# Confessions thread



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 28, 2014)

MODEDIT: As per our forum rules, any admission to illegal activity will be punished.  - Kalmor

For those things you're willing to admit on the internet,

...confess at your own risk. 

...and don't get butthurt if it's really weird and people call you out on it


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 28, 2014)

This sounds fun. Sometimes I wish I was interesting enough to have things to confess. I think about it a while, maybe something will come to my.

I wonder how long it takes for this to turn into bragging.


----------



## Zerig (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm a furfag


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't believe you. 

OK, I've thought of something. When I was 14, I built a still, made moonshine, _and didn't have the guts to try it._


----------



## Vlad of Hearts (Aug 28, 2014)

When I was around 15 I found a furry picture I was very found of. It was two female naked anthro birds kissing.....or so I thought. All I knew is that it was sexy as hell

The next day, I come back to the picture and found out it was two MALES (I have NO idea how I DIDN'T notice they were two males) Needless to say I was very confused. At first I hated myself but I found myself drawn to it...and that is what started my love for gay furry porn :XD


----------



## Gronix (Aug 28, 2014)

I wanted to crush a poor little mice with a brick, because it was giving me nightmares for a week. But I failed


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vlad of Hearts said:


> When I was around 15 I found a furry picture I was very found of. It was two female naked anthro birds kissing.....or so I thought. All I knew is that it was sexy as hell
> 
> The next day, I come back to the picture and found out it was two MALES (I have NO idea how I DIDN'T notice they were two males) Needless to say I was very confused. At first I hated myself but I found myself drawn to it...and that is what started my love for gay furry porn :XD



Well, that's just priceless xD




Gronix said:


> I wanted to crush a poor little mice with a brick, because it was giving me nightmares for a week. But I failed



That reminds me of two instances where I killed small animals...sort of on purpose but accidentally

I used to throw toads around because those little fuckers are really hardy and durable, I mean they would purposely hop out of your hand and fall and still be fine. At least, that's what I thought, one time I got too carried away and I really threw him, I expected him to land in grass but he landed in concrete and splattered 

Then another time my brother's finches had babies, and I took one of them out, it tried to escape and I lost it and apparently it was under my knee and I squashed it ;o;

I'm a monster


----------



## Vlad of Hearts (Aug 28, 2014)

I vowed to never drink alcohol 

....then last year, when I turned 23 I had my first drink and get drunk away too often. 
Probably going to get something to drink soon


----------



## Vlad of Hearts (Aug 28, 2014)

I really...REALLY don't get how the penises eluded me in that picture


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vlad of Hearts said:


> I really...REALLY don't get how the penises eluded me in that picture



...I cannot fathom that either...like was the lack of boobs even a tip off? xD It's confusing to me and I didn't even see it. How that happened to you, I can't even begin to know


----------



## Rekel (Aug 28, 2014)

In 4th grade, I yelled at a deaf kid.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 28, 2014)

This one time in band camp... 

I'm an asshole. There I said it. Whew, that's a relief to get off of my chest.


----------



## Gronix (Aug 28, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> That reminds me of two instances where I killed small animals...sort of on purpose but accidentally
> 
> I used to throw toads around because those little fuckers are really hardy and durable, I mean they would purposely hop out of your hand and fall and still be fine. At least, that's what I thought, one time I got too carried away and I really threw him, I expected him to land in grass but he landed in concrete and splattered
> 
> ...



Ouch.

After I failed at my brick throwing exercise, and scared the mice to death, it suddently dissappeared forever from my room... With closed doors and windows


----------



## Distorted (Aug 28, 2014)

I give this thread 3 pages until something goes awry like last time. Anyway....

I confess that I stare at my friends ass whenever I see him. It's....very nice. Poor guy doesn't even know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

I got drunk, took my clothes off and swam in the Thames at the last post-exam BBQ. 

I go to the woods to cut myself when I under-perform academically. 

I failed to attain erection on what was meant to be my first one-night stand.


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 28, 2014)

Centipedes give me nightmares.
Literally.


----------



## Kerocola (Aug 28, 2014)

_I_ did it. _I_ killed Mufasa.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> _I_ did it. _I_ killed Mufasa.



You monster


----------



## Jayke (Aug 28, 2014)

I am also a furfag.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I am also a furfag.



Pfft birds aren't real furries, you feather-fuck. :V


----------



## shteev (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm more down on myself than I'd like to be


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 28, 2014)

I spent 3rd grade in the sped shed. I tried to kill myself at 15, and should have just let it happen (see previous confession).


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 28, 2014)

I killed Colonel Mustard in the Library with the candle stick.

Phew~ feels good to finally have that off my chest V:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 28, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Pfft birds aren't real furries, you feather-fuck. :V



>:C 

Bad foxie!!

OT: I used to be really really afraid of stupid shit as a kid. I thought ghosts looked through windows at night til i was in middle school.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 28, 2014)

I like penis.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 28, 2014)

I was laying in bed and my cat jumped up and started kneading on the pillow as usual.

Then she kneads on my chest, which felt good. I like cat massages.

THEN... She started kneading on some special spot. I was too tired to stop her, and too lazy to fix the problem myself.

Thankfully she stopped before it got TOO weird.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I like penis.



Cock is better.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 28, 2014)

I used to hate gay people.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah well, I used to think foxes were big cats.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 29, 2014)

I tried to kill myself with grandfather's revolver a couple years back. He had used the gun recently and only had two bullets left in his ammo case, but you only really need one to do the job so I figured it wasn't really going to be a problem. I loaded her up, shoved her in my mouth, and pulled the trigger......and nothing happens. I pull it again, again, again, and again.....nothing---both rounds were duds.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 29, 2014)

I admit that several people from this very forum have affected my life an awful lot - and they'll never even know it!

Sometimes I wonder how things would be for me if I never bothered engaging into this community. Hmmm...



Ranguvar said:


> I tried to kill myself with grandfather's revolver a couple years back. He had used the gun recently and only had two bullets left in his ammo case, but you only really need one to do the job so I figured it wasn't really going to be a problem. I loaded her up, shoved her in my mouth, and pulled the trigger......and nothing happens. I pull it again, again, again, and again.....nothing---both rounds were duds.



You mean I almost never got to meet the wonderful Rengar? :[


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I admit that several people from this very forum have affected my life an awful lot - and they'll never even know it!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how things would be for me if I never bothered engaging into this community. Hmmm...
> 
> ...


By several you mean me right?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm a furfag :| More than I am willing to admit


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 29, 2014)

I yiff. A lot.

Don't ask for an estimate.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 29, 2014)

Instead of fishing for fish I fished a duck. The hook got stuck to it's bill and flew away. I was sad cause it had my worm too, but I laughed my ass off.

I let a jackass kill a mouse with a brick right in front of my eyes. I felt an immense wave of guilt afterwards.

I want to be a power ranger just so I can laugh at myself in the future. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Instead of fishing for fish I fished a duck. The hook got stuck to it's bill and flew away. I was sad cause it had my worm too, but I laughed my ass off.
> 
> I let a jackass kill a mouse with a brick right in front of my eyes. I felt an immense wave of guilt afterwards.
> 
> I want to be a power ranger just so I can laugh at myself in the future. :V


Lol, I hooked a duck once at Irvine Lake, shit was hilarious. I mean its a duck, it can handle. 
The best fishing story I have is from when I was younger. My friend casted out and left his pole on the shore. We went off to get stoned and when we came back his pole was gone. We figured it was stolen, but shortly after that I casted out and got a catch. I reeled in and behold I snagged my friends pole AND the fish hooked to my friends pole that dragged it into the water. Best fishing day ever.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm.....

Beginning to hate dogs.

The only one I actually like, and can put up with, is our own.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 29, 2014)

In the name of the Father, the Son, the Holy Ghost. Bless me, Father, for I have sinned. It's a day since my last confession.
I overslept. I nearly missed my First Communion. My grandmother said I have standing up, North of Ireland, Presbyterian hair. I threw up my First Communion breakfast. Now Grandma says she has God in her backyard and what should she do.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a poor relationship with two of my brothers, which I deeply regret. I hardly know one, and I've never talked to the other.



funky3000 said:


> I yiff. A lot.
> 
> Don't ask for an estimate.



Do you make the pizzas, or do you just put them in boxes? How you answer that question will determine my patronage at Little Caesar's in the future.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a macro fetish.

That is all.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 29, 2014)

I once had sexytimes in a church confessional.

I've attempted suicide on more than one occasion 

I've had alcohol poisoning over a dozen times and still drink

I'm an alcoholic

And now, the super shameful one:

My mate wants to murr up my fursuit, and I'm actually considering making a second body suit just so she can.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 29, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I once had sexytimes in a church confessional.



Those Catholic priests.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't like penis. I've never liked penis, but one time I thought it was okay to get into a relationship with a mtf and their wife, and it ended up screwing me up more mentally then I've ever had happen before. I've since recovered from that 'place' in my life, but some of the thoughts about it still haunt me greatly.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 29, 2014)

I-I...It was me...








...i let the dogs out...


----------



## Distorted (Aug 29, 2014)

I.....I.....I like T-Pain. I know it's auto-tune but damn it it's so catchy.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm.....
> 
> Beginning to hate dogs.
> 
> The only one I actually like, and can put up with, is our own.


Don't worry, this is completely normal. XD



sniperfreak223 said:


> My mate wants to murr up my fursuit, and I'm actually considering making a second body suit just so she can.



No shame in this. Unless you did nasty stuff in one and wore it in public, then major shame. D:<


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I-I...It was me...
> ...i let the dogs out...



Oh, all right... Ill confess to it....









...I shot the sheriff...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 29, 2014)

I know what they put in McDonalds/KFC, but I don't care, I want my KFC. I'm not going to stop eating there.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

The only thing I'll refer to as "my baby" is my 3DS.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 29, 2014)

In the 6th grade this guy had a crush on me and wrote about me in his journal. I stole his journal and threw it out the window.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2014)

When I was little, I broke the bar that held up the shower curtains thinking it was a good thing to do pull ups on.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Sar said:


> Oh, all right... Ill confess to it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shot the deputy. Just don't tell anyone.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

...I have a sexual attraction to a few Pokemon. Only the ones with the hawt fan art, though.


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 29, 2014)

i like big butts


----------



## Gronix (Aug 29, 2014)

I like being autistic. For the most part


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 29, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have a macro fetish.
> 
> That is all.


Ah ma gad

Me too


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

I've watched the first few episodes of Kiss X Sis because I was bored.
Wait, it's not as incestuous as you think! They're not related by blood! ...You're gone, aren't you?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a really weird hate for bare feet...it's like an anti foot fetish. I can't control anyone who actually decides to wear flip flops but I constantly wear socks myself because it makes me more comfortable

...and just to throw in some furfagginess...I actually like paws (in a non sexual way)


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I have a really weird hate for bare feet...it's like an anti foot fetish. I can't control anyone who actually decides to wear flip flops but I constantly wear socks myself because it makes me more comfortable
> 
> ...and just to throw in some furfagginess...I actually like paws (in a non sexual way)


I feel ya. I don't get foot fetishism.
And paws are quite cute.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2014)

Paws are awesome


----------



## placebo12 (Aug 30, 2014)

infestation stuff turns me on, and that kind of grosses me out.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 30, 2014)

I was invited to my very first party when I was in the 12th grade. It was an anime party. Nerd status.

Couple months ago I made every first drinker's mistake. Get too drunk that you can't stop vomiting in the toilet. Even that was a fun experience. 

I can't remember anyone's birthday, not even my own. I always keep a calendar because of that.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

I enjoy opera, Broadway, and showtunes. I'm so ashamed D:


----------



## Hewge (Aug 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I enjoy opera, Broadway, and showtunes. I'm so ashamed D:



Hey there, _big boy_~ Come here often?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 30, 2014)

I screamed two years ago while playing Banjo-Kazooie. Prolly remnants of my hatred for this game when I was little as it was ugly-scary at the time.

Also, I suck at emotions, it's either too much or too few... In any case, it weirds out every one around me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I enjoy opera, Broadway, and showtunes. I'm so ashamed D:


HAH! FAG!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> HAH! FAG!



I regret nothing!


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 30, 2014)

I haven't cried since i was 13 years old I know it's not good but I just bury my emotions.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 30, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I haven't cried since i was 13 years old I know it's not good but I just bury my emotions.


I'd argue that it _is_ good.
Stopping yourself from feeling shit is how one gets by in the real world. It's an important life lesson, I feel. If you have to bury your emotions to do that, then so be it.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 30, 2014)

Taking emotional life advice from young teens is always an intelligent thing to do!

Listen to the doctor, Joel.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 30, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Taking emotional life advice from young teens is always an intelligent thing to do!
> 
> Listen to the doctor, Joel.


They don't call me the Doc for nothing, mate! :v


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 30, 2014)

Holding it all in just makes it sweeter when you finally break

shit, that was edgy.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Speaking of foot fetishes, I have a sinking feeling I'm starting to develop one. I think it started when my boyfriend thought it'd be fun to tickle my feet so it became a habit. Then it progressed from there and now I think I'd be able to fantasize about stuff getting done to my feet and get off to it. Gosh darn it! I used to be normal. Foot fetishes are so freaking weird and feet are ugly and filthy things. XP


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 30, 2014)

I cried more when Dimebag died than I did when anyone in my family died.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 30, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I cried more when Dimebag died than I did when anyone in my family died.


Anyone that _didn't_â€‹ cry when he died are the real nutjobs. A true genius was taken away from us that day, and because of that I will never forget who he was and what he did. That mother fucker was a god of guitars.


----------



## Crumble (Aug 30, 2014)

I played with Barbie Dolls when I was a kid...


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 30, 2014)

I talk to myself too much.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 30, 2014)

I am the one, orgasmatron, the outstretched grasping hand
My image is of agony, my servants rape the land
Obsequious and arrogant, clandestine and vain
Two thousand years of misery of torture in my name
Hypocrisy made paramount, paranoia the law
My name is called religion, sadistic, sacred whore


I twist the truth, I rule the world, my crown is called deceit
I am the emperor of lies, you grovel at my feet
I rob you and I slaughter you, your downfall is my gain
And still you play the sycophant and revel in my pain
And all my promises are lies, all my love is hate
I am the politician and I decide your fate


I march before a martyred world, an army for the fight
I speak of great heroic days, of victory and might
I hold a banner drenched in blood, I urge you to be brave
I lead you to your destiny, I lead you to your grave
Your bones will build my palace, your eyes will stud my crown
For I am Mars, the God of war and I will cut you down.


----------



## Crumble (Aug 30, 2014)

A few years ago I accidentally ran over a turtle with a lawn mower. ; ;


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 30, 2014)

I used to be that annoying nu metal kid who crapped their pants if they heard anything heavier than slipknot


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 30, 2014)

I used to be 'That Emo Kid' in school xD


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 30, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I used to be 'That Emo Kid' in school xD



lol, i was that too
when i was eight i was always looking for attention by saying i was going to kill myself but i didn't even have the guts to cut myself
good times


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 30, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I talk to myself too much.


Is there such a thing? Hell, I have whole conversations with myself. >_>


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 30, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Is there such a thing? Hell, I have whole conversations with myself. >_>


You gotta admit, it's pretty crap when somebody hears you talking to yourself.
Even if you do it _really quietly_.


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 30, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> You gotta admit, it's pretty crap when somebody hears you talking to yourself.
> Even if you do it _really quietly_.


LOL, yeah, I'll agree to that. I've had my daughter walk up to me, mid-self-rant and ask me who I was talking to. That was a bit awkward. But now I catch her talking to herself, so I've passed it on. :3

I should probably confess something, right? Uhhh... I regularly try to push my husband off the bed in the middle of the night.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I feel ya. I don't get foot fetishism.
> And paws are quite cute.



The regions of the brain which process sensory information from the feat, and genitals, are closely spatially related. A hypothesis of 'overspill' and spurious identification of the feet as erogenous may be responsible. 

Regards barefeet, I wish we westerners did go barefoot, because shoed cultures have much higher instances of foot-related disorders and infections. Feet are not meant to be trapped inside shoes all the time, it is positively bad for us.


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

One time not too long ago I stuck a handful of ice cubes up my ass a few times.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Tyranny said:


> One time not too long ago I stuck a handful of ice cubes up my ass a few times.



Would that not be very painful and uncomfortable?


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

I didn't shove them up too far, just enough to make it go numb.


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Would that not be very painful and uncomfortable?



I imagine that, if left to melt a bit so the ends round off, it would help not be so painful.
I never thought I would be considering how to get an ice cube up an ass comfortably though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Tyranny said:


> I didn't shove them up too far, just enough to make it go numb.



...But, whai do?


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

Just curious. Plus it was funny.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

We need a separate thread for 'things you have shoved up your bum'.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 30, 2014)

Tyranny said:


> One time not too long ago I stuck a handful of ice cubes up my ass a few times.



Dude, you are taking the ice bucket challenge too far


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

I pass my time by breaking into people's houses and sitting in their closet while wearing a pighead mask.



DrDingo said:


> I talk to myself too much.


As long as it's just yourself, and not the sociopathic voices hiding in the shadows =P


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We need a separate thread for 'things you have shoved up your bum'.



Guaranteed to be the longest thread in furry forum history...


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We need a separate thread for 'things you have shoved up your bum'.


I'm honestly surprised that we haven't already got a Bad Dragon customer review thread


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I'm honestly surprised that we haven't already got a Bad Dragon customer review thread



Users are only permitted to admit shoving safe for work objects up their bottoms, like carrots or golf balls. 

We wouldn't want the thread to be weird.


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Users are only permitted to admit shoving safe for work objects up their bottoms, like carrots or golf balls.
> 
> We wouldn't want the thread to be weird.



And ice cubes.


----------



## Saga (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a gfur folder on my desktop.
I never seed torrents.


Tyranny said:


> One time not too long ago I stuck a handful of ice cubes up my ass a few times.


Hot dog, 2012.
Probably the weirdest thing i've ever...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

I remember, on a confession thread on another website, someone admitted to fucking an orange...like a piece of fruit. 

Just thought that needed to be shared here.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 30, 2014)

Speaking of that, I masturbated in a park once.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

I found a way to masturbate on buses without using your hands or anything. If you position yourself just right, the vibrations on the bus do the work for you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Ergghghgh


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 30, 2014)

I stuck a sharpie up my bum many years ago, covered in a sandwich bag.
It hurt, bled. Did I mention I was constipated?

No wonder I avoid bum stuff now.



I um... Pretty much all my confessions are of these sort.


Anyone wanna try fucking a lemon?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh mah gawd. 

Only thing that has been up my Ka-hoo-hoo is fingers, not necessarily belonging to me. I've never experienced a problem with that. 

Stay safe, do not shove pointy objects into any bodily orifice.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread is making me cry with laughter.

OT, I am a raging chubby chaser. But that's not at all a secret.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> This thread is making me cry with laughter.
> 
> OT, I am a *raging chubby chaser*. But that's not at all a secret.



That's fortunate, because I imagine fat people are easier to catch.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 30, 2014)

I think i may find paws hawt, like in a cute and circle-ly kinda way...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I found a way to masturbate on buses without using your hands or anything. If you position yourself just right, the vibrations on the bus do the work for you.


Place a backpack or purse or something on your lap to amplify it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Place a backpack or purse or something on your lap to amplify it.



Or just wait until you get home, and then use a playstation controller with the rumble function turned on. :V

Or like...have a proper wank instead of all that nonsense.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 30, 2014)

I've developed a near undetectable approach to masturbating, and along with that, a silent orgasm.

By imagining some good stuff I've yiffed in the middle of a school lesson anywhere from 15-25 times.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Am I the only person here who _isn't _constantly wanking themselves off in public?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Or just wait until you get home, and then use a playstation controller with the rumble function turned on. :VOr like...have a proper wank instead of all that nonsense.


Yeah! Now you're getting it! ;D Yeaaaaah, when you have to ride the bus two hours a day everyday you find ways to pass the time.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I found a way to masturbate on buses without using your hands or anything. If you position yourself just right, the vibrations on the bus do the work for you.



I once seasoned the taco while driving.

Not actually for kicks- but because I've got a condition where sometimes it burns like hell when I pee, and composing on the single-keyed piano helps distract me from the pain. I didn't finish the job though.



Fallowfox said:


> Or just wait until you get home, and then use a playstation controller with the rumble function turned on. :V



I actually did that once, too, many years ago. It wasn't all that good.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Am I the only person here who _isn't _constantly wanking themselves off in public?



I don't... Anymore.

It is not a fond memory, me masturbating in history class using my elbows as a kid.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Nah! Proper wanking is best suited to privacy.

The number of times you have to use the edge of a desk while chatting straight-faced to a colleague in the office...

Confession: This is probably more than 12, personally.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

At home is best but you can't help when you randomly get horny.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> At home is best but you can't help when you randomly get horny.



Confession: You grrls aren't helping.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I actually did that once, too, many years ago. It wasn't all that good.



I used to do it before I knew what wanking was. 


Aaaanyway, on the subject of tacos, my brother didn't know the song 'vertical sea food taco', by sexualobster is a song about vaginas. Evidently he and his best friend at university, James, sang it constantly.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 30, 2014)

This whole thread is becoming TMI: The motion picture...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

I confess that I have an account, on another forum, with 34914 posts.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 30, 2014)

The healthiest thing I've consumed in the last month is probably Ribena.


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 30, 2014)

oh god


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Or just wait until you get home, and then use a playstation controller with the rumble function turned on. :V


Electric shaver with the safety cap on. Lasts much longer.

I, uh... I'll confess that I had no idea that people really did this stuff in public. Well, like, do it and escape with their rep.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow, lots of talk about masturbation while I wasn't here...
I'll just confess that I've never fapped...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, I cartwheeled around naked in my middle school one day while it was empty and was waiting to be picked up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Wow, lots of talk about masturbation while I wasn't here...
> I'll just confess that *I've never fapped*...



...I thought you were a boy?


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...I thought you were a boy?


I'm a boy who doesn't jack off. HOW ABOUT THAT SHIT


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm a boy who doesn't jack off. HOW ABOUT THAT SHIT



Do you not get nocturnal emissions? 

If you're not making sperm and or do not possess a libido, you need to ask a doctor, Ninten, because that's a strong indicator of under-lying conditions.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 30, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm a boy who doesn't jack off. HOW ABOUT THAT SHIT


Once upon a time in puberty, I didn't fap at all. Until one day, my brother told me I was weird for not doing it and that I should try it.
So I tried it.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 30, 2014)

I must confess I find this topic highly entertaining (for the most part).

I also have this annoying thing where I get carried away waaay too fast on something and burn all my mojo on it before I finish the damn thing. Maybe in some other worlds I've finished my projects and am living the dream... I hate my brain.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you not get nocturnal emissions?
> 
> If you're not making sperm and or do not possess a libido, you need to ask a doctor, Ninten, because that's a strong indicator of under-lying conditions.


Yeah, I occasionally wake up to patches of you-know-what...
This subject is weird, but I guess it's because we're furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Yeah, I occasionally wake up to patches of you-know-what...
> This subject is weird, but I guess it's because we're furries.



You should still ask someone about this, Ninten- but at least you're potent.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You should still ask someone about this, Ninten- but at least you're potent.


It's not that I can't cum; I just don't force it.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 30, 2014)

Wanna know how to masturbate? Come to FAF!


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Wanna know how to masturbate? Come to FAF!


Show me the way, senpai~!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Wanna know how to masturbate? Come to FAF!



Suggestions so far:

-With a handbag
-With the corner of a desk
-With your elbow
-With a playstation controller
-With an electric razor

Challenges so far

-With a lemon


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Suggestions so far:
> 
> -With a handbag
> -With the corner of a desk
> ...


Has anyone actually tried the 'Lemon Challenge'?


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 30, 2014)

If i said i was surprised this thread went this direction it would be a lie.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 30, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Has anyone actually tried the 'Lemon Challenge'?


Not quite sure what that entails, but I heard that if you put toothpaste on your gentleman's package it hurts like hell.
Not sure why anybody would bother doing that kinda thing, though.


----------



## FangWarrior (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, I lied about being 17. â€‹Well, this happens on the internet. Nothing new here.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Well, I lied about being 17. â€‹Well, this happens on the internet. Nothing new here.


Hehe, I saw your real age by chance, though!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's some pokemon confessions!
I actually kinda like Tracey, but I secretly hate him for replacing Brock.
I ship Ash and Misty fuck everyone else!
I have a crush on the Sinnoh league champ Cynthia. 
Misty's psyduck was my favourite character.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> *I have a crush on the Sinnoh league champ Cynthia.*


Oh yeah, Cynthia is fucking hot.


----------



## Pantheros (Aug 30, 2014)

weow, this thread is one of the most entertaining threads i have ever read in these forums XP

however, i am too much of a pussy to confess anything myself atm


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> weow, this thread is one of the most entertaining threads i have ever read in these forums XPhowever, i am too much of a pussy to confess anything myself atm


You are what you eat if you know what I mean. ;D


----------



## shteev (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> You are what you eat if you know what I mean. ;D



i'm a dick


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

shteev said:


> i'm a dick


Me too! *high fives*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> You are what you eat if you know what I mean. ;D





shteev said:


> i'm a dick



I imagine this is a very common occurrence among furries C:


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 30, 2014)

This is the best thread on FaF!

I don't like getting or giving anal it seems.


----------



## Shadow_Dracul (Aug 30, 2014)

I confess that I am horny nearly all the time


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Another confession. I haven't been able to have vaginal sex despite being in a relationship for over a year now. Getting closer but still. XP


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 30, 2014)

I confess that I'm not as a great ocarinist as i say i am, im still good just not that good.
Btw since we are on the topic of the pokemon crushes, when i was about 8 or 9 i had a crush on May


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

Another ice cube thing, I once masterbated with one in the truck when no one was around.


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

Also, really wish I was female. Though if I was I'd be considered lesbian.

Oh, and a fantasy of mine is being uploaded to an incomplete android replica of Dorothy [ Mick Trancy's character, nevrean ] detached in pieces, head held up by cables and wires. And once complete I'm also anatomically correct, capable of pleasing myself but barely having any mobility like those androids in japan. >snickering< god I am depraved 7V7


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Yo, what's this lemon challenge?

I have an empty house, it is past midnight, and I possess lemons.



ED: While I ain't into "modular", Nevreans are the hottest anthro burds.


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 30, 2014)

i like tits... AND dicks.

...why not have both?
*mexican fiesta music plays*


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

I think it involves shoving them up your ass?


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> Yo, what's this lemon challenge?
> 
> I have an empty house, it is past midnight, and I possess lemons.
> 
> ...




What's ''modular''?


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Tyranny said:


> What's ''modular''?



S'the kink relating to disassembled bodies. Like, being able to take a critter apart, use whatever part of you liked, and putting it back together. Or not. Iunno. Not my scene.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> Yo, what's this lemon challenge?
> 
> I have an empty house, it is past midnight, and I possess lemons.
> 
> ...



The challenge was 'fuck a lemon'...it would be a bit acidic though.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> S'the kink relating to disassembled bodies. Like, being able to take a critter apart, use whatever part of you liked, and putting it back together. Or not. Iunno. Not my scene.



My friend, my friend. The challenge is carving a long hole into a lemon, the long ways.
You can guess what to do with that hole.


Alright, this is an actual one from me:

Hypnosis used to be a very serious kink that I sometimes have a hard time getting away from.
I have also hypnotised others, but I do my best to ensure it fades without mark.


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> S'the kink relating to disassembled bodies. Like, being able to take a critter apart, use whatever part of you liked, and putting it back together. Or not. Iunno. Not my scene.




Really? I never knew the term for it. I constantly have fantasies like that. Sometimes I'm writhing about in bed in the morning or night or whatever and I'll be asked ''what are you doing?''.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The challenge was 'fuck a lemon'...it would be a bit acidic though.



Well the vagina is an acidic place as well V: he can just think of it as an exceptionally sour woman.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

How honest we can get... =P

I broke my door when I was a kid and blamed it on my sister's friend. We never saw him again after that. 
I was afraid of sleeping in the dark until I was like 18 or something. These days it's just a force of habit.
I'm genuinely afraid that I'll get locked up for life if I ever speak of my troubles. Obv no more details here. 
I don't trust anyone, I'm always suspicious. There's enough evidence to prove that _everyone_ is covering something up from me.
I enjoy fast-food. Shoot me now. 
Sometimes I sleep fully clothed, sneakers and all that. I'm a total lazy ass, that's why.



Tyranny said:


> detached in pieces, head held up by cables and wires.


Come with me and we can both fulfill our desire to hack bodies apart and drink the fresh blood together!



Vlad of Hearts said:


> The next day, I come back to the picture and found out it was two MALES (I have NO idea how I DIDN'T notice they were two males) Needless to say I was very confused. At first I hated myself but I found myself drawn to it...and that is what started my love for gay furry porn :XD


Gay furry porn? I call bullshit


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Well the vagina is an acidic place as well V: he can just think of it as an exceptionally sour woman.


Because of this comment I just spent 5 minutes googling 'vagina acidity'

Never again.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The challenge was 'fuck a lemon'...it would be a bit acidic though.


I reckon that we need some citra guys to comment on this...


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> How honest we can get... =P
> 
> I broke my door when I was a kid and blamed it on my sister's friend. We never saw him again after that.
> I was afraid of sleeping in the dark until I was like 18 or something. These days it's just a force of habit.
> ...





I only like thinking about androids like my fursona Azrael being taken apart.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, technically the 'acidity' of the vagina has to do with it having a different Ph level than the rest of the body. Since it's an open orifice and self-cleansing that's kind of a natural way of keeping bacteria out

Confession: I'm a damn nerd


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

For science.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

The pH of a lemon is on a way different scale than that of a vagina. Unless you want to suffer a painful fate, don't invite lemon juice into your urethra.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

What misomie is trying to say is, put on a condom before you make sweet love to that lemon.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> What misomie is trying to say is, put on a condom before you make sweet love to that lemon.



_FUQ DAD_


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> The pH of a lemon is on a way different scale than that of a vagina. Unless you want to suffer a painful fate, don't invite lemon juice into your urethra.



Well thats what condoms are for eh? V: always wrap your meat first whether conquering ladies or lemons.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> What misomie is trying to say is, put on a condom before you make sweet love to that lemon.


Kills the thrill fo'sho


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 30, 2014)

Tits aren't all that rad. Never found them sexual for some reason. It's kinda frustrating.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

@Garth- Luckily the penis has evolved to be safe in the vagina's acidity. Precum is to clear the acid from the penis to make sperm travel safe. So.... Sex is acidic.


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 30, 2014)

why


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Tits aren't all that rad. Never found them sexual for some reason. It's kinda frustrating.



Tits are for the benefit of children first and foremost~ and men second.



Misomie said:


> @Garth- Luckily the penis has evolved to be safe in the vagina's acidity. Precum is to clear the acid from the penis to make sperm travel safe. So.... Sex is acidic.



Semen also contains citric acid in it as well to allow the sperm to survive the acidity of the vagina. So yes V: sex is indeed acidic


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well...this threw has devolved into a conversation about sexual situations...

Well might as well add, everything I learned regarding sex was from the internet. 

I learned to masturbate before I knew what it was, then I found out the word on urban dictionary and was like 'So that's what I've been doing'


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

http://puu.sh/beRXq.jpg


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

God...you didn't.


Challenge, level 2. Lemon up butt.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Also can anybody confirm the 'fact' that eating lots of pineapple makes one's semen taste sweeter?

Something I've heard...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

@WolfNight- As a kid I had no clue what it was called so I dubbed it "rubbing." I did it in front of people until one day my mom told me to take it to my room because it wasn't appropriate. From that day on I started trying to secretly do it while not in my room (I was 3 or 4) like under the couch.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> God...you didn't.
> 
> 
> Challenge, level 2. Lemon up butt.



I'll leave my butt up to my Nova and boyfriend.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Also can anybody confirm the 'fact' that eating lots of pineapple makes one's semen taste sweeter?
> 
> Something I've heard...



Can't confirm biologically, but can offer anecdotal empirical evidence. 

Related: Certain acts with lemons certainly makes ones semen taste kinda cool.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> I'll leave my butt up to my Nova and boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did it feel like warming lube?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Also can anybody confirm the 'fact' that eating lots of pineapple makes one's semen taste sweeter?Something I've heard...


I heard meat (maybe it's the sodium in it), cigarettes, and alcohol contribute to it tasting disgusting while fruits make it sweet.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> I'll leave my butt up to my Nova and boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...I've heard of lemon fan fiction but this is ridiculous


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread has gotten weird.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> This thread has gotten weird.


It's biological my dear mcjoel.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> So did it feel like warming lube?



Shit, that's probably the closest approximation possible. It's _exactly_ how that felt. Oo



Misomie said:


> I heard meat (maybe it's the sodium in it), cigarettes, and alcohol contribute to it tasting disgusting while fruits make it sweet.



Meat and alcohol certainly do weird, acrid things. I wouldn't know cigarettes - I don't smoke and haven't slept with heavy smokers.  But yeah; fruits seem to have the most noticeable effect.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

Somehow my issues with memory and sleeping patterns haven't got me fired yet [knock on wood]... I confess that I never mentioned them to my boss. 



Fallowfox said:


> Challenge, level 2. Lemon up butt.


If you're gonna slice it, make sure you stick it up there face first so it's easier to pull back out. To be honest you could easily explain this one to the doctor with "I've had a little trouble digesting my food lately, doc"

edit: like 90% of this shit would look frightening when quoted out of context


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> This thread has gotten weird.



Can you honestly say you expected any less from a thread like this? We all knew this was coming V:


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> It's biological my dear mcjoel.



Oh yeah i forgot the chapter about banging lemons in my high school biology textbook :V


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> Shit, that's probably the closest approximation possible. It's _exactly_ how that felt. Oo
> 
> 
> 
> Meat and alcohol certainly do weird, acrid things. I wouldn't know cigarettes - I don't smoke and haven't slept with heavy smokers.  But yeah; fruits seem to have the most noticeable effect.



I would love to see this become a regular thing xD

hmm... confession...

I used to be a very... troubled young person, not very kind.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"Confessions thread"?, more like "Weird ass furry sex topics thread"


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> "Confessions thread"?, more like "Weird ass furry thread"


_Yes
_
The Star Wars movies bore the fuck out of me. Sorry guys.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 30, 2014)

I think I was born a macro fetishist. At 3, if my boners weren't random or morning wood, there was a macro scene on TV.

I discovered masturbating when I was 12 or 13, I was wiggling in my blankets that somehow made my dick feel good, and I came, but I didn't know, I thought I peed a bit. Did that about once a week back then, slowly increasing in frequency to my guess of 5-10 times a day or more depending how bored I am, and I have a rough estimate of 5k-10k yiffs in my lifespan. And I'm not even legal to drink yet.

I still like to watch Hot Wheels movies/shows. World rave and Acceleracers being my favorite. I just started watching Battle Force 5 and its dang close to my idea for an Acceleracers sequel. My idea had furries, new robots, aliens, and a human team to defend earth. Battle force 5 has pretty much that but not in the way I was thinking, but damn.


GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Semen also contains citric acid in it


So you're saying every time I jizz I give birth to millions of tiny white lemons with tails.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 30, 2014)

i have a bunch of wired fetishes that make me feel like a creepy weird person most of the time. and often hate myself for it.
i've been locked up in a hospital for 3 month due to depression related behavior problems, I was 7 at the time.
I often feel embarased i got a degree in automotive instead of some actual science.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> Meat and alcohol certainly do weird, acrid things. I wouldn't know cigarettes - I don't smoke and haven't slept with heavy smokers.  But yeah; fruits seem to have the most noticeable effect.


My boyfriend drinks and smokes (not heavy like some chimneys but ~5-7 cigs a day or something) and the smell alone of his sperm makes me gag. Neither of us have the money to stuff him with fruits. XP


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;WEC0XOuT8d8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEC0XOuT8d8[/video]


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> My boyfriend drinks and smokes (not heavy like some chimneys but ~5-7 cigs a day or something) and the smell alone of his sperm makes me gag. Neither of us have the money to stuff him with fruits. XP



Augh, poor thing. >_<
I'm lucky. My guy likes rice and vegetables and fruit, and keeps fit. You wouldn't believe how noticeable it is. 

You wanna know what else is noticeable? How cheap 'watermelon and parma ham' as a meal is. Jussayin'. JUSSAYIN'.


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 30, 2014)

I confess This thread will be shut down soon.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm just fortunate I have no outstanding infractions at the moment.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

Who cares if it gets shut down? We had our fun.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> Augh, poor thing. >_


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 30, 2014)

I fart a lot.

I'm glad I'm not a fart fetishist.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Gosh darn it! 3DS broke my post! :K


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

It was the "<" in my emote that did it.  Quote anything with one of those in and everything dies.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I fart a lot.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not a fart fetishist.



You should totally get a partner who is.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting for someone to confess that they were A.B.F.A. all along.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

@BRN- It's fine when I quote using the computer and if there are brackets. 3DS is a jerkface though.


----------



## Tyranny (Aug 30, 2014)

Would the whole fantasy of being an android sergal being reprogramed to be an obedient slave count as hypno? So...modular+hypno+machine=one screwed up sergal appearently?


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 30, 2014)

oh dear god


----------



## Hewge (Aug 30, 2014)

Even though the name is Hewge - I'm not actually into macro or hyper stuff!

Are your minds *blown?!*


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh fuck it

Confession: I'm totally into robot mechas. Like, the big fuckin' scary animalistic ones. Yeah, I'd Metal Gear Ray. Fuck yeah, Metal Gear Ray. 

There.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Even though the name is Hewge - I'm not actually into macro or hyper stuff!
> 
> Are your minds *blown?!*



I confess I always thought it was referring to 'other' large things V: Your avatar has a very big nose.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey all you lurkers, why don't cha post confessions?


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 30, 2014)

I have freckles *Everywhere *but my face.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I have freckles *Everywhere *but my face.



My dad is two-toned with freckles, but has none on his face.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallow, why are we awake? :?


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 30, 2014)

huh, this thread took slower to take a sharp turn into weird than I thought it would


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 30, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I have freckles *Everywhere *but my face.


I think I was the only kid who didn't get outbreaks or have any freckles... I'm also pretty sure that I never hit puberty, like, ever ._.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Guys, I'm taking Fallow to bed to corroborate a review into tremors in his fault line. Night.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm smoking nutmeg right now, does that count as a confession?


----------



## Astus (Aug 30, 2014)

Humans don't turn me on, nor do animals of any nature. The only thing that turns me on is my kink and it's making me question whether I should or shouldn't reproduce. My fears is that the kink would be genetic and be passed on and I d p by want to burden another with that.


----------



## Saga (Aug 31, 2014)

im a furry


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sometimes I pretend I'm my fursona or a member of his family.

It makes me feel... Dominant.

Something I never had nearly my whole life.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 31, 2014)

I confess that I used to be a stalker and eavesdropper. I would follow groups of people around and listen in on their conversations, pretending I was part of their groups. I would refer to them as subjects and would make commentary on them. It was how I socialized...


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 31, 2014)

I confess that I still a freak of a skeleton. Like, seriously, underweight is_ moderately _acceptable in when you're still a teenager but it's a pathetic joke when you're 21 going on 22.


----------



## shteev (Aug 31, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I confess that I still a freak of a skeleton. Like, seriously, underweight is_ moderately _acceptable in when you're still a teenager but it's a pathetic joke when you're 21 going on 22.



Awh, don't worry about it. Everyone's body behaves differently and if you happen to be skinny for a bit longer than your peers that's just who you are.

I'm sure you look fine.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 31, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Sometimes I pretend I'm my fursona.


I... I thought that was the point. Am I weird? At least I'm not alone.



Distorted said:


> I confess that I used to be a stalker and eavesdropper. I would follow groups of people around and listen in on their conversations, pretending I was part of their groups. I would refer to them as subjects and would make commentary on them. It was how I socialized...



It's only stalking if you take notes.



Dreaming said:


> I confess that I still a freak of a skeleton. Like, seriously, underweight is_ moderately _acceptable in when you're still a teenager but it's a pathetic joke when you're 21 going on 22.


Whole family's like that. It happens.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 31, 2014)

When I see people in public being dumb, I secretly judge them like an overlord.

Guess its natural for my fursona to command cosmic armies. :I


----------



## Teckolf (Aug 31, 2014)

I just commited mass murder...

To a yellow jacket nest in my drier vent.


----------



## Nyeowzers (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a social limit.  I can only deal with people for a Limited amount of time, thankfully my tolerance is getting better as I age. If I exceed this limit my body starts letting me know. First it will be eye twitches and slight dizzy spells, then the headaches come from people talking. Each word is literally like a long needle being driven into my head.  Since I am a teacher ( currently part time so I don't have to put my son in daycare), it can be a problem.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 31, 2014)

Saga said:


> im a furry



I've seen this before


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

I absolutely loathe drunkards. I hate the way they talk, I hate the way they walk and sway, I hate the way they act, and I hate the way they smell. Being around them makes me want to punch them. In the face. Repeatedly. I hate them so much that when people that I have bonds with/know get drunk they are temporarily a different person to me. Sub-human in the fact that I have to follow them around and make sure they won't do something stupid. Once they sober this fades and I enjoy them being in pain for ticking me off. Otherwise I view them as the same as they were before dropping their intelligence and coordination to ridiculously low levels. I do this whenever someone is not acting normal. I just suspend how I normally feel and treat them for something else. It's like they're two different people entirely.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

This confession thread really blew up!

I didn't always liked wolves. I would have phases where I would like tigers more than wolves. In the end wolves won and it will forever have my heart.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 31, 2014)

Teckolf said:


> I just commited mass murder...
> 
> To a yellow jacket nest in my drier vent.


You did us all a favor.



Kitsune Cross said:


> I've seen this before


Hehehehe, I had this pic printed out professionally awhile back. Still need to get it framed.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok, I have no idea what this is about, or why it's the case, and I've only ever told one person while we were really drunk. And I already know how messed up this is, but it is probably more messed up than I am aware, but I have a crush on Salad Fingers. I think it might be because he's such a raging masochist, and one could do whatever they wanted to him and he'd love it.


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 31, 2014)

On the subject of masochism i doubt i am one but ever since I was a baby whenever I get hurt be it something small like a scraped knee to reverse compound fracturing my ankle instead of crying in pain I bust out laughing The more painful the more/harder i laugh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Ok, I have no idea what this is about, or why it's the case, and* I've only ever told one person while we were really drunk.* And I already know how messed up this is, but it is probably more messed up than I am aware, but I have a crush on Salad Fingers. I think it might be because he's such a raging masochist, and one could do whatever they wanted to him and he'd love it.



Be that as it may, I already knew this.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 31, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I absolutely loathe drunkards. I hate the way they talk, I hate the way they walk and sway, I hate the way they act, and I hate the way they smell. Being around them makes me want to punch them. In the face. Repeatedly. I hate them so much that when people that I have bonds with/know get drunk they are temporarily a different person to me. Sub-human in the fact that I have to follow them around and make sure they won't do something stupid. Once they sober this fades and I enjoy them being in pain for ticking me off. Otherwise I view them as the same as they were before dropping their intelligence and coordination to ridiculously low levels. I do this whenever someone is not acting normal. I just suspend how I normally feel and treat them for something else. It's like they're two different people entirely.


I used to feel the same way. 

The trick is to make yourself as drunk as them, then they become the greatest people in the world.


----------



## Feste (Aug 31, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I confess that I still a freak of a skeleton. Like, seriously, underweight is_ moderately _acceptable in when you're still a teenager but it's a pathetic joke when you're 21 going on 22.



It could be worse. I'm 22, go to the gym 6 times a week, and run 9-12 miles a week, eat relatively well calorie-wise, but I'm still fat. I'm trying to figure out if I should up the ante to 15 miles, but even then I doubt it'll change how I look. Everyone else I know is skinny as a rail, and I'm very jealous of them.

Also, another confession...I've started to get phantom chest pains and twitching in my face again. Even my parents are concerned. I can't tell if it's a legitimate issue, or just my brain having a laugh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

I confess I find male furry skunk-spray erotic. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9658960/  [NSFW]

This kind of thing


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

Im not a big fan of charizard anymore. I used him up to a point where I just got tired of him.

I used to have dreams that I was a gay sailor scout. Sailor moon was my shit growing up.


----------



## shteev (Aug 31, 2014)

I once got my mature content toggle in FA locked because I gave my real age on the forums and I was under 18

Now that I AM 18 I'd like the feature back but, alas, no admin has responded to the support ticket I put in.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 31, 2014)

I think every dog whose not of the large wolfish kinda size and shape like huskies, GSD and the like are uber tier shit lords.
Little runty dogs just do my head in.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 31, 2014)

I once did a poop in my pants when I was young, but then went to the toilet and let it fall in.


shteev said:


> Now that I AM 18 I'd like the feature back but, alas, no admin has responded to the support ticket I put in.


Have fun waiting years for that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

I've been waiting over a year for a report I submitted about plagiarism to be read. The staff are over-loaded.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 31, 2014)

I once walked into a pole while we were walking in line at elementary school...and I was looking straight ahead,

In elementary school someone offered me tic tacs and I responded by saying 'I don't do drugs',

The last time I peed in my pants was sixth grade, but I got away with it because I wore a jacket around my waist

In 11th grade I gave my friend my iPod to borrow and he ended up breaking it, so I had to hide it from my parents awhile but they eventually found out and they had to talk to his dad and get that worked out

...and as far as fetishes go I have a thing for size difference/play, cat boys, dragons, the occasional Pokemon, rape fantasy (better known as consensual non consent, con noncon) slave/master, ...and human and anthro...yeeeeaaahhh


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 31, 2014)

Once upon a time I stole from friends and family to support a drug habit. They never found out, and I never told anyone, but it kills me every day that I got to that point.


----------



## Teckolf (Aug 31, 2014)

I cheated on a test in an ethics course...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

I ran into a girl on my bike. I haven't ride a bike in 7 years. I first learned how to ride a bike when I was 12.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Teckolf said:


> I cheated on a test in an ethics course...



Ironic!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

In first grade I cheated on spelling test successfully the whole year. I got caught in second grade by a paper grader because she was too close by. To keep from being suspicious I'd misspell one or two words every now and then. To this day I worry too much about getting caught to try funny business. I suck at spelling and pretty sure it was because the cheating.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 31, 2014)

On the rare occasions in which I feel agitated, I sometimes submerge my face in a sink full of cold water to calm myself down.
I find it strangely refreshing.


----------



## Saga (Aug 31, 2014)

I still bump Lady Gaga's poker face, loud. I don't care, it's just too groovy.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a fetish for something very weird. What is it? That's for me to know and you to figure out.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

I think of digimon whenever I look at Ninten's avatar. 

I have to go pee right now.

My confessions are boring.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 31, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I think of digimon whenever I look at Ninten's avatar.


My avatar is Nyanta from Log Horizon. He's literally a cool cat.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

Ninten said:


> My avatar is Nyanta from Log Horizon. He's literally a cool cat.



I goggled him. I like him.

I still haven't met my roomate yet. I'm very anxious because I want to ask him if I can use his rice cooker.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it odd I will watch and read non-sexual things in non-sexual ways while being sexually active and rp'ing with someone?

They always seem to be too slow, and I prefer having mental stimulation to help pass the time during such things.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

I have developed a phobia to pills because of what they do to my body. If someone is holding out a bottle and offers me one I start to breakdown out of pure fear. I get tense and sometims shake. My throat tightens ad my eyes start to water as I'm on the verge of tears. I can't think of anything else that scares me so much.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 31, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I have developed a phobia to pills because of what they do to my body. If someone is holding out a bottle and offers me one I start to breakdown out of pure fear. I get tense and sometims shake. My throat tightens ad my eyes start to water as I'm on the verge of tears. I can't think of anything else that scares me so much.


That sounds horrible, given that taking pills is a necessity sometimes.
You should see someone about this phobia, in my opinion. I'm no psychologist, but I think it'd be wise.


----------



## Pantheros (Aug 31, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I have developed a phobia to pills because of what they do to my body. If someone is holding out a bottle and offers me one I start to breakdown out of pure fear. I get tense and sometims shake. My throat tightens ad my eyes start to water as I'm on the verge of tears. I can't think of anything else that scares me so much.



pills? cant say i've heard of many people having a fear such as that. And also such an intense fear, for such a little thing. Dont get this the wrong way, i'm not mocking you, i just think its a strange thing to fear.

I geus i can confess my fear... I'm terribly afraid of loosing limbs, even fingers. the shear thought makes me cringe in horror. every time i see a criple i'm reminded of how terrifying that must be.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

Yup, very weird fear. Pills had a habit of giving me nasty side affects for the longest time. My parents said I'd fight taking pills as a young kid and I can only assume it was because they hurt me. I have forced myself to take pills when I got desperate but they didn't help and instead my body rejected them. Threw them up (not even a nauseous one when you knew it was coming but rather extreme cramps in the stomach to the point of collapsing on the floor) and then/or passed out into a drugged sleep. My body has also rejected some shots through in similar fashion to food poisoning. Repeating the same shot eventually got my body to accept it and not freak the heck out. My body just seems to freak out over foreign objects entering it. However, if there is a shot option for a pill, I'd choose that any day over the pill. I've come to like getting shots.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think blood and gore is sexy...and I *might* be kinda in to BDSM...but that's about it as far as my fetishes go, so I'm very tame by furry standards.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 31, 2014)

i dont think photography is art 
congratulations! you can afford expensive stuff and use photoshop!


----------



## Distorted (Aug 31, 2014)

I must confess that I have a terrible habit of midnight snacking. I'm ashamed to admit that it's starting to catch up with me now as well.


----------



## shteev (Aug 31, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> i dont think photography is art
> congratulations! you can afford expensive stuff and use photoshop!



well, there's a lot more to it than that. Yes, a lot of the hardware is expensive, especially if you need professional-grade results - and things get more expensive in any field when taken to a professional level - but as a hobby and a form of art it doesn't come down to the tools, but rather the artist themselves. Anyone can pick up a point-and-shoot camera (or, today, even a smartphone) and take something worth admiring and sharing.

There's a lot of stuff to learn in order to take aesthetically pleasing pictures, and there are a lot of specific things one needs to understand for all the different _types _of pictures as well, like portraits and landscapes. Understanding the elements and principles of art (like color, value, space, and so on) also drive good results, and one doesn't need an expensive setup or versatile software to produce them. 

I understand the impression you have about photography as it does appear initially that all good photographers just dance around and click buttons. Then again, can't the same thing be said for, say, a traditional artist? The better they are, the easier the task looks to a non-trained observer. That observer needs to try it out for themselves to learn just what the work entails. The same goes for photography.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 31, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> i dont think photography is art
> congratulations! you can afford expensive stuff and use photoshop!



That's as dumb as when someone says digital illustration is fake art, and the computer makes it all for you. xP


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I have a fetish for something very weird. What is it? That's for me to know and you to figure out.



Is it a fetish for inquiry?



Ikrit said:


> i dont think photography is art
> congratulations! you can afford expensive stuff and use photoshop!



Big difference between a good photographer and a shitty photographer.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 31, 2014)

It's really weird seeing a really sexy piece of art and then seeing a really weird one that totally kills the mood


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 31, 2014)

I know someone here has said they had a forum account with 40k posts.

I used to have an account with 27k posts back on the old IncrediBots forums before they got shut down. There was a long stretch I was racking the next thousand in under a week.


----------



## shteev (Aug 31, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I know someone here has said they had a forum account with 40k posts.
> 
> I used to have an account with 27k posts back on the old IncrediBots forums before they got shut down. There was a long stretch I was racking the next thousand in under a week.



That's... dedication

I'm too afraid to talk that much


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 31, 2014)

When I was a kid i used to steal pistachios.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> When I was a kid i used to steal pistachios.



Are you Aladdin?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I fart a lot.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not a fart fetishist.


 I once cleared the entire house with a single blast. Even the pets left the room.

I used to get ravenously hungry in the middle of the night when I was in elementary school. I'd sit over the heating vent and eat a gallon of ice cream in one sitting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *I once cleared the entire house with a single blast.* Even the pets left the room.
> 
> I used to get ravenously hungry in the middle of the night when I was in elementary school.* I'd sit over the heating vent *and eat a gallon of ice cream in one sitting.




Are you sure that's a good idea? The whole place could have gone up.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 31, 2014)

...I have a thing for femboys but most of them are flaming homosexuals *sigh*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2014)

When I was at summer camp after 4th grade, there was this retarded(?) kid that would always try to pick a fight with me, and got away with it every time. At dusk during a camping trip at the end of the season, I snuck to his tent unnoticed and beat the fucker down. I never heard anything about it.


----------



## Selachi (Aug 31, 2014)

I smoke way too much fucking weed. My college classes are getting harder and I probably should stop soon.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...I have a thing for femboys but most of them are flaming homosexuals *sigh*


They are often pretty hot.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm still a  cellar-dweller.
I like pretty gay boys as well as girls, but I can only see myself in a_ discreet_ relationship with another male.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 1, 2014)

I stole my sister's hair pins to practise lock picking


----------



## Teckolf (Sep 1, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Even though the name is Hewge - I'm not actually into macro or hyper stuff!
> 
> Are your minds *blown?!*



I confess that before this post I thought Hewge name was pronounced Hewey...


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was locked in on my first night shift.


----------



## Teckolf (Sep 1, 2014)

I miss my dog...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm a terrible lier which makes playing games against me like risk and mafia is too easy. 

I don't understand how someone can laugh so hard they pee themselves. I never had that feeling before.

I like some of Skrillex's songs even though they all sound pretty much the same.

I was tempted to eat worms because of a book I read.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 1, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> When I was a kid i used to steal pistachios.


When i was a kid there always used to be a bowl of sugar cubes on a bookshelf in one of my classes at school for some reason. Whenever i went to that class i'd make sure i sat at the desk closest to the bookshelf so i could pinch as many sugar cubes as i wanted and eat them while i was studying.


----------



## YenaHyena (Sep 1, 2014)

I once did something to a goat. I not proud of it, but it didn't hurt the goat I think. I fed and petted on it.
You know I had to come back and give clarification, because this post might not look right, lol.
It is a joke. All I did to the goat was feed and pet on it, that's all.
I better not let my humor give me a bad rep. lol.
Hey, i'm a hyena, what the heck.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 1, 2014)

YenaHyena said:


> I once did something to a goat. I not proud of it, but it didn't hurt the goat I think. I fed and petted on it.


I beat the family goat with an aluminum shovel for repeatedly attacking me in the stall. He kept coming at me, so I grabbed him behind the horns and stuffed his face into horse shit.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 1, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> When i was a kid there always used to be a bowl of sugar cubes on a bookshelf in one of my classes at school for some reason. Whenever i went to that class i'd make sure i sat at the desk closest to the bookshelf so i could pinch as many sugar cubes as i wanted and eat them while i was studying.



When I was in play-school I used to eat the sand out of the sandbox when no one was looking.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> When I was in play-school I used to eat the sand out of the sandbox when no one was looking.


Apparently i used to eat dirt when i was about 2-3. One time my mum thought i'd accidentally consumed pesticides after eating dirt in some random's garden and rushed me to hospital presumably to get my stomach pumped. I was fine though, hadn't eaten anything harmful at all.


----------



## shteev (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried to convince someone in the 4th grade that I wasn't gay

Was I wrong or what


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 1, 2014)

Even though people think it's weird, I still drink hot drinks after they've gone cold.
 I also drink water from glasses that have been sitting there since the previous day.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 1, 2014)

For a furry, this is sad : ironically enough, i'm actually quite terrified of animals. This includes dogs and cats i don't personally know. Animals are awesome to look at on screen or print but i don't wanna be anywhere near them. Zoos are too stinky and pet stores freak me out. Dog drool, cat hair, bird feathers, get it away from me! Don't care if your doggy's the friendliest on the planet, don't care if your cat's hypoallergenic, declawed or smaller than a pencil box...

DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 1, 2014)

On public access television, I made a rap video...

About deli meat...


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Sep 1, 2014)

My biggest fear is someone writing "f" or "y" on my search bar.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 1, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> For a furry, this is sad : ironically enough, i'm actually quite terrified of animals. This includes dogs and cats i don't personally know. Animals are awesome to look at on screen or print but i don't wanna be anywhere near them. Zoos are too stinky and pet stores freak me out. Dog drool, cat hair, bird feathers, get it away from me! Don't care if your doggy's the friendliest on the planet, don't care if your cat's hypoallergenic, declawed or smaller than a pencil box...
> 
> DO. NOT. WANT.



No, I don't think it's sad, rather understandable. I was terrified of dogs stemming from several instances of being cornered and frightened by them as a child, and that fear didn't lift until I had a good experience with a dog in my teens. Now I own one. I hate cats, mostly, again from bad experiences, though I still avoid them now. I love lions and other big cat species and various dangerous creatures but fuck all if I'd want to be in the same room as one. I like to admire from afar. I like zoos, though, because it gives me a chance to see creatures I wouldn't normally have a chance to see, in person, more or less. 

Anyway, the gist is I can understand where you're coming from.

My confession: Silly as it is, I once super-glued a teacher's tape dispenser to her desk. She tried to yank it free and the top portion separated. It was one of those sand-filled ones, so that poured everywhere and we all had a good laugh at her expense. In retrospect I feel kinda bad about it, it was a pretty childish thing to do to a rather nice lady.


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 1, 2014)

neeevermind


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> My biggest fear is someone writing "f" or "y" on my search bar.



Mine is someone typing E.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I actually liked heelys. They were fun. I used them a lot in sixth or seventh grade. 

In fact, as dumb as people think they are I'd still probably use them, even if secretly. 

I was really disappointed when I Los one of the wheels back in the day


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't do math. Like, I'm a total moron with that stuff. 




shteev said:


> Awh, don't worry about it. Everyone's body behaves differently and if you happen to be skinny for a bit longer than your peers that's just who you are.
> 
> I'm sure you look fine.


I'm beginning to think that something's either dead or diseased inside my body =P But I can't complain, it doesn't take much to get wasted with this body


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

I pirate all of my songs. Legally of course.

How do you legally pirate? Listentoyoutube.com. Essentially, I'm merely bringing my YouTube playlist off the internet, its free on YouTube anyway.


----------



## YenaHyena (Sep 1, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I beat the family goat with an aluminum shovel for repeatedly attacking me in the stall. He kept coming at me, so I grabbed him behind the horns and stuffed his face into horse shit.



Reading your post while looking at your avatar just made me laugh out loud. Too bad it wasn't cow dung, lol.
I tell jokes about goats all the time at work, they just make perfect targets, lol.
Sorry to all you goat furs out there, you know I love ya.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I like goats...never owned any so my opinion may change. But the kids are really cute and adult goats are silly and their really weird and I just think their great x3

Although from what I heard, specifically from kit in this thread, male goats can be assholes


----------



## YenaHyena (Sep 1, 2014)

I once made a bad investment on real estate and lost about $40,000
Everything turned out fine however, but it sucked that's fo sho.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> On public access television, I made a rap video...
> 
> About deli meat...


Please tell me that video's somewhere on Youtube.


Xela-Dasi said:


> My biggest fear is someone writing "f" or "y" on my search bar.





funky3000 said:


> Mine is someone typing E.


ctrl shift n

You're welcome.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 1, 2014)

I still watch shows for toddlers like max and ruby, Wonder pets, and pup patrol. I just can't get over their charm. (Oh shit I just noticed they're all animal shows. My furfag level is to high.)


----------



## Art Vulpine (Sep 1, 2014)

I confess that my interest in the furry fandom, particularly drawing them, has dwindled. It's not the fault of anyone other than my changing passion. Hopefully it will be just a creative slump I'm in as I still like furries and the fandom.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I still watch shows for toddlers like max and ruby, Wonder pets, and pup patrol. I just can't get over their charm. (Oh shit I just noticed they're all animal shows. My furfag level is to high.)



Wonder pets in particular was amusing. As a kid, I had similar adventures where we played hero animals disguised as zoo animals/house pets. Only difference is we did more heroic things than saving baby animals in trouble. In fact, my 'fursona' back then was called Wonder wolf. 

Never discount kids shows, specifically the good ones. They were created by adults and if there was any care put into them they aren't just cheesy and stupid.  think current the really good kid shows are MLP, Martha Speaks, and wordgirl.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 1, 2014)

I also like Martha Speaks. That show is funny.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 1, 2014)

My brother got a kid's DVD one year and my sister and I watched it and made commentary and lots of laughs at Sid the Science Kid and Popoyo.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 1, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I still watch shows for toddlers like max and ruby, Wonder pets, and *pup patrol*. I just can't get over their charm. (Oh shit I just noticed they're all animal shows. My furfag level is to high.)



pup patrol is the shit!

oh yea, i tend to watch kid shows too, rarely anything better to watch anyways...


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

Kid's shows are either on drugs (Teletubbies), or fun to watch.
Or both.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll sneak peeks at my stepsisters TV if she wants me in her room. I actually like Teen Titans, Gumball, and a few other things.

I'd guess the Hot Wheels movies count as kids shows but they seem more targeted to teens.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I'll sneak peeks at my stepsisters TV if she wants me in her room. I actually like Teen Titans, Gumball, and a few other things.
> 
> I'd guess the Hot Wheels movies count as kids shows but they seem more targeted to teens.



Dude, teen titans was the best! There's no way that remotely counts as some guilty pleasure that needs to be confessed. 

---

I get crushes on people really easily, even if it's like a minor thing. Heck, I've gone through a few FAF crushes x3


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I get crushes on people really easily, even if it's like a minor thing. Heck, I've gone through a few FAF crushes x3


Now that's actually kinda cute, to be honest.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 1, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I get crushes on people really easily, even if it's like a minor thing. Heck, I've gone through a few FAF crushes x3



Oh boy...

. . .

I would have never done any writing if it wasn't for you people. Heck, I should write something now


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Dude, teen titans was the best! There's no way that remotely counts as some guilty pleasure that needs to be confessed.
> 
> ---
> 
> I get crushes on people really easily, even if it's like a minor thing. Heck, I've gone through a few FAF crushes x3



I mean the new kiddy Teen Titans.
-----
OOH IS IT ME? =3


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

The furry fandom may have turned me bi.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 1, 2014)

I first started drawing in order to draw my friend's Impmon recolour OC. The same friend who got me into writing after reading his sex fic about Gardevoir.

Digimon and PokÃ©mon in the same sentence, damn.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> I first started drawing in order to draw my friend's Impmon recolour OC. The same friend who got me into writing after reading his sex fic about Gardevoir.
> 
> Digimon and PokÃ©mon in the same sentence, damn.


Sex got you into writing? That's...different.


----------



## BRN (Sep 1, 2014)

Frankly, I approve.




Ninten said:


> Sex got you into writing? That's...different.



Not really! I got into writing after reading an adult novella.


----------



## Riho (Sep 1, 2014)

I cringe intensely when I hear people who say that they're "Actually an animal on the inside."


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

BRN said:


> Not really! I got into writing after reading an adult novella.


I guess I'm the least sexual person here. Maybe. XD


----------



## KyryK (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm actually an animal on the inside.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 1, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Sex got you into writing? That's...different.



Yup, but never actually wrote or drew sex. I just like reading and looking at the art sometimes, probably when I'm a little more confident.



BRN said:


> Frankly, I approve.



Excellent.


----------



## Riho (Sep 1, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I'm actually an animal on the inside.


THAT'S NOT TRUE. YOU ARE ACTUALLY A SKELETON ON THE INSIDE


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonder if anyone notices I wear 2 or 3 pairs of pants in public, sometimes for months on end without washing. Same with my 1 hoodie.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 1, 2014)

I often wonder what I'll get laughed at more for, liking furry art and wanting to be more involved in that fandom or being in the brony fandom.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 1, 2014)

Riho said:


> THAT'S NOT TRUE. YOU ARE ACTUALLY A SKELETON ON THE INSIDE


YES. THE SKELETON OF A CAT.

CHECKMATE.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> I often wonder what I'll get laughed at more for, liking furry art and wanting to be more involved in that fandom or being in the brony fandom.


That depends: Do you get told to yiff in Hell or get told that you're using a kid's show to do questionable things?


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 1, 2014)

Ninten said:


> That depends: Do you get told to yiff in Hell or get told that you're using a kid's show to do questionable things?



Neither. Good thing about England, no one really gives a crap what you do if they don't know you. But the fear comes from when they do know you. Though of course you would probably know that.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> Neither. Good thing about England, no one really gives a crap what you do if they don't know you. But the fear comes from when they do know you. Though of course you would probably know that.


As a fellow Englishman, I do know that. Also I don't tell people I know for real anything.


----------



## Riho (Sep 1, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> YES. THE SKELETON OF A CAT.
> 
> CHECKMATE.


 
So you are a mass of flesh and muscle wrapped around a cat's skeleton? That's awesome.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 1, 2014)

Therian, checking in happily


----------



## KyryK (Sep 1, 2014)

Riho said:


> So you are a mass of flesh and muscle wrapped around a cat's skeleton? That's awesome.


That it is man. That it certainly is.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 1, 2014)

I need to admit that you people help me socialize when I don't feel like socializing.

Almost like real friends...


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I need to admit that you people help me socialize when I don't feel like socializing.



Is that not the reason why one uses the internet? And if not then boy have I been using the internet wrong... Chalk that down as a confession too.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I need to admit that you people help me socialize when I don't feel like socializing.
> 
> Almost like real friends...


We're better than real friends, because if one of us turns out to be a dick, you never need to see them again.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 1, 2014)

Ninten said:


> We're better than real friends, because if one of us turns out to be a dick, you never need to see them again.



Unless they happen to be a very active person, I've had problems escaping from douches before simply because he knew pretty much all my online friends and could keep up with me where ever I went.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> Unless they happen to be a very active person, I've had problems escaping from douches before simply because he knew pretty much all my online friends and could keep up with me where ever I went.


Well, I guess. But real life doesn't have a block button.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I mean the new kiddy Teen Titans.
> -----
> OOH IS IT ME? =3



Oh, teen titans go is pretty mediocre in comparison *shrug* Nice to hear the old voice actors and personalities come back I guess. ...and nah  but you're pretty cool though ^_^



Ninten said:


> Well, I guess. But real life doesn't have a block button.



Also you can leave entire websites and never come back. I haven't necessarily met ant assholes but sometimes I don't want to disappoint my peers by so I just disappear one day


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 1, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Also you can leave entire websites and never come back. I haven't necessarily met ant assholes but sometimes I don't want to disappoint my peers by so I just disappear one day



Promise you'll never leave us :sad:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 1, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Promise you'll never leave us :sad:



To be honest, the websites I left were RP websites, and I left because RPing regularly and having multiple RP's to take on can get stressful and even though I like to I just never had the time so I left. The other website I left was a website that I didn't know people because it was mostly question and answer and was mostly anonymous, I had interesting chats and conversations but it got so small that I left. Another was filled with old people who were on the internet for some reason and kept complaining about the youngsters taking over their website and apparently there were lots of people complaining about how the website used to be. I sort of regret leaving that one because there was at least one or two cool people there that I liked. Everywhere else were nonsocial children's websites, social children's sites like neopets and clubpenguin that had no lasting relationships, and facebook. 

I think I'll always come back to DA and FA. I don't see any reason to leave FAF. But if I did and anyone just so happens to be worried I'll leave you can always stop by my other sites to say hi I'm here to stay. ^_^


----------



## Saga (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't paid for a PC game since 2011.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 2, 2014)

I wish this thread was made like two weeks ago. But, I'll say it again anyway.

I'm gay and I'm a girl trapped in a guy's body. And other than this website, nobody else knows. None of my friends or family know. Though most of my friends suspect it already but I'm too scared to admit it to them. Also, I am REALLY clueless to most things related to sex and things like that. I doesn't help that Harrah Public Schools dosn't have ANY kind of sex-ed class.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 2, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> To be honest, the websites I left were RP websites, and I left because RPing regularly and having multiple RP's to take on can get stressful and even though I like to I just never had the time so I left. The other website I left was a website that I didn't know people because it was mostly question and answer and was mostly anonymous, I had interesting chats and conversations but it got so small that I left. Another was filled with old people who were on the internet for some reason and kept complaining about the youngsters taking over their website and apparently there were lots of people complaining about how the website used to be. I sort of regret leaving that one because there was at least one or two cool people there that I liked. Everywhere else were nonsocial children's websites, social children's sites like neopets and clubpenguin that had no lasting relationships, and facebook.
> 
> I think I'll always come back to DA and FA. I don't see any reason to leave FAF. But if I did and anyone just so happens to be worried I'll leave you can always stop by my other sites to say hi I'm here to stay. ^_^



Same story. Well, one website I used to frequent got shut down. This is the first forum I've visited in years.

I still have trouble determining my left from my right.
I still don't know basic English such as, what is an adjective, adverbs, pronouns and stuff like that. I have to google that every time I encounter it. 
I do not know how to divide without a calculator. I don't know to fractions either. 
I failed one of my art classes because I can't make art like this


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 2, 2014)

When i was six i thought batman was real i could become robin one day.


----------



## Nyeowzers (Sep 2, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> When i was six i thought batman was real i could become robin one day.


At that age, I thought he was real too, but I wanted to become his wife.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I wish this thread was made like two weeks ago. But, I'll say it again anyway.
> 
> I'm gay and I'm a girl trapped in a guy's body. And other than this website, nobody else knows. None of my friends or family know. Though most of my friends suspect it already but I'm too scared to admit it to them. Also, I am REALLY clueless to most things related to sex and things like that. I doesn't help that Harrah Public Schools dosn't have ANY kind of sex-ed class.


Well, I guess we should feel honoured that you've admitted it to us...


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

When I was a kid, my weird crush was on Steve Irwin cause he was awesome. I also crushed on a myriad of fantasy characters such as Bernard from the Santa Clause and really just way too many to list. XD (however I knew movie and cartoon characters were fake at that age so I just had weird dreams and such about them)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 2, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Same story. Well, one website I used to frequent got shut down. This is the first forum I've visited in years.
> 
> I still have trouble determining my left from my right.
> I still don't know basic English such as, what is an adjective, adverbs, pronouns and stuff like that. I have to google that every time I encounter it.
> ...


That last one. Common buddy its so seeeeeemple! Its just a mirrored image with inverted colors. You can do eet! I bereeve en ruuu!


----------



## Nyeowzers (Sep 2, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I wish this thread was made like two weeks ago. But, I'll say it again anyway.
> 
> I'm gay and I'm a girl trapped in a guy's body. And other than this website, nobody else knows. None of my friends or family know. Though most of my friends suspect it already but I'm too scared to admit it to them. Also, I am REALLY clueless to most things related to sex and things like that. I doesn't help that Harrah Public Schools dosn't have ANY kind of sex-ed class.


If you ever need to talk, you know you are in good company here. Hopefully you'll find someone you can trust and talk to in your circle of friends.  It has to be hard at first. And it sucks that school are so lacking in Sex-Ed and sexual orientation. At the school I taught at we had a few gays and lesbians, they didn't show it too much in public. There is a transgendered girl at a school close to me.  
personal, I identify more as a bisexual man than a woman, even though I am married and have a kid ( and am pregnant with the second one lol) 
Good luck!


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> That last one. Common buddy its so seeeeeemple! Its just a mirrored image with inverted colors. You can do eet! I bereeve en ruuu!



I confess to HATING making those things in my art class.

Make design. Use light table to trace it to new paper. Flip sketch and trace. Flip again and trace. And again to trace. This is your rough draft. Scribble all over the back and transfer to new strong paper. Line in ink or whatever you're using. Waste materials filling in stupid design. Get arm cramp and dirty hands. Suffer. Congrats. You just wasted hours when you could have been drawing something USEFUL or PRETTY or OF ANY ARTISTIC VALUE TO YOU AT ALL. 

I actually had such a beautiful grade in that class that I wouldn't do an assignment if I didn't want to. Drove the teacher nuts but she liked me anyways.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 2, 2014)

I think it's more to teach a basic method of repeating patterns - not create artwork of value.

Teaching you how to do things is the point of a class, after all - putting what you learn to a higher use is another thing. xP


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 2, 2014)

All right, I'll talk!

I did it. _I took the cookies from the cookie jar._


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I think it's more to teach a basic method of repeating patterns - not create artwork of value.
> 
> Teaching you how to do things is the point of a class, after all - putting what you learn to a higher use is another thing. xP



Exactly. Stuff I learned to do in elementary school. I get this was the intro class, but in high school? Really? It's an absolute mindless activity that bored and exhausted my hand. However, I personally can't stand such mindless tasks unless I take them on myself on my own free time. Pretty much the reason I stuck to advanced classes as the basic ones were painful and mind numbingly slow. I would have jumped right to Advanced Art if I could have.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I confess to HATING making those things in my art class.
> 
> Make design. Use light table to trace it to new paper. Flip sketch and trace. Flip again and trace. And again to trace. This is your rough draft. Scribble all over the back and transfer to new strong paper. Line in ink or whatever you're using. Waste materials filling in stupid design. Get arm cramp and dirty hands. Suffer. Congrats. You just wasted hours when you could have been drawing something USEFUL or PRETTY or OF ANY ARTISTIC VALUE TO YOU AT ALL.
> 
> I actually had such a beautiful grade in that class that I wouldn't do an assignment if I didn't want to. Drove the teacher nuts but she liked me anyways.


I remember having to do this in art class in high school.  Pretty boring project if I remember correctly. But I busted it out and my art teacher asked if she could keep mine to hang up in the class room for future students to see. A few years back my younger brother went to the same high school I did and wanted to take art as one of his electives. I went with the family to the schools open house, I stopped by with my bro to check out the art classroom and it was still hanging on the wall a decade later.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> All right, I'll talk!
> 
> I did it. _I took the cookies from the cookie jar._


"Kangaroo Boy stole the cookies from the cookie jar..."


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

I confess I have never been active in a forum site before now, and the only reason I am here is because stress is getting to me, my friends are starting to forget who I am and I just want to be accepted by a community somewhere... I also used to think furrys were a bunch of weirdos in fursuit who had sex with animals until a friend showed me the true, more studied definition and I had this awkward sense that it hit far closer to home than I ever imagined. Life is unexpected is it not.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> I confess I have never been active in a forum site before now, and the only reason I am here is because stress is getting to me, my friends are starting to forget who I am and I just want to be accepted by a community somewhere... I also used to think furrys were a bunch of weirdos in fursuit who had sex with animals until a friend showed me the true, more studied definition and I had this awkward sense that it hit far closer to home than I ever imagined. Life is unexpected is it not.


I too thought furries were animal-fuckers once. Now look at me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I too thought furries were animal-fuckers once. Now look at me.



Wait...you mean we're not!?!? :V


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Wait...you mean we're not!?!? :V


Well, technically, all humans and other animals are animal-fuckers...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 2, 2014)

I do I do!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I too thought furries were animal-fuckers once. Now look at me.



Well technically...but when most humans say animal they mean 'non human animal'

Because we live under the illusion that we're much different because we can read, speak, and understand these black markings


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well technically...but when most humans say animal they mean 'non human animal'
> 
> Because we live under the illusion that we're much different because we can read, speak, and understand these black markings


I swear, if dolphins were humanoid and didn't need to be in the water, they'd rule the world.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 2, 2014)

My peers can't seem to understand that while i write about and draw sexual things, characters and concepts, i'm not nearly as big a horn dog as my fiction might suggest. i draw sexual acts in which i would never participate, write mature scenes that i don't particularly find very sexy and write up innuendo and vulgar dialogue that i'd actually find offensive if my partner said it.

Bottom line : i produce a lot of "fan service" i'm not "into". For some people, that's a really tough concept to grasp.

...but i guess that's not much of a confession...

BUT! That being said : i'm not offended AT ALL by male nudity or sexuality. i don't like making statements about my sexuality like i have to defend it but i'm straight. i like va-jay-jay, thank you, but i watch a lot of gay artists' galleries. The fact that i can see a gay couple piece and compliment how well they match, make an honest comment about a male character's cute design or browse through an online gallery of nude male furry art without blinking and NOT GAG (or sprout up a chubby) just BLOWS people's minds! i've gotten a lot of shit for that and it's frustrating.

...wait, does THAT count as a confession?


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 2, 2014)

I hide stuff in my socks before I go walking through "one of those 'burbs", because you'd have to be a pretty fucking desperate thief to go through someone's socks.
I ain't a fan of milk. Stuff's gross, man. 
I'm ashamed of the country and the shithole city that I live in. 
My biggest problem is that people take me too seriously. 
I've got a butt.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 2, 2014)

I looked at some of the celebrity leaks.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I should be paying attention in math right now but I CAAANT o^o


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 2, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I still have trouble determining my left from my right.


Open your hands in front of you, palms facing away from you.
The arc between your thumb and forefinger on your left hand makes an L-shape. L = Left.
It's how I learned when I was younger, if it helps.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm going through art block again similar to the year long one I had come out of a few months ago, this is a confession because I have several pictures I promised people for free and I don't want to say I can't do them.

I also have no idea how to draw any kind of humanoid.


----------



## Fyresale (Sep 2, 2014)

I have friendships that I know I need to break off, but I'm too attached to them to do so.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 2, 2014)

I love to cuddle. I do it with my pillow every night.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuck! Double post.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 2, 2014)

I was late on the first day of my first job ever. I wasn't fired. (The job I have now is my second job)



DrDingo said:


> Open your hands in front of you, palms facing away from you.
> The arc between your thumb and forefinger on your left hand makes an L-shape. L = Left.
> It's how I learned when I was younger, if it helps.



Dr. Dingo do you know how many times I tried that and how many people recommended that method?! That method made me confused on which way to write "L" and "S".


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 2, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Dr. Dingo do you know how many times I tried that and how many people recommended that method?! That method made me confused on which way to write "L" and "S".


If you do the same thing but tilt your right hand to the side, the arc looks like a tick. As in, it's 'right'.
That's visual aid instead. Nothing to do with letters.

Like, the Nike logo. Who can forget that?


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

I have days were I am really intelligent and brilliant and days were I am really not, those random days of amazingness come incredibly rarely but so many people have seen me on those days that it has now sort of become a persona I don't know how to escape.


----------



## Jayke (Sep 2, 2014)

I am such a furfag I want to be my fursona.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 2, 2014)

I framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

I let the dogs out.


----------



## BRN (Sep 2, 2014)

I once engineered a (harmless) accident while husky sledding so that I could get some time to step off the sled and play with my dog team.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

BRN said:


> I once engineered a (harmless) accident while husky sledding so that I could get some time to step off the sled and play with my dog team.



Thats... Actually really adorable.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 2, 2014)

I've never been hospitalized. I'm not entirely sure what the inside of a hospital even looks like.
I once squeezed a ketchup bottle way too hard to see it the seal was broken... but I reckon that I got off lucky, it never stained the ceiling. 



Ninten said:


> I guess I'm the least sexual person here. Maybe. XD


Oh yeah? Come to my place and we'll see who's the least sexual (oh god actually no don't do that you'll probably get me put on some kind of registry)



Hikaru Okami said:


> Dr. Dingo do you know how many times I tried that and how many people recommended that method?! That method made me confused on which way to write "L" and "S".


The steering wheel is on the left and you drive on the right. Kinda dumb, but it may be easier to memorize this one.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 2, 2014)

The only people i speak to outside of work are on the internet...


----------



## Hewge (Sep 2, 2014)

I have this huge otter plush I sleep with sometimes!

_-sometimes-_


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 2, 2014)

All my pokemon only know damaging moves.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> All my pokemon only know damaging moves.



Same. I don't PvP often.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 2, 2014)

I've never played any PokÃ©mon games... for real.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 2, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I've never played any PokÃ©mon games... for real.


Holy shit, finally someone else. People always seem to react like I've committed an atrocity when they find out that I never got into card games like Yu-Gi-Oh or Pokemon as a kid. I just never saw the appeal.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

Gen 1 and 2 suck. There, I said it.


----------



## Zerig (Sep 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Gen 1 and 2 suck. There, I said it.



I can concede that 1 has aged poorly, but 2 is still the best and your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2014)

How foolish you all seem, for Gen 3 was the pinnacle of the Pokemon dynasty.


----------



## Zerig (Sep 2, 2014)

Distorted said:


> How foolish you all seem, for Gen 3 was the pinnacle of the Pokemon dynasty.



pls go


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2014)

Zerig said:


> pls go



Jokes on you, I don't even know what a pleb is.


----------



## Zerig (Sep 2, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Jokes on you, I don't even know what a pleb is.



that makes you even more of a pleb.

how horrible!


----------



## shteev (Sep 2, 2014)

I start my first year of university tomorrow and I'm honestly terrified


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 2, 2014)

shteev said:


> I start my first year of university tomorrow and I'm honestly terrified



They grow up so fast. <3

You'll be fine, Shteev.


----------



## shteev (Sep 2, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> They grow up so fast. <3
> 
> You'll be fine, Shteev.



Thanks  I know everything will probably be okay (knock on wood) but it's just one of those irrational fears you can't shake until you get out and do what's causing the fear.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 2, 2014)

Years ago on another forum a guy was telling me he has Asperger's Syndrome and I was gonna reply, but I couldn't see the message. I forgot how to spell Asperger's, so I accidentally wrote "What's Asspurgas Syndrome?"


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't can't make small talk or keep a conversation. I'm surprised I was able to hold a decent conversation with some of you here, let alone make any friends at all.

I've been friends with this guy for almost a year and I still don't know his name. Too afraid to ask.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 2, 2014)

I used to watch sailor moon.


----------



## Teckolf (Sep 2, 2014)

^My attention span is not long enough for anything more than just small talk...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow this page has 17 pages. I honestly didn't think this thread would be so popular.

I'm bad at communication. If you give me your number I probably won't call until weeks later. It's not that they're not interesting I'm just a terrible communicator. 
Which is ironic because my field of study requires communication skills.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 3, 2014)

I got stopped on the sidewalk by some cops once, they'd asked me why I was out so early in the morning... when I answered, they stared at me a few seconds and said "just got back from a party, aye?". Maybe it was the fact that I got all confused and couldn't name the street I was stood on, or the fact that I've got the voice of a fucking kid and look like the kind of person who'd stay up getting wasted all night. 

But apart from that, I've never been arrested or got into any trouble with cops...


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 3, 2014)

New confession:

I just dropped some cash on a custom hoodie >_<


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a jiggly feminine ass.

Why.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 3, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> New confession:
> 
> I just dropped some cash on a custom hoodie >_<


I dropped $125 on a custom hoodie a few months ago, at the beginning of summer, in so cal. Haven't even worn it yet other than a couple pics for the mugshots thread here. Can't wait till it starts getting cold enough to wear it around.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a huge Magic The Gathering addiction despite the fact in recent months I have grown to hate the game entirely.

I just can't escape.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I dropped $125 on a custom hoodie a few months ago, at the beginning of summer, in so cal. Haven't even worn it yet other than a couple pics for the mugshots thread here. Can't wait till it starts getting cold enough to wear it around.


Yeah I'm kinda nervous about wearing it around xD And I payed extra to get it in time for Rainfurrest. I just hope it turns out excellent  Definitely have to post a mugshot


----------



## BRN (Sep 3, 2014)

Well! You're going to RF? See you there!

I'll be chilling with Reno for the whole three days. Don't have a custom hoodie, but I'll be wearing a licensed Okami hoodie for most of it, I reckon.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> Well! You're going to RF? See you there!
> 
> I'll be chilling with Reno for the whole three days. Don't have a custom hoodie, but I'll be wearing a licensed Okami hoodie for most of it, I reckon.


Nice! If I am not wearing my hoodie then I will be the guy with the laptop bag. That thing is not leaving my side. xD very descriptive I know
If I get the hoodie in time I will post a selfie in the selfie thread, just look for that guy xD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 3, 2014)

My password on my iPod is the name of my homestuck OTP...also dont even bother trying to hack my account I have another password here u little shits!


----------



## shteev (Sep 3, 2014)

I WENT TO COLLEGE AND DIDN'T DIE


----------



## Selachi (Sep 3, 2014)

I was once attacked and knocked into a pond by an angry rooster.


----------



## BRN (Sep 3, 2014)

shteev said:


> I WENT TO COLLEGE AND DIDN'T DIE



THEY KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE NOW THE

Confession: today, I drove nine miles with my car trunk wide open without realising it. I think it actually decreased drag on my car.


----------



## Nyeowzers (Sep 3, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I don't can't make small talk or keep a conversation. I'm surprised I was able to hold a decent conversation with some of you here, let alone make any friends at all.
> 
> I've been friends with this guy for almost a year and I still don't know his name. Too afraid to ask.



Don't worry, these are things that you can learn to get better at.   But thing is, it does take practice! Actually something that really helped me to open up, was playing DnD, table top. Not an MMO ( they can help to but not as well as a good old fashion around the table role playing game) it gives you chances to be another person, and if you screw up you get to try again and again, as long as you get a decent group.
One thing I teach in my classes, I teach English the Japanese HS kids, is a method called QRF. Question, repeat the information, follow up question concerning new information.  Give a normal question, or a question about something you obviously have in common.
it is easier to keep conversations about other people and add in small tid bits if you agree or had a similar experience.  Just pay attention to what that person likes and dislikes.  
You'll get it! Just take it slow.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm a romantic. :3


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm a romantic. :3



And I'm a hardcore cuddler xD


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm sorry, everyone..
I'm not a real doctor :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 3, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'm sorry, everyone..
> I'm not a real doctor :V



But I let you examine my prostate...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I tried sexting once...I'm a terrible sexter, never again

I also accidentally sent this picture instead http://a1.dspnimg.com/data/l/4617060730663_zgIGdSkR_l.jpg (...could have been worse)


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 3, 2014)

ChaoticX is a screen name I only use here and on FurAffinity. The screen name I use much more often is one vaguely similar.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 3, 2014)

Back in 7th or 8th grade, there was this girl on another bus that I talked to sometimes. We knew each other very well by this point, and one day before she left...

...I asked her what she thought the hottest Pokemon was...

...She said Charizard! XD


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 3, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> And I'm a hardcore cuddler xD


Me too!


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 3, 2014)

I just spent the money i had set aside to upgrade my Destiny from standard to limited edition on a furry commission, i aint even mad...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 3, 2014)

I beat off to my own IRL ass once.


Harbinger said:


> I just spent the money i had set aside to upgrade my Destiny from standard to limited edition on a furry commission, i aint even mad...


All Limited/Ultimate Editions are $100 or close to it nowadays so why even bother?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 3, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yeah I'm kinda nervous about wearing it around xD And I payed extra to get it in time for Rainfurrest. I just hope it turns out excellent  Definitely have to post a mugshot


I was supposed to go but I'm moving soon so all my saved money is going twards that. Oh well, always next year.

Also, what kind of hoodie are you getting?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 3, 2014)

Nyeowzers said:


> Don't worry, these are things that you can learn to get better at.   But thing is, it does take practice! Actually something that really helped me to open up, was playing DnD, table top. Not an MMO ( they can help to but not as well as a good old fashion around the table role playing game) it gives you chances to be another person, and if you screw up you get to try again and again, as long as you get a decent group.
> One thing I teach in my classes, I teach English the Japanese HS kids, is a method called QRF. Question, repeat the information, follow up question concerning new information.  Give a normal question, or a question about something you obviously have in common.
> it is easier to keep conversations about other people and add in small tid bits if you agree or had a similar experience.  Just pay attention to what that person likes and dislikes.
> You'll get it! Just take it slow.



That might actually work. Today I just had a two hour long talk with my sister friend. (friend that's like a big sister) She's the only one I can do that with. All of my other friends, conversations fall short and I start to feel awkward. 

Confession: Sometimes I wear socks with sandals. I just don't understand why everyone hates it the fiery pits of hell in their hearts.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I was supposed to go but I'm moving soon so all my saved money is going twards that. Oh well, always next year.
> 
> Also, what kind of hoodie are you getting?



It's going to be fleece, less likely to shrink apparently. I hope it turns out just like the reference. This was drawn up by the one and only tennashoe xD






Oh yeah, confessions... I confess that I hope the ears turn out good xD


----------



## Skeppio (Sep 3, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Back in 7th or 8th grade, there was this girl on another bus that I talked to sometimes. We knew each other very well by this point, and one day before she left...
> 
> ...I asked her what she thought the hottest Pokemon was...
> 
> ...She said Charizard! XD



Sounds like she's a keeper to me.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 3, 2014)

Nyeowzers said:


> If you ever need to talk, you know you are in good company here. Hopefully you'll find someone you can trust and talk to in your circle of friends.  It has to be hard at first. And it sucks that school are so lacking in Sex-Ed and sexual orientation. At the school I taught at we had a few gays and lesbians, they didn't show it too much in public. There is a transgendered girl at a school close to me.
> personal, I identify more as a bisexual man than a woman, even though I am married and have a kid ( and am pregnant with the second one lol)
> Good luck!





Ninten said:


> Well, I guess we should feel honoured that you've admitted it to us...



Thanks for the support guys! You have no idea how much I appreciate what you guys have said. I've tried hinting at it to my friends but whenever they finally guess it I end up chickening out and denying it. I keep trying to be strong and face my fears that I've been running away for years from.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 3, 2014)

I think RedLeFrench's eyes are kawaii.


----------



## Skeppio (Sep 3, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I wish this thread was made like two weeks ago. But, I'll say it again anyway.
> 
> I'm gay and I'm a girl trapped in a guy's body. And other than this website, nobody else knows. None of my friends or family know. Though most of my friends suspect it already but I'm too scared to admit it to them. Also, I am REALLY clueless to most things related to sex and things like that. I doesn't help that Harrah Public Schools dosn't have ANY kind of sex-ed class.



I'm also a girl trapped in a guy's body. A couple of my family know, some of my friends do, and they've been generally accepting. I guess I'm kinda lucky in that regard.
It can be very scary coming out to those you're close to, but it may be worth a shot if you think they're likely to accept you and if you'd rather get it off your chest. I know from experience hiding things like this can be really painful.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 3, 2014)

Apparently when I was like five or something, I was playing with a bouncy ball thing in my friend's kitchen and it _somehow_ landed in a pot of boiling potatoes. I fuck the got out of there and never said anything to anyone.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 3, 2014)

One time I danced with a girl just because nobody else would. I just hope she didn't know. I didn't realize it at the time, but I think that was the meanest thing I ever did.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> It's going to be fleece, less likely to shrink apparently. I hope it turns out just like the reference. This was drawn up by the one and only tennashoe xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like mine! Cept mine is purple and black. Also fleece.  Got it made from PawStar.
http://imgur.com/aiccMNt


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> One time I danced with a girl just because nobody else would. I just hope she didn't know. I didn't realize it at the time, but I think that was the meanest thing I ever did.



How so? Is it mean because you only did it out of pity rather than actually wanting to dance with her...

I suppose it could be mean...but being there for someone when no one else will is always nice


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> One time I danced with a girl just because nobody else would. I just hope she didn't know. I didn't realize it at the time, but I think that was the meanest thing I ever did.



You know how businesses often donate to charity just for PR purposes? We can still be thankful that they do. Whatever machiavellian mess led to them doing it, it's still a good deed that helps someone out.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like the taste and consistency of precum.

I've never been with another man.

Part of me is incredibly embarrassed posting this, and part of me is saying "so what, what's there to be embarrassed about". Very conflicting.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> One time I danced with a girl just because nobody else would. I just hope she didn't know. I didn't realize it at the time, but I think that was the meanest thing I ever did.


Well think of it this way. Would you rather see her standing in a corner being lonely? Or be a person with a heart and offer a dance? I think you did good.




Llamapotamus said:


> I really like the taste and consistency of precum.
> 
> I've never been with another man.
> 
> Part of me is incredibly embarrassed posting this, and part of me is saying "so what, what's there to be embarrassed about". Very conflicting.


For gods sake man, this is a family forum!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> For gods sake man, this is a family forum!



Hide yo kidz, hide yo wife...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I tried sexting once...I'm a terrible sexter, never again
> 
> I also accidentally sent this picture instead http://a1.dspnimg.com/data/l/4617060730663_zgIGdSkR_l.jpg (...could have been worse)



That pic is pretty hot


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 4, 2014)

Skeppio said:


> Sounds like she's a keeper to me.



I haven't seen her since 7th or 8th grade. I don't know where she went, and I can't remember her name. Therefore, chances of finding her again are slim to nil.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Looks like mine! Cept mine is purple and black. Also fleece.  Got it made from PawStar.
> http://imgur.com/aiccMNt


That looks really good, Maybe I shoulda went with one of those >_> Now I'm all paranoid. I asked the maker for WIP shot of the ears though xD so there's that. Perhaps I will get a PawStar after the hit of the con and the hoodie wears off xD

Side note, where did you get the mask. I was looking for something like that  Nice Fear and Loathing poster you got framed there. DAMN BATS


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> That looks really good, Maybe I shoulda went with one of those >_> Now I'm all paranoid. I asked the maker for WIP shot of the ears though xD so there's that. Perhaps I will get a PawStar after the hit of the con and the hoodie wears off xD
> 
> Side note, where did you get the mask. I was looking for something like that


Yea I got a bunch of stuff from PawStar, hella quality.

I got the mask from a local snowboarding shop in town. Its in my gearbag, I'll PM you later with the brand name, cant think of it right now.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 4, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I really like the taste and consistency of precum.



Dude, what self-respecting human being HASN'T ingested their own fluids!? Hell, when i was 5 or 6 i sampled my own piss! Of every flavor my willy dispenses, that was the worst. Didn't much care for taste...OR consistency.


----------



## shteev (Sep 4, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Dude, what self-respecting human being HASN'T ingested their own fluids!? Hell, when i was 5 or 6 i sampled my own piss! Of every flavor my willy dispenses, that was the worst. Didn't much care for taste...OR consistency.



What a story, mark


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 4, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Dude, what self-respecting human being HASN'T ingested their own fluids!? Hell, when i was 5 or 6 i sampled my own piss! Of every flavor my willy dispenses, that was the worst. Didn't much care for taste...OR consistency.



I confess I've never sampled my own piss nor ever had a desire to. I guess that makes me strange? ;Ã¾


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 4, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess I've never sampled my own piss nor ever had a desire to. I guess that makes me strange? ;Ã¾


Only fluid of mine that I have sampled is, inadvertently, sweat; and, intentionally, blood xD


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 4, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Only fluid of mine that I have sampled is, inadvertently, sweat; and, intentionally, blood xD



I've sampled pretty much everything that's came out of my body. I mean we've all probably inadvertantly swallowed puke, for me it's been sweat, blood, pus, piss, semen, faeces, tears... Yeah pus and faeces are not nice, and not too inclined to the taste of my own semen I will admit. I do not recommend or endorse sampling your own bodily fluids... But curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

The following is an exhaustive list of the contents of my computer's fap-folder. 

Total: 472 [all furry]
spanking: ~75
fursuits: ~75
Underwear: ~50
socks and paws: ~30 [significant percentage are smelly]
Rubber [anything from gloves to full]: ~20
Bondage: ~20
Pajamas, overalls, chaps: ~20
Incontinence [skunk spray, wetting]: ~5
Butt-on-fire: 2


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 4, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Only fluid of mine that I have sampled is, inadvertently, sweat; and, intentionally, blood xD


I have swallowed my saliva :v


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 4, 2014)

Me and the other half have practically trashed the house while his parents are away, we've just tidied up. But it was kind of fun pretending I was in a slacker comedy.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's a confession for ya. At age 14, a friend and I pulled a series of phone "pranks" involving a spoof caller-ID and voice masker, that in reality could likely be classified as felonies rather than pranks. They were just terrible. I won't go into details but those calls were probably the most sadistic thing I ever did and had people in tears. I really, really regret it and have no idea why we thought it was funny at the time. I guess immaturity and the stupid "lolz i'm such a troll" mentality I had played a roll. I guilt-tripped big time once I actually realized what I did a year or two later.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 4, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I have swallowed my saliva :v



I... I don't want to talk about it.




Batty Krueger said:


> Looks like mine! Cept mine is purple and black. Also fleece. Got it made from PawStar.
> http://imgur.com/aiccMNt



I see those badges.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 4, 2014)

-My pants fell down on field day in 5th grade. 
-I once fapped 16 consecutive times. 
-I passed out drunk in the shower once, and woke up totally dry.
-I got my head stuck in my desk in 2nd grade.
-I managed to get expelled from preschool.
-I supposedly locked the principal out of his own computer in 2nd grade while left alone in detention.
-An unhealthy portion of my free time of middle and early high school years was devoted to a sort of LARP/fictional world/possible sibling brainwashing attempt with my younger brother known as 'Tard Wars'.


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The following is an exhaustive list of the contents of my computer's fap-folder.
> 
> Total: 472 [all furry]
> spanking: ~75
> ...



This is an exhaustive list? Where's your vanilla? ;o

Jokes aside, I have illegal content in my fap folder. :[


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2014)

Sure is Sofurry in here. 

I confess I've had suicidal thoughts before.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> Jokes aside, I have illegal content in my fap folder. :[



No prizes for guessing what that is. You should probably delete it? It's not like there won't be plenty of drawings [though these become of dubious legality if deemed 'realistic', which is a concerning subjective classification- it should be 'if deemed to be derived from real illegal content']


edit: also, don't admit illegal stuff or the thread will be closed. D: It was a joke everyone, BRN was joking!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2014)

I confess I think BRN should have been permabanned long ago. 

And I don't say that to be an asshole, but he just feels like he is above the rules and has no fucking respect at all for threads. 

Really I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 4, 2014)

I just did it. And I don't know if I'll keep it.. :v
I just made my own Google Chrome theme out of artwork of my sona.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I just did it. And I don't know if I'll keep it.. :v
> I just made my own Google Chrome theme out of artwork of my sona.



Hooray!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 4, 2014)

There was this one night when I worked in the local pub that 7-10 or so men came in together. Quickly, they revealed themselves to be extremely creepy, and -cough- all somehow related. The hills have eyes around here...

Anyhow, the conversation turned (it was just me behind the bar, and them in there ordering) to where I lived. I lied my ass off because I was 90% sure that if let them know where I lived, I was going to be raped in the night. Like I said, the hills have eyes. I gave them a location that they knew all about, and I knew only the name of.

Them: "So where do you live, my luvver?"
Me: "Urhhh... X Village.
"Them: "Oh really? What number?
"Me: "Dunno... we just moved in a couple of weeks ago..." (I've lived in this house since I was 4 and had been working at the pub for months)

The best thing was that they actually bought it. I never saw them again in my life- thank god.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 4, 2014)

I know two emotional vampires. Every time they contact me they do nothing, but complain about drama. A simple conversation about which kind of muffin is better will turn into a long one sided conversation about their miserable lives. Everyone's life is miserable and it's healthy to rant about it every now and then, but everyday? It drains my battery faster than my mom's old car drains gas.

I later feel guilty about these thought because they tell me I'm their only friend...


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Hooray!


Nah, scratch that.
I'm bored of it already.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 4, 2014)

When I was 16-17 I went trick or treating as a drag queen.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 4, 2014)

My fetish isn't very weird.

I've let my fandom down ='(


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Sep 4, 2014)

I.... I.... I am....



I am naked under my clothes.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Butt-on-fire: 2



Sounds hot...literally

Nothing like the sight of burning ass to get a good fap going



Hikaru Okami said:


> I later feel guilty about these thought because they tell me I'm their only friend...



I mean...I see how you can have a right to be annoyed, but if it's true you're their only friend I'd keep that to yourself,

I guess it's one thing they only talk to you about their issues, but if they actually are friends then they aren't just talking to you just to rant


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I confess I think BRN should have been permabanned long ago.



I'm one ban away, don't worry. Nearly there!

Seriously though, my apologies, my joke was utterly tasteless u_u


----------



## Selachi (Sep 4, 2014)

I...I haven't played video games in 6 years *dodges rotten tomatoes*


----------



## Lobar (Sep 4, 2014)

I confess this thread has turned out pretty much as I'd expected so far.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Sounds hot...literally
> 
> Nothing like the sight of burning ass to get a good fap going



I don't know why. I _think_ it is overspill from the spanking fetish- so that _any_ sore-butt material appeals. Plus it's cartoon, a real butt on fire would be _very_ unpleasant.



Lobar said:


> I confess this thread has turned out pretty much as I'd expected so far.



You saw the lemon-mongling a mile off, didn't you?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You saw the lemon-mongling a mile off, didn't you?



A little disappointed it stopped short of anthropomorphic lemon porn.


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2014)

Lobar said:


> A little disappointed it stopped short of anthropomorphic lemon porn.



It'd be snuff tho


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

No; it could be romantic. 

A bull furry is busy tending to citrus trees in a Sicilian garden. It is revealed this he is a mafia leader, and his goons drag a rabbit into the garden, who was squealing to the police. 
Rabbit must be punished but...wait for it! He is secret crush of bull! [I know right?]


So bull picks lemon off of tree in garden, and shoves up butt to teach lesson. 


See; romantic.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2014)

Lol, wtf


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> No; it could be romantic.
> 
> A bull furry is busy tending to citrus trees in a Sicilian garden. It is revealed this he is a mafia leader, and his goons drag a rabbit into the garden, who was squealing to the police.
> Rabbit must be punished but...wait for it! He is secret crush of bull! [I know right?]
> ...



Sounds like Fifty Shades of Grey's version of romance here.


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2014)

[yt]WGz9QmirLBE[/yt]

ed: on second thoughts this is probably very nsfw


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 4, 2014)

I havent been to homecoming or prom. 

...people make such a big deal of it like years later I'll say that and they'll probably be like 'OMG, that was such an important part of life!!!"...meh


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I havent been to homecoming or prom.
> 
> ...people make such a big deal of it like years later I'll say that and they'll probably be like 'OMG, that was such an important part of life!!!"...meh



Tell me about it. Homecoming was boring as heck. Prom was interesting and expensive. I really only went to see the reason everyone was, "lyk omg its lyk totes awsum!"


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 4, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Sounds like Fifty Shades of Grey's version of romance here.



_Citrus_ shades of Grey :V


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 4, 2014)

^ or fifty shades of grapefruit


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> ^ or fifty shades of grapefruit








Couldn't resist.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 4, 2014)

Well now that we're on this topic...I'll just leave this here so you can know that this exists (I apologize in advance).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM2PwriqOjc
Seriously, the damn noises. Sounds like Donald Duck getting run over by a vacuum cleaner haha.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 4, 2014)

Well this thread took a turn for the expected...

I love fish, like absolutely every kind of fish. I think they are awesomely cool but I can't eat fish, it tastes disgusting to me. I can have it in very very small amounts and have had to before when I was almost ready to keel over in hunger, but other than that... No.


----------



## shteev (Sep 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I havent been to homecoming or prom.
> 
> ...people make such a big deal of it like years later I'll say that and they'll probably be like 'OMG, that was such an important part of life!!!"...meh



Best part for me was dressing up. I didn't care for any other bit of it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't go to my 'prom' either [happened when I was 16 because I'm an anglofag] 

However, since I started university last year I've had to dress up in sub-fusc and go fancy schmancy places on numerous occasions. I had to wear a full suit and bring a friggin gown, mortar board and live carnation to my exams.


----------



## Astus (Sep 4, 2014)

Prom wasn't really anything that special, you just dress up get a date and hangout with a bunch of other dressed up people. And after prom is just a bunch of stupid drunk people. Not missing that much...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 4, 2014)

mcyclone123 said:


> Well now that we're on this topic...I'll just leave this here so you can know that this exists (I apologize in advance).
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM2PwriqOjc
> Seriously, the damn noises. Sounds like Donald Duck getting run over by a vacuum cleaner haha.



The video was weird enough but I think the comments just take the cake 

xD why does this exist, though? You mean the furries didn't come up with it first?


----------



## Selachi (Sep 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> The video was weird enough but I think the comments just take the cake
> 
> xD why does this exist, though? You mean the furries didn't come up with it first?



Jay Mil's story (the one with 72 points) had me in tears. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## RabidLynx (Sep 4, 2014)

This is more of a confession for myself...
It's time for me to accept myself for who I am.

I...
I like Hetalia.

About a year ago if you told me I liked it I would be in total disbelief, but today I found myself watching some episodes... and genuinely liking it. I kinda knew I liked it for a while but I didn't wanna admit it until today when I just sat down and said "dude... I like this."
...Italy is fucking annoying though.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> So bull picks lemon off of tree in garden, and shoves up butt to teach lesson.


I hope it wasn't sliced 


My doc tells me that I had some kind of nervous breakdown in my mid-teens and was convinced that I had just about every fatal disease that I'd heard of. I bet it was fun trying to convince my mom that I had HIV.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm actually terrifed of someone finding out I'm on the fandom


----------



## KyryK (Sep 4, 2014)

I know every post i've made in this thread has been a joke but this time i have to confess something serious.

You see i...i...



Spoiler



i have taken the lead!



God it feels so good to finally get that off my chest.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 4, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm actually terrifed of someone finding out I'm on the fandom



Same


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

English people don't care if you're a furry. Americans sometimes do for some reason, probably because it's been publicised in the media in that nation.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 4, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm actually terrifed of someone finding out I'm on the fandom


This is one of my greatest fears. None of my friends and bandmates are furries (there is one that I have my suspicions about though, but i'm not gonna ask him), and none of them know that I am. They are all really open-minded people who have friends of all quirks and orientations, but I think furries cross the line into the "too damn weird" category, even for people like them. Thing is, I'm ordering my first fursuit at the end of next month and storage is definitely a concern. My plan is to try to keep it wrapped up and hidden in my closet somehow. I hope it works out, as I can't even imagine how embarrassing it would be for them to discover it somewhere in my house .


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> English people don't care if you're a furry. Americans sometimes do for some reason, probably because it's been publicised in the media in that nation.



It's not people IRL I am worried about.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> It's not people IRL I am worried about.



I don't really care for internet people thoughts, I'm worried for the people I have to see everyday


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 4, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't really care for internet people thoughts, I'm worried for the people I have to see everyday



Well for me I have a lot of people I know online and honestly I'd prefer to keep them in the dark. Also this gives me a chance to improve art, social skills etc. without people who follow me on various things kicking up a fuss, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I mean...I see how you can have a right to  be annoyed, but if it's true you're their only friend I'd keep that to  yourself,
> 
> I guess it's one thing they only talk to you about their issues, but if  they actually are friends then they aren't just talking to you just to  rant



If that's true of course I'm gonna keep that to myself. That's just  wrong to tell someone in need to fuck off, but that's all they seem to  want to talk about. I have my problems and there's nothing I can do  about theirs. No matter what I say they just can't seem to snap out of  it.

Which leads to my confession. I doubt I'm their only friend. I doubt that anyone can be completely friendless. There is always someone else there's too many people in the world. Doesn't matter if it's real life or on the internet. I haven't met anyone that was 100% friendless, so if you're that guy prove me wrong. :V


----------



## Feste (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't actually think I'm as terrible a person as I believe I am, and I know in my head that my problems are probably easily solvable. But then I learn more about the ways in which I am a terrible person, and I just keep retreating back a step. A this rate I expect to end up like Ratso in Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> If that's true of course I'm gonna keep that to myself. That's just  wrong to tell someone in need to fuck off, but that's all they seem to  want to talk about. I have my problems and there's nothing I can do  about theirs. No matter what I say they just can't seem to snap out of  it.
> 
> Which leads to my confession. I doubt I'm their only friend. I doubt that anyone can be completely friendless. There is always someone else there's too many people in the world. Doesn't matter if it's real life or on the internet. I haven't met anyone that was 100% friendless, so if you're that guy prove me wrong. :V


I don't have any friends


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Which leads to my confession. I doubt I'm their only friend. I doubt that anyone can be completely friendless. There is always someone else there's too many people in the world. Doesn't matter if it's real life or on the internet. I haven't met anyone that was 100% friendless, so if you're that guy prove me wrong. :V



Basically...I don't have many friends. IRL its nearly 0...the ones I do/did have I don't talk to much, except since I left high school I briefly spoke to them on the internet. The two people I met in college I remember from High school but we weren't close enough that I felt immediate comfortable sustaining a conversation

...so I don't have much of anybody irl. That leaves my internet friends...I have one who's probably my best friend and we're what's called 'moirails' if anyone else is homestuck enough to get it. Otherwise its just you guys and a couple of DA peeps

TL;DR Yeah, pretty much what you said...there's always one


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 5, 2014)

Last night I accidentally put my hand on a wet-paint door frame and didn't tell anyone.

Let's hope no one notices the hand print.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

When I was a kid I had a fetish for ice-lollies and or ice cream being put into the back of my underpants. 

I never tried it.

It emerged when a teacher was reading a story to us in year 2 and it included the phrase 'felt like an ice lolly being stuck down the back of my pants' [this must have been a weird story, I can't recall what it was about]
After that I became infatuated with the idea of someone punishing me by putting frozen deserts down the back of my trousers. 
I stopped thinking about it after a few years had passed.

I bet you're all glad to hear that. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 5, 2014)

I like pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.



This is the worst thing in the entire thread. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 5, 2014)

I know I know...must be an undiscovered fetish of mine.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 5, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.



High five ! Add some honey in the mix and it is just the best thing ever !


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 5, 2014)

Ew honey on pizza, sounds like some wacky ninja turtles pizza. My other half puts a few jelly beans on his sometimes.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Ew honey on pizza, sounds like some wacky ninja turtles pizza.



Funnily enough, when I was little, I once said I loved it because of the TMNT 90's cartoon. When I got to eat the real deal, it exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> When I was a kid I had a fetish for ice-lollies and or ice cream being put into the back of my underpants.
> 
> I never tried it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you wanted buttsex. Y'know, since you wanted long, round objects being shoved into that area.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 5, 2014)

-I wish I was a better traditional artist than a digital one.
-I'm honestly quite scared of people's opinions which is why I am hesitant to put content out on the internet, I still get this even now after hundreds of my pictures are out there.
-I actually hate seeing my name popping up in a conversation or in a post or something because of both the above reason and the fact I hate being in the limelight.
-That said, one of the main reasons I started drawing was to get popular, that soon changed when I realised how much fun I was having and changed it to my future career instead but the slight famelust is still there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> *-I wish I was a better traditional artist than a digital one.*
> -I'm honestly quite scared of people's opinions which is why I am hesitant to put content out on the internet, I still get this even now after hundreds of my pictures are out there.
> -I actually hate seeing my name popping up in a conversation or in a post or something because of both the above reason and the fact I hate being in the limelight.
> -That said, one of the main reasons I started drawing was to get popular, that soon changed when I realised how much fun I was having and changed it to my future career instead but the slight famelust is still there.



I wish it was the reverse. 

I hope nobody thinks I'm naming names, but I'll illustrate. Somebody contacted me because they wanted to do an art trade, and when I said it would need to be digital they told me not to bother. My digital art isn't up to a similar standard as my traditional. :\



Ninten said:


> Sounds like you wanted buttsex. Y'know, since you  wanted long, round objects being shoved into that area.



I've no idea _why _my brain picked up on it, but I was feckin' crazy for it. 

Since people are discussing their drawings, I once submitted a sketchbook to be graded, and then realised it was one I'd used for pervy sketches, and that there was a prominent drawing of a skunk anally masturbating with a trumpet in there somewhere. 

My teacher never brought it up, so I assume he either didn't flick through enough of the sketchbook to find those images, or found them and didn't care.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 5, 2014)

I get anxious on airplanes. I don't hate flying, just the fact I have to spend 2+ hours locked in a cramped metal tube with a hundred other people, many of them ticking time bombs for a tantrum.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I get anxious on airplanes. I don't hate flying, just the fact I have to spend 2+ hours locked in a cramped metal tube with a hundred other people, many of them ticking time bombs for a tantrum.



Funny, that's exactly how I feel when I'm in a car... It really is a horrible feeling and it is the reason I'm incapable to drive.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I wish it was the reverse.
> 
> I hope nobody thinks I'm naming names, but I'll illustrate. Somebody contacted me because they wanted to do an art trade, and when I said it would need to be digital they told me not to bother. My digital art isn't up to a similar standard as my traditional. :\



The reason for me is just that traditional is a far more flexible art and can be done anywhere, digital can not. Also I just don't get a sense of life from my digital drawings at all. The only time I have was a single traditional drawing that I did a long time ago which I don't want to find because fear of expectation. Also I love traditional artists pretty much everywhere since I did spend 5 years doinng art classes with them, it's awkward being the only one in the corner with a laptop and tablet whilst every one else uses sketchbooks.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I get anxious on airplanes. I don't hate flying, just the fact I have to spend 2+ hours locked in a cramped metal tube with a hundred other people, many of them ticking time bombs for a tantrum.



I know dat feel...

Planes are my only fear, handling some venomous animal, yeah sure no worries, but stick me in a plane and i genuinely feel like im going to die right there and then every time, nothing else gets me like that. I just dont trust a giant heap of man made metal miles in the sky, which is ironic seeing as i make parts for aircraft -_-
Sometimes even gets to point when just the site of them made me feel uneazy.


----------



## shteev (Sep 5, 2014)

I _love_ airplanes! The feeling of takeoff is so sublime.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 5, 2014)

I learned about homestuck just last month. Sorry Wolfnight I didn't get the reference. 

I'm very late when it comes to news even though I'm constantly surrounded by media.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 5, 2014)

In elementary school,(wich is 8 years here) I used to steal my classmates stuff a lot... And after I started feeling bad I always put it back silently.

I'm a bloody good thief, but I'm too nice of a person D:


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 5, 2014)

There's a bug on that's been in same spot for a week now. It's not dead cause every time I poke it it moves. I'm seriously thinking that's a spy camera. Worst part is, it's camouflaged!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Cup and paper time.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 5, 2014)

Man I really used to like flying up until 2007. I was on a nighttime flight out of Denver and we hit these storms over Kansas that resulted in the worst turbulence I've ever experienced. It was bad, like I was lifted fully out of my seat multiple times bad. Hated it since then.


----------



## shteev (Sep 5, 2014)

I always get messed up when Ariana Grande sings about adult concepts because of her character in Sam & Cat

she's 21, isn't that nuts?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2014)

One time when I was standing on the countertop scouring the cupboards for edibles, I turned and hit my head on the cabinet door. This caused me to partially swallow the Atomic Fireball I had in my mouth, which got stuck in my upper esophagus. After staggering around the neighborhood for 5 minutes I was able to attract the attention of a neighbor. The Heimlich maneuver failed, only causing red juices to dribble from my mouth. The only thing I could do was wait and try to swallow hot water while the thing dissolved on its own to a passable size. I got out with a bruised pharynx.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 5, 2014)

I once tried to warm up a candy bar in the microwave, but I forgot to take it out of the wrapping... boy that was one hell of a surprise


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 5, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> One time when I was standing on the countertop scouring the cupboards for edibles, I turned and hit my head on the cabinet door. This caused me to partially swallow the Atomic Fireball I had in my mouth, which got stuck in my upper esophagus. After staggering around the neighborhood for 5 minutes I was able to attract the attention of a neighbor. The Heimlich maneuver failed, only causing red juices to dribble from my mouth. The only thing I could do was wait and try to swallow hot water while the thing dissolved on its own to a passable size. I got out with a bruised pharynx.



When i was a kid i nearly choked to death on a lifesaver


----------



## shteev (Sep 5, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> When i was a kid i nearly choked to death on a lifesaver



I feel like that happens way too often for the candies to be named as they are


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 5, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> One time when I was standing on the countertop scouring the cupboards for edibles, I turned and hit my head on the cabinet door. This caused me to partially swallow the Atomic Fireball I had in my mouth, which got stuck in my upper esophagus. After staggering around the neighborhood for 5 minutes I was able to attract the attention of a neighbor. The Heimlich maneuver failed, only causing red juices to dribble from my mouth. The only thing I could do was wait and try to swallow hot water while the thing dissolved on its own to a passable size. I got out with a bruised pharynx.



Ouch



mcjoel said:


> When i was a kid i nearly choked to death on a lifesaver



It clearly wasn't doing it's job if it tried to kill you.

---
At least you both came out of the ordeals alive.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah that happened to me with a lifesaver mint in the middle of sophomore English class. I did the universal "hand on throat" choking signal but my friends thought it was funny and started laughing. Always good to know they got my back .


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 5, 2014)

mcyclone123 said:


> Man I really used to like flying up until 2007. I was on a nighttime flight out of Denver and we hit these storms over Kansas that resulted in the worst turbulence I've ever experienced. It was bad, like I was lifted fully out of my seat multiple times bad. Hated it since then.


On my flight back from England one of the engines blew up. I literally had the piss scared out of me. Didnt help that the lady next to me kept grabbing my arm screaming OH LORDY WE ALLS GUNNA DIE!!!!!SAVE US JESUS!!!!. Then the masks fell from the ceiling and clobbered me in the eye. Havnt been on a plane since.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> On my flight back from England one of the engines blew up. I literally had the piss scared out of me. Didnt help that the lady next to me kept grabbing my arm screaming OH LORDY WE ALLS GUNNA DIE!!!!!SAVE US JESUS!!!!. Then the masks fell from the ceiling and clobbered me in the eye. Havnt been on a plane since.



Wow dude, how did that turn out? You seem to have some terrible luck :s


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 5, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I once tried to warm up a candy bar in the microwave, but I forgot to take it out of the wrapping... boy that was one hell of a surprise



That's how I blew up my last microwave.  Except it was an Arbys sandwich.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> On my flight back from England one of the engines blew up. I literally had the piss scared out of me. Didnt help that the lady next to me kept grabbing my arm screaming OH LORDY WE ALLS GUNNA DIE!!!!!SAVE US JESUS!!!!. Then the masks fell from the ceiling and clobbered me in the eye. Havnt been on a plane since.



You gotta admit, jesus did a good job that time.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 5, 2014)

Haven't told my mom this, but I'm not planning on visiting home until she stops smoking. That or she agrees to smoke outside. She said she was going to quit, so maybe my absence will motivate her more. 
All of my clothes and blankets smell like smoke even after washing them and it make me sick.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Haven't told my mom this, but I'm not planning on visiting home until she stops smoking. That or she agrees to smoke outside. She said she was going to quit, so maybe my absence will motivate her more.



It's probably not going to do much of anything if you don't tell her _why_ you're avoiding her.


----------



## Teckolf (Sep 5, 2014)

I really like fursuit videos... Dancing, commentary, really anything with fursuits. 

And I honestly I kind of want one.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> That's how I blew up my last microwave.  Except it was an Arbys sandwich.



I recently forgot my spoon in a bowl of ravioli when cooking it. It was in there for a minute, I expected it to be ridiculously hot. It was actually cold, strangely enough.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> That's how I blew up my last microwave.  Except it was an Arbys sandwich.



Well... it was Arbys so likely it died trying to protect you from it. Like a comrade throwing themselves on top of a grenade.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I learned about homestuck just last month. Sorry Wolfnight I didn't get the reference.
> 
> I'm very late when it comes to news even though I'm constantly surrounded by media.



...when's the last time I made a homestuck reference xD I mean...I know I've done it here and there on the forums but I can't remember which one you're referring too, although I do remember complaining at least once that nobody gets my references xD

Oh yeah! And one time Funky said he can shrink planets and I called out "WITCH OF SPACE"...and that essentially is a dead-on homestuck reference. 

...yeah, now you know of it's existence. I'd bid you good luck if you choose to accept the mission that is homestuck. It's a wild ride...and honestly you don't return the same. If not I don't mind x3 Not everyone gets into it...


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 6, 2014)

Skeppio said:


> I'm also a girl trapped in a guy's body. A couple of my family know, some of my friends do, and they've been generally accepting. I guess I'm kinda lucky in that regard.
> It can be very scary coming out to those you're close to, but it may be worth a shot if you think they're likely to accept you and if you'd rather get it off your chest. I know from experience hiding things like this can be really painful.



A lot of my friends already suspect it so I don't think they would mind one bit. The problem for me is my parents.Considering the fact that they change the channel anytime anything related to LGBT comes up, I would guess that they wouldn't be happy if they knew about what I'm going through. Or they would probably think I'm crazy or that "I'm too young to understand" or something like that. My absolute worst nightmare is that they would hate me for it, but I pray that won't happen.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 6, 2014)

Lobar said:


> It's probably not going to do much of anything if you don't tell her _why_ you're avoiding her.



XD I'm giving her a chance to do it herself like she promised. I'll ask in a month or so, if no result then I'll tell her.

Confession: I had no knife so I used chopsticks to spread cream cheese on my bagel.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 6, 2014)

This is my 69th post.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 6, 2014)

I still sleep with animals.

I've just grown up from stuffed to actual cats.

Soft, warm, calm, they like laying on me. They like to be under the blankets in the winter and they help warm me up.

Its a win/win.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I still sleep with animals.
> 
> I've just grown up from stuffed to actual cats.
> 
> ...



Same here, but with a mini dachshund. Perfect snuggle buddy.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 6, 2014)

I still sleep with STUFFED animals,

at least one, that is. 

My dog likes to curl up next to me too.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 6, 2014)

I got a cat that I call 'fluffy' even though his name is not fluffy... He is hella cool though


----------



## Feste (Sep 6, 2014)

I kind of want a cat now. Although I'd prefer a dog like cat. Maybe a ragdoll.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a giant Maleficent plush that I worship every day by preening it and sacrificing small rodents in a blaze, for her glory.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 6, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I have a giant Maleficent plush that I worship every day by preening it and sacrificing small rodents in a blaze, for her glory.



Didn't even bat an eye.


When I think of any of you, I imagine you as your avatar.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Didn't even bat an eye.
> 
> 
> When I think of any of you, I imagine you as your avatar.


Haha.
I guess that makes me a bit of a lunatic!
I'm cool with that. :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I still sleep with STUFFED animals,
> 
> at least one, that is.
> 
> My dog likes to curl up next to me too.


Hey I'm a 31 year old dude and I still sleep with plushies. About 8 at any given time, my husky plush being my favorite to snuggle with when my mate is asleep or at work.









Kitsune Cross said:


> Wow dude, how did that turn out? You seem to have some terrible luck :s


I was sitting at a window seat above the wing when it blew, I was watching a movie and then suddenly I saw a bright flash followed by a orange glowy light. I looked to my right out the window and saw the engine had burst into flames resulting in a good several hundred foot drop in altitude. The pilot had to shut the fuel off to that engine and also had to cut power to the other wings corresponding engine.

Thank jeebus it was a 4 engine plane, if it wasn't it would have plummeted into the middle of the ocean. Most likely killing us all. When something like that happens and you see the flight attendants flipping their shit its never a good thing.

Basically an 11 hour flight turned into an 18 hour flight, and I developed a phobia of flying on an airline. Though I'm gunna have to suck it up because my mate and I plan on going to AnthroCon next year and that requires air travel. I'm definitely gunna hit up my doctor for some valium or something so I don't get a panic attack.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I still sleep with STUFFED animals,
> 
> at least one, that is.


I've been doing that since birth with a green rabbit one.
It's something I'll never get rid of. I have a huge sentimental attachment to it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 6, 2014)

I constantly day dream about what Sonics paws look like. 


BOOM!


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Didn't even bat an eye.
> 
> 
> When I think of any of you, I imagine you as your avatar.



Same, so for all I know I'm talking to a bunch of animal people.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 6, 2014)

What animal people?


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 6, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> What animal people?



You get the gist of it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 6, 2014)

Wait theres animal people here?


----------



## Hewge (Sep 6, 2014)

Look at all these animal-people!

They're everywhere ! !


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Look at all these animal-people!
> 
> They're everywhere ! !



Feckin' weirdos.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 6, 2014)

I wish I was an animal people


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 6, 2014)

I see most people as animals anyway, because for some reason faces remind me of an animal similar in appearance. Stupid thing yes, but what can you do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2014)

Of course faces remind us of how other animal faces look; they are derived from the same template.


----------



## Astus (Sep 6, 2014)

people remind me of animals by the way they act. And I have an inclination that people will continue to act like animals until they kill themselves off.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 6, 2014)

I wish I was people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2014)

Astusthefox said:


> people remind me of animals by the way they act. And I have an inclination that people will continue to act like animals until they kill themselves off.



As we are animals, it is rather impossible for us not to act like animals. For however we act is, by definition, animal behaviour.



Nashida said:


> I wish I was people.



Pinocchio wants to be a real boy?


----------



## Astus (Sep 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> As we are animals, it is rather impossible for us not to act like animals. For however we act is, by definition, animal behaviour.



I just get annoyed when people get all defensive and say that they don't act like an animal, then proceed to talk about how they got a "raging boner" after seeing a "hot girl/guy".


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 6, 2014)

Astusthefox said:


> I just get annoyed when people get all defensive and say that they don't act like an animal, then proceed to talk about how they got a "raging boner" after seeing a "hot girl/guy".



I think it's just a societal thing, we are taught that human nature is correct, that we are intelligent enough to outdo the animal side, so when faced with it people will deny it but will still admit to certain aspects, sort of like er... Various books out there, you pick and choose what's good like the survival instinct and sexual nature and throw away the rest and refuse to believe evidence to the contrary, at least that's how I see it.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 6, 2014)

Astusthefox said:


> I just get annoyed when people get all defensive and say that they don't act like an animal, then proceed to talk about how they got a "raging boner" after seeing a "hot girl/guy".



Yea I confess that I hold a firm belief that most of society has degraded to sex driven hairless apes.

Now while a good portion of my time is spent yiffing, at least I care about intelligence, which is something many people in today's generation unfortunately  seem to lack.


----------



## Astus (Sep 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Now while a good portion of my time is spent yiffing, at least I care about *intelligence*, which is something many people in *today's generation *unfortunately  *seem to lack*.



I completely agree. I myself am not that intelligent, but at least I try to understand why things are the way they are instead of just going along with what everyone else thinks or does. Is it just to hard for people to think for themselves?


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Yea I confess that I hold a firm belief that most of society has degraded to sex driven hairless apes.
> 
> Now while a good portion of my time is spent yiffing, at least I care about intelligence, which is something many people in today's generation unfortunately  seem to lack.


To me, appearance has never mattered as much as intelligence. I feel more attracted to people I have a strong emotional connection with.
For me, a partner needs to be somebody I can have conversations with. Sex is less important.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2014)

The view that 'society's morality is degrading' is very tiresome, and has been constantly expressed throughout the entirety of recorded history.   We are, in spite of our imperfections, currently the best educated collection of humans to ever be present on the planet, with the most nuanced and restrained sexual morals, in most of the territory that humans occupy.   For much of human history raping slaves and forced marriages were considered acceptable in a large number of cultures. This is the first time that a large number, perhaps the majority of cultures, are tending towards equal sexual rights and responsibilties.


----------



## Astus (Sep 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The view that 'society's morality is degrading' is very tiresome, and has been constantly expressed throughout the entirety of recorded history.   We are, in spite of our imperfections, currently the best educated collection of humans to ever be present on the planet, with the most nuanced and restrained sexual morals, in most of the territory that humans occupy.   For much of human history raping slaves and forced marriages were considered acceptable in a large number of cultures. This is the first time that a large number, perhaps the majority of cultures, are tending towards equal sexual rights and responsibilties.



How can we really compare the two? Back then it *was* acceptable to have slaves and to force marriages. People's ideas of what is moral and not changes with the times. I do have to say however that what humans have now isn't all that bad in terms of social morality. Also most of the general population of people have been taught not to think outside of their beliefs, as a way to control their actions and make sure they follow the morals and rules of society. In my opinion I think people should themselves learn to respect others and not do terrible things to others without having to be told not to do them. This of course is just my opinion and is in no way practical.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 6, 2014)

Fallowfox avatar scares me more than steev avatar.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Fallowfox avatar scares me more than steev avatar.



I haven't drawn any new avatars, so I don't have an image for it.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 6, 2014)

I confess to having a swag new avatar.


----------



## Feste (Sep 6, 2014)

I wasted my college years cause I was too scared to party or meet girls until the very end, and now that I'm a year in and kind of maturing I'm so far behind everyone else I'm probably fucked in this regard. I guess it's selfish to say, but I really hate being alone and being seen as a lonely person. Don't think Life will let me escape that though.

Sorry if this shit's annoying, I'm just venting I guess.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 6, 2014)

Feste said:


> I wasted my college years cause I was too scared to party or meet girls until the very end, and now that I'm a year in and kind of maturing I'm so far behind everyone else I'm probably fucked in this regard. I guess it's selfish to say, but I really hate being alone and being seen as a lonely person. Don't think Life will let me escape that though.
> 
> Sorry if this shit's annoying, I'm just venting I guess.


I know the feels...

I gotta confess that I generally avoid anyone who's openly racist or sympathizes with such views. Like, it's a pretty low and disgusting way of thinking, as I see it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 6, 2014)

Feste said:


> I wasted my college years cause I was too scared to party or meet girls until the very end, and now that I'm a year in and kind of maturing I'm so far behind everyone else I'm probably fucked in this regard. I guess it's selfish to say, but I really hate being alone and being seen as a lonely person. Don't think Life will let me escape that though.
> 
> Sorry if this shit's annoying, I'm just venting I guess.



Well, I'm on a very similar boat. I've yet to be in any serious relationship (forever single), but I was stupid enough to constantly shoot down girls who liked me, and asked me out, during my school years. Now that I feel lonely, I regret not accepting any of their dates. Waiting for "the right one" is painful.

As for another confession... I have this nasty sweet tooth. Every payday, I go to the nearest candy store and spend nearly $40 in candy, and I EAT IT ALL in that same day. As celebration, you know? lol


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 6, 2014)

I really suck at parties. If thing get too lively, I thought I tended to find excuses to flee, but tonight's example showed me it was a deeper problem. Guess it was the fact everybody was starting to get drunk/act weird and that there were too many people (more than 50 in a cramped bar) plus the fact the neighbourhood was a stab-friendly one, but I couldn't find the way to enjoy myself. Managed to keep hold two hours before mentally breaking down and kind of run away...


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 6, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Well, I'm on a very similar boat. I've yet to be in any serious relationship (forever single), but I was stupid enough to constantly shoot down girls who liked me, and asked me out, during my school years. Now that I feel lonely, I regret not accepting any of their dates. Waiting for "the right one" is painful.
> 
> As for another confession... I have this nasty sweet tooth. Every payday, I go to the nearest candy store and spend nearly $40 in candy, and I EAT IT ALL in that same day. As celebration, you know? lol




Okay man, I appreciate having a sweet tooth but you have to lay off or you will literally die.
Is that worth diabetes for the rest of your life, obesity?

Try replacing straight up candy with stuff like MexÃ­can sweet bread and other pastries (their pastries are amazing but alot healther than doughnuts).

I'm just concerned


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 6, 2014)

I very rarely roleplay without romance being involved. *shrugs*


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 6, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> As for another confession... I have this nasty sweet tooth. Every payday, I go to the nearest candy store and spend nearly $40 in candy, and I EAT IT ALL in that same day. As celebration, you know? lol


I used to be a big candy fan but I found that it was overkill with all those sugars, it gave a whole new meaning to "sickly sweet". These days I drink way too much soda, probably... but I kinda self-regulate how much sugar I take in. Like, I wouldn't ever eat candy and drink soda in the same 24 hours. Sounds way too gross. 

Here's something far worse... I can't remember the last time I ate any Swiss chocolate. Swiss chocolate is always a good idea.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm afraid of french goku in the mugshot thread in forum games


----------



## Fangimations (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmm
1. When I was little, I chased this guy that previously chased me with worms, and spat at him xD
2. I have no clue how to start threads here xD (ik failure)  help please?


----------



## Rekel (Sep 6, 2014)

Fangimations said:


> I have no clue how to start threads here xD (ik failure)  help please?



In whatever forum you want, hit the blue, oval-ish button that says "Post New Thread." It's near the top-left of the site.

--------

I haven't pooped today.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 6, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Okay man, I appreciate having a sweet tooth but you have to lay off or you will literally die.
> Is that worth diabetes for the rest of your life, obesity?
> 
> Try replacing straight up candy with stuff like MexÃ­can sweet bread and other pastries (their pastries are amazing but alot healther than doughnuts).
> ...



It's a good thing I do it once every two weeks? Haha, it wasn't always that way. I was practically a vegan until the restaurant I worked at closed down about half a year ago because of bad business, and my diet tanked to an all-time low. I've always had a sweet tooth, but yeah, it's worse now than it ever was and I admit it's something I have to work on. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Feste (Sep 6, 2014)

Eat fruits! You probably have a decent metabolism if you're vegan, I mean you're probably thin-ish. But I do wish you well man, food is hard. Maybe eat sweet jerky. That shit is delicious. Go Trader Joe's if you can. Gotta watch out for the nitrates.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 6, 2014)

I must confess that I'm using my video games to distract me from my responsibilities. Rather than putting the down payment on a car and getting a job and getting on with my life, I just bury my head into my game screen and pretend nothing's up. A lot of my stuff is wearing out and I hardly leave the house. In truth, I've turned into a big scaredy-cat and I'm not quite sure how to kindle my fire anymore.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 6, 2014)

All this talk of candy...

I confess that I can't stand sweet foods at all. Chocolate gives me horrible headaches as well.

Don't know if I've just been conditioned to hate it or its an allergic thing~ but I just cannot stand anything sweet.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 7, 2014)

My favorite of all foods, when in private, make my mouth orgasm.


----------



## Feste (Sep 7, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> My favorite of all foods, when in private, make my mouth orgasm.



Well, do tell, what is it? 

I've had chocolate bacon, and it was delicious.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 7, 2014)

Feste said:


> Well, do tell, what is it?
> 
> I've had chocolate bacon, and it was delicious.



I shall also try this. Thank you.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 7, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I must confess that I'm using my video games to distract me from my responsibilities. Rather than putting the down payment on a car and getting a job and getting on with my life, I just bury my head into my game screen and pretend nothing's up. A lot of my stuff is wearing out and I hardly leave the house. In truth, I've turned into a big scaredy-cat and I'm not quite sure how to kindle my fire anymore.



That is exactly how I feel. It's like I'm always hiding. Sometimes I think I need a good friend to keep me focused, to get me to get myself together. I don't know. If I ever figure it out I'll let you know.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 7, 2014)

I was quite tempted to put 'Chima' into FA's search bar w/out safe mode. I thankfully resisted.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 7, 2014)

Feste said:


> Well, do tell, what is it?
> 
> I've had chocolate bacon, and it was delicious.



Could be many things, but mostly its a Milky Way Midnight candy bar.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 7, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Could be many things, but mostly its a Milky Way Midnight candy bar.



I hate Milky Way, but that's the only one I will eat. That's a good enough confession right? If not I also hate 3 musketeer candy bars.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 7, 2014)

Another confession

Even tho I lose weight by eating cuz of my metabolism, I sometimes choose to eat two meals instead of 3. Sometimes I have no choice with my work schedule, but I've lost nearly 20 pounds.

I eat the same portions too, but somehow end up hungry.


----------



## ms05 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm still confused about my own sexuality.  Because the kind of shit that gets me off on the internet really has no translation to real life situations, and if they did it would just creep me out...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I was quite tempted to put 'Chima' into FA's search bar w/out safe mode. I thankfully resisted.



29 mature results, only one of which portrays two lego figures doing the sausage fandango.



ms05 said:


> I'm still confused about my own sexuality.  Because  the kind of shit that gets me off on the internet really has no  translation to real life situations, and if they did it would just creep  me out...



I know how you feel. Twice I've gotten into real life sexual situations, and twice I've failed to maintain an erection.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 7, 2014)

I did sit-ups on the Gravitron once.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 7, 2014)

ms05 said:


> I'm still confused about my own sexuality.  Because the kind of shit that gets me off on the internet really has no translation to real life situations, and if they did it would just creep me out...



Damn, sucks. I kinda feel like that too sometimes (and the rest of the time I force myself not to think about it). I fear that I should be more excited by what's going on IRL than I actually am. Last time I made out with/fooled around with my special friend, I felt virtually nothing. I'm trying to convince myself that it was because I was exhausted from work. Sometimes I feel it, sometimes I don't but I can guarantee that about 95% of the time, I don't think I'm as excited as I should be.

I find it impossible to have a "happy finish" with anyone else unless I do at least 90% of the work. One guy spent over 40 minutes doing what I can do in 5 minutes and afterwards, and not one bit of progress was made >.< I don't know if the two things are linked, all I know is that the closer I am (in space) to a guy I'm dating, the harder it is to get there. Some wall goes up in my head no matter how much I know that logically, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 7, 2014)

I am attracted to femboys.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 7, 2014)

The influence of the furry fandom turned me into 2-3% less straight...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 7, 2014)

I confess that the furry fandom hasn't made a single dent on my sexual orientation. Maybe I just need more time?


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 7, 2014)

Its probably put a large handful of dents in mine, but I still feel straight af.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 7, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Another confession





funky3000 said:


> Even tho I lose weight by eating cuz of my metabolism, I sometimes choose to eat two meals instead of 3. Sometimes I have no choice with my work schedule, but I've lost nearly 20 pounds.
> 
> I eat the same portions too, but somehow end up hungry.




Same. Hell sometimes I only squeeze in one. I've lost a ton of weight though.


----------



## Feste (Sep 7, 2014)

My God, you two are so lucky ><. I'm the exact opposite. Think Louis CK, if you've seen that. Pretty much always going to be fat.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 7, 2014)

In the past i've changed people's avatars to gay furry porn without their permission on another forum because they pissed me off.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 7, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> In the past i've changed people's avatars to gay furry porn without their permission on another forum because they pissed me off.


Now, *that* is the correct way to piss someone off!


----------



## KyryK (Sep 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Now, *that* is the correct way to piss someone off!


Actually they thought it was hilarious, one of the guys i did it to even asked me to change another user's avatar to porn of Yoshi just because i could. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 7, 2014)

Gronix said:


> The influence of the furry fandom turned me into 2-3% less straight...



So your gay now? :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2014)

Phone up those southern baptist guys and tell 'em we've found an effective sexual conversion therapy, but that we can only send people the wrong way.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 7, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> In the past i've changed people's avatars to gay furry porn without their permission on another forum because they pissed me off.


I did the same thing with user titles. Some guy was bragging about anti-sexuality and repulsion so we changed his title to "cock like a sock".


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 7, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I confess that the furry fandom hasn't made a single dent on my sexual orientation. Maybe I just need more time?



It actually re-affirmed my orientation and raised my acceptence to everything else.

So, yay for the fandom I guess


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I am attracted to femboys.



Femboys and cuntboys are sexy

...even if I hate vagina but damn

I actually hate finding femboy pronz outside of otaku or furry fandom because porn sites seem to think shemales are femboys. Nope.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 7, 2014)

The furry fandom has helped my line art more than my art classes. Art class only improved my perspective and shading(a teeny tiny bit). 

I have never worn pink. I just got this free pink t-shirt and I'm afraid of wearing it.

Wolf Hikaru is better than human Hikaru. There I said it D: I betrayed myself!!


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 7, 2014)

I've got crippling self-image issues, like I drain most of my energy trying to look less ugly than I could look... and I still look like a freak.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 7, 2014)

I am a person who needs to be told what to do before they can react, like people telling me I have free will to do what I want, I can just barely do it, I need a focus or an anchor in order to deal with things. I don't know how to deal with fear or embarrassment because no one has told me how, I started writing because my english teacher told me I would be a pretty good author if I sharpened my skills. The reason I have clung onto art for so long is because it's the only thing I've 100% done for myself with no other encouragement, I don't know if it's a good thing, I just know I keep at it anyway.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 7, 2014)

I experience great joy when competing against others. Win, lose; I don't care. It's all fun for me and I'm not afraid to break out laughing after a match. This annoys my opponents at times.


----------



## Jayke (Sep 7, 2014)

I might have a slight crush on someone..


----------



## Rekel (Sep 7, 2014)

I highly value being This'd.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 7, 2014)

I act and look like some kind of animal when I'm really _really_ tired/hot (some sort of unnatural stance where I'm hunched) or when a bug flys by and starts to get annoying.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> The furry fandom has helped my line art more than my art classes. Art class only improved my perspective and shading(a teeny tiny bit).
> 
> Wolf Hikaru is better than human Hikaru. There I said it D: I betrayed myself!!



I can't do lineart well. Any sources they've given you? Like a thread I can look at? My linearts always seem awful, I'm thinking of changing my paint program just so I can make linearts look nice. I don't have money for sai and I heard gimp works well for that.

...and as for wolf and human Hikaru

both of them are pretty neat. Wolf Hikaru is cool because wolf but human hikaru is pretty neat and unique


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 7, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I can't do lineart well. Any sources they've given you? Like a thread I can look at? My linearts always seem awful, I'm thinking of changing my paint program just so I can make linearts look nice. I don't have money for sai and I heard gimp works well for that.
> 
> ...and as for wolf and human Hikaru
> 
> both of them are pretty neat. Wolf Hikaru is cool because wolf but human hikaru is pretty neat and unique



Thank you glad you think so! 

As far as sources I just search random line art and study the lines and styles. I study the way it curves, it's thickness, etc. If you follow the "what have you posted on Fa" thread sometimes Ayattar will post WIP. I study the way he draws his lines. Another user I study from is DragonsMaw. Her style is more cartoonish and Ayattar's realistic.  Find a style you like and study hard.
Not sure what program you're using, but having a program that have different pens help a lot. Look through the art discussion thread too.

I confess I have a looooooooong way to go when it comes to art. Duh.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 7, 2014)

I confess I like wolf-Hikaru's design more than human-Hikaru's V: He looks more badass n less inuyasha-y.


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 7, 2014)

I eat things I hate. It is a form of self torture? Maybe, I try to expand my likes and not be biased but usually end up becoming addicted to stuff I dislike. 
Case in point,
I hate _DORITOS,_ Don't understand why so many people like 'em. At a party, I usually eat them anyway to blend in but the texture and flavor is nasty!


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 7, 2014)

Doritos are worthy of orgasms!

Anyway, I confess to this being in my senior year locker. https://twitter.com/funkyd3000/status/464075522700349440


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 7, 2014)

I giggle like a school girl when I am being penetrated.


----------



## Feste (Sep 7, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Doritos are worthy of orgasms!
> 
> Anyway, I confess to this being in my senior year locker. https://twitter.com/funkyd3000/status/464075522700349440



Niiiiiiiiice....I remember in high school, one of my friends stole most of the cafeteria spoons senior year, to the point they put out a bulletin about it. End of the year he opened up his locker and the whole top part was filled to the brim with spoons...


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 8, 2014)

A few of my friends got ahold of a jacket one other guy left behind. Put it in the class freezer, poured water on it. Later they put it in a box, wrapped it in tape for waterproofing, and filled it with water and put it back in the freezer. Then on the last day of school they offered him back his ice cube.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucidus said:


> I hate _DORITOS,_ Don't understand why so many people like 'em. At a party, I usually eat them anyway to blend in but the texture and flavor is nasty!



Funnily enough, I've never seen any French guy eating Doritos for "leasure". When I see a guy with a bag of it, it is in reference to the infamous Doritosgate and usually they bring them at games press parties or directly in a developper's studio, so I'd kinda say that Doritos is a practical and edible joke here.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 8, 2014)

Doritos are only worth eating if you put them in sandwiches. On their own they are disgusting. I pretty much only eat them in tuna sandwiches.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 8, 2014)

You guys have obv never tried out the chili Doritos and salsa combo


----------



## Rekel (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks for this-ing  my this post guize means alot

On a side note, I'm more of a Cheetos guy. Especially any of the hot/jalapeÃ±o kinds.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 8, 2014)

What's also delicious, Doritos and chili. Scoop up that chili and eat it like it's natchoes~ Refried beens, guac, cheese, ect. Anything you'd use a tortilla with works~


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 8, 2014)

Doritos eh? I loved the cheeseburger and taco ones. Theres also these spiral chips called Taki's, I love the chili(chili pepper, not the fart inducing diarrhea stew) lime flavored ones but I hardly eat them becuase they are fuckin loaded with sodium. Hell, chili lime anything is tits.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was a participant in school vandalism.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

I and another user got a 'sexy you lose' thread locked by posting tame images of gay furries in it. [most of the other content was women in their underwear] The thread's creator was so offended at our posts that he self-destructed the thread.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess I want to see the pictures you posted ! !


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont understand why some people freak the fuck out with furry stuff. They react like we murdered and burglarized their family. Its funny but ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I confess I want to see the pictures you posted ! !



When I said tame, I meant it. 











I posted a couple like that.










The other guy posted stuff like this. [He still emphatically denies being either furry or gay, in spite of admitting he once ate cat food, such was his desire to be feline]

The images that other users were posting, which were considered acceptable, would be too NSFW for this website. Lots of cleavage, arse and animÃ© girls of questionable age [the poster who submitted those images admits to being a hebephile (someone attracted to 11-14 year olds)] 

_He_ got off fine, but me and this other guy were accused of being fetishists and animal fuckers.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Commie Bat (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess that I'm using this thread to formulate opinions on new members, while solidifying my views on the older members.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess I am only here because Tumblr is a shithole and I need somewhere else to focus my attentions.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 8, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I might have a slight crush on someone..


Is it someone from the forums or in real life?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 8, 2014)

I must confess...



....I still believe....
_
...still believe..._


----------



## Jayke (Sep 8, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Is it someone from the forums or in real life?


The fourms..


----------



## Distorted (Sep 8, 2014)

I used to think it strange how you could fall for someone over the internet, and then in a forum at that. But I'm also guilty of having a crush or two here so I can't really talk. xp


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 8, 2014)

Distorted said:


> But I'm also guilty of having a crush or two here so I can't really talk. xp


whell now that i think about it, me too. sort of X3


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess that any bike accidents I had were entertaining. I flipped off of my bike and rolled down a hill. While everyone around me was concerned I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## shteev (Sep 8, 2014)

Jayke said:


> The fourms..



it's me


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 8, 2014)

Jayke said:


> The fourms..


Well, if you're hiding it from them, you should tell them.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess that...

Sorry guys, I'm too attractive :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess I have a folder on my computer full of photos of myself after spankings.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I and another user got a 'sexy you lose' thread locked by posting tame images of gay furries in it. [most of the other content was women in their underwear] The thread's creator was so offended at our posts that he self-destructed the thread.



We can't have men doing that. It'll kill our boner for the 11 year old girls Fallow. 

GAWD!


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Related to spankings, I confess I like when my husband takes his belt to my backside. :3 I do like spankings too. 
Would you call it 'belting?' Whipping with a belt? Belt-smackin'. I think there's a term but damn if I can think of it.


----------



## Jayke (Sep 8, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Well, if you're hiding it from them, you should tell them.


Erm.. But I don't want the whole www to know...


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 8, 2014)

Jayke said:


> Erm.. But I don't want the whole www to know...



PM them then


----------



## Jayke (Sep 8, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> PM them then


Don't worry, I will.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Related to spankings, I confess I like when my husband takes his belt to my backside. :3 I do like spankings too.
> Would you call it 'belting?' Whipping with a belt? Belt-smackin'. I think there's a term but damn if I can think of it.



'Belting' is the correct term.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Belting' is the correct term.


Ah, thank you.

That, then, belting. I confess to liking that very much.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Ah, thank you.
> 
> That, then, belting. I confess to liking that very much.



You're fortunate to have a husband who sees to it that you get to enjoy it. 

I have to talk strangers into spanking me.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You're fortunate to have a husband who sees to it that you get to enjoy it.
> 
> I have to talk strangers into spanking me.


Naww. D: Is that by choice or by circumstance? I only ask because I imagine some might enjoy the prospect of a total stranger spanking them. :3

There used to be a bar in the city I lived in when I lived in the US where people could (if they wanted) get strapped to a big wooden X and have people (if they wanted) whip and spank them. Like a little hole in the wall for people with those interests. But it got closed down after some people complained or something like that. It was apparently a very crisp and clean establishment, with a regular bar on the lower level, and then the upstairs was for the kinksters. Perhaps such places exist in your area, and are just well hidden? If you are inclined to such things, that being, since I know some dislike the 'bar scene.' I can empathize there.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I ate anything... uh, coming up on 20 hours, I'd guess.



Pimigrat said:


> Related to spankings, I confess I like when my husband takes his belt to my backside. :3 I do like spankings too.
> Would you call it 'belting?' Whipping with a belt? Belt-smackin'. I think there's a term but damn if I can think of it.


"Belt" can work as a verb.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Naww. D: Is that by choice or by circumstance? I only ask because I imagine some might enjoy the prospect of a total stranger spanking them. :3
> 
> There used to be a bar in the city I lived in when I lived in the US where people could (if they wanted) get strapped to a big wooden X and have people (if they wanted) whip and spank them. Like a little hole in the wall for people with those interests. But it got closed down after some people complained or something like that. It was apparently a very crisp and clean establishment, with a regular bar on the lower level, and then the upstairs was for the kinksters. Perhaps such places exist in your area, and are just well hidden? If you are inclined to such things, that being, since I know some dislike the 'bar scene.' I can empathize there.



Circumstantial. Total strangers often say they're not comfortable with the prospect, or say yes, but then stop prematurely and request you do something else. :c [and who can blame them?]

Such a bar sounds very fun- though I can understand why it would be closed, and I know there's nothing of the sort in the city I live in. 
I'll find someone who's up for it too at _some _point though, I think. It's probable, I guess.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Circumstantial. Total strangers often say they're not comfortable with the prospect, or say yes, but then stop prematurely and request you do something else. :c [and who can blame them?]
> 
> Such a bar sounds very fun- though I can understand why it would be closed, and I know there's nothing of the sort in the city I live in.
> I'll find someone who's up for it too at _some _point though, I think. It's probable, I guess.



Ah, well, in time I'm certain you'll find someone, enjoying spanking isn't so far down the extremes that people with similar tastes are rare, though you can't walk around with a sign over your head (I suppose you could if you fancied that attention, though!). c: You could always poke around in the kinkster community, if you haven't already. Who knows, there might be someone in your city just pining for someone to spank! But here's to hoping you find someone to entertain your interests sooner rather than later. :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 8, 2014)

I've never had to talk anyone into spanking me during coitus (my last official boyfriend LOVED to do that). Anything more intense than that I do have to talk them into though.Anyhow, I have so many dreams, and I seem to consolidate snippets of them into my long-term memory far more than I think is healthy. I remember really mundane dreams from several years ago, that I have completely forgotten the context of. All I know is that this memory CAME FROM A DREAM, and isn't an actual memory. I think perhaps the fact that they ARE mundane encourages this. I feel like what I dream interferes with my real-life memories a lot.The memories of dreams I've had are too significant to me in my waking time.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 8, 2014)

On the whole spanking thing I personally find no appeal on having it done to myself. However, I enjoy being the spanker and leaving marks. Pretty sure that I have slight sadistic tendencies as I enjoy biting and scratching as well (pretty much leaving marks and inflicting minor pain). I'm not a fan of actually hurting people though.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Misomie said:


> On the whole spanking thing I personally find no appeal on having it done to myself. However, I enjoy being the spanker and leaving marks. Pretty sure that I have slight sadistic tendencies as I enjoy biting and scratching as well (pretty much leaving marks and inflicting minor pain). I'm not a fan of actually hurting people though.


I admit to also having a bit of a sadistic streak, though I'm sure my Husbando would argue it was more than 'a bit'. The difference being I do enjoy inflicting some pain on him, huwahaha. It makes him all aggressive and grrgrrrawr-like. c: In terms of spanking or belting, I rather prefer being the recipient of the belt, rather than the wielder, personally. There are a rare few occasions when that is otherwise though.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess that I'm enjoying learning about people's kinks.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 8, 2014)

I have some rather strange kinks that come and go every so often, 3/4s of them will never see the light of day, nor will they ever be told.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 8, 2014)

No one in the GSA talks to me. I'm probably not gay enough. :V


----------



## Rekel (Sep 8, 2014)

I really like saying nigga. It's a funny-ass word.

But I don't use it here because I don't want to offend people or whatever.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 8, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I really like saying nigga. It's a funny-ass word.
> 
> But I don't use it here because I don't want to offend people or whatever.



Thats a hurtful word. :C


----------



## Maugryph (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess that this post was incredibly entertaining.  It's mind blowing how open furries are  0_0


----------



## shteev (Sep 8, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I really like saying nigga. It's a funny-ass word.
> 
> But I don't use it here because I don't want to offend people or whatever.



You shouldn't use it anywhere ever


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 8, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I confess that this post was incredibly entertaining.  It's mind blowing how open furries are  0_0



I'm more on the side of a little weirded out, but then again...

I confess that I feel really, really normal right now. lmao


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 8, 2014)

I am pretty sure I'll not make it through school this year. My head's gonna explode.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 8, 2014)

I hear that word all the time. It's gotten to the point that I use it myself, which I hate. I don't even like the word. It just feels like you're calling someone an idiot.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 8, 2014)

EDIT: Damn it, double post


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 8, 2014)

I came out of the closet today to some of my closest friends today. They understood and didn't mind at all. I was so relieved and happy that they didn't mind that I almost burst into tears right there.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 8, 2014)

Frankly I'm not even admitting to anything that bad. Don't get why people are so hush hush about sex stuff when everyone (just about almost) does it. A pretty natural act really. XD


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess that the only thing I really have left to confess is my more widely used alias. Well that and fetishes, but view my post on that above


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I came out of the closet today to some of my closest friends today. They understood and didn't mind at all. I was so relieved and happy that they didn't mind that I almost burst into tears right there.



Hoozah


----------



## Distorted (Sep 8, 2014)

I confess to still being a virgin at 23. I find it comical actually.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 9, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I confess to still being a virgin at 23. I find it comical actually.


You got plenty of time, you still have 7 years before you hit wizard status.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 9, 2014)

I make random grunts and growls every now and then. I did it around my roommate when I thought he wasn't there, so he probably thinks I'm a little weird.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I tried cutting when I was younger. I used a razor blade and slashed hard to force it to hurt. Looking back, it was really stupid, I knew I only did it because it was the thing to do to lash out when you are stressed and depressed. But I never could make anything deep...self harm is really  painful I don't know how people can do it word. 

I was a dumb kid let's leave it at that


----------



## Rekel (Sep 9, 2014)

I only use the word with close friends who use it, and only because it sounds funny. Never use it as anything remotely close to its original meaning.

But if that's too much, well, I'm sorry. Here -- today on my break, I saw a homeless man sitting on the ground with his head in his arms. I asked him if he was doing alright, and then I asked him if he wanted a taco I bought. He was happy to eat and left a little note on my truck when I left.  

That's not a confession or anything. :V


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 9, 2014)

If forum games post where added rto my post count it would be significantly higher than it is.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 9, 2014)

I cry when my pets die.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 9, 2014)

Pets are family. Regardless of what others say.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 9, 2014)

I cried like a bitch when my iguana died of bone cancer. I had him for 14 years and raised him from a baby.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 9, 2014)

I cried when my last goldfish died. He was the lone survivor of 20+


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Sep 9, 2014)

I sometimes belt out villain songs when I'm alone. The endorphin release I get from it feels fantastic.

Recently, I have begun hate watching people eat. It may just be that I've begun to notice just how sloppy my family and and many of my friends are while eating, but it grosses me out and I've gotten extremely self conscious when I eat to try not to look like them.

After plateauing with my previous diet, I've been starving myself for the past few months to lose the extra weight so I finally get that six pack. Unless I go out to eat with friends or do heavy working out, I only just break 1000 Calories/day. (Don't bother lecturing, I am aware of just how unhealthy this is.) Nobody knows that this has been the reason for my very successful weight loss (I only say I changed my diet and workout routine) and thus their complementing me for doing such a good job which has been unintentionally encouraging keep up this starvation diet.



mcjoel said:


> If forum games post where added rto my post count it would be significantly higher than it is.



Same


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 9, 2014)

I steal pop when I'm working at Little Caesars. Tho so do all the other guys there.

At LC's I will also sometimes make a creepy face at the cameras. I'm guessing the big boss doesn't like some of us because were doing things he can't fire us for. My pants also ride my ass super high when I bend down. And I bend down a lot. I wonder what he thinks of my ass.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2014)

I read that as 'I steal poop' .


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I steal pop when I'm working at Little Caesars. Tho so do all the other guys there.
> 
> At LC's I will also sometimes make a creepy face at the cameras. I'm guessing the big boss doesn't like some of us because were doing things he can't fire us for. My pants also ride my ass super high when I bend down. And I bend down a lot. I wonder what he thinks of my ass.



>.< I used to sneak lots of those little mint-chocolates that are given out with coffee when I worked behind a bar. it started with 1 or 2, and suddenly...

I was allowed to have all the soda I wanted though.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yea the restaurant I work at, we're allowed free pop, free chips, free salsa, and sometimes free meals if they're simple. Like tacos.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> I have some rather strange kinks that come and go every so often, 3/4s of them will never see the light of day, nor will they ever be told.









Perhaps you'll disagree, but I kinda find the kink-distribution of most individuals to be like this. 

The height above the x axis is frequency/intensity, and the closer to the y axis the more vanilla something is. [obviously the graph should be shifted to the left a little, so that the curve does not intercept y at zero, since most people enjoy regular sex with is completely vanilla.]

That tail which tends off to infinity possesses a whole world of confusion.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 9, 2014)

I confess I check on this thread even though I don't contribute at all


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 9, 2014)

i confess i've stolen a LOT of shit from work.
...not purposefully, mind you. The center console in my car is filled with labels, highlighters, pens and markers. Most of which were just left in my pockets after i left for the day. Then there's the posters, promos, cables, accessories, lots of dongles, etc. Nothing of "actual value", most of which would've ended up in the trash. ...'cept for the posters and promos; those go for big bucks on ebay. 'specially the big ones.

...anybody have use for a vinyl 6x16 LotR banner?


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 9, 2014)

I confess to you that, despite being bi, I've never dated or kissed a guy before.
I guess it's harder to explain to the homophobes where I live. Plus there aren't many people who swing that way where I am.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 9, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I confess to you that, despite being bi, I've never dated or kissed a guy before.
> I guess it's harder to explain to the homophobes where I live. Plus there aren't many people who swing that way where I am.


You're only 14, mate. I'd be more surprised if you actually had_ already _kissed a guy.


----------



## Hachiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Plus there aren't many people who swing that way where I am.




I partial believe this, 'cause I'm pretty sure there's a lot of people don't feel the need to show what their sexual orientation is and/or they're not comfortable sharing/accepting.

===
Anyway I shall contribute to this.

I was homophobic hypocrite before when I was younger and that is shameful.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 9, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I confess I check on this thread even thought I don't contribute at all



I'm guilty of that too

Sorry, I'm not ready to reveal my dark secrets to the internet |:


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 9, 2014)

I lost my virginity at 15 but didn't have my first kiss until almost three years later.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 9, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I confess to you that, despite being bi, I've never dated or kissed a guy before.
> I guess it's harder to explain to the homophobes where I live. Plus there aren't many people who swing that way where I am.


You're not alone. I'm bi and I've never dated or kissed a girl before. And I'm 22, so I really have no excuse. 
Don't worry about it. The opportunity will present itself one day. You have all the time in the world.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I lost my virginity at 15 but didn't have my first kiss until almost three years later.



You didn't kiss when you had sex, then?

I had my first kiss when I was 15, but am still a virgin at 20. I've turned down 2 offers of penetrative sex, so it's my own fault, frankly.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't consider penetration a neccessary part of sex.

I had sex for two-three hours yesterday, with no penetration and that's fine with me... 
I view it as more trouble than it's worth.

Different for straight people, I imagine.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 9, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps you'll disagree, but I kinda find the kink-distribution of most individuals to be like this.
> 
> The height above the x axis is frequency/intensity, and the closer to the y axis the more vanilla something is. [obviously the graph should be shifted to the left a little, so that the curve does not intercept y at zero, since most people enjoy regular sex with is completely vanilla.]
> 
> That tail which tends off to infinity possesses a whole world of confusion.



It's more on a fact I am just not all that confident sexually. I mean I had a boyfriend once but we only really got so far before I got scared and we were in a long distance relationship too.

As for your graph, that looks about right. Despite y'know not being shifted to the left, reminds me of being back in college actually, doing my Use of Maths A level


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 9, 2014)

I really should be wearing glasses since I can't see five feet in front of myself using my right eye, but I hate the idea of having any physical problems, so I continuously hide the fact. I've gotten past doctors' sight tests by guessing letters (and guessing correctly). Thank you, pride. 

Ironically, I envy men who wear glasses because it makes them look smarter than they are, and I find them sexy on women.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2014)

I was one seriously ugly child/teen. For this reason I take a somewhat guilty pleasure in seeing people now, that I used to know when I was younger, so they know how much I have changed.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 9, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I really should be wearing glasses since I can't see five feet in front of myself using my right eye, but I hate the idea of having any physical problems, so I continuously hide the fact. I've gotten past doctors' sight tests by guessing letters (and guessing correctly). Thank you, pride.
> 
> Ironically, I envy men who wear glasses because it makes them look smarter than they are, and I find them sexy on women.



I was actually happy when I finally got glasses. I didn't see anything that isn't right in front of me, and it's good feeling that I can finally see good, and read stuff from a distance.
On another note, I don't think it makes anyone look worse, or make others think stuff about you. It's normal


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 9, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Ironically, I envy men who wear glasses because it makes them look smarter than they are, and I find them sexy on women.



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha (I agree about females though, damn)



Gronix said:


> I was actually happy when I finally got glasses. I didn't see anything that isn't right in front of me, and it's good feeling that I can finally see good, and read stuff from a distance.
> On another note, I don't think it makes anyone look worse, or make others think stuff about you. It's normal



I have glasses, honestly sometimes it barely helps. I've gotten so used to them at this point I don't feel they help too much, well until I take them off. But then, I don't remember a point I haven't had glasses.


----------



## Wydo (Sep 9, 2014)

hey,  I don't feel like I fit in anywhere, I fucking hate smoking but I am struggling to stop and I use drugs and alcohol to suppress the bad thoughts I get xD 
 2 deep 4 u


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 9, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha (I agree about females though, damn)
> 
> 
> 
> I have glasses, honestly sometimes it barely helps. I've gotten so used  to them at this point I don't feel they help too much, well until I take  them off. But then, I don't remember a point I haven't had  glasses.


Yeah, I know it's a funny way to think. All the males in my family wear glasses, and my thought process is "I'm too cool to wear them." I've had bad vision since I was a kid, and I was always afraid of being picked on if I wore glasses. Now it's an issue of pride. 

And glasses make women look hot. Simple. lmao


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 9, 2014)

I keep bidding on NSFW YCH's in the spur of the moment, then regretting it, then liking it, then finding out i've been outbid...


----------



## shteev (Sep 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I keep bidding on NSFW YCH's in the spur of the moment, then regretting it, then liking it, then finding out i've been outbid...



Lather, rinse, repeat

I confess that I almost rear-ended someone today. Someone was about to exit off the highway when they must've realized they had the wrong exit and decided to jump right back in the traffic. Commence everyone in the right-hand lane slamming on their brakes, including me.

ABS feels so cool in the pedal


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 9, 2014)

I confess that, on my first day of my language class, I've already encountered someone I have a strong desire to punch in the fucking throat. The temptation is strong. I wonder what kind of stupid noise she'll make if I do it. *huff*
I confess to being a terribly angry little woman.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm straight, but I try to look good for both men and women -- can't help it. And I don't even want a relationship.


----------



## shteev (Sep 9, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I'm straight, but I try to look good for both men and women -- can't help it. And I don't even want a relationship.



Aha, desiring to look good for people isn't related to sexuality.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 9, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I don't consider penetration a neccessary part of sex.
> 
> I had sex for two-three hours yesterday, with no penetration and that's fine with me...
> I view it as more trouble than it's worth.
> ...



Exactly. It's annoying how so many people assume that the only real sex is penis sticking in a vagina. I prefer the classification that anything likely to give you STDs is considered sex (not including those freak cases when STDs just pop up because of sharing a cup or something).


----------



## Rekel (Sep 9, 2014)

shteev said:


> Aha, desiring to look good for people isn't related to sexuality.



I think I worded it a little too subtly. It's not so much I want to look presentable or even my best. I essentially try to look hot and I want both men and women to... how do I put this -- seek a relationship with me? That's about as clean as I can put it. xD

And that IS a confession for me, because I feel like a total douche for doing it, but I can't help it.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 9, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I think I worded it a little too subtly. It's not so much I want to look presentable or even my best. I essentially try to look hot and I want both men and women to... how do I put this -- seek a relationship with me? That's about as clean as I can put it. xD
> 
> And that IS a confession for me, because I feel like a total douche for doing it, but I can't help it.



Eh, don't feel too bad. Everyone at some point does this, it's a natural urge really. I mean I could go on and on about stuff you probably wont care about but at this point its a widespread psychological thing, or at least I think it is, otherwise you, I and about 6 other people I know are in the minority.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't have a sweet tooth anymore. It means nothing here, but if I said that to my IRL friends they'd slap me. XD

The first time I used facebook was in college. That what it was originally meant for anyway.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 10, 2014)

I have never EVER used facebook actively. I have an account with a fake name, and only used it to register to stuff


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 10, 2014)

_I see dead people._


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 10, 2014)

I have never had a Facebook,  not even a MySpace.  Well I did reg on MySpace a million years ago but I never did anything with it. I just fucking hate social media.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 10, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I have never had a Facebook,  not even a MySpace.  Well I did reg on MySpace a million years ago but I never did anything with it. I just fucking hate social media.



You and me both. I despise social media and don't like just having my life and all my info just....out there.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 10, 2014)

So apparently if you switch my first and last name, I get mistaken for a chick. I would complain, but I love getting letters from those mistaken people. Today they sent me a notice that I was eligible for a beauty pageant on monday. I'm tempted to show up just to see their confusion.

Although, I will take that "Young woman for America" scholarship I got considered for...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So apparently if you switch my first and last name, I get mistaken for a chick. I would complain, but I love getting letters from those mistaken people. Today they sent me a notice that I was eligible for a beauty pageant on monday. I'm tempted to show up just to see their confusion.
> 
> Although, I will take that "Young woman for America" scholarship I got considered for...



So are you saying I should have shipped you as the woman and Ninten as the man in the comics thread? V:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 10, 2014)

Never had a Facebook either. My real name isn't online anywhere anymore and i'd like to keep it that way. i don't like the real me being associated with online me. The only connection anyone could have drawn between me and my activity online was an email address on LastFM that had me listed in the credits for an album cover i did yeeeeeears ago. Because it was the only result online, anyone could quickly figure out my screen name.

i got fucked out of at least 10 interviews because of that post. Thanks, internet!


----------



## Rekel (Sep 10, 2014)

Ohhh, man, do I have a Facebook account. I might be on it every day, maybe not. 

15+ likez on all mah statuses an pics bros


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Exactly. It's annoying how so many people assume that the only real sex is penis sticking in a vagina. I prefer the classification that anything likely to give you STDs is considered sex (not including those freak cases when STDs just pop up because of sharing a cup or something).



How about the standard, 'could result in reproduction', or is analogous to actions which could result in reproduction? That's penetrative or intercrural sex. 

You can catch an std from a footjob, but this isn't sexual intercourse. It's masturbation.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 10, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So are you saying I should have shipped you as the woman and Ninten as the man in the comics thread? V:


Hey, I made a cute woman!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't most gay people get kind of annoyed when people say who the 'woman' is in the relationship? They're both guys. They're gay.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 10, 2014)

I got my flatmate into creepypastas.

Also when I eat a donut, I bite enough into it that I can get the jam out with my tongue, and I imagine I'm performing cunnilingus, and I like to wonder whether I'd be any good. My thoughts so far are, no.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 10, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Don't most gay people get kind of annoyed when people say who the 'woman' is in the relationship? They're both guys. They're gay.


I won't particularly care if anyone asked that if I was with a guy.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 10, 2014)

I fall off of my bike at least 2 time per day. Yep I still don't know how to ride a bike properly. 

Edit: I'm not a fan of adventure time.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 10, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Also when I eat a donut, I bite enough into it that I can get the jam out with my tongue, and I imagine I'm performing cunnilingus, and I like to wonder whether I'd be any good. My thoughts so far are, no.



There may or may not be slightly different anatomy there.

I confess that what I want most from life is a meaningful relationship. I think this is mainly my autism talking since I can't really put myself in other people's shoes. With media being so saturated with relationships being a wonderful thing, I want to experience that. I had a boyfriend at one point but it was log distance and was mainly an experiment. It didn't get too far and we both knew it had to end sooner or later.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 10, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I'm not a fan of adventure time.


*gasp* You monster! How could you?!
JK, everyone's entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 10, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I got my flatmate into creepypastas.
> 
> Also when I eat a donut, I bite enough into it that I can get the jam out with my tongue, and I imagine I'm performing cunnilingus, and I like to wonder whether I'd be any good. My thoughts so far are, no.



Step 1 is to go down on someone when they're _not_ bleeding like a jelly donut.

Unless, uh, that's your thing and all, in which case go hog wild.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 11, 2014)

The sound of my own phone vibrating annoys me more than it should.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 11, 2014)

I often enjoy parodies way more than the original. 

For example:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWozMCLTBIo 

and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aalg2Y0usVg


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 11, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Step 1 is to go down on someone when they're _not_ bleeding like a jelly donut.
> 
> Unless, uh, that's your thing and all, in which case go hog wild.


I just laughed and puked at the same time.
Mmmmmmmmm, foamy chunks of lady organ linings...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 11, 2014)

For someone who probably sort of kind of has low self-esteem, I'm pretty self obsessed. Like I'm pretty sure I think I'm like the coolest, awesomest person...when I'm not comparing to others at least.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 11, 2014)

i confess that i've taken in so much more of the older fandom of MLP that i find it hard to differentiate between the "for kids" official product and the "totally NOT for kids" fan product. This includes a lot of out-of-character head canon. By which i mean it's a shock to me for a brief second when i see MLP dolls in the toy section at the store before i realize, "Oh yeah. it's a cartoon for little girls. Almost forgot!"

if ever i catch an episode of the ACTUAL SHOW, i forget that Celestia is NOT a sex crazed demigod and Luna's not a videogame obsessed fangirl. it's actually quite upsetting to hear a woman's voice come from those two instead of Matt and Pat's voices of Two Best Friends Play.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 11, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> For someone who probably sort of kind of has low self-esteem, I'm pretty self obsessed. Like I'm pretty sure I think I'm like the coolest, awesomest person...when I'm not comparing to others at least.


Nothing wrong with that! 
If you can appreciate yourself thats the kind of "self boost" a lot of people lack in this world today. You have yet to show me or anyone else here that you aren't cool and awesome. Really, you're pretty kickass and I like reading your posts, whatever the subject may be.


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 11, 2014)

i have a mini crush on misomie ;P 
mostly because of her personality on the forums since i dont know all that much about her
and thats my contribution to this thread X3


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 11, 2014)

I spend more time on FAF than I spend time doing homework. That has to change soon.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Nothing wrong with that!
> If you can appreciate yourself thats the kind of "self boost" a lot of people lack in this world today. You have yet to show me or anyone else here that you aren't cool and awesome. Really, you're pretty kickass and I like reading your posts, whatever the subject may be.



Yep, I used to hate myself but things have been better since I learned to feel better about things and not worry too much. 

x3 Good to know I'm an amusing presence on here, seriously, nice to hear you say that :3



Pantheros said:


> i have a mini crush on misomie ;P
> mostly because of her personality on the forums since i dont know all that much about her
> and thats my contribution to this thread X3



Yay for mini crushes!

On the subject of misomie she is pretty awesome, too.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 11, 2014)

My ambitions are frowned upon by society. My dream home is a cottage near a lake where no one can bother me and I'm free to do nothing and anything I want (which will probably consist of nothing). I'd also be very happy being homeless because I'd have the entire world to take for my own, as dangerous as it is. 

I wouldn't be happy making a ton of money or having fame, some big house, and lots of material possessions. I like the simple things, like hanging out at the beach or passing the time by watching cars roll by a busy street. I guess it comes with my lazy personality.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 11, 2014)

The hardest thing I find to draw is detailed trees and wings.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Sep 11, 2014)

I know that TaniDaReal is illuminati  http://youtu.be/GYOTS2ypgvE


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 11, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> The hardest thing I find to draw is detailed trees and wings.



Wings are fun to draw  I mean, I'm no expert but since I started to what I draw now I've gotten much better. 

I can draw trees too, but my amount of detail and variety in drawing them is lacking



SkyboundTerror said:


> My ambitions are frowned upon by society. My dream home is a cottage near a lake where no one can bother me and I'm free to do nothing and anything I want (which will probably consist of nothing). I'd also be very happy being homeless because I'd have the entire world to take for my own, as dangerous as it is.
> 
> I wouldn't be happy making a ton of money or having fame, some big house, and lots of material possessions. I like the simple things, like hanging out at the beach or passing the time by watching cars roll by a busy street. I guess it comes with my lazy personality.



...sounds like a typical dragon x3 I imagine dragons are pretty lazy


----------



## Misomie (Sep 11, 2014)

Yay I'm liked. X3

I confess to getting silly forum crushes too. Luckily they're easily ignored but goodness they are weird. XD


----------



## Tarrien (Sep 11, 2014)

When I'm upset, I tend to listen to sad music, which does nothing but make me feel worse.... Maybe I'm masochistic...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Three other confirmed people that develop forum crushes. I'm not alone x3


----------



## Distorted (Sep 11, 2014)

I confess that I turn into a different person when the sun goes down.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 11, 2014)

I admit that I still like a person (on another forum), even though I tell everyone I do not have a crush on her anymore. Internet crushes can be painful. lol



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...sounds like a typical dragon x3 I imagine dragons are pretty lazy



It miiiiight just be me.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 11, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Three other confirmed people that develop forum crushes. I'm not alone x3


 
*Sigh*....make that four. Didn't expect it to happen, but lo and behold.....


----------



## Saga (Sep 11, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> i have a mini crush on misomie ;P
> mostly because of her personality on the forums since i dont know all that much about her
> and thats my contribution to this thread X3


Back in the day I had a sort of mini crush on this person's avatar, like specifcally just the avatar. I dunno it struck a chord.
I can't remember the name right now but they changed it since... I miss it


mcyclone123 said:


> *Sigh*....make that four. Didn't expect it to happen, but lo and behold.....


Five


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm an LGBTQ activist who gets disturbingly annoyed by other activists. 
Like, I'm all for trans/genderfluid/queer/etc. rights, but please don't tell me I can't use the word "feminine" to describe myself anymore because it enforces the gender binary.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 12, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I'm an LGBTQ activist who gets disturbingly annoyed by other activists.


I was effectively an asexual activist for the longest while and I couldn't even stand being around those people.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 12, 2014)

I can listen to a single song for hours and not get tired of it. 

Sometimes I don't speak for long periods of time just because I don't feel like talking. I only said one sentence in a weekend. That excludes laughing. That's a sound not words.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 12, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I was effectively an asexual activist for the longest while and I couldn't even stand being around those people.


I have friends who are all over the gender and sexuality spectrums, and I love all of them, but a lot of the activist ones can be such militant bitches. And I use "bitches" as a gender neutral term, btw.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 12, 2014)

I stole an adoptable design







though honestly...it was a free adopt. The person would have given it to me anyway if they came online at all. I'm thinking of changing species and details, so it isn't 'stolen', assuming you can steal something that's free *insert spongebob balloon reference here*



Saga said:


> Five



including me, six x3

...anyone else want to join the ranks of 'I've developed a mini crush on a forum member(s)


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 12, 2014)

Garth and his avatar.

Its hard to ignore my macro kink when it pops up everywhere I go! \_(Â°^Â°)_/


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 12, 2014)

There's no escaping me V:


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank the lord I had a good yiff not long ago.

Or I'd be itching.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 12, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Sometimes I don't speak for long periods of time just because I don't feel like talking. I only said one sentence in a weekend. That excludes laughing. That's a sound not words.


  High five ! When I don't feel like it, I can be a total mute, though everything then gets repercussions on Twitter and such (I'm a huuuge Twitter nerd)


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 12, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I confess that I turn into a different person when the sun goes down.


Often, at about 9 or 10 PM, I suddenly perk up and become unusually active.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 12, 2014)

As the sun falls below the horizon and the dark of the night begins to settle in across the sky...

I don't change at all.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 12, 2014)

When the sun rises I turn into a monster. I hate mornings. :C


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 12, 2014)

Im up all night..._to get lucky..._


----------



## tisr (Sep 12, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I stole an adoptable design
> 
> including me, six x3
> 
> ...anyone else want to join the ranks of 'I've developed a mini crush on a forum member(s)



seven

oh damn counting is fun


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 12, 2014)

tisr said:


> seven
> 
> oh damn counting is fun



You're 8, I already was 7. Tho I didn't count.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 12, 2014)

Nine I guess? x3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 12, 2014)

i confess that i find "crushing" on a forum user based only on their words, wit and avatar very weird.
That being said, i've been guilty of it when i was in junior high school. i think it was mostly the avatar though...


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 12, 2014)

I crushed a forum member once does that count


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 12, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i confess that i find "crushing" on a forum user based only on their words, wit and avatar very weird.
> That being said, i've been guilty of it when i was in junior high school. i think it was mostly the avatar though...


The interesting thing about forums is the fact that you can't judge based on appearance. Unless their avatar is a photograph of themselves, you're forced to make interpretations based on what they type.


----------



## tisr (Sep 12, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The interesting thing about forums is the fact that you can't judge based on appearance. Unless their avatar is a photograph of themselves, you're forced to make interpretations based on what they type.



I guess its a liking of the personality they create, and perhaps a representation of the person for choosing such a personality.

It is still super weird though.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 12, 2014)

Everyone has an online crush there happeh? V:<

Music affects my emotions very heavily. That's why I refuse to listen to certain music in certain situations. I found this out by listening to metal on the bus and I almost attempted a growl.


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 12, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Music affects my emotions very heavily. That's why I refuse to listen to certain music in certain situations. I found this out by listening to metal on the bus and I almost attempted a growl.



tell me how you feel after this ;P
i'm actualy curious what you would feel after it if you're heavily effected


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 12, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I admit that I still like a person (on another forum), even though I tell everyone I do not have a crush on her anymore. Internet crushes can be painful. lol



my current relationship started out as a forum crush...which turned out to be mutual 



Hikaru Okami said:


> Music affects my emotions very heavily.  That's why I refuse to listen to certain music in certain situations. I  found this out by listening to metal on the bus and I almost attempted a  growl.



I have a list of about 2 dozen songs that will immediately make me cry like a little bitch. Most of them are metal songs.


----------



## Tarrien (Sep 12, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Everyone has an online crush there happeh? V:<
> 
> Music affects my emotions very heavily. That's why I refuse to listen to certain music in certain situations. I found this out by listening to metal on the bus and I almost attempted a growl.



I'm the opposite. My mood changes my musical tastes dramatically... Some stuff I just can't stand on a bad day, while other times I'm to happy to listen to something down.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 12, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> tell me how you feel after this ;P
> i'm actualy curious what you would feel after it if you're heavily effected



Makes me feel ambitious. I want to draw MOAR!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 12, 2014)

Me, i associate music with emotions and memories VERY strongly. Whenever i discover a new band or hear a new song i like, i have to be careful about what's going on around me. if i'm in a bad mood or a shitty situation -or likewise a great mood or positive situation- just before or after i hear a new song, i associate that memory with that song FOREVER; good or bad.

...which might explain why i like Aqua. i think a discovered masturbation while listening to "Lollipop"' or something.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 12, 2014)

For the forum-crush thing, I've always tended to crush on people's personalities before their looks. Actually, I often don't start liking a guy's looks until after a crush has developed (like before was meh, after crushing I'm all, he's cute). So yeah, I've never found the idea weird. Plus the interwebz crushes are fairly minor, for me at least, and easily ignored. Which is good because I'm in no way looking for that kind of relationship. XD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I've always tended to crush on people's personalities before their looks. Actually, I often don't start liking a guy's looks until after a crush has developed (like before was meh, after crushing I'm all, he's cute).



That's how I ended up with a crush on my ex. I mean...probably the first thing you notice about him is him is his teeth are kind of messed up, but for me it wasn't a big deal because he was actually kind of attractive. My parents are jerks though, they sort of made fun of him for that and made the poor guy tear up *smh*


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 12, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> That's how I ended up with a crush on my ex. I mean...probably the first thing you notice about him is him is his teeth are kind of messed up, but for me it wasn't a big deal because he was actually kind of attractive. My parents are jerks though, they sort of made fun of him for that and made the poor guy tear up *smh*



That's so mean. D:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm batman!!!!!!!


----------



## Saga (Sep 12, 2014)

I tried those e-whatevers today in the form of e-cigar. It was pretty good I guess but it didn't last long.
Longer than an actual cigar, though.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 12, 2014)

I've never played monopoly exactly how the instructions say to play it.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 12, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I've never played monopoly exactly how the instructions say to play it.



I remeber cheating once. I just bought every property I passed rather than landed on. I made sure to do this when no one was watching though.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 13, 2014)

My mood changes what I listen to. A subwoofer REALLY changes what I listen to.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

Rekel said:


> My mood changes what I listen to. A subwoofer REALLY changes what I listen to.



Crank that woofer and try "That Boom" or "Ctrl Alt Destruction".


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeez, nothing really changes my mood ever, I'm such a boring lax person...


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2014)

I've banned myself from daydreaming about real people because it can effect how I see them in real life. Daydreams can also completely change my mood. Only fake people are allowed in this realm now. XP


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 13, 2014)

I am a bit too buzzed.... And I work tomorrow >_<


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 13, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I'm batman!!!!!!!


If you're batman then I'm haggis man!


----------



## Rekel (Sep 13, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Crank that woofer and try "That Boom" or "Ctrl Alt Destruction".



Those are thumpy, but I prefer it super low, or what I like to call "big booty bass." Kinda like this http://youtu.be/sqP06qIqi4k?t=18s

That's not a song I listen to, btw. I think it's a shitty song, but it's a good example of depth.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 13, 2014)

I have not seen the following titles: Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, Star Wars, Ghost Busters, Star Trek, Avatar, Planet of the Apes, etc.

Just to name a few out of hundreds of popular titles.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm really into chiptune music. I was hooked ever since I stumbled unto a Sabrepulse song a few years ago.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 13, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm really into chiptune music. I was hooked ever since I stumbled unto a Sabrepulse song a few years ago.



Hell yeah! First song I fell in love with was Venom. Pocketmaster is good too.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 13, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I have not seen the following titles: Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, Star Wars, Ghost Busters, Star Trek, Avatar, Planet of the Apes, etc.
> 
> Just to name a few out of hundreds of popular titles.



You're not missing much.

I confess that I haven't owned cable or watched television for like 4-5 years now. Between that and that I use adblocker while online I'm completely out of the loop in terms of pop culture/current movies.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2014)

My socks smell so bad right now that I thought the dog pooped in the house. These were fresh socks I just put on today. Must have been due to stress from the doctor's. XP


----------



## tisr (Sep 13, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Those are thumpy, but I prefer it super low, or what I like to call "big booty bass." Kinda like this http://youtu.be/sqP06qIqi4k?t=18s
> 
> That's not a song I listen to, btw. I think it's a shitty song, but it's a good example of depth.



 Its called a sub bass. You need pretty good headphones or subwoofers to hear sub-basses, but they are pretty great.



Distorted said:


> I'm really into chiptune music. I was hooked ever since I stumbled unto a Sabrepulse song a few years ago.



Just listened to Sabrepulse, and I'm really liking the bitcrush and DnB. The entire First Crush EP is really nice.

Favourite chiptune producer has got to be Unicorn Kid. Favourite chipstep producer is Mizuki's Last Chance, now known as Mizuki.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 13, 2014)

I confess that I've never seen Frozen. *le gasp*
Reasons: I don't like Disney very much, the adverts made it look shit, and I'll snap if I have to listen to Let It Go a few more times.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 13, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I confess that I've never seen Frozen. *le gasp*
> Reasons: I don't like Disney very much, the adverts made it look shit, and I'll snap if I have to listen to Let It Go a few more times.



I watched it, it isn't something you absolutely need to watch, don't worry.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I have not seen the following titles: Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, Star Wars, Ghost Busters, Star Trek, Avatar, Planet of the Apes, etc.
> 
> Just to name a few out of hundreds of popular titles.



I confess that I have watched most of these...



ChaoticX said:


> I watched it, it isn't something you absolutely need to watch, don't worry.



...Frozen was an okay movie, but I was a little annoyed that Anna's actually started the movie wanting a prince/boyfriend or whatever, seriously? They were trying too hard to make it obvious that 'you don't marry in the first five seconds of seeing each other'. 

But it was good. Except, the hype was waaay overdone. I've been hearing Let it go all through January, Febuary, March, April, May, June, July...and it just started to die down recently. But with December coming back again it's going to start up...ALL OVER AGAIN *THROWS TV OUT WINDOW*


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

I confess that I actually like the comic "Dreaming of Utopia"

Thought it was funny when one of the Skullz admitted he would fuck a furry.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 13, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I confess that I have watched most of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably. The song never bothered me anyway...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> My socks smell so bad right now that I thought the dog pooped in the house. These were fresh socks I just put on today. Must have been due to stress from the doctor's. XP



If your boyfriend is into socks he is in for a treat. :V

Why were you at the doc's?


----------



## Hachiro (Sep 13, 2014)

I have another confession too.

*(â€¢_â€¢) 
 ( â€¢_â€¢)>âŒâ– -â–  
 (âŒâ– _â– )*

An _UNHOLY CONFESSION_

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 13, 2014)

i confess i'm addicted to washing my hands.
i do it atleast 10 times a day XP


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> i confess i'm addicted to washing my hands.
> i do it atleast 10 times a day XP



Same. It's difficult to manage.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 13, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm really into chiptune music. I was hooked ever since I stumbled unto a Sabrepulse song a few years ago.



DemoScene tunes and the entire library of Chiptune.org soundtrack'd my year 2000 through 2010. Whenever i wanna take a trip down memory lane i put on some Loonie or Radix and tune out into an 8-bit trance.

*sigh* That's it. i'm putting on Depreciation Guild. i need a pick-me-up.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 13, 2014)

I get distracted by my own reflection too easily.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I have not seen the following titles: Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, Star Wars, Ghost Busters, Star Trek, Avatar, Planet of the Apes, etc.



My confession: I've seen Avatar ( the band, live...twice xD) but I've never seen the movie Avatar...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 13, 2014)

There are some characters I can and can't draw. I'm currently practicing on some selected people. Mwahaha!!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 13, 2014)

Years ago, I made a Sonic OC. 

It's resurfacing now...


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

When I was young I had a wet poop at school.

So instead of dropping  the TP in the toilet, I smeared it on the walls.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

...What has been read, cannot be unread.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm gonna say it.

Now we _know_ how/why public stalls get like they do.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

The best part is it was left that way for a little over a year.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations. That stall is forever yours and you are the poop king. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Post that story as porn on FA and see how many favs you get.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm tempted.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 13, 2014)

I confess to having one or two people crushing on me online.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I confess to having one or two people crushing on me online.



I have three that I know of...but you never know with internet peoples D:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 13, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I confess to having one or two people crushing on me online.



:|


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 13, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I have three that I know of...but you never know with internet peoples D:


The Internet always keeps us guessing...


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If your boyfriend is into socks he is in for a treat. :VWhy were you at the doc's?


I was getting my new depo shot. Being around hospitals is super stressful. Especially when you're just waiting in that room all by yourself with just the buzz of the equipment. Just is a creepy place.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I met my best friend online and he lives a half hour away from me, surprisingly. 

I really want to meet him and I have lots of evidence  to assume he's not a creepy pedo or anything but I kinda want to be on the safe side just in case


----------



## Distorted (Sep 13, 2014)

Well...

A few years ago I visited my friend and his family up north. On the last night I stayed with them, I kinda slept with my friend's brother and we made out a bit. In my defense I was talked into it though. But anyway my friend still doesn't know what happened...and he never will.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 14, 2014)

Speaking of loving, friendship and stuff, I tend to fall in love with people that live either at the other side of the country, or in another country altogether... Why can't I find people that are more... Local is beyond me.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 14, 2014)

My first kiss was first grade.

On the lips dare.


----------



## Grapejuice (Sep 14, 2014)

I stuffed my deaf cat in a sweater and she got stuck in a sleeve trying to escape..


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a very good friend who lives on the other end of the country. She's lovely when I talk to her online, and I'm 99.9% certain she is who she says she is. I confess she's currently my best friend and I haven't even met her.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I have a very good friend who lives on the other end of the country. She's lovely when I talk to her online, and I'm 99.9% certain she is who she says she is. I confess she's currently my best friend and I haven't even met her.



Same. We like to call each other 'moirails' which is a really close, platonic relationship.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 14, 2014)

I talk to Feste every day, I don't talk to my IRL best friend that much, so I think it's safe to say he's one of my best friends now ^.^


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> My first kiss was first grade.
> 
> On the lips dare.



Do prepubescent kisses count? Otherwise everyone's 'first kiss' was probably from their parents, or their best friend when they were 4.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 14, 2014)

I confess that I can be very boring. I will be in a group of people and not say much and I'll still have a blast as if we had a sleep over and fought with pillows while talking about girls. :V


----------



## Distorted (Sep 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I confess that I can be very boring. I will be in a group of people and not say much and I'll still have a blast as if we had a sleep over and fought with pillows while talking about girls. :V



I'm similar to that myself. Though in some groups people get a little mad when you don't speak regularly. One guy snapped on me once because I wouldn't say anything. He asked me why I was even there and I admit I was a bit hurt. Some people think you're silently judging them when you stay quiet or that you don't like them. Apparently it's quite unnerving for folks.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 14, 2014)

I've had pseudo-sexual to full on sexual dreams involving half of my irl friends. Even the ones I've never crushed on or am consciously attracted to. 
Perhaps my subconscious is trying to tell me something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I've had pseudo-sexual to full on sexual dreams involving half of my irl friends. Even the ones I've never crushed on or am consciously attracted to.
> Perhaps my subconscious is trying to tell me something.



I don't think dream analysis has ever been shown to work? We all get the horrible sexy dreams once in a while, and they probably/hopefully don't mean anything.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We all get the horrible sexy dreams once in a while


We do?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 14, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm similar to that myself. Though in some groups people get a little mad when you don't speak regularly. One guy snapped on me once because I wouldn't say anything. He asked me why I was even there and I admit I was a bit hurt. Some people think you're silently judging them when you stay quiet or that you don't like them. Apparently it's quite unnerving for folks.



I can relate to this, except my size intimidates people, so I only get the occasional "You're so quiet. Talk more!" I only talk when there's reason for me to talk, and there's rarely a reason. I tell them this. lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> We do?



Well, I do and several of the women on my course admitted they'd had unwanted sexual dreams about one of our lecturers. I had assumed unwanted sex dreams were commonplace. Perhaps I was wrong?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 14, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm similar to that myself. Though in some groups people get a little mad when you don't speak regularly. One guy snapped on me once because I wouldn't say anything. He asked me why I was even there and I admit I was a bit hurt. Some people think you're silently judging them when you stay quiet or that you don't like them. Apparently it's quite unnerving for folks.



Yeah it's an unfortunate thing sometimes. I hang out in a group of chatterboxes, so I often get called on being too silent. 

Confession: My head is my sweet spot. When some pets me or scratches my head I love it so much. I guess this happened because my family used to pet me a lot to make me fall asleep.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 14, 2014)

I love way too many songs about suicide.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 14, 2014)

I know how to make myself fart

EDIT: Like making a fart, like how lots of people can make burps


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I know how to make myself fart
> 
> EDIT: Like making a fart, like how lots of people can make burps



Eat cabbages?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 14, 2014)

I kissed a girl and I didn't like it.

...was pretty indifferent, actually.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Eat cabbages?



Its awkward. Years ago I figured out how to suck air into my butt. Then I can either store it for a bigger fart, or let it out then and there.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 14, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I know how to make myself fart
> 
> EDIT: Like making a fart, like how lots of people can make burps



Ooh, I can make myself yawn whenever I want.

It began because I somehow developed this weird thing with my breathing that comes and goes, and yawning would make it feel better.

Thinking about it now has made the breathing thing come back actually >.< Hopefully I'll forget about it before it sticks with me.


----------



## Chamali (Sep 14, 2014)

speaking of the same lines as farts... I apparently have a natural ability to turn any bathroom into a bio-hazard zone for some unexplained reason.
One day while in the women's bathroom after doing my business a woman asked while holding her nose, "GURL WHAT THE HELL YOU BE EATTIN?!"

I shyly reply, "uh... a large french fry and some sweet tea?... only a cup of coffee before that?"

EDIT: Natural... not naturally


----------



## Gronix (Sep 14, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Ooh, I can make myself yawn whenever I want.
> 
> It began because I somehow developed this weird thing with my breathing that comes and goes, and yawning would make it feel better.
> 
> Thinking about it now has made the breathing thing come back actually >.< Hopefully I'll forget about it before it sticks with me.



God dammit, now I can't stop yawning... thanks ._.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

Hopefully you two won't ever yawn and fart at the same moment. That would not be pleasant.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 14, 2014)

Chamali said:


> speaking of the same lines as farts... I apparently have a natural ability to turn any bathroom into a bio-hazard zone for some unexplained reason.
> One day while in the women's bathroom after doing my business a woman asked while holding her nose, "GURL WHAT THE HELL YOU BE EATTIN?!"
> 
> I shyly reply, "uh... a large french fry and some sweet tea?... only a cup of coffee before that?"
> ...



This is basically me except for the woman's bathroom bit.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 14, 2014)

I confess I've accidentally kissed my brother. This year. On the mouth. :/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I confess I've accidentally kissed my brother. This year. On the mouth. :/


I don't think it was an accident ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)

One time when I was six I bit my brother's dick while we were fighting.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 14, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Its awkward. Years ago I figured out how to suck air into my butt. Then I can either store it for a bigger fart, or let it out then and there.



You should become a French circus performer!


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't think it was an accident ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)
> 
> One time when I was six I bit my brother's dick while we were fighting.


Incest isn't really my thing... Ehh.
So you've had the meat in your mouth?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't think it was an accident ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)
> 
> One time when I was six I bit my brother's dick while we were fighting.



So you basically gave your brother a very painful BJ...*claps slowly*
you really doing well trying to convince us your straight -_-


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> So you basically gave your brother a very painful BJ...*claps slowly*
> you really doing well trying to convince us your straight -_-


He almost literally ate a dick, and he still thinks he's not even bi-curious.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> So you basically gave your brother a very painful BJ...*claps slowly*
> you really doing well trying to convince us your straight -_-



It was an accidental thing. I didn't say I liked it.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> It was an accidental thing. I didn't say I liked it.


You were six. You should try tasting it again. XD


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> It was an accidental thing. I didn't say I liked it.



Yes but you also didn't say disliked it either. :V


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 14, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Yes but you also didn't say disliked it either. :V


Bi-curiosity... That's all I can say.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> It was an accidental thing. I didn't say I liked it.


For your sake, I really hope you bit him through clothing. Naked wrestling with another dude isn't going to help stop the jokes.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 14, 2014)

Whenever I get a new this'd I look for the post that was this'd.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 14, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Whenever I get a new this'd I look for the post that was this'd.



Did ya find this one?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 15, 2014)

I get anxious when I don't get out of the house at least once a day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't think it was an accident ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)
> 
> One time when I was six I bit my brother's dick while we were fighting.



I hope your brother was okay. That area is very vascular, but it could be damaged quite easily.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 15, 2014)

"Honey, how did you get this ugly scar?"

"My brother bit my dick when we were fighting,one time."


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> "Honey, how did you get this ugly scar?"
> 
> "My brother bit my dick when we were fighting,one time."



He'd have to make up a cover story, such as 'I was beating an angry crocodile away with my baton-like rod of a penis'.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't think it was an accident ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)
> 
> One time when I was six I bit my brother's dick while we were fighting.



*mental note* Never fight sparta


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He'd have to make up a cover story, such as 'I was beating an angry crocodile away with my baton-like rod of a penis'.



So he was beating himself

Huehuehue


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 15, 2014)

Confession :
Last month i was approached by a cop who thought i was jackin' it in public. Half of my coworkers saw it, the other half heard about it within the hour and now i can't take leave the building on breaks without at least one coworker making a masturbation joke.
Often times at work i eat my lunch in my car so i can draw and listen to Coast-to-Coast AM. Obviously i work at night and sit in a dark parking lot with very little light. i intentionally park in one particular spot under one of the only lamps in the lot for perfect drawing light, but it only illuminates my lap where i keep my book(s). Every so often we have cops that patrol the area's parking lots but i usually see them ahead of time and know when they're coming. 'Cept this time i had my phone out in one hand, pencil in the other and head down over my frantically back'n'forth moving hand; i was shading.
Before i realized what was going on, i was blinded by a flashlight in my face and could hear nothing but hysterical laughter.
"So THAT'S what you're up to?!", "Shit, i though you had your pecker in your hand!"


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

Jacking in your car at night would hardly be 'in public' anyway. You're gonna have to put up with those jokes for a while. x3


----------



## Distorted (Sep 15, 2014)

I confess that I keep a tab open for looking up definitions whenever I read Fallowfox's posts.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 15, 2014)

On the subject of maiming siblings, I was in the pool and I jumped out of the water really fast when my brother's face was above me. The top of my head hit his lip, he had to get stitches and his lip now permanently slightly deformed because of me. Oops.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 15, 2014)

I've recently became addicted to animango soundtracks, mainly Gurren Lagann and Kill la Kill.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Sep 15, 2014)

I... really can't draw D:


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 15, 2014)

When I ship anime characters it's almost always Yuri ships. I like reading Yuri manga too.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I hope your brother was okay. That area is very vascular, but it could be damaged quite easily.



There was a man who caught a bullet there in a gunfight and bled to death a day or two later. (Lincoln County War, 150 years ago, I don't think his epitaph made any mention of the incident.) It's a very sensitive area, once it starts bleeding it doesn't really stop.

What _I _would like to know is how old was the brother and... yeah.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 16, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> When I ship anime characters it's almost always Yuri ships. I like reading Yuri manga too.


I love both Yuri and Yaoi. :3


----------



## Misomie (Sep 16, 2014)

Reading Yuri or other female x female ships in books makes me uncomfortable so I avoid them. love me my Yaoi ships though. I'm contemplating to going to Yaoi con with a friend (because I doubt I'll get my boyfriend to go with me) for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 16, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> What _I _would like to know is how old was the brother and... yeah.



My brother was 8. We both got immediately disgusted and stopped fighting. He's fine.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Reading Yuri or other female x female ships in books makes me uncomfortable so I avoid them. love me my Yaoi ships though. I'm contemplating to going to Yaoi con with a friend (because I doubt I'll get my boyfriend to go with me) for kicks and giggles.


Usually I like yaoi more. The guys are just so cute and/or hot.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Usually I like yaoi more. The guys are just so cute and/or hot.



Exactly. X3

I found this one that was nothing but smut though. It got annoying because it had no plot. I'd watch porn if I wanted no plot gosh darn it! D:<

I get kinda upset when one of the guys looks waaaaaay to much like a gal. I'd read smut or another manga category if I wanted male x female. I obviously am in the mood for male x male so stop making me spend so long looking for a good one. -_-


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Exactly. X3
> 
> I found this one that was nothing but smut though. It got annoying because it had no plot. I'd watch porn if I wanted no plot gosh darn it! D:<
> 
> I get kinda upset when one of the guys looks waaaaaay to much like a gal. I'd read smut or another manga category if I wanted male x female. I obviously am in the mood for male x male so stop making me spend so long looking for a good one. -_-


I agree wholeheartedly.
Speaking of yaoi, know any good ones? :3


----------



## Misomie (Sep 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> Speaking of yaoi, know any good ones? :3




Not at the moment. I haven't been able to read many over Summer because I'd rather not have family members see what I was reading (on the computer) you know. XD
I'll start hunting again soon though. One of these days. XD


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Not at the moment. I haven't been able to read many over Summer because I'd rather not have family members see what I was reading (on the computer) you know. XD
> I'll start hunting again soon though. One of these days. XD


Heh, alright.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 16, 2014)

I tried yaoi shipping, but then it turned in yuri somehow???

I drew hentai in high school, but then I lost my notebook and I believe someone found it since I never got it back. I hope they enjoyed what they found.


----------



## Saga (Sep 16, 2014)

I almost got my ass kicked today
So a subaru drives by once and someone yells out of it. Whatever. I keep walking.
It drives by again and this time, he flicks a cigarette at me, and said something I couldn't understand past the sound of his P.O.S. engine. This time I yell back, and the car stops.
4 people including the driver then get out looking angry. I thought there was only the driver. 

Since I was completely unarmed and not on home ground I really didn't have a choice but to take the L and walk away. I recognized one of the people, he's in some fucking dumbass gang. Had dreads longer than his future.

So I confess that I was a bitch today. Afterwards I went skating which was pretty fun, it's safe at the skatepark because we all know eachother and so it's me and this army there if any of those confound-it hooligans come lurking.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My brother was 8. We both got immediately disgusted and stopped fighting. He's fine.



Try scarred for life. I know, I had a similar scrape.



Saga said:


> I almost got my ass kicked today
> So a subaru drives by once and someone yells out of it. Whatever. I keep walking.
> It drives by again and this time, he flicks a cigarette at me, and said something I couldn't understand past the sound of his P.O.S. engine. This time I yell back, and the car stops.
> 4 people including the driver then get out looking angry. I thought there was only the driver.
> ...



There is no shame.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 16, 2014)

Even among white people, I'm a terrible dancer.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> There is no shame.



Indeed. Its better for you to remain alive than a dead hero.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 17, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Indeed. Its better for you to remain alive than a dead hero.



Like the only reason you should enter into a phsyical conflict is if you have no choice, or are some kind of silat master which very few people are.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 17, 2014)

I accidentally emailed Digimon smut to a university workmate. Twice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I accidentally emailed Digimon smut to a university workmate. Twice.



This earns you many furry-points.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Sep 17, 2014)

I banged my mom's best friend on my 20th b-day. First, she bought me booze and got me drunk, then she took my pants and well you can figure out the rest.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2014)

ElZorroValdez said:


> I banged my mom's best friend on my 20th b-day. First, she bought me booze and got me drunk, then she took my pants and well you can figure out the rest.



If a father's best friend had done this to a daughter, it would be considered rape.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 17, 2014)

I kind of... Accidentally punched my cat in the face last night. I was half asleep coming back from the bathroom, I moved my hand down to get the top blanket, and she moved her head in to be petted and it ended as a bit of a punch.

Shes fine though, I'm taking the fact that she still slept on my bed to mean she understood I didn't mean to do it.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Not at the moment. I haven't been able to read many over Summer because I'd rather not have family members see what I was reading (on the computer) you know. XD
> I'll start hunting again soon though. One of these days. XD



Get yourself some Morenatsu, babe. Graphic novel/video game with a whole lot of different furry characters. All males. Can confirm it's worth a try.


----------



## tisr (Sep 17, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Reading Yuri or other female x female ships in books makes me uncomfortable so I avoid them. love me my Yaoi ships though. I'm contemplating to going to Yaoi con with a friend (because I doubt I'll get my boyfriend to go with me) for kicks and giggles.



All the yaoi is for girls and the yuri is for guys

japan D:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 17, 2014)

I use lady chapstick. By that I mean grape flavored/scented.
Ugh I'm such a fag.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 17, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I use lady chapstick. By that I mean grape flavored/scented.
> Ugh I'm such a fag.


Flavored capstick is for girls?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 17, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If a father's best friend had done this to a daughter, it would be considered rape.



No need to wedge a canard about gender in that statement; if she plied him with alcohol (while underage, no less) to lower his inhibitions and obtain sexual consent, it was rape.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2014)

Lobar said:


> No need to wedge a canard about gender in that statement; if she plied him with alcohol (while underage, no less) to lower his inhibitions and obtain sexual consent, it was rape.



http://puu.sh/bCGkf.jpg


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 17, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I use lady chapstick. By that I mean grape flavored/scented.
> Ugh I'm such a fag.



I actually like flavored best. That shit don't last long tho.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2014)

Lobar said:


> No need to wedge a canard about gender in that statement; if she plied him with alcohol (while underage, no less) to lower his inhibitions and obtain sexual consent, it was rape.



I was using an analogous scenario which I thought he'd agree with to make the point, but yes you're right.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 17, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I was using an analogous scenario which I thought he'd agree with to make the point, but yes you're right.



Your post seemed to be angled towards making a pointed argument about double standards, and I was trying to head that off before it became a thing.  Apologies if that wasn't your intent.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 17, 2014)

BRN said:


> Get yourself some Morenatsu, babe. Graphic novel/video game with a whole lot of different furry characters. All males. Can confirm it's worth a try.


I like the sound of that.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Sep 17, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I was using an analogous scenario which I thought he'd agree with to make the point, but yes you're right.


O.O I was raped? No wonder I can't get laid anymore. Fuuuuuuuck..


----------



## Cbot72 (Sep 17, 2014)

I've considered suicide. I mean, I have a good family, a nice house lots of things, but I just feel really lonely cuz I'm kind of an outcast a school, I act like an idiot a lot of the time to tryn fit in, and I'm really impulsive, especially when I'm angry, which I often am. And I just found out that I can't go on a trip the whole 7th grade gets to go on because I got suspended last year. And the teachers are always saying how easy it is to get inâ€¦


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Sep 17, 2014)

Well as a teen I grew taller, but not that much wider, except for my hips which got quite a bit wider for some obscure reason, and now they're almost as wide as my (narrow) shoulders. In fact all my upper body is pretty damn small, and I have a bubble butt. All that gives me a pretty feminine figure, but I can't really say I don't like it. >_<

ohsweetlordwhatamiwriting



Cbot72 said:


> I've considered suicide. I mean, I have a good family, a nice house lots of things, but I just feel really lonely cuz I'm kind of an outcast a school, I act like an idiot a lot of the time to tryn fit in, and I'm really impulsive, especially when I'm angry, which I often am. And I just found out that I can't go on a trip the whole 7th grade gets to go on because I got suspended last year. And the teachers are always saying how easy it is to get inâ€¦



I can relate. What made me suffer the most wasn't that much how I was rejected, but rather my attempts to fit in. Needless to say it never worked. The moments I was the happiest were the ones _I was myself_, simply. There was a time I loved to make videos on YouTube, people at school made fun of me for this. But today I can tell this part of my life (around 2007-2009-ish) was the best one hands down, because I wasn't trying to be cool in order to "fit in". I was just myself LOL.

A lot of teachers don't know what they're talking about when it comes to bullying. The worst thing I hear about this is: "Just ignore them, they'll stop!". That's absolute and utter BULLSHIT! What worked for me is mild physical violence for the worst cases. Just to let the other know I will try my best to defend myself.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 17, 2014)

ElZorroValdez said:


> O.O I was raped? No wonder I can't get laid anymore. Fuuuuuuuck..



Well, your post was light on details (not that I'm asking for them), but if as your post was written she indeed got you drunk, then came on to you, started undressing you, and initiated sex while you were intoxicated, then yes that is rape.  If while still sober you consented to everything that followed, that's different.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 17, 2014)

I once stood on the edge of a 7-story parking deck. I was looking at the sunset and without realizing I had stepped over the railing blocking part of the roof. I was glad that I snapped to because had I taken another step I would have had an ugly fall. 

A voice had told to me that I would be able to fly if I trusted myself. So I would go to places up high seeing if I could relax enough to jump. The thought of death didn't bother me. I would think that I would just wake up in another body if I did die. But I was afraid of getting hurt a lot. So in a way being a chicken kinda saved my life.


----------



## shteev (Sep 18, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I once stood on the edge of a 7-story parking deck. I was looking at the sunset and without realizing I had stepped over the railing blocking part of the roof. I was glad that I snapped to because had I taken another step I would have had an ugly fall.
> 
> A voice had told to me that I would be able to fly if I trusted myself. So I would go to places up high seeing if I could relax enough to jump. The thought of death didn't bother me. I would think that I would just wake up in another body if I did die. But I was afraid of getting hurt a lot. So in a way being a chicken kinda saved my life.



I think it's a hard-wired part of the human subconscious to cast away and reject the premise of fatally harming oneself. At least that's my experience.

If I think about wanting to die, I can get along with it, like "ugh, everything is futile, maybe I should just die" and I might want to welcome it. However, if I think about how I might accomplish dying on my own accord, each an every method is revolting and it usually shakes me back to my senses.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 18, 2014)

All of my recent complaints can be summerized in this one confession....

...I suck at school. ._.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Sep 18, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Well, your post was light on details (not that I'm asking for them), but if as your post was written she indeed got you drunk, then came on to you, started undressing you, and initiated sex while you were intoxicated, then yes that is rape.  If while still sober you consented to everything that followed, that's different.


When you put it that way, and as I recall the event, I guess I WAS raped. Well damn. I feel somewhat dirty, now.


----------



## Carnau (Sep 18, 2014)

I confess that I like never ending scroll sites a little too much, and sometimes it gets in the way of having a life.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 18, 2014)

I stole my best friend's favourite Yu-Gi-Oh card when I was 8...

I did slip it back into his deck while he wasn't looking though, the guilt was eating me up


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've yiffed to some super weird shit.

Message me if you want to know what.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 18, 2014)

Distorted said:


> A voice had told to me that I would be able to fly if I trusted myself. So I would go to places up high seeing if I could relax enough to jump. The thought of death didn't bother me. I would think that I would just wake up in another body if I did die. But I was afraid of getting hurt a lot. So in a way being a chicken kinda saved my life.


A "voice" told you? You're such a creep.


----------



## ms05 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've never had a wet dream to my knowledge and I'm not quite sure how to feel about that. 

Sometimes I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 18, 2014)

ms05 said:


> I've never had a wet dream to my knowledge and I'm not quite sure how to feel about that.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm missing out.


Same here. Everyone seems to have them, but I guess some of us just don't think about sex in our sleep. :/


----------



## Lobar (Sep 18, 2014)

Go for long enough without a wank and it'll happen.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 18, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Go for long enough without a wank and it'll happen.


Considering I never do it (deliberately), it's probably happened without me realising it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Same here. Everyone seems to have them, but I guess some of us just don't think about sex in our sleep. :/



You don't have to be dreaming about sex. I had a dream about the weatherforecast when I was 16 and had an orgasm. 

It was not even remotely sexual with super-hot weather presenters. *It. was. just. the. weather. forecast. *


----------



## Distorted (Sep 18, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> A "voice" told you? You're such a creep.


It seemed to make sense at the time. I used to think everyone heard voices but they just ignored them. And that everyone could read each other's thoughts. 



ms05 said:


> I've never had a wet dream to my knowledge and I'm not quite sure how to feel about that.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm missing out.


The only thing you're missing out on is waking up to a mess in your underwear. I think you're pretty lucky.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Considering I never do it (deliberately), it's probably happened without me realising it.



How old are you, Ninten?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You don't have to be dreaming about sex. I had a dream about the weatherforecast when I was 16 and had an orgasm.
> 
> It was not even remotely sexual with super-hot weather presenters. *It. was. just. the. weather. forecast. *



That made my day.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Sep 18, 2014)

Lobar said:


> No need to wedge a canard about gender in that statement; if she plied him with alcohol (while underage, no less) to lower his inhibitions and obtain sexual consent, it was rape.



Depends where he was. Drinking is totally legal at 18 here. So it is in most countries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2014)

Being 'underage' when you're 20 must be weird.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 18, 2014)

I like to leave large tips for the waiter/waitress when I go out to eat, mainly because I know how hard restaurant work is and nothing ruined my day more than getting a small tip.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> How old are you, Ninten?


I am shockingly 14.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 18, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Go for long enough without a wank and it'll happen.



Implying any of us furries have the ability to go without fapping for any amount of time.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 18, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Implying any of us furries have the ability to go without fapping for any amount of time.


It's a wonder we've got anything left down there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I am shockingly 14.



Well, I suppose that's all within the ranges of normal for your age.


----------



## Feste (Sep 18, 2014)

There's a part of me that really wants to become an alcoholic or coke addict because I think it'll make me a more interesting person whose more likely to get laid. I'm not sure if this is true, but I'm considering doing something drastic by the end of the year if I don't have any luck otherwise.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't even go there, Feste. If you're going to do something drastic just get a beret and start smoking a pipe.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 19, 2014)

Feste said:


> There's a part of me that really wants to become an alcoholic or coke addict because I think it'll make me a more interesting person whose more likely to get laid. I'm not sure if this is true, but I'm considering doing something drastic by the end of the year if I don't have any luck otherwise.


Um...If you're that desperate to get laid why not just sleep with prostitutes instead of...y'know...becoming a drug addict?


----------



## ms05 (Sep 19, 2014)

I once dated a girl for 4 months even though I wasn't sexually interested in her at all. She just really liked me for some reason (she asked me out!). 

I feel bad for not being honest with her about myself, but at the same time it was just nice to be "wanted" for once that I had trouble breaking it off.  (Going off to college and not wanting to do long distance was the cop out I used)


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 19, 2014)

A friend stopped me from killing a guy. Never though I had it in me. Kinda scares me of how I do have the capacity to do such an act ( without being drunk or high] and how close I came to committing murder, especially since I'm not a violent guy. Extreme situations do funny things to ya I guess.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2014)

xAngelStormx said:


> Depends where he was. Drinking is totally legal at 18 here. So it is in most countries.



21 in Alabama, where his profile says he lives.  Serving someone underage is also still entirely incidental to the rape thing.



Harbinger said:


> Implying any of us furries have the ability to go without fapping for any amount of time.



Try acquiring an orgasm denial fetish. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 19, 2014)

I allowed myself to get so deep into the fandom that I finally created a fursona.
There's no turning back now.

Oh and I actually liked Jar Jar Binks and Scrappy Doo.


EDIT: I have a hard time watching anything that isn't 2D.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 19, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I allowed myself to get so deep into the fandom that I finally created a fursona.
> There's no turning back now.
> 
> *Oh and I actually liked Jar Jar Binks and Scrappy Doo.*
> ...


Jar Jar Binks was the only thing I really liked from Star Wars.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 19, 2014)

I am consumed with jealousy that the other girl on my course got into med school last year and I didn't.

What you don't know, won't hurt you, and all...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 19, 2014)

i confess i've been lurking this board at work with stolen wifi.
...on the toilet.

But can anyone blame me?! i used to love my job but the new management has completely ruined everything. in less than 2 weeks i've gone from hardest working, most relied upon, role model, company superstar to just, "meh". The only reason i'm still here is 'cuzz i can't handle the stress of finding another job or losing company benefits. i needs mah insurance!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 19, 2014)

I randomly scream "Getcha Pull!" when I'm really excited.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 19, 2014)

There's a tiny spider next to me and I don't know what to do about it. I kinda want to poke it, but I'm afraid it'll jump on me. I'm fascinated and intimidated.

Edit: Turns out it's dead. I'm still kind of afraid of it. Yep, I'm afraid of a tiny dead spider.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> There's a tiny spider next to me and I don't know what to do about it. I kinda want to poke it, but I'm afraid it'll jump on me. I'm fascinated and intimidated.
> 
> Edit: Turns out it's dead. I'm still kind of afraid of it. Yep, I'm afraid of a tiny dead spider.



Imagine how afraid must be the tiny spider of the giant with the power of deciding if he will die or live.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 19, 2014)

The abridged series Nullmetal Alchemist has got me saying 'NIPPLE SCROTUMS!' in place of swears.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 19, 2014)

I confess last time I saw any stuff about pokemon was more than 12 years ago when I was a little kid. It just vanished from my life aftewards


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 19, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Imagine how afraid must be the tiny spider of the giant with the power of deciding if he will die or live.



Sorry, I'm not into macro. :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2014)

Feste said:


> There's a part of me that really wants to become an alcoholic or coke addict because I think it'll make me a more interesting person whose more likely to get laid. I'm not sure if this is true, but I'm considering doing something drastic by the end of the year if I don't have any luck otherwise.


 Do I have to come up there? Nah, you'd probably attack me on sight 

I lost my virginity by pouncing on a guy in his room and demanding he screw me.


----------



## BRN (Sep 20, 2014)

Yesterday, right?


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 20, 2014)

Been on here way to much...


----------



## EJOtter (Sep 20, 2014)

I tell people I'm way busier than I actually am because I'm slightly introverted and just enjoy spending time on my own.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2014)

If it weren't for FAF I'd probably still be a virgin. 

There. That's the best confession ever.


----------



## BRN (Sep 20, 2014)

Just stayed up until 6am playing Steam games. Morning world x_x


----------



## Chxshire (Sep 20, 2014)

I screwed up my sleep schedule so badly after abusing sleeping pills for awhile on vacation that I'm now sleeping all night, which is when I work, so on the days that I don't have off I'm exhausted from being up all day and all night. Pchoo.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 20, 2014)

I've never had a gf, first kiss, or sexy times and im 22 this year. Kill me plox.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've never had a gf, first kiss, or sexy times and im 22 this year. Kill me plox.



Pah, dontcha worry, it'll happen one day because you're awesome. 'til last year I was in the same boat and thought I was a lost cause, but it turned out good.
For 6 months. Followed by a 1 month on/off state.
But yeah, point is : do not despair and make sure that when it happens, she lives at least less than 500 miles from where you are.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 20, 2014)

One of my friends wants to make me a fursuit for free, but I continously reject the offer because I'm afraid of what it'll lead to, and I know he is going to get a kick out of me suiting. I can't give him the satisfaction.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

Spoiler



I've spent a long time researching and reading about prostate stimulation


----------



## Mike Lobo (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm incredibly lazy and I lack the motivation to do anything.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 20, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent a long time researching and reading about prostate stimulation



I did this to my last partner.

I kind of initiated it and didn't at all expect him to go along with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I did this to my last partner.
> 
> I kind of initiated it and didn't at all expect him to go along with it.



Did he like it?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Did he like it?



Yes. There was good communication back and forth which I think was important.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I did this to my last partner.
> 
> I kind of initiated it and didn't at all expect him to go along with it.



Is it true what they say about them making dudes go all shaky?

I hear its possible to have a full-out full-body repeating orgasm (much like a woman's) but this part of male sexuality seems so underexplored it's enigmatic and elusive like the female orgasm used to be.


----------



## Astus (Sep 20, 2014)

I confess that while I was at required mass (should of known this was going to happen if I went to a Catholic college) I was literally holding back all the annoying comments and questions I had about the preachers speech. He contradicted himself three times, first saying that God wills us to do his will. Then he said we all have our own will to choose to do gods work if we wish to. Then he said that God has already chosen us to do his bidding and that every action we do was part of his plan. I got nothing against religion (besides all the wars fought over it) but just make up your mind already preacher! 

That is all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Is it true what they say about them making dudes go all shaky?
> 
> I hear its possible to have a full-out full-body repeating orgasm (much like a woman's) but this part of male sexuality seems so underexplored it's enigmatic and elusive like the female orgasm used to be.




Orgasms are more fun and last longer if I have a finger up there.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 20, 2014)

Seriously guys, why do you figure gay dudes love it so much?

Of course it must feel good


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Seriously guys, why do you figure gay dudes love it so much?
> 
> Of course it must feel good



Gay people are degenerate head-cases. :V 

In all seriousness, not all gay people enjoy that sort of thing, so we might expect not all straight men enjoy it either- though I imagine many who would never try it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 20, 2014)

I think more straight men should have a go at butt play.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

who _doesn't_ want to be cradled and loved by a strapon-weilding femdom?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I think more straight men should have a go at butt play.



Hopefully they won't do stupid things, like turning up at accident and emergency with a traffic cone up their bum.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Hopefully they won't do stupid things, like turning up at accident and emergency with a traffic cone up their bum.



I saw an X-ray scan of someone with a small cannon shell up their arse once.

And something about someone using a rifle bolt as a prostate massager.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I saw an X-ray scan of someone with a small cannon shell up their arse once.
> 
> And something about someone using a rifle bolt as a prostate massager.



My mum came across a case of wine-glass up the butt while doctoring.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm kinda scared to try it out honestly. I'm pretty sensitive and sometimes the thought alone sends electricity up my spine.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm kinda scared to try it out honestly. I'm pretty sensitive and sometimes the thought alone sends electricity up my spine.



I get excited just thinking about it but despite my man's body I have the hands of a teenage girl so no dice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Buy a bum plug.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Buy a bum plug.



I'll use a jar


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'll use a jar



D: No gibbles; you'll hurt your bum bum.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> D: No gibbles; you'll hurt your bum bum.



There's always _1 guy_...

Sorry. That was terrible.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 20, 2014)

...well this thread escalated even more than it already has


----------



## BRN (Sep 20, 2014)

Wait, you people don't have BD?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

BRN said:


> Wait, you people don't have BD?



I wouldn't go anywhere near a BD toy, but I am fascinated by the fact they have dildos that pump fake jizz.

Like how do they make those things?

I'm assuming they'd melt a hole through the dongle with a red-hot metal rod, thread tubing through it, and attach a pump after it. Cos I did a looky-loo and despite them being in a lot of pornos there are seemingly none available that aren't made by BD.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't require toys to look like a dragon penis to enjoy putting them up my butt.

The appearance of a dragon penis is very subjective anyway. It would depend entirely on who you asked, and even then, the dragon type in question.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

I do not understand people who want their sex toys to look like animal dingus. They look like very uncomfortable shapes, the look of which incites horror ahead of arousal.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 20, 2014)

What the hell am I reading ?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> What the hell am I reading ?



A plan for the best night-in ever.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I do not understand people who want their sex toys to look like animal dingus. They look like very uncomfortable shapes, the look of which incites horror ahead of arousal.


Knots, I imagine, would be extremely painful if they got all the way in.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I do not understand people who want their sex toys to look like animal dingus. They look like very uncomfortable shapes, the look of which incites horror ahead of arousal.



...I confess I think ridges and spikes would be interesting

Oh god, I'm kinky...why would I confess that?

Edit: Just so we're clear...not metal spikes, ouch....


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...I confess I think ridges and spikes would be interesting
> 
> Oh god, I'm kinky...why would I confess that?


Because people enjoy kinks here...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

This thread has returned to its original 'stuff you have shoved up your bum' topic.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread has returned to its original 'stuff you have shoved up your bum' topic.


Somebody confess something different!


----------



## Gronix (Sep 20, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Somebody confess something different!



I confess I never shoved anything up my bum'

Whelp, I tried


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Since there's no escaping sexual stuff in this thread, I give up.
I confess that I've gotten an erection over some pretty weird stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

I over-heard the second years debating the size of my penis, which they'd seen earlier that year when one of them unzipped my lion pajamas all the way down in a crowded room, at the last curry-night the geology department had.



Ninten said:


> Since there's no escaping sexual stuff in this thread, I give up.
> I confess that I've gotten an erection over some pretty weird stuff.



We need specifics!


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

If you really wanna know the specifics, I'll only tell via PM.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

I confess I am calling that bluff.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I confess I am calling that bluff.


Just send a message if you really want to be exposed to the horrors of my mind.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 20, 2014)

You guys just can't stop right? :V
Doesn't matter
I confess I get random boners way too often


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 20, 2014)

I want to be dominated by a woman with a strap on. Did I do good?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 20, 2014)

I confess that I find these conversations on kinks amusing, but they get old, fast.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 20, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'll use a jar



You'd be surprised how often I see people in the OR because they did just that.... I remember one case was guy who got vibrating horse dildo stuck...while it was still turned on. We blasted good vibrations on ipod during that case. The guy wasn't ashamed by it one bit. He actually seemed quite proud of himself. Wanted the dildo back afterward lol


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You'd be surprised how often I see people in the OR because they did just that.... I remember one case was guy who got vibrating horse dildo stuck...while it was still turned on. We blasted good vibrations on ipod during that case. The guy wasn't ashamed by it one bit. He actually seemed quite proud of himself. Wanted the dildo back afterward lol



I was joking about the jar thing as a reference to 1guy1jar (i recommend you google it for your viewing pleasure if you haven't already)

but yes

it seems that people getting stuff in their asses is extremely common


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 20, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I was joking about the jar thing as a reference to 1guy1jar (i recommend you google it for your viewing pleasure if you haven't already)
> 
> but yes
> 
> it seems that people getting stuff in their asses is extremely common



Lol I've seen it. I've also seen poor doctors having to sew dumb asses assholes back together cuz they emulated that sort of thing. People are crazy V: Just know that when you do that you all become the bar stories of every person in medical field exposed to you.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 20, 2014)

Kinda drew/wrote yiff.  Started as an attempt at true-to-life-ness, the result was pure filth.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2014)

I draw yiff. It's terrible.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 20, 2014)

It's the least shoddily drawn and wrote thing I've done so far too. 
WHY AM I BETTER AT CREATING DIRTY THINGS?


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Sep 20, 2014)

Alright, I'll admit it. I wanked to myself :V.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 20, 2014)

On the topic of sex toys, I'll actually post something useful.

Thanks to the political impossibility of regulation, the stuff most sex toys are made out of is utter garbage (never buy "jelly" anything, that shit'll fucking _melt_ in storage, imagine what it's doing inside you).  They're not held up to anywhere near medical standards, and a lot of them are porous and will harbor bacteria or leach chemicals out into your body.  Even stuff labeled "silicone" only has to contain 10% silicone and can make the rest up with PVC or other shit.  When you buy toys, you want to make sure they're made of 100% phthalate-free, medical-grade silicone or borosilicate (pyrex) glass, which are non-porous and can be sterilized.

The downside is they do get a little pricy.  The two major recommended brands for silicone are Vixen Creations (actually not furry-related) and Tantus (who make the Feeldoe toys, for you interested ladies).  Of the two, you can actually get really good deals for Tantus toys on Amazon, like half-off, which brings them down to a much more affordable range that's comparable to the other toys on the market.

BD does actually claim to be 100% silicone, though I haven't seen it independently verified.  That does go a long way towards justifying their prices especially given, y'know, the sheer size of some of those things.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Sep 20, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Lol I've seen it. I've also seen poor doctors having to sew dumb asses assholes back together cuz they emulated that sort of thing. People are crazy V: Just know that when you do that you all become the bar stories of every person in medical field exposed to you.



Reminds me of a Russian co-worker I used to have. She used to come into work cutting peoples hair shit faced and high as a kite all the time. The first time she met me, before even introducing herself, she was telling me how much of a pickle she was in cause she was scared that her husband was going to find out about her affair she had with "It". Who she dressed up like a pig and jammed something (Don't know what the object was) so far up It's (capitalizing "It" Cause as far as I know, that is his name) ass that she sent him to the ER and it had to be surgically removed.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 20, 2014)

...thiiiis thread is getting too weird

I confess that I have convinced small children that slender man exists.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 20, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...thiiiis thread is getting too weird
> 
> I confess that I have convinced small children that slender man exists.



Careful, lest they start stabbing people over it. V:


----------



## Misomie (Sep 20, 2014)

I confess to finding BD toys hot. It must have to do with how kinky they are. Then again, I really only find kinky/fetish toys hot. I went into a sex store and their normal dildos are just stupid and boring so I didn't get turned on in the slightest.


----------



## shteev (Sep 20, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I confess to finding BD toys hot. It must have to do with how kinky they are. Then again, I really only find kinky/fetish toys hot. I went into a sex store and their normal dildos are just stupid and boring so I didn't get turned on in the slightest.



Posting that on a furry forum is hardly a surprising confession, yanno.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 20, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...thiiiis thread is getting too weird



You created this, you knew what was going to happen.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 20, 2014)

Fine, a meaner confession. I convinced this little kid that I ate my brother. I then chased him and threatened to eat him until I realized he was at the point of tears and absolute terror.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 20, 2014)

There was a horrifically embarrassing time in my life where I ran like Sonic the Hedgehog. For some reason keeping my arms behind my body make me think I was running faster. The only good thing that came of it is that all that running helped me to become rather agile.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 21, 2014)

Distorted said:


> There was a horrifically embarrassing time in my life where I ran like Sonic the Hedgehog. For some reason keeping my arms behind my body make me think I was running faster. The only good thing that came of it is that all that running helped me to become rather agile.



Lol, I've done that.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

Distorted said:


> There was a horrifically embarrassing time in my life where I ran like Sonic the Hedgehog. For some reason keeping my arms behind my body make me think I was running faster. The only good thing that came of it is that all that running helped me to become rather agile.


That's just adorable.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 21, 2014)

Distorted said:


> There was a horrifically embarrassing time in my life where I ran like Sonic the Hedgehog. For some reason keeping my arms behind my body make me think I was running faster. The only good thing that came of it is that all that running helped me to become rather agile.



Had the same thing going, but with Obelix. Yeah, it was silly, but at least it got me to run. 
Now, I navigate through the crowd Assassin's Creed style, despite the fact I never played any game in the series. The good thing is that I'm near uncatchable because I go really fast in crowded areas.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2014)

My high school sketchbook, which was shipped overseas to be evaluated, contains bad fanart, clipings of furry porn, bare tits, and pictures of foxes with exposed buttholes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Why was it shipped overseas?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 21, 2014)

in one of my high school classes somebody found a sketchbook that was left behind from the period before with a shit load of bad sex drawings. Most of them were fugly stick figures in sexual positions, engaged in sick acts like shitting in each other's mouths. The teacher realized what we were passing around the classroom and flipped out. Apparently she knew exactly whose book it was because she took the book and locked it away while muttering about "having a chat with him later".

i don't think we ever figured out whose it was.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I once made a shitty comic of a dragon having sex with a fox and my brother broke into it and saw it


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 21, 2014)

i got caught (more or less) by a teacher in the back row of the computer lab drawing "dirty stuff" with my Wacom. She never reported me, complained or approached me about it. She just said, "Wow. That's nice", once and that was it. it was mostly solo tasteful nudes of both sexes, furry and human so i think she thought it was modest and tame. Lucky she didn't catch much of the OTHER stuff!


----------



## BRN (Sep 21, 2014)

Drew dolphin porn while riding overnight on a crowded bus filled with classmates down to the south of France.

I eventually went on to line and colour it, and in that entire period, I don't think anyone said a word. 


Right now my entire life is packed into two suitcases, and I'm moving country tomorrow for five months. It's so weird - it's not all that I own, and even then I could live without most of it. Are we really so unburdened despite being so material?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Are you going to Canada?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

My latest drawing masterpiece is a house party made up entirely of a bonobo guess list. 
Beer, weed and orgies. And thumping dance tunes. Because my pencil is possessed I think.

btw, tis more of a comedic thing though.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 21, 2014)

I spent my 18th birthday just playing video games since I only have one friend at school, and sometimes I wonder why I'm friends with him.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 21, 2014)

i'm SO confused!

When i first signed up to this forum i posted a thread asking about a furry documentary that covered adult themes. Rather than getting a helpful reply i got told that almost nobody here would have any interest in the topic but just about everybody i've met on this forum is a self-admitted pervert! This isn't necessarily a bad thing, mind you...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i'm SO confused!
> 
> When i first signed up to this forum i posted a thread asking about a furry documentary that covered adult themes. Rather than getting a helpful reply i got told that almost nobody here would have any interest in the topic but just about everybody i've met on this forum is a self-admitted pervert! This isn't necessarily a bad thing, mind you...



We're odd like this.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

I confess I've never written or drawn anything dirty. Then again, I feel I'm less comfortable about sex than most people here...


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 21, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i got caught (more or less) by a teacher in the back row of the computer lab drawing "dirty stuff" with my Wacom. She never reported me, complained or approached me about it. She just said, "Wow. That's nice", once and that was it. it was mostly solo tasteful nudes of both sexes, furry and human so i think she thought it was modest and tame. Lucky she didn't catch much of the OTHER stuff!



Holy crap i thought a Wacom was a pen and tablet thing, so when you said dirty stuff i figured it involving the pen being bunged up somewhere dirty like :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> I confess I've never written or drawn anything dirty. Then again, I feel I'm less comfortable about sex than most people here...



Sometimes it's best not to embarrass yourself. The porn I've made is cringe-inducing. http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14378751/ [nsfw]

...and this awful quote from a text submission:
"he burst into quivers and yammering whines as he **** in a penultimate fountain of humiliation,"

oh marvelous :V


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

I like the fox on that one he makes me laugh.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm a thumb sucker.  It's a habit I had all my life, and it only got worst when I started to associate it with my anxiety problems.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> I'm a thumb sucker.  It's a habit I had all my life, and it only got worst when I started to associate it with my anxiety problems.



I knew a man in secondary school who was, as well. On the one hand, it's almost endearing but it's also not hygienic- and is the main reason people end up getting herpetic infections in their fingers. 

Try putting nail varnish on your thumb, because this will deter you from sucking it. That's what my mum did to my brother when he went through a nail-nibbling phase as a kid, and it worked.



arcana said:


> I spent my 18th birthday just playing video games  since I only have one friend at school, and sometimes I wonder why I'm  friends with him.



I haven't celebrated a birthday since I was a kid. I think a lot of people stop doing it- and you'll have the chance to make loads of friends at university!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Sometimes it's best not to embarrass yourself. The porn I've made is cringe-inducing. http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14378751/ [nsfw]
> 
> ...and this awful quote from a text submission:
> "he burst into quivers and yammering whines as he **** in a penultimate fountain of humiliation,"



I want to say i've seen this before while messing with tags. I didn't know it was you.

. . .

I still pick my nose.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Holy crap i thought a Wacom was a pen and tablet thing, so when you said dirty stuff i figured it involving the pen being bunged up somewhere dirty like :V



OOOOOH MY...! </takei>


----------



## Chxshire (Sep 21, 2014)

When I was younger and still exploring my sexuality I tried to use a metal rod I found to stimulate myself and was bleeding for days afterwards. :U My best friend still hasn't let me live it down. That was my first experience with anyfin' up my bum.


----------



## tisr (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> I confess I've never written or drawn anything dirty. Then again, I feel I'm less comfortable about sex than most people here...



Same. I sometimes get surprised by how open some people are over here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Chxshire said:


> When I was younger and still exploring my sexuality I tried to use a *metal rod* I found to stimulate myself and was bleeding for days afterwards. :U My best friend still hasn't let me live it down. That was my first experience with anyfin' up my bum.



Holy shit you poor guy.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 21, 2014)

arcana said:


> I spent my 18th birthday just playing video games since I only have one friend at school, and sometimes I wonder why I'm friends with him.



I hate birthday, it's like a ridiculous social norm you are obligated to do something, it's actually just a day like any other


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I hate birthday, it's like a ridiculous social norm you are obligated to do something, it's actually just a day like any other



Any excuse to drink; that's the way all good holidays go. The fasting days are for dealing with the hangovers.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I knew a man in secondary school who was, as well. On the one hand, it's almost endearing but it's also not hygienic- and is the main reason people end up getting herpetic infections in their fingers.
> 
> Try putting nail varnish on your thumb, because this will deter you from sucking it. That's what my mum did to my brother when he went through a nail-nibbling phase as a kid, and it worked.
> 
> ...



I just try to avoid them mostly. I'm an introvert and kinda hate the social stigma associated with just wanting to be by myself most of the time. 



Kitsune Cross said:


> I hate birthday, it's like a ridiculous social norm you are obligated to do something, it's actually just a day like any other



Pretty much. A couple people I know asked me what I did and I just felt so judged when I said I just relaxed and kept to myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a thing for button-up flaps on the back of dungarees, or especially pajamas. Like so: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14067453/

 When I get a fursuit I might want the seat to be button-up like that.


----------



## BRN (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you going to Canada?



Yep!

I confess that over the last two days, I've been trying to find a way to respond to the number of people thinking that knots and exotic shapes on dildos are weird or must hurt... I still haven't thought of one. So I'mma just throw one down: _knots are incredible._

Like, you have no idea. 
Climbing a mountain is hard work, but it's fun. Reaching the peak, however, is exhilarating.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2014)

For the longest time upon joining FA, I thought that knots were shiny red testicles.

It's been fun, guys >.<


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

I confess that the mention of Canada reminds me that I need to go to a strip club in Montreal. They all seem amazing there.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2014)

Before I was 18 years old, if I stumbled across an adult site that had one of those

"STOP! You must be 18 years or older to view this site!"

I would click the "I AM UNDER 18 YEARS OLD" option and leave the site.......

I honestly think that the only reason I click "OVER 18" now is because I actually AM over 18.


----------



## BRN (Sep 21, 2014)

I dunno, ceci n'est pas vraiment vrai; Montreal avons des _stripclubs francais_.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 21, 2014)

I have to admit that I don't think any of you are weird at all. I feel like I should, though. t's very confusing.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Alors? Une chatte est une chatte dans toutes languages . Peut-etre un plus snob, cela peut etre vrai. Mais, tant qu'elle me parle bien...


----------



## BRN (Sep 21, 2014)

Une chatte blanc n'est pas toujours une chatte emmerdeur. Si tu aimes des cheveux...~


----------



## Distorted (Sep 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I have to admit that I don't think any of you are weird at all. I feel like I should, though. t's very confusing.



I think if you gave anyone the chance to freely express themselves, you would find out that they are indeed weird. I've never met a normal person. Not one that didn't turn out to be strange anyway. 

OT: When I have the house to myself I walk around with no pants.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

B'en, j'espere qu'elles les ont dans tous les types. Apres tout, qu'est-ce qui est les Canadians si ce n'est pas accommodant?


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> Alors? Une chatte est une chatte dans toutes languages . Peut-etre un plus snob, cela peut etre vrai. Mais, tant qu'elle me parle bien...


my confession- every time i see something in an unknown language with no translation in a chat, forum or in general i always get quite upset, and if a whole conversation between 2 or more people start in that unknown language, within a place where people are suposed to speak english or native only, i get extra angry

i geus its because of bad experiences IRL and in games/chats


----------



## Mike Lobo (Sep 21, 2014)

I spend a lot of my free time naked.


----------



## shteev (Sep 21, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> my confession- every time i see something in an unknown language with no translation in a chat, forum or in general i always get quite upset, and if a whole conversation between 2 or more people start in that unknown language, within a place where people are suposed to speak english or native only, i get extra angry
> 
> i geus its because of bad experiences IRL and in games/chats



I didn't wanna be the first one to say it, but I think it's quite rude to speak in a language other than the one the rest of the posters are using in the thread or topic. Like, at that point, the people involved who are speaking in the different language are essentially having their own conversation that no one else can participate in, which would be more appropriate in PMs/IMs or in a thread/topic designated for, say, French. 

I hope that didn't come off as mean, I'm not terribly upset and I'm not trying to provoke argument, but this is a little thing that irks me.


----------



## BRN (Sep 21, 2014)

I just wanted to be overtly racist while avoiding the consequences, that's all. But then we both agreed that Canadians are the nicest, hospitable folks in the world who would never solely present the sort of thing I was accusing them of. :3


----------



## Lobar (Sep 21, 2014)

I confess that I've found a tendency of Canadians to be insufferable while visiting the States because it seems like they've built a whole national identity entirely out of being not-America while actually being pretty much just like America.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 21, 2014)

I feel unhappy when I don't spend or give money away. Going off that, I spend too much on trading cards and plushies.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Why was it shipped overseas?


I _think_ it was shipped overseas, anyway, since my high school was part of the International Baccaleaureate program.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 21, 2014)

i confess that when i have the house to myself, i love taking a dump with the windows and doors open. Nothing loosens the bowel quite like birds chirping outside, 'infected Mushroom' playing in the next room and a cool breeze through the bathroom. i'm also a proud pantsless home dweller when the family's out. Not naked, though, there's too many sharp corners, fans and door knobs at dick level.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 21, 2014)

Im not suicidal but aside from that one day the other week when i got to be a wolf keeper i dont see the point in living. I cant move anywhere and there hasnt been any better jobs local, meet with old friends about once every half a year to watch a usually shit film at the cinema, and after my pets are sorted im back on the internet till work again.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Im not suicidal but aside from that one day the other week when i got to be a wolf keeper i dont see the point in living. I cant move anywhere and there hasnt been any better jobs local, meet with old friends about once every half a year to watch a usually shit film at the cinema, and after my pets are sorted im back on the internet till work again.



I totally can relate and I see your point. That is why I'm constantly seeking goals to achieve, it keeps me occupied. And writing is quite a great way to vent/escape/set a goal that can be "insurmountable" (given the thing you're writing can lead to many spinoffs and side stories, you'll be occupied for a while)

PS : Le français que j'ai pu lire un peu plus haut est bon. Pas parfait, mais le niveau est bon ♪


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 21, 2014)

I wanna quit my job sooooo much, but finding a new one is hard. I just want to live the simple hermit life. Draw, video games, eat, poop, sleep. Rinse, lather, repeat.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 21, 2014)

I tried little projects but they always backfired pathetically on me, like starting a gaming channel, only to spend a lot of money on the equipment then have it stop working the second day. I've given up all hope of anything, but its still no better, before i know it im back at work again -_-
Im hoping that maybe if i binge enough on chocolate and KFC it might knock some years off working seeing as we'll probably never retire.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 21, 2014)

I confess that I have something I don't want to tell you in this thread


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> B'en, j'espere qu'elles les ont dans tous les types. Apres tout, qu'est-ce qui est les Canadians si ce n'est pas accommodant?


Omelette du fromage.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I confess that I have something I don't want to tell you in this thread



You've got the clap?


----------



## Gronix (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You've got the clap?



Noo?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

I will discover your confession by process of elimination.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 21, 2014)

I bet he's an arborphile.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 21, 2014)

I have apiphobia.


BRN said:


> Une chatte blanc n'est pas toujours une chatte emmerdeur. Si tu aimes des cheveux...~





Feste said:


> B'en, j'espere qu'elles les ont dans tous les types. Apres tout, qu'est-ce qui est les Canadians si ce n'est pas accommodant?


Reading this was a treat. I adore the French language.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I will discover your confession by process of elimination.


Good luck fiding me in this shithole :V



jtrekkie said:


> I bet he's an arborphile.


I just looked up what the hell is that and... what the hell... no


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

I didn't know people could get a woody for trees.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 21, 2014)

Imagine the splinters.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

I just had a funny thought of someone joining this site who has a fear of a certain animal, and one other person has that as a fursona. And the phobic loses their shit when the other person tries to start a conversation with them.
It was such an amusing thought I want to see it happen.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I tried little projects but they always backfired pathetically on me, like starting a gaming channel, only to spend a lot of money on the equipment then have it stop working the second day. I've given up all hope of anything, but its still no better, before i know it im back at work again -_-
> Im hoping that maybe if i binge enough on chocolate and KFC it might knock some years off working seeing as we'll probably never retire.



Well, don't hope for that Harbinger. Life is full of mundane days and bad occurrences. You gotta keep plugging along for those rare great days.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 21, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I just had a funny thought of someone joining this site who has a fear of a certain animal, and one other person has that as a fursona. And the phobic loses their shit when the other person tries to start a conversation with them.
> It was such an amusing thought I want to see it happen.



Ha ha yeah, its totally not like a certain wolf guy has always disliked chimpanzee's and the like for being uber aggressive dick ripping off face eating nightmare fuel or anything ha ha ha...
Although sloths are cute.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, don't hope for that Harbinger. Life is full of mundane days and bad occurrences. You gotta keep plugging along for those rare great days.



Meh, a shiny pokemon with pokerus seems more common :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Meh, a shiny pokemon with pokerus seems more common :/



I honestly just think you need a girlfriend. :S I know that sounds bad and that you've had difficulty in that area but...you need someone with a different viewpoint to keep you invested in things and to challenge you.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Ha ha yeah, its totally not like a certain wolf guy has always disliked chimpanzee's and the like for being uber aggressive dick ripping off face eating nightmare fuel or anything ha ha ha...
> Although sloths are cute.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 21, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I honestly just think you need a girlfriend. :S I know that sounds bad and that you've had difficulty in that area but...you need someone with a different viewpoint to keep you invested in things and to challenge you.



I wish, i mean not because people tell me that or constant hounding by parents but i've always wanted some to be all mushy and stuff with and do stuff together :/


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I wish, i mean not because people tell me that or constant hounding by parents but i've always wanted some to be all mushy and stuff with and do stuff together :/



Like I said yesterday : fret not, it shall arrive soon enough. Of course, you'll need to push things a little to get the job done, but it seriously doesn't take a lot. Find someone with whom you have good chemistry and that isn't already "taken" or lesbian (that happens quite a lot with me) and it should go smoothly.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 21, 2014)

I've had three girlfriends, all of which I've broken up with for different reasons:
1. She blocked me on Facebook.
2. She found out I had crushes on guys.
3. (This was an online one from the Philippines) We couldn't do long-distance.
This was last year, when I was a desperate douche.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 21, 2014)

^^^Her breaking up with you over you liking guys was kind of shitty...


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 21, 2014)

Girls in my school are homophobic.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

My last serious relationship ended 4 years ago, and the only relationships I've had since are one-night mutual wanking sessions.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 21, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Like I said yesterday : fret not, it shall arrive soon enough. Of course, you'll need to push things a little to get the job done, but it seriously doesn't take a lot. Find someone with whom you have good chemistry and that isn't already "taken" or lesbian (that happens quite a lot with me) and it should go smoothly.



Well thats the thing, there isnt really anyone around here, dont have a social life either so cant really meet anyone through that. And im not sure if it counts as a crush or whatever but i've noticed a surprisingly high amount of which i thought were pretty damn attractive which amazingly enough also had the same weird ass interests i do aswell as being a furry, although all were like you said either taken or not a fan of the meat n two veg :V



Bonobosoph said:


> :razz:



Eugh,  damn primates all weird and on two legs n shit...



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Breaking up over you liking guys was kind of shitty...



Yeah but were the crushes whilst he was with her?
Not that i would know much about relationships as apparent in my many whiny posts :V
But dont partners usually not like their partners eyeing up others regardless of gender?


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah but were the crushes whilst he was with her?
> Not that i would know much about relationships as apparent in my many whiny posts :V
> But dont partners usually not like their partners eyeing up others regardless of gender?


They began before the relationship, so I still had them...


----------



## DrGravitas (Sep 21, 2014)

I saw a small roach on my kitchen counter late last night after flipping on a light. I screamed a scream a 6 year old girl would make fun of. It frightened the roach, which ran under a nearby newspaper. I grabbed an empty pizza box and tossed it on top of the newspaper and began pounding it with my hand as hard as I could, screaming hysterically, for about a minute.

My hand is still still puffy and kind of hurts to close today; I'm half-afraid I may have broken it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah but were the crushes whilst he was with her?
> Not that i would know much about relationships as apparent in my many whiny posts :V
> But dont partners usually not like their partners eyeing up others regardless of gender?



That's true, and I don't know Ninten's situation, but if it was past crushes he meant but he happens to only like the girl he's with now it realm shouldn't be much different than if he had crushes on girls in the past. It's not like he'd cheat on someone just because he also likes/liked guys. 

But I'm no expert either so I'll join the club x3


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 21, 2014)

DrGravitas said:


> I saw a small roach on my kitchen counter late last night after flipping on a light. I screamed a scream a 6 year old girl would make fun of. It frightened the roach, which ran under a nearby newspaper. I grabbed an empty pizza box and tossed it on top of the newspaper and began pounding it with my hand as hard as I could, screaming hysterically, for about a minute.
> 
> My hand is still still puffy and kind of hurts to close today; I'm half-afraid I may have broken it.



Confession time again: I keep exotic pet cockroaches, currenly keep:

Domino roaches
Ghost porcelain roaches
Black winged death head roaches
Headlight roaches


----------



## Chxshire (Sep 21, 2014)

I've only done a few serious relationships, I was engaged for a ~year once, dated another guy casually for about nine months, and another long distance one for ~two months where we broke up a week before I was flying out to see him.
I'm much more interested in just casual fun, I've developed a rather dumb fear of serious commitment.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Confession time again: I keep exotic pet cockroaches, currenly keep:
> 
> Domino roaches
> Ghost porcelain roaches
> ...



No Madagascar hissing cockaroaches?


----------



## DrGravitas (Sep 21, 2014)

Normally, roaches and other insects don't bother me. I guess it was the shock of seeing it randomly, in my kitchen that just broke my mind for a minute.

I had an old kindergarten teacher who kept Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches in the school, and would occasionally walk around with one on her like a brooch. Ah, memories!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

*proof reads story*
WTF did I just write


----------



## Distorted (Sep 21, 2014)

I had a girlfriend in middle school, but we never did anything. I turned into a crybaby when I saw her dance with someone else. It was very dumb. 

Then I had a "friend" that I met at work. He was a very physical person, and looking back at it all there was a lot of sexual harassment. Yet, I never said anything...


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 21, 2014)

By the way, I'm currently single. Which is probably a good thing, since I have crushes on several people. :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 21, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I just had a funny thought of someone joining this site who has a fear of a certain animal, and one other person has that as a fursona. And the phobic loses their shit when the other person tries to start a conversation with them.
> It was such an amusing thought I want to see it happen.



Sharksonas and Bugsonas


----------



## Misomie (Sep 21, 2014)

Crushes really aren't a big deal. When I was younger it freaked me out when I had two crushes at the same time. Heck, it's pretty much just your animal instincts kicking in. They're pretty easy to ignore as well if you don't feel like putting up with their garbage. Not to mention that fantasies are totally healthy (unless you try to act out those that'll cause harm). Plus, it's fairly normal to gain mini crushes while in a long term relationship. They're fine as long as you handle them correctly (ie. ignore them or keep them in your fantasy realm). I guess I don't see why people make such a bid deal about crushes. It's not like they are feelings of love and mean anything.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Haha! That reminds me, I didn't like boys that much at all, I always rolls my eyes in sixth grade when girls were talking about boys. I just didn't feel anything. Heck, I remember a younger me never wanting to get married. 

Then Eighth grade happened and I started having crushes on at least two boys and I was horrified I felt like I was transforming into something I never wanted to be, so whenever I had those feelings I was like "No! Stop!"

...I also said I'd never want to have sex ahahaha oh my have times changed x3

I still dont want kids either, that'll probably change too when I age into that phase


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 21, 2014)

When I burned my hand today at work I yelped like a dog. Pretty sure I got some weird looks afterwards.

Canine yelps, barks, and whines have become second nature.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 21, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> When I burned my hand today at work I yelped like a dog. Pretty sure I got some weird looks afterwards.
> 
> Canine yelps, barks, and whines have become second nature.



Yeah, its the furry coming out. I've growled at people, and animals, before.


----------



## Chxshire (Sep 21, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> When I burned my hand today at work I yelped like a dog. Pretty sure I got some weird looks afterwards.
> 
> Canine yelps, barks, and whines have become second nature.





jtrekkie said:


> Yeah, its the furry coming out. I've growled at people, and animals, before.



Same, I meow when I get surprised/confused/at random intervals; it kinda happened on accident.
Hissing, too, though my friends encouraged that. :d


----------



## OceanOrca (Sep 22, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> When I burned my hand today at work I yelped like a dog. Pretty sure I got some weird looks afterwards.
> 
> Canine yelps, barks, and whines have become second nature.



In reality, humans make just as many animalistic noises as any other animals.
We have the vocal cords for mimicry, we can hiss, growl, pique, squeal, squak and other various noises(such as laughing and crying), it's just that thousands of years of humanity trying to push us away from animals has taugh us to surpress the natural non verbal communication that humans used to do regularly.
Snorts, hissing, vocal clicks, are all part of natural human behavior.

I'm not a furry myself, but I personally will make clicks, around other people and some people respond to them, and I'll make kinda "happy" squeal noises when I crawl under the my blankets. It's an impulse, and I just decided to not surpress it anymore since I live alone.


----------



## yesterday (Sep 22, 2014)

I fingered myself in the butt once (my hole was clean though) and then I liked how my finger smelled afterwards. >.>


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 22, 2014)

OceanOrca said:


> In reality, humans make just as many animalistic noises as any other animals.
> We have the vocal cords for mimicry, we can hiss, growl, pique, squeal, squak and other various noises(such as laughing and crying), it's just that thousands of years of humanity trying to push us away from animals has taugh us to surpress the natural non verbal communication that humans used to do regularly.
> Snorts, hissing, vocal clicks, are all part of natural human behavior.
> 
> I'm not a furry myself, but I personally will make clicks, around other people and some people respond to them, and I'll make kinda "happy" squeal noises when I crawl under the my blankets. It's an impulse, and I just decided to not surpress it anymore since I live alone.



That explains why I make happy noises when I jump into bed after a long day. Instincts!

And wtf, yesterday. lol


----------



## Chaossal (Sep 22, 2014)

I confess I have just gotten done reading all the confessions from page 1-42 last night to 42-now.

And since where on the subject of noises I hiss when I get really startled v.v' can't help it. It can be really embarrassing for me when it happens around others v///v


----------



## Gronix (Sep 22, 2014)

I confess someone reminded me of a dark secret I have(again) wich is so embarrasing that no one is gonna get it out of me. It's horrible D:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I confess someone reminded me of a dark secret I have(again) wich is so embarrasing that no one is gonna get it out of me. It's horrible D:


Don't worry, I don't think anybody cares enough to want to pry that secret from you.

Confessions... I seldom cut myself with a tiny multi-tool sawblade. It feels scratchy and doesn't hurt; Actually feels alright. It leaves a mark though and it's always annoying to explain it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 22, 2014)

On the subject of noises...I'm terrible with them. The intentional ones are okay. I growl and whimper,

However...is it possible to develop tourettes? Because sometimes I make involuntary noises or actions randomly, erratically, and frequently,my family thinks I'm crazy. 

It started out with really loud yelps or whipping my neck sideways really quickly as if I'm being punched by an invisible hand. Now its deep sighs or gasps and random cat meows. 

I've tried to disguise it but like I said its often involuntary. Sometimes I control the gasps or sighs so its less obvious or I've decided to bite my wrist everytime I feel an onset 

...they also don't know why I do it, and I haven't told them why. It's because my mind wanders and has bad memory flashbacks that make me unsettled so I try to 'erase' it. I've tried looking up what it is and how to stop it but nothing suitable comes up.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 22, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Don't worry, I don't think anybody cares enough to want to pry that secret from you.



They would if they knew... they would :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2014)

OceanOrca said:


> In reality, humans make just as many animalistic noises as any other animals.
> We have the vocal cords for mimicry, we can hiss, growl, pique, squeal, squak and other various noises(such as laughing and crying), it's just that thousands of years of humanity trying to push us away from animals has taugh us to surpress the natural non verbal communication that humans used to do regularly.
> Snorts, hissing, vocal clicks, are all part of natural human behavior.
> 
> I'm not a furry myself, but I personally will make clicks, around other people and some people respond to them, and I'll make kinda "happy" squeal noises when I crawl under the my blankets. It's an impulse, and I just decided to not surpress it anymore since I live alone.



...It's actually impossible for human vocal chords to make any noise that isn't an animal noise, since we're animals. ._.


----------



## OceanOrca (Sep 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...It's actually impossible for human vocal chords to make any noise that isn't an animal noise, since we're animals. ._.


Animalistic referring to the idea of non intelligible auditory communication.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 22, 2014)

I can make some weird clicking sound. Its not really clicking, but I don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 22, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I had a girlfriend in middle school, but we never did anything. I turned into a crybaby when I saw her dance with someone else. It was very dumb.
> 
> Then I had a "friend" that I met at work. He was a very physical person, and looking back at it all there was a lot of sexual harassment. Yet, I never said anything...



i was harassed by a "friend" in high school who did a lot of touchy grabby shit that freaked me out. When i kinda sorta accidentaly told my parents he was so touchy, they had him reported and kicked out of school. i felt kinda bad 'cuzz later came out of the closet and apologized for not knowing how to express himself...

...but i don't feel bad anymore 'cuzz he's in prison for kiddy-pron, molestation and murdering his stepchild! YAY!!


----------



## tisr (Sep 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...It's actually impossible for human vocal chords to make any noise that isn't an animal noise, since we're animals. ._.



The vocal chords can be used to imitate sounds not characteristic of animals. Furthermore, a few sounds produced by the mouth are not done with vocal chords.

On a similar topic, I am literally unable to scream or shout. When I try to do so, my throat sort of closes in on itself and I let out a very soft shriek. I never found it a problem though, except that I can't scream to metal music.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 22, 2014)

I've always thought a howl would feel awesome although i know its beyond corny as fuck and have not once ever tried it. Yet...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've always thought a howl would feel awesome although i know its beyond corny as fuck and have not once ever tried it. Yet...



 A man at my college can howl like a real wolf.


----------



## Chaossal (Sep 22, 2014)

Let the howl out ;3 its really fun~ Me and my best friend use to run around in to woods at night and howl at the moonXD its been a long time since then but it was always really fun

Edit: I swear I clicked "Reply with quote" >:|


----------



## Chaossal (Sep 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> A man at my college can howl like a real wolf.



Maybe he is really a werewolf! ;p


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 22, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> However...is it possible to develop tourettes? Because sometimes I make involuntary noises or actions randomly, erratically, and frequently,my family thinks I'm crazy.
> 
> It started out with really loud yelps or whipping my neck sideways really quickly as if I'm being punched by an invisible hand. Now its deep sighs or gasps and random cat meows.
> 
> I've tried to disguise it but like I said its often involuntary. Sometimes I control the gasps or sighs so its less obvious or I've decided to bite my wrist everytime I feel an onset



When I was maybe 9 I started having motor tics which continued to get worse. By 12 or 13 I had vocal tics, too. A lot of the time I don't even know I'm doing it until people start looking at me. They told me it wasn't Tourettes, though, so I don't know if it's the same thing.



Fallowfox said:


> A man at my college can howl like a real wolf.



My brother can bawl like a real cow, and can howl well enough that coyotes answer him.




Gronix said:


> They would if they knew... they would :V


*puts hand on shoulder*
I care.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 22, 2014)

I meow around my friends all the time. They accept it and some will even meow back, so it's not really an issue. However, I've gotten so accustomed to meowing, especially as a response, that I have to really watch myself during classes or work. I'm afraid that one day someone will call out to me and I'll answer with a meow, followed by a long awkward silence and some serious questions about my sanity.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 22, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> ...but i don't feel bad anymore 'cuzz he's in prison for kiddy-pron, molestation and murdering his stepchild! YAY!!



I would've felt bad for him that he "Couldn't express himself', but in light of the new evidence you pretty much did the right thing and the previous statement sounds like a lame excuse to defend himself.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 22, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> I confess I have just gotten done reading all the confessions from page 1-42 last night to 42-now.



*checks number of pages* *clicks on the first one and looks at date*
... Holy hell.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 22, 2014)

I once bit someone who tried to steal my chocolate. I put a bruise on the poor guy too. Afterwards I growled at him and hunched over the chocolate eating it greedily. 

I like chocolate.....


----------



## Ruethel (Sep 22, 2014)

I confess that I really ought to get back into the fandom more, I miss it :c


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 22, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I once bit someone who tried to steal my chocolate. I put a bruise on the poor guy too. Afterwards I growled at him and hunched over the chocolate eating it greedily.
> 
> I like chocolate.....




Dang. Have you had all of your shots?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 22, 2014)

Last night, I dreamed that I scored with three anthro women on separate occasions, in the same room; a wolf, leopard, and iguana. I absolutely hate to admit it... but it was one of my better dreams. lmfao 

The cuddling was nice.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 22, 2014)

I always thought that Guadalupe was a kind of fruit


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 22, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I once bit someone who tried to steal my chocolate. I put a bruise on the poor guy too. Afterwards I growled at him and hunched over the chocolate eating it greedily.
> 
> I like chocolate.....


You must be the Chocolate Guy from SpongeBob.
Or Mello from Death Note.


----------



## Feste (Sep 22, 2014)

I confess I've been told I kind of purr sometimes when my back is scratched and I'm not paying attention...I love back scratches...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> A man at my college can howl like a real wolf.


I can 'a wroo wroo wroo.....' like a husky.


----------



## shteev (Sep 22, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I can 'a wroo wroo wroo.....' like a husky.



Husky reporting in, you don't have the proper authority


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 22, 2014)

I can't seem to be settled with a sona' design for more than a week.


----------



## stingwolf2000 (Sep 22, 2014)

I like a certain something but not sure if i will ever get it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2014)

I took a picture of my weiner with my mother's camera when I was in elementary school.


----------



## clockworkgenesis (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh boy, confession time. Reading these has been hella fun, so I'll pop in for a turn.

I have a knock-off Chinese-made Galaxy S3 and it's entertaining just using the thing. It doesn't even say my service is T-Mobile, it says some Chinese "Q" provider. I love it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2014)

I hold the record for most foreign bodies removed from a single ear by my pediatrician.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I hold the record for most foreign bodies removed from a single ear by my pediatrician.



Do tell.


----------



## shteev (Sep 22, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I hold the record for most foreign bodies removed from a single ear by my pediatrician.





Fallowfox said:


> Do tell.



DON'T tell


----------



## KyryK (Sep 22, 2014)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I can't seem to be settled with a sona' design for more than a week.


I'm exactly the same, i've been constantly redesigning my 'sona since January.

Also, i confess that until a few moments ago i thought your avatar was a fursuit and that i'd run into you while playing TF2 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 22, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I hold the record for most foreign bodies removed from a single ear by my pediatrician.





Fallowfox said:


> Do tell.





shteev said:


> DON'T tell



Fucking tell!


----------



## KyryK (Sep 22, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Fucking tell!


Motherfucking Tell, you dick!


----------



## Misomie (Sep 22, 2014)

I forced myself to make my fursona female in hopes it'll help me with accepting my own body. It doesn't. Anything people say or that I think that reminds me of my sex knocks my mood back down. Knowing that there is nothing that I can do about it hurts. The thing that has worked the most so far is just trying to ignore it and pretend that I'm androgynous. It works for tricking my brain for awhile but once someone says, "a female like you..." or something like that.... It just sucks. Assigning my gender as agender did help for awhile but even that is failing.


----------



## Chxshire (Sep 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I forced myself to make my fursona female in hopes it'll help me with accepting my own body. It doesn't. Anything people say or that I think that reminds me of my sex knocks my mood back down. Knowing that there is nothing that I can do about it hurts. The thing that has worked the most so far is just trying to ignore it and pretend that I'm androgynous. It works for tricking my brain for awhile but once someone says, "a female like you..." or something like that.... It just sucks. Assigning my gender as agender did help for awhile but even that is failing.



As an Agender myself, I know the feeling. I treat my fursona like another one of my roleplay characters, though; their gender expression does not equal /my/ gender expression. They have a dick because I have a dick, they just happen to be more comfortable with that than I am. 
Being nonbinary in general can get rather difficult, in and outside of the furry fandom.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 23, 2014)

Buck up, Misomie! Don't let them keep you down.


----------



## Teckolf (Sep 23, 2014)

Sometimes, more often than I care to admit, I pretend/imagine that I have a big dog next to me. It is just a comfortable, refreshing feeling. 

And then I miss my parent's dog, even though I have lived out of the house for several years now I still miss that dog.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm honestly worried about my mental health, that I'm going to eventually do something very dumb or snap at something randomly small. I've gone to a psychologist, but I think I need to go back.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Do tell.


Nine shells from some kind of juvenile sea snail.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 23, 2014)

Dunno how or why but I somehow managed to get 3 casual rp buddies in the past week. 
Probably not that weird, but it's something relatively new to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2014)

I was roleplaying with one guy and he kept on badgering me to pretend I was doing sexy stuff with my mother. Furries are weird.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I was roleplaying with one guy and he kept on badgering me to pretend I was doing sexy stuff with my mother. Furries are weird.


And that's why i don't want to RP.

Although it would be fun to mess with people like that, doing stuff like finding subs, tying them up and then having your character have a heart attack and dying leaving them trapped in a decidedly un-erotic situation. Or making a character with erectile dysfunction that will try to start an awkward conversation about chess or something after failing to get it up.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> And that's why i don't want to RP.
> 
> Although it would be fun to mess with people like that, doing stuff like finding subs, tying them up and then having your character have a heart attack and dying leaving them trapped in a decidedly un-erotic situation. Or making a character with erectile dysfunction that will try to start an awkward conversation about chess or something after failing to get it up.



That... Is...

Brilliant.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 23, 2014)

i mentioned before how music has a strong influence on my mood. So i realized today on the way to work that i can't listen to the soundtrack to Earthbound without either grinning ear to ear like a tard or tearing up and sniffling...or both. Got a few weird looks on the freeway today.



TheKingOfTheCats said:


> And that's why i don't want to RP.
> 
> 
> Although it would be fun to mess with people like that, doing stuff like finding subs, tying them up and then having your character have a heart attack and dying leaving them trapped in a decidedly un-erotic situation. Or making a character with erectile dysfunction that will try to start an awkward conversation about chess or something after failing to get it up.



Had a friend in high school who'd do that on the computers in the library. There'd be about 6 or 7 kids gathered around reading the log as he "cybered" with random strangers on Yahoo. Comedy gold.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 23, 2014)

I enjoy looking at the posts with locks on them just to see why they were stopped, some of them are very very entertaining. Especially if the post gets trolled to hell.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 23, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> I enjoy looking at the posts with locks on them just to see why they were stopped, some of them are very very entertaining. Especially if the post gets trolled to hell.



I confess I lurk banned users to see why they got banned...cuz I'm nosy like that


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 23, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I confess I lurk banned users to see why they got banned...cuz I'm nosy like that



Oh wow, why didn't I think of this.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2014)

I desperately want one of those Rainbow Dash cosplay wigs, not as part of a cosplay, but just to wear, permamently. The reason that I haven't bought one is because I know this is stupid.

And this is probably the worst thing that I have confessed to yet.


----------



## Mauve (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't like many people, my family included.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm a very vengeful person and hold grudges for a loooong time.

 I had this bat plush I really loved and when my brother was born my mom took it and gave it to him. Years later I found the wings ripped off and it had to be thrown away. Never forget....
This dumb kid in elementary stole my favourite pencil, so I stole $10 from him.

I've gotten away from extreme measures of revenge though, mostly because I haven't encountered anyone that wronged me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 23, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I'm a very vengeful person and hold grudges for a loooong time.
> 
> I had this bat plush I really loved and when my brother was born my mom took it and gave it to him. Years later I found the wings ripped off and it had to be thrown away. Never forget....
> This dumb kid in elementary stole my favourite pencil, so I stole $10 from him.
> ...



=)

If you let that go, you will be a lot more happy


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 23, 2014)

Haven't been here in awhile, and just read from where I left off (from page 39). Gosh, you guys are silly. This thread doesn't disappoint.

I confess most of my day has been spent on e621, religiousforums, and here rather than revising my thesis that was supposed to be finalized a few months ago...

And with that, I must leave once more.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 23, 2014)

I cried when lee died in the walking dead season 1


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2014)

There's a station nearby and they sell these awesome tortilla wrap things, but I confess that I get too paranoid and spend way too much time looking out for... uh, "stuff" that shouldn't be there. Fuck, I always get like this with fastfood stuff. At least you can watch them at Subway.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 23, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I confess most of my day has been spent on e621, religiousforums



if you're looking for Jeebus, you won't be finding Him there...unless He's got fluffy ears, a tail and something up His ass.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 23, 2014)

I confess that L from Death Note has caused me to sometimes sit in his weird position and occasionally hold things like he does.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I confess that L from Death Note has caused me to sometimes sit in his weird position and occasionally hold things like he does.



I started wearing boxers because of a webcomic.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> =)
> 
> If you let that go, you will be a lot more happy




Eh, not always. As shallow as it sounds, one of my biggest regrets is that I didn't beat the hell out of this one prick from middle school when I had the chance. I took the "high road" instead, but looking back, I feel that I would have been a lot happier had I stood up for myself and just kicked his ass. There isn't really a nice way to say it, but in some circumstances, knowing you had your revenge feels better in the long run.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 23, 2014)

-The Jewish kid in my 2nd grade class called me 'Haman'. I'll take it as a compliment.
-The Native American and Brazilian girls gave me shit for having a German name in my 5th grade class (Nazi accusations, etc.), so I did my biography presentation on Adolf Hitler.
-I bit a fat kid in the arm for forcing me down on a picnic table in summer camp. Doughy bastard leaned up against a tree and cried like a baby for minutes.
-I sent my obese halfwit stepsister to the hospital with a concussion for slapping me in the face mutiple times. 2 years probation was worth it. Now she lives with her deadbeat boyfriend on welfare with their 3 calves.
-I killed off hundreds of Gypsy Moth caterpillars in the yard one year in my teens. Some of them were killed with arcing electricity that I conducted with foil from a plasma globe. Unlike the others,  I actually feel bad about this confession.


----------



## Astus (Sep 23, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -I sent my obese halfwit stepsister to the hospital with a concussion for slapping me in the face mutiple times. 2 years probation was worth it. Now she lives with her deadbeat boyfriend on welfare with their 3 calves.



I confess i laughed harder than i should have at the 3 calves part....


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 23, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I cried when lee died in the walking dead season 1



"I'll...miss, you...."


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I desperately want one of those Rainbow Dash cosplay wigs, not as part of a cosplay, but just to wear, permamently. The reason that I haven't bought one is because I know this is stupid.
> 
> And this is probably the worst thing that I have confessed to yet.



I think coloring my hair an unnatural color would be fun but I can't really see myself doing that...

(just buy the wig and post selfies on the forum :3)


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 23, 2014)

I confess that whilst I have never liked sports, in recent days it has grown on my quite a lot. It is a good atmosphere and a good community, as long as you don't mention what football (soccer) team you support...


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 23, 2014)

I literally have no idea why I did it but I deliberately destroyed a classmate's lego construction when I was about 5 or 6 years old and tried to pass it off as an accident.

Teacher didn't believe me. The first (and only) time I got told off for bad behaviour.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah, no, not saying that


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 23, 2014)

There was a pan handler today, and I didn't give him anything. I'm a terrible person. 



Fallowfox said:


> yeah, no, not saying that



Dang it, Fox. That's going to keep me up tonight.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> There was a pan handler today, and I didn't give him anything. I'm a terrible person.



Don't feel bad. Sometimes those people are just trying to trick you out of your money. I've seen some of the beggars downtown ask for money like it's their job. One guy even got into his car after a couple gave him money. They hardly do anything to help themselves. They wind up buying drugs and booze anyway. Sounds harsh but true.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 23, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Don't feel bad. Sometimes those people are just trying to trick you out of your money. I've seen some of the beggars downtown ask for money like it's their job. One guy even got into his car after a couple gave him money. They hardly do anything to help themselves. They wind up buying drugs and booze anyway. Sounds harsh but true.


This happened to my mom. She used to give this guy some money everyday until one day she caught him talking on his cell phone and drove away in his car. Yep. 

I was walking past McDonalds when this fat dude came to me and asked me money for a meal. He only asked for one dollar. I opened up my wallet and he saw the $20 bill $5 bill I had and asked for that instead. I give him the 5, but I really shouldn't have given it to him, but I felt incredible generous that day and I needed karma to do me a favour. Yes, I believe in karma.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 23, 2014)

I have given items to a homeless couple and a homeless man.

The couple did not ask a cent, they were an old couple and I gave them I think $20-60... I wish I had given them the other twenty bill.
They were overjoyed in tears.

The man, he and I talked about my car, and other stuff, and it came from me asking that he was a homeless veteran. I honestly believe he was, he did not bring it up, he never asked a cent, so I bought him some food on my card (enough to hold over for a few days, if perishable).
I hope it helped him.


You can really tell if you look closely what is what.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

I pretty much only give food to homeless people. They either accept it gracefully or throw it back in my face n cuss me out for not giving them cash. I've had both happen to me numerous times.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 24, 2014)

There's like one homeless guy I know of in my town.

I'd give him something, but I hardly ever see him, and when I do, I'm speeding down the highway.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 24, 2014)

Some guy asked me for change once...

I said no, then walked away with the sound of coins jingling in my pocket.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 24, 2014)

I have like 3 or 4 I think.

Frankly, the only sex I've ever had was with 1 guy, with a condom and he didn't even get in all the way. Basically, I don't really like sex and see no real appeal in it. I'd rather spend time doing fun things with a lover like playing videogames or going to a movie or Christmas shopping for other people together.

Despite my cocky and tough attitude, I'm incredibly unconfident and kind of a wimp. Which leads into number 3.

I don't like to discriminate between genders shown in an artwork when I know it's a good work, but I'm afraid to favorite things with females or female furries in them (both in average and skimpy clothing) because people have this annoying tendency to look over my shoulder when I use a computer and then judge me (and people have this tendency to make stereotypical female art with over exaggerated boobs, etc.). Or they look at my faves and then judge me or assume the wrong things about me.

I think that's about it. For now anyway.


----------



## Chaossal (Sep 24, 2014)

Sometimes is best to not give those beggars money gosh at a bus station my mom gave this one guy some and then suddenly we were swarmed by like 20 beggars and we got in the truck and they would not let us leave! They were all swarming the truck with there hands and bodies all reaching in so we could not close the doors! D: it was like being attacked by zombies! We had a area in the truck where we keeped change so we had to grab some and throw it out the doors so that they would run after it so that we could close the doors and get the hell out of there! D:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 24, 2014)

A friend of mine keeps fake dollar bills in his wallet that look real from afar but up close say things like, "get a job". He passes those out when he goes to the city and gets asked by panhandlers and bums on freeway ramps.

Me, i BUY them food. if i'm headed somewhere that there's food and i know i'm coming back, i buy an extra nosh for the homeless; especially those with pets. Cans of dog/cat food are cheap. That being said, you gotta be real convincing if i'm to believe you're in need. if you're smoking or if your sign says you need money for drugs/booze (which is pretty common here) then you can count me out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> *A friend of mine keeps fake dollar bills in his wallet that look real from afar but up close say things like, "get a job". *He passes those out when he goes to the city and gets asked by panhandlers and bums on freeway ramps.
> 
> Me, i BUY them food. if i'm headed somewhere that there's food and i know i'm coming back, i buy an extra nosh for the homeless; especially those with pets. Cans of dog/cat food are cheap. That being said, you gotta be real convincing if i'm to believe you're in need. if you're smoking or if your sign says you need money for drugs/booze (which is pretty common here) then you can count me out.



What a dick. 

Your way is very generous. Myself, I avoid carrying physical money because that affords me an excuse. If I give money to the homeless, then it goes through a council organisation or something, where I'm sure it's not being spent on cigarettes.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 24, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> if you're looking for Jeebus, you won't be finding Him there...unless He's got fluffy ears, a tail and something up His ass.



That...is a hilarious image.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 24, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I cried when lee died in the walking dead season 1



Who didn't? D:


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't really think of anything that depresses more than someone walking away and abandoning me and not even giving me the time to explain why. Oh no wait, I thought of something else, that moment when you find that your family are laughing at everything you do behind your back.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I can't really think of anything that depresses more than someone walking away and abandoning me and not even giving me the time to explain why.



>< I did that to someone when I was 16. 

Suffice to say, people who do that are idiots, so don't fill your head up with thoughts about them.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 24, 2014)

A while ago I went gluten free and vegetarian to see how it would affect my health (a majority of my family members have allergies or digestive disorders relating to one or both of them). So far I've been feeling better, I've lost some weight, and butt stuff is much cleaner.

If I'd known that last one I'd have gone vegetarian much sooner.

(I'm ok with gluten, though, so at least I can eat more.)


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know whether to upload a story and picture I have saved for a while onto FA. 
It's about my character going to a party and most of the guest list are bonobos and they're basically having a drug addled orgy of debauchery and stuff. Also there's a creepy orangutan who has a thing for chimps but in their world that's like a really repulsive thing. (Because ew, other species)
I have an illustration to go with it, well, the mass bonobo madness, not the orangutan scenes. 

Should I or should I not submit this? I don't wanna fall into the "sex stories for the sake of it" trap, I was merelly trying to figure out in my head what the sex lives of this topsy turvy population would be like.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 24, 2014)

I really like PastryofApathy's fursona. I dunno why maybe it's the art style or boobs. Probably boobs, but whatever.

The thought of being a lonely artist comforts me when I start to feel lonely. 

Today, I just don't give a fuck. I don't know how that's a confession. I just wanted to share that. c:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 24, 2014)

i'd like to confess that i left the fandom (and most of the inter-webs in general) about 10 years ago and i'm struggling to get back in. i don't know where to start because i don't have NEARLY the free time or attention span that i used to have. My attention deficit keeps me from focussing on life and hobbies at the same time and i'm afraid of forgetting the important stuff in favor of teh interwebs, writing and art.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 25, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I confess most of my day has been spent on e621, religiousforums



The combo just delights me.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 25, 2014)

I confess that I still hear voices sometimes. Only when it's silent though. Like a group of people whispering amongst themselves.

But I can still feel them there, if that makes sense. My medication keeps everything calm and quiet but I feel as if they're still there.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 25, 2014)

...


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 25, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> The combo just delights me.



In that order, too. I've got my priorities.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 25, 2014)

I like roll off my bed and hit the ground when I'm feeling incredibly lazy in the mornings. It gives me a nice jolt to wake me up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I like roll off my bed and hit the ground when I'm feeling incredibly lazy in the mornings. It gives me a nice jolt to wake me up.



I'd do that if it wasn't fucking cold. So I just slap myself.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I like roll off my bed and hit the ground when I'm feeling incredibly lazy in the mornings. It gives me a nice jolt to wake me up.



That just sounds painful.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 25, 2014)

Shhhhh! Don't tell my dog, but I gave my cat the tuna juice from my latest tuna batch. It'd kill him to find out that he missed it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 25, 2014)

NightsOfStars said:


> That just sounds painful.



Oh, it is, but that's the point.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Oh, it is, but that's the point.



Well, my dorm has solid, tiled floors and a desk right next to my face so I'm probably imagining it in that kind of condition and it sounds even more painful. A guy rolled out of his lofted bed once down here and he cracked a rib.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 25, 2014)

I get way too attached to OCs too quickly. TT^TT

Maybe instead of selling as a whole I'll charge $10 or so per re-color. I can always do that.... I'll give it until Monday and then decide.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 25, 2014)

I will buy just about anything that has foxes on it without a second though.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I used to be in a looot of bad business to the point where DEA was staking out the block. 
Glad I got out of that nonsense.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I will buy just about anything that has foxes on it without a second though.



I'm pretty close to the same.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I pick my nose when no one is around...

It's because I hate boogers just sitting in my nostrils o^o What do people do, just leave it there?

...yeah dont worry, I don't stick it anywhere I flick it off or trash it x3


----------



## Hewge (Sep 25, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> What do people do, just leave it there?



There's these things called tissues. I think people normally like, blow in them or something?!

Crazy, yeah?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hewge said:


> There's these things called tissues. I think people normally like, blow in them or something?!
> 
> Crazy, yeah?



Nah man, blowing doesn't work. Just makes your ears pop.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 26, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Nah man, blowing doesn't work. Just makes your ears pop.



That is hilarious out of context, but same here really. Tissues are only good for a runny nose. But boogers? Fuhgedabahtit...


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 26, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> That is hilarious out of context, but same here really. Tissues are only good for a runny nose. But boogers? Fuhgedabahtit...



It's true.

Sometimes, I leave my alarm clock on during the weekend on purpose even though I'm not in my dorm just because one of my friends at the end of the hall complains about it. XD


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 26, 2014)

My first anime was Inuyasha about 5 years ago.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I will buy just about anything that has foxes on it without a second though.



Linda on the same boat, except here we don't have a lot of fox-related goods (like, close to 0)... And that is also why I'm writing my book, cuz' I want some sweet Leo merch if it gets successful... Yep, definitely a selfish overambitious dolt ♪


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 26, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Linda on the same boat, except here we don't have a lot of fox-related goods (like, close to 0)


You mean in France? I thought Reynard was French. Hmm.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I will buy just about anything that has foxes on it without a second though.


I do that with bats.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2014)

I honestly think my life isn't good and I hit pretty low yesterday in a mood swing because of that.

Also I am needlessly hateful here because of reasons.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 26, 2014)

...and if you need proof of that last one, have a look at what came home with me last time I went to walmart:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14629559/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2014)

God ur such a foxfag


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 26, 2014)

I know, right?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2014)

Its ok I'm a batfag, and a foxfag, and a wolffag, and a lemurfag. Ooh wait I'm a general furfag,  I almost forgot.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You mean in France? I thought Reynard was French. Hmm.



The original Roman de Renart is French, yeah, but it seems the fox trend didn't catch on, sooo... Yeah. At least we had a show mid-80's about an anthro fox, buuut I wasn't born and I guess it died off pretty quickly anyway. Guess I'll have to see if my mother brings back something from England.

Also, yeah um... Sniper, those are quite... Conceptual (i.e ungodly to my taste). Sorry man.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 26, 2014)

I rarely buy anything with anything animal-related other than leather.

And I think animal print patterns, like cheetah print or zebra stripes are trashy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2014)

When I was 10-ish I mixed stuff I found in the yard (old peaches, dirty water, dog shit, whatever) in a 5-gallon bucket and let it sit in the sun, in an attempt to make 'the ultimate grossout'.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 27, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I do that with bats.



 O RLY??!


----------



## ~Jester (Sep 27, 2014)

I once smoked oregano cause I was out of weed... twas really gross and didn't get me the slightest bit high...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 27, 2014)

~Jester said:


> I once smoked oregano cause I was out of weed... twas really gross and didn't get me the slightest bit high...



How did you run out of weed in BC?

Besides, while it's decriminalized where you're at, it just got legalized south of you, in the non-Monarchist/Imperialist part of North America.


----------



## ~Jester (Sep 27, 2014)

That was when I was like 15 lol, It's not decriminalized in bc "yet". I am jelly of washington state though....rawr.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> O RLY??!



That's not a bat!

It's a monkey.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> O RLY??!


Fuck ur monkeys!


----------



## Chaossal (Sep 27, 2014)

I confess I had zebra print bed and pillow for a while >.> 
(was not the one to pick it out was a gift from my grandma and I lived with her at the time so I had to use it or she would have gotten upset >.<)
she went really crazy once when she bought me some HIDEOUS pajamas and I did not wear them(don't remember how they looked anymore) but I really had to draw the line at those >->


----------



## Ieono (Sep 27, 2014)

Sometimes I skip class just to continue masturbating.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

~Jester said:


> I once smoked oregano cause I was out of weed... twas really gross and didn't get me the slightest bit high...


I did the same thing with catnip once.

It burns hot enough to be painful when you inhale it and all it did was make me feel dizzy and slightly sick.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Well...today was an interesting workday. 

So I work at a boarding kennel right? I just got back from the back after letting three dogs out to do their business, I come back to see my coworkers giggling in the front doorway, they're looking in the playpen and I turn my head to see the two of the three dogs getting it on. So this dog is humping him...or so I thought...according to them there was full on fucking going on. I saw the little dog get up and his whole penis is unsheathed and exposed. 

So the rest of the day we joked about the gay dogs, and how well hung the small dog was...

Also, I got my coworkers number because we exchanged pictures of dog porn...I will never live that one down...

Edit: ...he was a really hot guy too, I swear this is the weirdest thing I've done in my life.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 27, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well...today was an interesting workday.
> 
> So I work at a boarding kennel right? I just got back from the back after letting three dogs out to do their business, I come back to see my coworkers giggling in the front doorway, they're looking in the playpen and I turn my head to see the two of the three dogs getting it on. So this dog is humping him...or so I thought...according to them there was full on fucking going on. I saw the little dog get up and his whole penis is unsheathed and exposed.
> 
> ...





An average night on FA then :V


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't post in the Rate The Song Above You! thread because i know i wouldn't be able to stop myself from posting stuff like this:

[yt]4ux8Jr9QxKI[/yt]

knowing people would be forced to listen to it.

:twisted:


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I once got drug out the back of a car for a block and a half for dealing grass. 
A cop drove by. 
On an empty 5 line city road. 
At 4 am. 

_Somehow completely missed us.

_
I have come to grips with the fact that I should either be dead or in jail right now. The fact that I don't have a criminal record is, in fact, incredible.


----------



## Kokoro (Sep 27, 2014)

I still hold in what may be at the root of all my deepest conflicts.   At the time when I was first discovering sexuality as a young teen, I learned I was into weight gain, and I told a couple of my friends.  They judged me harshly for it.  That on top of the conflict I felt growing up transgender, sexuality and emotions in general always felt so... wrong.  All the time.  And I still beat myself up over what I said, even though I know it shouldn't even matter.  As a result I never developed the ability to let my tensions loose to really connect with people.  The clearest example is with dancing; any moment I feel a connection to music and I want to open up to that primal human emotion - the beat and rhythm, I collapse all sense of feeling whatsoever.

I'm getting better, and finally starting to feel again, here and there.  Gradually.  Maybe part of letting go is getting this out there.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 27, 2014)

I confess... I used to wear a fedora... with a T-shirt. And I had pins on it. -.-.

I still wear one, but with nicer clothing instead .


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 27, 2014)

SolidSpy24 said:


> I confess... I used to wear a fedora... with a T-shirt. And I had pins on it. -.-.
> 
> I still wear one, but with nicer clothing instead .



:> Pins are so cool.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 28, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> :> Pins are so cool.



True dat. Although I only wear pins on my golfer cap now.


----------



## Teckolf (Sep 28, 2014)

I am slowly realizing that I am far more "furry" then I ever meant to become...

I have not watched a youtube video that wasn't furry dancing, furry music, fur con, or about dogs in several weeks now...


----------



## Distorted (Sep 28, 2014)

.slennahc on gnivah ot ssefnoc I. esion etihw tub gnihton raeh I


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Sep 28, 2014)

I once vomited a shot of booze back into the shot glass at a party, and this guy came into the kitchen and drank it after I said that I poured it but couldn't drink it. I couldn't bring myself to say what was really in that glass, or I guess I was probably too drunk to care.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 28, 2014)

Distorted said:


> .slennahc on gnivah ot ssefnoc I. esion etihw tub gnihton raeh I



If you only hear white noise you want to check your reception.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 28, 2014)

Kokoro said:


> I still hold in what may be at the root of all my deepest conflicts.   At the time when I was first discovering sexuality as a young teen, I learned I was into weight gain, and I told a couple of my friends.  They judged me harshly for it.  That on top of the conflict I felt growing up transgender, sexuality and emotions in general always felt so... wrong.  All the time.  And I still beat myself up over what I said, even though I know it shouldn't even matter.  As a result I never developed the ability to let my tensions loose to really connect with people.  The clearest example is with dancing; any moment I feel a connection to music and I want to open up to that primal human emotion - the beat and rhythm, I collapse all sense of feeling whatsoever.
> 
> I'm getting better, and finally starting to feel again, here and there.  Gradually.  Maybe part of letting go is getting this out there.



Don't beat yourself up about things you thought when you were younger - no one had a clue when they are kids =) The fact that you have a better understanding now means more to anyone.



ElZorroValdez said:


> I once vomited a shot of booze back into the shot glass at a party, and this guy came into the kitchen and drank it after I said that I poured it but couldn't drink it. I couldn't bring myself to say what was really in that glass, or I guess I was probably too drunk to care.



...

...

Ewwwwww.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 28, 2014)

Haha not my own confession but way too relevant for me not to share. Yesterday one of my best friends confided in me that he has a phobia of mascots/fursuits. You have no idea how much willpower its gonna take for me not to terrorize him when my own arrives.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 28, 2014)

i confess i spend LOT if time in this thread typing up confessions in the "Quick Reply" window, sometimes for 15-20 minutes, 6-10 paragraphs, sometimes full novels worth of serious confessional material...

...and i don't have the courage to click "Post". i just close my browser.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 28, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i confess i spend LOT if time in this thread typing up confessions in the "Quick Reply" window, sometimes for 15-20 minutes, 6-10 paragraphs, sometimes full novels worth of serious confessional material...
> 
> ...and i don't have the courage to click "Post". i just close my browser.



In the end, we don't know you outside of this forum, so there's no reprecussions for what you say here, really.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 28, 2014)

I confess that this forum causes a weird anxiety for me sometimes. ;P


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 28, 2014)

_I'd like to think that I'm immune to the stuff__It's closer to the truth to say that I can't get enough_
_You know I'm gonna have to face it_
_I'm addicted to love

__Might as well face it, I'm addicted to love_
_Might as well face it, I'm addicted to love_
_Might as well face it, I'm addicted to love_
_Might as well face it, I'm addicted to love_
_Might as well face it, I'm addicted to love_


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 28, 2014)

I haven't had dinner yet and I've already lost track of how many times I've yiffed today


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm really, really, really REALLY nervous about my test on Wednesday.

Wait, make that terrified. I'll be ceiling staring for a few nights to come.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I haven't had dinner yet and I've already lost track of how many times I've yiffed today



How many yiffs can a yiffer yiff, I wonder...


----------



## Distorted (Sep 28, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> _I'd like to think that I'm immune to the stuff__It's closer to the truth to say that I can't get enough_
> _You know I'm gonna have to face it_
> _I'm addicted to love
> 
> ...



Florence + The Machine is the business. 

I confess that I try to sing but fail miserably.


----------



## Kokoro (Sep 28, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Don't beat yourself up about things you thought when you were younger - no one had a clue when they are kids =) The fact that you have a better understanding now means more to anyone.



Yeah, I know that it's something I should just let go of.  It's hard to get rid of such deeply-rooted feelings though.  My very personality feels so uncertain and timid when it comes to expressing myself whatsoever.  It's so hard to let my emotions show, or even to feel them at all.

One step at a time though.  I do feel like I'm coming to terms with it and putting it behind me.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 28, 2014)

Last night I ate an entire frozen pizza by myself.

I have no regrets.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Last night I ate an entire frozen pizza by myself.
> 
> I have no regrets.



I've heard of eating cold leftover pizza, but frozen? â€‹:V


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 29, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that. I eat frozen waffles and corn dogs all the time.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 29, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> In the end, we don't know you outside of this forum, so there's no reprecussions for what you say here, really.



Sure it might not impact me today and it likely won't impact me tomorrow but the moment my username is known outside this forum there'll be a hefty backlog of weird shit the world can use to judge me; even years after the fact. it's happened before and it took almost 10 years to recover from. i know it sounds silly and paranoid but i used to think i was invincible online.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Last night I ate an entire frozen pizza by myself.
> 
> I have no regrets.


I can do that on a whim and still be hungry. I ate 6 sloppy joes in one sitting and was still hungry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 29, 2014)

I love paws, but if I see stink lines I'll fucking murder you.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 29, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Sure it might not impact me today and it likely won't impact me tomorrow but the moment my username is known outside this forum there'll be a hefty backlog of weird shit the world can use to judge me; even years after the fact. it's happened before and it took almost 10 years to recover from. i know it sounds silly and paranoid but i used to think i was invincible online.


Not paranoid, but you're really scaring me.


----------



## BRN (Sep 29, 2014)

I think trying to drum up interest in your history by pretending to hide it is silly. |3 Sounds like you personally need to move on from it, critter, not the rest of the internet.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I confess that this forum causes a weird anxiety for me sometimes. ;P



I can dig it. I sometimes get like that. Not a lot these days though.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 29, 2014)

I confess I just looked up Cunningham's Law thanks to BRN. It's pretty funny and true.


----------



## belmonkey (Sep 29, 2014)

I confess that I'm a delicate flower; just an overly sensitive guy, and I've been like that ever since I was a little kid. I tended to keep my feelings bottled up more growing up though, putting up a wall between me and others; my mom missed her sweet and sensitive son, and yet he never went anywhere.

Do to being "kinda" sensitive, I tended to avoid FA for a while because I heard the people could be quite mean here, so I stuck to Furtopia for a while instead. I decided to finally try it out and hope to meet some new people, despite past negative expectations. I unfortunately took the risk of making a new thread, which happened to apparently be an annoyingly common type of thread, which resulted in the first few replies being not-so-friendly. My mistake, but unfortunately it also felt like my negative expectations were starting to get met, and I wondered if I made the wrong choice coming to FA.

I got over the mistake, but... jeez, the feel of being as weak as a wet paper bag :/


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 29, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I confess that I'm a delicate flower; just an overly sensitive guy, and I've been like that ever since I was a little kid. I tended to keep my feelings bottled up more growing up though, putting up a wall between me and others; my mom missed her sweet and sensitive son, and yet he never went anywhere.
> 
> Do to being "kinda" sensitive, I tended to avoid FA for a while because I heard the people could be quite mean here, so I stuck to Furtopia for a while instead. I decided to finally try it out and hope to meet some new people, despite past negative expectations. I unfortunately took the risk of making a new thread, which happened to apparently be an annoyingly common type of thread, which resulted in the first few replies being not-so-friendly. My mistake, but unfortunately it also felt like my negative expectations were starting to get met, and I wondered if I made the wrong choice coming to FA.
> 
> I got over the mistake, but... jeez, the feel of being as weak as a wet paper bag :/



But being a rude motherfucker is much more fun! May as well try?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 29, 2014)

Keep eating teaspoons of peanut butter while I'm going about my day. Heaven knows how many calories it adds up to.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2014)

I ate nothing but pork the last 2 weeks.

THANK GOD IT'S ALL GONE NOW.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 29, 2014)

Just made an edit to the OP saying that any admissions to illegal activity will be punished, as per the rules. It happened the last time we had one of these threads, lets not go through that again so stick to legal stuff.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 29, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I confess that this forum causes a weird anxiety for me sometimes. ;P


This forum is actually indirectly responsible for curing me of my social anxiety.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 29, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Just made an edit to the OP saying that any admissions to illegal activity will be punished, as per the rules. It happened the last time we had one of these threads, lets not go through that again so stick to legal stuff.



I might just end up being annoying with this question, but does it have to be illegal in the US, or in our own region?


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been really really frustrated of a varied kind and I have no way to possibly alleviate it.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 29, 2014)

I still have to ask my mum to visit when I'm anxious. I don't even like the woman, and yet, she's the only one that can distract me. Damn it.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 29, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I might just end up being annoying with this question, but does it have to be illegal in the US, or in our own region?


The servers are based in the US, so we have to abide by their laws.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 29, 2014)

I dont like herm artwork, might be something thats very well done, an awesome looking character, then boom, giant dong, no thanks...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 29, 2014)

If I fed what I just made to an Italian and called it "gnocchi" I would get a punch in the face.
But if like me, you're a fat fuck that revels in eating chewy boulders of carb, you would be in heaven.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 29, 2014)

On that note i forgot to say i can be a pretty fussy easter, although its not as bad as when i was a kid. Honestly being a furfag helped as stupid as it sounds, i thought how wolves were utter bad asses and just ate everything because when i was little i didnt used to eat the meat of the bone, but i thought i couldnt have a wolf fursona if i was fussy eater so it actually pulled me through bad eating habits.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 29, 2014)

BRN said:


> I think trying to drum up interest in your history by pretending to hide it is silly. |3 Sounds like you personally need to move on from it, critter, not the rest of the internet.



i don't think i need to go into specifics on what it's like to be labeled an "animal $&@#er", do i? i think a lot of people here can relate to being misunderstood. Let's just say i got a little too comfortable giving out my old usernames and personal info. Nothing TOO serious but certainly a pain in the feels. Sure i'm "over it", but i'm cautious now.

i've been socially active online, but not in relation to furry junk or posting my art and writings. This time around i'm playing my online role and real life one seperate.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really, really drunk right now and i feel amazing. I kinda want to ballroom dance with my cat atm, that would be fantastic.

How are you furfags doing this fine eve?


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish I was drunk right now. Drunk me is so much more fun than sober me.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 29, 2014)

There was a pep rally at my school today (there's one each day this week for homecoming) so I spent it rp'ing with someone on skype.

I don't really have any pep left as a senior anyway.

I wasn't the only one on my phone (far from it) but I doubt anyone else was doing something like I was.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 29, 2014)

The last time I got drunk was in June, the day after I got the results of my degree.

3 months is too damn long to wait to be drunk. At least on Wednesday, I will be free at least for one more month and can let go a bit. My parents offer me alcohol most nights when I'm at home, but I can't be doing with it while I'm studying and have been generally tired from work =(.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 29, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I wish I was drunk right now. Drunk me is so much more fun than sober me.


Well the good thing is drunkenness can be easily achieved dear boy...or...er...dear girl...or...dear...something inbetween.

You simply have to adjourn to the pub and the goodness will flow.

(adjourn may mean something entirely different to what i currently think it does but it sounds right so i'm sticking with it)


----------



## KyryK (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> The last time I got drunk was in June, the day after I got the results of my degree.
> 
> 3 months is too damn long to wait to be drunk. At least on Wednesday, I will be free at least for one more month and can let go a bit. My parents offer me alcohol most nights when I'm at home, but I can't be doing with it while I'm studying and have been generally tired from work =(.


My soul weeps for you.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 29, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Well the good thing is drunkenness can be easily achieved dear boy...or...er...dear girl...or...dear...something inbetween.
> 
> You simply have to adjourn to the pub and the goodness will flow.
> 
> (adjourn may mean something entirely different to what i currently think it does but it sounds right so i'm sticking with it)


"dear girl" will work just fine. =^.^=
But the pub costs money. Much easier to just drink at home. Seriously, between myself and my roommates, we have a fully stocked bar. It's wonderful having friends who enjoy alcohol. 
(and your use of adjourn is fine so long as I'm putting off something to go get hammered).


----------



## KyryK (Sep 29, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> "dear girl" will work just fine. =^.^=
> But the pub costs money. Much easier to just drink at home. Seriously, between myself and my roommates, we have a fully stocked bar. It's wonderful having friends who enjoy alcohol.
> (and your use of adjourn is fine so long as I'm putting off something to go get hammered).



I'm incredibly jealous of you right now.

(and it's good to know my grammar remains impeccable even in the face of such overwhelming inconsistency)


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 29, 2014)

I slightly, mildly, a lil bit teared up watching Frankenweenie. Some moments were a bit close to home regarding something a bit recent.


----------



## BRN (Sep 30, 2014)

Just got back from RF. Met a number of industry gold-league names and a couple of amazing suiters: yet the most fun I had was being noticed -myself- by someone else I hadn't met who knew of me.

My confession: I am a prideful soul


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> Just got back from RF. Met a number of industry gold-league names and a couple of amazing suiters: yet the most fun I had was being noticed -myself- by someone else I hadn't met who knew of me.
> 
> My confession: I am a prideful soul



You missed your honorable mention for the writing comp xD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't get the love for Five Nights at Freddy's.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a fear of Girl Scouts and Elevators.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 30, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Keep eating teaspoons of peanut butter while I'm going about my day. Heaven knows how many calories it adds up to.



Mix it with brown sugar! Eat it plain or with apples! Delish~


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 30, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't get the love for Five Nights at Freddy's.



Neither do i, the gameplay itself seems pretty crappy, but i havent even played it i but think all the fanart and comics are funny or cool.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 30, 2014)

I totally cried the first time I watched "Up".


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 30, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't get the love for Five Nights at Freddy's.



Furries


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 30, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't get the love for Five Nights at Freddy's.


I still don't even know what it is. :/


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 30, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> I still don't even know what it is. :/



Basically the new Slenderman style game, bunch of jump scares and really simple gameplay.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 30, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I have a fear of Girl Scouts and Elevators.



i have a fear of girl scouts *in *elevators.
Ever try turning down a box of thin mints when you can't slam the door?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2014)

Looking forward to buying a new scanner in a week so I can finally upload NSFW shizzle. I've got a freaking backlog!


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Looking forward to buying a new scanner in a week so I can finally upload NSFW shizzle. I've got a freaking backlog!


Currently writing smut. Will confess---I'm excited.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 30, 2014)

I've recently favorited more nudey stuff than usual -_-


----------



## ~Jester (Sep 30, 2014)

When I was 12 my mom told me that our neighbor had killed a litter of kittens that a feral cat had on his property by throwing them against a stump because he didn't want to deal with them. The next night I smashed the front windshield of his truck and no one ever knew who did it... I don't know why she even told me that cause it kind of devastated me at the time.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 30, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've recently favorited more nudey stuff than usual -_-



Most of mine is either macro or has nice boobs. Or both.


----------



## BRN (Sep 30, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> You missed your honorable mention for the writing comp xD



I knowwwww ((

I heard I was going to get one from the staff and it made my goddamn day, but we couldn't stay for the closing ceremonies 'cos Reno had to work that night back in BC. Could you tell me a little about how the ceremony went? <3


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> I knowwwww ((
> 
> I heard I was going to get one from the staff and it made my goddamn day, but we couldn't stay for the closing ceremonies 'cos Reno had to work that night back in BC. Could you tell me a little about how the ceremony went? <3



You didn't miss much, there was a lot of cheering, some talking, someone getting a pie to the face, and the winning video comp showing. Oh, and notably, RF raised $7000 for the charity this year, Cougar Mountain Zoo xD


----------



## BRN (Sep 30, 2014)

B'aw, that's shy of the 10,000 they wanted, but holy hell is 7,000 an amazing figure to raise in just three days.  Credit to 'em! 
This was my first 'con, and I had an amazing time. Were you at the GoH dinner? That was some good damn food.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 30, 2014)

My first con as well, mainly just chilled in the room when I wasn't wandering around or dancing drunk xD I wanted to buy a tail but the selections were slim >_< all around a great time though xD will definitely have to splurge for the VIP next year 

Oh yeah, dinner... I hardly ate, mostly just liquor and monsters xD and snack foods. Thank that 7 eleven for that


----------



## BRN (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh god yeah. They were busy all the time and unfortunately their chicken tender sandwiches were unusually shit, but NNF. two monsters for $4? Gimme ten! Our roomates swore by this fruity stuff called Four Loco? 500ml cans of 12%abv energy drink. Yeah, that's right: half a litre of monster with 12%abv. They bought SO MANY. Me and Reno were just on cider, mostly. 

Ah, I got all excited. Seriously though, the dealers den was great. I ended up buying a couple of cute badges, a Sandslash vinyl for my phone, and a bunch of books from the Sofawolf table - great times. Didya meet any musicians you knew?


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't really know many people, I am a bit of a loner. All of the DJs tore it up though. Great time. Perhaps if I go frequently enough, I will get to know more furs. 
All of the people in suits makes me want a suit so bad now xD I was going through the photos I took, and they are all suits, beautiful stuff.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 30, 2014)

When nobody's looking, I sometimes like to play upbeat music tracks on my PC and dance around the room like an idiot.

Y'see, I get very energised in the evenings. Even though I exercise most days!
And I'm also hella energised as I'm typing this. And all I've consumed in recent hours is fruit and lots of tea.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 30, 2014)

The lots of tea part could be the root of your energy, but who am I to say.

I cannot dance, although I did have a hell of a good time jumping around the dance floor at rainfurrest. All I got is arm movements to the beat and a shuffle of the feet xD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2014)

~Jester said:


> When I was 12 my mom told me that our neighbor had killed a litter of kittens that a feral cat had on his property by throwing them against a stump because he didn't want to deal with them. The next night I smashed the front windshield of his truck and no one ever knew who did it. lol..  I don't know why she even told me that cause it kind of devastated me at the time.


 When I was 9 the neighbor's dogs got into our yard and killed/injured several of our ducks. My original plan was to brain them both with an axe, but I settled for sneaking into their yard to throw rocks at their car.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 30, 2014)

When I was like 12 this guy down the street had a wolf/malamute. It dug into the yard and killed all of the chickens except for one bantam rooster who had wedged himself up under a water tank.

I didn't do anything, but I don't want to talk about the dog.


----------



## Feste (Sep 30, 2014)

So even drinking at a place where everyone is very drunk does not help me pick up girls. I may require drastic action of some sort...more drinking perhaps...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm actually glad I missed Rainfurrest, I heard some horrible stories talking to friends that were there over the weekend.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh? What kind of stories? xD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2014)

I have fleas in my room, and they're biting me.
One of them just hopped into my ouzo and died.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 30, 2014)

when i was 11-13 wile i was alone in the house i would put on my sisters clothes and lounge around in them. skirts swim suits etc... yep weird! never got caught.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 30, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Neither do i, the gameplay itself seems pretty crappy, but i havent even played it i but think all the fanart and comics are funny or cool.



The animal designs are creepy and that's the only cool thing I can give it. The guy in the voicemail's lines are sooooo stupid. And the game relies on jump scares essentially. Anything can be scary in a jump scare.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2014)

When I was little I used to have mild visual halucinations in the dark, especially with closed eyes. I got so fed up (and afraid I'd see something scary) that I started rubbing my eyelids with some pressure. I figured out that if I did it for long enough, I'd start to see vague repeating patterns that reminded me of circuitry/crop circles, which drowned out any other 'noise'. This was probably really bad for me, especially since I'd be left with a green floating ring (iris?) in my field of vision for several minutes.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 30, 2014)

i did that to! waves of color and dots of lite! i just thought it was cool


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 30, 2014)

I also used to do that. I can't remember why I did it, but I do remember doing it.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 30, 2014)

I confess that my confession won't embed.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 1, 2014)

I confess that I'm insecure about my post count. 
Seriously, how do you all come up with so much shit to say all the time?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 1, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I confess that I'm insecure about my post count.
> Seriously, how do you all come up with so much shit to say all the time?



We stay up nights thinking about it.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 1, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I confess that I'm insecure about my post count.
> Seriously, how do you all come up with so much shit to say all the time?



I'm been a forum member since 2008 and I only have a post count in the 500s. Don't let it bother you V:

besides 'this' count is whats truly important anyway


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 1, 2014)

I confess I have nothing to confess at this time. post count +1


----------



## Feste (Oct 1, 2014)

I confess Couches....are the most wonderful pieces of furniture in the world....to fall asleep on...


----------



## Saga (Oct 1, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I confess that I'm insecure about my post count.
> Seriously, how do you all come up with so much shit to say all the time?


Alcohol


----------



## Peels Reve (Oct 1, 2014)

I confess that I love to pee in the shower.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 1, 2014)

I pee in the shower too sometimes.

Toilet flush's water less.

I also brush my teeth in the shower.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 1, 2014)

I _am _â€‹the shower.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 1, 2014)

You like it when the soap drips down my cyberbutt don't you.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm trying to think of something witty and or funny so i can get my 100 this.


----------



## Gronix (Oct 1, 2014)

It's not going to work :V


----------



## Lobar (Oct 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I also brush my teeth in the shower.



I do this.  It makes sense, don't have to worry about rinsing out the sink or making a mess.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 1, 2014)

Hell yeah, water conservation. I have also brushed my teeth in the shower occasionally.
It seems to save time in the morning routine xD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 1, 2014)

I did well enough in the competence test to do what needs to be done with it, but I confess that I'm highly disappointed with my performance. I did the best I could (you can't really study for it, just get prepared) and I got a Shmoe (sp?) score. Today, I am a Shmoe.

Also I confess that I had a bad acne spot once that wouldn't go away, and I rubbed at it with salt water, taking advantage of its abrasiveness, until it broke the skin. The logic was that if I broke the skin, the pus would come out and it would only take the skin to heal up, to sort the problem out. I'm left with a huge scar on my chin now. And I was stupid enough to try this a SECOND TIME with another spot, in almost the exact same place on my chin a few months later. Resulting in another scar. I thought that maybe, I was too brutal the first time, and that if I only went SO far the second time, it would not scar up. But nope, scar.

Learn from my mistakes, and never try that at home guys =P


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Learn from my mistakes, and never try that at home guys =P



Welp, that is too late ! I've got more scars on my face then I'd care to admit and they are all as ridiculous as Monkey Island's insult swordfighting replys...

If I had to confess something right now, it's that I reaaaally suck at socializing, it's becoming more and more of a handicap (I once ran away awkwardly from a party at a bar where I knew nearly everybody... It's got this bad)


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 1, 2014)

I confess that I'm worried if it will have been worth it going to college. After it's done, I'll have my Biochem degree, but I'll be $50,000-$60,000 in debt, and likely quite outclassed as a potential employee, compared to all the perfect 4.0 people with the same degree in a competitive job market.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 1, 2014)

On Sunday, while everyone was watching the football game I was watching spongebob.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 1, 2014)

I wear the same pair of pants for months on end.

I have so much stuff in my pockets it saves maybe 5 minutes of time each morning.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 1, 2014)

I still rock out to the original pokemon soundtrack, sometimes in public.

I'm on the road to viridian city!!

2 B A Master! Pokemon master I will be writing a brand new chapter!


----------



## BRN (Oct 1, 2014)

I confess I feel stupid for never having brushed my teeth in the shower. :[


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Also I confess that I had a bad acne spot once that wouldn't go away, and I rubbed at it with salt water, taking advantage of its abrasiveness, until it broke the skin. The logic was that if I broke the skin, the pus would come out and it would only take the skin to heal up, to sort the problem out. I'm left with a huge scar on my chin now. And I was stupid enough to try this a SECOND TIME with another spot, in almost the exact same place on my chin a few months later. Resulting in another scar. I thought that maybe, I was too brutal the first time, and that if I only went SO far the second time, it would not scar up. But nope, scar.
> 
> Learn from my mistakes, and never try that at home guys =P



BAD! D:<

Use a needle or pin (the sharper and smaller, the better). For nasty zits, these just cut a tiiiiiny hole in the skin (you are supposed to just graze the top, not dig down into blood). The pus will then start to drain. Apply some pressure of your own to drain the rest if you wish. 

Also seriously? Salt? *facepalm*


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Also I confess that I had a bad acne spot once that wouldn't go away, and I rubbed at it with salt water, taking advantage of its abrasiveness, until it broke the skin. The logic was that if I broke the skin, the pus would come out and it would only take the skin to heal up, to sort the problem out. I'm left with a huge scar on my chin now. And I was stupid enough to try this a SECOND TIME with another spot, in almost the exact same place on my chin a few months later. Resulting in another scar. I thought that maybe, I was too brutal the first time, and that if I only went SO far the second time, it would not scar up. But nope, scar.
> 
> Learn from my mistakes, and never try that at home guys =P


Toothpaste works really well. One little dab on the zit and it'll dry up pretty quick. Just don't walk around in public with toothpaste on your face.

In that same vein, I confess that I like the pill more for it's skin clearing abilities than it's baby preventing ones. Not that baby prevention isn't great... but it's hella nice not being a pizza face anymore.


----------



## Feste (Oct 1, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I confess that I'm worried if it will have been worth it going to college. After it's done, I'll have my Biochem degree, but I'll be $50,000-$60,000 in debt, and likely quite outclassed as a potential employee, compared to all the perfect 4.0 people with the same degree in a competitive job market.



Eh, you'll probably be fine. Student Debt sucks, but any STEM major more or less guarantees you at least a $50,000 or more job, more or less, if not more, depending on what you're looking for. Job hunting sucks, but you'll be in the top of the market.

I confess it feels like no matter what I do, my brain will always hate more for who I am.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 1, 2014)

I am so fucking jealous of Ouijis new fursuit, it makes mine look like shit.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 1, 2014)

I've tried to unlock the house with my car remote.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I use emotes waaaay too much o^o (intentional stupid ironic emote use)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 1, 2014)

In fifth or sixth grade I read an article about a wheelchair-bound kid with no fingers who could draw better than me, and felt utterly worthless afterward.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I am so fucking jealous of Ouijis new fursuit, it makes mine look like shit.



He got a suit? My my. I'll have to poke fun at him now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, its fuckin amazing. I might get my new one from the same maker.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 2, 2014)

When I deliver food I sometime sample them for poison to ensure the safety of the recipient.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2014)

So thats why half my sandwich was missing.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 2, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> So thats why half my sandwich was missing.



At least you're alive. You're welcome.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 2, 2014)

Despite my patience and positive experience with the mentally challenged, there's one "special" guy where i work that i just can't stand. -i mean AT ALL! He always gravitates towards me first thing in the morning because i'm the ONLY one who'll talk to him or give him the time of day. Every time he walks by i hold my breath and bite my tongue and wait for that low whining voice, "Good moooooorning! How's PlusThirtyOne doing?", and then inevitably he'll try to make awkward conversation while i'm trying to work.


He talks high about himself and low about everybody else, trying to make himself look like a model employee despite spending eight hours a day doing jack-diddle-shit. Worst of all, he thinks he's funny so he makes these odd comments that are completely random and make no sense at all -as though he forgot the punchline- and then tear into laughter that sounds like he's gasping for air or having a stroke. i usually don't know whether to call for emergency or smile and nod like i got the "joke".

i'm probably going to hell for hating the guy but whatever.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Despite my patience and positive experience with the mentally challenged, there's one "special" guy where i work that i just can't stand. -i mean AT ALL! He always gravitates towards me first thing in the morning because i'm the ONLY one who'll talk to him or give him the time of day. Every time he walks by i hold my breath and bite my tongue and wait for that low whining voice, "Good moooooorning! How's PlusThirtyOne doing?", and then inevitably he'll try to make awkward conversation while i'm trying to work.
> 
> 
> He talks high about himself and low about everybody else, trying to make himself look like a model employee despite spending eight hours a day doing jack-diddle-shit. Worst of all, he thinks he's funny so he makes these odd comments that are completely random and make no sense at all -as though he forgot the punchline- and then tear into laughter that sounds like he's gasping for air or having a stroke. i usually don't know whether to call for emergency or smile and nod like i got the "joke".
> ...



Eh, special=/=instantly a darling.
I'm mild sperg, so mild in fact that many fellow spergs I know just get on my tits. I go to a social group because I was too lazy to do the whole making friends at a workplace/bar/whereever kids go these days. And I have many friends there that are great, but the really severe aspies are like trying to interact with a brick wall that talks a lot. And some of the teenager's at my brother's club are obnoxious as fuck and have "oldy-worldy dapper hat wearer" written on their face. *Le shudder.*

So yeah, just saying, it's totally exceptable to dislike tards. You have permission from a tard.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 2, 2014)

I desperately want to lucid dream or hallucinate.


----------



## Gronix (Oct 2, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I desperately want to lucid dream or hallucinate.



Lucid dreams are rather creepy. ...mines are at least


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

Lucid dreams are awesome when I can actually stay in them.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I desperately want to lucid dream or hallucinate.



You can have the second one done, you know


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel like there's something wrong with me because I seem to forget things. Half the classes I've taken in college may as well have not even existed because I can't really remember much of the content of them; it's like all the necessary information stays in my head until I get through the class, then all that information is discarded afterwards. I wish my mind could hold onto that information.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 2, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I feel like there's something wrong with me because I seem to forget things. Half the classes I've taken in college may as well have not even existed because I can't really remember much of the content of them; it's like all the necessary information stays in my head until I get through the class, then all that information is discarded afterwards. I wish my mind could hold onto that information.



I do that too. I find taking a lot of notes helps. I usually use the Cornell method.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 2, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I desperately want to lucid dream or hallucinate.



The first trick is to take notes of the dreams you do. The more you imagine stuff, the more you write them down and the more chances you'll have of becoming a Dream Traveller (Klonoa reference : check)


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I do that too. I find taking a lot of notes helps. I usually use the Cornell method.



I already do take plenty of notes. Does the Cornell method really help much? I tried it once in a high school Psychology class, but it just seemed like another way of doing things. Perhaps I need to try and make better use of mnemonics  to try and retain information, because I just feel like I'm a funnel that information is being poured into, only temporarily holding onto it before it passes on :/


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 2, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> The first trick is to take notes of the dreams you do. The more you imagine stuff, the more you write them down and the more chances you'll have of becoming a Dream Traveller (Klonoa reference : check)



I remember reading this trick where if you lay flat with your arms by your side, you will eventually lucid dream. You need to ignore itches, and wanting to move your eyes or your position, because its how the brain checks if you're asleep. Ignoring stimuli is like a test or something. About twenty minutes in you begin dreaming.

This hasn't worked for me yet, maybe because I just lose patience on accident. I even tried an alarm at 4am so I could be tired when I try it, but it never wakes me and I always forget.

I could try that way, maybe I will finally unlock those old worlds again.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 2, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I already do take plenty of notes. Does the Cornell method really help much? I tried it once in a high school Psychology class, but it just seemed like another way of doing things. Perhaps I need to try and make better use of mnemonics  to try and retain information, because I just feel like I'm a funnel that information is being poured into, only temporarily holding onto it before it passes on :/



It helps some. Mostly it just makes it a little easier to go back and find things. I still have to read everything two or three times before it will stick.

Edit: Richard Feynman wrote about lucid dreams. He said that he would just lay down and pay very close attention to what was happening as he went to sleep. After a week of doing that he suddenly realized he was dreaming and not even aware of it. After that he started having lucid dreams.

When I try that I just stay up all night.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 2, 2014)

I REALLY want to be able to lucid dream so I can do the nasty with a variety of fictional characters, but something tells me I don't have the patience to get my brain set up for it.

I also would fear losing the gift of non-lucid dreaming. I wouldn't ever want to lose hold of this, because I love seeing what my unconscious brain will cook up for me night after night without conscious logic to get in the way and impart rules and patterns and shit.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 2, 2014)

There's this pawn shop owner across the street that I know is as crooked as a snake, and Clint Black's guitar is just sitting there.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 2, 2014)

i used to lucid dream when i was a kid but i haven't been able to for a long time. in most of them i would lose "control" after a few minutes and it'd quickly turn into a nightmare. Whatever fantastic things i did in my dreams would be turned against me, like losing my power of flight while 500 feet in the sky. Don't know if that's why i stopped with the lucid stuff but losing control and slipping into nightmares sounds like a reasonable assumption for why my subconscious won't let me anymore.

Come to think of it, i dream a LOT but they all turn nightmarish more than half the time.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 2, 2014)

I've had 3 lucid dreams that i know of, 2 of them extremely short the last one a lil bit longer.
1st time i walked into the bathroom, had a piss, realised the toilet was on the wrong wall, freaked out, collapsed on the floor, then woke up. 2nd time i was walking up the stairs, realized i was lucid dreaming again, then woke up.
3rd time i was in a giant hanger, rodeo'ing a titan mech from Titanfall, realised it felt super realistic, then i was dreaming, then "swam" through the air to look out the window, then woke up :/

So no sexy furry fun times with lovely ladies...yet...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

One day I will learn to steer lucid dreams into raunchy directions. ONE DAY


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> One day I will learn to steer lucid dreams into raunchy directions. ONE DAY



I tried that...I realized I was dreaming but as I tried to control it in THAT direction I wanted to go...no one would cooperate

Like there were too many people around and I was embarrassed so I forced the ones I didn't want around to fall asleep with a wave of my hand...but it didn't work because they woke up a second later.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2014)

When you see me at a Furry convention, you'll know me for the fact that I wear some very distinctive clothes in public.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12045182/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2014)

Even after several explanations, (American) football _still _looks like a bunch of helmeted guys running into each other to me.


----------



## Selachi (Oct 2, 2014)

I've had lucid dreams about 3 or 4 times total, none of which occurred when I was actually trying to induce them. Each one occurred when I suddenly became aware of the craziness going on around me during the dream and would think "this makes no sense, so I have to be dreaming right now". Fun when it works.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 3, 2014)

I mostly just want to lucid dream so I can have another conversation with Maggi. Going on 3 years now I think, I need to see her at least once more.

I want to learn more about her, see how she's doing, just spend some time together again.

It's like that girl you hung out with once, then she moved away.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Even after several explanations, (American) football _still _looks like a bunch of helmeted guys running into each other to me.



Even after several viewings, European football _still _looks like a bunch of guys in shorts running around aimlessly to me


----------



## Saga (Oct 3, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> One day I will learn to steer lucid dreams into raunchy directions. ONE DAY



I confess that I've done this
It kinda sucks because I could never feel it, or it never felt good



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Even after several explanations, (American) football _still _looks like a bunch of helmeted guys running into each other to me.
> 
> 
> DarrylWolf said:
> ...


Both are accurate


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 3, 2014)

There are supposedly multiple ways and multiple kinds of lucid with varying degrees of lucid dreaming here's a couple of links that might help any of you who want to try
http://m.wikihow.com/Lucid-Dream
http://science.howstuffworks.com/life/inside-the-mind/human-brain/lucid-dreaming.htm
http://en.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lucid_Dreaming/Induction_Techniques


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Even after several explanations, (American) football _still _looks like a bunch of helmeted guys running into each other to me.





DarrylWolf said:


> Even after several viewings, European football _still _looks like a bunch of guys in shorts running around aimlessly to me


Those descriptions are pretty spot on.


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm super shy and will pretty much have small spurts of posting a lot but end up thinking people dislike me or dislike me speaking so much, so I end up hiding and lurking while worrying and being shy.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

I confess that I'm colorblind. Thanks a lot mom :C


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I'm colorblind. Thanks a lot mom :C


A friend of mine is technically colorblind, she can't see red.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

I have issues with greens. Its never really caused me a problem though. Got diagnosed with it when I started working at the hospital. Testing for color blindness was one of the things they have you do before you get hired along with the battery of blood tests and inoculations.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a pen/pencil thief. But only if it meets my standards as a writing implement.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 3, 2014)

I managed to get dates mixed up twice in 12 hours. I am going on the elephant march tomorrow afterall. Today is Chester zoo.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 3, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I'm a pen/pencil thief. But only if it meets my standards as a writing implement.


Testing foods for poisons and swindling writing utensils, huh? Any other interesting things you'd like to confess


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 3, 2014)

I spent too much money on a Magic deck that I don't even know will work well. >_<


----------



## Arcana (Oct 3, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I spent too much money on a Magic deck that I don't even know will work well. >_<



Do you at least use them? I've spent more than I care to admit on magic decks, and I rarely use them since none of my friends play >_>


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

RequiemOfHorrors said:


> I'm super shy and will pretty much have small spurts of posting a lot but end up thinking people dislike me or dislike me speaking so much, so I end up hiding and lurking while worrying and being shy.


I used to be exactly the same. I've found a good way to overcome it is to jokingly post stupid shit that you think people will dislike you for, when they inevitably don't care or even go along with what you've posted because they've found it funny you'll quickly realize you have nothing to worry about.

It's all about expressing parts of your personality until you're confident with yourself really.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2014)

I ordered a HOTAS, tried to put the joystick on the base the wrong way in my hubris and might've broke it. 
Sending it back as a faulty product.



(I really don't think it should've broken from that. It's like a pen breaking if you tap it upside down on the desk)


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 3, 2014)

arcana said:


> Do you at least use them? I've spent more than I care to admit on magic decks, and I rarely use them since none of my friends play >_>


I just got them last night. xD gonna play test today at lunch, then tournament tonight


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I confess that if I'm curious enough of people here I'll go on their profiles and FA accounts to find out more about them. I've done that with a bunch of users here.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 3, 2014)

Back on the subject of dreams :

When i was a kid i guess i got lucky cuzz, had nocturnal emissions all the time, sometimes as often as once a week, even as early as 6 or 7 years old. But because i had no concept of sexual intercourse, they were always strange and non-sexual. Like once i had a dream that i was walking outside in the winter and tripped and plunged into deep snow, then BLOOSH! There i went. Another time i dreamed i was running for my life from some unseen terror and ran into a wall and BLOOSH! There i go.


As SOON as i understood what was going on after 3rd grade sex ed, i immediately started associating the stimulation with dick-related-happenings but the dream still didn't involve actual SEX. instead in my dreams i was doing weird shit like swimming naked in a pool of pudding, riding my bike down a bumpy road or rubbin' my dick up on a hot pork roast or something then BLOOSH! There i went. Weird shit.


Even now very few of my dreams are sexual, though when they happen, they never result in an ending one would expect that kind of dream to have. They usually end with me being hurt, attacked, confused, scared, frustrated or some other non-sexual emotion. Nocturnal emissions still happen once in a while, about every couple months but it's still just as WTF as getting slapped in the dong with a salmon, then BLOOSH! There i go.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Testing foods for poisons and swindling writing utensils, huh? Any other interesting things you'd like to confess



Haha, keep your desserts on lock because I'll take bites and pieces of it right from under your nose.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I confess that if I'm curious enough of people here I'll go on their profiles and FA accounts to find out more about them. I've done that with a bunch of users here.


I confess that i hardly ever look at profiles on forums because i'm worried that if people see i've visited their profile without really talking to them they'll think i'm some sort of creepy stalker.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 3, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I confess that i hardly ever look at profiles on forums because i'm worried that if people see i've visited their profile without really talking to them they'll think i'm some sort of creepy stalker.



I worry about that sometimes...but then I assume they might not even care, because sometimes I have other reasons to go on their profile like art stuff and I can pretend that's why


----------



## Gronix (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess I'm a creepy stalker then D:


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 3, 2014)

Despite attaining fluency by myself, I've never had the opportunity to use spoken English in a conversation with another English speaker.

So I have no idea how I sound to native speakers :T


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 3, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Despite attaining fluency by myself, I've never had the opportunity to use spoken English in a conversation with another English speaker.
> 
> So I have no idea how I sound to native speakers :T


Wow, I thought you studied it somewhere.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I worry about that sometimes...but then I assume they might not even care, because sometimes I have other reasons to go on their profile like art stuff and I can pretend that's why



I don't mind people digging for info, as it means they're interested in me. Not for nothing I put that info up in the first place, so stalk away ♪


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 3, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Wow, I thought you studied it somewhere.


There isn't really any place to learn it in my area.
It was mostly because of a serious obsession since a young age because I once thought the immigration process was as simple as learning a foreign language. lol.
Stupid kid/teen me :v


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 3, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I confess that i hardly ever look at profiles on forums because i'm worried that if people see i've visited their profile without really talking to them they'll think i'm some sort of creepy stalker.



Damn, that is exactly how I feel. I have lost a LOT of friendships to this fear of being perceived as some obsessive weirdo. I refuse to start Skype conversation/Facebook messaging with people unless it's a matter of urgency, so I guess people think I want nothing to do with them =(

For this reason, I don't seek out new contact with anyone either. It would be too much for me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2014)

Fear of being a creep because one starts a conversation/views their profile sounds so weird to me, but I dislike eye contact for the same reasons so I guess I should understand.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 3, 2014)

I do that sometimes. I usually do that if I'm curious about someone's age. (You people are too mature for your age >:T)


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 3, 2014)

damnit, start again.... need quote


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Damn, that is exactly how I feel. I have lost a LOT of friendships to this fear of being perceived as some obsessive weirdo. I refuse to start Skype conversation/Facebook messaging with people unless it's a matter of urgency, so I guess people think I want nothing to do with them =(
> 
> For this reason, I don't seek out new contact with anyone either. It would be too much for me.


I used to be the same with not starting conversations or seeking out new contacts either but i've gotten a lot better at it recently (and i owe it all to alcohol! :mrgreen: ).

As soon as i set up a Skype account (or whatever it's called) i'll make sure to annoy you by constantly starting trivial conversations about nothing.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2014)

Bwhahaha! You guys are silly! Ahem. Anyways, I really only text someone if I have some reason or if we have an established routine. This is so I don't come off as annoying as I can be chatty sometimes and chatty new people can annoy me so.... I just use my perspective on others. Just in case. I don't want to be "that guy" that everyone secretly hates for being annoying.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 3, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> then BLOOSH! There i go.


Thankyou for enlightening me, PlusThirtyOne.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 3, 2014)

I feel a little better about myself, I guess. I've always been intimidated by small talk, and I never know what other people are going to think is creepy.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Most people I skype with contact me first...

My best friend contacted me first...and pretty much initiated every new thing in our relationship. Heck, he usually contacts me first every single time xD I'm hopeless I tell you.

Not that it means I don't reciprocate in fact if I get talked to by someone a lot and enjoy it then they'll probably be my favorite people and I'll try to make an effort to talk to them first on occassion


----------



## Gronix (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm always looking for ways to start converations, and keep them alive. But at the same time, I'm ironicly really afraid of being annoying, or doing anything that will make a bad impression about me. I'm always careful


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was REALLY close to acheiving lucidity last night. I was seeing things and I felt a sensation all over, and like a deep buzzing feeling in the front of my head. Then I lost that.

At least I think I was close.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 3, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I feel a little better about myself, I guess. I've always been intimidated by small talk, and I never know what other people are going to think is creepy.



How do I small talk.

Seriously, I can't hold down a conversation to save my life, unless it is a conversation about:

- Trying to get into med school.
- My train wreck of a relationship history.
- Writing/producing music.
- Pets (and this one is very questionable and depends on the other person's ability to talk on and on about cats).

In fact, any conversation I have is HIGHLY dependent on the other person being able to go on and on and on.


----------



## Gronix (Oct 3, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I was REALLY close to acheiving lucidity last night. I was seeing things and I felt a sensation all over, and like a deep buzzing feeling in the front of my head. Then I lost that.
> 
> At least I think I was close.



It's not really lucid dream, but when I have my eyes closed, I can pretty much anytime set a state of mind that will make me relax my whole body, and turn off my thinking that much that  anything I imagine will appear right in front of me. It's cool, and creepy. It also helps me control my dreams somewhat. But it feels kinda crap to wake up after sleeping like this


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 3, 2014)

I once dreamed that I was lucid dreaming. At the time, I honestly thought that I was lucid dreaming, but it was all controlled by my dream-state as per. It was just that my actions were so predictable, I mistook them for being my own lucid choices. As soon as I realised it was a lucid dream, I said "Oh, awesome! Imma make out with Beelzemon!" And Beelzemon appeared out of the fog and we made out. It all felt so real, but something should have made me wonder why I decided to only make out >.<.

And then I woke up from my "lucid dream within another dream" into the actual dream. That was the only thing close to lucid dreaming that I've experienced, but it didn't last long at all, ten seconds tops.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

I love 'How I Met Your Mother'. There, I said it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I once dreamed that I was lucid dreaming. At the time, I honestly thought that I was lucid dreaming, but it was all controlled by my dream-state as per. It was just that my actions were so predictable, I mistook them for being my own lucid choices. As soon as I realised it was a lucid dream, I said "Oh, awesome! Imma make out with Beelzemon!" And Beelzemon appeared out of the fog and we made out. It all felt so real, but something should have made me wonder why I decided to only make out >.<.
> 
> And then I woke up from my "lucid dream within another dream" into the actual dream. That was the only thing close to lucid dreaming that I've experienced, but it didn't last long at all, ten seconds tops.



That's some inception shit right there


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> That's some inception shit right there



I quite often have dreams where I wake up, and I'm still dreaming, even if it's not Inception shit =P


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 3, 2014)

So do I. Sometimes I just keep waking up and waking up with slight variations of the morning routine. It gets kind of frustrating after the first 3 wakings.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 3, 2014)

Sometimes I make threads and I'm nervous about what kinds of comments there'll be :/


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 3, 2014)

On the subject of lucid dreaming. This was like 5 years ago and is seriously no joke.

I woke up in the middle of the night in some sort of inbetween half wake/sleep state. I knew my eyes were closed but I could see around my room for some reason, it was very vivid and the room had a sort of glow to it even though it was dark in the room. Next thing I know my door opens and this little grey alien walks in towards my bed and just stands there next to me. At this point I'm in complete shock and paralysis and something tells me I need to open my eyes and look at this thing, so I did and as soon as I opened my eyes and looked in that direction there's nothing there and the room is dark again like I thought it should be. My heart is pounding like crazy and a feeling of such relief came over me I almost wanted to cry. Then I started laughing to myself at wtf just happened because it seemed so real.

To this day I don't know if I was having a lucid dream or wtf. All I know is I had trouble sleeping for some time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2014)

One time I ate an entire bag of Terra chips before falling asleep ass-up on my friend's floor. When I woke up the next morning, all the windows were open and it was freezing cold.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 3, 2014)

I confess that I'm just about out of things to confess. 

Except for some weird stuff, but no.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 4, 2014)

This is directed to the Lucid Dreamers: Have you guys seen the "Dome" yet?


----------



## Inkswitch (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm 20 years old and still afraid of the dark


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 4, 2014)

Got anxiety migraine and I'm really disappointed in myself for chickening out about doing the elephant march in Birmingham.
I hate my scaredy brain.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Inkswitch said:


> I'm 20 years old and still afraid of the dark


Who isn't?  I'm 31 and still get the heebie jeebies in the dark. Especially in my new place that's supposedly haunted.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't worry batty I'm sure the second the ghosts see your fursuit they'll leave the house out of fear of being yiffed. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

I discovered the art of masterbation myself. I thought I'm the only person in the world who does that. remembered vaugely that I had my first orgasm when I was 9 months old, I was inside a car and the engine's vibration made me came.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 4, 2014)

That'll be a false memory, you can't produce jizz until puberty. 
On a related note, when I was a toddler I humped the leg divider on the pushchair.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Don't worry batty I'm sure the second the ghosts see your fursuit they'll leave the house out of fear of being yiffed. :V


The people I'm living with have been there for 3 years, and they both have suits, and are baby furs. If the ghost is still there I don't know what will make it leave. Lol


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 4, 2014)

~Jester said:


> On the subject of lucid dreaming. This was like 5 years ago and is seriously no joke.
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night in some sort of inbetween half wake/sleep state. I knew my eyes were closed but I could see around my room for some reason, it was very vivid and the room had a sort of glow to it even though it was dark in the room. Next thing I know my door opens and this little grey alien walks in towards my bed and just stands there next to me. At this point I'm in complete shock and paralysis and something tells me I need to open my eyes and look at this thing, so I did and as soon as I opened my eyes and looked in that direction there's nothing there and the room is dark again like I thought it should be. My heart is pounding like crazy and a feeling of such relief came over me I almost wanted to cry. Then I started laughing to myself at wtf just happened because it seemed so real.
> 
> To this day I don't know if I was having a lucid dream or wtf. All I know is I had trouble sleeping for some time.



That sounds a lot like sleep paralysis. Were you able to move your body at all to interact with your room?

Last time I had sleep paralysis, there was a tall, shadowy/dark figure standing over my bed eating a bag of potato chips. The only thought that reassures me about this experience is that I was living at uni, and my door locked from the inside.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm secretly stalking an artist. I'd go so far as working with different companies like Paypal, JP Morgan Chase and  Telus just to get his name.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

I've had sleep paralysis before, but wasn't seeing things. I was awake staring at my ceiling and couldn't fucking move. That shit was terrifying.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

I could only imagine.

I'm no medical practitioner but what could be the cause of that? If it's hereditary/contagious... I ain't having sex with you.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 4, 2014)

I get freaky sleep things that often it's not even funny. Exploding head syndrome, sleep paralysis etc etc.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Sleep paralysis is somthing your body does when you sleep. So if you're dreaming you don't fall out of bed or flail around. Sometimes people wake up but are still in sleep paralysis and can't move. Its a rare accurance but it does happen, when you don't know whats going on it can be scary. Best thing you can do is stay calm, close your eyes and go back to sleep.

Bono-Really? I've had a few instances of exploding head syndrome myself. I thought I was going mad until I talked to my neurologist. That shit scared the fuck out of me, havn't had an accurance of it recently though thank the dark lord. Don't want it to happen again, its disturbing as all hell.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 4, 2014)

The last time I had sleep paralysis, I tried to work through it and stay calm but I noticed I was having trouble breathing. That scared me because I feared I would suffocate if I didn't wake up.

This is supposed to be a common feature of sleep paralysis. People often report being unable to move, and witnessing a hag come into their room, get on the bed, kneel on their chest and choke them with their hands. They struggle to breathe with the weight of her on their chest. I am SO fucking glad I've never had an encounter with her yet.

I also punch in my sleep sometimes. I also swear in my sleep a lot.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Ugh, my hubs sometimes has night terrors. He always seems to get them right as I'm falling asleep. Scares the shit out of me every time. There have been a couple times when I wake him and he jolts up and grabs me staring at me with these dead, souless eyes. Fucking creepy as hell. I've had to literally slap him out of it.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 4, 2014)

Trust me batty if anyone can scare the ghost away it's you. 
On the topic of sleep paralysis i had it once and thought someone was choking me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Lol fuck you Joel XD


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have never had sleep paralysis. However, I have woken and not felt any of my limbs. It's the closest thing to sleep paralysis that I can think of. As long as I just lie their, everything feels fake. It's amazing. However, the moment I move a leg or something, feeling returns and it loses the dead weight feeling. I rather enjoy the feeling. Rarely get it though because I am a super light sleeper (or at least I think that's the cause).


----------



## Gronix (Oct 4, 2014)

Back in days, when I was in some kind of depression, I had tons of horrible _*lucid*_ nightmares.
I felt everything happened to me in the dreams(scared to death,tortured,ect.)on my body, and it was one of my worst experiences ever.
I had sleep paralysis a lot because of this. I woke up completly shocked, and shaking. I couldn't move and said stuff in my head "Am I alive?" and stuff.
It was really creepy


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 4, 2014)

I've only been really in love (to the point I was certain I wanted to be with them forever) with 2 men. One was severely bipolar and attempted suicide at least once, the other was a self-confessed psychopath.

The moral of the story is, I am only capable of being attracted to damaged men.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've only been really in love (to the point I was certain I wanted to be with them forever) with 2 men. One was severely bipolar and attempted suicide at least once, the other was a self-confessed psychopath.
> 
> The moral of the story is, I am only capable of being attracted to damaged men.



Insufficient sample size. :V


----------



## KyryK (Oct 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Ugh, my hubs sometimes has night terrors. He always seems to get them right as I'm falling asleep. Scares the shit out of me every time. There have been a couple times when I wake him and he jolts up and grabs me staring at me with these dead, souless eyes. Fucking creepy as hell. I've had to literally slap him out of it.


I used to have night terrors when i was younger (about 10-13ish) that manifested itself by making me swear very loudly. I've been told that more than once i've woken up my parents by repeatedly shouting things like "piss off you fucking cunt" at 3 in the morning. Apparently i also once got out of bed and started walking down the hallway outside my room when i was asleep. Somehow my mum heard this and as i was about to go downstairs she got up and asked me what i was doing. I was told i said something about cheese to her (or something else completely nonsensical) and went back to bed. I'm kinda sad that i don't get them anymore tbh.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 4, 2014)

I take pride in my possessions.

Any possession as well. Be it a specific pencil, my toothbrush, or a broken thing I found outside.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2014)

I had night terrors when I was an infant. I don't remember them in the slightest but my parents said I'd just wake up and scream in the middle of the night. Guess I grew out of them.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 4, 2014)

I get extremely hyper after eating McDonalds.

WHEEEEE!!!


----------



## Gronix (Oct 4, 2014)

I get extremely hyper while eating McDonalds ._.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 4, 2014)

I just ate a dominos "create your own" personal pizza and chicken wings.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2014)

These confessions are not sinful enough.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> These confessions are not sinful enough.


It's more of a "I do this" rather than "I confess I've done shitty things"


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> These confessions are not sinful enough.



That isn't a confession.

Try this:
Warning: TMI



Spoiler



Human porn does nothing for me. I'm too furry, there's no turning back now.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's another, also TMI if anyone's sensitive.



Spoiler



I take breaks to the public bathroom on my dishwashing job, and I furiously yiff without washing my hands before going back to work


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> That isn't a confession.
> 
> Try this:
> Warning: TMI
> ...




Porn of real women doesn't do anything for me. Furry women barely do anything for me. Actual women in real life _can_ get me going.



funky3000 said:


> Here's another, also TMI if anyone's sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...This better be a joke, because this isn't appropriate behaviour for someone whose job is to be hygienic.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...This better be a joke, because this isn't appropriate behaviour for someone whose job is to be hygienic.



If you think fast food restaurants are hygienic, you're just an idiot.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 4, 2014)

Its a joke of course I wash my hands \:3/


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 4, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Its a joke of course I wash my hands \:3/



I've been meaning to ask. I thought yiff was something you did with a friend. Is this not the case?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I've been meaning to ask. I thought yiff was something you did with a friend. Is this not the case?



'Yiff' refers to any sexual content or activity relating to anything furry to any extent.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I've been meaning to ask. I thought yiff was something you did with a friend. Is this not the case?



I think he meant "paw".


----------



## Feste (Oct 4, 2014)

I know this day is supposed to be contemplative of a sorts, but I already think too hard about myself so what is there to contemplate about? I'm a thing that has no control and all control over his life and cannot figure out the controls yet because he's too scared to push the big red button. So I guess I'm confessing I should fast more maybe, then my life would gain clarity and I might get the courage to move on from my doubts. Also I've lost track of the ground a bit at this point.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I've been meaning to ask. I thought yiff was something you did with a friend. Is this not the case?



I think he *may* be mixing up "Yiffing" with "Pawing/ Pawing Off"...

Confession: I was too scared to bring that up until someone else did first because I was afraid of coming off as a "furvert".


----------



## shteev (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm procrastinating writing an essay that's due in two days

nothing can stop me


----------



## Selachi (Oct 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> That isn't a confession.
> 
> Try this:
> Warning: TMI
> ...



Hey could be worse.



Spoiler



Human porn NEVER at any point did anything for me. I have only been exclusively interested in the furry variety, even from when I first realized that internet porn was a thing.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> These confessions are not sinful enough.





Spoiler



I once threw up on my ex's lap while giving him a blowjob.



Happy now?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well...regarding the blacked out thingies Im the same way...I cant do real pr0n its just meh...I actually prefer fanfics, art, and yiff art to the 'normal' thing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Yay furfaggotry!


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm actually nervous of people in real life but online, I'm fine except for a few instances.
I usually have some bullies on sites I frequent but they don't understand that it's hard to piss me off or upset me, I'm more likely to troll you than be bothered.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2014)

Last night I managed to get some tightening gel on my clit while my boyfriend and I were getting frisky. I can't describe how much it hurt. The poor thing felt like it was on fire and being stung by bees at the same time. Not to mention it's such a sensitive little thing. I'm never letting that stuff anywhere near my genitals again. That kind of pain was just.... Ug.


----------



## BRN (Oct 4, 2014)

I confess condoms make me grimace. Second girl I ever had forced me to put one on that was far too small - shit hurt, night ruined, ego flattened. What a load of cock.

Regular checkups, keeping activity within a small n trusted group, keeping aware of everyone's sexual activity within that group and making sure outsiders are clean too? It's not hard work, it's just a mindset, because fuck condoms. Clean forever, yo.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> I confess condoms make me grimace. Second girl I ever had forced me to put one on that was far too small - shit hurt, night ruined, ego flattened. What a load of cock.
> 
> Regular checkups, keeping activity within a small n trusted group, keeping aware of everyone's sexual activity within that group and making sure outsiders are clean too? It's not hard work, it's just a mindset, because fuck condoms. Clean forever, yo.



You live in the UK, so here: http://www.theyfit.co.uk/


----------



## Saga (Oct 4, 2014)

Are spoilers a necessary thing now or what 
Anyways I confess that regular whatnot doesn't do it for me either, anymore. It's usually flawed and 2skanky4me



Spoiler



There was a thread a long time ago about "weirdest thing you've done" or something like that and one user's reply was "gay sex in a porta-potty", followed by "It's not a good idea."





Spoiler



I confess that I didn't listen





Spoiler



It is a bad idea


----------



## Lobar (Oct 4, 2014)

wallbangin' gay sex in a porta-potty at the top of a hill is a really really bad idea


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2014)

When I was little, I had to sleep with my uncle's girlfriend once. The curious son of a nursing student, I tried to find her vajayjay. I found myself alone and scared for the night.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 4, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> That sounds a lot like sleep paralysis. Were you able to move your body at all to interact with your room?
> 
> Last time I had sleep paralysis, there was a tall, shadowy/dark figure standing over my bed eating a bag of potato chips. The only thought that reassures me about this experience is that I was living at uni, and my door locked from the inside.



I wasn't able to move and was extremely freaking out, when I got the thought to move and open my eyes it seemed to take a lot of effort. I finally did it though then I realized I was awake and I must of been having some sort of sleep paralysis thing.

Made me think of parallel dimensions and stuff that other creatures might inhabit or something. Has never happened to me since and I don't ever want it to


----------



## Feste (Oct 4, 2014)

I haven't had sleeping paralysis, but I've had a lot of that sleep falling thing. Hate that shit, when you suddenly just jerk and feel the bottom drop out from under you. Usually involved dreams where I either died or feel from bridges or air ducts or stuff like that. I don't know if it's worse than the paralysis, but I'd almost prefer it to the feeling that you're going to die in a second. Ugh.

I confess I have been taking lots of naps lately, and this kind of worries me since it's a very depressed thing to do. Comfy couch too comfy? Or something more? No idea...


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> I confess condoms make me grimace. Second girl I ever had forced me to put one on that was far too small - shit hurt, night ruined, ego flattened. What a load of cock.Regular checkups, keeping activity within a small n trusted group, keeping aware of everyone's sexual activity within that group and making sure outsiders are clean too? It's not hard work, it's just a mindset, because fuck condoms. Clean forever, yo.


Condems are the WORST. Having sex with someone infected is stupid. Especially if you're willing to risk catching something by risking the condem.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 4, 2014)

Ew, I'd never let anyone get near my ass without a condom on, and I would never, ever not wear one myself. Holy shit people. I could understand if you were married, but the thought of not wrapping my dick when I have first meet someone has never crossed my mind.


----------



## BRN (Oct 4, 2014)

Ranguvar said:


> Ew, I'd never let anyone get near my ass without a condom on, and I would never, ever not wear one myself. Holy shit people. I could understand if you were married, but the thought of not wrapping my dick when I have first meet someone has never crossed my mind.



The thought of fucking someone I just met doesn't ever cross my mind from fantasy to reality, mind you. I think what I just tried to say is that you can be sensible - the same reasons you wouldn't wrap for your married partner _can_ apply to friends.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 5, 2014)

Ranguvar said:


> Ew, I'd never let anyone get near my ass without a condom on, and I would never, ever not wear one myself. Holy shit people. I could understand if you were married, but the thought of not wrapping my dick when I have first meet someone has never crossed my mind.


I wouldn't have sex with someone I just met. That's gross. If you and your partner(s) are keeping up to date on check-ups and making sure any new partners are clean, it's fairly safe. Also, having sex with someone that you don't know is clean or not is incredibly stupid, with or without condom. Relying on one to keep you STD free is dumb. It's not 100% protection in the slightest. It can break, other stuff can touch, ect. Yeah.... No thanks. I'd rather just have tests done and know for sure than take such a shot in the dark.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 5, 2014)

BRN said:


> I confess condoms make me grimace. Second girl I ever had forced me to put one on that was far too small - shit hurt, night ruined, ego flattened. What a load of cock.
> 
> Regular checkups, keeping activity within a small n trusted group, keeping aware of everyone's sexual activity within that group and making sure outsiders are clean too? It's not hard work, it's just a mindset, because fuck condoms. Clean forever, yo.



I was with a girl for a while who was allergic to latex so we had to use polyurethane condoms. Felt like wrapping your dick in cellophane. 

Couldn't feel a thing


----------



## Lobar (Oct 5, 2014)

Bareback anal seems like a fantastic way to get a UTI no matter how well you know the guy.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 5, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Bareback anal seems like a fantastic way to get a UTI no matter how well you know the guy.


We were mainly talking about condoms and STDs. Condoms are highly recommended for anal for that reason (some guys do take the chance though). My main point was using them as STD prevention with complete strangers is irresponsible.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 5, 2014)

Misomie said:


> We were mainly talking about condoms and STDs. Condoms are highly recommended for anal for that reason (some guys do take the chance though). My main point was using them as STD prevention with complete strangers is irresponsible.



BRN and Ranguvar are both gay men so


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 5, 2014)

I search "furry" on completely unrelated sites just to see what that communities reactions to them is or if there's any other fur's in that hobby.

I also confess that whilst reading the above replies i was thinking "yeah but dont they realize they might get preg-" then realized no because butts, i am not a clever man...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 5, 2014)

I am part of the " I can't stand condoms" club. I totally agree that if you make sure your partner (assuming long-ish term) is tested and clean, and that you get tested regularly too, you can do whatever you want. I take the Pill too, but to make my periods less painful (and so that they last less than 8 days....) but so far it has worked for preventing pregnancy. I confess that sometimes I don't take it at the exact time every day, but it seems to not have too much of an effect. If I miss a Pill by mistake, I will just delay sex for a week until it's "safe" again.

Condoms just don't feel right for me. Sex is about becoming one with that other person, and being closer to them and sharing everything you cannot with others, and a sheet of latex in the middle of this... Just kills it. It doesn't even count as sex, to me, for this reason. Not to mention that the beginning of coitus hurts like hell for me on any normal day, it's almost impossible with a condom.

Anyhow, I confess that while I write adult fan fiction, and draw adult drawings occasionally, and will ONLY read adult fan fiction, I don't season the taco while I read/view it. It's hot as hell, but I'm just sat there like "awesome, that is HAPPENING! God, he's hot." Etc.

Also, I used to be able to read any fan fiction or creepypasta, but having followed "BAD CREEPYPASTA" for so long on YouTube, I have become too discerning, and unable to read anything badly written. It just doesn't work for me any more.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2014)

Condoms kill the mood.
I hate them, but I wouldn't trust the pill, so since it's the one thing that protects from stds, lies and pregnancy I guess I'll have to keep going with it to be sure.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 5, 2014)

Spermicidal lube on your tongue is THE biggest mood killer. As if making your junk smell like a new tire wasn't bad enough, they make her lady bits taste like i'm eating a chew toy. Gotta get all the southern kisses in early if you wanna maintain your appetite. -which is a shame 'cuzz i always get "hungry" after she crosses the threshold.

...and now i confess i found that reeeeeally awkward to type. i'm used to writing OTHER character's raunchy dialogue, not so much my own. Which brings me to my next confession : i don't talk dirty AT ALL. i don't like it. i find it tacky in the bedroom, honestly. i actually prefer quiet and romantic talk to, "_AWWW YEAH! %#^& MY &@!+ TO MAKE ME i %#&!!! HARDER!! %#^&!!_"


----------



## KyryK (Oct 5, 2014)

I've actually never used a condom during sex, something i know is incredibly fucking stupid. I had to take HIV medication for a month as a precaution because of it once, fortunately i tested negative but that was something incredibly scary to go through.

Moral of the story: Always wrap up with strangers, the risk isn't worth it.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeeze all this sex talk....Very nice. c:

I started a NSFW Tumblr about three days ago. 
It already has over eighty followers. 
Apparently Tumblr REALLY REALLY likes trans-folk. 

Oh, and also two of my coworkers and a couple of close friends are also following the blog. 
I really am shameless, but after years of being ashamed and guilt-ridden towards any type of sexuality and love for my body--it feels nice to finally shed it all and simply have fun with it.

And so I guess something that's kind of funny. Being shamed and called dirty things and the likes really, _really _is a turn on. 
Also it makes me believe more in the theory that childhood trauma/issues and the likes have the capacity to eventually become a kink or a fetish. Which is interesting psychology to say the least.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 5, 2014)

Well to this day i've never used a condom, _because i've never been with anyone let alone remotely near that situation...._
[Tiny violins intensify]


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well to this day i've never used a condom, _because i've never been with anyone let alone remotely near that situation...._
> [Tiny violins intensify]



I've masturbated with a condom. It was a little tight, but convenient I suppose- and spooing without worrying about catching it felt good.

I have condoms just in case I get it on with someone, but that seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 5, 2014)

I have one of them fancy contraceptive implant thingies and I'm married. No condoms necessary in our household, nor do we have any.

Actually, that's a lie. My husband's brother got him a pack as a joke before he came to visit me in the States, when we were in an LDR. We both had clean bills of health, wasn't particularly a concern in his area since he was a total virgin. We only used one, since he wanted to know what it felt like (or rather what you couldn't feel ) and that was the end of that. 

I don't like them. Especially those fucking ribbed ones. It tickles. It _tickles_. And nothing kills the mood more than sudden outbursts of laughter. Thankfully I don't have to deal with those anymore, but when I wasn't in a long-term relationship, I did insist on the use of condoms.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll agree that condoms aren't exactly sexy and that they do take away a lot of the feeling. I used them at the beginning of my relationship with my current partner since I wasn't on the pill yet. But after that, no condoms for us! Still, they are a good way to prevent STDs. I get that testing and sharing your sexual history with your partners is also a really good plan, but too many dumb fuck youngins out there don't know how to be personally responsible like that. Wrapping before tapping is a good backup plan. 

I don't mind dirty talk in the bedroom, but I confess that unless I'm in sub space, I'm super awful at it. I just don't know what to say so I get all awkward and self conscious and it just fails so hard. Also, there is really no good name for "vagina" that sounds sexy to me. "Pussy" is the one we use by default, but it just sounds so weird when we actually say it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2014)

Have you tried saying 'muff' ? :V

I also find discussion in the bedroom difficult sometimes. A man complimented me on the size of my penis and I got embarrassed and lost my erection.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 5, 2014)

Nah, too British. We're 'murican, dammit. :V


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 5, 2014)

Whenever my tools comes up in conversation, i usually tiptoe around saying what it's called. "Penis" is fine for medical for serious talk but it's not a sexy word. "Vulva" is. i wouldn't say it gets me hot'n'bothered but it's not a word i'm afraid to use. "Pussy" sounds dirty when i say it and -dare i day- stupid when anyone else does but i suppose it depends on context. SHE's the one with all the goofy names for body parts, not me...


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 5, 2014)

"Twat" is a nice word.

It is not.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2014)

The word 'Todger' can be used for genitals of either type. What do we think about it?


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I also find discussion in the bedroom difficult sometimes. A man complimented me on the size of my penis and I got embarrassed and lost my erection.



I find this strangely adorable. 


After seeing my tumblr, my coworkers have started calling me "Missus Gifted", much to my embarrassment. 
I think.... one of my coworkers is curious about me now. Especially after seeing my piercings. Dunno. I said I was more interested in _being _fucked and she revealed that she's bi and has a strap-on... SO WHO KNOWS.




Fallowfox said:


> The word 'Todger' can be used for genitals of either type. What do we think about it?



I think that I've never heard this one before. XD

EDIT

Also this thread got really gay. 

I'm not complaining.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 5, 2014)

Eh, I don't think I'd need a condom if I were to find a gay partner to sodomize with where I live.
Do dead guys even carry STDs? :v


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Eh, I don't think I'd need a condom if I were to find a gay partner to sodomize with where I live.
> Do dead guys even carry STDs? :v



Nah just regular diseases. You'll be fine.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 5, 2014)

When I "hang out" I really just sit at the mall and gobble up the WiFi.

Fastest public WiFi in town, quiet, all my friends are in college and/or working, and I have no motivation to make new friends.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> "Twat" is a nice word.
> 
> It is not.



Dont forget CUNT :V
I kinda started swearing at a real early age, comes with being british and a generation of chavs, but all curse words are just words to me, tbh, if it wasnt regarded as a curse word you have to admit it rolls off the tonque a lot easier than vajayjay or what have you, and read too much game of thrones in one sitting and you'll kinda be saying it by default anyway.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 5, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Dont forget CUNT :V
> I kinda started swearing at a real early age, comes with being british and a generation of chavs, but all curse words are just words to me, tbh, if it wasnt regarded as a curse word you have to admit it rolls off the tonque a lot easier than vajayjay or what have you, and read too much game of thrones in one sitting and you'll kinda be saying it by default anyway.



Fuck the king. >:9


Also, on the topic of what to call what... Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZpxaiNV_sM


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 5, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Fuck the king. >:9
> 
> 
> Also, on the topic of what to call what... Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo.
> ...



THE NORTH REMEMBERS!

And is now sad again....


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Also, on the topic of what to call what... Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZpxaiNV_sM




For the uninitiated. 
My personal favorite is bolded. 

Vulcanize the whoopee stick
In the ham wallet

Cattle prod the oyster ditch
With the lap rocket

Batter dip the cranny ax
In the gut locker

Retrofit the pudding hatch
Ooh la la
With the boink swatter

If i get you in the loop when I make a point to be straight with you then
In lieu of the innuendo in the end know my intent though
I Brazilian wax poetic so pathetically
I don't wanna beat around the bush

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo
Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo

Marinate the nether rod
*In the squish mitten*

Power drill the yippee bog
With the dude piston

Pressure wash the quiver bone
In the bitch wrinkle

Cannonball the fiddle cove
Ooh la la
With the pork steeple

If i get you in the loop when I make a point to be straight with you then
In lieu of the innuendo in the end know my intent though
I Brazilian wax poetic so pathetically
I don't wanna beat around the bush

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo
Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo

Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where pronto




​


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> ...
> 
> *In the squish mitten*
> 
> ...​


YES. Also my favorite. xD


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 5, 2014)

I've only ever been with one person, and we're both clean, so no need for any condoms. I did try one though and it was just awful. 

I also confess that my old interest of RP almost ruined my relationship. I had never actually been with anyone or even considered it, then it just happened within a few days. For like the past year before that, I would sometimes RP with friends via text-only, and in my carelessness, I still did it once I was mated without a second thought, perhaps because it didn't feel like it was really cheating because it was only ever text with no real-world intent behind it. It was something he knew about though; I wouldn't lie to him, and he let it go for a while, but eventually he put an end to it. I was good for about half a year, but I slipped up and then confessed, which almost broke us. I'm happy my mom helped us patch things up a give me the scolding I deserved in front of my bf. We've been fine for 2 years now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Dont forget CUNT :V
> I kinda started swearing at a real early age, comes with being british and a generation of chavs, but all curse words are just words to me, tbh, if it wasnt regarded as a curse word you have to admit it rolls off the tonque a lot easier than vajayjay or what have you, and read too much game of thrones in one sitting and you'll kinda be saying it by default anyway.


You'd be a great finn. We're baptized in profanity and marinated in angry swear words until the day we die.
Even Wikipedia says we use more profanities than other languages in everyday speech, and there's a truthful joke which goes on along the lines that even the harshest English swearword sounds as harsh as "whoopsie daisy" to finns.
We can construct grammatically perfect sentences using nothing but swear words. Or just one of many.

Our most common, and the most flexible swear word is "vittu", literally cunt, but most of the derivatives mean everything but that.

Man do I feel proud about my culture now.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 5, 2014)

Finn's are now my spirit animal :V


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Oct 5, 2014)

When I was young I refused to poop, so I'd just hold my poop because I wanted to play games and not wait too long while sitting on the toilet. It'd be an excuse for everything I was doing, could be "Nah, I'm eating", "Nah, gotta fight this boss", "Nah, my favorite show is on" etc. I usually ended up Sh***ng my pants 90% of the time. I did this until I was 7.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 5, 2014)

This thread tho


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2014)

Sinser Woulfie said:


> When I was young I refused to poop, so I'd just hold my poop because I wanted to play games and not wait too long while sitting on the toilet. It'd be an excuse for everything I was doing, could be "Nah, I'm eating", "Nah, gotta fight this boss", "Nah, my favorite show is on" etc. I usually ended up Sh***ng my pants 90% of the time. I did this until I was 7.
> 
> I sometimes do this today because I need to do something unimportant or important, but with 0% chance of soiling my clothing.
> Because of that, holding poop is a fetish for me. ._.


A person only ever gets one chance to make a good first impression. You just blew it.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> A person only ever gets one chance to make a good first impression. You just blew it.



I've made a good impression already. This isn't one.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh god I just put thought into this and I think I should edit it a little... I'm going to regret this.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 5, 2014)

Nope, not gonna work. Senor coffecup already quoted you. You and your obstructions are screwed.



Spoiler



just messing with you


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2014)

Sinser Woulfie said:


> Oh god I just put thought into this and I think I should edit it a little... I'm going to regret this.



You can't edit what's already been quoted. x3 Not that any of us should care anyway.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, to be fair, he is Brazilian. That's where 2girls1cup hails from.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Oct 5, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Well, to be fair, he is Brazilian. That's where 2girls1cup hails from.



I was born in 'Murica but I had to go to brazil (Parents were from there)
I didn't know 2G1C was brazilian... e_e


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 5, 2014)

If I have uploaded something to a site which has a view counter, such as FA or eBay (particularly eBay), I will refresh that page every 2 minutes for hours on end, watching that view count go up for hours.

I put something on eBay for my brother, and it is now stopping me from going to sleep.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm a bum and I have no qualms about free-loading off of my friends. (The ones who love me and tolerate my behavior anyway.)


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 5, 2014)

This is officially my new favorite thread.


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> If I have uploaded something to a site which has a view counter, such as FA or eBay (particularly eBay), I will refresh that page every 2 minutes for hours on end, watching that view count go up for hours.
> 
> I put something on eBay for my brother, and it is now stopping me from going to sleep.



http://puu.sh/c0VzN.png :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 5, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I'm a bum and I have no qualms about free-loading off of my friends. (The ones who love me and tolerate my behavior anyway.)



You're no bum. You're too cool for that, and you're far too sophisticated to be a hobo. I think you're a tramp.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You'd be a great finn. We're baptized in profanity and marinated in angry swear words until the day we die.
> Even Wikipedia says we use more profanities than other languages in everyday speech, and there's a truthful joke which goes on along the lines that even the harshest English swearword sounds as harsh as "whoopsie daisy" to finns.
> We can construct grammatically perfect sentences using nothing but swear words. Or just one of many.
> 
> ...



Haha. I can attest to this because my dad is from Finland. 

One of my first words was supposedly perkele, which I guess literally means fuck in english. My dad says it all of the time.

Funny story: When I was 15, me, my sister and parents made a trip to Finland to visit family. We were in the sauna enjoying "sauna vihta" (Which is a bundle of hot birch branches people whack themselves or each other with while baking themselves in an oven aka sauna) Anyway my mom goes and mispronounces it as sauna vittu.... My grandma was not impressed. Everyone else thought it was funny though, but I was oblivious at the time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2014)

~Jester said:


> Haha. I can attest to this because my dad is from Finland.
> 
> One of my first words was supposedly perkele, which I guess literally means fuck in english. My dad says it all of the time.
> 
> Funny story: When I was 15, me, my sister and parents made a trip to Finland to visit family. We were in the sauna enjoying "sauna vihta" (Which is a bundle of hot birch branches people whack themselves or each other with while baking themselves in an oven aka sauna) lol. Anyway my mom goes and calls it sauna vittu.... My grandma was not impressed.


Perkele in itself is used like "fuck", but it's more like a "God fucking dammit". Literally it means the devil or it's servant from hell.
Like most finnish swear words the conjugations change the meaning often completely.

Having your first word to be Perkele is a great start to life.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 5, 2014)

Does anyone have a theme song or songs that match their sonas?
I swear 60% of lady gaga's music is just like "bonobos:the musical". As ridiculous as it sounds.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Having your first word to be Perkele is a great start to life.



My dad seems to be proud of it lol.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 5, 2014)

I confess I edit my posts to much. While I can.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Perkele in itself is used like "fuck", but it's more like a "God fucking dammit". Literally it means the devil or it's servant from hell.
> Like most finnish swear words the conjugations change the meaning often completely.
> 
> Having your first word to be Perkele is a great start to life.


I'm flipping off the camera in my first baby picture. Its on some birth certificate somewhere and the colored version is in my "my first mug", which I display proudly.

Proof.



Bonobosoph said:


> Does anyone have a theme song or songs that match their sonas?
> I swear 60% of lady gaga's music is just like "bonobos:the musical". As ridiculous as it sounds.



Most dubstep seems to fit my fursona or any of his family members.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 5, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I'm flipping off the camera in my first baby picture. Its on some birth certificate somewhere and the colored version is in my "my first mug", which I display proudly.
> 
> Proof.


There's a picture of me as a baby trying to take a swig from a can of beer, i've made my parents proud from such an early age. :mrgreen: I'll post it when i find the picture.


Bonobosoph said:


> Does anyone have a theme song or songs that match their sonas?
> I swear 60% of lady gaga's music is just like "bonobos:the musical". As ridiculous as it sounds.


Fun fact: The current iteration of my sona is supposed to be a manifestation of the atmosphere i try to create when i make music, pretension is my speciality.


Fallowfox said:


> The word 'Todger' can be used for genitals of either type. What do we think about it?


Todger is something that always reminds me of burnt sausages. Personally i prefer tallywacker myself.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You'd be a great finn. We're baptized in profanity and marinated in angry swear words until the day we die.
> Even Wikipedia says we use more profanities than other languages in everyday speech, and there's a truthful joke which goes on along the lines that even the harshest English swearword sounds as harsh as "whoopsie daisy" to finns.
> We can construct grammatically perfect sentences using nothing but swear words. Or just one of many.
> 
> ...



To add, and because it makes me giggle every time I see it- Kind of... NSFW? http://www.riemurasia.net/kuva/Vittu-saatana/149462


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 5, 2014)

I should be in bed as it is 4am. But I lost track of time drawing yiff. *facepalm*


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 5, 2014)

I confess that I overuse acronyms such as lol (especially lol) or emoticons in posts and texts but I can't fn help myself lol ... someone plz help me. plz. It annoys me too.

*>EDIT<* And now I just edited my to to too to be gramerly correct, cause when I said  "It  annoys me to" I actually meant "too".... fuck the english language.
.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I should be in bed as it is 4am. But I lost track of time drawing yiff. *facepalm*




There's nothing quite like creating in the early hours of the morning. At 4:00 AM nothing is impossible, and everything seems better than it is.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 5, 2014)

~Jester said:


> I confess that I overuse acronyms such as lol (especially lol) or emoticons in posts and texts but I can't fn help myself lol ... someone plz help me. plz. It annoys me to.



Same...I just cant help it emotes portray more emotion and meaning than simply just text. At least thats why I do it.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 5, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Same...I just cant help it emotes portray more emotion and meaning than simply just text. At least thats why I do it.



Yah me too, I just find myself deleting needless ones after typing out a reply or something like wtf why did I put that little guy in there. I guess it used to be cool, now people are sick of them for good reason. Not being used correctly and all I guess.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel sad that I do not recognize any names of this forum anymore. Well, maybe an occasional name or two but they are so few and far between.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 5, 2014)

I confess that I recognize everyone on the forum by their avatar not their username, so when they change avatar I'm always thrown off n like "who the fuck is this guy? .......................oh"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Oct 6, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I recognize everyone on the forum by their avatar not their username, so when they change avatar I'm always thrown off n like "who the fuck is this guy? .......................oh"



Mhmm! That always throws me off too! Especially if they change both username and avatar!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 6, 2014)

HAXX said:


> Mhmm! That always throws me off too! Especially if they change both username and avatar!



 I keep up with all of that usually. Gibby almost threw me off though. Thank god he kept his avi for a while.


----------



## Synec (Oct 6, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Does anyone have a theme song or songs that match their sonas?



i like this question. 'baby brings bad news' - the 22-20s.

confessions: if there's a revised deadline/due-date, i don't tell anyone in the hopes that i alone succeed. that being said, if i can't win at something, i need to make sure the person that _does_ win feels terrible about it.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You're no bum. You're too cool for that, and you're far too sophisticated to be a hobo. I think you're a tramp.



Correction....I'm a tramp and have no qualms with free-loading off of my friends. 

I can deal with it. Or maybe...vagabond. Nomad? A trampy nomad.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Boyshorts are my favorite piece of clothing.


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 6, 2014)

I use to have sleep paralysis a lot, sometimes 3 times a week. Once my sister woke up before me and I slept on the side by the tv so she moved to my side and started playing a game and moved a pillow behind her ON MY FACE and I could not move or speak because of the sleep paralysis and I almost passed out from suffocation but my body finally "woke up" right before I did so I was able to move the pillow off my face and bitch her out for almost killing me D:<

Also yes condoms suck >-< used them with my first boyfriend most of the time, I use the pill now with my husband. Feels better and helps get get rid of acne whats not to love?


----------



## Dreythalion (Oct 6, 2014)

I carry around a ton of guilt over my Ex cutting herself on her shoulders when we fought once. To my knowledge those scars never faded and they have haunted me since.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Dreythalion said:


> I carry around a ton of guilt over my Ex cutting herself on her shoulders when we fought once. To my knowledge those scars never faded and they have haunted me since. I



It's not your responsibility to manage other people's crazy, especially when they're self harming in order to needle you. It's a 'get the fuck away from them' flag.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> Also yes condoms suck >-< used them with my first boyfriend most of the time, I use the pill now with my husband. Feels better *and helps get get rid of acne* whats not to love?



-_-

All right for some... =P


----------



## Dreythalion (Oct 6, 2014)

I agree wholeheartedly. 
Just a confession that to this day it haunts me. 
That and the fact that I cared for this person deeply and still care for em. 
We split up a few months later, I've talked to them maybe once since then.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2014)

I should be in class right now, but here I am listining to Misfits


----------



## Ieono (Oct 6, 2014)

My boss, who is a married man, has been asking me all these personal questions about the gay side of my sex life. It would be fine if he didn't keep doing it when we were alone. And why stand so close to me during these strange interrogations anyway? Haha, crazy.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 6, 2014)

Ieono said:


> My boss, who is a married man, has been asking me all these personal questions about the gay side of my sex life. It would be fine if he didn't keep doing it when we were alone. And why stand so close to me during these strange interrogations anyway? Haha, crazy.


Seems like a chance for a promotion through snu snu.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 6, 2014)

Wat that's really quite creeptacular. Unless you don't mind it, that is.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 6, 2014)

Ieono said:


> My boss, who is a married man, has been asking me all these personal questions about the gay side of my sex life. It would be fine if he didn't keep doing it when we were alone. And why stand so close to me during these strange interrogations anyway? Haha, crazy.


I just wonder what he'd do if you just answered "wanna find out?" to one of his questions


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

I confess I've fapped to fursuits owned by users on this forum- though I only found this out inadvertently.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I confess I've fapped to fursuits owned by users on this forum- though I only found this out inadvertently.


What a juicy reveal


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 6, 2014)

I probably should be looking for a new job right about now but im just sat here marathoning Space Dandy, time well spent.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 6, 2014)

I confess that I'm one of those insecure people that nobody likes. *_sigh_*


----------



## Ieono (Oct 6, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Seems like a chance for a promotion through snu snu.





Bonobosoph said:


> *Wat that's really quite creeptacular*. Unless you don't mind it, that is.





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I just wonder what he'd do if you just answered "wanna find out?" to one of his questions



Hah, I've had dinner with his family. They are like those nuclear families you see on TV, with the nice house and picket fence. Definitely wouldn't want drama on that proportion, even if he does look good. I do believe that he's one of those guys who got into the wrestling team in high school just for a chance to live some of his gay fantasies.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I confess I've fapped to fursuits owned by users on this forum- though I only found this out inadvertently.



I think it's probably wise to have not named names.

It would be weird if someone fapped to my sona, I'd like to know though.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 6, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Hah, I've had dinner with his family. They are like those nuclear families you see on TV, with the nice house and picket fence. Definitely wouldn't want drama on that proportion, even if he does look good. I do believe that he's one of those guys who got into the wrestling team in high school just for a chance to live some of his gay fantasies.


C'mon, dust the poor guy's closet a little. He seems kinda desperate to live out his gay fantasies!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I confess that I'm one of those insecure people that nobody likes. *_sigh_*



Well.....so far...I like you. If that counts for anything.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 6, 2014)

Whilst i was having a *cough* "adult" *cough* art browse some peeps from here on the boards popped up in some pieces, in some cases its kinda awkard, basically like you just accidentally walked in on someone you know boinking someone.
I'd be weirded out if i made any guest appearances in any dude on dude fantasies, if there's any ladies out there on the other hand its all good ;3

I also confess in the past couple of days i have spent about Â£400 give or take on stick insects, katydids, mantids, cockroaches, and vinegaroons.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 6, 2014)

It is always weird to see people you know from the forums on the main site especially if it's art of them in more adult situations. It's like "Oh hey, there's so-and-so! .... and there's their naughty bits... Well... uh... this isn't awkard... I'll just be going now." So awk.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Their porn is merely contrived imaginary scenarios, so I don't feel as though it is odd.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I confess that I'm one of those insecure people that nobody likes. *_sigh_*



 Odysseus is gay?



HereKittyKitty said:


> It is always weird to see people you know from the forums on the main site especially if it's art of them in more adult situations. It's like "Oh hey, there's so-and-so! .... and there's their naughty bits... Well... uh... this isn't awkard... I'll just be going now." So awk.



I dont really find it that weird tbh, unless I know the person very well or I know them irl
Otherwise I dont care unless its actually like the person naked x3


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 6, 2014)

I confess...  I thought this site would have changed a bit from a while back...

Oh, and I've never tried loose leaf tea.  It feels like a sin, really.


----------



## BRN (Oct 6, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> It is always weird to see people you know from the forums on the main site especially if it's art of them in more adult situations. It's like "Oh hey, there's so-and-so! .... and there's their naughty bits... Well... uh... this isn't awkard... I'll just be going now." So awk.


My name is Six and this is the greatest confession on my forum


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 6, 2014)

BRN said:


> My name is Six and this is the greatest confession on my forum



(As if there has been anyone else on this forum with a fire Pokemon avatar :U)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well that Quilava in your gallery really is quite tenacious


----------



## Arcana (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh hell, whatever. 

I was molested by my brother about 6 years ago and I've largely repressed those memories, but lately the stress I've been under & the depression I've been kinda coping with made my brain stop repressing them. 

It's been a fun month.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 6, 2014)

My favourite colour is actually purple.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 6, 2014)

arcana said:


> Oh hell, whatever.
> 
> I was molested by my brother about 6 years ago and I've largely repressed those memories, but lately the stress I've been under & the depression I've been kinda coping with made my brain stop repressing them.
> 
> It's been a fun month.



Hey. If you ever need to talk, let me know. 
I was molested at five by an older playmate (who, rumor had it, was being molested by someone else). I also did a lot of repressing and recalled them earlier this year. I'm not saying I know your exact situation or even how you feel, but to an extent I can relate and direct you to some help resources.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 6, 2014)

We're here for you.


----------



## Tavish "Ghost" Fantasmo (Oct 7, 2014)

Me feel lonely...


----------



## Arcana (Oct 7, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Hey. If you ever need to talk, let me know.
> I was molested at five by an older playmate (who, rumor had it, was being molested by someone else). I also did a lot of repressing and recalled them earlier this year. I'm not saying I know your exact situation or even how you feel, but to an extent I can relate and direct you to some help resources.


My life has just been all shades of weird lately;  hopefully I'll be seeing a psychiatrist soon to get myself sorted out.


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 7, 2014)

I confess that I forgot what I was going to confess too, I was going to confess it yesterday but I decided i'd wait and do it tomorrow and now I don't for the life of me remember what it was v.v'


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 7, 2014)

My friends dog tried to rape me tonight.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> My friends dog tried to rape me tonight.



e_O


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 7, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> My friends dog tried to rape me tonight.


Taking furry to a whole new level and it isn't even your fault? O-o


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 7, 2014)

On the subject of meeting people in person, art, forums and all things fappery, i can honestly say that i am not the LEAST bit intimidated by meeting artists whose art i have seen and "enjoyed". *ahem*


in fact, i got the chance to meet two of them, both women. While it would have been awkward for them, talking to them frankly about the parts of their art that i like, i'd rather be open and honest! Of course i wouldn't introduce myself with a, "Hey, i like to whack it to your furry self!", it'd be pretty cool to have a grown up conversation with another adult furry artist! My conversations with both were rather short, given the convention setting, but i'd love to have really told them what i felt in a totally serious, not creepy way.


Last year i was approached by someone who really liked my 'sona. i mean REALLY liked him. i can honestly say i was flattered; mostly because we talked (briefly) like adults about it. i think he was a little disappointed to hear i wasn't gay or into him, but again, we had a chill understanding of one another. He probably went back to fappin' but i'm not bothered by it. is that weird?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 7, 2014)

I watch gaming lets plays like TBFP and Rooster teeth to simulate what having irl friends is probably like.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 7, 2014)

They can smell the furry in you, Batty.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 7, 2014)

I get really , really, REALLY reallyreallyreallyreally nervous about my face's gender appearence sometimes. Like 88 percent of the time---I'm patient with HRT, focus on what's GOOD rather than bad, and keep a positive outlook. 

Then other days I -can't- stop fretting over what I percieve to be "too male". 
It's like what tha fuck ? One day I'm fine and one day I'm agonizing on whether I should take an axel grinder and try to rebuild my face. It's really weird. And stressful sometimes. I can't find this source of this trigger when I've come to accept that things are as they are and I can only bide my time and wait until the four year mark of HRT before considering facial feminization surgey. It's like this chained part of me keeps coming undone to scream NO IT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH. YOU HAVE TO BE PERFECT -NOW-.

And it's like bwaa? Who the fuck is perfect? Calm the fuck down, self---
I tell myself as I turn away from the mirror for the umpteenth time, swearing to not worry about it anymore, and feelin guilty for being such a shallow prat.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 7, 2014)

My dog likes to try to be really sweet and paw at my chest and lick my face right before she decides to hump my leg,

Dammit dog! We have pillows and stuffed animals leave me out of it you horny bitch!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I watch gaming lets plays like TBFP and Rooster teeth to simulate what having irl friends is probably like.



;^;


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm a picky eater and (in the past) when I was with friends who offered me food I don't like I simply nod, smile, accept the food, and pretend to eat while pushing the parts I don't like into a napkin.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of writing a fetish story because I'm hungry for fans and readers.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 7, 2014)

Include one of each fetish so it'll cater to everybody.
A balloon sized, nappy wearing, chick with dick, gianted breasted fox eating an otherwise innocent cartoon character vore style, while they are chained to a wall.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 7, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Include one of each fetish so it'll cater to everybody.
> A balloon sized, nappy wearing, chick with dick, gianted breasted fox eating an otherwise innocent cartoon character vore style, while they are chained to a wall.



You forgot scat, tentacles, and age play. You're not even trying!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2014)

Giant breasts? You disgust me.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 7, 2014)

Most of my personal belongings are cleaned partially or entirely with my saliva. Common things include my glasses, my watch, my phone screen, my desk, my keyboard, and my computer screens. Other things have included my shoes and my car. Yes, I cleaned a spot on my car with spit. My fuel door had quite the collection of black around it. Now it's spotless.

I have also licked things at school to claim them if they were mine and people were taking them, or if it was something I found and people were fighting me for it. I might have even gone to the point of stealing other classmates things and licked them when they were fighting for it back. I used to be the disgusting asshole like that.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I'm a picky eater and when I'm with friends who offer me food I don't like I simply nod, smile, accept the food, and pretend to eat while pushing the parts I don't like into a napkin.


So you're a self proclaimed "bum", who leeches off of his friends, and are picky enough to reject given food.
You better eat what you put in that napkin. I quarantee you it's not a discreet way of disposing food and they must've noticed it.
If I had taken someone in who doesn't eat what's offered I'd throw them out. A bum is in no place to be snobby.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> My name is Six and this is the greatest confession on my forum


Awww... thank you! :lol:


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 7, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Awww... thank you! :lol:



I'd warn you to not look him up on FA unless seeing pokemans getting their freak on is your thing, but I have a feeling it's already too late.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEjyfWRTxFM

This seems funnier to me now than it did 12 years ago. Eheh...


----------



## Misomie (Oct 7, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I get really , really, REALLY reallyreallyreallyreally nervous about my face's gender appearence sometimes. Like 88 percent of the time---I'm patient with HRT, focus on what's GOOD rather than bad, and keep a positive outlook.
> 
> Then other days I -can't- stop fretting over what I percieve to be "too male".
> It's like what tha fuck ? One day I'm fine and one day I'm agonizing on whether I should take an axel grinder and try to rebuild my face. It's really weird. And stressful sometimes. I can't find this source of this trigger when I've come to accept that things are as they are and I can only bide my time and wait until the four year mark of HRT before considering facial feminization surgey. It's like this chained part of me keeps coming undone to scream NO IT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH. YOU HAVE TO BE PERFECT -NOW-.
> ...



I get something like this but it's over my general body (its sex) instead. I hate it. Sucks so much. I feel ya. Also, don't feel guilty about it as it'll just make you feel worse in the end.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I get something like this but it's over my general body (its sex) instead. I hate it. Sucks so much. I feel ya. Also, don't feel guilty about it as it'll just make you feel worse in the end.



Yeah "feeling bad about feeling bad" is a thing that goes nowhere fast at all.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 7, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So you're a self proclaimed "bum", who leeches off of his friends, and are picky enough to reject given food.
> You better eat what you put in that napkin. I quarantee you it's not a discreet way of disposing food and they must've noticed it.
> If I had taken someone in who doesn't eat what's offered I'd throw them out. A bum is in no place to be snobby.



I'll take that. But since I haven't made it clear, forgive my negligence, this was the old me. Before I became the bum I am. After going without food I've began to appreciate what's given to me and with this growth I also made it a habit of not accepting food from others if I don't like it. 

But thank you for telling it how it is. Not many people do that anymore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I'll take that. But since I haven't made it clear, forgive my negligence, this was the old me. Before I became the bum I am. After going without food I've began to appreciate what's given to me and with this growth I also made it a habit of not accepting food from others if I don't like it.
> 
> But thank you for telling it how it is. Not many people do that anymore.


Oh in that case keep doing what you do.


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 7, 2014)

I confess that university really isn't what I hoped it would be, it's just not all that great a time at all.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 7, 2014)

I confess that I love the show Adventure Time.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 7, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> I confess that university really isn't what I hoped it would be, it's just not all that great a time at all.




If you can't see yourself dedicating to a degree and using it to its purpose--get out. Get out now. Learn a trade. 
Don't throw money down the hole like I did. Thirty-fucking-grand before I realized that what I was doing was stupid.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 7, 2014)

?korw ti diD .noitnetta eht rof tsuj siht detsop I taht ssefnoc I​


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 7, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> If you can't see yourself dedicating to a degree and using it to its purpose--get out. Get out now. Learn a trade.
> Don't throw money down the hole like I did. Thirty-fucking-grand before I realized that what I was doing was stupid.



I confess that every mention of college being a waste of money makes me feel bad, both because I've nearly finished a 4 year degree, and because I originally didn't think college was worth it anyway, but felt pressured into it by family. It's even worse that not only might several more years be needed in a graduate program to get a decent future job, there'd probably be more people more qualified than me than there'd be jobs to fill anyway.


Also, unrelated, when I was 15/16 (about 5-6 years ago), I went through a phase of being interested in hormone replacement therapy; I just didn't really feel like a boy inside. I don't really remember how I came to start feeling like that, but it wasn't something I had always felt, although admittedly it wasn't something I had thought about before that. I think I came to the conclusion that I didn't feel strongly enough to go through with such a thing, and I didn't think the procedures sounded "advanced enough" for my liking.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 7, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> ?korw ti diD .noitnetta eht rof tsuj siht detsop I taht ssefnoc I​


-. --- /  -... . -.-. .- ..- ... . / -.-- --- ..- / -- . ... ... . -.. / ..- .--. / - .... . / .-.. .- ... - / .-- --- .-. -..

On topic:  I started reading the Da Vinci Code about a few weeks ago, and I'm only 5 chapters in.
I blame my procrastination.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 7, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I'd warn you to not look him up on FA unless seeing pokemans getting their freak on is your thing, but I have a feeling it's already too late.



I don't actually try to find forum people on the main site. 
In fact, I don't go on the main site that much anymore. It seems like all the same stuff all the time.


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 7, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> If you can't see yourself dedicating to a degree and using it to its purpose--get out. Get out now. Learn a trade. Don't throw money down the hole like I did. Thirty-fucking-grand before I realized that what I was doing was stupid.


The thing is the degree is really great, I am enjoying it and I really want to continue. It's everything else which is the problem. The moving away from home, the social aspects, keeping track of money etc etc I have trouble with.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 7, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I confess that every mention of college being a waste of money makes me feel bad, both because I've nearly finished a 4 year degree, and because I originally didn't think college was worth it anyway, but felt pressured into it by family. It's even worse that not only might several more years be needed in a graduate program to get a decent future job, there'd probably be more people more qualified than me than there'd be jobs to fill anyway.




Don't take this as I'm bashing college. I'm not. But if you're going to get a degree---be _dedicated _to that degree and treat your school career just as you would something that costs four-thousand plus dollars every semester. Don't screw around. Get that paper. Get your connections. Use that paper. High school was for learning how to learn. Now it's time for you to really learn. Don't ever give up. Look for a way to make yourself exemplary. Be competitive. 




> Also, unrelated, when I was 15/16 (about 5-6 years ago), I went through a phase of being interested in hormone replacement therapy; I just didn't really feel like a boy inside. I don't really remember how I came to start feeling like that, but it wasn't something I had always felt, although admittedly it wasn't something I had thought about before that. I think I came to the conclusion that I didn't feel strongly enough to go through with such a thing, and I didn't think the procedures sounded "advanced enough" for my liking.



HRT, in my opinion, are for those that feel tortured by their born bodies and hormones versus their mental gender. In fact, there are some transgenders who don't feel as if they need HRT to fulfill their mental gender role. 

With others, however, if they feel that their bodies or hormonal urges cause them ACTUAL discomfort to the point of living unwell, then HRT would be an alternative to help quell this. Hence, hormone replacement _therapy. _I myself am in this category. I like sex and enjoy being sexual, but I _hated _being controlled by what was my previous male libido. I am uncomfortable in the body of a man. I went to bed wishing that I'd been born woman.  Thus, HRT is helping shape my appearance as I want it. I don't want to be seen as "that trans person". I want to be seen as a _woman. _My sexuality and partner preferences are entirely separate from that. 

This is my extremely personalized view of being transgender. Basically, there's no "strict" check list of ways you MUST be. For instance, I will not be pursing Sex Reassignment Surgery. Why? I am not body dysphoric to the point where the mere sight of my penis causes me to feel ill or not enjoy the sex life that I have. (In that--I am fortunate.) I feel that it hasn't defined me until this point, and so it won't define me after. Some transexuals would run circles around me calling me a phony because of this. I don't care, and the irony of a trans-individual laying dogma on what DOES and DOESN'T qualify me as a woman is ironically laughable. 

End rant: You define your gender as you want. If you feel HRT will help you with that, then go for it. Do not do HRT simply for the experience, however. It is utterly life altering. Trust me on this. It's to quell actual feelings of discomfort in one's body and not a necessity of being trans. 

I'm not sure why I felt like going on this huge spiel but I did.



ChaoticX said:


> The thing is the degree is really great, I am enjoying it and I really want to continue. It's everything else which is the problem. The moving away from home, the social aspects, keeping track of money etc etc I have trouble with.



Then good. Kick ass. Kill those exams. Look to make connections within your degree community so that you have a means after college. 
As for the rest, it'll come with time. 
Focus on one thing at a time. Your end goal of getting a degree. This is important.

However--_do _make time for yourself when you can. You don't want to burn yourself out.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 7, 2014)

I wish I had more time to type well thought out responses, in addition to the likes, but I should be studying for something :/


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 7, 2014)

When I was younger I used to be homophobic/transphobic, though technically it was my parents who were. I just always thought 'gay is bad'. Literally, that's it. I didn't know why, I didnt even know lesbians were gay females. I didn't even know that trans and gay were two different things. I used to have that mentality where we laugh at 'trannies' because it was stupid. 

...now that I understand it all, I might actually be trans myself. I want to be a boy, and I'd rather have been born one. If it were more socially acceptable within my family and peer groups I would think to attempt HRT or reassignment but that really isn't possible so I just couldn't even bother. I do however get away with being a 'tomboy', when I move out I fantasize about buying more male clothes and products and probably cutting my hair short. I would probably prefer being him to a her. 

For now I'm just a 'girl' though, but I'm not quick to correct anyone who labels me otherwise.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 7, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...now that I understand it all, I might actually be trans myself. I want to be a boy, and I'd rather have been born one.* If it were more socially acceptable within my family and peer groups I would think to attempt HRT or reassignment but that really isn't possible so I just couldn't even bother.* I do however get away with being a 'tomboy', when I move out I fantasize about buying more male clothes and products and probably cutting my hair short. I would probably prefer being him to a her.
> For now I'm just a 'girl' though, but I'm not quick to correct anyone who labels me otherwise.



Hey I'm not gonna like---recruit you or anything. This is a personal choice people follow through with or don't follow through with for many varying and personal reasons. 

But I'm just going to point out, _fuck your peers and your family acceptability. _
This is about YOUR happiness. Not theirs. You're the only person who has to live with yourself.
If somehow trumping your own desires to please your family makes you truly happy--okay then go for it. That's fine. Family bonds are important. (I'll admit--I'm inherently selfish by definition by making my family uncomfortable for my own happiness)
And if being tomboy is good enough for you, then awesome. Great. Rock it yo. 

But if you're just telling yourself these things to support the illusion that you cannot even possibly begin to live life as you wish for X reasons, and that you really, really, _really _would be happier as "He" rather than "She"...

Consider some long and deep soul searching and do a bit of research on resources, support groups, and possible alternatives to self-support if it's a matter of being family dependant for shelter and food. 

That's all I'm going to say. Peace out.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 7, 2014)

^^^I'll give it more time, it might just be what the old grumps call a 'phase' and I'm trying to be a special snowflake IDK...or maybe once I'm more independant I'll embrace it more. I don't know for sure yet so I can't really say for certainty. 

Thanks anyways though, Im sure once I'm on my own I can do things for myself and not have to worry about anyone else


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2014)

I struggle to not be romantic with people :I 
My friends don't just stay friends long and it gets odd.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 8, 2014)

Somedays I wake up and I hate everything. Like, fuck those guys having it easier than me just for being born in a different place and being happy and shit.  I do try and succeed in keeping myself relatively cheerful because I'm constantly working on making things better, but somedays I'm just a ball of hate and envy!


----------



## Kleric (Oct 8, 2014)

I cried at "Milo and Otis" when Milo got stuck in a basket floating down the river when I was 5.

And I once fisted a horse. :-|
​-Ways to escalate things quickly!-​


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 8, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> ?korw ti diD .noitnetta eht rof tsuj siht detsop I taht ssefnoc I​



!!!on gnikcuf lleH


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 8, 2014)

I reaaaaally suck at going through the many many many projects I have in my head and always feel bad when I give up on something, despite the fact I really wanted to do it. Stories, jobs, videos, everything goes into the pit of discontinued interest... And my biggest fear right now is not finishing my book, despite the fact I've already done 200 pages and reached midway point. I need someone behind me to tell me to do stuff otherwise I can't do it.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 8, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I reaaaaally suck at going through the many many many projects I have in my head and always feel bad when I give up on something, despite the fact I really wanted to do it. Stories, jobs, videos, everything goes into the pit of discontinued interest... And my biggest fear right now is not finishing my book, despite the fact I've already done 200 pages and reached midway point. I need someone behind me to tell me to do stuff otherwise I can't do it.


Need someone to stand behind you and tell you to do shit? Get married. :V

I have a very similar thing as well, where all these ideas end up going nowhere. But then I get this brilliant one that gets me all riled up and I'm nothing but all about that for a few months, get burned out and... cycle starts anew. My creativity and drive comes in waves to begin with, as it is for many people, but that doesn't help my motivation. My husband helps, though, and he helps build me up when I get these really stupid bouts of self-doubt and tear myself down. 

Go finish your fucking book. *Whipcrack* God damn, it's like GRRMartin Syndrome going around. >:\ I shouldn't talk, snails go faster than the progression of my novels.


----------



## Bastle (Oct 8, 2014)

No one but me knows I like furry stuff. All my friends talk shit on it a lot, and I join in, but here I am. On FA forums, at almost 2am. What am I doing with my life.

Also, I really like chubby girls but I wouldn't be caught dead saying so outloud.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 8, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Need someone to stand behind you and tell you to do shit? Get married. :V



Guess I got the first step done last sunday when I confessed my love to my now-GF ♪
She really likes it too, so I guess she'll whoop my ass if I were to give up ^^'


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 8, 2014)

Kleric said:


> And I once fisted a horse. :-|-Ways to escalate things quickly!-



Please tell me you're a vet...


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 8, 2014)

I confess that I'm probably one of the least judgemental people that you would ever meet. I really don't give a fuck what your  sexual orientation is or what you do with your life. As long as you're not hurting anything/anyone I really don't care. Just be who you are and don't give a fuck of what others think.

EDIT : I love you. <3


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 8, 2014)

I've never dated anyone, I've never been interested in that stuff.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

If only that "being caught" thread wasn't locked. Dang.

Wake up call this morning was my mum dropping my meds off. Remembered got sketches all over thefloor  including a work in progress of my sona trying to seduce someone. And one of her wanking and being walked in on.
Cue me running like a madman into the living room screaming waaaaaaaiiiiit and she's like "what?" "Don't look at my crap drawings they're crap!!" Using the lack of skill as an excuse not to look. Then I pushed them under the sofa. She wasn't bothered to look at them anyway apparently.


I've done an excellent job at convincing my mum that I'm not THOSE kind of furries so far. Until now. *facepalm*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 8, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I struggle to not be romantic with people :I
> My friends don't just stay friends long and it gets odd.



This happens to me all too much. The main reason I have few friends - they are all now broken-hearted exes.



Grimeslave said:


> Also, I really like chubby girls but I wouldn't be caught dead saying so outloud.



Embrace the life, it's so much better than dating slim people =P

Anyway, my laptop suddenly died last night, and my reaction is rather disproportionate. I am utterly at a loss of what to do with myself and my time. I am freaking out about whether or not I will lose my Skyrim data, and I'm surprised I slept at all last night.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 8, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> This happens to me all too much. The main reason I have few friends - they are all now broken-hearted exes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do believe that skyrim syncs your saves to the steam cloud, so you should be fine. I accidentally wiped the wrong partition on my laptop back in March, but after reinstalling skyrim and trying a couple times to get it to sync with the steam servers, I had my saves. 
As an aside, terraria doesn't sync, so I lost a good 100 hours there. I don't really play terraria now since I can't bring myself to do everything again.


----------



## BRN (Oct 8, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Anyway, my laptop suddenly died last night, and my reaction is rather disproportionate. I am utterly at a loss of what to do with myself and my time. I am freaking out about whether or not I will lose my Skyrim data, and I'm surprised I slept at all last night.



Steam's amazing. It'll save your data to the cloud rather than to your HDD. And in the first place, your HDD shouldn't have been damaged by whatever caused your laptop to die - if it WAS your HDD that was damaged, the laptop would still boot to 'BIOS', its own internal operating system (and you'd probably hear loud scraping clicks). If that's not happening, it might be several other things, but you can rule out your HDD.

ED: I keep coming here to confess my sins, oh lawd, but chicken out and post responses instead


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 8, 2014)

i too was cut off from posting in the "getting caught" thread. i once got caught in class with a drawing of mine on a projector in front of the class. i taught a web design segment when i was in high school so i had the whole class' eyes on the projection. When scrolling through my files on screen, i had several drawings of my own in the mix and i opened the wrong image at one point. it was a full nude of one of my characters in several non-sexual positions to show her fur pattern. There weren't any nips or anything beyond PG-13 but despite this there were a few "Ooooooh!"s and "HELLO!"s in the class. i brushed it off as an accident, told the class they didn't see anything naughty and continued with the lesson.

Truth is : i showed the image on purpose to gauge their reaction.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

LOL why. Is someone an exhibitionist?


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 8, 2014)

My fap folder is kind of a weird but what's more important it contains only selfies :V

Examples:

http://i.imgur.com/ysIfJv4.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/g7RulE7.jpg


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

THAT'S FOOD THO


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> THAT'S FOOD THO



The second one is a complete dish.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 8, 2014)

Both are. 

I told you it's kind of a weird.

Want a recipe? But, honestly, I don't know if you'll like it... because, you know, dat amount of garlic.

But yes, it's a fap folder, and we're fapping to it together with my friend (unlike me, she makes fukken great drinks) :F


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

There's never too much garlic imo. I like eating raw cloves of smoked garlic, even.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Both are.
> 
> I told you it's kind of a weird.
> 
> ...



Some people find all-natural garlicy odours attractive, you know. :V


----------



## BRN (Oct 8, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i too was cut off from posting in the "getting caught" thread. i once got caught in class with a drawing of mine on a projector in front of the class. i taught a web design segment when i was in high school so i had the whole class' eyes on the projection. When scrolling through my files on screen, i had several drawings of my own in the mix and i opened the wrong image at one point. it was a full nude of one of my characters in several non-sexual positions to show her fur pattern. There weren't any nips or anything beyond PG-13 but despite this there were a few "Ooooooh!"s and "HELLO!"s in the class. i brushed it off as an accident, told the class they didn't see anything naughty and continued with the lesson.
> 
> Truth is : i showed the image on purpose to gauge their reaction.



Goddamn you're incredible. :3

I was once 'interrupted' by a gentle tappin' and a-rappin' on my bedroom door. Sighed, put it away, turned to face my sister as she walked into the room and started talking to me; we chatted about some nothing-in-particular before she eventually left.

I turned back to my computer to see a fullon, fullscreen freesome of fuzzy faggots getting it on still on my monitor.

She hadn't noticed.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 8, 2014)

BRN said:


> Steam's amazing. It'll save your data to the cloud rather than to your HDD. And in the first place, your HDD shouldn't have been damaged by whatever caused your laptop to die - if it WAS your HDD that was damaged, the laptop would still boot to 'BIOS', its own internal operating system (and you'd probably hear loud scraping clicks). If that's not happening, it might be several other things, but you can rule out your HDD.



The laptop won't turn on. PC World said it's a mechanical problem, and although they can back up things from my hard drive, it will need to be sent back to Acer to be fixed, which means no All My Hobbies until I get it back. I'll just be gymming, working and sleeping.

I sure hope that is the case though, I only just got good enough to make decent weapons and armour. Hope I get everything back from my mod-obtained home if I reinstall the same mod.

Anyway, when I am in a public bathroom that has contact-less flushing/tap operation, I like to wave my hand over it like a Jedi and pretend that Jedi powers are making the toilet flush.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> LOL why. Is someone an exhibitionist?





I know you weren't referring to me but I am a -huge- fucking exhibisionist. I love it. 
You know why people get sexy piercings? To show them off. 
Thst said, once my chest grows in, I plan on getting some nipple barbells. 
Right now I already have a Jacobs Ladder piercing. 

 I need to get two more barbells for the JL piercing though. Make it an even four barbells instead of a wimpy two. Instead of 10 gauge, I think I'm gonna go for 8 gauge cause I want the barbells to be wider at the base.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 8, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Anyway, when I am in a public bathroom that has contact-less flushing/tap operation, I like to wave my hand over it like a Jedi and pretend that Jedi powers are making the toilet flush.



Force-opening and closing automatic doors is more fun than you'd think.


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 8, 2014)

My dad's dog tried to rape me once when I bent down to tie my shoe D:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 8, 2014)

At least the damn thing flushed when you wanted it too! The toilets i have to deal with at work flush almost constantly so long as you're sitting down as if to ask, "Hey, are you done yet?", between turds. it's not like a built in courtesy flush feature either; more like a passive-aggressive attendant trying to move things along.

The automatic sinks, however, you could put on a full motion interpretive dance in front of those things and they won't start flowing. Assuming you can even get the water running, you have to be quick because they only flow for half a second! Don't EVEN get me started on the automatic towel dispensers! i usually just soap a little rinse that shit and just shake my hands dry.

Oh! Confession! That 2 inch thick booger collection on the handicap stall door? Guilty.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Force-opening and closing automatic doors is more fun than you'd think.


I'm always doing that by accident because I just get so close to the door before it opens. I reach to push as soon as it opens itself.


----------



## BRN (Oct 8, 2014)

Automatic doors get a two-finger jedi mind flick from me too. It's so good to hear I ain't the only one.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 8, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> The laptop won't turn on. PC World said it's a mechanical problem, and although they can back up things from my hard drive, it will need to be sent back to Acer to be fixed, which means no All My Hobbies until I get it back. I'll just be gymming, working and sleeping.
> 
> I sure hope that is the case though, I only just got good enough to make decent weapons and armour. Hope I get everything back from my mod-obtained home if I reinstall the same mod.
> 
> Anyway, when I am in a public bathroom that has contact-less flushing/tap operation, I like to wave my hand over it like a Jedi and pretend that Jedi powers are making the toilet flush.



If you subscribed to the mod on the steam workshop, the mod will reinstall with skyrim. 

For me, the touchless activators on things like that have been so hit or miss it's too difficult to regularly try anything like that.


----------



## shteev (Oct 8, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> At least the damn thing flushed when you wanted it too! The toilets i have to deal with at work flush almost constantly so long as you're sitting down as if to ask, "Hey, are you done yet?", between turds. it's not like a built in courtesy flush feature either; more like a passive-aggressive attendant trying to move things along.
> 
> The automatic sinks, however, you could put on a full motion interpretive dance in front of those things and they won't start flowing. Assuming you can even get the water running, you have to be quick because they only flow for half a second! Don't EVEN get me started on the automatic towel dispensers! i usually just soap a little rinse that shit and just shake my hands dry.
> 
> Oh! Confession! That 2 inch thick booger collection on the handicap stall door? Guilty.



what are you

*continues reading thread up to the food porn conversation*

what are all of you


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 8, 2014)

shteev said:


> what are you?



Waitin' on you to confess your sins! Contribute!


----------



## shteev (Oct 8, 2014)

I confess that I've had a lot of free time once my job really slowed down, and while I've applied elsewhere I do like the time to myself.

I know I shouldn't slow down, which is why this is more of a negative thing.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

I love it when shteev posts because of that dopey avatar.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 8, 2014)

BRN said:


> Automatic doors get a two-finger jedi mind flick from me too. It's so good to hear I ain't the only one.



Anyone who has watched Star Wars should do it. I do it all the time, because it looks stupidly cool !


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 8, 2014)

One time when I was home alone, I let our big/feral cat eat an entire rabbit inside the house because I didn't want to touch the carcass to throw it outside.

At least, I think he ate the entire thing. When I saw him in the morning, he was starting on the head, and when I checked up on him in the evening, he was eating the feet. I found no evidence.


----------



## Bastle (Oct 8, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> One time when I was home alone, I let our big/feral cat eat an entire rabbit inside the house because I didn't want to touch the carcass to throw it outside.
> 
> At least, I think he ate the entire thing. When I saw him in the morning, he was starting on the head, and when I checked up on him in the evening, he was eating the feet. I found no evidence.



That's just using your resources to your advantage


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 8, 2014)

I had an extremely poor attitude and etiquette in my early days of FAF.  

"If you could put spilled water back into the cup, I would have done that a long time ago".


----------



## Feste (Oct 8, 2014)

Haven't had sex in a year or so. 22 going on 23 and I can barely count myself as a man. woo fucking hoo...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 8, 2014)

BRN said:


> Automatic doors get a two-finger jedi mind flick from me too. It's so good to hear I ain't the only one.



Oh so Im not the only one, cool


----------



## Kleric (Oct 8, 2014)

Feste said:


> Haven't had sex in a year or so. 22 going on 23 and I can barely count myself as a man. woo fucking hoo...



I wonder what I am then, considering I've been single my whole life, still a virgin, and never even had a first kiss. I'm 18 we aren't too far off.
I certainly would never consider myself a "man", the stereotypical man annoys me. I am... a Bookshelf.


----------



## Feste (Oct 8, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I wonder what I am then, considering I've been single my whole life, still a virgin, and never even had a first kiss. I'm 18 we aren't too far off.
> I certainly would never consider myself a "man", the stereotypical man annoys me. I am... a Bookshelf.



Eh, you're a teen. 18 is perfectly acceptable. Go to the right college and you'll be fine, especially compared to me lol.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 8, 2014)

Feste said:


> Eh, you're a teen. 18 is perfectly acceptable. Go to the right college and you'll be fine, especially compared to me lol.



Aha! that is the problem. I am technically in college, it just so happens to be an Online-college. 
But don't fret, part of the reason I didn't go to an On-campus college is because I wanted to avoid being even around the typical men who only goes to college to party and bang people.
While I am no longer religious, I still do have my reasons to wait for the right person. While some may think I'm desperate for being so "deprived", my standards are pretty damn high, I am considered a "hard to get" person, not because I play that game, but it is simply who I am.


----------



## Feste (Oct 9, 2014)

Kleric said:


> Aha! that is the problem. I am technically in college, it just so happens to be an Online-college.
> But don't fret, part of the reason I didn't go to an On-campus college is because I wanted to avoid being even around the typical men who only goes to college to party and bang people.
> While I am no longer religious, I still do have my reasons to wait for the right person. While some may think I'm desperate for being so "deprived", my standards are pretty damn high, I am considered a "hard to get" person, not because I play that game, but it is simply who I am.



Hah you should have gone to Boston, you'd fit right in XP.  Just be careful and try to be social, that's part of the battle after all. Don't wait too long or she (I'm assuming at this point) may pass you by.


----------



## shteev (Oct 9, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I love it when shteev posts because of that dopey avatar.



I confess that I'm really happy that someone likes me for something so small <333333


----------



## Kleric (Oct 9, 2014)

Feste said:


> Hah you should have gone to Boston, you'd fit right in XP.  Just be careful and try to be social, that's part of the battle after all. Don't wait too long or she (I'm assuming at this point) may pass you by.



I suppose me using the word "Wait" would be incorrect, I've at least been keeping an eye out all this time; then again I haven't really taken much action either.
Also, one thing I could probably add as a confession: In this search, gender isn't something I concern myself with. I am an oddity, and I've been searching for the right person purely based on who they are as a person, I put no value into aesthetics or what gender they are. This was sort of me justifying the idea that I was already bisexual though, I suppose I just like finding reasons for everything. :?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 9, 2014)

I like reasons, too.

I confess that on the odd occasion that somebody favorites something I upload on the mainsite, I don't delete the notification right away.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 9, 2014)

Feste said:


> Haven't had sex in a year or so. 22 going on 23 and I can barely count myself as a man. woo fucking hoo...



Meh, I'm on the exact same boat, but I don't mind. Maybe I'll have sex with my GF next month when she comes over, maybe not, I don't really mind either. It's just if she wants, really.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Feste said:


> Haven't had sex in a year or so. 22 going on 23 and I can barely count myself as a man. woo fucking hoo...



Try fucking never and 22 next month -_-
Heheh i just realized the double entendre right there, im so clever heheh,_ im going to die alone..._


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2014)

I honestly can't imagine going more than two weeks :I

I also admit I have a hard time not sexualizing myself, and honestly have given up trying. Numbs the lows and heightens the highs.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I confess that on the odd occasion that somebody favorites something I upload on the mainsite, I don't delete the notification right away.



I confess that I'm too lazy to delete any of my new submissions/messages/journals/comments/etc notices on the FA main site. I currently have 38,537 messages V: lol


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 9, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I like reasons, too.
> 
> I confess that on the odd occasion that somebody favorites something I upload on the mainsite, I don't delete the notification right away.



Same...especially if its a comment its all like "Ah yes, I am worthy" x3

I think I actually favorited something from you once, haha! It was that one drawing from the comic thread x3


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 9, 2014)

I always get post-submission nerves.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 9, 2014)

_I confess 
I'm a mess
I'm turning on the screw~_


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I just bid on a naughty ych...


----------



## tisr (Oct 9, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I like reasons, too.
> 
> I confess that on the odd occasion that somebody favorites something I upload on the mainsite, I don't delete the notification right away.



I confess I don't delete notifications on the mainsite because buttons everywhere and confusing
And I'm afraid I'll delete all my watchers by accident or something :\


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 9, 2014)

I find it difficult to take anybody seriously if they have a brony avatar.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 9, 2014)

i can't take anyone with a furry avatar seriously.
...that includes everyone here.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 9, 2014)

Mine's a photo so I am to be taken deadly serious.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2014)

Mine is a sexy selfie, so I am to be taken sexually.


----------



## Echoshock (Oct 9, 2014)

Every time I see a spider I have to count how many legs it has to check that they're all still there. If I'm with someone I know I'll tell them if any of the legs are missing.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Take me sexually.




Just corrected some minor typos. 











<I would let you do terrible things to me you roguish devil you>


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2014)

Echoshock said:


> Every time I see a spider I have to count how many legs it has to check that they're all still there. If I'm with someone I know I'll tell them if any of the legs are missing.


  I came across a 6 legged spider yesterday, with only 2 legs on his right side. Poor thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Just corrected some minor typos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'aw.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I came across a 6 legged spider yesterday, with only 2 legs on his right side. Poor thing.



Damn thing is a survivor yo. 
I found a praying mantis female that was missing a leg on one side. It was... dying, actually. Not sure of what. But it was sluggish and unresponsive to gentle pokes. :< Maybe it'd gotten old, mated already, and had served its purpose. it was rather sad actually.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 9, 2014)

I once put a dying fly out of its misery and cried over it; I'm a monster :/


----------



## Gronix (Oct 9, 2014)

I confess I highly enjoy crushing flys and mosquitos and maybe sometimes other bugs that dare to touch my beautiful body


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 9, 2014)

I cannot say "For fuck's sake" without saying it in an Irish accent.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2014)

You say 'for feck's sake', then?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pretty much.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 9, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Damn thing is a survivor yo.
> I found a praying mantis female that was missing a leg on one side. It was... dying, actually. Not sure of what. But it was sluggish and unresponsive to gentle pokes. :< Maybe it'd gotten old, mated already, and had served its purpose. it was rather sad actually.








Females once mated will actually go on to live on and lay plenty of ooths depending on the species till they die of old age.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Females once mated will actually go on to live on and lay plenty of ooths depending on the species till they die of old age.



I _kneeeeew _you'd be here to set any insect-fallacies straight. SO HA JOKES ON YOU V:
But okay. Good to know. Thanks.
...Good to know that I was witnessing the deathbed moments of a mantis dying of old age. ;_;


----------



## Feste (Oct 9, 2014)

I listen to Sylvester unironically. At work. And I grove a little in my seat :3


----------



## Kleric (Oct 9, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I once put a dying fly out of its misery and cried over it; I'm a monster :/


We're not too different then, I have to save all the spiders, flies, and other insects from my siblings and parents before they get squished, otherwise I feel bad. 

Except Ladybugs!!! :evil:
 They will die by my sword if they ever trespass my house!!! (Most people don't understand my hatred for them, you would if you had to experience what I did as a child.)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 9, 2014)

I think that Jar Jar Binks is on the same level of annoying comic relief as C3PO and R2D2.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 9, 2014)

Lawl damn I got a -1 vote on e621.


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2014)

I confess that I hate children. Especially of the 2edgy angsty 12-16 age range.


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 9, 2014)

I confess I think I am getting a case of genophobia and a slight case of gynophobia. This is kind of a problem in University since that is all 80% of conversations are. 

On that note I confess that I am doing terrible when it comes to being social in university to the point no one really talks to me now. I hate it and really wish that things could be different but I feel on the verge of an anxiety attack whenever I talk to someone new, it doesn't help that everyone here is pretty local and already have friends whereas I don't know anyone.

I also confess that I'm very lazy and haven't actually done much online in the last few weeks despite promising to.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 9, 2014)

I hate people that say "I hate haters" and am highly intolerant of people who say that they don't tolerate intolerance.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 9, 2014)

My brother has been home for all of an hour (he's got this Friday - next Tuesday off so he decided to show up) and I already want to beat the shit out of him. 

Not just from my past with him, but he is aggravating like no other...


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 9, 2014)

Kleric said:


> We're not too different then, I have to save all the spiders, flies, and other insects from my siblings and parents before they get squished, otherwise I feel bad.
> 
> Except Ladybugs!!! :evil:
> They will die by my sword if they ever trespass my house!!! (Most people don't understand my hatred for them, you would if you had to experience what I did as a child.)



What could ladybugs have done? I've managed to not bear a grudge, even though in summer they used to gather in my house and attempt to cover the ceilings in swarms, and one even landed on my pupil and got stuck there for 30 sec until my mom took it out.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 9, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> What could ladybugs have done? I've managed to not bear a grudge, even though in summer they used to gather in my house and attempt to cover the ceilings in swarms, and one even landed on my pupil and got stuck there for 30 sec until my mom took it out.



That's exactly what happened to me, swarmed my house in massive numbers and died in every corner there was. I suppose just at a younger age it caused more scarring than it would if you were older.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 9, 2014)

I kinda like it when someone is mean to me, then I don't return their rudeness, but instead talk over the issue with them to a point in which they're kinda friendly. It can happen quite a bit if you can avoid the temptation to be rude back.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm racist, but then again, who isn't? The way the media uses it to describe people who don't agree with their policies, I wonder if there's any real shame in being called that. It's the modern equivalent of being called a "witch" or a "commie".


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm racist



You Darryl? Surely you jest.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You Darryl? Surely you jest.



When you reach a level of maturity, you begin to realize that name-calling and guilt by association in an argument just don't work the way they used to. When I started looking at what it takes to be "non-racist" I realized that there would be so much in the way of freedom of speech and thought you'd have to give up, it just wasn't worth the trouble. I wasn't going to kowtow repeatedly to people and become a doormat, I had views and feelings that might lead to my arrest but the fact that my opinions are "dangerous" empowers me to keep them. I think about it every single time I go to a convention with that fursuit of mine, that the biggest regret I'd ever have in life would be the things I didn't do, rather than the things I did.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 10, 2014)

More and more I find myself contemplating whether you people like me or not.

God, I feel so childish for thinking about it...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> More and more I find myself contemplating whether you people like me or not.
> 
> God, I feel so childish for thinking about it...



We like you ^^


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> More and more I find myself contemplating whether you people like me or not.
> 
> God, I feel so childish for thinking about it...



Don't worry about that, we love you as a person, as a human being, as a friend. You know, people don't have to say it, they can feel it. You can love someone deep inside your heart, there is nothing wrong with that. If a lot of people loved each other, the world would be a better place to live.

Let's go eat honh!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 10, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> We like you ^^





DarrylWolf said:


> Don't worry about that, we love you as a person, as a human being, as a friend. You know, people don't have to say it, they can feel it. You can love someone deep inside your heart, there is nothing wrong with that. If a lot of people loved each other, the world would be a better place to live.
> 
> Let's go eat honh!



Thanks :lol:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Thanks :lol:



Well, I got my encouragement speech from the best actor in history's greatest movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXNLkD9PA3g


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Everyone likes you Mr. Sparta. V:


----------



## Dreythalion (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't stand a pedophile and have to check my anger anytime I get some guy Or in rare cases girl who steps to my door letting me know he's/she a convicted sex offender.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Dreythalion said:


> I can't stand a pedophile and have to check my anger anytime I get some guy Or in rare cases girl who steps to my door letting me know he's/she a convicted sex offender.



....Its a frequent occurrence for sex offenders to come to your door?


----------



## Dreythalion (Oct 10, 2014)

In Fl it is more common than you might think. I also have to deal with them at work. I find it hard to be neutral and with an open mind when you think about the life that they have absolutely destroyed.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm racist, but then again, who isn't? The way the media uses it to describe people who don't agree with their policies, I wonder if there's any real shame in being called that. It's the modern equivalent of being called a "witch" or a "commie".



You should educate yourself and learn to go past your irrational reaction towards other races. 
If you're aware of it--then there's really no excuse for you to persist in it without trying to better yourself.


----------



## Feste (Oct 10, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> You should educate yourself and learn to go past your irrational reaction towards other races.
> If you're aware of it--then there's really no excuse for you to persist in it without trying to better yourself.



Well, there is the whole unconscious racism thing, so we can't forget about that. I've heard Boston is very racist. Haven't really seen that, but I can say Long Island is VERY racist. Just cause we're northerners don't mean we're civilized .

I confess I love capers. If they were a woman they'd be Katherine Hepburn. I can put them in just about anything and they're good. I hope they aren't really trees though.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

No, there is no shame in being racist or chauvenist. It's perfectly normal for every normal and healthy human being to think that you're better than anyone else. If you think otherwise - then there is something really wrong with you.


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2014)

Dreythalion said:


> In Fl it is more common than you might think. I also have to deal with them at work. I find it hard to be neutral and with an open mind when you think about the life that they have absolutely destroyed.


Your thoughts on pedophilia have a place, but not every sex offender is a pedophile. There's far too many stories about "the girl who cried rape" - think about who's life got destroyed there, eh?

Friend of mine almost got put on the register because a girl at his school serially told staff that he was stalking her. He didn't even know her - it took coming out as gay to ward her off.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 10, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> No, there is no shame in being racist or chauvenist. It's perfectly normal for every normal and healthy human being to think that you're better than anyone else. If you think otherwise - then there is something really wrong with you.



I swear you're a fucking Nazi.

edit: vvvv Well then! \o/


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I swear you're a fucking Nazi.



He claims to be one himself.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 10, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> No, there is no shame in being racist or chauvenist. It's perfectly normal for every normal and healthy human being to think that you're better than anyone else. If you think otherwise - then there is something really wrong with you.


It's a well knowm mechanism. Thinking we're better than someone else is hardwired in our brains to protect ourselves from depression. It works so well we think people who are better than us are actually worse than us.
if you dare say it out loud though...


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He claims to be one himself.



Well, it was you (more specifically Aleu-Tica-Gatode LGBT-brainwashed cicrlejerking club) who called me that first. I simply took this titre and started wearing it on this forum with pride to spit in their faces. Now they're gone but the titre remained. 

Personally, I'm placing myself somewhere in the center-right, although there are no political parties that I can wholly associate with. One is too libertarian when it comes to economy and the second one is too radical when it comes to society: whilst in my opinion all kinds of foreginers are desirable for as long as they assimilate and become polish not later than in the second generation (and those who don't want to should be kicked out immediately), in their opinion you can be polish only when you're born polish, et cetera. But they are still far from being nazi.

Also, as a Pole, historian and a person with mildly-nationalistic views I could never associate with nazism. With fascism - maybe (still I can't agree with its' economic demands and cult of a leader), but with nazism - never. Still, it doesn't stop me from calling myself a 'nazi' in a friendly conversation with the people I know, mainly because "chauvenist" is mainly associated with male chauvenism and "perfectionist" is too far from the whole image.

What you're reffering to here is a simply an outcome of my extremely high but not stable self-esteem*** combined with obsessive perfectionism and finite dutifullness. 

*** it's simple. I know that I'm great but at the same moment it's impossible for me to accept myself as I am right now or be satisfied with my current performance, because I know that there is still a big potential left in me. This is the reason why I despise 99% of the people I know and 99,9% of the people I meet - because this disgusting plebs lacks the talent and abilities or that sparkle of persistence and self-improvement (it's this or that, or both) that I cherish so much... And the reason why I kind of a hate myself - because I'm failing at improving myself, because I'm still not satisfied, not perfect. I'm getting closer to it with each passing day, but sadly I'm well aware that I'll never reach this point. In my opinion it's humans' duty to strive on becoming better as an entity and only people who are doing so are worth of breathing oxygen. On the other hand... I'm also wondering when, thanks to it, I'll end in a straitjacket.




Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> if you dare say it out loud though...



Hello, this is me.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 10, 2014)

It's okay guys.  He's taking the word "Nazi" _back_.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

Begone or I'll summon the mighty KrKr.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll admit that my last job has instilled a tangible discomfort in me when I'm around black males. It's like a little bit of racism and sexism mixed together. I really don't like it at all. I actively have to -not- show discomfort or fear around them. Quite frankly, I worked in -that- side of town during my time in the city. Before my time there, I had no opinion or inclination towards them one way or another. But after being repeatedly threatened, robbed, and accused of racism over and over by the black male community from the lower income area I worked in--I've become defensive. I stiffen. I stop talking. It's a learned reaction that I know I've picked up, know is wrong, but have yet to shake. 

Sadly, I have the same inclination towards Mexican/Hispanics as well. They showed the upmost disregard for rules and blatantly stole right  in front of my face in numerous occasions. Happened just last week. I caught a Hispanic-mother with her kid and she was putting something in a plastic bag at the register. She grabbed the bag and walked out, dragging her kid, who was asking why she didn't pay. I couldn't do a damn thing once they hit the front door. And just last week while at a Hastings, a Hispanic family was trolling through the Halloween stuff, and the kids were grabbing things like necklaces and putting them on, and the parents where actively encouraging it. The mom actually grabbed a can of hair paint, sprayed her son's hair green, and threw the can back on the shelf. 

Not all black people are violent and abrasive. In fact, not even most of them. 
Not all Mexicans are thieves. Not even most of them. 

In fact, I can say I automatically hold a distaste for young white college kids in nice cars as well.  I automatically think "Oh, spoiled fucking frat kid, paid into his good life by mommy and daddy's money." Which isn't always the case, but I despise them and actively drive in a way that antagonize them. Which is wrong. And petty. Simply because I have to work for my own. It gets me nowhere. 

So yeah, I have my fair share of prejudices based on race as well as class, and sometimes both at the same time. I'm not proud of it. I try I change it and ignore it. I do my best to mind my own fucking business, not judge, and look to focus in bettering myself instead of wasting energy on petty hate over personal bias and prejudice. 

... But damn it's fucking hard sometimes. I refuse to use it as a blanket excuse, however. I can and will rise above it, eventually. I refuse to just hold up my hands and say, "Oops well I guess I'm gonna be a little bit racist/prejudiced for the rest of my life. Cant blame me! After all, everyone is a little racist! Amirite?" As a human being, I can do better than that. 

Basically I hope to one day dislike all people of all race and creed without bias. :U


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Basically I hope to one day dislike all people of all race and creed without bias. :U



I can only encourage that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Describing yourself as a Nazi to garner response reeks of special snow-flake 'social outcast' syndrome.


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's a well knowm mechanism. Thinking we're better than someone else is hardwired in our brains to protect ourselves from depression. It works so well we think people who are better than us are actually worse than us.
> if you dare say it out loud though...


 I think letting your instinctive feelings and animal emotions influence you before you start thinking for yourself is a sign of not getting out the house. Most people are in control of how they behave.

Then again, I don't think you've ever posted something which hasn't been this kind of EdG annoying superiority dross. Chill out more, eh? Go to a coffee shop sometime, buy a mocha and sit in the corner seething at the base nonsense of the other people around you relaxing and having a good time with their company.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 10, 2014)

BRN said:


> Most people are in control of how they behave... I think letting your instinctive feelings and animal emotions influence you before you start thinking for yourself is the sign of not getting out the house.


What I'm referring to is subconscious and I wasn't pointing out that racism was a part of this. Two entirely different things.
Hell, you're doing this as we speak. It's so subtle. If you want to be void of all instincts and emotions, go ahead, try and fail.
 It's not a sign of anything but being able to function as a human.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He claims to be one himself.



He's joking when he says that. You cannot be a nazi unless you are true german, wear those devilishly stylish uniforms (evil never looked so good), and live in the 1940's. Oh and work for Hitler. 

He could be a poser though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Could people suggesting that racism is a healthy part of the human subconscious please provide a source to credit their view?


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm either part of an engine designed to keep down our real and human thoughts from bubbling through to the mechanical people around you - or maybe I'm just actually disgusted by egocentricity? 

There's nothing subtle about what I'm saying - I'm saying that I can't stop you behaving like a cunt and the consequences are pretty damn obvious. 

If what you're talking about is subconscious then let the rationality of your conscious mind kick it away - you're tiny, you're nothing, no important part of the world, not bigger or better; we're all tiny and meaningless little pieces of the lives we build for ourselves. You're not the world's main character, nobody is, and everybody around you is the same as you. So... yeah; either you're an adult cunt, or a childish dreamer.

I apologise if that was subtle. I'm really trying not to be.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2014)

BRN said:


> or maybe I'm just actually disgusted by egocentricity?



You and the Evil Queen from Snow White both then.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Could people suggesting that racism is a healthy part of the human subconscious please provide a source to credit their view?



Could you provide that it's not?




BRN said:


> If what you're talking about is subconscious then let  the rationality of your conscious mind kick it away - you're tiny,  you're nothing, no important part of the world, not bigger or better;  we're all tiny and meaningless little pieces of the lives we build for  ourselves. You're not the world's main character, nobody is, and  everybody around you is the same as you. So... yeah; either you're an  adult cunt, or a childish dreamer.



In my life I'm the main actor and my world will end the moment I die.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Astus (Oct 10, 2014)

I like arguing with people sometimes just to argue with them... and I won't stop until they agree to something ridiculous. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 10, 2014)

I hate the chinese for all their dumb ass medicines they have decimating the wildlife out there, does that count?


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 10, 2014)

Normal human beings do not hold themselves above others to my knowledge, they recognize to various degrees their strengths and weaknesses as well as those of others.... But do not hold themselves above them in some sort of ehotistical manner.

I am wholey of the opinion that by our very nature we are social beings capable of amazing empathy, but that some of us are damaged and therefore unable to function in a normal, healthy, empathetic, way. Like Ayattar.

Sarcastic Coffee, when your view aligns with that of a sociopathic xenophobic man who likes making holocaust jokes, it may be time to step back a bit and look at things from a different angle.


I have the strength to love and appreciate others, Ayattar, all I see in you is weakness.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Could you provide that it's not?



You're right. I'll just put it in the same category as the other things that people protest haven't been proven to be false, like ghosts, or crystal healing.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

This is the sort of trashtalk I'm recieving every day from the christians around me.

Who is weak: the man who's taking care of himself by himself, or the one who's relying on the others?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> This is the sort of trashtalk I'm recieving every day from the christians around me.
> 
> Who is weak: the man who's taking care of himself by himself, or the one who's relying on the others?



Being social is sorta useful. Here enjoy this  It kinda goes into that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Hear hear- I'm sold that secretly having a race superiority complex makes one *strong*. :V


----------



## Commie Bat (Oct 10, 2014)

Confession time: I have fifteen different piercings.



Ayattar said:


> _Snip_



What a novice.  You have to combine far leftist ideology with ultra-nationalism, and a sprinkle of militarism.  While being progressive on some fronts, while regressive on others.  Then watch the westerners try to determine if your serious or joking.  :V


----------



## Lobar (Oct 10, 2014)

Pretty much everyone does absorb and internalize some form of subconscious bias.  That doesn't make it right nor acceptable.  The responsible thing to do is to become aware of it and _actively combat it_ with your conscious reasoning ability as a human being.



Ayattar said:


> Who is weak: the man who's taking care of himself by himself, or the one who's relying on the others?



The truly self-sufficient man has been a myth since we came to be as a species, and if you really think of yourself that way then you're more foolish than I thought.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 10, 2014)

When I hear that someone has feelings of racial superiority or bigotry, I ignore them forever. People without empathy are people I want nothing to do with.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Pretty much everyone does absorb and internalize some form of subconscious bias.  That doesn't make it right nor acceptable.  The responsible thing to do is to become aware of it and _actively combat it_ with your conscious reasoning ability as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> The truly self-sufficient man has been a myth since we came to be as a species, and if you really think of yourself that way then you're more foolish than I thought.



Can you not say the same thing about fetishes or paraphilias?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 10, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Can you not say the same thing about fetishes or paraphilias?



Sure, fine.  People don't choose to have whatever fetishes or paraphilias they do, but if any of them involve predation upon the innocent, then one has a responsibility to not indulge in it and consciously rebel against such desires.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Can you not say the same thing about fetishes or paraphilias?



We can consciously challenge premature conclusions we have about other groups of people, academic matters and so on, very easily. 

Sex is different, and the only people who claim they can cure people of their sexual predispositions are quacks. I remember I once thought I could 'cure' myself of my spanking fetish by refraining from thinking about it for long enough, and telling myself normal people weren't into that sort of thing. It still resurfaced, and I still don't really _want_ to have it.



Lobar said:


> Sure, fine.  People don't choose to have whatever  fetishes or paraphilias they do, but if any of them involve predation  upon the innocent, then one has a responsibility to not indulge in it  and consciously rebel against such desires.



^ I'm quoting lobar's response because I foolishly posted directly after him and made a new page.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 10, 2014)

Despite my cheery attitude i dont think i could be anymore depressed on the inside and cant see any point in life


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

On another forum there was an anonymised confessions platform by which people could use a password to drop their confession on a textdump.

Maybe the point of this thread is that you don't have anonymity, but there nevertheless are things I would confess, innocuous though they may be, that are too embarrassing for me to say even to a group of strangers. 



Harbinger said:


> Despite my cheery attitude i dont think i could be anymore depressed on the inside and cant see any point in life



You're practically nurturing your own little south-east Asian rainforest of handsome critters. They're alive, or being eaten by each other, because of your care. <3


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You're practically nurturing your own little south-east Asian rainforest of handsome critters. They're alive, or being eaten by each other, because of your care. <3



True if one is mortally injured from mismoulting i'll feed it to whatevers hungry, but unfortunately i cant do it for a living and there's every single other aspect of my life that hasnt been so great which is getting me down, my invertebrates and my kitten are kinda the only things i have.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> True if one is mortally injured from mismoulting i'll feed it to whatevers hungry, but unfortunately i cant do it for a living and there's every single other aspect of my life that hasnt been so great which is getting me down, my invertebrates and my kitten are kinda the only things i have.



I kinda feel the same way, except that the only thing I've got going is a hope that studying will secure me a job as a mediocre academic performing esoteric research nobody cares about. 

But I was chatting when I visited the doctor yesterday [physical problem, not self esteem issues] and she said that she'd had a lot of trouble making friends until after she finished University, and that she was making up for lost time now- and getting married this November.

So things can turn around.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 10, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> True if one is mortally injured from mismoulting i'll feed it to whatevers hungry, but unfortunately i cant do it for a living and there's every single other aspect of my life that hasnt been so great which is getting me down, my invertebrates and my kitten are kinda the only things i have.



Caring after a bunch of bugs and a pet shouldn't be something to give you meaning in life


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 10, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> True if one is mortally injured from  mismoulting i'll feed it to whatevers hungry, but unfortunately i cant  do it for a living and there's every single other aspect of my life that  hasnt been so great which is getting me down, my invertebrates and my  kitten are kinda the only things i have.



Have you consider entomology as a career?



Hinalle K. said:


> Caring after a bunch of bugs and a pet shouldn't be something to give you meaning in life



Is your meaning in life to piss on everybody?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 10, 2014)

I've got a few today.

I fear but two things - death, and being walked in on during cunnilingus.

If I could get rid of my self-harm scars, I would do it in an instant, no looking back. I used to see them as a reminder that I should never trust anyone or let anyone in, but the reality is that they are hideous, they are an embarrassment, and the only thing they prove is that HE WON. I let him get me that angry, but he was off in anyone else's' bed, high as a kite, and he didn't give two shits that that was how I felt.

Also, when I was I hospital for my operation 4 years ago, I really enjoyed being made a fuss over, both by the hospital staff and by my family. Unfortunately, the operation didn't fix the problem.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've got a few today.
> 
> *I fear but two things - death, and being walked in on during cunnilingus.*
> 
> ...



Can you get this on a t-shirt?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 10, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Have you consider entomology as a career?




Yeah but i failed biology, so that kinda rules out something as scientific as that, and plus there isnt much to do in entomology that doesnt involve "collecting" specimens, and by collecting i mean nabbing something from a forest and throwing it a killing jar -_-

On a related note i think the defensive spray of Oreophoetes peruana smells kinda nice and minty, even though it contains a carcinogen used in mothballs apparently.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm aroused by cock vore and the... Other kind of non-prey-eating vore.

I always say that I'm horrified by it, but what I really feel is that I was horrified that I am aroused by this concept, and it took a while to accept that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Wowza, Alexxx. Cock-vore is, I imagine a concept that can only be appealing to people who don't have penises and therefore don't experience extreme phantom pain when viewing those images.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Wowza, Alexxx. Cock-vore is, I imagine a concept that can only be appealing to people who don't have penises and therefore don't experience extreme phantom pain when viewing those images.



Oh I dunno. I'm slightly into gelding and I'm a dude.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Wowza, Alexxx. Cock-vore is, I imagine a concept that can only be appealing to people who don't have penises and therefore don't experience extreme phantom pain when viewing those images.



That is exactly it - the concept. THATS the arousing part. Yeah, the images are exaggerated, but it is kind of overlapping with my fetish - which I can't really find a way of describing without violating the PG-13 rule due to graphic text.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh I dunno. I'm slightly into gelding and I'm a dude.



...

Broke my brain, butters.



Alexxx-Returns said:


> That is exactly it - the concept. THATS  the arousing part. Yeah, the images are exaggerated, but it is kind of  overlapping with my fetish - which I can't really find a way of  describing without violating the PG-13 rule due to graphic text.



Draw a diagram and link to it.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 10, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I fear but two things - death, and being walked in on during cunnilingus.



Alright, I'll ask.  Why that in particular, and not any sex act?


----------



## Arcana (Oct 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> On another forum there was an anonymised confessions platform by which people could use a password to drop their confession on a textdump.



That was a shitfest. Not being held to confessions can help some but largely just opens the door to trolling and abuse.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Wowza, Alexxx. Cock-vore is, I imagine a concept that can only be appealing to people who don't have penises and therefore don't experience extreme phantom pain when viewing those images.





....Well, can I break you a bit further and say that sounding isn't all that bad in my opinion?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 10, 2014)

Whats the definition of a fetish again?
Cause im sure i dont have any, definitely nothing like vore :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 10, 2014)

I really really like non-hyper futa


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 10, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Whats the definition of a fetish again?
> Cause im sure i dont have any, definitely nothing like vore :/



Isn't it like a fascination for something? Like shoe fetish? Or your bug fetish? And if you liked the bugs crawling all in your underpants it'd be a sexual fetish. ;3


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 10, 2014)

D:

Lol thats a hobby, keeping bugs, not stuffing them down my knackers. I always associate fetishes with sex, but i mean i just find existing parts of the body attractive without being enlarged or where they shouldnt be :\/
Well girls in stockings/socks is kinda hawt if that counts.


----------



## Feste (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't feel like I'm experienced with sex enough yet to have fetishes or preferences. Even with my ex, she always asked what I wanted, and I was never sure what to say, I was just like...I don't know...too scared to answer.

Also, I've decided downing shots makes everything better. I'm feeling fantastic . Drinks all around!


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 10, 2014)

I confess I have six different posters up in my room.
That number can rise anytime if I have Blu-Tack.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 10, 2014)

*feÂ·tish*

_noun_\Ëˆfe-tish _also_ ËˆfÄ“-\: a strong and unusual need or desire for something
: a need or desire for an object, body part, or activity for sexual excitement
: an object that is believed to have magical powers


Can also be confused with "kink", which is anything non-normative that gives you pleasure.


Also, I confess that I have more fetishes and kinks then I care to admit. I even ran a group to teach other people about their fetishes and kinks.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 10, 2014)

I too also have weird kinks that I am revulsed by the arousal of.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 10, 2014)

Another confession i play "Spot the furry" on unrelated forums by searching for "furry" or "furries" and seeing if there's any fellow furfags lurking about on the bug and exotics forums, turns out there were a couple, although long gone.
Although recently on a US mantid forum someone popped on posting their sketches of mantids they liked, turns out they were a popular furry artist. I dont mention it anywhere else but i've started using some of my furry icons for avatars.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 10, 2014)

I think I'm developing an eyebrow fetish....wat does that even mean?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 10, 2014)

You've spent too much time around freaks online. xD


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 10, 2014)

I guess I should leave FAF then. :V


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 10, 2014)

Run quick before you fall deeper.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 10, 2014)

lick all the eyebrows


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been fascinated with hypnosis ever since my first Psychology class discussed the subject, although I've never really properly experienced it first hand; I've thought of trying to write some inductions / scripts for my mate to test on me though, just to see if it actually gets anywhere.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 10, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I've been fascinated with hypnosis ever since my first Psychology class discussed the subject, although I've never really properly experienced it first hand; I've thought of trying to write some inductions / scripts for my mate to test on me though, just to see if it actually gets anywhere.



Just be safe.

It's very easy to get hurt because at some level you want it.

(I have alot of experience with this, both ends)


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 10, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Just be safe.
> 
> It's very easy to get hurt because at some level you want it.
> 
> (I have alot of experience with this, both ends)



Could you elaborate a bit? At the very least, I do know to avoid some sites or sound files though.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 10, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I think I'm developing an eyebrow fetish....wat does that even mean?


Hang on, let me help you...
Sparta the enabler!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Hang on, let me help you...
> Sparta the enabler!



I was thinking something more like this :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Are you excited yet? 

V: It's like an enchanted meadow.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 10, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Are you excited yet?
> 
> V: It's like an enchanted meadow.



I almost posted that exact picture.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 10, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Are you excited yet?
> 
> V: It's like an enchanted meadow.



I can just frolic in those brows. :V


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 10, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> Could you elaborate a bit? At the very least, I do know to avoid some sites or sound files though.



It's not just that, it's you have to have the power to always say no and control yourself. 
Hypnosis is an illusion if you let it be, or it's a horrible tool.

Also, only do things with trusted hypnotists and if it don't seem right it isn't.


You don't want it to turn into a slippery slope... Trust me on that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I too also have weird kinks that I am revulsed by the arousal of.



I've already posted 25% of mine on this thread. I should turn it into a CV. :V


----------



## Kleric (Oct 10, 2014)

I had the chance to be hypnotized at once, It was part of my High School Prom.
However, in the moment I had been more interested in seeing if I could follow all the steps but still keep my consciousness (which I did and was sent back into the audience).

So I got to watch all of my friends and class-mates do stupid stuff on stage, and each and every one swore they don't recall doing any of the stuff the audience saw them do.
There was no doubt that they were doing things unconsciously, so I can understand why it could be a bit dangerous if you allowed yourself to be hypnotized by someone not licensed to do so.
Maybe next time there's a show I'll allow myself to by hypnotized.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 10, 2014)

I share my older brother's birthday picture in some forums because I'm evil and it's too hilarious not to share. 

I'll never stop laughing.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 10, 2014)

Hypnosis sounds like bull to me.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 10, 2014)

I've seen a hypnosis scene before. Pretty interesting stuff. Definitely needs a lot of trust and negotiation going in. 

I have the fear that one day I'll have surgery or something that requires anesthesia and afterwards, while I'm still hopped up and loopy, I'll accidentally out myself to my dad.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 10, 2014)

I measure my exercise in anime episodes, not time.

I ran an entire season on the treadmill this month.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 10, 2014)

Hypnosis is a persons own mind.

Whether it works or not is up to them, which can be a horrible or wonderful thing at times, depending on the situation.

I just did a bit of I guess you could say therapy for someone using hypnosis.... Funny to think the experience comes from different uses.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 10, 2014)

Reading the last four pages. Wow, just wow.

I confess that I kinda like a Nazi. I feel... dirty.

I confess that I want to know what Fallowfox could_ possibly_ find too embarrassing to post. It's like Pandora's box. I know that whatever's inside will probably kill me or at least burn my eyes out and leave me emotionally scarred for the rest of my life, but I still want to open it.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 10, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Hypnosis sounds like bull to me.



And thus you'd never be able to be hypnotized yourself, perpetuating your view even further. It certainly isn't as glamorous as it's made out to be in media; a hypnotist cannot make you do anything, but he can help influence you if your mind is open and willing to accept suggestions (which requires trust in the hypnotist). You have to want to be hypnotized to some extent (and being hypnotized depends a lot on you, not just the hypnotist), so if you, a skeptic with low expectations, go up to someone and say "try and hypnotize me", you're likely to be disappointed. 

I think a basic process involves first starting with an induction to get the person into a relaxed state in which they are more suggestible, which apparently can be done with words alone (no dangling pocket watch needed); they can sit or lay down and close their eyes, and you walk them through a relaxing mental journey with your word-smith skills, suggesting and constantly reinforcing the idea and feeling relaxation. Once that person is deep enough into trance, the hypnotist can try some suggestions from there, although the person cannot be made to do something they absolutely wouldn't do (couldn't make someone go streaking outside); they'd likely snap out if it if something objectionable came up. I think it basically just makes you more willing to do things there might have been a chance of you doing.

Maybe Kosdu could explain it better.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 10, 2014)

The thing is, it's subconscious limits and desires which drive it.

I simple talk and relax people, though I don't use it for erotic purposes anymore.


The really crazy stuff is NLP, pretty much using operant conditioning and words to create triggers I think. Crazy stuff.



As always, I'm not a professional and I don't do hypnosis anymore.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 10, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Hypnosis sounds like bull to me.



All in all, you need a Speech Craft level of 100 to induce hypnosis.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I like to look at the ingredients at the back of things like shampoo bottles or cereal and pretend like I could duplicate the same exact product by getting a big cauldron and dumping Whole Grain Oats, Sugar, Oat Bran,  Modified Corn Starch, Honey... Trisodium  Phosphate, Wheat Flour, Vitamin E, Zinc,  Iron, Vitamin C, etc. in there and just stirring and then *boom* Cereal


----------



## Kleric (Oct 10, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I like to look at the ingredients at the back of things like shampoo bottles or cereal and pretend like I could duplicate the same exact product by getting a big cauldron and dumping Whole Grain Oats, Sugar, Oat Bran,  Modified Corn Starch, Honey... Trisodium  Phosphate, Wheat Flour, Vitamin E, Zinc,  Iron, Vitamin C, etc. in there and just stirring and then *boom* Cereal


That's how everything works!


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 11, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I like to look at the ingredients at the back of things like shampoo bottles or cereal and pretend like I could duplicate the same exact product by getting a big cauldron and dumping Whole Grain Oats, Sugar, Oat Bran,  Modified Corn Starch, Honey... Trisodium  Phosphate, Wheat Flour, Vitamin E, Zinc,  Iron, Vitamin C, etc. in there and just stirring and then *boom* Cereal



Whoa wait a minute, I just read that again. TSP? What the hell kind of cereal do you eat?


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 11, 2014)

Whenever I'm on another site like youtube, I cannot resist looking at a random obvious furry's profile.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 11, 2014)

I feel (irrationally) intimidated by Iba Shot's sona.
_
Maybe totodile evolutions are territorial or something..._


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I feel (irrationally) intimidated by Iba Shot's sona.
> _
> Maybe totodile evolutions are territorial or something..._



You both should have a pokemon highlander death match. There can be only one V:


----------



## Rekel (Oct 11, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> Whenever I'm on another site like youtube, I cannot resist looking at a random obvious furry's profile.



Same.

Also, I'm in a terrible habit of being borderrline nocturnal.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 11, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Alright, I'll ask.  Why that in particular, and not any sex act?




This one, in particular, because you're sat there not doing anything, so you got plenty of time to think "Damn, I hear someone outside, I REALLY hope his mother doesn't come walking in to find me lying naked on the bed in a compromising position, with her son's face in my crotch. Maybe I will get him to stop."

Unlike with other acts, where I can be actually doing something. It would be less mortifying to be walked in on during anything else.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> This one, in particular, because you're sat there not doing anything, so you got plenty of time to think "Damn, I hear someone outside, I REALLY hope his mother doesn't come walking in to find me lying naked on the bed in a compromising position, with her son's face in my crotch. Maybe I will get him to stop."
> 
> Unlike with other acts, where I can be actually doing something. It would be less mortifying to be walked in on during anything else.


Honestly I would not fear that. I'd have a "Deal with it" response.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 11, 2014)

I can sometimes be _very_ forgetful.

Last week I left my USB in a computer in a lesson and I went the weekend without it. I thought it was stolen, until it was returned to me on the day I came back.
And guess what, everyone? *I forgot it again!

*And this time, it has work on it which I need to access. _Why couldn't I have just used Google Drive instead?_


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 11, 2014)

I lurk too much and am afraid to comment most of the time. I tend to post if I've had a few drinks, though. :v


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 11, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Can you get this on a t-shirt?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> This one, in particular, because you're sat there not doing anything, so you got plenty of time to think "Damn, I hear someone outside, I REALLY hope his mother doesn't come walking in to find me lying naked on the bed in a compromising position, with her son's face in my crotch. Maybe I will get him to stop."
> 
> Unlike with other acts, where I can be actually doing something. It would be less mortifying to be walked in on during anything else.




My last girlfriend's mother walked in on us when I had my hands down the back of her trousers, clenching hand-fulls of their daughter's butt cheeks. 

Suffice to say that was very awkward, but her mother just pretended she hadn't seen anything, presumably because she wanted her daughter to be happy.




Harbinger said:


>



Oh....My God.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> This one, in particular, because you're sat there not doing anything, so you got plenty of time to think "Damn, I hear someone outside, I REALLY hope his mother doesn't come walking in to find me lying naked on the bed in a compromising position, with her son's face in my crotch. Maybe I will get him to stop."
> 
> Unlike with other acts, where I can be actually doing something. It would be less mortifying to be walked in on during anything else.



It's better than being walked in on during pegging

especially when you're the guy


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I confess that pegging is exquisite and my ideal lesbian scenario.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

Recently i've been having dreams that are so vivid and mundane that i've woken up thinking they were things i'd done irl the day before. At the same time i've been waking up thinking that things i had done the day before were actually dreams.

I'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing that the things i imagine when i'm asleep are more believable than the things i've actually done.


----------



## Synec (Oct 11, 2014)

i'm able to talk/calm down my bf when he's having freak-out moments from stress (a lot lately). i'm sad in knowing he would never be capable of doing the same. he doesn't have the patience. *god* help me if i ever need help.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 11, 2014)

You luckies I haven't had dreams in a few days.

Maybe those 2 dreams were just flukes. Or maybe what I'm doing is causing me to dream more often.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 11, 2014)

Gelding, pegging, all these sex acts I don't have a clue what they are and I can't look their definitions up up because I don't have a laptop and my phone has an age lock >.<


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Gelding, pegging, all these sex acts I don't have a clue what they are and I can't look their definitions up up because I don't have a laptop and my phone has an age lock >.<




Gelding: castration fetish. 

Pegging: girl wears strap-on and tops guy. 

How can your phone have an age lock?? Your profile says you're 22????


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Gelding: castration fetish.
> 
> Pegging: girl wears strap-on and tops guy.
> 
> How can your phone have an age lock?? Your profile says you're 22????



All british internet connected devices automatically block any adult content, including websites about sex education or alcohol, unless you contact the service provider and give them your passport details.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 11, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> All british internet connected devices automatically block any adult content, including websites about sex education or alcohol, unless you contact the service provider and give them your passport details.



Exactly this, and since I have a working laptop under normal circumstances, this is entirely something I don't need to do. Even now, I don't need it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Exactly this, and since I have a working laptop under normal circumstances, this is entirely something I don't need to do. Even now, I don't need it.



I'm 20 and can only access prons by the mere good fortune that my ISP doesn't know FA hosts cuddly yiff yiffs.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> All british internet connected devices automatically block any adult content, including websites about sex education or alcohol, unless you contact the service provider and give them your passport details.





Alexxx-Returns said:


> Exactly this, and since I have a working laptop under normal circumstances, this is entirely something I don't need to do. Even now, I don't need it.



Am I the only person who doesn't suffer from this?

I'm with Sky Broadband


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't suffer from this?
> 
> I'm with Sky Broadband



The person who owns the connection in your household clicked 'no thanks' when Sky offered them Sky-shield, which they were required to do by Law. 

The person who owns the connection in my household clicked 'yes', and the company which filters my connection is actually the same company responsible for China's Golden Shield.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 11, 2014)

Well this is awkward, i've never had to contact the service provider and ask for porn, yet i can view it, meaning my parents might done it, either because they are going for the parents of the year award and getting their son access to porn or...*shudders*...

But then again 90% of the time its on FA and the rest is a NSFW section on an funny image sharing site so maybe they dont count. When i first entered the world of naughty pics my youngin' brain at the time figured i couldnt get caught if i only looked at drawn porn so i practically grew up on furry porn -_-


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

Content locks are the most idiotic things on the face of the earth. A few years ago i was blocked from reading a Wikipedia article about Vodka because it contained "adult content", strangely according to the filter the article about Shibari rope bondage didn't contain any adult content whatsoever. They're also bloody useless, i can get around the one on my phone by typing something adult into the searchbox and going onto Google images or viewing certain Tumblr blogs. Also half the time they don't block the weirder stuff so this half assed attempt to keep little Timmy pure will more than likely turn him into a pervert because he'll only have access to BDSM and furry porn.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 11, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Content locks are the most idiotic things on the face of the earth. A few years ago i was blocked from reading a Wikipedia article about Vodka because it contained "adult content", strangely according to the filter the article about Shibari rope bondage didn't contain any adult content whatsoever. They're also bloody useless, i can get around the one on my phone by typing something adult into the searchbox and going onto Google images or viewing certain Tumblr blogs. Also half the time they don't block the weirder stuff so this half assed attempt to keep little Timmy pure will more than likely turn him into a pervert because he'll only have access to BDSM and furry porn.



Perhaps that was their intention...

Conspiracy!! :shock:


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

Synec said:


> i'm able to talk/calm down my bf when he's having freak-out moments from stress (a lot lately). i'm sad in knowing he would never be capable of doing the same. he doesn't have the patience. *god* help me if i ever need help.


I'm in a very similar situation, though after two years he is starting to learn easy ways of helping me out when I need it. 
Still, it kind of sucks to give so much to him and know that it can't really be returned.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 11, 2014)

^here here. I am way more patient with my BF's quirks than he is of mine. Or anyone's for that matter, he doesn't suffer fools. He can't.

It has occured to me that one of the "most visited sites" links on google chrome homepage is e621.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 11, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> ^here here. I am way more patient with my BF's quirks than he is of mine. Or anyone's for that matter, he doesn't suffer fools. He can't.
> 
> It has occured to me that one of the "most visited sites" links on google chrome homepage is e621.



YOU FA TRAITOR!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 11, 2014)

FA is in 1st place. xD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well this is awkward, i've never had to contact the service provider and ask for porn, yet i can view it, meaning my parents might done it, either because they are going for the parents of the year award and getting their son access to porn or...*shudders*...
> 
> But then again 90% of the time its on FA and the rest is a NSFW section on an funny image sharing site so maybe they dont count. When i first entered the world of naughty pics my youngin' brain at the time figured i couldnt get caught if i only looked at drawn porn so i practically grew up on furry porn -_-



They might not have even bothered to have set up a filter in the first place, or they just decided, why not?


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 11, 2014)

I believe it should be illegal to filter the internet, although by that I don't mean porn images, I mean information no matter what it is.

Filtering out porn and such really is immature though, unless for a truly young child.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't you have to be a certain age to buy internet service, or am I imagining things?

Because if you do, I can imagine it being highl likely it coincides with legally being able to view porn.

And therefore is more of a limiter than a helper.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you do ^

Luckily I signed up for my own internet (talk talk) so was able to turn the filter option down. All the porn for meeeeeee!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 11, 2014)

Yay porn!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 11, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well this is awkward, i've never had to contact the service provider and ask for porn, yet i can view it, meaning my parents might done it, either because they are going for the parents of the year award and getting their son access to porn or...*shudders*...



Yeah, exactly the same for me. I NEVER noticed a change in my access online when all this became topical/implemented. I thought that our service provider hadn't switched over to the filter yet, but now it's been so long, it MUST have. The only further conclusion being, my parents jumped on the phone and asked for their kids (both 18+, mind) to have all the porn access they wanted.

I don't "use" porn, anyway, but I appreciate the freedom to choose to look at it.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 11, 2014)

On a related not to an earlier confession i just lost the YCH auction again -_-
So im sorry to say you folks wont see my sexy furry ass for a while longer, but hey at least i can put that money to some cool looking giant stripy fruit beetle larvae.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 11, 2014)

> All this nonsense about default internet blocks




Bwaahahahahaha

-rolls around in her delicious murcan' porn freedom-


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 11, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Bwaahahahahaha
> 
> -rolls around in her delicious murcan' porn freedom-



Bwaahahaha yes indeed! Give me  time with my favorite furries about 10 times a day and I'm a happy little fluffbutt.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 11, 2014)

I only look at yiff when I'm bored. Therefore, college prevents me from increasing my furry levels. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 11, 2014)

I just had a person call me after midnight. I saw who was calling and it was a person I regard as a friend, only the reason he'd call me at this hour is probably to make me his personal cab to get him home after drunken endeavours. 
It's all he ever wants from me anymore.
I'm not picking up the phone for you.

I confess that sometimes I leave calls unanswered on purpose.


----------



## Commie Bat (Oct 11, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I confess that sometimes I leave calls unanswered on purpose.



I do this a lot only with text messages, I will rarely respond.  I just do not want to either deal with them or the crap.  If it's important they know to call me. ~ introvert


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 11, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> It has occured to me that one of the "most visited sites" links on google chrome homepage is e621.



That is why I incognito.

Also, hooray for American internet! Minus Comcast, of course.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 11, 2014)

i have an oral fixation to the point where lately one of my hobbies is chewing on my keys which is obviously the healthiest thing ever


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 11, 2014)

I cried my eyes out watching Click.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 11, 2014)

Sometimes (a lot actually) I fake being emotional when talking on forums. It just gets a better response than being all stoic. Rarely are the emotions I display legit. I guess there's something I find funny about the whole thing.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 11, 2014)

I confess that I cannot abandon my hope on Muslims forming a secular, modern nation someday, despite that reason and logic tells me it is impossible, at least in foreseeable future and without massive casualty.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a crush on IBA SHOT

I never really met the dude but I have a thing for witty and charming guys I met on the internet. I want IBA's baby! I want it so bad!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> That is why I incognito.
> 
> Also, hooray for American internet! Minus Comcast, of course.


Well, we can't forget _that one time_.. You know what I'm on about!

omg lets stop sopa guise! :V


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 11, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> I confess that I cannot abandon my hope on Muslims someday forming a secular, modern nation one day, despite that reason and logic tells me it is impossible, at least in foreseeable future and without massive casualty.



From what I understand, Indonesia is moderate even if they have started having some problems.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 11, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I have a crush on IBA SHOT
> 
> I never really met the dude but I have a thing for witty and charming guys I met on the internet. I want IBA's baby! I want it so bad!



panda croc hybrid children

uh

cran...cranda...pac...proc...

fuck


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 11, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> From what I understand, Indonesia is moderate even if they have started having some problems.



Well, while they are moderate, they surely aren't secular since it is mandatory for Indonesians to have religion by law. And things aren't exactly going pretty regarding Muslims in that general region as well; I think heard that Muslims were beheading Buddhists in southern Thailand.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I cried my eyes out watching Click.



I cried during it too, although I had to contain it because I was with a friend. I wasn't expecting anything sad going into it.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 11, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> Well, while they are moderate, they surely aren't secular since it is mandatory for Indonesians to have religion by law. And things aren't exactly going pretty regarding Muslims in that general region as well; I think heard that Muslims were beheading Buddhists in southern Thailand.



I wasn't aware of that law, but I did assume it wasn't secular.

I think the first steps to a stable secular country of any religion is stability and less poverty, the basic economic and security stuff.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 11, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I wasn't aware of that law, but I did assume it wasn't secular.
> I think the first steps to a stable secular country of any religion is stability and less poverty, the basic economic and security stuff.



 I agree; actually, I think that if Great Britain fulfilled what they promised in McMahonâ€“Hussein correspondence(which, contrary to popular belief, did not necessarily contradict Balfour Declaration) and allowed the Hashimites to gain control on Levant, Iraq, and Hejaz, things might not have gone as dire as it is now as Hashimites were moderate, willing to cooperate with western nations, had high enough legitimacy to control oppositions, and were rivals with Wahabist Sauds. They might have even suppressed dissemination of Islamist movements in their early stage.

 But things didn't go that way unfortunately, and in current state I have very little, if any, hope left for them.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 11, 2014)

I find 70% of kinky art on mainsite genuinelly hilarious.
I just saw a pokemon messily tongue kissing a feral giraffe and I loled so hard.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 11, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> panda croc hybrid children
> 
> uh
> 
> ...



Abomination would be a good name to it but who care anyway? It's gonna be my child


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 11, 2014)

Those self-proclaimed hardcore atheists seem to be only focusing and picking on the religions that are relatively harmless nowadays.
I hardly ever see them acknowledging the rapidly spreading poison that is Islam today.
Medieval days are long past for Christianity,yet Islam will likely always be stuck on theirs.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 11, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Those self-proclaimed hardcore atheists seem to be only focusing and picking on the religions that are relatively harmless nowadays.
> I hardly ever see them acknowledging the rapidly spreading poison that is Islam today.
> Medieval days are long past for Christianity,yet Islam will likely always be stuck on theirs.


I agree, but I must go off topic for a second.
I confess, that I only now just noticed that your Avatar is of the Mythic Dawn... I approve.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 11, 2014)

And I thought that it was stylized persian immortal.

Still, couldn't agree more with Hinalle: in my opinion they're picking on christianity because they're pussies. What are christians going to do to you? Scream? Cry? Protest? And muslims? Heheh...
They simply lack balls to pick on islam.

Weaklings.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 11, 2014)

I initially thought discussion about religion is not allow in this forum.

YA MOTHA****AS NEED JESUS
JESUS SHALL SAVE YER SOUL
LETS THANK OUR BROTHER HINALLE FOR STEPPING FORWARD AND REPENTING HIS SINS
IF YE HAVE DOUBT, REMEMBER AND BELIEVE IN JESUS FAITH SHALL SAVE YOU
ON THIS DAY JESUS SHALL REDEEM EACH OF YOU FOR EACH OF YOU ARE GOD'S PRECIOUS CHILDREN AND YOU SHALL BE SAVED

LET US CONGRATULATE OUR BROTHER AYATTAR! HE HAS BEEN SAVED BY JESUS OUR LORD AND SAVIOR

JESUS APPRECIATES YOUR GENEROSITY BUT REMAIN DEVOUT MY BROTHER AND FEAR NOT! FAITH WILL SEE US ALL THROUGH THIS GREAT TRIAL AND WE SHALL BE REDEEMED

YOUR HERESY SHALL NOT BE TOLERATED BLASPHEMY IS NOT ACCEPTABLE SILENCE THYSELVES OR YOU SHALL BE CONDEMNED TO THE FIERY DEPHTS OF HELL


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i have an oral fixation to the point where lately one of my hobbies is chewing on my keys which is obviously the healthiest thing ever


My oral fixation has been one of the main reasons why i've started smoking every day recently.

Yay i'm going to get cancer because i can't stop putting things in my mouth!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 11, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> My oral fixation has been one of the main reasons why i've started smoking every day recently.
> 
> Yay i'm going to get cancer because i can't stop putting things in my mouth!


i actually used to like smoking a lot, but then i just suddenly hated it and just stopped. i'm glad i'm staying healthy, but it sucked for it to just suddenly be unenjoyable. :<


Marazhuki said:


> Abomination would be a good name to it but who care anyway? It's gonna be my child


i quoted this and have no response so i'll just quote it anyways so uh hi


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 11, 2014)

I confess I'm continuously clicking "_new post"_ button waiting for new things to arrive.

A picture of my life


----------



## Kleric (Oct 11, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I confess I'm continuously clicking "_new post"_ button waiting for new things to arrive.
> 
> A picture of my life


Same, except it's the refresh button for me.


----------



## Feste (Oct 11, 2014)

I really like Russian Literature like Tolstoy and Dostoevsky, but I can never finish it because I can never figure out which character is what. I just saw The DOuble, so I want to read it, but I know if I try it could take me a year or longer because I'll forget what the hell is going on ><.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 11, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Those self-proclaimed hardcore atheists seem to be only focusing and picking on the religions that are relatively harmless nowadays.
> I hardly ever see them acknowledging the rapidly spreading poison that is Islam today.
> Medieval days are long past for Christianity,yet Islam will likely always be stuck on theirs.



Low-hanging fruit.  The problems with Islam are already widely reported (and often some that aren't even true) so there doesn't seem to be much point in piling on it further.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 11, 2014)

I feel comforted when I feel the phsyical pains of depression in my chest and limbs.

I cannot let it affect me though, it would be nice to but it would ruin everything.

When it's there I feel like everything will be okay, though that doesn't mean what you wish it would.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i actually used to like smoking a lot, but then i just suddenly hated it and just stopped. i'm glad i'm staying healthy, but it sucked for it to just suddenly be unenjoyable. :<


I get like that with chain smoking. If i have more than 2-3 cigs in a short period of time i don't feel any benefit and it just feels like my lungs are being attacked. I suppose it's good that i have a natural and rather low limit when it comes to smoking but i frequently ignore it when i'm around other smokers.


----------



## Teckolf (Oct 12, 2014)

When I am on a substance kick (nothing illegal), I get really severe cravings for one thing for weeks at a time. Then suddenly I don't want it at all... So right now its coffee, before that it was whiskey, before that dip, before that cigs, before that was summer shandy, before that was dr. pepper, before that was... Yeah, probably not the healthiest lifestyle...

I have already mentioned this also but I miss my dog so damn much... Wish she wasn't 5 hours away with my parents


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 12, 2014)

I send friend requests to people I don't really even know because they just seem "down to earth" from threads I've read on this site and I just want to get to know them better. No fucks given.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 12, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I have a crush on IBA SHOT
> 
> I never really met the dude but I have a thing for witty and charming guys I met on the internet. I want IBA's baby! I want it so bad!



This amuses me to no end. You are welcomed to these hallowed halls of faf now.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I feel comforted when I feel the phsyical pains of depression in my chest and limbs.
> 
> I cannot let it affect me though, it would be nice to but it would ruin everything.
> 
> When it's there I feel like everything will be okay, though that doesn't mean what you wish it would.


As idiotic as it sounds part of me misses being depressed, it feels right, like it's a state i should be in even though i know how bad it can be for me. Honestly i'm slightly low at the moment and it's actually comforting. I know the feeling you're talking about as well, i'm glad i've experienced it.

Jesus Christ this may be the most emo thing i've ever posted.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 12, 2014)

Sometimes i wish i were an unhappy, over-weight, pro-life, lower-class, black, feminist lesbian.

i consider myself a VERY open-minded person but i have some serious gripes and opinions to share but i'm not allowed to have them or voice them because i'm a happy, straight, cis-gender white man. Seems i can't tell the world what i think without being wrongly labeled as an inconsiderate, cis-scum, homophobic, misogynic racist.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2014)

Not possessing special immunity from criticism isn't the same thing as not being allowed to have opinions at all.  Good lord.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 12, 2014)

I am allllllll the coddled minorites apart from racial. So I shall make the most of my special snowflakeness to spew all the obnoxious opinions I want.
And you just have to sit there and keep shtum. 
:V


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I am allllllll the coddled minorites apart from racial. So I shall make the most of my special snowflakeness to spew all the obnoxious opinions I want.
> And you just have to sit there and keep shtum.



Internalized sexist/racist opinions held by women or minorities get called out too.  It's not that you're failing a minority status check, it's that your views are wrong and deserve to be called out because they are a problem.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 12, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Internalized sexist/racist opinions held by women or minorities get called out too.  It's not that you're failing a minority status check, it's that your views are wrong and deserve to be called out because they are a problem.


I know, I'm speaking tongue in cheek.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I know, I'm speaking tongue in cheek.



Poe's law, man.  Gotta use ":V" around here.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Poe's law, man.  Gotta use ":V" around here.


It's a lot more fun if you don't.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 12, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Sometimes i wish i were an unhappy, over-weight, pro-life, lower-class, black, feminist lesbian.
> 
> i consider myself a VERY open-minded person but i have some serious gripes and opinions to share but i'm not allowed to have them or voice them because i'm a happy, straight, cis-gender white man. Seems i can't tell the world what i think without being wrongly labeled as an inconsiderate, cis-scum, homophobic, misogynic racist.



What are you afraid the people are gonna do?

Tell their moms? Don't be a pussy.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 12, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> It's a lot more fun if you don't.



Not to mention that if you start using it, it's impossible to make a joke without using it for risk of people thinking you're not joking because you always use =V when joking.

And the cycle continues.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't trust your eyes
Don't trust your ears
Don't trust the thoughts
That inspire your fears

Look further for the truth
Until you know what is right
Keep that in mind 
And you will survive the night


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> It's a lot more fun if you don't.


I tried this once. 
Wasn't a good idea


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I tried this once.
> Wasn't a good idea


I don't mind people thinking i'm an idiot and/or asshole because they took some of the stupid shit i say seriously because i can easily say "Dude, i was just kidding" or i'll just run with it if it amuses me.

Out of curiosity what terrible things occurred when you neglected to use the miraculous :V?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I don't mind people thinking i'm an idiot and/or asshole because they took some of the stupid shit i say seriously because i can easily say "Dude, i was just kidding" or i'll just run with it if it amuses me.
> 
> Out of curiosity what terrible things occurred when you neglected to use the miraculous :V?


An infraction and some angry PMs.

I don't like it when people say "I was just kidding" to escape responsibility for their words and actions. It's even worse if someone says they were being sarcastic cause that shit doesn't fly.
Not implying you do it, but it can get dangerously easy to do that.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't like it when people say "I was just kidding" to escape responsibility for their words and actions. It's even worse if someone says they were being sarcastic cause that shit doesn't fly.
> Not implying you do it, but it can get dangerously easy to do that.



This is true, Stormfront and Chimpout are pretty much able to openly astroturf and recruit from 4chan and reddit because the culture of "edgy" humor permits them to walk back anything they say as needed without consequences (and blast whoever called them out because loooool can't you take a joke god go back to tumblr sjw fgt).


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> An infraction and some angry PMs.
> 
> I don't like it when people say "I was just kidding" to escape responsibility for their words and actions. It's even worse if someone says they were being sarcastic cause that shit doesn't fly.
> Not implying you do it, but it can get dangerously easy to do that.


Ah that's not too bad.

When i'm being serious i stick with the things i've said and i don't try to escape responsibility for my actions but more often than not i just like fucking around, if people misinterpret me when i do that i couldn't care less.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 12, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> An infraction and some angry PMs.



I don't use it, and nobody ever PMs me. Seriously though it just ruins it. Same way with real life, you never smile, that way people have to think. Once you get to know a person you can usually tell when he's messing with you.

In other words stop being so sensitive. :V


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Ah that's not too bad.
> 
> When i'm being serious i stick with the things i've said and i don't try to escape responsibility for my actions but more often than not i just like fucking around, if people misinterpret me when i do that i couldn't care less.


Actually that's not strictly true. I'm pretty sure one of the things i jokingly posted here many months ago caused an artist to feel that people didn't value his work (he was doing some requests at the time) and possibly abandon the forums which is something i genuinely regret. But he doesn't post here anymore and he hasn't uploaded anything to the mainsite in months so i'm not really sure how to contact him and apologize.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 12, 2014)

You might try a note on the main site. If that doesn't work I'm sure someone around here can help. I hear there are some first class stalkers in the fandom.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You might try a note on the main site. If that doesn't work I'm sure someone around here can help. I hear there are some first class stalkers in the fandom.


Alternatively these "stalkers" are just people who know how to dig out additional information off of a user and find alternative sites they frequent.

Catking, toss me a name and I'll see if I can't find them somehow


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You might try a note on the main site. If that doesn't work I'm sure someone around here can help. I hear there are some first class stalkers in the fandom.


I just sent him one, hopefully he'll see it (and doesn't think it's too weird that a random contacted him about something that happened months ago out of the blue :mrgreen: ).


----------



## Saga (Oct 12, 2014)

I confess that I made a zoosk account once and I still get emails asking me to log in more


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Alternatively these "stalkers" are just people who know how to dig out additional information off of a user and find alternative sites they frequent.
> 
> Catking, toss me a name and I'll see if I can't find them somehow


Well i just looked on his FA profile and he's got links to his Tumblr and DeviantArt profiles and an email address (when i look at profiles on the mainsite i usually skip all the things that people have written down and go straight to their galleries, yes i'm an idiot) but i think it would be really weird to sign up to other sites or email him just to say sorry after it's been so long.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Well i just looked on his FA profile and he's got links to his Tumblr and DeviantArt profiles and an email address (when i look at profiles on the mainsite i usually skip all the things that people have written down and go straight to their galleries, yes i'm an idiot) but i think it would be really weird to sign up to other sites or email him just to say sorry after it's been so long.


Eh, if you regret something and want to clear your conscience, sometimes you gotta do things that might be weird at first.
Do it your way dude.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 12, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Internalized sexist/racist opinions held by women or minorities get called out too. [...] your views are wrong and deserve to be called out because they are a problem.



this bullying ideological mentality you hold is probably why they're not so keen on siding with you at all


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 12, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> this bullying ideological mentality you hold is probably why they're not so keen on siding with you at all



Be nice to the new Weasyly mod. ;3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 12, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Be nice to the new Weasyly mod. ;3



fuck u im nice to everybody


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been chewing the inside of my lip and ripping pieces of it off and sucking the blood

...also I like twincest


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 12, 2014)

I am a twin but not an identical one, and still people online send me weird messages concerning imagined twincest fantasies.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 12, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I've been chewing the inside of my lip and ripping pieces of it off and sucking the blood
> 
> ...also I like twincest



Who doesn't love a pair of sexy twins?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I am a twin but not an identical one, and still people online send me weird messages concerning imagined twincest fantasies.


The fact people like that exist is why I want Apophis to hit us in 2034


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 12, 2014)

I confess that I can't decide if this new avatar is any better than the old one, or if everyone is laughing at me behind my hat.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> this bullying ideological mentality you hold is probably why they're not so keen on siding with you at all



Ideas can't be bullied, they're not people.  "Bullying" would be targeting the messenger for doxxing or rabblerousing a sustained campaign of harassment to subdue them into silence.  But ideas themselves, the moment you put one out there it's fair game for criticism, and if you can't handle fair criticism then you should keep it to yourself.

Here's a confession: I think less of anyone that can't stop obsessing about Tumblr or "SJWs".  Not only have I found that it nearly universally goes hand-in-hand with having absorbed terrible opinions or outright disinformation, but I find it difficult to imagine a bigger possible waste of time and effort.  The number of fringe people who support overcorrecting injustice so far as to inflict it on the other side are too few to ever effect any sort of actual impact on the current power dynamic, and who knows how many of them are even real and not just deep-cover trolls (given 4chan's involvement, you'd be a fool to believe it isn't _some_ significant portion).  Why is _this_ fringe group the one worth obsessing about, when on the other end of the spectrum are actual vile racists, sexists, neo-Nazi sympathizers (and I mean actual Nazis not just pickelhaube-fetishizing pretend Nazis) and other bigots?  If you can't figure out which fringe group is worth piling on if anything when shit like this exists, then I'm writing you off.

Oh, you "just want to make fun of crazy people"?  Yeah, I'm sure there are some actual crazies on Tumblr, given the intersectionality of people who are vocal about preventing traumatic events and people who have experienced traumatic events, and the utter lack of public infrastructure for mental health.  Does that make you feel good?  But guess what, there's crazy shit _all over_ the internet, not just this one piece of it.  Laughing at crazy things on the internet doesn't require you to make a slur of anyone taking a vocal stance against inequality.  Find some other place to get your fun, because those who actually believe all the vile misogynist/racist shit around 4chan and reddit, whom you _know_ exist, are absolutely thrilled that you're helping build a connection between a popular civil rights movement and absurdity.  Stop playing into their hands.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I am a twin but not an identical one, and still people online send me weird messages concerning imagined twincest fantasies.



Wow. That's kinda sad. I'm an identical one and I don't get shit. Except for when friends online find out. 

Twincest is sorta gross though. It's literally our brother/sister.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The fact people like that exist is why I want Apophis to hit us in 2034



Daww <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Daww <3


Ok ok, they're not the sole reason I want that to happen.
By the time we should have anti-meteor plans or systems in place to prevent that. I'd LOVE to see that in action. It'd be like a new moon landing.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 12, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I confess that I can't decide if this new avatar is any better than the old one, or if everyone is laughing at me behind my hat.



It's got level 99 class and over 9000 pizazz~


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 12, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Ideas can't be bullied, they're not people.  "Bullying" would be targeting the messenger for doxxing or rabblerousing a sustained campaign of harassment to subdue them into silence.  But ideas themselves, the moment you put one out there it's fair game for criticism, and if you can't handle fair criticism then you should keep it to yourself.
> 
> Here's a confession: I think less of anyone that can't stop obsessing about Tumblr or "SJWs".  Not only have I found that it nearly universally goes hand-in-hand with having absorbed terrible opinions or outright disinformation, but I find it difficult to imagine a bigger possible waste of time and effort.  The number of fringe people who support overcorrecting injustice so far as to inflict it on the other side are too few to ever effect any sort of actual impact on the current power dynamic, and who knows how many of them are even real and not just deep-cover trolls (given 4chan's involvement, you'd be a fool to believe it isn't _some_ significant portion).  Why is _this_ fringe group the one worth obsessing about, when on the other end of the spectrum are actual vile racists, sexists, neo-Nazi sympathizers (and I mean actual Nazis not just pickelhaube-fetishizing pretend Nazis) and other bigots?  If you can't figure out which fringe group is worth piling on if anything when shit like this exists, then I'm writing you off.
> 
> Oh, you "just want to make fun of crazy people"?  Yeah, I'm sure there are some actual crazies on Tumblr, given the intersectionality of people who are vocal about preventing traumatic events and people who have experienced traumatic events, and the utter lack of public infrastructure for mental health.  Does that make you feel good?  But guess what, there's crazy shit _all over_ the internet, not just this one piece of it.  Laughing at crazy things on the internet doesn't require you to make a slur of anyone taking a vocal stance against inequality.  Find some other place to get your fun, because those who actually believe all the vile misogynist/racist shit around 4chan and reddit, whom you _know_ exist, are absolutely thrilled that you're helping build a connection between a popular civil rights movement and absurdity.  Stop playing into their hands.


i don't disagree with you, but i also don't think linking a subreddit that is hated by even r/strugglefucking is necessarily a fair representation either...in fact, that example isn't necessarily fair because the strong backlash that would be needed to shut down that fringe group is there. strong backlash on reddit, entire articles devoted to this guy because he openly admitted to his reactionary viewpoint on rape

i think sjw and such have become irrelevant to some extent, but i think the reason people would flock to the latter rather than the former is due to the fact that the former has already been deemed morally unacceptable and there is nothing that need be accomplished here beyond trying to eradicate a fringe group of opinions/criminals, which no longer sits on the realm of discussion and falls into action. if anything, the sjw hate seems to evolve from a need to make it clear that taking an extremist point of view is not open-minded merely for the content of it. I don't disagree that focusing on them can create the wrong implication, but I also think that the reasoning behind it can be justified (to an extent, mind you).

i dunno. not meaning to start an argument, just throwing ideas around.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 12, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Wow. That's kinda sad. I'm an identical one and I don't get shit. Except for when friends online find out.



I have a half brother that I get mistaken for a lot. Does that count? (One of the reasons I have facial hair.)



RedSavage said:


> It's got level 99 class and over 9000 pizazz~



Why thank you, ma'am.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 12, 2014)

I "wasted" my entire Saturday on e621 because of somebody.... >_>


----------



## Feste (Oct 12, 2014)

I have a soul patch, and although I look like a douche with it, I absolutely love having it. Several of my friends want me to shave it off, and just a bit of me feels a little kick in pissing them off heh.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hehehe, I knew that would freak some people out :3 This thread needed a weird confession 

Although I'm dissapointed no one said anything along the lines of 'that escalated quickly'


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 12, 2014)

That ship sailed pages ago wolf.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 12, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Hehehe, I knew that would freak some people out :3 This thread needed a weird confession
> 
> Although I'm dissapointed no one said anything along the lines of 'that escalated quickly'



I confess that neither one of those things freaked me out. I think something may be wrong with me.


----------



## Feste (Oct 12, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I confess that neither one of those things freaked me out. I think something may be wrong with me.



I confess the same, but I think it's because I'm an only child.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm enjoying this thread too much to risk elaborating on old posts. -So with that said, i do NOT understand incest in ANY fashion. i can only assume that people who get off on the thought are those without siblings. Seriously, if you had one you'd have to understand just how disgusting it is, right? Unless the freakishly gross gets you off!

...oh, wait. i forgot where i was posting. :V
( am i using that face, right? Look up at the ceiling with jaws agape? )


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 13, 2014)

I have _heard_ that incest sometimes occurs in twins who have been separated at a young age and reunited post puberty.


----------



## dragon-fierce (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm hairy as hell. Like, extremely un-lady like hairy. Shaving, waxing really only does any good for like half a day and I swear I get prickly again.


----------



## Teckolf (Oct 13, 2014)

I am seriously considering buying my Sr. Design professor a plant when I graduate. That way it will help replace some of the oxygen he wastes...


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 13, 2014)

dragon-fierce said:


> I'm hairy as hell. Like, extremely un-lady like hairy. Shaving, waxing really only does any good for like half a day and I swear I get prickly again.



...were furries here.


----------



## dragon-fierce (Oct 13, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> ...were furries here.



I think I'm at the point where even a furry would be like 'go wax'.


----------



## Tao (Oct 13, 2014)

I have had sex dressed as Jason Voorhees.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 13, 2014)

I haven't had a mobile phone for the past 3 years. People think that's weird and always ask "how do people get ahold of you", I reply with "they don't". It does suck not having a phone sometimes though, but at the same time it's nice not having to deal with phone bills. I'll probably be getting a new one soon, any suggestions on what to get?


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2014)

Despite the seemingly massive pricetags I confess i think that Bad Dragon asks a fair price for its materials, speed, quality and customer service.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

Customer service and dildos mentioned together sounds a bit weird.

I went and bought myself a pack of cigarillos. Cancer has never been this satisfying.
Haven't felt like my life is too important lately so might as well restart some bad habits.
I confess I can be a tad hypocritical at times, particularly when it comes to smoking.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2014)

Customer servicing


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 13, 2014)

I am bothered by body hair and shave everything between my chin and my knees every other day.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 13, 2014)

~Jester said:


> I haven't had a mobile phone for the past 3 years. People think that's weird and always ask "how do people get ahold of you", I reply with "they don't". It does suck not having a phone sometimes though, but at the same time it's nice not having to deal with phone bills. I'll probably be getting a new one soon, any suggestions on what to get?



Windows phooone. Any kiiind (Ativ SE is pretty nice tho)

Just don't get a Nokia one if you go WP. Wolfnight has troubles with hers sometimes.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Customer service and dildos mentioned together sounds a bit weird.
> 
> I went and bought myself a pack of cigarillos. Cancer has never been this satisfying.
> Haven't felt like my life is too important lately so might as well restart some bad habits.
> I confess I can be a tad hypocritical at times, particularly when it comes to smoking.


Mmmmmmm delicious cancer. I got a pack of cigarillos for my 20th birthday and they were amazing, haven't smoked them in a while though. I'll have to pick up a pack tomorrow now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Mmmmmmm delicious cancer. I got a pack of cigarillos for my 20th birthday and they were amazing, haven't smoked them in a while though. I'll have to pick up a pack tomorrow now. :mrgreen:


Now if you get a tumor of any kind, I feel indirectly quilty.






I like it.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Now if you get a tumor of any kind, I feel indirectly quilty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know some weird stuff has been posted in this thread but i think admitting to being turned on by the idea of giving people cancer takes the cake.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 13, 2014)

He's so soft and quilty for sergal. Just like a big teddy bear.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I know some weird stuff has been posted in this thread but i think admitting to being turned on by the idea of giving people cancer takes the cake.


Whoever said anything about getting turned on 'bout it? 
You're crazy :U
Anyhoo, the guy on the stand who sold me these said he'd seen nobody buy them in 4 years he'd worked there.
I feel special.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm confess I'm actually real scared regarding my trip to New York City in two weeks.

I'm hearing all this shit about ISIS threatening the city right now and being in the process of recruiting "lone wolf" bombers to target subways and tourist areas. And all this is from within the last couple months.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm confess I'm actually real scared regarding my trip to New York City in two weeks.
> 
> I'm hearing all this shit about ISIS threatening the city right now and being in the process of recruiting "lone wolf" bombers to target subways and tourist areas. And all this is from within the last couple months.


Remember that the media is notorious for making shit sound scarier than it actually it and that ISIS likes to blow a lot of hot air to make itself fell all big and bad (remember their stupid Hollywood-like video they did?). I don't doubt ISIS would be up to such a thing, but ever since 9/11, the US has been particularly keen about protecting their soil. But I don't discount your worry. Depending on your reason for travel and what areas you intend to visit, I would stick to walking if it's in reasonable distance to avoid the subways or taxis. But those can get expensive. 
Also, keep an eye on your pockets and such, particularly in the subways. And be prepared for ridiculous prices on the streets. 12.75 for a pack of smokes is fucking robbery


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Remember that the media is notorious for making shit sound scarier than it actually it and that ISIS likes to blow a lot of hot air to make itself fell all big and bad (remember their stupid Hollywood-like video they did?). I don't doubt ISIS would be up to such a thing, but ever since 9/11, the US has been particularly keen about protecting their soil. But I don't discount your worry. Depending on your reason for travel and what areas you intend to visit, I would stick to walking if it's in reasonable distance to avoid the subways or taxis. But those can get expensive.
> Also, keep an eye on your pockets and such, particularly in the subways. And be prepared for ridiculous prices on the streets. 12.75 for a pack of smokes is fucking robbery



I'm visiting Carnau from here, and we're gonna ~daaaaaate~

And it's also a family holiday, and we're gonna be spending 12 days around NYC. We're definitely gonna be in the tourist hotspots, and probably the subways too.

So yeah I'm a lil worried.

I'm not worried about the flight or anything like that, but mostly Times Square, Coney Island, and public transport.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm visiting Carnau from here, and we're gonna ~daaaaaate~
> 
> And it's also a family holiday, and we're gonna be spending 12 days around NYC. We're definitely gonna be in the tourist hotspots, and probably the subways too.
> 
> ...


Well, I dunno what to tell ya. I'd say you shouldn't worry, but since areas of high tourist concentration are candy for terrorists and you're going to be at tourist attractions, I can understand why you then are worried. I haven't been keeping tabs on US news since I left it, so I don't know what they've been saying. I am inclined to think that, if ISIS were going to do it, they would do it during the holiday season, since there are just so many more people at such locations. 

I think you should be fine. Have fun on your trip, watch out for pickpockets and remember to bring a present along to the date.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm confess I'm actually real scared regarding my trip to New York City in two weeks.
> 
> I'm hearing all this shit about ISIS threatening the city right now and being in the process of recruiting "lone wolf" bombers to target subways and tourist areas. And all this is from within the last couple months.



Between 18 and 26th of November I'll be in Russia: Moscow, Novogrod, Tula and Petersburg, again. Me, a Pole. In Russia. Wanna trade?

Uhh... Besides, I need to buy a dashcam



Pimigrat said:


> watch out for pickpockets



I highly recommend. Bought one few weeks ago (exactly this one) and I'm absolutely satisfied. Pickpockets can go screw themselves. Also, it's great when you're carrying keys, phone, wallet and powerbank with you all the time. Or running/jogging a lot.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Between 18 and 26th of November I'll be in Russia: Moscow, Novogrod, Tula and Petersburg, again. Me, a Pole. In Russia. Wanna trade?
> 
> Uhh... Besides, I need to buy a dashcam



Russia sounds a lil messy. Hope everything goes well, yo.

Also what's up with Dashcams? From what I gather they're extremely common in russia.



> I highly recommend. Bought one few weeks ago (exactly this one) and I'm absolutely satisfied. Pickpockets can go screw themselves. Also, it's great when you're carrying keys, phone, wallet and powerbank with you all the time. Or running/jogging a lot.



I'm not too worried about pickpockets! I'm the kind of person who carries everything inside just one jacket pocket.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 13, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Just don't get a Nokia one if you go WP. Wolfnight has troubles with hers sometimes.



I figured out how to get autocorrect off since then...other than that I haven't had any bugs, but I haven't had it long so who knows


----------



## KyryK (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Whoever said anything about getting turned on 'bout it?
> You're crazy :U
> Anyhoo, the guy on the stand who sold me these said he'd seen nobody buy them in 4 years he'd worked there.
> I feel special.


Nope, i'm not crazy, just a weirdo. :mrgreen: I was briefly put into a psychiatric ward by a mental health team that specializes in detecting the onset of psychosis due to a miscommunication about me being a Satanist though. When i was there i met a schizophrenic heroin addict that drew a picture of me getting my eyes pecked out by vultures, good times.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Russia sounds a lil messy. Hope everything goes well, yo.
> 
> Also what's up with Dashcams? From what I gather they're extremely common in russia.


The dashcams are there for a reason.
A notable amount of people realized they can live off from suing people for driving over them and then huddle along with welfare.
People got dashcams to get proof it wasn't them who bumped into people with their car, but rather the other way around.
It's pretty embarrassing for a welfare weasel to get busted for fraud.



TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Nope, i'm not crazy, just a weirdo. :mrgreen: I was briefly put into a psychiatric ward by a mental health team that specializes in detecting the onset of psychosis due to a miscommunication about me being a Satanist though. When i was there i met a schizophrenic heroin addict that drew a picture of me getting my eyes pecked out by vultures, good times.


I kinda wanna see this picture


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I highly recommend. Bought one few weeks ago (exactly this one) and I'm absolutely satisfied. Pickpockets can go screw themselves. Also, it's great when you're carrying keys, phone, wallet and powerbank with you all the time. Or running/jogging a lot.


A lot of people laugh at those things, until their shit gets stolen out of their pockets and the guy sporting one around can laugh while all his stuff is safe. 

I just store everything in between my tits, the joys of being a woman.  I have yet to meet a pickpocket so hardup for valuables that they're going to risk a sexual assault charge on top of that.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Also what's up with Dashcams? From what I gather they're extremely common in russia.



No need to worry I think. Or it should be so untill I start waving polish flag and singing the national anthem on the Red Square.  Initially we were supposed to be in Russia during our indepedence day, on 11th of November. Date changed (great thing, thanks to that I'll be able to burn the rainbow again, tradition must be maintained) but the bet remained. Well, I did crazier things.

Coffeecup already explained it. I'll only add that driving culture in Russia is almost nonexistant. The farther you to go the east the worse it gets. Stratification is simple:
Germany > Bohemia > Poland > ...long, long, long nothing... > Lithuania (If you see a lituanian truck driver... run for your life. They're worse than russians. Car drivers tho are all right) > Ukraine > Russia > Chelyabinsk



Pimigrat said:


> A lot of people laugh at those things, until  their shit gets stolen out of their pockets and the guy sporting one  around can laugh while all his stuff is safe.



Why? If you know how to wear them and how to mix them with the rest  of your attire they can be a great and stylish addition, giving a  smidge of sport or casual-ness to your image.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I kinda wanna see this picture


I never kept in touch with him after i was discharged (he used to bore me to tears but we passed the time by playing chess so we were friendly) and i didn't take a picture of what he drew so you'll just have to take the word of a stranger on the internet. :mrgreen:

It was a black and white picture of me lying on a couch, eyeless with a vulture standing on my chest with one of my eyes in it's mouth. If i remember correctly the picture also had branches with i think a bird perched on them in the top right corner and a long greek column with an imp standing on it taking up the left side. I think i can vaguely remember something to do with a disembodied hand as well, not too sure.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I never kept in touch with him after i was discharged (he used to bore me to tears but we passed the time by playing chess so we were friendly) and i didn't take a picture of what he drew so you'll just have to take the word of a stranger on the internet. :mrgreen:
> 
> It was a black and white picture of me lying on a couch, eyeless with a vulture standing on my chest with one of my eyes in it's mouth. If i remember correctly the picture also had branches with i think a bird perched on them in the top right corner and a long greek column with an imp standing on it taking up the left side. I think i can vaguely remember something to do with a disembodied hand as well, not too sure.


I'll take your word for it. Sounds like a good upper back tattoo to me.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Why? If you know how to wear them and how to mix them with the rest  of your attire they can be a great and stylish addition, giving a  smidge of sport or casual-ness to your image.


I don't have the foggiest. I used to own one when I was younger and it was quite a stylish girly one as well. I think, at least from an American perspective, it has to do with the nerdy/touristy look that often gets mocked. Think Hawaiian t-shirt, shorts, fanny pack and socks with sandals. But I have seen some that aren't goofy looking. And, personally, I see the practicality of them over their aesthetics.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

Umm... I wear hawaian shirts on daily basis (usual setup: black t-shirt, hawaian shirt, military pants and black sport shoes) :V

 That or suits/black jeans and elegant long-sleeved collared shirts, depending on the weather.

Well, I don't give a damn what people think. Those things are great. Unless they're too big, then they truly look silly.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Umm... I wear hawaian shirts on daily basis (usual setup: black t-shirt, hawaian shirt, military pants and black sport shoes) :V
> 
> That or suits/black jeans and elegant long-sleeved collared shirts, depending on the weather.
> 
> Well, I don't give a damn what people think. Those things are great. Unless they're too big, then they truly look silly.


That's all good and well, but my point was the American tourist stereotype. 
Gggghh... suits. I like a man who can wear a suit well. There, that's my confession. 

And that I hate most other Americans. I finally met another American recently and I've come to the conclusion I hate him.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 13, 2014)

Most of tonight and tomorrow will consist of me gushing and banging on about my zoo daytrip. Be warned.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> And that I hate most other Americans. I finally met another American recently and I've come to the conclusion I hate him.


I'll concede, they most certainly have a natural way of making you hate them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> That's all good and well, but my point was the American tourist stereotype.
> Gggghh... suits. I like a man who can wear a suit well. There, that's my confession.
> 
> And that I hate most other Americans. I finally met another American recently and I've come to the conclusion I hate him.


I thought you were Canadian before moving to Finland.
My memory must've made a backflip into itself or something here


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I confess I'm generally embarrassed at how the loudest Americans set the tone for us to the rest of the world.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I'll concede, they most certainly have a natural way of making you hate them.



It's not even the fact that he was American. But that he was one of _those _Americans, that thinks shit needs to revolve around him because he's fucking American. And on top of that, he's one of _those _west-coast Americans, that think the rest of fucking America needs to fucking revolve around him. Like, looking down his nose at me like I'm a bumpkin because I'm from the midwest. :\



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I thought you were Canadian before moving to Finland.
> My memory must've made a backflip into itself or something here



Yeah, not sure what made you think that. Maybe I conduct myself more like a Canadian than an American.  Which I would consider a good thing because I hate most other Americans. *cough*
But, no, I was born and raised in the midwest US of A. 



RedSavage said:


> I confess I'm generally embarrassed at how the loudest Americans set the tone for us to the rest of the world.



Shortly after moving to Finland, I came across some post in a Facebook group about how some American gal was subjected to a lot of 'discrimination' in her line of work or something like that, and how she felt soooooo bad that a white college-educated female from a well-off American family had to experience some discrimination in the workplace. Which, mind you, no one disputed her claim. And, when other people tried talking some sense into her, she went fucktard bananas and had a whole big hissy fit, blogged about, rageposted pictures of some of the people from that comment thread on her FB, going on and on about social pariahs and trolls and losers we were. And what upset her is that everyone discounted what she was saying because she was doing the same hypocritical bullshit and making sweeping generalizations about Finnish people as a whole, against just the people in her workplace or whatever. And then she goes about using terms like 'pariah' which was a term whose origin in rooted in fucking discrimination, and she's just flinging that around willy nilly and lkdjfÃ¶alkdgjÃ¶alkdjf *foams from the mouth*

_That _kind of American makes me really fucking glad I left America in the first place.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> It's not even the fact that he was American. But that he was one of _those _Americans, that thinks shit needs to revolve around him because he's fucking American. And on top of that, he's one of _those _west-coast Americans, that think the rest of fucking America needs to fucking revolve around him. Like, looking down his nose at me like I'm a bumpkin because I'm from the midwest. :\



I'd love to meet him. Would be interesting to show him how much of a subhuman he is.
o7

Finns are awesome. I've spent last two years hanging with my beloved finnish Ocalan free Kurdistan siemakurwa  masters, so don't dare saying bad things about them in my presence.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Shortly after moving to Finland, I came across some post in a Facebook group about how some American gal was subjected to a lot of 'discrimination' in her line of work or something like that, and how she felt soooooo bad that a white college-educated female from a well-off American family had to experience some discrimination in the workplace. Which, mind you, no one disputed her claim. And, when other people tried talking some sense into her, she went fucktard bananas and had a whole big hissy fit, blogged about, rageposted pictures of some of the people from that comment thread on her FB, going on and on about social pariahs and trolls and losers we were. And what upset her is that everyone discounted what she was saying because she was doing the same hypocritical bullshit and making sweeping generalizations about Finnish people as a whole, against just the people in her workplace or whatever. And then she goes about using terms like 'pariah' which was a term whose origin in rooted in fucking discrimination, and she's just flinging that around willy nilly and lkdjfÃ¶alkdgjÃ¶alkdjf *foams from the mouth*
> 
> _That _kind of American makes me really fucking glad I left America in the first place.



I feel like only weak people use discrimination against their heritage/born-culture as an active excuse for every single bad thing that happens to them, and generally refuse to find themselves at fault for anything. Because that would require them admitting that they need to change. 

People who've _actually _been discriminated against, I find, fought back silently and grimly in an attempt to subvert the system. They didn't whine and complain. They said,  _Fuck this. I'll get past you on this. This is what I swear."


_


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 13, 2014)

If I'm not careful I can eat an entire bag of potato chips without realizing it. Yet i only weight 130 .


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Yet i only weight 130 .



Wat? 130 is _only_? Man, I'd drown in fat!


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 13, 2014)

Pounds not kg


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Wat? 130 is _only_? Man, I'd drown in fat!


American standards :V


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2014)

Pounds not kg


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

pounds not kg

â€‹:V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

BRN said:


> Pounds not kg





RedSavage said:


> pounds not kg
> 
> â€‹:V





mcjoel said:


> Pounds not kg


Mfw people taking Ayattar's bait


----------



## Ieono (Oct 13, 2014)

I buy lab mice and run experiments on them in my attic.


----------



## Hooky (Oct 13, 2014)

Sometimes, I really don't care about people.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mfw people taking Ayattar's bait



See, I saw BRN's comment "pounds not KG" despite McJoel's response not two comments up. So I thought, "Ha! Funny. We're just redundantly posting "pounds not KG" now. So I posted it redundantly in hopes that the next four comments would be the exact same phrase. 

But alas. My sense of humor is not inherent in all--nor necessarily funny.



Ieono said:


> I buy lab mice and run experiments on them in my attic.



*
WHOOOOOOOA OKAY THE FUCK MAN???*

Experiments should only be run on animals when there's a significant payoff of the animal's suffering to say, advantageous medical advances. In the medical field lab-rats are highly respected and treated with care due to their cause. They are not to be fucked with _for the sake of goddamned curiosity. 

_Seriously. Unless you've got some grand medical goal you plan on marketing to society as a whole then what you're doing is nothing short of monstrous.

Shouldn't assume.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mfw people taking Ayattar's bait



It never fails.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> It never fails.



"I amuse myself by making people arbitrarly reply to things over the internet."

Neat hobby yo~

-EDIT-

Admittedly better than abusing and torturing animals for fun at least.

Shouldn't assume.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

I know, I'm the best.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I was looking up 'classic erotic art' on google out of curiosity and...

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/2d/86/32/2d8632854cbaade85d5edf1ba764d65d.jpg (NSFW)

Well holy crap, I didn't know Japan had always had tentacle hentai.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 13, 2014)

The two aren't mutually exclusive, you know.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I know, I'm the best.



Hey I mean--it's a healthy hobby at least. 
I mean I already knew Ioeno was this sort of rich-well-off type that has all his cool stuff bought for him. I mean, he's got a Ducati motorcycle and plenty of money, but apparently that's not good enough. He gets much more fulfilment and enjoyment from brutalizing and killing lab rats for no medical gain whatsoever.


For once I hope this is a case of outright trolling. 
I have a feeling it isn't.

Shouldn't assume.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 13, 2014)

Please tell me you're joking Ieono


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 13, 2014)

I knew ayatter was goating me the second i read his i just wanted to see how many people  would try and enlighten me to the fact. ; )


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Please tell me you're joking Ieono



How is it that someone who admits to having everything given to him and has the ability to fulfill any endeavour or pursue any hobby no matter how expensive instead gets off on life by torturing small animals? 

Maybe the answer is in the question. Either way, it makes me fucking sick.


Shouldn't assume things.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

I like how everyone jumps the gun and expect Ieono to carve up his rats.
There are other sorts of experiments, yanno?
Rat mazes and such


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

And I knew that you'll know!


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 13, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I was looking up 'classic erotic art' on google out of curiosity and...
> 
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/2d/86/32/2d8632854cbaade85d5edf1ba764d65d.jpg (NSFW)
> 
> Well holy crap, I didn't know Japan had always had tentacle hentai.




Yeah, I remember that one. I think there's a story behind it.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 13, 2014)

Everything bought for me? Ha, assumptions will get you nowhere. Savage, indeed.

I did not say that my experiments were medical in nature, or that it involved any sort of loss of life to my mice. Animal intelligence has always interested me, that's all. Attempting to train them and see how well they perform tasks is in no way "harmful".


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I like how everyone jumps the gun and expect Ieono to carve up his rats.
> There are other sorts of experiments, yanno?
> Rat mazes and such



Well, fair point. But the fact that this warrants being a confession, and that he makes a point to say that he buys _them _implies he buys them somewhat regularly. 


.. But you're right. 
You're right. 
Impulsive to assume the worst. 

But I would like to be told I'm wrong by Ieono, at the very least. I'd like him to clarify on the nature of these 'experiments'. The fact that he didn't originally say so is... concerning, to say the least. But I suppose it's wrong to assume the worse. 

-nervously twiddles thumbs, not really expecting to get an answer-



Ieono said:


> Everything bought for me? Ha, assumptions will get you nowhere. Savage, indeed.
> 
> I did not say that my experiments were medical in nature, or that it involved any sort of loss of life to my mice. Animal intelligence has always interested me, that's all. Attempting to train them and see how well they perform tasks is in no way "harmful".



Well fuckin' _christ man _please say so. Fair enough! I'm sorry I assumed. And that I got insultive. But you really, really left a lot to the imagination.

And my comment was based on previous comments by you. Namely the economic class thread. I probably gathered what I wanted to read--so my comments were out of line either way. I apologize.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 13, 2014)

PHEW. Bloody hell Ieono you shit me up proper then.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Well fuckin' _christ man _please say so.  Fair enough! I'm sorry I assumed. And that I got insultive. But you  really, really left a lot to the imagination.



Makes me wonder how much room for 'imagination' there is in your stories.

Perfect.

Confession: I love seeing furries going apeshit crazy about someone assuming that someone is doing something to some animals.
Grrrrreat entertainment.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 13, 2014)

I apologize for being vague, I can understand the responses I received. I would like to clarify that I am only well off because I've worked hard for my own money, and have carved my own independence from this work. Also, I do not enjoy torturing animals for my own enjoyment. Although I will admit to having been raised to hunt game, a very thrilling past-time. 

I also confess that the manner of responses in this thread are oftentimes quite humorous to me.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 13, 2014)

As long as said game gets eaten or whatever I'm cool. I do like rabbit and quail.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Makes me wonder how much room for 'imagination' there is in your stories.
> Perfect.
> Confession: I love seeing furries going apeshit crazy about someone assuming that someone is doing something to some animals.
> Grrrrreat entertainment.



Well, aren't you cute. 



Ieono said:


> I apologize for being vague, I can understand the responses I received. I would like to clarify that I am only well off because I've worked hard for my own money, and have carved my own independence from this work. Also, I do not enjoy torturing animals for my own enjoyment. Although I will admit to having been raised to hunt game, a very thrilling past-time.
> 
> I also confess that the manner of responses in this thread are oftentimes quite humorous to me.



See---now I _really _â€‹feel like a fuckabout. And rightfully so. Let's see--I wrongly assumed you were some rich-kid type when in fact you've earned your means in this life. Then I assumed you were an abusive psychopath. And then I persisted in calling you out over the space of several comments... 

I think I just earned the Shithead of the Day title.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> As long as said game gets eaten or whatever I'm cool. I do like rabbit and quail.



I raised quails once.

Quail babies are the adorablest micro burds.

They're like bumblebees but cute.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I confess that I feel like a big twat right now. 
Jesus. I even made a jab at his Ducati... _Seriously. _Could I have gotten any more petty and trite about it?!

GUH. I'm done with internet for the day. I'm gonna go sit in a corner and think about ways I could better spend my time.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> As long as said game gets eaten or whatever I'm cool. I do like rabbit and quail.



Mmm...they are indeed delicious.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

i was supposed to start practicing an hour ago oh well throw my grades in the trash


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 13, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I raised quails once.
> 
> Quail babies are the adorablest micro burds.
> 
> They're like bumblebees but cute.


My mum used to have pet quails that she ate the eggs from. I named them all after primatologists and their subjects, as you do with quails.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> My mum used to have pet quails that she ate the eggs from. I named them all after primatologists and their subjects, as you do with quails.



My sister and mum keeps quails now, tried to breed them, but best they got was an adorable hatchling which didnt last more than a few days, the adults are getting too old to lay now i think. But they those chicks were adorable.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 13, 2014)

They don't seem to live long. Ours started dropping like flies at the 2 year mark.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 13, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I confess that I feel like a big twat right now.
> Jesus. I even made a jab at his Ducati... _Seriously. _Could I have gotten any more petty and trite about it?!
> 
> GUH. I'm done with internet for the day. I'm gonna go sit in a corner and think about ways I could better spend my time.



Now don't feel too bad. It's not like we haven't done stuff like that, too.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> My mum used to have pet quails that she ate the eggs from. I named them all after primatologists and their subjects, as you do with quails.


Oh god I hope it wasn't balut.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 13, 2014)

I enjoy walking through large crowds and performing waltz and tango steps through the sea of people.



Pimigrat said:


> Oh god I hope it wasn't balut.



Let's hope not...Bleh.... >,< After seeing my nephews run around with the chick's head in their mouth and body hanging out while yelling "JURASSIC PARK!! JUUUUURRRRRRAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIICCCC PARRRRRKKKK!!!!!!" Yeah...I was done.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 13, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> After seeing my nephews run around with the chick's head in their mouth and body hanging out while yelling "JURASSIC PARK!! JUUUUURRRRRRAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIICCCC PARRRRRKKKK!!!!!!" Yeah...I was done.





wat tha fuck


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 13, 2014)

No. Just no.

I confess that I'm actually not that big of a trekkie.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 13, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> wat tha fuck



Yes....that's the perfect reaction.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I enjoy walking through large crowds and performing waltz and tango steps through the sea of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope not...Bleh.... >,< After seeing my nephews run around with the chick's head in their mouth and body hanging out while yelling "JURASSIC PARK!! JUUUUURRRRRRAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIICCCC PARRRRRKKKK!!!!!!" Yeah...I was done.


I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say the nephews are young, yes?

Because if so, that is probably one of the most bad ass things I have ever heard a child do. Like, that ranks up there with my daughter telling me if she ever got picked up by a stranger, she was going to stab her fingers all the way into their eyes and scream like an angry witch. 

Also, I respect and acknowledge cultural differences and whatnot, but hot damn balut is just ... *shudders*


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say the nephews are young, yes?
> 
> Because if so, that is probably one of the most bad ass things I have ever heard a child do. Like, that ranks up there with my daughter telling me if she ever got picked up by a stranger, she was going to stab her fingers all the way into their eyes and scream like an angry witch.
> 
> Also, I respect and acknowledge cultural differences and whatnot, but hot damn balut is just ... *shudders*



They were pretty young when that happened. It was such a horrific sight for me. After that I was almost completely done with traditional foods like that. As cultures should be respected our opinions on things that disgust us should also be respected.

And your daughter sounds like she'll grow up into an awesomel person. She can defend herself and she's clever enough to figure out how to stop Stranger Danger. You go girls!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Oh god I hope it wasn't balut.



LOL nooooo they were all unfertilised.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> They were pretty young when that happened. It was such a horrific sight for me. After that I was almost completely done with traditional foods like that. As cultures should be respected our opinions on things that disgust us should also be respected.
> 
> And your daughter sounds like she'll grow up into an awesomel person. She can defend herself and she's clever enough to figure out how to stop Stranger Danger. You go girls!


Well, I used to be in law enforcement, so I really _really _drive that kind of stuff into my daughter's head. 

I confess to being a bit paranoid about 'worst case scenarios.' I actually have folders for each individual family member, myself included, listing information pertinent if one of us were to go missing or something, including fingerprints and identifying markers and scars. I know I shouldn't be so grim but... too long on that side of the fence and I've gotten a little paranoid. It's just that, I hope I never need it, but if the day ever comes that I do, I'll have that stuff prepared. One of the first things I learned in training is that a precaution is more valuable than a hope. 

I update the folders once a year. :\


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Well, I used to be in law enforcement, so I really _really _drive that kind of stuff into my daughter's head.
> 
> I confess to being a bit paranoid about 'worst case scenarios.' I actually have folders for each individual family member, myself included, listing information pertinent if one of us were to go missing or something, including fingerprints and identifying markers and scars. I know I shouldn't be so grim but... too long on that side of the fence and I've gotten a little paranoid. It's just that, I hope I never need it, but if the day ever comes that I do, I'll have that stuff prepared. One of the first things I learned in training is that a precaution is more valuable than a hope.
> 
> I update the folders once a year. :\



Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean that they aren't really out there to get you. Better to be safe than sorry I guess. And I'd avoid the word paranoid. You're just...hmm....cautious? Wary? Wait...no, you're PREPARED. Good stuff. Definitely a great idea, especially if you have little ones.




Bonobosoph said:


> LOL nooooo they were all unfertilised.



Oh THANK gahd. I was a little worried about that. Quail eggs are quite good.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> LOL nooooo they were all unfertilised.


What Vaerjo said. x3

When I was in the Philippines, I had (unfertilized) quail eggs from a street vendor and they were amaaaaazing. Haven't had anything since, though I'm pretty sure I could get them here. But definitely a tasty treat.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been listening to Clutch non stop pretty much since i woke up 12 hours ago, i'm pretty sure i've listened to their entire discography and i've heard some of their albums multiple times today. As i type i'm listening to their self titled 1995 album for the second or third time.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 14, 2014)

prety thrashed an Ihav eno pants on.

Thta counts ,right?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 14, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Well, I used to be in law enforcement, so I really _really _drive that kind of stuff into my daughter's head.



Be careful with doing this. Really careful. 

My parents did the same to me, and I LITERALLY did not talk to anyone outside the family, family friends or school teachers until I was 15 or so. I refused to go ask the employees where the bathroom was because I WAS GONNA GET MOLESTED IF I DID. One time two of our neighbours said hello to me, and I just stared at them and slowly walked away, making sure they were in full sight the whole time, thinking about how they were such massive pedofiles.

I feel really stupid now.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 14, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Be careful with doing this. Really careful.
> 
> My parents did the same to me, and I LITERALLY did not talk to anyone outside the family, family friends or school teachers until I was 15 or so. I refused to go ask the employees where the bathroom was because I WAS GONNA GET MOLESTED IF I DID. One time two of our neighbours said hello to me, and I just stared at them and slowly walked away, making sure they were in full sight the whole time, thinking about how they were such massive pedofiles.
> 
> I feel really stupid now.


Yeaaaah, I know. 

The good thing is she has a personality that natural balances out my 'cautiousness'. She's very outgoing and kind, but she has to test the waters with a person, so to say, before she decides if she's comfortable with them. But if my husband or I introduce a new person as a friend or a person she can trust, she's instantly like two peas in a pod with them. I haven't gone into specific dangers with her, just that some strangers might be out to hurt her and what to do if one of them gets a hold of her. She's pretty levelheaded for a 7 year old. 

I gave her the talk about predators and bait, like free candy or puppies. And she knew to run away and scream for help if needed. But then she was concerned that the puppies would be hurt too and that she should call the animal police to get help for the puppies. That gave me some feels.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 14, 2014)

I still havent worn my hoodie in public. It's not that I don't want to, it's just that I don't think it would be appropriate attire to wear going in to work... I guess I am just chicken. Bwak!


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 14, 2014)

If I could get away with it, I would totally wear my ears to work. They're the nekomimi kind that twitch and I think they would be so fucking cute, but I would probably get reprimanded for dressing too outlandish and ruining all the study data (I work as a research assistant in a psych lab). 
Maybe if I work on Halloween...


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 14, 2014)

I hope to go to the phillipines with my stepmom after job training in the airforce, I may very well try some balut... I'm not sure, for some reason it does not appeal to me despite me having pretty much eaten raw steak. I'm thinking it has something to do with the thing having intestines (or don't they, yet).

Pimigrat, there are two really good things you could do for your daughter:

-Take her outside and run a variety of exercises to help instill in her an awareness of her enviroment. This is foremost, because it's the best defence.
-Get her into a practical art for self defence like aikido or silat, just in case anything ever happens.

Aikido is very gentle so it might be a better choice for a young child so they don't decide to stomp a bullies cojones or neck, but both of them are very practical safe arts based on self defence first and foremost.

No idea what's in finland though.

(I do Indonesian Silat, and did/wouldn't mind doing more of some really good Aikido. Aikido is probably everywhere in europe though it's focus and quality depends as with anything on the class/teacher/etc and filipino silat (Arnis, Escrima, etc) should also be reliable choices.)


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 14, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I hope to go to the phillipines with my stepmom after job training in the airforce, I may very well try some balut... I'm not sure, for some reason it does not appeal to me despite me having pretty much eaten raw steak. I'm thinking it has something to do with the thing having intestines (or don't they, yet).
> 
> Pimigrat, there are two really good things you could do for your daughter:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. 
I don't intend to indoctrinate her in the habits that have bled over from my time in LE. I mean, she's 7 and we live in a tiny town, less than 5 minutes from school. I don't worry for her that much, I'm just prone to over-preparedness, as Vaerjo put it. 
Do I agree that situational awareness is paramount to self defense? Of course I do. But I don't feel the need to hone her into some hypervigilant state at 7 years old. Her attention span is comparable to the dog's. I mean, she's a kid, after all.
I wouldn't mind getting her into some form of self defense training, however, I would only enroll her into that if it's what _she _wanted. I will not force her to partake because I'm concerned for her safety. As far as bullies go, the Finnish education system takes more immediate steps against it than the American system does, so I genuinely don't worry about her getting bullied. Plus, she's a social butterfly, she gets along with _everyone_. And I've drilled it into her head to use her words to resolve issues, rather than physical altercation. 
Also, as far as I've seen, Finland is a very safe country. It took me a while to get used to some of the practices, because (American) cops do tend to run a little on the 'overcautious/paranoid' side, but since I've acclimated, I don't fuss too much. 

My main point in bringing my child up earlier was to state that I have folders containing pertinent information of each family member in the event one of us goes missing/is abducted and/or a body turns up. Worse-case scenario thinking, and I hope I'll never need it. But, if that dark day ever comes, I am prepared. 

I do appreciate the suggestions, though. These are things I will probably look into when she's older and if she shows that interest.
Then again, she's always going around saying how she wants to be a police officer like me, so I suppose it's going to happen eventually anyway. 
I don't mean to sound like I'm snubbing your ideas, by the way, just trying to clarify a bit, because in retrospect it sounds like I'm overbearing or something and I'm not. 

Also, if you go to the Philippines, go out for karaoke. Even if you don't partake, Filipinos are crazy fun people, especially around a karaoke machine. Both of my parents are from the Philippines and I've been there myself once and it was an awesome experience. I intend to go back in a few years and take my family along with me. Beautiful country and wonderful people. But holy balls, warm. xnx


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 14, 2014)

There's a difference between "informative parent" and "over protective parent". 

So here's a confession. 

When I was 5 I had a playmate who was a few years older than me who would end up "doing thing" to me. It was a big small town scandal. He had initiated most of it, so it was presumed that he was being molested at home since kids don't just play around like the way we did. This was an issue since his dead was the boy's coach at this school. They moved very quickly and the rest of the town's focus was pointed on me and my family. Hell, other parent's wouldn't even let their kids play with me. 

My parent's moved and responded by being _the most overbearing parents in the entire damn universe_. I did not go to friend's houses. I did not go to birthday parties. I did not have sleepovers. I did not go and play in the neighborhood until five pm. I stayed at home and my parent's really kept me under tight wraps. Backyard was the ONLY place I was allowed to go under pain of a major ass-whuppin. 

So what'd this do? On top of a huge guilt/shame complex it just made me completely resent them and the way they were treating me. They never did bring up what had happened, and a kid's memory is short. So at the time all I knew was that they were being extremely strict for no reason. When in fact what they were trying to do was to keep me from acting out in the ways that had happened to me. Lotsa church too. But no actual therapy or talking about what had _really_ happened and why they didn't trust me at all. 

That's the other end of the whole protective parenting. The parent can be protective but there has to be some real honestly in it. Young and old, people can pick up on a bullshit response. And me, I hated that my parents were giving lame excuses for never letting me have friends. Had they been honest to me and themselves about the situation, I probably would've gotten the proper therapy at a time where I could have made some very different life choices. 

But I've gotten over it now, which is what matters. I could be resentful, but my parents were young and dumb and from a small town culture where pretending things didn't happen was a perfectly acceptable way of fixing the problem.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a tendency to prefer shorter men. Somewhere around 5'5, my own height. Guy 3 was only 5'5, I never really thought anything of it until he left, and my friends kept calling him a midget. My parents would always go on about how short (and fat) guy 2 was as well.

If I'm with someone who's taller in a noticeable way, I don't like it.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 14, 2014)

There's this guy that lives in the same dorm as me that I find extremely annoying, but I want to be his friend anyway just because he's a furry and he has all the wolf shirts I want.
I still haven't talked with him, my tolerance won't have it.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> There's this guy that lives in the same dorm as me that I find extremely annoying, but I want to be his friend anyway just because he's a furry and he has all the wolf shirts I want.
> I still haven't talked with him, my tolerance won't have it.



PPPPFFFFF WHAT. 

I've heard being friends  with someone you don't like because they were rich, they were hot, you wanted their approval, etc. Just because "he's furry and has cool wolf shirts" is definitely a new one. 

Try being friends with him because he's a human being, maybe?


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 14, 2014)

Umm...  Or go to work and buy better shirts?



Alexxx-Returns said:


> If I'm with someone who's taller in a noticeable way, I don't like it.


First cock vore, now preference for domination... Damn, I'm starting to fear you.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 14, 2014)

I like taller men, but I always find myself with short guys. Hmmm...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 14, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I still havent worn my hoodie in public. It's not that I don't want to, it's just that I don't think it would be appropriate attire to wear going in to work... I guess I am just chicken. Bwak!



I guarantee you no one will care, it's even less of a big deal if you don't wear the hood. The hoodie doesn't have a tail, right? I've seen the pictures it's pretty low key so no one is going to say anything.

So stop being such a wimp and get on it :V



jtrekkie said:


> I confess that I'm actually not that big of a trekkie.



Next you're going to be telling me that Mr. Sparta's never seen 300 or that Hikaru isn't asian...oh wait


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 14, 2014)

Back on IncrediBots I would have different responses for certain sections of text-block posts.

I hated coping and pasting quote tags. So I went into the quote, and wrote in red my responses.

I drove one guy to say it was highly annoying and lazy to write in red.

So when I responded back I purposefully used red instead of quoting.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 14, 2014)

Although I don't feel sexual attraction to anyone I believe the most sensual, artistic, and appealing part of human anatomy is the neck and shoulders. For lack of a better word, they're sexy.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 14, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> Although I don't feel sexual attraction to anyone I believe the most sensual, artistic, and appealing part of human anatomy is the neck and shoulders. For lack of a better word, they're sexy.



I like boobs :3

But besides that I like thighs. Much more so if they are on digitigrade legs. I fucking love digitigrade legs.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 14, 2014)

I could never see myself being with someone younger than myself, romantically or sexually.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> Although I don't feel sexual attraction to anyone I believe the most sensual, artistic, and appealing part of human anatomy is the neck and shoulders. For lack of a better word, they're sexy.


i have to admit having the right neck and shoulders can have a nice nice look to it.
it's also really hot when someone bites you on the neck and shoulders so there's that u////u


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I actually don't like guys older than me, I'd prefer them my age or slightly younger.

It might be kind of weird culturally but I've been told I don't look 19-almost-20 multiple times, and I feel younger as well so it's probably not a stretch


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 14, 2014)

About necks, I really can't stand thick jock necks with traps the size of rollercoaster drops. Just ew.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I actually don't like guys older than me, I'd prefer them my age or slightly younger.
> 
> It might be kind of weird culturally but I've been told I don't look 19-almost-20 multiple times, and I feel younger as well so it's probably not a stretch


i've been told the opposite about how old i look and prefer older guys. i wonder if the preference in a certain age can indirectly influence the choices we make in our appearance.


Bonobosoph said:


> About necks, I really can't stand thick jock necks with traps the size of rollercoaster drops. Just ew.


same. i like more muscular guys to some extent, but in those cases the neck does sometimes lose it's appeal a tad.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 14, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I actually don't like guys older than me, I'd prefer them my age or slightly younger.
> 
> It might be kind of weird culturally but I've been told I don't look 19-almost-20 multiple times, and I feel younger as well so it's probably not a stretch



Agreed on younger guys, though my bf is a year older than me he has a youthful demeaner. I tend to ogle 17-20 year olds quite a bit more than 21+. Similar with girls as well. 
I also get told I seem younger than I am, probably why I find youthfulness attractive, it matches my own inner age.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i've been told the opposite. i wonder if the preference causes indirect influence on choices that may change the "age" of one's appearance...


I'm not sure I understand. Been told the opposite as in you look older or the cultural thing?

...and you're saying our preferences to be with younger people make us appear younger?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm not sure I understand. Been told the opposite as in you look older or the cultural thing?
> 
> ...and you're saying our preferences to be with younger people make us appear younger?


i both look older and i prefer older guys.

in a sense, yeah. i'm not necessarily saying that it in itself makes us appear younger, more that since we find youth appealing, it may lead us to make choices that will then make us appear more like our preferred age.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 14, 2014)

I've never watched Star Wars, that trekkie show, Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter. Never played pokemon either.
I know a lot about them however thanks to how much the internet hypes these things.


----------



## Feste (Oct 14, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've never watched Star Wars, that trekkie show, Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter. Never played pokemon either.
> I know a lot about them however thanks to how much the internet hypes these things.



I'm the exact same with Star Wars (old ones, not new) and Harry Potter. I love trolling my extremely obsessed friends with all the knowledge I have, including being punched in a restaurant for it. Totally worth it though .


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2014)

6:30 in the PM is not a good time of day to wake up x.x


----------



## KyryK (Oct 14, 2014)

BRN said:


> 6:30 in the PM is not a good time of day to wake up x.x


10 in the PM is even worse.


----------



## MissFleece (Oct 14, 2014)

One time when I was like 6 my big brother made me mad so I cleaned my ass with his toothbrush and put it back. I still feel bad. I was a horrible little sister and that is not the only occasion I was awful to him. 

Another time, we were wrestling and I farted on his face on purpose.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 14, 2014)

MissFleece said:


> One time when I was like 6 my big brother made me mad so I cleaned my ass with his toothbrush and put it back. I still feel bad. I was a horrible little sister and that is not the only occasion I was awful to him.
> 
> Another time, we were wrestling and I farted on his face on purpose.


I have a toothbrush related story that's even worse than that, there's no way in hell i'm sharing it though.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 14, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i have to admit having the right neck and shoulders can have a nice nice look to it.
> it's also really hot when someone bites you on the neck and shoulders so there's that u////u



Oh gosh yes. I can stare at a beautifully shaped and toned neck and shoulders for days. 
Although I can't completely relate, YES! I love nuzzling necks. T///T



Bonobosoph said:


> About necks, I really can't stand thick jock necks with traps the size of rollercoaster drops. Just ew.



Bleh...yeah. None of that super muscular stuff. Just nice, tight, toned, and contoured please. I don't like seeing people with those balloon-ish muscles.


----------



## MissFleece (Oct 14, 2014)

> I have a toothbrush related story that's even worse than that, there's no way in hell i'm sharing it though



Let me guess, vibrating toothbrush up the ass?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 14, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've never watched Star Wars, that trekkie show, Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter. Never played pokemon either.
> I know a lot about them however thanks to how much the internet hypes these things.



I read that trekkie show in a book years before I actually saw it.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 14, 2014)

MissFleece said:


> Let me guess, vibrating toothbrush up the ass?


Not quite. It's similar to your story but much, much worse.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 14, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Not quite. It's similar to your story but much, much worse.



I hope there is nothing more worst than having a vibrating icepick up an ass.


----------



## Feste (Oct 14, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Not quite. It's similar to your story but much, much worse.



...Did you leave poop on the brush?

Lol I confess I feel really insecure about my neck size now.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 14, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I hope there is nothing more worst than having a vibrating icepick up an ass.


You just reminded me that a friend of the family told me he saw a guy get stabbed up the ass during a bar fight. Apparently he was stabbed, and i quote "Right up the hole" as opposed to in the cheek, poor guy. Well that's just what happens when you drink with sailors i guess.


Feste said:


> ...Did you leave poop on the brush?


...That seems likely.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 14, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> ...That seems likely.



#L2combinecondomswithvibratingtoothbrush


----------



## KyryK (Oct 14, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> #L2combinecondomswithvibratingtoothbrush


Why?

Toothbrushes can't get you pregnant can they?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 15, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> Oh gosh yes. I can stare at a beautifully shaped and toned neck and shoulders for days.
> Although I can't completely relate, YES! I love nuzzling necks. T///T


on the other hand i get super uncomfortable about my shoulders because they are not toned at all. wish i was one of those people...

i know it's not quite your bag but you can nuzzle and bite my neck and i wouldn't mind u////u but also this is a joke i'm not actually hitting on you,


TheKingOfTheCats said:


> You just reminded me that a friend of the family told me he saw a guy get stabbed up the ass during a bar fight. Apparently he was stabbed, and i quote "Right up the hole" as opposed to in the cheek, poor guy. Well that's just what happens when you drink with sailors i guess.


whenever i hear these kinds of stories, i have to sit as uncomfortably as possible until i don't have to think about it anymore.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 15, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Why?
> 
> Toothbrushes can't get you pregnant can they?



Yet they can save you awful amount of $$$$$ than buying a new vibrating toothbrush (not unless you're not bothered by dung covered toothbrush)


----------



## Feste (Oct 15, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Yet they can save you awful amount of $$$$$ than buying a new vibrating toothbrush (not unless you're not bothered by dung covered toothbrush)



..Is this really a thing? Like, what happens if the brushes get stuck in there?


----------



## KyryK (Oct 15, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> whenever i hear these kinds of stories, i have to sit as uncomfortably as possible until i don't have to think about it anymore.


Sorry man, if it's any consolation i can assure you that you're not as uncomfortable as i am right now.


Marazhuki said:


> Yet they can save you awful amount of $$$$$ than buying a new vibrating toothbrush (not unless you're not bothered by dung covered toothbrush)


I honestly have no idea how to respond to someone asking me if i'm bothered by a dung covered toothbrush.

I'm just going to slowly back away...


----------



## MissFleece (Oct 15, 2014)

> Yet they can save you awful amount of $$$$$ than buying a new vibrating toothbrush (not unless you're not bothered by dung covered toothbrush)



Unless you're a kid who can't buy one, why not just shell out the cash to get a vibrator? Even a cheap one? Better in the long run...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 15, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Sorry man, if it's any consolation i can assure you that you're not as uncomfortable as i am right now.


:<


----------



## Misomie (Oct 15, 2014)

Feste said:


> ..Is this really a thing? Like, what happens if the brushes get stuck in there?



Vibrators are mainly for external play (especially if it isn't meant for insertion, like a toothbrush). However toothbrushes are often much smaller than most dildos. It will pull out easily. That or flexing the muscles will push it out (as long as it's the vagina and not the anus). XD


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Why?
> 
> Toothbrushes can't get you pregnant can they?



There's no guarantee that the whole thing is constructed from body-safe materials that won't harbor bacteria.  I mean, you'd think so, since it's used to clean your mouth, but they may have lower standards for the handle.

edit: I'd assumed that whenever electric toothbrushes were used this way, people were penetrating themselves with the handle, but after reading this page's posts maybe not after all so nevermind!  Using the bristles on your ass without a condom though, that's even worse, considering I doubt any of you have an autoclave in your house. D:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 15, 2014)

BRB, have to brush teeth.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> BRB, have to brush teeth.



That brush better stay above the belt mister >:C


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 15, 2014)

What the... 

I leave for a few hours and suddenly people are talking about using a toothbrush as a sex toy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 15, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> What the...
> 
> I leave for a few hours and suddenly people are talking about using a toothbrush as a sex toy.



Feeling exactly the same right now.

This forum is really cool, but can sometimes be reaaaally weird, yet I can't seem to find myself disgusted enough to leave... Guess it's the FAF equivalent of Stockholm syndrome...


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2014)

Conversely I'm comforted by the existence of a forum where topics like this can come up.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

Meh. 

I confess it's weird shit like this that keeps the place interesting. God forbid I join a 'normal' forum. I have enough normal in my life.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 15, 2014)

Why don't you just get two toothbrushes? Just make sure they're different colors so you don't get them mixed up.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Why don't you just get two toothbrushes? Just make sure they're different colors so you don't get them mixed up.



just make sure that one is anything but brown


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 15, 2014)

People are 84 pages in and *still* talking about shoving things up their bottoms


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 15, 2014)

I confess that I enjoy and am interested in this whole "Metareo" thing.

Probably my strong affinity for space.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> People are 84 pages in and *still* talking about shoving things up their bottoms



You expected anything different?


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2014)

It is the most interesting umbrella of confessions: the bumbrella.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 15, 2014)

If the world as we know it had to end due to some plague, I would like it to be exactly like Stephen King's "The Stand".


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2014)

BRN said:


> It is the most interesting umbrella of confessions: the bumbrella.



the bumbrella is even more unlucky to open while inside your anus


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I confess I am shocked that this thread has gotten away with 84 pages of NSFW content. 

I guess as long as the thread topic is SFW you can hide a bit of the unconventional topics deeper in the recesses of the thread...

Heck, even eversleep's sfw threads got locked.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I confess I am shocked that this thread has gotten away with 84 pages of NSFW content.
> I guess as long as the thread topic is SFW you can hide a bit of the unconventional topics deeper in the recesses of the thread...
> Heck, even eversleep's sfw threads got locked.



Eversleep threads are "Not Safe For Humanity".


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 15, 2014)

lol I love this thread so much, it always makes me laughxD


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 15, 2014)

BRN said:


> It is the most interesting umbrella of confessions: the bumbrella.



'Under my bumb-er-ella ella ella, shit shit shit shit
under my bumb-er-ella ella ella shit shit shit shit.'


----------



## KyryK (Oct 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Under my bumb-er-ella ella ella, shit shit shit shit
> under my bumb-er-ella ella ella shit shit shit shit.'


You know what, i'm finding this so amusing that i'm not even embarrassed.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm naked under my clothing.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 15, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I'm naked under my clothing.



Aw, damn it, I was gonna post that but forgot >.<


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I'm naked under my clothing.



*GET OUT*


----------



## Kleric (Oct 15, 2014)

-Walks away in shame-


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 15, 2014)

I confess that I printed a bunch of pictures out from the selfie thread and made a shrine in my closet.

I don't have a closet.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 15, 2014)

*secretly hoping my picture is easily overlooked*


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I'm naked under my clothing.



Okay I dont want to alarm everyone but this needs to be said...there is a skeleton inside you and it's covered in blood



jtrekkie said:


> I confess that I printed a bunch of pictures out from the selfie thread and made a shrine in my closet.
> 
> I don't have a closet.



Dont forget the last mugshot thread you cant make a proper shrine without those pieces of perfection. 

Most important, be sure to sacrifice a nonfurry human to the yiff gods daily


----------



## Kleric (Oct 15, 2014)

That's not true! That's impossible!!!!! D:


----------



## Nyte Kitsune (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's my confession... I'm gay... or at least bi.. but when people ask, "Are you a virgin?" (At 41 I'm not likely to say yes anyway), I can honestly say no.. I just never tell many folks that it wasn't with a girl, people can assume what they like, if they want to assume I'm straight, fine.. don't really care, but honestly not really interested in the opposite sex. Though I admit, some of the ladies are nice to look at. Now an nice handsome Wolf Furry.. That I'd be happy with.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 15, 2014)

I can understand. 
While I still am a virgin, I certainly wouldn't be so open to expressing who I have lost it to (for whoever that may be or what gender is questionable).
I'm not really in the greatest position to jump out of my hypothetical closet in the real world here.


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh my, so many things I did when I was younger.. Ill start with when I was 5, I thought the the word Nazi was a brand of candy...... when I was 7 my parents split and I started drawing the most horrifying pictures no 7 yo should know how to and was sent to therapy for couple of years cuz of some tht. When I was 12 I had a four-wheeler and was into guns, gas masks, and dressing up in full military clothing. One day I was driving around my neighborhood and a kid flicked me the bird. So like any sane human being I went human put on a military vest, jacket, pants, put on Gas Mask and military helmet on ( Got all this from my grandfather whom served in Vietnam) got my air-soft gun that I had no orange on it that looked like an M4. I then drove to the kids house got my air-soft gun and started walking at him. That poor kid ran hid behind his house crying and screaming please don't shoot me. Luckily they didn't call the police . Another confession is that I used to hide out in the woods in back of my house where the road was about 15 ft away and shot cars with a bb gun, one of them stopped got out of the car and tried looking for me, luckily I was in a gillie suit lying in the ground xD. But now I put that stuff away in the closest and am a nice kind loving furry :3. So ya there's my confessions.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 15, 2014)

I've reached the stage of loneliness when the sight of couples and groups of friends irritates me.


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

Nyte Kitsune said:


> Here's my confession... I'm gay... or at least bi.. but when people ask, "Are you a virgin?" (At 41 I'm not likely to say yes anyway), I can honestly say no.. I just never tell many folks that it wasn't with a girl, people can assume what they like, if they want to assume I'm straight, fine.. don't really care, but honestly not really interested in the opposite sex. Though I admit, some of the ladies are nice to look at. Now an nice handsome Wolf Furry.. That I'd be happy with.



This will sound really weird but even though im straight I once did a yiff RP with my friend whom happend to by bi. I dont have any problems with gays or bi, but im straight and I participated in gay yiff even though I said no homo..... I will never forgive myself for that.. (No offense to gays or Bi's I have 2 friends that are)


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've reached the stage of loneliness when the sight of couples and groups of friends irritates me.



Hah, and I thought I was the only one. I have 1 friend irl and havent talked to a girl irl since the 8th grade since I do online schooling and don't get out very much


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 15, 2014)

My motive for talking to popufurs and trying to make friends with them is to gain popufurity by doing what I do best.

Chatting. :|


----------



## Kleric (Oct 15, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've reached the stage of loneliness when the sight of couples and groups of friends irritates me.


Punch that stage of loneliness in the face, it only leads everyone to do dumb things! :V

I've been single my whole life, but am constantly fighting any sign of desperation. I will refuse to give my heart to those easily known to break it, I will do my best to find the right person the first time! :O


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd prefer to find my girl at a furcon if that's any kind of confession.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 15, 2014)

This sounds a little self-centered of me, but I'd prefer to find someone who is basically just like me. 
I've learned to love myself, I just need to find someone like myself... It's a long and treacherous journey to find another oddity like me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Kleric said:


> This sounds a little self-centered of me, but I'd prefer to find someone who is basically just like me.
> I've learned to love myself, I just need to find someone like myself... It's a long and treacherous journey to find another oddity like me.



Same. Im essentially hoping for someone that shares a lot of the interests I do. I cant see myself with someone who cant understand all the references and tropes that I've grown up with. I dont expect said person to know and like everything I like but really my life hugely revolves around creative stories of any form and animals, that summarizes my life.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah pretty much.

That's not too self centered


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

A fur con isnt the only place where Id like to find a mate, but the most likely place. Because I ruined my public reputation with any girls in my neighborhood, I dont go to any social events  because none of them share my interest but fur cons, but if I could find a mate just like me it would be the best thing ever where ever I met her ^.^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 15, 2014)

Baz said:


> I ruined my public reputation with any girls in my neighborhood



wwwhat did you do


----------



## VintageLynx (Oct 15, 2014)

When people single me out to talk to personal it genuinely scares me. It's at that point I'm being 'tested' by them to see what I'm about and I don't like it.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> When people single me out to talk to personal it genuinely scares me. It's at that point I'm being 'tested' by them to see what I'm about and I don't like it.



Or when they start talking shit about someone you were just hanging out with like you're just perfectly okay with talking shit behind people's backs in general. 

I once heard that if you're the type of person who talks shit behind someone's back, then chances are people openly talk shit about you when you've left the room.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 15, 2014)

^^^Im genuinely super awkward with 1x1 relationships. I may act more jovial in a group but if its just me and the one other person it feels different and weird and I hope Im not screwing it up


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> wwwhat did you do


When I was 12 I had a four-wheeler and was into guns, gas masks, and dressing up in full military clothing. One day I was driving around my neighborhood and a kid flicked me the bird. So like any sane human being I went human put on a military vest, jacket, pants, put on Gas Mask and military helmet on ( Got all this from my grandfather whom served in Vietnam) got my air-soft gun that I had no orange on it that looked like an M4. I then drove to the kids house got my air-soft gun and started walking at him. That poor kid ran hid behind his house crying and screaming please don't shoot me. 

That spread rather quickly around the neighborhood..... Oh and I used to shell my neighbors house with a potato gun.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

I confess--the day I decided to stop giving a fuuuuuuck about what people thought of me was the day I loosened up and strated attracting people who liked me for who I was instead of who I was trying to be.


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

^^That's one of my biggest fears, meeting a new friend, and fearing im going to do something wrong and they will think im reallllly weird.. But im trying to face that fear.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 15, 2014)

Baz said:


> This will sound really weird but even though im straight I once did a yiff RP with my friend whom happend to by bi. I dont have any problems with gays or bi, but im straight and I participated in gay yiff even though I said no homo..... I will never forgive myself for that.. (No offense to gays or Bi's I have 2 friends that are)





Baz said:


> Hah, and I thought I was the only one. I have 1 friend irl and havent talked to a girl irl since the 8th grade since I do online schooling and don't get out very much


I confess that i know how to multi quote. 



VintageLynx said:


> When people single me out to talk to personal it genuinely scares me. It's at that point I'm being 'tested' by them to see what I'm about and I don't like it.





WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ^^^Im genuinely super awkward with 1x1 relationships. I may act more jovial in a group but if its just me and the one other person it feels different and weird and I hope Im not screwing it up


I used to be like that, i really don't miss social anxiety. As you spend more time with people in those situations you'll get more comfortable with it and eventually you'll stop caring. Then like me you'll be able to be as retarded as you like without fearing the repercussions! :mrgreen:


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2014)

Two years after I started to open up to my family and begin to involve them in my personal life, I'm still lying to them about my motivations for being in Canada. My mom's histrionic behaviour forces me into a position where I feel I have to lie to her about my future plans and I constantly compare my dysfunctional family unit with the successful ones around me, leaving me bitter.


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I confess that i know how to multi quote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, yes I shall learn to multiquote . And ya I would spend more time with people irl if I maybe knew anyone irl  only people I talk to is on here and im still new here anyway learning my dos and donts lol.. I just need a group to fit in with and that's why I chose the Furry fandom because I relate with the community with them more than others.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

Baz said:


> ^^That's one of my biggest fears, meeting a new friend, and fearing im going to do something wrong and they will think im reallllly weird.. But im trying to face that fear.



I guess first you have to love yourself and be able to live with yourself on your own. 

It's like, a rich person isn't going to be worried about turning in a resume and about what's in it because even if that person doesn't get the job, they're fine by themselves. 

But someone who feels that they _need_ that job will fret and sweat and pace the phone the entire time the resume is being reviewed, constantly agonizing and worrying about what's in it because they _are not okay_ by themselves. 

Basically--form a vast personal wealth of love for yourself. 
You'll find that the rest comes pretty easy.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 15, 2014)

Baz said:


> LOL, yes I shall learn to multiquote . And ya I would spend more time with people irl if I maybe knew anyone irl  only people I talk to is on here and im still new here anyway learning my dos and donts lol.. I just need a group to fit in with and that's why I chose the Furry fandom because I relate with the community with them more than others.


Yeah, i think the main reason i've stuck with the fandom is because of the people in it, i've actually made a friend irl because of this forum and befriending the people he knows has been one of the best things that's happened to me. Just put yourself out there and you'll find that life will happen around you, you never know what's around the corner.


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Yeah, i think the main reason i've stuck with the fandom is because of the people in it, i've actually made a friend irl because of this forum and befriending the people he knows has been one of the best things that's happened to me. Just put yourself out there and you'll find that life will happen around you, you never know what's around the corner.


Oh oki then cool! thts so nice you made a friend irl on here! Also, would you mind if I added you as a friend on here?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Baz said:


> Oh oki then cool! thts so nice you made a friend irl on here! Also, would you mind if I added you as a friend on here?



Just do it, man. He'll accept or decline it himself. You dont have to ask permission from everyone the system gives them the option to accept or decline themselves so consider that asking for permission


----------



## KyryK (Oct 15, 2014)

Baz said:


> Oh oki then cool! thts so nice you made a friend irl on here! Also, would you mind if I added you as a friend on here?


Feel free man, and you're welcome to PM me random nonsense whenever you like as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 15, 2014)

I confess that I inadvertently 'stole' a girl's best friend from her.
She befriended me, but then was told lies about me. She then began hating her.
So now I have a new friend.


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Just do it, man. He'll accept or decline it himself. You dont have to ask permission from everyone the system gives them the option to accept or decline themselves so consider that asking for permission



Ok!  Sorry I just felt like I needed to ask lol!


----------



## Baz (Oct 15, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Feel free man, and you're welcome to PM me random nonsense whenever you like as well. :mrgreen:



Alright awesome thanks!!! ^.^


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 15, 2014)

About 2 years ago i started getting teary and emotional at all feelings and shit in films, i dont know why but before then i never teared up once at any sad thing in any movie, then all of a sudden any really emotional thing make me tear up a lil, for a lil bit.
I mean uh*COUGH COUGH* TESTOSTERONE AND SHIT.

I blame Wolf Children.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, things sure did get all miserable in here all of a sudden.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Wow, things sure did get all miserable in here all of a sudden.



I confess that I love chili'd mango candies. <3 <3 <3


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 15, 2014)

I like this discussion


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 15, 2014)

Baz said:


> When I was 12 I had a four-wheeler and was into guns, gas masks, and dressing up in full military clothing. One day I was driving around my neighborhood and a kid flicked me the bird. So like any sane human being I went human put on a military vest, jacket, pants, put on Gas Mask and military helmet on ( Got all this from my grandfather whom served in Vietnam) got my air-soft gun that I had no orange on it that looked like an M4. I then drove to the kids house got my air-soft gun and started walking at him. That poor kid ran hid behind his house crying and screaming please don't shoot me.
> 
> That spread rather quickly around the neighborhood..... Oh and I used to shell my neighbors house with a potato gun.



Lol dude, that's hilarious


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 15, 2014)

I rather enjoy day drinking. 
One time during finals, a friend and I took to drinking at 8 a.m. while writing our papers together. It was for a bullshit class anyway, so the alcohol only helped.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 15, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> About 2 years ago i started getting teary and emotional at all feelings and shit in films, i dont know why but before then i never teared up once at any sad thing in any movie, then all of a sudden any really emotional thing make me tear up a lil, for a lil bit.
> I mean uh*COUGH COUGH* TESTOSTERONE AND SHIT.
> 
> I blame Wolf Children.



I've been trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with me when it comes to sad scenes. There are some that everyone else turns into a water faucet for that don't have any effect on me. Then there's ones like Admiral Bobbary's back story from Paper Mario that for some reason nearly had me in tears.



HereKittyKitty said:


> I rather enjoy day drinking.
> One time during finals, a friend and I took to drinking at 8 a.m. while  writing our papers together. It was for a bullshit class anyway, so the  alcohol only helped.



Replace drinking with with being sleep deprived and you just described how I wrote my best papers for one of my English classes. I got better grades on the papers I wrote at four in the morning and only half conscious than ones I did with my full focus.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I used to never cry with tv shows and movies until Sherlock season ending

...after that they do especially with animal movies makes me cry what the hell man


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 15, 2014)

The only movie that made me somewhat close to tearing up was The mighty.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 15, 2014)

I ALWAYS cry at the end of The Butterfly Effect. Just hearing that song, distinct from the movie, or thinking about it, gets me going.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 15, 2014)

The Inn of the Sixth Happiness is the film that always gets me choked up every time. :>


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 15, 2014)

Ya'll cold hearted bitches.
I cry all the time. I'm an emotional waterfall of tears. Books, movies, anime, Hallmark card commercials, other people crying... 

I really need to toughen up.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 15, 2014)

There is... a part of me that really regrets leaving my last man-friend. But as much as he still has feelings for me, I could never be the person who picks up and drops a partner whenever they feel like it. Even though I still have feelings for him (and he was so god damn gorgeous and good at many bedroom things), I know that we are just totally wrong for one another because we are so similar. We are both introverted and geeky in exactly the same way. We both need people who are outgoing, extroverted, has many friends, and is an adventurer. Otherwise, we will just stagnate and spiral downwards into a rut of not doing anything except playing video games.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't recall a movie ever making me cry. And whenever i see something melodramatic in films or tv where the director's blatantly going "THIS IS THE PART WHERE YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE EMOTIONAL GODDAMNIT!!!" i get an overwhelming urge to punch whoever's in the scene in the face.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 15, 2014)

I am completely desensitized to death and the process of dying. I can count the amount of deaths I've personally witnessed on one hand and recall how they all happened. *AND NO, *â€‹just to be clear, I haven't killed anyone. T_T I'm not making that kind of confession.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2014)

I farted in the elevator at FurFright 2012

I still get the urge to play around with pistol-type price scanners.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I am completely desensitized to death and the process of dying. I can count the amount of deaths I've personally witnessed on one hand and recall how they all happened. *AND NO, *â€‹just to be clear, I haven't killed anyone. T_T I'm not making that kind of confession.



Yeeeesh man. I feel for you. Was it violence or drugs or... just coincidence in general?

If you don't feel like clarifying I understand. 
I'll admit in my deepest depressed hours I looked up hundreds of CCTV death videos, deaths caught on dash cams, and phone videos in general. Monster truck accidents, loaded busses being swept away by flood waters, you name it. I was really in a dark time.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 15, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> There is... a part of me that really regrets leaving my last man-friend. But as much as he still has feelings for me, I could never be the person who picks up and drops a partner whenever they feel like it. Even though I still have feelings for him (and he was so god damn gorgeous and good at many bedroom things), I know that we are just totally wrong for one another because we are so similar. We are both introverted and geeky in exactly the same way. We both need people who are outgoing, extroverted, has many friends, and is an adventurer. Otherwise, we will just stagnate and spiral downwards into a rut of not doing anything except playing video games.


If you enjoy spending time with each other what does it matter if you only really end up playing video games together?


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 15, 2014)

In my case, it was Atonement that made me tear up in the end....


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 15, 2014)

Occasionally I come across a movie like that. Like Old Yeller, and Where the Red Fern Grows, and ironically The Clown.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 15, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Yeeeesh man. I feel for you. Was it violence or drugs or... just coincidence in general?
> 
> If you don't feel like clarifying I understand.
> I'll admit in my deepest depressed hours I looked up hundreds of CCTV death videos, deaths caught on dash cams, and phone videos in general. Monster truck accidents, loaded busses being swept away by flood waters, you name it. I was really in a dark time.



I don't mind clarifying. Desensitized, remember? But it was a mix of things. 
I saw Violence: I was sleeping in my car out in San Francisco and I saw some guys drag another homeless man off and beat him to death. 

Accident/Violence: I was at a party with some friends and while we were in the garage a drive-by occured and bullets were fired at random and hit two party goers. One in the arm and the other square in the head. Pretty intense. 

Drugs: While I was staying with a friend we were woken up by yelling outside. Two men in a car tossed a third man out and drove off. This man preceded to yell and scream in Farsi before collapsing over dead. We didn't know he was dead until the ambulance arrived. 

And one Coincidence: I was sleeping on a street corner and saw a kid about to cross the street. He had what I assumed to be a a Sousaphone or a Tuba. I think he couldn't see passed the instrument because it created a blind spot on his side but he ended up walking right into traffic and got struck down by a garbage truck.

After witnessing these and some other interesting experiences I was hit with some existential realizations about life. From there on life for me has been 100% uphill with some minor loose footholds.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I confess I've been checking back on FA and FAF frequently since the shutdown. 

It's my habitual goto internet websites '^_^


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 18, 2014)

The shutdown freaked me out more than it should have. I didn't know what was going on or when the site would be back up... it was awful.
After awhile I stopped checking the site and just checked FA's twitter occasionally.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 18, 2014)

I confess that I feel better knowing that the sites are back up


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 18, 2014)

If I'm ever in that town, I go to the exact place that myself and my ex (the one that got away) kissed for the first time 4 years ago, and just sit there and lament him buggering off. Sometimes I even think of contacting him, as stupid as that is.

I went there on Thursday and it kind of ruined an otherwise nice day, but I can't help myself. I'm even thinking of having a plaque made and installing it there.

"It was on Sunday 22nd August, at approximately 1:20 in the morning..." sort of thing.

This isn't a normal reaction someone haves for someone they hate the guts of. I guess that's another one. I still have strong feelings for someone I hate with all my waking energy. And 4 years on, I reckon I always will unless I meet someone exactly like him.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 18, 2014)

Like most of the above, I was checking every day for my dose of FAF... You missed me, guys T_T


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 18, 2014)

FAF is drugs.

I need drugs.

My blood type is FA+


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

I confess I didn't mind the shutdown. It gave me chance to stop procrastinating on things.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 18, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess I didn't mind the shutdown. It gave me chance to stop procrastinating on things.



This... except I still procrastinated.


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah when I was a kid I never got sad at movies or sad things on the news and then just suddenly one day I started to get emotional about every damn sad thing >:| I blame my dad as he is a big cry baby he even cried watching the matrix I don't remember what part but I was like wtf why are you crying? o.o

Edit: Also me and my husband are almost exactly the same and yeah we stay home most of the time playing video games but that's what makes us happy<3 
walks, movies, video games and sometimes we go to furmeets~


----------



## Fluffy_Mess (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't draw .
I have given myself  18 concussions slipping on a coffee cup I was playing with my foot . (I still doo )

One time a teacher had a massive bulge , and instead of being shocked I smiled .
I went into depression thinking I was gay .
In health class , I got a bulge from my femenin female teacher .
Figured out I was bi , then felt better .

One time while dancing with my friend , I got a bulge . We're toghether now .
I accidentally broke a mirror after surprising myself with my reflexion . ( Granted im a little ashamed of this one)
I got a highly confusing bulge after 5 nights at Freddy's .
I got fired from work after stabbing a cereal box that scared me .

I got mugged by a ... Um ... Let's just say two little people and a guy in a wheel chair .
I realized I have little friends .
It took me a year to understand my iPhone ,and after I did , I broke it .
I forgot the alphabet once .
I don't get movies till a day after .

Do I go on?


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 18, 2014)

Fluffy_Mess said:


> I got fired from work after stabbing a cereal box that scared me .



Was it count chocula? Some of those boxes with him are really gross >-> i'd stab one too if it surprised me


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

I confess that in all my years I've never seen a box of Count Chocula cereal in stores. I've seen Boo Berry and Franken Berry cereals... but never Count Chocula. I'm beginning to think hes just an urban legend.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 18, 2014)

I like going barefo-I mean barepaws outside...


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 18, 2014)

Be thankful 
I mean really look at this thing 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/33/Count-Chocula-Box-Small.jpg


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2014)

While FAF was down, I went and bugged two other sites and made a new account on the third. BARELY ANYONE SAID ANYTHING EVER! :K


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 18, 2014)

Fluffy_Mess said:


> One time a teacher had a massive bulge , and instead of being shocked I smiled .
> I went into depression thinking I was gay .
> In health class , I got a bulge from my femenin female teacher .
> Figured out I was bi , then felt better .
> ...



That sort of thing is par for an adolescent male.

Size doesn't matter.

If you want to, that's what this threads is here for.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I confess I've been checking back on FA and FAF frequently since the shutdown.
> 
> It's my habitual goto internet websites '^_^



I kept checking their twitter feed the whole time, and I don't even have twitter.



Alexxx-Returns said:


> This isn't a normal reaction someone haves for someone they hate the guts of. I guess that's another one. I still have strong feelings for someone I hate with all my waking energy. And 4 years on, I reckon I always will unless I meet someone exactly like him.



I think I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 18, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that in all my years I've never seen a box of Count Chocula cereal in stores. I've seen Boo Berry and Franken Berry cereals... but never Count Chocula. I'm beginning to think hes just an urban legend.



I only see Count Chocula around here. I long to try one of the others.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 18, 2014)

I confess I thought the forums would have been a little more active


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I confess I started shipping two specific forumgoers :V


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

At the beginning of the year i briefly questioned my gender, i came out of it realizing that while i'm happy being male i'd love to be more androgynous so i could pass as female if i wanted to (i'm six and a half feet tall and kinda have a viking look to me, not feminine in the slightest) and what i thought was attraction to women (i knew i was gay when i went through this but i thought i was bi for years) was actually jealousy that they could wear skirts, i realized that all that time i actually thought the clothes that girls wore were sexy and not the girls themselves. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fluffy_Mess (Oct 18, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> Was it count chocula? Some of those boxes with him are really gross >-> i'd stab one too if it surprised me



Believe it or not it was , I screamed as loud as I could and ripped it to bits , the lady behind me called me a wussy and hit me with her purse XD

PS. 

@trekkle , I know size doesn't usually matter but but I guess to her it did ....

pps.

When you said that's what this sites for I thought of two things ,a guys pecker or people who are by . Not trying to offend just saying .


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 18, 2014)

You can't possibly offend me. I lost the last of my dignity years ago.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 18, 2014)

If you make the mistake of telling me what you hate/are afraid of, I will make your life a living hell just for my amusement.


----------



## Fluffy_Mess (Oct 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You can't possibly offend me. I lost the last of my dignity years ago.



Ah sorry to hear , I hope... You Uh..... Get it back ?

@Sniper , I think I'm gonna like your posts from now on


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If you make the mistake of telling me what you hate/are afraid of, I will make your life a living hell just for my amusement.


As part of my poorly defined Satanic beliefs i make a point of not only facing my fears but revelling in them. You can get into a very interesting and disturbing headspace when you make yourself enjoy feelings of fear and disgust, and honestly the changes in my personality that i feel would occur if i did this regularly is what terrifies me the most. It's why i haven't allowed myself to delve into what i call Satanism more thoroughly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If you make the mistake of telling me what you hate/are afraid of, I will make your life a living hell just for my amusement.



I hate being given free cake.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

I hate having sex with men.

(This is how we trick Sniper into becoming the slutfox he was born to be) :twisted:


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm afraid of slutfoxes.


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> At the beginning of the year i briefly questioned my gender, i came out of it realizing that while i'm happy being male i'd love to be more androgynous so i could pass as female if i wanted to (i'm six and a half feet tall and kinda have a viking look to me, not feminine in the slightest) and what i thought was attraction to women (i knew i was gay when i went through this but i thought i was bi for years) was actually jealousy that they could wear skirts, i realized that all that time i actually thought the clothes that girls wore were sexy and not the girls themselves. :mrgreen:



LOL this made me picture how a big male viking would look in a mini skirt.
Ware them, yesxD


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> LOL this made me picture how a big male viking would look in a mini skirt.
> Ware them, yesxD


Mini skirts!? Hell no, i'm a goth at heart so i'd go for something like this: http://www.emp-online.co.uk/kuroneko-short-beggar-skirt/art_228013/


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 18, 2014)

I also like to go barefo- i mean barepaws indoors aswell.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Mini skirts!? Hell no, i'm a goth at heart so i'd go for something like this: http://www.emp-online.co.uk/kuroneko-short-beggar-skirt/art_228013/


those dudes don't seem happy to see me, don't know why when i'm so excited about their merchandise...


@Harbinger: I like to go barefoot everywhere. I have performed a few concerts and solos without shoes. (i didn't take the concert black socks off though, that'd be rude)


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 18, 2014)

Sometimes... when I'm not wearing shoes... I walk digitrate.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Sometimes... when I'm not wearing shoes... I walk digitrate.



Haha what an idiot...

_Oh gawd i do to (when no ones looking_).


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> those dudes don't seem happy to see me, don't know why when i'm so excited about their merchandise...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 18, 2014)

I have to say, the few days I had no access to FAF were really long..


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Sometimes... when I'm not wearing shoes... I walk digitrate.


I started doing this when I was young, like... 3rd grade-ish, because I researched tigers for a project and learned that they are very stealthy and silent as they walk. So I tried to emulate that around the house and, for whatever reason, it stuck and I do this too. 

Came in very handy in my teen years when I was sneaking out of the house in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 18, 2014)

I find it funny people say they walk digitigrade when all they're doing is just sneaking. Not talking about you alone Pimigrat, I know people who do and say this aplenty.
All I can say is furries...


----------



## Baz (Oct 18, 2014)

I made a confession earlier but here is one that I must share that happened 2 nights ago. I was panicking because FA and FAF was down and my window was down and some kids tried to role my house. I assume they were haters because I was riding 4-wheeler through neighborhood with flags that say "Im furry, deal with it". So me being myself I got up and pointed a fake gun at them. This scared them away for the moment. So I got all my uniform on, military gear stuff, vest, jackets, pants, and collar, fake AR on back and propane mini flame thrower and waited in the woods for them to come out. Once they did I immediately charged at them flames a blazing screaming through a gas mask at them. I then pursued them with a spotlight mounted on my 4-wheeler until I finally gave up and went home. Was pretty fun but now that I look back at it I sound like a complete psycho ( Which I can almost 100% assure you im not) so ya thts my newest confession :3 I gotta start making vids or taking pics of this stuff. ALSO, I sometimes pretend im a wolf and am trying to howl back at coyotes in my woods (I live in a forrest that has a subdivision in the middle of it)and stuff which I am trying to not do anymore


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

On a related note, when I was a child up to the age of 12 I habitually walked on my toes. So did my brother and he still does at the age of 14. 
I still do sometimes when I'm on a hard floor with bare feet.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 18, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I find it funny people say they walk digitigrade when all they're doing is just sneaking. Not talking about you alone Pimigrat, I know people who do and say this aplenty.
> All I can say is furries...


I refer to it as sneaking myself, because saying "LOOKIT ME WALK DIGITIGRADE" feels pretty dumb.

But I have really high bonuses to my sneak, yo. I can even pull that shit in combat boots and heels.


----------



## VintageLynx (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm glad we're all back together again...

Another one - I never rant or rave or get angry. I can nearly explode inside but I hold back because I know that ranting and shouting and defending my situation will only make me more upset. Some people are good at channeling anger, I just get tongue tied.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

speaking of digitigrade, i have some weird habits when i'm playing some music. a more common one is to leave my mouth open, but then I also sing what i want to play (a trait of jazz vibraphonists and other jazz musicians) and sometimes will play while standing on my toes or crane my neck a lot


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 18, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> I'm glad we're all back together again...
> 
> Another one - I never rant or rave or get angry. I can nearly explode inside but I hold back because I know that ranting and shouting and defending my situation will only make me more upset. Some people are good at channeling anger, I just get tongue tied.


I'm very much the opposite. And for whatever reason, 90% of the time when I am angry, I _clean _something. Whenever I decide to clean something, if I wasn't angry to start with, I get angry. It's like I run off anger. I don't get as loud and obnoxious as I used to, but I have no aversion to expressing that I am angry or what caused it. But my temper has tapered off a lot in these last few years as well. 

On the flip side, what I don't handle or express well is when I am sad. When I should be talking to someone and working the emotions out or whatever, I don't. I bottle it and let it gnaw at me and fester until, surprise surprise, it makes me angry instead of sad. My anger and temper is a defense mechanism for when I'm emotionally harmed. Comes from being told that I was weak and pathetic every time I cried when I was younger. Now I can't shake the feeling of being weak, so I hide behind my rage to make me feel strong again. Even now, after I've matured and gotten a better handle on how a person should handle themselves and their emotions, I find it very hard to open up and cry in front of other people. My husband has to tread very carefully around me when I have those rare days I sink back into depression, because you can't just comfort me, I'll lash out. Even though I know people are only concerned or trying to help. I still feel like they're pitying this poor, pathetic creature and my anger soars to compensate. 

Ehh... I got problems. >_>


----------



## Fiab (Oct 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Sometimes... when I'm not wearing shoes... I walk digitrate.



I walk digitigrade all the time when wearing shoes, mostly to keep the rocks that get into them from stabbing my heels  :V


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 18, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I'm very much the opposite. And for whatever reason, 90% of the time when I am angry, I _clean _something. Whenever I decide to clean something, if I wasn't angry to start with, I get angry. It's like I run off anger. I don't get as loud and obnoxious as I used to, but I have no aversion to expressing that I am angry or what caused it. But my temper has tapered off a lot in these last few years as well.
> 
> On the flip side, what I don't handle or express well is when I am sad. When I should be talking to someone and working the emotions out or whatever, I don't. I bottle it and let it gnaw at me and fester until, surprise surprise, it makes me angry instead of sad. My anger and temper is a defense mechanism for when I'm emotionally harmed. Comes from being told that I was weak and pathetic every time I cried when I was younger. Now I can't shake the feeling of being weak, so I hide behind my rage to make me feel strong again. Even now, after I've matured and gotten a better handle on how a person should handle themselves and their emotions, I find it very hard to open up and cry in front of other people. My husband has to tread very carefully around me when I have those rare days I sink back into depression, because you can't just comfort me, I'll lash out. Even though I know people are only concerned or trying to help. I still feel like they're pitying this poor, pathetic creature and my anger soars to compensate.
> 
> Ehh... I got problems. >_>



Holy shit you just like. Described me. Fuck, I even clean shit when I get pissed. I clean and then I do a bunch of exercise shit in my clean space. 

And yup, can confirm. Being told to suck it the fuck up on the daily when younger leads to a big "bottle it up" complex.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

I have ideas for art submissions that I'm too anxious to draw because some crazy person on mainsite will mix it with fetishy things.
I so desperately want to draw cutesy scenes with infants playing and stuff, getting tickled by parents, that kinda thing. Just being cute baby chimps. But then what if the sight of a nappy gets a babyfur pouncing on it? Don't want that. 
Plus other seemingly normal things that have been ruined by fuzzy freaks. They all seem like sweet ideas for drawings but then someone else has drawn it with different intentions.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I walk digitigrade a lot too because I like to pretend I'm a furry because I'm childish like that x3

...but I actually don't like being barefoot at all. I hate bare feet in general. I like to wear socks


----------



## Kleric (Oct 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Sometimes... when I'm not wearing shoes... I walk digitrate.



Damnit! That seems quite common here, I am also a victim of this.
I don't care whether or not it can actually be considered digitigrade, I'm not trying to sneak, I just love walking on my toes without shoes on.


----------



## Sylver (Oct 18, 2014)

I walk like that was well, as strange as it is. Although it started before I even knew what a furry was =/ I was very conscious of how much sound I made when I walked, so I sort of 'tip toed' or 'snuck' around the house like that and it just became normal after a while. I don't do it while wearing shoes though.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sometimes I bend my knees and arms and oretend Im a raptor or werewolf :V


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

Both me and my brother are mildly autistic and I heard that toe walking is a trademark sperg thing. Dunno how common it is in normal folks though.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Sometimes I bend my knees and arms and oretend Im a raptor or werewolf :V


Ha, when I was younger I used to walk around all floaty pretending to be a mermaid.

Now when I go to the woods I practice climbing stuff because in the future when I'm a super duper famous field primatologist I will need to catch up with my subjects. :V


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 18, 2014)

I confess that I admire the confidence of the people who post in the Selfie thread because I am far too insecure and self-conscious to partake. 
I hate just about every picture taken of me and there are very few that exist of me past about... 10ish. I take a lot of pictures, because I like to capture moments, but also because if I'm the one taking them, then I don't have to be in them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 18, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I confess that I admire the confidence of the people who post in the Selfie thread because I am far too insecure and self-conscious to partake.
> I hate just about every picture taken of me and there are very few that exist of me past about... 10ish. I take a lot of pictures, because I like to capture moments, but also because if I'm the one taking them, then I don't have to be in them.



What If I Tell You.jpeg

That's I'm the ugliest/oldest(By Mind) dude in this bunch but I still posted my pic anyway.

FK ME RIGHT?


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 18, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> What If I Tell You.jpeg
> 
> That's I'm the ugliest/oldest(By Mind) dude in this bunch but I still posted my pic anyway.
> 
> FK ME RIGHT?


Oh hey well I guess that makes me feel better.
That the self proclaimed ugliest/oldest person around has more self-confidence than me.

WELL GEE FUCK YOU IS RIGHT. 

:V

But seriously, good on you for being that comfortable with your image. 
Also, you're not ugly. And I'm not sure you're the oldest either, to be honest. I don't wanna name names (you know, lest I be wrong and make myself look fucking stupid by calling someone old who isn't old) but I think I vaguely recall someone going on about being an old geezer or something akin to that.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 18, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> What If I Tell You.jpeg
> 
> That's I'm the ugliest/oldest(By Mind) dude in this bunch but I still posted my pic anyway.
> 
> FK ME RIGHT?



And this dude is AWESOME
NO JOKE
10/10 would visit Hawaii and cook barbecue with this guy.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 18, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Sometimes I bend my knees and arms and oretend Im a raptor or werewolf :V



You too? Every time I think I'm nuts for doing something, it turns out that I'm not alone. I don't know whether to feel relieved or concerned.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 19, 2014)

I confess to shamelessly flirting with every guy I find attractive.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm mated, but sometimes when chatting with people online I can tend to give complements and be a bit extra nice / slightly flirty :/  (with no intent behind it, aside from being nice or trying to make people feel good with positive words).


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

i skip the flirting, and just bend over.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 19, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i skip the flirting, and just bend over.



To be single again T^T   (I'm quite happy with my bf though).


----------



## Jayke (Oct 19, 2014)

I confess to walking digigrade at times. To be stealthy. But the joy in doing it is incredible. Yes, might be a furfag.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't walk digitigrade (never tried tbh), but at some point I picked up the habit of being stealthy / making as little noise as possible. I love running up stairs multiple steps at a time while barely making a sound.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 19, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I don't walk digitigrade (never tried tbh), but at some point I picked up the habit of being stealthy / making as little noise as possible. I love running up stairs multiple steps at a time while barely making a sound.



That too.

I was a freaking ninja in High-school (still am), It just so happens that Khajiit like to sneak.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I don't walk digitigrade (never tried tbh), but at some point I picked up the habit of being stealthy / making as little noise as possible. I love running up stairs multiple steps at a time while barely making a sound.


i also applied this to breathing and mastered walking normally with no sound.

i very often scare people when i don't make my presence clear and then speak.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 19, 2014)

I feel weird confessing too much stuff in succession :/

I'm scared of the idea of getting behind the wheel of a car. I'm 21 and I've managed to avoid it all this time because I've never needed to even drive one myself to get anywhere, like to a job. I sometimes have nightmares in which I'm driving a car and I can't properly handle the steering, so something terrible ends up happening, and that's what I'm afraid of happening in real life. I just feel like so much can go wrong, and me being the airhead that I am, I think it would just be a matter of time until I screw something up and something bad happened.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 19, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I feel weird confessing too much stuff in succession :/
> 
> I'm scared of the idea of getting behind the wheel of a car. I'm 21 and I've managed to avoid it all this time because I've never needed to even drive one myself to get anywhere, like to a job. I sometimes have nightmares in which I'm driving a car and I can't properly handle the steering, so something terrible ends up happening, and that's what I'm afraid of happening in real life. I just feel like so much can go wrong, and me being the airhead that I am, I think it would just be a matter of time until I screw something up and something bad happened.



I fell asleep at the wheel doing approx. 60mph, then rolled my car multiple times.  Try driving after something like that.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 19, 2014)

I just try it just to see if it would actually work, of course i know they arent the same shape but i always thought anthro's as cool as they are would be a bit wobbly.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 19, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I just try it just to see if it would actually work, of course i know they arent the same shape but i always thought anthro's as cool as they are would be a bit wobbly.



No context. You could take that anywhere


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 19, 2014)

heh, i also walk digitegrade sometimes. it feels cool and much faster even know my feet get tired much quicker oviously.
i also like to do stealth challenges, sneaking around random places without making a single sound, if i do make even the sligtest sound, i repeat the entire course i set for myself. it actually came in handy more than few times when i was playing airsoft and sneaking up to an enemy in cover, when i didn't want to wake anybody up in the middle of the night or when i was trying to scare the shit out of someone >:3
however i'd like to mention that digitegrade walking is not really that good for stealthyness. there are plenty of cool tehniques notibly the slow side-step weight shift sneak.


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 19, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Mini skirts!? Hell no, i'm a goth at heart so i'd go for something like this: http://www.emp-online.co.uk/kuroneko-short-beggar-skirt/art_228013/



That would look awesome too :3


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah I use to walk on my toes all the time when I was bare foot its fun~ Still do sometimes 

 I'm 22 and I HATE driving  i'v only practiced around the neighborhood a few times and drove for real on the real road once,
my boss wanted to help teach me to drive and he thought is was a good idea to load him and his 3 kids in the van and have me directly drive onto the busy road for my first time driving on highway D: we drove to a store like 30minutes away I don't think i'v ever sweat so much from fear in my life @-@
had to drive us back too. Luckily no one died and I did not crash!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 19, 2014)

Guilty of being a vicious sneak here too ! I kinda revel in frightening people by masking my presence at maximum when I'm in the mood (and try doing that while having a sand-filled cane. When it works it really is funny.

I'm also afraid of driving. When I was having lessons, I would  drive like a pro for 10 minutes and start freaking out afterwards. Last time I drove, I stopped in the middle of a roundabout and screamed... Also, the thing I regret most is wasting my dad's 1000 euros in license fees and not getting it. If I had known I'd fail this bad, I would've adamantly refused to let him pay it for me.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 19, 2014)

I also try and be maximum stealthy tip toeing aswell, practice on the cats, if you can sneak up on them you know you're good


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 19, 2014)

I kind of/really like the smell of ear cheese.

I don't but I do, if that makes sense. If I take my tunnel out for work, I can't help but give it a sniff. Repeatedly.

Gross out complete.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I kind of/really like the smell of ear cheese.
> 
> I don't but I do, if that makes sense. If I take my tunnel out for work, I can't help but give it a sniff. Repeatedly.
> 
> Gross out complete.



what


----------



## Baz (Oct 19, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> Yeah I use to walk on my toes all the time when I was bare foot its fun~ Still do sometimes
> 
> I'm 22 and I HATE driving  i'v only practiced around the neighborhood a few times and drove for real on the real road once,
> my boss wanted to help teach me to drive and he thought is was a good idea to load him and his 3 kids in the van and have me directly drive onto the busy road for my first time driving on highway D: we drove to a store like 30minutes away I don't think i'v ever sweat so much from fear in my life @-@
> had to drive us back too. Luckily no one died and I did not crash!



I also share a hatred for driving, I got my permit and my drivers license, but I hate driving so so much. I never let my sis or mom drive with me lol because im gonna crash a kill everyone >_>


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm currently internet stalking old school friends on FA.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 19, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I feel weird confessing too much stuff in succession :/
> 
> I'm scared of the idea of getting behind the wheel of a car. I'm 21 and I've managed to avoid it all this time because I've never needed to even drive one myself to get anywhere, like to a job. I sometimes have nightmares in which I'm driving a car and I can't properly handle the steering, so something terrible ends up happening, and that's what I'm afraid of happening in real life. I just feel like so much can go wrong, and me being the airhead that I am, I think it would just be a matter of time until I screw something up and something bad happened.



Oh dang...Im the same way wow. Going on 20 and the few times I've driven were horrible. I always have dreams of getting horribly lost or something when I drive, even before I started driving. I was really reluctant to get my license to begin with...but now I kind of need it so its something I have to get over.

I also frequently dream of my parents making my friendships awkward or being mean or obnoxious to them and that really isnt far from the truth. I never tell them about my friends they always say negative BS like they're a bad influence, they're ugly, that Im stupid for talking with them, etc. Then they wonder why I'm so 'secretive'.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 19, 2014)

I have always felt conscious of the fact that my post/this count ratio is rather off, and always feel pressured to say better things =P

Although given my track record in the game o' life, I am surprised I have done this well so far.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm used to a forum where my posts/thanks is about 1:1 so it's a bit of an adjustment to be here.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2014)

I want to photoshop a recent commission I got. Would that be rude? It didn't really turn out right.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I want to photoshop a recent commission I got. Would that be rude? It didn't really turn out right.



Maybe let them know you appreciate the work an love it even though you see something off and want to fix it yourself? I mean...it could be rude if you do it the wrong way but it is your character so you probably have the right to make it appear as it should.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 19, 2014)

Back on that whole digitigrade stuff, I've done it too. Mostly just to experiment and see how it would feel.

I'm also pretty good at making fake sensations, as if I have different body structure. I used to imagine wings, never tried what it would feel like to flap them but the feeling of a weighty spot on my back was good. Also I can sometimes make myself feel a tail, or that I have digitigrade legs, or a muzzle.

Its hard to do multiple at once, but if I do it right I can *kinda* feel how it would be to actually be Valthero.

Top THAT furfaggotry.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 19, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I feel weird confessing too much stuff in succession :/
> 
> I'm scared of the idea of getting behind the wheel of a car. I'm 21 and I've managed to avoid it all this time because I've never needed to even drive one myself to get anywhere, like to a job. I sometimes have nightmares in which I'm driving a car and I can't properly handle the steering, so something terrible ends up happening, and that's what I'm afraid of happening in real life. I just feel like so much can go wrong, and me being the airhead that I am, I think it would just be a matter of time until I screw something up and something bad happened.



I have the same fear. I'm 18, and have yet to drive a car, but am sort of scarred by the idea of me driving. Not by anything drastic of the sort, but the reason why is sort of something derived of me going on an (On track) car amusement ride when I was very little, and getting the wrong Idea that it was not on track. First of all, there were broken crashed little cars literally next to the ride, and my little toddler mind was like (Holy shit! I better stay on the road). My mother gave me the wheel of the ride, and I started flipping shit. Even though that was a long time ago and just a ride, I still feel the very same fear when dealing with real cars, because that is something where crashing can happen.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 19, 2014)

I used to be piss scared of driving, until I did it for a while. Now I love driving, especially with my cd player cranked.

I need to burn new disks.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 19, 2014)

I wrote out a really detailed fursona bio for myself, but I don't think I'll ever post it because the history section came to be very long...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Back on that whole digitigrade stuff, I've done it too. Mostly just to experiment and see how it would feel.
> 
> I'm also pretty good at making fake sensations, as if I have different body structure. I used to imagine wings, never tried what it would feel like to flap them but the feeling of a weighty spot on my back was good. Also I can sometimes make myself feel a tail, or that I have digitigrade legs, or a muzzle.
> 
> ...



Bitch please, been there done that. Especially the ears and tail, more specifically the ears. GET ON MY LEVEL.

I have certain facial expressions/emotions in my head that I derive from cartoon or anime that I see myself doing in my head. Usually when Im uncomfortable or nervous I imagine my ears being pulled back, if I see something or hear something behind me they'll go alert or twitch in the direction of the noise. When I'm annoyed I feel like I have the stress mark symbol or the dramatic anime sweatdrop. I just find toony expressions more expressive than reality...Im so far gone it's not even funny xD


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 19, 2014)

^When I draw anything, I always end up making it look like a manga panel with massive sweatdrops n shit. And my mind thinks in anime expressions too and also memes.
I'm a weaboo and I can't help it.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2014)

I chew on my parents remotes

And blame it on their dogs.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 19, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I wrote out a really detailed fursona bio for myself, but I don't think I'll ever post it because the history section came to be very long...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 19, 2014)

We who are drawn to the anime style must embrace it!


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 19, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Bitch please, been there done that. Especially the ears and tail, more specifically the ears. GET ON MY LEVEL.
> 
> I have certain facial expressions/emotions in my head that I derive from cartoon or anime that I see myself doing in my head. Usually when Im uncomfortable or nervous I imagine my ears being pulled back, if I see something or hear something behind me they'll go alert or twitch in the direction of the noise. When I'm annoyed I feel like I have the stress mark symbol or the dramatic anime sweatdrop. I just find toony expressions more expressive than reality...Im so far gone it's not even funny xD



When im either bored or out enjoying a nature-y walk i visually imagine myself as my fursona, been doing that for as long as i can remember, guess its made me feel more confident at times aswell.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 19, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


>



Haha, you're a real motivator.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I chew on my parents remotes
> 
> 
> And blame it on their dogs.



Wow...harsh. Poor dogs are probably thinking 'asshole'

also we have a Feraligatr and Croconaw we need a totodile in the forums now :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2014)

When I was a toddler, I opened an entire package of mentsrual pads, stuck them all over myself, and proudly told my mother that I had 'peeyos' on me.
I guess I wanted to test their protective abilities?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 19, 2014)

Those supposedly sad reluctant-breakup songs where the singer is the dumped one have no emotional effect on me at all, and I think meh.
...
That is until my brain decided to equate the lyrics to endangered animals and I start picturing elephants or orangutans disappearing for exampple then the break-up song becomes actually sad. Wat.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 19, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Wow...harsh. Poor dogs are probably thinking 'asshole'
> 
> also we have a Feraligatr and Croconaw we need a totodile in the forums now :V



We're not a cub forum just yet I hope.


----------



## shteev (Oct 19, 2014)

i confess i hop in this thread, read through, and ask myself, repeatedly, "what"

real confession: i hit a bump real hard today by accident and hope i didn't break the tire/throw the front end out of alignment


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 19, 2014)

I confess that I have listened to Dvorak's Piano Quintet in A Major 16 times so far this afternoon. 



shteev said:


> real confession: i hit a bump real hard today by accident and hope i didn't break the tire/throw the front end out of alignment



What?


----------



## shteev (Oct 19, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> What?



vehicle, i was driving a car

hitting bumps excessively hard can break things


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 20, 2014)

it's crazy weird that you can "imagine" extra body parts into existence just by concentration. i'll admit i've done it too but shit got a little too real when i panicked over my imaginary tail getting slammed in a door. Also, on the subject of walking, i walk digitgrade when barefoot all the time, not by practice but because that's just how i've always walked! in shoes, however, i walk "normal"; albeit with a wide gait. i was realized this in physical therapy after an ankle injury.

Confession : in junior high school i picked up a habit of walking like characters in Morrowind. Not familiar with how fuckin' stupid that is? Google it.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 20, 2014)

I've heard of people trying to use hypnosis to get "phantom tails" and whatnot, but not so much just simply imagining it.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> We're not a cub forum just yet I hope.



Hey, I ain't going to be making that trip to ink bunny. That place is pretty much a no Croc zone.


----------



## BRN (Oct 20, 2014)

I S'd a D while another guy was playing SSB4 three metres away today

It's not like there was a dividing wall or anything. we were on the floor and he was on the bed.


----------



## EthanSkylar (Oct 20, 2014)

I've done way too many stupid drunken things, from caught drunk in public yelling at a 7-11 employee(i just wanted my damn sushi!) to being found face down in a hot tub(close call :/) and being found laying in the middle of the street in a neighborhood nearly 9 miles from my house without my wallet and phone and keys, though a few of the cards were found after searching, but not my id or credit card.
lemme see.... i just went to a friends get together a month or two ago and drank and drank and ended up in my boxers jumping/dancing around his house, thankfully my boyfriend made sure the boxers didnt come off.
so many more stories... last one I'll mention was at my bands house, doing the usual drinkingï¼Œthis girl appro hed me and asked if I was to have sex and I was so drunk I said screw it why not, I was able to get hard and she went at it for a good 20 mins and she seemed to enjoy it, but I got absolutley nothing out of it, maybe cause I was so drunk I was numb or the fact that I'm a homo kinda dude, so anyways, she eventually gave up and rolled over, and we talked and talked about guys and love and stuff of the sorts. weird.
I'm ashamed to say there are more intense crazy stories, but some I simply can't post because it would be legally incriminating. 
Almost nostalgic thinking about all these times, but I really try to avoid the poison these days. I'm lucky to be alive.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Props for staying sober Ethan. I'm going on... 3 months sober, so I definitely know where you're coming from. 

I also recognize that 3 months isn't shit in terms of sober life.


----------



## EthanSkylar (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Savage, yeah it's tough. They say the longer you go without it the less you crave it, but it's not totally true, my cravings kick in circumstantially andit's usually my escape from anxiety. I almost feel like I need a vice like that to stay sane, but it obviously does more harm than good.
Stay strong man, and remember, even if you do mess uo and drink once, it doesnt mean you messed up your sobriety and should just start drinking again, were not perfect and we mess up, learn from the mistakes and try to avoid them the next time. 
That is kinda what got me through this hell hole of addiction, but it does get easier.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 20, 2014)

On that sober note, congratulations to both of you. Alcohol was never really my issue, it was amphetamines. (Monster addict, go figure.) I have been clean for going on 3 years now. I just drink occasionally, and a lot at Rainfurrest this year xD


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2014)

I pull my teeth out

Instead of brushing them.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 20, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I pull my teeth out
> 
> Instead of brushing them.



You croc, you.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 20, 2014)

I confess that I'm not working this very second. 

I also confess that I'm losing my mind. I had a furry dream last night. And they weren't all just regular furries, there were_ forum furries._


----------



## Kleric (Oct 20, 2014)

When wanting to draw something, the blank canvas intimidates me. :?


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 20, 2014)

When I was a kid I used to call it "tricker treat" and thought the paper mill was the cloud machine.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 20, 2014)

At the dining commons today I saw a cute girl wearing a furry tail, and I regret not saying "hi" or complementing her on it to start a conversation; it's the closest I've ever been to potentially meeting a furry at college, and I let the opportunity slip through my fingers twice.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 20, 2014)

I have to confess that nowadays, I am more often than not leaving my bags of trash in front of the house instead of walking all the way to trash can to dispose it because I feel too lazy.

It seems that Moroccanness is invading my mindset at last.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 20, 2014)

Kleric said:


> When wanting to draw something, the blank canvas intimidates me. :?



Grr...that's sooo frustrating! 

------

If I'm willing to do something for someone out of the kindness of my own heart I'll do it. But as soon as they as they ask me to do it I lose all motivation to do it. It doesn't stop me from carrying it out, but I feel guilty for not caring after that point.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2014)

I fill all of Elm's pokÃ©balls

with nothing but Totodiles.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 20, 2014)

Even though it goes against all my preferences in an instrument , I really want one of these, just because it's an affordable 9-string with a long enough scale length that the low C# won't be flubby.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/damien-platinum-9-detail


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 20, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I fill all of Elm's pokÃ©balls
> 
> with nothing but Totodiles.



Truly you are doing God's work V:


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 20, 2014)

I sometimes like to imagine my friends in really sexual ways.

The weird thing is that I can talk to them afterwards as if nothing had happened and the thoughts are kind of rare to begin with.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2014)

I often think of taking a few of my belongings and running away from home to roam around the country. I'd leave in the dead of night and leave no trace of where I'm going. I doubt I'd make it very far, but sometimes I just feel like I need to disappear.


----------



## Sylver (Oct 20, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I often think of taking a few of my belongings and running away from home to roam around the country. I'd leave in the dead of night and leave no trace of where I'm going. I doubt I'd make it very far, but sometimes I just feel like I need to disappear.



Yeah I used to think about that sometimes. I have a friend who actually did that and left in the middle of the night, but they did it for a good reason.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 20, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I often think of taking a few of my belongings and running away from home to roam around the country. I'd leave in the dead of night and leave no trace of where I'm going. I doubt I'd make it very far, but sometimes I just feel like I need to disappear.


I used to feel like that constantly during the latter years of living with family. I felt constantly trapped and restless. I'm just greatful that I have a longish distance boyfriend I could escape to whenenver I fancied. 
I don't feel like that anymore though now that I'm on my own. Still got my bf's house to flit to every few weeks too.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 20, 2014)

When I'm feeling down I often get in my car and just start driving for hours at a time. No destination in mind. Just driving until I feel better. It usually works. Its very cathartic.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 20, 2014)

So far, 25% of my time spent drawing is me trying to draw digitigrade feet correctly.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 20, 2014)

[yt]ohf52vAPszM[/yt]


BRN said:


> I S'd a D while another guy was playing SSB4 three metres away today
> 
> It's not like there was a dividing wall or anything. we were on the floor and he was on the bed.


Now that's interesting, how did the dude that was playing SSB4 react?


jtrekkie said:


> I also confess that I'm losing my mind. I had a furry dream last night. And they weren't all just regular furries, there were_ forum furries._


You weren't the only one.


sniperfreak223 said:


> Even though it goes against all my preferences in an instrument , I really want one of these, just because it's an affordable 9-string with a long enough scale length that the low C# won't be flubby.
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/damien-platinum-9-detail


Because of this post i just found out that Schecter make a left handed 9 string Hellraiser. 

Thank you man, really, that's amazing. ^_^


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 20, 2014)

I got a pair of these purple paw warmers: 

https://pawstar.com/images/_products/cosplay/3101-14.jpg

and I'm wondering if it would be weird to wear them around college campus much (the cold would at least be a decent excuse to wear them). I wore them when I went to take my exam earlier this evening since I'd feel less exposed in the dark (not used to wearing things like that), but I dunno if I'd be able to wear them during the day without feeling slightly embarrassed.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 21, 2014)

I ran into a suiter yesterday. I got scared.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I got a pair of these purple paw warmers:
> 
> https://pawstar.com/images/_products/cosplay/3101-14.jpg
> 
> and I'm wondering if it would be weird to wear them around college campus much (the cold would at least be a decent excuse to wear them). I wore them when I went to take my exam earlier this evening since I'd feel less exposed in the dark (not used to wearing things like that), but I dunno if I'd be able to wear them during the day without feeling slightly embarrassed.



Literally don't give a single fuck about what people think. 
At the very least, all they're gonna think is "oh that guy/gal likes purple doggy/wolf" stuff. 
Don't let what people _may_ be thinking of you dictate what you wanna wear.


----------



## MissFleece (Oct 21, 2014)

When a guy is nice to me I instantly assume they want in my pants and no longer wish to talk to them.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

MissFleece said:


> When a guy is nice to me I instantly assume they want in my pants and no longer wish to talk to them.



Don't let past experience keep you from forming relationships. Just be smarter from here on out. 
May take time though. 

Conversely--just go lesbian so that way you can have girls being nice to you just to get into your pants. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 21, 2014)

I am intensely Manic Depressive, and have an addiction to caffeine so bad, that quitting gives me headaches, I am addicted to sex and sexuality, formerly drinking, and I tend to make those around me love life, while myself, am only  happy half the time.


----------



## MissFleece (Oct 21, 2014)

> Conversely--just go lesbian so that way you can have girls being nice to you just to get into your pants. :V



Already way ahead of you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 21, 2014)

The timing of my spontaneous confession is depressing seeing the posts around it.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm pretty prudish, despite my sex life. I'd never proudly boast about my sexual conquests or even discuss them in great detail with others. In fact, it kind of turns my stomach when other people do. I wasn't always like this, especially not when I was a teenager. I do discuss the basics, especially when asked. I'm not ashamed of anything I do, I am just a fairly private person. I feel that sex is special, and meant only to be shared between your partners, not with the world. It sort of...betrays the moment, unless you're doing a porno meant for public consumption or something, haha.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't get why people make a big deal out of sex. "Oh noes! Someone thinks of/wants sex, they must be a slut!" Mainly that kind of thing. It's really stupid. I confess that people with such beliefs annoy me tons.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 21, 2014)

I just ate a doritos locos cheesy gordita crunch....

I'm so ashamed of myself right now D:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 21, 2014)

in the past two months, i have probably had somewhere over 100 ice cream cones.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 21, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I just ate a doritos locos cheesy gordita crunch....
> 
> I'm so ashamed of myself right now D:



It's only a matter of time until we have Mountain Dew-flavored Doritos, and then there will be Mountain Dew Doritos Locos tacos.  And then humanity will end as a species.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I am intensely Manic Depressive
> 
> I tend to make those around me love life, while myself, am only  happy half the time.



You sound so much like my ex,it was quite magical being around him when he made your own life so much better, while trying to fix him while knowing him. Just thought I'd mention that because it brought up a reaction in me reading that >.<


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm _that_ guy. The one that opens tons of FAF threads at once to read them in quick succession...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I'm _that_ guy. The one that opens tons of FAF threads at once to read them in quick succession...



Oh the awesome power of Middle Click!

I confess using Desmume/VBA/N64 because I'm a poor bastard who strongly believes that I should not pay for anything XD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 21, 2014)

I use P64 because my N64 died on me, and I really wanted to play Star Fox. And it all went from there - I just rebuilt my existing library on my laptop.


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 21, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I just ate a doritos locos cheesy gordita crunch....
> 
> I'm so ashamed of myself right now D:



Oh. My. Gosh. I fucking love cheesy gordita crunches and this is the first i've heard of the doritos locos cheesy gordita crunch! I NEED to try it! D:
I need to book a flight to America RIGHT NOW just so I can go to taco bell and eat that!


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 21, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I'm _that_ guy. The one that opens tons of FAF threads at once to read them in quick succession...


Woo I'm not the only one xD don't forget to refresh if they have been open for a while


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> in the past two months, i have probably had somewhere over 100 ice cream cones.



Lucky ;A; I feel like I havent had anything delicious in forever Im getting junk food cravings


----------



## Kleric (Oct 21, 2014)

I confess, I can't get fat... My body doesn't let me!
I am actually under average weight, and I really can't do anything to help that. :?


----------



## Ieono (Oct 21, 2014)

I confess that this thread makes me want to go to an actual confessional and tell a priest some random bs about me.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 21, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I confess that this thread makes me want to go to an actual confessional and tell a priest some random bs about me.


If you ever do that don't forget to quote the confession scene from Angela's Ashes word for word.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

I wont make second thought about telling scandalous/dirtiest confessions I mean....


I mean come on! There would be a 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% chance that you would meet me in real life.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I wont make second thought about telling scandalous/dirtiest confessions I mean....
> 
> 
> I mean come on! There would be a 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% chance that you would meet me in real life.



http://www.financialsense.com/sites...ktop/users/u771/images/2012/lloyd-300x300.jpg


----------



## Echoshock (Oct 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I mean come on! There would be a 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% chance that you would meet me in real life.



I can see you through my binoculars right now, does that count as meeting you? V:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

Echoshock said:


> I can see you through my binoculars right now, does that count as meeting you? V:



Perhaps..


But I have my own definition of "meeting"
Which involves seeing each other "face to face"


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 21, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Literally don't give a single fuck about what people think.
> At the very least, all they're gonna think is "oh that guy/gal likes purple doggy/wolf" stuff.
> Don't let what people _may_ be thinking of you dictate what you wanna wear.



For once, I didn't care and just wore them while walking to class. Got a few stares, but it wasn't as embarrassing as I might have thought; I'm gonna have to wear them more :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 21, 2014)

Good!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2014)

The main reason why I'm motivated to exercise regularly isn't actually so that I will be healthier in later life; it's because I like to observe the gradual changes to my body over time.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 21, 2014)

I've spent increasing amount of time doing nothing and feeling like shite at the end of the day because of lack of doing anything. I'm just glad I've got the other half coming over on Friday, it'll give me more reason to venture out and do stuff.

Also I'm contemplating going to Chester zoo on Thursday just to fit itin before I have to start being "*considerate"* to what he wants to do while he's here! I love him to iddie biddie pieces but I just don't do zoo trips with company, I worry that they get bored and I get restless when I have to cater to both of us. Last time I went Twycross with bf we ended up doing our own thing because I was whining about him getting lunch when I was waiting to go to the bonobo house. So he stormed off telling me what an autisms I was being. I was relieved actually. So yeah, if anyone ever goes to zoo trips with me, be warned, I will make you feel as welcome as a bad smell.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The main reason why I'm motivated to exercise *ir*regularly isn't actually so that I will be healthier in later life; it's because I like to *check out those hot sweaty men*.



Edited for my own selfish means.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 21, 2014)

I always forget to grab napkins when I go out to eat. I swear to God, every damned time.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The main reason why I'm motivated to exercise regularly isn't actually so that I will be healthier in later life; it's because I like to observe the gradual changes to my body over time.



I exercise so I can be hot. 
The fact that I seem to feel better and breathe easier is just a sexy sexy bonus.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Edited for my own selfish means.


Nah, the swimming pool I go to regularly is normally just full of old people.
Keep dreamin', boy!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Nah, the swimming pool I go to regularly is normally just *full of hot men is swimming trunks *.
> Keep dreamin', boy!



Edited *again* for my own selfish means


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Edited *again* for my own selfish means


Nah. Normally just oldies, fat people and kids doing lessons.
Sorry to burst your sexy bubble, mister. Nothin' to see here!

But by all means, get down to your local swimming place if you want to see some chubby pensioners!


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 21, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> But by all means, get down to your local swimming place if you want to see some chubby pensioners!



Plus side of being on the university swim team, they are all roughly around my age.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> Plus side of being on the university swim team, they are all roughly around my age.


XD Bloody hell! I swim for exercise, not to glare at sexy booty! 
But I forget this is a furry forum. :v


I'm ain't even gay, you guys :U


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 21, 2014)

You don't have to be gay to appreciate the sight of a young, muscular athelete effortlessly stroking through the water while you watch just meet feet away, and feel the cool spray on your face as his strong legs slice into the water, propelling him faster and... you get the idea.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2014)

I was forced to forget Crunch

to eat properly.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'm ain't even gay, you guys :U



I'd like to think everyone is gay here.


Please don't ruin my imaginary world of homosexual wonderland of chubby/muscular men in leather gears.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 21, 2014)

I never exercise I am going to die


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I never exercise I am going to die



So 
Exercise and live


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> So
> Exercise and live



Some people (like myself) is perfectly happy with my slightly heavy weight.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I never exercise I am going to die



It's never to late to start. Actually, if you start exercizing right now you're still going to die.

Sorry.

(I don't exercise regularly either.)


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 21, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The main reason why I'm motivated to exercise regularly isn't actually so that I will be healthier in later life; it's because I like to observe the gradual changes to my body over time.



If I were to exercise regularly, it would probably be mostly to get a nicer-looking body :3

I'm kinda jealous when it comes to smart people / those with good memories. Neither really describes me, although I wish they did because as I am now, I just feel mentally inferior. I don't feel resentment, but I tend to get some weird fluttery feeling in my chest when presented with a person like that that I feel inferior to, like I've been shamed / embarrassed. The kicker though is that despite those feeling, I do little to nothing to better myself in that respect.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 22, 2014)

This is kind of not a confession, but people probably will take it as one.

I find the assassination techniques used by the indonesians against the dutch to be fascinating, they really help to open my eyes to how dangerous things are.

People think they are good, they can defend themselves. 
These people don't understand both the unpredictability of situations... And have never seen a good pesilat.


I don't plan on ever carrying a blade, but I'm never going to stop learning and growing and the things I learn can take me to a different realm of potential... It's hard to explain how incredible it is I can learn these things.


----------



## Feste (Oct 22, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> If I were to exercise regularly, it would probably be mostly to get a nicer-looking body :3



Hey, I exercise everyday, eat fairly decently (ok, I just found out Butterfinger cups exist so maybe not so well right now) and I still look like shit and hate the way I look. So not as helpful as you might think .

Actually, I confess I eat a bit of candy at work ><. I've tried replacing it with jerky, but damnit why do all the good ones have to have nitrates in them ><.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 22, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I was forced to forget Crunch
> 
> to eat properly.


The first couple times, I read that as 'Church'!
It seemed as if thinkin' about Jesus was distracting you from your corn flakes.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The first couple times, I read that as 'Church'!
> It seemed as if thinkin' about Jesus was distracting you from your corn flakes.



He died for your cereal.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 22, 2014)

I hit the gym so I can put on muscle and cosplay Mervamon some day.

I want nice muscles.

I also exercise so that some day, I might fit back into my shorts, but my love of food gets in the way.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a stalker and I'm owning it.
Owning it is my sarcastic way of taking pride in something. 
It's good to laugh about yourself.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm guilty of having obsessive phases. If I find something interesting or possibly life-changing, I immediately drop whatever I'm doing to hopelessly become obsessed with the next best thing. Or at least until I know almost anything and everything about it. For instance, I dropped painting for an art gallery session (after spending months excessively studying and practicing art styles) to know more about my genealogy, to which I backtracked several centuries until I hit a dead end. Worse part (or would it be the best?), I don't feel any regret whatsoever leaving projects unfinished.


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 22, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> XD Bloody hell! I swim for exercise, not to glare at sexy booty!
> But I forget this is a furry forum. :v
> 
> 
> I'm ain't even gay, you guys :U



You misunderstand me, I also swim for exercise. But swimming in a place with people around your age gives a better atmosphere than being in a pool with old farts, trust me, I know.

The eye candy is just there if you want it. And the girls are generally pretty good swimmers too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 22, 2014)

One does not simply overlook those hot dudes/c-chicks


----------



## Lobar (Oct 22, 2014)

Everyone should at least lift some weights.  Everyone.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 22, 2014)

I do manual labor like mowing the law, carrying heavy loads and putting it back down.

Does that count?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Me:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 22, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I use P64 because my N64 died on me, and I really wanted to play Star Fox. And it all went from there - I just rebuilt my existing library on my laptop.



i don't believe in "piracy"; by which i mean it in today's definition of copying intangrable media for free distribution or archival purposes. This includes emulation new and old.

"Piracy" should be reserved for concepts and persons who engage in fraud or distribute for profit. Nobody is losing money on media piracy. There have been studies to prove through logic that consumers of freely "pirated" media are people who aren't even likely to buy the product in the first place. Which means that the media creator wouldn't be _losing_ money. in fact, those who have the option to play, listen or view for free first are FAR more likely to pay for the same media as well as future releases.

Besides, downloading a copy of a videogame two whole decades old is NOT cutting into Nintendo financially any more than buying a used cart or an N64 on eBay. it just means that Nintendo is missing _potential_ sales they would not have made in the first place. They aren't releasing the game on their virtual console market place to recoup losses from piracy any more than losses from resellers online or retro game traders, they're charging for convenience and programming of an old property. That being said, stealing physical copies from stores WOULD negatively affect profits from retailers...which is very different, so it always gets me frustrated when people bring up those damn "you wouldn't steal a car" ads.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 22, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i don't believe in "piracy"; by which i mean it in today's definition of copying intangrable media for free distribution or archival purposes. This includes emulation new and old.
> 
> "Piracy" should be reserved for concepts and persons who engage in fraud or distribute for profit. Nobody is losing money on media piracy. There have been studies to prove through logic that consumers of freely "pirated" media are people who aren't even likely to buy the product in the first place. Which means that the media creator wouldn't be _losing_ money. in fact, those who have the option to play, listen or view for free first are FAR more likely to pay for the same media as well as future releases.
> 
> Besides, downloading a copy of a videogame two whole decades old is NOT cutting into Nintendo financially any more than buying a used cart or an N64 on eBay. it just means that Nintendo is missing _potential_ sales they would not have made in the first place. They aren't releasing the game on their virtual console market place to recoup losses from piracy any more than losses from resellers online or retro game traders, they're charging for convenience and programming of an old property. That being said, stealing physical copies from stores WOULD negatively affect profits from retailers...which is very different, so it always gets me frustrated when people bring up those damn "you wouldn't steal a car" ads.



So much this. I have done research into the topic as well for a class assignment. It is true that piracy does lead to more profits for developers. If people are able to try something before they buy it they are more likely to buy. This holds true for games that offer online content, if the pirate likes the game, they are likely to buy it for the online content. I have that report around somewhere, I will have to dig it off of my flash drive. I think there is a power point too xD woo visual aids.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 22, 2014)

i confess i wasn't expecting that response.
This pleases me.


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 22, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Everyone should at least lift some weights.  Everyone.


I like how you're giving everyone health advice and stuf X3
Backing you up on this one doc, you guys should really do some sort of exercise once in a while. Helps with your back and dygestive system. Also muscles amongst other things.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't really exercise either, I prefer to be nimble, climb trees and shit. 
Plus I have just about no fat I can turn into muscle, I need to gain weight. My parents are always telling me to go eat ice cream. :V


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 22, 2014)

When I was younger, I felt really irrationally awkward when eating meat around anyone who was a vegetarian.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't write an ampersand. It takes me long enough to get my head around the shape when there is one in front of me to copy.

I just can't remember the shape to recreate it. I just use "and" or + if the need arises.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I do manual labor like mowing the law, carrying heavy loads and putting it back down.
> 
> Does that count?



Not...quite.  If you wanna be fat, go ahead and be fat, but put on some muscle because skinnyfat is not a good look for anyone.

Like, okay, I'm far from being an expert on this stuff, because I've only been doing it for about a year and a half without a coach or anything, but here's what I did to get started as a total newbie.  It's probably not as good as advice as you'd get from a personal trainer but it's worked well enough for me that I've about doubled my strength in that time.  Go to the gym twice a week, and focus mainly on the linear machines so you don't have to worry so much about shitty form.  Pick an exercise for each of the following muscle groups and do two sets of 12-15 reps with the most weight you can physically manage:

Chest/arms (press): chest press, chest incline, butterfly pec deck
Upper back/arms (pull): lat pulldown, vertical traction, seated row
Lower back: Roman chair
Core: any ab crunch machine, or crunch using a cable column
Legs: Squats, leg press, squats, fucking squats

Supplement with grabbing some dumbbells and doing wrist curls to work your forearms, shoulder shrugs for your trapezius, and side bends for your obliques.  Any time you finish your second set with enough strength left to do an extra rep in decent form, increment the weight on your next visit.  If you've never really exercised before you'll make gains pretty quickly, so keep pushing the amount of weight you're moving.  Your sets will feel like they suck to do while you're doing them, but a set lasts less than a minute â€“ whine to yourself in your head about how much it sucks all you want as long as you keep moving and counting your reps, and suddenly the set will be over.  Eat protein after working out so your body has material to work with for rebuilding your muscles.

As time goes on and you build up some endurance you can start doing a third set or going three times a week or both.  Keep doing this and I can promise you will both look and feel a lot better, no matter your body type.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 22, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> When I was younger, I felt really irrationally awkward when eating meat around anyone who was a vegetarian.



Which is pretty much understandable.

Majority of vegans I've met are somewhat associated with PETA or have played NightElf in world of warcraft


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 22, 2014)

i confess i confessed some confessions over here.
( https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1266539-Videogame-Confession-thread )
i also confess i can't figure out how to post hypertext links because Safari mobile is a fickle bitch.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 22, 2014)

^ Oh yeah, that took me a year and a half to learn. I was so scared of getting it wrong and having text vomit in a post, that I avoided trying it for ages.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2014)

Lobar said:


> *how to gains*



So this works for you?

I'd have to give it a shot, I'm not fat, but I would enjoy being macho like a pineapple.

I try to find info about exercise but holy tits there's so many things to choose from and so much discussion about the topic it's easy to get lost and confused.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Which is pretty much understandable.
> 
> Majority of vegans I've met are somewhat associated with PETA or have played NightElf in world of warcraft


Nah, this guy I know is cool. Technically speaking, he's a peskatarian.
He just doesn't like the taste of meat, is his only reason. But I didn't learn that about him for a good 2 or so years.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 22, 2014)

My mother is a vegan, the only reason whg is because she feels ill when eating meat and dairy products...and the other vegan foods.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 22, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> ^ Oh yeah, that took me a year and a half to learn. I was so scared of getting it wrong and having text vomit in a post, that I avoided trying it for ages.



Well if i were at my PC i could post exactly what i wanted but i'm stuck with Safari on my phone. Safari is too stupid to make use of the buttons at the top of this post frame and if i dare try to hilight some text and poke one the browser either crashes, refreshes the page or (for some reason) scroll clear to the top of the page and kick me out of the onscreen keyboard or zoom on the hyperlink button.

...which in turn wipes out everything i've typed. So it's the last thing i want after i spend 20 minutes to type one sentence because my fat fucking sausage finger squish down on every letter but the one i want. i can only type about 10 words a minute what with my constant backspacing because i can't even SEE any typos i make until i'm well beyond the goof. ...assuming the text has even rendered on screen by the time i can check for it!


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 22, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The first couple times, I read that as 'Church'!
> It seemed as if thinkin' about Jesus was distracting you from your corn flakes.



lol I read it as that too, I did not even notice I read it wrong until I saw your postxD


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 22, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I can't write an ampersand. It takes me long enough to get my head around the shape when there is one in front of me to copy.
> 
> I just can't remember the shape to recreate it. I just use "and" or + if the need arises.



I do it like this. I think it makes more sense that way.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 22, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> So this works for you?
> 
> I'd have to give it a shot, I'm not fat, but I would enjoy being macho like a pineapple.
> 
> I try to find info about exercise but holy tits there's so many things to choose from and so much discussion about the topic it's easy to get lost and confused.



Yeah, this is pretty much my gym routine, plus some time on a recumbent bike in between (but that's really to help burn fat).  I'm sure I could develop a more optimal plan with a fitness coach or something, but this is working.  Just don't shy away from pushing literally as much weight as you can manage two sets of, and eat enough to fuel and rebuild, and you'll make good progress.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm one of those people who sees the body as a vessel for the brain...so I'd be perfectly fine with switching it out for something else if it ever became possible. 

The only reason I exercise is because of habits that were drilled into me in HS sports and in the military. Otherwise I'd probably be...nah my metabolism would never allow me to get the fats.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 22, 2014)

I will always take those extra 30 minutes in the morning to sleep in. Unless it's super important I prefer to be left alone.



Lobar said:


> Everyone should at least lift some weights.  Everyone.



Yes to this. Or at least do some damn cardio and run, or something, everyday.
I need to exercise to counter balance all the flippin' sweets  I'm addicted to. Thank gahd for having training beaten into me.

Exercise gives you endorphins. Endorphins make you happy. And happy people don't just kill their husbands.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2014)

Good for me, I went to the gym today.
My places ache and I feel like my body has done something useful today.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 22, 2014)

If I see/hear anything to so with HTTYD, such as a trailer on TV or radio, I have to fucking leave the room or turn off the radio, and I'm not right for ages, and I just have to sit in uncontrollable anger. Because my ex LOVES that movie so much, and he's all I can think about when it comes up. I haven't ever seen that movie and never will.

I get the same reaction when people talk about ketamine for the same reason.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> If I see/hear anything to so with HTTYD, such as a trailer on TV or radio, I have to fucking leave the room or turn off the radio, and I'm not right for ages, and I just have to sit in uncontrollable anger. Because my ex LOVES that movie so much, and he's all I can think about when it comes up. I haven't ever seen that movie and never will.
> 
> I get the same reaction when people talk about ketamine for the same reason.


I hate the band Disturbed for that very same reason. And because it's garbage. But mostly because of my ex.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 22, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> So this works for you?
> 
> I'd have to give it a shot, I'm not fat, but I would enjoy being macho like a pineapple.
> 
> I try to find info about exercise but holy tits there's so many things to choose from and so much discussion about the topic it's easy to get lost and confused.



If you're interested I can tell you how I lost my weight (15 kg in 2 months) and gained my 6-pack. A bit of excercising (1:30 to 2h three-four times a week), a small change in diet (things with high glycemic index gtfo) and voila. Honestly, no big deal.



vaerjo said:


> Yes to this. Or at least do some damn cardio and run, or something, everyday.



You shouldn't run everyday if you want to treat it as an excercise. One hour, 8-10 km, three times a week is optimum. If you want to run "because health" on the other hand, well, then even 15mins everyday is ok....


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 22, 2014)

Pimigrat said:
			
		

> I hate the band Disturbed for that very same reason. And because it's garbage. But mostly because of my ex.



They are just another teenage rage band with middle age singers.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 22, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> They are just another teenage rage band with middle age singers.



Actual confession. Despite making constant fun out of bands like Slipknot, Godsmack, CoF, Drowning Pool etc etc etc I kinda like listening to them when I don't have any specific mood. I treat them somewhat like normal people treat pop music: simple and noncomittal.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 22, 2014)

Most of those are just guys having angry fun though. Especially Slipknot.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Im mostly okay with most people's opinions and interests but I hate boybands and heatthrobs with a passion


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 22, 2014)

Angry fun is fun!


----------



## Kleric (Oct 22, 2014)

I like to sleep naked.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 22, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I like to sleep naked.



Would you like to be a part of my sleep study?


----------



## Kleric (Oct 22, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Would you like to be a part of my sleep study?


Wouldn't that be a dream come true... I like puns. 
(Sometimes)


----------



## Feste (Oct 22, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Not...quite.  If you wanna be fat, go ahead and be fat, but put on some muscle because skinnyfat is not a good look for anyone.
> 
> Like, okay, I'm far from being an expert on this stuff, because I've only been doing it for about a year and a half without a coach or anything, but here's what I did to get started as a total newbie.  It's probably not as good as advice as you'd get from a personal trainer but it's worked well enough for me that I've about doubled my strength in that time.  Go to the gym twice a week, and focus mainly on the linear machines so you don't have to worry so much about shitty form.  Pick an exercise for each of the following muscle groups and do two sets of 12-15 reps with the most weight you can physically manage:
> 
> et etcera



Huh, you have an interesting workout regime. I'm curious though where you get the 2 sets of 12-15 reps though. I usually do 3 sets, 10 each, with usually3 exercises for each muscle group. I don't think I'm doing the best range of exercises (part of it is I'm still a bit terrified to do shoulder shrugs- I managed to pull my back out doing them once a year ago or so, so I haven't gotten back into them), and maybe use the machines too much, so I'm always interested to hear more advice.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2014)

I actually forgot females got periods. It surprised me that I forgot it because mine used to be life-ruining awful. I admit that my quality of life went way up since I started getting hormones to kill my period. I used to worry about it almost constantly. Now I can do what I want, when I want, and how I want. It's such a beautiful feeling.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

I confess that as a XY woman I will never, ever, ever, ever have to deal with the phenomenon that is the period.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm the Devil!


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I confess that as a XY woman I will never, ever, ever, ever have to deal with the phenomenon that is the period.


Lucky bitch.

Though I can't complain, I don't get mine anymore. 
The rage was frightening back then. I'd swing in seconds and be she-hulking furniture out of my way en route to the fridge.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 22, 2014)

I used to believe I was going to hell because I was left-handed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I used to believe I was going to hell because I was left-handed.


What makes you think you aren't?
I mean, you can never know until you kick the bucket


----------



## Feste (Oct 22, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I mean, you can never know until you kick the bucket



Wait, does that mean we can go to hell for wearing cotton blend? But it's so comfy D:.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Lucky bitch.
> 
> Though I can't complain, I don't get mine anymore.
> *The rage was frightening back then. I'd swing in seconds and be she-hulking furniture out of my way en route to the fridge*.




Oh and I forgot to add----I'm extremely grateful of that fact. 

And that bolded part made me laugh so fucking hard.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 22, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I'm the Devil!



I knew it!


----------



## BRN (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't _get_ wimmin

Wimmin: Do you want me to cook for you, or order takeout for you? Do you want me to watch your choice of film with you, or suggest a film to watch? 
Do you wanna get surprise tackled into the bed, or do you wanna makeout in public? 
Help me out here.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 22, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What makes you think you aren't?
> I mean, you can never know until you kick the bucket



I was baptized at 8 years old so I'm covered, if you believe in that sorta thing. I always wondered if it still counts even if you don't believe in God anymore. I guess I'll find out later then.


----------



## Feste (Oct 22, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I was baptized at 8 years old so I'm covered, if you believe in that sorta thing. I always wondered if it still counts even if you don't believe in God anymore. I guess I'll find out later then.



Actually, if it's ok to ask....now, I'm guessing that the baptism washes away Original Sin or cleanses you from sin or something. But wasn't Jesus dying also that? So is that just extra protection or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

Feste said:


> Actually, if it's ok to ask....now, I'm guessing that the baptism washes away Original Sin or cleanses you from sin or something. But wasn't Jesus dying also that? So is that just extra protection or is there something I'm missing?



I think it's more symbolic in the sense of giving up your life to the great-baby-Jesus.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 22, 2014)

If there is a hell, then 99% of the human race would go there simply for allowing the world to be as it is. It is so funny how the "Christians" are the ones living lives of excess and selfishness in the first world...how un-christ-like.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 22, 2014)

Feste said:


> Actually, if it's ok to ask....now, I'm guessing that the baptism washes away Original Sin or cleanses you from sin or something. But wasn't Jesus dying also that? So is that just extra protection or is there something I'm missing?



Well, it might be different in other denominations but that is the gist of it. That we're born into sin and by being baptized we wash away that sin and are born anew. Baptist are pretty strict on being baptized. I've heard just simply acknowledging Jesus as your Lord and Savior does the trick also. 

I'm not really the best person to ask about this. That's as much as I understand anyway.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

Ieono said:


> If there is a hell, then 99% of the human race would go there simply for allowing the world to be as it is. It is so funny how the "Christians" are the ones living lives of excess and selfishness in the first world...how un-christ-like.



Religion is like a drug. It's a cheap way to feel better. You get all dressed up to the nine and you go to church and you show off how much you got and you throw it all into the offering plate. You go out to eat. You listen to Sunday music and pat each other on the back for being a good Christian. 

Then Monday comes, your high comes down, and you go back to being a shitty person like the other 99 percent of the world.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

All this talk of Hell and such, let me just leave this gem here.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2014)

BRN said:


> I don't _get_ wimminWimmin: Do you want me to cook for you, or order takeout for you? Do you want me to watch your choice of film with you, or suggest a film to watch? Do you wanna get surprise tackled into the bed, or do you wanna makeout in public? Help me out here.


Well.... If you're a good cook, yes. If it's good takeout/you suck at cooking, yes. Either are fine. As long as I'm not holding something breakable and you're gentle about it (aka don't hurt me), yes. As long as it isn't somewhere highly inappropriate, yes. But then again, that's just me. XD


----------



## Feste (Oct 22, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Religion is like a drug. It's a cheap way to feel better. You get all dressed up to the nine and you go to church and you show off how much you got and you throw it all into the offering plate. You go out to eat. You listen to Sunday music and pat each other on the back for being a good Christian.
> 
> Then Monday comes, your high comes down, and you go back to being a shitty person like the other 99 percent of the world.



Actually, didn't they do a study that found that, when you boil it down, that's exactly what religion is like? I think they found that religious people are more assured of themselves and are happier, among other things. This being in general. Basically, it's a "not my problem" thing, where it's all on God, so you don't have to worry about anything.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Only 10% of the pictures of myself I take make it online


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Only 10% of the pictures of myself I take make it online


Bfff, that's 9.9% more than I can say for myself.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm actually incredibly vain about how I portray myself as I feel I look dumb in a good 99.9% of photos.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 22, 2014)

0% of all pictures I've ever taken have me in them.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2014)

I have some underwear with what appears to be holes burned through it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 22, 2014)

> =RedSavage;4890545]Religion is like a drug. It's a cheap way to feel better. You get all dressed up to the nine and you go to church and you show off how much you got and you throw it all into the offering plate. You go out to eat. You listen to Sunday music and pat each other on the back for being a good Christian.
> 
> Then Monday comes, your high comes down, and you go back to being a shitty person like the other 99 percent of the world.



But then religion, in the sense you mean, has nothing to do with any of that. The behavior you're describing is very unreligious. You must have had some experiences with those people. 

And now I don't know how much to say again. I was actually going to ask something earlier. I guess if you would like to yell at me messge or something. People don't like it when the threads get cluttered up.



Distorted said:


> I used to believe I was going to hell because I was left-handed.



How _sinister_


----------



## KyryK (Oct 23, 2014)

A few weeks ago i went to the local butchers and asked them if i could buy some pig's blood. When they asked me what it was for i told them that i was planning a halloween party and that i wanted to mix the blood with vodka for shots because i thought that was less weird than the truth, that i wanted it for a Satanic ritual.

Yep.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> A few weeks ago i went to the local butchers and asked them if i could buy some pig's blood. When they asked me what it was for i told them that i was planning a halloween party and that i wanted to mix the blood with vodka for shots because i thought that was less weird than the truth, that i wanted it for a Satanic ritual.
> 
> Yep.



Were I the butcher I think I'd be less weirded out by you wanting it for a satanic ritual than for a halloween party serving pig blood shots.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 23, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Only 10% of the pictures of myself I take make it online


When I took my last Skype profile picture, I took more than thirty with my webcam and chose the best one.
Otherwise, people say my pictures look creepy.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2014)

Feste said:


> Huh, you have an interesting workout regime. I'm curious though where you get the 2 sets of 12-15 reps though. I usually do 3 sets, 10 each, with usually3 exercises for each muscle group. I don't think I'm doing the best range of exercises (part of it is I'm still a bit terrified to do shoulder shrugs- I managed to pull my back out doing them once a year ago or so, so I haven't gotten back into them), and maybe use the machines too much, so I'm always interested to hear more advice.



Well, I said up-front that I'm no expert, just someone that tried a thing and it seems to be working.  15 reps was what I remembered from Phy. Ed. back in high school, and some internet research agreed.  I recently started doing a third set, but it took a while to build the endurance for that (adding the recumbent bike to my routine also provided more recovery time for my upper body).  I lean pretty heavily on the machines too, because I can be reasonably sure I'm doing all the motions right.  I don't think I'd know what I was doing if I tried to do a total workout in the free weight area, and dumbbells and the Roman chair are the only free weight exercises I do.  If you're an athlete trying to build strength for performance reasons, compound exercises are probably better, but if you just want to develop muscle tone then I see nothing wrong with machines.  Even squats I do on a freemotion machine because fuck actually holding on to 200 pounds.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> How _sinister_



Haha, I actually get it! I have to _hand_ it to you for that one


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'm actually incredibly vain about how I portray myself as I feel I look dumb in a good 99.9% of photos.



All the pictures I am in, my eyes face different directions and I don't know why.

I also have a tendency to look EXTREMELY stoned in pictures, unless I focus REALLY hard on "posing" to look normal. And then, I feel like an idiot for posing and forcing a certain facial expression to look normal.

If someone catches a photo of me when I'm not expecting it... My god, you could give people nightmares with some of the contorted expressions.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 23, 2014)

And I look like shit only when I'm posing.  Casual photos, best photos. At least in my case.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 23, 2014)

The way i see myself in my mind's eye is way different from what i actually look. i don't mean that i have a vain sense of how attractive i am, nor do i picture myself looking too different. Seeing myself in photos make me cringe because my eyes are squintier than how i imagine and my chin is pudgier. Even my mug in the mirror looks half way decent and close to how i see myself (albeit in reverse). Looking through photos of myself as a kid is okay and even some photos 3-5 years old are fine but i'll be damned if i can accept a single current photo of myself as "accurate".


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 23, 2014)

I had some daft dreams about furfaggotry last night, I rarely used to dream about fuzzies until I got into it more. 
One dream was me wearing a really shitty, generic chimp fursuit in town and feeling like a tit. 
Another was my old friend from guides asking me to draw prons for an album cover of some metal band her friend was in, she said bonobo yiff is really "metal". And my sketches were turning out crap and I was getting annoyed.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 23, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> All the pictures I am in, my eyes face different directions and I don't know why.
> 
> I also have a tendency to look EXTREMELY stoned in pictures, unless I focus REALLY hard on "posing" to look normal. And then, I feel like an idiot for posing and forcing a certain facial expression to look normal.
> 
> If someone catches a photo of me when I'm not expecting it... My god, you could give people nightmares with some of the contorted expressions.


I get the eyes looking like they are in different directions too, I don't have a lazy eye, but you could say I did from some of those photos. 
I confess that I don't like getting my picture taken, but the mask and hood helps xD Next Stop: Fullsuit


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

I like taking pictures of myself. It gives me something to refer to when I picture myself in my mind, if that makes sense.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 23, 2014)

My productivity levels are very low. I can't do it, it's killing me to get this damn thing done. Ugh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> All the pictures I am in, my eyes face different directions and I don't know why.
> 
> I also have a tendency to look EXTREMELY stoned in pictures, unless I focus REALLY hard on "posing" to look normal. And then, I feel like an idiot for posing and forcing a certain facial expression to look normal.
> 
> If someone catches a photo of me when I'm not expecting it... My god, you could give people nightmares with some of the contorted expressions.



My expressions come accross extremely forced and detached and I look like I'm psychotic rather than charming as I really am.

Unless the picture is taken without me noticed. But then I just look stupid.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2014)

Way back when, I blamed my never posting in a mugshot thread on my involvement with the Chanology thing.  But mostly it has to do with me having really poor body image.  I still don't look anywhere near like I want to, but I do think I at least have a handsome face now so I might post that sometime.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

Nowadays my only photos are on my facebook.

Some level of anonymity is great, but shitty body image is not.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

There was a Coyote person here I liked and appreciated, but they've become rather single-dimensional lately it makes me sad.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There was a Coyote person here I liked and appreciated, but they've become rather single-dimensional lately it makes me sad.



Is she really single-dimensional, or are you just so focused on this one new aspect that you're failing to notice all her other qualities?


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There was a Coyote person here I liked and appreciated, but they've become rather single-dimensional lately it makes me sad.



You know--I'm not sorry. Don't mean that in a vindictive or arrogant or snotty way, and I'm not implying that you're demanding some sort of apology. I'm just not, really.  

Old me was objectively cooler, louder, and more admirably cynical than what I've come to truly be as a person. I was an erratic mess of a human being that spent half the time hating the self and then half the time hating the rest of the world. A regular H.S. Thompson to be sure. A gibbering, loathful mess. Yeah, drugs make a person interesting. Yeah, I had this 'act' I came up with that certain people liked and certain people hated. And I really preoccupied myself with giving a shit about painting it in a way to get the people I admired to like me me back. I indulged in things that were cool and ignored what I knew people would judge me for.

In all honesty---yeah. I can't hate or criticize the fact that you probably like old me a lot better. But that was just what was online. 

Real life old me was full of that barely revealed hate and was actually a huge shithead. I stole, I mooched off people, I used people, I destroyed more than I created, and I wasted away in the dredges of nothing and convinced myself that I was happy. I wasn't. Then shit happened and I got shoved through the shredder and back out again. I was beat down, torn up, rejected, cursed, stolen from, and forced into a spot where I had to look into a mirror and ask myself, "Is this really who I am?" And the answer was no. It wasn't. It really wasn't. 

I'm happier now. What's strange is that I actually give _less fucks than before,_ if you can realize that my old persona was something that was created out of giving a fuck about what people thought about it. I spend less time judging others and going around shouting it out like what I say is even going to change their mind. I acknowledge that most of my fuck-ups and shit-spats come from forgetting these things. I'm done wasting effort on it. I try to worry about me.  I'm not perfect. I've done pretending that I am. I'll share what I know and nothing more, and then I'll consider the fact that I'm wrong when somebody says otherwise.

And if one of the consequences is that I appear a little bit bland or plain-jane online--alright. So be it. It's what naturally happens when you meet and greet a community under a pretense. Or anyone, really. I mean I still think you're pretty cool. This just proves it--you're the same don't give a fuck say what's on your mind person. I've always admired that and I always will. If one day you showed up and had completely changed that---well, my opinion might change. Though probably not, in all honesty. I know people change for their own experiences in life. I can't change those or expect them to please me or be who I want. Least of all you. I _like_ you as this daily morning dose of cynicism. But I wouldn't be sad if you changed because I know it was a change _you/I] desired. 

But maybe this is all wrong. Maybe I haven't changed that much. Maybe it's as simple as I bitch and moan less and I don't waste so much time with grand hateful declarations or getting into arguments for the hell of it. Maybe I'm just more willing to change or discuss a viewpoint rather than stubbornly holding on to mine.  Maybe that's it. Or maybe the quality of conversation has changed in this place and that I don't find myself reserving words for the stupid, the asinine, and the unchanging. 

I don't exist to please anyone but myself. Old me is out of order and out of mind. Was out of his mind and out of his element. Nothing more, nothing less, because a zero can't be anything but. And that's exactly who I was, all appearances aside._


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm a cola addict


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm a cola addict



Better than a coke addict.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

Well that sparked a stream of words.

New personality aside (which wasn't my point), you're still cool on that department, but the thing that gets me is that it *feels* *like* you're jumping on every female poster here and going (figuratively) "You go sister" on them and have the need to let everyone know that you're undergoing physical change, so to speak.
Honestly, it's cool an all to be proud of changes and oneself, but what's going on here is starting to look like borderline flaunting.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Better than a coke addict.



I'm not proud of my skin :[[[

I'm also not proud of my potential for being fat.

Praise be, however, that I am not fat. But I sure as hell ain't fit.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Long proclamation of personal growth and change



You go sistah!


----------



## BRN (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well that sparked a stream of words.
> 
> New personality aside (which wasn't my point), you're still cool on that department, but the thing that gets me is that it *feels* *like* you're jumping on every female poster here and going (figuratively) "You go sister" on them and have the need to let everyone know that you're undergoing physical change, so to speak.
> Honestly, it's cool an all to be proud of changes and oneself, but what's going on here is starting to look like borderline flaunting.



No offense but so long as we're confessing things about forum members I'd really like you to choke on a truck's exhaust pipe
Just *feels like *you're intentionally antagonistic, belittling and critical (abc!) in every post and it's boring as fuck


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 23, 2014)

Dunno, if something is important to someone, it's entirely natural and acceptable that they bring it up in discussion. Why not talk about something that means a lot to you?

(I probably drive people IRL to complete madness with how much I talk about wanting to be a doctor)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

BRN said:


> No offense but so long as we're confessing things about forum members I'd really like you to choke on a truck's exhaust pipe
> Just *feels like *you're intentionally antagonistic, belittling and critical (abc!) in every post and it's boring as fuck


Your dislike towards me has been so very clear it really didn't need a confession.
Props for saying it out loud though.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well that sparked a stream of words.
> 
> New personality aside (which wasn't my point), you're still cool on that department, but the thing that gets me is that it *feels* *like* you're jumping on every female poster here and going (figuratively) "You go sister" on them and have the need to let everyone know that you're undergoing physical change, so to speak.
> Honestly, it's cool an all to be proud of changes and oneself, but what's going on here is starting to look like borderline flaunting.



Meh. Fair 'nuff.I tend to make everything about "me me me" and that's what my life is preoccupied with at the moment. Before then you can probably pick up on that a month back it was sobriety and mental reconditioning (hell--I'm still harping on that bandwagon). I suppose in another few month's I'll be relating every story and experience to something to do with my new job and over the road driving.

Though to be honest I've been significantly kinder to _all_ new posters. The fact that I also get along with Pimigrat and a few others that happen to be female is a coincidental nonpoint. I suppose small appearances like in Jaska's feminism thread lean towards your opinion--but in reality it was only the fact that she was a new person who'd very obviously made a very ignorant and erroneous  approach to the conversation, and everyone jumped on a the good 'ol FAF rant-wagon in classic style anyways. I mean hell--I would've been right there with y'all, once upon a time. 

But ehhh, if by showing off you mean showing any sort of behavior that could be attributed as "sisterly". Well.  
I'm transitioning. I'm expressing more femininity, as a result.
That's kind of uhhh, go-figure statement, isn't it?

If you feel like I'm 'exaggerating' for effect, then well. It may just be because its very far removed from your experience with me, and thus so outlandish you feel as if I'm _pushing_ it out there. That's the only thing I can chalk that up to. 



Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm not proud of my skin :[[[
> I'm also not proud of my potential for being fat.
> Praise be, however, that I am not fat. But I sure as hell ain't fit.



:CCC Dude, one day your metabolism _will_ slow. 
I promise you this. 



Ieono said:


> You go sistah!



-z-snaps-



Alexxx-Returns said:


> Dunno, if something is important to someone, it's entirely natural and acceptable that they bring it up in discussion. Why not talk about something that means a lot to you?
> 
> (I probably drive people IRL to complete madness with how much I talk about wanting to be a doctor)



Fair point. I mean---Ayatarr brings up his endeavours in the entertainment industry.  Digitalpotato and his endeavours in the batshit conservative south. Etcetera etcetera.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> :CCC Dude, one day your metabolism _will_ slow.
> I promise you this.



Yeah m80, that's what I'm hoping to deal with. I think I'll have to take that one thingie that Lobar posted regarding exercise to heart and start working.

Diet is probably the hardest part. It's not like I stuff myself with burgers 3 times a day, I just don't eat healthy stuff. It's like I HATE food. I'm really, really fucking bad at trying new food. It's like oral torture for me. I'm amazed that I learned to like Spaghetti. Yet I'm still not keen on the thick sauce. Once upon a time I hated pizza.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Meh. Fair 'nuff.I tend to make everything about "me me me" and that's what my life is preoccupied with at the moment. Before then you can probably pick up on that a month back it was sobriety and mental reconditioning (hell--I'm still harping on that bandwagon). I suppose in another few month's I'll be relating every story and experience to something to do with my new job and over the road driving.
> 
> Though to be honest I've been significantly kinder to _all_ new posters. The fact that I also get along with Pimigrat and a few others that happen to be female is a coincidental nonpoint. I suppose small appearances like in Jaska's feminism thread lean towards your opinion...
> 
> It may just be because its very far removed from your experience with me, and thus so outlandish you feel as if I'm _pushing_ it out there. That's the only thing I can chalk that up to.


Sounds about right.
Things are on the table and discussed, and without swearwords to boot.
Shake hands and move forward?


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Yeah m80, that's what I'm hoping to deal with. I think I'll have to take that one thingie that Lobar posted regarding exercise to heart and start working.
> 
> Diet is probably the hardest part. It's not like I stuff myself with burgers 3 times a day, I just don't eat healthy stuff. It's like I HATE food. I'm really, really fucking bad at trying new food. It's like oral torture for me. I'm amazed that I learned to like Spaghetti. Yet I'm still not keen on the thick sauce. Once upon a time I hated pizza.



Dude what
I can't even

In my world,_ there is only food that I like slightly less than others._ I can't even comprehend what you're saying.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Sounds about right.
> Things are on the table and discussed, and without swearwords to boot.
> Shake hands and move forward?



Yeah sounds good to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Dude what
> I can't even
> 
> In my world,_ there is only food that I like slightly less than others._ I can't even comprehend what you're saying.



If I could survive and be healthy in return for not actually eating anything ever, I'd probably take it. Because the only things I really like are sweet things, and they're not really food.

I don't really_ like_ eating at all except when I'm physically, noticably starving. I'm primarily thin because I only eat one meal a day. I've actually had periods where I just stopped feeling hungry at all (emotional) and didn't eat for days. Just drank water or juice or something. It's always a physical need for me, not usually because I really want to eat. I just ate now, didn't particularly think much of it. Feel kinda gross.

I never understood foodies. I feel the urge to eat, but after doing so, I don't feel great or feel like I enjoyed myself. But then again I'm like that with a lot of things. Even fapping, I just struggle to enjoy it, it just manifests as some kind of physical need and I worry that the same thing will occur with boning.

Funny, because when I was a toddler I was like a human bin bag.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 23, 2014)

If I am ever to have a daughter, I wouldn't want to give them a gender-defining name.
Say, instead of naming them after something pretty, like Rose, Lily, Jade or Ruby, I'd be much more comfortable calling them something that isn't suggestive of gender. Like Georgia, Anna, etc.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

I will call my future daughter Tim


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 23, 2014)

Medley for a girl. Sebastian for a boy. And if I have male twins they will be Remus and Raef. Dunno what I would call female twins, so I hope it never happens.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 23, 2014)

After seeing Gone Girl and thinking about it in a much more logical sense (school harassment and whatnot), I wouldn't be an ass and call my son/daughter from my book's main characters... But prolly very minor, because I love the names Basil and Ophelia.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

I hate kids. I'll never have any.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 23, 2014)

I hate (most) kids. And I have one. Obviously don't hate mine, but man, some of those kids can be such little _shits_.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 23, 2014)

I am probably just a pretentious asshole. I don't know if that's really a confession but I do feel that what I see of myself is not only false but also a direct distortion of clear issues. I probably shouldn't care about the reception of others, but I do try to stay aware of how my friends and others behave towards me, and most of the signs point to me probably just not being a good person.


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 23, 2014)

I hate the name I was born with but I don't want to change it because I don't know a good replacement and I don't want to get used to having another name.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm _crap_ at debating, any sort of hint at a disagreement of opinions even if it's a benign enough conversation shits me up. If I know someone disagrees I want the convo to be over because I get too emotional to debate points properly. (Nowt to do with anything here, mind. IRL stuff).
I'll just shout my point all defensive then suddenly start back peddling and be all "can we be fwends now". I would make an awful politician.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

You'd make a perfect politician, most of them behave the same way but they don't want to be friends.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL atleast politicians don't start crying when the debate gets too deep. xD


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm a terribly picky eater. I love to travel, and would love to someday get a passport and travel abroad, but I worry my own eating habits would get in the way. Like I would have to plan my entire trip around restaurants with food I'll actually eat. And try my best to avoid overseas McDonald's, but probably fail miserably. I've gotten better over the years, but there are still times I eat things because I have to or because people keep saying "it's good for you" rather than wanting to.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 23, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> If I am ever to have a daughter, I wouldn't want to give them a gender-defining name.
> Say, instead of naming them after something pretty, like Rose, Lily, Jade or Ruby, I'd be much more comfortable calling them something that isn't suggestive of gender. Like Georgia, Anna, etc.



That's what my mom did...my irl name is Raine (sounds like Rainy)

Another confessions involving names: 
I've had my future daughters name, Lily Ann Marie (DIBS!!!!) picked out since I was in highschool. Of course, I'm at the point in life where I'm questioning if I'd ever make a good mom. Kids can be real sweeties, but I don't think I'm ready to give up me-time or have had enough time to enjoy life with the hubs.  Guess we'll see in the next 5 or 10 years. Or ever. Which is unfortunate, seeing that the hubs has baby fever *sigh*


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 23, 2014)

Calling my first son Isaac and first Daughter Ellie ^_^
_Not that i'll ever get that far..._


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm going to call my daughter thundercunt.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm actually very fucking polite and good mannered

I do swear a lot though


----------



## Kleric (Oct 23, 2014)

On the topic of names, I like the name Lyle, and Tristan. If I have ever have a son, he'll be named one of those... maybe. :|


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

My last essay was so terrible, that I have been asked to read a book about how to write in proper english. :\


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> My last essay was so terrible, that I have been asked to read a book about how to write in proper english. :\



Dude...


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

I oftentimes wish that humans were much kinder and more willing to understand one another. If anything depresses me, it is that humanity seems so collectively cruel and closed-off from one another. I wish that I could be nice to everyone, and show tenderness to all people, but to do so is far too painful and even dangerous. It is all so very discouraging, but I still manage to keep on living in this world.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 23, 2014)

It was a fucking difficult, sad and dissapointing day, so I needed to reset myself with alcohol for the first time in like half a year. Yeah. Now, after 2,5l of chianti I'm ready to begin a drawing therapy. Photoshop, here I fucking come.
And tommorow, I know that I'll punish myself for it. But for now? Fuck it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 23, 2014)

I DIDNT STUDY HARD ENOUGH.

There, I said it.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 23, 2014)

If I didn't slack off, I'd be freaking awesome at math. I was showing beautiful potential and a love for it but I got cocky and didn't study/learn the basics. Each year was harder and harder. I just know though I would have been great in those classes if I worked on it back in 7th grade when it started.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

The maths I do is 'easy' maths by scientific standards, but I still find it immensely difficult.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Yeah m80, that's what I'm hoping to deal with. I think I'll have to take that one thingie that Lobar posted regarding exercise to heart and start working.
> 
> Diet is probably the hardest part. It's not like I stuff myself with burgers 3 times a day, I just don't eat healthy stuff. It's like I HATE food. I'm really, really fucking bad at trying new food. It's like oral torture for me. I'm amazed that I learned to like Spaghetti. Yet I'm still not keen on the thick sauce. Once upon a time I hated pizza.



Hrm.  Well, one thing I didn't talk about much, because it's not a problem I have, is that what I've read the main problem most natural "hardgainers" have is just not eating enough.  You need both fuel to be able to finish your sets with the weight you're physically capable of moving, and for repairing your muscle tissue while resting.  You're likely going to have to address this.

One counter-intuitive thing about making yourself eat: it's a lot harder to get tired of bland foods than really flavorful foods.  So I suggest eating just some hearty whole-grain bread to carbo-load before your gym days, and eggs or yogurt for protein after working out and just every day really.


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I oftentimes wish that humans were much kinder and more willing to understand one another. If anything depresses me, it is that humanity seems so collectively cruel and closed-off from one another. I wish that I could be nice to everyone, and show tenderness to all people, but to do so is far too painful and even dangerous. It is all so very discouraging, but I still manage to keep on living in this world.



That is a very nice little true sum up of humanity. So sad honestly, I wish I could be the most nice person in the world and yet people think im insane. Its very sad having to pick out the good in humanity instead of picking out the bad.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 23, 2014)

I've sorta picked up a social life and im not 100% enjoying it. Go to the cinema with 2 friends, although we've seen the films we wanna see now and now there's nothing else to do, neither of them has any consoles to have a game night round there's which of course just leaves mine, which im not allowed to play on frequently enough. And 70% of our conversations are "Gee Harbinger stop sucking at your life and just do something" I just cant enjoy anything anymore, anything...
Like seriously im worried i've been so miserable for sooooo long that i just dont have it in me anymore to enjoy anything positive...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 23, 2014)

I love horror but am also terrified of it, and I hate to admit it but Five Night's at Freddy's is one of the things I am deeply afraid of

and with youtube's wonderful feature that causes the video to auto-adjust itself to the center of the screen, I've tried to watch two videos about the theories behind Five Night's at Freddy's and have had both of them auto-adjust to a jump scare. I'm a bit on edge today


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've sorta picked up a social life and im not 100% enjoying it. Go to the cinema with 2 friends, although we've seen the films we wanna see now and now there's nothing else to do, neither of them has any consoles to have a game night round there's which of course just leaves mine, which im not allowed to play on frequently enough. And 70% of our conversations are "Gee Harbinger stop sucking at your life and just do something" I just cant enjoy anything anymore, anything...
> Like seriously im worried i've been so miserable for sooooo long that i just dont have it in me anymore to enjoy anything positive...



I wish I at least had somewhat of a social life, at least u got friends lol. If I don't exactly want a social life I just want friends I can talk to more/less... But with my 1 friend it is the same things, telling me to stop sucking at life. I do some pretty cool things every-now and then though >.<


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

Fuck people, they'll only disappoint you anyway. This is the wrong frakin' era to want to have an IRL social life in, if you use the internet. This shit is worse than TV. Some scientists published some studies or some shit saying that it's as addictive as crack. :V

Haha, I spend waaay too much of my time on this site alone. I don't even know why either...I don't even feel welcome here or anything~


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Fuck people, they'll only disappoint you anyway. This is the wrong frakin' era to want to have an IRL social life in, if you use the internet. This shit is worse than TV. Some scientists published some studies or some shit saying that it's as addictive as crack. :V
> 
> Haha, I spend waaay too much of my time on this site alone. I don't even know why either...I don't even feel welcome here or anything~



After 3 years of not talking to another human being beside myself in 3 years. Hell I just want a little group of friends I can depend on. But I do feel welcome here because of the like minded people here. Its sad but true about your 1st statement, there is no perfect person I understand, but why cant I at-least find some decent people that are willing to accept me. One reason I joined the fandom anyway was to try and restore some faith in humanity


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

Those of us who find socialising difficult should practice more and deliberately put ourselves in social situations, in order to deconstruct hangups.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

Baz said:


> After 3 years of not talking to another human being beside myself in 3 years. Hell I just want a little group of friends I can depend on. But I do feel welcome here because of the like minded people here. Its sad but true about your 1st statement, there is no perfect person I understand, but why cant I at-least find some decent people that are willing to accept me. One reason I joined the fandom anyway was to try and restore some faith in humanity



Gee whiz, man. You sound like you've got it rough. I wish you all the best, cause no one should have to endure such loneliness. I wish everyone could have people that love them unconditionally and all that jazz...

I hope you find what you're looking for. You sound like a guy who'd appreciate the people he's got in his life.


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Those of us who find socialising difficult should practice more and deliberately put ourselves in social situations, in order to deconstruct hangups.


While it may be a pathetic start, this is the 1st forums iv posted on in a very long time, im not used to talking to anyone lol so I try my best to be my nicest and not be a prick like most of humanity is. IRL its even harder considering I have to take almost 7 meds a day to function semi normally


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Gee whiz, man. You sound like you've got it rough. I wish you all the best, cause no one should have to endure such loneliness. I wish everyone could have people that love them unconditionally and all that jazz...
> 
> I hope you find what you're looking for. You sound like a guy who'd appreciate the people he's got in his life.



Thanks you a nice person to, can I add you? and yeah it really sucks, the 1st 2 years wasnt so bad but this 3rd years is getting rough as far as loneliness goes. Yeah id be greatly in debt to anyone who would actually be my friend and accept me lol. Like I said, im hoping someday ima get me a good friend, one reason I joined and decided to be a furry, they sounded nice and liked there way of thinking. and thanks.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh don't get the wrong idea, pal. I'm a very evil person who enjoys human suffering more than anything. I just sometimes suffer lapses in evil.


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Oh don't get the wrong idea, pal. I'm a very evil person who enjoys human suffering more than anything. I just sometimes suffer lapses in evil.


LOL


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Those of us who find socialising difficult should practice more and deliberately put ourselves in social situations, in order to deconstruct hangups.



I've been trying to, its only the past couple of weeks that my 2 friends have actually been competent enough to arrange and do something.
And i've gone to every single gaming social event i could, but there just pathetically infrequent and not full of the most social people, i honestly do try my hardest and act real friendly, well fuck acting i am friendly, but the best i got was some cunt contacting me only to stalk a friend of mine through me.


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

Im not evil at all, I try to be the nicest I can to people in general, but its fucked up and always backfires back onto me every time I try to do something nice or make a friend.


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've been trying to, its only the past couple of weeks that my 2 friends have actually been competent enough to arrange and do something.
> And i've gone to every single gaming social event i could, but there just pathetically infrequent and not full of the most social people, i honestly do try my hardest and act real friendly, well fuck acting i am friendly, but the best i got was some cunt contacting me only to stalk a friend of mine through me.



Wow, that rly sucks im sry to hear... I been in same position before and yeah, you seem rly nice. You getting further than I am though xD


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 23, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I hate the band Disturbed for that very same reason. And because it's garbage. But mostly because of my ex.



I strongly dislike Disturbed because their songs all seem to sound the same, I hate the growly/grunty thing they have to throw into EVERY song, and because they're trying way too hard to be Pantera.

Open note to Disturbed: You are NOT Pantera, you NEVER  will be Pantera...so please stop trying.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 23, 2014)

I should be going to sleep or fruitlessly looking for a new job but instead im browsing forums whilst listening to trance and feeling sorry for myself, what a time to be alive...


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 23, 2014)

I feel ya, bro.


----------



## BRN (Oct 23, 2014)

Just fucked up the job interview for the best job offer of my life 

Because the day before they finally got back to me and told me I had an interview I'd agreed to take my last resort position at a grocery store

And now I'm stuck with this shitty minimum wage position that I'm overqualified as fuck for while the most awesome job of my life dances away on an 11th floor studio filled with "free, unlimited  red bull" and highlighter-colour artdeco chairs and plushies and foosball and ping pong tables


----------



## Distorted (Oct 23, 2014)

I find that I've been retreating into myself more and more lately. I think it's because my family and friends have been more present in trying to get me back in the world. I'm afraid I might lash out again and do something stupid.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 23, 2014)

You should still try and get the job BRN but at least you have one right now.


----------



## Feste (Oct 23, 2014)

BRN said:


> Just fucked up the job interview for the best job offer of my life
> 
> Because the day before they finally got back to me and told me I had an interview I'd agreed to take my last resort position at a grocery store
> 
> And now I'm stuck with this shitty minimum wage position that I'm overqualified as fuck for while the most awesome job of my life dances away on an 11th floor studio filled with "free, unlimited  red bull" and highlighter-colour artdeco chairs and plushies and foosball and ping pong tables



Do you have to take the job? Granted, I don't know how the paperwork works where you are, but I did actually walk away from one position after getting another one. Unless you've signed your soul to them or will get sued otherwise, you can still interview and then walk away from the job if you get it. Especially if it's not a job that fits into the skill set you want, and since this is minimum wage I doubt it. Hell, for that position, they might expect it. If you have to, just fake being sick. It might piss them off, but hey, they won't know any better.


----------



## Sylver (Oct 23, 2014)

It takes me 15-20 minutes to go to the bathroom; where 15+ minutes of that time is spent just sitting there contemplating the universe and the world around me. Don't worry, if the other toilets are full I won't be an asshole and occupy it for any longer than necessary - other people have to shit too.

I plan my route out when walking through large crowds of people and give signals to other people who subconsciously recognize them and to tell them which direction I'm going and consequently alter their direction of walking. I manage to just glide through crowds doing that. It seems a bit weird though ._. not sure if I'm the only person who does this, but I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people did it...


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2014)

BRN said:


> Just fucked up the job interview for the best job offer of my life
> 
> Because the day before they finally got back to me and told me I had an interview I'd agreed to take my last resort position at a grocery store
> 
> And now I'm stuck with this shitty minimum wage position that I'm overqualified as fuck for while the most awesome job of my life dances away on an 11th floor studio filled with "free, unlimited  red bull" and highlighter-colour artdeco chairs and plushies and foosball and ping pong tables



Is the interview date already past?  Get back in touch with them and tell them you still want to interview if they won't hold you walking out on a friggin' grocery store against you (they won't).  Call in sick to the grocery to make the interview and don't give a fuck about it because it's a damn grocery store.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 23, 2014)

I get scared easily.

I remember watching Meet the Pyro a while back and couldn't sleep for days. And today I watched the Five Nights at Freddy's 2 trailer...

I don't need sleep.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I get scared easily.
> 
> I remember watching Meet the Pyro a while back and couldn't sleep for days. And today I watched the Five Nights at Freddy's 2 trailer...
> 
> I don't need sleep.



I watched meet the pyro three times in a row 

Edit:

I just watched it now.

Hold me


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I just watched it now.
> 
> Hold me



Ok, let me just make sure the doors are closed so nothing happens...


----------



## Kleric (Oct 24, 2014)

-Power turns off-


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 24, 2014)

Thou art doomed.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 24, 2014)

I want to start drawing smut (or rather characters in sexy/fetishy/suggestive positions and whatnot without actually showing genitals and whatnot) but not sure if I should on the family computer. I do have some free time when no one is home. I was planning on waiting until I got my own computer but I have ideas I want to draw now/soonish. :<


----------



## BRN (Oct 24, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Is the interview date already past?  Get back in touch with them and tell them you still want to interview if they won't hold you walking out on a friggin' grocery store against you (they won't).  Call in sick to the grocery to make the interview and don't give a fuck about it because it's a damn grocery store.



Nah, I fucked it up... the grocery store's ridiculous training session ("how to lift things!" "if you get robbed, give them the money!") lasted from 10am till 2:50. Guess who needed to be ten blocks away downtown with Wishpond at 3:00? Yup. And guess who couldn't find their place amongst the highrises once he got there? Yeah.

I eventually got into the office half an hour late and a remedial touchup in the washroom wasn't enough to clear the sweat and exhaustion from my flustered brow. Sporting a cold made my nose look like a tomato. The casual interview was meaningless - basically a conversation - but I tried too hard to make a good impression and ended up cheesy. And the hardest part of all was the test -- the job was QA; I got given a blank stylesheet with some funky things in it (forms, textboxes) and got told, "find bugs".

Guess what the technical auditor in me did? He discovered thirteen bugs including finding forms that accepted null- and "0" answers, design faults and flaws, and things which didn't save correctly under certain conditions.


Guess what they were looking for? Stylistic and user-friendliness errors, such as a hovering "edit" button which superimposed over the "save" button, and that colours didn't display correctly in a certain type of preview mode.

I fucked it up. I was given a tonne of hints that I didn't see except in hindsight... and there's no way in hell I'm getting that job. It's left me pretty fuckin' frustrated and I'm beating myself up - I'm usually a chill and easygoing guy but god damn, I'm hard on me. Didn't help that a spammer called my phone at 5am. And certainly doesn't help I'm now comparing this amazing employer with my current position and feeling like I've signed away the good parts of being here in Canada.

I'll feel better in the morning, but fuck, I feel shit right now.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 24, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I want to start drawing smut (or rather characters in sexy/fetishy/suggestive positions and whatnot without actually showing genitals and whatnot) but not sure if I should on the family computer. I do have some free time when no one is home. I was planning on waiting until I got my own computer but I have ideas I want to draw now/soonish. :<



I'm personally waiting until I move out, If I ever end up wanting to do something of the sort. I do technically have my own computer, nobody else ever uses it... but you can never be too sure. :|


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Those of us who find socialising difficult should practice more and deliberately put ourselves in social situations, in order to deconstruct hangups.


Just in case it needed to be stated this is fantastic advice and anyone that gets anxious in social situations should really do this, it can be difficult but it really is worth it.


Baz said:


> After 3 years of not talking to another human being beside myself in 3 years. Hell I just want a little group of friends I can depend on. But I do feel welcome here because of the like minded people here. Its sad but true about your 1st statement, there is no perfect person I understand, but why cant I at-least find some decent people that are willing to accept me. One reason I joined the fandom anyway was to try and restore some faith in humanity


Because of social anxiety and agoraphobia i didn't have any friends for almost a decade, beat that.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 24, 2014)

Sylver said:


> It takes me 15-20 minutes to go to the bathroom; where 15+ minutes of that time is spent just sitting there contemplating the universe and the world around me. Don't worry, if the other toilets are full I won't be an asshole and occupy it for any longer than necessary - other people have to shit too.
> 
> I plan my route out when walking through large crowds of people and give signals to other people who subconsciously recognize them and to tell them which direction I'm going and consequently alter their direction of walking. I manage to just glide through crowds doing that. It seems a bit weird though ._. not sure if I'm the only person who does this, but I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people did it...




I spend way to much time in the shower in the morning, just contemplating life and what not as the water caresses me. I do hate large crowds as well.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The maths I do is 'easy' maths by scientific standards, but I still find it immensely difficult.



Same here (or at least I think so). I'm taking a Differential Equations class and it seems like it should be fairly easy to do, but I have a lot of trouble wrapping my head around it; I was never good at Calculus in general (and here I am several Calculus classes later).


----------



## Misomie (Oct 24, 2014)

I was watching a Buzzfeed video where they swapped female actors for males (for sexual situations in movies) and it was freaking hot (like, I'd go out of my way to watch movies like that). Maybe this is why porn has never appealed to me. Hm....


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 24, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I was watching a Buzzfeed video where they swapped female actors for males (for sexual situations in movies) and it was freaking hot (like, I'd go out of my way to watch movies like that). Maybe this is why porn has never appealed to me. Hm....



Thought you might like this lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wngsO-Z4n7A


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I get scared easily.
> 
> I remember watching Meet the Pyro a while back and couldn't sleep for days. And today I watched the Five Nights at Freddy's 2 trailer...
> 
> I don't need sleep.


this makes me feel much better about the fact that i also scare very easily

come here friend :<


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 24, 2014)

~Jester said:


> Thought you might like this lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wngsO-Z4n7A



That was not aimed at me but that just made my day. Thanks.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 24, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> this makes me feel much better about the fact that i also scare very easily
> come here friend :<



Does being jumpy an extremely skittish count?
As much of a badass as I'd like to think myself, on numerous occasions a loud jarring noise has sent me straight into the air , running in the other direction, or a half-second from decking someone. My fight-or-flight tendencies have never become so more apparent than a moment where someone sneaks up behind me an goes BOO. 50/50 chance I run through a screen door or turn and elbow you in the face.


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 24, 2014)

I confess this is the only thread I stay on now. I haven't even checked the rest of the forums in a good 3 weeks.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2014)

I met up with a bisexual priest last night (From a REAL Christin church, not some pegan/elf wishy washy thing), she got me drunk, and then we made out...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 24, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Does being jumpy an extremely skittish count?
> As much of a badass as I'd like to think myself, on numerous occasions a loud jarring noise has sent me straight into the air , running in the other direction, or a half-second from decking someone. My fight-or-flight tendencies have never become so more apparent than a moment where someone sneaks up behind me an goes BOO. 50/50 chance I run through a screen door or turn and elbow you in the face.


i'm not sure but i can also be extremely skittish

i once opened the door of my room to go downstairs and wasn't expecting my dad to be there and i literally collapsed


----------



## Chaossal (Oct 24, 2014)

I like Disturbed >->

And I can make myself look really nice but as soon as someone take a picture of me it always looks awful, I am not a photogenic person at all, photos HATE me.
I only have a hand full of good looking pictures of myself.

And I also confess I get really paranoid when I tell people what I want to name my future daughter, I'm paranoid that they will have a kid first and steal the name I have pick out for mine >_> so that it will look like i'm stealing their kids name even though I picked it first D:

I am jumpy and skittish too, thought someone was braking into the house a few days ago and could not move or speak in fear even though I tried, I wanted to run to the window and look and yell "HEY!" but body would not let me q-q
I also smacked my computer and accidently punched myself in the face once when I first started watching some Five nights at freddy's videos on youtube....


----------



## shteev (Oct 24, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Does being jumpy an extremely skittish count?
> As much of a badass as I'd like to think myself, on numerous occasions a loud jarring noise has sent me straight into the air , running in the other direction, or a half-second from decking someone. My fight-or-flight tendencies have never become so more apparent than a moment where someone sneaks up behind me an goes BOO. 50/50 chance I run through a screen door or turn and elbow you in the face.





Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm not sure but i can also be extremely skittish
> 
> i once opened the door of my room to go downstairs and wasn't expecting my dad to be there and i literally collapsed




sudden appearances/loud noises wreck me. i might not run or react other than with a startled hop most of the time but my heart gets closer to breaking out my chest every time

one night, my mom waited outside the bathroom door in the dark hallway while i brushed my teeth with a picture of gabe newell open on her phone in front of her. when i walked out, this was floating in space in front of me. 

i hit her phone and, by extension, her, but i didn't (thankfully) do any harm to her.

she still laughs at me


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 24, 2014)

shteev said:


> sudden appearances/loud noises wreck me. i might not run or react other than with a startled hop most of the time but my heart gets closer to breaking out my chest every time
> 
> one night, my mom waited outside the bathroom door in the dark hallway while i brushed my teeth with a picture of gabe newell open on her phone in front of her. when i walked out, this was floating in space in front of me.
> 
> ...



Were you afraid that GabeN was going to take all your money in Steam sales?

http://gaben.tv/


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> I met up with a bisexual priest last night (From a REAL Christin church, not some pegan/elf wishy washy thing), she got me drunk, and then we made out...


I think i've severely misjudged the Christian church...


Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm not sure but i can also be extremely skittish
> 
> i once opened the door of my room to go downstairs and wasn't expecting my dad to be there and i literally collapsed


Hahaha.

The exact same thing has happened to me so many times.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 24, 2014)

There is a can of Monster in my car that now, when opened, will explode with the force of an atomic bomb. I left it in there to drink but kind of... Forgot about it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I think i've severely misjudged the Christian church...



Well, she wasn't a Catholic priest, obviously.  Though I'd rather not say WHICH church, but long story short, Canada has some rather large GLBT accepting churches.  And ya know, ones that lets WOMEN in the priesthood too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2014)

I was once sleeping and heard noise from the kitchen.
I woke up, grabbed my Mosin and got ready to threaten a possible burglar into submission.

My secret (well not so secret now) fantasy is to point a gun at a burglar or a thief of some sort and say: "You've got two choices. One, you can stay put and I'll call the police to pick you up, or two, you'll try to run, and I'll shoot in your leg or somewhere else non-vital. Needless to say, I'll have memorized your face and I doubt you'd get too far with extra metal in you. And THEN I'd call the cops to pick you off the ground. Your choice."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was once sleeping and heard noise from the kitchen.
> I woke up, grabbed my Mosin and got ready to threaten a possible burglar into submission.
> 
> My secret (well not so secret now) fantasy is to point a gun at a burglar or a thief of some sort and say: "You've got two choices. One, you can stay put and I'll call the police to pick you up, or two, you'll try to run, and I'll shoot in your leg or somewhere else non-vital. Needless to say, I'll have memorized your face and I doubt you'd get too far with extra metal in you. And THEN I'd call the cops to pick you off the ground. Your choice."



I know this feeling, but I'm more excited at the thought of seriously harming an attacker with a headbutt from my krauthelmet.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 24, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was once sleeping and heard noise from the kitchen.
> I woke up, grabbed my Mosin and got ready to threaten a possible burglar into submission.
> 
> My secret (well not so secret now) fantasy is to point a gun at a burglar or a thief of some sort and say: "You've got two choices. One, you can stay put and I'll call the police to pick you up, or two, you'll try to run, and I'll shoot in your leg or somewhere else non-vital. Needless to say, I'll have memorized your face and I doubt you'd get too far with extra metal in you. And THEN I'd call the cops to pick you off the ground. Your choice."



Pretty much sure, most people have this kind of fantasies, I have em too


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2014)

Where are the burglars when we need them? :c

Also the noise turned out to be my brother who woke up before me.
The look on his face when I open the door in my underwear holding a rifle was priceless


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been watching way to much Whose line lately.
It's gotten to the point to where I *have* to make myself a schedule.  Improv comedy is taking over my life.  :V



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was once sleeping and heard noise from the kitchen.
> I woke up, grabbed my Mosin and got ready to threaten a possible burglar into submission.
> 
> My secret (well not so secret now) fantasy is to point a gun at a burglar or a thief of some sort and say: "You've got two choices. One, you can stay put and I'll call the police to pick you up, or two, you'll try to run, and I'll shoot in your leg or somewhere else non-vital. Needless to say, I'll have memorized your face and I doubt you'd get too far with extra metal in you. And THEN I'd call the cops to pick you off the ground. Your choice."



I've had a similar fantasy when I was younger, but it involved my nunchucks rather than something practical.


----------



## Baz (Oct 24, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was once sleeping and heard noise from the kitchen.
> I woke up, grabbed my Mosin and got ready to threaten a possible burglar into submission.
> 
> My secret (well not so secret now) fantasy is to point a gun at a burglar or a thief of some sort and say: "You've got two choices. One, you can stay put and I'll call the police to pick you up, or two, you'll try to run, and I'll shoot in your leg or somewhere else non-vital. Needless to say, I'll have memorized your face and I doubt you'd get too far with extra metal in you. And THEN I'd call the cops to pick you off the ground. Your choice."


 A mosin? Nice, I got a Kar98K and Arisaka myself but haven't got a mosin >.< 



Schwimmwagen said:


> I know this feeling, but I'm more excited at the thought of seriously harming an attacker with a headbutt from my krauthelmet.


 I really want a Kraut helmet very bad but never have the money for a original one D:


----------



## Kleric (Oct 24, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was once sleeping and heard noise from the kitchen.
> I woke up, grabbed my Mosin and got ready to threaten a possible burglar into submission.
> 
> My secret (well not so secret now) fantasy is to point a gun at a burglar or a thief of some sort and say: "You've got two choices. One, you can stay put and I'll call the police to pick you up, or two, you'll try to run, and I'll shoot in your leg or somewhere else non-vital. Needless to say, I'll have memorized your face and I doubt you'd get too far with extra metal in you. And THEN I'd call the cops to pick you off the ground. Your choice."



This is relevant. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45glq7huJJc&spfreload=10


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

Baz said:


> I really want a Kraut helmet very bad but never have the money for a original one D:



Don't bother so much with an original, just get a good reproduction. Literally the exact same helmet, it's just miles cheaper because nobody died in it.

I do have two original helmets though. One is Polish.

As well as a Russian officer's hat. It has a name written in it. The star w/ hammer-n-sickle is beautiful.


----------



## Baz (Oct 24, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Don't bother so much with an original, just get a good reproduction. Literally the exact same helmet, it's just miles cheaper because nobody died in it.
> 
> I do have two original helmets though. One is Polish.
> 
> As well as a Russian officer's hat. It has a name written in it. The star w/ hammer-n-sickle is beautiful.


  Yeah I might have to, but would still be really nice to own a real one xD I have a US helmet from Vietnam and thats the only helmet I got. But nice! 2 originals and a Russian officer hat? That's awesome.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 24, 2014)

I like to cuddle with my pillow. 

):


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 24, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I like to cuddle with my pillow.
> 
> ):




oh god


me too


----------



## Kleric (Oct 24, 2014)

I am your pillow.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 24, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I am your pillow.



You're horrible and should feel ashamed. You never return my calls.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 24, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I like to cuddle with my pillow.
> 
> ):



Is that generally something looked at as being weird? A few years ago I used to cuddle a pillow too, but I don't do it in college because it would be too weird with my roommate around; I just have plushies everywhere instead.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 24, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> You're horrible and should feel ashamed. You never return my calls.


I don't have a cellular device though, you're not paying me enough so I am able to purchase one. :?


----------



## Teckolf (Oct 24, 2014)

^I don't know how to operate a smartphone... Too cheap to buy anything "Touch Enabled" and or pay for a smartphone plan.

On another topic, I really can't stand crowds. So much so I refuse to go to certain events that are crowded even if they seem like fun. With that being said, I am 50/50 extro/introvert and I do fairly well socially in less crowded settings.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 24, 2014)

Teckolf said:


> ^I don't know how to operate a smartphone... Too cheap to buy anything "Touch Enabled" and or pay for a smartphone plan.
> 
> On another topic, I really can't stand crowds. So much so I refuse to go to certain events that are crowded even if they seem like fun. With that being said, I am 50/50 extro/introvert and I do fairly well socially in less crowded settings.



I've literally just never had any cellular device ever, just about everything I actually own has been something passed down to me, and having money is a rarity to me.

And yes, I hate crowds too. I can only ever deal with 5-7 sized crowds, but It has to be even smaller if you want me to speak without being spoken to.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 24, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> Is that generally something looked at as being weird? A few years ago I used to cuddle a pillow too, but I don't do it in college because it would be too weird with my roommate around; I just have plushies everywhere instead.



My sources point to yes, it is a weird thing. It's so weird that my sister is willing to take pictures of it while I sleep and use it to blackmail me. And I also have plushies, but I only ever <3 my pillow.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 24, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I've literally just never had any cellular device ever, just about everything I actually own has been something passed down to me, and having money is a rarity to me.
> 
> And yes, I hate crowds too. I can only ever deal with 5-7 sized crowds, but It has to be even smaller if you want me to speak without being spoken to.



Awww, you are too cute to be poor.


----------



## Esper Husky (Oct 24, 2014)

Hmm. A confession. I basically don't acknowledge someone's existence unless we share a common hobby or interest, whether it be music, gaming, or men.

I guess it's shallow, but if there's nothing we can connect on even remotely, I just can't be bothered to care about you.

Then where it extends to "out of sight, out of mind," well -- I struggle to exert any effort when I know it's a one way street.

That should be a given, or obvious, or just standard practice... yet I am ashamed of myself about it, too: I'm fully aware, that if someone is of no use to me, or serves no purpose, well... that's the end of that. Ugh.

... skipping all that... ironically, I'm loyal as hell; so once someone gets past the initial "pre-judging" phase I have, it's like they skip half a dozen social link rank ups. It's just my "first impressions" skills are absolute trash, or so I think. Just open up or get to know me, or vice versa, and it's nothing but love(?).


----------



## Kleric (Oct 24, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Awww, you are too cute to be poor.


Why thank you. 
But what is being poor compared to being happy and cute? 
(Hint: the answer is _Nothing_)


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm predisposed to taking a liking to people with cute forum avatars :/


----------



## Kleric (Oct 24, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I'm predisposed to taking a liking to people with cute forum avatars :/


I too am a victim of this. :|


----------



## Baz (Oct 24, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Hmm. A confession. I basically don't acknowledge someone's existence unless we share a common hobby or interest, whether it be music, gaming, or men.
> 
> I guess it's shallow, but if there's nothing we can connect on even remotely, I just can't be bothered to care about you.
> 
> ...


 Im kinda the same way, I often mis judge people with really great 1st impressions then I get back-stabbed, but someone who I know and doesn't back-stab and share at least 1 common hobby with im extremely loyal to. I try to help people out when I can and always want to make new friends but its pretty hard in my case.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2014)

I for the first time in about 3 years, am legitimately feeling hateful. Feels dirty, I was sure I beat that...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was once sleeping and heard noise from the kitchen.
> I woke up, grabbed my Mosin and got ready to threaten a possible burglar into submission.
> 
> My secret (well not so secret now) fantasy is to point a gun at a burglar or a thief of some sort and say: "You've got two choices. One, you can stay put and I'll call the police to pick you up, or two, you'll try to run, and I'll shoot in your leg or somewhere else non-vital. Needless to say, I'll have memorized your face and I doubt you'd get too far with extra metal in you. And THEN I'd call the cops to pick you off the ground. Your choice."



Mosins are horribly impractical for home defense, too much overpenetration, if it's a long rifle it's horribly difficult to maneuver, and if it's a carbine it's gonna disorient the shooter with the muzzle flash and muzzle blast in a dark, confined space.

On a related note, my older brother refuses to visit me anymore because he once showed up at my house "accidentally" at 3 in the morning while he was drunk and ended up with a shotgun pointed at his face.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Mosins are horribly impractical for home defense, too much overpenetration, if it's a long rifle it's horribly difficult to maneuver, and if it's a carbine it's gonna disorient the shooter with the muzzle flash and muzzle blast in a dark, confined space.
> 
> On a related note, my older brother refuses to visit me anymore because he once showed up at my house "accidentally" at 3 in the morning while he was drunk and ended up with a shotgun pointed at his face.


 Bayonets are awesome.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 25, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I for the first time in about 3 years, am legitimately feeling e. Feels dirty, I was sure I beat that...


~Gives a hug and a cookie~ Hey bud it's all good. Or "no worries"  as people say around here. We all have our days. I'm just getting over a personal slump myself. Peace and much love bro.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I'm predisposed to taking a liking to people with cute forum avatars :/



Call me.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 25, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I'm predisposed to taking a liking to people with cute forum avatars :/


Hahaha, I'm safe then! :v
Some people have gone so far as to say that my avatar is scary!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2014)

am i kawaii too


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I'm predisposed to taking a liking to people with cute forum avatars :/


We live in the same state


----------



## Ieono (Oct 25, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Hmm. A confession. I basically don't acknowledge someone's existence unless we share a common hobby or interest, whether it be music, gaming, or men.
> 
> I guess it's shallow, but if there's nothing we can connect on even remotely, I just can't be bothered to care about you.
> 
> ...



This is so honest...and it is true of me, too. One of my "conditions" for trying to befriend other people is that I know that they've been through a lot in their lives, or that they're depressive or moody. For whatever reason, I just can't seem to like people that haven't been through deep emotions and deep periods of sadness in their lives. I tend to avoid those constantly-cheery-types like the plague.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 25, 2014)

i've had my current job for 6 years so far. i've been working at my current location for 5, since this location opened and there's only 4 of us left of 100+; employee transfers from other locations. The turnover is so frequent around here that with all the new hires coming in and going out, i will NOT put forth ANY EFFORT in learning names. it's just not worth the trouble! You've gotta make a personal connection with me and/or stick with the company for AT LEAST 6 months before i give two limps shits about you or your name.

The average "career" length here is about 3 weeks.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 25, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i've had my current job for 6 years so far. i've been working at my current location for 5, since this location opened and there's only 4 of us left of 100+; employee transfers from other locations. The turnover is so frequent around here that with all the new hires coming in and going out, i will NOT put forth ANY EFFORT in learning names. it's just not worth the trouble! You've gotta make a personal connection with me and/or stick with the company for AT LEAST 6 months before i give two limps shits about you or your name.
> 
> The average "career" length here is about 3 weeks.



The most volatile industry I know: BPO aka Call Centers


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 25, 2014)

I sleep with a stuffed animal still...and my dog but that's normal. My dog wont let me hold her whilr I sleep, though. So yeah.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I sleep with a stuffed animal still...and my dog but that's normal. My dog wont let me hold her whilr I sleep, though. So yeah.



Using the same bed and furniture as a dog is a significant disease risk. Most of the diseases that blight humans originated in domesticated animal species. Sleeping in the same bed as your dog is not responsible; it's like petting her and then not washing your hands before you eat.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a single bed and as far as stuffed animals go...

A dolphin pillow-pal, a giant round orca, a crocodile, and a facehugger. There's not enough room for them and they keep falling off the bed at night. But I still want more.

I was gonna buy a great big stuffed seal the other day, it was the CUTEST thing, but it was quite dirty, so I left it. Should probably have said something to the store, actually, and they might have had more of them. Ah well.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 25, 2014)

I confess I get a weird but unignorable attachment to girls I chat with online frequently.

And its not "yea I'm gonna fuck her one day" its more like "must chat with her" "I wonder what she's doing" "oh she's online I should say hi in 2 seconds" "maybe someday I'll meet her" "I want to hang out with her like a best friend" and stuff.

So far its been, and currently still is, 2 girls.


----------



## BRN (Oct 25, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I have a single bed and as far as stuffed animals go...
> 
> A dolphin pillow-pal, a giant round orca, a crocodile, and a facehugger. There's not enough room for them and they keep falling off the bed at night. But I still want more.
> 
> I was gonna buy a great big stuffed seal the other day, it was the CUTEST thing, but it was quite dirty, so I left it. Should probably have said something to the store, actually, and they might have had more of them. Ah well.



I've a Helioptile, Dialga, and Zoroark myself. Please link your facehugger tho I <3 ;0;


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 25, 2014)

My cats don't care if I bring them to my bed. 2 of them like being under the blankets and the other likes to be on top. She sometimes kneads on things and moves to me once in a while, the other 2 lay on my arm and purr and sometimes fall asleep.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 25, 2014)

Enjoy the hugs


----------



## deeryme (Oct 25, 2014)

I confess I no longer have any remorse or sadness for the hundreds of mousey lives I take with my bare hands, it's something I've become accustomed to, and I'll even be found cheerfully humming and sipping a cup of tea while culling mice. This makes me feel like a horrible monster.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 25, 2014)

deeryme said:


> I confess I no longer have any remorse or sadness for the hundreds of mousey lives I take with my bare hands, it's something I've become accustomed to, and I'll even be found cheerfully humming and sipping a cup of tea while culling mice. This makes me feel like a horrible monster.



Its ok as long as they're killed to feed some bad ass kinda reptile.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 25, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Its ok as long as they're killed to feed some bad ass kinda reptile.



What kind of monster feeds reptiles dead mice? They are killers; they prefer to do the job themselves. Don't ruin it for them.


----------



## deeryme (Oct 25, 2014)

> Its ok as long as they're killed to feed some bad ass kinda reptile.



I don't own any badass reptiles, but they do go to folks who have badass reptiles. I breed mice for show, and what I don't keep is put onto ice for reptile keepers to purchase, though I do on occasion donate a whole heap to a native wildlife rescue when my freezer starts to get a bit over crowded and I can't even fit my frozen food stuffs in among the zip-lock baggies of mousicles.



jtrekkie said:


> What kind of monster feeds reptiles dead mice? They are killers; they prefer to do the job themselves. Don't ruin it for them.



In my country, it is illegal to feed vertebrates live to predators such as snakes, ferrets, etc. The only case in which live feeding is permitted is if the animal refuses to eat (and will starve to death), but even then you have to prove it and try to get the animal accustomed to consuming pre-dead prey. This law exists for places such as zoos, and for those who have reptiles being difficult.


----------



## Feste (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it weird to enjoy getting your back scratched? I absolutely love it . I don't mean massaging either; I mean actually scratching. My ex liked it, but I've heard that people think it's a weird thing.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 25, 2014)

deeryme said:


> I don't own any badass reptiles, but they do go to folks who have badass reptiles. I breed mice for show, and what I don't keep is put onto ice for reptile keepers to purchase, though I do on occasion donate a whole heap to a native wildlife rescue when my freezer starts to get a bit over crowded and I can't even fit my frozen food stuffs in among the zip-lock baggies of mousicles.
> 
> 
> 
> In my country, it is illegal to feed vertebrates live to predators such as snakes, ferrets, etc. The only case in which live feeding is permitted is if the animal refuses to eat (and will starve to death), but even then you have to prove it and try to get the animal accustomed to consuming pre-dead prey. This law exists for places such as zoos, and for those who have reptiles being difficult.



Yeah not a lot of people get that, there's like a whole culture on youtube of "Hey look at this animal i own kill something" not realizing that its actually damaging to the image of the hobby in some places. I only have invertebrate predators which only need invertebrate livefood, i only have to prekill something if the mantis in questions not feeding, they're fussy lil bastards 
Had to feed my sisters snake for her cause she didnt want to see the frozen pinkies, i got no problems with it but i could kill a vertebrate myelf, but carving up rabbits for wolves didnt faze me 
Oh and uneaten rotting pinky from a pet shop work experience is the single worst smell in existence.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 25, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I confess I get a weird but unignorable attachment to girls I chat with online frequently.
> 
> And its not "yea I'm gonna fuck her one day" its more like "must chat with her" "I wonder what she's doing" "oh she's online I should say hi in 2 seconds" "maybe someday I'll meet her" "I want to hang out with her like a best friend" and stuff.
> 
> So far its been, and currently still is, 2 girls.


I'm like that. I tend to get fixed on people too easily.  I just like feeling liked I guess, not used to it.


----------



## Baz (Oct 25, 2014)

Iv never had to kill to feed other animals, but iv had my fair share of gutting out and carving up deer, raccoon, rabbits, and squirrels. I do allot of hunting  But we eat all the things I kill.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm going to do a speech about owing a rat for a pet. I'm worried I'm going to get low reviews because no one in my class likes rats.


----------



## Baz (Oct 25, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I'm like that. I tend to get fixed on people too easily.  I just like feeling liked I guess, not used to it.


 Yeah, im the exact same way sadly, and that leads me to pushing potential friends away.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 25, 2014)

deeryme said:


> In my country, it is illegal to feed vertebrates live to predators such as snakes, ferrets, etc. The only case in which live feeding is permitted is if the animal refuses to eat (and will starve to death), but even then you have to prove it and try to get the animal accustomed to consuming pre-dead prey. This law exists for places such as zoos, and for those who have reptiles being difficult.



Really? Mammals are pretty easy, but I've tried dead mice with rattlesnakes before. They just ignore them, even if you get the mice warm. It's not easy keeping the supplied with mice when you can't stockpile them.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 25, 2014)

Its weird how I get joyful over a few watches and a few favorites and other positive attention, like I love popularity.

Which makes sense. I was deprived of being cool for nearly my whole life.

But yet I fear being known, I fear sharing the things I as a person do. I fear showing my face or my real life acts to you guys here even though I love you all, and I fear showing my dad any furry art I do even though he's completely fine with it.

What is even happening? I love attention, yet I dislike being put out into a world of critics. Probably my past experience with most anything I did. Sure, looking back on it, I did upload some pretty stupid videos to YouTube. I regret most of the comments I've made. But a negative comment is a negative comment.

Its like I take the extreme side of anything.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 25, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Its weird how I get joyful over a few watches and a few favorites and other positive attention, like I love popularity.
> 
> Which makes sense. I was deprived of being cool for nearly my whole life.
> 
> ...



Have you ever had the opportunity to perform for a crowd?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

I was hungover this morning, when I attended a life drawing class, and have not done any work since.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 25, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Have you ever had the opportunity to perform for a crowd?



I've been on stage for class musicals several times. From preschool to first grade I didn't move my mouth, I didn't move with the others. Second grade after being yelled at I mouthed the words. 5th grade I won the qualifier for our grade's spelling bee but I broke down and cried because I was scared to be up in front of people, I just gave it to the runner up.

Like I have serious stage fright, but it almost feels to me a fursuit would make all the difference.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 25, 2014)

Open FA profile
Forgot to turn on SFW mode
BF sitting next to me
Latest submission is character with boner
Close page
Heart attack


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

Your drawings frighten me, and I'm a furry. Imagine what response they prompt from your boyfriend.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope I see the end of civilization as we know it in my lifetime.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I hope I see the end of civilization as we know it in my lifetime.



The people who saw the world population triple in size, invent computers and begin to use domestic air-travel probably think they've experienced that already.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 25, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Its weird how I get joyful over a few watches and a few favorites and other positive attention, like I love popularity.



I'll admit I also really enjoy the feeling of things of the like. That is why one such as myself collects knowledge on how to gain such favor over mere mortal minds! 
Nothing's more gratifying than learning that I've successfully entertained someone, that is why I plan on going into Game Design & Production for a career.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Your drawings frighten me, and I'm a furry. Imagine what response they prompt from your boyfriend.


I don't know whether to be flattered or concerned by that xD. Your drawings are really kinky lol.
Luckily he didn't see them. My sketchbook is in a top secret, secure location on area 51.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I don't know whether to be flattered or concerned by that xD. Your drawings are really kinky lol.
> Luckily he didn't see them. My sketchbook is in a top secret, secure location on area 51.



The hard lines and feral sexual content in your images disturbs me, even though I frequently produce images that have sexual content or which my friends consider creepy.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2014)

deeryme said:


> In my country, it is illegal to feed vertebrates live to predators such as snakes, ferrets, etc. The only case in which live feeding is permitted is if the animal refuses to eat (and will starve to death), but even then you have to prove it and try to get the animal accustomed to consuming pre-dead prey. This law exists for places such as zoos, and for those who have reptiles being difficult.



What kind of ridiculous law is that? Doesn't that happens every minute in the wild where you live?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What kind of ridiculous law is that? Doesn't that happens every minute in the wild where you live?



Nature is red and tooth and claw, but that doesn't mean we have to be too.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 25, 2014)

On the snake thing, feeding live (adult) mice can be dangerous to the snake. When animals are corned, some will attack. Do you want your pet's eyes/mouth shredded? It can lead to infections and a nasty vet bill. Feeding the snake dead things doesn't sound so bad anymore, huh?


----------



## deeryme (Oct 25, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What kind of ridiculous law is that? Doesn't that happens every minute in the wild where you live?



Every minute? Every second seems more appropriate XD

Domesticated reptiles that have been bred in captivity don't seem to be as efficient at killing live prey as their wild counterparts. Basically the snakes just look at the prey stupid in many cases and don't know what to do with it/don't strike at it (this doesn't apply to all snakes, but a good chunk of them). Pretty much all my reptile lovin' friends and others I've chatted to through the rodent community have all said the same thing; their snakes would not know what to do with live prey.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 25, 2014)

deeryme said:


> Every minute? Every second seems more appropriate XD
> 
> Domesticated reptiles that have been bred in captivity don't seem to be as efficient at killing live prey as their wild counterparts. Basically the snakes just look at the prey stupid in many cases and don't know what to do with it/don't strike at it (this doesn't apply to all snakes, but a good chunk of them). Pretty much all my reptile lovin' friends and others I've chatted to through the rodent community have all said the same thing; their snakes would not know what to do with live prey.



I think its a lot to do with the fact that its in an enclosed captive environment aswell, the snake hasnt thought "gee im sure hungry im gonna eat something", instead another animal would have just been thrown in with it at any given moment at the discretion of the owner. If you're using live vertebrates as food you're dropping a potentially aggressive animal in with another with no room to truely escape from one another, seen some nasty cases of rats i think killing and eating snakes even.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 25, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I've been on stage for class musicals several times. From preschool to first grade I didn't move my mouth, I didn't move with the others. Second grade after being yelled at I mouthed the words. 5th grade I won the qualifier for our grade's spelling bee but I broke down and cried because I was scared to be up in front of people, I just gave it to the runner up.
> 
> Like I have serious stage fright, but it almost feels to me a fursuit would make all the difference.



You aught to try a fur suit then. I was going to say if you're going to be any kind of performer it's good to stick your neck out a few times and embarrass yourself. Do that a few times and you get over it, or at least that's how I did it. 


People in general terrify me. Even you, and you're harmless. The first time that I performed in public I froze and couldn't do anything. Then I got up on stage in front of maybe 70 people and forgot what I was going to play. Now I don't have any problem at all playing for a crowd. I still get stagefright, I panic and get jittery and just lose it, but that only happens after the performance.

 The important thing to know is that there are always critics, but they can't hurt you, and most of the time they don't know what they're talking about. Also most of the time you think you make a mistake nobody knows it.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 25, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I have a single bed and as far as stuffed animals go...
> 
> A dolphin pillow-pal, a giant round orca, a crocodile, and a facehugger. There's not enough room for them and they keep falling off the bed at night. But I still want more.
> 
> I was gonna buy a great big stuffed seal the other day, it was the CUTEST thing, but it was quite dirty, so I left it. Should probably have said something to the store, actually, and they might have had more of them. Ah well.


I have a decent sized alligator and a giant tiger. Cannot sleep without something in my arms and it's cozy.


----------



## Feste (Oct 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Nature is red and tooth and claw, but that doesn't mean we have to be too.



Someone isn't a fan of Medium Rare hamburgers then .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if hating things makes me feel powerful.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The hard lines and feral sexual content in your images disturbs me, even though I frequently produce images that have sexual content or which my friends consider creepy.


Ha I can only apologise. I've never considered apes "feral" because they look anthro (plsu my charcters talk and live urban lives). I actually find other feral adult art creepy and gross. 
If it were _real life_ situations I of course wouldn't look twice (I'm more than comfortable with my human bf lol), but in the 2D world, it's a sort of imagination game where I imagine myself living in a bonoboish society. It's merelly a self insert life swap fantasy, an outlet for the more promiscuous side of my personality. 
Also, apart from being only fap fodder, it is my own skewed attempt at "realism", the universe my art is based on covers all aspects of life, including sex.

Plus it's kinda fun to draw smut sometimes, I know I'm a child but... hehe willies.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 25, 2014)

I need friends.
I'm sitting home alone for the weekend. :|


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 25, 2014)

i've been more angry and easily angered lately. i don't find that particularly healthy or helpful in general so i'm nervous about that



Fallowfox said:


> The hard lines and feral sexual content in your images disturbs me, even though I frequently produce images that have sexual content or which my friends consider creepy.


i have now watched you. i love spanking...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2014)

I keep telling myself that I should go to bed but I have to be up at 3am to go catch a plane anyway. Bleh.


----------



## Gronix (Oct 25, 2014)

Kinda half-secretly I'd highly prefer to be a female, but I do absolutely nothing about it, so it doesn't change anything. This really bothers me sometimes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2014)

Gronix said:


> Kinda half-secretly I'd highly prefer to be a female, but I do absolutely nothing about it, so it doesn't change anything. This really bothers me sometimes.



Just think about putting tampons in your peehole.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Nature is red and tooth and claw, but that doesn't mean we have to be too.



You and me are also part of nature


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 25, 2014)

Gronix said:


> Kinda half-secretly I'd highly prefer to be a female, but I do absolutely nothing about it, so it doesn't change anything. This really bothers me sometimes.



I'm somewhat the same way, but I'll probably be fine as a guy. I do wonder if my opinion would change once technology improves though.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 25, 2014)

I forgot to take my medication last night, and I didn't tell anyone. 

My family worries me to death if they find out so I just keep it to myself. Feeling kinda wired but I'm alright.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 25, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I forgot to take my medication last night, and I didn't tell anyone.
> 
> My family worries me to death if they find out so I just keep it to myself. Feeling kinda wired but I'm alright.



....You took it tonight, right?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 25, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> ....You took it tonight, right?


 
I usually take it right before bed, so not quite yet. I try to take it at the same time every night so it doesn't screw up on me. My doctor told me that in the case that I forgot that missing a day would be fine.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 25, 2014)

I drank two pots of coffee so far this evening.  I need more.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Gronix said:


> Kinda half-secretly I'd highly prefer to be a female, but I do absolutely nothing about it, so it doesn't change anything. This really bothers me sometimes.



Lets trade x3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 26, 2014)

i was about to start doing the hand sex but then i noticed i left a tab up and it was the consent thread and now i just feel dirty


----------



## Ieono (Oct 26, 2014)

I went to the cheesecake factory and ate so much that it is pretty much sinful.


----------



## Feste (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't believe I could ever talk to a girl on a train without her screaming out I'm going to rape her. Actually, that's kinda true about most situations. I don't think my outfit of green collared shirt on jean jacket would help XD.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2014)

Feste said:


> I don't believe I could ever talk to a girl on a train without her screaming out I'm going to rape her. Actually, that's kinda true about most situations. I don't think my outfit of green collared shirt on jean jacket would help XD.



That isn't a thing that actually happens.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You and me are also part of nature



He said, via a global computerised communication network. 

We're compos mentis enough to resist torturing other creatures, provided we can avoid it. ...well, we should be.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 26, 2014)

I had a dream last night about someone's fursona from here >.<

Not THAT kind of dream!


----------



## BRN (Oct 26, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I had a dream last night about someone's fursona from here >.<
> 
> Not THAT kind of dream!



Should've been that kind of dream.

You never had that kind of dream?

I've had that kind of dream with FA folks. Shit's awesome. :3c


----------



## Hewge (Oct 26, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I had a dream last night about someone's fursona from here >.<





Alexxx-Returns said:


> Not THAT kind of dream!




Was it me? Everyone dreams of Hewge at some point... just admit it.


----------



## Feste (Oct 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> That isn't a thing that actually happens.



Well, it's a bit exaggeration, but it is Boston. Half the police blotter is sexual assault, I'm not aiming to get on the list lol.



Hewge said:


> Was it me? Everyone dreams of Hewge at some point... just admit it.



That sheep haunts me. Bouncing bouncing bouncing Clown wig GAH!!!!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 26, 2014)

Feste said:


> That sheep haunts me. Bouncing bouncing bouncing Clown wig GAH!!!!


Why, I'll have you know that I get to sleep every night by counting rainbow afro sheep!


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 26, 2014)

Feste said:


> That sheep haunts me. Bouncing bouncing bouncing Clown wig GAH!!!!


God damn it, Feste. Now I'll never unsee that. You've ruined the adorable bouncing sheep forever.
_I hate you._


----------



## Baz (Oct 26, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I forgot to take my medication last night, and I didn't tell anyone.
> 
> My family worries me to death if they find out so I just keep it to myself. Feeling kinda wired but I'm alright.


 My family really freaks out if I don't take my meds at night, but if I don't its  usually only a day or 2 later I feel the affects of it :\ damn antipsychotics >.<


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 26, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Lets trade x3



You're wrong.

It comes with a prostate.

You don't want a prostate.

When Thetis dipped Achilles into the River Stix, she didn't grasp him by the heel. She had her hand up his rear end.

I am too young for this.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> It comes with a prostate.
> 
> ...



giving up a uterus for a prostate is actually a pretty good trade


----------



## Feste (Oct 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> giving up a uterus for a prostate is actually a pretty good trade



Discrimination or Cancer? The choice is yours!!!


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2014)

Feste said:


> Discrimination or Cancer? The choice is yours!!!



Uterine cancer is a thing too, and having a uterus correlates pretty strongly with breast cancer.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 26, 2014)

Last night one of my coworkers accidentally left her sketchbook in my (our) work area and i took a peek at her stuff. Cover to cover Frozen sketches. i was soooooo tempted that i left a little surprise in there; a little "Draw me like one of your Disney girls" doodle with Elsa sprawled out on a fainting couch. (not nude, i value my job) i still don't know how she'll react to it. She's lesbian so i'm partially concerned she'll find it insulting...or creepy.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 26, 2014)

Periods, guys. _Periods_.

Be thankful having a prostate doesn't make you bleed out your peen monthly and turn you into a bitch-demon that wants ice cream and chickflicks.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah but at least you can pee


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2014)

I once attacked a bunch of movies and stories with fox villains on various sites online, calling them defamatory.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 26, 2014)

I enjoy the show Black Dynamite very much, despite how blatantly racist it is.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 26, 2014)

I feel bad that I don't feel bad about considering breaking up with someone. 

Eh...such is life. Such is me...I complicate basic human needs hahaha!

Edit: I also confess I don't like it when I accidently make rhymes. :c


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 26, 2014)

I feel like I just don't say aything interesting any more. People just talk to me for pity or when they need something and nothing more.


----------



## Feste (Oct 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Uterine cancer is a thing too, and having a uterus correlates pretty strongly with breast cancer.



Yeah, but isn't the likelihood of prostate cancer higher than Breast cancer technically? I think it's predicted if you live to 80 you will get prostate cancer. Or something.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 26, 2014)

I sometimes like to park by someone with the same car as me so they feel less special


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2014)

I was greatly pleased when Nishi died in_ Gantz_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 26, 2014)

My life is killing me


----------



## Ieono (Oct 26, 2014)

I just spent waaay too much money at the Halloween shops today....and most of the stuff I bought wasn't even for my costume.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 26, 2014)

I've never celebrated a single Halloween. My family's the kind that thinks it's the devil's holiday so we never did anything for it.


----------



## Baz (Oct 26, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I've never celebrated a single Halloween. My family's the kind that thinks it's the devil's holiday so we never did anything for it.


 Wow really? Im a Christian but that's pretty extreme lol. If I remember correctly it has pagan roots but that's no reason not to celebrate it in my opinion. Its one of my favorite days of the year


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 26, 2014)

I agree. But then some pretty shady stuff goes on every year.


----------



## Baz (Oct 26, 2014)

Also, I confess that animal deaths on TV shows and irl bother me much more than death of most people. Does that make me a terrible person? >_>


----------



## Baz (Oct 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I agree. But then some pretty shady stuff goes on every year.


 Yeah that's true, there are quite a bit of Halloween extremist out there.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 26, 2014)

Baz said:


> Also, I confess that animal deaths on TV shows and irl bother me much more than death of most people. Does that make me a terrible person? >_>



Naaaah. We're desensitized to people dying. Dogs and cats dying in movies is a bit of a rarity. 

It's like--in GTA V. You literally do not give two shits about mowing down people all day. But then you hit a dog, hear it yelp, and turn and see it on the road---and it's like Fuck. You feel like you need to stop playing for a few minutes.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2014)

Baz said:


> Also, I confess that animal deaths on TV shows and irl bother me much more than death of most people. Does that make me a terrible person? >_>


That's kinda normal for some reason. Unless it's a death of someone you love.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 26, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I've never celebrated a single Halloween. My family's the kind that thinks it's the devil's holiday so we never did anything for it.



Gah, that's awful! My mom is jewish, but she was pretty much a very big fan of the occult and whatnot. It was always a really festive holiday for us, and she'd always make themed costumes for the family. When I got older though, things got kind of weird because instead of having horror-related costumes, she'd have us be historical families and stuff...


----------



## Baz (Oct 26, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Naaaah. We're desensitized to people dying. Dogs and cats dying in movies is a bit of a rarity.
> 
> It's like--in GTA V. You literally do not give two shits about mowing down people all day. But then you hit a dog, hear it yelp, and turn and see it on the road---and it's like Fuck. You feel like you need to stop playing for a few minutes.





Pinky said:


> That's kinda normal for some reason. Unless it's a death of someone you love.



Yay im not a terrible person


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 26, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I've never celebrated a single Halloween.



High five.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't celebrate halloween as much as I just enjoy creepy and spooky shit all year every day 24/7. 

So I guess celebrating halloween is a bit redundant for me.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 26, 2014)

For me, Halloween isn't much about the creepiness anymore, but about costuming and demonic rituals. I love dressing up as something animalistic or demonic and being able to go anywhere I want without people freakin' out about it. And being able to summon the dark lords more easily is a real life-saver. I can't tell you how problematic sacrifices are in this day and age.


----------



## Gronix (Oct 26, 2014)

I've never celebrated a single halloween either. ...not like it's even a thing over here


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 26, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I've never celebrated a single halloween either. ...not like it's even a thing over here


It's not a very big thing up here, but apparently it's catching on. Which is kinda nice, since my daughter loves Halloween, she can continue that tradition over here as well.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 26, 2014)

I surf the local beaches with my head fins sticking out of the water just to watch tourists freak out.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 26, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> It's not a very big thing up here, but apparently it's catching on. Which is kinda nice, since my daughter loves Halloween, she can continue that tradition over here as well.



The UK's pretty pathetic, the only thing you hear about halloween over here is how it should be banned incase it scares someone with all that health and safety bullshit.
I REALLY want to get a good costume, starting with buying one of those fur suit hinged wolf skull masks, but there's no point, its too late to order it for this halloween and even then no one wants to do anything.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 26, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Naaaah. We're desensitized to people dying. Dogs and cats dying in movies is a bit of a rarity.
> 
> It's like--in GTA V. You literally do not give two shits about mowing down people all day. But then you hit a dog, hear it yelp, and turn and see it on the road---and it's like Fuck. You feel like you need to stop playing for a few minutes.


I sometimes wonder whether the catharsis provided by deaths in games and media would allow people to cope more easily in real-world extreme situations.


----------



## deeryme (Oct 26, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I've never celebrated a single Halloween. My family's the kind that thinks it's the devil's holiday so we never did anything for it.



I live in Australia. Halloween is not an Australian holiday, though some do still participate. Some small neighbourhood areas have trick or treat routes and such availabel for kids and folks do host Halloween parties and stuff, but yeah, not a holiday in Aus so I've never celebrated Halloween (but I damn well want to!). 

Last time kids came trick or treating was when I was renting the flat on the bottom of my mums house. We had no lollies to give so I offered them a choice between a tin of dog food or a can of lentils. No surprises they said no thanks and left XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 26, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> It's not a very big thing up here, but apparently it's catching on. Which is kinda nice, since my daughter loves Halloween, she can continue that tradition over here as well.


I kinda wish it was bigger here.
I have so many ideas to creep people out, or just gross them.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2014)

Baz said:


> Also, I confess that animal deaths on TV shows and irl bother me much more than death of most people. Does that make me a terrible person? >_>


The knowledge that people can easily get away with the former doesn't help.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 26, 2014)

Ieono said:


> For me, Halloween isn't much about the creepiness anymore, but about costuming and demonic rituals. I love dressing up as something animalistic or demonic and being able to go anywhere I want without people freakin' out about it. And being able to summon the dark lords more easily is a real life-saver. I can't tell you how problematic sacrifices are in this day and age.



Oh please, tell me


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 26, 2014)

I used to do freeform text roleplay online a lot.  Like a LOT, it was a huge part of my 'Using the internet to escape real life' life from 2001-2005 or so.  From it, I still have one online friend I've known since 2001, though we havn't role-played, only chatted, for years upon years.

So I got back into it again today, with that old friend.  Doing, ehn, 2, sometimes 3 paragraphs each turn.  I seem to be a LOT better at the creation of characters, playing out believable flawed and slightly off center characters. It was a chill way to spend my Sunday Afternoon.  It's not like years ago, it can't consume my life, I have a 40hr a week job, but it was a lot of fun.

It was also interesting cause it lead to me needing to explain to my hippy exGF just what in the hell 'Online Chat Roleplay' even WAS.  It was ultimately summed up with this text message to her: "Yes Maya... I'm a huge stupid dork who's playing text queer pretend in chat right now... >_>"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2014)

I can still creep myself out by thinking about nightmares I had as a kid.


----------



## Rekel (Oct 27, 2014)

I spent $22 on a Lapfox sticker (for my car) just so I could subtly vent a little.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 27, 2014)

If I had the body to go shirtless, I'd party on Halloween as Baphomet and really make some fundamentalists piss their pants.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 27, 2014)

I had a dream about Five Night's at Freddy's. I havn't  even played the game and most of what I know is because my brother always talks about it.


----------



## CynicalFurry (Oct 27, 2014)

I've never kissed anybody, apart from my parents when I was young


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2014)

CynicalFurry said:


> I've never kissed anybody, apart from my parents when I was young


Now, I don't know your age, but I'd say that's nothing out of the ordinary.
I mean, this is also true for me.


----------



## CynicalFurry (Oct 27, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Now, I don't know your age, but I'd say that's nothing out of the ordinary.
> I mean, this is also true for me.



I'm 18 I know its pretty young, but I just feel like I'm missing out


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2014)

CynicalFurry said:


> I'm 18 I know its pretty young, but I just feel like I'm missing out


For the record, I'm slightly younger than you are.
Also for the record, I'd count myself lucky if anybody actually kissed me by the time I reach my 18th birthday! 

I ain't looking for a girlfriend yet, truth to be told. I reckon I'll leave that until Uni.


----------



## CynicalFurry (Oct 27, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> For the record, I'm slightly younger than you are.
> Also for the record, I'd count myself lucky if anybody actually kissed me by the time I reach my 18th birthday!
> 
> I ain't looking for a girlfriend yet, truth to be told. I reckon I'll leave that until Uni.



Somehow I always forget just how young the average furry is. I'd like to have a girlfriend, but I have ridiculously high standards for some unfathomable reason


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2014)

Well im 21 and never had a girlfriend, let alone a kiss, get on my level casuls.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2014)

CynicalFurry said:


> Somehow I always forget just how young the average furry is. I'd like to have a girlfriend, but I have ridiculously high standards for some unfathomable reason


Well, all of us have standards of some sort.
Me? Ideally, I'd like someone quite clever who I can have fun conversations with. That'd be awesome.
Somebody, please, break this long-ass chain of messages!
EDIT: Nevermind. Cheers, Harb!


----------



## CynicalFurry (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooray, we are all in the "Not getting any" club. We should make T-shirts


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2014)

CynicalFurry said:


> Hooray, we are all in the "Not getting any" club. We should make T-shirts


We're furries. 
What did you expect? :V


----------



## CynicalFurry (Oct 27, 2014)

*Sigh* True, true. So should I make the T-shirts or not?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2014)

CynicalFurry said:


> *Sigh* True, true. So should I make the T-shirts or not?


Indeed! What a paw-fect idea fur an item of clothing!
I hate myself for saying that. :v


----------



## CynicalFurry (Oct 27, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Indeed! What a paw-fect idea fur an item of clothing!
> I hate myself for saying that. :v



I think I just died from a pun overdose. Forget all that ebola shit, this is a true epidemic here


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Somebody, please, break this long-ass chain of messages!
> EDIT: Nevermind. Cheers, Harb!




*The ride never ends...*


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 27, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well im 21 and never had a girlfriend, let alone a kiss, get on my level casuls.



Bleh, I was the same at 21. The situation changed for 6 months, and I had to wait a whole year to be with another, so no biggie (and my current GF is 25 and I'm her first "real BF"). Love is cool, but you shouldn't desperately seek it out, else you make mistakes. Be nice and awesome to people and it should work itself out.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I kissed a girl and I didnt like it o^o


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 27, 2014)

Now I doubt most of these could be considered girlfriends but really, these are the closest to relationships I've EVER gotten, I'll even include the super duper old ones.

Girl #1 I met in kindergarten. She went to a different school though, so we only met on the bus, but we talked about a lot of things until one day she was randomly quiet or something.

Girl #2 I met in kindergarten too but became closer friends in first grade. We kissed each other on the lips in first grade too, I don't remember much tho, this was years ago. I think she stopped being friends with me in like late 4th grade.

Earlier in 4th grade though I met Girl #3, and me, her, and Girl #2 and some other girl friend they had, were a small group at lunch and recess. We pretended we were pretty much any person, like superheroes, and split fruit snacks and m&ms by our hero colors. But then Girl #3 had to move away, I was pretty sad about it of course.

Into 6th grade, Girl #2 came back. We made our own characters (both furries, this is the time I started becoming furrier) and a comic for them. Then it ended again in I think 7th grade, but I can't really remember.

Then we get Girl #4. We met in 8th grade, and hung out more in 9th and 10th grade. She had to move away to a new foster home at the end of 10th grade though. She came back in 11th grade, and most of our stuff was in senior year. I told her that I was a furry, and she excitedly told me that she loved furries and that she was one too. She wanted a fursuit, and she had a furry character on IMVU. She was incredibly clingy tho, I'd still prefer to find a girl on my own time.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 27, 2014)

I am pretty much in the same boat, here I am at 23, and honestly, I don't really care. If it is going to happen, then it will happen. If not, then whatever. Don't care one way or the other. Maybe that's my problem.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I am pretty much in the same boat, here I am at 23, and honestly, I don't really care. If it is going to happen, then it will happen. If not, then whatever. Don't care one way or the other. Maybe that's my problem.



I'd say it kinda is the best attitude to have towards that, otherwise you'd quickly become desperate and desperate people can get annoying (I know that firsthand, for having been quite an annoyance for a long time)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 27, 2014)

I've had plenty of fun, but I can't hold down a fella for the life of me. I have commitment problems, I panic and break it off if they aren't perfect, and if they are, they leave me and I get clingy.

Plus I'm far too picky.

It would be nice to be able to settle down with someone and all that, but I don't see it happening because of my shit, any time soon.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 27, 2014)

Twinkies are just _not that good._
Every damned time I try one I'm disappointed. I think to myself, "This is taste good. It won't taste like a soppy grease cake with old man jizz on the inside."
And then it does.
Every. Time. 

I hate twinkies.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 27, 2014)

Is it bad that I keep listening to my own music over and over? I am really pleased with the last one >_<


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Is it bad that I keep listening to my own music over and over? I am really pleased with the last one >_<



Nope!! It's like looking at something you drew and going "damn. i drew dat."


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 27, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I kissed a girl and I didnt like it o^o



I kissed a boy and I don't want to talk about it. We should probably just admit that humans suck and get a dog or something.


ZettaBit said:


> Is it bad that I keep listening to my own music over and over? I am really pleased with the last one >_<



Nope, gotta make sure it's perfect.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Is it bad that I keep listening to my own music over and over? I am really pleased with the last one >_<


i get the same way. just wait until you look at it a year from now.

nostalgia can only hide so much...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Is it bad that I keep listening to my own music over and over? I am really pleased with the last one >_<



Nope, thats fairly normal. I do the same with my art

...then I'll look back at it later and be like 'ew'

Then when I make more stuff I'll look back at it and be like 'its actually not bad it got me through a few things and helped me improve.'


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 27, 2014)

Heh, yea I'm the same Wolf. Look at my FA gallery. Those old submissions were crap. Though if you want to go even further back in time go check out http://funky3000.deviantart.com there's some even shittier stuff there


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 27, 2014)

when i'm exercising, i count my sets in japanese.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 27, 2014)

I confess that I would like to lurk, but I just can't.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

I pester my husband when he's napping. I'll poke him with a stick or tickle his nose or just annoy him in general, but not to the point he fully wakes up. Then I wait for him to fall asleep again and do it some more. I'm a bad person.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> when i'm exercising, i count my sets in japanese.


I used to talk to myself in japanese at work.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 27, 2014)

This past week of me being home alone has really made me resent being... alone.
I've been single my whole life, but only now is it actually starting to feel a bit painful.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Kleric said:


> This past week of me being home alone has really made me resent being... alone.
> I've been single my whole life, but only now is it actually starting to feel a bit painful.


Get a pet, if possible. Company, something to occupy time with (caretake/maintenance and whatnot), and a little critter to love you back. :3


----------



## Kleric (Oct 27, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Get a pet, if possible. Company, something to occupy time with (caretake/maintenance and whatnot), and a little critter to love you back. :3



Well, I have 3 cats here. My youngest kitty is currently sleeping on my mouse pad. Maybe that's what has been keeping me strong for all these years, but the effect seems to be fading. :|
And as for company, I really can't do anything about that right now. All my friends are in school, and I was the only one to take Online courses in the comfort / boringness of my own home. :V


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I pester my husband when he's napping. I'll poke him with a stick or tickle his nose or just annoy him in general, but not to the point he fully wakes up. Then I wait for him to fall asleep again and do it some more. I'm a bad person.


 
I do this too, except there's been a couple of times where I ended up getting smacked because his reflexes were faster than mine.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 27, 2014)

I let someone spray 'Bitter Yuck No-Chew Spray' into my mouth in high school. It tastes like bile, and lingers for several minutes.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I used to talk to myself in japanese at work.


it helps a lot more than i expected. i'm a long way from being even decent with japanese but i was surprised at how much this helps being able to think in it


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I pester my husband when he's napping. I'll poke him with a stick or tickle his nose or just annoy him in general, but not to the point he fully wakes up. Then I wait for him to fall asleep again and do it some more. I'm a bad person.



My bf does that to me all the time, except it does wake me up. He doesn't believe in napping, so sometimes I get woken up by a gentle tickling under my nose or something, then we laugh about it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 27, 2014)

This is kind of embarrassing, but children can frighten me.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> This is kind of embarrassing, but children can frighten me.



Well it's no surprise that children are scary little demons. I still have scars from when I babysat my cousins.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I used to talk to myself in japanese at work.



Coffee-senpai! Desu desu kawaiii!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 27, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Coffee-senpai! Desu desu kawaiii!


nothing like saying "is" multiple times to get your point across


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 27, 2014)

Cause he is _two times more_ kawaii then me and I don't know how to say it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Im really fond of movies where the main character is a nerdy/dorky male protagoonist, apparently. Hence why I like Cloudy with a chancebof meatballs, how to train your dragon, and megamind x3


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 27, 2014)

Thinking in another language I believe is one of the crucial steps of attaining fluency,that is, if you're serious about learning.

I think almost exclusively in English now, and I find myself swearing to myself out of frustation for x event in English as well. It's actually something I can't turn back. 
It's become natural :T


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 27, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Cause he is _two times more_ kawaii then me and I don't know how to say it.


oh

close enough then


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2014)

The best way to learn a language is immerse yourself in it. Seeing as how that's impossible to do here, the least you can do is talk to yourself.
Equally good would be to have someone to speak it with, even if both sucked. As long as  it is the only language you use, it develops.
Hey, if you feel like it, Evan, we could practice it together. I'm rusty as fuck and could use a motivator.

I've got a friend in japan I talk to, but we tend to speak in English since it's the one language we both know how to speak, and I don't want to embarrass myself in front of her and butcher the language.

So yeah, keep on counting in japanese.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 27, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Thinking in another language I believe is one of the crucial steps of attaining fluency,that is, if you're serious about learning.
> 
> I think almost exclusively in English now, and I find myself swearing to myself out of frustation for x event in English as well. It's actually something I can't turn back.
> It's become natural :T



Funny thing begins when you're able to fluently operate in three languages. But since I don't think in any specific language (and never did), as I'm using images, associations, symbols and processes (let's put it that way) it's applicable only to spoken language accommodation. I simply can't speak in three languages at the same time. I always need few hours to throw one of them away - especially if I'm in Russia, where I'm speaking in english and russian, and then coming back to my place... And - boom. I can forget about speaking my native language as fluently as I was before for a certain period of time.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The best way to learn a language is  immerse yourself in it. Seeing as how that's impossible to do here, the  least you can do is talk to yourself.



One of the reasons why I stayed on this forum for longer.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've got a friend in japan I talk to,  but we tend to speak in English since it's the one language we both  know how to speak, and I don't want to embarrass myself in front of her  and butcher the language.



You should change it. I have a russian friend and we chat pretty often - she uses (or tries to) polish and english as a support and I'm using russian and english, as a support as well. It's absolutely the best way of honing foreign languages. If she doesn't know polish equivalent of the word, then she's using english one and if that doesn't work then she's throwing russian original, and I'm giving her a polish translation. Works both ways.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Thinking in another language I believe is one of the crucial steps of attaining fluency,that is, if you're serious about learning.


I agree, except I sometimes end up mixing the languages in my head into some weird for of Finglisherman. Getting better with the thinking in Finnish part though.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The best way to learn a language is immerse yourself in it.


Especially with languages that are very difficult to learn _coughcoughFinnish

_


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> ... and I don't want to embarrass myself in front of her and butcher the language.


This is why I don't speak Finnish with others except in little snippets I know I can navigate confidently. qnq


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 27, 2014)

I've never had anyone to use spoken English with, so thinking out loud and "talking" to myself in another language became sort of a habit. It's actually kind of embarrasing to admit, I'm not sure if people who speak only their mother tongue, or who have had formal classes and plenty of speakers to talk to would find this weird.

Back when I was learning pronounciation I used to repeat everything I read , or try to mimic things I heard. Games were an immeeeeense help with this.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've never had anyone to use spoken English with, so thinking out loud and "talking" to myself in another language became sort of a habit. It's actually kind of embarrasing to admit, I'm not sure if people who speak only their mother tongue, or who have had formal classes and plenty of speakers to talk to would find this weird.
> 
> Back when I was learning pronounciation I used to repeat everything I read , or try to mimic things I heard. Games were an immeeeeense help with this.


I don't think it's weird. It's an exercising tool, in the very least. 

When I was learning German and French in highschool, I would have to resort to sometimes talking aloud to myself, just to hear things in the language. I also watched videos/news in those languages to try to help.
But after a while, I just kinda stopped and now my German and French have atrophied. 

Learning Finnish, I have full immersion, since I moved here. That's in addition to formal classes. I try to read the news or magazines aloud, even if it sounds stupid or if I have to go really slow with some big words, but I think it still helps. 
I don't think anyone who has ever tried to learn another language would think it weird that you, or anyone, do that.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 27, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've never had anyone to use spoken English with



Then Teamspeak-up beach so we can begin the wonderfull journey of insulting the playerbase whilst playing multiplayer games and chit-chatting in the meanwhile.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The best way to learn a language is immerse yourself in it. Seeing as how that's impossible to do here, the least you can do is talk to yourself.
> Equally good would be to have someone to speak it with, even if both sucked. As long as  it is the only language you use, it develops.
> Hey, if you feel like it, Evan, we could practice it together. I'm rusty as fuck and could use a motivator.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is part of the reason I want to go to Japan so much, is because I also want to be put in a true environment of experience based learning. 

I am also in a similar position when it comes to having a friend to speak japanese with. i have a few friends who are from japan from both my school and drumcorps, but whenever i try to talk i just end up getting shy and stuttering out something incoherent. I'll definitely need to consider doing more of thinking in it...and perhaps keeping a diary that I write in, but only in Japanese, and adjust to kanji where I'm capable of doing so.

hehe, maybe we should. so long as we're around enough of the same time


honestly in the overall scheme of things, i think i've been too lazy. always had a lot of stuff on my plate especially in regards to music, so i'd try to compensate and solve all of japanese in a week and then do none of it. i try to ask my teacher questions in japanese when i can, but that definitely isn't enough. I really need to just be thinking in the language far more often.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> One of the reasons why I stayed on this forum for longer.
> 
> 
> 
> You should change it. I have a russian friend and we chat pretty often - she uses (or tries to) polish and english as a support and I'm using russian and english, as a support as well. It's absolutely the best way of honing foreign languages. If she doesn't know polish equivalent of the word, then she's using english one and if that doesn't work then she's throwing russian original, and I'm giving her a polish translation. Works both ways.


I totally should, I'll try to switch it to nihongo next time we speak. Sure it might result in MUCH slower chatting, but it should only speed up. Also gotta ask her to write it in kana along with kanjis, since I can't understand anything if she uses them alone. 
Mistakes ahoy!


Chuchi said:


> I agree, except I sometimes end up mixing the languages in my head into some weird for of Finglisherman. Getting better with the thinking in Finnish part though.
> 
> 
> Especially with languages that are very difficult to learn _coughcoughFinnish
> ...


My brains just exploded. All this time I've been shy about using a language I'm not fluent with, but never realized that people might share my stance on learners. If someone says something right in, say, finnish, I cheer them on,and if someone cocks up, I don't mind at all, I know it's a part of the process in learning.
Ain't nobody gonna laugh at my terribad japanese.

Also keep soaking up Finnish lime a sponge, you'll be a grumpy northerner in no time. Ignore grammar rules and get an ear for the language instead, it's easier and more natural, though do pay attention to suffixes.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My brains just exploded. All this  time I've been shy about using a language I'm not fluent with, but never  realized that people might share my stance on learners. If someone says  something right in, say, finnish, I cheer them on,and if someone cocks  up, I don't mind at all, I know it's a part of the process in  learning.



Well...
Shall I put
"Y U NO CORRECT MY MISTAKES ANGLOPHONES"
In my sig?

Because I'd love that.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Also keep soaking up Finnish lime a sponge, you'll be a grumpy northerner in no time. Ignore grammar rules and get an ear for the language instead, it's easier and more natural, though do pay attention to suffixes.


Definitely! I have formal classes to help me get my basics down, but I use a lot of dialect/slang if you will, and the HÃ¤me dialect is unmistakable. I am in Finland, so I do as the Finns do and emulate the speech as well. Which is extra nice, because I've also become accustomed to the natural flow of Finnish, which helps cover up my dumb American accent. \o/


----------



## Ieono (Oct 27, 2014)

My experiences in Japan taught me that the young people there are super excited about helping you learn the language (especially if you help them with English), but the older people just sort of brush you off for wasting their time. It's not so much like that outside of the big cities, 'cause the rural people are all pretty nice and easy-going.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Definitely! I have formal classes to help me get my basics down, but I use a lot of dialect/slang if you will, and the HÃ¤me dialect is unmistakable. I am in Finland, so I do as the Finns do and emulate the speech as well. Which is extra nice, because I've also become accustomed to the natural flow of Finnish, which helps cover up my dumb American accent. \o/


Dialect is cool. If someone speaks a dialect even poorly, it sounds much better than blank finnish. Come to think of it, I have no idea what hÃ¤me sounds like. Is it close to Tampere?
I don an obvious savo dialect. My father lives some hundreds of miles away and always makes a joke about it. I think it's jealousy :V


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dialect is cool. If someone speaks a dialect even poorly, it sounds much better than blank finnish. Come to think of it, I have no idea what hÃ¤me sounds like. Is it close to Tampere?
> I don an obvious savo dialect. My father lives some hundreds of miles away and always makes a joke about it. I think it's jealousy :V


According to my husband, it's pretty similar. He says the HÃ¤me one has a lot of extending vowels and slow, soft speaking. And there are running jokes about how slow to respond people from HÃ¤me are. I can't really tell the dialects apart, since I'm only really exposed to the HÃ¤me region, but I do notice some differences when in Helsinki or in Lapland. 

When it comes to speaking Finnish, I really only have the confidence to do so around my husband and his family. For all of the first year here, more or less, I just listened. But now that I'm learning more, I speak more as my vocabulary expands but very rarely outside of the house. I just don't wanna embarrass myself, even though everyone tells me Finns just appreciate that you try. ;n; I understand a lot though, and this basic class that I'm in is pretty easy goings for me.

(I confess) I've not had much or any exposure to the savo dialect. What's that like?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 27, 2014)

Ieono said:


> My experiences in Japan taught me that the young people there are super excited about helping you learn the language (especially if you help them with English), but the older people just sort of brush you off for wasting their time. It's not so much like that outside of the big cities, 'cause the rural people are all pretty nice and easy-going.



I've heard from some of the people who do the teaching exchange program that the rural communities can be extremely interested in foreigners alongside being nice in general. I would definitely like to see those rural communities in person, just to see


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't really know how to explain it, so I'll throw an example sentence. It's pretty skewed at times.
Bland: MitÃ¤pÃ¤ tuumaat teeskentelevistÃ¤ ihmisistÃ¤?
Savo: MitteepÃ¤ tuummoot tieskentelevistÃ¤ ihimisist?
 Or something like that anyways, that's how I'd say it. Obviously you don't spell that like that, but it sounds roughly so.

Dialects are cool to have, unless you're from Helsinki, "stadin slangi" is just so deplorable :V


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't really know how to explain it, so I'll throw an example sentence. It's pretty skewed at times.
> Bland: MitÃ¤pÃ¤ tuumaat teeskentelevistÃ¤ ihmisistÃ¤?
> Savo: MitteepÃ¤ tuummoot tieskentelevistÃ¤ ihimisist?
> Or something like that anyways, that's how I'd say it. Obviously you don't spell that like that, but it sounds roughly so.
> ...


Seeing the way you write it, it makes sense to me, since I can imagine the different stresses. 
My husband is a combination of HÃ¤me and Pohjolan murre, so he extends his vowels and pronounces his h's more firmly. And he is sometimes very slow to get his words out. 

I like that there are such differences. Reminds me of home a bit, with the wide variety of American accents. I have a Sconnie accent, though I deny it vehemently. I notice it a lot more when I talk to some of my gaming friends, one is from NJ and one from Alabama, so all our accents stand out a lot more. 
Maybe if I travel around enough I'll be able to pick up the different Finnish dialects. c:

As far as Helsinki goes, most of the time I'm there, I ignore everyone around me, so I haven't listened too much to people around there. What few times I interact, it's usually in English. And to my thus far unlearn-ed ears, Finns speaking English all sound very much the same.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a Seal of Biliteracy for California. I haven't spoken Spanish for a good year now and I'm afraid I forgot everything. Oops. :<


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a prescription for medical Marijuana to deal with my hyperactivity, anxiety, and high stress, and it has worked wonders more than any pill given, It was a last-ditch prescription after my doc exhaustedpractical options.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm honestly really scared about working again. Not because I'm a lazy bastard, it's just I'm anxious about what comes AFTER my interview. Is the job right for me? Will I know what to do without looking like an idiot? Is everyone going to like me? *sigh* I really want this job to help support my husband...


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't worry about not knowing exactly what to do. That's what training is for!  And sometimes you kinda don't have a choice. Like I've worked my dishwashing job for over a year and I still have to ask where some things go because they are either new or I have somehow literally never seen them in my year of working there.


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 28, 2014)

This might get kinda lengthy ahah

For a long time, I've been feeling "okay" and "better." Social situations haven't been stressing me as much, and I've just felt happier in general.
But for the past month or so, it's felt as though I've been reverting to where I was last summer. I'm terrified to end up back there - that was a horrible place. I thought I was finally past the suicidal thoughts, past the absolutely DREADING any sort of social setting.

It's just been creeping back up lately, and I don't really know what to do. It's been awhile since I've felt this way, and I'm struggling to remember what I did to feel better. Did I distract myself from it? Did I open up about it? Did I lock it all in until it dissolved? I just can't seem to remember, and that... really, honestly scares me.

It's gotten to the point where I'm even afraid to speak to the people on these forums - I am so terrified of being hated (I really want to be liked, which is incredibly dumb. It's just the internet.) My IRL job requires me to have face time and phone time with customers, and it leaves me shaking by the end of my day. I don't want to be here again, I don't want to go home and crawl into bed only to not move until the next morning. I've been dropping weight quickly again - food doesn't look good to me right now. I feel like there's this huge weight on my chest and shoulders and I just feel so heavy. I know it's my depression rearing it's face again, of course it is.

But I don't know what to do this time. I feel very, very alone, despite being surrounded by my friends on the internet, and my pets & bf in real life. I don't want to tell him how I'm feeling, he'll just worry. I've been self-harm clean for 7 months now, which is the LONGEST I've been clean since I started in eighth grade. And I threw out all of my usual materials I used once upon a time, but I keep wanting to find more things to use. It's taking everything I am to not go back there. Pain is such an addiction when I inflict it on myself - it took my almost 3 or 4 years before I was able to have a day where I wouldn't. 

I don't really expect advice - I just needed to get some of this off my chest. Maybe it will help, maybe it won't.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I'm honestly really scared about working again. Not because I'm a lazy bastard, it's just I'm anxious about what comes AFTER my interview. Is the job right for me? Will I know what to do without looking like an idiot? Is everyone going to like me? *sigh* I really want this job to help support my husband...



I know that feel, minus the husband part 
I lost my first job earlier this month, i hated it so badly and it made me feel so shit, im dreading starting work again, i cant help having fussy interests and i'd only be happy working with animals so i know im already not gonna like any jobs i find now.



JaskaTheFennec said:


> -snip-



Well im like that now and as sad as it sounds talking to interent peeps and these furry assholes round here *is* nice.
Think im getting the anti-depressant  tablets tomorrow to start, no idea if they'll help or not but they're highly recommended by other people with depression i know. I've been feeling so bad for years now, but its the past year at least where its gotten so bad that i've started to no be able to remotely enjoy the things i like even, like i've had practically no social life for years, but the past couple of months a couple of friends and me have been going to the cinema or gaming round mine which i know is awesome, but its just at this stage im left feeling "is this all there is to do, whats the point" where i just cant feel any better. Im hoping these tablets will work like i've been told they would and allow me to just enjoy things more. Ever looked into them yourself?
I've been offered them by the doctor several time before but refused each time thinking it'd only be "fake happiness" or whatever, but we'll see.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 28, 2014)

JaskaTheFennec said:


> This might get kinda lengthy ahah
> 
> For a long time, I've been feeling "okay" and "better." Social situations haven't been stressing me as much, and I've just felt happier in general.
> But for the past month or so, it's felt as though I've been reverting to where I was last summer. I'm terrified to end up back there - that was a horrible place. I thought I was finally past the suicidal thoughts, past the absolutely DREADING any sort of social setting.
> ...



Depression is a bit like a roller coaster. You will have up times and down times. I read this and thought 'holy shit' because I have been feeling down again just recently as well. I am not quite to the point that you describe, but those thoughts do creep in from time to time. I am sorry that I do not have a way to get back to that up point again, I am still trying to figure that out for myself, but I just wanted to let you know that it will get better. The people on these forums seem to help a lot. It seems every morning, there is a post that makes me at least smile. I try to carry that over into the rest of the day, but some days are harder than others.

Ed:
I just decided that I am going to wear my hoodie on halloween to gauge my coworker's reactions. Might become every day apparel.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 28, 2014)

JaskaTheFennec said:


> It's gotten to the point where I'm even afraid to speak to the people on these forums - I am so terrified of being hated (I really want to be liked, which is incredibly dumb. It's just the internet.)



I like you.


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 28, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Depression is a bit like a roller coaster. You will have up times and down times. I read this and thought 'holy shit' because I have been feeling down again just recently as well. I am not quite to the point that you describe, but those thoughts do creep in from time to time. I am sorry that I do not have a way to get back to that up point again, I am still trying to figure that out for myself, but I just wanted to let you know that it will get better. The people on these forums seem to help a lot. It seems every morning, there is a post that makes me at least smile. I try to carry that over into the rest of the day, but some days are harder than others.



Yeah, you're right. It's a lot like a roller coaster, and I guess that's what makes me hate it so much. I fight so hard to feel better, and sometimes it feels null & void.
But, thank you. I wish you luck in finding what works for you c:




jtrekkie said:


> I like you.



Well, thank you <3


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 28, 2014)

JaskaTheFennec said:


> -snip-



I like you, and I think you're liked in general around here.

It seems like quite a few of us are going through some kind of depression at the moment. I've never seen anyone about it, but for a while I've been unable to even play video games for more than half an hour because I just can't seem to take any pleasure in my once favorite activity anymore. I usually just spend most of my time on forums these days, not having to really face the feelings of despair, but they still linger somewhere inside. I find that finding someone to talk to tends to help out though, because loneliness / seclusion can eat away at you.


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 28, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I like you, and I think you're liked in general around here.
> 
> It seems like quite a few of us are going through some kind of depression at the moment. I've never seen anyone about it, but for a while I've been unable to even play video games for more than half an hour because I just can't seem to take any pleasure in my once favorite activity anymore. I usually just spend most of my time on forums these days, not having to really face the feelings of despair, but they still linger somewhere inside. I find that finding someone to talk to tends to help out though, because loneliness / seclusion can eat away at you.




Thank you, dear. I hope so.

Yeah, it does seem that way, huh? :c And yeah, neither have I. I really need to - along with some other mental stuff - but I just. Have a hard time with face-to-face discussion about my problems. I've been having the same problem with video games / books.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 28, 2014)

I like you too, jaska :3

Yea, its like nearly all of us are on rollercoasters right now. My entire family's monetary situation is crap so that has me down, but it is getting fixed. My dad's friend thinks he may get 5 grand or more on his rare cards, plus he has a new lawyer that sounds angry but we still have yet to confirm a lot of shit.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Oct 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> My dad's friend thinks he may get 5 grand or more on his rare cards



Is it a Pokemon card? :3c


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 28, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Is it a Pokemon card? :3c



Its two boxes, one with 5 rows and the other with 3, filled to the top with rare and ultra rare cards from Magic the Gathering. He also has half a row of foil cards and some foreign cards, along with 6 misprints (no back) signed by the artist Ruth Thompson.

Several of his cards are worth 40-200 per.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Oct 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Its two boxes, one with 5 rows and the other with 3, filled to the top with rare and ultra rare cards from Magic the Gathering. He also has half a row of foil cards and some foreign cards, along with 6 misprints (no back) signed by the artist Ruth Thompson.
> 
> Several of his cards are worth 40-200 per.



Holy sheet, any pics? I used to play Magic the Gathering, but never actually saw any rare cards.


----------



## ChaoticX (Oct 28, 2014)

Shame he doesn't have any Black Lotus, you would be out of any kind of money troubles with just one. Or any Power Nine really.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 28, 2014)

He sold a full set of moxes before for like $1400 and some other card for $1200, but those were a longer time ago.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 28, 2014)

I just ate smarties and chocolate buttons until I had tummy ache. Why do I do this?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Im going somewhere tomorrow without telling my parents I am a rebel


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 28, 2014)

JaskaTheFennec said:


> Thank you, dear. I hope so.
> 
> Yeah, it does seem that way, huh? :c And yeah, neither have I. I really need to - along with some other mental stuff - but I just. Have a hard time with face-to-face discussion about my problems. I've been having the same problem with video games / books.



For some reason I could never share any of my problems with anyone very close to me in real life, although I was fine with a therapist (and even people on the internet). Unfortunately, therapy can get expensive. I feel the best solution (simplicity may vary) would be just having a close group of friends that you can lean on for trust and support when you need it most; real human contact can mean a lot more than simply text on a screen from someone. I still do enjoy talking to my online furry friends when I'm down myself though; I tend to feel a lot more open when talking to other furs, so it would be easier to bring up topics I might normally be too nervous to bring up (like a few of my personal problems, without burdening too much).


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 28, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Im going somewhere tomorrow without telling my parents I am a rebel



OH MY GOSH NOT ON A FRIDAY 
Have fun, I'm babysitting


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2014)

A friend of mine has a very sore butt.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 28, 2014)

My youngest kitty has a foot fetish.
Anytime I'm in the kitchen, he'll just be so persistent on biting my toes, nothing will get him to stop. It's not even like a playing thing, he literally just walks up to my foot, gets a good angle and starts biting my toes. Kick him away a few times, he'll come right back immediately and keep trying. :|


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 28, 2014)

Kleric said:


> My youngest kitty has a foot fetish.
> Anytime I'm in the kitchen, he'll just be so persistent on biting my toes, nothing will get him to stop. It's not even like a playing thing, he literally just walks up to my foot, gets a good angle and starts biting my toes. Kick him away a few times, he'll come right back immediately and keep trying. :|



Sounds like a foot fetisher, a sadist and a masochist all rolled up in one cute fuzzy bundle. Get rid of any sharp objects in the house and make him a FAF account.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2014)

Kleric said:


> My youngest kitty has a foot fetish.Anytime I'm in the kitchen, he'll just be so persistent on biting my toes, nothing will get him to stop. It's not even like a playing thing, he literally just walks up to my foot, gets a good angle and starts biting my toes. Kick him away a few times, he'll come right back immediately and keep trying. :|


It's a game he finds fascinating. To make him stop (you're going to want to before he is fullgrown with this habit), start by giving him some toys he loves and leave those accessible. (I'd trim his nails for this step) Do not show him ANY attention when he attacks your toes. This means no speaking, moving, or kicking. He'll bore of the toes remaining still. Once he shows signs of boredom, toss a toy/treat/whatever that he loves to snap his attention from the toes (a laser light will work too). You can also spray your feet with Bitteryuck. If you feel like being a tad more assertive, blast him with a spray bottle whenever he tries messing with your feet. Be advised that adversive training (spary bottle) can have some fallouts if not done correctly so tread with care. However, just tiring out the kitten should help keep the biting down.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 28, 2014)

My kitty used to have a drinking straw fixation.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 28, 2014)

I actually like the song Mad World.
I think the lyrics are really well thought out, as grimdark and edgy as that sounds.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Oct 28, 2014)

I admit that I'm becoming less of a furry, because I can't stand how some other furries are total bitches. I thought furries were nice and friendly.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 28, 2014)

^
I'd like to think furries can be anyone, and that there's no fixed personality one must follow for being one. :|


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I admit that I'm becoming less of a furry, because I can't stand how some other furries are total bitches. I thought furries were nice and friendly.



You expect the fandom to be accepting but the truth is, it just isnt. It's just like everywhere else. Although, I personally find it more accepting than most other social outlets. 

FAF specifically can be more cynical of things. Mostly because they dont have the 'lets agree everything is okay' mentality. Which is understandable to a certain degree. 

Personally, I strive not to judge or harass people for their interests. I just dont care. As long as it doesnt hurt anyone. 

That's not to say there isnt a ton of positive things amongst the negative. If you're going to give up being a furry I wouldn't just because you got into some bad situations in the past with a few.


----------



## Teckolf (Oct 28, 2014)

I have no idea why I like these forums. It is like a beautiful trainwreck.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 28, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I admit that I'm becoming less of a furry, because I can't stand how some other furries are total bitches. I thought furries were nice and friendly.



You just have to try and make friends with the nice and friendly ones while avoiding the others. I too found out that, like the general population, there are the not-so-nice furries, and while I secretly hoped everyone might be nice all the time, I'd like to think that maybe I've learned some things by venturing out of my protective bubble.

There's enough nice furries for my liking though.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

I have these recurring dreams of converting to Judaism, even though I'm clearly a Gentile. Why do so many of my dream sequences occur in synagogues, with me listening to a rabbi preach about the importance of Torah when I myself have no connection to Judaism whatsoever? Is there some divine importance to these recurring dreams? It might believe that all people have a purpose in life to serve and love their fellow man by living lives of justice but in the waking world, I know they would recognize the righteous amongst the goyim. So why does my subconscious mind want to convert?


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you for the advice everyone.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

Although I admit the most pleasant dreams I've had are the ones where I get to travel to foreign countries- I mean, what my mind thinks foreign countries are like. For whatever reason, my subconscious thinks San Antonio and Houston are five miles from where I live and that Houston is a waterlogged city like Venice. And Japan has lots of neon and is entirely dominated by the city of Tokyo.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 28, 2014)

^^^Your dreams are odd, it's intriguing

So...I confess one time I prank texted someone I knew. I was pretending to be a serial killer...but I made it blatantly obvious it was a joke like being random and funny. And yet this person still freaked out and called the police anyways :/ 

...and kids this is why you dont do potentially harmful or threatening pranks. Lesson learned. 

Next time I'm just going to do the "You win a lifetime supply of spaghetti text 'goldfish' to this number to recieve your free hippo"


----------



## Ieono (Oct 28, 2014)

I am sooooo bad at keeping in contact with other people, outside of work contacts. I almost never initiate communication with anyone I know. Sometimes I feel a bit burdened by having any sort of non-professional relationships. I'm no good at being close friends with people anymore, and I don't really mind that. I'm satisfied with just posting my thoughts on things on the internet, and hopefully receive knowledge from others that I couldn't arrive at myself.


----------



## Haunani (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't understand why men talk to me when they have girlfriends (obvious or not). If you're doing that now, what makes me want to be with you ever. All I can do is put myself in her shoes. Jerks.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 29, 2014)

I find myself saying 'I want to go home' In my head sometimes when I'm really upset...and its a very sudden and unplanned thought. When I say 'home' I dont mean my house I mean the cliche "home is where the heart is" bit. Just wherever I feel comfortable and like myself, just a place to feel safe and happy. 

I was at home once and really depressed, and when I thought 'I want to go home',and I meant at school with my friends. Kind of weird but whatever.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 29, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I am sooooo bad at keeping in contact with other people, outside of work contacts. I almost never initiate communication with anyone I know. Sometimes I feel a bit burdened by having any sort of non-professional relationships. I'm no good at being close friends with people anymore, and I don't really mind that. I'm satisfied with just posting my thoughts on things on the internet, and hopefully receive knowledge from others that I couldn't arrive at myself.



i am the same but also have friends who interpret this as "i hate talking to you you're a fucking asshole"

and it's just frustrating because i just don't start that many conversations anymore. i just don't. there's no hidden message of dislike. the fact that they take it upon themselves to be so aggressive based on pure assumptions and make fun of me for those said assumptions is why i dislike them.

also my class starts in five minutes as i type this and i just don't care. i have not woken up on time once this semester and as a result it's negatively affected some health things but i really can't get myself to care just enough to wake up.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i am the same but also have friends who interpret this as "i hate talking to you you're a fucking asshole"
> 
> and it's just frustrating because i just don't start that many conversations anymore. i just don't. there's no hidden message of dislike. the fact that they take it upon themselves to be so aggressive based on pure assumptions and make fun of me for those said assumptions is why i dislike them.
> 
> also my class starts in five minutes as i type this and i just don't care. i have not woken up on time once this semester and as a result it's negatively affected some health things but i really can't get myself to care just enough to wake up.


EDIT: Scratch that, i'm an idiot...and possibly an asshole.

As for the class thing, we can talk about it later if you want.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 29, 2014)

I confess my newest comic has to be the dumbest one in the history of the topic


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 29, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I confess my newest comic has to be the dumbest one in the history of the topic



Not for long.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm meeting an internet friend irl for the first time today and I'm sooo nervous, a little more nervous than excited ;^;

I'm a lot different in person than I am through text...and I can pull off video chats too but I have no idea if anything will change with in-person vs speaking through here @A@


----------



## Kleric (Oct 29, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm meeting an internet friend irl for the first time today and I'm sooo nervous, a little more nervous than excited ;^;
> 
> I'm a lot different in person than I am through text...and I can pull off video chats too but I have no idea if anything will change with in-person vs speaking through here @A@



Sounds awesome. 
Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 29, 2014)

^^^Yeah thanks I'm sure it will,

Just most social things make me nervous beforehand until I get accustomed to it


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 29, 2014)

You'll be fine!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 29, 2014)

I really don't care how well games consoles are doing on sales charts.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 29, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm meeting an internet friend irl for the first time today



Bring a concealed shotgun just in case.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 29, 2014)

The farther I get into my school career with everything just getting more and more difficult (and exams not always going as well as I'd hope), I feel like the stress and inner-pain (mixed with a bit of self-loathing) helps me understand how it is that people can be driven to perform self-harm (not that I would; I'd be too squeamish anyway). I was never really too in touch with how someone could even end up at that point, but I think I'm starting to see.

I hate school.  /emo


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 29, 2014)

After a year of job searching and sending in god knows how many applications, I've _finally_ been emailed by a company. Not just any company. A Volvo dealership. I'm so excited, I feel like I'm going to be sick. Especially, since I'm going to need to get a whole new wardrobe if I end up getting the sales position! My mind and heart are racing that someone actually wants me! Yay!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2014)

It just gets harder and harder.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It just gets harder and harder.



Your post made me touch myself inappropriately.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It just gets harder and harder.



School?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 29, 2014)

I hate myself for liking Ed Sheeran's music, I really do. I don't want to like it because I don't want to like him, but I can't help but fall under the spell of all the music he does and fall completely in love with it.

I just heard this song and I know I'll be obsessed with it for a while now.


----------



## Echoshock (Oct 29, 2014)

I confess that I was surprised at just how much fire comes out of a phone battery when you cut it open and pour water on it.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been obsessed with having deep conversations with people as of late. Now I can barely tolerate not talking to someone. :|


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I've been obsessed with having deep conversations with people as of late. Now I can barely tolerate not talking to someone. :|


It's annoying isn't it? I don't necessarily have deep conversations with people but i've found that recently i've actually wanted to be social and it's a bit of a bastard not being able to enjoy being alone as much anymore because you constantly think "you know you could be doing things with other people right now instead".


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 29, 2014)

I sometimes wear beanies to hide the fact i couldnt be bothered to sort my hair out...


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a mohawk but i've never done anything to try to get it to stand up because my hair's so thick and long that i'd need a ridiculous amount of gel/soap, sugar and flour/axel grease/quick dry cement just to keep it upright.


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought a brown jacket because I thought it looked like something an aspiring author would wear.

I've never really worn it.



KyryK said:


> I have a mohawk but i've never done anything to try to get it to stand up because my hair's so thick and long that i'd need a ridiculous amount of gel/soap, sugar and flour/axel grease/quick dry cement just to keep it upright.


Does that make it a lowhawk?

I do not wish anything to do with that joke.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 29, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I've been obsessed with having deep conversations with people as of late. Now I can barely tolerate not talking to someone. :|



I'm sorry... but I'm right minded. I usually shy away from deep conversations/discussions that require so much reasoning.

I can only wish to be like Jack Arclight but meh...


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> I bought a brown jacket because I thought it looked like something an aspiring author would wear.
> 
> I've never really worn it.
> 
> ...


According to my friends it's an emohawk because it kinda looks like a stupid emo fringe.

EDIT: Imagine Zorg from The Fifth Element but slightly longer and slightly less ridiculous and you've got my hair.


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 29, 2014)

Echoshock said:


> I confess that I was surprised at just how much fire comes out of a phone battery when you cut it open and pour water on it.


A lot of batteries contain lithium which an alkali metal, all of which are incredibly reactive with water.

Simple chemistry yo. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 29, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> A lot of batteries contain lithium which an alkali metal, all of which are incredibly reactive with water.
> 
> Simple chemistry yo. :V



Bet you know nothing of love chemistry XD


----------



## Distorted (Oct 29, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I've been obsessed with having deep conversations with people as of late. Now I can barely tolerate not talking to someone. :|



I always enjoy a deep conversation with someone. Most people focus on avoiding serious matters and just want to laugh. I must admit that I'm grossly out of practice in speaking to others, but I sill like to nonetheless.


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 29, 2014)

KyryK said:


> According to my friends it's an emohawk because it kinda looks like a stupid emo fringe.
> 
> EDIT: Imagine Zorg from The Fifth Element but slightly longer and slightly less ridiculous and you've got my hair.


Can you wiggle it? If you move your head from side to side rapidly?

... That might be one of the weirdest questions I've ever asked someone.



Marazhuki said:


> Bet you know nothing of love chemistry XD


Love... is a battery cut open and doused with water.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 29, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> Love... is a battery cut open and doused with water.



Oh! I didn't know that love can hurt.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 29, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I sometimes wear beanies to hide the fact i couldnt be bothered to sort my hair out...



I keep my hair short so I don't have to mess with it. Plus it's cooler that way.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't really know how to play an instrument. I just dick around.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a good way to learn. You can go at the theory later.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> Can you wiggle it? If you move your head from side to side rapidly?
> 
> ... That might be one of the weirdest questions I've ever asked someone.


Yup. I can even swing it over my shoulder like a continental soldier, it's really quite impressive.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 29, 2014)

KyryK said:


> According to my friends it's an emohawk because it kinda looks like a stupid emo fringe.
> 
> EDIT: Imagine Zorg from The Fifth Element but slightly longer and slightly less ridiculous and you've got my hair.


How are the stones?

One of my fave movies. You should cosplay Zorg this halloween and shoot candy out of a ZF-1


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How are the stones?
> 
> One of my fave movies. You should cosplay Zorg this halloween and shoot candy out of a ZF-1


Now there's an idea, but i'm a bit too blonde and beardy to cosplay Zorg effectively.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't really know how to play an instrument. I just dick around.





jtrekkie said:


> That's a good way to learn. You can go at the theory later.


i would suggest finding concepts then dicking around with them. it's essentially similar to the way i would learn a new technique and get lesson assignments or application material for it. learn the technicality via experimentation. i would argue that it is mildly better than the textbook approach.

just make sure if you decide to explore it further, keep yourself self-aware of what may be an issue. I'd argue this is the biggest failure of any learning musician.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a massive boner for replica things. Even if I haven't seen the show/movie, or played the game, I go nuts for replicas based on it.

I have a Tron hoodie, a Digivice, an Evenstar, a Crest of Knowledge, an Ocarina of Time, and I'm going to get a One Ring as a graduation present. I feel like a lot of things are missing off that list though.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 29, 2014)

I confess that sometimes when the forums are slow I will look at people's profiles just to see what the last page they had open was.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 29, 2014)

I never really liked The Fifth Element.


----------



## Feste (Oct 30, 2014)

I confess I kind of like dressing up as an Italian mafia guy. It looks good on me, and it kind of makes me feel powerful.


----------



## Teckolf (Oct 30, 2014)

I kind of want to try a wide, short, mohawk but I know I will be looking for jobs soon so I have decided to stay with a conservative cut for now.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2014)

When I'm peeling an orange, I can't help but try to keep the peel all in one, continuous piece. Just for fun.
Like this.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 30, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> When I'm peeling an orange, I can't help but try to keep the peel all in one, continuous piece. Just for fun.
> Like this.


Whenever i have an orange i like to cut a slit in it and suck out the juice like a citrous vampire.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2014)

I can't think of citrus fruits anymore without also thinking of Citras.


----------



## BRN (Oct 30, 2014)

Probably going to surrender my position at the aquarium, even though I'm seriously happy to have it, simply because I can't get my heart to commit to any responsibility there. I end up watching the dolphins for hours and to be frank, that's all I care about when I'm there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2014)

I wore my first pair of diapers last night. Not sure what to think. Didn't hate it, didn't love it. Now that I live with 2 babyfurs I figured why the fuck not...


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I wore my first pair of diapers last night. Not sure what to think. Didn't hate it, didn't love it. Now that I live with 2 babyfurs I figured why the fuck not...



I don't talk about my sexual interests much because I generally feel they're not the business of anyone they're not likely to have practical relevance to anytime soon, but I confess that I actually have pretty few hard limits of things I want nothing to do with.  This is one of them, though.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I wore my first pair of diapers last night. Not sure what to think. Didn't hate it, didn't love it. Now that I live with 2 babyfurs I figured why the fuck not...


Â£10 says that Batty's gonna have art commissioned of his sona as a toddler in a soiled diaper within the month...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I don't talk about my sexual interests much because I generally feel they're not the business of anyone they're not likely to have practical relevance to anytime soon, but I confess that I actually have pretty few hard limits of things I want nothing to do with.  This is one of them, though.


Who the fuck said it was a sexual interest? It was just an experiment. 


KyryK said:


> Â£10 says that Batty's gonna have art commissioned of his sona as a toddler in a soiled diaper within the month...


You're an idiot.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Who the fuck said it was a sexual interest? It was just an experiment.



What other reason would you have for experimenting with it?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2014)

Learning from my long time friends, not all diaper wearers actually use them. Its more of a comfort thing. I tried it and I don't know what to think. It was absolutely non sexual.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Plenty of time for diapers when you're old and have no choice in the matter. Don't know why anyone would want to expedite the experience.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> You're an idiot.


Yes, this has been demonstrated many times now.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Learning from my long time friends, not all diaper wearers actually use them. Its more of a comfort thing. I tried it and I don't know what to think. It was absolutely non sexual.



I don't think you have to piss or shit in them for it to be sexual.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Plenty of time for diapers when you're old and have no choice in the matter. Don't know why anyone would want to expedite the experience.


I was just trying it out, to see if I could see what they were talking about. Apparently I didn't. At least I tried it out. Thats one scratch off the bucket list.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I don't think you have to piss or shit in them for it to be sexual.


Like I said, for them its a comfort thing. Nothing sexual about it.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 30, 2014)

And you believed that?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I wore my first pair of diapers last night. Not sure what to think. Didn't hate it, didn't love it. Now that I live with 2 babyfurs I figured why the fuck not...



That's just... I don't know what to say. I feel kind of sick.

Also, unless your parents were hippies that wasn't your first time.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 30, 2014)

No comment on the diaper situation.

I confess I actually adore being a housewife with a glorified '50s personality. 
Since I stay at home all day, playing the part of the doting wifey who mends clothes, cleans all day, runs a few errands here and there, then cook the husband a hot supper that's on the table when he gets home and pampers him til he goes to bed sorta brings out a sense of worthiness. Haven't really felt _too_ useless since I became unemployed because I keep so busy all the time.

Although, there ARE the lectures by feminist who attempt to shame me in what I love doing. IMHO that's the only downside.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2014)

Diapers are just a big wtf for me.
Grown men and women wearing diapers is just creepy and gross. Even if they were clean, you assume there's something there.
It just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It just doesn't sit right with me.


Neither does the turd :V
Forgive me Batty, I couldn't resist!


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, it is the confession thread after all. 

I admit that what we were told as children is a lie. 'Money doesn't buy happiness' Utter bullshit. I've been broke and addicted to meth, not happy. Now that I have a good job, that money is the only thing that makes me happy... If you could call it happy. What is happiness anyways. Been feeling down and overworked recently. I look forward to the time that I get on the forums, and a few hours to work on tracks. I pump myself full of caffeine to make myself amiable, but in the end, I am just a cynical asshole.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Well, it is the confession thread after all.
> 
> I admit that what we were told as children is a lie. 'Money doesn't buy happiness' Utter bullshit. I've been broke and addicted to meth, not happy. Now that I have a good job, that money is the only thing that makes me happy... If you could call it happy. What is happiness anyways. Been feeling down and overworked recently. I look forward to the time that I get on the forums, and a few hours to work on tracks. I pump myself full of caffeine to make myself amiable, but in the end, I am just a cynical asshole.


I can be a cynical asshole at times too, and yet be happy. I agree with you though, money does buy happiness. But like with drugs, you get tolerance for happiness and need more of it to get the same effect and so, rich people need to buy more expensive things to get happy. They start to lose their ability to enjoy the little things.
With money you have stability, and that's a comforting thing in itself and a reason to be glad.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 30, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> No comment on the diaper situation.
> 
> I confess I actually adore being a housewife with a glorified '50s personality.
> Since I stay at home all day, playing the part of the doting wifey who mends clothes, cleans all day, runs a few errands here and there, then cook the husband a hot supper that's on the table when he gets home and pampers him til he goes to bed sorta brings out a sense of worthiness. Haven't really felt _too_ useless since I became unemployed because I keep so busy all the time.
> ...


Housewife hi-five!

Pretty much what I do, since I moved to Finland with only policing as my skillset, and I can't do that here until I'm a citizen. 
So I do stuff around the house, spend time with my daughter, which I didn't get to do much of between all the schooling and training and working while in the US, now I can make up for that.
Also, writing books, since I have so much free time, I can pursue something I've always wanted to do. 

Also, fuck those feminists. >:\


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Well, it is the confession thread after all.
> 
> I admit that what we were told as children is a lie. 'Money doesn't buy happiness' Utter bullshit. I've been broke and addicted to meth, not happy. Now that I have a good job, that money is the only thing that makes me happy... If you could call it happy. What is happiness anyways. Been feeling down and overworked recently. I look forward to the time that I get on the forums, and a few hours to work on tracks. I pump myself full of caffeine to make myself amiable, but in the end, I am just a cynical asshole.



I was raised to have a fixed belief that I shouldn't be happy unless I'm making the maximum amount of
money I possibly can. My parents weren't aware that they instilled this belief in me, but it's there now.

My dad is constantly miserable that he doesn't earn a fortune, and makes everything about money and wishing he didn't have to work. My mum often talks about regretting passing up a higher-paying job. My mum generally drives me mad with all her indecision about jobs - if she is job-hunting, I have to proof-read a huge stack of cover letters because she makes the same formatting mistakes EVERY DAMN TIME. And when she gets two offers, about 5 times a day I have to provide an answer when she asks "I have done the right thing, haven't I?" Or "I don't know what to do, which job should I take?". I don't fucking know, it's your god damn life.

So yeah, my parents wonder why I am aiming for the highest-paying jobs. They wonder why I study night and day and age prematurely over it.

I don't even NEED a lot of money. My hobbies/lifestyle aren't that demanding on the wallet. But I know that I won't be happy making "just" a lot of money. It needs to bethe maximum amount I can make in my position.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 30, 2014)

Pretty sure in my couple I'd end up being the "househusband" and be viewed as a lazy bum by a lot of people if/when we'd move together. Then again, if it can net me enough time to write stuff I want and make my GF happy by getting food done and keeping the house in check. Then again, I'm pretty sure I'll be happy whatever I do, as long as I do what I want to do at said time (and right now, it's writing stuff).


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I wore my first pair of diapers last night. Not sure what to think. Didn't hate it, didn't love it. Now that I live with 2 babyfurs I figured why the fuck not...
> 
> Who the fuck said it was a sexual interest? It was just an experiment.
> 
> You're an idiot.





Lobar said:


> What other reason would you have for experimenting with it?





Batty Krueger said:


> Learning from my long time friends, not all diaper wearers actually use  them. Its more of a comfort thing. I tried it and I don't know what to  think. It was absolutely non sexual.





Lobar said:


> I don't think you have to piss or shit in them for it to be sexual.





Batty Krueger said:


> I was just trying it out, to see if I could see what they were talking  about. Apparently I didn't. At least I tried it out. That's one scratch  off the bucket list.
> Like I said, for them its a comfort thing. Nothing sexual about it.





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Diapers are just a big wtf for me.
> Grown men and women wearing diapers is just creepy and gross. Even if they were clean, you assume there's something there.
> It just doesn't sit right with me.



Actually, I'm an ABDL, er, 'Adult Baby/Diaper Lover'?  I don't really do the babyfur scene, but -any- fur scene in general isn't something I'm keen on 90% of the time.  And, yeah, actually, there's huge numbers of ABDL's who are strictly interested in it as a nonsexual way.  I don't mean like 'Oh there are exceptions' I mean 'The monthly ABDL playdate in Toronto is a non-sexual event because it otherwise chase off half of it's attendees'.  For that segment it really is about escapism and regression.

So yeah, worn diapers, breast fed, been cuddled and lots of non-sexual stuff.  Sexual stuff to, which to sum up has gone as far as 'Daddy' and blow jobs and more, all while Disney's Frozen played in the background.  My bedroom is decked out like that of a 16yo girl.  My FetLife account is *adorable*.  My first furry art commission that I paid for the other week?  Totes a furry ABDL commission.  I get up in the morning, I go to work on time, I do my work, pay the bills and buy the groceries.  I'm short, I'm a self-actuated adult who can make bacon at 3am if I so well please.  So yeah, if I, or any other consenting adult is interested in age play and diapers or whatever else, for whatever reasons, there's nothing wrong with that.

I used to be pretty nasty and judgmental on this place, hell online in general, but I'm older, I'm tired, and really...  Who the fuck cares what other consenting adults are doing so long as they have the rest of their shit together first?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> No comment on the diaper situation.
> 
> I confess I actually adore being a housewife with a glorified '50s personality.
> Since I stay at home all day, playing the part of the doting wifey who mends clothes, cleans all day, runs a few errands here and there, then cook the husband a hot supper that's on the table when he gets home and pampers him til he goes to bed sorta brings out a sense of worthiness. Haven't really felt _too_ useless since I became unemployed because I keep so busy all the time.
> ...





Chuchi said:


> Housewife hi-five!
> 
> Pretty much what I do, since I moved to Finland with only policing as my skillset, and I can't do that here until I'm a citizen.
> So I do stuff around the house, spend time with my daughter, which I didn't get to do much of between all the schooling and training and working while in the US, now I can make up for that.
> ...



As a feminist, I'm happy that you're both doing what you really want to be doing.  The important thing is that you've been given a choice rather than compelled to fill a role you might not have wanted, and that hopefully your daughter will enjoy even more freedom of choice in the future than there is today.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> Actually, I'm an ABDL, er, 'Adult Baby/Diaper Lover'?  I don't really do the babyfur scene, but -any- fur scene in general isn't something I'm keen on 90% of the time.  And, yeah, actually, there's huge numbers of ABDL's who are strictly interested in it as a nonsexual way.  I don't mean like 'Oh there are exceptions' I mean 'The monthly ABDL playdate in Toronto is a non-sexual event because it otherwise chase off half of it's attendees'.  For that segment it really is about escapism and regression.
> 
> So yeah, worn diapers, breast fed, been cuddled and lots of non-sexual stuff.  Sexual stuff to, which to sum up has gone as far as 'Daddy' and blow jobs and more, all while Disney's Frozen played in the background.  My bedroom is decked out like that of a 16yo girl.  My FetLife account is *adorable*.  My first furry art commission that I paid for the other week?  Totes a furry ABDL commission.  I get up in the morning, I go to work on time, I do my work, pay the bills and buy the groceries.  I'm short, I'm a self-actuated adult who can make bacon at 3am if I so well please.  So yeah, if I, or any other consenting adult is interested in age play and diapers or whatever else, for whatever reasons, there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I used to be pretty nasty and judgmental on this place, hell online in general, but I'm older, I'm tired, and really...  Who the fuck cares what other consenting adults are doing so long as they have the rest of their shit together first?



Really, all I meant to say is that it's a hard limit for me personally.  I have zero interest in ever "experimenting" with diapers, to the point that it's a dealbreaker.  There's not that many things fetish-wise I'm completely unwilling to work with, but that is one such thing.  But then Batty got defensive about it about it not being a sexual fetish thing so I had to ask how it could be anything else.

By all means though, you do whatever you want with them in your own private space.  Just as long as it stays private.

edit: shit I doubleposted :\


----------



## Gronix (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in love with salt. It makes everything so amazingly delicious, I just can't stop. I use way too much salt on everything. SEA SALT


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I'm in love with salt. It makes everything so amazingly delicious, I just can't stop. I use way too much salt on everything. SEA SALT



One of my girlfriends is like this. She even puts salt on her fruit!


----------



## Kleric (Oct 30, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Well, it is the confession thread after all.
> 
> I admit that what we were told as children is a lie. 'Money doesn't buy happiness' Utter bullshit. I've been broke and addicted to meth, not happy. Now that I have a good job, that money is the only thing that makes me happy... If you could call it happy. What is happiness anyways. Been feeling down and overworked recently. I look forward to the time that I get on the forums, and a few hours to work on tracks. I pump myself full of caffeine to make myself amiable, but in the end, I am just a cynical asshole.



Money buys you pleasures, not happiness. While they may feel the same, something that is pleasure will only _temporarily_ make you feel good. Money, physical objects, sex, drugs, they're all pleasures. And even if you get these things consistently, like Sarcastic Coffeecup has said, the value of them will consistently decrease, making you need more of it just to feel the same amount of pleasure you did last time with less. Leading this kind of lifestyle can often go quite wrong, because some people can't keep up with a continuously increasing standard of living.
Actual happiness can sustain you, and usually tends to derive from something that isn't physical. Love, being loved, friendship, and all the other sappy shit.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 30, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I'm in love with salt. It makes everything so amazingly delicious, I just can't stop. I use way too much salt on everything. SEA SALT




I see what you did there XD


----------



## Distorted (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so ashamed...

I can't wear most of my pants anymore. They've gotten awfully tight around the waist. I only have a couple of pants to alternate between now and they're starting to get snug as well. I guess I saw this coming after all. My clothes are a few years old and I've not had proper exercise for a year. Not to mention my eating habits are crap. I should really get a handle on this, because I don't have the money to buy new clothes at the moment. 

It hits you at 24 people. It hits you....at 24.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2014)

In recent times, I've started to visit Facebook pretty regularly.
And I'm not even ashamed.


----------



## Antumbra (Oct 30, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm so ashamed...
> 
> I can't wear most of my pants anymore. They've gotten awfully tight around the waist. I only have a couple of pants to alternate between now and they're starting to get snug as well. I guess I saw this coming after all. My clothes are a few years old and I've not had proper exercise for a year. Not to mention my eating habits are crap. I should really get a handle on this, because I don't have the money to buy new clothes at the moment.
> 
> It hits you at 24 people. It hits you....at 24.



I have the same problem, but I refuse to throw the old pants away because I will fit in to them eventually!  Really for me it was going from a fishmonger to a desk job.  I never realized how much walking I did.


I guess things I can confess to:
-I find my boogers absolutely fascinating and I like to look at them before discarding.
-I think I would have a mental breakdown if I went an extended period of people not enjoying my jokes.  I guess that makes me a needy person.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll do anything for a pack of gummy worms. I like chewing on them. 

Ironically, I hate chewing gum.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2014)

I broke my last boyfriend's laptop by accident.

I installed AdBlock without his consent (because he needed AdBlock - everyone needs AdBlock!). It must've co-installed some other crap, because he uninstalled it eventually, and his laptop was forever-after nothing but a clusterfuck of pop-ups and viruses.

He was really good about it though, and he never blamed me or anything. I blamed myself though.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'll do anything for a pack of gummy worms. I like chewing on them.
> 
> Ironically, I hate chewing gum.



Oh my god, fucking gummy worms.

My fucking heroin.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 30, 2014)

I almost choked to death on a gummy worm when I was a kid. My cousin did the Heimlich maneuver on me and saved my life. She's secretly been my favorite ever since.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 30, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm so ashamed...
> 
> I can't wear most of my pants anymore. They've gotten awfully tight around the waist. I only have a couple of pants to alternate between now and they're starting to get snug as well. I guess I saw this coming after all. My clothes are a few years old and I've not had proper exercise for a year. Not to mention my eating habits are crap. I should really get a handle on this, because I don't have the money to buy new clothes at the moment.
> 
> It hits you at 24 people. It hits you....at 24.



Had similar problem. Lost 15 kg and now I have even more pants than I had before I gained weight! And they're all... loose, maybe even a bit too loose, almost uncomfortably. And the most weird thing is my wrist watch. Looks like I'll need to shorten the bracelet.

And I'll hit 24 in 13 days


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm alive. My internet friend is not a serial killer or a rapist. 

And we basically talked about all the dumb shit we usually do online. But in person. 'twas fun.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 30, 2014)

Lobar said:


> As a feminist, I'm happy that you're both doing what you really want to be doing.  The important thing is that you've been given a choice rather than compelled to fill a role you might not have wanted, and that hopefully your daughter will enjoy even more freedom of choice in the future than there is today.


I just want to say thanks for not being one of _those _feminists, like Sweetz mentioned, that try to shame us for enjoying being housewives. By no means is it such circumstances that my husband expects me to be a housewife and do housewife things, in fact, prior to my move it was discussed that my husband would be relocating to the US, rather than me moving to Finland, and that he would essentially become a househusband. And he was completely ok with that. As a female in law enforcement and he as a male in nursing, we don't really give shits for gender roles. But I've had women try to shame me for my position on things, or that I enjoy 'adhering to a stereotype', when really it's just me embracing my circumstances and enjoying my simple and carefree life. So thanks, Lobar, for not being shitty about it. No sarcasm intended, I mean it.

As far as my daughter's future goes and regarding feminism, I think other countries (looking at you, America) could take a page from Finland's book. It's a very gender-neutral country, as Coffee and I discussed in that feminism thread that briefly popped up. There are plenty of women in high positions, government included. They've had a female president. It's an all around very tolerant nation and even as a colored foreigner, I've not had any bad experiences. On top of that, I confess that my reasons for deciding to make such a move were not wholly based on being with my husband, that would have happened one way or another, but my true motives were to ensure a better future for my daughter than I believe the US could have provided.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 30, 2014)

I used to get into street brawls when I was younger. I just liked to fight, especially when I was going through stressful stuff back then. I was definitely on my way to becoming a "pale criminal". I had it rough growing up...I had to fight just to keep people from tormenting me sometimes.

It's a miracle that I was able to rise above that stuff and become a scholar or anything having to do with science. I could've just as easily become an inmate somewhere.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm alive. My internet friend is not a serial killer or a rapist.
> 
> And we basically talked about all the dumb shit we usually do online. But in person. 'twas fun.



I'm so glad. Hinalle mentioned the shotgun and I thought, what if it's like on Dateline? What if he's some kind of internet predator? What if someone kills her before I ever get the chance?! I don't think I'd be able to live with myself if that happened.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 30, 2014)

If anyone gets to kill me it might as well be you x3 Though hell if the world needs another corrupt security officer/law enforcement killing innocent citizens all over the news again 

Oddly enough the thing Im afraid of when I die is people digging up my old writing and publishing that *screams*

...and anyways yeah I knew this person for like a year and we skyped and stuff and met in a safe public environment so nbd


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> If anyone gets to kill me it might as well be you x3 Though hell if the world needs another corrupt security officer/law enforcement killing innocent citizens all over the news again
> 
> Oddly enough the thing Im afraid of when I die is people digging up my old writing and publishing that *screams*
> 
> ...and anyways yeah I knew this person for like a year and we skyped and stuff and met in a safe public environment so nbd



For you, I'll torch it myself.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 30, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> For you, I'll torch it myself.


I read: For you, I'll torch myself.

And I thought, damn, that's love right there. x3


----------



## Feste (Oct 30, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Had similar problem. Lost 15 kg and now I have even more pants than I had before I gained weight! And they're all... loose, maybe even a bit too loose, almost uncomfortably. And the most weird thing is my wrist watch. Looks like I'll need to shorten the bracelet.
> 
> And I'll hit 24 in 13 days



Hey, another November birthday, woo . Any advice for a 23rd year?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I read: For you, I'll torch myself.
> 
> And I thought, damn, that's love right there. x3



Just like you and ayattar sigquoting each other then?


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 30, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Just like you and ayattar sigquoting each other then?


No, that's a greater depth of love the two of you have yet to achieve. 
I mean, he's going to kill me and diaphonize my skull and turn it into a lamp and worship it for all his days. 
What says love more than that? :B


----------



## Kleric (Oct 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> he's going to kill me and diaphonize my skull and turn it into a lamp and worship it for all his days.
> What says love more than that? :B



Butter...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Coat the skull in butter. Truly powerful


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

_*sniffle*_ That's so beautiful.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 30, 2014)

Feste said:


> Hey, another November birthday, woo . Any advice for a 23rd year?



Being born in november means that your parents had happy valentine's day 

Depends on your situation. But, regardless of it - carpe diem.


----------



## Coffox (Oct 30, 2014)

Having went and remember my first local Furmeet i have ever gone to.

Sure i hid behind my camera.

Sure the people seemed kind of weird to me but i had nothing against them.

its that, (i have nothing against choice of apparel)

*As SOON as i saw TRIPP's Pants. Right then and there i knew i was in for a good time.* With _interesting _people.

That, and organized industrial dancing


----------



## Ieono (Oct 30, 2014)

There was a guy in SC who gave me a place to stay for a few nights when I was hitchhiking up the east coast. On the last night I stayed with him, he had gotten drunk and told me that he and his wife sacrificed some of their children to Satan from time to time. After he told me this crazy story, he just sobbed until he passed out. I acted like I didn't remember what we talked about the next day, cause I needed him to ride me back out to the main road....


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, it happens.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 30, 2014)

Imagine having children just to sacrifice them to a deity. This has been the case in several societies, but jeez, it sure is a chilling thought in this day and age.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

Nvmd


----------



## Distorted (Oct 31, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Imagine having children just to sacrifice them to a deity. This has been the case in several societies, but jeez, it sure is a chilling thought in this day and age.



His name didn't happen to be Abraham did it?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 31, 2014)

Nvmd


----------



## Ieono (Oct 31, 2014)

Distorted said:


> His name didn't happen to be Abraham did it?



I am talking about historic fact, that can be proven, not some biblical metaphorical nonsense.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 31, 2014)

It still happens, you might be surprised just who is involved in that kind of thing. It is important to me that you know I'm not barking at you here. It is a very serious matter, and not the least bit funny. If you can find the concept absurd and can laugh at it, that's good. You're probably better off not knowing.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 31, 2014)

Who thinks this is funny? I am being entirely serious. It was absurd hearing someone say something like that, but I believed him all the same. It is sad hat people can joke about such horrid things, and I am certainly not one of them.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 31, 2014)

I plan on spending Halloween doing yardwork and chores at my grandmother's house and generally avoiding people.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 31, 2014)

I confess that I love getting 'this'd. 

Can I get a random 'This'? :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 31, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Who thinks this is funny? I am being entirely serious. It was absurd hearing someone say something like that, but I believed him all the same. It is sad hat people can joke about such horrid things, and I am certainly not one of them.



I was talking more to Distorted, the comic relief wasn't doing it for me. Like I said before, I _had_ siblings. Unsurprisingly this is one of the few subjects I am unable to shrug off.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 31, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I was talking more to Distorted, the comic relief wasn't doing it for me. Like I said before, I _had_ siblings. Unsurprisingly this is one of the few subjects I am unable to shrug off.



I didn't mean to offend. I guess it came across as a bit darker than I hoped. That is a pretty scary thing to hear from someone. My bad.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 31, 2014)

My funny bone sticks out too far. I have to make it an effort to withhold my laughter because of how easily entertained I am. It's turned me into a wheezer.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 31, 2014)

My character Red's design is inspired by Scrooge Mc Duck it seems. I must've decided subconciouly to give 'im sideburns because he uses a cane (like me) and has a nifty jacket... At least Red has pants.

Also, I tend to write what comes to my mind, be it something inherently stupid or not, which can sometimes lead to unfortunate results.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 31, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I didn't mean to offend. I guess it came across as a bit darker than I hoped. That is a pretty scary thing to hear from someone. My bad.



No problem, you didn't do anything. I just overreact sometimes. Sorry.



RedLeFrench said:


> My character Red's design is inspired by Scrooge Mc Duck it seems. I must've decided subconciouly to give 'im sideburns because he uses a cane (like me) and has a nifty jacket... At least Red has pants.
> 
> Also, I tend to write what comes to my mind, be it something inherently stupid or not, which can sometimes lead to unfortunate results.



Is Red rich?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 31, 2014)

I blocked the toilet at work today. No one knew it was me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wearing a tail is weird x3

...I know Im wearing one now


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I blocked the toilet at work today. No one knew it was me.



You didn't unblock it with the toilet brush?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 31, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Is Red rich?



That's why I said design... We're both writers, soooo yeah, money isn't quite something we see often.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You didn't unblock it with the toilet brush?




You can unblock toilet with toilet brush?! I thought it was an impossible task without a plunger.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> You can unblock toilet with toilet brush?! I thought it was an impossible task without a plunger.



No. I've done it before.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 31, 2014)

I didn't find out it was blocked until later on in the day >.<


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2014)

You didn't check that you flushed your smush?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm just gonna defend myself by saying it was NOTHING like that =P

Not my toilet trip, not my body waste, I disposed off too much of the wrong papers in the toilet, and flushed the toilet without looking back.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2014)

Flushing secret documents? Naughty.


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 31, 2014)

Last year, I told myself I would learn an instrument this year. Given my love for music, it seemed logical.

In five minutes It'll be November, and I still haven't made any progress on that point. I'm pretty sure I could get an award for procrastination, though.

There's always 2015, right?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2014)

At a furbowl, someone I know told me that  a friend of theirs died recently. He went on to say this friend had a farm full of 'sexually active' animals.
My response was simply "Good riddance".


----------



## Lisko (Oct 31, 2014)

Sex with pool toys is so awesome I don't enjoy regular sex with people anymore. I mean, I used to enjoy sex. Then I got my first pool toy. And another. And couple of more. Soon I had a nice collection.

Now I make inflatable toys as a side business _and I fucking love it._


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 31, 2014)

Lisko said:


> Sex with pool toys is so awesome I don't enjoy regular sex with people anymore. I mean, I used to enjoy sex. Then I got my first pool toy. And another. And couple of more. Soon I had a nice collection.
> 
> Now I make inflatable toys as a side business _and I fucking love it._



Shit. Well. Fucking props for honesty. I guess if you fucking love it and you can make cash on the side with it---fucking go for it. 

Just easy there on the drunk shitpostin', yo. It's cool and all, but might wanna go get some sleep and come back in the morning. Don't want to post something you might regret, particularly when you've been awful quiet up until this point in the forums. I mean you seem cool and all. As far as some of the fetish threads that have come up, fucking pool toys is pretty tame.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 31, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Shit. Well. Fucking props for honesty. I guess if you fucking love it and you can make cash on the side with it---fucking go for it.
> 
> Just easy there on the drunk shitpostin', yo. It's cool and all, but might wanna go get some sleep and come back in the morning. Don't want to post something you might regret, particularly when you've been awful quiet up until this point in the forums. I mean you seem cool and all. As far as some of the fetish threads that have come up, fucking pool toys is pretty tame.


It's the weekend in Finland, I wouldn't be surprised if this was an actual drunk shitpost. And if it is, well, perjantai.

Personally, I don't really care what you like fucking, so long as it's legal and so long as it's kept private. It's none of my business.


----------



## Sylver (Oct 31, 2014)

When I was 10 I was at a friend's birthday party, and I suddenly felt the need to pass gas. So I went into their back yard and I remember feeling the pressure build, except nothing happened at first. Then I felt a warm liquid running into my underwear. I immediately realized what had happened so I ran to their toilet and luckily it had only managed to get into my underwear, so after 20 minutes of cleaning myself up I realized that my underwear were a loss and decided to flush them down the toilet. I then emptied their can of air freshener into my pants.

I remember clearly how slowly time seemed to move, standing there awkwardly hoping nobody would come near me; I just wanted it to end and I wanted to go home.

I don't think I've ever actually told someone this before, I was browsing the internet and a story I came across made me remember this incident which I've forgotten about for a few years. Well, now a bunch of weirdos know now..and some stranger has already copied and saved this. Because nothing on the internet is ever truly deleted. Once it goes up, it will never come down.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 31, 2014)

^^^Not quoting so you can delete if you want.

If that was the worst I had to confess, I would be very happy.



Chuchi said:


> Personally, I don't really care what you like fucking, so long as it's legal and so long as it's kept private. It's none of my business.



And as long as it isn't underage.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 31, 2014)

Sylver said:


> When I was 10 I was at a friend's birthday party, and I suddenly felt the need to pass gas. So I went into their back yard and I remember feeling the pressure build, except nothing happened at first. Then I felt a warm liquid running into my underwear. I immediately realized what had happened so I ran to their toilet and luckily it had only managed to get into my underwear, so after 20 minutes of cleaning myself up I realized that my underwear were a loss and decided to flush them down the toilet. I then emptied their can of air freshener into my pants.
> 
> I remember clearly how slowly time seemed to move, standing there awkwardly hoping nobody would come near me; I just wanted it to end and I wanted to go home.
> 
> I don't think I've ever actually told someone this before, I was browsing the internet and a story I came across made me remember this incident which I've forgotten about for a few years. Well, now a bunch of weirdos know now..and some stranger has already copied and saved this. Because nothing on the internet is ever truly deleted. Once it goes up, it will never come down.


You can always edit it out if you regret having strangers read this!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 1, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Sylver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*WELP.*


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 1, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Wearing a tail is weird x3
> 
> ...I know Im wearing one now



I want one.  I would kind of like a scale one but I'm not sure how that would work. I guess something fluffy would be nicer, though.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 1, 2014)

Sylver said:


> -Redacted story-



Your story makes me think of this C:

I'm amazed the toilet didn't clog from your underwear making the bad situation worse.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 1, 2014)

I like speaking with a derbyshire accent sometimes.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2014)

I miss downloadaflareon


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 1, 2014)

i'm in a creative slump and i don't think i have any ideas left at this point in time

i was worried that maybe i was overusing things but now it's all just the same chords, the same approach and to be honest i don't entirely know how to break that...so it's stressful being here at 3 am hoping that i'd finally be able to sit down, and play and enjoy it, but i just feel angry and stressed...

i just wish i knew what i wanted to look for. i feel lost at this point and that certainly isn't helping


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 1, 2014)

I only mention my interests so much because I don't know how not to. I embarrass myself sometimes when I start banging on about stuff. >.>


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Nov 1, 2014)

Nevermind, I'm being way too honest.


----------



## Sylver (Nov 1, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> ^^^Not quoting so you can delete if you want.
> 
> If that was the worst I had to confess, I would be very happy.




I only just realized this was directed at me ._. I didn't mean like quotes or whatever; some people actually copy/paste these things in a text file or something in the event that it's deleted. I know it sounds weird, but I've come across people who actually do that. It's so creepy.. You can quote it if you want it doesn't bother me.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 1, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> Nevermind, I'm being way too honest.



Stop worrying about it. You done what you can, what else is there? Learn everything you can and move forward.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm actually kinda disappointed that nobody ever tries to troll me for being a furry.
It's like I'm missing out on something exciting.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'm actually kinda disappointed that nobody ever tries to troll me for being a furry.
> It's like I'm missing out on something exciting.


Eww goddammit a furry. Fur in yiff you hellfag.
Like seriously, ugh. Could you be more degenerate? 
I bet you like real animals and probably pet your dog too.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 1, 2014)

Operation halloween hoodie was a success. No one really mentioned it, except a co worker asked me who the character was. I responded with a casual ' it's just a hoodie' xD


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'm actually kinda disappointed that nobody ever tries to troll me for being a furry.
> It's like I'm missing out on something exciting.


Just your existence as a self-identifying furfag is enough trolling done to you and your parents by life itself, any further would be overkill.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 1, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Eww goddammit a furry. Fur in yiff you hellfag.
> Like seriously, ugh. Could you be more degenerate?
> I bet you like real animals and probably pet your dog too.


could you put that into moonspeak? :v


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'm actually kinda disappointed that nobody ever tries to troll me for being a furry.
> It's like I'm missing out on something exciting.



The most I've ever gotten was a "yes it is" when I asked in a cheezburger post if it was really THAT wrong.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> The most I've ever gotten was a "yes it is" when I asked in a cheezburger post if it was really THAT wrong.


See, I have this friend, who I know personally, who plays on Steam with me pretty often.
In the past, he has expressed his complete hatred for furfags, how fucked-up they are, blah blah. Nothing unusual here.

But what I truly fail to understand is why he never seems to have noticed in all this time that I have a _blatantly furry Steam avatar_.

I mean,_ come on! _He _can't_ be _that _dim, can he?


----------



## Baz (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> See, I have this friend, who I know personally, who plays on Steam with me pretty often.
> In the past, he has expressed his complete hatred for furfags, how fucked-up they are, blah blah. Nothing unusual here.
> 
> But what I truly fail to understand is why he never seems to have noticed in all this time that I have a _blatantly furry Steam avatar_.
> ...


 My one and only friend irl hates furries with a pure passion, hates gays, hates everything in the fandom and hates their ideology. Somehow over the years he hasnt found out that im a furry either, even though my desktop background that he has seen several times, and an art folder that I keep all of the furry art iv collected over the years. He somehow has not managed to find out the im a furry. Hes not dumb either but it baffles me how he has not found out either. I just hope he doesn't find my tails and ears >_>


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 1, 2014)

i had a whole 6 paragraph post typed out before Safari crashed so let's pretend this post is a huge wall of text. Okay? Okay.

i had a similar case just yesterday with a friend of a friend. She went off on a "burn the furfags" tirade in my kitchen because she just cut ties with a close friend who turned out to be a furry. i was standing there taking it like, "Dude, i'm right here!". Despite the art all over my apartment and furry empathy i was expressing, she couldn't put two and two together. it was kinda jarring.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2014)

Baz said:


> My one and only friend irl hates furries with a pure passion, hates gays, hates everything in the fandom and hates their ideology. Somehow over the years he hasnt found out that im a furry either, even though my desktop background that he has seen several times, and an art folder that I keep all of the furry art iv collected over the years. He somehow has not managed to find out the im a furry. Hes not dumb either but it baffles me how he has not found out either. I just hope he doesn't find my tails and ears >_>


I used to feel the way you do. Treating the fandom like it's a deadly secret.
But the thing is, I'm itching for people to find out! I want to see my friends surprised that I like something weird. My life is already too dull for me to want peace and quiet. Screw that! 
I wanna be the quirky dude. 

Thing is, nobody hates me and it's deadly boring.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> See, I have this friend, who I know personally, who plays on Steam with me pretty often.
> In the past, he has expressed his complete hatred for furfags, how fucked-up they are, blah blah. Nothing unusual here.
> 
> But what I truly fail to understand is why he never seems to have noticed in all this time that I have a _blatantly furry Steam avatar_.
> ...





Baz said:


> My one and only friend irl hates furries with a pure passion, hates gays, hates everything in the fandom and hates their ideology. Somehow over the years he hasnt found out that im a furry either, even though my desktop background that he has seen several times, and an art folder that I keep all of the furry art iv collected over the years. He somehow has not managed to find out the im a furry. Hes not dumb either but it baffles me how he has not found out either. I just hope he doesn't find my tails and ears >_>



... In these cases, I wonder if there's an aspect of denial to it. If it looks like a furry, walks like a furry, and talks like a furry, then it's probably a furry. Or Bigfoot, but he has taken fursuiting to the next level.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> ... In these cases, I wonder if there's an aspect of denial to it. If it looks like a furry, walks like a furry, and talks like a furry, then it's probably a furry. Or Bigfoot, but he has taken fursuiting to the next level.


I do have one friend who knows I'm a furry, but that's because he asked me how I met one of my internet friends and I couldn't be bothered to lie.
I have fun with him now, making jokes about how weird furries are. But I can totally tell he's a little uncomfortable with the idea that I made myself a furry persona, and that I have such a 'faggy'-looking name on FAF. He doesn't really want to bear it thought, which is fine.
See, when he asks me whether or not I do certain things in this fandom, I have to lie to him sometimes. Y'know, just to maintain his respect. And so he keeps thinking I'm sane.


----------



## Kleric (Nov 1, 2014)

I certainly don't have much to show for it, but I actually think it would be interesting to let my friends know I am a furry.
Of course, one of them actually did express that they thought I was one (this was before I even considered myself one), because of my affinity for Khajiit. Which would make sense for them to think so, because I even managed to have them let my D&D character be a Khajiit. xD

So I don't think they'd be surprised If I told them, but it would be fun to add on to the weird collaborative group of friends we are (It's like a salad bowl mix of completely different ideologies and cultures).


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I certainly don't have much to show for it, but I actually think it would be interesting to let my friends know I am a furry.
> Of course, one of them actually did express that they thought I was one (this was before I even considered myself one), because of my affinity for Khajiit. Which would make sense for them to think so, because I even managed to have them let my D&D character be a Khajiit. xD
> 
> So I don't think they'd be surprised If I told them, but it would be fun to add on to the weird collaborative group of friends we are (It's like a salad bowl mix of completely different ideologies and cultures).


Heh, I say go for it.
Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Kleric (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Heh, I say go for it.
> Sounds like fun to me!



Yeah, but I won't just blatantly bring it up.
If they ask again, I won't hold back this time... or I'll just bring it up at a moment relevant to the current topic. :V


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I do have one friend who knows I'm a furry, but that's because he asked me how I met one of my internet friends and I couldn't be bothered to lie.
> I have fun with him now, making jokes about how weird furries are. But I can totally tell he's a little uncomfortable with the idea that I made myself a furry persona, and that I have such a 'faggy'-looking name on FAF. He doesn't really want to bear it thought, which is fine.
> See, when he asks me whether or not I do certain things in this fandom, I have to lie to him sometimes. Y'know, just to maintain his respect. And so he keeps thinking I'm sane.


I used to be in a community. We had an artist, great guy. Still around on FA these days and active, but I don't talk to him much. One of the other members was a big of a jerk about the fact he did furry art. I never paid much attention to it, as it was before I joined the fandom. Community shut down. Few years later, the guy establishes contact again. This is after I joined the fandom. One of the first things he did? He went on a rant about the aforementioned artist. Not like a reasonable rant or anything. Just a pure, hate-fuelled rant that had reasonable cause.

That's about the only time I've really seen that kind of reaction.

Suffice to say, I decided I didn't care to talk to him again.



Kleric said:


> I certainly don't have much to show for it, but I actually think it would be interesting to let my friends know I am a furry.
> Of course, one of them actually did express that they thought I was one (this was before I even considered myself one), because of my affinity for Khajiit. Which would make sense for them to think so, because I even managed to have them let my D&D character be a Khajiit. xD
> 
> So I don't think they'd be surprised If I told them, but it would be fun to add on to the weird collaborative group of friends we are (It's like a salad bowl mix of completely different ideologies and cultures).


I don't see why not. So far, no one has given much care to it when I've told them. It mostly just gives something new to joke and make fun of, but it's all in good fun so I don't mind.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 1, 2014)

Baz said:


> My one and only friend irl hates furries with a pure passion, hates gays, hates everything in the fandom and hates their ideology. Somehow over the years he hasnt found out that im a furry either, even though my desktop background that he has seen several times, and an art folder that I keep all of the furry art iv collected over the years. He somehow has not managed to find out the im a furry. Hes not dumb either but it baffles me how he has not found out either. I just hope he doesn't find my tails and ears >_>



I'd rather have no friends at all if my only friend was a bigoted homophobe.


----------



## Baz (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I used to feel the way you do. Treating the fandom like it's a deadly secret.
> But the thing is, I'm itching for people to find out! I want to see my friends surprised that I like something weird. My life is already too dull for me to want peace and quiet. Screw that!
> I wanna be the quirky dude.
> 
> Thing is, nobody hates me and it's deadly boring.


 If he wasnt the only friend I had, then would, and im thinking about telling him I hate having to keep secretes from people. As for just doing something like wearing a tail in public, iv done that before to places like the grocery store but hes my only friend lol. My lifes extremely dull and I wish it wasn't, I just sit at a computer and do work, or go to the garage and work on some pointless project



RedSavage said:


> I'd rather have no friends at all if my only friend was a bigoted homophobe.


 Yeah, and I wouldn't be his friend but I live out in the woods in a small neighborhood where I am not liked, I dont go to a regular school and don't have much contact with people at all. Im honestly afraid of not having any friends so I try to keep atleast one I was friendless for 3 years and hated it, worst feeling in the world. Not even any online friends. But yeah it kinda sucks being friends with him, he thinks hes the best person in the world and it gets old fast to say the least lol.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2014)

Baz said:


> Yeah, and I wouldn't be his friend but I live out in the woods in a small neighborhood where I am not liked, I dont go to a regular school and don't have much contact with people at all. Im honestly afraid of not having any friends so I try to keep atleast one I was friendless for 3 years and hated it, worst feeling in the world. Not even any online friends. But yeah it kinda sucks being friends with him, he thinks hes the best person in the world and it gets old fast to say the least lol.


Ah, stop being so soft with him! You're giving him ego fuel.
You should be jokey and sarcastic with people like that guy.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm getting withdrawals from not playing Skyrim.

I watch people on YouTube play, to make myself feel better.


----------



## Baz (Nov 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Ah, stop being so soft with him! You're giving him ego fuel.
> You should be jokey and sarcastic with people like that guy.


Yeah that is very true about that. Ill try to be more jokey and sarcastic with him xD never tried that before but sounds like a good idea. I really am way to soft of a person lol I need more of joking side fun side of me, like my fursona does


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 1, 2014)

On the topic of fuzzy haters, I don't recall ever knownig one. I don't really know though. I have an old school friend who is associated with the fandom and a member of FA. Then again I tend not to bring it up irl unless I'm talking to my boyfriend or close family. My boyfriend doesn't really care and kinda wishes I'd shut up about this forum for once. xD


----------



## Echoshock (Nov 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm getting withdrawals from not playing Skyrim.



People keep talking about Skyrim, but I still don't know what it is.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 1, 2014)

Echoshock said:


> People keep talking about Skyrim, but I still don't know what it is.


Bullshit.
Do you live under a cyber-rock?


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm mostly turned away by Bathesda games.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 1, 2014)

I suck at Skyrim, but I do enjoy the atmosphere. I just like to sit and listen to music sometimes while I watch from a high place.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 1, 2014)

I once mentioned furry to a friend, and then this asshole interjected by pretty much listing off every stereotype about furries

and then I jst felt really annoyed. now this person was looking at me like i did any of those things (which I did not at the time)


----------



## Feste (Nov 1, 2014)

I can't stop randomly singing Hall & Oates songs, I've been binging them and I'm not even sure why...


----------



## Ieono (Nov 1, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I only mention my interests so much because I don't know how not to. I embarrass myself sometimes when I start banging on about stuff. >.>



It's the cutest.


----------



## belmonkey (Nov 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm getting withdrawals from not playing Skyrim.
> 
> I watch people on YouTube play, to make myself feel better.



I so want to get back into Skyrim, but I'm turned off by the idea of playing it on this laptop. I need to get myself a desktop with a GTX 980 or something and mod it like crazy.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm tempting to buy these pair of pokemon shoes just because I can fit them. It kinda makes me happy that I can wear shoes meant for 10 year olds.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 2, 2014)

I talk about weird things when I'm on Skype with my friends.

And I mean *weird* things.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I'd rather have no friends at all if my only friend was a bigoted homophobe.



One of my friends explained to me that, while he doesn't personally care, I am going to jahanam/muslim hell for being a homogay. 

We're still buds, though. As if I care what he thinks Gawd thinks of me.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 2, 2014)

Well.... I bought some fried fish this morning from weekly souk, and it seems that I have taken the vendor's balance weight along with the fish. And now its afternoon, so the souk's finished.... I wish I can find him again next week so I can return it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 2, 2014)

My predisposition towards furries is a negative one.
Everyone's a creep until proven innocent.

Also I do a quick FAF background check on people before befriending them.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 2, 2014)

I just ordered Hello Kitty vinyl wall decals and a pokeball bra on eBay.  ...'Pokebra' if you will...

I've never even PLAYED PokÃ©mon!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 2, 2014)

It took me two years to remember someone's name and he lives in the same dorm I live in.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> It took me two years to remember someone's name and he lives in the same dorm I live in.


Not knowing someone's name is the worst.
I mean, you can't just _ask_ them what their name is after you've been been in their company for a while!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 2, 2014)

Whenever i forget someone's name i should know, i just ask them how to spell their name.

"How do you spell you name, dude?"
"My name?"
"Yeah. Sometimes i've seen it spelled with a "Y", sometimes with an 'E'..."
"Uuuuh, it's spelled 'T' 'O' 'D' 'D'."
"Eeeerrr, uuuh. Thanks! Mystery solved!"

On second thought, that's a terrible idea unless you're sure it ends in a vowel.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 2, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Not knowing someone's name is the worst.
> I mean, you can't just _ask_ them what their name is after you've been been in their company for a while!



Agreed, that's why it took so long.



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Whenever i forget someone's name i should know, i just ask them how to spell their name.
> 
> "How do you spell you name, dude?"
> "My name?"
> ...



Why haven't I thought of that?! Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 2, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Whenever i forget someone's name i should know, i just ask them how to spell their name.
> 
> "How do you spell you name, dude?"
> "My name?"
> ...



Another way:



> "Hey, whats your name again?"
> 
> "Uh, Jake?"
> 
> ...



Now you know his full name, and people won't find asking what their last name is as awkward.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 2, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> It took me two years to remember someone's name and he lives in the same dorm I live in.



Oh my gosh, I just realized I don't know what my brother's last name is. Granted he's a half brother and I know his legal name, but he doesn't use it. I don't think I could just ask him...


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 2, 2014)

I secretly want someone to draw a chalk penis on the sidewalk at work again.

I want to make more penis jokes.

I rubbed that last one pretty hard.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2014)

I did a statistical quantitative analysis for a qualitative research project >.<


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Oh my gosh, I just realized I don't know what my brother's last name is. Granted he's a half brother and I know his legal name, but he doesn't use it. I don't think I could just ask him...



New record!


----------



## Feste (Nov 2, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I did a statistical quantitative analysis for a qualitative research project >.<



Hey, better to go overboard than...under...board? Data is ALWAYS useful.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 2, 2014)

Confession : Whenever i see Pokemon art, official or otherwise, my brain shoots straight into the gutter. Right into pervy town. Directly into What-the-fuck-ville. Do not pass GO, do not collect $200.

i don't play the game or know anyone who does. i have virtually no ties to the franchise because i never got into it. i love a lot of designs and the Japanese anime look so i tend to peek at fanart here and there. Unfortunately i see more R34 than anything else and it's taken over as what i associate with yiffy stuff. i don't even seek it out. it's just everywhere i go! it's jarring whenever i see official merchandise and games at the store because for a split second i think to myself, "Wait! There's a kid's videogame based on this stuff?!?!". i often forget that it's a GAME! it's a CARTOON! For EVERYONE! Not just perverts! :V

A similar thing happens with MLP stuff too. i haven't watched the show in almost a year but whenever i stumble on an episode i forget to separate head-canon and fanart from the official stuff. Like that Celestia isn't a horny troll and Luna isn't really a gamer. Molestia and Two Best Sisters Play has warped them completely! ...in a good way, though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 2, 2014)

I put a laser pointer on a cat's head and made her eyes glow.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 2, 2014)

I get scared of people shouting, and large crowds. 
I tend to hide a lot inside and behind a computer.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Nov 2, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I did a statistical quantitative analysis for a qualitative research project >.<



you are a monster


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 2, 2014)

Charrio said:


> I get scared of people shouting, and large crowds.
> I tend to hide a lot inside and behind a computer.


How big is your computer if you can hide inside it? :V


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 2, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> How big is your computer if you can hide inside it? :V



Maybe she uses one of those ones back in the day that were the size of large rooms.

Damn that makes me want a large computer with the stuff all around me and the controls/screen inside of it.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 2, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Maybe she uses one of those ones back in the day that were the size of large rooms.
> 
> Damn that makes me want a large computer with the stuff all around me and the controls/screen inside of it.



that just made me think...with tower computers, the size of them have never really changed since the 90s but have gotten collectively better and more powerful. Imagine how powerful the room sized computers would be. I could play game 3/4 generations ahead of everyone...that would be amazing.

Oh right a confession... I find myself uncomfortable around black people...im not a racist or anything its just there hardly any around where I live so I constantly find myself worrying about what I say in case I do come off as a racist. That's why I was really shocked when I learned Hikaru was black, I was talking to him completely normally and got on with the guy. I think when it all boils down, its just paranoia of being labeled a racist.


----------



## Chaossal (Nov 2, 2014)

I like to try to comment so that I know what page I stopped reading on so that I can catch up on all the confessions that are said after my last one.
And I really love the newest mystery skull song but I think it's crappy people have been making porn of his fursona without permission. Just because someone makes something popular does not mean its ok to do what you want with his sona.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Oh right a confession... I find myself uncomfortable around black people...im not a racist or anything its just there hardly any around where I live so I constantly find myself worrying about what I say in case I do come off as a racist. That's why I was really shocked when I learned Hikaru was black, I was talking to him completely normally and got on with the guy. I think when it all boils down, its just paranoia of being labeled a racist.


I've always found it hilarious that British people are terrified of accidentally being racist, it makes absolutely no fucking sense. "(Oh God he has more melanin that me...ok, ok, don't say anything offensive Charles. You don't want to make him feel oppressed. Make sure you don't mention the word black because then he'll remember that he's black and that'll be awkward) Oh hello there young man...oh yes i wouldn't mind a cup of coffee, 2 sugars and lots of milk, i hate it black! (oh Christ i'm a terrible human being)"


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 2, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I've always found it hilarious that British people are terrified of accidentally being racist, it makes absolutely no fucking sense. "(Oh God he has more melanin that me...ok, ok, don't say anything offensive Charles. You don't want to make him feel oppressed. Make sure you don't mention the word black because then he'll remember that he's black and that'll be awkward) Oh hello there young man...oh yes i wouldn't mind a cup of coffee, 2 sugars and lots of milk, i hate it black! (oh Christ i'm a terrible human being)"



I'm not that bad though...but yeah. I'm actually fine with talking to every other race but  black people, I'm more used to talking to asians and all that...especially eastern Europeans. Those guys are fun as fuck... Especially the Norwegians and Swedish.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 2, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> that just made me think...with tower computers, the size of them have never really changed since the 90s but have gotten collectively better and more powerful. Imagine how powerful the room sized computers would be. I could play game 3/4 generations ahead of everyone...that would be amazing.
> 
> Oh right a confession... I find myself uncomfortable around black people...im not a racist or anything its just there hardly any around where I live so I constantly find myself worrying about what I say in case I do come off as a racist. That's why I was really shocked when I learned Hikaru was black, I was talking to him completely normally and got on with the guy. I think when it all boils down, its just paranoia of being labeled a racist.



Anything and everything anyone says doesn't apply to me because I'm not even hyooman. Furrehs 4 lyfe! :V


----------



## belmonkey (Nov 2, 2014)

I tend not to judge people much when they screw something up, but secretly I kinda feel better about all my screw-ups.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 2, 2014)

I tend to get over-interested in things to the point where I sink myself into a topic and eventually overdose on it.

This time it's tanks.
I've spent my weekend reading wiki articles, played tank videogames and watched documentaries.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 2, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> That's why I was really shocked when I learned Hikaru was black, I was talking to him completely normally and got on with the guy. I think when it all boils down, its just paranoia of being labeled a racist.









I looked all over for the video but couldn't find it. You'll just have to watch the movie.


----------



## shteev (Nov 2, 2014)

here we go 
10% done on an essay due tomorrow
it's entirely my fault for waiting on it for so long
but still
crying


----------



## Ieono (Nov 2, 2014)

I try not to have anything to do with people who make a big deal out of other people's race. Culture and ethnicity are one thing, but does the color of a person's skin really matter whatsoever? I don't think so.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 2, 2014)

Somewhat related,  I didn't want to post in the selfie thread in the first place because I'd prefer people to think of me as a little green lizard.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 2, 2014)

^^^I still see you as a green lizard x3

OT: ...I had to break into my own house today. 

It's a good thing I can fit through small windows.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Somewhat related,  I didn't want to post in the selfie thread in the first place because I'd prefer people to think of me as a little green lizard.



Either way, you're adorbs.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Somewhat related,  I didn't want to post in the selfie thread in the first place because I'd prefer people to think of me as a little green lizard.


Though I have posted there, I totally understand you. xD I like keeping up the "whimsy", I am a small bonobo mooning everyone, I AMMMMM!


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 2, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I tend to get over-interested in things to the point where I sink myself into a topic and eventually overdose on it.
> 
> This time it's tanks.
> I've spent my weekend reading wiki articles, played tank videogames and watched documentaries.



Don't forget drawing tanks.

I could tell how much you were into tanks based on that blockfox comic you drew. :V


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 2, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Though I have posted there, I totally understand you. xD I like keeping up the "whimsy", I am a small bonobo mooning everyone, I AMMMMM!


You have no idea how long it took for me to realise that's what your avatar is. I kept thinking it was an extremely elongated black labrador's muzzle with some sort of twisted front legs.

I'm kind of happy it's just a mooning bonobo.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 2, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> You have no idea how long it took for me to realise that's what your avatar is. I kept thinking it was an extremely elongated black labrador's muzzle with some sort of twisted front legs.
> 
> I'm kind of happy it's just a mooning bonobo.



This made me laugh more than it should.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 2, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I've always found it hilarious that British people are terrified of accidentally being racist, it makes absolutely no fucking sense. "(Oh God he has more melanin that me...ok, ok, don't say anything offensive Charles. You don't want to make him feel oppressed. Make sure you don't mention the word black because then he'll remember that he's black and that'll be awkward) Oh hello there young man...oh yes i wouldn't mind a cup of coffee, 2 sugars and lots of milk, i hate it black! (oh Christ i'm a terrible human being)"



In america, people go extremely far for not being "racist".

I live near a liberal arts college. The students there are doing a huge movement against white professors for the sake of "diversity". If you were to dislike a teacher there who was of a demographic other than a white male, you'd receive vandalism and sometimes anonymous death threats. Bonus points if you are also a white male.

Definitely this doesn't just happen in America, South Africa does it too in the job market.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 2, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> This made me laugh more than it should.


Glad to have entertained!



Mr. Sparta said:


> In america, people go extremely far for not being "racist".
> 
> I live near a liberal arts college. The students there are doing a huge movement against white professors for the sake of "diversity". If you were to dislike a teacher there who was of a demographic other than a white male, you'd receive vandalism and sometimes anonymous death threats. Bonus points if you are also a white male.
> 
> Definitely this doesn't just happen in America, South Africa does it too in the job market.


Haven't seen much of that here. I'm not sure if that's because people don't care, or just because people don't get into situations where it's relevant.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 2, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> In america, people go extremely far for not being racistt".
> 
> I live near a liberal arts college. The students there are doing a huge movement against white professors for the sake of "diversity". If you were to dislike a teacher there who was of a demographic other than a white male, you'd receive vandalism and sometimes anonymous death threats. Bonus points if you are also a white male.
> 
> Definitely this doesn't just happen in America, South Africa does it too in the job market.



They have it Mexico between the light skinned Mexicans and the dark skinned Mexicans. I understand it's pretty bad. (To be honest I usually can't tell the Spanish from the Indians.) Come to think of it I haven't ever seen any overt racism in real life.

Edit: thanks up there


----------



## Feste (Nov 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> They have it Mexico between the light skinned Mexicans and the dark skinned Mexicans. I understand it's pretty bad. (To be honest I usually can't tell the Spanish from the Indians.) Come to think of it I haven't ever seen any overt racism in real life.
> 
> Edit: thanks up there



Yeah this sort of racism is EVERYWHERE too (example: Rwanda genocide). I was just talking with my roommate about how in Israel, there's actually racism against the Sephardic Jews. Really weird.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 2, 2014)

Feste said:


> Yeah this sort of racism is EVERYWHERE too (example: Rwanda genocide). I was just talking with my roommate about how in Israel, there's actually racism against the Sephardic Jews. Really weird.



And yet a lot of the college students i live by actually believe only white people can be racist.


----------



## Feste (Nov 2, 2014)

Just show them this if they complain.

Also, since you are fro the Northwest....is it Reed College? That sounds like a Reed College sort of thing to happen.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 2, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> And yet a lot of the college students i live by actually believe only white people can be racist.



I find that really funny. Anyone can be rascist really. My folks are borderline racist towards white people, especially those with blonde hair and blue eyes. 

And as bad as it sounds, I confess to having a not so fair opinion of Asian people. It's mostly because of the bad interaction, or just plain lack of interaction, I've had with people of Asian descent. It's not to a point to where I would treat them unfairly, but I can't help but feel en garde when dealing with them.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 2, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I find that really funny. Anyone can be rascist really. My folks are borderline racist towards white people, especially those with blonde hair and blue eyes.
> 
> And as bad as it sounds, I confess to having a not so fair opinion of Asian people. It's mostly because of the bad interaction, or just plain lack of interaction, I've had with people of Asian descent. It's not to a point to where I would treat them unfairly, but I can't help but feel en garde when dealing with them.


be aware that asian is a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge generalization. there are certain things about korean, vietnamese, thai, chinese, and japanese people that could arguably be considered similar and therefore represents an "asian" culture, but by no means is Asian a fair dichotomy


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I tend to get over-interested in things to the point where I sink myself into a topic and eventually overdose on it.
> 
> This time it's tanks.
> I've spent my weekend reading wiki articles, played tank videogames and watched documentaries.



That's funny, when I haven't been busy with my trip/outings, I've been reading about anti-tank weaponry/ammunition/systems. Even whilst enjoying Carnau's company I had been thinking about armour penetration. After that I read a little about depleted uranium shells, I wanted to know what those were all about.

Speaking of going out I also went to the Intrepid mueseum, as well as aboard the Growler submarine.

I made people laugh about the Growler when they asked me if I had a good time. I said "Yes, this was awesome, I've never been on a spaceship before."

It was awesome though.


----------



## Selachi (Nov 2, 2014)

The fact that i'm a furry doesn't really bother me anymore, but I still occasionally get harsh intrusive thoughts when I find myself thinking about furry-related stuff (ie "Damn, I am a huge faggot" "Seriously, what the hell man?".....yeah that kind of thing.)


----------



## Distorted (Nov 3, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> be aware that asian is a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge generalization. there are certain things about korean, vietnamese, thai, chinese, and japanese people that could arguably be considered similar and therefore represents an "asian" culture, but by no means is Asian a fair dichotomy



That's true. I'll admit it's pretty unfair to do that. For some reason I thought generalizing would make it less harsh, but it's still pretty bad. 

I mainly meant to say that I'm careful around Chinese people because they always treat me like I'm either an idiot or a criminal. My last roommate in college was Chinese and would get together with his friends putting down people for getting B's and other ridiculous things. A lot of other Chinese and Korean students would look at me like I was some sort of bad guy, and I couldn't help but wonder if it was because the color of my skin.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 3, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Even whilst enjoying Carnau's company I had been thinking about armour penetration.


Yeah i'm not even going to touch that one...


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 3, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I tend to get over-interested in things to the point where I sink myself into a topic and eventually overdose on it.
> 
> This time it's tanks.
> I've spent my weekend reading wiki articles, played tank videogames and watched documentaries.


I'm very much the same, and currently on a similar tank-kick. I wonder why.
Been having fun paging through this.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I've always found it hilarious that British people are terrified of accidentally being racist, it makes absolutely no fucking sense. "(Oh God he has more melanin that me...ok, ok, don't say anything offensive Charles. You don't want to make him feel oppressed. Make sure you don't mention the word black because then he'll remember that he's black and that'll be awkward) Oh hello there young man...oh yes i wouldn't mind a cup of coffee, 2 sugars and lots of milk, i hate it black! (oh Christ i'm a terrible human being)"



Actually, from what my UK S.O. has told me, they don't really give a fuck over there if they seem racist or not.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 3, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Actually, from what my UK S.O. has told me, they don't really give a fuck over there if they seem racist or not.


It depends where you are. You get your outright assholes, you get people that say "I'm not racist but...here's something incredibly racist that i believe" and you have people that get anxious around people with darker skin then them because they don't want to be offensive. And then you have people like me that just laugh at them all and don't give a fuck about race.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 3, 2014)

Feste said:


> Just show them this if they complain.
> 
> Also, since you are fro the Northwest....is it Reed College? That sounds like a Reed College sort of thing to happen.



No, it's a private university, so SJW's dominate a large majority of the student body. Reed College does pull the same shit from time to time, though.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2014)

KyryK said:


> It depends where you are. You get your outright assholes, you get people that say "I'm not racist but...here's something incredibly racist that i believe" and you have people that get anxious around people with darker skin then them because they don't want to be offensive. And then you have people like me that just laugh at them all and don't give a fuck about race.



I was thinking of something more along the lines of the ostracism of the colored peoples in the mostly white society over there and the immense fear of immigration/the other(as is common with island nations), but racism's just about jokes and naughty words said to each other immarite? :V


----------



## KyryK (Nov 3, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I was thinking of something more along the lines of the ostracism of the colored peoples in the mostly white society over there and the immense fear of immigration/the other(as is common with island nations), but racism's just about jokes and naughty words said to each other immarite? :V


Again it depends on where you live. But there are a few seemingly closed groups of coloured peoples and stupider people can feel unwelcome in those areas plus more right wing viewpoints regarding immigrants have flourished thanks to the recession and opportunistic politicians scapegoating them you are correct. The second problem will go some way to solving itself when things are more prosperous and the first one is a result of people with similar cultures wanting to stick together, i'd hardly call it ostracism.


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2014)

Threesomes suck and I roll my eyes at the suggestion of 'em, and as was proven yet again last night, someone needs to either coat me in ice or hypnotise my stamina back to normal levels. Blue as fuck right now.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> Threesomes suck and I roll my eyes at the suggestion of 'em, and as was proven yet again last night, someone needs to either coat me in ice or hypnotise my stamina back to normal levels. Blue as fuck right now.


I remember when you had your first threesome and you were pissed because you were overwhelmed by it. ;p


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2014)

>.> quilava

The novelty wore off, I s'pose... But shit. I just really need a fuck right now - and not a two-for-one special, if you know what I mean.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> The novelty wore off, I s'pose... But shit. I just really need a fuck right now - and not a two-for-one special, if you know what I mean.



-scrolls up-

-scrolls down-

Man, _at least you're gettin' some._ Do you know how hard it is to find a queer cowboy around these parts? Or one who'd vaguely be interested in a queer type? _Everyone is so far in the closet they're frotting with Mr. Tumnus around these parts. _


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

I bloodied an ass last week and now need to visit an STD screening clinic to be safe.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Half my farts smell like eggs.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 3, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Half my farts smell like eggs.


The distinct smell of sulphur is as sweet as a decaying rose on a bed of ass.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 3, 2014)

What the hell is going on in here everything is sigquote gold xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 3, 2014)

I love sarcastic coffeecups sigquote.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 3, 2014)

I get ticked off by people using the word "epic" to describe mundane events or things. 
If someone fucks up a batch of cookies it's not an "EPIC FAIL LOL XD", and no, you did not just take an "epic shit".
The word has lost its weight completely because of internet meme-a-holics.
If I google "epic" all I get are stupid memeframed pictures.

It's one of those words that should be banned from the majority of people.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 3, 2014)

I wore my hoodie around all day yesterday xD I only went to a draft at a card shop, but still...

^ lol I used 'epic' in the comic thread >_<


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

In a futile struggle to remain cute and fluffy forever, I've stooped to using knockoff Rogaine.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 3, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I wore my hoodie around all day yesterday xD I only went to a draft at a card shop, but still...
> 
> ^ lol I used 'epic' in the comic thread >_<


That epic sparked this confession. Since the comic was actually well done and long it's alright.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 3, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That epic sparked this confession. Since the comic was actually well done and long it's alright.


I figured it had had something to do with it xD


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> >.> quilava
> 
> The novelty wore off, I s'pose... But shit. I just really need a fuck right now - and not a two-for-one special, if you know what I mean.


to be honest, i can't sympathize. i've fucked once in the past five months or so and i'm satisfied. i guess after a while you have to count your blessings.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I get ticked off by people using the word "epic" to describe mundane events or things.
> If someone fucks up a batch of cookies it's not an "EPIC FAIL LOL XD", and no, you did not just take an "epic shit".
> The word has lost its weight completely because of internet meme-a-holics.
> If I google "epic" all I get are stupid memeframed pictures.
> ...


blah blah evoluttion of language to create new meanings

regardless i also dislike the more common usage of the word. it's kinda like salamence; it's really in itself awesome but you see it overused so damn much


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 3, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Do you know how hard it is to find a queer cowboy around these parts? Or one who'd vaguely be interested in a queer type? _Everyone is so far in the closet they're frotting with Mr. Tumnus around these parts. _



Well, there's always Huston. 

And that's what I love about living in a big city in a liberal nation, people overall are just a lot more free and open.  If you want to explore, oh you can explore here in Toronto. XD


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 3, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> -scrolls up-
> 
> -scrolls down-
> 
> Man, _at least you're gettin' some._ Do you know how hard it is to find a queer cowboy around these parts? Or one who'd vaguely be interested in a queer type? _Everyone is so far in the closet they're frotting with Mr. Tumnus around these parts. _



I think I could do it with Mr. Tumnus. Does that mean I'm bi or something?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 3, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I think I could do it with Mr. Tumnus. Does that mean I'm bi or something?


After reading your earlier post about the selfie thread, all i can picture in my head is you as the Geico gecko in an awkward threesome. Not like a large people-size either. Like...a tiny gecko...with a Australian accent...going at it with two people-size partners.

Edit : OMG! Just imagine Flo, the black guy from Allstate and the Geico Gecko!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 3, 2014)

It's too cold to go outside so instead of jogging I'm just going up and down the 5 floor stairwell


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 3, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> It's *too cold to go outside* so instead of jogging I'm just going up and down the 5 floor stairwell


is there even such a thing? the only excuse i will accept is the door litteraly being blocked by either a wall of snow or a Yeti.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 3, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> is there even such a thing? the only excuse i will accept is the door litteraly being blocked by either a wall of snow or a Yeti.


Running out in the cold isn't all that good for your throat and it can be ice on the streets.
I wish I had a flight of stairs I could go up and down here.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2014)

When I was 5 years old, I picked up a random polystyrene ball (you know the type that they use to fill bean-bag chairs) lying on the floor of a department store, and shoved it right in my ear. It went in too far to be able to dig out again, and I never told anyone. Unless it randomly fell out since, it's still in there.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

I did the same thing with a pencil eraser in 4th grade, except it was in my nose. I forgot about it for over a year, until my nose started bleeding. At first they thought it was a rare but 100% fatal type of cancer, when in fact the eraser had calcified and become surrounded in granulation tissue.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 3, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> is there even such a thing? the only excuse i will accept is the door litteraly being blocked by either a wall of snow or a Yeti.


ok lemme rephrase that

"i don't want to go out in the cold just to fucking run in circles because that's a waste of time and energy so i'm going to do it inside"


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I did the same thing with a pencil eraser in 4th grade, except it was in my nose. I forgot about it for over a year, until my nose started bleeding. At first they thought it was a rare but 100% fatal type of cancer, when in fact the eraser had calcified and become surrounded in granulation tissue.


How the f-...
Dude, i've had allergies my whole life. For nearly two decades i've had in a perpetually stuffy nose. When you got that shit removed, did you breathe any easier? Because of my allergies, the times where i can breathe clearly are few and far between; but when it happens, breathing through my nostrils is overwhelming. Like i'm gasping for air. How did forget that was in there?!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

I guess I had it jammed in *that* far. They let me look at it with the endoscope myself (the tube was just long and flexible enough).


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

Man I ate some chocolate covered twinks that were out of date and I am seriously regretting life choices right now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Man I ate some chocolate covered twinks that were out of date and I am seriously regretting life choices right now.


My mind turned that into something horrible.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2014)

I am such a massive sucker for brown eyes that I doubt I would ever date someone who didn't have brown eyes.

As someone with blue eyes (actually they have turned grey over my life) I don't understand all the love for them, at all.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 3, 2014)

Indeed. Most plebeian colour (happy thing that mine are so dark that're almost black... blargh, brown)


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My mind turned that into something horrible.



Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I am such a massive sucker for brown eyes that I doubt I would ever date someone who didn't have brown eyes.
> As someone with blue eyes (actually they have turned grey over my life) I don't understand all the love for them, at all.



This makes me okay with my plain brown eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My mind turned that into something horrible.





Hikaru Okami said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.



Wha-? OH FUCK. TWINKIES. MEANT TWINKIES YO. 
Meh fuck it. The typo is hilarious.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 3, 2014)

Another brown-eyed gal here. I still think they're pretty boring though. My husband has two different eye colors. One is green and one is hazel.


@Red WERE THOSE CHOCODILES? I always wanted to try Chocodiles, but it wasn't until after I left the fucking US that they popped up in WI. qnq


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> @Red WERE THOSE CHOCODILES? I always wanted to try Chocodiles, but it wasn't until after I left the fucking US that they popped up in WI. qnq



No like
Literal
Chocolate covered twinkies. They're "new". Honestly I prefer them to regular twinkies. But in all honesty neither of them are that good. I was just hungry and had no money and my boss was all "throwing these out" and I was "WAIT....lemme have one."


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't have any confessions to confess so all I've been doing is replying to people.

Edit: I guess I can confess that I have the tendency to add "e" after every word. Such as righte, groupe, supporte, etc. I dunno why.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 3, 2014)

More often then not, I'm on FAF as a guest just lurking because I don't really have anything to add to discussions, so why bother logging in?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 3, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I don't have any confessions to confess so all I've been doing is replying to people.
> 
> Edit: I guess I can confess that I have the tendency to add "e" after every word. Such as righte, groupe, supporte, etc. I dunno why.



You ever notice i do this ... too much...yeah that's my text related confession, i should really cut those down


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm going to have sex toys delivered to me at the office I work in.

Don't get me wrong, this isn't anything freaky, it's just that getting the slip at my new apartment, THEN going to the post office to pick it up and all that is a hassle.  So I'm gonna have most of my online shopping delivered to the office where.  ...Including sex toys. >_>;


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

Today I saw a comic that started off alright, but then had a fox-chick shit in front of a guy. They stopped and snuggled for a bit and fucking stared at it like it was a beautiful child they had conceived together. Said piece of shit then turned into a leprechaun with a big hard dick. It made out with both of the "parents" and then harpooned said dick into the "father" and started humping him for all it was worth. Fox-shit-momma was surprised at first, but then started to get into it as she watched. Shit-leprechaun then swelled and inflated up to about four times its original size and then unloaded into the shit-dad, swelling him up with the spontaneously created jizz. 

Shit-momma-fox, now fully turned on, then crawled on top of shit-dad and starts riding him over his extremely distended stomach as shit-leprechaun takes top and has a second go into her tail-hole. Shit-dad then begins shitting jizz everywhere--like a fire hose fountain, and then everyone cums and it's the most disgusting fucking thing in the world.

After a moments post-orgasm rest, the leprechaun then spreads shit-fox-momma's cooch wide open and then crawls back into her. The comic ends with the shit-dad and shit-mom holding their hands over her belly in a very loving way. 




_I have never laughed so hard in my goddamned life holy fucking shit I am in tears. _


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

What foul pit did you fall into to find something like that?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

A chan. 
Where the fuck else? The artist's name is "Jammy Jam" apparently.


----------



## shteev (Nov 3, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Today I saw a comic that started off alright... _I have never laughed so hard in my goddamned life holy fucking shit I am in tears. _



i need to see that


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

shteev said:


> i need to see that



Are you sure? 
_Are you really fucking sure?_ Cause here I was thinking, "Man, this could not get any weirder or disgusting" about three pages in. 

And then I was wrong. Boy was I fucking wrong. Are you sure? 


Are you _really_ sure?


NOT SAFE FOR LIFE AND HOLY FUCK YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. DO NOT CLICK THIS COMIC IF YOU ARE NOT PREPARED FOR THE SHIT YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE.


----------



## Crimson Wolf (Nov 3, 2014)

People who make those comics need to be taken out the gene pool o.e  Also, I will never click something especially after that description that you gave D:


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

Crimson Wolf said:


> People who make those comics need to be taken out the gene pool o.e  Also, I will never click something especially after that description that you gave D:



You have chosen.... _wisely._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> NOT SAFE FOR LIFE AND HOLY FUCK YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. DO NOT CLICK THIS COMIC IF YOU ARE NOT PREPARED FOR THE SHIT YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE.


*click*
....
....
....
Ummm


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 3, 2014)

Good to know I can still be traumatized.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Good to know I can still be traumatized.



You are now a man.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I'm going to die of laughter.  XD


----------



## shteev (Nov 3, 2014)

i don't know what i expected


----------



## Saga (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't get it


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm gonna need a change of pants~

Because i just vomited on them


----------



## Ieono (Nov 3, 2014)

You all disgust me.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

The sad thing is there's probably worse shit on the internet.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 3, 2014)

Par for the course of what I'd expect from furries.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 3, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Distorted (Nov 3, 2014)

I've been here too long, cause I've seen worse than that. That was just...strange.


----------



## Feste (Nov 3, 2014)

I just love how much care was put into the artwork. Really nice linework.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2014)

I went to the NYC Museum of Sex as a date today, and all I walked out with as a souvenir was extra strong manly mints.


----------



## Feste (Nov 3, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I went to the NYC Museum of Sex as a date today, and all I walked out with as a souvenir was extra strong manly mints.



Learn any new movies or tips for the rest of us?


----------



## Saga (Nov 3, 2014)

I get it now
I confess I have folder titled "gfur" and it's 4GB


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 3, 2014)

Feste said:


> I just love how much care was put into the artwork. Really nice linework.



Yeah, it's kinda like that Harry Potter fanfic a month or so back. The concept behind it was horrible, but it definitely had thought and effort put into it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> Yeah, it's kinda like that Harry Potter fanfic a month or so back. The concept behind it was horrible, but it definitely had thought and effort put into it.


  I always wondered what foxgirls do with all the human souls they devour.

OT: I'm listening to the background music from the ENTIRE Metroid series.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2014)

Feste said:


> Learn any new movies or tips for the rest of us?



Never really needed any 



Spoiler



I've caused ladyfriend to squirt/have multiples just from vanilla stuff and I communicate with her to know what she likes



though there was this cool fucking thing. It was a contraption, like a stationary bicycle that makes a dildo move back and forth. it was huge.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 3, 2014)

Schwim---just----

I've always seen you innocent and something cute and adorable--like a button I might put in my pocket. Now you're all grown up and doing terrible-pleasure things to womenfolk and _I just can't_.


--But shit I'm glad you're having fun. Just blah blah, something something be safe, no baby schwims, etc etc and so on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Schwim---just----
> 
> I've always seen you innocent and something cute and adorable--like a button I might put in my pocket. Now you're all grown up and doing terrible-pleasure things to womenfolk and _I just can't_.
> 
> ...



its ok babies dont come from the butt


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

Suddenly I don't feel good for much.


----------



## shteev (Nov 3, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> its ok babies dont come from the butt



i can try damnit


----------



## Plantar (Nov 3, 2014)

Saga said:


> I confess I have folder titled "gfur" and it's 4GB


I have an all encompassing "furry" folder where I save any picture I think is cute or whatever and it's 140MB. That, and I don't know why I save anything at all because I don't go through my folders often unless I'm looking through my own pictures and drawings. :I


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> its ok babies dont come from the butt



Ew, you're getting like, so many girl cooties.

I'm sorry, but I don't think you're allowed in my treehouse anymore. Nothing personal, there's just a risk of contamination now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2014)

In order to get some hours in for the community service my high school required, I helped a pediatric office sort through some of its old files. This meant that I was allowed access to hundreds of patients' medical records.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 3, 2014)

Today I was depressed now I'm going to bed disturbed.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> In order to get some hours in for the community service my high school required, I helped a pediatric office sort through some of its old files. This meant that I was allowed access to hundreds of patients' medical records.



It's surprising the people they let around that stuff. I've been burning old citations today. I have names, DOB, addresses, social security numbers, license numbers and physical descriptions. A person of dubious morality could make a killing.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know what to do with compliments. People probably don't think I like getting them because I just look away or smile or say, "Thanks," without stopping what I'm doing, but I do like them.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I don't know what to do with compliments. People probably don't think I like getting them because I just look away or smile or say, "Thanks," without stopping what I'm doing, but I do like them.



You stuff them in your afro and that's how it gets bigger. :V Your afro proves you're lovable.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I don't know what to do with compliments. People probably don't think I like getting them because I just look away or smile or say, "Thanks," without stopping what I'm doing, but I do like them.


That's better than how I react. I fidget, then I completely lose control of what I say and end up rambling.

I don't really handle compliments _well_.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> That's better than how I react. I fidget, then I completely lose control of what I say and end up rambling.
> 
> I don't really handle compliments _well_.



That's super 'dorbs

Now fidget and suffer

Ahahaha I'm evil



Hikaru Okami said:


> You stuff them in your afro and that's how it gets bigger. :V Your afro proves you're lovable.



You know, that seems to be the popular opinion nowadays.

I think I got cooties from someone. I'm not sure how it works, but I feel different. I'm not dead yet, so that's good. In fact, cooties make me feel the opposite of dead. Undead?

I guess since I'm infected, I can let Goober back into the treehouse. I guess.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I don't know what to do with compliments. People probably don't think I like getting them because I just look away or smile or say, "Thanks," without stopping what I'm doing, but I do like them.



I don't know how I feel about compliments, there's some specific, very targeted ones that make me gush, but there's other kinds that I just go like "lol thx" or outright dismiss.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 3, 2014)

i just kind of...try to avoid accepting them when i feel like i don't deserve them ><


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 3, 2014)

I panic.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought a onesie with a skeleton motif, to get into the Halloween spirit, a week ago. I still wear it, because it's so comfortable.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 4, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> That's better than how I react. I fidget, then I completely lose control of what I say and end up rambling.
> 
> I don't really handle compliments _well_.



Alternatively, I can't stand insults. I tear myself apart all the time at home, constantly doubting my sense of belonging. I worry whether people accept me or not. Sometimes I avoid people altogether. Often I refuse to share any of my "art" or my "writing" because of my fear of judgment. I feel like I need someone to remind me of my strengths before I dwell into my weakness.

I could use a compliment right now. God I'm depressed...


----------



## belmonkey (Nov 4, 2014)

None of us can handle compliments then? I tend to brush them off, although I feel pretty bad if someone calls me smart.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 4, 2014)

Low self-esteem sounds like a bitch to deal with.


----------



## belmonkey (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I could use a compliment right now. God I'm depressed...



I like that you're playful, nice, and don't pile onto newbies like some others might.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Alternatively, I can't stand insults. I tear myself apart all the time at home, constantly doubting my sense of belonging. I worry whether people accept me or not. Sometimes I avoid people altogether. Often I refuse to share any of my "art" or my "writing" because of my fear of judgment. I feel like I need someone to remind me of my strengths before I dwell into my weakness.
> 
> I could use a compliment right now. God I'm depressed...



I find you funny a lot. :>


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I could use a compliment right now. God I'm depressed...



You're one of the more entertaining people on here C: I find I'm often artistically inspired by your posts.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I could use a compliment right now. God I'm depressed...



I like your derpy sona design. Combined with your posts - their humour and lighthearted attitude - it makes a great shipping material in comics. 



And now go and kill yourself.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I could use a compliment right now. God I'm depressed...


I guess I'll just be another person to throw in another account of how great Mr.Sparta is. 

You pretty much seem like one of the popufurs on this forum that everyone has good feelings for. I don't know what your situation is irl but people seem to really like you here. You're interesting, you have a great art style imo, and your writing really is fun to read. 

As for in your regular life, you're probably way more liked than people let on. 

I get that you feel down, and that's okay.  I'm sure at some point everyone's questioned themselves.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> That's super 'dorbs
> 
> Now fidget and suffer
> 
> Ahahaha I'm evil


_God damn it_. I will mangle your soul and sell it to Nyarlathotep at a discount!



Mr. Sparta said:


> Alternatively, I can't stand insults. I tear myself apart all the time at home, constantly doubting my sense of belonging. I worry whether people accept me or not. Sometimes I avoid people altogether. Often I refuse to share any of my "art" or my "writing" because of my fear of judgment. I feel like I need someone to remind me of my strengths before I dwell into my weakness.


I call myself a writer, and I have a ton of stuff I could upload. But I don't. I'm more insecure about my writing than Gawker's database security.



Mr. Sparta said:


> I could use a compliment right now. God I'm depressed...


Your posts amuse me. I'm not easily amused by people that aren't close friends.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 4, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Comics


Holy hell that was a thing of beauty. Hilarious.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 4, 2014)

I confess that today I voted for someone solely on the basis of being a black woman and I don't feel the least bit bad about it.  Come at me, Redditors.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm not voting solely because I don't know anything about any candidate or topic and am not going to put in a bs vote for things i don't understand


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't even know what we're voting on! I had to google that shit and it took me 20 minutes to realise we're not doing presidential elections.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 4, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I confess that today I voted for someone solely on the basis of being a black woman and I don't feel the least bit bad about it.  Come at me, Redditors.



REVERSE RACISM RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE.

Seriously though, did you at least check to see if they weren't one of those 'Traditional Marriage' candidates? D:


----------



## Lobar (Nov 4, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> REVERSE RACISM RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE.
> 
> Seriously though, did you at least check to see if they weren't one of those 'Traditional Marriage' candidates? D:



It was a state judgeship race and I defaulted to identity politics only because I couldn't find any positions on issues from either candidate.  She was the incumbent so anything controversial should have came up when I Googled her.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 4, 2014)

Talking about being a responsible citizen...


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Alternatively, I can't stand insults. I tear myself apart all the time at home, constantly doubting my sense of belonging. I worry whether people accept me or not. Sometimes I avoid people altogether. Often I refuse to share any of my "art" or my "writing" because of my fear of judgment. I feel like I need someone to remind me of my strengths before I dwell into my weakness.
> 
> I could use a compliment right now. God I'm depressed...



You're on my short list of favorite people if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 4, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Ieono (Nov 4, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I sometimes wish I knew someone with my particular kinks that I could rp with online. My bf doesn't count, he's so vanilla he's like a litre of vanilla icecream.
> (This is not a hint or advert btw lol.)



Are you sure? *wink wink*


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 4, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Are you sure? *wink wink*


Heh I'm sure.  It would seem kinda awkward if it was forum people lol.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry dude, 'Anthropomorphic Ape Fursona' is just way too freaky of a kink for most furries.  I mean... That might as well be a hairy human, it's basically bestiality!


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 4, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sorry dude, 'Anthropomorphic Ape Fursona' is just way too freaky of a kink for most furries.  I mean... That might as well be a hairy human, it's basically bestiality!



Pfft try finding another cybercanine :v


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 4, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sorry dude, 'Anthropomorphic Ape Fursona' is just way too freaky of a kink for most furries.  I mean... That might as well be a hairy human,*it's basically bestiality!*


LAWL everyone else is way more far removed from humans than me. Dawgs and kitties and ferrets and cybercanines. 
Unless you mean an almost human is bestiality to a doggy fur species. xD Then surely the fact she's feral should be a reassurance, right, right? Oh that's just freakier isn't it... okay.jpg


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 4, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Pfft try finding another cybercanine :v



I think you're supposed to _make_ another cybercanine. At least that's what I gathered.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll throw my hat in and say I like Mr. Sparta, too. He's one of my favorite people here. He never seems to pick on anyone, and his jokes are mostly harmless and inconsequential. It's nice having someone like that around to buffer things out.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'll throw my hat in and say I like Mr. Sparta, too. He's one of my favorite people here. He never seems to pick on anyone, and his jokes are mostly harmless and inconsequential. It's nice having someone like that around to buffer things out.



Not that fedora, I hope.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 4, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sorry dude, 'Anthropomorphic Ape Fursona' is just way too freaky of a kink for most furries.  I mean... That might as well be a *hairy human*, it's basically bestiality!


i need a bear in my life


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I guess I'll just be another person to throw in another account of how great Mr.Sparta is.
> 
> You pretty much seem like one of the popufurs on this forum that everyone has good feelings for. I don't know what your situation is irl but people seem to really like you here. You're interesting, you have a great art style imo, and your writing really is fun to read.
> 
> ...



You're interested in my life? You're going to like my irl feats.

-Eagle Scout
-1st person in America to earn the Scuba Diving Merit Badge
-Have a job that pays above minimum wage
-Honor Student
-Saved 20+ cats in the Humane Society by building two dozen custom beds
-Been attacked by a giant crab, an octopus, and encountered a mother grizzly.
-Have never broken a bone.
-Bit my brother in the taint during a fight
-Still Straight
-Had a crazy girlfriend
-Became the center of a mosh pit
-Visited 5+ countries in 2 weeks
-Been on public television over 20 times
-CCTV camera operator
-High-Fived Adam West
-Saw Burt Ward (Robin)'s dog.
-Popufur (according to W.Night)
-Conquered my fear of blood
-Ran 10 miles by accident
-Took over 100 pictures of pigeons
-Look like Hannibal Lectre
-Own two rescue dogs

Thanks for the reassurance of my personal worth.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 4, 2014)

You're not popufur until you have an article on ED.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Not that fedora, I hope.



That's how I was gonna get rid of it, ah well


Evan of Phrygia said:


> i need a bear in my life



Dude, same


Mr. Sparta said:


> You're interested in my life? You're going to like my irl feats.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance of my personal worth.



Oh yeah, of course, you're welcome

Says everyone you didn't quote =v

But seriously, I never doubted you were badass, this just hella mega confirms it sorry for saying bad words it's how I express myself because damn dude your life is awesome oops I did it again


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You're interested in my life? You're going to like my irl feats.
> 
> -Eagle Scout
> -1st person in America to earn the Scuba Diving Merit Badge
> ...



:shock:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if I'm 'jailhouse gay'. I seem to only attract guys.


----------



## Feste (Nov 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm 'jailhouse gay'. I seem to only attract guys.



Well, you do live on the Cape...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You're interested in my life? You're going to like my irl feats.



Damn nigga.
You da man.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> -Bit my brother in the taint during a fight
> -Still Straight



You have the best way of organizing lists


Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm 'jailhouse gay'. I seem to only attract guys.



Desperation will lead you to new options. For example, I wouldn't have learned about fashion and started dressing up pretty unless I really wanted other people to initiate conversations to fill a gaping void whose walls are made of stifling loneliness.

Oh, did I say that out loud?

Point is, watch some homogay romance movies and see if it's your cuppa tea.



RedSavage said:


> Damn nigga.
> You da man.



IT'S PAST YOUR BEDTIME LITTLE MISS


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Point is, watch some homogay romance movies and see if it's your cuppa tea.



Why do all gay movies have to be romances or heartbreaking dramas?

I wanna see a gay action movie. I wanna see ridiculous over-the-top action and homoeroticism to the point that it's hilarious, in the same way blaxploitation parodies are fun.

Die Hard With a Cock Up Your Arse or something.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Why do all gay movies have to be romances or heartbreaking dramas?
> 
> I wanna see a gay action movie. I wanna see ridiculous over-the-top action and homoeroticism to the point that it's hilarious, in the same way blaxploitation parodies are fun.
> 
> Die Hard With a Cock Up Your Arse or something.



Please yes. And in true satirical fashion, have the love interest(s) (can't tame this wild stallion, brayy) dress as skimpily as they normally make gals dress in those movies. That'll send a strong message to Hollywood. Fight the corporate system!

Oh, and lots of erotically-fashioned explosions to round everything out.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> -Look like Hannibal Lectre


When you say this, are you referring to Anthony Hopkins' Lecter or Mads Mikkelsen's Lecter. Because, both are great, but I would let the latter do unspeakable things to my body. _*#fangirl*_
Your answer may very well determine if I continue liking you.
Just kidding, you're a pretty stand-up guy in my book.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Point is, watch some homogay romance movies and see if it's your cuppa tea.


I've already had sex with 10 guys  
I just don't feel like coming out any time soon, and I still like girls more.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 4, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Why do all gay movies have to be romances or heartbreaking dramas?
> 
> I wanna see a gay action movie. I wanna see ridiculous over-the-top action and homoeroticism to the point that it's hilarious, in the same way blaxploitation parodies are fun.
> 
> Die Hard With a Cock Up Your Arse or something.



ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE!!!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 4, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE!!!



Wat?


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've already had sex with 10 guys
> I just don't feel like coming out any time soon, and I still like girls more.



Dude, you just like

Decimated 10 dudes at once

with words, man

Don't mean to go all hippie on you, but that's just a real bummer


----------



## Feste (Nov 4, 2014)

And don't forget all the gay zombie movies. Apparently, it is a niche.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Dude, you just like
> 
> Decimated 10 dudes at once
> 
> ...


I really miss one of them 
He was the only one I got _really_ excited around. He and his boyfriend moved out to Minnesota and I haven't seen them since.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE!!!



This is on Netflix???

Watching it RIGHT NOW



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I really miss one of them
> He was the only one I got _really_ excited around. He and his boyfriend moved out to Minnesota and I haven't seen them since.



Ohhhh golly, I didn't want to open up any wounds =s

Lo siento, compadre. I'm here for hugs and support and other platonic things


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> T
> Ohhhh golly, I didn't want to open up any wounds =s
> 
> Lo siento, compadre. I'm here for hugs and support and other platonic things



 It's more that they're notoriously hard to contact, even more so now that they're halfway across the country. I miss them both dearly.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 4, 2014)

I doodled on a rental textbook


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I doodled on a rental textbook


I think almost everyone's done that at some point XD

I feel bad if I put anything in a textbook, though. Heck, I hate _signing my name_ in the cover.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 4, 2014)

As long as you doodled something educational you're good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2014)

I used to erase stray pencil marks and doodles from school textbooks.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> As long as you doodled something educational you're good.



Oh plz, I dont doodle poorly drawn phallics I doodle sfw pictures of cartoon animals nothing more educational than that :V

...I have to erase them, though .-. x3


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Oh plz, I dont doodle poorly drawn phallics I doodle sfw pictures of cartoon animals nothing more educational than that :V
> 
> ...I have to erase them, though .-. x3



Maybe you should ask your teachers if they want any commissions from you =v


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You're interested in my life? You're going to like my irl feats.
> 
> -Still Straight



It's homophobic to consider that a feat. >_>


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> It's homophobic to consider that a feat. >_>



Considering he's been shipped with at least two hot (I didn't say it first) male furries in this fandom and he was like, "haha yeah cool," I don't think he's too homophobic. He's more bemused than anything. Mr. Sparta's not the kind of dude to get upset with things that don't affect his life; and even when they do he's pretty easygoing.

Trust me, he's a good kid and he's more reliable than my insurance provider

Maybe I should switch policy holders


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 4, 2014)

Confess? Okay. 
I have been having second thoughts about being part  of the furry community ever since it has become painfully evident on how  it's pretty much ruled by scrawny bi/pansexual punks who think they're  so enlightened because they're bi/pansexual. 

And now, I brace for the oncoming flaming mob.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm not sure how anyone can be homophobic after being happy and generally comfortable with having had sex with other men outside of onlookers being insufferably pedantic


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> Confess? Okay.
> I have been having second thoughts about being part  of the furry community ever since it has become painfully evident on how  it's pretty much ruled by scrawny bi/pansexual punks who think they're  so enlightened because their bi/pansexual.
> 
> And now, I brace for the oncoming flaming mob.



It might be a stereotype, but it doesn't sound like music


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> scrawny bi/pansexual punks who think they're  so enlightened because they're bi/pansexual.



First half of that sentence is pretty fuckable.

Also, I'm pretty sure the fandom is run by basement dwelling misanthropic social rejects.  They just have scrawny bi/pansexual punk fursonas.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> Confess? Okay.
> I have been having second thoughts about being part  of the furry community ever since it has become painfully evident on how  it's pretty much ruled by scrawny bi/pansexual punks who think they're  so enlightened because they're bi/pansexual.
> 
> And now, I brace for the oncoming flaming mob.



Actually, I only find it strange that you would allow said scrawny bi/pansexual punks dictate the quality of your time spent in the hobby, particularly if you don't like them. In fact, they wont even give a single damn about you while you consume your time giving a shit about what they think to the point of leaving a community you felt an initial urge to take part in.


----------



## Zahros (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel lazy often :l






I also took your ocarina


----------



## Booker (Nov 5, 2014)

I actually read the Forum Rules!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Booker said:


> I actually read the Forum Rules!



I like you already. Hell, I'll even make you a forum avatar of your liking for free for that shit. Hit me up to cash in on it. And yes I'm being serious.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 5, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> It's homophobic to consider that a feat. >_>



It's a joke in the fandom that if you stay in long enough, you become gay. Everyone says it so he was just joking about it and how it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Booker (Nov 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I like you already. Hell, I'll even make you a forum avatar of your liking for free for that shit. Hit me up to cash in on it. And yes I'm being serious.



Sweet! I'll shoot you a message later.  There's a funny story behind that post


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 5, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> It's homophobic to consider that a feat. >_>



Well, to be fair V: I and several other people shipped him pretty hard to dudes in the comic thread and he took it like a champ. I think he's entitled to make that statement like its an achievement.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 5, 2014)

Zahros said:


> I feel lazy often :l
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own an ocarina, and I panicked when I read this.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I think you're supposed to _make_ another cybercanine. At least that's what I gathered.



Storytime!

Blah blah a human discovered a planet using some teleporter he made and while there he modified  his DNA and became the first cybercanine. Most "firsts" or "special creations" were done this way, while the first non-royal cybercanines did what comes naturally to populate the planet.

SO.

They could make themselves, or be born of natural causes.

THE MORE YOU KNOW --==*


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 5, 2014)

I This posts way too often, like a crazy gunman on a shooting spree.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 5, 2014)

^ I just envisioned Oprah giving out thises. 'You get a This!'


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 5, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> ^ I just envisioned Oprah giving out thises. 'You get a This!'



Everybody get a this!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2014)

I often add dragon in my food because, well, it's called dragon. Every dish becomes about 99,9 % more badass that way.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I often add dragon in my food because, well, it's called dragon. Every dish becomes about 99,9 % more badass that way.


Dragon nuts. Mmm.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 5, 2014)

This morning I burned eggs. _Eggs. _Fried eggs. Burned. I have  experienced an of as yet unfathomable culinary defeat. As I broke fast  on parched protoplasm, I took time to contemplate my life. I fail. I  fail at Life, the Universe, and Everything.

I am Trek, destroyer of Fare. Inflamer of Food and Defacer of Ware.
Ashes of Meat, Biscuits of Stone.
My Breakfast I eat, forever alone.

Please excuse me as I try to remember how to boil water.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 5, 2014)

If the forums are slow and I'm expecting replies to things I'll click that link down near the bottom and see what people are doing around the forums.

Like are they viewing the index, reading a topic, reading a topic I figure I'll get a reply in, etc.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 5, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> If the forums are slow and I'm expecting replies to things I'll click that link down near the bottom and see what people are doing around the forums.
> 
> Like are they viewing the index, reading a topic, reading a topic I figure I'll get a reply in, etc.



I do that too. And I hate when people go AFK without logging out. It leaves it saying you're reading whatever thread or browsing the index for hours. And you, sir, are the worst for doing that.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> This morning I burned eggs. _Eggs. _Fried eggs. Burned. I have  experienced an of as yet unfathomable culinary defeat. As I broke fast  on parched protoplasm, I took time to contemplate my life. I fail. I  fail at Life, the Universe, and Everything.



I like eggs.


jtrekkie said:


> I do that too. And I hate when people go AFK without logging out. It leaves it saying you're reading whatever thread or browsing the index for hours. And you, sir, are the worst for doing that.



Not our fault you're a stalker =v


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I do that too. And I hate when people go AFK without logging out. It leaves it saying you're reading whatever thread or browsing the index for hours. And you, sir, are the worst for doing that.



Guilty as charged :V 
I often open new tabs to do other things then I just forget I'm on FAF until the moment I'm automatically logged off.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 5, 2014)

I've cried while listening to Soothsayer.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've cried watching Bolt


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Actually, I only find it strange that you would allow said scrawny bi/pansexual punks dictate the quality of your time spent in the hobby, particularly if you don't like them. In fact, they wont even give a single damn about you while you consume your time giving a shit about what they think to the point of leaving a community you felt an initial urge to take part in.



You make it sound like I've been seeking to antagonize them.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> You make it sound like I've been seeking to antagonize them.



No, actually, I didn't. I was just commenting on the nature of allowing someone else determine the quality of experience you have in any given group. Nothing but.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> No, actually, I didn't. I was just commenting on the nature of allowing someone else determine the quality of experience you have in any given group. Nothing but.



Hey, show him REBT next. =v


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Hey, show him REBT next. =v



Not everyone is ready for my level of brain fuckery.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I do that too. And I hate when people go AFK without logging out. It leaves it saying you're reading whatever thread or browsing the index for hours. And you, sir, are the worst for doing that.



I'm extremely guilty of this C: I often wander away from my computer leaving it on. Usually come back hours later to like 20 new skype messages cuz I left that going too.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Not everyone is ready for my level of brain fuckery.



Curious, but not willing to open Pandora's box atm.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm a mushroom-cloud-laying mothafucka, muthafucka.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2014)

I got very long private message on YouTube (on an account that was banned before I could formulate a response) asking me to convert to Islam.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a wolf necklace on and my mom thought it was Pagan. 

1.) It's not it's just a wolf. You know this.
2.) Why should that matter? What if it was?
3.) I didn't say #2 cause my Christian mother would slap me through the window in a heart beat. 
Confession: I fear the day I tell my mom I don't care about religion if the conversation ever pops up (more than likely).


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 5, 2014)

My dads a minister and I've told him i don't care about it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd sooner wear a swastika than a cross.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd sooner wear a swastika than a cross.



Which is ironic since the swastika is traditionally a religious symbol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Which is ironic since the swastika is traditionally a religious symbol


Any way you can interpret my post still makes sense, even though I don't believe Hinduism either.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Actually, any way you can interpret my post still makes sense.



Well if your post was meant to be a knock on religion in general--not really. 

_But_, if it was simply to knock on religions that use the cross as a holy symbol, Christianity being the forefront, then yes! It does!


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> _But_, if it was simply to knock on religions that use the cross as a holy symbol, Christianity being the forefront, then yes! It does!



Yeah, that's kinda his thing, just add Star of David and water and stir thoroughly


----------



## Rekel (Nov 5, 2014)

I was also raised under a religion I'm no longer a part of, and I'm deathly afraid of telling my parents.

I seriously don't understand the major hard-on everyone has for people believing the same shit as them.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 5, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I was also raised under a religion I'm no longer a part of, and I'm deathly afraid of telling my parents.
> 
> I seriously don't understand the major hard-on everyone has for people believing the same shit as them.



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 5, 2014)

Certain violin and piano concertos made me cry. I play both of those instruments, and it is sometimes hard to hold myself together when playing something melancholy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Certain violin and piano concertos made me cry. I play both of those instruments, and it is sometimes hard to hold myself together when playing something melancholy.


That's a sign of great talent, kind of like getting off to your own porn. Kudos!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I seriously don't understand the major hard-on everyone has for people believing the same shit as them.



Oh! Oh! I know the answer to this!

For a lot of people, religion is a way to be "hands off" about a lot of things. Like--fuck, had a shit bad day? Don't worry! It's God's plan! Man, I've got this super big decision coming up and it's really stressing me out and I don't know what to do... OH that's okay! I don't have to know! I'll let it be in God's hands! Well shit. I've got a bunch of guilt over a bunch of terrible shit I do and keep out of daily light... NO WORRIES. God has got this covered! I don't need to _think morally_ necessarily cause that's HARD. I'll just think what GOD wants me to think cause that's easy! And since he forgives, I can screw up and it'll be cool!


So, really, religion is like one giant one-all coping mechanism for LIFE. It's the -only- way in their eyes they can live life and be happy. It's like--the only way I can be happy is if I carry this gold scepter. I'm with a bunch of other people that carry gold scepters. And we're HAPPY cause of that, dammit!

So to imply that you can live your life and be happy WITHOUT carrying around a gold scepter (aka religion), it's like--a contradiction. "No! You _can't_ really be happy without following MY religion! You are obviously FAKING or a BIG FAT SINNER!"

And so that's the way it goes. Believe it or not, this isn't just a mode of thought specific to religion. :X I see it a lot in Alcoholics Anonymous or Narcotics Anonymous.  Certain individuals _could not stay sober_ unless they completely gave up their lives to this system of 12 steps and alternative thinking because they didn't have the self-willpower or control to live their life their own way. (SOME.... not all.) And so they just KNOW that this is the ONLY way, and they forget to add "_for them"_ inside their heads. And then they come off as really holier than thou during meetings when they go "Well *I* thought I could try and do things *my* way and I was *wrong* and I'm _wrong_ every time I think I can do this *any* other way than the *12 step* way." -intense glare at newcomers in the room-

It's damned interesting psychology, really. What works for one person may not work for another. And for some of those people it works for, they feel contradicted or undermined by people who reach a same end or goal than them without doing the same amount of work. It's like a guy with glasses trying to shove a pair of glasses on everyone's face going "Since *I* can't see without these, YOU obviously can't either! You need-need-need these!!!"



Ieono said:


> Certain violin and piano concertos made me cry. I play both of those instruments, and it is sometimes hard to hold myself together when playing something melancholy.



Man, I'm going to learn piano one day. You just watch and see.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 5, 2014)

Ha, I concur. Religion does seem to be humanity's greatest and most widespread psychosis.


----------



## Feste (Nov 5, 2014)

I still love what how my Rabbi explained God. It's the collective conscious of souls unborn, and when you die you rejoin it. He had a killer Goatee, too. I really miss him...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Uhhh....the religion topic makes me unsettled. I've been raised in a Christian family...aaaand I've kind of slipped to the agnostic side, mostly because I dont just want to believe something just because someone told me, even my parents. So, I stepped back a little and tried to branch out, because I know logically I could have been born in a Muslim family and accept Allah because my parents said so. 

...it's frustrating because if there is God then I dont want to turn away like that or whatever. 

So I'm just...going to learn more and live life. And probably never bring this up again. /religioustopic


----------



## Ieono (Nov 5, 2014)

Always remember that there is a difference between religion and spirituality.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Feste said:


> I still love what how my Rabbi explained God. It's the collective conscious of souls unborn, and when you die you rejoin it. He had a killer Goatee, too. I really miss him...



Not gonna lie. Some religious--or spiritual people, rather are super cool. 
When I was working at the hookah lounge, my last job, I had a severe addiction going on. Do you know who it was that came and talked to me? The one who picked up on it and realized I wasn't doing so well? Yup. A Bible thumper. Except--he didn't thump a Bible. He didn't even identify as Catholic or Baptist or whatever. He outwardly despised most religion. Said he just believed in Jesus and that he thought he was a pretty cool dude and he tried to live like him. Came and talked to me now and then. Twice a week or so. Make sure I was doing good. Sometime we talked religion. Sometimes we talked about depression. About drugs. About my transition. He was always so supportive and always made a point to wrap up the convo with "Hey, take it easy, I love ya, Jesus love ya, God loves ya. Start loving yourself. You don't need to believe in religion. Just in yourself."

I honestly miss that guy.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 5, 2014)

You know how all of the professors in pokemon are named after trees right?

Well, I was browsing the internets about female gladiators and I just realised...ASH IS A NAME OF A TREE TOO!! 

This will change my life for about 5 minutes then I'll start doing research about taxidermy because my attention span is cool like that.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 5, 2014)

Feste said:


> I still love what how my Rabbi explained God. It's the collective conscious of souls unborn, and when you die you rejoin it. He had a killer Goatee, too. I really miss him...



Rabbis always seem to be cool people from what I hear about them. Unfortunately, not many of our kind in Arkansas, so I wouldn't really know. I think there's a synagogue in Little Rock, but I'm a little far away from that. Wouldn't consider myself religious-- not devout-- but I am a bit spiritual. I have a personal code of morality, and that's enough for me to be able to live with myself.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2014)

My family is laying into me real hard with a lot of Bible quotes to help me out. I don't have the heart to tell them I don't really believe in all of it. I think they'd sooner accept me as a killer than a nonbeliever......or a gay.


----------



## Kleric (Nov 6, 2014)

Distorted said:


> My family is laying into me real hard with a lot of Bible quotes to help me out. I don't have the heart to tell them I don't really believe in all of it. I think they'd sooner accept me as a killer than a nonbeliever......or a gay.


Yeah... I hope you get the chance to move out soon. â˜º
No one should have to deal with that from their own family.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2014)

Kleric said:


> Yeah... I hope you get the chance to move out soon. â˜º
> No one should have to deal with that from their own family.



Thanks. It's pretty okay so long as I stay away from certain topics. But it's still pretty much walking on eggshells with them. I just play along until I get my chance to get out. Almost made it out once, but things just didn't work out right. I'll make it though....eventually.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 6, 2014)

I once ran into a church preaching about the church of Satan as a dare when I was 12....i got the best responses ever, oh god the trouble I got into for doing that. Definitely worth it though


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2014)

I have every intention of attaining full greymuzzle status.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I've been raised in a Christian family...aaaand I've kind of slipped to the agnostic side, mostly because I dont just want to believe something just because someone told me, even my parents. So, I stepped back a little and tried to branch out, because I know logically I could have been born in a Muslim family and accept Allah because my parents said so.
> 
> ...it's frustrating because if there is God then I dont want to turn away like that or whatever.
> 
> So I'm just...going to learn more and live life. And probably never bring this up again. /religioustopic



THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS

Omg, every word. We're twins.

On a side note -- as a response to the whole "religion is a coping tool" scene... I do NOT see it that way. When I was  religious, I never felt less guilty about something or better about my mistakes because God was in the picture. If anything, it made me feel far, far worse. There were countless things I would do or think about (porn lol) that weren't hurting anybody but would stress me the fuck out because God said no. And when God says no... well, the whole thing is written to scare you out of such "evil" doings. 

What's worse is that I'm screwed both ways -- either I live up to the rules and stress about missing out on all this awesome shit, or I take part in all the awesome shit and stress about the possibility of Hell and its existence.

Bottom line, religion has been nothing but a pool of problems and fear for me. I'm much happier not dealing with it. So as a result, I just don't think about it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 6, 2014)

Whenever I'm not reading a thread on FAF I always go into Settings right away so no one can see my thread-reading history.

Not that I feel I would be judged for it, I just don't like people knowing what I've been doing/eating/watching/etc. It's like when I was in my second year and I would be cooking and one of my flatmates would ask what I was cooking. I would freeze up and say "it's just X and Y with Z". And when it was all done and I was going back to my room to eat it, he would say "enjoy your X and Y" and I would feel like I'd been shot. I hate things like that.

It's like when I'm eating here and my mum asks "are you enjoying that?" I know that she is just asking to make sure it's not awful, but it feels more like a reflection on me. Like, I don't want her to know I'm enjoying this food/not enjoying this food! What if she said that because I was ravenously shovelling the food into my face, and I feel like an idiot now?


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2014)

That's selfconsciousness to a pretty sharp level, grl. Can't say I don't empathise though. Like, whenever anybody asks me what I'm watching or playing I just throw the most vague and ambiguous nonsense because _why are you even asking WHAT IS YOUR ULTERIOR DARK MOTIVE_


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2014)

also, I knew some bad news was comin', and I let it happen, and thought I was being the big boy. Throughout there was a dark shark screaming for selfishness, and I sat there continuing to be the big boy. Didn't turn out too well. Fight tooth n' claw for the things you want, guys.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Rekel said:


> THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS



Oh hey, good to know it's not just me, then x3

...I do have issues with a lot of things that they push as bad. Like...homosexuality is bad, and yet, women are supposed to be wearing headdresses in church apparently it's a sin not to, and...gosh seems like a bunch of churchgoing women are sinning by not covering their heads, wow. If you want to argue that is an old law for their times, then what about other things? Some people still don't eat pork because it was forbidden way back when. and as far as the whole porn thing, it especially confuses me because the act of masturbation is a natural phenomenon and it's kind of a hush-hush thing in religion. But according to some online Christian websites...the logical ones will say it's okay, because it really is it just happens anyways. But theeen those same ones say porn is wrong??? That's really weird, and honestly it's no wonder no one talks about it it's such a sketchy subject to discuss. I did most of my understanding of that thing through the internet because I learned jack irl.

And here I am going into detail about this when I said I wouldn't. Hooray. But yes, those are my issues with it. But like Red said, people who don't stress heavily on bashing people for what they do and focus more on support are more of a real Christian to me than these people.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm kinda like that, Wolfnight. Anyway I was going to talk about sex and masterbation and porn and homosexuality  and stuff. In particular my own personal moral solution. After putting a lot of thought on the matter based on a lot of reading, a lot of history, and a little life experience, I have come to the conclusion that a preoccupation with sex is generally harmful. That is the extent of my thoughts.




RedSavage said:


> Oh! Oh! I know the answer to this!
> 
> For a lot of people, religion is a way to be "hands off" about a lot of things. Like--fuck, had a shit bad day? Don't worry! It's God's plan! Man, I've got this super big decision coming up and it's really stressing me out and I don't know what to do... OH that's okay! I don't have to know! I'll let it be in God's hands! Well shit. I've got a bunch of guilt over a bunch of terrible shit I do and keep out of daily light... NO WORRIES. God has got this covered! I don't need to _think morally_ necessarily cause that's HARD. I'll just think what GOD wants me to think cause that's easy! And since he forgives, I can screw up and it'll be cool!



I know what you're saying, but I have to disagree. You have _no idea_ how easy it would be to just screw everything and get out of here, but that course of action is unacceptable.

Or maybe you do have an idea, I don't know.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 6, 2014)

^^^Hey I agree, it can be harmful to some extent. That's why I dont focus too much on it. I just think it shouldn't be completely shameful either.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

See---I'm the complete opposite. Basically, moralistically, sex is harmless. Porn i harmless. Masturbation is harmless. Now--as a practice in self control? That's another thing entirely. That's not a moral issue. That shouldn't b a dictator of guilt, but simply a will to show restraint. 

Basically I'm not going to allow a holy book/books dictate my shame and guilt over a completely natural act. It's OKAY to be a sexual creature. It's OKAY to indulge freely without guilt. You can have something that FEELS good an not have a complex about it. And honestly? Once you move out of the mindset of "oh god don't think about sex don't think about sex only think about sex during appropriate times" and work it into a sense of normalcy and part of everyday life--you become less preoccupied with it! It's not some "great temptation" you always keep out of mind and take occasional peaks at like Pandora's box. 

Basically all shame and guilt towards sex is good for is making a single person feel like shit any time they delve into sexuality without it being with that ONE other person. Then it becomes "oh shit--did I use that person for sex? Was it wrong to sex them? Ohgodohgod--" 

So there's my view on it. Basically--chill. Enjoy your libido. Keep it casual and you wont have to worry about huge feelings of guilt when you DO indulge. And that doesn't mean you have to CONSTANTLY be having some sort of sexual interlude in your life. Just--cut the shame and guilt when you do. It's okay! I promise. And it's -still- just as special and sacred as you want it to be when you share it with that special someone. Just because you beat it in the morning it doesn't make your candle lit romance session with your partner that night any less special.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 6, 2014)

i LOVE to debate hypothetical scenarios and alternate thinking for fun but i can't stand to participate in religion or politics discussion. People on either side(s) of these two topics are way too proud of their opinions to listen. Period.

i can discuss them with people who i already know agree with me, but i don't dare try with others who don't see my point of view. i find that i'm TOO open-minded when it comes to debates. i'm willing to look AT BOTH sides of an argument and listen to opposing sides; which always screws me over because everyone i've ever debated with ALWAYS takes advantage of that and forces me to listen and never hear out MY side of the story. EVERY time. i'm just too fucking polite to interject and explain my side...assuming that they'll return the courtesy...and they NEVER DO. in the rare case that i CAN get people to shut up and let me speak, they just tune my out or take my opinion out of context to straw-man their rebuttal.

So despite how strongly i truly believe this or that, i keep my opinions to myself and keep quiet.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 6, 2014)

I was raised in a Christian family, and went to a religious school until 6th grade even.

Mass is so fucking boring oh my god. I feel so not connected.

My school even had mass, I was like the only one who was all "seriously this is boring why are we doing this crap"

Now nobody in my family has gone to church in over 8 years or w/e.

I still believe in like God and Jesus and Satan and stuff. Just not the way the bible tells it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

I've only attended Mass once, and it was in Spanish so I didn't know what was going on. (The priest had been working in Mexico all month and forgot his English, which wasn't a problem. I was one of maybe two people who weren't fluent.) Anyway it seemed pretty cool. He was a great guy and even got a La Migra joke in there.

I'm technically Protestant, by the way, although I don't actually have a defined religion in that sense.
@Red

I didn't mean that sex was harmful, I don't think it innately is. It can be, of course. Household bleach is a fantastically useful product but it can kill you if used improperly. What I was saying is a _preoccupation_ in sex is generally harmful.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 6, 2014)

I think that porn can be a dangerous thing. I've thought that since reading about people who have become practically addicted to it. Not in a physical sense of needing it every hour of the day, but more in its intensity, and eventually the sex that they receive in their own lives is so beneath what they are viewing, that they cannot experience any gratification from it any more. I think that's kind of worrying, but like everything, it can be enjoyed in moderation.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 6, 2014)

Agreed with everyone. There are some things best kept hidden. In my case, keep it hidden until nosy mother finds out :V
It's funny how my art history class is talking about this topic while viewing pagan art. Life is funny yeah?

Anyway, confession. I'm in love with RedSavage's brain, in love with Vearjo's coolness, and in love with Funky's humour. I love everyone in some way, but that's what I'm feeling the strongest right now.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I've only attended Mass once, and it was in Spanish so I didn't know what was going on. (The priest had been working in Mexico all month and forgot his English, which wasn't a problem. I was one of maybe two people who weren't fluent.) Anyway it seemed pretty cool. He was a great guy and even got a La Migra joke in there.
> 
> I'm technically Protestant, by the way, although I don't actually have a defined religion in that sense.
> @Red
> ...



A preoccupation with _anything_ in excess is harmful, and sex isn't particularly more or less harmful than anything else.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

Lobar said:


> A preoccupation with _anything_ in excess is harmful, and sex isn't particularly more or less harmful than anything else.



True, but there are a few things in life that can screw up your head in ways something benign, like oatmeal, just can't.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 6, 2014)

Excessive ingestion of oatmeal while ignoring other foods would lead to scurvy and a host of other medical ailments.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 6, 2014)

Breathing can lead to death. Walking can lead to death.


Spending every day praying to God that he's not a figment of your imagination, and that there's some hope for you as a human being, only to wake up and realize your life is meaningless and will eventually continue to mean nothing of any value leads to death.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I do that too. And I hate when people go AFK without logging out. It leaves it saying you're reading whatever thread or browsing the index for hours. And you, sir, are the worst for doing that.



Y'know I wouldn't be surprised if my phone did that. I'm not sure closing my IE app logs me out, since it keeps running unless it crashes or is forcibly shut down.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> Excessive ingestion of oatmeal while ignoring other foods would lead to scurvy and a host of other medical ailments.


That is only because you are lacking a GULO gene and are therefore unable to synthesize ascorbic acid, in other words you are the problem, not the oatmeal. This is a very important concept to understand, and isn't a joke. My point was that sex is one of those things that can mess with you in ways that other things, such as an eating disorder, can't.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> Breathing can lead to death. Walking can lead to death.
> 
> 
> Spending every day praying to God that he's not a figment of your imagination, and that there's some hope for you as a human being, only to wake up and realize your life is meaningless and will eventually continue to mean nothing of any value leads to death.



Could you elaborate? I'm not trolling, I can interpret that a couple of ways. I don't know what you're getting at.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well on a lighter note I confess I'd probably have a closet full of the same outfit and wear the same shirt and pants all the time. Maybe the occasional variant. Kind of like dexter's laboratory or any cartoon that essentially has a character with a predefined look to it. But nope, that is apparently frowned upon.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 6, 2014)

Waiting for someone to come online on skype like some sadsack.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 6, 2014)

Have some confessions.

A. I honestly don't like when someone offers to help me financially. I come from poverty, struggled throughout all my late teens-early 20s to get out of it and I fought and clawed my way tooth and nail out of shitty circumstances. I know what it's like to go to bed hungry. You'd think I know when to accept help when it's offered. But when someone offers to help me financially, I feel so ashamed, and I don't like feeling indebted to someone like that. I am fiercely independent, been on my own more or less since I was 16, and I've survived this far. So it's sometimes hard for me to accept help from others, because I feel weak, as dumb as that sounds. 

B. I'm a horrible bitch sometimes. I mean, the absolute worse, especially on the internet where I can hide behind my anonymity. I've gotten better over the years but I used to be really bad and really abusive to others for no reason other than my own amusement. It's a wonder I have friends sometimes, seriously. 

C. I know/have encountered some of you (won't say who!) from other places on the internet, but I've changed so much (at least I am hoping I have, for the better, that being) over the last few years that I don't think anyone recognizes me, plus I was quite removed from the community for the last year and a half-ish that if I did leave an impression, it's probably long forgotten. Which is all good and well, I donned this new 'fursona' to give myself a fresh slate and a new start as I left an old me behind for good and started a new, better life. 

9. I am a bisexual woman who hates most other women. Or in the very least, after getting burned pretty bad a few times, I've come to be very suspicious of the true intentions a woman might have. 

Toaster. I don't really care/mind much what strangers might think of me, but the opinion my friends have of me can make or break me. I don't consider many my true friends, but once you're in that circle, I take your words and opinions to heart, and your words can build me up or tear me down. Even if you say you're joking around, inside, I take everything seriously. Which is why I end up alienating myself from people I considered friends, if they've said something that hurt me. I drift because deep down I think they actually hate who I really am. And to be honest, I generally assume that of everyone I interact with. I'm quite a lonely person. 

Now that that's off my chest, gonna go on a webcomic frolic to cheer myself up. *rolls away*


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 6, 2014)

^^^Nice list. A,B,C,9,Toaster is the best.  And well said on all those things, but in particular I'd like to comment that it's not bad that you left your past behind and made a clean slate. Recognizing your flaws and improving is admirable as most people dont do that.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well on a lighter note I confess I'd probably have a closet full of the same outfit and wear the same shirt and pants all the time. Maybe the occasional variant. Kind of like dexter's laboratory or any cartoon that essentially has a character with a predefined look to it. But nope, that is apparently frowned upon.



I have all of these t-shirts from a 4-H competition, my closet's full of them. During the summer it's all I wear. I have literally worn precisely the same clothing since I was 12.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Have some confessions.
> 
> A. I honestly don't like when someone offers to help me financially. I come from poverty, struggled throughout all my late teens-early 20s to get out of it and I fought and clawed my way tooth and nail out of shitty circumstances. I know what it's like to go to bed hungry. You'd think I know when to accept help when it's offered. But when someone offers to help me financially, I feel so ashamed, and I don't like feeling indebted to someone like that. I am fiercely independent, been on my own more or less since I was 16, and I've survived this far. So it's sometimes hard for me to accept help from others, because I feel weak, as dumb as that sounds.
> 
> ...


Well I didn't see these coming.
I can agree with the monetary help thing. I dislike gifts or help a lot myself and I want to sort out my own stuff myself.
From what I've seen you're pretty much the opposite of a bitch here, unless of course, you haven't posted here in a bitchmode3000 yet. 
The fact you know people from here from different sources piques my curiosity a lot. I want need to know who!
And lastly, I can see where you're coming from with the toaster. I have a closed ring of friends and they mean a lot to me and whatever they say holds a lot of weight.

Anyway, on topic, I've been on a weird Star Trek binge. Watching movies and signed up for the retarded MMO just to fly my stuffs.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well I didn't see these coming.
> I can agree with the monetary help thing. I dislike gifts or help a lot myself and I want to sort out my own stuff myself.
> From what I've seen you're pretty much the opposite of a bitch here, unless of course, you haven't posted here in a bitchmode3000 yet.
> The fact you know people from here from different sources piques my curiosity a lot. I want need to know who!
> ...


Huhuhuhu, I know _you _from somewhere else. 

Yeah, I'm not entirely sure why I felt the need to post that shit. But it was stuff that's been nagging me I guess, and I've been kinda down in the dumps and feeling lonely and reflecting on such made me focus on those particular points. 
I thought pitching the weight off my chest might help ease the burden but I'm not so sure.
But cuddling my bed full of stuffed animals while my dog looked on in jealousy kinda cheered me up.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Huhuhuhu, I know _you _from somewhere else.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not entirely sure why I felt the need to post that shit. But it was stuff that's been nagging me I guess, and I've been kinda down in the dumps and feeling lonely and reflecting on such made me focus on those particular points.
> I thought pitching the weight off my chest might help ease the burden but I'm not so sure.
> But cuddling my bed full of stuffed animals while my dog looked on in jealousy kinda cheered me up.


There's a reason confessing feels good, which is... I haven't got the slightest clue, but obviously it's good for something since even the church had confession booths back in the medieval days.
Anonymously confessing the strangest things feels good.

If you really do know me from somewhere else, I should know where you know me from. I primarily go to three forums these days, FAF, RSI, and 4ch. Previously weasyl too.
I think I recall a random finn at weasyl at some point. Since FAF and 4ch are excluded due to reasons, it only leaves RSI and Weasyl. My bet, you know me from weasyl.
Unless it's not, I am dying to know where.

Also pet your dog.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Anyway, on topic, I've been on a weird Star Trek binge. Watching movies and signed up for the retarded MMO just to fly my stuffs.



Hey! What the hell is that supposed to mean?!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Hey! What the hell is that supposed to mean?!


That I've been sitting on my ass for hours looking at Trek films munching an unhealthy amount cheetos, and I signed up to an MMO that competes to be the most unexciting thing just to get to command my own little ship?

Also I've started to think with Archer's voice, mixed with the occasional Krieger. Not sure if that's a good thing.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That I've been sitting on my ass for hours looking at Trek films munching an unhealthy amount cheetos, and I signed up to an MMO that competes to be the most unexciting thing just to get to command my own little ship?
> 
> Also I've started to think with Archer's voice, mixed with the occasional Krieger. Not sure if that's a good thing.



Funny thing I'm catching up on the most recent season of Archer. On the last episode in fact.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There's a reason confessing feels good, which is... I haven't got the slightest clue, but obviously it's good for something since even the church had confession booths back in the medieval days.
> Anonymously confessing the strangest things feels good.
> 
> If you really do know me from somewhere else, I should know where you know me from. I primarily go to three forums these days, FAF, RSI, and 4ch. Previously weasyl too.
> ...



I wish it was something more interesting, but it's not, it's Weasyl. We talked a few times and then I disappeared for like... a year. Perhaps you recall the die-hard Coheed and Cambria fangirl? That was me. And now you know the story behind my tattoos. \o/
Unless you remember a snarky little bitch by the name of Bark off 4chan. I was a usual suspect a few years back, but I haven't much ventured back around those parts since then, so I'm guessing probably not. That would be some kind of coincidence though.
A few others from here I recognize from Weasyl as well, or from other old haunts around the internet. 
Also, my dog gets enough love. D:< He was just mad that I wouldn't let him chew the faces off any of my stuffed animals is all. Little bastard. :T 
I did give him pets though.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That I've been sitting on my ass for hours looking at Trek films munching an unhealthy amount cheetos, and I signed up to an MMO that competes to be the most unexciting thing just to get to command my own little ship?
> 
> Also I've started to think with Archer's voice, mixed with the occasional Krieger. Not sure if that's a good thing.


HAH! I'm not sorry.


----------



## Feste (Nov 6, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> So there's my view on it. Basically--chill. Enjoy your libido. Keep it casual and you wont have to worry about huge feelings of guilt when you DO indulge. And that doesn't mean you have to CONSTANTLY be having some sort of sexual interlude in your life. Just--cut the shame and guilt when you do. It's okay! I promise. And it's -still- just as special and sacred as you want it to be when you share it with that special someone. Just because you beat it in the morning it doesn't make your candle lit romance session with your partner that night any less special.



Heh, that's pretty brave of you to say. I feel like you're in the minority with that attitude in America XD. It's either you want it a lot or you can't get it or you rarely get it for one reason or another here. 

I confess, I'm in a city, I don't believe in a religion that says sex is sinful....I still think sex is the most terrifying thing, and I can't imagine having it casually. Hell, I stopped using tinder because, among other things, I just didn't think I'd be ready for what'd happen if it'd actually happen. Not that it helps I can't connect with people above a friend level anyways. Also, Boston is a terrible place to meet new people after college; it's probably one of the least friendly places in the US in terms of metro area.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm having another really bad day today, and there's nothing I can do about it right now. 

And just now I lost a job. I kinda needed it, and I have a feeling this is going to bite me later.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Things.


I do recall something about Coheed indeed, didn't remember it was the finn/you though. Can't remember the username you went by, nor the tattoos I know more of now.
My memory is like cheese and I haven't been to weasyl in ages.

I would confess something, but can't think of anything juicy enough


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I'm having another really bad day today, and there's nothing I can do about it right now.
> 
> And just now I lost a job. I kinda needed it, and I have a feeling this is going to bite me later.



Awww...I'm sorry Trekkie that sucks


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2014)

While throwing away some office stuff on my boss' orders, I made off with a scarf and 2 weird bags with rubber 'soles' on the bottom. They have 'HR' (Human Resources) stenciled onto them in orange paint, I'm thinking of adding a 'K' to each one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That I've been sitting on my ass for hours looking at Trek films munching an unhealthy amount cheetos, and I signed up to an MMO that competes to be the most unexciting thing just to get to command my own little ship?
> 
> Also I've started to think with Archer's voice, mixed with the occasional Krieger. Not sure if that's a good thing.



I'd play EVE again with you if subscription fees weren't a thing


----------



## Synec (Nov 6, 2014)

my morning coffee has been a third bourbon for three months.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

Synec said:


> my morning coffee has been a third bourbon for three months.



Easy there, our budding alcoholic.


----------



## Synec (Nov 6, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Easy there, our budding alcoholic.


hey now, i said a third.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

Synec said:


> hey now, i said a third.



If you try to put out a kitchen fire with your coffee and it just makes it worst, may wanna reconsider. :U


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks, Wolfnight.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Also I've started to think with Archer's voice, mixed with the occasional Krieger. Not sure if that's a good thing.



I confess that when I read that I thought you meant Captain Jonathan Archer of the Enterprise NX-01. Then I saw Krieger.


----------



## Synec (Nov 6, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> If you try to put out a kitchen fire with your coffee and it just makes it worst, may wanna reconsider. :U



i'd sooner lose the kitchen over the coffee :F


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

Synec said:


> i'd sooner lose the kitchen over the coffee :F



Man. I remember the time I nearly burned down a kitchen. Like legit blew shit up and lost an eyebrow burned down my kitchen. Was coincidentally the exact same time I nearly went to jail for burning down a place while making illicit substances.

Hint: Don't make drugs in your kitchen with an open flame. Now that I'm not eternally stoned, I realize how much of a stupid fucking idiot I was. 

Uhhh. I digress. 
Enjoy your coffee. 

Confession: I tried to butane extract THC from weed and blew myself up in the most retarded way possible because I was being impatient and wanted drugs before I went to work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2014)

Speaking of booze, ladyfriend and I went out to buy a 6 pack of Angry Orchard. I like that stuff, but they only had the cinnamon one at the store, and it's godawful. Everyone here at the hotel hates it, including myself, but in a bid to not waste money, it is my responsibility to drink the entire pack tonight, right here, right now. 

I'm gonna sleep pretty well I guess. Disgusted, but well.

PS: It doesn't help that for some reason the back of my tongue is bleeding and the booze/cinnamon is making the drink physically painful.

I AM DETERMINED.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 6, 2014)

You can do it!



RedSavage said:


> Confession: I tried to butane extract THC from weed and blew myself up in the most retarded way possible because I was being impatient and wanted drugs before I went to work.



BOOM!!! No eyebrows. I did something similar, only it was a still and I didn't know any better.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2014)

I was going to offer a friend the gift of foxbutt for his birthday, but I ended up getting him a sixpack of hard cider instead. Then weed happened, and I forgot what i was doing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 6, 2014)

Coffox and I failed hard.

That TA is feeling so good right now.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 7, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Archer's voice



H. Jon Benjamin sounds like heaven


On another note, I've realized that I'm only cool at school because I pull shenanigans to amuse myself, and most of the people who know me in real life don't realize I'm actually quite reserved. I wouldn't be as popular if I didn't act like an idiot, and that's actually very sad.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 7, 2014)

Sometimes when I'm home alone I vogue in front of the bathroom mirror.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 7, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Man. I remember the time I nearly burned down a kitchen. Like legit blew shit up and lost an eyebrow burned down my kitchen. Was coincidentally the exact same time I nearly went to jail for burning down a place while making illicit substances.
> 
> Hint: Don't make drugs in your kitchen with an open flame. Now that I'm not eternally stoned, I realize how much of a stupid fucking idiot I was.
> 
> ...



Don't do butane extractions indoors, period.  Shit's not good for you.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel like a loser.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel like a Hewge winner.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel nothing.


----------



## Sylver (Nov 7, 2014)

It takes me two hours to get ready in the morning. I'm a guy...


----------



## BRN (Nov 7, 2014)

Being single is hard and I've forgotten how to do it.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 7, 2014)

I never know what to confess in confession threads.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 7, 2014)

FINE! FINE! I ADMIT IT!
I KILLED MUFASA!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> Being single is hard and I've forgotten how to do it.



I've had all of three relationships in my life, with only one lasting for more than two weeks. Said relationship was a long distance relationship. 

I've been single so long I'm not sure if I really have a grasp of how a close distance, daily relationship works.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> Being single is hard and I've forgotten how to do it.


Conversely, being in a relationship after getting used to being single for so long...I also suspect I don't remember how to make sense of any of this


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 7, 2014)

I hold an ever-so-slowly increasing disdain towards my own nation and people. I really don't feel there is any hope for a better future for this place.
Who says negative emotions can't develop into something good in the long run? If it weren't for my desire to get away from here ASAP, I'd probably never have picked up any interest towards other cultures nor learned any new languages.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't know what falling in love feels like, or what romantic love is, as I never experienced it. My friends said it is some sort of tingly, longing feeling, so I asked them if it is something like the feeling I had during childhood whenever l saw orchids that my mother won't buy for me because they were too expensive, and they said it was something very different from that. I sometimes wonder what it would feel like, or if I'll ever feel it, but I guess there are much more important things in life than pondering about that.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 7, 2014)

There is no set way to explain love.

I hated my husband when I first met him, thought he was nothing but a fuckall pretentious ass and I couldn't stand him. Likewise, he hated me, thought I was an insufferable bitch and we couldn't interact without fighting. 

Then one day, people were talking about music and we both starting talking about Iron Maiden, which we love.
All of a sudden, it was like 'oh, well,_ I guess_ you're not so bad' but then the more we talked and got to know each other, we were suddenly in love and shit. 

Fast forward two and a half years and we're married and I live in Finland now. 

Love is fucking weird.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been in love before, at least I think I have. The fact that it was unrequited made it hurt a lot. The guy was such a jerk too, but I couldn't help myself. It's like this aching in your chest and this horrid fixation in your mind on the person. And when you see the person you forget about everything and you start acting stupid for no reason. Then it gets to a point where you would sacrifice your own comfort and well being to see the person happy. Biases emerge, insecurities set it, and you become addicted to high that the person gives you. And you go into withdrawal when you can't see or hear them for a while and you just get messed up over stupid crap. 

Love is stupid. Screw love. It just makes you stupid.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 7, 2014)

Trying to explain or define emotions is only going to cause distress. They're too complicated and too fluid to pin any specific word on. You can try to simplify them, but if you depend on that simplification to define your feelings or emotions, you may end up doubting yourself. Everything about the human psyche is complicated, but emotions more so than anything else. They're different for everyone. Undefinable and indescribable.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 7, 2014)

The thing that I miss/feel weird not having, is an apple for my eye.I'm used to being totally fixated on one person, and now there is no one I have those kinds of feelings for, I feel pretty lost.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't play league of legends, card games (magik, yugioh), or seen the latest anime, therefore, I'm shunned by certain geek groups. They also don't believe I'm a furry. 

Kinda sucks I'm now being shunned by groups I grew up in elementary and high school. Oh well. :/


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2014)

Man. All this talk of love being this great thing. 
Anyone in Texas wanna hook up? I wanna try this whole relationship thing. The moment you say, "Why didn't you text me all day?" I'm kicking your ass to the curb though.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 7, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> The moment you say, "Why didn't you text me all day?" I'm kicking your ass to the curb though.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFTRmjimtCc


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 7, 2014)

I believe some fictional E.T. races in movies and T.V. _could _exist since of all of the possibilities and we haven't met or seen one yet.


----------



## Feste (Nov 7, 2014)

I may have felt love once. It was probably immaturity combined with utter fear. I still have that, it's just in a more understandable form to me.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 7, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> I don't know what falling in love feels like, or what romantic love is, as I never experienced it. My friends said it is some sort of tingly, longing feeling, so I asked them if it is something like the feeling I had during childhood whenever l saw orchids that my mother won't buy for me because they were too expensive, and they said it was something very different from that. I sometimes wonder what it would feel like, or if I'll ever feel it, but I guess there are much more important things in life than pondering about that.



It's the most terrible feeling you can imagine. Be glad that you never experienced it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm probably never going to live this down

...when I went to take the driving test...when I backed out of the dmv parking lot to get to the driving course I backed into a car. 

And I still somehow passed


----------



## Enzay (Nov 7, 2014)

I've never really loved anyone, outside of my family at least. I've definitely "liked" people, but never really in love.


----------



## Enzay (Nov 7, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm probably never going to live this down
> 
> ...when I went to take the driving test...when I backed out of the dmv parking lot to get to the driving course I backed into a car.
> 
> And I still somehow passed



Haha, I'm taking my driving test where you are! xD


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 8, 2014)

I slept like it was christmas eve last night, ie, lightly with very sporadic REM. :3 I'm that excited about the zoo thing.


----------



## Sylver (Nov 8, 2014)

Roomba.

How does it work? How does it know where to go ._.

maybe one day we will find roomba..


----------



## Rekel (Nov 8, 2014)

My car broke down, and a buddy on another furry forum offered to sell me a new engine, so I put it on a trailer and drove a few hours to his shop. He's had my car for 2.5 months. :v


----------



## KyryK (Nov 8, 2014)

I think for the past week i've been having mild anxiety attacks, brief moments where i can't make sense of anything and i just feel wrong. And the thoughts i keep having whenever this happens certainly aren't healthy. It's incredibly draining and i don't know what it may lead to.


----------



## Feste (Nov 8, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I think for the past week i've been having mild anxiety attacks, brief moments where i can't make sense of anything and i just feel wrong. And the thoughts i keep having whenever this happens certainly aren't healthy. It's incredibly draining and i don't know what it may lead to.



Just make sure you don't have the kidney thing that makes you worry about shit. Has to do with adrenal glands, I dunno I'm not a doctor. But maybe I should be...it'd explain the lab coat in my closet...


----------



## Rekel (Nov 8, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I think for the past week i've been having mild anxiety attacks, brief moments where i can't make sense of anything and i just feel wrong. And the thoughts i keep having whenever this happens certainly aren't healthy. It's incredibly draining and i don't know what it may lead to.



I have been as well. I've had social anxiety off and on since like 6th grade (I think I can narrow it down to a specific event). Saw a therapist about it a few times, but I moved. I had a few attacks, at least I think that's what they were, last year -- and they've sort of been coming back for the past week.

But I'm not sure if they were attacks or something else. Were you ever quietly in a room with someone, and their presence made you feel really uneasy, and every time they said something you felt like you were going to lose your shit? And you just wanted to go somewhere really secluded? Once I was laying on my bed in my room, and my mother opened the door and asked if I wanted a cookie, and I almost wanted to yell at her to go the fuck away.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 8, 2014)

So I am at that stage in my life where I have to upgrade my graphics tablet (because mine came from Lidl and they haven't made a Windows 8 driver for it and it's not pressure sensitive on this computer), and I actually sat down with my current tablet and said a very lengthy goodbye to her.

I told her that it might be the end of our journey together, but I'd put her on eBay - she knew what eBay was, right? We'd been on there together. And she could make someone else just as happy as she'd made me. I said that if I could keep on the journey with her now, I would, but it's beyond my control, but all the while, I can't thank her enough for what she has given me these last two years.

I must go a bit too far with this sentimentality thing. Or I might be totally crazy. Or both.

I have no regrets anyway.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to have migraines and headaches galore when I was a kid. But ever since I turned 17, I haven't had any I can remember. When I think about it, it's sort of miraculous; I always thought I'd have to suffer them for my entire life.


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2014)

I just got laid, because I could... with someone who's clearly interested, when I'm pretty much not. Now I feel bitter about it, because I think I'm supposed to regret it, but instead I just feel like smoking. I don't even smoke.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 8, 2014)

I randomly hooked up once because I wanted to know what it was like. I actually felt pretty sick afterwards from the regret. I just needed to know whether it was the kind of thing I could do, and now I know that it's not.

We are actually still friends now which is good.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 8, 2014)

I am kinda scared since my volunteer job will involve getting people interested in stuff and I was just squirming talking one to one with the recruitment person!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 8, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I am kinda scared since my volunteer job will involve getting people interested in stuff and I was just squirming talking one to one with the recruitment person!



Basically just get EXCITED about what you got going on. AC like you're showing your favorite thing to one of your friend, who actually showed up to see your interesting thing. Once you get out of the mindset of 'selling something' and more 'OMG DO GUYS KNOW WHAT IS AWESOME!?!? APES!!!' It becomes a bit easier.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 8, 2014)

I often do without any prompting when I'm just visiting, but the volunteers only really do talks about the lemurs and tortoises so I'll be just scared, atleast at first. Althoouuuugh, the tortoises live just opposite the bonobos' indoor area, so they can give me a bit of a confidence boost just by being there, atleast when I get given the task of talking about tortoises. Yeah they aren't exactly going to go "you go gurl", but it'd feel that way.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've never tried Nutella.

I have to pay for it.

I can't be assed to pay to try it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2014)

I think Nutella looks terrible


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 8, 2014)

Nutella is completely mediocre. 
Sweet. 
...But a grainy texture imo.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 8, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I have been as well. I've had social anxiety off and on since like 6th grade (I think I can narrow it down to a specific event). Saw a therapist about it a few times, but I moved. I had a few attacks, at least I think that's what they were, last year -- and they've sort of been coming back for the past week.
> 
> But I'm not sure if they were attacks or something else. Were you ever quietly in a room with someone, and their presence made you feel really uneasy, and every time they said something you felt like you were going to lose your shit? And you just wanted to go somewhere really secluded? Once I was laying on my bed in my room, and my mother opened the door and asked if I wanted a cookie, and I almost wanted to yell at her to go the fuck away.


Sorry to hear it, and yeah i used to have really bad social anxiety so i know exactly what you're talking about, although for me it was always a case of getting out of the room as quickly as possible before i did something to embarrass myself. But this is slightly different, i'm feeling like you are when i'm alone and i'm having to fight with myself not to block the world out, as much as i want to right now, because i know it always makes things worse.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't really want to do anything but sit here and improve my musics. Unfortunately, music won't pay the bills D:


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Nov 8, 2014)

I hate waking up to bad news. Came out of sleep this morning to my phone ringing. It's my grandma, apparently her pancreatic cancer is back (we thought she had beat it two summers ago) and it has spread so that it's wrapped around an artery and in her liver. She needs to go into treatment immediately, will be basically living in the hospital. She doesn't seem to think she'll make it far past Christmas. 

Such a wonderful start to the day...

Edit: whoops, thought I was posting in the "things that we hate" thread. Oh well, this works just as well.


----------



## Zahros (Nov 8, 2014)

I like to get on FAF just to avoid getting ready for work


Priorities


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 8, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I hate waking up to bad news. Came out of sleep this morning to my phone ringing. It's my grandma, apparently her pancreatic cancer is back (we thought she had beat it two summers ago) and it has spread so that it's wrapped around an artery and in her liver. She needs to go into treatment immediately, will be basically living in the hospital. She doesn't seem to think she'll make it far past Christmas.
> 
> Such a wonderful start to the day...
> 
> Edit: whoops, thought I was posting in the "things that we hate" thread. Oh well, this works just as well.


Aw, man, geez... that's heavy. Sorry to hear about this. :C
There isn't much one can say to help you feel better, especially some dumb stranger like me, but I hope your gran is at least comfortable. Try to keep spirits up and I really hope she's a fighter, there have been plenty of cases of people either given a short amount of time or giving themselves a short amount of time and far exceeding theirs and others' expectations. 
Hang in there and keep strong, I really hope better news is to come. :[


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 8, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I think for the past week i've been having mild anxiety attacks, brief moments where i can't make sense of anything and i just feel wrong. And the thoughts i keep having whenever this happens certainly aren't healthy. It's incredibly draining and i don't know what it may lead to.



I get those, too. I can usually think myself into one, but the scary thing is I can't think myself out of it. I'm on some kind of medication which has really cut them down, but lately it's having some other effects that are worse.

Still it's not normal to be doing that a lot.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Nov 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Aw, man, geez... that's heavy. Sorry to hear about this. :C
> There isn't much one can say to help you feel better, especially some dumb stranger like me, but I hope your gran is at least comfortable. Try to keep spirits up and I really hope she's a fighter, there have been plenty of cases of people either given a short amount of time or giving themselves a short amount of time and far exceeding theirs and others' expectations.
> Hang in there and keep strong, I really hope better news is to come. :[


Thanks. And it does make me feel a bit better. No real sense in posting something like that if words from "some dumb stranger" wouldn't help. Basically I just really need some support right now, in any form I can get it. 

She was strong the first time. She was strong and she knew she would beat it and she did. She did so well that first time. But now I think her hope has died a bit. We'll do all we can to support her and make her comfy and help her get the treatment she needs. I'm just worried it won't be enough.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 8, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Thanks. And it does make me feel a bit better. No real sense in posting something like that if words from "some dumb stranger" wouldn't help. Basically I just really need some support right now, in any form I can get it.
> 
> She was strong the first time. She was strong and she knew she would beat it and she did. She did so well that first time. But now I think her hope has died a bit. We'll do all we can to support her and make her comfy and help her get the treatment she needs. I'm just worried it won't be enough.


I've never experienced anything like this in my own life, so I can't even begin to imagine what you and your family are going through or what options are on the table. 

You just gotta keep her hope up, keep her strong. Don't let her put sand in the hourglass, she'll only focus on time ticking away and that will weaken her hope and her even more. 
If possible, since she'll be in the hospital for treatment, maybe see about getting up as much family together as possible and, if they will let you, bring the Christmas/Holiday celebrations to her. I mean, I don't know personally, but if I were in such a situation, I wouldn't want my family feeling down about me around the holidays, you know, darken the festivities so to say. And maybe in seeing all of your collective strength, that will help her hope come back. Help her keep fighting the good fight. 

I'm hoping your worrying is for naught, truly. She beat it before, don't let her lose that strength and sense of control of her life and don't let you or the rest of your family fall into that gloom. Don't let her put a date on herself. Even when people are terminal and they've accepted the facts, that doesn't mean they have to lay down and take it. Just because you know it's coming, doesn't mean you don't have to go down swinging. And by the sound of it, your gran's a swinger. Rally in her corner and keep her fightin' strong. 

To be honest, I'm quite ignorant about these things and I don't know what the extent of the spread equates to, as in how bad the damage is and what can be done for it. But I'm really pulling for your gran to make it through this. For all of you to make it through this.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I get those, too. I can usually think myself into one, but the scary thing is I can't think myself out of it. I'm on some kind of medication which has really cut them down, but lately it's having some other effects that are worse.
> 
> Still it's not normal to be doing that a lot.


That it is not, and for me they've been coming on out of the blue. I've had issues with depression and anxiety in the past and i'm worried that they're resurfacing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Thanks. And it does make me feel a bit better. No real sense in posting something like that if words from "some dumb stranger" wouldn't help. Basically I just really need some support right now, in any form I can get it.
> 
> She was strong the first time. She was strong and she knew she would beat it and she did. She did so well that first time. But now I think her hope has died a bit. We'll do all we can to support her and make her comfy and help her get the treatment she needs. I'm just worried it won't be enough.


I just got back from meeting my hospitalized granma who's making great recovery. Don't let age fool ya, old people are made of steel.
Besides, if she beat cancer once, she's already a veteran who knows the proper chokeholds to beat an opponent of that sort, so to speak.
And like Chuchi said, there are tons of people who can/have flipped the bird at life expectancies in these cases, I'm sure your gran can pull through.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't like myself.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 8, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't like myself.


can you get access to some sort of therapy?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't like myself.


Just train yourself to like everyone else even less.

I like to wear black turtlenecks.


----------



## Feste (Nov 8, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't like myself.



Join the club. Just try to use it in a positive manner if you can.


----------



## Saga (Nov 8, 2014)

I snitched.


----------



## MalletFace (Nov 8, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't like myself.



You sound like a young person going through a difficult time. You  don't have to ignore what other people say, but it seems like you need  somebody to help you learn to cope with what they say and whatever is  going on for you.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't like myself.


After enough self pity you'll realize everybody hates themselves or at least parts of themselves, and that we have learned to shut up about it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 8, 2014)

I am unable to pronounce the word "retro" without sounding like Scooby.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't like myself.



Then you should change something


----------



## KyryK (Nov 9, 2014)

Last night, when i found myself accidentally and completely innocently under the influence of entirely legal substances Kalmor, no admission of illegal activity here i may have kinda...eaten an entire block of cheese on my own in the dark.

Damn i actually feel bad about this one.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 9, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Last night, when i found myself accidentally and completely innocently under the influence of entirely legal substances Kalmor, no admission of illegal activity here i may have kinda...eaten an entire block of cheese on my own in the dark.
> 
> Damn i actually feel bad about this one.



Once when I was really drunk, I went home and ate several packets of mustard on their own.


----------



## blackdragonscars (Nov 9, 2014)

I use to deny I was a fury


----------



## KyryK (Nov 9, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Once when I was really drunk, I went home and ate several packets of mustard on their own.


Another time when i was....uh, yeah...drunk i ended up eating 2 big bags of Doritos about an hour after throwing up 3 bowls of Crunchy Nut all over my bedroom floor, i'm not even sure if i'd finished cleaning it up before i started eating again. Incidentally cold sausages and chocolate chip cookies are a surprisingly brilliant combination as long as you don't combine them with Macaroni cheese.

...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 9, 2014)

Need to handle your mary-ja-wanna better dude.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 9, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Need to handle your mary-ja-wanna better dude.


When i threw up it was only the third time i'd smoked anything, i can handle it a lot better now but i probably should try to temper the uncontrollable desire to consume everything in sight i often get when i smoke.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 9, 2014)

I think i crush too easily, if a crush is what i think it is.


----------



## Antumbra (Nov 9, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I am unable to pronounce the word "retro" without sounding like Scooby.



I think that may apply to everyone. :-D

It is like saying "rise up lights" makes you sound like an Australian saying razor blades.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 9, 2014)

Up until a few hours ago i didn't realize aardwolves actually existed in the real world, i thought they were just a hybrid of wolves and aardvarks that furries had made up.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 9, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Up until a few hours ago i didn't realize aardwolves actually existed in the real world, i thought they were just a hybrid of wolves and aardvarks that furries had made up.



wat

-googles-

WELL ILL BE DAMNED


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 9, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Up until a few hours ago i didn't realize aardwolves actually existed in the real world, i thought they were just a hybrid of wolves and aardvarks that furries had made up.



Just because furries made them up doesn't mean they aren't real.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 9, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Up until a few hours ago i didn't realize aardwolves actually existed in the real world, i thought they were just a hybrid of wolves and aardvarks that furries had made up.



Funny because I posted a picture of a baby one in that one thread. 

If that's what caused the revelation you're welcome


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I think i crush too easily, if a crush is what i think it is.



19 times out of 20, I crush on fictional characters only.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 9, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> 19 times out of 20, I crush on fictional characters only.



I confess that my last relationship of 5 years ended because of my partner having that very issue and I just got sick of it. It was a toxic relationship and I'm glad to be free from it. I introduced them to furry stuff, which I regret, and they ended up getting a porn addiction. They'd spend hours each day browsing fa for smut and then compare me to the ridiculous body types the furry characters have :\ I tried to accommodate em by going to the gym 6 days a week, changing my diet, taking supplements, etc cuz I loved them and wanted them to be happy. I ended up getting into the best shape of my life, but nope~ they continued comparing me to fictional porn characters. Eventually, I just said fuck this~ I'm out.

I've been much happier now that I'm out of that relationship.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't remember the last time I went to bed before 3am. It's slowly pushing later and later, and now I'm up to regularly getting in bed by 6:30 and falling asleep past 7:00.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 10, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that my last relationship of 5 years ended because of my partner having that very issue and I just got sick of it. It was a toxic relationship and I'm glad to be free from it. I introduced them to furry stuff, which I regret, and they ended up getting a porn addiction. They'd spend hours each day browsing fa for smut and then compare me to the ridiculous body types the furry characters have :\ I tried to accommodate em by going to the gym 6 days a week, changing my diet, taking supplements, etc cuz I loved them and wanted them to be happy. I ended up getting into the best shape of my life, but nope~ they continued comparing me to fictional porn characters. Eventually, I just said fuck this~ I'm out.
> 
> I've been much happier now that I'm out of that relationship.



:/ God, that's so weird. I don't think anyone should change their body to keep a mate. (But if a person wants to get in shape thats great) Good on you for leaving.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 10, 2014)

I haven't really felt like doing much of anything. I pushed everything off today to work on music stuffs. Homework just got done, and I skipped some of it >_> Just tired of day to day life in general I guess.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 10, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that my last relationship of 5 years ended because of my partner having that very issue and I just got sick of it. It was a toxic relationship and I'm glad to be free from it. I introduced them to furry stuff, which I regret, and they ended up getting a porn addiction. They'd spend hours each day browsing fa for smut and then compare me to the ridiculous body types the furry characters have :\ I tried to accommodate em by going to the gym 6 days a week, changing my diet, taking supplements, etc cuz I loved them and wanted them to be happy. I ended up getting into the best shape of my life, but nope~ they continued comparing me to fictional porn characters. Eventually, I just said fuck this~ I'm out.
> 
> I've been much happier now that I'm out of that relationship.



Glad to hear you managed to get out of that relationship. I decided to work on getting a better shape because of the fandom, but trying to force someone else to meet nigh impossible standards is beyond unreasonable.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 10, 2014)

Five years of trying to meet the standards of another, instead of going along with your own?

What a waste of five years


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

Yea, it really wears on your self-confidence being compared over and over to something that isn't even real :\ but getting out of it and just being away has done worlds to just make me feel better about my self-image. I've met new people since, and it just feels like I can finally breathe again. I was suffocating before.

Edit: @hewge - People do stupid things when they love someone.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 10, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I haven't really felt like doing much of anything. I pushed everything off today to work on music stuffs. Homework just got done, and I skipped some of it >_> Just tired of day to day life in general I guess.



I'm in the exact same boat as you. I live in dorms, and I don't like anybody here -- I get up, go to class, come back, and do basically nothing until I go to bed. Repeat.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 10, 2014)

I created a tumblr because it has too many RWBY art I enjoy...and shipping. 
I used to spend at least 2 hours on it every Thursday because that's when the new episodes came out and everyone looses their shit (including me).


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

I confess I have no idea what RWBY is. Even after a quick google search of the acronym :I


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 10, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess I have no idea what RWBY is. Even after a quick google search of the acronym :I



It's a good web series. I like it. Also, I overcooked cookies again. Hardest thing to bake. I'm only good at food if I'm eating it.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a slight admiration for a couple people on this forum.

Yes! It's you. The one reading this right now... Hewge likes you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 10, 2014)

I wish I know who you're referring to.
------------------------------------------------------------

I confess that I`m engaged


----------



## Hewge (Nov 10, 2014)

It can be whoever you want it to be!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I have a slight admiration for a couple people on this forum.
> 
> Yes! It's you. The one reading this right now... Hewge likes you.



THANKS PAL


----------



## Rekel (Nov 10, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Hewge likes you.



THAT'S MY PURSE I DON'T KNOW YOU


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I wish I know who you're referring to.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I confess that I`m engaged



Congrats, man


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 10, 2014)

Got a comment on my submission from someone saying that they'd make a nice conbadge for me, at first I was like yesssssss because they are amazing and are really really good at drawing/painting bonobos.

But then I thought, is mine really that bad it warrants an offer for an upgrade? XD *sniff*


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 10, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Got a comment on my submission from someone saying that they'd make a nice conbadge for me, at first I was like yesssssss because they are amazing and are really really good at drawing/painting bonobos.
> 
> But then I thought, is mine really that bad it warrants an offer for an upgrade? XD *sniff*



Yours is nice, no upgrade required.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 10, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Yours is nice, no upgrade required.


Cheers. I commissioned the artist anyway, no harm in having two badges . They are that excellent I couldn't not do it, and they said they suggested it because no one asks for apes and and they want to draw one soooo bad xD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Cheers. I commissioned the artist anyway, no harm in having two badges . They are that excellent I couldn't not do it, and they said they suggested it because no one asks for apes and and they want to draw one soooo bad xD



Oh wow, the artist came to you to ask to commission them x3 That's interesting that both you the commissioner and artist could get something out of that, good on you!

Also she's right you're an interesting deviance in the fandom, primates really are different than all the foxes and wolves all the time x3 It's a breath of fresh air


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 10, 2014)

Deviance, I like that.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Deviance, I like that.



I was referring to the social deviance but seeing how it is with your sig it can go either way :V


----------



## KyryK (Nov 10, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Funny because I posted a picture of a baby one in that one thread.
> 
> If that's what caused the revelation you're welcome


Yep, that's what gave me knowledge of the aardwolfies. ^_^


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 10, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Also she's right you're an interesting deviance in the fandom, primates really are different than all the foxes and wolves all the time x3 It's a breath of fresh air



Well considering they shit in their hands and fling it not _that_ fresh of air.


----------



## Sylver (Nov 10, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well considering they shit in their hands and fling it not _that_ fresh of air.



Confession: I laughed. Now I feel bad about it :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 10, 2014)

I confess that I gagged just a little.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well considering they shit in their hands and fling it not _that_ fresh of air.



Im sure that may just be a vicious stereotype on all primates, you specist :V

Edit: Google says it's true, alright I tried you're on your own monkeys!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 10, 2014)

Only if we're neurotic from boredom or something. Like at rubbish zoos.
You're all specists the lot of you.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 10, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I was referring to the social deviance but seeing how it is with your sig it can go either way :V


I know I just wanted to twist your words.
And true. :V


----------



## belmonkey (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm kinda nervous about something that happened today, but it's probably nothing (I tend to be a hypochondriac).

 I was sitting in the lobby of my college dorm so I could have some peace and quiet while I studied for an exam. I was all alone except for one guy that was texting on his phone for a while. After a while, he walked over and briefly introduced himself, then reached out his hand for a handshake. Not being rude, I shook his hand and introduced myself. He talked for a bit and said, "sorry if I sound a bit sickly, I have meningitis" (didn't sound sickly until he got to say more than a few words), then he tried to invite me to a bible group. I kindly said no and he walked off, at which I point I promptly got up and washed my hands twice. Years ago, my high school teacher on several occasions brought up meningitis and college students, so I kinda freaked out and went to the nearby infirmary to ask about it. A nurse said that it can't usually be caught like that, but I'm still kinda nervous. Hopefully a bad joke.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

So long as you didn't kiss him, and he didn't cough on you you're fine with just hand washing.

True fact V: one in ten people carry the meningococcal bacteria without having any symptoms of the disease. People also often asymptomatically carry strep bacteria as well. This is why I despise the practice of shaking people's hands. Its gross :I Hand sanitizer ftw


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 10, 2014)

I have to find a way to make up for lost time so I'm going to practice tomorrow early in the morning before class at about 7:30, and the weird thing is I get a nervous jolt of excitement out of that.

I'm starting to re-energize this weird joy I take in working excessively. This week has disconnected me from a lot of people and I haven't done anything social at all in a long time, but the weird thing is that I actually like it...I don't know. Maybe I'm just on some sort of pre-midnight high, but I take weird satisfaction in having to work.

Maybe that's the real reason I'm signing up for a 21 credit schedule next semester. I know it'll be extremely difficult, but I want that, perhaps.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm starting tomorrow a 2-week internship I know absolutely nothing about. I accepted it, because the guy in charge of the company is someone _very_ influential in the gaming industry (and also, because I didn't know any other alternative. So it can be super awesome as it can be a really awkward moment, we'll see.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a Boba Fettish


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I have a Boba Fettish



Your pun was a little lukewarm


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 11, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Your pun was a little lukewarm



I think ewok'd right into that one.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Only if we're neurotic from boredom or something. Like at rubbish zoos.
> You're all specists the lot of you.



(oh I almost missed a chance for another pun!)
I hope they wouldn't have any dogs there,

Then they'd really have a...

*Shih Tzu*

----

Okay okay I confess I'm not actually _that_ good at puns...

I mostly just *wing* it


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 11, 2014)

Not sure if it's just me, but I have been noticing a lot more 'furry' looking advertisements on TV. Not sure if I just never paid attention before, but it seems that every commercial break there is some sort of anthro character in one of the ads.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 11, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but I have been noticing a lot more 'furry' looking advertisements on TV. Not sure if I just never paid attention before, but it seems that every commercial break there is some sort of anthro character in one of the ads.



Tony the tiger, Cheetos cheetah, geico gecko, they've been around for ages. Everything's a furry.

The Egyptians were furries too, humanity is made up of a bunch of furfags.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 11, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Tony the tiger, Cheetos cheetah, geico gecko, they've been around for ages. Everything's a furry.
> 
> The Egyptians were furries too, humanity is made up of a bunch of furfags.


I know the usual ones, but... yeah I guess you are right. I just don't pay attention xD


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm still amazed at how this thread just blew up. Over 130 pages in about a month? Right?


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 11, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I know the usual ones, but... yeah I guess you are right. I just don't pay attention xD



Those Mio Energy ads tho.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 11, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Those Mio Energy ads tho.


And the new mcdonalds one. and that new copd medication one... yeah...


----------



## Ieono (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess advertisers believe that humans are hardwired to be receptive to anthropomorphic cartoon animals.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 11, 2014)

So did Aesop.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 11, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I know the usual ones, but... yeah I guess you are right. I just don't pay attention xD



When I was in Taco Bell, I was watching TV and I swear I saw my school mascot in front of a crowd in a gym having a lightsaber fight with a furry.

Like, it wasn't animated, and he was fighting a guy in a dog suit. But it didn't look like a mascot costume, it looked a _lot_ like a fursuit. But it was a part of a community montage and was only on screen for about a second, so I'll never know. :c


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2014)

I like furry porn.


Oh the horror


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 11, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I like furry porn.
> 
> 
> Oh the horror



That makes two of us! Don't you see? We're meant to be partners for life


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 12, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I like furry porn.
> 
> 
> Oh the horror



Okay, I don't see who this is a confession. To me, its a common trait.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 12, 2014)

I was going through some old stuff and I found a coyote baculum in a jar. I don't know why I have it.

This is weird.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 12, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> And the new mcdonalds one. and that new copd medication one... yeah...



Don't forget Kia.

I was thoroughly impressed by this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYWHsOeDf3M


----------



## Sylver (Nov 12, 2014)

I thought I knew what true peace of mind -for me- was until a few weeks ago when I had a dream - it's a bit personal (it's pg, just so you know...) so I'd rather not describe it. I'd never felt more content with myself in those few moments, I remember reeling sorrow, pain (emotional not physical), loneliness, and fulfillment; only when I felt all of those emotions together did I feel true content, somehow.

It's probably my most cherished dream now.


Anyway, not much of a confession - I can't think of a better thread to put it though.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 12, 2014)

I want to get another hoodie, it looks so warm. They have ones with fuzzy ears too, xD thanks for mentioning them, batty. I want a tail too xD

Zettabit's Furfag level increased to 10.
Zettabit learned Tail Whip. 

  >_> https://pawstar.com/merch_product_d...ory=clothing&current_section=clothing_hoodies


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 12, 2014)

I confess that I'm waiting to see if Zetta confesses to wanting a hamster lady.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 12, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I confess that I'm waiting to see if Zetta confesses to wanting a hamster lady.


Yeah that was a good commercial too xD forgot about that one. I am kind of boggled by the physics of it though. Not sure how that would make a hamster turn bigger. And another thing, why would hamsters have pet hamsters running around in a ball xD


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe since it made the car sexy it made the hamster sexy?

Idk, science is my best explaination.

Because fucking science.


----------



## Gronix (Nov 12, 2014)

I make random noises with my mouth when I'm alone


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 12, 2014)

Like your new avatar ^^^


----------



## Enzay (Nov 12, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I make random noises with my mouth when I'm alone



I do that all the time!


----------



## arcticross fox (Nov 12, 2014)

I laugh and shiver randomly when i'm alone


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 12, 2014)

When I`m alone, I put on my headset, blast the volume higher than mount everest and then dance my heart out.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 12, 2014)

I've started drinking hot tea.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 12, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> When I`m alone, I put on my headset, blast the volume higher than mount everest and then dance my heart out.


I love dancing like an idiot when nobody is around to watch me.
Must be good exercise, right?


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 12, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> When I`m alone, I put on my headset, blast the volume higher than mount everest and then dance my heart out.



I'm not the only one!

I like to use my phone and earbuds at night sometimes and work to dubstep as good as I can, maybe improving.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel shitty. When I moved, I always thought my friends would stay the same happy-go-lucky people I left back home. Turns out, they've changed....ALOT. Some for the better, most for the worst. I can't help but feel like it's my fault. I was a tie-in our friendship, kept up to date with what they were doing, gave advice, and made sure they stayed out of trouble (I was the responsible friend in the group). Now, it's almost depressing seeing how much went wrong since I left...All I can do now is do damage control from across the country and hope to God it's not too late to help them.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 12, 2014)

I have never ran a successful D&D game but still own over 30 rulebooks (about 90% are Supplements)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 12, 2014)

I made my essay  exactly 750 words


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 12, 2014)

I get jealous of other people's art.

I know people like my shit, but I get carried off with comparing myself to others. It's bad for my self-esteem.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I get jealous of other people's art.
> 
> I know people like my shit, but I get carried off with comparing myself to others. It's bad for my self-esteem.


Me too, man, me too.
.__.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 12, 2014)

I shouldn't listen to nostalgic early 00s music late at night, that's the feels time of night. Even upbeat rnb sngs are making me feel all wobbly and choked up because childhood/early teen years music. Keep thinking of old friends and shit GAAAHHHHH.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 12, 2014)

I...I sometimes drop Slayer references during sexytimes...


----------



## KyryK (Nov 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I...I sometimes drop Slayer references during sexytimes...


Inert flesh
A bloody tomb
A decorated splatter brightens the room...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 12, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Inert flesh
> A bloody tomb
> A decorated splatter brightens the room...



That's a graphic depiction I didnt really need....


----------



## Booker (Nov 13, 2014)

My race cars had tiger tails!

if you've been to the Pontiac Nationals in Norwalk OH you know what I'm talking about


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 13, 2014)

On school papers that needed to be X pages long, most of the time I increased the size of spaces and periods to 20.

Just spaces and periods.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 13, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> On school papers that needed to be X pages long, most of the time I increased the size of spaces and periods to 20.
> 
> Just spaces and periods.



I think you're the reason why most papers require a word count.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I think you're the reason why most papers require a word count.



Then to add to my confession I also wrote United States of America instead of USA. Etcetera.


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 13, 2014)

I've been to dozens of anime conventions but never a furry convention (yet)


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't had intercourse in almost 8 years now. 

Not celibate. Just asexual.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 13, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I haven't had intercourse in almost 8 years now.
> 
> Not celibate. Just asexual.


The horror.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 13, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I make random noises with my mouth when I'm alone



I do that with my roommate. Yelling, clicking, grunting... We're quite spontaneous. He once called me a furfag for no reason while he was talking to his girlfriend.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2014)

Idk, reading people would like to throw acid in my face and shoot me feels surprisingly bad.
I know I can't please everybody but jesus, if you have _such_ an issue with me send me a fucking pm to let me know so I can try to alleviate and tone down irritating actions.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Idk, reading people would like to throw acid in my face and shoot me feels surprisingly bad.
> I know I can't please everybody but jesus, if you have _such_ an issue with me send me a fucking pm to let me know so I can try to alleviate and tone down irritating actions.


Don't pay no mind to it. I had a woman tell me she hoped I was raped by someone with a knife. 
I also had someone tell me they hoped I got cancer and died or some shit like that. Some people are gonna say that shit to make you feel bad, best you can do is forget 'em.


OT: I think I'm going to turn off my internet and just... not talk to anyone at all today. I guess this is a confession? 
I can already fucking tell shit is only going to go south from here on out. I'm in a shitty mood as it is and everyone and their fucking mother wants to pile more shit on me and nag me for this or for that.
So, fuck it. I don't want to talk to anyone anymore. I will embrace my solitude. Hermit day. Gonna read me a motherfucking book. Awwyis.
Will get back to any Santa Chuchi related things tomorrow. Or if the ant-farm that moved into my ass disperses after a couple of hours.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Don't pay no mind to it. I had a woman tell me she hoped I was raped by someone with a knife.
> I also had someone tell me they hoped I got cancer and died or some shit like that. Some people are gonna say that shit to make you feel bad, best you can do is forget 'em.


I know I have probably said or done something that pierced their skin, but when people don't say that, how am I supposed to know they can't take it?
I'm not an asshole to bring you down ffs, I'm just trotting along my way and I can steer clear of hurtful things if you just say so.
Also, even murderous feedback is still feedback, gotta pay attention to that.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 13, 2014)

I was a stupid kid back in kindergarten.

I have no idea why, it just ruined my fun, but once for nearly a whole winter I would leave my hat and gloves in my locker, become miserably cold, and say I left them at home. Every. Day. On purpose.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I know I have probably said or done something that pierced their skin, but when people don't say that, how am I supposed to know they can't take it?
> I'm not an asshole to bring you down ffs, I'm just trotting along my way and I can steer clear of hurtful things if you just say so.
> Also, even murderous feedback is still feedback, gotta pay attention to that.


The way i see it if someone dislikes you for being you then fuck 'em, embrace it and try not to let it get to you. If they're the kind of person to respond to something you've said with cheap insults as opposed to coming to you and saying you've hurt them in some way then they're just petty assholes who aren't worth your time, that's the mindset i've adopted to combat my social anxiety at least and it works. Having said that i know what you're referring to and i'm pretty sure neither of them were being serious.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 13, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Don't pay no mind to it. I had a woman tell me she hoped I was raped by someone with a knife.
> I also had someone tell me they hoped I got cancer and died or some shit like that. Some people are gonna say that shit to make you feel bad, best you can do is forget 'em.
> 
> 
> ...



Have a nice day.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> The horror.



Try turning 22 last friday and still never gettin any.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I know I have probably said or done something that pierced their skin, but when people don't say that, how am I supposed to know they can't take it?
> I'm not an asshole to bring you down ffs, I'm just trotting along my way and I can steer clear of hurtful things if you just say so.
> Also, even murderous feedback is still feedback, gotta pay attention to that.


I can tend to get the same way...

for me personally, I'll get aggressive to be deliberately absurd. Like if I insult someone it's meant to be as out-of-place as possible, but then sometimes i end up being too subtle and accidentally make them uncomfortable, but I never mean bad. It's just something that I find funny for how exaggerated it is, but if they don't like it, the last thing I want to do is make someone uncomfortable (at least, not when I'm trying to be friendly/make them feel comfortable)


KyryK said:


> The way i see it if someone dislikes you for being you then fuck 'em, embrace it and try not to let it get to you. If they're the kind of person to respond to something you've said with cheap insults as opposed to coming to you and saying you've hurt them in some way then they're just petty assholes who aren't worth your time, that's the mindset i've adopted to combat my social anxiety at least and it works. Having said that i know what you're referring to and i'm pretty sure neither of them were being serious.


That's usually how I judge people's responses. It definitely shows a lot when a petty reaction comes from certain comments.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 13, 2014)

I randomly 'meow' when around the house... meow.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't listened to a single English language song at my own will in almost 1 year now. I listen to dubstep, but there's no lyrics.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 13, 2014)

I met a girl for the first time on Friday night, she helped me move... She stayed next two nights...
Meeting a girl Friday night and 99% sure she's staying the night...
Saturday a bisexual protestant priest wants to have a threesome with her and her boyfriend.
Sunday, Santa Claus parade with another new girl for the first time... Possibly sex.

I basically went from 'Frigid Bitch' to 'Total Slut' in the last week and it's actually VERY, VERY difficult to process.  Like, it's unreal... I'm an introvert, I like my quiet time, how the fuck did THIS happen?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 13, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Try turning 22 last friday and still never gettin any.



It's over rated. But happy belated birthday!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not big into christians, and even less into christian themed music/ians, but I have a soft spot for Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds.
I could listen to his songs all day and not get bored.
His music is so good on so many levels.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm not big into christians, and even less into christian themed music/ians, but I have a soft spot for Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds.
> I could listen to his songs all day and not get bored.
> His music is so good on so many levels.



[yt]dxkUK3SQlWI[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 13, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Have a nice day.


I want to believe you meant it genuinely, but all I 'hear' is "fuck you/fuck off."

In LE, we save this one for asshole traffic stops, so it's got a negative connotation to it. I don't think you meant it that way, but you're in security, if I recall, so you might just know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 13, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Try turning 22 last friday and still never gettin any.


Just the thought of that makes us bonobos lose our minds. Some of my troop are reading this now and lowering their hats.

/back out of character
They totally wear hats.

(I'm just messing btw not trying to be a meanie.)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't drank energy drinks before but when I drank Monster, I became hyperactive. My friends are freaking out.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 13, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I randomly 'meow' when around the house... meow.



But...

You're a fox.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 13, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> But...
> 
> You're a fox.


UGH how dare you insinuate that just because Zet's a fox, he can't meow. I mean, what kind of species-ist bullshit is that?
This is 2014, hello, foxes have every right to meow, just as felines equally have the right to... make... whatevernoisesfoxesmakeshutup. 
DOWN WITH SPECIES STEREOTYPES AND BEHAVIORAL-ROLES. 
:v _heeheehee_


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, no one knows what the fuck noises foxes make anyway :I so... they might meow?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 13, 2014)

today i learned what pain was
my wisdom tooth cracked
ive been meaning to get it pulled
it's been kind of at the bottom of the list of things
but today i cracked it and pieces stabbed and jammed where pieces were not meant to



getting my wisdom tooth is now at the top of my list



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Well, no one knows what the fuck noises foxes make anyway :I so... they might meow?




[yt]zk1mAd77Hr4[/yt]


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 13, 2014)

I have to go back to Korea this month, but I am afraid of going back.
Two years spent here taught me how hopelessly lazy and incompetent I am, and how deeply I lack academic foundation necessary for continuing my studies.

I really don't want to go back to school when I am absolutely sure I will fail.





RedSavage said:


> YouTube Link


 
Funny. Though following clip is more famous among Koreans....

[yt]yxmWVLDB60U[/yt]


----------



## Lobar (Nov 13, 2014)

surprised ilovefoxes.swf hasn't been dropped yet


----------



## Rekel (Nov 13, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Try turning 22 last friday and still never gettin any.



I'm on my way.

Except for some reason I don't want it. I've had plenty of opportunities, but I'm avoiding relationships.

... Am I alone in this?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't have a 'significant' other, just some friends with benefits. I still consider myself single.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 13, 2014)

Found an adorable photo of a bonobo baby with his mum in the background, and I really want it as an av.
But the only thing stopping me is that I really enjoy the "wake up next to the avatar above" thread, and I can't really contribute with the new av. xD


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 13, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Try turning 22 last friday and still never gettin any.



Oh for Pete's sake, you have time.  It's not like your 80 and never had it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 13, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Oh for Pete's sake, you have time.  It's not like your 80 and never had it.



He'd explode.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 14, 2014)

I Just got my first NSFW commission


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 14, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I Just got my first NSFW commission



I checked your FA account. Too bad I turned on my mature filter since I'm at work. I really hope to see you butt naked when I'm at home


----------



## Feste (Nov 14, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I'm on my way.
> 
> Except for some reason I don't want it. I've had plenty of opportunities, but I'm avoiding relationships.
> 
> ... Am I alone in this?



I'm very much the same. I'm dating a girl right now, I'm on the 3rd date, and I'm terrified of moving it on to another level. I can't get flirting at all, and I feel like there's a big whole in my heart where attraction should be. 

I'm not sure if I feel old at 23. I feel very unaccomplished in many ways as a 23 year, but I guess I still have 7 years to become normal-ish...


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 14, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> But...
> 
> 
> You're a fox.





Chuchi said:


> UGH how dare you insinuate that just because Zet's a fox, he can't meow. I mean, what kind of species-ist bullshit is that?
> This is 2014, hello, foxes have every right to meow, just as felines equally have the right to... make... whatevernoisesfoxesmakeshutup.
> DOWN WITH SPECIES STEREOTYPES AND BEHAVIORAL-ROLES.
> :v heeheehee





GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Well, no one knows what the fuck noises foxes make anyway :I so... they might meow?



I laughed reading these. The screaming fox that Red posted was just the cherry on top xD It kinda sounded like a meow. :3 

I think Chuchi is gonna get a sig quote. That's hilarious. 

I gotta work on my howl. 





Rekel said:


> I'm on my way.
> 
> 
> Except for some reason I don't want it. I've had plenty of opportunities, but I'm avoiding relationships.
> ...


With you on this one. Barely have time or money for myself, much less dating...


----------



## Gronix (Nov 14, 2014)

I had a great depression wave this morning, wich ruined my whole day

I acted sick to avoid PE, slept on classes, then wrote a shitty test.

Now if you excuse me, I'm gonna go back to stuffing unhealthy food in my face, then curl into a ball in my bed.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I had a great depression wave this morning, wich ruined my whole day
> 
> I acted sick to avoid PE, slept on classes, then wrote a shitty test.
> 
> Now if you excuse me, I'm gonna go back to stuffing unhealthy food in my face, then curl into a ball in my bed.



That sucks. Get to feeling better.

Confession: I'm wearing shorts to spite the cold.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm the real shady.

All you other slim shady's are just imitating.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 14, 2014)

I let out a fart yesterday so horrific it was described as 'inhuman', and could even be smelled over the recently-defiled catbox.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 14, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I Just got my first NSFW commission



I've been trying to get some commission sexy times for months, but dont want solo stuff and dont want teh ghey smex so my choice in YCH's is extremely limited, i see people with their characters boinking literally everyone but i cant concieve any non creepy way to say "Hey you're characters hawt as hell can i commission our fusona's bangin?".


----------



## Rekel (Nov 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've been trying to get some commission sexy times for months, but dont want solo stuff and dont want teh ghey smex so my choice in YCH's is extremely limited, i see people with their characters boinking literally everyone but i cant concieve any non creepy way to say "Hey you're characters hawt as hell can i commission our fusona's bangin?".



I've always thought it was kind of awkward to get a drawing of your own alias fucking someone else's...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 14, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I'm the real shady.
> 
> All you other slim shady's are just imitating.



Well I'm Swim Shady, you can't imitate that.

Also I shamelessly peek at other papers during a test.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 14, 2014)

I got a solo commission as yeah it would be kinda awkward to get a commission with some complete stranger.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 14, 2014)

I wouldnt get any solo stuff done, after all you'd just be looking at a representation of yourself jacking it :V
Suppose it doesnt matter so much knowing them as its just your characters in some artwork at the end of the day.
TBH i'd much rather only get something like that done if i had a girlfriend although i doubt that'd happen let alone them have a fursona.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I wouldnt get any solo stuff done, after all you'd just be looking at a representation of yourself jacking it :V
> Suppose it doesnt matter so much knowing them as its just your characters in some artwork at the end of the day.
> TBH i'd much rather only get something like that done if i had a girlfriend although i doubt that'd happen let alone them have a fursona.



Your lack of confidence is your downfall. 

Also, I sorta don't get why the "solo" art is any less I dunno, masculine/macho/interesting as one of you with a partner. And gosh. If you don't have a gal friend to borrow just make up your own female character. 

Or is this all about imaginary "if only I was a wolf" sex?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've been trying to get some commission sexy times for months, but dont want solo stuff and dont want teh ghey smex so my choice in YCH's is extremely limited, i see people with their characters boinking literally everyone but i cant concieve any non creepy way to say "Hey you're characters hawt as hell can i commission our fusona's bangin?".



You can gender bend me if it makes you feel better. Or I can ask for you. I make a great wingman.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 14, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Your lack of confidence is your downfall.
> 
> Also, I sorta don't get why the "solo" art is any less I dunno, masculine/macho/interesting as one of you with a partner. And gosh. If you don't have a gal friend to borrow just make up your own female character.
> 
> Or is this all about imaginary "if only I was a wolf" sex?



Lol no, and i dunno i guess if its just solo you might aswell be looking at gay art seein as all you'd see was some guys, well your guys raging dong flappin about :I
And yeah im thinking about just designing some female characters, although that means i have to pay for both slots :V
I dont think its a lack of confidence just a lack of opportunity, everywhere i go is a sausage fest :[



jtrekkie said:


> You can gender bend me if it makes you feel better. Or I can ask for you. I make a great wingman.




*_Wild Harbinger Fled!_*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Lol no, and i dunno i guess if its just solo you might aswell be looking at gay art seein as all you'd see was some guys, well your guys raging dong flappin about :I
> And yeah im thinking about just designing some female characters, although that means i have to pay for both slots :V
> I dont think its a lack of confidence just a lack of opportunity, everywhere i go is a sausage fest :[



What's wrong with gay art? Or even the representation of male beauty?


----------



## Hewge (Nov 14, 2014)

Time to force massive amounts of gay porn onto Harbinger!

Let's gooooooo (ï¾‰â—•ãƒ®â—•)ï¾‰*:ï½¥ï¾Ÿâœ§


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> What's wrong with gay art? Or even the representation of male beauty?



Same reason he won't gender bend me. No boobs. _*sigh*_ It's tough being a lizard.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> *What's wrong with gay art?* Or even the representation of male beauty?



Just not liking it? The fact that it doesn't tickle one's lickle pickle doesn't equate to homosaxophobia.

---

I don't really seek out gay art but I get a lot of fun out of drawing winkles.


----------



## Kleric (Nov 14, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Same reason he won't gender bend me. No boobs. _*sigh*_ It's tough being a lizard.


Fun fact: In the Lore, it mentions that Argonians have the ability to biologically change their gender whenever needed.
(I'm still referring to you as an Argonian by the way.) Lizard Titties! 



Hewge said:


> Time to force massive amounts of gay porn onto Harbinger!
> 
> Let's gooooooo (ï¾‰â—•ãƒ®â—•)ï¾‰*:ï½¥ï¾Ÿâœ§


Yes...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Just not liking it? The fact that it doesn't tickle one's lickle pickle doesn't equate to homosaxophobia.
> 
> ---
> 
> I don't really seek out gay art but I get a lot of fun out of drawing winkles.



Why is the mere depiction of gays doing it...somehow unwatchable/unappealing in general? There's romance/sexy scenes with straights I find adorable. Oh, but I'm gay so I should find that icky. 

Schoolboy logic :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Why is the mere depiction of gays doing it...somehow unwatchable/unappealing in general? There's romance/sexy scenes with straights I find adorable. Oh, but I'm gay so I should find that icky.
> 
> Schoolboy logic :V



Weren't we talking about commissioning stuff with the intent of jacking off to it? ~Ãœ ~


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Weren't we talking about commissioning stuff with the intent of jacking off to it? ~Ãœ ~



Well, that was actually what i was curious about. But you know, somehow I think a bit higher of Harbinger than to imagine he just wanted a girl's character to fap to it. (Isn't there a ton of straight porn out there anyway?)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, that was actually what i was curious about. But you know, somehow I think a bit higher of Harbinger than to imagine he just wanted a girl's character to fap to it. (Isn't there a ton of straight porn out there anyway?)



IMO it strikes me as a little odd to commission something pornish and not add it to the mental wank-bank, not necessarily jacking off directly to the commissioned image.

So there's no reason to dabble in a little bit of both!

But I do think of commissioning stuff as some kind of experience, of a sort. Doodling porn is a fun thing, but I think going out of your way to pay for it and commission it partially for somebody else is something a little special, at least if you want it to be.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 14, 2014)

How many of You clinked on my main account come clean! I'm looking at you Hewge. :V


----------



## Kleric (Nov 14, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> How many of You clinked on my main account come clean! I'm looking at you Hewge. :V


Damnit!
I confess, I'm a curious kitty... :0


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 14, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> How many of You clinked on my main account come clean! I'm looking at you Hewge. :V



I only read the journals.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 14, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I let out a fart yesterday so horrific it was described as 'inhuman', and could even be smelled over the recently-defiled catbox.



The first time I ate at Nandos, I was like that. I went with my best friend, and later on almost suffocated her in the New Look fitting rooms. I remember her with her face against the corner of the wall in the fetal position. She won't ever let me forget that, and she won't take me back to Nandos.



Schwimmwagen said:


> I don't really seek out gay art but I get a lot of fun out of drawing winkles.



Im like that with drawing boobs. Female boobs, I mean. Although most of what I draw is man boobs. I'm still building up my confidence/guts to do downstairs parts.



Kleric said:


> Fun fact: In the Lore, it mentions that Argonians have the ability to biologically change their gender whenever needed.



What has been read, cannot be un-read.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Im like that with drawing boobs. Female boobs, I mean. Although most of what I draw is man boobs. I'm still building up my confidence/guts to do downstairs parts.



Don't be afraid of doing downstairs parts. Think of it as drawing on your friend's schoolbooks again, but this time you spend more time and effort on it! 

I never drew on my friend's books, but one of them covered my German book with swatstikas when I left him alone with it for just a couple of minutes.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 14, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Don't be afraid of doing downstairs parts. Think of it as drawing on your friend's schoolbooks again, but this time you spend more time and effort on it!
> 
> I never drew on my friend's books, but one of them covered my German book with swatstikas when I left him alone with it for just a couple of minutes.



...Or like drawing them on my arm in permanent marker in school when I was 8.

Or on my friends arms while drunk when I was 18. I drew fucking Jack Skellington with a dick that night. And Taz. None of the stuff I do when I'm drunk makes sense.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 14, 2014)

I draw dicks on everything. I love drawing them. C:
I'm not good at boobies though, boobies are hard, yo.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> ...Or like drawing them on my arm in permanent marker in school when I was 8.
> 
> Or on my friends arms while drunk when I was 18. I drew fucking Jack Skellington with a dick that night. And Taz. None of the stuff I do when I'm drunk makes sense.



I remember one time this chick drew a really detailed dick on my buddy's arm and then painted cum all over my face and made him pose so he was pointing his penisarm at my cumface and the whole class got to see


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 14, 2014)

I let a girl bite me in the arm in college to prove that I could take it. The tooth marks took a couple weeks to disappear.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 14, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I let a girl bite me in the arm in college to prove that I could take it. The tooth marks took a couple weeks to disappear.


My brother bit me once out of anger when he was a toddler. IT BLED.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 14, 2014)

I threw a sharpened pencil at my brother once. The tip penetrated his cheek, buried itself in his gums and snapped off, never to come out again. Soon afterward, I tried to kill myself.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I threw a sharpened pencil at my brother once. The tip penetrated his cheek, buried itself in his gums and snapped off, never to come out again. Soon afterward, I tried to kill myself.



I'm carrying some graphite myself. Eventually it turns purple. First time my brother got me I thought I was found to die of lead poisoning.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 14, 2014)

I played killing floor and screamed in the middle of the night, waking someone.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 14, 2014)

Carnau said:


> I played killing floor and screamed in the middle of the night, waking someone.


What spooked you that badly? owo
Was it a surprise-FP? Those always get me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 14, 2014)

I confess I don't know what the hell you guys are talking about half the time, but I still find it entertaining. And who doesn't like free entertainment?


----------



## Magick (Nov 15, 2014)

I confess that I often don't want to be around people, but still want to hang out with friends at the same time.

I also shower naked.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 15, 2014)

I can be so lazy that I'll prefer to just accept the penalties and punishments for my procrastination instead of actually doing anything.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 15, 2014)

Magick said:


> I also shower naked.


I actually like showering with my clothes on.
Granted, I only do that when I'm having a mental breakdown and I need to sit and sob to myself for an hour or so to get my shit back together. But for some reason, it's comforting. Thankfully haven't done it in years though. c:


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 15, 2014)

I've gotten in the shower with my glasses on maybe a dozen times.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 15, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I've gotten in the shower with my glasses on maybe a dozen times.


Ugh, I do this shit all the time. I've also fallen asleep with them on, only to wake up and panic that they're not on my table or nightstand. And then I realize... Oh... I can see... because they're still on my face.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 15, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Why is the mere depiction of gays doing it...somehow unwatchable/unappealing in general? There's romance/sexy scenes with straights I find adorable. Oh, but I'm gay so I should find that icky.
> 
> Schoolboy logic :V



Whoa whoa whoa, i never said i didnt agree with it or dont think its of good quality, im just not attracted to it, yeah with NSFW art there is undoubtedly a sex appeal aspect to it, its just like disliking a flavor of chips or not liking a particular colour or something thats all, nothing against it :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 15, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, i never said i didnt agree with it or dont think its of good quality, im just not attracted to it, yeah with NSFW art there is undoubtedly a sex appeal aspect to it, its just like disliking a flavor of chips or not liking a particular colour or something thats all, nothing against it :/



I rather figured that would not be the case with you, Harbinger. You are usually so cool. No worries then.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 15, 2014)

_And Harbinger's ego grew three times that day..._


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 15, 2014)

I confess sometimes Harbinger makes me "daww~"


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 15, 2014)

I confess that copious amounts of alcohol has done nothing to numb my toxic mood today. :C

How disappointing.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 15, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that copious amounts of alcohol has done nothing to numb my toxic mood today. :C
> 
> How disappointing.


I think a rampage around an unsuspecting valley village is in order. Maybe a good mauling and maiming spree will cheer you up?
:[


----------



## Sylver (Nov 15, 2014)

I can't drink coke anymore.

I quit drinking coke about two years ago, and since then I just can't stand it. I just had a can of it for the first time in half a year, not only did it taste bad but now I feel physically ill and it left a bad after taste in my mouth. Back to drinking bottled water again and iced tea again.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2014)

Sylver said:


> I can't drink coke anymore.
> 
> I quit drinking coke about two years ago, and since then I just can't stand it. I just had a can of it for the first time in half a year, not only did it taste bad but now I feel physically ill and it left a bad after taste in my mouth. Back to drinking bottled water again and iced tea again.


Bottled water. It is the same water that has circulated on earth for millions of years. Now it has a best before date on the bottle. The water is ruined.
I don't get bottled water at all. It's the same exact sludge you get from you own faucet, but with plastic wrapping around it.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 15, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Bottled water. It is the same water that has circulated on earth for millions of years. Now it has a best before date on the bottle. The water is ruined.
> I don't get bottled water at all. It's the same exact sludge you get from you own faucet, but with plastic wrapping around it.



It's probably the most successful scam in industrial history. I know this, and I _still _buy it from time to time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2014)

Water is not just stuff that 'sits around in the water cycle forever', and if you package water with dissolved minerals within bacteria will multiply in it, until it becomes stagnant and unfit for human consumption. 

I don't mind tap water, and most users here live in countries where the tap water is drinkable- and very cheap. So bottled water really would be redundant for me. Both tap and bottled water have to be carefully treated so that they don't poison you.


----------



## Sylver (Nov 15, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Bottled water. It is the same water that has circulated on earth for millions of years. Now it has a best before date on the bottle. The water is ruined.
> I don't get bottled water at all. It's the same exact sludge you get from you own faucet, but with plastic wrapping around it.



I live in the city. It has an earthy-metallic taste to it. It's drinkable, but only in small quantities.

A 1.5L bottle costs me <80 cents; honestly my coffee cost me $5 so 80 cents is pretty insignificant.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

I used to like regular coke a little bit. Then I remembered diet coke.

Diet is like a bajillion times better and its less bad for you.

And mixing diet coke with Dr pepper is like liquid candy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2014)

Rekel said:


> It's probably the most successful scam in industrial history. I know this, and I _still _buy it from time to time.


Are you a pro-level Voss enthusiast?
It's bottled tapwater that costs more than coffee or beer. It's amazing.



Sylver said:


> I live in the city. It has an earthy-metallic taste to it. It's drinkable, but only in small quantities.
> 
> A 1.5L bottle costs me <80 cents; honestly my coffee cost me $5 so 80 cents is pretty insignificant.


Whoever charges you 5 australian dollars for a regular coffee should be left alone.
The specialty coffees are about that 5$ mark here, whereas normal coffee is just 2-3$



funky3000 said:


> I used to like regular coke a little bit. Then I remembered diet coke.
> 
> Diet is like a bajillion times better and its less bad for you.


Bajillion?
Sure it lacks sugar, but it's pumped full of other artificial sweeteners that are just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't drink coffee, I drink tea very rarely, so you could say that I'm drinking only tap water. I'm not even boiling it since it's great. And I agree, that bottled water is one of the biggest scams ever. I assume that you, or at least all europeans still remember Danone mineral water swindle. The only drinks I'm buying from time to time are isotonics, to balance acidification after jogging.

And 5$ for a coffee? Crap, it's almost as expensive as in Norway. Here top-notch expresso (unless you're buying it in ahmagadohsofancy restaurant) costs 3-4$ tops.

Sylver, don't you have public drinkable oligocene water intakes? Just curious, I'm not familiar with australian geology and water resources


----------



## Sylver (Nov 15, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Whoever charges you 5 australian dollars for a regular coffee should be left alone.
> The specialty coffees are about that 5$ mark here, whereas normal coffee is just 2-3$



I'm not sure if we're on the same page, but just to clarify I'm talking about the coffee you buy from a cafe or something.

I should also mention that I always purchase the largest cup size they have, which is usually a large (sizes are small, med, and large). Nowhere here in the city that I know of sells decent coffee for $2-3 except McDonalds and 7/11 which both taste awful (especially 7/11 *shivers). Decent coffee here is usually from $3.50-$5.00 max (for a large size), however the coffee I order every Friday/Saturday costs $5 and tastes amazing, that's why I buy it from there. It's just a large flat white, nothing special, but whatever they use to make it is bloody amazing - it's delicious.

If you have any suggestions for specials I should try I'd love to hear them, I'm always open to new things. I once heard this crazy combo from a friend and I meant to try it out, but I forgot the long-ass name :3



Ayattar said:


> Sylver, don't you have public drinkable oligocene water intakes? Just curious, I'm not familiar with australian geology and water resources



I've got no idea what they are; I just drink bottled water and iced tea =/ I just dislike the taste of tap water here because it has a rusty-metallic and earthy taste to it, and I feel like being sick after a few glasses.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 15, 2014)

Sylver said:


> I've got no idea what they are; I just drink bottled water and iced tea =/ I just dislike the taste of tap water here because it has a rusty-metallic and earthy taste to it, and I feel like being sick after a few glasses.



one
two
three

Places where you can get drinkable water from 150-250m depth for free. They're in every bigger estate. Especially usefull in the center of the cities since they have really bad water treatment plants there and it tastes foul. Luckily I don't have such a problem, I live on the outskirts and my WTP is great.

Also, another question, because I'm curious.  Do you distinguish mineral water from spring water in shops?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2014)

Sylver said:


> I'm not sure if we're on the same page, but just to clarify I'm talking about the coffee you buy from a cafe or something.
> 
> I should also mention that I always purchase the largest cup size they have, which is usually a large (sizes are small, med, and large). Nowhere here in the city that I know of sells decent coffee for $2-3 except McDonalds and 7/11 which both taste awful (especially 7/11 *shivers). Decent coffee here is usually from $3.50-$5.00 max (for a large size), however the coffee I order every Friday/Saturday costs $5 and tastes amazing, that's why I buy it from there. It's just a large flat white, nothing special, but whatever they use to make it is bloody amazing - it's delicious.
> 
> ...


Same page, cafe coffees.
5$ for a regular is just ripping off regardless of the size imo.
But then again I remember places like starbucks has "large" cups that are basically a litre big. 

And no specials from me, I'm boring and just drink it black.


----------



## Sylver (Nov 15, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> onetwothreePlaces where you can get drinkable water from 150-250m depth for free. They're in every bigger estate. Especially usefull in the center of the cities since they have really bad water treatment plants there and it tastes foul. Luckily I don't have such a problem, I live on the outskirts and my WTP is great.Also, another question, because I'm curious.  Do you distinguish mineral water from spring water in shops?


None that I've ever heard of, but I could be wrong. I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure they do distinguish between the two.





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Same page, cafe coffees.5$ for a regular is just ripping off regardless of the size imo.But then again I remember places like starbucks has "large" cups that are basically a litre big. And no specials from me, I'm boring and just drink it black.


I had a sneaking suspicion that other places outside Australia (primarily America, which loves so super size...everything...) did larger cup sizes than just a large. Here the largest you can go is a large which is..idk..like 500ml I think? I've only ever come across one Starbucks in Australia which is in Queen Street, Brisbane - but I've never been there though. I've got to keep in mind that Australia doesn't super size stuff...not yet at least anyway..From what you've told me I'm assuming that the shops in Australia are just ripping us off by all over charging us, maybe there are places out there which serve cheap and decent coffee =/ The cheapest place I know of that servers okay coffee sells it for $3.40 for a large, it's good, but not as good as the stuff which costs $5.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

I remember from the movie Supersize Me when a teacher was retelling, a French lady usually gets a large soda over there, but here in Murrica she could barely finish a small.

And we wonder why so many Americans are fat.

Junk food is cheap, lots of junkfood is cheaper than a little junkfood (like I spend less getting a large pop than a medium pop at Taco Bell ._.), and healthy food with bottled water is expensive.

Like, legit, a Big Mac with a large pop is about half the price of a small salad with a bottled water.


----------



## shteev (Nov 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't mind tap water, and most users here live in countries where the tap water is drinkable- and very cheap. So bottled water really would be redundant for me. Both tap and bottled water have to be carefully treated so that they don't poison you.



Even if one doesn't have terribly clean tap, one could always buy filters for the kitchen sink (or even the whole house's water supply) that purifies it. From there they can just use washable bottles and cups to transport the filtered water around. 

I wonder how long it'd take for the savings of not buying bottled water to catch up with the initial investment of the filter.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 15, 2014)

As for one person

Filter - 45 zÅ‚ (nevermind the currency, ratio between the prices is the same in zÅ‚, $, Euro or whatever currency you'd like)
Filter durability - 4 weeks
Bottled water (5 l) - 5 zÅ‚
Usage of water for drinking per day - 2,5 l = one bottle for two days
45/5 = 8
8x2 = 16
Means that your investment would catch up after 16 days.

So...


----------



## Sylver (Nov 15, 2014)

I live on-campus in self-catered accommodation and cannot modify the sink :3It's pretty shitty to be honest, but Uni is literally 100m away from me so it's incredibly convenient.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd say bottled water is quite useful when traveling though, especially in developing countries. 




Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Bajillion?
> Sure it lacks sugar, but it's pumped full of other artificial sweeteners that are just as bad, if not worse.




Would you care to explain how artificial sweeteners are harmful?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> Would you care to explain how artificial sweeteners are harmful?


For one, most contain aspartame, which is a pretty controversial substance related to a number of health issues.
I watched some documentary over a year ago about how artificial sweeteners in general were tied to ADHD, heartrate issues and such.
I'd dig it up, but alas I don't remember the title of it.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 15, 2014)

My avoidance from low calorie sodas comes from the fact that the sweeteners are not made into energy... What byproducts come from them, or do they just pass through your system without digestion?

Cane sugar sodas are much tastier in my opinion, like mexican long-neck cola.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 15, 2014)

On that note, I've never liked carbonated drinks and I pretty much only drink water and coffee.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> 45/5 = 8
> 8x2 = 16



huh


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 15, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> For one, most contain aspartame, which is a pretty controversial substance related to a number of health issues.
> 
> I watched some documentary over a year ago about how artificial sweeteners in general were tied to ADHD, heart rate issues and such.
> Iâ€™d dig it up, but alas I don't remember the title of it.



 Well, there is nothing much controversial regarding aspartame. While there are claims that it causes various diseases and symptoms including multiple sclerosis, lupus, migraine, headache, and seizure, such claims has been found baseless, as numerous studies failed to find causal link between such diseases/symptoms and aspartame ingestion, as evaluated by the European Commissionâ€™s Scientific Committee on Food. And while it is true that metabolites of aspartame includes toxic chemicals methanol, formaldehyde, and formic acid, the amount formed by conventional amount of intake are insufficient to cause harm, and are quickly metabolized into harmless water and carbon. Aspartame is only harmful to those with Phenylketonuria, but any food with high protein poses same harm to them.

 It is true that there is some evidence that indicates some of the artificial sweeteners might induce health issues previously unrecognized or overlooked, such as possibility that sucralose and saccharin might have adverse effect regarding diabetes. However, other more common claims on their adverse effect often turn out to be irreproducible in controlled environment. And I find that it is absurd to claim all artificial sweeteners are harmful when they are chemicals with different structures, sharing only one characteristic, that they taste sweet. Honestly, I believe most of such concerns either arise from wrong association of causality or being swayed by fear mongering.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2014)

My memory is not the best thing there is, but there's a bunch of people who don't think aspartame is bad, and a bunch who think it isn't. 
It is related to a number of issues, but I'm not sure how many it's proven to cause, if any, as is a number of other sweeteners.
I'm a practicer of the phrase "better safe than sorry" in this matter, so I steer clear.
Anyone with half a brain knows large companies don't care about much else than profits and do so touching the rim of legality and morals.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My memory is not the best thing there is, but there's a bunch of people who don't think aspartame is bad, and a bunch who think it isn't.
> It is related to a number of issues, but I'm not sure how many it's proven to cause, if any, as is a number of other sweeteners.
> I'm a practicer of the phrase "better safe than sorry" in this matter, so I steer clear.
> Anyone with half a brain knows large companies don't care about much else than profits and do so touching the rim of legality and morals.



Wifi gives you cancer. Better safe than sorry. Best switch off now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Wifi gives you cancer. Better safe than sorry. Best switch off now.



jokes on you, i use ethernet cable exclusively :v


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 15, 2014)

BRN said:


> huh



Okay, actually 9, because 8 was a typo, hence not 16 but 18 days. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Wifi gives you cancer. Better safe than sorry. Best switch off now.


I run a cable, wanker.
And I said "in this matter". Don't take things out of context and pretend to be a smartass.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 15, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And I said "in this matter". Don't take things out of context and pretend to be a smartass.



Fallow does not strike me as one to pretend.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 15, 2014)

Browsing mature furry manga and I found something very interesting.

Tsutomu is exactly the type of person I am in real life.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 15, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Browsing mature furry manga and I found something very interesting.
> 
> Tsutomu is exactly the type of person I am in real life.


So you like forcing things into people's mouths when they clearly don't want it?

That's...concerning.

EDIT: Decided to flick through the comic Mara linked. There is a chopstick in someone's urethra. I am officially scared.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 15, 2014)

k


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 15, 2014)

KyryK said:


> So you like forcing things into people's mouths when they clearly don't want it?
> 
> That's...concerning.


You do know its a manga right?


----------



## KyryK (Nov 15, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> You do know its a manga right?


Really? I thought it was a series of photos you took irl, sorry for the mistake man.


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 15, 2014)

If this is still a confession thread...
I once had a dream about hello kitty...she is a naughty kitty


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2014)

KyryK said:


> So you like forcing things into people's mouths when they clearly don't want it?
> 
> That's...concerning.
> 
> EDIT: Decided to flick through the comic Mara linked. There is a chopstick in someone's urethra. I am officially scared.



As someone who got the fetish short-straw in life and is aroused by cock vore for some reason, I'm reading this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> As someone who got the fetish short-straw in life and is aroused by cock vore for some reason, I'm reading this.



Is that the consumption of cocks, or BY said cocks?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 15, 2014)

KyryK said:


> So you like forcing things into people's mouths when they clearly don't want it?
> 
> That's...concerning.
> 
> EDIT: Decided to flick through the comic Mara linked. There is a chopstick in someone's urethra. I am officially scared.


it's cucumber!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Is that the consumption of cocks, or BY said cocks?



By. The idea of consuming one doesn't get the same reaction.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> By.



You disgust me.

jk you're quite alright really


----------



## KyryK (Nov 15, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> it's cucumber!


Of all the perfectly serviceable places to stick a cucumber why would anyone choose a urethra?

It boggles the mind...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> You disgust me.
> 
> jk you're quite alright really



It's cool dude, I disgust me as well =P


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 15, 2014)

Haaaa speaking of gross, disturbing hentai...
I just drew the most vanilla pron comic shit evarrr.
Yet I'm too scared to put it in my folder as I wasn't the last person in that folder. Seems silly but yeah.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 15, 2014)

The nice thing about being married is that my husband knows all the weird stuff I like, so I can just look at and draw porn whenever I god damn feel like it and I don't get judged.
Don't have to hide my stuff in super secret folders or worry about what if he finds it and whatnot. 
It helps he's a furfaggot (well, scaliefaggot or whatever) too. C:

But I don't mean to rub that in anyone's face or anything, I truly hope everyone finds someone with whom they can be so comfortable with. â™¥


----------



## KyryK (Nov 15, 2014)

Just looked up cock vore.

I...i'm going to turn off my computer and go cry in a corner for a little while. :cry:


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 15, 2014)

Chuchi will you adopt me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 15, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Of all the perfectly serviceable places to stick a cucumber why would anyone choose a urethra?
> 
> It boggles the mind...



That part of the comic made me flinch a little but there are people who are into that so I can't judge.

What I liked about the comic is how the dude makes sex sound like a trivial and humorous matter.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 15, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> What I liked about the comic is how the dude makes sex sound like a trivial and humorous matter.


I wish more people did, actually.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 15, 2014)

I had a friend who questioned the taste of human flesh. And how cookies can enhance said taste.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 15, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Chuchi will you adopt me.


Just wait till I become supermegarich, then I'll buy myself a tank and park it in my yard and convert it into a little tinytankhouse and you can live in there. C:


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2014)

Cock vore is a fetish straw of much shortness but it's still a skyscraper standing tall above ABDL and the toilet ones. 

Heck, fuck it, I like _robots._ LQ-84i is my jam.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 15, 2014)

BRN said:


> Cock vore is a fetish straw of much shortness but it's still a skyscraper standing tall above ABDL and the toilet ones.
> 
> Heck, fuck it, I like _robots._ LQ-84i is my jam.


Are you serious? Because throughout my search of the hottest furry gay porn out there, I seldom see cock core compared to ABDL


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 15, 2014)

I fucking love sergals!


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 15, 2014)

Confession: I sometimes enjoy making people uncomfortable.



Harbinger said:


> *_Wild Harbinger Fled!_*



What do you want to bet I can outrun you? Tastefully NSFW

Relax, I just did it for a cheap laugh. You can Cass your nova somewhere else, lover boy.

Unless you really want to.

I hope this doesn't backfire. If you turn out to be gay I _am_ a woman.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 16, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> today i learned what pain was
> my wisdom tooth cracked
> ive been meaning to get it pulled
> it's been kind of at the bottom of the list of things
> ...



fucking ow...hope you can get it out quick and it doesn't affect your CDL training


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2014)

On the way to a furbowl tonight, I was so absorbed in thoughts of adorable foxes that I almost hit a real one.
It took me 10 minutes to fully calm down afterward, I felt so stupid.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought two wolf shirts today. I have no money for food for the next couple of days. 

I. Regret. Nothing.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 16, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I bought two wolf shirts today. I have no money for food for the next couple of days.
> 
> I. Regret. Nothing.



+50 furry points to you for having your priorities straight C:


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2014)

I stopped eating for a couple of days because I felt guilty and now I feel really weird; standing up and walking around is difficult.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 16, 2014)

Go eat broth and saltines. Ease your body back into handling food. Eeesh.

What did you feel guilty over to make you stop eating if its not too personal a question to ask?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 16, 2014)

I do a double-take when I see a post by Chuchi because I know a woman IRL who goes by Chachi.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup. Just ordered a hoodie, tail, and 'paw warmers'. Probably will be hurting by the end of the month. Meh, priorities. perhaps will have it by Christmas. Woo xD


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 16, 2014)

My first indication of being a fur other than another friend pushing me is the fact I had a crush on Medli from the Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker when I was younger. :3


----------



## Rekel (Nov 16, 2014)

MegaMew said:


> My first indication of being a fur other than another friend pushing me is the fact I had a crush on Medli from the Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker when I was younger. :3



Mine was when someone online showed me furry porn when I was 12 and I liked it.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I do a double-take when I see a post by Chuchi because I know a woman IRL who goes by Chachi.


Joanie loves Chachi!

I do a double-take whenever I see one of your posts because I didn't know llamas could use keyboards. :V


----------



## Carnau (Nov 16, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> What spooked you that badly? owo
> Was it a surprise-FP? Those always get me.


Oh I was surrounded by monsters
but that's not the part that scared me,
I turned my screen ever so slightly and there's a siren in my face
I mean I heard the screaming already, I just had no idea the monster was that close

My brother was next to me as I screamed and he started to mimic me like a goof lol.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2014)

Carnau said:


> I played killing floor and screamed in the middle of the night, waking someone.





Chuchi said:


> What spooked you that badly? owo
> Was it a surprise-FP? Those always get me.



Lets play together someday! We could get Coffeecup in.

Chuchi, if you give me your Steam via PM we can be the Killing Four on Killing Floor


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Oh I was surrounded by monsters
> but that's not the part that scared me,
> I turned my screen ever so slightly and there's a siren in my face
> I mean I heard the screaming already, I just had no idea the monster was that close
> ...


Yep, that'll do it. Surprise sirens. Not fun. Especially if you're playing Demo and start panic-unloading your M32 in an effort to control the mob. :[
Although, ever since the Christmas specials, with the sirens wrapped in Christmas lights, I couldn't look at them the same or take them as seriously.
But the new ones (NSFWish?), ahhgod they look terrifying.

Edit: This could work. owo Also, if ever needed, Husbando plays as well. KF is the game that more or less made us a couple. Sentimental value and all that mooshmoosh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Edit: This could work. owo Also, if ever needed, Husbando plays as well. KF is the game that more or less made us a couple. Sentimental value and all that mooshmoosh.



I got my sister into Killing Floor, and eventually videogames in general, and she met her boyfriend of 3 years by playing Payday!

KF has been important for me in terms of friends, personally. I find it no coincidence that all my closer friends happen to be ones I played KF with. Co-op games are a great way to bond!


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2014)

I dont know what a Killing Floor is...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I dont know what a Killing Floor is...



It's no big deal, it's only the best arena co-op game ever made


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> It's no big deal, it's only the best arena co-op game ever made


About a floor that tries to kill you and you and your mates have to jump around on shit to avoid death. Like 'The Floor is Lava' game as a kid. 
And you can sabotage one another and push them off your box onto the killing floor. 
And stuff like that.
Pretty sweet.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't wait until Living Ceiling comes out next year


----------



## KyryK (Nov 16, 2014)

I kinda regret not picking up Killing Floor during the Halloween Steam sale now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll bite at the floor is lava game, just poke me whenever I'm online


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll look into it, if my laptop can handle it.
Oh and i've just started my first ever NSFW piece, only got as far as a rough outline then got too giddy that it didnt look like an instant pile of shit that i didnt want to rush it :I


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometimes it worries me when people I only know online dissappear. Like anything could happen to them and I would not know. Anything. 

Also...since Im stupid I sometimes used to like to wish bad things upon myself because I wonder if anyone would react or care. I used to avoid people on purpose and wonder if they'd notice me gone. 


Duuuuumb, I know.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 16, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Sometimes it worries me when people I only know online dissappear. Like anything could happen to them and I would not know. Anything.
> 
> Also...since Im stupid I sometimes used to like to wish bad things upon myself because I wonder if anyone would react or care. I used to avoid people on purpose and wonder if they'd notice me gone.
> 
> ...



Like, yeah. I notice whenever people go off, then I have to keep reminding myself that some people have lives. But what if something bad happened?


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 16, 2014)

I knew a Minecraft player for about 2 years. He was on every day. If anything came up where he  had to leave, he would ALWAYS notify at least the ops.

A little over a year ago he just vanished. He stopped logging in. He didn't leave a message. Not even his nephew joined up after that. All forms of contact were left a dead end.

It was unlike him. All of us are assuming the worst.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 16, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> It was unlike him. All of us are assuming the worst.


Awh. That's sad. And mysterious. ;-;


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 16, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Sometimes it worries me when people I only know online dissappear. Like anything could happen to them and I would not know. Anything.


Y'know, if I ever disappear from FA and FAF, I'm probably not dead. Just bored of all you weird, horrible people. :V


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Y'know, if I ever disappear from FA and FAF, I'm probably not dead. Just bored of all you weird, horrible people. :V


I take periodic breaks from the community precisely for this reason. :T And because it's nice to have a life away from the internet. C: I'm sure no one will notice I'm gone whenever the next one comes up, since pretty much anyone who _would _wonder, I have other ways of contacting. I usually come back once the activity of my life has toned down into another quiet patch and the cycle begins anew. 


My Confession, if you can even consider it one. More like a random bit of information about me.

With people I consider dear, close friends, I tend to use cutesy foofoo pet names randomly in conversation. I'll call them 'sweets' or 'hon' or 'babe' etc. I don't mind when the same is done to me. 
But I do feel a little awkward when people I don't know do it to me, even though I understand that's just how they are and they're just being nice or sweet about it. But, since I only use it for people I care about it, it feels weird when a random person does it, since I only associate it with my true friends. 

I also call people 'bitch' as a term of endearment. So if I have ever called one of you a bitch on accident in the middle of a post, it was probably not meant to throw shade.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 16, 2014)

I may or may not have just been a total snarky cow by commenting on a pron arts with some serious physics defying anatomy by saying what good balance the guy has...


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 16, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I also call people 'bitch' as a term of endearment. So if I have ever called one of you a bitch on accident in the middle of a post, it was probably not meant to throw shade.



I have trouble with that. I'm always insulting and picking on people and I forget that some people don't like that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2014)

I relate. Where other people have a laugh with their buddies and clap them hard on the back, I just shoot them.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm rubbish at banter, I tend to sit there and laugh while others shoot quick fire quips. Might stutter out one thing here and there.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I relate. Where other people have a laugh with their buddies and clap them hard on the back, I just shoot them.


I prefer to stab them in-between the ribs, so they can really feel the friendship and comraderie sinking in. :V


----------



## Godtier (Nov 16, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I have trouble with that. I'm always insulting and picking on people and I forget that some people don't like that.



Yeah, same. I'm mean in a good-spirited way, like, teasing and such. But if I'm with someone who's not used to it then they can get salty real fast. Can't there be, like, a t-shirt I can wear that says, "Hey, when I'm being an asshole I don't actually mean it, stop getting butthurt" or something?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 16, 2014)

Whenever I feel down, I go to page 123 of this thread to read your compliments.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 16, 2014)

Godtier said:


> Yeah, same. I'm mean in a good-spirited way, like, teasing and such. But if I'm with someone who's not used to it then they can get salty real fast. Can't there be, like, a t-shirt I can wear that says, "Hey, when I'm being an asshole I don't actually mean it, stop getting butthurt" or something?


http://www.spreadshirt.co.uk/design-your-own-t-shirt-C59/product/125041536/view/1/sb/l


----------



## Godtier (Nov 16, 2014)

KyryK said:


> http://www.spreadshirt.co.uk/design-your-own-t-shirt-C59/product/125041536/view/1/sb/l



If it wasn't 42 bucks, I would actually buy that shirt and wear it every day of my life.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 16, 2014)

Godtier said:


> If it wasn't 42 bucks, I would actually buy that shirt and wear it every day of my life.


If you're being serious i did manage to throw together a cheaper one.

http://www.spreadshirt.com/design-your-own-t-shirt-C59/product/1003247853/view/1/sb/l


----------



## Godtier (Nov 16, 2014)

KyryK said:


> If you're being serious i did manage to throw together a cheaper one.
> 
> http://www.spreadshirt.com/design-your-own-t-shirt-C59/product/1003247853/view/1/sb/l



Yeah, I'm looking in the 5 buck range. Or I could just start, like, a kickstarter or some shit for this. Because everyone and their fucking mother seems to have one of those lately.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not a "good" person, and I don't try to be.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 17, 2014)

I taped a beer-bottle to my head during a reenactment camp-out and pranced around drunkenly while declaring "I'm the alcoholic unicorn!"


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't greet new comers on FAF anymore because there's like 3 new people everyday and they don't even stick around. 
Seems pointless and annoying to have so many people show up thinking we're a hug box.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 17, 2014)

Okay, genuine question here, folks. Not really. But still.

Am I mega popufur or something? Check my profile. I feel like there's a glitch. 

In a single day, it went from like 40 pageviews to 121, which would be odd even if I did participate like a lot of the bigger guys here. I checked tonight out of curiosity and it was all the way at 228. I checked again a couple minutes later and it was at 231. What the fuck.

Am I the only one seeing this number?


----------



## Kleric (Nov 17, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Okay, genuine question here, folks. Not really. But still.
> 
> Am I mega popufur or something? Check my profile. I feel like there's a glitch.
> 
> ...



I C wat yur doing... 

Clever little fox.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 17, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I C wat yur doing...
> 
> Clever little fox.



Lol, no, that's not what I mean. I'm not even kidding







I only ask because so much false activity on my page could be, I don't know, dangerous or something. I don't know a lot about networking jazz, but I feel like it _could _be a result of some kind of brute force to get into my profile. Maybe. Or not, I dunno. :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 17, 2014)

^ I confess that until now, I've never once thought of a FaF profile as a measuring stick for popularity like I would a main FA page's page view counter. I also confess that I checked my own profile page's view number after reading your post~ lol


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2014)

I confess I've always thought of my FAF profile's page visit number as a source of quiet, bizarre pride.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 17, 2014)

I confess that i have now just gone and checked mine and now have a huge e-penis boner.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 17, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Lol, no, that's not what I mean. I'm not even kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be just search engine bots crawling everything they see, though I don't know if guests contribute to view counts. I'm not a tech dude (though hope to be one day).


----------



## Arcana (Nov 17, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Lol, no, that's not what I mean. I'm not even kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If someone were trying to brute force your account, they'd be hitting up the login page. In all likelihood there's just a bot trawling the forum and your profile keeps getting hit up (my own profile got ~5 bot views yesterday, by my estimates).

Edit: guests can contribute to profile views, but with that much traffic it's most likely a bot, or a stalker :v


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Nov 17, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I don't greet new comers on FAF anymore because there's like 3 new people everyday and they don't even stick around.
> Seems pointless and annoying to have so many people show up thinking we're a hug box.


I don't greet the new people simply because posts on the Intro forum don't count towards post count, thus they are pointless.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 17, 2014)

*spits drink after seeing my pageviews*

Well dang...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 17, 2014)

"Your page has had 80 visits."

okay.jpg


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 17, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> "Your page has had 80 visits."
> 
> okay.jpg



Oops, that was me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> "Your page has had 80 visits."
> 
> okay.jpg



I was like 7 of those


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 17, 2014)

A handful of devoted stalkers has more meaning than thousands of random strangers.


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't really even understand where my 11000 views came from.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 17, 2014)

BRN said:


> I can't really even understand where my 11000 views came from.



Porn?


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Porn?


Shit, let's be honest; probably.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2014)

I have 10,000 views and I don't even do anything.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 17, 2014)

This is my 1000th post and I'm going to be pissed at myself for ruining it the next post. It's going to take a looong time to get 2000 posts now.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 17, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I have 10,000 views and I don't even do anything.



your 14,000 posts beg to differ


----------



## Renarde (Nov 17, 2014)

Foxes are carnivorous but I confess... I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2014)

Renarde said:


> Foxes are carnivorous but I confess... I'm a vegetarian.



Me too. :3


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, at least they aren't obligate carnivores.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 17, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Me too. :3


Yay! I'm not the only one.
One time I ate something that was cooked in pork fat and I didn't find out until after two bites, and threw up. 
And my one friend was like, "You know what? You're a shitty fox."  Owch, haha.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, I wouldn't be freaked out if I accidentally consumed meat. I merely desire to reduce my carbon footprint.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 17, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I wouldn't be freaked out if I accidentally consumed meat. I merely desire to reduce my carbon footprint.



Ah, that was initially a bigger reason for me, but after learning more about the meat industry since, the idea of eating meat (especially if I don't know where it's come from) makes me feel physically ill. I have been known to eat roadkill on the odd occasion, 'cause I had a bunch of friends that are into primitive skills and we'd usually tan the hides too, but that's a different story.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2014)

...Now the thought of road kill _does_ make me sick. It could have lyme-carrying ticks or all sorts.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 17, 2014)

It's free range and organic as it you're gonna find, besides hunted stuff. It wasn't raised and killed with the intention of consumption, either, so I don't face a real ethical dilemma there. Especially in Central New York, there's way more roadkill than most scavengers can get to, so a lot of the time it just rots. So picking it up and using it's hide and meat helps honor it's death, I think. And I'd never eat it raw, haha! You do have to make sure to cook it very well, especially stuff like raccoon. As long as you do that there's virtually no risk of disease.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 17, 2014)

Renarde said:


> Ah, that was initially a bigger reason for me, but after learning more about the meat industry since, the idea of eating meat (especially if I don't know where it's come from) makes me feel physically ill. I have been known to eat roadkill on the odd occasion, 'cause I had a bunch of friends that are into primitive skills and we'd usually tan the hides too, but that's a different story.


So... you won't eat meat that's come from the meat industry? But you'll eat roadkill? 
wat
Or, are we talking vegetables that got killed rolling across the street? :V inb4 wheelchair joke

Meat is tasty. I miss jerky. I want to go hunting here so that I can have meat for months and ffffdrool venison jerky. 
But I have to wait for 4ish more years. /sads


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2014)

Renarde said:


> It's free range and organic as it you're gonna find, besides hunted stuff. It wasn't raised and killed with the intention of consumption, either, so I don't face a real ethical dilemma there. Especially in Central New York, there's way more roadkill than most scavengers can get to, so a lot of the time it just rots. So picking it up and using it's hide and meat helps honor it's death, I think. And I'd never eat it raw, haha! You do have to make sure to cook it very well, especially stuff like raccoon. As long as you do that there's virtually no risk of disease.



I don't care if it's free range and organic if I catch a disease? 

I'm not about to go out collecting rotting raccoons off the pavement because they're 'organic'.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 17, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> So... you won't eat meat that's come from the meat industry? But you'll eat roadkill?
> wat



Yup! 'Cause I know exactly where it came from, and all the reasons above. Factory farmed meat is wayyy grosser in my opinion. I'm in full support of hunting, especially around where I live because holy overpopulation. Why do ya have to wait 4 years?



Fallowfox said:


> I don't care if it's free range and organic if I catch a disease?  I'm not about to go out collecting rotting raccoons off the pavement because they're 'organic'.



Ick! Who said anything about eating rotting animals? It's usually venison, the raccoon was a one time deal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2014)

Renarde said:


> Yup! 'Cause I know exactly where it came from, and all the reasons above. Factory farmed meat is wayyy grosser in my opinion. I'm in full support of hunting, especially around where I live because holy overpopulation. Why do ya have to wait 4 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Ick! Who said anything about eating rotting animals? It's usually venison, the raccoon was a one time deal.



You mentioned the rotting meat, but it goes without saying that meat lying on the ground has been there for an unknown amount of time, and it could have dangerous bacteria growing in it. It's the same deal as bush meat.

You don't want to discover North America's equivalent of Ebola.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 17, 2014)

I would eat roadkill, provided I killed it or at least saw it done. You can't eat jackrabbits because they're always full of worms. Unfortunately in NM if you hit a deer you aren't allowed to keep it. It always goes to waste, and it's shameful.



Fallowfox said:


> ...Now the thought of road kill _does_ make me sick. It could have lyme-carrying ticks or all sorts.



You won't even eat carrion? What kind of fox are you?

(The idea of eating something I just found on the side of the road makes me nauseous.)


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 17, 2014)

I ate a decent pate made from a roadkill hare two times. One was killed by my dad and the second one by my aunt. It's not uncommon here. Tho we'd never use something that wasn't killed by us or by someone who we know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2014)

It's the same deal in England too; you can't hit a deer and eat it because people would hit deer on purpose. 

It's rather sad really, there's very little wild life left in England, as it has been so intensively managed by farmers and hunter that it has, by now, almost all been replaced.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 17, 2014)

There are pretty tell tale signs if it's been there for more than a few hours, I would never pick up something rotten. I have friends who have because the hide was still good, but you wouldn't eat something like that.

We've evolved as a species to be able to smell when meat is bad - it's sort of a survival thing. And bloat sets in really early, so that's another easy way to tell when you don't want to eat it. Plus, if that deer is there on your way home from work, and it wasn't a few hours ago... like, it's a lot less problematic than you're making it, I think. o_o;;

EDIT: Also, as long as you cook it well the proteins in viruses are denatured and bacteria die off, as do any small parasites.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 17, 2014)

So what's England's forestation ratio? :F I agree, it's very sad.

Well, imo the only safe thing that you can make from a roadkill is a pate. I assume that you won't carry out a veterinary research on a roadkill, so it's the only way to be sure. In other cases thermal treatment may be not sufficient.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 17, 2014)

I will confess that I wanted to make a tasteless joke about eating meat but I couldn't think of a decent way to pull it off.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2014)

arcana said:


> I will confess that I wanted to make a tasteless joke about eating meat but I couldn't think of a decent way to pull it off.


 You just grab a hunk and tear away at it.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 17, 2014)

Most things you'd worry about can be killed that way. The primitive skills community here is really big and I know tens of people who eat roadkill semi-regularly. There's no real danger there that doesn't exist with hunted meat as long as it's fresh, and I don't know anyone who's gotten ill. I'm not trying to get you all to eat roadkill, haha! I'm just stating what my reasons are.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 17, 2014)

Sure. Just remember that we won't forget it. I suggest changing your nickname to _Scavenger_ or something like that tho.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 17, 2014)

What about potential bioaccumulation of heavy metal in game? I don't know if it applies in US where land is vast, but at least in Korea, where we have roads and towns everywhere, I heard it is something to be aware of, though since we have strict regulation on firearms, few people hunt and eat game anyway. I think I would put more trust on farmed meat; while there are at least laws and regulations regarding farmed meat, who knows if a boar or roe deer ate plants growing by roadside or abandoned mines?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 17, 2014)

I can just speak for New Mexico, but we actually monitor that. We take blood samples from coyotes, fox, raccoons, deer, rabbits and who knows what else. We're actually monitoring a handful of diseases, but they get tested for everything. Heavy metals has never been an issue. With fish, however, there is a problem. In some areas fish are inedible.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 17, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Sure. Just remember that we won't forget it. I suggest changing your nickname to _Scavenger_ or something like that tho.



Lol, that's actually my name on my last furry (rather scalie) forum.


----------



## DammitMax (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this site! This thread seems like it could be some fun! Since I don't really know anyone I guess I can just say whatever.
Confession: I am a fruit cocktail of mental illnesses, I have been diagnosed with general anxiety disorder, major depression, PTSD, and gender dysphoria (which is the medical term for transgender but I don't really think of it as a disorder. It's just how I am)


----------



## Rekel (Nov 18, 2014)

I confess that I haven't seen daylight for three days.

For the past three nights, I've been going to bed around 8:00am and getting up at 6:00pm. I don't work graveyard or anything.

And here I am once more, laying in bed about to sleep at 6:54am. If I don't miss class, I'll have to get 4 hours of sleep -- I've frequently gotten 2-3 hours of sleep on days I have class, which is 5 out of the week.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 18, 2014)

DammitMax said:


> Hi I'm new to this site! This thread seems like it could be some fun! Since I don't really know anyone I guess I can just say whatever.
> Confession: I am a fruit cocktail of mental illnesses, I have been diagnosed with general anxiety disorder, major depression, PTSD, and gender dysphoria (which is the medical term for transgender but I don't really think of it as a disorder. It's just how I am)



Hiya Max, I see you made yourself a few posts in the forums. Welcome!

...and I dont think you're alone with the mental illnesses there are a few people here that can relate.

Nice to know that your gender isnt a disorder and a part of you  I like how you described that

(By the way I really like the purple x3 I hope no one makes you change it)


----------



## DammitMax (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome! I'd be nice to meet some people on here who are also struggling, I've found that an online support system does seem to help.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 18, 2014)

DammitMax said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I'd be nice to meet some people on here who are also struggling, I've found that an online support system does seem to help.



It seems struggling people are easy to find. Welcome aboard!

Confession: I am forever worrying about coming off as a weirdo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> So what's England's forestation ratio? :F I agree, it's very sad.
> 
> Well, imo the only safe thing that you can make from a roadkill is a pate. I assume that you won't carry out a veterinary research on a roadkill, so it's the only way to be sure. In other cases thermal treatment may be not sufficient.



~12% of the UK is forested, but only ~2% of the UK's area is 'original forest', and the rest is commercial plantations.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ~12% of the UK is forested, but only ~2% of the UK's area is 'original forest', and the rest is commercial plantations.


That's... pretty depressing, actually. I imagine even moreso for the people living there. :c


----------



## Godtier (Nov 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> It seems struggling people are easy to find. Welcome aboard!
> 
> Confession: I am forever worrying about coming off as a weirdo.



For what it's worth, you've always come off as a cool customer to me. But yeah, I share that worry, especially off of the internet.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> That's... pretty depressing, actually. I imagine even moreso for the people living there. :c



I absolutely agree with it. Because of it England is incredibly... dull. Even Poland with it's 30% is. 
It's like living in one big village, a house every 100-200 meters. Not having any settlements in sight is pretty much impossible: the biggest uninhabited area has 8km in diameter.


----------



## Gronix (Nov 18, 2014)

I greatly fear that I annoy someone without me noticing when chatting, or that I give a bad first impression to someone.
When I'm actively chatting with someone, and the other person suddently stops responding I feel horrible. Maybe something happened, maybe I was boring, maybe I was annoying, I can't know and it drives me mad.

EDIT: Then I'm afraid to ask later, because if it was the latter one, I would just worsen the thing....


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 18, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I absolutely agree with it. Because of it England is incredibly... dull. Even Poland with it's 30% is.
> It's like living in one big village, a house every 100-200 meters. Not having any settlements in sight is pretty much impossible: the biggest uninhabited area has 8km in diameter.


Man, and then that also attributes to the lack of wildlife. Aww, I love forests and stuff, that gives me some feels. 

Finland is apparently the most forested country in the EU, at about ~75%. It's fucking beautiful. 
Last year, for autumn, my family went up to a cottage waaaay up in Lapland (the north) for ruska (which has no english translation, but it's basically the leaves changing into their autumn colors) and it was just breathtaking. I mean, Wisconsin is a pretty forested state, I don't know the actual percentage, but I've seen plenty of autumn colors in my years. But holy shit, being up in Lapland it was literally a sea of colors in all directions without interruption as far as the eye could see. 

And Finns take pride in their nature, rightly so, and they take care of it. 

I dunno, the thought of there being so little natural forest left and so little wildlife because of that, I feel bad for England. 

Somewhat related, now I know why everyone looked so happy in one of the recent Doctor Who episodes where a forest sprouted everywhere and covered everything. :c


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Man, and then that also attributes to the lack of wildlife. Aww, I love forests and stuff, that gives me some feels.



Aye. Luckily we still have
700.000 roe-deers
900.000 boars
250 wolves
400 bears
1500 bisons
350 lynxes
And hell knows how many deers and elks.

PS: If you like canoeing then feel invited to a kayaking on Biebrza


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 18, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Aye. Luckily we still have
> 700.000 roe-deers
> 900.000 boars
> 250 wolves
> ...


I wouldn't mind trying, though I confess that I am mildly afraid of water; my first time on a cruise was a few months ago crossing the Baltic to Estonia and that had me shaken up a bit, though I ended up liking the experience in the end, so who knows. I'm also afraid of heights, though I like to rock climb. qq
But if you know of any _caves_, I will be all up in that shit. _I love caving/spelunking/crawling around holes in the earth_.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> But if you know of any _caves_, I will be all up in that shit. _I love caving/spelunking/crawling around holes in the earth_.



I have something better. Post-soviet atomic bunker and minefields (they still didn't disable them) included :3


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 18, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I have something better. Post-soviet atomic bunker and minefields (they still didn't disable them) included :3


Oh yeah, let's do it, I always wanted to play hopskotch on a minefield. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> That's... pretty depressing, actually. I imagine even moreso for the people living there. :c



Most English do not care. We are a people disconnected from nature.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Most English do not care. We are a people disconnected from nature.



My polish acquaintances (emmigrants) told me about englishmen reaction when they went on a mushrooming (not to mention that in England it's, at least I think so - illegal)
"What?"
"It's poisonous!"
"You'll die"
"How?"
"Why?"
They all thought that after eating the soup they're going to die the very next day. And here even capital city dwellers go on a mushrooming once or twice a year.

Oh lord... The chanterelle sauce... The ultimate delicacy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> My polish acquaintances (emmigrants) told me about englishmen reaction when they went on a mushrooming (not to mention that in England it's, at least I think so - illegal)
> "What?"
> "It's poisonous!"
> "You'll die"
> ...



Suffice to say that if the English did pick mushrooms, or wild flowers, they would soon go extinct. _Bracken_ almost went extinct in the reign of Victoria because of collectors picking them.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 18, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> My polish acquaintances (emmigrants) told me about englishmen reaction when they went on a mushrooming (not to mention that in England it's, at least I think so - illegal)
> "What?"
> "It's poisonous!"
> "You'll die"
> ...


Pretty much how I felt when my inlaws brought a bunch of those same mushrooms back and were like 'Eat this, it's good!' and I was like 'I don't wanna die, what the hell.' /assumes all mushrooms are poisonous

But the korvasieni would actually kill you if eaten raw. They hate to boil it like 2-3 times or something like that. 

I don't like mushrooms. :c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel unclean touching or quoting the texts of Abrahamic religions.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Confession: I am forever worrying about coming off as a weirdo.



That's funny, cause I love making people uncomfortable and coming off as batshit crazy!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 18, 2014)

Let your freak flag fly!


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Let your freak flag fly!



Haha, sure. 

I'd rather be "maladjusted" or "crazy" than to be some inane prude who thinks that the norms of society should dictate every facet of your consciousness. If my passion and uninhibited expression alienates me from most people, then so be it. I'm not living my life for "most people," I'm living it for me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Current mood: 

Flint Lockwood throwing himself away in a trashcan after his failed invention 

or

Lilo lying on the floor while Nani is locked outside lipsinging to an Elvis record


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2014)

Loves the old character design of lilo and stich

After seeing the new anime version of the series.


I feel like I'm about to commit suicide


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 18, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Loves the old character design of lilo and stich
> 
> After seeing the new anime version of the series.
> 
> ...


Do you realize that we could have_ lived _without having to know this exists?
Lilo and stitch was amazing! And this!? THIS!?
*flips table and proceeds to leave*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there at least an Experiment 621?


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Suffice to say that if the English did pick mushrooms, or wild flowers, they would soon go extinct. _Bracken_ almost went extinct in the reign of Victoria because of collectors picking them.



Though I heard that mushrooms are much less sensetive to harvesting, as long as people don't rake forest floor to get them.

Anyway, pteridomania. That was quite an interesting thing to read about. I also read that harvesting of wild orchids for European nurseries had impact on more vulnerable species in South America and Southeast Asia. Sadly, such trend still continues in Korea, as Koreans love to eat namul, or young shoots, growing points, and leaves of various wild plants. We eat everything from young shoots of daylily to fiddleheads of bracken(which are toxic and has to be pre-treated). Species that are sensitive to harvesting, such as _Allium victorialis _which produces only two leaves per growing season, are threatened because of this practice. Species with medicinal and ornamental values also suffer from overharvesting; despite that many of them are protected by law, most people fail to understand why harvesting them should be punishable and often ignore such law outrightly.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

I went on the main page, first time in months.

Suddelny...

MLP vore

God why...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> Though I heard that mushrooms are much less sensetive to harvesting, as long as people don't rake forest floor to get them.
> 
> Anyway, pteridomania. That was quite an interesting thing to read about. I also read that harvesting of wild orchids for European nurseries had impact on more vulnerable species in South America and Southeast Asia. Sadly, such trend still continues in Korea, as Koreans love to eat namul, or young shoots, growing points, and leaves of various wild plants. We eat everything from young shoots of daylily to fiddleheads of bracken(which are toxic and has to be pre-treated). Species that are sensitive to harvesting, such as _Allium victorialis _which produces only two leaves per growing season, are threatened because of this practice. Species with medicinal and ornamental values also suffer from overharvesting; despite that many of them are protected by law, most people fail to understand why harvesting them should be punishable and often ignore such law outrightly.



 Your country really is a collective intelligence of techno-savants, isn't it?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I went on the main page, first time in months.
> 
> Suddelny...
> 
> ...



Because God wills it.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Your country really is a collective intelligence of techno-savants, isn't it?



Ha, have you heard their popular music?


----------



## craftyfox92 (Nov 18, 2014)

i like to make people uncomfortable on public transport by making chicken noises, then telling myself to "be quite because your making people uncomfortable"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2014)

craftyfox92 said:


> i like to make people uncomfortable on public transport by making chicken noises, then telling myself to "be quite because your making people uncomfortable"


We have a song for that now.

I had a feral fursona of sorts in 2nd grade, but thinking of it brings back embarassing memories.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2014)

Takes off my ID
Stuff the ID in my back pocket with the laynard hanging out.

Intentionally swings the laynard to make it look like a wagging tail.

Puts on sunglasses.
Feels the swag


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2014)

I used to do that with a handkerchief when I was little.


----------



## craftyfox92 (Nov 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We have a song for that now.
> 
> I had a feral fursona of sorts in 2nd grade, but thinking of it brings back embarassing memories.



What freaks out people more than me making the noises, is the fact i tell myself to stop it. such fun i have on my own  plus i did it when i was a kid to, in lessons most kids loved it but the teachers put me in detention all the time! i was such a clown in school.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

craftyfox92 said:


> What freaks out people more than me making the noises, is the fact i tell myself to stop it. such fun i have on my own  plus i did it when i was a kid to, in lessons most kids loved it but the teachers put me in detention all the time! i was such a clown in school.



Maybe you were reincarnated from a chicken.


----------



## craftyfox92 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Maybe you were reincarnated from a chicken.



you know what... i think i just may have been!!!


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Ha, have you heard their popular music?



Now that you mention it, I have to confess that I absolutely abhor K-pop. And that's why I dread it whenever I come across a Moroccan college girl who can speak Korean; nine out of ten times, they ask me about idol groups they are fan of which I know nothing about and completely uninterested in.

And I also hate Starcraft and I totally fail at playing them. In fact, I don't like playing multiplayer games in general.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel stupid everytime I post on a thread and nobody acknowledges it. :U


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 18, 2014)

I hate it when people don't acknowledge my posts. I always feel like an idiot. Did somebody already say that?


----------



## Kleric (Nov 18, 2014)

Almost all of the threads in "Community Discussion" make me sad on the inside. :|


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I hate it when people don't acknowledge my posts. I always feel like an idiot. Did somebody already say that?



Yes.


----------



## Namba (Nov 18, 2014)

I hate people. All people of all shapes, sizes, religion, gender and sexuality. Does that make me a bad person? Because I'm so fed up with bullshit these days I feel like it's starting to leak out of my ears... And the fact what I just said is what gets some furry fuck-up's rocks off really just furthers my hatred for the virus that is humanity.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

I confess that I love people. C: I find myself to be perpetually impressed by the feats mankind accomplishes and the many small kindnesses people do.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 18, 2014)

Me too. Although a lot of bad is in the world - there's also so much good. Such a wonderful world! Life is swell, so best be appreciatin'


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 18, 2014)

Namba said:


> I hate people. All people of all shapes, sizes, religion, gender and sexuality. Does that make me a bad person? Because I'm so fed up with bullshit these days I feel like it's starting to leak out of my ears... And the fact what I just said is what gets some furry fuck-up's rocks off really just furthers my hatred for the virus that is humanity.





GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I love people. C: I find myself to be perpetually impressed by the feats mankind accomplishes and the many small kindnesses people do.



i just like it when people do cute things like 

idunno

can we cuddle it out? is that ok?


----------



## Ieono (Nov 19, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I love people. C: I find myself to be perpetually impressed by the feats mankind accomplishes and the many small kindnesses people do.





Hewge said:


> Me too. Although a lot of bad is in the world - there's also so much good. Such a wonderful world! Life is swell, so best be appreciatin'



Ummm...you folks are awful, awful people.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 19, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Ummm...you folks are awful, awful people.


See, that's something that I can't easily tolerate, when others decide to take a negative perception on someone that is trying to be optimistic about something that is just a generalization (and becomes a matter of perspective as a result). Equally so when someone shits on someone for having a negative perspective.

Either way, you're just judging a perspective that was developed for their reasons, not yours. I don't really find much reason for that, frankly. :/

I prefer a willingness to acknowledge both sides, but to put a negative connotation to optimists is absurd. Seeing good =/= neglecting bad.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 19, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> See, that's the only thing I can't handle.



Yuck.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 19, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Yuck.


Glad we're on the same page.


(also, if you're still bitching about my grammar/wording I adjusted it.)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 19, 2014)

I proposed to someone in elementary school because my friend who was also in elementary school had a boyfriend and I just wanted to be like her because she was cool. 

I wonder where my fiancee is now?


----------



## Crimson Wolf (Nov 19, 2014)

Well might as well throw my first one in here.  I've been engaged twice already, both times got used badly x.x


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't snap kitkats in half, I just directly bite them.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 19, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I don't snap kitkats in half, I just directly bite them.


Death to the new Kit Kat theme song.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Death to the new Kit Kat theme song.



british kitkats are a bit different to murican kitkats, idk if we even have a theme song

---

I really like Slam death metal, despite how mindless it is.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 19, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> british kitkats are a bit different to murican kitkats, idk if we even have a theme song


I was referring to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsyLiG2gB4I

OT:  I confess that I don't plan my jokes enough.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 19, 2014)

I am confused as to why my name says Hot, when clearly it is cold outside. >_> I don't feel very hot.


And as I wrote this it disappeared, the cold caught up to it xD disregard...


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I am confused as to why my name says Hot, when clearly it is cold outside. >_> I don't feel very hot.
> 
> 
> And as I wrote this it disappeared, the cold caught up to it xD disregard...


...I mean... you did get the reference though, right?
... 451...? Hot, hot, hot?
Bradbury's 'Fahrenheit 451' ...?
:B
Zets, plis


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 19, 2014)

Didn't get the ref, good book though. Also realized I posted that in the confessions instead of things we don't understand.

Yeah... Confessions...

I can be a derp sometimes too xD


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 19, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I proposed to someone in elementary school because my friend who was also in elementary school had a boyfriend and I just wanted to be like her because she was cool.
> 
> I wonder where my fiancee is now?


Daw that's too cute. I once got engaged to someone when I was 7/8. Gave him a clear plastic ring. X3 Then "got married" to someone else that same year.
I is a stud muffin. Or whatever the female equivalent. Studess? Studette?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Daw that's too cute. I once got engaged to someone when I was 7/8. Gave him a clear plastic ring. X3 Then "got married" to someone else that same year.
> I is a stud muffin. Or whatever the female equivalent. Studess? Studette?


I think stud is to male as vixen is to female? 
Or usually, you know, double standards, a man is a stud and a woman is a slut. :V
BUT NOT ALWAYS YOU KNOW NOT TRYING TO START ANYTHING.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I think stud is to male as vixen is to female?
> Or usually, you know, double standards, a man is a stud and a woman is a slut. :V
> BUT NOT ALWAYS YOU KNOW NOT TRYING TO START ANYTHING.


Slut vixen muffin then?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Slut vixen muffin then?


HAHA slutmuffin omg


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 19, 2014)

The word stud doesnt sound so derogative


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

I like vixen because it is fluffy

and vixen describes me perfectly


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I like vixen because it is fluffy
> 
> and vixen describes me perfectly


Gibixen Hitlerkin


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Gibixen Hitlerkin



HEIL GIBBLER


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 19, 2014)

I like cheese....aaaand there goes my perfect 1000 posts ._.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I like cheese....aaaand there goes my perfect 1000 posts ._.



You live in Wisconsin if you don't like cheese you'll probably get burned on a stake.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

I confess it gives me warm, happy feels seeing people use my stupid art for their avatars. C: â™¥



funky3000 said:


> You live in Wisconsin if you don't like cheese you'll probably get burned on a stake.


No it goes more along the lines of:

"I don't like cheese."
"What are you, a Bears fan?"


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I confess it gives me warm, happy feels seeing people use my stupid art for their avatars. C: â™¥
> 
> 
> No it goes more along the lines of:
> ...



You'll still get burned on a stake.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> You'll still get burned on a stake.


Only if the answer is yes.

Wait a min... you're from Michigan aren't you?
_Are you a Lions fan?

_*has a stake and pyre at the ready*

:V


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not a fan.

Of sports.

Couldn't give a shit what team wins what.

There's only 2 teams I care about just for the fact my dad cares about them.

Wolverines and Red Wings.

Lions suck.

But not the Chuchi kind of lion :3


----------



## Flavur (Nov 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> You live in Wisconsin if you don't like cheese you'll probably get burned on a stake.




WOAHWOAHWOAH HOLD UP.
People that don't like cheese actually exist?! >:l


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Idk anything's possible.

I mean there's fuckin 7 billion of us. There's probably at least one person out there who doesn't like jack shit. Then throw in the infinite universe theory, the 4th dimension (time), the multiverse theory, and the possibility of thousands of earth-like planets in the observable universe alone, and you have a very high chance of someone who doesn't like cheese.

Lactose intolerance doesn't count.

Well it might.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

I work in a cheese factory.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I'm not a fan.
> 
> Of sports.
> 
> ...


Good save. â™¥

Also, I've been removed from Titletown for more than a year and paid 0 attention to how the seasons have gone, so I think it's safe to say I turned in my fan-card. I just can't be bothered to care when like... 4,300 miles away.


----------



## Flavur (Nov 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Idk anything's possible.
> 
> I mean there's fuckin 7 billion of us. There's probably at least one person out there who doesn't like jack shit. Then throw in the infinite universe theory, the 4th dimension (time), the multiverse theory, and the possibility of thousands of earth-like planets in the observable universe alone, and you have a very high chance of someone who doesn't like cheese.
> 
> ...



Nope.
Impossible.
Everyone has to like cheese.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, my work in the cheese factory has put me off cheese for the most part.

And we make the real stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 19, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Well, my work in the cheese factory has put me off cheese for the most part.
> 
> And we make the real stuff.



Cheese is made by mice and fairies. Don't ruin this for me.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Cheese is made by mice and fairies. Don't ruin this for me.


Obviously Gibbler is a fairy-mouse. Vixen. Thing.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Only if the answer is yes.
> 
> Wait a min... you're from Michigan aren't you?
> _Are you a Lions fan?
> ...


a few of my teachers are actually in the lions drumline!


funky3000 said:


> Lions suck.


They aren't great, but they've been doing better


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Cheese is made by mice and fairies. Don't ruin this for me.



There MIGHT be things in the cheesemaking process that puts people off cheese, such as me going elbows-deep into the cheese they're eating, or facts regarding the way it matures (mites - I could talk all day about my work with looking after hundreds of pieces of cheese each week) but for me personally, I hear "cheese" and all I can think of is work.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I confess it gives me warm, happy feels seeing people use my stupid art for their avatars. C: â™¥



It's relevant because I've eaten a lot of cheese this week.



Chuchi said:


> No it goes more along the lines of:
> 
> "I don't like cheese."
> "What are you, a Bears fan?"



Bwahahaha!!! This couldn't be more true.



Fallowfox said:


> Cheese is made by mice and fairies. Don't ruin this for me.



I'm adding this to my daily catchphrases.  

Also I confess this is the most I've ever multiquoted so far.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 19, 2014)

I confess that _I_ want stupid art. ;^;

Stupid art is cool ;A;


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 19, 2014)

Stupid art means you are a cool kid.







I want stupid art.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I confess that _I_ want stupid art. ;^;
> 
> Stupid art is cool ;A;


I drew you on fire in the Comic thread. 



Bonobosoph said:


> I want stupid art.


If you're referring to my brand of stupid art, I cannot, in good conscience, risk having that gorgeous avatar replaced by my stupidity. It already gnaws me that Zets did it with a Tenna ava. ;n; 
I need to go fling myself off of something high. Brb, need to scale the kitchen counter. Q_Q


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 19, 2014)

chuchi, your stupid is like

good enough to fit stupid perfectly

you can epitomize stupid and i mean that in the best way possible


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> chuchi, your stupid is like
> 
> good enough to fit stupid perfectly
> 
> you can epitomize stupid and i mean that in the best way possible


I.. I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 19, 2014)

I want a Caravaggist painting. I wonder if there are any painters with that level of skill on FA?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd stupid more people if my stupid could be stupid enough


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I drew you on fire in the Comic thread.
> 
> 
> If you're referring to my brand of stupid art, I cannot, in good conscience, risk having that gorgeous avatar replaced by my stupidity. It already gnaws me that Zets did it with a Tenna ava. ;n;
> I need to go fling myself off of something high. Brb, need to scale the kitchen counter. Q_Q


No, not stupid >_< My failure. Don't do it!! Nooooooooo


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 19, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> No, not stupid >_< My failure. Don't do it!! Nooooooooo



It's too late. All of our avatars will turn into Chuchi drawings. Which I don't mind.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> It's too late. All of our avatars will turn into Chuchi drawings. Which I don't mind.


This is my new directive in life.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I confess that _I_ want stupid art. ;^;
> 
> Stupid art is cool ;A;



I made a Little Valthero doll that you can have.

Oh wait, you wanted art from Chuchi.


----------



## Magick (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This is my new directive in life.



Best of luck with that.
----

I tend to live in my head most of the time so I wind up being oblivious to my surroundings and zone out something fierce.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This is my new directive in life.


ok i realize i was too lazy to not be a dick about it before so lemme try this again

like you draw well enough that when you try to give something character, it succeeds, even when it comes to silly/stupid art o:


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 19, 2014)

I actually like to talk to people, but I never know what to say, so I rarely start conversations. Even online.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I drew you on fire in the Comic thread.


You're right.

You _did_ make me look pretty hot.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This is my new directive in life.



Make me one. I dont care if it's a stick figure :V

There needs to be a chuchi avatar army!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh shit I was going to draw other people in the comic thread.

Oh well.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 19, 2014)

What makes you think you can't?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> What makes you think you can't?



It's not that I can't, but I don't think anyone's too enthusiastic about getting anything done by me anyway.

But I offered and did stuff for Chuchi and Ayattar but there were a couple who fancied something.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 19, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> It's not that I can't, but I don't think anyone's too enthusiastic about getting anything done by me anyway.
> 
> But I offered and did stuff for Chuchi and Ayattar but there were a couple who fancied something.



Dude totes doodle something for me. I JUST FEEL BAD ON FIRST INSTINCT cause I was taught not to ask for stuff. But if that's what you prefer and don't mind then go for it. UNLEASH YOUR WORST and/or BEST UPON ME. ^A^


----------



## Baz (Nov 19, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I actually like to talk to people, but I never know what to say, so I rarely start conversations. Even online.


I am the exact same way. I really love talking to people its but I am almost always to shy to talk to them and I have no idea what to say and im always afraid ill bug them. I need to not be such an introvert :\


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Dude totes doodle something for me. I JUST FEEL BAD ON FIRST INSTINCT cause I was taught not to ask for stuff. But if that's what you prefer and don't mind then go for it. UNLEASH YOUR WORST and/or BEST UPON ME. ^A^



sure friendo, shoot me your refs in a pm or summat

also if you could suggest something you'd like, that'd be grand (though I'm likely to fuck up mid-way and try to fix it by steering really far off in a totally different direction like I did with chuchi and the nazicopter, but that's part of the fun I spose)


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ok i realize i was too lazy to not be a dick about it before so lemme try this again
> 
> like you draw well enough that when you try to give something character, it succeeds, even when it comes to silly/stupid art o:



It's ok, you don't _need _to say something nice. I know it's crap. That's the fun part. :V
But thanks. 



funky3000 said:


> You're right.
> 
> You _did_ make me look pretty hot.



Ahhhh, damn it, you got me. Coupled with the ava, I laughed. xD



Schwimmwagen said:


> It's not that I can't, but I don't think anyone's too enthusiastic about getting anything done by me anyway.
> 
> But I offered and did stuff for Chuchi and Ayattar but there were a couple who fancied something.


Nah, don't think like that, Gibbler. I'm a phase, they're going to come around in a few days and this will all blow over.
My stupid shit is like those snapbracelets. Funny a few times, but then you just put it in a drawer and never look at it again for the next 10 years.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Nah, don't think like that, Gibbler. I'm a phase, they're going to come around in a few days and this will all blow over.
> My stupid shit is like those snapbracelets. Funny a few times, but then you just put it in a drawer and never look at it again for the next 10 years.



shhh nooo, I don't mean it like that no shhh /slowly drags a limp blister-clustered cold calloused hand down your cheek to reassure you

I really just wanted to ask if anyone was interested and I think I hinted well enough that I'd like to draw people too, but no responses the first time but whatevru. Omg we should trade.

I used to draw a LOT and people told me that I was actually becoming pretty good. I wholeheartedly disagreed with them. Eventually I stopped drawing it all together. A lot of people posting here now have no idea at all of how much I used to draw and WHAT I used to draw, and I even accumulated over 10,000 FA pageviews. But all that is gone nao.

I used to do requests too, but the way people in that part of the forums behave began to grate on me.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 19, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> shhh nooo, I don't mean it like that no shhh* /slowly drags a limp blister-clustered cold calloused hand down your cheek to reassure you*


I have never felt so violated over the internet in my life. I also have the most confused erection but shhh, we won't talk about that now

That pic is just too perfect for the way I feel about that area as well. 
You need to start drawing and posting things everywhere. EVERYWHERE. Just start sticking stuff to peoples' backs. Pets. In the fridge. \o/
Also, I'd be down for a trade or something. c:


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 19, 2014)

I like your style.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 19, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> It's ok, you don't _need _to say something nice. I know it's crap. That's the fun part. :V
> But thanks.


you deserve something nice though unu

i'm all for giving artists/musicians constructive criticism for the sake of improvement but i really like how you draw and that was illustrated poorly ;n;


i'm going to rudely insist on complimenting you while deflecting any i recieve because that's not hypocritical at all


Schwimmwagen said:


> It's not that I can't, but I don't think anyone's too enthusiastic about getting anything done by me anyway.
> 
> But I offered and did stuff for Chuchi and Ayattar but there were a couple who fancied something.


i loved the stuff you did for me btw, if i never said that then :c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a friend whose parents come into my work to talk to me about how he needs someone 'stable' in his life, and then go back to him to talk about how 'sweet' I am.


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 20, 2014)

craftyfox92 said:


> i like to make people uncomfortable on public transport by making chicken noises, then telling myself to "be quite because your making people uncomfortable"



That is freakin' awesome, Love it :grin:


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 20, 2014)

I've finally just commissioned my first NSFW piece, gonna shweet x3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 20, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I have a friend whose parents come into my work to talk to me about how he needs someone 'stable' in his life, and then go back to him to talk about how 'sweet' I am.




They should compensate you for the effort. xD


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 20, 2014)

I had breakfast at a fast food joint today, and my order number was 420. And my mom made a vet appointment tomorrow for one of our kittens, which is at 4:20. Eerie coincidence, or is the universe trying to tell me something?


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I had breakfast at a fast food joint today, and my order number was 420. And my mom made a vet appointment tomorrow for one of our kittens, which is at 4:20. Eerie coincidence, or is the universe trying to tell me something?


My birthday's April 20th, i've taken that as a sign. And i think you should take this as a sign too...or at the very least an excuse.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 20, 2014)

I like stretching and cracking my neck, back, and fingers, just to disgust my sister.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 20, 2014)

KyryK said:


> My birthday's April 20th, i've taken that as a sign. And i think you should take this as a sign too...or at the very least an excuse.



My niece's birthday is also April 20th...


----------



## Ieono (Nov 20, 2014)

You folks need to look up "Apophenia".


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 20, 2014)

Ieono said:


> You folks need to look up "Apophenia".



While on weed? I don't think so.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 20, 2014)

Ieono said:


> You folks need to look up "Apophenia".



24 hours in a day
24=4+20
Oh shit, it keeps happening! D:


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 20, 2014)

Apophenia = nine letters

9^9=387*420*489

_Oh my God!_


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> My niece's birthday is also April 20th...


Well...i think it's clear what God wants you to do...


Ieono said:


> You folks need to look up "Apophenia".


http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m529/malmental/Point_over_your_head.jpg


----------



## Arcana (Nov 20, 2014)

Apophenia 
1 + 16 + 15 + 16 + 8 + 5 + 14 + 9 + 1 = 85
There are 26 letters in the alphabet, 85 + 26 = 111
April 20[sup]th[/sup] is the 111[sup]th[/sup] day of the year during leap years.

This is getting pretty deep, man.


----------



## Feste (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm having a girl over to my apartment tomorrow night, and I can't stop freaking out and I need to clean and I don't know what the fuck I'm doing....><><.....


----------



## Ieono (Nov 20, 2014)

Urgh


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe it's a calling from a _higher_â€‹ power beyond our understanding...


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> Maybe it's a calling from a _higher_â€‹ power beyond our understanding...


You mean the true creator is trying to circumvent the oppressive will of the Demiurge?

Of course, it makes perfect sense!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 20, 2014)

It's 1AM, I'm _knackered_, but still I'm awake waiting for someone to go online to Skype. It's early evening where they are. They had something cool to show meh. I want to see it. xD


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 20, 2014)

KyryK said:


> You mean the true creator is trying to circumvent the oppressive will of the Demiurge?
> 
> Of course, it makes perfect sense!



HUZZAH!!!



Feste said:


> I'm having a girl over to my apartment tomorrow night, and I can't stop freaking out and I need to clean and I don't know what the fuck I'm doing....><><.....



Just don't give in to anxiety and you'll be fine. Good luck man!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 20, 2014)

In the event I have to refer to experience in the furry fandom, I call them the "Lithuanian Mafia"

Anon: What do you mean eating people is a fetish!? WTF.

Sparta: I see it all the time in the Lithuanian Mafia.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 20, 2014)

Impressive wit, KyryK.



Ieono said:


> Urgh


Post time was 5:47
Urgh is 4 letters.
5+4+7-4=12

UÃ—rÃ·gÃ—h
21Ã—18Ã·7Ã—8=432

432-12=420

_Iono is an Oracle. _



Feste said:


> I'm having a girl over to my apartment tomorrow night, and I can't stop freaking out and I need to clean and I don't know what the fuck I'm doing....><><.....



Clear up any clutter, dust everything, sweep and mop/vacuum the floors, and clean the bathroom. And most importantly stop worrying.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2014)

In my high school, which was known for its diverse mix of goths, weaboos, GLBT, and other stuff, I was declared 'most unique' in my class due to my furfaggotry. I got to pose with a horrific image of a proto-fursona I made back then.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 20, 2014)

^^^
Epic.




Bonobosoph said:


> It's 1AM, I'm _knackered_, but still I'm awake waiting for someone to go online to Skype. It's early evening where they are. They had something cool to show meh. I want to see it. xD



I know, I want to Skype people but when I get time its after midnight where they are.


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 20, 2014)

I had to stay up another two hours to do a picture of Hikaru Okami beacause I said I would, after fixing a laptop because I said I could, while getting a date in my city for Friday night because I probably shouldn't. All in all I'm freakin' knacked. Gutten Nact. :3


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Impressive wit, KyryK.


Must. Resist. Urge. To. Sig. Ego. Already. Too. Big. ^_^

Impressed that you know about Gnosticism btw.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 20, 2014)

MyLittleFnordy said:


> I had to stay up another two hours to do a picture of Hikaru Okami beacause I said I would, after fixing a laptop because I said I could, while getting a date in my city for Friday night because I probably shouldn't. All in all I'm freakin' knacked. Gutten Nact. :3



Your hard work and dedication will be rewarded with virtual cookies. *gives you cookies*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

I want the fandom to be more mean to creepy fucks who expose their fetishes and overall disgusting shit


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I want the fandom to be more mean to creepy fucks



You are a cat. Cats are creepy and disgusting. Do you want me to be mean to you? Anyway most of the creepy weirdos get off on people being mean to them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I want the fandom to be more mean to creepy fucks who expose their fetishes and overall disgusting shit



:c

sorry


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> :c
> 
> sorry


You know, not just saying this to be nice, but on the creepiness scale, you are quite close to normal, Fallow. 
While your spanking interests aren't common per se, I think it goes without saying how tame that is compared to a lot of the fucked up shit this fandom has. 
Plus I think a lot of us here score more creepiness points for the shit we like. 
So don't despair, you're not one of the creepy disgusting fucks! \o/
C:


----------



## Flavur (Nov 21, 2014)

Just realized I didn't confess anything before -.-

I confess that I used to hate apple products because android master race.. Then I got an iphone as a birthday gift.. and I kinda like it.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 21, 2014)

My dad bought an iPad for family usage, I swear each update it literally gets worse. I think those  people who think Apple has "forced obsolescency" are onto something.

Btw Windows Phone 4 president


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You are a cat. Cats are creepy and disgusting. Do you want me to be mean to you? Anyway most of the creepy weirdos get off on people being mean to them.



Cats are the 1Â° Killers of nature, don't fuck with cats, we will fuck you up


----------



## Tilo (Nov 21, 2014)

My confession is, haircuts are a sensual experience. After the haircut, I feel a need to thank him with a tip.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 21, 2014)

Fallowfox is such a smarty-pants that it was quite a shock for me to find out about that whole heavy spanking stuff.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 21, 2014)

I can somewhat understand the revealing of crazy fetishes and creepiness on the internet, it's the only place it's allowed. And it can be a relief for some, so it doesn't bug their brains constantly. As long as you don't rub it in people's faces every other moment, then telling of your weirds in the right context doesn't bother me.
Whether it's just spanking or being tied up in tinsel and being bathed in chocolate cake and being sung baa baa black sheep, we are but faceless strangers. Overly enforced taboos and suppression is for IRL.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 21, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> ... we are but faceless strangers.


Unless of course your mug is in the Selfie thread, then we can pair the face to the fetish. :V


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 21, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Unless of course your mug is in the Selfie thread, then we can pair the face to the fetish. :V


LOL that's true. 
"Oh look there's that's freak that wants to get eaten by living dicks".


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 21, 2014)

Well,as of today I can pair a face to a dick in FAF, I can certainly say I was not expecting that when I first registered.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Well,as of today I can pair a face to a dick in FAF, I can certainly say I was not expecting that when I first registered.



I've just been here 4 months and I've scratched _all kinds_ of stuff of my bucket list.


----------



## Chaossal (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok before I got to bed at.....4:40 in the morning I have though of a confession I can make! 

I like the smell of my own blood >-> it smells like soup o-o


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2014)

Tilo said:


> My confession is, haircuts are a sensual experience. After the haircut, I feel a need to thank him with a tip.


When I was a teenager, the lady cutting my hair put my head between her breasts.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 22, 2014)

I read all of Garth's posts in Patrick Warburton's voice.


----------



## belmonkey (Nov 22, 2014)

I kinda want to try writing some furry stuff, but I feel like I never have time. Darn college (and other forums).


----------



## Tilo (Nov 22, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> When I was a teenager, the lady cutting my hair put my head between her breasts.


I think you're fibbing.  I like it anyways.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 22, 2014)

This map on the Overcast PvP server I play on has made me say "son of a fuck ass" more than I have before.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I read all of Garth's posts in Patrick Warburton's voice.



HA! I confess this made my night V: and now you've got me doing it too.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 22, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I read all of Garth's posts in Patrick Warburton's voice.



I actually do the same with funky. I always read his posts in freiza's voice


----------



## KyryK (Nov 22, 2014)

Sometimes i watch straight porn just to see if i'm suddenly attracted to women and it always ends up the same way, with me being physically repulsed by the sight of vaginas.

They're just...ugh, no.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 22, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Sometimes i watch straight porn just to see if i'm suddenly attracted to women and it always ends up the same way, with me being physically repulsed by the sight of vaginas.
> 
> They're just...ugh, no.



You saying that make me feel so damn good


----------



## KyryK (Nov 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> You saying that make me feel so damn good


Well i always enjoy making perverts feel good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 22, 2014)

Im more excited and giddy about seeing my first ever NSFW commission than christmas...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2014)

...why not combine the two? I'm sure that it would be a great stocking-filler.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 22, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Im more excited and giddy about seeing my first ever *PORN* commission than christmas...



sigh..


*euphemism *


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...why not combine the two? I'm sure that it would be a great stocking-filler.



Meh, im not a fan of seasonal shaggin, plus it'd be bad luck to whack off to it throughout the rest of the year :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 22, 2014)

I feel a little ashamed to admit I have spent nearly 200$ on mallets and intend to spend another 150 if i can. >~>
I need a job...


KyryK said:


> Well i always enjoy making perverts feel good. :mrgreen:



i can attest to this


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 22, 2014)

I confess I will now claim a food bin temporarily at work for a sound amplifier.

Works fuckin wonders.


----------



## Midnight_Gear (Nov 22, 2014)

Well...

Come closer..

Closer...

CLOSER DAMMIT

_â€‹im not dead_


----------



## Feste (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I may be more submissive than I thought, and it really bothers the fuck out of me. I feel a need to man up. Might be too late for me though.

Also, I feel like I'm the only one NOT surprised that Fallowfox is into spanking. He goes to Oxford for Christ sakes, we're talking 1600s era level of English stereotype here. I'd kinda be more surprised if he wasn't into spanking. I have to admit, I'm really hoping he has a teddy bear named Aloysius as well, cause I think his English level would be over 9000 at that point.


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 22, 2014)

I keep doing those "Draw the 'sona above you" things to practice, I'm building up quite the sketchbook.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2014)

Feste said:


> I think I may be more submissive than I thought, and it really bothers the fuck out of me. I feel a need to man up. Might be too late for me though.
> 
> Also, I feel like I'm the only one NOT surprised that Fallowfox is into spanking. He goes to Oxford for Christ sakes, we're talking 1600s era level of English stereotype here. I'd kinda be more surprised if he wasn't into spanking. I have to admit, I'm really hoping he has a teddy bear named Aloysius as well, cause I think his English level would be over 9000 at that point.



Actually it's Eton that has a reputation for homogay ass whapping. :V

Anyway, I'm afraid I'll have to disappoint you...I confess that I'm only half English. D:


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually it's Eton that has a reputation for homogay ass whapping. :V
> 
> Anyway, I'm afraid I'll have to disappoint you...I confess that I'm only half English. D:



He dodged the Aloysius bit!


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually it's Eton that has a reputation for homogay ass whapping. :V
> 
> Anyway, I'm afraid I'll have to disappoint you...I confess that I'm only half English. D:


_Half?_ O_______O
Mind = blown. 
Not really though, I'm just drunk and have to be obnoxious now. :V

I didn't know there was a particular English stereotype associated with the spanking fetish. So, TIL.


----------



## BRN (Nov 22, 2014)

There isn't
- a brit


----------



## Coffox (Nov 22, 2014)

when i was a little kid who didnt know any better

i used to piss on the wall outlet and sometimes bring my ear near to hear the interesting audible crackle.

I DID get caught, twice. by some Jordanian guys my dad used to be friends with. Who thought it was funny.

and my late Grandma who freaked out and importantly taught me to stop doing so.



Since i look back to it from time to time, it suprises me that i never got hurt.
that was like, 10 years ago.

LPT: Dont piss on electric things


----------



## Arcana (Nov 22, 2014)

BRN said:


> There isn't
> - a brit



coincidentally, 2 of the 3 brits I know well have spanking fetishes

[sup]I don't think there's a stereotype/association there but I just find that interesting[/sup]


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 22, 2014)

Coffox said:


> when i was a little kid who didnt know any better
> 
> i used to piss on the wall outlet and sometimes bring my ear near to hear the interesting audible crackle.
> 
> ...




One time when I was little I took the power cord from a broken toaster, stripped the wires and connected them to half a pickle and plugged it in. I've been hooked on electronics since.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2014)

I kind of wish I could make out with the character whose face I just drew (nailed it!), but I knew that already <3


----------



## BRN (Nov 22, 2014)

Ah Kit, you beast of sensuality.~ 

I am cooking so much recently. I don't know what the fuck I'm doing because canada has so many different groceries, but I'm making shit work. Made a curry for friends the other night and it went down well!

Confession: I used fruity snacking yoghurt as a major ingredient because I didn't know what else to use.

Don't tell them.


----------



## belmonkey (Nov 23, 2014)

I got distracted from studying and ended up trying out some writing by writing half of an adult furry story; I need to focus :/


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

I just told myself: fuck it I am gonna have a drink. There's no liquor in the fridge >_< but atleast there is Angry Orchard...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 23, 2014)

When I go on my weeklong vacation tomorrow, there wont be internet.

I feel I will legitimately miss you all.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> When I go on my weeklong vacation tomorrow, there wont be internet.
> 
> I feel I will legitimately miss you all.



I'm going to miss you, and at the same time I'm going to legitimately hate your guts because you went on some fancy Mexican vacation and I didn't.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 23, 2014)

arcana said:


> coincidentally, 2 of the 3 brits I know well have spanking fetishes
> 
> [sup]I don't think there's a stereotype/association there but I just find that interesting[/sup]




Is the other guy Final_cheetah?


----------



## Tilo (Nov 23, 2014)

I can pop my tailbone if I clench both my ass cheeks hard enough.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

Just when i thought I wouldn't amount to anything, I popped out this gem. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15066437/

Unfortunately, they are not synths that I made personally. Either way, turned out fantastic. Guess I will be using a downloaded pack until I get the hang of making my own synths >_<


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 23, 2014)

I fucking hate not living at my parents house. I'm out a thousand dollars every month and the raise I got barely pays for the fuel to get to work and back. Like in the selfie thread, fuck my life.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 23, 2014)

I keep checking my inboxes every 5 minutes even though i know my commissions wont have progress for like a month :[


----------



## Arcana (Nov 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Is the other guy Final_cheetah?



Yup.



Mr. Sparta said:


> When I go on my weeklong vacation tomorrow, there wont be internet.
> 
> I feel I will legitimately miss you all.



I think that no internet is probably better than the horrendously slow internet I have now. >_<


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Just when i thought I wouldn't amount to anything, I popped out this gem.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15066437/
> 
> Unfortunately, they are not synths that I made personally. Either way, turned out fantastic. Guess I will be using a downloaded pack until I get the hang of making my own synths >_<



I always wonder that. Is it considered one's own work if they use preset sounds to create a piece?

I'm working on something remotely decent but I feel like it'll never truly be mine 'cause I used preset generators.

Gosh... creating good EDM is such a mess of complexity, I hate the thought that there must be another mess of complexity added on top of that to create something I can be proud of >.<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 23, 2014)

I had set myself an impulse purchase limit on my card.
What I wanted was over that and I went through a lot of trouble to get the thing anyways.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 23, 2014)

Confession : i am BOTH terribly _excited_ and _terrified_ of meeting people who have the same interests as me; specifically art and furry stuff. Mostly because if they're into either the latter or both, i'd have to come clean about a lot of shit i'm not particularly confident about. i'm not a particularly proud furry but i'm not ashamed of it either. That goes double for the books upon books of yiffy junk i keep adding to...

Heaven help me if i ever meet a furry in person.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 23, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession : i am BOTH terribly _excited_ and _terrified_ of meeting people who have the same interests as me; specifically art and furry stuff. Mostly because if they're into either the latter or both, i'd have to come clean about a lot of shit i'm not particularly confident about. i'm not a particularly proud furry but i'm not ashamed of it either. That goes double for the books upon books of yiffy junk i keep adding to...
> 
> Heaven help me if i ever meet a furry in person.



This is pretty much me, minus art things.

For some reason I reeeaally want to have a furry friend irl. I mean, there are plenty of reasons to NOT have one, but I can't help but think about it.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I always wonder that. Is it considered one's own work if they use preset sounds to create a piece?
> 
> I'm working on something remotely decent but I feel like it'll never truly be mine 'cause I used preset generators.
> 
> Gosh... creating good EDM is such a mess of complexity, I hate the thought that there must be another mess of complexity added on top of that to create something I can be proud of >.<


Yeah, I feel you. I would feel better If I made the synths, but they are modified slightly for variety. I don't want to be that guy... I guess the best thing to say would be: it's not about who made the synth, it's how you use it. I still want to make my own samples though.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 23, 2014)

I just watched the courting episode of BBC's Life Story. The Albatross couple made me BAWWWWWW like a babby because it was so adorable and feelsy.
Soft as a brush. T_T


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 23, 2014)

Rekel said:


> This is pretty much me, minus art things.For some reason I reeeaally want to have a furry friend irl. I mean, there are plenty of reasons to NOT have one, but I can't help but think about it.


i'll be your irl furry friend! Just let me know if you come up to the Land of Hipsters. There's a shitload in Portland but i'm too big a puss to start a conversation.


----------



## Feste (Nov 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually it's Eton that has a reputation for homogay ass whapping. :V
> 
> Anyway, I'm afraid I'll have to disappoint you...I confess that I'm only half English. D:



Wow, shock and awe! I'm guessing...Irish? I dunno, do you see post offices and think "I should rebel?" . and jtrekkie was right, you did avoid the Aloysius. I will take that as an automatic yes unless you say otherwise. I hope you have a huge mansion and lots of homoerotic undertones.



BRN said:


> There isn't
> - a brit



I think T.E Lawrence, Kenneth Tynan, Frank Bough, John Mortimer, Algernon Swinburne, etc...would have something to say about that .


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yeah, I feel you. I would feel better If I made the synths, but they are modified slightly for variety. I don't want to be that guy... I guess the best thing to say would be: it's not about who made the synth, it's how you use it. I still want to make my own samples though.



I don't feel bad at all about not having invented the keyboard.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I don't feel bad at all about not having invented the keyboard.


A solid point. 
I confess that I got a tablet just to get one. For making shitty doodles and surfing while in bed xD typing on it now 
Maybe I will look for a synth app or something. Does fl come in app form? XD


----------



## Baz (Nov 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> One time when I was little I took the power cord from a broken toaster, stripped the wires and connected them to half a pickle and plugged it in. I've been hooked on electronics since.


 I once tried when I was little to pass high current from a microwave transformer into a pickle because I thought it would somehow make sodium metal. The only thing that happened was it glowed brightly and made black crusty stuff on the inside, not sodium and I was disappointed.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 23, 2014)

Baz said:


> I once tried when I was little to pass high current from a microwave transformer into a pickle because I thought it would somehow make sodium metal. The only thing that happened was it glowed brightly and made black crusty stuff on the inside, not sodium and I was disappointed.



Really? That's awesome. I just did it to see what would happen.


----------



## Saga (Nov 23, 2014)

im high i dont really know what im doin g right now


----------



## Hewge (Nov 23, 2014)

My father was a tentacle :[


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2014)

I confess that I ate two meals this weekend with a nail file, for I do not own any cutlery.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been on a "I'll eat well tomorrow then, I can't be arsed to cook properly today" attitude for weeks now and I've lost a bit of weight I'd prefer to keep.


----------



## Tilo (Nov 24, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've been on a "I'll eat well tomorrow then, I can't be arsed to cook properly today" attitude for weeks now and I've lost a bit of weight I'd prefer to keep.


I ate almost nothing yesterday.  I went past hungry, but the.strange part was, I had this euphoria after the hunger had passed.  


My confession, I rub my two left incisor canine teeth together, when I'm nervous.  I have a slight overbite.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 24, 2014)

i'm starting to wonder if "confession" is the new "ironic". Everyone's using the word and not knowing what it means. A confession is something that's embarrassing to admit, something you normally wouldn't want people to know, something that should shock or surprise even like-minded people around you. Give me something juicy. i want ammo. Something i can blackmail you with! :V

Confession : i took a one hour crap at work today. Well, not legit dumpage, but still, i wasted a whole lot of time and got paid for every minute of it. Came in late, worked for an hour and a half, took a late 15 minute break, came back, immediately went to lunch early, stayed out for an extra 45, came back, took a one hour dump, worked for 20 minutes and "Oh, would you look at the time!", took another 15.  Feels good, man.

...and yet i SOMEHOW GOT MORE WORK DONE THAN BOTH THE TWATS WHO COVER MY SPOT ON MY WEEKENDS!!


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 24, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i'm starting to wonder if "confession" is the new "ironic". Everyone's using the word and not knowing what it means. A confession is something that's embarrassing to admit, something you normally wouldn't want people to know, something that should shock or surprise even like-minded people around you. Give me something juicy. i want ammo. Something i can blackmail you with! :V
> 
> Confession : i took a one hour crap at work today. Well, not legit dumpage, but still, i wasted a whole lot of time and got paid for every minute of it. Came in late, worked for an hour and a half, took a late 15 minute break, came back, immediately went to lunch early, stayed out for an extra 45, came back, took a one hour dump, worked for 20 minutes and "Oh, would you look at the time!", took another 15.  Feels good, man.
> 
> ...and yet i SOMEHOW GOT MORE WORK DONE THAN BOTH THE TWATS WHO COVER MY SPOT ON MY WEEKENDS!!



Well, perhaps it is just a sin confession. Yea child, may you forever walk, and all that jazz... Forgive me father for I have sinned. It has been 1 day since my last confession...


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have like 6 or 7 burned CDs with pirated music.

Well one of them has a bought album because I was too lazy to pirate one day.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 24, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Well one of them has a bought album because I was too lazy to pirate one day.



Now that's my kind of pirate. Yarr.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 24, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Well, perhaps it is just a sin confession. Yea child, may you forever walk, and all that jazz... Forgive me father for I have sinned. It has been 1 day since my last confession...


Confess to me your sins!!


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 24, 2014)

I am very fond of smut. In fact, it was brought up that I might be addicted to porn on a couple of occasions. If that was so, then why do I get so picky about it? I don't honestly know, but I'm rule 34-ing some of my favorite cartoons at the moment.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 24, 2014)

If someone knocks on my door when I've just woken up, don't be surprised if you get greeted by a person with a SMG in one hand and a rifle slung on his back, wearing nothing but a helmet, a T-shirt and boxers.
Cause I like gearing up and walking about my house while doing a faux house search. No pants necessary.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 24, 2014)

There's no other place to put this, so not confession as such but an unusual occurrence that may or may not be my fault.
My sister expressed wishes to join FA as she's browsed before and it looks rather fun apparently. Woot a new recruit (no deliberate brainwashing though I swear  ). Lets hope she doesn't lie about her age lol and sees my smut, she will take the piss until I am on my death bed.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Now that's my kind of pirate. Yarr.



Do what you want cuz a pirate is free, you are a pirate!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm fangasming so profusely over a fictional character lately that even I think it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 24, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confess to me your sins!!


Well, I take pride in my work. I am a glutton for Monster Energy. I envy good dubstep musicians. I lust after a dope beat. I like to hold onto my money. I am a bit lazy. I get angry at stupid people. 
Does that cover all seven? 
Good. 
Verdict?
I am going to hell.
Aren't we all?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 24, 2014)

I still remember the lyrics to a "metal" song I made up in the 3rd grade. The title is "Kill all the Bunnies"

It's embarrassing now, but at that age anything can be badass.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I still remember the lyrics to a "metal" song I made up in the 3rd grade. The title is "Kill all the Bunnies"
> 
> It's embarrassing now, but at that age anything can be badass.


I want to see this!


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 25, 2014)

I was a teenager before I could tie my shoes properly due to an unfortunate motor skill thing.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I was a teenager before I could tie my shoes properly due to an unfortunate motor skill thing.



I probably can't tie my shoes that well at all. Because I'm lazy.

I put my shoe on, tie a wreath (I think) knot, and stuff the knot and the loose laces in my shoe, and I just wear them with the laces on top of my feet. You get used to it, I can't feel them unless they are in an awkward spot.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 25, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I probably can't tie my shoes that well at all. Because I'm lazy.
> 
> I put my shoe on, tie a wreath (I think) knot, and stuff the knot and the loose laces in my shoe, and I just wear them with the laces on top of my feet. You get used to it, I can't feel them unless they are in an awkward spot.



I'm sure there are guide videos on Youtube, so there's no excuse not to learn now. Why acknowledge you can't do something simple and then continue not knowing it? :I

I confess to liking the National Treasure movies!


----------



## belmonkey (Nov 25, 2014)

I confess that despite being somewhat of a PC elitist, I do sort of miss comfy-bed-gaming with a console.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 25, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I confess that despite being somewhat of a PC elitist, I do sort of miss comfy-bed-gaming with a console.


Controller hooked up with optional video cable running to the TV. Admittedly not good for FPS, but awesome for pretty much anything else. Turn that PC into the ultimate console xD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If someone knocks on my door when I've just woken up, don't be surprised if you get greeted by a person with a SMG in one hand and a rifle slung on his back, wearing nothing but a helmet, a T-shirt and boxers.
> Cause I like gearing up and walking about my house while doing a faux house search. No pants necessary.



Most people just masturbate, Coffee.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Most people just masturbate, Coffee.


#NotAllPeople :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 25, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Most people just masturbate, Coffee.


it's the same concept really

both involve a cock and a load. :V


----------



## Rekel (Nov 25, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confess to me your sins!!



I've missed class and played 42 hours of DayZ in the last 6 days.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 25, 2014)

The FAF Secret Santa (shameless plug) thing stresses me out a bit, because I'm worried that if something somewhere fucks up, it's probably gonna lash back on me. The mantle of responsibility is heavy. But seeing how excited and happy and hopeful everyone is makes it worth it, and I look forwards to success and even more holiday happiness. That will be my real reward, to have a plan come together successfully and smiles all around. \o/

No, I'm not fishing for praise or anything, just confessing an actual stress. No need for thanks or whatnot, but if you wanna help me feel better, just be sure to focus more on giving a great and thoughtful gift than getting one, and everyone will be happy in the end. :3 Your happiness is what matters to me.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 25, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> The FAF Secret Santa (shameless plug) thing stresses me out a bit, because I'm worried that if something somewhere fucks up, it's probably gonna lash back on me. The mantle of responsibility is heavy. But seeing how excited and happy and hopeful everyone is makes it worth it, and I look forwards to success and even more holiday happiness. That will be my real reward, to have a plan come together successfully and smiles all around. \o/
> 
> No, I'm not fishing for praise or anything, just confessing an actual stress. No need for thanks or whatnot, but if you wanna help me feel better, just be sure to focus more on giving a great and thoughtful gift than getting one, and everyone will be happy in the end. :3 Your happiness is what matters to me.



I'm actually genuinely excited to get the list of preferences for the person I'm giving something to. c:


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 25, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I'm actually genuinely excited to get the list of preferences for the person I'm giving something to. c:


This is probably gonna sound weird, but I like to think of everyone as an egg, all shelled up with their likes and whatnot. And then, come December 1, I dish out all those eggs. And in a few weeks time or however long, all these eggs hatch into cute little gifts (my mind actually thinks pokemon) and whatnot and everyone is happy. Which makes me like... A Santa (Pokemon) Chicken or ... something. 

I dunno, I'm hella excited too, but also a little stressed, for the points I said before. But more excited than stressed, I think.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, that's one way to put it. :V I can relate, though. Sometimes my brain just generates stories for things. It's actually something they teach in Psychology -- your mind will naturally try to create stories or reasons for things that happen, because if you think there's something behind an incident, it's easier to understand and makes you feel more safe. Or whatever.

Anyway, I wouldn't stress about it too much. I mean, your points are valid, but all you really gotta do is what you said you would. If someone else fucks up, that's not something you can control, so if another person tries to blame you for that, I wouldn't think a thing of it. 

The best part, though, is that I'm 90% sure nobody is going to do anything shitty. I think it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 25, 2014)

Chuchi the more I read your posts the more I only have one conclusion

I know I'm gay and fuck but can I marry you


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 25, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Chuchi the more I read your posts the more I only have one conclusion
> 
> I know I'm gay and fuck but can I marry you


You know, you're not the first gay person to ask me this. Something about me must just really attract gay males. I think this is a good thing?
Also â™¥


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 25, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> You know, you're not the first gay person to ask me this. Something about me must just really attract gay males. I think this is a good thing?
> Also â™¥


lol, use it to your advantage! if stereotypes are right, i can help you clean shit like a fucking master! plus you can save space and keep me in the closet~

it's a world of opportunities, gotta capitalize!


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 25, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> lol, use it to your advantage! if stereotypes are right, i can help you clean shit like a fucking master! plus you can save space and keep me in the closet~
> 
> it's a world of opportunities, gotta capitalize!


Ahhgahd,_ keep you in the closet 
_I laughed way too hard at that!
Thanks for the little cheer-me-up. :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 25, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This is probably gonna sound weird, but I like to think of everyone as an egg, all shelled up with their likes and whatnot. And then, come December 1, I dish out all those eggs. And in a few weeks time or however long, all these eggs hatch into cute little gifts (my mind actually thinks pokemon) and whatnot and everyone is happy. Which makes me like... A Santa (Pokemon) Chicken or ... something.
> 
> I dunno, I'm hella excited too, but also a little stressed, for the points I said before. But more excited than stressed, I think.



*brainstorm*  >


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 25, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Ahhgahd,_ keep you in the closet
> _I laughed way too hard at that!
> Thanks for the little cheer-me-up. :3


thanks for being cool :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> You know, you're not the first gay person to ask me this.



Ayattar is teh gay???


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 25, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Ayattar is teh gay???


He like-ah da Pole, know wha I sayin'?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 25, 2014)

A gay, Polish, Nazi. Wow.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm addicted to the 'Image Battle' forum game.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 25, 2014)

I had a final exam this evening, took me a lot longer than expected, and I still feel that I did not do too well :/


----------



## Feste (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm really not looking forward to seeing my family. My grandparents are both not doing very well, and the last time it got this bad my grandma yelled at me, everyone was really stressed out, and I started getting panic attacks . At least I'm not on a cruise ship this time though...


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 26, 2014)

All of that weird and creepy stuff I made for the comic thread weirds and creeps me out.

But it's getting better, and that scares me.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 26, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I had a final exam this evening, took me a lot longer than expected, and I still feel that I did not do too well :/



I think I have an idea what your doing but. What course did you do?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> All of that weird and creepy stuff I made for the comic thread weirds and creeps me out.
> 
> But it's getting better, and that scares me.


You have no one but yourself to blame!
/points accusingly


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 26, 2014)

That one was physics. Been working so much lately that I was falling asleep in a couple of the classes >_< The sad part is, I could totally bomb the exam and still pass the class with a B. But hopefully that is not the case. I need that A.

Off topic: I have taken the lead >:3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 26, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> That one was physics. Been working so much lately that I was falling asleep in a couple of the classes >_< The sad part is, I could totally bomb the exam and still pass the class with a B. But hopefully that is not the case. I need that A.




It's all about the notes... iiits alllll abooout theee nooootes

I confess that I use to cheat at tests


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I confess that I use to cheat at tests


In high school, I helped my best friend cheat his French Final by writing the answers around the edges of the soles on my shoes. I'm actually not sure what happened to them after high school, I think one of my sisters "borrowed" them (forever :V). :C They had a lot of sentimental value. French class was such a fun class. 

*sigh* Memories~


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 26, 2014)

I feel too guilty to cheat

honestly i feel guilty even taking the "easy way out" even when it's what you're technically supposed to do


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 26, 2014)

That's another thing that went with the passing of the slide rule. You could write all of the answers under the slide and when you read them it looked like you were working.

Edit:



Chuchi said:


> You have no one but yourself to blame!
> /points accusingly


 
That reminds me, I need to talk to Tailmon. I need sexual harassment lessons.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I need sexual harassment lessons.



I offer a 2 days course that can turn you from a timid douche to a raging sex offender


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I offer a 2 days course that can turn you from a timid douche to a raging sex offender


Someone needs to sig this shit.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I offer a 2 days course that can turn you from a timid douche to a raging sex offender



How much? You can't have my virginity.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I offer a 2 days course that can turn you from a timid douche to a raging sex offender



can i take the class in reverse


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I offer a 2 days course that can turn you from a timid douche to a raging sex offender



All we need to do is watch what you post, no need for classes. We'll be raging sex offenders in just a few of your posts.

#SexOffenseClassPiracy


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 26, 2014)

I've hit a serious artist's block even though I know exactly what I need to do. My latest has halted because a mistake threw me off course.
But my biggest issue is I haven't finished ANY of my many WIPs because they are in my folder, and although it's been weeks since the snooping, I still can't bring myself round to opening the damn thing. There's no real reason any more, it's really holding me back. 
Opened it yesterday, then saw the first thing on the nsfw pocket and closed it quickly because I wasn't the last to see it. WHY CAN'T I GET OVER THIS DAMN THING??? I keep freaking out. 
I really want to finish those WIPS.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 26, 2014)

I think that cheap discount cola often tastes better than Coca Cola or Pepsi.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 26, 2014)

I love the scene style. I'm gonna keep doing/trying for it until I'm visibly too old to pull it off - the chances of me growing out of it through natural course are extremely slim.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 26, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I think that cheap discount cola often tastes better than Coca Cola or Pepsi.


Shasta's the best; at least as far as diet cola goes. i can't say much for the regular stuff.
Confession : i drink 2 liters of that shit A DAY, sometimes more.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm usually too polite to tell someone they're an idiot...even if they really are


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 26, 2014)

I sometimes procrastinate like a sloth who's taking a day off.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 27, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I've hit a serious artist's block even though I know exactly what I need to do. My latest has halted because a mistake threw me off course.
> But my biggest issue is I haven't finished ANY of my many WIPs because they are in my folder, and although it's been weeks since the snooping, I still can't bring myself round to opening the damn thing. There's no real reason any more, it's really holding me back.
> Opened it yesterday, then saw the first thing on the nsfw pocket and closed it quickly because I wasn't the last to see it. WHY CAN'T I GET OVER THIS DAMN THING??? I keep freaking out.
> I really want to finish those WIPS.



Do you want me to badger you? That helps me sometimes.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 27, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm usually too polite to tell someone they're an idiot...even if they really are



i know a guy who can permanently solve that for you


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2014)

I was considering making a thread about this sort of topic, but really it sums up to just being easily scared and paranoid.

I listen to music in the car because I'm too scared of silence while driving alone in the dark, I go as fast as I can getting in and out of my car for the same reasons. The lights are on right now because I'm scared to turn them off, and part of the reason I sleep so easy in college is the sound of drunk people in the middle of the night, alongside the comfort of knowing I have a dorm mate and a loud fan (which I always leave on). At home, I am more often than not nearly helpless. Part of the reason I believe that I'm developing an unhealthy relationship with wanking is because that was sometimes the only way I could stop breaking into cold sweats at night.

I still have trouble being in my own basement because I keep thinking someone is there. Sometimes I still run up the stairs instead of walking because I think something is chasing me.  I leave lights and the TV on for this same reason, even sometimes during the middle of the day. In fact, I still get scared home alone even in the middle of the day, even at my dorm.

I had consistent nightmares and the inability to sleep alone for most of my childhood. I couldn't keep doors closed because I was scared of them opening and not seeing who was opening it; now I'm scared to keep them open in case something is there. 

I feel like my entire life has been suspended under the function of being afraid. I got nightmares from FNAF with _one inch_ of a _Markiplier playthrough on screen._ I don't feel weak, I don't act helplessly, I can be shy at times but far from always, yet I'm so easily scared and scarred by things that nobody else even finds remotely unnerving.

Fortunately, tonight I'm very tired so I don't feel on edge. In fact, in general today was better than usual in that regard.
Does anyone else find themselves easily scared?


----------



## KyryK (Nov 27, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I was considering making a thread about this sort of topic, but really it sums up to just being easily scared and paranoid.
> 
> I listen to music in the car because I'm too scared of silence while driving alone in the dark, I go as fast as I can getting in and out of my car for the same reasons. The lights are on right now because I'm scared to turn them off, and part of the reason I sleep so easy in college is the sound of drunk people in the middle of the night, alongside the comfort of knowing I have a dorm mate and a loud fan (which I always leave on). At home, I am more often than not nearly helpless. Part of the reason I believe that I'm developing an unhealthy relationship with wanking is because that was sometimes the only way I could stop breaking into cold sweats at night.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's not more to do with underlying anxiety than fear?

Either way if it's that bad it sounds like a good idea to seek therapy for it if you can.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

Confess that I am having way too much fun posting in the games threads. Chillin' and refreshing pages. 
Don't really care about thanksgiving, it has turned into a big money grab for big corporations. Either way, I am just happy to have what I have. I have worked hard to get where I am. 
 Go home Zetta, you are drunk.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 27, 2014)

I confess that I always feel like people that complain about the holidays because they're corporate money grabs just aren't trying hard enough. I mean... if you feel like it lost its original meaning then why not go out and make it meaningful again? C: Be charitable, be big hearted, be giving. No need to give in to the corporate hedonism. Tis the season for pleasin' so spread the good feels around for others who need it.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 27, 2014)

'Cause they don't actually care, they just want to bitch about things without actually wanting to better things themselves xP


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2014)

I confess that I just jerked it to a bag of beef jerky.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Do you want me to badger you? That helps me sometimes.


Sure, be the badgeriest badger. 
I did open it last night, had a look through finally but then laughed hysterically when I remembered what was in there, partly because it was all kinda funny and partly through empathy for bf. Haven't started drawing anything yet though, so badger me to death pls XD


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I always feel like people that complain about the holidays because they're corporate money grabs just aren't trying hard enough. I mean... if you feel like it lost its original meaning then why not go out and make it meaningful again? C: Be charitable, be big hearted, be giving. No need to give in to the corporate hedonism. Tis the season for pleasin' so spread the good feels around for others who need it.





Hewge said:


> 'Cause they don't actually care, they just want to bitch about things without actually wanting to better things themselves xP



Valid points. I am just a cynical asshole. A handful of people against big corporations would have little effect, when the main reason for the issue is caused by the greedy consumer looking to save $100 on a big screen TV. 

I am browsing the forums to make sure I didn't post anything too crazy. A couple posts I don't remember writing.  xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 27, 2014)

I spare no money when it comes to buying "Hats"
Blades of Voth Domosh here I come!


----------



## KyryK (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm developing a soft spot for massively homoerotic music and i really love this song.

[yt]LBeeZ_rGOnM[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2014)

I had to take a slight detour on my way to the liquor store last night. A police cruiser was blocking the lane; right next to it was a car with a man standing outside. Under the car was a fat guy with his gut protruding from under his shirt. I couldn't tell if he was spattered with oil or blood.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Valid points. I am just a cynical asshole. A handful of people against big corporations would have little effect, when the main reason for the issue is caused by the greedy consumer looking to save $100 on a big screen TV.
> 
> I am browsing the forums to make sure I didn't post anything too crazy. A couple posts I don't remember writing.  xD



Do you remember the PM you sent me?


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Do you remember the PM you sent me?


I don't think I did. xP Wasn't that far gone I don't think. There was just the post about collecting gold in the 'what would you do to the poster above' thread that I don't remember writing xD
And if I did, could you send it to me? I want to see


----------



## KyryK (Nov 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I don't think I did. xP Wasn't that far gone I don't think. There was just the post about collecting gold in the 'what would you do to the poster above' thread that I don't remember writing xD
> And if I did, could you send it to me? I want to see


You sent random users pictures of your dick dude, or at least that's what i assumed seeing as you sent me one.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 27, 2014)

If you are bad for me I'll just trash you away, I'm sorry, it's not egoism, it's self love


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2014)

KyryK said:


> You sent random users pictures of your dick dude, or at least that's what i assumed seeing as you sent me one.



HAHAHAHA WHAT


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 27, 2014)

Why hasn't people sent me pictures of their dicks? I'd like to get one for the lol


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

Wait what? xD
Was wondering why I woke up with my phone and my tablet.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 27, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I offer a 2 days course that can turn you from a timid douche to a raging sex offender





ZettaBit said:


> I don't think I did. xP Wasn't that far gone I don't think. There was just the post about collecting gold in the 'what would you do to the poster above' thread that I don't remember writing xD
> And if I did, could you send it to me? I want to see





KyryK said:


> You sent random users pictures of your dick dude, or at least that's what i assumed seeing as you sent me one.



Was that part of the course that Marazhuki offers?


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

arcana said:


> Was that part of the course that Marazhuki offers?


Yes, but instead of 2 days, apparently I took the crash course in 3 hours.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 27, 2014)

Then... you don't love me?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't remember what I did to get expelled from preschool. I remember what the bullies did to me that provoked it, the layout of the playground, even many of the toys in the playroom...but I can't come up with what I did to the little shits. It must have been something pretty badass for a pasty 5-year old.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Then... you don't love me?



What is "Love"?

Sorry... I only know "Lust"


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Then... you don't love me?


Well, if that is what was said, then I am sure it was meant in the furriest, no homo fashion. xD


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm just messing with you, man  
But Kyryk isn't. I know because he forwarded it to everyone. I have to say, I am impressed, and I mean that in the furriest way possible.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah I figured as much. Like I said I wasn't that far gone, I just passed out on my desk and puked into a walmart bag, no big deal. Remind me not to down a fifth in 3 hours again.  
Must not have been mine then, nothing impressive going on there.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yeah I figured as much. Like I said I wasn't that far gone, I just passed out on my desk and puked into a walmart bag, no big deal. Remind me not to down a fifth in 3 hours again.
> Must not have been mine then, nothing impressive going on there.


well now hold on maybe we've found some potential here.

faf secret santa seems too vanilla and we are furries after all; faf secret slutty santa might be in order :V


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 27, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> well now hold on maybe we've found some potential here.
> 
> faf secret santa seems too vanilla and we are furries after all; faf secret slutty santa might be in order :V


....
That is my fucking project baby you are talking about, _GOOD SIR.
_>:V
so totally really actually angry mmyep


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 27, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> ....
> That is my fucking project baby you are talking about, _GOOD SIR.
> _>:V
> so totally really actually angry mmyep



You tell em, Mrs. Sparta.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> ....
> That is my fucking project baby you are talking about, _GOOD SIR.
> _>:V
> so totally really actually angry mmyep


i never said it was a _good _idea ;n;


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You tell em, Mrs. Sparta.


_I will kill you.
_
Anyway, clearly, Sparta's the missus in our... whatever it is...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 28, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> What is "Love"?



BABY DON'T HURT ME! DON'T HURT ME!!! NO MORE!!!!!
sorry I couldn't help myself, had to sing it


----------



## Coffox (Nov 28, 2014)

sure i like the color Blue, Red, yellow, and occasionally purple(to screw my personal disliking of it)

only the color Orange seems to actually turn me on at times.

ironically, i cannot eat Fruit-Oranges. my body just doesnt seem to want to digest them. Since my first year of highschool.
that kind of sucks because i loved eating oranges.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not enjoying my break to the fullest because of the nightmares I keep on having about something that happened to my friend.  I was fine in college, but now that I have nothing to do, I see I was only suppressing my emotions by keeping myself busy with homework.

Even happy-go-lucky people have negative emotions. I have a hard time accepting that, so it's hard for me to admit that I'm sad or angry.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 28, 2014)

Hoodies are comfortable, but I dislike wearing them in public. I'd prefer to wear something that looks nice instead.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 28, 2014)

I keep checking my tracking information to see where my stuff is, when I know it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2014)

Last night, the Finnish congress voted for gay marriage.
I'm not pleased. 

I don't mind that homosexuals and whatevs get on a bit more equal footing, but the whole ordeal to get everyone accepting of others and their seemingly weird behaviour has gone to the point where if you show any signs of conservative ideas, you're a bad man. 
Fuck that shit. I have rights to have my opinions and they are just as valid as yours.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 28, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I'm not enjoying my break to the fullest because of the nightmares I keep on having about something that happened to my friend.  I was fine in college, but now that I have nothing to do, I see I was only suppressing my emotions by keeping myself busy with homework.
> 
> Even happy-go-lucky people have negative emotions. I have a hard time accepting that, so it's hard for me to admit that I'm sad or angry.



That sucks hard.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Last night, the Finnish congress voted for gay marriage.
> I'm not pleased.
> 
> I don't mind that homosexuals and whatevs get on a bit more equal footing, but the whole ordeal to get everyone accepting of others and their seemingly weird behaviour has gone to the point where if you show any signs of conservative ideas, you're a bad man.
> Fuck that shit. I have rights to have my opinions and they are just as valid as yours.



You have a right to hold opinions that other people shouldn't have the same religious freedoms or social opportunities as you, but Finns, who aren't so encumbered, have the right to ignore your views and pursue those opportunities even if you don't approve.

Nobody need curtail their life so that you feel like you're opinions aren't being criticised. Your views may well _deserve _to be criticised.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You have a right to hold opinions that other people shouldn't have the same religious freedoms or social opportunities as you, but Finns, who aren't so encumbered, have the right to ignore your views and pursue those opportunities even if you don't approve.
> 
> Nobody need curtail their life so that you feel like you're opinions aren't being criticised. Your views may well _deserve _to be criticised.


Twist my words some more.
I said I don't mind it, nor did I say I think they need to have less social opportunities. I just hate how people get demonized when they don't follow the current trends.

The thing is that gay folk had just about the same rights as normal people, with the exception having their marriage called slightly different and a bit harder to get adoption children. They were already equal in the eyes of the law. 
They just had to have the concept of marriage to be expanded on them some more, which has set a flood of resignations from the church that was pretty much coerced to accept these terms (while still claiming the church is a free institution).

Say you have a bottle of bourbon whiskey, and normal whiskey. Bourbon whiskey wants to get rid of the label, and gets a law claiming it is now normal as well. So now we have two different things under the same name, and the distillery has to print these both out with standard labels. 
Both normal and bourbon are good from the get-go, but one party wants to share the name of the other. Should I not think it's unnecessary?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Twist my words some more.
> I said I don't mind it, nor did I say I think they need to have less social opportunities. I just hate how people get demonized when they don't follow the current trends.
> 
> The thing is that gay folk had just about the same rights as normal people, with the exception having their marriage called slightly different and a bit harder to get adoption children. They were already equal in the eyes of the law.
> ...




A different label for gay couples implies they're second class citizens unworthy of real marriage and forbidden from the freedom to practice a religion, should they choose. 

Amending that doesn't open the floodgates to daemonise conservatives, but it does show that people resigning from their churches care more about keeping the icky gays in their place than they do about their faith.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 28, 2014)

I honestly don't see the issue with gay couples getting the marriage term expanded to include them. Marriage isn't even that big a deal here, it doesn't have some of the incentives it has in other nations, two people can just live together and achieve the same essential end, sans the bureaucratic shit. Of course the _church_ doesn't want that change to happen, but it's high time that institution is done away with altogether if you ask me. 

Why _shouldn't _they be considered married, over having a registered relationship or whatever? All I see is two people who want to have their relationship fancified with papers and shit, spending extra money to have X and Y papers on record. Let them, I honestly don't see the harm. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> A different label for gay couples implies they're second class citizens unworthy of real marriage and forbidden from the freedom to practice a religion, should they choose.
> 
> Amending that doesn't open the floodgates to daemonise conservatives, but it does show that people resigning from their churches care more about keeping the icky gays in their place than they do about their faith.


Find implications as much as you want, reflects how you really think. 
If you think having a different label is incrimination, then surely the older marriage is inferior? I mean, it has a different name and all.

I mean holy shit, being different isn't even bad. There's an apple, Granny smith, and another apple, Golden smith. Both are apples, both are good. Both get taxed the same way, pesticided the same way too.
But for some reason they just can't co-exist. There really isn't a need to mix this shit up.
From a legal point, both are cars, one is red, one is blue. People can't see they're in fact, equal, because people are so fixated on their colour.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Find implications as much as you want, reflects how you really think.
> If you think having a different label is incrimination, then surely the older marriage is inferior? I mean, it has a different name and all.
> 
> I mean holy shit, being different isn't even bad. There's an apple, Granny smith, and another apple, Golden smith. Both are apples, both are good. Both get taxed the same way, pesticided the same way too.
> ...



The merit of original marriage isn't in question; it's tradition makes its more reputable, for it has stood a test of time. Now, imagine you tell a randomly selected couple who want to marry that, actually, people like them aren't allowed to get married- they can get 'partnerised' instead. 

It tells them they're not entitled to the traditions of their culture, because their culture doesn't approve of inferior people 'like them'. 

and, hell, it's a crazy idea to consider...but some gay people are also religious, and marrying in their temples is an important part of their religious freedom. 


It's like Israel telling Palestinians that they're not really Israeli nationals- but 'foreigners, who happen to live in Israel'. Little has actually changed in their daily lives; they just know that they're officially viewed as inferior in law, now.


----------



## Booker (Nov 28, 2014)

I need a warm.....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The merit of original marriage isn't in question; it's tradition makes its more reputable, for it has stood a test of time. Now, imagine you tell a randomly selected couple who want to marry that, actually, people like them aren't allowed to get married- they can get 'partnerised' instead.
> 
> It tells them they're not entitled to the traditions of their culture, because their culture doesn't approve of inferior people 'like them'.
> 
> ...


The israeli example is kind of a bad one since it doesn't work. The marriages are the same thing in the eyes of the law. 
And by partnerising you probably mean a marriage in a magistrate, that fills the appropriate paperwork for legal standpoints. Y'know, identical papers, just no church party.
Some normal couples prefer to get married there because of the smaller hassle involved.

What this tells them is that while they are unable to get married in churches because of the church's viewpoints, they have an alternate method.
The new law doesn't even directly affect church marriages.

You treat the word inferior synonymously with "different", and like I said before, different=/=bad.
I say difference isn't bad, you say difference is inequality, and that gays are inferior.
This conversation will start running in circles if you can't get over that mindset of yours.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Nov 28, 2014)

I dunno if this strays a little, but I've always wanted to get married, even though I'm not even remotely religious. I just long for a tie. (So that they can't run away! :v)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I say difference isn't bad, you say *this particular *difference is inequality


This might at least partially underline where there might not be agreement. I don't really have much an opinion in either favour, but I do think he's trying to acknowledge there being a difference between mere distinction and being denied on principle and how it may or may not exist in this situation.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The israeli example is kind of a bad one since it doesn't work. The marriages are the same thing in the eyes of the law.
> And by partnerising you probably mean a marriage in a magistrate, that fills the appropriate paperwork for legal standpoints. Y'know, identical papers, just no church party.
> Some normal couples prefer to get married there because of the smaller hassle involved.
> 
> ...



I suppose the connotations of the phrase "separate but equal" are lost on you.


----------



## Fiab (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Last night, the Finnish congress voted for gay marriage.
> I'm not pleased.
> 
> I don't mind that homosexuals and whatevs get on a bit more equal footing, but the whole ordeal to get everyone accepting of others and their *seemingly weird behaviour has gone to the point where if you show any signs of conservative ideas, you're a bad man. *
> Fuck that shit. I have rights to have my opinions and they are just as valid as yours.



Just kind of pointing out. You keep saying different isn't bad but in your first quoted posted you said you'd be demonized for not following the trend and being different. Not sure how it is in Finlqnd â€š but are you positive there are no laws keeping same-sex marriage on a lower tier than a traditional couple? Your examples seemed kind of off base. All of em were talking about the items from an outside perspective as if they were being viewed by a strictly objective person. Sad fact is that if something passes a threshold level of differenance from the general population. It's gonna viewed as a bad thing. Doesn't have to have any negative sides to it at allâ€š all it needs is to be is different. Now what you were comparing. Booze/apples/cars are relatively simple things compared to people. Not liking one of them is just a matter of preference to you. Any separation of a cultural? group affects those within the group and the idea government would attempt to remove the hindrance of group A on group Bâ€š all because group A didn't like it.

I've got a coworker that doesn't like me cause I'm gay. She went on about the usual stuff you'd expect from people like that. She has the rights to not like me cause of it. She just doesn't have the right to start causing problems for me because of that reason. (Forgive the decreasing amount of grammatical marks. Phone is a apain in the ass to use sometimes)

Tl;Dr labels create diff of opinions. Including it all just makes it easier to make fair legally and fuck people who think different is bad if it isn't hurting anyone.

OT. I've got the invitation to go to school  out of the States and avoid all the student loans to go into the field of study I want and I have no idea why I'm even considering saying no to the invite.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2014)

Fiab said:


> Just kind of pointing out. You keep saying different isn't bad but in your first quoted posted you said you'd be demonized for not following the trend and being different. Not sure how it is in Finlqnd â€š but are you positive there are no laws keeping same-sex marriage on a lower tier than a traditional couple? Your examples seemed kind of off base. *All of em were talking about the items from an outside perspective as if they were being viewed by a strictly objective person.* Sad fact is that if something passes a threshold level of differenance from the general population. It's gonna viewed as a bad thing. Doesn't have to have any negative sides to it at allâ€š all it needs is to be is different. Now what you were comparing. Booze/apples/cars are relatively simple things compared to people. Not liking one of them is just a matter of preference to you. Any separation of a cultural? group affects those within the group and the idea government would attempt to remove the hindrance of group A on group Bâ€š all because group A didn't like it.
> 
> I've got a coworker that doesn't like me cause I'm gay. She went on about the usual stuff you'd expect from people like that. She has the rights to not like me cause of it. She just doesn't have the right to start causing problems for me because of that reason. (Forgive the decreasing amount of grammatical marks. Phone is a apain in the ass to use sometimes)
> 
> Tl;Dr labels create diff of opinions. Including it all just makes it easier to make fair legally and fuck people who think different is bad if it isn't hurting anyone.


I do have a quite the objective view on things and one of my bad habits is to think of people as items, so to say. Could have something to do with how I explain and see things.

I know labels create issues with most people, mainly in that they start stereotyping people and whatever people usually do when they hear something.
I just don't think the solution is to merge the marriages, but rather get the majority to think differently when they hear the gay label.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2014)

Sometimes I feel a tiny bit guilty buying meat products, but probably not enough to really matter.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

Human interaction is so nuanced. For instance, you're supposed to lie to people so they're happy, right? Well I tried that and it blew up into an incomparable mess, and I have to figure out how to deal with it.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 29, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Human interaction is so nuanced. For instance, you're supposed to lie to people so they're happy, right?



Um...no, no you're not. That's really a terrible idea, being honest with people is far better for them in the long run even if they don't like what you have to say at the time.


> Well I tried that and it blew up into an incomparable mess, and I have to figure out how to deal with it.


So what's happened man?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Um...no, no you're not. That's really a terrible idea, being honest with people is far better for them in the long run even if they don't like what you have to say at the time.
> 
> So what's happened man?



Yes, I just figured that out. I also figured out there's virtually no limit to the number of people you can screw at once. I can't mention anything specific without stepping somebody else and I'm in this deep enough already, but tomorrow I am just going to come clean and take whatever comes. Geez, I am such a douchebag.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Yes, I just figured that out. I also figured out there's virtually no limit to the number of people you can screw at once. I can't mention anything specific without stepping somebody else and I'm in this deep enough already, but tomorrow I am just going to come clean and take whatever comes. Geez, I am such a douchebag.


i am hoping i am wrong about that screw context o.o


----------



## KyryK (Nov 29, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Yes, I just figured that out. I also figured out there's virtually no limit to the number of people you can screw at once. I can't mention anything specific without stepping somebody else and I'm in this deep enough already, but tomorrow I am just going to come clean and take whatever comes. Geez, I am such a douchebag.


I'm just going to ignore the desire to make an obvious group sex joke...

Well it's good that you've learned a lesson and that you're willing to accept the consequences of your actions at least. Anyway, i wish you luck man. Hopefully whatever you've done won't cause any lasting damage to the relationships you have with the people you've screwed over.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> i am hoping i am wrong about that screw context o.o



We both know that isn't true...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 29, 2014)

Seeing Chuchi's rape face cheers me up every time I look at it.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I do have a quite the objective view on things and one of my bad habits is to think of people as items, so to say. Could have something to do with how I explain and see things.
> 
> I know labels create issues with most people, mainly in that they start stereotyping people and whatever people usually do when they hear something.
> I just don't think the solution is to merge the marriages, but rather *get the majority to think differently when they hear the gay label.*



And Fiab said the purpose of gay marriage is to do just that: get the majority to think differently when they hear the gay label.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The israeli example is kind of a bad one since it doesn't work. The marriages are the same thing in the eyes of the law.
> And by partnerising you probably mean a marriage in a magistrate, that fills the appropriate paperwork for legal standpoints. Y'know, identical papers, just no church party.
> Some normal couples prefer to get married there because of the smaller hassle involved.
> 
> ...



If you have a choice between a religious and legal ceremony you can decide what you think about the differences. 

If you are legally banned from choosing one, and may be legally banned from marrying under your own religious sect, even if they approve of it [like the Quakers], then yes- the difference reflects a diminished version of marriage being available for people who the church of Finland do not like. 

Put yourself in the shoes of such a person and imagine how it feels.




Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I do have a quite the objective view  on things and one of my bad habits is to think of people as items, so to  say. Could have something to do with how I explain and see things.
> 
> I know labels create issues with most people, mainly in that they start  stereotyping people and whatever people usually do when they hear  something.
> I just don't think the solution is to merge the marriages, but rather  get the majority to think differently when they hear the gay  label.



If you can't marry under the religion you follow, that's a significant difference, not a label. 

Freedom of religion for everyone, unless you're gay- in which case the lutheran church, who you may not even be a part of, have decided which religious freedoms you're not allowed to have. 

Getting everybody to 'think differently' is what you were complaining about in the first place. ._. You were complaining about people thinking badly about conservatives who don't like the recent change and exerting pressure to change their minds...

It's becoming difficult to tell what you actually want. You don't mind gays being on an equal footing, but you're disappointed that the law has changed so that they have the same religious freedoms...because you think that will tacitly encourage people to criticise conservative ideas...and you think that instead of this people should...criticise conservative ideas more.

What? I am confused.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If you have a choice between a religious and legal ceremony you can decide what you think about the differences.
> 
> If you are legally banned from choosing one, and may be legally banned from marrying under your own religious sect, even if they approve of it [like the Quakers], then yes- the difference reflects a diminished version of marriage being available for people who the church of Finland do not like.
> 
> Put yourself in the shoes of such a person and imagine how it feels.



Imagine how it feels?!  I don't care one shit how it feels.  Not until my right to fursuit anywhere I please is legally protected.  In fact, health insurance should pay for all of my fursuits, too.  Fursuits are medically necessary prosthetic body parts for people with species dysphoria.  And I'm not going to let you forget it, either.  There will be no further discussion of gay rights until furry rights are included as well and the whole forum agrees with my positions: 1) fursuiting is allowed everywhere at all times (as long as safety is not threatened), and 2) medical insurance should pay for a whole wardrobe of fursuits for people with species dysphoria / species identity disorder.



Fallowfox said:


> If you can't marry under the religion you follow, that's a significant difference, not a label.
> 
> Freedom of religion for everyone, unless you're gay- in which case the lutheran church, who you may not even be a part of, have decided which religious freedoms you're not allowed to have.
> 
> ...



I think that coffee is saying that "conservative ideas" should be "criticized" in public debate.  Using the law to influence people's minds is not "criticism".


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Imagine how it feels?!  I don't care one shit how it feels.  Not until my right to fursuit anywhere I please is legally protected.  In fact, health insurance should pay for all of my fursuits, too.  Fursuits are medically necessary prosthetic body parts for people with species dysphoria.  And I'm not going to let you forget it, either.  There will be no further discussion of gay rights until furry rights are included as well and the whole forum agrees with my positions: 1) fursuiting is allowed everywhere at all times (as long as safety is not threatened), and 2) medical insurance should pay for a whole wardrobe of fursuits for people with species dysphoria / species identity disorder.



...Are you trying to argue against equal marriage rights with 'FURRY RIGHTS!' ? 


For people who are struggling to see what the deal is here, consider a more extreme hypothetical:

The church of England turns around and says  'actually, we only approve of real English people. English people who want to marry foreigners are not allowed to marry in our churches...or anybody else's churches- even if they don't agree with us,' 

The British government says 'Okay, we'll allow foreigners to have 'foreign partnerships' instead'. 


Apparently, according to you and Sarcastic coffee-cup, allowing a single church to decide what all religions and the government should do is fair, there is no negative connotation attached to the 'foreign partnership' label and suggesting that treating people like that is hurtful is tantamount to marching for 'Furry rights'.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...Are you trying to argue against equal marriage rights with 'FURRY RIGHTS!' ?
> 
> 
> For people who are struggling to see what the deal is here, consider a more extreme hypothetical:
> ...



Apparently, the fact that I'm not allowed to express my species identity by wearing my fursuit everywhere isn't a big deal to you.  So I'm supposed to care about your rights, but you shouldn't care about mine?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Apparently, the fact that I'm not allowed to express my species identity by wearing my fursuit everywhere isn't a big deal to you.  So I'm supposed to care about your rights, but you shouldn't care about mine?



Gays, who want to have the same religious freedoms as regular people, are not like mentally disabled furries who want to have exotic extra rights that nobody else has. 

Geddit?


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Gays, who want to have the same religious freedoms as regular people, are not like mentally disabled furries who want to have exotic extra rights that nobody else has.
> 
> Geddit?



Oh, so it's OK to give gays the special right of redefining everything just so they can have a "marriage", and then give them tax breaks for it?  It's OK to give transgender folks the special right of legally changing their sex as it is recorded on legal documents, and they also get the special right of having their sex reassignment surgeries paid for?

Your "special rights" argument works in both directions...

EDIT: Oh, and weren't gays considered "mentally disabled" at one point, too?  And I'm certain that transgender folks are considered "mentally disabled" to this very day.

Sounds to me like your argument is one big pile of steaming shit, and you are an anti-furry speciest jerk who doesn't support furry rights (even though you should).


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 29, 2014)

Unsure if trolling or merely disconnected from reality.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Artillery Spam said:


> Unsure if trolling or merely disconnected from reality.



Not trolling.  I'm enforcing acceptance of furry rights, just as Fallowfox wants to enforce acceptance of gay rights.

How is a furry's sexual identity any less important than a gay's sexual identity?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Oh, so it's OK to give gays the special right of redefining everything just so they can have a "marriage", and then give them tax breaks for it?  It's OK to give transgender folks the special right of legally changing their sex as it is recorded on legal documents, and they also get the special right of having their sex reassignment surgeries paid for?
> 
> Your "special rights" argument works in both directions...
> 
> ...



It's okay for gay people to marry in willing churches and receive tax breaks, because that's the standard straight couples already have and widely practice. 

If we really want to deviate into 'furry rights', yes furries should have the right to marry in a church and get tax breaks. Straight furries already have this right, the world over- neither law nor church cares if you're a furry, so there isn't a problem. 


I'm not sure why I'm bothering to engage the obvious troll, but I digress; Finland now affords gay Finns the same religious freedoms that straight Finns have always had. This isn't going to encourage people to lambast conservatives, so there's no reason for anybody to get hot under the collar.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It's okay for gay people to marry in willing churches and receive tax breaks, because that's the standard straight couples already have and widely practice.
> 
> If we really want to deviate into 'furry rights', yes furries should have the right to marry in a church and get tax breaks. Straight furries already have this right, the world over- neither law nor church cares if you're a furry, so there isn't a problem.
> 
> ...



Your arguments are piss poor, and I'm pretty sure that you're a troll because no one could be this oblivious.

It's okay for non-human identified furry people to express their species anywhere they want, because that's the standard human identified people already have and widely practice.

If we really want to deviate into "gay rights", yes gays should have the right to express their species.  Non-furry gays already have this right, the world over- neither law nor church cares if you dress like a human, so the problem clearly exists only if you feel your species isn't human.  The problem is solved by giving non-human identified people the right to fursuit as they please in all public places.

It's a really simple solution that you should support and acknowledge.  Until you do, I consider your gay marriage issue unimportant.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If you have a choice between a religious and legal ceremony you can decide what you think about the differences.
> 
> If you are legally banned from choosing one, and may be legally banned from marrying under your own religious sect, even if they approve of it [like the Quakers], then yes- the difference reflects a diminished version of marriage being available for people who the church of Finland do not like.
> 
> ...


I literally said it in of the quotes you used.

I don't think the solution to inequality thing is merging the two, but having two different things that are equal. 
Keeping them separate is a bit of a conservative idea, but if I say I don't want two different things under the same name, I get flamed on.
I don't mind them getting on an equal footing, hell I sort of even support that, but the way we're going about it isn't to my liking.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I literally said it in of the quotes you used.
> 
> I don't think the solution to inequality thing is merging the two, but having two different things that are equal.
> Keeping them separate is a bit of a conservative idea, but if I say I don't want two different things under the same name, I get flamed on.
> I don't mind them getting on an equal footing, hell I sort of even support that, but the way we're going about it isn't to my liking.



The whole point of having two separate names, from the church's perspective, was for the government to officially recognise that gay unions are inferior. 

That was the case in England, at least. In England the church of England still won't marry same sex couples, but the government has finally said that 'okay, nobody says _you_ have to- but you're not allowed to tell other religions and churches what they can and can't do,'

That's religious freedom; the freedom from an 'official' church's interference in your practices, or the law of the land- and it's important for everyone, not just for gays. Maybe now we English can set about getting rid of the Anglican Bishops, in the house of lords- who are put there because 'Anglican is England's official religion', in spite of the fact that most English follow no religion. 

The politics of Anglican Christians is massively over-represented because of their 'official religion' status. Now we are finally taking away their ability to manipulate the law, because the notion of having an official state religion is not compatible with our citizens' freedom of and from any religion.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> gays should have the right to express their species.



Being gay = different species. I've seen everything.




nanakiwolf13 said:


> Fursuits Straitjackets are medically  necessary prosthetic body parts for people with species dysphoria.



FTFY


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I literally said it in of the quotes you used.
> 
> I don't think the solution to inequality thing is merging the two, but having two different things that are equal.
> Keeping them separate is a bit of a conservative idea, but if I say I don't want two different things under the same name, I get flamed on.
> I don't mind them getting on an equal footing, hell I sort of even support that, but the way we're going about it isn't to my liking.



Anytime you have something that exists, and you hold up a hand to people and say "you cant have -this-. Have -that- instead", it's created tension. Even if you're saying "no we respect you", you're denying someone a cultural ceremony and giving them something *solely created to keep them from having it. *It doesn't matter if 'that' is more or less the same thing ad 'this'. It has a different name. It's different by default. You've denied "those people" to have this for---why? Why exactly? There is no real answer. "Because religion" is a poor answer since religion cherry picks their religious texts anyways.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

I feel soft and fuzzy. Someone scratch my ears :3


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 29, 2014)

People have, for about 4 or 5 years, said I listen to my music at deafening volume.

I have yet to notice any hearing loss whatsoever.

I don't feel like its deafening though. And I don't have insensitive hearing either.

Its because of this, that I confess that I like to brag to myself that I am some evolved human.

Which would explain why I feel like I'm superior to people and that my fursona is one of one of the most dominant positions in the cosmos.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I feel soft and fuzzy. Someone scratch my ears :3



They came in?


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> People have, for about 4 or 5 years, said I listen to my music at deafening volume.
> 
> I have yet to notice any hearing loss whatsoever.
> 
> ...



The louder the better. Helps to cancel out the rest of the world.



jtrekkie said:


> They came in?



YES! Way earlier than expected. the site said 3-5 weeks, it only took 2 i think.  I will post mugshots later xD I gotta get ready for work in a few.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 29, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> The louder the better. Helps to cancel out the rest of the world.



Exactly. The world can shut up and suck my knot sometimes.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> People have, for about 4 or 5 years, said I listen to my music at deafening volume.
> 
> I have yet to notice any hearing loss whatsoever.
> 
> I don't feel like its deafening though. And I don't have insensitive hearing either.


trust me, that's -exactly- how hearing loss starts, my ears are awful because I thought the drums "weren't that loud"

lemme know when the ringing comes around, then you'll be in for a pleasant surprise :v

seriously though, hearing is a big deal. the change is too gradual to really say "oh hey i don't hear a difference". exactly, the difference is gone, you can't hear it.* love your ears, people*


----------



## Lobar (Nov 29, 2014)

I confess I don't get why people still reply to such an obvious troll as nanakiwolf13.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> the change is too gradual to really say "oh hey i don't hear a difference". exactly, the difference is gone, you can't hear it.



It's exactly the same as with sight. Ask anyone with glasses (4eg. me) if they see any difference between what they saw right after getting new ones and right before changing them to the new ones.



Lobar said:


> I confess I don't get why people still reply to such an obvious troll as nanakiwolf13.



Free bashing that won't get you banned = fun


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> trust me, that's -exactly- how hearing loss starts, my ears are awful because I thought the drums "weren't that loud"
> 
> lemme know when the ringing comes around, then you'll be in for a pleasant surprise :v
> 
> seriously though, hearing is a big deal. the change is too gradual to really say "oh hey i don't hear a difference". exactly, the difference is gone, you can't hear it. love your ears, people



This really. Progressive loss for me has been a huge pain, because I would try to listen to things that I remember very, very well, and then find that they don't sound like they used to.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I confess I don't get why people still reply to such an obvious troll as nanakiwolf13.



I'm surprised you don't agree with me.

Is it because furries/therians/otherkin don't have Barack Obama's big Democratic seal of approval stamped on them?  Is that why you can't take any of this seriously?

Is a minority not a real minority until the Democratic party officially says so?

You should really be my biggest supporter, Lobar!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> I'm surprised you don't agree with me.
> 
> Is it because furries/therians/otherkin don't have Barack Obama's big Democratic seal of approval stamped on them?  Is that why you can't take any of this seriously?
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha


----------



## NewYork (Nov 29, 2014)

Made an ass of myself in a furry forum. Got banned from it, and rightfully so. I'm a much more mature person now, yet I still feel like crap about it.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

My ignore list lost it's virginity.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> My ignore list lost it's virginity.



Hm. Wonder who it was. 
I suppose if I never get a response from you ever again I'll know. o3o


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2014)

Everyone I've ever had a strong urge to block has already been permabanned from the forum, or left of their own volition. Besides, blocking them won't stop them from being an asshole. Better to see their posts and try to ruin their day as well as I can without getting banned myself.

I make myself scarce when people bring any mentally retarded into the store.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Everyone I've ever had a strong urge to block has already been permabanned from the forum, or left of their own volition. Besides, blocking them won't stop them from being an asshole. Better to see their posts and try to ruin their day as well as I can without getting banned myself.



Hell I can't even say I've ever blocked anyone. 
Not even on FA. 
Obviously I'm not making enough enemies.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Hm. Wonder who it was.
> I suppose if I never get a response from you ever again I'll know. o3o



Our super-therian otherkin cockvoring dragon from outer space who happens to be shapeshifting werewolf in the form of an ectoplasmatic cucumber.

Got tired of reading that crap all over again. Waste of time.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Everyone I've ever had a strong urge to block has already been permabanned from the forum, or left of their own volition. Besides, blocking them won't stop them from being an asshole. Better to see their posts and try to ruin their day as well as I can without getting banned myself.


This has been my MO on the chats that used to be my stomping grounds. I would even say I had Ignored (as in the function) them, and then I didn't actually, just to see what they were up to. One particularly bad one got himself banned from just raging against my supposed 'one-way wall.' 
I was not a very nice or good person back then though, and I instigated a lot of shit. 
Then again, I'm not exactly good or nice now, but I think I've gotten ... better. Ish.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I think I've gotten ... better. Ish.



Me too. It's been three months without telling FAF members to holocaust themselves.
And I've been nice to local freaks and pervos. What kind of monster I've become?



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Better to see their posts and try to ruin  their day as well as I can without getting banned myself.



Impossible. You can't make any serious otherkins looking any dumber.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This has been my MO on the chats that used to be my stomping grounds. I would even say I had Ignored (as in the function) them, and then I didn't actually, just to see what they were up to. One particularly bad one got himself banned from just raging against my supposed 'one-way wall.'
> I was not a very nice or good person back then though, and I instigated a lot of shit.
> Then again, I'm not exactly good or nice now, but I think I've gotten ... better. Ish.



You're one of the nicest people here. You're understanding and caring, and you're just a jewel. Sparta couldn't ask for a better dominatrix.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Me too. It's been three months without telling FAF members to holocaust themselves.
> And I've been nice to local freaks and pervos. What kind of monster I've become?


You've had a negative influence on me. I can't remember what thread it was, but I said we needed you in it for a holocaust.



jtrekkie said:


> You're one of the nicest people here. You're understanding and caring, and you're just a jewel. Sparta couldn't ask for a better dominatrix.


I wasn't always, though. I was reaaaaaally bad, hardcore bully-like. I think I might have actually directly contributed to someone's self harm. 
But this was all back when I fucking hated myself, so I got off on making other people as miserable as I possibly could. I've been banned from different forums and chats over the years from it. 
And then I had my big 'breakthrough' and pulled my head out of my ass and hated myself less, so I guess that made me nicer. 
C: But thank you for your kind words. 
I hope Sparta is happy with me. He will lick my boots regardless.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2014)

I drank TWO  Monster "BFC"s back to back once. I felt like I wanted to run in circles, shit explosively, and shut the world out all at once.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Our super-therian otherkin cockvoring dragon from outer space who happens to be shapeshifting werewolf in the form of an ectoplasmatic cucumber.Got tired of reading that crap all over again. Waste of time.



You know--it is getting samey in a way. Same old same old. 



Ayattar said:


> Me too. It's been three months without telling FAF members to holocaust themselves.
> And I've been nice to local freaks and pervos. What kind of monster I've become? Impossible. You can't make any serious otherkins looking any dumber.



I still think you're the same bitter basterd you've always been. 
You're welcome to stomp my gypsy ass to restore your status at any time.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I drank TWO  Monster "BFC"s back to back once. I felt like I wanted to run in circles, shit explosively, and shut the world out all at once.



On New Year's Eve two years ago I drank 1,5 l of vodka (over a time, so not so much) and 2 l of a very strong coffee. I felt like dieing. No sleep and a heartache. A torture. Never again.



RedSavage said:


> I still think you're the same bitter basterd you've always been.
> You're welcome to stomp my gypsy ass to restore your status at any time.



I'll pass. Fascist mods are looking and I don't want to share the fate of our favourite kebab.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I drank TWO  Monster "BFC"s back to back once. I felt like I wanted to run in circles, shit explosively, and shut the world out all at once.



YOU MONSTER!

I drank one yesterday and I couldn't sleep for 2 days.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

I've had monster and red bull to no effect before. If anything, social interaction on its' own makes me more hyper than any substance.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 29, 2014)

I have to give myself a day to crash after drinking monsters all week. You do build up a tolerance after a few days. xD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2014)

On my summer vacation, I ran down a mountain barefoot on Kauai while humming music from Adventure Island II. I was thousands of miles from home and gave no fucks.


----------



## Rastafurhi (Nov 29, 2014)

I have made coffee with red bull... The you can see noises shit is true.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Rastafurhi said:


> I have made coffee with red bull... The you can see noises shit is true.


Sometimes I wish I had synesthesia.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 30, 2014)

I mix Monster with High caff teas, just for the buzz. xD Also I am wearing all of my new stuff right now. It is warm and fuzzy. How are you supposed to sit with a tail?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Sometimes I wish I had synesthesia.



Lsd, shrooms, dmt, peyote, ayawaska, very high dosis of marijuana... I'm not telling you to do them, but all of those can give you that (while on the influence)

_

I'm wearing a tail right now


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I mix Monster with High caff teas, just for the buzz. xD Also I am wearing all of my new stuff right now. It is warm and fuzzy. How are you supposed to sit with a tail?


You cram it up your ass like a proper furfaggot.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> You cram it up your ass like a proper furfaggot.


Oh, I guess I will give that a shot.



Edit: Bad idea, now it smells shitty, and it's partially stuck. :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Didn't see that one coming. Put it off to the side.


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 30, 2014)

When I was younger I always tried to guess which of my friends would become certain college stereotypes. I could never guess who'd become the angry liberal hippie. 
TWAS I.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

MissFleece said:


> When I was younger I always tried to guess which of my friends would become certain college stereotypes. I could never guess who'd become the angry liberal hippie.
> TWAS I.


I LIKE ANGRY LIBERAL HIPPIES.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

kinda tmi, but i'm starting a no-fap and i've been super sexual around the forums so i'm kinda testing myself to see if i can continue to function without needing to take it out and be sexually dependent

so i might be a superfag for a bit until i get accustomed


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> kinda tmi, but i'm starting a no-fap and i've been super sexual around the forums so i'm kinda testing myself to see if i can continue to function without needing to take it out and be sexually dependent
> 
> so i might be a superfag for a bit until i get accustomed



WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT TO YOURSELF.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> kinda tmi, but i'm starting a no-fap and i've been super sexual around the forums so i'm kinda testing myself to see if i can continue to function without needing to take it out and be sexually dependent
> 
> so i might be a superfag for a bit until i get accustomed



You are among friends.

Confession: I find that "I'm going to stop fapping" wound up as a confession exceptionally entertaining.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> kinda tmi, but i'm starting a no-fap and i've been super sexual around the forums so i'm kinda testing myself to see if i can continue to function without needing to take it out and be sexually dependent
> 
> so i might be a superfag for a bit until i get accustomed



Things to lower your libido (naturally): 

Soy based food (tofu, soy milk)
Liquorice (good ol' fashioned kind)
Mint (like--the herb. mint tea)
Corn Flakes (or any refined carbohydrate in general)

Most of all---relax. Don't take things too seriously. Don't get into a big guilt/shame loop. And if you do feel like fapping? _Fuckin' enjoy it man._ Seriously it's human and most all of us do it _daily_ if not more. Hint for next time: Turn off the computer monitor and shut off your mind next time you go. Actually _feel_ sensation for once in your life instead of just "getting off". You'll actually find that your attitude and need to fap changes drastically once you get into this mind shift.

Just some advice from your neighborhood friendly slut sexpert. I have my fun but I can go days without doing anything if I so wish--and have, particularly if work was busy.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

MissFleece said:


> WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT TO YOURSELF.


I'm sick of behaving as though I have no self-control around friends. I don't want to seem like some sort of sex depraved slut, there's a time and a place and there are friends who find the occasional teasing fun, but when it gets invasive I start to wonder how okay it actually is that I behave that way.

Plus it's getting out of hand. a lot more than I feel comfortable doing.

Plus my sleep issues actually stem from a dependence. I've had bad/strange dreams both times I didn't do that this week. every other time they were fine.


jtrekkie said:


> You are among friends.
> 
> Confession: I find that "I'm going to stop fapping" wound up as a confession exceptionally entertaining.


I've gone as long as 5 weeks before and all "fapping" was incited by other  people. I'm almost positive that I need to just work on shutting it down and I can do it.

Plus, like...let's be real. And this is suuuuuuper tmi but â€‹i can't possibly be the only one that loves massive cumshots


EDIT: The thing is, there is not much libido left. There are times when I just do it so I can fucking sleep. All the libido/horniness is only there when I'm in the moment usually.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Plus, like...let's be real. And this is suuuuuuper tmi but â€‹i can't possibly be the only one that loves massive cumshots
> 
> 
> EDIT: The thing is, there is not much libido left. There are times when I just do it so I can fucking sleep. All the libido/horniness is only there when I'm in the moment usually.



Dude. 
I know this feeling. 

BUT. While we're on the subject. I'd suggest melatonin. It's a decent sleep aid. Also, exercise. Not weight lifting. _Running. _ Cardio. Wear your ass out.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Dude.
> I know this feeling.
> 
> BUT. While we're on the subject. I'd suggest melatonin. It's a decent sleep aid. Also, exercise. Not weight lifting. _Running. _ Cardio. Wear your ass out.


good. it's great.


i'll look at exercise. I'm usually housed up for entire days either practicing or on the computer, or both and that's...well...it. I used to do yoga which was a step in the right direction but between my sleeping in and the need for 3-4 hours of practice and an hour or two of hw alongside classes, there was never any legitimate time frames to make that happen. sometimes when i get nervous i run places but that was the full extent of it. I'm going to see if i can make a conscious effort, I know being on tour made it a lot easier to just go forever cum free.

I wouldn't be surprised if i caved tonight, though. i've been inside all day, no exercise, just practicing and computering the whole day. i'm gonna try to add distractions, but if the dreams start happening i'm throwing in the cards. those dreams were awful; not nightmares but uncomfortable and i need the sleep bad. it may be dependence but i can't sacrifice health.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2014)

fuck.... 

i've read that comment before. 



Here's a stupid confession. I don't ever tell anyone. But I get serious fucking de'ja vu. Not just "ooOOOOooo I've been here before!" But like, I'll be talking with someone, and they'll make a very specific gesture or pick something up. And then _bam._ I'm in it. _Oh fuck, wait a sec..._ And then the conversation continues and I think, _Next, he'll mention something about houses_. And then "Yeah, and the college has got some good apartments, but I know some houses for rent." _Shit shit fuck. We're fixing to go outside._ "So yeah, I'm gonna go out for a smoke." _He's going to hold the pack out to me and offer a smoke._ "Want a smoke?" *holds out pack*

Shake my head and we go outside. _Baskets.There's gonna be a basket in a basket._ And fucking a what do I see? A handbasket set inside the seat of a shopping basket. 

I don't know why I freak out when these instances happen, but I do. 
And sometimes it's with reading things. News articles. Books. Usually triggered by a physical motion like shifting in my seat while turning a page at the same time. 
And then sometimes---forum posts. Numbers a big trigger too. Those are what usually get specific. 

I feel really dumb talking about this because this is something I know I'll never be able to fully prove--even to myself. But this was just weird.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

There are certain chemicals (depressants) released in your brain which is why you sleep better. Try the melatonin like Red said. You can pick it up at the pharmacy as a sleep aid or for flights and stuff.

Edit: I do the deja vu thing too.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had those as well. wish i knew why.

also the melatonin would be a great suggestion if i wasn't home with family and thus had no access to the outside world also i don't believe there is a pharmacy open at 1 am so for this specific night in question we will see

when i get back on campus, maaaaaaybe


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I've had those as well. wish i knew why.



My default explanation is that we do a lot of the same shit every day so we sometimes recognize echoes. 
Just....wish it wouldn't happen in a specific manner, or in a new place like that therapist I visited _once._



> also the melatonin would be a great suggestion if i wasn't home with family and thus had no access to the outside world also i don't believe there is a pharmacy open at 1 am so for this specific night in question we will see
> 
> when i get back on campus, maaaaaaybe



Word of warning--use sparingly. No more than three nights in a row. Anything produced naturally by the body should be taken sparingly lest you knock out your ability to make it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> My default explanation is that we do a lot of the same shit every day so we sometimes recognize echoes.
> Just....wish it wouldn't happen in a specific manner, or in a new place like that therapist I visited _once._
> 
> Word of warning--use sparingly. No more than three nights in a row. Anything produced naturally by the body should be taken sparingly lest you knock out your ability to make it.


i always mistake it for dreams but then i honestly don't know because i've had it in weirdly specific unrepeated or not likely to be repeated situations.

noted. i'm forgetful as hell so this seems like the perfect little helper. :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Try benadryl.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm going to try nothing for a while first. it might be better to just see if there's a bigger issue than masturbation dependence here first. it's not like i literally can't sleep, i'm just struggling to sleep well and restfully.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuck you people with your OTC sleep aid shit. 
I'm over here fucking struggling man, the struggle is fucking real, bitch can't sleep nah-mean?
I wish I could just go to the pharmacy and get a sleep aid OTC. But noooooooo, prescription only. 
Sigh.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Fuck you people with your OTC sleep aid shit.
> I'm over here fucking struggling man, the struggle is fucking real, bitch can't sleep nah-mean?
> I wish I could just go to the pharmacy and get a sleep aid OTC. But noooooooo, prescription only.
> Sigh.


if you only had a dick (SPECIFICALLY YOUR GENITALIA BEING THE PENIS TO CAUSE AN AFTERGLOW FOR EASY SLEEP) to stroke. then you'd be out like a light. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> if you only had a dick to stroke. then you'd be out like a light. :V


I volunteer as tribute.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I volunteer as tribute.


For some reason I'm reminded of Zap Brannigan in the Snu Snu episode of Futurama.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> For some reason I'm reminded of Zap Brannigan in the Snu Snu episode of Futurama.


HAH, I may not have a starship, but I am not a sad bumbling man who wishes he'd get laid.

I am an enthusiastic bumbling man who somehow gets laid.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> good. it's great.
> 
> 
> i'll look at exercise. I'm usually housed up for entire days either practicing or on the computer, or both and that's...well...it. I used to do yoga which was a step in the right direction but between my sleeping in and the need for 3-4 hours of practice and an hour or two of hw alongside classes, there was never any legitimate time frames to make that happen. sometimes when i get nervous i run places but that was the full extent of it. I'm going to see if i can make a conscious effort, I know being on tour made it a lot easier to just go forever cum free.
> ...



I.... Honestly would not recommend exercise if you're trying to decrease your libido. Weight training or running. Exercise, leg exercise in particular, stimulates the release of testosterone and will make you horny. :l I know I'm usually at my randiest just after I've worked out or gone for a run.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> kinda tmi, but i'm starting a no-fap and i've been super sexual around the forums so i'm kinda testing myself to see if i can continue to function without needing to take it out and be sexually dependent
> 
> so i might be a superfag for a bit until i get accustomed


Superfag, so you've decided to become a gay superhero.

...Wait does that make me your sidekick, Battyboy?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm all <3333 right now cause my crush gave me <3's and I don't even know what I'm doing right now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Wait was the really a discussion on 'abstaining from fapping' in this thread? Y'all silly buggers.


...and some people are recommending you walk into a chemist and ask for sleeping drugs because ' a web forum said they make you less horny '. You crazy fucks.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 30, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Things to lower your libido (naturally):



Try tea with potassium bromide


Oh, and right. I almost forgot I'm on furry forum. Things started looking too normal recently.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> kinda tmi, but i'm starting a no-fap and i've been super sexual around the forums so i'm kinda testing myself to see if i can continue to function without needing to take it out and be sexually dependent
> 
> so i might be a superfag for a bit until i get accustomed



I'm doing this too, 



Spoiler



but mostly because my peepee is all numb and fapping needs more work and blastin' doesn't feel more relieving than taking a shit



Is this what it's like being a heroin addict?



> sexpert.



Ayy ma'am, didn't you say you [used to?] work in a sex shop? I wanna ask you a thing or two via PM if that's awright


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I.... Honestly would not recommend exercise if you're trying to decrease your libido. Weight training or running. Exercise, leg exercise in particular, stimulates the release of testosterone and will make you horny. :l I know I'm usually at my randiest just after I've worked out or gone for a run.


hmmm, noted. i still need to get back in shape so there might need to be some careful consideration here, or just some outright self control


KyryK said:


> Superfag, so you've decided to become a gay superhero.
> 
> ...Wait does that make me your sidekick, Battyboy?


...i can't think of a good innuendo. i'm really tired right now and i've got nothing. short answer let's fuck or something


Fallowfox said:


> Wait was the really a discussion on 'abstaining from fapping' in this thread? Y'all silly buggers.
> 
> 
> ...and some people are recommending you walk into a chemist and ask for sleeping drugs because ' a web forum said they make you less horny '. You crazy fucks.


yup and yup

tbh i didn't expect to get any attention for saying that but then it exploded into a discussion and i was like uhhhh k
i do appreciate the advice/suggestions at all. i'm staying away from any drugs though

i'm considering the tea though simply because i used to drink tea more and don't anymore which is depressing. 

i'm also now sick apparently so that would really feel great right now


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2014)

I just handled a lump of rock with laminae of asbestos fibres running through it.


----------



## Fiab (Nov 30, 2014)

Coin on with it. It's not all BSD to do it. Helps keep the pipes clean but yeah another thing is try add some variety to your day. It distracts ya while livening up your day a tad. Been there and done thatâ€š had the dreams as well. Not as bad as you if they're every night . I did some creative writing (not neccesarily good). Don't remember if it was going in the sex direction with it or not that helped â€š but safe to say you're gonna be superfag for a while and during this time I advise you to not drinkâ€š but if you do you better hope you don't remember.

This turned into a discussion cause this is the stuff people expected to see when this thread was started all those days ago :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> EDIT: The thing is, there is not much libido left. There are times when I just do it so I can fucking sleep. All the libido/horniness is only there when I'm in the moment usually.


I confess to sometimes fap out of habit more than need. My dick says "no more, pls, can't take it" yet I stroke it because why not, the porn is good.
My faps generally last last an hour or two and doing that kills libido pretty fast. Sometimes weeks without the want to even think of sticking my pickle in a jar.
Anyhoo, 5 weeks is more than doable.
 If you struggle with the challenge and get a boner for some reason, break your shaft. No-fap suddenly got a lot easier :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

the only thing is that i do have a long distance significant other with whom i'm very sexual with so it's tricky to just drop it altogether at the risk of just outright neglecting him.

i at least want to manage for three weeks which i think is manageable if not easy. i don't want to leave him out in the dark though. the sexuality of our relationship is something that really helps bring us together and while i do want to at least stop for a while, i don't want to resultingly make him hold out.

so it's a little tricky.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Just tell him what's going on.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Just tell him what's going on.


i have, and he'll see this.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...i can't think of a good innuendo. i'm really tired right now and i've got nothing. short answer let's fuck or something


Well replacing masturbation every day with sex every day is...an improvement, at least.


Evan of Phrygia said:


> the only thing is that i do have a long distance significant other with whom i'm very sexual with so it's tricky to just drop it altogether at the risk of just outright neglecting him.
> 
> i at least want to manage for three weeks which i think is manageable if not easy. i don't want to leave him out in the dark though. the sexuality of our relationship is something that really helps bring us together and while i do want to at least stop for a while, i don't want to resultingly make him hold out.
> 
> so it's a little tricky.


You already know you don't have to worry about me because of this. There's more to us than just sex and i know that how i can be with you isn't helpful for you right now. Just focus on yourself, i'm doing what little i can to help you with this and i can hold out for as long as you need.


----------



## Maverick the Bird (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a thing for Toy Chica... She is my wifeu....


----------



## alphadawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Confessions? OK. I recognize as straight and yet enjoy gay furry porn way too much. Probably bi but refuse to admit it or act on it mostly due to social norms I stress about. Yeah...


----------



## Maverick the Bird (Nov 30, 2014)

alphadawg said:


> Confessions? OK. I recognize as straight and yet enjoy gay furry porn way too much. Probably bi but refuse to admit it or act on it mostly due to social norms I stress about. Yeah...


It's alright by me. I sometimes dig Furry Trans porn. But they must have female bods.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

I once bought a pair of stripper heels because they exactly matched some underwear I own. Unfortunately, it was a couple of months after this I went off heels entirely and now I only really wear skate shoes and Uggs, so they haven't gotten much use yet.


----------



## Maverick the Bird (Nov 30, 2014)

I want to put penut butter in Tail's mouth and watch him struggle to eat it.


----------



## AnarchyTheRatDog (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm sexually attracted to one of my closest friends

RIP Me



My mother says that I'm worthless, and sometimes I believe her


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

I've never been with someone that truly loved me... Nor have I truly loved those I have been with.


----------



## Maverick the Bird (Nov 30, 2014)

AnarchyTheRatDog said:


> I'm sexually attracted to one of my closest friendsRIP Me


Nothing wrong with that buddy. Just umm hmmm.. I really don't know just go with the flow.


----------



## alphadawg (Nov 30, 2014)

This forum makes me feel normal. I like this.


----------



## Maverick the Bird (Nov 30, 2014)

I never told my family I'm a furry.


----------



## alphadawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Maverick the Bird said:


> I never told my family I'm furry.



I never have either. One day they will simply find out when i post pictures of me in a fur suit at anthrocon. That should be fun!


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Maverick the Bird said:


> I never told my family I'm a furry.



Ffs you don't have to "come out" as a furry, it's just a hobby!


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 30, 2014)

I just wear my hoodie around, not much speculation there xD I did have to lie to my mother though, she asked how much I spent on the hoodie, and I told her about half of what I really paid. She still thought that was a lot. She has no idea. xD


----------



## AnarchyTheRatDog (Nov 30, 2014)

Confession: I named my dog Satan and I force him to cuddle with me

He's a lil wiener dog


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 30, 2014)

AnarchyTheRatDog said:


> Confession: I named my dog Satan and I force him to cuddle with me
> 
> He's a lil wiener dog



I named my dog Lucy~

But I call her Lucifer whenever she's being naughty or general pain in the butt C:


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

I've never eaten frogs or snails and HATE cheese above all!


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Kookyfox said:


> I've never eaten frogs or snails and HATE cheese above all!



I have, and I love cheese. Still no frog can beat alligator.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 30, 2014)

Kookyfox said:


> I've never eaten frogs or snails and HATE cheese above all!



You don't like cheese? *walks sadly away*


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

By cheese I mean REAL cheese like Roquefort, Camembert, Goat cheese, Mimolette etc... I however like less stronger cheese such as Cheddar, Parmesan or Emmental if they are cooked (I love pizzas and Hamburgers don't get me wrong)


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of that cheese with the peppers in it.

But omfg cheddar is bae.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 30, 2014)

Mozzarella and swiss yep.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## alphadawg (Nov 30, 2014)

You gotta love goats cheese though! Its amazing. So smooth and light. Its like good cream cheese. Very very light flavour too.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Mozzarella and swiss yep.



Yeah that's what i mean by "less strong cheese" common Mozzarella is almost tasteless


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 30, 2014)

I want pizza now.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 30, 2014)

On the topic of food, confession time?

I rarely eat more than one meal a day - unsure if it's because I'm simply not hungry or if there's a bigger problem lurking under the surface. Eating just really isn't that enjoyable any more.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 30, 2014)

Most of my days recently have consisted of 2 meals, maybe some munchies if I'm at work. A normal work day consists of breakfast, chips and salsa, maybe a taco or a beef chimichanga, then have dinner at home, unless I work at Little Caesars too then I might have a little something before work and sometimes I'll chow down on pizza or steal a pop there. Then at night I like to eat goldfish while I kill people on Minecraft.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm laughing at my own post on the music thread because I'm a hilarious idiot


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh you.


----------



## TinyHatter (Nov 30, 2014)

Confessions?! I have so many!

When I was in seventh grade, my friend and I were having a discussion about geography and stuff like that.
We started getting on the topic of countries and continents...
This is when I made a fool out of myself and went on to explain that "it's so weird that Brazil has two names." My friend looked at me and goes, "what? I didn't know that."

...This is when I told her, "Yeah, why is it also called Africa?"

I literally thought that Africa and Brazil were the same place because they were the same shape.

I don't know if I never looked at a map until that point or what, but...that was a topic of discussion for months to come because she told that story to everybody. I thought it was funny but...it was really, really embarrassing. Smh


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

For some reason I have the biggest urge to draw NSFW feral dragons.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 30, 2014)

DO ET


----------



## Coffox (Nov 30, 2014)

...i did stick some "Chairman Meow" stickers on the insides of the paper-towel dispensers of a school.

in case you dont know who chairman meow is, you need to go check out Chairman Meow RIGHT NOW.

~now it was a long while ago. sure its looks like a white rectangular box on the outside of the dispenser, but i like thinking it would cheer up a custodian's day seeing a cat in a PLA cap in commu-chinese colourscheme.

edit: added reasoningstory


oh and i found a Chairman Meow sticker stuck on the aisle for cat food at a local supermarket.
its the funniest fucking thing i've ever seen, and no one has tried removing it yet. it fits so well.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 30, 2014)

TinyHatter said:


> Confessions?! I have so many!
> 
> When I was in seventh grade, my friend and I were having a discussion about geography and stuff like that.
> We started getting on the topic of countries and continents...
> ...


 I confess that this was painful to read. How can you not identify _*entire continents *_in middle school?!
At least you're partly correct- South America used to be connected to Africa a looooong time ago. The former's luscious booty was being pounded by the latter's mighty black shaft.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 30, 2014)

In 5th grade my entire class got into a fight with another class. Everyone got detention except for me because I was lucky enough to be moving away that day. I started that fight along side two other guys. We had a bad reputation. We were fighting our nemesis and all of a sudden everyone was throwing punches and dodge balls. 

In 6th grade my buddy and I were eating our lunch in the classroom by the window. I knocked over my tray and it landed on our teacher's car. Everyone's recess was taken away the next day.
In 7th grade I was whistling in class during a test no one knew it was me. Everyone got a 0 except me because I was called into the office and had to leave early. 

I got away with a lot of shit...bwahahaha!! Good times!


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> In 5th grade my entire class got into a fight with another class. Everyone got detention except for me because I was lucky enough to be moving away that day. I started that fight along side two other guys. We had a bad reputation. We were fighting our nemesis and all of a sudden everyone was throwing punches and dodge balls.
> 
> In 6th grade my buddy and I were eating our lunch in the classroom by the window. I knocked over my tray and it landed on our teacher's car. Everyone's recess was taken away the next day.
> In 7th grade I was whistling in class during a test no one knew it was me. Everyone got a 0 except me because I was called into the office and had to leave early.
> ...



Dude... that's awesome.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccVC5MjZEfs this song had a bit too much meaning for me at one point. Damn memories.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 1, 2014)

For those cringing from school dummies, I have the topper.

We were learning about types of triangles. Equilateral, isosceles, right, and scalene. There was about 30 different triangles to say what the were. We were all perfect. Except for one kid.

Kid: Equilateral?
Teach: No.
Kid: Right?
Teach: No.
Kid: Isosceles?
Teach: No.
Kid: Scalene??
Teach: No.
Kid: ...
Teach: Cody... It's a square.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Geometry stuff



That wasn't very nice of the teacher. He should've thrown the kid a bone since squares technically contain two right triangles. V:


----------



## Lobar (Dec 1, 2014)

Any polygon contains an arbitrary number of triangles.


----------



## TinyHatter (Dec 1, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I confess that this was painful to read. How can you not identify _*entire continents *_in middle school?!
> At least you're partly correct- South America used to be connected to Africa a looooong time ago. The former's luscious booty was being pounded by the latter's mighty black shaft.



I was too busy drawing nekkid ladies in class to bother with paying attention to the teacher in middle school. :3 
I can identify them now, but... I was once that kid in class with question marks above her head when the teacher called on me to answer a geography question. For sure.

But boy, did I love studying World War II! I paid attention to that shit!

While I was still drawing nekkid ladies.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 1, 2014)

I've always kinda wondered what it would be like to go a night without sleep; I guess I'll get to see its effects when I head out for class soon.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 1, 2014)

In Elementary school I didnt know what a word meant so when I asked the teacher what it meant the entire class started laughing at me because apparently it was an easy word to understand

Ahhhh yes , childhood mental scars how I love them. 

But at least Im waaay better, more articulate, literary, eloquent, and good at spelling now so jokes on them >:]


----------



## Distorted (Dec 1, 2014)

Back in my Senior year of high school, I had a freakout in the middle of Physics class. I walked over the the board and wrote "People are dirty" over and over in red marker. Then I sat on the floor and slept for the rest of the class. Rather than stopping me, the teacher just continued to teach class. Everyone else just gave me a funny look.


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2014)

Once in the 8th grade I started to freak out in class because I was having Auditory and visual Hallucinations (I have mild schizophrenia) and I went to the board and started writing swastikas and tried to set the classroom on fire with a single butane lighter. They kept me in the mental hospital for a couple of weeks after that diagnosing me with shit and giving me meds.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 1, 2014)

Some girls gave my class cookies....they taste like glitter....


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 1, 2014)

More school happenings?

Well, I can't say I've had mental problems in a class. But one morning I had a gushing (and I mean nearly solid flow) nosebleed for around half an hour. It only slowed down in the last few minutes. I lost a ton of blood.

So that day in 8th grade was gym class, and we just so happened to be running 20 laps around the gym. I told the teacher I had a huge nosebleed and might not be able to do it, but he didn't believe me. He was a massive douche. I don't know how he kept his job but whatever. So I'm running, and running, and running, and I begin to feel dizzy at around 7 laps. I pass into my 8th lap and I start getting really dizzy. I tell him, he tries to get me to run but I insist I need to sit down. He finally let me go after a minute of arguing, and on my way down to the detention room (the monitor there was literally my favorite person, I went there by choice) my vision gets black around the edges as I pass through the gym across to the doors, then my hearing just suddenly sounds like I'm underwater. Vision gets darker, I stumble a bit, walk like a zombie, I think someone called me a faggot. When I was about 30 ft from the door I was completely blinded and nearly deaf, so I had to feel for the door as woozily as I could. I left the gym and it all slowly started coming back.

I think I was on the verge of going unconscious.


----------



## Godtier (Dec 1, 2014)

School happenings? School happenings.

I was in with a bad crowd during high school, so we'd cut class pretty regularly. This time in particular was the day after prom, and one of the girls in our group got particularly fucked up during and after the dance to most of the school's knowledge. So we do our normal routine - drive into the woods and smoke some pot, drive downtown and get food, wander around. We just left an art museum (since we were art kids and students got in for freeeee) when the aforementioned girl gets a phone call from her mom.

The school counselors had called her mom and told her there were strong rumors that she had died of a cocaine overdose and that's why she wasn't at school. They were calling to see if this was true or not.

So naturally her mom is freaking out because she didn't even know her kid wasn't at school, the girl's high but still freaking out, we're all freaking out because we're guilty by association. Still, we convince her to not go back to school yet and enjoy the day before she's royally punished. Then another kid in the group while we were in the city started tagging a building in broad daylight and got seen by a cop. We're all hightailing it and yelling at him because, really, who does that? Tagging HIS NAME? In the middle of the fucking day, in front of people? 

We got caught, of course. Nothing terrible came of it thank god once the cop realized we were a bunch of stupid kids but he did get a hefty fine. At that point we were all coming down from our high and decided to call it quits while we were ahead.

In a weird way, I miss them. Fun stories.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been saddened, offended, annoyed and even enraged by posters on this forum, but as of today, only twice have I been  _terrified _, up from just once.


I keep having dreams about ducks.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 1, 2014)

I didn't believe in climate change until I began to, like, a couple of months ago.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 1, 2014)

So I was in mexico last week, and my brother and I tried to take advantage of the looser drinking laws. So in the hotel room we poured each other a shot of tequila. We stared at each other with the glasses in our hands.

1... 2... 3... DRINK!

Then I puked.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 1, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I didn't believe in climate change until I began to, like, a couple of months ago.


I heard about someone who thought they knew better than the scientific community, and didn't believe in gravity until they tried to fly from their rooftop.


----------



## Feste (Dec 1, 2014)

I think my extended family might think I have a drinking problem. Like, I only had two beers during thanksgiving; I didn't even have wine. I tend to talk a bit more about alcohol than I should, but still, it was all weird.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 1, 2014)

When I was little, my mother was afraid I'd turn out gay.

When I was 8, she found dick vore in my drawing book. Prolly didn't help.


----------



## Godtier (Dec 2, 2014)

Rekel said:


> When I was little, my mother was afraid I'd turn out gay.
> 
> When I was 8, she found dick vore in my drawing book. Prolly didn't help.



You drew dick vore at 8? Either you were some sort of Leonardo da Vinci a la fetish art or you had a crazy imagination. I probably couldn't have come up with that shit when I was 8.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 2, 2014)

Godtier said:


> You drew dick vore at 8? Either you were some sort of Leonardo da Vinci a la fetish art or you had a crazy imagination. I probably couldn't have come up with that shit when I was 8.



It was at my second house, and I moved out of there before I turned 9. So, 7 or 8. I had thoughts about that shit as early as 5 or 6 tho, but I am NOT getting into those tales.

I wasn't good at drawing (it was a really shitty slideshow-like thing with a stick figure, lol). I had a strong imagination, but I feel like something else drove it. I dunno, I've got _tons_ of weird stories from my childhood that are particularly mature.


----------



## Namba (Dec 2, 2014)

I miss our old users, man. I MISS THEM!!!!


----------



## BRN (Dec 2, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So I was in mexico last week, and my brother and I tried to take advantage of the looser drinking laws. So in the hotel room we poured each other a shot of tequila. We stared at each other with the glasses in our hands.
> 
> 1... 2... 3... DRINK!
> 
> Then I puked.



An adage in Britain, where anyone drinks everything;

"One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, more; five tequila, six tequila, seven tequila - floor."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2014)

Rekel said:


> It was at my second house, and I moved out of there before I turned 9. So, 7 or 8. I had thoughts about that shit as early as 5 or 6 tho, but I am NOT getting into those tales.
> 
> I wasn't good at drawing (it was a really shitty slideshow-like thing with a stick figure, lol). I had a strong imagination, but I feel like something else drove it. I dunno, I've got _tons_ of weird stories from my childhood that are particularly mature.



 My second-earliest dream that I can remember involved fisting a dinosaur. I think I was in preschool then.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 2, 2014)

Namba said:


> I miss our old users, man. I MISS THEM!!!!


AM I NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU?? >:c



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My second-earliest dream that I can remember involved fisting a dinosaur. I think I was in preschool then.



Destined for furry, it seems. (me too tho, my macro fetish kicked in when I was about 3 or 4)


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 2, 2014)

I think if you knowingly take a neutral or off the cuff comment out of context and twist it to your own agenda, you should be drug into a ditch and shot. Preferably after being violated by a post hole digger.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 2, 2014)

Rekel said:


> When I was little, my mother was afraid I'd turn out gay.
> 
> When I was 8, she found dick vore in my drawing book. Prolly didn't help.



The same thing happened to me around that age, except it was watersports, and I proudly showed it to my parents expecting a gold sticker.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 2, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> The same thing happened to me around that age, except it was watersports, and I proudly showed it to my parents expecting a gold sticker.


Jesus Christ!
I mean, I liked drawing but that age, but the best I could draw was a block of cheese with a face on it!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 2, 2014)

i'm totally not calling anyone out but there's been a lot if study on false memories and the like. The chances that you actually had such interesting thoughts at such an early age is pretty slim. When dreaming, your mind can make up false memories, associate seemingly unrelated facts and create connections where there are none. Having the same reoccurring dreams and false memories can completely rewrite your conscious memories and reinforce false connections. This includes but is not limited to false early childhood memories, association with people and places, times, sensations and even sexual association. (does that make sense?)

i did a study on it for school when i started having these strange new memories pop up.

For instance i could SWEAR (literally) that understood and used the f-word when i was only 6. i had strong memories of using the word and getting in trouble. When i asked my parents, they confirmed the word was NEVER used in our house and they couldn't imagine me even hearing it until i was 12 or so. i also have memories of going places, doing things and having out-of-character interests, including sexual ones (especially those), that there's NO WAY i could have had at the time. Keep in mind, this was a English speaking family in the middle of Japan. The culture within many of these memories don't match up with the surroundings and setting. There was NO WAY i could ever have had these particular memories during the first 12 years of my life. ...and yet, they are still so clear in my head as though they happened yesterday.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 2, 2014)

I had a disturbing dream where a group of people and I blew up the side of a church. And as the people were panicking we mowed them down with machine guns. What really bothered me was that I didn't really care that I was killing people. I was just shooting indiscriminately in the crowd. After running out of ammunition we ran down the street to a van and drove off.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 2, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I had a disturbing dream where a group of people and I blew up the side of a church. And as the people were panicking we mowed them down with machine guns. What really bothered me was that I didn't really care that I was killing people. I was just shooting indiscriminately in the crowd. After running out of ammunition we ran down the street to a van and drove off.


Honestly, I'd be much more concerned if I _*did *_â€‹feel guilt inside a dream.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 2, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My second-earliest dream that I can remember involved fisting a dinosaur. I think I was in preschool then.





funky3000 said:


> my macro fetish kicked in when I was about 3 or 4





Alexxx-Returns said:


> The same thing happened to me around that age, except it was watersports, and I proudly showed it to my parents expecting a gold sticker.



Woohoo! I'm not just a crazed, horny, fetish-absorbed being from birth! 




PlusThirtyOne said:


> False memory stuff



You're totally right, but I have to say I disagree with the "chances being slim" bit. We have tons of false memories, yes, but just because someone's a child doesn't mean it's weird for them have strange sexual thoughts. Saying chances are slim for those stories actually being true is exactly like saying _any _story that took place at that age has a slim chance of being true. I mean, aside from me having physical proof on top of multiple detailed stories with third-party accounts, think about it -- kids are horny. They start masturbating as early as 5, and while it's not necessarily goal-driven until like 10, it's normal to be turned on by something before that age. What isn't normal is wanting to actually have sex long before then. I never wanted to fuck anything, I'd just watch the lizard from Fern Gully try to eat a guy and my dick would get hard.

I'm not saying "OH FOR SURE TOTES CERTAIN MY MEMORY 100% HAPPENED," but more that it's not _surprising_ for it to have actually happened.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 2, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I never wanted to fuck anything, I'd just watch the lizard from Fern Gully try to eat a guy and my dick would get hard.



So you have a thing for lizards, do you? When I was little it was Donald Duck.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a thing for Lizards, Otters, Blue Jays, Lucario, Gryphons, Raccoons, and Dolphins.
.....


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 2, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I have a thing for Lizards, Otters, Blue Jays, Lucario, Gryphons, Raccoons, and Dolphins.
> .....


Welcome to the furry fandom!


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm still worrying about social stuff. If I get too weird/obnoxious/creepy would somebody _please_ tell me? I don't want to make people uncomfortable and I honestly can't tell.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 2, 2014)

Around that age (4-7) all of my furfag dreams involved sonic characters. I still like the sanic and often find myself going back to drawings, websites, etc from long ago just for the cringe worthy memories. 

Speaking of memories: Lately, I've been rummaging through the weird and creepy parts of my memory. I remember I was 5, I was humping a stuffed wolf while watching pokemon. I also believed those tails doll myths and tried to summon him to turn me into a werewolf in exchange for one of my enemy's soul.


----------



## Gronix (Dec 2, 2014)

I maaaaaaayyybeee was a little bit into vore 1-2 years ago.

Imma just say I still consider it a little bit cool, but it's nothing close to a kink >_>


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 2, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> A I also believed those tails doll myths and tried to summon him to turn me into a werewolf in exchange for one of my enemy's soul.



...Remind me to never piss you off.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> So you have a thing for lizards, do you? When I was little it was Donald Duck.



Not really. I went through a scalie phase a couple years ago, and vore isn't really a thing at all for me anymore...

But Donald Duck. Now, that _is_ interesting.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 2, 2014)

I went from an OP evil knight with a scorpion tail, to a tiny robot with a bigass sword, to a blue gray dragon with brown rags for clothes, to Scar, whom is in my gallery and some of you have seen, to Valthero.

Yeah I kind of always had some OP character attached to me. At least this guy is interesting.


----------



## Baz (Dec 2, 2014)

When I was around 5 I often drew horrifying scenes of people being murdered and tortured in unimaginable ways. One day my parents found the book and I was in therapy a week after that.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 2, 2014)

There was a kid in school that I didn't like for some reason. So I wanted to draw him dying in some way. But I couldn't write the name because I knew that would get me in trouble.

So basically every spelling sheet where we had to illustrate our spelling words had some picture of a guy named D throwing a guy named Z off a building into a fire.

EDIT: This was like 2nd grade so... I was like 8 or 9.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to draw really anatomically correct naked people when I was a kid, teachers hated it. I was just being a little anatomist. :[

Also, I maaaay have forgotten how to draw humans, I was sketching bonobos at work/zoo today, decided to doodle myself telling my "models" to keep still. Drew me as my character instead because it's easier and much more fun than just drawing me as I am normally. :/


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 2, 2014)

In my head i sometimes automatically think of my name as Harbinger rather than my actual name in my head -_-


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 2, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> In my head i sometimes automatically think of my name as Harbinger rather than my actual name in my head -_-



I do that too! Only your name's cooler, you could get away with using it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 2, 2014)

Marazhu's Confession episode 1

I work as a chef at a local resort. Though I spend most of my time in the kitchen, I get to go outside to check with the customers. It's required to build "the experience" as our manager puts it. Trust me when I say this: with the type of guys I'm into, I get a lot eye candies at work but the only guy that really caught my eye is the guy who works at the accounting department. His name is Clemente, clems for short. He's much younger than I am, maybe with a 10 year gap, chubby, light complexion, with slight Asian facial feature. I  never get to deal with him directly since our line of work is like light years away but I strike him for a quiet and shy type. I asked my manager (who is a close friend of mine) more details about him. He told me that he's gay *fist pump* but also told me he's a bottom. Now if none of you guys know... I'm a bottom myself, I mean... I don't mind topping people especially a straight gay like clems. My manager promised that he's would help me hook up with the guy which he promised so long time ago to the point that I stopped hoping that he would but I still daydream an event where clems and I really do hook up and have sex. I wonder what my boss would do for me? Convince clems to have sex with me for a raise? Maybe he's slowly filling him in about how nice I am (in bed =3)? or maybe he'll get us together in a gathering where he drugs him and lets me get my way with him? Ohh.. I really like the last one. It somehow appeals me. I'd like to see that guy so helpless and vulnerable when I bang him. I'd like to imagine we're doing it at the public restroom inside a stall, stripped down all naked where our senses are unrestricted. I'll wrestling with him (of course he's gonna put up a weak fight) while desecrating every inch of his body. I have already thought of many position that I'll use while doing it inside a stall, the hottest of which is where he rides my cock while standing, his legs wrapped around my waste and his back against the stall walls (is there a name for such position?) I'd imagine him crying, weakly telling me to stop. Those moments where I have time to daydream about those can really give me a hard on which sometime I excuse myself to masturbate at the restroom and also mentally reenact that moment XD


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 2, 2014)

I feel that the ignore function is absolutely necessary in some cases.


----------



## Arcana (Dec 2, 2014)

when I showed up to chem today, someone had written "Murry christmas" on the board, and they'd bolded the "murr".

...which was exactly what I was planning on doing


I'm not sure if there's another furry at my school or if it's just someone writing like they speak (i.e. with a southern drawl)



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I feel that the ignore function is absolutely necessary in some cases.



If you want, I have some css that hides ignored peoples' posts better, so you don't even see them in the first place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2014)

arcana said:


> when I showed up to chem today, someone had written "Murry christmas" on the board, and they'd bolded the "murr".
> 
> ...which was exactly what I was planning on doing
> 
> ...



See if you can get away with Yiffmas.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I do that too! Only your name's cooler, you could get away with using it.


This makes me feel a lot less daft for making my default "self drawing" a bonobo...


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 2, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> This makes me feel a lot less daft for making my default "self drawing" a bonobo...



My nephew has called me Trekkie a couple of times. He's 4.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 2, 2014)

That's so cute.


----------



## Coffox (Dec 2, 2014)

speaking of anonymously writing on erase boards with furry relations.

i remember drawing a canine anthro on my friends government class folder with a Pilot G2 .05.

he jokes me about the furry thing lightheartedly.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2014)

I felt really self-conscious and embarrassed when a coworker reminded me to take the feathers off before eating turkey on Thanksgiving. I sort of wanted to hide for a bit.
And no, that dinosaur dream was not a false memory.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 2, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I felt really self-conscious and embarrassed when a coworker reminded me to take the feathers off before eating turkey on Thanksgiving. I sort of wanted to hide for a bit.



Is that a little joke tying into how foxes steal chickens and eat them as-is?

...Or did you grab a random dead turkey and go to town on it...


----------



## Coffox (Dec 2, 2014)

sleeping during a study-block at school on your arms.

having your arms blood restricted to numbing. Causes some pretty interesting dreams.

like, in the dream i recall i am talking to a friend, attempting to dreamparkour some rails but all drunk and uncoordinated-like.

Numb-Limb sleeping = not even once


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 2, 2014)

Coffox said:


> having your arms blood restricted to numbing. Causes some pretty interesting dreams.



You now know how it feels to be dead for moment. My arm went limp for my case. Couldn't feel my arm for 5 minutes. I'd gladly sleep on my arm anytime


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Is that a little joke tying into how foxes steal chickens and eat them as-is?
> 
> ...Or did you grab a random dead turkey and go to town on it...


It sounded that way when he said it, but it was most likely coincidence given that it was a guy in his 70s saying it.
I didn't even _*see*_ a turkey on Thanksgiving. I ate duck and chicken instead =^w^=

A live turkey grabbed and went to town  on me a few years ago. I'll never think of 'turkey stuffing' the same way again


----------



## Coffox (Dec 3, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> You now know how it feels to be dead for moment. My arm went limp for my case. Couldn't feel my arm for 5 minutes. I'd gladly sleep on my arm anytime



i awoke to my headphones playing nothing. i checked my phone and saw it was at the end of the playlist.

but geez the whole experience was quite surreal. Not really scary or traumatizing but almost like it was real.


i thought the dream-parkour was pretty cool too, if i was that physically fit to do some french street acrobatics


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 3, 2014)

I admit that I did absolutely nothing today. I slept in as well - until well past noon.

I was supposed to go to the grocery store, mail some items, and do a little laundry.

But, I got lazy - and didn't do any of it.


----------



## Booker (Dec 3, 2014)

Reading Marazhuki post on the last page I'm thinking I need to see what else he's said on this thread


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2014)

Booker said:


> Reading Marazhuki post on the last page I'm thinking I need to see what else he's said on this thread


it makes me both a little scared and more interested than i'd like to admit


----------



## Booker (Dec 3, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> it makes me both a little scared and more interested than i'd like to admit



I'm scared that I'm interested


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm seriously thinking about avoiding someone. She wanted to date me, but I told her I wasn't ready for a relationship. After that all she has been complaining about is how guys aren't loyal or uncaring. Complaining about her ideal man or why can't guys be more like this and that. She was a good friend, but now she is just making me uncomfortable. I'm too uncomfortable to confront her about it haha!


----------



## KyryK (Dec 3, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Marazhu's Confession episode 1
> 
> [Stuff about raping co-workers]


Jesus Christ Mara you never fail to creep me the fuck out.

...The worst part is i actually find it kind of endearing, what the fuck is wrong with me.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 3, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Marazhu's Confession episode 1
> 
> I work as a chef at a local resort. Though I spend most of my time in the kitchen, I get to go outside to check with the customers. It's required to build "the experience" as our manager puts it. Trust me when I say this: with the type of guys I'm into, I get a lot eye candies at work but the only guy that really caught my eye is the guy who works at the accounting department. His name is Clemente, clems for short. He's much younger than I am, maybe with a 10 year gap, chubby, light complexion, with slight Asian facial feature. I  never get to deal with him directly since our line of work is like light years away but I strike him for a quiet and shy type. I asked my manager (who is a close friend of mine) more details about him. He told me that he's gay *fist pump* but also told me he's a bottom. Now if none of you guys know... I'm a bottom myself, I mean... I don't mind topping people especially a straight gay like clems. My manager promised that he's would help me hook up with the guy which he promised so long time ago to the point that I stopped hoping that he would but I still daydream an event where clems and I really do hook up and have sex. I wonder what my boss would do for me? Convince clems to have sex with me for a raise? Maybe he's slowly filling him in about how nice I am (in bed =3)? or maybe he'll get us together in a gathering where he drugs him and lets me get my way with him? Ohh.. I really like the last one. It somehow appeals me. I'd like to see that guy so helpless and vulnerable when I bang him. I'd like to imagine we're doing it at the public restroom inside a stall, stripped down all naked where our senses are unrestricted. I'll wrestling with him (of course he's gonna put up a weak fight) while desecrating every inch of his body. I have already thought of many position that I'll use while doing it inside a stall, the hottest of which is where he rides my cock while standing, his legs wrapped around my waste and his back against the stall walls (is there a name for such position?) I'd imagine him crying, weakly telling me to stop. Those moments where I have time to daydream about those can really give me a hard on which sometime I excuse myself to masturbate at the restroom and also mentally reenact that moment XD



Fastest transition from cute to gross as hell ever.  You have a problem.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, realest confession in the thread award goes to Marazhu...

I just came here to confess that I like to keep my 'this' counts proportionally close together... but wow...

Oh I have also been wearing my wicked new hoodie every day, and none of my coworkers have mentioned it xD
It has started getting cold... It is only a matter of time before I am wearing the hand warmers too...


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 3, 2014)

I can be a wee bit of a lush when I find good drinks.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 3, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Wow, realest confession in the thread award goes to Marazhu...
> 
> I just came here to confess that I like to keep my 'this' counts proportionally close together... but wow...
> 
> ...




What kind of hoodie / hand warmers?

OT: I feel bad for the girl in the dorm room next to mine because every now and again I can hear her crying; I do wonder if it's college stress, because it can get me down too.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 3, 2014)

I confess that I read Mara's post.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 3, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> What kind of hoodie / hand warmers?
> 
> OT: I feel bad for the girl in the dorm room next to mine because every now and again I can hear her crying; I do wonder if it's college stress, because it can get me down too.


Paw star stuff! xD 'Paw warmers' are black with red pawprints on them and the hoodie is red n black with fox ears :3 there's a pic floating around in the mugshots somewhere


----------



## Spelunkadunk (Dec 3, 2014)

I guess I might as well throw a confession up here.  When I was 16 was the first time I ever had sex with another guy ... but that's not the strange part we hooked up for quite some time after wards and ended up dating for pretty much the rest of high school.  Many drunken nights and sexual encounters later my partner invited me to meet his family at an upcomming re-union.  so I was all like sure why not sounds fun.  when I got to the re-union I was in shock cause I recognised a few people there.  Turns out my partner was my cousin ... WE DIDNT KNOW!


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 3, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Paw star stuff! xD 'Paw warmers' are black with red pawprints on them and the hoodie is red n black with fox ears :3 there's a pic floating around in the mugshots somewhere



Nice ears :3  If the paw warmers are the ones I'm thinking of, I got a version with purple fur + pawprints. I wear them around campus (when it's not too cold) with a similarly colored purple shirt; I'm trying to learn to "not give a single "darn" what random people think"


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 3, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> Nice ears :3  If the paw warmers are the ones I'm thinking of, I got a version with purple fur + pawprints. I wear them around campus (when it's not too cold) with a similarly colored purple shirt; I'm trying to learn to "not give a single "darn" what random people think"


Yeah, fuck em! xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 3, 2014)

I honestly think you all are bloody nuts. But I love you anyhow. Would share a drink with the lot of you so long as you keep the spirits high and the quarrels all in sport.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 3, 2014)

Spelunkadunk said:


> I guess I might as well throw a confession up here.  When I was 16 was the first time I ever had sex with another guy ... but that's not the strange part we hooked up for quite some time after wards and ended up dating for pretty much the rest of high school.  Many drunken nights and sexual encounters later my partner invited me to meet his family at an upcomming re-union.  so I was all like sure why not sounds fun.  when I got to the re-union I was in shock cause I recognised a few people there.  Turns out my partner was my cousin ... WE DIDNT KNOW!



Same thing happened to me.

I mean, I didn't hookup with the guy or fuck him or anything, but he was someone I kinda saw him in the halls sometimes and later found out he was my cousin. 

Not really the same, but... cut me some slack, I'm trying my best to relate to make you feel better. ;_;


----------



## Spelunkadunk (Dec 3, 2014)

In our minds we did nothing wrong we didnt know before hand and when we did know we stopped.  no need to feel bad sure i was related to the guy but OMFG the sex was great


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2014)

^I just made a mental note to never visit Alberta^


Lobar said:


> Fastest transition from cute to gross as hell ever.  You have a problem.


I have a boner >;3


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought I was perverted, but then Mara happened.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 3, 2014)

I confess I read Mara's post with a straight face and no change of opinion about him.

I'm telling ya, I've been extremely desensitized, and I'm positive furries have something to do with it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2014)

i kinda liked it honestly


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 3, 2014)

I also confess I thought Mara was a girl until I read that post.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 3, 2014)

I second that assumption.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 3, 2014)

What or who is Mara?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> What or who is Mara?


Marazhuki. Panda dude.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> words


Almost _entirely_ irrelevant but I just realized that every time I see your name I get reminded of the colour blue and I've realized why now

is because it reminds of the band Bonobo and specifically the song Cirrus and when I hear that song I think of blue and snow

I know that's entirely random but I just wanted to say it cuz it was just important!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Almost _entirely_ irrelevant but I just realized that every time I see your name I get reminded of the colour blue and I've realized why now
> 
> is because it reminds of the band Bonobo and specifically the song Cirrus and when I hear that song I think of blue and snow
> 
> I know that's entirely random but I just wanted to say it cuz it was just important!


Hehe OK. I think though, that it's just one guy and not a band (pedantryyyy.) I reeeaally like his music it's relaxing, nothing to do with his name though I swears (that's just a fun bonus), I used to listen to his songs on chillout CDs as a kid.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Hehe OK. I think though, that it's just one guy and not a band (pedantryyyy.) I reeeaally like his music it's relaxing, nothing to do with his name though I swears (that's just a fun bonus), I used to listen to his songs on chillout CDs as a kid.


ah yeah good catch, you're right. 

yeah it's good chillout. i'm a very nervous driver, so during the winter having this playing on my drive to school helped a lot~


----------



## Baz (Dec 3, 2014)

So I went to my sisters school, shes in the 1st grade and I went with my parents to a parent-teacher conference. While they were in a different room I wrote "Murrrrrr" on the board and a little anthro fox beside it. When the teacher came out she saw it, and she recognized it! We talked for a minute and it turned out my sisters 1st grade teacher is a furry!!!! I had no idea what to do then so we just talked about furries for a moment and walked off. It was probably the strangest thing that had happened in a while.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2014)

Define recognize?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

Tell me whyyyyyyy you wrote murr on the board?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 3, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Woohoo! I'm not just a crazed, horny, fetish-absorbed being from birth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True true true. Lots -if not all- fetishes or similar interests are picked up from childhood, relating to events, memories and situational stimuli. i wasn't trying to imply anyone was lying or even mistaken but it was a huge eye-opener for me when i studied up on the phenomena. LOTS of memories i held as real were suddenly shown to be false once i learned how memories are (mistakenly) formed. it's pretty much how deja-vu works, where neurons misfire and thoughts are miss-filed as long term memories.

That being said, i have memories of sexual urges and turn-ons i didn't understand (and still don't) all before i knew what sex WAS, let alone how or why it's done. i know EXACTLY what you're talking about. My wee-wee stood up for some of the weirdest shit when i was a kid. ...but being eaten by a rapping Tone Loc lizard wasn't one of them. :V


----------



## Baz (Dec 3, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Define recognize?


 She asked me who wrote that and I said I did, and then she said "Oh, im apart of a fandom that says murr and likes foxes, do you happen to be a furry?" She said that exactly so I answered her and said yeah I was.



Bonobosoph said:


> Tell me whyyyyyyy you wrote murr on the board?


 I was bored and had nothing better to do at all


----------



## Jayke (Dec 3, 2014)

I write yiff around my school, but no one has noticed yet..


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

Now lets see if I can get away with vandalising stuff with the words yiff and murr where I work...


----------



## Rekel (Dec 3, 2014)

EDIT: SHIT, I was on the wrong page.

Uh, uh, uh I confess that I shave my ass for my own pleasure


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2014)

Rekel said:


> EDIT: SHIT, I was on the wrong page.
> 
> Uh, uh, uh I confess that I shave my ass for my own pleasure


i wish i had that patience still. tried it once or twice, it just stops becoming worth it.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 3, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I write yiff around my school, but no one has noticed yet..



I have drawn random pics of my fursona around the school and as far as I known, the artist of who drawn him is still unknown. Anyway because of this I basically have my first NSFW sketch of shadow a few days ago. Some idiots thought it would of been funny to draw a dick on him....i rubbed out the sketch behind them.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

This makes me wish I was still at school so I can leave tags everywhere.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2014)

...why would you write 'murr' and 'yiff' everywhere? It would be as if I went to the states, and wrote 'muff' everywhere, so that other Angles could giggle that some-other-saxon was writing the word 'vagina' on the wall.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 3, 2014)

To know there are other furs in the vicinity.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2014)

Jayke said:


> To know there are other furs in the vicinity.



Do we only have sexual parlance? ...I guess we do.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 3, 2014)

I just realized your signature has a lyric from Safety Dance.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...why would you write 'murr' and 'yiff' everywhere? It would be as if I went to the states, and wrote 'muff' everywhere, so that other Angles could giggle that some-other-saxon was writing the word 'vagina' on the wall.


I like injokes, they induce feelings of being part of something.
Not used to being included in injokes, so it feels pretty great when I am.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm starting to enjoy getting hypnotized.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I thought I was perverted, but then Mara happened.



I agree. I would not feel right to consider myself a pervert anymore.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm starting to enjoy getting hypnotized.



Do tell. I took an interest a few years ago, although I've never been hypnotized myself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2014)

"Herm" art weirds me out.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 3, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> Do tell. I took an interest a few years ago, although I've never been hypnotized myself.



Well I hypnotized myself into a feraligatr twice already.

I still feel weight where the back spikes and tail should be. This is probably how otherkin became a thing.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Well I hypnotized myself into a feraligatr twice already.
> 
> I still feel weight where the back spikes and tail should be. This is probably how otherkin became a thing.



Heh, I almost brought up that type in my first post. I was so into it a few years ago that I emailed my college psychology professor about the subject since it was a topic covered in the class, and even asked what she made of the 'The Ottsel Files", which was someone's detailed account of undergoing transformation hypnosis like that, although she had no idea what to make of it. I do have a bit of skepticism over such a thing, but I guess I have not experienced anything like that before. Did you listen to a hypnosis file to do it?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2014)

If such a thing could actually be done, I'd use it for some just-plain-wrong pet play ;3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 3, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> Heh, I almost brought up that type in my first post. I was so into it a few years ago that I emailed my college psychology professor about the subject since it was a topic covered in the class, and even asked what she made of the 'The Ottsel Files", which was someone's detailed account of undergoing transformation hypnosis like that, although she had no idea what to make of it. I do have a bit of skepticism over such a thing, but I guess I have not experienced anything like that before. Did you listen to a hypnosis file to do it?



Yeah it was a youtube video, i posted the link on the things we love thread. It works, just not the way you would think.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> If such a thing could actually be done, I'd use it for some just-plain-wrong pet play ;3



Well there are some people that have apparently had some success, but I'm sure you could get the above result with normal hypnosis :3



Mr. Sparta said:


> Yeah it was a youtube video, i posted the link on the things we love thread. It works, just not the way you would think.



I actually kinda want to try that now for fun, but unfortunately my roommate is in the room atm. I'd probably pick an Umbreon.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

It's probably for the best that I can't be hypnotised, the file I tried out could've turned me full blown otherkin otherwise.  And not just an overenthusiastic furfag.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 3, 2014)

I tried to train myself not to cry incessantly...it worked for almost a month. 

But then I broke down, and it was horrible. 
Especially with crying a lot all at once I get really bad stress headaches. 

I really hate crying though! There's nothing endearing about it! It's a show of weakness...and people are more often going to feel awkward rather than warm and comforting if you cry around them. Plus, crying is unflattering; contorted facial features, tears, headaches, mucus. It's not a good emotional reaction.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I tried to train myself not to cry incessantly...it worked for almost a month.
> 
> But then I broke down, and it was horrible.
> Especially with crying a lot all at once I get really bad stress headaches.
> ...



Do you need an internet hug?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 3, 2014)

A good cry on my own every now and then is pretty integral to keeping me from going mad most of the time.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 3, 2014)

I can be weepy.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't cry too much, and whenever I get close, my eyes just usually naturally reject it. I used to be more of a crybaby, but I think I kinda miss being able to cry.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2014)

I cry *very *sparingly. I don't like other people seeing me that way.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 3, 2014)

Can anybody tell me how if feels like? I've never cried in my entire life. My mom told me that I've been a quiet boy when I was little. I've read in the internet that it is a product of emotional distress. Sadly... I've never been through a emotional distress. My life never went hell for a moment


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2014)

I cried constantly as a child and cried more than a few times over tour. I can kinda understand how you feel. It sucks a lot, especially when you don't want to show it and the next thing you know it's just happening. :c


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 3, 2014)

I cry over anything and everything, I hate it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 3, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Do you need an internet hug?



Heh, I actually don't (at least not for any negative feeling) and this was a mere general confession. 

But I'm glad you'd ask ^_^



Marazhuki said:


> Can anybody tell me how if feels like? I've never cried in my entire life. My mom told me that I've been a quiet boy when I was little. I've read in the internet that it is a product of emotional distress. Sadly... I've never been through a emotional distress. My life never went hell for a moment



Kind of ironic that you're using the word sadly, I would think not going through severe emotional distress is a good thing. 

I'd like to be in your situation, 

Anyways, as far as 'what it feels like' in my case a lot of shaky breathing, eyes welling up with moisture, having to constantly wipe your palms against your lower eyelids to clear it away, shaking,...and in my case since I've mastered silently crying I've traded making gasping noises and sniffling for having a stuffy nose and mouth breathing. 

Extremely unpleasant description, I know >:/

Hence why I like to avoid stress as much as I can but that doesnt seem to work...

Not pleasant...


----------



## Godtier (Dec 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Kind of ironic that you're using the word sadly, I would think not going through severe emotional distress is a good thing.
> 
> I'd like to be in your situation,
> 
> ...



Good description - it sounds unpleasant because it is. A good cry settles your emotions sometimes, though. A necessary evil?

But yeah, extremely skeptical on the whole "never crying ever" thing. Although coupled with the whole "i want to rape my coworker" thing...I guess it makes sense.

You are a touched individual, Mara.


----------



## Kleric (Dec 3, 2014)

I kind of want to cry right now... it feels necessary..

I must give into being weak! just in this moment.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 3, 2014)

My body has become so (extra) tired from staying up until 3am to study half the nights for final exams that during the day my mind is incapable of mustering the energy to even think naughty thoughts :/


----------



## Godtier (Dec 4, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> My body has become so (extra) tired from staying up until 3am to study half the nights for final exams that during the day my mind is incapable of mustering the energy to even think naughty thoughts :/



Good luck on your exams! I'm in the same boat. There will be plenty of time after for that business, my friend (or so I tell myself to cope LOL)


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 4, 2014)

Godtier said:


> Good luck on your exams! I'm in the same boat. There will be plenty of time after for that business, my friend (or so I tell myself to cope LOL)



It's gonna be a pain, but at least we'll both be free soon, although the process is usually delayed by one teacher putting a final on the last possible day at 8am.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I write yiff around my school, but no one has noticed yet..



I've scratched YIFF IS HOT and I <3 YIFF into the wall of the mall bathroom stall but nobody wrote anything in reaction.

Not even when the sports fanatics came during homecoming week and wrote a lot of penises and sports fanboyism/home team betrayal and pointed the word FAG at my "Jack Off Tally".


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 4, 2014)

I forgot about this place... now it's winter, and I always keep my hood up because I hate how I look


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I forgot about this place... now it's winter, and I always keep my hood up because I hate how I look



Hey, haven't seen you in a while. I was going to wish you happy birthday but you hadn't logged on in forever.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 4, 2014)

I just turned off my dubstep, I'm tired after animating 12 Minecraft textures.

I can hear voices talking about me and I can hear like a mix of country and tribal music through the sounds of fans and furnaces. ;w;

Should I sleep?


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Hypnagogic auditory hallucinations? Go to sleep.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok o3o

See you in the morning sweet prince

Heeeeeeee 030


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 4, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Can anybody tell me how if feels like? I've never cried in my entire life. My mom told me that I've been a quiet boy when I was little. I've read in the internet that it is a product of emotional distress. Sadly... I've never been through a emotional distress. My life never went hell for a moment



I'm a bit selfish and have only cried from the death of loved ones and certain stories. Crying because of loss sucks balls and is awful~ but when a story is able to make me cry~ its one of the best feelings ever. Its extremely refreshing and reminds me that I've still got a soul somewhere inside. C: Any book/movie/game that can get an emotional response from me gets an instant A+ since it so rarely happens its a treat.


----------



## Kleric (Dec 4, 2014)

I was warned... but I didn't listen.
I have joined a Hug-boxish furry community... and have payed the price.

Forgive me brethren! !


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 4, 2014)

Kleric said:


> I was warned... but I didn't listen.
> I have joined a Hug-boxish furry community... and have payed the price.
> 
> Forgive me brethren! !



What could be so wrong with it? I did almost look for one of those before FA, but maybe it was the variation of types of people that drew me here; everything isn't always magic and sunshine.


----------



## Kleric (Dec 4, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> What could be so wrong with it? I did almost look for one of those before FA, but maybe it was the variation of types of people that drew me here; everything isn't always magic and sunshine.


The problem was I wasn't magic and sunshine-y enough for them! I was fed cyanide cake and castrated...

(Actually the acts of being fed cyanide cake and being castrated is what made me and the other guy shunned away from the chat box)


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't fully enjoy greasy pizza because it just looks and feels so god damn fatty.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 4, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I've scratched YIFF IS HOT and I <3 YIFF into the wall of the mall bathroom stall but nobody wrote anything in reaction.
> 
> Not even when the sports fanatics came during homecoming week and wrote a lot of penises and sports fanboyism/home team betrayal and pointed the word FAG at my *"Jack Off Tally".*



The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Jayke (Dec 4, 2014)

Yay graffiti!


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 4, 2014)

Jayke said:


> Yay graffiti!


Yiff-iti?


----------



## Jayke (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes. Yiffiti. YES.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 4, 2014)

Fallow I think the better question is what ISN'T wrong with me.

...Well I have good hygiene so there's that...


----------



## Jayke (Dec 4, 2014)

Prepare the Super permanent markers!


----------



## Hewge (Dec 4, 2014)

and my mother was a hentai school girl! 

_AAAHHH_


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jayke said:


> Prepare the Super permanent markers!



*cough* Or car keys.

ALL of my stuff is written in car key.

Except that one time I wrote my mom's phone number asking for a good time.


----------



## Gronix (Dec 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I tried to train myself not to cry incessantly...it worked for almost a month.
> 
> But then I broke down, and it was horrible.
> Especially with crying a lot all at once I get really bad stress headaches.
> ...



Bewh, kinda same thing here.

I learned to resist crying in general, but it still easily slips trough.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 4, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> *cough* Or car keys.
> 
> ALL of my stuff is written in car key.
> 
> Except that one time I wrote *my mom's phone number asking for a good time*.


XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 4, 2014)

Last night I was driving about to pick up my mum from a workplace dinnerthing.
I drove past an airfield and there were some hornets practicing langings I presume.
For the remainder of the trip I could constantly hear F/A-18 hornets over the car, and there most likely wasn't any.
3h of sleep and a long day behind me, might've been auditory hallucinations caused by sleep deprivation.


----------



## Booker (Dec 4, 2014)

Just gave my cat a potato chip because she's a vegetarian


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 4, 2014)

Booker said:


> Just gave my cat a potato chip because she's a vegetarian



...how can your cat be a vegetarian?


----------



## Booker (Dec 4, 2014)

I asked her the same thing!


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 4, 2014)

It's easy, you just feed her potatoes chips.

(You can't feed a cat potato chips, don't even try it. They don't do well with greasy, fatty foods.)


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't feed your pets crisps people!!


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Don't feed your pets *crisps people*!!









I could not resist.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 4, 2014)

I tried that Pokemon hypnosis video and I didn't really seem to get much of an effect; same with the other times I've tried hypnosis, although this time in my mind it "looked" like it was literally trying to render an Umbreon, starting with an outline in the darkness, then a few glimpses of it in color.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 4, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> ...Well I have good hygiene so there's that...



THANK YOU.

THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I could not resist.



Well that's odd.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Well that's odd.



Crisps people? Get it? 

I thought it was funny at the time.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I could not resist.


Actually he looks a little pissed, he's got a chip on his shoulder and... well everywhere else too


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 4, 2014)

About two hours ago I ended six years long acquaintanceship (and as for me it's very long) with two of my buddies. Reason? I want to have nothing in common with thieves. 

*Again* they both counterfeited their monthly public transport tickets worth 100 zÅ‚. I could understand, no, wait, tolerate that if they barely managed to make ends meet, but no. They both earn moderately decent pay of 2000 and 2500 zÅ‚. After paying all monthly inevitable expenses (rent, bills, food) they have 1000 and 1500 zÅ‚ of savings/free money. This is unacceptable. But what's the worst is their line of defense. "We don't want to feed this country with our money because it's this country fault that we're so poor" Really? Really? 

We had a friendly beer at their place... but after that I told them what I think about it, packed my things, apologized for eating their food and using their electricity to charge my cell - because obviously they can't afford it, turned, walked out and drove home by the first night bus. I'm not going to turn them in, but I sincerely hope that they will fail next control check. Suspended prison sentence will suit them just fine.  I'm so mad. I'm so fucking mad. Two decent people, almost friends. Fuck You


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> About two hours ago I ended six years long acquaintanceship (and as for me it's very long) with two of my buddies. Reason? I want to have northing in common with thieves.
> 
> *Again* they both counterfeited their monthly public transport tickets worth 100 zÅ‚. I could understand, no, wait, tolerate that if they barely managed to make ends meet, but no. They both earn moderately decent pay of 2000 and 2500 zÅ‚. After paying all monthly inevitable expenses (rent, bills, food) they have 1000 and 1500 zÅ‚ of savings/free money. This is unacceptable. But what's the worst is their line of defense. "We don't want to feed this country with our money because it's this country fault that we're so poor" Really? Really?
> 
> We had a friendly beer and their place... but after that I told them what I think about it, packed my things, apologized for eating their food and using their electricity to charge my cell - because obviously they can't afford it, turned, walked out and drove home by the first night bus. I'm not going to turn them in, but I sincerely hope that they will fail next control check. Suspended prison sentence will suit them just fine.  I'm so mad. I'm so fucking mad. Two decent people, almost friends. Fuck You



That's about $30, same for a bus pass here. That's significant , but prison or even probation seems harsh (for embezzlement under $250, 6 months in jail or a $500 fine is the maximum here). I can't believe anyone would take such a risk if it could be avoided.


----------



## Booker (Dec 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> It's easy, you just feed her potatoes chips.
> 
> (You can't feed a cat potato chips, don't even try it. They don't do well with greasy, fatty foods.)



Trying pretzels the chips didn't go over well


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 4, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> About two hours ago I ended six years long acquaintanceship (and as for me it's very long) with two of my buddies. Reason? I want to have nothing in common with thieves.
> 
> *Again* they both counterfeited their monthly public transport tickets worth 100 zÅ‚. I could understand, no, wait, tolerate that if they barely managed to make ends meet, but no. They both earn moderately decent pay of 2000 and 2500 zÅ‚. After paying all monthly inevitable expenses (rent, bills, food) they have 1000 and 1500 zÅ‚ of savings/free money. This is unacceptable. But what's the worst is their line of defense. "We don't want to feed this country with our money because it's this country fault that we're so poor" Really? Really?
> 
> We had a friendly beer at their place... but after that I told them what I think about it, packed my things, apologized for eating their food and using their electricity to charge my cell - because obviously they can't afford it, turned, walked out and drove home by the first night bus. I'm not going to turn them in, but I sincerely hope that they will fail next control check. Suspended prison sentence will suit them just fine.  I'm so mad. I'm so fucking mad. Two decent people, almost friends. Fuck You



I have to confess, if a train destination has no ticket gates, I get on the train without just in case the ticket conductor doesn't come over. If they do, I buy the ticket, if they don't, free ride.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 4, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> About two hours ago I ended six years long acquaintanceship (and as for me it's very long) with two of my buddies. Reason? I want to have nothing in common with thieves.
> 
> *Again* they both counterfeited their monthly public transport tickets worth 100 zÅ‚. I could understand, no, wait, tolerate that if they barely managed to make ends meet, but no. They both earn moderately decent pay of 2000 and 2500 zÅ‚. After paying all monthly inevitable expenses (rent, bills, food) they have 1000 and 1500 zÅ‚ of savings/free money. This is unacceptable. But what's the worst is their line of defense. "We don't want to feed this country with our money because it's this country fault that we're so poor" Really? Really?
> 
> We had a friendly beer at their place... but after that I told them what I think about it, packed my things, apologized for eating their food and using their electricity to charge my cell - because obviously they can't afford it, turned, walked out and drove home by the first night bus. I'm not going to turn them in, but I sincerely hope that they will fail next control check. Suspended prison sentence will suit them just fine.  I'm so mad. I'm so fucking mad. Two decent people, almost friends. Fuck You



I think you're exaggerating a bit, if you want to do *yourself* a favor, forget about it


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 4, 2014)

Booker said:


> Trying pretzels the chips didn't go over well


Just don't.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 4, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I have to confess, if a train destination has no ticket gates, I get on the train without just in case the ticket conductor doesn't come over. If they do, I buy the ticket, if they don't, free ride.



The train here going in and out of Boston sometimes does that, granted it's the commuter rail which costs about $6 one way but there's been plenty of times I've hopped on late at night and the conductor just walks on by without getting a ticket from me.


----------



## mcjoel (Dec 4, 2014)

I eat whipped cream from the can like an animal!


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Sometimes I eat butter. As in just butter. Yum.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if I am this entitled bitch who expects shit and gets angry like a brat whenever I don't get my way.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I am this entitled bitch who expects shit and gets angry like a brat whenever I don't get my way.


This is essentially me.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 5, 2014)

I did a good deed today. I never felt this good about a good deed before.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I did a good deed today. I never felt this good about a good deed before.



What kind of deed would that be?



RedSavage said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I am this entitled bitch who expects shit and gets angry like a brat whenever I don't get my way.



Kinda sounds a little like my bf tbh (I love him dearly though)


I'm gonna feel silly for it in the morning, but my recent hypno thing kinda made me interested in trying to make contact with someone that supposedly successfully underwent transformation hypnosis, and gradually over a year grew to see himself as an Ottsel. Of course not something I'd be interested in experiencing, but he had quite an interesting journal of his experiences over that time (and I seem to have the only copy of it left, since it's gone from the site). Since I was a Psychology student back then, I was quite interested in the idea of such a radical change in self-perception, and now here I am 3 years later trying to satisfy that curiosity.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 5, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> What kind of deed would that be?



Just helping out a friend. Not going to go into detail, but it just feels good to have someone that trusts you enough to tell you their troubles and even cry in front of you. It feels even better to be able to help them in a time of need. No one ever needed me that much and no one has definitely shed a tear around me. I always wanted to be seen as dependable, now I finally achieved that goal.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2014)

I usually dismiss fans of the Redwall series as fox-haters.


----------



## Angellothefox (Dec 5, 2014)

My confession I sometimes assume because of the avartar I think someone is a female or male.

Boy I get a shock when I am wrong


----------



## Angellothefox (Dec 5, 2014)

OOC
I like to make stories and videos at troll and screw around with people.

Not saying I like trolling because I do not!

But if it is in a story or if I had the know how to do in in a video game having a charictor trolling you or the game itself trolling you is good.
I also like games at screw with my mind troll me like the professor Oaks Uncle in Pokemon games.
Also not knowing what on earth is going on in Batman Alkham Asylum with scarcrow fear guess and when you think the Joker is going to escape in the lift when the lights go out.


----------



## Kookyfox (Dec 5, 2014)

According to some random guys from church who (not so legally) gave flyers at my University, I am a spawn from the devil... Well they also kind of hear me talk about my sexuality, and saw me checking my phone that has an Iron Maiden background... and when they told me that my depravity could be cured with prayer I might have felt really angry at them and miiiiight bu just might have told them they seriously needed to fuck off for being so intolerent and also for advertizing their ideology in an educational structure.

Ooops


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Just helping out a friend. Not going to go into detail, but it just feels good to have someone that trusts you enough to tell you their troubles and even cry in front of you. It feels even better to be able to help them in a time of need. No one ever needed me that much and no one has definitely shed a tear around me. I always wanted to be seen as dependable, now I finally achieved that goal.



That's actually really sweet. They've got a good friend.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Last night I was driving about to pick up my mum from a workplace dinnerthing.
> I drove past an airfield and there were some hornets practicing langings I presume.
> For the remainder of the trip I could constantly hear F/A-18 hornets over the car, and there most likely wasn't any.
> 3h of sleep and a long day behind me, might've been auditory hallucinations caused by sleep deprivation.



When i was at home and in high school, i lived right on a highway way out in the middle of nowhere. My room was the only one with a window facing said highway. At night during the summer i slept with a large window fan running on high. There was something about the white noise that caused me to hear traffic passing outside even though there was none. Not like a constant "vroom" by the house but i persistent "whoosh" of individual passing cars punctuated with the occasional semi truck. Again, with NO actual traffic passing by. it didn't happen all the time but when it did, that shit kept me awake at night.

Sometimes i could even hear people talking, arguing, videogame sound effects, etc. White noise can do some weird stuff to your head.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> When i was at home and in high school, i lived right on a highway way out in the middle of nowhere. My room was the only one with a window facing said highway. At night during the summer i slept with a large window fan running on high. There was something about the white noise that caused me to hear traffic passing outside even though there was none. Not like a constant "vroom" by the house but i persistent "whoosh" of individual passing cars punctuated with the occasional semi truck. Again, with NO actual traffic passing by. it didn't happen all the time but when it did, that shit kept me awake at night.
> 
> Sometimes i could even hear people talking, arguing, videogame sound effects, etc. White noise can do some weird stuff to your head.


Indeed. The car I drove has a bit of a troubled window insulation so it wheezes when going at higher speeds. It's entirely possible my brain just wassumed that faint sound to sound like a jet, just like your fan sounded like cars.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 5, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This is essentially me.



"I am right all the time so the things I want must always be the right thing."

Basically my thought process. 



belmonkey said:


> Kinda sounds a little like my bf tbh (I love him dearly though)



Thing is I'd like to to think I'm not. In retrospect, I don't ask for much at all. But, when I do, I kind of expect to get it because it's the rare time I actually ask for something. And when I don't, it's like, "FUCK YOU I never ask for shit. I should get this one thing!"

Which is a bit bitchy, the more I think about it.


----------



## Gronix (Dec 5, 2014)

I uncontrollably addicted to biting off my fingernails ever since I was a kid.
I also did that to my toe nails for a good amount of time, but I stopped after a while cuz it was too dirty :U
....I still do it rarely x3


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 5, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I uncontrollably addicted to biting off my fingernails ever since I was a kid.
> I also did that to my toe nails for a good amount of time, but I stopped after a while cuz it was too dirty :U
> ....I still do it rarely x3



Gronix is flexible.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 5, 2014)

I have this weird paranoia going on that makes me think the relationship I have with my current GF isn't going to work out and is inevitably doomed. The only thing that holds water as to why I have this fear is because I'm constantly broke and she lives on the other side of the country and I guess it is because the circumstances were identical with my ex and money was the reason I broke up the last time... That and her parents were the typical rich guys afraid a bum steals their daughter.

So yeah, I guess my past experience kinda left me this """"mental scar"""" about no being able to make long-distance relationships work, but she is "the One" as you could say. I feel in total osmosis with her and we've already managed to read the other's mind (sort of) multiple times. Damn you paranoia !


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 5, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> All this



Solution: Get bitchin' job to make mo' money. i don't know how economy works in France or what kind of work is available, but if you really think that's the issue (not having funds to see her, drifting, etc), any moment you're not together you need to be working somehow to see her. If one thing don't work--try another. Look in places you've never looked before. 

Just some ignorant advice from overseas~


----------



## Gronix (Dec 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Gronix is flexible.



I wouldn't say so, it's the only thing I can do :V


----------



## Kookyfox (Dec 5, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I have this weird paranoia going on that makes me think the relationship I have with my current GF isn't going to work out and is inevitably doomed. The only thing that holds water as to why I have this fear is because I'm constantly broke and she lives on the other side of the country and I guess it is because the circumstances were identical with my ex and money was the reason I broke up the last time... That and her parents were the typical rich guys afraid a bum steals their daughter.
> 
> So yeah, I guess my past experience kinda left me this """"mental scar"""" about no being able to make long-distance relationships work, but she is "the One" as you could say. I feel in total osmosis with her and we've already managed to read the other's mind (sort of) multiple times. Damn you paranoia !



Long distance relationships can be harsh, especially if you are broke! I mean the SNCF's prices don't help when it comes to traveling across the country.
Stop with your paranoia, there's no reason to be afraid of anything if you match that perfectly!


----------



## BRN (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't remember when or where "Enclosure" played in MGS4. Anybody help me out? :?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 5, 2014)

Kookyfox said:


> Long distance relationships can be harsh, especially if you are broke! I mean the SNCF's prices don't help when it comes to traveling across the country.
> Stop with your paranoia, there's no reason to be afraid of anything if you match that perfectly!



Yeah... That's why I usually use car-sharing (j'ai pas le mot pour co-voiturage ^^) as an alternate. And I guess my past experience kinda burned me out... But yeah, she is too awesome to let her go, so I'll definitely make sure to do the right thing.

RedSavage : let's just say that my physical condition isn't the best right now and I received a mail concerning an application that wasn't positive just an hour ago. It's a bitch to get the job I want, but I'll persevere until I obtain it.

Also : holy hell Kooky, you're from Bordeaux too


----------



## Kookyfox (Dec 5, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Yeah... That's why I usually use car-sharing (j'ai pas le mot pour co-voiturage ^^) as an alternate. And I guess my past experience kinda burned me out... But yeah, she is too awesome to let her go, so I'll definitely make sure to do the right thing.
> 
> 
> Also : holy hell Kooky, you're from Bordeaux too



Yeah , carpooling (covoiturage) is a good alternative, though watch out if you use BlaBlaCar, it's owned by the SNCF and they are the ones who set the prices.
And oh well... Le monde est petit!


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I have to confess, if a train destination has no ticket gates, I get on the train without just in case the ticket conductor doesn't come over. If they do, I buy the ticket, if they don't, free ride.



I hate it when people obey the law and rules only because they fear the punishment.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I hate it when people obey the law and rules only because they fear the punishment.



I hate it when people think they do good just because they obey the law and rules


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 5, 2014)

Detecting chaotic neutral allingment. Engaging anschluss.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 5, 2014)

I always imagine french people to be the best kisser in the world.

And also... Greek art gives me a hard on


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2014)

I've always turned a blind eye to what I thought was a hack issue in the past, mostly because "I don't remember posting this stuff" instinct doesn't count as proof. 



RedLeFrench said:


> Yeah... That's why I usually use car-sharing (j'ai pas le mot pour co-voiturage ^^)


Oh, it's carpooling!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2014)

Kookyfox said:


> According to some random guys from church who (not so legally) gave flyers at my University, I am a spawn from the devil... Well they also kind of hear me talk about my sexuality, and saw me checking my phone that has an Iron Maiden background... and when they told me that my depravity could be cured with prayer I might have felt really angry at them and miiiiight bu just might have told them they seriously needed to fuck off for being so intolerent and also for advertizing their ideology in an educational structure.
> 
> Ooops


 Fuck them, the knuckle-dragging sheepfuckers they idolize, and the vile sandpit that spawned them.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 5, 2014)

I wanted to ask my brother to get his Medicine Man neighbor to hex a charm for my secret santa person, but I just couldn't make myself do it. I'm going to feel bad about it for the rest of the month.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 5, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I always imagine french people to be the best kisser in the world.
> 
> And also... Greek art gives me a hard on



A while ago, there was an international contest to see who the best kisser was, and a Frenchman won.
http://qi.com/infocloud/kissing


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 5, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> A while ago, there was an international contest to see who the best kisser was, and a Frenchman won.
> http://qi.com/infocloud/kissing



American Kisses: Flaccid

How interesting


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 5, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> A while ago, there was an international contest to see who the best kisser was, and a Frenchman won.
> http://qi.com/infocloud/kissing


So french people kiss the best?

>go to france
>find some random homeless person, making sure they're actually french
>buy him a plane ticket to murica
>make him US citizen
>Kissing contest comes back
>enter frenchmen into contest as a murican
>french murican wins cuz he's french
>murica is always #1

In the meantime... I think I'm uncovering a hypno fetish. Those spirals turn me on a bit.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any thoughts on butting in on things you're not technically apart of?
I relate to certain groups of people in millions upon millions of ways apart from the most important thing so I donâ€™t want to keep posting on all their stuff on tumblr when Iâ€™m merelly nothing but a sympathiser. Itâ€™s like, do I have a right to share what common ground I have with them? Or do I let them get on with it? Itâ€™s kinda bugging me. 
Said groups of people are quite spiritual, animists, if you will. And while I have close attatchments for some wildlife to the point of feeling a buddha like zen around them, and wearing accessories related to them and shiz, I am totally lacking the fundamental beliefs of said group I actually really quite enjoy observing from a relative distance. (Totally never been the spiritual type) And some are all spiritual about animals I FUCKING LOVE and by sheer coincidence our personalities match like hell and they speak so much sense all the time. But I feel like I'm bugging them if I reblog too much because dang I'm not even one of you.


----------



## Saga (Dec 5, 2014)

I never seed my torrents.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2014)

Saga said:


> I never seed my torrents.



literally hitler


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on butting in on things you're not technically apart of?
> I relate to certain groups of people in millions upon millions of ways apart from the most important thing so I donâ€™t want to keep posting on all their stuff on tumblr when Iâ€™m merelly nothing but a sympathiser. Itâ€™s like, do I have a right to share what common ground I have with them? Or do I let them get on with it? Itâ€™s kinda bugging me.
> Said groups of people are quite spiritual, animists, if you will. And while I have close attatchments for some wildlife to the point of feeling a buddha like zen around them, and wearing accessories related to them and shiz, I am totally lacking the fundamental beliefs of said group I actually really quite enjoy observing from a relative distance. (Totally never been the spiritual type) And some are all spiritual about animals I FUCKING LOVE and by sheer coincidence our personalities match like hell and they speak so much sense all the time. But I feel like I'm bugging them if I reblog too much because dang I'm not even one of you.



I think I know what you're talking about. I would go ahead, you can't hurt anything and they'll let you know if you bug them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 5, 2014)

Saga said:


> I never seed my torrents.



No wonder my porn downloads are slow


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 5, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> American Kisses: Flaccid
> 
> How interesting



_quite _interesting



Mr. Sparta said:


> So french people kiss the best?
> 
> >go to france
> >find some random homeless person, making sure they're actually french
> ...



MURRICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Saga (Dec 5, 2014)

I have sex in the missionary position for the sole purpose of procreation


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I think I know what you're talking about. I would go ahead, you can't hurt anything and they'll let you know if you bug them.


I suppose, I just get kinda worried since I'm not part of their little thing, and others are starting to follow me on tumblr probably because they see I reblog things from other followers, and post using my alias, and have too much fun using it.
There is a bonobo type, and orang type, I follow and talk to sometimes (one drew my av) and they are totally chill and I relate to them on crazy levels. But like I said, I get paranoid that I'm somehow butting in on something super important to them. Where for me it's just admiring the level of spirituality they have that I don't and never will.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 5, 2014)

Saga said:


> I have sex in the missionary position for the sole purpose of procreation



You monster, how do you live with yourself?!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> You monster, how do you live with yourself?!


By making more of himself, until he runs out of space to keep them.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I suppose, I just get kinda worried since I'm not part of their little thing, and others are starting to follow me on tumblr probably because they see I reblog things from other followers, and post using my alias, and have too much fun using it.
> There is a bonobo type, and orang type, I follow and talk to sometimes (one drew my av) and they are totally chill and I relate to them on crazy levels. But like I said, I get paranoid that I'm somehow butting in on something super important to them. Where for me it's just admiring the level of spirituality they have that I don't and never will.



Just don't fake anything, it'll be fine.


----------



## Saga (Dec 5, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> You monster, how do you live with yourself?!


Working double shifts at the local orphanage when I'm not volunteering at the christian youth center


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2014)

I felt the urge to kiss a very svelte, attractive customer when he leaned over to look at the item I was helping him with today. I knew nothing about his orientation or relationship status, only that he was twinky-looking and his pants were riding a bit low.


----------



## Feste (Dec 5, 2014)

I really really like wearing a suit. I think it's the only thing I look good in. I have one with pinstripes and suspenders; I look like I'm in the Mafia ^.^.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 5, 2014)

fuck it, i've been trying to tell myself and tell other people that i've been trying to focus but tonight i just went ham on the vibes and recorded it. it's half ok half bullshit and i'm just gonna put it on my fa page, just because i'm absolutely sick of making _zero_ progress. trying to convince myself and setting myself up to work only makes me do less, i keep pushing it away for this or this or this and i can't handle it anymore where i'm jst consistently giving up without any effort. i'm also sick of just finding ways out of not being where i want to be, or just throwing away thousands of improvisations just because i don't like them, i'm not learning anything from that, and i need to start making something of this rather than just sitting around and playing the same three chord structures. 

i don't even know why i'm mad. i think i'm just high on frantic energy because i really did go a little crazy on the vibes. my shitty phone recorder couldn't hold it all and there's a fair amount of distortion in places; not that i care entirely.

i'm not even sure any of this makes sense, i just really feel like i have to put these recordings up, even though they aren't good.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> In the meantime... I think I'm uncovering a hypno fetish. Those spirals turn me on a bit.



Embrace it :3  Tried any more videos or files?

Confession: I accidentally saw up my brother's shorts years ago and it was at just the right angle that I got an eye full; his super jacked muscles may be compensating for something.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> cut



You make sense. I'd like to hear it if you still want to put it out.


----------



## Coffox (Dec 6, 2014)

I actually kind of like Windows phone OS...

(I would rather Android, but Windows OS is so butterfluffsmooth with terribly minimal app market)


----------



## Angellothefox (Dec 6, 2014)

OOC
(In the morning I am your fairly advrage guy male man. But at night when I get my plastation on or whatever gaming system I am a bad psychopathic killer a thief a vandal a bully!
I like the video game world there are more then one way to make a person suffer!)


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 6, 2014)

Once upon I time I was a tremendous dA-tard. 
Once upon I time I made a PLZ account, which is basically just a sock-puppet account for the use of an emoticon avatar. 


To this date it has 112,000 page views and 10,687 mentions across the site since I last purged the messages. Something about the reality of this having more page views than any of my creative endeavours to date is both laughable and sad at the same time. Here it is. http://superw00tplz.deviantart.com/


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 6, 2014)

I used to be on a Call of Duty Black Ops forum years ago, and like every other post I mentioned knifing, and I was pretty sure I was among the best killers with a knife in that game.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

I, henceforth known as super-w00t-KyryK, pledge to spread w00t in an effort to make life just a bit more awesome by pointing out the win in all of us.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

^ w00t!


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 6, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I, henceforth known as super-w00t-KyryK, pledge to spread w00t in an effort to make life just a bit more awesome by pointing out the win in all of us.





ZettaBit said:


> ^ w00t!



Hahah oh man y'all are gonna give me ptsd.

In all honesty I think the positiveness was what kicked it off. I just felt like, hey! People should get more recognition for the awesome crap they do every day! From the small stuff to the big stuff. And so that whole thing happened.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 6, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Hahah oh man y'all are gonna give me ptsd.
> 
> In all honesty I think the positiveness was what kicked it off. I just felt like, hey! People should get more recognition for the awesome crap they do every day! From the small stuff to the big stuff. And so that whole thing happened.



Yeah i like the small stuff that makes you feel better,  noticed today I'm getting a lot better on piano and it honestly feels great. Im not jtrekki level but its good enough to know i can achieve something now.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 6, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Once upon I time I was a tremendous dA-tard.
> Once upon I time I made a PLZ account, which is basically just a sock-puppet account for the use of an emoticon avatar.
> 
> 
> To this date it has 112,000 page views and 10,687 mentions across the site since I last purged the messages. Something about the reality of this having more page views than any of my creative endeavours to date is both laughable and sad at the same time. Here it is. http://superw00tplz.deviantart.com/



Once upon a time I had a SceneKids account. I think I might have been the oldest person on there.

As horrific as that is, I think I can be absolved a little bit from getting rid of it after a few days when people stopped sending me friend requests.

On another topic, I have an awful tendency to start learning a song on the guitar and get bored half way through and move on to something else. I know the first half of about 20 songs but not much else.

I know ONE song all the way through (and that was an easy one).

I'm like this with my OWN music. I have about 10 half-written songs and 3 that are fully skeletoned.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 6, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> On another topic, I have an awful tendency to start learning a song on the guitar and get bored half way through and move on to something else. I know the first half of about 20 songs but not much else.
> 
> I know ONE song all the way through (and that was an easy one).
> 
> I'm like this with my OWN music. I have about 10 half-written songs and 3 that are fully skeletoned.


Speaking of this, I have a minor habit of starting something, and not following through with it, whether it be movies, books, or hobbies that I want to get into.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Yeah i like the small stuff that makes you feel better,  noticed today I'm getting a lot better on piano and it honestly feels great. Im not jtrekki level but its good enough to know i can achieve something now.



Was that submission from the comic thread done on a keyboard? You have to record something for me, I'd like to hear you.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 6, 2014)

I always feel embarrassed after writing what I later perceive as silly nonsense, like I'm continuously drunk-texting though sober. It always takes me a while to register what shit I come out with. Then I want to quit the internet forever.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 6, 2014)

If I ever get a job in law enforcement, I'm immediately changing my 'sona species to a pig


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If I ever get a job in law enforcement, I'm immediately changing my 'sona species to a pig



That would be fucking epic xD

_
I confess I would love to see art of my fursona beating up a law enforcer with a baseball bat


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That would be fucking epic xD
> 
> _
> I confess I would love to see art of my fursona beating up a law enforcer with a baseball bat



Does a security gaurd count? Maybe we could split a comission.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 6, 2014)

I scoffed aloud when somebody mistook me for a rabbit in a stream.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm getting married!!!

[01:35:51] giggles.vixen2: are u online?
[01:37:17]  Kyryk: yeah...who are you?
[01:37:37] giggles vixen: whats up, how r u?
[01:40:03]  Kyryk: i have no absolutely idea who you are so unless you tell me where you know me from i'm just gonna ignore you
[01:40:28] giggles vixen: well im bored, you sound nice lets have some fun..
[01:42:38]  Kyryk: well i'm very gay and have a boyfriend but i have a sneaking suspicion that won't make any difference to you 
[01:44:57]  Kyryk: i'm also a robot from the future and i have to tell you that you are the key to saving mankind from total destruction!!!
[01:45:30] giggles vixen: my cam is turned on.. . wanna take a p eek? Ill show ya but dont tell any one, ok?
[01:48:00] Kyryk: there's no time for webcam titties now woman, the world is at stake!
[01:48:27] Kyryk: we have to start training you for the robot nazi zombie apocalypse
[01:48:33] giggles vixen: im gonna give you a cam invite, all ya have to do is Accept, ill show ya
[01:48:35]  Kyryk: there's no time to lose!!!
[01:48:49] Kyryk: no, NO
[01:48:57] Kyryk: your tits will doom us all!!!
[01:49:04] giggles vixen: you don't need a cam to see me  im almost nude right now, my nipples are soo nipply
[01:50:58] Kyryk: sorry i don't like nipply nipples, only hairy ones
[01:51:28] giggles vixen: this is me clic k here [link] and click on join (Accept invite)
[01:53:12]  Kyryk: but if i see you naked we'll be married in the eyes of allah, are you willing to accept that?
[01:53:39] giggles vixen: its entirely free, its just for age verification purposes.. keeps the young ones out. hehe
[01:54:55] Kyryk: so you'll be happy to marry me as long as i'm not a child?
[01:55:17] Kyryk: well i'm glad my future wife has principles
[01:55:26] giggles vixen: just get your login when you click Accept Invite here [link], hurry im wearing black panties.. im sooo turned on
[01:56:07] Kyryk: O_O i'm wearing black panties too, we have so much in common!
[01:56:15] Kyryk: is a summer wedding good for you?
[01:56:39] giggles vixen: ok once ur in my chat room go 2 private with me so we can talk just me and u
[01:57:39] Kyryk: ah so we can discuss the wedding plans in detail, good plan

So who wants to come to the wedding?


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I'm getting married!!!
> 
> -snip-
> 
> So who wants to come to the wedding?



Good for you, bro! Sign me up for 1 plus none. xD

OT:
I has a bottle. Trying some JD Tennessee Honey tonight. No more fireball... I think I ruined my taste for that last time >_< 
Who wants to come over for shots? xP


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 6, 2014)

That's beautiful man. I'm glad you found someone with such nipply nipples.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

Honey and liquor is quite an awkward flavor... Not what I was expecting at all, based on the reviews of others, but not too terribly bad.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 6, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I'm getting married!!!


*â€‹YOU SLUT*


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Good for you, bro! Sign me up for 1 plus none. xD


Fantastic! So that's Zetta sitting alone in a corner so far. Her family won't be at the wedding because they're members of the Nigerian royal family and they were imprisoned during a military coup. I can't afford to pay for their release atm despite their generous offer of doubling my money as thanks so we've got loads of empty chairs to fill.


> OT:
> I has a bottle. Trying some JD Tennessee Honey tonight. No more fireball... I think I ruined my taste for that last time >_<
> Who wants to come over for shots? xP


Sign me up man, i'll take any opportunity to do shots. ^_^



Alexxx-Returns said:


> That's beautiful man. I'm glad you found someone with such nipply nipples.


Thank you, marrying someone with super nipply nipples is all i've ever wanted. ^_^



Evan of Phrygia said:


> *â€‹YOU SLUT*



...Look who's talking. ;p


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 6, 2014)

I want to snuggle and headkiss ZettaBit's new avatar.

  To me, Osamu Tezuka's works seem to reflect a ridiculously childish perspective of the world. Every time I try to watch something he made, I have to stop because of the double-red manchild alert it sets off.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 6, 2014)

Can I come to the wedding of the century?


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Fantastic! So that's Zetta sitting alone in a corner so far. Her family won't be at the wedding because they're members of the Nigerian royal family and they were imprisoned during a military coup. I can't afford to pay for their release atm despite their generous offer of doubling my money as thanks so we've got loads of empty chairs to fill.
> 
> Sign me up man, i'll take any opportunity to do shots. ^_^



Congratulations! Can I come to the wedding? I can play Chopin's Sonata #2 while Zetta does shots on the baby grand!


----------



## KyryK (Dec 6, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Can I come to the wedding of the century?


Of course you can! Just...try not to fling too much feces at people if you can.



jtrekkie said:


> Congratulations! Can I come to the wedding? I can play Chopin's Sonata #2 while Zetta does shots on the baby grand!


Yes, the more the merrier. And now we won't have to pay for any musicians. ^_^


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 6, 2014)

KyryK said:


> ...Look who's talking. ;p


i'm not the one that married a whore machine.

...oh wait, i'm dating one. >;c



KyryK said:


> Yes, the more the merrier. And now we won't have to pay for any musicians. ^_^



I'M RIGHT HERE


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 6, 2014)

As if I'd do something like that! *scratches arse*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 6, 2014)

On a Youtube video, I was once asked "why don't I go to God instead of looking like a living demon".


----------



## Baz (Dec 6, 2014)

When I am around groups or in large masses of people I put my guard up and act like a Nazi to anyone who approaches or speaks to me. I have no idea why but im horrible with groups and make myself look like an asshole. Then I have allot of regret once its just me again.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

did someone say shots?
xD

 I have a feeling this wedding is going to turn out badly for you Kyryk. She seems to be non feeling, really a heartless bitch >_>


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm the opposite. I get like that when 1 on 1or in small groups unless there's enough people that I can hide in the masses.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

I am in the midst of making a christmasy tune... it's not turning out well :C


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I am in the midst of making a christmasy tune... it's not turning out well :C



Don't worry, it's just the shots. Either too many or not enough, the remedy is the same.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 6, 2014)

I haven't showered for two days. My apartment ran out of hot water. I guess... FROWN.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm not the one that married a whore machine.
> 
> ...oh wait, i'm dating one. >;c



Well you've never complained about that before. 



> I'M RIGHT HERE



Oh, right...er... *hands saucepan and ladle* Here, now you have something to bang on, happy now?



ZettaBit said:


> did someone say shots?
> xD
> 
> I have a feeling this wedding is going to turn out badly for you Kyryk. She seems to be non feeling, really a heartless bitch >_>


Yeah, i guess that plus the whole being gay thing means it probably won't work out...Eh, at least i'll get to live the good life on the back of her camwhoring money for a while.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 7, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Yeah, i guess that plus the whole being gay thing means it probably won't work out...Eh, at least i'll get to live the good life on the back of her camwhoring money for a while.



xD You get half at least, right? 

Hook a brother up. I could use a camwhore. :V


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> xD You get half at least, right?



That i do man, that i do. ^_^



> Hook a brother up. I could use a camwhore. :V


Sorry man i don't know any others that do it professionally. :c

But feel free to hit on my fiancee during the wedding, i already have a furry paramour so it's only fair that she has one too.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 7, 2014)

KyryK said:


> But feel free to hit on my fiancee during the wedding, i already have a furry paramour so it's only fair that she has one too.


W00t!

OT: 
I am completely crazy. (As seen from the outside observer.)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 7, 2014)

I will probably spend the whole day tomorrow balled up on the floor in my bedroom sobbing and drinking way too much...because reasons.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't like how that sounds


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 7, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I am in the midst of making a christmasy tune... it's not turning out well :C



I'm doing a Christmas submission as well. A picture though.

I know Trekkie and Wolfnight have seen it, not sure who else but it's kinda emotionally inspired.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 7, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I don't like how that sounds



Tomorrow (12/8 ) is the tenth anniversary of Dimebag's murder...it's always a rough day for me, but this year will be worse cuz now it's compounded by "i'm so old" feelings.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm so happy right now that i actually feel like crying. ^_^


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 7, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I'm so happy right now that i actually feel like crying. ^_^



I'm crying due to sleep deprivation.


----------



## BRN (Dec 7, 2014)

Drinkin' monster at 3am; I work tomorrow. Supposed to be writing a commission, but actually drafting a response to this ongoing mail-based eRP that's reaching an anniversary. Listening to ATB with the lights off; accidentally found out what I'm getting for Christmas, and feeling like there ain't a thing wrong with the world. <3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 7, 2014)

i wanna cry 'cuzz i missed out on getting a FREE PS4.
if only i hadn't left my credit card at home, i'd be playing GTAV right now! *SOB*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 7, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Tomorrow (12/8 ) is the tenth anniversary of Dimebag's murder...it's always a rough day for me, but this year will be worse cuz now it's compounded by "i'm so old" feelings.



Why don't you try to do the complete opposite? It's worth a try


----------



## Baz (Dec 7, 2014)

I have an extreme fear of being judged and rejected


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 7, 2014)

Baz said:


> I have an extreme fear of being judged and rejected



I have the same problem.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 7, 2014)

Today I watched both "Fury" and "Ð‘ÐµÐ»Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ‚Ð¸Ð³Ñ€". They were equally bad with the light indication on the "Fury"


----------



## Baz (Dec 7, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Today I watched both "Fury" and "Ð‘ÐµÐ»Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ‚Ð¸Ð³Ñ€". They were equally bad with the light indication on the "Fury"


 Fury made me angry in the fact that both a Flak 88 and a Tiger I bounced off an M4 Sherman. It also was ridiculous in my opinion that the Tiger lost the engagement between Fury, the Tiger would have not missed or bounced in reality.  Also, Germans were great at taking out tanks, it would have never took that many Germans to take out a Sherman in the end.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 7, 2014)

Not to mention that Sherman on the head of the column would be taken out as the first.

Aye, that film gave me a cancer.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 7, 2014)

Heh...let's just say there was a reason they called Shermans things like "Ronson" and "Tommy cooker".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 7, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like I don't really belong anywhere, and that people tolerate rather than like me.


----------



## Feste (Dec 8, 2014)

I just spent 10 hours playing Assassin's Creed 4....You may not hear from me for awhile >.>


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm addicted to Destiny... I have 300 hours logged in the game.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

I am currently eating Taco Bell :C I'm so ashamed of myself right now.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 8, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I am currently eating Taco Bell :C I'm so ashamed of myself right now.


Hahahaaa why do you keep doing this to yourself? x3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Hahahaaa why do you keep doing this to yourself? x3



We all have our own ways of cutting ourselves to relieve stress. C: some people use razors I use cheap imitation Mexican fast food.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 8, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> We all have our own ways of cutting ourselves to relieve stress. C: some people use razors I use cheap imitation Mexican fast food.


Some people are left with scars, some are left strapped to a toilet with explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Kaedal (Dec 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Some people are left with scars, some are left strapped to a toilet with explosive diarrhea.


Sometimes, the latter will result in the former.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 8, 2014)

I bit the bullet and signed up for facebook yesterday. Damn peer pressure.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 8, 2014)

_Noooo _- Why, Batty?! Why?!

Oh, right... you mentioned why.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 8, 2014)

I spent an unbroken three hours at work dicking around on the internet on Friday. It was a slow week


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 8, 2014)

I try to watch commission progress pieces or tutorials or whathaveyou to try to pick up new techniques and learn more, but they always end up depressing me and disheartening me in the end. I can't help but compare myself against how much better they are and it makes me feel shitty. And I know, practice practice practice, but it's still like a kick in the dick to my confidence. I just don't think I'm compatible with the 'good arts' stuff. I feel quite inadequate among some of my friends and I can't stop myself from comparing my (lack of)skills to theirs. And I have all these fun or cute or silly ideas that I want to do as gifts or something, but I'm so afraid of embarrassing myself that I don't ever do them. I have folders full of sketches and stuff that will never be completed because of this. 

I also tend to do the cycle of comparing and depressing myself when it comes to my physical appearance as well, but I'll save that rant for some other time. 

Might also be that I'm in a mood today, so I see nothing but negativity almost everywhere I turn. I feel like I should chitchat with someone, see if that cheers me up or distracts me, but I'm incredibly pessimistic right now and I don't want to bother others with my trivial problems. I think the only reason I'm even bothering to type this up is to see if it takes some weight off. It seems to work for others, so I might as well try, so sorry for the bitchwhining but that's what I'm doing. 

Also, I'm pretty bummed out that there's no snow anymore. It's _raining_. My backyard is all mud and my floors look so messy. Ugh.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I try to watch commission progress pieces or tutorials or whathaveyou to try to pick up new techniques and learn more, but they always end up depressing me and disheartening me in the end. I can't help but compare myself against how much better they are and it makes me feel shitty. And I know, practice practice practice, but it's still like a kick in the dick to my confidence. I just don't think I'm compatible with the 'good arts' stuff. I feel quite inadequate among some of my friends and I can't stop myself from comparing my (lack of)skills to theirs. And I have all these fun or cute or silly ideas that I want to do as gifts or something, but I'm so afraid of embarrassing myself that I don't ever do them. I have folders full of sketches and stuff that will never be completed because of this.
> 
> I also tend to do the cycle of comparing and depressing myself when it comes to my physical appearance as well, but I'll save that rant for some other time.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of giving a recital after an 8yo savant who displays technical skill beyond anything you could ever hope to achieve despite working at it longer than the little prick's been alive.

 Embarrass yourself! It's good for you and you're the only one that notices it. Also I love you in the way that doesn't get me in trouble


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Reminds me of giving a recital after an 8yo savant who displays technical skill beyond anything you could ever hope to achieve despite working at it longer than the little prick's been alive.
> 
> Embarrass yourself! It's good for you and you're the only one that notices it. Also I love you in the way that doesn't get me in trouble


As far as the recital thing goes, I was in choir in middle school and performed a solo that gave my choir fellows similar feels, though I'm certainly no musical savant. I just remember that, during rehearsals, he had me try the part (I wasn't supposed to have the solo to begin with) and I was really embarrassed to try since I had a cold, but he said I did it perfectly. You know, I haven't thought of this instance in a good long while, it's been up until now lost in the box that is my repressed childhood memories. 


But as for the drawing thing, yeah normally I would just do it, but I'm in a low, low funk today. And trust me, I'm not the only one who notices, I've had people comment on my stuff before. Which makes me feel even shittier. 
Also, there is no way to love me that _doesn't _get you in trouble sooner or later. I am nothing _but _trouble. I'm a fucking nightmare to be around in real life sometimes. 
Sorry, sorry! I'll go mope somewhere else! :V

I'll feel better in a day or so guys, bear with me.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 8, 2014)

I can draw you a portrait if it helps 

I don't know what is your experience with drawing, but I can comfort you, that you're not alone. Actually I think that my situation is even more frustrating because I didn't start from zero point. I'm awesome with pencil, I was doodling shit my entire childhood. Because of that I can also do pretty decent lineart, inking and sketches (I think you already saw my quickie autoportrait). But colours? Colours? I never used them. I don't understand them. Unless I use a good reference photo my colour palette is unnatural and awkward, but what's worse my lighting doesn't add up when there are two or more differently coloured sources of light. Not to mention warm light-cold shadows and cold light-warm shadows thing.

It's like being simultaneously degraded and transferred from the general of army to a deck sailor in the navy. So you can only imagine my frustration.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 8, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I can draw you a portrait if it helps
> 
> I don't know what is your experience with drawing, but I can comfort you, that you're not alone. Actually I think that my situation is even more frustrating because I didn't start from zero point. I'm awesome with pencil, I was doodling shit my entire childhood. Because of that I can also do pretty decent lineart, inking and sketches (I think you already saw my quickie autoportrait). But colours? Colours? I never used them. I don't understand them. Unless I use a good reference photo my colour palette is unnatural and awkward, but what's worse my lighting doesn't add up when there are two or more differently coloured sources of light. Not to mention warm light-cold shadows and cold light-warm shadows thing.
> 
> It's like being simultaneously degraded and transferred from the general of army to a deck sailor in the navy. So you can only imagine my frustration.


I used to be pretty decent with pencil, I had a piece win 3rd place in an art thing in high school. One of the teachers actually bought a copy from me from me. I had a big folder of all my old art but my ex either stole them and/or destroyed them or his younger sister did one of the two. Or both. And then for a long while, I was too depressed or too angry to do anything artistic, other than writing, and I guess after that it just wasn't the same. 

Coloring drives me fucking insane. I have it in my head to do sketch lines, then clean my lines, then color. But I keep seeing people do things differently and I like to try new things. But the problem is I can see the things that should be done and I have access to the tools and functions that they're using, so in theory I should be able to apply similar technique. Except, for whatever reason, when it comes to the doing part, I just can't. I don't know if I'm being waaaay too over critical about myself, but no matter what I do, it always looks wrong. Always. So then I go back and watch more/other things or look at different references and resources and it just worsens my mood. And then I get too frustrated and don't even look at my tablet for weeks. Some people, and yes I know most likely they've been working at it for a long time, but they're just so good with picking the colors and blending them and whatnot. I feel like a kid with a crayon box and a coloring book when I color. My main goal is just to keep shit inside the lines. God help me if I try to do shit lineless. Half of my brain completely shuts down. 

I used to just be able to pump stuff out, even if I didn't like it or it was messy and ugly or whatever, I could at least still finish it and have something where I could go 'here, look at this shit.' But now I can't even get past the sketching part. 

Uhh... I feel like a ... person... on a naval ship, just forever peeling potatoes. Except the potatoes are sketches and none of them are completely peeled. 
Also, all the potatoes are rotten.
And the ship is sinking. 
And on fire.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I bit the bullet and signed up for facebook yesterday. Damn peer pressure.



Ouch, I do remember when that happened to me


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Also, there is no way to love me that _doesn't _get you in trouble sooner or later. I am nothing _but _trouble. I'm a fucking nightmare to be around in real life sometimes.
> Sorry, sorry! I'll go mope somewhere else! :V
> 
> I'll feel better in a day or so guys, bear with me.



I don't care, there are days I can hardly live with myself; karma is relative anyways. I just meant I wasn't hitting on you. Also feel free to mope if it makes you feel any better. It's nice not to be the guy doing that every once and a while.

And about your other post (I didn't know you sang! That's cool.) I think you may be over critical. I do that too and I get mad at myself with my playing. I eventually figured out that I just like to play, so I play for my amusement. I just play my way, because that is my prerogative, and if you don't like it screw you. I'm not going to imitate anybody. (I'm a musician so I talk about music but all arts are the same.)

My point is, see what happens when you stop focusing on the finished product and just think about the making of it. That's the art part.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2014)

I check Noaa's website every day, for their latest snow-cover maps: http://www.natice.noaa.gov/ims/

I jus' lub earth so much.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2014)

On at least three seperate occasions, I have lost my wallet and re-traced my steps through town to find it, finally checking the police station, only to find that it fell behind something in my room.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm afraid of Kleric's avatar.
That feline looks like it was saying: "I'm going to GET you and RAPE you... NOW"


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2014)

I forgot how to make friends on the internet.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I forgot how to make friends on the internet.



Talk to people and don't be creepy.

Its pretty much the same as making friends in real life.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Reminds me of giving a recital after an 8yo savant who displays technical skill beyond anything you could ever hope to achieve despite working at it longer than the little prick's been alive.


fuckin hate those fetus-sized supertwats


(not really, but one of my greatest demoralizers is probably child prodigies)


----------



## badlands (Dec 8, 2014)

i went full fur fag and bought a collar


----------



## KyryK (Dec 8, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> fuckin hate those fetus-sized supertwats
> 
> 
> (not really, but one of my greatest demoralizers is probably child prodigies)


Fetus-sized supertwat is my new favourite insult. ^_^


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 8, 2014)

_I know where the treasure is buried _


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 8, 2014)

badlands said:


> i went full fur fag and bought a collar


Another one bites the dust :V

I listen to Skrillex when I write, sometimes. Say what you will about him the guy gets me hype.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm the dog around my friends and family during nom time. Give me scraps or else I'll take your food when you're not looking. You know what, I'll take your food, anyway.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 8, 2014)

I gave myself a frohawk to help change my attitude. I like the look but I don't really feel any different.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> _I know where the treasure is buried _


In the litter box? You can keep it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 8, 2014)

badlands said:


> i went full fur fag and bought a collar



You're not full furfag until you get a fursuit and get it covered in jizz. Animal jizz.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 8, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> You're not full furfag until you get a fursuit and get it covered in jizz. Animal jizz.



http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sour...mF7PuLSgWlWrVgjYrNtahKQQ&ust=1418185480945161


----------



## Godtier (Dec 8, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> You're not full furfag until you get a fursuit and get it covered in jizz. Animal jizz.



The crustier and more matted your fursuit is, the bigger the furfag you are


----------



## Feste (Dec 9, 2014)

It's snowing outside, and I really wan to drift my car around corners. Dangerous, yes, but god love kicking up some snow. Too bad there's all the other cars on the road ><.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 9, 2014)

There was a period in my life before where I despised experts in mental health and stuff.

Like, to the point I vowed never to see a therapist because all they would do is brainwash me into being another robot of society.

And if I was ever suggested to see a therapist, the answer was always no.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 9, 2014)

Yup, it's official now. I got my badges in the mail today. Trying to resist urge to post mugshot... Failing horribly...


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 9, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yup, it's official now. I got my badges in the mail today. Trying to resist urge to post mugshot... Failing horribly...



POST!


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 9, 2014)

Done >_<


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm secretly a HUGE nerd, particularly about things like military history, firearms, funerary art and medical history.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 9, 2014)

My desire to understand everything prevents me from accepting that I'm complicated as fuuuuuun
When I don't understand I go into an internal panic.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm secretly a HUGE nerd, particularly about things like military history, firearms, funerary art and medical history.



Texas

The state with the highest gun possession per household but one of the lowest in gun-related incident.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 9, 2014)

... so I just figured out what s'mores means, and now "do you want _*some*_ s'mores" sounds a whole lot dumber


----------



## Mr.Foox (Dec 9, 2014)

When I was 17 a few weeks ago, I drank 2 or 3 things of wine and threw up on my sister twice and cried for no reason. Then threw up on here floor after crying, then passed out...we have all been there.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Mr.Foox said:


> When I was 17 a few weeks ago, I drank 2 or 3 things of wine and threw up on my sister twice and cried for no reason. Then threw up on here floor after crying, then passed out...we have all been there.


...things of wine?
Glasses, bottles, bags?

Also underage drinking. Shoo.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry, bottles and never again.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 9, 2014)

I sometimes like to lie to myself and pretend that "fur pile" means the length of faux fur and nothing else.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't resist staying up late, then I complain about being tired in the day, then I'm not even tired at night again.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 9, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> People have, for about 4 or 5 years, said I listen to my music at deafening volume.
> 
> I have yet to notice any hearing loss whatsoever.
> 
> ...



I don't mean to exude snark, but hearing loss isn't noticeable when you first experience it. It starts from the very top of the audio spectrum, the very highest tones, and works its way down as you age. Soon You'll have trouble hearing "clarity" in music, the hi-hats of a drumset will sound just a little bit less loud, then hearing the "s" and "ch" sound of people's speech will get difficult, and it will progress.

If you blast your music regularly then you will suffer minor hearing loss, whether you notice it or not. But it's up to you if you care about that. :V


----------



## Baz (Dec 9, 2014)

I listen to WWll German war marches daily. Its becoming an addiction.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 9, 2014)

Fermata said:


> I don't mean to exude snark, but hearing loss isn't noticeable when you first experience it. It starts from the very top of the audio spectrum, the very highest tones, and works its way down as you age. Soon You'll have trouble hearing "clarity" in music, the hi-hats of a drumset will sound just a little bit less loud, then hearing the "s" and "ch" sound of people's speech will get difficult, and it will progress.
> 
> If you blast your music regularly then you will suffer minor hearing loss, whether you notice it or not. But it's up to you if you care about that. :V



Actually I did some looking in to my phone's volume and shit. Apparently I listen at only one tick higher than recommended highest. So, not deafening like I thought people described it as.

Tldr, false alarm.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Baz said:


> I listen to WWll German war marches daily. Its becoming an addiction.


Do make a playlist and send it over. I could use something new to wash out my current earworms.


----------



## Baz (Dec 9, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Do make a playlist and send it over. I could use something new to wash out my current earworms.


 Okay sure!

- Erika
- Der kÃ¶niggrÃ¤tzer marsch
- Panzerlied
- 76er Regimentsmarsch
- Alte Kameraden Marsch
- Coburger marsch
- Flieg Deutsche Fahne
- Hohenfriedberger Marsch
- Lied - Ade Polenland
- Unter dem Doppeladler (Under the Double Eagle)
- W-SS  21 - SS Lasshe Panzer I
- York'scher Marsch   Bundeswehr
- Marschiert in Feindesland
Those are a couple of my favorites I recommend Erika, Panzerlied, Der kÃ¶niggrÃ¤tzer. Those are my 3 favs.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm actually really weirded out by peoples fasination with WWII German stuff and tanks,weaponry ECT...
I just don't see what's so interesting in a bunch of 1940s racists with guns who tried to murder an entire race of people and other races too. As tragic as it is, there's no reason to think of nazis being cool. To me, to like those guys is really low.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 9, 2014)

Commie detected. Engaging removal protocol.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I'm actually really weirded out by peoples fasination with WWII German stuff and tanks,weaponry ECT...
> I just don't see what's so interesting in a bunch of 1940s racists with guns who tried to murder an entire race of people and other races too. As tragic as it is, there's no reason to think of nazis being cool. To me, to like those guys is really low.


I can't speak for anyone else, but in my case the admiration is purely towards their engineering works, and achievements.
If you don't think one nation conquering most of europe is a major feat, you'd be wrong. Anyhoo that's secondary to me, I like the tools they had.
Rifles, uniforms, planes, tanks and ship. I like all nations' stuff of ww2, but I do love German engineering the most, and that has nothing to do with their political views.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 9, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but in my case the admiration is purely towards their engineering works, and achievements.
> If you don't think one nation conquering most of europe is a major feat, you'd be wrong. Anyhoo that's secondary to me, I like the tools they had.
> Rifles, uniforms, planes, tanks and ship. I like all nations' stuff of ww2, but I do love German engineering the most, and that has nothing to do with their political views.



one nation taking over most of Europe...not really, kinda over shadowed by the British empire which basically controlled most of the world and took over most of America. As far as engineering goes I can understand the interests there but once you start buying uniforms and start wearing them and all...thats where I draw the line.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> one nation taking over most of Europe...not really, kinda over shadowed by the British empire which basically controlled most of the world and took over most of America. As far as engineering goes I can understand the interests there but once you start buying uniforms and start wearing them and all...thats where I draw the line.


The British empire mostly comprised of colonies and backwater areas. Looking at the map, most of the land was barren, or recently settled. Sure you guys had territory, but did the territory shoot back with other than sticks and stones? Not really. You mostly fought off Africans and aboriginals. Germany fought advanced nations which had teamed up against it. 
Regarding wearing the stuff, you bought it, might as well use it in conventions/re-enactments or just general derping around.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 9, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The British empire mostly comprised of colonies and backwater areas. Looking at the map, most of the land was barren, or recently settled. Sure you guys had territory, but did the territory shoot back with other than sticks and stones? Not really. You mostly fought off Africans and aboriginals. Germany fought advanced nations which had teamed up against it.
> Regarding wearing the stuff, you bought it, might as well use it in conventions/re-enactments or just general derping around.



there's still a difference between taking over a country and colonized a country, Britain...a tiny little country became the richest and most powerful country in the world during its time and made a ton of money...
Germany, took over most countries that didn't really fight back and by the end of the war had a lot of problems with their economy and got all that land they took over taken off them. Pretty short lived if you ask me especially when Germany actually had a good chance of winning the war too. As far as your costuming goes it shouldn't matter. You(whoever wears the uniform) decide to wear that then....i just lose complete respect for the person. Unless your acting in a movie or doing a historic re enactments. I see no reason to go about dressing up as the people who murdered Jews, other races and people with disabilities who had done nothing wrong.

Look im tired... I don't want to have a huge argument or anything because I'm kinda grumpy right now and im just going to get mad at you which I don't want to coz your actually pretty ok. I just don't like nazis and people who like them except if they are acting or just have an interest with the technology they came up with.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> there's still a difference between taking over a country and colonized a country, Britain...a tiny little country became the richest and most powerful country in the world during its time and made a ton of money...
> Germany, took over most countries that didn't really fight back and by the end of the war had a lot of problems with their economy and got all that land they took over taken off them. Pretty short lived if you ask me especially when Germany actually had a good chance of winning the war too. As far as your costuming goes it shouldn't matter. You(whoever wears the uniform) decide to wear that then....i just lose complete respect for the person. Unless your acting in a movie or doing a historic re enactments. I see no reason to go about dressing up as the people who murdered Jews, other races and people with disabilities who had done nothing wrong.
> 
> Look im tired... I don't want to have a huge argument or anything because I'm kinda grumpy right now and im just going to get mad at you which I don't want to coz your actually pretty ok. I just don't like nazis and people who like them except if they are acting or just have an interest with the technology they came up with.


While yeah the britbongland actually managed to sustain it's empire to a degree (granted it was exploiting most colonies), it wasn't under attack from all angles like germanolandia, no giant war to upkeep, and I assure you, the soviets did fight back hard, as did the british. Fought back so hard they destroyed the third reich.

Often people see a nazi uniform and assume that guy hates jews n' other minorities. I see a soldier recruited/forced into service, a pawn in the hands of others. There are tons of cases where the soldiers/officers refused to carry out a jew execution or somesuch because it was seen as inhumane even by the soldiers themselves. Most didn't care about Hitler's plan to eradicate humans.
The only group which can be tagged as solid nazis down to the faith are the Hitler's SS troops, but even there were a couple of good guys.
I don't blame the soldiers for doing the dirty work, it was either that or they'd get shot themselves, which is why I don't see donning the uniform as that bad.
I do see the negative connotation it brings, and wouldn't wear one in public without a good reason.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2014)

I was a furry long before I knew it. I wish I had known it sooner!


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 9, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> one nation taking over most of Europe...not really, kinda over shadowed by the British empire which basically controlled most of the world and took over most of America. As far as engineering goes I can understand the interests there but once you start buying uniforms and start wearing them and all...thats where I draw the line.



If I'm allowed to use that pararell, there is a little difference between later British Empire, the biggest and the most influential empire of XIX century and Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, which had the same position during the XVI and early XVII century. You test country's true power at war periods not at times peace. Both abovementioned countries were empires that could function only at the times of peace or unilateral threat which is not a feat.

Personally I admire Prussia, Second Reich and Third Reich for their military accomplishments, for their love of social order, patiotism, nationalism, chauvenism, dedication and diligence, not to mention that abovementioned countries were able to achieve or regain potential  equal or bigger than this of the old empires in few decades several times. And when it comes to military prowess in the history there were only few empires and countries that could match them: actually the only modern empire that I can think of is napoleonic France. Also it's important to point out that unlike any other XIX century empire Germany was created (unified) in 1871. So don't you dare to compare an empire that was building it's position for three centuries with an empire that ascended to and equal position in less than 40 years.



Shadow Jaeger said:


> Germany, took over most countries that didn't really fight back



I'm somewhere between pointing you towards a history lessons and telling you to get lost. After today's I WW conference I'm too tired to explain it.



Shadow Jaeger said:


> I see no reason to go about dressing up as  the people who murdered Jews, other races and people with disabilities  who had done nothing wrong.



How do you feel about people from under the sign of Union Jack inventing concentration camps then?



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but in  my case the admiration is purely towards their engineering works, and  achievements.



I dare say that at least at the beggining of the war german engineering was on the level that was inferior to the technologies used by the soviets. That soviet tanks and planes were inferior - it's a lie targeted at convincing other countries that USSR wasn't planning on attacking Germany first. In fact we can assume that initial german victory was possible only because USSR was reading up for an imminent assault - because if not, then tell me, why would 80% of the equipment and machinery be stationed just next to the border? Due to propaganda it's isn't a well known fact, but there are preserved orders telling that soviets were planning to attack Germany 2 weeks after the date of operation Barbarossa. This is why germans were able to destroy most of the russian equipment basically for free during few first days of the war: period after the machines and supplies are ready but soldiers are not conscripted/mobilized is the time when country is the most vulnerable. Perfect timing, that's all.
It's also a lie that Stalin weakened the army by purging the old officers and generals. In fact he made it stronger, because he removed old party farts.
It's also a lie that russian army failed badly during the winter war. At that time there was no other army in the world that would be able of breaking through the mannerheim line. It's another of the soviet lies that are present in the collective consciousness to this day. I'm not trying to lessen the feats of finnish army by saying that but that's the truth.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I dare say that at least at the beggining of the war german engineering was on the level that was inferior to the technologies used by the soviets. That soviet tanks and planes were inferior - it's a lie targeted at convincing other countries that USSR wasn't planning on attacking Germany first. In fact we can assume that initial german victory was possible only because USSR was reading up for an imminent assault - because if not, then tell me, why would 80% of the equipment and machinery be stationed just next to the border? Due to propaganda it's isn't a well known fact, but there are preserved orders telling that soviets were planning to attack Germany 2 weeks after the date of operation Barbarossa. This is why germans were able to destroy most of the russian equipment basically for free during few first days of the war: period after the machines and supplies are ready but soldiers are not conscripted/mobilized is the time when country is the most vulnerable. Perfect timing, that's all.
> It's also a lie that Stalin weakened the army by purging the old officers and generals. In fact he made it stronger, because he removed old party farts.
> *It's also a lie that russian army failed badly during the winter war. At that time there was no other army in the world that would be able of breaking through the mannerheim line. It's another of the soviet lies that are present in the collective consciousness to this day. I'm not trying to lessen the feats of finnish army by saying that but that's the truth.*


It's a lie they failed badly at trying to take a country far less equipped and manned? What? 
Sure they broke through after a decent amount of fighting in dreadful conditions when the finns started running out of supplies, but losing people in a 5:1 ratio + massive equipment losses is much closer to a failure than a victory.
Now you are confusing me with this tangent.
I'm not sure why you're attacking my opinion this hardly regarding the engineering/designs. It's a matter of fucking opinion, I didn't say it was the best of the war.


----------



## Baz (Dec 9, 2014)

I used to be a raging Jew hating Nazi, but not anymore. I purely like them for there culture, history, uniforms, devotion to their country, loyalty, weapons, tanks, ect. But I think the murder of 6 million Jews was horribly wrong and what they did to them was wrong. But Germany is such an amazing fascinating country, I would be proud to dress like a Wehrmacht soldier (NOT an SS soldier) because they were loyal and devoted to protecting there country, not the murder of innocent people. Most Wehrmacht soldiers were actually pretty nice good people. Im not trying to make Nazis sound "Good" but im saying they all were not bad people. They were just devoted and loyal to their country and I respect that. I also respect the fact of how much they conquered and how advanced they were. Look at the Gustav rail gun, its round was almost as large as a T34. Or the STG-44, to worlds 1st assault rifle. Without the Nazis there wouldn't be half of the things used in the military today. Such as ballistic missiles, they invented that to.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 9, 2014)

They invented all kinds of stuff. Many of their engineers and scientists were absolutly brilliant for their time, and many were purged by the Nazis. Van Braun himself nearly got it over some political stuff. 

German =/= Nazi.

Confession. I saw Harb's new thing. It's good. I would comment on it but that would be weird.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 9, 2014)

and posting about it on the public forums makes it less weird? l0l


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 9, 2014)

I didn't knew that I wasn't supposed to make any digressions.

Read it again: _At that time there was no other army in the world that would be able of breaking through the mannerheim line_.
About 5:1 ratio. This is a calculated risk of attacking a fortified enemy in such terrain and conditions. Attack itself was insane, on that I agree - any other country or army, instead of charging directly, would try to go around the defences ie. along the coastline or by embarkation. But the circumstances weren't anywhere near the normal. Soviet army had pretty much unlimited potential, not to mention the need of testing some equipment. And when you have no respect for human resources (lives) and unlimited production potential (at least for such demand) you can as well waste it to achieve other goals. There was also another reason: delaying the operation would be a huge punch to the USSR reputation. This way they officially won, and their demands were met, so the propaganda could continue.

They failed in trying to take over the country but succeded in fulfilling strategic military objectives.

If I made your finnish butt hurt by saying that - I'm not sorry. Just as I'm not sorry about criticizing Warsaw uprising and winged hussars propaganda. National mythology has very little in common with objectivity and historical truth.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 9, 2014)

Hewge said:


> and posting about it on the public forums makes it less weird? l0l



Of course, it's less personal. A 40 year old fat hairy guy flashing you in the subway isn't nearly as weird as a 40 year old fat hairy guy flashing you in your living room.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I didn't knew that I wasn't supposed to make any digressions.
> 
> Read it again: _At that time there was no other army in the world that would be able of breaking through the mannerheim line_.
> About 5:1 ratio. This is a calculated risk of attacking a fortified enemy in such terrain and conditions. Attack itself was insane, on that I agree - any other country or army, instead of charging directly, would try to go around the defences ie. along the coastline or by embarkation. But the circumstances weren't anywhere near the normal. Soviet army had pretty much unlimited potential, not to mention the need of testing some equipment. And when you have no respect for human resources (lives) and unlimited production potential (at least for such demand) you can as well waste it to achieve other goals. There was also another reason: delaying the operation would be a huge punch to the USSR reputation. This way they officially won, and their demands were met, so the propaganda could continue.
> ...


Mr. Ayattar, stop trying so hard. It's far too obvious to get mad about.
You knew we had our independence day last weekend and that we're in a patriotic mood. Then you go on a thread I am at and explain how finns (technically) lost against the soviets, belittling our achievements,  followed by further needless grinding on the same topic and think I'm butthurt by that new post and need apologizing beforehand?

Also attacking my tech opinions?
Come on, you're deliberately stirring shit and trying to get me rage. All of what you said is pretty much common knowledge anyways. I thought more of you than this.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 9, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mr. Ayattar, stop trying so hard. It's far too obvious to get mad about.
> You knew we had our independence day last weekend and that we're in a patriotic mood. Then you go on a thread I am at and explain how finns (technically) lost against the soviets, belittling our achievements,  followed by further needless grinding on the same topic and think I'm butthurt by that new post and need apologizing beforehand?
> 
> Also attacking my tech opinions?
> Come on, you're deliberately stirring shit and trying to get me rage. All of what you said is pretty much common knowledge anyways. I thought more of you than this.



Yes, Finns won flawlessly, in glorious rage they rode in the Ukko's chariot, trowing thunders on helpless soviet soldiers and razing down the Moscow.

Point it now, show me a quote in which I belitteled your achievements. Or is it that in your opinion the appreciation for the russian army feats alone is automatically belittling finnish army achievements? Or is it the problem, that instead of praising finnish soldiers just as the whole world does I was instead focusing on soviet army and soviet point of view? 

Instead of getting butthurt you should be thankfull to me that instead of belitteling soviet army's qualities just as everyone does I'm accentuating it's virtues.
Now, you dummy, think and tell me why.

It wasn't my aim to enrage you. Though it's not uncommon when I'm discussing history with anyone. People don't like to see it being torn of the fancy thingies on their very eyes... and it's the best way to be hated by everyone. And you've been brainwashed on this one my friend, but don't worry it's normal. Everyone is, only the degree of the brainwashing differs.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 10, 2014)

I should get started on last night's homework, but I got all week... Tomorrow for sure. xD


----------



## Hewge (Dec 10, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Of course, it's less personal. A 40 year old fat hairy guy flashing you in the subway isn't nearly as weird as a 40 year old fat hairy guy flashing you in your living room.



You're comparing Harbinger's smut commissions to 40 year old fat hairy guys? :[


----------



## Fermata (Dec 10, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Actually I did some looking in to my phone's volume and shit. Apparently I listen at only one tick higher than recommended highest. So, not deafening like I thought people described it as.
> 
> Tldr, false alarm.



Whew. good. Some people go to lengths where its like they have their headphones in and are 15 feet away from you and you can hear it, not just a little bit, but you can make out words and holy fuck thats so loud... I just think "How does that not sound gross and distorted to you? :0 "


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 10, 2014)

Hewge said:


> You're comparing Harbinger's smut commissions to 40 year old fat hairy guys? :[



Actually I was comparing myself bursting in and making a pass at him when he finally gets lucky to the fat hairy guy, but hey, some people are in to that.

Also you could hardly call it smut, there's nothing illicit in there. It's more like PG-13. Have you seen it?


----------



## Hewge (Dec 10, 2014)

I haven't been to the main site in ages.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know if it's denial to say that I am really not jealous when I see other couples comprised of friends, but I always wanna throw up.

Like the minute I know one or both of the people involved, I get queasy. not like "mannn damnit" but like "i'm scared and/or unable to comprehend this well"

i don't know what that means, maybe it is jealousy, maybe some sort of inferiority complex being acted out on other friends but it just bothers me. shit like a couple being happy shouldn't make me gag.
it's likely that jealous emotions have some extent to do with it because it's only ever with people that are either gay or bi. at the same time i just don't get it. i've never really been that big about benefit of self at the expense of others, yet for some reason a relationship instantly brings me into feelings that suggest exactly that. and it's stupid because i have my own bf so it's got almost nothing to do with "i wish i had that". it just seems like this weird need to be good enough in ways that are entirely irrelevant to the actual quality of my person or their judgment
maybe i can pass it off as maternal concern..."they're not made for each other, they're gonna get hurt! that's why i want to intervene and throw up"

albeit, there is a certain point where i find people "being a couple" publically makes me kinda gag. there's a reason i only make sex jokes with kyryk, if i went on about how much i care about him here, i'd feel like i'd be doing it just to make a point, and i absolutely do not enjoy grandstanding unless i really feel that the people who are listening deserve to hear it. private relationships (for me personally)do not fit well into that category.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 10, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I haven't been to the main site in ages.



Thats probably a good thing.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 10, 2014)

As much as I'm into furry stuff, if I had a fursuit, I still think I'd be too shy to do any of that cutesy kind of stuff fursuiters do. Even behind a mask (fursuit), I still feel like I'd act like myself.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 10, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I'm actually really weirded out by peoples fasination with WWII German stuff and tanks,weaponry ECT...
> I just don't see what's so interesting in a bunch of 1940s racists with guns who tried to murder an entire race of people and other races too. As tragic as it is, there's no reason to think of nazis being cool. To me, to like those guys is really low.



I'm a little obsessive about the weaponry of that time period in general, whether it's technological marvels like Tiger tanks, Me-262's or the MP44/StG44, marvels of improvisation like the Molotov cocktail (created by the Finns to stop Soviet tanks during the Winter War of 1939-40), the Soviet PPS43 (made almost entirely of stampings and often using barrels salvaged from "unusable" Mosin rifles), or Partisan weapons like the Obrez or the Liberator, or even marvels of mass production like the M4 Sherman/T34, STEN/M3/MP38/MP40/PPSh41 submacine guns or (particularly) Soviet sniper rifles...WWII is just a vastly fascinating time period for a military history buff, and especially for one like me that loves weaponry.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 10, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Yes, Finns won flawlessly, in glorious rage they rode in the Ukko's chariot, trowing thunders on helpless soviet soldiers and razing down the Moscow.
> 
> Point it now, show me a quote in which I belitteled your achievements. Or is it that in your opinion the appreciation for the russian army feats alone is automatically belittling finnish army achievements? Or is it the problem, that instead of praising finnish soldiers just as the whole world does I was instead focusing on soviet army and soviet point of view?
> 
> ...


You're mad.
 I'm not butthurt at all, I'm confused as to what you're trying to achieve. 
I've never claimed it was a clear victory with a deity nobody has believed in since the 1700s. It's common fucking knowledge we lost the war against Russia, but it's a *moral* victory to us. Most of the underlying political scramble gets taught in schools too.
You're not talking to a brainwashed person, I know that war pretty well and I'm critical as fuck when it comes to historical data.
How you can glorify the the russian army for taking idiotic casualties and somehow see that as good is beyond me.
I would understand those numbers if it was against an equally armed opponent but our forces didn't even have the money/equipment to give all the soldiers rifles/uniforms, let alone tanks and up to date planes. 

Don't tell me you're not doing this on purpose, like I said too obvious. You're on some weird spree to spout out historical facts and sound smarter, but to my ears that just sounds like "Calcium is good for your bones. You're gonna die one day, u mad? trololole"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 10, 2014)

Despite a treaty that claims the Soviets won...just think about it this way: Finland retained their independence postwar when pretty much every other defeated state became a Soviet territory, so in that aspect, it can be seen as a victory for the Finns.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 10, 2014)

Fermata said:


> Whew. good. Some people go to lengths where its like they have their headphones in and are 15 feet away from you and you can hear it, not just a little bit, but you can make out words and holy fuck thats so loud... I just think "How does that not sound gross and distorted to you? :0 "



I had a headset for my computer, and my normal listening volume I can set on my shoulders and hear songs on YouTube at half volume. I usually turn it up the rest of the way when its on my shoulders. But either way its still hearable but not really understandable from 15ft.

I use earbuds with my phone though, so you'd need to be closer to understand it. I dunno if you even could really. I use iFrogz, you could hear my old JVCs but these you can't unless the room is quiet or you are trying your hardest to notice them.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 10, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> [...]



You dissapointed me.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 10, 2014)

I was probably the cause of most login "glitches" in middle school.

I liked adding a space and going back to the beginning in the username.

Wanna log in? Nope sorry, wrong username.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 10, 2014)

A few years ago my brother was being stupid and got really drunk and was pulled over and got a MIP (he wasn't driving). What ended up happening is that the policeman decided that the stupid kid may as well go home, so I was called to go pick him up from the police and drive him home.

I didn't have a license at the time...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 10, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> A few years ago my brother was being stupid and got really drunk and was pulled over and got a MIP (he wasn't driving). What ended up happening is that the policeman decided that the stupid kid may as well go home, so I was called to go pick him up from the police and drive him home.
> 
> I didn't have a license at the time...


Haha, wow. Must've been quite the interesting moment to step in the driver's seat without a card right under a cop's nose.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 10, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I don't know if it's denial to say that I am really not jealous when I see other couples comprised of friends, but I always wanna throw up.
> 
> Like the minute I know one or both of the people involved, I get queasy. not like "mannn damnit" but like "i'm scared and/or unable to comprehend this well"
> 
> ...


When i was single i used to be exactly the same with gay friends as well and looking back on it it was 100% jealousy for me, but in my case it was just wanting what they had so it's not a problem anymore.  Now when i see my friends being affectionate with each other my reaction is the same as for any other gay couple i see, fundamental happiness. Seeing gay people together always makes me feel really good, probably because for some reason i take massive amounts of pride in being gay and i know how much gay people have had to overcome just to be able to be open in public. It's just good to see, y'know. As for the being a couple in public thing i feel the same way. When you're around people, especially friends, and it becomes obvious that as soon as they're alone they're going to jump on each other it can make you feel really uncomfortable.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 10, 2014)

I think I may have said it earlier, but I cannot help but get jealous of people that talk of getting straight A's in school. There's no ill will, it's just that it makes me reflect on my own performance, and whether a lack of effort or intelligence is to blame.


----------



## Baz (Dec 10, 2014)

I get angry when I see couples and groups of friends because I have been lonely and friendless for years. I really hate feeling that way because I feel like its bad to get angry about those kind of things but I just do. I really got to get out and try to make some friends.


----------



## Abjorn (Dec 10, 2014)

I get annoyed how my wife constantly wants to get involved in everyone else's life. Especially of late since she now just doubled our list of names we need to shop for....


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 10, 2014)

My main motivation for exercising doesn't involve building structure or living longer; it's so my brother doesn't torment me about it later.  It's actually very effective.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 11, 2014)

I've gone through a big breakdown lately and burned pretty much everything that I own... :/


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 11, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I've gone through a big breakdown lately and burned pretty much everything that I own... :/



Not good. You OK?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 11, 2014)

In middle school I was on the bus and I was sitting in the middle between and my friend decides to team up with the other girl and they squished against me like I was an oreo cream sandwich so I reached out and tried to pinch their arms and I got my friend...but the other girl I missed and I was all like 'well shit...that's not an arm"

...and that's the story of how I'm not a lesbian but that's 1/2 of the most lesbian things I've ever done


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I've gone through a big breakdown lately and burned pretty much everything that I own... :/



Well, less things less worries, I hope you are doing well


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 11, 2014)

I did a terrible thing :F


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 11, 2014)

Poor Ayattar.  



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> In middle school I was on the bus and I was sitting in the middle between and my friend decides to team up with the other girl and they squished against me like I was an oreo cream sandwich so I reached out and tried to pinch their arms and I got my friend...but the other girl I missed and I was all like 'well shit...that's not an arm"
> 
> ...and that's the story of how I'm not a lesbian but that's 1/2 of the most lesbian things I've ever done



That's actually pretty funny, just maybe not at the time.


Confession: I think I've been posting way to much lately. Especially the past few days. It's just that it's a lot of fun and I forgot my book.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I did a terrible thing :F



It's something so terrible it can't be commented in a furry forum? I wanna know >.<


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 11, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I did a terrible thing :F



Did you kill a cat and lick it's genitals?
Did you molest a kid?

Oh please do tell....


----------



## Kinare (Dec 11, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I don't know if it's denial to say that I am really not jealous when I see other couples comprised of friends, but I always wanna throw up.



I do this too, but I feel like a horrible person when I realize it. And then I don't. And then I do. Vicious cycle of self-loathing and other-person-loathing. I know mine is definitely jealousy related because I don't  like to share friends. Especially with significant others, cuz  significant others tend to take the majority of a person's time which of course means significantly less time they're willing to spend talking to me. I mean, I want my friends to be happy, but I want to be happy too. Doesn't help that I have a harder time making friends because I think most people suck or most people think I suck (or both, ha), so the jealous is almost instant.


And so my confession is that I find it very difficult to share people. Items, meh, don't care, would share with a complete stranger if it's not something I use on a daily basis or is important. But don't you dare befriend my friends!


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 11, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> It's something so terrible it can't be commented in a furry forum? I wanna know >.<



Well, I don't think so, but for me it's... aaaa. The idea seemed interesting but now I feel only guilt and shame. I did it partially as an excercise on facial features, partially out of curiosity. I made another sketchy autoportrait (just a 5-6 min quickie to take my mind off of that fucking commission) and then replaced masculine traits with feminine. And then I realised that I _could_ fap to that if the result wasn't looking exactly like my sister q_q

The level of trauma is unbearable... but, to complete that test I'll make a reverse process anyways, just using a photo of a random girl this time. Just the thing is, that now, after finishing it I feel worse than after drawing gay porn.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 11, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Did you kill a cat and lick it's genitals?
> Did you molest a kid?
> 
> Oh please do tell....


better question, are you speaking from experience?


Kinare said:


> I do this too, but I feel like a horrible person when I realize it. And then I don't. And then I do. Vicious cycle of self-loathing and other-person-loathing. I know mine is definitely jealousy related because I don't  like to share friends. Especially with significant others, cuz  significant others tend to take the majority of a person's time which of course means significantly less time they're willing to spend talking to me. I mean, I want my friends to be happy, but I want to be happy too. Doesn't help that I have a harder time making friends because I think most people suck or most people think I suck (or both, ha), so the jealous is almost instant.
> 
> 
> And so my confession is that I find it very difficult to share people. Items, meh, don't care, would share with a complete stranger if it's not something I use on a daily basis or is important. But don't you dare befriend my friends!


yeah i can understand the cycle, i've experienced it a few times now, but i do tend to try and focus on making sure they're happy first, because i've found that my happiness is not tangential to my social benefit more than it is musical benefits, so when i socialize the benefits i get out of it are when someone else benefits more than me so i've been able to at least mildly avoid falling back into it.


I'm extreeeeeemely possessive though when it comes to my stuff. I get extremely paranoid when i see people using my mallets other than percussionists or someone i trust. I get extremely paranoid about my phone, my computer, etc. I'm not an only child either, I just get really nervous that something bad will happen ><


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2014)

I made a baby cry at the grocery store today because I had on a gas mask for fun. I now feel like a horrible person.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, you could pretend that you're an elephant and make it laugh instead


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Well, you could pretend that you're an elephant and make it laugh instead


LOL, yes it would love that XD


----------



## Kinare (Dec 11, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> but i do tend to try and focus on making sure they're happy first



I very much feed off of the happiness of those close to me, so I go out of my way to make sure my good friends are happy, even if it puts me out on important resources. However, even if it does make them super happy to be with someone, sharing them is tough since they're not around as much for me to feed off of. If I had 50 bajillion friends like some people do I probably wouldn't feel it, but because I do invest so much into close friends I don't have very many at one time, so when one goes "inactive" I feel a great loss.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 11, 2014)

I look at everybody's booty as they walk by gender doesn't matter

I am a weeaboo

I want to crossdress 

I hate children


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2014)

Kinare said:


> I very much feed off of the happiness of those close to me, so I go out of my way to make sure my good friends are happy, even if it puts me out on important resources. However, even if it does make them super happy to be with someone, sharing them is tough since they're not around as much for me to feed off of. If I had 50 bajillion friends like some people do I probably wouldn't feel it, but because I do invest so much into close friends I don't have very many at one time, so when one goes "inactive" I feel a great loss.


Yeah I can understand where you're coming from. Overall, trying to balance personal emotions against others can be tough.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Well, I don't think so, but for me it's... aaaa. The idea seemed interesting but now I feel only guilt and shame. I did it partially as an excercise on facial features, partially out of curiosity. I made another sketchy autoportrait (just a 5-6 min quickie to take my mind off of that fucking commission) and then replaced masculine traits with feminine. And then I realised that I _could_ fap to that if the result wasn't looking exactly like my sister q_q
> 
> The level of trauma is unbearable... but, to complete that test I'll make a reverse process anyways, just using a photo of a random girl this time. Just the thing is, that now, after finishing it I feel worse than after drawing gay porn.



And? You mean to tell me that you drew yourself as a girl and got excited, then felt bad about it? Did you not know that most people find a manipulated picture of themselves attractive? This is a furry forum you twerp, do you expect to get sympathy? What the hell is wrong with you? That is the safest for work thing I've seen all day! Do you even _have_ a sister? Which one are you even fapping to? You're fapping to both of them at the same time, aren't you? Is this like your sick version of the Lutece twins? Why don't you draw yourself as an old man and have a threesome? You are the sickest, most twisted, depraved, debauched, degenerate, tasteless satyr of a smutsmith that I have ever had the good fortune of making an acquaintance.


----------



## Feste (Dec 12, 2014)

I love wearing a military great coat in winter. So goddamn warm, and no one's gonna mess with you. I have the leather gloves too; if only I had a military hat....probably would have to go with something Soviet. Nazi's had better fashion, but considering I'd probably punch anyone taking Mein Kampf too seriously in the face, nah probably not. Plus I might get free drinks from the communist bar near Harvard .


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 12, 2014)

Soviet-era officer's garb is pretty awesome too though, I sometimes wear a Red Army officer's overcoat with the totally necessary Soviet Star shapka ushanka on cold nights.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 12, 2014)

My boyfriend was a werewolf


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Soviet-era officer's garb is pretty awesome too though, I sometimes wear a Red Army officer's overcoat with the totally necessary Soviet Star shapka ushanka on cold nights.



I found a cold war-era Soviet officer's coat for just Â£35 recently. It was only recently salvaged, I'm thinking of grabbing it but lolmoney.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I found a cold war-era Soviet officer's coat for just Â£35 recently. It was only recently salvaged, I'm thinking of grabbing it but lolmoney.


For that price you don't have an excuse not to buy it!

I woke up this morning to a company wake-up. My brother put an excerpt from an army wake up call and I pretty much sprung up faster than he did and stood next to my door with a stahlhelm on for bonus laughs.
I forgot the helmet on and when I went to pick up the morning newspaper, I realized there was a kid on the opposite side of the street looking at me. Saw her parents approach and I ran back in to ditch the helmet.
#JustCoffeeThings


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 12, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> (...) Why don't you draw yourself as an old man? (...)



Actually I did that too  But it wasn't hot, I looked like a potatoe.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Well, I don't think so, but for me it's... aaaa. The idea seemed interesting but now I feel only guilt and shame. I did it partially as an excercise on facial features, partially out of curiosity. I made another sketchy autoportrait (just a 5-6 min quickie to take my mind off of that fucking commission) and then replaced masculine traits with feminine. And then I realised that I _could_ fap to that if the result wasn't looking exactly like my sister q_q
> 
> The level of trauma is unbearable... but, to complete that test I'll make a reverse process anyways, just using a photo of a random girl this time. Just the thing is, that now, after finishing it I feel worse than after drawing gay porn.



That's actually hilarious rather than terrible, but yes I can imagine it as something really traumatic


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2014)

I hadn't shaved my face since the start of movember.
I shaved most of it away and now it's all nice and tidy, and I left myself a little bit on the chin to play with, because facial hair is fun.
Coincidentally my 'sona has a small beard, but that didn't influence my decision to leave some to myself...much.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 12, 2014)

There was a time I spent more time and effort posting TRYING to txtspk.

Bcuz i thot it wuz norml 2 tipe lik dis

Then I wrote a short story on that forum and was like "Meh I should try typing normally more often".


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 12, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I think I may have said it earlier, but I cannot help but get jealous of people that talk of getting straight A's in school. There's no ill will, it's just that it makes me reflect on my own performance, and whether a lack of effort or intelligence is to blame.



I'm exactly the same.

Applying to med school I'm competing against people with straight A/A*'s in everything, where I got B's. I did get ONE A. I feel pig sick seeing their credentials.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 12, 2014)

I confess that every time I read an introduction thread title thats, "Hi everybody" my mind automatically responds: "Hi Dr. Nick."


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 12, 2014)

If people say nice things to me I get the shakes.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 12, 2014)

All my life i've not been a fan of domestic dogs, but ever since working at a kennel i've warmed up to some of them, they're nice animals, shame they're so shitty and pissy everywhere :/


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> All my life i've not been a fan of domestic dogs, but ever since working at a kennel i've warmed up to some of them, they're nice animals, shame they're so shitty and pissy everywhere :/


House training (sometimes neutering) and regular walking turns them into docile cuddle-loving machines of happiness. The shit and piss is probably a bit more situational


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not a dog person either, but I love love love lurchers.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 13, 2014)

Hewge said:


> My boyfriend was a werewolf



He got better?

I only go on Tumblr for sexy gifs, so I'm blissfully ignorant of the childish attitudes and SJWs there that people have been complaining about.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that every time I read an introduction thread title thats, "Hi everybody" my mind automatically responds: "Hi Dr. Nick."



I've done that in chat rooms too.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I confess I get a little annoyed when people say they love animals so much but then they're all like 'ew lizard' 'ew snail' 'ew spider' 'ew rat' 'ew pig' so on and so on >:| No you dont, get on my level you noob, my plurality of liking animals is far greater than yours you pleb! Of course you like cheetahs and eagles and panda bears but did anyone ever think to give appreciation to the damn honeybee for being buzzy and cute and the reason our planet is flourishing in flora and also the reason we have honey? Nah man, do you even appreciate the simple elegance of the unicellular life forms that exist on this planet. What about the utterly adorable and total badass tardigrade? 

...one time a dude thought wolverines were the same as wolves and I flipped out but calmly explained to him that wolves were canidae and wolverines were mustelids. Suffice to say I was very secretly condescending of him from that point on. 

xD I'm sorry at how many people that this puts on my list of people I feel condescending towards, oops.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 13, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...one time a dude thought wolverines were the same as wolves and I flipped out but calmly explained to him that wolves were canidae and wolverines were mustelids. Suffice to say I was very secretly condescending of him from that point on.



Hehe the other day in a chatroom on another site I had a person try to tell me that foxes aren't canids. 

I was just like, "No, they're not "true" canines like dogs and wolves, but they are still in the canid family, the only difference between them and a true canid being size, a slightly narrower skull and retractable claws on the forepaws." I even broke out the whole taxonomical classification for _Vulpes vulpes_ to prove it:

Kingdom: Animalia
Phylum: Chordata
Class: Mammalia
Order: Carnivora
Family: *Canidae*
Genus: Vulpes
Species: vulpes

...but they still refused to believe me. And now, I'll be totally honest, their opinion means nothing to me now D:


----------



## NukeTheCat (Dec 13, 2014)

About an hour ago, I accidentally clicked on porn. I can't unsee it now.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 13, 2014)

I can no longer be mad at horrible drivers without being a complete hypocrite, even though I will probably continue to judge them. I drove like a moron yesterday, but I was so pro at not getting into any accidents despite clear lack of proper judgement calls, all so that I wasn't late for work. Long story, but it was very important that on this day I wasn't late and this is of course the one day in a long time I'm running late... Ended up being a whole minute late. I still call that a win, considering...



NukeTheCat said:


> About an hour ago, I accidentally clicked on porn. I can't unsee it now.



I was a mod for a very troll heavy website for a while and I've seen some pretty horrible porn, so I can relate to this heavily. Regular porn doesn't phase me anymore, but the really crazy shit still does.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Im a terrible driver and I hit a car again today...

It's not my fault my parents were always too busy to take me out when I had my permit...I never drove much...and now that I do occasionally and especially out on my own I've been erratically making tons of mistakes, none have resulted in failure until now. 

...and to think I thought I was getting better teaching myself by doing it more often


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 14, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Im a terrible driver and I hit a car again today...
> 
> It's not my fault my parents were always too busy to take me out when I had my permit...I never drove much...and now that I do occasionally and especially out on my own I've been erratically making tons of mistakes, none have resulted in failure until now.
> 
> ...and to think I thought I was getting better teaching myself by doing it more often



Oh gosh are you OK?


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 14, 2014)

This makes me really glad I've only hit shallow snow banks.

I'd feel so guilty and irresponsible if I hit a car.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 14, 2014)

I've had three and some close calls and I've been driving since I could see over the dash. Twice somebody ran over me the other time a utility pole ran out in front of me.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 14, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I've had three and some close calls and I've been driving since I could see over the dash. Twice somebody ran over me the other time a utility pole ran out in front of me.


That is a very agile utility pole. xD
I have wrecked my car... once really bad, thankfully no one was injured. That goes back to a darker time in my life. More recently, I was rear ended. >_< Never really caused a collision with another car personally. I have been hit numerous times though. Gotta watch out for all of those other people out there .


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 14, 2014)

I've never seen a utility pole RUN before....

Those sneaky little ninja BASTARDS! >:U

(and I confess I want Trekkie to read some shiz I left in the nugget box >:I)


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh hell. I get off at 12:30, I'll read everything then.

Edit: I'm at a Christmas party. I just watched a really old couple make out then dance to "till the sweat drips off my balls". Not a confession! Just thought everyone should hear that.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 14, 2014)

I really want to know who this yiffmaster420 guy is in TS <_< kinda givin' me some creepy vibes. He just shows up this morning, and moves directly to the AFK channel. Been there ever since it would seem. 

>_>  Yo, yiffmaster420, reveal yourself.  <_<


----------



## Kinare (Dec 14, 2014)

^ All of the above car incidents make me feel a lot better about my purposely bad yet still pro driving. I've only ever had 2 accidents. First time it was kinda slick cuz rain does that and the person in front of me stopped on a yellow instantly instead of moving their asses. The other rear ended me as I was trying to turn onto my road. .-. The lady said she sneezed and that's why she didn't stop... but later on I realized that if you're foot is on the brake pedal to try to slow down, wouldn't that make you hit that harder and not move over to the gas and slam on that? Meh. Logic. So now because of that I'm very nervous when anyone gets close to me or when I'm turning and there's someone behind me, whether close or not...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 14, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Oh hell. I get off at 12:30, I'll read everything then.
> 
> Edit: I'm at a Christmas party. I just watched a really old couple make out then dance to "till the sweat drips off my balls". Not a confession! Just thought everyone should hear that.



That's beautiful, lol

...also yes I'm fine actually. The person who I hit was cool with it and didnt give me a problem. And my brother was the most understanding surprisingly, since he likes to tease me a lot x3 He said I was still learning so it's fine. Funny thing is he's younger than me and doesnt have his permit yet


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 14, 2014)

It took me 30 min to work up the courage to join the FaF teamspeak server.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 15, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> It took me 30 min to work up the courage to join the FaF teamspeak server.


Damn, I've gotta get my arse over there ASAP!

My confession? Hmm, well I'm right-handed but I've always worn my watch on my right wrist. People tell me it's strange.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 15, 2014)

I want to do a brutal metal cover of that lame "Yiff in Hell Furfag" song just for irony's sake.


----------



## flletcher (Dec 15, 2014)

i found out i was gay because of some gay furry art i stumbled across which led to a week and a half me be going back and forth on if i was gay or not

...i...kinda liked the star wars prequels...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I want to do a brutal metal cover of that lame "Yiff in Hell Furfag" song just for irony's sake.



Count me in, best idea ever


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 15, 2014)

flletcher said:


> i found out i was gay because of some gay furry art i stumbled across which led to a week and a half me be going back and forth on if i was gay or not


Honestly mate, furry art isn't a good indicator of whether you're gay.
The question should be whether you'd bang a dude yourself, not whether your fursona or whatnot would bang an anthro guy.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 15, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Damn, I've gotta get my arse over there ASAP!
> 
> My confession? Hmm, well I'm right-handed but I've always worn my watch on my right wrist. People tell me it's strange.



I DO THIS TOO! You are not alone!

I confess that I've searched for NSFW art of Salad Fingers before. I didn't find anything, but my friend did.

DISCLAIMER: I do know how messed up that is.


----------



## flletcher (Dec 15, 2014)

it was kind of like a chain reaction  all these memories came back and i was just thinking how did i not know this earlier? either way in the least it definitely helped


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 15, 2014)

I've had a page in my browser up for a good hour now. I've been trying to work up the confidence to post a suggestion to my favourite YouTube channel.

Fear of being seen as an idiot or something/feelings of not being worthy, are stopping me.

This isn't normal, right?


----------



## flletcher (Dec 15, 2014)

you care about what people think/say to you over the internet? lol what youtube channel is it?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 15, 2014)

flletcher said:


> you care about what people think/say to you over the internet? lol what youtube channel is it?



I only care what a small handful of people think... =(


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 15, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've had a page in my browser up for a good hour now. I've been trying to work up the confidence to post a suggestion to my favourite YouTube channel.
> 
> Fear of being seen as an idiot or something/feelings of not being worthy, are stopping me.
> 
> This isn't normal, right?


The smartest people on YouTube tend to just not comment, it seems. 
I hardly ever comment at all, but when I do have something to say, I get bombarded with notifications constantly, saying someone liked a comment I made.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 15, 2014)

You know this new sweater meme that's hit the net? I confess that it is the most amazing fad to have ever hit the net ever and I hope it never goes away. I am unashamed to admit that I am in support of this -thing- that is happening, and I can't get enough.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 15, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> You know this new sweater meme that's hit the net? I confess that it is the most amazing fad to have ever hit the net ever and I hope it never goes away. I am unashamed to admit that I am in support of this -thing- that is happening, and I can't get enough.


I thought sweater hype was an old thing. I was experiencing sweater hype in my freshman year of high school >_>


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 15, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I thought sweater hype was an old thing. I was experiencing sweater hype in my freshman year of high school >_>



This may be sweater hype 2.0. 
_Keyhole_ sweaters man. 
Just. 
Keyhole sweaters. 


God I wish I had tits and could take part in this glorious fad.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 15, 2014)

Sweater memes for life


----------



## Fiab (Dec 15, 2014)

I only become bold on the internet while drinkin. Not real life though, odd stuffz.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 15, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> This may be sweater hype 2.0.
> _Keyhole_ sweaters man.
> Just.
> Keyhole sweaters.
> ...



Did not know, Googled. Don't understand: sweater for keeping warm, right? Why put hole in it?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 15, 2014)

i prefer cardigan sweaters but to each their own


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 15, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Did not know, Googled. Don't understand: sweater for keeping warm, right? Why put hole in it?



Obviously these sweaters are less for keeping warm and more for showing off. _I am okay with this._



Evan of Phrygia said:


> i prefer cardigan sweaters but to each their own



Fluffy sweaters in general are the best. So long as they aren't itchy they tend to be awesome. As a cold natured person, I can never use enough sweaters.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 15, 2014)

I confess that I am now a legend C:

Bow before me peons! V:<


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 15, 2014)

It could just be that I prefer the cold, but I've always hated wearing sweaters. If it's cold enough for me to need to dress warm, it better be cold enough for me to wear a ski jacket. But then again I wear short sleeves (albeit with gloves) until it hits negative C. 



Alexxx-Returns said:


> Fear of being seen as an idiot or something/feelings of not being worthy, are stopping me.
> 
> This isn't normal, right?


It's how I act all the time. My post count would be doubled if I actually posted all the replies I've written.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 15, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I am now a legend C:
> 
> Bow before me peons! V:<



Behold! Captious Lycanthrope of Legend!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 16, 2014)

*I 

LOVE


*
cubone <3~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 16, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I am now a legend C:
> 
> Bow before me peons! V:<



Oh master... You're so much better than I am!
I'll do anything to please you master. Aaaaanything...


----------



## KyryK (Dec 16, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I DO THIS TOO! You are not alone!
> 
> I confess that I've searched for NSFW art of Salad Fingers before. I didn't find anything, but my friend did.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I do know how messed up that is.


Seeing as i know my 'sona reminds you of Salad Fingers i'm now terrified of the things you may have drawn him doing when you were making my ref.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 16, 2014)

I finally replied to that stuff in the comic thread.

I... never knew I could be that...

Dark.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 16, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I am now a legend C:
> 
> Bow before me peons! V:<



I DON'T BELIEVE IN LYCANTHROPES!!!!!!!!! V:<


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IN LYCANTHROPES!!!!!!!!! V:<



YOU'RE NOT A VAMPIRE! YOU HAVE NO POWER OVER ME!!!

I DON'T BELIEVE IN YOUR FACE!!!!! >:V


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 16, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> YOU'RE NOT A VAMPIRE! YOU HAVE NO POWER OVER ME!!!



YOU DONT KNOW ME!!!! 
I AM A COUNT DRACULA!!! 
one pineapple ah ah ahh
Two pineapples ah ah ahh :3


----------



## flletcher (Dec 16, 2014)

this thread is getting...interesting


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 16, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess that I am now a legend C:
> 
> Bow before me peons! V:<


Pff, about time. :V
And you've been here longer than I have. 
So you have to bow to me first, then I'll bow to you and then we can carry on being awesome.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 16, 2014)

My sister was a whangdoodle


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Pff, about time. :V
> And you've been here longer than I have.
> So you have to bow to me first, then I'll bow to you and then we can carry on being awesome.



There's no rushing me. I do everything in werewolf time. Its like indian time only better in every way, shape, and form. V:


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 16, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I finally replied to that stuff in the comic thread.
> 
> I... never knew I could be that...
> 
> Dark.



Honest mistake, just a little jumpy is all.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 16, 2014)

Before I was writing yiff. Now I'm writing Murry Yiffmas.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been called a womanizer because I'm nice to everyone. That really hurts my feelings. All I want to do is help people and I couldn't be mean even if I tried. I always make myself available if someone needs my help. I guess it just so happens people seen me around more girls than guys. If people think I'm being friends with them just to get together with them, what's the point in having any friends?


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 16, 2014)

It looks like I'm a coward.



Hikaru Okami said:


> I've been called a womanizer because I'm nice to everyone. That really hurts my feelings. All I want to do is help people and I couldn't be mean even if I tried. I always make myself available if someone needs my help. I guess it just so happens people seen me around more girls than guys. If people think I'm being friends with them just to get together with them, what's the point in having any friends?



Don't listen to them.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 16, 2014)

I used to watch disney channel in middle school ;w; Most of it is crap but honestly Wizards of Waverly place was good, Selena's character was awesome I liked Alex's attitude and character ,

That...and I watched iCarly because Spencer/Jerry Trainer made it all worth it x3
You know...crazy steve from Drake and Josh 



Hikaru Okami said:


> I've been called a womanizer because I'm nice to everyone. That really hurts my feelings. All I want to do is help people and I couldn't be mean even if I tried. I always make myself available if someone needs my help. I guess it just so happens people seen me around more girls than guys. If people think I'm being friends with them just to get together with them, what's the point in having any friends?



:/ Yeah trekkies right, don't listen to them.

I honestly don't understand why you can't be friends with anyone, especially if their the opposite gender why would you only talk to them just to hook up with them, if your only intention is to hook up with them then maybe you don't like them in general as a friend or a person...

People are dumb don't let that get you down


----------



## Baz (Dec 16, 2014)

I play a game called World of Tanks, and I make a conscience effort to team kill my team in regular battles, and then in the training rooms I kill everyone in a path of rage. They also think im an anti Semitic Nazi because I only play German tanks. Im not anti Semitic or dislike Jews in anyway. Recently I have tried to make amends with the community and quit killing my teams. Though most the people in that game are pricks to start off with, thus my reason for killing them. I realize now though I am only adding to the number of pricks in that game so I now have quit.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 16, 2014)

Baz said:


> I play a game called World of Tanks, and *I make a conscience effort to team kill my team in regular battles*, ...


Shitbags like this are why I very rarely play, among many other reasons all revolving around the insufferable RB community. 
Thank you for contributing to the shitty community. :V Thankfully you're on NA, so I never have to worry about encountering you.
I guess it's a good thing you've realized your douchebaggery and stopped.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 16, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Don't listen to them.





WolfNightV4X1 said:


> :/ Yeah trekkies right, don't listen to them.
> 
> I honestly don't understand why you can't be friends with anyone, especially if their the opposite gender why would you only talk to them just to hook up with them, if your only intention is to hook up with them then maybe you don't like them in general as a friend or a person...
> 
> People are dumb don't let that get you down




Thanks I'll try not to. It's very off putting because that has never happened before. I haven't had any issues with gossip since jr. high and I would like to keep it that way. I confess that I just completely failed one of my finals because I was thinking about that, plus I fell asleep. Only had 20 minutes of sleep today...never again.


----------



## Feste (Dec 16, 2014)

I honestly thought my landlord was dead. She hadn't collected rent for 2 months, and I couldn't reach her. Turns out she was in China........and I thought I was gonna be rent free for two months. Darnit ><.


----------



## Coffox (Dec 16, 2014)

Playing CSGO competitive mode.

and under the disguise that i am a BOT, complete with a steam avatar of a T teams BOT.
that, and an exaggerated voice i think means "i am not serious"

I really am not the kind of person to contribute to shit-talking or public rage.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 17, 2014)

Sometimes I'll say something that makes me laugh. Like, I think I'm a genius and everything.

But no one else laughs.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 17, 2014)

^ They just don't get it >_>


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 17, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Sometimes I'll say something that makes me laugh. Like, I think I'm a genius and everything.
> 
> But no one else laughs.


I'll sometimes purposefully abstain from laughing when my husband does or says something similar, just to make him suffer that brief moment of awkwardness where I'm not laughing. C:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 17, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Sometimes I'll say something that makes me laugh. Like, I think I'm a genius and everything.
> 
> But no one else laughs.



If you're doing this in the forums then you'll have to forgive me. I'm not good with expressing LOLZ on the internet because majority of the time it sounds hollow doing so


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 17, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I'll sometimes purposefully abstain from laughing when my husband does or says something similar, just to make him suffer that brief moment of awkwardness where I'm not laughing. C:


My friend does this to me and I always respond by laughing even harder


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 17, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Sometimes I'll say something that makes me laugh. Like, I think I'm a genius and everything.
> 
> But no one else laughs.


My jokes in a nutshell.

On topic:  I constantly talk to myself, and create imaginary conversations with people I know by predicting how they would react to something I would've said, and vice versa.  I find it much easier to explain your case when you're not actually talking to anyone but yourself.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 17, 2014)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> My jokes in a nutshell.
> 
> On topic:  I constantly talk to myself, and create imaginary conversations with people I know by predicting how they would react to something I would've said, and vice versa.  I find it much easier to explain your case when you're not actually talking to anyone but yourself.



Much easier to get along with people and get your point across when they're hypothetical.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 17, 2014)

The Sonic fandom ruined the series for me. I've taken to calling it 'Spastic the Spedhog' lately.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 17, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Sonic fandom ruined the series for me. I've taken to calling it 'Spastic the Spedhog' lately.



Not to mention 90% of the fanart and especially fanfiction is complete rubbish.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 18, 2014)

The things I'd do for a dollar and some Mayonnaise


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 18, 2014)

Hewge said:


> The things I'd do for a dollar and some Galka Mayonnaise



There you go! You can thank me later.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 18, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Not to mention 90% of the fanart and especially fanfiction is complete rubbish.


and not to mention that 70% of that 90% is usually bad porn too.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Dec 18, 2014)

I got so hammered one time that I peed in a trashcan at a friend's birthday party. Although, no one was there to witness this.


----------



## flletcher (Dec 18, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> My friend does this to me and I always respond by laughing even harder


i just cant read your posts without yelling it in my head lol that damn picture


----------



## Rekel (Dec 18, 2014)

I confess that I'm losing my hair, and it makes me want to shoot myself because I've always either had or wanted Light Yagami-like hair.

God. Fuck genetics sometimes, man.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 18, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I confess that I'm losing my hair, and it makes me want to shoot myself because I've always either had or wanted Light Yagami-like hair.
> 
> God. Fuck genetics sometimes, man.


I feel you, man.
I'm sixteen and already losing my hair to genetics. I haven't had a haircut in over five years!

But in some ways I like my lack of hair. People tend to make comments about it, and I think the short hair suits me.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel like some of my stranger thoughts are organizing themselves a bit better. They are still the same, but I can make sense of them.
Been looking up daemons and animal-heartedness after confiding with someone, makes sense. Since I'm no casual furry, but I'm not therian either, but my relationship with some life-forms is too deeply complicated to just settle for "I like them."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 18, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I confess that I'm losing my hair, and it makes me want to shoot myself because I've always either had or wanted Light Yagami-like hair.
> 
> God. Fuck genetics sometimes, man.


 My hairline is receding. I'm at least slowing the process, taking in as much protein and fatty acids as I can, and using Rogaine foam. I'm seeing some success; I've got some strands coming back in. Still, eating an entire package of flax lavash with hummus every day is getting tiresome. That and I'm not sure if I can redeem cans of Muscle Monster at the liquor store.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 18, 2014)

Damn I'm so glad I'm female.


I confess I have nightmares about my BF going through male patterned baldness.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I want to be genderfluid, not because I have any interest in being genderfluid, but because I want to test the waters in being a boy sometimes...because I feel like that's where I want to be but not where I'm at and it's difficult to just suddenly straight up transition over as such one day after being one way for so long. I'd have to convince my friends of what I am....and figure out how to get away with looking more male preferably in attire (hair, maybe?)

Just call me sir wolfknight x3


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 18, 2014)

OK, sir Wolfnight.

I have something to confess, I'll do it eventually.

My brother and his family have temporarily moved in. Its nice having them around but I'm not 100% cool with so many people, and I feel bad about that.



Bonobosoph said:


> Damn I'm so glad I'm female.
> 
> 
> I confess I have nightmares about my BF going through male patterned baldness.



Hat your head. Hide your shame.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2014)

You shouldn't feel bad about going bald; look at these wonderful people who are bald:


















and you know who wasn't bald? Hitler.

So there.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope I don't regret this later. I've had the gender identity thing since I was little. I even have a whole list of excuses, mostly for why it isn't my fault. I admire people who are open with that, probably because I'm not able to myself. I finally concluded that I was just being weird and wouldn't be any happier as a female and if I were I would probably want to be male. Plus I would make an ugly girl.

I'm pretty much fine with myself now but like I said I admire the people with enough confidence to do something about it. On Instructables I'm allowed to set my gender as "robot". I'm good with that.


----------



## Brass (Dec 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I hope I don't regret this later. I've had the gender identity thing since I was little. I even have a whole list of excuses, mostly for why it isn't my fault. I admire people who are open with that, probably because I'm not able to myself. I finally concluded that I was just being weird and wouldn't be any happier as a female and if I were I would probably want to be male. Plus I would make an ugly girl.
> 
> I'm pretty much fine with myself now but like I said I admire the people with enough confidence to do something about it. On Instructables I'm allowed to set my gender as "robot". I'm good with that.
> 
> I better not get any dumbass comments on this.



Have you tired making up your own gender? Shit like that is on the rage over at tumblr!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 18, 2014)

I left my Digimon porn in the living room a couple days ago (was using the in-depth plan of the sex scene to finish chapter 2) by mistake, and my mum found it and read it today.

I need to stop being such a scatterbrained when it comes to my Digimon porn.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 18, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I confess that I'm losing my hair, and it makes me want to shoot myself because I've always either had or wanted Light Yagami-like hair.
> 
> God. Fuck genetics sometimes, man.



Wigs exist.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 18, 2014)

I confess... I think I'm awesome at naming. Characters in my stories. Names of chapters... I blame Japanese animes.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

I confess that I enjoy the image battle thread entirely too much. C: It's easily my favorite thread and the one I have the most fun with.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 18, 2014)

I have no idea where you find all of those pictures. And I also just noticed your title.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 19, 2014)

I keep watching my post count. I am tempted to leave it at 666 and derp around in the forum games forever. xD


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm procrastinating sleep @w@


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 19, 2014)

For some reason I had a sudden urge to ruin Christmas for my family by dumping all of this shit on them that I've been holding in. Telling them that I'm not religious, I failed two classes, I changed my major, I got terminated from my job (whoo!), I've been on academic probation for a year, I had a girlfriend, I got drunk, oh yeah and I'm moving out in the summer.

Yep, they seem mediocre to everyone else, but to my parents....they'll have a heart attack. In the end I know I won't do it....at least not on Christmas.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 19, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My hairline is receding. I'm at least slowing the process, taking in as much protein and fatty acids as I can, and using Rogaine foam. I'm seeing some success; I've got some strands coming back in. Still, eating an entire package of flax lavash with hummus every day is getting tiresome. That and I'm not sure if I can redeem cans of Muscle Monster at the liquor store.





DrDingo said:


> I feel you, man.
> I'm sixteen and already losing my hair to genetics. I haven't had a haircut in over five years!
> 
> But in some ways I like my lack of hair. People tend to make comments about it, and I think the short hair suits me.



My hairline started receding when I was 15, and now it's back at least an inch and a half, maybe even more than two, in the corners. My hairline hasn't receded much in the last year, but in the past couple months it started thinning all over crazy fast. Like, I use my laptop for a couple minutes and find strands on the keyboard, or I'll start doing homework and get some on that, too. Just by sitting there. Gonna see what I can do asap.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Wigs exist.



You know, for the longest time I've wanted to just wear a wig, because even as a kid I had a large-ish forehead. The only issue is that slight social stigma that comes with it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 19, 2014)

I confess that I'm kinda intimidated to young people.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 19, 2014)

It's ok, Marazhuki. I'm intimidated by people around my age too!


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 19, 2014)

That's not exactly mediocre, Hikaru.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I left my Digimon porn in the living room a couple days ago (was using the in-depth plan of the sex scene to finish chapter 2) by mistake, and my mum found it and read it today.
> 
> I need to stop being such a scatterbrained when it comes to my Digimon porn.




Oh my god; I'm sorry but this is hilarious.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 19, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I left my Digimon porn in the living room a couple days ago (was using the in-depth plan of the sex scene to finish chapter 2) by mistake, and my mum found it and read it today.
> 
> I need to stop being such a scatterbrained when it comes to my Digimon porn.



I demand greater amounts of detail


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 19, 2014)

Rekel said:


> You know, for the longest time I've wanted to just wear a wig, because even as a kid I had a large-ish forehead. The only issue is that slight social stigma that comes with it.



You know, no one actually knows until you tell them, believe me. Plus it's actually a great way of getting the hair nature won't let you have.

Just remember that they can damage your real hair if you wear them too often and don't look after your real hair accordingly.



Schwimmwagen said:


> I demand greater amounts of detail



It was a "cheat sheet" for the sex scene - since I have too much cringe when writing that stuff I made a plan of events so it would be easier to get it on the page. Had lots of details about how an Angemon and this 23 year old guy have hot bathtub lovin'.

I left this in the living room >.<. My mum just said "if you're going to write muck, please don't leave it where your Nan could find it..."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 19, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> My mum just said "if you're going to write muck, please don't leave it where your Nan could find it..."



Nans love that kind of thing though :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> You know, no one actually knows until you tell them, believe me. Plus it's actually a great way of getting the hair nature won't let you have.
> 
> Just remember that they can damage your real hair if you wear them too often and don't look after your real hair accordingly.
> 
> ...



The 11th commandment?


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 19, 2014)

Did she at least comment on it? Was it good?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 19, 2014)

Rekel said:


> You know, for the longest time I've wanted to just wear a wig, because even as a kid I had a large-ish forehead. The only issue is that slight social stigma that comes with it.



There are other options but unless you're ok with impotence, I'd go with the wig solution. (Notice I say wig and not toupee...toupee is for ppl who are ashamed to call it what it.) You might wanna start saving because a realistic one is fairly expensive. But imo, its sorta a fun thing. You can change styles depending on your mood if you have several.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd cope with balding by shaving off what I've got left, and getting jacked as fuck.

Balding looks the worst when it's like the dude is trying to preserve and keep using the hair he's got left. Gotta embrace the baldness, yo.

But every man on my dad's side has died with a full head of hair at old age, so I'm not massively worried.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I confess that I'm* kinda intimidated to *young people.



Your use of English is intimidating.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Your use of English is intimidating.



Sorry.. English isn't my mother language.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Sorry.. English isn't my mother language.



Sorry. :c But yeah, I can't tell whether you're intimidat*ing to* young people, or intimidat*ed by* them.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 19, 2014)

I guess it was time to slam 

I like boys :v

But anyway I get jealous very easily
I will stay up all night on tumblr
I think memes are funny


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a thing for armpits and smelly crotches. I thought I was the only one to have this weird fetish but I sooner realized that some people are into it (-_-)


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 19, 2014)

You are one kinky motherfucker


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 19, 2014)

Marah, making the weird part of the internet actually feel uncomfortable since 2014



And probably years before that


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 19, 2014)

Till today I thought that Bonobosoph was male.
:0


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 19, 2014)

She posted her face in the Selfies thread :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2014)

I am legit scared of the air force.
I applied there and I'll have (if lucky) ONE shot at the physical examinations. If I'm not good enough, I can kiss my dream goodbye.
I'm scared all my hard work will be for naught and that my best isn't good enough.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 19, 2014)

desuchu said:


> She posted her face in the Selfies thread :v



I'm not stalking that thread.

Also, to me everyone here is a white gay male until proven otherwise :F


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 19, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I'm not stalking that thread.
> 
> Also, to me everyone here is a white gay male until proven otherwise :F


Hahahahahahaha one half of my username is short for Sophie. xD I am white though and not 100% straight so you're nearly there.
People always think I'm male online haha, even my BF thought I was a boy when he first knew me on internet forums.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 19, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Sophie



I like that name. Actually I think that it's my favourite when it comes to origin.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm just posting tonight so people can see my new avatar.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 19, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I'm just posting tonight so people can see my new avatar.



That's a pretty cool redesign to your fursona its pretty cool. I was thinking about redesigning mine too but my art skills are pretty basic...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 19, 2014)

^^ I like it!


Ayattar said:


> I like that name. Actually I think that it's my favourite when it comes to origin.


I like the meaning. But having my name said in a "SOOPPPPHHHIIIEEEEEEE" what you done now/mocking tone nearly every day in school has made me kinda not like my name.
I was nearly called Naomi before I was born, I wish I was Naomi I love that name.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 19, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> That's a pretty cool redesign to your fursona its pretty cool. I was thinking about redesigning mine too but my art skills are pretty basic...



Really she's the same just drawn with some poofier hair and in a different style. Definitely living the look though!


Bonobosoph said:


> ^^ I like it!
> .



UGH I LOVE IT SO MUCH.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 19, 2014)

I thought it was a Bantha >_>


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 19, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> ^^ I like it!
> 
> I like the meaning. But having my name said in a "SOOPPPPHHHIIIEEEEEEE" what you done now/mocking tone nearly every day in school has made me kinda not like my name.
> I was nearly called Naomi before I was born, I wish I was Naomi I love that name.



Sophia is one of the most beautiful words. How are you with Soph? I imagine it's OK because you're using it.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 19, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Sophia is one of the most beautiful words. How are you with Soph? I imagine it's OK because you're using it.


Yah, Soph's OK as it's got a friendlier tone. But I'm growing to love all the nicknames I get on the interwebz. IRL name just feels all formal and IRL-y.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 19, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> ^^ I like it!
> 
> I like the meaning. But having my name said in a "SOOPPPPHHHIIIEEEEEEE" what you done now/mocking tone nearly every day in school has made me kinda not like my name.
> I was nearly called Naomi before I was born, I wish I was Naomi I love that name.




I was was almost called Porsche. I really wish I was.

And my brother was almost called Enzo.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 19, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'd cope with balding by shaving off what I've got left, and getting jacked as fuck.
> 
> Balding looks the worst when it's like the dude is trying to preserve and keep using the hair he's got left. Gotta embrace the baldness, yo.
> 
> But every man on my dad's side has died with a full head of hair at old age, so I'm not massively worried.



Thin or receded hair definitely looks the worst when it's long, yes. For me, though, it's at a point where long hair looks good and basically hides it entirely while shorter hair exposes it 24/7. But believe me, there have been a few times I looked at myself in the mirror and wanted to just take a pair of clippers to it. I can embrace the baldness, just not _yet_ if I can still save it. I love the weight and feel of long hair.

Oh, and have the males on your mother's side had full heads of hair? I doubt your luck will go south, but _most_ of the time you get your hairline gene from your mother.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 19, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I'm just posting tonight so people can see my new avatar.



Me too. And 'soon as i start posting my comics, ya'll will get to know who those characters are!


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

Against my better judgment, I typed "smauglock" in Google, and witnessed some strange Hobbit fanart.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sma...a=X&ei=HAKVVP_GEJawogTr8IDACQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 20, 2014)

Screw a 666 post count. I be drinking. xD Friday night. Fuck it. I love everything. This includes you! :3

The confession is that I am not as pessimistic as I appear. Apparently class tonight has taught me something about myself. Realism is quite different than pessimism.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 20, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Screw a 666 post count..



God has willed you away from darkness. Let us take this moment and praise the lord our god!

I confess to the lord that I'm an atheist. I know... My lack of faith is disturbing


----------



## Pan Aput (Dec 20, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I can embrace the baldness, just not _yet_ if I can still save it. I love the weight and feel of long hair.



...and I thought I was the only one that loves the feel of my own hair!  When I was a teenager my hair was so thick I'd go to the barbershop to get it thinned.  Damn, I loved that hair.
-Pan


----------



## Brass (Dec 20, 2014)

When I was a kid I got scared and punched a stray dog in the face.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I'm just posting tonight so people can see my new avatar.



Kinda makes me think a little of Steven Universe, no idea why. Probably because there's a few similarities to Sugilite there, like the shades and the mouth kinda.

I confess that if my stepsister is watching cartoons I sneak a peek......or binge watch.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 20, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Me too. And 'soon as i start posting my comics, ya'll will get to know who those characters are!



These are comic characters? I thought you had multiple personalities :V

I'm interested what the +31 means.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 20, 2014)

Brass said:


> When I was a kid I got scared and punched a stray dog in the face.



Ouch.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

**Weeaboo alert** I sometimes use Japanese words in my everyday life. 

Mostly "_tadaima_" when I get home from work, and "_SUGOI_" whenever anything sugoi happens.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 20, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> **Weeaboo alert** I sometimes use Japanese words in my everyday life.
> 
> Mostly "_tadaima_" when I get home from work, and "_SUGOI_" whenever anything sugoi happens.


I yell "sou ka" whenever I'm solving a puzzle.  I've heard it so many times on Detective Conan, that it caught on to my vocabulary.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 20, 2014)

Uuuuugh. Growing up i was (understandably) surrounded by Japanese. Once teh animu started becoming mainstream in the US, using casual phrases and words mixed in with English lost its "coolness" to me. i groan every time i hear Nihonglish because i associate it with posers. (sorry, my fedora is showing) i -by no means- mean any offense by that statement to anyone who _does_ but i've a certain prejudice against otaku who casually butcher Japanese.

...that being said, i too am guilty...or WAS at least. The casual usage; not the butchering. :V

i've since stuck to one language since i hardly hear it anymore. My dad stopped speaking Japanese years ago and my taste in cartoons and games have westernized. if i find myself in Japan again or get sucked into another Japanese show, i'll probably start speaking again, but until then, i dare not utter a single "desu" for fear of my inner Asian coming out.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 21, 2014)

I confess that when I finally get my hands on a dildo to replace my long gone black one I had some months ago, the first thing I'm probably gonna do is insert it into my fleshlight. I'm not even honestly sure why. I've just.... felt _compelled_ to do so ever since I got it in my head.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a new habit of saying 'success!' everytime something goes my way >:3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> **Weeaboo alert** I sometimes use Japanese words in my everyday life.
> 
> Mostly "_tadaima_" when I get home from work, and "_SUGOI_" whenever anything sugoi happens.



Okairi = use this when someone came home. It means welcome home
Itekimas = use this when you're leaving the house. It means good bye 
Iterasai = use this when someone leaves the house. It means good bye

Kyo no koto arigato gosaimas = means "Thank you for today" 
Haraheta = I'm hungry (You only use this if you're a male)

These are the common phrases I used when I visited Japan. I'm too lazy to remember them all though


----------



## Sparks-Litepaw (Dec 21, 2014)

I have very little in the way of creative talent but mostly because I'm too impatient to hone them


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Okairi = use this when someone came home. It means welcome home
> Itekimas = use this when you're leaving the house. It means good bye
> Iterasai = use this when someone leaves the house. It means good bye
> 
> ...



Here, have some more phrases

Daijyoubou: are you ok?/ I am ok
Add desu ka if you're asking
Genki?: how are you? I think this is informal
Ohayou!: good morning
Eeto: um (you can pretend to be a cute anime gril when you say this)
Kakkoi: cool

I haven't watched anime in a while


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 21, 2014)

And one more from me!
Guten abend! Anschluss zeit!
Then you grab your Luger and shoot the animekawaiibozo in the head.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2014)

Pixiv is littered with so many awesome Japanese artist and there is this particular artist who draws anthro painfully beautiful. Apparently you'll need to ask permission to the artist to view his NSFW. Japanese people in general have this negative disposition towards western people. So I had this Japanese friend whom I asked to translate something for me (I can't rely on Google translate)
ã¯ãœãƒ¡ã¾ã—ã¦ã€€ã‚ãŸã—ã€€ã‚ã€€ã‚ãªãŸã€€ã®ã€€ãƒ‘ã‚“ãƒ³ã€€ã§ãã€€ã§ãã‚Œã°ã€€ã‚‚ã‚“ã¨ã€€ã‚ãªãŸã€€ã®ã€€æç”»ã€€ã‚‚ã‚“ã¨ã€€ã‚ãŸãˆã€€ã®ã€€ã§ãã€€ãŠã«ãŒãˆã€€ã—ã¾ã™

It means I like your drawings.. I'd like to see more.

I haven't gotten a reply
http://touch.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=manga&illust_id=42440247
Just look at it!

What can't I give just to see his porns


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 21, 2014)

Everytime I see a weeaboo I die a little bit in the inside. 
How is it possible to fall so low?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Everytime I see a weeaboo I die a little bit in the inside.
> How is it possible to fall so low?



Labels... Sigh...


Why can't I love things without being scrutinized?


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Labels... Sigh...
> 
> 
> Why can't I love things without being scrutinized?



Then don't consider yourself a weeaboo.

_A non japanese person who basically denounces their own culture and  calls themselves japanese. They try to learn japanese through the anime  they watch and usually end up pronouncing it wrong and looking like a  complete idiot. 

KEEP IN MIND: that a non-japanese person can like the culture, watch  anime, speak the language and RESPECT THE CULTURE, while still keeping  in touch with their own. Which keeps them from being a Weeaboo._


K?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 21, 2014)

I get more excited about my girlfriend's birthday than I do about my own


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm wonder just who all it was that clicked that link.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 21, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I confess that when I finally get my hands on a dildo to replace my long gone black one I had some months ago, the first thing I'm probably gonna do is insert it into my fleshlight. I'm not even honestly sure why. I've just.... felt _compelled_ to do so ever since I got it in my head.



Omg. I've always wanted to stick a dildo inside a penetrable toy.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Omg. I've always wanted to stick a dildo inside a penetrable toy.



I will report back to you IN DETAIL. I'll even take pictures.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I will report back to you IN DETAIL. I'll even take pictures.



Is that exclusive?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Pixiv is littered with so many awesome Japanese artist and there is this particular artist who draws anthro painfully beautiful. Apparently you'll need to ask permission to the artist to view his NSFW. Japanese people in general have this negative disposition towards western people. So I had this Japanese friend whom I asked to translate something for me (I can't rely on Google translate)
> ã¯ãœãƒ¡ã¾ã—ã¦ã€€ã‚ãŸã—ã€€ã‚ã€€ã‚ãªãŸã€€ã®ã€€ãƒ‘ã‚“ãƒ³ã€€ã§ãžã€€ã§ãã‚Œã°ã€€ã‚‚ã‚“ã¨ã€€ã‚ãªãŸã€€ã®ã€€æç”»ã€€ã‚‚ã‚“ã¨ã€€ã‚ãŸãˆã€€ã®ã€€ã§ãã€€
> 
> It means I like your drawings.. I'd like to see more.
> ...


...he didn't give you this sentence to copy paste, did he? this is terribly inaccurate...
porn isn't even spelled right. that's much closer to "pan", which would mean bread.ã€€unless ãƒ‘ã‚“ãƒ³ means something else, which is...not remotely likely
although if he's got good buns...

i would strongly suggest just deleting your comment.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 22, 2014)

"Porun", literally "porn" in kana, is all i've ever seen or read. Otaku culture simply use a Roman letter "H" in context of most anything erotic so... it's a but subjective but there's a bazillion ways to ask for pron. The word for porn is just as subjective. Much like there's a bazillion ways to ask in English. if i had the time to type you a new sentence, i would, but alas my phone is English only.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> "Porun", literally "porn" in kana, is all i've ever seen or read. Otaku culture simply use a Roman letter "H" in context of most anything erotic so... it's a but subjective but there's a bazillion ways to ask for pron. The word for porn is just as subjective. Much like there's a bazillion ways to ask in English. if i had the time to type you a new sentence, i would, but alas my phone is English only.


so you're telling me that "pann" is an acceptable spelling, spelled with a hiragana -and- katakana "n"?

i realized my comment on the spelling was too objectively inclined, yet at the same time the spelling in the original sentence doesn't make any sense as far as i can tell


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 22, 2014)

Since when did it turn animu in here? Just kidding...no not really. I'm intimated the amount of japanese I'm seeing right now.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 22, 2014)

I got an A in a Japanese class and I barely remember anything.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 22, 2014)

I went through a very short lived weaboo phase, but it wasn't just Japan, it was India as well. I've got a few Indian outfits and Bollywood DVDs and stuff.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Okairi = use this when someone came home. It means welcome home
> Itekimas = use this when you're leaving the house. It means good bye
> Iterasai = use this when someone leaves the house. It means good bye
> 
> ...





desuchu said:


> Here, have some more phrases
> 
> Daijyoubou: are you ok?/ I am ok
> Add desu ka if you're asking
> ...


ITT people misspell japanese phrases in wapanese and try to sound smart.
おまえたちはちょうばかだったよ。
あなたたちがなにおしつもをする。
にほんごはべんきょうない、だからわかりません。

Don't even bother with the translator.
(I do hope your unicode settings or w/e shows the moonrunes as they are)


----------



## BRN (Dec 22, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I will report back to you IN DETAIL. I'll even take pictures.


Oddly I'm having trouble with the length but not the girth? 

I...is the answer more lube? It won't fit, Redsan...


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Is that exclusive?



Hell I'll go ahead and post the pics here. 



BRN said:


> Oddly I'm having trouble with the length but not the girth?
> 
> I...is the answer more lube? It won't fit, Redsan...



When it comes to adult toys, honestly, the answer really is almost always "more lube".


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

BRN said:


> Oddly I'm having trouble with the length but not the girth?



Which Pokemon's cock did you mess with this time?


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 22, 2014)

I've eaten six cookies today and I read the above posts. One of these makes me feel like a horrible person.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about changing my nickname to Kalos kagathos, Teleios or Narcissus. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

Hearthstone on android...

My life is complete


----------



## Saga (Dec 22, 2014)

I confess that I feel really out of the mix on FAF, ever since I started browsing less and less...



Ayattar said:


> I'm thinking about changing my nickname to Kalos kagathos, Teleios or Narcissus. Any thoughts?


Whatever floots your boot brah


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 22, 2014)

Saga said:


> I confess that I feel really out of the mix on FAF, ever since I started browsing less and less...



Ever since newfriends have been coming in more and more, I've felt the same way. A lot of my br0s don't post all that often.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Ever since newfriends have been coming in more and more, I've felt the same way. A lot of my br0s don't post all that often.


I've been mixed because there were certain aspects of the prior environment that were very difficult to work around, and at times there was definitely a particular elitist factor that was a bit annoying to deal with.

All the same I can definitely agree that it is a bit weird being here now. Very different dynamic


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

Maybe I should leave....


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 22, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I'm thinking about changing my nickname to Kalos kagathos, Teleios or Narcissus. Any thoughts?


You'll always be Ayattar to me. :v

Regarding the 'feeling out of the mix', I kinda feel like that too, and I haven't even been around that long. But I've already started browsing and posting less and less.
I think I'm getting burned out on being 'in the community again' and I'm probably on the brink of another one of my random breaks. Might also have something to do with my activity plans for the upcoming year.



Marazhuki said:


> Maybe I should leave....


Why?


----------



## shteev (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Maybe I should leave....




Yeah guis maybe if you like the old posters so much you should just MARRY them


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

I feel like most of us came here with the intention of meeting some new people and chatting around--originally. Or bored, but that's besides the point. Point is, once we got here, we became comfortable with a certain tone and brand of conversation and a group of people we were with, we stopped coming here for that original reason. We started browsing to chat with our crowd and we got comfortable with that. 

Suddenly that crowd is gone and naturally the place feels empty. But it's mainly because people were hanging around here for what was, essentially, a counter intuitive measure for a successful and thriving forum. Hanging out with "just friends". Because naturally, if those friends ever left, we'd feel like leaving too. And that's how forums die. 

Here's a metaphor. FAF is like a bar. First time we walked in, put our hat up, and sat at the a bar, we just wanted a drink. That was it. Yeah maybe we'd meet some cool people at the bar, but that'll happen on its own. We'll sit down, get a drink, shoot the shit with the bartender. 

So you meet cool people. Now instead of going to the bar to toss back a few, you're going to hang with all your friends. Hell, sometimes you don't even drink, much to the bartenders dismay. You just sit around shooting the shit (shit posting). A few interesting things pop up now and then, drink deals and such, but mainly we got comfortable entertaining ourselves. 

Then one day we showed up and people were gone. Kicked out. You ask the bartender what the fuck happened. He says he got tired of the bullshit and had people snap in his face. And you're like, well that's a cunt thing to do. And he shrugs it off and says, well I don't fucking care. You can hang around or you can go too. I don't care so long as you're buying drinks (posting content). 

A new guy walks in and he sees a neat bar with people meandering about. You walk in and you see a place devoid of what kept you there. 

In that sense, I've definitely changed how and why I post. I come here to drink (essentially). I come to post advice when it's asked, share thoughtful and intriguing realizations in my life in hope of intellectual discussion. Unlike buying a drink, it's not on demand, and it's a give and take.  Now, I am OPEN to meeting awesome people and dicking around and shit posting. But only as it comes, and its not a requirement for me to enjoy this place anymore. If it was, I am destined to NOT enjoy this place. 

So in other words, rather than coming and staying for the people, I'm here for the off chance of discussion. NOT TO SAY that I appreciate any of you endearing fuckers any less. Simply put, people come and go. I cherish our times together and our discussions as much as I do anything else. Like, I'm discussing with other HUMAN BEINGS right now. There's a person behind that text, and they're putting themselves out there, and its in that concept that I'm willing to stick around. I get comfortable with certain individuals. I like some more than others. But in the end that's a very level scale since I tend to appreciate intelligence, and stupidity is honestly rooted out pretty quickly. 

All said and done, the inside joke may leave with you, but the punchline will always be in my heart. I'll stick around to meet the next person wandering up to this dusty bar. Even if I do hate the bartender, there's always someone here that's worth it, in my eyes.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Maybe I should leave....


you have been fingering me for hours i'm tired okay


Chuchi said:


> Regarding the 'feeling out of the mix', I kinda feel like that too, and I haven't even been around that long. But I've already started browsing and posting less and less.
> I think I'm getting burned out on being 'in the community again' and I'm probably on the brink of another one of my random breaks. Might also have something to do with my activity plans for the upcoming year.


I've found that for me personally, I have to admit it; this site is a procrastination device for me based off of social isolation. I do not speak to very many people at my school and while i _say_ i have friends, I think there is only one person that I actually like to talk to on a daily basis that isn't my roommate. Everyone else is the "just kind of there" type of friend, which is, even then, maybe 10-15 people. So this site is kind of a reaction to that; but in the same breath, it's not remotely healthy for me to devote as much time as I do. I've said it before, I'm an active music major and I have every intent of working myself to death, and I understand people generally react with "that's not healthy". However, for me it is most definitely _exactly _what I want to be doing with my time and being here is a detraction. 

When I first talked to Kyryk about possibly being far more infrequent, I told him I was leaving the forums again but I never committed. I may have to rethink that commitment, because things are looking like they're going to be difficult. I may retreat to strictly main site composition and taking requests for a while.


Red, the thing is not everyone has that sense of function. I'm not saying I'm not receptive to the new FAF and overall the society of FAF doesn't have much effect on my interest in the setting, but that analogy relies on particular values being the emphasis in that environment. I've been in ensembles where subtracting particular people collapses it, and the reality is that regardless of who's there, if a dynamic is subtracted, it is simply not there anymore. For certain people, that can be worked around, but for a lot of oldfags that particular dynamic was crucial in appreciating the society that had developed within FAF itself. I'm certain that there are people who can adapt and appreciate the way in which this society evolves or changes, but that doesn't strictly mean that those who step away from it can't see that.

Again, I don't think being adaptable is necessarily lost by having a nostalgic response to a particular dynamic; rather, if that dynamic is never attained in the same regard, then the value of the experience may be lost. I understand that valuing the people for people matters, but this isn't a sole source of furry interaction.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 22, 2014)

My coworker gave me liquor for christmas. Not sure if I should be happy, or seriously considering my drinking habits... Meh, I will go with the former. It is delicious. xD


----------



## Distorted (Dec 23, 2014)

My computer's been freaking out on me again lately, and kept me from posting here. But since I've been gone for about a week, things seem to have changed in that short time.......I think.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 23, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Red, the thing is not everyone has that sense of function. I'm not saying I'm not receptive to the new FAF and overall the society of FAF doesn't have much effect on my interest in the setting, but that analogy relies on particular values being the emphasis in that environment. I've been in ensembles where subtracting particular people collapses it, and the reality is that regardless of who's there, if a dynamic is subtracted, it is simply not there anymore. For certain people, that can be worked around, but for a lot of oldfags that particular dynamic was crucial in appreciating the society that had developed within FAF itself. I'm certain that there are people who can adapt and appreciate the way in which this society evolves or changes, but that doesn't strictly mean that those who step away from it can't see that.
> 
> Again, I don't think being adaptable is necessarily lost by having a nostalgic response to a particular dynamic; rather, if that dynamic is never attained in the same regard, then the value of the experience may be lost. I understand that valuing the people for people matters, but this isn't a sole source of furry interaction.



Oh no not to imply that any function or mean to this place is right or wrong necessarily. I mean, obviously the way -I- feel about this place differs from other people. I was just making a layman statement on why the place may feel off to some, while others seem to either be unaffected otherwise. I can totally understand why people have jetted out. It _isn't_ the same. But that's neither a bad nor a good thing. It just is what it is. 

Also I guess there was commentary about forums in general. Forums die because the user base gets bored, and people who are bored with the topics head out along with 'em too. I guess that's why I never got into the Weasyl forums. The Rants and Raves section is a sort of platform that I enjoy barreling head first into. So even if the people move in and out the heart of why I come here is still here--for now! Cause who knows I may change my mind any day of the week and decide "man all the cool people have left for like, the upteenth time in a row, and I'm tired of this BS meet and greet."

But I'm a bit of an optimist at heart so I hope that I'll never truly reach that point.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Oh no not to imply that any function or mean to this place is right or wrong necessarily. I mean, obviously the way -I- feel about this place differs from other people. I was just making a layman statement on why the place may feel off to some, while others seem to either be unaffected otherwise. I can totally understand why people have jetted out. It _isn't_ the same. But that's neither a bad nor a good thing. It just is what it is.
> 
> Also I guess there was commentary about forums in general. Forums die because the user base gets bored, and people who are bored with the topics head out along with 'em too. I guess that's why I never got into the Weasyl forums. The Rants and Raves section is a sort of platform that I enjoy barreling head first into. So even if the people move in and out the heart of why I come here is still here--for now! Cause who knows I may change my mind any day of the week and decide "man all the cool people have left for like, the upteenth time in a row, and I'm tired of this BS meet and greet."
> 
> But I'm a bit of an optimist at heart so I hope that I'll never truly reach that point.


something something i agree and appreciate the open mindedness blah blah the importance of subjective society blah blah hugs dildo in the butt goodnight


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 23, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> something something i agree and appreciate the open mindedness blah blah the importance of subjective society blah blah hugs dildo in the butt goodnight



Good lord you more or less summed up the only rational end to every amount of discourse ever. A point for you mah darling.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 23, 2014)

I once knocked out internet access for an entire building trying to set up a minecraft server.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I'll even take pictures.



Take a video with a Tiny Tim song playing in the background.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 23, 2014)

Distorted said:


> My computer's been freaking out on me again lately, and kept me from posting here but since I've been gone for about a week, things seem to have changed in that short time.......I think.


I wondered where you went. Things have changed just a little bit, though.


Regarding the above discussion:


I have so much to say on this subject! But yet again I lack the articulation to write something understandable. I shall try anyway.


I like Red's bar narrative, I think it's accurate. I have seen different communities follow the same general death in real life. Also, I have been a member of only two forums including this one. (I'm going somewhere with this, hang on.) The first I joined after it's heyday. There were a few of the original members left, though they weren't very active. Occasionally they would emerge like exiled kings and grace us with wisdom and reminiscences. Anyway they were all well liked. 


The community was never particularly active but it was very tight. As it happened I ended up being a moderator, (there were 6 others, overkill I think). Everything was just fine, the same regulars were always there and there were new faces. I took a very short hiatus at one point and when I came back things had changed. The tables had turned and I had become one of those exiles. I rode it out until the forum finally died.It was strange, as if we were disbanded. There was no recognition, my peers didn't even fade away. One by one they were just gone.


I have wondered what caused the fall. I suppose we just kept coming for eachother. If one left, things just fell apart a little more. In this case we didn't really have anything in common like there is here. As one left things fell apart a little more, and we were reluctant to accept the few new arrivals. They didn't know anything; they didn't know what it was like.


Now  I am here. I endeavor always to be entirely truthful and sincere, for it is now only that we can touch. We all are going together and tomorrow we will pass away. Then we will never touch again, so I want nothing to be left unsaid while I still have time.


I came here to learn things, social stuff (logical choice of forums) and in the short time I've been here I have learned a lot. I have met some people that I can think of as friends and many I wish to know better. I'm still figuring out how to give back, though. I feel I owe something to some of the people here. To one person I owe a great deal although this person undoubtedly doesn't know why. I'm not sure about that one, though.


The people here are fantastic. They're intelligent and for the most part genuine or at least somewhat tolerant recently that most of my posts were fairly low content. My first few posts pretty serious but that didn't go over well so I've been hiding behind sarcasm and bad jokes. I'm going to try to remedy that even though the other kind of posting is a lot of fun. 


If you decide to leave, please do me a favor and say goodbye.


That didn't cut it, too much babbling and there's still stuff I didn't communicate. Oh well, I'll keep trying.


Confession: I can be clingy and I take things seriously to the point that I hurt myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I'm thinking about changing my nickname to Kalos kagathos, Teleios or Narcissus. Any thoughts?



I like your current name. It is confusing when people change their usernames, which is why I'll always stick to mine- even if it does sound like phallus fox. 

On another forum almost everybody changed their names, when that function was enabled, and nobody knows who anybody else is now.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

Regarding the above discussion.
I've been here on and off since 2009 (my old username was OhBloodyHell) and I didn't quite feel with it and got bored, as all the regulars kinda stuck together. Third time lucky I guess, I feel like I fit in which is odd for me in forums. I'm kinda bummed that everyone I like is saying how it's not the same, I don't want the forum to die a death I like it here despite not posting regularly until September. :[


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

Since pick-up lines came into discussion in another thread, it stirred some memories in me.

I feel bad that I rejected a woman's obvious attempt to pick me up, when she asked 'do you believe in love at first sight?' because it must have taken some courage to resort to such a corny line. 

I feel bad that, after fooling around with a girl studying french and linguistics, that I failed to keep in touch. She was incredibly sweet and *she asked me* to wear my animal costume-[ a furry's dream come true :V ], but I didn't want to get romantically involved with anybody at that time.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 23, 2014)

I have noticed a bit of declination as well. I have not been here long enough to say one way or the other, but I know the feeling of watching as people disappear. Hell, I am sure I have been the cause of such feels in other places I used to frequent. I am hoping that it is just the holidays to blame for the recent ominous feeling that I have noticed here. If not, then I would hope those that I have come to see as friends will share a final goodbye.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I have noticed a bit of declination as well. I have not been here long enough to say one way or the other, but I know the feeling of watching as people disappear. Hell, I am sure I have been the cause of such feels in other places I used to frequent. I am hoping that it is just the holidays to blame for the recent ominous feeling that I have noticed here. If not, then I would hope those that I have come to see as friends will share a final goodbye.



We would have more new users if people didn't accuse them of being perverts and mock them until they leave the site. 

One user even went to a newcomer's FA page and left homophobic shouts.

That is why the rest of the furry community views us as an aloof assortment of assholes.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 23, 2014)

The majority of the mocking seems to be well placed, but perhaps that is why I have felt so at home here. 
I am cautious of the new people. >_>


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 23, 2014)

This discussion makes me sad. I know I joined when this place was past its prime so to say, but it was still fun. I never noticed how much it had changed until now.

Anyhow I recently joined a feeder/chubby chaser forum but the fetishists scared me away a little.

I also joined a dead forum that I refuse to accept is dead because it gets a post every couple of months.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> The majority of the mocking seems to be well placed, but perhaps that is why I have felt so at home here.
> I am cautious of the new people. >_>



Imagine you just registered, made a thread saying 'Yay I finally got married' and someone goes to your FA profile to tell you all about what a massive fag you are.


This is what our users are doing.

These are the same people who proudly declare they have common sense and decency.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 23, 2014)

The only reason I'm less active than I used to be is because of Minecraft and making art.

Tho I'm sure that's incompatible to whatever you're talking about that I cba to look at the rest of the convo.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine you just registered, made a thread saying 'Yay I finally got married' and someone goes to your FA profile to tell you all about what a massive fag you are.
> 
> 
> This is what our users are doing.
> ...


That is quite sad really, not sure who or why, considering half of the shit we talk about. I would like to think that there are other reasons for that, unfortunately I am unable to think of any. 
I think that is all for this discussion. It is sinking me deeper into an already low state. 
I am an asshole, but I am not 100% a dick.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 23, 2014)

I was unaware of that, apparently the message has already been deleted.

I for one have every intention of sticking around until the servers are shut down. You people are fascinating and, barring certain contingencies, will never be rid of me.



ZettaBit said:


> I am an asshole, but I am not 100% a dick.



Not around here you aren't.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 23, 2014)

I think everyone has the ability to be the friendly asshole.

Lel efurry1 go yiff urselfz :V


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 23, 2014)

I can't really say anything about declining activity since I'm new, but it seems like you get new blood coming in every day, so I think the forums should be able to stay up for some time.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> That is quite sad really, not sure who or why, considering half of the shit we talk about. I would like to think that there are other reasons for that, unfortunately I am unable to think of any.
> I think that is all for this discussion. It is sinking me deeper into an already low state.
> I am an asshole, but I am not 100% a dick.


I feel like quoting Team America here. >_>


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 23, 2014)

Alright mother fuckers. A confession. And a warning. Fix your ways before it's too late. If you're not a lazy disgusting person like I've been--good on ya. 


About my last year of alcohol and drug binge, I also included Monsters and large amounts of candy as a staple part of my diet. I also stopped brushing my teeth because why buy toothpaste when I could buy more weed and coke? Seriously. Out of all the things that have come back to bite me in the ass, my current dental issues top the charts as my most shameful (and painful). I now brush my teeth 2 or 3 times daily along with a floss and mouthwash routine, but it's not enough to reverse the damage. And needless to say, _the damage was significant._

Today I got a wisdom tooth extracted. I discovered that I had deep cavity infections in many of my side teeth up top, and I'm very close to losing another tooth on the side of my mouth. The other wisdom tooth is coming out as a fact, but I could only handle so much tugging and stabbing in a single day. In all honesty, I had a really good dentist who made sure I was numbed up very well. He would tug, and if I felt any pain, he'd stop and go back in with the needle to numb some more. But the feeling of having something _slowly pulled out of your skull_ ranks as one of the most uncomfortable feelings out there. 


What you're about to see is disgusting. On top of a broken, infected tooth, you're going to see part of my infected jawbone that came out with the tooth. (It's that white horizontal chunk on the side) Seriously. Dental problems is one of my most embarassing issues right now.  http://i.imgur.com/UGJ2eKm.jpg?2


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine you just registered, made a thread saying 'Yay I finally got married' and someone goes to your FA profile to tell you all about what a massive fag you are.
> 
> 
> This is what our users are doing.
> ...



Yea right, because mocking someone for his bizarres fetishes he constantly shove it on everyones face it's exactly the same that calling a guy a faggot for getting married.

That was a stupid fucking comment, and offensive

Nobody cares for sexuality here, and it's one of the the best things this community has over the rest, but perversions are a totally different thing.

I really don't care how much you like latex, shit or cp, go to wherever place someone do, but not here.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine you just registered, made a thread saying 'Yay I finally got married' and someone goes to your FA profile to tell you all about what a massive fag you are.
> 
> 
> This is what our users are doing.
> ...


Oh, you must be talking about me in some weird way, because I know you and I traded words in the comments of some FA user's chatbox.
Things must've gone way over your head if that's the way you interpret things. Let me tell you how it went.
>I go into Simo's page out of curiosity.
>I see you asspatting him and telling we are all meanies who mock new people exclusively and he's an alright guy.
>I leave a comment saying I for one will tell people they suck if they flaunt their fetishes all over the place regardless of their post count
>I get my comment nuked
>I see Fallowfox posting here about how I jump on people's pages to throw insults.

Unless your reference to common sense (my "species") and decency (my recent FAF improvement post) had nothing to do with me, you're delusional.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yea right, because mocking someone for his bizarres fetishes he constantly shove it on everyones face it's exactly the same that calling a guy a faggot for getting married.
> 
> That was a stupid fucking comment, and offensive
> 
> ...



I used the example because it happened.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh, you must be talking about me in  some weird way, because I know you and I traded words in the comments of  some FA user's chatbox.
> Things must've gone way over your head if that's the way you interpret things. Let me tell you how it went.
> >I go into Simo's page out of curiosity.
> >I see you asspatting him and telling we are all meanies who mock new people exclusively and he's an alright guy.
> ...




Did you not go to his page to tell him he was an 'old fag'  after he made a thread about being newly wed? 


Simo said he wanted to buy a costume, and made effort to turn the conversation away from fetish content.

_You_ insisted on bringing fetishism up repeatedly.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Did you not go to his page to tell him he was an *'old fag'*  after he made a thread about being newly wed?


I don't wanna stir the shit here, but I believe in the given context, old fag is meant regarding someone who has been around for a while. 
It's an old (well, not old, still frequently used I think) 4chan term, meant to refer to someone who has been a member of x community for long enough to be recognized. 
At least that is how I understand it.

I don't think it was meant to refer to someone as an old/elderly homosexual.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I used the example because it happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what the fuck you have been smoking, since you're way out of it, but my only, and I repeat ONLY message I have posted there was that one I mentioned.
I literally just said people don't get special treatment, and that I for one will make sure to let even oldfags know they're idiotic if they post fetish stuff on the forums.
How you draw that to some wedding picture thing/costume I don't know. I didn't even know he had gotten married until now. Next time you call people homophobes and offensive assholes and who invade people's mainsite to mock them, do get your fucking person right.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Alright mother fuckers. A confession. And a warning. Fix your ways before it's too late. If you're not a lazy disgusting person like I've been--good on ya.
> 
> 
> About my last year of alcohol and drug binge, I also included Monsters and large amounts of candy as a staple part of my diet. I also stopped brushing my teeth because why buy toothpaste when I could buy more weed and coke? Seriously. Out of all the things that have come back to bite me in the ass, my current dental issues top the charts as my most shameful (and painful). I now brush my teeth 2 or 3 times daily along with a floss and mouthwash routine, but it's not enough to reverse the damage. And needless to say, _the damage was significant._
> ...



That's not good. I need to get my wisdom teeth out too but I'm putting it off. Anyway you have repented and mended your ways, there is no shame in that. I know someone who didn't and... yeah. 

Oh, I have the skull of a bear that had an abscessed canine. I'm going to see if I can find it and post a picture.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Alright mother fuckers. A confession. And a warning. Fix your ways before it's too late. If you're not a lazy disgusting person like I've been--good on ya.
> 
> 
> About my last year of alcohol and drug binge, I also included Monsters and large amounts of candy as a staple part of my diet. I also stopped brushing my teeth because why buy toothpaste when I could buy more weed and coke? Seriously. Out of all the things that have come back to bite me in the ass, my current dental issues top the charts as my most shameful (and painful). I now brush my teeth 2 or 3 times daily along with a floss and mouthwash routine, but it's not enough to reverse the damage. And needless to say, _the damage was significant._
> ...



Ooh, that's a beauty. It's even worse than my brother's.

He had an AWFUL time with that thing, and a dentist who refused to believe there was anything wrong with the tooth. Even though he was spitting up blood most nights and went out to get painkillers at 4AM because it hurt so bad >.<.

He kept the tooth as well, I might get a picture of that.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 23, 2014)

Found it!






Poor thing, could hardly eat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't know what the fuck you have been smoking, since you're way out of it, but my only, and I repeat ONLY message I have posted there was that one I mentioned.
> I literally just said people don't get special treatment, and that I for one will make sure to let even oldfags know they're idiotic if they post fetish stuff on the forums.
> How you draw that to some wedding picture thing/costume I don't know. I didn't even know he had gotten married until now. Next time you call people homophobes and offensive assholes and who invade people's mainsite to mock them, do get your fucking person right.



I mistakenly thought you called _him _an old fag, then the post was deleted and I could not read it again. 

He also sent me a message telling me that his feelings were hurt because you called him a fag. You might want to message him again, if he has not blocked you, to tell him that this isn't what you meant. 

He'd just made a thread about being happy that he was finally married to his same sex partner, and then a comment appears on his page talking about fags; you can figure out what impression resulted.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

Reading through the rather rude "imagineyourFC" blog on tumblr. 
I'm gonna do it
I'm gonna submit something
I have to
*dies*


----------



## princessxfluffyxfuzzbutt (Dec 23, 2014)

Hai! I'm a noob so please excuse my noobiness. I thought this would be a fun way to get to know you guys ^_^
Um...so confession...let's see...
When I was in 2nd grade I had a crush on Brock from Pokemon :x


----------



## Misomie (Dec 24, 2014)

Ug, tooth problems are nasty. My parents never took me to the dentist so I'm very hesitant to going there now. :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2014)

I genuinely think people need a crash course on the internet lingo before being allowed on the 'net. If you know what "lol" or "OTL" means, you should sure as hell have the eyes to differentiate oldfag from old faggot.

I am very surprised that you, fallow didn't tell him the difference, or couldn't see it past your rage-lenses.
So basically Simo misread/didn't understand something, and offended himself. I am not apologizing for that.


----------



## Chaossal (Dec 24, 2014)

Feeling pretty down randomly, my best friend never talks to me anymore  since I moved. There facebooks been deleted for a long time and they  never get on FA or skype.
I know people get busy but its been 7  months and we have been friends for over 10years....I don't even tell  people to ask her to get online anymore I've given up with trying to still be in contact with her....

I  don't even know why I want friends...all they do is make me sad. I do  everything for them but they are never there for me. People have always  just gotten bored with me and disappear...I don't know why I still get  sad about it, its been this way my whole life. I'm just that background  person everyone ignores and forgets is even there.

When I was in school almost every year people in class would ask me halfway threw the year if I was new.....always that awkward silence when I would say no..I was not.
Teachers  would mark me as there when I wasn't or would mark me as not there when  I was. When they would ask the class something and I would be the ONLY  one with there hand raised they would be like ''Oh? No one can  answer?''  

Sometimes I feel like I don't even exist because no  one acknowledges my existents....confessing this did not make me feel  better.....feel more upset and sad now....

Might delete this later....I hate showing weakness to other people.....


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't feel bad. A lot of people feel that way, and moving is tough.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 24, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Alright mother fuckers. A confession. And a warning. Fix your ways before it's too late. If you're not a lazy disgusting person like I've been--good on ya.
> 
> 
> About my last year of alcohol and drug binge, I also included Monsters and large amounts of candy as a staple part of my diet. I also stopped brushing my teeth because why buy toothpaste when I could buy more weed and coke? Seriously. Out of all the things that have come back to bite me in the ass, my current dental issues top the charts as my most shameful (and painful). I now brush my teeth 2 or 3 times daily along with a floss and mouthwash routine, but it's not enough to reverse the damage. And needless to say, _the damage was significant._
> ...


*rushes to the bathroom to brush his teeth before it's too late*


----------



## Chaossal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ate some bacon flavored bread chips with some cheese and I feel better now lol.
Who needs friends when you can have bacon?  All of it *-* you don't have to share it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I genuinely think people need a crash course on the internet lingo before being allowed on the 'net. If you know what "lol" or "OTL" means, you should sure as hell have the eyes to differentiate oldfag from old faggot.
> 
> I am very surprised that you, fallow didn't tell him the difference, or couldn't see it past your rage-lenses.
> So basically Simo misread/didn't understand something, and offended himself. I am not apologizing for that.



I said you should explain, not that you should apologise. He will just think that my attempt to explain the difference is an apology on your behalf.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 24, 2014)

You are talking about this issue for everyone to see. This isnt pm, Simo has probably even seen this by now. That semantic is arguably pointless, and you should probably just stop trying to make a fuss about this.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 24, 2014)

princessxfluffyxfuzzbutt said:


> When I was in 2nd grade I had a crush on Brock from Pokemon :x



Lol me too.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 24, 2014)

Am I allowed to make a semi-joke confession?
Because if so... I have a confession to make.

... I use Java.

(For reference: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLO1djacsfg)


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Chaossal said:


> Feeling pretty down randomly, my best friend never talks to me anymore  since I moved. There facebooks been deleted for a long time and they  never get on FA or skype.
> I know people get busy but its been 7  months and we have been friends for over 10years....I don't even tell  people to ask her to get online anymore I've given up with trying to still be in contact with her....
> 
> I  don't even know why I want friends...all they do is make me sad. I do  everything for them but they are never there for me. People have always  just gotten bored with me and disappear...I don't know why I still get  sad about it, its been this way my whole life. I'm just that background  person everyone ignores and forgets is even there.
> ...



If you want something inspirational, showing weakness, is that weakness leaving the body.

Like if you cry, its weakness leaving the body. If you spill out weak emotions, that's weakness leaving the body.

The more you vent, the stronger you are, even if it may not seem like it.

And its true, you vent, you realize your mistakes/situation/whatever's-going-on, and you get on with your life, or improve based upon what you see.

So, you really DO get stronger.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> If you want something inspirational, showing weakness, is that weakness leaving the body.
> 
> Like if you cry, its weakness leaving the body. If you spill out weak emotions, that's weakness leaving the body.
> 
> ...



To my knowledge when venting was investigated, the results suggested that people who vented their stress were _more_ likely to be stressed in future.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> To my knowledge when venting was investigated, the results suggested that people who vented their stress were _more_ likely to be stressed in future.



That hasn't seemed to have been the case for me. It helps me to just dump all my stress somewhere, leave it behind. I haven't really been stressed about much, notably less each time I DO vent.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm very cynical about nearly all TV Adverts. Especially beauty adverts. I enjoy laughing at the stupid things they say.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He'd just made a thread about being happy that he was finally married to his same sex partner, and then a comment appears on his page talking about fags; you can figure out what impression resulted.



I've been telling people on here for so long that "oldfag furfag newfag assfag" shit was homophobic and demeaning. And low and behold, they dun fucked up again. 

FAF is really disgraceful at times. I'll be in talks with Mentova after the holidays.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 24, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I've been telling people on here for so long that "oldfag furfag newfag assfag" shit was homophobic and demeaning. And low and behold, they dun fucked up again.
> 
> FAF is really disgraceful at times. I'll be in talks with Mentova after the holidays.



it is slang. are some of the words i have been called in bed means i am being slut shamed?

not that i disagree, more that slang has a concept independent of its root when the intention is entirely separate. the perceived non understanding is what made it so offensive, if anything.

i am a tad salty at pretty much everyone. slang was misunderstood, then dragged out into a situation with a commentary on the state of affairs alongside it. thats what i find deplorable; it was handled like shit as per usual. d also as per usual, nobody seems too interested in being patient about it.

idk. merry christmas.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 25, 2014)

My mental state is so screwed up that I cried because I forgot a gift at my friend's house. I was so upset that I went on an hour ling bike ride in 30Â° F weather in the middle of the night to retrieve it.


----------



## BRN (Dec 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> To my knowledge when venting was investigated, the results suggested that people who vented their stress were _more_ likely to be stressed in future.



Could be circular. Those persons more likely to vent stress might be those whose lifestyle - job, finances, safety - more often put them in positions where they accumulate stress to be vented.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> Could be circular. Those persons more likely to vent stress might be those whose lifestyle - job, finances, safety - more often put them in positions where they accumulate stress to be vented.


http://www.kent.ac.uk/newsarchive/n...he-most-effective-coping-strategies/2011.html

The study was performed on 149 students at the University of Kent...which is not exactly a representative cohort for society at large, but it does isolate for variations in occupation and so on. 


The results of the study, which collected subjective diary entries, suggested that students who vented were less likely to cope with perceived failure.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.kent.ac.uk/newsarchive/n...he-most-effective-coping-strategies/2011.html
> 
> The study was performed on 149 students at the University of Kent...which is not exactly a representative cohort for society at large, but it does isolate for variations in occupation and so on.
> 
> ...



I think it is possible that the reason there is more correlation is because in my experience venting may also correlate to lack of ability/control. Those who may vent less may also have less to vent about. That is, at least, what I have noticed. But I do think to some extent venting without resolution can lead to a reversion to a state of perceived victimization which can be unhealthy. It really on what the venting causes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I think it is possible that the reason there is more correlation is because in my experience venting may also correlate to lack of ability/control. Those who may vent less may also have less to vent about. That is, at least, what I have noticed. But I do think to some extent venting without resolution can lead to a reversion to a state of perceived victimization which can be unhealthy. It really on what the venting causes.



Read the study description, because it explains how possible lurking variables were filtered out.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 25, 2014)

Then disregard my first point however I double the second. They isolated on a positive vs. negative which is (whether or not we admit it) partially determined by outcome. Venting leading to resolution is capable of fallingunder the latter half.

tldr if you hate yourself and still determine to hate everything, then no fucking shit. 

this study is not about venting itself. its about the process surrounding venting

i speak in this regard because sometimes i am not in a capable perspective to just adjust to a positive switch. venting is more than capable of allowing one to experience a relief from tension caused by forcing ones emotions inside themselves. i know i have felt better after cutting myself before, not for the associated adrenaline or the act itself, but with the fact that i had let out my emotions and was then able to enter a more relaxed state which gave me more room to think positively/rationally.

again, what happens before/after the vent? do we then do what the study suggests is a separate action altogether, or do we, again as the study implies, take no positive discourse on the subject?


i realize at the core my perspective is fallible but i do think the study is still not necessarily equivalent to venting = bad


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm not gonna bump the hypnosis thread so I'm posting here. The thing I tried last time I tried again (favourite animal thing), while kinda tired, later at night and in darkness. It was better than last time, I felt more confuzzled after I sat up, and though I didn't "believe" I was the other thing, the images in my head I was picturing before were still super vivid. And I felt an invisible toe, until I rubbed my feet together and it wasn't there anymore. Oh and I couldn't quite stand up because I was in some daydream thing, and kind of just put my hands on the floor instead.  I can still string sentences together though lol.
What a difference being slightly tired and in pitch black makes!!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd rather not go into details but in middle school I went into a depression and literally had messed up every friendship I had, was made fun of constantly, and I couldn't trust my parents with any type of information about my life because I'd always get some smartass answer like "Oh, just suck it up", or "You'll get over it", etc. Anyways this is actually what drove me to gaming because I felt alone and needed a way to evade these feelings. I began to play more and more and used playing video games as an excuse to avoid any conversation with my parents. Playing video games really is also what kept me from wanting to kill myself. But I'm actually glad I started playing video games so much, I ended up meeting the greatest friends I've ever had in my life. They convinced me to try to fix the relationships with those I had trouble with. Sadly, many of those relationships were unable to be repaired, but from the few that were fixed led to me having a small group of friends that I cherish. But even with having a good group of friends, I still have trust issues and I'm not as nice as I used to be. And to this day, I'm slowly expanding my friend group and I still play Video games just about every day.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 26, 2014)

I am having way too much fun with Garth in the Image Battle Thread... 

Thanks Garth. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 26, 2014)

Pokemon ORAS is eating up my life. I wish I can balance between Forum and PKMN


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

I eat too much chocolate.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 26, 2014)

I think... there is a small chance that it isn't entirely impossible that I might not be 100% straight. I'm giving myself something around 70-75%ish or so.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I think... there is a small chance that it isn't entirely impossible that I might not be 100% straight. I'm giving myself something around 70-75%ish or so.





Spoiler



put my dick on your face and we'll find out together



ahem hope you find an answer


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm probably 95% straight, with the 5% coming out when browsing macro art or doing a silly little RP. Garth has experienced the latter. Well maybe both if you consider my older comics.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I think... there is a small chance that it isn't entirely impossible that I might not be 100% straight. I'm giving myself something around 70-75%ish or so.



I think the fandom can turn you gay, or make you realize about it OR a lot of people are actually not 100% sure about their sexuality


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think the fandom can turn you gay, or make you realize about it OR a lot of people are actually not 100% sure about their sexuality


I don't think people can turn gay (or bi.)
I'm not too sure how it would be for 100% gay people, I'm guessing they would be able to realize it early on since they would be having attraction towards other people of the same gender pretty much exclusively; it would be difficult to think you were 100% straight if you only felt attraction towards people of the same gender as you.
But as far as being bi goes, well of course there's going to be people who realized it early on too and accepted it, but as far as I'm concerned, I was attracted to members of the opposite gender, but I also had... thoughts... as far as people of the same gender are concerned, but I would quickly dismiss those thoughts. It took for me to get a crush on someone I thought was a girl, but turned out to be a guy for me to really come to terms with it and accept it.

It's not that I felt it was wrong, it's more complicated than that and I'm not sure I would be able to explain it. I think maybe it's because people tend to hate on gay people just because they're different, so I didn't want to accept the possibility of me also being attracted to people of the same gender.
I was feeling pretty uneasy when I had no choice but to reconsider my orientation, but really, at the end of the day, straight, bi or gay, it doesn't change anything. It doesn't affect your ability to be successful in life, doesn't affect your ability to do anything. The only difference is that you may or may not end up being with somebody of the same gender as you are, and if people aren't okay with that, then they should just mind their own lives because it really doesn't hurt anybody.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I think... there is a small chance that it isn't entirely impossible that I might not be 100% straight. I'm giving myself something around 70-75%ish or so.



Well, if it helps I sorta assumed you were gay anyway.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm feeling kinda off kilter today.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 26, 2014)

I confess that I have very run of the mill fetishes which I am nonetheless deeply embarrassed about.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

Like my avatar implies, I'm a bit of a crybaby.

 i.e. Titanic had me bawling... man tears. Yeah. Man tears.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 26, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Like my avatar implies, I'm a bit of a crybaby.
> 
> i.e. Titanic had me bawling... man tears. Yeah. Man tears.


dude, come here. it sucks being an easy crier when no one else is.


----------



## LightSnake (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm 100% gay, but enjoy* ALOT* watching drawings with enormous breasts... maybe I'm not as gay as I thought.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 27, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/VYDPJtQ.png


I confess this is funny. Rank Not Found XD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 27, 2014)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> http://i.imgur.com/VYDPJtQ.png
> 
> 
> I confess this is funny. Rank Not Found XD



Apparently, there is also a post rank associated with the calories of Captain Crunch cereal.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Apparently, there is also a post rank associated with the calories of Captain Crunch cereal.



This thing is so fun, I wanna make a game out of it.

It's like catching a rare pokemon


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 27, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Like my avatar implies, I'm a bit of a crybaby.
> 
> i.e. Titanic had me bawling... man tears. Yeah. Man tears.


Crying babies are my trigger.

No seriously, the sound gives me an immediate and overwhelming anxiety attack. Fuck that "get over it" shit. Thats almost like telling a allergic kid to "not die" when someone sprays peanut oil on him.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 27, 2014)

I hid a hundred dollars in my housemates favorite house record. Shush!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 27, 2014)

This may be a little ranting, but here it goes. 

Sometimes I get the feeling that the reason why I don't get many people who favorite my art or watch my page is I did something wrong. On one hand I draw because I have a passion for furries and a desire to improve. On the other hand I like seeing others who share my passion when they favorite, comment or watch what I do. So is it possible to like something but at the same time want others to do so? Sounds like a contradiction but I don't know why. 

Now I know I'm not the top artist here and I know that art tends to get buried when first submitting it. But I am doing much better than when I started in 2012. Call is anxiety/ fretting but I think something happened to repel others from my page though for the life of me I can't think what that is! I have a few possible reasons. One is I draw My Little Pony art along with furry art even during the time when there was a backlash with it on this site, although that I can't see as a big deal enough to cause people to avoid me. There really isn't anything I said on my journals or here to cause problems as mostly I talk about what I love with books, movies, etc. and my plans in the future. Admittedly my busy life has prevented me from interacting more with the fandom but again I don't see that as a problem either. The last thing I can think is that people are just uninterested with what and how I draw. As I said art isn't something that comes to me naturally and it has admittedly been an uphill battle. But I hope that what and how I draw hasn't turned perspective watchers away since the furry fandom is the most open fandom when it comes to art themes and styles. Now I'm not drama ridden about this as I'm the last person to get upset about things like this but still it does make me wonder. It is something I do think about when I submit an art work and see maybe two or three people comment or favorite. 

So I'm not sure what the answer is, when it will change, or if I'll get a magical answer to what I can do to fix it. But this is a confession thread and it is something on my mind that I wanted to put out to fellow furries. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kerocola (Dec 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I think... there is a small chance that it isn't entirely impossible that I might not be 100% straight. I'm giving myself something around 70-75%ish or so.



our work is done................*evil laughter*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2014)

As a child I believed that Wales was an island, for we had to cross a bridge to get there.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 27, 2014)

I just purged my gallery.

No more low quality content.


----------



## LightSnake (Dec 27, 2014)

Today I ran a relay race after 3 years and all my body hurts... I need a massage.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 27, 2014)

I love Dave Matthews Band. I'm sorry. They just make me feel good.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> As a child I believed that Wales was an island, for we had to cross a bridge to get there.



My brother believed that the different states of the usa could only be traversed by spaceship when he was like...3.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm tempted to make a fursuit of Duck Hunt Dog because he's fun to play as in Smash.


----------



## Kazolas (Dec 28, 2014)

I listened to the Nickelback song "Million Miles An Hour"...................................... and somewhat kinda but not too much liked it a bit


----------



## ~Jester (Dec 28, 2014)

I made a down payment for a suit from morefurless a few months ago. I don't have to have it paid off in full until around sept 2015 but I'm stressing cause I wanted to have it paid off way sooner. Like by feb but I'm having some financial issues which I'm not really liking one bit cause my significant "others" don't know yet...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2014)

I think my taste in things is quite refined and better than most of my peers'.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 28, 2014)

i have a bit of a tendency to be very very aggressive about the subjectivity of opinions in music. most other things i tend to be relatively passive, however when it comes to discussions on music i can be far more aggressive

and i dont necessarily mean more prone to ad hominem, more that i _refuse_ to take certain opinions sitting down


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2014)

Art Vulpine said:


> This may be a little ranting, but here it goes.
> 
> Sometimes I get the feeling that the reason why I don't get many people who favorite my art or watch my page is I did something wrong. On one hand I draw because I have a passion for furries and a desire to improve. On the other hand I like seeing others who share my passion when they favorite, comment or watch what I do. So is it possible to like something but at the same time want others to do so? Sounds like a contradiction but I don't know why.
> 
> ...




That is indeed the reason. 

This is what you add to your favourites: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15187730/
The drawing is clear. The form of the figure is continuous and convincing. The colours have been chosen from a carefully controlled palette, such that they compliment one another. The pose and clothing has been chosen such that the subject reveals just enough to be inviting, but sexual themes are not plain enough to be obscene. 

This is your version: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15060995/
The form of the figure is inconsistent, because their body parts vary in size and shape erratically, deviating from reality to a disturbing degree. Look at how profound the difference in the size of each eyeball is. The uneven and prominent breasts imply a sexual tone that is frightening, rather than alluring.

You surely know already why your image is not popular. You have as much chance of striking suddenly upon a scintillating drawing talent a I have of becoming a ballet dancer.

If you really want to spend your time improving it's going to take a considerable effort and you will have to accept that you are not losing prospective watchers because they have a _prejudice_ about your style. It's because even you wouldn't add your drawings to your favourites, had another artist made them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2014)

Art Vulpine said:


> This may be a little ranting, but here it goes.
> 
> Sometimes I get the feeling that the reason why I don't get many people who favorite my art or watch my page is I did something wrong. On one hand I draw because I have a passion for furries and a desire to improve. On the other hand I like seeing others who share my passion when they favorite, comment or watch what I do. So is it possible to like something but at the same time want others to do so? Sounds like a contradiction but I don't know why.
> 
> ...


"I know I'm not the top artist there" 
Take a long good look at what you've done, and what others have done. Like Fallow implied, your work is not nearly in par with the ones that rake the attention.
You don't have a "style" per se, you lack the skill to have one. 

What others make get your manparts move, incites laughter or instills emotion. What you draw makes people want to let the creatures out of their misery. You have artwork there that's obviously supposed to be sensual, but the grotesqueness of them drives people away because your lines are shaky, proportions and perspectives are far off, and the colouring is quite nauseous.
It's no wonder you're not getting attention the way you want, and it's got nothing to do with your themes.
It all just feels..sloppy. Pay more attention and spend more time on them and suddenly they become better.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2014)

Art Vulpine said:


> So I'm not sure what the answer is, when it will change, or if I'll get a magical answer to what I can do to fix it.



You've already been given the "answer" in previous threads where you've asked for art help, you've been directed to resource after resource, book after book, but you clearly haven't applied any of it at all. 

I'm not gonna spend ages listing all the things you need to improve upon, but for example, you draw your _idea_ of something, rather than taking a look at what that actual thing IS. Look up symbol drawing.

The "answer" is a ton of work on a ton of different subjects. There is no easy way out, there's no secret formula, there's no trick, there's no pathway to some kind of "style" that people find appealing.

http://artfag.hubpages.com/hub/how-to-draw-learn
https://sites.google.com/site/ourwici/

Art skills don't just _happen_. Take a good, critical look at your art and the art you favourite and think about what it is that separates the two. It most definitely isn't the subject matter. You need to sit down and do all the really boring lessons, it sucks, I know. If you want to improve, you need to work, and work hard. 
You can't just throw down ideas and hope it magically gathers the interest of tons of people and you get all their faves and comments for your instant gratification. You're going to need to trudge through some potentially boring shit (good on you if you learn to enjoy the process!) and you WILL improve if you apply what is taught to you from the countless available resources.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 

I guess the truth was literally right in front of my face and part of me didn't want to admit that my art is bad, no bad isn't even the word, horrible. I was blind to think that my art had a style to it when it didn't have that. It's  like I know what I want but actually drawing it is the problem. I never thought that the lack of followers was a prejudice to my art, citing that while me drawing MLP art being a possibility it was certainly not one I believed to be true. 

 And Schwimmwagen, I have studied many of the resources you gave me and I thank you for that. I guess I had the idea that by drawing the total picture I'd be in the process learning the shapes and how they worked together, but again that's not the case. 

Well I consider this a wake up call, and now I know what I must do: Learn and practice the basics, get rid of the current furry pictures I drew as they serve no purpose being on any art site and will do more harm than good being here, and no more drawing furry art until I can master the basics of figure and animal drawing and learn to combine them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey, we all start somewhere.  Just don't stop practicing, and even if you do lack natural skill it doesn't mean you can't draw for your own enjoyment.
As you improve it may be for the enjoyment of others too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2014)

I let some advertisement about impending financial collapse scare the shit out of me. Now I just want to curl into a ball and shut everything out.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 28, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I let some advertisement about impending financial collapse scare the shit out of me. Now I just want to curl into a ball and shut everything out.



Economics are not static but are more of a roller coaster. There will be rises and there will be falls. America just came out of one of the greatest financial crisis times since the Great Depression, and although not perfect by any means many have recovered. Remember that many ads use trumped up scare tactics to convince you to buy something so look beyond what they are saying and more to what they are trying to sell.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2014)

Art Vulpine said:


> And Schwimmwagen, I have studied many of the resources you gave me and I thank you for that. I guess I had the idea that by drawing the total picture I'd be in the process learning the shapes and how they worked together, but again that's not the case.



You learn from observation, and copying.

That means you're gonna have to read specifically on how 3D form works, in the context of drawing. And as practise, you're probably gonna want to draw stuff like boring household objects.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 29, 2014)

I sometimes look at my list of watchers and wonder who's still active and who actually pays attention to my shit. :V


----------



## Feste (Dec 29, 2014)

Head colds make me feel detached from reality. I'm wondering if this is normal, and where I am in this moment of my life on my timescale.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 29, 2014)

So, I've sorta been thinking and I don't actually have any reasons for caring... but I do have a reason for not caring... so bi.



Feste said:


> Head colds make me feel detached from reality.



Does it to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> You learn from observation, and copying.
> 
> That means you're gonna have to read specifically on how 3D form works, in the context of drawing. And as practise, you're probably gonna want to draw stuff like boring household objects.




In addition, some of us will never become artistically competent. I think that some of us leave it too late, by which time the window of opportunity has closed, as with learning foreign languages. 

Encouraging every user to continue practicing may not produce any improvement and could represent a significant waste of effort. If years of trying don't bring about a significant improvement there may be other talents, which would be more fruitful, if only they were tended to instead.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In addition, some of us will never become artistically competent. I think that some of us leave it too late, by which time the window of opportunity has closed, as with learning foreign languages.
> 
> Encouraging every user to continue practicing may not produce any improvement and could represent a significant waste of effort. If years of trying don't bring about a significant improvement there may be other talents, which would be more fruitful, if only they were tended to instead.



Yeah. I've been leaning towards quitting, myself. People tell me that I do good and that I do improve, but I can never see it. I'm waiting for someone to be honest with me and tell me I'm shit, so I can finally quit and do something I might actually be good at.

Or maybe I just don't work hard enough, or practise badly so I don't improve?


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In addition, some of us will never become artistically competent. I think that some of us leave it too late, by which time the window of opportunity has closed, as with learning foreign languages.
> 
> Encouraging every user to continue practicing may not produce any improvement and could represent a significant waste of effort. If years of trying don't bring about a significant improvement there may be other talents, which would be more fruitful, if only they were tended to instead.



Well I've tried since 2012 and at that time I jumped in head first by trying to draw characters in their entirety. This of course I know was the opposite of what I should have done, starting with shapes and simple objects. I would hate to think that these past two years of incorrect learning makes me a lost cause.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In addition, some of us will never become artistically competent.* I think that some of us leave it too late, by which time the window of opportunity has closed, as with learning foreign languages.
> 
> Encouraging every user to continue practicing may not produce any improvement and could represent a significant waste of effort.* If years of trying don't bring about a significant improvement there may be other talents, which would be more fruitful, if only they were tended to instead.


A load of bullfuck.
Anything can be learned at any age. However there's a certain age during which the brains have the most plasticity and are the most adaptable and absorbant to new information/skills. Past that age, it will be harder to accumulate new talents, but far be it from impossible and if someone wants to learn something and works for it, it sure ain't a waste of effort.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> A load of bullfuck.
> Anything can be learned at any age. However there's a certain age during which the brains have the most plasticity and are the most adaptable and absorbant to new information/skills. Past that age, it will be harder to accumulate new talents, but far be it from impossible and if someone wants to learn something and works for it, it sure ain't a waste of effort.




This is true, but there are constraints; plasticity is finite and lots of people* do* waste their effort on ambitions that will never be and never could have.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This is true, but there are constraints; plasticity is finite and lots of people* do* waste their effort on ambitions that will never be and never could have.


I'll half agree and say that instead of constraints, people just drop out way too easily before reaching their potential due to obstacles, and in that sense the work they did will go to waste if unused. 
I'm an example of this, I lost all motivation to draw some time before, and all the work I spent to learn the things was, in a way, for naught...that is until I pick up the pen again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'll half agree and say that instead of constraints, people just drop out way too easily before reaching their *potential*, and in that sense the work they did will go to waste if unused.
> I'm an example of this, I lost all motivation to draw some time before, and all the work I spent to learn the things was, in a way, for naught...that is until I pick up the pen again.



This _is_ a constraint, because potentials can only be met and not exceeded. 

I agree that it is unlikely many of us will ever reach our potential, and also think that this potential is often smaller than our ambitions.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 29, 2014)

Since you have no way of telling what your potential really is it isn't helpful to talk about how close you are to reaching it. At most that will just give you an easy excuse for giving up early.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Since you have no way of telling what your potential really is it isn't helpful to talk about how close you are to reaching it. At most that will just give you an easy excuse for giving up early.



This happens, but people also, for lack of honest introspection, fail to recognise limits and consequently spend a lot of energy in pursuit of unattainable ambitions such as fame as a musician. 

I suspect people are more likely to prematurely identify their potential in fields such as maths, and fail to recognise lost causes when it comes to socially celebrated talents, like painting or writing.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 29, 2014)

edit: my entire argument is pointless because i misread your post. Fucking beautiful.


----------



## Luki (Dec 29, 2014)

Doesn't the diminished time and greater responsibilities that we come to possess when we grow older factor in most people's capability of working on their potential talents? Provided such talent is not intertwined with one's career, or such.

I had a remarkably easy time learning foreign languages when I was a kid, but now I do find that it has become increasingly difficult to really learn new things as I did back then. 

I don't feel brain "plasticity" plays as much of a big role in limiting potential as one's circumstances do. If only everyone had the resources to completely dedicate themselves to working on what they have an affinity for...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2014)

Luki said:


> Doesn't the diminished time and greater responsibilities that we come to possess when we grow older factor in most people's capability of working on their potential talents? Provided such talent is not intertwined with one's career, or such.
> 
> I had a remarkably easy time learning foreign languages when I was a kid, but now I do find that it has become increasingly difficult to really learn new things as I did back then.
> 
> I don't feel brain "plasticity" plays as much of a big role in limiting potential as one's circumstances do. If only everyone had the resources to completely dedicate themselves to working on what they have an affinity for...



Studies have isolated brain plasticity as the leading variable. It is still possible to learn foreign languages, and become fluent, as an adult. Children, however, uniformly outperform adults, intuitively picking up subtle pronunciations and intonations that their elders struggle to imitate.


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 29, 2014)

Over the course of several years I've had urges to be a girl instead of a boy, although I feel like I cannot tell whether it's what I wish for a fantasy or a reality.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 29, 2014)

That's OK.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 29, 2014)

The drought we were having here in CA made the surrounding hills, mountains, and fields look like crap brown for years; depressing stuff to see, at any rate. But with the rain we got this past month, everything is much, much greener, and as tree-hugging hippie sappy as it sounds, seeing all this green makes me glad I'm alive.

Just a glance at the lush green and I feel euphoric. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Luki (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been almost severely underweight according to those BMI calculations for some years now.

I confess that...I actually like it this way.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been almost slightly overweight according to those BMI calculations for years now.

And...I actually like it this way.


----------



## Luki (Dec 29, 2014)

As long as we're comfortable with ourselves, right?  ~

People certainly have encouraged me to put on some weight but...I really don't wanna.


----------



## Saga (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a thing for chubs


----------



## mcjoel (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm really Nice to everyone but myself


----------



## Feste (Dec 29, 2014)

Saga said:


> I have a thing for chubs



Fat or half-hard?

I am not a big fan of AC/DC. All the songs kinda sound the same, and the beat's usually too slow for the mood I want when I listen to that kind of music. Back in Black is ok, but I don't see why it's still one of the biggest albums ever.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 30, 2014)

Feste said:


> Fat or half-hard?
> 
> I am not a big fan of AC/DC. All the songs kinda sound the same, and the beat's usually too slow for the mood I want when I listen to that kind of music. Back in Black is ok, but I don't see why it's still one of the biggest albums ever.


See, I am a firm believer in the idea that the judgment of music is subjective at its' core, but at the same time I cannot stand the fact that they are so popular. I have such a damn low opinion of AC/DC from what I've heard and especially as a drummer I fucking hate the borderline non-existent literature that the drumset parts comprise of. 

So I hate how popular they are because i just don't understand it and think it's stupid, yet at the same time I would be a huge hypocrite for enforcing that so much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 30, 2014)

I couldn't care less about people's subjective tastes, but it kinda annoys me when people state their opinion as a comment on the objective aspects of a music genre. "Metal is just yelling" for a starter.

Totes okay if you find it unbearable, but if you think it's just mindless yelling, you're clearly not listening.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 30, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I couldn't care less about people's subjective tastes, but it kinda annoys me when people state their opinion as a comment on the objective aspects of a music genre. "Metal is just yelling" for a starter.
> 
> Totes okay if you find it unbearable, but if you think it's just mindless yelling, you're clearly not listening.


To quote Anton Ego: "the bitter truth we critics must face, is that in the grand scheme of things, the average piece of junk is probably more meaningful than our criticism designating it so", and it applies to that kind of commentary, especially when it becomes argumentless bashing. 

On that note, I think I stand the opposite even less, for some reason: senseless, flowery, commonplace, pseudo-objective adoration. I'm okay with it in chitchat and everyday converations, but the moment I see the word 'powerful' and a cavalcade of good adjectives and nothing else in a book review or cover, I start feeling upset. 

As a general rule, subjective as taste is, I enjoy it when people at least can transmit it in effective ways, either through words or gestures; it's fun to see them passionate about something, be it in a possitive or negative sense. They may not be able to give me a precise 'why', but I may feel they have deep reasons for their opinion and that fills me with joy. However, sometimes they express it in a way that feels so meaningless, so clichÃ©d and so in search of imposing itself as the ultimate truth, that I can't help but being appalled.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 30, 2014)

Agreed. 

Case in point, I listen to power and melodic metal (Nightwish, Lacuna Coil, Blind Guardian, Hammerfall, Iced Earth, Avantasia) and these don't have much yelling or growling involved. I'm not a fan of death/ doom metal but it's ok if others like it. One of my friends is actually in a death metal band and i don't mind his music.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 30, 2014)

I mean all of this essentially boils down to taking sound and assigning some sort of idea to it. What I hate (and what causes misguided judgment) is that it's nobody taking sound as _sound._ The dislike becomes a preconception and eventually evolves into an inability to hear the music that is actually there. We're smart enough to understand how and why each aspect exists in a sonic palette, to the point where we actively dictate each note under that concept. Screaming is one of the most massively misunderstood instances I could possibly think of, because if you can't dissociate what he's doing from what it sounds like and the effect it has on the music, then you're never gonna be able to appreciate it. It is, at its' core, a vocal effect. From there, how does it exist in the texture? Would it happen to be part of a very loud, dark, distortion-based timbre of sounds?

The way in which we are able to quickly understand exactly what's happening, if anything, forces us into a state where we then understand even _less_ about the music.

To some extent this still relies on opinion for me to say this, but this is far from the extent of how much I am willing to defend the notion.

Am I saying you have to like each sound you come into contact with? Certainly not, but if you can't at the least take it for what it is and understand what qualities are apparent, rather than work off of what your perception may inherently tell you, then you may very well dislike something purely for not _actually_ understanding it.

I am split about the passion argument. It, to one extent, relies again on an immediate perceptive judgment (this this and this are present so it sounds different), and it's worth noting that a Passionate C Major does not have any sonic difference from an "unpassionate" C Major. The judgment of whether or not music is "passionate" based on the structure also has flaws because there are certain easy-to-construct chord progressions that easily deceive the ear, and at times the "passionate" answer can actually be created via noncommittal and passionless methods. Thus, passion within music exists as an emotion not inherent of the designer or the piece, but is simply a fluctuating measurement of that particular emotion. To experience that emotion and appreciate it is all well and good, but to strive for it can lead to misconceptions.
Reasoning that creates passion is equally hard to gauge and is something I would also recommend caution on searching for. You would be surprised at how much can still be heard, even when the music is designed in such shallow reasoning.
It is probably a bit odd for me to argue you on that point because I do have similar feelings, but I do think those feelings have never led me to objectively "better" music. Sometimes due to searching for a purpose I missed a great deal of what I could appreciate.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I am split about the passion argument.



I was not talking about the process of composition, sorry if my post was confusing; actually, I was commending people's passion when they express their taste in a constructive way. However, as you say, this also relies on my own subjective perceptions on what I consider as passionate and what I don't, as well as what I call 'constructive', for that matter. I suppose I'll just say I enjoy it when I can share their enthusiasm or their distaste to an extent, when I can feel that their way of expressing it has shed some light in the work at hand and their reasons to enjoy it or not. 

It's a little confusing. Usually, people don't think too hard about that sort of thing, but it constitutes ones of my main sources of curiosity: 'why do you like what you like?' 'Because I also think this and therefore it appeals to me', 'Oh, ok'. I suppose I'll learn more on that once, and more complex matters, once I start to look into the Aesthetic of Reception, as they call it, especially in what concerns specifically to the form of the artistic object, already a tricky subject for most people. Of course, one can't explain why one likes yellow, but one can explain why a tone of yellow works especially well in a given composition.

But as for the rest of your post, I get what you mean. It's what our classes on semiotics and cultural studies have taught us: no sign is deprived of a cultural context, therefore, nothing we can consider a sign is meaningless, and this means that, in a work of art, EVERYTHING is communicating something, the extent of which depends on many factors (essentially the very same that participate in the communicatice process). Applying this to my comments, this'd just mean some things communicate to me more than others when people explain their taste... and some others just communicate a desire to impose themselves.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 30, 2014)

Ariosto said:


> I was not talking about the process of composition, sorry if my post was confusing; actually, I was commending people's passion when they express their taste in a constructive way. However, as you say, this also relies on my own subjective perceptions on what I consider as passionate and what I don't, as well as what I call 'constructive', for that matter. I suppose I'll just say I enjoy it when I can share their enthusiasm or their distaste to an extent, when I can feel that their way of expressing it has shed some light in the work at hand and their reasons to enjoy it or not.
> 
> It's a little confusing. Usually, people don't think too hard about that sort of thing, but it constitutes ones of my main sources of curiosity: 'why do you like what you like?' 'Because I also think this and therefore it appeals to me', 'Oh, ok'. I suppose I'll learn more on that once, and more complex matters, once I start to look into the Aesthetic of Reception, as they call it, especially in what concerns specifically to the form of the artistic object, already a tricky subject for most people. Of course, one can't explain why one likes yellow, but one can explain why a tone of yellow works especially well in a given composition.


I think for me, once I started to explore John Cage and the idea and exploration of randomisation, that reasoning was a subsection to the performer himself and his life more than what he explores on stage. Certainly I would rather someone perform a Reich piece for more extensive reasons than enjoyment, but even so enjoyment at its' core still exists tangibly, and I think at times searching for passion can invalidate reasons as simple as "I want to". I do prefer to see an extensive reason when it comes to what and why the performer does what he does and that is how I approach the quality of musical exploration away from the stage, but when it comes to the result of those ideas, there is certainly still something that can be appreciated, especially when the idea of randomised musical exploration appeals to me so much.

I do agree it gets confusing.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 30, 2014)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've been almost slightly overweight according to those BMI calculations for years now.
> 
> And...I actually like it this way.


I like 'em chubby


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 30, 2014)

There are days when this forum and fandom are fine and enjoyable. And there are days like today, days full of cancer and homicide thoughts. Days filled with people believing in paralell universes where they can be furries. Days filled with people learning about the universe from Bioshock Infinite. Days filled with videos like the one that Coffee posted.


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

I stole from a church


----------



## KyryK (Dec 30, 2014)

Sometimes when i play games online i make up lyrics about how the game's going and sing them as i'm shooting people.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 30, 2014)

In my second year of uni, I taped study posters/notes to the room I was renting from the uni. We had inspections every term, so I pre-emptively took down the posters (it was against the rent agreement to stick notes to the wall because it can damage the paint).

As I took down my poster detailing the networking of the immune system, a piece of the wall paint came off with the tape. The MORNING of the inspection.

So, with shaking hands, I coloured in this patch of exposed plaster with my eyeliner pencil. I guess, if you didn't know it was there it was impossible to notice, but glaringly obvious if you knew it was there. I passed the inspection and told no one.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a really hard time enjoying my own stories. Whenever I read them all I see are the faults and mistakes -_-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 30, 2014)

Ranguvar said:


> I like 'em chubby



My body is ready!


----------



## Hewge (Dec 31, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> I have a really hard time enjoying my own stories. Whenever I read them all I see are the faults and mistakes -_-



Welcome to being an *ARTIST*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Welcome to being an anything creative or fulfilling


.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 31, 2014)

I won't even read a story on FA unless it has a thumbnail. 

If you're going to go to the effort of writing something as least give it a 'cover.' And an informative description while you're at it.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 31, 2014)

I confess that I think love is great, and also silly, but mostly great. I'm very glad to have seen and experienced disappointments and good times in it, and I feel like I've lived a little more as a result.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

I have this silly shark plushie my brother bought me before for liking those B-movies about sharks. 

I sometimes take that shark, don my helmet and start playing it like an air guitar while headbanging and playing metal music too loud.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 31, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> ...playing metal music *too loud*.


Not possible. All metal should be played at full volume.
Can a woman be too beautiful? Can a game be too much fun? Can a Quentin Tarantino film be too long? The answer to all of these as "*NO*". All caps, bolded, underlined and italicized.


----------



## Luki (Dec 31, 2014)

I confess I enjoy game soundtracks a bit too much.

I feel they're so underrated :<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

Luki said:


> I confess I enjoy game soundtracks a bit too much.
> 
> I feel they're so underrated :<


Agreed. I think videogame OSTs are far better than current pop music and way too underrated.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

They definitely don't get enough credit in my opinion. They're also some of the proggiest music out there, and it's really quite intelligent design.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Agreed. I think videogame OSTs are far better than current pop music and way too underrated.



It isn't because OSTs are great. It's because pop music is shit.
Most of the OSTs don't work as a standalone products. They're great for making a background, but not as a main dish.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Most of the OSTs don't work as a standalone products. They're great for making a background, but not as a main dish.


Due to the intention, sometimes. But the reason that is so is because they adjust the form of the piece so that it can be looped, taking out certain aspects that may make it a "standalone", such as certain aspects of tension, and sometimes even a resolution. The sonic construction itself could be retained if they decided to change the form and deliberately make the piece standalone. I think Shnabubula exemplifies this idea extremely well and really showcases influence from VGM soundtracks in a way that shows how much can be derived from the style. I would strongly suggest listening to his music.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> It isn't because OSTs are great. It's because pop music is shit.
> Most of the OSTs don't work as a standalone products. They're great for making a background, but not as a main dish.


Agreed, pop music is shit, but (may be because I like ambient music) I think vidya OST can work standalone. There are lots of action packed songs or mellow pieces that work well alone because they're made to convey emotion or mood.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

It's really at its' core a strictly semantic argument. It also strongly depends on what OST is being referenced.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Due to the intention, sometimes. But the reason that is so is because they adjust the form of the piece so that it can be looped, taking out certain aspects that may make it a "standalone", such as certain aspects of tension, and sometimes even a resolution. The sonic construction itself could be retained if they decided to change the form and deliberately make the piece standalone. I think Shnabubula exemplifies this idea extremely well and really showcases influence from VGM soundtracks in a way that shows how much can be derived from the style. I would strongly suggest listening to his music.



Maybe one day. So far the only OSTs that worked as a standalone music for me are Prince of Persia Warrior Within, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Red Alert series, newest DMC and somewhat Starcraft 2. The rest has some serious problems as:
- being bleak
- too ambient
- too background
- too short (most of the tracks from OST are like 0:30-1:00 long so they don't make good standalone tracks, because normally in the game they're mixed together nullyfying the impression of the tracks being too short) - but that one you already mentioned

I'm not counting the games that took the already existing music.

The other problem may be that I'm not really into the games. But almost every time I try to listen to OST alone it fails me. For example Gears of War. I loved the music, it suits the game perfectly. But as a standalone music it just doesn't work. It needs context. Same goes fot the Gothic I, II and Night of the Raven extension. Or Witcher, or TES. I'm using music from those series when I'm MGing RPG sessions, they're great for setting up the mood, but they don't work alone.

I don't know, there might be some good OSTs on the console platforms but I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Maybe one day. So far the only OSTs that worked as a standalone music for me are Prince of Persia Warrior Within, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Red Alert series, newest DMC and somewhat Starcraft 2. The rest has some serious problems as:
> *- being bleak
> - too ambient
> - too background*
> ...


That's a lot of opinion there.

Also GoW 1 OST is amazing.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That's a lot of opinion there.
> 
> Also GoW 1 OST is amazing.



Try that.

Fuck that. I'm going to complete this game again. Just for the soundtrack. And shitting pants when running away from the Dahaka.

Or the menu music
Jesus fucking Christ. Sometimes I was just leaving the menus open on the purpose.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> - being bleak
> - too ambient


far from an objective comment on every OST. are you coming from a perspective of first person shooters? 


> - too background
> - too short (most of the tracks from OST are like 0:30-1:00 long so they don't make good standalone tracks, because normally in the game they're mixed together nullyfying the impression of the tracks being too short) - but that one you already mentioned


both of these points must be acknowledged as intentional design. the composers are more than capable enough of "actual" music


> I'm not counting the games that took the already existing music.


nor am I, although there are interesting renditions in which they use source material to create something new. eg Catherine revisits Gustav Holst's The Planets quite often, and the Bowser theme is a clear BLATANT reference to Mars


> The other problem may be that I'm not really into the games. But almost every time I try to listen to OST alone it fails me. For example Gears of War. I loved the music, it suits the game perfectly. But as a standalone music it just doesn't work. It needs context. Same goes fot the Gothic I, II and Night of the Raven extension. Or Witcher, or TES. I'm using music from those series when I'm MGing RPG sessions, they're great for setting up the mood, but they don't work alone.
> 
> I don't know, there might be some good OSTs on the console platforms but I'm not familiar with them.


You're referencing intent as a flaw. I understand that that devalues the argument that they aren't "standalone", but at the same time the premise then suggests that by not being "standalone" they are a lesser form of music, which is frankly entirely absurd.

i would also suggest listening to more vgm from older games as well, that may broaden your perspective on the topic.


EDIT: Judging by what you just linked, you probably feel it's background music because they distinctly remove a melodic line from that piece. It's "background" music because that is literally the content of the music that is present. I am sure this doesn't attest to every piece of vgm you have listened to, but it definitely highlights the material you may be thinking of when we talk about OST's.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Try that.
> 
> Fuck that. I'm going to complete this game again. Just for the soundtrack. And shitting pants when running away from the Dahaka.


It's not bad, no.

Might land in your alley since you seem to enjoy metal music in games as suggested by that and Red Alert

*Opinion alert*
I still think some of the finest OSTs are as follows (no particular order): Killing floor, homeworld 2, Frozen Synapse, Defcon Torchlight 2 and EVE Online. There are other good mix OSTs made out of mix n' match songs, but I chose not to include those, but rather the ones that are specifically tailored for a game.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's not bad, no.
> 
> Might land in your alley since you seem to enjoy metal music in games as suggested by that and Red Alert
> 
> ...


I'm listening to one particular track in the Homeworld 2 soundtrack (Mission 03 - Sarum) that sounds REALLY similar to Marconi Union's "Weightless" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKsEqFgKhoA


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> far from an objective comment on every  OST. are you coming from a perspective of first person shooters?



I guess you wrote it before reading the rest of my post.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> both of these points must be acknowledged  as intentional design. the composers are more than capable enough of  "actual" music



Of course, but it's not a justification of the OST music flaws. 
"Look at this puke"
"Disgusting!"
"But the creator of this puke is capable of doing so much more! His puke art is really astonishing!"
"Ok, thanks for telling me, now I really love it!"
C'mon.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> i would also suggest listening to more vgm from older games as well.



Won't work. It's hard to stand Red Alert I because of the compression and the low quality, not to mention C&C Tiberian Sun. I'd love to hear the OSTs from those games remastered tho.
I hope that 1999 is old enough.

Your way of thinking is flawed. OSTs are for listening without the context. So they must work as a standalone music. You really can't use the argument "because of the original intent".

Yeah, thanks for reminding me about KF, Defcon and Frozen Synapse.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I'm listening to one particular track in the Homeworld 2 soundtrack (Mission 03 - Sarum) that sounds REALLY similar to Marconi Union's "Weightless" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKsEqFgKhoA


Minus the beat, yes, but so many ambient songs loom over that general tone with long notes it's almost impossible to tell who copied who, except in this case, where IF one copied the other, it was marconi copying Ruskay.

E: 


Ayattar said:


> Your way of thinking is flawed. *OSTs are for listening without the context*. *So they must work as a standalone music*. You really can't use the argument "because of the original intent".


I disagree. OSTs are published so that people can listen to the songs they liked in the games/movies. 
I haven't heard of an OST being published prior to the game so that people can listen to it without context.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

Implying that listening to the music alone comes with a non-musical context.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I guess you wrote it before reading the rest of my post.


 Yup. However, what you've cited only either enforces that, or references styles of VGM that are entirely different from the VGM I've been acquainted with.

Regardless of my aspects, you made two subjective comments. Too bleak and too atmospheric are part of a particular style of VGM music but do not encompass VGM as a whole, unless you consider the music from various Nintendo series to be bleak and ambient. I know for a fact Pokemon and most Super Mario Games fail that test.



> Of course, but it's not a justification of the OST music flaws.
> "Look at this puke"
> "Disgusting!"
> "But the creator of this puke is capable of doing so much more! His puke art is really astonishing!"
> ...


See, this is where your lack of music understanding really shines through. You seem to think that I'm saying that you have to acknowledge that intent makes the music a certain way, and that the composers can do better. That's probably even further from my original point at all, and that's very far from how composing actually works. This isn't a comparison of "well this is shit but they can do better if they wanted"; these pieces are specifically and intentionally designed the way that they are in order to make coherent sense with their landscape with which the game requires. A standalone piece does not have any required reference materials, it just exists as a sole medium of a musically contingent idea. These aren't better or worse comparatively, however they are different. If the designer of the game wants the music to specifically be contingent with events, concepts, and ideas of the game, the music has to be adhered around that. They both require skill and understanding to make that work. I'm not talking about "here's shit but they can make gold"; I'm talking about specialization and each particular type of music fulfilling a particular task respective to its' medium. 


> Don't work. It's hard to stand Red Alert I because of the compression and the low quality, not to mention C&C Tiberian Sun. I'd love to hear the OSTs from those games remastered tho.
> I hope that 1999 is old enough.


1999 is child's play at best. _Pokemon_ came out in 1996 and that certainly isn't the beginning of progressive VGM composition. You're dropping a whole decade here.
also limitations of the technology have little to no bearing on the actual composition, since the composer in no way specifically created the compression and low quality...especially considering you referenced a soundtrack based around live recording, a practice not particularly common in this era, and for good reason (compression and low quality). Consider looking at, say...the other hundreds of games from the 90s? 


> Your way of thinking is flawed. OSTs are for listening without the context. So they must work as a standalone music. You really can't use the argument "because of the original intent".


See, that in itself is just a perpetual logical flaw. OST's are for listening without context, certainly, but the music isn't specifically designed for when someone exports the music out of its' contex. The idea of intent is entirely relevant considering that the music is not designed for the purpose of listening in an OST. They are designed for the game. The game is not the OST, the composer doesn't write for the OST. The OST is a result of those who preferred the pieces out of context, not for the composer who had a specific role in how and why it was created.

Additionally, I have to just stop and ask why you think "standalone" even exists as a fluent idea. It can acknowledge the way in which certain music is presented, and acknowledges the style of composition, but it has little to nothing to do with the quality it inherently has. The difference between "standalone" and "background" is probably one _single_ line of notes at its' core, and even then the premise that this difference takes precedence over what the music actually sounds like is relatively absurd.

"Implying that listening to music alone has a non-musical context."

For the listener, certainly. For the composer, the number of pieces that actually do have a specific context in which the listening of the piece is designed, specific stories in which the piece is supposed to be adhering to, and therefore written around. It just so happens that these particular pieces have no visual aid and must have musical devices that then fill the space that VGM must create. And even then, there are plenty of examples of multimedia becoming a more prominent style of art in music composition, and pieces such as Aaron Copland's Lincoln Portrait are designed to compliment a specific narrative. 

VGM's purpose is not remotely unique, and yet your behaviour relies on the idea that it is.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

I am thoroughly enjoying these arguments here and NYR thread. Mostly because it isn't your typical internet "No U" arguments, but rather we all base them posts on opinions (Only good when we say and anknowledge so), facts and examples and work to sink the other person's flaws instead of attacking the person in an ad hominem.
Tickles the brain in a good way.


----------



## BRN (Dec 31, 2014)

[yt]F9hagVL-__c[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out if you posted that to make a point or just because it's pretty


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 31, 2014)

Just *bawwed* like a baby at some really quite cheesy youtube video (it was well produced though.) An Ellie Goulding song is the soundtrack. This guy is going hiking through some snowy woods, like rreeaally snowy and he's lost, and he's hypothermic. Then he collapses from tiredness and cold, then later he wakes up warm and snuggly amongst all the wolves and they're keeping him warm. It just about killed me when he woke up. I'm in tatters. 
It's not even the wolves nesseccarily that did it, it was the music and how similar the video was to a similar daydream I've had but there's no snow and it's not wolves that are the comforters.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I know for a fact Pokemon and most Super Mario Games fail that test.



Apart from the various Pegasus and the GameBoy Advance releases I have no experience with mentioned series. From the productions and OSTs that I'm familiar with, the main problem is that they're mono or duo-phonic. And no matter how much work you put into those compositions, they can't make for a complex all-around music especially when they're 8, 16 or 32 bit. I agree though that for example Contra had a really intesesting music line, but it simply doesn't stand up to the current standards due to the quality progress.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> See, this is where your lack of music  understanding really shines through. You seem to think that I'm saying  that you have to acknowledge that intent makes the music a certain way,  and that the composers can do better. That's probably even further from  my original point at all, and that's very far from how composing  actually works. This isn't a comparison of "well this is shit but they  can do better if they wanted"; these pieces are specifically and  intentionally designed the way that they are in order to make coherent  sense with their landscape with which the game requires. A standalone  piece does not have any required reference materials, it just exists as a  sole medium of a musically contingent idea. These aren't better or  worse comparatively, however they are different. If the designer of the  game wants the music to specifically be contingent with events,  concepts, and ideas of the game, the music has to be adhered around  that. They both require skill and understanding to make that work. I'm  not talking about "here's shit but they can make gold"; I'm talking  about specialization and each particular type of music fulfilling a  particular task respective to its' medium.



I'm going to turn this exact argument against you. Just look at the opera. In the opera the main medium is voice and music, and the supportive media are dance and acting. When it comes to the most of the VGM, it's completely the other way. Now look at this: "The scenic arangation of the opera is especially designed to make coherent  sense with the music arrangation which the opera requires. A standalone  piece does not have any reference materials" and it doesn't make any sence.
You're trying to prove that VGM music can exist without the context. It's really hard, because VGM is always a secondary medium subjigated to the primary medium, aimed at certain tasks. Standalone music (I'm not talking about the pop music) must provide for the plot, landscape, acting, story, everything. VDM is much like the FM. And yet, most of the film music doesn't work as a standalone pieces. It really requires a mastermind to create something that works just as well as primary and secondary medium at the same time. 
Personally, this one is my absolutely favourite piece, where music and the video are on par. Bah! I'd actually say that music is dominant over the video. But it's a really a rare treat. And the only reason why it's like that is that the quality of the sound is absolutely shitty. Just compare it to the film with the music made in the 2007.
But actually I'd ask myself, if it's as it should be. In my opinion supportive medium should be always inferior to the primary medium.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> 1999 is child's play at best. _Pokemon_ came out in 1996 and that  certainly isn't the beginning of progressive VGM composition. You're  dropping a whole decade here.



Irrelevant. Untill the apperance of the mp3 format VGM is totally negligible. Look at the first paragraph of my post, then look at the second paragraph.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> See, that in itself is just a perpetual  logical flaw. OST's are for listening without context, certainly, but  the music isn't specifically designed for when someone exports the music  out of its' contex.


Why you instist on the intent being relevant here? In the one sentence you're saying that OSTs are for listening without the context but also saying that we should forgive them for being flawed because they're not created as a standalone pieces. Make a decision please.
From my point of view. When I'm listening to the OST I'm listening to the music and the game or the film are irrelevant. Because I'm not watching them at the same time. And you said it yourself, OST is a standalone piece.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> The difference between  "standalone" and "background" is probably one _single_ line of  notes at its' core, and even then the premise that this difference takes  precedence over what the music actually sounds like is relatively  absurd.


I could absolutely agree with that. It's like listening to the (normal) music without the first guitar/voice or the vocals.
The leading voice/instrument/idea is what makes the piece a standalone.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> VGM's purpose is not remotely unique, and  yet your behaviour relies on the idea that it is.



Absolutely no. We both insist that originally VGM functions as the secondary medium, something inferior to the primary medium. The difference is, that I'm saying that it shouldn't have a handicap when we're considering it as a standalone and you beg to differ.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm just gonna drop this one opinion here: Anything is standalone as long as it's standing alone, say, a 30s track from an ambient OST with a name.
Whether or not it's a good one is another thing worth a new debate.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

It's a reasonable approach. De gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Apart from the various Pegasus and the GameBoy Advance releases I have no experience with mentioned series. From the productions and OSTs that I'm familiar with, the main problem is that they're mono or duo-phonic. And no matter how much work you put into those compositions, they can't make for a complex all-around music especially when they're 8, 16 or 32 bit. I agree though that for example Contra had a really intesesting music line, but it simply doesn't stand up to the current standards due to the quality progress.


I will concede some games such as Donkey Kong and the original Mario Bros, but the original Pokemon games, Super Mario RPG, and really most games on any console past the NES are definitely capable of polyphony and actively show it. For games where only wave forms are available, you could argue that it's a monophonic timbre, but it is composed in a polyphonic fashion.

Your argument doesn't seem to acknowledge the SNES's actual capabilities. Games such as Earthbound had a very fleshed out soundtrack by as early as 1994, even with just MIDI maps.

The problem with the whole technology argument is that while the progress of technology does open up different opportunities from a sonic and timbre perspective, that doesn't necessarily dictate the range of theoretical complexity that is available. There are certainly real limitations, such as how the Game Boy Color could really only arguably handle four voices (still the equivalent division of most standard choir pieces save a few harmonies here and there). Bach has proven that you only really need one voice to create a chord structure, and so while there were only certain wave forms and eventually MIDI's that were available to composers, that doesn't necessarily dictate the quality of what they wrote. If anything, advanced technology can arguably open up the ability to sound "good" without any sort of complex exploration at all, which is why this kind of argument doesn't really support or oppose the idea of video game music becoming more or less complex over time beyond the expansion from mere monophony that games such as the original Mario Bros had. 

I would also suggest you consider taking a listen to certain pieces converted to 8, 16, or 32 bit to understand the full capabilities of each technology (one example is Schoenberg). It's also worth noting that for a while seemingly "complex" pieces of the classical nature were not truly complicated, but had detail in voicing. You can compress quite a deal of pieces onto a piano, and can do the inverse to create an arguably fully fleshed piece.




> I'm going to turn this exact argument against you. Just look at the opera. In the opera the main medium is voice and music, and the supportive media are dance and acting. When it comes to the most of the VGM, it's completely the other way. Now look at this: "The scenic arangation of the opera is especially designed to make coherent  sense with the music arrangation which the opera requires. A standalone  piece does not have any reference materials" and it doesn't make any sence.
> You're trying to prove that VGM music can exist without the context. It's really hard, because VGM is always a secondary medium subjigated to the primary medium, aimed at certain tasks. Standalone music (I'm not talking about the pop music) must provide for the plot, landscape, acting, story, everything. VDM is much like the FM. And yet, most of the film music doesn't work as a standalone pieces. It really requires a mastermind to create something that works just as well as primary and secondary medium at the same time.
> Personally, this one is my absolutely favourite piece, where music and the video are on par. Bah! I'd actually say that music is dominant over the video. But it's a really a rare treat. And the only reason why it's like that is that the quality of the sound is absolutely shitty. Just compare it to the film with the music made in the 2007.
> But actually I'd ask myself, if it's as it should be. In my opinion supportive medium should be always inferior to the primary medium.


To be honest, I can't see how the opera argument is entirely relevant. I understand what you're trying to say, but I don't understand how that's necessarily a counter-argument of the idea of that two types of music are different, and one has a particular task that is influenced by a visual medium.

What you referenced if anything enforces the validity of "secondary" mediums, as the compositional techniques Prokofiev uses to reference the visual medium are extremely similar to most standard compositional techniques, such as giving certain instruments a character, and so on. I feel like you're trying to say that since there is a visual aid to prove that this is what Prokofiev is trying to do, it is thusly inferior as a standalone piece. To be honest, I'm not understanding you very well in this particular paragraph.


> Irrelevant. Untill the apperance of the mp3 format VGM is totally negligible. Look at the first paragraph of my post, then look at the second paragraph.


and i consider that, based on the capacities of each form you've suggested to be incapable of even producing music, to be a useless assertion. If you are so wrapped up in strictly the ensemble or technology in which a piece is performed, then I'm not entirely sure I can respect your argument. 

One question. Do you see live instruments as inherently superior to electronic counterparts, or do you see them as separate instruments? Because the biggest reason I defend chip is that I see them separately and listen to them for their sound, rather than identify one as an inferior version of the other.


> Why you instist on the intent being relevant here? In the one sentence you're saying that OSTs are for listening without the context but also saying that we should forgive them for being flawed because they're not created as a standalone pieces. Make a decision please.
> From my point of view. When I'm listening to the OST I'm listening to the music and the game or the film are irrelevant. Because I'm not watching them at the same time. And you said it yourself, OST is a standalone piece.


You're not understanding me. I'll try to break this down a bit more. 

-Composer intended the piece to be a part of the game, and a soundtrack as an independent release was not what he had an intent to compose for (think about it, if he was writing pieces strictly so someone could publish them as a disc, would he really prefer that every song loops and fades out?)
-The creation of an OST is subjugating what a composer has created for a different purpose and offering it as a standalone experience.
-OST in itself is a standalone, but what the composer made has the compositional function of whatever intent he had for each component of the game.

The other thing I should mention is that this idea of being "background music" is far from all-inclusive. I reference Nintendo games because platformers are constructed with music that is meant to be able to function independently, and what is actually derived from those pieces are the mood. They generally tend to have a legitimate melody, polyphonic aspects, and intelligent progression. The only aspect that is arguably still inherent to them is the fact that they are designed to repeat themselves endlessly, and thus must fade out. 



> I could absolutely agree with that. It's like listening to the (normal) music without the first guitar/voice or the vocals.
> *The leading voice/instrument/idea is what makes the piece a standalone.*


Not necessarily. It's what makes certain forms of Western music standalone, but a lead voice designed to be a leading voice is not necessarily the inherent quality that makes a piece function. What I've found as a percussionist is that our ear will naturally search for a focal point; a leading voice is merely a specific tool to attract an ear. However, relying on a leading voice can then de-tune the ear to melodies that may be present within the sound and texture itself. Searching for a leading voice and not finding one that strictly deviates from the texture can be a great way to not actually hear what is happening in the music. And even more, dictating that aspect as what makes the piece standalone means that you aren't listening to "standalones" very closely in the first place, if you fail to acknowledge the ways in which the texture will validate the melody.



> Absolutely no. We both insist that originally VGM functions as the secondary medium, something inferior to the primary medium. The difference is, that I'm saying that it shouldn't have a handicap when we're considering it as a standalone and you beg to differ.


I just don't understand what you see a handicap as. From what I can tell you have a very particular way in which to determine how music is good (and I would frankly love to hear exactly how you determine this because there is certainly more than one aspect that I don't remotely agree with) and that is part of why you seem incapable of even acknowledging the idea of a tune simply not being able to function without being stuck with the conventional expectations of a piece.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

Tommorow, when I sober up, I promise. And I'm going to use a translator to make myself look less troglodyte-ish.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Tommorow, when I sober up, I promise. And I'm going to use a translator to make myself look less troglodyte-ish.


All good, dude. To be honest, even though I am probably seemingly a tad aggressive about this, I do really enjoy having someone put my philosophy on music to the test. Whether or not I agree with you is entirely separate from how much I value having someone to talk to about concept.

Ahhh, don't worry, it isn't the language barrier ;p reich
In all serious regards, I'm probably a bit tired and fucking up here and there. I apologize if there are any grave inconsistencies as a result.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

FUCK YOU!

[Sorry, but you're making it look like a circlejerk. I had to.]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> FUCK YOU!
> 
> [Sorry, but you're making it look like a circlejerk. I had to.]


i would insult you back but then that still looks like a circle jerk...

damn you for putting me in this awkward position


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm really lusting over Hewge. That avatar is really getting into me. My dick "feels" like funny every time.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 1, 2015)

I refuse to make any resolutions for the new year.


----------



## Luki (Jan 1, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> I refuse to make any resolutions for the new year.


Refraining from making new years resolutions next year shall be my resolution.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm really lusting over Hewge. That avatar is really getting into me. My dick "feels" like funny every time.



If only you could see the NSFW version ;v
...and the other several full-body drawings of this otter dude. _*shot*
_
I confess that I find it beyond flattering when people say stuff like this about my draws <.< >.>


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2015)

I've decided to apparently celebrate the new year by being impressively pathetic lmao

most people would be out late because they're with friends having a drink and generally being stupid in a fun way, and making regrets

my only current regret is that it's 4 am and i'm getting fucking invested in a pokemon-skin of panel de pon
i've only had a touch of champagne and left my friends house hours ago


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 1, 2015)

An hour and a half in and I have already messed up. It will be OK but still.

Speaking is so difficult. There's so much to say and so few words, so many ways to mess up. Blah blah self pity. It doesn't help that I have to be horse this morning.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2015)

5:30 am because of a puzzle game

this will probably come to haunt me


----------



## Hewge (Jan 1, 2015)

I haven't watched a movie that's released for the past, like 4-5 years!But I changed that today by watching loads of movies... so I guess this confession is void.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 1, 2015)

I spent the new year celebrations sleeping.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

Hewge said:


> If only you could see the NSFW version ;v
> ...and the other several full-body drawings of this otter dude. _*shot*
> _
> I confess that I find it beyond flattering when people say stuff like this about my draws <.< >.>



Why must you make me suffer like this? I demand you at least private message me!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 1, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> I refuse to make any resolutions for the new year.



Mine is 240p


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Mine is 240p


I'm personally going to try to act more 4K

Who the fuck am I kidding I can only afford 1080p lel


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 1, 2015)

I am quite vain in regards to my physical appereance, especially my facial hair, which I love to just let grow until I'm told to shave it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm becoming more vain as I start to lose hair. Obsessive, even. I'm determined to keep as much as I can by any means at my disposal.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 1, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm becoming more vain as I start to lose hair. Obsessive, even. I'm determined to keep as much as I can by any means at my disposal.



Please for the love of god, when you get to the point of no return, just shave and go bald. 
Seriously, bald is sexy. Desperate comb-over. Not so much. 


*Also.* Receding hair is a sign of high testosterone in the body. Wink Wink. I bet you could hit the gym and bulk up really quick.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

.....or find a way to reduce testosterone? I might feel less pent-up as well.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 1, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> .....or find a way to reduce testosterone? I might feel less pent-up as well.



That's really easy.

Edit: Confession: I drew smut! *sobs*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds easier than sexual vampirism.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 1, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> .....or find a way to reduce testosterone? I might feel less pent-up as well.



Well you can google testosterone suppressing foods like soy, licorice, flax seed/oil, spearmint, and lime beans. 


Take it from someone who's spent a good amount of her effort trying to suppress testosterone. I've never had hair loss as a problem, but I learned that estrogen apparently stops hair loss dead in its tracks. But I don't think you want tits so, the foods mentioned above would be your best bet. Though admittedly, I'm both on a T-blocker (spiro) and an estrogen (estradiol). Separately, I would have little to now progress. Together, I'm getting a transition out of the mix. 

So if you used one or the other separately... I dunno, honestly. Wouldn't suggest it. Causes sterility. Mood swings. And unless you're kind of female minded then you'll probably not handle these things well in stride. Stick with the food. Or talk to a real doctor.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't know about the licorice. I'm already eating a lot of the other stuff. That and taking biotin pills, fish oil, and Rogaine. Aside from going full Imhotep and scalping people, I guess I'm doing what I can.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 1, 2015)

Eh, then dude, I wouldn't worry about it. Honestly do what you -can- but don't fret over the rest. This is more or less my motto and it does me good when I realize that half the shit I worry about I literally can't change so---why bother? Focus on what you can do and leave out all the rest. 

But just throwing advice your way. Idk how you like to handle things. Hope you work through your issue.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been feeling unusually _not_ content most recently...
As of most recent events my positive mindset has been slowly deteriorating.


----------



## xXTheFurryOutcastXx (Jan 1, 2015)

I have no real idea why the f#ck I'm here among these great artists, when I can't draw for sh#t and my writing is mediocre at best. 

Real confession: I'm a manipulative bastard who discredits himself to trick people into overvaluing him.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2015)

I go through phases where my hands (in regards to playing music and such) seem really good and my ego goes way up, and then I go through phases like this past week where my hands are just fucking awful and it takes a long time to do anything well.

Kinda wish there wasn't so much fluctuation.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 1, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Edit: Confession: I drew smut! *sobs*



You and everyone else on the planet that draws or writes ;p


----------



## Feste (Jan 2, 2015)

I slept with my ex on New Years...I'm trying to still figure out the ethics of that, but hey....I guess that is something....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 2, 2015)

Hewge said:


> You and everyone else on the planet that draws or writes ;p



I wanna write a dirty story about us but since english is not my mother language, I'll probably not.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 2, 2015)

I posted a ton of passive-aggressive notes around the warehouse last night because we're only one month away from inventory and i'm sick of fixing everyone else's mistakes


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2015)

@Kit: 

The only real solutions I think work really well against hair loss result in boobs or impotence. I seriously advise you to invest in a great wig. I'm not exactly sure if my hair loss is rapid or not...but that will be my ultimate solution. 

To me, a shaved head is boring.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wanna write a dirty story about us but since english is not my mother language, I'll probably not.


*Cough* It's mine. *Cough* I'm a writer.

I am going to confess. For the record. I. Am a furry. I love movies and cartoons that have anthropomorphic animals in them. I'm sorry. It's just who I am :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 2, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> *Cough* It's mine. *Cough* I'm a writer.
> 
> I am going to confess. For the record. I. Am a furry. I love movies and cartoons that have anthropomorphic animals in them. I'm sorry. It's just who I am :V



I have so many twisted ideas that I wanna write in my story. I don't think we share the same taste for sex.


Oops SPOILERS!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2015)

I get turned on by Guy Fieri taking huge bites out of meat


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 2, 2015)

I wanna get into Warhams again, but GW have gone Turbojuden with their business practises and model pricing, I'm kinda scared away from getting into the hobby again. I might look at alternative tabletop games but I haven't got a clue where to start.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2015)

I confess sometimes I think Mikazuki and Hewge are the same person based on their avatars. Mikazuki will say something really funny and gay and I go "When did Hewge lose his repressio---- Oh...its Mika..."

It's happened like 3 times already.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 3, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I confess sometimes I think Mikazuki and Hewge are the same person based on their avatars. Mikazuki will say something really funny and gay and I go "When did Hewge lose his repressio---- Oh...its Mika..."


Lol scientists are mystified by what has been termed the _Hewge-Mikazuki Phenomenon_.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 3, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I confess sometimes I think Mikazuki and Hewge are the same person based on their avatars. Mikazuki will say something really funny and gay and I go "When did Hewge lose his repressio---- Oh...its Mika..."
> 
> It's happened like 3 times already.



I really wish Hewge and I are one. Oh wait! We are..


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in an obsessive relationship with my bed. I just can't let her go.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 3, 2015)

On a forum I used to frequent, we had a thread where on page 666, 1337, 1666, and 2666, we posted page bombs in celebration of "the Bomb Thread".

Page bombs were abuses of the quote bbcode's glitches, and distorted the page in destructive ways.

Everyone made pussy bombs though, so when it was time for page 1666 of the second bomb thread, guess what I did?

I took a copy of an old page from the old thread, and quoted it 10 times.

I shredded the page beyond comprehension and it was very hard to read who posted a reply. In fact, the ENTIRE page was inside a quote, with different images of the site in different ones.

I'll have to pull the screenshot off my computer when I get home. I'm an impressive shredder.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounds like you really like being a member of that forum...


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh yes yes, including the forum that got shut down when things happened, I've made about... 31-32k posts over the course of 6 years. 27k of those were on the first forum, and there were times I'd rack up another 2,000 in under a week.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 3, 2015)

This



Butters Shikkon said:


> I like it when the bickering couple  finally admits their true feelings for each other, sneaks off behind the  bleachers and makes sweet sweet love in the honeysuckle scented night  air.



made me feel really guilty.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> On a forum I used to frequent, we had a thread where on page 666, 1337, 1666, and 2666, we posted page bombs in celebration of "the Bomb Thread".
> 
> Page bombs were abuses of the quote bbcode's glitches, and distorted the page in destructive ways.
> 
> ...



Please do. That sounds hilarious.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 4, 2015)

I did forget to pull it off my computer last night. BUT I did manage to find an old link in a post of mine!

Not as drastic as I remembered, but...

http://i.imgur.com/EkwrD.png


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 4, 2015)

Heh, that's pretty funky.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 4, 2015)

The password required to unlock my phone number is longer than my phone number.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 4, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I did forget to pull it off my computer last night. BUT I did manage to find an old link in a post of mine!
> 
> Not as drastic as I remembered, but...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EkwrD.png



Lol, nice! Looks like Zalgo has entered the Matrix


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't stop obsessing over making changes to my sona. He's never quite perfect.
And I can never put my finger on why.


----------



## Artificial-Furry (Jan 4, 2015)

I want to frickle frackle a certain someone.  
I _really_ like Hoopah's Unleashed form.
I went w/ my friend's ex to prom.
I spilled pee on the floor more times than I'd like to admit.
I'm still questioning my religion and sexuality.


----------



## belmonkey (Jan 4, 2015)

I wrote smut and used my friend's fursona as a character, along with mine :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I wrote smut and used my friend's fursona as a character, along with mine :/



3 months in furry prison. >:C




Artificial-Furry said:


> I'm still questioning my religion and sexuality.




You're an agnostosexual.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2015)

A friend and I got drunk and I let things happen, with no regard for the state of my innards. I also conveniently forgot I was sick.


----------



## Saga (Jan 5, 2015)

I like to boogie.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 5, 2015)

Korean style omelette rice

First time making these things. Rice is also so hard to come by so I can't mess up XD
I suck at photography.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 5, 2015)

I would do so many things for you if you made me things like this, Marazhu.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 5, 2015)

I keep trying to make omelets but I keep just sliiiiightly over cooking them. I'm rather new to the breakfast scene. It's pretty annoying because I cook detailed dinner dishes with ease but have issues with dumb eggs. : P


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 5, 2015)

My short-term memory is horrible, but my long-term memory is amazging. I have an incredible eye for details, and I am able to obtain a lot of information with little to work on.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't mid watching heterosexual porn. So long as they showcase the men too. Men having sex with girls are also HOT


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't mid watching heterosexual porn. So long as they showcase the men too. Men having sex with girls are also HOT



You're sick!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 5, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> You're sick!



Because of TaurenxDraenei porn? Please... I'm a pandaren, I'm neutral


----------



## Saga (Jan 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Because of TaurenxDraenei porn? Please... I'm a pandaren, I'm neutral



Your avatar is hot.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

I enjoy the taste of orange juice even after just brushing my teeth, I am sorry father....for i have sinned.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 6, 2015)

Soooooome how, while on lemur job at work the topic of furries came up and the other volunteer (an older man) and the lemur ranger now know I'm a furfag lol. Ah well, it was funny seeing the old guy's reaction when me and the ranger were trying to explain it to him, he was utterly baffled by such a concept. They were not at all surprised that my sona is a bonobo, since I'm already known for being bonobo nerd.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 6, 2015)

I almost tripped over my dog twice o^o

...shes tiny and I dont always look down. 

I swear one of these days if I do trip over her it'll hurt me more than her!


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

I am terrified of drawing or painting for money, and a lot of the times that pushes to ask for a trade or offer to draw for free instead. That bothers me because i want to be an artist professionally one day and i just don't know how to bring myself to conquer the nerves of being commissioned or even mentioning it as something i could do. Shit sucks. Too worried about disappointing anyone, and no ones ever disappointed when its free.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2015)

I ate some purple cabbage for lunch today, and it stained my lips. I spent a few minutes in the company bathroom thinking how pretty I was in front of the mirror.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm thinking of a thousand dirty things that I can do to Hewge


----------



## Treble (Jan 6, 2015)

I am actually terrified of escalators, especially the ones leading down....


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

Treble said:


> I am actually terrified of escalators, especially the ones leading down....



I'm not terrified of escalators, but I once daw someone get their shoelace stuck where the escalator feeds into. They didn't get hurt, but someone had to come free them lol


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Zop said:


> I'm not terrified of escalators, but I once daw someone get their shoelace stuck where the escalator feeds into. They didn't get hurt, but someone had to come free them lol


Happened to me once, at the bottom of the escalator. I pretty much just tripped (got my balance back instead of falling down), but it tore away part of my shoelace.


----------



## Luki (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh, I've heard of all sorts stories of kids losing body parts to escalators. I think it happened once in a mall nearby when I was younger. Escalators are evil constructs.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't worry it won't happen to you

Maybe

[NSFW warning]


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Don't worry it won't happen to you
> 
> Maybe



That there's some Grade A nightmare fuel.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah you're right, put a warning.


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

It's too late. My childlike innocence has been damaged :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

Time to use the stairs from now on.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Time to use the stairs from now on.



Yup. 



On the topic of phobias, I refuse to walk under coconut palms that are bearing fruit. Even though the likelihood of a coconut dropping at that particular moment when I'm walking under it is EXTREMELY low, I would still rather walk on the road than on a footpath that runs alongside palm trees.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm really lazy about getting bathed in the early morning.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2015)

Luki said:


> Oh, I've heard of all sorts stories of kids losing body parts to escalators. I think it happened once in a mall nearby when I was younger. Escalators are evil constructs.



how exactly does this happen?


----------



## Luki (Jan 7, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> how exactly does this happen?


Last week or so there was a 9 month old toddler who lost an entire arm to a mall escalator. 
Apparently her arm somehow got stuck on the side rail mechanism thingies while her parents weren't looking.
Other times kids get their toes stuck on the gaps between the stairs, somehow.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I hate pink :V


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 7, 2015)

In the college I went to there was a massive elevator in the theater used to get to the different floors and haul scenery pieces and equipment for the stage. The trouble was that the doors were solid steel and very thick. When the rubber regulators used to slow the doors closing were removed to get replaced the door would slam shut quickly. So I had to dash in quickly after the doors opened as those doors could easily break a leg or arm.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 7, 2015)

I am sitting in a PO office in a hoodie with ears. I probably look like I am here for screwing a dog or something. I just want a trip permit. Don't judge me. <_<


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 7, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> I am sitting in a PO office in a hoodie with ears. I probably look like I am here for screwing a dog or something. I just want a trip permit. Don't judge me. <_<



Bro, calm down x3 No one is going to dub you an animal f**ker just because you wore a sweatshirt with ears, there are nonfurs who think its cool, and there are nonfurs who will just find you unusual but disregard it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> I am sitting in a PO office in a *hoodie with ears*. I probably* look like I am here for screwing a dog* or something. I just want a trip permit. Don't judge me. <_<


So many people have those that nobody would draw that conclusion.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 7, 2015)

I confess I would sometimes like to be one of those users who flaunts his horniness/sexual behaviour shamelessly, but then I realise I'm not really that kind of person, I just think it's a fun... character quirk?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 7, 2015)

I started self medicating, or stopped. One of those.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 7, 2015)

i work at the post office, and sometimes i've come in off the clock and customers have asked if i can help with something and i tell them i don't know how to help them.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 7, 2015)

i just wasted two hours making an argument that i already know nobody cares about.


inb4 "but that's your perspective so you can't say that because you argue subjective things so i can say you said whatever i want"

i'm feeling extremely passive-aggressive right now and the only thing that's going through my head right now is "you're a fucking idiot"


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 7, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm feeling extremely passive-aggressive right now and the only thing that's going through my head right now is "you're a fucking idiot"



that always sucks when that's the one thing you wanna say but saying that gets you immediately dismissed.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 7, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> that always sucks when that's the one thing you wanna say but saying that gets you immediately dismissed.


to be honest i was thinking that to myself 

i knew going in that my argument was not going to be received well because it rarely has without taking it down extensively and sometimes having to work past extensive emotional barriers (made reasonably so due to the abuse of the concept i'm arguing in favour of) and i spent two hours on it and just wasted a lot of time to have a bunch of negative emotions

and i have a rehearsal camp in two days and then an audition in four and i just

i don't know man.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 7, 2015)

I thought you made a good argument, if you're talking about what I think you are.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 7, 2015)

I get really close to throwing up every time I hear the sound of a drink being poured. I have no idea why, but that is one of a few sounds that absolutely disgusts me.


----------



## Zop (Jan 7, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> to be honest i was thinking that to myself
> 
> i knew going in that my argument was not going to be received well because it rarely has without taking it down extensively and sometimes having to work past extensive emotional barriers (made reasonably so due to the abuse of the concept i'm arguing in favour of) and i spent two hours on it and just wasted a lot of time to have a bunch of negative emotions
> 
> ...



If it's on the forums, don't feel bad. It's more of a shit show than a debate.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 7, 2015)

I buy "baking" nuts instead of "snack" nuts for my snacks, just because the baking nuts are unsalted.


----------



## Zop (Jan 7, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I buy "baking" nuts instead of "snack" nuts for my snacks, just because the baking nuts are unsalted.



That's not a confession, that's brilliant. Man, what have I been doing my whole life....


----------



## Pyper (Jan 7, 2015)

I must confess, I don't really like bacon. It's ok but that is about it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I confess that I miss my nugget peeps and shall return once I'm done with my FAF escapades


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 7, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Don't worry it won't happen to you
> 
> Maybe
> 
> [NSFW warning]



I confess after watching that video it reminded me how much

This Video

made it so that I feel nervous every time I go through glass revolving doors :B


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm really socially awkward IRL and I seem to talk too much about the same subject and I'm not -entirely- good at social cues. I'm much better now than I was a few years ago, but its still hard for me.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 8, 2015)

I confess that I actually like Dubstep
Like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQ7kMCdneI


----------



## pinkie (Jan 8, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> I confess that I actually like Dubstep
> Like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQ7kMCdneI


I like that too!


----------



## ~Jester (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_co5mDEAZY


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 8, 2015)

I posted something in the wrong thread that was meant to be here!
anyway it was: I am sitting opposite a real fitty. Oof.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 8, 2015)

Ugh, I've been feeling bad that I'm in the swing of another one of my breaks from the community. These come and go, have for years, and I usually just take a few months off and then come back after a while. But I worry that my friends on here might think I'm ignoring them or that I don't care about them, and since this place gets so much traffic and so many new faces come along, I'm kinda worried that I might be forgotten (not that I'm thinking I'm someone of important who shouldn't be forgotten or anything like that) should I fully leave. 

But I know a break is coming up again, I am less and less inclined to log in, and it's only a matter of time before I don't even bothering checking in anymore. And then, after a few months, I'll be like 'Wonder what they're all up to...' and clock another thousand posts or something. I know this sounds a little whiny, but I just wanted the people who cared to know that I'm not ignoring them or anything. If you want to contact me, my Skype is still listed. Also, I will certainly be back in time for this year's Secret Santa, so don't worry about having to find another organizer.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 8, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Ugh, I've been feeling bad that I'm in the swing of another one of my breaks from the community. These come and go, have for years, and I usually just take a few months off and then come back after a while. But I worry that my friends on here might think I'm ignoring them or that I don't care about them, and since this place gets so much traffic and so many new faces come along, I'm kinda worried that I might be forgotten (not that I'm thinking I'm someone of important who shouldn't be forgotten or anything like that) should I fully leave.
> 
> But I know a break is coming up again, I am less and less inclined to log in, and it's only a matter of time before I don't even bothering checking in anymore. And then, after a few months, I'll be like 'Wonder what they're all up to...' and clock another thousand posts or something. I know this sounds a little whiny, but I just wanted the people who cared to know that I'm not ignoring them or anything. If you want to contact me, my Skype is still listed. Also, I will certainly be back in time for this year's Secret Santa, so don't worry about having to find another organizer.



Im sad but there is no helping it. It does happen even to myself in an old forum I religiously lurked.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 8, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Im sad but there is no helping it. It does happen even to myself in an old forum I religiously lurked.


Don't be sad! I (usually) come back. You could always add me on skype if you wish to keep in touch, maybe one of these days we'll Dota together, depending on how cruel the latency might be given our locations in relation to one another. 

I'm just very much attracted to activities and adventures in the real world currently that I am drifting away from the online one. In fact, when I joined last year, it was during the decline of Summer and after all the summer plans were experienced. But the new year presents new distractions, and I'm called away by the promise of adding more stories to my life, and that is a temptation I have never been able to resist.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 8, 2015)

You want me to start hating you, yeah?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 8, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> You want me to start hating you, yeah?



I am under the assumption that you're the epitome of Hate


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 8, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I am under the assumption that you're the epitome of Hate



But I don't hate you! Yet...


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 8, 2015)

I confess I am curious how much Ayattar hates me :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2015)

In real life Ayattar is surely a cuddly little huggle bunny.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 8, 2015)

Photos in the selfie thread confirm that statement.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 8, 2015)

I confess that I am sad that I haven't played garry's mod with chuchi yet


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I wiped out an entire race of taste buds by eating 6 tacos with fire sauce for breakfast.

No regrets. It hurts so good.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 8, 2015)

I admit i'm not sure what to say here. I keep thinking things but each seems a bit much. Suppose my lack of social interaction is hitting pretty hard right now lol.


----------



## Fiab (Jan 8, 2015)

Think I may be addicted to being a bit of an oddball. As well each time I see funky's sig, It ends up being read as "Feeline" so popufur which is kind of killing me inside a little each time.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

I had a wet dream/nightmare last night


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I had a wet dream/nightmare last night



Pray tell.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 8, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Ugh, I've been feeling bad that I'm in the swing of another one of my breaks from the community. These come and go, have for years, and I usually just take a few months off and then come back after a while. But I worry that my friends on here might think I'm ignoring them or that I don't care about them, and since this place gets so much traffic and so many new faces come along, I'm kinda worried that I might be forgotten (not that I'm thinking I'm someone of important who shouldn't be forgotten or anything like that) should I fully leave.
> 
> But I know a break is coming up again, I am less and less inclined to log in, and it's only a matter of time before I don't even bothering checking in anymore. And then, after a few months, I'll be like 'Wonder what they're all up to...' and clock another thousand posts or something. I know this sounds a little whiny, but I just wanted the people who cared to know that I'm not ignoring them or anything. If you want to contact me, my Skype is still listed. Also, I will certainly be back in time for this year's Secret Santa, so don't worry about having to find another organizer.



I love you and I want to have your fur baby!


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

I discovered that if you wear a fitbit while...performing certain..activities... that you usually do at night,  erm..um..it tracks it as steps. I went from 0 to 800 steps last night at 1am, it says I burned 150 calories x.x


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Pray tell.



I was having a nightmare about something and then it turned into a wet dream but was still a terrifying nightmare


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 8, 2015)

shamanate said:


> I discovered that if you wear a fitbit while...performing certain..activities... that you usually do at night,  erm..um..it tracks it as steps. I went from 0 to 800 steps last night at 1am, it says I burned 150 calories x.x



you don't need to wear a fitbit while you play wii, i don't think.


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> you don't need to wear a fitbit while you play wii, i don't think.



Yes! Thats totally what I was doing, totally...I just forgot it was on while I was playing legend of zelda...


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 8, 2015)

shamanate said:


> Yes! Thats totally what I was doing, totally...I just forgot it was on while I was playing legend of zelda...



Thought so.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

I doubt that burns 150 calories
A fitbit is a pedometer right?
I feel elite because I dont even need to do that. I've transcended into some sort of elite form. Hands-free. I can just do shit with my mind now


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I was having a nightmare about something and then it turned into a wet dream but was still a terrifying nightmare



I'm guessing the details are personal, then. x3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 8, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm guessing the details are personal, then. x3


something something something furries = sex is for everyone to know something something


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm guessing the details are personal, then. x3



thts all i know about it 
I can't remember the nightmare, but I remember it had something to do with my not-bf, maybe getting beaten up?
I feel all of my wet dreams though so that was A+++


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 8, 2015)

I feel like I can't really write stories because essays, reviews, analyses and commentaries are better suited to the way I think, if not necessarily what I enjoy reading the most. How do they do it, how do writers write? Writing? It can't be so easy, I keep telling myself. Even so, I'll still try to write and improve.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jan 8, 2015)

I took a week off from the real world to spend time in my own world. I'm feeling refreshed now; I think I'm ready for people now.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 8, 2015)

I had a dream last night that one of my acquaintences from furmeets had a penis on his chin.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> I had a dream last night that one of my acquaintences from furmeets had a penis on his chin.



Go on....


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 8, 2015)

Let me guess, full beard.

I always think that my seriousish post are really just looking for attention.


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

I feel really embarrassed about my previous quote, but whatever, haha. I also must confess that I get really attached to people every once in a while, in a more...I love people and affection <3 sort of way, but then I get moods where I just want to ignore people for a few days. Its really annoying because I feel like I'm a bad friend sometime



Hikaru Okami said:


> I took a week off from the real world to spend time in my own world. I'm feeling refreshed now; I think I'm ready for people now.



Hey a Wisconsin fur! ;D Yay! Where are you from?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 8, 2015)

shamanate said:


> I feel really embarrassed about my previous quote, but whatever, haha. I also must confess that I get really attached to people every once in a while, in a more...I love people and affection <3 sort of way, but then I get moods where I just want to ignore people for a few days. Its really annoying because I feel like I'm a bad friend sometime
> 
> 
> 
> Hey a Wisconsin fur! ;D Yay! Where are you from?



I still think you're pretty cool.


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 8, 2015)

I stayed home sick from uni today... Except I wasn't sick >:]


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I still think you're pretty cool.



I'm, in fact, not that cool! :V I just try to act nice, because isn't the world a better place when people act nicer? I dunno, I just like to act the way I'd want to be treated! You're really cool too!


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 8, 2015)

shamanate said:


> I'm, in fact, not that cool! :V I just try to act nice!


This already makes you way cooler than most people.


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

Grah, I can't handle this, haha. Ever since I started posting yesterday, everyone has been super nice and complimenting me about how nice I am. I never get complimented in real life, so I dunno how to handle it! Anyways, you guys are all really nice and I'm glad I'm posting here now...I guess that is a confession?


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 8, 2015)

Furries are generally very kind people, in my experience.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 8, 2015)

Snakebite said:


> I stayed home sick from uni today... Except I wasn't sick >:]



I guess we can all admit that we have done that at one point of our lives


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Go on....


He was trying to chat me up, but I was repulsed.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 8, 2015)

For some time I've been telling the Dr that I've been fine, when I am very obviously not fine, thinking things would get better. Now it's pretty obvious things aren't getting better so I stopped my meds. That isn't helping either, now I'm scared of the consequences. I'm ashamed of it and frankly disgusted with myself.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 8, 2015)

shamanate said:


> Yes! Thats totally what I was doing, totally...I just forgot it was on while I was playing legend of zelda...



Hang on....which Zelda?
Umm speaking of Zelda has Nintendo ever sold ocarinas of time recently? Some guy came in playing Zelda's lullaby really badly in the library today and claims its the official Nintendo ocarina of time...i highly doubt Nintendo has sold any since the N64 days but he's being a huge ass hole about it i kinda need to know, anyway it sounds crap.


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> For some time I've been telling the Dr that I've been fine when I am very obviously not fine thinking things would get better. Now it's pretty obvious things aren't getting better, I stopped my meds and that isn't helping, now I'm scared of the consequences. I'm ashamed of it and frankly disgusted with myself.



I'm really sorry to hear that ._. While I personally don't know the struggles of medications and things of that nature, I hope you get better! I'm here for everyone that needs help, so if you ever want to talk, message me! I cannot comment on whether to or not to take the medication, however. If what you say is right and you really need it for your health, then of course I urge you to take them...however it seems like you need to cope with it in your own time. I don't want to inquire about what you need the medication for, since that is your personal information...but stay strong! ;D


----------



## Zop (Jan 8, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> For some time I've been telling the Dr that I've been fine, when I am very obviously not fine, thinking things would get better. Now it's pretty obvious things aren't getting better so I stopped my meds. That isn't helping either, now I'm scared of the consequences. I'm ashamed of it and frankly disgusted with myself.



If your meds aren't working, you should let your doctor know. Many varieties are available, and trying multiple different meds to find the right one is quite common. Meds can also stop working abruptly for reasons that are poorly understood. There are also meds which have a higher incidence of side effects, but are more likely to work.

Just remember that the shame and disgust aren't your fault. I guess that might be the very definition of your issues in a way, right? Feeling bad when you know you shouldn't?


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Hang on....which Zelda?
> Umm speaking of Zelda has Nintendo ever sold ocarinas of time recently? Some guy came in playing Zelda's lullaby really badly in the library today and claims its the official Nintendo ocarina of time...i highly doubt Nintendo has sold any since the N64 days but he's being a huge ass hole about it i kinda need to know, anyway it sounds crap.


There's official Nintendo ones?
All I know is that I've seen many different kinds.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 8, 2015)

When I was about 12 ( 4 years ago), I was literally fearful of the dark.

Also

I once took a book from the library, and returned it overdue 3 years later lol


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 8, 2015)

When I was 6 at church, I accidentally got my dad in trouble because I thought the extreme form of "cool" was "cruel". That father's day wasn't great.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

i will be alone forever


----------



## MEEHOO (Jan 8, 2015)

if asked about my sexual  orientation I often identify as bisexual but honestly I think I'm just gay and too nervous to admit it to anyone outside of the Internet.


----------



## Zop (Jan 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i will be alone forever



Nonsense you have us.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

Zop said:


> Nonsense you have us.



My bitches


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

wish my not-bf liked me like i like him


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 8, 2015)

Clayton likes guys!?

HAHAHA


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

no homo


----------



## shamanate (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm deathly afraid of bees. If i see a bee or a wasp, I will start crying and run in the opposite direction. I once even said I was allergic to bees so I got out of a bunch of activities we had to do outside during Elementary school, since there was more bee activity outside that spring. Also, one time I had my grandmother come over from next door to spray water at a wasp nest in my doorway, so I could get into my house.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Hang on....which Zelda?
> Umm speaking of Zelda has Nintendo ever sold ocarinas of time recently? Some guy came in playing Zelda's lullaby really badly in the library today and claims its the official Nintendo ocarina of time...i highly doubt Nintendo has sold any since the N64 days but he's being a huge ass hole about it i kinda need to know, anyway it sounds crap.



I don't think nintendo officially sold any, but I do remember in the 90s after OoT and Majora's Mask came out Nintendo Power Magazine ran ads selling OoT look alike ocarinas. I remember getting one as a kid <: My dogs hated that thing.

Can see the ad here


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm married to a very sweet woman who cares for me deeply but looks down at everyone and everything that she doesn't understand as deviant or off-putting. This includes most form of adult entertainment, furry fandom stuff (straight-laced or NSFW), anime (again, clean or otherwise) or comic books. The one time I admitted that I occasionally look at pornography, she was so put off by my behavior that she grew depressed for days.

As a result, I hide most of my behavior from her. This has led to me lived a closed life to nearly anything that would upset her.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

we should date
she sounds insane no offense


----------



## Zop (Jan 8, 2015)

Show up in a fursuit one day totally the appropriate response


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 8, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't think nintendo officially sold any, but I do remember in the 90s after OoT and Majora's Mask came out Nintendo Power Magazine ran ads selling OoT look alike ocarinas. I remember getting one as a kid <: My dogs hated that thing.
> 
> Can see the ad here



They did make them for a short time, but they were pretty shitty. Being the ever-so classy Zelda fan as a wee lil one, I ended up buying a clay ocarina at a nature shop with my hard-earned allowance :\ Not my best idea...nor the best instrument.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 8, 2015)

She's not insane, just very insecure about herself and very judgmental of sexuality in media. She and I are both cynical people, but I take an absurdist approach to big boobs in cartoons and dumb things like that. Just roll my eyes and chuckle over how ridiculous it can be (unless it's SEVERELY misogynistic). For her though, I think she feels inferior to the female media image and gets upset that, in her mind's eye, she's not good enough for me.

It's also the same situation I've always had to deal with when dating people. Nearly always the partner (guy or girl) isn't as active socially or physically as I am and ends up self-sabotaging by acting like they don't deserve me. It's odd and upsetting.

And, Zop, I did end up buying a kirugumi (furry-esque PJ) for Christmas. I feel more comfortable in that than anything else (the quality of the cloth doesn't hurt). She thought I was buying it because "it was cute," but frankly I wanted it because I'm a closet furry and just want to at least partially take an active role in the fandom.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

she gets jealous when you jack off to foxes with huge tits?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 8, 2015)

She gets jealous if I jack off to anything that isn't her.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 8, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> She's not insane, just very insecure about herself and very judgmental of sexuality in media. She and I are both cynical people, but I take an absurdist approach to big boobs in cartoons and dumb things like that. Just roll my eyes and chuckle over how ridiculous it can be (unless it's SEVERELY misogynistic). For her though, I think she feels inferior to the female media image and gets upset that, in her mind's eye, she's not good enough for me.
> 
> It's also the same situation I've always had to deal with when dating people. Nearly always the partner (guy or girl) isn't as active socially or physically as I am and ends up self-sabotaging by acting like they don't deserve me. It's odd and upsetting.
> 
> And, Zop, I did end up buying a kirugumi (furry-esque PJ) for Christmas. I feel more comfortable in that than anything else (the quality of the cloth doesn't hurt). She thought I was buying it because "it was cute," but frankly I wanted it because I'm a closet furry and just want to at least partially take an active role in the fandom.



Huh, she reminds me of me when I was younger. I used to always go on lil' rants that always ended up saying that models and pornstars were oppressing women because they were objectifying them. I even remember yelling at my husband for watching anime that had women with big tits and short skirts! Then, one day, something just clicked and I was fine with everything. Hell, I even bought my husband porn magazines and well......things got better (that's all I'm gonna say!). She needs to ask herself: Why should I stop him from what he was already doing before he met me?  In the end, she'll either grow out of this thought process like I did or be sensitive to tits forever.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> She gets jealous if I jack off to anything that isn't her.




amazing


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 8, 2015)

I confess I have come out to my my grandmother ( As gay.) on 4 separate occasions, each of which she conveniently forgets, and it depresses me to think she will never be able to accept that aspect of my life, but am also at the very least thankful she does not choose to shun me from her life, I hope one day she will be able to meet my boyfriend and we can all have dinner, but realistically I know she wont acknowledged that part of my life. I guess I just have to be happy she still musters up the strength to look at me.  

ps: she isn't senile, so yes, I guess you could say she is in denial, maybe?


----------



## Misomie (Jan 8, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> She gets jealous if I jack off to anything that isn't her.


She being your wife and you keeping secrets doesn't sound like a good mix. If she eventually finds out, it can go very badly because you are pretty much lying to her at this point and it'll most likely hurt her. Also, sounds like you're rather stressed about keeping this a secret. Why not just have a good discussion with her and tell her how you feel? Couples often have to make compromises but this sounds incredibly one sided in that you are making all of the sacrifices and she's not making any. If her problem is that bad, therapy might help her out.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 8, 2015)

Couple issues with that, sadly: She doesn't want to go to therapy because she thinks there is no problem, only that she is insufficient (which I have tried to explain to her is not the case). Also, she's become increasingly nonsexual over the last few years. She doesn't masterbate (according to her, but honestly I believe it).

We actually only get intimate once every few months. I always have to initiate but then find the experience is lacking as she barely moves or does anything. It didn't use to be like this either.

But anyway, enough about me. It's just damn frustrating. I want to let me be me but she's become increasingly judgmental over the last few years, and since we've become married she's become straight up puritanical.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 8, 2015)

And, not to get too graphic, but I take the time to get things going, so to be speak. But she feels that's gross and what's nothing to do with the opening ceremonies (shy about talking about this stuff in this way, sorry).


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds like you two need some marriage counseling. Get all these issues out in the open where you can both talk about it. Keeping all this inside isn't going to help anything, and is very likely to just end explosively for the both of you.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 8, 2015)

I know you're right. I'll drop it for now though. Thanks for listening, guys. ^_^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 9, 2015)

Ya'll like Yandere?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if Im a closet otherkin, my vivid imagination and behavior is just that ridiculous, it seems x3

Like...otherkins always report having 'phantom limbs' and I know I do this thing where I imagine I'd have ears that would flatten, flick or move based on emotions or stimuli, like I feel it's there in my head. Recently every time I feel freaked out I do this thing where I grip my head with my hands right where my ears would be, as if I'm tugging them in frustration. Plus I imagine if I'm really happy or excited I'd be wagging my tail and I always behave very canid-like otherwise

Someone drag me to a shrink!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)

Sometimes I wish my dad would just die while he's out working on the highway. Not in a way that would cause harm to anyone else, but just him.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 9, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Someone drag me to a shrink!



Don't waste the money on a shrink, you are definitely crazy :V

Sounds like it would be something interesting to experience though... really.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jan 9, 2015)

shamanate said:


> Hey a Wisconsin fur! ;D Yay! Where are you from?



Small town called Menomonie. About 30min from Eau Claire. You?

Confession: I got invited to go to a gay club and I said I'll go, but I'm thinking about backing out because my social skill level isn't high enough for that. Hahaha.....social anxiety...


----------



## Zop (Jan 9, 2015)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I got invited to go to a gay club and I said I'll go, but I'm thinking about backing out because my social skill level isn't high enough for that. Hahaha.....social anxiety...



I went to one once. There were places to sit and talk if you didn't want to dance! If you and your friends are going to a drag show or some other event, you might be sitting around anyway.

Also my confession is that I will pour a bowl of cereal, unintentionally go and do something, then come back and eat my now-soggy cereal. It's not that I like it soggy, I really just don't care.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jan 9, 2015)

Zop said:


> I went to one once. There were places to sit and talk if you didn't want to dance! If you and your friends are going to a drag show or some other event, you might be sitting around anyway.



That would be nice if we're watching a drag show, but it's supposed to be a surprise. We might just go dancing. No alcohol either since we're driving, so trying to talk to other will be kind of painful hahah.

Also, I do the same thing with ramen. Soggy noodles are an eww.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 9, 2015)

Hikaru Okami said:


> That would be nice if we're watching a drag show, but it's supposed to be a surprise. We might just go dancing. No alcohol either since we're driving, so trying to talk to other will be kind of painful hahah.
> 
> Also, I do the same thing with ramen. Soggy noodles are an eww.



If you do go, make sure you stay by your friends. If you're caught by yourself for just a second someone will approach you. Stay away from the drunk old men and be ready to throw up blocks if someone gets too forward. It's a fun place when you're with people and the drag shows are pretty cool. Just never go alone.....ever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2015)

I went to a gay bar once but it was empty except for the butch barmaid.


----------



## shamanate (Jan 9, 2015)

When I went to korea, my "korean age" (age system is different there) was just old enough to drink at the end of my exchange. I went to a gay bar in this low section of town, and it was doors with rainbows on them in an alley. I went to one and had a drink and the only people there all knew another and were celebrating a birthday. I just sat awkwardly and did nothing for 2 hours.

Oh also! Hikaru, I live in a town called Holmen. It is a tiny drive from La Crosse


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 9, 2015)

I have never been to a gay bar, and since I don't even drink, any kind of bar is out of the question for me.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)

I can't stand any sort of social gathering, so gay bars are completely out of the question for me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2015)

You don't have to order booze at a bar.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 9, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> You don't have to order booze at a bar.


Even then, the atmosphere they exude is not very inviting. Something about them just does not call my attention one bit.
Granted, this probably comes from my own misconceptions about bars, but they're still not a place I'd frequent much, I think.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 9, 2015)

All these damn Wisconsin people and I don't even live there anymore. :V

I had my 21st at a gay bar (I can't remember if I ever mentioned that in this thread already or not). It was a grand experience. :3

And since cereal was mentioned, I confess that for certain brands of cereal, I don't add milk, I add water. *gasp*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)

Ariosto:

Poppers


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Ariosto:
> 
> Poppers


I don't quite understand what you mean by this... Google says poppers are drugs for 'recreational purposes', but what's that got to do with this disucssion, exactly?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)

Hahaha, I like you already.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hahaha, I like you already.


I'm a straightforward and somewhat naÃ¯ve person like that : P
Partial language barriers don't help, either.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)

Poppers are an inhalant that gay people use to open up at clubs. They make you want to fuck, and often lead to promiscuous sex with strangers.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Poppers are an inhalant that gay people use to open up at clubs. They make you want to fuck, and often lead to promiscuous sex with strangers.


Many thanks.

And, to get on track again, I confess I used to discriminate people based on their grades, especially when I was much younger. Child me was not very socially conscious.


----------



## Bostoniscold (Jan 9, 2015)

had a fear of freeways aka highways not the look or anything but traviling them when i was younger my mom picked me up from a freinds house a 1and a half hour drive we got coght in a snow storm and became stuck on a freeway in our mini van in the middel lain my mom at this time had bad road rage she begain flooring the throttel and we did not move the yelling was the worst but after a fue mins of floring it the enging cought fire we were in the free way bye a burning van waiting 4 help this was in what is know known as the blizzard of 1999 and it seamed like forever b4 a car showed up i had urinated my self and got mild frostbite on my upper leg i was 7 and i just got over it at 21


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)

Jesus fucking Christ, that's insane. I'm so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 9, 2015)

Whenever I read the word beautiful, I always have to sound it out the way they teach you in elementary, BEE EE AY YOUTIFULL, I dont know why that stuck with me, but I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been to many cruising spots but never did I heard of poppers


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Whenever I read the word beautiful, I always have to sound it out the way they teach you in elementary, BEE EE AY YOUTIFULL, I dont know why that stuck with me, but I can't get it out of my head.



When I hear the world beautiful, I think "elephants are ugly"

That's how I remembered to spell it back then.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've been to many cruising spots but never did I heard of poppers


Poppers, nitrites, snappers, amyl nitrate? Nothing?
Often sold as "room odoriser", Liquid Gold, Rush, whatever
Comes in a small bottle


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 9, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've been to many cruising spots but never did I heard of poppers



They are supposed to make the some times rough experience of being er.. penetrated in the bum, a lot more comfy, and increase the euphoric feeling of climax. they are around quite a lot in the bay area.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Poppers, nitrites, snappers, amyl nitrate? Nothing?
> Often sold as "room odoriser", Liquid Gold, Rush, whatever
> Comes in a small bottle



Nope.. I guess it's have to find those since it's also hard to import drugs here XD


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 9, 2015)

Some autistic 13 year old started shouting at me heavily for not believing in God. Then came out with some random ramblings that was never in the bible...i guess that's what i get for being in a school campus with one of the schools being highly religious. But even so, i know a lot of autistic Christians and they have always been very accepting. Ever since i been getting a lot of trouble by Catholic kids from that school, what the hell are they teaching those kids? 

This has basically rekindled my hatred towards religions due to making so many people close minded, because ALL RELIGIONS ARE CORRECT AND EVERY OTHER RELIGION IS WRONG. What a load of dumb shit, no wonder terrorism is still around.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 9, 2015)

Sometime last year I ate an entire large popcorn during a movie (it's a friggin' PAIL). I came back to my friend's house to crash, and found myself thirsty. I had bought a bottle of mead earlier, so I sucked it down. I woke up in the middle of the night with stabbing pain in my gut, and rushed to the bathroom. Never have I puked with such force or volume. If anyone's seen Bo Rai Cho in Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance, you get the idea.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Some autistic 13 year old started shouting  at me heavily for not believing in God. Then came out with some random  ramblings that was never in the bible...i guess that's what i get for  being in a school campus with one of the schools being highly religious.  But even so, i know a lot of autistic Christians and they have always  been very accepting. Ever since i been getting a lot of trouble by  Catholic kids from that school, what the hell are they teaching those  kids?
> 
> This has basically rekindled my hatred towards religions due to making  so many people close minded, because ALL RELIGIONS ARE CORRECT AND EVERY  OTHER RELIGION IS WRONG. What a load of dumb shit, no wonder terrorism  is still around.



The students of a catholic school whose activity-day I assisted, as I have previously mentioned, lodged formal complaints that were so conservative that even the Vatican has moved on. 

I suspect that the religious background students of catholic schools are encouraged to have varies from anywhere between practically none and indoctrination.


----------



## Zop (Jan 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Some autistic 13 year old started shouting at me heavily for not believing in God. Then came out with some random ramblings that was never in the bible...i guess that's what i get for being in a school campus with one of the schools being highly religious. But even so, i know a lot of autistic Christians and they have always been very accepting. Ever since i been getting a lot of trouble by Catholic kids from that school, what the hell are they teaching those kids?
> 
> This has basically rekindled my hatred towards religions due to making so many people close minded, because ALL RELIGIONS ARE CORRECT AND EVERY OTHER RELIGION IS WRONG. What a load of dumb shit, no wonder terrorism is still around.



Catholic schools can be somewhat indoctrinating - this happens when you have an hour of religion class per day. Coupled with being surrounded by Catholic teachers, parents, and peers, disbelief in Catholicism can seem like a foreign concept to some students. You may have been one of the first non-religious people whom he has discussed religion with - at that age, I doubt his beliefs have been challenged significantly.

Hell, I can remember being his age and at Catholic school. Someone announced that they were Lutheran (gasp), and they were the subject of ridicule for a few months. If it makes you feel any better, as they grew older, the kids that picked on him became either more tolerant of other religious viewpoints or agnostic/atheist. The kids at your school need to grow up, but given their age and environment, it would appear they have not yet had the chance to do so.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Some autistic 13 year old started shouting at me heavily for not believing in God. Then came out with some random ramblings that was never in the bible...i guess that's what i get for being in a school campus with one of the schools being highly religious. But even so, i know a lot of autistic Christians and they have always been very accepting. Ever since i been getting a lot of trouble by Catholic kids from that school, what the hell are they teaching those kids?
> 
> This has basically rekindled my hatred towards religions due to making so many people close minded, because ALL RELIGIONS ARE CORRECT AND EVERY OTHER RELIGION IS WRONG. What a load of dumb shit, no wonder terrorism is still around.



Some autistic people are like that, especially children can't help it. They still have a lot to learn. Letting something like that stir you up is a little, well, wrong. Too strong a word, maybe?



OK, my confession. I have days where I am just fed up with living.


----------



## Saga (Jan 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Poppers are an inhalant that gay people use to open up at clubs. They make you want to fuck, and often lead to promiscuous sex with strangers.


I thought it was supposed to relax your asshole?

Also I confess that I really do miss some of the people that used to be on the forum until they got banned or died and whatnot and they're not on steam and I just wonder where they went. Like that guy who posted after 2 years of homeless wanderer life? I mean that's stuff I wanna know, if there's some gypsery going on...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 10, 2015)

I like Charizard. Not in a creepy way, but I totally dig the design and character in the anime. 

Okay, I obsess over the lizard.

With that said, and hopefully to no one's surprise, my favorite image of the 'zard... I have no excuse. 

cry


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

Saga said:


> I thought it was supposed to relax your asshole?


Thats one of the reasons gay dudes use it
Thats not the reason id use it HAHAH


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I like Charizard. Not in a creepy way, but I totally dig the design and character in the anime.
> 
> Okay, I obsess over the lizard.
> 
> ...



Female Charizard?
Are you serious?
Are you fcking serious?
Are you straight?
You shouldn't be straight!

Go stare at Charizard dicks!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 10, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Female Charizard?
> Are you serious?
> Are you fcking serious?
> Are you straight?
> ...



I hate to break it to you, man. But I like the femmes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I hate to break it to you, man. But I like the femmes.



There is always a chance to change that.
Allow me to spam gay charizard porn.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 10, 2015)

I play too much Smash Bros. to take that seriously. I'm dying.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I play too much Smash Bros. to take that seriously. I'm dying.



Is that the reason for your frequent absence?

Do you know you have a slit?
Do you know I can fuck and cum in that man pussy of yours?
Do you want to lay some eggs?
Do you want me to set your priorities?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

oh my god


----------



## Distorted (Jan 10, 2015)

Mikazuki scares me a lot. Like a lot a lot....


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

mikazukis species is going exting. he has no other choice but to branch out from his species


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 10, 2015)

At least he gave me the choice of answering...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> mikazukis species is going exting. he has no other choice but to branch out from his species



Yes.. 

You must understand that I'm only like this for the sake of our kind.

NOW EVERYONE BEND OVER AND SHOW ME THE SWEET SPOT!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

i refuse to mate with a panda
you can either be black or white, fucking CHOOSE ONE ALREADY


----------



## Feste (Jan 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i refuse to mate with a panda
> you can either be black or white, fucking CHOOSE ONE ALREADY



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlLPAIrmqvE


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i refuse to mate with a panda
> you can either be black or white, fucking CHOOSE ONE ALREADY



Wait... B-but you're like a brother to me


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

I got no problems with the pandas. 

Okay, tonight's confession: Daylight super brings me down. As outdoorsy as I am, I'm only ever comfortable and alert at night time. Days that are blue, bright and cloudless actually depress me rather considerably.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

well if you say it that way, i will have sex with you


i confess im doing nothing with my life. i hope i get a second one to star tover


----------



## Macxi (Jan 10, 2015)

> Days that are blue, bright and cloudless actually depress me rather considerably.



I've  always felt the same way. I don't know why, but clear, sunny days are  always far more depressing than the gloomy, rainy, foggy and cloudy  ones. In fact, nothing gets me more energised than waking up in the  morning and seeing a grey, overcast world out my window -- _best kind of weather there is_. And don't get me started on rain. It makes me far more giddy than anyone should ever get over a form of precipitation. 

But  man, the sun only ever succeeds in making me tired and unmotivated. I  much prefer nighttime to daytime as well; the darkness is more  stimulating somehow.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 10, 2015)

Distorted said:


> Mikazuki scares me a lot. Like a lot a lot....



 He entertains me. Since Batty doesn't come around as often we don't have many cool "do what they want" older guys here.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 10, 2015)

I like Marazhu!

_In more ways than one_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I like Marazhu!
> 
> _In more ways than one_



Garth approves our union.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 10, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Story about puking



The last time I puked, my roomate and I were going shot by shot through a fifth of the worst liquor I have ever tasted. Anyway, it was this cheap grain alcohol with artificial cherries in it and it tasted exactly like cough syrup. So we turn on the Boondock Saints and are determined to finish this bottle of trash one of us picked up. Needless to say, I was smashed being the lightweight of the two and ended up puking it all back up for most of the night...


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 10, 2015)

Mikazuki's behaviour amuses me, I must confess.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 10, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Mikazuki's behaviour amuses me, I must confess.



Agreed. Before college I would have been creeped out but now that I have endured several years of debauchery and suffering I can appreciate it.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> He entertains me. Since Batty doesn't come around as often we don't have many cool "do what they want" older guys here.



I will admit he's cool. But I'm always wary of older men. They always approach me and.....asks things of me.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 10, 2015)

i find Marazhu disturbingly charming. Hewge, not so much since the avatar change... :V

Confession : i want a gay friend. Someone to tease me in a lispy effeminate voice, prance around with limp wrists and call my "thilly", tell it like it is and give me girl advice. i don't know why but i've ALWAYS gravitated towards every gay coworker i've ever had but they don't ever stick around for very long. They're always temps or transfers that come and go within a few months.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 10, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i find Marazhu disturbingly charming. Hewge, not so much since the avatar change... :V
> 
> Confession : i want a gay friend. Someone to tease me in a lispy effeminate voice, prance around with limp wrists and call my "thilly", tell it like it is and give me girl advice. i don't know why but i've ALWAYS gravitated towards every gay coworker i've ever had but they don't ever stick around for very long. They're always temps or transfers that come and go within a few months.


I'm very sorry to tell you, but your friend does not even need to be gay (or male) to do all those things. By what I mean, gay does not necessarily imply everything you're saying, and it's rather stereotypical to think it does. I'm rather 'effeminate' when I want to be myself, and I enjoy being so, but several other gay men do not really fit in that mold.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 10, 2015)

I have altered the way I speak by terminology and accent so people wouldn't think that I am from the US South. eg. the word "Y'all"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession : i want a gay friend. Someone to tease me in a lispy effeminate voice, prance around with limp wrists and call my "thilly", tell it like it is and give me girl advice. i don't know why but i've ALWAYS gravitated towards every gay coworker i've ever had but they don't ever stick around for very long. They're always temps or transfers that come and go within a few months.



I look....
Straight...

Me doing those things makes it look odd than funny...
But yeah...
I get it too, it nice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnvgq8STMGM


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 10, 2015)

Another art confession: when I draw using a pencil, my sketches look pretty good by sketch standards but when I then scan and then trace over them using an art program the lines are shaky. I'm not sure what it is about a pen on a digital drawing pad but maybe it's the way I'm holding it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

I like the sense of fear I get before puking


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 10, 2015)

Art Vulpine said:


> Another art confession: when I draw using a pencil, my sketches look pretty good by sketch standards but when I then scan and then trace over them using an art program the lines are shaky. I'm not sure what it is about a pen on a digital drawing pad but maybe it's the way I'm holding it.


For me it's the texture difference of a stylus against a pad verses graphite on paper. I'm so familiar with the exact amount of resistance that using a stylus that without it my lines also get funky.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 10, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I'm very sorry to tell you, but your friend does not even need to be gay (or male) to do all those things. By what I mean, gay does not necessarily imply everything you're saying, and it's rather stereotypical to think it does. I'm rather 'effeminate' when I want to be myself, and I enjoy being so, but several other gay men do not really fit in that mold.


Oh, believe me, i KNOW this.
i've fit the gay stereotype from day one! LOL Maybe what i subconsciously want is a real flamer to make me feel masculine by comparison. :V i'm not "pretty" AT ALL and i don't worry about how i dress but other than that...

Edit : By describing such a gay stereotype, i didn't mean to imply that they're all effeminate or that i have a narrow view of gay men. Nor did i mean anything negative, hurtful or ignorant. Trust me.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 10, 2015)

Art Vulpine said:


> Another art confession: when I draw using a pencil, my sketches look pretty good by sketch standards but when I then scan and then trace over them using an art program the lines are shaky. I'm not sure what it is about a pen on a digital drawing pad but maybe it's the way I'm holding it.


Rather than tracing the art line-by-line, just try to redraw the image again with quick and smooth curves, using the scan as a base rather than a source for tracing. in short: Don't slowly trace, just redraw the image at a normal or quicker speed. The drawing may change a teeny bit from the original work but your lines may come out smoother.
Alternatively, you could ink the sketch and tweak the scan in Photoshop to filter out your pencil lines.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jan 10, 2015)

I let my fears get the best of me and I didn't go hang out with the peoples at the club. I regret not going now just because my sister was there and that was the last time I'll see her before she goes abroad for a year. 

I'm really disappointed in myself because I did this two other times and haven't learned from that mistake.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 10, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Rather than tracing the art line-by-line, just try to redraw the image again with quick and smooth curves, using the scan as a base rather than a source for tracing. in short: Don't slowly trace, just redraw the image at a normal or quicker speed. The drawing may change a teeny bit from the original work but your lines may come out smoother.
> Alternatively, you could ink the sketch and tweak the scan in Photoshop to filter out your pencil lines.


I'm an old fart that runs a mile from anything digital.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm bored and I wanna be horny 
I just want to write a short story
Sorry if my story has some grammatical error. Feel free to point out some mistakes

Marazhu's Fantasy Confession Episode 1



It's morning, the sun hasn't completely rose from the horizon and the air is chilly. Saturday has come and it's time for Marazhu to open the restaurant. Patrons will soon arrive from all sides of Furville. "It's going to be a busy day" he thought. While checking the storage room. The last thing he needs is to run out of things to cook. He notices that the garlic is running low. Marazhu was dumbfounded. Of all things he forgot to stock up it has to be garlic. He would run to the store to get some but he has so much to do in the store to do that. Suddenly there was a knock on the backdoor. Marazhu wonder who it is. He check to see who it was and saw Hewge in his typical long shorts, sandals and baggy shirt. Marazhu has always wondered about his getups. He's muscular and huge but  that baggy shirt makes him look like a "small innocent kid"

Need me to take out the trash? Hewge said. 

"That won't be nessesary" Marazhu replied

"Oh.." Hewge said sadly.

"What's the matter?"

"Nothing..." Hewge replied. Suddenly his stomach rumbled.

Marazhu laughed. He knows that sound all too well.
Come on in! let's fix you up something nice. 

Marazhu brought Hewge to the diner and proceeded to the kitchen to cook.

He whipped up a crab meat salad because he's heard that otters like them.

He returned to the diner to see Hewge fidgeting nervously. Marazhu can't help but find it adoring

Here you go! Marazhu said, laying the plate in front of him and sat across him.


WOW! this looks great! Hewge said happily.

Thanks.

Marazhu watched as he ate the salad. His eyes suddenly gravitated towards his thick neck and strong arms before he can stop himself

"What the hell was I thinking" He said to himself. He got up from his seat quickly went back to the kitchen.

His pants is getting tight which is not good. He has to keep his mind off the incident so he peeled some carrots. 

Hewge entered the kitchen with the dishes on hand. 

"Thanks for the meal!" He said cheerily. 

"O-oh! just leave those dishes on the sink, I'll take care of those." Marazhu replied.

"Do you need help with anything?" Hewge asked.

"No. Thanks  though" Marazhu replied.

Let me help you with those carrots.

That's OK, I'm fine here.

"Come on! At least let me do something for the nice meal you just cooked." He insisted

Marazhu suddenly remembered something

"You know what? My garlic stock is running out." He said. If you can go run at the store and fetch me a basketful, that would be great, tell Jayke to put it on my tab.

I'm on it! He said and took off.

Marazhu mopped the floor, windows, set up the chairs, water the plants.

He suddenly heard the back door swing open. It must be Hewge returning. Marazhu thought.

He found Hewge at the kitchen with a HUGE basket filled with garlic bulbs. He didn't need this much and is suspecting Jayke to give Hewge this much to inflate his tab.

Despite the size Hewge seem to carry it with ease. His thick muscles are protruding but he doesn't look strained or anything like that.

Where will to put this? Hewge asked

Let me get that!

Hewge slipped
Marazhu tumbled back and suddenly found Hewge lying on top of him. Marazhu can smell his sweaty odor which he finds somewhat pleasant. His erection came back with a vengeance and time Marazhu was sure that Hewge noticed.

Hewge was there, on top of him. He didn't budge for a couple of seconds. Marazhu was sure he's mortified by his body's reactions.

W-wait! I can explain! Marazhu said.

But then suddenly Hewge kissed him. Marazhu was shocked, so shocked his body couldn't move an inch. His kiss was very wet and aggressive, it's like his tongue wants to wrestle with his. 

Marazhu wants to push Hewge away but he's too strong and surprisingly heavy. Marazhu did nothing more than touch his perfect chest

Hewge pulled back for a second to take off his shirt and Marazhu saw the full sight of his perfectly chiseled body. Hewge then unbuckled his belt 

[NSFW]













The end


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 10, 2015)

You forgot to mention hedge's glorious chest hair. I also find brown, chubby middle aged men incredibly attractive. Also, can I be in part two?

edit;
NVM, you said he was an otter, he'd have chest hair by default


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2015)

That story turned me on so much. I mean, I usually get turned on by reading posts here (I have a confession fetish), but that one _especially_


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

What the hell did i just read


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

First of all...


Ranguvar said:


> I also find brown, chubby middle aged men incredibly attractive.



Oh no you didn't! Lemme delete that picture



Ranguvar said:


> Also, can I be in part two?



If only Hewge allows me to do so


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

That was actually fairly sexy....um...

...er...confession time for me! This one is a little vulnerable in nature but hell, I'll give it out.

I find it hard to trust people in general. One of the few occasions where I feel I can trust people is when I know they want to sleep with me. It's not even about sex. It's just knowing that the level of trust/attraction is great enough that I'm seen as an object of affection/desire. It makes me feel less scared that people are only putting up with me and instead want to be with me (romantically or otherwise).


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm a shitty person and I scare away all my friends by being shitty and toxic and this is why I can't hold onto a boyfriend


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm a shitty person and I scare away all my friends by being shitty and toxic and this is why I can't hold onto a boyfriend



what :[


----------



## Hewge (Jan 10, 2015)

_lolwat
_That was unexpected. It's a good thing I enjoy surprises! Especially sexy story surprises.

Not enough mentioning of bulges, and need to see the NSFW parts. I look forward to episode 2 though!



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If only Hewge allows me to do so



Rangoo can most definitely be involved ;]


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> what :[


Just being honest bro, it's something I need to work on.
I'm jealous, controlling, possessive, clingy, and have social anxiety. A disgusting mix.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

Hewge said:


> _lolwat
> _That was unexpected. It's a good thing I enjoy surprises! Especially sexy story surprises.
> 
> Not enough mentioning of bulges, and need to see the NSFW parts. I look forward to episode 2 though!
> ...



Anything for you babe~ I will get a banhammer to the head but I'll do aaanything for you

*Moans*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

Lord, I confess to you tonight. Please grant me the restraint from slapping these two fools. Please Lord, grant me the control to not beat up two furries, for they know not what they do.
Amen


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 10, 2015)

I consider not being on a government watchlist to mean that I am a failure.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm a shitty person and I scare away all my friends by being shitty and toxic and this is why I can't hold onto a boyfriend



I'm certain that you are not as bad as you think in any of these speculations.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm certain that you are not as bad as you think in any of these speculations.



Hhahaha I dunno about that..
I should get my not-bf back into FAF, he'd set it straight


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 10, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> I consider not being on a government watchlist to mean that I am a failure.



Low and slow *wink* low and slow.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hhahaha I dunno about that..
> I should get my not-bf back into FAF, he'd set it straight



Well I can't vouch one way or the other, but if you ever want to send me a PM and talk about your woes, I'm all ears.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Well I can't vouch one way or the other, but if you ever want to send me a PM and talk about your woes, I'm all ears.



He says I'm clingy but refuses to acknowledge the rest. Probably because he knows I'll fight him if he does


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, what's the rest? And why would you fight him?


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 11, 2015)

Well considering this is a confession thread might as well say whats on my mind. I confess my social awkwardness or my nervousness about being social has been getting to me of late. I've been tempted to start with pm's to some interesting enough furries or just enter in a thread but my mind blanks and I've no idea what would lead to a decent conversation or continue the ongoing one. And then I end up heading back to my music. I'm even unsure about posting this honestly but i gotta start somewhere right? If nothing else maybe I can learn a thing or two from someone.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Well, what's the rest? And why would you fight him?


"I'm _jealous, controlling, possessive_, clingy, and have social anxiety. A disgusting mix. "
lol
I would fight him because the only one who is able to insult me is me, and he'd better put up his hands if he's gonna say I'm unstable
lol


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Ryouzen said:


> Well considering this is a confession thread might as well say whats on my mind. I confess my social awkwardness or my nervousness about being social has been getting to me of late. I've been tempted to start with pm's to some interesting enough furries or just enter in a thread but my mind blanks and I've no idea what would lead to a decent conversation or continue the ongoing one. And then I end up heading back to my music. I'm even unsure about posting this honestly but i gotta start somewhere right? If nothing else maybe I can learn a thing or two from someone.



If you want to help counter that issue, send me a PM. I might not answer immediately, but I'm rather sociable and will not judge, regardless of what you want to talk about. Here to help!


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 11, 2015)

Everyday I try to post valuable things in the forums and then realize I have nothing good to add to threads so I just end up reading everything. My opinion really isn't that special enough for dozens/hundreds of others to read (I mean, it is sometimes!)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> Everyday I try to post valuable things in the forums and then realize I have nothing good to add to threads so I just end up reading everything. My opinion really isn't that special enough for dozens/hundreds of others to read (I mean, it is sometimes!)



That's cute :V
Why do you think opinions should special? It is "your" opinion so there shouldn't be a measure to it


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 11, 2015)

My thumbnail is attached with yellow electrical tape.


----------



## twistedfayt (Jan 11, 2015)

I made a confession in my journal. I don't want to make a long post by copying and pasting so here's the link to it:

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6411241/

It mostly deals with social anxiety and depression on my end :/


----------



## Orion Pax (Jan 11, 2015)

I have Agalmatophilia and Plushophilia fetishes.

Yeah.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm a huge snob about guitars. I've turned down otherwise good guitars over seeminly trivial things like pickup configuration, bolt-on necks, fretboard wood and even the headstock configuration and hardware color.

(Seriously...last year I found one of my dream guitars,  then refused to buy it because th he previous owner swapped the stock black hardware for gaudy, hideous gold!!!)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Orion Pax said:


> I have Agalmatophilia and Plushophilia fetishes.
> 
> Yeah.



Ohh interesting


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2015)

After a quick discussion with my dad, we both came to the agreement that I probably have legitimate OCD.

I insist that the silverware be in the dishwasher a certain way, WHILE they are dirty. But i guess it makes cleanup EXTREMELY easy when they are sorted out and all facing up (except for sharp knives :V) I sort our bowls of 2 sizes, i stack lids extremely neatly, but I guess some of those are normal.

It gets abnormal when silverware is talked about in a way that implies "it doesn't matter" and I end up literally needing to walk away, taking deep breaths, and I'm shaking because I'm holding inner fury because I'm losing control over the situation. I also prefer all microwaves to be on the clock, even if I'm nowhere near them. All these little things, yet I ask myself why I even try to keep the house in one piece, when it truly doesn't matter. And at work, I always fix a set of coffee cups. There's 6 hooks, and there's 6 coffee cups of similar style, in 3 pairs of colors. The blacks, greens, and blues go with each other, ALL with the top facing the left. Any differences, I do not like it. To others these little things might not matter.

It does matter. It matters to me. I don't give one fucking shit if it doesn't matter to you. I run the show. I run the business. I'm the one getting shit done, not you. You're just a pathetic helper. What I say goes, AND MY AUTHORITY. WILL NOT. BE COMPROMISED.

End of rant confession.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 11, 2015)

I confess that silverware with the mouth-bit facing up in the dishwasher tick me off. No, just no. When someone goes to put them away (especially if lazy or in a hurry), do they awkwardly grab the bunch so they remain clean? No! They grab the mouth-bits with their grubby hands and dirty them. Gross. Gross gross gross gross.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2015)

See, that's where I'm different. I ALWAYS grab them by cupping my hand UNDER the mouth bit, it makes putting them away SUPER easy. Not to mention the smaller bit being in the little basket gives you a bit more room.

I put silverware away statistically twice as fast when they are mouth bit up. Unfathomably faster if they are sorted vs unsorted


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I use FireAlpaca so I'm not sure there's a way to filter out the lines with that as I'm still new to the program. But I'll definitely try to use it more as a base.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 11, 2015)

It's been awhile since I've hated this many people on the forums.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll eat old, dried up food I find in my room on my floor while cleaning


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> It's been awhile since I've hated this many people on the forums.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 11, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


>



Not you tho. You're awesome/ <33


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> It's been awhile since I've hated this many people on the forums.



 You ain't seen shit. Even Ayattar is respectful in certain regards.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 11, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You ain't seen shit. Even Ayattar is respectful in certain regards.



No I can deal with assholes and stuff. I actually like Ayattar even if we disagree on literally every single fucking thing except having a decent work ethic. It's just me being in a general pissy mood today.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 11, 2015)

Right'o, guess it's time for another whiny confession post.

I've had a head surgery because appearently one of two tendons transporting spinal fluid from the head down my back had become dense, and I still have a big scar hidden under all my hair from the surgery.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 11, 2015)

Yikes. That's some hard stuff. I have a scar on the front of my hip where they had to fix me up a bit when I was born cause I was a month early and didn't have that lil' divider in me. You know, the one that separates the guts from the bottom of the body. Somethingsomething hernia or another.


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> It's been awhile since I've hated this many people on the forums.



it's ok i love u bby



Volkodav said:


> I'll eat old, dried up food I find in my room on my floor while cleaning



SAME honestly


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

shteev said:


> SAME honestly



What was the last thing you ate?
I found the end of a soft taco


----------



## KyryK (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What was the last thing you ate?
> I found the end of a soft taco


Is it bad that my mind immediately went to the butt musk thread when i read this post?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Is it bad that my mind immediately went to the butt musk thread when i read this post?



IM NOT EATING ASS MUSK


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Yikes. That's some hard stuff. I have a scar on the front of my hip where they had to fix me up a bit when I was born cause I was a month early and didn't have that lil' divider in me. You know, the one that separates the guts from the bottom of the body. Somethingsomething hernia or another.


Hooray for Norwegian health care. You know if you moved here, you'd get that as well. And it's not THAT cold. >_>

Good to know you're okay though, despite the hip surgery. Given the American health care system, I have no doubt it must've cost you a few thousand.

Look at the bright side, you could've been born without genitalia!


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What was the last thing you ate?
> I found the end of a soft taco



like half of a peanut


----------



## KyryK (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> IM NOT EATING ASS MUSK


Of course not, that would be stupid. Unless, through means of chemistry beyond my comprehension, the vapour of ass musk were turned into a solid eating ass musk is impossible.

Seriously Volk how could you be so ignorant.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

im not eating liquid ass musk, vaporized ass musk, or solid grease musk from some dude's ass


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Is it bad that my mind immediately went to the butt musk thread when i read this post?





Volkodav said:


> IM NOT EATING ASS MUSK





Volkodav said:


> im not eating liquid ass musk, vaporized ass musk, or solid grease musk from some dude's ass



i'll be honest when the thread took that turn it resonated with me and i feel ashamed to admit it

but like douched assholes DO smell good


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

No they dont
assholes dont smell good
a face belongs nowhere near an ass


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No they dont
> assholes dont smell good
> a face belongs nowhere near an ass



fuck ur bad vibes man 

what'd ass do 2 u


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

the only purpose for an ass is to be fucked, that's IT. NO MOUTH TO ASS! EVER! NEXT THING YOU KNOW YOU PEOPLE WILL BE ADVOCATOING SHITTING INTO MOUTHS


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2015)

shteev said:


> fuck ur bad vibes man
> 
> what'd ass do 2 u



It smelt


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No they dont
> assholes dont smell good
> a face belongs nowhere near an ass



You've obviously never eaten ass.
Or had your ass eaten out.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You've obviously never eaten ass.
> Or had your ass eaten out.



NEVER HAVE NEVER WILL


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> the only purpose for an ass is to be fucked, that's IT. NO MOUTH TO ASS! EVER! NEXT THING YOU KNOW YOU PEOPLE WILL BE ADVOCATOING SHITTING INTO MOUTHS





funky3000 said:


> It smelt



Y ou guys dont understand if you'\re interacting SEXUALLY with an asshole thAT still has the nasty inside it YOU ARE A     S A V A G E and you don't deserve to be posting about such topic any longer



RedSavage said:


> You've obviously never eaten ass.
> Or had your ass eaten out.



+1000000 THEIR ASS EATING CRED IS WEAK


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd eat Reds sheephound ass out like it was a pie eating contest


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Actually tbh I've never had the luck of getting with a woman.

Like, at all.

Every one I'm interested it gets taken before I get any chance to try.

Bout to say fuck the bloodline and stop it at me.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't care how much you wash your ass, you will get shit particles in your mouth
That's like me fucking someone who got an enema and then telling them to suck my cock.

EDIT: y'all are just nasty
You belong outside. Go outside right now with the rest of the barnyard animals


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Actually tbh I've never had the luck of getting with a woman.
> 
> Like, at all.
> 
> ...



it's okay - it's way too early to throw in the towel 

i'm sure you'll have the sexytimes sooner than you think



Volkodav said:


> I don't care how much you wash your ass, you will get shit particles in your mouth
> That's like me fucking someone who got an enema and then telling them to suck my cock.
> 
> 
> ...



i will NOT step aside just because you're a pansy

a big 'ol butt pansy


----------



## KyryK (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> EDIT: y'all are just nasty
> You belong outside. Go outside right now with the rest of the barnyard animals


Well if that's what it takes to eat some damn ass in peace around here...


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2015)

shteev said:


> it's okay - it's way too early to throw in the towel
> 
> i'm sure you'll have the sexytimes sooner than you think



I'm more into romantic girls than lusty girls tbh.

Its like I just want to have someone I can slow down with, kiss, rub, hug, cuddle, eat comfort food with, watch movies with a blanket, fursuit together (lel not necessary but I want someone comfortable with furries, since that's my path of life it seems), just in generally be a sweetheart.

Plus if its the right one they are the sweetest when you get to the core.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Outside, both of you
Go to your poles right now. I will bring some food out in an hour


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Outside, both of you
> Go to your poles right now. I will bring some food out in an hour



oh all right then so you won't rim a perfectly fine asshole but you're into some sorta weird farm animal roleplay u creep


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

When my barnyard animals get uppity about going ass to mouth, I go outside and fuck them on the lawn


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 11, 2015)

shteev said:


> +1000000 THEIR ASS EATING CRED IS WEAK





mcjoel said:


> I'd eat Reds sheephound ass out like it was a pie eating contest





KyryK said:


> Well if that's what it takes to eat some damn ass in peace around here...





shteev said:


> oh all right then so you won't rim a perfectly fine asshole but you're into some sorta weird farm animal roleplay u creep





Volkodav said:


> When my barnyard animals get uppity about going ass to mouth, I go outside and fuck them on the lawn





HAHAHA OMFG THIS IS THE BEST


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2015)

ass tastes like nothing anyways


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 11, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> ass tastes like nothing anyways



Informative!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

"Tastes like nothing"
"Tastes good"
That's what they said about shrimp, tuna, salmon, and garlic and I tried all four and all four were shit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> "Tastes like nothing"
> "Tastes good"
> That's what they said about shrimp, tuna, salmon, and garlic and I tried all four and all four were shit



Maybe they didn't cook it well or maybe you're not such a big fan of sea food like most americans


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Nah I hate sea food. NEver liked it since I was a kid. The only seafood I can stand is deep-fried fish


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nah I hate sea food. NEver liked it since I was a kid. The only seafood I can stand is deep-fried fish



Even if I cook you shushi or seafood  ramen?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Sushi was.... alright. Weird but alright
I don't eat seafood ramen.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> ass tastes like nothing anyways



Honestly, if you can smell the ass before you're doing anything to it, then you need to get the hell out of Dodge. But if it smells okay, then yeah - it tastes like nothing. But you know what you're doing. And you know what you're putting your mouth on (even just out of the shower, it's unclean).  So whomever you're doing it to better be paying you dividends for life or being your partner from here to eternity.

Honestly, just use your finger. It's still foul, yeah, but at least you're not getting that foulness in you.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 11, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm by myself, I growl and snarl when I'm happy. I don't even notice it sometimes and it freaked the hell out of a friend of mine when he walked in on me when I did that while listening to music. 



Pyper said:


> I have altered the way I speak by terminology and accent so people wouldn't think that I am from the US South. eg. the word "Y'all"



I've been working on thickening my accent. I've always had a West Texas draw but I've decided to work on making it stronger. Strangely, this has also resulted in my ability to fake a British accent improving as well.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> the only purpose for an ass is to be fucked, that's IT. NO MOUTH TO ASS! EVER! NEXT THING YOU KNOW YOU PEOPLE WILL BE ADVOCATOING SHITTING INTO MOUTHS


This made me cackle out loud.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

I was born in southern New Jersey, and everyone I talk to in New York thinks I have a "southern" accent. Not southern New Jersey, but like South Carolina.

...I don't. At all. In the least.

Confession for today: I used to walk around nude at home and love every minute of it. Now I own cats and I feel shameful and awkward being nude in front of them. It's strangely intrusive.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

I did that yesterday.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Even if I cook you shushi or seafood  ramen?


 can I eat the sushi off your ass?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I did that yesterday.



Wait - went ass-to-mouth, walked around nude, or ate seafood ramen?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Wait - went ass-to-mouth, walked around nude, or ate seafood ramen?



Yes.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 11, 2015)

Knowing mika he probably ate seafood ramen out of somebody's ass in the nude infront of his or the butt owner's cats.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> Knowing mika he probably ate seafood ramen out of somebody's ass in the nude infront of his or the butt owner's cats.



Well, that's ONE way to show dominance...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Whats going on in this thread?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> can I eat the sushi off your ass?



When did ass became part of the equation?



Bonobosoph said:


> Knowing mika he probably ate seafood ramen out of somebody's ass in the nude infront of his or the butt owner's cats.



How does eating ramen from someone's ass works? Stuff the the ingredients up the ass and let the body heat cook it. Once cooked I'll suck the noodles off the ass? How am I suppose to know I'm not sucking out intestinal worms?


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nah I hate sea food. NEver liked it since I was a kid. The only seafood I can stand is deep-fried fish



again same

i guess our eating standards are the same, MINUS ASS

edit: if im taking the ass eating thing too far please tell me i'm just having too much fun with it


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 11, 2015)

...this thread is creeping me out. BRB getting mindbleach


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Whats going on in this thread?



Short answer: Nothing of worth.
Long answer: Good old fashioned nightmare fuel.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...this thread is creeping me out. BRB getting mindbleach



Oh don't be such a killjoy.
It's fun! Only normalfags won't understand.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

shteev said:


> again same
> 
> i guess our eating standards are the same, MINUS ASS
> 
> edit: if im taking the ass eating thing too far please tell me i'm just having too much fun with it



*grabs threateningly*
Too far is not a thing in my dictionary


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> *grabs threateningly*
> Too far is not a thing in my dictionary




(;



RestlessDreamer said:


> Short answer: Nothing of worth.
> Long answer: Good old fashioned nightmare fuel.




basically


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> *grabs threateningly*
> Too far is not a thing in my dictionary



I like where this is going

*grabs a bucket of popcorn"

Please tell us more about how you like ass eating clayton.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

I would only eat ass if someone paid me a hefty fee.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I would only eat ass if someone paid me a hefty fee.


Only porn stars does that. I knew it.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When did ass became part of the equation?


When you brought that fine panda ass onto the forums that's when


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Does panda ass taste like a Hershey's cookies & cream chocolate bar?


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 11, 2015)

I thought it tasted like bamboo.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Only one way to find out


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry my ass is only for Hewge to abuse


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Asses taste like poop. They only ever taste like poop or clean. It's a binary situation. 

Semen can taste like a shockingly diverse number of flavors, particularly depending on what you eat. It's super fascinating and can be manipulated to great effect.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm willing to fight to the death for that panda ass


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm willing to fight to the death for that panda ass



Oh Clayton, I would have sex with you if you weren't so intimidating


----------



## Treble (Jan 11, 2015)

When I'm scared, I make a high pitched "Yip" noise, when I'm happy I kinda purr a little, and I meow when It's too quiet sometimes...I'm such a wierdo.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Treble said:


> When I'm scared, I make a high pitched "Yip" noise, when I'm happy I kinda purr a little, and I meow when It's too quiet sometimes...I'm such a wierdo.



A yip may as well be a yelp and any sound during pure silence can be good to break the tension. Not sure how you do the purring though.

I could see those actions being cute under the right circumstance. My confession here I guess would be that sometimes I wish I was cuter just so acting like that would be cute instead of "why is that grown ass man doing that shit?"


----------



## Hewge (Jan 11, 2015)

Panda butts taste like choc-chip ice cream


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

That doesn't sound so bad. I'm sure Mikazuki is glad to hear this.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Panda butts taste like choc-chip ice cream



That embarrassing Hewge! Don't go share our sex stories like that.
But srsly... I love Hewge


----------



## Hewge (Jan 11, 2015)

It is delicious


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

If I had to choose between going down on a chick and eating ass though, I have to say I'd probably choose the chick.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Depends on the girl. An unclean lady tastes like battery acid. It's really unpleasant.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> If I had to choose between going down on a chick and eating ass though, I have to say I'd probably choose the chick.



B-but y-you're g-gay right?
I had a nightmare where I'm force to have sex with a girl.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but y-you're g-gay right?
> I had a nightmare where I'm force to have sex with a girl.



More Maras... that is a nightmara.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but y-you're g-gay right?
> I had a nightmare where I'm force to have sex with a girl.



Yeah, but I had girlfriends when I was younger.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yeah, but I had girlfriends when I was younger.


So when did you discover your "true self"?


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Depends on the girl. An unclean lady tastes like battery acid. It's really unpleasant.



 What impresses me is that you know how battery acid tastes.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So when did you discover your "true self"?


I experimented with girls when I was like.. 13-14. I think I became a Solid Pure Gaylord around.. 15.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> What impresses me is that you know how battery acid tastes.



Listen, I was a very dumb kid. I licked a lot of things. I once licked a freezer as well and lost a tiny sliver of my tongue in the process. To this day I still am missing the top layer of skin in the middle of my tongue, albeit millimeters deep.

I also once ate an acorn. That tasted awful.

But believe me, I have gone down on girls who taste EXACTLY like battery acid. Mind you, I stopped the instant I tasted that and swapped to less upsetting measures. But yeah. Battery acid. It's a really awful taste. Obviously.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Listen, I was a very dumb kid. I licked a lot of things. I once licked a freezer as well and lost a tiny sliver of my tongue in the process. To this day I still am missing the top layer of skin in the middle of my tongue, albeit millimeters deep.
> 
> I also once ate an acorn. That tasted awful.
> 
> But believe me, I have gone down on girls who taste EXACTLY like battery acid. Mind you, I stopped the instant I tasted that and swapped to less upsetting measures. But yeah. Battery acid. It's a really awful taste. Obviously.



You should lick my dick.
I want your expert opinion


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 11, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...this thread is creeping me out. BRB getting mindbleach



I tried to switch the track.



Treble said:


> When I'm scared, I make a high pitched "Yip" noise, when I'm happy I kinda purr a little, and I meow when It's too quiet sometimes...I'm such a wierdo.



Actually that seems kinda cute.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I also once ate an acorn. That tasted awful.



Raw acorns are fucking disgusting. Absolute overrated. Squirrels have shit taste.

One time I went to the park and gathered a shitload of acorns and put them in one of those park BBQs, you know the things?
Don't do that. they exploded and flew everywhere


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I also once ate an acorn. That tasted awful.



But.acorns are edible...you just have to either boil or roast them first to get rid of some of the bitterness.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When did ass became part of the equation?
> 
> 
> 
> How does eating ramen from someone's ass works? Stuff the the ingredients up the ass and let the body heat cook it. Once cooked I'll suck the noodles off the ass? How am I suppose to know I'm not sucking out intestinal worms?


You tell me, you are the expert at this sort of thing.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK HAS THIS THREAD TURNED INTO?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 11, 2015)

ConfASSions thread


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 11, 2015)

They taste like doodoo caca.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Food should not be eaten out of an ass


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Food should be eaten out of an ass



 Yes.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

What type of food is suitable for eating out of an ass?
Liquids are clearly off limits for reasons that should be obvious
No fish. You can't shove fish up your ass. Did you know catfish have spines that are shaped like fish hooks that point backwards?
No bread. You don't want to eat ass-bread
Meats? Would a chicken wing be suitable? I don't think so. If a chicken wing gets lost up your ass, you're in for a bad time
No cheeses.
I don't know what else


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 11, 2015)

Chicken would be fine, but only if it's cock meat.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 11, 2015)

I confess I enjoy lickin ass over licking ANY part of a female, no offense girls, you got that charm but da cooch aint foh me.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Chicken would be fine, but only if it's cock meat.


I'm not going to eat a deep fried drumstick out of someone's ass


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2015)

Ooh! I've got one! Corndog!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know about that... you'd stab yourself with the stick


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But.acorns are edible...you just have to either boil or roast them first to get rid of some of the bitterness.



So I found out. I work as a commis chef at a Michelin star restaurant. We started putting acorn into one of the current seasonal entrees. It's edible, yeah, and FAR less bitter, but I still don't see the appeal.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

I knew this chick who had sex with a guy and during sex, the guy said it felt like there was a "piece of cauliflower in there" but continued anyways.
She went to the doctor and the doctor pulled out a tampon that was left in there for so long, it was turning green and black.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What type of food is suitable for eating out of an ass?


Tacos


----------



## Feste (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys, South Park already explored the ass-food issue...

I confess that I love to take turns really sharply in my car when I can. It's a little dangerous, maybe but it's so fun, especially in the Mazda...


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 12, 2015)

I made a plushy of a forum member, and I have slept with it.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I made a plushy of a forum member, and I have slept with it.



This might be my favorite confession so far. I won't ask which member it is, but what species is it?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 12, 2015)

I also made a plushie of another person' s fursona, and it shares a bed with me too...but then again she has a plushie of mine too, you know, for reasons.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I also made a plushie of another person' s fursona, and it shares a bed with me too...but then again she has a plushie of mine too, you know, for reasons.


 You know..
From what I've seen.
You seem to be this tough looking guy with big muscles and listens to Metallica but so happens to have a pink bedroom filled with stuffed ponies, glitter and butterflies


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I knew this chick who had sex with a guy and during sex, the guy said it felt like there was a "piece of cauliflower in there" but continued anyways. She went to the doctor and the doctor pulled out a tampon that was left in there for so long, it was turning green and black.



Lack of blood flow to the brain is a wonderful thing, huh? How else would he think that was a good idea?



Feste said:


> I confess that I love to take turns really sharply in my car when I can. It's a little dangerous, maybe but it's so fun, especially in the Mazda...



There's a road near me with a 55 mph speed limit and some 90 degree turns with a suggested speed of 35 or 40 mph. I just keep my cruise control on between 55 and 60. If there are any turns where the suggested speed is approaching half the speed limit or less, bet your ass I'll keep to the speed limit. In favorable driving conditions, of course...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know..
> From what I've seen.
> You seem to be this tough looking guy with big muscles and listens to Metallica but so happens to have a pink bedroom filled with stuffed ponies, glitter and butterflies



Nah...it's painted dark green and mostly decorated with band posters, guitars and Halloween props (well, and foxies)...but I just happen to sleep with a rainbow-haired panda plushie xP


----------



## Vladimir Balthier Crowe (Jan 12, 2015)

Once my friend's mother was killing kittens, so I took one and brought it home, I lied to my own mother and told her I found it outside. The only condition to me keeping it was that it was a male, so I said, of course it is. She didn't find out it was female until it got pregnant. (I was little, didn't think of that biz)

When I was a kid I found a pen with my mothers name on it. And by found I mean someone had left it on their desk unattended, so I took it home and gave it to her. To this day she still has it and loves it because 'her darling bought it just for her'.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I made a plushy of a forum member, and I have slept with it.


IS IT ME?
ARE YOU TRYING TO GET PREGNANT WITH MY FURBABY VIA A PLUSHIE OF ME?!

Ok, sorry, growing up now. 

OT: Uhhhhhh, I'm so depressed about this... I'm going to share it to see if someone experienced similar or perhaps has some insight or.. something. 

I randomly get these little bald spots, about the size of a US quarter, and it depresses the fuck out of me even though the hair grows back and they usually aren't visible. But I take pride in my hair, it's one of the only things that I'm 'girly' about, so when these pop up it always freak me out for some reason. I get really stressed and, once I'm aware of where it is, I keep touching it, checking it, scratching at it. And that, of course, makes the fucking problem worse. Which them makes me even more embarrassed about it. Even though no one can see it. I don't know, I'm just stupid I guess. They aren't very frequent though, and the last one I had was a few years back. I don't know when they started, I was probably unaware of them during my training years, so I guess somewhere in there. 

But I noticed one on the back of my head near the base of my skull, and my worrying over it has gotten so bad that I've taken to wearing hats. I _never _wear hats willingly, I hate them. I only wear them if the weather is so cold that it's necessary. But now, if I have to go anywhere, I'm so self conscious someone will notice my little spot that I don a hat. I dunno, in the grand scheme of things, this is really nothing to fret over, but it's just something that _really _gets to me. 

And as for actual confession, the first time I discovered one of these spots, I cried. I thought I was going bald and that was fucking terrifying.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I made a plushy of a forum member, and I have slept with it.



I confess I know who the plushie is. ;P


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2015)

Vladimir Balthier Crowe said:


> Once* my friend's mother was killing kittens, *so I took one and brought it home, I lied to my own mother and told her I found it outside. The only condition to me keeping it was that it was a male, so I said, of course it is. She didn't find out it was female until it got pregnant. (I was little, didn't think of that biz)
> 
> When I was a kid I found a pen with my mothers name on it. And by found I mean someone had left it on their desk unattended, so I took it home and gave it to her. To this day she still has it and loves it because 'her darling bought it just for her'.



The fuck?


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Jan 12, 2015)

I have never tried Nutella


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> Lack of blood flow to the brain is a wonderful thing, huh? How else would he think that was a good idea?


He didn't know there was a tampon in there


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

N30Nphoenix said:


> I have never tried Nutella


You are missing half of your life then XD


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 12, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> IS IT ME?
> ARE YOU TRYING TO GET PREGNANT WITH MY FURBABY VIA A PLUSHIE OF ME?!
> 
> Ok, sorry, growing up now.



I'm a freaking lizard- PARTHENOGENESIS, BABY!

All I need is love <3

And I love hats.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

I must see this chuchi plushie. I demand a picture of this jizz covered plush


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

One time I knew of this girl who masturbated with hot dog and it broke off inside her and got lost.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I must see this chuchi plushie.


Naww. Okay, that's pretty normal.



> I demand a picture of this jizz covered plush


Aaaaand there's the Mara we know and love.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> One time I knew of this girl who masturbated with hot dog and it broke off inside her and got lost.



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

One time there was a raccoon hanging onto the side of my back porch trying to get into my house, so I had to try and get it down.
I tried prying it off with a broomstick, then I tried scooping it off with a box. Tried scaring it, etc. Nothing worked.
I knew that the only thing I could do at this point would be to pull it off with my hands, so instead of putting my own gorgeous hands at risk - I told my brother to do it.
"Yeah, just grab him by the scruff right there and pull him off as hard as you can"
He did it and got bit
Then I did it and got bit
I tried to be an evil SOB and then karma came back at me ):


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I must see this chuchi plushie. I demand a picture of this jizz covered plush



There is no Chuchi plushie. Chuchi is a profundity, the essence of which cannot be captured in plush. The very concept of a plush Chuchi is a paradox, for Chuchi is plush.

When ponies dream, they dream of Chuchi. When birds sing, they sing about Chuchi. When angels cry, the tears fall to the earth and Chuchi shaped flowers grow and sing Disney like songs and fluffy forest creatures join in and the sun comes out and the angels stop crying. When a hurricane destroys a city, it is because Chuchi was sad. The K-T event occurred because a certain early mammal raised up on it's hind legs and defiantly thought, "my hair is better than Chuchi's". Atilla the Hun stopped the invasion of Italy because Pope Leo said "Chuchi wouldn't like it." When Chuchi laughes, a puppy spontaneously pops into existence. When Chuchi closes her eyes, the world ceases to exist until she opens her eyes again. Before Chuchi was born, the world was made of black and white. BeanyBabies are called such because Chuchi was already taken. All of Shakespear's sonnets are about Chuchi. Chuchi invented happiness. Flowers are only allowed to bloom after they promise not to be more beautiful than Chuchi. When Alexander heard Anaxarchus talk about an infinity of worlds he wept. When his friends asked what ailed him, he said, "is it not worthy of tears that, when there is an infinite number of worlds, I have still not met Chuchi?" The Dalai Lama owns a portrait of Chuchi. When Irving Berlin wrote "Blue Skies", he was thinking about Chuchi. Chuchi is the embodiment of love.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Very sweet.

Chichi is gonna literally giggle.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 12, 2015)

Confession for the day: I have trouble feeling close to people unless I know they want to sleep with me. Like, I'll be friendly with people and be as charming as I can be, but I never feel I can trust someone until attraction has been established.

That being said, I don't sleep around nor do I tease. It's a weird quirk and one I'm not proud of.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 12, 2015)

I confess that I miss the GTWT (General Time Wasting Thread), mainly because it was kind of like its own little happy community, away from all that was caustic, sarcastic and aggressive in the forums. From the look of the latest pages, though, this thread seems like it resembles it at times...

EDIT: I also know the place where Marazhu got his avatar from, possibly: http://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=660678


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> There is no Chuchi plushie. Chuchi is a profundity, the essence of which cannot be captured in plush. The very concept of a plush Chuchi is a paradox, for Chuchi is plush.
> 
> When ponies dream, they dream of Chuchi. When birds sing, they sing about Chuchi. When angels cry, the tears fall to the earth and Chuchi shaped flowers grow and sing Disney like songs and fluffy forest creatures join in and the sun comes out and the angels stop crying. When a hurricane destroys a city, it is because Chuchi was sad. The K-T event occurred because a certain early mammal raised up on it's hind legs and defiantly thought, "my hair is better than Chuchi's". Atilla the Hun stopped the invasion of Italy because Pope Leo said "Chuchi wouldn't like it." When Chuchi laughes, a puppy spontaneously pops into existence. When Chuchi closes her eyes, the world ceases to exist until she opens her eyes again. Before Chuchi was born, the world was made of black and white. BeanyBabies are called such because Chuchi was already taken. All of Shakespear's sonnets are about Chuchi. Chuchi invented happiness. Flowers are only allowed to bloom after they promise not to be more beautiful than Chuchi. When Alexander heard Anaxarchus talk about an infinity of worlds he wept. When his friends asked what ailed him, he said, "is it not worthy of tears that, when there is an infinite number of worlds, I have still not met Chuchi?" The Dalai Lama owns a portrait of Chuchi. When Irving Berlin wrote "Blue Skies", he was thinking about Chuchi. Chuchi is the embodiment of love.


So, there are like a billion new puppies in the world now after reading this. â™¥

I would have sigged this, but it was too big for the sig box. :[
But, it's not to big for my FA, where I now bear these words proudly. :3

Also, god damn the fucking K-T event because an early mammal thought 'my hair is better than Chuchi's' that's like a million new puppies alone. 
I'm still giggling over this, so many puppies! 

I don't know if you got this from somewhere or if you made this whole shabang up but god damn it I love it. 
Made my day.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Two confessions

1) I hate how awkward it is when you know someone but you dont know them really well...so the better option is to ignore them and it sucks and its rude but its even more awkward if you acknowledge and talk to them because you have horribly idle small talk

2) I tried the whole chest binding thing with duct tape today...makes me feel better about myself kind of, albeit just a little bit hard to inhale...maybe I wont do it so tight next time x3


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> 2) I tried the whole chest binding thing with duct tape today...makes me feel better about myself kind of, albeit just a little bit hard to inhale...maybe I wont do it so tight next time x3



DO
NOT
DO
THIS
EVER
YOU WILL BREAK YOUR RIBS
TAKE IT OFF NOW


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 12, 2015)

I hate legit stupid people


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 12, 2015)

What about illegitimately stupid people? Do they get a pass? I think they mean well.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

I hate garlic


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 12, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> What about illegitimately stupid people? Do they get a pass? I think they mean well.



Acting dumb is finy by me, but endangering others with that stupidity is a different thing


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> DO
> NOT
> DO
> THIS
> ...



Ohhhhkay, gotcha

...maybe I should try ace bandages if I can find any


----------



## Misomie (Jan 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Ohhhhkay, gotcha
> 
> ...maybe I should try ace bandages if I can find any



Those are designed to tighten. Sure they are popular (like duct tape) but you're better often using items designed for binding.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Ohhhhkay, gotcha
> 
> ...maybe I should try ace bandages if I can find any



PLEASE invest in a good binder, it's the only safe option.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

Noooo no no
No ace bandages. Those have broken ribs as well
There are many sites online where you can buy binders. In the meantime until you can buy one, try sports bras


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> PLEASE invest in a good binder, it's the only safe option.



...thats not very discreet though :/ Not really sure how I can acquire one. 

I guess I'll just drop the whole thing then until later.

But thanks anyways...shouldve googled shiz before I tried things *shrug*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...thats not very discreet though :/ Not really sure how I can acquire one.
> 
> I guess I'll just drop the whole thing then until later.
> 
> But thanks anyways...shouldve googled shiz before I tried things *shrug*



If you mean discreet as in buying/owning/possessing one, you could just say it's for a cosplay.

(I want to do a Beelzemon cosplay at some point so I'll need one.)


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes, I typed it up on a cell phone just for you  I'm delighted to see where you put it.

But now I had a mood change over something that doesn't concern me and I'll have to spend this evening in a closet listening to Mendelssohn and thinking.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

You could just say it's a tank-top, because that's what they look like


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mmkay...thanks guys. I'll keep that in mind^^

'^~^ ...it was kind of a spur of the moment idea that I've kinda been thinking about and plus I'm getting older and the whole gender thing was starting to bother me more *shrug*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

It's no problem, and it's definitely understandable. Many people new to binding go to ace bandages and tape and it's always suggested against because of the damage it can cause.
Good luck in your search for a binder!


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 12, 2015)

So this psychology book says I *need* to be accepted by my peers. Well, you know what? Screw you, book! You don't know anything! I don't accept you, how does that make you feel? You don't know me!

Stupid book. Stupid book with a stupid name.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 12, 2015)

My biggest failing in the workplace is that I take everything upon myself. 
I have a really hard time asking for help so I work hard like a crazy person while still not getting the job done.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

One time when I was a kid, I dared my brother to eat a bud from a tree, but I knew all along it was a potato bug
He did it


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Mmkay...thanks guys. I'll keep that in mind^^
> 
> '^~^ ...it was kind of a spur of the moment idea that I've kinda been thinking about and plus I'm getting older and the whole gender thing was starting to bother me more *shrug*



I've been less than pleased with my gender for a decade now, so my heart goes out to you. What is a shiz, by the way?


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 12, 2015)

Couple confessions

1. I'm a bit of a copier of things. For example if I like something in a picture I will take that idea and try to twist it but still use it in my own art. Which is why I haven't finished my current piece because I don't want to copy.

2. I hate mushrooms. Can't stand the little shits because when I was young I found out they are a kind of fungus and it just never sat well with me. And because they are rubbery...it just..a weird texture that creeps me out.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

Ryouzen said:


> 2. I hate mushrooms. Can't stand the little shits because when I was young I found out they are a kind of fungus and it just never sat well with me. And because they are rubbery...it just..a weird texture that creeps me out.



I used to as well and for the same reason. If you fry them in oil w/ other vegetables on the barbeque or hwatever, they taste amazing. They taste just like steak IMO


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 12, 2015)

Interesting I'll have to try that out sometime.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

I was about to strangle my sister's cat to death tonight.
I like him and he's cute, but I don't know why I took him in. He's a fucking demon.

I picked him up and he bit my hand so I put him down, no biggie
Mink saw him bite me and got fired up, charged over, slapped at him to get him to go away. He got MAD and jumped on her, bit her, she was screaming and kicking him, etc
I pulled him off and he started going after me
I had to pull him off by the scruff and he was screaming bloody murder, trying to get at me
He was jumping like 5 feet in the air to grab on to my arm
I tried putting him in the spare bedroom to calm down and Mink went in behind me because she wanted to back me up, and he kept trying to charge her to kill her, so I kept pushing him back, He was so fucking mad he was screaming like cats do when they're fighting outside
He latched on and I had to grab him by the throat until he let go, he was *that* mad.

Fucking prick. Asshole. Piece of shit. Next time he tries that shit I'm going to make a cat skin rug.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 12, 2015)

Volk your cats are a violent, fuzzy, and cute sitcom. I love it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

Only one of them is really violent. I've got 4
Red - He's an old man and is the sweetest cat ever. Never bites, scratches, shows any aggression. Loves everyone
Tim - Old man and brother to Red. Picky bitch who will attack if you do something that irritates him like talking on the phone while he's in the room. Doesn't show any sign of attacking except for a glare. Face-biter. Good cat most of the time
Mink - Baby cat. My bff who never leaves my side. Never scratches, bites, hisses, etc. Will attack other cats who attack me though
Moose - Sister's cat that I took in. Rowdy and excitable, attacks for no reason/for fun. Bites and scratches arms and redirects aggression onto me whenever I don't let him maul Mink.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 13, 2015)

i got very little sleep last night after spending three days rehearsing for very long hours (10 on saturday) and i had to go to my first day of classes, as well as unpack and perform an audition.

i was gonna get to the unpacking and go straight to bed, but i played pokemon puzzle league for two hours instead.

i think i'm genuinely (well in a not-drug-type-mental-disorder-more-like-the-habit-forming-aspect kind of way) addicted to this game. probably not the best time because this week is going to be genuinely hard


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorta deeply depressed at the moment. My brother who I am very close to is far away and dealing with an abusive boyfriend, I'm in between jobs, and I'm separated from my fiance too. 

I just can't seem to bring myself to smile for very long.  I dunno. I'm stuck in limbo for a lil while.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm sorta deeply depressed at the moment. My brother who I am very close to is far away and dealing with an abusive boyfriend, I'm in between jobs, and I'm separated from my fiance too.
> 
> I just can't seem to bring myself to smile for very long.  I dunno. I'm stuck in limbo for a lil while.



You have my prayers.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You have my prayers.



^^ You're very kind. 

Also, to keep the thread a bit more bright...

I must confess I'm a HUGEEEEE Studio Ghibli fan. Love Princess Mononoke, Howl's Moving Castle and Castle in the Sky. But one of the lesser known ones Whisper of the Heart is one of my favs. So quiet and introspective. <3


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 13, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I miss the GTWT (General Time Wasting Thread), mainly because it was kind of like its own little happy community, away from all that was caustic, sarcastic and aggressive in the forums.



Yeah, it was fun while it lasted. Don't see it ever happening again, though...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 13, 2015)

You can throw away alot of nothing and end up with the same amount you started with.

When I remember things, I often mentally omit things that seemed unpleasant.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2015)

Sometimes when I waited for my turn at the doctor's office, I would start blasting music (with, yes, other people around) because I couldn't stand the awful tv shows they broadcast at that hour on TV. For the time I did it, nobody complained.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 13, 2015)

I once mistook a glass of vodka for a glass of water. My throat wasn't happy.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

I was once forced to eat dog food when I was a kid. My mom gave my cereal to the dog and the dog's dry food to me. She screamed at me because I didn't want to eat it because I knew something was off (I was very young).

In my defense, I didn't finish it...


----------



## shteev (Jan 13, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I was once forced to eat dog food when I was a kid. My mom gave my cereal to the dog and the dog's dry food to me. She screamed at me because I didn't want to eat it because I knew something was off (I was very young).
> 
> In my defense, I didn't finish it...




Wait did she not know she swapped them or?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a bunch of things to confess but I'm at school and my blow-off class is almost over so it'll have to come later.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

shteev said:


> Wait did she not know she swapped them or?



Im sure it was intentional. Probably a cruel way to teach him to value food. Well he's a chef now... His mom did a great job


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

shteev said:


> Wait did she not know she swapped them or?



In her defense, she was rushing around. It's likely it was accident.

But mind you she also was a schizophrenic. Aaaand that sort of behavior (not the food so much, but the weirdness) was rather common. So it's a 70/30 split on the cause of the situation.

Also, she was an awful cook. My father was marginally better.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

K, confession time. I do hope this doesn't violate the rules or anything.. 
So, I have a weird incest fetish. Just fantasy, not anything I'd do in real life.
Well...
I wouldn't have until my brother did that for me with me. And... it was something I really wouldn't want to do again... I didn't exactly... enjoy it... it was weird and I felt odd, shaky and bit scared.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> K, confession time. I do hope this doesn't violate the rules or anything..
> So, I have a weird incest fetish. Just fantasy, not anything I'd do in real life.
> Well...
> I wouldn't have until my brother did that for me with me.



Reaaally now...
Your brother must be Hot.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Reaaally now...
> Your brother must be Hot.




He's not. I hate him.
I hate him so much.
Also, by the by, Joel isn't actually ny real brother, I just think he's more of one to me than my irl one.


----------



## shteev (Jan 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Reaaally now...
> Your brother must be Hot.



Mika! Down boy!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> He's not. I hate him.
> I hate him so much.
> Also, by the by, Joel isn't actually ny real brother, I just think he's more of one to me than my irl one.



Not to pry, but I hope this was consensual and not something forced on you.

And does that incest fetish persist even having done it yourself and found it unfulfilling?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

I dunno...
And... he kinda forced it on me and I just went along with it until it was over.
It wasn't entirely noncon, but, not entirely con either.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't really understand what's going on right now...

I confess that I think masturbating is a waste of my time, but I still end doing it and feeling somewhat gross afterwards.

@Fenrir: I understand now!
I'd say not entirely consensual is still not consensual in my view. To be honest, that does not sound like a healthy experience. Not, one, bit.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I dunno...
> And... he kinda forced it on me and I just went along with it until it was over.
> It wasn't entirely noncon, but, not entirely con either.



That sounds clear-cut in its being nonconsensual, but that's just me.

Did this fetish start after this or was this already established?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

I just..  don't wanna talk about it anymore. 
It's done and over with.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

Understood, Fenrir. Sorry to pry so much. Thank you for sharing though. I'm sure it's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

Yo man it's fine. But now you must feed me.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 13, 2015)

I confess I was a little caught off guard when Wilford Brimley in this commercial that just came on said "diabeeteez".

I'm so used to hearing "diabeetus"


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Yo man it's fine. But now you must feed me.



Whatever you want, I'll cook it up! ^_^


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 13, 2015)

One time my brother and I touched in an inappropriate sexual manner. It's been a while since I thought about that and I feel nauseous. Ew ew ew. I'm just glad it didn't go anywhere. I lucked out. Ew.

Edit: I wonder just how common that kind of thing is. Fen, we need to go get drunk on mindbleach later.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I just..  don't wanna talk about it anymore.
> It's done and over with.



I can't imagine...I'm sorry.

*hugs*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

I once dared my brother to eat a piece of dog shit, and he did


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I once dared my brother to eat a piece of dog shit



OH MY GOD YOU TERRIBLE PERSON  :V




Volkodav said:


> and he did



BUT WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

I think i used to torment him a lot
i used to forcefully spray him with the hose until he cried


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I think i used to torment him a lot
> i used to forcefully spray him with the hose until he cried



Yep, you're going to hell. lol


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

@Restless: Make me some fine feeeesh
@Trekkie: You mean yiff all night?
@isuckatdrawing: Let me pet you and take you to my room.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Yep, you're going to hell. lol



Got him with the power washer once, then i found a dead sparrow and tried cutting it in half with the power washer cause i heard it was possible. Dont remember if i ever succeeded


----------



## Pyper (Jan 13, 2015)

I was molested by my older cousin when I was around 4-5 years old. It was something I forgot about until a certain movie I watched a couple of years ago made me remember it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

I can torture.your cousins and brothers if you like


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I can torture.your cousins and brothers if you like



Can I pay you in sex?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

There is no mandatory fee, not while i have the bloodlust


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

I confess that Volk has a pretty face


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I was molested by my older cousin when I was around 4-5 years old. It was something I forgot about until a certain movie I watched a couple of years ago made me remember it.



I really hate to hear that and I hope you don't have any problems.

I have realized recently that I'm an extremely selfish person. I don't like that about myself. I do care about people and I try to express that but I really suck. I even pretend that all of my faux pas are intentional so people will think I'm just joking.

Even this confession is about me :/


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

Aren't we all just a bit selfish?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2015)

I confess that I would love to have more opportunities to break into random Spanish in these forums, it being my mother language and all, tal y como lo estoy haciendo ahora.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 13, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I really hate to hear that and I hope you don't have any problems.
> 
> I have realized recently that I'm an extremely selfish person. I don't like that about myself. I do care about people and I try to express that but I really suck. I even pretend that all of my faux pas are intentional so people will think I'm just joking.
> 
> Even this confession is about me :/


be careful when addressing perceived narcissism, understanding that it exists can be beneficial at some point, but it can start to override your sense of self entirely, which is important to keep yourself from losing aspects of sanity

i know i am a pretty narcissistic person at heart, but i've also found that when i shut down all possibility of even being self-referential, i nearly shut down to an extent.

personally, i would argue a balance is necessary. you are the only one that knows who you are 100%, yes? keep that in mind when you're feeling that way, and while you shouldn't be afraid to make adjustments, don't criticize your inherent need to remember that you are a component of the moments you live in.


----------



## Luki (Jan 13, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I would love to have more opportunities to break into random Spanish in these forums, it being my mother language and all, tal y como lo estoy haciendo ahora.


Being Brazilian I can understand Spanish perfectly, but I can't speak it at all. It's kinda weird.
I wonder if Spanish speakers feel the same about Portuguese.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2015)

Luki said:


> Being Brazilian I can understand Spanish perfectly, but I can't speak it at all. It's kinda weird.


Being from somewhere else in Latinamerica, I can sort of understand Portuguese, but don't speak it, and I get the impression that's how it is for a lot of people on both regions. I should start reading more Brasilian authors as well (GuimarÃ£es-Rosa, Amado, etc).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

They say Latin people are so goodin bed while Frenchmen are good in kissing.
So combining two would be a sheer force to reckon with.

Anyone here French? I need Luki bred


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

Although i know that i want to skin my cats and keep their fur and skeletons when they die, i just feel in the back of my mind that its the wrong thing to do?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2015)

@Marazu:
Je parle un peu petit de FranÃ§ais, Ã§a fait bien? :V
But seriously, who makes up these stereotypes?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

I can speak a little french and german


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 13, 2015)

For a long time when I was 12, I was convinced I was having a virgin pregnancy. I was so scared I got really sick.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 13, 2015)

Growing up I had no self control of my anger. Whenever someone insulted me I had a deep inner need to retaliate by not holding back in any shape or form in insulting the person. Apparently I left people afraid of me at school


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> For a long time when I was 12, I was convinced I was having a virgin pregnancy. I was so scared I got really sick.



Mary, mother of God!


----------



## Distorted (Jan 13, 2015)

I have days, like today, where I become ridiculously hungry for no reason. Even after a big breakfast I still find myself eating afterwards. Maybe it's hormonal or something.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

I confess that I just woke up from suddenly passing out and now am terribly sick. Just muscle fatigue and exhaustion. So weak I can barely shuffle my feet. And it sucks so bad.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 13, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I confess that I just woke up from suddenly passing out and now am terribly sick. Just muscle fatigue and exhaustion. So weak I can barely shuffle my feet. And it sucks so bad.



That sounds nasty. Get some water in you man. And whens the last time you ate?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

I had lunch. Waiting for the Ms. to get home. Might order Chinese to eat. Dunno.

At least things lined up where I do have tomorrow off.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 13, 2015)

This scorched earth removal technique of comments, particularly those made BEFORE mod intervention, is getting fucking old. People's words should remain as is, even even if they are vile. So that way everyone can see them for the scum they are. Everyone should be accountable for their words.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

What's the matter, Red?


----------



## shamanate (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it bad that I'm saving my first kiss for my boyfriend? Like, I know its really sappy and I'll suck at kissing when we get together (It will be our 2 year anniversary in March, and I'm hoping to get accepted to a college near him) but I've never really had the opportunity to give up my first kiss, so I thought I might as well save it?


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 13, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> What's the matter, Red?



Quite simply a forum member has repeatedly accused me of being a boot licking individual because I'm trans, Native Amercan, and don't hate white people, straights, and cops. Apparently this makes me indoctrinated. 


And repeatedly a mod or mods come in and remove comments en masse. It's new policy that I just don't like. I'm just used to a time when only the most flagrant, insultive, belligerent comments with absolutely nil discussion. Like, "fuck you". Or "you faggot" or something like that. Now it's just...anything "off topic", but because more or less any given discussion goes off topic at any time, it's all simply up to the mod's discretion. 

And more often than not the most vile viewpoints of certain posters here get missed because of these removals, along with rational retort by more well meaning forum members. It's just the new way of things here. I should get over it. But it fuckin bugs the hell out of me.



shamanate said:


> Is it bad that I'm saving my first kiss for my boyfriend? Like, I know its really sappy and I'll suck at kissing when we get together (It will be our 2 year anniversary in March, and I'm hoping to get accepted to a college near him) but I've never really had the opportunity to give up my first kiss, so I thought I might as well save it?



This is super fucking adorable. It's not bad at all. XwX

Buuuut if you need practice, I can help you out.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm okay with it I think. I certainly understand why it's done. If the comments aren't removed, users can easily skip over the mod's post and continue on with the argument. When comments are blanked, people go "oh shit what happened" and look around for a mod's comment.

At least the mods aren't handing out infractions for that stuff as willy-nilly anymore? I'm okay with how the forums are moderated nowadays.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree with both of you equally at least most of us know what was said
OT: I will eat an entire large bag of m&ms if I'm bored


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm okay with it I think. I certainly understand why it's done. If the comments aren't removed, users can easily skip over the mod's post and continue on with the argument. When comments are blanked, people go "oh shit what happened" and look around for a mod's comment.
> 
> At least the mods aren't handing out infractions for that stuff as willy-nilly anymore? I'm okay with how the forums are moderated nowadays.



See it's a big mixed bag. I can definitely see why they do it. And it's why I'm being testy and annoyed. I _should_ get over it, but I'm annoyed nonetheless, and it's all a conveyor belt of annoyance. 

I would _*heavily*_ prefer comments that come BEFORE a mod's warning did not get removed, however, since they were made in good standing. But again. That's just me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

I honestly think I am not as important as those around me.
For me, other people come first before me, and what I want or whatever isn't quite as important.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 13, 2015)

I honestly feel exactly the same way fen.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I complain too much


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I honestly think I am not as important as those around me.
> For me, other people come first before me, and what I want or whatever isn't quite as important.





mcjoel said:


> I honestly feel exactly the same way fen.



I'm the exact opposite. I'm the most important person in my life. If I can't look out for myself first and foremost, how can I be of any use to anyone? My value of other people becomes greater and stronger when I realize my needs first. In other words, if I can't help myself, how can I expect to help others?

Same with relationships. I need to live with myself before I try living with another person. None of this "you complete my broken soul" kind of deal. That's codependency. And that's not a relationship.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't get me wrong I care about myself a bbunchit's just when I see someone feeling down I tend to put my problems on the back burner Also helping people makes me feel better about my problems


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I honestly think I am not as important as those around me.
> For me, other people come first before me, and what I want or whatever isn't quite as important.



I'm the exact same way, to the point of being a moe waifu stereotype to pretty much everyone. Sometimes I feel that the only time in my life where I feel any purpose is when I'm giving everything I have to someone else or waiting on them hand and foot. Elsewise I just feel empty.

I'm basically a super submissive BF type.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 13, 2015)

Weirdness. 

I guess that's super good for y'all. You're truly kind individuals. Y'all feel good when you act on that. Me, I just always felt unfulfilled and never good enough. Did me more harm than good. So I tend to look out for myself first, and then others. By all means I'm kind and generous at every possible chance, but not if it's something that's gonna leave me high and dry. 


I guess that's a confession. I'm essentially selfish, and unapologetically so. But by no means am I an asshole or demeaning to others. If we're stuck in this shit fest together, no point in making things rough for you. I'll ease some of your pain. But I don't expect anyone to do that for me so I gotta do that for myself.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 13, 2015)

I am a selfish and narcissistic asshole =D

A friendly, narcissistic asshole.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 13, 2015)

Sometimes I debate on leaving or cheating on my mate because we tend to get under eachothers skin sometimes, but at the same time, I couldn't act on that because I don't want to hurt him
I feel like sometimes I make things about me when they shouldn't be, but it's unintentional 
I fap too much


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, a helluva confession. One that'd cause trouble of the wrong person heard it. 


That's a -real- kind of confession. I hope at the very least, getting it off your chest pushes the thought from your mind slightly.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

Zahros said:


> Sometimes I debate on leaving or cheating on my mate because we tend to get under eachothers skin sometimes, but at the same time, I couldn't act on that because I don't want to hurt him



I can relate...
Me and my mate don't get to talk to much, and it's really hard to deal with it sometimes.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

Zahros said:


> Sometimes I debate on leaving or cheating on my mate because we tend to get under eachothers skin sometimes, but at the same time, I couldn't act on that because I don't want to hurt him
> I feel like sometimes I make things about me when they shouldn't be, but it's unintentional
> I fap too much



I'm a major drama queen myself and tend to try to pick fights or cause stupid situations when I can. I Don't know why. I think it might  because of my home life growing up .

But anyway, I can see where you're coming from. How long have you been with your mate?

Bu


----------



## Distorted (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been having a lot of dreams about my brother's friends as of late. I like to say that they're my brother's friends cause really they come over to see him. But then I've known them since high school as well and helped them out here and there. So I guess they're my friends too. They'd probably be mad if they read this. I'm just so different compared to them that it's hard to think that we're friends. They're good people though.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

You mean sexy dreams?


----------



## Distorted (Jan 13, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> You mean sexy dreams?



...Yes.

One guy in particular I always dream about. He used to be a linebacker in high school. He's a very sexual person, always talks about porn and sex. I always have dreams where he forces me down in bed and has his way with me. It baffles me every time because I don't really care for his personality, but he's the one I dream about the most.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 13, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm a major drama queen myself and tend to try to pick fights or cause stupid situations when I can. I Don't know why. I think it might  because of my home life growing up .
> 
> But anyway, I can see where you're coming from. How long have you been with your mate?
> 
> Bu


Same, and a year last september, it's not online or anything else either, like, we live with his parents, but alot of it just feels like it's not the same as when we got together, he does tend to push me away sometimes, but I know he can be stressed sometimes because of work and such, not to mention living with his family doesn't help either, they're they kind to intervene in others peoples relationships, like I'm pretty sure his parents are part of the reason his sister broke up with her boyfriend (recently) and now lives with them also with her two kids :l


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

When I was a kid and I'd get mad at my mom, I used to say "I wish you were dead" like every other kid would.
One day I got really mad at her and I drew a picture of stick-figure her being stabbed, on my wall.

When my mom died, my brother told me "she died because you wished she was dead and drew that picture" and for a few years I felt guilty because of this.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 13, 2015)

That really is a terrible thing to carry.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> That really is a terrible thing to carry.



It is, and it's one of the many reasons why I hate my brother. Can't say I ever liked him to begin with though.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh god...


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 13, 2015)

Woah, he's a douche.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> It is, and it's one of the many reasons why I hate my brother. Can't say I ever liked him to begin with though.



That's really awful. Sorry you to have to carry that weight. 

My confession for the day: I was the last person to speak to my father before he died. He was in the hospice for over a week and was on death's door, but wouldn't let go. We were told by the staff that it's common for hospice patients to need to be told by love ones they can pass on before they die. My father was in a deep sound sleep, and we all took turns saying farewell.

My turn came last. He woke up during it and I was telling him my sister and I were going to be okay, and we loved him, and it was okay for him to pass if he was ready.

He shot his eyes over to me and asked me, with fear and anger in his eyes, "Why would you tell me this?" To this day I still have that mental image stuck with me. He eventually turned away from me with tears in his eyes and I left the room.

He died an hour later while we had all stepped out for moment. I still carry a weight to this day that I was the one that gave him the final go-ahead to pass on. It tortures me constantly that our last interaction was his anger directed towards me and the look of betrayal on his face. I had promised him that we'd fight to the end and his last moments were essentially me confirming that we had lost the war against his disease.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

Ooooh, I'm so sorry. That's horrible  I have a confession somewhat like that, but not as tragic as it.

My grandma was in the hospital because she got sick or something (maybe she fell, idk. I can't remember). I was told by my dad that it would probably be the last time I'd see her, so we should go visit her while she was in there
I was relaying the information to the boyfriend I was with at the time, who refused to let me go visit her in the hospital (he was abusive)
Little did I know she was actually going to die that day, and it upsets me to know that she probably asked where I was.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

There are no words...

I have yet to undergo an emotional trial such as what so many here have experienced...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Ooooh, I'm so sorry. That's horrible  I have a confession somewhat like that, but not as tragic as it.
> 
> My grandma was in the hospital because she got sick or something (maybe she fell, idk. I can't remember). I was told by my dad that it would probably be the last time I'd see her, so we should go visit her while she was in there
> I was relaying the information to the boyfriend I was with at the time, who refused to let me go visit her in the hospital (he was abusive)
> Little did I know she was actually going to die that day, and it upsets me to know that she probably asked where I was.



I literally had that exact same situation, except I was dating a girl at the time and not a guy. Woman had severe abandonment issues and tried to be super controlling. We were watching a movie together (it was Rent, which I fucking hate) and my father told me that his mother was officially on her death bed. I told my girlfriend I had to go visit her.

Girlfriend tried to give me a massive guilt trip. No verbal words of abuse but a lot of foul emotional manipulation. This was at a time though where I had had it through with her clinginess, so I told her I was going and that was that. My grandmother was already unresponsive. Her dry weeze breathing is still crystal clear in my memories to this day. I kindly said goodbye while she slept.

I'm glad I did too. She passed away 4 hours later.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

Can we talk about happy things now?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

If given the chance and, if I had the nerve...
I'd probably be a complete and total slut.

But I'm not so, at least not irl XD
Online tho, if you catch me in a mood o3o


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry. My whole background is just tinged with drama like that. So it's been for over twenty years now. Last time I can recall having a "normal" and generally happy life was when I was very young. It's not a "woe is me" situation, but rather an objective statement.

Hm. Happy/Light-hearted Confession: Whenever I hear people singing in public, I get overjoyed. I think it's amazing when people express themselves that way. Conversely, humming and whistling piss me off. It's just shrill or dull, annoying sounds, and it's less like you're expressing yourself and more as though you are just doing a nervous action.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Can we talk about happy things now?


Sorry bro


My confession: 
I've got a carpet of dirty clothes on my floor right now because I'm too lazy to wash them, and I found a facecloth hidden in all the piles that was wet from the last time I used it, and because it hadn't been dried off, it was damp and smelled moldy

I'm such a slob.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> If given the chance and, if I had the nerve...
> I'd probably be a complete and total slut.



If we lived in a society of anthros, I'd probably "work" at a brothel.  >.>

Thankfully we're not all anthros...because we have physics that needs doing.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> If given the chance and, if I had the nerve...
> I'd probably be a complete and total slut.
> 
> But I'm not so, at least not irl XD
> Online tho, if you catch me in a mood o3o



I've done the slut thing. It's not nearly as chalked up as you think it might be. The thrill of flirting and building a relationship is super invigorating, but even great sex is pretty "meh" once you've had it enough.

College was the first time I started coming to terms with my bisexuality and coming out of my shell. It was a very active and interesting year.

Also, I look at sex as this totally non-taboo, overrated and overvillianized thing. For me, it's more of an intimate and fun way to be with a person and build a connection. I'm not the one night-stand person, but I did use to get around. A lot.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

Irl, I'd probably be too scared to try anything.
I'm a wimp, tbh. I get scared to try a lot of things.
There's always things I want to try, but I never do.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

Sex is only overrated until you use it as a source of income


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Irl, I'd probably be too scared to try anything.
> I'm a wimp, tbh. I get scared to try a lot of things.
> There's always things I want to try, but I never do.



Find someone you trust and get drunk together. You'll find wimpiness goes away in the heat of the moment, particularly when you're loosened up.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 13, 2015)

I got beat by a 16 year old girl when I was taking Taekwondo. She was a 2nd degree black belt though, so I have no regrets. Not to mention her father was one of the instructors. I managed to land a good side kick on her but she shrugged it off like it was nothing. And her kicks actually made me buckle when they landed. 

It was the first time I met a girl who was actually tough. It was a real eye opener.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I got beat by a 16 year old girl when I was taking Taekwondo. She was a 2nd degree black belt though, so I have no regrets. Not to mention her father was one of the instructors. I managed to land a good side kick on her but she shrugged it off like it was nothing. And her kicks actually made me buckle when they landed.
> 
> It was the first time I met a girl who was actually tough. It was a real eye opener.



Never fight the instructor's kid. That's rule #1 of any martial arts class. Because they will fucking floor you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

I confess I'm honestly surprised that I made it to my last year in high school without destroying myself.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I got beat by a 16 year old girl when I was taking Taekwondo. She was a 2nd degree black belt though, so I have no regrets. Not to mention her father was one of the instructors. I managed to land a good side kick on her but she shrugged it off like it was nothing. And her kicks actually made me buckle when they landed.
> 
> It was the first time I met a girl who was actually tough. It was a real eye opener.



Full contact?  Well shit, seeing as I almost died in medium-contact sparring, I certainly would die there.

Took 10 years of Tang Soo Do, ending in a single blow (through a sparring glove even) that tore cartilage between my lower ribs, bruised my pancreas and liver, collapsed my right lung.  No more martial arts for me.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Irl, I'd probably be too scared to try anything.
> I'm a wimp, tbh. I get scared to try a lot of things.
> There's always things I want to try, but I never do.


i'm similar.

a blowjob once gave me a panic attack

a good blowjob


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm similar.
> 
> a blowjob once gave me a panic attack
> 
> a good blowjob



In your defense, the first time I had an actual *good* blowjob (early in college, I'd had some before), I thought I was going to die.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

I confess that I gave some guy a blowjob at a public event.
...A band related event...
Right after out director told us the day before to NOT do anything like that.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

I once got to third base in the crowded parking lot behind a major weapons manufacturer facility.

Not even joking. Again, my slutty years were ODD.

Also, that's pretty damn hot, Fenrir. I'm jealous.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I got beat by a 16 year old girl when I was taking Taekwondo. She was a 2nd degree black belt though, so I have no regrets. Not to mention her father was one of the instructors. I managed to land a good side kick on her but she shrugged it off like it was nothing. And her kicks actually made me buckle when they landed.
> 
> It was the first time I met a girl who was actually tough. It was a real eye opener.



I once challenged a professional MMA fighter friend of mine to a fight
Never again. Never again
I'm surprised every bone in my leg wasn't broken. Those fuckers can kick


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 13, 2015)

i put drinks with only a sip left back in the fridge.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 13, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Full contact?  Well shit, seeing as I almost died in medium-contact sparring, I certainly would die there.
> 
> Took 10 years of Tang Soo Do, ending in a single blow (through a sparring glove even) that tore cartilage between my lower ribs, bruised my pancreas and liver, collapsed my right lung.


 
It was full contact, but we had sparring gear on. Since I was older I would fight the higher level students and instructors most of the time. I had never felt so powerless before. One instructor was so strong I hurt myself hitting him. And another was so quick I didn't have time to do anything. It was great practice but I was always at a disadvantage. 

I regret not being able to continue with it. I only made it a little over a year before I had to quit. And I bet you're pretty tough after 10 years of practice. What does Tang Soo Do focus on exactly?

Edit: Wait it's not full contact with gear on is it? My bad.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> i put drinks with only a sip left back in the fridge.


*NNNOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 13, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> In your defense, the first time I had an actual *good* blowjob (early in college, I'd had some before), I thought I was going to die.


i've just never fathomed the idea of yelling stop during sex as a fun time, so i felt awful about it >< it wasn't even my first, i had a pretty good tally by then


FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that I gave some guy a blowjob at a public event.
> ...A band related event...
> Right after out director told us the day before to NOT do anything like that.


dude, people on tour have sex EVERYWHERE. like in the gyms, in bathrooms, etc etc etc

i had a bit of a cuddle buddy over tour and i have no idea how many times (we slept together btw for context) he would wake up a bit early and grope, strip, and dry hump me in the morning and it was just like alriiiiiiight please stop ravaging my crotch/ass every morning

(i should mention that in a drumcorps, we usually sleep in gyms with the whole corps on the floor with sleeping bags/mattresses, so this morning love session was usually in the middle of a bunch of sleeping people)

you learn to deal. ><


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

Man, I miss the hell out of morning sex. I rarely get to have it these days.

I'm slightly jealous, Evan. Even though I know that sexual behavior would be super annoying if you were just waking up in the morning and trying to get your bearings.


----------



## Luki (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a lot of body image issues back when I was a really young teen.
One time, I took advantage that my dad was away for a few days, went without eating absolutely anything for almost a full day and a half [or was it two days? I did drink water, though], and by the end of it, I was feeling extremely weak. I'd never felt like that before.
I felt really, really cold, even though the weather was nice, and I could barely stand by myself. I was also really sleepy and dizzy, and barely made it to the kitchen to finally snatch an energy bar.
I could barely open the darn thing as I snuggled up under at least 3 fuzzy blankets in the middle of a summer night and went to sleep after gobbling two of the snacks.
Woke up fine and dandy later, though :3

It was the first time I ever felt that sick!  I rarely ever come down with any illnesses for some reason.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 13, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Man, I miss the hell out of morning sex. I rarely get to have it these days.
> 
> I'm slightly jealous, Evan. Even though I know that sexual behavior would be super annoying if you were just waking up in the morning and trying to get your bearings.


I honestly don't think I can do morning sex. It's just too weird for me. I'm way too easily angered/apathetic when i'm half awake

although maybe it was because 150 other people were in the room. i still have yet to find out what i prefer, while i'm not a virgin, i'm not experienced either.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sorry for giving away our secret


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> i put drinks with only a sip left back in the fridge.



You monster!

I confess that I've gotten into the habit of watering down all my beverages like juice n stuff cuz my roommate does that shit and its irritating not having a full glass worth left.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 14, 2015)

i'm getting the feeling that i need to step away from social devices for a while. this semester looks awfully harder than last, and i wonder how much i can really accomplish when i let myself get pulled into an outlet like this

it's also worth noting that i have narcoleptic-type spells during lectures and concerts, so i will literally just hallucinate or fall asleep without any control over it happening. i need more sleep, i need a better work ethic, i probably need to stop posting here


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Jan 14, 2015)

I was suicidal and playing Russian roulette with a 22 magnum long story was force into therapy now I feel better.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I was suicidal and playing Russian roulette with a 22 magnum long story was force into therapy now I feel better.



Just saying...we're here to help should those feelings ever return.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been worried about sex addiction for years but my not-bf never takes me seriously.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> They say Latin people are so goodin bed while Frenchmen are good in kissing.
> So combining two would be a sheer force to reckon with.
> 
> Anyone here French? I need Luki bred



They also say that Germans are the biggest downstairs...

Back on topic: I became an EMT right out of high school because I was depressed and thought helping others would make me feel better...

But it didn't. It just ended up giving me a nasty case of PTSD from way too many suicide calls.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 14, 2015)

Once upon a time in a dark moment, I had a heart to heart with a cyanide capsule.

Nobody around me had the slightest inkling of what I was going through, which I think is interesting. Also, coming back from that there is a tremendous amount of shame. It is unimaginably humiliating to admit that you've fallen so low, even to yourself.

If a person is in that situation in all probability you won't know unless he wants you to for some reason.

So I have two things to say:

Always make sure that your loved ones know how much you love them and always be there for them.

Second, the depression passes. It's just a cloud, there's more beyond it. Remember, there is no shame. Don't try to carry things yourself. There's always hope and you're never alone. You can push through it.

I still have that capsule. It's nothing now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Once upon a time in a dark moment, I had a heart to heart with a cyanide capsule.
> 
> Nobody around me had the slightest inkling of what I was going through, which I think is interesting. Also, coming back from that there is a tremendous amount of shame. It is unimaginably humiliating to admit that you've fallen so low, even to yourself.
> 
> ...



Give me that capsule. Ooohh shiny... *Swallows pills*
Taste like mint


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 14, 2015)

Confession daily... Just like being Catholic again . Any way to the confession -

When I first moved in with my father I was suffering from depression, it had got so bad that I had attempted suicide the week before. I finally broke down in front of him and told him how I felt, I told him how much I hated living and how I wanted to die. Well to this day what he did is still in my head, he went into the kitchen and grabbed the largest, sharpest knife he could find and put it in my hands and told me "If you really want to die, then I wont stop you". I had that knife held right at my heart and the voices in my head screamed for me to do it... but my Father never broke eye contact, he was determined that if I was going to do it I'd have to see his face. I dropped the knife after five minutes or so and I never cried as much in my life since.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

What the hell is up with parents nowadays!
Dammit I have a funny feeling almost everyone except me have parents of this sort


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What the hell is up with parents nowadays!
> Dammit I have a funny feeling almost everyone except me have parents of this sort



Well I'd like to think that Parent's should know their children enough to know if they'll go through with something or not. What he did has actually prevented me from ever attempting suicide again.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Well I'd like to think that Parent's should know their children enough to know if they'll go through with something or not. What he did has actually prevented me from ever attempting suicide again.


Well I suppose thats how real men do their parenting. A little cruel... But who am I to judge? He's not my father XD


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well I suppose thats how real men do their parenting. A little cruel... But who am I to judge? He's not my father XD



Hope you didn't get the wrong idea of him. He is a pretty good Father ^.^, problem is he knows me too well.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Hope you didn't get the wrong idea of him. He is a pretty good Father ^.^, problem is he knows me too well.


You're few of the people who actually said something nice about their parents. Most kids.. They take their parents for granted.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I think at one point or another everyone hates their parents. I just grew out of it over time.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 14, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm getting the feeling that i need to step away from social devices for a while. this semester looks awfully harder than last, and i wonder how much i can really accomplish when i let myself get pulled into an outlet like this
> 
> it's also worth noting that i have narcoleptic-type spells during lectures and concerts, so i will literally just hallucinate or fall asleep without any control over it happening. i need more sleep, i need a better work ethic, i probably need to stop posting here


If I had followed this exact advice, I would be graduating this year. So yes, please, do as you say you will.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

This forum is keeping me awake. I only sleep for 5 hours a day. There should be an option to ban ourselves. Please mods save me!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I like my sister but hate when she comes over sometimes because she expects me to be awake (to unlock doors) and stay awake with her at ridiculous times to do stupid shit.
its 7am, i want to sleep not hang out


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I like my sister but hate when she comes over sometimes because she expects me to be awake (to unlock doors) and stay awake with her at ridiculous times to do stupid shit.
> its 7am, i want to sleep not hang out



Though agitated you are.. I kind of find that cute. Most of the times girls don't get along with their brother/s because of different interests that comes with gender.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 14, 2015)

In light of my most recent post here, I confess that my GPA went down (though it was still good), my sense of responsibility crashed, and I had to change universities (and cities!) because I spent too much time on social networks, especially Skype and this forum here.

EDIT: Doesn't help my depression had reached its Apex at the time either.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

About suicide, I've never went through with any of my attempts. 
They were all when I was alone at home, but, I never even started.

I'm over that tho. Or, as over it as I can be right now.
Also, I can't believe I made it to my graduating year without ruining myself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't think I like BJs.

But I love bum


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't own an ice scraper. I've never needed one. Until now.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Though agitated you are.. I kind of find that cute. Most of the times girls don't get along with their brother/s because of different interests that comes with gender.



My sister and i are really close but she pisses me off sometimes. Shes the flakiest person i know and is impatient as all hell


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well fuck, am I the only one here that hasn't tried to suicide?  Well, I almost died anyways, so that's probably why.

All of the feels guys...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Well fuck, am I the only one here that hasn't tried to suicide?  Well, I almost died anyways, so that's probably why.
> 
> All of the feels guys...



I came very close once. Like seconds away. Pistol in hands bad.

So maybe?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I've tried multiple times, so probably.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Being an empath sucks sometimes.

I feel for you all.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't sweat it, isuckatdrawing. The important thing is that we didn't do it, right? Something stopped us - whether it be shame, hope, friends, partners, or some other purpose.

Focus on the present and prepare for the future. Those are the only things you can do.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 14, 2015)

@isuckatdrawing:
No, I've never tried suiciding either. I've, however, made up suicidal scenarios.


----------



## Luki (Jan 14, 2015)

I've always wanted to take a bath in a bathtub. Why must they be so rare here? x-x


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Luki said:


> I've always wanted to take a bath in a bathtub. Why must they be so rare here? x-x


Improvise.

~Dig a hole on the ground 
~Pour warm water in it
~Jump in
~Puts on sunglasses
~Feels the swag


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 14, 2015)

I just asked my first ever girl out, and she said yes : 3


----------



## Kleric (Jan 14, 2015)

Well damn.. Sometimes I forget how blessed I am in this life. I've never truly been depressed, and never even could consider offing myself.
All of you guys earn my feels as well.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 14, 2015)

And here I thought I was one of maybe a few who had thought about it. There was one time I had come pretty close but ultimately couldn't bring myself to despite knowing where the gun was at. I've had thoughts at times but I know I couldn't do it. If for no other reason I'd like to think, not even hope, things have to look up at some point. I always remember one thing I was told by someone I despise. No matter what all things come to an end. Good and Bad. May not be soon but it will end at some point. But thats just me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I just asked my first ever girl out, and she said yes : 3



Oooh.. I didn't know you're straight. Congrats.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

Luki said:


> I've always wanted to take a bath in a bathtub. Why must they be so rare here? x-x


Baths are totally overrated, I never take them.
I find no appeal in bathing in my own dirty sweat soup water.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oooh.. I didn't know you're straight.



Always hard to tell here on the forums.




Volkodav said:


> Baths are totally overrated, I never take them.
> I find no appeal in bathing in my own dirty sweat soup water.



This


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 14, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I just asked my first ever girl out, and she said yes : 3



Congrats man. Hope it goes well.


----------



## shteev (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oooh.. I didn't know you're straight. Congrats.



hahah it's too easy to assume every male furry is gay


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 14, 2015)

I once slept two days straight. Went to bed on Friday, and didn't wake up until Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I once slept two days straight. Went to bed on Friday, and didn't wake up until Sunday.



That's...not natural.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Could agree with Clayton.
Besides... Bathtubs are bad anyway. Read in men's health magazine that you're likely to absorb more chlorine (the chemical that cleans water and the same chemical people use as poison in WW2) than drinking water


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I slept for three days once but that was due to some substance abuse. I was sad when I woke up and realized nobody had asked where I was.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 14, 2015)

shteev said:


> hahah it's too easy to assume every male furry is gay


I actually tend to assume everyone here is straight until otherwise said. :v


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 14, 2015)

shteev said:


> hahah it's too easy to assume every male furry is gay



Like being innocent until proven guilty, every furry is homosexual until proven straight.
And thanks all >w<


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 14, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> That's...not natural.


To be perfectly honest, I woke up at saturday for a split second. I opened my eyes and closed them again just as soon.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 14, 2015)

I think the longest I have been able to sleep Is 8 and half hours. My internal clock, combined with my ridiculous need to keep myself up extremely late into the night dont allow me to sleep long at all, on most nights I will only get 5 hours of sleep, and that has just become normal for me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

God.. How can I smuggle sleeping pills. I need to sleep badly.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

Seratonin


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 14, 2015)

I've always wanted to visit the US to eat in - A Diner, Taco Bell, Chuckee Cheese (yea we don't got anything like that here), A hotdog from a hotdog stand and finally... Big Boys.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Seratonin


That requires prescription


If I'm not mistaken


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I actually tend to assume everyone here is straight until otherwise said. :v



A few people have assumed I was a girl initially. It's been odd breaking the news to them. 

And then I had to tell them I wasn't a fully-straight guy. That was phase 2.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That requires prescription
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken



You can buy it off the shelves here. It's naturally produced in the body so it's safe


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 14, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I just asked my first ever girl out, and she said yes : 3



Great! But how could anyone turn you down?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Could agree with Clayton.
> Besides... Bathtubs are bad anyway. Read in men's health magazine that you're likely to absorb more chlorine (the chemical that cleans water and the same chemical people use as poison in WW2) than drinking water



WWI actually, the first gaseous weapon. Very nasty stuff. In water you use sodium hypochlorite to purify, which breaks down into salt. It's not good for your skin though.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

My sister said she was giving up on me.
I honestly thought her and my family already did that a long time ago.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> My sister said she was giving up on me.



Pertaining to what?  (if you don't mind my asking)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> My sister said she was giving up on me.



How many siblings do you have anyway?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How many siblings do you have anyway?


2


----------



## Kleric (Jan 14, 2015)

I haz 11 Siblings!.. and they're!.. eh.. they're there...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I haz 11 Siblings!.. and they're!.. eh.. they're there...



Your parents are so active. Wish I had parents like those!


@Fenrir: Are you the youngest?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I haz 11 Siblings!.. and they're!.. eh.. they're there...



Jeezus Christ. O_O


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @Fenrir: Are you the youngest?



Yep...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Yep...



So what you're trying to say is you're the cutest! (Which from previous pics you are!)


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I hate having two siblings, let alone 11 of the fuckers.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I hate having two siblings, let alone 11 of the fuckers.



ROFL


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 14, 2015)

man i just have one sibling that i didnt even grow up with and they still cause so many fucking problems


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

I only have one sibling myself, but she and I get along okay. Sadly, after the last few years' events and our parents' passing, we don't quite see eye-to-eye. However, we do keep the peace.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> So what you're trying to say is you're the cutest! (Which from previous pics you are!)



It's hard to find a picture of all of us together. >o<
http://i.imgur.com/OBqm4sx.jpg
This is the best I could find, from 2 years ago at my sister's graduation. Ignore the shaved head white kid in the back, he's not related to me.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

It's still a cute pic nonetheless, Fenrir. Although you are the looker of the bunch!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> It's still a cute pic nonetheless, Fenrir. Although you are the looker of the bunch!



From oldest to youngest, also shortest to tallest o3o
http://i.imgur.com/U9L0yxK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/aE0MyqJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OOiFJhg.jpg


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

You're all a good-looking bunch! Are you close to your family?


----------



## Distorted (Jan 14, 2015)

I get along with my brother alright. Very stubborn though, impatient, fiercely independent. He doesn't quite understand me, and I don't fully get him either. But we still laugh and help each out. I still think he feels weird about having a gay brother though. He tries to get me to hit on girls all the time.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I get along with my brother alright. Very stubborn though, impatient, fiercely independent. He doesn't quite understand me, and I don't fully get him either. But we still laugh and help each out. I still think he feels weird about having a gay brother though. He tries to get me to hit on girls all the time.


Generally the same relationship with most of my brothers. They're all good to me, but they don't particularly understand me or have interest in doing so, but of course I don't understand them either.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

My brother is a druggy and i don't really care about him.
But i love my sister.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 15, 2015)

Is a good looking bunch, Fen.

I confess that I have a brother that works only 20 mi away, and I have not spoken to him in over a year. I have another brother that I have never spoken to or even met.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> From oldest to youngest, also shortest to tallest o3o
> http://i.imgur.com/aE0MyqJ.jpg



She's is soo pretty.. It hurt's 
I was just curious... because I'm also have a distant sister.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 15, 2015)

@Restless: *sigh* Despite how much I bitch about them they ARE my siblings....
My sister is closer to me than my brother, however.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 15, 2015)

I have to two half brothers myself but anymore I don't particularly care about either. I never grew up with them and the younger of the two older siblings actually has some kind of dislike to me...despite the fact I've done nothing to him. Yeah..he's off his rocker for sure. And the older one was just one I never saw around. When I did we were alright but no much beyond that. Kinda wish I had a brother I was close to anymore.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

Whenever I walk about town and I see American tourists I pray they never speak to me... I don't know why but when rich White American's come to Ireland and I hear them shouting "Oh yeah from Amuuurrika" I just get really annoyed. They're just a complete opposite to way people in my town are ^.^ Plus I do laugh when in summer they are there in the Hawaiin shirts, shorts and sandal's... Forgeting that Ireland is famous for its rain, it is quite an amusing sight


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

I've never seen an Irish before. I'd assume they'd look the same as white americans but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

Most people here are quiet people, when American's are walking about you can tell because they are always quite loud ^.^

I don't hate American's don't get me wrong... it's just when they visit they can be quite annoying people. I know they mean well and are excited to be here but they just seem to be a little "too excited" ye know?


----------



## shteev (Jan 15, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Most people here are quiet people, when American's are walking about you can tell because they are always quite loud ^.^
> 
> I don't hate American's don't get me wrong... it's just when they visit they can be quite annoying people. I know they mean well and are excited to be here but they just seem to be a little "too excited" ye know?




I'll tell you what's really annoying: those unnecessary apostrophes


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

Yay someone pointed it out at last \o/

Edit - Also we have these kind of accents where I live.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-m_BPYJG6M


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 15, 2015)

So I'm a quiet, poor Asian-American.
Does this mean I can talk to you Kinharia? OwO


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 15, 2015)

On the matter of tourists, my city gets many, too, and I kinda like how you can tell them appart in the City's-most-Touristic-Zone because they're usually dressed in shorts, whereas we wear pants and jeans at 30ÂºC very comfortably.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So I'm a quiet, poor Asian-American.
> Does this mean I can talk to you Kinharia? OwO



Let me clarify what I meant. The tourists I've bumped into here are a bad kind, in no way does this mean I hate Americans. They are in no way like the kind I met in America. Whenever a tourist talks to me I always seem to get the rude, loud ones.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

At where i'm at... Everyone is a tourist.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 15, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Let me clarify what I meant. The tourists I've bumped into here are a bad kind, in no way does this mean I hate Americans. They are in no way like the kind I met in America. Whenever a tourist talks to me I always seem to get the rude, loud ones.



lol, I know what you meant, I was making a joke ;w;


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 15, 2015)

Being a rather impatient person, I confess I don't give as much time to polishing my skills as I should. Case in point, I have not played the violin for years and suddenly decided I wanted to learn a certain piece in the only instrument I own in the house. However, I can't stand how rusty I sound and would much rather prefer leaving it at that, because I can't stand the fact the process of getting better is not instantaneous and mechanical.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

When an aspiring artist draws a piece, no matter how good or bad it looks it's still considered art. Most of us would say it doesnt matter because everything is a learning process. 

Music.. I'm not sure it shares the same sentiment. People expects musicians to have this natural affinity to music. Anyone can me a musician just like anyone can be an artist, it just takes practice


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 15, 2015)

Thing is, if we get practical, I don't quite see the use in learning the violin if I'm not going to dedicate my whole life to it. It seems like an useless hobby, one that requires too much effort to get good at to be worth it. Hence, I don't really practice, and hate practicing (e.g. learn to hold the bow correctly so it doesn't tremble)*. At the same time, I'm drawn to music, and to playing as such, because... well, because it's a thing I've enjoyed since I was a little kid. 

*It doesn't help my mind and body are almost perpetually tense, and that comes across in the way I play: I can't relax my muscles, it's not easy for me to do.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 15, 2015)

That may be in part because you feel that you suck at it. A hobby lacking fulfillment is going to inherently be useless. I certainly won't ever pick up the saxophone for a professional exploration, but when I found success and enjoyment in what I was doing, it was definitely far more enjoyable to play.

The fundamental stage is by far the most aggravating point of developing musical concepts. If you can at least start to construct the sound you want to hear and enjoy that, then that's at least allowing yourself to explore things that you can enjoy.

Just be careful as there is some truth to what you're saying; our perception of quality is responsive to the quality we can produce and as you notice more corrections in previous flaws, your mind will acknowledge more. 

All the same, don't be discouraged because the point where music can be fun is usually inaccessible to those who feel too put off by the time needed. It's all a process, and can eventually be worth it so long as the work ethic withstands.
Plus, music is equal parts individual as it is social. If you can pick yourself up enough that you feel that you can "play" the violin and mean that, should you ever find yourself with friends who simply want to play, that is by no means a daunting task, but a potentially enjoyable experience.

EDIT: I can sympathize with tension, I've always been a very tense player and it is one of the hardest habits to break. Take a few moments to relax your largest muscle groups and whenever you sense tension rising, stop playing and relax your shoulders, legs, etc. Consider doing relaxed full body stretches before playing to experience a relaxed body then compare where necessary.

Most of your greatest tension will be with your shoulders. Roll them, and remember to always breathe very slowly.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Most people here are quiet people, when American's are walking about you can tell because they are always quite loud ^.^


Both of my parents were actually born in Ireland (Not sure which part, I'd have to check again), They go and visit once every few years, someday I'd actually like to join them. Hope I wouldn't be viewed as such there, but then again I am more silent and generally not that dumb. :0
It's funny though, every time my parents go there they get their accents back.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Both of my parents were actually born in Ireland (Not sure which part, I'd have to check again), They go and visit once every few years, someday I'd actually like to join them. Hope I wouldn't be viewed as such there, but then again I am more silent and generally not that dumb. :0
> It's funny though, *every time my parents go there they get their accents back*.



Same when my dad goes back to Scotland.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 15, 2015)

@Evan of Phrygia:
Yes, I think the way I play now sucks. Looking at the Suzuki method, I can't believe I used to play some of those pieces acceptably.
That said, I'd very much like to thank you for all you wrote, and I feel like I owe you a longer response than this one, but I'm... sort of in the middle of appllying myself to your advice on tension and self-image (which, come to think of it, is related to a deeper character flaw). For now, let it be said that I'm grateful for your time, though playing still causes some nervousness about how it will sound. I think I'll've to accustom myself to the idea that it won't be sounding 'perfect' for now, and that I can do it just because it's a fun piece and I'd like to learn it, and that's enough of a reason to keep trying.

Memorandum: Everything I say here must take into account the fact it's an uphill battle and I just have to keep going. It'll become easier with the time as well.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

I want to learn Gaelic.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I want to learn Gaelic.



I tried. It's really, really hard.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I tried. It's really, really hard.



Are we talking Latin hard?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Are we talking Latin hard?


Latin's not hard, but that might be because I speak a language that comes from it...

Speaking of Latin, I confess I didn't attend much to my lessons in the last semester I had them... but I still sort of remember my grammar and some vocabulary.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Are we talking Latin hard?



Hard as in learning Icelandic.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 15, 2015)

Apache is nearly impossible, makes no sense at all. And they insist that horned lizards are fluent when they hatch.


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 15, 2015)

I feel an urgent and desperate need to get to 50 posts to feel relevant


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

You're relevant to me, red panda man



Polish is real easy to learn. All you gotta so is smack your keyboard a few times and words appear


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a thing for uncircumcised men XD


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a thing for uncircumcised men XD



Begs the question of what other things you have a thing for 
By the by, did you get to check the opera?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a thing for uncircumcised men XD



Not touching that one.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Not touching that one.



I will


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Not touching that one.



What do you mean? Don't you know real men don't circumcise?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 15, 2015)

Despite having similar usernames and passwords for just about everything, i still manage to second-guess myself whenever i log in to something. -EVEN the same accounts i log into multiple times a day! "is this one case sensitive or not?", "Do i use the 'usual' for this account or is this the password with the extra numbers?", "How many guesses do i get before i'm locked out of this website?", "is this username my email address with the @ or is the domain even necessary?".


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What do you mean? Don't you know real men don't circumcise?



Youre no longer the puppet master of my dick, mikazuki
.....
im circumcised


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> .....
> im circumcised


Yeah because you're not even a real men. You suck cocks like I do.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yeah because you're not even a real men. You suck cocks like I do.



Ill suck cocks if you pay me


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I couldn't imagine being uncircumsized. It just looks super odd to me and I imagine there are more hygiene issues that can take place.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Just wash your dick with water and youre good to go
its not that big a deal


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Just wash your dick with water and youre good to go
> its not that big a deal


Basically this...
As being one who is uncircumcised and for the longest time in my childhood and teens not knowing that I could pull the skin back with no problem, the first time I ever did it was not pretty... But all it took was some washing with water and BAM! Everything was completely fine... after all those years of that space not seeing light. ._.

I'm sorry this discussion took a weird turn... I guess that up there is my confession.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Welp. Threw up a little.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Nah I think it needs to be said. It's a common misconception that uncircumcised dicks are somehow dirtier or more prone to bacteria than circumcised dicks - this is only true if you don't wash your dick.
We have this stigma against uncircumcised dicks but nobody ever thinks about the way female genitalia works. We don't go advocating cutting off the labia minora because it's full of folds and can trap bacteria, so I really hate the argument of "it's cleaner". I used to be pro-circ for "sanitary reasons" like the myth I just explained, but I've changed my opinion on it and I'm now anti-circ and pro-body autonomy.
I still have a sexual preference for circumcised dicks but there's nothing wrong with uncircumcised dicks. You can keep them clean with a hand and water.

(As for the argument "we need to circumcise babies to keep them clean", the foreskin of a baby is attached to the glans of the penis and literally cannot retract. It's attached like your fingernail is attached to your finger -- bacteria can't get under here to create smegma)


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I learned so much today while also being revolted. Thanks, Volkodav!

(honestly though, I did learn something)


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

When I was a child from the age of 6 - 13 I had no friends. No one spoke to me and I took to talking to my stuffed animals. To this day I still don't have the heart to get rid of them, they're in my attic.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

You should bust them out of the attic and keep them in your room. I have stuffed animals in my bedroom. If anyone ever gave me shit for it, I would know they're too jaded to probably be someone I would have in my bedroom to begin with.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

I still keep 3 of the ones that mean the most to me near by. A Lion, Tiger and Whale. I love them dearly and could never bear to part with them.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a panda, a red panda, a Half Life headcrab plushie, and a Portal Companion Cube.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish I still had mine. When I moved we had to pack them up somewhere and I haven't seen them since but I had all of them next to my bed. Had a couple snakes, a dragon, a snow leopard and my teddy bear. My teddy bear and snow leopards were my favorite ones, still are.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

I have to share this. I typed 'Snow Leopard Teddy' into Amazon.co.uk to see what would come up. This is the top result.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FashionFits...1421360139&sr=8-6&keywords=snow+leopard+teddy


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Pfft. I could wear it better, thank you very much. :/


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm worried I might wet myself in excitement when I see the first* Kung Fu Panda 3* trailer.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a nearly uncontrollable urge to swallow a hotdog whole. I bet I can do it.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

...GO ON.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

DO IT.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah! Swallow that bitch! I want that slutty throat wide open before my arrival!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't do it, you'll choke
Been there done that


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh sweet jesus.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't listen to him

DO IT~

Send me pics~!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Don't do it, you'll choke
> Been there done that



The trick is to relax the throat muscles. Comes more easily if you just take it slow.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki wants you to. You know you can't turn down a Panda.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> The trick is to relax the throat muscles. Comes more easily if you just take it slow.



Not a hotdog. Swallowing an entire hot dog is not as easy as "relax the throat muscles". That's good advice for deep-throating but thats because the cock isn't going down your entire esophagus and you're gonna pull it out eventually
It takes 7 seconds for food to go from your mouth into your stomach, and the diameter of a hotdog is going to make you choke for those 7, agonizing seconds. Pray that it doesn't get stuck along the way
I've choked on huge pieces of steak and the only way to get them out was to force them back up my throat, they just wouldn't go down. If you tried this with a hot-dog, it got stuck, and didnt know how to force it back up, you're screwed.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I was speaking superficially in innuendo, but yeah if you're actually ingesting food you need to chew, of course.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

Is... is it getting a little hot in this thread or is it just me? 

-pants-


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

I did some more sciency research.
"Food travels down the oesophagus at a rate of approximately 3 to 4 centimetres per second (1 to 2 inches),"
Okay, a good-sized hot dog is about... maybe 8 inches long, and about 1.5 inches wide

"â€œThe normal esophageal diameter should be two to three centimeters, so they can have quite a stricture before theyfre symptomatic.â€
The only reason why deep-throating is possible is because you relax your throat. When you're choking, you're panicing and your throat is going to tighten up.

Now, we say 1-2 inches per second, down your esophagus that takes 7 seconds to pass down a single, normal-sized, chewed up piece of food
That's going to be about 8 seconds with an object that is too large for your esophagus to handle

You're going to choke

EDIT: Actually that will be about 15 seconds it takes to get down your throat, accounting for the remainder of the hotdog.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

My gag reflex is so good... I can stuff in 4 hotdogs down my throat


----------



## shteev (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I did some more sciency research.
> "Food travels down the oesophagus at a rate of approximately 3 to 4 centimetres per second (1 to 2 inches),"
> Okay, a good-sized hot dog is about... maybe 8 inches long, and about 1.5 inches wide
> 
> ...



I can't believe we needed this post at all tbh like

don't swallow large foods whole


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

shteev said:


> I can't believe we needed this post at all tbh like
> 
> don't swallow large foods whole



Nobody will *ever* make me chew my food


----------



## Pyper (Jan 15, 2015)

I confess that I am learning a lot about what it takes for someone to deep-throat a cock from this thread and I am not used to this. I'm not uncomfortable but mildly entertained by this discussion.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nobody will *ever* make me chew my food



What if we mama bird it into your mouth? You open to that?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I confess that I am learning a lot about what it takes for someone to deep-throat a cock from this thread and I am not used to this. I'm not uncomfortable but mildly entertained by this discussion.



What it takes is heart, Pyper. Believe me. It takes heart.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> What if we mama bird it into your mouth? You open to that?


I'll eat whatever you spit into my mouth


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nobody will *ever* make me chew my food


~Hot dude standing with his dick out
~Clayton kneeling in front of hot dude while sucking on his cock
~Wild Marazhu appeared
~Kicks Clayton's chin
~Watches Hot dude's cock cut off while gushing blood all over Clayton
~Super effective


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> ~Hot dude standing with his dick out
> ~Clayton kneeling in front of hot dude while sucking on his cock
> ~Wild Marazhu appeared
> ~Kicks Clayton's chin
> ~Watches Hot dude's cock cut off while gushing blood all over clayton



What a waste of cock
We now know that the cock can't be swallowed whole


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> ~Hot dude standing with his dick out
> ~Clayton kneeling in front of hot dude while sucking on his cock
> ~Wild Marazhu appeared
> ~Kicks Clayton's chin
> ...



5 SECOND RULE!

...wait...nevermind...ew...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> 5 SECOND RULE!
> 
> ...wait...nevermind...ew...



It's actually the 5 minute rule***
But if you're like me you'll eat it no matter how long it's been on the floor


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> It's actually the 5 minute rule***
> But if you're like me you'll eat it no matter how long it's been on the floor



I'm not impress unless the dick has been rotting for 4 days


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> ~Hot dude standing with his dick out
> ~Clayton kneeling in front of hot dude while sucking on his cock
> ~Wild Marazhu appeared
> ~Kicks Clayton's chin
> ...



I saw a Robin Williams movie like that once.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm not impress unless the dick has been rotting for 4 days



Aged to perfection. Like great cheese or terrible milk.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

It has to be fresh or no dice


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 15, 2015)

I confess I was very nervously clutching my dick in order to protect it while reading all of that.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

You and me both, Crunchy. You and me both.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I confess I was very nervously clutching my dick in order to protect it while reading all of that.



You can't protect your dick from me


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I confess I was very nervously clutching my dick in order to protect it while reading all of that.



You doing that only makes me wanna do it on you.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 15, 2015)

hnnnnnnnnnnnnnng D: Please dont bite my dick


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 15, 2015)

Video is converting but here's this. I do not recommend.

http://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/u...375074&Signature=hPWrowd48tXzYA7aoaUmsRaYOLc=


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Crunchy, let's run away from this place. I'll keep your dick safe!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> hnnnnnnnnnnnnnng D: Please dont bite my dick



Why not? I like them crunchy


----------



## The_Femboy_Kitty (Jan 15, 2015)

I may or may not have found the fandom through omegle smexy RP O.O


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Video is converting but here's this. I do not recommend.
> 
> [vid]http://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/us-west-2.vimeo.com/videos/326/391/326391531.mp4?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJCX4YKY455TWB7MQ&Expires=1421375074&Signature=hPWrowd48tXzYA7aoaUmsRaYOLc%3D[/vid]



Link is broken


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

The_Femboy_Kitty said:


> I may or may not have found the fandom through omegle smexy RP O.O



No judgment on this end, Femboy!


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Video is converting but here's this. I do not recommend.
> 
> http://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/u...375074&Signature=hPWrowd48tXzYA7aoaUmsRaYOLc=



Starts watching...sees hot dog 
NOPE
NOPE
NOPE
NOPE


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I am both terrified and delighted, Trekkie. God bless your twisted, truly mad soul.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

That video made me laugh my ass off
Someone here owes me money
Y'all thinking I don't know a thing or two about suckin dick


----------



## KyryK (Jan 15, 2015)

Yesterday i met up with a bro pony who's gonna be my future roommate at a pub to discuss a flat-share and somehow he ended up showing me all the mlp porn he has stored on his phone in the pub garden, we also got onto the topic of putting erotic mlp posters on the walls. 

Living with him is gonna be interesting.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I never doubt anyone's ability to give sexual favors to men. It's all about passion, Volkodav. I have the utmost faith in you.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Yesterday i met up with a bro pony who's gonna be my future roommate at a pub to discuss a flat-share and somehow he ended up showing me all the mlp porn he has stored on his phone in the pub garden, we also got onto the topic of putting erotic mlp posters on the walls.
> 
> Living with him is gonna be interesting.



Run far away


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Yesterday i met up with a bro pony who's gonna be my future roommate at a pub to discuss a flat-share and somehow he ended up showing me all the mlp porn he has stored on his phone in the pub garden, we also got onto the topic of putting erotic mlp posters on the walls.
> 
> Living with him is gonna be interesting.



I *demand* a photo of that apartment once it's fully furnished. That is going to be a fascinating photo.

I had some roomies in college who setup a massive collage of pornographic images on our bathroom walls. Literally covered the place floor to ceiling. Every time I had to take a shower, I felt like I was walking into a serial killer's murder room. I can only hope that your MLP sex gallery doesn't make you feel as uncomfortable...


----------



## KyryK (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I *demand* a photo of that apartment once it's fully furnished. That is going to be a fascinating photo.
> 
> I had some roomies in college who setup a massive collage of pornographic images on our bathroom walls. Literally covered the place floor to ceiling. Every time I had to take a shower, I felt like I was walking into a serial killer's murder room. I can only hope that your MLP sex gallery doesn't make you feel as uncomfortable...


Nah i'm fine with it, it doesn't phase me and it'll be too weird not to do. If the MLP sex gallery ever comes into fruition it'll be in the living room so all our guests can bask in it's creepy splendour. ^_^

 If i remember i'll post pics but it might not happen for a while if at all.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm holding you to this promise, KyryK.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 15, 2015)

I confess these last few pages have made me smile on the inside. You people are so awesome in your recklessness sometimes...


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess these last few pages have made me smile on the inside. You people are so awesome in your recklesness sometimes...


I agree with this... :v


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Not sure if Ariosto is reacting to deepthroating flirtations, Trekkie downing a hot dog like a freak (I mean that lovingly!) or MLP pornography tableaus.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Not sure if Ariosto is reacting to deepthroating flirtations, Trekkie downing a hot dog like a freak (I mean that lovingly!) or MLP pornography tableaus.


*Claps cheerily and flamboyantly*
All of it my dear, all of it!


Speaking of plushies also, I would really love to have one, particularly if it's a shark.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Then we are glad to entertain you!

Fun confession for the night: I sleep better after watching horror movies. Not sure why. The scarier the better! I don't get nightmares from them and instead sleep like a baby. Maybe it's stress relief?


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Then we are glad to entertain you!
> 
> Fun confession for the night: I sleep better after watching horror movies. Not sure why. The scarier the better! I don't get nightmares from them and instead sleep like a baby. Maybe it's stress relief?



 That's a weird fetish.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

It's not a sexual thing for me. I just sleep easier when I've been exposed to something that's super scary.

And honestly, as someone who routinely sleeps four hours a night and then has constant dreams of failure/death during that time, anything that'll help me rest like a baby lamp is a-okay by me.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

Silly you, you're a furry!
It's always a sexual thing.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

...that's rather true...but insofar as fetishes go, I have far more bizarre ones than that.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> ...that's rather true...but insofar as fetishes go, I have far more bizarre ones than that.



Ooh, I like where this is going....


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Already gave one confession for now. Won't trade in a sexy one until someone goes first.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

I probably am fairly tame compared to some...the bondage, the clamped nipples, the role play...I've witnessed quite a lot, though, being on the exec board of a gay leather/levi/motorcycle club.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

I just have a size kink.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Already gave one confession for now. Won't trade in a sexy one until someone goes first.


I just jacked off in the shower
Okay tell me your secrets


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I probably am fairly tame compared to some...the bondage, the clamped nipples, the role play...I've witnessed quite a lot, though, being on the exec board of a gay leather/levi/motorcycle club.



GO ON. 

Small confession: I'm a super sub. Big into collars and being controlled. Not so much bondage but just being controlled by people. Dunno why. Live to serve I guess?

Honestly, if I knew everyone and felt like I could trust them, I wouldn't be against a group thing with me being used by everyone. Men/women/trans alike.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Honestly, if I knew everyone and felt like I could trust them, I wouldn't be against a group thing with me being used by everyone. Men/women/trans alike.



I'm a switch, but honestly that sounds wonderful. I think finding a number of people to trust to that extent might be complicated, though.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

It would, but a person can dream, right?

I'm eager to please, I suppose.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> GO ON.
> 
> Small confession: I'm a super sub. Big into collars and being controlled. Not so much bondage but just being controlled by people. Dunno why. Live to serve I guess?
> 
> Honestly, if I knew everyone and felt like I could trust them, I wouldn't be against a group thing with me being used by everyone. Men/women/trans alike.



I know the hottest trans bear up in the New England area, and he's a leather man...damn was he entertaining...

I can relate to the desire to be controlled.  Totally relinquishing your mind and body to someone you love and trust is an incredible experience...I can get into those moods with my partner, and he LOVES to oblige...

As far as the club goes, I've been to numerous events with play parties...most of which are dress code enforced.  If you're not in some sort of leather/latex/kink gear, you're not getting in.  They can get WILD.  As far as the public face of the club, we run one of the biggest kink fundraisers on the East Coast in Asbury Park every year...the event has been going on for 40 years, and it's pretty tame.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I know the hottest trans bear up in the New England area, and he's a leather man...damn was he entertaining...
> 
> I can relate to the desire to be controlled.  Totally relinquishing your mind and body to someone you love and trust is an incredible experience...I can get into those moods with my partner, and he LOVES to oblige...
> 
> As far as the club goes, I've been to numerous events with play parties...most of which are dress code enforced.  If you're not in some sort of leather/latex/kink gear, you're not getting in.  They can get WILD.  As far as the public face of the club, we run one of the biggest kink fundraisers on the East Coast in Asbury Park every year...the event has been going on for 40 years, and it's pretty tame.



This dude just put me into overdrive.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Renarde said:


> I'm a switch



Does switch mean dom+sub compatible?

I'm sex illiterate...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

I could never get into that sort of thing, going to parties or meets or whatever. Way too anxious in social situations.
I'd rather do that stuff at home w/ people.. but I still feel like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely color me intrigued, Ursus. I'm not into the leather scene at all, but definitely into what you're laying down for sure!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Does switch mean dom+sub compatible?
> 
> I'm sex illiterate...



Bingo.  Also called versatile, like I am!



Volkodav said:


> I could never get into that sort of thing, going to parties or meets or whatever. Way too anxious in social situations.
> I'd rather do that stuff at home w/ people.. but I still feel like I'm missing out on something.



My most intimate and hottest encounters have been with my partner at home, bar none, but there is something to be said about the smell of sweat and testosterone in the air...the moans coming from dark corners...the grunts and curses of pleasure in a group...

To each, his own!  People tend to be timid when they haven't experienced a lot of situations like I've described.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Does switch mean dom+sub compatible?
> 
> I'm sex illiterate...



Here's a basic explanation of BDSM terms:

*B* - Bondage. This can be anything from just collars, all the way up to swings, latex restraints, leather dog masks, etc.
*D* - Dominance/Discipline. Kind of going hand-in-hand but not always. A dominant partner or "dom" is the one who is in control. They say what you do and when, and maybe you'd get disciplined if you didn't do it..
*S* - Slave/Sadism/Submission. "Submission" goes with "dominance" under D, but slave is a little different from being submissive. Most slaves are "subs", but not all of them. A slave is basically uhhh.. this goes more with bondage than anything else. Think sex slave. Sadism is sexual gratification from causing pain to another person. Sadism in BDSM is *always consentual* and both parties agree to it beforehand.
*M* - Masochism. Someone who gets sexual gratification from having pain inflicted upon them.

A "switch" _usually_ refers to someone who can either be a bottom or a top, but can also mean someone who can be a sub or a dom.
Bottom = The person on the receiving end of penetration. Usually the one who gives blowjobs as well.
Top = The person on the giving end of penetration


For myself, I'd say I'm a dom top, and I'm into all forms of BDSM (each of the letters of the acronym if you will). I can be a switch when it comes to sub/dom but this is rare, and I am _never_ a switch when it comes to top/bottom.



UrsusArtist said:


> To each, his own!  People tend to be timid when they haven't experienced a lot of situations like I've described.


I've just got Social Anxiety Disorder. ):


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I could never get into that sort of thing, going to parties or meets or whatever. Way too anxious in social situations.
> I'd rather do that stuff at home w/ people.. but I still feel like I'm missing out on something.











isuckatdrawing said:


> Does switch mean dom+sub compatible?
> 
> I'm sex illiterate...


 Edit: Don't worry, I'm kind of illiterate on sexual terms too. ._.
But now that It's described, It seems I simply don't give a crap and that I'd be a switch.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> My most intimate and hottest encounters have been with my partner at home, bar none, but there is something to be said about the smell of sweat and testosterone in the air...the moans coming from dark corners...the grunts and curses of pleasure in a group...
> 
> To each, his own!  People tend to be timid when they haven't experienced a lot of situations like I've described.



I feel the same way. Sex with someone whom you have feelings for is vastly more rewarding than any other encounter. But I would absolutely be lying if I said that scenario doesn't sound immensely enticing, if for at least a single outing.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

I am just loving this thread. God damn. Can... can I confess some things?



I am super huge into slut shaming... HUGE. Dirty talk. Talk down to me and use and abuse me like a mother fucker. Tell me I'm a dirty nasty girl and belong in the gutter. Tie me up. Collar me. Use me some more. Loan me out to your friends. Blindfold me. Tell me to lick and suck. Then tell me I'm a slut for doing so without second thought. Bring out the camera. I fucking. love. cameras. Set me up and order me to do things to myself. DON'T let me cum until you say so. If I cum too soon? Punish me. Spank me. I love having my ass slapped. My tits (small as they are) grabbed and pinched. I want to be overwhelmed and over spent and I want more. Despite this estrogen I'm on I'm supremely hypersexual and I can't complain. Guys. Girls. Don't care. I have a thing for pain too. I have a jacob's ladder for a reason. Tug on those barbells. Make me sweat and clench down. 

I just have a thing for being used, beat up, and degraded??? I guess I spent years denying myself and feeling super guilty about any sexuality. Recently I turned a corner in myself and accepted many parts of me, including my rampant sexuality. And after some exploring, much to my surprise, OTHER people guilt tripping me and degrading me has turned into a hot-button kink. It's actually kind of hilarious. 


And----yes. I know the irony of me and my personality being a complete and abject sub in the Dom/Sub relationship. The best thing about having power? Giving it away to someone who's going to abuse it like hell.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm fine with fucking people I don't know, but I can't stand large gatherings. Malls, stores, clubs, bars, whatever. Not for me



Kleric said:


>



That's me



RedSavage said:


> I am just loving this thread. God damn. Can... can I confess some things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This whole post is qual


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

RedSavage, you are speaking my language. <3


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> -snip-



Okay, so I'm not _that_ sex-illiterate.  xD




RedSavage said:


> -snip-



I think my brain just hemorrhaged.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2015)

So we're talking about what we're all into.

I think I've made it very clear I like macro.

But if it wasn't clear enough.

I like my tits the size of planets.

(or, y'know, more managable sizes. Or more ridiculous sizes)


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> This whole post is qual



I'm also fond of all sorts of roleplay.

"Forgive me father, for I have sinned. I got reamed out by six black guys in the gym locker room and I liked it. A lot."
"You dirty slut. That's three hail Marys while you suck my cock."



RestlessDreamer said:


> RedSavage, you are speaking my language. <3



It truly is enticing, as you say. I'm shivering now having written that. No joke.



funky3000 said:


> So we're talking about what we're all into.
> I think I've made it very clear I like macro.
> But if it wasn't clear enough.
> I like my tits the size of planets.
> (or, y'know, more managable sizes. Or more ridiculous sizes)



Macro has always fascinated me. I don't understand it, but it seems harmless enough that I don't mind seeing it at all! As I said. It piques my curiosity.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 15, 2015)

It took a while for this thread to become 100% talking about fetishes and other sexual desires


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Funny enough, I like my boobs fun and perky. My ex-GF had 36D's. They were nice, but for some reason I always prefer a more petite frame (not skinny, just smaller) and size B breasts.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> So we're talking about what we're all into.
> 
> I think I've made it very clear I like macro.
> 
> ...



I have to ask, as I've wondered this for a while -- how does this fetish translate to real-life sexual encounters? Is that possible?



RedSavage said:


> I'm also fond of all sorts of roleplay.
> 
> "Forgive me father, for I have sinned. I got reamed out by six black guys in the gym locker room and I liked it. A lot."
> "You dirty slut. That's three hail Marys while you suck my cock."



I'm not into roleplay, I just like to fuck

So suck my cock and shut the fuck up, Red


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Hewge said:


> It took a while for this thread to become 100% talking about fetishes and other sexual desires



I'd like to take some credit for that, with pride. Although I think that Mizu and Voldov did the heavy lifting.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn, is it getting warm in here?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Being totally honest with you, RedSavage. You and I are cut from a similar kinky cloth.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'd like to take some credit for that, with pride. Although I think that Mizu and Voldov did the heavy lifting.



And then along came RedSavage...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Well RedSavage went for broke, of course. ^_^


----------



## Renarde (Jan 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I'm also fond of all sorts of roleplay.
> 
> "Forgive me father, for I have sinned. I got reamed out by six black guys in the gym locker room and I liked it. A lot."
> "You dirty slut. That's three hail Marys while you suck my cock."



Roleplay is a wonderful thing, but it requires a degree of sexual honesty and openness which unfortunately is hard to come by.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

Hewge said:


> It took a while for this thread to become 100% talking about fetishes and other sexual desires



Too damn long!



RestlessDreamer said:


> Funny enough, I like my boobs fun and perky. My ex-GF had 36D's. They were nice, but for some reason I always prefer a more petite frame (not skinny, just smaller) and size B breasts.



I wish I had a petite frame and B cups instead of a big Amazonian frame and A cups. I have a looong way to go before HRT forms anything interesting. 



Volkodav said:


> I'm not into roleplay, I just like to fuck
> 
> So suck my cock and shut the fuck up, Red



_Make me._
No seriously. Make me. I'd be into that. 



RestlessDreamer said:


> Being totally honest with you, RedSavage. You and I are cut from a similar kinky cloth.



Once upon a time I gave a shit about modesty. Then I kind of realized my code of ethics behind sex was doing nothing but causing my life harm, guilt, and stress, so I let go and lemme tell ya. It's great being a heathen.I chose a hellhound-esque 'sona for a reason. 



isuckatdrawing said:


> And then along came RedSavage...





RestlessDreamer said:


> Well RedSavage went for broke, of course. ^_^



Hey, ask the shameless writer what she's into, and she'll paint you a picture you'll _feel._



Renarde said:


> Roleplay is a wonderful thing, but for it requires a degree of sexual honesty and openness which unfortunately is hard to come by.



And creativity and conviction as well! Which is simply hard to come by. If that other person isn't INTO it, it falls flat because you can really feel it in the air. Things get awkward as hell.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I was never modest. At least once I got out of my house growing up, started experimenting with other sexes, and enjoying life.

How far into the HRT are you, RedSavage? I actually respect the hell out of you. I dabbled with the idea of going for it multiple times. Kind of wish I had (even though I am 100% aware of how challenging that path can be). :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

I much prefer sweetness in the bedroom. >.> Sometimes my fiance wants me to be mean...but I just love him too much to be too nasty. I'm all for kisses and "I love you's"


----------



## Renarde (Jan 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> And creativity and conviction as well! Which is simply hard to come by. If that other person isn't INTO it, it falls flat because you can really feel it in the air. Things get awkward as hell.



All of the yes. Mostly, it requires someone to be completely comfortable with their sexuality and so many people are SUPER repressed which makes me sad. It's like a whole world of things that people miss out on because of their sexual hangups.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> _Make me._
> No seriously. Make me. I'd be into that.



I'd make you and then some just for saying that, you little bitch.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Again, Butters, that's the way it should be. But sometimes you want to let your freak flag fly and just do something outlandish. 

Or so I feel.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Again, Butters, that's the way it should be. But sometimes you want to let your freak flag fly and just do something outlandish.
> 
> Or so I feel.



Agreed.
I'm tired of people having to cover up their sexuality.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Again, Butters, that's the way it should be. But sometimes you want to let your freak flag fly and just do something outlandish.
> 
> Or so I feel.



Oh, I'm not hatin. :V It's just hard for me to humiliate a loved one.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Also, I'm glad to see this thread explode in its moment-to-moment activity. Always nice to know that good-old-fashioned sexual discussion still gets people chatting. ^_^


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Also, I'm glad to see this thread explode in its moment-to-moment activity. Always nice to know that good-old-fashioned sexual discussion still gets people chatting. ^_^



I think some of our visitors are just a little hot and bothered. :V


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh, I'm not hatin. :V It's just hard for me to humiliate a loved one.



My ex was HUGE into S&M. Choking, leather, what-have-you. Could only climax if she was being controlled. Humiliation is only humiliation if it isn't welcome. Otherwise, it's just an aggressive display of power and ferocious sexuality.

Again, as long as it's welcome and the activity is not conveyed in a way that makes the person feel violated, then S&M can be rather pleasant. The trick to it is never betraying the trust you two have founded.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2015)

@Red High five a brutha! Or, in this case a sista BUT SLANG IS SLANG BRUH. I don't understand it either, but I've liked it since I was a little one. Seriously, if Little Bear was on TV with the episode "Bigger Little Bear" you can sure as hell bet I got a boner. And I wasn't even sexually active or desiring sex back then, obviously, I was just rock-hard attracted to big fuzzy creatures. When I discovered masturbating, I didn't look at porn. I looked at videos of Warcraft, where the player was growing NPCs to ridiculous sizes. (oh murr fuckin drakonids and worgens towering over castles (whoops instaboner)). And that was like 6 or 7 years ago. If I had an estimate I'd guess I've had my pleasure of enjoying a macro pic or vid at least 9-10k times. Hardly anything WASN'T macro, and if that was the case, I pretended it was macro. I used to not care about what gender the subject was either, but lately if I'm not browsing the latest macro art, I'm finding something specific, which typically involves space/female words of any sort. I have never specifically searched for male words.

@Volk Damn that's a good question. I dunno. Maybe wanting macro is like sub, and being macro is like dom. Because clearly, in a fight with a micro VS a macro, who is the most dominant figure. (hint: not Stuart Little) but idk. Lately I'd like to believe it stems from my lust of bigger and bigger tits, but my lack of enjoyment of hyper, so macro pretty much solves that. You can have your tits sized to order, and a body in proportion with them. But that doesn't explain my childhood, nor does it explain my love for even simply seeing massive digitigrade legs (which is why I'm partially into feral if its macro, because I have a soft spot for digitigrade legs), or meaty paws on a city, or agender pictures, whatever other contingencies you can think of. I'm just into it. My only explaination is I was born this was. As cringy as that sounds, as a kid I had no idea sex  was even a thing.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I was never modest. At least once I got out of my house growing up, started experimenting with other sexes, and enjoying life.
> How far into the HRT are you, RedSavage? I actually respect the hell out of you. I dabbled with the idea of going for it multiple times. Kind of wish I had (even though I am 100% aware of how challenging that path can be). :/



I'm about 7 months in! And yeah, it's been difficult. Family more or less denies and ignores it. I'm so far in the closet I can see Narnia. It is extremely difficult. But at the same time? Worth it. It's not a light decision however. Only do so if a happy life without it is completely impossible. Me? I was to the point of hating myself. Repression. Drug, alcohol, and rage addiction. All of it. I'd been confused and conflicted and guilty about it since 12/13, but I'd been in denial about it since I hit 20. I had a breaking point and I realized I would not have a happy life unless I allowed myself to be who I was. To have the body I wanted. So, I pulled strings, got my meds, and here I am 7 months later. Clean, working full time, and with a lot of my demons buried and talked out. 

Life is just better, despite the challenges. And if you think you can achieve that then it's the right choice. Also, it helps to loosen one's definition of trans. Transgender does not mean self-hating, cock-mutilation, hormone riddled, surgery chasing entity. It simply means you don't feel like you're entirely the sex you were born. You don't have to take HRT. You don't have to get surgery. I certainly don't plan on doing the latter, and I feel ambiguous about my sexuality and gender a lot of times. I'm an inbetween genderbender supreme with a side of freaky. And I'm happy with that. 



Renarde said:


> All of the yes. Mostly, it requires someone to be completely comfortable with their sexuality and so many people are SUPER repressed which makes me sad. It's like a whole world of things that people miss out on because of their sexual hangups.



No joke. Just... just relax! It's sex! It's fun. It's....also kind of hilarious stuff when you think about the logistics of it! (grunt grunt---sploosh)



Volkodav said:


> I'd make you and then some just for saying that, you little bitch.



I----




-pants- oh my yes



funky3000 said:


> @Red High five a brutha! Or, in this case a sista BUT SLANG IS SLANG BRUH. I don't understand it either, but I've liked it since I was a little one. Seriously, if Little Bear was on TV with the episode "Bigger Little Bear" you can sure as hell bet I got a boner. And I wasn't even sexually active or desiring sex back then, obviously, I was just rock-hard attracted to big fuzzy creatures. When I discovered masturbating, I didn't look at porn. I looked at videos of Warcraft, where the player was growing NPCs to ridiculous sizes. (oh murr fuckin drakonids and worgens towering over castles (whoops instaboner)). And that was like 6 or 7 years ago. If I had an estimate I'd guess I've had my pleasure of enjoying a macro pic or vid at least 9-10k times. Hardly anything WASN'T macro, and if that was the case, I pretended it was macro. I used to not care about what gender the subject was either, but lately if I'm not browsing the latest macro art, I'm finding something specific, which typically involves space/female words of any sort. I have never specifically searched for male words.
> .



 This is FASCINATING. Like from anyone else it'd be weird. But we're on the topic. I know you. And you're being honest and frank and just---wow. Utterly interesting. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm in an open triad, I'm out to everyone about it, even at work (and I teach), and you know what?  I'm glad I surround myself with people who see me as the kind of person I am.  Covering up sexuality is just so wrong to me...but I'm lucky to be able to be open about who I am.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> @Volk Damn that's a good question. I dunno. Maybe wanting macro is like sub, and being macro is like dom. Because clearly, in a fight with a micro VS a macro, who is the most dominant figure. (hint: not Stuart Little) but idk. Lately I'd like to believe it stems from my lust of bigger and bigger tits, but my lack of enjoyment of hyper, so macro pretty much solves that. You can have your tits sized to order, and a body in proportion with them. But that doesn't explain my childhood, nor does it explain my love for even simply seeing massive digitigrade legs (which is why I'm partially into feral if its macro, because I have a soft spot for digitigrade legs), or meaty paws on a city, or agender pictures, whatever other contingencies you can think of. I'm just into it. My only explaination is I was born this was. As cringy as that sounds, as a kid I had no idea sex  was even a thing.





Hmm that is really interesting, and I believe some fetishes like this really do just crop up when you're young without realising it.

Ever heard of the computer game Black & White?


----------



## Hewge (Jan 15, 2015)

I just hope this thread doesn't get locked like the last one did... and the one before that! And before that.

This is how it starts. Then *BAM*, Someone confesses to illegal and gr0ss activities. _*instalocked*_


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hmm that is really interesting, and I believe some fetishes like this really do just crop up when you're young without realising it.
> 
> Ever heard of the computer game Black & White?



Yup. Ima be hecka straight, I've pawed several times to some hacked recordings of it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh, I'm not hatin. :V It's just hard for me to humiliate a loved one.



I'd feel like an asshole...It'd literally hurt me to say things like that to a loved one, even if I didn't mean it.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 15, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh, I'm not hatin. :V It's just hard for me to humiliate a loved one.



Roleplay doesn't necessarily mean humiliation. I've done pet/master play where I was treated really nicely, and that was still definitely hot.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Roleplay doesn't necessarily mean humiliation. I've done pet/master play where I was treated really nicely, and that was still definitely hot.



Pet play is hardly hardcore. (I've done it a few times) More cutesy than anything. I'm talking about some serious shit like sounding/other pain play or calling your loved one worthless/trash. You know violent stuff.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

"Don't let society reprimand you, be yourself."
*Turns into a gross thing."
"Not THAT much."


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

I've never even had my first kiss... 



I don't belong here... :/


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I've never even had my first kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't belong here... :/



It can all start with a kiss, Kleric...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Pet play is hardly hardcore. (I've done it a few times) More cutesy than anything.



Mmm I dunno about that
It can be pretty hardcore.



Kleric said:


> I've never even had my first kiss...
> 
> I don't belong here... :/



You can still talk about it with us!!!!!


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I've never even had my first kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't belong here... :/



*pins Kleric to the ground*

Do I look macro from this perspective?? Â·AÂ·


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

And then turns into a BDSM groupsex with people wearing gorilas costumes!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I've never even had my first kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't belong here... :/



Neither have I, and yet here I be.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm in the honour's band yet...
Why am I so tired of these things?
I'm really just... tired of having to stay out so late.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 15, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Pet play is hardly hardcore. (I've done it a few times) More cutesy than anything. I'm talking about some serious shit like sounding/other pain play or calling your loved one worthless/trash. You know violent stuff.



Pet play doesn't have to be sweet or cutesy. If your pet is bad... you can punish them. >:3


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You can still talk about it with us!!!!!



I'm not sure how I would. 
I am kind of a blank slate when it comes to this.



isuckatdrawing said:


> Neither have I, and yet here I be.


I'll join your corner of the ring.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Mmm I dunno about that
> It can be pretty hardcore.



We talking pet play or slave play? 

@Kleric: :c Don't feel bad. We've all been there.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Again, Red, I respect the hell out of you. And not simply because you are following your path, but that you are doing so along with the trials and tribulations that accompany it. You have my love and respect for certain.

I look forward to hearing more of your progress and your getting to the conclusion you seek.

Also, you and me are kink buddies, for sure.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> We talking pet play or slave play?


Guess you could consider it both...
I'm not into the little puppy headpats and barking and stuff. I'm into slave/pet play in cages, that sort of thing. Hard to explain





Does this interest you?


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 15, 2015)

not hardcore until you get to the women contemplating dogs' knees and tiles.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I'll join your corner of the ring.



 Can i join you guys?


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I've never even had my first kiss...
> I don't belong here... :/



I wouldn't feel bad about that at all. Hint? Don't sweat it. Seriously. Just let it happen naturally and effortlessly. The more you obsess and fret the harder it will be to connect with someone.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I wouldn't feel bad about that at all. Hint? Don't sweat it. Seriously. Just let it happen naturally and effortlessly. The more you obsess and fret the harder it will be to connect with someone.


Oh, I wasn't complaining. I was just stating something I thought would be funny in this current situation. xD

Here, I'll attempt to give my 2 cents.

Watching two people "make love" is what gets me going. Not that fast hardcore crap, It just seems so meaningless. I like it slow and intimate... two people just lost in each other.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's the biggest tip of your life, Kleric: Whatever firsts you have? Kisses, makeout sessions, oral sex, intercourse? They'll feel magical and monumental to you. But you will be awful at it and so will your partner.

Just have fun. The feelings and emotions you carry away from those encounters will be what you hold dear, and not some sense of prowess. Just don't rush into things and make sure your firsts of any scenario are with someone whom you love, respect, and appreciate.

EDIT: Sorry if this is repetitive in nature. But I mean it. Connection is what saves us from feeling forever forgotten.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Again, Red, I respect the hell out of you. And not simply because you are following your path, but that you are doing so along with the trials and tribulations that accompany it. You have my love and respect for certain.
> I look forward to hearing more of your progress and your getting to the conclusion you seek.
> Also, you and me are kink buddies, for sure.



Aw. Thanks. XwX

And for sure! I totally have a blog where I take seriously dirty pictures of myself, but it's also a sort of progress site for my transition. There's not much to it yet, and I won't bother posting a link here, but I hope to look over it one day and see a transformation into the woman I am.

And heeeee yesssss <333 Buddies forever.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Red, if you ever feel ready enough to send me a link, I'd love to see it. Honestly!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Here's the biggest tip of your life, Kleric: Whatever firsts you have? Kisses, makeout sessions, oral sex, intercourse? They'll feel magical and monumental to you. *But you will be awful at it and so will your partner.*



...unless you were 18 and your first time having sex was with a 60+ year old pianist...damn I didn't know a thing, but he sure did.  Another mini-confession.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm curious too.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I am kind of a blank slate when it comes to this.



~We can carve that slate FOR you. Ã²wÃ³ Ã´wÃ´


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Just don't rush into things and make sure your firsts of any scenario are with someone whom you love, respect, and appreciate.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if this is repetitive in nature. But I mean it. Connection is what saves us from feeling forever forgotten.



Currently what I've always been trying to do, but I appreciate the reminder in case I lose my way. â˜º


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> ...unless you were 18 and your first time having sex was with a 60+ year old pianist...damn I didn't know a thing, but he sure did.  Another mini-confession.



Did you fuck Liberace?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> ...unless you were 18 and your first time having sex was with a 60+ year old pianist...damn I didn't know a thing, but he sure did.  Another mini-confession.



I bet he was good with his fingers. 

My first time was with a girl my age. She was overeager to be "mature" and so was I. And we were just the absolute worst.

Were you in love with your first? How did you meet him? I would love to know the details!!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Did you fuck Liberace?



Hahaha!  Now THAT would be a story...


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Red, if you ever feel ready enough to send me a link, I'd love to see it. Honestly!



Well hot damn. Fuck it. We're on a roll here, and at this rate this link will get buried. 

My confession. My NSFW blog: -snipped for the sake of CYA-

It is ridiculously NSFW and every bit campy as you'd expect. Though there ARE some interesting text posts there. 



UrsusArtist said:


> ...unless you were 18 and your first time having sex was with a 60+ year old pianist...damn I didn't know a thing, but he sure did.  Another mini-confession.



Don't take this negatively, but I'm honestly at a loss for words. Just...this is mind boggling to me. Like something out of a smut book. O.O


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't bring myself to follow this thread anymore


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can't bring myself to follow this thread anymore



I thought the perv was strong with you. I could feel its power! Don't deny your destiny.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Well hot damn. Fuck it. We're on a roll here, and at this rate this link will get buried.
> 
> My confession. My NSFW blog: http://ladykillingmomma.tumblr.com/
> 
> ...



 Good luck with your transition gurl, nice dick though.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can't bring myself to follow this thread anymore



I appreciate how stupidly decadent this has become over the last few hours.

By the way, Red, I adore the blog! Super cute stuff! 

And if you lived in my state and I was available, I'd hook up with you in a heartbeat. Seriously!

Also, those boy shorts look adorable on you! 

By the way, did that piercing hurt? I can't even imagine undergoing that. I'm way to sensitive to everything. Pain and otherwise. I feel things way too intensely (unless I'm stupid drunk).


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can't bring myself to follow this thread anymore



WOMEN CONTEMPLATING DOGS KNEES AND PET PLAY


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I bet he was good with his fingers.
> 
> My first time was with a girl my age. She was overeager to be "mature" and so was I. And we were just the absolute worst.
> 
> Were you in love with your first? How did you meet him? I would love to know the details!!



He was GREAT with his fingers...and then some....I did fall for my first.  Met him online on a website for older men and their admirers like me (I've always been sexually attracted to mature men, and even some mature women).  Under the guise of doing research for my high school work, I met him at a Borders in Minneapolis.  I kissed him in his car that evening...not too long after that was my first experience.  He was a top...and he was so patient, so attentive to when I relaxed and when I tensed up.  The man taught me how to fuck in that first unforgettable night.

We were together for about a year and a half, but we both weren't emotionally mature enough for the relationship to continue.  We stayed friends until he passed recently.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> WOMEN CONTEMPLATING DOGS KNEES AND PET PLAY



What are dog knees


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

I have spread my influence here.

My job is done~

Carry on my children! Carry on and change the world!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can't bring myself to follow this thread anymore



Overstimulation?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have spread my influence here.
> 
> My job is done~
> 
> Carry on my children! Carry on and change the world!


I will Marazhu! I'll make you proud!!
*Sheds a tear... and pulls out a Katana*


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Distorted! Wanna do karate in the garage?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Overstimulation?



Yes... I might break into little pieces so I'll have to pause our dirty sessions in our profile.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Good luck with your transition gurl, nice dick though.



Thanks! And yeah Im fond of it myself. For a girl I'm pretty blessed and all. 



RestlessDreamer said:


> I appreciate how stupidly decadent this has become over the last few hours.
> By the way, Red, I adore the blog! Super cute stuff!
> And if you lived in my state and I was available, I'd hook up with you in a heartbeat. Seriously!
> Also, those boy shorts look adorable on you!
> By the way, did that piercing hurt? I can't even imagine undergoing that. I'm way to sensitive to everything. Pain and otherwise. I feel things way too intensely (unless I'm stupid drunk).



Ahhh thanks! You flatter <3 <3 <3 I love my boyshorts too. XwX


And really, honestly, not that much! It was more sore afterwards than it was painful. Like. It was NOWHERE near unbearable. 




Volkodav said:


> What are dog knees



https://www.google.com/search?q=wom...a=X&ei=f5a4VOPSEcGjgwTF5ICgAg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Everybody I know is too big of a wimp baby bitch to do the shit I like, so I never get to do it.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

That sounds very romantic, Ursus! I'm jealous. Sounds more emotionally resonant than my first time.

Although I'm sorry to hear of his passing. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Thanks! And yeah Im fond of it myself. For a girl I'm pretty blessed and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's reassuring to hear. I'd never get a piercing like that myself, but considering how sensitive that region is (for guy and girl alike) I would immediately assume it would just feel like death itself for days afterwards.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> That's reassuring to hear. I'd never get a piercing like that myself, but considering how sensitive that region is (for guy and girl alike) I would immediately assume it would just feel like death itself for days afterwards.



It doesn't. It feels sore to jack off immediately afterwards and some piercers recommend against doing so for a couple days or a week.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> That's reassuring to hear. I'd never get a piercing like that myself, but considering how sensitive that region is (for guy and girl alike) I would immediately assume it would just feel like death itself for days afterwards.



Yeah it's deeefinitely sore and you have to more or less be hands off for a week or so if you want it to heal right. 

Also! Random. Instead of double posting, hit "Edit Post" to edit new replies in!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> some piercers recommend against doing so for a couple days or a week.





Volkodav said:


> a couple days or a week.





Volkodav said:


> a week.



*BUT...  *


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

Aww, where'd everyone go? I just got the katana out.
I confess, I was enjoying all of this.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> *BUT...  *



I know ):
But it's worth it


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Aww, where'd everyone go? I just got the katana out.
> I confess, I was enjoying all of this.



I'm still around!

Also, thanks Red for the advice. I'm trying to consolidate my posts more often, but I tend to get distracted before I do. Curse my attention span. -_-


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> *BUT...  *



*dies laughing*


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> That sounds very romantic, Ursus! I'm jealous. Sounds more emotionally resonant than my first time.
> 
> Although I'm sorry to hear of his passing. My heart goes out to you.



Thank you, that's very sweet...unfortunately, with most of my attractions, I have to accept the fact that I will most likely outlive my partners...it's something that I haven't quite come to terms with, to be honest.  I love my guys, and I can't bear to think about the inevitable.

Here we are: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/15467824/


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

You can resist the urge to touch for a week, isuckatdrawing. Believe me - it feels like the first time when you wait long enough and climax.



UrsusArtist said:


> Thank you, that's very sweet...unfortunately, with most of my attractions, I have to accept the fact that I will most likely outlive my partners...it's something that I haven't quite come to terms with, to be honest. I love my guys, and I can't bear to think about the inevitable.
> 
> Here we are: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/15467824/



That's a very sweet pic, Ursus. Obviously you're into more mature men, but how more mature do you prefer them be?


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I know ):
> But it's worth it



It, really, REALLY fuckin' is worth it. 

I'm considering another one. A third and larger barbell on the bottom to make it an official ladder. 



RestlessDreamer said:


> Also, thanks Red for the advice. I'm trying to consolidate my posts more often, but I tend to get distracted before I do. Curse my attention span. -_-



No worries no worries. Shit, I almost double posted earlier.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I know ):
> But it's worth it



Wait so no orgasms at all? I mean, there are other ways... or would any orgasm effect the healing process?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> it feels like the first time when you wait long enough and climax.



This is true, I have _first-hand_ experience... hehe.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> It, really, REALLY fuckin' is worth it.
> 
> I'm considering another one. A third and larger barbell on the bottom to make it an official ladder.



Okay, so OBVIOUSLY I need to ask - what do the piercings do for you? You seem a major endorser of them, but I'd love to know more.

Mind you I have no tattoos or piercings. My skin is as untouched as the virgin snow.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> That's a very sweet pic, Ursus. Obviously you're into more mature men, but how more mature do you prefer them be?



When I was just a few years younger I used to be more picky, but as it stands now, a cutie who is in their late 30s and up...I can dig.  There are always exceptions to this rule, though.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Wait so no orgasms at all? I mean, there are other ways... or would any orgasm effect the healing process?


I don't think it would, but getting hard would probably hurt. I didn't jack off for a week.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Of course. ^_^


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Wait so no orgasms at all? I mean, there are other ways... or would any orgasm effect the healing process?



If you can do it without tugging the barbell too much---go for it. But you'll be sore and if you're too rough you may bleed. 
I got good with anal toys during the healing process. 



RestlessDreamer said:


> Okay, so OBVIOUSLY I need to ask - what do the piercings do for you? You seem a major endorser of them, but I'd love to know more.
> 
> Mind you I have no tattoos or piercings. My skin is as untouched as the virgin snow.



Sensation. The tug and pull of them really amp up the sensation. Hard to explain. They just make everything INTERESTING. And if you're into pain, being a little rough is fun. 


Also, mine are so well healed I can take them out and enjoy sex vanilla-style and put them back in the next day. In case the partner in question finds them uncomfortable. Mind you I've had mine for several years.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, again, consider me intrigued. ^_^

Thread is actually quieting down now! Is everyone falling asleep or has the conversation gotten too intense?


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I've been as real as I possibly can without spewing NSFW pictures all over this place.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

The one day I leave my house everyone goes crazy in the confessional. Geez...



Kleric said:


> Hey Distorted! Wanna do karate in the garage?



I'd like that actually. I'm a bit rusty but I still do a pretty good axe kick.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Well, again, consider me intrigued. ^_^
> 
> Thread is actually quieting down now! Is everyone falling asleep or has the conversation gotten too intense?



I'm about to hit the pillow myself, I have kids to teach in the morning.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Well, again, consider me intrigued. ^_^
> 
> Thread is actually quieting down now! Is everyone falling asleep or has the conversation gotten too intense?



got nothin to add that wouldnt be wildly inappropriate


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I'd like that actually. I'm a bit rusty but I still do a pretty good axe kick.


Sounds like a good time to me. â˜º


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Clauvio. Come on. Seriously?

Put in your two cents. ^_^


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn tired in this corner. 
Night all. Dream of sheepyotes doing terrible things with you. <3


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Super easy to come by with visual aids! <3

Advances aside, sleep well! ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

So my turn for a "confession."  I'm into vore.

Yep, that's all I've got.  >.>


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 16, 2015)

I feel like I've been complaining a lot, but I confess I'm having both doubts and hopes.

I feel like I'm putting a lot of effort into a lot of likely failure. I can't focus on anything else anymore, it's just this daunting workload.

I might be okay with that. I might not. I don't know. I was talking to someone about "the piece", the one piece you play and you just love playing it every day, and it's satisfying, and even the performances go fantastically, and I'm looking at this and there is certainly more than one of those on the table. Like, being a percussionist and playing the Third Construction from John Cage? That's a big fucking deal, but then again considering everything it could fully fall apart just as easily. But I honestly don't know, I'm still trying to recover and I look like a fucking ghost because my sleep has been wrecked ever since I got to school.


one confession that is a little dumb: sometimes i enjoy erp more than actual sex to the point where i just want erp


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

I sense love in the air tonight. :V

I'm off for the night as well. Interesting atmosphere tonight. A nice break from the usual bullshit. 

Night ya'll.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> So my turn for a "confession."  I'm into vore.
> 
> Yep, that's all I've got.  >.>



That's one of the few fetishes I can't get into, but I know quite a few people who are into that. I hate to put you on the spot, but can you describe the appeal in your own words? I don't expect to fully get it, but I'd love to have your perspective.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> I feel like I've been complaining a lot, but I confess I'm having both doubts and hopes.
> 
> I feel like I'm putting a lot of effort into a lot of likely failure. I can't focus on anything else anymore, it's just this daunting workload.
> 
> ...



ERP? I assume the RP is for role-play, but I'm not sure what the "E" is for.



Butters Shikkon said:


> I sense love in the air tonight. :V
> 
> I'm off for the night as well. Interesting atmosphere tonight. A nice break from the usual bullshit.
> 
> Night ya'll.



Love is always in the air. It just takes initiative from the crowd to bring it forward. I am ecstatic how tonight's thread went though. Hope it wasn't too coarse for people, but Lord knows I'm delighted at people laying bare their hopes and vices.

And good night, Butters!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> ERP? I assume the RP is for role-play, but I'm not sure what the "E" is for.


erotic role play. i don't know how common the "e" of erp is, but i've seen it so i thought it was more known than i credited it for

and when i say that i really do mean like

an IM messenger level of sex

I'm not a virgin and I've had some great sex but there's something i like about it equally


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Makes sense. The imagination is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

This is dying down quite fast without Red's lovable eroticism.
As tribute to this interesting moment in the confessions thread: The Katana...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 16, 2015)

it makes me uncomfortable knowing there's 14 users lurking

@Restless: sometimes I think I care about imaginary things and music more than other people and my own health


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 16, 2015)

I had my first Mountain Dew yesterday.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> This is dying down quite fast without Red's lovable eroticism.
> As tribute to this interesting moment in the confessions thread: The Katana...



Well after what Red shared with the group, I doubt anyone of us could even match in both loving enthusiasm and forthrightness. I could share some nudies, but no one wants that...

Cute blade, by the way. I had a katana ages ago, but had to give it away when we got rid of the old house.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> it makes me uncomfortable knowing there's 14 users



Don't be! You're among friends and fellow freaks.

And Evan, I live in my own head more than not. I think that's quite common!



-Sliqq- said:


> I had my first Mountain Dew yesterday.



Good lord! Take a shower, you reckless hedonist!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> That's one of the few fetishes I can't get into, but I know quite a few people who are into that. I hate to put you on the spot, but can you describe the appeal in your own words? I don't expect to fully get it, but I'd love to have your perspective.



It plays into the dom/sub thing quite a bit...relinquishing yourself entirely to someone.  That said, I'm pretty sure what does it for most "prey" is imagining sensation of...essentially a full-body blowjob.  Nevertheless, it is a super weird fetish.

I don't do hard vore/digestion (those are instant turn-offs for me).


Also, let it forever be known that, should anyone ever ask anything to the effect of "how bad can it get" here on the forums, we shall all unanimously reply "Confessions thread, page 220+."




-Sliqq- said:


> I had my first Mountain Dew yesterday.



I have a REALLY hard time believing that...but okay.




Evan of Phrygia said:


> it makes me uncomfortable knowing there's 14 users lurking



*14 lurkers a'LURKING.

._.*


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Cute blade, by the way. I had a katana ages ago, but had to give it away when we got rid of the old house.


How are you not off-put by my insane rape-face? :v


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm glad to play an active role in this sexual expression / debauchery.

Hopefully I don't get banned for it though. :/ I'm just so happy when people actually feel comfortable enough to talk about things of such a sensitive nature. It's incredibly sweet.

And phrased the way you put it, I can kind of see the vore appeal, although it's still not my cup of tea. ^_^



Kleric said:


> How are you not off-put by my insane rape-face? :v



Is that what that face is? I just assumed you were excited to be holding that katana!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 16, 2015)

I guess the reason i mention that is because i have no idea if i am sane anymore. like i can't be away from music for long periods of time, i've come to prefer shutting everyone out and just listening to or playing music for long stretches of time, and some times what actually makes me happy is just having a shit ton of work, even if i don't know if i'm actually capable of it.

like generally i'll hypothesize absurdly hard course demands because i want to. i'll make lists of pieces to play that will be 10-20 long just because.

and yet i still sometimes have motivational issues.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Is that what that face is? I just assumed you were excited to be holding that katana!


If I smiled like that normally, I would be scared of myself. ._.

Edit:


Evan of Phrygia said:


> I guess the reason i mention that is because i have no idea if i am sane anymore. like i can't be away from music for long periods of time, i've come to prefer shutting everyone out and just listening to or playing music for long stretches of time, and some times what actually makes me happy is just having a shit ton of work, even if i don't know if i'm actually capable of it.
> 
> like generally i'll hypothesize absurdly hard course demands because i want to. i'll make lists of pieces to play that will be 10-20 long just because.
> 
> and yet i still sometimes have motivational issues.



Sorry to hear that Evan. Last night I really felt like I was losing a bit of my sanity, I still don't know what was going on. But I hope the best for you. â˜º


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Evan, I spend a good chunk of my personal time wandering around listening to podcasts and music as I walk for *miles*. I'm talking upwards of 7 to 10 miles per day. And when I am not doing that, I feel more comfortable sketching or cooking than anything else.

I'm just not well-suited for social situations any more unless I prepare myself for it. Just make sure not to lose your sense of self if you decide to eschew social contact. And yeah, being productive is SUPER important to feeling grounded.

EDIT: Anyway, I'm going to go to bed myself. It's nearly 1 AM on the east coast (USA) and I really ought be establishing a proper sleep pattern instead of staying up all night again.

Love you all! So happy we were able to talk like this! Sleep well and remember: Always be yourself! ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

I kinda feel ya there Evan...When I'm not in class or doing homework, I am listening to music.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 16, 2015)

Perhaps.

I just get nervous. I know that more than enough people have questioned my sanity when it comes to the workload I set for myself (my parents, counselor, some teachers, even some people here) because I'll sometimes end up destroying myself but almost kind of wanting that.

I don't know. I'm looking forward to the fact that I'm going to be fucked in every single class and working my ass off to make it happen. I guess deep down I refuse to believe I can't do it

I should sleep now to not ruin tomorrow, but i guess to kinda summarize the kind of life i want to set myself, i'm going to be rehearsing close to nonstop from tomorrow at noon until sunday evening, a majority being for a group that works their members extremely hard

and then on MLK day, I'm just going to practice more and do homework, and maybe just sleep a bit.

I guess I kinda wanna be crazy if crazy means I have the knowledge I'm looking for.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 16, 2015)

ive never had any feelings towards others (aside from friendship inb4 that isnt an emotionand am kinda confused about my sexuality as a result ) 
i dont really have anybody i can call a true friend, and im lonely and worried that itll never happen.
i have self confidence issues. 
i hate sweet foods like cake.
i can only cook about 2 things.
im starting to doubt if art is my true calling.
uhhh 
thats it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 16, 2015)

That's quite sad to hear.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

I get attached to people way too easily and then I have a hard time letting go.
I give out my heart too easily.
God I'm such a whore.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Same here, Fenrir. :/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I get attached to people way too easily and then I have a hard time letting go.
> I give out my heart too easily.
> God I'm such a whore.



That happened to me too! I got too attached to someone (which is not a good thing) but I managed to do it... I severed the ties but I felt "heartbroken"


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't get attached to people that easily because as a tutor, I can't...I tutored a few hundred people over the course of four years back at my community college.  I was there to do for them what I could, hopefully to the point that they would never need my help again...and I would thus never see them again.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Normally I know who not to get attached to, but I'd be lying if I said that hasn't happened to me... well once anyway, I still don't know what's going on. .-.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 16, 2015)

I am the same way. It's easy to love but so hard to let go. I don't  know if that's a good thing or not.

I am happy to see that Mara's heart is mending. It hurts, but the scars are stronger and perhaps more tender.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh I just HAD to go cook didn't I and miss all that fuckin excitement >:l God dammit stomach.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Oh I just HAD to go cook didn't I and miss all that fuckin excitement >:l God dammit stomach.



220 to 226


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 16, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> 220 to 226



Oh I read It all, I read it AAALLLLLL.......*breathes heavily*


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

I go a bit haywire when people get too close to me. I freak out and do stupid things. I recently went through that with someone and it really bothers me how I reacted. I'm working on it though. Hopefully I can work through my issues and finally be able to fully connect to someone. I doubt anyone would want to deal with my crazy though.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I go a bit haywire when people get too close to me. I freak out and do stupid things. I recently went through that with someone and it really bothers me how I reacted. I'm working on it though. Hopefully I can work through my issues and finally be able to fully connect to someone. I doubt anyone would want to deal with my crazy though.


Don't worry, I'm sure they're very willing to deal with your crazy...


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure they're very willing to deal with your crazy...



I sure hope so. Cause I really did enjoy my time with them.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Oh I read It all, I read it AAALLLLLL.......*breathes heavily*



So yeah, that happened.  xD

Will probably have a dream related to all that shit tonight...I just hope it doesn't involve doing things with a 60-year-old pianist.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

You. People. Are. Seriously. Amazing. Seriously. Really.
Can we keep this going on, please?

As for myself, I'm afraid I'm almost a complete and utter virgin. Never had sex with another person in my entire life so far, and most of my time is spent fantasizing about how those encounters would be. I know what turns me on a visual and theoretical level thanks to looking at porn, but I've never experienced the real thing and wouldn't know if all those things would hold up for me either.

As for getting attached to people... well, I'm not going to lie, I like being attached, I love it, I love being in love and caring for someone and having someone care for me, the problem is... yeah, I've also never had someone for me in real life.

@Evan of Phrygia:
Actually, your attitude makes sense to me. Sometimes, it's the kind of attitude I'd like to have myself because of how satisfying it feels to pull all that knowledge and work off.
Only thing that makes me afraid is for you to oversleeep after being here...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> You. People. Are. Seriously. Amazing. Seriously. Really.
> Can we keep this going on, please?
> 
> As for myself, I'm afraid I'm almost a complete and utter virgin. Never had sex with another person in my entire life so far, and most of my time is spent fantasizing about how those encounters would be. I know what turns me on a visual and theoretical level thanks to looking at porn, but I've never experienced the real thing and wouldn't know if all those things would hold up for me either.
> ...



My god this guy is such a hopeless romantic. We really need to hook this guy up with someone.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

I just woke up about 20 minutes ago. This thread. Really guys


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My god this guy is such a hopeless romantic. We really need to hook this guy up with someone.


Oh, it's not like I've not experienced love or mateship either, it's just the one time I got really, really, really enganged with somebody it was online and now it is no more, so, for once, I'd like someone who's not miles away to cuddle with and such. Hence why I said I had never someone else 'in real life'.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Oh, it's not like I've not experienced love or mateship either, it's just the one time I got really, really, really enganged with somebody it was online and now it is no more, so, for once, I'd like someone who's not miles away to cuddle with and such. Hence why I said I had never someone else 'in real life'.



The world is small my fuzzy friend. You'll never know that one guy in my network of online husbandos maybe in your area and is willing to share their love


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The world is small my fuzzy friend. You'll never know that one guy in my network of online husbandos maybe in your area and is willing to share their love


Your 'network of online husbandos'...? That aside, thanks, but no thanks, I'd much rather know the guy from some former interaction before I even think about dating him. I'm not one for 'hooking up' just like that, I like to see there's something else.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 16, 2015)

B-but all I want do is to help

*cries in the corner*


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

You could do what I do and just not care about sexual interaction at all. Trust me, after accepting asexuality it makes life so much easier as I spent all of my teens feeling angry and annoyed that I never got a date but now I just don't care and my life has improved dramatically. Try it and see if it helps.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but all I want do is to help
> 
> *cries in the corner*


Awwww, don't worry like that Marazu, your heart is the right place.




Kinharia said:


> You could do what I do and just not care about sexual interaction at all. Trust me, after accepting asexuality it makes life so much easier as I spent all of my teens feeling angry and annoyed that I never got a date but now I just don't care and my life has improved dramatically. Try it and see if it helps.


I'm not quite annoyed... just a tad frustrated that I have not been able to start anything because of my life's circumstances. My parents want me in the closet and with a girl, so even trying to look for guys is out of the question for now; as a result, everything has stayed at the level of long-distance. Not that I mind inmensely (in fact, a lot of it was wonderful), but I'd like to experience it beyond that. I basically don't have the sexual life I'd want because I'm afraid at my parents' reaction, not because of bad luck in asking guys out.


----------



## shteev (Jan 16, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> You could do what I do and just not care about sexual interaction at all. Trust me, after accepting asexuality it makes life so much easier as I spent all of my teens feeling angry and annoyed that I never got a date but now I just don't care and my life has improved dramatically. Try it and see if it helps.



That's like saying, "If you're straight and have trouble finding a girlfriend, go gay and find a boyfriend!"

People can't so easily swap their sexuality

And I can say with certainty that I won't become asexual because I don't want the headache, because I would be unhappy leading a life without coupling and companionship and

Well

FUCKIN'


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 16, 2015)

Asexuality is a lie


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

shteev said:


> That's like saying, "If you're straight and have trouble finding a girlfriend, go gay and find a boyfriend!"
> 
> People can't so easily swap their sexuality
> 
> ...


Aseuxality does not imply lack of companionship or romantic feelings. From what I understand, it just means people don't experience sexual attraction on a primary level (E.G. 'That turns me on!'). They still fall in love, have mates, and consent to sex just to please their partner.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Aseuxality does not imply lack of companionship or romantic feelings. From what I understand, it just means people don't experience sexual attraction on a primary level (E.G. 'That turns me on!'). They still fall in love, have mates, and consent to sex just to please their partner.



So what if the guy is asexual

How will he get an erection?

Penis pump?


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Aseuxality does not imply lack of companionship or romantic feelings. From what I understand, it just means people don't experience sexual attraction on a primary level (E.G. 'That turns me on!'). They still fall in love, have mates, and consent to sex just to please their partner.



Pretty much this. It also for me means I no longer feel the need to seek out anyone which makes life easier. If someone wanted to be in a relationship with me I'd do the cuddling, whatever to make them happy.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So what if the guy is asexual
> 
> How will he get an erection?
> 
> Penis pump?



*shrug* got me on that one.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So what if the guy is asexual
> 
> How will he get an erection?


How do I explain this... some might really not be interested and feel it's weird and akward, others may actually pull it off, but only just for the moment and only when their partners asks and they accept.
Am I right, Kinharia?


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

A relationship with a guy who is Asexual will be awkward for the other if they want sex seeing as that is the absolute last thing we'd be thinking on. Unless the other person doesn't mind completely ignoring that part of the relationship I believe it -could- work. For me sexual interaction just... it doesn't work out the way it should at all and would leave the other disappointed.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

You can love someone and not be sexually intimate with them...but if the asexual person respects the physical needs of their partner, perhaps they should consider if both are emotionally able to handle an open relationship.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh well..

I think I'll be hibernating for a long time. Catch ya'll later


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

Human sexuality is far too complex for its own good, sometimes!


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Y'all are a bit off base with asexuality. Best I had it described to me, by an asexual friend of mine, is that sex for asexuals is like a different flavor of ice cream. Sure, they can enjoy it.  It's ice cream after all. But it's certainly not their FAVORITE flavor in the run of things, but if it's with someone they like they really don't mind. Their favorite flavor of ice cream is more emotional and platonic interactions, and love is certainly included in that mix.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Y'all are a bit off base with asexuality. Best I had it described to me, by an asexual friend of mine, is that sex for asexuals is like a different flavor of ice cream. Sure, they can enjoy it and all! It's ice cream after all. But it's certainly not their FAVORITE flavor in the run of things, but if it's with someone they like they really don't mind. Their favourite flavor of ice cream is more emotional amd platonic interactions, and love is certainly included in that mix.


Many thanks for the clarification, Red! Quite good to know this side of the matter as well.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

Red I am basing Asexuality off of my own experiences with it. Sex isn't impossible, it is just something that I find revolting ^^


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

What's revolting about two or more human beings rubbing on each other a whole lot in many different ways, and covering each other in various bodily secretions?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Morning, world. Glad to see everyone is still talking. ^_^


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Red I am basing Asexuality off of my own experiences with it. Sex isn't impossible, it is just something that I find revolting ^^




Well I meant as a general explanation for people who are at a loss. There's different ranges of asexuality, obviously. I was explaining the simplest version of it is all. I certainly respect your views on it.



RestlessDreamer said:


> Morning, world. Glad to see everyone is still talking. ^_^



Meh. I should be asleep. It's my day off for chrissakes. And yet here I am. Ha


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

When you put it in such lovely context how could I ever know 

Don't know why but I always found both hetro and gay sex to just be sick. And trying sex out made me feeling "Wait that's it? This wasn't great, it was even okay. It was just meh" Who knows I may try gay sex sometime and see if that works out.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Meh. I should be asleep. It's my day off for chrissakes. And yet here I am. Ha


With interlocutors and topics such as these, who wants to be asleep?

Also, good morning to you too, Restlessdreamer!


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> With interlocutors and topics such as these, who wants to be asleep?



Ha. This gal, who works 14 hour days and gets a meager 6 hours of sleep (or less) 6 days a week before getting her two days off. From 3am to 8pm is usually how my day starts and ends, getting up and falling back down in bed.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Meh. I should be asleep. It's my day off for chrissakes. And yet here I am. Ha



Eh. Unless you have important errands to run, I always feel that days off were made for wasting however you like. Whether that be social stuff or dicking around.

What do you do for a living, Red? Restaurant?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Ha. This gal, who works 14 hour days and gets a meager 6 hours of sleep (or less) 6 days a week before getting her two days off. From 3am to 8pm is usually how my day starts and ends, getting up and falling back down in bed.


Hmmmm, I won't dictaminate what you should do, but maybe it's really best if you got some more sleep before getting back.

Just so this does not turn into complete chitchat, I confess I have nothing to confess right now; things are far too entertaining in their current shape!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Good point, Ariosto. We need to keep this ship on course.

Confession for the day: I find it really hard to be happy before night time. Something about daylight generally drags me down and I'm not a fan of crowds or other people (in general, I mean). But when it's dark out, no one is around and everything is peaceful. I much prefer it.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Eh. Unless you have important errands to run, I always feel that days off were made for wasting however you like. Whether that be social stuff or dicking around.
> 
> What do you do for a living, Red? Restaurant?



Sleeping is generally how I waste my days off. Haha. I'm in bed on my phone. And I drive a truck for a living. Dairy tankers. 50,000 pounds of raw milk, and I go from Stephenville to Houston round trip daily.  



Ariosto said:


> Hmmmm, I won't dictaminate what you should do, but maybe it's really best if you got some more sleep before getting back.



Yeah I've got quite the sleep deficit. Think I'll take a nap. 


And OT. When I was homeless I stole food from Walmart. I was always missing the free dinner because I was working, but I had to wait 3 weeks until I got a pay check cause Id just starting there. Hunger is a very harsh feeling. One Im familiar with.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

When I was on holiday in England one time I had a twenty minute conversation with a so-called celebrity. I had no idea who they were and I still don't know who they were but apparently people were impressed I treated someone of their status like a normal person, to me they were a normal person and had good taste in music. I only figured out they had that status when after a while of talking people were running up asking for their autograph.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

I confess that I tend to calm my anxiety through eating; however, something unusual has happened lately in that eating a lot, or eating sweet things, does not satsify or please me, and all it does is bring even more stress. At the same time, I'm so accustomed to eating things that I end up resorting to it all the same. It's a bit of a vicious cycle, but as I've implied, I think I am breaking from it, thanks to exercising and possibly a change of mentality.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Better than needing to alleviate anxiety through drinking. I know that all too well... :/

Bit somber/fun confession: I could probably drink any of you under the table. Regardless of body weight, I'm pretty certain of it. Although bear in mind I'm a super flirty (read: not horny, flirty) drunk. So I'll be making constant verbal advances and flirtations.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Better than needing to alleviate anxiety through drinking. I know that all too well... :/



:c 
What can I say? I hope it isn't life-damagingly heavy, and that you might leave it behind fully someday. I don't know why, but people who drink always have my sympathy.

Sometimes I feel really weird interacting over these forums. Being represented by a species I don't belong to, behind a name that is not mine and using a language that is not my mother one... it feels almost like leading a double life.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

I feel as an Irishman this is a big confession. I can not stand Guinness. The taste of that vile English pisswater is enough to make me sick.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I feel as an Irishman this is a big confession. I can not stand Guinness. The taste of that vile English pisswater is enough to make me sick.



Why does everything the Irish don't like have to be made English in some way?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> :c
> What can I say? I hope it isn't life-damagingly heavy, and that you might leave it behind fully someday. I don't know why, but people who drink always have my sympathy.
> 
> Sometimes I feel really weird interacting over these forums. Being represented by a species I don't belong to, behind a name that is not mine and using a language that is not my mother one... it feels almost like leading a double life.



It's pretty heavy, but I'm not falling over drunk. I think the issue is my resistance has grown much higher so I don't get affected by it much (hence leading to heavier drinking). But yeah, I need to gradually reduce my intake for certain. Being on leave from work for months due to a broken toe and then having my mother die during that has caused me to be rather careless. That's the biggest issue - the idleness combined with existential ennui.

But drawing has helped hold my focus and been good for keeping me away from the stuff a bit more than usual. Just need to keep active, that's all.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

To be honest Fallowfox the only I call "English" to describe vile is Guinness mainly down to it being viewed as an Irish drink, regardless of the fact that an English company owns it. I don't call anything else as "Vile English xxx"


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Asexuality is lack of sexual attraction
while i can look at someone and say "wow they're  really hot, i want to fuck them", an asexual is more like "that is nice to look at"


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Y'all are a bit off base with asexuality. Best I had it described to me, by an asexual friend of mine, is that sex for asexuals is like a different flavor of ice cream. Sure, they can enjoy it. It's ice cream after all. But it's certainly not their FAVORITE flavor in the run of things, but if it's with someone they like they really don't mind. Their favorite flavor of ice cream is more emotional and platonic interactions, and love is certainly included in that mix.



Well, by that definition, I am asexual.  That would certainly explain a lot...

For me, the emotional interactions bear far more weight than the sexual interactions...probably because I'm an empath, and that I perceive emotion as beauty. All of that ties in to my demisexuality.
That said, I cannot stand to see a pair of humans going at it.  All I get is shame and a nauseous feeling in my gut. However, when I see a pair of anthros in the same situation, I perceive everything but shame (and nausea).


Confession:
I confess that my former confession was timed as to minimize viewers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2015)

Is demisexuality a real psychological phenomenon, or is it another special snowflake term?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Special snowflake term


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Is demisexuality a real psychological phenomenon, or is it another special snowflake term?



I don't really know actually...if I am asexual, then demisexual may be a redundant term.  Hell, demisexuals may all be asexuals and just not know it.

I'm not sure if demisexual fits me anyways...there have been several individuals (some male, and some female) over the years with whom I felt an immediate emotional bond (upon meeting them).


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Demisexuality was a term made up by someone as a joke on a Mary sue role play board
the basic definition is "i dont feel sexual attraction until i know that person well and form an emotional bond "
Basically, what the majority of people who dont fuck around feel


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Demisexuality was a term made up by someone as a joke on a Mary sue role play board
> the basic definition is "i dont feel sexual attraction until i know that person well and form an emotional bond "
> Basically, what the majority of people who dont fuck around feel



Okay, well then it sounds snowflaky as fuck.  Asexuality it is then.  Q_Q


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Okay, well then it sounds snowflaky as fuck.  Asexuality it is then.  Q_Q



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Welcome aboard!



Apparently, "asexual" is a far broader term than I ever realized.  So yeah.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Hmm, I kind of only have interest in personality as well, and people mean just about nothing to me until I know them... yet I considered myself Pansexual, or Bisexual in-case no one knew that more specific term. Maybe it's a bit different for me, because I CAN be attracted to people I do not know, however I would never ever let myself go off and pursue someone for those reasons because personal bonds mean so much more to me.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Okay, well then it sounds snowflaky as fuck.  Asexuality it is then.  Q_Q




I should clarify. Asexual towards humans.  Still bisexual towards anthros.

I'm so weird.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm hyper sexual but only in the context of interacting with the person I monogamously bond to. Which has always sort of perplexed me. My sex drive is high and I'd like to be able to do casual, I envy people who can.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

For me there is a separation between love and lust. My partners and I are on the same page, don't get jealous of each other when we have encounters with others, and know that our love for one another supplants any extracurricular activities we may have.

I do understand that not everyone can have this mindset...not getting jealous is a difficult thing.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 16, 2015)

I confess to drinking excessive amounts of coffee everyday. Usually within the first hour of waking I will have consumed at least 15 tsp's of instant coffee 

I'm so dependent on caffeine that if my morning ritual isn't carried out, my brain will function at only 50% for the entire day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2015)

Jackie said:


> I confess to drinking excessive amounts of coffee everyday. Usually within the first hour of waking I will have consumed at least 15 tsp's of instant coffee
> 
> I'm so dependent on caffeine that if my morning ritual isn't carried out, my brain will function at only 50% for the entire day.



I found that I had to pee loads when I drank coffee every morning.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, coffee is a diuretic, so that makes total sense.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

So about an hour and a half ago i went into a public toilet because urination was needed. There was a dude at the urinal so i stood beside him and did the whole awkward stare at the ceiling or anything away from him, just don't make eye contact with his dick for the love of God thing but out of the corner of my eye i saw him making weird jerking motions with his arm. I thought he was just shaking his dick at first but he kept doing it so when i'd finished and went to leave i looked back at the guy and based on the way his arm was moving i'm pretty sure he was wanking right beside me.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

I find that unlikely though - who the hell would do that in front of a urinal? If this were the case, I assume he wanted to be caught.

Still, who the hell masterbates standing up (if they have the option)? That's super uncomfortable.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I find that unlikely though - who the hell would do that in front of a urinal? If this were the case, I assume he wanted to be caught.
> 
> Still, who the hell masterbates standing up (if they have the option)? That's super uncomfortable.


Maybe he did, and i only assumed that because i know very gay things tend to happen in that place.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 16, 2015)

Very gay things tend to happen in public toilets? 0_0


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

The last time I was out drinking in a bar I walked into the toilets and caught two guys doing it. I still took my piss in the other stall. I don't know why, maybe I enjoyed making them feel awkward?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Hot
and yes that was intentional that he was doing it there. It's a fetish


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

Wait what? o.0


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Yup
Some people like to fuck or jack off in public places. There's two real "goals" to it, the majority of the time it's done in secrecy and the goal is to not get caught. It's thrill-seeking to fuck in a stall with it locked and try not to raise suspicion
The second goal is where guys jack off in public places and the goal is to startle or shock people. This is where you get guys jacking in cars while driving beside women walking down the street.

I'm a fan of the 1st one.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay. I'll probably never take a piss in a public toilet ever again. Ever.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

It's a public sex/sexual act fetish. Or getting off on people watching/knowing.

-edit- Of COURSE Volk beat me to the punch on explaining it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Okay. I'll probably never take a piss in a public toilet ever again. Ever.



Do it
That ups the excitement for public stall fuckers


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 16, 2015)

Why do people have to be so weird?



Jackie said:


> I confess to drinking excessive amounts of coffee everyday. Usually within the first hour of waking I will have consumed at least 15 tsp's of instant coffee
> 
> I'm so dependent on caffeine that if my morning ritual isn't carried out, my brain will function at only 50% for the entire day.



The other day I consumed 26 cups of coffee in a couple hours. I measured my resting heart rate at 195 bpm.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

I find it weird that people _don't_ want to fuck in public


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yup
> Some people like to fuck or jack off in public places. There's two real "goals" to it, the majority of the time it's done in secrecy and the goal is to not get caught. It's thrill-seeking to fuck in a stall with it locked and try not to raise suspicion
> The second goal is where guys jack off in public places and the goal is to startle or shock people. This is where you get guys jacking in cars while driving beside women walking down the street.
> 
> I'm a fan of the 1st one.


...So am i.

Nature and sex are both fantastic things so why shouldn't i combine the two? Plus the rush that comes from knowing you could be caught is amazing. ^////^


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

KyryK said:


> ...So am i.
> 
> *Nature* and sex are both fantastic things so why shouldn't i combine the two? Plus the rush that comes from knowing you could be caught is amazing. ^////^


I wouldn't exactly call a bathroom stall nature. ._.
Outside in very isolated country-area, I can see the appeal... but not areas intended for the use of the public.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I wouldn't exactly call a bathroom stall nature. ._.
> Outside in very isolated country-area, I can see the appeal... but not areas intended for the use of the public. .-.


I'm not talking about bathroom stalls, i've tried that and it's just made me feel cheap. Parks and forests man, it's fantastic.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

No, I don't want bugs biting my dick
Store/restaurant/bar bathrooms


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No, I don't want bugs biting my dick


That's why you climb a tree. :v
I'll consider that one an achievement.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No, I don't want bugs biting my dick
> Store/restaurant/bar bathrooms


Well maybe i do. 

Eh, honestly i'll have to try it again with someone i actually care about. Casual sex in public really isn't for me and those are the only experiences i've had in places like that.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 16, 2015)

I've done naughty stuff in toilet stalls before. Not because I get a thrill out of getting off in public, but because I've NEEDED to get off and I'm out in public.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm too paranoid about everything to even think about doing anything of the sort in public.
Edit: Oh yeah, I don't even use urinals... I simply can't pee while in an open-area in a public space, it makes me uncomfortable. I only use stalls, I feel more at ease being surrounded by a big box.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't even pee in a public restroom with people in there. I have to wait until everyone leaves or a stall opens up. I don't see how someone gets to a point where they could do that sort of thing in a public.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I tend to calm my anxiety through eating; however, something unusual has happened lately in that eating a lot, or eating sweet things, does not satsify or please me, and all it does is bring even more stress. At the same time, I'm so accustomed to eating things that I end up resorting to it all the same. It's a bit of a vicious cycle, but as I've implied, I think I am breaking from it, thanks to exercising and possibly a change of mentality.



This is why I'm under 5ft. 10in. and 210 pounds...


----------



## Jackie (Jan 16, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I can't even pee in a public restroom with people in there. I have to wait until everyone leaves or a stall opens up. I don't see how someone gets to a point where they could do that sort of thing in a public.



You must really struggle when you're in nightclub and there's a line to the bathroom and EVERY cubicle is in a state that renders them unusable.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Jackie said:


> You must really struggle when you're in nightclub and there's a line to the bathroom and EVERY cubicle is in a state that renders them unusable.


Simple solution: Don't go to night-clubs.

There are people there... D:


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> This is why I'm under 5ft. 10in. and 210 pounds...



And I'm 5'6" and 210 pounds as well. However, I think a good chunk of that is my legs, which are basically the male equivalent of Chun-li legs. I can confidently say they're my best feature.

Most people say that my frame looks more like it's around 185 or so anyway. I have a wide frame so my weight shows in weird ways I guess.

Long story short, don't freight about the weight. Everyone carries that shit differently and you can't account for muscle. Just be happy with how you perceive yourself in the mirror and take the active steps to remain in good health.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Simple solution: Don't go to night-clubs.
> 
> There are people there... D:




best solution:
dont go outside at all

also god dammit i dont want to think about this lewd stuff in my sacred space ;_;


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

Jackie said:


> You must really struggle when you're in nightclub and there's a line to the bathroom and EVERY cubicle is in a state that renders them unusable.



If I did go to nightclubs like that then I'd probably just suffer for as long as I could. It try not to drink too much while out so I don't have to bother with restrooms. Besides you don't ever know who's looking.....or jacking off.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> best solution:
> dont go outside at all


I like this solution. :0


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Y'all never thought about anything like that? Even getting a handjob in a public bathroom?
Nothing?
Never taken bathroom stall dick pics?


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I can't even pee in a public restroom with people in there. I have to wait until everyone leaves or a stall opens up. I don't see how someone gets to a point where they could do that sort of thing in a public.


I used to be exactly the same way, and it's the same feeling you get in that situation subverted into a thrill that makes sex in public so fun. For me at least. It seems like it's actually the perfect way for me to rebel against the social anxiety i used to have, and i've only just consciously realized that.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Y'all never thought about anything like that? Even getting a handjob in a public bathroom?
> Nothing?
> Never taken bathroom stall dick pics?


As a young sheltered and once-home-schooled boy... No.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> And I'm 5'6" and 210 pounds as well. However, I think a good chunk of that is my legs, which are basically the male equivalent of Chun-li legs. I can confidently say they're my best feature.
> 
> Most people say that my frame looks more like it's around 185 or so anyway. I have a wide frame so my weight shows in weird ways I guess.
> 
> Long story short, don't freight about the weight. Everyone carries that shit differently and you can't account for muscle. Just be happy with how you perceive yourself in the mirror and take the active steps to remain in good health.



Strange, I'm an inch or two taller and I get the same comment.

Also, about bathroom dicks, we were on break from honour's band practice, and I was leaving and I glance over and I see this trumpet's dick.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

After thinking about it for a while, I confess I don't really understand why _La bohÃ¨me_ is the most performed opera worldwide. I guess I can understand why it's so liked, though; it has a somewhat carefree air for a while, and a good staging can present the characters as a bunch of young adults having their last bit of fun until tragedy strikes, which makes for both a moving and an entertaining non-compromising evening.

I also confess I can't really participate in the current discussion...


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

I always think about someone sucking me off in a gross public bathroom!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I always think about someone sucking me off in a gross public bathroom!



What a better place to degrade and test a prospective new sub


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Y'all never thought about anything like that? Even getting a handjob in a public bathroom?
> Nothing?
> Never taken bathroom stall dick pics?


 
Not really...

I remember the first time I went to a gay bar alone. I wound up dancing with this guy who tried to jack me off in the middle of the dancefloor. It wasn't a bad experience untill he went and dove his hands in my pants. It made me very uncomfortable so I wound up making an excuse and leaving the club early. I was so scared that someone would catch us. I haven't went out to a club since, not by myself anyway.  It was just a very stupid and strange incident, and it showed me that I couldn't do that whole casual encounter scene.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Trust me, nobody is going to care enough to "catch you" getting jacked off in a gay bar


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

In some cases, others might even want to join in! Funfunfun


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

I confess you people's sexual exploits and ideas just leave me with my mouth hanging O.O
Makes me feel surprised, confused, weird, and surprised. And perhaps even more of a virgin, but I just have a very traitional view of sexuality.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Hewge said:


> In some cases, others might even want to join in! Funfunfun


Maybe someone I knew. I'm not wasting a good sub on a stranger


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

Clayton no like group play? :[


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I find it weird that people _don't_ want to fuck in public



It's really an inconsiderate thing to do though. We had two jackasses who always broke the handicap sink at my old job. It happened like 3 times. They'd fuck on it and of course it wouldn't support their weight and it shattered. 

You couldn't use the handicap stall til it was repaired which cost our store money. So people need to just fuck at home.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Clayton no like group play? :[


I do, with people I know.



Butters Shikkon said:


> It's really an inconsiderate thing to do though. We had two jackasses who always broke the handicap sink at my old job. It happened like 3 times. They'd fuck on it and of course it wouldn't support their weight and it shattered.
> 
> You couldn't use the handicap stall til it was repaired which cost our store money. So people need to just fuck at home.



Why can't two gents shag each other in the toilet at the pub without breaking the sink
Those fellas are a couple of wankers, you can shag without leaning on the sink

Idk how to talk british


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

Even worse is that I found out that I'm not assertive in those kinds of encounters. The guy just walked right up to me and grabbed me towards him. Then I looked in his eyes and I sort of zoned out. I shamelessly let him has his way, up until he moved his hands lower. I tried to stop him but he did some....things that made me lower my guard. 

I get mad at myself cause I let people do whatever they want to me. It makes me an easy target and I have a hard time getting others to stop messing with me. I'm just a very submissive person I guess. I hate saying that, but I can't deny it's true.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What a better place to degrade and test a prospective new sub


Funnily enough that's pretty much how my relationship with my ex started...


----------



## Jackie (Jan 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's really an inconsiderate thing to do though. We had two jackasses who always broke the handicap sink at my old job. It happened like 3 times. They'd fuck on it and of course it wouldn't support their weight and it shattered.
> 
> You couldn't use the handicap stall til it was repaired which cost our store money. So people need to just fuck at home.



What's inconsiderate is that your work wouldn't cater for your customers special needs by purchasing stronger sinks.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Distorted said:


> Even worse is that I found out that I'm not assertive in those kinds of encounters. The guy just walked right up to me and grabbed me towards him. Then I looked in his eyes and I sort of zoned out. I shamelessly let him has his way, up until he moved his hands lower. I tried to stop him but he did some....things that made me lower my guard.
> 
> I get mad at myself cause I let people do whatever they want to me. It makes me an easy target and I have a hard time getting others to stop messing with me. I'm just a very submissive person I guess. I hate saying that, but I can't deny it's true.



Ohh yeah, that's really not cool. That's one of the reasons why I won't go to gay bars. I don't like people assuming that I'm open to complete strangers doing that shit. Fortunately a lot of the time they'll back off if you say nah, not interested. Though I still believe people should keep their hands to themselves and not just assume.
Not your fault though.



KyryK said:


> Funnily enough that's pretty much how my relationship with my ex started...


Tell me more


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 16, 2015)

i dont really care if you fuck around in public as long as you dont damage property and are generally mindful of the people in your vicinity.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Why can't two gents shag each other in the toilet at the pub without breaking the sink
> Those fellas are a couple of wankers, you can shag without leaning on the sink
> 
> Idk how to talk british



Faith and begorra, Clay! What if two wee laddies were to walk in and see those fellows stroking their clovers! They'd be on the sexual predators list faster than St. Patty got rid of the snakes on the emerald isle. 

(My fiance thinks my irish accent is crap. u.u)


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Faith and begorra, Clay! What if two wee laddies were to walk in and see those fellows stroking their clovers! They'd be on the sexual predators list faster than St. Patty got rid of the snakes on the emerald isle.
> 
> (My fiance thinks my irish accent is crap. u.u)



THAT WAS A GOOD IRISH ACCENT, I read it in an irish voice


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> THAT WAS A GOOD IRISH ACCENT, I read it in an irish voice



yay :3


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 16, 2015)

I confess that I wish I could stay overnight to watch how this thread keeps unfolding, but I can't.
Good night, FAF, have good and fun discussions.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I wish I could stay overnight to watch how this thread keeps unfolding, but I can't.
> Good night, FAF, have good and fun discussions.



Good night, sweet Prince~


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

I confess this thread has most recently made me both intrigued and uncomfortable simultaneously.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 16, 2015)

It's made me confess some things I wouldn't normally confess. The air around here has definitely changed. How'd this even happen? And how long will it continue before something happens?


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh my lord, I go watch a movie with the boys and come back having missed this?  Wow.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Tell me more


Nope, there are some things i'm fine with talking about in public and some things i'm not, and some of the stuff we did i'm definitely too nervous about to state openly.

Though i will say that he wasn't into D/s stuff as much as me so i was never fully satisfied with his performance as a Dom and there may be a short clip of me sucking his cock somewhere on the internet...


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 16, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Oh my lord, I go watch a movie with the boys and come back having missed this?  Wow.


you may excused from the crime of *missing out* if you tell us what kinda movie.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Distorted said:


> It's made me confess some things I wouldn't normally confess. The air around here has definitely changed. How'd this even happen? And how long will it continue before something happens?


Red just threw out all of her kinkyness on this thread, and then everything went down (up?) hill from there. I think it'll die down before something happens though. :0


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

Jim wanted to watch "I Am Legend" but with the alternate ending.  I confess, it was a better ending (IMO) than the theatrical version.

As far as public sex goes, oh I've witnessed so many scenes.  And taken part in some as well...but in places where it's almost the norm (gay bars, campgrounds).


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

I once jacked off in public o3o


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 16, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Jim wanted to watch "I Am Legend" but with the alternate ending.  I confess, it was a better ending (IMO) than the theatrical version.
> 
> As far as public sex goes, oh I've witnessed so many scenes.  And taken part in some as well...but in places where it's almost the norm (gay bars, campgrounds).



wait there was an alternate ending
im the guy missing out
its me


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

Jackie said:


> What's inconsiderate is that your work wouldn't cater for your customers special needs by purchasing stronger sinks.



This actually made me laugh a smidge and I missed it before. XD

That's sorta true but you know...200 hundred pound men on sinks will make em fall anyway. (I also read that as "stronger kinks")


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

I confess, I miss that perverted panda.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 16, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I confess, I miss that perverted panda.



h-he'll come back
r-right


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I confess, I miss that perverted panda.



Me too ;w;


----------



## Jackie (Jan 16, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> h-he'll come back
> r-right



I assure you, he'll be back. 

Like cats, Forever Horny Pandas have more than one life.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

He even named one of his teddy bears after me...


----------



## Luki (Jan 16, 2015)

Why was he banned...?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

Luki said:


> Why was he banned...?



Inappropriate touching.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

was riding my bike to Tim Hortons and some lady drove by speeding way too close, busted her side mirror off on my elbow

got out, oh my god i hit you etc etc
i didnt see you (possibly true, but not likely. every other car gives me 2 metres to my left)
took her like 3 minutes to realize that the mirror i was holding came from her car and not my bike

probably drunk

first time for everything?


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn, is your elbow ok?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Damn, is your elbow ok?


Oh yeah it's fine, she was worried I broke it. I think she was terrified I was gonna start saying "oh man, my neck hurts sooo much. yeah I'd better get your info" lol
I just wish she'd watch where she was driving. The speed at which she was going and how close to the side of the road she was going (I ride on the white line or just to the right of it if there's a foot of concrete to the right of the line) tells me that if she didn't hit me, she would have driven off into gravel up the road


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I confess this thread has most recently made me both intrigued and uncomfortable simultaneously.



IKR.  >.>




Distorted said:


> It's made me confess some things I wouldn't normally confess. The air around here has definitely changed. How'd this even happen? And how long will it continue before something happens?



We are all friends here.  




Ariosto said:


> I confess you people's sexual exploits and ideas just leave me with my mouth hanging O.O
> Makes me feel surprised, confused, weird, and surprised. And perhaps even more of a virgin, but I just have a very traitional view of sexuality.



AS DO I...and I feel that we are a dying breed.




Volkodav said:


> Y'all never thought about anything like that? Even getting a handjob in a public bathroom?
> Nothing?
> Never taken bathroom stall dick pics?



Fuck no.




Volkodav said:


> I find it weird that people _don't_ want to fuck in public



I find it weird that you find it weird that people _don't_ want to fuck in public.  >.>




jtrekkie said:


> The other day I consumed 26 cups of coffee in a couple hours. I measured my resting heart rate at 195 bpm.



If you had gone for a run, you'd probably have had a heart attack.  Max BPM is 220.  After that...you die.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

There's a distinct possibility that my roommate will end up turning me into a bro pony and/or weeaboo by the end of the year.

Pray for me. ;-;


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 16, 2015)

KyryK said:


> There's a distinct possibility that my roommate will end up turning me into a bro pony and/or weeaboo by the end of the year.
> 
> Pray for me. ;-;



Let me know if you need an exorcism.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

I once got oral sex behind a Lockheed Martin facility.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Let me know if you need an exorcism.


Thank you Trekkie, you're a good man.

If i start chanting desu uncontrollably that's your cue to perform one.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

Actually on the subject of bathroom sex...The very first job I worked at the only other gay guy who worked there took me up the manager's rest room and tried to fuck me...but I was a virgin and didn't want to be screwed in such a nasty and un-romantic place. And I didn't like him cuz he was a lazy/creepy douchebag.

Public restrooms are seriously really unhygienic anyway.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

I got nothing to compete with having sex in public bathrooms and repeatedly breaking the same sink.

Also, I don't think this thread can ever reach the same incredible heights as it did last night.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I got nothing to compete with having sex in public bathrooms and repeatedly breaking the same sink.
> 
> Also, I don't think this thread can ever reach the same incredible heights as it did last night.



You can't expect a miracle twice. ;3 But to keep on your previous topic...I confess oral is my favorite part of sex.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I got nothing to compete with having sex in public bathrooms and repeatedly breaking the same sink.
> 
> Also, I don't think this thread can ever reach the same incredible heights as it did last night.



Heh. Heights. Cuz I went on a macro ramble. :V


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Also, I don't think this thread can ever reach the same incredible heights as it did last night.



Never again...  :/


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You can't expect a miracle twice. ;3 But to keep on your previous topic...I confess oral is my favorite part of sex.



I love giving it, but not receiving it. Only because I've only ever had one sexual partner who was good at it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Also, I don't think this thread can ever reach the same incredible heights as it did last night.



There was this one time in church.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I love giving it, but not receiving it. Only because I've only ever had one sexual partner who was good at it.



You could teach them, no? And practice...practice...practice. <3


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> There was this one time in church.



And now you've put yourself on the spot. THIS BETTER BE GOOD.

...please don't disappoint me. My tender heart can't take it.



Butters Shikkon said:


> You could teach them, no? And practice...practice...practice. <3



I've tried. Some people are just bad at sex, sadly. Technique can be taught, passion cannot. :/


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

Public bathroom sex is gross :Ã¾ I don't even like using public restrooms for their intended purpose. Let alone bumping uglies in em. That's just asking for a UTI or worse.

Now sex outside though <: thats a different story. The thrill of potentially getting caught in a nature setting just makes it more exciting.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

How do you get a UTI by fucking in a public bathroom


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

You haven't gone camping until you've had sex in a tent. In a crowded camp ground. Loudly.

That was a good time. Not going to lie.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> You haven't gone camping until you've had sex in a tent. In a crowded camp ground. Loudly.
> 
> That was a good time. Not going to lie.


I want the deets on this


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Not much more detail to it than what I gave. But we went at it for the better part of an hour and she was being very loud, despite clamping down on my shoulder with her teeth to keep things less obvious (partially because it helped keep things shush and partially because I want to be bitten goddamn it). Whole immediate area smelled like sex for the rest of the night.

Slept like a baby.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> How do you get a UTI by fucking in a public bathroom



Dude... you just know there's fecal particles all over the place in public restrooms whether they're noticeable or not. On the walls, on the sinks, on most every surface. I imagine its far less likely for two gay men fucking in a public restroom, but for a girl being fucked in one? Its not hard at all when rubbing against those surfaces as the business is being done.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Not much more detail to it than what I gave. But we went at it for the better part of an hour and she was being very loud, despite clamping down on my shoulder with her teeth to keep things less obvious (partially because it helped keep things shush and partially because I want to be bitten goddamn it). Whole immediate area smelled like sex for the rest of the night.
> 
> Slept like a baby.



NO, I WANTED GAY SEX



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dude... you just know there's fecal particles all over the place in public restrooms whether they're noticeable or not. On the walls, on the sinks, on most every surface. I imagine its far less likely for two gay men fucking in a public restroom, but for a girl being fucked in one? Its not hard at all when rubbing against those surfaces as the business is being done.



Nah even if a chick is being fucked, that don't mean she's gonna be rubbing her vag on the toilet handle or anything


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

My stories with guys are less exciting. My first ever hook-up though was with a med student during Spring Break. I went to his dorm room after talking for ages online. He was still in the closet then and had waited til everyone went away for vacation so he could have me to himself without asshole roommates (he had come from India to study so he had nowhere to go).

We awkwardly exchanged small talk and hung out until he mustered the courage to kiss me. We then proceeded to make out and go to third base countless times. We were pretty much constantly doing something sexual from about 4 in the afternoon to 3 in the morning.

Fell asleep in his arms afterward. Sweet guy. Just wasn't meant to be sadly.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

I sorta do want to make love outside eventually. (Somewhere away from kids and ppl who might report us) I think it'd be nice on a mountain in late summer or maybe early spring. I grew up in the woods so I just love nature that way.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> You haven't gone camping until you've had sex in a tent. In a crowded camp ground. Loudly.
> 
> That was a good time. Not going to lie.



Oh, that's at least once a year for me.  I go to a certain camping event every year, and one time I had a VERY LOUD man in my tent.  Like turn it up to 11 loud.  When we were finished, I thought I heard applause.  I since nicknamed that man Howlin' Howie.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nah even if a chick is being fucked, that don't mean she's gonna be rubbing her vag on the toilet handle or anything



Depends entirely on the position and place in the restroom shes being fucked in. Obviously the ones that involve less or no contact with surfaces would be safer.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I love giving it, but not receiving it. Only because I've only ever had one sexual partner who was good at it.


I'm exactly the same except every blow job i've received to date has been terrible.


RestlessDreamer said:


> You haven't gone camping until you've had sex in a tent. In a crowded camp ground. Loudly.
> 
> That was a good time. Not going to lie.


I've had sex in a crowded camp ground but we had to be quiet so we didn't wake up the third guy sharing the tent with us, does that count as proper camping?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I'm done with public places.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

KyryK said:


> I'm exactly the same except every blow job i've received to date has been terrible.
> 
> I've had sex in a crowded camp ground but we had to be quiet so we didn't wake up the third guy sharing the tent with us, does that count as proper camping?



Yeah, the blowjob I got that was good was from a female friend of mine in college. Funny enough, everyone else has been awful. I'm talking teeth or no action or just no sense of passion in it. I usually push people off fairly quickly.

Also, that isn't proper camping. That is professional camping.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 16, 2015)

Still on the subject of toilet sex?


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 16, 2015)

Jackie said:


> Still on the subject of toilet sex?



blowjobs and public sex


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Honestly, I'm not even sure where the topic is at this point. I think sex in public places is where the subject is lingering, but I feel the focus is already falling apart there.

*shrug* It's a weird night.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Funny enough, everyone else has been awful. I'm talking teeth or no action or just no sense of passion in it. I usually push people off fairly quickly.



Why didn't you teach them how to do it properly


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Why didn't you teach them how to do it properly



Well, if it's a same sex partner it's obviously much easier. You just do what feels good to you on them and they get where you're coming from (pun not intended). Teaching a girl how to be better at it is usually met with mixed results. More often than not, they get frustrated at it and feel like they just can't do it right.

The one girl who was skilled enjoyed doing it, so that's why she was good first and foremost. Every other girl treated the scenario like they just raffled into a terrible task. Again, it's hard for someone to get better if they aren't invested in it.

And yeah, there is likely a personal failing on my part as well, but it's hard to wish to continue mentoring if the other person treats it like an awful chore.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Well they might just be nervous because they're new at it. That's based on my own experiences though


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sometimes it takes a man to know how to please a man.  I can't even compute the thought of giving oral as a chore...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Sometimes it takes a man to know how to please a man.  I can't even compute the thought of giving oral as a chore...



Nor can I. I happily go to town on guys or girls alike. Truth be told, I enjoy the hell out of it and don't mind just doing that for a long, long time.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Well, if it's a same sex partner it's obviously much easier. You just do what feels good to you on them and they get where you're coming from (pun not intended). Teaching a girl how to be better at it is usually met with mixed results. More often than not, they get frustrated at it and feel like they just can't do it right.
> 
> The one girl who was skilled enjoyed doing it, so that's why she was good first and foremost. Every other girl treated the scenario like they just raffled into a terrible task. Again, it's hard for someone to get better if they aren't invested in it.
> 
> And yeah, there is likely a personal failing on my part as well, but it's hard to wish to continue mentoring if the other person treats it like an awful chore.



I hink it has to do with the stereotype females are often raised into. If you are pretty much conditioned to dislike sex (which many are, or view it as negative) of course it'd be treated as a chore rather than as fun. 

However, I admit to getting annoyed at how my boyfriend gives oral. I told him many times that I like it this way and not that way but he always reverts to that way unless I remind him several times. :K


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> However, I admit to getting annoyed at how my boyfriend gives oral. I told him many times that I like it this way and not that way but he always reverts to that way unless I remind him several times. :K



Guess he won't get to give oral until he listens


----------



## Renarde (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Nor can I. I happily go to town on guys or girls alike. Truth be told, I enjoy the hell out of it and don't mind just doing that for a long, long time.



This thread, best thread.
Same, though. I've had there be times when my partner didn't particularly want to have intercourse and I'm like, "Can I just go down on you?" Because it's great fun.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 17, 2015)

Bloody hell, FAF is freaking horny tonight.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 17, 2015)

We're horny all the time. FAF has a permanent boner that spans continents and oceans.


----------



## Feste (Jan 17, 2015)

Well....I missed a lot o.o.....

I guess....dirty confession....well, first time I gave a girl oral was in a tent with my ex. We were right next to another tent with her cousins in it. I don't know if they heard, but she is a bit loud. Not a screamer, but just below that. And yes, outdoors sex is fun, although not that comfortable.

Another confession, I love horror movies but creepy pastas freaked me out enough to make it difficult to sleep last night. Not sure how I'm up now...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 17, 2015)

im a 16 year old virgin who is surrounded by people who lost their virginity at the age of 14 and started getting BJs around 13.......Jesus Christ what is wrong with my current generation? AT LEAST I CAN DO IT LEGALLY BUT THESE KIDS ARE SO DAMN HORNY....


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

There is a strong pressure on young teens to lose your virginity as early as possible.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

I confess that I've felt true sexual attraction twice to members of both sex. Unfortunately the people's personality were not compatiable with mine, far too different with no similar interest. The guy I was attracted too turned out to be transgender and I just don't feel the same about her now, I dunno why.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 17, 2015)

I didnt realize how ridiculously flirty i am till recently >W<


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 17, 2015)

On the subject of good sex, I find myself missing my last boyfriend more and more. Especially miss the sex. Ah well though, he broke up with me, and even though we're friends now, he never suggested getting back together.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> On the subject of good sex, I find myself missing my last boyfriend more and more. Especially miss the sex. Ah well though, he broke up with me, and even though we're friends now, he never suggested getting back together.



*insert creepy message about having sex here* *insert short distance here* *insert poor taste of humour here*


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> *insert creepy message about having sex here* *insert short distance here* *insert poor taste of humour here*


Getting meta, are we not?

I confess that, since I finished _La tejedora de corona__s _â€‹("The weaver of crowns", fantastic book, by the way), I've been feeling unable to get much done at all, so I've been lazying around even more than I usually do on vacations... I need to restart my exercise routine as well.


----------



## Feste (Jan 17, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> On the subject of good sex, I find myself missing my last boyfriend more and more. Especially miss the sex. Ah well though, he broke up with me, and even though we're friends now, he never suggested getting back together.



Heh, don't let that stop you, unless that might make him too attached. You can always be friends with benefits....



Shadow Jaeger said:


> im a 16 year old virgin who is surrounded by people who lost their virginity at the age of 14 and started getting BJs around 13.......Jesus Christ what is wrong with my current generation? AT LEAST I CAN DO IT LEGALLY BUT THESE KIDS ARE SO DAMN HORNY....



Eh, it's been that way longer than you think. Check out Spring Awakening...I'll admit though, if you're not one of "them", it's not so easy.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 17, 2015)

Feste said:


> Heh, don't let that stop you, unless that might make him too attached. You can always be friends with benefits....



Honestly, I doubt I'll ever see him again, now that we graduated he's back in London. I don't like the FWB thing anyway, I don't like messing with peoples' feelings and it's only ever a crutch for my own indecisiveness.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Reading this thread I created makes me feel like a furry frankenstein


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 17, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Reading this thread I created makes me feel like a furry frankenstein



The power of thread making is certainly a magnificent thing to behold


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

I took too many pain meds and i feel absolutely great and ashamed


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> im a 16 year old virgin who is surrounded by people who lost their virginity at the age of 14 and started getting BJs around 13.......Jesus Christ what is wrong with my current generation? AT LEAST I CAN DO IT LEGALLY BUT THESE KIDS ARE SO DAMN HORNY....



I'm 17 and I've only gotten one BJ


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> im a 16 year old virgin who is surrounded by people who lost their virginity at the age of 14 and started getting BJs around 13.......Jesus Christ what is wrong with my current generation? AT LEAST I CAN DO IT LEGALLY BUT THESE KIDS ARE SO DAMN HORNY....



ikr i I go to school and everyone's bragging about sex they had and I'm just here like, yeah cool story bro but I went to toys-r-us and gamestop yesterday.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 17, 2015)

I confess it really irritates me when people call me weird and stupid or a loser, for not losing my virginity at 16-18 etc, I'm now 23 and still haven't lost it, but I will be meeting my long distance boyfriend for the first time this May, hopefully *fingers crossed* this is a guy I genuinely care for, and I feel happy that I've waited to meet someone who makes me happy and I make him happy, I mean I don't strictly consider virginity an overly special thing but I didn't just want to lose it to a guy at a bar in a one-night stand for the sake of it either. 

Apparently this makes me old fashioned ¬___¬


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

I confess that I'm happier walking around in sub-20 F weather listening to music and podcasts than I am being in the house or entertaining people. My antisocial tendencies have been getting worse as of late. I can be charming and hospitable when around people, but my patience for anyone's bullshit has dropped precipitously since August of last year.

Since January 1st, I've already walked 90 miles (according to my phone app).


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Reading this thread I created makes me feel like a furry frankenstein











FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm 17 and I've only gotten one BJ



I'm like, 20 or something and I've never gotten anything.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2015)

I am also 20. I've turned down offers for penetrative sex.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm 28. Does that make me an old man around here? I feel it does.

Also, I've turned down threesomes before. Just the one, actually, but the ladies were both crazy as the day was long. And not good sexy crazy. More like wake-up-and-find-her-initials-carved-into-my-leg crazy.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

You're only old if you feel old. Just pretend everyone is the same age and it's all good


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> You're only old if you feel old. Just pretend everyone is the same age and it's all good



Well, mentally I feel I never aged past 22. But I know a lot of people on this board are younger and it's always weird to know that I'm in the presence of younger people sometimes. I feel like the grandpa trying to be "hip" around the kids with their "eye-phones and selfies and Kelly Clarksons." Or I feel I'm speaking uncouthly around teens. It's weird.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

If it helps, I despise most people my age and younger ^.^


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 17, 2015)

i miss Mika already...


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm 28. Does that make me an old man around here? I feel it does.
> 
> Also, I've turned down threesomes before. Just the one, actually, but the ladies were both crazy as the day was long. And not good sexy crazy. More like wake-up-and-find-her-initials-carved-into-my-leg crazy.



I'm 26, so I'm right on your heels.  And threesomes  only work if all three have great chemistry...I've had my fair share of awkward moments...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i miss Mika already...



Well all do, Plus. We all do.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I'm 26, so I'm right on your heels.  And rhinestones only work if all three have great chemistry...I've had my fair share of awkward moments...



*leans forward dramatically* Care to elaborate about the awkward moments?

Also, I've never heard a threesome referred to as a rhinestone before. That's new to me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep, always hated the idea that what kind of sexual or romantic interactions you have is some record that makes you cool. 

Kids in middle school dating people just because they can...are you seriously in love with this person or trying to compete. And kids in high school are the first to ask if you are a virgin or if you had a first kiss yet, and then kids that brag about the x amount of relationships they've had and go into detail about their sex lives,

Does it even matter how far you've been? People treat it as if it's downright shameful to not have kissed anyone by highschool. 

...Quality over quantity. It shouldnt matter how many people you've been with at all! I would think the aim is to find someone you care about to begin with. I personally dont understand how people just see someone, ask them out, and try the whole dating thing without knowing the person first...even though they say the point of dating is to get to know someone, I cant do that!!!

So kids, I dont think Im one to give advice but I dont think you should care so much about this unofficial record you have to uphold in comparison to everyone. It's completely unimportant.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> *leans forward dramatically* Care to elaborate about the awkward moments?
> 
> Also, I've never heard a threesome referred to as a rhinestone before. That's new to me.



Lol stupid autocorrect. I'm out eating, will have to elaborate when I get back home.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 17, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Does it even matter how far you've been? People treat it as if it's downright shameful to not have kissed anyone by highschool.



The amount of grief I received from former friends because of that, still yet to ever kiss anyone, In no rush and I'm perfectly happy to wait until I meet my guy in May


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm currently doing rather poorly academically.

another confession: reading the recent activity in this thread is making me cherish my youth too much


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> I'm currently doing rather poorly academically.
> 
> another confession: reading the recent activity in this thread is making me cherish my youth too much



SOMEDAY YOU WILL BE AS OLD AS ME AND BEAR WITNESS TO THE RAVAGES OF TIME.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 17, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Reading this thread I created makes me feel like a furry frankenstein



I'm sorry I ever doubted you. I still remember saying that this thread wouldn't make it far. Forgive me. 

OT: I'm 24 and still a virgin myself. I've had many chances, but none of them felt right. Most of them were strange encounters anyway. It used to bother me at first, but now I'm cool with it.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> SOMEDAY YOU WILL BE AS OLD AS ME AND BEAR WITNESS TO THE RAVAGES OF TIME.



I never assumed 30 to be old but alright lol

And to keep in tune with the confessions, I admit I've never done anything with another nor dated anyone.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Its practically antediluvian in the geek cultures I frequent . :/

Also, I get the impression the average poster age here is somewhere between 17 - 23


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 17, 2015)

I suppose that makes a bit more sense but I'd still say its not old. And I always assumed such but I'd have said 17-28


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm nearly 21 myself, and have never been offered anything in such a way that really counts. Somehow, saying my age like that makes me feel a little old...


----------



## Feste (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow glad to just be in the age frame Restless . I always wondered what would happen if I was offered a threesome, but with the people I hang out with, and this being Boston...I really doubt it.

I confess I'm a little nervous my ex wants to get back together with me. I don't mind what we have now, but I reeeaaaalllly don't want that again.


----------



## Chicory (Jan 17, 2015)

I cried a little while watching Predestination and also Kung Fu Panda. I didn't cry during Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I am also 20. I've turned down offers for penetrative sex.



I have avoided situations that would have lead to that awkwardness...some females didn't want to concentrate on their homework while I tutored them, but only to flirt.  All I could think is "DO NOT WANT."




Naesaki said:


> I confess it really irritates me when people call me weird and stupid or a loser, for not losing my virginity at 16-18 etc, I'm now 23 and still haven't lost it, but I will be meeting my long distance boyfriend for the first time this May, hopefully *fingers crossed* this is a guy I genuinely care for, and I feel happy that I've waited to meet someone who makes me happy and I make him happy, I mean I don't strictly consider virginity an overly special thing but I didn't just want to lose it to a guy at a bar in a one-night stand for the sake of it either.
> 
> Apparently this makes me old fashioned ï¿½___ï¿½



I'm the same way, and I've always considered myself old-fasioned (in many ways).  I'm 22, and never had so much as a kiss...although a girl tried once when I was like 11.




Shadow Jaeger said:


> im a 16 year old virgin who is surrounded by people who lost their virginity at the age of 14 and started getting BJs around 13.......Jesus Christ what is wrong with my current generation? AT LEAST I CAN DO IT LEGALLY BUT THESE KIDS ARE SO DAMN HORNY....



I KNOW THAT FEEL.  I frequent a teamspeak group of gamers, most of which I have met IRL and are on my FB.  They are always trying to figure out what I am sexually, to no avail.  One of these days I'm going to tell them to GO READ MY FACEBOOK PROFILE.  The other night, one of them commented that I'd be the only one out of them that would survive a jihad (because I'm so "pure" [oh how little they know]), and then get 72 virgins with whom I would do NOTHING (other than maybe chat).


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Feste said:


> Wow glad to just be in the age frame Restless . I always wondered what would happen if I was offered a threesome, but with the people I hang out with, and this being Boston...I really doubt it.
> 
> I confess I'm a little nervous my ex wants to get back together with me. I don't mind what we have now, but I reeeaaaalllly don't want that again.



What does being in Boston have to do with being a hang up?

Also, I sincerely recommend against hooking back up with an ex if you split due to how you were being treated or the relationship quality.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> (because I'm so "pure" [oh how little they know])


Haha, me too. In my class, I passed for the group's biggest 'prude', and, oh boy, I'm so not a prude...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Haha, me too. In my class, I passed for the group's biggest 'prude', and, oh boy, I'm so not a prude...



I think that I've pretend it for so long that I am actually a little prude in-person.  >_>

Not in the realm of furries, though.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

I confess I sometimes wish I had a soprano voice, and especially a coloratura soprano voice, plus vocal training, so I could sing like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QyhQxRgANI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Or like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t0b4zaQp28&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

I feel attraction to Furries, Furries aren't real therefore sexual attraction is not real. Impossible to have romance with a cartoon. Do not want to fuck a person in a fursuit. Why did I say the last part?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I feel attraction to Furries, Furries aren't real therefore sexual attraction is not real. Impossible to have romance with a cartoon. Do not want to fuck a person in a fursuit. Why did I say the last part?



Is it biased towards a certain sex?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I feel attraction to Furries, Furries aren't real therefore sexual attraction is not real. Impossible to have romance with a cartoon. Do not want to fuck a person in a fursuit. Why did I say the last part?



Pretty much where I am at this point.  Imaginary romance _is_ something, but...yeah.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it biased towards a certain sex?



Mostly towards female furries, but depending on the artwork I have found attraction to male furries as well. I am not in any attracted to hyper dicks or tits, always things within a sort of realism (heh, realism). That being said I do find Gillpanda produces pretty cool stuff at times even if I don't find the exact weight attractive in any respect in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I am not in any attracted to hyper dicks or tits



+1

Impossibly oversized parts are revolting.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> +1
> 
> Impossibly oversized parts are revolting.


I've noticed that the penises are just slightly too thick ('slightly oversized')in a lot of the art I watch. They're not impossibly big, but are in the realm of the 'big' for human bounda and standards. I wonder why people don't draw more average-sized dicks...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I've noticed that the penises are just slightly too thick ('slightly oversized')in a lot of the art I watch. They're not impossibly big, but are in the realm of the 'big' for human bounda and standards. I wonder why people don't draw more average-sized dicks...



I don't even know what big is by human standards.  Q_Q


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2015)

Supernormal stimulus, yo.



isuckatdrawing said:


> I don't even know what big is by human standards.  Q_Q



The average human penis is ~15cm. I can't remember what the standard deviation is, but I digress; most people would regard 17.5cm a the lower limit of 'big' and 12.5cm as the upper limit of 'small'.

...this description is a bit misleading, because shaft length is not normally distributed.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I don't even know what big is by human standards.  Q_Q


Say, the look like somewhere in the range of 15-19 cm long and thicker than an used-up roll of toilet paper.
Am I off-base here?


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

Seriously though, when dicks are drawn within a size that'd be suitable for a human (no, horse cocks literally can kill you) I do find them hot at times. Then again it is fantasy and I wont bash another persons fetish, if it gets them off let them, so long as it ain't children that shit is fucked up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2015)

What if they get off to bashing you with their massive cock?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Say, the look like somewhere in the range of 15-19 cm long and thicker than an used-up roll of toilet paper.
> Am I off-base here?



Okay, so that makes me a feel a little better about myself...  xD

And indeed, most of the art I watch portrays them larger than that, but not by more than a factor of two or so.





Fallowfox said:


> What if they get off to bashing you with their massive cock?



That reminds me of Saint's Row: The Third...got it in a humble bundle, installed the game, joined a match, noticed what my character was holding (it was called "The Penetrator"), closed the game and uninstalled it.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> What if they get off to bashing you with their massive cock?



Hey if I'm that attractive to them sure why not?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Wait, the average penis size is 17 cm? I did not know this.

And agreeing to the super ick on hyper genitalia


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Wait, the average penis size is* 17 cm*? I did not know this.
> 
> And agreeing to the super ick on hyper genitalia



No it's not. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_penis_size#Erect_length


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

From the British National Health Service regarding a Penis. 

For adults, the average penis size is about 14-16cm (5.5-6.3 inches)  when erect. The average girth for an erect penis is 12-13cm (4.7-5.1  inches). 
 A penis would only be considered unusually small if it was less than 3 inches (7.6cm) long when erect.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> From the British National Health Service regarding a Penis.
> 
> For adults, the average penis size is about 14-16cm (5.5-6.3 inches) when erect. The average girth for an erect penis is 12-13cm (4.7-5.1 inches).
> A penis would only be considered unusually small if it was less than 3 inches (7.6cm) long when erect.





Fallowfox said:


> No it's not. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_penis_size#Erect_length



And here I always thought I had a small dick.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> And here I always thought I had a small dick.


Perhaps an effect of watching all that porn?

Quick confession:... can't think of anything... oh yeah, I confess I scream 'There goes Siegfried!' whenever I hear his trumpet theme. I'd love interrupting a performance of _GÃ¶tterdÃ¤mmerung_ like that.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh wow. I had no idea. That's a confidence booster I suppose .

How did we get to this topic anyway?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Oh wow. I had no idea. That's a confidence booster I suppose .
> 
> How did we get to this topic anyway?







Kinharia said:


> I am not in any attracted to hyper dicks or tits, always things within a sort of realism (heh, realism).



His fault!

I kinda fed it too, though.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

Apparently the Asexual's lust for Furries. Horray Furries \o/


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

This thread never fails to inform and entertain.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> From the British National Health Service regarding a Penis.
> 
> For adults, the average penis size is about 14-16cm (5.5-6.3 inches)  when erect. The average girth for an erect penis is 12-13cm (4.7-5.1  inches).
> *A penis would only be considered unusually small if it was less than 3 inches (7.6cm) long when erect.*




I think 'unusually small' is an understatement; this is what doctors call a 'micropenis'.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

It's off the website, I just copied and paste. Then again I do prefare British English to American English, they keep a form of elegance (also it is the only English besides what I call Celtic English I know) to the language. Instead of being blatent it is when used in the correct context polite


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2015)

...I just came up with an hypothesis. Men with brown eyes are observed not to discriminate between sex partners due to eye colour. Blue eyed males, however, prefer blue eyed women. 

Blue eyes are a recessive trait, hence two blue eyed parents cannot have a brown eyed child. Brown eyed parents can have children of any eye colour, though. 
Hence a blue eyed partner is an 'authenticity check' for blue eyed men; if the child has blue eyes it is more likely that it is yours, rather than resulting from infidelity. 

There is a selection pressure for blue eyed men to prefer blue eyed women. Women do not care, because they know that their child is theirs anyway. Brown eyed men do not care, because they can sire offspring of any eye colour, so it is not a predictive test of infidelity.


----------



## Luki (Jan 17, 2015)

On the topic of eye color, all of my dad's side of the family have extremely beautiful blue or gray eyes, but my mother had darker eyes... and I took after her.

I confess it's always upset me a bit. Curse you, genetics!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

My mom had brown eyes and my dad has hazel or green. My brother got brown eyes, sister got hazel, I got grey-green


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> I confess it's always upset me a bit. Curse you, genetics!



To be fair, i been pretty lucky and unlucky with genetics, my parents are pretty small and fat but i got lucky and got my grandfathers build...when i lose enough weight i look like a tank (my grandfather was in the army for a long period of time).
However i wear glasses and i have a slightly slow metabolism...and there's the curse of being a nerd.
So yeah im basically dinkles the buff nerd  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c2TV-uY6Un0


----------



## Luki (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> My mom had brown eyes and my dad has hazel or green. My brother got brown eyes, sister got hazel, I got grey-green


You lucky bear! It's a similar case with me and my brother, he lucked out and got this light pure gray eye color, it's really pretty :c




Shadow Jaeger said:


> To be fair, i been pretty lucky and unlucky with genetics, my parents are pretty small and fat but i got lucky and got my grandfathers build...when i lose enough weight i look like a tank (my grandfather was in the army for a long period of time).
> However i wear glasses and i have a slightly slow metabolism...and there's the curse of being a nerd.
> So yeah im basically dinkles the buff nerd  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c2TV-uY6Un0


Dinkles would be a totally awesome nickname xD


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> You lucky bear! It's a similar case with me and my brother, he lucked out and got this light pure gray eye color, it's really pretty :c



I get this a lot but I never understood it. We go on with our lives without ever thinking of our eye colour or the eye colour of other people.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

I confess I love dicks :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

I like dicks more than ass despite being a top
There's guys that will say "yeah i like this type of ass" and I'm just like.. an ass is an ass
I'm not a fan of Nicki Minaj asses though, I do not find that appealing on a guy, and there's some guys that will do w.e they can to make their ass look like that. I don't get it


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I like dicks more than ass despite being a top
> There's guys that will say "yeah i like this type of ass" and I'm just like.. an ass is an ass
> I'm not a fan of Nicki Minaj asses though, I do not find that appealing on a guy, and there's some guys that will do w.e they can to make their ass look like that. I don't get it



There's this one gay guy in my band, who likes to act like he has that and I'm just like.
Sir.
Stop twerking your flat ass.
You are not Nicki.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> There's this one gay guy in my band, who likes to act like he has that and I'm just like.
> Sir.
> Stop twerking your flat ass.
> You are not Nicki.



Nope
That's the shit I don't like, right there


----------



## Flamegirl42 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a boring person... That's really all I have to confess and it's not much of a confession.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess I love dicks :V



You know, dicks is pretty good but it doesn't give me everything I need. I really wan't a wider selection and dicks has only so much to offer. I'll take dicks, of course, but if I have the option I go to cabelas.



Flamegirl42 said:


> I'm a boring person... That's really all I have to confess and it's not much of a confession.



Me too.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> ...I just came up with an hypothesis. Men with brown eyes are observed not to discriminate between sex partners due to eye colour. Blue eyed males, however, prefer blue eyed women.
> 
> Blue eyes are a recessive trait, hence two blue eyed parents cannot have a brown eyed child. Brown eyed parents can have children of any eye colour, though.
> Hence a blue eyed partner is an 'authenticity check' for blue eyed men; if the child has blue eyes it is more likely that it is yours, rather than resulting from infidelity.
> ...



Not really...I have blue eyes and I prefer ladies with brown or hazel eyes. But then again I also prefer brunettes to both blondes and redheads...so I guess I'm a little odd when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Luki (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I get this a lot but I never understood it. We go on with our lives without ever thinking of our eye colour or the eye colour of other people.


Hm,now that I think of it, I've never seen a clear eye-colored person wishing they had brown or black eye colors.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nope
> That's the shit I don't like, right there



I don't do that with my booty.
Mine takes dicks like a vagina :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> Hm,now that I think of it, I've never seen a clear eye-colored person wishing they had brown or black eye colors.


It's possibly due to brown being the most common, and they want something "unique"?
I'd never choose someone as a boyfriend or sexual partner based on eye colour, ever. It's not even something I think about as a feature of attractiveness
I think people put too much weight into eye colour


----------



## Luki (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't do that with my booty.
> Mine takes dicks like a vagina :V


Are you implying vaginas are made for taking dicks? 
That's insensitive!

wait...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Y'know.
I've always wanted to give a straight guy a hand or blow job.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess I love dicks :V



But....but.....boobs?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Y'know.
> I've always wanted to give a straight guy a hand or blow job.



What's the appeal with that, exactly?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Y'know.
> I've always wanted to give a straight guy a hand or blow job.



Do it, it's great


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> But....but.....boobs?


Oh don't get me wrong. Boobs are rather nice too. Good pillows.



jtrekkie said:


> What's the appeal with that, exactly?


Well, other than sexual appeal. Just, I like knowing I got someone to go outside their comfort zone.



Volkodav said:


> Do it, it's great


I keep trying with Funky :V


----------



## Luki (Jan 17, 2015)

How would that even work?

Stroke him as he looks at you with guilt ,regret and possibly disgust?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> How would that even work?
> 
> Stroke him as he looks at you with guilt ,regret and possibly disgust?


Exactly. The majority of straight guys getting that are curious, closeted, or wanting to try something new. For me, it's about power and thinking "I have something over you now"

I would never, ever, _eveerrrr_ rat on someone or even threaten to though.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Well, other than sexual appeal. Just, I like knowing I got someone to go outside their comfort zone.



Get them drunk first!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

I mean.
If it like, ever happens, I wanna make sure they're okay with it first.


----------



## Luki (Jan 17, 2015)

What if you turn him gay with your shenanigans, would it lose the appeal if he wants it again?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> What if you turn him gay with your shenanigans, would it lose the appeal if he wants it again?



Oh course not!


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> What if you turn him gay with your shenanigans, would it lose the appeal if he wants it again?



I think that'd be a job well done? Heh get it? *hides in shame at bad joke*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> What if you turn him gay with your shenanigans, would it lose the appeal if he wants it again?



No, because chances are he'd still be closeted
Even if he was open, I'd have a new dude to do shit with


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

I confess I wanna meet Volk and do things with him.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 17, 2015)

yall are gay af


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess I wanna meet Volk and do things with him.


I can probably open up a bitch position somewhere in my busy schedule



1000bluntz said:


> yall are gay af


The ones who say this shit the loudest are the ones who let me suck their cock behind Arby's


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I can probably open up a bitch position somewhere in my busy schedule



I can dig that.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

I have only ever sucked dick twice in my life. And the first time the dude was too drunk to get it up. Second time it was a girl's dick. 

Due to my previously closeted nature most of my enounters were with women. Not that it was all bad, but I plan on changing this. I WILL fill my bed with men folk in the days to come. I'm so close to my own place. Now I just need the men folk. 





Also, a nonsex confession. 

My father was once a creative man with punishments. I am, by no means, against whupping a child's ass if he/she is in dire need of an attitude adjustment. However...well, three things that stick out in my mind. Dad used to take a thin hog whip and slap it across the tops of my fingers. One on each hand. It stings unlike anything you've ever felt. I remember one time we were cleaning pens and he smeared a combination of pig piss, feed, and shit across my face that Id refuses to clean from a trough by hand. And lastly, while driving home, it was about 11 pm when he dropped an 11 year old me off on the side of the road in utter darkness and drove away. I screamed and ran after the truck, but I lost my fear of the darkness that night. 

Oh. I guess the shining moment was when he nearly blinded me in one eye with a rock he'd thrown at me. Hit me in that little book between the eye and the nose. Lotsa blood. Lotsa swelling. Lotsa bullshit excuses made up to teachers. 

Haha sorry if this seems depressing. To me it was always just the more "creative" of his punishments. I had a counselor tell me that it amounted to abuse at one point. But I guess it makes no difference now. I'm harder for it. I suppose. But on second thought I suppose I have my issues. 


I'm not sure why Im sharing this.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

What the fuck


----------



## Zop (Jan 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I have only ever sucked dick twice in my life. And the first time the dude was too drunk to get it up. Second time it was a girl's dick.
> 
> Due to my previously closeted nature most of my enounters were with women. Not that it was all bad, but I plan on changing this. I WILL fill my bed with men folk in the days to come. I'm so close to my own place. Now I just need the men folk.
> 
> ...



You are possibly sharing this because your father had been in your mind? It seems like he has been an ass to you.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

It's funny how you live a certain kind of life, a certain kind of oppressed or abuse, and you just think it's the way of things. Then one day you look back and realize it was a little fucked up. Just a bit.



Zop said:


> You are possibly sharing this because your father had been in your mind? It seems like he has been an ass to you.




This probably isn't far off.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

Red. Your Father is a major dickhead and not worthy of parenthood. Children need to be disciplined, what he did was not discipline but full on abuse, hope you can get your place soon enough!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

I think the worst my mom ever did (she was the one who did the punishment) was the wooden spoon, Tabasco sauce, and soap. I remember she was soaping me and I just kept biting chunks off and spitting them on the floor so she left the bathroom and I was all okay cool she's gone
Came back with Tabasco sauce
IDK why parents thought that was a good idea. Didn't make me stop swearing.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

The thought of a kid defiantly biting chunks of soap and spitting them on the floor has me gigglin like a madman.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> The thought of a kid defiantly biting chunks of soap and spitting them on the floor has me gigglin like a madman.



Serves her right for not just grabbing liquid soap


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Serves her right for not just grabbing liquid soap



....blue dawn soap. 


_-shudders-_


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

Im adopted 

Also I drank soap once.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Im adopted



Lovingly so, I hope.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

I could be a little bastard as a kid, now that I think about it. I remember she would teach me to stop swearing by various methods like I've stated, and istead of just stopping those words, I'd shorten them.
"Fuck you" would become "eff you", and then eventually "eff" lol. I used to bite the shit out of anybody that came close. Left some nice welts on my brother from that
Never broke things, fought anybody, or stole anything though so maybe I wasn't that big of an asshole.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

I confess that, I see some users and I get kinda obsessed and crushy with them before I actually talk to them.
It happened with FriggaFanatic, Trekkie and even you Volk.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Late to the eye topic: wish I had two totally different color eyes. Instead I have one blue eye and one light blue/green with a quarter hazel.

I feel cheated. I wanted one blue and one brown


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess that, I see some users and I get kinda obsessed and crushy with them before I actually talk to them.
> It happened with FriggaFanatic, Trekkie and even you Volk.



I have many forum bitches that I own. You're just another for my collection



RestlessDreamer said:


> Late to the eye topic: wish I had two totally different color eyes. Instead I have one blue eye and one light blue/green with a quarter hazel.
> 
> I feel cheated. I wanted one blue and one brown



Contacts bro


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I have many forum bitches that I own. You're just another for my collection


OwO


RestlessDreamer said:


> Late to the eye topic: wish I had two totally different color eyes. Instead I have one blue eye and one light blue/green with a quarter hazel.
> 
> I feel cheated. I wanted one blue and one brown


I have two boring brown eyes.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

Apparently I have gorgeous brown eyes. I dunno I think they're kinda boring.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Red, I come from a similar background albiet my mother was the abusive one. She pulled a knife on me twice and choked me once. Other sordid stuff as well. She was an alcoholic and a schizophrenic. 

Anyway, I know what you mean by saying histories that are complicated and harmful seem strangely like they're the norm when you live through them. My heart goes out to you 

Also, I wish the best of menfolk. I'd be happy to oblige that spot if I could. ^_^


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

Come to Texas. We'll work something out. 



And man that's rough. I don't think I could imagine that level. Or.... I don't know. Maybe? Like....I don't even think my dad had a reason, or an addiction.  He was just an angry, violent person. He never drank. Just raged. I remember when I accidentally knocked my brother's two front teeth out. He was riding the handle bars of a bike I was riding and we crashed. Dad was getting him ready for the hospital. I was standing in the living room all guilty as Dad screamed at me. Then he just...walked up to me, reared back, and kicked me in the groin. 

...

This memory lane sucks and I'm gonna call it a night before it gets any worse. Peace all.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 17, 2015)

Your confessions made me sad and a little bit angry.

Filthy gender, I promise, I'll remove you last.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to cause you to dredge up more memories, Red. :/

Hope the rest of your night is more calming.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

Poor Red. So sorry. 

I'm hearing "my mommy choked my neck."


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

..what


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Did I misspell choke? Yeah, my mom did. Til I blacked out. I was 11.

Kinda hard to fight back when you're small like that.

And I'm not trying to compare and contrast with Red. Just saying that I empathize with her and wish her the best


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Did I misspell choke? Yeah, my mom did. Til I blacked out. I was 11.
> 
> Kinda hard to fight back when you're small like that.
> 
> And I'm not trying to compare and contrast with Red. Just saying that I empathize with her and wish her the best



Sorry, that was me. And that was my brother, it sticks with me. I just really can't imagine how a parent could hurt a child. It's truly terrible, not to mention traumatizing.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

No need to apologize. Just was confused by the context 

And yeah. It's tough. My mother only just passed and I never got closure for the harm and ill she extracted on her family. 

My heart goes out to you too, Trekkie. *big man hug*


----------



## Zop (Jan 17, 2015)

Man I feel like the only one to not be abused as a child.

Confession: I used to pull my pants down all the way to use the urinal when I was younger, until I was like 7 or 8.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> OwO
> 
> I have two boring brown eyes.



same here
i wish they were green

also dang you guys
makes me glad my parents didnt hit me and shit


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

The brother likes to fight with me.
A lot.
Arguments.
Several of them ended up with him beating me and my parents not doing a damn thing about it when I told them.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> The brother likes to fight with me.
> A lot.
> Arguments.
> Several of them ended up with him beating me and my parents not doing a damn thing about it when I told them.



My brother and I used to get into physical fights semi-often. The last time he tried it was when I was about... 17 or 18, and it wound up with me throwing him down the stairs. He pulled a knife on me and my sister called the cops, and he ran away. The was the last time he tried getting into a fight w. me


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

Mine too, Restless.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> The brother likes to fight with me.
> A lot.
> Arguments.
> Several of them ended up with him beating me and my parents not doing a damn thing about it when I told them.



When my dad was a kid he fought with his brother all the time. When they got caught fighting, his dad would make them both go outside and take their belts off and beat the crap out of each other. 

Didn't do any good, apparently.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

Zop said:


> Man I feel like the only one to not be abused as a child.


Same here. My mom did hit with her sandals once or twice, but no more than that and only for legitimate faults, such as being very rude.

EDIT: views on physical punishment used to be quite different here.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

Have you seen or spoken to him since, Volkov?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Have you seen or spoken to him since, Volkov?


Yes, he came back later that day acting like nothing happened.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Well...I know the current topic is abuse but let me just shift it

I have a penchant for taking hot showers, it soothes and relieves my anxiety. Problem is it's become a habit where I take long showers sometimes. One time I took three showers in a day...yeah I was bored and stressed. That's probably not a good thing...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well...I know the current topic is abuse but let me just shift it
> 
> I have a penchant for taking hot showers, it soothes and relieves my anxiety. Problem is it's become a habit where I take long showers sometimes. One time I took three showers in a day...yeah I was bored and stressed. That's probably not a good thing...



A good, average # of showers should be 1ce every other day. Too many showers (especially hot ones) can really dry your skin out and give you acne or cause skin irritation.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 17, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well...I know the current topic is abuse but let me just shift it
> 
> I have a penchant for taking hot showers, it soothes and relieves my anxiety. Problem is it's become a habit where I take long showers sometimes. One time I took three showers in a day...yeah I was bored and stressed. That's probably not a good thing...



you should try shifting it to really cold, and then really warm (hot rarely) sometimes, its supposedly good for blood flow and i think its pretty relaxing once you get used to it.
 i love hot showers but they no es bueno for skin and curly hair


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Warm showers are good for the duration of the shower, but to be honest they should always be ended with a cold rinse-off (sucks, I know). The cold water closes the pores and helps prevent pores being clogged/buildup.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Warm showers are good for the duration of the shower, but to be honest they should always be ended with a cold rinse-off (sucks, I know). The cold water closes the pores and helps prevent pores being clogged/buildup.


well, pores dont really close and open up


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> well, pores dont really close and open up


!!!! I Googled and youre right!! That's what I was told for years by a female friend of mine.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> !!!! I Googled and youre right!! That's what I was told for years by a female friend of mine.



I JUST SAVED YOU YEARS OF TAKING UNCOMFORTABLE SHOWERS
you owe me some shiet


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> I JUST SAVED YOU YEARS OF TAKING UNCOMFORTABLE SHOWERS
> you owe me some shiet


No I'm still going to do it anyways because I like the thrill of torturing myself
NO
IM NOT PAYING FOR THIS ADVICE


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

I wasn't aware of that either...


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 17, 2015)

as payment you can both kiss my shoes and give me a stomach rub thanks

[the temperature of the water doesnt make a difference to your skin unless its really hot, which will dry out your skin and cause broken capillaries]

the more you know.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> as payment you can both kiss my shoes and give me a stomach rub thanks



As my payment, you can give me a back massage and feel my legs.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 17, 2015)

I love baths myself, but am super hygienic. As such, I tend to take a shower first, Lysol the tub (gets rid of bacteria of course) and then clean it and take my soak .

Obviously this is all overcomplicated . So I don't do it too often. But I can soak in the tub for hours at a time .


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> as payment you can both kiss my shoes and give me a stomach rub thanks



As my payment, I won't throw a live grenade in your direction!


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> As my payment, you can give me a back massage and feel my legs.



how many suckers have you reeled in making them think they were going to get a reward 
who wouldve known you were so cruel ;_;7



isuckatdrawing said:


> As my payment, I won't throw a live grenade in your direction!


god damn you really are too kind
im tearing up here


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> how many suckers have you reeled in making them think they were going to get a reward
> who wouldve known you were so cruel ;_;7



They know what they're getting into...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> They know what they're getting into...



I know what gonna be getting in me :V


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> There is a strong pressure on young teens to lose your virginity as early as possible.



Thank you, Captain F. King Obvious. Tell us the one about how fish swim and birds fly and dogs chase cars and cats are assholes. I loved that one.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

AlexInsane said:


> Thank you, Captain F. King Obvious. Tell us the one about how fish swim and birds fly and dogs chase cars and cats are assholes. I loved that one.



User asks: ".Jesus Christ what is wrong with my current generation?"
I reply with an answer
Alex replies with a smartass remark
You're gonna get a slap for that one, Alex


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> User asks: ".Jesus Christ what is wrong with my current generation?"
> I reply with an answer
> Alex replies with a smartass remark
> You're gonna get a slap for that one, Alex



You only get to slap me when I'm wearing the gimp suit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

AlexInsane said:


> You only get to slap me when I'm wearing the gimp suit.


This is making me so sweaty
I'm going to brb for a shower


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 17, 2015)

Forget the shower, be a real man and just shove a whole tray of icecubes into your underwear.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Despite knowing the rather harmful effects it can have.
I've always wanted to try drugs just once.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> This is making me so sweaty
> I'm going to brb for a shower


yes, go torture yourself you fucking masochist.




FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Despite knowing the rather harmful effects it can have.
> I've always wanted to try drugs just once.


unfortunately, you probably will. just never do it again.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a message from the collective conscience of FAF. 





















































It's just all light e-rp now...that's the confession. You go back to the Love/Hate threads now.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 17, 2015)

Trying dangerous things for the purposes of novelty is REALLY not advisable. 

Unless you're getting paid to do it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Like, the only reason I've never started is because, knowing me,
I'd become a pothead in 5 seconds flat.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 17, 2015)

I know some high functioning potheads.  Hell, my neighbor owns his own business with his wife, they both smoke all day every day.  I couldn't do that, but man do they break the stoner stereotype.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Like, the only reason I've never started is because, knowing me,
> I'd become a pothead in 5 seconds flat.



Most of the juniors in the physics program here at OSU are pot smokers.  Don't get me wrong, I voted for it's legalization...but I mean, really?

By most, I mean well over half.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I know some high functioning potheads.  Hell, my neighbor owns his own business with his wife, they both smoke all day every day.  I couldn't do that, but man do they break the stoner stereotype.



Because I'm me, I'd be smoking it all the time to get rid of daily stresses.
I know some smart potheads, like my friend Kale. Total stoner. One of the smartest in my class.
But if I did it, all I'd want to do is smoke and eat more than I already do because I'm a fatass with some sort of eating problem...


----------



## Renarde (Jan 17, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Most of the juniors in the physics program here at OSU are pot smokers.  Don't get me wrong, I voted for it's legalization...but I mean, really?
> 
> By most, I mean well over half.



I think that's just college, to be honest. Though I was an Environmental Studies major at Ithaca College, for what it's worth.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

All of my guard equipment was not bought by me.
I stole my 6ft. flag and sabre from the school.
Someone else bought me my air blade.
And I worked for the swing flags.

...I'm really just a useless bum who can't contribute to anything.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

AlexInsane said:


> Forget the shower, be a real man and just shove a whole tray of icecubes into your underwear.





Clauvio said:


> yes, go torture yourself you fucking masochist.



I shaved my pubes for you



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Despite knowing the rather harmful effects it can have.
> I've always wanted to try drugs just once.



Pot isn't bad, neither is alcohol. Just stay the fuck away from meth, heroin, cocaine, crack, and prescription pills.


----------



## Feste (Jan 17, 2015)

Renarde said:


> I think that's just college, to be honest. Though I was an Environmental Studies major at Ithaca College, for what it's worth.



Dude, my neck of the woods . Did you head up past Utica for anything? Mainly SUNY ESF stuff up by me, but I imagine there's some for Ithaca. Or was it mainly Finger Lakes? Get to do any fracking research?


Also...I may be high right now.  Do the poooot.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Stop stop stop...
Even if I wanted I never could.
I'd never be able to afford it...

I feel like hurting myself right now.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2015)

Relax, pot is cheap.
Not advocating doing drugs, but it's cheap and pretty much everyone has, sells, or knows someone who does.
It's pretty overrated though, it's not something you should be dying to go out and try. It's not the greatest experience in the world.
My sister was freaked out by pot and can't even stand the smell of it anymore. She got high once, got extremely paranoid, thought the cops were coming and shit, and now she won't even be in the same room as someone smoking it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

I have to be in motion to stay calm.
My hands or feet have to be moving somehow or I get anxious and nervous.
Slightly panicked and I breath a little harder than normal...


----------



## Feste (Jan 17, 2015)

Ah shit dude, I didn't mean to make you feel that way ><. Don't worry though dude, you've done some awesome stuff with marching band . I could barely due it when I was in it. Also, I confess I stole my trumpet from the school. Ended up giving it back eventually though.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd steal the bassoon cause I know she wouldn't notice but...
God, I'd feel even worse than I already do about being a useless hack anyway.

Also, most pot smokers I know in band are trumpets.

I've had a runny nose and a cough ever since I could remember.

I get chest pains, prolly hear burn according to Garth, a lot.

I have a slight consistent buzz in my ears, whether there's noise or not.

I get nervous real easily. I get hot really easily.

My stomach gets upset when I get hot and it just leads to me breaking down and getting even more useless than before.


----------



## Feste (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey dude, you're fine. You got allergies, maybe heart burn, and social anxiety. You're in high school, it's true for a lot more people than you think. You'll get out soon, then you got the whole world in front of you. May sound scary, but it's a blast. You'll figure out how to deal with that stuff, don't worry. Take it from someone who had a lot of issues in high school, you're stronger than you think man, you've done some really cool stuff, and worst comes to worst you got us. I know it may not mean much, but I believe in you man.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm scared of being left alone.
Despite being alone almost all my life, it still scares me..


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

I had severe social anxiety in highschool  It's gotten better since, because Ive been pushing myself a little bit at a time


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

:/
Here I go eating again to calm my nerves...
^One reason I've never smoked.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

Just go for a walk, bro


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

At 11 PM?
My family probably wouldn't even notice I'm gone.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm scared of being left alone.
> Despite being alone almost all my life, it still scares me..



Me too. I used to wander around the house at night because everyone was asleep and there was no one around and I WAS FREAKING OUT. Fun times.

When I was little, like maybe 7, I heard that cats always landed on their feet. We had some kittens so I tried it at different heights. I even through the poor things out of my forthouse, about a 12 foot drop. They almost always do, by the way. So I thought, what else can do that? Fortunately I wasn't strong enough to carry a sheep up the ladder but I injured one throwing it out of the back of a truck. (Sheep do not land on their feet.)

In my defense I was 7 and didn't know you could break a sheep.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> At 11 PM?
> My family probably wouldn't even notice I'm gone.


I go out for walks/bike rides even later than that. I don't tell anybody where I'm going because it's none of their business



jtrekkie said:


> Me too. I used to wander around the house at night because everyone was asleep and there was no one around and I WAS FREAKING OUT. Fun times.
> 
> When I was little, like maybe 7, I heard that cats always landed on their feet. We had some kittens so I tried it at different heights. I even through the poor things out of my forthouse, about a 12 foot drop. They almost always do, by the way. So I thought, what else can do that? Fortunately I wasn't strong enough to carry a sheep up the ladder but I injured one throwing it out of the back of a truck. (Sheep do not land on their feet.)
> 
> In my defense I was 7 and didn't know you could break a sheep.


Omfg jtrekkie what the fuck LOL

(cats can land on their feet given that they fall from a height greater than 2 feet)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I like going outside this late with my flag and just twirl the night away


----------



## Distorted (Jan 18, 2015)

I used to walk around campus and downtown at night when I stayed at college. It wasn't the safest place, and I often wonder how I made it through south side without being mugged or shot. I wasn't in my right mind at the time. I especially went out on rainy nights. The rain would drown out the voices I heard and it helped calm me down. I would walk into my dorm soak and wet and scare people that were still up. 

I get the urge to sit outside at night still. But my folks start freaking out if I do that so I just open my window instead. We have a lot of wildlife out here anyway.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay I guess I'll tell my gross story since nobody has topped it yet.

You know how when youre little, you took showers with your parents?
My dad told me that when I was like 5 and I took a shower with him, he didn't realize but water running off his body was running off his dick, and I was drinking said dick-water over my shoulder (I was facing away from him)
I didn't know it was coming from there HAHAH


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Jesus... lol that's so wrong. I am so glad my parents didn't have me bathe with them growing up. These stories are horrifying.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

hahha when my dad told me that I wanted to throw up, but now I just find it hilarious


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I just had a very nasty thought about you Volk o.o


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I just had a very nasty thought about you Volk o.o


I regret making fun of Red x Red's Dad
I'm not sure what that thought is but I have a sinking feeling


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

I had the "luck" of showering with my father as a kid. I was doing baths and I had to learn how to shower. It was so weird to shower, if I stuck my head under I felt like I was drowning. Nowadays wetting my head doesn't, but letting it run over my face makes me tense up.

And back to that showering with my father thing.

Lets just say he's a lil stubby xD


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

NO
NO DETAILS ABOUT DAD DICKS, THAT'S COMPLETELY OFF LIMITS


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I regret making fun of Red x Red's Dad
> I'm not sure what that thought is but I have a sinking feeling



Nothing like that oxo
Just showers without blood relations


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Nothing like that oxo
> Just showers without blood relations


A bloody shower, a shower in pig's blood

I'm a pro at shaving, I never cut myself


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought tiny penises were considered comedy these days.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 18, 2015)

You've got a lot to live up to, Funky.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I thought tiny penises were considered comedy these days.


I've forbidden any talk of dad dick sizes in this thread
Dicks and dick size is fine, as long as it does not pertain to dicks owned by dads


Now, we all need to shower with blood in my shower


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd rather shower in your dick juices :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'd rather shower in your dick juices :V


Golden showers come after blood showers and only if nobody acts up


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Golden showers come after blood showers and only if nobody acts up



But what if I do act up D:


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> But what if I do act up D:









You go in for an hour in the unlit basement that is sometimes haunted by a dead old woman with no eyes


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

D:
No dicks?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> D:
> No dicks?


Hmm...
Maybe
Maybe dicks


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 18, 2015)

gross stories? well one time i took some shit out of the fridge and mixed it in a cup when i was like 7 or whatever because at the time i thought eventually id discover some glow-y magical drink that would give me powers. i remember putting chips, ham, soda, cheese, shampoo, eggs, toothpaste, bread, water, cereal, some other snacks, and mixing it up. the plan was only to drink it if pink smoke and glitter started rising out of it, which in my case it did not. 7 year old me decided fuck this, took a break, poured some soda in a similar looking cup. my mistake, because i took a pretty big swig of the fucking genius concoction i had made.

i did this with stuff only in the shower, too.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> gross stories? well one time i took some shit out of the fridge and mixed it in a cup when i was like 7 or whatever because at the time i thought eventually id discover some glow-y magical drink that would give me powers. i remember putting chips, ham, soda, cheese, shampoo, eggs, toothpaste, bread, water, cereal, some other snacks, and mixing it up. the plan was only to drink it if pink smoke and glitter started rising out of it, which in my case it did not. 7 year old me decided fuck this, took a break, poured some soda in a similar looking cup. my mistake, because i took a pretty big swig of the fucking genius concoction i had made.
> 
> i did this with stuff only in the shower, too.



I read that as "I took a shit in the fridge" and I have to say I'm honestly glad that it was actually a story about eating ham and toothpaste and shit

What did it taste like?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hmm...
> Maybe
> Maybe dicks



Ok


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I read that as "I took a shit in the fridge" and I have to say I'm honestly glad that it was actually a story about eating ham and toothpaste and shit
> 
> What did it taste like?


gave me a good laugh m8
also idrr, it was pretty thick though and there was ham and shit that kinda squished out brown/black juice.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> gave me a good laugh m8
> also idrr, it was pretty thick though and there was ham and shit that kinda squished out brown/black juice.



I DONT THINK THAT WAS HAM, CLAUVIO


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I DONT THINK THAT WAS HAM, CLAUVIO


you're right, it was actually poison.
im a ghost, sucker.
boo motherfucker.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember I had a shitload of Box Elder Beetles stuck to the side of my house, and I wanted to kill them all because they were swarming, so I took a bucket of water and scooped them all into it, and then dumped a bunch of crushed up weeds I picked and a bottle of cayenne pepper in there (I hated the smell, that's why I chose it) and my mom found out and got fucking pissed because I wasted her spices
It didn't actually kill them, idk what I was thinking. I must have been like.. 7


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I remember I had a shitload of Box Elder Beetles stuck to the side of my house, and I wanted to kill them all because they were swarming, so I took a bucket of water and scooped them all into it, and then dumped a bunch of crushed up weeds I picked and a bottle of cayenne pepper in there (I hated the smell, that's why I chose it) and my mom found out and got fucking pissed because I wasted her spices
> It didn't actually kill them, idk what I was thinking. *I must have been like.. 7*


watcha doin this weekend


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> watcha doin this weekend


Killing box elder beetles with cayenne and crushed up weeds
(and in that moment, they knew that they had formed a relationship that would not be broken. They would go on to date and torture insects for fun and then possibly progress onto humans they acquired on the furaffinity forums)


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 18, 2015)

Ahh, a budding romance~ :3

OT: I guess it qualifies as a confession? I've spotted a few FAFers around the dregs of Imgur's User Sub. And I downvote every one of them, regardless of content. Muwahaha!
Just kidding, I don't actually do that. I just move along and mind my own business.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Killing box elder beetles with cayenne and crushed up weeds
> (and in that moment, they knew that they had formed a relationship that would not be broken. They would go on to date and torture insects for fun and then possibly progress onto humans they acquired on the furaffinity forums)


god damn you really do have a way with words
what will we name our children



Chuchi said:


> Ahh, a budding romance~ :3
> 
> OT: I guess it qualifies as a confession? I've spotted a few FAFers  around the dregs of Imgur's User Sub. And I downvote every one of them,  regardless of content. Muwahaha!
> Just kidding, I don't actually do that. I just move along and mind my own business.



which is crueler than any downvote
wont anybody give them some love ;_;


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2015)

Name them Test Subjects 1, 2, 3,  etc

My confession
One time when I was a kid I had a couple baby rabbits and I brought one of them to the convenience store that a family friend owned, and I set it down in a box of caramels and it pissed all over them lol
fortunately the guy wasn't that mad


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Okay I guess I'll tell my gross story since nobody has topped it yet.
> 
> You know how when youre little, you took showers with your parents?
> My dad told me that when I was like 5 and I took a shower with him, he didn't realize but water running off his body was running off his dick, and I was drinking said dick-water over my shoulder (I was facing away from him)
> I didn't know it was coming from there HAHAH



*collapsed on the floor laughing*


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

OH DAMN IT ALL TO HELL. 

I "lost" my debit card and have been dealing with all that. Being without a card. The whole not having any of my money thing. I called and had it cancelled. 


I found in in the BACK SLOT OF MY WALLET JUST NOW. 


Fffffffffffff-


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 18, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> OH DAMN IT ALL TO HELL.
> 
> I "lost" my debit card and have been dealing with all that. Being without a card. The whole not having any of my money thing. I called and had it cancelled.
> 
> ...


pppppppp
on a scale of 1 to 10 how stupid do you feel

confession:
accidentally putting the remotes in the fridge is really common for me, so is preparing my meal and sitting down without it.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

I feel dumber than dumber than a moth in a bug zapper. 10/10. I've got nearly 500 in the bank and no way to get to it.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 18, 2015)

About 2 years ago I experimented with Weed. I don't know what the fucking lure of that is as I nearly puked. I've also tried speed (in a very small controlled dose), nah I don't think I'll touch that again. Growing up I had adhd so instead of going fricking mental I apparently just sat there staring at the wall for an hour. I find the only drug I like is alcohol but then again alcohol is highly prevelant in Irish culture (yes, I wont deny it) and I guess I felt I had to start, but then found out that Cider was basically apple juice that got you drunk so that became my thing. Back last weekend me and my father downed 1ltr of Whiskey each and I woke with the shakes for the first time. Don't think I'll touch Whiskey again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2015)

1 litre of whiskey is dangerous. :s


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm actually surprised I don't have alcohol poisoning


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 18, 2015)

When im sposed to get up at 7 for work i still end up awake at 3am, texting...distractions >W<


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 18, 2015)

I confess I don't participate in the forum's serious debates because, at this point of my life, I just want to get along with people and avoid much trouble.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I don't participate in the forum's serious debates because, at this point of my life, I just want to get along with people and avoid much trouble.



I've been avoiding some because I'm relatively new here and I want to get to know you guys and gals.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

Mmmmmmmmmm fresh meat.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 18, 2015)

So fresh and so cle....well not so clean.


----------



## Luki (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm dog-sitting two pitbulls as a favor to my uncle this weekend and I confess I'm a wee bit intimidated by them :S

_"Oh hey, Luki, you're great with pets , right? Could ya take care of my boys for me? Gotta take care of some urgent business next town."

"Oh..yeah, sure... ._."
_
He's right, I'm good with pets... Of the feline variety!
Never had a dog before, but I couldn't turn him down :<

These guys are well behaved, though...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> Hm,now that I think of it, I've never seen a clear eye-colored person wishing they had brown or black eye colors.



Gonna just contribute to this one with that I have blue/grey eyes and I wish so badly I had brown eyes. In fact, I hate my entire fair makeup, fuck everything that comes with that. I just look washed out and child-like without a good hour of make-up. Fine eyelashes and all that shit. My natural hair is baby fine so I can't do the emo thing with it, which is the ONLY thing I want to do with it, and it drives me crazy when people complain about their thick hair. My hair is so sleek I reckon if it was any more fine it would just be water and roll off my head.

Just fuck all of this. My mum said I would appreciate being fair some day but that day sure as hell hasn't come yet. When I'm elderly my hair's gonna thin even more, so I guess by that point I'm not gonna have any hair left to speak of.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I get this a lot but I never understood it. We go on with our lives without ever thinking of our eye colour or the eye colour of other people.



Women with colourful eyes are demonstrably more sexually attractive to heterosexual men with colourful eyes, in general.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 18, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Ahh, a budding romance~ :3
> 
> OT: I guess it qualifies as a confession? I've spotted a few FAFers around the dregs of Imgur's User Sub. And I downvote every one of them, regardless of content. Muwahaha!
> Just kidding, I don't actually do that. I just move along and mind my own business.



Purged.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I don't participate in the forum's serious debates because, at this point of my life, I just want to get along with people and avoid much trouble.



Funnily enough I don't get involved in the serious debates because I don't know a fucking thing about the topic of debate and don't want to look like an idiot.

C'mon guys, can't you debate about cell biology so I can look smart? =V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Funnily enough I don't get involved in the serious debates because *I don't know a fucking thing about the topic of debate* and don't want to look like an idiot.
> 
> C'mon guys, can't you debate about cell biology so I can look smart? =V



It doesn't stop anybody else.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 18, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Funnily enough I don't get involved in the serious debates because I don't know a fucking thing about the topic of debate and don't want to look like an idiot.
> 
> C'mon guys, can't you debate about cell biology so I can look smart? =V



Well i got a national 5 Biology (slightly easier than a English higher) exam coming up in may so you can do my exam for me then >:V


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> It doesn't stop anybody else.



Badum-tish. 
Honestly a lot of our arguments are philosophically and ethically based. Not a lot of citations to be made. But once we start start getting into social issues like privilege and racism, the pie graph charts come out for the free-for-all pissing fest of statistics and URLs.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 18, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> But once we start start getting into social issues like privilege and racism, the pie graph charts come out for the free-for-all pissing fest of statistics and URLs.


I think this might be the main reason why I stopped going to them, it gets awfully scary when people get into those topics. I have enough of an opinion on them to a degree, but I can't quite bring myself to defend it in a context where I don't necessarily HAVE to (i.e. it's not mandatory, although it'd be more ethical to do so).
And even in the case of ethical and philosophical ones, I've proven time and again that I lack the life experience to participate in them (e.g. I haven't 'suffered' with a capital 'S', and thus can't begin to comprehend evil and greed, and such).


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

When I was in elementary school we had this sandbox, and a spot by the wall of the box, underground, there were TONS of junebugs. We would dig them up, put them in buckets, and when we went inside we would hide the bucket somewhere, and carry some of the junebugs into the bathroom for our after recess bathroom break. We would put them into the urinals and stalls, watch them swim in the stalls and watch them try to escape the urinals. We would flush the urinals if they got too high, and sometimes we put all of our junebugs into one urinal and took turns using just the one.

We weren't the nicest of kids back then.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

Kids generally aren't nice. Hell, I can't stand kids. Never want to have any myself.

I also hear they grow into people. That sounds awful


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 18, 2015)

In playschool I used to eat the sand in the sand box.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 18, 2015)

In elementary school I always defaulted to using the tire swings or the swings, if they were taken I'd play in the sand by myself. I still have memories doing exactly that. I was always quite the introvert it's very innate. 

Only social activity I remember doing was I once joined a group with two other girls where we were playing powerpuff girls, of course I got stuck with Buttercup (More of a Blossom fan, although now that Im older Buttercup makes more sense) but anyways I just remember being happy to be invited to play. 

...uhhh...other than that I remember playing house and always opting to be the pet dog. Once a furry, always a furry.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> In playschool I used to eat the sand in the sand box.



Ew. 

Sandbox is another word for "feral cat litter box".

Well I used to eat dog food so I'm not any better. I stopped though. My parents COULDNT get my younger brother to stop. He just faded the habit away on his own damn time.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I also hear they grow into people. That sounds awful


Semantics: it's always funny how people seem to think twice about calling children 'persons'. You usually don't hear people say Little Billy's a 'good person', you hear them say he's a 'good kid'. It wouldn't be completely harmless if 'person' didn't have implications of dignity and respect and worth attached. Of course, in the end children are the first to ellicit sympathy and such, but still... it's a potentially interesting discussion to have, how we don't always see children as complete 'people' for certain reasons, and the possible bad rammifications of that among a varied spectrum of mentalities.

Of course, your post equates 'person' with 'adult', and that's another discussion to have. Yeah, I know, I know, it's a joke, but you also see it in comments not meant as jokes.

I don't know, I'm sort of elucubrating here... and I confess speculating of theorizing is a thing I do, a lot, more than getting it done at times even.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I never had any friends to play with so I usually just wandered around trying to get away from the 5-year old bitches.
At the Pre-K, there was this tunnel you could crawl in and I loved hiding in there.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

I moved too much to have friends. I've lived in 14 houses since I've been born. That's something like a house every other year plus one or two.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> In elementary school I always defaulted to using the tire swings or the swings, if they were taken I'd play in the sand by myself. I still have memories doing exactly that. I was always quite the introvert it's very innate.
> 
> Only social activity I remember doing was I once joined a group with two other girls where we were playing powerpuff girls, of course I got stuck with Buttercup (More of a Blossom fan, although now that Im older Buttercup makes more sense) but anyways I just remember being happy to be invited to play.
> 
> ...uhhh...other than that I remember playing house and always opting to be the pet dog. Once a furry, always a furry.


Omg that introvert thing is so me during the summer. Even these days if I'm at a park. The swings are the BEST place to relax and just think about things. Its where I created my first fursona before adopting him as an actual fursona.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I never had any friends to play with so I usually just wandered around trying to get away from the 5-year old bitches.
> At the Pre-K, there was this tunnel you could crawl in and I loved hiding in there.


In PreK-10th, I had like, maybe 10 good friends or less. I spent most of my spare time drawing and gaming rather than hanging out, as you could imagine.


----------



## Selachi (Jan 18, 2015)

Been thinking about a really shitty thing I did in freshman year of high school a lot lately. 

I found a Renard shirt hanging on my sister's door, so I confronted her with it and said something along the lines of "See this? Wearing this to school is a good way to lose friends." She tore it out of my hands, threw it into her closet and slammed the door in my face. I never saw that shirt again. It's pretty much the only thing we have in common, and instead of building on that common interest, I acted like an insecure hypocrite (which I was at the time) and ruined it. There is now mutual understanding that we're both furries, but it's now too awkward of a subject to actually talk about with the exception of a few passing references or remarks. That whole incedent was years ago, so an apology would be too little too late at this point. I still sometimes feel like a dick because of it though.


----------



## Luki (Jan 18, 2015)

Hm, the only friend I kept since pre-school or so, who's still my best friend, is a guy who transfered to our school from Japan.
He's totally guilty of getting me into their culture, that goof >:T






Selachi said:


> Been thinking about a really shitty thing I did in freshman year of high school a lot lately.


Aw that's sad :c
 maybe she left it there to be found because she wanted to see how you'd react to it?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 18, 2015)

Selachi said:


> Been thinking about a really shitty thing I did in freshman year of high school a lot lately.
> 
> I found a Renard shirt hanging on my sister's door, so I confronted her with it and said something along the lines of "See this? Wearing this to school is a good way to lose friends." She tore it out of my hands, threw it into her closet and slammed the door in my face. I never saw that shirt again. It's pretty much the only thing we have in common, and instead of building on that common interest, I acted like an insecure hypocrite (which I was at the time) and ruined it. There is now mutual understanding that we're both furries, but it's now too awkward of a subject to actually talk about with the exception of a few passing references or remarks. That whole incedent was years ago, so an apology would be too little too late at this point. I still sometimes feel like a dick because of it though.



Speaking from experience, it's never too late to apologise for shitty things you've done. If my brother apologised now, for some of the more shitty things he did to me when we were younger I would be overjoyed. Instead, he pretends these things never happened and denies having any memory of doing them and laughs at how hurt I am over them.

I also feel I have no bond with my brother at all. He's grown up into a good person, some things aside, but neither of us is willing to break the ice and actually start becoming friends. On my side, I feel that I'm not the sort of person he would want to be friends with, so I treat him like any other person and don't force my company on him and let him decide to be friends if he wants. And on his side I feel that he doesn't care about doing anything. We live in the same house >.<


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 18, 2015)

I miss my sister a lot since she moved with my mother about 90 miles away but at the same time whenever we meet up again we can't help but argue. We miss each other yet we still get under each others skin. Funny enough when we aren't together our relationship peeks, I miss her but at the sametime I'd be happy not seeing her.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

Sometimes you get along better wth family in certain controlled doses.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 18, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Sometimes you get along better wth family in certain controlled doses.



Absolutely true. Even if you were getting along with your family pretty well. After separating the things can be only better.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

The best my father and I ever got along was when I only saw him once or twice a year.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 18, 2015)

I used to be real social when I was younger but my dad told me a few things that kind of stuck with me that kept me from becoming social later in life. Some of the things he said made it seem like what ever I tried to talk about was not worth even mentioning and that I should never speak unless I was spoken to. That really messed me up because even though that was over 10 years ago, it has stuck with me and it has an effect on how I socialize in person and in the forums. My relationship with my dad isn't really all that close even though he raised my brother and I himself for a few years before he got married to his second wife that I clashed with 95% of the time we ever spoke to each other.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

I Skype my parents almost every night.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

That's fucking adorable.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 18, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I Skype my parents almost every night.



Too much for my tastes. Sharing dinner every sunday and then spending 3-4 hours on talking is enough for me.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 18, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I Skype my parents almost every night.



My dad probably wouldn't even know what skype is. He just got his first smart phone about 2 years ago and he still hasn't learned that IE is complete crap.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

Apparently my parents are very different compared to your guys's.



Pyper said:


> My dad probably wouldn't even know what skype is. He just got his first smart phone about 2 years ago and he still hasn't learned that IE is complete crap.



My dad has been using IE since it first came around.  HE STILL HASN'T FIGURED OUT THAT IT IS CRAP.  Chrome FTW.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 18, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> My dad has been using IE since it first came around.  HE STILL HASN'T FIGURED OUT THAT IT IS CRAP.  Chrome FTW.



It's as if we have to give older people a two day guided tour of the internets. Web browsers, youtube, hotkeys, cat videos, etc. It is so embarrassing to watch my parents when they try to show me something on their computer...I can't even look sometimes.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

The only thing Internet Explorer is good for is downloading a different browser. As it doesn't even do that well.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 18, 2015)

Just wait for your kids trying to introduce you to teleportation devices. Would be - ironically - funny to see you struggling.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Pyper said:


> It's as if we have to give older people a two day guided tour of the internets. Web browsers, youtube, hotkeys, cat videos, etc. It is so embarrassing to watch my parents when they try to show me something on their computer...I can't even look sometimes.



You just gotta think of them as silly bears.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Just wait for your kids trying to introduce you to teleportation devices. Would be - ironically - funny to see you struggling.




Na, we'd get it just fine...not that teleportation devices will even happen in the next millennium.





GarthTheWereWolf said:


> silly bears.




Oh....that was good.  xD


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

"In my day we had CARS and we DROVE to our destination like God intended! Road trips. ROAD TRIPS!"
"Aw, silly grandpa. You're getting silly again."


----------



## Pyper (Jan 18, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Just wait for your kids trying to introduce you to teleportation devices. Would be - ironically - funny to see you struggling.



I am looking forward to it. I am going to be staring at the buttons and back at them for about ten minutes without saying a word. Whenever they try and tell me something, I will interrupt them telling them I know what I am doing.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> "In my day we had CARS and we DROVE to our destination like God intended! Road trips. ROAD TRIPS!"
> "Aw, silly grandpa. You're getting silly again."



I'd rather do that than fly.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 18, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I am looking forward to it. I am going to be staring at the buttons and back at them for about ten minutes without saying a word. Whenever they try and tell me something, I will interrupt them telling them I know what I am doing.



Of course. It's also the reason behind why we don't read manuals.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Of course. It's also the reason behind why we don't read manuals.



Shh....this is the age of intuition.  We don't need no damn manuals!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 18, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Just wait for your kids trying to introduce you to teleportation devices. Would be - ironically - funny to see you struggling.



ok....now you gave me the idea to keep my old gameboy (in working condition) until I'm extremely old to give to my grand children.
They will look at it for 3 seconds and throw it in the bin...those annoying brats with their PS 21s.

 I dunno, you think kids would be interested in old 8 bit technology in 2065? I mean, im interested in Atari and that thing is like 40 years old or so already.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes. Poseurs will be interested 10/10. Especially in selling this worthless crap to "back in my days" 70-yo nerds.

Well. being serious, for as long as the interface doesn't change it won't be a problem for us to adapt. We'll be totally fucked only after we change touch for sight and/or mental transmission of the information.

For me it's enough to compare how my father, me and my younger sister are using the keyboards. My father writes using it two times slower than he is when he's using his pen. My tempo is slightly faster than my handwriting and my sister can write as fast as she's talking. All of us started using keyboards for communicating at the same time - my father being 42, me being 18 and my sister being 14.


----------



## Luki (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I dunno, you think kids would be interested in old 8 bit technology in 2065? I mean, im interested in Atari and that thing is like 40 years old or so already.


Hipsters are eternal, Shadow Jaeger.

I'm sure there will be. Along with the "I was born in the wrong generation" kids.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> Hipsters are eternal, Shadow Jaeger.
> 
> I'm sure there will be. Along with the "I was born in the wrong generation" kids.



Suppose....im just really interested in the old technology is all. The fact i can play Zelda link to the past on a web page i find amazing on how far along we came in such short years.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 18, 2015)

My parents sound incomprehensible when they text...just...what?

You'd think it'd be easy to communicate through text so long as you're literate but it seems to take an experienced text user to casually communicate and explain your thoughts. 

It must just look dumb because in comparison it's my goto form of communication and comes easily to me. I am also well versed in the art of sarcasm and use of several various emoticons to convey emotion and meaning not usually conveyed through written word alone.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> My parents sound incomprehensible when they text...just...what?
> 
> You'd think it'd be easy to communicate through text so long as you're literate but it seems to take an experienced text user to casually communicate and explain your thoughts.
> 
> It must just look dumb to me because in comparison it's my goto form of communication and comes easily to me. I am also well versed in the art of sarcasm and use of several various emoticons to convey emotion and meaning not usually conveyed through written word alone.


I dislike how my mon and stepdad use excessive amounts of emoticons. It looks childish and out of place for an adult...or a person of any age.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well...I confess I have a bad habit in overusing emoticons and I realize it probably looks dumb but dang I cant help it, text seems so bland without it sometimes. I try to intentionally stop doing it sometimes x3 and fail...


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 18, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I am also well versed in the art of sarcasm and use of several various emoticons to convey emotion and meaning not usually conveyed through written word alone



Very funny.
> versed in the art of sarcasm
> using emoticons


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

My stepmom almost always uses triple periods instead of commas, or when ending a sentence, and ends most texts with triple periods as well.

My boss uses shorter words like 2nite and other stuff.

My dad is the only literate texted I know besides some of you furs.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 18, 2015)

I like to avoid texting because of the lack of emotion that you get from a real conversation with others. Texting is usually just a go to thing for getting a quick message across, at least to me.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 18, 2015)

Feste said:


> Dude, my neck of the woods . Did you head up past Utica for anything? Mainly SUNY ESF stuff up by me, but I imagine there's some for Ithaca. Or was it mainly Finger Lakes? Get to do any fracking research?
> 
> 
> Also...I may be high right now.  Do the poooot.


I actually dated an ESFer for a bit, haha. And no fracking research though I was involved in the local activist community for a while.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I dislike how my mon and stepdad use excessive amounts of emoticons. It looks childish and out of place for an adult...or a person of any age.



My mother also uses emoticons constantly.


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 18, 2015)

id would rather have excessive emotes than My Mother Talking Like This And Punctuating Every Sentence With Instances Of Passive Aggressiveness


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 18, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> My mother also uses emoticons constantly.


My mother just discovered them on her phone, it has been a rough couple of days.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

My boss texted me asking if I wanted more hours, so I said yea.

He says "Kule".

._.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

When the thread turns to talking about parents, I'm kind of at a loss as to what to say. I have *zero* family left save about three immediate relatives. My aunt does only use texts to tell me to call here, which is superfluous to me.

On the subject of emoticons, the only one I'll ever be happy to receive is the Korean shrug, which came out of the Starcraft community. It's rather charming: Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 18, 2015)

panda guy is no longer banned

and how can you guys hate these sexy emotes o(-`Ð´Â´- ï½¡) 
å‡¸(ï½€0Â´)å‡¸
à² _à²°à³ƒ

oh god this is too fun


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

All right, that last one is kinda cute.

And Mizu is back?!


----------



## TheRedGhost (Jan 18, 2015)

I have an overactive imagination- which is usually super awesome and I have amazing fantasy dreams, which could be stories all on their own.. amazing plots, highly detailed etc.

But because of this I can't watch anything, read anything even slightly horror related.

I only watch kids movies but still sometimes I have the creepiest, goriest nightmares with horrific creatures and terrifying plots. The first nightmare I can remember I was about 4 years old.. and again, never watch horror or anything, it just happens.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 18, 2015)

I genuinely enjoyed The Lego Movie


----------



## Zop (Jan 18, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I genuinely enjoyed The Lego Movie



That's not a confession, that was a great movie!


----------



## belmonkey (Jan 18, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I genuinely enjoyed The Lego Movie



It turned out better than I thought it would be, but during the first few minutes, I, a MLP fan, was put off by how childish it seemed.

Confession: my bf got me to buy Animal Crossing: New leaf, and I irrationally feel that it is one of the worst games I have ever played.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jan 18, 2015)

My drawing skills are terrible. So I find random coloring pages on the internet and color them in.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

I hate squash, eggplant, mushrooms, and beets.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

I cummed buckets today.
Thanks fen


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 18, 2015)

Man you must have been pent up.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Man you must have been pent up.


Hit me on skype.. I'll make you feel good XD


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 18, 2015)

You naughty, naughty panda.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I cummed buckets today.
> Thanks fen



I did a good deed.
I must see all of it now.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 18, 2015)

Wooo, finally we got some bear x bear coming up! A rare treat!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> You naughty, naughty panda.


More like lonely.. We still haven't finished our "session" yet


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

Why do I read this thread while eating...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Why do I read this thread while eating...


Think of me when you're eating cereals. Think of that bottle of milk as a bottle of my cum


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

.______________________________________.

do not want


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 18, 2015)

Think it's your cum then.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> More like lonely.. We still haven't finished our "session" yet



Oh to be continued....I'm a little drained at the moment (my polar bear had some interesting plans earlier this evening...)


----------



## KyryK (Jan 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Think of me when you're eating cereals. Think of that bottle of milk as a bottle of my cum


I already do.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 18, 2015)

nvm


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Oh to be continued....I'm a little drained at the moment (my polar bear had some interesting plans earlier this evening...)


Sent me pics of your polar bear.. I've already seen them on your FA (yeah im stalking you) but I've never seen them naked


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm genuinely somewhat turned on at the moment.

(Also, the LEGO movie was shockingly well-written and really fun)


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sent me pics of your polar bear.. I've already seen them on your FA (yeah im stalking you) but I've never seen them naked



Let me see what I can do...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> When the thread turns to talking about parents, I'm kind of at a loss as to what to say. I have *zero* family left save about three immediate relatives. My aunt does only use texts to tell me to call here, which is superfluous to me.



:C Surely you make up for it with your rl friends?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Let me see what I can do...


You must promise me! They're hot! Such hotness deserves to be appreciated. You're cruel and selfish if you dont


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

I do, but soon I'll be moving to the other end of the continent and will have to say goodbye for quite some time to my few close friends. 

I'm not nearly as miserable as I appear, but I do live a strange form of isolation.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm genuinely somewhat turned on at the moment.
> 
> (Also, the LEGO movie was shockingly well-written and really fun)


It was directed by the same guys that did the Jump Street movies. They also did the screen play for both movies, they're pretty great


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You must promise me! They're hot! Such hotness deserves to be appreciated. You're cruel and selfish if you dont



PM sent....


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Think of me when you're eating cereals. Think of that bottle of milk as a bottle of my cum



Funny, that. I haul milk for a living. Raw milk. Straight from the source. A whole tanker full.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> PM sent....


I received
I saw
I liked what I see.





RedSavage said:


> Funny, that. I haul milk for a living. Raw milk. Straight from the source. A whole tanker full.


 I didn't know I came that much


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

It isn't a proper thread until Mika arrives. Glad to see you posting! *hugs*


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 18, 2015)

Mika i want to know your FA are you stalking me or am I not good enough to stalk ;w;


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

I can't get no love from Mika either, McJoel. These are dark times we live in.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Mika i want to know your FA are you stalking me or am I not good enough to stalk ;w;


I've stalked you already.. I just don't let off that much.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> soon I'll be moving to the other end of the continent



Where to?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm starting to think maybe I'm going to fail. If I start to believe it, it may just end up being guaranteed, but all the same i'm just consistently nervous and trying to be optimistic but unsure.

this has been a fucking rough week. the rehearsal camp was extremely hard too, hands are torn up a bit so it might slow me down this week too, which is just kind of a catch 22 situation since i need to practice significantly more this week


and now i have the symptoms for tendonitis, and i don't know what the fucking hell i'm supposed to do about that. this is the -last- possible time to slow down because the literature i'm playing everywhere is more demanding, and i just don't know. keep my commitments and possibly some of the best times of my life and potentially permanently ruin my right hand, or save my health and drop out for a semester (because if the tendonitis is that bad, that may have to be considered)?

both of them have serious consequences.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Where to?



Portland, Oregon. Going to practice being a cook for a while until my confidence is built up. Then? Buy my own food truck and start my own business.

I'm scared shitless.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Portland, Oregon. Going to practice being a cook for a while until my confidence is built up. Then? Buy my own food truck and start my own business.
> 
> I'm scared shitless.


That is some huge shit going on! I would be scared senseless. I wish you all the luck.


I like you too restless..


----------



## Atemis (Jan 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Portland, Oregon. Going to practice being a cook for a while until my confidence is built up. Then? Buy my own food truck and start my own business.
> 
> I'm scared shitless.


what type of food do you want to serve?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Portland, Oregon. Going to practice being a cook for a while until my confidence is built up. Then? Buy my own food truck and start my own business.
> 
> I'm scared shitless.



Oh hey V: my brother lives there. You'll have to tell us your food truck's name once you get it going, so I can try it when I visit him.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Zop said:


> That's not a confession, that was a great movie!



This.

Here's a confession.

I love Unikitty. I would bang anthro Unikitty. I love imagining anthro Unikitty as macro. I have plans for my first NSFW art and it involves her.

Bombshell dropped \B'/


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That is some huge shit going on! I would be scared senseless. I wish you all the luck.
> 
> 
> I like you too restless..



I know, Mika. Just giving you gruff. ^_^ Although I wouldn't mind a PM sometime. 

Also, happy to have you posting!



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Oh hey V: my brother lives there. You'll have to tell us your food truck's name once you get it going, so I can try it when I visit him.



I have a tentative name. Figure I might do a bit of brunch food cart work. Not sure yet. I at least have a cutesy name that fits in with the rest of the stuff (like Fried Egg I'm In Love).

Thinking about possibly running a *crÃªpe *truck with all manner of savory and sweet combinations for breakfasts, brunch, and lunch. Being the massive David Bowie fan I am (he's my role model, all-time favorite musician, and personal sex icon), I am considering 'Scary Meunster, Super Crepes" as my truck name.

Just something cutesy I'm throwing around. But I would be creating all manner of sweet, berry-based coolis for filling and also be doing some grilling with marinades for lunch stuff (basically think tacos but with a soft, sweet wrapper).

Anyway, that's all pipe dream stuff. Lord knows if I'll make it work. But I would like to.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 18, 2015)

Dude I love cooking I was a kitchen bitch for years let me come work for you!


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Me? Cooking? Hah. Hah.

Well I can make a damn good Little Caesars pizza


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

And then Joel and Restless fuck :V


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Dude I love cooking I was a kitchen bitch for years let me come work for you!



You feel like moving to up to Oregon in a few year's time then look me up. Glad to have you onboard. ^_^



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> And then Joel and Restless fuck :V



You know you want in on this action. ^_^


----------



## Feste (Jan 19, 2015)

I've always wanted to see the Portlands duke it out...it'd have to be in a soccer match. Hey dude, if Portland OR turns out too crowded you can do Portland ME ^.^. It's like Portland OR but more hipster cred cause no one really knows it.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh definitely dude a food truck run by a couple of furfags sounds like fun.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> You know you want in on this action. ^_^


He already did... Actually more than anyone


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> You know you want in on this action. ^_^



Joel is my fur brother.
Restless is pretty good looking.
I say it's a win/win.
I can't cook worth shit tho.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 19, 2015)

You can entertain customers with your flag twirling :3


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

Feste said:


> I've always wanted to see the Portlands duke it out...it'd have to be in a soccer match. Hey dude, if Portland OR turns out too crowded you can do Portland ME ^.^. It's like Portland OR but more hipster cred cause no one really knows it.



I actually do like Maine a lot, but I visited Oregon recently and fell in love with the Pacific Northwest as a whole. Watching the cooks out there (particularly after doing work in a Manhattan Michelin Star kitchen) made me actually joyful. The better cooks in Oregon care A LOT about their food, but it's all presented without pretention (unlike Midtown NYC). A lot of it is fusion kitchen work that is rather sincere in its austerity.

Also, the pace makes a lot more sense there.



mcjoel said:


> Oh definitely dude a food truck run by a couple of furfags sounds like fun.



That actually does sound like a lot of fun. ^_^



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Joel is my fur brother.
> Restless is pretty good looking.
> I say it's a win/win.
> I can't cook worth shit tho.



Thanks for the compliment (although I think the "pretty good" is a caveat to say I'm a 7 at best  ). And honestly getting good as a cook is just about being adventurous, patient, paying attention, and being passionate. That's all you need.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll make a custom flag with a logo design!


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm really excited to reach 1000 posts


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

Almost there! You better spend the thousandth post wisely. Make it count!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

McJoel is gonna transition into a GOD

Quote me in your 1000th post


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

I eat the entire apple. even the core. even the seeds.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 19, 2015)

Food cart in Portland? You need to come up with something different for your menu, Something crazy, like make all of the items somehow fur related. Hot dogs into Fox dogs for example... 
There are a shit ton of food carts in Portland, you will need something to make yours stand out.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

True true, Zetta. But my intention is to move there and keep working at traditional kitchens until my cooking skills improve enough for me to be confident to do my own thing. 

I'll give it time before I settle on anything. I just have a bunch of ideas for now. But thank you for the advice!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Food cart in Portland? You need to come up with something different for your menu, Something crazy, like make all of the items somehow fur related. Hot dogs into Fox dogs for example...
> There are a shit ton of food carts in Portland, you will need something to make yours stand out.



Well, it will have a maniac flag twirler "accidentally" dropping his flag into other food carts....


----------



## Feste (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol, forum foodtruck! Everyone would take a turn cooking for a week! I can make a mean steak and onions if you need me


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

I would imagine the rampant hipsters of Portland would be really into a food cart that has fursuiting performers lol


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I would imagine the rampant hipsters of Portland would be really into a food cart that has fursuiting performers lol



Wellll, it'll be hard to twirl and not kill anyone while in suit whist not killing myself.
But.
I'll do my best.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 19, 2015)

Do Eet! I would drive up there just to hang out xD


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, at least having fursuiters twirling flags would set me apart from the competition...


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 19, 2015)

Odd feeling.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope I get paid in yiff...
And free medical bills.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

If you think I'm going to open up a food truck and pay for your medical expenses in month one, then you are gravely mistaken, Fenrir.

You'll work for yiff, get paid in yiff, and build up a fine yiff resume like every other hardworking American in today's economy.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Can I just have my coworkers take my spot on the food truck?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> If you think I'm going to open up a food truck and pay for your medical expenses in month one, then you are gravely mistaken, Fenrir.
> 
> You'll work for yiff, get paid in yiff, and build up a fine yiff resume like every other hardworking American in today's economy.



I am okay with this.
I need to build my yiff resume anyway.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

You need at least 3 years of yiff experience to even get an entry-level position in any company these days.

Now get to work! I'm not paying you minimum wage and yiff dollars (I'll explain the currency at a later point) for nothing!


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 19, 2015)

Paid in yiff? How do taxes work on that? Every month Uncle Sam comes and fucks you over? Oh, wait... he already does that.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> You need at least 3 years of yiff experience to even get an entry-level position in any company these days.
> 
> Now get to work! I'm not paying you minimum wage and yiff dollars (I'll explain the currency at a later point) for nothing!



Sir yes sir!
*drops flag on rival food cart's chef*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 19, 2015)

...well


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

Restless.. I'm also cook in real life though my specialty is somewhat more on Hawaiian cuisine. Do you think you'll have me join your team?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Restless.. I'm also cook in real life though my specialty is somewhat more on Hawaiian cuisine. Do you think you'll have me join your team?



I would be absolutely honored, Mika .


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 19, 2015)

I can cook Irish food, does that help me get job? Also yay Mikazuki is back! My confession is that whenever I see a hipster I want to kill them


----------



## Hewge (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a hipster! Bring it, punk.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

By the name of all that is holy. Give me the strength to do what I'm about to do


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been called a hipster a few times
Kill me please


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

I confess that I think I should think less about this forum... (but coming over here is just so very entertaining!)


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 19, 2015)

*slaps Hewge with big fluffy tail* Take that!


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

I confess that I wish there was an option to upload avatars by URL.

@Kinharia: did I miss anything?


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 19, 2015)

I said I have an urge to kill hipsters, he then challenged me. I used my tail as a weapon

Edit. At college atm so using phone


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a fleece throw that I keep on my bed. I love it because the clumpy side has the same texture as my dog's fur but she is 400 miles away. I find it quite comforting.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> By the name of all that is holy. Give me the strength to do what I'm about to do



Something deliciously pervy I presume.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been called a hipster quite a few times, but that term gets thrown around haphazardly these days for anyone who prefers sub-mainstream entertainment (non-top 40 bands, obscure literature, etc).

However mind you I look NOTHING like a hipster not do I try to flaunt my esoteric tastes. If anything, I'll recommend people check out the stuff I enjoy if I think they will too. I never lord it over people that I like something better than them as everything is subjective .

Ironically, I did have a hipster moment a few weeks ago at Christmas when suddenly everyone was asking me "Hey have you heard about this Cards Against Humanity game? You should play it!"

...I've had that game for four years now, grabbed it when it was in its first run. Hell, I even tried to get everyone to give it a shot but they were all too hesitant . It was a literal "I liked this before it was popular" moment.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I wish there was an option to upload avatars by URL.
> 
> @Kinharia: did I miss anything?



You can. That's how I got my avatars before I got my computer back.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> You can. That's how I got my avatars before I got my computer back.


Really, how? It may be because I'm posting from an iPad, but I go to the 'edit avatar' page and I only get the choice to upload it from my computer.
EDIT: Tried it on my computer, still nothing.

EDITEDIT: And now I can't seem to upload an image for my signature either.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Really, how? It may be because I'm posting from an iPad, but I go to the 'edit avatar' page and I only get the choice to upload it from my computer.
> EDIT: Tried it on my computer, still nothing.
> 
> EDITEDIT: And now I can't seem to upload an image for my signature either.



WHOA WHOA WHOA.

THAT SHIT'S GONE.

NOT COOL.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

Yup.. Couldn't upload siggy ever since the last one.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA.
> 
> THAT SHIT'S GONE.
> 
> NOT COOL.


Yeah. 
(As for the signature troubles, we're not the only ones...)

Confession: I've wasted my entire morning today in doing assorted ranges nothing... but at least I finished my article yesterday, and the rest of the day should go better, I think.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

I was looking for some Bowser porn but why do I always see these skewed version of bowser?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was looking for some Bowser porn but why do I always see these skewed version of bowser?


What do you mean by 'skewed', Marazhu?

Confession: back in the days of the GTWT thread, I was guilty of starting the tradition to use gay _Starfox_ fanart avatars. One of these days, I'm going to use one of those avatars again... just for the fun of it, I guess.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

I think Mika means he wants some of that big bear bowser classic style and not more stylized ones.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

Bowser is a sexy beast god damn


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I think Mika means he wants some of that big bear bowser classic style and not more stylized ones.


Makes sense, thank you.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Bowser is a sexy beast god damn


Aye, he is.

I confess I still have not done anything productive today, except for reading excerpts from a thesis, that's literally it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a stuffed anthro dog that sits about 3.5 (1.07 m) feet tall, 5 ft tall including legs.

A close family friend wanted to get me a going-away-to-college gift.  My mother apparently gave her some ideas.  This was shortly after I told my mother that I am a furry (and explained what that meant).

All that I could think was "I hope you don't expect me to fuck this."


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I have a stuffed anthro dog that sits about 3.5 (1.07 m) feet tall, 5 ft tall including legs.
> 
> A close family friend wanted to get me a going-away-to-college gift.  My mother apparently gave her some ideas.  This was shortly after I told my mother that I am a furry (and explained what that meant).
> 
> All that I could think was "I hope you don't expect me to fuck this."


Begs the question: does it look cute and plushy, or does it look... what does it look like? That might define what they intended you to do with it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Begs the question: does it look cute and plushy, or does it look... what does it look like? That might define what they intended you to do with it.



Not cute.  It looks like this, just a bit darker.  Pretty sure they got it from here.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 19, 2015)

They totally want you to love the shit out of that thing with your cuddles and kisses.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 19, 2015)

Just don't forget to check the back end.  Any loose stitches?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Not cute.  It looks like this, just a bit darker.  Pretty sure they got it from here.


Well, what do you know, that may be their definition of 'cute'. They probably just wanted to make a nice gift, but did not really account for your tastes.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> but did not really account for your tastes.



THEY DON'T KNOW MY TASTES.  NOR SHALL THEY EVER.





UrsusArtist said:


> Just don't forget to check the back end. Any loose stitches?



OH MY GAWD


----------



## JegoLego (Jan 19, 2015)

sometimes I'll slam face-first into my bedroom door because I couldn't open it in time


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 19, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> sometimes I'll slam face-first into my bedroom door because I couldn't open it in time



I know that feel.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2015)

Over the past couple of years I've developed an addiction to online forums. 

Even at social outings, if I have a moment to spare where I'm not engaging with anyone, I'll be on my phone browsing multiple sites at the same time


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

Jackie said:


> Over the past couple of years I've developed an addiction to online forums.
> 
> Even at social outings, if I have a moment to spare where I'm not engaging with anyone, I'll be on my phone browsing multiple sites at the same time



I do the same thing, don't worry.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

If i'm at a pedestrian crossing where cars are supposed to yield for pedestrians, and they don't show any signs of slowing, i always walk in front of them. Hit me, make me some money, dick.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> If i'm at a pedestrian crossing where cars are supposed to yield for pedestrians, and they don't show any signs of slowing, i always walk in front of them. Hit me, make me some money, dick.



>>breaks spine

= no more penis function


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> >>breaks spine
> 
> = no more penis function



I don't even want it, no big deal!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 19, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> = no more penis function



NOT WORTH IT




dirtypaws said:


> I don't even want it, no big deal!



OH, well then by all means~


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> If i'm at a pedestrian crossing where cars are supposed to yield for pedestrians, and they don't show any signs of slowing, i always walk in front of them. Hit me, make me some money, dick.



Hah, I do the exact same thing. It's part deathwish and part I-know-you're-terrified-of-losing-your-money-BMW-driver.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

I confess my day finally got productive: writing a small essay on _La bohÃ¨me_, yay! It's about how Musetta is a better friend to Mimi than Rodolfo is a boyfriend.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a total wreck and children scare me, but I'very gone three whole days without wanting to off myself  I think I got this stuff out of my system. I'm going to go hide under my rock now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I'm a total wreck and children scare me, but I'very gone three whole days without wanting to off myself  I think I got this stuff out of my system. I'm going to go hide under my rock now.


"Wanting to off yourself" 

I wonder what that means?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 19, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> >>breaks spine
> 
> = no more penis function



I thought the same thing until I got clipped while on my bike. No damage done to me but I ripped her side mirror right off. If she was one foot over to the right I would have been hit at 60-70 no problem


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was looking for some Bowser porn but why do I always see these skewed version of bowser?



I have the same problem looking for Stingmon porn.

It's only ever either super muscular or macro, or female. Can't i just see canon Stingmon giving someone some good lovin', or do I have to draw it myself?


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 19, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I have the same problem looking for Stingmon porn.
> 
> It's only ever either super muscular or macro, or female. Can't i just see canon Stingmon giving someone some good lovin', or do I have to draw it myself?



Draw it yourself and become super popufur for it!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Draw it yourself and become super popufur for it!



The closest I ever got was him and my Digimon OC holding hands.

I guess I should take it from there.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> The closest I ever got was him and my Digimon OC holding hands.
> 
> I guess I should take it from there.



I never was into the Digimon scene, nor the furry stuff from it. Is Stingmon popular? The only one I know is the sexy fox lady with the fur collar.

Not knocking, just unfamiliar with it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I never was into the Digimon scene, nor the furry stuff from it. Is Stingmon popular? The only one I know is the sexy fox lady with the fur collar.
> 
> Not knocking, just unfamiliar with it.



I think I've found 2 or 3 other fangirls but that's it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I got into digimon before. I forgot the name of that blue digimon. Anyone can help?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I think I got into digimon before. I forgot the name of that blue digimon. Anyone can help?


Gabumon? That was the only one I remember LOL
I thought that one and it's evolutions were the best.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

WOW. After reasearchin... I didn't know there are this many of digimons.


It was v-mon

In think I fapped to him once.

This makes me wanna watch digimon all over again.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This makes me wanna watch digimon all over again.



Fucking DO IT.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> WOW. After reasearchin... I didn't know there are this many of digimons.
> 
> 
> It was v-mon
> ...



I looked up V-mon. Sadly, I don't see the appeal. :/ But mind you, I've never jacked it over any pokemon either.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

But what was like a long time ago. I don't know what season was v-mon at but I'll be betting my dick will be in a different digimon by the time I catch up to the series


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

Digimon smut? Why does the more unusal/weird/strangely good stuff happen when I'm not here?
I think it must be the night.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

When this confession thread hits its mark, drama and sexy action happens super fast. Don't feel bad, Ariosto. There was an entire night where I think Crunchy Bat returned from making dinner only to find people posting to links of sex pics of themselves and people speaking of fellatio.

Good times.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> When this confession thread hits its mark, drama and sexy action happens super fast. Don't feel bad, Ariosto. There was an entire night where I think Crunchy Bat returned from making dinner only to find people posting to links of sex pics of themselves and people speaking of fellatio.
> 
> Good times.



Don't feel bad, Ariosto, I missed THIS apparently >.<


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> When this confession thread hits its mark, drama and sexy action happens super fast. Don't feel bad, Ariosto. There was an entire night where I think Crunchy Bat returned from making dinner only to find people posting to links of sex pics of themselves and people speaking of fellatio.
> 
> Good times.


Yeah, I remember that night, in which I also did not participate. I miss that about my years studying in another city: staying up late to see the madness unfold here.
But I guess my essay on _La bohÃ©me_ isn't going to do itself, and it's good I'm working on something else aside from being here. Oh, but how I wish I could be here as much as I wanted! >w<


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

I missed it also. Damn time zones.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

I once dropped a flag on my nuts.
They were sore for a while.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I once dropped a flag on my nuts.
> They were sore for a while.


Did it swell? I like dem huge balls.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did it swell? I like dem huge balls.



No o_o
I've been told several times that I look like I'm hard when I'm not ;w;


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I missed it also. Damn time zones.



That was a rather fantastic evening. Honestly, if people were as uncouth and as talkative as that night on a regular basis, I'd carve out my evenings for FAF alone.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 19, 2015)

I was bored so I searched macro on FAF and displayed the results as posts.

I'm not surprised that most of them were by me or involved me in some way.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a twitch. And not a normal, shiver twitch type thing. Or an itch-twitch. Or an eye twitch. I mean a very small, but noticeable, full body twitch that pops up from time to time. 


I notice it because it was only after a few months use of MDMA and 25-I (a type of acid) that iit became apparent. I ignored it then, and I'm fairly certain weed use covered a lot of it up. But, now sober, I do notice it. It happens mostly when falling to sleep or becoming suddenly very still. Especially when I'm trying to sleep. I'll just...spasm and kick the sheets. Just once. And then maybe again in 5 minutes or so and I'll be done. 


It's probably my most embarrassing leftover side effect from my drug usage. My memory has returned, my energy is back, and depression is on the back burner 90 percent of the time. But there's this... one thing. I feel like it's a sly reminder. Just. BZZTZT. OH. RIGHT. DRUGS ARE BAD. DON'T GO BACK TO THAT SHIT.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

Be strong, Red! You've already gone pretty far from what you say, and that's admirable.

I confess I used to have what may've been one of the longest usernames in the history of FAF, so much that it hid the 'latest post' button. It was composed of three names and one last name, kinda like older Spanish naming conventions dictated, and neither was very short (all of them had three or four syllables). I think it was... Martino Venustiano Rosendo Carranza... something like that. People complained, of course. Then I still had a long username in 'AristÃ³crates Carranza', and finally shortened it even more to its current shape.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 19, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Be strong, Red! You've already gone pretty far from what you say, and that's admirable.
> 
> I confess I used to have what may've been one of the longest usernames in the history of FAF, so much that it hid the 'latest post' button. It was composed of three names and one last name, kinda like older Spanish naming conventions dictated, and neither was very short (all of them had three or four syllables). I think it was... Martino Venustiano Rosendo Carranza... something like that. People complained, of course. Then I still had a long username in 'AristÃ³crates Carranza', and finally shortened it even more to its current shape.



 I still just like "Ari" for short.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I still just like "Ari" for short.


For even shorter, you might even say!


----------



## Luki (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been listening to Digimon songs now for about an hour now and I regret nothing ._.

They're so catchy!


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 19, 2015)

My first day of classes is tomorrow. I have a checkoff that I need to be prepared for and I'm watching Day9 while browsing FAF.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Being a human with raging hormones sucks sometimes,

Hell, even emotions can be annoying. 

But mostly the internal drive to procreate (at innopportune times ,especially), my only consolation is that I am not a male and it's not obvious. 

But seriously! I want to cut my hypothalamus out of my brain sometimes -_-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

Luki said:


> I've been listening to Digimon songs now for about an hour now and I regret nothing ._.
> 
> They're so catchy!



Haven't checked if there are any updates with morenatsu. The last update I checked was my cousin's update


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> But mostly the internal drive to procreate (at innopportune times ,especially), my only consolation is that I am not a male and it's not obvious.
> 
> But seriously! I want to cut my hypothalamus out of my brain sometimes -_-



I get boners in class.
Like.
All the time.
I feel you Val.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm so glad I'm not in school anymore, LOL


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

It's sometimes nice to go back to school. I enjoy those times.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I get boners in class.
> Like.
> All the time.
> I feel you Val.



Probably the reason why I suck at math so much...started around 9th grade...my budding sexuality was a crutch to my attention span, stupid brain


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I get boners in class.
> Like.
> All the time.
> I feel you Val.



Oh my, I feel you too!
If I am the least bit tired/phased out/bored in class I will get a boner. Then I gotta do the awkward but subtle movements of moving my legs in class to try and make sure there is no visible rise of my pants.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

Thankfully most of my jeans are rather tight so I can hide it well.
But when I wear my shorts or my sweats, it's harder to hide.


----------



## Luki (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Haven't checked if there are any updates with morenatsu. The last update I checked was my cousin's update


Yup, that was the latest one -_-

Maybe our hypothetical grandkids will be around to see it completed !


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

Luki said:


> Yup, that was the latest one -_-
> 
> Maybe our hypothetical grandkids will be around to see it completed !


Oh Torahiko. Why must the world be cruel?


----------



## belmonkey (Jan 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I get boners in class.
> Like.
> All the time.
> I feel you Val.



That was me from 8th grade until the present in classes. Fortunately in 8th grade, I had some big super binder thingy that all of my school stuff fit into, so I kinda held it extra low when walking to other classes, although in hindsight it must have looked extremely goofy and obvious.


Whenever I get sick I feel like I'm gonna die; I'm a drama queen.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

When Mika stops talking to me, I get lonely ;w;


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> When Mika stops talking to me, I get lonely ;w;



I wonder how many forum husbands the panda's got?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I wonder how many forum husbands the panda's got?



XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't be lonely XD

-hugs- 

You're still like a son to me.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 19, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I wonder how many forum husbands the panda's got?



OVER 9000!

(I couldn't resist. sorry)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't be lonely XD
> 
> -hugs-
> 
> You're still like a son to me.



Okay ;w;


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh Torahiko. Why must the world be cruel?



 I feel you. :c


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh Torahiko. Why must the world be cruel?



Still holding out hoping that we'll see storylines for some of the side characters in the future...NOT ANYONE IN PARTICULAR OR ANYTHING, NOT GAKU YAKNOW...but side characters.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> Still holding out hoping that we'll see storylines for some of the side characters in the future...NOT ANYONE IN PARTICULAR OR ANYTHING, NOT GAKU YAKNOW...but side characters.


What will I not do to have Tappei-San route. I mean.. Remember that scene where tappei invited the protagonist to a bar? Man I really thought he's gonna lay his hands on him. I seriously wish he wasn't joking back then


----------



## Luki (Jan 19, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> Still holding out hoping that we'll see storylines for some of the side characters in the future...NOT ANYONE IN PARTICULAR OR ANYTHING, NOT GAKU YAKNOW...but side characters.


Gaku was always interesting to me ~

But everyone else is like "Naah...he's a total creep, how can you like him? You weirdo!"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

Luki said:


> Gaku was always interesting to me ~
> 
> But everyone else is like "Naah...he's a total creep, how can you like him? You weirdo!"



Shun route is kinda creepy. I mean shun is underage right? I'm guessing he's 14 or something.


----------



## Luki (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shun route is kinda creepy. I mean shun is underage right? I'm guessing he's 14 or something.


It's extremely cringeworthy. Just, nope nope nope.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 19, 2015)

Uh, no he's like 16 (even if he acts like a 11 old boy.)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm not surprised with Japanese people. Based from all the furry gay hentai I've read. You'd think that they're OK with pedophilia and incest.


Taikugemu said:


> Uh, no he's like 16 (even if he acts like a 11 old boy.)




Is that even legal in Japan?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that even legal in Japan?



I think so.
Isn't legal age there like, 14?


----------



## Luki (Jan 19, 2015)

The worst part is the writting, the main character acts like a total creep all the time.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 19, 2015)

Luki said:


> The worst part is the writting, the main character acts like a total creep all the time.


You're just saying that because you wanna take his place but yeah.. That specific route makes him like  look like a pedophilic perv.


----------



## Feste (Jan 19, 2015)

After driving an American Car and a Japanese car, I finally realized that while I suck at just letting a car go and pushing the pedal to the metal, I'm damn good at taking corners like a bat out of hell. Also Neil Young is amaaazingggg!!!


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 19, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Being a human with raging hormones sucks sometimes,
> 
> Hell, even emotions can be annoying.
> 
> ...



Yep. Stop brain! I am a computer! Leave me alone!


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What will I not do to have Tappei-San route. I mean.. Remember that scene where tappei invited the protagonist to a bar? Man I really thought he's gonna lay his hands on him. I seriously wish he wasn't joking back then



i actually haven't played Tatsuki's route yet! he doesn't really interest me, but i know everyone really likes Tappei-san.



Luki said:


> Gaku was always interesting to me ~
> 
> But everyone else is like "Naah...he's a total creep, how can you like him? You weirdo!"



as if you can't tell...he's my favorite character OwO...even though Shun's route is my second favorite after Shin's.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shun route is kinda creepy. I mean shun is underage right? I'm guessing he's 14 or something.



he's 16, but i think most of them are actually underage? I think EVERYONE is, if i'm correct. Soutarou is 15, i know that, and i know Shun's age but they're all still in high school so i think they're all like at the oldest MAYBE 18.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

So are you saying... That was fapping to underage and I didn't know it?! 


How old is are Juichi, Torahiko, Kounosuke and Tatsuki anyway?


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So are you saying... That was fapping to underage and I didn't know it?!
> 
> 
> How old is are Juichi, Torahiko, Kounosuke and Tatsuki anyway?



They mention that Tatsuki isn't old enough to drink, but he's a dragon so he gets to. The age to drink in Japan is 20, which means he is, at the oldest, 19. None of them are allowed to drink, which means they are all 19, or under, but seeing as they're all still in school i'm estimating they're all 17, with Kyouji and maybe Juuichi being 18, since they're called "senpai". They make a point to acknowledge that Shun is 16 and Soutarou is 15 which makes me think that their age is different than the others.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

I love to sing.
I just can't.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 20, 2015)

i'm just here for attention and i got out a knife and i put it on my throat to see how it feels because there is nothing wrong with me so i shouldnt want to kill myself so if i did im just weak and need attention so i want to hurt myself so much and why should i theres nothing wrong with me but i just keep making everyone scared and i cant do this i dont even know what i am but am i just weak or meaningless 

i have the knife i have the time i would make everyone sad or would i just make them sad because now theres something to be sad about or why do i even care they dont need attention they dont need my attention i n eed attention so i got the knife out and now i am just worthless

i am gonna not do it i am gonna not kill myself but i put the knife on my throat just to see and i really am just needing attention because theres nothing wrong with me so i just need attention

134134134111111334444444111134134134134134134134134134134134134134 save

I AM RELA REAL


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

You ok man, you need someone to talk too?
im here if you need it


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

Evan calm down...
You can talk to me bro...


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Evan calm down...
> You can talk to me bro...


Nevermind, now I sound like an ass


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 20, 2015)

i should delete that


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Pretty sure it's just satire...



*shrugs* I have a hard time telling whether something is satirical or sarcastic or anything.
Irl or otherwise.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 20, 2015)

to be honest i actually did put a knife to my throat

i feel out of control right now and i felt good saying that so im not going to delete it

i will be normal tomorrow and a good person so then i will feel bad because i sound like i deserve help and then i will feel embarrassed

goodnight

i mean every wrod and i took a few seconds to wonder if i should kill myself tonight and i dont regret it


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

I hope the experience gave you a better understanding of the value of life, and the thin line we walk everyday


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 20, 2015)

i'm not even real


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

Real or not you shod still seek some real help if you are struggling with suicidal thoughts.
most everybody who survives suicide attempts regret trying afterword
sometimes emotions can make you do crazy things in the moment


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't feel too embarrassed, Evan. This stuff is real. Everyone needs some attention now and then, and everyone deserves help. Feel better, OK?


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 20, 2015)

When I was about 8, I went to this summer camp program. One day we had to go to the movies, we had already decided to watch Bruno. It was unrated so we had permission(don't ask me how). Let's just say we were all scarred for life.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> we had permission(don't ask me how)



Some adult fucked up.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm not even real


What is real, if but just a state of mind? 
I know where you are coming from. 
Trust me, it gets better. 
Focus some of that energy into some music.
I find that it help a lot more than it probably should. I can zone out for hours working on a piece. Helps to make the world disappear.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm just here for attention and i got out a knife and i put it on my throat to see how it feels because there is nothing wrong with me so i shouldnt want to kill myself so if i did im just weak and need attention so i want to hurt myself so much and why should i theres nothing wrong with me but i just keep making everyone scared and i cant do this i dont even know what i am but am i just weak or meaningless
> 
> i have the knife i have the time i would make everyone sad or would i just make them sad because now theres something to be sad about or why do i even care they dont need attention they dont need my attention i n eed attention so i got the knife out and now i am just worthless
> 
> ...



ATTENTION ACHIEVED 
Not sure what else to say, really. Hope you feel better and less meaningless soon.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

Please, may Evan feel better in the morning, please, make him tranquil again, please don't let him harm himself, please...


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 20, 2015)

I confess I had perfected the art of drawing dicks at 15


----------



## Saiko (Jan 20, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Please, may Evan feel better in the morning, please, make him tranquil again, please don't let him harm himself, please...


I talked to him some and got him calmed down. He's asleep now and will be better tomorrow; don't worry.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I confess I had perfected the art of drawing dicks at 15



Perfection is quite subjective!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2015)

Saiko said:


> I talked to him some and got him calmed down. He's asleep now and will be better tomorrow; don't worry.



Oh good. ;-; He helped me once with the same thing...I'd hate to see something bad happen to him.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 20, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Perfection is quite subjective!



I'll make sure to get your critique on them when I get around to making anything nsfw, prepare your self isuckatdrawing, because one day soon I will barrage you with dick drawings.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I will barrage you with dick drawings.



à² _à² 

And critiques you shall have!


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 20, 2015)

From Primary school (I don't know the American equivilant. I was 8 years old) to the middle of Secondary School (14/15), people were always aggressive to me when they spoke to me to the point now that I always assume people have an aggressive ulterior motive for talking to me. I get highly defensive when people talk to me as my brain keeps telling me (they're only trying to insult you, here let me justify why), yet I've been told by people they're glad they broke my shell. /shrug. I wasn't really bullied I was just ignored.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So are you saying... That was fapping to underage and I didn't know it?!
> 
> 
> How old is are Juichi, Torahiko, Kounosuke and Tatsuki anyway?



Well...the age of consent in Japan is, like, 13...so by Western standards, it's not unlikely


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Well...the age of consent in Japan is, like, 13...so by Western standards, it's not unlikely


From my understanding, Japan's age of consent is practically 18 thanks the local laws existing in each prefecture.
And from what I can remember, all of the _Morenatsu_ guys are young adults, except for Shun, who is 16.

EDIT: wait, no... just checked.

Tatsuki: 19
Juiichi: 18
Shin, Kouya, Torahiko, Kyouji: 17
Shun, Kounousuke: 16
Soutarou: 15

These older guys... the bulkier ones don't look their ages, they look much older.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am generally intimidated by people I dont know...especially in 1x1 conversations. 

I may recognize everyone here and know their personalities and feel comfortable with them in the group known as the forums but I'd feel weird talking to them, part of me feels they wouldn't understand my interests and would shun me if they knew certain aspects of myself. Another part of me feels like I'd have to maintain a stable conversation or else our interaction will get boring and vapid. Plus, I generally see everyone as better than me, that adds to the intimidation.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh Val...
Come here and let me give you hugs


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

I think this is pretty common for a lot of people. You just have to learn to stop caring. if somebody you don't know thinks less of you from just one conversation they aren't worth your time.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm like that too.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd find conversation via internet on voice chat mechanism much easier than an actual one-to-one. I get all awkward meeting people and only feel comfortable talking to people I feel I can trust or know long enough.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I'd find conversation via internet on voice chat mechanism much easier than an actual one-to-one.



I'm comfortable with one-on-one conversation via text with people I've known for a bit, but voice chat is waaaaaay out of my comfort zone, even if it's talking in a group chat.
Apart from real life friends, there's only like two people I'd feel comfortable voice chatting right now.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 20, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> I'm comfortable with one-on-one conversation via text with people I've known for a bit, but voice chat is waaaaaay out of my comfort zone, even if it's talking in a group chat.
> Apart from real life friends, there's only like two people I'd feel comfortable voice chatting right now.



Then again I did spend the majority of my teens using Vent and Teamspeak for Raids, so I guess I'm used to the whole idea of it ^.^


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

Voice chatting is something I only do in special times, and not for long. Aside from that, I generally have no real trouble starting conversations with people in real life or via chat. Sometimes it's hard to keep the flow, but that's expected when I don't know them well enough. In fact, it could be argued that I am TOO eager to start conversation and keep it going most of the time; even if it's not going really well, I sometimes feel like it's my job to make it go well...


----------



## belmonkey (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm intimidated by the idea of beginning a conversation, whether in rl or voice chat, but after that I can keep talking well enough.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm very rarely a conversation starter, I just find it impossible to keep it going for a long period of time and then I get nervous and all riled up as I think I'm boring the person I'm with, though on Skype + webcam or teamspeak or mumble I can talk for hours and hours.

I have that deep fear that when I finally meet my long distance BF in person I'm going to completely seize up and make a right fool of myself, I can talk to him no issue on webcam for hours and hours but finally seeing him in person it's kind of terrifying to think about.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Tatsuki: 19
> Juiichi: 18


I'm OK with this but I'm sad that I can no longer fap to Kounosuke and Torahiko. I love Kounosuke.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

I literally sit here most all day, and read all of y'all's rambling of some of the most mundane stuff, yet still I always find myself entertained. None of you should worry, because you are all much more entertaining than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I literally sit here most all day, and read all of y'all's rambling of some of the most mundane stuff, yet still I always find myself entertained. None of you should worry, because you are all much more entertaining than you give yourself credit for.



*Hug*

Trust me.. Majority of the time I don't know half of what people here are talking about *stares at clayton*


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm OK with this but I'm sad that I can no longer fap to Kounosuke and Torahiko. I love Kounosuke.


I like Tora a lot myself... but not really his ACTUAL personality, just the concept of it, and the way Gamma presents him in in his short comics.
Of all the routes, I only completed Tatsuki, and heard Kouya's is the best. That said, I don't have a very high opinion of _Morenatsu _as a game.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 20, 2015)

Just type random things in response and hope for the best. It works! Plus send money to me via www.totallynotapornsiteorscam.ru Gaurenteed satisfaction!

Also Mika should be scared, very scared of Digimon, they scareh!


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I like Tora a lot myself... but not really his ACTUAL personality, just the concept of it, and the way Gamma presents him in in his short comics.
> Of all the routes, I only completed Tatsuki, and heard Kouya's is the best. That said, I don't have a very high opinion of _Morenatsu _as a game.



I really enjoyed Juuichi's route and Tatsuki's was very sweet.

I hope Torahiko's route is completed someday though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I really enjoyed Juuichi's route and Tatsuki's was very sweet.



I can tell *stares at AV*

Yeah I wish I had a brother like Tatsuki. Sadly I only have a grumpy cousin.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can tell *stares at AV*



What can I say? he is a very handsome bear :3


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 20, 2015)

Being honest, Morenatsu is pretty much dead.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

The last update on the morenatsu blog was september 2014 I believe.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

I refuse to believe so. If it is... I blame the people who translated it. Heard that the morenatsu team never had the intention of having it translated.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I refuse to believe so. If it is... I blame the people who translated it. Heard that the morenatsu team never had the intention of having it translated.


Well, without them, a lot of us wouldn't've had the chance to play it without any knowledge of japanese. Were it so, at least some good came out of it for some people.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I refuse to believe so. If it is... I blame the people who translated it. Heard that the morenatsu team never had the intention of having it translated.



They apparently adore the western fans for all the fanart and interest but they've been described as being really against it being translated into other languages to the point they would have it blocked from the country which tries to translate it, can't say I've ever seen them react to the fact there is an english translation as its not exactly "hidden"


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

Why would anybody be against the idea of providing entertainment to a much wider audience?


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I literally sit here most all day, and read all of y'all's rambling of some of the most mundane stuff, yet still I always find myself entertained. None of you should worry, because you are all much more entertaining than you give yourself credit for.



Aw thanks~


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Why would anybody be against the idea of providing entertainment to a much wider audience?


Curiously, it's not like they even make a profit from the game. Maybe there are other factors involved we're not aware of.

Confession, I actually like talking about _Morenatsu_ even though I don't think it's really good.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Aw thanks~


I should thank all of you for being a great community of the friendliest people on the Internet


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Curiously, it's not like they even make a profit from the game. Maybe there are other factors involved we're not aware of.



Japanese people have this negative disposition for western people.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Curiously, it's not like they even make a profit from the game. Maybe there are other factors involved we're not aware of.



Only thing that even comes to mind is they think the "meaning of the story" will be lost if its translated into another language, or even mild xenophobia (Mika beat me to it xD)


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

I thought the Japanese loved Americans and Euoropeans...


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Japanese people have this negative disposition for western people.


We'd have to see if that's the case here.



Naesaki said:


> Only thing that even comes to mind is they think the "meaning of the story" will be lost if its translated into another language, or even mild xenophobia (Mika beat me to it xD)


Yeah, pretty much this, though I can't really imagine someone being THAT protective of their work for the first reason, except maybe if it's an adaptation to a different medium, where the loss is going to be much more significant.

@Atemis: At best, they consider western things cool and exotic, not worship-worthy, like many people believe.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> We'd have to see if that's the case here.
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much this, though I can't really imagine someone being THAT protective of their work for the first reason, except maybe if it's an adaptation to a different medium, where the loss is going to be much more significant.
> ...



Its like I would love to visit Japan for a month but I could never live there, I don't think I would ever feel welcome. I know everyone has a different experience abroad but yeah...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been there once but we were visiting the southern part of japan. Which is nicer than the rest.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

Confession: I had no idea what Morenatsu was until I Google'd it yesterday.
Confession #2: I'm not interested in playing it


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Jan 20, 2015)

I have.....a horrible confession. 

Every time I rub my left eyebrow, white stuff comes out.


----------



## Zop (Jan 20, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I have.....a horrible confession.
> 
> Every time I rub my left eyebrow, white stuff comes out.



It could be acne, but if it has been happening for awhile, please seek medical attention. Fluid buildup itself usually isn't bad, it's the cause of the buildup that's more of a concern.

Unless you have confused your penis with your left eyebrow. In which case, carry on.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 20, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I thought the Japanese loved Americans and Euoropeans...



Not really....they don't care too much for foreigners that much. I remember gaijin goombah (a weeb part of the game theory team) taught English there and the students had no interests in what he was teaching except for learning English as a whole. I also believe the country suffers from xenophobia and this is probably not helping with the islamic state holding Japanese people hostage. (Don't ask i don't know much about it)
Although i believe they do like a bit of Western stuff like adventure time...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 20, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only person here who uses the "100 posts per page" setup.

I use that on any forum I am able to.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I have.....a horrible confession.
> 
> Every time I rub my left eyebrow, white stuff comes out.



*eats a sandwich, reads post, chewing gradually slows down to a grinding halt*

Well, I'm done with this meal, I guess.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I have.....a horrible confession.
> 
> Every time I rub my left eyebrow, white stuff comes out.



Liquid or flakes?


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 20, 2015)

Since deciding on my Fursona as being a Snow Leopard I have been fighting the urge to buy a large Snow Leopard plushie. Why am I fighting? I don't have the money or extra space at the moment... But I want one so badly


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Since deciding on my Fursona as being a Snow Leopard I have been fighting the urge to buy a large Snow Leopard plushie. Why am I fighting? I don't have the money or extra space at the moment... But I want one so badly



Try finding anything for a sergal... :/ I'd really love to have a Sergal hat, similar to the super soft ones you see that hang down to your shoulders on the side.


----------



## belmonkey (Jan 20, 2015)

I really want a fox hat to wear around campus, but I feel like the ears might be a bit too big for most of them.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

I really want a bear onesie but I can never find them in my size T__T


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I really want a bear onesie but I can never find them in my size T__T



Save for a custom job, brother bear!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Save for a custom job, brother bear!



I wonder how much that would set you back...


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 20, 2015)

So I realize this wouldn't go well but I've been highly tempted to go to school in my wolf hoodie vest. Its black and green with a tail and ears and I want to wear it just to see people's reactions. Kinda worried what would happen though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

I've seen all of *Naesaki*'s tumbler.

Seeing all his porn reference are lame. I have more and better looking porns.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Save for a custom job, brother bear!



Oh if money was no object D:


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I wonder how much that would set you back...



I'd probably say $100+


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've seen all of *Naesaki*'s tumbler.
> 
> Seeing all his porn reference are lame. I have more and better looking porns.



D: *cries in the corner*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't worry. If you need good porns. Ask me. I have 2 gig of porn


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry. If you need good porns. Ask me. I have 2 gig of porn



I've realised in my short time so far on the forums its near impossible to stay mad at you, I'd say thats a lot but they say you can never have enough 

Also I have 2.13gig of it so....yeah.....


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry. If you need good porns. Ask me. I have 2 gig of porn



Man, makes what I sent you a drop in the proverbial ocean.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Man, makes what I sent you a drop in the proverbial ocean.



What did you send him OwO


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> What did you send him OwO



Just some of my erotic photography.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Just some of my erotic photography.



OwO
This piques my curiosity


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> OwO
> This piques my curiosity



Same here


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

Count me in on as being curious as well.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

If you all joined flickr, I could show you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> If you all joined flickr, I could show you.



Done!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

Already on there. I'm RestlessDreamer86 (no pics of anything from me yet).


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

I think my screenname is *juliawalters219
*From an old email of mine


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's a confession, and a warning: I've been into mature and older men for all of my romantic life.  My photography reflects it. 

http://www.blurb.com/books/4445387-venerates


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

I figured that's what you were into during that awesome night in the confession thread from before. ^_^

Great photography work, by the way.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 20, 2015)

My flickr screen name is also Naesaki


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

It looks like things are about to get good here, and as usual, I can't watch it unfold because parents...This'llworktowardsyourowngoodThis'llworktowardsyourowngoodThis'llworktowardsyourowngood...

Confession: I'm going to be very happy when I awake to see what you guys have done. Good night, FAF.

@UrsusArtis: Me too... although I've yet to be with one, but I'd love to try.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

Also, not really a confession, but I did want to say that I've managed to walk/run 108 miles since January 1st. ^_^


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I figured that's what you were into during that awesome night in the confession thread from before. ^_^
> 
> Great photography work, by the way.



Thanks!  And you guys have been added as friends on flickr.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 20, 2015)

i'm sorry for yesterday.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2015)

No need to be, Evan, we all appreciate you here, we really do.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm sorry for yesterday.



Don't be, Evan. We've all had moments like these. There was even a confession thread evening where those tense times were the primary subject. Lot of feels and lot of empathy going around.

And you can't be sorry if no one is upset, right? ^_^

Now confess something stupid in return!


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Also, not really a confession, but I did want to say that I've managed to walk/run 108 miles since January 1st. ^_^


Great job! How much do you usually run in a day?


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 20, 2015)

....I've fallen off my exercise routine as of late. I need to get back into it. Once I get moved I'll be near a gym and there's a company health program that will pay for it in full. 

But god damn I feel like a blob going straight to be after work.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Great job! How much do you usually run in a day?



Thank you! Normally I walk about 2-3 miles per day when I'm working, but I was off for most of the month. As a result, I could just go walking/running whenever I damn well felt like it. Love it too as it makes my day that more peaceful and fulfilling.

I was going between 8 to 11 miles per day for the last 3 weeks. One day I did do 14 miles though.



RedSavage said:


> ....I've fallen off my exercise routine as of late. I need to get back into it. Once I get moved I'll be near a gym and there's a company health program that will pay for it in full.
> 
> But god damn I feel like a blob going straight to be after work.



Red, I'm sure you're in fantastic shape. I'm not sure when your last tumblr upload was made, but you have a dynamite body and you know it. 

Also, going after work is always grueling. Before I moved to the New York area, I was going after work (marketing job got out at 5 and I made it to my local park by 6) and running a 5k every other day. Now? As a cook? Having to commute 90 minutes to get to work? No fucking way in hell.

Until I'm through at this one restaurant, I'll be having to save my runs to MAYBE twice a week. I usually go for 10 km (6.5 miles) or more when I can.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 20, 2015)

I can't help but feel like this is more of a general discussion thread these days, instead of a _"Confessions"_ thread xP


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 20, 2015)

I confess that while I was in Catholic school and everybody around me was confessing their sins, I did nothing and treated it as a free day.

Also, I got a job today! What have YOU done lately? :V


----------



## Feste (Jan 20, 2015)

Fine, I'll confess something then . I have unnaturally smooth and girlish hands. I still remember in high school when I figured this out, and random jock friends would stop me and star just feeling my hands cause they're so smooth. High school was a weird time.

Even now, I drive, lift weights without gloves, even when I played guitar....no callouses, all smooth. I'm not sure if that's a medical condition or not, but it is weird.

Also, if Evan sees this, don't worry you bothered people, man. Especially if you went that far, that's something a bit serious. I can tell you I get those moods all the time; usually I'm too ashamed to write anything, but I can't say I did what you did. You can talk to us, it's cool; if you're that far in the rabbit hole, seriously, don't be afraid to get those feelings out in a less violent matter.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 20, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I can't help but feel like this is more of a general discussion thread these days, instead of a _"Confessions"_ thread xP



I confess I still enjoy it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 20, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> Catholic school



Shoot me now.




Llamapotamus said:


> everybody around me was confessing their sins, I did nothing



That's what this thread is for 




Llamapotamus said:


> Also, I got a job today! What have YOU done lately? :V



Try to find a job.  I have so much tutoring / computer maintenance experience...yet I am having a RIDICULOUSLY hard time finding a job doing either of those.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2015)

While working on a project yesterday, I cut the same finger five seperate times with a coping saw.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> While working on a project yesterday, I cut the same finger five seperate times with a coping saw.



Ow....ow ow ow ow.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> While working on a project yesterday, I cut the same finger five seperate times with a coping saw.



Careful when you masturbate then.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Careful when you masturbate then.



he masturbates with saws?!?!?! :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> he masturbates with saws?!?!?! :V



There's a fetish for everything. :V Although, I guess you can really only do that one once.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 20, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Shoot me now.



Yeah, it was a pretty bad year. The year after that, I went to the middle school on the opposite side of town (and opposite side of the cultural spectrum) with a black majority in the student population, a prostitution ring, and 17 year old 8th graders living the THUG LYFE by choice. I figured I would have an easier time there, and I was right.



> Try to find a job.  I have so much tutoring / computer maintenance experience...yet I am having a RIDICULOUSLY hard time finding a job doing either of those.



I hear ya, it took 5 months for me to land this job, and it has nearly nothing to do with what I went to college and racked up student debt for. I see a lot of news about how much better the job market is now, and I just shake my head.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 20, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> I confess that while I was in Catholic school and everybody around me was confessing their sins, I did nothing and treated it as a free day.
> 
> Also, I got a job today! What have YOU done lately? :V


It's ok, but that will be 20 Hail Mary's and 10 our fathers


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

Sometimes I question how I'm still alive.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> he masturbates with saws?!?!?! :V



Everything is a fleshlight if you're brave enough.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 20, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> Yeah, it was a pretty bad year. The year after that, I went to the middle school on the opposite side of town (and opposite side of the cultural spectrum) with a black majority in the student population, a prostitution ring, and 17 year old 8th graders living the THUG LYFE by choice. I figured I would have an easier time there, and I was right.


...this sounds like a place in michigan


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 20, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...this sounds like a place in michigan



Nah, Michigan was much later in my life. This was Louisiana. I can see where you're coming from, though.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 21, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Sometimes I question how I'm still alive.



Because your not masturbating with saws that's why!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

There are times when I really want to masterbate but forgot to bring tissues. I end up having jizz all over my belly.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There are times when I really want to masterbate but forgot to bring tissues. I end up having jizz all over my belly.



Must resist urge to visualise..........


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 21, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Must resist urge to visualise..........



Too late. 







_mmmmmmmmmmm_


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 21, 2015)

AlexInsane said:


> Too late.



I pretty much visualise anything and everything I read D: ..........it can be fun and a curse all in one


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 21, 2015)

There's a reason I keep it in my pants, literally.

I don't have to clean worth a damn, and Christ fapkins feel so ungodly unnatural. I don't understand why so many  guys praise the fapkin.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 21, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> There's a reason I keep it in my pants, literally.
> 
> I don't have to clean worth a damn, and Christ fapkins feel so ungodly unnatural. I don't understand why so many  guys praise the fapkin.


You mean you stain your pants all the time?

I don't feel like sharing much the way I do it here... just saying I try not to stain anything so I don't have to clean later.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> There's a reason I keep it in my pants, literally.
> 
> I don't have to clean worth a damn, and Christ fapkins feel so ungodly unnatural. I don't understand why so many  guys praise the fapkin.


You like peeling dried cum eh?


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 21, 2015)

Neither tbh.

I have plenty of underwear so by the time I run out of shirts I still have a few pairs if I change them daily.

They stay rather clean. The only reason some of my pairs are stained is cuz there were times I wore a pair for like a week or whatever.

Its not like you see the stain anyway.

But that's for if I'm at home. In public I'll just let it in the toilet, or if I'm in the shower I aim for the drain.

I get the feeling we shouldn't talk about this topic for too much longer.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> .
> . In public I'll just let it in the toilet, or if I'm in the shower I aim for the drain..



You waste your manseeds down the drain. You're despicable


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You waste your manseeds down the drain when you should be swallowing it.


Maybe his diet does not allow him to do so...? Yeah, I'd rather want a change of topic, of you don't mind, Marazhu.

ConfesiÃ³n: there's an old teacher of mine I'd like to be friends with, but I'm too nervous to ask her. I'm afraid she lives a busy life and I'd just bother her.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Maybe his diet does not allow him to do so...? Yeah, I'd rather want a change of topic, of you don't mind, Marazhu.
> 
> ConfesiÃ³n: there's an old teacher of mine I'd like to be friends with, but I'm too nervous to ask her. I'm afraid she lives a busy life and I'd just bother her.


Most of my teachers love to catch up with former students, infact a few teachers would tell us stories of how their students had gone off to better things.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 21, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Most of my teachers love to catch up with former students, infact a few teachers would tell us stories of how their students had gone off to better things.



Further confession: I kind of let her down in classes a couple of times as well (it was an unstsable time in my life)... so I wouldn't know. She did expect a lot of me, though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

I remember my chemistry teacher. She was so kind to me even though I did terrible at her class. I wish I could go back in time and did better a better job.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 21, 2015)

There was a spanish/french teacher everyone thought was awesome at my school. But then he had sex with a couple of students and now he's in prison. The foreign language program in my high school tanked because he was essentially a keystone teacher.

He should have kept it in his pants, like Funky.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a tendency to ask people for their opinion on which option I should take in choices even if I've already settled with what I want to do. >_>


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sometimes I ask people for their opinion on things even though I know I'm not going to take their opinion into account.


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Jan 21, 2015)

Zop said:


> It could be acne, but if it has been happening for awhile, please seek medical attention. Fluid buildup itself usually isn't bad, it's the cause of the buildup that's more of a concern.
> 
> Unless you have confused your penis with your left eyebrow. In which case, carry on.


Well, actually, I think it might be either a buildup of dust, of which I have plenty in my house. I set my drink down, right? I pick it up in 5 minutes, dust has already formed on the glass. That, or it might be dandruff problems. Look, I'm brushing my left eyebrow with a lint brush right now! It's suddenly snowing!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 21, 2015)

I rarely ask people for their opinions on anything because I'm so good at researching subjectively.  If I do, it's to spark conversation.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I rarely ask people for their opinions on anything because I'm so good at researching subjectively.  If I do, it's to spark conversation.


You should ask every once in a while, It's a good way to keep the plebs content and in line. :v


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 21, 2015)

Atemis said:


> You should ask every once in a while, It's a good way to keep the plebs content and in line. :v



Sorry, I don't take advice from husky-tree-republican-rainbow-hybrids.  :V


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 21, 2015)

God, this is incredibly hot. It makes me sweaty.


----------



## LightSnake (Jan 21, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> God, this is incredibly hot. It makes me sweaty.



It's making me salivate


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 21, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> God, this is incredibly hot. It makes me sweaty.



Oh _murrrrrr_, that tender meat looks super hot.  I just wanna put it all in my mouth, suck it all until nothing's left.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 21, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> God, this is incredibly hot. It makes me sweaty.



The sheer thought of such hotness, my body and mind can't handle such epitomes of hotness!!!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 21, 2015)

See, this is why I love it here. XD


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 21, 2015)

Skybound I want your meat in my mouth.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 21, 2015)

... 
...

Yeah, that I don't know what to respond with.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 21, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Yeah, that I don't know what to respond with.


"no"


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 21, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Yeah, that I don't know what to respond with.



Bitch gotcher tongue?


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 21, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Yeah, that I don't know what to respond with.



"Yes"



jtrekkie said:


> Bitch gotcher tongue?



YES



Evan of Phrygia said:


> "no"



"YES"


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 21, 2015)

Confession: That post made me tempted to post one of my favourite pics, but I won't do it.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 21, 2015)

Do it. You know you want to Ariosto. Do it.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 21, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Do it. You know you want to Ariosto. Do it.


I can do it as long as it's marked, right?
Ok, what do you guys think of this guy's meat? (NSFW)


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 21, 2015)

I am proud of you *offers catnip cake and cider*


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 21, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I am proud of you *offers catnip cake and cider*


Many thanks, but I confess I'd rather have some of that guy's meat.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 21, 2015)

This thread keeps reminding me of how long it's been since I've been laid. 

Stop it. 

Stop it now.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 21, 2015)

I confess that at times I have spent a good portion of my free time just browsing this forum. Also I like being silly on forums, an expression of a me I keep contained in public with a cage and a shock collar and stuff.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> This thread keeps reminding me of how long it's been since I've been laid.
> 
> Stop it.
> 
> Stop it now.



I confess, one of my bears got so horny the other night (while I was still sick) he just pushed me onto the bed and did his thang.  I felt a little guilty that I wasn't up for reciprocation...but damn he's good.

*neener neener neeener*  *hides*


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Many thanks, but I confess I'd rather have some of that guy's meat.


The black rhino is an endangered species; get near him and you'll be swarmed by about 10 angry Africans.
Also you guys are some horny bastards


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 21, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I can do it as long as it's marked, right?
> Ok, what do you guys think of this guy's meat? (NSFW)



I was honestly expecting food. 

Food is all I think about.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 21, 2015)

Atemis said:


> The black rhino is an endangered species; get near him and you'll be swarmed by about 10 angry Africans.
> Also you guys are some horny bastards


Metaphorical meat :V
Aye we are.



SkyboundTerror said:


> I was honestly expecting food.
> 
> Food is all I think about.


Â¿En serio? Well, you know us...


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 21, 2015)

EDIT: sorry, double post.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

Atemis said:


> The black rhino is an endangered species; get near him and you'll be swarmed by about 10 angry Africans.
> Also you guys are some horny bastards



10 angry swarming Africans and that particular Rhino...sounds like a party to me.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 21, 2015)

I confess that I like some of you.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 21, 2015)

I should sig that but I don't want to induce holocaust. 



UrsusArtist said:


> I confess, one of my bears got so horny the other night (while I was still sick) he just pushed me onto the bed and did his thang.  I felt a little guilty that I wasn't up for reciprocation...but damn he's good.
> *neener neener neeener*  *hides*



Stop it. STOP IT. THIS IS LIKE MY FANTASY. A GOOD MAN THAT WILL TAKE ME FOR HIMSELF WHEN HE NEEDS IT. HNGGGGG. 

Also in b4 your bearfriend gets sick next. Huehuehue 


Atemis said:


> Also you guys are some horny bastards



I prefer "horny bitch". 

It's times like this I really consider getting an orchiectomy. I love being sexual, but I love being in CONTROL of it. And if I even skip a half day's of hormones, my libido goes haywire...more so that usual. That male new fucks with my head in a bad way. And that's fuckin saying something, alright? Imagine how I am now, but in an uncontrolled state of writhing tension and need. An orchiectomy wouldn't be the most invasive surgery, not like full SRS, but it's still a big undertaking. 

Still...I may or may not be skipping another day of meds because of yet another late day on the road. I'm not sure if I can handle that.  I need to start carrying them with me. This is extremely worrying. This will be 2 and a half days with no meds. And I'm not sure what to expect. 



SkyboundTerror said:


> I was honestly expecting food.
> 
> Food is all I think about.



I'm eating chicken right now. Boneless spicy chicken. Mmmm


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 21, 2015)

Since we're on the subject of attractions, i'm very attracted to pinatas.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Stop it. STOP IT. THIS IS LIKE MY FANTASY. A GOOD MAN THAT WILL TAKE ME FOR HIMSELF WHEN HE NEEDS IT. HNGGGGG.
> 
> Also in b4 your bearfriend gets sick next. Huehuehue



Well I told him not to kiss me.  Well, at least not on the lips.  We'll see.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

I may or may not be overly worried about someone who hasn't come back online the past 2 days...
Details would be necessary to know why, but I don't want to make a small rant.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I should sig that but I don't want to induce holocaust gendercaust



FTFY


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 21, 2015)

*glasses steam up* *intense staring at the picture Ariosto linked, begins to browse elsewhere* *realises conversation is moving on*

Oh....uhm......Hi....I clearly haven't been distracted by anything! not me! no sirree!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Pizza attracts me
...And so do dicks.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Pizza attracts me
> ...And so do dicks.



I confess, this is sig worthy.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 21, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I confess that at times I have spent a good portion of my free time just browsing this forum.



You mean like what I've been spending a large part of my time doing since Monday?


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 21, 2015)

I confess I freak out without my hormone stuff. I just got a script of my T-suppressants filled at another Walgreens and it was a huuuuge relief to me just now. Whew.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 21, 2015)

Also, is it bad that I never made an introduction thread and kinda just... showed up one day and started including myself in conversations?


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 21, 2015)

Nahhhh. I did the same.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 21, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Also, is it bad that I never made an introduction thread and kinda just... showed up one day and started including myself in conversations?



You jumped into the pool without testing the water. That's not bad, it's brave.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 21, 2015)

I didn't even bother with an introduction thread myself. I figured the best way for people to get to know me is to post in some of the popular threads, even though I don't post much. I myself, don't really even bother with looking at the introduction threads because I pay more attention to the conversations that people are having.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 21, 2015)

Also, I treat the This button as a Like button, and it bugs me that I can only use it a limited amount of times per day.
Sometimes I bookmark a post so I can come back and This it the next day.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 21, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Also, I treat the This button as a Like button, and it bugs me that I can only use it a limited amount of times per day.
> Sometimes I bookmark a post so I can come back and This it the next day.



Back in MY day, we didn't HAVE "this" button, and a really good post would have five people quoting it and saying "this" afterward.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 21, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> limited amount of times per day.



Really? I didin't know. But there is a simple solution to that: get your standards higher!

Introductions are pointless, nobody reads them anyways. It's better to spend that time on reading the forum rules.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> Back in MY day, we didn't HAVE "this" button, and a really good post would have five people quoting it and saying "this" afterward.



*old man voice* We also had to walk 15 miles, barefoot, uphill both ways, in the snow...


----------



## Pyper (Jan 21, 2015)

Eh, simple skim through forum rules is all that was really needed, at least for me. Yet, still, people get banned for doing stuff against the forum rules. It's a simple common sense list.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 21, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> *old man voice* We also had to walk 15 miles, barefoot, uphill both ways, in the snow...



that's true. we actually got snow on FAF and we did not have snowshoes. times were tough...


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't even wear shoes anyway.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 21, 2015)

FAF has so many musicians and all...but...the music threads are always the slowest on the forum...i kinda wished there was more activity on that section.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> FAF has so many musicians and all...but...the music threads are always the slowest on the forum...i kinda wished there was more activity on that section.



I'm worried that I might hear more of those "what did the fox say" kind of music


----------



## Pyper (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm worried that I might hear more of those "what did the fox say" kind of music



I expect that song to be continuously played on repeat in Hell.

Also, confession to keep things going with the thread theme. My way of dealing with the death of my mom is by joking about it with my friends. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I expect that song to be continuously played on repeat in Hell.
> 
> Also, confession to keep things going with the thread theme. My way of dealing with the death of my mom is by joking about it with my friends. Does that make me a bad person?


No, it's a common way of coping, she'd probably be happy you could make joy of her memory and spread the greater aspects of her life.
I'm sorry for your loss, it is always hard to lose the ones we love.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> *old man voice* We also had to walk 15 miles, barefoot, uphill both ways, in the snow...



I totally did that a few weeks back, although not barefoot. Really fun.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I totally did that a few weeks back, although not barefoot. Really fun.


You must be crazy in shape!
have you done any marathons?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 21, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Pizza attracts me
> ...And so do dicks.



I confess I just had one of these things. Filled me up nicely!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

Atemis said:


> You must be crazy in shape!
> have you done any marathons?



I've done mostly 5ks and 10k charity runs for cancer benefit. Lost my father to it, so it's a cause I believe in heavily. I would love to get good enough to do a marathon run.

However, I'm only 5'6", so I have a VERY light stride. I have a buddy who is 6'3" and is much heavier than I am (I'm at ~190, he's at 230), but because he's so tall he easily outpaces me.

Oh, and confession of the day: I will try anything in life once, but skydiving I will not do. I'm kind of afraid of heights.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> , I'm only 5'6",.



Holy crap.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm the shortest guy I know. It sucks being at concerts and when doing anything involving physical activity. By default, I'm not as quick as people taller than me. Which stinks because I love running. Would have done track in high school if I were less shy and didn't feel I couldn't compete with the other kids.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm the shortest guy I know. It sucks being at concerts and when doing anything involving physical activity. By default, I'm not as quick as people taller than me. Which stinks because I love running. Would have done track in high school if I were less shy and didn't feel I couldn't compete with the other kids.



The fact the at you're short appeals me


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

Really? Hah. I usually assume that everyone wants a tall, lanky guy these days. That seems to be the fashion.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh lord, what have I done?    NSFW.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Really? Hah. I usually assume that everyone wants a tall, lanky guy these days. That seems to be the fashion.



I'm 5'11. Like men shorter than myself.

Though my fiance is taller than me... Meh.


UrsusArtist said:


> Oh lord, what have I done?  NSFW.


More fur if you may


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Oh lord, what have I done?  NSFW.



Someones going to fall and get a concussion.

Also, glad I got your attention, Mika. ^_^


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> More fur if you may



This was my first NSFW commish for my 'sona, but I gather there will be more in the future....



RestlessDreamer said:


> Someones going to fall and get a concussion.
> 
> Also, glad I got your attention, Mika. ^_^



My balance is impeccable.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

Funny enough, Ursus, mine just appeared in a NSFW as well. It's part 2 of a 4 part comic though. He's more involved in the later ones. Link: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15531910/

Also, I have a cute (not adult) pin-up for valentine's staring him coming shortly and he's also involve in a YCH collab with some other sona.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm 5'11. Like men shorter than myself.



I'm 6'3.  I go both ways.




dirtypaws said:


> Since we're on the subject of attractions, i'm very attracted to pinatas.



Is it because you get to murder them violently?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 21, 2015)

lol Restless, you could always be my brother standing at 5 ft. 1-2.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I'm 6'3.  I go both ways.
> ?


Fine.. You can be the stereotypical dom.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fine.. You can be the stereotypical dom.



BOOOOOOOOOOORING


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> lol Restless, you could always be my brother standing at 5 ft. 1-2.


Are you sure that is your brother and not a dwarf traveler who got lost in your home?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Are you sure that is your brother and not a dwarf traveler who got lost in your home?


Fen is part Filipino I think and Asians are generally short


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been compared to a dwarf by coworkers before. It was...I don't know

Wouldn't mind being compared to a hobbit. I mean I enjoy pretty much all their hobbies.

Also I'm technically Hungarian. We aren't known for being on the shorter side. :/


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Funny enough, Ursus, mine just appeared in a NSFW as well. It's part 2 of a 4 part comic though. He's more involved in the later ones. Link: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15531910/
> 
> Also, I have a cute (not adult) pin-up for valentine's staring him coming shortly and he's also involve in a YCH collab with some other sona.



Ooh, Ryaht looks happy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm starting to have dirty thoughts for restless


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I've been compared to a dwarf by coworkers before. It was...I don't know
> 
> Wouldn't mind being compared to a hobbit. I mean I enjoy pretty much all their hobbies.


Go to work with a full grown beard and pickaxe and act like everything is normal


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

About time, Mika.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm starting to have dirty thoughts for restless



Took you long enough.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

I think porn has been the single most influential driver behind human art


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I think porn has been the single most influential driver behind human art



People wanting to be popufur by drawing smuts.
Painters from the past drawing nude men/women. I have this fantasy to have sex with zeus.

I love this world


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 21, 2015)

Lightning climaxes.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 21, 2015)

I confess I am afraid to start drawing smut, because of the stereo type that is put on anthro smut artists like mika said "wanting to be popufur" and "furs drawing smut contribute to the bad stereotype of furs overall" But I have been drawing yiffy smut way before I actually joined these forums and FA... I don't know If I should continue doing strictly SFW drawings or just relax a bit and post the NSFW drawings I am already doing on my spare time regardless.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I confess I am afraid to start drawing smut, because of the stereo type that is put on anthro smut artists like mika said "wanting to be popufur" and "furs drawing smut contribute to the bad stereotype of furs overall" But I have been drawing yiffy smut way before I actually joined these forums and FA... I don't know If I should continue doing strictly SFW drawings or just relax a bit and post the NSFW drawings I am already doing on my spare time regardless.



Don't take my opinions to heart most of the times my opinions don't deserve any merit.
Besides... I'm slightly biased. I have bad dealings with artists.



RestlessDreamer said:


> Lightning climaxes.




What can I say? He's a breeding stud.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 21, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I confess I am afraid to start drawing smut, because of the stereo type that is put on anthro smut artists like mika said "wanting to be popufur" and "furs drawing smut contribute to the bad stereotype of furs overall" But I have been drawing yiffy smut way before I actually joined these forums and FA... I don't know If I should continue doing strictly SFW drawings or just relax a bit and post the NSFW drawings I am already doing on my spare time regardless.



 You shouldn't give a fuck, porn is good and people who say things like that are just being false moralists.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 21, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> You shouldn't give a fuck, porn is good and people who say things like that are just being false moralists.



HRMMM okay, Maybe I can show everyone the years worth of dick drawing practice I have accumulated soon.... *gets too excited* ehem.... maybe >_>






who am I kidding I love drawing dicks.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 21, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> HRMMM okay, Maybe I can show everyone the years worth of dick drawing practice I have accumulated soon.... *gets too excited* ehem.... maybe >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The greatest measurement of a furry artist is how their dicks look. Err... the dicks they draw I mean.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> HRMMM okay, Maybe I can show everyone the years worth of dick drawing practice I have accumulated soon.... *gets too excited* ehem.... maybe >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please sir, show us all of your dicks.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> who am I kidding I love drawing dicks.


So long as you don't forget to say hi to lesser beings.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 21, 2015)

Smuts are still just drawings. Draw what you simply enjoy drawing, and do not worry about what others think.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Smuts are still just drawings. Draw what you simply enjoy drawing, and do not worry about what others think.


I still haven't checked your twitter/tumblr. I fear to see something I can't unsee XD


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Please sir, show us all of your dicks.



soon, very soon...


----------



## Gator (Jan 21, 2015)

i drink my grandma's coffee creamer like it's an expensive beverage.


also i am intrigued by this talk of dicks everywhere


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Let's balance out the dicks with a nice set of tits.

NSFW (of course) https://e621.net/post/show/379216/anthro-blue_eyes-breast_squish-breasts-breasts_fro


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Let's balance out the dicks with a nice set of tits.
> 
> NSFW (of course) https://e621.net/post/show/379216/anthro-blue_eyes-breast_squish-breasts-breasts_fro



the provided image is not boobalicious enough to satisfy the dick-balancing needs of this thread.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> Also i am intrigued by this talk of dicks everywhere



Welcome to FaF


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14408915/ ? (NSFW duhhh)


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14408915/ ? (NSFW duhhh)



we're getting there...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14408915/ ? (NSFW duhhh)


à² â•­â•®à²


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15534580/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7381254/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6510284/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15382219/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15036072/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14398291/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13927485/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13955666/
?????

(all pretty much NSFW) 

Also I don't think that nearly EVERY ONE being macro really needs explaining. Morely just simple logic that I kinda like..no, love.. No, lust over...macro (but I've said that several times before)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Now we can all agree that everyone has a fetish of their own?


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Now we can all agree that everyone has a fetish of their own?



http://youtu.be/bj8a9SUX2jQ


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15382219/
> NSFW



Giggity


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Too much straight shit here.

I'm atta here!


----------



## Feste (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm enjoying the way this is heading. 

Although Macro just reminds me of the end of House of the Dead Overkill....

><


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> http://youtu.be/bj8a9SUX2jQ



i appreciate this post.


i don't much care for macro, but i'll take a nice boob shot any day.
now where is the "ass" side of things?  ...this is supposed to be confessions, isn't it
well then i confess that my feelings about butts are damned near spiritual.  i... really really love the booty.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Too much straight shit here.
> 
> I'm atta here!



So I'm gonna assume this is an accurate comparison between us:

Me: _________________

You: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Atemis (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> So I'm gonna assume this is an accurate comparison between us:
> 
> Me: _________________
> 
> You: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~0:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> So I'm gonna assume this is an accurate comparison between us:
> 
> Me: _________________
> 
> You: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~




But you can make a straight line with two curved ones.

It's a math joke.

sin(x) + cos(x) = 1

Nevermind...


----------



## Hewge (Jan 22, 2015)

Is this turning into a "link your fetish" thread now?

Anyways; I confess that some people from this very forum were huge inspirations for me when I was first learning to draw. I never thought I'd actually manage to talk to them, let alone some becoming the best friends I've ever had, right to this day.
I just wish they stuck to the draws, and drew as much as they used to as when I first joined. It makes me quite sad I don't get to see the things these amazing people create anymore =/

Oh yeah - and thank you for being who you are, and sharing your knowledge with me when you did. I will never forget the things you all taught me :]




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I still haven't checked your twitter/tumblr. I fear to see something I can't unsee XD



I don't actually upload adult contents anywhere. I don't even draw anything very crazy. Just lots, and lots, and lots of otters, and handsome buff guys :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Garth's comics are so fun to watch. I have urges to log in to my FA


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Is this turning into a "link your fetish" thread now?


IT DOESN'T MATTER, THE PRINCE WILL THROW MACRO WHERE EVER HE PLEASES.

_gawwwwwd...._


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> IT DOESN'T MATTER, THE PRINCE WILL THROW MACRO WHERE EVER HE PLEASES.
> 
> _gawwwwwd...._



Macro fetish is [FONT=Roboto-Regular, Arial, sans-serif]likeâ€”urgh.. Whatever...

It doesn't scare me even little. People really need to try harder.[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Macro fetish is likeâ€”urgh.



To an extent, I agree...but then there's the nom-factor.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Now we can all agree that everyone has a fetish of their own?



Fetishless.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Fetishless.



You just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> To an extent, I agree...but then there's the nom-factor.



Ah.. Now I know where this is going.

Please do continue. I'm liking this.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ah.. Now I know where this is going.
> 
> Please do continue. I'm liking this.




Heh...well...vore.  Other than that I don't see any reason to be attracted to macros.  And this (SFW) just makes me ;(


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

That makes you the second person I know in this forum with the same fetish. (Not the macro but the vore.)
Seriously... I watch a lot of Dramamine porn and the concept of vore is... Somewhat appealing *please don't hurt me*



jtrekkie said:


> Fetishless.



But being a furry is a fetish in itself


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

i'm too fat to appreciate macro vore; there's no way something that tiny  could be satisfying to eat.  then again, maybe that's more for the  benefit of the prey types.


i should have been in bed hours ago, but i slept for around twelve hours and am not tired at all.  this is bad.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i'm too fat to appreciate macro vore; there's no way something that tiny  could be satisfying to eat.  then again, maybe that's more for the  benefit of the prey types.
> 
> 
> i should have been in bed hours ago, but i slept for around twelve hours and am not tired at all.  this is bad.




You don't mind eating chunky guys like me right?


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You don't mind eating chunky guys like me right?


that's the best kind.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That makes you the second person I know in this forum with the same fetish. (Not the macro but the vore.)
> Seriously... I watch a lot of Dramamine porn and the concept of vore is... Somewhat appealing *please don't hurt me*





isuckatdrawing said:


> It plays into the dom/sub thing quite a bit...relinquishing yourself entirely to someone. That said, I'm pretty sure what does it for most "prey" is imagining sensation of...essentially a full-body blowjob. Nevertheless, it is a super weird fetish.
> 
> I don't do hard vore/digestion (those are instant turn-offs for me).







Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But being a furry is a fetish in itself



Not so sure about that actually...because it contains "furry" versions of all fetishes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> that's the best kind.



Oh uncle dis.

I wonder what your insides feels like... I bet it's warm and wet. I'd love to be inside you.. A part of you. <3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 22, 2015)

Screw it, I'm getting on this yiffwagon.

I go to this hypnosis channel for mind fuckery https://www.youtube.com/user/MissJacquelinePowers

I like to imagine that she's a dragoness.,

Also, Dis and I should be gator bros.


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh uncle dis.
> 
> I wonder what your insides feels like... I bet it's warm and wet. I'd love to be inside you.. A part of you. <3


adkfdkafjdak;sfjfea
call me gator
...or uncledaddy if'n you prefer.

i wouldn't call that unappealing.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2015)

I like eating and being eaten .-.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I like eating and being eaten .-.




Not in the same way(s?) I do .-.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Not in the same way(s?) I do .-.



What wayss?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> What wayss?



Well, I mean, unless you like vore...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Well, I mean, unless you like vore...



Don't encourage him. .. He's like my son. So leave him that way.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Well, I mean, unless you like vore...



I have enjoyed the vore for a long timeeee


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have enjoyed the vore for a long timeeee



Oh.  Well nevermind then.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Oh.  Well nevermind then.



Oh ;w;


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 22, 2015)

Time for fetishes? K. 


Multilimb. Nothing too cray-cray. Just.... I dunno. The whole four arm thing attracts me. The dual-cock stuff definitely is a big turn on. Can't say more than 2 tits does anything for me though. And I'm not that in to taurs. Weird huh? I'm specific about my fetishes. 


I guess a darker fetish of mine is forced pleasure, semi-unwilling partner. By that I mean a sort of conversion/corruption from reluctance to pleasure. I hate talking about it because no matter which way I put it, it comes off as SUPER rapey. Really, I actually feel that it's more a hard extension of my forced orgasm kink. Just someone being hooked up to a machine and forced to writhe and twist in pleasure, the body wracked repeatedly with painful/pleasurable spasms. 


At this rate I should just start writing smut. Haha. But yeah. My three biggest kinks. Bam. 

Also lesbians in baseball caps. 


Hng.


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

all my fetishes make me feel like a creep who had childhood problems or somethi--oh wait...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> all my fetishes make me feel like a creep who had childhood problems or somethi--oh wait...



I love it. Honestly...


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I love it. Honestly...



just what do you love exactlyyy


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> all my fetishes make me feel like a creep who had childhood problems or somethi--oh wait...



Dude. I feel ya. I have quite a few like that. 

Slut shame kink<~~~~~>Heavy religious/shame based upbringing
Pain/spanking<~~~~~>Beat and spanked as a child
Older brother incest<~~~~~>Molested by older playmate/brother figure when I was five. 


Sex psychology is fucking weird man.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> just what do you love exactlyyy


Oh it's too sensitive to talk here.


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Dude. I feel ya. I have quite a few like that.
> 
> Slut shame kink<~~~~~>Heavy religious/shame based upbringing
> Pain/spanking<~~~~~>Beat and spanked as a child
> ...


damn son, it is though
i try not to think too much about "why", though most of 'em for me have pretty benign likely explanations.  



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh it's too sensitive to talk here.


well now you gotta get me all curious


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been jacking off to my fetishes since I was like 14-15
I  don't like to try to imagine why, because that doesn't change anything and won't make me enjoy it less.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 22, 2015)

I think that foxes are really, really* lame.*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I think that foxes are really, really* lame.*



They are though


----------



## Hewge (Jan 22, 2015)

I also have never liked, or cared for Star Fox.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 22, 2015)

Since joining this forum and following links, I have had my eyes open to more fetishes than I could ever wish to know about. Also I think y'all are weird in a wonderful way!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

How many foxes do we have here in FaF?
I'm fine with foxes


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 22, 2015)

I pretty much love all animals in the furrydom, the only ones that have never really appealed to me are Horses and Ponies. 

Bears, Tigers, Wolves, Dogs(Huskies and German Shepherds), Dragons are generally what appeal to me the most.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh yeah! Horses are *lame* too. Even foxes are better than those things, yo.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 22, 2015)

Felines über Alles!


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 22, 2015)

I confess I'm about as vanilla as they come; I don't enjoy any fetish that would involves IRL harm, and stuff like TF is simply a non-turnon.
My favourites are buff, hairy dudes in almost any shape or way, as you may have seen. My favourite artists in this sense are WFA and Spookeedoo, because they draw almost exclusively this body type. 
https://e621.net/post/show/235928/2011-abs-anthro-balls-biceps-big_balls-big_muscles (NSFW, by WFA, yes, I know this one has bondage gear... I admit I like how it looks, but wouldn't like participate in it anytime soon).
http://40.media.tumblr.com/5a80fac7343806ab86b0d60b187c3677/tumblr_nfnk3kDkTl1sjlec0o1_1280.jpg (NSFW, by Spookeedoo)

And speaking of _Starfox_, Falco Lombardi x Fox McCloud is my OTP: https://e621.net/post/show/588619/avian-bird-canine-clothed-clothing-cuddling-duo-fa (also NSFW, even though there isn't any genitalia being shown)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

I heard you like kumagaya shin



Size difference fetish


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I heard you like kumagaya shin


Oh yes! Have you read his _Ren'ai Seibi _(Love maintenance)? Are not Ena and Tom the cutest couple there is?
He's one the few artists I genuinely admire for his character art, so expressive... Ren'ai Seibi wouldn't be half what it is if it were not for the wonderful, cute art.
Just look at these two pages: https://e621.net/post/show/468574/4_toes-anthro-bear-bulge-clothing-comic-cooking-eg
https://e621.net/post/show/468575/anthro-bear-clothing-comic-ena_-kumagaya-english_t
(Both links are NSFW)
Of course, his backgrounds are not overly detailed, but the expressions, man, the expressions, you can almost omit the dialogue.

Well, he may have a thign for size (or age) difference, but that's not why I like his art.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm a loser and my fursonas are a wolf (ha ha), two APBT, one Alabai, one oriental shorthair cat, a Basenji, and a Dutch Shepherd


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Oh yes! Have you read his _Ren'ai Seibi _(Love maintenance)? Are not Ena and Tom the cutest couple there is?
> He's one the few artists I genuinely admire for his character art, so expressive... Ren'ai Seibi wouldn't be half what it is if it were not for the wonderful, cute art.
> Just look at these two pages: https://e621.net/post/show/468574/4_toes-anthro-bear-bulge-clothing-comic-cooking-eg
> https://e621.net/post/show/468575/anthro-bear-clothing-comic-ena_-kumagaya-english_t
> ...





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So here I am browsing furry porn again and I stumbled upon an awesome comic called Love Mechanic.
> It was all so good until the inevitable came where Tom shoot his load inside Ena. Ena commented "My stomach... It's hot from his load.."
> 
> I never really thought about the temperature of jizz so I have to find out badly. I waited for Carl to come home from work, I demanded we have sex dispite his objections saying he's tired.
> ...



I did mention this once before


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I did mention this once before


Fair enough, Marazhu. Also, fair enough of an observation to raise, too.
Have you read _Shiroi-kun's Public Investigation_?

Confession time: 
People say I cheated on a test once (taking out the textbook while the teacher wasn't looking), in second grade, but I honestly have no memory of doing so.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Fair enough, Marazhu. Also, fair enough of an observation to raise, too.
> Have you read _Shiroi-kun's Public Investigation_?
> .



If you're asking me if I visit u18chan then yes...

I'm still looking forward to "Worg"


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

I've accidentally jizzed on my hand before. It is indeed warm.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 22, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Fair enough, Marazhu. Also, fair enough of an observation to raise, too.
> Have you read _Shiroi-kun's Public Investigation_?



I love that manga, so cute and adorable and very hot as well <3 the main character is just *fanboy squee!!*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I've accidentally jizzed on my hand before. It is indeed warm.



Accidentally....
are you afraid of your own cum?


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Accidentally....
> are you afraid of your own cum?



No, I'd just rather avoid cleanup.

Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> No, I'd just rather avoid cleanup.
> 
> Ain't nobody got time fo dat.



You should not say that in front of me


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You should not say that in front of me



Bruh. Learn from a true pro.

Undetectable masturbating motions. Clean hands. Silent orgasm. 

I shit you not, I have done it in a crowd of 20+ people 30-40 times, and nobody, NOBODY, noticed for suspected a thing.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 22, 2015)

I confess that I feel like this thread is being promoted by the Catholic church. I've been a bad boy Father


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm crying.

I can't believe this.

I actually cried for the first time in my life


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm crying.
> 
> I can't believe this.
> 
> I actually cried for the first time in my life



\o/ <--- Arms open for hug!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it a good cry or a bad cry?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Is it a good cry or a bad cry?



I dunno fen.. 
I feel like my heart is crushed..


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno fen..
> I feel like my heart is crushed..



:c
C'mere pandad, lemme hug ya.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno fen..
> I feel like my heart is crushed..


 come have a big bear hug


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Bruh. Learn from a true pro.
> 
> Undetectable masturbating motions. Clean hands. Silent orgasm.
> 
> I shit you not, I have done it in a crowd of 20+ people 30-40 times, and nobody, NOBODY, noticed for suspected a thing.



Mother of God...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> :c
> C'mere pandad, lemme hug ya.


Oh fen.. I really wish you could hug me in real life. I'm starting to hate my life


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 22, 2015)

I confess I didn't know about color theory until recently, just going by what I see working with other artworks. The more I go through things the more I realize how much of a newbie I am at drawing or art understanding in general.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh fen.. I really wish you could hug me in real life. I'm starting to hate my life



:c
I'll give you lotsa hugs


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm crying.
> 
> I can't believe this.
> 
> I actually cried for the first time in my life



Let it all out. Keeping tears inside for too long would only make things worse.
Go somewhere private where people won't see you and where you can be left alone if needed.

And you should probably talk about it too. PM people if you must, if you don't feel comfortable talking about it in the open.


----------



## Luki (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't feel bad Mika ~, we're here for you if you want to talk about it :c


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 22, 2015)

*gives Mika a big, long fluffy hug*


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 22, 2015)

*Also gives Marazhu a big, long hug*
I hope that, whatever it is, you'll be able to solve it and feel better soon enough.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm crying.
> 
> I can't believe this.
> 
> I actually cried for the first time in my life



It takes a strong man to show their emotions like that.  




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm starting to hate my life



NO.  YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO.




funky3000 said:


> Bruh. Learn from a true pro.
> 
> Undetectable masturbating motions. Clean hands. Silent orgasm.
> 
> I shit you not, I have done it in a crowd of 20+ people 30-40 times, and nobody, NOBODY, noticed for suspected a thing.



HATH THEE NO DECENCY??!?!




Hewge said:


> I think that foxes are really, really* lame.*



But...aren't foxes are just wolves who send flowers?




FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Oh ;w;



Because clearly you do like being eaten in the same ways I do.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 22, 2015)

We love you, Mara!


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I've accidentally jizzed on my hand before. It is indeed warm.



Nearly fetishless.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> It takes a strong man to show their emotions like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's "decency"? Is that like a dessert?


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 22, 2015)

Confession time again, I guess. After all I need to post SOMETHING to get a better title...

Well... Since my parents have never really been around much I've always felt attracted to people older than me...

I have mommy/daddy issues. I know. No reason to state the obvious.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Whatever


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 22, 2015)

What?


----------



## Zop (Jan 22, 2015)

I love this place!

You should do Ayattar next.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 22, 2015)

Well. We have the book that'll beat 50 shades of grey people. We have it.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 22, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> What?


This is a dimension not of sight, not of mind, but of try-hard. This is ... the Mikazuki Zone.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't get to be raped :V


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 22, 2015)

I figured I would pop my head in and demand not to be featured in any of those stories, in case you planned on doing this to everyone.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 22, 2015)

Zop said:


> You should do Ayattar next.



Please gas me before that happens.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 22, 2015)

If it must be done I'll take someones place. In exchange for a thousand burrito's.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 22, 2015)

I confess I don't find sexual assault one bit funny or arousing, so I'm not supporting this instance of Marazhu's projects AT ALL.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 22, 2015)

Mara some of the things you post make me genuinely dislike you at times.


----------



## Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

well there's an interesting form of "confession"


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 22, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Mara some of the things you post make me genuinely dislike you at times.


Chill out Mikazuki, you licentious try-hard.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 22, 2015)

Well this is an interesting turn of events, the things I end up reading at 1:30am.......I don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 22, 2015)

I honestly confess I have no idea what's going on in this thread and I'm completely okay with that.

Unless someone put their wiener somewhere it shouldn't have been. Not cool with that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Seems like people here have delicate sensibilities.

I'm out


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> delicate sensibilities.



Those are called decency and good taste.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Seems like people here have delicate sensibilities.
> 
> I'm out


Rape, and by extension all references to it, is not to be treated lightly, Marazhu. People don't simply consent to it as they go along and then it's fun and games; it's a breach of trust, an act of violence towards another person, and something that hurts people deeply and for life.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Rape, and by extension all references to it, is not to be treated lightly, Marazhu. People don't simply consent to it as they go along and then it's fun and games; it's a breach of trust, an act of violence towards another person, and something that hurts people deeply and for life.


So you're telling me that I would rape people in real life?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So you're telling me that I would rape people in real life?


before we go down that trail of distracting arguments, let's just remember that rape isn't a casual topic.

there are people here who have experienced rape or a close friend who was raped/molested. as a result, the topic has some level of sensitivity to it. There is more than one way to behave on the topic, however total dismissal simply due to the expression of discomfort comes off as insensitive.

the discussion of whether or not you'd rape a person is not at hand here. however, going in and making a fantasy post about raping another user for fun is capable of causing a response, and you need to at least be aware of that. the logistics dealing with the difference between fantasy vs. reality, how a rape victim should personally deal with their emotions, etc etc are a huge separate discussion.


the choice to acknowledge the -inherent- controversy of the topic is very different.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So you're telling me that I would rape people in real life?


He is telling you it is offensive to make an 'edgy' post about how you are 'egdily' raping other members on the forum. To be edgy.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So you're telling me that I would rape people in real life?


I'm telling you to be more conscious about your language and the terms you think in, and to be more considerate regarding people's experiences and social realities that remain mostly unaccounted, but are graver than people give them credit for. I trust that you wouldn't rape a person in real life, I just want you to consider what rape is actually like and what impact it holds for most people, and from there, see why it's not okay to joke about it and disregard people's experiences and opinions on the subject.
Also, what Evan and BadRoy said.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So you're telling me that I would rape people in real life?



Did we say that? I don't think so. We merely called you out on your lack of tact when discussing the subject of rape, to whit, treating it as though it's as normal a thing as passing the salt at dinner. 

It's one thing to flirt. It's another to have consenting, if somewhat kinky, sex. It is QUITE another to rape someone, whether textually, verbally, or physically. Just remember that. It's not taboo to speak of, but do not make light of it.

EDIT: I will be the first to admit I've joked about rape in the past too, on here nonetheless. Not wishing it would happen to anyone, no, none of that, but making jokes about it happening to me. I daresay I would not find it quite so risible to be left, bloodied and bruised and naked and quite possibly infected with HIV in some alleyway in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 22, 2015)

That won't happen again. I'm sorry.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't worry, you might be stunted and perverted but we still love you â¤


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 22, 2015)

Very good then, let's proceed.

What confessions do I have to speak of? I confess that become stroppy at work when I am set a task, only to find out that it is either impossible or unlikely to be done in time.

Oi, oi, oi, do I have to call the bloody PC Police in here? Knock it off.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 22, 2015)

Well the point's already been put across so i won't post what i was going to.

Stupid confession to try and desperately shift the topic of conversation!: The bro pony that i'm gonna move in with keeps showing me MLP porn when we hang out and i'm not sure if that just means he's got loose boundaries or if he's hinting that he wishes i was one of the ponies he shows me.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 22, 2015)

Run while you can dude.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2015)

I wasn't here to see everything that happened but I'm glad to see that joking about rape/raping people isn't taken lightly here and apologies were made. That makes you still cool in my books, Mara <3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 22, 2015)

I confess that many years ago, I had an unhealthy interest in rape and shit, and had such fantasies that came with this interest. With me being the submissive type and all. But in the last few years since I was 19/20, I have been all turned around. I guess that came as part of "growing up" and maturing as a person, and nowadays I feel pretty fuckin' bad about having these fantasies, and that my novel was basically one big outlet for them.

Over time, I just stopped giving a shit. I think the point I started to turn around was when I saw "I Spit On Your Grave" (which I think should be a mandatory watch for all students in Health classes, actually). Over the years I never really thought about it so much, aside from thoughts that my novel needed re-drafting due to shitty writing. But very recently my thought on the matter were challenged, and I realised I'd left those unhealthy interests behind me.

And now I've got a book that needs one hell of a re-write. I think doing away with those themes will make it a better story all round.


----------



## Feste (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess I'm still not sure what my fetish really is. Anyone want to help me find out? XP


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

...no

i confess to being perpetually lonely


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Feste said:


> I confess I'm still not sure what my fetish really is. Anyone want to help me find out? XP



I'll help :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2015)

You know what, reading this thread angers me, but not like the rest of you. I can reflect myself onto here right now.

There is a reason I try not to talk to people.

To me, all conversations are basically defusing bombs. I feel like I have no free will in social settings. Because in most incidences where I try to speak with my own words, I end up "triggering" them and I get outed by the entire group for being "offensive". Then I usually wish I could just kill myself then and there. And it not just irl either. Hell, there are times even on this forum that I wanted to blow my skull in half.

If you knew. God, if you knew the feeling. The abyss in your stomach, the lump in your throat, the tightness in your jaw. Reading negative responses to my freedom of speech only gives me three little words to have liberty to think:

I. 
Hate. 
Myself.

I hate myself. It's true. It's something I think daily now. But do you know the punch line to this joke, though? I have it all going for me. Eagle scout, honor student, plenty of money, popular kid in high school, confirmed lutheran. Hell, Buzz Aldrin sent me a letter to come to Boston for some elite science programs.

And you know what?

I'm starting to not care.

Because this world has become toxic. This world has become a place where I can get offended by everyone around me, but if I do the same to someone else, I become demonized and banished. All I can do is watch as my confidence in whats "right" diminish.

Little
By
Little

Eventually, no wait, less than that, I might lose it. I want to lock myself away in a room somewhere. Where I don't have to be with anyone, where there won't be anyone to offend by accident. A place where I can think freely, without you people turning my mouth against me.

I'm sad.

Crying now.

Fuck, why am I writing this?

Why am I breaking my personal silence?

And posting it to a confessions thread?

This isn't a statement, not even a rant.

It's just me, arguing with myself.

Hating myself.

Offending myself.

I'm not advocating for Mara's rights nor your rights to be angry at him. It's just that I've been in times where I feel that everyone hates me because I say something out of the norm. Because I don't fit their expectations as a human being. Because I sometimes want to have a little fun.

I can talk about rape and rape humor casually.

There, I said it. Go ahead, destroy me. Call Mara or I disrespectful. It's not like I'm going to be listening.

Or be even here to hear it.


There, THATS a confession for you furfags.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 23, 2015)

@Sparta- Just saying, but what Mara posted wasn't appropriate for the forums and should never have been posted here (a private pm, submission to fa, ect. sure, but not on faf in a public forums). It wasn't just talk about rape or a rape joke. Usually members don't tend to mind those anyways. 

I'm sorry you have to deal with such judgemental people in your life. It's a shame society tends to be so closed minded but that's just how it is.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Dude
You have the right to say shit but people have the right to be offended.
Please understand that rape and sexual abuse victims may not want to hear jokes about raping another furry in the ass. That feeling you get when someone gets mad at you for joking about rape? That's the feeling sexual abuse victims get when they're triggered. I've zoned out before while cutting vegetables and cut my hand wide open, and that's not even the worst of it. It can be so debilitating that all you can do is lay in bed and fucking cry.
If you get anxiety attacks over people getting mad that you joked about raping someone else, please think about how the victims of actual sexual assault feel when they hear that. You have the ability to refrain from doing so and to apologize, but a victim _has no choice in whether or not they are triggered and to what severity_

Literally all it takes on your part is to say "sorry about that, I will refrain from doing that again in the future" and then... not joke about rape publicly.
Joke about it over Skype with your friends, I don't care, but don't come onto a forum where there are *many* victims of rape or sexual abuse and then get mad that we get offended or triggered over it.

This isn't like someone saying "I'm triggered by space because thinking of space makes me uncomfortable" or other such bullshit, these are victims who likely have PTSD, who can't help from dissociating when you make "casual jokes"

I have nothing against you and I won't because I know that people can change their behaviour and their views, but please think about how this impacts people.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2015)

This was exactly the response I thought I'd get.

I'm done.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> This was exactly the response I thought I'd get.
> 
> I'm done.



"You can measure a man's worth by the selflessness of his actions" - some name that I cannot remember.

Volkodav has many good points in his post.  You can't expect to say something like that without suffering the consequences, especially when it is around individuals who are sensitive to the subject.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Why is my response a bad one, or a disappointing one?
Do you expect me and others to just say "okay thanks for knowingly triggering other people and then shrugging it off and not wanting to change the behaviour" or what? I don't get it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm thinking of stealing a 25 grand instrument from my school


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm thinking of stealing a 25 grand instrument from my school



what instrument is it


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm thinking of stealing a 25 grand instrument from my school


Don't do that
You'd definitely go to jail for that and it's also wrong to steal


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> what instrument is it



Bassoon


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm thinking of stealing a 25 grand instrument from my school



No! Bad! >:[


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> This was exactly the response I thought I'd get.
> 
> I'm done.



It sounds to me like you're just throwing a hissy fit because you can't joke about whatever tasteless subject around strangers without having people call you out on it.

Mika did something tasteless without really realizing that people would not like it, so he apologized and promised not to do something like that again. He's cool.
You, however, are just a terrible person.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Bassoon



not worth it 


imagine... 
scary prison guy: "what're you in for"
you: "i stole a bassoon"

:|  no, you'd look like a total wiener.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> It sounds to me like you're just throwing a hissy fit because you can't joke about whatever tasteless subject around strangers without having people call you out on it.
> 
> Mika did something tasteless without really realizing that people would not like it, so he apologized and promised not to do something like that again. He's cool.
> You, however, are just a terrible person.



I don't think he's a terrible person unless he knows what he did was wrong, why it was wrong, and just refuses to change despite this. Anybody can change even if they throw a fit like this.
Just my opinion though


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> not worth it
> 
> 
> imagine...
> ...




I just wanted to say that that was the 6666th post on this thread.


Also, let's lighten the mood a little bit.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 23, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> You, however, are just a terrible person.



You don't know him, and none of us have the right to judge anybody. I don't know what set this off but the response Mara and now Sparta have gotten is terrible. I know all about sexual abuse and panicking over some inconsequential thing, but to tear into someone like that awful. Please, just drop it, Ok?


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I just wanted to say that that was the 6666th post on this thread.
> 
> 
> Also, lets lighten the mood a little bit.



a worthy 6666th post if there ever was one imo


...dat face tho


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

I almost puked in a movie theater because the room adjacent was playing "Gravity" with the bass turned up way too fucking loud.  Like holy fucking shit, I couldn't even hear the bass from explosions in the movie I was watching.

I hate movie theaters.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

when i was little, i milked my cat.

the confession part is, i'm disappointed to this day that i did not taste it.  i will be forever curious about cat milk.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> You don't know him, and none of us have the right to judge anybody. I don't know what set this off but the response Mara and now Sparta have gotten is terrible. I know all about sexual abuse and panicking over some inconsequential thing, but to tear into someone like that awful. Please, just drop it, Ok?



We're not tearing into him, we're explaining why we're upset and asking him to refrain from doing it.
If I'm not even allowed to do that, how in the hell am I to stand up for myself when someone does something that knowingly triggers me?
If you are so quick to defend these two, why won't you defend those of us hurt by words like that?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> We're not tearing into him, we're explaining why we're upset and asking him to refrain from doing it.
> If I'm not even allowed to do that, how in the hell am I to stand up for myself when someone does something that knowingly triggers me?
> If you are so quick to defend these two, why won't you defend those of us hurt by words like that?



You didn't but you weren't the only one here. It seems to me that the response those two have gotten is entirely inappropriate. S.ome of the things said to them can cause the same distress that whatever  they said did. Just as we don't know them, they don't know us. If a  person is intentionally trying to upset someone, that is one thing but  neither of them were doing that.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Mara's post was tasteless and he was justly chastised. But Sparta is usually a pretty even tempered cool guy~ and his outburst feels out of character for him. So I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and assume something is up to have brought it on. Calling him a terrible person over it is pretty dick move.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> You didn't but you weren't the only one here. It seems to me that the response those two have gotten is entirely inappropriate. S.ome of the things said to them can cause the same distress that whatever  they said did. Just as we don't know them, they don't know us. If a  person is intentionally trying to upset someone, that is one thing but  neither of them were doing that.



Okay well I'm not understanding where you're seeing us "tearing into" Sparta. If you would, please provide quotes where you feel we are giving an "entirely inappropriate" response.

"If a  person is intentionally trying to upset someone, that is one thing but  neither of them were doing that."
Sparta is currently trying to justify knowingly making sexual abuse victims upset by calling it free speech and "casual jokes", and we're just asking him not to.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 23, 2015)

I chew on guitar picks...like, all the time


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2015)

It seems whatever I say now will only make things worse.

If I really am horrible, then this is it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> It seems whatever I say now will only make things worse.



Saying something like that certainly will.

Engage in the debate, if you so desire.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> It seems whatever I say now will only make things worse.



If it's something along the lines of "you're all babies and I'm going to continue making rape jokes on the forums" then probably, but otherwise no, I think you're good.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Despite the fact I can be a bit suicidal and depressed
I believe in carpe diem. I gotta make the day as full as I possibly can.
Because I don't know when it'll really be my last.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Despite the fact I can be a bit suicidal and depressed
> I believe in carpe diem. I gotta make the day as full as I possibly can.
> Because I don't know when it'll really be my last.



I wish I had this sort of mentality. I just... do whatever, every day. I waste the majority of my life.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> You, however, are just a terrible person. (at Mr.Sparta)



Who do you think you are? When did you become judge and executioner? Mr.Sparta has been a solid member on these forums. I won't lie, I was surprised by his outburst. He doesn't seem like himself. We all have our days. Shouting out childish insults is not cool. 
Addon: Pigouin7 Be mature and respond to others in a civil tone, even if you disagree with what somebody says.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I wish I had this sort of mentality. I just... do whatever, every day. I waste the majority of my life.



Or well, I try to live to the fullest to the best of my ability.
...Which generally involves wasting my life on my laptop and working with my guard stuff.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Despite the fact I can be a bit suicidal and depressed
> I believe in carpe diem. I gotta make the day as full as I possibly can.
> Because I don't know when it'll really be my last.



carpe diem. Very good attitude with life. 

I try to follow that mentality. sometimes I succeed in spades, sometimes I fail miserably.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 23, 2015)

Reading on this thread I have been thinking all morning (its morning for me darn eit!) that yes maybe cheering along a rape joke isn't right, there are certain topics that make me go 'Hrm too far' and maybe I should try and tame my humour a bit. So uh Confession - 

I still don't know a lot of acronym's that are used locally, nationally, or on this forum. When I speak in local dialect people think I'm speaking Irish.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh hell. 

This boring ass forum gets interesting for one night and it's the one night I say "Eh, fuck it. Nothing happens on there anyway." 

Godamnit, Faf...but also, some of ya'll surprised in me in the morals department. Proud of ya'll <3


----------



## lefurr (Jan 23, 2015)

I have a really strong lack of feeling emotions.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 23, 2015)

Forums really do just show how much of a mixed bag we all are, no two one of us are truly alike, we are all unique and different.

When personalities or ideals clash it really can be so explosive. Its never possible to like everyone but it is possible to show always show respect. Obviously if someone does something seriously wrong you chastise them but you don't ever belittle them or treat them like a child. 

I've only been on this forum for a short time but I am really feeling more at home as time goes on. I did lurk for a long time before taking the leap though.

Now for something lighthearted!  http://www.funnyjunksite.com/pictures/funnypics/animated/funny_animated_picture_68.gif


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeez... I'm sorry if you guys think I went too far...
I'm just going to go now...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Jeez... I'm sorry if you guys think I went too far...
> I'm just going to go now...


I dont think you did and to be honest im a little mad that we can't express our discomfort about this subject material without being considered "going too far" or "tearing into them"
My right to not be triggered into dissociation and PTSD-induced panic attacks trumps free speech on a furry forum i think


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 23, 2015)

I see where they're coming from, though, and I guess I might have let my emotions speak too loud and I didn't realize I might have been going too far, didn't think I would be getting this much negative criticism for it though...

Just gonna come back in a few hours when I've calmed down I guess...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

I dont see where anyone is coming from
even my friends wont show me content with moths in it because they know im phobic


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 23, 2015)

Well on the plus side. We all have a big red line drawn today I guess. *looks at the red line*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm less interested in posting.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, I'm just glad people are learning from the experience.

Confession: when in the company of large female groups, I tend to identify as 'female'. There's a certain comfort in saying 'us' and feeling like we all belong in the same kind of group. I don't have dysphoria, however, and I'm pretty sure I'm not trans either, and I still identify as 'gay'... uhmmm, this is a little confusing. What's the term for this? 'Genderqueer', perhaps? Or what I am saying does not make sense? Or is it just empathy that I'm somehow magnifying?
Either way, most of my intimate circles in real life have been female, so that may be where it comes from...

@Marazhu: Don't worry, we still like you, and you can still make as many sex jokes as you want and flirt and all (you have friends here, after all, people who like that behaviour from you, and with good reason), just not about what we talked, ok?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 23, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Godamnit, Faf...but also, some of ya'll surprised in me in the morals department. Proud of ya'll <3



You can give me my medal right after I push this grandmother into traffic.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

EDIT: Nothing to see here but a poorly articulated and jumbled mess.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 23, 2015)

I get really confused when people come to me for advice, or help with something. My expression will just be pure _"wuht...". _Drool and all!
Yet, it seems to happen so very, very often... and the strangest part, is that whatever I do seems to work for them.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh hell.
> 
> This boring ass forum gets interesting for one night and it's the one night I say "Eh, fuck it. Nothing happens on there anyway."
> 
> Godamnit, Faf...but also, some of ya'll surprised in me in the morals department. Proud of ya'll <3



Don't worry! It wasn't as interesting as it seems. Still pretty boring.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 23, 2015)

Can I give all of you a big bear hug?

I'm going to give all of you a bear hug. *hugs*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

yay hugs


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2015)

I could use a bear hug.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 23, 2015)

Who would say no to a bear hug!? *opens arms!*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 23, 2015)

wow


----------



## Zop (Jan 23, 2015)

Sometimes I imagine everyone on this forum as their avatars, and forget that everyone looks different in real life. I think things like "brown sheep thing has pretty strong opinions, doesn't she" and "oh look there's horny panda again".


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 23, 2015)

Same for you. "Oh hey.  Derpyote is on today."


----------



## Pyper (Jan 23, 2015)

I had a FNaF dream last night and Foxy was the only character even going after people. It was weird because I would expect it to have been a nightmare but it was really cool for some reason. Animotronic characters kind of freak me out so that also made it unusual that it did not actually scare me. Not really a confession but wasn't sure where else to post this.


----------



## LightSnake (Jan 23, 2015)

I get aroused everytime I see Batty Krueger's fursuit


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm less interested in posting.



Ditto


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 23, 2015)

I fart when someone else farts so I can hide my smell, or just to shift blame.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I fart when someone else farts so I can hide my smell, or just to shift blame.


You're a fucking genius


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm surely not alone in just...not needing to constantly fart?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 23, 2015)

I've never met a gay person IRL.

Well, of course I have, but not that I ever knew of, no friends or anything. Is that strange?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've never met a gay person IRL.
> 
> Well, of course I have, but not that I ever knew of, no friends or anything. Is that strange?


Nah; here, I never met another gay person until I entered University,


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm surely not alone in just...not needing to constantly fart?



I don't need to constantly fart
I reserve my farts for when my cats are nearby so they and I can share the smell


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've never met a gay person IRL.



I met at least a dozen before heading off to university....but then, I _was_ a tutor.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 23, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've never met a gay person IRL.
> 
> Well, of course I have, but not that I ever knew of, no friends or anything. Is that strange?



Mine is probably stranger in that I grew up with a gay older brother and uncle, and me also being gay as well.

I wonder what the odds of that is xD


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> I see where they're coming from, though, and I guess I might have let my emotions speak too loud and I didn't realize I might have been going too far, didn't think I would be getting this much negative criticism for it though...
> 
> Just gonna come back in a few hours when I've calmed down I guess...



No worries. It all good. We all at one point let our emotions get the best if us.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have over 12,000 favorites at FA.  O_O


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I have over 12,000 favorites at FA.  O_O


The real surprise would be if not a single one of them were porn :V (right?)

Somehow, I've been feeling more motivated to write lately, particularly on the subject of opera libretti. I confess, however, that I know very little if music theory, so my analysis will be skewed towards the literary.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> The real surprise would be if not a single one of them were porn :V (right?)




Right...yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've never met a gay person IRL.



You can meet me c:


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I have over 12,000 favorites at FA.  O_O



All vore right? :v


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> All vore right? :v



If you go all the way back to page ~260, yes.  And then I started...diversifying (around page 250).


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> All vore right? :v



I will eat you all


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

*Dressed as a thinly-veiled parody of a pure and saintly figure*
Am I really the only vanilla person here?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I will eat you all


I could use a snack. With some Maugryph Chai Tea. Otherwise, I feel better after venting last night. Sorry.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I could use a snack. With some Maugryph Chai Tea.



*gives many hugs* Okay pokesenpai


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess that I have a confession I want to post here, but have refrained so far on the tiny off-chance that the person it concerns would visit this site and be upset by it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I confess that I have a confession I want to post here, but have refrained so far on the tiny off-chance that the person it concerns would visit this site and be upset by it.



Unless they're also a furry or have access to your bookmarks / browser history, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2015)

just use white text within a post. I use it all the time but nobody notices it. i will destroy each and every one of you


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> just use white text within a post. I use it all the time but nobody notices it. i will destroy each and every one of you



Unless you have a professionally calibrated monitor.  

YOU CAN HIDE NOTHING FROM ME.


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2015)

I like to entertain lil' fantasies that I could meet all the people that catch my eye online and just have the Best Night Ever with 'em. Have fun, see a show, eat out - the whole Best Night Ever.~


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

BRN said:


> I like to entertain lil' fantasies that I could meet all the people that catch my eye online and just have the Best Night Ever with 'em. Have fun, see a show, eat out - the whole Best Night Ever.~


Awww, that's very cute, SIX.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess that my mind is too worried focusing on someone to be able to do anything else... I do need to get some class-work done.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I confess that my mind is too worried focusing on someone to be able to do anything else... I do need to get some class-work done.




Who (if you don't mind my asking)?


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

i feel like my dreams are too big for me.  like i have so many huge aspirations that i'm going to end up just wasting my life accomplishing nothing, or be completely unfulfilled because i had to settle for something lesser.  i will die as i lived, disappointing either myself or someone else.  probably both.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Who (if you don't mind my asking)?


It is someone on these forums.. that's why I'm not sure if I should specifically name them.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i feel like my dreams are too big for me.  like i have so many huge aspirations that i'm going to end up just wasting my life accomplishing nothing, or be completely unfulfilled because i had to settle for something lesser.  i will die as i lived, disappointing either myself or someone else.  probably both.


Ahahaaaa, summarizes my life perfectly, as well. I have no encouraging words, just know you're not alone. *resumes moping in bed*


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 23, 2015)

BRN said:


> I like to entertain lil' fantasies that I could meet all the people that catch my eye online and just have the Best Night Ever with 'em. Have fun, see a show, eat out - the whole Best Night Ever.~



You're a romantic. Its very sweet.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Ahahaaaa, summarizes my life perfectly, as well. I have no encouraging words, just know you're not alone. *resumes moping in bed*



Ya know, this is one of them things where not being alone just makes me feel bad for other people who have the same problem...
come to think of it, i have no idea what encouraging words would even be.  all i've ever heard in my life was depressing people saying "well your dreams are stupid and so are you, and you need to not even try because doing things MY way is the only way that makes sense" and crazy people saying "U CAN DO ANYTING U PUT UR MIND TO REACH FOR DA STARS blah blah blah *tries to butter me up with empty compliments*"
neither one has been particularly helpful.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> Ya know, this is one of them things where not being alone just makes me feel bad for other people who have the same problem...
> come to think of it, i have no idea what encouraging words would even be.  all i've ever heard in my life was depressing people saying "well your dreams are stupid and so are you, and you need to not even try because doing things MY way is the only way that makes sense" and crazy people saying "U CAN DO ANYTING U PUT UR MIND TO REACH FOR DA STARS blah blah blah *tries to butter me up with empty compliments*"
> neither one has been particularly helpful.


Well, ugh, I dunno what to say then. Usually I am a font of inspiration of some shit, or at least some of the others around here would have me believe that. 
I dunno, I just meant to say that you weren't alone in feeling like this, which can often intensify the feelings because it seems like everyone else is doing fine and dandy, then why can't I, you know? 
Fuck. I don't even know how to fucking articulate what I _want _to say at present. Nothing is sounding right. 

I'm not trying to be all 'Do anything, sky's the limit' whatever, I just wanted to point out I felt similar. 
You don't need to feel bad for me or whatever.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Well, ugh, I dunno what to say then. Usually I am a font of inspiration of some shit, or at least some of the others around here would have me believe that.
> I dunno, I just meant to say that you weren't alone in feeling like this, which can often intensify the feelings because it seems like everyone else is doing fine and dandy, then why can't I, you know?
> Fuck. I don't even know how to fucking articulate what I _want _to say at present. Nothing is sounding right.
> 
> ...



i'm not saying you were being one of those people; just griping about people in my life.  :'D
seems like nobody really knows what to do or say about it, either because they haven't experienced it or because they're in the middle of it, themselves.  
but i do apologize if'n i have just quashed an attempt at inspiration.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess that, at my worst, I'm as idealistic, childish, naif, fearful, and too eager to please in general. My biggest failing, most of the time, is that I can't defeend my own ideas for fear of making people angry (there are exceptions, of course), and can't follow them through to the last point for fear of making them too concrete and thus easier to attack.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 23, 2015)

i can't say too much on the topic, but my particular perspective has always been "the sky's the limit, so start building a ladder"

it's probably a bit overtly idealistic, but i think to some extent coddling those who have dreams without telling them how to get there is the sole failure of idealists in this sort of situation. some of my best work came from constant criticism and an inability to accept my own choices as good enough. and frankly, i've found that at least for music, fewer and fewer people believe in talent as a real factor of success so much as talent as a result of doing the right work earlier and faster than anyone else. and even then, the measurement dies out at some point. but either way, the key component that can and should be the gateway is the amount of work put into a goal, and it's worth noting that it simply isn't easy unless you do it poorly

i don't know. i've always disliked that people make following your dreams out to be easy. that's the beef i have.

this tangent is also more applicable to craft than to say "i want this job at this place". there's a way, but generally you have to acknowledge what makes it a difficult thing to attain, and if it's not for you, then it's good to be aware of that. idk, real life works differently at times


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i'm not saying you were being one of those people; just griping about people in my life.  :'D
> seems like nobody really knows what to do or say about it, either because they haven't experienced it or because they're in the middle of it, themselves.
> but i do apologize if'n i have just quashed an attempt at inspiration.


No need to apologize. 
Usually, when someone is down and experiencing a problem or state of mind I myself am very familiar with, I can come up with these nice, encouraging things to say to cheer them up a little bit, not looking to turn their life around, just to ease their burden for a moment's pause. But I'm so far into this pit of self pity and constantly worrying that everything I do and say isn't good enough anymore, that I can't even come up with a simple 'hang in there, sweets, shit gets better' without it feeling fucking dry and insincere. 

But like... yeah. I hope you feel better soon and shake off that funk. It's a hollowing feeling, when you come to believe your dreams are too big for you and that, no matter how hard you claw after them, they will always get away from you. Instead of working on building to them anyway, one instead spends their time pondering why they fancied those dreams to begin with, at least in my case. And then it takes me an awful long time to dislodge my head from my ass and get back to work. 

My greatest fear is that I will die and no one will remember me or care to. But, I think possibly equal or greater to that fear is the terrifying thought that I will die and my legacy will be one of disappointment. "She had such potential. What a waste. She did nothing good with her life." Etc, etc. I hope that, when I'm gone, my family won't be disappointed in me.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 23, 2015)

^
The monument I'm building for you should last at the very least a thousand years when its finished.

I fixed a chipped tooth with superglue yesterday.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I fixed a chipped tooth with superglue yesterday.



Did it taste funny?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Did it taste funny?



Not really.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> No need to apologize.
> Usually, when someone is down and experiencing a problem or state of mind I myself am very familiar with, I can come up with these nice, encouraging things to say to cheer them up a little bit, not looking to turn their life around, just to ease their burden for a moment's pause. But I'm so far into this pit of self pity and constantly worrying that everything I do and say isn't good enough anymore, that I can't even come up with a simple 'hang in there, sweets, shit gets better' without it feeling fucking dry and insincere.


well, sayin' it when you can't mean it is worse than sayin' nothin', and i don't think anybody oughtta blame you for going through a rough patch.  we can't always be the ones giving the inspiration.  



> But like... yeah. I hope you feel better soon and shake off that funk. It's a hollowing feeling, when you come to believe your dreams are too big for you and that, no matter how hard you claw after them, they will always get away from you. Instead of working on building to them anyway, one instead spends their time pondering why they fancied those dreams to begin with, at least in my case. And then it takes me an awful long time to dislodge my head from my ass and get back to work.


yeah, that about sums it up.  i more or less get tired of reaching for something that seems impossible, and it only seems more impossible the more i have people around me tellin' me how stupid it is--and the only people on my side tend to be the ones who don't know what the hell they're talking about.  fortunately, i'm rational enough to understand that there IS a middle ground; it's just a matter of figurin' out how to stay on it.  here's hopin' you got enough lube to get yourself on track again, too.  



> My greatest fear is that I will die and no one will remember me or care to. But, I think possibly equal or greater to that fear is the terrifying thought that I will die and my legacy will be one of disappointment. "She had such potential. What a waste. She did nothing good with her life." Etc, etc. I hope that, when I'm gone, my family won't be disappointed in me.


that's another thing, people around me keep telling me i'm wasting my "potential" because i'm not doing what they think i should do.  they completely disregard my wishes and brush them off as silly or immature, when really my goals are no more impossible than the ones they've set for me.  i don't think i could care less if i go out disappointing those people; in fact, i hope i do.  but lord have mercy if i don't reach my own goals or at least something similar that i can be happy with, 'cause if i die and they all stand gloating over my grave, i'm gonna come back to life just so i can die again of shame.  wasting my potential IS a big fear for me... but what i view as my potential and what my family (pretty much the only people i get to interact with on a regular basis) views as my potential are apparently two very different things.  I would hafta say my biggest fear in that regard, though, is being remembered as something I'm not.  right now, something i know i'm not is all most people see when they look at me, and finding a way to show them what i really am is the hardest obstacle i think i've ever faced.  and i've faced some damn obstacles, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2015)

BRN said:


> I like to entertain lil' fantasies that I could meet all the people that catch my eye online and just have the Best Night Ever with 'em. Have fun, see a show, eat out - the whole Best Night Ever.~



come and watch poorly-translated chinese dramas with me



Evan of Phrygia said:


> i can't say too much on the topic, but my  particular perspective has always been "the sky's the limit, so start  building a ladder"
> 
> [...]
> 
> i don't know. i've always disliked that people make following your dreams out to be easy. that's the beef i have.



I think you're right, there's plenty of potential for an individual to achieve their dreams. It's just that there's not much focus on the practise of doing so. 

Lots of people achieve great things, but hardly anyone ever gets to hear them admit how much of an arseache it was. Because when they've got to the top, well, they're more likely to be amazed at reaching their own dreams and choose to remind others of their possibility of doing the same someday "Keep working, don't give up" is the advice people mostly give.

It's true, it's just that the actual _doing_ part is shrouded in obscurity.


----------



## Luki (Jan 23, 2015)

Is it fair to assume luck plays a part in succeeding, sometimes?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

@Schwim: that's what I've constated whenever I read a thesis. On the surface they seem very clean and straightforward (e.g. 'I could've pointed this out myself') but then you reach the bibliography section, as well as the page-long footnotes, and start to realise ALL the stuff the authors had to read to be absolutely certain of what they're pointing out.
In fields such as my own, accumulating all that knowledge is important to make the oportune connections and deepening your analysis (hooray for intertextuality), and it's well known that a literature class is painful for those who come in expecting an easy score or an easy career.

@Luki: I'm open to conceding it's a factor, but I wouldn't say it's the defining one unless I'm feeling particularly cynical on people's ability to control their lifes.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

Luki said:


> Is it fair to assume luck plays a part in succeeding, sometimes?



anybody who says it never does is fulla shit, but it usually takes more than luck to _stay_ successful.  'course, sometimes it's just a matter of knowing the right people and letting them do all the work for you, selling your soul, and not giving a shit.  buuuut ya know.  hard work.  yayyy work


----------



## Pyper (Jan 23, 2015)

I am slowly starting to distance myself from my friends IRL. I don't feel all that bad about it because we are starting to all go on our own paths. What does suck though, is that I am eventually going to get to the point where I have no friends anymore.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 23, 2015)

I have furry smut as my phone background. 
I've officially crossed the furfaggot threshold. There's no hope for me anymore. Go on without me. There's nothing you can do for me.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 23, 2015)

I _kinda_ wanna go to a furry convention. Mostly because it sounds funny.


----------



## Zop (Jan 23, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I have furry smut as my phone background.
> I've officially crossed the furfaggot threshold. There's no hope for me anymore. Go on without me. There's nothing you can do for me.



Am looking forward to a post about you losing your phone.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 23, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I _kinda_ wanna go to a furry convention. Mostly because it sounds funny.



Dude, furry conventions are FUN AS HELL. Yeah there's some awkward mother fuckers there but it is literally the coolest to get trashed and walk around and goof off. For every awkward dude there's 5 awesome people. And even the awkwardness can be awesome in its own right in a "holy shit" kind of way. 



Zop said:


> Am looking forward to a post about you losing your phone.



PASSCODE BIATCH. And the lock screen image is different than the background. Hehhehehe


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess that I am losing all feelings for my mother.  

At least who she's turned into.  She used to be my confidant, my kindred spirit, but after my father's death she always was searching for someone to tell her what to do (my father was African born, raised by his grandmother, EXTREMELY conservative, a dom in that relationship).  She's always been so submissive, even when myself and my two older sisters encouraged her to do some soul searching and self-exploration.  After my father died (when I was around 12), I thought I saw her progressing into her own free-thinking kind of woman.  I even had an amazing (and awkward) conversation with her about gay intimacy, with her joking that we "had the same taste in men."

Flash forward to a couple years ago when I got an email from her saying that she had found something enriching in her life...and she said it was the Jahovah's Witnesses.  My heart sank, and soon afterwards I received more emails quoting psalms and taking everything I said about my life and putting it through the JW filter.  She even tried to expound the cult to my young nephew, which rightfully enraged my sister and has put a distance on their relationship.  I decided to end conversation with her when she turned to the usual "love the sinner, not the sin" bullshit, but had a olive branch moment this past September when I wrote her to wish her a happy birthday.  (Yes I know the JWs don't celebrate holidays)  I never heard anything back from her.  Until....

...today.  I received a snail-mail letter from her with the hand written caption, "Hi Nate, I thought you might find this interesting.  Love always, Mom."  And it was another fucking psalm lauding the Witnesses and their "peacefulness" amongst a violent human race.

I look into the faces of my loving partners, my friends, and can't help but to think, _"I don't need to ever hear from her again." _


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> snip




Your mom is silly. I can't say negative things about religion, I don't know if the change is a good thing or bad

She should atleast tone it down because shes making it look like shes dragging ya'll to the same shit.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Your mom is silly. I can't say negative things about religion, I don't know if the change is a good thing or bad
> 
> She should atleast tone it down because she making it look like she dragging ya'll to the same shit.



Well a religion/cult that specifically states that who I am as a gay human being is wrong, I'd say that's a bad change.  Especially since before she turned, she could laugh and be positive about my experiences as a gay man.  I'm just lucky that I'm older and out of the house.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't get the inherent arrogance of religious texts. The idea of being able to comprehend the will and understanding of an awesome god-like entity and being able to write it in a comprehensible language comes off to me as...impossible. 

If there is a god, we would be but specs, unable to understand it. Something akin to witnessing a Lovecraftian or eldritch horror. It's beyond our comprehension to put said words down on paper.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Well a religion/cult that specifically states that who I am as a gay human being is wrong, I'd say that's a bad change.  Especially since before she turned, she could laugh and be positive about my experiences as a gay man.  I'm just lucky that I'm older and out of the house.



I don't know how old is your mom but I'd say just let her do whatever rocks her boat. You did made it a across that everyone in your family dislikes this "new fad"


RedSavage said:


> I don't get the inherent arrogance of religious texts. The idea of being able to comprehend the will and understanding of an awesome god-like entity and being able to write it in a comprehensible language comes off to me as...impossible.
> 
> If there is a god, we would be but specs unable to understand it. Something amino witnessing a Lovecraftian or eldritch horror. It's beyond our comprehension to put said words down on paper.



My anus clenched so tight while reading this post


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 23, 2015)

One thing I always say to the Anti-Gay Christian crowd when they come to my door. "Did ye ever stop an' think. Mahbeh God put Gays on Earth tae test your Love for your neighbour? Also if God is Almighty and hates gays why doesn't he get rid of them? Surely allowing them to remain proves he loves them!"


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't know how old is your mom but I'd say just let her do whatever rocks her boat. You did made it a across that everyone in your family dislikes this "new fad"



Oh I very much intend to let her do her thing, for sure.   I just find it sad that she's effectively pushing her children away.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> One thing I always say to the Anti-Gay Christian crowd when they come to my door. "Did ye ever stop an' think. Mahbeh God put Gays on Earth tae test your Love for your neighbour? Also if God is Almighty and hates gays why doesn't he get rid of them? Surely allowing them to remain proves he loves them!"



I heard one dude say.

Gay men are works of the devil.
If being gay is so wrong.. I don't want to be right.


See ya'll in hell


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 23, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Dude, furry conventions are FUN AS HELL. Yeah there's some awkward mother fuckers there but it is literally the coolest to get trashed and walk around and goof off. For every awkward dude there's 5 awesome people. And even the awkwardness can be awesome in its own right in a "holy shit" kind of way.



I don't think there's enough booze in the world to pull that off. I dunno maybe if I went with someone from FAF or something.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

My dad told me he was listening to the radio and they were playing clips of insane things religious people said, and one of the things they said was that gays won't be on Earth long because they can't reproduce.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I heard one dude say.
> 
> Gay men are works of the devil.
> If being gay is so wrong.. I don't want to be right.
> ...



It's going to be a great party.  I'll bring the lube!


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My anus clenched so tight while reading this post



Haha, why's that?



PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't think there's enough booze in the world to pull that off. I dunno maybe if I went with someone from FAF or something.



I'll be heading to a few cons now that I have a livable wage and an actual ability to save up money for said cons. If I'm headed to one in you area I'll hit you up about it. Or if you'd be willing to road trip to one. I love road trips.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

some folks just ain't strong enough to get through life without a crutch.  sad but true.  you can't reach 'em.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 23, 2015)

I wouldn't neglect and despise the entire religion as a whole only because there's one of a few parts I don't agree with... That would be a composition / division logical fallacy; "Assuming that what is true about one part of something has to be applied to all of it." Yes, condemning homosexuality as wrong isn't a good thing, we can all agree on that. But there are still so many more things taught in that religion that are so much more compassionate... a few other wrong things, but still some good things to live by as well. I wouldn't be so apt to throw the entirety of it all under good or bad, they have both.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 23, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I'll be heading to a few cons now that I have a livable wage and an actual ability to save up money for said cons. If I'm headed to one in you area I'll hit you up about it. Or if you'd be willing to road trip to one. I love road trips.



I'd be up for it assuming I actually land a job and/or there's actually something not terrible nearby


----------



## Atemis (Jan 23, 2015)

[FONT=Corbel, Verdana, sans-serif]â€œJudge not, that you be not judged. For with the judgment you pronounce you will be judged, and with the measure you use it will be measured to you. Why do you see the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye? Or how can you say to your brother, â€˜Let me take the speck out of your eye,â€™ when there is the log in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye."[/FONT]
[FONT=Corbel, Verdana, sans-serif]~Matthew 7:1-5[/FONT]
[FONT=Corbel, Verdana, sans-serif]As Christians we are not supposed to pass judgement on others, especially since all men are guilty of sin. (not that homosexuality is a sin)
But I guess everyone just forgot that part :/[/FONT]


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 23, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I wouldn't neglect and despise the entire religion as a whole only because there's one of a few parts I don't agree with... That would be a composition / division logical fallacy; "Assuming that what is true about one part of something has to be applied to all of it." Yes, condemning homosexuality as wrong isn't a good thing, we can all agree on that. But there are still so many more things taught in that religion that are so much more compassionate... a few other wrong things, but still some good things to live by as well. I wouldn't be so apt to throw the entirety of it all under good or bad, they have both.



There is good in Christianity, yes.  But when your mother only speaks in JW verse, and seems to lose the entirety of her individuality, I'm going to have some beef with the entirety of JWs.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 23, 2015)

But how can I feel better about my shittiness if I can't judge others? /s


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 23, 2015)

Atemis said:


> â€œJudge not, that you be not judged. For with the judgment you pronounce you will be judged, and with the measure you use it will be measured to you. Why do you see the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye? Or how can you say to your brother, â€˜Let me take the speck out of your eye,â€™ when there is the log in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye."
> ~Matthew 7:1-5
> As Christians we are not supposed to pass judgement on others, especially since all men are guilty of sin. (not that homosexuality is a sin)
> But I guess everyone just forgot that part :/



Extremists and fundamentalists (Christian or otherwise) tend to forget a _lot_ of parts.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 23, 2015)

Atemis said:


> â€œJudge not, that you be not judged. For with the judgment you pronounce you will be judged, and with the measure you use it will be measured to you. Why do you see the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye? Or how can you say to your brother, â€˜Let me take the speck out of your eye,â€™ when there is the log in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye."
> ~Matthew 7:1-5
> As Christians we are not supposed to pass judgement on others, especially since all men are guilty of sin. (not that homosexuality is a sin)
> But I guess everyone just forgot that part :/


Lots of angsty religious people forgot a lot of parts... One I like to throw out at people is "Let he who hath not sinned cast the first stone". In other words: "Bitch! you a sinner too, stop pointing fingers".


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 23, 2015)

I like being with my bf but really not keen on travelling the 300 miles to his house. I want to go to work but if I do I'd have to leave without him so I'm here for another week, dying to go back to my usual routine. But wanting to hang with the other half.
BLAHHHH


----------



## Atemis (Jan 23, 2015)

Have you checked for any available jobs in his area? If you guys are serious you could always move in with each other.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

I dip fries into my chocolate shakes.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Also... What happened to croconaw


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 23, 2015)

God damn, I work for two days and miss so damn much. These boards are super active these days for sure.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 23, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I dip fries into my chocolate shakes.



WHAT IS THIS MADNESS!!!!
HATH YOU NO SHAME!!!!?????? >:V 

Confession: i somehow turned my heavily religious family agnostic and atheist somehow...i don't know how...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> God damn, I work for two days and miss so damn much. These boards are super active these days for sure.



Especially this one.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> God damn, I work for two days and miss so damn much. These boards are super active these days for sure.


Funny,  I thought they seemed a little slower these days...

Confession: For a few courses, I made reviews of books I only read the intro of, and still scored 4.5's in them.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 23, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Funny,  I thought they seemed a little slower these days...
> 
> Confession: For a few courses, I made reviews of books I only read the intro of, and still scored 4.5's in them.


Teach me how to bullshit like a master.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Teach me how to bullshit like a master.


As a lit student, it's my job to :V
No, but seriously, once I read the intro and few pages, and listened to the commentary in class, predicting where the book was going to go seemed like an easy enough job to do. It helps they were not literary texts, but theorical texts on literature.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2015)

I was once given a top mark on an art essay, and when I read the review it turned out that I had been awarded that mark for an essay topic I didn't write. 

The person marking it didn't even read the title, on the front page.


----------



## Luki (Jan 23, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I dip fries into my chocolate shakes.


Aww, why would you do that?!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 23, 2015)

Luki said:


> Aww, why would you do that?!



Because it's delicious.


----------



## Zop (Jan 23, 2015)

Luki said:


> Aww, why would you do that?!



Have you ever done that with frosties? Or with the seasoned fries and chocolate shakes from Checker's? It's like having dinner and dessert at the same time. It is the pinnacle of human achievement.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Because it's delicious.



Thank you! Thank you, UrsusArtist!
I glad to know I not the only one that does that


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

I feel guilty breeding teddiursa with a pangoro.
I also feel like I just advocated pedophilia.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Because it's delicious.



I don't know how anyone can possibly mix sweet with savoury like that and live.

It's like trying to drink a mixture of oil and water.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

chocolate and fries is the bomb
salty chocolate in general is just effing good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2015)

I've tolerated all you furries' wierd fetishes til this point, but now y'all just disgust me for combining potato products and chocolate. I've eaten crisps after chocolate before and it was unbearable.

My grandmother made me eat a chocolate bar in a sandwich once. It was punishment for not eating my sandwich at school. It was traumatising.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I've tolerated all you furries' wierd fetishes til this point, but now y'all just disgust me for combining potato products and chocolate. I've eaten crisps after chocolate before and it was unbearable.
> 
> My grandmother made me eat a chocolate bar in a sandwich once. It was punishment for not eating my sandwich at school. It was traumatising.


Some people eat boogers.

How worst can it get?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess that I already have white hairs, despite the fact I'm barely entering my 20's.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Some people eat boogers.



no.  NO.
>:[  _no._  goddammit i was eating ice cream with little pretzel chunks in it and you just.
_NO._


----------



## Saiko (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess that I forgot to eat supper again... >_<


----------



## Zop (Jan 23, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I already have white hairs, despite the fact I'm barely entering my 20's.



I've gotten them too. Everyone does. It has to do with concentrated quantities of hydrogen peroxide bleaching hair folicles. Hydrogen peroxide is produced by all cells in the body during respiration, so you have had the ability to make gray hairs since birth (technically). The bleaching occurs more often as you age, and can also be induced by stress.

Or is your hair as a whole gradually becoming more white?


----------



## Saiko (Jan 23, 2015)

Zop said:


> I've gotten them too. Everyone does. It has to do with concentrated quantities of hydrogen peroxide bleaching hair folicles. Hydrogen peroxide is produced by all cells in the body during respiration, so you have had the ability to make gray hairs since birth (technically). The bleaching occurs more often as you age, and can also be induced by stress.
> 
> Or is your hair as a whole gradually becoming more white?


Is that why some of my facial hair is randomly red instead of really dark brown?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2015)

Zop said:


> I've gotten them too. Everyone does. It has to do with concentrated quantities of hydrogen peroxide bleaching hair folicles. Hydrogen peroxide is produced by all cells in the body during respiration, so you have had the ability to make gray hairs since birth (technically). The bleaching occurs more often as you age, and can also be induced by stress.
> 
> Or is your hair as a whole gradually becoming more white?


Thanks for the info, Zop!

And not really, just a few individual strands as far as I can tell (though they're more than the last time I counted them).


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 23, 2015)

My hair started thinning when I was about 16. I can actually pull out clumps.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> My hair started thinning when I was about 16. I can actually pull out clumps.



Saw your *coughvideocough* 
Your hair looks normal.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> My hair started thinning when I was about 16. I can actually pull out clumps.



Sorry to hear that  I had a friend that lost most of his hair before he was 18.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess that I did pretty much nothing today... Senioritis must actually be a thing.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Sorry to hear that  I had a friend that lost most of his hair before he was 18.



My roomate's brother has little more than a ceaser's crown at 21.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I've tolerated all you furries' wierd fetishes til this point, but now y'all just disgust me for combining potato products and chocolate. I've eaten crisps after chocolate before and it was unbearable.
> 
> My grandmother made me eat a chocolate bar in a sandwich once. It was punishment for not eating my sandwich at school. It was traumatising.



I promise you it isn't that bad, this is coming from a very picky eater.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

i lose my self control around raspberries.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i lose my self control around raspberries.


You can eat almost about _everything _


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

there are very few things i won't put in my mouth.  :|


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> My roomate's brother has little more than a ceaser's crown at 21.



That is a bummer. I like hair.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> That is a bummer. I like hair.



Mine is really short and boring right now. But that is because I am job hunting... With that being said eventually I will do something a little less boring with it (blue mohawks anyone?).


----------



## Zop (Jan 23, 2015)

Saiko said:


> Is that why some of my facial hair is randomly red instead of really dark brown?



I wouldn't think so, since the bleaching is associated more with a loss of color. That said, the same thing happens to my facial hair! I have no idea why. I'm guessing something genetic?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Nah forreal though, fries and a chocolate milkshake are actually really good
i imagine it's the taste contrasts, one is sweet and the other is salty, one is rich and the other is savoury
try it sometime, gibbs


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i lose my self control around raspberries.



RIGHT?!?!?




RedSavage said:


> I have furry smut as my phone background.
> I've officially crossed the furfaggot threshold. There's no hope for me anymore. Go on without me. There's nothing you can do for me.



PICS OR oh you know where this is going.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

I remember someone had art of my fursona as their phone background, lost the pic when i switched to a new laptop though
it was Clayton smoking a crack pipe


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I remember someone had art of my fursona as their phone background, lost the pic when i switched to a new laptop though
> it was Clayton smoking a crack pipe



I don't see a link of your FA


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I remember someone had art of my fursona as their phone background, lost the pic when i switched to a new laptop though
> it was Clayton smoking a crack pipe



I am still too cheap to upgrade to a phone where I could actually see a background on... Yes I am still rocking a full keyboard slider.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't see a link of your FA


I deleted everything off of my FA and left the mainsite


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2015)

I cheated on my test today.

Everyone's scantrons were within peaking distance. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 23, 2015)

When i was a kid, i broke a mug that my dad gave my mother as a valentine's day gift, and i thought i've broken their love, i felt so guilty. Gosh i was silly.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I cheated on my test today.
> 
> Everyone's scantrons were within peaking distance. I couldn't resist.



Scantrons are such a joke for this reason... 

I cheated in an ethics course... Yeah, pretty messed up but it was literally encouraged. I am pretty sure the college was trying to up their accreditation scores. Freaking politics.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I deleted everything off of my FA and left the mainsite



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I deleted everything off of my FA and left the mainsite


You did good.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You did good.



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 23, 2015)

I confess sometimes I'll be having fun with my RL friends and I'll ignore my skype ones on my phone. 

And I feel guilty. I know its a crazy feeling...but I do. I get anxious about it.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I deleted everything off of my FA and left the mainsite



I can't blame you. But if you don't mind, may I ask why?


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> RIGHT?!?!?



they're so good and soft and just jfkda;jf;ielj;afjea 8U entire package gone in a minute.  which sucks cause them things are expensive.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

This was years ago, dudes. It was for numerous reasons. heres part of the reason why:

http://i.share.pho.to/b48c1425_o.png


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

I am intrigued.... What could the FA have done to you?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I am intrigued.... What could the FA have done to you?



Too much shit to name, Mara
I like the forums better.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Too much shit to name, Mara
> I like the forums better.



I fee you bro. I don't like FA too.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

It's not that I don't LIKE FA... I would definitely upload art again if there were... ma,ssive changes
but ive left and im in a better place now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> It's not that I don't LIKE FA... I would definitely upload art again if there were... ma,ssive changes
> but ive left and im in a better place now


I didn't know that you draw (I think everybody is an artist here except me *mincing garlic*) can you show us a piece?


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's a confession: I completely spaced that today is my mother's birthday. At this point, there is nothing I con do to make it seem like I did not forget. >_<


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Here's a confession: I completely spaced that today is my mother's birthday. At this point, there is nothing I con do to make it seem like I did not forget. >_<


You already gave her a gift: Disappointment.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 23, 2015)

I dislike salad (spinach, various dark greens, purples, ect) and I dislike ranch. Together though they are amazing. I eat the salad to be healthier but ranch isn't healthy at all. XP


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I didn't know that you draw (I think everybody is an artist here except me *mincing garlic*) can you show us a piece?



I'm working on a gallery elsewhere and wont announce until it's got a good amount of stuff
but here's some of my shit:
www.nabyn.com/gallery.php?id=2474
http://www.nabyn.com/sketchbook.php?id=924
Only the three ref sheets and the images in WIP are new(ish)


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You already gave her a gift: Disappointment.


 
Not only did I forget her birthday, now I jumped at her for asking me the same question several times already.  She just came in nearly in tears apologizing. 
I am at a loss of what to do or how to comfort her. 
You are correct, I am utter fail. Pardon me whilst I go sink deeper into the pit of despair.
I'm a fucking failure piece of shit asshole.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Not only did I forget her birthday, now I jumped at her for asking me the same question several times already.  She just came in nearly in tears apologizing.
> I am at a loss of what to do or how to comfort her.
> You are correct, I am utter fail. Pardon me whilst I go sink deeper into the pit of despair.
> I'm a fucking failure piece of shit asshole.



Well the damage is done. No point in wallowing. Best thing to be doing now is to start thinking up something nice you can do for her. Get her some flowers, take her to eat at her favorite restaurant, spend the day with her doing something she enjoys, etc. Make her feel special c:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Not only did I forget her birthday, now I jumped at her for asking me the same question several times already.  She just came in nearly in tears apologizing.
> I am at a loss of what to do or how to comfort her.
> You are correct, I am utter fail. Pardon me whilst I go sink deeper into the pit of despair.
> I'm a fucking failure piece of shit asshole.



Spend some time with her.  Give her many hugs.  Long hugs.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 24, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Not only did I forget her birthday, now I jumped at her for asking me the same question several times already.  She just came in nearly in tears apologizing.
> I am at a loss of what to do or how to comfort her.
> You are correct, I am utter fail. Pardon me whilst I go sink deeper into the pit of despair.
> I'm a fucking failure piece of shit asshole.


Eyyyy, shut up and knock that shit off. 

Get off the damn computer and go over by her with your fox-eared hat in your hands, give her a hug, explain to her that you are a fucking idiot and forgot her birthday and that you just bugged out for a second because reasons. 
She's your mother, she will forgive you, but don't be sitting here pitying yourself over this shit, set it right. 
Make her dinner or something, or take her out to a movie or... I dunno, whatever she likes. 
I mean, didn't you recently buy her a car or something? That kinda negates the ability for one to bitch about lack of gift, because it's a fucking car. But maybe she wanted you to acknowledge it was her birthday, I dunno. 

I don't personally give a shit if people forget my birthday, it's been happening for years anyway. I took the date off my Facebook a few years back to see who would remember and my own god damn siblings and mother didn't remember so I've stopped celebrating. My daughter isn't even aware I have a birthday, she just thinks I've existed all this time or something, and my husband can't forget it because I'd stab him. But anyway, that's a tangent. 

No wallowing in your despair, go take care of your moms, yo.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 24, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Not only did I forget her birthday, now I jumped at her for asking me the same question several times already.  She just came in nearly in tears apologizing.
> I am at a loss of what to do or how to comfort her.
> You are correct, I am utter fail. Pardon me whilst I go sink deeper into the pit of despair.
> I'm a fucking failure piece of shit asshole.


You guys got any board games, or such you enjoy playing together; sounds like the perfect way to end a night.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I dislike salad (spinach, various dark greens, purples, ect) and I dislike ranch. Together though they are amazing. I eat the salad to be healthier but ranch isn't healthy at all. XP



Hehe. I just made salad for myself. I'm not gonna use a ranch for this one

http://i.imgur.com/jGfTQaP.jpg



Volkodav said:


> I'm working on a gallery elsewhere and wont announce until it's got a good amount of stuff
> but here's some of my shit:
> www.nabyn.com/gallery.php?id=2474
> http://www.nabyn.com/sketchbook.php?id=924
> Only the three ref sheets and the images in WIP are new(ish)



I'm surprised how good these are. I wonder why you never use a different AV?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks sexy panda man

what's an AV?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Thanks sexy panda man
> 
> what's an AV?


Avatar


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I dislike salad (spinach, various dark greens, purples, ect) and I dislike ranch. Together though they are amazing. I eat the salad to be healthier but ranch isn't healthy at all. XP



The trick to healthy salad eating while still being able to enjoy the salad dressing flavor is to get the dressing on the side. Don't pour it on top of the salad. What you do is you dip your fork into the dressing and then spear the salad with it. You'll get just enough to enjoy the flavor, but you won't be drowning the salad in fatty dressings.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> I cheated in an ethics course...


That, that brightened my mood. Now I don't have to post here!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well I'll be damned, Clayton can draw.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 24, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Avatar


I have different avatars on all the sites I'm on
My Nabyn.com's avatar is this:






Nabyn.net:





Weasyl:






Unless you're asking me why I don't have furry art as my avatar? I haven't been drawing at all lately


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I have different avatars on all the sites I'm on
> My Nabyn.com's avatar is this:
> 
> 
> ...




Remember the title "Chuvansitic pig"

I really thought your fursona was a pig


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

SirRob said:


> That, that brightened my mood. Now I don't have to post here!



Happy to have amused you... That is only the tip of the iceberg of the fucked up shit that goes on at my university. PM me if you are curious but for the time being it is better that I don't publicly slander the university that is about to graduate me. Especially since I am also looking for a job.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 24, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> The trick to healthy salad eating while still being able to enjoy the salad dressing flavor is to get the dressing on the side. Don't pour it on top of the salad. What you do is you dip your fork into the dressing and then spear the salad with it. You'll get just enough to enjoy the flavor, but you won't be drowning the salad in fatty dressings.


I usually end up dipping the leafs piece by piece. This drives people crazy though so I'll try the fork method.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 24, 2015)

I confess that tonight I've been having a really hard time with BDD. I don't like to put my problems on others, but does anyone here have experience with this?
@Misomie, Just the thought of someone dipping lettuce is driving me insane.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 24, 2015)

I never ate salad, nor have I ever had the interest to. It just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 24, 2015)

I record foot fetish videos for Youtube.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 24, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I record foot fetish videos for Youtube.


You're not just going to drop that bombshell on us and not give us a link...


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 24, 2015)

Hehehehe! Well I mean..with this crowd, I dunno. Why do I feel like it would somehow come back to bite me in the ass?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 24, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> she just thinks I've existed all this time or something.



Excellent, it's going on the monument.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 24, 2015)

My self hatred is starting to cause more and more problems


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I confess that tonight I've been having a really hard time with BDD. I don't like to put my problems on others, but does anyone here have experience with this?
> @Misomie, Just the thought of someone dipping lettuce is driving me insane.



That sucks. Not specifically BDD but just about every other type of anxiety problem... I feel your pain.


----------



## Gator (Jan 24, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> Hehehehe! Well I mean..with this crowd, I dunno. Why do I feel like it would somehow come back to bite me in the ass?



implying that people here don't want to see your feet


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> implying that people here don't want to see your feet



I mean I don't but it probably wouldnt phase me.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 24, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> implying that people here don't want to see your feet



I'm sure there's a few that do, but if I actually posted a video of my feet I'd be reamed a new asshole XD I've seen how excruciatingly judgmental people are on this forum, and my feet have feelings man..you dig? Besides, it just doesn't seem like the right venue.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I'm sure there's a few that do, but if I actually posted a video of my feet I'd be reamed a new asshole XD I've seen how excruciatingly judgmental people are on this forum, and my feet have feelings man..you dig? Besides, it just doesn't seem like the right venue.



Yeah you freaking dirty physicist... Oh wait wrong thread.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

When I first joined, I thought the Polandball was Ayattar's creation.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 24, 2015)

It's not just the mom situation, that's just the icing on top of several weeks of accumulating proverbial crap. 
Thanks for the sentiments though,  
Everything is fine. 
I will bore you no longer.

Peace


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 24, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> It's not just the mom situation, that's just the icing on top of several weeks of accumulating proverbial crap.
> Thanks for the sentiments though,
> Everything is fine.
> I will bore you no longer.
> ...



I've been the same this week.

Need hug?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 24, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> My self hatred is starting to cause more and more problems



What's to hate?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

whats all this talk about feet?


----------



## Misomie (Jan 24, 2015)

Whenever I'm at a petstore I must look at the fish and tell people I'm with cool stuff about them. I just realized that the employees probably think I'm a stuck up know it all. Especially when I point out pecies that should not be kept as pets that are for sale.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mega confession time:

I confess that when I was 13 (14?) I got banned from another forum because I sent somebody a high res picture of a spider via PM because they had arachnophobia.

I regretted that and I wish I could apologize to them and make up for it, but it's kinda late for that, and hopefully they forgot about it by now.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 24, 2015)

I must confess that, so far, I've wasted my entire morning and that makes me anxious and sad.
I wish I were more disciplined on vacations.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 24, 2015)

I confess that it is noon and I still am in bed... Damn I hate having nothing to do.

EDIT: I just haven't figured out how to handle free time again...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 24, 2015)

A bittersweet confession: I'm done submitting Anthro Art on FA and DA for a while. I'm not happy with the quality I'm doing and feel that submitting more at this time will only turn more away from my site. One day when I improve through my practicing, copying what other have done to studying and reading tutorials and techniques I will submit my anthro art again. I'll still be drawing my My Little Pony art though on my site. This isn't a farewell to drawing furry art, just a temporary absence. Thank you for your help in past posts and your understanding in my decision.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 24, 2015)

Sometimes you have to take a break from publishing art in order to work on your craft...understandable.  As a photographer, I've had long stagnant periods where I just experiment and try and improve myself before I put new art out there.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 24, 2015)

I am a very lazy person. If I could stay in bed all day, I would.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 24, 2015)

Some days I don't get out of my pyjamas.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 24, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Some days I don't get out of my pyjamas.



If I know I don't have to go anywhere I will very rarely wear anything besides Pyjamas, Onesie or Dressing Gown + Boxers


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 24, 2015)

Some days?
I wear my jeans over my pjs.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 24, 2015)

Wearing thermals underneath my shorts make me feel akward


----------



## Kleric (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't even have pajamas's, I either sleep in my clothes or sleep nekked.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 24, 2015)

I sleep nekkid.  Always.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't believe you, i need pictures to confirm it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> I confess that when I was 13 (14?) I got banned from another forum because I sent somebody a high res picture of a spider via PM because they had arachnophobia.




LAWL


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I sleep nekkid.  Always.



I do the same too! Bur High Five!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 24, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> I don't believe you, i need pictures to confirm it.



I'm not THAT easy...


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 24, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I sleep nekkid.  Always.



I've always slept naked, really is the best feeling! so bear paw high five! o/


----------



## Gator (Jan 24, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Sometimes you have to take a break from publishing art in order to work on your craft...understandable.  As a photographer, I've had long stagnant periods where I just experiment and try and improve myself before I put new art out there.



This is kinda where I'm at now, except all I do is doodle and make quick cartoons 'cause i can't go a day without making something.  Though i've been producing more throwaway junk than anything else lately and i can't remember the last time i made a "serious" picture i could be proud of.  :s  drivin' me nuts.



Alexxx-Returns said:


> Some days I don't get out of my pyjamas.



The only clothes I ever wear are pajamas and my work uniform.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2015)

An American asked me what level of touching was acceptable in English culture; if he was behind a friend in the street should he tap them on the arm, or grab their shoulder?

I told him that English people pinch their friends' bums in that situation.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 24, 2015)

I like to drink soup out of cups. Stop the presses


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I don't even have pajamas's, I either sleep in my clothes or sleep nekked.



Kleric.
I will sleep in your bed


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 24, 2015)

Weirdos.


----------



## Gator (Jan 24, 2015)

i eat ice cream with a fork, but i eat my dinner with a spoon.  ooOOoOOooOooOoooOo


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 24, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i eat ice cream with a fork, but i eat my dinner with a spoon.  ooOOoOOooOooOoooOo


Now you are just a rebel!!!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

My brother left his gaming laptop (a practically brand new $1300 custom Sager) on top of his car this morning before driving from Corvallis to Eugene.

All I can do is laugh.


----------



## Gator (Jan 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Now you are just a rebel!!!



i know

which reminds me
i once set my carpet on fire


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> My brother left his gaming laptop (a practically brand new $1300 custom Sager) on top of his car this morning before driving from Corvallis to Eugene.
> 
> All I can do is laugh.




aww man, It hurt to read that, oof.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> aww man, It hurt to read that, oof.



Yeah...the two cars behind him ran right over it.  It's in many pieces...he called me and asked if the warranty would cover it.

He had another laptop in the same bag ($230 chromebook he got a week ago).  It got ejected across the freeway and on to the shoulder, practically unscathed.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 24, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Remember the title "Chuvansitic pig"
> 
> I really thought your fursona was a pig



LOL
do you think its a fox now?


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Yeah...the two cars behind him ran right over it.  It's in many pieces...he called me and asked if the warranty would cover it.
> 
> He had another laptop in the same bag ($230 chromebook he got a week ago).  It got ejected across the freeway and on to the shoulder, practically unscathed.



Yeah I doubt warranty covers negligence.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> LOL
> do you think its a fox now?



No..  I think you're a human


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 24, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No..  I think you're a human


You didn't catch my joke
-10 bamboo shoots


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2015)

Smelly leaves.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You didn't catch my joke
> -10 bamboo shoots



No! Not my bamboos! 

T_T


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Yeah I doubt warranty covers negligence.



It most certainly does not.

What's funny is that when he decided to purchase it, I advised him to get a cheap laptop for school and then put $1000 into a gaming desktop instead.  I told him that he wouldn't want to carry the laptop around on day due to its weight, and the chance that he would accidentally damage it.  He told me that he didn't mind the weight (he's REALLY strong anyways) and that he'd just be careful.  The cheap laptop that he just bought last week he bought for the exact fucking reasons that I told him in the first place; he was tired of carrying his custom Sager around school, and didn't want to risk any further damage after accidentally denting it.

Fucker should've listened.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm currently watching a Youtube compilation of bones breaking, and oh my god, what the fuck, why am I watching this? Holy shit, did that lady just break her arm while arm wrestling? Did any of these people drink milk and eat bananas when growing up?

Yet I can't stop watching.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm currently watching a Youtube compilation of bones breaking, and oh my god, what the fuck, why am I watching this? Holy shit, did that lady just break her arm while arm wrestling? Did any of these people drink milk and eat bananas when growing up?
> 
> Yet I can't stop watching.



Did you find it humorous?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 24, 2015)

No, I'm just cringing. It's fascinating, if anything.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Your interests are fascinating


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 24, 2015)

In my defense, it's still too early for porn.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> In my defense, it's still too early for porn.



Nonsense.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 24, 2015)

It's never too early for porn.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a very strict schedule, okay. ):


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I have a very strict schedule, okay. ):


Does that happen when I'm online?


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 24, 2015)

[yt]watch?v=c-glb-_heEg[/yt]


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 24, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did you find it *humerus*?




How did you miss this glorious opportunity?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Does that happen when I'm online?



Does what happen when you're online? lol


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 25, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> the internet is for porn



..wow.. lol


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 25, 2015)

So I'm going to Portland Comicon tomorrow, so I find this the perfect time to let you know I'm scared of celebrities. I don't feel worthy of them.

If by chance any of you want to hunt me down there tomorrow, I'll be wearing an Ash Ketchum hat. You should call me by my username, then try to catch me because I'll be running away in fear.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a love/hate relationship with my dachshund. The little bastard is made of pee and hate but he's just precious enough that I must keep him around.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 25, 2015)

Asked the guy I love if I could join him in Terraria, since he was playing and I wanted to voice chat.
I really want to voice chat with him.
He only speaks English. English isn't my main language, I barely ever use it in real life when talking. I use it all the fucking time online, chatting with people or whatever.

But the idea of speaking in English to people via voice chat terrifies me. He seemed like he was looking forward to hearing my voice and I wasn't even able to do that. I told him that I was really nervous about actually voice chatting so he said I could at least turn on voice chat so I could hear him and that I didn't have to talk. I wanted to talk, but I just couldn't. I would just freeze there and say nothing. Didn't say a word the entire time.

I told him before we started up voice chat that I would be much less spontaneous/outgoing in voice than I am via text, so at least I guess I warned him beforehand. But I don't think he expected it to be this bad.

He really seemed to look forward to hearing my voice, too. I feel like I disappointed him because I wasn't even able to give him that.
I worry that he would be disappointed by what I am like in real life. Can't even say a word to him while talking via voice. Seems really excited to be able to hear my voice and I can't even give him that. I _want_ to say something, but then I worry that he would expect more and I would have a hard time keeping up a basic conversation.
I got to hear his voice (<3) and I couldn't even let him hear mine.
Where am I supposed to get the confidence and the self-esteem I need to be able to perform what should be a simple task?
I hate myself sometimes. I tell him that we would be voice chatting, he gets excited that he'll get to hear my voice, then I do a 180 and refuse to say a word. What a disappointment.
Hopefully you guys are able to give some advice. I have no idea if this post made sense or if I pointlessly repeated myself in places as I'm typing this from my phone with the tiny input box that I can't even resize, but whatever, it's 5 am, I feel like crap, I needed to vent and I'll be trying to get to sleep now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 25, 2015)

What you do is you say a phrase and then type the translation. He will feel that you are attempting to be intimate (not in a sexual way though lol) and it will give you the confidence to speak more later. 

You don't have to do it for too long. I had a fling with a guy who mostly spoke Portuguese once...it was getting kinda serious and we used to leave each other little voice messages. It was cute although...he really couldn't speak English that well. ^^; I found it endearing though. If we had gotten serious, I would've attempted to learn his language. Never hurts to try. 

So yeah. Baby steps, Ping.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 25, 2015)

I have to confess I'm very glad yesterday was a slow night for these boards. From now on, I should start getting accustomed to 'missing the good stuff', though... yeah, these boards are fun, but classes are starting soon enough, and I must fight the battle against improductivity. Have been doing that for 4 years already...


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 25, 2015)

I confess that I love reading up on political developments around the world more than the local developments. I predicted the date Hosni Mubarak would step down, thats how closely I followed the events in Egypt during the Arab Spring...


----------



## Luki (Jan 25, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Asked the guy I love if I could join him in Terraria, since he was playing and I wanted to voice chat.
> I really want to voice chat with him.
> He only speaks English. English isn't my main language, I barely ever use it in real life when talking. I use it all the fucking time online, chatting with people or whatever.
> 
> .


I know exactly how you feel! I'm also pretty nervous about talking to native speakers via voice chat. I'm afraid I'll sound funny,unintelligible or something
Do you know another non-native speaker you could practice voice chatting in English with? It should take some of the pressure off since you'd be both treading the same ground.
You could also try speaking to yourself out loud, as though you're carrying a conversation with him...Just do it in the bath or something so people won't think you've lost your marbles ~


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't think I can do the speaking to myself thing. Even if nobody else is there to hear me I feel like an idiot doing it. Just testing mic sensitivity by saying a random word made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Feste (Jan 25, 2015)

I keep getting chest pains and shortness of breath. I can't tell if I'm getting mini panic attack things, or if it's something serious. It's not like continuous, it just sometimes happens in when I wake up or when I'm chilling late at night...


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 25, 2015)

When in doubt, call your doc.  Better to air on the safe side.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 25, 2015)

No use. It's cancer.


----------



## Feste (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't really have a doctor. I'm hoping it's mostly mental and partly lying on my side since it seems to be positional I think.

Also, Ayattar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oDAkmfoAgA


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 25, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> -snip-



*warm hugs*

I can't say that I've ever been in a situation like yours, but I know exactly how you feel.

You just need to close your eyes and let your heart speak for you.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2015)

Sometimes I type gibberish into the chat box on messaging services so it looks like I'm typing something.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 25, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Sometimes I type gibberish into the chat box on messaging services so it looks like I'm typing something.



Who are you trying to fool?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 25, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> -snip-


I've been in a fairly similar situation... When I got the chance to voice chat with someone I personally care for, It was nerve-racking as hell for both of us. I mean we were at least able to say a few things, but It was hard to keep anything consistent... lots of awkward silences, and then the 1st voice-chat ended. But since this was one of the few moment's we'd be able to voice-chat, we persisted that we should do our best to take advantage of it. And somehow we came up with the idea that for our 2nd chat... that we should sing to each-other... and we did... and it really really helped for some reason. I guess it was because while at first we didn't know what to say to eachother, we knew the lyrics to the songs, and somehow just doing that made it a lot less nerve-racking. After we both sang, the conversation flowed out very nicely. 

Now I'm not sure if this helps you, because deciding to sing to someone who hasn't even heard your voice to you would probably sound like the worst idea ever... but it's an idea.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 25, 2015)

I just bought 2 brony T-shirts.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> -snip-



I had a boyfriend that was quite like you.
Very shy when speaking English, but very fun when he did.
I'm sure you'll be the same c:


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2015)

i stayed up all night because i'm an idiot and now i'm tired


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i stayed up all night because i'm an idiot and now i'm tired


Masterbating helps.

It always makes me sleepy afterwards


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Masterbating helps.
> 
> It always makes me sleepy afterwards



unfortunately this was not one of those "just not tired yet" nights; i didn't even _try_ to go to bed.  because i had been staying up late and sleeping late and i needed to fix that, so the only way to do it is jerking off sleeping less so i'll be tired long before bedtime
at least that was my dumb plan

probably shoulda just stuck with yours  BUT HEY I CAN DO THIS 
I WILL MAKE SLEEP MY BITCH


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Masterbating helps.
> 
> It always makes me sleepy afterwards



The perverted Panda speaks the truth.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 25, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> -snip-



My situation is a bit different as me and my bf are both native english speakers but for me my problem is I have a bit of a stutter and am easily tongue tied, I was absolutely terrified to speak to him over skype or other forms of voice chat for the first time, I was also extremely nervous at whether my accent would put him off.

I know it sounds like self-deprecation but I don't think much of my accent, I think it sounds really common and makes me come across as really thick, though I've had a lot of people in the past put me down for how I speak, apparently I try too hard to be "to be smart and talk properly" when that is just how I speak naturally, this ended up resulting in me developing a stutter (slowly overcoming it though these days.)

But yeah the first moments of my first call with him, he spoke first in his very lovely northern irish accent <3, I said hi and how are you, very meekly and shyly, things were quiet at first and I was like "come on brain, forms some words!" eventually he asks me a few questions you know, to break the ice, I finally decide to look at him properly and realise he's not ran off disgusted at hearing my voice and he compliments my accent and was very happy to hear me talking to him, the instant confidence boost this gave me was immeasurable. 

4 months on now, Its now got to the point that in calls I tend to be even chattier than him xD

Once you get over that initial hurdle you look back and think to yourself "What was I even worried about?" but that initial hurdle is always the most difficult to overcome, especially when its with someone you care so deeply for.

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Masterbating helps.





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It always makes me sleepy afterwards



I always used to find it weird at how well this really works and then I go d'oh and realise you are expending all the excess energy you have and making yourself tired and more relaxed, I generally tend to have a very peaceful sleep after such activities :3


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 25, 2015)

I confess I feel like I've genuinely improved in my reading discipline during these vacations: writing, taking notes, reading further criticism to contrast impressions, summarizing things, choosing the right words, making place for those uneasy feelings that make for more nuanced readings, I've applied myself to that a lot more lately. In small steps, of course, but I'm definitely doing it.


----------



## Zop (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Masterbating helps.
> 
> It always makes me sleepy afterwards



Masturbation clears the mind. Always jerk off before making an important decision!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 25, 2015)

I confess I take zero pleasure in masturbation anymore. Don't know why, but it's a rare mood where doing it actually brings me a sense of pleasure.

Let me counter that by saying I'm NOT tired of sex, only that I find doing it by myself to be super unrewarding as of late.


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I confess I take zero pleasure in masturbation anymore. Don't know why, but it's a rare mood where doing it actually brings me a sense of pleasure.
> 
> Let me counter that by saying I'm NOT tired of sex, only that I find doing it by myself to be super unrewarding as of late.



i assume this means you are getting some and the getting is good


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't get it as often as I like, but when I get it it's quite good.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Who are you trying to fool?



Let's just call it my bizarre politeness strategy.
When I have nothing to say, I type in a random string of letters and spaces into the chat box so the other person is fooled into thinking I'm composing something meaningful.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 25, 2015)

I went to a babyfur party at FC.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm somewhat new to the community, so I need to know...

...what's a "babyfur party?" (I know I'm going to regret asking this)


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 25, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm somewhat new to the community, so I need to know...
> 
> ...what's a "babyfur party?" (I know I'm going to regret asking this)



Bless your soul..


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 25, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> I went to a babyfur party at FC.



http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2sm8aY67a1rtg76ko1_500.gif


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 25, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Let's just call it my bizarre politeness strategy.
> When I have nothing to say, I type in a random string of letters and spaces into the chat box so the other person is fooled into thinking I'm composing something meaningful.



Oh lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

There is this stain my my tablet which I strongly believe is my dried cum.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There is this stain my my tablet which I strongly believe is my dried cum.



I shot cum on my tablet once and made it change apps


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I shot cum on my tablet once and made it change apps



Stop sharing horror stories fen!

 XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 25, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm somewhat new to the community, so I need to know...
> 
> ...what's a "babyfur party?" (I know I'm going to regret asking this)


I was at a furry con last week and they have a room party floor in the hotel. Just a bunch of guys in clean, repeat clean diapers and footie pajamas. I met some cool people there. I only went out of pure curiosity.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 25, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Just a bunch of guys in clean, repeat clean diapers and footie pajamas.



wat

I don't even...


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

I very, very, _very _rarely finish the furrypronz pieces that I start because I get myself riled up thinking about things, need to go masturbate or hit up El Husbando and then I'm 'recharged' or whatever, get bored and go do something else. 
There, have my confession you filthy beasts.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I very, very, _very _rarely finish the furrypronz pieces that I start because I get myself riled up thinking about things, need to go masturbate or hit up El Husbando and then I'm 'recharged' or whatever, get bored and go do something else.
> There, have my confession you filthy beasts.



Meh, nothing unusual.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I very, very, _very _rarely finish the furrypronz pieces that I start because I get myself riled up thinking about things, need to go masturbate or hit up El Husbando and then I'm 'recharged' or whatever, get bored and go do something else.
> There, have my confession you filthy beasts.



And here I was thinking -I- was the only one with this problem. Mainly with smut-fiction. 


"Oh man.... man this is some hot stuff.... I can barely keep my hands on the keyboard..... Oh this is gonna be great.... Ffff......HNNNNNG.... OKAY BRB OPENING PORN TAB."



-takes care of business-
-returns an hour or two later-



".... Why the fugh was I writing this again?"


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Meh, nothing unusual.


What's unusual is I duct taped a dragon dildo to a chainsaw, which I replaced the teeth of and connected it to a boat motor, so I could sit on it and "ride the waves" around the lake. There's your god damn unusual.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I very, very, _very _rarely finish the furrypronz pieces that I start because I get myself riled up thinking about things, need to go masturbate or hit up El Husbando and then I'm 'recharged' or whatever, get bored and go do something else.
> There, have my confession you filthy beasts.


You are a girl right?


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You are a girl right?


I was after my penis fell off.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> What's unusual is I duct taped a dragon dildo to a chainsaw, which I replaced the teeth of and connected it to a boat motor, so I could sit on it and "ride the waves" around the lake. There's your god damn unusual.



....... 


*HOLY FUCK GIRL 
YOU'VE GOTTA BE BULLSHITTIN*


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 25, 2015)

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 25, 2015)

There are three solutions:
> go so deep into the fetish world that almost nothing turns you on
> develop cyberpunk-ish outlook - body is meat and nothing more
> do your business before drawing? Just clean the keyboard afterwards...



Chuchi said:


> What's unusual is I duct taped a dragon dildo to a chainsaw, which I replaced the teeth of and connected it to a boat motor, so I could sit on it and "ride the waves" around the lake. There's your god damn unusual.



Awwwwww... Reminds me of home.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> .......
> 
> 
> *HOLY FUCK GIRL
> YOU'VE GOTTA BE BULLSHITTIN*


HOLD ON BITCH LEMME GET A PIC


----------



## Hewge (Jan 25, 2015)

I wish I got horny from drawing pr0nz D:
I just get frustrated sometimes. Worrying over anatomy, difficult positions and poses, interesting angles, foreshortening, and if it's simply being drawn in an appealing manner.

Smut is hard. In more ways than one :u


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I very, very, _very _rarely finish the furrypronz pieces that I start because I get myself riled up thinking about things, need to go masturbate or hit up El Husbando and then I'm 'recharged' or whatever, get bored and go do something else.
> There, have my confession you filthy beasts.





RedSavage said:


> And here I was thinking -I- was the only one with this problem. Mainly with smut-fiction.
> 
> 
> "Oh man.... man this is some hot stuff.... I can barely keep my hands on the keyboard..... Oh this is gonna be great.... Ffff......HNNNNNG.... OKAY BRB OPENING PORN TAB."
> ...



Am I the only person who doesn't get THAT turned on when drawing/writing porn? No matter how hot the character is. I wrote a sex scene between Stingmon and my self-insert but felt almost NOTHING. I feel nothing reading it back (that may be because I've picked at it so many times now, I know the scene/chapter like the back of my hand though).

I don't get very turned on during foreplay/sex either. I don't get very turned on by whatever partner I'm with (tits help though). Only slightly more by RL porn. The only thing that turns me on greatly is stuff relating to my fetish (I can't describe it without going over PG-13, so I'm not gonna), and drawings and stuff that are that way inclined.

Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 25, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Is there something wrong with me?



Path number one:



Ayattar said:


> > go so deep into the fetish world that almost nothing turns you on



Quite normal. Same thing that adrenaline addicts get - it can appeal to various stimuli as well.
Actually I'm in that group too.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

I wonder if it makes a difference that the porn I do is mostly (95%) for myself and my husband, and never sees the light of my submissions gallery. So, because I associate it with him and it's stuff of our characters, etc, it gets me going more? Or something like that. 

The porn I've done for other people doesn't really do it for me, I just fall under the same category as Hewge then.

Proof of chainsawboatmotordildothing. Totally censored for safety.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 25, 2015)

I confess I unwillingly got my mom to buy the _Silmarillion_ for me and I don't know if I will repent this, I hope not.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

I wish I could have a twink build instead.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 25, 2015)

Back when I was dating my very slim/toned boyfriend I wished that he would dress entirely as my favourite anime character during sex.

Despite his wishing that I would tell him if there was anything special I wanted him to do in bed, I was too nervous to ask him, and then we broke up eventually.

I wouldn't have gotten the costume finished in time anyway.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

I have the urge to stalk chuchi.

Oh crap.. My 1000th for chuchi


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have the urge to stalk chuchi.


You can team up with Trekkie and stalk me in shifts. I imagine stalking is a tiring task.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have the urge to stalk chichi.



I didn't know you were into the Dragonball.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Proof of chainsawboatmotordildothing. Totally censored for safety.



I WANT TO RIDE CHURCHI'S CHAINSAWBOATMOTORDIDLDO ON THE HIGH SEAS AND GO ON ADVENTURES

 ; ^ ;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> You can team up with Trekkie and stalk me in shifts. I imagine stalking is a tiring task.


Damn you girl!

You don't have any pictures in the mugshot thread or your FA.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I WANT TO RIDE CHURCHI'S CHAINSAWBOATMOTORDIDLDO ON THE HIGH SEAS AND GO ON ADVENTURES
> 
> ; ^ ;


I'll build another one and attach it side-by-side like a pontoon thingy and then we'll have a platform with a tent and a grill for BBQ ribs. \o/

Edit:


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Damn you girl!
> 
> You don't have any pictures in the mugshot thread or your FA.


I did, but I removed them. :3


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I'll build another one and attach it side-by-side like a pontoon thingy and then we'll have a platform with a tent and a grill for BBQ ribs. \o/
> 
> OOO OH OH
> And a year longs supply of BEN AND JERRYS ICE CREAM AND ROOT BEER
> ...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I'll build another one and attach it side-by-side like a pontoon thingy and then we'll have a platform with a tent and a grill for BBQ ribs. \o/
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I did, but I removed them. :3



You must be one hell of a pretty girl.

I'm surprised I'm even interested in the first place.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> OOO OH OH
> And a year longs supply of BEN AND JERRYS ICE CREAM AND ROOT BEER



FUCK YES





> I SAW THEM.
> AND CHURCHI IS QUEEN ADORABLE :3 :3 :3


fuck no

@Mara Maybe it's because you like dudes and I look like a dude. :u


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Chuchi said:
> 
> 
> > I'll build another one and attach it side-by-side like a pontoon thingy and then we'll have a platform with a tent and a grill for BBQ ribs. \o/
> ...


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You must be one hell of a pretty girl.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm even interested in the first place.


Yeah, me too.

Traditionally feminine bodies do it only so far for me... *sigh*, everything is cute and alright, and 'she's pretty, I guess' when the intimate parts are covered, but once the lingerie goes down... massive turn off. This is not abnormal, this is called 'being gay', but what annoys me as that is that some important people in my life have tried to deny it or imply I'm just confused. If I'm not gay, then how come I think men are hot? People don't just convince other people to like the same sex if they somewhat don't already...

I also confess I'm a bit envious of people who get to be sexually active in the ways they want.

I also confess I feel like I should say something silly: ok, so yeah, today my mom told dad not to show me a picture of a dildo with a funny caption. Oh mom, if only you knew...


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 25, 2015)

Ariosto, there will be a day when you'll be able to explore your sexuality...I know for me, I HAD to wait until I was 18 (I've always been into older men - so didn't want to put statutory rape in play).  I couldn't really do what I felt was right until I could be more independent from my family.  

Heck, in a span of 8 years I went from virgin to finding two loves of my life.  The experiences will come.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 25, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Ariosto, there will be a day when you'll be able to explore your sexuality...I know for me, I HAD to wait until I was 18 (I've always been into older men - so didn't want to put statutory rape in play).  I couldn't really do what I felt was right until I could be more independent from my family.
> 
> Heck, in a span of 8 years I went from virgin to finding two loves of my life.  The experiences will come.



I was a virgin out of high school too, but it was more because there were pretty much no other gay guys in my school who were comfortable with their sexuality, except this one super flamer who had rainbows slowly dripping out of his ass but, i didn't talk with him much. And then I graduated, moved, college, guys...guys, mmmm.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 25, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I was a virgin out of high school too, but it was more because there were pretty much no other gay guys in my school who were comfortable with their sexuality, except this one super flamer who had rainbows slowly dripping out of his ass but, i didn't talk with him much. And then I graduated, moved, college, guys...guys, mmmm.




There's always that one guy...and then since high school works the way it does, he's usually in some sort of tier of clique girl status, making him totally unfuckable if he wasn't already...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh man.. How young I was when I was sexually active.


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2015)

oh are we talking about our sex lives again neat

i repressed mine so hard for so long that i wasnt even sure what i was into when i finally found myself a single adult for the first time ever
then i found out
"lots"
8U  it's a beautiful world out there


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 25, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> This is not abnormal, this is called 'being gay', but what annoys me as that is that some important people in my life have tried to deny it or imply I'm just confused. If I'm not gay, then how come I think men are hot? People don't just convince other people to like the same sex if they somewhat don't already...
> 
> I also confess I'm a bit envious of people who get to be sexually active in the ways they want.



I've had the same thing happen to me and feel the same envy. They both tend to be what ruins my days normally. But honestly I try not to let it get to me. If nothing else works I just force myself to focus on something else. Which explains why I waste all day on video games but that has multiple reason, that aside.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 25, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I was after my penis fell off.



Sig'd...


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You must be one hell of a pretty girl.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm even interested in the first place.



You're interesed in everything even remotely connected with buttsex and dildos


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Sig'd...


Huzzaaaaaah \o/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 25, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I wish I could have a twink build instead.



Nope, you are fine the way you are.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 25, 2015)

...has anyone else had a dream end by being killed? i had a dream last night where it ended with getting shot and waking up when the gun fired, and trying to wake up but not being able to, but that's not abnormal for me. 

i don't know, i just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this? it's far from my first so i thought it was normal


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Nope, you are fine the way you are.



Your current avatar is perfectly lit and shadowed and beautiful and I absolutely love it, and now this is all I can think of









FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I wish I could have a twink build instead.


I do and all it does is attract bears
http://news.byu.edu/releases/archive08/Mar/bearspray/bear_smith83.jpg


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 25, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...has anyone else had a dream end by being killed? i had a dream last night where it ended with getting shot and waking up when the gun fired, and trying to wake up but not being able to, but that's not abnormal for me.
> 
> i don't know, i just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this? it's far from my first so i thought it was normal



I've been shot in dreams before, yeah, it's freaky.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 25, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...has anyone else had a dream end by being killed? i had a dream last night where it ended with getting shot and waking up when the gun fired, and trying to wake up but not being able to, but that's not abnormal for me.
> 
> i don't know, i just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this? it's far from my first so i thought it was normal


During the height of my police training, I had dreams of getting shot, stabbed, beat to shit, hit by cars, so on so forth. Not too long ago, I had a dream where my throat was slit and I was trying to keep pressure on my neck but I could feel the blood just pouring out from beneath my fingers. 

I think it's pretty normal? A lot of people that I have brought it up around have had similar, granted they were all LEOs or trainees themselves. But I don't think it's terribly uncommon.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I do and all it does is attract bears



Wonder why it didn't work on me?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wonder why it didn't work on me?


Different kind of bear, Mara
Different kind of bear.. *pat*


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...has anyone else had a dream end by being killed? i had a dream last night where it ended with getting shot and waking up when the gun fired, and trying to wake up but not being able to, but that's not abnormal for me.
> 
> i don't know, i just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this? it's far from my first so i thought it was normal



ive died in lots of dreams (the death being followed by immediately waking up)
was really funky when i had this one dream where i was like strapped to the side of an airplane wing and died from the pressure and i could feel it and everything


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm sad that I'm not like your typical bear


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 25, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I've been shot in dreams before, yeah, it's freaky.





Chuchi said:


> During the height of my police training, I had dreams of getting shot, stabbed, beat to shit, hit by cars, so on so forth. Not too long ago, I had a dream where my throat was slit and I was trying to keep pressure on my neck but I could feel the blood just pouring out from beneath my fingers.
> 
> I think it's pretty normal? A lot of people that I have brought it up around have had similar, granted they were all LEOs or trainees themselves. But I don't think it's terribly uncommon.



ok. i was starting to feel worried that it was abnormal because i couldn't wake up when it happened, i would always die every time it did

it would probably be good for me to figure out how much of what i think could be a mental issue is imaginary and what are real delusions, should there be any, so that's why i asked (and yes, i'm trying to see a professional evenntually)


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sad that I'm not like your typical bear



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a0/BEAR65_lo.jpg

Nothing wrong w/ bears, body hair, or muscles at all.. been with guys like that
I'm just more into twinks.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Nope, you are fine the way you are.



>w<


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 25, 2015)

Im feeling down


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Im feeling down



Come hither and you can kidnap me.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 25, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...has anyone else had a dream end by being killed? i had a dream last night where it ended with getting shot and waking up when the gun fired, and trying to wake up but not being able to, but that's not abnormal for me.
> 
> i don't know, i just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this? it's far from my first so i thought it was normal



 I've shot myself in one dream.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 25, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Im feeling down


Me as well sir...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

I will give all you hugs


----------



## Feste (Jan 25, 2015)

I always tend to fall down things in my dream. Down huge face cliffs, from a ladder in an air duct (....it was a dream...), or a bridge....it's usually falling damage I suffer.


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2015)

can i get in on this hug thing


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 26, 2015)

Feste said:


> I always tend to fall down things in my dream. Down huge face cliffs, from a ladder in an air duct (....it was a dream...), or a bridge....it's usually falling damage I suffer.


i never get to land


----------



## Feste (Jan 26, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> can i get in on this hug thing



*bro hug*


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 26, 2015)

I've had plenty of dreams where I fall and die by hitting the ground, but the only other "death" I remember is my school was attacked by a swarm of hellish stuff, purple sky, and fire everywhere, and I "died" when a big dragon roared.

One of my falling dreams I hit the ground and it was black, then I went into another dream. Nights woke up but I'm not positive.


----------



## Gator (Jan 26, 2015)

Feste said:


> *bro hug*



i reciprocate your bro hug


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Im feeling down


You're like a sweet brother of mine. (I know! I know! I do sometimes sexually assault you) but you're last person I would expect to be depressed. 
I would give you a blowjob but the situation just doesn't suit it


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Back when I was dating my very slim/toned boyfriend I wished that he would dress entirely as my favourite anime character during sex.
> 
> Despite his wishing that I would tell him if there was anything special I wanted him to do in bed, I was too nervous to ask him, and then we broke up eventually.
> 
> I wouldn't have gotten the costume finished in time anyway.



I have to know - What was the character in question?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

A friend of mine bought me an English horn and a reed out of his own pocket and...
Fuck it I need to repay them somehow...


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 26, 2015)

I just wore my hoodie into the shower to wash it free of all the cat hair and fuzzies that it attracts. The washer just doesn't do it for me. 

Also, please forgive my coldness the other day. I have not been in a good place recently. Today is the first day that I have actually had time to work on anything other than homework. Took my mother out for dinner this evening and watched her get drunk. >_< It was a good time really, however strange.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 26, 2015)

@Mau and Kleric

*Hugs* don't be down

@Evan and The Dreamers

I don't think those kinds of dreams are terribly uncommon or really harmful. I have a lot of dreams where I die actually. Usually being run over or mauled by a lion, once that I was cut in half. I do have this one recurring dream since when I was little that I was electrocuted and I watch my arm being burned away.



Chuchi said:


> @Mara Maybe it's because you like dudes and I look like a dude. :u



You don't, but if you did, I would be gay.

Edit:

Mara, I have a lead. Meet me in Helsinki in exactly six months time, bring rope and a hammer. I will be in Molly Malone's, and will be wearing a yellow carnation in my lapel. If I have a pink carnation, I've been discovered. It's a trap GET OUT!


----------



## Kleric (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm not sure whether these mellow songs are making me less or more sad. :|

Edit: Thanks trekkie, but I'm not really sure how not to be... I'm a first-timer with depression.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 26, 2015)

.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 26, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> ...or mauled by a lion...


Dreaming about me too, now? C:



> You don't, but if you did, I would be gay.


What did I do to earn such devotion? *dramatic pose*


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Big hugs, Kleric. I wish you the best. :/


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I feel better now


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I'm not sure whether these mellow songs are making me less or more sad. :|
> 
> Edit: Thanks trekkie, but I'm not really sure how not to be... I'm a first-timer with depression.


Unfortunately, that is the problem with depression. I have found that it can sometimes help to just say 'Fuck it all' and do something that you want to do. I find myself getting lost in a track for several hours before realizing it. Other times I just blare music and chill. 

Mellow can be a good thing, neither up nor down. I found myself on a Seether kick here recently. Particularly their album Finding Beauty in Negative Spaces. A bit darker than mellow, but yeah...


----------



## Kleric (Jan 26, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Unfortunately, that is the problem with depression. I have found that it can sometimes help to just say 'Fuck it all' and do something that you want to do.


Naturally that would be my response to anything that was in the slightest bringing me down, that's why I've always been so contented with everything. However my problem doesn't make that response too viable. Worrying is my problem, someone I personally care for has gone a bit... off tangent. I'm in the dark on what happened and why, all I know is that there's something wrong and it's scaring the hell out of me. I can't quite shrug it off because I care too much about them to have my mind stop worrying. The complexity of our own situation together doesn't quite help either...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> What did I do to earn such devotion?  *dramatic pose*


Because you are queen Chuchi. I seek your royal blood


----------



## CloudHusky (Jan 26, 2015)

Ummm...my confession...I'm Gay.........


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

CloudHusky said:


> Ummm...my confession...I'm Gay.........



That's good news! Come join us in a land full of rainbows and butterflies


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's good news! Come join us in a land full of rainbows and butterflies



But mostly just yiff.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Naturally that would be my response to anything that was in the slightest bringing me down, that's why I've always been so contented with everything. However my problem doesn't make that response too viable. Worrying is my problem, someone I personally care for has gone a bit... off tangent. I'm in the dark on what happened and why, all I know is that there's something wrong and it's scaring the hell out of me. I can't quite shrug it off because I care too much about them to have my mind stop worrying. The complexity of our own situation together doesn't quite help either...


Quite understandable, unfortunately I have no advice to offer for that situation :/


----------



## Kleric (Jan 26, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Quite understandable, unfortunately I have no advice to offer for that situation :/


That's alright. I don't think there is much I can do besides attempt to distract myself until I finally hear word from him on what's been happening.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> That's alright. I don't think there is much I can do besides attempt to distract myself until I finally hear word from him on what's been happening.



You care about him, whoever it is.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 26, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> You care about him, whoever it is.


Well yeah, that's been enforced in previous comments.
It honestly wouldn't be as hard as you think to figure out who that was.. I mean he's a forum member, and we have left hints here and there.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Well yeah, that's been enforced in previous comments.
> It honestly wouldn't be as hard as you think to figure out who that was.. I mean he's a forum member, and we have left hints here and there.



But I'm terrible with guessing D:


----------



## Kleric (Jan 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> But I'm terrible with guessing D:


Then don't guess o' clever Fenrir. Go on some detective work and come up with a conclusion. â˜º


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Then don't guess o' clever Fenrir. Go on some detective work and come up with a conclusion. â˜º



*climbs in Kleric's window and looks at his computer*
Does this count?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> *climbs in Kleric's window and looks at his computer*
> Does this count?


Nu.
But you do have a very large hint from one of our conversations... well, probably large for anyone else, it doesn't help you much.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Nu.
> But you do have a very large hint from one of our conversations... well, probably large for anyone else, it doesn't help you much.



I guess, since, as I said, I don't travel outside of the forum games too much.
EDIT: After a bit of digging...
I may have a lead...
PM'ed


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's good news! Come join us in a land full of rainbows and butterflies



Rainbows are fun! *dances in a shower of rainbows, trips, falls face first into a puddle of rainbowy goodness*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 26, 2015)

I collect headphones.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

You ain't touching my headphones!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 26, 2015)

Its 7am and i want to make some perogies but idk if thats socially unacceptable to eat something so greasy this early


----------



## Misomie (Jan 26, 2015)

I want to make a video for Youtube that parodies dog training myths. I'm going to have a toy newspaper (mos likely will be plush) and give my dog an impossible command (ie. Fly, cook dinner, speak English, ect). And then bop him with the toy each time he fails. I already tested this with a stick and he thought it was a fun game and tried to steal the stick so I know he'll be chill about it. I just want to show the absurdity of that training method.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 26, 2015)

Would be better to tell him to fly and actually make him fly by for example attaching him to some strings, lifting into the air and then editing the strings out. Or using simple animation, whether it would be image shift, ragdoll or whatever.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

3:33 am here.

Thanks guys for keeping me awake


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 3:33 am here.
> 
> Thanks guys for keeping me awake


:c
How much sleep do you get on average, Marazhu?


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 3:33 am here.



2:37 pm. Sup antipodian!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> :c
> How much sleep do you get on average, Marazhu?


Ever since I joined the forum?

5 hours everyday


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 26, 2015)

What about before?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

Almost half a day.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Almost half a day.



That is a lot of sleeping   though can't also fathom how you operate on 5 hours of sleep a day x___X that would kill me


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 26, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I have to know - What was the character in question?



Who else?

I had plans to push my luck as well, but this guy was relatively "normal" so I didn't want him to think I was too strange.

On the subject of dying dreams, I had a Harry Potter-based dream once where I was in a house that was raided by Death Eaters and Malfoy killed me with the death spell, and then I woke up.

I remember having other dreams where I died, but none come to mind right now.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been operating on 2 and a half hours of sleep a day for the past 3 weeks


----------



## Pyper (Jan 26, 2015)

Whenever I make plans with my girlfriend, I avoid being at home because the temptation to browse the forums or get on TeamSpeak tends to take over when we are at my house. When I am away from home I tend to think less about these forums.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

I should be starting an english essay right now but instead i made a furaffinity acount 
oh and hi i'm new here


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 26, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I should be starting an english essay right now but instead i made a furaffinity acount
> oh and hi i'm new here



Hi.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 26, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I should be starting an english essay right now but instead i made a furaffinity acount
> oh and hi i'm new here



Welcome! Go to page 220 and start reading.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've been operating on 2 and a half hours of sleep a day for the past 3 weeks



I must do something about this.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Welcome! Go to page 220 and start reading.



I feel like I was just introduced to the internet all over again...meh there's not enough sanity left in my brain to question page 220


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 26, 2015)

This vacation is killing me, i miss college and my asshole teacher.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 26, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I feel like I was just introduced to the internet all over again...meh there's not enough sanity left in my brain to question page 220



Ah, so you have survived your first trial.  That is about as bad (or good, depending on your perspective) as it gets here on the forums.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 26, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Ah, so you have survived your first trial.  That is about as bad (or good, depending on your perspective) as it gets here on the forums.




So, good. yep.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Ah, so you have survived your first trial.  That is about as bad (or good, depending on your perspective) as it gets here on the forums.


So there shall be more trials? I shall defeat them all!


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 26, 2015)

Just let the furryness flow through you.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 26, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> So there shall be more trials? I shall defeat them all!



Indeed there shall be! But don't worry, we are a mostly friendly bunch, so no harsh rites of passage, just fun and irreverence.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought I was gonna have fun in my digital art class.
I'm not.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I thought I was gonna have fun in my digital art class.
> I'm not.



y not?


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I thought I was gonna have fun in my digital art class.
> I'm not.



YEP. My photoshop teacher is a fucking drone....he is so monotone and boring its unbearable, best part is, there are 3 classes I have to take in order, guess who the only available teacher for my time constraints w/work n stuff is? MR FUCKIN MONOTONE ZOMBIE MAN. I hate that class, but I love photoshop...I am so torn.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 26, 2015)

Reminds me of my traditional art class. Went from a great teacher to one who did everything I hated. God it was painful to just do the minimum. Haven't taken art since because he was that bad.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 26, 2015)

I accidentally broke a dog statue of a tenant while I was out pulling hoses today (I clean carpets). It was on a porch when it fell over, shattering half of its head. The tenant had just left to go to the store and I couldn't apologize for it, so I left a note saying I'd buy them a new one and it should get there in a week. 

I'm feeling very good about myself for this, because in the back of my mind, I kept thinking, "They won't notice... just throw it behind the house or into the trash. They're gone. You'll probably never see these people again." 
"The thing was a piece of shit anyway."

Good triumphs over evil.


----------



## Gator (Jan 26, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I accidentally broke a dog statue of a tenant while I was out pulling hoses today (I clean carpets). It was on a porch when it fell over, shattering half of its head. The tenant had just left to go to the store and I couldn't apologize for it, so I left a note saying I'd buy them a new one and it should get there in a week.
> 
> I'm feeling very good about myself for this, because in the back of my mind, I kept thinking, "They won't notice... just throw it behind the house or into the trash. They're gone. You'll probably never see these people again."
> "The thing was a piece of shit anyway."
> ...



aawwwwwww.
all the warm fuzzies; people tend to just... not do that kinda thing.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 26, 2015)

I am Spartacus.


----------



## Wolvenne Klaw (Jan 26, 2015)

I still deny having any ties at all to the furry fandom because if I didn't my dad would just kick me out of the house and my only friend that isn't against furries is at the very far end of town from me.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I am Spartacus.


I am Spartacus.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

I was lurking around on this thread before I made an account. Remember that one guest sitting around on the confessions thread? Yep probably me


----------



## Gator (Jan 26, 2015)

Wolvenne Klaw said:


> I still deny having any ties at all to the furry fandom because if I didn't my dad would just kick me out of the house and my only friend that isn't against furries is at the very far end of town from me.



so when your dad sees a loony tunes cartoon does he just like... shudder with revulsion?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> so when your dad sees a loony tunes cartoon does he just like... shudder with revulsion?



THERE WILL BE NO LOLA BUNNY IN THIS CHRISTIAN HOUSEHOLD.

...also, damn it, those animators made her sexy on purpose. That's entrapment, Space Jam. Entrapment.


----------



## Gator (Jan 26, 2015)

i always thought bugs bunny was pretty sexy when he did his drag thing.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I am Spartacus.



Spartacus am I?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i always thought bugs bunny was pretty sexy when he did his drag thing.



Manditory.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2djHEIxPVs


----------



## Gator (Jan 26, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Manditory.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2djHEIxPVs



those feels, man
i know them too well


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

I can't fap to bugs bunny. He looks twinkish

I find baloo pretty hot though


----------



## KyryK (Jan 26, 2015)

So i was teasing my future roommate earlier about him not being able to draw anything all day because he was busy and that somehow ended up with me accidentally commissioning 2 separate MLP porn pics from him featuring some of the cast as dickgirls, i don't even want them but he needs a new tablet and it's good practice so why not right?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 26, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Manditory.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2djHEIxPVs



Lol. I always knew that Garth was a closet fur.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 26, 2015)

KyryK said:


> So i was teasing my future roommate earlier about him not being able to draw anything all day because he was busy and that somehow ended up with me accidentally commissioning 2 separate MLP porn pics from him featuring some of the cast as dickgirls, i don't even want them but he needs a new tablet and it's good practice so why not right?



"accidentally commissioning."  Right......

XD


----------



## Gator (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can't fap to bugs bunny. He looks twinkish
> 
> I find baloo pretty hot though



i only like him in drag

i cannot put my finger on why, i really can't, but i just never liked baloo.  at all.  
and i drew yer thing so you best get.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 26, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Manditory.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2djHEIxPVs



REQUIREMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1421914688&v=2cWGZkK-KsY&x-yt-cl=84503534  (NSFW:F-bombs)


----------



## KyryK (Jan 26, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> "accidentally commissioning."  Right......
> 
> XD


It was genuinely an accident, i was texting him telling not to think about drawing nsfw stuff in a way that would make him think about drawing nsfw stuff cause he wanted to but couldn't at the time and i'm a dick, got a bit graphic and suddenly he asked if i wanted him to commission what i'd just posted. It was very straight (at first) and i'm very not but i just thought "fuck it, why not".


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 26, 2015)

KyryK said:


> It was genuinely an accident, i was texting him telling not to think about drawing nsfw stuff in a way that would make him think about drawing nsfw stuff cause he wanted to but couldn't at the time and i'm a dick, got a bit graphic and suddenly he asked if i wanted him to commission what i'd just posted. It was very straight (at first) and i'm very not but i just thought "fuck it, why not".



Well, enjoy your new art!    Should be interesting....


----------



## KyryK (Jan 26, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Well, enjoy your new art!    Should be interesting....


Well at least it'll be something interesting to hang in the living room...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

I feel sad.. Every times I see that kind of post.

It makes me less interested being in this forum.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel sad.. Every times I see that kind of post.
> 
> It makes me less interested being in this forum.



I'm sure some people feel that way about your gross posts sometimes. 

Oh well.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm sure some people feel that way about your gross posts sometimes.
> 
> Oh well.


Your comparison is rather douche-like...
I don't think he was saying he was repulsed and likes to keep away from of those kinds of posts.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm sure some people feel that way about your gross posts sometimes.
> 
> Oh well.



Mika's posts are one of the highlights of this whole forum. That dirty bear can say whatever he wants and be as crude as he wants. I'm always giddy to see him post.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 26, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Mika's posts are one of the highlights of this whole forum. That dirty bear can say whatever he wants and be as crude as he wants. I'm always giddy to see him post.



Let me tell you something. Sometimes it gets really fucking old. 

And if it came between a choice between allowing suicide posts and allowing 1,000 lame ass sex jokes. I'd ban his sex jokes everytime.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys don't argue over this stuff. This is not the time nor the place.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 26, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Mika's posts are one of the highlights of this whole forum. That dirty bear can say whatever he wants and be as crude as he wants. I'm always giddy to see him post.


They're pretty okay most of the time, But damn does he have a post that doesn't involve penises or cum?
Also a 45 year old man play flirting and making lewd suggestions to a 17 year old is cringey.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 26, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like Marazhuki is covering his posts in cum and forcing them into my mouth. Gets tiring.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Again, Atemis (is that a FLCL reference, btw?), I'm very new to the forum. As of today, I've officially been a part of FA for one actual month, so I'm mostly amused at the antics.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys you've already been warned once. Take It in private if you have to.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 26, 2015)

FLCL, can't say I've heard of it, is it a show?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok guys I went and deleted all the posts about a certain user who mentioned suicidal thoughts since that is something rather personal and probably shouldn't be discussed on a public forum.

If you are having suicidal thoughts please for the love of all that is good in the world, contact a suicide hotline.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> FLCL, can't say I've heard of it, is it a show?



It's an anime from like the mid-2000s. Your forum name is similar to a character's name, that's all.

And things sure are sharp around here tonight. :/ I'll just keep my mouth shush until things quiet down and temperatures decline. Wish you all the best, guys. Love you all.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry if I offended anyone. I'll just ask mods to disable my account if they will.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone. I'll just ask mods to disable my account if they will.



I think people are past it silly panda, stick around.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 26, 2015)

Mika, no reason to remove yourself. You're a valuable member of the forum.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone. I'll just ask mods to disable my account if they will.



*crying and holding on to your legs*

No! You can't leave me! I'll never find Chuchi on my own!


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone. I'll just ask mods to disable my account if they will.



Before doing that, think about it. Don't do anything hasty. We all say things we regret on these forums. Just take others in consideration depending on where you are in the forums. It might help to take a break from the forum, for a day or so. You will probibly feel better and ready to chat again.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 26, 2015)

Well I missed something magical. 

Well since I haven't met this thread's creepy quota yet, sometimes I secretly wish for someone would draw me awful fetish porn of my stupid self-insert just because it seems flattering in some bizzare perverted way.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 26, 2015)

I confess that I am amused that this is my 2015th post.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Well I missed something magical.
> 
> Well since I haven't met this thread's creepy quota yet, sometimes I secretly wish for someone would draw me awful fetish porn of my stupid self-insert just because it seems flattering in some bizzare perverted way.



I can understand that.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 26, 2015)

I feel proud of myself because I read 80 pages in one day and finished a book, and took notes, yay!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 26, 2015)

I  find it kind of sad that Mentova doesn't get to actively participate in FaF discussions...but then of course, when he posts something, IT'S LIKE GOD HAS SPOKEN.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 26, 2015)

Mentova used to chat all the time with us. But that was 2012. 

I dunno I always just assumed he was busy.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 26, 2015)

*hugs Mika tightly*

I secretly like having a chubbby fluffy pervert around.

Keeps the place interesting.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess that it is only two days into my week off and I already forgot what day it was.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess I care too much about what people think of me.


----------



## Wolvenne Klaw (Jan 27, 2015)

No, he loves it when we watch Looney toons, it's just that some of his friends told him that all furries are sex crazed pedophiles who go round shagging animals. . . So yah, no hell in chance he's knowing Till I move out.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 27, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> *hugs Mika tightly*
> 
> I secretly like having a chubbby fluffy pervert around.
> 
> Keeps the place interesting.



Gotta agree on this one.

Also, what coming to this thread felt like just now.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 27, 2015)

Wolvenne Klaw said:


> No, he loves it when we watch Looney toons, it's just that some of his friends told him that all furries are sex crazed pedophiles who go round shagging animals. . . So yah, no hell in chance he's knowing Till I move out.


Stereotypes don't come from nowhere, though :/
Unfortunately, it seems like nobody in the fandom wants to discuss or take animal sex abuse seriously. There is no widespread movement to distance ourselves from them and this aids in that stereotype.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 27, 2015)

Is Mika gone? 

*huddles in the corner and buries head*

Only been here for a short time but I liked the chubby panda =/


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 27, 2015)

I think Mika and Ayattar will be back...I think both are taking a little break.  Hopefully just for a short time.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 27, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Is Mika gone?
> 
> *huddles in the corner and buries head*
> 
> Only been here for a short time but I liked the chubby panda =/


Naw, don't worry; the orange/yellow ban means it's only temporary, he'll be back for sure.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 27, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I think Mika and Ayattar will be back...I think both are taking a little break. Hopefully just for a short time.





Ariosto said:


> Naw, don't worry; the orange/yellow ban means it's only temporary, he'll be back for sure.



One can hope I suppose. 

Drama always seems to find a way in, no matter the forum it seems =/


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 27, 2015)

Ayattar was temp banned for being insulting, Mika requested his account be banned for some reason
Honestly, I think people on this forum (Mika included) need to grow stronger backbones. If an obvious joker/troll joking about hacking the site upsets you so severely to the point that you want your account temp banned, then take some time improving your convidence as well while you have the time away.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess that I used to be somewhat homophobic. But over the years most of my closest friends turned out to be gay, so I guess young me just kinda learned to accept it.
Hard to say when my opinions on the matter changed really.


----------



## Feste (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess...it's hard to work at home. Gah! I just want to play video games until the power goes out ><


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess when I climb up my stairs I go on all fours , no idea why I've just done it for years , I feel really stupid when I do it :/
has anyone else ever done that?


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 27, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I confess when I climb up my stairs I go on all fours , no idea why I've just done it for years , I feel really stupid when I do it :/
> has anyone else ever done that?



I always used to do this as a kid and young teen, but eventually grew out of the habit.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 27, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I confess when I climb up my stairs I go on all fours , no idea why I've just done it for years , I feel really stupid when I do it :/
> has anyone else ever done that?



I used to until I turned 16, thankfully it no longer hurts my feet to climb stairs.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 27, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I confess when I climb up my stairs I go on all fours , no idea why I've just done it for years , I feel really stupid when I do it :/
> has anyone else ever done that?


I call that "beastmode" lol
Everybody does that and anybody who says they don't is lying. It's the fastest and most energy-efficient way of getting up stairs


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I call that "beastmode" lol
> Everybody does that and anybody who says they don't is lying. It's the fastest and most energy-efficient way of getting up stairs


This made me feel less weird.Slightly.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I call that "beastmode" lol
> Everybody does that and anybody who says they don't is lying. It's the fastest and most energy-efficient way of getting up stairs



I'll admit it is very efficient way to climb stairs, I tend not to trip when I do.

I confess I very easily fall going up the stairs without even thinking about it, yet I've never fell down the stairs once.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 27, 2015)

Ive got a spiral staircase with steep steps and let me tell you, it's a fucking killer on your knees because of how tight the turn is
Beastmode is the only solution


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Ive got a spiral staircase with steep steps and let me tell you, it's a fucking killer on your knees because of how tight the turn is
> Beastmode is the only solution



I know the feels, my stairs spiral around as well, I often get friction burn when running down them due to the sharp turn half way ¬___¬


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 27, 2015)

Holy shot today I learned I beastmode up the stairs.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 27, 2015)

I go down the stairs in basically three modes:
1) Like an average person.
2) Scrambling and stepping strong like I wanted to break it.
3) Trying to do it on the tip of the toes and in a sort of parody of 'delicacy'.

Also, I don't know where to post this: seeing people talk about teeth reminded me that one of the most common motifs in my dreams is getting my teeth pulled out really easily and painlessly, sometimes just a movement of my tongue is enough, from what I remember. Dunno why, but there was a period where it just kept reappearing in my dreams; not wholly unexplainable, though: I really don't want to lose my teeth either.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 27, 2015)

Feste said:


> I confess...it's hard to work at home. Gah! I just want to play video games until the power goes out ><



How much snow ya got?


----------



## Feste (Jan 27, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> How much snow ya got?



I've been posting pictures in the snowpocalypse thread. You can check it out there .


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 27, 2015)

Feste said:


> I've been posting pictures in the snowpocalypse thread. You can check it out there .




There are...OTHER THREADS!?!?!?   D8


----------



## Feste (Jan 27, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> There are...OTHER THREADS!?!?!?   D8



Yeah, it's in a magical land called "General Discussions"


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 27, 2015)

Another beastmoder up the stairs here!


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess I had a really bizarre dream last night that was basically Fallout meets Terminator meets Pippy Longstockings


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess I don't dance and have no interest in learning to do it as a mean of social experience. I, however, dance to myself when I like the music, and would love to dance with a person who was very dear to me; inexperienced and all, I'd learn to dance exclusively for them.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 27, 2015)

Would you do the Macarana with me, Ariosto?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 27, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Would you do the Macarana with me, Ariosto?


First of all, it's the 'macarena'. Secondly, thanks, but no. You can, however, dance with someone else in the forum to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc1Yk00DHXk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Kleric (Jan 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I call that "beastmode" lol
> Everybody does that and anybody who says they don't is lying. It's the fastest and most energy-efficient way of getting up stairs


I.. um, I don't think I beastmode up stairs... But I do like to walk on my toes all digitigrade-like. :|


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I.. um, I don't think I beastmode up stairs... But I do like to walk on my toes all digitigrade-like. :|



That shit gets old though, because you don't have a digitigrade's heel.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 27, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> That shit gets old though, because you don't have a digitigrade's heel.


I don't necessarily choose to do it, I just do...
Unless I'm wearing shoes I guess.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 27, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I don't necessarily choose to do it, I just do...
> Unless I'm wearing shoes I guess.



I do it whether I'm wearing shoes or not.
Marching band pretty much requires us to stay on our toes when marching backwards.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 27, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I do it whether I'm wearing shoes or not.
> Marching band pretty much requires us to stay on our toes when marching backwards.



I picked up the habit myself from marching band. I always had trouble putting my back heels back down after the backwards march. I also played tennis in high school, so staying on my toes was an essential part of my life at the time.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 27, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I picked up the habit myself from marching band. I always had trouble putting my back heels back down after the backwards march. I also played tennis in high school, so staying on my toes was an essential part of my life at the time.



I roll step walk and I jazz run too lol


----------



## Pyper (Jan 27, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I roll step walk and I jazz run too lol



I never had to do jazz runs but that was because I wasn't in guard. I did keep the habit of rolling my feet though. I find it real funny when I am walking around and no one can hear me approaching them and end up making them jump because I come out of no where.


----------



## freerider (Jan 27, 2015)

Not deleting some of my friends out of pure fear.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 27, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I never had to do jazz runs but that was because I wasn't in guard. I did keep the habit of rolling my feet though. I find it real funny when I am walking around and no one can heat me approaching them and end up making them jump because I come out of no where.



Haha!
I never was in guard, tho I am going to be in it.
I just learned how to jazz run for the hell of it and I can't stop!


----------



## Muln (Jan 27, 2015)

freerider said:


> Not deleting some of my friends out of pure fear.


Tell me how you delete your friends out of existence?


----------



## Gator (Jan 27, 2015)

i'm afraid walmart isnt going to hire me back and i don't know why and it's really freaking me the hell out.


----------



## Luki (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to wear swimming goggles when I was learning how to cook whenever I had to peel and prepare onions .-.


----------



## Torph (Jan 27, 2015)

Luki said:


> I used to wear swimming goggles when I was learning how to cook whenever I had to peel and prepare onions .-.



Haha... It's not a bad idea though. I hate to peel onions, swimming goggles would not be a bad thing


----------



## Gator (Jan 27, 2015)

i just power through the stinging tears like a man

it helps to have experience with this


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 27, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I roll step walk and I jazz run too lol


Wait. is that where you step forward onto your heel and roll your foot forward like a reverse moonwalk? if so, i do that all the time. For maximum lols, i stretch out my neck and head forward, wobble my arms and twiddle my fingers too. i call it my Goofy walk. My girlfriend hates it.

...yes, i'm special.

Also, i screamed like a bitch today when i saw the embroidered logo on my t-shirt in the corner of my vision. i thought it was a bug.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 27, 2015)

I admit that I'm probably going to end up constantly lurking on this forum , I always do :/

Oh and I detest dancing with a passion , It just looks stupid , no offence if there are any dancers around here


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 27, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> There are...OTHER THREADS!?!?!?   D8



Shhh. Its our little secret...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 27, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I.. um, I don't think I beastmode up stairs... But I do like to walk on my toes all digitigrade-like. :|



I only do this when I'm outside barefoot in the winter. Shit is cold as fuck if you walk plantigrade
However it's brutal if you walk on gravel or something because there's less surface area and more weight put onto the ball of your foot :/


----------



## Pyper (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess that I still occasionally spend my Saturday mornings eating my favorite cereal and playing video games. Fuck growing up.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 27, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I confess that I still occasionally spend my Saturday mornings eating my favorite cereal and playing video games. Fuck growing up.



Ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 27, 2015)

I care for all my friends deeply. I try to be there for them. Sometimes it's in their darkest times of need. Depression, as familiar as I am with it, always tends to be the most tiring of issues. It's weary and breaks my heart. Someone I know called for, what I think, what was meant to be the last time. I made some calls and he has been taken to the ER. His mother messaged me and said that he was being serious with the idea this time, and that she was grateful. 


I shudder to think what would have been if I didn't call him back. Which I considered. I had every right to not call. 


I just hope it makes a difference in the long run. People have to want to help themselves, and all the phone calls in the world can't help that.


----------



## Muln (Jan 27, 2015)

A True Friend.
One can only wish.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 27, 2015)

Hugs, Red.  You're an amazing person to do what you did.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 27, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I care for all my friends deeply. I try to be there for them. Sometimes it's in their darkest times of need. Depression, as familiar as I am with it, always tends to be the most tiring of issues. It's weary and breaks my heart. Someone I know called for, what I think, what was meant to be the last time. I made some calls and he has been taken to the ER. His mother messaged me and said that he was being serious with the idea this time, and that she was grateful.
> 
> 
> I shudder to think what would have been if I didn't call him back. Which I considered. I had every right to not call.
> ...



Oh thank god.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been daydreaming of getting bear hugs.

They sound so fluffy.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 27, 2015)

Is depression becoming more common in society, or is it just more prevalent because of the computer age?
Either way you did a heroic thing Red.
I really wish high school health classes would have a month or couple weeks dedicated to depression prevention and awareness, it really is becoming a pandemic.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 27, 2015)

I confess I feel like a terrible person when I think about how much I hate the stress my suicidal friends add to my life, It's terrible to think of people who are in such a bad place and need support in that way. Yet I still find myself thinking about how I wish I didn't have to be there for those friends, and then immediately feel like shit afterwords. I always make myself someone my friends can come to and talk to and i love them all....but the stress, the worrying, all the what if they do it? How can they think of leaving everything? Keeps me pulling on my hair, I hope no more of my friends go through with it, I have only experienced one real attempt and I couldn't do anything to change their mind. I confess I hate the stress of worrying about your friends dieing, and hate that I have to have so many of those friends, ARRGH.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 27, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I confess I feel like a terrible person when I think about how much I hate the stress my suicidal friends add to my life, It's terrible to think of people who are in such a bad place and need support in that way. Yet I still find myself thinking about how I wish I didn't have to be there for those friends, and then immediately feel like shit afterwords. I always make myself someone my friends can come to and talk to and i love them all....but the stress, the worrying, all the what if they do it? How can they think of leaving everything? Keeps me pulling on my hair, I hope no more of my friends go through with it, I have only experienced one real attempt and I couldn't do anything to change their mind. I confess I hate the stress of worrying about your friends dieing, and hate that I have to have so many of those friends, ARRGH.


Wanting to leave, yet staying anyway is what makes you a good friend.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 27, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Wanting to leave, yet staying anyway is what makes you a good friend.



:') I hope so.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 27, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I've been daydreaming of getting bear hugs.
> 
> They sound so fluffy.



Oh come here... *hugs*


----------



## Pyper (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope everything turns out all right for you Red. I have never been on your end because I have always been dealing with the suicidal temptations on my end. When depression to the point of suicide takes over, the stress that is put on my friends trying to help me isn't really something that crosses my mind. It makes me realize that I have kept my friends worried for way too long and can come full circle back into my depression. That is one of the things that has pushed me to seek help.


----------



## Muln (Jan 27, 2015)

I like bears too


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 27, 2015)

Bear hugs for everyone!  

I confess, I wish I had been able to go to work today (schools got preemptively canceled here in NJ for the blizzard that never hit us).  The kids are going to be all jacked up because of this change in routine...it will be an interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 27, 2015)

Sometimes i feel like a terrible person.

 But i guess i am a terrible person these times.


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm starting to really dislike getting recognition for good deeds and/or accomplishments. I'll give yall some examples (which I will also dislike since it's like bragging but whatever)
1) Back in December, I was at a holiday party for my job and this drunk guy starts grinding up against my friend's ass. We have no idea who he is. We both notice him right away but I'm not sure if she is okay with him doing that. I keep my eye on them for a few minutes. The guy kept trying to put his hand around her waist and she kept pushing away. I finally saw this with my eyes 100% no doubts. I shove my hand between them and push against his chubby/sweaty chest. I look him in the eye and he walks away. Holy shit I was filled with so much adrenaline. She thanked me but I started to feel bad. I felt amazing but I also felt bad. I didn't want to seem like I was an alpha male coming to the aid of a damsel in distress.
2) I got nominated to be in the nursing honor society for my school, unexpectedly, 2 weeks ago. Only a few of us were nominated and so now I'm in the awkward position where I feel bad because I only studied for maybe 10 hours total last semester while many of my classmates put in well over 50+ hours. I also don't want the image of being a super student. (Not to mention that I now have to do an additional project to get in the thing and if I don't do it I'll look like a lazy bum.)

Ugh even now I'm debating hitting the "Post Quick Reply" button. I guess that's what the point of this thread is though lol
#yolo


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, i kinda dislike being praised too.

Damnit brain.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 27, 2015)

I also dislike being praised, but I hate being ratted on for minutia.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 28, 2015)

i like cats


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

A number of confessions for this topic since I've felt like posting for a while.

1) I am honestly confused as to whether I'm antisocial or have social anxiety, or if I have both. I think I have some painful mix of both, yet I still want to be personable.
2) I am absurdly self-conflicted. I hate people. But I also love people. Also I'm stupidly selfish but I care more about other people than myself.
3) I have something of a martyr complex that I've been fighting for the past year or so.
4) I am apathetic about pretty much anything and everything regarding myself, but I also seek approval from others.
5) I am ashamed and disgusted of being a sexual being even though, or possibly even because of, the fact that I am a complete pervert.

There will probably be more later.


----------



## Muln (Jan 28, 2015)

That ain't cool dude. Seriously, That ain't cool.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 28, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i like cats



I saw that and I still have the quote. For your sake I won't post it. 


But What you do to yourself comes off a lot like my old drug habit. I deserved to ruin my body. I didn't deserve better health or a future. I wanted to die young, preferably OD'ing. 

You need to treat it for what it is. An addiction. It's something that makes you feel good. The thing about addictions, is that you can only truly quit them for yourself. Me? I didn't start taking drugs for my parents. For my job or lack of a social life. So why would I quit for them? The answer is that I wasnt, and didn't. 

I had to quit for myself and I hope you can find it in you to do that likewise. 
Please note me if you'd like to talk. Don't bullshit about it either. If it's one thing I do know, it's addictions. And the pain and endorphin rush of what your habit hets you is nothing short of addiction.


----------



## Muln (Jan 28, 2015)

Good thing I wasn't the only one who read that. God only knows the dude is bleeding to his death as we speak.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

I saw it as well. I'd suggest taking up Redsavage on her offer. Talking helps a lot, believe me.

Also, one more confession for the night; the topic of addictions coming up made me feel like posting it.

I used to not be so perverse; in fact I was darn near asexual. Had romantic attraction (and was a diehard romanticist) but was fairly averse to sexual interaction. After dealing with my first serious heartbreak though, I became addicted to adult-oriented content as a sort of "sex for solace" for somebody hopeless at sexual interaction.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SexForSolace


----------



## KyryK (Jan 28, 2015)

Muln said:


> Good thing I wasn't the only one who read that. God only knows the dude is bleeding to his death as we speak.


He's not, that's all i feel i should say about it right now.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh no...


----------



## Muln (Jan 28, 2015)

I take suicide threats/jokes seriously (My sister tried to kill herself because of daddy issues)
I'm not good at giving advise. Most can be said to people who refuses to listen. It's nice to have people here who are sensible and good at giving advises


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

Holy shit! If I was around here ~hour ago I would have said something. But then again, I'm bad at advice.

This thread keeps me up at night sometimes...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> This thread keeps me up at night sometimes...



Yeah...I'm worried that someone who desperately needs help will post here, and there won't be anyone to answer it in time.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 28, 2015)

This thread has gotten real heavy in the past four or five hours....


----------



## Muln (Jan 28, 2015)

Shit can happen in a matter of minutes. Keep sharp everybody!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 28, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> This thread has gotten real heavy in the past four or five hours....



We're all worried...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I have real bad sleeping habits.
I get maybe 2 and a half to 3 hours of sleep per day.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

It's been longer than that. I lost it a week ago, and that set a lot of people off.  At least here, we are surrounded by friends.

But I hope whoever needs help out there in that chaotic world we call home, has a shoulder to lean on...

or a hand to hold...

Or a dog to pet...

Or just someone to talk to...

Maybe we are that person...

A paw to hold...

Fur to pet...

Or just here to bark, howl, or meow...

It's what we're here for.

In the meantime, I need sleep. Goodnight everybody.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have real bad sleeping habits.
> I get maybe 2 and a half to 3 hours of sleep per day.



MAYBE?!?! Plz get some rest. I wouldn't want you to pass out in the middle of a street or something


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 28, 2015)

time is moving on really quickly and its kinda scaring me. Next Monday I'm applying for college and in only 10 or so weeks (plus a few extra weeks for holidays) i have my final exams. I really am nervous about this because 10 weeks is not long at all.
If i do horribly...i probably won't get to go to college. I really want to go, i hate my high school so much.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

I have this gut feeling that Mika is gone for good


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I have this gut feeling that Mika is gone for good



Nope nope nope nope nope.  You're not allowed to say that.  Take it back.  


Dat Fahrenheit 451 reference...*slow claps*


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Nope nope nope nope nope.  You're not allowed to say that.  Take it back.
> 
> 
> Dat Fahrenheit 451 reference...*slow claps*



gut feelings can be wrong at times.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Also, I wonder if Ayttar will be back?


----------



## Demensa (Jan 28, 2015)

I confess I've read every post in this thread, without ever posting myself. 
(Which is actually startling when you realise that even at a conservative estimated reading rate of 3 minutes per page it would take upwards of _14 hours _to get through the whole thread.  I feel like such a creep...)


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

It's almost 2pm and I can't sleep.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Also, I wonder if Ayttar will be back?


As far as I can recall, both Mara and Ayattar are only temp banned, so I imagine they will be back eventually. Unless the colors have changed or something.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> As far as I can recall, both Mara and Ayattar are only temp banned, so I imagine they will be back eventually. Unless the colors have changed or something.



Red means perma-baned. Right?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Red means perma-baned. Right?



Yup
yellow is temp banned. Could be days, weeks, or a month
i am a temp ban veteran


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yup
> yellow is temp banned. Could be days, weeks, or a month
> i am a temp ban veteran



Thank you Volkodav. They can ban up to a month? wow 0_0


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Thank you Volkodav. They can ban up to a month? wow 0_0



I believe i was banned for a month yeah


----------



## Muln (Jan 28, 2015)

Why not a year? (I'm sorry. I mean)


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

Muln said:


> Why not a year? (I'm sorry. I mean)



Longest non perm ban is 1 month i think
i just stopped being a dick on here and havent been banned since


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 28, 2015)

I confess that... I'm not feeling quite adequate right now. Seeing posts like these makes me feel sad, and also useless, because most of the time I can't offer any honest-to-good help. So I also confess I like the fact there's people in this world who can actually offer such an advice and save people through it; we need more of that kind of advice and compassion for others. To all the people who are always there just to help, thank you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> MAYBE?!?! Plz get some rest. I wouldn't want you to pass out in the middle of a street or something



I haven't passed out in class for two days!!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 28, 2015)

I am probably going to disable my account for a while. this shouldnt happen anymore and besides i am losing track of my life with how much i let myself get distracted. 

I hate, hate putting my issues out in public like that. it makes me feel awful, but I get so many emotions that I start to just feel angry not being able to say anything without making myself scared of the response, or lack thereof. So i just...usually now i just get pent up and explode, and that is probably much worse.

thank you for the concern to anyone who offered it. i shouldnt have demanded it from you.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 28, 2015)

If it makes you feel better, or more at ease, then sure, leave for as much as you need. Only advice I can offer is that you don't keep it all to yourself; if you have someone you trust a lot into, and who also trusts and cares a lot for you, there is nothing to lose in asking for their help and understanding, and if they are good friends, they'll probably do all in their power to help you. This is probably going to sound clichÃ©d, and hard to do, but... in a situation such as yours (as much as I can understand it), there is no shame in asking for help when in distress, or once in a while. But if you don't want to ask for help, then, may you still have the necessary strength to keep going forward with your life. I hope there's always someone there for you, or that you can always push through it, whether you do it by yourself or with the aid of somebody.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I haven't passed out in class for two days!!



You will crash eventually. Sleep deprivation builds up over time.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 28, 2015)

Sleep deprivation can also cause loss of appetite and depression, both of which can be hard to crawl out of.
Get some sleep!


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd say always tell someone when your in distress , someone you trust though , wouldn't want your issue to get out unless you wanted it to

This thread seemed to get really serious when I started posting


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I challenge my depression by eating


----------



## Atemis (Jan 28, 2015)

I used to only sleep 2 hours a night back in high school as well. All it caused was stress and depression, I couldn't even do any work or enjoy anything because I was so stressed. My health plummeted as well, was too tired to exercise, too tired to go have fun with friends. It is a terrible thing.
You get into a cycle, you start playing games to relieve stress but you keep playing into the night to take your mind off reality. You're too busy playing games to do homework so instead you try to do it during lunch, you never have time to eat, when you get home you're too tired for dinner but cant sleep because of stress.

It's a vicious cycle you have to break.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I do get depression, and I'm stressed because of graduation and school, but I always try to eat lunch and work with my guard equipment every day for at least 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 28, 2015)

I confess that, from what little I've read of the _Silmarillion_, I don't think Tolkien's prose is too exciting. For the record, I've only gone from 'AnulindalÃ«' to the first chapter of 'Quenta Silmarillion'... which is... almost nothing, so I guess it's still too early to tell. But still, very little has actually happened, and what little has does so in the archaic and mildly stilted language Tolkien uses. I expected a bit more of lyrical flourish, to be honest... it'd come in handy now (and no, the part with the two trees didn't strike me as particularly lyrical); nothing so far really compares with Ovid's account of Narcissus's damnation, for example, or Homer's account of Diomedes's badassery. He's missing that little personal intromission as a narrator-writer that makes the story feel less formal and more humane.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 28, 2015)

Tolkien always spent too much time world building IMO. A lot of readers like that, I find it tedious and prefer writers like G. R.R. Martin who found a good balance between detail and action.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 28, 2015)

There's been such a strange energy about this place lately.  I hope everyone is ok...or reaching out to someone they know and trust If they aren't.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> There's been such a strange energy about this place lately.  I hope everyone is ok...or reaching out to someone they know and trust If they aren't.


I agree. It feels more unstable.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I agree. It feels more unstable.



It's because Mika is gone.


----------



## Ieono (Jan 28, 2015)

I oftentimes don't have reliable internet access these days, and I don't really miss it all that much.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I agree. It feels more unstable.



I've only had a month under my belt here, and the general mood has usually been light, joking, open, and friendly. The change is throwing me for a loop.

I also confess that I sometimes feel like I jumped into posting here too soon, rather than lurking and reading a bit more first.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 28, 2015)

I once texted my girlfriend "Baby, it's 3 am I must be lonely..." at 3am


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 28, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I am probably going to disable my account for a while. this shouldnt happen anymore and besides i am losing track of my life with how much i let myself get distracted.
> 
> I hate, hate putting my issues out in public like that. it makes me feel awful, but I get so many emotions that I start to just feel angry not being able to say anything without making myself scared of the response, or lack thereof. So i just...usually now i just get pent up and explode, and that is probably much worse.
> 
> thank you for the concern to anyone who offered it. i shouldnt have demanded it from you.



Take care, amigo.

@Ursus

I spent maybe 20 minutes lurking in '12, and I thought "nope". Came back a few months ago and dived in headfirst. It's been awesome.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 28, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I also confess that I sometimes feel like I jumped into posting here too soon, rather than lurking and reading a bit more first.


I didn't really lurk either when I first joined, I just popped right in. I'd say you're a great addition to this community, you didn't go running off like most of the new members I've seen anyway. 

I confess that someone may have to take the initiative to say something weird and interesting to change the mood here.. It might be me, but I have no good ideas...


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 28, 2015)

I confess that it has been years since I sketched or drew something. Just started again because of FA/FAF And I have you all to thank for it.


----------



## Gator (Jan 28, 2015)

...i keep considering using my grandma's foot spa because my feets have been destroyed by work.  but when i read "soothing features to enhance your footcare indulgence", i am put off.  i'm not ready for this yet.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 28, 2015)

Haha. Okay. I'll bite. 

I've made a point masturbate or have sex while under the influence of every drug I've tried (or attempt to at least). 

Things that enhance sexual pleasure/performance: Alcohol, weed, MDMA, cocaine 

Things that make it difficult/boring to get off: shrooms, acid, 25-i, hydrocodone/zaneys/pills 

Impossible to get off/get aroused: DMT

For the most part psychedelics and pills tend to be the most difficult to have any fun. 
By far MDMA (molly) was the most pleasurable. Then again, EVERYTHING feels like sex with molly. Love to chill with some heavy bass on that stuff. Feels incredible. 

God does the morning after suck though. I only did a single night's worth. How ravers go days on that stuff is beyond me.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't even know what half those things are, oh dear... (for the rÃ©cord, I've never tried any drugs, and don't plan to either).

Confieso que... no, no, ni en espaÃ±ol me interesa decirlo.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> It's because Mika is gone.



You forget that these forums where around long before Mika joined. People come and go. As much as i miss Ayttar and Mika the forums will continue on.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 28, 2015)

I confess that I prefer small boobs to big boobs.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

I haven't played a game in two weeks. And thanks to my animations classes, probably never will again.
Also I used to be a cronic swimmer. I miss the water.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 28, 2015)

I confess that I get addicted to one type of food easily. For example I'll go months eating the exact same thing and make myself sick off it and then repeat the process all over again with a new food.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 28, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I don't even know what half those things are, oh dear... (for the rÃ©cord, I've never tried any drugs, and don't plan to either).
> 
> Confieso que... no, no, ni en espaÃ±ol me interesa decirlo.



Good! I'm glad to hear one more person who shakes their head at them. 

Most drugs can be classified as three things. Stimulants.(uppers) Depressants.(downers) And Psychedelics. And they sort of all do the same thing in very differents ways. Downers relax, mellow, and inhibit motor function.  Uppers get you excited, burn up a lot of seritonin (happy and feel good chemicals in the brain), and increase heart rate activity. And psychedelics, well, they scramble receptors in the brain and make you think backwards and upside down on certain circuits. Visual and physical hallucinations.

I feel like everyone should trip once, but only if they feel a meditative need. Sometimes becoming a different person to think about yourself can be very enlightening. But also terrifying. Not for the faint of heart. It was on molly that I came to terms with my addiction and my need to get my shit straight. I have this thing I wrote, a letter to my sober self. I'll have to hunt around for it. It was a pretty scathing review of my life written by yours truly. I wrote down undeniable facts about my poor state that I could no linger refuse.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 28, 2015)

@Red: Marijuana is my single most favorite aphrodisiac, ever.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 28, 2015)

That's an utterly fascinating view.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 28, 2015)

I've taken Speed and Marijuana. Don't know what the who whole love for them is, I didn't enjoy them.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> @Red: Marijuana is my single most favorite aphrodisiac, ever.



Looks like you might have to find a new drug. HEY JTREKKIE! GET OVER HERE! 

Sorry.that was stupid joke. Ignore it.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm on the same page as Ariosto. Never taken them, don't plan to. Same goes for Alcohol.
I have a clear and conscious grip on my life, I especially don't want anything affecting that.

Edit: This is off topic, but I just turned to my right just now and saw my cat licking a Jesus picture. :0


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Mostly just caffeine (that I get from coffee and soda). Many are addicted to this proactive drug.
I been tried to wane myself off it with fruit juices such as apple and orange juice. but it's a constant struggle.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I've taken Speed and Marijuana. Don't know what the who whole love for them is, I didn't enjoy them.



you must have got ripped bro


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 28, 2015)

Its about what and how you know your body will react on certain substances. I know that I will never touch any MDMA, ecstasy, meth, heroin...the hard drugs. 

I know I can have a couple drinks socially, but know when my body tells me to stop.  I also do smoke MJ on a semi-regular basis.  

Responsibility is the key to safety.  Knowing yourself and your body.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 28, 2015)

Another weird confession from me - 

I really wish I could gain more weight. I've been stuck between 10 stone - 10.5 stone (140 - 147 pounds) for the past 3 years but my ideal weight should be 11.5 stone ( 161 ), it actually annoys me that I can't seem to gain weight past a certain threshold. I've also learned that being slightly overweight is healthier than slightly underweight which is another reason it annoys me so much. I don't understand why I can't gain weight as I am 
1 - Lazy
2 - Very little exercise
3 - Eat a lot of food (granted it is 2 big meals one in the morning one in the evening )
4 - Gamer.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Another weird confession from me -
> 
> I really wish I could gain more weight. I've been stuck between 10 stone - 10.5 stone (140 - 147 pounds) for the past 3 years but my ideal weight should be 11.5 stone ( 161 ), it actually annoys me that I can't seem to gain weight past a certain threshold. I've also learned that being slightly overweight is healthier than slightly underweight which is another reason it annoys me so much. I don't understand why I can't gain weight as I am
> 1 - Lazy
> ...



I'm 115 pounds, and I can't gain any weight either.
Metabolism struggles... :v


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Another weird confession from me -
> 
> I really wish I could gain more weight. I've been stuck between 10 stone - 10.5 stone (140 - 147 pounds) for the past 3 years but my ideal weight should be 11.5 stone ( 161 ), it actually annoys me that I can't seem to gain weight past a certain threshold. I've also learned that being slightly overweight is healthier than slightly underweight which is another reason it annoys me so much. I don't understand why I can't gain weight as I am
> 1 - Lazy
> ...





Kleric said:


> I'm 115 pounds, and I can't gain any weight either.
> Metabolism struggles... :v



You consider not gaining weight a bad thing?


----------



## Gator (Jan 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Another weird confession from me -
> 
> I really wish I could gain more weight. I've been stuck between 10 stone - 10.5 stone (140 - 147 pounds) for the past 3 years but my ideal weight should be 11.5 stone ( 161 ), it actually annoys me that I can't seem to gain weight past a certain threshold. I've also learned that being slightly overweight is healthier than slightly underweight which is another reason it annoys me so much. I don't understand why I can't gain weight as I am
> 1 - Lazy
> ...



live healthier imo.  get in decent shape, develop a little muscle (this would increase your weight, too; fat weighs less), worry more about getting what you need than reaching a specific number.  talk to a doctor if you're having legit problems with your weight, though, especially while on a healthy diet and getting regular exercise; there could be an underlying issue that needs to be treated.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 28, 2015)

Everytime I go to my psychiatrist I always try and raise my prescribed dosage of adderall because I've grown borderline addicted to it. At least I get shit done.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 28, 2015)

I am about cosign a friend to get a new car and I am feeling kind of nervous about it. I trust him to be able to handle it and he can easily afford it with his situation. What is making me nervous is making sure my parents don't find out and making sure I don't get scolded if they do find out. They would never approve of me doing this but I am the only one that can cosign for him.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Even... is now gone too..


----------



## Atemis (Jan 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Another weird confession from me -
> 
> I really wish I could gain more weight. I've been stuck between 10 stone - 10.5 stone (140 - 147 pounds) for the past 3 years but my ideal weight should be 11.5 stone ( 161 ), it actually annoys me that I can't seem to gain weight past a certain threshold. I've also learned that being slightly overweight is healthier than slightly underweight which is another reason it annoys me so much. I don't understand why I can't gain weight as I am
> 1 - Lazy
> ...



Youre not eating enough simple as that, you may think you are but you are not, it's actually a common mistake.
as other users have said you should try to gain muscle mass rather than fat, exercise, balance your carbs and protein, also calorie count.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Everytime I go to my psychiatrist I always try and raise my prescribed dosage of adderall because I've grown borderline addicted to it. At least I get shit done.



Not fucking cool. People like you are the reason people like me can't go in and easily get medication we need.
When I finally had the balls to go to the doctors about Xanax (took me SEVEN YEARS to muster up the courage), there was a fucking sign on the door saying "we do not hand out prescriptions"
Why?
BECAUSE OF PEOPLE LIKE YOU, WHO BULLSHIT THEIR WAY INTO GETTING MEDICATION AND ABUSING IT.
I was about to walk away and go home, but I decided to push through with it and see a doctor, who prescribed me Xanax.

Get some fucking help.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Even... is now gone too..



Let's just hope that they all return refreshed.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Let's just hope that they all return refreshed.



I hope so too


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 28, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I'm 115 pounds, and I can't gain any weight either.
> Metabolism struggles... :v



I've been stuck at like 240-250 pounds since I was 18, It won't go up or down, it just stays on that level its really weird, I mean I like it as I like this body type but its just weird that I won't lose as I have tried relentlessly along with dieting but maybe shifted like 5 pounds after 2 month.

My body is strange.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been around 185-195 for awhile. I eat healthy usually and exercise often. My friends are <100 lbs but they eat fast food and junk.

Metabolisms are weird.

On a side note, we should throw a forum party for when Mara/Ayattar/Evan return. Something the comic thread could do.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I've taken Speed and Marijuana. Don't know what the who whole love for them is, I didn't enjoy them.



Oh god speed is my weakness...that's really the only thing i can really still see myself doing and enjoying.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

yall are gonna get infracted up the ass, i swear


----------



## Luki (Jan 28, 2015)

I have sort of a mental block for these things, I could never let myself do any of these drugs.
Sucks feeling like a party pooper :I


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> yall are gonna get infracted up the ass, i swear



should people do like they do on drug forums and just say "SWIM really likes this specific drug" (SWIM being 'someone who isn't me')? Speed is moderately legal. they sell some kinds at the gas station, even!


----------



## Kleric (Jan 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> I have sort of a mental block for these things, I could never let myself do any of these drugs.
> Sucks feeling like a party pooper :I


No worries, you're not alone.
Come, join me in defecating on their party.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> I have sort of a mental block for these things, I could never let myself do any of these drugs.
> Sucks feeling like a party pooper :I



Your probability better off not doing that stuff.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 28, 2015)

I think everyone should try a psychedelic drug at least once, considering you have a healthy mind and are not currently suffering from depression. Shrooms brought back a lot of repressed memories and made me realize things about the people around me that my sober mind otherwise would not have - including bad habits about myself. It really opens up your third eye and gives you a taste of that dimension that we all know exist, but just can't tap into at will. As for LSD...lets just say I've never laughed so hard in my life!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I think everyone should try a psychedelic drug at least once, considering you have a healthy mind and are not currently suffering from depression. Shrooms brought back a lot of repressed memories and made me realize things about the people around me that my sober mind otherwise would not have - including bad habits about myself. It really opens up your third eye and gives you a taste of that dimension that we all know exist, but just can't tap into at will. As for LSD...lets just say I've never laughed so hard in my life!



Caffeine is psychoactive, so there ya go. 

But really, no, we shouldn't all try strong psychoactive drugs. I don't think governments should prohibit all strong psychoactives for recreational use, but I think encouraging their frivelous use is irresponsible.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 28, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Caffeine is psychoactive, so there ya go.
> 
> But really, no, we shouldn't all try strong psychoactive drugs. I don't think governments should prohibit all strong psychoactives for recreational use, but I think encouraging their frivelous use is irresponsible.



Well that's fine, you can think whatever you'd like too. But whether I encourage their use or not, I'm not coercing anyone to put anything they didn't decide to put into their body anyway. Doctors get paid to recommend that people put legitimately toxic drugs into their bodies, but since there isn't a big taxable industry behind marijuana and psychedelics I guess those are out of the picture. Have you ever done a psychedelic or do you just bite the propaganda? It's a life experience I personally believe. You get out of the experience what you want. If your weak minded or mentally ill, obviously you're going to have a bad time. If you're confident in yourself and expect a positive experience of self-reflection and ego cleansing then you'll be rewarded. Consider this merely a suggestion. You're all adults, so don't just take my word for it. Think for yourself and just live.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Not fucking cool. People like you are the reason people like me can't go in and easily get medication we need.
> When I finally had the balls to go to the doctors about Xanax (took me SEVEN YEARS to muster up the courage), there was a fucking sign on the door saying "we do not hand out prescriptions"
> Why?
> BECAUSE OF PEOPLE LIKE YOU, WHO BULLSHIT THEIR WAY INTO GETTING MEDICATION AND ABUSING IT.
> ...



But I actually legitimately need it you silly fucker.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 28, 2015)

I have had many heated debates about this topic with my strictly left-wing man-friend (I identify as a centrist because I have a mish-mash of strong left and right views). I confess I have very strong far right views surrounding [illegal] drugs, and for only the fact that my ex 4 years ago, when desperate, on the edge of losing his shit, ignored all the love I was offering him, and turned to drugs instead. I HATED him for that. I still do.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm...actually inclined to agree with Snu. But that's obviously personal experience. Out of all the drugs I did, it was the psychedelics that actually put me in the mindstate of recognizing what was good and bad in my life. 

Obviously, shit like cocaine and booze made me a fucking asshole and I couldn't handle my shit. 

It's all personal opinion, and I certainly don't judge anyone who currently agrees with the strict laws in place.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I think everyone should try a psychedelic drug at least once, considering you have a healthy mind and are not currently suffering from depression. Shrooms brought back a lot of repressed memories and made me realize things about the people around me that my sober mind otherwise would not have - including bad habits about myself. It really opens up your third eye and gives you a taste of that dimension that we all know exist, but just can't tap into at will. As for LSD...lets just say I've never laughed so hard in my life!



No. That sounds like a bad idea. there is other, safer ways to tap into your old memories.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> No. That sounds like a bad idea. there is other, safer ways to tap into your old memories.



Funny enough, a study was done using MDMA as a cure for soldier's PTSD, and it showed incredible promise. This was done in a controlled environment with soldiers who had previously shown no desire to use any type of recreational substance. 

Here's an article quote. 


> â€œIt changed my perspective on the entire experience of working at ground zero,â€ said Patrick, a 46-year-old living in San Francisco, who worked long hours in the rubble after the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks searching in vain for survivors, as desperate family members of the victims looked on, pleading for information. â€œAt times I had this beautiful, peaceful feeling down in the pit, that I had a purpose, that I was doing what I needed to be doing. And I began in therapy to identify with that,â€ rather than the guilt and sadness.
> 
> The Mithoefers administer the MDMA in two doses over one long therapy session, which comes after a series of weekly nondrug sessions to prepare. Three to five weeks later, they perform another drug-assisted session; and again, patients engage in 90-minute nondrug therapy before and after, once each week.
> 
> Most have found that their score on a standard measure of symptoms â€” general anxiety, hyperarousal, depression, nightmares â€” drops by about 75 percent. That is more than twice the relief experienced by people who get psychotherapy without MDMA, the Mithoefers said.




Take ALL articles with a grain of salt. For one, NY Times mixed up the distinction between Ecstasy and MDMA (aka Molly). Ecstasy is usually MDMA cut with cocaine/heroin/etc. Interesting how they mixed that up...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I dunno about drugs it's just...
I've always wanted to try once but...
With my personality I'm scared I'll get addicted and my depression will worsen.
I'm already suicidal to some extent and.. I'm scared that they're just gonna do more damage...


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I dunno about drugs it's just...
> I've always wanted to try once but...
> With my personality I'm scared I'll get addicted and my depression will worsen.
> I'm already suicidal to some extent and.. I'm scared that they're just gonna do more damage...



Then this is precisely why you DONT use. 
We have free will. 
We're allowed to use it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Then this is precisely why you DONT use.
> We have free will.
> We're allowed to use it.



Depression and suicidal tendencies aside...
I'm also too poor to afford any sort of drug anyway.
My family is in so much debt and I just feel...
Useless.
I'm just so fucking useless, I can't do anything to help.
I've tried getting a job but no one hires me.
I can't drive yet, I can't do anything but mooch off of them...
God, sometimes I feel like if I'm gone everything will be so much easier...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But I actually legitimately need it you silly fucker.



You admitted to upping your dosage and getting an "addiction" because you like it.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 28, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Let's just hope that they all return refreshed.


I'm genuinely terrified that Evan won't.


Kleric said:


> I confess that someone may have to take the initiative to say something weird and interesting to change the mood here.. It might be me, but I have no good ideas...


Well weird i can do. Future roommate gave my Skype details to one of his friends earlier and the second thing that i said when we spoke ended up starting a random RP where i was being as odd as i possibly could. Highlights include 4 drunk Englishmen with a vuvuzela living in my ass since the 2010 world cup, a guy that worked in the human resources department of an office wearing his severed hand as a necklace and taping objects to it because he couldn't come to terms with his hand getting cut off and an alcoholic men at work roadsign that was neglecting its family. This was the first time we've spoken to each other beyond an introduction.


----------



## Ieono (Jan 28, 2015)

Although I will never partake in recreational drug use, I feel that some people may never attain higher states of being without them. Some people are just too restricted mentally to do so without a bit of "help".


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 28, 2015)

KyryK said:


> I'm genuinely terrified that Evan won't.


The possibility is terrifying indeed. I hope he'll return, I really do.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I dunno about drugs it's just...
> I've always wanted to try once but...
> With my personality I'm scared I'll get addicted and my depression will worsen.
> I'm already suicidal to some extent and.. I'm scared that they're just gonna do more damage...



Can you get medical marijuana where you live? It can treat depression.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Can you get medical marijuana where you live? It can treat depression.



Again, no money.
And I don't believe it's legal in Texas or Arkansas.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd really like to try shrooms for my cluster headaches but I don't want to be thrown in jail and also have cluster headaches


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You admitted to upping your dosage and getting an "addiction" because you like it.



Yes, but it doesn't mean I just randomly decided to get a prescription because I wanted some drugs. I simply upped the dosage I was already receiving. I don't see what the big issue is.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 28, 2015)

Guys...careful...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Yes, but it doesn't mean I just randomly decided to get a prescription because I wanted some drugs. I simply upped the dosage I was already receiving. I don't see what the big issue is.



I never said you faked having a mental illness to get drugs. My issue is that you're bullshitting your doctor in order to increase your prescription so you can abuse drugs.
People like you are why people like me are faced with "we do not hand out prescription" signs at doctors office
I remember I was in there getting Xanax and this dude came in complaining about his neck that was sooooo sooooorrre broooooo, i think i need oxy contin. he was bullshitting an injury, but i have no respect for people who abuse prescription drugs.


----------



## Zop (Jan 28, 2015)

Sometimes, after I finish eating a super fatass meal that is substantially larger than usual, the song "We are the champions" goes through my head. Like, I take the last bite of my second cheeseburger and I think "weeeee are the champions, my frie-ends..."


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I never said you faked having a mental illness to get drugs. My issue is that you're bullshitting your doctor in order to increase your prescription so you can abuse drugs.
> People like you are why people like me are faced with "we do not hand out prescription" signs at doctors office
> I remember I was in there getting Xanax and this dude came in complaining about his neck that was sooooo sooooorrre broooooo, i think i need oxy contin. he was bullshitting an injury, but i have no respect for people who abuse prescription drugs.



Well considering a psychiatrist's job is to give prescriptions I don't see how I'm fucking up anything. It's not like a psychiatrist is just going to not do their job because someone bullshits a little.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 28, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Although I will never partake in recreational drug use, I feel that some people may never attain higher states of being without them. Some people are just too restricted mentally to do so without a bit of "help".



Typical elitist response from a self-reightous person.  Some of the greatest minds have used psychedelics to enhance their consciousness. I'm not buying your rhetoric. They too must have taken them because they were inadequate. In my humble opinion,  I'm willing to bet that someone who has taken psychedelic drugs responsibly is perhaps better off than you intellectually. After all, they actually understand their effects and can attest to a valid experience. You on the other hand - well I guess you can keep on blowing smoke. Human beings have been consuming psychedelics for thousands of years to use as stepping stones to connect with their spirits and perceived spirits above our understanding. They have also taken them just to get fucked up. I fail to see how that is wrong so long as they aren't hurting anyone. It's the same primitive behavior that drives you to intoxicate your mind with alcohol. Different tool, same desire, wayyyy less practical. You don't have to like drugs man, that's perfectly okay! But watch your condescending mouth because quite frankly,  nobody likes it when their intelligence is insulted. You wouldn't want to hurt my feelings now would you...would you?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well considering a psychiatrist's job is to give prescriptions I don't see how I'm fucking up anything. It's not like a psychiatrist is just going to not do their job because someone bullshits a little.



Uhhh
Yes
Yes, a responsible psychiatrist will not up a dosage if they believe someone is abusing drugs.
Do you think I don't fucking know this shit. I have to sit down in a meeting with my doctor *every single time* I go in to get a refill of Xanax. I have to do this because of people like you, who bullshit and cheat their way into upping drugs to fill an addiction.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Uhhh
> Yes
> Yes, a responsible psychiatrist will not up a dosage if they believe someone is abusing drugs.
> Do you think I don't fucking know this shit. I have to sit down in a meeting with my doctor *every single time* I go in to get a refill of Xanax. I have to do this because of people like you, who bullshit and cheat their way into upping drugs to fill an addiction.



Wow, it's almost as if I have to do the same fucking thing! Wow! Don't go off on people if when you don't know all the details.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Wow, it's almost as if I have to do the same fucking thing! Wow! Don't go off on people if when you don't know all the details.



Yeah but the difference between you and I is that I don't bullshit to my doctor. You bullshit during these meetings and are the reason these meetings even happen. I don't want to sit in a fucking discussion with my doctor, I have social anxiety and take xanax for it. I want to be in and out of there in 5 seconds, not have my doctor prod me to see if I'm addicted to Xanax and trying to up my dosage.
Whatever dude. Maybe one day you'll become full blown addicted to your meds and I'll just laugh and say I told you so.


----------



## Luki (Jan 28, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> Typical elitist response from a self-reightous person.  Some of the greatest minds have used psychedelics to enhance their consciousness. I'm not buying your rhetoric. They too must have taken them because they were inadequate. In my humble opinion,  I'm willing to bet that someone who has taken psychedelic drugs responsibly is perhaps better off than you intellectually. After all, they actually understand their effects and can attest to a valid experience. You on the other hand - well I guess you can keep on blowing smoke. Human beings have been consuming psychedelics for thousands of years to use as stepping stones to connect with their spirits and perceived spirits above our understanding. They have also taken them just to get fucked up. I fail to see how that is wrong so long as they aren't hurting anyone. It's the same primitive behavior that drives you to intoxicate your mind with alcohol. Different tool, same desire, wayyyy less practical. You don't have to like drugs man, that's perfectly okay! But watch your condescending mouth because quite frankly,  nobody likes it when their intelligence is insulted. You wouldn't want to hurt my feelings now would you...would you?


Am I missing something? It sounded like he was on your side...


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

Can we NOT be hostile at one another in the Confessions thread please? If you have to argue, it should probably be in PMs. I kinda thought of this thread as a sort of "Safe place".


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yeah but the difference between you and I is that I don't bullshit to my doctor. You bullshit during these meetings and are the reason these meetings even happen. I don't want to sit in a fucking discussion with my doctor, I have social anxiety and take xanax for it. I want to be in and out of there in 5 seconds, not have my doctor prod me to see if I'm addicted to Xanax and trying to up my dosage.
> Whatever dude. Maybe one day you'll become full blown addicted to your meds and I'll just laugh and say I told you so.



You can spare 10-15 minutes of your life.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 28, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Can we NOT be hostile at one another in the Confessions thread please? If you have to argue, it should probably be in PMs. I kinda thought of this thread as a sort of "Safe place".



Thank you. Thank you. THANK YOU!


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> Am I missing something? It sounded like he was on your side...



Seemed condescending to me. He'll be okay either way. It's only two strangers on the internet after all!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You can spare 10-15 minutes of your life.



Yeah no, you don't understand Social Anxiety Disorder. I need to take Xanax beforehand, just to go see him.


----------



## Ieono (Jan 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> Am I missing something? It sounded like he was on your side...



I was, which is why it was weird reading that response, haha.

 I don't think drugs are for everyone, but there are benefits to be had to people who use them responsibly.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

I think responsible use is the biggest point. I've never taken any drugs, and the hardest thing I'd ever want to take would be mary-J (maybe ecstasy if somebody had a consistent formula), but I think that people should have the right to enjoy drugs as long as they aren't harming anybody else or becoming self-destructive with the habit. 


There are very few physical pleasures in this world, why should we limit what few of them we can access?


Again, responsible use. An adult who's doing it out of choice doesn't need to be babied.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Can we NOT be hostile at one another in the Confessions thread please? If you have to argue, it should probably be in PMs. I kinda thought of this thread as a sort of "Safe place".


Am I not allow to express shit that bothers me here?


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Am I not allow to express shit that bothers me here?



We have a Rants and Raves section. Use it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

*grabs more popcorn


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> We have a Rants and Raves section. Use it.


I confess that I've grown up and witnessed drug addicts abusing prescription medication to such extent that they looked like literal zombies. These zombies would come over and try to get money, pills, etc off of me and my family.
These upstanding citizens of society then go off to the doctor's office and lie to get more prescription medication. If they aren't able to bullshit their way through a doctor's office, they will steal pills off of their elderly parents.
I confess that these people are the reason why I and many others have such difficulty getting prescription medication from doctors, and I confess that this is the exact reason why it took me seven years to finally muster up the courage to see one, only to be on the verge of walking away when I saw a sign on the door put up to discourage prescription drug abusers.
I confess that I love the thought of a prescription drug abuser turning into the zombie metamorphosis. They become almost braindead, shuffling around and being sneaky. Eventually they look like they've aged 30 years or so and their skin begins to turn a greyish blue colour. Not sure why this is but I confess that I love it.
Eventually they die from it (they all do, all of them. met many who died from it) and nobody really cares.

Good enough for you?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 28, 2015)

Y'all need to chill the fuck out and read a book or something.

Edit: I confess I don't read books that often at all.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 28, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> We have a Rants and Raves section. Use it.



This is a discussion forum. 

Get the fuck outta here if you cannot handle a civil agrument.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> This is a discussion forum.
> 
> Get the fuck outta here if you cannot handle a civil agrument.



There's a difference between a civil *argument and just being hostile.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 28, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> There's a difference between a civil *argument and just being hostile.



Do we have to dance around the issue not to be hostile? What is your definition?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

*Popcorn overflows while hitting refresh


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> *Popcorn overflows.



You came too early. Is...is that your confession?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 28, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> There's a difference between a civil *argument and just being hostile.



I'm not being hostile. 
I've been infracted and banned more times than I can count. I know what hostile is.
That being said, I'm willing to drop the discussion now.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm not being hostile.
> I've been infracted and banned more times than I can count. I know what hostile is.
> That being said, I'm willing to drop the discussion now.



That's probably for the best for everyone. Thank you.
We can change the discussion to something else, like... Iroh from The Last Airbender. That old guy is awesome. I wanna hang out and drink tea with him.


----------



## Luki (Jan 28, 2015)

Drug related confession, some of my worst my memories as a kid and young teen is from times when I was around people who were high on something or other.

I guess my complete reluctance to indulge in any of these things comes from there ._.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Do we have to dance around the issue not to be hostile? What is your definition?



I wouldn't even really call it hostile. I mean we may differ in opinion but he don't hate each other or something since that would be stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 28, 2015)

I will, some time before I die, try some kind of psychedelic.  The rest of it just sounds like a pointless waste of time, money, and neurons.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 28, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I wouldn't even really call it hostile. I mean we may differ in opinion but he don't hate each other or something since that would be stupid.



I know, Pastry-kun. You've always showed a great confidence and mutual respect for other's right to disagree. This "let's all be sweet and sugary and make faf a big general chat thread" trend just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Ieono (Jan 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> Drug related confession, some of my worst my memories as a kid and young teen is from times when I was around people who were high on something or other.
> 
> I guess my complete reluctance to indulge in any of these things comes from there ._.



Same here, bub.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I tend to shut out most of my problems by burying myself in my hobbies, mostly, colorguard, music and the internet.
I usually bottle most of the my problems up until they're gone.


----------



## Feste (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the moral of the story is...Don't take Cocaine. Seriously, I have seen some f**ked up people on cocaine, and I'm never sure they'll survive the night.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 28, 2015)

Feste said:


> I think the moral of the story is...Don't take Cocaine. Seriously, I have seen some f**ked up people on cocaine, and I'm never sure they'll survive the night.



[yt]watch?v=udNHsk57f24[/yt]


----------



## Atemis (Jan 28, 2015)

I confess Shu that your avatar makes me wonder, do you always sit at your computer naked?


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 28, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I confess Shu that your avatar makes me wonder, do you always sit at your computer naked?



Yes. Any further questions?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Can we NOT be hostile at one another in the Confessions thread please? If you have to argue, it should probably be in PMs. I kinda thought of this thread as a sort of "Safe place".



No. Don't. We don't need a peacekeeper. We don't need a white knight. That's why we have mods. If the mod feel they have gone to far then they will deal with them. Not you.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> No. Don't. We don't need a peacekeeper. We don't need a white knight. That's why we have mods. If the mod feel they have gone to far then they will deal with them. Not you.



Hey, I'm a white knight/peacekeeper at heart...but this is the internet, and as you said, that's why the mods are here.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> Yes. Any further questions?



Must... resist.. bad.. pun..

Sounds like the naked truth to me..


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

The mods will deal with it when they check in.

In the meantime...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> The mods will deal with it when they check in.
> 
> In the meantime...




Ahh. No fair.. I want some popcorn ..


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

Man I love popcorn. I must confess though, I don't care for crackerjacks. </evilabomination>


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh yes, cracker jacks. I used to love getting the toys.. To bad the 'toys' are now just sheets of paper.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeeaah, isn't like... the most you get out of them a really lame sticker or temp-tattoo or something now?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 29, 2015)

I confess.
I just broke someone's heart like... an hour ago...


*L E V E L_ U P!
*
​


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Yeeaah, isn't like... the most you get out of them a really lame sticker or temp-tattoo or something now?



yeah


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 29, 2015)

This is the only place I feel safe talking about my issues, knowing that people are going to offer their advice without judging anything, I don't want to see it turn to crap with people arguing with each other left and right.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> without judging anything



Yeah...about that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> This is the only place I feel safe talking about my issues, knowing that people are going to offer their advice without judging anything, I don't want to see it turn to crap with people arguing with each other left and right.



Oh a hugbox then. 

Arguing/discussion is what this forum is about...the only subforum that doesn't allow for that is the forum games part. If you mean you want people to be civil, I can get with that. But the day we stop discussing shit is the day I leave.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 29, 2015)

I know I judge everyone here on a daily basis ;v


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

OH MY GOD HEWGE TURNED BLUE


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> OH MY GOD HEWGE TURNED BLUE



I thought he was always blue. Wasn't he always blue?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> This is the only place I feel safe talking about my issues, knowing that people are going to offer their advice without judging anything, I don't want to see it turn to crap with people arguing with each other left and right.



But that's what FA mainsite is for.

Crap. I double posted.. sorry


----------



## Kleric (Jan 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I thought he was always blue. Wasn't he always blue?


He was blue, but he was brown & physical during isuckatdrawing's days of coming here... then he became blue & ectoplasmic again.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

I thought the FA mainsite was for posting "I hate this place, leaving forever!" messages every few months.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> I thought the FA mainsite was for posting "I hate this place, leaving forever!" messages every few months.



;3 If you were around in 2011-2013 you woulda seen that a lot on here too.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> I thought the FA mainsite was for posting "I hate this place, leaving forever!" messages every few months.



That also happened during 'the great Weasyl migration' earlier last year.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 29, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I confess.
> I just broke someone's heart like... an hour ago...
> 
> 
> ...



What about your's?


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh a hugbox then.
> Arguing/discussion is what this forum is about...the only subforum that doesn't allow for that is the forum games part. If you mean you want people to be civil, I can get with that. But the day we stop discussing shit is the day I leave.



I think we can afford to dedicate one lone topic to not arguing. That doesn't seem like much to ask for. It's not like we're saying "you should never argue on this entire forum, EVER!"


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> What about your's?



He went up a level.. what does that mean?


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> He went up a level.. what does that mean?



Well, I noticed that the HP bar in his sig was topped off...


----------



## Kleric (Jan 29, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> What about your's?


Oh please, I have no heart! :0


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Oh please, I have no heart! :0



That is so sad. You can have this one.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

how is it beating with no blood 
Is it an Air Heart or something? We got an airbender in here?


----------



## Gator (Jan 29, 2015)

now i'm craving me some chicken hearts.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> That is so sad. You can have this one.


-Goes to an Alchemy table-
-Creates potion of Damage Magicka-


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> I think we can afford to dedicate one lone topic to not arguing. That doesn't seem like much to ask for. It's not like we're saying "you should never argue on this entire forum, EVER!"



Gather round, lil orc and I'll tell you the tale of The General Time Wasting Thread. It was a time of peace and tranquility, 2012.  A haven for the softer residents of FAF existed nestled in the bosom of our own dear Mentova who at that time was just a wee mod over forum games and The Den (community discussion as the bards now sing of it).  

It was a glorious place with green grasses and sunshine and laughter. No matter how bitterly cold the other threads, the GTWT had warm breezes and sometimes (it has been whispered) mods themselves would take time to jape with us lowly userfolk. And all was good. 

Then a darkness covered the land!! Dirty, sexy, homosexual arts were posted on that blessed board and no one even tagged NSFW. IT WAS BLASPHEMY!!!!! So the grand high gods of FAF converged their powers and sent Corto (the fair yet obedient reaper of souls) to close off that piece of heaven for all time. 

And that my, Percy-Lyn is why you live in such a time without refuge and Original Sin.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

...So we can't not argue, because if we don't argue, everything in the topic will devolve into a gay orgy.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Kleric said:


> -Goes to an Alchemy table-
> -Creates potion of Damage Magicka-



.so.. that's what happened to the last one..


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> ...So we can't not argue, because if we don't argue, everything in the topic will devolve into a gay orgy.



;3 It's the reason you don't have a General Time Wasting Thread. Which is the haven you seek.


----------



## Gator (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> ...So we can't not argue, because if we don't argue, everything in the topic will devolve into a gay orgy.



well, i haven't been posting here for long, but from the looks of things... yep.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

...Duly noted. I'll attempt to be more argumentative in the future. >->;


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> ...Duly noted. I'll attempt to be more argumentative in the future. >->;



I'm so proud of you *sniff*. I think I'm going to cry :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> ...Duly noted. I'll attempt to be more argumentative in the future. >->;



I see you might be confused. 

You want a thread where arguments (even civil ones) don't happen. I think the closest thing we ever got to that was a very old mega thread we had that was like a chat thread. Actually sometimes arguments happened on there but they weren't over hot topics which I guess is what you really cannot handle. 

Sadly, because the mods don't want a certain incident to occur again we'll never have one again. So please don't try to get people to not discuss things on this discussion forum.


----------



## Gator (Jan 29, 2015)

wow, an entire day somehow slipped past me unnoticed.  i was absolutely sure today was tuesday.  it wasn't.  i... i don't know what's going on in my life.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I see you might be confused.
> 
> You want a thread where arguments (even civil ones) don't happen. I think the closest thing we ever got to that was a very old mega thread we had that was like a chat thread. Actually sometimes arguments happened on there but they weren't over hot topics which I guess is what you really cannot handle.
> 
> Sadly, because the mods don't want a certain incident to occur again we'll never have one again. So please don't try to get people to not discuss things on this discussion forum.



That explains why they close chat threads so quickly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> I think we can afford to dedicate one lone topic to not arguing. That doesn't seem like much to ask for. It's not like we're saying "you should never argue on this entire forum, EVER!"



No. It's been proven time and time again, if you put furries in a place where they can do what they want they won't do anything outside of try to molest each other.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey! What's wrong with a gay orgy?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Civil argument ~ debate.




Taikugemu said:


> Hey! What's wrong with a gay orgy?



It leaves out all the straight people.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Hey! What's wrong with a gay orgy?



It's more an underage gay orgy we're talking here. Actually, it wasn't an orgy...that would've lasted forever if that ever happened.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I see you might be confused.
> 
> You want a thread where arguments (even civil ones) don't happen. I think the closest thing we ever got to that was a very old mega thread we had that was like a chat thread. Actually sometimes arguments happened on there but they weren't over hot topics which I guess is what you really cannot handle.
> 
> Sadly, because the mods don't want a certain incident to occur again we'll never have one again. So please don't try to get people to not discuss things on this discussion forum.



Well, I can't (read: won't) argue with that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Hey! What's wrong with a gay orgy?



Well it's not very fun for people to attend a PG-13 forum (with a lot of members under 16/18 ) to find that it's hard to have a conversation without some fat mouthbreather trying to get in your pants. There's too many sites like that already.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Well it's not very fun for people to attend a PG-13 forum (with a lot of members under 16/18 ) to find that it's hard to have a conversation without some fat mouthbreather trying to get in your pants. There's too many sites like that already.



Including but not limited to FA mainsite, by far.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Well it's not very fun for people to attend a PG-13 forum (with a lot of members under 16/18 ) to find that it's hard to have a conversation without some fat mouthbreather trying to get in your pants. There's too many sites like that already.



There are sometimes when you say shit that makes my black heart melt. Is that how you got your NY girl? :V

OT: So my brother has been getting physically and emotionally abused by this guy who lives 2 hours from me. He finally got the courage to leave him Monday...but he's there now getting his bed. I think he's gonna cave and go back to him. 

I love my brother so very much...and I don't have any power to stop him. We've done everything together for 25 years.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Including but not limited to FA mainsite, by far.



Yup. This is like the only forum I can think of that isn't part of the Furfriend Fucktrain.

this is a christian board

there are women and children to consider



Butters Shikkon said:


> There are sometimes when you say shit  that makes my black heart melt. Is that how you got your NY girl? :V



Goodness no. :n She asked _me_ out! We had been friends for quite a while prior. I felt super surprised when she did the asking, I guess I'm terrible at reading people. I hadn't felt that fluffy since I was a little girl.



> OT: So my brother has been getting physically and emotionally abused by  this guy who lives 2 hours from me. He finally got the courage to leave  him Monday...but he's there now getting his bed. I think he's gonna cave  and go back to him.
> 
> I love my brother so very much...and I don't have any power to stop him. We've done everything together for 25 years.



My sister is in a similar situation. My entire family is in a constant state of disappointment.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> this is a christian board



ORLY  :V


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> this is a christian board



Don't say that. you give Volkodav a heart attack.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

I honestly thought that most of us were either agnostic or atheist.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> There are sometimes when you say shit that makes my black heart melt. Is that how you got your NY girl? :V





Butters Shikkon said:


> OT: So my brother has been getting physically and emotionally abused by this guy who lives 2 hours from me. He finally got the courage to leave him Monday...but he's there now getting his bed. I think he's gonna cave and go back to him.
> 
> I love my brother so very much...and I don't have any power to stop him. We've done everything together for 25 years.



Oh, Butters, you're a dear, I don't think your heart is black at all. D: But I bet you got a fucking fierce streak when someone genuinely pisses you off. 

Sorry to hear about your brother, sometimes all we can do is watch the crash happen and help them out of the wreckage. 

OT: Regarding this place, I've been around a fair few forums in my day, and this one is probably the only one that I actually love-hate. I hate it sometimes, another reason I take my little breaks, but I love it and come crawling back. Plus, I have friends here, and it's nice to have those, even if it's only online. 

I feel terribly alone and isolated in my real life, though I have friends who will speak English with me. But I feel my lack of fluency in the language is hindering me from really being as outgoing as I normally am. Most of the time, I can appreciate it, because at the core of it, I prefer my privacy and solitude, but every now and again I would enjoy to have coffee or sit and have a chat with someone but I'm all alone. 

I have one sided conversations with my dog, because he's the only 'person' around for me to talk to most of the time, when my husband is away at work and my daughter is away at school. To be honest, I've even cried to him about being so lonely, and he just puts his head on my shoulder and lets me cry on him. I wish he could talk. 
.____.

Edit: Fml I forgot how to quote ugh


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Agnostic is best pone.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> To be honest, I've even cried to him about being so lonely, and he just puts his head on my shoulder and lets me cry on him. I wish he could talk.
> .____.









Percy-Lyn said:


> Agnostic is best pone.



Yep.  Agnostic here.  I've seen shit that atheists wouldn't believe.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I honestly thought that most of us were either agnostic or atheist.



Y-you know i was kidding right



Chuchi said:


> I feel terribly alone and isolated in my real life, though I have friends who will speak English with me. But I feel my lack of fluency in the language is hindering me from really being as outgoing as I normally am. Most of the time, I can appreciate it, because at the core of it, I prefer my privacy and solitude, but every now and again I would enjoy to have coffee or sit and have a chat with someone but I'm all alone.
> 
> I have one sided conversations with my dog, because he's the only 'person' around for me to talk to most of the time, when my husband is away at work and my daughter is away at school. To be honest, I've even cried to him about being so lonely, and he just puts his head on my shoulder and lets me cry on him. I wish he could talk.
> .____.



You're in Finland, I'd say you've done a fine job at integrating into Finnish culture!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I honestly thought that most of us were either agnostic or atheist.



*puts on fedora

This is an atheist forum now. From now on we're called "neckfurs".

M'lady!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Y-you know i was kidding right




I had a :V somewhere up there.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 29, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> You're in Finland, I'd say you've done a fine job at integrating into Finnish culture!


Yeah... I know. And that's what I tell myself to help me stop feeling so pathetic, that it just means I won't be weirding out the locals with my outgoing American-ness.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 29, 2015)

I guess this ain't the place for me then


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I had a :V somewhere up there.



I consider myself atheist, but I still find religion, spirituality, and superstition fascinating in its own way so I don't usually go around knocking it despite not buying into it at all.

My girlfriend isn't the same, but I did tell her that if were a believer in god, I'd thank him every day for her.



Chuchi said:


> Yeah... I know. And that's what I tell myself to  help me stop feeling so pathetic, that it just means I won't be weirding  out the locals with my outgoing American-ness.



I wish I knew how to advise you :C but I'm terrible at social situations. wanna trade brains?


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> I guess this ain't the place for me then



Please don't leave. We all love you mang.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> My sister is in a similar situation. My entire family is in a constant state of disappointment.



Ikr? Do you ever feel bad for being disappointed? I sometimes do. Like who am I to judge this person...I've never been in a physically abusive relationship. 



Chuchi said:


> Oh, Butters, you're a dear, I don't think your heart is black at all. D: But I bet you got a fucking fierce streak when someone genuinely pisses you off.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your brother, sometimes all we can do is watch the crash happen and help them out of the wreckage.
> 
> ...



First off: <3 you girl. 

Secondly. You are exactly right about my bro (same advice my father gave me) but it's just so scary. I dunno. 

Third: I'm so sorry you are so isolated. It really hits me hard cuz that's what my bro felt since he has no friends where his ex lives. But you cannot even attempt to be outgoing due to this language barrier...would he...consider moving? (Does he have your...what was it? The finnish word for "courage'?)

My heart goes out to you, Chuchi. You deserve a life of happiness.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Ikr? Do you ever feel bad for being disappointed? I sometimes do. Like who am I to judge this person...I've never been in a physically abusive relationship.



I do, yes... I think it's all because of her self-esteem. They already "split up" many times but they get back together again, even though they have literally no way of interfering with each others lives if they did split up for good. It's a relationship with some distance involved.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> First off: <3 you girl.
> 
> Secondly. You are exactly right about my bro (same advice my father gave me) but it's just so scary. I dunno.
> 
> ...


â™¥

I had to watch my youngest sister just crash and burn. I tried everything to help her, I pulled strings to get her out of trouble with her drug problems, but in the end she always threw it in my face and told me to fuck off, that my being a cop didn't entitle me to 'police the family' which she was right to say, but I just wanted to save her from herself. In the end, when I left the US, she showed up that day and we wished each other luck, but I know she doesn't miss me constantly grilling her about her activities, her friends, etc. 

I'd hate for it to happen that way, but maybe it will take your brother another round of bullshit to finally truly break away. When I was with the biological father of my daughter, my high school sweetheart as it were, it took me a few years of the cycle of lies, bullshit and heartache before I finally just gave in and gave up. And that was kind of eye opening for me, after it was said and done, to have so many of my friends and family tell me 'We tried to help you, but you wouldn't listen.' So, all they could do was sit back and watch the crash, and help me out of the wreckage. I sincerely hope he gets out, sooner rather than later, because the surface scars my life has left me have all healed, but the ones that go unseen still weep within me, and your brother may end up with much the same. 

As far as my predicament goes, I knew this would happen. The original plan between my husband and I was that he would be moving to the United States to live with me, but in the end I changed the plans because I wanted a better future for my daughter. My isolation is a small price to pay to have her growing up in a country that nurtures independence from a young age, has arguably the best education system in the world, with the rest of Europe and the world at her doorstep should she decide to experience more of life when she comes of age. In time, I will learn more of the language and overcome my problems. I do considerably better when intoxicated, so I really have integrated with Finnish society. :u

Thank you very much for your kind words, Butters. See, you don't have a black heart at all. â™¥


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 29, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I have one sided conversations with my dog, because he's the only 'person' around for me to talk to most of the time, when my husband is away at work and my daughter is away at school. To be honest, I've even cried to him about being so lonely, and he just puts his head on my shoulder and lets me cry on him. I wish he could talk.



I understand, Chuchi. I had a hen, she was very tame. She would follow you around and sit in the shop with you. She would come up and peck at my shoelaces and even let me hold her. I had no friends, but I talked to her, even about some tough things I was going through. She was always there, she always listened. She always seemed happy and she would cluck back at me in the shop.  One day a stray dog dug into the yard and killed all of the chickens except a bantam rooster. I found my hen and that damned dog was sitting there eating her! I cried over her.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 29, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I understand, Chuchi. I had a hen, she was very tame. She would follow you around and sit in the shop with you. She would come up and peck at my shoelaces and even let me hold her. I had no friends, but I talked to her, even about some tough things I was going through. She was always there, she always listened. She always seemed happy and she would cluck back at me in the shop.  One day a stray dog dug into the yard and killed all of the chickens except a bantam rooster. I found my hen and that damned dog was sitting there eating her! I cried over her.


Omfg that is sad, I have fucking tears over a chicken
I'm fairly certain that, in that same predicament, I'd probably have shot that fucking dog and buried it under the hen house. 
*internet hugs*


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 29, 2015)

I wish i wasn't so explosive and rude...


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I understand, Chuchi. I had a hen, she was very tame. She would follow you around and sit in the shop with you. She would come up and peck at my shoelaces and even let me hold her. I had no friends, but I talked to her, even about some tough things I was going through. She was always there, she always listened. She always seemed happy and she would cluck back at me in the shop. One day a stray dog dug into the yard and killed all of the chickens except a bantam rooster. I found my hen and that damned dog was sitting there eating her! I cried over her.




Man... that's so awful. :c I'm so sorry to hear that. There's little more heartbreaking than losing a beloved pet/friend.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> â™¥
> 
> 
> As far as my predicament goes, I knew this would happen. The original plan between my husband and I was that he would be moving to the United States to live with me, but in the end I changed the plans because I wanted a better future for my daughter. My isolation is a small price to pay to have her growing up in a country that nurtures independence from a young age, has arguably the best education system in the world, with the rest of Europe and the world at her doorstep should she decide to experience more of life when she comes of age. In time, I will learn more of the language and overcome my problems. I do considerably better when intoxicated, so I really have integrated with Finnish society. :u
> ...



This paragraph right here? This is why you are a true mother Chuci. One that really loves her kid. My mom was one of those. I hope you don't mind me just gushing on you now. Because it's sadly not a common thing. We live in a time where people put themselves first. And it really hurts later generations. You are (and I don't use this word lightly) a badass. And I'm very sure you must be your daughter's hero. If not now then when she grows up. 

I'm sorry to hear you had to endure such a abusive situation yourself...I just want my brother to find a guy like your husband or maybe like my fiance. Nice guys you'd move mountains for and they'd appreciate it and respect you. But this is...just something I have to accept. I can't protect him from everything. 

And as for the heart thing...I like to pretend to be a villain. XD I'm kinda a dweeb that way.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 29, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I understand, Chuchi. I had a hen, she was very tame. She would follow you around and sit in the shop with you. She would come up and peck at my shoelaces and even let me hold her. I had no friends, but I talked to her, even about some tough things I was going through. She was always there, she always listened. She always seemed happy and she would cluck back at me in the shop.  One day a stray dog dug into the yard and killed all of the chickens except a bantam rooster. I found my hen and that damned dog was sitting there eating her! I cried over her.



That's so sad... my feels go to you trekkie.
I cried over every cat once apart of my family that passed... I really can't bear those kind of moments.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I understand, Chuchi. I had a hen, she was very tame. She would follow you around and sit in the shop with you. She would come up and peck at my shoelaces and even let me hold her. I had no friends, but I talked to her, even about some tough things I was going through. She was always there, she always listened. She always seemed happy and she would cluck back at me in the shop.  One day a stray dog dug into the yard and killed all of the chickens except a bantam rooster. I found my hen and that damned dog was sitting there eating her! I cried over her.


That is so sad. I'm so sorry man. I hope you got that mean dog.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 29, 2015)

I think one of the worst pet experiences I had was that my cat got hit by a car, and my dad brought him in.
We all knew he wasn't going to make it, so my dad handed him to me so he can be with his human.
And for several hours I stayed with him as he whined in pain and took his lasts breaths in front of me.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 29, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think one of the worst pet experiences I had was that my cat got hit by a car, and my dad brought him in.
> We all knew he wasn't going to make it, so my dad handed him to me so he can be with his human.
> And for several hours I stayed with him as he whined in pain and took his lasts breaths in front of me.


Also very sad... You too get my feels.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 29, 2015)

When i moved, i had to give away my three cats.

I miss them.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 29, 2015)

*rubs sleep away from eyes* *looks around*

Looks like I missed a lot while I was in a sleepy wonderland

*falls onto back, flails bear paws everywhere*

More sleepytime........


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 29, 2015)

I never liked every human being I have seen. Their books, lives, feelings are to be kept somewhere out of my sight. Anyways I tolerate and befriend as many as I can.
Confessionable enough?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

LI.Reaver() said:


> I never liked every human being I have seen. Their books, lives, feelings are to be kept somewhere out of my sight. Anyways I tolerate and befriend as many as I can.
> Confessionable enough?



Your're driving me crazy: I'm spell checking your shit.
I've never liked humans. Their books, lives, and feelings are hidden to me. But I have befriended many of them. Is this confession good enough?


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Your driving me crazy: I'm spell checking your shit.
> I've never liked humans. Their books, lives, and feelings are hidden to me. But I have befriended many of them. Is this confession good enough?


Well, at least you have taken care of my words quickly.
You'd better check my location to understand the reason of all this.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Your driving me crazy: I'm spell checking your shit.
> I've never liked humans. Their books, lives, and feelings are hidden to me. But I have befriended many of them. Is this confession good enough?




*you're


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Your driving me crazy: I'm spell checking your shit.
> I've never liked humans. Their books, lives, and feelings are hidden to me. But I have befriended many of them. Is this confession good enough?


To be fair, you make plenty of mistakes yourself, Maugryph. We all do, to err is human after all. 
'Your' instead of 'you're', for instance. 
Besides, that wasn't really spellchecking either, as much as it was restructuring the sentence and correcting grammar. 
Let he without error make the first correction.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 29, 2015)

English might not be his first language?


----------



## Muln (Jan 29, 2015)

I work as a call center agent. English kept me well fed. 
I'm not perfect. I make mistakes so can you really blame me if I slip once every blue moon?


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 29, 2015)

Whenever my friends are in trouble I always try to be there to help them, heck the only person I'd call my best friend still thanks me for saving his life three years ago. However I've had 'friends' in the past who would never come to me for a friendly chat or hang out, it was always (Oh Kin here is my problem) all the time. I cut all ties with those people and I feel bad for doing it but at the same time I was going through severe depression and was becoming suicidal (it was also the time I actually attempted suicide). I feel their problems led to more pressure on me so I justified a complete cut off using that. I still feel bad for not being there for them though.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 29, 2015)

I've been hurt and alone for most of my life, so I'm able to easily get over anything that happens.

Gah, I'm so cold it's a surprise I didn't pick a wolf as my fursona. >_>


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 29, 2015)

I have not even read the whole thread, but I know Chuchi and Butterfly's conversation made me smile, from what I could see c:
I'm glad, very glad.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 29, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I understand, Chuchi. I had a hen, she was very tame. She would follow you around and sit in the shop with you. She would come up and peck at my shoelaces and even let me hold her. I had no friends, but I talked to her, even about some tough things I was going through. She was always there, she always listened. She always seemed happy and she would cluck back at me in the shop.  One day a stray dog dug into the yard and killed all of the chickens except a bantam rooster. I found my hen and that damned dog was sitting there eating her! I cried over her.



Damn, I'm sorry man =(. I also had a favourite hen - a little white bantam called Bunty. She was THE dopiest thing I've ever known to be alive, and she made the cutest noises. It was on my watch that she was eaten by a fox (it wasn't any different a day than any other except my parents were away so it was my responsibility) and I always miss her.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 29, 2015)

I have been struggling with depression for a long time and it was getting so bad lately that I actually gave myself about 2-3 months left to live before I joined the forums. I wasn't really expecting much from the forums, it was just a new thing to try out, but it has really helped me as of late. I actually was making plans of how I can make my friends and girlfriend absolutely hate everything about me so it wouldn't hurt as bad on them when I finally went through with my suicide. Since joining the forums, those thoughts have been pushed to the side because I am enjoying my time here. Thank you all who are a part of this forum, whether I have talked to you or not. Sorry for this post, I am not trying to continue this depressed vibe for the forums, I just really needed to say this.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 29, 2015)

I came here to confess some silly/edgy/sexual things but instead I ended up with all these feels. Is there anywhere I can return these plz I never asked for this.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 29, 2015)

I feel like I just walked into an episode of Dr. Pheels.


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 29, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> English might not be his first language?


Unfortunately, yes. First is Russian, if you didn't look under my avatar. I just don't approve using "chat English" at forums.


----------



## Luki (Jan 29, 2015)

I confess I think the above poster's broken English is kinda cute.
I read it with a silly russian accent in my mind xD


----------



## Atemis (Jan 29, 2015)

He's just looking for the nuclear v'wessels.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 29, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I feel like I just walked into an episode of Dr. Pheels.



Excuse me waiter. Yes, there appears to be some feels here in my confessions. I'm not sure Im okay with this.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 29, 2015)

I confess I sometimes watch PewDiePie and think some of the things he says are funny.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 29, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess I sometimes watch PewDiePie and think some of the things he says are funny.



I confess that I attentively await some of Pewd's series such as his FNAF videos or Corpse Party.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 29, 2015)

Sometimes I'd like to just recede away, and never come to light again ;o


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 29, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I confess that I attentively await some of Pewd's series such as his FNAF videos or Corpse Party.



I can never seem to get into PewDiePie, I love to watch Markiplier though.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

LI.Reaver() said:


> Unfortunately, yes. First is Russian, if you didn't look under my avatar. I just don't approve using "chat English" at forums.



Hell, you probably type English better than any of use type Russian.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm feeling worthless for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> I'm feeling worthless for some reason.



Do some math, it'll make you feel better.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I can never seem to get into PewDiePie, I love to watch Markiplier though.



>///> Isn't Mark kinda...handsome?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not a fan of PewDiePie

My fave LPers arrrre....
- Davidr64yt
- Devildoggamer
- FrankieonPCin1080p
- Squireflyer
- MrMoonsHouse
- Lirik

Haven't watched much of Markiplier but I've seen a few of his videos and I like em.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 29, 2015)

Not a let's-player but I make sure to keep up with Totalbiscuit's content.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> To be fair, you make plenty of mistakes yourself, Maugryph. We all do, to err is human after all.
> 'Your' instead of 'you're', for instance.
> Besides, that wasn't really spellchecking either, as much as it was restructuring the sentence and correcting grammar.
> Let he without error make the first correction.



So do you m8.



Percy-Lyn said:


> *you're



Feel better now?


----------



## Misomie (Jan 29, 2015)

Though I haven't seen many of his videos, Markiplier's laugh is hilarious. XD


----------



## Luki (Jan 29, 2015)

I first heard of Markplier through his brother's forum when he was just starting.

It's so cool and weird seeing him go from nothing to uber famous o_o


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 29, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> >///> Isn't Mark kinda...handsome?



Yeaaah....but I could listen to his voice all day :3


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

LI.Reaver() said:


> Unfortunately, yes. First is Russian, if you didn't look under my avatar. I just don't approve using "chat English" at forums.



Sorry about correcting your comment. I didn't realize English wasn't your mother tongue.


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 29, 2015)

Luki said:


> I confess I think the above poster's broken English is kinda cute.
> I read it with a silly russian accent in my mind xD



After reading your comment, I went back to do the same.


I confess that I used to get really butt-hurt when people critiqued my art. I've gotten over that now, though.

I also confess that I keep thinking I'm 15 already but I won't be until March 8.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

I confess that I generally dislike Let's Plays unless I'm looking for a laugh, then I'll watch some of Pewdiepie's freakouts. Or Happy Wheels. Or Cloud's I Wanna Be the Guy.

People talk too much/at the wrong times in their Let's Plays for me to like any of them otherwise.



Maugryph said:


> Feel better now?




A little, aye.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 29, 2015)

I mainly only watch Markiplier (that deep baritone <3) and Jackscepticeye (that awesome irish accent <3) when it comes to letplayers, I occasionally watch Omegaevolution as well for my JRPG fix, and Gamermd83 for anything Bioware or Telltale related xD


----------



## Muln (Jan 29, 2015)

I confess I have very little to confess.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 29, 2015)

I am confessing because I am drunkish, when I get like this I listen to Irish Rebel/Tradtional songs and then I listen to the Soviet National Anthem, the anthem of Nazi Germany and then modern day European anthems. I also want to collect both Communist and Nazi memoribilia because both look awesome. I dunno, I think it'd be funny having the Hammer and Sickle next to the Swastika. I don't support either types of governement, their symbology however is quite cool looking. I tend to drink a lot of cider.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2015)

BlizzHD/"Chow" is another one I've found that is hilarious
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/136795-Things-that-we-love?p=5054432&viewfull=1#post5054432


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 29, 2015)

I like Teavana's products, but don't bother to prepare them 'correctly'. I dump the tea into a cup, pour hot water into it, nuke it until it boils and consume the whole thing.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 29, 2015)

I used to watch a few LPers.
I watched Yogscast when Minecraft was just out of alpha. PaperbatVG was also cool to watch. Then there's Dunkey, Gamechap and Tobuscus.

But then I discovered anime.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 29, 2015)

I listen to classical music more than anything when driving. If I can't find something worth listening to on the radio (which is very, very often), I'll default to the local classical music station. 

Friends have gotten into the car and have given me strange looks when the first thing they hear is Camille Saint-SaÃ«ns. I always respond back with a serious "What?"


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 29, 2015)

I like the Korn version of Anoter Brick in the Wall than the original Pink Floyd version. On top of having a heavier style that I appreciate more, the original 3 part split arrangement on the original album was pretentious at best. I know continuous versions were edited and released later, but as an albumphile it came off to me as a trainwreck of a presentation of an otherwise great song.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't listen to anything while I'm driving.  :/


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 29, 2015)

In 6th grade, my teacher called me out during class while I was using my pink and yellow highlighters to color my nails.
She stopped her lecture, walked over to me, and said "You like painting your nails?" and then resumed lecture.

I don't think I was even embarrassed. I was more upset about how I got caught not paying attention.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2015)

One time my mom came to pick me up from kindergarten and the teacher wasn't going to let the kids out yet to go home, but I saw her in the hallway so I ran to the door and the teacher tried to stop me, so I bit her


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> One time my mom came to pick me up from kindergarten and the teacher wasn't going to let the kids out yet to go home, but I saw her in the hallway so I ran to the door and the teacher tried to stop me, so I bit her



LAWL


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 29, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> I like penis.


Whose one?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

LI.Reaver() said:


> Whose one?



Who says they only have one?


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 29, 2015)

We know everyone likes dicks.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 30, 2015)

I just had a roleplay, and I confess that there was a lot of dick involved.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 30, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I just had a roleplay, and I confess that there was a lot of dick involved.



I'm not surprised the least by this.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 30, 2015)

I need to start maturing, and fast. It's scary seeing your friends move up in life one by one, while you're not making progress. Everyone is overcoming their own obstacles, while I'm just stuck, and too afraid to do anything about it.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> So do you m8.


Ugh, I literally said we *ALL *do, that would be including _myself_. Dur. 



Butters Shikkon said:


> >///> Isn't Mark kinda...handsome?


I have a friend from high school that looks _exactly like him_, it's fucking uncanny. I kept trying to get him to send his side-by-side picture to Marki but he was too sheepish. I would post it for proof, but I don't think he'd appreciate that. 

------------
My confession, obvious as it is, I get _very _easily irritated by people being up their own ass and high and mighty about grammar and spelling mistakes. I understand the rage if someone is willfully doing it, or resists correction and improvement and the efforts of others to guide them, but sometimes people just aren't very good with typing or spelling, sometimes their grammar isn't perfect, I dunno, sometimes English isn't their fucking native language. 

People would make fun of my mom for her broken English when I was younger, and she'd only lived in the US for a few years. She would pronounce words wrong or structure her sentences incorrectly and people would make fun of her for it, call her names or make comments that she didn't understand, and I could see that she was really struggling and it hurt her, so when I see someone doing that now, it gets under my skin right sharpish. 

And now, life has come full circle and I live in a country where I am struggling with the language. I make spelling errors, I structure my sentences incorrectly, my grammar is flawed, my pronunciations are skewed by my accent. My daughter understands and speaks the language better, and she helps me. Though, funnily enough, Finnish people don't really mock someone for their mistakes, they gently explain and correct, but they're not dicks about it, because they just appreciate that someone is trying their best at speaking a _very _difficult language. Huh.

I don't know, I think because I have spent a good portion of my life helping someone better understand, read and write in English, it's made me far more accepting and forgiving of mistakes. But, then on the other side, it's also made me more impatient with people who are being jackasses. I'll say it again, for good measure, we *ALL *make mistakes. That is still including myself.

Edit:



SirRob said:


> I need to start maturing, and fast. It's scary seeing your friends move up in life one by one, while you're not making progress. Everyone is overcoming their own obstacles, while I'm just stuck, and too afraid to do anything about it.



It's good to want to catch up, so to say, but be careful not to run headlong into the wrong direction just because you want to keep pace with everyone else. A few of my friends did this, and are now stuck in places/on paths in their life that they are very unhappy with, more unhappy now than they were when they felt they were being "left behind." Some people just progress at slower speeds, and that's fine too. 
Besides, we all reach the same end point, no sense in rushing to it when you can stop and smell the proverbial flowers, right?


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 30, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm not surprised the least by this.



Is anyone?


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 30, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> Is anyone?


Sparta's not surprised because he's used to everything involving a lot of dicks OHHHHHHHHHH
:V
But no, I don't think anyone is actually surprised by lot 'o 'dicks in RPs. Especially if they were furry-based.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 30, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> One time my mom came to pick me up from kindergarten and the teacher wasn't going to let the kids out yet to go home, but I saw her in the hallway so I ran to the door and the teacher tried to stop me, so I bit her



I want to quote mine sig this so badly. "The teacher tried to stop me, so I bit her."

I confess that the new Final Fantasy main dude's design does not bother me at all and that the backlash from the male fans of the series makes me chuckle heartily.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 30, 2015)

I just got a notification that someone amazing was on skype a few minutes ago, which is cool because I never see this person on skype, but is uncool because I have to go and can't talk to them. This is sad. Also I am just weird about hitting people up like that. 

In this situation IRL I would just have to wave, so I'll do that.







(I'm the one not flipping you off.)


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 30, 2015)

I confess I feel a little proud of the fact I could sort of draw my own fursona, despite only being an amateur. I also confess I feel like I'm more adequate at colouring than at drawing; oftentimes, I feel like I work better when I'm constrained by tones and not by shapes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 30, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I am confessing because I am drunkish, when I get like this I listen to Irish Rebel/Tradtional songs and then I listen to the Soviet National Anthem, the anthem of Nazi Germany and then modern day European anthems. I also want to collect both Communist and Nazi memoribilia because both look awesome. I dunno, I think it'd be funny having the Hammer and Sickle next to the Swastika. I don't support either types of governement, their symbology however is quite cool looking. I tend to drink a lot of cider.



I thought this post was written by me, for a second.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I feel a little proud of the fact I could sort of draw my own fursona, despite only being an amateur.



I wish I could draw mine.  His armor is complicated as fuck.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 30, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> It's good to want to catch up, so to say, but be careful not to run headlong into the wrong direction just because you want to keep pace with everyone else. A few of my friends did this, and are now stuck in places/on paths in their life that they are very unhappy with, more unhappy now than they were when they felt they were being "left behind." Some people just progress at slower speeds, and that's fine too.
> Besides, we all reach the same end point, no sense in rushing to it when you can stop and smell the proverbial flowers, right?


Mm, I suppose you're right. Thanks for listening and responding.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok, I will admit it. I don't floss my teeth as often as I should.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 30, 2015)

Pyper said:


> Ok, I will admit it. I don't floss my teeth as often as I should.



I used to be the same...but then I got quoted $7800 in dentistry bills.  I now floss every night.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 30, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I used to be the same...but then I got quoted $7800 in dentistry bills.  I now floss every night.



My parents had to deal with my past dentistry bills. I had to have braces and I have been taking care of my teeth a lot since then, excluding the flossing thing. When I go to get my teeth cleaned, there are never any problems.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 30, 2015)

I confess I am too lazy to improve my art skills even though I wish they were better.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 30, 2015)

I confess I almost never floss. Also, today I got my latest set of lower teeth retainers, yay, bye again, braces.


----------



## Gator (Jan 30, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I confess I am too lazy to improve my art skills even though I wish they were better.



art is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 30, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I almost never floss. Also, today I got my latest set of lower teeth retainers, yay, bye again, braces.



I have a permanent retainer on my bottom teeth and I am supposed to use my top retainer at night when going to sleep but I haven't done so in quite a few years.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 30, 2015)

Because of some events in my past, I bottle up my emotions a lot and end up having a huge emotional breakdown occasionally. If I cry around you, then I trust you, ALOT. 

I don't actually rage at people when I'm angered, I become such a smartass and ridiculously sarcastic instead, I will make it my mission to make you mad and look like an immature idiot while I stay calm and sarcastic, just pissing you off even more. 

I actually feel lonely often(I'm an only child), so even if I don't feel like I'm in a talking mood, I always do appreciate people for thinking of me when they message me on steam, Skype, or talk in person.


----------



## Chicory (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know whether I like dairy milk, soy milk, or almond milk best, so I just cycle between buying all three.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't like drinking straight milk, flavoured or not


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Jan 30, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Because of some events in my past, I bottle up my emotions a lot and end up having a huge emotional breakdown occasionally. If I cry around you, then I trust you, ALOT.
> 
> I don't actually rage at people when I'm angered, I become such a smartass and ridiculously sarcastic instead, I will make it my mission to make you mad and look like an immature idiot while I stay calm and sarcastic, just pissing you off even more.
> 
> I actually feel lonely often(I'm an only child), so even if I don't feel like I'm in a talking mood, I always do appreciate people for thinking of me when they message me on steam, Skype, or talk in person.



When I get mad I am the same exact way.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not going to make comics for the FAF comic thread anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 30, 2015)

Pyper said:


> My parents had to deal with my past dentistry bills. I had to have braces and I have been taking care of my teeth a lot since then, excluding the flossing thing. When I go to get my teeth cleaned, there are never any problems.



I had braces when I was younger.  They ended up causing a lot of problems like worsening my overbite and weakening my teeth (allergic reaction to their "hypoallergenic" metal).


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I'm not going to make comics for the FAF comic thread anymore.



You take that back.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> You take that back.



I have a feeling no one likes them anymore. I guess my humor has fallen flat. The only way I can gauge if someone likes the comic is if someone 'this'es it. I get very few now.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I have a feeling no one likes them anymore. I guess my humor has fallen flat. The only way I can gauge if someone likes the comic is if someone 'this'es it. I get very few now.



then you must join us in the teamspeak


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 30, 2015)

I think general traffic to the thread is kinda low, but I might be wrong.  I think people enjoy them.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

Pyper said:


> then you must join us in the teamspeak



What's teamspeak?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> What's teamspeak?



_REALLY?_


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 30, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I think general traffic to the thread is kinda low, but I might be wrong.  I think people enjoy them.



I don't look at it very much because it kinda reminds me of the comics I used to draw for my friends in high school...and it makes me sadly nostalgic. XD

But I know Maug is one of our best artists on faf...and it hurts me that he/she thinks no one appreciates their work.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 30, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> _REALLY?_


To be fair, I didn't know what the hell it was either.. and I still don't. :0


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kleric said:


> To be fair, I didn't know what the hell it was either.



Yeah...sometimes I forget that not all furries are computer nerds.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 30, 2015)

You can join the teamspeak! He/she can join the teamspeak! Everyone can join the teamspeak!
Just PM for information.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I have a feeling no one likes them anymore. I guess my humor has fallen flat. The only way I can gauge if someone likes the comic is if someone 'this'es it. I get very few now.



I like your comics. Even the ones offsite. <: As butters said. You're easily one of the best artists on FaF.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2015)

I get bored of sexualized stuff and people sometimes for weeks. It's weird.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 31, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> I get bored of sexualized stuff and people sometimes for weeks. It's weird.


Welcome back Jack!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 31, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Welcome back Jack!


AAAAH THEY SPOTTED ME I MUST FLEE!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 31, 2015)

I've always wanted a Scottish accent


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 31, 2015)

I love Maug comics, and not just because he's a dragon.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 31, 2015)

I've just been "this"ing less lately. I usually don't.

Unless it involves me, then I feel obligated like its some unwritten rule.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 31, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't look at it very much because it kinda reminds me of the comics I used to draw for my friends in high school...and it makes me sadly nostalgic. XD
> 
> But I know Maug is one of our best artists on faf...and it hurts me that he/she thinks no one appreciates their work.



Thank you. I over think things at times. I should take the blinders off to see clearly. I am very happy you like my art. I would love to see your comics some day .



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I like your comics. Even the ones offsite. <: As butters said. You're easily one of the best artists on FaF.



Thank you. Im so happy you checked out the comics on my site 



jtrekkie said:


> I love Maug comics, and not just because he's a dragon.



I love your comics too. You come up with some very funny stuff.  UrausArtist is also pumping out some great stuff lately.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 31, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I've just been "this"ing less lately. I usually don't.
> 
> Unless it involves me, then I feel obligated like its some unwritten rule.



I can understand that. I wouldn't want anyone to feel pressured into this'ing a comic because I've put thier character in it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 31, 2015)

I fail to understand the obsession with the This button. In all honesty, I use it because I'm too lazy to write out a response regarding the This'd post. It's, like, the easy way to quote without having to actually do anything. 

And Maugryph, you're a cool dude. I mean that in the most stoner way possible. 

Goddammit, I really need to sleep lmao


----------



## Gator (Jan 31, 2015)

watched 'human centipede' for the first time
it scared me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a low tolerance for stupidity


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 31, 2015)

Teamspeak is as weird and wonderful as I thought it would be and more.


----------



## BRN (Jan 31, 2015)

You can throw zombies and apocalypses at me and I'll shrug. 


But...

play creepy music in a tense atmosphere and if I don't know where the enemies are I'm a squirrolous ball of fear; I suck at Amnesia and though not much scares me I'm really sensitive to in-game psychological horror v.v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2015)

BRN said:


> You can throw zombies and apocalypses at me and I'll shrug.
> 
> 
> But...
> ...



Ayy, try the Remaster of Resident Evil if you haven't already. Best of both worlds right there.


----------



## Pyper (Jan 31, 2015)

My curiosity can really get the best of me a lot. If cats have nine lives, how many does a weasel have?


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 31, 2015)

Pyper said:


> My curiosity can really get the best of me a lot. If cats have nine lives, how many does a weasel have?



How many does a potato have?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know whether I can't take a joke, or if my partner really is mocking me. He sees the things I talk about on the internet, things personal to me, and makes jokes that would be harmless if his tone of voice wasn't so abrasive.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 31, 2015)

Joining the chorus to say I enjoy Maug's comics. I also really like his new Rayquaza avatar.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 31, 2015)

I admit my new image wasn't made by me , a friend made it for my birthday. If I drew something it would probably be a derpy looking wolf with triangle ears. :/


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> If I drew something it would probably be a derpy looking wolf with triangle ears. :/



WELCOME TO THE CLUB


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 31, 2015)

I've really gone off alcohol. Maybe it's just a mood I've been in for the last week or so and I'll be back to my old self soon, but it's not making me happy like it used to. I have always drunk to enhance good experiences, but now I'm at a point in my life where the feeling of loneliness and misery at the experience ending is also enhanced. Went out for a meal with my mum and nan the other night and afterwards I just cried for hours. I'd rather just be level maybe. I'm sure alcohol is the wrong drug for this.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

I actually like Limp Bizkit

Linkin Park's _Hybrid Theory _is overrated, I only liked "One step Closer", "In the End", and "Forgotten"


----------



## Gator (Jan 31, 2015)

Pyper said:


> My curiosity can really get the best of me a lot. If cats have nine lives, how many does a weasel have?



one, because it takes nine weasels to make a cat.


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 31, 2015)

OK, I trolled foreigners on Red Square. Just spoke English with terrible Schwarzenegger's Russian accent. They laughed so hard that even can't record me on camera.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 31, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I actually like Limp Bizkit
> 
> Linkin Park's _Hybrid Theory _is overrated, I only liked "One step Closer", "In the End", and "Forgotten"



Sorry Fox McCloud  (I like your avi). Both bands are overrated. 'Chocolate Starfish and the Hotdog Flavored Water' is one of the worst albums I've ever listened to.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Chocalte Starfish and the Hotdog Flavored Water is one of the worst albums I've ever listened to.


People have told me that so many times, that it doesn't really mean anything to me when people say that


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

I am proud to call myself a "mallcore kid" and a "console pleb". 
And I have a crush on Taylor Momsen


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 31, 2015)

I've started popping on FAF when I wake up at night  or when I CBA going to sleep...is this bad or good? I can't tell.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> And I have a crush on Taylor Momsen



Understandable.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 31, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> People have told me that so many times, that it doesn't really mean anything to me when people say that



I really don't care. Sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh yeah, and all you noobies (namely crazytundrawolf55, BlitzCo, and LI.Reaver).  Pages 220-226 of this thread.  Go.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 31, 2015)

Is that the part where they were talking about biting someone's dick off?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 31, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I admit my new image wasn't made by me , a friend made it for my birthday. If I drew something it would probably be a derpy looking wolf with triangle ears. :/


Its cool that your friend drew that for you.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 31, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Nope.



Ah I see..I missed out the BDSM and all that....ah....oh well I'll just fade away if that starts up again


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> Ah I see..I missed out the BDSM and all that....ah....oh well I'll just fade away if that starts up again



I'd just say that it was a very "open" discussion.  That happens here occasionally.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 31, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Its cool that your friend drew that for you.


I was actually pretty surprised when they made it over one day , still trying to persuade her to make a fa account and upload her stuff there over wattpad :/


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I really don't care. Sorry.



And neither do I


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 31, 2015)

I confess I'm not particularly religious, but religious imagery fascinates me even so. Reason? I'm not particularly religious, but I AM a little bit religious; only that I express it in telgeraphed ways, I feel...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 31, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> And neither do I



Well thats BS. You obliviously cared enough to post your opinion on a public forum.  



Ariosto said:


> Joining the chorus to say I enjoy Maug's comics. I also really like his new Rayquaza avatar.



Thank you


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm so shaken right now. About four hours ago, there was some yelling going on outside of my window, across the street, between a man and woman over what sounded like relationship problems. I didn't pay too much attention to it because it was none of my business, though my heart did sink. Then yelling turned into screaming and crying. Someone had thrown a punch and things were getting very heated. 

This was happening right near my room and open window, but I couldn't see anything because my blinds were down. At this point, I couldn't just sit down in my room and listen to the violent scene going on outside. I was hoping so, so hard that things would settle. I threw on my jacket and strapped on my boots - I felt like a total badass while doing so... eheh - but when I went out the back door, I only heard silence. Screaming was over and done with. I could only hear whispers, but I couldn't make out what was being said. I let out a sigh of relief, because I was glad I wouldn't have had to intervene. 

I should have intervened. I went back to my room, and the screaming started again. This time, the woman was running down houses, pleading and crying. No one was opening their door for her, which irked me because I live in a cul-de-sac with many houses and people. Not a moment later, she came up to my window and started screaming for someone to help. Right in front of my window! I rushed to the front door and swung it open to let her in. She was delirious, in tears and bloodied, broken kneecap and wrist. She was crying and crying for a 911 call, so I called. I couldn't do much to calm her down, and I felt horrible not knowing any first aid to ease her pain while we waited for the police and ambulance. 

Turns out it was one of my neighbors, who happens to be her "friend," that did this to her. The cops found it hard getting details out of her, but I'm still frightened knowing the things she told me about his place; something about a crack-house and drug deals, and to THINK my youngest siblings run around in front of their house almost daily. 

This happened four hours ago, and I can't stop thinking about it. Video games and drawing isn't helping.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> -snip-



This could have happened to anyone.  You did the right thing.  You are a good person.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> snip




You're shaken. Disturbed. And adrenaline is most likely giving you some terrible after affects. 

Breath. 


-You did everything you could. For one, what exactly were you planning on doing the first time? You can't barge into someone's house rambo style. If you'd knocked, no one would have answered. You could only wait. 

-So you didn't know any first aid, but with minor stuff like that there's not much you can do. First aid =/= Pain Management. If there was heavy bleeding then that would be about the only thing you could try and stop. Splints and tourniquets would be useless since you're not 4 hours into a forest hike. It was best to wait for the best people to do the job. 

-Finally, _you opened your door to help this woman when no one else would._ That means something. That means a fucking LOT. You don't forget that in someone's darkest hour that you, a stranger, was there to help. 

You did everything you could and you did it perfectly under the conditions. 

But it sounds like you could really use a hug right now and I'm sorry I'm not there to give you one.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't stand reading criticism often because on multiple occasions judges have insulted me as a human being, instead of my project, speaking ability, exc. Hell, I was once DOCKED points because my personality "triggered" the judge outside of the presentation.

Sometimes it feels like the world WANTS me to stay in my shell.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> ...insulted me as a human being...
> 
> Hell, I was once DOCKED points because my personality "triggered" the judge outside of the presentation.
> .



Okay I'm going to be very blunt and honest. (What a shock, right?)


Speaking persona is very important. Like, veryveryvery important. It doesn't matter if you are talking about things that are completely logical and sound. It doesn't matter if you're reciting statements by Ghandi, Jesus, and Buddah in a single breath. If you're coming off as a belligerent, arrogant, or in any shape or form the undesirable or unlikable persona, then it doesn't matter what you're going to say. It -will- fall flat. 

Should it be like this? No. 
Is it like this? Yes. 
Is it going to change? No. 

From books to reality, it doesn't matter how despicable the cause, the person has to be _likable_. In books and movies---characters like the Joker and Hannibal Lecter are charismatic and intelligent, despite their destructive causes. In real life, take the worst example ever. Hitler. He was charismatic and convinced an entire nation to support the propagation of a blond, blue eyed, white master race _despite having brown hair and eyes himself._ 

It's like the rule of the antihero. You don't have to agree with the things s/he does. But... if that person is _likeable_, then you are more likely to try and concede to their point. The sooner you get a handle on this and how to crack that code to charisma and being a likable stage presence, well, it's the day you tab into a very powerful and even dangerous skill. The ability to convince people you're right no matter what you're actually saying. 

Wars have been started this way.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 1, 2015)

It's a skill I want so very badly. I'm a horrible speaker. If I could speak the way I'm capable of typing, I could rule the world.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

If there's any theatre opportunities you can take---take them. Nothing desensitizes you to giving a shit about what other people think like getting on stage under those hot burning lights and acting your heart out. You act for the sake of acting. Not for the sake of the audience. Getting into the mindset of speaking like that is the the same. Don't talk to the audience and give a shit about what they think. Talk to them for the sake of talking and making your point. 

Hell do this with daily interaction. You'll meet people easier. Once you get into the mindset of only caring for those who care for you back, putting yourself out there is easier. Think people give a shit about you even ten minutes after they leave the room? 99 percent of your daily interaction with strangers is forgotten by the next morning. I guarantee it. 

So relax. Don't sweat it. Enjoy yourself. Whether it's public speaking, the stage, or just throwing down a conversation at the coffee shop. It's not a perfect art. Sometimes awkward shit happens. That's life. But you don't even have to sweat that.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> If there's any theatre opportunities you can take---take them. Nothing desensitizes you to giving a shit about what other people think like getting on stage under those hot burning lights and acting your heart out. You act for the sake of acting. Not for the sake of the audience. Getting into the mindset of speaking like that is the the same. Don't talk to the audience and give a shit about what they think. Talk to them for the sake of talking and making your point.
> 
> Hell do this with daily interaction. You'll meet people easier. Once you get into the mindset of only caring for those who care for you back, putting yourself out there is easier. Think people give a shit about you even ten minutes after they leave the room? 99 percent of your daily interaction with strangers is forgotten by the next morning. I guarantee it.
> 
> So relax. Don't sweat it. Enjoy yourself. Whether it's public speaking, the stage, or just throwing down a conversation at the coffee shop. It's not a perfect art. Sometimes awkward shit happens. That's life. But you don't even have to sweat that.



It's not really that; it's something about the way my brain is hardwired. To be honest, outside the office I don't give a damn what people think, but I'm still a stammering mess. I either can't find the words I need or my brain won't process words at a steady enough rate to make my words flow smoothly. It's like I'm having to sift through background noise in my brain to find the words I need.

Literally the only time everything ever flows smoothly is when I'm boozed up, which I practically never do (the other night was my first time drinking in about half a year). The background noise fades away and the words just kinda jump out at me easily. But, I get the feeling that wouldn't be conducive to being a good and believable speaker, and I'm too wary of the rampant alcoholism in my family to risk drinking just to talk.

So, it's borderline impossible for me to sound confident simply because I flub my words so often,  even if I know what I'm trying and wanting to say. It kinda sucks.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Practice. Really it's all you can do. Yeah you're starting on a steeper warning curve, but practice is the only thing that can help. Sorry shit like that gets to you though :/


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll get better eventually. :3 Like you said, practice. I may never be able to completely rid myself of all the background noise but maybe I can eventually learn to sift through it more easily. Thanks. <3


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 1, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> It's not really that; it's something about the way my brain is hardwired. To be honest, outside the office I don't give a damn what people think, but I'm still a stammering mess. I either can't find the words I need or my brain won't process words at a steady enough rate to make my words flow smoothly. It's like I'm having to sift through background noise in my brain to find the words I need.
> 
> Literally the only time everything ever flows smoothly is when I'm boozed up, which I practically never do (the other night was my first time drinking in about half a year). The background noise fades away and the words just kinda jump out at me easily. But, I get the feeling that wouldn't be conducive to being a good and believable speaker, and I'm too wary of the rampant alcoholism in my family to risk drinking just to talk.
> 
> So, it's borderline impossible for me to sound confident simply because I flub my words so often,  even if I know what I'm trying and wanting to say. It kinda sucks.



This actually describes me perfectly as well, although I've never actually been boozed up myself. I can be confident in my ideas myself, but if I ever want to communicate them to someone else, it tends to come out in a way that makes even me lose confidence in it. Even if I go over what I want to say beforehand in my head, I still have a tendency to mess something up in the actual presentation of it.


Confession: I'm kinda embarrassed to admit something like this (I guess that makes it a proper confession), but I think I kinda have a mini forum crush on Red.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 1, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> Confession: I'm kinda embarrassed to admit something like this (I guess that makes it a proper confession), but I think I kinda have a mini forum crush on Red.



Dawwwwwwwww~~~

Everyone has to admit their forum crushes now. 

Past: Percy (An older member)  Fallowfox. Mentova when the gtwt was up. Annnnnnd this one is an embarassing one...Batty before I knew he was married. 

Now: None. XD I've got like a friendship crush on a certain member. But that's a secret.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> Confession: I'm kinda embarrassed to admit something like this (I guess that makes it a proper confession), but I think I kinda have a mini forum crush on Red.



You just melted my heart. I'm completely undeserving of such feelings. XwX



			
				Butters Shikkon said:
			
		

> Past: Percy (An older member)



Omg. Percy. Bedroom eyes kitty!!!! D



Hmmm Im trying to think but I'm honestly at a loss. I know I had the hugest crush on Ruggy, who pops up now and then, but most of our interaction was Skype based. I guess I don't crush easily. I mean...Id -fuck- half of yall of given a chance, but that's exclusively outside of romantic personality interest. 

Hell Id fuck Ayattar if he was decent looking and fucked half as well as he was racist. But I more or less disassociate sex from romantic intimacy and I know that's not exactly normal.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 1, 2015)

I find Red's understanding nature and vast eroticism rather interesting.

And Pastry is a charm. I love that IDGAF attitude. So much sass, but so chill.


EDIT: Honestly I'm pretty sure it's safe to say that 99% of us dig Red for one reason or another.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Hell Id fuck Ayattar if he was decent looking and fucked half as well as he was racist. But I more or less disassociate sex from romantic intimacy and I know that's not exactly normal.



Ayattar's racism kinda takes away from his attractiveness imo. It's a shame, cuz he's a lil handsome.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> I find Red's understanding nature and vast eroticism rather interesting.
> 
> EDIT: Honestly I'm pretty sure it's safe to say that 99% of us dig Red for one reason or another.



/;W;/
\;w;\
\;U;/



stahp it y'all. xwx;


----------



## Hewge (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a forum crush on Hewge >///<


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> EDIT: Honestly I'm pretty sure it's safe to say that 99% of us dig Red for one reason or another.



Count me in that 99%! 

Honestly Red ,I love your down to earth, say it how it is , honest attitude.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

Five Nights at Freddy's is boring as hell.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Five Nights at Freddy's is boring as hell.



It also sucks! Hot fan arts tho.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Five Nights at Freddy's is boring as hell.





Hewge said:


> It also sucks! Hot fan arts tho.



I confess I only found about this game being a thing when I saw porn of it. I haven't even seen a proper gameplay screenshot yet!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I only found about this game being a thing when I saw porn of it. I haven't even seen a proper *gameplay *screenshot yet!



there isn't any of that :Vc


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I have a forum crush on Hewge >///<


You've got good taste in men


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 1, 2015)

I missed the forum crush talk? Damn.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I missed the forum crush talk? Damn.


Technically, you still could go at it.

I do have one big forum crush, and that's... I don't know, I could mention him, but that wouldn't be very prudent on my part right now, I feel (I'm not sure he'd feel comfortable with me mentioning it).


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess I have a mini forum crush on Kinharia, and a major one on Mara.  And Red...well everyone has a crush on Red.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 1, 2015)

Does a crush count as loving to see RedSavage's posts, Funky, Hewge and Mika?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Does a crush count as loving to see RedSavage's posts, Funky, Hewge and Mika?


If you even so much as thought of the possibility of it counting, then I guess it could.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Does a crush count as loving to see RedSavage's posts, Funky, Hewge and Mika?



Thinking of it that way makes it so! The power of words! 

.....I miss Mika T___T


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Count me in that 99%!
> Honestly Red ,I love your down to earth, say it how it is , honest attitude.





UrsusArtist said:


> And Red...well everyone has a crush on Red.



Y'all some babyback bitches. 

But y'all pretty alright.  <3 <3 <3

Let's get drunk and eat barbeque around a pit fire at my place.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Y'all some babyback bitches.
> 
> But y'all pretty alright.  <3 <3 <3
> 
> Let's get drunk and eat barbeque around a pit fire at my place.



I'd be all over that. :3


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

_I wish I had more furry friends.
I also think I have a liking toward small fonts/miniature models and such..I watched a video on youtube
with those little miniature Asian kitchen sets where you make fake food and use alkaseltzer to make things look like they're boiling..
You get the idea.
I thought it was the coolest thing ever and now I can't get over little miniature fimo clay models of food and stuff.
It just looks so real.
I'm so envious over that kind of stuff and the miniature models that actually work are so cool...Also don't get me started on those Asian  "Poppin Cookin" candy making sets.
Dear god they're amazing.
_


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> _I wish I had more furry friends.
> I also think I have a liking toward small fonts/miniature models and such..I watched a video on youtube
> with those little miniature Asian kitchen sets where you make fake food and use alkaseltzer to make things look like they're boiling..
> You get the idea.
> ...


I don't see any problems with liking miniatures. If you like that sort if thing, then you should go for it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 1, 2015)

Forum crushes? Okay, I'll bite.

Wolfnight


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess that Chuchi has the voice of an Engel and I enjoy listening to her on TS


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 1, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I confess that Chuchi has the voice of an Engel and I enjoy listening to her on TS


â™¥ \Ã¶/ Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 1, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> â™¥ \Ã¶/ Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



weow!

Also, I can't stop looking at your avatar, Chuchi. @_@


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> weow!
> 
> Also, I can't stop looking at your avatar, Chuchi. @_@



Its certainly mesmerising, can't really say why though *sarcastic stare*


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks,I just didn't want it to come off weird or anything.
It's not sexual in any manner.
I just enjoy all of that stuff because of the amount of work put into everything and with the
little candy making kits I like the fact it's so interactive and hell with the little miniature kitchens it's just sort of neat to pretend no matter how old you are.
You don't get much of that interactivity nowadays..People just want it now-now-now.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess that I keep receipts in my car.

...never know when you need a tissue.

Waste not want not


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I confess that I keep receipts in my car.
> 
> ...never know when you need a tissue.
> 
> Waste not want not




Ow,doesn't that hurt?..
They can't be very absorbent either..


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmm.. forum crushes?
Let me bite...
A long time ago, *Jaseface*, who still pops up every now and then I see.
 I did, and still kinda do have one of *Rekel*.
Umm.. *Kleric *is a cute guy...
Of COURSE we have to get *Joel/Red/Hikaru/other nuggets* in my list cause I love them all :V
*FriggaFanatic*, of course.
*Garth* always seemed like a big burly guy and those attract me owo
*Funky* is a cute, but sadly straight, nerd
*Jtrekkie* is pet so does that count?
*Kinharia and Kitsune Cross* too... I like cats
*Kosdu and ArmoredCoyote* cause I like coyotes too...
*Ninten* too, if anyone remembers him...
*Pantheros*... as I said, I like cats...
*Wrobel* too... He filled me with the otter.
*Restless *cause he's cute, honestly.
And of course my boyfriend :V


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Ow,doesn't that hurt?..
> They can't be very absorbent either..



No, it doesn't really _hurt_.

And no it isn't, but I just fold it and blow again and just put it on the ground.

I'm littering :V


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess my general demeanor is a very conscious effort to seem cute, likeable and innofensive. At the same time, I don't really like to go around being mean to people either...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I confess that I keep receipts in my car.
> 
> ...never know when you need a tissue.
> 
> Waste not want not



I always keep the most recent receipt for gas, in the driver's door pocket of my car.

The reason for this, is that about 3 weeks after I started driving and had my own car to drive, I was pulled over by the cops. I was visibly shaking all over because I was only 18 and had no idea what I'd done. They said there had been a drive-off from a gas station in a red Micra (the same as I was driving) and were pulling them all over just in case.

The cop was really nice about it, especially when my mum told him I'd been driving for 3 weeks.

But now, I have this system at hand in the event that this ever happens again.


OT of forum crushes, I will never tell!!


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess my general demeanor is a very conscious effort to seem cute, likeable and innofensive. At the same time, I don't really like to go around being mean to people either...



That is a respectable demeanor.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 1, 2015)

So many people have a crush on me o///o

I wonder who else has a crush on me >///>

I wonder why people have a crush on me I'm such a tiny and ugly nerd <///<


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> So many people have a crush on me o///o
> 
> I wonder who else has a crush on me >///>
> 
> I wonder why people have a crush on me I'm such a tiny and ugly nerd <///<


C'est ton charisme, mon ami, et (qui sait?) peut Ãªtre ton physique aussi c:
(It's your charisma, my friend, and, who knows, maybe your physique, too c: )


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> So many people have a crush on me o///o
> 
> I wonder who else has a crush on me >///>
> 
> I wonder why people have a crush on me I'm such a tiny and ugly nerd <///<



I don't have a crush on you, at least there's that


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

Confession: I don't know what the term "foxbutt" means. I assume is sexual related.
By the time I learned of the fox = slut stereotype, it was already too late


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> No, it doesn't really _hurt_.
> 
> And no it isn't, but I just fold it and blow again and just put it on the ground.
> 
> I'm littering :V




*Points at and screeches*


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> C'est ton charisme, mon ami, et (qui sait?) peut Ãªtre ton physique aussi c:
> (It's your charisma, my friend, and, who knows, maybe your physique, too c: )


o///o oh you're too sweet ^///^



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> *Points at and screeches*



MWAHAHAAA! This world is already mine to destroy so what's wrong with speeding up the process? >:3 *holds a hollow glass ball* In time, this planet will destroy itself... *crushes ball in his fist* ...making MY job easy.

/me slowly walks to his throne


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Confession: I don't know what the term "foxbutt" means. I assume is sexual related.
> By the time I learned of the fox = slut stereotype, it was already too late



If you would like to know what the furry stereotypes are, ask our mod Ozriel. He has a fairly accurate list that is three pages long.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> o///o oh you're too sweet ^///^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Defeated screech,bad radio noises,coughs,wheezes*
Well,that's enough of that vocalization for the day..I just stepped into uncanny valley for a moment there.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Hell Id fuck Ayattar if he was decent looking and fucked half as well as he was racist.



I want to sig that so bad...but that'd just be wrong.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I want to sig that so bad...but that'd just be wrong.



Do it. we have no shame on FAF.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> If you would like to know what the furry stereotypes are, ask our mod Ozriel. He has a fairly accurate list that is three pages long.



In which "White Guilt" sterotype comprises of 2/3s of all his list. I know, my lurk skills are so pro.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I only found about this game being a thing when I saw porn of it. I haven't even seen a proper gameplay screenshot yet!



Who's your favorite character nsfw art wise?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Who's your favorite character nsfw art wise?



I predict he will say 'Foxy".


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Who's your favorite character nsfw art wise?


You ask me...? Ummmmm, you mean of FNAF, or in general? If it's the first, then none in particular, I don't really watch too much of it, but I have to concede some of the fanart I've seen of Bonnie and Freddie as a couple is pretty nice.

@Maugryph: No, but I do like Fox McCloud... and Falco Lombardi... especially when they're together.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine is Mangle :3


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I predict he will say 'Foxy".



Foxy or Mangle for me.
Human wise it would be Purple guy and Telephone guy.
I actually really like the game/concept behind it..
I haven't had a game scare me so much in a long time
it's exhilarating really.
That and I find the storyline to be completely dark and morbid..Which I like..the music isn't bad either.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm also on the Crush-On-Red bandwagon.  




Samandriel Morningstar said:


> _I wish I had more furry friends.
> I also think I have a liking toward small fonts/miniature models and such..I watched a video on youtube
> with those little miniature Asian kitchen sets where you make fake food and use alkaseltzer to make things look like they're boiling..
> You get the idea.
> ...



So you're in to micros, just not in that way. Just like some furries are into anthros, just not in that way.

I'm into headphones...in that way.  :V





Maugryph said:


> Do it. we have no shame on FAF.



*breathes heavily* It's done.  There is no going back now.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> So you're in to micros, just not in that way. Just like some furries are into anthros, just not in that way.
> 
> I'm into headphones...in that way.  :V




Headphones,how does that even work _in that way?_
My curiosity is such a bitch sometimes.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 1, 2015)

He puts them to play a dirty talk and then masturbate furiously, duh.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> He puts them to play a dirty talk and then masturbate furiously, duh.



Nah, that would only require one set of headphones...I have eleven.

GET MORE CREATIVE. :V


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> He puts them to play a dirty talk and then masturbate furiously, duh.



Lmao.
Well i guess masturbating to good music is pretty damn tame compared to some stuff people do.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Nah, that would only require one set of headphones...I have eleven.
> 
> GET MORE CREATIVE. :V


You masturbate by having them play awesome music to your dick?
as for why eleven, well, you need to have more available in-between cleanings.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 1, 2015)

One for each hole.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> You masturbate by having them play awesome music to your dick?
> as for why eleven, well, you need to have more available in-between cleanings.



I...can't respond to that.

You win.




Taikugemu said:


> One for each hole.



I must be missing some.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

There's no need for television with this thread around. 

As others have said before, the community here is awesome... albeit weird and cringe-worthy at times. But I wouldn't ask to have it any other way.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I...can't respond to that.
> 
> You win.


Do I get to be sigged? :V


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> You masturbate by having them play awesome music to your dick?
> as for why eleven, well, you need to have more available in-between cleanings.



Oh my god today is so interesting.
I need to be online more.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 1, 2015)

Pores are holes too, so you need more headphones.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder if people have a kink for being in one of those sensory deprivation tanks.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> You ask me...? Ummmmm, you mean of FNAF, or in general? If it's the first, then none in particular, I don't really watch too much of it, but I have to concede some of the fanart I've seen of Bonnie and Freddie as a couple is pretty nice.
> 
> @Maugryph: No, but I do like Fox McCloud... and Falco Lombardi... especially when they're together.



Ha... Ha... Ha... :V


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> you need more headphones.



Well, I concur with that statement.

Was gonna pick up a $200 (normally $430, "MSRP" is $650) pair of AKG 702 65th Anniversary editions...but I convinced myself not to.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Ha... Ha... Ha... :V


Admit, it's a good ship :V

I confess I feel somewhat proud of myself now~
*Celebrates his brief internet glory*


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Mine is Mangle :3



This is actually really cute  *[sfw]*


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> This is actually really cute  *[sfw]*



Oh my god I would wreck that.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Oh my god I would wreck that.



Mangle is sort of wrecked already.
Poor thing.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Oh my god I would wreck that.




Meh...too bright/humany for me.

Now Wyla's sona (sfw)..._*ohhhh yeahhh*.  Except that particular image activates my "emotional bonding" trigger, and not my "FAP__FAP__FAP__FAP__FAP" trigger._


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Mangle is sort of wrecked already.
> Poor thing.



OH SHIT
RECKT







Then I'll be the gentle considerate lover she needs /;w;/


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

The best thing about the animatronics of Five Nights At Freddy's?
Interchangeable parts.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

If I was going to work at Freddy's Pizza, I would want to bring a backup generator, with some gasoline. 
And a shotgun (Yes I would have to pay for damages but that's better than getting killed)


----------



## Gator (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> This is actually really cute  *[sfw]*



that face is a big no thank you for me :I  we're ok on body.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> that face is a big no thank you for me :I  we're ok on body.



You will be very disappointed.
She's in pieces and gets pulled apart by children each night.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

I find stuff like this extremely cute <3 *[sfw]*


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I find stuff like this extremely cute <3 *[sfw]*



D'aww.


----------



## Gator (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You will be very disappointed.
> She's in pieces and gets pulled apart by children each night.



implying i need a whole body to work with


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> implying i need a whole body to work with



Touche'


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess I think we're straying a tiny bit, guys ^^;;
Try to confess something once in a while, ok? This thread is awesome to have around, so let's try our best not to lose it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

_I confess that I have nothing better to do then spend time on here with you fuckers.
But,I'm happy about that.

_


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> _I confess that I have nothing better to do then spend time on here with you fuckers.
> But,I'm happy about that.
> 
> _


 
Welcome to the shitfest 

I confess that I like your confessions.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I think we're straying a tiny bit, guys ^^;;
> Try to confess something once in a while, ok? This thread is awesome to have around, so let's try our best not to lose it.




Shhh, before Maugryph comes to get you.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess that one of the firsts thing I do when I get home is to check for new submissions on FA and to read any new posts on here, I've not been here long but I've already become attached to you guys here ^__^, even though I can be a bit quiet I have felt fairly welcomed by the community here, at least I'd like to think so


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Welcome to the shitfest
> 
> I confess that I like your confessions.



I confess that I think we're going to get along just fine.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I confess that one of the firsts thing I do when I get home is to check for new submissions on FA



I can't do that until just before I go to bed, due to the risk of seeing a vore pic that makes me HHNNG.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I can't do that until just before I go to bed, due to the risk of seeing a vore pic that makes me HHNNG.



I generally only look at the submissions by people I'm currently watching, I'm either doing that or reblogging an insane amount on tumblr, and then 20mins later my bf will reblog the things I've reblogged xD Though I'd had te odd panic moment when parents don't knock and just barge in and I'm looking at something nsfw and I hurriedly change tabs and I'm like "Huh!? I ain't looking at anything parental-units! Honest!"


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess I feel like posting some random opera:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkA65PLEdac&feature=youtube_gdata_player

It's actually one of my primary ways of 'socializing' in eveyday life. 
*Takes iPad out* "Hey, listen to this cool thing"
*Soprano does something spectacular*
"That was crazy"
"Yeah, isn't it?"


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I can't do that until just before I go to bed, due to the risk of seeing a vore pic that makes me HHNNG.



That's why FA desperately needs Tags. If you don't want to look at something: you simply enter the tag and it doesn't show. When you want to look at it again: you simply delete the tag, and it shows up again. Every art gallery online worth it's salt has this feature.. except FA.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I feel like posting some random opera:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkA65PLEdac&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> It's actually one of my primary ways of 'socializing' in eveyday life.
> ...



I confess that I think you should watch  Repo! The Genetic Opera and The Devil's Carnival.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I think you should watch  Repo! The Genetic Opera and The Devil's Carnival.


And I recommend Puccini's _Gianni Schicchi_.
Out of curiosity, do those feauture actual operatic singing actually being sung by the people who appear on-screen?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> And I recommend Puccini's _Gianni Schicchi_.
> Out of curiosity, do those feauture actual operatic singing actually being sung by the people who appear on-screen?



_I confess that my entire playlist on Youtube is filled with this stuff.
Here's a clip from both._
(They're made by the same person..Terrance Zedunich..[may be spelling last name wrong]..He stars in both too.)


*In All My Dreams I Drown-Devil's Carnival*

*Legal Assassin-Repo! The Genetic Opera*


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

I got this big animation project to do but I cant get off this site.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess that when in traffic and I see someone doing something I do not like, legal or not, I really, _really _wish they would get in an accident.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I got this big animation project to do but I cant get off this site.



Where there is a will, there is a way, too bad will is never around, he can be such a bad friend!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I feel like posting some random opera:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkA65PLEdac&feature=youtube_gdata_player



That's really good, actually.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> _I confess that my entire playlist on Youtube is filled with this stuff.
> Here's a clip from both._
> (They're made by the same person..Terrance Zedunich..[may be spelling last name wrong]..He stars in both too.)
> 
> ...


The first link does not lead to where it should. As for the second one, I confess I was more thrilled by the visual style than the musical one (I was expecting something more... traditionally operatic).




isuckatdrawing said:


> That's really good, actually.


Especially that coloratura section at the end, and the way she overacts all the way through it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> The first link does not lead to where it should. As for the second one, I confess I was more thrilled by the visual style than the musical one (I was expecting something more... traditionally operatic).
> 
> 
> 
> Especially that coloratura section at the end, and the way she overacts all the way through it.




Oh.
Sorry.
Here's a new link for that other one,maybe it'll work now.


*In All My Dreams I Drown- Devil's Carnival*


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 1, 2015)

I confess i find vore super gross.


----------



## Zop (Feb 1, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> I confess i find vore super gross.



When it comes to vore, some people see a furry being eaten in a grotesque manner. I see someone enjoying a delicious meal and having a grand old time. It's all a matter of perspective!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Zop said:


> When it comes to vore, some people see a furry being eaten in a grotesque manner. I see someone enjoying a delicious meal and having a grand old time. It's all a matter of perspective!



Ugh...hard vore.  Shoot me now.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

Zop said:


> When it comes to vore, some people see a furry being eaten in a grotesque manner. I see someone enjoying a delicious meal and having a grand old time. It's all a matter of perspective!



The fact that some people get hard-ons to a picture of someone eating someone else is disturbing


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The fact that some people get hard-ons to a picture of someone eating someone else is disturbing



I assume you're talking about hard vore.


----------



## Zop (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The fact that some people get hard-ons to a picture of someone eating someone else is disturbing



Yeah I was joking, and I myself find it rather repulsive. But to each their own I suppose? As long as it doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Ugh...hard vore.  Shoot me now.



You have gained 20 respect points

LEVEL UP!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You have gained 20 respect points
> 
> LEVEL UP!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 1, 2015)

I only like soft vore :c


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't like any kind of vore one bit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I don't like any kind of vore one bit.



A shocking confession. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> A shocking confession. :V


I know, I know, especially coming from me :V

I confess I'm having too much fun this evening, you guys.


----------



## Gator (Feb 1, 2015)

i like hard vore

i confess that i have started collecting discarded ladies' hoop earrings.  i've got three so far; every time i see one just lying on the ground, i must take it.


----------



## Zop (Feb 1, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i like hard vore
> 
> i confess that i have started collecting discarded ladies' hoop earrings.  i've got three so far; every time i see one just lying on the ground, i must take it.



I have never found one of those on the ground. Nor have I ever found a giant tentacle. Where do you live? WHERE DO YOU KEEP FINDING THESE THINGS?


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 1, 2015)

When I was a kid, probably at least 10 years ago, I'd cry myself to sleep over the idea that some day my parents were going to die. I had the idea that if I ever lost both of them, I wouldn't want to exist in this world alone, so I wouldn't continue going on. I mostly got over that kind of thinking though (rarely, I still cry about it though).


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 1, 2015)

I was once wandering around the internet and found vore , no idea what it was and thought it was a one off kink....I was wrong apparently. Don't see why people like it either, but to each his own.


----------



## Gator (Feb 1, 2015)

Zop said:


> I have never found one of those on the ground. Nor have I ever found a giant tentacle. Where do you live? WHERE DO YOU KEEP FINDING THESE THINGS?



maybe it's a north carolina thing.  i have always, for as long as i can remember, found interesting shit lyin' around on the ground.
Edit: today there was a toilet.  that makes a lot more sense than a tentacle, but still amusing to see it chilling by the road like that.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> When I was a kid, probably at least 10 years ago, I'd cry myself to sleep over the idea that some day my parents were going to die. I had the idea that if I ever lost both of them, I wouldn't want to exist in this world alone, so I wouldn't continue going on. I mostly got over that kind of thinking though (rarely, I still cry about it though).



My gosh, I use to do this as well. It's a shitty way to end what was probably a good day.


----------



## Luki (Feb 1, 2015)

In addition to that, I used to cry myself to sleep over some a few other things when I was a little kid, too :c
Like, I remember there was a time when I started to wonder what happened to puppies, kittens and children who were never adopted. I cried thinking about how lonely they must have felt :c


----------



## Zop (Feb 1, 2015)

Luki said:


> In addition to that, I used to cry myself to sleep over some a few other things when I was a little kid, too :c
> Like, I remember there was a time when I started to wonder what happened to puppies, kittens and children who were never adopted. I cried thinking about how lonely they must have felt :c



Well, the puppies and kittens who were never adopted were likely euthanized. I'm not helping am I?


----------



## Gator (Feb 1, 2015)

Zop said:


> Well, the puppies and kittens who were never adopted were likely euthanized. I'm not helping am I?



i used to tear up thinking about the animal shelter.  could not stand to visit it for that reason; i just felt like "THEY'RE ALL DOOMED" 

i still don't like them places.  :s


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 1, 2015)

Egg laying turns me on.

What the fug...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Egg laying turns me on.
> 
> What the fug...



A kink is a kink


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Egg laying turns me on.
> 
> What the fug...



Egg laying looks painful


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 1, 2015)

1) I'm -big- into Hypno/mind control stuff. It's by far one of my favorite things.

2) I'm also -super- into Anthro/feral stuff. It, too, is one of my favorite things.

3) I have way more "favorite things" than I have any right to have.

4) I'm straight irl, but there are a lot of male furry characters I -really- like. It leads to amusing scenarios sometimes. This one time, I was fawning over this dude's 'sona and was like "Damn, I'd hit that. ...I wonder if I'm becoming gay." And then went to their page and saw their photo and was like "NOPE still like women."

5) When people quip gay jokes at me (Like, "Hey, that drink you got there seems a little fruity") I just kinda go along with them 'cuz I don't really care if people think I'm gay. But I'm also conflicted because for one, if ladies think I'm gay, they might not see me as an option, and for two, if gays think I'm gay, they'll think I _am_ an option. On the one hand it's nice to be laid back enough not to care what peeps think of me(and to not be offended by peeps thinking I'm gay... I mean why would people think it's an insult in the first place?), but on the other I also know it's disadvantageous to have a mislabeled orientation.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

comments in bold


Percy-Lyn said:


> 1) I'm -big- into Hypno/mind control stuff. It's by far one of my favorite things.
> 
> *Cool*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kleric (Feb 1, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> 5) When people quip gay jokes at me (Like, "Hey, that drink you got there seems a little fruity") I just kinda go along with them 'cuz I don't really care if people think I'm gay. But I'm also conflicted because for one, if ladies think I'm gay, they might not see me as an option, and for two, if gays think I'm gay, they'll think I _am_ an option. On the one hand it's nice to be laid back enough not to care what peeps think of me(and to not be offended by peeps thinking I'm gay... I mean why would people think it's an insult in the first place?), but on the other I also know it's disadvantageous to have a mislabeled orientation.




There's only one solution. Stick your dick in a blender.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Kleric said:


> There's only one solution. Stick your dick in a blender.



Hi honaat med hi mindok daar nol seirak :V


----------



## Gator (Feb 1, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> ...



not gonna lie, i thought you were a girl up 'til now.

also, just politely correct people if they mislabel you.  you wouldn't be making a big fuss of it.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> not gonna lie, i thought you were a girl up 'til now.



.. I did too. sorry


----------



## Kleric (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Hi honaat med hi mindok daar nol seirak :V


Nah, I learned it by observing others instead. :0


OT:
I confess, I laugh at my own jokes more than anyone else does.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 1, 2015)

*"Just really like or a turn on?"* 
More the latter. Truth be told, I don't tend to like a lot of male characters. Or guys at all, really (with a few exceptions). I never really got along with other dudes very well, 'cuz a lot of them have massively different mindsets from mine that I don't agree with. A lot of them are too big into being Shrodinger's Douchebags (Simultaneously is and is not a douchebag until called out, and then is "only joking" or "just kidding") and "Bustin' your balls" which is just irritating. Teasing people lightly is fine in most cases but getting aggressive with it is just... why? And then I've heard really disgusting, self-entitled things out of others that just makes me distrust other dudes in general. 

_*"People are jerks. Don't let them bother you. Find someone that likes you the way your are."*_
Eh, it's not so much peeps being jerks to me that bothers me. To be honest, it irritates me a lot more when somebody is nitpicking at me about everything I do or when they're being jerks to other people. As much as I hate to admit it due to the negative connotations involved, I have something of a White Knighting habit for... pretty much _anybody_ I see that I feel is being wronged. I hate seeing people treated poorly a lot more than being treated poorly, myself.

EDIT: Oh wow xD Peeps thinkin' I'm a gal on here, haha! That's kinda amusing actually. What made y'all think that? Y'all've got me super curious now!

*gigglefitting*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 1, 2015)

I didn't think you were a girl, I just thought you were super!gay.


----------



## dangergirl (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess if I have _any_ kind of of confession, it would be this:
Since I was little I've always identified more heavily with female characters than male, it's only when I got older did I realize that my gender was an unwanted label that I felt was an unnecessary tack-on. Now I just operate without one concrete gender in mind, though I do prefer female pronouns.


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 2, 2015)

dangergirl said:


> ...though I do prefer female pronouns.



Don't we all...


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2015)

I thought Percy was a dude


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

I forgot to announce my giant crush on Volk :V


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

TriSAR said:


> Don't we all...



nope


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> 1) I'm -big- into Hypno/mind control stuff. It's by far one of my favorite things.
> ...



Heh, it was kinda fun a few months ago when a few of us on here were testing out pokemon hypnosis / transformation videos and stuff. Hypnosis was one of my favorite parts of the few Psychology classes I've taken.


Confession: I wish I could do more to be sweet and comforting to people when they're down or otherwise in a bad place. I just don't know what to say to help, because I imagine it would just sound like some generic re-hashed phrase that wouldn't be helpful at all.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

I would love to be hypnotised more often but...
It's hard for me to go into trance.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I would love to be hypnotised more often but...
> It's hard for me to go into trance.



I've never had someone try to hypnotize me (might be fun to try), but the few times I did watch / listen to induction videos, I seemed to progressively get better at getting into trance.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2015)

I was going to Tim Hortons today but my car got stuck in a 2 foot high, 15 foot long snowbank, and instead of just parking and going back inside my house I decided to shovel out the car so I could go lol
I did it in pyjama pants cause I didnt expect to get stuck in a snowbank...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I've never had someone try to hypnotize me (might be fun to try), but the few times I did watch / listen to induction videos, I seemed to progressively get better at getting into trance.



Only one person has really, truly successfully hypnotised me
And then me and him got hypnotised by someone else


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't think I'll ever be capable of being hypnotized, nor would I really want to be. I'm more about the whole hypnotizing-other-people thing. >_>;
I personally don't believe in it, and you gotta believe in it for it to work, so... yeah...


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 2, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> and you gotta believe in it for it to work, so... yeah...



Agreed. Went to a hypnotherapist a few times...useless waste of money. :|
Unless if there's a truth-serum-ish thing... 



> ...You only believe in science. - Ignacio/Nacho


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> I don't think I'll ever be capable of being hypnotized, nor would I really want to be. I'm more about the whole hypnotizing-other-people thing. >_>;
> I personally don't believe in it, and you gotta believe in it for it to work, so... yeah...



Well it's not like you have to believe in magic or something. Just have to be comfortable with the hypnotist and be receptive, willing to accept their suggestions and let your body act on them. A lot of it is self-hypnosis anyway; their suggestions can't make you do anything against your will, they just lead you and you follow, if you wish to let go and let them have some influence over you. I'd only do it for fun though; I wouldn't put money into something like a hypnotherapist.

I was never really into the idea of doing the hypnotizing because I'd feel too awkward, although getting hypnotized always sounds interesting to me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

I hate mustard, mayo and ketchup.
Mayo smells SOOOO bad to me


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I hate mustard, mayo and ketchup.
> Mayo smells SOOOO bad to me



so do you.. eat your hamburgers dry? 0_0


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> so do you.. eat your hamburgers dry? 0_0



Yes


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Yes



Yikes!


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

Dunno how anyone can hate ketchup. Maybe if it's just sitting all alone and its scent not mixed with anything else, but it's great with fries and pizza, imo.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

Everyone in my family thinks I'm weird for it and...
I just get really nervous about it, especially when I'm out with friends, cause it's not the norm...
I just... I don't like them...


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

It's probably better than the extreme, in which people put ketchup on everything. My dad puts it on baked beans, and I used to have it with plain steak / beef. As much as I like ketchup on a few select things, I still cringe during a certain Andy Milonakis skit in which he has a dinner consisting of only ketchup, then he drinks a glass of pure ketchup.  *cringes*


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 2, 2015)

The extreme that really bugs me is ONION.
I hate ONION. with a FIERY PASSION. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth, and not even when I eat it. When I eat it it's even worse.
And people sneak it into fricking EVERYTHING. Chicken wrap? Onion. Hamburger? Onion. Pasta? Onion. French fries? IS THAT AN ONION RING!? Next thing you know they'll be putting onions in my mac'n cheese and my PB&J sandwiches.

And then there's always that one person at a given restaurant who gets the order wrong and thinks "Naaah, you don't NOT want onions! EVERYBODY loves onions!" No. No we do not. Fuck onions. With a sauldering iron. They're disgusting, add crunch to things that ought not have crunch, smell awful, overpower the taste of everything they come in contact with, and even when you take them off of something that they were on, the taste just -lingers-.

So. Much. Hate. @_@


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> The extreme that really bugs me is ONION.
> I hate ONION. with a FIERY PASSION. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth, and not even when I eat it. When I eat it it's even worse.
> And people sneak it into fricking EVERYTHING. Chicken wrap? Onion. Hamburger? Onion. Pasta? Onion. French fries? IS THAT AN ONION RING!? Next thing you know they'll be putting onions in my mac'n cheese and my PB&J sandwiches.
> 
> ...



mmm ONIONS. Yum. NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Gator (Feb 2, 2015)

i love onions; i eat 'em as snacks.  putting them in macaroni sounds like a great idea, too.  i'mma try that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 2, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> mmm ONIONS. Yum. NOM NOM NOM NOM



In eggs, or burgers, or spaghetti, or stews...<3 

So much can be done with them.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 2, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> In eggs, or burgers, or spaghetti, or stews...<3
> 
> So much can be done with them.



I put them is literally every savory dish I make.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

I used to hate onions with a passion when I was younger. My dad always got onion pizza, so I'd either refuse to eat it or I'd take the time to hunt down every little piece of onion and get rid of it, tearing the the pizza apart in the process. I might have even expedited the process by scraping the cheese (and all the onions with it) directly into the trash, then eating whatever remained. I now feel bad about how wasteful I was back then. But yeah, onions do seem to be in everything; they actually have made their way into mac'n cheese in my university dining commons.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 2, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I put them is literally every savory dish I make.



I did this last year and got kinda burnt out on them. (I cooked a lot of fish dishes with onions at the time.) 

I'm getting into potatoes more these days. I can make a KICKASS Potato soup.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 2, 2015)

I am only okay with onions in two instances: At the local chinese place, in some of the chicken dishes because they have extremely little taste compared to normal, and in soups/stews where they're softened and the taste is generally weaker.

Any other instance of onion makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

Firefeathers is a fantastic artist I really admire and inspire to be as good as someday. Firefeathers was on the forums giving critiques in the artist section. I was hoping that Firefeathers would have given my sketchbook thread a critique. But it didn't happen.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 2, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> The extreme that really bugs me is ONION.
> I hate ONION. with a FIERY PASSION. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth, and not even when I eat it. When I eat it it's even worse.
> And people sneak it into fricking EVERYTHING. Chicken wrap? Onion. Hamburger? Onion. Pasta? Onion. French fries? IS THAT AN ONION RING!? Next thing you know they'll be putting onions in my mac'n cheese and my PB&J sandwiches.
> 
> ...



I love Onions, but if you ever bring mushrooms near me I will cut you! but seriously mushrooms make me die rather painfully D: the texture of them is all wrong, the smell is just ugh.....and the taste is ¬___¬ whenever my mum does a casserole or any dish with gravy and throws in mushrooms because it adds flavor it just makes me want to crawl into a ball and hate life, stop destroying food parental unit!!! :s


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 2, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I love Onions, but if you ever bring mushrooms near me I will cut you! but seriously mushrooms make me die rather painfully D: the texture of them is all wrong, the smell is just ugh.....and the taste is ï¿½___ï¿½ whenever my mum does a casserole or any dish with gravy and throws in mushrooms because it adds flavor it just makes me want to crawl into a ball and hate life, stop destroying food parental unit!!! :s



 I'm with this guy here, mushrooms are terrible. That and also tomatoes, i can't stand the taste of it. Not to mention all the horrible goop and seeds that are inside them, those are the worst. The only tomatoes i can handle is in pasta sauce and ketchup where they have been sweetened and blended heavily together.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

@Naesaki: are you allergic to mushrooms?


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 2, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I love Onions, but if you ever bring mushrooms near me I will cut you! but seriously mushrooms make me die rather painfully D: the texture of them is all wrong, the smell is just ugh.....and the taste is ¬___¬ whenever my mum does a casserole or any dish with gravy and throws in mushrooms because it adds flavor it just makes me want to crawl into a ball and hate life, stop destroying food parental unit!!! :s


Fuck mushrooms. I agree with you. Tried them for the first time a few months ago and literally had to spit it out into a tissue. The texture was just eurrghh.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 2, 2015)

The only good thing about mushrooms is that they cut really nicely. Otherwise..... :K


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't care for mushrooms much either. I don't despise them with all of my being like I do onions (though I used to), but I strongly prefer to be without'em.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 2, 2015)

I keep trying to find an avatar to replace my current one, but I can't get myself to change it when I do find an image I like.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I keep trying to find an avatar to replace my current one, but I can't get myself to change it when I do find an image I like.



I like the one your currently working on


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 2, 2015)

That reminds me, I'm gonna need to get a new avatar...damn, better go find my piggybank and waste havoc on the poor guy so i can get a commission. 

I hate being a furry who can't draw... it seems that there's such a small percentage of furs here who don't draw and does something else. The music and writing thread goes at a snails pace compared to the art thread...maybe i can just exchange something for an avatar. Suppose i can make one more song for a trade (despite me saying i was gonna stop until i build my new PC)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 2, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I like the one your currently working on



Thanks, though it's nowhere near as endearing as this one because of the scene it's from.


----------



## Humble-Noodle (Feb 2, 2015)

When I was like... 7? My family had two cocker spaniels, an elderly mother and her daughter named Peaches and Shadow. One day I felt the need to try to clip Shadow's nails, and while doing so I must have hurt her, because she yipped, threw her head back and hit me in the face with her muzzle, giving me a big fat lip. When my mom asked what happened to me I said that Shadow had bit me, but I was too afraid of getting in trouble to tell her why she had nipped me in the first place. Two days later she gave Shadow and Peaches away because she thought that the dog had attacked me and wasn't safe around kids (the furthest thing from the truth). I've felt guilty about it ever since but I've never told anyone. I still hope today that they had loving owners and long happy lives, minus douchey little kids like me.

About a year after we got two cats.... My cat Daisy had really long whiskers and so (I was kind of obsessed with scissors as a child and ended up cutting a lot of things I now regret) I decided trim them. A few days later my aunt was house-sitting while we were away, and when we came home she mentioned that she thought one of the neighbor kids had snipped off Daisy's whiskers because she had noticed that the cat had been acting funny, then realized how short they were. She also mentioned that it was a shame because cats needed their whiskers to live normally and that they'd never grow back right. I felt like the world's biggest dick-bag until I found out when I was a lot older that whiskers are really nothing more than specially modified hairs that tend to be thicker and stiffer than normal with roots surrounded by nerve clusters, and that like any other hair, they'd eventually die, fall out, and grow back again perfectly normal.


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 2, 2015)

Hahaahhahaha love that last line xD


----------



## Muln (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess Im not good at giving good advice. I need a little bit of help.

My sister broke up with her last boyfriend. She keeps communicating with her ex-boyfriend (as a friend she said) and her current boyfriend is starting to dislike this.

How should I advise my sister?


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 2, 2015)

Muln said:


> How should I advise my sister?



I believe the core root issue of this problem is how there is a disconnect between your sister and her current boyfriend. Meaning that him disliking it is because of his failure to understand how she truly feels about the ex-bf, in addition to failing to bring forward this issue in an effective manner. Most would agree relationships are first and foremost the ability to compromise between one another + trust. 

The word 'dislike' plus your sister's continued comms with the ex already gives me a feeling that the relationship has a few potholes here and there. 

What I would suggest is for the current boyfriend to be stern & make a stand (not so aggressively, of course) and point out this discomfort, while at the same time suggesting to them to find out the root cause of such 'attachment to the past'. But then again, young lads and ladies nowadays are liberalized in the way they see 'relationships' so it wouldn't be uncommon for your sister to do so.

[sub]Just suggestions bro, good luck.[/sub]


----------



## Hewge (Feb 2, 2015)

Muln said:


> How should I advise my sister?



It's perfectly regular and fine to be capable of healthily ending a relationship, and continuing to be friends. 
Her current boyfriend seems to have some trust issues. Jealousy is such a menial, childish, and rather unattractive trait... How old are they, again? xD

If she truly is _just friends_ with her ex, and her current other has problems with this, then she should be honest with him and try to put him at ease. Bring a little clarity to his clouded mind.
If honesty does not work, and he continues to experience negative feelings about who she chooses to have as a part of her life; then perhaps she should ask herself if she wants to continue being in a relationship with someone so burdened?


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I love Onions, but if you ever bring mushrooms near me I will cut you! but seriously mushrooms make me die rather painfully D: the texture of them is all wrong, the smell is just ugh.....and the taste is ï¿½___ï¿½ whenever my mum does a casserole or any dish with gravy and throws in mushrooms because it adds flavor it just makes me want to crawl into a ball and hate life, stop destroying food parental unit!!! :s





Whaaat? Shrooms are awesome. 


Er...wait..,,

I like portobello  mushrooms. Yeah. They're not half bad.


----------



## Luki (Feb 2, 2015)

Sometimes I'm turned away by food because of their smell.

Like fish. I haaate the smell of fish.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 2, 2015)

On the mushrooms, I've eaten them like once. My family made a lasagna and randomly decided to add mushrooms, they were kinda slimy feeling. I personally didn't really like it that much. I've also accidentally taken a bite of a pizza with onions on it and I spit it out when I realized where the funny taste was coming from.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't believe the mushroom-hate going on here! :V
I love mushrooms, though I can see how the rubbery texture might throw someone off.



RedSavage said:


> Whaaat? Shrooms are awesome.
> 
> 
> Er...wait..,,
> ...



I confess that I'd like to try some sort of psychedelic at least once in my life.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 2, 2015)

I hate mushrooms, usually. Every now and again, they are prepared in a way that even I can enjoy. 
I've eaten these bad boys, but am not a fan of them and have to be coerced, more or less. 
I only like kanttarelli/chanterelle if my mother-in-law makes them. She makes a really great sauce with them. c:
Forget onions though, I rarely eat those willingly, with very few exceptions. 
No opinion about other... shrooms.... never tried, don't plan to. Heard some funny stories, though!


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

Demensa said:


> I confess that I'd like to try some sort of psychedelic at least once in my life.



Try a little LSD or some DMT. They're much more chill and less "freak out" prone. Shrooms are awesome and all but they can get.....pretty intense.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 2, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I've eaten these bad boys, but am not a fan of them and have to be coerced, more or less.



Those look (visually) really cool.  
I always found the structures of different fungi fascinating. Pretty, yet oftentimes alien.

I confess to eating mostly pleb-tier mushrooms. I should probably change that.



RedSavage said:


> Try a little LSD or some DMT. They're much more chill and less "freak out" prone. Shrooms are awesome and all but they can get.....pretty intense.



Advice noted.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 2, 2015)

Demensa said:


> I confess to eating mostly *pleb-tier mushrooms.*


I don't know why, but this made me laugh quite a bit. XD

I've been trying to give mushrooms a second chance, since they are part of a lot of dishes that I find appealing. But, when I was a kid, my step-dad would add those nasty fucking canned mushroom garbage aklsdjfÃ¶alksdjfg to _*EVERYTHING*_.
He would put them in macaroni and cheese, ramen noodles just.. just.. fucking _everything_, I fucking hated eating whatever he cooked because god damn those mushrooms are fucking _horrible_.

Ugh... I like mushrooms on pizza though, those are the pleb-shrooms usually, right? x3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm very picky with what I eat, if something turns me off when I see or smell it, I won't eat it.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 2, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> @Naesaki: are you allergic to mushrooms?



Hard to really say as, when I have unfortunately ingested them my stomach has reacted badly to them so I possibly am.


----------



## BRN (Feb 2, 2015)

As someone who likes to cook, mushrooms add nothing to a palate and the texture doesn't pair well with anything that I'd enjoy cooking. It's pretty much an ingredient for stew or soup. Fuck dat


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

I hate cheese. Never have. Wish I could like it but it just tastes so...ew. Its annoying because it seems like cheese is on everything


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Whaaat? Shrooms are awesome.
> 
> 
> Er...wait..,,
> ...



I have a friend that is a fabulous cook. She was able to make portobello mushrooms taste like steak. I kid you not.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm a mushroom fiend.  Sauteed, raw, in sandwiches, in salads...LOVE them.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 2, 2015)

I hate mushrooms for their texture.  Unless they're sliced SUPERthin and sauteed or put on pizza, I won't eat them.




crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I hate cheese.



BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Feb 2, 2015)

MMMM, I'm eating this sandwich, with meat, mushrooms, onions, cheese....it tastes so good.

Too bad all of you guys don't like any of the above, because Philly cheesesteaks are so damn tasty!


----------



## shteev (Feb 2, 2015)

keep your mushrooms 384759305734950437569438385 feet away from me


----------



## Gator (Feb 2, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I'm a mushroom fiend.  Sauteed, raw, in sandwiches, in salads...LOVE them.



i like you even more now.  keep it up.

i know so many people who turn up their noses at the things i like, i lose track of which ones don't like which things.  like, every single one of them claims to hate at least one or two of my favorite foods.  so i kind of just assume that i'm the only one who likes _any_ of them, and don't offer to share when i make those things.  :I  
i make bitchin' stuffed mushrooms, though, i tell ya what.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 2, 2015)

Demensa said:


> I can't believe the mushroom-hate going on here! :V
> I love mushrooms, though I can see how the rubbery texture might throw someone off.
> 
> 
> ...



Stuffed portobello mushrooms are amazing. I love making them. I have yet to come across a mushroom I don't like.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

I've always wanted to play music with Batty.
See if we can make some sort of epic English horn/guitar duet


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess, I now want Batty and Dis' mushrooms. ;-)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm a hoarder of certain things, particularly firearms and guitars. The guns are all in a series of safes in the bedroom, but the guitars are literally EVERYWHERE!!! I even have a lower-end Ibanez acoustic in my bathroom D:

I also have 3 guitars that I can never play again for emotional reasons.


----------



## Humble-Noodle (Feb 2, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Stuffed portobello mushrooms are amazing. I love making them. I have yet to come across a mushroom I don't like.



Mmmm, yes please! Mushrooms on everything. Especially with Swiss cheese on burgers.


----------



## Gator (Feb 2, 2015)

i have way too many "collections" going on.  coins/currency, dead things  (skulls, furs, teeth, specimens, etc), glass bottles/jugs, discarded  hoop earrings, and pretty much any interesting-looking piece of junk i  find.  i also have a gay little assortment of hats.  i confess that the only reason i don't have more stuff is because i don't have space for it.  my room is the smallest in the house, and it ain't my house.  it was also already full of crap when i moved in, leaving me with even less space for all my crap.  goddamn bookshelf... as if i read books.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2015)

Guys, the only way to have mushrooms is fried. Fry the shit out of those things, they are so much nicer.

I confess that I only started to like mushrooms after first year of uni... we had a microbiology module and a segment on fungi, and I started craving mushrooms while studying this.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Thanks, though it's nowhere near as endearing as this one because of the scene it's from.


What is your avatar from?


----------



## Kleric (Feb 2, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> mushrooms, mushrooms





Demensa said:


> mushroom





Chuchi said:


> mushrooms, shrooms....





Chuchi said:


> mushrooms mushroom mushrooms
> mushrooms





BRN said:


> mushrooms





Maugryph said:


> portobello mushrooms





UrsusArtist said:


> mushroom





isuckatdrawing said:


> mushrooms





FrozenGlacier said:


> MMMM, mushrooms.





shteev said:


> mushrooms





Uncle Dis said:


> bitchin' stuffed mushrooms





Batty Krueger said:


> mushrooms. mushroom





UrsusArtist said:


> Batty and Dis' mushrooms.





Humble-Noodle said:


> Mushrooms on everything.





Alexxx-Returns said:


> mushrooms
> mushrooms



What the hell is going on?! :shock:


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 2, 2015)

I still have no idea what "foxbutt" means


----------



## SirRob (Feb 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I still have no idea what "foxbutt" means


It's a term of endearment used by furries, typically towards people with fox fursonas.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I still have no idea what "foxbutt" means




It's a butt...attached to a fox.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I still have no idea what "foxbutt" means



The thing i own. Everyone who has a foxbutt...answers to me,  every foxbutt is my bitch.
My foxbutt is a religion of all to beyond compare. Worship it, like many others have. (Its an old joke to one of our threads, mentova and sniperfreak were also pretty popular for the foxbutt jokes)


----------



## Luki (Feb 2, 2015)

It is said that foxbutt is one of the essential ingredients one must use to craft a Bag of Holding.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 2, 2015)

I like 'On Avery Island' a lot more than 'In the Aeroplane Over the Sea'.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess that, from now on, I'll try to get used to doing homework the very day I'm assigned it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 2, 2015)

I just got my first sex toy and I confess myself disappointed by it. It was cheap, so no worries about chucking it out later, but still, not at all what I was hoping for.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess that I wish there was some way to get notified if someone responds to you.
Or if there is actually a way here,I confess that I wish I knew how.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 2, 2015)

At the top left go to Quick Links -> Subscribed Threads, then click the 'Last Post By' filter. That shows you new posts in topics you've posted in.

Alternatively you can just go to the Settings page and it'll show you the same thing, but with just the Subscribed threads that have recent posts.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I still have no idea what "foxbutt" means



you're sitting on it.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> At the top left go to Quick Links -> Subscribed Threads, then click the 'Last Post By' filter. That shows you new posts in topics you've posted in.
> 
> Alternatively you can just go to the Settings page and it'll show you the same thing, but with just the Subscribed threads that have recent posts.



That doesn't tell you if someone replied to you, only if someone made a new post in those threads. I'm pretty sure he wants to be notified if someone clicked "Reply" or "Reply With Quote" to one of his posts. Which in all honesty would be useful...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 2, 2015)

AlexInsane said:


> I just got my first sex toy and I confess myself disappointed by it. It was cheap, so no worries about chucking it out later, but still, not at all what I was hoping for.



What was it?

Confession:  I would totally buy a dick vibrator...or whatever the fuck they're called.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I wish there was some way to get notified if someone responds to you.
> Or if there is actually a way here,I confess that I wish I knew how.



There is a way to subscribe to a thread but that's it. Unfortunately.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 2, 2015)

Kleric said:


> That doesn't tell you if someone replied to you, only if someone made a new post in those threads. I'm pretty sure he wants to be notified if someone clicked "Reply" or "Reply With Quote" to one of his posts. Which in all honesty would be useful...



Yes,that's what I mean thank you.
Sorry my post was a bit too vague.

________________________________


I confess that I'm a total pervert if it's under the right  circumstances.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 2, 2015)

Kleric said:


> That doesn't tell you if someone replied to you, only if someone made a new post in those threads. I'm pretty sure he wants to be notified if someone clicked "Reply" or "Reply With Quote" to one of his posts. Which in all honesty would be useful...


I have seen that in other forums. Personally I don't think it's reliable, since someone could reply to your post without quoting it, like I did in the post where I replied to his question.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I have seen that in other forums. Personally I don't think it's reliable, since someone could reply to your post without quoting it, like I did in the post where I replied to his question.



I was speaking about a function that would notify the other person regardless of the manner that someone responded to you in.
Either with or without a quote.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I was speaking about a function that would notify the other person regardless of the manner that someone responded to you in.
> Either with or without a quote.


I think FAF uses a stock version of vBulletin. They would have to manually program that. 

Also what's with the small font? I have my monitor on 1080p and I can barely read it.


----------



## Feste (Feb 2, 2015)

I had to stay in do the snow, but I couldn't do work because we don't have remote access to the server. So I just played Assassin's Creed 4 all day. Wheeeeeee


----------



## Luki (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess I shall be perpetually jealous of people who get to live in snowy places >:I


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess that 98 percent of the time I accept and do not worry about the fact that I have a penis. I'm far too busy to be worried about my body and dysphoria whatnot when transition is going so well. It simply is what it is. 

Right not is not one of those times.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I confess that 98 percent of the time I accept and do not worry about the fact that I have a penis. I'm far too busy to be worried about my body and dysphoria whatnot when transition is going so well. It simply is what it is.
> 
> Right not is not one of those times.



*hugs*


----------



## Demensa (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess that even though I tell people I don't dance and don't want to dance; when I'm by myself I dance all the time.



WideEyed said:


> I like 'On Avery Island' a lot more than 'In the Aeroplane Over the Sea'.



I admit I haven't even listened to On Avery Island yet.
I have to say that the meme-like status of In The Aeroplane Over The Sea is _almost_ starting to get to me.

I confess that I think F# A# âˆž is one of Godspeed You! Black Emperor's worst albums.  (Perhaps I should listen to it again, just to be sure.)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 2, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> What is your avatar from?



Amagi Brilliant Park. The scene where the dragon is shown is short (clicky), but I found it very humorous and my inner dragon fanboy screamed to screencap this frame.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 2, 2015)

Demensa said:


> I confess that even though I tell people I don't dance and don't want to dance; when I'm by myself I dance all the time.



_*I KNEW IT !
*_I always knew you were a dancer at heart, Demensa. Feel them beats in your heart~

This makes me so... happy._ *wipes tear from eye* ;~;_


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess that I'm actually trying to _gain _weight. 
Through fat and muscle, my appetite has been growing over the last few weeks, and I bench press every day after school, I believe I do this because of a phobia I think I have


----------



## Renarde (Feb 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I confess that I'm actually trying to _gain _weight.



I confess that that turns me on a little, because fetishes~


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

I write shirt poetry when drunk. It's my guilty pleasure, but I don't kid myself into passing it off as literary worthy. An example.   



_I hate, therefor I am. 
If to err is to be human then I am perfect 
Because I err on the side of irrationality. 
Let me touch the electric fence. 
Will it shock me every time? 
Only one way to find out. Beat a dead horse named Mistake until I know I can't go any further on that broken steed down that broken road. 
I'm stubborn.  Don't tell me what to do.  
I am a caveman discovering how to burn myself with my own creation. 
A terrible situation. 
Justification of why I have to learn the hard way. 
Cobain tell me, 
Am I just dumb 
Or maybe just happy? 
But you killed yourself with Thompson and Monroe and you had all those quotes that people live their lives from yet in the end you couldn't even follow your own rules. 
Who were you trying to convince? Was it really us or yourself? 
Like a porn protester child molester you felt up your own ideals and left the broken bodies in ditches like stepchildren in stitches and is it any wonder our generation gets blamed when after all it was your own advice we followed? 
Maybe I just hate myself because I'm part of a world I hate. 
Or maybe I'm just too drunk and it's too late.   
Morning sun 
Through star lit sieves 
Give me my solace 
And gentle reprieves._


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

If I were my own reviewer Id call myself a pretentious piece of shit. Ha.


----------



## Feste (Feb 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I confess that I'm actually trying to _gain _weight.
> Through fat and muscle, my appetite has been growing over the last few weeks, and I bench press every day after school, I believe I do this because of a phobia I think I have



Wait, so you have a phobia of not gaining weight or getting fat? If you're bench pressing that much as long as you get some run in you should be fine.

I confess that, even with muscle weight, I'm pretty pissed I'm above 205. Fricken holiday season killed me, and the Superbowl hasn't helped.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm 210-220 and I hate it...
I don't want to be like a rail but...
I wanna be thinner...
But no matter how hard I try it just never seems to be...


----------



## Demensa (Feb 2, 2015)

Hewge said:


> _*I KNEW IT !
> *_I always knew you were a dancer at heart, Demensa. Feel them beats in your heart~
> 
> This makes me so... happy._ *wipes tear from eye* ;~;_



This made me laugh a little too much.



RedSavage said:


> Poem





RedSavage said:


> If I were my own reviewer Id call myself a pretentious piece of shit. Ha.



I liked it!
I think poetry only crosses the line of 'pretentious' when it _really_â€‹ gets avant-garde and you can't decipher any meanings etc.


----------



## Renarde (Feb 2, 2015)

Personally I've got a preference for guys that aren't "rail thin", just saying.
I mean I'm not into *really* big guys but... guys that are a little bit on the thicker side are quite alright, IMO. <3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Personally I've got a preference for guys that aren't "rail thin", just saying.
> I mean I'm not into *really* big guys but... guys that are a little bit on the thicker side are quite alright, IMO. <3



Sounds like me :V


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

Demensa said:


> This made me laugh a little too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw. Well thanks <3


----------



## Feste (Feb 2, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Personally I've got a preference for guys that aren't "rail thin", just saying.
> I mean I'm not into *really* big guys but... guys that are a little bit on the thicker side are quite alright, IMO. <3



Yeah, pretty much me, too. What annoys me is that Everyone seems to be skinner here. I'm the widest person I know ><.


----------



## Renarde (Feb 2, 2015)

Feste said:


> Yeah, pretty much me, too. What annoys me is that Everyone seems to be skinner here. I'm the widest person I know ><.


Guhhh. Unfortunate. I fall into the tiny category myself, I suppose. But... there are so many advantages. Snuggles feel so much nicer~ <3 <3


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 2, 2015)

Feste said:


> Wait, so you have a phobia of not gaining weight or getting fat? If you're bench pressing that much as long as you get some run in you should be fine.
> 
> I confess that, even with muscle weight, I'm pretty pissed I'm above 205. Fricken holiday season killed me, and the Superbowl hasn't helped.



I have a fear of being considered "weak" or being considered a "weakling". I payed the price of being one back in 6th grade, but now, when you are 6ft and almost 200 pounds (and I'm only 15) not many people would want to bully you. 

I remember the last time I checked I could bench press 140 pounds and squat nearly 180 pounds. And yet, I still feel like that I'm too wimpy.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess I'm a mess
And I need snuggles stat


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

Feste and Renard,
idk, but you two would prolly have fun with me.
I'm 5ft. 7-8 and 210, I haz a bit of a belleh


----------



## Renarde (Feb 2, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I confess I'm a mess
> And I need snuggles stat


Awwwww~ :c But those of us that know we are messes are a step ahead, I think.
*snuggles*


----------



## Renarde (Feb 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Feste and Renard,
> idk, but you two would prolly have fun with me.
> I'm 5ft. 7-8 and 210, I haz a bit of a belleh


Confession: cute bellies give me anime-style nosebleeds. >\\<


----------



## Feste (Feb 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Feste and Renard,
> idk, but you two would prolly have fun with me.
> I'm 5ft. 7-8 and 210, I haz a bit of a belleh



Hah, pretty much the same. Ugh. And I had too many doritos today cause I was stuck indoors, so now I'm all blegh @_@. I will agree with Renard though, snuggling is quite fun when you can envelop someone :3



BlitzCo said:


> I have a fear of being considered "weak" or being considered a "weakling". I payed the price of being one back in 6th grade, but now, when you are 6ft and almost 200 pounds (and I'm only 15) not many people would want to bully you.
> 
> I remember the last time I checked I could bench press 140 pounds and squat nearly 180 pounds. And yet, I still feel like that I'm too wimpy.



Christ dude, that's pretty epic. As long as you're keeping it healthy, I guess. Maybe you can play for the Texans someday! I hope not the cowboys though .



RedSavage said:


> I confess I'm a mess
> And I need snuggles stat



*snug hug* That work?


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

I personally don't see why guys feel they have to bulk up and become a walking mass of muscles these days. Half the guys were like that throughout my high school, but I never really cared to do any bodybuilding myself. I'm 160 pounds and almost none of it is muscle. I always wondered if I'd be able to handle myself in a fight though, despite that.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 2, 2015)

It's about insecurity. The male ego is a surprisingly and amusingly fragile thing. Nine times out of ten, dudes have this weird need to one-up one another. Like that one annoying office-mate everyone has, but in everything deemed "masculine".


----------



## KyryK (Feb 2, 2015)

My future roommate's not so secret plan to turn me into a brony so he can have sex with me while dressed as Soarin seems to be slowly coming to fruition. I have a basic pony OC now. Today he convinced me to let him draw me one. 

For the love of God someone help me before it's too late. ;-;


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

KyryK said:


> My future roommate's not so secret plan to turn me into a brony so he can have sex with me while dressed as Soarin seems to be slowly coming to fruition. I have a basic pony OC now. Today he convinced me to let him draw me one.
> 
> For the love of God someone help me before it's too late. ;-;



Well, I personally think that Fluttershy is best pony, so I'm pretty much on his side.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 2, 2015)

The great and powerful Trixie scoffs at your assumptions that anybody but herself could be "best pony".


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

Spike is the best pony :V


----------



## KyryK (Feb 2, 2015)

Soarin is sexiest...er...i mean...no, help me. Please, i don't want to like MLP.

<_<

>_>


----------



## Feste (Feb 2, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> It's about insecurity. The male ego is a surprisingly and amusingly fragile thing. Nine times out of ten, dudes have this weird need to one-up one another. Like that one annoying office-mate everyone has, but in everything deemed "masculine".



Hey, I just do it for health . Ok ego too, it does help a bit considering my body type. That said, I wish I could bulk more, but I don't have a gym partner ><.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 2, 2015)

To be honest, I'd like to go to the gym more often, but I don't really have the internal motivation. Long-term depression kinda does that to ya.

I wouldn't be too interested in bulking up, but I'd definitely love to slim down. I'm way heavier than I'd like to be.

Unfortunately I'd be a disappointment as a gym partner. If you want an example, look up Bill Deautri--however you spell his last name. Bill from King of the Hill. Or Homer Simpson. That's pretty much my fitness level, ahaha.


----------



## Feste (Feb 2, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> To be honest, I'd like to go to the gym more often, but I don't really have the internal motivation. Long-term depression kinda does that to ya.
> 
> I wouldn't be too interested in bulking up, but I'd definitely love to slim down. I'm way heavier than I'd like to be.
> 
> Unfortunately I'd be a disappointment as a gym partner. If you want an example, look up Bill Deautri--however you spell his last name. Bill from King of the Hill. Or Homer Simpson. That's pretty much my fitness level, ahaha.



Hatred of the body is what gets me there everyday . Not that I seem to be doing much at this point. I'd teach yah, but I'm not even sure I'm dong it right myself.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I personally don't see why guys feel they have to bulk up and become a walking mass of muscles these days. I'm 160 pounds and almost none of it is muscle. I always wondered if I'd be able to *handle myself in a fight* though, despite that.



That's _exactly_ why I bench press, I was bullied for being a weakling when I was 13. My body size jumped nearly 50 pounds and I grew like around 6 inches when I was 14. But like someone with Anorexia, (how they see theirselves as fat, even though they are skinny enough for you to count their ribs,) people tell me how I look "big" and I had multiple people tell me that I look like a man until they see my face, but I see myself as a wimp. But unlikely someone with anorexia, this has encouraged me to start working out. 
Judge for yourself: 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]

[/FONT]



The truth is, due to the fear of me getting my ass kicked in a fight, it was me becoming a furry (and the way people treat them ) that made start working out on a daily basis


----------



## Kleric (Feb 3, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Soarin is sexiest...er...i mean...no, help me. Please, i don't want to like MLP.
> 
> <_<
> 
> >_>


And I didn't want to like Furries...
Embrace your fate KyryK, you are destined for small horses.


----------



## Gator (Feb 3, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Soarin is sexiest...er...i mean...no, help me. Please, i don't want to like MLP.
> 
> <_<
> 
> >_>



/) ...don't leave me hangin'


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 3, 2015)

I may have only avoided getting picked on myself because my brother was one of the popular kids, and he was a bodybuilder himself. I don't think I ever really did see bullying at school, although there were a fair amount of fights. I think if I were getting bullied in school, I'd try to approach them while they're all alone, unable to rely on group mentality to justify themselves, and I'd try to see if I could  talk some sense into them.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 3, 2015)

My school was too small to have any of that kind of stuff. There was no real social structure or bullying, everyone knew each other.. :|


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 3, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> [My avatar's from]Amagi Brilliant Park. The scene where the dragon is shown is short (clicky), but I found it very humorous and my inner dragon fanboy screamed to screencap this frame.



I have to confess I wanted to make my avatar this guy for awhile.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have to confess I wanted to make my avatar this guy for awhile.



Do it. That would be awesome.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn. Double post. Might as well put something else in here.



KyryK said:


> Soarin is sexiest...er...i mean...no, help me. Please, i don't want to like MLP.
> 
> <_<
> 
> >_>



There is still time. Quick go to this link http://mindbleach.org/ 

Watch it for a hour.

Another soul saved from terrible pony porn...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have to confess I wanted to make my avatar this guy for awhile.



Such a ridiculous character. I can't help but love him.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 3, 2015)

How do I look, guys?

ANIMATE GODDAMMIT!


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> How do I look, guys?
> 
> ANIMATE GODDAMMIT!


NONONO WHY ARE YOU CRYING COME HERE YOU NEED HUGS SPARTABABY?
Q__________Q


JKSfgkÃ¶ljdsaf I spent a good few minutes wondering why my tablet had stopped working before I realized it wasn't my tablet but my drawing pad.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 3, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> It's about insecurity. The male ego is a surprisingly and amusingly fragile thing. Nine times out of ten, dudes have this weird need to one-up one another. Like that one annoying office-mate everyone has, but in everything deemed "masculine".



True dat. Especially when it comes to areas south of the belt.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 3, 2015)

I confess that classes finally began for me, so I'll also have to get used to not coming as often as I would maybe wish to. From now on reading the thread to see what I missed is forbidden, else, I'd get too distracted.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 3, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Guhhh. Unfortunate. I fall into the tiny category myself, I suppose. But... there are so many advantages. Snuggles feel so much nicer~ <3 <3



I'm also on the very slim/toned side, and I feel this holds me back with big guys. They usually have no interest in me - I've noticed that tubby guys tend to go for their own when it comes to girlfriends. this pisses me off >.<


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 3, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm also on the very slim/toned side, and I feel this holds me back with big guys. They usually have no interest in me - I've noticed that tubby guys tend to go for their own when it comes to girlfriends. this pisses me off >.<



Probably feel that you're "out of their league". And, being with somebody who's a lot slimmer than yourself can make one feel very self-conscious of their mass.

I'm all about slim/toned gals! But I feel inferior to them, and feel a serious need to slim down before I could consider myself "worthy" of them. I imagine that line of thinking is probably common.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 3, 2015)

I confess that I have had my eyes opened to so many new ways of thinking in the past year, it is almost as if the reality I thought I knew has come crashing down and is being replaced by a newer reality. Also I like to think of myself more open minded than most people I know in real life, that is the twat in me I guess.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 3, 2015)

I confess that I feel I have the "perfect" middle-ground as far as open-mindedness goes. I used to be pretty closed-minded but recently have become much more receptive to beliefs and ideals outside of my own. On the other hand, I still feel that some beliefs are... ahem, a bit absurd and/or extreme for my liking and I tend to shut them out. "Keep an open mind, but not so open that your brains spill out", the saying goes.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 3, 2015)

I used to consider myself pretty open-minded until two users came to this board and taught me about social oppression and inequality. I'm very grateful to them and their teachings.


----------



## Muln (Feb 3, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I used to consider myself pretty open-minded until two users came to this board and taught me about social oppression and inequality. I'm very grateful to them and their teachings.



I'm curious to know who they are.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 3, 2015)

Muln said:


> I'm curious to know who they are.


One was called subversive-imaginati, the other... I don't remember her name, but she had a picture of Poison Ivy as her avatar. I remember that thread very well. I tried to argue them back on their points until I finally considered "Maybe they're not exagerating..." and then made a switch to their side of the issue and started to read on social justice and related topics (started by re-evaluating my 'feminism' and by reading up on Orientalism). It's, without a doubt, one the most valuable experiences I've had in these boards.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 3, 2015)

You are thinking of Icen. She hasn't been around in ages.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> And I didn't want to like Furries...
> Embrace your fate KyryK, you are destined for small horses.


You're right, my head's screaming get the fuck away from the bro ponies but if i look into my heart it reveals the truth, and the truth simply is...i want my roommate to have sex with me while dressed as Soarin! 

Um...i mean...er...MLP:FIM is kinda alright and i've even enjoyed brief moments of the show but i can't see myself getting into it massively.

...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 3, 2015)

I used to be like you. Before you know it, you will have 2 brony T- shirts, some adult works hidden somewhere on your computer, and be singing along to the opening theme.


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm also on the very slim/toned side, and I feel this holds me back with big guys. They usually have no interest in me - I've noticed that tubby guys tend to go for their own when it comes to girlfriends. this pisses me off >.<



You'd think tessellation would count for something... :v


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

One of the main reasons to why I became a furry was to counteract my little brother's "broniness" 
Believe it or not


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't understand all this hype for MLP.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 3, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> I don't understand all this hype for MLP.



Same...i couldn't even bare to watch the first episode.
The moment i heard the crappy girly themesong i went:
http://i.imgur.com/9HY53al.gif


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 3, 2015)

BRN said:


> You'd think tessellation would count for something... :v



I laughed a little too hard at this.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 3, 2015)

I just don't see anything wrong w/ a little bump and grind


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 3, 2015)

My fursona's turning into a man slag apparently :V


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 3, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> My fursona's turning into a man slag apparently :V


like I said


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> My fursona's turning into a man slag apparently :V



For some reason, my fursona is making me more masculine,


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

I spent 30 minutes last night looking for my iPhone charger _while I was naked_â€‹.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 3, 2015)

Feste said:


> Yeah, pretty much me, too. What annoys me is that Everyone seems to be skinner here. I'm the widest person I know ><.



I'm 5ft 10" and I'm around 245lbs, I can lose weight really easily if I tried but I'm very lazy and I like being chubby but at the same time I've been stuck at that weight zone since I was 17 (now 23), though I don't exactly overeat and do the recommend daily exercise stuff --- essentially talking the dog for her daily walks xD


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> For some reason, my fursona is making me more masculine,



Yeah i find that really weird, when i made my fursona, i was being bullied quite a bit and i didn't do anything but for some reason, shadow brought out the better side of me and i stood up to my bullies. Turns out they were all talk, and surprisingly, they became alright around me afterwards. Your fursona can really tell a lot about you that you didn't really know yourself, mine helped find my hidden courage.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

KyryK said:


> You're right, my head's screaming get the fuck away from the bro ponies but if i look into my heart it reveals the truth, and the truth simply is...i want my roommate to have sex with me while dressed as Soarin!
> 
> Um...i mean...er...MLP:FIM is kinda alright and i've even enjoyed brief moments of the show but i can't see myself getting into it massively.
> 
> ...



Don't you have a boyfriend o3o
I don't watch much MLP, but idk Soarin is kinda sexy :V


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 3, 2015)

*Googles soarin*
*gets a Disney ride*
Umm....ok? You do whatever you like to that poor ride

Yeah that Google search was completely useless. I don't understand why people would want to fuck a blue Shetland pony with an ugly design.
Bronies man, fucking bronies....fucking ponies.
Fucking bronies fucking ponies with their bad dragon collection.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 3, 2015)

Whenever I see a hot girl, I get jealous; I wish I was both :/


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> For some reason, my fursona is making me more masculine,



Same, as weird as it sounds getting NSFW of your fursona is a gigantic confidence booster.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> I don't understand all this hype for MLP.



I understand that some people watch it just because it's "something nice" to watch. I totally get that. There's a lot of admittedly crappy things I like just because they make me happy. My interest in Ozy & Millie is a good example of this.

But I will never understand how some people will go out of their way to enforce the fact that it is a legitimately well-made show. Because it's really not. I try to keep an open mind whenever I can, take everything with a grain of sugar and whatnot, but holy crap is it hard sometimes. The animation is Johnny Test tier, the cast consists of exhausted western archetypes, the episode plots are so generic and cookie-cutter that if I didn't know any better I'd guess the show was some elaborate deconstruction of the current post-golden-age era of cartoons. Even the humor isn't all that good. I think it managed to squeeze a chuckle out of me maybe once while I was watching some recommended episodes.

Eh, I don't know. Maybe I'm still "missing something here"â„¢, but I just don't think I'm up for devoting any more of my time to figuring out how this show in particular is in any way different from your average merchandise-whoring television show marketed towards the third-grader demographic.

Stay euphoric, my friends.
_*tips fedora, strokes chin pensively, and pops in some Diablo Swing Orchestra*_


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 3, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> Same, as weird as it sounds getting NSFW of your fursona is a gigantic confidence booster.



Was going to commission Rabbity for something like that but I missed the slot openings, and I don't think he will open again for quite a while T___T


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

belmonkey;5059879 I'd try to approach them while they're all alone said:
			
		

> that _will not work _on a bully, I know this from experience, if they are stupid enough, no amount of reasoning would work


----------



## Kleric (Feb 3, 2015)

KyryK said:


> You're right, my head's screaming get the fuck away from the bro ponies but if i look into my heart it reveals the truth, and the truth simply is...*i want my roommate to have sex with me while dressed as Soarin! *
> 
> Um...i mean...er...MLP:FIM is kinda alright and i've even enjoyed brief moments of the show but i can't see myself getting into it massively.
> 
> ...



He's converted you, and there is no cure.
Now you just have to tell him those exact words... and it will all be complete. The peace treaty between the great war of your mind and heart!


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> Whenever I see a hot girl, I get jealous; I wish I was both :/



You and me both.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

I revise for tests. Am I the only person who does? Because no one in my school seems too and i feel awkward...am i weird or is my school weird?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 3, 2015)

I confess that I have a fondness for weird Japanese food/snacks.
I just had squid jerky today,it was actually really good.
I also confess that I hate Pocky and Ramune.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

There's some users I'd like to see unbanned simply because they're fun to argue with. 

Rukis_Whitefang for one. <:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 3, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> There's some users I'd like to see unbanned simply because they're fun to argue with.
> 
> Rukis_Whitefang for one. <:



*cough*download a flareon*cough*


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 3, 2015)

I think Lucario's design is kinda dumb. 

Don't get me wrong I fur out over him too, but the doofy dreads, the shorts, garish electric blue meets black? That's whack.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

My confession:
Frozen is one of the worst movies I have ever seen


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> My confession:
> Frozen is one of the worst movies I have ever seen



I've never seen Frozen. I only know about that 'Let it Go' song cuz I'm an Idina Menzel fanboy. <:


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll give Frozen props cause it's a Disney movie with a bit of brains. It doesn't end in the typical "getting the prince charming solves everything" schtick. In fact it's a very feminist movie imho.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 3, 2015)

It's based off of an old story called "The Snow Queen" by Hans Christian, and is practically _identical_ to an old Sailor Moon villain named Berthier. There is no brains in it whatsoever. It's being regarded as "The first disney movie to *insert quality here*" in a bunch of stuff, which is almost never true ("It doesn't end in the typical "getting the prince charming solves everything" schtick." -- Like Mulan, for instance? Or Brave?) and despite people hailing it as original and unique, there is literally nothing original and unique about it at all. Plus, the females' character models are the laziest effin' things that I've ever seen (They're all completely identical bases and structures with pretty much the only differences being overall height and color).


Don't get me wrong, I do like the story behind Frozen, and I'm not saying it's not progressive. I like it, and I especially liked Elsa's character because I related with her a fair bit. But, the popularity of the movie is completely overblown and far from deserved, and I swear to god if I hear somebody sing "Let it go" non-ironically one more time I'm going to blow a gasket. There are way better movies, both Disney and otherwise, both in plot and character design and in characterization itself, and that don't owe half their popularity to a single song(which isn't even that great).


It's not a bad movie, but it's not one that I feel is deserving of its absurdly huge fanbase.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

And this is coming from someone who has a _very low standard _when it comes to considering anything good. (I even enjoyed the 2013 version of Red Dawn if you want to know how low my standards are) but frozen was an exception, I expected it to live up to the hype and the "great songs" that I heard it had, I found that the songs were highly irritating, I would rather listen to 1D than to any song off of Frozen's soundtrack.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 3, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> It's based off of an old story called "The Snow Queen" by Hans Christian, and is practically _identical_ to an old Sailor Moon villain named Berthier. There is no brains in it whatsoever. It's being regarded as "The first disney movie to *insert quality here*" in a bunch of stuff, which is almost never true ("It doesn't end in the typical "getting the prince charming solves everything" schtick." -- Like Mulan, for instance? Or Brave?) and despite people hailing it as original and unique, there is literally nothing original and unique about it at all. Plus, the females' character models are the laziest effin' things that I've ever seen (They're all completely identical bases and structures with pretty much the only differences being overall height and color).
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do like the story behind Frozen, and I'm not saying it's not progressive. I like it, and I especially liked Elsa's character because I related with her a fair bit. But, the popularity of the movie is completely overblown and far from deserved, and I swear to god if I hear somebody sing "Let it go" non-ironically one more time I'm going to blow a gasket. There are way better movies, both Disney and otherwise, both in plot and character design and in characterization itself, and that don't owe half their popularity to a single song(which isn't even that great).
> ...



I agree with most of this except one thing you said.
I don't like the story since ITS THE EXACT SAME STORY AS THE LION KING BUT WITH SOME CHANGES.
Think about it, a royal member is next in line when the current ruler dies. The character runs away and then sings about letting their worries go. Eventually a childhood friend appears and asks the prince(or queen) to return to their kingdom because things have gone wrong and the ruler currently in charge is corrupt. After a while the royal member eventually returns to the kingdom to defeat the evil ruler.
Sound familiar now? 
Basically:
Elsa is simba
Anna is nala
Christoff and Sven = timon and pumba 
Olaf= edd? The baboon i dunno

You get the point, there's nothing new to the movie, even the music. The song for the first time in forever is the same song as at last i see the light from tangled but in a different key and lyrics!


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 3, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> *cough*download a flareon*cough*



I think I did the most facepalms during that time.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm currently waiting for my turn at the psychiatrist's office and I've been waiting for two hours, unable to concentrate or do homework. I confess I was tempted for a split second to give a mean look to my neighbor, just because he goes before me.

@Percy: Minor nitpick; _Brave_ is Pixar, not Disney.

EDIT:
@Red: You mean THAT Rukis? I remember the thread where you criticized her art fondly :>


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> EDIT:
> @Red: You mean THAT Rukis? I remember the thread where you criticized her art fondly :>



 BWAHAHA OH SHIT I REMEMBER THAT. Then how she actually came in and said "since you're not popular you don't mean shit and once you get your own Webcomic then I'll listen to you". And something about how all her "artist friends" think her comic art is fine and yadda yadda. I think if you google "rukis comics" it's STILL one of the first things that pops up.  


For those who are curious: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/110315-Rukis-s-Comics-ARE-NOT-THAT-GREAT-AND-THIS-IS-WHY


Rukis pops in to talk shit around page 6. 

But no, Rukis_Whitefang was a notorious Bible-thumper who was homophobic and would quote Bible verses at you all day. Really a riot.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm sick in bed and am currently staying awake to talk with my croc interest more instead of passing out like I want to.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 3, 2015)

Confession:  I'm a "this" slut.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 3, 2015)

I "Like" so much stuff on Facebook. I really need to grow my number of This's on here.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Confession:  I'm a "this" slut.



Yeah, you like that don't you. You dirty slut. "This" me hard you nasty bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 3, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Yeah, you like that don't you. You dirty slut. "This" me hard you nasty bitch.



WEOW!


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

Confession: Im in to dirty talk.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 3, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Confession: Im in to dirty talk.



Oh, we all know how _you _like it, you slutty bitch...


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty talk turns me off.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Oh, we all know how _you _like it, you slutty bitch...



Don't 
Don't tease me like that
I haven't been laid in nearly two years....  


And holy shit. Almost 2 years? That's a confession in itself. This is what happens when drugs take priority over sex. 

Well okay there was that blow job from that one threesome. But that was hardly action packed.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 3, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Dirty talk turns me off.



It's downright painful.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 3, 2015)

I confess I may be slightly addicted to commissioning artists on FurAffinity, but I've done my last one for a while today!!!! *deep breaths* guy is doing special valentines offer, and this is well my first ever valentines with someone in my life, and I wanted to get something special for him so.....I went for it....only £10 for two full body characters in plain/flat colour....I couldn't resist!!!

Though I do refuse to look at how much I've spent on commissions between January to start of February....it would only make me weep many tears.....

*hides in the corner out of embarrassment*


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Dirty talk turns me off.




It's all what your into. 
I have a thing for being humiliated and told how dirty I am for enjoying what I do. It's a kick. But it doesn't surprise me at all to know other people arent into it. It can be awkward if unexpected or unwelcome. 



Hmmmmm confessions. I've been in 1 threesome, 1 foursome/gangbang, I've been pegged, had a one night stand or two, and have a tendency to last in upwards of 45 minutes to an hour in bed. Nearly everyone I've been with has commented on my size----which is ironic considering Id rather not have a cock at all.


----------



## Luki (Feb 3, 2015)

This is embarrassing to admit in a place where everyone seems amazingly open about these things, but I wish I could find a long-term relashionship where sex would not be included :<
It seems nearly impossible '~'


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

Luki said:


> This is embarrassing to admit in a place where everyone seems amazingly open about these things, but I wish I could find a long-term relashionship where sex would not be included :<
> It seems nearly impossible '~'



Basically you're looking for an asexual partner. 


I'm the complete opposite. Sex is important to me and intamacy is a very big must for a relationship to me---though it is not my deciding factor in one necessarily.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 3, 2015)

Luki said:


> This is embarrassing to admit in a place where everyone seems amazingly open about these things, but I wish I could find a long-term relashionship where sex would not be included :<
> It seems nearly impossible '~'



Yeesh, that's a toughie. I wish I knew some asexuals to point in your direction. >_>;

Confession: Sex is a huge deal for me and I hate how big of a deal it is to me.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 3, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I confess I may be slightly addicted to commissioning artists on FurAffinity, but I've done my last one for a while today!!!! *deep breaths* guy is doing special valentines offer, and this is well my first ever valentines with someone in my life, and I wanted to get something special for him so.....I went for it....only ï¿½10 for two full body characters in plain/flat colour....I couldn't resist!!!
> 
> Though I do refuse to look at how much I've spent on commissions between January to start of February....it would only make me weep many tears.....
> 
> *hides in the corner out of embarrassment*



*points down


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

I get really tense and nervous in huge groups or groups of people I don't really talk to...


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:
			
		

> Confession: Sex is a huge deal for me and I hate how big of a deal it is to me.



Don't!!! Seriously it's not that big of a deal if it's a significant factor for you. Id consider it no more worrisome than any other partner compatibility aspect such as personality or gender. Sex is sex and a natural part of life so it's only natural to weigh in heavily or otherwise in terms of relationship. 

Don't sweat it. Be honest and open about it and trust me---it'll open a lot of doors and make life less stressful.


----------



## Muln (Feb 3, 2015)

I visit the forum everyday but I rarely post anything on it.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I agree with most of this except one thing you said.
> I don't like the story since ITS THE EXACT SAME STORY AS THE LION KING BUT WITH SOME CHANGES.
> Think about it, a royal member is next in line when the current ruler dies. The character runs away and then sings about letting their worries go. Eventually a childhood friend appears and asks the prince(or queen) to return to their kingdom because things have gone wrong and the ruler currently in charge is corrupt. After a while the royal member eventually returns to the kingdom to defeat the evil ruler.
> Sound familiar now?
> ...



I forget what it was called, but The Lion King was actually a ripoff of _another_ story.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Don't you have a boyfriend o3o
> I don't watch much MLP, but idk Soarin is kinda sexy :V


We broke up a month ago but we're still on very good terms.


Harbinger said:


> Same, as weird as it sounds getting NSFW of your fursona is a gigantic confidence booster.


...I may have accidentally stumbled upon some of your NSFW commissions on E261 a week or so ago.


Kleric said:


> He's converted you, and there is no cure.
> *Now you just have to tell him those exact words... *and it will all be complete. The peace treaty between the great war of your mind and heart!


Implying i haven't already.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> *points down



*shakes* The fact you have the crocodile from Amagi Park crying as your avatar is pulling at my heart strings D:


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

WideEyed said:


> I forget what it was called, but The Lion King was actually a ripoff of _another_ story.



I think it was Kimba the lion. 
Like. Even the name is similar.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 3, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I think it was Kimba the lion.
> Like. Even the name is similar.


Also, _Hamlet_, or even _Macbeth_.

I confess I think a lot about sex, a lot.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 3, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Implying i haven't already.



Oh... How'd that go? ._.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

So I got on Teamspeak today
And immediately I felt very awkward and out of place
Just like I am with everything...


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So I got on Teamspeak today
> And immediately I felt very awkward and out of place
> Just like I am with everything...



 So am i!

*brofist**miss*


----------



## Luki (Feb 3, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Don't!!! Seriously it's not that big of a deal if it's a significant factor for you. Id consider it no more worrisome than any other partner compatibility aspect such as personality or gender. Sex is sex and a natural part of life so it's only natural to weigh in heavily or otherwise in terms of relationship.
> 
> Don't sweat it. Be honest and open about it and trust me---it'll open a lot of doors and make life less stressful.


Indeed, because it's so natural is what makes me feel all the more down about not being into it.

I wish I could be normal v~v


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

I sleep while wearing socks


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 3, 2015)

Are you asexual?


----------



## KyryK (Feb 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Oh... How'd that go? ._.


Well a few days ago we got quite drunk and gayness happened, still unsure if it'll be a regular thing but i know he doesn't have a Soarin outfit. ;-;


----------



## Luki (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess? I'm not particularly attracted to anything, but I do enjoy most of what comes from a relashionship ~
Except the most important part, it seems :c


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, i don't think it is.

 And are you from MG?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 3, 2015)

Luki said:


> I guess? I'm not particularly attracted to anything, but I do enjoy most of what comes from a relashionship ~
> Except the most important part, it seems :c



Sex *is not* the most important part of a true relationship...It's the unconditional love and trust.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 3, 2015)

In all levels except physical I am an uber nerdfuck of dorkiness. Bark.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

To be honest, 
I don't want a significant other or children


----------



## Luki (Feb 3, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Sex *is not* the most important part of a true relationship...It's the unconditional love and trust.


That's what I long for the most!




Taikugemu said:


> Well, i don't think it is.
> 
> And are you from MG?


SP actually, Rio Preto.

But it sounds way more badass in English XD


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd be lying if I said the music I listen to wasn't at least slightly determined by how my Last.fm charts look.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 3, 2015)

Luki said:


> That's what I long for the most!
> 
> 
> SP actually, Rio Preto.
> ...



 Sounds silly for me.

 It's like calling SÃ£o Paulo "Saint Paul" or Rio de Janeiro "January River".


----------



## Kleric (Feb 3, 2015)

I wish I could trace my imagination... I have such great visualizations of art-pieces, but getting them on paper it looks like poo and I don't know what to do. :0


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

Depression is returning.
I confess I eat a lot to make myself feel better.


----------



## Muln (Feb 3, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Sex *is not* the most important part of a true relationship...It's the unconditional love and trust.



Emotional Chemistry and *Sexual Chemistry* are important in a healthy relationship


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I wish I could trace my imagination... I have such great visualizations of art-pieces, but getting them on paper it looks like poo and I don't know what to do. :0



OH MY GOD THIS.

I can see exactly what my fursona looks like in my head...but I can't put him on paper.





Muln said:


> Emotional Chemistry and





Muln said:


> *Sexual Chemistry*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif] are important in a healthy relationship


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]What I described was emotional chemistry.  I'm not saying that sexual chemistry doesn't play an important part, but emotional chemistry is more important in my opinion.[/FONT]


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

This is really awkward


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> This is really awkward



Y'ain't seen shit.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Depression is returning.
> I confess I eat a lot to make myself feel better.



Filling the abyssal emptiness of my soul with as much delicious and unhealthy food I can pack into it tends to be my way of coping.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Filling the abyssal emptiness of my soul with as much delicious and unhealthy food I can pack into it tends to be my way of coping.



To quote a wise man:

*"NEVER BE ENOUGH TO FILL ME UP NEVER BE ENOUGH TO FILL ME UP NEVER BE ENOUGH TO FILL ME UP NEVER BE ENOUGH TO FILL ME UP"*


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 3, 2015)

"One is too many and a thousand is never enough."

~Narcotics/Alcoholics Anonymous


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I wish I could trace my imagination... I have such great visualizations of art-pieces, but getting them on paper it looks like poo and I don't know what to do. :0



This is why I want brain interfaces.

Just imagine the pixels looking a certain way, and bam, art. A realistic view, or a perfect ideal flat art, or ANYTHING. Possible with whatever program.

Hell I could make MS Paint look like a photo if I had this shit.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 4, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> This is why I want brain interfaces.
> 
> Just imagine the pixels looking a certain way, and bam, art. A realistic view, or a perfect ideal flat art, or ANYTHING. Possible with whatever program.
> 
> Hell I could make MS Paint look like a photo if I had this shit.



Relevant.


----------



## Gator (Feb 4, 2015)

i confess that i am feeling sort of... positive? at the moment and i am actually really afraid of it.


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

I wanna do something like a sit in interview with some of the people I think is interesting:

Chuchi
Redrusker
Maugryph
Mr. Sparta
UrsusArtist
KookyFox
Maratzu

XD

That will never happen...


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 4, 2015)

Muln said:


> I wanna do something like a sit in interview with some of the people I think is interesting:
> 
> Chuchi
> Redrusker
> ...


Waaahhhh, you had a chance to interview me in the TS. 
I'm down for that, though.


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Waaahhhh, you had a chance to interview me in the TS.
> I'm down for that, though.


I'm too shy to ask in TS!


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not interesting to you, Muln? You told me when we first met that I was interesting. This relationship is over ! ! >:[

_*angry brunette hair flip*_


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 4, 2015)

Muln said:


> I wanna do something like a sit in interview with some of the people I think is interesting:
> 
> Chuchi
> Redrusker
> ...


I'm not interesting?

YOU BASTARD! :V

jk <3 you :V


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I'm not interesting to you, Muln? You told me when we first met that I was interesting. This relationship is over ! ! >:[
> 
> _*angry brunette hair flip*_


I've never talked to you before..  XD


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

*WELL THEN
*


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

So I was talking to Chuchi today and she mentioned something about she used to being a werewolf

Prior to that.. I was making stories in my head about this fantasy world where I use forum members as characters.

Chuchi was this princess and Garth was Chuchi's childhood friend. As years passed by Chuchi was forced to marry a king (who happen to be bobthezombie) 

The king is a good ruler who puts his kingdom first before everything else (one of which is his marriage with Chuchi)
Garth and Chuchi loves each other but never made any initiatives to admit this out of fear. The story progressed with other characters such as redsavage, maugryph, Kinharia, I suck at drawing, skyboundterror.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

I anticipate that the story ends with a massive orgy...


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I anticipate that the story ends with a massive orgy...



No.. It's a SFW story. I already have something for you


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

Muln said:


> I wanna do something like a sit in interview with some of the people I think is interesting:
> 
> Chuchi
> *Redrusker*
> ...


Nitpick: Don't you mean RedSavage? Redrusker is a different entity altogether...


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

Confirmed: Muln jacks off to Redrusker.


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Confirmed: Muln jacks off to Redrusker.


FK!

Anyway.. I'll share a small preview of my story. Maugryph and Skyboundterror are the worshipped as the creators of the universe. Maugryph being the architect while skyboundterror acts as the engineer.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

Muln said:


> FK!
> 
> Anyway.. I'll share a small preview of my story. Maugryph and Skyboundterror are the worshipped as the creators of the universe. Maugryph being the architect while skyboundterror acts as the engineer.


FK? What's that mean? Just out of curiosity.

No comment so far on the story, but I suppose it's... very kind of you.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> FK? What's that mean? Just out of curiosity.


*
FUCK*


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> FK? What's that mean? Just out of curiosity.


No! I don't know the dude! I swear it's the autocomplete keyboard! I don't have any scat fetish I swear!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

@Hewge: Thanks, I wanted to be sure (never seen it put like that, so I was curious).



Muln said:


> No! I don't know the dude! I swear it's the autocomplete keyboard! I don't have any scat fetish I swear!


I never implied anything of the sort... did I imply something without realising it?

I confess my photography class seems a little boring so far, but we'll see.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

Muln said:


> No! I don't know the dude! I swear it's the autocomplete keyboard! I don't have any scat fetish I swear!



To think you were calling *me* weird...

You're_ aaaaaalright._


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> To think you were calling *me* weird...
> 
> You're_ aaaaaalright._



Get off my back mate! I only have one slot for that and it's for my tanking cloak


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

WoW references...

I am developing a forum crush on Muln~


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

Muln said:


> Get off my back mate! I only have one slot for that and it's for my tanking cloak


I confess I genuinely don't understand what's going on in this comment.

Oh, bueno, cosas del humor posibilitadas en virtud de la lengua hablada y la cultura, supongo yo.

EDIT: Oh, and once again come Hewge comes to the rescue. Truly, he is a prince!


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> WoW references...
> 
> I am developing a forum crush on Muln~



Let me go ahead and get myself raped by girls.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

Muln said:


> Let me go ahead and get myself raped by girls.


Ahem! Mind your language, boy.

Oy, what's wrong with Hewge? Don't you wish to get on with him? :<


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Oy, what's wrong with Hewge? Don't you wish to get on with him? :<


Why would I want that? You can have him if you please :V


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

Sadly for you two -  Hewge is too much for either if you :[


----------



## Muln (Feb 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Sadly for you two -  Hewge is too much for either if you :[



Mayonnaise is pleased.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope I ended up as the greatest thing to ever live in your Story Muln. If not. Derp Leopard will attack!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

I just looked back at some of the posts I made around 3 years ago.
Dear me, I seemed a lot more talkative and sure of my opinions, but maybe that's because I actually put some effort into posting (probably due to the fact I COULD do it; typing in an iPad is not the most comfortable thing in this world).


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2015)

I've got some rough fantasies and I ain't yet had partners that I think could take it. I'm six foot tall, pretty damn fit, and I want someone I can throw around the bedroom; scratch shoulders, bind, laugh, hold 'em upsidedown against a wall, and make lil' bulges under their throat or navel.~ 

But when it comes down to it I'm pretty much as happy giving a back massage, trailing light fingers over tender skin, or taking someone to the movies. Fuck.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

BRN said:


> I've got some rough fantasies and I ain't yet had partners that I think could take it. I'm six foot tall, pretty damn fit, and I want someone I can throw around the bedroom; scratch shoulders, bind, laugh, hold 'em upsidedown against a wall, and make lil' bulges under their throat or navel.~


Though I'm not precisely down for this kind of sexual entertainment, is does make me wonder if you've asked someone if they could try it with you...

As for the second part of your post, d'awwwwwwwww.


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Though I'm not precisely down for this kind of sexual entertainment, is does make me wonder if you've asked someone if they could try it with you...
> 
> As for the second part of your post, d'awwwwwwwww.



That kind of dominance isn't the kind of thing you ask about - you just kind of do it, but only when you know beforehand it's accepted. It's all kind of unwritten. Sex politics. Believe me, you can tell the difference between someone who wants it rough, and someone who wants it romantic. â™ª


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

BRN said:


> That kind of dominance isn't the kind of thing you ask about - you just kind of do it, but only when you know beforehand it's accepted. It's all kind of unwritten. Sex politics. Believe me, you can tell the difference between someone who wants it rough, and someone who wants it romantic. â™ª


I suppose I'll see when I get to experience it for myself. That said, some of the things you mention do sound a little extreme; I can only wonder what it must take to know someone who likes it that rough, and act on it as well.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 4, 2015)

BRN said:


> I've got some rough fantasies and I ain't yet had partners that I think could take it. I'm six foot tall, pretty damn fit, and I want someone I can throw around the bedroom; scratch shoulders, bind, laugh, hold 'em upsidedown against a wall, and make lil' bulges under their throat or navel.~
> 
> But when it comes down to it I'm pretty much as happy giving a back massage, trailing light fingers over tender skin, or taking someone to the movies. Fuck.




I

O-oh my goodness gracious. 
This is
-fans self-


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 4, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I
> 
> O-oh my goodness gracious.
> This is
> -fans self-



Breathe Red! BREATHE!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 4, 2015)

Muln said:


> I'm too shy to ask in TS!



I was too, UNTIL SOMEONE MOVED ME INTO THE CHANNEL FULL OF PEOPLE.  OH GOD WHY.

And guess what?  Turns out that the TS is occupied by a bunch of cool furfags from around the globe.

No regrets, whatsoever!

When we're not all completely silent, playing video games, or sharing FA artists' pages to dishearten Chuchi, we're engaging in intellectual debates / discussions!


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 4, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> ... or sharing FA artists' pages to dishearten Chuchi...


>:\
There's about to be some doodle retaliation, you little shit. 
â™¥


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 4, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> >:\
> There's about to be some doodle retaliation, you little shit.
> â™¥



eep!


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 4, 2015)

BRN said:


> But when it comes down to it I'm pretty much as happy giving a back massage, trailing light fingers over tender skin, or taking someone to the movies. Fuck.



This is just such a high level of d'awww, romance really is the best thing, nothing is simpler than just lying next to someone you really love and just enjoying their company as you gently caress their skin (not that I've experienced it yet but its what I can't wait to have, which will be in a few months ^__^)




RedSavage said:


> I
> 
> O-oh my goodness gracious.
> This is
> -fans self-



*Gives Red a motorised fan* That is a lot of swooning going on right there


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2015)

A man told me over dinner that his ambition in life is to fuck an albino tiger.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> A man told me over dinner that his ambition in life is to fuck an albino tiger.



Well then.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 4, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> A man told me over dinner that his ambition in life is to fuck an albino tiger.



Welp


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 4, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> A man told me over dinner that his ambition in life is to fuck an albino tiger.



How did that even become a topic of conversation!  or did he just randomly blurt it out?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2015)

White tigers already got enough misery in their lives, what with being severely inbred purely for decoration


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 4, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> A man told me over dinner that his ambition in life is to fuck an albino tiger.



 What? Isn't like that for everyone?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

What? Yikes.
Oh hell no.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 4, 2015)

I confess that I love my new shirt.
It just came in the mail today.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I love my new shirt.
> It just came in the mail today.



Jealously intensifies


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 4, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Jealously intensifies



I confess that I love Redbubble.
They have some amazing five nights at freddy's art.  
This t-shirt is an example of it.  â™¥


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I love my new shirt.
> It just came in the mail today.



I want it.

Oh leading into confession , I have no furry related clothing , mostly because I'm 'a closet furry' . I use the term pretty loosely though


----------



## Pyper (Feb 4, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I love Redbubble.
> They have some amazing five nights at freddy's art.
> This t-shirt is an example of it.  â™¥



I want one of their FNaF designs of Foxy on the back of a zip-up hoodie but I don't want to just blow ~$55 for it, even though I would wear it like crazy. I have been debating about it for a couple of weeks now but holding on to that kind of money is all I can do at the moment.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2015)

I used to be really chatty but I haven't bothered to approach people for conversation for a very long time. Like seriously, I dunno what to do about it. I'm so far-gone from talking to people I might as well just remove myself from online and nobody would notice, and it'd be for the best because it'd probably be awkward as hell to start talking to people again as if I never went anywhere.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 4, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I want one of their FNaF designs of Foxy on the back of a zip-up hoodie but I don't want to just blow ~$55 for it, even though I would wear it like crazy. I have been debating about it for a couple of weeks now but holding on to that kind of money is all I can do at the moment.



It's good to treat yourself once or twice during the month just do it wisely.
[That or get some iron on transfer paper..a hoodie from the thrift store and do it yourself for cheap!]
Where there's a will,there's a way.


I confess,I love thrift stores.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 4, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Like seriously, I dunno what to do about it. I'm so far-gone from talking to people I might as well just remove myself from online and nobody would notice, and it'd be for the best because it'd probably be awkward as hell to start talking to people again as if I never went anywhere.


I dunno about offline, but over here in the land of FAF I've always seen you as a great forum personality.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> I dunno about offline, but over here in the land of FAF I've always seen you as a great forum personality.



Well that's nice of you to say so. I've thought I was percieved as some kind of asshole for a while. I don't really get much good recognition and haven't done for a while, save for from the people who approach me. I'd approach them if I had stuff to talk about, but I don't, so, whatever.

I don't mind the quiet, but it's kind of a shame if almost every day is as quiet as the last.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 4, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Well that's nice of you to say so. I've thought I was percieved as some kind of asshole for a while. I don't really get much good recognition and haven't done for a while, save for from the people who approach me. I'd approach them if I had stuff to talk about, but I don't, so, whatever.
> 
> I don't mind the quiet, but it's kind of a shame if almost every day is as quiet as the last.



I know how that feels, you feel like no one really cares if your around or not. To be honest, I'm not really sure people really like me that much...if its something i do, I'm sure i could improve on it but mostly i think its because i just too afraid to properly talk to people around here.
I'm afraid of social networks and Skype like applications. 
Its hard to get over and at the same time, i just wanna feel like I'm being recognized.
And i don't think this is a problem that is on online only. Its pretty much the same story for real life....I'm afraid of people.
...maybe i should get some help....this is starting to feel really heavy and emotional on me now.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a soft spot for sparkledogs. I don't know, I just think some of them are honestly pretty neat.

KILL ME


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 4, 2015)

I have 1,000 posts that have been 'This'd, and over 2,300 hundred individual 'This's otherwise. And with an overall post count offff almost 5,000?

I know it's not a big deal. Truly. But statistically, 1 in 5 things I've said has been agreeable or appreciated by 2-3 people at any given time. I'm no slut for popular opinion either. I confess I'm both a bit flattered and confused by it all, since most days im surprised I don't piss off the general population. 


Now to resume not giving a single fuck about statistics otherwise.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I know how that feels, you feel like no one really cares if your around or not. To be honest, I'm not really sure people really like me that much...if its something i do, I'm sure i could improve on it but mostly i think its because i just too afraid to properly talk to people around here.
> I'm afraid of social networks and Skype like applications.



Eh. I've tried to reach out to three different old friends, and they've all ignored me. It's kinda hard to feel liked that way. I guess some people aren't really supposed to make friends or hold friendships, I dunno.



> Its hard to get over and at the same time, i just wanna feel like I'm being recognized.
> And i don't think this is a problem that is on online only. Its pretty much the same story for real life....I'm afraid of people.
> ...maybe i should get some help....this is starting to feel really heavy and emotional on me now.



Social anxiety? It's seemingly common.


----------



## Gator (Feb 4, 2015)

i find it pretty much impossible to make friends, online or off.  i was born without the "charisma" gene.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 4, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i find it pretty much impossible to make friends, online or off.  i was born without the "charisma" gene.



Brb Skyping you


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 4, 2015)

Me and my little brother are complete opposites of each other. 
This is basically my little brother: (except that he isn't a furry)




and me basically:


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 4, 2015)

I look nothing like my fursona, although wish I looked anything like him, and wish I had abs.


----------



## Gator (Feb 4, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Brb Skyping you



wat why im scared



really dumb confession: sometimes i think maybe i'm made of two people because i'm so damn self-contradictory. but i'm pretty sure that's just the terrified loser i was made into battling against the outgoing weirdo i was "supposed" to be.  or maybe i'm just too gemini for my own good.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 4, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> wat why im scared
> 
> 
> 
> really dumb confession: sometimes i think maybe i'm made of two people because i'm so damn self-contradictory. but i'm pretty sure that's just the terrified loser i was made into battling against the outgoing weirdo i was "supposed" to be.  or maybe i'm just too gemini for my own good.




Cause I think you're cool and kinda adorable 
You're also well spoken.


----------



## Gator (Feb 4, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Cause I think you're cool and kinda adorable
> You're also well spoken.



jdka;fjd;asfkjd;sa i dont believe you but i'm flattered
skype away if you please tho


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

I want me some Uncle Dis too!

You must be super hot, bby, 'cause you be attractin' ghosts and demons better than Satan himself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i find it pretty much impossible to make friends, online or off.  i was born without the "charisma" gene.



You're not alone. I don't think I ever really learned how to make friends with people, I just get lucky and people choose to approach me.


----------



## Gator (Feb 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I want me some Uncle Dis too!
> 
> You must be super hot, bby, 'cause you be attractin' ghosts and demons better than Satan himself.


must be my natural spoopiness.



Schwimmwagen said:


> You're not alone. I don't think I ever really learned how to make friends with people, I just get lucky and people choose to approach me.



yeah, that's pretty much how it goes.  like, a lot of times i have tried talking to people myself and they just kinda... immediately lost interest.  i don't think that helped much.  but the ones who are interested enough to bother tend to be the only ones worth keepin' around anyway.


----------



## Feste (Feb 4, 2015)

I wish I could contribute on here more positively. I know some of that is reticence on my part on being more interactive with people. I kind of feel I've got a polarizing personality in some ways...guess I've always been that way. Plus I've said some really shit stuff on here in times when I'm feeling especially dark. I kind of feel just trapped in a darkened corner, in life and here, surrounded but cold to the people around me.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 4, 2015)

I should maybe use this time to do class work... but I want to take a nap.

I'm taking a nap. :0


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 4, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Social anxiety? It's seemingly common.



I dunno, i will probably make a thread about it some time when i feel ready to explain everything. But all you need to know now is that my childhood was awful and iv been badly treated by various people or just completely ignored while others treated me badly.

Its just left a lot of scars is all...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2015)

I confess I'm magnanimous/narcissistic and suffer of great general insecurity at the same time. It's a bit of a see-saw game for me.


----------



## Feste (Feb 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I'm magnanimous/narcissistic and suffer of great general insecurity at the same time. It's a bit of a see-saw game for me.



I feel like those two become tied together in some way for people. Like part of your brain wants you to like yourself, and the other half wants you to feel guilty for that. Just constantly till you're a blubbering incommunicative mess. 

Eh, you figure it out, eventually. Maybe not sanity but just find a way to ignore it for most of the time...


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Whenever people on here talk about how they're going through a bad time in their life, I just want to reach through the internet and hug them better.


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 4, 2015)

I wish I was motivated to draw more and could draw without using reference photos. I draw maybe once every two months, and have only drawn one photo without looking at any other photo for reference.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I want it.
> 
> Oh leading into confession , I have no furry related clothing , mostly because I'm 'a closet furry' . I use the term pretty loosely though



Plz do not use the term closet furry. Do not make me link to that sticky thead..


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been ignored and mistreated by so many other people in my life that sometimes I just don't care anymore.


----------



## shteev (Feb 4, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> Whenever people on here talk about how they're going through a bad time in their life, I just want to reach through the internet and hug them better.



U the real MVP

most people on here usually take the opportunity to shut them down when they post in rants or w/e

"oooh something bug you? lemme go ahead and criticize your whole everything"


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 4, 2015)

I hate seeing my friends struggling and all upset.
I just want to wrap them up in a blanket and give them tea and cuddles.
But at the same time I don't want to come off as a weirdo.
Social anxieties are such a bitch.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I hate seeing my friends struggling and all upset.
> I just want to wrap them up in a blanket and give them tea and cuddles.
> But at the same time I don't want to come off as a weirdo.
> Social anxieties are such a bitch.



Your heart is set in the right place. Your friends should be very thankful that you care so much about them.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

Every time I wanna help someone they just push me away...


----------



## Pyper (Feb 4, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I hate seeing my friends struggling and all upset.
> I just want to wrap them up in a blanket and give them tea and cuddles.
> But at the same time I don't want to come off as a weirdo.
> Social anxieties are such a bitch.



Social anxiety is totally a bitch. I don't deal with it quite as bad as I have in the past but it still sucks big time. I have my moments on teamspeak where I won't talk because of anxiety and just an unreasonable fear when talking with people.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 4, 2015)

shteev said:


> U the real MVP
> 
> most people on here usually take the opportunity to shut them down when they post in rants or w/e
> 
> "oooh something bug you? lemme go ahead and criticize your whole everything"



 Woah, now you're seeing invisible mean people?


----------



## shteev (Feb 4, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Woah, now you're seeing invisible mean people?



that was actually a specific reference to your mean ass, tyvm <3

of course, you picked up on it! good for you


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 4, 2015)

My ass is mean? That explains a lot of things.


----------



## shteev (Feb 4, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> My ass is mean? That explains a lot of things.



glad I could help you clear that up for you~ ass troubles are the worst


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 4, 2015)

After reading a certain thread in "Rants and Raves", I realized it hurts to watch someone get ganged up on by the forum, especially by people that I had come to think of as nice. Not that I immediately think they are bad people now; maybe I've just spent too much time in "hugbox"-like settings.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 4, 2015)

shteev said:


> glad I could help you clear that up for you~ ass troubles are the worst



 You have my gratitude random stranger.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 4, 2015)

i really don't have anything to confess but the fact that im 15 and i have been a furry for a year now and i shit you not only something like 9 people know that i am, well that number is gunna skyrocket when people see this post so yea... or unless you wanna hear about the time me and my uncle blew up the party keg at my best friends birthday party.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2015)

i broke up with my not-bf and I want a bj immediately


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i broke up with my not-bf and I want a bj immediately



k, heading there right now


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2015)

Every minute that is spent talking is a minute less sucking dick and a minute more I'm pissed off


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 4, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> . Not that I immediately think they are bad people now; maybe I've just spent too much time in "hugbox"-like settings.



It's opposite with me, the settings that I have been in have "hardened" me beyond belief and have made me very stoic


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Every minute that is spent talking is a minute less sucking dick and a minute more I'm pissed off



let's go then


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 4, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i really don't have anything to confess but the fact that im 15 and i have been a furry for a year now and i shit you not only something like 9 people know that i am, well that number is gunna skyrocket when people see this post so yea... or unless you wanna hear about the time me and my uncle blew up the party keg at my best friends birthday party.



I'm about the same age, but I have been a fur since December, but I never told anyone directly that I'm a fur. They learned by seeing my iPhone home screen and the pictures that I drew in my notebook


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 4, 2015)

Remember for you two guys to make sure that you don't have AIDS


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 4, 2015)

You homophobic little shit! :v

*report*


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not leaving my bedroom right now because if I go to the kitchen I'll have to introduce myself to strangers who are visiting my homeowners.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Remember for you two guys to make sure that you don't have AIDS


are you calling me a slut?


----------



## shteev (Feb 4, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i really don't have anything to confess but the fact that im 15 and i have been a furry for a year now and i shit you not only something like 9 people know that i am, well that number is gunna skyrocket when people see this post so yea... or unless you wanna hear about the time me and my uncle blew up the party keg at my best friends birthday party.





BlitzCo said:


> It's opposite with me, the settings that I have been in have "hardened" me beyond belief and have made me very stoic





BlitzCo said:


> I'm about the same age, but I have been a fur since December, but I never told anyone directly that I'm a fur. They learned by seeing my iPhone home screen and the pictures that I drew in my notebook





BlitzCo said:


> Remember for you two guys to make sure that you don't have AIDS



I remember when I was 15 on here

*gags*


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i really don't have anything to confess but the fact that im 15 and i have been a furry for a year now and i shit you not only something like 9 people know that i am, well that number is gunna skyrocket when people see this post so yea... or unless you wanna hear about the time me and my uncle blew up the party keg at my best friends birthday party.



So your a furry. Big whoop de do.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 4, 2015)

When I turn 18, I want to find and fap to all the porn FurAffinity has to offer.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> When I turn 18, I want to find and fap to all the porn FurAffinity has to offer.


*
ALL*​ the porn?


----------



## Feste (Feb 4, 2015)

God I feel so old....PARTY YOUR BRAINS OUT KIDS!!!!! You all deserve it!!!! Before life sucks you down into taxes and work and ARGH


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

Feste said:


> God I feel so old....PARTY YOUR BRAINS OUT KIDS!!!!! You all deserve it!!!! Before life sucks you down into taxes and work and ARGH



>Implying I don't already file my parent's taxes :V


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 4, 2015)

I confess that, even though I know it's -horrible- for me, I absolutely love instant noodles.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 4, 2015)

I confess that I just microwaved and then toasted a frozen bagel.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 4, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> *
> ALL*â€‹ the porn?



ALL OF IT! I have no idea what to expect, but I'm gunna do it anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 4, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> When I turn 18, I want to find and fap to all the porn FurAffinity has to offer.



I sure as hell didn't wait that long.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> I confess that, even though I know it's -horrible- for me, I absolutely love instant noodles.



I wish I could eat oriental ramen noodles everyday.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuck it, i'm just gonna keep drinking till sunrise. ^_^


MaximizedGamer said:


> When I turn 18, I want to find and fap to all the porn FurAffinity has to offer.


E261

Who needs FurAffinity when you have that?


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 4, 2015)

I secretly want my family to find out I'm a furry by 'accident' such as leaving a furry drawing or something out. Lot easier than the awkwardness of sitting and telling them as if it's another sexuality or something which it's not.


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm addicted to Rhett and link videos, I can't miss an episode of GMM or I have a breakdown


----------



## KyryK (Feb 4, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> I secretly want my family to find out I'm a furry by 'accident' such as leaving a furry drawing or something out. Lot easier than the awkwardness of sitting and telling them as if it's another sexuality or something which it's not.


Why do you need to tell them in the first place? You like the animal people, so what.


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 4, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Why do you need to tell them in the first place? You like the animal people, so what.


The concept doesn't compute with them, they think furries have disorders...


----------



## KyryK (Feb 5, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> The concept doesn't compute with them, they think furries have disorders...


Ah, rightright. Ifg they think we're a;ll dogfuckers or something i can see why you'd want to set them straight.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 5, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> I secretly want my family to find out I'm a furry by 'accident' such as leaving a furry drawing or something out. Lot easier than the awkwardness of sitting and telling them as if it's another sexuality or something which it's not.



Serioulsly if you make your affinity for furry art awkward, you family are going to treat it as awkward. Do not bother explaining it.



Horsefur said:


> The concept doesn't compute with them, they think furries have disorders...



They do, how can you explain the strangest fetishes?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 5, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> I secretly want my family to find out I'm a furry by 'accident' such as leaving a furry drawing or something out. Lot easier than the awkwardness of sitting and telling them as if it's another sexuality or something which it's not.



I live with my brother.  If he knows what a furry is, then he certainly knows that I'm a furry.  I've never told him, but the (SFW) cycling wallpapers I have (mostly works from Balaa, Vantid, and AlectorFencer) make it pretty obvious.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 5, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm not leaving my bedroom right now because if I go to the kitchen I'll have to introduce myself to strangers who are visiting my homeowners.



I've done that so many times.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 5, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> ALL OF IT! I have no idea what to expect, but I'm gunna do it anyway.



I'm surprised you waited.


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 5, 2015)

I have spectrophobia, but only at night


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 5, 2015)

Reading the last few pages there are things I want to tell a couple people but I don't know how. I have ideas, things I want to communicate but I am unable to put it into words. That happens so often, it's very frustrating.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 5, 2015)

I want to have children


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 5, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Reading the last few pages there are things I want to tell a couple people but I don't know how. I have ideas, things I want to communicate but I am unable to put it into words. That happens so often, it's very frustrating.



I've done that before, It's quite a frustrating experience.


----------



## Gator (Feb 5, 2015)

i'd like to be more helpful, but i usually just keep quiet because i don't know what to say, either--or how to say it effectively.

...then sometimes i _do_ say something, but it comes out being more assholish than comforting.  :|


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 5, 2015)

I believe alcohol is overrated. I just can't understand why people drink it. I always have to be talked into drinking half a beer by my friends, and their reasoning is because "it's fun."

Except I was already having fun before drinking the beer? I cannot comprehend.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 5, 2015)

Well you're going to need a whole lot more than just half a beer before you reach the _"fun"_ part ;v


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I believe alcohol is overrated. I just can't understand why people drink it. I always have to be talked into drinking half a beer by my friends, and they're reasoning is because "it's fun."
> 
> Except I was already having fun before drinking the beer? I cannot comprehend.


Because you drinking helps them feel better about themselves drinking. Of course no one's actually gonna say that out loud.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 5, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I believe alcohol is overrated. I just can't understand why people drink it. I always have to be talked into drinking half a beer by my friends, and they're reasoning is because "it's fun."
> 
> Except I was already having fun before drinking the beer? I cannot comprehend.



My bf always just says it's about the social experience. Or making me more fun.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 5, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Well you're going to need a whole lot more than just half a beer before you reach the _"fun"_ part ;v



They usually give up trying to get me to drink more, so in the end, it's killing the fun more than adding to it. 

... Oh, I get it now. lmao


----------



## Demensa (Feb 5, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> I confess that, even though I know it's -horrible- for me, I absolutely love instant noodles.



I confess that way, waaaaay too many of my meals recently have been composed solely of instant noodles.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 5, 2015)

I positively -hate- beer with a fiery passion. It tastes like foamy piss to me. No, it tastes worse than piss to me and is too foamy. All of it. 
That's in addition to the fact that it foams up to absurd degrees in my stomach, causing me to throw up because of the foam before I even get tipsy.

Yet, I love hard liquor or mixed drinks. Tequila, Vodka are my favorites. I have a taste for Hypnotiq though. I like to mix it with sprite.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

I would probably have the FBI knocking on my door for this, but I wish death on a couple of my teachers


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 5, 2015)

I think that anyone who gets the measles from refusing a vaccine deserves to get it.
However, if you don't have a vaccine because of your parents' beliefs, then you don't deserve to get it.
Instead, I think that the parents should be crucified.

But that's only an opinion.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I would probably have the FBI knocking on my door for this, but I wish death on a couple of my teachers


Have sympathy for them, they have to keep a large group of kids/teens under control and actually get them to learn stuff for the entire school year. That's got to do something to their sanity.


----------



## Luki (Feb 5, 2015)

I do feel that being a teacher is one of the most ungrateful jobs out there, especially if you're dealing with uninterested bratty teenagers.

I shudder thinking of what my public school teachers went through,somehow managing to retain their composture.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

Luki said:


> I do feel that being a teacher is one of the most ungrateful jobs out there, especially if you're dealing with uninterested bratty teenagers.
> 
> I shudder thinking of what my public school teachers went through,somehow managing to retain their composture.



Having been out of school for several years now I've come to appreciate my teachers more but I'll admit some teachers are just genuinely downright nasty, I especially dislike teachers who single out the quiet students or the ones who don't raise their hands to answer a question

and in other news

I confess that I can't stop watching the new trailer for Persona 5....*squeeeeeee!!!!* I need that game now!!! right this very second!!!! D:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 5, 2015)

Luki said:


> I do feel that being a teacher is one of the most ungrateful jobs out there, especially if you're dealing with uninterested bratty teenagers.
> 
> I shudder thinking of what my public school teachers went through,somehow managing to retain their composture.



I understand my digital art and animation teacher goes through a lot of shit because she just has a lot of students who need their fine arts credit.
But even so, she still loses her composure really easily...


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> and in other news
> 
> I confess that I can't stop watching the new trailer for Persona 5....*squeeeeeee!!!!* I need that game now!!! right this very second!!!! D:


Thank you for mentioning that. The first trailer wasn't that interesting to me, but this one is so hype, almost makes me wish I had a PS4.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Thank you for mentioning that. The first trailer wasn't that interesting to me, but this one is so hype, almost makes me wish I had a PS4.



Its being released on PS3 as well.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 5, 2015)

I confess that I haven't made an introduction thread, but I'm half tempted to make one, to be ironic.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 5, 2015)

I confess that I tried to milk the hell out of my intro thread to try and be the Introduction forum's December popufur
Kappa


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Thank you for mentioning that. The first trailer wasn't that interesting to me, but this one is so hype, almost makes me wish I had a PS4.



Shame...i want a ps4 pretty much too...but still barely any games right now >.< 
I recently got into persona with p4g for the PSvita (great hand held system btw), I'm really enjoying the story but i do kinda hate doing dungeons constantly, i try to finish a boss closest to the first day i can. But even then i feel there's still barely time to develop my social links.
Also...the romance in the game, cute but needs to develop more properly. Went out with yukiko....all i got was a hug. Cmon its a 17+ rated game. Only a few days before that in the game i was fighting a half naked bi guy in a steam room! 
Things better get better when Valentines day gets there in that game -_-


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2015)

If there's one thing I've been interested to know more about, it's music theory, but I haven't really started reading on it. I barely stopped at what an interval was.


----------



## shteev (Feb 5, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> I confess that I tried to milk the hell out of my intro thread to try and be the Introduction forum's December popufur
> Kappa



I honestly have a love-hate relationship with the intro subforum, or rather how people use it.

it seems like so many people flood it with their intros and never stick around

and those that stick around never write intro threads haha


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

shteev said:


> I honestly have a love-hate relationship with the intro subforum, or rather how people use it.
> 
> it seems like so many people flood it with their intros and never stick around
> 
> and those that stick around never write intro threads haha



Am i the odd one out for making an intro thread and sticking around?  XD


----------



## shteev (Feb 5, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Am i the odd one out for making an intro thread and sticking around?  XD



By sticking around, I meant more than a few months.

But you seem like a keeper, I think


----------



## Pyper (Feb 5, 2015)

I honestly planned on making an intro thread after being here for a month to insure that I was going to stick around. I ended up deciding against it because it seemed like a bad idea that would have a lot of backlash from others.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

shteev said:


> By sticking around, I meant more than a few months.
> 
> But you seem like a keeper, I think



I see no reason to leave, I like it here ^__^ and as long as people want me to stick around I happily will


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 5, 2015)

I made the most boring of intro threads, but I'm glad I've stuck around.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I made the most boring of intro threads, but I'm glad I've stuck around.



 I'm glad you are sticking around! 

My Intro thread wasn't anything special either, I'm just happy to have a place to chat to like minded people, and I've also finally settled on my preferred avatar for my fursona <3 really love how it turned out, all thanks to a very friendly and lovely FA Artist ^w^


----------



## Gator (Feb 5, 2015)

i didn't stick around
yet here i am, how amazing is that


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm kinda bummed how unremarkable/forgotten I am here, but I figure my short posts and low activity does that and understand it.

I wish I could post more, but the goddamn 'net is slow as what here, if there even is a signal. I can't even count the times it has crapped out on me after I've typed a long post.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

---deleted comment---- *shrug*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I made a thread, go look at it so I'll get attention to my 'sona



FTFY

Not even a subtle thread advertisement. 1/5


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> FTFY
> 
> Not even a subtle thread advertisement. 1/5



Wasn't even aiming to do that but fine, just automatically judge me *shrug*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Wasn't even aiming to do that but fine, just automatically judge me *shrug*


"I confess I made a thread"
Yop.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> "I confess I made a thread"
> Yop.



Its fine, anyway not gonna talk about it anymore, lest I end up taking things off on a tangent.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm kinda bummed how unremarkable/forgotten I am here, but I figure my short posts and low activity does that and understand it.
> 
> I wish I could post more, but the goddamn 'net is slow as what here, if there even is a signal. I can't even count the times it has crapped out on me after I've typed a long post.



You are not forgotten D: I remember you every time I make coffee.

... Which, now that I think about it, is quite often.

As for the thread, I give thee... uh...

Sometimes I like to play a creative game, all by myself, do a creation thing that no one else but me will ever see or play with. Then. I will derp about with said thing for a while, until I move onto creating another creation, while the prior creation will forever be doomed to wander in the abyss of forgotten binary code.

:3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm kinda bummed how unremarkable/forgotten I am here, but I figure my short posts and low activity does that and understand it.
> 
> I wish I could post more, but the goddamn 'net is slow as what here, if there even is a signal. I can't even count the times it has crapped out on me after I've typed a long post.


I think being well known on a forum is less about making good posts and more about having really loud opinions on EVERYTHING.


----------



## shteev (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm kinda bummed how unremarkable/forgotten I am here, but I figure my short posts and low activity does that and understand it.
> 
> I wish I could post more, but the goddamn 'net is slow as what here, if there even is a signal. I can't even count the times it has crapped out on me after I've typed a long post.



omg? you're one of the most prominent posters. i love it when i see that you've just posted a reply in the sidebar!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> You are not forgotten D: I remember you every time I make coffee.
> 
> ... Which, now that I think about it, is quite often.
> 
> ...


Aww yiss, glad to hear that. Thanks m80.



SirRob said:


> I think being well known on a forum is less about making good posts and more about having really loud opinions on EVERYTHING.


I'd like to be known for good posts and having a loud opinion when I'm right.

Idk if I am what you refer to though. At least I perceive myself kinda like that


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> FTFY
> 
> Not even a subtle thread advertisement. 1/5





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> "I confess I made a thread"
> Yop.



Do you really need to be a dick to an innocent post?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

I feel sorry for myself very frequently. 
I'm feeling sorry for myself for a very stupid reason right now


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 5, 2015)

Not really a confession, but my entire family thinks I am depressed when I am not. No matter what I do they think I am depressed, I can't get them to not think that. I am the most happy I have been in my life yet they still believe I am depressed and I don't know how to deal or handle it really.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

my bro found out i was a furry by going through my kik and i funny, about a week later i found out he was a brony, it was a rather strange conversation


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

Time for me to admit this, 

I'm an inmature brat that is the king of self-loathing


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 5, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I feel sorry for myself very frequently.
> I'm feeling sorry for myself for a very stupid reason right now



Don't do that. Think about all the good things in your life.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

i like to tell people that i have a secret give them 3 hints and infinate guesses, my secret is im a furry but its impossible for people to guess because i dont look like i am at all, for some reason people just think im stupid but its hilarious to watch them try to guess it, my friend alex has been trying to guess it for a week now and cant guess it loooooooooooooool


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

oh i get it this server is in a different time zone thats why its 7 here and four over there ahhh that was confusing the shit out of me


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 5, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i like to tell people that i have a secret give them 3 hints and infinate guesses, my secret is im a furry but its impossible for people to guess because i dont look like i am at all, for some reason people just think im stupid but its hilarious to watch them try to guess it, my friend alex has been trying to guess it for a week now and cant guess it loooooooooooooool



When he discovers your secret yiff pile. He will know, he will know.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

no i ant a yiff rofl but its funny af


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

how do you do that speech bubble thing? like a qoute thing


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

Click "reply with quote" at the bottom


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 5, 2015)

Over the past week I always 'blackout' from 4:30-5:30, no matter how hard I try I will forget anything I do between that time and time will just go from 4:30 right to 5:30 like it's only been a minutes. It's the weirdest thing. Anything at all between 4:30-5:30 I just don't remember doing.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> Over the past week I always 'blackout' from 4:30-5:30, no matter how hard I try I will forget anything I do between that time and time will just go from 4:30 right to 5:30 like it's only been a minutes. It's the weirdest thing. Anything at all between 4:30-5:30 I just don't remember doing.


thats weird as all hells get out that only happens after about 3 yegger bombs


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

the first girl i ever actually had a decent relationship with found out about my ex's long distance relationship with me and told everyone that i was a cheating liar and that i was into beastiality, (my ex was a furry sooooo yea), little does she know she accidentally posted her nudes on instagram instead of kik. needless to say, she shut up real quick once i got the word out... i feel like a terrible person for telling people but i dont care, am i a cruel dick for doing that?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 5, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> Not really a confession, but my entire family thinks I am depressed when I am not. No matter what I do they think I am depressed, I can't get them to not think that. I am the most happy I have been in my life yet they still believe I am depressed and I don't know how to deal or handle it really.



I wish my family could spot me when I'm depressed


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm finding it very hard not to buy this right now. 
I don't need it... I don't need it... I don't need it...




hey look a train! said:


> the first girl i ever actually had a decent relationship with found out about my ex's long distance relationship with me and told everyone that i was a cheating liar and that i was into beastiality, (my ex was a furry sooooo yea), little does she know she accidentally posted her nudes on instagram instead of kik. needless to say, she shut up real quick once i got the word out... i feel like a terrible person for telling people but i dont care, am i a cruel dick for doing that?



She was asking for it, but you should have been the bigger person and turned the other cheek.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

puncake


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm finding it very hard not to buy this right now.
> I don't need it... I don't need it... I don't need it...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man i was living with alot of guilt because of that one


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> puncake





Hey new fang. 
Quit yer damn double posting.


----------



## Zop (Feb 5, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm finding it very hard not to buy this right now.
> I don't need it... I don't need it... I don't need it...



You also don't need this:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/281568804009


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Hey new fang.
> Quit yer damn double posting.


IM NOT TRYING TO,MY CAPS LOCK JUST GOT STUCK AND WHEN I ACCIDENTALLY POST SOMETHING I GO TO DELETE IT BUT YOU CANT, THERE IS ONLY THE EDIT BUTTON SO I EDIT IT TO SOMETHING LESS DUMB AND RANDOM SO I DONT LOOK LIKE AN ASS


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

I SUPER GLUED MY CAPS LOCK PLEASE HELP ME



Not really


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> IM NOT TRYING TO,MY CAPS LOCK JUST GOT STUCK AND WHEN I ACCIDENTALLY POST SOMETHING I GO TO DELETE IT BUT YOU CANT, THERE IS ONLY THE EDIT BUTTON SO I EDIT IT TO SOMETHING LESS DUMB AND RANDOM SO I DONT LOOK LIKE AN ASS



"Black alpha wolf" is your species. 
You have misspellings, numbers for text, and annoying green text in your sig. 
And somehow despite knowing the existence of the "Edit Post" button you still double post. 

You don't need help looking like a dumb ass. 
At this point, you're below a forum beta. What's below beta wolf? Sub beta. That's what you are. 

Either that or your twelve year old sense of humor sucks.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> "Black alpha wolf" is your species.
> You have misspellings, numbers for text, and annoying green text in your sig.
> And somehow despite knowing the existence of the "Edit Post" button you still double post.
> 
> ...


CANT TELL WITHER YOU TRYING TO PROVE A POINT OR YOUR JUST BEING A DICK, BUT DOES ANYBODY ELSE KNOW HOW TO GET THE KEY OFF THE GODAMN SENSOR I AM GETTING ALL MY SPANISH QUESTIONS WRONG BECAUSE OF THIS


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah your sense of humor sucks.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2015)

Settle down, or el,se


----------



## Luki (Feb 5, 2015)

Okay ladies, you're both pretty.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Yeah your sense of humor sucks.


what makes you think im trying to be funny? oh btw, i fixed the caps key so no longer a problem


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm thinking about giving up playing the piano. I've been playing the instrument since I was a kid, but I never played "seriously" because I didn't have one at home, but I did enjoy it whenever I had access to one. Took a few classes and all. 

But then I fucked up my right hand in a bike accident a few years ago, and now I'm limited to simple tunes. That fact is just starting to get to me because I want to play more complicated, faster-paced songs, but my hand can't keep up. It's frustrating and killing one of the few things I enjoy in this world. Maybe I should just switch instruments.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2015)

No yelling at new members. We all make mistakes when we join new sites.


Train, double-posting can get you in trouble with the mods, you can find the edit button here at the bottom right:
http://i.share.pho.to/b2bba7b4_o.png


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2015)

Ehhhh 
Eeeeeeeeeeh
Vooooolk do I REALLY have to be nice to ALL the newbies? I'm already nice to the ones I actually like. Isn't that enough? /;A;/


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 5, 2015)

I confess that my favorite youtuber is Markiplier.
He's a ray of handsome,happy,humorous sunshine.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Ehhhh
> Eeeeeeeeeeh
> Vooooolk do I REALLY have to be nice to ALL the newbies? I'm already nice to the ones I actually like. Isn't that enough? /;A;/


yeah you do
i dont like when people tear into new members


----------



## Demensa (Feb 5, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm thinking about giving up playing the piano. I've been playing the instrument since I was a kid, but I never played "seriously" because I didn't have one at home, but I did enjoy it whenever I had access to one. Took a few classes and all.
> 
> But then I fucked up my right hand in a bike accident a few years ago, and now I'm limited to simple tunes. That fact is just starting to get to me because I want to play more complicated, faster-paced songs, but my hand can't keep up. It's frustrating and killing one of the few things I enjoy in this world. Maybe I should just switch instruments.



That sucks that you can't play anything too complicated and I can imagine how frustrating it'd be, but there's so much that can be done with even the simplest of tunes.
Artists such as Nils Frahm, Olafur Arnalds and composers such as Philip Glass aren't impressive technically, but are still amazing musicians.
I know it's hard, (like terribly, impossibly hard at times; to shift your sight) but maybe try and explore new music that you like, within the limits of what you're able to do.  What styles/genres of music do you usually play/want to play?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

Pewdiepie does not deserve that amount of subscribers on youtube


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 5, 2015)

I confess that I agree and I also confess that I just tried singing "Wake me up inside" by Evenesence with one of my animal calls in my mouth.
It was laughable as I imagined.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Feb 5, 2015)

I confess that I'm constantly lurking on this forum, but rarely do I ever post. Whatever you do - remember that I'm watching you. MWAHAHAHAHAHA! HAAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAH! *Puts his beer down*


----------



## Atemis (Feb 5, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Pewdiepie does not deserve that amount of subscribers on youtube


He donates to charities and is a better influence on his young audience than most other "celebrities."

@Shu, and I will be watching your foot videos.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 5, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I agree and I also confess that I just tried singing "Bring Me to Life" by Evanesence with one of my animal calls in my mouth.
> It was laughable as I imagined.



I confess that I like singing along to Evanescense, It makes me feel manly.


----------



## Saga (Feb 5, 2015)

I confess that I still own a blackberry


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Atemis said:


> He donates to charities and is a better influence on his young audience than most other "celebrities."
> 
> @Shu, and I will be watching your foot videos.



He also does loud annoying screams that causes my ears to rupture and my brain bleed internally. But, you know, we wouldn't want to spoil his "perfect" LP image for the Bro Army. 
Anyhow, it sounds like you haven't ventured too much out into the LP world that is YouTube or Twitch. Might I recommend Markiplier or RoosterTeeth?


----------



## Ieono (Feb 5, 2015)

I cut all my hair off a few weeks ago~


----------



## Atemis (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> He also does loud annoying screams that causes my ears to rupture and my brain bleed internally. But, you know, we wouldn't want to spoil his "perfect" LP image for the Bro Army.
> Anyhow, it sounds like you haven't ventured too much out into the LP world that is YouTube or Twitch. Might I recommend Markiplier or RoosterTeeth?


I don't ever watch LP's, I choose to ignore content/people I find annoying; It's why I don't feel compelled to complain about it.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

Atemis said:


> He donates to charities and is a better influence on his young audience than most other "celebrities."
> 
> @Shu, and I will be watching your foot videos.



I'm not saying that he's a bad guy, I'm saying if I was to guess top 3 channels on YouTube, Pewdiepie wouldn't be on that list


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

I like RoosterTeeth


----------



## Ieono (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm....I've never watched any Youtube "celebrities". I guess I just never got the urge to listen to random "non-famous" people talking about stuff. Ha, even though that is what youtube was made for, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 5, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I like RoosterTeeth



OMGYES RED VS BLUE


----------



## Feste (Feb 6, 2015)

I like Cryaotic a lot, but I never hear him mentioned. He's like a sleepier less annoying version of PewDiePie, and he may have one of the best voices on youtube. Seriously, look up his LP of Corpse Party. He gets so into it he nearly breaks out into tears. He's just amazing...


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Feb 6, 2015)

Atemis said:


> He donates to charities and is a better influence on his young audience than most other "celebrities."
> 
> @Shu, and I will be watching your foot videos.



If you can find them, I'll give you a muffin.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 6, 2015)

Demensa said:


> That sucks that you can't play anything too complicated and I can imagine how frustrating it'd be, but there's so much that can be done with even the simplest of tunes.
> Artists such as Nils Frahm, Olafur Arnalds and composers such as Philip Glass aren't impressive technically, but are still amazing musicians.
> I know it's hard, (like terribly, impossibly hard at times; to shift your sight) but maybe try and explore new music that you like, within the limits of what you're able to do.  What styles/genres of music do you usually play/want to play?



I've mostly been sticking to video game music, which I learn by ear. I'm up to learning anything I can, really. I have no preference. 

But the speed at which I can play really has me down.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 6, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Pewdiepie does not deserve that amount of subscribers on youtube



Does any lets player deserve that amount of subs? NO!
Fact is if you like it or not, is pewds makes his subs laugh and is even funnier around other YouTubers.
I'm not subscribed to him and I'm not defending him but no LP channel deserves that many.  The channels that do deserve subs is the guys who show major talent like pallek, a metal singer with and extremely power voice who can sing in multiple languages well (for a foreign speaker most people say since i don't know the language).

Also, i don't like markiplier, i don't have anything against the guy, he seems really nice. I just don't find him that entertaining.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 6, 2015)

Jesse Cox master race ;u


----------



## Muln (Feb 6, 2015)

Err... Totalbuscuit


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 6, 2015)

Tbh, I'd love to play music and put it on my YT channel, along with my LPs and Guard videos, but I really won't until I get recording equipment that sounds better than what I have.


----------



## Muln (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a small crush on bobthezombie


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a youtube music channel =) I'd love to collaborate with other musician furs. 

[yt]watch?v=FH5WjfAlNCw[/yt]


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

Muln said:


> Err... Totalbuscuit



YES


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 6, 2015)

Zu letz befreit, mich, doch, der, Tod...

I confess I'm mildly obsessed about somebody, and it's starting to become scary and tiresome.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm beating myself up.... Again


----------



## Atemis (Feb 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> YES


I never miss a co-optional podcast, it is an essential part of my Tuesday.


----------



## Half-Note (Feb 6, 2015)

Alright, another confession because I have no shame.

I have an interest in sexual bondage.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 6, 2015)

Bondage is a yes for me


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

I verbally abuse the ever living shit out of my truck. Mostly when Im struggling to get it into gear or its having trouble gassing it up a hill. 

_"Take the fucking gear you dirty slut!"
"C'mon ya' big bitch! Get yer fat ass over the hill!"
"You fucking whore-bag let the brakes go already."_


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 6, 2015)

I think Red should record her average yelling at the truck and then like... do nothing with the recording and be all like "I wasted time"


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 6, 2015)

I keep seeing this user with this avatar with a huge happy grin.
Every time i see her i always think of SAO because the female characters smile like this sometimes.

http://utw.me/images/sao13.jpg
Btw never Google Asuna from SAO. The interwebs have really sexualized the crap out of the poor 17 year old.


----------



## Pyper (Feb 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Btw never Google Asuna from SAO. The interwebs have really sexualized the crap out of the poor 17 year old.



Must resist reverse psychology. Curiosity is not my friend in this situation.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 6, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Zu letz befreit, mich, doch, der, Tod...
> 
> I confess I'm mildly obsessed about somebody, and it's starting to become scary and tiresome.


I've done that a bunch of times before, it does grate on my conscience I bit. Sure, I never creep or stalk but I have a habit of seeking the person's approval and/or reassurance CONSTANTLY.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I think Red should record her average yelling at the truck and then like... do nothing with the recording and be all like "I wasted time"



Sell it on Bandcamp as "furry field recordings".


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I've mostly been sticking to video game music, which I learn by ear. I'm up to learning anything I can, really. I have no preference.
> 
> But the speed at which I can play really has me down.



Is there nothing that can be done for your hand?


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I don't ever watch LP's, I choose to ignore content/people I find annoying; It's why I don't feel compelled to complain about it.



The problem is that, along with other let us players that just like the sound of their voice, he indirectly leaves a huge impact on the community of any game he touches. He's kind of like the Hot Topic of video games. Actually, that's exactly what he's like.

I'm sure he's not a bad guy personally. I've heard he donates a portion of the Youtube dosh he makes to charity, which is pretty rad. But that doesn't really change my view of him as a content creator/pop culture icon.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2015)

I confess I am an avid Game Grumps watcher.


----------



## Gator (Feb 6, 2015)

i confess that sometimes i almost wish i gave a shit about video games because i feel like the only one who doesn't.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Feb 6, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i confess that sometimes i almost wish i gave a shit about video games because i feel like the only one who doesn't.



I could never dig them myself, so you are in fact not alone.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't have time to play games anymore. And when I do have some extra time, I would rather create artwork.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I don't have time to play games anymore. And when I do have some extra time, I would rather create artwork.


And here I was about to ask for your Steam.


----------



## Gator (Feb 6, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I could never dig them myself, so you are in fact not alone.



thank god
we must stand together in these hard times.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 6, 2015)

I can't imagine not having video games in my life, they've just always been apart of it, along with anime, I watched more anime than western cartoons growing up


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I can't imagine not having video games in my life, they've just always been apart of it, along with anime, I watched more anime than western cartoons growing up



Video games will always be part of my life, I just currently do not have the time to play them..for pete's sake I've been doing quick paint studies of pokemon and game characters for the past 20 days.
Also I have been on the forums a lot more than I usually am for the last two months. So that takes away time from playing games.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And here I was about to ask for your Steam.


My steam is Maugryph


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been into gaming since I was 2, and I don't see it stopping anytime soon. I'm really hoping VR makes some nice advances in the next few years because I've always wanted to be "in the game".


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope VR becomes a VERY big thing so that I can hump the shit out of Alex Vance. Stick my genitals in her mouth to shut her up for once.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 6, 2015)

I always wondered why I can see the Moon during the daytime


----------



## Gator (Feb 6, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I always wondered why I can see the Moon during the daytime



because you have a special sixth sense akin to "the shining", granted only to a rare few known as moonbabies.  a moonbaby has a spiritual connection to the moon and can also fly, but only during certain moon phases.

confession: i know this because i am also a moonbaby and my father is the moonking.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 6, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Is there nothing that can be done for your hand?



If there is anything that can be done, I can't afford it, ahaha. I had also screwed up my kneecap in the same bike accident, leaving me with a tender spot. It's no bueno.

On the subject of pain: I laugh off all physical trauma. It's my way of coping, but it often leaves others astounded, as if they were expecting me to scream in pain. 

No. I LAUGH. I constantly get my arms and legs slammed by doors and against furniture at work, and my reaction is one you should only show if you heard a hilarious joke.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> because you have a special sixth sense akin to "the shining", granted only to a rare few known as moonbabies.  a moonbaby has a spiritual connection to the moon and can also fly, but only during certain moon phases.
> 
> confession: i know this because i am also a moonbaby and my father is the moonking.



To satisfy his curiosity, even if you imagine the moon orbiting around the earth's equator, provided its orbit does not take 1 day, [which we know it does not], you should be able to see the moon illuminated by the sun during the day time for about half of its orbit. [you might not count new-moon]
http://astro.unl.edu/naap/lps/graphics/phaseGeometry.png

If the earth's equator was aligned with the sun's eqautor you would expect a full solar eclipse every month at new-moon, when the moon would pass in front of the sun, followed by a full lunar eclipse half way through the month, because the earth would shadow the moon when the moon was behind it. 

In reality the earth's equator is offset from the sun's equator [or the ecliptic] by about 23.5 degrees, and the moon is offset by about 5 degrees, so the moon only crosses over the disc of the sun on rare occasions, as does the earth rarely blot out the moon. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbit_of_the_Moon


----------



## Gator (Feb 6, 2015)

don't listen to these lies.  they are just trying to keep you from using your true power.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 6, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I hope VR becomes a VERY big thing so that I can hump the shit out of Alex Vance. Stick my genitals in her mouth to shut her up for once.



Glad I'm not the only person who thinks along these lines.

SO many fictional characters I would do since the whole lucid dreaming thing isn't going so well


----------



## Gator (Feb 6, 2015)

lucid dreaming is a bunch of hooey.


----------



## Feste (Feb 6, 2015)

I just drove up a snowbank while trying to get out of a parking lot, nearly tipping my car over and causing 3 accidents. Go me! >.<


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> lucid dreaming is a bunch of hooey.



Eh. I've done it. Once. That was a weird night. 

I had just started rehab and with drugs finally purged from my system, I was dreaming for the first time in maybe 4 years. The night it happened I dreamt I was walking home from work to the tent-city I was living in and it kinda clicked, "Wait...I don't live in Lubbock anymore. I don't walk home to my tent anymore. I'm dreaming."

I looked around and I was still dreaming. Not quite awake. It was SURREAL. I could feel the crunch of gravel under my feet. I smelled cold morning air, which was another weird thing cause I never got off work early in the morning like that. I did what I always loved to do in dreams---I lifted my arms up and flew. I went up over 19th street and over the mess of trees, apartments, and rent houses that was Tech ghetto. I actually ended up waking up THREE times that night, immediately falling back aleep and still knowing that I was dreaming. The first two times I was still in Lubbock. The last time, however, I was in an old child hood home. I was very surprised, and spent the remainder of my dream exploring my old back yard. I got very homesick and woke up. 

I have never lucid dreamt that vividly ever sense.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 6, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> lucid dreaming is a bunch of hooey.



Not for me it isn't. I've had quite a few of them...such a weird (and sometimes wonderful) experience.


----------



## Luki (Feb 6, 2015)

Lucid dreaming seems unbelievable to those who have never experienced it...Myself included.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

All it is simply is dreaming with awareness. 
It's not some mystical super power.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 6, 2015)

Lucid Dreaming can be fun, though full on sleep paralysis on the other hand can be downright terrifying. <--- its rare for me but if I've suffered an intense migraine throughout the day it more often than not happens but doesn't last more than a minute


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

Luki said:


> Lucid dreaming seems unbelievable to those who have never experienced it...Myself included.



There's no MAGIC to it, A lucid dream is simply a dream that you realize that you're dreaming. That's it.


----------



## Gator (Feb 6, 2015)

i have experienced "lucid dreams" on many occasions, but i am more of the opinion that people _dream_ they are aware of their dreaming.  i don't think dreams and awareness are compatible in that way.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 6, 2015)

Speaking of dreams.

i had a dream about Team Star Fox destroying ISIS one time, probably the strangest dream that I ever had, but what dream isn't strange?


----------



## Gator (Feb 6, 2015)

the other night i dreamed about joining a cult of magic-wielding  Christians and chasing down the cult leader, somehow blocking him in by  simply shutting all the doors.  even though his followers had crazy  telekinesis explosion powers and he was supposedly more powerful than  all of them.  defeated by doors.  clearly not a velociraptor.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i have experienced "lucid dreams" on many occasions, but i am more of the opinion that people _dream_ they are aware of their dreaming.  i don't think dreams and awareness are compatible in that way.



Some people had said that they can alter the dream to their bidding. I've never been able to do that.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 6, 2015)

ive been having dreams that someone is standing over my bed threatening to kill me but last night my brother was sleep walking in my room with his airsoft gun, should i be scared?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> ive been having dreams that someone is standing over my bed threatening to kill me but last night my brother was sleep walking in my room with his airsoft gun, should i be scared?



Are you saying your bro sleepwalks with an airsoft gun in his hand? I would say yes! Be very afraid.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 6, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> ive been having dreams that someone is standing over my bed threatening to kill me but last night my brother was sleep walking in my room with his airsoft gun, should i be scared?



Take any weapons (including the airsoft gun) out of his room and hide them in your room, lock your door at night as well.


my second little brother sleep walks as well


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 6, 2015)

ok well now im honestly horrified but my door shall be barricaded and he shall be disarmed cuz now im scared af


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> ok well now im honestly horrified but my door shall be barricaded and he shall be disarmed cuz now im scared af





Is there anything in particular that prevents you from typing normally? With proper grammar, punctuation, and spelling? 

Are you just 11 years old or are you typing this on the family Xbox or something?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 6, 2015)

One time I managed to enter a legitimately lucid dream, but the moment I realised that's what it was, the dream melted out around me and turned to dust and I was swept back into consciousness, like in that final scene in IceAge 2.

But often, I have dreams in which I am aware that I'm dreaming, but I'm able to force myself to stay in the dream. But it never occurs to me that I can do whatever I want. I just keep along the (normally very sexual and fetish-related) path I was already on.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

If you're aware and you find the dream slipping away, clench your fists. 
It'll keep you grounded in the dream.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 6, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> If you're aware and you find the dream slipping away, clench your fists.
> It'll keep you grounded in the dream.



Interesting...I shall try that next time.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 6, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Is there anything in particular that prevents you from typing normally? With proper grammar, punctuation, and spelling?
> 
> Are you just 11 years old or are you typing this on the family Xbox or something?


no i'm 15, just kinda dumb, i'm not all that bad once you get to know me dude. i'm not sure what you have against me because unless you the hacker on Xbox that i got bungie to give the ban hammer in like 2012, i aint got crap against you so whats wrong with me? please inform because its seems to be me you have got a problem with.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't be so rude to the new person just because of their grammar, Red.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> no i'm 15, just kinda dumb, i'm not all that bad once you get to know me dude. i'm not sure what you have against me because unless you the hacker on Xbox that i got bungie to give the ban hammer in like 2012, i aint got crap against you so whats wrong with me? please inform because its seems to be me you have got a problem with.



I'm not nearly as invested in a dislike for you rather than your willing inability to write coherently and in a proper format. 

I just don't like laziness. "I'm dumb" is just an excuse. 

To be clear I have nothing against you. I'm just not a fan of how you lazily present yourself. And I question why you do it. Nothing more.




Ariosto said:


> Don't be so rude to the new person just because of their grammar, Red.



I'm not being rude. I'm being curt and straightforward. There's really no excuse for lack of grammar and spelling skills, and it's something you learn to do properly by time you're in 4th grade. 

I make exceptions for non-native speakers. No one else has any excuse.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 6, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I'm not nearly as invested in a dislike for you rather than your willing inability to write coherently and in a proper format.
> 
> I just don't like laziness. "I'm dumb" is just an excuse.
> 
> ...


im sorry but i grew up but im growing up in a redneck family where huntin bucks and drivin trucks is acceptable my grammar may not be top  notch but somehow you are understanding me, so im clearly doing something right


----------



## shamanate (Feb 6, 2015)

I find it really hard to regularly posting here, and I don't know why. By the time I get done with homework, playing some games, etc, i'm already starting to go to bed. I like everyone here, I'm just terrible at being social. Sorry ._.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 6, 2015)

@Red: Regardless, I still think you could ask in a kinder tone than the one you are using. If you want to correct what you see as a bad habit, there are ways that don't imply... how do I put this? Making unnecessary assumptions about the other person. 

Edit: your questions could be seen as a mocking stance, that's it.

And as a non-native speaker, I say their use of English is intelligible enough.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 6, 2015)

shamanate said:


> I find it really hard to regularly posting here, and I don't know why. By the time I get done with homework, playing some games, etc, i'm already starting to go to bed. I like everyone here, I'm just terrible at being social. Sorry ._.


Well to be fair, the forums are more for discussion rather than socialization.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> im sorry but i grew up but im growing up in a redneck family where huntin bucks and drivin trucks is acceptable my grammar may not be top  notch but somehow you are understanding me, so im clearly doing something right




That's a shit excuse. I grew up in rural Texas, drive an old Ford, have ridden horses, Bulls, been kicked by jackasses and heifers, and stepped in everything from goat shit to pig shit. I grew up in Hickville Texas and write books. You're excuse is merely that---an excuse. 

You're lazy and got an attitude about it. 



Ariosto said:


> @Red: Regardless, I still think you could ask in a kinder tone than the one you are using. If you want to correct what you see as a bad habit, there are ways that don't imply... how do I put this? Making unnecessary assumptions about the other person.
> And as a non-native speaker, I say their use English is intelligible enough.



Fair enough. As it turns out, he was raised in rural southern USA and that's why he dot "type none good". Except wait. I was raised there too and I try not to type like an ignoramus. 

He "lol whatev" attitude about his poor grammar habits is irritating at best. 

I'll drop it, but I'm not apologizing for it. There's no excuse and if you're gonna type like a shit head you shouldn't be surprised if you're treated like one online.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 6, 2015)

I confess that the following forum goers are cool in my books - 
RedSavage, Chuchi, UrsusArtist, Fatchaos, Pyper, Funky3000, isuckatdrawing and several others who my drunken brain can't recall (but I love yah all regardless!)


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 6, 2015)

It's k Red, I'm a grammar Nazi too.




Kinharia said:


> I confess that the following forum goers are cool in my books -
> RedSavage, Chuchi, UrsusArtist, Fatchaos, Pyper, Funky3000, isuckatdrawing and several others who my drunken brain can't recall (but I love yah all regardless!)



YOU THINK I'M COOL?!?!

*cries tears of joy*


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 6, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> @Red: Regardless, I still think you could ask in a kinder tone than the one you are using. If you want to correct what you see as a bad habit, there are ways that don't imply... how do I put this? Making unnecessary assumptions about the other person.
> 
> Edit: your questions could be seen as a mocking stance, that's it."
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Ryouzen (Feb 6, 2015)

So been awhile since I posted. Can't really say why I guess as much as I'm interested I'm just pulled into what I do until I realize I gotta sleep lol. But anyway confessions time yay.

So for my confession I have to admit as much as I love drawing and I'm told on occasion I'm a decent drawer I find it very hard to continue pieces. Such as the one I am half way done with. I want to finish it but I suppose I don't find it as important as I'd like it to be. I'll look at it when I have free time at school or when I'm home and I end up doing something else or nothing. On the flip side I get really into my art at the weirdest times and then I work on them for about 3-4 hours on end (slow drawer). Kinda odd to me personally because I see other artists doing pieces every day and having some kind of drive that keeps them going with it and inspires them. And yet I can't seem to find the same thing haha. Wonder where they get it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I confess that the following forum goers are cool in my books -
> RedSavage, Chuchi, UrsusArtist, Fatchaos, Pyper, Funky3000, isuckatdrawing and several others who my drunken brain can't recall (but I love yah all regardless!)






Deeply flattered.

I know I'm a bitch lotsa times.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 6, 2015)

If you read through my posts, it becomes apparent that I like guns.
but I confess that I may be too obsessed with them, (my most recent drawing is a prime example of that) although I will never not like guns completely, I think I need to not be so obsessed with them


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 6, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Deeply flattered.
> 
> I know I'm a bitch lotsa times.



That is why yah cool womon =^..^=


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

I think The Fragile is a better concept album than The Downward Spiral.

THERE I SAID IT.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 6, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> If you read through my posts, it becomes apparent that I like guns.
> but I confess that I may be too obsessed with them, (my most recent drawing is a prime example of that) although I will never not like guns completely, I think I need to not be so obsessed with them


What makes you think you're too obsessed with them? It's okay to have an interest in guns, their design, and how they work... There's a lot of people out there who like them.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> What makes you think you're too obsessed with them? It's okay to have an interest in guns, their design, and how they work... There's a lot of people out there who like them.



I can think of a few situations in which an obsession with bullet throwing machines can pose as a problem in life.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 6, 2015)

WideEyed said:


> I can think of a few situations in which an obsession with bullet throwing machines can pose as a problem in life.


There's a big difference between having an interest in guns and having an interest in hurting people.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 6, 2015)

I know that I'm not the only one with an interest in guns. (I own a 1943 Mosin and a Marlin .30-.30) I just feel that I'm becoming one of those nutcases that make all of us gun owners bad, and I felt that I was too obsessed with them from the backlash on my most recent drawing thread.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> There's a big difference between having an interest in guns and having an interest in hurting people.



T'was a joke.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 6, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I know that I'm not the only one with an interest in guns. (I own a 1943 Mosin and a Marlin .30-.30) I just feel that I'm becoming one of those nutcases that make all of us gun owners bad, and I felt that I was too obsessed with them from the backlash on my most recent drawing thread.


I took a look at that thread. If you feel guilty about it, then I think you're pretty safe. If there's anything to learn from that thread, it's to be more sensitive towards other people- Violence is a touchy thing for a lot of folks, especially realistic violence.


WideEyed said:


> T'was a joke.


Sorry. Even if it was a joke though, I think it's a common thing for people to lump two similar things together- Like how people associate furries with bestiality. So I feel like it should be addressed, joke or not.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 6, 2015)

If I run into a furry while playing a game, I have to add them to my friend list.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

I just watched that video of the Chechen rebels beheading those 6 Russian soldiers. 
This was a terrible mistake. 

Imagine, if you will, some children tasked to slaughter a pig. They do so enthusiastically, but are only given a dull knife to do so. One or two kids are somewhat hesitant and ill about the idea, but the others are having -fun-. They slit the throat down to the neck bone, and kinda kick and stab at the slowly dying animal. Throws the knife into it. Pulls it out. Makes random gashes and slowly, ineffectively, beheading it. 

Now instead of a pig it's a Russian soldier kid no more than 18. He's gasping, gargling, and moaning. Another kid begs for his life and starts crying and sobbing, screaming MOMMY in Russian as three Chechen rebels hold him down and slowly hack his throat and let him slowly bleed out. 

Only the sixth escapes and runs, only the be shot down. 

That was bad. That was real bad. I don't know why I watched it. But I did. The sound of a serrated edge of a knife cutting through the trachea is horrific. 

And they were kids, dammit. They were just kids. 
No older than but a fraction of the people on these forum boards.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 6, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> -snip-



There are some people in this world who I would gladly carry to hell, just to watch them burn...even if I had to burn with them.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 6, 2015)

Fuck them, if human death is ever necessary to achieve your goal you should always make it as merciful as possible. There is no reason to torture someone and extend their suffering, if you choose to do that than burn in hell.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

Well there goes my chipper mood.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 6, 2015)

I confess that I really enjoy all the shows about people prepping for various 'end of the world' scenarios.
After playing Fallout 3,I just can't get enough of these sort of things.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 7, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I just watched that video of the Chechen rebels beheading those 6 Russian soldiers.
> This was a terrible mistake.
> 
> Imagine, if you will, some children tasked to slaughter a pig. They do so enthusiastically, but are only given a dull knife to do so. One or two kids are somewhat hesitant and ill about the idea, but the others are having -fun-. They slit the throat down to the neck bone, and kinda kick and stab at the slowly dying animal. Throws the knife into it. Pulls it out. Makes random gashes and slowly, ineffectively, beheading it.
> ...



And people wonder why I support Russia agianst the Chechen terrorists


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> For those who are curious: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/110315-Rukis-s-Comics-ARE-NOT-THAT-GREAT-AND-THIS-IS-WHY
> 
> 
> Rukis pops in to talk shit around page 6.



I know this was a while ago buuuuuuuutttttt

Wow. Rukis was so butthurt. I hate when an author/artist who attempts to create "kind, wise" characters reveals an immature nature. It just...taints the artwork. 

Saw a writer I really liked throw a hissy fit on Weasyl forums once just cuz no one said hi on his intro thread. So disheartening.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 7, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> BWAHAHA OH SHIT I REMEMBER THAT. Then how she actually came in and said "since you're not popular you don't mean shit and once you get your own Webcomic then I'll listen to you". And something about how all her "artist friends" think her comic art is fine and yadda yadda. I think if you google "rukis comics" it's STILL one of the first things that pops up.
> 
> 
> For those who are curious: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/110315-Rukis-s-Comics-ARE-NOT-THAT-GREAT-AND-THIS-IS-WHY
> ...



The worst part is that nothing has changed except that she draws her ears in more than one position now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok. Just one more post related to that Rukis thing then I'll stop gushing about it. 

Rukis: When your opinions are backed by your own art, or a comic, I will listen to you. I have a nice big ol' circle of artistic contacts, who actually DO this for a living. Swapping secrets, trading techniques and critiquing one another's work is how a professional improves. Not by listening to internet rants. I like the way I draw, I like the way I write, and apparently, so do a lot of other people. Why should I change that for you? 

Oh, and I really *did* get a huge boost in watchers today :smile: So. . . rant on.

*Azure: A man who takes a shit in the street gets lots of watchers, too.

Does that make him awesome?
*

Was Azure not the sexiest motherfucker to ever post on this forum? My panties are wet from that perfectly executed "smoker girl" moment.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree with what she said about "I like the way I draw, I like the way I write [...] Why should I change that for you?"
but what I disagree with is how she tolerates critique. All artists should be open to critique, and this doesn't mean that you should draw the way other people want you to, but I think all artists should be open to advice that encourages them to improve.
If you're happy with where you are, say thank you for the critique but I'm in a good place art-wise and move on. don't bicker and fight with people and then say "I've got a lot of friends", it makes you look like a hack, like an arrogant hack whose friends serve only one purpose and that's to boost your ego so you can point to them and say "I have a lot of friends"

(Also, "I have a lot of watchers/artist friends" doesn't mean jack shit about your art skills or personality. I gained a lot of followers (over 1000 IIRC which was a lot for me because I didn't post often) but I was a straight-up prick who drew shitty MS Paint troll comics)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> (Also, "I have a lot of watchers/artist friends" doesn't mean jack shit about your art skills or personality. I gained a lot of followers (over 1000 IIRC which was a lot for me because I didn't post often) but I was a straight-up prick who drew shitty MS Paint troll comics)



I didn't like the "My work is popular! (And me by proxy :3c) Anything that's popular is above criticism! Popularity is the one true God!" message she was sending off either. As you said it was utterly arrogant but also sorta a scary way of thinking. Twilight was a popular book series for example. 

Also...I kinda wanted to see Arshes Nei appear in that thread. Remember how old school hard ass she was about critiques? I didn't always agree with her views on symbolism (she viewed it as a crutch), but I did admire her dedication to other's improvement.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 7, 2015)

I confess to a hangover and still laughing from Teamspeak last night. I crashed at 5am GMT


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 7, 2015)

I confess I just found out about two dates that make me excited.

This year marks the 10th anniversary of Guillermo Cabrera Infante's death, which means that his masterpiece, _Tres tristes tigres_, is now available in book stores and... mini markets (yeah...). That book is notoriously hard to get, and I only got it last year because my relatives searched high and low in Cuba, and spent a lot of money in it <.>
Anyway, it's a glorious book, and for anyone who can read in Spanish, I really recommend it.

The other is the 150th anniversary of the publication of _Alice in Wonderland_, which is just one of my favourite books in this life! Coindicentally, _Tres tristes tigres_'s epigraph is taken from _Alice_.


----------



## BRN (Feb 7, 2015)

Pretty sure I'm gay. I mean, that's where I want a relationship. 

Still, that said, I'm_ reaaaally_ keening for some casual beddin' with the fairer sex.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 7, 2015)

BRN said:


> Pretty sure I'm gay. I mean, that's where I want a relationship.
> 
> Still, that said, I'm_ reaaaally_ keening for some casual beddin' with the fairer sex.



You and me both. I'm curious as fuck.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm personally not curious at all, and it makes me a little angry when people ask me about women's physique; I just don't see anything there that instinctively calls my attention, anything.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone ever experienced a loss of physical attraction?
A one night stand just doesn't appeal to me anymore. I don't ever feel myself being attracted to anyone anymore unless we share some sort of emotional connection.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 7, 2015)

Not abnormal at all, Atemis. For quite a few emotional connection is integral to having physical intimacy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2015)

Saiko said:


> You and me both. I'm curious as fuck.



it's like having raw, freezing feet and then slipping on thick smooth socks that have been sitting on the radiator for a good while. 



Spoiler



but its not your feet


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 7, 2015)

Not even noon and I've had enough suffering today. Talking talking talking, curses and condemnations, but what are you _doing?_
I hear crying now. Life begins in tears and ends in tears. Who listens? Now they have condemned themselves and didn't know when they did.


----------



## Feste (Feb 7, 2015)

BRN said:


> Pretty sure I'm gay. I mean, that's where I want a relationship.
> 
> Still, that said, I'm_ reaaaally_ keening for some casual beddin' with the fairer sex.



Hey, maybe you're, like, the opposite of Freddie Mercury. It's all a sliding scale after all...

As for the Chechens, while they've pretty much become the Arabs of Russia, I blame that more on Russia than on the Chechens themselves. They were originally much more pragmatic before the Russians pretty much killed off everyone but the crazies. Of course, now they're not much better...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 7, 2015)

I am having pre-upload jitters. I am pleased with my latest drawing but it's a subject I've done before and I don't want to be boring.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

BRN said:


> Pretty sure I'm gay. I mean, that's where I want a relationship.
> 
> Still, that said, I'm_ reaaaally_ keening for some casual beddin' with the fairer sex.



Tbh, there's only like, one lady I'd bed and be in a relationship with and that's my lady friend Star.
Other than that, prolly ONS with hoes :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 7, 2015)

I have disliked urinals all my life and haven't used them, but recently I was forced into one and I liked the handsfree thing. It only took me 20 years


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was forced into one and I liked the handsfree thing.



That sounds...rapey.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 7, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> That sounds...rapey.



Bladder like a basketball and all booths taken, I chose the lesser evil


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

Having been ignored by most of my peers for most of my life.
I take people commenting on what I do very critically.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 8, 2015)

all my friends see me as a steelers browns or a packers fan, but truth is, i could honestly give two shits less about football, although i will always root for Ohio state


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 8, 2015)

I never care for any sport, they riot over who won the champion bowl for all I care


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 8, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never care for any sport, they riot over who won the champion bowl for all I care



Go sports team! Beat other sports team!


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 8, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never care for any sport, they riot over who won the champion bowl for all I care


Never understood how people can sit on their asses watching a bunch of millionaires kick a ball around a field. Rugby I get a bit because its a bit more violent but still...why did this stuff get so popular?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, they all should watch a bunch of poor students play music :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Yeah, they all should watch a bunch of poor students play music :V



I like to watch the furry dance with a bunch of underage girls.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 8, 2015)

WideEyed said:


> Go sports team! Beat other sports team!


my life while being forced to watch the superbowl


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 8, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I like to watch the furry dance with a bunch of underage girls.



Give me a fursuit and I'll dance with my friends :V


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Yeah, they all should watch a bunch of poor students play music :V



What do you think every major musician is or has been? 

Anyway, I'm in this really awkward space when it comes to dating. I honestly want to date but i don't feel ready, but with everyone else having what sounds like one hell of an underage orgy party (exaggerating here) i feel a bit pressed.
Another thing is...i have a thing for this girl. Normally i probably would ask her out but......................she has the same name as my sister.
I'm not even sure if that is socially ok with dating someone like that. It is really annoying since i really like her and i feel like she's made a better person and all.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> What do you think every major musician is or has been?
> 
> Anyway, I'm in this really awkward space when it comes to dating. I honestly want to date but i don't feel ready, but with everyone else having what sounds like one hell of an underage orgy party (exaggerating here) i feel a bit pressed.
> Another thing is...i have a thing for this girl. Normally i probably would ask her out but......................she has the same name as my sister.
> I'm not even sure if that is socially ok with dating someone like that. It is really annoying since i really like her and i feel like she's made a better person and all.


i never had that problem but i know what it like to want to accualy talk to someone but are either too nervous or just dont have the courage


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> What do you think every major musician is or has been?



That's the joke :VVV


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> What do you think every major musician is or has been?
> 
> Anyway, I'm in this really awkward space when it comes to dating. I honestly want to date but i don't feel ready, but with everyone else having what sounds like one hell of an underage orgy party (exaggerating here) i feel a bit pressed.
> Another thing is...i have a thing for this girl. Normally i probably would ask her out but......................she has the same name as my sister.
> *I'm not even sure if that is socially ok with dating someone like that.* It is really annoying since i really like her and i feel like she's made a better person and all.



My cousin married and had a baby with a man who has the same name as her dad, don't worry about it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 8, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Ok. Just one more post related to that Rukis thing then I'll stop gushing about it.
> 
> Rukis: When your opinions are backed by your own art, or a comic, I will listen to you. I have a nice big ol' circle of artistic contacts, who actually DO this for a living. Swapping secrets, trading techniques and critiquing one another's work is how a professional improves. Not by listening to internet rants. I like the way I draw, I like the way I write, and apparently, so do a lot of other people. Why should I change that for you?
> 
> ...




That was the #rekt moment of the year. Azure was such a badass.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 8, 2015)

Every time I see any gay furry art (i.e. two furry guys kissing) I get reminded of a prank my friend did to his brother.


My friend met these two gay guys that were basically advertising "give us your snap-chat username and we'll send you porn". My friend gave them the snap-chat username of his brother. The next day, my friend's brother got sent some dick pics from them and he nearly got grounded for life. He ended up giving the two gay guys the usernames of a few other kids (including girls) in my school. Now there are like 5 or 6 people at my school getting dick pics every once in a while.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 8, 2015)

@Shadows

Sure, it's fine! Go ask her out. Also don't let other people pressure you.

*pressure*


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't _get_ 'Unknown Pleasures'.

I mean, it's not bad. But I really don't get the appeal. Is it the cool cover? Is that really it?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 8, 2015)

I sometimes like wearing my conbadge around the house.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2015)

I hate what my sexuality and interests have done with my relationship with my parents. I can't tell them about such big parts of my life and it's created a huge trust barrier that's been really getting to me lately. They want to connect with me and bond with me, but I can't let them and that's destroying me inside. It hurts knowing that I will never have a trusting relationship with them even though they're trying to build it up and working hard to support me. I know things will get better when I'm off on my own, but, I guess I just needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 8, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> That was the #rekt moment of the year. Azure was such a badass.



Azure was fucking awesome


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 8, 2015)

So, a friend of mine is transgendered and trying to transition. She went to the doc and the doc was very understanding and even encouraging.

My friend is on Tricare, which, as she recently found out, covers hormone therapy. However, after the doc ran some necessary tests on her to make sure everything was a-ok for transition, he then proceeded to tell her that -he- was told that the medication wasn't covered.

I'm wondering if there's anything that I can do to help her, but I'm honestly unsure of what I could do. It's a shitty situation, 'cuz she was so excited and relieved to the point of tears when she found out that Tricare covered the expenses, but now the rug's pulled out from under her and she's trying to find the root of the problem, but with no success.


----------



## Synec (Feb 9, 2015)

i'm waiting for my father to die. he is not sick.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> Never understood how people can sit on their asses watching a bunch of millionaires kick a ball around a field. Rugby I get a bit because its a bit more violent but still...why did this stuff get so popular?


Regional pride, betting, excitement, atmosphere, team spirit amongst fans and personal interest in the sport to name a couple of reasons.
I can understand why people like sports, but I still don't understand why American football is called football when there is no ball in it, and feet aren't as prominent as hands in the game.


----------



## Luki (Feb 9, 2015)

Where did the word soccer come from, anyway?
At least around here they call it as it should be, the real football.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Football is so boring to watch.

The homoerotic American version and the international version both.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I still don't understand why American football is called football when there is no ball in it, and feet aren't as prominent as hands in the game.



America is just very weird.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Luki said:


> Where did the word soccer come from, anyway?
> At least around here they call it as it should be, the real football.



It comes from the abbreviation "assoc", which came from "association football", which is the official name of football as a formal sport. American football is called that because it evolved from Rugby football, which evolved from soccer.

I have to admit, experiencing both, I still prefer American football. Yeah, there are more breaks, but it's more interesting in that more points are scored during the game. Even taking out the arbitrary rule system, you still see more action in an American football game than in a soccer game (at least in our present throw-heavy style of play). That said, soccer is still fun to watch, especially in a bar where the commentary is less important. I've always wondered if Soccer is preferred because you don't have to pay as much attention to it, which might be important when you're drinking .


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Feb 9, 2015)

I confess that I'm recording a song right now..and I want to debut it to you guys.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 9, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I confess that I'm recording a song right now..and I want to debut it to you guys.



DO IT


----------



## Moogie (Feb 9, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I confess that I'm recording a song right now..and I want to debut it to you guys.



I definitely want to hear it when you post! 

As for  confession; I wear big dark coloured baggy sweaters for when I rarely go  outside so I look bigger and more.. intimidating? xD Not sure if it  really works in that regard, though I feel 99% more safe in it.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> DO IT



Just finished recording the guitars, as soon as I finish the vocals you guys get to hear it! Probably in the next 45 minutes.

Here it is: https://soundcloud.com/thecactusrats/no-happy-end

No drums because I don't have a drumset or a drummer around  I hope you guys like it even though I have a terrible singing voice.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 9, 2015)

I had a bad dream last night, so bad that Manface had to wake me up, because I was crying really hard. Even the dog was freaking out. 
In my dream, I was Meatwad, and Master Shake had died. Frylock and I were mourning our comrade. 
What the fuck. I mean, we all looked like people, not the ATHF characters, but that's who we were. And I can't remember why he died, just that he did, and that someone was talking to me about it and I was having a breakdown. 
Like... what the _actual _fuck, brain?

Also, unrelated to confessing stuff, but since I'm already here and typing and in the mood to share, might as well dump it here.
So. I was putting dishes in my dishwasher and I jokingly asked my dog if there was anything else that needed to go in (you might remember that I talk to him when I'm alone because I'm a lonely loser like that). He walked away and I had a moment of feeling _really _stupid, but then he came back into the kitchen with his bone in his mouth and he put it down beside the dishwasher door, which is down since I'm loading, and then he just sat there and smiled at me. I know he didn't understand me, but it was just really cute. C:

Edit: Shu, I really dig that. Great job man! :3


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 9, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> So, a friend of mine is transgendered and trying to transition. She went to the doc and the doc was very understanding and even encouraging.
> 
> My friend is on Tricare, which, as she recently found out, covers hormone therapy. However, after the doc ran some necessary tests on her to make sure everything was a-ok for transition, he then proceeded to tell her that -he- was told that the medication wasn't covered.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything that I can do to help her, but I'm honestly unsure of what I could do. It's a shitty situation, 'cuz she was so excited and relieved to the point of tears when she found out that Tricare covered the expenses, but now the rug's pulled out from under her and she's trying to find the root of the problem, but with no success.




Well her doctor is bullshitting her. 
A doctor can prescribe medication regardless of whether or not it is covered by insurance. Just throwing that out there. He can prescribe it and she can pay full price. 

Sounds to me like he's yankin chains.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a _Care Bears_ bedsheet, and said bedsheet is one of my favourites as well.

I used to hate football uniformly until I watched a World Cup, and especially when I saw my country's selection do amazingly in the World Cup. I still hate it, but at least now I enjoy watching my selection.


----------



## Aeveirra509 (Feb 9, 2015)

If available, the gender, species, age, and orientation of every single watcher is documented for a specific sociological project...


----------



## Gator (Feb 9, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> Just finished recording the guitars, as soon as I finish the vocals you guys get to hear it! Probably in the next 45 minutes.
> 
> Here it is: https://soundcloud.com/thecactusrats/no-happy-end
> 
> No drums because I don't have a drumset or a drummer around  I hope you guys like it even though I have a terrible singing voice.



 i'm still half asleep but damn that pushed some buttons.


confessional; i never had any interest in sports, but i kinda wish i knew a damn thing about football 'cause i like the culture surrounding it.  i wanna paint my face and eat meat-foods with a bunch of bros and watch the damn superbowl.  i just... wouldn't know wtf is going on.  i also don't have any bros.  :c what kind of man am i


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 9, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> confessional; i never had any interest in sports, but i kinda wish i knew a damn thing about football 'cause i like the culture surrounding it.  i wanna paint my face and eat meat-foods with a bunch of bros and watch the damn superbowl.  i just... wouldn't know wtf is going on.  i also don't have any bros.  :c what kind of man am i


I know a little about handball-egg, having grown up in an NFL city. If you can cook up the meat-foods (if I try, it will end up as charred ruins qwq), I'll paint your face and be your bro. c: *brofist? (that's how it's said, right?)*


----------



## Gator (Feb 9, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I know a little about handball-egg, having grown up in an NFL city. If you can cook up the meat-foods (if I try, it will end up as charred ruins qwq), I'll paint your face and be your bro. c: *brofist? (that's how it's said, right?)*


/brofist
you will come to my house and we will do this.


----------



## Pyper (Feb 9, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i never had any interest in sports, but i kinda wish i knew a damn thing about football 'cause i like the culture surrounding it.  i wanna paint my face and eat meat-foods with a bunch of bros and watch the damn superbowl.  i just... wouldn't know wtf is going on.  i also don't have any bros.  :c what kind of man am i



I am not that big into a lot of sports myself but I get really into the games for my college. The football program was actually having a real good year and was actually going to make it to a bowl game this year until the college president decided to cut the program because he is a twat.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I am not that big into a lot of sports myself but I get really into the games for my college. The football program was actually having a real good year and was actually going to make it to a bowl game this year until the college president decided to cut the program because he is a twat.



Normally I despise going to football games, even though I must because marching band.
But the very last game this year, I got into it because we were so close to making it to State champs and god damn it I wanna be there for state champs somehow for something.


----------



## Gator (Feb 9, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I am not that big into a lot of sports myself but I get really into the games for my college. The football program was actually having a real good year and was actually going to make it to a bowl game this year until the college president decided to cut the program because he is a twat.



go punch him in the soft parts.


----------



## Pyper (Feb 9, 2015)

Well he is about to take a punch to his wallet because he is real close to getting fired. Him cutting the program was a really big deal that actually made headlines on ESPN. Fen: when I was in the band I got really into the games myself. I think that is what actually got me into football because I had no interest previously. My high school made it to state this year and my friend and I went to the game and it was pretty intense. It is quite an experience.

*confession time* I will put on my earphones on without it being hooked to my phone so people will think I am listening to music and not try to talk to me.


----------



## Gator (Feb 9, 2015)

the wallet is the softest and most punchable part of all.

and that earphone thing, i do that.  alas, it doesn't always work.  people try to yak at me when i _am_ listening to something and legit can't hear them.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, i asked that girl out...
Turns out she had a boyfriend, I'm just glad i learned this before i asked her.
Looks like I'm spending another valentines day alone.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Well, i asked that girl out...
> Turns out she had a boyfriend, I'm just glad i learned this before i asked her.
> Looks like I'm spending another valentines day alone.


Valentine's Day is overrated. Why not just spend it treating yourself instead of wishing you had someone to share it with? You know, maybe get yourself a new haircut, go shopping for yourself, treat yourself to your favorite meal, go to a movie, I dunno, something for _you_.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Valentine's Day is overrated. Why not just spend it treating yourself instead of wishing you had someone to share it with? You know, maybe get yourself a new haircut, go shopping for yourself, treat yourself to your favorite meal, go to a movie, I dunno, something for _you_.



Exactly.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 9, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Valentine's Day is overrated. Why not just spend it treating yourself instead of wishing you had someone to share it with? You know, maybe get yourself a new haircut, go shopping for yourself, treat yourself to your favorite meal, go to a movie, I dunno, something for _you_.



I've treated myself with having a commission done but it also works as a gift for my other half as well, but its also a gift for me, so I guess it counts as treating oneself? xD


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 9, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Valentine's Day is overrated. Why not just spend it treating yourself instead of wishing you had someone to share it with? You know, maybe get yourself a new haircut, go shopping for yourself, treat yourself to your favorite meal, go to a movie, I dunno, something for _you_.



I can't really, iv got a shit ton of work needing to be done and not to mention i just blew Â£200 on the last computer parts i needed, so I'm broke.
So most likely I'm spending valentines day with some fragile circuits and a computer case finishing off the Â£600 computer.
Eh, don't worry about me, ill be fine. I'm still just a stupid kid in the end....


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 9, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I've treated myself with having a commission done but it also works as a gift for my other half as well, but its also a gift for me, so I guess it counts as treating oneself? xD


Well, I guess, yeah, in a way that's kinda treating yourself, but I meant that more for single peeps who didn't have an SO and who might be feeling down, such as Jaeger. x3


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 9, 2015)

We don't have Valentine's day here. People here celebrate the "Day of Friendship and Love", with emphasis on friendship, and play "Secret friend", a variation of Secret Santa with set gift types over days and not on Christmas. Also, it's not something sanctioned and with a lot of merchandise centered around it, it's just a thing people do.

Confession: I use my tablet in classes when I'm not paying attention. I wish I were a better student than I am, but 3 hour classes are not quite so comfortable.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Feb 9, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Shu, I really dig that. Great job man! :3



Thanks dude!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Looks like I'm spending another valentines day alone.





*(non-gay) hugs*


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Looks like I'm spending another valentines day alone.



You not the only one. Welcome the the club


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a long-distance relationship, so I guess I'll be partially alone (nobody to cuddle).


----------



## Kleric (Feb 9, 2015)

I've spent my whole life alone so far, Valentines day is just another day to me. 

I confess I want to bury myself in all the snow outside.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 9, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> *(non-gay) hugs*



Thanks m8 *hugz*

Come on maugryph and belmonkey....you guys join in too *hugz*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I have a long-distance relationship, so I guess I'll be partially alone (nobody to cuddle).



The feels ;w;


----------



## Renarde (Feb 9, 2015)

Even when I'm seeing someone Valentine's Day still brings out the bitter feels... D:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 9, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Even when I'm seeing someone Valentine's Day still brings out the bitter feels... D:



Bad memories?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> *(non-gay) hugs*





Shadow Jaeger said:


> Thanks m8 *hugz*
> 
> Come on maugryph and belmonkey....you guys join in too *hugz*


I said something about FAF becoming a hugbox one day :V


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2015)

So I'm thinking of spending $$, maybe $$$, on a seriously decent dinner for myself and this guy I like for Vamlumtines. Trouble is, I'm not sure it's working out between us and I don't reckon the feelings are wholly mutual. I can't seem to make myself care about that, though, and need sense slapped into me. FAF?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 9, 2015)

Last year was the only year I was ever with someone for valentine's day, and my  guy had to drag me out to a restaurant. I didn't want to celebrate it and be another statistic. At least this year I can stay in like I originally wanted to.

Either that, or I'm gonna see 50 Shades of Grey with my BFF and be another statistic.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 9, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Last year was the only year I was ever with someone for valentine's day, and my  guy had to drag me out to a restaurant. I didn't want to celebrate it and be another statistic. At least this year I can stay in like I originally wanted to.
> 
> Either that, or I'm gonna see 50 Shades of Grey with my BFF and be another statistic.



I still can't believe they made a movie based on a porn book -_-


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I still can't believe they made a movie based on a porn book -_-



They make movies based on everything else so why not a porno book


----------



## Renarde (Feb 9, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Bad memories?


Sorta? I think it's the nagging suspicion that I'll end up alone anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I still can't believe they made a movie based on a porn book -_-



For the longest time I thought that 50 Shades of Grey was a political novel.

What a waste of a title.




Renarde said:


> Sorta? I think it's the nagging suspicion that I'll end up alone anyways.



*hugs* for you, too.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 9, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I have a long-distance relationship, so I guess I'll be partially alone (nobody to cuddle).



I know the feels, me and my guy are long distance  won't get chance to meet for the first time until May at the earliest and even than its not a guarantee


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2015)

I am scared shitless of tomorrow.
Flight school tests. It's do or fail. No inbetweeners there.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 9, 2015)

i got a blowgun for my birthday, i went to test it and looked down and blew, well my dad lad loaded it already and well, i nailed myself to the floor


----------



## Kleric (Feb 9, 2015)

Dammit guys... your feels session is making me feel the feely feels. You make me want to pity myself for being single my whole life.
Nu moar feelz!! Be happy that you at least have someone, long distance or not, and so I will be happy to know I will have someone in the future... maybe.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 9, 2015)

I always fear that I'm gonna end up alone because I'm way too picky about partners.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 9, 2015)

It sometimes eats at me that, as a guy, my first and only relationship (possibly heading towards marriage) was with another guy, and I never even had a chance to test out both sides before being committed.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 9, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I always fear that I'm gonna end up alone because I'm way too picky about partners.


im kinda the same way but i just hate everybody, don't know why, just do


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 9, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> im kinda the same way but i just hate everybody, don't know why, just do



teenage angst?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 9, 2015)

This is my 2000th post
I don't know if I should start dancing around the room or cower underneath my desk in a ball of shame


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 9, 2015)

I love my sister...she's like a best friend more than family and we always have a ton of laughs. We still find things like this funny https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/9f/ee/23/9fee237f3bb0429b9511d789d33c554e.jpg


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 9, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am scared shitless of tomorrow.
> Flight school tests. It's do or fail. No inbetweeners there.



Best of luck to you. You seem not to like hugs sooo...

*punches*


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

In these few weeks on this forum I've started quoting random shit I've seen on here , its made me look crazier than I already am


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 9, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> In these few weeks on this forum I've started quoting random shit I've seen on here , its made me look crazier than I already am



You mean quoting in day to day situations?


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> You mean quoting in day to day situations?



Just around my friends a bit and on steam , not too extreme...for now


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

I confess that I have fits of immaturity, and some of my posts on FAF were posted during some of my fits. The hadj thread (please don't look at it) and the "teacher death" post here are examples


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 9, 2015)

We've all been there as far as immature posts go, no shame :V


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

Recently, I've venting my immaturity on "no-rules" chat rooms, the results can be funny sometimes


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Recently, I've venting my immaturity on "no-rules" chat rooms, the results can be funny sometimes



Everyone does immature things at one point or another , and for the venting I just play spy on tf2 , pissing of engees amuses me


----------



## Luki (Feb 9, 2015)

What do you mean, everyone does immature things occasionaly? Are you implying I'm immature?! Well, your MOM is immature!


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Always wondered what Valentine's day would be like with someone else....I think being inside is making me a little nutty. Anyone wanna hold a sÃ©ance to stop the snow gods? Maybe some ice Viking will be fought.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

I confess that most days I feel like I should have been born a woman. Considered going through gender reassignment more than a few times.

(By the way, glad to be back. Had to leave the forums a bit for work)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

yay Restless!!!
Maybe you could be trans Restless, or maybe a lil genderfluid


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd be cleaning Cosmoline of a gun this valentines day probaby


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 9, 2015)

I confess that I have no motivation for anything anymore


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I confess that most days I feel like I should have been born a woman. Considered going through gender reassignment more than a few times.
> 
> (By the way, glad to be back. Had to leave the forums a bit for work)



I tend to feel like that quite a lot as well. At this point in time, I don't know that gender reassignment is quite as advanced as I would like, unfortunately. Even if it was, I'd be afraid because I wouldn't even know if I would actually like being a girl :/


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I tend to feel like that quite a lot as well. At this point in time, I don't know that gender reassignment is quite as advanced as I would like, unfortunately. Even if it was , I'd be afraid because I wouldn't even know if I would like actually like being a girl :/



I know I would be. I really don't like being a guy, but I just don't know if I would have the strength to commit to the change. I deeply respect anyone who goes through gender reassignment.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I confess that most days I feel like I should have been born a woman. Considered going through gender reassignment more than a few times.
> 
> (By the way, glad to be back. Had to leave the forums a bit for work)


Gender reassignment is a big decision, have you ever tried cross dressing to get a feel of what it would be like to be a girl, is that a thing?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> -snip-



We missed you!  *hugs*


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm really enjoying seeing my roommate freak out over the snow. I mean, I may seem like it on here, and I am a little, but MAAAAN he's starting to jibber jabber and it's great haha.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

Feste said:


> I'm really enjoying seeing my roommate freak out over the snow. I mean, I may seem like it on here, and I am a little, but MAAAAN he's starting to jibber jabber and it's great haha.


Where is your roommate from?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Gender reassignment is a big decision, have you ever tried cross dressing to get a feel of what it would be like to be a girl, is that a thing?



I have, and I love it. Haven't a chance to do it as of late, but it felt way more natural (and fun) than wearing men's clothes. All sexual factors aside (which, yeah, it is a turn-on), I enjoy it. It just feels right.



isuckatdrawing said:


> We missed you! *hugs*



You guys are too sweet! I missed you too! How you been? What you been up to?

By the way, I'll actually be moving to Portland in three weeks!


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Where is your roommate from?



Long Island. He just went for a walk cause "I can't stand it anymore the walls are closing in on me". This is a guy who's said his dream city to live in is Phoenix, so I don't give him much sympathy.

Also, yeah Restless, it is nice to see you again. I'd hug you but I'm cold and buried in snow (It's officially over 6 feet here...and there's a foot more on Thursday...)


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Good to see you too, Feste.

I don't know how you deal with the snow up in Boston. We barely got anything these last few days in New York. It's been rather nice, save for a very minor build-up of sleet and ice on the cars.

I'll Fed-Ex you a space heater to melt the snow so we have room for a running hug.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 9, 2015)

We've had quite a bit of snow in Amherst in western Mass. Enough for 3 college snow days, at least. I feel like a high school student again, anticipating snow days.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

I missed you Restless /;w;/


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Missed you too, Fenrir! I see you changed your avatar.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

It was 80 degrees here in Abilene today.

No snow yet


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Missed you too, Fenrir! I see you changed your avatar.



Yup.
I iz goggle otters now


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Good to see you too, Feste.
> 
> I don't know how you deal with the snow up in Boston. We barely got anything these last few days in New York. It's been rather nice, save for a very minor build-up of sleet and ice on the cars.
> 
> I'll Fed-Ex you a space heater to melt the snow so we have room for a running hug.



The answer is...we don't. Apparently they're now shutting the T tomorrow, and possibly the roads tomorrow, and they're gonna dump all the snow in the harbor. Definitely appreciate the heater though. Maybe I'll be able to get my car unburied now...



belmonkey said:


> We've had quite a bit of snow in Amherst in western Mass. Enough for 3 college snow days, at least. I feel like a high school student again, anticipating snow days.



Ugh, yeah, it's gonna be a long winter. I like having all these Mondays off, but maaaan working at home is annoying ><.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

Feste said:


> The answer is...we don't. Apparently they're now shutting the T tomorrow, and possibly the roads tomorrow, and they're gonna dump all the snow in the harbor. Definitely appreciate the heater though. Maybe I'll be able to get my car unburied now...


You Bostonians, always thinking you can solve your problems by dumping them into the harbor. :V


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Have you ever considered moving, Feste, or do you love Boston enough to stick out that absurd snowfall?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

Feste said:


> The answer is...we don't. Apparently they're now shutting the T tomorrow, and possibly the roads tomorrow, and they're gonna dump all the snow in the harbor. Definitely appreciate the heater though. Maybe I'll be able to get my car unburied now...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, yeah, it's gonna be a long winter. I like having all these Mondays off, but maaaan working at home is annoying ><.



Move here, we get winters that are 80 degrees


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 9, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Move here, we get winters that are 80 degrees



Or here, where it's pouring rain, like every year.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

If we're having a dick measuring contest about bad weather, than may I remind you we have giant wind funnels that will impale you with a 50ft wood pole.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Have you ever considered moving, Feste, or do you love Boston enough to stick out that absurd snowfall?



I have, but other than having a job here 1) I'm pretty much built for the cold, so anywhere too warm like Miami or Dallas I'd probably be inside all day, 2) It's easy to see both my folks and other relatives from here, and 3) Most of my friends are here and I'm scared of losing them.

That said, Seattle or Chicago might be nice...


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> This is my 2000th post
> I don't know if I should start dancing around the room or cower underneath my desk in a ball of shame


You know nothing, soldier. <3


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Or here, where it's pouring rain, like every year.



I'm moving to Oregon in a few weeks' time, Sparta. I really love the rain so I don't mind the constant drizzle.

Also, Pacific Northwest rain is different from east coast rain. It's downright pleasant and soothing. Also, not nearly as much flooding when it comes down.



Feste said:


> I have, but other than having a job here 1) I'm pretty much built for the cold, so anywhere too warm like Miami or Dallas I'd probably be inside all day, 2) It's easy to see both my folks and other relatives from here, and 3) Most of my friends are here and I'm scared of losing them.
> 
> That said, Seattle or Chicago might be nice...



As I said above, I'm moving to Oregon. I'm a cold weather person myself (it takes single digits to even slow me down), and I love the weather out there. You should come with!


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Atemis said:


> If we're having a dick measuring contest about bad weather, than may I remind you we have giant wind funnels that will impale you with a 50ft wood pole.



Yeah but you can drive away from those . I'd actually like to see how much property damage estimates are from this storm, too much snow on a roof is not a good thing...



RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm moving to Oregon in a few weeks' time, Sparta. I really love the rain so I don't mind the constant drizzle.
> 
> Also, Pacific Northwest rain is different from east coast rain. It's downright pleasant and soothing. Also, not nearly as much flooding when it comes down.
> 
> ...



Aw I kinda like East Coast rain though. It's great to have tea with . I'm considering your offer though. Portland sounds amazing from what I've seen of Portlandia haha


----------



## shteev (Feb 9, 2015)

I live in Worcester so I get all the snow and none of the harbors to dump it into


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Portlandia is funny, but actual Portland is way nicer than the show makes it out to be. Yeah, some of the trends hold true (people love brunch, there is a very liberal mindset, and pretty much every resident has tattoos), but in truth it also has beautiful vistas, amazing opportunities for naturalist who enjoy the outdoors, and everyone is incredibly polite and rather sweet. Also, their food is amazing. No lie.

I will most certainly miss the East Coast downpour though. Haven't seen a good thunderstorm since I left South Jersey. I miss the days of listening to the windows rattle from thunder and having a pitch black room illuminated by lightning. I adored it.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

shteev said:


> I live in Worcester so I get all the snow and none of the harbors to dump it into



You poor goddamn soul. You're in the snow anyway, I'm giving you a hug *hug*. Didn't you guys get more snow than we did? Lemme know if you need some shelter or civilization haha.



RestlessDreamer said:


> Portlandia is funny, but actual Portland is way nicer than the show makes it out to be. Yeah, some of the trends hold true (people love brunch, there is a very liberal mindset, and pretty much every resident has tattoos), but in truth it also has beautiful vistas, amazing opportunities for naturalist who enjoy the outdoors, and everyone is incredibly polite and rather sweet. Also, their food is amazing. No lie.
> 
> I will most certainly miss the East Coast downpour though. Haven't seen a good thunderstorm since I left South Jersey. I miss the days of listening to the windows rattle from thunder and having a pitch black room illuminated by lightning. I adored it.



You're kidding....y'know, I've been saying that Portland OR is basically Portland ME with better press and less lobster, and it sounds like I was on the nose. Sounds like I won't be disappointed. Do they have random Portland Appreciation festivals too?

God yeah, I miss it back home. Nothin like a downpour in a forest, it's like a nature symphony. All the shshshsh of the trees and stuff, it's quite nice.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

They do. ^_^ And that's not a bad analogy. I'm not partial to lobster myself though, so no harm there. I do like Maine though, although it could with less temperamental weather.

When I moved to North Jersey about 18 months ago, the greatest disappointment I immediately encountered was the lack of substantial weather. I can count the number of good storms we've had since then on one hand. It's such a real bummer.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> They do. ^_^ And that's not a bad analogy. I'm not partial to lobster myself though, so no harm there. I do like Maine though, although it could with less temperamental weather.
> 
> When I moved to North Jersey about 18 months ago, the greatest disappointment I immediately encountered was the lack of substantial weather. I can count the number of good storms we've had since then on one hand. It's such a real bummer.



As long as there's less random scary homeless people, I'm game (seriously, Maine, why is your homeless population so bad? It's like one of the largest in the country I've heard). What's wrong with lobster though D:? I mean, it's a pain to eat, but it's so sweet when it's good. Disclaimer: I absolutely loathe fried soft-shell crab.

Well that's cause you missed all the hurricanes. But yeah, downstate weather is nothing, hence the roommate. Upstate is where it's at; by where I'm from is one of the snowiest places in the country.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

I just find that the taste of lobster is too subtle by itself. If it didn't nearly require butter to eat, then I'd be more into it. I prefer slow-braised meats that have flavor without relying on creams or fats to bring out.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I just find that the taste of lobster is too subtle by itself. If it didn't nearly require butter to eat, then I'd be more into it. I prefer slow-braised meats that have flavor without relying on creams or fats to bring out.



Well that just means you haven't had the right lobster :/. You can get some up here....oh man, is it nice. Plus, drunk eating lobster rolls is awesome!  A nice flank steak does sound good right about now though, especially with a bit of balsamic. Can you get that in Portland?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

I often times feel like everyone I know is talking bad about me behind my back.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Feste said:


> Well that just means you haven't had the right lobster :/. You can get some up here....oh man, is it nice. Plus, drunk eating lobster rolls is awesome!  A nice flank steak does sound good right about now though, especially with a bit of balsamic. Can you get that in Portland?



I was actually in Portland this weekend and had a WONDERFUL cut of flank at Lindhurst Market. It was served with mushroom duxelle and roasted brussel sprout shavings and it was SUBLIME.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I was actually in Portland this weekend and had a WONDERFUL cut of flank at Lindhurst Market. It was served with mushroom duxelle and roasted brussel sprout shavings and it was SUBLIME.



Goddamnit, that might be enough to get me to pack. I'm just worried they're gonna ooze that West-Coast narcissistic passive-aggressiveness I've heard so much about. Not sure if I can enjoy a steak with that wafting about.

Also, if you get the chance to go to Boston before you leave, try No Name restaurant. It's seafood right on the wharf and it's damn good fresh stuff. It's simple but man it's literally right out of the ocean. That said with the snow, it probably ain't getting too much now...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

From my experiences in Portland, most people tend to be a little more "down home" than the typical West Coast attitude.

That being said, I lived the last 28 years of my life as a Jersey kid. And if someone dares to try a passive-aggressive tone with me (one of my greatest pet peeves), by the way, they're going to have a REALLY bad day.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Darnit, I can't tell if you're Jersey unless you dress like this. 

But yeah, it's good to know I can enjoy the steak then. I mean, no Black people might be a little weird at this point, but I could adjust. I don't know if they could handle my attitude though hehe. Would I get my free hipster glasses?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Haha. Sadly, I don't dress like that. I go for an open hoodie and jeans as my general look. Which, funny enough, is super common in Portland.

And I did see a number of different types of people while I was there. The area is not as gentrified as you may think at first. And yes, you get hipster glasses with your driver's license though.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Haha ok, Seattle is definitely the Boston of the West, and Portland OR is the Portland ME of the West. I am committed to that idea now. Just don't wear Ed Hardy and you'll be fine.

Ok, yeah so even more like Portland ME but I guess no snow. Is there a pet cemetery? Is everything Brick? Can I get a decent Bagel? I'm not moving to any place that I can't get a decent bagel at ><


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

Atemis said:


> If we're having a dick measuring contest about bad weather, than may I remind you we have giant wind funnels that will impale you with a 50ft wood pole.



I actually had one of those wind funnels go right past my house one time. It was like a EF3. I was surprised that it didn't destroy our house. 
Considering how flat everything is around Abilene, we are in a very dangerous spot for a tornado.
Or if you live in Kanasas... 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X1oFPS5BGWI


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I actually had one of those wind funnels go right past my house one time. It was like a EF3. I was surprised that it didn't destroy our house.
> Considering how flat everything is around Abilene, we are in a very dangerous spot for a tornado.
> Or if you live in Kanasas...
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X1oFPS5BGWI


Yikes, if it had been an F4 or F5 you wouldn't be here.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 9, 2015)

The weather here: Sun>Rain>SunRain>RainSun>Rain>Sun>Sun>Sun>(repeat).


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

at least you don't get tornadoes, severe thunderstorms, large hail, powerful winds and killer heat every summer


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Clearly the answer is to move from Texas.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> at least you don't get tornadoes, severe thunderstorms, large hail, powerful winds and killer heat every summer


And that is an average Day in Texas. :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> at least you don't get tornadoes, severe thunderstorms, large hail, powerful winds and killer heat every summer



I get everything except tornadoes and hail.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I actually had one of those wind funnels go right past my house one time. It was like a EF3. I was surprised that it didn't destroy our house.
> Considering how flat everything is around Abilene, we are in a very dangerous spot for a tornado.
> Or if you live in Kanasas...
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X1oFPS5BGWI


I forgot to ask, during your close encounter did you make sure to fulfill your duty as a true Texan and walk outside to film the tornadoe vertically on your smartphone?


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 9, 2015)

Texas is dumb :v


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Clearly the answer is to move from Texas.



It's actually the other way around.

I know someone from Berkeley that lives near me, he moved to Texas for business opportunities


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Texas is dumb :v


"What did you say?"
@Blitz, I'm convinced that California and Texas have some sort of citizen exchange program, seems like half the people I know are from California or moved to California.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 9, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I forgot to ask, during your close encounter did you make sure to fulfill your duty as a true Texan and walk outside to film the tornadoe vertically on your smartphone?



Yes I did, I wore a pair of high tech cowboy boots that had 6 inch expandable spikes, I got a 1 minute video of the twister, and I nearly got hit by a flying piece of sheet metal.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 9, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I often times feel like everyone I know is talking bad about me behind my back.



I was a loner in high school, but I always hated seeing that kind of thing go on. As soon as someone left a big group at a table, all of their "friends" would immediately verbally trash them until they returned.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Actually, Austin I hear is nice. I don't think I could stand the politics there, though. Jesus, the former governor couldn't make it through the primary without making himself look like an ass. At least in NY they elected the guy who didn't like bestiality . Also, can't have sex with a girl without 3 condoms on lol. Also it's so damn hot in the summer there, I imagine.

Also I have to put this in: http://www.nymiddlefingertx.com/ God I love Lewis black XD. Here's the full segment btw: http://thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/bnqfya/back-in-black---new-york-vs--texas

Also Vimeo: http://vimeo.com/70914835

However, yeah, you are better than California


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I was a loner in high school, but I always hated seeing that kind of thing go on. As soon as someone left a big group at a table, all of their "friends" would immediately verbally trash them until they returned.


I'd like to say this doesn't happen, but the truth is that it does happen to everyone, that said most people don't care once the conversation is finished, gossip is just a way for teens to keep occupied for a few minutes.
@Feste well we didn't want any of you Yanks anyway 
land don't mind Perry, we let him propose one of his abortion bills every month and in return he stays out of all other politics. :V


----------



## Ieono (Feb 9, 2015)

The older I get, the harder it is for me to give meaning to life and the world around me. It all seems so unimportant and uninteresting.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 9, 2015)

Ieono said:


> The older I get, the harder it is for me to give meaning to life and the world around me. It all seems so unimportant and uninteresting.


I always thought the meaning of life is too make the world a better place for the generations to come.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Ieono said:


> The older I get, the harder it is for me to give meaning to life and the world around me. It all seems so unimportant and uninteresting.



I'm not sure how old you are, but I'm nearing on my 30s in quick order and that feeling has not dissipated. You just have to find joy and passion where you can.


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I'd like to say this doesn't happen, but the truth is that it does happen to everyone, that said most people don't care once the conversation is finished, gossip is just a way for teens to keep occupied for a few minutes.
> @Feste well we didn't want any of you Yanks anyway
> land don't mind Perry, we let him propose one of his abortion bills every month and in return he stays out of all other politics. :V



Don't those abortion bills get passed though? That's kinda what's scary. With the Gerrymandering and voting laws likely keeping down Latino voters, you might be going the way of Mississippi >.>.

Also, to be fair, I'm from Upstate New York, and we're a more spit-of-the-earth kind of people. That said, do not cross us. We have guns.



Atemis said:


> I always thought the meaning of life is too make the world a better place for the generations to come.



Hah, if you're a communist maybe. Right now it's "make as much money as possible." That's why America is great


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 9, 2015)

Ieono said:


> The older I get, the harder it is for me to give meaning to life and the world around me. It all seems so unimportant and uninteresting.



 Maybe the meaning of life is just, living...?


----------



## Ieono (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't mean to say that I'm looking for "the meaning of life" in the sense of "why am I alive" and "what should I do." I just mean that I sometimes feel that the world and life in general is pretty insignificant, and that investing too much thought and feeling into it is a waste of time. I guess I tend to get a bit nihilistic? Hah, whatevs. 



RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm not sure how old you are, but I'm nearing on my 30s in quick order and that feeling has not dissipated. You just have to find joy and passion where you can.



Yeah, I guess that's the best way of going about things. Thanks.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 10, 2015)

I used to be really quiet in high school; I was afraid that if I said one thing that wasn't worthwhile all my friends would abandon me. It's kinda funny now when I look back on it. I wasted a lot of my life being paranoid on the most trivial of nothings.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 10, 2015)

Atemis said:


> "What did you say?"
> @Blitz, I'm convinced that California and Texas have some sort of citizen exchange program, seems like half the people I know are from California or moved to California.



Sounds like my parents :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I used to be really quiet in high school; I was afraid that if I said one thing that wasn't worthwhile all my friends would abandon me. It's kinda funny now when I look back on it. I wasted a lot of my life being paranoid on the most trivial of nothings.



I'm more outspoken now too. I was very blessed to have some very dependable friends in high school though. I just have embraced my true self now that I'm older.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm more outspoken now too. I was very blessed to have some very dependable friends in high school though. I just have embraced my true self now that I'm older.


In high school you're really stuck with the people in your class, I'm hoping now that i am in college it wont be a problem.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

Atemis said:


> In high school you're really stuck with the people in your class, I'm hoping now that i am in college it wont be a problem.



Actually, I never really connected with many people in my class. Except my 12th grade English class. I had three friendgirls on all sides. <3 

Some people find college very freeing. I found it rather lonely. I wish you the best.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm more outgoing now than I was 2 years ago because of you guys.

...Thanks


----------



## Feste (Feb 10, 2015)

Atemis said:


> In high school you're really stuck with the people in your class, I'm hoping now that i am in college it wont be a problem.



It's usually better. It's alienating at first, but you find your way and then you'll have your fun.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks guys, not too sound emotional, but I needed that. :')


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 10, 2015)

I was supposed to be working on schoolwork yesterday, but I spent more than half the day goofing around on forums and Youtube because I can't help myself. I just can't stay focused these days.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 10, 2015)

I didn't even bother opening the "Why do foreigners hate America" thread. 

I smelled the stupid from here.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I didn't even bother opening the "Why do foreigners hate America" thread.
> 
> I smelled the stupid from here.



It's mostly talking about America's probs now.  By Americans no less.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's mostly talking about America's probs now.  By Americans no less.



Oh so we got the self loathing American types. 

We're just as shit as any other part of the world, and I feel like most Americans have a hard time accepting that. :U


----------



## Ieono (Feb 10, 2015)

If anything, our consumerist upbringing teaches us to hate ourselves, haha.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Oh so we got the self loathing American types.
> 
> We're just as shit as any other part of the world, and I feel like most Americans have a hard time accepting that. :U


  I think a person who fixes the problems of his house loves it more than the person who let's the roof rot, y'know? 



Ieono said:


> If anything, our consumerist upbringing teaches us to hate ourselves, haha.


Perhaps a bit. It certainly tries to convince us we are all inadequate.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm a proud Croc who don't need no country.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I'm a proud Croc who don't need no country.



Show some Johto pride!


----------



## Ieono (Feb 10, 2015)

Johto is definitely the best, in my opinion. Definitely would be proud to call it my home.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Johto is definitely the best, in my opinion. Definitely would be proud to call it my home.



My brother and I are the sorta dorks that actually discussed which region we thought we belonged to. 

He took Johto and I resigned myself to the Sevii Islands. (I'm kinda in love with both Johto and Kanto and I love islands. So it fits)


----------



## Ieono (Feb 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> My brother and I are the sorta dorks that actually discussed which region we thought we belonged to.
> 
> He took Johto and I resigned myself to the Sevii Islands. (I'm kinda in love with both Johto and Kanto and I love islands. So it fits)



Heh, nothing like island life. You can let all the world's problems play out without actually having to deal with any of them, haha.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 10, 2015)

Johto has some of the best pokemon for sure.... but in my heart I will always be a Kanto citizen.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2015)

Gosh I was just being sarcastic. I wanted to fit in with all you other people who live in incredibly lame countries. 


Bow before my giant Johto Pride Croc Cockâ„¢


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

That last sentence...with that avi....XDDDDD

Never change it, Croco.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 10, 2015)

This thread reeks of pokenerd  I like it


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 10, 2015)

So, a long time ago I generally just made character names by making syllables in my head and combining them to form "words" that sounded pleasant, and I used those as names.

At one point, I made a duo of two characters, one of whome was a human male that I simply named "Kira Yuki" after Kira Yamato in Gundam SeeD. He was an artist and was sort of a persona character (albeit not really) who aspired to be a manga artist. (Painful weabooness, I know.) The way his story went was that he got this magic inkpen in the mail, and drew a persona character based off of himself and was transported into another world, where everything drawn by the inkpens of that set became real. 

I created a partner character for him, whom he himself created in-story. A tannish-colored fox furry character, named Kiima Yuki; I made her name based on that whole "make syllables and mash'em together until something sounds good" method. She was originally a very shy, princess-ish character that was played up on innocence. Think Belldandy from Ah/Oh My Goddess.

As time went by and I became more of a perv, Kiima turned into more and more of a perv character and eventually delved right into "Furry bicycle"/"Anything that moves" territory. 

I learned, literally -years- after that character development, that "Kiima" is an actual word in Finnish, which is generally used to refer to a bitch in heat.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 10, 2015)

Best Origin Story 10/10


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> So, a long time ago I generally just made character names by making syllables in my head and combining them to form "words" that sounded pleasant, and I used those as names.
> 
> At one point, I made a duo of two characters, one of whome was a human male that I simply named "Kira Yuki" after Kira Yamato in Gundam SeeD. He was an artist and was sort of a persona character (albeit not really) who aspired to be a manga artist. (Painful weabooness, I know.) The way his story went was that he got this magic inkpen in the mail, and drew a persona character based off of himself and was transported into another world, where everything drawn by the inkpens of that set became real.
> 
> ...



Yeah, was gonna say about that name.
I wouldn't worry about it though, there's a word for every letter combination in some language.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 10, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yeah, was gonna say about that name.
> I wouldn't worry about it though, there's a word for every letter combination in some language.



I took it in stride. Plus it's too hilariously fitting for the character now for me to bother changing it.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm a huge Zelda nerd but....i have never completely finished a legend of Zelda game. The closest i ever got was twilight princess with thr water temple.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2015)

There's a friend in class I really admire, and now even more, because I just discovered her taking notes of every paper we're assigned is very time-consuming and she still does it and has time left for everything. I need to work more overall, I'd love to be at that level.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 10, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I'm a huge Zelda nerd but....i have never completely finished a legend of Zelda game. The closest i ever got was twilight princess with thr water temple.



Dude
That's like
Not even close to finished


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 10, 2015)

Star Fox was the only Nintendo franchise that I actually liked


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 10, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Star Fox was the only Nintendo franchise that I actually liked



Furries, by default, like Starfox


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 10, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Dude
> That's like
> Not even close to finished



I was about to say...
I've finished several, but I've never played Link to the Past or Majora's Mask


----------



## Pyper (Feb 10, 2015)

I am quite reluctant to post on the forums a lot of the time because I feel like the post will go unnoticed or cause me to look really stupid. I know it's not true and that I shouldn't think that way but it is so hard to shake. This also happens with talking on TeamSpeak.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 10, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I am quite reluctant to post on the forums a lot of the time because I feel like the post will go unnoticed or cause me to look really stupid. I know it's not true and that I shouldn't think that way but it is so hard to shake. This also happens with talking on TeamSpeak.



you're not the only one o3o


----------



## Atemis (Feb 10, 2015)

I confess that I like to argue over topics that I have little experience or knowledge with. It's  just a habit ingrained in every Texan.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2015)

I confess the only _Starfox_ game I've played is _Command_.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2015)

I've never liked pokÃ©mon, and I've never touched a Star Fox game.


----------



## Luki (Feb 10, 2015)

I liked the pokemon show when I was a kid, but I never played any games. Never touched Starfox or Zelda either.

I do have an aunt named Zelda though :<


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 10, 2015)

Confession time:

I think that I have been letting myself get too distracted as of late. I have important homework that needs to get done, yet I find myself either lurking or firing up FL after a long day. 
In addition to that, I think I have a sebaceous cyst that is causing me some pain, but no time to go get it checked out. 

Is it bad that I think the homework is more important? 

Conclusion: I need a day off >_<


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2015)

I just ate an ice cream cone and fourth of a cake, and I'm feeling every bit of shame for it.


----------



## Gator (Feb 10, 2015)

part of the reason i don't talk much is because i'm sure people won't  like what i say.  i think i'd seem very unpleasant if i were to be more  open, and i'm too much of a lonely bastard to wanna drive people away...  unless i already don't care for 'em.  i also have a big fear of being  seen as a nut.  this bites me in the ass, of course, 'cause if you don't  have much to say to nobody, nobody gonna have much to say to you, and  being quiet apparently makes you a nut by default.

the other  part, at least when it comes to speaking in person, is that i hate my  voice so vehemently that if not for the sheer inconvenience of it, i  would almost be happier to have no vocal cords at all.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a giant Maleficent that I treat like glass and I'll bite anyone who tries touching her (not really).

... and I was feeling extra lonely last night, and it was cold, so I slept with it. ;_;

There's no going back. 



Uncle Dis said:


> part of the reason i don't talk much is because i'm sure people won't  like what i say.  i think i'd seem very unpleasant if i were to be more  open, and i'm too much of a lonely bastard to wanna drive people away...  unless i already don't care for 'em.  i also have a big fear of being  seen as a nut.  this bites me in the ass, of course, 'cause if you don't  have much to say to nobody, nobody gonna have much to say to you, and  being quiet apparently makes you a nut by default.
> 
> the other  part, at least when it comes to speaking in person, is that i hate my  voice so vehemently that if not for the sheer inconvenience of it, i  would almost be happier to have no vocal cords at all.



A lot of people think this way, but they have to realize sooner or later that it's all in their head. No one judges you as harshly as yourself. Once you start surrounding yourself with people who accept you, looking at and admiring yourself for being you will become easier.


----------



## Gator (Feb 10, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I have a giant Maleficent that I treat like glass and I'll bite anyone who tries touching her (not really).
> 
> ... and I was feeling extra lonely last night, and it was cold, so I slept with it. ;_;
> 
> ...



now to find some people like that...  
i know what you mean though.  it's just incredibly hard to stop worrying about it when that has been beat into me my whole life.

and tch, i keep a teddy bear with a pink tuxedo on my bed.  i cuddle it when i feel bad.


----------



## BRN (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm intentionally missing out on meals to lose weight that I really don't need to lose, being in good shape and having a decent figure. I'm not even that bothered by body image. I'm not sure why I'm doing it.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 10, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm intentionally missing out on meals to lose weight that I really don't need to lose, being in good shape and having a decent figure. I'm not even that bothered by body image. I'm not sure why I'm doing it.


Skipping meals is not the healthy way too lose weight. It's the opposite.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 10, 2015)

i secretly duck tape things around my house and school to the walls or under desks, people don't know its me but when they realize its gone i laugh historically.(they always do find it and if they dont i tell them where it is, im not that cruel hearted.)


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 10, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i secretly duck tape things around my house and school to the walls or under desks, people don't know its me but when they realize its gone i laugh historically.(they always do find it and if they dont i tell them where it is, im not that cruel hearted.)


When I was in high school, I once superglued my teacher's tape dispenser to her desk. A few days later, she went to pick it up, discovered it was stuck, yanked really hard and got sand everywhere. 
I actually look back on that and feel _really _bad, that was pretty shitty of me. I was a pretty shitty person in high school though. So, at the time, I actually almost pissed myself laughing. 

But don't be mean like that, all you youngin-folks.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 10, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Dude
> That's like
> Not even close to finished



Wait....its not!!!???
Jesus.....i took my mary time playing that game when i was 10.
Maybe i can find my wii again...might be able to buy skyward sword while I'm at it.

I really wish i had a 3ds. I really want to play the 3 Zelda games, especially majora's mask!  And link between worlds.
I can give ocarina a miss, its not my favourite Zelda game.


----------



## Luki (Feb 10, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm intentionally missing out on meals to lose weight that I really don't need to lose, being in good shape and having a decent figure. I'm not even that bothered by body image. I'm not sure why I'm doing it.


Well, it certainly works if you're consistent with it. I lost over 20kg in a little more than half a year just by skipping meals in the past.  Be sure that your body can handle it, though.

I feel dandy, but it might not be for some people.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 10, 2015)

In elementary school, I used to make puddles of glue in my desk and would wait until I got back the next day to take the glue puddle off. It was awesome.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 10, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I have a giant Maleficent



Fairy or Dragon form?


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 10, 2015)

I despise the majority of the people in my school , does liking people become easier or harder in college/university?


----------



## Atemis (Feb 10, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Wait....its not!!!???
> Jesus.....i took my mary time playing that game when i was 10.
> Maybe i can find my wii again...might be able to buy skyward sword while I'm at it.
> 
> ...


When I was six I used to spend hours playing Mario 64 and knew I must've gotten close to the end. It wasn't until a decade later that I realized I had only beaten about 10 levels. :I


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 10, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I despise the majority of the people in my school , does liking people become easier or harder in college/university?



I've found when you go to college / uni, since you are doing a specific subject that you like, you end up with more like minded people, having that initial common ground with people who have the same interest helps a lot, my life long friends have all come from college and uni, high school was just a big old mess for me, hated it with every fibre of my being.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 10, 2015)

Atemis said:


> When I was six I used to spend hours playing Mario 64 and knew I must've gotten close to the end. It wasn't until a decade later that I realized I had only beaten about 10 levels. :I



well at least someone knows my pain 
So i went on my quest to find my wii, i found it under my sisters bed. I found my collection of games for it Jesus what a huge library of shitty games. Found Zelda though, in ok condition. But nothing else wort-
Ooh hang on, just found MARIO GALAXY HELL YEAH!!!
I'M PLAYING THIS SHIT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Pyper (Feb 10, 2015)

So I was going to go to a psychologist this month in order to find some sort of medicine to help with my anxiety and I just found out that they are discontinuing their services because of losing a substantial amount of financial backing. This wouldn't be as big of a deal if my anxiety wasn't messing up my current relationship to the point where I want to end the relationship. I was kind of relying on seeing if the medicine would help salvage the relationship, but with the fact that I now have to find another place that my health insurance company will cover, I will have to wait a bit longer and I don't think I have the patience to wait. I really don't even care at this point.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm intentionally missing out on meals to lose weight that I really don't need to lose, being in good shape and having a decent figure. I'm not even that bothered by body image. I'm not sure why I'm doing it.



You're saving room for sex.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 10, 2015)

Since a few of you are talking about school, here's my confession:

My Spanish class makes me really mad. (At myself) I basically have all As in my other classes while I'm failing Spanish. I study and study and study for my Spanish tests and yet I still fail them. Walking into my Spanish class or seeing the Spanish textbook on my bed makes me want to go to Madrid, and kill myself with a Barret .50 cal right in the middle of town.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 10, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Fairy or Dragon form?



Pffft, like I need to answer that.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Since a few of you are talking about school, here's my confession:
> 
> My Spanish class makes me really mad. (At myself) I basically have all As in my other classes while I'm failing Spanish. I study and study and study for my Spanish tests and yet I still fail them. Walking into my Spanish class or seeing the Spanish textbook on my bed makes me want to go to Madrid, and kill myself with a Barret .50 cal right in the middle of town.


As a native Spanish speaker, I feel it's kind of my duty to offer help in those courses when people need it. I confess it's one of my favourite things, helping people learn my language.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 10, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> As a native Spanish speaker, I feel it's kind of my duty to offer help in those courses when people need it. I confess it's one of my favourite things, helping people learn my language.



If we lived close to each other, I could really use your help


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 10, 2015)

I can't wait for the new inside edition story on furries from what the furs that were interviewed they did not discus anything of a sexually nature but I'm sure with some editing and a few clips it will make them seem like the disgusting furfags they truly are.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> You're saving room for sex.


Out of curiosity how does one eat sex?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Out of curiosity how does one eat sex?



You've never eaten sex? 

Oh Kyryk. :3c You virgin~


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 11, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You virgin~




Pffft, I'm a virgin and I know how to eat sex.

Wait...that makes me a corrupted virgin.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 11, 2015)

I like whipped-cream on my sex.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Pffft, I'm a virgin and I know how to eat sex.
> 
> Wait...that makes me a corrupted virgin.



Or a knowledgeable one!


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

I keep a stash of moonpies in my bedroom


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2015)

Btw, thank you for the new sig Atemis. 

And I confess I almost always spell that Artemis. Cuz he was my fav cat from sailor moon and kinda a cool goddess too.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 11, 2015)

I heard "virgin"
Where


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You've never eaten sex?
> 
> Oh Kyryk. :3c You virgin~


Oh God it's true, whenever the opportunity arises i always end up eating dicks instead and by the time that's done i'm too full for sex. ;-;


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I heard "virgin"
> Where



Everyone in this entire fandom


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Pffft, I'm a virgin and I know how to eat sex.
> 
> Wait...that makes me a corrupted virgin.



I'll rather eat my moonpies


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Everyone in this entire fandom



i wish


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Everyone in this entire fandom


I think you and i have heard some very different stereotypes...


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

I just awkwardly brought up someone's missing cat. I feel like a butt. 
Also I feel like I abandoned my friends out west. 
I don't know. 
I feel strange tonight.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh fuck no. Virgins don't know shit about how to sex.  

Gimme a slut any day.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 11, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh fuck no. Virgins don't know shit about how to sex.
> 
> Gimme a slut any day.



how do you think sluts are made


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Virgins don't know shit about how to sex.


That can be the best part, but it requires a blindfold and some rope to tie them into your preferred position


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> You're saving room for sex.


Well, I AM in the market for Croc. :3?


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I just awkwardly brought up someone's missing cat. I feel like a butt.
> Also I feel like I abandoned my friends out west.
> I don't know.
> I feel strange tonight.



I feel strange tonight, also. Are you sure abandon is the right idea?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2015)

BRN said:


> Well, I AM in the market for Croc. :3?



His meat is a little too finely cut for your tastes, I'd gather.



Volkodav said:


> how do you think sluts are made



Like diamonds, in darkness and under a hell of a lot of pressure <3


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I feel strange tonight, also. Are you sure abandon is the right idea?



I don't know. 

When I left them it was, "Yeah I'll be back. I need to get my head straight."
But I think deep down I knew that I was needing an out. Rehab was my out, for better or for worse. And then I got this new driving job and I don't want to go back for fear of falling into old habits and losing it. But... I didn't SAY that. I didn't just say, "Guys. I've got to move on."

So I keep in touch and I hear one's broken up with his fiance and is drinking every day. The other one is regretting life decisions after I more or less used her for a year. 

I didn't even really say goodbye, is my thing. 

I just... left. Like the people who'd put up with my bullshit for 4 years straight didn't even deserve a goodbye. 

That's why I say "abandon". I say the ship was sinking, and that I was the one putting holes in it, and I jumped ship. 

I guess I'm feeling guilty.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 11, 2015)

Can you fix it without letting yourself get dragged down?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

This talk of sex makes me want to give Taylor Momsen the greatest fucking that she ever had in her entire life


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> This talk of sex makes me want to give Taylor Momsen the greatest fucking that she ever had in her entire life


Whoaaaaa, you're like 15, calm your hormones down.

Aren't kids your age supposed to like... Kids Bop and Pokemon cards? :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> This talk of sex makes me want to give Taylor Momsen the greatest fucking that she ever had in her entire life



She has two black eyes in all the pictures I could find of her. I don't think you have a chance.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Whoaaaaa, you're like 15, calm your hormones down.
> 
> Aren't kids your age supposed to like... Kids Bop and Pokemon cards? :V



When your favorite band is Limp Bizkit and your favorite video game is a three-way tie between Halo, Gears of War, and Star Fox... The testosterone can get pretty high...


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 11, 2015)

I confess that some days, I just have problems.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> When your favorite band is Limp Bizkit and your favorite video game is a three-way tie between Halo, Gears of War, and Star Fox... The testosterone can get pretty high...


So.. well.. my comment was sardonic and didn't really merit a response. _Protip: :V tends to indicate sarcasm, or general not-seriousness. ICYMI.

_I'll give you some friendly advice: You don't need to tell people your edgy favorite band/singer or your cool high-adrenaline/shoot 'em up/whatever games to make yourself sound cooler or whatever. I feel pretty confident with saying most people don't give a shit and it kinda makes you look like a tool. On top of that, it's like waving a big banner over your head that says 'Look at how COOL I am!' 

Now, I'm not trying to cut at you, just giving you a friendly bit of advice from someone who is... _sigh_... 10 years older than you and has been around the kicks longer. Just chill it out, relax and derp around here like everyone else. It's not such serious business that you need to try to prove to some random internet woman that your interests in music and video games asserts your masculinity. Because that just makes me laugh, at the end of it. 

Also, I'd watch how you go around with your macho 


> This talk of sex makes me want to give Taylor Momsen the greatest fucking that she ever had in her entire life


because this is _just asking for the snark.

_Just my humble opinion(s) though, take 'em or leave 'em.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> This talk of sex makes me want to give Taylor Momsen the greatest fucking that she ever had in her entire life



I laughed so hard at this.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> This talk of sex makes me want to give Taylor Momsen the greatest fucking that she ever had in her entire life


This post just reminded me of the time one of my friends got massively drunk, came on to me then told me he'd love to give my step sister and mum a "Biblical fucking" after i turned him down.

Thanks for that...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> someone who is... _sigh_... 10 years older than you and has been around the kicks longer.



If I were straight, this is where I'd tell you that your apple ain't even at full ripeness yet (M'lady~) and that you don't need to give into society's bullshit that youth is like the lifespan of a gadfly. You godamn goddess. 

But since I'm hella gay you gotta settle for a "Bitch, pls~"


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 11, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> If I were straight, this is where I'd tell you that your apple ain't even at full ripeness yet (M'lady~) and that you don't need to give into society's bullshit that youth is like the lifespan of a gadfly. You godamn goddess.
> 
> But since I'm hella gay you gotta settle for a "Bitch, pls~"


HAH! Bitch, pls~ x3 You're such a doll, Butters~ â™¥
It just feels weird to say things like '10 years ago and 15 years ago and etc.' I used to roll my eyes when my mom did it, now I'm a mom and _I'm_ doing it.
I'll always be young (cough- immature as fuck) at heart though. C:


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 11, 2015)

I tend to be neutral most of the time, not really feeling any emotions. It seems to make me quite susceptible though when I actually do feel something like the sting of emotional pain. Half the time at college I just want to lay my head down on my desk and cry.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Out of curiosity how does one eat sex?



Your inexperience is showing like an erection in spandex.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Your inexperience is showing like an erection in spandex.


Well there's only one way to gain more experience, and if you want to teach i'll be a good student. ;P

Just go easy with the caning if i don't do my homework...


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Well there's only one way to gain more experience, and if you want to teach i'll be a good student. ;P
> 
> Just go easy with the caning if i don't do my homework...



Confession: I'm already in a relationship.



You just got Croc Blocked, boyeeee.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Confession: I'm already in a relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> You just got Croc Blocked, boyeeee.


And this day was going so well. ;-;


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 11, 2015)

KyryK said:


> And this day was going so well. ;-;


Back to watching David Tennant lick ice cream.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 11, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Back to watching David Tennant lick ice cream.


Aaaaaaaaaand suddenly all is well once more. ^_^


----------



## Gator (Feb 11, 2015)

so then i had to google who the hell taylor momsen was
no thank you, looks like a tiny-nosed child thing


confession; i have been in an ok mood for the past couple of days.  ngl that's p weird


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 11, 2015)

I enjoy discussing the furry fandom with my mother.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

Weird mood tonight part 2. 


I sometimes feel guilty over being a decent goddamned person. It's obviously not that much effort, if you really try to be, and it only highlights what kind of a shit head I used to be. 

Ahhhhh fuck it. This kind of memory lane is a bitch. I shouldn't have to tell myself over and over "you're better than you were before". I just need to BE and get on with it. Pay it forward and keep my head up. 

Keep my head up baby. 

[yt]DDEvEM0Yp_s[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I sometimes feel guilty over being a decent goddamned person. It's obviously not that much effort, if you really try to be, and it only highlights what kind of a shit head I used to be.
> 
> Ahhhhh fuck it. This kind of memory lane is a bitch. I shouldn't have to tell myself over and over "you're better than you were before". I just need to BE and get on with it. Pay it forward and keep my head up.
> 
> Keep my head up baby.


Hey, there really is no shame in having to remind yourself or tell yourself every once in a while. I have to do it quite frequently, to remind myself I'm not as horrible as I was before, that I'm not who I was before, when I feel like reverting to past behavior. 

If there's one thing I know you'll do, it's keep on truckin'.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 11, 2015)

Pfff, noobs.
I was a decent person from the day I was born.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Pfff, noobs.
> I was a decent person from the day I was born.



And humble about it I see. 
 IM GLAD YOURE BACK YOU SNARKY ASSHOLE
WE'VE BEEN IN DIRE NEED OF A NOOB HOLOCAUST


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 11, 2015)

I wouldn't be so sure. I'm tired. I have enough.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

Oof. Just nailed one of Bambi's friends to the asphalt at a high rate of speed. 
Dumb ass coon prolly didnt feel a thing, at least.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> This talk of sex makes me want to give Taylor Momsen the greatest fucking that she ever had in her entire life


Now that i know youre 15, this post is 10x funnier and i want to Sig it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Oof. Just nailed one of Bambi's friends to the asphalt at a high rate of speed.
> Dumb ass coon prolly didnt feel a thing, at least.



I shit myself a little, then realised you are referring to wildlife.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I shit myself a little, then realised you are referring to wildlife.



If I ever honestly hit a person, in all honesty, y'all probably wouldn't hear from me for a very long time. I'd be a neurotic wreck.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Oof. Just nailed one of Bambi's friends to the asphalt at a high rate of speed.
> Dumb ass coon prolly didnt feel a thing, at least.



Its a sad thing but I'm also relieved it didn't send you off the road and cause an even bigger accident


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 11, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> If I ever honestly hit a person, in all honesty, y'all probably wouldn't hear from me for a very long time. I'd be a neurotic wreck.



Same here. ;-;

I don't drive yet, though. But god, I don't know what I'd do if I ever ran someone over.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 11, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Same here. ;-;
> 
> I don't drive yet, though. But god, I don't know what I'd do if I ever ran someone over.



Some people like to think they'd know what they'd do in such a situation but its such a horrible thing, you can't know how you will react until it happens, hopefully it never does


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Its a sad thing but I'm also relieved it didn't send you off the road and cause an even bigger accident



Yeah I kinda jerked, which is just when ANYTHING appears in my headlights that isn't asphalt, but in the end I could only brake a bit. Swerving is a no no unless it's one of those weird human things. In which case I'd sacrifice my own safety to avoid.




Schwimmwagen said:


> Same here. ;-;
> 
> I don't drive yet, though. But god, I don't know what I'd do if I ever ran someone over.



I dont think anyone would. 
I would probably start off with a lot of swearing. Braking. Then I'd immediately run over and see what the fuck. And then start making phone calls. Depending on the situation I might puke or just go sit down and put my head between my hands. Cry or just shudder and shiver as the adrenaline and realization hit me.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 11, 2015)

I sometimes wonder what happened to that semi driver that jack-knifed his trailer in the snow and clipped the top half of a little red sedan off years ago. There was a family inside, small child(ren?) included. I can't even begin to imagine how difficult it must be with that weight on your chest.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you grab the body or no


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 11, 2015)

Texas coons aren't all that good when they haven't been creamed by a semi.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Did you grab the body or no


Aye, that's free dinner right there.


----------



## Chaossal (Feb 11, 2015)

There it this one annoying person who has been talking shit about me and stalking me on FA for a year and its starting to really get fucking annoying.
I have never said a SINGLE word to this person online or offline, they need to get a fucking life. I can ignore there patheticness online but if we are ever at the same meet or con and they try to talk there shit in front of me I'm going to have to break there fucking face.

Feels good to let that out, I don't say anything on FA because I don't want that bitch to know that she succeeds in pissing me off.  
As far as I know they don't get on the forums here, thought I bet if they knew I did they would just so they could stalk me on here too.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 11, 2015)

I have such a poor sense of anatomy that it's ridiculous. The older I get, the less likely it is that I'm going to learn enough to draw very well.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 11, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> There it this one annoying person who has been talking shit about me and stalking me on FA for a year and its starting to really get fucking annoying.
> I have never said a SINGLE word to this person online or offline, they need to get a fucking life. I can ignore there patheticness online but if we are ever at the same meet or con and they try to talk there shit in front of me I'm going to have to break there fucking face.
> 
> Feels good to let that out, I don't say anything on FA because I don't want that bitch to know that she succeeds in pissing me off.
> As far as I know they don't get on the forums here, thought I bet if they knew I did they would just so they could stalk me on here too.



Do you have no way of reporting and fully blocking this individual?


----------



## Chaossal (Feb 11, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Do you have no way of reporting and fully blocking this individual?



I have the person blocked so that can't make any more shouts, notes or comments in my gallery and journals

but I can't stop them from posting on the commission's I buy on the artists gallery thought. At least now most of the time its polite except for when they think they can get away with trashing talking me. As soon as they see I have posted a new commision they go and make a comment on the one the artist posted. And they even stalked my ex who had his account deactivated for a very long time, and then as soon as he reactivated it she was all over him pretending to be nice and be his friend and then trying to get information about me from him -_- so she must have been checking like everyday to see if he would reactivate :/  and I can't really stop her from talking crap of other furry forums. 

and anyone I try to make friends with they of course go all over them to try to be ''friends'' 
and they have done so much crazy stuff just ugh getting tried of there shit.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2015)

My friend came out to me as a furry today. I called him a furfag and laughed at him. He blocked me shortly after and called me a hater.

Little does he know. Owned.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep, it's obvious that he's a newb. Otherwise he'd become suspicious after hearing you calling him "furfag".


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2015)

It was a good weight of burden to lose from my buddy list, considering how sexually obsessed he was with Fizz from League of Legends.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh. So he's THIS kind of furry... Ugh... Carry on, but please don't intive him to the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> sexually obsessed he was with Fizz from League of Legends.



EWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEW


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 11, 2015)

I would have ventured outdoors today if I wasn't distracted by an extremely detailed yet intruging document chronologizing the history of otherkin from 1972 until 2011.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> It was a good weight of burden to lose from my buddy list, considering how sexually obsessed he was with Fizz from League of Legends.



Thats an interesting......choice.......


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Oh. So he's THIS kind of furry... Ugh... Carry on, but please don't intive him to the forums.




I would, but then again, these forums are more hugbox than "HELP HELP HOLY SHIT THIS FUCKING CROCONAW BIT MY FUCKING LEG OFF" as of late. If he got established here, I'd never see myself sticking around.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I would, but then again, these forums are more hugbox than "HELP HELP HOLY SHIT THIS FUCKING CROCONAW BIT MY FUCKING LEG OFF" as of late. If he got established here, I'd never see myself sticking around.



I don't think he would survive here, especially if he admitted his Fizz addiction. FAF is still X2 more real then FA main, even if it falls way below croc standards


----------



## Atemis (Feb 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I don't think he would survive here, especially if he admitted his Fizz addiction. FAF is still X2 more real then FA main, even if it falls way below croc standards


We may not be croc hard, but we're definitely hard enough to be a big pain in his ass. No one knows how to handle an asshole or a dick more than FAF.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2015)

Atemis said:


> We may not be croc hard, but we're definitely hard enough to be a big pain in his ass. No one knows how to handle an asshole or a dick more than FAF.



You know, I'd point out how lewd that was, but then again, you probably would unf his butt.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

You guys...


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You guys...



You've been here for a month now. You should know by now that we all are a bunch of creepy bastards. . Welcome to the Furry Freakdom


----------



## Feste (Feb 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You've been here for a month now. You should know by now that we all are a bunch of creepy bastards. . Welcome to the Furry Freakdom



God, I knew there was a reason I loved you guys so much


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> My friend came out to me as a furry today. I called him a furfag and laughed at him. He blocked me shortly after and called me a hater.
> 
> Little does he know. Owned.



Was he named George Glass? ;3


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 11, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I would, but then again, these forums are more hugbox than "HELP HELP HOLY SHIT THIS FUCKING CROCONAW BIT MY FUCKING LEG OFF" as of late. If he got established here, I'd never see myself sticking around.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm a tad bit obsessed with 80s and early 90s britpop.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't help myself. I'm just always immediately drawn to furry avatars (profile pics) when I see them in games or whatnot randomly, then I immediately want to add the person to my friend list. There seems to be so many furries everywhere though >_<


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

I just made a new drawing...but it has the trademark BlitzCo sloppiness and low-quality so I'm probably not going to post it.


----------



## JegoLego (Feb 11, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I'm a tad bit obsessed with 80s and early 90s britpop.


I'm just obsessed with the 80's in general


----------



## Atemis (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I just made a new drawing...but it has the trademark BlitzCo sloppiness and low-quality so I'm probably not going to post it.


You can't recieve constructive criticism of you never post, you just need a bit of courage it really is worth the advice you will gain.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I just made a new drawing...but it has the trademark BlitzCo sloppiness and low-quality so I'm probably not going to post it.



Post it in the cirt section. I know that some where not so keen with your first post, but it's rare that critiquers respond that harshly (I'm pretty disappointing with how some acted). Some crits I had received have literally made me sick to my stomach. But it something that is worthwhile to do..It will take much longer to improve if you don't get feedback. I'm never mean with my crits but I will be very honest. Trust me, a honest crit has much more value then praise. I myself get crits, and sometimes I seriously fuck up, but to improve you have to keep going. That's the important thing.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm afraid to post any of my stories on FA because I feel like I need my bf's approval first (and yet he doesn't even know I've written any stories, ever).


----------



## Distorted (Feb 12, 2015)

I confess that I'm kind of a coward when it comes to people. I like to keep my distance most of the time. Then I get curious and get too close and I run back into hiding. I insist on loneliness cause it's all I really know, but truthfully I hate it. But then I don't really know how to be around people. As a result I've grown a bit flaky and aloof. 

Also...Sorry for being weird. This is why I don't like making friends y'know. I kinda expect you to hate me by now, but you don't seem to be that type of person. If I were you I would hate me. Just be done and all that. I'm ok by the way, I just tried to fade out like I usually do with people. The way people talk about me you think I was a myth or something. But I like it like that. So yeah... xp


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 12, 2015)

I realized waking up that I have a severe case of addiction to writing. No joke, I never felt as empty finishing my book since breaking up a year and a half ago. It's that bad. I've been in a "What now ?" phase for the past three days, but realizing the addiction kinda made a jolt to my mind and now I intend... To write some more, but not with the feeling of obligation I had yesterday. Now it is more of a sane, productive sensation.

So yeah, addiction to writing, it exist. It isn't as corrosive as ciggys, and it is more productive. Dangerous for your mental health, but easily found.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 12, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I confess that I'm kind of a coward when it comes to people. I like to keep my distance most of the time. Then I get curious and get too close and I run back into hiding. I insist on loneliness cause it's all I really know, but truthfully I hate it. But then I don't really know how to be around people. As a result I've grown a bit flaky and aloof.
> 
> Also...Sorry for being weird. This is why I don't like making friends y'know. I kinda expect you to hate me by now, but you don't seem to be that type of person. If I were you I would hate me. Just be done and all that. I'm ok by the way, I just tried to fade out like I usually do with people. The way people talk about me you think I was a myth or something. But I like it like that. So yeah... xp



I can relate so much, word for word! I wonder if this is more of an anxiety issue; yearning for people but always stepping back? You shouldn't feel the need to apologize however for 'being weird', I'm sure there's many others who have their own quirks but we accept them all the same. Chin up! :3


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 12, 2015)

I confess I'm feeling mildly depressed as of late, going a little down the spiral of routine and existence.
Also, I'd love it if we could still upload avatars via URL.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Post it in the cirt section. I know that some where not so keen with your first post, but it's rare that critiquers respond that harshly (I'm pretty disappointing with how some acted). Some crits I had received have literally made me sick to my stomach. But it something that is worthwhile to do..It will take much longer to improve if you don't get feedback. I'm never mean with my crits but I will be very honest. Trust me, a honest crit has much more value then praise. I myself get crits, and sometimes I seriously fuck up, but to improve you have to keep going. That's the important thing.



I'll post it when I get the coloring done on it


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 12, 2015)

I just saw a comic on iFunny that was gay incest yiff... 
(Yes I'm bring serious) I feel like killing myself now


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

I heard that watching some unbirth cockvore might help.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> I heard that watching some unbirth cockvore might help.



Meh. The comic Foxy Corruption 2 by Echoen is.way better for forgetting things. Except itself.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't get why people are saying Blitz should put his art up for critique. I mean, it's okay if he wants to, but it's not like everyone makes art for the sake of improvement. It's okay to make art just for fun, instead of treating it as a serious discipline


----------



## Atemis (Feb 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I don't get why people are saying Blitz should put his art up for critique. I mean, it's okay if he wants to, but it's not like everyone makes art for the sake of improvement. It's okay to make art just for fun, instead of treating it as a serious discipline


Judging from his comment it seemed more like he didn't want to post it for fear that some may mock its quality rather than just not wanting to post it.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not using and I never used grayscale.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Judging from his comment it seemed more like he didn't want to post it for fear that some may mock its quality rather than just not wanting to post it.


Well, I always encourage people to share their art, because art is meant for people to look at, but I don't think sharing your art necessarily means the artist wants to have it up for critique.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 12, 2015)

I confess that I'm a little nervous in submitting writings on FA while I work to improve my art. It's not that I think I'm a bad writer, but I wonder if others read stories here or if people will associate my name with bad art and therefore assuming that my writing is bad too. Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I'm not going to put a stop to this writing experiment before it started. Still trying new things is a little nervous.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 12, 2015)

Art Vulpine said:


> I confess that I'm a little nervous in submitting writings on FA while I work to improve my art. It's not that I think I'm a bad writer, but I wonder if others read stories here or if people will associate my name with bad art and therefore assuming that my writing is bad too. Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I'm not going to put a stop to this writing experiment before it started. Still trying new things is a little nervous.





Leave me shout so i can remember to hit you up and read some of your stuff sometime. I'm on the road but I'm looking to reconnect to a sort of writer's niche so I can give/recieve feedback.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 12, 2015)

I genuinely surprised and amused that  people are still surprised I'm gay


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sometimes, I really love posting in forum games actively.

Other times, like now, its like an "eh if there's nothing else to do"


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

And I'm always amused about the people's reaction when they say that they're gay.
Their face when I say with bored voice "so what?" - priceless. I don't know what they want. A cookie?


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 12, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> And I'm always amused about the people's reaction when they say that they're gay.
> Their face when I say with bored voice "so what?" - priceless. I don't know what they want. A cookie?





You should come out to everyone as straight. 
And then ask for cookies.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 12, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I genuinely surprised and amused that  people are still surprised I'm gay



None of my family were surprised, only two friends were genuinely surprised, and the rest were like. "Yes, and?"


----------



## shteev (Feb 12, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You should come out to everyone as straight.
> And then ask for cookies.



#StraightPride2015

deep sigh


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

shteev said:


> #StraightPride2015
> 
> deep sigh



#StraightCookieMonsterOMNOMNOMNOM2015


----------



## shteev (Feb 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> #StraightCookieMonsterOMNOMNOMNOM2015



lemme show u how this cookie tastes


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You should come out to everyone as straight.
> And then ask for cookies.



I have it written on my t-shirt together with swastika, tzar's double-headed eagle and a bust of Cecil Rhodes with flag of the II reich as the background.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 12, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> And I'm always amused about the people's reaction when they say that they're gay.
> Their face when I say with bored voice "so what?" - priceless. I don't know what they want. A cookie?


You mean you weren't super impressed by how much of a unique snowflake they are?
Homosexuality is something a lot of poeple are oppressed for all the time, I don't know why there are so many people out there who are gay just for attention, it's disrespectful.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I confess that I'm kind of a coward when it comes to people. I like to keep my distance most of the time. Then I get curious and get too close and I run back into hiding. I insist on loneliness cause it's all I really know, but truthfully I hate it. But then I don't really know how to be around people. As a result I've grown a bit flaky and aloof.
> 
> Also...Sorry for being weird. This is why I don't like making friends y'know. I kinda expect you to hate me by now, but you don't seem to be that type of person. If I were you I would hate me. Just be done and all that. I'm ok by the way, I just tried to fade out like I usually do with people. The way people talk about me you think I was a myth or something. But I like it like that. So yeah... xp


I think I'm getting used to it, I just need to remember that this is most likely the case when you're offline for awhile, and that I need to expect it at random. And yeah, you know me well enough that it'll take so, so, so much more before I could even consider hating you.

Your "weirdness" is forgiven... not something you really need to apologize for in the first place. xD
Take your breaks from humanity when you want/need to, I can understand them now. And when you're hating being alone too much, I'll be here or on Skype to talk to.
â˜º


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

Atemis said:


> You mean you weren't super impressed by how much of a unique snowflake they are?
> Homosexuality is something a lot of poeple are oppressed for all the time, I don't know why there are so many people out there who are gay just for attention, it's disrespectful.



I have the impression that they want me to say "Awww, it must be so hard for you " and they're offended if I don't do that.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 12, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I just saw a comic on iFunny that was gay incest yiff...
> (Yes I'm bring serious) I feel like killing myself now



Sounds pretty tame.  You must be new (we know, you're new).


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 12, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> None of my family were surprised, only two friends were genuinely surprised, and the rest were like. "Yes, and?"



My whole family thinks that either I'm gay or I don't know what a sex is. I don't want to say anything because I don't want to prove them right or it isn't any of their business.



Ayattar said:


> I have the impression that they want me to say "Awww, it must be so hard for you " and they're offended if I don't do that.



Probably propositioning you. Have I mentioned I'm not straight? And I don't want a cookie?


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

Then come closer, have a cookie and sit on uncle Ayattar's lap...


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> My whole family thinks that either I'm gay or I don't know what a sex is. I don't want to say anything because I don't want to prove them right or it isn't any of their business.


Oh hey, my siblings like(d) to speculate the same with me. All 11 of them! 
They'd be half-right on both parts. I'm Bi/Pansexual, and sometimes sex is just beyond my comprehension.


----------



## shteev (Feb 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Probably propositioning you.



Ha!

I can't imagine anyone trying to make advances on Ayattar. Not if his manners offline are anything like what they are online.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm just surprised people are surprised considering
a) I sound like a flamer half the time
b) I act like a sassy black girl when I want to be
c) I've said it very, very loudly before


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

shteev said:


> Ha!
> 
> I can't imagine anyone trying to make advances on Ayattar. Not if his manners offline are anything like what they are online.



Allgemeine SS uniforms are making wonders. You should try wearing one too!


----------



## Ieono (Feb 12, 2015)

People tell me that I come off as very intimidating, but I really do enjoy meeting and talking to new people. Haha, oh well.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 12, 2015)

I would suck ayattars dick in a heartbeat even knowing how he is online


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 12, 2015)

different strokes, I guess.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I would suck ayattars dick in a heartbeat even knowing how he is online



Wow you sound so hungry...yuck.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I would suck ayattars dick in a heartbeat even knowing how he is online



x_x


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 12, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> x_x



You can pry your dick from my cold dead hands


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You can pry your dick from my cold dead hands



Ayattar's dick is a steel pipe that kills people and breaks things. I'm not putting it in my mouth.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Ayattar's dick is a steel pipe that kills people and breaks things. I'm not putting it in my mouth.



Ah, now I get it! It's a reference to Maraz... Nooo... Why you do that? I almost ousted it from my memory...


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 12, 2015)

I apparently got intimate with my pillow last night. And by intimate, I mean I might've asked it out on a date.



And it said yes. What have I Croc'd myself into?!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I apparently got intimate with my pillow last night. And by intimate, I mean I might've asked it out on a date.
> 
> 
> 
> And it said yes. What have I Croc'd myself into?!



your waifu pillow is not real


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 12, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> your waifu pillow is not real



 Wow, that's mean :c


----------



## Pyper (Feb 12, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> What have I Croc'd myself into?!



It depends, how did the first date go and will there be a second?


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 12, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Ah, now I get it! It's a reference to Maraz... Nooo... Why you do that? I almost ousted it from my memory...



One can never forget the horny panda. Or at least one shouldn't.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 12, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Sounds pretty tame.  You must be new (we know, you're new).



It was a lot more screwed up than you think it was


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

I confess I just wanted to comment to be on the top of page 344.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I lack any loyalty , not sure if its because in my life there's nothing serious to be loyal to. But I always seem to be backstabbing someone pretty often , usually my friends and its not serious but it sorta makes me think if i'll end up some backstabbing corporate snake


----------



## Mischief_Mitten (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm a furry.

I know, it's a terrible secret, and I don't blame you if you hate me for it.


----------



## shteev (Feb 12, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Wow, that's mean :c



I thought this was a forum, not a hugbox.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 12, 2015)

shteev said:


> I thought this was a forum, not a hugbox.



I'm known for getting banned from hugboxes


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 12, 2015)

I wish I wasn't Asexual. That way I'd feel I could actually date people, as it stands I'd hate to ask someone out (or be asked out) and to cut out a key part of any relationship. Then again I am weird in that I crave loneliness but at the same time I miss contact with people.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 12, 2015)

I confess Ayattar's brand of humour does not appeal to me.
Though, now that I think of it, I don't know if it's one big trolling from him to FAF or from FAF to him, or what.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 12, 2015)

shteev said:


> I thought this was a forum, not a hugbox.



Yeah, but telling someone their waifu pillow isn't real is really mean and unnecessary =V

I confess since I've started earning money I've become a raging impulse buyer. It didn't take me even half a minute to decide to spend Â£10 on an Agunimon action figure. I donated to Wikipedia the other month as well. And I wonder where all my money is going.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 12, 2015)

shteev said:


> I thought this was a forum, not a hugbox.



 Yay, you're getting the spirit.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 12, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Yeah, but telling someone their waifu pillow isn't real is really mean and unnecessary =V
> 
> I confess since I've started earning money I've become a raging impulse buyer. It didn't take me even half a minute to decide to spend Â£10 on an Agunimon action figure. I donated to Wikipedia the other month as well. And I wonder where all my money is going.



The job that I have (I work for my parent's small business) gives you a lot of money per job, but it's a very physically demanding job


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 12, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I wish I wasn't Asexual. That way I'd feel I could actually date people, as it stands I'd hate to ask someone out (or be asked out) and to cut out a key part of any relationship. Then again I am weird in that I crave loneliness but at the same time I miss contact with people.



I mean.. is there anyone you know that you WOULD date?


----------



## Luki (Feb 12, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I mean.. is there anyone you know that you WOULD date?


The issue usually lies with the other person agreeing to cut sex out of the relashionship.

It's nearly impossible to find people looking for long term relashionships who'd be willing to do that.


----------



## Feste (Feb 12, 2015)

I really want to punch my roommate right now in the face. I just found out David Carr died, when I roommate asked who I mentioned he was a big-time reporter for the New York Times, and he said "I don't read that. It's liberal." He's a fucking pseudo-intellectual, and a part of the problem with this country. I'd really like to take him down to size, but I'm not a passionate-style debater so I have trouble doing so. I usually win out though.

Also, is anyone noticing that this is the week from hell for American Journalists? Monday Brian Williams is discovered to be a liar, Tuesday he's suspended without pay and Jon Stewart announces he is leaving The Daily Show, Wednesday highly-respected 60 minutes news correspondent Bob Simon is killed in a terrible car crash, and now highly-respected New York Times media critic David Carr dies from a likely heart attack just minutes after holding a panel on CitizenFour. This is becoming as bad as that week in '09 when Michael Jackson and all those other celebrities died. Seriously, what the hell...


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm taking a hiatus from the forums. Goodbye


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I'm taking a hiatus from the forums. Goodbye



Daw. We'll miss you, but I know sometimes you gotta a have a break from the same ole same ole. 

Take care, Maug.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 13, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Daw. We'll miss you, but I know sometimes you gotta a have a break from the same ole same ole.
> 
> Take care, Maug.



Thank you. If I can get everything in order, I should be back sometime in Feb. Take care friend


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 13, 2015)

bye maugryph, i love you


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 13, 2015)

Feste said:


> - snip-



It's both laughable and pathetic that NOW is the time the media and the American public gets outraged. Brian Williams exaggerates about one small story in Iraq, people get bent out of shape. The administration that started this war started it because of a much MUCH more egregious lie, and they've been ignored. What a bunch of bullshit.



Maugryph said:


> Thank you. If I can get everything in order, I should be back sometime in Feb. Take care friend



Sorry to see you go, but understand the need to get your personal life in order. Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Yeah, but telling someone their waifu pillow isn't real is really mean and unnecessary =V
> 
> I confess since I've started earning money I've become a raging impulse buyer. It didn't take me even half a minute to decide to spend Â£10 on an Agunimon action figure. I donated to Wikipedia the other month as well. And I wonder where all my money is going.



If it started this way, it's only gonna get worse. x_x 

I reckon about 25% of the money I make goes on absolute shit, you know? That said, money spent enjoying yourself ain't money wasted.~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 13, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Yeah, but telling someone their waifu pillow isn't real is really mean and unnecessary =V
> 
> I confess since I've started earning money I've become a raging impulse buyer. It didn't take me even half a minute to decide to spend Â£10 on an Agunimon action figure. I donated to Wikipedia the other month as well. And I wonder where all my money is going.



As soon as I got a job I couldn't help but spend a good chunk. I bought a 3DS XL with Monster Hunter and PokÃ©mon X as one of my biggest purchases.

But now I'm saving like a motherfucker. I barely allow myself any spending money throughout the month.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 13, 2015)

Making money. Can confirm. 

It's like "Wow since I'm not buying drugs I....I can buy stuff now. I'm allowed to. I -can- if I -want-. 



-buys portable wifi hotspot to brows FAF-


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 13, 2015)

When I'm not spending the money my parents give me on stuff that I _need_, I'm wasting it on candy, and sometimes books.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 13, 2015)

im trying to convince myself to spend $35 on a shirt


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm wasting the money I make on McDonalds 

But its not like I have time to eat at home.

I don't. I have to be out the door at a certain time. Or I'd have a bowl of cereal.

I could wake up EVEN EARLIER or take a shorter shower but I really don't want to do either.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't have any money...


----------



## Misomie (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a hard time bringing myself to buy food. I can afford it just fine and have no problem paying the bills but stuff like food...  I dunno. XD


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh god, that feeling. 

I'll blow three figures too often on vanity items like model firearms and clothing and shit, but then feel really guilty about spending five bucks on chocolate?


----------



## shteev (Feb 13, 2015)

BRN said:


> Oh god, that feeling.
> 
> I'll blow three figures too often on vanity items like model firearms and clothing and shit, but then feel really guilty about spending five bucks on chocolate?



PS4? fuck yeah spend that $

vending machine candy? what the fuck are you doing with your money you fat shit


----------



## Gator (Feb 13, 2015)

i'm poor as shit, but i bought a lifesize dancing santa.  at a hundred bucks, though, it was a total steal.  it was also the only one left in the store.  my family thought i was crazy, but considering the fact that i been depressed as hell and i had worked my ass double hard that month, i thought i earned the damn thing.  i love my giant santa.  _he brought me christmas joy_.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2015)

I used to only go on FA when I was feeling bored and felt nothing was happening in my life.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 13, 2015)

Here's what you do, you make a budget and you stick to it religiously. You pay your bills, then take your savings out of the remainder plus charity if you do that. Those are required. Then you can blow the rest on stuff like food and lighting Montychristos with cash. I recommend you stay thrifty and extinguish the cash for use later, but that's just me.

Also cooking stuff yourself is cheaper than buying prepared food. 

Edit: and ramen. Buy it in bulk. Here all the stores sell these jumbo hot dogs for 50Â¢. You can make two meals out of those. That's good too, and you can make sandwiches cheap. But other than that cooking is cheaper.

Edit: pinto beans are the best. A sack of beans lasts months and costs very little. You can live on tortillas and pinto beans forever


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 13, 2015)

My pillow dumped me.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't have any bills to pay yet, but so far I tend to be fairly good about not spending money on vanity stuff. I did have a mini spending spree recently though, a bit of furry paraphernalia and the finishing touches on a gaming PC.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 13, 2015)

Facebook games have become a guilty pleasure of mine. .___.'

Specifically War Commander and Jurassic Park: Builder.

There's some clever stuff about them. I'm not falling for the BUY MOR GOLD!!1 horseshit, but there's something I like about it being tied to real-life time, the game becomes a little ship-in-the-bottle for you.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 13, 2015)

My mother named all of my siblings, and myself, after her favorite lead singers and artists. 

I was named after the lead singer of a famous Mexican boy band. When I found out this fact, I started hating my name, and the irony of it is one of my favorite songs of all time was written by said boy band. I don't hate my name any longer, but it's an obscure one for my race. 



Uncle Dis said:


> i'm poor as shit, but i bought a lifesize dancing santa.  at a hundred bucks, though, it was a total steal.  it was also the only one left in the store.  my family thought i was crazy, but considering the fact that i been depressed as hell and i had worked my ass double hard that month, i thought i earned the damn thing.  i love my giant santa.  _he brought me christmas joy_.



I feel this way about my giant Maleficent dragon plush. It was sitting in a comic book store and the moment I saw it, I knew I had to buy it... except it took me nearly three months to save up for it thanks to a shit-ton of bills and its $230 price tag. I was grateful that no one had bought it during those three months because it's definitely a head-turner, though my family and friends still question the purchase.

It's like a freakin' trophy and proof of my hard work and scraping by. The fact that it's a dragon is a huge plus.
And I hate that I cuddled with it that one night. lmao


----------



## Gator (Feb 13, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> It's like a freakin' trophy and proof of my hard work and scraping by.



this this this and also this.  bonus points if my trophy can dance to my ipod music or sing jingle bells in spanish.  fuck the h8rs

cuddle with pride, son.  cuddle with pride.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 13, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> My pillow dumped me.



Bless your poor Croc heart. I hope you ripped that pillow to shreds.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 13, 2015)

Im dating the pillow  now


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 13, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i'm poor as shit, but i bought a lifesize dancing santa.  at a hundred bucks, though, it was a total steal.  it was also the only one left in the store.  my family thought i was crazy, but considering the fact that i been depressed as hell and i had worked my ass double hard that month, i thought i earned the damn thing.  i love my giant santa.  _he brought me christmas joy_.



Holy hell, this made me laugh. I want to sig this.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 13, 2015)

I live alone so I absolutely can not buy in bulk. If I feel like sandwhiches one night and buy the ingredients, I have two weeks at most to eat all the ingredients before they go bad. I learned my lesson last time; a sandwhich everyday gets really old. It's much safer for me to buy premades in this case. Grocery shopping is weird when it's just for you. It's all, "will I want this in a week?" The answer is usually no. As a result food shopping is sporatic and often on an as-I-feel-like-it basis. I'll get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 13, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I live alone so I absolutely can not buy in bulk. If I feel like sandwhiches one night and buy the ingredients, I have two weeks at most to eat all the ingredients before they go bad. I learned my lesson last time; a sandwhich everyday gets really old. It's much safer for me to buy premades in this case. Grocery shopping is weird when it's just for you. It's all, "will I want this in a week?" The answer is usually no. As a result food shopping is sporatic and often on an as-I-feel-like-it basis. I'll get the hang of it eventually.



If there's one thing you can safely buy in bulk, it's noodles.

I would buy bags and bags of noodles at once. I left several in the kitchen at uni when I moved out though, that was a bit stupid.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh yeah, noodles last forever relative to other stuff. And they taste good.

Buy a shitload of Kraft Mac, or some spaghetti noodles and get stuff for it when I feel like it.

On the topic of food I must remember my dad's sloppy joe recipe. This shit is literally so good. It makes me HUNGRIER the more I eat. I ate 6 of them in one sitting once. And I still felt hungry. My dad ate 2 and was full, and I'm much much smaller than him.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 13, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> If there's one thing you can safely buy in bulk, it's noodles.
> 
> I would buy bags and bags of noodles at once. I left several in the kitchen at uni when I moved out though, that was a bit stupid.



Just imagining when I eventually have my own place that rice, noodles, spaghetti and pasta are going to end up being my main staples for survival........what a life!


----------



## Misomie (Feb 13, 2015)

Mhm. Keeping a stock of those boxes of premade noodles and rice is just about it. It's weird not having fresh ingredients to use at will though (as I've been around such stuff for years and now it's gone). Maybe I'll pick up some strawberries this weekend. :3


----------



## SageMerric (Feb 13, 2015)

I am addicted to Octonauts.


----------



## Gator (Feb 13, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Holy hell, this made me laugh. I want to sig this.



i am glad i can amuse you with my life happenings 8U

there's a really terrible video clip of the santa lurking around on my computer somewhere.  i'mma try to make a better one tomorrow, i think.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 13, 2015)

i once took my  dog for a walk, saw my friend and told him to sick him, well he did but he bit him right in the dick, i acted like i didnt see fox do it but i was too busy trying not laugh hystericaly


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 13, 2015)

I _MAY_ have suggested to one of my co-workers today that I was into S&M.

I closed a certain line of conversation by jokingly-not-jokingly saying "it's always the quiet ones...".

I _MAY_ have also suggested that I write erotica.

Why do I keep getting into these conversations with people tadamount to strangers?


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 13, 2015)

0_0 wat?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Im dating the pillow  now



I dated the pillow on a nightly basis from December 2013 to October 2014...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2015)

I just submitted cropped porn to a University art exhibition. Will it be selected? Will anybody find the original? Stay tuned.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 13, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I just submitted cropped porn to a University art exhibition. Will it be selected? Will anybody find the original? Stay tuned.



As if that hasn't happened before.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 13, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I just submitted cropped porn to a University art exhibition. Will it be selected? Will anybody find the original? Stay tuned.



yuck


----------



## Atemis (Feb 13, 2015)

Why crop it? If you really want your work to stand out you should just send them a close up of the wang.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 13, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I just submitted cropped porn to a University art exhibition. Will it be selected? Will anybody find the original? Stay tuned.




That's kind of a jackass thing to do. 
Hilarious. 
But a jackass thing to do.


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I _MAY_ have suggested to one of my co-workers today that I was into S&M.
> 
> I closed a certain line of conversation by jokingly-not-jokingly saying "it's always the quiet ones...".
> 
> ...



That's the fun shit! Same with Fallow's porn!

It's the strangers who don't know ya' who you can be the craziest and most open with. They're either never gonna see you again, or you're gonna form the best temporary friendship -ever-.
Heck, colleague back in London spotted my FriskyFerals screensaver on my laptop and we got into a conversation about the kind of stuff I write and the people who pay me to produce it. Kickass.


----------



## Feste (Feb 13, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I just submitted cropped porn to a University art exhibition. Will it be selected? Will anybody find the original? Stay tuned.



Hey, so long as it doesn't involve pissing in a cup, it's fine. Still have that damn image stuck in my head whenever I think of college art.....Damn you Bard...


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 13, 2015)

If someone makes a furry version of 2 girls 1 cup (I'm sure someone has), I am going to publicly kill myself in anthrocon... :V


----------



## Selachi (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been meaning to change my avatar to what shteev currently has as his for a while now. Now i'm kicking myself. Dammit.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm terrified of animals. I try to keep a happy demeanor around them but they intimidate me.

Lax animals are the pets for me.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 14, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> I'm terrified of animals.



I think you may be in the wrong fandom then, hon. |:


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 14, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I think you may be in the wrong fandom then, hon. |:



Cue in Zoophobia comment and it prolly not being such a problem.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 14, 2015)

When I'm really down im my depression, I find myself in dark places of the Internet. Usually /r/morbidreality and /r/watchpeopledie. I'm not into gore or anything like that, and it's not even about that. But I just have this fascination with the way life gets snuffed out by one means or another. I'm not sure why, but I think it's like...my way of coping? As if to say, "yes, your life sucks. but it could suck WORSE for the very rest of your short life. be greatful you're not dead. no need to rush to the finish line. it may come rushing up to you one day and there'll be nothing you can do to stop it."


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 14, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> When I'm really down im my depression, I find myself in dark places of the Internet. Usually /r/morbidreality and /r/watchpeopledie. I'm not into gore or anything like that, and it's not even about that. But I just have this fascination with the way life gets snuffed out by one means or another. I'm not sure why, but I think it's like...my way of coping? As if to say, "yes, your life sucks. but it could suck WORSE for the very rest of your short life. be greatful you're not dead. no need to rush to the finish line. it may come rushing up to you one day and there'll be nothing you can do to stop it."


Wow.. I do that same thing.


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm eating what may be the most depressing meal of all time. ;D

It's 3am, pitch dark, on Valentine's day, eating reheated microwaveable frozen pasta and potato chips while watching Archer. I have BJs waiting in the freezer.

Frankly, I love it.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2015)

Im spending valentines day hunting around some forest chasing people down and ripping them up and eating them, Evolve is fun as fuck.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 14, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm eating what may be the most depressing meal of all time. ;D
> 
> It's 3am, pitch dark, on Valentine's day, eating reheated microwaveable frozen pasta and potato chips while watching Archer. I have BJs waiting in the freezer.
> 
> Frankly, I love it.



We can make this a contest, bro, and I think my Valentine's day meal was more pathetic.

2AM, eating a bowl of Lidl oven-cooked popcorn chicken pieces (you get between 27 and 29 pieces per box), and nothing else, while watching and posting in a Livestream on Twitch. While also sewing a Stingmon plushie which is DEFINITELY NOT being made for eventual cuddling.

And you know the worst part? My internet was shitty last night so the Livestream wouldn't load properly.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 14, 2015)

I confess I'm just posting this because I wanted to post something; I've been sorta bored lately.


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> We can make this a contest, bro, and I think my Valentine's day meal was more pathetic.
> 
> 2AM, eating a bowl of Lidl oven-cooked popcorn chicken pieces (you get between 27 and 29 pieces per box), and nothing else, while watching and posting in a Livestream on Twitch. While also sewing a Stingmon plushie which is DEFINITELY NOT being made for eventual cuddling.
> 
> And you know the worst part? My internet was shitty last night so the Livestream wouldn't load properly.



Screw the contest, let's cuddle together with our shitty food and watch a screen. :3?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> That's kind of a jackass thing to do.
> Hilarious.
> But a jackass thing to do.



In my defense it's just an anatomical drawing of the back; you'd never know.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2015)

BRN said:


> I have BJs waiting in the freezer.



You mouthfuck dead bodies? 0:


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> You mouthfuck dead bodies? 0:



I pretty much host motherless


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 14, 2015)

I usually order papa johns pizza and play my favorite video game every valentines day


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 14, 2015)

BRN said:


> I pretty much host motherless


I confess I don't know what this means...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm spending Valentine's day running a yard sale ._.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 14, 2015)

Confession:
i feel bad for having this opinion but...
is it wrong to assume everyone design their own avatars? Especially on an art site!? Granted, these forums are only loosely based on the main site but i feel kinda ripped off by users who use others' artwork or straight up logos and characters from popular fiction. it just feels like...false advertising.

i dunno, maybe it's just that i've always designed my own online "appearance" (for better or worse) or perhaps it's because i identify people visually by the images they use. Either way, i feel bad because i know not everyone out there has the talent, confidence or resources (only one of which i have) to make their own avatars. -but it's just so annoying when i see someone's avatar, get all excited, check out  their gallery and find scribbles, stick-figures or nothing at all.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 14, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I don't know what this means...



A website that hosts videos and images of horrifyingly illegal shit
i went there once when i was younger and accidentally stumbled across a very real video of rape and never went back


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession:
> i feel bad for having this opinion but...
> is it wrong to assume everyone design their own avatars? Especially on  an art site!? Granted, these forums are only loosely based on the main  site but i feel kinda ripped off by users who use others' artwork or  straight up logos and characters from popular fiction. it just feels  like...false advertising.
> 
> i dunno, maybe it's just that i've always designed my own online  "appearance" (for better or worse) or perhaps it's because i identify  people visually by the images they use. Either way, i feel bad because i  know not everyone out there has the talent, confidence or resources  (only one of which i have) to make their own avatars. -but it's just so  annoying when i see someone's avatar, get all excited, check out  their  gallery and find scribbles, stick-figures or nothing at all.



There's plenty of people around who are positively good artists of whatever sort that still use avatars from other sources.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession:
> i feel bad for having this opinion but...
> is it wrong to assume everyone design their own avatars? Especially on an art site!? Granted, these forums are only loosely based on the main site but i feel kinda ripped off by users who use others' artwork or straight up logos and characters from popular fiction. it just feels like...false advertising.
> 
> i dunno, maybe it's just that i've always designed my own online "appearance" (for better or worse) or perhaps it's because i identify people visually by the images they use. Either way, i feel bad because i know not everyone out there has the talent, confidence or resources (only one of which i have) to make their own avatars. -but it's just so annoying when i see someone's avatar, get all excited, check out  their gallery and find scribbles, stick-figures or nothing at all.



I confess that I went to your FurAffinity gallery and found that it's empty.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> A website that hosts videos and images of horrifyingly illegal shit
> i went there once when i was younger and accidentally stumbled across a very real video of rape and never went back


Eugh.
But thanks for clarifying what it means anyway.



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I went to your FurAffinity gallery and found that it's empty.


Ouch.
EDIT: but maybe they've got another art page elsehwere?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I went to your FurAffinity gallery and found that it's empty.



Thats fucking hilarious omg


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 14, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Eugh.
> But thanks for clarifying what it means anyway.
> 
> 
> ...






It's still mildly contradicting when they complained about empty art pages/etc and they linked to their own which is just as empty.
I don't know,it just seems like the whole 'pot calling the kettle black' thing.

But anyways.

I confess that I can't stand Winter,but I don't think I'd ever be able to move from Wisconsin or stay away for very long.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 14, 2015)

I would totally become a cannibal in a post-apocalyptic world. Meat is meat, and humans are far easier to hunt than forest creatures!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I would totally become a cannibal in a post-apocalyptic world. Meat is meat, and humans are far easier to hunt than forest creatures!



Human flesh can transmit weird diseases, like the papua new guinean laughing sickness.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession:
> i feel bad for having this opinion but...
> is it wrong to assume everyone design their own avatars? Especially on an art site!? Granted, these forums are only loosely based on the main site but i feel kinda ripped off by users who use others' artwork or straight up logos and characters from popular fiction. it just feels like...false advertising.
> 
> i dunno, maybe it's just that i've always designed my own online "appearance" (for better or worse) or perhaps it's because i identify people visually by the images they use. Either way, i feel bad because i know not everyone out there has the talent, confidence or resources (only one of which i have) to make their own avatars. -but it's just so annoying when i see someone's avatar, get all excited, check out  their gallery and find scribbles, stick-figures or nothing at all.


Suddenly I'm tempted to draw my own version of a bound, helpless underage furry Sonic slave with giant feet


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Suddenly I'm tempted to draw my own version of a bound, helpless underage furry Sonic slave with giant feet


Knowing the way you draw, I think it'd come out just fine.
I've also drawn my own art that I could honestly use for an avatar, but I don't really feel like using it.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 14, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Human flesh can transmit weird diseases, like the papua new guinean laughing sickness.



Pretty sure I won't be eating meat that is that exotic. And definitely not human brains. Gotta avoid those nasty little prions!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 14, 2015)

Currently, I'm in full 'my parents are not at home... but I have homework' mode, another name for procrastination.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession:
> i feel bad for having this opinion but...
> is it wrong to assume everyone design their own avatars? Especially on an art site!? Granted, these forums are only loosely based on the main site but i feel kinda ripped off by users who use others' artwork or straight up logos and characters from popular fiction. it just feels like...false advertising.
> 
> i dunno, maybe it's just that i've always designed my own online "appearance" (for better or worse) or perhaps it's because i identify people visually by the images they use. Either way, i feel bad because i know not everyone out there has the talent, confidence or resources (only one of which i have) to make their own avatars. -but it's just so annoying when i see someone's avatar, get all excited, check out  their gallery and find scribbles, stick-figures or nothing at all.



 Well shit, there are people like me who can't draw a straight line.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 14, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> When I'm really down im my depression, I find myself in dark places of the Internet. Usually /r/morbidreality and /r/watchpeopledie. I'm not into gore or anything like that, and it's not even about that. But I just have this fascination with the way life gets snuffed out by one means or another. I'm not sure why, but I think it's like...my way of coping? As if to say, "yes, your life sucks. but it could suck WORSE for the very rest of your short life. be greatful you're not dead. no need to rush to the finish line. it may come rushing up to you one day and there'll be nothing you can do to stop it."



I saw an accident this morning. A kid laying on the ground being wrapped up by paramedics, his family around him. I saw his little brother crying with his hands on his head. That face. Later I saw the flight crew preparing the helicopter.

I do the opposite. When I see that kind of thing I just know there isn't anything _I_ can do, and I feel helpless. I never need to be reminded what's coming.

I have to work, leave nothing unsaid, nothing undone. While there is life, there is hope, so I must do everything I can before the destroyer comes.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 14, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Later I saw the flight crew preparing the helicopter.
> 
> I do the opposite. When I see that kind of thing I just know there isn't anything _I_ can do, and I feel helpless. I never need to be reminded what's coming.
> 
> I have to work, leave nothing unsaid, nothing undone. While there is life, there is hope, so I must do everything I can before the destroyer comes.



Darkly poetic...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession:
> i feel bad for having this opinion but...
> is it wrong to assume everyone design their own avatars? Especially on an art site!?



Yep. 

Cuz some of us like to pay artists to draw a fun piece for us to make as an avatar. I've even had a friend make me one as a gift. Also, I find it a lil funny that you expect everyone to be a DaVinci on FA. This fandom is so heavily based off sharing, buying, gifting art that you come off as grossly naive.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Pretty sure I won't be eating meat that is that exotic. And definitely not human brains. Gotta avoid those nasty little prions!


Prions are not brain-exclusive when it comes to infection. They affect the brain of the sickened, but that's that.

Mad Cow Disease is a prionic disease that appeared because they used to feed fried beef to cows to help with certain elements in their diet. Considering the lovely hearts of people going for as much profit for as little pay as possible, they wouldn't spoil the cows with brain-exclusive items (not to mention brain has less of the elements they were going for anyway). 
I used the MCD as an example because I've studied it in college and I know more about animal diseases than human ones, but the pathological principles are pretty much the same in all the living world. It's the symptoms that differ.

Tl:dr - prionic diseases are gained from any body part. Just don't eat any kind of ape.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, I learned that from that episode of the X-files about the immortal cannibals...haha

The chances of me actually consuming someone with a prion disease is pretty low, though. Definitely not worth any level of real concern.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Confession:
> i feel bad for having this opinion but...
> is it wrong to assume everyone design their own avatars? Especially on an art site!? Granted, these forums are only loosely based on the main site but i feel kinda ripped off by users who use others' artwork or straight up logos and characters from popular fiction. it just feels like...false advertising.
> 
> i dunno, maybe it's just that i've always designed my own online "appearance" (for better or worse) or perhaps it's because i identify people visually by the images they use. Either way, i feel bad because i know not everyone out there has the talent, confidence or resources (only one of which i have) to make their own avatars. -but it's just so annoying when i see someone's avatar, get all excited, check out  their gallery and find scribbles, stick-figures or nothing at all.



It is a bit confusing at first, I give you that. I'm here for about 2 weeks now and it was quite odd at first to run into galleries composed of art obviously made by different artists altogether. Then I learned they were just posting things they commissioned and it made a lot of sense they would do so. Even avatars are commissioned from ppl to ppl. Saw very capable artists commissioning others for their avatars, which I guess was a form of curtsy I totally understand. ^^

After doing a few commissions myself already I even find it a bit hurtful when a commissioner doesn't post what I drew in their gallery cuz it makes me think I may have done something they don't like even when they say they do. (I'm a very insecure lil mongrel deep inside XD). While no one actually commissioned me for any avatars just yet, I would in fact be very proud to see ppl using them everywhere. :3

As for avatars that were not commissioned nor drawn by owners, furaffinity is a furry-based community far more than art-based, as you may think at a 1st glance. Art is just one means of expression used around here but is not the foundation. People here are basically people who like furries, animal characters of any kind. And if they like a certain character and the art of it is readily available for said purpose it makes sense they would use it.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Yeah, I learned that from that episode of the X-files about the immortal cannibals...haha
> 
> The chances of me actually consuming someone with a prion disease is pretty low, though. Definitely not worth any level of real concern.



It really only takes one and there would be plenty of easy-to-hunt animals around. Farm animal these days are totally unequipped for survival in the wild. Also many breeds of pets. 
Eating human meat would be far more risky than any other animal because any disease agent they may hold is already adapted to your species. There's a limited number of diseases you can take from animals but it's obviously a waaaay smaller number than what you can get from humans... Cannibalism is a good way to stay alive when there's nothing else around to eat because between starvation and any diseases you may catch there's really no competition... but when you have a varied diet offer, I find it incredibly silly to go for humans 1st just because they may seem easier to hunt.

[edit: as someone with medical training I must insist tv shows and movies and belletristicare really not very reliable sources of information. I can't remember how many times I went raging from some stupid thing they said in a movie just to make the plot work XD )


----------



## Ieono (Feb 14, 2015)

I find the X-files to have impeccable and plausible scientific explanations for things. I mean, that is what Scully is there for in the first place. :V

And it may be silly to only go after humans, but it raises your badass factor in that shitty dystopian future, meaning that less fuckers will mess with you cause you're a frakkin' cannibal man!!!


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 14, 2015)

personally I would hunt you down first just to make sure my loved ones stay safe. Dogs and bears are predictable animals. Can be avoided with a few logical safety rules taught to everyone in the community. Humans are a far greater threat as they are unpredictable therefore if would be best to clean the area of those 1st.

Humans generally destroy what they fear with a greater passion than anything else, if you come to think of it.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 14, 2015)

when I say cleaning area of humans I mean aggressive humans, such as your supposed self. We are a social species and  thrive as social groups so I personally would only get rid of the aggressive deviants. Anyone else would be useful to have around one way or another.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr Moon ate humans in day z and he was okay


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 14, 2015)

yes, I totally find a game character to be a reliable example. Shame on me :v


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 14, 2015)

Good im glad youre learning


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 14, 2015)

Like i said, i feel bad for having that outlook. LOL i KNOW that not everyone can make their own avatars. i can totally understand aaaaaall the reasons why and i get that but it's still frustrating whenever i find an awesome user avatar with an empty gallery.


As for my artwork : TouchÃ©.


Oh, the irony! My artwork is all over the place if one knew where to look, but you're right, there's only a single posting in my FA gallery as of yet. There'll be more there soon. i used to have a full gallery on several other sites and i've always been represented by my own artwork online but i wouldn't expect anyone to know that since i simply haven't posted here. -and while it certainly may not be obvious, my avatar wasn't drawn by another (better/better known) artist or sport a popular anime character.


i mean no offense to those who use other artists to represent themselves! LOL it's just annoying, ya know?! This is an art-centric website, after all. is it wrong to have at least some expectation that some users might represent themselves with their own art? Of course i don't expect every user to do that but if i see a sweet av, i'm probably gonna take a peek in your gallery.


if you're hungry and you're out looking for Lucky Charms and find knock-off derivative in a similar looking box, you still might buy it with the hopes that i might be good. -but after buying the fiftieth fuckin' box and finding only Cheerios, you're gonna feel disappointed. ...and weary of all the Lucky Charms boxes.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> This is an art-centric website, after all. is it wrong to have at least some expectation that some users might represent themselves with their own art?



Not at all, I feel the same way. But then again, this is the forum part of the site. People usually treat avatars on forums like their outfits, to reflect parts of their persona and interests.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> LOL i KNOW that not everyone can make their own avatars.



I see you are missing a vital point as well. Some people are fans of other's work. And would like that as their avatar. They can draw well. Some popufurs put up art from other great artists as their own avi. And I guess you don't like that because you falsely assume that they created that avatar. 

Well, if you would scroll down their profile, 9/10 ppl actually say who made their icon. So problem solved I guess.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Like i said, i feel bad for having that outlook. LOL i KNOW that not everyone can make their own avatars. i can totally understand aaaaaall the reasons why and i get that but it's still frustrating whenever i find an awesome user avatar with an empty gallery.
> 
> 
> As for my artwork : TouchÃ©.
> ...



I have this odd feeling you didn't quite read all the replies ppl gave u :v


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Like i said, i feel bad for having that outlook. LOL i KNOW that not everyone can make their own avatars. i can totally understand aaaaaall the reasons why and i get that but it's still frustrating whenever i find an awesome user avatar with an empty gallery.
> 
> 
> As for my artwork : TouchÃ©.
> ...



I confess that I'm curious about your art and I think you should link us to some of your work.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 14, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i mean no offense to those who use other artists to represent themselves! LOL it's just annoying, ya know?! This is an art-centric website, after all. is it wrong to have at least some expectation that some users might represent themselves with their own art? Of course i don't expect every user to do that but if i see a sweet av, i'm probably gonna take a peek in your gallery.



I can't draw to save my life xD I think it would be a disservice to the community if I attempted to do so, instead I write stories based around my fursona and furrydom in general and add them to my FA Gallery, I have art on my gallery all done by other FA artists, all rightfully credited of course, I'd be sorely lost without them.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm more of a drawer. Although a lot of people consider my fursona's biography to be good, I'm not that great of a writer


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 15, 2015)

I sneezed and turned my head and my entire shirt sleeve got coated in snot


----------



## Ieono (Feb 15, 2015)

Been spending waay too much time on the boat, on the computer, instead of going ashore. Hah, old habits are creeping back with a fierceness.


----------



## Wolfsky (Feb 15, 2015)

Let's see just to be unique and weird.  Lol.  I've always wanted to have a relationship with an anthropomorphic husky and bear.  Wish Charzard was real cause he is just so fucking cute.  Never really masturbated in public except public restrooms when I was horny as hell.  And it is my dream to put on a fursuit and bring my fursona to life because I think fursuiters who do that are fucking cute and I want to hug them a day. XD


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 15, 2015)

Heard there are ppl who create something called Tulpa to make certain similar ideas close to happening... 

Also thank you for not masturbating in public. Please keep to the habit :v


----------



## KyryK (Feb 15, 2015)

JavaLeen said:


> Heard there are ppl who create something called Tulpa to make certain similar ideas close to happening...
> 
> Also thank you for not masturbating in public. Please keep to the habit :v


After a very quick google search it seems i created a form of Tulpa in the past, i tricked my brain into seeing a holographic tree in the living room that shrank as i walked through it. Damn i need to start reading up on occultism again, not that i believe in the supernatural it's just certain rituals and actions can get you into some very interesting states of mind.

Also you're no fun. :c


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone that masturbates in public needs their genitals burned shut.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 15, 2015)

KyryK said:


> After a very quick google search it seems i created a form of Tulpa in the past, i tricked my brain into seeing a holographic tree in the living room that shrank as i walked through it. Damn i need to start reading up on occultism again, not that i believe in the supernatural it's just certain rituals and actions can get you into some very interesting states of mind.
> 
> Also you're no fun. :c



I used to create tulpas by default when I was a kid. Even now when I sometimes roleplay my characters have a mind of their own and I'm more of an expression medium who only just nudges the characters in certain directions... sadly they don't often follow my guidance XD

I have a friend who's really into this Tulpa thing and he called me a murderer when he found out. XD

Also, guess not everyone can be as fun as otters. >)


----------



## KyryK (Feb 15, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Anyone that masturbates in public needs their genitals burned shut.


I'm now imagining you patrolling dogging sites in your fursuit with night vision goggles and a blow torch handing out brutal justice to public masturbaters.

For the love of God Batty leave the exhibitionist perverts be! Their genitals need not be reduced to cinder.



JavaLeen said:


> Also, guess not everyone can be as fun as otters. >)


... :mrgreen:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 15, 2015)

JavaLeen said:


> I have this odd feeling you didn't quite read all the replies ppl gave u :v


i read all the replies but i only addressed a few of them without quotes. Since i'm on mobile, i can't quote multiple posts or type more than a few lines before Safari flips out and crashes.


i understand the reasons why people use certain characters and images to represent themselves. That's not my problem.


i don't use Facebook but i know what it looks like. On the majority of Facebook profiles i see, users post faces and relevant imagery as their avatars. This makes sense. Companies and business profiles use corporate logos and their mascots, etc. Now imagine for a moment that nobody used actual photos or relevant pictures. if you wanted to look for an old friend on Facebook named John Smith, you'd have to spend significantly less time finding YOUR John Smith if you were searching by a profile photo instead of, say, a boatload of Dragonball portraits or Pony OCs.


i feel that way on deviantArt and FurAffinity sometimes. i strongly feel that in some places, your avatar should represent your talents and gallery. Your icon on Facebook should be your face. dA should be your art, and your FurAffinity avatar should sport your personal creation, if applicable, in your own style. Posting under the image of someone else -or someone else's art- in some contexts could potentially cause confusion. You'd fully expect a user on OkCupid to use his/her own mug for their dating profile, right?


it doesn't help every time, but it happens often enough to be a teeny bit annoying. Though, i openly admit, it's wholly my fault for making assumptions. i understand that everybody does things differently but it doesn't make my search for similarly styled artists any easier. :V


i'm not actively gritting my teeth. i'm not truly upset, or even THAT annoyed. Nor am i taking a stand against the lower-class plebs who can't design their own fursoni. This is, after all, a confession thread. Not all confessions are things to be proud of.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 15, 2015)

even strictly artistic communities, like deviantart, have people using avatars done by other artists. 
While I do make my own avatars indeed, I don't see why anyone else should do the same. Even as representative for one's artistic skill it's a bad idea. There's just so little you can fit in just one avatar and what you find attractive about your own art may not be what other people do. It's like expecting a someone's outer appearance to describe them fully in just one look. You just can't.

Then again I am not trying to change your opinion but merely explain the reality of facts. Just like other people said already: fA is a community-based site rather than just art, like you'd think on a 1st glance. while indeed confusing in a way, it's how this place works really.

I think there are other strictly-art-based furry sites out there but I never really had such a positive social experience in the few of those I visited, compared to fA. It's a counter-balance i guess: the art and galleries are confusing, but the people are nice and welcoming as long as you let them see you. ^^


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 15, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Anyone that masturbates in public needs their genitals burned shut.



You'll never stop me from jacking off in public bathrooms
ever
ill never be stoped 
im unstoppable


----------



## Misomie (Feb 15, 2015)

Is the jacking off in public bathrooms the reason so many people complain about men's bathrooms being filthy? Is there crusty toilet seats and globs of sperm in random places or something? If so, no wonder urinals are a thing. Filthy ejaculate-coated stalls.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 15, 2015)

Personally, I like seeing my art being used for avatars. There are a handful of FAF members running around here with stuff that I've done for them as avatars. It makes me happy that they like the art so much, they use it as their 'outfit' as others have mentioned. It's a confidence booster. c:




Misomie said:


> Is the jacking off in public bathrooms the reason so many people complain about men's bathrooms being filthy? Is there crusty toilet seats and globs of sperm in random places or something? If so, no wonder urinals are a thing. Filthy ejaculate-coated stalls.


I've heard more complaints about women's bathrooms, particularly malls and high schools. I trust I don't need to go into detail as to why.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 15, 2015)

No the bathrooms are filthy for other reasons..
we do a lot of weird shit in there 


Also urinals are inherently dirty and if you can inagine, theres a lot of "spray" that goes unseen


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw someone taking a crap in a urinal at McDonalds one time, he did it just because he could


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 15, 2015)

Dont speak of what happens in mens bathrooms
That's for us to know only
we need to keep girls wondering why our bathrooms reek of piss


----------



## Wolfsky (Feb 15, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Is the jacking off in public bathrooms the reason so many people complain about men's bathrooms being filthy? Is there crusty toilet seats and globs of sperm in random places or something? If so, no wonder urinals are a thing. Filthy ejaculate-coated stalls.



More than most times yes.  People, ment there is a thing called tissues and toilet appear.  USE IT.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 15, 2015)

I dunno about you but public masturbation must be an addiction rather than a kink, because only a true addict would masturbate in a nasty-ass public bathroom that hasn't seen a mop in a week.


----------



## Wolfsky (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I saw someone taking a crap in a urinal at McDonalds one time, he did it just because he could



I can honestly say that I want to do that someday to a store I absolutely despise.  Just to see their reaction.  I work at a fast food joint and long time ago before I came they had an elderly man come through many times.  Well this man has some slight issues.  Like not making it to the toilet in time to relieve himself of his bowels.  More than most times you would find a nice surprise on the floor for the whole world to see. How they cleaned that shit up and who even did it just baffles me.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 15, 2015)

AlexInsane said:


> I dunno about you but public masturbation must be an addiction rather than a kink, because only a true addict would masturbate in a nasty-ass public bathroom that hasn't seen a mop in a week.



It is
There's a hot guy that works at Tim's and i go in to look at him
what i do or dont do in the bathroom afterwards is between me and a public forum and nobody else's business


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 15, 2015)

JavaLeen said:


> Also, guess not everyone can be as fun as otters. >)



There's no fun quite like otter fun c:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 15, 2015)

i think it was (in fact i'm sure it was) Louis CK that said he doesn't masturbate anymore. He just "kneads it down 'til it goes away." This is pretty close to my *AHEM* habits. i've only done the deed twice away from my home, neither of which i'm proud of and both for just the reason mentioned above. Both were quick, both were clean and neither were very much enjoyed.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 15, 2015)

I confess I have too much shame, but no willpower to combat its causes.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 15, 2015)

Sometimes I get in a bad mood and go days without speaking a word.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sure most of you have done this before... I spent an entire day naked (while I was home alone)


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 15, 2015)

I have had a lazy day, it's 10:38pm and I'm just about to get in the shower. I actually can't stand being dirty as well. >.>


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I'm sure most of you have done this before... I spent an entire day naked (while I was home alone)



I... have never done this. I don't like spending time fully naked. I would always prefer to have SOME clothing on.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 15, 2015)

A few weeks before I joined faf I lurked about 100 pages of this thread and kept saying I'll make an account tomorrow but got paranoid for stupid reasons e g friends find out , they probably think I'm a furry but don't use that term , my parents find out , that would be awkward but easily explained , { another generic reason of paranoia} and no I'm not blabbing about " coming out" this is an internet( to me) fandom dammit


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I'm sure most of you have done this before... I spent an entire day naked (while I was home alone)



Yep, I've done this.  But then again, I've gone camping and spent an entire day naked.  (Gay clothing optional campground)


----------



## Ieono (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I'm sure most of you have done this before... I spent an entire day naked (while I was home alone)



Mmmm...I am picturing that. You are such a handsome young man too~â™¥ 

Hahaha jk


----------



## Luki (Feb 15, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I... have never done this. I don't like spending time fully naked. I would always prefer to have SOME clothing on.


I just... don't feel comfortable without any clothing on :T

I've never done it either.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 15, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Mmmm...I am picturing that. You are such a handsome young man too~â™¥
> 
> Hahaha jk



You're such a flirt monkey boy V:

But I digress, I can't really be naked too much, for I feel awkward


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> A few weeks before I joined faf I lurked about 100 pages of this thread and kept saying I'll make an account tomorrow but got paranoid for stupid reasons e g friends find out , they probably think I'm a furry but don't use that term , my parents find out , that would be awkward but easily explained , { another generic reason of paranoia} and no I'm not blabbing about " coming out" this is an internet( to me) fandom dammit



If my parents found out that I was a furry, it would be very easy for them to make them not care. Probably because they haven't been courrupted by the stereotypes


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

About me spending a whole day naked. My parents and 3 little siblings were out of town that day so I had the whole house to myself, and it was on a Saturday so no school. And since I live in a rural area on a large plot of land with a lot of trees surrounding my house, it was very easy for me to get away with being nude the whole day.

I also spent 2/3rds of that day playing Super Smash Bros Wii U and Destiny on the PS4, and considering how sweaty I get when I play both of those games, being naked helped me to cool off while playing


----------



## Ieono (Feb 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You're such a flirt monkey boy V:



How rude!



BlitzCo said:


> and considering how sweaty I get when I play both of those games, being naked helped me to cool off while playing



Oh my!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 15, 2015)

I confess I wasted my entire weekend.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2015)

Shamallamadingdong


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 15, 2015)

I like peeing outside late at night.


----------



## Feste (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> About me spending a whole day naked. My parents and 3 little siblings were out of town that day so I had the whole house to myself, and it was on a Saturday so no school. And since I live in a rural area on a large plot of land with a lot of trees surrounding my house, it was very easy for me to get away with being nude the whole day.
> 
> I also spent 2/3rds of that day playing Super Smash Bros Wii U and Destiny on the PS4, and considering how sweaty I get when I play both of those games, being naked helped me to cool off while playing



Dude, butt sweat on the couch is not cool. Everyone will know O.O

And yeah, I'm from the "I don't like to be naked" camp. Hell, I get shamed for taking off my shirt, there's no way I'm gonna feel comfortable with nothing XD>



Schwimmwagen said:


> I like peeing outside late at night.



Dear god yes. Nothing like a drunk pee in the woods where you can't see anything but your breath. Good times.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

Feste said:


> Dude, butt sweat on the couch is not cool. Everyone will know O.O
> .



It's not really a problem when you are one of the only people who sits on that couch and it's usually just my back that sweats when I play SSB/Destiny


----------



## Feste (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> It's not really a problem when you are one of the only people who sits on that couch and it's usually just my back that sweats when I play SSB/Destiny



Lol claimed the sweat with your butt sweat then X3. They're like best friends, you can't have the back sweat without the butt sweat. Where do you think it all goes at the end of the day....


----------



## Demensa (Feb 15, 2015)

I sometimes go for days without leaving my room :/


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 15, 2015)

Demensa said:


> I sometimes go for days without leaving my room :/



Depression or anxiety?
Both?


----------



## Demensa (Feb 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Depression or anxiety?
> Both?



I don't know, just really apathetic and 'dead' feeling, especially since I haven't had school for a while (or work).


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 15, 2015)

Demensa said:


> I don't know, just really apathetic and 'dead' feeling, especially since I haven't had school for a while (or work).



That's depression, doll. Banging the doldrums so to speak. Feeling empty and bored. Not quite sad---but something kinda like it. 


I suggest trying to get into an exercise routine. Or volunteer work to fill the time.


----------



## Adassai (Feb 15, 2015)

KyryK said:


> In the name of the Father, the Son, the Holy Ghost. Bless me, Father, for I have sinned. It's a day since my last confession.
> I overslept. I nearly missed my First Communion. My grandmother said I have standing up, North of Ireland, Presbyterian hair. I threw up my First Communion breakfast. Now Grandma says she has God in her backyard and what should she do.



Angela's Ashes?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm terrified to show my wifey new guitars on video calls...because I end up blurting out things like "Mmmm dat neck joint" and "Aww yusss ebony fretboard" and don't want her to think I have some weird guitar fetish


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

I think Wes Borland is a good guitarist


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I think Wes Borland is a good guitarist



He is...he just had the misfortune of being in a terrible band xD


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

Even though I do like Limp Bizkit, I will admit that they could be a very great band if they had someone besides Fred Durst as their frontman


----------



## Demensa (Feb 16, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> That's depression, doll. Banging the doldrums so to speak. Feeling empty and bored. Not quite sad---but something kinda like it.
> 
> 
> I suggest trying to get into an exercise routine. Or volunteer work to fill the time.



Yeah, exercise is definitely a good idea.  Long walks/jogs are great (when the weather isn't conducive to heat exhaustion), it's just getting into a regular routine that can be tricky.  
It can be tough to get the motivation to regularly do something like exercise, even when it's relatively simple and enjoyable. Kind of reminds me of this Hyperbole and a Half.

On a lighter note, I confess that I've never played a Zelda, Pokemon or Mega Man game.


----------



## Gator (Feb 16, 2015)

Demensa said:


> this Hyperbole and a Half.



wow
the middle part of this feels like my life


----------



## ShuTheGreat (Feb 16, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm terrified to show my wifey new guitars on video calls...because I end up blurting out things like "Mmmm dat neck joint" and "Aww yusss ebony fretboard" and don't want her to think I have some weird guitar fetish



I unashamedly have a guitar fetish


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 16, 2015)

i have a sneaking suspicion that i posted this already but...

Confession :
i think Queen's 'Bohemian Rhapsody' is waaay too overused, over-parodied, over-played and over-appreciated. That goes double for Journey's 'Don't Stop Believing'.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 16, 2015)

Check out Everyone and get to thinking.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 16, 2015)

ShuTheGreat said:


> I unashamedly have a guitar fetish



She seems pretty cool with it...but referring to guitars as "sexy" has got me into hot water in a few past relationships D:

Can't tell you how many times I said something like "Hey sexy~" and my gf would be like "...are you talking to me or your guitar?"...so that's why I'm scared to let that stuff slip now.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a thing for non-crude guys with a British accent.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

What is a british accent?

I like Jason Stathams accent


----------



## Ieono (Feb 16, 2015)

I like Russian accents the best. I love the way big burly Ruskies sound.

Brits sound so silly to me, haha. Especially Bristolians.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 16, 2015)

i worked with a Brit here in the US with a really heavy accent. We'd always have these long winded discussions and debates to pass the time at work. Problem was, i'm always open to new ideas and ways of thinking, so because of his accent and word choice, i would always side with him even if he was dead fuckin' wrong! i tell you, man, it was the accent! Every word out of this dude sounded so righteous and poetic!
He could read off the ingredients list off a gummy worms bag and i would hang on every word like it was the cure for cancer.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 16, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i worked with a Brit here in the US with a really heavy accent. We'd always have these long winded discussions and debates to pass the time at work. Problem was, i'm always open to new ideas and ways of thinking, so because of his accent and word choice, i would always side with him even if he was dead fuckin' wrong! i tell you, man, it was the accent! Every word out of this dude sounded so righteous and poetic!
> He could read off the ingredients list off a gummy worms bag and i would hang on every word like it was the cure for cancer.



In my case, I would've been laughing every time he'd speak a bit. I can't even listen to brits speak about anything intellectual, cause I just can't stop laughing at the way they sound. 

I blame French and Saunders.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 16, 2015)

Adassai said:


> Angela's Ashes?


Someone actually noticed! ^_^

Congratulations, you get an imaginary internet point.



belmonkey said:


> I have a thing for non-crude guys with a British accent.


Charmed to make your acquaintance old chap.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

I was really hungry so I ate some waffles and I ate them so fast that I got out of breath


----------



## Ieono (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I was really hungry so I ate some waffles and I ate them so fast that I got out of breath



What a fatty.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 16, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i think Queen's 'Bohemian Rhapsody' is waaay too overused, over-parodied, over-played and over-appreciated. That goes double for Journey's 'Don't Stop Believing'.



I agree... some things get to be classics for certain reasons but they get so over-played the reasons get forgotten. I mean, Queen had better songs than the bohemian Rhapsody and if you ask someone about this one why they play it instead of any other you'll get half assed answers like 'it's cool' or 'how can you not?' or 'everyone likes this' without actually having anyone actually think about it.



belmonkey said:


> I have a thing for non-crude guys with a British accent.





Ieono said:


> I like Russian accents the best. I love the way big burly Ruskies sound.



I LLLOOOVE accents, all accents. I think they're the sexiest thing right after long hair on dudes, and that one is a serious fetish of mine. XD


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

JavaLeen said:


> I LLLOOOVE accents, all accents. I think they're the sexiest thing right after long hair on dudes, and that one is a serious fetish of mine. XD



German gives me tachycardia. <3

Confession:

I put way, way, way too much creamer in my coffee.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

Ieono said:


> What a fatty.



*lays down on the bed*
*mouthbreathes*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 16, 2015)

*shoves a sock in your mouth and pinches your nose* 
DIE MOUTHBREATHER! SUFFER FOR YOUR CRIMES!


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

If youre gonna suffocate me why not just do it with a belt
I can deal with being gagged, that won't stop me and my crimes
youre gonna have to punish me worse than that


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 16, 2015)

/goes get some popcorn fast


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

The only crime ive committed here is having a huge dick and devilishly good looks
Let it be known, people
Dont forget that I'm being punished for something unjust and that I have no control over
Never let them live this down


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

You should be punishing me Volk ;v


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You should be punishing me Volk ;v



I will once I break out of these handcuffs

[yt]fpXbEVT7o4U[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 16, 2015)

Hahahahah! I remember that Cops episode. 

You are going to need more than a midget in handcuffs to stop me


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 16, 2015)

The question I have. Why run? You obviously don't have longer legs.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

My favourite part is when you can hear the cop laughing as he's climbing the pole


----------



## Synec (Feb 16, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> The question I have. Why run? You obviously don't have longer legs.


i dunno, he had some mad sway when he was swingin' around. you could probs leverage that into some sick backflips over knee high fences...


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 16, 2015)

I've barely been on the forums lately (past 2 weeks) with the FAF TeamSpeak being so active =/


----------



## Pyper (Feb 16, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> I've barely been on the forums lately (past 2 weeks) with the FAF TeamSpeak being so active =/



Same for me. I have been trying to pay attention to the forums still but the only time I do is when I am away from home and can't be on TeamSpeak.

Hi people on the forums.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 16, 2015)

TeamSpeak?


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> TeamSpeak?



My god you NEED to join. The conversations we get into sometimes are hilarious. And our games of CAH are weapons of mass destruction


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

I really regret that I never joined my school's color guard, as bad as they may be sometimes.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I really regret that I never joined my school's color guard, as bad as they may be sometimes.


If it is anything like the color guard at my old school, then it sucks. You probably dodged a bullet.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 16, 2015)

About half of the people in my high school a few years ago were actually dedicated to color guard/marching band. The other half weren't willing to put in the work. We could have done so much more.
I guess that comes naturally with public school: not everyone is going to care.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> If it is anything like the color guard at my old school, then it sucks. You probably dodged a bullet.



Most of the girls love it.
But the guard director is shitty (she rifles worse than I do).

But even then... I still would've liked to... At least once...
I learned everything just by watching them...


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been chewing on my mic ever since I joined the teamspeak and... I broke it.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not a very likable person. I've made my peace with that a long time ago, so I don't get offended when other people don't like me unless it's someone I find really interesting.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I'm not a very likable person. I've made my peace with that a long time ago, so I don't get offended when other people don't like me unless it's someone I find really interesting.


I liek yooh Ieono. â˜º

I confess I feel like I am not achieving much in life. :0


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I liek yooh Ieono. â˜º
> 
> I confess I feel like I am not achieving much in life. :0



Gratitude. You are quite likable. 

If you feel that way, then perhaps you should hold fast to your goals, and let them give you the strength and patience you need to face the future.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 17, 2015)

Staying up late / being sleep-deprived makes me loopy and feel like I love / am interested in everything. It's probably the closest I'll ever be to being drunk; I pretty much hate all alcohol.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 17, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I pretty much hate all alcohol.


Ooh! Yay! So do I. 
I avoid it like the plague, You can almost consider it a phobia for how much I disagree with its existence and what it does to people.

Edit: I confess I get overly excited when someone shares one of my ideals.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 17, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Ooh! Yay! So do I.
> I avoid it like the plague, You can almost consider it a phobia for how much I disagree with its existence and what it does to people.
> 
> Edit: I confess I get overly excited when someone shares one of my ideals.



How many years of school do you have left?


----------



## Kleric (Feb 17, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> How many years of school do you have left?


Still on my 1st year of online classes, so 3 and a half years before I get my Bachelor's Degree.
Edit: Wait, why?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

More EHS today. ... yesssss great
this time it was the sound of someone yelling my name


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 17, 2015)

I despise social interaction with anyone from my school , I'd rather fight a bunch of rabid foxes then goto the sports centre where they all hang out


----------



## Mischief_Mitten (Feb 17, 2015)

I used to sometimes get mistaken for a woman on the street and had guys hit on me in the street until I cut my hair.

It always got awkward when I had to open my mouth and say that I'm actually a guy. 

One time I mumbled out a response after a few guys hit on me on the street and they just looked at me kind of shocked, while I quickly scampered away from them.


----------



## Pyper (Feb 17, 2015)

I confess that I don't post a lot on the forums because I don't want to get in between a conversation that a few other people are having. I occasionally have some input into some convos but hold back because I don't think my input is necessary.


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 17, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I confess that I don't post a lot on the forums because I don't want to get in between a conversation that a few other people are having. I occasionally have some input into some convos but hold back because I don't think my input is necessary.


I don't post much anymore either. Now that the TeamSpeak is popping, I cannot shake the feeling of insignificance of anything that I post.


----------



## shteev (Feb 17, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> I don't post much anymore either. Now that the TeamSpeak is popping, I cannot shake the feeling of insignificance of anything that I post.



 

Don't feel that way! Us Teamspeak-ers definitely appreciate your activity here


----------



## Pyper (Feb 17, 2015)

That is why I remind myself that my voice and what I say is only as insignificant as I make it out to be. It is what keeps me going when I think that what I say doesn't matter. Other people can't determine your significance in a conversation. If that were so, I don't think very many people would be posting on the forums. I would encourage anyone to remain active in the forums no matter how difficult it is for some.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

I confess I've lately not been in the mood to do my homework.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Feb 17, 2015)

I try not to ever judge an entire population based on one person, but I'm tempted to do so after what I experienced. I met this brony and tried to be nice by talking to him. He was holding one of the ponies in his arm and I forgot her name and that's when he starting talking shit about furries and how "we're all the same". I brushed it off and he showed me his OC named Rain Runner and I asked him where was it's cutie mark and he FLIPPED TITS! Screaming and calling me rude and shit....I never felt so confused. Bronies are weird man.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I try not to ever judge an entire population based on one person, but I'm tempted to do so after what I experienced. I met this brony and tried to be nice by talking to him. He was holding one of the ponies in his arm and I forgot her name and that's when he starting talking shit about furries and how "we're all the same". I brushed it off and he showed me his OC named Rain Runner and I asked him where was it's cutie mark and he FLIPPED TITS! Screaming and calling me rude and shit....I never felt so confused. Bronies are weird man.



Oh maaan I wish I could've been there. I would not be able to stop laughing. I love seeing super weird, awkward people lose their shit in pubic.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 17, 2015)

Charizard is a sexy beast
So is Typhlosion
So is Feraligatr


----------



## Gator (Feb 17, 2015)

Pyper said:


> I confess that I don't post a lot on the forums because I don't want to get in between a conversation that a few other people are having. I occasionally have some input into some convos but hold back because I don't think my input is necessary.



i feel like i'm late to the party, like a lot of conversation i come across is "you had to have been there to understand", so i just hang back.  especially in the comic thread.


----------



## Pyper (Feb 17, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i feel like i'm late to the party, like a lot of conversation i come across is "you had to have been there to understand", so i just hang back.  especially in the comic thread.



Yeah, I can understand that. When I am wanting to start a possible conversation in the same thread with others already talking, I will hold off from it. I just feel like an ass to just bust in and state something way off the topic of the time.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH TH....

Oh wait. Sorry.

/bursts in/

I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT SUCKERS

/leaves/


----------



## Pyper (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH TH....
> 
> Oh wait. Sorry.
> 
> ...



Well I can expect something like that to be ok with you Ayattar. You do like to play the ass of the forums. :V


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm kinda bummed again that the previous forums I used to hang out at are dead or dying. I keep opening tabs to check if any old friends or new faces have shown up, but nope. They're still ghost towns. I know people move on, but I miss even the short conversations.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm kinda bummed again that the previous forums I used to hang out at are dead or dying. I keep opening tabs to check if any old friends or new faces have shown up, but nope. They're still ghost towns. I know people move on, but I miss even the short conversations.



Memories...


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 17, 2015)

It's full-blown emo-mode for me whenever I don't do well on a quiz / exam. I have so much time available to study, but I just goof off during most of that time and wait until a day or two before an assessment to study; it's all my fault.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm going insane, I can't even be mad anymore, I just laugh
When I hear people around me, or when I hear the phone ring, I just want to crawl into a corner
Real people only exist to stress me out


----------



## Feste (Feb 17, 2015)

I kind of feel like I'm losing my mind tonight. I'm worried that my one chance at a relationship this year is slipping through my fingers. I just feel so god damn alone right now, and none of my thoughts are good. Seriously wondering if I should see a therapist or something.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

It never hurts anybody.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I've lately not been in the mood to do my homework.



Better hurry.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 18, 2015)

I will compulsively listen to really, really bad emo and goth industrial music from 2005-ish whenever I want to relive my glory days of being a little teenybopper emo/gothgirl. 
and occasionally I put on the stupid clothes and makeup and then debate going in public and inevitably remember that it is 2015 and I'm supposed to be a grown up but _dammit it was good to be a whiny angry black-clad and pierced little firecracker_
the shame runs deep.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

I used to be REALLY bad at twirling.
Just only last year.
Compare to:
This year.


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2015)

It's not like I want to give all of you who are having problems a hug.

I just kinda wish I could magically give you some of my own self-security. It's been a valuable asset ever since I shook off some depressive problems years back. Feel like more than a few of you deserve to not feel as bad as you say, you fine persons. 

SirRobby, you're an inspiration to me, you big lug.~


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 18, 2015)

You know staying on ALL my meds would probably help keep me up and at them. I'm trying to wait until I refill my hormones so I can get them all in one go, but I'm starting to feel like it's not worth it. But then again I get paid on the same day I refill my spiro so it's not like there's any point in not waiting a few more days... Might as well cash in on all this angst. Hopefully I'll be back on top of it soon though. 

I'm tremendously jealous of your self-assuredness, BRN, and I feel like I shouldn't. I feel like shit now, and my depressed head is all, "Look, you can't even feel good without pills. How sad." 

And now I'm getting all depressed that my happiness is dependant on six pills a day. Three in the morning. Three at night. 

God fucking damn I need to get to bed and quit this pity circle. Night all.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2015)

@Butterfly: thank you, thank you, thank you :3

@BRN: thank you to you as well!

@RedSavaege: yeah, I understand that sort of; you want to prove you truly can outmatch yourself but end feeling bad in the process because that pride somehow hurts, and it only ends in even more insecurity...

@SirRob: :c
What's going on, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 18, 2015)

This thread's giving me feels again.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 18, 2015)

Last night i sat by myself in the living room just staring at my hands. i was so fascinated with them and blown away by what i could do with them. i just kept twisting and twiddling my fingers and stretching my palms. i did that for...like...an hour.

i was BLOWN AWAY! ...and no, i wasn't high.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 18, 2015)

Do you ever find yourself becoming something you swore you never wanted to be? I swore I would never be like those chronic complainers who interacting with them makes me feel like I'm covered in energetic crud. But then I realize that there are times that I complain! What is the ironic deal?


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 18, 2015)

It tears me up when I can't do anything for someone, which is the case more often than not.




RedSavage said:


> You know staying on ALL my meds would probably help keep me up and at them. I'm trying to wait until I refill my hormones so I can get them all in one go, but I'm starting to feel like it's not worth it. But then again I get paid on the same day I refill my spiro so it's not like there's any point in not waiting a few more days... Might as well cash in on all this angst. Hopefully I'll be back on top of it soon though.
> 
> I'm tremendously jealous of your self-assuredness, BRN, and I feel like I shouldn't. I feel like shit now, and my depressed head is all, "Look, you can't even feel good without pills. How sad."
> 
> And now I'm getting all depressed that my happiness is dependant on six pills a day. Three in the morning. Three at night.



I've been off a couple months now waiting to get an appointment. It ain't worth it, take your medicine.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2015)

My grandpa and grandma were making anti gay adoption comments and, goddamnit, I confess I wanted to argue them back SO HARD.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2015)

BRN said:


> It's not like I want to give all of you who are having problems a hug.
> 
> I just kinda wish I could magically give you some of my own self-security. It's been a valuable asset ever since I shook off some depressive problems years back. Feel like more than a few of you deserve to not feel as bad as you say, you fine persons.
> 
> SirRobby, you're an inspiration to me, you big lug.~





Ariosto said:


> @SirRob: :c
> What's going on, if you don't mind sharing?


I don't want to talk about it in detail, but I've let some work/school related issues fester for over half a year, and the problem just keeps snowballing. I know I need to do something about it but I just get so much anxiety from it and I just think, I've made some mistakes that I can't recover from. I think, I need to start doing something about it now. Thanks for acknowledging me guys, I needed it badly.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 18, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You know staying on ALL my meds would probably help keep me up and at them. I'm trying to wait until I refill my hormones so I can get them all in one go, but I'm starting to feel like it's not worth it. But then again I get paid on the same day I refill my spiro so it's not like there's any point in not waiting a few more days... Might as well cash in on all this angst. Hopefully I'll be back on top of it soon though.
> 
> I'm tremendously jealous of your self-assuredness, BRN, and I feel like I shouldn't. I feel like shit now, and my depressed head is all, "Look, you can't even feel good without pills. How sad."
> 
> ...



Get on TS and we'll take the place of a few pills.  

In the we-make-you-happy way, not in the vore-ish way.  Just thought I'd clarify.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> @RedSavaege: yeah, I understand that sort of; you want to prove you truly can outmatch yourself but end feeling bad in the process because that pride somehow hurts, and it only ends in even more insecurity...



Yeah you know---I wasn't able to put my finger on it. But I think it may just be a bit of injured pride. I'm _not_ as indestructible as I thought. Not without some pills to help me along the way. 

Like most prideful endeavours, it's a bit foolish. If the pills help, then dammit. I've got something here that helps. 



jtrekkie said:


> I've been off a couple months now waiting to get an appointment. It ain't worth it, take your medicine.



I just called my pharmacy to have it transferred to another. Now that I'm in Stephenville all the time there's no point in having it at a cruddy local pharmacy. 



isuckatdrawing said:


> Get on TS and we'll take the place of a few pills.
> In the we-make-you-happy way, not in the vore-ish way.  Just thought I'd clarify.


Aw <33
I appreciate it but my wifi hotspot is dead on  data and I need to save it for text/calling. Since well. My parents disconnected my phone. 

It was about time I cut ties anyhow.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Blargh...


----------



## Kleric (Feb 18, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Blargh...


I know just what you mean jtrekkie...
*Platonic Hypothetical Hug*


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I used to be REALLY bad at twirling.
> Just only last year.
> Compare to:
> This year.



That flag of yours!   It looks like fire when you twirl it around. Just couldn't take my eyes off it. o3o
I do admit that I didn't watch the 1st video though. It was loading slow and you recorded it in an inside environment so I would just brace myself for flying objects and broken vases most the time when watching it so I spared myself. XD

I also had no idea this was called twirling. Saw a very beautiful twirling spectacle some angel worshipers did in my city last year and it was gorgeous. I didn't understand much of what they were trying to say about each angel they were twirling about but the whole show was magnificent. 
Do you have a group you're twirling with? 


on the other topic of depression, I won't talk about it.  I am in a cronical state of depression ever since late teens but I've gone past suicidal thoughts mainly because I have 2-3 ppl who would still hurt if I were to die, but I was never so bad as to get medicines for it so I would feel like a hypocrite to actually give any insights about this.

/bear hugs everyone


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm not a drummer but I still practice twirling and flipping drumsticks


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 18, 2015)

I did a terrible, terrible thing on Monday.

On Saturday, myself and my BFF went in my car for a change. She brought her auxiliary cable so we could listen to her music, but she left this (and a box of fudge) in my car because we were too excited about getting back to hers and starting the getting hammered.

So on Monday I realised this, and decided to take a round trip and drop it off to her after work. When I got to her place, she wasn't in. Called up, she said she was babysitting, so I said I would put the cable in her letterbox. It's an external letterbox outside her garden wall.

I didn't realise how deep that letterbox was. I might as well have dumped it in a river for how much she's gonna see of it again. Maybe, if she tried for several days, she MIGHT be able to fish it out with a wire hanger.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 18, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I did a terrible, terrible thing on Monday.
> 
> On Saturday, myself and my BFF went in my car for a change. She brought her auxiliary cable so we could listen to her music, but she left this (and a box of fudge) in my car because we were too excited about getting back to hers and starting the getting hammered.
> 
> ...



Surely, if she is your bff she will forgive you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

JavaLeen said:


> That flag of yours!   It looks like fire when you twirl it around. Just couldn't take my eyes off it. o3o
> I do admit that I didn't watch the 1st video though. It was loading slow and you recorded it in an inside environment so I would just brace myself for flying objects and broken vases most the time when watching it so I spared myself. XD
> 
> I also had no idea this was called twirling. Saw a very beautiful twirling spectacle some angel worshipers did in my city last year and it was gorgeous. I didn't understand much of what they were trying to say about each angel they were twirling about but the whole show was magnificent.
> ...



Technically it's colour guard.
And the flag IS fire designed XD
Oh, and nothing broke when I was inside. The most I've broken is several light bulbs.
Umm, I'm not in any group so far, groups of twirlers like me are called winter guards and I'm not in one YET


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm high right now


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 18, 2015)

There are things best kept to myself, but I feel weird decieving people even if it's for good reason.
I want to tell my other half and maybe my siblings a shameful secret, just have this impulsion to. But I know it won't be recieved well, so it would be pointless.
But I'm so bad at hiding things. Fucking hell.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2015)

I hate everyone.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2015)

Sauvignon said:


> I hate everyone.



That's so fucking sad


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That's so fucking sad



I hate you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2015)

Sauvignon said:


> I hate you.



Rofl you made me laugh, thanks, I love you <3


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Rofl you made me laugh, thanks, I love you <3



Oh, thank you. I may hate you, but I can still be cordial.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Technically it's colour guard.
> And the flag IS fire designed XD
> Oh, and nothing broke when I was inside. The most I've broken is several light bulbs.
> Umm, I'm not in any group so far, groups of twirlers like me are called winter guards and I'm not in one YET



That YET sounds promising. :>
Good luck! :>


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 18, 2015)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, thank you. I may hate you, but I can still be cordial.



I can live with that


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 18, 2015)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I try not to ever judge an entire population based on one person, but I'm tempted to do so after what I experienced. I met this brony and tried to be nice by talking to him. He was holding one of the ponies in his arm and I forgot her name and that's when he starting talking shit about furries and how "we're all the same". I brushed it off and he showed me his OC named Rain Runner and I asked him where was it's cutie mark and he FLIPPED TITS! Screaming and calling me rude and shit....I never felt so confused. Bronies are weird man.



Oh god this reminds me so much about the otaku vs brony fight that happened a while back at a yu gi oh tournament. It was so hilarious, i think i told it before in one of the rants threads...oh i got to find it.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> MODEDIT: As per our forum rules, any admission to illegal activity will be punished.  - Kalmor



_LAME_

There's much juicier stuff lurking in the dark corners of people's souls and I came here for _that._ This is just 300 pages of furries admitting they're gay or socially awkward (we already know... you're furries... fuck you). It's not terribly interesting. 

Would an anonymous confession thread be against the forum rules?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

JavaLeen said:


> That YET sounds promising. :>
> Good luck! :>



Thank you so much!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2virW4NmAtk&list=FL4qsioIc12GAtU8tsDCVOgw&index=10


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 18, 2015)

eh found the story but reading it back now i think i lied about some details.
Quick story: i got into s huge fight with some bronies because i won a game of yu gi oh and some weebs backed me up.
It was a great win for humanity that day. *patriotic music plays as i salute behind an murikan flag*


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

I used to and still sort of think bronies are a form of furries , I guess its the relation with animals , is this train of thought valid at all?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a cat that is so goddamn retarded that every day I seriously think about driving him as far out to the middle of nowhere as I can, and just letting him go.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 18, 2015)

Sauvignon said:


> I have a cat that is so goddamn retarded that every day I seriously think about driving him as far out to the middle of nowhere as I can, and just letting him go.



Is he a screamer? My male cat sits on the microwave and just yowls for no apparent reason. At 3:00 A.M.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2015)

Chellehound said:


> Is he a screamer? My male cat sits on the microwave and just yowls for no apparent reason. At 3:00 A.M.



Oh yes, extremely vocal, and for no reason.
1. He beats the living shit out of my older cat
2. He yowls... YOWLS at random shit, walls, shoes, etc.
3. Must scoop all his food onto the floor to be eaten.
4. Must wash his pawa in his water bowl, then dump it over because it is too dirty to drink
5. Cannot be touched with a hand. I can kick him, a dog can chew on him, and he doesn't care. Hand? Get the hell away from me.
6. Must check on his litter box at least every 15 minutes, just to see it
And more


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 18, 2015)

My cat does a lot of that shit (kinda 1, 2, 3, kinda 4). He's lucky he redeems himself by being sweet. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2015)

He isn't sweet. He is going to be homeless soon. I have said that every day for the past four years, but I haven't kicked him out yet.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 18, 2015)

You're doing god's work, son. Even asshole cats deserve a good home.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lied to my mom immensely about doing well in college


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I used to and still sort of think bronies are a form of furries , I guess its the relation with animals , is this train of thought valid at all?



A decent percentage of bronies are also furries. Unless something changed most aren't though. The ones that aren't just like the show and see the subculture as a way of 'reinventing cool'. Has little to do with the characters being animals. 

Pokemon is a franchise also based around animal characters and also has a huge cult following. Most pokemon fans aren't furries though and I don't think anybody would contest that (as an example).


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2015)

I just had to lance my finger, and I giggled uncontrollably when one of my co-workers fainted after I pushed yhe pus out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 19, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I just had to lance my finger, and I giggled uncontrollably when one of my co-workers fainted after I pushed yhe pus out of it.



Had to do that before.  It sucked.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2015)

One time I was breaking apart a chunk of frozen little fish so I could cook them for my cats to eat, and my hand slipped and smacked into one of their fins and really hurt but i thougth nothing of it
then a few days later i noticed what looked like a pimple on my finger, so i squeezed it and a hard ball of pus surrounding a piece of fin-bone came out of my finger


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ew. That's gross, man. In elementary school, I was always getting in trouble for behaviour reasons, and the teachers thought I had ADHD. My parents and I knew I was just really bored. Some classes still bore the shit out of me, but such is school. I get very kooky when bored.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> One time I was breaking apart a chunk of frozen little fish so I could cook them for my cats to eat, and my hand slipped and smacked into one of their fins and really hurt but i thougth nothing of it
> then a few days later i noticed what looked like a pimple on my finger, so i squeezed it and a hard ball of pus surrounding a piece of fin-bone came out of my finger



:shock: I would have been freaking out if that happened to me


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 19, 2015)

I cut my hand webbing on a plastic water bottle.

Plastic. Water. Bottle.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 19, 2015)

Back in 2nd grade, I was obsessed with playing Pokemon Blue and I was imitating the way Misty's sprite stands in the gym battle. Except I was imitating this stance while holding a chair during class and my teacher didn't like that too much


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 19, 2015)

And now both of my parents know that I'm a furry.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 19, 2015)

Poe was wrong, its waking up that sucks.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> One time I was breaking apart a chunk of frozen little fish so I could cook them for my cats to eat, and my hand slipped and smacked into one of their fins and really hurt but i thougth nothing of it
> then a few days later i noticed what looked like a pimple on my finger, so i squeezed it and a hard ball of pus surrounding a piece of fin-bone came out of my finger


When i was in high school i somehow managed to shove a stick into the crook of my arm while doing yard work. it went in so cleanly that i didn't even know it was in there for about 5 days or so. The stick formed a long painful lump about half the size of a pencil that paralleled my arm right in the center of where me elbow bent so i couldn't bend my arm. My mom took me to get it looked at but the doc was certain there wasn't anything in there and it was just scar tissue. Nobody believed me when i told them there was a god damn twig in my arm! That thing was in there DEEP and it stayed there for about a month before i awoke in the middle of the night to find my bed and PJs DRENCHED in the stickiest, nastiest pussiest bloody mess i'd ever scene! The stick poked out and crawled out of my arm while i slept! Fuckin' NASTY! Turns out the stick was only about the size of a toothpick but DAAAAAMN the mess it made.
The next morning i triumphantly presented the stick at the breakfast table. "See?! i TOLD you it was in there!"


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 19, 2015)

I have work in four hours, and I can't sleep because of my regular sleeping schedule. Screw this. lol


----------



## BRN (Feb 19, 2015)

Feels real good to see Spatel again, that fine guy.
And I love your disgusting injuries, folks. I have a picture of half my fingertip hanging separated from itself, and the scar that THAT one made is just fuckin' great. 

Couple of opinions on Bad Dragon, folks?



SkyboundTerror said:


> I have work in four hours, and I can't sleep because of my regular sleeping schedule. Screw this. lol



Ahahaa, shit. Man, I know your pain. I've been trying to fix my own sleeping schedule lately, right? I work the night shift, starting at 10:30 in the evening... today is the third day in a row I've woken up past 10:00pm.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 19, 2015)

I confess that even though I am no longer religious I still get annoyed at people who give uninformed attacks against Catholism. Maybe it is being from where I am from I dunno but I just feel like it is wrong to attack something based on something is completely wrong. And mixing threads I don't like the people of Catholism who attack the Neo Pagans but at the same time don't realise their "Christian" holidays are based off of pagan events >.>


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 19, 2015)

I confess I've just been zoned out for the past 2 hours doing very little, my mind has been an empty vacuum, only just looked at the time and saw it has gone 2pm, my energy to do anything today is just completely and utterly gone.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I confess I've just been zoned out for the past 2 hours doing very little, my mind has been an empty vacuum, only just looked at the time and saw it has gone 2pm, my energy to do anything today is just completely and utterly gone.


Sounds rough, you have a lot of work this morning? It's times like that when I love to take a nap.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 19, 2015)

I still need to clean out my computer, it probably is full of dust and cat hair.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 19, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Sounds rough, you have a lot of work this morning? It's times like that when I love to take a nap.



No, no work or school or anything, just felt rather empty today, don't feel depressed or unhappy or anything like that, just feel a bit weird.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> No, no work or school or anything, just felt rather empty today, don't feel depressed or unhappy or anything like that, just feel a bit weird.


You work out a lot? Sometimes your muscles can suffer from over use of you don't give them enough rest.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm a human being


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 19, 2015)

Atemis said:


> You work out a lot? Sometimes your muscles can suffer from over use of you don't give them enough rest.



No just had a disturbed sleep from ze father unit pulling up bathroom floor tiles and hammering away, but I couldn't quite wake up but I was fully aware of the banging going on, I'm feeling perfectly fine now though, but those few hours were just like an extreme sleepy daze.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 19, 2015)

I confess I'm starting to feel good again, and that makes me happy.
I also confess I like the fact SIX/BRN has been posting a little more these days :>
It's good to have him around.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> Back in 2nd grade, I was obsessed with playing Pokemon Blue and I was imitating the way Misty's sprite stands in the gym battle. Except I was imitating this stance while holding a chair during class and my teacher didn't like that too much



L M A O
WWHHHAAT


----------



## Pyper (Feb 19, 2015)

After telling my friends that I was a furry, they have embraced it and have wanted to be a part of it with me. They want to go to some cons with me when I first start going myself but I don't think that they are aware of me not wanting them to be a part of it. I appreciate that they want to go but I plan on making some friends and eventually being a part of the fandom without them. I am sure I am quite fortunate to have friends like this but I want this to actually become something I have for myself.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 19, 2015)

Pyper said:


> After telling my friends that I was a furry, they have embraced it and have wanted to be a part of it with me. They want to go to some cons with me when I first start going myself but I don't think that they are aware of me not wanting them to be a part of it. I appreciate that they want to go but I plan on making some friends and eventually being a part of the fandom without them. I am sure I am quite fortunate to have friends like this but I want this to actually become something I have for myself.


I can understand why you'd want this to be something you have for yourself, but in the very least, they are people you know that are showing interest in the same things as you. Maybe they can be people you go to the furmeets with to ease you into the environment, since they're a variable you know from outside the community and it might help with your anxiety. I know you want to do your own thing, but just don't shut them out or turn them away, when they've been supportive. You know what I mean?


----------



## Pyper (Feb 19, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I can understand why you'd want this to be something you have for yourself, but in the very least, they are people you know that are showing interest in the same things as you. Maybe they can be people you go to the furmeets with to ease you into the environment, since they're a variable you know from outside the community and it might help with your anxiety. I know you want to do your own thing, but just don't shut them out or turn them away, when they've been supportive. You know what I mean?



Yeah, I just don't want to drag them along with something that only I get any joy in. I am just afraid that it is something that they feel obligated to be a part of because I am. I am trying to prevent that from happening and it flopping and in turn ruining things for me. I feel bad for thinking this way because I haven't given it a shot to see if it is something they would actually enjoy. I just don't really know, I am probably just over thinking the situation of having my friends a part of this.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 19, 2015)

I find all the best music through technically filthy means.

For example, I only know about One because of Guitar Hero. I only know about Majestic because of American Dad.

Why can I not find great music through reputable means?


----------



## BRN (Feb 19, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Why can I not find great music through reputable means?



Wallet. 

Seriously though, hit up http://grooveshark.com, slap on something you know you like, and turn on the Radio feature. SO much great stuff comes from nowhere.~


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 19, 2015)

Speaking of music, I wish I had someone who shared my taste for opera close to me. I'm currently just going through my collection in my iPad and, damn, I wish I could just listen it with someone and comment, just comment and enjoy ourselves together because we share that..


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 19, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I find all the best music through technically filthy means.
> 
> For example, I only know about One because of Guitar Hero. I only know about Majestic because of American Dad.
> 
> Why can I not find great music through reputable means?



One like, Metallica's One? Good, now you have to listen to the first 5 albums from them, asap.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 19, 2015)

If you like Metallica, you may like Megadeth as well. Dave Mustaine, the frontman, was a founding member of Metallica. He was then kicked out for being a drunkard and causing trouble, and he ended up forming the speed metal band Megadeth soon after. I highly recommend Rust in Peace, and Countdown to Extinction is another album I really like. There are really only 3 Megadeth albums that feel weak. If you are checking them out, avoid Cryptic Writings, Risk, or The World Needs a Hero. Definitely avoid Risk. All of their other albums are fan-fucking-tastic, and I think you should check them out. Maybe you should see if your local library has them on CD, as you can easily rip the music to your computer from CD.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 19, 2015)

I like exploring wilderness areas with my dad, especially on forested hunting/hiking trips. It makes me feel like I'm some soldier, exploring a unknown planet.


and speaking of wilderness exploring, every time I go to a wilderness area, I always bring my Mosin-Nagant rifle and my K-bar, even on hiking trips. I have zero plans on getting killed by a mountain lion or a pissed off hog


----------



## Commie Bat (Feb 19, 2015)

I've wrote letters to people who I have screwed over/bullied in the past.  Mostly to make amends and become a better person.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2015)

For some reason,  the tails I make keep getting progressively larger. The first one was 16", then 20", 24", 29", 36" and the last one was 42"...at this pace the next one will be bigger than me D:


----------



## Demensa (Feb 20, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> For example, I only know about One because of Guitar Hero



The Guitar Hero phase was a significant step in my musical journey, no joke.
(though this was when I listened to a pool of around 400-500 songs, and I never listened to full albums, and downloading a few new songs was like some momentous event, and I was really into Metallica, Slayer, Pantera, etc...)

(N.B. this is embarrassing enough to be considered a confession.)


----------



## Atemis (Feb 20, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> I've wrote letters to people who I have screwed over/bullied in the past.  Mostly to make amends and become a better person.


Luring them into a false sense of security before you strike eh? You're ruthless, I like you.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 20, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> For some reason,  the tails I make keep getting progressively larger. The first one was 16", then 20", 24", 29", 36" and the last one was 42"...at this pace the next one will be bigger than me D:



Soon you will be nothing but tail! Just like me. Bahhahahaha!


----------



## BRN (Feb 20, 2015)

There ain't nothing wrong with showing off a bit o' tail.~


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 20, 2015)

I confess that I find it's weird that I've found out multiple people
have a crush on me.
Not weird in a bad way,I've just never experienced this 
and I've never seen myself as crush materiel,let alone crush materiel for multiple people.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 20, 2015)

Today, I was almost banned from the NerdCubed Minecraft server for stealing watermelons.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 20, 2015)

I confess that I was banned from a Minecraft server for stealing a hay bale.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 20, 2015)

I got banned by breaking a block of glass.

On a side note, a FAF minecraft server would be kickass


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 20, 2015)

I hate minecraft so much. I don't see how people can have so much fun on a building game with barely anything to do.
The people who create weird machines that play music have too much time on their hands and need to do something actually worthwhile.

Minecraft: the most overrated game ever made that shouldn't of gotten this popular


----------



## BRN (Feb 20, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I'm starting to feel good again, and that makes me happy.
> I also confess I like the fact SIX/BRN has been posting a little more these days :>
> It's good to have him around.



You made my night, sweet bueno hombre. <3

I've been having a little stress lately. Moving to Canada and taking on this night shift job has shut down a lot of my free time.. I've been working hard to fix that, and it's starting to pay off. It's good to have the forums to come back to and chill in this melting pot of friendship circles~

And heck, I get to be a charming pervert and get away with it here. Classiest motherfucker around.


Anyway - I'm thinking of quitting this job in April. The pros are that I get my social life and free time back. The cons are - obviously - money worries, financial security, and the risk of running out of things to occupy my time. I'd like to stay here as long as I can and I need money to do that, but I also want to enjoy my time and the job is getting in the way of that. Heh.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 20, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I hate minecraft so much. I don't see how people can have so much fun on a building game with barely anything to do.
> The people who create weird machines that play music have too much time on their hands and need to do something actually worthwhile.
> 
> Minecraft: the most overrated game ever made that shouldn't of gotten this popular



Ok I'm going to address this but I'm not trying to start an argument 
First , Minecraft is overrated nowadays , I mean honestly its on everything , Xbox , PlayStation hell its even on iPad.
But.I admit I still play modpacks with my friends , the modpacks can be fun , building a evil wizard toward and summoning volcano's and shit , but vanilla minecraft? Eh it got boring real fast


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 20, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> Ok I'm going to address this but I'm not trying to start an argument
> First , Minecraft is overrated nowadays , I mean honestly its on everything , Xbox , PlayStation hell its even on iPad.
> But.I admit I still play modpacks with my friends , the modpacks can be fun , building a evil wizard toward and summoning volcano's and shit , but vanilla minecraft? Eh it got boring real fast



Nope...i find even those to be boring. You can do so much on other games than vanilla Minecraft and your modded version too.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 20, 2015)

i confess that as soon as something i like gets popular, i don't want to like it anymore. it actually frustrates me that Minecraft got so big because it used to be like "my thing". Dragonball used to be "my thing" way back in the 80s and 90s because i was the only kid who knew what it was. As soon as it got picked up by Cartoon Network i lost virtually all interest. Come to think of it, Japanese animation altogether used to be "mine" before it got real popular here. Prior to the 2000s, anime was a mostly under-ground fandom known only by the deepest of sci-fi junkies and Japanese immigrants. -at least in my circles.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 20, 2015)

F





Shadow Jaeger said:


> Nope...i find even those to be boring. You can do so much on other games than vanilla Minecraft and your modded version too.



Eh i guess it comes down to personal tastes but I do see why some people don't like it , actually the only reason I still play it is because my friends do but I get bored of it to quickly now days to play for long , if you hate Minecraft never play roblox.ever.ever.it is ....so....horrible


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I hate minecraft so much. I don't see how people can have so much fun on a building game with barely anything to do.
> The people who create weird machines that play music have too much time on their hands and need to do something actually worthwhile.
> 
> Minecraft: the most overrated game ever made that shouldn't of gotten this popular



I liked Minecraft a few years ago, but I've stopped playing it now.

I think it's really overrated and I don't like the direction it's taken.

But I can't agree with the "do something worthwhile" thing. It's a thing that people do in their free time that most people use for stuff like TV anyway.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 20, 2015)

I confess that I went to the movies alone and saw Seventh Son. I have never felt such shame and regret.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 20, 2015)

BRN said:


> You made my night, sweet bueno hombre. <3
> 
> I've been having a little stress lately. Moving to Canada and taking on this night shift job has shut down a lot of my free time.. I've been working hard to fix that, and it's starting to pay off. It's good to have the forums to come back to and chill in this melting pot of friendship circles~
> 
> ...


Â¡De nada, seÃ±or Quilava!

I've no real words on job advice (never had one myself), but I hope you'll get to find one that pleases your needs (just maybe don't quit it until you where you'll land next!). On the meanwhile, I hope you keep enjoying your stay here! :>


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I got banned by breaking a block of glass.
> 
> On a side note, a FAF minecraft server would be kickass


I too was banned from a server for breaking windows. And yet somehow I got away with garden raiding, noob house griefing, and building a deathtrap near spawn. And yes, an active furry server in Minecraft would be awesome. The Furry Pound, which has a popular TF2 server, also has a Minecraft server, but in the few hours I was on there were no one else on the server.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 20, 2015)

The most I ever got was a 5 minute temp ban because I was arguing with an admin. They said something never happened, when I remember clearly even now that it did. I guess he didn't want to be wrong.

Anyway

I confess I paw off too much.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 20, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Anyway
> 
> I confess I paw off too much.


I confess I masturbate more than I wish I did.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 20, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> F
> 
> Eh i guess it comes down to personal tastes but I do see why some people don't like it , actually the only reason I still play it is because my friends do but I get bored of it to quickly now days to play for long , if you hate Minecraft never play roblox.ever.ever.it is ....so....horrible



Roblox= sucks
Roblox studio= not bad for a free game engine.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 20, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Roblox= sucks
> Roblox studio= not bad for a free game engine.


'Roblox,' That is a name I haven't heard in a long, long time...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 20, 2015)

Everyone out there who hates Minecraft obviously hasn't played the Crackpack modpack.  Playing on hardcore PVP Crackpack servers is best done in groups of at least three, as it expedites your tech development, and thus your quest for world domination. Nukes for everyone. Hail Hydra.


----------



## BRN (Feb 20, 2015)

Oops: http://puu.sh/g5gvA.jpg


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I confess I paw off too much.



I thought that phrase died years ago


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 20, 2015)

BRN said:


> Oops: http://puu.sh/g5gvA.jpg



I've dropped mine too before. Fucking sucks.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 20, 2015)

BRN said:


> Oops: http://puu.sh/g5gvA.jpg



Sadness


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2015)

im the only one who isnt clumsy
i have cat-like agility and lightfootedness
I am the highest level of pickpocketer and I can escape by climbing trees

also ive never dropped my phone or laptop


----------



## Synomance (Feb 20, 2015)

I confess... that I act tough in order to Hide my Shyness.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 20, 2015)

I can be a bit..clingy with my girlfriend sometimes..I'm trying to stop doing that..


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 20, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I hate minecraft so much. I don't see how people can have so much fun on a building game with barely anything to do.
> The people who create weird machines that play music have too much time on their hands and need to do something actually worthwhile.
> 
> Minecraft: the most overrated game ever made that shouldn't of gotten this popular





And yet,here we all are on FurAffinity.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 20, 2015)

I confess I'm feeling rather humbled at the moment, a guy who's been watching my page/gallery on FA just suddenly advertised me in their own journal post, it feels really weird and amazing at the same time, never expected anything like this to ever happen that I don't know how I should truly be feeling right now.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> im the only one who isnt clumsy
> i have cat-like agility and lightfootedness
> I am the highest level of pickpocketer and I can escape by climbing trees
> 
> also ive never dropped my phone or laptop


I drop my ipad on a daily basis. It barely works and it looks like it's trodden on by an elephant in stillettos.


----------



## Muln (Feb 20, 2015)

Syndrake said:


> I confess... that I act tough in order to Hide my Shyness.



That's going to backfire on you. Act normal... It's not like I'm going to jump out of your screen and kill you.


----------



## shteev (Feb 20, 2015)

Muln said:


> That's going to backfire on you. Act normal... It's not like I'm going to jump out of your screen and kill you.



How do we know that???? Surely we can't take your word for it :v


----------



## Muln (Feb 20, 2015)

shteev said:


> How do we know that???? Surely we can't take your word for it :v



I can say millions of insult to you and there is nothing you can do but to kiss my thick hind


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2015)

I wanna find furry lewds based on Monster Hunter monsters.


----------



## shteev (Feb 20, 2015)

Muln said:


> I can say millions of insult to you and there is nothing you can do but to kiss my thick hind



w-whaa


----------



## Kleric (Feb 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> im the only one who isnt clumsy
> i have cat-like agility and lightfootedness
> I am the highest level of pickpocketer and I can escape by climbing trees



So you're a Khajiit?... :|


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2015)

Kleric said:


> So you're a Khajiit?... :|



yes i am


----------



## Kleric (Feb 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> yes i am


Warm sands to you!
Fusozay var var Ma'Khajiit.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 20, 2015)

I confess that I think PewDiePie can be funny.


----------



## Commie Bat (Feb 20, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Warm sands to you!
> Fusozay var var Ma'Khajiit.



Get back to the fields you mangy n'wah! >:C


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 20, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Get back to the fields you mangy n'wah! >:C



But Khajiit guards your back! :C

Edit: 4000th post was an Elder Scrolls joke. I suppose that's furry enough.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

In three months I'm going to have a B.S degree in Biochemistry, but I'm actually kinda terrified at the idea of working in a lab. Shyness and lack of self-esteem aside, I just freeze up at the truth that I'll likely have to deal with hazardous / toxic / carcinogenic materials, and I don't know if I can handle it.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 20, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Get back to the fields you mangy n'wah! >:C


One day slaver smooth skin! You'll see; the Empire will free us! After then I shall plea for the Red Mountain to erupt and the Argonians to invade your homeland!


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 20, 2015)

I ate 3 slices of pizza tonight and 2 handfuls of swedish fish. I'm making up for the indigestion now.


----------



## Commie Bat (Feb 20, 2015)

EDIT: I confess that I have thousands of hours on the Elder scrolls games...which is probably becoming very apparent.



Butters Shikkon said:


> But Khajiit guards your back! :C



Am I s'wit?  The only reason a cat would be behind me is to grab my coinpurse.  Thiefs and drug peddlers the lot of them.



Kleric said:


> One day slaver smooth skin! You'll see; the Empire will free us! After then I shall plea for the Red Mountain to erupt and the Argonians to invade your homeland!



At least we fight for our homeland.  Unlike a certain group that is subservient to the Thalmor.  Once again proving that your race is only fit following the commands of mer.  Not that you would notice with all the skooma in your veins. >:V


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> I ate 3 slices of pizza tonight and 2 handfuls of swedish fish. I'm making up for the indigestion now.



i read this and thought you sat there with fist-fulls of oily, raw sardines, shoving them in your face


i drank two icecaps today


----------



## Kleric (Feb 20, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> At least we fight for our homeland.  Unlike a certain group that is subservient to the Thalmor.  Once again proving that your race is only fit following the commands of mer.  Not that you would notice with all the skooma in your veins. >:V


Clever Khajiiti have you convinced! We are no friends to the jekosiit Thalmor; murderer of Manes, stealer of Moons, and poor deceivers!
Ahzirr zhabiito... Knives are best in the hands of those your enemies trust with their backs.


----------



## Muln (Feb 20, 2015)

Taurens

Master Race


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 20, 2015)

Join the Red Fox Master Race today. Heil Kitsune!


----------



## Ieono (Feb 20, 2015)

I enjoy tossing things into the ocean.


----------



## Muln (Feb 20, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Join the Red Fox Master Race today. Heil Kitsune!





Hewge said:


> I think that foxes are really, really* lame.*



There you go...


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Feb 21, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> I ate 3 slices of pizza tonight and 2 handfuls of swedish fish. I'm making up for the indigestion now.



This might be love.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 21, 2015)

I confess I am feeling rather lonely in my own mind again. I wish I knew more people I can actually relate with, the only one I do know of is hiding. ._.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2015)

I confess I sit a little straighter in my chair when I see a Troj post.  

I was reviewing an old thread where someone was rude to her for no reason. I can think of no greater act of classlessness on these forums.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I confess I sit a little straighter in my chair when I see a Troj post.
> 
> I was reviewing an old thread where someone was rude to her for no reason. I can think of no greater act of classlessness on these forums.



this
troj is one of my fave posters. never rude to nobody, never insults, and always has insightful posts


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 21, 2015)

I confess since my discharge from the military I have simply sat around playing fallout 3.

I need to find a good way to hone my silat, maybe a practice partner or stop being lazy and do some jurus....
Skipped out on class this thursday because I felt like shit, and class is only tuesdays and thursdays.

Probably should go running too. 
I do not wish to grow obese.


Also, hi.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 21, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Kleric (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome back Kosdu.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2015)

So very good to see you again, Kosdu.


----------



## Synomance (Feb 21, 2015)

I sometimes Pee in the wild >.>


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 21, 2015)

yay Kosdu


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 21, 2015)

My giggles aren't too far off from Anderson Cooper's.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I wanna find furry lewds based on Monster Hunter monsters.



PM me~


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 21, 2015)

Whenever I get drunk I enjoy listening to Irish Rebel/Republican songs. Even played them with my British friends and then let them play Loyalist songs and then we laugh at the whole thing and repeat with more drink.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 21, 2015)

Muln said:


> There you go...




The problem with that is...Hewge is just trying to make foxes look bad because he can't accept how vastly superior they are to otters :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I confess I am feeling rather lonely in my own mind again. I wish I knew more people I can actually relate with, the only one I do know of is hiding. ._.



 



Kosdu said:


> Also, hi.



Hello, Kosdu.


----------



## Feste (Feb 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I confess I am feeling rather lonely in my own mind again. I wish I knew more people I can actually relate with, the only one I do know of is hiding. ._.



Same. I feel its partly the snow, partly I'm too weak a person to do anything about it. I really don't know if I can stand another year like last year...


----------



## shteev (Feb 21, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> In three months I'm going to have a B.S degree in Biochemistry, but I'm actually kinda terrified at the idea of working in a lab. Shyness and lack of self-esteem aside, I just freeze up at the truth that I'll likely have to deal with hazardous / toxic / carcinogenic materials, and I don't know if I can handle it.



My sister works in a lab where she deals with checking the integrity of manufactured peptides, and she often deals with semi-hazardous materials. Just make sure you got the appropriate gear on and you're doing things as you should, and you should always be fine. 

Plus, chances are that you'll have people in the lab with you. If things were to go wrong for whatever reason, they'd be there to help


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 21, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The problem with that is...Hewge is just trying to make foxes look bad because he can't accept how vastly superior they are to otters :V



But otters are hotter :V


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 21, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> But otters are hotter :V


But that does not erase the fact foxes are superior; according to that train of logic, anyway.

I confess I think independency will take me quite some time to achieve.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

The introduction threads on this forum have the strangest titles.


----------



## shteev (Feb 21, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> The introduction threads on this forum have the strangest titles.



I'd prefer them being weird and eccentric rather than all of them being "Hi!" :v


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

So far in my life, I've been mistaken for Lady Gaga twice. (This is down to my dress style, the type of sunglasses I frequent, and my jaw shape).

The first time was scary actually. I went into a bathroom stall and I could hear the fangirls outside (they had previously said things to me which made me think try were taking the piss out of my appearance), but while I was in there I could tell they were dead serious they thought it was her. I thought I was gonna get swamped, they were gonna bring people in to see. It all ended okay though.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> So far in my life, I've been mistaken for Lady Gaga twice. (This is down to my dress style, the type of sunglasses I frequent, and my jaw shape).
> 
> The first time was scary actually. I went into a bathroom stall and I could hear the fangirls outside (they had previously said things to me which made me think try were taking the piss out of my appearance), but while I was in there I could tell they were dead serious they thought it was her. I thought I was gonna get swamped, they were gonna bring people in to see. It all ended okay though.



I'm gald you made it out alive. Fanboys/fangirls are the scariest type of people.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

I... uh....

I had a dream last night that I was beaten half to death by a group of man-hating feminists because I was advocating gender equality. I think this is a sign that I come on this site too much =P


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 21, 2015)

Feste said:


> Same. I feel its partly the snow, partly I'm too weak a person to do anything about it. I really don't know if I can stand another year like last year...



If I took a bunch of pictures of the pasture and stuff with no snow and sunshine, would it cheer you up or would it make it worse?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I... uh....
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was beaten half to death by a group of man-hating feminists because I was advocating gender equality. I think this is a sign that I come on this site too much =P


 If I had a dream about tumblrites and a lot of the people who are on the main FA site taking over the world I think I would develop PTSD.


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 21, 2015)

I was first introduced to the furry community by a closet fetishist website.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 21, 2015)

Sometimes I regret making FC so goddamn complicated.

But only sometimes.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 21, 2015)

I spent most of my day today browsing these forums , literally , I only actually started playing tf2 at like 3pm and before than I was just looking through all the threads


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

Wildhoney said:


> I was first introduced to the furry community by a closet fetishist website.



I was made aware of furries through a Digimon porn forum, don't worry about it.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 21, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> Sometimes I regret making FC so goddamn complicated.
> 
> But only sometimes.


Y'know, I occasionally wonder if I could have picked a nicer species altogether.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 21, 2015)

I wake up this morning and my dog was spooning me


----------



## Commie Bat (Feb 21, 2015)

Alright then.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm progressing through this reading to a speed that makes me uncomfortable (i.e. a very slow speed).


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 21, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I wake up this morning and my dog was spooning me


  It's happened me a few time. Dare I ask, big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 21, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I wake up this morning and my dog was spooning me



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW   <3


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I was made aware of furries through a Digimon porn forum, don't worry about it.



Link me, I gotta get some of that Guilmon love.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 21, 2015)

I also got into the fandom when I stumbled upon Blotch's smut.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2015)

I think I got into the fandom cuz my brother showed me Yurimastue on DA. And according to him, he showed Yuri FA. Or maybe it was that Dogs Days of Summer Comic by Blotch. 

I can't remember.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel kinda lame in that it was Morenatsu that got me into the fandom, and some other random titbits I saw throughout various sites, but it was mostly Morenatsu Fan Art I came across first


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2015)

NO! I do remember. 

It was JC herself!! Oh, she had the most interesting style and used Kovu for her rl bf's sona. I think she's trans or genderqueer now. I should make sure.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel like there's something wrong with me.

I look, but I don't see. I listen but I don't hear. It's like there is a clear sheet of... something, between my brain and reality. I feel muggy and foggy all the time. Nothing anyone says gets past this barrier.

I have an eye test on Monday, maybe it's because I've been wearing the wrong prescription glasses as a stopgap since my good ones got broken. Or maybe I'm spending too much time looking at the computer screen?

Or maybe I'm just totally fucked and it's some innate thing I'll never be rid of? I was diagnosed with Asperger's when I was 10, but when I was 19 I went to another specialist and the diagnosis was stricken, but I feel like I'm borderline something though because, try as I might and desperate as I may be, I have no social skills to speak of.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 21, 2015)

It's funny, I used to think furries were people who fucked animals.
Then I opened my eyes.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I feel like there's something wrong with me.
> 
> I look, but I don't see. I listen but I don't hear. It's like there is a clear sheet of... something, between my brain and reality. I feel muggy and foggy all the time. Nothing anyone says gets past this barrier.
> 
> ...



Provided you have glare-resistant glasses, sitting at the PC shouldn't be causing too much of an issue as long as you have regular breaks  from it, maybe you could talk to another specialist again, describe exactly how you are feeling and have been feeling lately, you could possibly be over thinking things as well, but it never hurts to talk to a sympathetic ear.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Provided you have glare-resistant glasses, sitting at the PC shouldn't be causing too much of an issue *as long as you have regular breaks  from it*, maybe you could talk to another specialist again, describe exactly how you are feeling and have been feeling lately, you could possibly be over thinking things as well, but it never hurts to talk to a sympathetic ear.



I rarely leave this thing =P Since uni when it was a necessity to sit and study for a long time, I've become quite attached to it. Most of my hobbies are on here.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> It's funny, I used to think furries were people who fucked animals.
> Then I opened my eyes.



I think a lot of furries do, actually.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 21, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I wake up this morning and my dog was spooning me


 When people say "spooning" it sounds so wrong.



LazerMaster5 said:


> It's funny, I used to think furries were people who fucked animals.
> Then I opened my eyes.


 And then you realized that they want to lmao


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I rarely leave this thing =P Since uni when it was a necessity to sit and study for a long time, I've become quite attached to it. Most of my hobbies are on here.



I'm the same, I had to look up what it meant to leave my PC, it sounds horrible! D:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'm the same, I had to look up what it meant to leave my PC, it sounds horrible! D:



I do like to do Poi outside, but it's hardly the right light for it by the time I comeback home from work. I work in the afternoon until the early evening, and I love my sleep far too much to get out of bed early unless necessary.

I also like to see my friends but I only have 2 close friends IRL that I'm not terrified of bothering too much to ask to hang out, and one of them I don't see often enough because he lives at home and his parents hate me =( So we talk online mostly.

My head feels like it's burning right now though. I've got motion sickness again.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I do like to do Poi outside, but it's hardly the right light for it by the time I comeback home from work. I work in the afternoon until the early evening, and I love my sleep far too much to get out of bed early unless necessary.
> 
> I also like to see my friends but I only have 2 close friends IRL that I'm not terrified of bothering too much to ask to hang out, and one of them I don't see often enough because he lives at home and his parents hate me =( So we talk online mostly.
> 
> My head feels like it's burning right now though. I've got motion sickness again.



I have an IRL friend who is literally in the house behind me but I barely see her as she lives her own life, and she's an extremely upbeat party girl which is not compatible with me anymore, my other close irl friend is a fair distance away and requires two 20min trains which isn't much but he's busy with two jobs so its hard to get the time, and my other half is in Northern Ireland so will be a while before thats a more permanent presence.

I get motion sickness a lot or really crippling migraines, not been too bad this week but the other week I could not move.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I do like to do Poi outside



I'll twirl with you Alex owo


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I feel like there's something wrong with me.
> 
> I look, but I don't see. I listen but I don't hear. It's like there is a clear sheet of... something, between my brain and reality. I feel muggy and foggy all the time. Nothing anyone says gets past this barrier.
> [...]
> Or maybe I'm just totally fucked and it's some innate thing I'll never be rid of? I was diagnosed with Asperger's when I was 10, but when I was 19 I went to another specialist and the diagnosis was stricken, but I feel like I'm borderline something though because, try as I might and desperate as I may be, I have no social skills to speak of.



So it's like you have trouble focusing on stuff? Attention deficit?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> So it's like you have trouble focusing on stuff? Attention deficit?



Yeah, I guess.I also have a pretty short attention span recently, in the last year and a half, or so.


----------



## Matt Conner (Feb 21, 2015)

I got high on shrooms and made out with a dude at a furry convention once. It wasn't so bad


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

I made a lot of money selling my rats to a local research lab before I went out to sea. You'd be amazed how much lab rats sell for.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 21, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I made a lot of money selling my rats to a local research lab before I went out to sea. You'd be amazed how much lab rats sell for.



How much


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> How much



About 4,500$ US.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 21, 2015)

DAMNNN
I NEED TO GET IN ON THAT


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

I got 10,000$US just from selling the cages, haha.

Niche markets are the best way to make a lot of money, folks.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm lucky to be living in my best friend's house at the moment while I'm here in Canada. It's cool, because another one of my friends is not so far away, and we get to hang out too...

But seriously, back at home? Suburban geek. Too far away from anywhere to walk, and not in touch enough with anyone in the suburbs to _want_ to hang with anybody there.

I went to clubs and shit, made friends at those, but never really wanted to hang out much outside those clubs. The PC is a cool lil' world. I'm not too bothered by the amount of time I spend with it and booze.


Remember when I broke my laptop a few days ago? I just ordered a new one. Sexy beast. It even has a dedicated button with the Steam logo on it _that I can't wait to press_


----------



## FooxyFox (Feb 21, 2015)

I am new to this whole fersona thing but I am gay and I find the fox's and wolves really turn me on


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

FooxyFox said:


> I am new to this whole fersona thing but I am gay and I find the fox's and wolves really turn me on



And?..


----------



## Maple (Feb 21, 2015)

FooxyFox said:


> I am new to this whole fersona thing but I am gay and I find the fox's and wolves really turn me on





http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...CE.CREAM_0afd221ac887b01b558e437981ed0cc0.gif


----------



## Hewge (Feb 21, 2015)

Foxes and wolves turn me off


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Foxes and wolves turn me off



BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

My friend's house caught on fire. Thankfully no one was hurt and the house was saved but it was still a stressful situation for them . They are on the other side of the country so I cannot help them. I've been worried.


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 21, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Foxes and wolves turn me off



Were not here to please you filthy peasent otter ypur just foxes that got wet >:V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 21, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Were not here to please you filthy peasent otter ypur just foxes that got wet >:V



So wat happens if I get you wet


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

I confess I feel stupid for confessing my last confession


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I confess I feel stupid for confessing my last confession



There was a time where I mentioned one of my boss's sons got cancer and everyone kept "murrpurrin". It wasn't on this forum but it was a furry one. 

What do you expect from mostly teens? Their insurance is good I hope?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> There was a time where I mentioned one of my boss's sons got cancer and everyone kept "murrpurrin". It wasn't on this forum but it was a furry one.
> 
> What do you expect from mostly teens? Their insurance is good I hope?



 Thankfully they are covered and they have a place to stay while the house is repaired.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 21, 2015)

I had a dream last night where I killed my ex and made him into various meals like sausages, hot dogs, pot pie, shepherds pie, etc and then i put them all into one big pie. Then i kidnapped a school at gunpoint and put all the students in the seats and the teachers at a table near the screen, and i made them eat the food without telling them what it was.
I think I escaped, too
The cops had the place staked out, so I grabbed a guy and dragged him out angrily and said that I caught him, this is the guy youre after and threw him on the ground, and when the cops were handcuffing him I escaped out of the theatre


----------



## shteev (Feb 21, 2015)

I confess that Volk scares the shit out of me


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

shteev said:


> I confess that Volk scares the shit out of me



I think Volk is sexy.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh yeah I had an M-16 as well
Say that to my face in my dreams fucker and see what happens



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think Volk is sexy.



You've just gone up 1 tier on the bitch scale
Steve is tier 3  Use him as an example of how not to behave


----------



## shteev (Feb 22, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think Volk is sexy.



Ewwww



Volkodav said:


> Oh yeah I had an M-16 as well
> Say that to my face in my dreams fucker and see what happens
> 
> 
> ...



Tier 4 yet?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

shteev said:


> Tier 4 yet?



There are only three tiers


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hmmm...


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 22, 2015)

Great I have that line stuck in my head

"This is my rifle, this is my gun. This is for fighting, this is for fun."


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> There are only three tiers


When I'm done with you, there will be...

3


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> When I'm done with you, there will be...
> 
> 3


What was that
*clicks gun to full auto*
What was that, Sliqq

Get in the fucking theatre and enjoy some of this pie I made


----------



## shteev (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> There are only three tiers



I demand my own


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 22, 2015)

Pay me $600 and I'll make you your own tier


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

NO
ONLY THREE FUCKING TIERS
I MAKE THE TIERS, AND THERE ONLY NEEDS TO BE THREE



shteev said:


> I demand my own



You're alone in tier 3 so you essentially do get your own


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2015)

shteev said:


> I confess that Volk scares the shit out of me



Bottoms aren't scary. XD Tops are a little.

:V


----------



## shteev (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> NO
> ONLY THREE FUCKING TIERS
> I MAKE THE TIERS, AND THERE ONLY NEEDS TO BE THREE
> 
> ...



Good enough


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What was that
> *clicks gun to full auto*
> What was that, Sliqq
> 
> Get in the fucking theatre and enjoy some of this pie I made



If you can see in blue, like a blackllght, you can see what's bright.
(It's a three)


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> If you can see in blue, like a blackllght, you can see what's bright.
> (It's a three)



Youre god damn right theres three tiers
youre off the hook this time but not entirely


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 22, 2015)

Sometimes I kinda look at people's FA profiles and see if they visibly have smut on them. I think it's just out of curiosity to see if they openly show their "interests" to everyone. I dunno.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 22, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> Sometimes I kinda look at people's FA profiles and see if they visibly have smut on them. I think it's just out of curiosity to see if they openly show their "interests" to everyone. I dunno.



I do the same.  >.>

Look at mine


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I do the same.  >.>
> 
> Look at mine



:3

I would personally feel kinda awkward favoriting smut and having it show up on my page for all to see.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

I like Weasyl's implementation of being able to hide faves


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 22, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> :3
> 
> I would personally feel kinda awkward favoriting smut and having it show up on my page for all to see.



Meh.  We're all furries, so I already know what most of you have favorited.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

I have my own side acc on Weasyl for faving porn or just images/characters rated 18+

https://www.weasyl.com/~volkodav


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't feel the need to have 18+ side accounts or anything. To me, it's just dicks and titties, and it's just sex. I'm pretty uninhibited when it comes to this stuff 'cause I approach it very logically. It's like... we all have genitals, right? Most of us are into something or another, right?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd like to link my weasyl gallery as a business profile though


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 22, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I don't feel the need to have 18+ side accounts or anything. To me, it's just dicks and titties, and it's just sex. I'm pretty uninhibited when it comes to this stuff 'cause I approach it very logically. It's like... we all have genitals, right? Most of us are into something or another, right?



I'm the same, I don't have any nsfw art of my fursona, well at least not yet, sometime very soon though *innocent stare* :3  

but I'll happily favourite anything and everything I like on FA whether its sfw or nsfw


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> :3
> 
> I would personally feel kinda awkward favoriting smut and having it show up on my page for all to see.



It's fun as heck to browse my friend's favourites and see if we share interests.~ Get to find a whole bunch of new artists that way, too.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 22, 2015)

BRN said:


> It's fun as heck to browse my friend's favourites and see if we share interests.~ Get to find a whole bunch of new artists that way, too.



Managed to find my favourite artist by browsing someone elses favourites, had so many commissions done by her now.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 22, 2015)

BRN said:


> It's fun as heck to browse my friend's favourites and see if we share interests.~ Get to find a whole bunch of new artists that way, too.



I don't favorite that many things but I'm sure you'll spot a trend right away.


----------



## Synomance (Feb 22, 2015)

I Dreamed of being Niel Patrick Harrison's boyfriend O////O


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I don't favorite that many things but I'm sure you'll spot a trend right away.



There is literally NO pattern to what I fave. I just favourite what catches my eye as I'm browsing.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 22, 2015)

I like to bite off the heads of animal crackers and gummy bears before eating the entire thing. Dunno why I do this. Might be the French in me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> There is literally NO pattern to what I fave. I just favourite what catches my eye as I'm browsing.



That's how I work usually too


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 22, 2015)

It's been fun. See you on the other side


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2015)

i have three accounts because i am desperate for organization and can't stand seeing writing, drawing, and some other third thing all mushed together.  i have strongly considered making a fourth account for gross fetishy stuff just because i'm admittedly a little tired of people watching my main account solely for that.  i sure wish we had like, folders or something on fa.  it would make my life.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i have three accounts because i am desperate for organization and can't stand seeing writing, drawing, and some other third thing all mushed together.  i have strongly considered making a fourth account for gross fetishy stuff just because i'm admittedly a little tired of people watching my main account solely for that.  i sure wish we had like, folders or something on fa.  it would make my life.


Hasn't there been talk that we might get folders when they overhaul the site? Correct me if I'm wrong. 
Lot of speculation on everything, I know. 
Also, I understand we'll probably see Half Life 3 before this shit, but, you know. :V
Keep the faith, amiright?


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 22, 2015)

Folders would be the shit. Just add a new tab for a list of folders, there's plenty of space. Maybe upload icons for the folders or pick one image to represent it, however they make it work.

If they ever do anything ever.


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2015)

bruh if there's one thing i'm bad at it's everything keeping the faith.
and also keeping the patience.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 22, 2015)

This new layout was supposed to be released summer 2014. Then it got delayed to late fall.

Its fucking February.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> This new layout was supposed to be released summer 2014. Then it got delayed to late fall.
> 
> Its fucking February.



of 2015 at that


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

The new layout due date is now set to never


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

People might think I'm angry because of the excessive amount of swearing, it's actually the complete opposite, I just fucking love swearing  <3


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 22, 2015)

I usually try to avoid using vulgar language altogether. I pretty much have to be forced to do so.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 22, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> People might think I'm angry because of the excessive amount of swearing, it's actually the complete opposite, I just fucking love swearing  <3



You sound like a middle-schooler.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, that's too fucking bad, for you =D


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 22, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I usually try to avoid using vulgar language altogether. I pretty much have to be forced to do so.



Yeah...that's how I used to be...but then I started playing competitive games.  :/   Much regret.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 22, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Well, that's too fucking bad, for you =D



It is, cause you're muy hermoso.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

Ieono said:


> It is, cause you're muy hermoso.



Muchas gracias seÃ±or!


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 22, 2015)

Back in middle school I thought cussing was super fucking kool so I did it all the time until this one girl who was relatively popular said to me "What did you say?" - me: "Ass" - "Well don't!"
Ever since that moment I've refrained from cussing... until I started working at a restaurant and now I don't give a damn =)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> Back in middle school I thought cussing was super fucking kool so I did it all the time until this one girl who was relatively popular said to me "What did you say?" - me: "Ass" - "Well don't!"
> Ever since that moment I've refrained from cussing... until I started working at a restaurant and now I don't give a damn =)



^
The first mistake there was give a fuck about what she thinks, you gotta make others give a fuck about what you think


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> bruh if there's one thing i'm bad at it's everything keeping the faith.
> and also keeping the patience.



Who needs a limbic system when you have a bite force of 2000 PSI?

Scalies got to stick together!


I don't use any profanity because... I just don't really. I will online sometimes.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 22, 2015)

I am casually profane all the time...but somehow manage to subconsiously censor myself around children


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Yeah...that's how I used to be...but then I started playing competitive games.  :/   Much regret.



I can definitely think some vulgar things when playing games like that, but nobody is gonna hear it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

I confess I love making my adversaries angry


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

I confess I randomly type muuurrr into chats with my friends for no reason , it confused them originally so I kept doing it , then I actually looked up what it was and felt kind of awkward


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm gonna have to do a presentation on the micro-RNA MiR-203 for a class, and while it's proper to say M-i-R-203 all the way out, I just want to say Murr-203 because I'm gonna have to be saying it a lot.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 22, 2015)

I confess that when I was like 6 I took a kitten and tried to flush it down the toilet. Fortunately I did not succeed


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I confess that when I was like 6 I took a kitten and tried to flush it down the toilet. Fortunately I did not succeed



YOU *WHHHHATTTT*


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 22, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I confess that when I was like 6 I took a kitten and tried to flush it down the toilet. Fortunately I did not succeed



When i was 4 , i tried to make a 'scientific discoveryâ€˜ if dogs could fly. I took my Jack Russell puppy on top of a bunk bed and dropped her from the height of the ceiling. Turns out, dogs can't fly and i hurt my dogs back leg. Even today now that shes 12 years old that leg still hurts her every now and then.

I deeply regret doing that...I'm sorry Meg  

Another confession: whenever my dog barks i sometimes put on a Peter Griffin voice and say shut up meg to her...it doesn't stop her from barking but it does feel good to say.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

I feel like im the only one who wasnt cruel to animals lol


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I feel like im the only one who wasnt cruel to animals lol



HEY!!! AT LEAST I DID MINE FOR SCIENCE!!!! >:V


----------



## Amiir (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> YOU *WHHHHATTTT*



Ehy look at the bright side, the kitty did survive. Albeit in a near drowned state. LOL just kidding, kitty was just a little wet


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 22, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> HEY!!! AT LEAST I DID MINE FOR SCIENCE!!!! >:V



I understand. I threw some kittens of the roof and broke a lambs leg for science.


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2015)

:I  i dissected a live toad once.  for science


----------



## Amiir (Feb 22, 2015)

For science I once tried to see how long could _terrestrial_ turtles last underwater. I was one sick vicious little bastard. I mean, I still am now to some degree but damn, that's fucked up for a 7 year old to do


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

I once trapped a horny cat in the sofa
I then had to fish her out


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

yall are fucked up omfg


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 22, 2015)

I fried ants with a magnifying glass....that's all I got.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> yall are fucked up omfg



http://www.wessexscene.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/bro-do-you-even-science.jpg

Bruh, we know what we are doing, we are scientists :V


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 22, 2015)

All this stuff to poor animals. 

Are you guys also highly interested in fire and were you bedwetters? 
:V


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

I pissed my bed til I was like 12


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2015)

I never wet my bed, I was properly potty trained when I was little. I do like fire, depending on what is on fire.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I never wet my bed, I was properly potty trained when I was little. I do like fire, depending on what is on fire.



Bed-wetting has nothing to do with being potty-trained


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

Fire is fun.
I have a fire flag c:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 22, 2015)

I only really like or trust people here by their avatar. Its one of the main reasons why i like red and why i don't like hewge...hewge just creeps me out with that avatar, i really wish he had the old cartoon otter again.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

Fire is fun , best when used to burn down things , actually its always fun


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2015)

Y'all trying so hard to be edgy in the wrong thread


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

Nah I wasn't ever into fire, but one time I accidentally lit my lawn on fire over night and woke up to the backyard smoking
so im out there literally in briefs, spraying my on-fire lawn down  with the hose
and my neighbour comes out and sees me and im just waving

hi, don't mind me, just watering my fire half-naked


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2015)

i used to pee my pants 'cause i didn't like going to the bathroom, so i would wait until it was too late.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 22, 2015)

Seeing as we're (roughly) on the subject when i was about 10 i deliberately pissed my pants in front of my friends because they dared me to.


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2015)

I set a bin on fire accidentally once. Decided to set some paper on fire and was all, "yeah, that's cool". Then when it was done I put it in the bin. Fwoosh._ Shiiiit._


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

BRN said:


> Y'all trying so hard to be edgy in the wrong thread


He fucking asked if we did shit with fire
This is a confessions thread

Four posts down and you're answering the question too. :S


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

I lit a trash can on fire in high school


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2015)

I lit a fire in some people's hearts.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

youve lit a fire in my loins


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Back when I was in Scouts, I used to throw random shit like leaves and snow on the campfire. Everyone hated how smoky it got.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> youve lit a fire in my loins



Oh murr~

I confess I haven't gotten nearly anything I wanted to get done today completed. And I was thinking of making a dorky comic/sketch for the Comic thread...but I've just been lazy. >.<


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Back when I was in Scouts, I used to throw random shit like leaves and snow on the campfire. Everyone hated how smoky it got.



LMAO
This is fucking hilarious


----------



## Misomie (Feb 22, 2015)

The above is why I firmly believe children shouldn't own pets unless said child is mature enough for them (even then the parent(s) should suprevise and be the main caretaker. 

When I was a kid, my thing was ripping ugs in half and giving the body parts to ants. I'm pretty sure at least they enjoyed it. They did take my offerings sooooo....


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

Misomie said:


> The above is why I firmly believe children shouldn't own pets unless said child is mature enough for them (even then the parent(s) should suprevise and be the main caretaker.
> 
> When I was a kid, my thing was ripping ugs in half and giving the body parts to ants. I'm pretty sure at least they enjoyed it. They did take my offerings sooooo....



That reminds me, yah I guess I did do some weird shit with animals
I used to start wars between ant colonies


----------



## Commie Bat (Feb 22, 2015)

I started a fire with magnesium and petrol.  It got out of hand quite fast, so we decided to throw water on it.  Made it much worse.

Fifteen year old me; chemist, pyromaniac, or terrorist.  You decide. :V 



Misomie said:


> They did take my offerings sooooo....



Misomie is the ant goddess.  All hail the ant leader.


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2015)

once i hit a lizard with a stick.  i am not even sure what my thought process on that was, something about trying to catch it.  ...with a stick.  and i was really surprised to actually hit it.  then i found that it was alive, but its leg had been broken off.  i was horrified.  the only rational thing to do?  roll it into an ant hill so that the ants would eat it and "put it out of its misery" (after a slow, agonizing death)... but the ants didn't do anything but crawl on it and it eventually recovered, sans one leg, and went back to its lizard business.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

I smacked a carpenter bee in the head with a wooden dowel because it was peeking its head out of its hole

fucker was eating the roof of my deck though


----------



## Commie Bat (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I smacked a carpenter bee in the head with a wooden dowel because it was peeking its head out of its hole
> 
> fucker was eating the roof of my deck though



See that's not a confession, that is a benefit to humanity.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> once i hit a lizard with a stick.  i am not even sure what my thought process on that was, something about trying to catch it.  ...with a stick.  and i was really surprised to actually hit it.  then i found that it was alive, but its leg had been broken off.  i was horrified.  the only rational thing to do?  roll it into an ant hill so that the ants would eat it and "put it out of its misery" (after a slow, agonizing death)... but the ants didn't do anything but crawl on it and it eventually recovered, sans one leg, and went back to its lizard business.



D:


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> D:



i'msosorry

; v;  to this day i look back and 'wtf'


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i'msosorry
> 
> ; v;  to this day i look back and 'wtf'



I don't hate you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> once i hit a lizard with a stick.  i am not even sure what my thought process on that was, something about trying to catch it.  ...with a stick.  and i was really surprised to actually hit it.  then i found that it was alive, but its leg had been broken off.  i was horrified.  the only rational thing to do?  roll it into an ant hill so that the ants would eat it and "put it out of its misery" (after a slow, agonizing death)... but the ants didn't do anything but crawl on it and it eventually recovered, sans one leg, and went back to its lizard business.



I have a friend.
He once picked up a lizard.
The lizard bit his finger.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 22, 2015)

I strive to be incredibly wealthy, mainly so that I can help a great deal of people. I am well on my way.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 22, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have a friend.
> He once picked up a lizard.
> The lizard bit his finger.



That...that was so beautiful.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> That...that was so beautiful.



He let the lizard hang from his finger for a bit before it let go and scurried away


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 22, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I strive to be incredibly wealthy, mainly so that I can help a great deal of people. I am well on my way.



My condolences to you then, you will be going through a path of suffering, you won't find any peace in that.

If you really want to help people, you can do it without money


----------



## Ieono (Feb 22, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> My condolences to you then, you will be going through a path of suffering, you won't find any peace in that.



How ridiculous.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> If you really want to help people, you can do it without money



It's very surprising you have solved homelessness


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 22, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> My condolences to you then, you will be going through a path of suffering, you won't find any peace in that.
> 
> If you really want to help people, you can do it without money



The acquisition of money can be a hobby or passion just like writing, working out, collecting stamps, or what have you. It's only when you allow it to turn into an obsession that controls your life does it become problematic.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 22, 2015)

I collect money. Pink, blue, and green notes are my favourite. I refuse to any spend of it - in hopes that one day I may have a pile of money with which I may sleep upon, and paper craft into statues of money otters.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

come to canada hewge


----------



## Ieono (Feb 22, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I collect money. Pink, blue, and green notes are my favourite. I refuse to any spend of it - in hopes that one day I may have a pile of money with which I may sleep upon, and paper craft into statues of money otters.



*rolls eyes*


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

the $50 bills here in canada smell like maple syrup
i shit you not. google it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2015)

Ieono said:


> How ridiculous.



Not for a Buddhist.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 22, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> the $50 bills here in canada smell like maple syrup
> i shit you not. google it.



What does it taste like?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> What does it taste like?



other peoples hands


----------



## Gator (Feb 22, 2015)

smells like syrup, tastes like hands?  i've got to get me some canadian money.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

this is my new favouite video

[yt]mQZ8vPvLfTo[/yt]


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 23, 2015)

Newly minted American dollars smell like piss


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> this is my new favouite video
> 
> [yt]mQZ8vPvLfTo[/yt]



morbid curiosity is tempting to see the vid...but squeamishness is keeping me away..


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

watch it, its fucking hilarious

(Though dont watch if you cant handle guts)


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 23, 2015)

To literally crap your guts out...


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/rnCjV.jpg


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> http://i.imgur.com/rnCjV.jpg



Still not as gross as seeing animals being born.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 23, 2015)

Ieono said:


> How ridiculous.



Think whatever you want, choke on money, steal it, work for it, study for it, give your entire life to it, once you have all the money you can buy everything you never needed.

But it will never give you peace, it will never make you happy, and that's because you can't buy peace, you can't buy happiness.

I'm really sorry you feel this way.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 23, 2015)

Handy info, cat will appreciate.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 23, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Still not as gross as seeing animals being born.




No like 
Shut up 
You don't even know 

I grew up on a farm and baby animals are a cake walk, okay? Piggies, foals, puppies, kittens, calves, you name it---birth is quick and clean and in like 20 mins tops you have a fuzzy warm miniature version of that animal. 

But human babies? 
_Human babies are fucking disgusting. _ They come out screaming and they change from sickly red to pasty white to FIVE OTHER shades in between. They're disproportionate, squishy skulls that can't even hold themselves up. Just....oh my god human babies are vomit worthy. I know farm girl that I am, I'm severely biased, but farm baby animals are golden when it comes to birth. 

Human babies though. Fucking gross man. AND IT TAKES LIKE MONTHS FOR IT TO LOOK NORMAL. THE FUCK IS UP WITH THAT?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

i just spend the better part of an hour gagging myself
i still got what it takes to make it in the biz


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

My sister's cat Yoda once tried to give birth.
The kitten's head got stuck while the rest of it was out and suffocated to death and she had to be taken to a vet.
Yoda was depressed for a week afterwards.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

my cat got half his tail ripped off while being born


----------



## Gator (Feb 23, 2015)

that rabbit thing, must try


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

also works with cats and puppies
i tried it


----------



## Gator (Feb 23, 2015)

:c no


also yeh human babies are gross af until a couple months later when they look all fat and adorable.  but newborns?  fuck that shit, and anybody who says newborns are cute is a goddamn liar.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> No like
> Shut up
> You don't even know
> 
> I grew up on a farm



Did you? Me too. (Mostly crop though) I knew you and I were the most vocal country gals on this forum. But no, goats are like...ew. Ew. Ew. Ew. Although, I'd rather see them than baby humans. Exploding Vagina Parasites.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

babies look like human buttplugs/garden gnomes when theyre born


----------



## Gator (Feb 23, 2015)

with scrunched up faces and baggy eyelids and wrinkly _everything_
*shudder*  it's a wonder so many of them survive to reach the "cute" stage; if that came out of my body, i might feel compelled to eat it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> with scrunched up faces and baggy eyelids and wrinkly _everything_
> *shudder*  it's a wonder so many of them survive to reach the "cute" stage; if that came out of my body, i might feel compelled to eat it.





You are now marked BABY EATER in my head and it's awesome and hilarious.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

did some digging and found a pic of Uncle Dis: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...,_Saturno_devorando_a_su_hijo_(1819-1823).jpg


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 23, 2015)

I laughed more than I should have at that


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

It may seem funny to you but this is an issue we need to take serously
Something needs to be done about this
I found a SECOND image of him committing these crimes.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dd/Rubens_saturn.jpg


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 23, 2015)

Hide yo kids hide yo wife, dey eatin errbody round here


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

Relevant.


----------



## Gator (Feb 23, 2015)

dammit those were private photos 


:s  seriously though, i can understand why hamsters do what they do.  "i expended all my nutrients and energy for THAT?  not worth it, put it back."


----------



## BRN (Feb 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> That...that was so beautiful.


And damned close to being a haiku, too.



Ieono said:


> I strive to be incredibly wealthy, mainly so that I can help a great deal of people. I am well on my way.


Respectable as hell, my socialist comerade~ Macroscopic charity endeavours, or individual aid?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 23, 2015)

I confess that I'm addicted to cards against humanity online and I'm currently hosting a game right now.
Come join us.


http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=38

*the password is * goat


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 23, 2015)

Haven't talked to my crush in a while, and it's eating me up. We've always waited to see who would talk first and then we get angry at each other, and it turns into a stupid competition to see who will cave first. Love turns people into dumbasses, and I feel like a dumbass.

Guess I'll have to make the move again this time.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

im playing


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 23, 2015)

It's 5:38 AM here, and still awake on this forum


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not playing PYX with y'all anymore, you take too damn long to choose cards


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

I confess that I couldn't care less about linguistics, even though they're half of my career.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 23, 2015)

I confess that I am slightly upset that the band I love has gotten more popular so quickly all of the sudden. Why?
Because it was... my band. And now there are new people, suddenly coming out of nowhere, people I do not care about or know, stating that they like this band as well.
Really? Were you there when the band was still taking it's baby steps? Did you buy the early albums so they could keep playing and improving? I bet you haven't even listened to their early production. You jumped on the wagon when they started to become more popular. And you call yourself a fan. I spit on thee! I went across the globe to a metropolitan city I have never been in before, ever, with a population greater than the population of my entire country, to listen to this band that came from the same country as myself!
( All this was possible because I got the best birthday gift ever! â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥ )

... I am aware that feeling this way even in the slightest is completely irrational and makes me sound like a giant hipster. Should I not be happy that the band I love is doing great, doing great music and people love it?
It is a bit of mixed feelings, I mean I am very happy to see they are doing great. But at the same time I feel a little... jealous. Which is stupid, I don't OWN the band. I wasn't the very first fan they had. I don't know the band members personally. But still, I feel a hint of jealousy. Which is silly.

Despite all that, I am more happy than I am jealous. I am so very happy they are doing great! And I hope they get bigger and get more fans until the entire world knows them.
But I will feel a bit jealous.

Just a tiny bit~


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

Confieso que, de cuando en cuando, me gusta alienar a la gente angloparlante hablando espaÃ±ol.


----------



## BRN (Feb 23, 2015)

And yet, you and me have had a close friendship all these years. C'est rien, vraiment; et ton langue est beau.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

BRN said:


> And yet, you and me have had a close friendship all these years.


I suppose 'allienate' was too strong a word; lately, I've been choosing them very poorly. I meant that more as in 'confuse'.
And yes, we have.

EDIT: Oh lÃ  lÃ , parles-tu FranÃ§ais, SIX?


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 23, 2015)

BRN said:


> C'est rien, vraiment; et ton langue est beau.



I think you meant: Ce n'est rien vraiment. Et ta langue est belle. (which is formulated in a way that makes "langue" ambiguous between "language" and "tongue")



Ariosto said:


> EDIT: Oh lÃ  lÃ , parles-tu FranÃ§ais, SIX?



When you're talking familiarly there's no need to invert subject and verb in a question. Written this way it sounds posh. You might want to try: "Oh lÃ  lÃ , tu parles FranÃ§ais SIX?"


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 23, 2015)

*scribbles down French notes*

Tu es un jambon. :I


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

@Kooky:
Je voulais paraÃ®tre formel, mÃªme quand je parle Anglais.

EDIT: Oh, mais, merÃ§i beaucouop, mÃªme.


----------



## BRN (Feb 23, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> I think you meant: Ce n'est rien vraiment. Et ta langue est belle. (which is formulated in a way that makes "langue" ambiguous between "language" and "tongue")
> 
> 
> 
> When you're talking familiarly there's no need to invert subject and verb in a question. Written this way it sounds posh. You might want to try: "Oh lÃ  lÃ , tu parles FranÃ§ais SIX?"



Thanks for the tips! I was born in France, but departed before I could really get a grasp of the tongue.

Ari: I try my best to learn, but... Vocabulary, gender, and grammar intricacies are where I'm struggling. I think I could survive if stranded in France, though.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 23, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> @Kooky:
> Je voulais paraÃ®tre formel, mÃªme quand je parle Anglais.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, mais, merÃ§i beaucouop, mÃªme.



The verb &/or the tense is not the right one here, here's how you should reformulate: Je veux paraÃ®tre formel, mÃªme quand je parle Anglais  It would me a a bit more correct to say: Je tiens Ã  paraÃ®tre formel, mÃªme en Anglais.

also it's merci beaucoup, quand mÃªme.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 23, 2015)

I hate French.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

BRN said:


> Thanks for the tips! I was born in France, but departed before I could really get a grasp of the tongue.
> 
> Ari: I try my best to learn, but... Vocabulary, gender, and grammar intricacies are where I'm struggling. I think I could survive if stranded in France, though.


That's what happens when people try learning romance languages in general, I've noticed. Oh, so you were born in France? I didn't know...

EDIT: 
@Kooky: thanks again! I was thinking along the lines of the Spanish 'QuerÃ­a sonar formal', so that's why I used it that way, I guess.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 23, 2015)

Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸ÑˆÑŒ ÑÑ‚Ð¾?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸ÑˆÑŒ ÑÑ‚Ð¾?


The first word is 'Russian', right?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

I took 5 years of Spanish and I still can't speak it.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I took 5 years of Spanish and I still can't speak it.


Â¿Pero, can you read it, at least?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Â¿Pero, can you read it, at least?



Not at all.
I don't remember anything except what a few words mean.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Not at all.
> I don't remember anything except what a few words mean.


Too bad :c
Would you be interested in learning some of it again?


----------



## Astus (Feb 23, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸ÑˆÑŒ ÑÑ‚Ð¾?



I learned to speak basic Russian but I forgot pretty much everything... you're basically asking is someone speaks Russian... and if I remember correctly I would say something along the lines of "Ð¯ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ñƒ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾-Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸"


----------



## Luki (Feb 23, 2015)

I wish more people would give adoption a chance instead of making their own kids. It's a touchy subject, but well... I feel that there's enough people in the world, so why not make the life of someone who's already here and having a hard time, better? 
I'd like to do that, in a distant future, instead of having my own.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Too bad :c
> Would you be interested in learning some of it again?



There's no reason not to


----------



## Gator (Feb 23, 2015)

Luki said:


> I wish more people would give adoption a chance instead of making their own kids. It's a touchy subject, but well... I feel that there's enough people in the world, so why not make the life of someone who's already here and having a hard time, better?
> I'd like to do that, in a distant future, instead of having my own.



here's a sentiment i can appreciate.  while i'm not gonna hold anything against other people for having kids (most of the time, anyway), i definitely don't plan on doing so, myself.  but i'd like to adopt one of these days.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 23, 2015)

I only like French because it made English the beautiful language it is today, rather than being a monstrosity like other German languages.

Anche, parlo un poco la lingua d'Italiano.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2015)

I _*may*_ be the reason that the YMCA camp in the next town over banned touching rocks/sticks and travelling with less than 2 other people some years ago.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I _*may*_ be the reason that the YMCA camp in the next town over banned touching rocks/sticks and travelling with less than 2 other people some years ago.



What did you do o.o


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Not at all.
> I don't remember anything except what a few words mean.


Tu no puede hablar o leer espanol?!


----------



## Luki (Feb 23, 2015)

Is Spanish obligatory in American schools?

I imagine there's not really any incentive for you guys to learn new languages... Yours is the top one already ;p


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Foreign language is usually a requirement to graduate.
(But that doesn't mean I remember any of it).

At least in my school it is. And Spanish was the only one mine offered...
It must be because we're so close to Mexico.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

Estoy embarazada! Me tengo verg_Ã¼_â€‹enza. >////<


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

We gotta do french where i live
canadian french
why do i have to learn french for ungrateful quebecians


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

You're pregnant.
Felicitaciones.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 23, 2015)

taking Spanish now and know a little German but im rusty and i dont know where the damn keys are to put the accent marks and crap on but ill figure it out eventually


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> You're pregnant.
> Felicitaciones.



Gracias, senor. Usted es el padre... >.>


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg.
I knew it.
Dijiste que estabas usando protecciÃ³n.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> Omg.
> I knew it.
> Dijiste que estabas usando protecciÃ³n.



Well, atleast our baby will have a good sense of humor. I must admit, my skills in Spanish are highly limited as of yet so you'll have to teach him/her the basics.


----------



## Luki (Feb 23, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Estoy embarazada! Me tengo verg_Ã¼_â€‹enza. >////<


Aww, when is it due?

Over here we have obligatory English / Spanish classes but the content is so extremely crappy that'd you leave school learning nothing at all.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

Luki said:


> Aww, when is it due?



01 de abril, senorita! :3


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, atleast our baby will have a good sense of humor. I must admit, my skills in Spanish are highly limited as of yet so you'll have to teach him/her the basics.


Voy a ensenar bien.
@luki whenever i tell it to come out.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> Voy a ensenar bien.
> @luki whenever i tell it to come out.



Usted puede hacer magia. (That was totally from Google so if it's incorrect, please flog me gently.)



Luki said:


> Over here we have obligatory English / Spanish classes but the content is so extremely crappy that'd you leave school learning nothing at all.



The problem my school/teachers had was that they didn't do enough conversational Spanish with us. There's more to a language than just words and grammar. I grew bored of my classes sadly. I wish I had kept up with it though.


----------



## Luki (Feb 23, 2015)

We translate bananas as simply bananas [or something similar] in a lot of languages, but then Spanish just bombards us with PLÃTANO !

You banana hipsters!


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

i'm a lvl 4 wizard.
and either way...
the safe word is more.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> i'm a lvl 4 wizard.
> and either way...
> the safe word is more.



I'll just pronounce it as "murr". :V


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 23, 2015)

don't even concern yourself with what it said


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> don't even concern yourself with what it said



I know your fetish now!! D:<


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 23, 2015)

nooooooooo you are sadly mistaken you will never fully understand my issues


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

Luki said:


> We translate bananas as simply bananas [or something similar] in a lot of languages, but then Spanish just bombards us with PLÃTANO !
> 
> You banana hipsters!


We also use 'banano'! And where I live, a plÃ¡tano and a banano are different things.

@Butterfly and thepumu: 
Los dos, corrijan su espaÃ±ol como puedan, ahora mismo; si no pueden pues pregunten, que para eso estoy yo :3


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 23, 2015)

PortuguÃªs > Resto.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> We also use 'banano'! And where I live, a plÃ¡tano and a banano are different things.
> 
> @Butterfly and thepumu:
> Los dos, corrijan su espaÃ±ol como puedan, ahora mismo; si no pueden pues pregunten, que para eso estoy yo :3



You are a doll <3


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 23, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You are a doll <3


A doll, muÃ±eco? It's more common to say 'Eres un amor', or 'Eres un encanto', or something like that.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 23, 2015)

i heard armor you talkin bout me?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm not playing PYX with y'all anymore, you take too damn long to choose cards



Hey it wasn't me Lol,I can't help what the others do.
It was late after all.


----------



## Luki (Feb 23, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> PortuguÃªs > Resto.


Confesso que nÃ£o achei que encontraria alguÃ©m da huelÃ¢ndia aqui xD


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 23, 2015)

Luki said:


> We translate bananas as simply bananas [or something similar] in a lot of languages, but then Spanish just bombards us with PLÃTANO !
> 
> You banana hipsters!



Look at the word "pineapple" sometime...it's "Ananas" in every language but English and Spanish


----------



## Luki (Feb 23, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Look at the word "pineapple" sometime...it's "Ananas" in every language but English and Spanish


It's weird here too, it's called abacaxi.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

i dont even get why its called a pineapple
pine as in pine trees? well it doesnt grow from a tree and the plant it grows from doesnt look like a pine tree
apple? doesnt look or taste like an apple


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 23, 2015)

You know it's bad, when you can smell how bad your own crap is when you go No.2


----------



## Gator (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i dont even get why its called a pineapple
> pine as in pine trees? well it doesnt grow from a tree and the plant it grows from doesnt look like a pine tree
> apple? doesnt look or taste like an apple



'cause they look like pinecones, which were originally called pineapples.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> 'cause they look like pinecones, which were originally called pineapples.



that just makes shit 100x more confusing


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2015)

I've been able to resolve a few of my problems, and be productive, and I want to throw up. Opening up about my problems a little really helped this time, so thank you for listening


----------



## Amiir (Feb 23, 2015)

Luki said:


> I wish more people would give adoption a chance instead of making their own kids. It's a touchy subject, but well... I feel that there's enough people in the world, so why not make the life of someone who's already here and having a hard time, better?
> I'd like to do that, in a distant future, instead of having my own.



That's a noble project. I wish you luck


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

I dog-sat two dogs around New Years for a friend. Both were unfixed and untrained and were absolute hell.
The owners method of "house-training" was to let the dogs outside.... and if anybody knows anything about house-training, this is the exact fucking opposite of what you should do. By using this "method" of house-training, they've allowed it so that the male had a complete lack of bladder-control. He'd never been forced to hold his piss and so he would piss at the slightest provocation or bit of excitement.
The correct method would be to routinely bring the dog outside on leash and reward him for pissing outside.. you don't wait until he pisses inside the house, scold him, and throw him outside.
The owners work all day at a restaurant and so they're not home during most of the day...

This was all important to mention because the next bit of info sent me into a rage today.
On the last day I was dog-sitting, I looked out the window and saw the male dog mounting the female. The female was having none of it but I could tell that she was likely going to be in heat soon. I told the owners "keep those dogs seperated until you fix them or they'll breed" and they agreed that they were going to get one of them fixed.

My sister texts me today saying she thinks the female is pregnant.
There are only two outcomes to this scenario:
1. They'll have a bunch of untrained, unhousetrained puppies running around in a house with two larger dogs. The dam is okay and better trained than the sire.. the sire is untrained and not house-trained. He's also food-aggressive. They'll probably keep a puppy or two and sell the rest, encouraging them to breed again. People will wind up with unstable, untrained, overpriced, mutt puppies.
2. They dump the litter at the shelter and people will wind up with unstable, untrained, overpriced, mutt puppies. They neglect to fix one of the dogs and they breed again, the cycle continues.

I'll be getting a call asking for advice on how to train the puppies and.. honestly? There's nothing I can suggest.
You can't house-train puppies if nobody is home 12hrs per day.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

I've once attempted to physically fuck myself out of curiosity.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> I've once attempted to physically fuck myself out of curiosity.



That could be interpreted a number of ways. I am simultaneously curious and afraid.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

I took my dick in my paw. And that's as descriptive as ill get.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

you took your dick in your what
sorry what
your what


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

I said... What what.
think sir.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

Hands


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

*buzzer*
lower.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

you dont got paws, you got hands


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 23, 2015)

When I see a teen or whomever riding a bike etc. while I am driving a car, and they are doing completely unnecessary manouvers, riding on the car-roads and taking stupid shortcuts... I imagine how badly they would get hurt if I ran them over.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> -snip-



My Dog learned the habit to come up to me and my parents, tilt her head a certain way so we know to follow her and then she leads us to the door into the background so she can go pee. Or if we don't notice the signs, she'll continually walk up to us and then leave the room for 5 seconds, come back and repeat until we get the idea she wants to go outside. 

She'll never cry or bark to be let outside, and when she wants to come back in she'll just sit patiently at the door staring through the glass, though she will sometimes bark to say "Oi Humans let me the bloody hell back in!" if we take to long xD


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

That's like 10x better than the method they were using. Their method didn't teach their dogs anything except for that if they peed, they'd get scolded.
They were never praised for peeing outside


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> That's like 10x better than the method they were using. Their method didn't teach their dogs anything except for that if they peed, they'd get scolded.
> They were never praised for peeing outside



I think it helped that we got my dog at 5months old from a dog rescue center, so she had already been trained to some degree, we just made it stick.


----------



## Gator (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> That's like 10x better than the method they were using. Their method didn't teach their dogs anything except for that if they peed, they'd get scolded.
> They were never praised for peeing outside



why are people like this allowed to have dogs


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> you dont got paws, you got hands


I'll compromise.
Pawnds.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> That's like 10x better than the method they were using. Their method didn't teach their dogs anything except for that if they peed, they'd get scolded.
> They were never praised for peeing outside



A friend of mine tied a bell on the doorknob and trained her dog to ring it and sit down by the door when she needed outside.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 23, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> My Dog learned the habit to come up to me and my parents, tilt her head a certain way so we know to follow her and then she leads us to the door into the background so she can go pee. Or if we don't notice the signs, she'll continually walk up to us and then leave the room for 5 seconds, come back and repeat until we get the idea she wants to go outside.
> 
> She'll never cry or bark to be let outside, and when she wants to come back in she'll just sit patiently at the door staring through the glass, though she will sometimes bark to say "Oi Humans let me the bloody hell back in!" if we take to long xD



Back when we had a door with a cat-flap, our dog would paw on the cat-flap, making it rattle, to let us know she wanted to go out ^.^

Thing which annoys me is she always gets left outside after she's been. She doesn't take long to pee outside, but parents always let her out, and get back to what they were doing, and she has to bark to let them know she wants to come back in. I used to let her in when she started barking, but I don't anymore because that's enabling my parents' behaviour. If I let her out, I stay by the door until she's done.

On another note, all the French I know, I know from Pokemon fan fiction.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 23, 2015)

That reminds me of housetraining my pup. It was taking forever to kick in. This confused me because I was usin the leash, crate, and reward method. Turns out my sister's dog pees in the house when he doesn't want to go out into the cold. I can put her dog out for several minutes and then let him in only for him to pee inside. Sucker would hold it. Anyways, he still does this. I know because my dog tried to pee on my mom's Christmas tree twice vs. the never attempting on everyone else's. Trying to get your dog to behave when another (much older) dog doesn't is a hassle. XP


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

This dog would literally just piss itself. it'd be sitting there and you'd go up and say Hi Dexter!! *pet pet* and your socks would suddenly get wet.
The dog didnt even have to be extremely excited, he'd just piss himself in a calm mood


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> I'll compromise.
> Pawnds.



Please tell me these are your private pair of paws.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> I've once attempted to physically fuck myself out of curiosity.



I doubt you're big enough for that.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

self-fucking would be possible if you were hung and you cut your balls off, maybe
mmaaaybe


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

11' now. Hence the word "tried".
prolly could lick my dick if I wanted.
you could simply move them aside and tuck.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> self-fucking would be possible if you were hung and you cut your balls off, maybe
> mmaaaybe



Cut your balls off? Guess you're not hung enough to do it either...


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll pretend for you.~
though I wish it were shorter. It repels more than it attracts.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 23, 2015)

This is why portal technology would sell well in the market!

Speaking of portals.
Had I one.
I would try it. In ways. Maybe.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 23, 2015)

Invest in a bad dragon toy if you haven't.
Lordy.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 23, 2015)

Is it gay if you are fucking yourself? I mean, it is a dick, regardless....

Masturbation? Technically, but still.....


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

Experimentation. 
Curious. Not gay.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Cut your balls off? Guess you're not hung enough to do it either...



No, I'm not hung enough to shove my cock into my asshole, and I don't want to try it either


----------



## Ieono (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> Experimentation.



aka GAY.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

Aka the exact definition of the word I decided to type.
we done?
or must I search and bad mouth you for your decisions?
technically not a quote since you chose one word out of the post.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 23, 2015)

I've ignored so many people that I can't even get coherent chains of thoughts out of threads anymore.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

Chains.
ive been doing it wrong.
i thought it was train of thought.
im mistaken, yes?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

It's not gay unless you both say it is


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

On 3...


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 23, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> 11' now. Hence the word "tried".
> prolly could lick my dick if I wanted.
> you could simply move them aside and tuck.



Inches is two primes, that confused me for a sec.

And that other thing is over rated.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

Other thing...?
my mistake. 11"**


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm able to do it so I'm sure if you stretched your back you could do it as well.
it's killer on your back if you dont stretch though. i mean like pulled muscles


----------



## Feste (Feb 24, 2015)

God, miss two days and I get to see a convo about self fucking. What a magical place this is...


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

ill tell you all the info you need to know about autofellatio, feste
then we can practice and ill score your abilities


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 24, 2015)

There actually was a guy who removed two of his ribs just to suck his own dick.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> There actually was a guy who removed two of his ribs just to suck his own dick.



marilyn manson, and no that's actually just an urban legend


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 24, 2015)

It's amazing how you knew exactly what he was referring to.


----------



## Feste (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> ill tell you all the info you need to know about autofellatio, feste
> then we can practice and ill score your abilities



I'm not sure I've done enough yoga yet to be up for this


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

Feste said:


> I'm not sure I've done enough yoga yet to be up for this



I don't do yoga
Just stretch your back. You know how when you wake up in the morning your back is stiff? Thats what you want to avoid


----------



## Feste (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't do yoga
> Just stretch your back. You know how when you wake up in the morning your back is stiff? Thats what you want to avoid



It might take a little more than that, I have a weirdly proportioned body.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 24, 2015)

I may be too bulky to do Yoga


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 24, 2015)

I only have a decent memory when it comes to video games. It's kinda depressing meeting a bunch of new online people and trying to get to know them, but then having my knowledge of them getting mixed up or gradually fading away. I've actually kinda considered taking notes so I don't forget important details and have to be awkward and ask about them again :/


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 24, 2015)

It kinda annoys me when people go through the trouble of making a forum account making ab intro thread and then never posting again are we really that hostile ?


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> are we really that hostile ?



Yes.


----------



## Feste (Feb 24, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> It kinda annoys me when people go through the trouble of making a forum account making ab intro thread and then never posting again are we really that hostile ?



Weeding out the weak


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

Sheesh, Pumu, I'm packing less than you and still feel like I'm too big. Where d'you even find condoms?


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 24, 2015)

I remember this conversation. 

Me: "Gah, this condom is too tight." 
Her: "Slim fit?"
"No"
"Uhm...Lemme see....oh fuck you've got a red indent around your dick. These condoms are too small hun."
"Uhm...so...what do I do..."
"You buy magnum."
"Bwah---really? I don't want the clerk thinking im some egoist >_>"
"You idiot. You're not an egoist. You just need better fitting condoms."

-one store trip and a bit of lube later-

"HOLY SHIT THIS FEELS SO MUCH BETTER"



Moral: proper fitting covers are essential. 
Not that it matters anymore since I'm sterile and rarely top anyhow. But it's always nice to know Id have plenty of material for SRS if I ever decide to.


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I remember this conversation.
> 
> Me: "Gah, this condom is too tight."
> Her: "Slim fit?"
> ...




I feel ya', though when that happened, rather than having such an understanding girl, my night was over. You remember how school was.

So yeah, that sucked, and I reckon that's the reason I prefer bareback? Buried pride. :V

On another note! Just got invited to a strip club by a colleague. Not gonna lie, it'd be my first one, and apparently this is some pretty haute couture shit. Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 24, 2015)

BRN said:


> I feel ya', though when that happened, rather than having such an understanding girl, my night was over. You remember how school was.
> 
> So yeah, that sucked, and I reckon that's the reason I prefer bareback? Buried pride. :V
> 
> On another note! Just got invited to a strip club by a colleague. Not gonna lie, it'd be my first one, and apparently this is some pretty haute couture shit. Lookin' forward to it.



Hahaaaa poor luck man. Ah well you get the booty now anyhow and that's what matters. 
And oh dude. I hope it's a nice one. 
Cause if it ain't. 
Ohhhhh boy. 
Those girls be ratchet.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

Penis is overrated anyway.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 24, 2015)

I think penis is rated just fine


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

Penis is everywhere...it is disgusting! Penis buildings, penis ships, penis weapons, penis penis penis! URGH!


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay dude. 
We get it. 
You don't care about sex. 
You are the asexual monkey boy wonder. 

Now please excuse us as we talk about how great it is to have dicks in and around our mouths :V




(Honestly I don't give a damn either way. So long as we're going on about dicks feel free to say how overrated they are Ieono hun <3 only fair.)


----------



## Hewge (Feb 24, 2015)

_*Penis*_


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 24, 2015)

Hewge said:


> _*Penis*_



*All up in my face*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 24, 2015)

I must admit most asexuals i've met in my travels have always ended up being closeted homosexuals. I do believe they exist though. 

I don't think I've met many true ones though. ;3


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

My attempts at humour oftentimes fail. I suppose I am no good at it. 

In any case, I am aware that I am an unlikable person. If anyone does not like what I say, then it is best to ignore me.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 24, 2015)

Ieono said:


> My attempts at humour oftentimes fail. I suppose I am no good at it.
> 
> In any case, I am aware that I am an unlikable person. If anyone does not like what I say, then it is best to ignore me.



I think you are a bit of a curmudgeon but I like you just fine. <33


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh Red, you really do have such a way with words, alway such a joy to read any post you do :3


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I think you are a bit of a cumdragon



Thank ye kindly!

haha, I do try my best to be as detestable as possible~


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Oh Red, you really do have such a way with words, alway such a joy to read any post you do :3



Baaaaah I say. Bah! I'm just your daily no-gooder who happens to type half decently is all. 



Ieono said:


> Thank ye kindly!
> 
> haha, I do try my best to be as detestable as possible~



You're very welcome <33


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Penis is everywhere...it is disgusting! Penis buildings, penis ships, penis weapons, penis penis penis! URGH!



[yt]qc--vzVRDTE[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2015)

I confess I really like it when these sort of conversations happen, because I'm a horndog, apparently. Sadly, in this case, I've nothing to add, I feel...


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> because I'm a horndog, apparently.



Horned Canid, haha, I get it. 

Unless you are saying that you are an ever-horny human being, because I definitely can relate....*humps everything in sight* Don't believe these peasants, I am no asexual!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Horned Canid, haha, I get it.
> 
> Unless you are saying that you are an ever-horny human being, because I definitely can relate....*humps everything in sight*


Originally, I was planning to add a '(no horn puns please)' message, but, alas, that would've only incited even more horn puns.

And yes, I mean it in the second sense.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Baaaaah I say. Bah! I'm just your daily no-gooder who happens to type half decently is all.



Nonsense! If thats half-decent typing, I have to wonder what pristine typing is xD, Also is it weird I had the mental image of your fursona actually baaahing at me.........I don't know what to think anymore!!!!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 24, 2015)

I WANT GODDAMN JUJUBES!


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

we need to discuss fucking


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> we need to discuss fucking


Then where do you think we should all start? What topic shall we discuss first, exactly?


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> we need to discuss fucking



Well I be a virgin so I'll be backing out of this conversation *tips hat and runs*


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Well I be a virgin so I'll be backing out of this conversation *tips hat and runs*


I'm a virgin too, but I'll be paying attention to this conversation, a lot of attention, and making inappropiate comments and appropiate questions at every point I can... or not, because I'll be entering to class soon...


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

I wish I was still a virgin.


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I wish I was still a virgin.



I wish I had less folk's cards. I feel guilt, y'know?


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 24, 2015)

Let us focus on the topic of how female genitalia mutilation has no benefits what so ever


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Well I be a virgin so I'll be backing out of this conversation *tips hat and runs*



Get back here right now. I didnt give you permission to leave
All virgins come in this room right now



MaximizedGamer said:


> Let us focus on the topic of how female genitalia mutilation has no benefits what so ever



Neither does male genital mutilation but hey that still happens worldwide


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 24, 2015)

BRN said:


> I wish I had less folk's cards. I feel guilt, y'know?



Yeah, I totally feel you. There are several people I shouldn't have slept with that I did, only because I wanted to get laid. -.-'


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

<Recanted last thing>
Depression is a bitch and I hate it when I get a bout in the beginning of school.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> <Recanted last thing>
> Depression is a bitch and I hate it when I get a bout in the beginning of school.


I got to read the last thing... *Hugs*
Don't feel bad, Fen. Hope happier times await you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I got to read the last thing... *Hugs*
> Don't feel bad, Fen. Hope happier times await you.



Blah it's okay.
I always have my dreams and fetishes.
It's not as bad as you think, I'm just not packing quite as much as others


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Neither does male genital mutilation but hey that still happens worldwide



It makes it more difficult to masturbate...I mean, I'm pretty sure that was the whole reason the practice became so common outside the Jewish community, ya know, Victorian-era values and sexual repression and the like...then they came up with some "hygiene" thing so it seemed less weird.

Fun fact though: it was originally a practice to help with paying Egyptian soldiers, as they were paid for the number of slain enemies after battles, and were required to prove it by bringing their commanding officers the genitals of their slain enemies, so the Egyptian army made circumcision mandatory so soldiers couldn't lie to inflate their tallies by bringing in the members of fallen comrades.

For some reason (or maybe for JUST that reason) the Hebrews adopted the practice after they escaped Egyptian slavery.

I confess that I know a little too much about the history of circumcision D:


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Blah it's okay.
> I always have my dreams and fetishes.
> It's not as bad as you think, I'm just not packing quite as much as others


I won't ask any further, for fear of getting too personal. Still, my guess is that it's not something to feel ashamed about... we come in all sizes and shapes, after all.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I won't ask any further, for fear of getting too personal. Still, my guess is that it's not something to feel ashamed about... we come in all sizes and shapes, after all.



As I said it's not as bad as you think lol
Extralarge condoms are just a struggle I'll never face.
Then again, I go through enough struggles and have enough problems that I don't need that.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 24, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> It makes it more difficult to masturbate...I mean, I'm pretty sure that was the whole reason the practice became so common outside the Jewish community, ya know, Victorian-era values and sexual repression and the like..*.then they came up with some "hygiene" thing so it seemed less weird*.
> 
> Fun fact though: it was originally a practice to help with paying Egyptian soldiers, as they were paid for the number of slain enemies after battles, and were required to prove it by bringing their commanding officers the genitals of their slain enemies, so the Egyptian army made circumcision mandatory so soldiers couldn't lie to inflate their tallies by bringing in the members of fallen comrades.
> 
> ...



Huh, now I never was one to care whether there was a foreskin or not, but having performed sexual acts with circumcised guys and un-circumcised guys, I honestly reckon it DOES feel cleaner when a guy is circumcised. I would rather perform fellatio on a circumcised guy, ANY day of the week.

Having this same conversation on IM now actually, I honestly am not against male circumcision at all, I just reckon that unless it's a medical reason to do it just after birth, it should only be done on someone age 18+ so they can legally consent to the procedure - of course after being given all the facts and figures about it.

At least male circumcision doesn't kill people >.<. I heard once that female circumcision leads to a 50% chance of that person bleeding to death if they give birth? If that's true that's pretty damn grim.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> As I said it's not as bad as you think lol
> Extralarge condoms are just a struggle I'll never face.
> Then again, I go through enough struggles and have enough problems that I don't need that.



It's not the size of the weapon that counts, but how it's wielded ^.^

The guy who was the best in bed for me was also one of the least-sizable.

I also confess that these sorts of posts make me seem like some world-traveled sex demon. I'm not actually, I haven't been with a lot of guys at all. I just have a really good memory for each experience, and I'm quite blessed to have been with an interesting/wide variety of guys.

TL;DR - I'm NOT a sex demon! (I am a sergal though.....)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> As I said it's not as bad as you think lol
> Extralarge condoms are just a struggle I'll never face.
> Then again, I go through enough struggles and have enough problems that I don't need that.



Insecurity about size pretty much comes with being a male...I'm above average and still feel small D:

...and being well-endowed is not always a good thing. I have accidentally hurt a few partners and I felt absolutely terrible afterwards. I even had one burst into tears after I accidentally brick-walled her...that one really hurt me.

Okay...enough of that now, gotta keep it PG13 and stuff


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> =I even had one burst into tears after I accidentally brick-walled her...that one really hurt me.



LMFAO
JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll just put my paw into this. 

All circumsian thingiemajig is wrong. If its okay to mutilate one gender then it is fine to do it to the other. But personally I am against it.

Confession - 

I gave a friend apple juice and told them it was cider. They pretended to get drunk


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 24, 2015)

Keeping it natural, 'tis the Finn way!
And hair in lots of places. None of that porcelain bs in here.



Kinharia said:


> I gave a friend apple juice and told them it was cider. They pretended to get drunk




They must not have been very... experienced.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I gave a friend apple juice and told them it was cider. They pretended to get drunk



I once got my brother drunk off of water shots. The placebo effect is a thing.



Volkodav said:


> LMFAO
> JESUS CHRIST



Yeah...trust me...nothing takes a girl from "Totally into it" to "nope" faster than slamming the cervix. She called it a "female nut shot".


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 24, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> Keeping it natural, 'tis the Finn way!
> And hair in lots of places. None of that porcelain bs in here.



Ewewewew I can't stand body hair!

I made my most recent partner shave all his body [torso/back] hair whenever we met up. Something about a very overweight, hairless guy is wonderful though, I'm not to blame for this =V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Body hair attracts me.
I don't need to get into another conversation abkut my foreskin again, that happened already. 
Anyway, I got drunk once. All I did was giggle and play BGO woth my friends


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm most fond of body hair and muscles myself.
I also see nothing attractive in alcohol, so I've never been drunk.

EDIT: I'm also very hairy, if I say so. My body hair is one of my most prized physical atrributes, makes me look cuter.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 24, 2015)

I find the _complete_ lack of hair unnatural. Fake.

Seems like people have this odd obsession that when something grows out of you, you need to pluck it out 'coz someone said it looks ugly. Well, fuck you. My tummyhair is adorable.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

I like to shave and I like guys shaved because pubes and pube stubble feels disgusting on skin


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

Not one for pubes, and prefer to keep my own facial and torso hair trimmed. But I really don't mind folks legs, in any condition of hairiness. Y'know? 
Let's be honest here, it's the chest I'm lookin' at anyway, whatever the gender. <3

Circumcision's a weird subject for me. Back when I was too young to know the difference, first guy I ever fooled around with was circumcised and so I never cared much beyond "yours looks different". Having properly slept with both kinds later in life, I find it's easier and more fun to toy with an uncirc'd, right? Like, the sex is the same, the foreplay's different. More freedom of movement, cuter noises 'cos of the sensitivity.~

... I think I brick-wall'd a twink once. That guilt. The sharp cringe. The never-getting-to-top-that-guy-again :[


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Six if I was skinnier I'd be twink material and you could top me all you want you sexy beast <3


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

yall need some serious lessons in virgin-fucking


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Six if I was skinnier I'd be twink material and you could top me all you want you sexy beast <3



Pics. <3


----------



## Atemis (Feb 24, 2015)

And how exactly do two gay men decide who tops and who bottoms, do they discuss as they strip, is there some sort of penis sizing contest?
I like to imagine they play rock, paper, scissors for it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

BRN said:


> Pics. <3



I'm a bit chubby Six, but I got twink mentality. 
I'll sesend pics later, Skype me up maybe. But if you wanna see,  look in the mugshot thread and look at my vids for mai body :v


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

This thread. Seriously.
Just imagine a bunch of dudes (and gals) crammed into a church confessional, rappin' about pube shavin', virgin fuckin', genital mutilating, dick suckin', cervix smashing sex. -then the priest walks in.


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

Atemis said:


> And how exactly do two gay men decide who tops and who bottoms, do they discuss as they strip, is there some sort of penis sizing contest?
> I like to imagine they play rock, paper, scissors for it.



[yt]sa5rW_AJw-U[/yt]


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 24, 2015)

Nobody knows this about lil ol me, but i can sing.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

Atemis said:


> And how exactly do two gay men decide who tops and who bottoms, do they discuss as they strip, is there some sort of penis sizing contest?
> I like to imagine they play rock, paper, scissors for it.



There's a pre-fuck fighting ritual


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> I find the _complete_ lack of hair unnatural. Fake.
> 
> Seems like people have this odd obsession that when something grows out of you, you need to pluck it out 'coz someone said it looks ugly. Well, fuck you. My tummyhair is adorable.



I read that in your voice.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I read that in your voice.



Good. Let my majesty echo inside your head forevermore!
Nah, it's just because you associate what I write with how you remember my voice (duh). To me, this happens sometimes, and sometimes it does not. If I think about it, I start reading with the 'matching' voice instead of the 'neutral' voice.

I confess I am a very bad loser.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> I confess I am a very bad loser.



Especially in Dota 2 when Chuchi is sitting right next to you making sure that you know exactly how badly you did.  :3


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 24, 2015)

*pokes head through the door to the confessional* Is it safe yet? *looks around for a preying Volkodav*


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> *pokes head through the door to the confessional* Is it safe yet? *looks around for a preying Volkodav*


Theoritically, it is, so would the last two posts imply.

I confess I think I should spend a little less time here these days.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 24, 2015)

I kind of went for a nap earlier so I missed the whole posting session xD


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> *pokes head through the door to the confessional* Is it safe yet? *looks around for a preying Volkodav*


You will never escape


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You will never escape



I know it to be true, one can never truly escape o___o


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I know it to be true, one can never truly escape o___o



Accept it already and become one of my sluts


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

Master/slave business blows. I'm more for, y'know, friends during the day go to see casual entertainment in the evening, casual sex all night, wake up grinning and exhausted and 'seeya next week'


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 24, 2015)

I confess i always read funky's comments with vageta's voice


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Accept it already and become one of my sluts



But I-I....I don't wanna! *tries to run, trips and falls flat on face* Well this rather compromising............


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 24, 2015)

I know this is pretty fangirly and dumb, but I did a piece of fan art for a musician that I like, and posted it to their Facebook. 
As fucking dumb as this is, I'm really happy I even got a Like. 
S-senpai has noticed me. -*u*-


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 24, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I know this is pretty fangirly and dumb, but I did a piece of fan art for a musician that I like, and posted it to their Facebook.
> As fucking dumb as this is, I'm really happy I even got a Like.
> S-senpai has noticed me. -*u*-



Nothing dumb about it  be happy  also love the new avatar


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not even a bear, but it's so cute I figured it's a nice change of pace from my sprÃ¶lÃ¶liÃ¶n. c:


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

BRN said:


> Master/slave business blows. I'm more for, y'know, friends during the day go to see casual entertainment in the evening, casual sex all night, wake up grinning and exhausted and 'seeya next week'


Yeah, well, that's just... like... your opinion, man.

I think it's A+++, best thing in the world
best things in the world are:
trapping
hunting
pit bull terriers
taxidermy
BDSM


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> trapping
> hunting
> taxidermy



I can understand the thrill of the hunt, but I just don't get trapping or taxidermy.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Nonsense! If thats half-decent typing, I have to wonder what pristine typing is xD, Also is it weird I had the mental image of your fursona actually baaahing at me.........I don't know what to think anymore!!!!



Awwwww. This is actually kind of adorable. :3c


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yeah, well, that's just... like... your opinion, man.
> 
> I think it's A+++, best thing in the world
> best things in the world are:
> ...


 â€‹


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I can understand the thrill of the hunt, but I just don't get trapping or taxidermy.



Trapping is like Christmas every day
Taxidermy is re-creating an animal and giving it new life after death. It's a form of respect. Taxidermists are extremely picky and won't hesitate to tear you a new asshole for doing a shit job on a mount. They believe you either make it as life-like as humanly possible or don't do it at all.



BRN said:


> tim hortons



HOW THE FUCK DID I FORGET ABOUT TIM HORTONS
SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a medium icecap and double chocolate donut today


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

I killed another fish today. :C


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 24, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> I know this is pretty fangirly and dumb, but I did a piece of fan art for a musician that I like, and posted it to their Facebook.
> As fucking dumb as this is, I'm really happy I even got a Like.
> S-senpai has noticed me. -*u*-



I'm the exact fucking same.

I posted a fan-notice/T-shirt design suggestion to the FB page of another fandom and I was squee'ing like crazy when I got a Like.

They wanted people to post pictures of them wearing the T-shirts/other merchandise. I took a photo of mine but never posted it, because I was too nervous. I'd mentioned on a livestream that "X T-shirt looks good on" but didn't think any more of it. Then some time later, they said "Alex, you have X T-shirt, right? Care to post a photo of how it looks, because we want to see how they look on".

Firstly I was squee'ing because they remembered things I'd said, but also I had the go-ahead to post the shot. That got a positive comment and I almost died of squee.

I also want to do some fan art, but until I get the concept 100%, it's not gonna happen. And even then, I won't submit it because of the aforementioned nerves.

Basically dude, you are a normal fangirl. A normal, crazy fangirl.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll confess another idiotic thing I did. 
I was like 7 and I was at  school, more precisely in the schoolyard. In it there was this more  ''secluded'' and shady place which the teachers almost completely  ignored. This was also the place where all the''cool kids'' chilled at. I enter. Must've been in 2nd grade. Two kids of the 5th grade say something to me, I can't remember _precisely_  what, but it involved me dropping my pants and showing my... Obelisk.  Again, I don't know WHY but I do as they say. As soon as I expose my  lizard those two immidiately run outside, yell at everyone what  scandalous thing I did and before I knew it all the yard's kids were  there, watching me. I was there like LOL, chilled, I didn't feel shame  since I still was so little. Everyone else instead was like ''ZOMG WTF  LOL'', then the teachers come in, horrified by such _scandal_. To be honest, I think I felt satisfaction for all the attention I was getting. Hehehe good times


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 24, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I'll confess another idiotic thing I did.
> I was like 7 and I was at  school, more precisely in the schoolyard. In it there was this more  ''secluded'' and shady place which the teachers almost completely  ignored. This was also the place where all the''cool kids'' chilled at. I enter. Must've been in 2nd grade. Two kids of the 5th grade say something to me, I can't remember _precisely_  what, but it involved me dropping my pants and showing my... Obelisk.  Again, I don't know WHY but I do as they say. As soon as I expose my  lizard those two immidiately run outside, yell at everyone what  scandalous thing I did and before I knew it all the yard's kids were  there, watching me. I was there like LOL, chilled, I didn't feel shame  since I still was so little. Everyone else instead was like ''ZOMG WTF  LOL'', then the teachers come in, horrified by such _scandal_. To be honest, I think I felt satisfaction for all the attention I was getting. Hehehe good times



So your a borderline stripper?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 24, 2015)

Took a nap in the nude yesterday after a long day of work and being too lazy to jump in the shower immediately. 

... it was pretty nice.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 24, 2015)

Sleeping in the nude is soooo nice.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 24, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> So your a borderline stripper?



Don't be absurd, of course not. I did this crap back when I was 7, mind you. Back then I didn't know what shame was. Now I obviously do

By the way: *you're


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 24, 2015)

Obelisk. Fancy term for dick.


----------



## Selachi (Feb 24, 2015)

Yesterday, I went hill-topping/hill-jumping or whatever you call it with my buddy in his new car. 

Never again. One of the dumbest things I've done in a while. There were a few brief moments where I though my legacy would be a little plastic cross and flowers in a roadside ditch somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Trapping is like Christmas every day
> Taxidermy is re-creating an animal and giving it new life after death. It's a form of respect. Taxidermists are extremely picky and won't hesitate to tear you a new asshole for doing a shit job on a mount. They believe you either make it as life-like as humanly possible or don't do it at all.



Well, then bravo to that.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 24, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> Obelisk. Fancy term for dick.



It's fun to find alternative terms. Oh no I sound like a hipster...


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

I went fishing once and caught this tiny fish , when we began to leave all the fish floated to the surface , some of them were twitching and still swimming around , they were all dead , I think it was fucking funny , not to sure I should be thinking that...


----------



## Gator (Feb 24, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I went fishing once and caught this tiny fish , when we began to leave all the fish floated to the surface , some of them were twitching and still swimming around , they were all dead , I think it was fucking funny , not to sure I should be thinking that...



what the hell were you fishing with


----------



## Ryouzen (Feb 24, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I went fishing once and caught this tiny fish , when we began to leave all the fish floated to the surface , some of them were twitching and still swimming around , they were all dead , I think it was fucking funny , not to sure I should be thinking that...



I won't lie I started chuckling to myself at what my mind came up with. But on a serious note I'd laugh as well, though I tend to laugh at things of that nature anyway. Pretty sure its ok to do that....I think.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2015)

I laugh at a lot of things I really shouldn't.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Does biting the inside of your lip and sucking the blood count as self-cannibalism/vampirism? I do that occasionally. That or peel the skin off my lip (and eat it) terrible I know...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I confess i always read funky's comments with vageta's voice



A) its Vegeta
B) Cannot unhear...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Does biting the inside of your lip and sucking the blood count as self-cannibalism/vampirism? I do that occasionally. That or peel the skin off my lip (and eat it) terrible I know...



I sometimes cut my fingers and mix the blood into vodka shots so you're fine.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a really nice hat today and I dunno if I'm ever gonna be able to wear it. A purple version of this hat:

http://pawstar.com/images/_products/hats/1025-00.jpg

With ears the size of the hat itself, I don't know if there's any situation short of a convention that I'd wear it.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

It is hard for me to like people. The moment they do something I detest, I usually end up disliking them forever.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 24, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Does biting the inside of your lip and sucking the blood count as self-cannibalism/vampirism? I do that occasionally. That or peel the skin off my lip (and eat it) terrible I know...



I do that a lot too, especially when I'm snackish. Its a really strange habit that I've done ever since I was a kid


----------



## Hewge (Feb 24, 2015)

Ieono said:


> It is hard for me to like people. The moment they do something I detest, I usually end up disliking them forever.



That's probably going to result in you disliking everyone for the rest of your life.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

Hewge said:


> That's probably going to result in you disliking everyone for the rest of your life.


Ieono, you sound like a buzzkill and someone that nobody wants to be around

stop it


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

Hewge said:


> That's probably going to result in you disliking everyone for the rest of your life.



Hah, very well. I admit that I am fine with this.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 24, 2015)

Ieono said:


> It is hard for me to like people. The moment they do something I detest, I usually end up disliking them forever.



edgy


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 24, 2015)

Ieono said:


> It is hard for me to like people. The moment they do something I detest, I usually end up disliking them forever.



Ieono's mother folds his underpants incorrectly and is quickly disowned.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 24, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Ieono's mother folds his underpants incorrectly and is quickly disowned.



Okay that made me chuckle lol


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't seek the affection and admiration of others. I just like observing them, and sharing knowledge and insights with them. Everything else seems like a waste of time. Sure, other people are going to mock me, and think that I am detestable, but it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. When people hear that other people don't hold the same things that they do in high esteem, they have this urge to spread their own views like an infectious disease. It is interesting, but not in all cases.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2015)

I used to like Skrillex. Then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 25, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I don't seek the affection and admiration of others. I just like observing them, and sharing knowledge and insights with them. Everything else seems like a waste of time. Sure, other people are going to mock me, and think that I am detestable, but it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. When people hear that other people don't hold the same things that they do in high esteem, they have this urge to spread their own views like an infectious disease. It is interesting, but not in all cases.


I'm not mocking you, I find it sad. Because you sound like you have the ability to socialise properly, but have no desire to connect with people and all, and then there's people like me, who LOOOVE people, who would give ANYTHING to be able to make friends, who have no ability to socialise, and the smallest interaction is alien and difficult. I would love to steal your social abilities and switch them with mine ^.^


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 25, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm not mocking you, I find it sad. Because you sound like you have the ability to socialise properly, but have no desire to connect with people and all, and then there's people like me, who LOOOVE people, who would give ANYTHING to be able to make friends, who have no ability to socialise, and the smallest interaction is alien and difficult. I would love to steal your social abilities and switch them with mine ^.^



 You do fine on here though.


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 25, 2015)

I think it's usually too easy for me to like people, even if I don't directly interact with them much. If they do something I disagree with, I usually just think it over and get over it; it's unlikely to be something worth hurting a friendship over anyway.



Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm not mocking you, I find it sad. Because you sound like you have the ability to socialise properly, but have no desire to connect with people and all, and then there's people like me, who LOOOVE people, who would give ANYTHING to be able to make friends, who have no ability to socialise, and the smallest interaction is alien and difficult. I would love to steal your social abilities and switch them with mine ^.^



Have you tried the Teamspeak yet? Lots of social opportunities there between Cards against humanity, Robocraft, and just chatting.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 25, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm not mocking you, I find it sad. Because you sound like you have the ability to socialise properly, but have no desire to connect with people and all, and then there's people like me, who LOOOVE people, who would give ANYTHING to be able to make friends, who have no ability to socialise, and the smallest interaction is alien and difficult. I would love to steal your social abilities and switch them with mine ^.^



I enjoy connecting with others, but only with those who I find very interesting. I just lose interest in small talk and "joking around" very quickly, so they seem like wastes of time to me. I attempt to do those things, but it doesn't feel....right. 

In my own experiences, if there is a change I want to make in myself, I "fake it till I make it."  Basically, I act as though I have that attribute until I truly have it. A good example is when I used to have very poor self-esteem in regards to my looks. I simply stopped acting like I disliked my appearance, and began pretending like I viewed myself as an attractive person. And after about a year of doing this, I truly did gain a great deal of confidence in the way I look. I think you can trick your mind into believing anything, haha.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 25, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I attempt to do those things, but it doesn't feel....right.



That's cuz you are being true to yourself. A lot people wanna be loved by everyone, which is a very arrogant desire and unrealistic. Not everyone is gonna like you or me. And that's fine. Hell, you and me aren't too fond of each other in fact. And we poke fun, but we do remain civil I think. I don't get the fear people have of being disliked. Just be yourself, ya'll. You'll find that you will respect yourself more in the end. Ieono may seem off putting with his opinion, but he doesn't compromise his morals or deeply held beliefs (not even the ones that suck XD). 

Hell, I actually admire that you aren't a docile lamb adjusting what you think to appease others. But as one being to another, don't take people's foolishness to heart too much. Some are capable of change and you might miss out on a fascinating and worthwhile friendship if you do.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I used to like Skrillex. Then I took an arrow to the knee.


I used to think that joke was overplayed and unfunny, then i took an arrow to the brain.

*drools all over his shirt* Now it makes the haha noises fall out of my face hole all of the time, yeah!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 25, 2015)

I confess I entered into a Disney Park without permission once; luckily, the matter was solved without much of a repercussion.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 25, 2015)

I confess I really wasn't planning for school to be out today


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 25, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess I really wasn't planning for school to be out today


Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## BRN (Feb 25, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I entered into a Disney Park without permission once; luckily, the matter was solved without much of a repercussion.



I can imagine it. :3 You, terribly worried, as you shyly try to explain your awful, accidental trespass~â™ª



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I confess I really wasn't planning for school to be out today



Take advantage of it! Do something you can't normally do. Like.. uh, I dunno, play video games. =D


I am so terrifically bored here. My night shift job here at the lab only had enough work to occupy a few hours of time, and I've been stuck pantomiming useless errands ever since we finished doing any real work. Someone take me hoooome


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 25, 2015)

BRN said:


> I can imagine it. :3 You, terribly worried, as you shyly try to explain your awful, accidental trespass~â™ª
> 
> I am so terrifically bored here. My night shift job here at the lab only had enough work to occupy a few hours of time, and I've been stuck pantomiming useless errands ever since we finished doing any real work. Someone take me hoooome


Nope, my face was all scrunched up and somewhat angry, and I didn't change it even when staff members and a police man were involved. I literally trespassed by the main entrance, with everyone seeing me.

Worry not SIX! You'll get there soon enough, or you can chat around here.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I used to like Skrillex. Then I took an arrow to the knee.



Skrillex's new song Doompy Poomp is total ass. Implying its a song.


----------



## Gator (Feb 25, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Doompy Poomp



is this a for real thing


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 25, 2015)

Skrillex?
Feels like I'm in highschool again with a bunch of plebes.


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Skrillex?
> Feels like I'm in highschool again with a bunch of plebes.


I would have thought skrillex would have still been with From First To Last when you were in high school xD

Ed: I read too much into your post xD


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 25, 2015)

University students tend to surprise me sometimes. There was an iclicker question in my last class that literally involved simply adding and subtracting a few 2-digit numbers from a 3-digit number, and they were easy to work with numbers as well. A ton of students here can handle Calculus, but on this basic problem they have to reach for calculators, and even still, 30% of a class of over 100 get the wrong answer. I would have expected better from a class of 4th graders. I hope that 30% just randomly picked an answer.

/rant


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 25, 2015)

I used to be all over FFTL when I was a babbie
that was my shit man. THAT WAS MY SHIT
WHY DID YOU LEAVE FFTL, SONNY MOORE
I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I used to be all over FFTL when I was a babbie
> that was my shit man. THAT WAS MY SHIT
> WHY DID YOU LEAVE FFTL, SONNY MOORE
> I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU



Whats FFTL?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 25, 2015)

I always get super confused about what to put as my "artist type"on FA...am I a traditional artist, a crafter, a fursuiter, a musician, a photographer, or a fursuit maker? Why isn't there a "fur of all trades" option? D:


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 25, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Whats FFTL?



From First To Last


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 25, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I always get super confused about what to put as my "artist type"on FA...am I a traditional artist, a crafter, a fursuiter, a musician, a photographer, or a fursuit maker? Why isn't there a "fur of all trades" option? D:



I just put "anthro artist" because most of it involves animals or anthros anyway ^.^


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I used to be all over FFTL when I was a babbie
> that was my shit man. THAT WAS MY SHIT
> WHY DID YOU LEAVE FFTL, SONNY MOORE
> I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU



Ha xD I will admit they had a couple of good songs back in the day. The emo phase...


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm a fan of Snuggle Bunny music (preferably the German versions though).


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 26, 2015)

I now don't give a shit even more than before, I don't have a future and I don't fucking care, so what?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I now don't give a shit even more than before, I don't have a future and I don't fucking care, so what?



 Whatcha you talkin bout Kitsune?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Whatcha you talkin bout Kitsune?



Punk rock


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I now don't give a shit even more than before, I don't have a future and I don't fucking care, so what?



Heh, good.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Punk rock



Metal's better :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Metal's better :V



Both are fine, and they mix pretty well


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Both are fine, and they mix pretty well



I was jesting. (I dont know much about either)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I was jesting. (I dont know much about either)



That's fine


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 26, 2015)

If you mix punk rock and Metal, you get S. O. D.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

FOR RED.
I'm not who i pretend to be.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 26, 2015)

I very rarely understand what Pumu posts ever really mean! They are like, so random. And not the good kind of random


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

Nothing you need concern yourself with here. 
i can pm you more detail if you wish.
I want a fresh start if i would be allowed from those involved with my falsehoods.
I cannot begin to make up for what i have done.
I understand if i am looked down upon by those ive come to care for.
I was overwhelmed by the feeling of being looked up to.
I lost sight of what was actually moral.
All i can say is that i'm sorry.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 26, 2015)

_*Backs away slowly*
_Time to go to sleep for Hewgey!

Oh yeah; and if you got private stuffs going on, then why not just keep it private instead of nudging about X subjects publicly xP
Furries are their dramas...

_Z z z
_


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah, being intentionally vague in public is a gambit for - in my opinion - the kind of folks who just want to generate attention. 

If that's a private apology, apologise privately. If you wanna change, change. Actions louder than words, eh?


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

It's too be known by those i am involved with. wanted to state it publicly if it should pop up again


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2015)

*shrug* Heck, I know what was up and mooostly idgaf.

 I'm just warning against the dangers of appearing like a dramatic furry, via spiels like that.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 26, 2015)

*tilts heads* I know you seem to be dealing with something Pumu, but you are being awfully cryptic about it, its hard to know what to even say, so none of us can really give you a proper reply


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 26, 2015)

Man, I sure do hate it when people pretend to pull a facade as a very skilled artist, dupe a bunch of people into joining an art group on Skype where he will give "lectures" to people who want to get better at art (Which turn out to be "Draw the head of your anime character" exercises with no real direction), leave the group and say that other people should teach the group, come back and ask for attention and acknowledgement that they're a great artist, then get discovered that they're actually not an artist, then have the nerve to go on a community group forum and mope and cry WOE IS ME PLEASE FEEL BAD FOR ME even though they were the ones that instigated that whole shit.


It happened to me on DA just moments ago.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 26, 2015)

Croc always relaxes me so


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 26, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Croc always relaxes me so



It is very therapeutic.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> I cannot begin to make up for what i have done..




did you kill somebody


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> Nothing you need concern yourself with here.
> i can pm you more detail if you wish.
> I want a fresh start if i would be allowed from those involved with my falsehoods.
> I cannot begin to make up for what i have done.
> ...



Bye.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Man, I sure do hate it when people pretend to pull a facade as a very skilled artist, dupe a bunch of people into joining an art group on Skype where he will give "lectures" to people who want to get better at art (Which turn out to be "Draw the head of your anime character" exercises with no real direction), leave the group and say that other people should teach the group, come back and ask for attention and acknowledgement that they're a great artist, then get discovered that they're actually not an artist, then have the nerve to go on a community group forum and mope and cry WOE IS ME PLEASE FEEL BAD FOR ME even though they were the ones that instigated that whole shit.
> 
> 
> It happened to me on DA just moments ago.


Noted


----------



## Luki (Feb 26, 2015)

I used to think toys had feelings when I was kid. I felt *really *bad about leaving them at home when going out, or playing with one over the other.

Thanks for that, Toy Story :c


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

Came back to see if the group i gathered was still going. once i knew that others took charge, i let it be.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> Came back to see if the group i gathered was still going. once i knew that others took charge, i let it be.



Are you....talking to anyone in particular?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 26, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> Came back to see if the group i gathered was still going. once i knew that others took charge, i let it be.



Stop. Just stop. 

Seriously.



Ieono said:


> Are you....talking to anyone in particular?



I don't know why, but it always seems like people that _act like ThePumu_ always have something to do with my _previous posts in the threads they're talking in_.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!111!!1!!!


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 26, 2015)

@____@ I am so confused as to whats currently happening, could anyone summarise please?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 26, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> @____@ I am so confused as to whats currently happening, could anyone summarise please?



Stuff happened Pumu is very sorry for


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Stop. Just stop.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Stop what exactly.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 26, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 26, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> Stop what exactly.




Im going to say it for everyone now that you keep dragging it out.



ThePumu has been impersonating another artist and wrongfully claiming this artist's work to be his own. He started a skype art group and got a bunch of people to follow under him as this "great artist who will help fine tune and teach newbie artists" how to draw.

His lessons have been nothing more than the following.

1. Week 1: draw a canine head (no instruction).
2. Week 2: draw an anthro rabbit or action pose (no instruction).


Thats it. Then he has the gull to leave and ignore the group, dropping the entire thing in the hands of me, Mau and Zeitz to essentially take the mess he made and make something of it. We tried, but honestly, we didn't sign up to take over as the role of teacher, we signed up to improve ourselves.

Then, we find out you were lying to everyone about being an artist. In fact, you're still denying this even though you got caught red handed. And now you have the nerve to go on the forums and act all WOE IS ME BOOHOOHOOO I IS SAD when you dump a bucket of shit on this group of artists you tried to mentor with phony credentials!? You're a hack!

And worst of all, when you would talk in the group, the only thing you were EVER interested in doing was finding people to engage in adult rated private RP with you. Your reason for this? "Reference".


I gave you your chance to stop, but you pushed this Croc too far. Have fun with everyone knowing why people are upset with you. I'm very upset with your method choice of handling this, you foolish child.



*Microphone drop*


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I gave you your chance to stop, but you pushed this Croc too far. Have fun with everyone knowing why people are upset with you. I'm very upset with your method choice of handling this, you foolish child.
> 
> 
> 
> *Microphone drop*



I just fell in love with this Croc...*applause*


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Im going to say it for everyone now that you keep dragging it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*picks up the mic and hands it back to croc*
i left the group to deal with personal issues.
a good chunk of what you said is true, however. i am not denying the allegations when i have stated that i had been lying.
are you upset that i decided to bring this up here publicly allowing someone else to explain instead of choosing to keep it quiet? Sure i like to Rp. so? that has nothing to do with anything, just something you wanted to add to call me out further than i already did myself. i am not wallowing in self-pity. i simply left it originally that i sincerely apologize to those i have lied too and then requested if i would be given the oppurtunity to be allowed some way to right the wrongs ive done.
(dat monkey) your cute.
ive used this thread for its intended purpose.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Hmmm.....forgive me, but when a liar apologizes....how can you possibly believe them???


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

by giving them an oppurtunity to regain the trust.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

As much as I love drama, this discussion is best suited for PM's, or really anywhere except here.

Edit: And Pumu, what you did is seriously fucked up, you need to go onto DA and apologize to everyone in that group, not us.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 26, 2015)

Ooooohhhhhhh, drama. I think I'll read it later.

I confess I like Naesaki's newest avatar, simply because I really like tairupanda. Good choice, good choice.

I also confess the ambassador of China is speaking to all of us here at my Uni now, and I'm not paying attention to him.

EDIT: 
Just read the drama... oh dear.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> As much as I love drama, this discussion is best suited for PM's, or really anywhere except here.
> 
> Edit: And Pumu, what you did is seriously fucked up, you need to go onto DA and apologize to everyone in that group, not us.


Understood


----------



## JegoLego (Feb 26, 2015)

Speaking of plagiarism, I'm writing an English paper in class about the novel _Cry, The Beloved Country_.  My main topics for the essay are ones I found on Sparknotes.  My teacher knows this, yet for some reason he's okay with it...  Well, if it ain't broke don't fix it!  (BTW he's also been pushing the due date back several times, so I haven't even started typing the paper)


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 26, 2015)

Maybe i have depression?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 26, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> Speaking of plagiarism, I'm writing an English paper in class about the novel _Cry, The Beloved Country_.  My main topics for the essay are ones I found on Sparknotes.  My teacher knows this, yet for some reason he's okay with it...  Well, if it ain't broke don't fix it!  (BTW he's also been pushing the due date back several times, so I haven't even started typing the paper)



Ive used sparknotes for papers too but im not really ashamed of it. I put the info i found in my own words, added my own kind of writing style to it and viola a B or A on the paper


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Stop. Just stop.
> 
> Seriously.



 If Arshes was still the hbic he'd be banned quick as lightning. And if the artist community on here was anything like it was in 2012 (where we had a good deal of decent ones who took commissions) he'd be on Artist's Beware. 

That's not something that you just apologize for. An apology is meant to be a sincere expression of regret and grief. This is just "I got caught and I dont wanna be raked across the coals, let me do that submissive roll on my back dogs do". 

Apologies don't mean shit anymore cuz people do it for the stupidest reasons.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 26, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Maybe i have depression?



If you have to wonder, you probably do.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

What Butters says is true, apologizing changes very little, but as far as I know he broke no laws and what else can be done on the Internet? Pumu should just apologize, then leave and never come back. Of course I believe that anybody can redeem themselves somehow, I did a lot of stupid shit when I was younger.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

Nah, okay I don't agree with this.
What Pumu did was wrong and he acknowledges and publicly admits it. The determining factor in whether or not his apology matters is based on if he CHANGES. There are plagiarists all over the internet and what makes someone a good person or not is if they know they fucked up and will work to change. It's not hard to just.. not steal art, so I believe that people can be given a second chance.
Pumu, my suggestion would be to make a public apology on your Skype group or whatever and then never ever do it again, no exceptions. Plagiarism is bad and hurts the artists who work hard on their art and you know this. The most you can do now is strive to become a better person.

I left FA years ago and the entire time I was gone, I wanted to make a journal about it. I eventually mustered up the courage to create one and had it openly viewable on my page for some time. It attracted trolls and whatnot which is to be expected, but I know it got to the people it was aimed at because they messaged me.
I feel 10x better now because I did that, and I don't go out of my way to troll and harass people like I used to.
You can read it here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5889221/
If you want to be a dick, I'll just block you here and there, idc anymore.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

People should be held accountable for their actions. That's the grownup world, folks.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Maybe I have depression?


Maybe I am available if you desire someone to talk to? â˜º

OT: I confess I do enjoy distractions from school work.. periodically anyway.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> People should be held accountable for their actions. That's the grownup world, folks.


And what exactly would you propose happen to him, send him to prison, give him a few lashes with a whip. This is an iternet forum not a court room, we don't condemn him to punishment, that's DA staff's job. We can only help him change.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> People should be held accountable for their actions. That's the grownup world, folks.


Being held accountable for your actions after confessing to your crimes doesn't mean you need to treat that person like they're garbage.

Have you ever traced when you were just starting out drawing, Butters?
Don't lie to me.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You can read it here:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5889221/





> I'm sorry to....CoyoteCaliente.......



I had no idea I was on that list. I was straight up in rehab at that time.

But thank you, for what's it's worth, and I think you're a much better person now. And I do in fact think about you, occasionally fret about you, and hope everything goes best for you.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> And what exactly would you propose happen to him, send him to prison, give him a few lashes with a whip. This is an iternet forum not a court room, we don't condemn him to punishment, that's DA staff's job. We can only help him change.



 If a person is going around impersonating another user on a forum...I think that's grounds for discipline. But hey, I'm not a mod. But as a community, we shouldn't coddle people who want to deceive others and possibly aim to commit commission fraud.



Volkodav said:


> Being held accountable for your actions after confessing to your crimes doesn't mean you need to treat that person like they're garbage.
> 
> Have you ever traced when you were just starting out drawing, Butters?
> Don't lie to me.



lol. No. I didn't. I've been drawing for a long time, Clay. And tracing is a boring way to start anyway.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 26, 2015)

Is it normal for me to have made up the nickname "Butter Boy" when I see Butters Shikkon?


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

If he attempts to illegally solicite money from somebody that is one thing, but being a dumbass and pretending to teach a free online class is not illegal.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Is it normal for me to have made up the nickname "Butter Boy" when I see Butters Shikkon?



:3c I've done a few Butter boys in the past.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> lol. No. I didn't. I've been drawing for a long time, Clay. And tracing is a boring way to start anyway.



I did. This was back before I owned a scanner or was on any furry sites. I was just starting out in furry art and wanted to try my hand at it so I'd print shit out and trace it.
Was it a bad thing to do? Yup, but I'm sure we all did it. The point is that we have to change away from that.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 26, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I like Naesaki's newest avatar, simply because I really like tairupanda. Good choice, good choice.



Yeah I commissioned TairuPanda just over a month ago (was quite far down on his queue), so worth wait for it ^w^ when I saw my emails this morning with the finished product.....I confess I may have fan squealed a little bit. The full version is on my gallery, with full permission from him of course and credit given back. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
and as for the whole Pumu thing, apologising is all well and good but Pumu, the fact you felt the need to do it in the first place and impersonate an artist like that, thats just low. You do need to try and make it up to those people but, thats not a road easily traversed. 

But as Atemis said, its not for us to judge you here or to give you forgiveness, but we can try and put you on the right track. But anyway lets try and drift away from this topic now, for everyone's sake and sanity.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I did. This was back before I owned a scanner or was on any furry sites. I was just starting out in furry art and wanted to try my hand at it so I'd print shit out and trace it.
> Was it a bad thing to do? Yup, but I'm sure we all did it. The point is that we have to change away from that.



You know, we actually had a tracer on this forum once. And he was ignorant of the fact that what he was doing was "tracing". I liked him. He wasn't a bad guy. But he did get raked across the coals still. And he walked away smarter and more aware of his own art skills. 

Puma straight up claimed another's art was his own. And that's far less innocent/cute.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 26, 2015)

My ISIS-related confession. 

I would like to see chemical weapons to be completely ablolished, but since how barbaric ISIS is acting like, I think they deserve to have sarin gas dropped on them


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You know, we actually had a tracer on this forum once. And he was ignorant of the fact that what he was doing was "tracing". I liked him. He wasn't a bad guy. But he did get raked across the coals still. And he walked away smarter and more aware of his own art skills.
> 
> Puma straight up claimed another's art was his own. And that's far less innocent/cute.



Doesn't matter if it's "less innocent". All we can do is say stop that, tell him why it's wrong, and give him tips to improve.
Pumu knows what he did was wrong and knows how he can change and improve. That's a good thing and he shouldn't be shamed for it.
That's not to say we shouldn't say "PUMU DON'T BE AN ASS", but for christ sakes don't act like you want the guy sent to a deserted island instead of offering him some advice. If someone stole my art I'd do the same thing. Yell at them, demand it be taken down, sure.. but just simply doing that does nothing in the long run, it teaches nothing but that the art thief won't go after your art next time. Pumu at least has some remorse.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Pumu at least has some remorse.



Yes. Having remorse after being caught is totally true regret and not just getting caught with your hand in the cookie jar. And hell, I'm not even demanding he be put away. XD You guys are rushing to pat his ass so fast, you'd think this was a homoerotic football game. 

What have I said? I've said I doubt his apology is real. And I've expressed my thoughts that people should be held accountable for their actions. That ain't hitler level thinking, Clay. When you are held accountable for your actions, you tend to take life more seriously.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

You haven't fucking explained what "held accountable for your actions" is, Butters. You just keep saying it but you won't explain it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You haven't fucking explained what "held accountable for your actions" is, Butters. You just keep saying it but you won't explain it.



Like I said. Disciplined. ;3 But I don't tell the mods what to do. 



 Or do I?


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

if you want him punished so badly you should have him reported to deviantart staff


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> if you want him punished so badly you should have him reported to deviantart staff



My army of metal collecting wolves did it for me. I delegate.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Like I said. Disciplined. ;3 But I don't tell the mods what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Or do I?



Okay well he didn't commit any crimes on FA Forums or the FA mainsite, so you're complaining to the wrong crowd.
Deviantart (and every other site) doesn't announce punishments publicly because of user privacy so you would have no idea if Pumu was reprimanded for his actions.
If you have such a big problem with this, report him to Deviantart yourself. The staff there aren't going to see your posts here.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Okay well he didn't commit any crimes on FA Forums or the FA mainsite, so you're complaining to the wrong crowd.
> Deviantart (and every other site) doesn't announce punishments publicly because of user privacy so you would have no idea if Pumu was reprimanded for his actions.
> If you have such a big problem with this, report him to Deviantart yourself. The staff there aren't going to see your posts here.



Frankly, I've known about this problem before some of you even have. And he's been reported by several people just so you know. But still, this fandom is heavily art based and we should stand with the artists and not the deceivers. That's really shameful, Clay.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

What makes you think I'm not siding with the artists who have their art stolen?
Because I'm not calling for his hands to be cut off like you are?

People fuck up, they do fucked up shit, but they can change.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What makes you think I'm not siding with the artists who have their art stolen?
> Because I'm not calling for his hands to be cut off like you are?
> 
> People fuck up, they do fucked up shit, but they can change.



But if they are held accountable, they're having their hands cut off by some ebil arab character from Disney's Aladdin? Mkay. 

Ya'll wonder why we don't have such a strong community of artists left on these forums anymore. They got tired of people treating their hard work like a hobby.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

I really don't think art theft and artist impersonation is as common on this forum as you think it is, lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I really don't think art theft and artist impersonation is as common on this forum as you think it is, lol



Not my point at all, but this has dragged on long enough and I think we've made ourselves clear (not to each other of course but to others) 

Back to your regularly scheduled masturbation confessions everyone.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

I confess that masturbation is fun!


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't mean to detract from the discussion at hand, but I have something to confess.
This weekend I was at a furry convention, one night while dancing with a friend I was randomly approached and groped by a stranger in a fursuit, I acted appalled by it when aroundy friends, but truth be told I've been so lonely that I feel an attraction for that stranger. So much so in fact that I used a picture of the suit to find his account. Then I found out that he has sex in the same suit he wore when he was all over me and I was turned off, but still...
I've hit a new low.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

I really can't stand when people use the same fursuits for fucking as they do for going out in public
If you use that suit for fucking, put it in the fucking closet when you go outside. Hands, feet, body, head, everything, no exceptions.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I really can't stand when people use the same fursuits for fucking as they do for going out in public
> If you use that suit for fucking, put it in the fucking closet when you go outside. Hands, feet, body, head, everything, no exceptions.



You'd think they'd have the common sense to have one for the outside world and attending cons and one just to leave at home for those type of activities -___-; I'm pretty sure walking around in those type of suits counts as public indecency right?


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

People bang each other in fursuits?! D:


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> People bang each other in fursuits?! D:



The term for it is Murrsuit, and lets just leave it at that, look it up at your own risk.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

*

Luke* mourns the loss of the rest of his innocence...​


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> People bang each other in fursuits?! D:


They make expensive suits specifically for it, with balls and sheathe to boot.
though some (like this guy) just rip a whole in the crotch area when they need to get down to business.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 26, 2015)

I liked Pumu as a person cause I never knew him as an artist


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 26, 2015)

Klericit's 86009 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Luke* mourns the loss of the rest of his innocence...​



There there, it's something we must all go through.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 26, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> There there, it's something we must all go through.



The healing process can begin.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

When did I become Klericit's 86009? .-.

I confess I can't really blame those who have an all-around use fursuit... I'd be lucky if I could even afford just one (even though I probably wouldn't want one).


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> When did I become Klericit's 86009? .-.
> 
> I confess I can't really blame those who have an all-around use fursuit... I'd be lucky if I could even afford just one (even though I probably wouldn't want one).


Well if for some reason you must wear the same suit clean it thoroughly, the guy that groped me was in a white fox suit, who knows how many cum stains were hidden on it.


----------



## shteev (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Well if for some reason you must wear the same suit clean it thoroughly, the guy that groped me was in a white fox suit, who knows how many cum stains were hidden on it.



Cum has a yellowish tinge and has a tendency to make things crusty.

Get ur semen facts str8


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Steve I confess my love to you.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

shteev said:


> Cum has a yellowish tinge and has a tendency to make things crusty.
> 
> Get ur semen facts str8


Yes but white fur suits by default have a light yellow hue, they're stained by the sweat of the morbidly obese man underneath the fur.
I know my cum, bro.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

i dont care if its washed often
you wouldnt let me wash a fleshlight out with soap and then rub it all over you
so dont wear your fucksuits in public


----------



## wolfwarlord (Feb 26, 2015)

Confession: I have a huge fear of breaking bones after breaking my right leg when I was 12


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> let me wash a fleshlight out with soap and then rub it all over you


Yes.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 26, 2015)

Idea: bring blacklight to con.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 26, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Idea: bring blacklight to con.



Suddenly cum stains everywhere


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Haha, this thread always devolves into sex talk. It is its default topic.

I confess that forgiving strangers on the internet seems silly to me when you can just block them and never deal with them again. I don't see how people can think that's so wrong. Why deal with people who have shown that they can't be trusted in the first place....urgh it reeks of naivety.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Haha, this thread always devolves into sex talk. It is its default topic.
> 
> I confess that forgiving strangers on the internet seems silly to me when you can just block them and never deal with them again. I don't see how people can think that's so wrong. Why deal with people who have shown that they can't be trusted in the first place....urgh it reeks of naivety.


Forgiveness is the greatest of human virtues.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Forgiveness is the greatest of human virtues.



 A lot of people don't forgive though. They do it very seldom...but if you don't forgive someone they want you to, they like to talk about how nice forgiveness is.


----------



## Ryouzen (Feb 26, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Haha, this thread always devolves into sex talk. It is its default topic.
> 
> I confess that forgiving strangers on the internet seems silly to me when you can just block them and never deal with them again. I don't see how people can think that's so wrong. Why deal with people who have shown that they can't be trusted in the first place....urgh it reeks of naivety.




I agree. The only time I would forgive someone over the internet is when I've known them awhile. But I'm not usually inclined to do that even. Gotta be real careful of when to do that.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Forgiveness is the greatest of human virtues.



Haha, you're far too positive for me. Humorously, I can never believe people who are always saying stuff like "be positive," and "let's all be friends!" I think I'll stick to my skeptical nature~


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 26, 2015)

It's easier to block someone and deny their existence than it is to forgive them, so it's not surprising most people take the former route on the internet. I'm not going to preach, but consider this - forgiveness isn't just about the person asking for it. 

We live in a shitty world, but I remain optimistic because it's all I have.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Ieono! Can we start a club of misanthropy?! We can criticize the simplistic nature of most of humanity as they wallow in their own mistakes, and listen to Dashboard Confessional!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

*punches girlfriend in the face* 

Asshole: Forgive me, bitch! 

Girlfriend: It is one of humanity's greatest virtues...I think I lost a tooth.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 26, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> *punches girlfriend in the face*
> 
> Asshole: Forgive me, bitch!
> 
> Girlfriend: It is one of humanity's greatest virtues...I think I lost a tooth.



I lol'd hard... because I've been on the receiving end of that situation from other loved ones.

I'll say it again, it is a shitty world!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 26, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I lol'd hard... because I've been on the receiving end of that situation from other loved ones.
> 
> I'll say it again, it is a shitty world!



 I have too. But I have enough respect for myself not to associate with such toxic folk nowadays.


----------



## Luki (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree that forgiveness is a good thing, however I do feel there are a few things that are unforgivable. There's at least one person I will never forgive, 'til my grave.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

Forgiveness incorporates all other virtues; to truly forgive somebody you must possess understanding/empathy for others, patience, humility, diligence to forgive despite your anger, and kindness.
And yes, I believe that anybody can and should be forgiven, that's not to say that we shouldn't forego a punishment of just severity to their crimes.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I don't mean to detract from the discussion at hand, but I have something to confess.
> This weekend I was at a furry convention, one night while dancing with a friend I was randomly approached and groped by a stranger in a fursuit, I acted appalled by it when aroundy friends, but truth be told I've been so lonely that I feel an attraction for that stranger. So much so in fact that I used a picture of the suit to find his account. Then I found out that he has sex in the same suit he wore when he was all over me and I was turned off, but still...
> I've hit a new low.



See avatar for reaction.


But seriously, I don't understand loneliness and why it's so rampant in this fandom. At least the online side of it all.


Or maybe the minority speaks louder than the majority in this case.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Ieono! Can we start a club of misanthropy?! We can criticize the simplistic nature of most of humanity as they wallow in their own mistakes, and listen to Dashboard Confessional!



Dashboard Confessional!!! Oh my god, I love love love Chris Carrabba (Wrong thread)! Wow you just prove how awesome you are every time you post~â™ª

â™ª You have stolen my heart â™ª

But yeah, forgiveness of anything definitely sounds "simple" to me. No thanks.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> See avatar for reaction.
> 
> 
> But seriously, I don't understand loneliness and why it's so rampant in this fandom. At least the online side of it all.
> ...


This is a fandom riddled with social anxiety and body image issues, it's not that difficult to put the pieces together...


----------



## Commie Bat (Feb 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> But seriously, I don't understand loneliness and why it's so rampant in this fandom. At least the online side of it all.



Lack of social awareness and basic communication skills.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> This is a fandom riddled with social anxiety and body image issues, it's not that difficult to put the pieces together...



But the question being: Why?

I think its a stereotype that the fandom cloaks itself in inadvertently. As to why this is, who knows. But what I know for sure, this is the case for any fandom on any part of the internet. And with the resources the net gives you, the only people who'd be hiding under a rock, social wise, are creeps.


I dunno about you, but I don't even understand what the Croc I'm talking about.



Is it really that hard to communicate? Damn, maybe its cause I took so much lunch money from scrubs. dang.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Dashboard Confessional!!! Oh my god, I love love love Chris Carrabba (Wrong thread)! Wow you just prove how awesome you are every time you post~â™ª
> 
> â™ª You have stolen my heart â™ª


It's settled then. Go club Misanthropy! â˜º

I confess I am often self-righteous in the idea of how much happier I am than others whilst owning much less.

Edit: SHIT! I am on fire! :shock:


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> It's settled then. Go club Misanthropy! â˜º
> 
> I confess I am often self-righteous in the idea of how much happier I am than others whilst owning much less.
> 
> Edit: SHIT! I am on fire! :shock:



Hmmm....I wouldn't call myself a misanthrope at all. I just like joking about the poor state of humanity, but in all seriousness I wish to live my life to improve upon it. I just doubt people who spout rhetoric like "virtues are the way!" will be the ones changing anything. 

And yes, this too shall pass. I think in like 50 posts or something, haha


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Edit: SHIT! I am on fire! :shock:



You book burner V:


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You book burner V:


Too soon...

Edit: Ladies and gentleman that's my topical joke for the week!

@Croc, you're just a one-of-a-kind croc, it's not fair to hold us to your standards, you set the bar too high!


----------



## Hewge (Feb 26, 2015)

Unnecessary and silly furry internet dramas really made my morning! Much laughter... I needed that.



BlitzCo said:


> Is it normal for me to have made up the nickname "Butter Boy" when I see Butters Shikkon?



I just call 'em "Buttface" :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning Hewge /
Seeing Hewge usually makes me giggle cause Hewge is cool


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Hmmm....I wouldn't call myself a misanthrope at all. I just like joking about the poor state of humanity, but in all seriousness I wish to live my life to improve upon it. I just doubt people who spout rhetoric like "virtues are the way!" will be the ones changing anything.
> 
> And yes, this too shall pass. I think in like 50 posts or something, haha


Fine then, we'll just need some other club to have an excuse to listen to Dashboard Confessional together.


----------



## wolfwarlord (Feb 26, 2015)

Confession: there are plenty of fish in the sea. I just suck at fishing (if you know what I mean)


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

wolfwarlord said:


> Confession: there are plenty of fish in the sea. I just suck at fishing (if you know what I mean)


You got to really put your bait out there. (If you know what I mean)


----------



## Hewge (Feb 26, 2015)

I know what you mean (If you know what I mean)


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Maybe I am available if you desire someone to talk to? â˜º



 That's sweet ,but i'm fine for now.

 Thanks anyway.


----------



## Luki (Feb 26, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Forgiveness incorporates all other virtues; to truly forgive somebody you must possess understanding/empathy for others, patience, humility, diligence to forgive despite your anger, and kindness.
> And yes, I believe that anybody can and should be forgiven, that's not to say that we shouldn't forego a punishment of just severity to their crimes.


I just can't agree with that. One is not kind if they don't forgive everyone?

Why do you feel anybody should be forgiven?


----------



## Atemis (Feb 26, 2015)

Luki said:


> I just can't agree with that. One is not kind if they don't forgive everyone?
> 
> Why do you feel anybody should be forgiven?


Just because you don't forgive doesn't mean you aren't kind, kindness is just a step towards forgiveness.
I believe that everybody should be forgiven because it signifies overcoming an obstacle, it is a show that you are giving the trespassers a chance to redeem themselves. Also I believe that forgiveness is making peace with what happened in the past. There are other reasons, but those are just the personal ones that come to mind.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Luki said:


> I just can't agree with that. One is not kind if they don't forgive everyone?
> 
> Why do you feel anybody should be forgiven?



It's more of a service to you to not burden yourself with grudges, lest you believe that those grudges keep more crimes against you from happening. However if there's only reason to believe that the one who has harmed you will never do the same again, why cling to a negative past you've had with someone in favor of a more positive future you could possibly have with them instead?


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> It's more of a service to you to not burden yourself with grudges, lest you believe that those grudges keep more crimes against you from happening. However if there's only reason to believe that the one who has harmed you will never do the same again, why cling to a negative past you've had with someone in favor of a more positive future you could possibly have with them instead?



I just read that being a forgiving person has health benefits....urgh! I guess I will reconsider my stance on this issue.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 26, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I just read that being a forgiving person has health benefits....urgh! I guess I will reconsider my stance on this issue.


Hehe.
It's always good to contemplate if there's any reasoning behind the small virtues so many people yell out before taking a stance for or against them. Through this I've found quite a few that are reasonable to stand by, and some that are not. The only thing I hate is that those who do preach these virtues do not elaborate on why they are good and true. They instead leave them in small vague and instructive sayings that they expect us to blindly follow without question.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 27, 2015)

I suffer from foot-in-mouth disease, I often say things I really know I shouldn't.


----------



## Feste (Feb 27, 2015)

My roommate just got rejected by a date, and I'm pretty happy about it. It's cruel, but I don't know if I'm making out well either, and it's good to know there's someone more pathetic than me. Maybe that's part of the reason I keep him around, I won't lie.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 27, 2015)

I sample things that weren't supposed to be available for sampling in the grocery store.

No regrets.


----------



## Luki (Feb 27, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Just because you don't forgive doesn't mean you aren't kind, kindness is just a step towards forgiveness.
> I believe that everybody should be forgiven because it signifies overcoming an obstacle, it is a show that you are giving the trespassers a chance to redeem themselves. Also I believe that forgiveness is making peace with what happened in the past. There are other reasons, but those are just the personal ones that come to mind.


It was something from a long time ago, and that person never did face any consequences in the first place to begin seeking redemption. 



Kleric said:


> It's more of a service to you to not burden yourself with grudges, lest you believe that those grudges keep more crimes against you from happening. However if there's only reason to believe that the one who has harmed you will never do the same again, why cling to a negative past you've had with someone in favor of a more positive future you could possibly have with them instead?


I have no idea what became of that person nowadays,since I moved across the country. I'm over it now, but I don't see how I could possibly forgive or have a positive future with them. I could never begin to empathize with the reasons one would do what they did.

There has to be a limit to forgiveness... I can move on , but that doesn't mean I have to forgive them personally.


----------



## BRN (Feb 27, 2015)

Some people have a certain, strong impact on other folk's lives. Heck, sometimes one person's influence is enough to knock someone's life onto a whole different path. For those people, forgiveness doesn't really cut it, y'know? 

Forgiveness is like forgetting and moving on, but for those people the most you can do is let go of your grudge. Heh.

I've got a problem, I think? Since my last relationship ended I've been casting a whoooole lot of love around, developing a few crushes on a few of my friends. It's bothering me, 'cos I'm still sentimental for my ex, and I still feel a responsibility to them. S'like emotion and reason aren't aligned. I'm risking both the tenuous relationship with my ex, and the stability of the friendships I have.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 27, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I suffer from foot-in-mouth disease, I often say things I really know I shouldn't.



A lot of people do, that ailment has become quite an epidemic in our World.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2015)

I confess that, due to my currently simplistic and naÃ¯ve worldview, as well as my fear of hurting others, and mayben even my own pride, I'm really bad at giving advice and reacting to people's distress.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 27, 2015)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> A lot of people do, that ailment has become quite an epidemic in our World.



At least you didn't get Hand-Foot-Mouth disease


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 27, 2015)

I confess that, after looking at pictures I've taken of myself, I have a head like a fucking melon - long and fat with tapering ends.

Woe. Sorrow.

*reaches for the wine*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2015)

AlexInsane said:


> I confess that, after looking at pictures I've taken of myself, I have a head like a fucking melon - long and fat with tapering ends.
> 
> Woe. Sorrow.
> 
> *reaches for the wine*



I've never liked my own looks either. My SO says I'm attractive, but I've never really agreed with her on it ever. She's like the only person who thinks the way she does about me and I've always had trouble accepting her view.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 27, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I've never liked my own looks either. My SO says I'm attractive, but I've never really agreed with her on it ever. She's like the only person who thinks the way she does about me and I've always had trouble accepting her view.


Swap the SO gender, and this is essentially my same take on my appearance. 

BUT, worry not, Gibbits. We have attracted companions with our shining personalities (not sarcasm, I swear), and they grew to love us deeper than the looks go, and so we need not fret over whether or not we're perfect looking, we each have someone who loves us for who we are, not how we look. :3 As long as our SOs are happy, we're happy, right? We don't need to please anyone else but them. At least that's my take on it.

o7


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Feb 27, 2015)

I want to look good to make myself happy, not just to attract a partner. Some people like my body type, but if I don't like it, it doesn't mean that much to me. Confession: The main reason I want to lose weight is so that I can look good while crossdressing. Right now when I look in the mirror and I picture it, it kinda turns me off.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2015)

I confess my looks are among the few things I'm consistently proud about.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 27, 2015)

Spicy Tuna said:


> I want to look good to make myself happy, not just to attract a partner. Some people like my body type, but if I don't like it, it doesn't mean that much to me. Confession: The main reason I want to lose weight is so that I can look good while crossdressing. Right now when I look in the mirror and I picture it, it kinda turns me off.




Hey----curves in all the right places make for a bodacious chick figure. Source: hormones I've been taking along with weight gain from having quit drugs. A strange combination, I know, but its somewhat fascinating.

OT: I wish more artists would omit the word "shemale" and "herm" and use the term "transgender" or "trans" or "intersex" for their art. I mean---honestly it doesn't bother me. It doesn't enrage me. But....fantasy or not (which is the foremost defense for the usage of this word) "shemale" is still derogatory.

I guess it doesn't really bother me that much at all, since I'll never personally tag my own art as such, but it still kinda bugs me, I confess.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 27, 2015)

Just so that yall are aware.
i dont go on DA


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2015)

God I hate the word "shemale"
That's like the word "ebony" or "queer"


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's add "cuntboy" to that list of no-no's. 
Eck. 

Relating to weight and body image, my biggest motivator for quitting smoking/losing weight and getting back into shape is because I want to get back into caving and rock climbing. Granted, I could cave at my current weight, since I don't do vertical exploration (yet), but there was an article last year(?) about some archaeologists/anthropologists who were seeking cavers of the petite nature. And those cavers had to squeeze into an 18cm wide choke, and assist the scientists and excavation team by uncovering and retrieving fossils and artifacts. 

And that's kinda my ultimate dream/fantasy job, to cave and do archaeology/paleontology/anthropology work. Obviously, that offer is over and done with, and I couldn't manage an 18 cm choke even if I was high school weight again, 'cause I got dem hips yo. But seriously, I love caving, and the smaller you are, the better you can _really _get into nooks and crannies. 
Who knows, maybe I'll discover something here in Finland someday. :3


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> God I hate the word "shemale"
> That's like the word "ebony" or "queer"


I hate the first two as well. Same goes for 'femboy' (though it probably does not carry the same weight).
I thought " queer" had been 'rescued' by the LGTBQA, community, sort of.


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Feb 27, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Hey----curves in all the right places make for a bodacious chick figure. Source: hormones I've been taking along with weight gain from having quit drugs. A strange combination, I know, but its somewhat fascinating.



I envy your confidence. For me it's a matter of personal preference. I'm more into the thin muscular type, which is kinda everything I'm not. It's not so bad, though. I like the motivation to get fit, and I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Swap the SO gender, and this is essentially my same take on my appearance.
> 
> BUT, worry not, Gibbits. We have attracted companions with our shining personalities (not sarcasm, I swear), and they grew to love us deeper than the looks go, and so we need not fret over whether or not we're perfect looking, we each have someone who loves us for who we are, not how we look. :3 As long as our SOs are happy, we're happy, right? We don't need to please anyone else but them. At least that's my take on it.
> 
> o7



Eeyup! I'm quite happy with things as they are. It's not that I'm saying she's wrong to have her view or that I think she's being dishonest, it's just that I've been taken by surprise, I guess? I wouldn't change anything, except for magically acquiring a hot bod, but I wouldn't be trying to reel anyone else in with it if I had one cos I'm happy in my relationship. I just feel like I could be _better_ and I think we'd both be a bit happier for different reasons.

I could get fitter though and tone up however, there's always that!


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Feb 27, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm playing a video game and not on live chat with my friends I pretend I'm a famous youtuber and narrate gameplay, make jokes, and be entertain my "audience".

forever alone


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 27, 2015)

I've done voices of different cartoon characters whilst playing games XD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 27, 2015)

Feste said:


> My roommate just got rejected by a date, and I'm pretty happy about it. It's cruel, but I don't know if I'm making out well either, and it's good to know there's someone more pathetic than me. Maybe that's part of the reason I keep him around, I won't lie.



Remember dude, I'm still more single than you (and more pathetic =P)

On the topic of forgiveness, I made the decision last month to forgive my ex for all the terrible things he did to me. It was hard getting past the fact that he would never learn his lesson and keep on lying and ruining other peoples' lives, but I thought "what would Jesus do?" because he sounds like an awesome guy. And I came to that.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 27, 2015)

My mate and I are more active on another furry site...and every time our icons align in the active users list we both screencap it and send it to each other.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 27, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> My mate and I are more active on another furry site...and every time our icons align in the active users list we both screencap it and send it to each other.



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW   <3


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> On the topic of forgiveness, I made the decision last month to forgive my ex for all the terrible things he did to me. It was hard getting past the fact that he would never learn his lesson and keep on lying and ruining other peoples' lives, but I thought "what would Jesus do?" because he sounds like an awesome guy. And I came to that.



I'm probably weird for thinking this, but I think it's sometimes harder and more draining to keep continually hating someone for the rest of your life, life is too short for never ending hate I think, if you offer them forgiveness and they take it, you don't need to stay in touch, you just go on with your lives, knowing that the bridge was patched up but not fully restored, not having that negative weight on your shoulders I think can end up doing a great deal of good.

I confess that there was one particular guy throughout my entire high school life who bullied me, day in, day out, throwing slurs, verbal abuse and physical abuse at me, I really, really hated him because he brought me down to the brink of utter depression. But then few years after high school, through the power of FB I saw the kind of life he was leading (friends of a friend is so useful :3), he also came out of the closet and had his own struggles, I mean its no excuse for how he treated me but he lashed out at the world differently than I did, I just happened to be the point of his aggression, so I simply forgave him and let go of that hatred.

I literally sat down and weighed up the options, what was the point of continually hating this guy, he's moved on in life, I needed to move on in life as well.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 27, 2015)

I feel like talking about this for some reason. It's sort of on-topic but it's not really got any point to it except me venting.

When I was 17, I started dating my first boyfriend. He was a long-time neighbour and friend of my BFF. At the point when we started to get close, another mutual friend of both of these people started getting close to me.

She looked COOL. I'll say that now. I was always jealous of how pretty she was in her alternative and conventional ways.

I was just glad to have another friend who was as keen to get to know me as she was. I actually felt sorry for her because she had such a bad past and she lived in a shitty house/location and stuff, so I would try and encourage her about the good things that happened in her life as often as I could. I knew that she had a brief and very strange history with my at-the-time boyfriend but I didn't let it bother me. I did get jealous though and wanted to ask him so many times to not hang out with her any more. But I was too shy.

So we broke up for other reasons, and things were OK. I got a message one day from my BFF saying that this other girl was saying she cheated with my guy right after me and him first... ya know. For the record, this could easily be the truth, but it could also be bullshit because both of them are just as huge liars as each other. As people do in that situation, both person said THEY were telling the truth.

But this girl did a COMPLETE 180 on me and all of a sudden, I was her worst enemy. It was so fucking weird. For months afterwards, she would send me death threats and say shit about the fact that I went to a private school (which I never even mentioned, I only ever said on occasion that I had to get back home and do homework) which seemed to REALLY rub her the wrong way.

It was so obvious that I had the life she wanted (I got along with my parents for one thing) so for a while I would just rub it in her face, it was quite funny. But after I blocked her on everything and she stopped trying to add me back on Facebook, it was clear her life was just out of control and a total mess. It wasn't fun any more to gloat on how much better mine was, so I just left it at that and forgave her, because I wanted to be the better person.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Swap the SO gender, and this is essentially my same take on my appearance.
> 
> BUT, worry not, Gibbits. We have attracted companions with our shining personalities (not sarcasm, I swear), and they grew to love us deeper than the looks go, and so we need not fret over whether or not we're perfect looking, we each have someone who loves us for who we are, not how we look. :3 As long as our SOs are happy, we're happy, right? We don't need to please anyone else but them. At least that's my take on it.
> 
> o7





Schwimmwagen said:


> I've never liked my own looks either. My SO says I'm attractive, but I've never really agreed with her on it ever. She's like the only person who thinks the way she does about me and I've always had trouble accepting her view.



Imo, there are two sorts of beauty. The inner kind that makes people have interesting body language (and generally just more attractive in general) and the kind you create for yourself with diet, exercise, fashion, and style. 

There are of course people who are born with features that are popular in the moment, but hell that's as fleeting as the wind. There are certain things that one can do to appeal to others. (Proper eyebrow styling is one of them). And its works for everyone. You know, that's why I want to be a stylist btw. So that all the people like ya'll who feel down about yourselves can realize just how beautiful/handsome and sexy you really are. (And Chuchi...forgive my boldness but hun you're the type of women that gets better with age. Fine as wine! Bring 30 on cuz you'll only be that much more...I better stop. >///<)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 27, 2015)

I confess that I spend way too much money on wigs.

I don't spend it on much else though, so it's probably okay.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I've never liked my own looks either. My SO says I'm attractive, but I've never really agreed with her on it ever. She's like the only person who thinks the way she does about me and I've always had trouble accepting her view.



My SO, he's always saying how attractive, cute and adorable I am but I still find it a hard thing to accept, but for me I've been through most of my young life being told how I'm no good, that I'm ugly as sin and the like, so I'm still not used to the whole idea that someone likes how I look, I mean my SO at least to me, he is extremely attractive but he doesn't believe he is either xD 

So it devolves into the never ending circle of "You're cute, No I'm not! but you are!"  >__>


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 27, 2015)

I am surprised by all the snow outside


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> (And Chuchi...forgive my boldness but hun you're the type of women that gets better with age. Fine as wine! Bring 30 on cuz you'll only be that much more...I better stop. >///<)



I couldn't be luckier to age alongside her n.=.n


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> I couldn't be luckier to age alongside her n.=.n



AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! 

Omg. Are you Chuchi's  husband???????! We LOVEEEE her here! You must be the most standup guy to get a lady like her. *online handshake* We've all heard great things about you.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh this is getting interesting...


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Omg. Are you Chuchi's  husband???????! We LOVEEEE her here! You must be the most standup guy to get a lady like her. *online handshake* We've all heard great things about you.



o.=.o

Yes indeed I am. And I have got the feeling she is well liked n.=.n ; and also heard that there are plenty of brilliant people in here. I dunno about standup, I just, well, gosh, thank you. * online handshake back indeed. Firm one, too. * 

Oh? Well I am happy to hear that x3


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 27, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I am surprised by all the snow outside


at least you get snow


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> o.=.o
> 
> Yes indeed I am. And I have got the feeling she is well liked n.=.n ; and also heard that there are plenty of brilliant people in here. I dunno about standup, I just, well, gosh, thank you. * online handshake back indeed. Firm one, too. *
> 
> Oh? Well I am happy to hear that x3



We have all indeed heard many great things about you  and Chuchi is very awesome.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 27, 2015)

-Obama voice-
Now let me be clear about these forums, in case you ever check my posting history. It is not the case that I tried to, at one point, seduce your wife. In fact, I've tried seducing the entire forum, of which your wife happened to be a part of.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> -Obama voice-
> Now let me be clear about these forums, in case you ever check my posting history. It is not the case that I tried to, at one point, seduce your wife. In fact, I've tried seducing the entire forum, of which your wife happened to be a part of.



You've never tried to seduce me  and I can't unhear that in obama's voice u___u;


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh my gosh Butters. â™¥
All of my this, so much love~



RedSavage said:


> -Obama voice-
> Now let me be clear about these forums, in case you ever check my posting history. It is not the case that I tried to, at one point, seduce your wife. In fact, I've tried seducing the entire forum, of which your wife happened to be a part of.


I BELLY LAUGHED-
I AM DYING OH MY FUCKING GOD
â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 27, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> You've never tried to seduce me  and I can't unhear that in obama's voice u___u;



Give it time. :U


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Give it time. :U



You make it sound like you will strike at the most random time in the universe xD


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 27, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> We have all indeed heard many great things about you  and Chuchi is very awesome.



She is indeed awesome n.=.n
I do wonder what she has told tho x3



RedSavage said:


> -Obama voice-
> Now let me be clear about these forums, in case you ever check my posting history. It is not the case that I tried to, at one point, seduce your wife. In fact, I've tried seducing the entire forum, of which your wife happened to be a part of.



Uhhuh.

At no point were your seducing my wife specifically, even after finding out that she _might have a special interest _in a woman like yourself? Mmmhm.
Also this totally gave me a new signature.

Edit: And by a woman like yourself, I only meant a woman in general, not trying to single you out because of your transition. No disrespect intended and apologies if it sounded wrong. English isn't my native language so I can come off a bit derp at times.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 27, 2015)

I collect amiibos.


----------



## shteev (Feb 27, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> at least you get snow



you don't _fucking _want it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Oh my gosh Butters. â™¥
> All of my this, so much love~


Adorable. Also, the "this" bar keeps disappearing. What trickery is this mods? :V


Fatchaos said:


> She is indeed awesome n.=.n
> I do wonder what she has told tho x3
> 
> 
> ...



;3 I'm beginning to see what must have drawn Chuchi to you at first. You have a very cute way of speaking (at least in written english). I'm hitting on your man now, Girl.:V


----------



## shteev (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 I'm beginning to see what must have drawn Chuchi to you at first. You have a very cute way of speaking (at least in written english). I'm hitting on your man now, Girl.:V



HHAHAHAHA 

true, actually


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 I'm beginning to see what must have drawn Chuchi to you at first. You have a very cute way of speaking (at least in written english). I'm hitting on your man now, Girl.:V



I'll admit it is a very endearing and adorable way of writing, instantly allows you to warm up to a person, just comes across as inviting (this may sound weird out of context but its not! D: )


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 I'm beginning to see what must have drawn Chuchi to you at first. You have a very cute way of speaking (at least in written english). I'm hitting on your man now, Girl.:V



Dawww, thank you. It is quite the same in both spoken and written for me, well, except that I might be a bit loose on cursing. And that I cannot talk too loud with letters.

Thank you! n.=.n


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 27, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I collect amiibos.


omg
i remember when they sold those things here.
then they vanished do to little demand.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 27, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> Uhhuh.
> 
> At no point were your seducing my wife specifically, even after finding out that she _might have a special interest _in a woman like yourself? Mmmhm.



I'll plead the fifth on that question and ask an even better question. Do you think YOU could have a special interest among interested parties doing interesting things? Perhaps while participating? Perhaps while also holding a camera? 



> Also this totally gave me a new signature.
> 
> Edit: And by a woman like yourself, I only meant a woman in general, not trying to single you out because of your transition. No disrespect intended and apologies if it sounded wrong. English isn't my native language so I can come off a bit derp at times.



You're adorable and kind. I can see why Churchi fell for you. None taken at all, as I never would have thought poorly of you to begin with. <33


(Churchi he REALLY is a doll you lucky girl you)


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 27, 2015)

_huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu_
:3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2015)

chuchi is best girl


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 27, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I'll plead the fifth on that question and ask an even better question. Do you think YOU could have a special interest among interested parties doing interesting things? Perhaps while participating? Perhaps while also holding a camera?



You cannot plead on the fifth with me, I follow the Finnish constitution :V (Nor have I any idea what the fifth even stands for :3 ).

... <.=.<
>.=.>

Maaaaybe. Do I get a director's chair as well?
Because I want a director's chair.



RedSavage said:


> You're adorable and kind. I can see why Churchi fell for you. None taken at all, as I never would have thought poorly of you to begin with. <33
> (Churchi he REALLY is a doll you lucky girl you)



Dawwww. I do feel loved n.=.n;
So yeah, as a warning, sometimes I might say something that comes off as me saying something horrible when I actually meant it to be a nice thing. I am not always smart with sentence construction ('tis now also my confession!).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> So yeah, as a warning, sometimes I might say something that comes off as me saying something horrible when I actually meant it to be a nice thing. I am not always smart with sentence construction ('tis now also my confession!).



This is something I do a lot, but people usually think I said a nice thing when I'm trying to be horrible


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 27, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> You cannot plead on the fifth with me, I follow the Finnish constitution :V (Nor have I any idea what the fifth even stands for :3 ).



Pleading the fifth means that you don't have to say anything that will make yourself look guilty.

Also I bet you two are very adorable and will now forever be most adorable married couple evers.


----------



## Luki (Feb 27, 2015)

shteev said:


> you don't _fucking _want it


I'd _kill_ for snow! ;P


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

Luki said:


> I'd _kill_ for snow! ;P



You've made Snow cry that you would do such things for him T____T


----------



## Ieono (Feb 27, 2015)

Luki said:


> I'd _kill_ for snow! ;P



Who would you kill?


----------



## Misomie (Feb 27, 2015)

There is a black widow hanging out in the bathroom and I keep forgetting to put her outside.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Misomie said:


> There is a black widow hanging out in the bathroom and I keep forgetting to put her outside.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hHDxlm66dE


----------



## Misomie (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hHDxlm66dE



Or just catch her and put her outside.


----------



## TyDye (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hHDxlm66dE


Ok, where's my flamethrower?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

TyDye said:


> Ok, where's my flamethrower?



You're a finer Arachnophobe than I, sir/madam. I must admit that I think people like Misomie are very kind and brave. Venomous spiders scare me the most.


----------



## Gator (Feb 27, 2015)

i can't stand to hurt a spider.  makes me feel bad.  :s


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 27, 2015)

I cry inside when someone intentionally steps on a bug.

Poor soul


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 28, 2015)

I woke up one night and my forehead was itchy, so I brushed it with one hand and a giant carpenter ant came off and landed on my white sheets (I could still see because I had a night light). I used the sheets to kinda fling the ant off the bed, then I closed my eyes to try and get back to sleep. By chance, I opened my eyes a few minutes later and saw its black form crawl up out of the darkness and onto the white sheets. I had to kill the thing, but I didn't want to crush it with my hands or the sheets, and while I tried to find something it disappeared down the other side of my bed. I ended up tearing the bed apart to try and find the thing, multiple times, and I went around with a flashlight to try and spot it under my bed. I never found the thing though. I ended up sleeping on the floor, curled up in a ball in a blanket.

I hate creepy crawlies.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 28, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I woke up one night and my forehead was itchy, so I brushed it with one hand and a giant carpenter ant came off and landed on my white sheets (I could still see because I had a night light). I used the sheets to kinda fling the ant off the bed, then I closed my eyes to try and get back to sleep. By chance, I opened my eyes a few minutes later and saw its black form crawl up out of the darkness and onto the white sheets. I had to kill the thing, but I didn't want to crush it with my hands or the sheets, and while I tried to find something it disappeared down the other side of my bed. I ended up tearing the bed apart to try and find the thing, multiple times, and I went around with a flashlight to try and spot it under my bed. I never found the thing though. I ended up sleeping on the floor, curled up in a ball in a blanket.
> 
> I hate creepy crawlies.



>:3c Did you start to feel an itch in your ear? I think I know where he went. Muhahahahahahaha!! :V


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 28, 2015)

This thread went from being incredibly d'aww to fucking horrific so fast it's giving me whiplash and a bad case of the skin crawls.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 28, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I hate creepy crawlies.



In general, I'm not afraid of bugs.  That said, bugs in my bed = I'm sleeping in the car.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 28, 2015)

I do not have a fear of spiders


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 28, 2015)

That's okay, my cat Mimi was eating ants today. They crawl into the house to escape the cold, and they are all over the kitchen and dining room, looking for something to eat.


----------



## Luki (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm kinda fearful when it comes to those "crunchy" bugs like beetles and roaches. Yuck. Which is terrible because where I live there's always these huge beetles flying about. It's the worst when the dumb things smack against you x_x

Things like moths and spiders are kinda cute, though.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mmm, crunchy.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 28, 2015)

I like to kill bugs by squashing them with my thumb, even the big crunchy beetles


----------



## Kleric (Feb 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I cry inside when someone intentionally steps on a bug.
> 
> Poor soul


So do I.


----------



## Luki (Feb 28, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I like to kill bugs by squashing them with my thumb, even the big crunchy beetles


Eeeek, how can you do that?! 

Once when I was a kid, I had to kill a huge roach that had gotten into the house when my parents were away, so I took the biggest work boot my father had, put it on my foot and power stomped on the thing as hard as I could [after MUCH hesitation and fear]. 
That horrible CRACK sound though x_x

Didn't dare to move that boot from there , though. Left it there for them to clean it up :<


----------



## Muln (Feb 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I cry inside when someone intentionally steps on a bug.
> 
> Poor soul



It's not so bad if they have foot fetish


----------



## Kleric (Feb 28, 2015)

This ice cream is balls, I don't want it anymore. :v


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 28, 2015)

I confess to having a really shitty sleep schedule :b


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm drunk as fuck, and that's fucking awesome


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 28, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm drunk as fuck, and that's fucking awesome



Ohhhhhhh. So you're one of those "cuddly" drunks I've heard of. Very interesting. ;3


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Ohhhhhhh. So you're one of those "cuddly" drunks I've heard of. Very interesting. ;3



Hell yeah I am, now let's celebrate this wonderful opportunity we had been given of being alive, fuck yeah I'm alive, and that's fucking awesome


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Kitsune has always interested me in many(good) ways


----------



## Luki (Feb 28, 2015)

I've never been inebriated, but I have a feeling I'd probably the "sentimental/sad" kind xD

Apologize and feel bad about all of the things!~


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 28, 2015)

In a "No shit Sherlock" style revelation, I've been more than obsessed by my book for the past three months. Then again, I guess it is because the only thing I did since December has been working on the damn thing, but I sincerely think that now that the first two books are finished, I will still continue to obsess over them until they are on store shelves...

I'm a dumdum.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 28, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> In a "No shit Sherlock" style revelation, I've been more than obsessed by my book for the past three months. Then again, I guess it is because the only thing I did since December has been working on the damn thing, but I sincerely think that now that the first two books are finished, I will still continue to obsess over them until they are on store shelves...
> 
> I'm a dumdum.


I don't think it's dumb, but rather, only natural. 

We pour ourselves into our writing, no matter how much we might try to avoid it. We invest, sometimes greatly, but our focus and effort goes into that writing, into forming the ideas and the characters, shaping their worlds and their destinies, in intertwining their lives and tearing them apart. They become a part of us, as we become a part of them. 
I find that it's only natural that you would want to see your books succeed. 
In a way, our stories are like our children. We create their ideas, we give birth to them in a sense, and in the end we hope for the best when their development 'matures' and leaves our hands. 

I wish you and your books the best of luck in the exciting days to come. 











Then there's me, over here, supposed to be writing my own book(s) and I ain't doing shit. u_u *shame*
At least, not relevant to the books. cough fanfic


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 28, 2015)

The majority of females that give me attention are animals. I dunno why but I must be a babe magnet to female animals


----------



## Amiir (Feb 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> I'm kinda fearful when it comes to those "crunchy" bugs like beetles and roaches. Yuck. Which is terrible because where I live there's always these huge beetles flying about. It's the worst when the dumb things smack against you x_x
> 
> Things like moths and spiders are kinda cute, though.



Aww but beetles are so cute. When I get the chance I pick them up  and let them walk on my hands. Ditto for porcellionidae. They always end  up with their belly up so I waste minutes getting them back on their  ''legs''. They're both so goofy and cute. 

Out of all bugs, ladybugs are the best tho


Ah, speaking of porcellionidae, there's this... Thing which holds a few resemblances with them: the tongue eating louse. See for yourself, though be aware, it's pretty fucking gross

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBMK7C_HwI4


----------



## Misomie (Feb 28, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Aww but beetles are so cute. When I get the chance I pick them up  and let them walk on my hands. Ditto for porcellionidae. They always end  up with their belly up so I waste minutes getting them back on their  ''legs''. They're both so goofy and cute.
> 
> Out of all bugs, ladybugs are the best tho



Try doing this to ladybugs during their mating season. Sure you can hold hundreds at a time but then they start biting because some obnoxious kid decided to desturb them.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 28, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Try doing this to ladybugs during their mating season. Sure you can hold hundreds at a time but then they start biting because some obnoxious kid decided to desturb them.



Are you talking out of experience?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 28, 2015)

I wish that I never found out about macro/micro fetishes. 'Cause whenever I play Starcraft I am always reminded of it, and that bugs me mildly sort of
Basically; whenever I play Starcraft, I am thinking of that Funky guy.

bby


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 28, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I like to kill bugs by squashing them with my thumb, even the big crunchy beetles



Well I ate a spider because Chuchi told me to.
Caught it with me bare hands I did. And ate it. Om nom nom.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 28, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> Well I ate a spider because Chuchi told me to.
> Caught it with me bare hands I did. And ate it. Om nom nom.



I can't decide if thats really badass or really terrifying D:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Or maybe it's really sweet since Chuchi told him.
Maybe that's how they show their love for each other by eating strange critters o:


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 28, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> Well I ate a spider because Chuchi told me to.
> Caught it with me bare hands I did. And ate it. Om nom nom.


It's true, I did. D:
In my defense, as weak as it is, it wasn't _actually _a spider, it was a lukki. 
*cough*


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 28, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> It's true, I did. D:
> In my defense, as weak as it is, it wasn't _actually _a spider, it was a lukki.
> *cough*



If I saw one of them, I would have vacated my house and burnt the whole place down just to make sure it was dead......did I mention I'm terrified of spiders?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> Well I ate a spider because Chuchi told me to.
> Caught it with me bare hands I did. And ate it. Om nom nom.



I hope you gave her a kiss right after <:


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 28, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I hope you gave her a kiss right after <:


Nope! All of my nopes.
This was while we were still LDR and I still lived in the United States.

So, I convinced him to go outside, catch a lukki and eat it, all from 6,800+ km away
:3 :3 :3
muwahahaha


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Nope! All of my nopes.
> This was while we were still LDR and I still lived in the United States.
> 
> So, I convinced him to go outside, catch a lukki and eat it, all from 6,800+ km away
> ...



Chuchi you evil bastard, I love you 
(Also, your husband is totes adorable)


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Chuchi you evil bastard, I love you
> (Also, your husband is totes adorable)



Indeed


----------



## Luki (Feb 28, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> So, I convinced him to go outside, catch a lukki and eat it, all from 6,800+ km away
> :3 :3 :3
> muwahahaha


E-eat a what?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> Well I ate a spider because Chuchi told me to.
> Caught it with me bare hands I did. And ate it. Om nom nom.



So how was it?

I made my friend eat a spider with the promise of money that I never gave him, and he told me it wasn't that bad. He described it as the aftertaste of a peanut.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> E-eat a what?



One of these wonderful little things.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 28, 2015)

I bought Ghost Pepper Beef Jerky and Ghost Pepper cheese yesterday,
it's amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 28, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I bought Ghost Pepper Beef Jerky and Ghost Pepper cheese yesterday,
> it's amazing.



MAXIMUM JELLY


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> One of these wonderful little things.



There's a naked lady in those images D:


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 28, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> So how was it?
> 
> I made my friend eat a spider with the promise of money that I never gave him, and he told me it wasn't that bad. He described it as the aftertaste of a peanut.



It was actually rather tasteless. The legs felt horrible in my mouth though.


----------



## Gator (Feb 28, 2015)

for three days now i have been staying up all night, then napping in the middle of the day.  i keep trying to fix it, but seems like i can't.  i'd have thought sleeping only four hours would leave me tired enough to go to bed at a normal time, but apparently not.


----------



## Luki (Feb 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> There's a naked lady in those images D:


So I'm named after a spider and some naked lady in Finnish.

Cool cool .-.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> So I'm named after a spider and some naked lady in Finnish.
> 
> Cool cool .-.


But it's not actually a spider though!
Also, I did link to an image before. 

And don't worry, it's l-u-k-*k*-i, not l-u-k-i. Important distinction in Finnish.
Luki is apparently a company, not sure for what though. 

So there, you're not named after a not-a-spider-thing, you're named after a company. 
:v


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 28, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> MAXIMUM JELLY




Hehe,the Jerky has a really great flavor to it,it's not overly spicy or overpowering in any manner.
The cheese has a slight smoky flavor/smell and it's spicier then the jerky.
One thing I love about Wisconsin,Jerky and Cheese places everywhere.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 28, 2015)

Fatchaos said:


> Well I ate a spider because Chuchi told me to.
> Caught it with me bare hands I did. And ate it. Om nom nom.



You're gonna get along just fine with them asians then

They say insects will be the food of the future. Thank you but I'll stick with my salami. Mmh, that sounds ambiguous


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 28, 2015)

I tend to fart when I'm stressed


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 28, 2015)

When posting on civil rights issue threads, I usually listen to songs that get me pumped. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZRvC0QPX8Q <--that was the one I was listening to just a minute ago.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> When posting on civil rights issue threads, I usually listen to songs that get me pumped.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZRvC0QPX8Q <--that was the one I was listening to just a minute ago.




What did you post exactly?

PS: let me share another song that might get you pumped https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o8hm0_q2D8


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 28, 2015)

Amiir said:


> What did you post exactly?
> 
> PS: let me share another song that might get you pumped https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o8hm0_q2D8



Just linking sexism to homophobia in the "Gays Can't Fap to This" thread. (This Mass Effect song is very triumphant!!! :3)


----------



## Gator (Feb 28, 2015)

whatthefuck

...i confess i have the strong desire to eat out of boredom, and it is really hard to fight it.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Just linking sexism to homophobia in the "Gays Can't Fap to This" thread. (This Mass Effect song is very triumphant!!! :3)



I see. Well personally I always keep myself distant from that sorta  talk. Everytime I see those discussions there's always so much drama,  and I already have some of my own, I don't need extra. I've seen too  much self righteousness and pride for the people involved to be able to  reach a compromise. The discussions I witnessed would mostly transform into  dick measuring competitions, to my eyes. I'd like to point out that these words aren't aimed at anyone in particular, just so it's out there

I confess that if I saw a topic that  interests me I would still keep quiet because, even if I argued about  it, I wouldn't be able to change the things that bother me, so I say  ''What's the point?''. But then I realize that not everything has to be of practical value... And that that's actually an excuse I make up to hide my head under the sand due to the difficulties I have to keep an argument. Most importantly, I can't stand the possibility that I could lose said argument, so I choose to not have any at all. How cowardly. Gotta change this...


And dah! I know, it's an absolutely bonkers soundtrack. Yours was surprisingly good too, I have to say


----------



## TyDye (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm horrible at finding things, even if they're put right in front of me. 

*Hmm, what to blame? Genetics? Cancer? No...*

*OBAMA!*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 28, 2015)

TyDye said:


> I'm horrible at finding things, even if they're put right in front of me.
> 
> *Hmm, what to blame? Genetics? Cancer? No...*
> 
> *OBAMA!*



 Thanks, Obama...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 28, 2015)

I confess that staying away from social media for most of the day felt really good.
I also confess I came out to a group of all-female peers and that has me very happy \:3/


----------



## Pyper (Feb 28, 2015)

I did a Disney puzzle with a group a friends today and I noticed that Robin Hood was on there. I told myself I was not going to single that character out and focus my time all on him...needless to say that didn't work. Before I realized it, I was collecting all the puzzle pieces that looked like orange fur and green cloth. Damn, I am such a furry.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I wish that I never found out about macro/micro fetishes. 'Cause whenever I play Starcraft I am always reminded of it, and that bugs me mildly sort of
> Basically; whenever I play Starcraft, I am thinking of that Funky guy.
> 
> bby



<3


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 1, 2015)

I still find "That's what she said" jokes to be funny. Dammit.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Obama is comparable to Bush lied, people died.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 1, 2015)

I confess I miss Fallowfox. He's been gone for a lil while and I know he can be a lil crabby sometimes (although when he first joined he was such a gentleman <3)...but he's very educated and he can be a real card. I think a lot people are misunderstood when they come across as venomous or snarky. And frankly, I admire some "fight" in ppl. 

I hope he returns.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 1, 2015)

where did he go
i need to argue with him about something we agree on


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 1, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> where did he go
> i need to argue with him about something we agree on



Had an argument with two users. It got nasty. Hasn't logged in since the 17th of Feb. 

:c


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 1, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I confess I miss Fallowfox. He's been gone for a lil while and I know he can be a lil crabby sometimes (although when he first joined he was such a gentleman <3)...but he's very educated and he can be a real card. I think a lot people are misunderstood when they come across as venomous or snarky. And frankly, I admire some "fight" in ppl.
> 
> I hope he returns.



His last interaction on this forum was me being a complete bitch towards him. :/ In other era it would have been a notch in the belt. But now I just feel like a shit bag over the whole ordeal. I got irritated with him and let loose on him when I should've just let it go. 

I hope he comes back. >: 
No one should let some internet-asshole dictate whether or not they can enjoy themselves.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> His last interaction on this forum was me being a complete bitch towards him. :/ In other era it would have been a notch in the belt. But now I just feel like a shit bag over the whole ordeal. I got irritated with him and let loose on him when I should've just let it go.
> 
> I hope he comes back. >:
> No one should let some internet-asshole dictate whether or not they can enjoy themselves.



Well, we all make mistakes. And we learn from them. And Fallow is a big boy and he can accept your apology like an adult I'm sure. 

I made up with Atemis so I'm sure the same can be done with you and him. I think talking and expressing your differences and problems rationally and calmly is one of the best things about being an adult. 

We <3 ya, Red.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 1, 2015)

Everyone is truly different, if we didn't have arguments or differences of opinion, I don't think we'd ever learn anything or evolve socially, it can be a very ugly side to us as people but its what makes us human in the first place, I hope to see Atemis and Fallowfox again though, just have to give them time.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 1, 2015)

I woke up at 1:30 in a coughing fit and haven't been back to sleep since.
I confess that I can run decently well off of little sleep.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 1, 2015)

I woke up yesterday Nauseous,dizzy and keep having coughing fits and I have a stuffed up nose again plus I just generally feel like shit.
I've never gotten this sick so many times in a year ever.
This sucks.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 1, 2015)

Fallowfox is gone?! Well, he was super cool and all, but... dat superiority complex, yo.
I'm pretty sure he'll be back regardless! Besides - this is just some furry forum... for all we could know, he simply has exceedingly more important shit to be doing ;p


----------



## BRN (Mar 1, 2015)

Strip club was fantastic. The girls were surprisingly good looking - like, wow - lithe and athletic. They owned that floor; absolutely owned across it and rolled themselves up and around the pole like slinky devils. Hot damn.

I had a primo view, thanks to my colleague's expert tastes. I also confess a lil' jealousy for the fact they made a lawyer's hourly wage off the tips in twenty-minute dances. But hey, money well spent for their reactions.


I liked Fallow, but I always had this sense he'd turn down an offer to just bum out for a pizza sometime. I dunno if it was a superiority complex, but despite his nice streak and approachable personality, there was an aloofness or distance. Shame.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm seriously considering bleaching some of my hair to match my fursona. I think the look would actually do well for me and that it'd inspire me to take care of my hair better.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 1, 2015)

i needed that ban more than i thought looking at the past month


----------



## Feste (Mar 1, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i needed that ban more than i thought looking at the past month



Hey, you're back ^.^. Glad you're doing better.

I was complemented on looking in good shape yesterday, which disturbs me cause I'm definitely fatter than was when I earlier saw those people. They're not making fun of me, but I'm not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome back, Evan.

Weekends like this make me wish I didn't have two careers. Also, photography assigments are a hassle, even if they're fun to make.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 1, 2015)

I respected fallow.


My confession is sometimes I am very in touch with what I hold important in myself, very wise and kind with an ability to look on situations from an outside view... But it is a struggle to be that way. It seems to come and go and all I can do is my best to get back to it.

I've worked hard to make sure my silat is not so ethereal.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 1, 2015)

Kosdu! <3 its been forever since I last seen you, how ya been?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 1, 2015)

I confess that I don't wish to see fallowfox return because that would mean he would have to waste time on this hell hole.

I also confess that I hate people who shoutcast their fetish an kinks at the drop of the hat and that I enjoy dragging them into the metaphorical pond known as ridicule.


----------



## shteev (Mar 1, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i needed that ban more than i thought looking at the past month



I CONFESS THAT I AM HAPPY TO SEE YOU RETURN


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 1, 2015)

I uploaded an adult piece and now I'm really anxious about it >.<


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 1, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I uploaded an adult piece and now I'm really anxious about it >.<



Its like your first big step into a whole new world isn't it?


----------



## Astus (Mar 1, 2015)

When my friends leave their stuff unattended I like to move things around; like flip them over, move them inches to the right/left etc... I just find it funny for some strange reason...


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 1, 2015)

Croc if you yourself state this place is a hellhole then why are YOU of all people "wasting time" here.

I don't get you.


----------



## shteev (Mar 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Croc if you yourself state this place is a hellhole then why are YOU of all people "wasting time" here.
> 
> I don't get you.



because then he couldn't brag about being the only croconaw


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 1, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Croc if you yourself state this place is a hellhole then why are YOU of all people "wasting time" here.
> 
> I don't get you.



Some people like to dance in the fires of hell I suppose?


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 1, 2015)

shteev said:


> because then he couldn't brag about being the only croconaw



We should all make our sonas Croconaws just to fuck with him.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 1, 2015)

I confess that I like everything in Wagner's _Parsifal_, except for the plot, and especially the way it treats the only important female character. Inlike Kundry a lot, and it makes me sad Wagner squanders her in Act III the way he does: by silencing her altogether. If she were given the Good Friday speech instead if Gurnemanz, that opera could be redeemed in my eyes.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 1, 2015)

In Starbound, I had to use Google to figure out how to place background blocks. I just got the game yesterday. 
Also, the character creation screen is broken from all the custom species I added, most of which were in a pack for a server I checked out.


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 1, 2015)

I finally got rid of my traced avatar (Yes it was traced, feel free to shame me ), and I replaced it with actual OC


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 1, 2015)

We needed a new Hyena on the forums anyway.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 1, 2015)

Would I have to kill him Butterboy?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 1, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> I finally got rid of my traced avatar (Yes it was traced, feel free to shame me ), and I replaced it with actual OC



Heyyy I have a Q
I recognized the art style but couldn't put my finger on it. Who drew the original?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Would I have to kill him Butterboy?



...bring me more metal. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been getting way too excited about a future puppy. I had a dream last night about one but then got sad that it was a dream.


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Heyyy I have a Q
> I recognized the art style but couldn't put my finger on it. Who drew the original?



The avatar i have now or the one i had earlier?  I drew the one I'm currently using.  I guess the style was slightly inspired by the show _Invader Zim_â€‹ (in fact I take quite a lot of inspiration from that show), although I didn't intentionally mean to copy any sort of style when i drew it, but instead practice my own.

If you meant the one i had earlier, I shamefully regret that I ripped it off of Deviant Art (I don't even remember the artist).  I then traced it and shaded it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 2, 2015)

Noo the one you had earlier
I like your current one btw, I love the cartoony style!


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Noo the one you had earlier
> I like your current one btw, I love the cartoony style!



Lol thanks.  i ripped the former off of DA...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 2, 2015)

Ahhh. I thought it belonged to a friend of mine's friend (thought you were them lol)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 2, 2015)

i sometimes see certain people lurking and want to start screaming.

...who am i trying to kid. i'm not fucking stable at all right now. i beat myself with my own shoe because i fucked up a little bit.

no good being here.


i keep wanting to delete this post but goddamnit i'm sick of making myself scared, so you know what, it's time i stopped playing this game and just fucking talked instead of trying to be some cute little faggot

. i'm a fucking narcissist. i hurt myself because i genuinely believe deep down that i'm doing everything at a mediocre level. when these posts get ignored, i get angry because that makes me think that everything i'm not handling well actually doesn't matter, and that i'm a dramatic bitch for even beginning to care. so then i either delete them or think about hurting myself more. i don't care if it scares people, my head works in this great way where everything i think makes me believe that i deserve to be punished. honestly i don't think i even hurt myself enough! i only hit myself a few times with a shoe, why didn't i knock myself out, hit my head into the tile, get some blood dripping! i could have, but of course since i'm weak i just threw the shoe and just went with my bare hand. i cried like a bitch and kept hitting myself, should have just knocked myself out and save everyone a bit of trouble. 

here you fucking go. i don't care who knows anymore. i'm just a fucking idiot anyways; and since i actually said i hurt myself i'm sure i'll either get a wave of "boo don't hurt yourself" or absolutely nothing at all, and honestly at this point i'd just feel more comfortable having the ease of access to just beat myself until i don't feel like i have to anymore.

either that or i could just be a decent fucking human being, and as far as i can tell i'll keep failing at that. just look at all the contradictions going on in my own logic. it's lovely isn't it? i feel perfectly rational right now. i feel fucking _honest._

sorry everyone, i'm still a train wreck. probably be super fucking happy about everything tomorrow because i'm good at being some shitty normal person, but the minute something doesn't go right i'll be sure to remind myself exactly what the reality is.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 2, 2015)

We still love you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> We still love you.



And we're not gonna stop any time soon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

Evan you gotta see a therapist soon. You're gonna let these things eat you alive.


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Mar 2, 2015)

You're not the only person to feel that way. It might not always seem like it, but the feeling does pass. You gotta hang on until you're in a better state of mind, because self-harm is only temporary relief, and not a solution. I hated getting this advice, but talking to a professional is the best way to deal with the underlying problem.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 2, 2015)

I just finished drawing this and I confess I'm rather happy with it.


----------



## Midnight_Gear (Mar 2, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i sometimes see certain people lurking and want to start screaming.
> 
> ...who am i trying to kid. i'm not fucking stable at all right now. i beat myself with my own shoe because i fucked up a little bit.
> 
> ...



...oh my god.

That was unexpected. Please, please see a therapist.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Croc if you yourself state this place is a hellhole then why are YOU of all people "wasting time" here.
> 
> I don't get you.


Sensitive tits detected

It's very clear you don't get Crocs. Go outside and go run your head into a garbage can repeatedly for about 69 minutes or at least until fluid comes leaking out of your ears. That way, you'll hopefully be too Croc'd out to know how to use a keyboard anymore and I won't have to read your uncroc like posting anymore, because it's a real drag that you're one of the few that aren't really feeling it.


That or go get crushed to death by something bigger than you, or whatever your fetish was again. I don't know, I'm just a Croc.


----------



## BRN (Mar 2, 2015)

I wanted to come here to say something about how I feel like I ain't experiencing life for not being emotionally expressive enough. Then Evan made me reconsider. :c Poor guy.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 2, 2015)

I confess I don't know how to reply to Evan's post, I really don't :c


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 2, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I don't know how to reply to Evan's post, I really don't :c



You aren't the only one, where does one even begin?  :c but honestly all I can say Evan is you really need to seek counselling, get an outside opinion from a trained professional, it might help to put your mind at ease and give you a sense of how you stand.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Mar 2, 2015)

Evan, please get yourself some outside help...an objective opinion from a therapist might help you break out of these feelings. 




Croconaw said:


> -snip-



I think this whole croc of shit routine is getting old.  You whine about the forums, yet you're still here insulting and antagonizing over and over and over.  Then when you get called out on it (rightfully so) you go 'ohhhh they don't get me, they're too sensitive.'  

I think a LOT of people aren't "feeling it" and would really just like for you to either grow up or disappear.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 2, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I think this whole croc of shit routine is getting old.  You whine about the forums, yet you're still here insulting and antagonizing over and over and over.  Then when you get called out on it (rightfully so) you go 'ohhhh they don't get me, they're too sensitive.'
> 
> I think a LOT of people aren't "feeling it" and would really just like for you to either grow up or disappear.



It all just feels like a big facade to me, hiding behind the Croc persona and not showing his true self and instead coming across as constantly standoffish or a big troll or trying to be funny/a comedian and falling flat faced.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm just gonna let Croc take care of himself like a big boy, while I throw my lastest confession on the floor.

I had the natural urge to tamper with this image. I should stop. Its hurting me. I might have to completely redo my Unified Theory of Characters and Events, because of this fucking image.

http://imgur.com/a/Xzg6o


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 2, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I'm just gonna let Croc take care of himself like a big boy, while I throw my lastest confession on the floor.
> 
> I had the natural urge to tamper with this image. I should stop. Its hurting me. I might have to completely redo my Unified Theory of Characters and Events, because of this fucking image.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Xzg6o



I'm sorry, but I've had enough of all the fnaf theories.  This 3rd game better be the last, and it better answer EVERY fucking question.

(I realize this sounds meaner than intended.  Maybe I should stop using profanity...)


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Evan, please get yourself some outside help...an objective opinion from a therapist might help you break out of these feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It only seems like a lot cause you're so big, and not in the good way either. 

Oh yeah, I'm part fire-type today.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 2, 2015)

I confess that this furry drama amuses me lol


----------



## BRN (Mar 2, 2015)

we all know which is the best johto starter, anyway


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 2, 2015)

BRN said:


> we all know which is the best johto starter, anyway


Ja, isn't Sheer Force Feraligatr absolutely amazing? :3
That said, I was very fond of Sunny Day Typhlosion in Gen V RU.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 2, 2015)

BRN said:


> we all know which is the best johto starter, anyway



I agree, Chikorita is the shit


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm secretly jealous that my mate's hometown actually has a pretty sizable community og not only furries but also legit fursuiters. She even managed to find a group of suiters wandering downtown Savannah on google street view!!! I know of a total of THREE fursuiters in my town...and they rarely go out in suit xD

Long story short: I might be planning to bring my suit and meet some other suiters next time I go to visit her o.o


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Mar 2, 2015)

A week ago I was scared shitless my friends might discover my affinity for crossdressing. Their complete lack of reaction to it has actually been quite disappointing. I used to think I was weird. Now I think I'm boring.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 2, 2015)

Spicy Tuna said:


> A week ago I was scared shitless my friends might discover my affinity for crossdressing. Their complete lack of reaction to it has actually been quite disappointing. I used to think I was weird. Now I think I'm boring.



Maybe they're too embarrassed to say anything or are afraid of hurting your feelings.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 2, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> I'm sorry, but I've had enough of all the fnaf theories.  This 3rd game better be the last, and it better answer EVERY fucking question.
> 
> (I realize this sounds meaner than intended.  Maybe I should stop using profanity...)



I enjoy them simply because I have a strong affinity for critical thinking and dark logic.


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Mar 2, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Maybe they're too embarrassed to say anything or are afraid of hurting your feelings.



I'm okay with teasing. That's a normal friend thing to do. Do they think we're not good enough friends that they can joke about such things? Aw geez, now I feel weird again. I'm gonna go distract myself with cooking until my mind stabilizes.


----------



## Pyper (Mar 2, 2015)

Even though it is required by law to take at least a 30 minute break for lunch when working 8+ hours, I can't help but feel that I am being an ass in a way because I had to go when there was still a ton of stuff that needed to be done. Being shorthanded at work can really mess me up and make me feel like crap, pretty much as if I owe all of my coworkers an apology for not finishing my task in time. Ugh, it just makes me think of when my parents would get on to me because I didn't work hard enough and they called me lazy pretty much every time there was some chore that needed done. I almost daily work myself to death because of that past. There is no time for breaks because there is work to be done and if there is work to be done I must be doing it nonstop because otherwise people will consider me lazy and worthless...who am I trying to prove this to? Sorry guys, ignore this post, I shouldn't even post this but I just feel like I need to.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 2, 2015)

BRN said:


> we all know which is the best johto starter, anyway



I never evolved my Totodile, if that is any answer...


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 2, 2015)

I just texted back a scammer saying "I ain't trustin you ya lil bitch"


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 2, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I just texted back a scammer saying "I ain't trustin you ya lil bitch"



Aaaaand your phone number has now been sold =P


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 2, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Aaaaand your phone number has now been sold =P



I shouldn't have laughed at this, but I did, I burst out laughing.

Confession, I think I'm a terrible person T___T


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Mar 2, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I never evolved my Totodile, if that is any answer...



Right? Pokemon are so much cuter before they evolve.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I just texted back a scammer saying "I ain't trustin you ya lil bitch"



Holy shit dog you're crazy as shit hardcore MAD RESPECT!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 2, 2015)

It's hard keeping up with this forum unless you spend your time here 24/7. So much goes on! 



Spicy Tuna said:


> Right? Pokemon are so much cuter before they evolve.



Beauty over cuteness any day. Charizard hips are in high demand, ya know.


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 2, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I enjoy them simply because I have a strong affinity for critical thinking and dark logic.



I do too, but Scott's definitely using the theories as hype for #3.  I don't see anything wrong with this, but it's all the game's got.  Without it, it's just the same repeated formula, and I doubt that without the theories, people would still be invested in the series.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> It's hard keeping up with this forum unless you spend your time here 24/7. So much goes on!
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty over cuteness any day. Charizard hips are in high demand, ya know.



Unless they're into secret loli.


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 2, 2015)

I confess I signed up to take Latin in high school because I thought it would be a blow-off class.  Now here I am in Latin II Honors, bullshitting my way through assignments and tests 'cause fuck noun declensions.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 2, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Unless they're into secret loli.



More for me. V:


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 2, 2015)

I wish that my brother wasn't so moody


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Whenever i get homework ,I always say " I'll do it tomorrow " by the time I get down to it , its usually either the night before its due or a day beforehand and still get good marks for the homework despite rushing it as well...it baffles me really, and then the homework I do the day its set it never seem to get as good marks...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 2, 2015)

Might just be finally getting a sexy sexy sex comission. THIS PLEASES THE BONOBO. 
(my own attempts as such artistic filth are absolute crap btw, nothing is ever deemed worthy of submitting, GRAH)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 2, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> Whenever i get homework ,I always say " I'll do it tomorrow " by the time I get down to it , its usually either the night before its due or a day beforehand and still get good marks for the homework despite rushing it as well...it baffles me really, and then the homework I do the day its set it never seem to get as good marks...



...You DID your homework?


----------



## Fatchaos (Mar 2, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> ...You DID your homework?




You SHOULD do your homework e.=.e


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

I confess I'm okay with ticking off cliques.




Alexxx-Returns said:


> I never evolved my Totodile, if that is any answer...



He will grow up some day, but at least you chose correctly.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Mar 2, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I confess I'm okay with ticking off cliques.




Noooooo.  REALLY?  You, enjoy being a troll?  Never....


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 2, 2015)

I miss having homework.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Noooooo.  REALLY?  You, enjoy being a troll?  Never....



 He's the meanest queen that you've ever seen...


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 2, 2015)

I sometimes talk about myself in the third person.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Noooooo.  REALLY?  You, enjoy being a troll?  Never....



With your hissy fits and constant need to slam your fisties into your keyboard, you really remind me of the babe.




mcjoel said:


> I sometimes talk about myself in the third person.



Croconaw thought that was missed opportunity by McJoelsan


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 2, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> I sometimes talk about myself in the third person.


Sometimes, he talks about himself in the third person.

I also have to agree that Croc's being kind of an asshat. He needs to take a gatr pill and chill a bit.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sometimes Im just too tired to even attempt my schoolwork


----------



## UrsusArtist (Mar 2, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> With your hissy fits and constant need to slam your fisties into your keyboard, you really remind me of the babe.



Yes, because sarcasm = hissy fits and slamming a keyboard....right.  That makes sense. :?  Troll harder, buddy.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Sometimes, he talks about himself in the third person.
> 
> I also have to agree that Croc's being kind of an asshat. He needs to take a gatr pill and chill a bit.



It's kinda funny cause I've always acted like this before and now suddenly it's a problem. Total sudden Croc bias if you ask me, or maybe you guys put too much salt on your poffins. I don't know, but it's pretty feraligayter if you ask me.



UrsusArtist said:


> Yes, because sarcasm = hissy fits and slamming a keyboard....right. That makes sense. :? Troll harder, buddy.



It makes me cringe irl when people use the word troll so freely. Or maybe those are just Croc twitches. Either or, it's still very uncomfortable.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 2, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> It's kinda funny cause I've always acted like this before and now suddenly it's a problem. Total sudden Croc bias if you ask me, or maybe you guys put too much salt on your poffins. *I don't know, but it's pretty feraligayter if you ask me.*â€‹



Hang on, I'm getting some popcorn...


----------



## UrsusArtist (Mar 2, 2015)

I call a spade a spade, and a troll a troll.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

And I call a bear bara, but that's just me. 

Sounds like you need some help.


Btw I know surf so good luck with lighting your torches.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 2, 2015)

Ew gross! Furry drama.

Abandon forums!! :v


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 2, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> And I call a bear bara, but that's just me.
> 
> Sounds like you need some help.



Sorry Croc, but you _are_ usually quite a bit of a troll.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I also have to agree that Croc's being kind of an asshat. He needs to take a gatr pill and chill a bit.



I think he's a sweetiepie and I would carry his child. <3


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Sorry Croc, but you _are_ usually quite a bit of a troll.



Damn. And here I thought that I was a bit of a Croc. Or maybe that's just furry for Croc. 


Either or, you guys are getting pretty >:[ face on me, so I probably did something awesome and you're just jealous a Croc one up'd you.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 2, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Sorry Croc, but you _are_ usually quite a bit of a troll.



I don't think he's trolling, but definitely self-centered.

It makes sense, giving his frequent use of croc and that he raged in the comic thread because he didn't get some jokes.

Calm down, little one.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't think he's trolling, but definitely self-centered.
> 
> It makes sense, giving his frequent use of croc and that he raged in the comic thread.



Are you guys still bitter about that? Damn, it all makes sense now!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Mar 2, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> And I call a bear bara, but that's just me.
> 
> Sounds like you need some help.
> 
> ...



You know what, I've figured it out!  Snide comment, followed by an uneducated assumption, then finished with another snide comment twisted in a pokemon reference to make it seem "cute."  

That's the Croc formula.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't think he's trolling, but definitely self-centered.
> 
> It makes sense, giving his frequent use of croc and that he raged in the comic thread because he didn't get some jokes.



Very plausible.




Mr. Sparta said:


> Calm down, little one.



But...look at his avatar.  I don't think _that_ thing can calm down.  D:


----------



## Gator (Mar 2, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> I sometimes talk about myself in the third person.



i've found myself doing this every now and then, except that when i do so, i use "it".  not sure why i picked that up.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

Some of you are adults. 

Act like it.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> You know what, I've figured it out! Snide comment, followed by an uneducated assumption, then finished with another snide comment twisted in a pokemon reference to make it seem "cute."
> 
> That's the Croc formula.



If you want to talk to me about how you're upset that I chose not to spend my free time drawing comics for you (Ursus, Sparta and friends) feel free to toss me a note or talk to me on skype, otherwise you can take your croc filled hate and go write something on livejournal or something, I don't know. 


I confess that that is a good idea.


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Guys knock it the fuck off seriously Croc is still the same it seems to me you guys are upset over the fact he stopped participating in the comic thread over the fact that it seemed to be mostly focused on the teamspeak people.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 2, 2015)

[popcorn intensifies]


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 2, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Guys knock it the fuck off seriously Croc is still the same it seems to me you guys are upset over the fact he stopped participating in the comic thread over the fact that it seemed to be mostly focused on the teamspeak people.



Not at all actually.  I hardly participate in that thread (aside from chuckling at what others have posted there).

Croc generally seems to have a troll-y side to him.  Just an observation.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL this has absolutely nothing to do with the comic thread.  I couldn't care less about who draws who or what.  I take issue with seemingly constant trolling and insulting behavior.  That's it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 2, 2015)

someone alert the watersports furs, there's a pissing contest in the confessions thread





(i should mention that i'm going to try and see if i can talk to a friend first and get used to being open about everything before i see a therapist. the last time i saw one i was too scared to admit -anything- and ended up just being switched to pills, which is not necessarily a good route to take. i'm sorry about last night, i wasn't thinking and just started letting everything out. i've gone through my day and went for a jog and i'm starting to feel better, but it's clear i'm just going to implode if i don't start trying to get help.)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

I think a lot of hostility in this thread comes from people not getting laid enough. 

For srs.


----------



## shteev (Mar 2, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> You know what, I've figured it out!  Snide comment, followed by an uneducated assumption, then finished with another snide comment twisted in a pokemon reference to make it seem "cute."
> 
> That's the Croc formula.



What a load'a croc


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 2, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Holy shit dog you're crazy as shit hardcore MAD RESPECT!



http://youtu.be/Gy4Ul3bj1zM?t=1m11s


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 2, 2015)

So I don't know what's going on here anymore.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So I don't know what's going on here anymore.



Clique vs Croc.

I should make this pay per view, but I'm not that kind of Croc.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So I don't know what's going on here anymore.


probably nothing


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Croc doesn't care!
Croc doesn't give a shit :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Dunno whats with all the Croc hate today. I find his antics to be charming <:

Croc is as Croc always was: a straight shooter

And I respect that~ this forum has never been one for mollycoddling each other anyway.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dunno whats with all the Croc hate today. I find his antics to be charming <:
> 
> Croc is as Croc always was: a straight shooter
> 
> And I respect that~ this forum has never been one for mollycoddling each other anyway.



I'd coddle your molly anytime, Garth.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 2, 2015)

Im a bit confused. What drama is going on in this thread?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 2, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Im a bit confused. What drama is going on in this thread?



Nothing worth concerning yourself with, trust me.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 2, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Nothing worth concerning yourself with, trust me.



Good enough for me lol


----------



## Hewge (Mar 2, 2015)

To be honest; You all got your annoying traits. I'm sure I do too.



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Im a bit confused. What drama is going on in this thread?



It's furry dramas on a freakin' furry forum! It's always 100% incredibly stupid, unnecessary, and totally hilarious! A lot of the time it's normally just a fap fest of a clique against one person, too.
You don't even need to know what it's about. Just got to have a good laugh at it all.


----------



## shteev (Mar 2, 2015)

Hewge said:


> To be honest; You all got your annoying traits. I'm sure I do too.



baby, i'm worth it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

Anywho, I confess this winter has just fucking sucked. 

Not only was it colder than usual and filled with snow/ice...I got almost nothing done. I'm glad its almost spring.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 2, 2015)

I say "Do a barrel roll" way too often.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 2, 2015)

...wait wait wait wait i just realized something



Butters Shikkon said:


> Some of you are adults.
> 
> Act like it.



I DIDN'T GIVE YOU PERMISSION TO BE MY MOM

i'll have you know she is doing very well and is VERY good at her job, and I will not allow you to replace her >:c


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...wait wait wait wait i just realized something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Psssh. Evan, yo momma so hairy you almost died of rugburn at birth.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 2, 2015)

Butters, now is not the time to use yo mama jokes.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 2, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Psssh. Evan, yo momma so hairy you almost died of rugburn at birth.


I might actually kick you


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.theloop.ca/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2.gif


----------



## Kleric (Mar 2, 2015)

I confess
I don't want to set the world on fire...


----------



## Hewge (Mar 2, 2015)

I would prefer to freeze the world in ice


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm going the Kyogre route and flooding the Earth with oceans.

Also, I read all of Kleric's stuff in a khajiit voice. Most of it fits well.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I would prefer to freeze the world in ice



From what I know of desire, I'm with those who favor fire.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Also, I read all of Kleric's stuff in a khajiit voice. Most of it fits well.



Would you enjoy it more if I deliberately tried typing everything more Khajiit-like?
[Example Translation]
Would this one be happier to see Rhaliik speak like other Khajiiti?


----------



## Zahros (Mar 2, 2015)

confess, I like Khajiits waaaaay too much


----------



## Muln (Mar 2, 2015)

In the frigid north, that which is lost to myth may still be found within the ice. In an age now lost to time, the Frozen Witch Yulsaria ruled the whitelands, summoning blizzards and hail storms upon those who displeased her, while an army of ice golems roamed the lands to snuff out all warmth. In time, her southward expansion angered the Eldwurm Slyrak who, in his terrible rage, melted Yulsaria's armies with his endless flame before conquering the Frozen Witch herself. Now, centuries later, shifts in the ice have heaved up the last remaining shard of her empire: her glacial crown.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 2, 2015)

Zahros said:


> confess, I like Khajiits waaaaay too much


Bruh, get on muh level!

Edit: Sorry that was very un-khajiiti of me.

[Correct translation]
Liter, khiito ahziss fasiiri!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I confess
> I don't want to set the world on fire...



I just want to start, a flame in your heart...


----------



## Gator (Mar 2, 2015)

i confess that i like britney spears, nsync, and the backstreet boys more now than i did when they were a "thing".


----------



## Zahros (Mar 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Bruh, get on muh level!
> 
> Edit: Sorry that was very un-khajiiti of me.
> 
> ...


I confess I will be, when I start modding skyrim again, I'm going to make my 'sona on a khajiit, you like, yes?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 3, 2015)

i could probably actually spend a good hour or more looking at cats.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 3, 2015)

Zahros said:


> I confess I will be, when I start modding skyrim again, I'm going to make my 'sona on a khajiit, you like, yes?


... Khajiit is unconvinced that such would be considered the same level. Thzina ualizz, baliji fusozayiito?


----------



## Muln (Mar 3, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i confess that i like britney spears, nsync, and the backstreet boys more now than i did when they were a "thing".



I think they're considered a classic now XD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 3, 2015)

I used to have a Lance Bass marionette from the 'no strings attached' cd craze.
Lance was my favorite.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 3, 2015)

Zahros said:


> I confess I will be, when I start modding skyrim again, I'm going to make my 'sona on a khajiit, you like, yes?



I did mine on an argonian.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I did mine on an argonian.


Hehe.. I made your 'sona into an Argonian too.
For the TES Comic I still need to finish.


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2015)

lol tho


----------



## Gator (Mar 3, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I used to have a Lance Bass marionette from the 'no strings attached' cd craze.
> Lance was my favorite.



i remember really wanting one of those.  he was my fav too and i've always liked marionettes so when i saw that i was like "yus"  :s


----------



## Zahros (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I did mine on an argonian.


Nice, I've not really modded that much though, aside from importing a few weapons, or making a few non-khajiit hair mods for khajiits xD

Also, I confess that my texturing skills could use some improvement


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 3, 2015)

I confess.. I slept way too much today.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I confess
> I don't want to set the world on fire...



And just like that I want to play the Fallout games...... >w<;


Also what happened last night o__O thread has jumped like 2-3 pages?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 3, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> And just like that I want to play the Fallout games...... >w<;
> 
> 
> Also what happened last night o__O thread has jumped like 2-3 pages?



Grown folks reliving their childhood. ;3 I actually love Fallout because of its music. Johnny Guitar always relaxes me.


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2015)

I got pretty sick of the one about... uh, leaving the jungle? "waaaaay baaaack hooooomeâ™ª" -- you know, that one.

It was the perfect mournful track for exploring a bombed out shelter, but god _damn_ it was frustrating above ground.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Grown folks reliving their childhood. ;3 I actually love Fallout because of its music. Johnny Guitar always relaxes me.



I'd sometimes just sit in a bar in New Vegas and just listen to the music on the games radio for ages before moving onto something else


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2015)

Shit, I can still recite every word of Snake Eater.


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2015)

Ah, fuck it. I'm feeling real isolated from my social circles by my job.

Night shifts blow -- I get home as the sun is rising, just as folks in my own timezone are waking up and going to work, sleep through the day, and start working just as people get home. Communicating and spending time with my friends back in Europe is made tough, because I'm a full eight hours or more behind them. 

What sucks the most is feeling like this narrow band of possibility - the one or two hours in which I might find a chance to talk to someone - is so strained. Trying to get the most out of those short, infrequent opportunities is making me feel like my contact is forced and unwieldy, not the relaxed kind of chats I wanna have and that my friends deserve, shoehorning in a fleeting presence.

I mean, realistically speaking, if my roommate wasn't also on a night shift then my only source of real contact would be my colleagues on the job, and _that's_ terrible. Yet I'm held in this untenable state because we've all gotta make a buck somehow and I'm scared I won't find another job. Honestly, I'm really kinda torn up over it.


Some of my available options are quitting my job and taking the risk -- but I want to wait a bit longer, build up some more cash reserves -- or holding out and trying to adjust my sleeping patterns to meet more people but... shit, I can't sacrifice sleep on a daily basis and exhaust myself. It'd be swapping one untenable state of affairs for another. So my only remaining option is quitting my job,

but hot damn, how to calculate when to do that? :?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 3, 2015)

BRN said:


> but hot damn, how to calculate when to do that? :?



Why don't you just look for a job on your downtime? Send resumes via email and such? I've worked night shifts for a while and I know they can sorta turn your world upside down. (In fact, I blame them for making me a night owl XD)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 3, 2015)

Shaved my entire body today after like a month of not shaving out of laziness

I feel smoother than a greased up Sphynx cat.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 3, 2015)

I feel that the human ideal is something to strive for, and something to be worshiped. What is that ideal? Certainty in all that you are, and an unwavering commitment to manifest your full potential, both physically and mentally.


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Why don't you just look for a job on your downtime? Send resumes via email and such? I've worked night shifts for a while and I know they can sorta turn your world upside down. (In fact, I blame them for making me a night owl XD)




Hey, it'd work f'sure, but there's an additional complication (isn't there always? ) 

Trouble is, I've got family coming out to visit in April; I don't want to make the wrong impression by starting a new job and taking three weeks off.
I could use the event as a decent milestone, and leave my job to host them, but if I did that I'd probably not have great cash reserves. Probably the best option available to me, but it's a hard to decision to conciously choose to take a risk like that. :?

Being an adult sucks, man. Fuck being 21.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm 21 and still not working... am I an adult yet?


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I'm 21 and still not working... am I an adult yet?



I'm 23 and still not working..........but I have an interview tomorrow D: and next tuesday


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 3, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'm 23 and still not working..........but I have an interview tomorrow D: and next tuesday


Good luck with it!

I confess I don't see myself working just yet. Although, if I had stayed in my first UnÃ­, I'd've graduated by now, and probably be looking for a job.

EDIT: I also confess I have the habit of idealizing people a little toÃ³ much when I meet them. I need to have more realistic views on people.


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm grateful to Butters for postin'. Thinking through his suggestion strengthened my resolve to make a decision. <:

Heya, Naesaki - good luck to ya'! Kick some ass in that interview. Dress like your avatar, and all's gonna be awesome.

And Ari, babe, don't worry yet. If you don't need to work to do what you want to do, then enjoy your freedom in its current state.~


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 3, 2015)

BRN said:


> Heya, Naesaki - good luck to ya'! Kick some ass in that interview. Dress like your avatar, and all's gonna be awesome.





Ariosto said:


> Good luck with it!



Thanks guys , dunno if they'd appreciate me going in dressed as a bear  for an elderly care home that deals with people suffering from dementia and alzheimers.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 3, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> EDIT: I also confess I have the habit of idealizing people a little toÃ³ much when I meet them. I need to have more realistic views on people.



You're not the only one ^~^


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You're not the only one ^~^



Its just something we naturally do most of the time ^w^


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Mar 3, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'm 23 and still not working..........but I have an interview tomorrow D: and next tuesday



I have an interview in about 6 hours at this Home Depot I applied for, so I wish you the best of luck with your job!

I have 31 other people wanting the same job -_-.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 3, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I have an interview in about 6 hours at this Home Depot I applied for, so I wish you the best of luck with your job!
> 
> I have 31 other people wanting the same job -_-.



Good Luck with yours, may you shine brighter than the rest of them!


----------



## koom (Mar 3, 2015)

confession, eh?

i've been in therapy for about 7 months.  it's nothing overly world-shatteringly serious, but it's been good for me.  i feel a lot better about myself and my life than i have in a long time, maybe ever.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 3, 2015)

koom said:


> confession, eh?
> 
> i've been in therapy for about 7 months.  it's nothing overly world-shatteringly serious, but it's been good for me.  i feel a lot better about myself and my life than i have in a long time, maybe ever.



I'm glad its helping you with your life, and may it continue to help you feel better


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 3, 2015)

I play a lot of air guitar, yet I am too lazy to learn how to play a real one. Shame, too, I have an Ibanez with Seymour Duncan pickups.


----------



## koom (Mar 3, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'm glad its helping you with your life, and may it continue to help you feel better



why thank you sir 

you know, a big part of it was realizing and admitting that i couldn't deal with it on my own and needed someone else to help.  shame it took me 30 years to realize i can't do everything myself, but better late than never.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You're not the only one ^~^





Naesaki said:


> Its just something we naturally do most of the time ^w^


Yeah, I suppose it's nothing too serious, so long as I actually end knowing that person better.

I confess Puccini's _Madama Butterfly_ has exherted a bile curiosity over me for a few days. I'm very curious about the music, because I expect a lot of cutesy orchestral flourishes (and the most famous excerpts certainly promise that), but, on the other hand, the opera's hella racist in a way that stuff like _Aida_ isn't quite, probably because the main character is rendered so completely helpless and even goes into some blatant western-worshipping. I guess I could just listen to it once to know what I'm criticizing, just like I did with _CosÃ¬ fan tutte _(a Mozart opera about how all women are infidels by nature).


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 3, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I play a lot of air guitar, yet I am too lazy to learn how to play a real one. Shame, too, I have an Ibanez with Seymour Duncan pickups.



Well you may as well try, playing guitar is fun as fuck


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 3, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Well you may as well try, playing guitar is fun as fuck



It really is.

I just played 7 minutes of riffs and again when I figured out I wasn't able to do something I stopped.

This time it wasn't part of a song I couldn't play, I was doing the riff just fine but trying to sing along fucks up the rhythm I'm playing. I can't seem to get the rhythm I'm singing separate from the rhythm I'm playing with my hands. The strum pattern quickly goes to the pattern I'm singing.

Is this something I can get past in time? Is this just because guitar is so unfamiliar to me?


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm probably a little to nice it's going to bite me in the ass one day.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 3, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> I'm probably a little to nice it's going to bite me in the ass one day.



My ass is probably a little too nice that someone will probably bite it one day.

#BiteThatBooty


----------



## belmonkey (Mar 3, 2015)

I kinda accidentally ignored a black guy's existence yesterday. Near the bottom entrance to a dining commons, he was sitting at table just to the left of inside a doorway, so I couldn't have known someone was there before I got through the door. I just walked through, daydreaming and in my own little world as usual, and I had heard someone say something, but I didn't really pay attention because who could possibly want to talk to me; they were probably on a phone or something anyway. I turned to go up the stairs into the dining commons and I heard "Oh, ok then!", then I saw the guy with his hands up like "What the f*ck, dude?". I just kinda stood there nervously for a second looking at him, deciding whether I should go back and see what he wanted, but I ended up going on my way.

I can be an awkward fellow.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 3, 2015)

i threw a fake grenade in my neighbors garage last summer they freaked out and flipped everything in there and took cover behind it,it was a dummy grenade, but they didnt know it was me does that make me a bad person or a great pranker? because it was funny af


----------



## Atemis (Mar 3, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i threw a fake grenade in my neighbors garage last summer they freaked out and flipped everything in there and took cover behind it,it was a dummy grenade, but they didnt know it was me does that make me a bad person or a great pranker? because it was funny af


Your neighbor got a free fake grenade, so who is the real winner?


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 3, 2015)

oh v,..,v diddnt think of that... i want it back


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 3, 2015)

I confess that after years of gaming I am very desensitised to Elitism to the point I won't even know it is happening until it becomes blatantly obvious. I find Elitists to be the best source of entertainment due to their over-the-top behaviour. I feel sorry for those on the recieving end though. I confess that Trolling Trolls who think they're Trolling you is fun as well.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 3, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> It really is.
> 
> I just played 7 minutes of riffs and again when I figured out I wasn't able to do something I stopped.
> 
> ...



Singing and playing is a very complicated process that takes a ton of practice to perfect, but it does come to you after a while.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 3, 2015)

I also confess that I played so much guitar tonight my fingers are in blisters.

And I know I should be proud of myself for how far I've come in so little time but I just focus on how much I actually suck and that gets me down and stops me being motivated.

As long as I can point out one thing I can do from the most recent practice that I couldn't do the day before, I'm happy. But sometimes I can't think of anything I improved on.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 3, 2015)

On the topic of guitars, I'm slowly starting to think I'm not very good with stringed instruments.
I'm too clumsy with a guitar. I can't play cords properly because no matter what i do i can't stop having my fingers touching strings that are meant to open.

Plus, i struggle doing bends properly and i rage quit easily, i don't even know how to improvise basically either.

Maybe I'm best with piano and woodwind...could maybe try brass one day.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 3, 2015)

I confess this is my final post for a while. 

To those of you who have chatted me and befriended me, I thank you for all the fun. Take care of yourselves and if you want to contact me you know where to do so. 

<3 Disney Villians rock.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 3, 2015)

take care m80 

bai bai


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm horrible with languages. I don't even remember basic Spanish.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 3, 2015)

Bye


----------



## Amiir (Mar 3, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I confess this is my final post for a while.
> 
> To those of you who have chatted me and befriended me, I thank you for all the fun. Take care of yourselves and if you want to contact me you know where to do so.
> 
> <3 Disney Villians rock.



I wouldn't mind at all if you told us _why_ you're going but that's up to you. Besides, that's your own business. Wherever you go just do come back soon.


I confess that ever since I joined these forums I've been going to bed late. You people are a terrible influence. In a good way


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 3, 2015)

o:
Butterballs!! Bai!!!


----------



## Luki (Mar 3, 2015)

Did something happen, Butters? Take care!



On topic~
Back in school when there were sports days... I... I thought dodgeball was the most fun one :<


----------



## Kleric (Mar 3, 2015)

See ya BootersSheekon! â˜º


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 3, 2015)

See ya, Butty!

See what I did there?

...

I'll see myself out...


----------



## Feste (Mar 3, 2015)

Aw darn, see you man . I'm going to miss having you around. Good luck .

I've never eaten scallops raw. Apparently it's a thing you can do, and it kinda freaks me out. Seems like it would make you sick...


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 3, 2015)

Feste said:


> Aw darn, see you man . I'm going to miss having you around. Good luck .
> 
> I've never eaten scallops raw. Apparently it's a thing you can do, and it kinda freaks me out. Seems like it would make you sick...



Nope,it's just like clams.
I think it would be a different adventure all together considering scallops seem to be thicker then oysters and have a less forgiving texture.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 3, 2015)

Heh, conch are best.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 3, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Heh, conch are best.



I've never had conch,is it different then scallops or oysters?


----------



## Daswhox (Mar 3, 2015)

the first images of furry, it was the sonic, gender bender, half human, half animal ... and it was super erotic.  dr eggman ... even had a beautiful head XD
and I read it in college .. it was normal that XD
I think I had the reputation of perv bestiality, as I was drawing lots. a version of sexy shadow.


otherwise. I think I messed up my life studies. I can not seem to hold up and I'm bored.


when I'm drunk, I speak a looooot.. of scaring the guys who want to pick me up.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been refraining from posting/getting involved in topics that I know will upset me. I have finally pulled myself out of an emotional rut but everything is still fragile. I'm not sure when I'll be back to my normal self but I at least feel better.


----------



## Kazolas (Mar 3, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I've been refraining from posting/getting involved in topics that I know will upset me. I have finally pulled myself out of an emotional rut but everything is still fragile. I'm not sure when I'll be back to my normal self but I at least feel better.



I've refrained from getting involved in a lot of threads just because of the destructive path that they all go down. Good to see you feeling better though =) I'm always glad to see some positivity


----------



## Hewge (Mar 3, 2015)

I've refrained from getting involved in a lot of threads because they are bland as fk


----------



## Atemis (Mar 3, 2015)

I admit, I don't know how some people can dedicate so much of their time to the forums games, it's admirable that they keep them running at least.


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Mar 3, 2015)

I confess I am very nervous about what the interviewer said to me after we finished. He said, "Come back tomorrow, at 5:30, find a guy named Mike." That's all he said, no "Sorry, the position has been filled." or "Congratulations, you got the job!". Can someone fill me in on what I'm going to expect tomorrow?

I'm shitting bricks right now.


----------



## Atemis (Mar 3, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I confess I am very nervous about what the interviewer said to me after we finished. He said, "Come back tomorrow, at 5:30, find a guy named Mike." That's all he said, no "Sorry, the position has been filled." or "Congratulations, you got the job!". Can someone fill me in on what I'm going to expect tomorrow?
> 
> I'm shitting bricks right now.


My best prediction from the situation you described is that you'll meet a guy named mike.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm still wondering why Atemis was suspended for.


I noticed that I listen to music on my iPhone, I listen to certain bands when I am in a certain situation. I tend to listen to Limp Bizkit or Metallica when I'm in public, I listen to Green Day at my house when my parents are home, and I listen to The Offspring when I'm home alone, which happens to me quite frequently


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I'm still wondering why Atemis was suspended for.
> 
> 
> I noticed that I listen to music on my iPhone, I listen to certain bands when I am in a certain situation. I tend to listen to Limp Bizkit or Metallica when I'm in public, I listen to Green Day at my house when my parents are home, and I listen to The Offspring when I'm home alone, which happens to me quite frequently


I requested that I be banned for the weekend, I was in a weird place and didn't want to be a nuisance by posting my own personal problems and insecurities to the board. I feel much better now, though now that I have returned I cant get any homework done.


----------



## BRN (Mar 4, 2015)

This $4 frozen meal tastes about nineteen times better than a $1.25 one. Jesus. Can anyone say diminishing returns?

Hey Atemis, nice to see you. What kinda shit's stirring? School is tough, but it's kinds multifarious; social stress, finance stress, performance stress... @_@


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 4, 2015)

I admit that I really used to like hot pockets...now I'm sick of them and hate them lol


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

BRN said:


> Hey Atemis, nice to see you. What kinda shit's stirring? School is tough, but it's kinds multifarious; social stress, finance stress, performance stress... @_@


Thanks, it's great to see you again too! I confess that I never realized how much I would miss the forums after just a few days absence.
That said I wont bore you with my own problems, they're all internal anyway, just need to find a way to change my outlook on my life and myself image.


----------



## BRN (Mar 4, 2015)

Ah, I think I can read between the lines, lil' guy. Good luck - it's a difficult but rewardin' path~

Off to work for now. Spent $20 on scratchcards just now, and made merely $1 in return. /3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 4, 2015)

I tossed a flag so I high I put another hole into the band hall ceiling.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 4, 2015)

I have changed my major more often than babyfurs change their diapers.


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 4, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> I have changed my major more often than babyfurs change their diapers.



Holy shit Coco. Havent seen you in a dog's age (It's Coyotecaliente, if that name ever meant anything to you)


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 4, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Holy shit Coco. Havent seen you in a dog's age (It's Coyotecaliente, if that name ever meant anything to you)



The name is familiar to me for sure. All I remember from long ago is that most of what I said was deserving of a good kick in the pants, so if I was ever going to return I needed the long break first. I've grown even more than last time I left and came back but it's better to show and not tell that... but how have you been? If we regularly talked then I apologize for not remembering much more than your name.


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 4, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> The name is familiar to me for sure. All I remember from long ago is that most of what I said was deserving of a good kick in the pants, so if I was ever going to return I needed the long break first. I've grown even more than last time I left and came back but it's better to show and not tell that... but how have you been? If we regularly talked then I apologize for not remembering much more than your name.




Aha we shot the shit now and then. Nothing too spectacular. You seemed alright to me.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 4, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Aha we shot the shit now and then. Nothing too spectacular. You seemed alright to me.



Well I wouldn't mind doing the same again whenever you were free. My biggest reason for returning was in the hopes of meeting new people to have conversations with that didn't entirely have to be about sex or video games XD


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I've refrained from getting involved in a lot of threads because they are bland as fk



And what type of thread would you like Hewge?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 4, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> And what type of thread would you like Hewge?



A thread entirely and only about otters! Everyone could just talk about otters and how great they are, they could post photos of otters, and even draw otters! I would just *love* that.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> A thread entirely and only about otters! Everyone could just talk about otters and how great they are, they could post photos of otters, and even draw otters! I would just *love* that.



~stares deep into your soul~ You, my good sir, I don't entirely believe that you love otters as much as you think you do


----------



## Hewge (Mar 4, 2015)

You're a smart guy, possibly attractive bear man. But it would be unwise to question my affection for the master species >:[


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> You're a smart guy, possibly attractive bear man. But it would be unwise to question my affection for the master species >:[



*scratches beard* I see, Mr Hewge, I do believe, that you believe you love otters but are they truly the master species? ~tilts head 90 degrees~ I dare say to challenge the Bears are the master species! >


----------



## Hewge (Mar 4, 2015)

I was wrong about you being a smart guy :v


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know what's what anymore after speaking to my psychiatrist. Have you people ever been told that your homosexuality is just a faÃ§ade to feel discriminated? That homophobia does not actually exist? That you're not actually gay but just want to seem different? That the need to have people know that you're gay is just a way to make others see you as different?
Who knows, maybe he's right... maybe I just want to be different and don't want to compete with other men because I feel weak or whatever...  ugh, it's frustrating.


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I don't know what's what anymore after speaking to my psychiatrist. Have you people ever been told that your homosexuality is just a faÃ§ade to feel discriminated? That homophobia does not actually exist? That you're not actually gay but just want to seem different? That the need to have people know that you're gay is just a way to make others see you as different?
> Who knows, maybe he's right... maybe I just want to be different and don't want to compete with other men because I feel weak or whatever...  ugh, it's frustrating.



I am seething. No. Fuck that shrink. So hard. 
You like man parts and bodies? Not so fond of ladies? You're gay. End of story. I hate homosexuality deniers so so goddamnedfuckingoddamned much.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 4, 2015)

At this point, I think I'll just keep liking dudes without using any labels. It's probably safer that way.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 4, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I was wrong about you being a smart guy :v



I never claimed to be smart, I just have my very rare moments, but I will admit Otters are rather adorable :v


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I am seething. No. Fuck that shrink. So hard.
> You like man parts and bodies? Not so fond of ladies? You're gay. End of story. I hate homosexuality deniers so so goddamnedfuckingoddamned much.


I don't agree with the notion that homosexuality and homophobia don't exist, but I've known a couple of people in my time that would fit that description, the people who act gay or always pick the unpopular opinion (regardless of whether or not they even understand it) just so they can feel oppressed. I feel like a lot of Americans have developed an addiction to the need to hate others or feel oppressed and different.


----------



## koom (Mar 4, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I don't agree with the notion that homosexuality and homophobia don't exist, but I've known a couple of people in my time that would fit that description, the people who act gay or always pick the unpopular opinion (regardless of whether or not they even understand it) just so they can feel oppressed. I feel like a lot of Americans have developed an addiction to the need to hate others or feel oppressed and different.



i've never met anyone who pretends to be gay (or whatever) just to be different or to satisfy an inferiority complex.  but i've met plenty of people who are gay, but play up the stereotypes about 10000% because they feel like that's what society demands of them.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 4, 2015)

Damn I'd have to confess I'm  taken WAY aback by the activity of Rants and Raves.

I don't go there much so I don't know how active it usually is but damn its like...

Rants and Raves is more active than my masturbatory practices.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 4, 2015)

Well to be honest; how R&R is right now is *sorta* like how FAF used to be. Only everywhere instead of just in one section.

Also with lots more people, old and new.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 4, 2015)

I remember the old FAF. Sometimes nasty and acidic, sometimes pretty interesting, and it helped me practice my debating skills in English, even if I usually had nothing to add, or chose not to add anything at all.


----------



## koom (Mar 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I remember the old FAF. Sometimes nasty and acidic, sometimes pretty interesting, and it helped me practice my debating skills in English, even if I usually had nothing to add, or chose not to add anything at all.



what i'm reading about old FAF reminds me of another forum i used to frequent years and years ago.  i could describe it the same way you just did, there was a "purge", a bunch of the old timers took off, and the new version is decidedly different.  

MEEEEEMORIEEEEES


----------



## Ieono (Mar 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I don't know what's what anymore after speaking to my psychiatrist. Have you people ever been told that your homosexuality is just a faÃ§ade to feel discriminated? That homophobia does not actually exist? That you're not actually gay but just want to seem different? That the need to have people know that you're gay is just a way to make others see you as different?
> Who knows, maybe he's right... maybe I just want to be different and don't want to compete with other men because I feel weak or whatever...  ugh, it's frustrating.



What an old view...

Definitely detrimental to your self-worth, so probably best not to believe in it. Unless of course, there is truth in it for you. I have read early abnormal psych books in which homosexuality was labeled as a psyhosexual disorder, and they have the same views of it all being a last refuge for people too traumatized, mal-adjusted, or afraid to pursue "normal" relations with the opposite sex. I don't believe that it isn't true of all people, but it is up to a person to decide what makes them happy and comfortable.


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 4, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Damn I'd have to confess I'm  taken WAY aback by the activity of Rants and Raves.
> 
> I don't go there much so I don't know how active it usually is but damn its like...
> 
> Rants and Raves is more active than my masturbatory practices.



I love it, personally. And I think it's long overdue. 

....the activity I mean. Not your masturbatory practices.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 4, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Rants and Raves is more active than my masturbatory practices.



Well perhaps you should set more time aside for your "personal time". It is good for your health.


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 4, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Well perhaps you should set more time aside for your "personal time". It is good for your health.



I don't think he need worry about that. Funky beats it more often than a red headed step child.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 4, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I don't think he need worry about that. Funky beats it more often than a red headed step child.



And sometimes waiting a little longer than usual makes the reward much more satisfying ^-^


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 4, 2015)

I confess I've had a problem where if I masturbate like at 70% of times during the day, especially morning, it screws with my head really bad and ruins my day.

Also, pretty sure funky is like a damn jizz machine


----------



## Ieono (Mar 4, 2015)

I try not to do that, because in truth, it is unhealthy. Every time you waste your seed, you are committing spiritual suicide.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 4, 2015)

I guess I kill myself about 5-10 times a day then. Or more. Depends how boring everything is.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 4, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I guess I kill myself about 5-10 times a day then. Or more. Depends how boring everything is.



Oh my...such a waste. Imagine all those nutrients just discarded....


----------



## Amiir (Mar 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I don't know what's what anymore after speaking to my psychiatrist. Have you people ever been told that your homosexuality is just a faÃ§ade to feel discriminated? That homophobia does not actually exist? That you're not actually gay but just want to seem different? That the need to have people know that you're gay is just a way to make others see you as different?
> Who knows, maybe he's right... maybe I just want to be different and don't want to compete with other men because I feel weak or whatever...  ugh, it's frustrating.



What a load of shit. Don't listen to him. Guy's a filthy shrink. Hell I'd be enraged if I had to pay to hear his crap.
Other than saying that homophobia doesn't exist is bullocks, I don't think that any sane person would ever choose to be gay just so that they could be different. If I could I'd choose to be straight like every normal person but unfortunately I cannot so I might as well get used to it. I feel that sticking with people that are like me _could_ help me accept myself, so here I am. Only we as a whole can help each other on this whole gay matter, I feel. This shrink instead? I don't see him being of any help


----------



## Luki (Mar 4, 2015)

Honestly , I don't trust shrinks at all.


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

Luki said:


> Honestly , I don't trust shrinks at all.


And how does that make you feel?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 4, 2015)

Atemis said:


> And how does that make you feel?


_â€‹stop_


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 4, 2015)

...yeah actually I was kind of wondering the same. I feel like people will tell me I'm /choosing/ to feel transgender because I want to feel special and different. I'm kind of confused myself but I dont know why I wouldnt be, why would I really want to be something I'm not? I must be at least somewhat transgender if I feel I might be? 

It doesnt make sense when people say "It's just a phase", "You're not really that way", etc.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 4, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...yeah actually I was kind of wondering the same. I feel like people will tell me I'm /choosing/ to feel transgender because I want to feel special and different. I'm kind of confused myself but I dont know why I wouldnt be, why would I really want to be something I'm not? I must be at least somewhat transgender if I feel I might be?
> 
> It doesnt make sense when people say "It's just a phase", "You're not really that way", etc.



Look in the end, its your life. If you want to be a different gender then its your choice and decision.
Personally i really like you as a tomboyish girl that you are but like everything else i would respect you for making whatever choice you make. In the end, i hope your confusion passes and you know who you want to be in life.

#IWishIHadBoobsForFiveMinutes


----------



## Spatel (Mar 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I don't know what's what anymore after speaking to my psychiatrist. Have you people ever been told that your homosexuality is just a faÃ§ade to feel discriminated? That homophobia does not actually exist? That you're not actually gay but just want to seem different? That the need to have people know that you're gay is just a way to make others see you as different?
> Who knows, maybe he's right... maybe I just want to be different and don't want to compete with other men because I feel weak or whatever...  ugh, it's frustrating.



If you've felt crushes on men, if you've been enamored by them, and you consider those feelings an important part of your life... take a step back and realize those were _real_ feelings. It doesn't really matter what mechanism in your brain caused those feelings to occur. If it's capable of having those feelings then that's what matters. Sexuality doesn't work the same way for everyone. I was skeptical about my own bisexuality for many years, using that exact line of reasoning your psych used. It took a long time before my brain was able to figure out that crushes that I felt could not be illusions, even if they came and went. 

Your emotional state has a large influence on what you see every day, what you find attractive. It's amazingly powerful, and doubt can be the most powerful blindfold of all on your true feelings. Now I realize that I actually have a far deeper insight into my own sexuality than most people do. Which is part of why I try to help people out who are having trouble with it. You always hear the usual stories about kids coming out when it's super easy and obvious but for many people it's not easy or obvious and those aren't the stories you hear about, so people who experience that feel like there's something wrong with them.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 4, 2015)

@Spatel, Amiir, and everyone else who commented: I've thought it over before and I don't think I've got any doubts in my decission, I just think I'll keep it hidden and to myself from now on.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 4, 2015)

I tend to gag when I eat chicken soup for some reason


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 4, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I tend to gag when I eat chicken soup for some reason



Too salty?


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> @Spatel, Amiir, and everyone else who commented: I've thought it over and I don't think I've got any doubts in my decission, I just think I'll keep it hidden and to myself from now on.





			
				The Man In the Glass said:
			
		

> When you get what you want in your struggle for self
> And the world makes you king for a day
> Just go to the mirror and look at yourself
> And see what that man has to say.
> ...



Do live the way that makes you happy.

Also may I just confess that I am fucking awesome, it's not subjective, it's a fact and no matter what my outlook may be tomorrow, or a week from now, or even ten years from now, nothing will change that.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 4, 2015)

@Atemis: ???
I don't see anything...


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> @Atemis: ???
> I don't see anything...


Yeah sorry, I don't know what happened to the rest of the text.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 4, 2015)

I confess I feel a little embarrased getting so much attention... well, I suppose I brought it upon myself... >.<
Thanks everyone, thank you indeed.

Geez, I even feel embarrased for saying thanks...


----------



## Ieono (Mar 4, 2015)

That's right. Just have confidence in yourself, so that nothing will make you feel less than what you are. Confidence is the greatest thing a human being can possess. It's the difference between a man acting as a worm, and a man acting as a superhero.


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

Ieono said:


> That's right. Just have confidence in yourself, so that nothing will make you feel less than what you are. Confidence is the greatest thing a human being can possess. It's the difference between a man acting as a worm, and a man acting as a superhero.





			
				Idontrememberlol said:
			
		

> confidence is not "they will love me," it is "it doesn't matter if they love me."


true


----------



## Amiir (Mar 4, 2015)

Ieono said:


> That's right. Just have confidence in yourself, so that nothing will make you feel less than what you are. Confidence is the greatest thing a human being can possess. It's the difference between a man acting as a worm, and a man acting as a superhero.



Hell yeah


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Well I confess I have more self confidence than in the past. 

A lot of that change was because I started standing up for defining myself how I wanted to and changing my self image, despite how some people wanted to force me to be. 

I'm still a work in progress, and Im not totally sure what will make me very happy. Maybe I shouldnt put so much effort in self image and defining characteristics but it feels right to make myself the way I want.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 4, 2015)

*Bayonetta* is my role model. I wish I could arch my back like she can.


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Mar 4, 2015)

I got the job! I beat 31 other people in a fight to the high-ranking position of.....cashier. Now, here comes the drug test and my next confession:

I'm scared of needles.


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I got the job! I beat 31 other people in a fight to the high-ranking position of.....cashier. Now, here comes the drug test and my next confession:
> 
> I'm scared of needles.


They have to use needles for a drug test?


----------



## Zahros (Mar 4, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I got the job! I beat 31 other people in a fight to the high-ranking position of.....cashier. Now, here comes the drug test and my next confession:
> 
> I'm scared of needles.


I just peed in a cup

did...I do it wrong?


----------



## Sylver (Mar 4, 2015)

I once clogged a public toilet, which then over flowed. Then ran away from the scene of the crime D:

This has only ever happened to me once in my life.


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

I confess that I actually enjoy meeting furries, but FAF is the only site I know of that isn't a borderline graveyard half the time. How on Earth do all these people on FA get too know each other?


----------



## Ieono (Mar 4, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I confess that I actually enjoy meeting furries, but FAF is the only site I know of that isn't a borderline graveyard half the time. How on Earth do all these people on FA get too know each other?



All you gotta do is pm someone you like, and talk to 'em.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Mar 5, 2015)

Ieono said:


> All you gotta do is pm someone you like, and talk to 'em.



But but but, What to PM them about? What is a suitable topic? What will they say If I said hi? what if they just reply hi, what do I say afterwards?

This thing called conversation is going over my head


----------



## Ieono (Mar 5, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> But but but, What to PM them about? What is a suitable topic? What will they say If I said hi? what if they just reply hi, what do I say afterwards?
> 
> This thing called conversation is going over my head



The best way is to message them in reference to something they said in a thread that you liked, or just want to discuss in private. That way, it is easy to have a topic for you both to discuss, even though you don't know each other. The introductions and such will come naturally as the conversation progresses.


----------



## Atemis (Mar 5, 2015)

Really makes me wonder how furries meet off FAF, there doesn't seem to be a large amount of active sites.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 5, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Really makes me wonder how furries meet off FAF, there doesn't seem to be a large amount of active sites.



I just kinda hit up someone and hope it works out


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 5, 2015)

I've been in a pissy mood lately for no particular reason. Nothing I do seems to help my mood, except maybe yelling and bitching at someone.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 5, 2015)

I confess, I overslept again today.


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Mar 5, 2015)

Atemis said:


> They have to use needles for a drug test?



They do if it says so on the form. I have to take two different types of blood tests and the urine test.


----------



## BRN (Mar 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 5, 2015)

Sylver said:


> I once clogged a public toilet, which then over flowed. Then ran away from the scene of the crime D:
> 
> This has only ever happened to me once in my life.



One time I turned a tap on in a public bathroom and literally no joke, the tap shot off and water was spraying all over the ceiling
I was in tehre because I was gathering water in water bottles for my tadpoles that i was catching, so I ran out as fast as I could and told someone and then i realized that my tadpoles were abandoned!!!!!!!!!!! so i had to run back in and save them.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 5, 2015)

i'm secretly kinda glad that this fever is killing my appetite and is making me lose weight.

even though this is a far from healthy way to lose weight, the fact that i'm losing it at all is kinda satisfying.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm way better in group chats than if someone PMed me and we a 1x1 conversatio. Yeah,I said it before but its very true. Even in real life at least in a group multiple people contribute information so it doesnt leave me fumbling for things to say and trying to avoid the dreaded awkward silence. 

Also I may find everyone intimidating at first but some moreso than others. Even on this very forum...heh!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 5, 2015)

When I was in my early teens (15-16) my nickname was Gerbil
Not for South Park reasons so get that out of your head, bitches


----------



## belmonkey (Mar 5, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Really makes me wonder how furries meet off FAF, there doesn't seem to be a large amount of active sites.



I've actually ran into a bunch of furries on Battlelog and in Battlefield games, and there's quite a few on Neogaf as well.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> i'm secretly kinda glad that this fever is killing my appetite and is making me lose weight.
> 
> even though this is a far from healthy way to lose weight, the fact that i'm losing it at all is kinda satisfying.



That's the positive I think of when I get sick. It's like the only way I can seem to lose weight; otherwise I just seem to hover around the same weight, no matter what I eat.


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 5, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> When I was in my early teens (15-16) my nickname was Gerbil
> Not for South Park reasons so get that out of your head, bitches



My nickname in middle school P.E. class was "Popsicle."  It really didn't make much sense...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 5, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> One time I turned a tap on in a public bathroom and literally no joke, the tap shot off and water was spraying all over the ceiling
> I was in tehre because I was gathering water in water bottles for my tadpoles that i was catching, so I ran out as fast as I could and told someone and then i realized that my tadpoles were abandoned!!!!!!!!!!! so i had to run back in and save them.



The same thing happened to me in school, except without the tadpoles.

What is this need that people have to crowd around and watch the "drama"?


----------



## Luki (Mar 5, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> When I was in my early teens (15-16) my nickname was Gerbil
> Not for South Park reasons so get that out of your head, bitches


Because you're small and adorable?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 5, 2015)

I miss Hikaru  
Where is he these days anyway?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 5, 2015)

Luki said:


> Because you're small and adorable?



That was essentially why, yes lol


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 5, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I miss Hikaru
> Where is he these days anyway?



I should text him and ask him


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 5, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> That was essentially why, yes lol



My world view of you has just suddenly shifted, now I'm just having several chibi-mental images


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I think Hikaru is busy being a smart academic dude and otherwise having a life. 

Go Hikaru!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 5, 2015)

I ordered bondage tape online so I can stretch my ear to the next size (tapers alone isn't working any more). If my parents see it I'm not sure which explanation they'd be more angry about >.<


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 5, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I ordered bondage tape online so I can stretch my ear to the next size (tapers alone isn't working any more). If my parents see it I'm not sure which explanation they'd be more angry about >.<



Why are you stretching your ears? You wanting to be an elf or hylian?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 5, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Why are you stretching your ears? You wanting to be an elf or hylian?



You can actually have surgery done to have elf/Hylian ears. I would LOVE to have that done, no joke.

It would destroy my Industrial though, and I wouldn't want to do anything to interfere with that... it hurt like a bitch to have done.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 5, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> You can actually have surgery done to have elf/Hylian ears. I would LOVE to have that done, no joke.
> 
> It would destroy my Industrial though, and I wouldn't want to do anything to interfere with that... it hurt like a bitch to have done.



It's supposed to improve your hearing to a small degree from what some people say.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 5, 2015)

Without love in my life, things lose their luster. I can still smile at the things I used to, but at only a fraction of my capacity for joy.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 5, 2015)

I sometimes go commando in skinny jeans...
Like right now. â˜º


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 5, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I ordered bondage tape online so I can stretch my ear to the next size (tapers alone isn't working any more). If my parents see it I'm not sure which explanation they'd be more angry about >.<





Alexxx-Returns said:


> You can actually have surgery done to have elf/Hylian ears. I would LOVE to have that done, no joke.
> 
> It would destroy my Industrial though, and I wouldn't want to do anything to interfere with that... it hurt like a bitch to have done.



Your whole life is awesome.



Kleric said:


> I sometimes go commando in skinny jeans...
> Like right now. â˜º



Go for it!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I sometimes go commando in skinny jeans...
> Like right now. â˜º



Can you do that? Is that legal???

Isnt there some problem with this?


----------



## Kleric (Mar 5, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Can you do that? Is that legal???
> 
> Isnt there some problem with this?


I'm not aware of it possibly being illegal... :shock:
Why would it be? ._.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 5, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I sometimes go commando in skinny jeans...
> Like right now. â˜º



datssexy


----------



## Serdonyx (Mar 5, 2015)

I stepped on two different baby birds in middle school by accident... and they got stuck on my shoe.


----------



## Feste (Mar 6, 2015)

I've been kinda bored at work and eating way too many snacks. It's quite terrible for me, but I'm such a bad bored eater ><.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 6, 2015)

I find it hard to wear skinny jeans. My thighs are too thick


----------



## Aetius (Mar 6, 2015)

I confess I abandoned this shithole far too long.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sometimes when people tell me what to do, I instinctively blurt out "Jawohl Herr Feldwebel!"...and they'll just stare at me all confused. I blame WWII reenactments.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 6, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I find it hard to wear skinny jeans. My thighs are too thick



And this is why i struggle with finding trousers my size that properly fit me T_T


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 6, 2015)

I got accepted to UW Stevens Point


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 6, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I got accepted to UW Stevens Point



Congratulations. )


----------



## Gator (Mar 6, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Can you do that? Is that legal???
> 
> Isnt there some problem with this?



since when is there an underwear police?  i never wear underwear.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 6, 2015)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Congratulations. )



Thank you!


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 6, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> since when is there an underwear police?  i never wear underwear.


No one really _needs _underwear. xD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 6, 2015)

ElZorroValdez said:


> No one really _needs _underwear. xD



Damn right,feel the wind.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 6, 2015)

Watch the zipper though.


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 6, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Watch the zipper though.


I confess that has happened to me once. It only takes once... was in a hurry. *zip*


----------



## Amiir (Mar 6, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> I confess that has happened to me once. It only takes once... was in a hurry. *zip*



That's nothing. My brother bit my dick once. I shit you not.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 6, 2015)

Amiir said:


> That's nothing. My brother bit my dick once. I shit you not.



wat


----------



## Amiir (Mar 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> wat



It happened when we were children though, if that makes it any less worse


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 6, 2015)

I guess im not suicidal, but i really hope i dont live too long...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay I'll admit. I actually like the first Five Nights At Freddy's. Despite the jumpscares, it still managed to be creepy, and somewhat fun because it didn't have all that gimmicky shit that's in the other two games.


----------



## belmonkey (Mar 6, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I guess im not suicidal, but i really hope i dont live too long...



I definitely don't want to get old and gray. Maybe science will have a solution in our lifetimes.


Confession: I feel like a horrible person about something. I cannot help but feel bad for physically / mentally handicapped people, to the point that I would have trouble being around them too long. It just feels so unfair that there's cases in which nothing can be done to help them; I just wish everyone could have a fair chance at life with a body that works properly. I kind of tend to avoid situations that expose me to the harsh reality that things just aren't that way. Which brings me to the current situation: after years of wishing there was a furry club here at my college, someone actually made one last week. It turns out I actually know who the starter is, since she's been in several of my classes, and she has cerebral palsey. The horrible part is that I don't know if I could handle facing that, despite how much I've wanted to see a furry club.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 6, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> I definitely don't want to get old and gray. Maybe science will have a solution in our lifetimes.
> 
> 
> Confession: I feel like a horrible person about something. I cannot help but feel bad for physically / mentally handicapped people, to the point that I would have trouble being around them too long. It just feels so unfair that there's cases in which nothing can be done to help them; I just wish everyone could have a fair chance at life with a body that works properly. I kind of tend to avoid situations that expose me to the harsh reality that things just aren't that way. Which brings me to the current situation: after years of wishing there was a furry club here at my college, someone actually made one last week. It turns out I actually know who the starter is, since she's been in several of my classes, and she has cerebral palsey. The horrible part is that I don't know if I could handle facing that, despite how much I've wanted to see a furry club.



You have to remember that generally, they are happy in their bodies and themselves, in some cases, they were born with the disability so they don't know any different.

I know, it's sad, but you gotta think of the positives =)


----------



## Amiir (Mar 6, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I guess im not suicidal, but i really hope i dont live too long...



My grand-grandpa managed to live an entire century. He was lucky to be healthy through most of it but he started feeling worse and worse in the final years of his life
I'd rather die than having to spend my final years in agony. I want to live only until I can still enjoy my body, probably until my 65s-70s. After that, things can only go downhill. I'd love to die in my sleep at that point. With a cherry on top


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 6, 2015)

I feel theres not enough time in the world for things. To play every game I wanted to play, read every book I wanted to read, To learn everything I ever wanted to, Accomplish the stories in my head, do things in this world. The more I look at longevity, the less it seems humanly possible to do everything. Life is too short.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Amiir said:


> That's nothing. My brother bit my dick once. I shit you not.



You and Sparta should have a powwow about no-incesto dick biting

Only difference is he was the biter


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 6, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I feel theres not enough time in the world for things. To play every game I wanted to play, read every book I wanted to read, To learn everything I ever wanted to, Accomplish the stories in my head, do things in this world. The more I look at longevity, the less it seems humanly possible to do everything. Life is too short.



That's easy, find less stuff to be interesting =V


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Also, I kind of want to see the new penguins of madagascar movie even though I hate franchise sequels that only try to milk everything they can out of something, I just want to see it because POM has a wolf character and Im a sucker for wolves in any form of media

Except Alpha and Omega, nope screw that


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 6, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Also, I kind of want to see the new penguins of madagascar movie even though I hate franchise sequels that only try to milk everything they can out of something, I just want to see it because POM has a wolf character and Im a sucker for wolves in any form of media
> 
> Except Alpha and Omega, nope screw that



Was that a bad movie? 
I don't remember it too well but from what i remembered it was decent. What was wrong with it?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 6, 2015)

I like to make up complete bullshit facts to make myself laugh.

[9:34:22 PM] F: -hands Clay tea-
[9:34:53 PM] Clay: mmm tea and kfc
[9:35:44 PM] E: nice combo
[9:36:11 PM] Clay: historians believe this is what the English royalty ate

[7:37:59 PM] S: Guess your hand will have to do
[7:38:05 PM] Clay: unacceptable
[7:38:32 PM] Clay: I dont j.o with my hands, how can i shake hands with God when I meet him if ive just jacked off with my hand
[7:39:34 PM] S: mmh
[7:43:32 PM] Clay: I only use other people to jack off, that way im free of sin and God will accept me into heaven


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 6, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> You and Sparta should have a powwow about no-incesto dick biting
> 
> Only difference is he was the biter




Plot twist: Amiir is Sparta's brother


----------



## Amiir (Mar 7, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Plot twist: Amiir is Sparta's brother



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw


----------



## joandcruz (Mar 7, 2015)

I confess I started shipping two specific forumgoers...


----------



## Gator (Mar 7, 2015)

I only changed my pants to pajamas after i got home yesterday, and left the top half, because i looked too damn dashing in that sweatervest.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2015)

I confess that I've been more reticent about posting in this thread since the big discussion on its existence.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2015)

I saw a Vine of a dude literally fucking himself
so now that I know it's possible
I bet I could do it if I were 50% more gay


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I saw a Vine of a dude literally fucking himself
> so now that I know it's possible
> I bet I could do it if I were 50% more gay



An even gayer Volk...
I need this in my life.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2015)

I dont know if I'm willing to go full blown gay and attempt to stick my dick in my ass
I don't know if I can make that leap just yet


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I dont know if I'm willing to go full blown gay and attempt to stick my dick in my ass
> I don't know if I can make that leap just yet



do et


----------



## Amiir (Mar 7, 2015)

I confess I miss Butters Shikkon. I don't even know the guy but it's good to have him around. Most of his posts are reasonable


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 7, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I confess I miss Butters Shikkon. I don't even know the guy but it's good to have him around. Most of his posts are reasonable


...to be honest, I've known him and even as a friend I don't want him here anymore. I feel as though his perspective is building an elitist disposition and it was affecting his perspective. If he came back, I feel like it would just be more of what he was recently doing that bothered me quite a bit.


Besides, he seemed like he was acting that way as a result of not enjoying being here. If that's the case, no reason to maintain a source of misery like that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I confess I miss Butters Shikkon. I don't even know the guy but it's good to have him around. Most of his posts are reasonable



Daww. You're a sweetheart. I've decided to shift my status to "retired" now. I'll come in a few threads from time to time, post what I think...and that'll be it. Truthfully, I knew this day was coming. Got IRL shit to conquer so my time is much more limited plus that marriage thing is around the bend. ;3 You make good posts though. You would have been fun to debate. 



Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...to be honest, I've known him and even as a friend I don't want him here anymore. I feel as though his perspective is building an elitist disposition and it was affecting his perspective. If he came back, I feel like it would just be more of what he was recently doing that bothered me quite a bit.



;3 Well, I do admire your honesty. But I think you and I are somewhat more similar than you could even imagine...and that's why we get so upset about our differences. It's the same with Ieono actually. I see a lot of myself in you two. I don't know if my "retirement" from faf is a good or bad thing for you. My posts will be reduced to 10 percent at most in any case so I hope this is something you can live with. 

I confess that I admire what RedSavage did.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 7, 2015)

I confess that I want to hug a tiger. But I want to drug it up first so it wont kill me. I just want to be able to say "Yea, I hugged a living tiger"


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 Well, I do admire your honesty. But I think you and I are somewhat more similar than you could even imagine...and that's why we get so upset about our differences. It's the same with Ieono actually. I see a lot of myself in you two. I don't know if my "retirement" from faf is a good or bad thing for you. My posts will be reduced to 10 percent at most in any case so I hope this is something you can live with.



I agree with Evan. If you're gonna leave, leave. Don't be so annoyingly ceremonious about it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> do et



I need to get myself drunk first so I'll be more open to doing gay things with myself


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 7, 2015)

@Butters

Dude, I just..."retired", "historian", shit like that about that post and your demeanor just epitomize what I don't really want to listen to. I'm trying to give the potential of my being impatient, but at this point I'm losing the ability to offer that doubt.

First. You aren't some sort of hyper-experienced person. You were here for 2012, yes, but given I was exposed to "Old FAF" nearly an entire year prior to you. If I'm recalling correctly, even in 2012 there were some dislike for new users coming in. There are in fact users still here who considered you a newbie in their lifetime, myself included. If you REALLY want to go on about the good ol times, sure, great. But even THOSE guys are thinking back to Wolf_Bone, Deo in her prime, Smelge when he was frequent. around 2008-2010 if I recall correctly. This is a perpetual cycle of rose coloured glasses, and if you're looking for something particular in a society then perhaps that is not wrong.

HOWEVER, this is not something that everyone wants to deal with! Just because "OLD FAF DID THIS" does not mean that a DIFFERENT society is constrained to that. I don't know what you would expect when there was essentially a purge of older personalities due to the drama that came up in recent years. 

 I don't know what you expect or want people to say in regards to your title and behaviour, but I do know that Hewge hit it right on the head, and I'm waiting for you to see that, troll thread or otherwise.

If you wanna have a discussion about what's wrong with this society over the old FAF that you were honestly part of for only a margin of, then I'll try to entertain you. However, I want you to be fully aware that I do NOT have patience for your demeanor.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

shteev said:


> I agree with Evan. If you're gonna leave, leave. Don't be so annoyingly ceremonious about it.



My departure inspired Miss Red and Croc to strive to change the forums. I see many more threads being created and discussion flowing again. Which is what I wanted. And a witch always finds a way to get what she wants. ;3

But I must admit, my attachment has sorta waned since your revelation that you...really didn't value posts. Is that the correct way of saying it? XD I was very fond of yours. And not to be dramatic, but it sorta took the fun away. I will never again dive into a thread hoping to change a view or to reexamine my view. Because I'll always be disappointed you see. Thus, I've become a "once and while poster" as opposed to a true regular. 

Which I think is much healthier anyway.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> Dude, I just..."retired", "historian", shit like that about that post and your demeanor just epitomize what I don't really want to listen to.



Seeing as that custom title is a joke, I must admit I'm kinda giggling at the rest of your post. You take things far too seriously, Evan. And we both know that. 

If you want to discuss things further, lets do it on skype and not sully this thread with dirty laundry. Also, Hewge was going off my troll op so lol. XD


----------



## Zop (Mar 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I saw a Vine of a dude literally fucking himself
> so now that I know it's possible
> I bet I could do it if I were 50% more gay



He he he... dickbutt.


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> My departure inspired Miss Red and Croc to strive to change the forums. I see many more threads being created and discussion flowing again. Which is what I wanted. And a witch always finds a way to get what she wants. ;3



I'm not going to waste my time too much with this but I'LL BE REAL FOR A MINUTE HERE

Red is a babe and absolutely cares for this forum

CROC is a sonovabitch who uses this place as a trolling ground

*drops mic through the floor with enough force to penetrate earth's crust*


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2015)

Thou should'st been just a little bit les ceremonious indeed, Butterfly, I think, it'd saved you the trouble of getting called out like this.

I'll confess that I'm not very fond of Croc's persona either.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Thou should'st been just a little bit les ceremonious indeed, Butterfly, I think, it'd save you the trouble of getting called out like this.



Ariosto, my dear, if you think I care about what people say about me, you haven't quite seen all the aspects of my personality. I have always been popular with some people and unliked by others. And frankly, I like it that way. 

If you are liked by everyone, you are just doing things to please others and not because of your own morality or ideas. I do as I please. And the people who like me because of that are far more valuable and worthy than those that would leave me in a nanosecond because I displeased them. 

Remember, I'm the most fabulous queer east of the Mississippi. That doesn't earn you the admiration of all the southerners. But it does build your character.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I need to get myself drunk first so I'll be more open to doing gay things with myself



I thought you were pretty damn gay anyway
Also I want to see this vine

Volk and fucking himself interests me more than Butterball leaving lol


----------



## Ieono (Mar 7, 2015)

ITT: Drama Queens.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

Ieono said:


> ITT: Drama Queens.



Beats playing GoldenEye. ;3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2015)

@Butterfly:
Still, there are times when one benefits from criticism. I don't know, I suppose you've made your position clear enough, but the troll thread seems to hace been taking it too far. Just maybe... if you're not going to leave-leave, that is.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 7, 2015)

Ieono said:


> ITT: Drama Queens.


the drama majors at my school seem to have so much fun though...isn't it that easy?


----------



## Ieono (Mar 7, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> the drama majors at my school seem to have so much fun though...isn't it that easy?



You're so adorbs.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Hewge was going off my troll op so lol. XD



No. I was going off of pretty much all of your posts from the past several weeks. I think I even said that in the one post o.o
Don't pull that _"Lololol but I was just trollin' buuhh"_ jazz, yo.

Confession: I don't like being mentioned and not knowing about it D:<


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

Hewge said:


> No. I was going off of pretty much all of your posts from the past several weeks. I think I even said that in the one post o.o
> Don't pull that _"Lololol but I was just trollin' buuhh"_ jazz, yo.



;3 Then I must confess I think you are still butthurt about Nunu. <3 Which I could tell for a long time actually. 

Bring the chaos, bud.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2015)

Wat...

Man. I already said it once - but you really have some growing up to do ;p


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Wat...
> 
> Man. I already said it once - but you really have some growing up to do ;p



Mhmmmmmmm. 

Don't tell me that's not the factor. I would appreciate you move on. I have obviously. ;3


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2015)

See - you're kind of doing it again. Creating something out of nothing in order to get some sort of totally pointless argument. Part of what I was referring to.

Oh well.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

Hewge said:


> See - you're kind of doing it again. Creating something out of nothing in order to get some sort of totally pointless argument. Part of what I was referring to.
> 
> Oh well.



If that was my goal, I certainly made the Confession thread's 400th page vastly "entertaining". 

And seeing as it helped destroy the faf I preferred...I find that most appropriate. I've said it for a long time, this forum is too easily swayed/trolled. I've just stopped caring about that.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 7, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> And seeing as it helped destroy the faf I preferred...I find that most appropriate. I've said it for a long time, this forum is too easily swayed/trolled. I've just stopped caring about that.



Isn't that just about EVERY forum tho?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Isn't that just about EVERY forum tho?



 I wouldn't know. I've only been on about 3. 

But this one seems very naive. And that's throughout all its years.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2015)

Time to shit post until we infract ourselves into a permaban


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2015)

I absolutely cannot link the self-fucking Vine in the forums lol


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 7, 2015)

Confession time I used to have a person on the forums that I used to think was pretty awesome but now I don't really care for them. (And if ya know me you know that's saying something)  anyways this will be my last post on this thread.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I absolutely cannot link the self-fucking Vine in the forums lol



Pls, I want to see it



mcjoel said:


> Confession time I used to have a person on the forums that I used to think was pretty awesome but now I don't really care for them. (And if ya know me you know that's saying something)  anyways this will be my last post on this thread.



I think I know who you speak of


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't worry about it's not you fen XP


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 7, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Don't worry about it's not you fen XP



I know that DUH


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2015)

If you're 18+ you can message me


----------



## Misomie (Mar 8, 2015)

How does a guy screw himself anyways? Like is his penis abnormally long or something? Wouldn't it be be required for him to be hard to get it in but that sounds like an extreme angle.... Just... what?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2015)

Misomie said:


> How does a guy screw himself anyways? Like is his penis abnormally long or something? Wouldn't it be be required for him to be hard to get it in but that sounds like an extreme angle.... Just... what?



I assume you've gotta be bigger than average (5-6). From what I've seen you just move your balls to the side and like.. shove it in there..
I don't want to know how it feels to bend your hard cock that way though.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 8, 2015)

Someone fudgepacking theirself makes no sense, is that guy a rubber band with a unusually shaped boner?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2015)

It looked like a tight fit, thats all ill say


----------



## Ieono (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like all that gay porn has rotted your brain away, Volkodav.


----------



## BRN (Mar 8, 2015)

Met Chocomage, had an awesome time hosting Vancoufur's +18 panel, threw chocolate eggs at twenty people, and yet I'm doing it all on a few hours sleep~. Feel good!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Sounds like all that gay porn has rotted your brain away, Volkodav.



I don't watch porn.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 8, 2015)

I confess that I really enjoy listening to Catholic music. My Catholic upbringing might have influenced that but overall Christian music and some Islamic music has a real good touch to it. Or should I just change it to Religious music? Almost as if the faith and devoutions helps the creation of some of the worlds nicest tunes.

Still a metalhead at heart


----------



## Amiir (Mar 8, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Got IRL shit to conquer so my time is much more limited plus that marriage thing is around the bend. ;3



You're alright after all. You can be overly confident, often even too much, but no matter how much of it you can have, confidence is always good. You're no asslicker, you don't change yourself to what others see fit. You've got some fucking personality. Too many people lack the balls to stand up for themselves and stick to their values and rather choose to conform to what others (not themselves) consider good. I like that.

You can have quite the attitude, but people take it way too seriously. Good luck with your IRL stuff


----------



## KyryK (Mar 8, 2015)

Ah i'm in an odd mood again, this may sound odd and slightly pathetic but i don't care.

As strange as it may sound it's a fact that i owe my entire life as it currently is to this forum. When i first started posting here i was an anxious, depressed wreck, it's actually why i used to shitpost a lot more. I had to push myself to be as stupid as i could and not worry about caring how people would react to my posts. Doing that helped me to stop caring how people perceived me and gave me a great deal of confidence but i really owe my continued happiness to DarkNoctus, an old forum reg who sadly doesn't post here anymore. I actually met him irl at first where he was working and seeing as we both looked like generic metalheads we naturally got to talking about music, he gave me his bandcamp page to check out and i didn't see him again for months, until he found out i posted some of his music here and contacted me through the forums. So we met up, found out we got on and he introduced me to his friends, people who are to this day the only friends i have irl and who have helped me immensely. Without him and the people he introduced me to i'd be nowhere, still depressed and barely able to function irl if i hadn't already killed myself by now. I even met my current roommate through him. I pretty much owe him everything and i need to thank him for that. I also need to thank the people i've gotten to like and even love since i've been here. You have all done a lot more for me than you know and it's a shame i don't know some of you better.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 8, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Ah i'm in an odd mood again, this may sound odd and slightly pathetic but i don't care.
> 
> As strange as it may sound it's a fact that i owe my entire life as it currently is to this forum. When i first started posting here i was an anxious, depressed wreck, it's actually why i used to shitpost a lot more. I had to push myself to be as stupid as i could and not worry about caring how people would react to my posts. Doing that helped me to stop caring how people perceived me and gave me a great deal of confidence but i really owe my continued happiness to DarkNoctus, an old forum reg who sadly doesn't post here anymore. I actually met him irl at first where he was working and seeing as we both looked like generic metalheads we naturally got to talking about music, he gave me his bandcamp page to check out and i didn't see him again for months, until he found out i posted some of his music here and contacted me through the forums. So we met up, found out we got on and he introduced me to his friends, people who are to this day the only friends i have irl and who have helped me immensely. Without him and the people he introduced me to i'd be nowhere, still depressed and barely able to function irl if i hadn't already killed myself by now. I even met my current roommate through him. I pretty much owe him everything and i need to thank him for that. I also need to thank the people i've gotten to like and even love since i've been here. You have all done a lot more for me than you know and it's a shame i don't know some of you better.



Bless your little heart.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2015)

@Kryk: I don't even know you, but that post is moving, to say the least.


----------



## TyDye (Mar 8, 2015)

Haven't had my first kiss yet. Many times people have tried kissing me but I've turned everyone down.
I'm not gonna do it till I find someone worth spending it on.

(and here you thought all furries were yiff crazy ding dongs...)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 8, 2015)

I confess the same, and also I've only been in two relationships, the rest of which were many almost-dates that I knew they probably had a crush on me but never went anywhere for one reason or another. Mostly because just dating to get to know someone is awkward o^o I feel getting to know someone is  relegated to friendship, if Im going to date someone I'd rather lessen the chance of breaking up, thats always how I've worked. 

Ever since I was a kid I always thought that most people saw dating as a social status that you could wave around the fact that you're in a relationship rather than worrying about the relationship itself. Plus, everyone always sees  a record of how far you've been and how many people you've been with. Never made sense to me...quality over quantity. 

So I never quite understood why some people shame others for not having had their first kiss yet, or heck, being a virgin. Is it supposed to be a contest?


----------



## Ieono (Mar 8, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> So I never quite understood why some people shame others for not having had their first kiss yet, or heck, being a virgin. Is it supposed to be a contest?



Yes, yes it is. People have to have reasons as to why they are "smarter" or "more experienced" than other people, and having done things that the other person hasn't is a way to "win" at that. I agree, it is rather pathetic, but such is life for many human beings.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 8, 2015)

TyDye said:


> Haven't had my first kiss yet.
> I'm not gonna do it till I find someone worth spending it on.



I confess the same, I've finally met the guy who I want to give that to, we are just a slight long distance relationship, only an hour flight away, hopefully won't be much longer until we meet, yay for money issues :s


WolfNightV4X1 said:


> So I never quite understood why some people shame others for not having had their first kiss yet, or heck, being a virgin. Is it supposed to be a contest?



I've always been shamed by people for that or had it rubbed in my face for still being a virgin and not even having a first kiss by the age of 23.

Some people out there just like any way to make themselves feel like they are better and above everyone else in the world, like Ieono mentioned in his post


----------



## Amiir (Mar 8, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Yes, yes it is. People have to have reasons as to why they are "smarter" or "more experienced" than other people, and having done things that the other person hasn't is a way to "win" at that. I agree, it is rather pathetic, but such is life for many human beings.



Ain't that the truth


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 8, 2015)

Every time I think of or see a post byIeono, I always think of Caesar from Rise/Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. But Caesar lacks the humor that Ieono has


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 8, 2015)

I like the fact that the fandom gets so much shit for being a fandom full of orgies and stuff when most of the fandom is mostly dominated by those either are still virgins or have not had sex very much.

On the whole topic of relationships, i hate falling in love. You get all these great ideas about the girl (or guy but I'm straight) your starting to fall in love with and you can't stop thinking about them. You finally get the guts to ask them out and it all falls to shit for me afterwards. The girl either has x reason why she can't go out with me or y reason. Or after a few weeks of going out things crumble because I'm too shy and nervous when it comes to being in a relationship. I mean Jesus Christ i was absolutely sweating to the bone as if i was in a swimming pool when i got my first proper first kiss (i was a huge girl magnet funny enough when i was 4. I was the 1st grade/primary 1 pimp ).
I just wish i could meet a girl who likes me enough to actually get to fully get into a proper relationship... at least one that lasts more than a few months.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 8, 2015)

I end up talking about politics WAY more than I need to xD


----------



## BRN (Mar 8, 2015)

You inexperienced folks aren't missing out on something much.

I've got way too many people's cards and feel guilty about that. Like, sex has shot my conscience.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 8, 2015)

My longest relationship has been 5 months.

Either I really like the guy, but he has no interest in being with me, or he wants to be with me more than anything else, and I'm not interested. I get serious commitment issues and start thinking "is this person perfect enough to spend the rest of my life with? Will I be happy? What if there is another guy I am meant to be with, but end up never being with because I'm in this relationship?" Etc.

Mutual long-term relationship wanting would be fantastic ^.^


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 8, 2015)

This Saturday it'll officially be a year that me and my boyfriend have been dating.
Currently my longest relationship ^^;


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 8, 2015)

I confess that I wish I had more friends here and on the main site.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> This Saturday it'll officially be a year that me and my boyfriend have been dating.
> Currently my longest relationship ^^;



On the 10th i'll have been with my boyfriend for 6 months, and if you had told me 6 months ago I'd be in this situation now I'd tell you that you were full of crap. This is my first ever relationship, there has literally been nothing else before this, but its the happiest I've ever been in my life, for a very long time. 




Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I wish I had more friends here and on the main site.



I'm always available to chat more or less, so feel free to send me a PM here or Note on FA etc


----------



## Kleric (Mar 8, 2015)

TyDye said:


> Haven't had my first kiss yet. Many times people have tried kissing me but I've turned everyone down.
> I'm not gonna do it till I find someone worth spending it on.



Very much the same for me... except I've had no offers to turn down in the first place (But I most likely would have for the following reason).

But dammit I wanna find that person already!
There was one person worth it for me, but we ended up as just friends because of psychological complications... :|


----------



## BRN (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm in this weird situation where the only guy I really feel like I wanna be with has religious and familial issues that force me and him to keep it a secret and engender some forced distance between us. Shit sucks. Been 17 months now, tho'.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 8, 2015)

I got school in the morning and i can't sleep because my dog is making loud funny noises in her sleep. -_- 
This is gonna be a long night


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I end up talking about politics WAY more than I need to xD



Are you left-wing or right-wing?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 8, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Are you left-wing or right-wing?



I don't associate myself with any wing.
I just talk about the idiocy of it all.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats to Fen and Naesaki ^_^ 



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I wish I had more friends here and on the main site.



I confess that from your fursona to your fursuit and general personality and stuff you seemed really cool and I secretly enjoyed you drawing for me and vice versa because its a nonchalant way of interacting with you  If you ever want to join a group chat or something I'd be up for socializing, as I cant guarantee being very interesting one on one x3 results may vary

But yeah, you get the WolfNight seal of approval so stick around, you'll make friends


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Every time I think of or see a post byIeono, I always think of Caesar from Rise/Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. But Caesar lacks the humor that Ieono has



Koba kind of has a humor
Bonobosoph can be Caesar, and Ieono can be Koba


----------



## Ieono (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't especially like these comments being made about my personage, or the people making them. *tips hat*


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 8, 2015)

I play Tomodachi Life a little too much. My island, Star Fox Island, has a wide range of islanders, from Gordon Freeman to Vinny from Vinesauce to random friends and family, not to mention made up Miis. There are a lot of children on the island as well, as my islanders procreate quite often.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 8, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Congrats to Fen and Naesaki ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Aw after the shit week I've been having and being sick that really made my night.
Thank you so much. 
I'm glad you liked my work and don't hesitate to talk to me okay?,I'm always around and if not I get back to any messages right away.
What would group chat be through?
I confess I have an old Windows XP computer,it can't handle Skype..hell it can barely handle Minecraft.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 9, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't associate myself with any wing.
> I just talk about the idiocy of it all.



You better not take my guns


----------



## Kleric (Mar 9, 2015)

Ieono.
I need to add you on Skype because you're cool.. or somethin'...

That's my confession. Accept it!


----------



## Ieono (Mar 9, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Ieono.
> I need to add you on Skype because you're cool.. or somethin'...
> 
> That's my confession. Accept it!



Oh ho ho ho! I would be honored.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 9, 2015)

I confess I had already sent the contact request! :0

Also, my left-hand thumb hurts and I don't know why.


----------



## BRN (Mar 9, 2015)

Back from Vancoufur with a hangover and those post-con feels. :c

Miss people. Miss furries.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I don't especially like these comments being made about my personage, or the people making them. *tips hat*



Ohhh
I'm sorry I offended you, it was entirely unintentional.
Do you feel the same way when you intentionally offend me?


----------



## Ieono (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Ohhh
> I'm sorry I offended you, it was entirely unintentional.
> Do you feel the same way when you intentionally offend me?



Never.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

So someone on the main site posted his dick on general.
And at first I was amused and aroused and then squicked out that he did that and then I was like, why


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Never.



Then shut up.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 9, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So someone on the main site posted his dick on general.
> And at first I was amused and aroused and then squicked out that he did that and then I was like, why



Emotions first, logic later. How human.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Emotions first, logic later. How human.



I can't be much else lel
Actually, I do tend to run on logic quite a bit more than emotion.
But I do get frustrated easily.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So someone on the main site posted his dick on general.
> And at first I was amused and aroused and then squicked out that he did that and then I was like, why



Fenrir discovers exhibitionism


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

When I was a kid, I was outside fuckin around and my friend came over wanting to hang out 
but I was like nah, im in a secret club, youve gotta go through initiation if you wanna get in my club and hang out
so the initiation was stupid shit like eat an ant, put your finger in this mousetrap, etc
and at the end i was like "haha there is no club"


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Fenrir discovers exhibitionism



How fun


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

Im texting from the shower


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

dats sexy


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

Y'all will never know if im at my laptop or in the shower now...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

Volk, you're sexy anywhere bby


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

even when im laying in the streets after my weekly drinking binges?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> even when im laying in the streets after my weekly drinking binges?



That's when I take you home and let you sleep in my bed


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 9, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> That's when I take you home and let you sleep in my bed


Takin' strays home? Make sure he has his shots. Though from the sound of it, he has already. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

STRANGER DANGER
STRANGER DANGER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

Tis not stranger danger if we're both naked


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 9, 2015)

The dangerous strange?


----------



## Maugryph (Mar 9, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Tis not stranger danger if we're both naked



your right. It's now just 'strange danger' :V


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> STRANGER DANGER
> STRANGER DANGER!!!!!!!!!



You just reminded me of a childhood moment, my school decides to give all students a pin-activated rape alarm (the exact term the teachers used for it) to carry around, as soon as the assembly is over, at least 10 kids pull the pin out and start screaming stranger danger! never before did my ears bleed like did they did -__-


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

STRANGE DANGER!!!!



Naesaki said:


> You just reminded me of a childhood moment, my school decides to give all students a pin-activated rape alarm to carry around, as soon as the assembly is over, at least 10 kids pull the pin out and start screaming stranger danger! never before did my ears bleed like did they did -__-



that was a horrible idea


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

I am strange, but I won't do anything to Volk he wouldn't do to me.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2015)

YOU WILL REGRET THOSE WORDS COME DRINKING TIME


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

I will be waiting c:


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> STRANGE DANGER!!!!
> 
> that was a horrible idea



Worst decision made by a group of teachers, ever!


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Mar 9, 2015)

I confess I am at a semi-high/low point in my life right now. 

I am supposed to be waiting for the call, the one that says, "You got the job, congrats! Now head to this location at this time to start worker training!". Been waiting for the call that was supposed to come in 2 days ago, and I'm hoping that the docs found nothing in my urine or blood samples, for I have to take medication for my condition, and I'm worried that the meds threw off the procedure.

So that's the high point. 

The low point is that when i announced to all my friends that I had turned into a furry, almost every single one one of them turned their backs on me and despised me for becoming such a despicable pervert. I now have only 3 friends left out of the 50 or so I used to have, and I admit I have suicidal thoughts from time to time.

I just want some friends who will see me for who I am, not for what hobbies I enjoy.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 9, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I confess I am at a semi-high/low point in my life right now.
> 
> I am supposed to be waiting for the call, the one that says, "You got the job, congrats! Now head to this location at this time to start worker training!". Been waiting for the call that was supposed to come in 2 days ago, and I'm hoping that the docs found nothing in my urine or blood samples, for I have to take medication for my condition, and I'm worried that the meds threw off the procedure.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid to tell you that you didn't have so many friends to begin with, sir. If you do have three friends you should consider yourself lucky.

Good luck with the test, you may have to tell them you're on medication if there's a problem.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 9, 2015)

FrozenGlacier said:


> I confess I am at a semi-high/low point in my life right now.
> 
> I am supposed to be waiting for the call, the one that says, "You got the job, congrats! Now head to this location at this time to start worker training!". Been waiting for the call that was supposed to come in 2 days ago, and I'm hoping that the docs found nothing in my urine or blood samples, for I have to take medication for my condition, and I'm worried that the meds threw off the procedure.
> 
> ...



Sadly people will always be narrowed minded when it comes to various hobbies, especially the furrydom, like many people say you have to try and avoid making being a furry a big deal to the world or the treat it as such, if your friends turned on you just like that, then its sad to say they weren't true friends to begin with. 

Still it does irritate me, the aspects of a small minority in the fandom make the whole world think we are nothing but perverts, alas opinions don't change overnight.

I hope you pass your test, that you feel better soon.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Agreed, friends wont hate you over something dumb as furries. If they knew you well enough then they would find out from you it isnt a big deal as the furry stigma makes it out to be. And at the very least you didnt have to tell anyone, if people were going to be assholes about something so dumb then you could just keep that to yourself, its not some huge secret that needed to come out of the closet. But whats done is done and all you probably needed was three friends anyways. 

OT: I am an unintentionally rude person and I apologize to everyone who saw me as such. Sometimes I get so absorbed in my own thoughts I ignore people or I dont see them right away because Im concentrating on something else. 

Another thing, I hate when I just dont hear people the first or second time and I have to say "What?" At some point it just gets awkward to have them keep repeating themself so I just nod and pretend like I heard, hoping that is a good response


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 9, 2015)

I see people on Facebook who entered university the year after me, and are now in their third year and all the stuff they are doing, and I get insanely jealous.

So I get a feeling of satisfaction from the thought that next year, they will be where I am (working), and I will be back studying.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 9, 2015)

i am about to go to work first day and im nervous outta my mind


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 9, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I see people on Facebook who entered university the year after me, and are now in their third year and all the stuff they are doing, and I get insanely jealous.
> 
> So I get a feeling of satisfaction from the thought that next year, they will be where I am (working), and I will be back studying.



I think facebook is fucking us all, my advise is to ignore evrything you read on facebook, or stop reading it at all


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2015)

A lot of these posts aren't really confessions.  


I confess that I think this thread deserves a name change to the "General Discussion Thread".


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 9, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think facebook is fucking us all, my advise is to ignore evrything you read on facebook, or stop reading it at all



I only really use it any more for the IM and for following a couple of pages.


----------



## BRN (Mar 9, 2015)

Since uninstalling Facebook from my phone my life has felt a lot more free.

Next up, Skype.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 9, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I only really use it any more for the IM and for following a couple of pages.



I usually only use it for chatting, although somehow I end up scrolling mindlessly through the feed until I get to the point of thinking why the hell I am doing this.


----------



## Luki (Mar 9, 2015)

I always sleeps with socks and winter-y clothes. A fuzzy blanket, too. No matter the temperature.

I can't sleep well without them, I feel somewhat unprotected >_<

I also like taking cold showers in cold days, and hot showers in hot days :s


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 9, 2015)

I confess I'm distracted in class now, conjuring explanations for my pokemon mythology headcanon. However, it's getting over already and it's a very so-so class, so there's not much issue.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

I become paranoid really easily. If I'm walking around and see someone I know or is in my class whispering and/or laughing , I immediately jump to the conclusion they've found something out about me I'd rather people not know ( anything on my internet life really) even if I know something else big ( petty) has happened in my school recently


----------



## Amiir (Mar 10, 2015)

Huh. How the hell did I even find this (thread) page?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 10, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Huh. How the hell did I even find this (thread) page?



Magicccccc


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 10, 2015)

it was the will of the gods


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not sure if I've gotten more of a backbone or if I've just become mean


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 10, 2015)

I get irrationally angry when people try to make me talk about a certain period in my past. A member on another site wouldn't let it go, and I ended up snapping at my girlfriend accidentally because of it and now I absolutely hate myself because she was nothing but supportive and I still snapped at her because of someone else.

*hugest, most painful confession of my life* I suffer from PTSD


----------



## Ieono (Mar 10, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm not sure if I've gotten more of a backbone or if I've just become mean



Same thing.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Same thing.



I dunno, it's not like, "You're a member of a hypocritical social activism sect and I hate you for it," it's more like, "I would prefer you not give me a reason to hate you so let's change the subject, please"

I still say please, so it's okay


----------



## Feste (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm kinda worried I'm fucking up my back by exercising so much. This is the fourth time in as many months I've sprained it, and I've been feeling it all down my leg. But I'm scared of stopping, cause I know I'll get fat again if I do so. I feel by the time I visit a doctor, the pain will be gone and it'll just be a waste of time. Not sure what to do at all...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 10, 2015)

I still titter at 69, despite the fact that I am almost an adult.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 10, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I still titter at 69, despite the fact that I am almost an adult.


...i titter at titter

probably because it has tit in it

in short you're not alone


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 11, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I get irrationally angry when people try to make me talk about a certain period in my past. A member on another site wouldn't let it go, and I ended up snapping at my girlfriend accidentally because of it and now I absolutely hate myself because she was nothing but supportive and I still snapped at her because of someone else.
> 
> *hugest, most painful confession of my life* I suffer from PTSD



I think I do, but I haven't been diagnosed specifically. Just, It isn't your fault.


----------



## Matt Conner (Mar 11, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I get irrationally angry when people try to make me talk about a certain period in my past. A member on another site wouldn't let it go, and I ended up snapping at my girlfriend accidentally because of it and now I absolutely hate myself because she was nothing but supportive and I still snapped at her because of someone else.
> 
> *hugest, most painful confession of my life* I suffer from PTSD



I hope you've apologized to her. You might create feelings of resentment if you lash out at somebody who is being supportive and don't make amends, and that would be shitty for both of you. Hang tight by the way, PTSD is ugly, certainly no laughing matter. If you need to talk or vent feel free to PM me.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 11, 2015)

I sometimes feel resentment for brutally murdering ladybugs with a fly swatter... mostly when they're still alive and moving around all broken-like and I have to hit them again. 
But I still hate them and they need to stop invading my house! :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 11, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I sometimes feel resentment for brutally murdering ladybugs with a fly swatter... mostly when they're still alive and moving around all broken-like and I have to hit them again.
> But I still hate them and they need to stop invading my house! :v



Just have your cats eat them and laugh.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 11, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Just have your cats eat them and laugh.


My cats do eat them and I've not found it laughable... it's just gross. :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 11, 2015)

Kleric said:


> My cats do eat them and I've not found it laughable... it's just gross. :v



Oh.
Then stare at them whist they eat them.


----------



## Luki (Mar 11, 2015)

Sometimes I find myself wishing I'd never given up on religious faith. I feel that, somehow, I'd be a happier person then.


----------



## Matt Conner (Mar 11, 2015)

Luki said:


> Sometimes I find myself wishing I'd never given up on religious faith. I feel that, somehow, I'd be a happier person then.


They do say that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 11, 2015)

I have 14,581 pRon images on my computer and another 2,500 on my iPad.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 11, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I have 14,581 pRon images on my computer and another 2,500 on my iPad.



Gotta collect 'em all!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 11, 2015)

Luki said:


> Sometimes I find myself wishing I'd never given up on religious faith. I feel that, somehow, I'd be a happier person then.


And here I found I was happier after giving up on religion. I had a new mindset on life, a higher reverence of all life. After all, if this is our only life, we might as well live it to the max, with no holding back. Don't be ashamed of who you are, and never let others dictate who you are. Why spend your life in prayer when you can grasp life by the horns? The way I see it, religion gets in the way of my progression through life. 
It keeps others going, though, so I try to let them enjoy it.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 12, 2015)

Since we are on the topic of religion 

I personally think that Richard Dawkins is a dickhead


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 12, 2015)

I've never really cared for the TV show _Friends_.
I don't hate it or anything, it just doesn't appeal to me...


----------



## Synomance (Mar 12, 2015)

I once stole A piece of Bubble Gum ._.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)

I actually own a bible. Dont know why


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I actually own a bible. Dont know why



It has great literature value, first book ever impressed, most read book in the history of mankind, everybody should read/have the bible.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> It has great literature value, first book ever impressed, most read book in the history of mankind, everybody should read/have the bible.



It doesn't have great literature value, let's just set that straight.

I think my sister's friends mom..??? gave it to her and my sister gave it to me? and she won't let me get rid of it :/
My sister isn't even religious.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> It doesn't have great literature value, let's just set that straight.
> 
> I think my sister's friends mom..??? gave it to her and my sister gave it to me? and she won't let me get rid of it :/
> My sister isn't even religious.



I think it's one of the best fiction books ever written, you may as well see what has driven people crazy for thousends of years


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)

LMFAO I love it


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Teeeechnically, fiction implies a book was written by an author with the intent of 
being just a story with no actual significance to real people or events. 

Unless the disciples were the biggest trolls in history, they actually did believe in what they were writing as a truth. 

So anything from the bible to the torah to the qu'ran, book of wicca is neither lumped in fiction nor nonfiction they are religious texts based on the beliefs of people who have written them.

...just to be technical here.


----------



## Luki (Mar 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Unless the disciples were the biggest trolls in history


How cool would that be if it were true? Someone should invent a time machine already so we can check this!~


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Not a chance, the biggest trolls in history live in FAF.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2015)

For some reason, I'm currently feeling that my student life is tremendously purposeless and unfulfilling. Meh, it'll pass the next time I worry like madman about how little I worry about my progress as a student.
I hate this thing called 'working to make a life for yourself'. I feel as is my life has become extremely monotonous and that knowledge does not please me anymore; maybe it's because it's not the kind of knowledge I actually wished to acquire?


----------



## Luki (Mar 12, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> maybe it's because it's not the kind of knowledge I actually wished to acquire?


That seems very likely.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Teeeechnically, fiction implies a book was written by an author with the intent of
> being just a story with no actual significance to real people or events.
> 
> Unless the disciples were the biggest trolls in history, they actually did believe in what they were writing as a truth.
> ...



Want some technicality? Here's a question i have been wondering about for a while, did you know there is a religion based on starwars? 

http://www.jedichurch.org. this has been recognized as a real religion in the UK that is even allowed to do religious marriages.

So, if a holy book is considered a non fiction due to religious reasons then does star wars count as a non fiction series? 
(I hope it does, it would sound really cool if it does)


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Want some technicality? Here's a question i have been wondering about for a while, did you know there is a religion based on starwars?
> 
> http://www.jedichurch.org. this has been recognized as a real religion in the UK that is even allowed to do religious marriages.
> 
> ...



Do they let you marry your sister?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Do they let you marry your sister?


Nope, most of the rules and regulations are within the Scottish government (and new Zealand).
In otherwords, only your cousin. Its the exact same as a Christian marriage only except gay and lesbian marriages are allowed. 
I'm slowly getting more tempted to leave being agnostic and become a jedi myself


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Nope, most of the rules and regulations are within the Scottish government (and new Zealand).
> In otherwords, only your cousin. Its the exact same as a Christian marriage only except gay and lesbian marriages are allowed.
> I'm slowly getting more tempted to leave being agnostic and become a jedi myself



Poor Leia  but Han and Chewy can finally hook up so that's nice. 

In regards to your question, no. A holy book isn't considered non fiction for religious reasons, it's merely non fiction. The Star Wars saga is fiction and purports to be as such. That's just a joke you hear a lot but it doesn't mean anything, just a snub. I'd guess the Jedi Church has something similar to Scientology going on but I don't know.

May the force be with you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 12, 2015)

I go to the church of jtrekkie and I worship my plushie lizard god


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> *snip*



Any weird religion they create on a fictional series that they honestly have some strange belief in becomes religious, if they have the holy book of the jedi then that would be considered religious text, not nonfiction. 

...I'm not taking sides here but if I did objectively state my opinion I'd have to say that outside of these beliefs there really is only one possible outcome and all these people are wrong except one and the rest are taking a stab in the dark. I dont really care if some nutjob wants to believe they are a jedi if in the end we all reach the same ending, it's totally up to an individual what they want to do with their life.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 12, 2015)

Well having a look at the website, it seems that the religion is only based on the teachings from star wars not the actual movie series themselves. They don't have a holy book due to the fact that people's ideas of what is morally acceptable changes in time but still follow many teachings. You could say that this is a very free religion where anyone is free to follow they're own morals and ideologies...its kind of amazing the idea that this is the most tolerant and accepting religion compared to other religious groups.
Surprisingly in the 2011 UK census, there was supposedly 240,000 Jedi knights. Which is more than Sikhs and pagens


----------



## Amiir (Mar 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Unless the disciples were the biggest trolls in history, they actually did believe in what they were writing as a truth.



I wouldn't be so sure. You didn't know them personally, you can't know what was going through their minds. Hell, most of the time we can't even know what our very relatives and friends are thinking. Who's to say that they weren't meaning to create a new religion so to brainwash and subjugate people, take advantage of their faith to abuse them? I'm not saying these were their intentions, but neither should anybody be so certain on the authenticity of these people's beliefs. What they did, if they existed, happened 2000 years ago. History has most likely been distorted throughout the centuries, the truth buried by time.

I think that Jesus as the Bible presents him never existed. Maybe the Prophet didn't even exist at all. Perhaps he's just a legend, a character created solely to impress and gather more believers under the Cross. I'm not bothered if someone wants to start up a new religion, but what does bother me is when that is done through lies. Perhaps that wasn't even the true intention of the Bible's authors. To lie, I mean. Perhaps things such as Jesus' actions have been wrongfully taken literally while they could have had only a metaphorical meaning and shit. To me, they can write whatever in the Bible as long as they don't say stuff like ''Moses ACTUALLY opened the Red Sea in two, that *really* happened''. This is what I think when that happens ===> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiJWMqfaAag
Perhaps the original Bible (actually, I'd say most likely) has been modified to suit the needs of those who were in charge of Christianity: the Vatican. No one can think that the Bible has remained untouched in 2000 years

So I say, take everything with the pincers


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I personally cant say what their intentions were when writing the bible, but it's less likely that it was the authors intent like writing a typical work of fiction like the canterbury tales or Beowulf...it was meant as something else, so it cannot be classified as fiction.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

The manuscripts from the Early Christianity are still in existence and the New Testament canon was established long before the Nicaean Council. Jesus also shows up in other records from that time.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 12, 2015)

We have mountains of evidence of Mohammed's existence and historical significance, but hardly any of Jesus'. I find that quite ironic with the way things are in this day and age. I personally don't believe that Jesus was a real person. A legendary person who is a historical amalgamation of some real figures? Maybe...


----------



## Amiir (Mar 12, 2015)

The topic of religion is so complex, I can't even-


----------



## Amiir (Mar 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> The manuscripts from the Early Christianity are still in existence and the New Testament canon was established long before the Nicaean Council. Jesus also shows up in other records from that time.



This doesn't change the fact that they coulda been altered in the last 2000 years. I feel in my gut they most likely have.

Even if Jesus did show up in there, those records cannot prove he did what the Bible says he did


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

You can't ever prove a historical event, technically, but that is beside the point. The documents can't be altered without damaging them, and that's not what they would do any way. The Catholic church has been studying since it's beginning, and in that time the interpretation of that same text has changed. The basis is the same as it was in the beginning, but the understanding has progressed. There isn't and hasn't been a need to change anything to do that.

You said it may have been that Jesus didn't exist, and I was just answering that. There isn't any reason to believe that he didn't, there is more than enough evidence, it just comes down to asking "were they lying?" and you can do that with Socrates. That's why you can't prove a historical event. The reason there aren't more records is because the city was destroyed by the Romans.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 12, 2015)

Was there any evidence in historical terms of the Romans destroying the city or is it just said in the bible?


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

It doesn't say so in the Bible.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Jerusalem_(AD_70)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)

santa dont real.


----------



## Zop (Mar 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> santa dont real.


You take tht back rite nao

Cookies left out wake up to prsents cant explain that


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)

There's more evidence of aliens and UFOs than there is of Jesus and Muhammed
There's more evidence of Santa existing than Jesus and Muhammed, but less evidence than UFOs


----------



## Amiir (Mar 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> You can't ever prove a historical event, technically, but that is beside the point.



Oh I totally agree with you there, that's what I've been saying from the start. But when I mentioned the document alteration thing that was related to that other thing I said in post 10130: that someone could alter the Bible to fit their needs, and thus not to somehow improve the understanding of the Bible. You may not see the need to do that but someone else could have. And when I say someone I mean in the ancient times, not now, of course. Like, waaaaaay back.

Oh well, then I guess it's only a thing people of faith can understand. I sure can't


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Well duh, the whole world has been watching the skies since the 40', and a couple of people have been looking for UFOs, too.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)

only evidence of Jegus is burned pieve of toast


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> only evidence of Jegus is burned pieve of toast



I don't care what you say, you can't forge a piece of toast.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


>



WTF!  

Lol I can't believe they did that. I meant you couldn't alter a piece of toast, going back to the other discussion but that's pretty good.

Confession: I have made toast with a laser engraver. It's the same concept, and you can make all kinds of cool designs. The only problem is by the time the it's finished the toast is cold.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)

http://mrbreakfast.com/breakfast/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/individual_toast_art.jpg


toast is toast
if you look at a regular piece of toast and see something like Jesus, you're looking for human faces in something where there are none. its a natural phenomena


----------



## Cbot72 (Mar 12, 2015)

I was compelled to slide a razor across my arms 3 times consecutively after i saw self inflicted cuts on one of my frends arms. i also punch myself in the head somtimes.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 12, 2015)

Earth, Wind and Fire is amazing and I need more funk in my life.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 12, 2015)

When I was 13, I humped a stuffed animal.


----------



## Cbot72 (Mar 12, 2015)

I can somwhat relate.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 12, 2015)

I never gotten why people get so wound-up over such petty things. Like what gaming system you have, or what your favorite band is or what type of sandpaper you wipe your anus with


----------



## Cbot72 (Mar 12, 2015)

i know right!?!


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

I traumatized myself today. Tonight I am going to stay up until 3AM eating ice cream in the dark and watching TV until I finally sob myself to sleep.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I traumatized myself today. Tonight I am going to stay up until 3AM eating ice cream in the dark and watching TV until I finally sob myself to sleep.



Is this a serious matter, or did you look up some really freaky coprophilia vid?
If it is serious, you got peeps here.

On the topic of religious figures, namely Muhammed (did I spell that right?) and Jesus.

I was tought in highschool that Muhammed was a very real concrete person not some mysterious godlike figure. So yeah, doesn't mean he was right but it's alot more believable than that christian prophet/demigod/dude on southpark.

I personally believe the bible is a mix of stories told to teach, old historical events that got warped beyond meaning, and yes people like Jesus saying some crazy shit (out of good intention, probably) or it being turned into crazy shit by others. Also muthafuckin shrooms.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I traumatized myself today. Tonight I am going to stay up until 3AM eating ice cream in the dark and watching TV until I finally sob myself to sleep.



Have fun!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I traumatized myself today. Tonight I am going to stay up until 3AM eating ice cream in the dark and watching TV until I finally sob myself to sleep.



I dont know what happened to you but get back to me when someone sends you spyro dick pics and subsequently ruins your childhood


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 12, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I dont know what happened to you but get back to me when someone sends you spyro dick pics and subsequently ruins your childhood



Oh... my childhood must've been ruined a long time ago Val...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Also I think blue is an overrated color. Too many blue furry designs I've seen. 

Fite me.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Fite me.



I think natural fur/hair colors are the only way to go; Brightly colored fursona's are overrated and weird lookin' :0

*Fought*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 13, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Also I think blue is an overrated color. Too many blue furry designs I've seen.
> 
> Fite me.



Blue is best color V:<

Come at me bro!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 13, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Also I think blue is an overrated color. Too many blue furry designs I've seen.



Oh Val, you and your pink fur :VVV
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpcSmolh_84
I can't stop watching you guys


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 13, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> I was tought in highschool that Muhammed was a very real concrete person not some mysterious godlike figure. So yeah, doesn't mean he was right but it's alot more believable than that christian prophet/demigod/dude on southpark.



I took GSCE Islam and Christianity. I was taught that Mohammed was a normal man who was visited by an angel and then blessed by Allah to be the newest prophet. Jesus is in Islam too (called Isa iirc?) and was a prophet of god before Mohammed was. I think he got some demigod powers like a really long life span, though?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm downloading several comics for offline reading...
Am I insane?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 13, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> offline reading



BLASPHEMY


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 13, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> BLASPHEMY



I also have these magical things called books that I got from a place of lore. The library.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 13, 2015)

I practically lived in the library when I was in college.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Also I think blue is an overrated color. Too many blue furry designs I've seen.
> 
> Fite me.



Dont you fucking dare
You take that back


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 13, 2015)

I have library cards for towns I don't live in.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I used to be all over FFTL when I was a babbie
> that was my shit man. THAT WAS MY SHIT
> WHY DID YOU LEAVE FFTL, SONNY MOORE
> I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU



I found my FFTL sweater that i wore when i was a babbie today
ill take a pic for yall


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I found my FFTL sweater that i wore when i was a babbie today
> ill take a pic for yall


xD
That was like 20 pages ago. 

Will said pic be of you wearing it? ;P


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh yes, finally a confession that caused a stir. 

It distracts from my real confession

Bowser is hawt


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> xD
> That was like 20 pages ago.
> 
> Will said pic be of you wearing it? ;P



Yeah but I forgot about it

No sorry already got the pic
also got a pic of another very emo sweater I wore


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 13, 2015)

Even when I'm naked, I wear a camo baseball cap


----------



## Luki (Mar 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yeah but I forgot about it
> 
> No sorry already got the pic
> also got a pic of another very emo sweater I wore


Aw, the blue one is adorable ~


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2015)

IKR? Rad as fuck
still one of my fave sweaters


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> IKR? Rad as fuck
> still one of my fave sweaters


I would rather rock the FFTL xD 
But that's just me. 
Well done on the follow through of actually posting them, though we missed the chance to catch a glimpse of the infamous clayton. 
Forgive me, I am a little tipsy xD


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 14, 2015)

I think that I've finally accepted that I'm a natural introvert.

I like hanging out with people, and I always make an effort to do so. Ironically, the epiphany came when I realized a real extrovert wouldn't consider it "effort". Maybe aversion to people is so ingrained in me due to negative social experiences in grade school? Didn't really have friends until Junior High, which made me want them, but social interaction nowadays just drains me... and one acquaintance had this conversation with me today. That's when I realized that despite my friendly personality, I am intrinsically averse to social interaction.

Well, unless I care about them. Even then, though. I just have some panic button that goes off inside me when I've been around people too long, and I try to find a place to keep to myself. I try to fight it, but I may just have to accept that my psyche is beyond my control


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I think that I've finally accepted that I'm a natural introvert.
> 
> I like hanging out with people, and I always make an effort to do so. Ironically, the epiphany came when I realized a real extrovert wouldn't consider it "effort". Maybe aversion to people is so ingrained in me due to negative social experiences in grade school? Didn't really have friends until Junior High, which made me want them, but social interaction nowadays just drains me... and one acquaintance had this conversation with me today. That's when I realized that despite my friendly personality, I am intrinsically averse to social interaction.
> 
> Well, unless I care about them. Even then, though. I just have some panic button that goes off inside me when I've been around people too long, and I try to find a place to keep to myself. I try to fight it, but I may just have to accept that my psyche is beyond my control



I hear the cure for that is lots and lots of semen.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I hear the cure for that is lots and lots of semen.



Trust me, that doesn't work


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 14, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I think that I've finally accepted that I'm a natural introvert.
> 
> I like hanging out with people, and I always make an effort to do so. Ironically, the epiphany came when I realized a real extrovert wouldn't consider it "effort". Maybe aversion to people is so ingrained in me due to negative social experiences in grade school? Didn't really have friends until Junior High, which made me want them, but social interaction nowadays just drains me... and one acquaintance had this conversation with me today. That's when I realized that despite my friendly personality, I am intrinsically averse to social interaction.
> 
> Well, unless I care about them. Even then, though. I just have some panic button that goes off inside me when I've been around people too long, and I try to find a place to keep to myself. I try to fight it, but I may just have to accept that my psyche is beyond my control



Thank God I'm not the only one.


----------



## Amiir (Mar 14, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I think that I've finally accepted that I'm a natural introvert.
> 
> I like hanging out with people, and I always make an effort to do so. Ironically, the epiphany came when I realized a real extrovert wouldn't consider it "effort". Maybe aversion to people is so ingrained in me due to negative social experiences in grade school? Didn't really have friends until Junior High, which made me want them, but social interaction nowadays just drains me... and one acquaintance had this conversation with me today. That's when I realized that despite my friendly personality, I am intrinsically averse to social interaction.
> 
> Well, unless I care about them. Even then, though. I just have some panic button that goes off inside me when I've been around people too long, and I try to find a place to keep to myself. I try to fight it, but I may just have to accept that my psyche is beyond my control



I can relate


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

I've never bought into "introvert/extrovert" bullshit. People will latch onto any label that they feel encapsulates their very essence. My goodness, you are human beings! You are far more complex than that.


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I've never bought into "introvert/extrovert" bullshit. People will latch onto any label that they feel encapsulates their very essence. My goodness, you are human beings! You are far more complex than that.


Kinda missing the point of any descriptive terminology at all, really. 'Encapsulating' a common difference in approach to social situations in two different words is pretty much what language is for.

Y'might as well say you don't buy into 'night owl' as a term. It's not a false affliction or some other bullshit; terms such as those just wrap together a behavioral tendency and the mechanic behind each.


----------



## Luki (Mar 14, 2015)

What do you suggest we use for describing intro/extro subjects ? 

I think people would mob me if I tried latching onto any other label they find "snowflakey". I'm already asexual after all!

"God Luki, you're such an introvert!"

"No,my dear whippersnaper, I'm minor reclusive extro-antivert with snowberries on top. Introvert is waaay ahead of my level. Get it right!"


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

People scure mehhhh D:


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

BRN said:


> Kinda missing the point of any descriptive terminology at all, really. 'Encapsulating' a common difference in approach to social situations in two different words is pretty much what language is for.
> 
> Y'might as well say you don't buy into 'night owl' as a term. It's not a false affliction or some other bullshit; terms such as those just wrap together a behavioral tendency and the mechanic behind each.



Language is such a mentally-limiting thing, especially languages like English. I find that English is quite poor at describing abstract things. Ha, not that you'd understand or anything...


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 14, 2015)

I confess I'm feeling like making general statements and deductions in an exposition (presentation) without having read a single article. Except I already read a few... I just don't feel like going any deeper on a topic I couldn't care less about when teachers seem so lenient about the scores they assign to expositions.
I confess I'm merely shooting for good grades at this point; that alone has not proved to be tremendously hard, sadly. Now, learning and remembering and rereading class notes to prepare better for my future, ehhhh...


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2015)

sometimes i'm disgusted by how fat i am, just as i should be.  ...but sometimes i enjoy it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 14, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> sometimes i'm disgusted by how fat i am, just as i should be.  ...but sometimes i enjoy it.



How could you maintain your forum title of "rockin booty" otherwise?


----------



## Misomie (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm getting sick of my dog. He's afraid of EVERYTHING and will even cringe away from me sometimes (despite me already tip toeing around). It's just super frustrating and he makes me want to hurt him when he cowers from me. I go to remove his harness, he'll cringe. I'll examine his paws, he'll act like I'm torturing him (this is after teaching him nothing bad will happen). When I come back from being gone for a few hours, he's afraid of me. It's like he has this mindset he enters. For the most part he's fairly confident and will run around and play and what not, but then he enters that mood and just shuts down. I'm just so fed up with it. 

I'm heavily leaning towards just neutering him to see if he relaxes and isn't so high strung anymore. I know keeping him intact helps prevent cancer but him getting so stressed over simple things can cause him to get sick anyways. Ug. 

I just don't get it. I put hours upon hours into making sure he was exposed to stuff when he was young but it's like he forgot everything.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I'm getting sick of my dog. He's afraid of EVERYTHING and will even cringe away from me sometimes (despite me already tip toeing around). It's just super frustrating and he makes me want to hurt him when he cowers from me. I go to remove his harness, he'll cringe. I'll examine his paws, he'll act like I'm torturing him (this is after teaching him nothing bad will happen). When I come back from being gone for a few hours, he's afraid of me. It's like he has this mindset he enters. For the most part he's fairly confident and will run around and play and what not, but then he enters that mood and just shuts down. I'm just so fed up with it.
> 
> I'm heavily leaning towards just neutering him to see if he relaxes and isn't so high strung anymore. I know keeping him intact helps prevent cancer but him getting so stressed over simple things can cause him to get sick anyways. Ug.
> 
> I just don't get it. I put hours upon hours into making sure he was exposed to stuff when he was young but it's like he forgot everything.



Haha, your dog sounds like it has been constantly abused by someone.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 14, 2015)

Misomie takes good care of animals, she's well versed in the subject. If her dog was abused, it definitely wasn't by her


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

I just realised my hair curls at the end


----------



## Misomie (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Haha, your dog sounds like it has been constantly abused by someone.



I know right? :/ Dogs don't have to be abused though to be afraid of everything.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I know right? :/ Dogs don't have to be abused though to be afraid of everything.



My grandfather raised and bred German Shephards on our family farm when I was growing up. I also worked in an animal shelter for a few months when I was a teenager, and I learned more about animal behavior while there. 

From what I know about dogs, a typical fear response would be cowering while barking (especially in smaller breeds), even in a trained animal. However, a dog that feels powerless usually doesn't bark, because during it's abuse it didn't have any effect. Yelping, sure, but that is a typical pain response in dogs. So if your dog is cowering without barking, it is either being abused on a regular basis (because dogs usually recover from abuse  if it is occasional), or it has a psychological fear condition that may need to be medicated.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono, Misnomie already explained that her dog isn't abused.
Dogs go through numerous fear periods from birth all the way up to 1 year of age. During this time, they can become severely terrified of random things.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 14, 2015)

I would understand if he was beaten but (to my knowledge) he wasn't. I'm really hoping it's just a hormone imbalance but it can very well be genetics. When he turns two I'm going to have his hormones checked by professionals. Maybe hire a behaviourist to help out. I'm really hoping it's just a stage but I've been hoping that since he was six months old.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2015)

6 months is when the second fear period occurs: http://ice.ucdavis.edu/~robyn/Korina/BCIdeas/Criticalperiodsinpuppydevelopment.html


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

I got a wrong number call and the lady asked for prostitutes.


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> How could you maintain your forum title of "rockin booty" otherwise?



it's all for the booty.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I got a wrong number call and the lady asked for prostitutes.



The worst wrong number I got was from some school that woke me up really early. Just got someone calling me in Spanish though. I think they are saying that they are sorry they missed me but it's been awhile since using my Spanish. XP People should just stop calling me.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

Weirdest call I got was when I was a kid some guy called my house late at night and was in a panic, saying he broke his leg in the woods and needed me to come help him


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a habit of not answering...


----------



## Astus (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a habit of drinking about a liter of coke a day. I think I'm going to get type 2 diabetes in like five years


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 15, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> I have a habit of drinking about a liter of coke a day. I think I'm going to get type 2 diabetes in like five years



I hope for your sake you stop, one can a week is like the edge of healthy.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 15, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> I have a habit of drinking about a liter of coke a day. I think I'm going to get type 2 diabetes in like five years



You aren't going to be alone. 6% of the adult human race already has it, and the epidemiological projections show that this might increase to 20% in 50 years....

I confess that I prefer drinking things out of bowls instead of cups.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2015)

The weirdest call I got was when I was 7 or so. Initially I mistook the caller's voice for one of my friends; first they asked what I was doing, I replied 'watching tv', then they asked what clothes I was wearing... I hanged the phone.

I confess I've been spending much money on candy these days. Much like in Astus's post, I admit yesterday I ate ice cream and cake, and I've been eating more stuff like chocolate, sandwiches, pizza, cookies, caramel popcorn and relatively expensive delicacies these days. It does not even bring much satisfaction, sometimes I even think 'This is too sweet and I don't know what I'm doing to my body'.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 15, 2015)

When I was younger, a friend of my mum's called the house asking for her. But she had a really strong accent so I couldn't understand what she was saying. So after the third time of asking if she could repeat herself, I said she had the wrong number.

But thinking it over, she DEFINITELY was asking for Mum. I never did tell her. But... it's not like it affected their friendship in any way so I guess it's not the worst thing ever... right?


----------



## Luki (Mar 15, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> When I was younger, a friend of my mum's called the house asking for her. But she had a really strong accent so I couldn't understand what she was saying. So after the third time of asking if she could repeat herself, I said she had the wrong number.
> 
> But thinking it over, she DEFINITELY was asking for Mum. I never did tell her. But... it's not like it affected their friendship in any way so I guess it's not the worst thing ever... right?


So even Brits have trouble understand some Brit accents?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 15, 2015)

Luki said:


> So even Brits have trouble understand some Brit accents?



No, it was a European accent =P

(I know exactly which one, but I'm being deliberately vague)


----------



## Luki (Mar 15, 2015)

Then I guess I'm just stupid when it comes to those thick Brit accents XD

Might as well be speaking Klingon,some are just unintelligible!

Guess that could be a confession, I have trouble with those accents. It's embarrassing :s


----------



## Sylox (Mar 15, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> The weirdest call I got was when I was 7 or so. Initially I mistook the caller's voice for one of my friends; first they asked what I was doing, I replied 'watching tv', then they asked what clothes I was wearing... I hanged the phone.
> 
> I confess I've been spending much money on candy these days. Much like in Astus's post, I admit yesterday I ate ice cream and cake, and I've been eating more stuff like chocolate, sandwiches, pizza, cookies, caramel popcorn and relatively expensive delicacies these days. It does not even bring much satisfaction, sometimes I even think 'This is too sweet and I don't know what I'm doing to my body'.



You're gonna get cavities if you keep eating all of those sweets.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 15, 2015)

My written english is quite good, but I'm terrible in speaking it. I just dont have enough time to practise it :c


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

I discovered Czechhunter and its my new fave thing, and my friend ruined it by saying they're actors
So I've banned him from watching porn


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh. At the start of this year, I got to know my best friend. He's a metalhead.
I said: "hehe no i will never hear this bro"

I'm writing this, while I'm hearing Six Feet Under at a volume, that my neighbours can still hear it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

Turn that down right now


----------



## Ieono (Mar 15, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Oh. At the start of this year, I got to know my best friend. He's a metalhead.
> I said: "hehe no i will never hear this bro"
> 
> I'm writing this, while I'm hearing Six Feet Under at a volume, that my neighbours can still hear it.



Turn it up so high that they call the police. Fuck neighbors.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

Im at Tim's sitting while charging my phone but the cord isn't long enough so im in an uncomfortable position 

#firstworldproblems


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 15, 2015)

I have an hard time using public restrooms.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I got a wrong number call and the lady asked for prostitutes.



You missed a gold opportunity to troll big time!

___
I used to troll on the internet when I was 15/16 :|

sorry


----------



## Ieono (Mar 15, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I used to troll on the internet when I was 15/16 :|
> 
> sorry



Why are you sorry? People need to have their values knocked on their ass sometimes. Conventionality only leads to closed-minds and lost horizons.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 15, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Why are you sorry? People need to have their values knocked on their ass sometimes. Conventionality only leads to closed-minds and lost horizons.



Having fun at expenses of other people suffering is quite not right, though I just had non malicious fun, I'm not really that sorry


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

When I was 16, a man on MySpace (Yeah, I'm that old) offered me a considerable sum of money for me to ship him some of my worn underwear. Like straight-out messaged me. I actually considered doing it because I wanted the money and figured "hey, why not?"

I didn't do it though because I got lazy or something.

(Also, hi. I'm officially moved and my computer is set up again so ya'll have to deal with me again)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> When I was 16, a man on MySpace (Yeah, I'm that old) offered me a considerable sum of money for me to ship him some of my worn underwear. Like straight-out messaged me. I actually considered doing it because I wanted the money and figured "hey, why not?"
> 
> I didn't do it though because I got lazy or something.
> 
> (Also, hi. I'm officially moved and my computer is set up again so ya'll have to deal with me again)



AHAHA
ME AND MY FRIEND GOT THAT TOO


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

Did you pull the trigger and send the goods? I came super close. Just gave up before doing the postage for it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Did you pull the trigger and send the goods? I came super close. Just gave up before doing the postage for it.



Nah I don't think I did. Not because I had any objections against giving someone my underwear for money, but because I didn't know how to ship something out of the country at the time. I remember mailing to a letter to my friend in Scotland and it cost $6 to mail a single friggin' card, so that turned me off the idea


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

If memory serves that was about the same reason for me. I believe the guy lived on a military base too, and the cost of shipping to one of those places is ABSURD. Also, he lived across the continent so that didn't help.

Honestly, if he had offered me a package deal (a few pairs for a good price), I may have done it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

$100 and ill give you some used boxers
$150 gets you the Elite package


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

What's in the elite package?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> What's in the elite package?



Hm
Well
That's for the Elite customers to know, and you to find out if you've got $150


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 15, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You missed a gold opportunity to troll big time!



My parents wanted me to troll her too lol



RestlessDreamer said:


> (Also, hi. I'm officially moved and my computer is set up again so ya'll have to deal with me again)



Hey you!

I confess that both Kitsune and Restless are rather attractive c:


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey, Fenrir! How you been? Good I hope!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Hey, Fenrir! How you been? Good I hope!



Well, other than ramming a metal pole into my head, I'm fine :3


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not going to lie to you. I laughed pretty hard at that.

Although I wish you the best and send you nothing but flirtatious behavior and warm hugs in return.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm not going to lie to you. I laughed pretty hard at that.
> 
> Although I wish you the best and send you nothing but flirtatious behavior and warm hugs in return.



lol, it's meant to be funny xD


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello there, RestlessDreamer, long time no see. How's everything going?


----------



## shteev (Mar 15, 2015)

I confess that I'm happy to see Restless' sergaly face back~


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

Aww, you guys are too sweet! <3 <3 <3

Things are going good. Moved to Portland and am almost entirely unpacked. Looking forward to being active on both the forums here and on the FA profile. Hopefully can get more practice in for my drawing soon. Also just got a tattoo (David Bowie one) so I'm pretty content with life.

How you guys been?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2015)

You draw, Restless? I didn't know that. And it's great to know that you're doing good c:
Equally great is to see you again!
I haven't been too good myself, getting lazy and demotivated on university work and life in general.


----------



## shteev (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been fine, but midterms this semester have been particularly annoying. I think I'm the same boat as you guys :x

I got my driver's license back recently, after a suspension due to a speeding ticket, so that's good :]


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2015)

I confess the recent mini-surge of troll threads makes me cringe.


----------



## shteev (Mar 15, 2015)

OH MAN I was beginning to think that everyone was okay with all that

I'm really pissed at those who took part of the shitposting, like why is there a need for that? Perhaps I don't get the humor


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2015)

shteev said:


> OH MAN I was beginning to think that everyone was okay with all that
> 
> I'm really pissed at those who took part of the shitposting, like why is there a need for that? Perhaps I don't get the humor


Croc's thread on fat people was an especially low point for me. So much hateful stuff being spewed in straightfaced or dubiously 'humorous' ways...

EDIT:
Honestly, I'm starting to be glad these mega threads have not been closed. For bad and good, the current demographic isn't one to engage into heavy discussion and managed small arguments and general chat just fine, and these troll threads... I don't even know what point they're trying to make, that attempting debate is pointless?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

I draw just a bit. Only started recently, but I had to pause my practice while uprooting myself from NYC to the Pacific Northwest. I hope to get back into the habit. Would love to get better at both traditional works and furry stuff (SFW, for now).

And there's been trolling going on? I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2015)

whats these troll theads


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 15, 2015)

People are back, wonderful


----------



## Sylox (Mar 15, 2015)

When I was in 8th grade, I made a bomb threat.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 15, 2015)

I often have fantasies of being a hero and saving everyone and/or dying.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

Troll threads? And how do you know the people making threads with "unfavorable ideas" are trolling? I find that people throw that word out far too fast these days.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 16, 2015)

My stress levels are building again, I feel like I might outburst again if I don't deal with it. I hate how I bottle everything. Hope to God I don't lose it again like I did in January. I was a mess. 

And now there's 2+ high-value tests and a research paper due this week. Not to mention hours of homework to be assigned over spring break, spanning 7 classes, most AP. Also my mom is nagging me every step of the way.

I'll try to handle this... The best I can...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey, Sparta, bro.
You can talk to any of us here if it'll help you.
You can bitch to me at any time.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 16, 2015)

I may not be the best role model for recommendations on how to deal with stress, Mr. Sparta, but I think a stiff drink or two where time permits can do you a great deal of help.

Or sex. Not sure where your situation permits for that or not, but if you have a boyfriend/girlfriend/what-have-you, make time for intimacy. It helps a metric ton.


----------



## shteev (Mar 16, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Troll threads? And how do you know the people making threads with "unfavorable ideas" are trolling? I find that people throw that word out far too fast these days.



You're not allowed to discuss the topic because you wrote this :v


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

shteev said:


> You're not allowed to discuss the topic because you wrote this :v



I do as I wish!!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 16, 2015)

I won't throw my hat into the argument in the sake of spiraling this thread into pure derailment, but I do politely disagree with your views, Ieono. 

Still, let's be civil. Everyone is allowed to have his or her opinion, after all. Any confessions you want to give, Ieono?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2015)

yall dont know how to identify trolls


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> in the sake of spiraling this thread into pure derailment



Hah, you must be new.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2015)

I judge people really quickly


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 16, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Hah, you must be new.



Only by a few months more than you.

And yeah, I know the confession thread is common to being derailed, but I'd rather make the off-topic talk interesting rather than finger pointing and vitriolic.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I judge people really quickly



The best way to be! I don't see anything wrong with it. I laugh when people say "I don't judge others." What's the big deal about ensuring that the people you choose to associate with have as few negative traits as possible? Jeez, I'm trying to find people I actually want to keep around, not people who constantly aggravate and disgust me...


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I often have fantasies of being a hero and saving everyone and/or dying.



I think everyone goes through that phase at some point in their lives (usually teenage years, before they find what they want to do to feel purpose)

There are probably forums specifically about it, actually.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I think everyone goes through that phase at some point in their lives (usually teenage years, before they find what they want to do to feel purpose)
> 
> There are probably forums specifically about it, actually.



I've had them all my life, and, honestly, I'll probably continue to.
And I'm fine with it.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 16, 2015)

Other confession for tonight: I'm not happy with how I look nor do I feel I'll ever be.

In fact, it's midnight where I am and I think I'm going to go for a run. Blargh.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Other confession for tonight: I'm not happy with how I look nor do I feel I'll ever be.



Why?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 16, 2015)

Long story short, I used to be very much severely overweight in high school. Typical stuff for most geeky guys (either skinny as a rail or a little pudge to spare). Got made fun of a lot, stuff like that. Also grew up in an abusive household. I suppose tertiary confession was that I was severely beaten and verbally abused for over a decade leading to considerable body dysmorphic issues.

Anyway, the post isn't intended to be a pity party for myself, but I've dealt with pretty intense body issues over the years. Fact is I've hardly ever had problems getting a date since I lost most the weight and have been flattered quite a bunch but whenever I look in the mirror I see an ugly, squallid person looking back at me. And I can't take a compliment as a result. It just makes me feel guilty, like every word of kindness is just that - a kindness meant to make me feel better for being a lousy person and an unsightly guy. I've yet to progress past it.

EDIT: Even just talking about this, I'm guzzling down water, stretching, downloading podcasts, and getting ready for a midnight run. I likely won't stop until I get to about 10 km. Maybe 15.


----------



## BRN (Mar 16, 2015)

I confess Ieono's slippery sycophantism combines with his passive shit-stirring in equally boring and frustrating ways

ED: Yo, restless, welcome back. <: Don't you stop until you get your sergal's figure, 'cos you're on your way there. Yet even so, as much as you're taking care of your figure, you've also gotta take care of your mindset. Why not pass a few photos around and let yourself hear the compliments you're gonna get?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2015)

I just commissioned porn x:


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 16, 2015)

BRN said:


> I confess Ieono's slippery sycophantism combines with his passive shit-stirring in equally boring and frustrating ways
> 
> ED: Yo, restless, welcome back. <: Don't you stop until you get your sergal's figure, 'cos you're on your way there. Yet even so, as much as you're taking care of your figure, you've also gotta take care of your mindset. Why not pass a few photos around and let yourself hear the compliments you're gonna get?



Thanks, but I'm ages off from it. Also, it's more a mental thing rather than anything else. I know I'll never be down to a super slim 160 muscle cut, and frankly I'm okay with that. Just wished I perceived myself as attractive and earned my confidence.

Some days I feel handsome when the stars align and certain things get together right (wearing my favorite clothes, black nail polish, hair looks right, etc.), but I have a damn hard time making eye contact even at my age. Small talk, chatter, and pleasantries I can make, but I just feel uneasy around people due to my own self-perception.

And I'm reticent to pass photos around. Ah well.

EDIT: Oh! And thanks for the warm welcomes back. Missed being active on here.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

BRN said:


> I confess Ieono's slippery sycophantism combines with his passive shit-stirring in equally boring and frustrating ways



Awww, how kind of you to say~!

I really love making other people feel icky about me â™ª


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 16, 2015)

This is the first time I've seen SIX so angry at somebody, I think.

I confess I've been listening to _Madama Butterfly_, a lot... not because I like it too much (the stereotypes, the disastrous finale...), but because it's the only opera I can more or less follow without having to check the libretto. I think the same thing happens with much of _Parsifal_.


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Thanks, but I'm ages off from it. Also, it's more a mental thing rather than anything else. I know I'll never be down to a super slim 160 muscle cut, and frankly I'm okay with that. Just wished I perceived myself as attractive and earned my confidence.
> 
> Some days I feel handsome when the stars align and certain things get together right (wearing my favorite clothes, black nail polish, hair looks right, etc.), but I have a damn hard time making eye contact even at my age. Small talk, chatter, and pleasantries I can make, but I just feel uneasy around people due to my own self-perception.
> 
> ...




I have some of the same issues >_< I am starting a routine today even. Hopefully in 10 weeks, I will feel much better about myself. 
At the end of those 10 weeks I will have my Associates as well. Last term starts today. 

Now the confession: I have had that T25 program sitting on my desk for probably the last 8 months. I am going to do it all this time. >_<

Anyways, nice to see you back, and in the soggy northwest to boot.

Ed: 12 Weeks on the routine xD Also, I am in worse shape than I thought.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2015)

I like trolls, it's like a freepass to troll on someone, like hitting a bully, you hitted someone but it's ok cause he was a bully


----------



## Amiir (Mar 16, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I do as I wish!!



Hahaha that's the spirit! \m/_


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 16, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I just commissioned porn x:



I'll be sure to fap to it.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I like trolls*;* it's like a *free pass* to troll on someone*. L*ike hitting a bully*;* you *hit *someone, but it's ok *because* he was a bully.



ftfy


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 16, 2015)

I like f-list.
Only just joined.
But I like it.

*heavy breathing*


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> I like f-list.
> Only just joined.
> But I like it.
> 
> *heavy breathing*



Ermagerd me too!!!!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2015)

Im not an rp-er but i made one too
is that weird?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2015)

Ieono said:


> *Fixed that for you.*



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 16, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Ermagerd me too!!!!



*searches your name like a crazy stalker*


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Fixed that for you.



I'm madly in love with you. 



Bonobosoph said:


> *searches your name like a crazy stalker*



I'm madly in love with you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm sometimes afraid of generating massive depression if I share some of my thoughts :/

I prefer to spread positivity



Ieono said:


> I'm madly in love with you.



I like you too <3


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 16, 2015)

x'DD


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a habit of playing devil's advocate. I will say that I believe in something that most people see as despicable just to get people thinking outside of their comfort level. And it nearly always works~!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 16, 2015)

I went to the dollar store and found out I'm intimidated by old people. I almost yelped when an old lady passed by me and bumped my shoulder.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 16, 2015)

when I was a child I was convinced that narwhal whales were mythical.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Im not an rp-er but i made one too
> is that weird?



Nah. Both my mate and I have one...just so it was easier to share our kinks xD


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 16, 2015)

I just tried Omegle for the very first time.

my eyes hurt now


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I'll be sure to fap to it.



Just to warn you...it will involve satanic themes and copious amounts of blood x:


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

I check the birthdays at the bottom of the forum sometimes and feel really depressed for no reason when I realise 75% of the  birthdays are people who had about 1-2 posts and then left , their out there somewhere....browsing some furry porn on the main site or something


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I check the birthdays at the bottom of the forum sometimes and feel really depressed for no reason when I realise 75% of the  birthdays are people who had about 1-2 posts and then left , their out there somewhere....browsing some furry porn on the main site or something



Shed a tear for them, as they yiff in obscurity...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm drugged right now, been in a lot of pain from my back....i think i took too many pain killers cause i feel really funny.
Time to shit post like fuck :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 16, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I'm drugged right now, been in a lot of pain from my back....i think i took too many pain killers cause i feel really funny.
> Time to shit post like fuck :V



What's the matter? Nothing quite like back pain, hope you're better very soon.

Narcotics make me sick.


----------



## Gator (Mar 16, 2015)

i just had something of a breakdown; i don't think i'm ready to face my life yet.  :s

back to doodling naked animal people


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 16, 2015)

I confess I scold myself while speaking when I'm alone, in hopes that venting in some way will pave the way for better behaviour.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I'm drugged right now, been in a lot of pain from my back....i think i took too many pain killers cause i feel really funny.
> Time to shit post like fuck :V



How high are you right now? Go listen to this now


----------



## Astus (Mar 16, 2015)

I try to give the impression IRL that I like to kill people just to mess around with people.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> I try to give the impression IRL that I like to kill people just to mess around with people.



A piece of advise, it's not convenient for you that people think you kill/want to kill people

...

Stay away from me :V


----------



## Astus (Mar 16, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> A piece of advise, it's not convenient for you that people think you kill/want to kill people
> 
> ...
> 
> Stay away from me :V



The funny part is that most people know I'm joking... but at the same time the don't think I'm joking. Though I do have to say that when most people get to know me they know I wouldn't hurt a fly... and I'd start a rant about the ecology of insects or something like that...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 17, 2015)

I've said some pretty troubling things when angry, but I tend to write off those considerably unpleasant things with the thought that "well, I'm just being dramatic." However, when you tell someone that you want to burn someone's home down and piss on their grave, that tends to raise some internal alarms.

Be mindful of what you say. Nearly 100% of the time, people aren't keyed into your thought processes and may find dramatic threats or comments to mark you off as someone to avoid. Just some healthy advice.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Be mindful of what you say. Nearly 100% of the time, people aren't keyed into your thought processes and may find dramatic threats or comments to mark you off as someone to avoid. Just some healthy advice.



 And that's why I got sent to therapy two years ago by my school


----------



## Luki (Mar 17, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> I try to give the impression IRL that I like to kill people just to mess around with people.


 That seems like the kind of thing that would make people become suspicious of you. I certainly would keep my distance :T


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 17, 2015)

Confession for the night (nothing major): Part of me wants to just keep getting tattoos. Like one each year. I would definitely keep them off my extremities and not get anything on my neck or head (I never like how those look), but I've kind of fallen in love with tattoos as of late. 

Of course, this is more a romantic idea than anything else. And tattoos I would like (those with symbolic meaning or deep emotional resonance) are hard to come by, but I am overjoyed I finally got one. Might seem a minor thing to a lot of the people who have tattoos already, but getting mine recently was a big step for me in being who I want to be and not letting people's opinion (my family in particular) weigh me down.


----------



## BRN (Mar 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> That seems like the kind of thing that would make people become suspicious of you. I certainly would keep my distance :T



I dunno, I think it would depend on the delivery. You know?

Like, if someone had a good sense of dark humour, I'd probably guiltily be laughing rather than feeling scared. 



RestlessDreamer said:


> Confession for the night (nothing major): Part of me wants to just keep getting tattoos. Like one each year. I would definitely keep them off my extremities and not get anything on my neck or head (I never like how those look), but I've kind of fallen in love with tattoos as of late.
> 
> Of course, this is more a romantic idea than anything else. And tattoos I would like (those with symbolic meaning or deep emotional resonance) are hard to come by, but I am overjoyed I finally got one. Might seem a minor thing to a lot of the people who have tattoos already, but getting mine recently was a big step for me in being who I want to be and not letting people's opinion (my family in particular) weigh me down.



Heyo! You and me both. Getting my first ink was a big decision I made for myself about myself and it was kinda symbolic. It's Amaterasu, rocking my right pec, her snout peeking out between the collar of my shirt. Gives me a little inspiration every time I see the mirror.

I _want_ more, but I can't find any inspiration for a design that *means* enough to me to want to put on my body. Recently saw a cool one in a furcon hottub using the greek symbol Zeta that I liked and I could go for something like that... but, it's GOT to mean something. I don't want to put symbols on my body that I don't really feel. 

I have enough agency to be able to choose to have a tattoo, and I validated that by getting one. Knowing I have that agency I feel fine holding off until I find a design I want again. It's the ironic freedom of choosing not to exercise a freedom, yet. Now _that's_ free.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 17, 2015)

I confess I like the way SIX thinks things through.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 17, 2015)

I confess that I can not drink on this monumentus day on the Irish Calender. And I feel okay about it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 17, 2015)

I paid for my family friend's slow son's book fine after the book got damaged.
I made and I spent 20 dollars to help someone and idk, I feel alright about it. Normally I'd be upset having to give up my money for someone else, but not today, tbh.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 17, 2015)

confession: I actually don't want to live here in the US anymore. I want to live in a whole other continent.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 17, 2015)

I didnt wash a bowl so there was flies in it and I was hungry so instead of grabbing a new bowl I washed the old one throughly and reused it. 

Because laziness. (I didnt want to wash two bowls...actually I'd just be washing the same bowl twice. Redundant laziness)


----------



## Luki (Mar 17, 2015)

Jabberwocky said:


> confession: I actually don't want to live here in the US anymore. I want to live in a whole other continent.


I confess I don't see much reason for an American to want to leave their nation. You lucked out in the womb lottery and pretty much ended up in the greatest place you could be.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> I confess I don't see much reason for an American to want to leave their nation. You lucked out in the womb lottery and pretty much ended up in the greatest place you could be.


Not so much if you were born a minority in there.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> I confess I don't see much reason for an American to want to leave their nation. You lucked out in the womb lottery and pretty much ended up in the greatest place you could be.



I confess that I think you're ignorant just because you live in another country. The US is great! It's nice to be living in a society where people of color are discriminated, college costs are crippling, healthcare doesn't cover that much, and the chances of getting jobs getting lower every month, and not to mention that livable wages are very hard to come by.
So yeah, like, I totes won the lottery by being here.
Boo fucking hoo, smartass.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> I confess I don't see much reason for an American to want to leave their nation. You lucked out in the womb lottery and pretty much ended up in the greatest place you could be.



America is only the greatest place if you've never experienced canada
canada is america but without the ridiculous laws and religion


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd like to leave the US too, I hear there is a high demand for IT people over in EU. 

I feel like I am going to have to start looking for a new job soon if business does not pick up. I want to spin that into a positive of finding something in my field, but background checks are my worst enemy at the moment. 

Confession: I feel stuck.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 17, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> I'd like to leave the US too, I hear there is a high demand for IT people over in EU.
> 
> I feel like I am going to have to start looking for a new job soon if business does not pick up. I want to spin that into a positive of finding something in my field, but background checks are my worst enemy at the moment.
> 
> Confession: I feel stuck.



haha.
I wanna live in US 
Or England, or Ireland but not in Germany.
You know why 

Maybe my future job will lead me to US


----------



## Ieono (Mar 17, 2015)

American citizenship is especially hard to denounce, but you'd have a real chance if you have a trade that's in demand in the country you plan on immigrating to. Most countries accept immigrants based on career quotas; certain trades are more in demand than others, like engineers and financial analysts.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 17, 2015)

I used to want to move out of the US, possibly into the UK. 
Then I met people around the world, including Brazil, France, Sweden, and even the UK. They all want to move to the US for one reason or another, whether it be to escape a dying economy, corrupt government, or even just lack of ability to have a pet fox. 
I heard Canada is nice, though. My only complaint would be the cold, but if I move to a southern Canadian province, the weather would probably be similar to the weather I already get in northeast Ohio.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 17, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> I'd like to leave the US too, I hear there is a high demand for IT people over in EU.
> 
> I feel like I am going to have to start looking for a new job soon if business does not pick up. I want to spin that into a positive of finding something in my field, but background checks are my worst enemy at the moment.
> 
> Confession: I feel stuck.



I understand things are much easier if you can get a discharge.

I took a bunch of something or other last night...


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 17, 2015)

I confess that the US is not that bad compared to other places, and you should probably consider yourselves lucky.
It's not good, but for the most part it is not as bad as a good deal of places on Earth for quality of life.


So last night. 
Yesterday I felt better than I had during all my life, a feeling that usually only comes from being out in nature for awhile. I also felt imaginative, creative, alive. It was amazing.

I thought I could safely channel that imagination into hypnosis without consequence (recieving end), a kind of play in my mind that when I'm done goes away. That it wouldn't hurt me like before when I was addicted to it.

I don't know whether it's my fear, my thinking that something has happened, but I do not feel wonderful today. It is sad.


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 17, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I understand things are much easier if you can get a discharge.
> 
> I took a bunch of something or other last night...



Getting discharged is a bit difficult when you are the best employee out of the two in the business >_< Though getting discharged would be fantastic, that would only be a temporary fix. 
Don't get me wrong, I love my job and what I do, but not having enough work to keep myself afloat is a bit stressing. 

Also, what did you take? xD


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 17, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> I try to give the impression IRL that I like to kill people just to mess around with people.



People seem to think the same of me...I mean, I once mentioned that human blood has a very distinct and unforgettable odor and everyone assumed I murder people in my basement...even though I was actually working as an EMT at the time D:


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I used to want to move out of the US, possibly into the UK.
> Then I met people around the world, including Brazil, France, Sweden, and even the UK. They all want to move to the US for one reason or another, whether it be to escape a dying economy, corrupt government, or even just lack of ability to have a pet fox.
> I heard Canada is nice, though. My only complaint would be the cold, but if I move to a southern Canadian province, the weather would probably be similar to the weather I already get in northeast Ohio.



If you move to Canada's dick aka the most very southern point, you'll get weather near-identical to Ohio, but if you go up to the more populated areas like London, Toronto, Sarnia, you're obviously going to experience colder, snowier weather. Further than Toronto like up near Montreal and you're going too north.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southwestern_Ontario


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 17, 2015)

OKAY, OKAY!!! I confess...I eat generic Takis from Walmart till I throw up red....their just so good!


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 17, 2015)

i want to move to Germany, but the only problem is i don't know what i'd be getting into but if its anything like what i think it is, i don't feel like having to know two languages


----------



## Luki (Mar 17, 2015)

Jabberwocky said:


> I confess that I think you're ignorant just because you live in another country. The US is great! It's nice to be living in a society where people of color are discriminated, college costs are crippling, healthcare doesn't cover that much, and the chances of getting jobs getting lower every month, and not to mention that livable wages are very hard to come by.
> So yeah, like, I totes won the lottery by being here.
> Boo fucking hoo, smartass.


Gee, someone seems riled up. What's with the agression?

My point is that your range of opportunities in life is greater by default for being born there. Like it or not, you are the "center of the world", the big superpower. You have access to a great deal of things. You even went to the damn moon!
I feel silly having to point out things such as discrimination and economic struggle obviously exist everywhere, and the in US's case, it seems fairly apparent that positives surpass negatives.
 I should have worded it differently and put it as "one of the least worst places you could be".


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 17, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i want to move to Germany, but the only problem is i don't know what i'd be getting into but if its anything like what i think it is, i don't feel like having to know two languages



If you want to live here, you'll have to learn a bit german yeah ^^

But just being here for holidays, you can speak english. The most people can speak english here.


----------



## Amiir (Mar 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> Gee, someone seems riled up. What's with the agression?



I thought the same. It was truly unnecessary to get pissed so
Every state has its problems, let's not turn this talk into a self-pity competition on whom lives in the worst country. Seriously, it's ridiculous. There are faaaaaaaaaar worse issues that countries we live in thankfully don't have. We're bloody lucky to be where we are

I'm actually pretty facilitated with the whole language thing so it shouldn't be too hard to access other states. Hell, I even have dutch citizenship thanks to my mother so I can go to the Netherlands whenever I want. I know 5 languages, albeit in very different amounts, which include english, some decent dutch, very little spanish and even less french. Srsly I can barely speak french. Plus there's my mother language but I don't wanna reveal it here. Still have that extra oomph though. I'm lucky


----------



## Kleric (Mar 17, 2015)

Holidays always make me feel alone in the world.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 17, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Holidays always make me feel alone in the world.



It's good to be alone.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> It's good to be alone.


It gets boring after 19 years. :|


----------



## Ieono (Mar 17, 2015)

I enjoy seeing how other people respond to various things. It excites me when their responses are especially passionate.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I enjoy seeing how other people respond to various things. It excites me when their responses are especially passionate.



I don't know how to respond to that


----------



## Astus (Mar 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I enjoy seeing how other people respond to various things. It excites me when their responses are especially passionate.



Same..  it just brings out some strange satisfaction that I can't really pinpoint


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 17, 2015)

Release of certain feel-good hormones?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 17, 2015)

I confess I've kept comparing myself to other fellow classmates since the moment I discovered I could excell at studies. In my worst moments, my instincts lead me to underestimating people.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 18, 2015)

i guess it's not a secret anymore that i hate myself but i do and i confess that every time i admit it i feel a little better and it's nice to pretend like people have some right to care. to those who do, you don't have to. you shouldn't have to. i like feeling open about these things.

i've been talking to someone about all of this, and i think it's going to take a long time before i'm able to see anything in myself. i never really thought there was that much wrong because i felt "happy" during the day when something didn't go wrong, but now i think that really doesn't mean anything, i think almost all of my social interaction has become a coping mechanism of some sort (not as if to say interaction in itself doesn't have some sort of psychological justification for it, more so that i act the way i do to cope with the fact that i feel inadequate...probably emphasized by the fact that if i get a chance to make a joke about how awful i am, i almost always take it), but i don't want that to permanently be the case. i am in a state where i want to kill myself, and i've been thinking about that and i think i really do mean it, and really do want to kill myself, or at the least drop out of school and abandon my home. i feel like i've been weirdly open about this because i feel more comfortable pushing people out. 

in all regards, i feel kind of calm right now. i felt very tense before and wanted to get up and hurt myself (i just wish there was a way to do it quietly or without making a mess...and the only options aren't enough to feel okay) but i feel a little more comfortable openly admitting all of this.

but maybe it's the fact that i feel good saying i hate myself. that feels good, that feels right. and maybe this is all part of the problem, that i feel so good seeing myself as worthless. but honestly right now i just want to say it all.

this feels like an apology honestly. a way of saying "i'm sorry for being the person i am, i agree with you if you feel i am not a good person", because i feel deep down a certain level of certainty that i should get rid of myself.

i wanna change and be okay, but i need to be good enough first.

feels trip over. goodnight.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 18, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> it's nice to pretend like people have some right to care. to those who do, you don't have to. you shouldn't have to.



Those who do do so because they are fellow human beings.* It is our responsibility to care.*


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 18, 2015)

My stress has been exceptionally high today. Hope it will go away soon, with spring break coming and all.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 18, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> *It is our responsibility to care.*


we only care to an extent. not everyone can be completely caring of others; I am one of those people. If something feels important enough for me, I will care. If it's not important, then I don't. It's better this way since I avoid any unecessary anxiety and stress.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jabberwocky said:


> we only care to an extent. not everyone can be completely caring of others; I am one of those people. If something feels important enough for me, I will care. If it's not important, then I don't. It's better this way since I avoid any unecessary anxiety and stress.



This is true, some people can't take more than they already have.  Those of us who can should.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 18, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> This is true, some people can't take more than they already have.  Those of us who can should.



then good. keep doing what you do.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2015)

Avocado is bland and IDK why I like it so much


----------



## Ieono (Mar 18, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Those of us who can should.



Why?

I find it strange that people make comments like these, and yet there are literally billions of people suffering on this Earth. It's impossible to care about that much suffering. I think it is superficial caring, and that's not caring at all. If you aren't actively going out of your way to help someone, how can you say you care about them?


----------



## Chuchi (Mar 18, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...



I guess it can be said that, in the least, you've come to peace with these issues?
Still, that being said, you are worth more than you might think of yourself. There are people who care about you, who like you and love you for who you are. 
If you want to change, change because you want to, but I sincerely hope this peace you've found in hating yourself is only temporary, and you'll overcome it. I know it might not seem like a trial to you, but hating yourself is toxic. 
The longer you go hating yourself, the harder it is for others to love you, because you're nothing but venom in the face of their attempts. At least, these have been my own experiences. 




Ieono said:


> Why?
> 
> I find it strange that people make comments like these, and yet there are literally billions of people suffering on this Earth. It's impossible to care about that much suffering. I think it is superficial caring, and that's not caring at all. If you aren't actively going out of your way to help someone, how can you say you care about them?



While that might be true in most cases, Ian (isuckatdrawing) is an individual who does go out of his way to help someone, as much as its in his power to do so. So while I might agree with you in general that most who say they care only care to an extent or are blind to the greater suffering that is out there, I don't think it's fair to call out or claim that an individual stating they do care is being fake or superficial. 
If you've no knowledge of that person and their intentions, how can you claim to know either?

I realize you might have been generalizing, and may not have been speaking directly about Ian, but it should be said that there are people out there who genuinely care about the plight of others, even when they have no personal connection to them themselves, other than being fellow human beings. 
It's come up a few times that fellow members of FAF have fallen on hardship, and others have come to their aid, people who have never met face to face but still cared enough to help, some of those same people giving help despite their own troubles. It's not always superficial, is all I mean to say.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i want to move to Germany, but the only problem is i don't know what i'd be getting into but if its anything like what i think it is, i don't feel like having to know two languages



Deutsch ist leicht zu lernen


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Why?
> 
> I find it strange that people make comments like these, and yet there are literally billions of people suffering on this Earth. It's impossible to care about that much suffering.



Caring means that I would end it all if I could. I can only help those with whom I have direct contact.

Those who are suffering as Evan does are the ones I can help the best.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 18, 2015)

Tbh, I sometimes think Ieono is a huge douche.
Not all the time, but sometimes.
Doesn't mean I still don't like him, just, he frustrates me at times.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Tbh, I sometimes think Ieono is a huge douche.
> Not all the time, but sometimes.
> Doesn't mean I still don't like him, just, he frustrates me at times.



You don't have to like me. I don't care if others like me or not. There are many here I don't like, so I just ignore them...

I was speaking of people in general...I'm bad at using the conversationally-plural "you." So uneducated-like, kwehehe.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2015)

In German we don't say "I love you" we say "Fick mich in den Arsch und ScheiÃŸe in mein Mund" and I think that's so romantic.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I've kept comparing myself to other fellow classmates since the moment I discovered I could excell at studies. In my worst moments, my instincts lead me to underestimating people.



That's naturally what happens when you have proof of your superiority over other people in a specific capacity. I think it can only inspire you to keep doing well, as long as you don't gain hubris because of it.

I especially like it when I meet someone who is even better than me at something I thought I was so pro at. It only makes me be all competitive and improve even more.


----------



## Matt Conner (Mar 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> In German we don't say "I love you" we say "Fick mich in den Arsch und ScheiÃŸe in mein Mund" and I think that's so romantic.


Can confirm is the most romantic thing I've ever heard or read in my life, It's gr8 m8, I r8 it 8/8


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 18, 2015)

Ieono said:


> That's naturally what happens when you have proof of your superiority over other people in a specific capacity. I think it can only inspire you to keep doing well, as long as you don't gain hubris because of it.
> 
> I especially like it when I meet someone who is even better than me at something I thought I was so pro at. It only makes me be all competitive and improve even more.


I agree with the second part, but the way the first is worded makes me very wary.

I confess I'm kinda glad I'm homesick today; not going to the psychiatrist and having the morning for own little pleasures, even if I've been in kind of a disastrous state of mind, feels great. Ahhh, I could stay homesick for the whole week, it'd be wonderful; thing is, though, that I don't get to see my friends and acquitances if I do. On the other hand, I've no reason to buy candy and stuff if I stay at home all day long, and I get to listen to all the music I want. I feel like being lazy; I needed this, I really did need this confirmation that I'm not indestructible and that it's okay to have fun... now if this really did translate into a better work ethic, I'd be much happier. Oh, how I miss my old childish self who actually saw value in knowledge for knowledge's sake. I'm on my way to becoming a jaded young adult, always burning through stages later than most people. Oh well, sing it Joan, sing a happy melody for me!

Lately, I've felt like being rude and cynical, and like refusing to help people much, and like telling people how little I actually care for them, and making them dislike me at least a little. I care for nobody, least of all myself... and yet, that's a bit of a lie; I actually care, I've just been caring less and less, especially for myself. Ultimately, all of this traces back to academics and perfectionism, why do I care so much about that? What am I looking for in it? Have I maybe just realised that my teachers are all useless (with a few exceptions) and that the education I'm getting is far from being the best? Must I really make my own way from now on?! How boring and hard that sounds. And yet, it wasn't like so back in the day... but back in the day I was just the teachers' petit parrot and the bookworm, it was easy because I didn't really have to do anything entirely for myself, everything was in the textbooks. In Uni, there are no textbooks, much less in a career like ours.

I don't know, I've quietly begun to hate my life and my issues, but I haven't worked on them. It's not like I'm making up for all the fun I missed when I studied as a child... it's just that it's not comforting to learn anymore, even if it really should be. It didn't use to be like this until after my first semester in my first Uni. What happened then?

EDIT:
*Re-reads his own self-indulgent wall of text*
Sometimes, it's liberating to act like a terrible person. I should do it more often (procuring to harm no one, of course).


----------



## Amiir (Mar 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> In German we don't say "I love you" we say "Fick mich in den Arsch und ScheiÃŸe in mein Mund" and I think that's so romantic.



Fuck me in the ass and shit in my mouth: best pickup line yet


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 18, 2015)

...well, I apparently go mute if a situation is...unnatural and different. But also happens when I get yelled at or depressed

Being mute is weird, it's like people ask you things and even if you did try to open your mouth to speak words dont come out .-. ...and you really want to respond but you can't bring yourself to at all.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 18, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Also, what did you take? xD



That was a thinly veiled reference to a suicide attempt. I am posting this here for a reason, not because I want to. I feel bad enough about it already, ok? It won't happen again. I don't need a lot of attention, like I said I didn't exactly want to post this.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Attention or not, That sounds terrible and I'm glad you're better and if not I hope you will be.

OT: I wear my clothes inside out and backwards a lot unintentionally. Underwear included. I'm terrible with that sort of thing sometimes.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 18, 2015)

D:
Why is everyone so sad and willing to end themselves? I really wish I could go out, find them and make their lives worth living somehow. 
Damn my poor efficacy of doing so...


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> In German we don't say "I love you" we say "Fick mich in den Arsch und ScheiÃŸe in mein Mund" and I think that's so romantic.



Dafaq you're german?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Dafaq you're german?



That one was just run through Google translate, but I changed some words around because it didn't make sense to me the way Google typed it

The other German post I made was typed by me

EDIT: here, i typed something for you
Nein, ich nicht Deutsch, ich liebe einfach ScheiÃŸe in mein Mund

I hope I got that right


(My mom was German though. I was making a joke)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

I overate today. I now feel like a blimp.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 18, 2015)

Kleric said:


> D:
> Why is everyone so sad and willing to end themselves? I really wish I could go out, find them and make their lives worth living somehow.
> Damn my poor efficacy of doing so...



Sadly, that battle isn't for you, but showing people that they are cared about and loved goes a long way to preventing it.

Related confession: I nearly took my life 3 years ago. Like, VERY closely did so. Only thing that stopped me was the thought of hurting my then girlfriend (now wife). To this day, I have an immensely difficult time not viewing the time that has passed since then and the years ahead me as a boon from her. If she wasn't in my life then, I would have not stopped myself (I know this for a fact). As such, I feel like my life is in her debt.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Sadly, that battle isn't for you, but showing people that they are cared about and loved goes a long way to preventing it.
> 
> Related confession: I nearly took my life 3 years ago. Like, VERY closely did so. Only thing that stopped me was the thought of hurting my then girlfriend (now wife). To this day, I have an immensely difficult time not viewing the time that has passed since then and the years ahead me as a boon from her. If she wasn't in my life then, I would have not stopped myself (I know this for a fact). As such, I feel like my life is in her debt.



Wait, are you married?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 18, 2015)

No, he and his wife arent married :V


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Wait, are you married?



Yeah, been married about a year. We don't see eye to eye on much, but we do love each other.


----------



## BRN (Mar 18, 2015)

That just makes me want to flirt with you more, sergalbutt.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 18, 2015)

BRN said:


> That just makes me want to flirt with you more, sergalbutt.



Don't make me blush too much! ^_^

Yeah, I'm the perv/wierdo in the relationship and she's as straight as Damascus steel. She doesn't care for adult materials, furries, hentai, or anything that's "uncouth." She's also not geeky whatsoever and tends to prefer watching home improvement shows and looking at architecture. And I'm bisexual (which she knows and accepts) and she's straight hetero. It's the classic complementary/mismatched couple.

 I do love her though, but I wish she'd stop being so tightly wound and relax a bit.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 18, 2015)

I may get in trouble for saying this, but whenever someone says "pansexual", I think of Videogamedunkey's quote in one of his videos, where he was jokingly reading profiles on a dating site. He says, "I'm a pansexual, meaning I like having sex with a frying pan." Not the most accurate definition, I know, but it makes me crack up. I'm sorry if I offended anyone here.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2015)

idk man whenever you talk about this chick it sounds like you secretly have disdain for her and shrug it off as "heh, she's just unique, yknow???"
no offense but she sounds like a total ball-buster.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 18, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I may get in trouble for saying this, but whenever someone says "pansexual", I think of Videogamedunkey's quote in one of his videos, where he was jokingly reading profiles on a dating site. He says, "I'm a pansexual, meaning I like having sex with a frying pan." Not the most accurate definition, I know, but it makes me crack up. I'm sorry if I offended anyone here.



Nah, you're good. 



Volkodav said:


> idk man whenever you talk about this chick it sounds like you secretly have disdain for her and shrug it off as "heh, she's just unique, yknow???"
> no offense but she sounds like a total ball-buster.



I run my mouth off a lot about people, sadly. And yes, she can be a ball-buster, but the thing is that we do deeply care for each other and she treats me incredibly and loves me deeply. It's just frustrating when I want her to relax or enjoy herself and she's still being a 100% pragmatist. And there are things we do share - we both love nature and a lot of the same things.

Regardless, it's a complicated situation. But there is love. And that love is one of the few things I can admit in my life is entirely sincere.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Yeah, been married about a year. We don't see eye to eye on much, but we do love each other.



I didn't even know xD
I think I'll stop flirting now ahhaha


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I confess I thought Ieono's 'sona in his avatar was holding a magician's wand until I got curious enough, stalked his profile,  found the picture and realized it was a paintbrush. That's cool, too.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 18, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I confess I thought Ieono's 'sona in his avatar was holding a magician's wand until I got curious enough, stalked his profile,  found the picture and realized it was a paintbrush. That's cool, too.



I thought it was a microphone to belt out some jammin' lyrics

or a vibrator


----------



## Feste (Mar 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I run my mouth off a lot about people, sadly. And yes, she can be a ball-buster, but the thing is that we do deeply care for each other and she treats me incredibly and loves me deeply. It's just frustrating when I want her to relax or enjoy herself and she's still being a 100% pragmatist. And there are things we do share - we both love nature and a lot of the same things.
> 
> Regardless, it's a complicated situation. But there is love. And that love is one of the few things I can admit in my life is entirely sincere.



I've always wanted to understand that kind of love. I'm not even sure I can imagine it, but it sounds beautiful and kind of heartbreaking.

While I really hate being fat, I do like how it helps my ability to withstand the heat. Although I may also have heat superpowers, I'm not quite sure :v.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 18, 2015)

I've actually had some qualms about playing video games recently.

I haven't been able to just sit down and play them since last week. Might be for the better. Maybe I can focus on more important things with that time.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 18, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 18, 2015)

Feste said:


> I've always wanted to understand that kind of love. I'm not even sure I can imagine it, but it sounds beautiful and kind of heartbreaking.
> 
> While I really hate being fat, I do like how it helps my ability to withstand the heat. Although I may also have heat superpowers, I'm not quite sure :v.



It's actually pretty terrifying, that level of love. I've loved before in the past (romantically or otherwise) but not with this level of intensity. And I've been through a LOT of relationships (I can be very difficult; I'm generally attracted to damaged people, etc, etc, etc). And it's not that dumb honeymoon "omg you're perfect!" love. It's more realistic but insurmountable. It's hard to explain, but it can be scary how much of a hold it can have on you.

And you will understand a love like that, someday. It sneaks up on you. You don't recognize its tremendous hold on you until it becomes a thing.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 18, 2015)

I talk to myself way too much. I am a bit crazy, but then again, being normal is highly overrated.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 18, 2015)

I get upset at little things sometimes, and often times, I feel petty afterwards.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 18, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> And it's not that dumb honeymoon "omg you're perfect!" love.



This one stray comment led me to look up and discover the honeymoon phase, which disturbingly seems rather similar to my current, very discreet relationship with an undisclosed individual. Honestly, I've picked my brain for anything that I was ever like, "um, _no me gusta,_" towards, but those pickings are slim. I mean, considering my mentality was to wait for someone who I had optimal chemistry and camaraderie with, that's not surprising, but I think even if we'd waited longer, the honeymoon phase would have just been initial excitement like "yay it's official" and it'd still have been that base of friendship we have had. That's all the two of us see a relationship as: the best kind of friendship. It is open, it is honest, it is raw and real. I like how we can discuss each other's "flaws" and if they are or are not such. Not going to cite specific examples, but in some instances, those traits one perceived in their being as negative, the other felt was a strength. It is not always that way, but flaws are either not perceived as such, fully accepted or met with a compromise. I feel like that sort of second opinion is valuable if it is honest and reasonable.

So what I am saying is, I cannot discern whether the honeymoon phase is in effect here, or if we are genuinely exhibiting signs of compatibility. The articles I read said that some relationships maintain the same level of intimacy and satisfaction throughout their course instead of steadily declining. I mean, that's kind of a "duh" thing to say when you look at it, but this is something I am marginally concerned about, because the maximum duration of the honeymoon period according to said articles is just under 2 years, and to invest that much time for something to ultimately be for naught would be very devastating.

Of course, I'm fairly confident we have a solid foundation, but there's always cracks in the mortar somewhere.

Oooh, big confession. Sorry for the word walls. Sure you've read bigger, though.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

I regularly post longer stuff than this, Egg, so it's fine. 

And there is nothing wrong with a honeymoon phase. Collectively, it's used to describe that sense of freshness or excitement when coming to different milestones in a relationship. What matters is that the connection is real. From what you described, you and your partner have something good going on and it runs deeper than getting all hot-and-bothered. As long as you can look at your relationship objectively and recognize that it runs on more than libido (which could last forever or a few short weeks) then you're in a good place.

In short, don't worry so much about it. Be friends and feel free to get all hot and heavy whenever you please. Just make sure you establish a rapport that has substance. You're doing fine.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 19, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> That's all the two of us see a relationship as: the best kind of friendship. It is open, it is honest, it is raw and real. I like how we can discuss each other's "flaws" and if they are or are not such.



I think that specifically is a sign that what you two have is not an infatuation, so I think you're good to go from what I've seen.


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 19, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> That was a thinly veiled reference to a suicide attempt. I am posting this here for a reason, not because I want to. I feel bad enough about it already, ok? It won't happen again. I don't need a lot of attention, like I said I didn't exactly want to post this.


My apologies, I took the reference in the wrong context. Hope you are well.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

Hope you're doing okay, JTrekkie. If you want to talk at all, I know we'd all be there to listen.

*biggest of hugs to you*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm a failure at life.
And I can't even find the words to justify why.

I think I should stop being so flirtatious with every person I meet. Even if it doesn't look it, I'm very loyal to my boyfriend and...
Sometimes, it's kinda like hell because, mostly because of his family and home life, he doesn't get to come on Skype often and that's our only means of communication...
But I love him so much I could never bear to let him go...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

I wish I could be in a normal relationship but I can't because I like to fuckj too much and hate commitment


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm a failure at life.
> And I can't even find the words to justify why.
> 
> I think I should stop being so flirtatious with every person I meet. Even if it doesn't look it, I'm very loyal to my boyfriend and...
> ...



Dont worry bro.
He would understand it.
When I would have a girlfriend, I would still say: "Uh you're hot/pretty" to every pretty girl I meet


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

I am a MASSIVE flirt. It's hard for me to turn that switch off and since I'm bi it's pretty much a constant.


----------



## BRN (Mar 19, 2015)

Ryaht, bb, you got somethin' dripping off your snout there... let me get that for you.~â™ª

Eheh. I discovered love for the first time about two years back? I'd said "I love you" before, but it was that kind of high school-tier amiability. But jesus, shit, I guess I never expected what I found and didn't understand what it was until a friend of mine pointed it out to me. It was simultaneously an absolute inability to get his name out my head, and a total emotional dependence on validation from them.

I am -not- a weak character and I hated being so vulnerable, so in time I wrenched back my emotional stability, but holy hell! I spent more than a few nights tearing up to Snow Patrol songs. >_> 
Still got those close feelings though. Not sure it's love anymore, and not since the relationship fizzled out - religious issues n' such - but, y'know, _hey hey. _I'm still going to be looking out for that guy for as long as I know 'em, even if things didn't work out the way I genuinely wanted 'em to. Still, never been so sadistic to myself as when love was tearing me to pieces.


----------



## Luki (Mar 19, 2015)

Hm, I'm kind of envious of you guys who feel all mushy-mushy.

I've dated plenty before, but never have I come close to feeling like "I could never let them go!" or "love tears me apart!"

Maybe I'm just an ice witch :<


----------



## Amiir (Mar 19, 2015)

Deep relationships seem like too big a commitment to me. I'm not ready for that yet. For now I'm more interested in just sex


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 19, 2015)

Whenever I visit my family, the first person I greet is their puppy


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 19, 2015)

All the girls I like are taken, lesbians, or just not interested.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 19, 2015)

i have not woken up on time once in an extremely long time

i take 8 am classes next semester. we'll see how this goes...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 19, 2015)

God, I'm on a feels trip now.

We're all sad here...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> God, I'm on a feels trip now.
> 
> We're all sad here...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 19, 2015)

Feel trip to the movies. We watch the most depressing film we can find.


----------



## Astus (Mar 19, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> God, I'm on a feels trip now.
> 
> We're all sad here...



Life is full of sadness, it's sad really...


----------



## Kleric (Mar 19, 2015)

The feels can go suck my dick!
It's happy time!! 

*Starts singin' and dancing*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> The feels can go suck my dick!
> It's happy time!!
> 
> *Starts singin' and dancing*




I'll suck it


----------



## Kleric (Mar 19, 2015)

*Just keeps dancing*

OT: I confess I am intolerant to me ever being sad.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

I had a dream that Freddy Fazbear made me suck his dick and did that creepy laugh the whole time


----------



## KyryK (Mar 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'll suck it


So you're literally going to suck the happiness out of him?

I...don't think it works like that but you're free to try i guess.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

I wish I could experience the pleasure that sexual relations give others. **sigh** Asexual problems. =~=


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

Try masturbating


----------



## Kleric (Mar 19, 2015)

KyryK said:


> So you're literally going to suck the happiness out of him?
> 
> I...don't think it works like that but you're free to try i guess.


Silly KyryK! It isn't to be taken literally. It's just that having a dick in your mouth inherently makes you happy!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Try masturbating



Still doesn't do much for me. It's more like a chore than pleasure and I don't like chores.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

O hhhh. Sorry


----------



## KyryK (Mar 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Silly KyryK! It isn't to be taken literally. It's just that having a dick in your mouth inherently makes you happy!


Well i can't argue with that.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> O hhhh. Sorry



Nothing to apologize for! ^w^ I'll survive. Being the only male I can't say much about my family line though. Well...even if I was sexual I'd be Gay so...there goes the family line anyway.


----------



## Luki (Mar 19, 2015)

That's...an interesting user title, Volkodav >:T


----------



## Ieono (Mar 19, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Nothing to apologize for! ^w^ I'll survive. Being the only male I can't say much about my family line though. Well...even if I was sexual I'd be Gay so...there goes the family line anyway.



Sperm bank?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 19, 2015)

I never liked vacations. I've always felt more comfortable at home. I think its because vacations with my family were always a circus. My dad gets paranoid when off work, to the point where he can't stop talking about all the possible failures in our tight schedule. My mom vampirically needs stimulation and doesn't sleep till deep in the night, after having our room's TV blasting at midnight. My brothers an adrenaline junkie, so he insists we pack our days to the limit. And I, the only introvert in the family, has to ride along. For spring break, my week off from the public school hellhole, is being spent going to DC for the entire week, sleeping in a shitty motel room. I even have to share a bed with everyone. Our tours are set early as fuck, too, so i'll lose sleep. Usually when I object, my family plays the "muh experience" card. The only experience I can have out of a tight schedule and constant touring are sore feet and this fucking headache I've been having from stress at school. Now my time off is going to make it worse.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

Luki said:


> That's...an interesting user title, Volkodav >:T



I also go by woman of the night if you prefer that

im freddy fazbears cum dumpster


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 19, 2015)

I never learned to swim. Took lessons briefly as a kid, but I'm still not really any good at it.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 19, 2015)

~"Ma dal suo lucido fondo di lacca..."~

I made a slightly terrible presentation today (too many pauses, not very straightforward, and, damnit, I'm usually very good at this) and I'm kind of ashamed of that, but the teacher is not going to be harsh on it, I just know it... I confess that makes me a little angry. He's such a boring teacher...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> ~"Ma dal suo lucido fondo di lacca..."~
> 
> I made a slightly terrible presentation today (too many pauses, not very straightforward, and, damnit, I'm usually very good at this) and I'm kind of ashamed of that, but the teacher is not going to be harsh on it, I just know it... I confess that makes me a little angry. He's such a boring teacher...



Could be worse. Could be what I did today. Which is absentmindedly run a red light, crash into a commercial van (they're fine, they have a dent), and total your car...

Just remember, things COULD be worse.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Could be worse. Could be what I did today. Which is absentmindedly run a red light, crash into a commercial van (they're fine, they have a dent), and total your car...
> 
> Just remember, things COULD be worse.


O.O
...
That's... an entirely different level of worse (and on an entirely different field of life), but... Holy Mary, Restless, that's terrible.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

They're "fine" for now
Watch, in a week you'll be getting a call because the entire family and their dog has a "sore neck"


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

And that, Volk, is why my anus is permanently clenched until this is all over. I hit them going a mild 20 mph (the van was built like a beast and I BARELY clipped the back-end causing a flat and a small dent; they literally drove off once insurance was swapped), but I would not be shocked if I got some absurdist lawsuit back about the current night terrors the driver is suffering.

Again, all I can do is hope for the best and plan for the worst. Also, not having a car is real rough. At least I'm in Portland, so it's feasible for me to get a bike for a few hundred and travel via that for the relative future.

For today though? At least I got booze. All the insurance stuff is filed. Just sitting here playing the waiting game and putting whisky into my system.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 19, 2015)

May I suggest not resorting to alcohol this time at least? I'm not sure what your experience with it might be, but drinking may not actually aliviate your tension and stress. Or so I think... that said, I don't fully understand how alcohol works in these cases, so forgive me if I'm working from off base assumptions about you here.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm pretty sturdy when it comes to drinks. Also, I phrased that a tad too dramatically. More than anything, I'm gently sipping on some whisky and doing car research and making sure I'm fully covered by my insurance.

I appreciate your concern though! Honestly, tonight is just a low-key night. Tomorrow I'll try to narrow down my car research, have some sushi from a damn good food truck a few miles away, and figure this stuff out in full. For now though, I'm just trying to unwind from today's stellar fuck-up.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 19, 2015)

Ah, good to know, then c:
 You go, Restless! I hope you get out of this soon enough.

So confession, uhmmmmm... 
*Sighs*
I guess it's up for someone else to confess something... I could actually confess something, but there's a few things I REALLY do not feel like sharing publicy.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 19, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> *Sighs*
> I guess it's up for someone else to confess something... I could actually confess something, but there's a few things I REALLY do not feel like sharing publicy.


Do you perhaps need to get it off your back privately? I am of the listening material. :0

OT: I confess I find it hard to proudly accept compliments, gifts, or kind gestures towards me. :|


----------



## Ieono (Mar 19, 2015)

I have been spending waaaay too much time on this site. I'm surprised, since nothing stands out about it. Guess I'm just a bit addicted to posting. Gotta reach 1000 posts!!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 19, 2015)

I confess I'm very, very, very, very distant from all and every political discussions. I confess I haven't been following politics lately. I've rarely followed politics in my life. I don't know if I'll ever correct that in my life.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 19, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I'm very, very, very, very distant from all and every political discussions. I confess I haven't been following politics lately. I've rarely followed politics in my life. I don't if I'll ever correct that in my life.



Keep it that way, you are avoiding a lot of shit


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 19, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Keep it that way, you are avoiding a lot of shit


On the other hand, if I don't know what's going on, how can I begin to do even small things for my community? (Granted, I'm too much of a coward to do that, but I perceive it as something that has to be done for the good of everybody).


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

I know i need to stop skin-picking but ive been trying for years and cant
i have three infected scabs now 
idk what to do.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm making rotisserie pizza


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm making rotisserie pizza



Wait,that's a thing?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/eNb1XcWh.jpg

Yep


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> http://i.imgur.com/eNb1XcWh.jpg
> 
> Yep




Oh one of those Pizza makers.
I was really confused when you said rotisserie considering
those are just metal rods you cook your food on.
Rotisserie chicken and what not.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rotisserie chicken on a pizza would have been nice. 
But no, you had to disappoint me with a plain pepperoni pizza. 
You fucking disgrace. Hand me your pizza making license, you are not deserving of the title of Rotisserie chicken pizza maker.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 19, 2015)

We don't use peperoni on our pizzas here, we use 'cantimpalo', and it's amazing


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

i pictured a pizza stuck on a skewer 'cause this is the rotisserie I have
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71SLFNKdKIL._SL1000_.jpg


----------



## Ieono (Mar 19, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> We don't use peperoni on our pizzas here, we use 'cantimpalo', and it's amazing



Ha, and this whole time I thought cantimpalo was just spanish for pepperoni...


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i pictured a pizza stuck on a skewer 'cause this is the rotisserie I have
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71SLFNKdKIL._SL1000_.jpg



Thank you I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 19, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Ha, and this whole time I thought cantimpalo was just spanish for pepperoni...


The hell? Never heard that term befo-
*Quick google search*
Yeah, it's a Spaniard term, chorizo de cantimpalo. And if it is what I think it is, it does not taste quite the same as pepperoni (which, over here, we do call pepperoni).


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

Why does Acne cream have to hurt so fucking much?
I wish I didn't have such sensitive skin.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Why does Acne cream have to hurt so fucking much?
> I wish I didn't have such sensitive skin.



What brand is it and what are the active ingredients?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What brand is it and what are the active ingredients?



Clearâ€¢Zit
I'm guessing it's the Benzyl peroxide that's in it,that's why I said I wish I didn't
have such sensitive skin.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 19, 2015)

I have no fucking clue why I come here when I have no real interest in furry culture and can make sardonic posts anywhere on the goddamn internet. Well Almost, there are a few places where I am no longer welcome.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> I have no fucking clue why I come here when I have no real interest in furry culture and can make sardonic posts anywhere on the goddamn internet. Well Almost, there are a few places where I am no longer welcome.



You've got to have a place to fall back on in times of slow activity I suppose.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 19, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Clearâ€¢Zit
> I'm guessing it's the Benzyl peroxide that's in it,that's why I said I wish I didn't
> have such sensitive skin.



Hmmmm
Ever heard of Cetaphil? I use that and it doesn't make my face burn after


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 19, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You've got to have a place to fall back on in times of slow activity I suppose.


I suppose, But I still pop by even though I am damn busy. It's bizarre.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hmmmm
> Ever heard of Cetaphil? I use that and it doesn't make my face burn after



No I haven't heard of that,I'll have to look into it thank you.
This stuff feels horrid,when I take it off after you can actually see where the cream was at because it's so red.




Jack Arclight said:


> I suppose, But I still pop by even though I am damn busy. It's bizarre.



Guilty pleasure.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 20, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Guilty pleasure.


I suppose I just like how my disposition is accepted here, and people don't take shit too seriously or personally. (and back when people do it was hilarious ahh the old days where we argued with closet zoophiles and pedos.)


----------



## Hewge (Mar 20, 2015)

I was thinking about using FA again. But now? I guess not.

Oh well


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 20, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> I suppose I just like how my disposition is accepted here, and people don't take shit too seriously or personally. (and back when people do it was hilarious ahh the old days where we argued with closet zoophiles and pedos.)



I can understand that,people are pretty accepting here to a degree.
Some people take that privilege a bit too far and it irks me to a point 
but for the most part FA is a pretty relaxing place.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 20, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I can understand that,people are pretty accepting here to a degree.
> Some people take that privilege a bit too far and it irks me to a point
> but for the most part FA is a pretty relaxing place.


FA? Less so. FAF? That's fine.
FA to me comes across as a mix of Deviant art, Myspace, and Mental Illness along with all the bullshit that follows.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 20, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> FA? Less so. FAF? That's fine.
> FA to me comes across as a mix of Deviant art, Myspace, and Mental Illness along with all the bullshit that follows.



Ah sorry I keep forgetting it's FAF for here,I just sorta see this as another part of the main site.
The main site can be a bit of a cluster-fuck that's for sure though,I agree with you on that.


Anyways,I confess that I've become far more obsessed with FNAF then I thought I would be.


----------



## BRN (Mar 20, 2015)

I saw a picture of someone holding a dick and slathering it with chocolate sauce today, and became insanely jealous. I don't normally but that was one hell of a FINE d


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

i saw a video of a guy drinking a cup of piss in the bathroom of a gay bar


----------



## Ieono (Mar 20, 2015)

When I look back on my college days, it was the humanities/arts  professors that inspired me the most. I rarely found any math/science professors that were very passionate/inspiring. I can name 2 out of like 20 or so. If I would have met more interesting STEM professors during my first degree, I would have changed majors and saved a lot of money instead of getting a second degree...


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 20, 2015)

My grandmother had to go to the hospital again for a second time.
The first time she had a really bad flu which ended up putting her on oxygen and a nebulizer again.
She's been trying an inhaler but apparently she's been getting really bad anxiety attacks now because her body freaks out when she's not getting enough oxygen so she doesn't understand why.
But yeah,I don't know if she's out yet but she's being treated for her anxiety and stuff and hopefully they'll get everything else sorted out.
She's just at that age where even one little thing could put her down and it's scary.


----------



## Amiir (Mar 20, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> ~"Ma dal suo lucido fondo di lacca..."~



What's that from?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

According to my brother, he got a sexually transmitted infection, and, I feel no sympathy for him.
If he wants to fuck around, he deserves it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 20, 2015)

Bastard or not I hope it's minor.



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> My grandmother had to go to the hospital again for a second time.
> The first time she had a really bad flu which ended up putting her on oxygen and a nebulizer again.
> She's been trying an inhaler but apparently she's been getting really bad anxiety attacks now because her body freaks out when she's not getting enough oxygen so she doesn't understand why.
> But yeah,I don't know if she's out yet but she's being treated for her anxiety and stuff and hopefully they'll get everything else sorted out.
> She's just at that age where even one little thing could put her down and it's scary.



That story sounds so familiar. I hope she gets well, sorry she has to go through that.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> According to my brother, he got a sexually transmitted infection, and, I feel no sympathy for him.
> If he wants to fuck around, he deserves it.



I think you should give him break, what's wrong with fucking? Should had used a condom though


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think you should give him break, what's wrong with fucking? Should had used a condom though



lol, he should have xD
I don't give him a break because he still doesn't do things for himself.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> lol, he should have xD
> I don't give him a break because he still doesn't do things for himself.



But that's unnecessary pressure for both of you


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> But that's unnecessary pressure for both of you



Blah, I know.
I honestly try not to talk to him too much because he just con't get up and do something for himself.
Sick or otherwise.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

Bevause fenrirs brother is a POS asshole and deserves that sort of punishment


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 20, 2015)

People that sleep around carelessly deserve whatever they get.

OT: Although I'm not sexual I confess that the thought of pleasing another man is still quite titillating.


----------



## Amiir (Mar 20, 2015)

Older brothers are such cunts. There's always someone who wants to prevail over the other, even for the pettiest things. Older brothers are the perfect exemplification of human arrogance and lust for power

Edit: ...And selfishness and infighting. Like, we belong to the same family, we're supposed to help each other out you prick


----------



## Luki (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh yes, older siblings are total devils personified. Pfft. Can't stand the sight of them. World could totally do without.

*is totally not the oldest sibling in the family*


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 20, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Bastard or not I hope it's minor.
> 
> 
> 
> That story sounds so familiar. I hope she gets well, sorry she has to go through that.






I posted before somewhere here about when she first went into the hospital with the flu,but other then that I posted about this on my Facebook only.
Thank you however,I hope she gets better too she's been through too much to keep getting thrown blows like this.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 20, 2015)

I hated being the youngest growing up. I always felt left out on most occasion . When with older friends, i was more of a liability than a guest, at the mercy of my older to let me stay with them.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I hated being the youngest growing up. I always felt left out on most occasion . When with older friends, i was more of a liability than a guest, at the mercy of my older to let me stay with them.



Don't worry bro.
I know these feels.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

I feel lucky because we never wanted to hang out as kids and were never forced to


----------



## Kleric (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I hated being the youngest growing up. I always felt left out on most occasion . When with older friends, i was more of a liability than a guest, at the mercy of my older to let me stay with them.


Being the youngest of 12, I know the feeling quite well.
I am rather disconnected from all of them... I can't relate to any of my siblings. :|


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 20, 2015)

Luki said:


> Oh yes, older siblings are total devils personified. Pfft. Can't stand the sight of them. World could totally do without.
> 
> *is totally not the oldest sibling in the family*



I'm actually a pretty good eldest sibling. I don't have my shit together and I'm rather selfish in general (or so people would claim), but I had to be the mediator in my parent's failing marriage since I was 8 so I'm pretty good at looking after people emotionally and being civil.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 20, 2015)

I have 2 little brothers (14 and 10) and 1 little sister (5). The 13 year old likes to bully the 10 year old, but he never bothers me, probably because I'm twice his size


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> According to my brother, he got a sexually transmitted infection, and, I feel no sympathy for him.
> If he wants to fuck around, he deserves it.



 That reminds me of how people said gays deserved to get aids and die. 

Shame on you.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Mar 20, 2015)

I saw that this was page 420 and I had to notice it for you people...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Xela-Dasi said:


> I saw that this was page 420 and I had to notice it for you people...



I was about to say it.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 20, 2015)

What's convenient about the # 420? :0


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

[yt]shCYA2J-De8[/yt]


----------



## Kleric (Mar 20, 2015)

._.


This world confuses me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Kleric said:


> ._.
> 
> 
> This world confuses me.



Then Kleric, let us dive into the world of pineapple and cat fur!


----------



## Kleric (Mar 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Then Kleric, let us dive into the world of pineapple and cat fur!


You mean the world of the Web-comic Prequel?.. nevermind.
Can I show you my party trick that involves a yoyo and a pineapple? :v


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You mean the world of the Web-comic Prequel?.. nevermind.
> Can I show you my party trick that involves a yoyo and a pineapple? :v


Only if the pineapple explodes.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 20, 2015)

Play some Bloons Tower Defense for that


----------



## Kleric (Mar 20, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Only if the pineapple explodes.


Do extremely obscene sexual acts on said-pineapple count as exploding? â˜º


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Do extremely obscene sexual acts on said-pineapple count as exploding? â˜º



Oh gawd, no. Go fuck your fruit somewhere else.


----------



## Astus (Mar 20, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> And that, Volk, is why my anus is permanently clenched until this is all over. I hit them going a mild 20 mph (the van was built like a beast and I BARELY clipped the back-end causing a flat and a small dent; they literally drove off once insurance was swapped), but I would not be shocked if I got some absurdist lawsuit back about the current night terrors the driver is suffering.
> 
> Again, all I can do is hope for the best and plan for the worst. Also, not having a car is real rough. At least I'm in Portland, so it's feasible for me to get a bike for a few hundred and travel via that for the relative future.
> 
> For today though? At least I got booze. All the insurance stuff is filed. Just sitting here playing the waiting game and putting whisky into my system.



I had rear ended a car that stopped short getting on a highway at about 5 mph (because I slammed on the brakes) and the driver claimed he was injured a week later; and there was only very minor damage, not to mention the airbags didn't deploy.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> I had rear ended a car that stopped short getting on a highway at about 5 mph (because I slammed on the brakes) and the driver claimed he was injured a week later; and there was only very minor damage, not to mention the airbags didn't deploy.



Wow wat a dick.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 20, 2015)

Never give anyone any litigious leverage over you, Fenrir. World's full of people who will gleefully take you for broke if they can.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Never give anyone any litigious leverage over you, Fenrir. World's full of people who will gleefully take you for broke if they can.



Sounds like my brother.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

My cousin hit some dude in his van and suddenly his entire family had sore necks, even family members who weren't even in the car.
Maybe they got contact-injuries?


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 21, 2015)

I once ate a pancake without Maple syrup.

That's my confession.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 21, 2015)

CobaltTheDragon said:


> I once ate a pancake without Maple syrup.
> 
> That's my confession.



I eat them and french toast without any syrup all the time. Too much sugar, otherwise.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2015)

you guys are fucking heathens
you might as well mix some water and flour and eat that out of a bowl


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 21, 2015)

My mom asked if I wanted a piano... I confess I was very tempted to say 'yes' after my recent experiences with one, but I still said 'no'.
Also, I'm starting to hate porn...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 21, 2015)

I've fapped to my character multiple times.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 21, 2015)

I had a dream where I died.
Where a tree fell on my house.
And ripped my body in half.
Which is actually a very real thing that could happen to me.


----------



## Astus (Mar 21, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> My mom asked if I wanted a piano... I confess I was very tempted to say 'yes' after my recent experiences with one, but I still said 'no'.
> Also, I'm starting to hate porn...



Lol I'm playing a piano right now...


----------



## Kleric (Mar 21, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I had a dream where I died.
> Where a tree fell on my house.
> And ripped my body in half.
> Which is actually a very real thing that could happen to me.


Oh hey! Me too! 
I've got a couple of big-ass trees on the side of my house leaning at an angle towards it. Conveniently, my room is upstairs on the side of the house where the trees are, and would be the first place it crushes if they were to ever fall.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 21, 2015)

4:20 right now, on the 420 page

This needs celebration 

...

I confess I won't be smoking pot |: I got to work

Also it's not longer page 421, fuck that


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 21, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> 4:20 right now, on the 420 page
> 
> This needs celebration
> 
> ...



The worst time for you to work D:


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2015)

There's a hot guy that works near me  but he's probably not gay
I'm sad.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't get the MLG memes, are they supposed to make zero sense?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm thinking hard about making a feraligatr fursuit head.
I don't plan on any meets or cons, but if the time comes...

...I'll be ready.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> There's a hot guy that works near me  but he's probably not gay
> I'm sad.



Make him gay?

I just learned my neighbour is bi.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Make him gay?


*sighs* ill try my hardest


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> *sighs* ill try my hardest



*pats your back* use the ghey magicks within you


----------



## Luki (Mar 21, 2015)

Today is one of those days which I feel fat.

I'm underweight, and yet, as much as I try to take my mind off of it,the day which I look at the mirror and  feel that I must lose more weight eventually comes. Or that I'm gaining some. And so I skip meals because I feel guilty x_x


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 22, 2015)

The thought of dropping out of college so I can pay all of my debt comforts me. Those are just stress thoughts, so I know I won't act on them, but still concerning to me.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 22, 2015)

I confess that since my car accident on wednesday I am fucking anxious when in a car. Don't even have to be behind a wheel. Just constantly feel that every moving object on the road is going to hit me 

Its not so much I'm afraid as I'm just skittish as hell. Really just want to stick to public transit or walking for a while


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 22, 2015)

I have come to accept that I may infact be gender fluid. All my life I have always thought that I wasn't fully male all the time, I never even knew it was such a thing for a long time. I have always felt that on days I wasn't male that I was female and that the mere sight of my body angered me. I have always thought about life as a woman but I know I will never go through with the operation, as much as half of me wants to be female I still at times enjoy being male. It is comforting coming to this conclusion as it feels it is one of the core issues of my depression.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 22, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I have come to accept that I may infact be gender fluid. All my life I have always thought that I wasn't fully male all the time, I never even knew it was such a thing for a long time. I have always felt that on days I wasn't male that I was female and that the mere sight of my body angered me. I have always thought about life as a woman but I know I will never go through with the operation, as much as half of me wants to be female I still at times enjoy being male. It is comforting coming to this conclusion as it feels it is one of the core issues of my depression.



I'm glad you are coming to accept yourself, really the only way to be happy


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 22, 2015)

Aw yeah,I've got a new job.
I'm going to be a mascot/sign holder for a furniture store.
I work Fridays,Saturdays and Sundays from 10am to 6pm.
This is going to be cool.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 22, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Aw yeah,I've got a new job.
> I'm going to be a mascot/sign holder for a furniture store.
> I work Fridays,Saturdays and Sundays from 10am to 6pm.
> This is going to be cool.



Hey, have fun and stay hydrated!

I still need a job. Just really hard to find one with my resume.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 22, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Hey, have fun and stay hydrated!
> 
> I still need a job. Just really hard to find one with my resume.




Thanks I hope this goes better then my last mascot job.
This is right on the street instead of my last job which was in a resort so
I'm sure it'll be way more fun.
The boss seems really nice and lenient about coming in for breaks and water when needed be so I'm happy about that.
It's an hour drive,but it's the best I can do right now.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm sitting up on my iPad in the dark with a headache , I don't want too go to sleep despite knowing I should and I'm going to Morocco on Tuesday so I should try to get better at all costs...or I can sit around on my ass in Morocco on my iPad on the balcony with a headache instead of diving into a freezing cold swimming pool and then getting free drinks....hmmm


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 22, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I confess that since my car accident on wednesday I am fucking anxious when in a car. Don't even have to be behind a wheel. Just constantly feel that every moving object on the road is going to hit me
> 
> Its not so much I'm afraid as I'm just skittish as hell. Really just want to stick to public transit or walking for a while



I understand. Take a break but don't let it get you down.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, I just need a bit of time away from behind the wheel. Was considering picking up a bicycle for the time being. Commuting via bike is far more feasible where I live than anyplace I've ever been to.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 22, 2015)

Bikes are great. I used to cycle everywhere back in America...*sigh* I miss the constant exercise. Never been in such great shape in my life than when I biked everywhere!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, right now I walk everywhere. On any given day, I walk anywhere from 3 miles to 10 miles. This doesn't including running with usually goes for about 7 miles.

I love it, but it just takes too much time if I don't have a solid route that is time efficient. So, the bike is looking pretty tempting as a purchase.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 22, 2015)

I confess that I only just learned about the Stonewall event that lead to the LGBT Civil Rights movement in the U.S.
At least I don't recall it being taught back in my High-school American History classes, whereas I just heard of it now in my Online College's U.S. History. :0


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 22, 2015)

They never spoke of it in any of my high school classes. Mind you it's been over a decade since I sat in a HS classroom so they may have changed that by now. One would hope.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 22, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> They never spoke of it in any of my high school classes. Mind you it's been over a decade since I sat in a HS classroom so they may have changed that by now. One would hope.


I actually don't think I've ever learned of it, but that was four years ago so I might have even forgot about it, especially considering I wasn't the most proactive in that US History class.

However, I don't recall much, if any, LGBT related curricula, and at some point in the Cold War they compress the material due to the density of the modern timeline. That's what I remember at leas.t


----------



## Ieono (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they don't discuss LGBT-anything in public high schools in America. Ha, I'd be surprised for sure, even now. College is the one place you learn about history and the humanities uncensored, since you're all adults there. 

Puritanical America doesn't want its youth corrupted by talk of gays and other perverts. :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 22, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't discuss LGBT-anything in public high schools in America. Ha, I'd be surprised for sure, even now.



I honestly would be too. There's _no_ way they'd be able to standardize it with the current politics.



A confession:

With all the music I do, one of those activities is drumline, and the type of group I'm involved with is in the WGI circuit which is much different from what a lot of people know, but anyways that's not important. I'm doing that, and this is my fifth season doing it and my first time with a group independent of my home school, and the regular season ended (only shows left are finals/championships). Honestly, I saw them today and they saw our show, and just listening to their show before, and seeing them all, and the people who are part of the institution makes me feel that it's not worth trying to consider being the one on the floor until I meet the age cap for performing, and perhaps it's more worthwhile teaching somewhere where I feel at home. I just don't really want to play as much as I want to make something better, and there are better groups out there, sure, but the only one I'd actually want to go to (on a whim) is out in California. My best shot is a group 4 hours away that I don't even like that much.

So in short, I think this is one example of something that was kinda making me feel a little weird before shifting. I'm a music ed (and hopefully eventually also a composition) major at my university, and for a while I almost felt like I took music ed because it was a "safe" degree; the one that would keep me afloat with better job opportunities and guarantee that I have the knowledge to teach just in case while I focus on performing/writing music. But the way this activity has been stigmatizing me makes me feel that maybe there is some desire to give information, and in my position focusing on giving others information would just interrupt a hierarchy. I want to listen more, find more in what is to be heard, and teach kids how to hear their surroundings.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 22, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I confess that I only just learned about the Stonewall event that lead to the LGBT Civil Rights movement in the U.S.
> At least I don't recall it being taught back in my High-school American History classes, whereas I just heard of it now in my Online College's U.S. History. :0



When we did definitions last year, it was there and we had to define it, but, our teacher never talked about it.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 22, 2015)

I hate when somebody splits my class for no real practical reason(in church).  I dislike the person for that.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 22, 2015)

Splits your what?


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry about that. I swore I wrote class, but it's fixed now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2015)

I broke the fundamental rule of cutting things with a knife, and put the point of a utility razor into the first joint of my thumb 2 days ago. It blew through the skin like it wasn't there, and hit something solid (cartilage?). The hole was too small to stitch, but deep enough to produce bloody air bubbles when I flexed the joint. Fortunately it's closed now and the pain is almost gone.


----------



## Mahigan (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a crippling neurologic condition that I should probably be on disability for, but I let my pride get in the way and keep working myself to death.  It's even stupid from a financial stand point, because I would be making $350 more take home pay a month from long term disability than I do from actually working.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 23, 2015)

Confession!!!! \o/
I have tried acting more feminine (such as the way I walk, sit and stand... sometimes talking). To my surprise it just feels right, my mood has definately lifted for the better and maybe eventually I can move onto clothing!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 23, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Confession!!!! \o/
> I have tried acting more feminine (such as the way I walk, sit and stand... sometimes talking). To my surprise it just feels right, my mood has definately lifted for the better and maybe eventually I can move onto clothing!



Yay!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a horrible dream. I feel sick to my stomach and i have a splitting headache
in my dream it was my friend and i, and we were talking to some lady who was keeping some boy hostage because she was sexually abusing him, and trying to negotiate with her to let him go didnt work because she started threatening us
so then we were running away cause she was sending someone after us, so we were avoiding all main streets (it was night time and there was no one out to begin with) and were in a parking lot hiding behind some boxes when we see a shape in the fog
it was a guy who abused me before and he was looking for us
so he comes up and grabs us and i tried to break his arm but it didnt phase him at all. He didnt say or do anything but apparently i knew somehow that he was going to rape me and then burn me? Burn words in my skin or something idk
so we escaped him and ran to my house and he's trying to get in, and at this point his friend arrived too and is looking st us through the window laughing
and then for some reason now im a dog in the dream and when the first guy finally breaks in the door, i go and maul him to death, and that was enough to send window-guy packing
i just have a splitting headache from jaw clenching jn my sleep now. I wish i could sleep normal


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a dream that a certain sexy fox had me wrapped up in his super-long tail <3


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 23, 2015)

@Voldokav

There might be tips for dealing with events such as these on sexual assualt victims websites, and veteran help pages.
I'm sorry it still haunts you.


@LGBT in US Highschools

In Oklahoma, where I have been, is very LGBT friendly. 
They don't teach it as part of any curriculum, because Oklahoma has reallllllly ignorant people at the highest level, misrepresenting alot of us.

Like, pretty sure we had LGBT groups in all my highschools, teachers were fine with it, people never gave me shit (though I seem straight, or used to alot more).

So could be worse, be like Kansas or something like that where they allow religion into public education, which sickens me.

We had to learn the roots, cultures, and beliefs of other religions, not be indoctrinated by christianity.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 23, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I had a horrible dream. I feel sick to my stomach and i have a splitting headache
> in my dream it was my friend and i, and we were talking to some lady who was keeping some boy hostage because she was sexually abusing him, and trying to negotiate with her to let him go didnt work because she started threatening us
> so then we were running away cause she was sending someone after us, so we were avoiding all main streets (it was night time and there was no one out to begin with) and were in a parking lot hiding behind some boxes when we see a shape in the fog
> it was a guy who abused me before and he was looking for us
> ...



Terrible things. Happens a lot?


----------



## nutty (Mar 23, 2015)

I confess I just finished reading through this entire thread.


----------



## Amiir (Mar 23, 2015)

I once had a dream in which I was in hunting gear, in a forest. At some point there's a bear, he sees me and charges. So he's right before me, he stands up on his hind legs and right before he attacks I shoot him with my rifle. 
So the dream ends, I wake up. My brother does too and at the same time he screams. Later that morning my mother asks him why he did. He replies that in his dream he had been shot.


----------



## Gator (Mar 23, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I once had a dream in which I was in hunting gear, in a forest. At some point there's a bear, he sees me and charges. So he's right before me, he stands up on his hind legs and right before he attacks I shoot him with my rifle.
> So the dream ends, I wake up. My brother does too and at the same time he screams. Later that morning my mother asks him why he did. He replies that in his dream he had been shot.



so that's why there's never any honey left in the cabinet...  


i confess i ate an entire box (10 count) of marshmallow peeps yesterday.  i am ashamed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 23, 2015)

nutty said:


> I confess I just finished reading through this entire thread.



Was it worth it?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 23, 2015)

No need for discussions. Im getting a LGD and that will be that


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2015)

I watched Frozen and thought that the plot was something more fitting for a direct-to-video Ernest film. Disney has done, and could have done much better.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 23, 2015)

Frozen was overrated shit


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2015)

Frozen, along with Spongebob, is an insult to humanity and the concept of human decency.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 23, 2015)

But Spongebob up to the first movie was awesome


----------



## Inpw (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm a roller coaster enthusiast that is extremely sensitive to motion sickness. fuckmylife.


----------



## Luki (Mar 23, 2015)

I find kissing kind of disgusting. The french kind, at least.

Like, ewww. So much saliva. Pecks are enough :T


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm going to Morocco tomorrow and I'm extremely paranoid about something going wrong despite going to Egypt last year when IS was threatening to attack the region I was in , luckily the hotel I'm staying at has WiFi so I can still waste my time on these forums when I'm bored


----------



## nutty (Mar 23, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Was it worth it?



Yes since I did it in chunks, had a few laughs and discovered a new website.



I have yet to see fozen as a whole. I only caught the last 10 min at a drive in.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 23, 2015)

I confess I'm not seriously considering buying a piano, and I'm not tempted to do so... but, hell, I think I'm liking it. Now, all what' left to see is if I can work with 2 hands -.- 
Mostly, I just like being able to see the notes clearly in the instrument, unlike with the violin.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 23, 2015)

You can see the notes on a violin...it's just in your head instead of on the fingerboard xD


----------



## Astus (Mar 23, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I'm not seriously considering buying a piano, and I'm not tempted to do so... but, hell, I think I'm liking it. Now, all what' left to see is if I can work with 2 hands -.-
> Mostly, I just like being able to see the notes clearly in the instrument, unlike with the violin.



Get a piano... it will hypnotize you into playing for hours and hours until you realize you have no life and you still need to learn more songs! (Or you'll play it once after you get it and say "forget this" and chuck it out the door)

I recommend if you do get one, get a cheaper electric one but make sure it has similar keys and feel to a real piano.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 24, 2015)

I find that if you've got the space, used upright pianos can be even cheaper than quality electric keyboards, especially if you find a good deal on craigslist. You could even tune it yourself, although it can be a bit time consuming. I ended up doing that a few years ago. Got a really nice vintage one for 300$US, and all it needed was to be tuned.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 24, 2015)

And here I still need to learn how to play the guitar I have. It's a dark green Ibanez with Seymour Duncan pickups.


----------



## Filter (Mar 24, 2015)

I just took the troll bait and left a nice sarcastic comment on a YouTube video, and I almost never comment on videos. The guy's anti-furry vitriol may just be an act, part of his schtick, but some people actually don't know better and see things that way. I left my 2 cents. Heaven forbid somebody's wrong on the Internet, lol.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yea, it's tough avoiding arguing with trolls. It's awesome when you gain supporters, though.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 24, 2015)

I confess that I nearly used black shoe polish as deodorant today. 

They have the same shape. WTF.


----------



## Feste (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been reading waaaaay too much stuff on Israel lately. It's not healthy living with so many political Jews around me .


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I find that if you've got the space, used upright pianos can be even cheaper than quality electric keyboards, especially if you find a good deal on craigslist. You could even tune it yourself, although it can be a bit time consuming. I ended up doing that a few years ago. Got a really nice vintage one for 300$US, and all it needed was to be tuned.


I wonder if there's any instrument that doesn't need to be tuned regularly... (I bet you even have to tune wind instruments somehow).
I still don't think I've got dedication that merits investing in a new instrument, I also don't think we've got the space, so I'll conform with our borrowed keyboard for now. Thanks for the advice, though (even though I can't really use those sites, but I might still find a nice, local deal over here).
I also confess I recently "discovered" that I can use my thumbs when playing a keyboard


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> (I bet you even have to tune wind instruments somehow).



Unless you're like...
God or something

Then wind instruments always need to be tuned before playing


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Unless you're like...
> God or something
> 
> Then wind instruments always need to be tuned before playing


I wonder how they become off-key, and what one ought to do to tune them.

*Hums the second theme from the 'Polovetsian dances'*
I confess I was just looking at porn at the other side of a room with another four people in it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I wonder how they become off-key, and what one ought to do to tune them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 25, 2015)

My sax hasn't been serviced since I got it.

I got it when I was 8. Yes, I do feel terrible about this. Finding a local music store that I can take it to is a challenge though.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 25, 2015)

I just went to my first face to face job interview and I feel I was a little too nervous  Not to mention I feel very, very awkward in suits.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 25, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I wonder if there's any instrument that doesn't need to be tuned regularly... (I bet you even have to tune wind instruments somehow).



Pipe organs can go a very long time between tunings (which is a major undertaking.)


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 25, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Ariosto said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how they become off-key, and what one ought to do to tune them.
> ...


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 25, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> My sax hasn't been serviced since I got it.
> 
> I got it when I was 8. Yes, I do feel terrible about this. Finding a local music store that I can take it to is a challenge though.



I found a sax in the crawlspace under my grandparents house after they moved in.  it had mice living in the case, so that got thrown out.  still have the sax though.  never cleaned it, never played it...

*EDIT:* sorry for posting twice in a row, newbie mistake...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

Colder temps usually make my instruments flat


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2015)

Incredible, the factors that play into an instrument's pitch.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 25, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Colder temps usually make my instruments flat



As far as tuning your instrument goes, woodwinds are generally the opposite of brass in every way.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> As far as tuning your instrument goes, woodwinds are generally the opposite of brass in every way.



True, true


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2015)

I just wasted 5 pages after misprinting something and this makes me feel terrible.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm glad I'm coming home from DC tomorrow. The shitty hotel and over-scheduled touring draws me back to Oregon. Maybe then I can burn the last couple days of spring break away from my family. Can't wait to hang out on TS, sleep in and enjoy... private things. I'm also pumped for building that head, you people seem to want it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm glad I'm coming home from DC tomorrow. The shitty hotel and over-scheduled touring draws me back to Oregon. Maybe then I can burn the last couple days of spring break away from my family. Can't wait to hang out on TS, sleep in and enjoy... private things. I'm also pumped for building that head, you people seem to want it.



Who doesn't want Sparta head?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 26, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Incredible, the factors that play into an instrument's pitch.


incredible, until you try to accomplish anything with instruments that may not be where they need to be.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Unless you're like...
> God or something
> 
> Then wind instruments always need to be tuned before playing



Not necessarily true, i can think of a few wind instruments that don't need tuned.
Unless your doing something with air flow to make them off pitch. Like a rising breath pressure instrument.


----------



## BRN (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm kind of terrible.

Slept with someone whom a friend of mine had interest in.
Last night, spent time comforting friend who had learned their interest had slept with someone.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

daaamn BRN youre a straight up homewrecker
slut
*feels leg*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 26, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm kind of terrible.
> 
> Slept with someone whom a friend of mine had interest in.
> Last night, spent time comforting friend who had learned their interest had slept with someone.



You've mentioned that's happened before I think?


----------



## Misomie (Mar 26, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm kind of terrible.
> 
> Slept with someone whom a friend of mine had interest in.
> Last night, spent time comforting friend who had learned their interest had slept with someone.



Having an interest in someone doesn't make them a no-no zone. Your friend sounds like they still have a high schooler's mentality and should approach the person they're interested in instead of just sitting there. If their affection has already been declined, then that's that. 

I've never been a fan of that "dibs" mentality. It's just childish.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 26, 2015)

I once considered shooting up my high school.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I once considered shooting up my high school.



Who hasn't?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Who hasn't?


I haven't. My friends mean too much to me, and I would never want to hurt them. 
Actual confession: Sometimes I wonder if I am bisexual.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 26, 2015)

I have never considered hurting others at any scale similar to what you have.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 26, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Not necessarily true, i can think of a few wind instruments that don't need tuned.
> Unless your doing something with air flow to make them off pitch. Like a rising breath pressure instrument.



Instruments are weird.

Confession:
Talking about drugs makes me feel awkward.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

I partially dislocated my jaw in my sleep like a month ago and I just un-dislocated it 10 mins ago
yayy


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 26, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm kind of terrible.
> 
> Slept with someone whom a friend of mine had interest in.
> Last night, spent time comforting friend who had learned their interest had slept with someone.



Ohh man.

That's bad.

Go write some lines and think about what you did, you bad person.

That's the sort of stuff this thread was built for.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Instruments are weird.
> 
> Confession:
> Taking drugs makes me feel awkward.



Fixed that for you  

ever since i accidentally loaded myself with too many pain killers and got drugged badly (one of my previous confessions) i feel really uncomfortable with taking any form of drug now.

And yes fen, instruments are weird.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I once considered shooting up my high school.



I just hope that the NSA doesn't find this thread


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 26, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm kind of terrible.
> 
> Slept with someone whom a friend of mine had interest in.
> Last night, spent time comforting friend who had learned their interest had slept with someone.


just sleep with the friend as condolence. problem solved.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 26, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I just hope that the NSA doesn't find this thread


The NSA sees all. It's too late, my friend.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Who hasn't?


Me, surprisingly. I was more focused in my anger than that.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> incredible, until you try to accomplish anything with instruments that may not be where they need to be.


I presume you've seen it in action and suffered the terrible consequences?
Either way, I miiiiiiiight be buying that keyboard. Sis will probably send this one back to her friend soon enough :c



BRN said:


> I'm kind of terrible.
> 
> Slept with someone whom a friend of mine had interest in.
> Last night, spent time comforting friend who had learned their interest had slept with someone.


...
Yeah, that's kind of terrible. At the very least, admit it was you, apologize, try to make up for it, make them meet up... something good must come out of it if you want to redeem yourself.

Damn this homework, teacher just had to take the extra step to make us sweat for it ;~;
That said, I confess I haven't balanced work and fun this satisfyingly in a while.


----------



## Midori (Mar 26, 2015)

Where I live, so many people at train stations will push you around and  try to get in front of you, especially during the morning commute. The  fight to get to sit down can be intense. So I've started going to the  station earlier so I can be first for the train I take, and I often try  to walk ahead of other people at stations. I've kind of turned into what  I despised. T_T



BRN said:


> I'm kind of terrible.
> 
> Slept with someone whom a friend of mine had interest in.
> Last night, spent time comforting friend who had learned their interest had slept with someone.




As long as you two were consenting, you did nothing terrible. Your friend may feel bad but that's really just his/her problem. Don't take it out on yourself!


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 26, 2015)

I find it easier to masturbate when I use a towel for some reason


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I find it easier to masturbate when I use a towel for some reason



...what
So it feels like youre fucking a muppet or something?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 26, 2015)

I've fucking had it with flying. Adjacent to me within 2 rows were FOUR FUCKING TODDLERS! The family in front of me started blasting their scratched up Frozen DVD on speakers. At least one of the bastards cried while their nieve young parents ignored them during the five hours I was up there. Fuck. Those. Parents.

Now im riding home. God, I can't wait to just see my dachshund and sleep alone. And my break is almost over too. Fuck!


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> ...what
> So it feels like youre fucking a muppet or something?



A very hairy twat...


----------



## Luki (Mar 27, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> A very hairy twat...


Well, aren't you a furry :v


----------



## BRN (Mar 27, 2015)

Slept for about three hours out of the last seventy. Blasted to shrapnel on a blur of coffee and Red Bull, and the blurry way in which the world is movin' like I've got decreased FPS or something is fun as fuck~

Thank god my job is standing, 'cos I've fallen asleep here four times now while working, and each time I burst awake with this tremulous rush of adrenaline. But god, fuck, I need to sleep. x3


----------



## BRN (Mar 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You've mentioned that's happened before I think?


Honestly, it probably has.



Misomie said:


> Having an interest in someone doesn't make them a no-no zone. Your friend sounds like they still have a high schooler's mentality and should approach the person they're interested in instead of just sitting there. If their affection has already been declined, then that's that.
> 
> I've never been a fan of that "dibs" mentality. It's just childish.


I guess it's kind of a Guy Thing? I mean, I agree with you, I just understand where it comes from; the whole "bros before hoes" thing. Dumb jock sentimentality. I'm more of a 'make love not war' guy.



Ariosto said:


> ...
> Yeah, that's kind of terrible. At the very least, admit it was you, apologize, try to make up for it, make them meet up... something good must come out of it if you want to redeem yourself.


I'm not actually feeling that guilty about it, since it's not my fault that they feel bad. Sure, I was a catalyst, but it's their unstable emotional state that's to blame for how they feel.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I wonder if there's any instrument that doesn't need to be tuned regularly... (I bet you even have to tune wind instruments somehow).
> I still don't think I've got dedication that merits investing in a new instrument, I also don't think we've got the space, so I'll conform with our borrowed keyboard for now. Thanks for the advice, though (even though I can't really use those sites, but I might still find a nice, local deal over here).
> I also confess I recently "discovered" that I can use my thumbs when playing a keyboard



If you set up a Floyd Rose equipped guitar properly they hold their tuning ssurprisingly well. I have an NJ Deluxe Warlock that's stayed in tune (well, within 20 cents) for close to three years now.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2015)

BRN said:


> Slept for about three hours out of the last seventy. Blasted to shrapnel on a blur of coffee and Red Bull, and the blurry way in which the world is movin' like I've got decreased FPS or something is fun as fuck~
> 
> Thank god my job is standing, 'cos I've fallen asleep here four times now while working, and each time I burst awake with this tremulous rush of adrenaline. But god, fuck, I need to sleep. x3


:c
So you still haven't left-left that job... that's too bad.



BRN said:


> I'm not actually feeling that guilty about it, since it's not my fault that they feel bad. Sure, I was a catalyst, but it's their unstable emotional state that's to blame for how they feel.


I'm not sure; if you knew he was interested and he was your friend... I mean, while what Misomie's saying is true... eh, I'm still too young to understand how sleeping around and relationships work in real life (and yet I'm the same age as you), plus, the culture around that here is probably kind of different. 
Still, how did the consolation part turn out in the end?


----------



## BRN (Mar 27, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> :c
> So you still haven't left-left that job... that's too bad.
> 
> 
> ...



I've put in my notice, which means I'm only here for three more weeks. I quit on April 15th, a few days before my parents arrive in the country to visit ^^
I'm going to enjoy the time off, but I think in May I will need to find a new job, because I'm spending money like crazy. I know I want to buy an art tablet, too, since I'm getting into sketching lately. [sub]Also, bad dragon omfg[/sub]

Naw, I don't think you're too young, man. We just have different lives and cultures? 
I'm not exaggerating when I say that I first heard kids in my school bragging about sex from 11 years old -- they were probably blustering, but sexualisation's in our culture. We grow up fast here, do stupid and rebellious things to be cool, and regret it by the time we're 18. x3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2015)

BRN said:


> I've put in my notice, which means I'm only here for three more weeks. I quit on April 15th, a few days before my parents arrive in the country to visit ^^
> I'm going to enjoy the time off, but I think in May I will need to find a new job, because I'm spending money like crazy. I know I want to buy an art tablet, too, since I'm getting into sketching lately. [sub]Also, bad dragon omfg[/sub]
> 
> Naw, I don't think you're too young, man. We just have different lives and cultures?
> ...


Good thing you'll get some free time.
That I sort of understand, actually; I've been spending more than I consider healthy myself, mostly in food. It makes me feel bad, but also sort of powerful. And hoho, is Bad Dragon so expensive? 

Yeah, I suppose that, under that rhythm, you're sort of forced to 'grow up' and be exposed to the world real fast.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 27, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if going to college is going to be truly worth it...


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

Used to smoke a lot of weed, can't afford it anymore so now I am clean but think about it every once and a while.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Sometimes I wonder if going to college is going to be truly worth it...



It is... It'll set you up for the future. Besides... College life is fun... You can't miss out on that.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2015)

[yt]qvW-lAFmZ7c[/yt]

...Maybe it's because I'm a furry, but I just saw this commercial on TV and was thinking, there is no way they made this character and didn't expect people to fap to it


----------



## Kleric (Mar 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It is... It'll set you up for the future. Besides... College life is fun... You can't miss out on that.


You're back!!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 27, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You're back!!



We missed you.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 27, 2015)

I was going to wire tulips to the Honolulu zoo, but all I could afford was tulips in a smiley face vase.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't consider myself a veteran, and wish I could not list it in job applications. The few months I had in the AF were me being a stupid kid, flunking every step. No wonder I seperated out.

In fact, I'm kinda worthless overall.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 27, 2015)

Lots of stupid kids make something of themselves.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You're back!!





Mr. Sparta said:


> We missed you.


(ã¥ï¿£ Â³ï¿£)ã¥​


jtrekkie said:


> I was going to wire tulips to the Honolulu zoo, but all I could afford was tulips in a smiley face vase.



That is so kawaii Desu...


----------



## Ieono (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm a bit of a nudist~


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 27, 2015)

SirRob said:


> ...Maybe it's because I'm a furry, but I just saw this commercial on TV and was thinking, there is no way they made this character and didn't expect people to fap to it



Ohh baby yess... I want some of that...

Milk.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I'm a bit of a nudist~



I'm waiting for you to be an exhibitionist


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

I love the smell of Fri-toes...

relevant http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15994463/


----------



## Ieono (Mar 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm waiting for you to be an exhibitionist



Who says you have to wait, panda-dear?


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> (ã¥ï¿£ Â³ï¿£)ã¥​That is so kawaii Desu...




Yay you're back!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Yay you're back!



I don't think you've realized that I've been stalking you.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't think you've realized that I've been stalking you.



You've what now? , wait where have you been stalking me on? .___.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't get too scared, Naesaki. Marazhu was the worst stalker I ever had - but I liked him anyways!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 27, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> I don't consider myself a veteran, and wish I could not list it in job applications. The few months I had in the AF were me being a stupid kid, flunking every step. No wonder I seperated out.
> 
> In fact, I'm kinda worthless overall.



Think of the folks that got kicked out of the military.

Jack Kerouac, Hunter S. Thompson, Jimi Hendrix, George Carlin...


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 27, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Don't get too scared, Naesaki. Marazhu was the worst stalker I ever had - but I liked him anyways!



Nah I ain't scared, just curious xD


----------



## TanukiSensei (Mar 27, 2015)

I confess that I sleep way longer than I really need to :L


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Don't get too scared, Naesaki. Marazhu was the worst stalker I ever had - but I liked him anyways!



I try to restrain myself. I think I did contemplate about finding Clayton when I visited Canada last month. Imagine the delicious moments we can do. Anyway... I still didn't change much of my perspective about you


----------



## Charmy (Mar 27, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm kind of terrible.
> 
> Slept with someone whom a friend of mine had interest in.
> Last night, spent time comforting friend who had learned their interest had slept with someone.
> ...



I read this and felt a stabbing pain in my chest, and started to tear up. Its none of my business, and yet I care about it. Infatuation fucking sucks.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Today I got temp-banned on the NerdCubed Minecraft server for blocking the town hall entrance with cobblestone. I guess you can add that to my list of stupid shit to get in trouble for. And yet, I ain't even mad about it. What's a good server without a little mayhem?


----------



## Midori (Mar 28, 2015)

So one more confession... I kind of fantasize about going to a furry convention and hooking up with someone. But I don't think I'd have the guts. XP


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

Midori said:


> *So one more confession*... I kind of fantasize about going to a furry convention and hooking up with someone. But I don't think I'd have the guts. XP



First, there is no limit to how many confessions you share. The more the better >=3
Second (though I wouldn't seriously suggest this) get slightly drunk in conventions, it removes any minor inhibitions.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 28, 2015)

OH MY GOD MIKA IS BACK! <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> OH MY GOD MIKA IS BACK! <3



And I thought caps lock was bad. If this was a bomb it would be a RDS-220 hydrogen bomb

I miss you too dawg... Oh wait... You're not a dog...


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 28, 2015)

Cuddlemepanda! *tacklehugs Mika* Das ist mein Panda! Ewww it's sticky...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Cuddlemepanda! *tacklehugs Mika* Das ist mein Panda! Ewww it's sticky...



Oh kinharia.. You and your cuddlebombs are legendary.


----------



## Midori (Mar 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> First, there is no limit to how many confessions you share. The more the better >=3
> Second (though I wouldn't seriously suggest this) get slightly drunk in conventions, it removes any minor inhibitions.



I'm slightly drunk right now, teehee.


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 28, 2015)

Confession - 

I am spending too much time looking up womens clothing online only to realise I'll never have the figure to wear them properly


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

It's weird having to speak Japanese on chat when I'm not using Japanese keyboard. I could download on my android but shit is just hard to use yo!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Confession -
> 
> I am spending too much time looking up womens clothing online only to realise I'll never have the figure to wear them properly





Just find clothing that compliments your figure and makes you happy.
Anyone can be fashionable and comfortable no matter what kind of figure you have,it all matters in the end on how you rock it/how confident you are in it.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Confession -
> 
> I am spending too much time looking up womens clothing online only to realise I'll never have the figure to wear them properly



You'll will get that clothing, put it on, feel great because you will rock it! screw figure restrictions! roar!!!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I am spending too much time looking up womens clothing online only to realise I'll never have the figure to wear them properly



Instead of thinking about them as "women's clothing", think about them as "clothing that won't fit me", maybe?
If you're determined, you can fit into anything. My skinny jeans are a testament to that


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

If Scots can wear skirts.. I don't see why you can't.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 28, 2015)

I confess I'd love to try a skirt at least once in my life.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 28, 2015)

Since having to spend a week in washington, i couldn't even dent the two 7+ page essays dropped on me the afternoon before spring break. Now with less than 48 hours I feel like I have to scream.

I don't know what's gonna happen...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I'd love to try a skirt at least once in my life.



Its a unique sensation


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I'd love to try a skirt at least once in my life.




Aaaand you'll end up like this guy


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Aaaand you'll end up like this guy



At least link the rest... TwT


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Since having to spend a week in washington, i couldn't even dent the two 7+ page essays dropped on me the afternoon before spring break. Now with less than 48 hours I feel like I have to scream.
> 
> I don't know what's gonna happen...


Sucks mightily, but calm down. Once you have a clear thesis, your 'In this essay, my purpose is to...' phrase, things start to flow very quickly; trust me, I've completed 8 page essays overnight (no guarantees on the quality, though). First, try to just write, and write, and write; throw words at the sheet and pick all your good arguments and ideas until you complete the seven pages, then re-read, then think it over and rewrite accordingly. A day and a half is enough if you have all that time available to you and nothing comes up.

Good luck, and good success, Mr. Sparta.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> At least link the rest... TwT



My trigger finger is itching for justice.. (NSFW)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 28, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Sucks mightily, but calm down. Once you have a clear thesis, your 'In this essay, my purpose is to...' phrase, things start to flow very quickly; trust me, I've completed 8 page essays overnight (no guarantees on the quality, though). First, try to just write, and write, and write; throw words at the sheet and pick all your good arguments and ideas until you complete the seven pages, then re-read, then think it over and rewrite accordingly. A day and a half is enough if you have all that time available to you and nothing comes up.




Easier said than done. My stress levels are inhumanly high. My head's ready to explode.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Easier said than done. My stress levels are inhumanly high. My head's ready to explode.


Here's my recommendation: forget about the time for a while, hard as it sounds, take a walk, think about what you want to demonstrate. Really, once your thesis is crystal clear, everything comes out. Talk to somebody for a while, too, if it makes you feel better, discuss the essay with somebody else, ideas may come up; it's a way of working that makes it easier to think while you let off the pressure.
I really hope you can start it at some point, Mr. Sparta :c
Even if you don't reach the page mark, I hope you can at least to produce something that satisfies you. In the end, you are under stress, and maybe you couldn't surpass it, but at least you didn't get a zero.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to hear and see Vaer make porcupine sounds and eat raw pumpkin.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I want to hear and see Vaer make porcupine sounds and eat raw pumpkin.



I don't even know what they sound like.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I want to hear and see Vaer make porcupine sounds and eat raw pumpkin.


Are porcupines famous for eating raw pumpkin?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2015)

[yt]cILZ_cB3_so[/yt]

This woman is gonna get bit down to the bone one of these times
It lunges at her in other videos


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

Such cuteness level.. One could wish their pricks aren't that painful


----------



## Shiloh253 (Mar 28, 2015)

Confessions you say? Hmmmm...

I'm 21 years old and don't have a driver's license yet because I'm blind in one eye. I /can/ get a license, but the DMV makes it insanely difficult :/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

Shiloh253 said:


> Confessions you say? Hmmmm...
> 
> I'm 21 years old and don't have a driver's license yet because I'm blind in one eye. I /can/ get a license, but the DMV makes it insanely difficult :/



That's really sad.. Just as sad when Garth told me he was color blind


----------



## Saga (Mar 28, 2015)

I think call of duty is a pretty fun game
It's easy and a constant source of mild entertainment. Much like an arcade game


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 28, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Here's my recommendation: forget about the time for a while, hard as it sounds, take a walk, think about what you want to demonstrate. Really, once your thesis is crystal clear, everything comes out. Talk to somebody for a while, too, if it makes you feel better, discuss the essay with somebody else, ideas may come up; it's a way of working that makes it easier to think while you let off the pressure.
> I really hope you can start it at some point, Mr. Sparta :c
> Even if you don't reach the page mark, I hope you can at least to produce something that satisfies you. In the end, you are under stress, and maybe you couldn't surpass it, but at least you didn't get a zero.



Thanks, I took the advice. Now with a clearer head, i managed knocking out 1 1/2 essays. Feels good, man.

Feels good.

OT: Im enjoying this soundboard more than I should be.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 28, 2015)

When I was 8, I took a little sip of gasoline.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 28, 2015)

Sylox said:


> When I was 8, I took a little sip of gasoline.



So you're sona's a transformer?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Thanks, I took the advice. Now with a clearer head, i managed knocking out 1 1/2 essays. Feels good, man.
> 
> Feels good.
> 
> OT: Im enjoying this soundboard more than I should be.


I'm glad, Mr. Sparta. I'm quite glad, now keep on and hope you do well when you finally hand it in! C:


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So you're sona's a transformer?



Autobots, let's roll out! 
I confess, I really enjoyed Transformers: Age of Extinction, even with its complete lack of logic.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

If they continue to make more of that movie... The franchise will be ruined.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If they continue to make more of that movie... The franchise will be ruined.


Sadly, it seems like it won't be economically ruined.

I confess I'm sort of hating on a teacher right now.
You see, this is the start the Holy Week for the catholic world; for us secular people in catholic countries who are still studying it means one thing: a week of vacations!
For some teachers, of course, it means that you can leave your students an entire book to read on someone's theory of public opinion, 'the spiral of silence', or something like that.
FUCK. WHY.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If they continue to make more of that movie... The franchise will be ruined.


Too late, m8. It was ruined with the second film, which was a complete pile of bullshit.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 28, 2015)

I actually liked the second Transformers movie


----------



## Astus (Mar 28, 2015)

The only transformers movies that were good were the first and second. The rest of them were a vague attempt to keep the stuff going so they can make money.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 28, 2015)

I hated all the Transformers movies, every single one of them.

Confession: I pick my nose... in public.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm kinda thinking of looking into becoming a firefighter (used to think about being a cop but I might prefer this more). I'll have to start a rigorous workout routine but it'd be worth it (plus put my body in excellent shape).


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 29, 2015)

You would need some major balls to be a fireman if you ask me. 


Speaking of ballsy careers, my job will require me to go to Camp Pendleton for job training...


----------



## BRN (Mar 29, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I'm kinda thinking of looking into becoming a firefighter (used to think about being a cop but I might prefer this more). I'll have to start a rigorous workout routine but it'd be worth it (plus put my body in excellent shape).



Now that you bring it up its something I've been thinking about too. The personal benefits are that great physical fitness and the fulfilment of helping people, exciting working environment and great training...

Firefighting is a job for folks with kahunas, and unlike police work it provides for the community without the moral grey zone of serving the law rather than ethics. We can all agree savin' lives is a good thing.

Promise me you'll look up some recruitment info and what it takes :3


----------



## Misomie (Mar 29, 2015)

BRN said:


> Now that you bring it up its something I've been thinking about too. The personal benefits are that great physical fitness and the fulfilment of helping people, exciting working environment and great training...
> 
> Firefighting is a job for folks with kahunas, and unlike police work it provides for the community without the moral grey zone of serving the law rather than ethics. We can all agree savin' lives is a good thing.
> 
> Promise me you'll look up some recruitment info and what it takes :3



Mhm. It just sounds like it'd be awesome. 

I'm going to get myself in great shape before looking too much into it so it will be awhile. I did a little research already and learned there are several types of firefighters (those that require college, those that require EMT experience, those that just need to be fit, those that need special licenses, ect).


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 29, 2015)

Just remember it can be stressful, having to be ready within seconds and literally throwing yourself into the fire.

Alot of folks die in wildfires too


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm bad with money. I spent Â£17 on calipers today. With express delivery, of course.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 29, 2015)

Aren't calipers a type of brake pads or something? 
Confession: I fantasise about driving vintage muscle cars, but I have not made an effort to learn how to drive yet.


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If they continue to make more of that movie... The franchise will be ruined.



Totally agree!!!


----------



## Saga (Mar 29, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm bad with money. I spent Â£17 on calipers today. With express delivery, of course.



The express delivery always get me. An extra 10 bucks, only for it to get here the same time that the normal delivery would. I pretty much just pay for hope


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a job interview at Hot Topic today at 2:30pm.
I'm honestly pretty damn nervous.
I've been trying for 5 years to get Hot Topic to call/interview me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm wearing one of my brother's button-up shirts and I feel awesome but I have a presentation in class today it might be awkward o~o; I dont want people to judge me...maybe I should just change out into more "female appropriate" attire :|


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wear what you please, Val. Its your choice to live like that, not theirs. :3


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I might like macro. It reminds me of Japanese monster movies like Godzilla.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I think I might like macro. It reminds me of Japanese monster movies like Godzilla.



*Insert Funky here*


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I think I might like macro. It reminds me of Japanese monster movies like Godzilla.


And here, I always said people who liked macro liked it because they secretly wanted to see Godzilla fucking :V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 30, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Just remember it can be stressful, having to be ready within seconds and literally throwing yourself into the fire.
> 
> Alot of folks die in wildfires too



This. Be sure you're ready both physically and emotionally.  You'll see a lot of things in that line of work you may wish you never had.


----------



## Chaossal (Mar 30, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I have a job interview at Hot Topic today at 2:30pm.
> I'm honestly pretty damn nervous.
> I've been trying for 5 years to get Hot Topic to call/interview me.



What would you wear to a hot topic job interview? :O
a button up shirt and nice pants like a normal job interview or some kind of band shirt with trip pants??


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> What would you wear to a hot topic job interview? :O
> a button up shirt and nice pants like a normal job interview or some kind of band shirt with trip pants??



It would be mildly weird walking in with a button up shirt and pants when all the employees wear band shirts,corsets and the like.
Lol.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

Meh, I've heard nightmare stories about working in retail. 
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I think I might like macro. It reminds me of Japanese monster movies like Godzilla.


*insert *MURRRRR* here*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

If you weren't so damn straight I would


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If you weren't so damn straight I would



In the event Funky makes any life choices, there's already a line.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If you weren't so damn straight I would



I have first dibs >:c


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> In the event Funky makes any life choices, there's already a line.



Not unless I spam him macro gay porn. 

Bonus points: Dubstep


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 30, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm wearing one of my brother's button-up shirts and I feel awesome but I have a presentation in class today it might be awkward o~o; I dont want people to judge me...maybe I should just change out into more "female appropriate" attire :|


Dude, from my experiences button ups on women as formal dress is so unbelievably kosher. Do people at your school really instigate the impression that that it's butch/unusual? Because with music school, people are performing constantly, and with how many women are in these programs, it really really isn't uncommon to see button ups. I would think it's perfectly acceptable so long as your goal is professionalism/respectability.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 30, 2015)

I understand...Im just worried someone might be an asshole about it >_> I have to convince myself that probably no one will care


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 30, 2015)

I honestly feel the same about wearing my Princess Unikitty shirt in public or at work.

_I'm a dude wearing a shirt that has a pink Lego cat._


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

one time i sucked six in a row
one time i sucked six dirty dicks in a row
one time i got my kicks with joe and i sucked his dick and five of his friends in a row


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> one time i sucked six in a row
> one time i sucked six dirty dicks in a row
> one time i got my kicks with joe and i sucked his dick and five of his friends in a row



I'll suck your dick


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> one time i sucked six in a row
> one time i sucked six dirty dicks in a row
> one time i got my kicks with joe and i sucked his dick and five of his friends in a row


It's the tale of the valiant big cocksuker? : P

I confess I only made half of the things I wanted to do today because I fell asleep...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 30, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'll suck your dick



*pats on back*

We know, Fen, we know...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> *pats on back*
> 
> We know, Fen, we know...



wat
I'd probably suck you too :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Ladies and Gentlemen feast your eyes on my greatest creation.... FenrirDarkWolf!


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 30, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I understand...Im just worried someone might be an asshole about it >_> I have to convince myself that probably no one will care



No one is going to care, if you want people to care you have to make them care.

Go find something heavy and knock it over. Grunt when you do it. Growl a lot. Rawr! I'm a man! Then put your shirt on and face the day. Don't back down.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> wat
> I'd probably suck you too :V


Would you suck on our horns, Fen? Would you tenderly caress them and love them? Would you let us ram you? Would you hold onto our horns till the end, till you've let your seed come out?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Would you suck on our horns, Fen? Would you tenderly caress them and love them? Would you let us ram you? Would you hold onto our horns till the end, till you've let your seed come out?



My god Ariosto 
WTF!

And to think you were 2srs XD


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

Get a room, guys. You are too much.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Get a room, guys. You are too much.



No.. This event is relevant to this thread. I'm getting a confession from Ariosto about his undying love for Fen


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My god Ariosto
> WTF!
> 
> And to think you were 2srs XD


I confess I have a soft spot for users that let their _id_ come out to spice things up, such as Fen and yourself.
I actually like being like that as well sometimes, I just need the right amount of letting myself go :3

Oh! I also confess I find rather Fen cute.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm getting so moist right now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm getting so moist right now



No... You're gushing old faithful.

Fun Fact: Clayton is a sex craved lunatic with penile muscle so strong it produce 100,000 PSI (The same pressure used to cut steel using water)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen feast your eyes on my greatest creation.... FenrirDarkWolf!



Who said I was YOUR creation >:V



Ariosto said:


> Would you suck on our horns, Fen? Would you tenderly caress them and love them? Would you let us ram you? Would you hold onto our horns till the end, till you've let your seed come out?



Yes.



Ariosto said:


> Oh! I also confess I find rather Fen cute.



http://www.dreams-of-arcadia.com/wp-content/uploads/wppa/238.jpg



Volkodav said:


> I'm getting so moist right now



Get moist on my face.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2015)

I suddenly wish I had a dick for others to suck.


----------



## Astus (Mar 30, 2015)

I confess that I find people talking about/doing things with their private areas to be rather displeasing


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

I confess I'm WAY too horny tonight.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> I confess that I find people talking about/doing things with their private areas to be rather displeasing



It's called adult talâ€”wait! you're an adult right?


----------



## Feste (Mar 30, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'll suck your dick



"I'll suck your cock for a thousand dollars."....Reminds me I need to buy some Kahlua.

I can't figure out if this girl is jerking me around or not. I haven't been able to get a third date for a month, and just as she gets an open weekend....she's in the hospital due to hitting her head after slipping on ice. I think she's alright, but it's still just worries me. Not that I have much else going on, so I'd rather have a sliver of hope than nothing, but still....


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Feste said:


> "I'll suck your cock for a thousand dollars."....Reminds me I need to buy some Kahlua.
> 
> I can't figure out if this girl is jerking me around or not. I haven't been able to get a third date for a month, and just as she gets an open weekend....she's in the hospital due to hitting her head after slipping on ice. I think she's alright, but it's still just worries me. Not that I have much else going on, so I'd rather have a sliver of hope than nothing, but still....



I think we have some in the fridge Feste...

Well that sucks tho :/


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No... You're gushing old faithful.
> 
> Fun Fact: Clayton is a sex craved lunatic with penile muscle so strong it produce 100,000 PSI (The same pressure used to cut steel using water)



It can destroy a Subway sandwich, I can tell you that for sure



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Get moist on my face.



oh my god



Astusthefox said:


> I confess that I find people talking about/doing things with their private areas to be rather displeasing



nobody said you couldnt join


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Volk pls
Volk I love you


----------



## Kleric (Mar 30, 2015)

I find these random waves of dirty talk in the confession thread enjoyable.

OT: I confess that I just looked up porn on my Wii U, because my computer is being fixed and this is the only way to browse the internet right now. :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I find these random waves of dirty talk in the confession thread enjoyable.
> 
> OT: I confess that I just looked up porn on my Wii U, because my computer is being fixed and this is the only way to browse the internet right now. :v



So that's why I haven't seen you in a while! o:


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooh an orgy? 
Lets bring an end to it with these hand grenades


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 30, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Ooh an orgy?
> Lets bring an end to it with these hand grenades




WHAT IS WITH YOU AND VIOLENCE?!?!?!?!?

:V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> WHAT IS WITH YOU AND VIOLENCE?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :V



War, Gun Fights and Explosions turns him on.

Transformer for him is a porn movie


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 31, 2015)

I confess that I can be pretty damn perverted,but I'm fine with it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I confess that I can be pretty damn perverted,but I'm fine with it.



Do not contain it, be true to your inner self. It is within your nature to crave sex... It is what drives our species forward. embrace it.. come to my bedchamber so I can make a nation through you


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 31, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do not contain it, be true to your inner self. It is within your nature to crave sex... It is what drives our species forward. embrace it.. come to my bedchamber so I can make a nation through you




You have a way with words,I admire that.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 31, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do not contain it, be true to your inner self. It is within your nature to crave sex... It is what drives our species forward. embrace it.. come to my bedchamber so I can make a nation through you



dats sexy


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 31, 2015)

I admit that I'm probably far to trusting and kind to people that I tend to put their own problems before my own because helping them would make me feel good in return but I have been thinking maybe I should just be an asshole that way I don't have to worry if this person is going to be alright or if my words did Anything to help them Start caring only about myself like so many other people do I'd probably a whole lot happier if I did this but unfortunately for me changing this personality trait is probably not going to happen any time so maybe one day I will become so jaded with everything and everyone I'll just stop giving a fuck but I don't think that will happen any time soon.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 31, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> I admit that I'm probably far to trusting and kind to people that I tend to put their own problems before my own because helping them would make me feel good in return but I have been thinking maybe I should just be an asshole that way I don't have to worry if this person is going to be alright or if my words did Anything to help them Start caring only about myself like so many other people do I'd probably a whole lot happier if I did this but unfortunately for me changing this personality trait is probably not going to happen any time so maybe one day I will become so jaded with everything and everyone I'll just stop giving a fuck but I don't think that will happen any time soon.



Periods bro.

Periods.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> I admit that I'm probably far to trusting and kind to people that I tend to put their own problems before my own because helping them would make me feel good in return but I have been thinking maybe I should just be an asshole that way I don't have to worry if this person is going to be alright or if my words did Anything to help them Start caring only about myself like so many other people do I'd probably a whole lot happier if I did this but unfortunately for me changing this personality trait is probably not going to happen any time so maybe one day I will become so jaded with everything and everyone I'll just stop giving a fuck but I don't think that will happen any time soon.




We love you too much McJoel, Please don't change.
I'll let you sniff my butt... XD


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 31, 2015)

McJoel should use his meme face in place of his periods.

I have it saved on 3 separate devices w/ backups.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2015)

All in favor of adding McJoel Meme Face on the smiley list, please donate your dirty underwear to me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 31, 2015)

I got thinking of an old friend of mine...
He left the furry fandom for reason and I haven't seen him since, and...
Idk, you'd think after not talking to him for about a year I'd be fine but
There's always a few slight pangs of hurt left from him leaving, since we WERE good friends even if some things did end on a sour note


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 31, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> WHAT IS WITH YOU AND VIOLENCE?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :V



Rule about me: If I get into anything sexual, I will turn this place into a war zone


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 31, 2015)

Joel can I hug you


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 31, 2015)

I sometimes dislike my 'no fighting with anyone' policy, which is born out of fear for saying something stupid. It's what prevents me from participating in the forum's more serious topics and... wait, why should I be obliged to participate in the 'more serious' topics? I can just read them.

Edit: I get the impression, contrary to what I say and what should be, that I can't stand losing an argument.


----------



## Amiir (Mar 31, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Edit: I get the impression, contrary to what I say and what should be, that I can't stand losing an argument.



^THIS^

Ariosto, I'm curious: you're a fan of chivalric romances/novels, right? Your nickname is Ariosto after all


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 31, 2015)

Amiir said:


> ^THIS^
> 
> Ariosto, I'm curious: you're a fan of chivalric romances/novels, right? Your nickname is Ariosto after all


As I like to say, Amiir, reality is less mystical.
Actually, I haven't read many medieval texts, nor any chivalric romances, much less Ludovico Ariosto's massive _Orlando _poems.
The reason for this username is one of euphony; simple rolling 'r', 's', dental occlusive 't', that's one of the most melodious combinations of sounds there is to my ears. Simmilar names I thought of included 'AristÃ³crates' (which I carried at some point), 'AristÃ³fanes', 'Aristarco', and 'AristÃ³bulo'; 'Ariosto' was just the shortest of them all.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 31, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I were straight.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Sometimes I wish I were straight.





Why?


----------



## Sylox (Mar 31, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Why?



Because I feel my life would be a hell of alot easier that way and I wouldn't have to hide who I am from the people I know because I'm paranoid they'll think of me as a freak.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because I feel my life would be a hell of alot easier that way and I wouldn't have to hide who I am from the people I know because I'm paranoid they'll think of me as a freak.



That's what I used to think about being a furry.  My family and all of my closest friends know that I am a furry.  No, I don't tell every living soul I meet - they don't need to know because it has no effect on them.

Tell the people that matter to you the most and just be who you are.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 31, 2015)

The only flaw in that comparison is that not being heterosexual is on an entirely different level of being a furry... I wouldn't even know if telling to his family while still being young is the best. In my experience, it only made my family relationships more tense for a while, and my father has actually tried to dissuade my sexuality, even if in the most friendly way he can...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 31, 2015)

In my experience, most people (non-furries) would say that being furry is "weirder" than being LGBT.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 31, 2015)

Meh, normal is overrated. Considering how when I was in middle school I was one of few metalheads, I have experience being the odd one out. Besides, why would we give up what we like to fit in?


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Mar 31, 2015)

It's been a while since I've been to this forum, considering I got the job at Home Depot, and I've been working my tail off for the last 2 weeks. That said, I have made a few bucks out of it, money which will be well spent on my dad's birthday. I think I'll be getting him a few $5 games, a Dave & Buster's gift card, and two races at K1Racing, which is a go-kart racing place, but the karts are revved up to go up to 45 mph, which should be fun, especially when just down the street is Dave & Buster's 

I have made my own share of friends at my new job, but no one plays the same consoles as me, and my PC can't run anything! I might try to invite them to K1, see if they come around.


----------



## R_Magedn (Mar 31, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> In my experience, most people (non-furries) would say that being furry is "weirder" than being LGBT.



Being a LGBT furry is to be doubly accursed, doubly shunned by normals. All the prejudice and twice the hate.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 31, 2015)

What, are you hatin'? I found most of the haters of LGBT are Bible thumpers, and most haters of the Furry fandom only see a small section of the fandom. Other than that, people are pretty chill.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 31, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> What, are you hatin'? I found most of the haters of LGBT are Bible thumpers, and most haters of the Furry fandom only see a small section of the fandom. Other than that, people are pretty chill.



or radical Islamic fundies


----------



## Chiobsidian (Apr 1, 2015)

Everyday, I hope to get the call that my mother has died. It will be the happiest day of my life. 

I love my boyfriend with all my heart, but sex with him is so painful and I can only bring myself to do it once a month or so.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2015)

Chiobsidian said:


> Everyday, I hope to get the call that my mother has died. It will be the happiest day of my life.



Though very cruel this is still a confession. I don't know much about your mother but I hope you both at least be in good terms. It's sad to see someone leave this world with burden in their hearts


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We love you too much McJoel, Please don't change.
> I'll let you sniff my butt... XD


LOL fine I'll stay the way I am but strictly for the butt sniffs :V


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 1, 2015)

I assume yours smells like my grandmas fridge


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm prioritizing sleep over vidya gaems.

I've... Grown up


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 1, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm prioritizing sleep over vidya gaems.
> 
> I've... Grown up



SPARTA NO!!!!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 1, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm prioritizing sleep over vidya gaems.
> 
> I've... Grown up


Get ready to trade sleep back in for some sort of curricula in a few years.

Meanwhile, I'm going to go do some music theory and pick my own brain apart on the music of everything.


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Get ready to trade sleep back in for some sort of curricula in a few years.


Or don't; make like me, skip university, get a dumb job for a year and then ship yourself out to a cooler country to hang with furries


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 1, 2015)

Literally every commission request i've made starts with the phrase "This is gonna sound weird, but just bear with me..."

( my last two were an adult piece with satanic themes and a ton of blood and a couples icon featuring my mate punching me in the face ala Pantera's "Vulgar Display of Power" album cover)


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 1, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm prioritizing sleep over vidya gaems.
> 
> I've... Grown up


That's actually a good thing, Mr. Sparta, don't be so disappointed c:
Value sleep as much as you can now, you don't how much you'll need ir later on :c


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 1, 2015)

985-655-2500 <3

Call me, peeps~


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 1, 2015)

BRN said:


> Or don't; make like me, skip university, get a dumb job for a year and then ship yourself out to a cooler country to hang with furries


if the fact that my only qualification was music making and no other valid skills, i would ;-;


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 1, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> if the fact that my only qualification was music making and no other valid skills, i would ;-;


Maybe if you got lucky with your contacts, you could make it (e.g. someone who records your stuff and makes you a figure of some prominence in the musical landscape). Granted, though, that'll probably come at the expense of a few things... such as time, or not?

(All of this keeping in mind it's a hypothetical case)


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 1, 2015)

Chiobsidian said:


> I love my boyfriend with all my heart, but sex with him is so painful and I can only bring myself to do it once a month or so.



Thats not good! It should not hurt! Unless its your first few times! Remember lube is your friend!


----------



## Misomie (Apr 1, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> Thats not good! It should not hurt! Unless its your first few times! Remember lube is your friend!



Sex isn't supposed to hurt, period. Uncomfortable the first time maybe, but pain is no-no.

@Chaossal- See a doctor to make sure nothing is up. If everything is fine, buy a dilator kit and practice until you feel no pain (remember lube and relaxation). In the meantime avoid that kind of sex (so you don't make the problem worse) and have a talk with your boyfriend. Heck, he might just have been too rough or you haven't had enough foreplay.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 1, 2015)

I assume you guys are talking about anal...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 1, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm prioritizing sleep over vidya gaems.
> 
> I've... Grown up



I prioritise sleep over EVERYTHING. I think this is why my boyfriend left me last year.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 1, 2015)

Isn't supposed to hurt when you get pounded in the ass?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Isn't supposed to hurt when you get pounded in the ass?



Sex is never supposed to hurt.
Whether it be anal, oral, vaginal or otherwise.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 1, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Sex is never supposed to hurt.
> Whether it be anal, oral, vaginal or otherwise.



Exactly. It's only supposed to hurt when you intentionally want it to hurt (ie. scratching, biting, ect).


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 1, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Exactly. It's only supposed to hurt when you intentionally want it to hurt (ie. scratching, biting, ect).



It usually hurts for me at the beginning no matter what, even if the guy is not so well endowed.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought that having a dick in your ass would feel like having a giant turd coming out of your anus, the stretching isn't supposed to hurt?


----------



## Misomie (Apr 1, 2015)

@Alex- I recommend you try prepping before so the act doesn't hurt you. Or maybe there is an underlying problem that is causing you pain. 



BlitzCo said:


> I thought that having a dick in your ass would feel like having a giant turd coming out of your anus, the stretching isn't supposed to hurt?


No. Proper lube and practice/warm-ups will prevent pain. Pain is your body telling you that something is wrong so you must be careful. If you just ram something in, then yes, it will hurt. However, that is an incorrect method and can severely damage your anus. You might see this method in porn, but you must remember that they are actors and are paid to put up with pain.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2015)

It's always uncomfortable to have your first anal sex but it is expected that after a couple of attempts, you should be desensitized by the discomfort plus sex can relieve pain or at least minimize it. I know my butt feels nothing but pleasure. well...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 1, 2015)

Many thanks for all the useful info and advice, Misomie! Myself, I'll keep it in mind when it's my turn.

Confession: I stayed home when I could've gone out with my parents to... do my homework, yes, I'm doing my homework, and that counts as a confession from the guy who did almost nothing in his morning and is making up for it in the night.
Also, I hate printing this document because it'll take me like 15 pages (yes, using both sides).

EDIT: OKAY... I just screamed for 10 full seconds because my printer... misprinted ;_;
All that poor paper...


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 1, 2015)

I really don't want to have anal anyway


----------



## Kodiak_KodaBear (Apr 1, 2015)

I've got terminal cancer and i've got a review tomorrow.. I'm expecting bad news. I'm dreading it and i can't sleep.. I can't even have conversations with friends because i'm so caught up and anxious about tomorrow. I wish this was an april fools, it is all to much to cope with, i'm overwhelmed. I've not told anyone about the review nbut close family, not friends on here or irc for sure, i just can't deal with questions and reactions. I've barely even spoken of the cancer here... Its too difficult a topic. So this is my confession among many..


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 1, 2015)

Kodiak_KodaBear said:


> I've got terminal cancer and i've got a review tomorrow.. I'm expecting bad news. I'm dreading it and i can't sleep.. I can't even have conversations with friends because i'm so caught up and anxious about tomorrow. I wish this was an april fools, it is all to much to cope with, i'm overwhelmed. I've not told anyone about the review nbut close family, not friends on here or irc for sure, i just can't deal with questions and reactions. I've barely even spoken of the cancer here... Its too difficult a topic. So this is my confession among many..



Oh gosh...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2015)

My ass-fumes are cutting through the incense. Eating an entire bundle of kale is dangerous!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2015)

Kodiak_KodaBear said:


> I've got terminal cancer and i've got a review tomorrow.. I'm expecting bad news. I'm dreading it and i can't sleep.. I can't even have conversations with friends because i'm so caught up and anxious about tomorrow. I wish this was an april fools, it is all to much to cope with, i'm overwhelmed. I've not told anyone about the review nbut close family, not friends on here or irc for sure, i just can't deal with questions and reactions. I've barely even spoken of the cancer here... Its too difficult a topic. So this is my confession among many..




This is by far the most painful and sad thing I've heard in this forum. Be strong, have strong faith and keep a positive outlook. I heard it helps. I'm also going to pray and hope for the best. Hugs and kisses!


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 2, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Sex isn't supposed to hurt, period. Uncomfortable the first time maybe, but pain is no-no.
> 
> @Chaossal- See a doctor to make sure nothing is up. If everything is fine, buy a dilator kit and practice until you feel no pain (remember lube and relaxation). In the meantime avoid that kind of sex (so you don't make the problem worse) and have a talk with your boyfriend. Heck, he might just have been too rough or you haven't had enough foreplay.



Why @me? o-o It was *Chiobsidian *who said it hurt them lol.

And yes IT DOES hurt when you lose your virginity!XD its not just Uncomfortable! In a female you are getting your hymen broken, you bleed! It hurts like hell unless you are very lucky! But only for a short time. Also yeah hurts like hell losing your virginity in the back too!XD

but lol no worries about me, my sex life is just fine thank you very much!XD

Edit: the forum is being weird and making my letters smaller or too big


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> Why @me? o-o It was *Chiobsidian *who said it hurt them lol.
> 
> And yes IT DOES hurt when you lose your virginity!XD its not just Uncomfortable! In a female you are getting your hymen broken, you bleed! It hurts like hell unless you are very lucky! But only for a short time. Also yeah hurts like hell losing your virginity in the back too!XD
> 
> ...





Highlight them all and chose one font size.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 2, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Highlight them all and chose one font size.



lol thats what I tryed and it made it worse to what it is nowxD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 2, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> In a female you are getting your hymen broken, you bleed! It hurts like hell unless you are very lucky! But only for a short time.



The thought of that makes me cringe.  I would feel bad for doing that to someone.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> Why @me? o-o It was *Chiobsidian *who said it hurt them lol.
> 
> And yes IT DOES hurt when you lose your virginity!XD its not just Uncomfortable! In a female you are getting your hymen broken, you bleed! It hurts like hell unless you are very lucky! But only for a short time. Also yeah hurts like hell losing your virginity in the back too!XD
> 
> ...



Yeah who ever is saying it shouldn't hurt is not female. It took what seemed like ten minutes (probably only one or two in reality) for mine to break and that entire time my poor bf at the time was panicked and afraid but I told him to keep trying the poor guy.  Thinking back on it now I could have probably eased my own pain with a little practice and prep but either way, hymen break was NOT fun. Just imagine a slow ripping of flesh and then rubbing something vigorously over the wound. A few days after we first hopped on the good foot and did the bad thing we tried again and it was much more fun for both of us.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 2, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Just imagine a slow ripping of flesh and then rubbing something vigorously over the wound..



It sounds like I won't be taking any female's virginity.  Ever.

The idea of hurting someone I love is physically painful to me.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 2, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> The thought of that makes me cringe.  I would feel bad for doing that to someone.



it only hurts for a short time, lots of lube and being slow and steady (NO SHARP FAST MOVEMENTS! D:<) and it should be fine after awhile!


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> It sounds like I won't be taking any female's virginity.  Ever.
> 
> The idea of hurting someone I love is physically painful to me.



Naw don't feel bad if it is what both of you want, because afterwards... mmmmmmmhhhhhhhmmmmmm it is magic. Like Chaossal said, it only hurts for a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess I'l understand (be willing to) when I find the right person (assuming they are a virgin [which probably won't happen at my age]).


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 2, 2015)

Any girls here wanna try anal with me? :V
Maybe in a year or 2.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 2, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Any girls here wanna try anal with me? :V
> Maybe in a year or 2.



You can try anal with me


----------



## Luki (Apr 2, 2015)

You know, there's that old saying from the internet.

"No homo!" said God, as he puts the male g-spot up their arse.


----------



## BRN (Apr 2, 2015)

Anal is the superior sex, regardless of sex


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 2, 2015)

I confess I'm starting to get curious how long it takes for an Art Sales and Auctions thread to get accepted...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> And yes IT DOES hurt when you lose your virginity!XD its not just Uncomfortable! In a female you are getting your hymen broken, you bleed! It hurts like hell unless you are very lucky! But only for a short time. Also yeah hurts like hell losing your virginity in the back too!XD[/FONT]





Jambalaya said:


> Yeah who ever is saying it shouldn't hurt is not female. It took what seemed like ten minutes (probably only one or two in reality) for mine to break and that entire time my poor bf at the time was panicked and afraid but I told him to keep trying the poor guy.  Thinking back on it now I could have probably eased my own pain with a little practice and prep but either way, hymen break was NOT fun. Just imagine a slow ripping of flesh and then rubbing something vigorously over the wound. A few days after we first hopped on the good foot and did the bad thing we tried again and it was much more fun for both of us.





MarkOfBane said:


> It sounds like I won't be taking any female's virginity.  Ever.
> The idea of hurting someone I love is physically painful to me.







Hymens are not supposed to break.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2015)

BRN said:


> Anal is the superior sex, regardless of sex


Tried both, SIX?

I've stumped around with my homework so much today. There isn't even anything hard about it. The mere fact I have to do it puts me... agh, forget it. I hate days like these.

I confess I've memorized and kept an eye on my parents' schedules just for the sake of maximizing the time I can spend here.

@Clayton: What happens to them, then?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hymens are not supposed to break.



Ya, I was about to post this: Hymen 101.

Oh man, the top comment under that video. D:


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Ya, I was about to post this: Hymen 101



Well, to the trash of memory goes another old misconception about the human body's sexual parts.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 2, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Well, there goes another old misconception about the human body's sexual aspects.



It's a serious misconception, because of the top comment in a broader sense: women are "used" if they don't bleed and couples are less likely to be careful if they figure it's meant to hurt. :c


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2015)

Laci Green is shit so i wouldnt suggest straying from that video
but yeah, hymens are made so that babies can pass through them, even


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Laci Green is shit so i wouldnt suggest straying from that video
> but yeah, hymens are made so that babies can pass through them, even



You don't have to like that she's feminist *thunderclap*, but her videos are really helpful for confused kids to get safe information. Her circumcision  video is a good one, too.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> It's a serious misconception, because of the top comment in a broader sense: women are "used" if they don't bleed and couples are less likely to be careful if they figure it's meant to hurt. :c


Yeah, it's actually something that's very "valued" in some traditionalist caribbean towns over here: women have to bleed and stain the sheet during the honeymoon to prove they're virgins. It even appears in Garcia MÃ¡rquez's _CrÃ³nica de una muerte anunciada_ (Chronicle of a death foretold).


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> You don't have to like that she's feminist *thunderclap*, but her videos are really helpful for confused kids to get safe information. Her circumcision  video is a good one, too.



Has less to do with her being a feminist and more to do with her being a proud, bragging homewrecker.
I'm glad to see she's against forced circumcision though, at least she's got some sense there.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 2, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Yeah, it's actually something that's very "valued" in some traditionalist caribbean towns over here: women have to bleed and stain the sheet during the honeymoon to prove they're virgins. It even appears in Garcia MÃ¡rquez's _CrÃ³nica de una muerte anunciada_ (Chronicle of a death foretold).



That's some medieval nonsense right there. ><

@ Volkodav: I didn't hear about anything like that, what did she do?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> That's some medieval nonsense right there. ><
> 
> @ Volkodav: I didn't hear about anything like that, what did she do?



Bragged about wrecking three homes and doesn't regret it.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 2, 2015)

Of course, on a furry forum, sex drowns out a legitimate question.

I totally expected furries to ignore sexual topics :V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> Of course, on a furry forum, sex drowns out a legitimate question.
> 
> I totally expected furries to ignore sexual topics :V


I actually thought you already knew the answer but asked rethorically because it was taking too long...
For the record, I don't know the answer either.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hm. Well I assume if I get turned down I'll get a message.

However if I didn't and was denied this whole time, I'll be rather perturbed.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hymens can tear if you are way too rough and force it but they are super elastic so they shouldn't. Only in an incredibly rare case does the hymen actually need to be broken. This is when the hymen actually seals the vagina and prevents period flow. This requires surgury but no other hymen should ever break. 

In those countries that want to see blood, I heard that the wife will have a fingernail sharpened so she can cut her inner thigh to guarantee bloody bedsheets.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hymens are not supposed to break.


ROFL Not _supposed_ to... I suppose break is the wrong word, hyperbole maybe, whatever you want to call it, some of us had a rough time with it. This woman in the video... I'm glad it was all flowers and sunshine for her. While it might have been nice to have just a nice convenient little sliver off to the side we are not all constructed the same way. So yeah, mine ripped, thanks.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> ROFL Not _supposed_ to... I suppose break is the wrong word, hyperbole maybe, whatever you want to call it, some of us had a rough time with it. This woman in the video... I'm glad it was all flowers and sunshine for her. While it might have been nice to have just a nice convenient little sliver off to the side we are not all constructed the same way. So yeah, mine ripped, thanks.



They can rip, but it's not supposed to be common at all. If they're ripping, tearing, breaking, bleeding, etc, it's usually due to lack of arousal (tightened vaginal muscles) and/or not enough lubrication (natural or non)
Imagine if it were the norm for a dude's ass to bleed during sex


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> They can rip, but it's not supposed to be common at all. If they're ripping, tearing, breaking, bleeding, etc, it's usually due to lack of arousal (tightened vaginal muscles) and/or not enough lubrication (natural or non)
> Imagine if it were the norm for a dude's ass to bleed during sex



Admittedly mine was due to sheer ignorance of my body at the time.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 2, 2015)

Sex sounds a lot more messy than I thought it would be


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Sex sounds a lot more messy than I thought it would be



You gotta shit before you even think about trying anal
How's that sound for sexy


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Getting this thread back on track: Confession - I bit my dog last night.  It was her fault, she would stop putting her paws in my face on the couch.  I warned her, she didn't listen, so I bit her.  She looked offended and held her paw out to the others as if to say, "Does this look infected."


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 2, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Getting this thread back on track: Confession - I bit my dog last night.  It was her fault, she would stop putting her paws in my face on the couch.  I warned her, she didn't listen, so I bit her.  She looked offended and held her paw out to the others as if to say, "Does this look infected."



Jambalaya confirmed as feral wolf-person. x3



Volkodav said:


> You gotta shit before you even think about trying anal
> How's that sound for sexy



There's a gif. of a banana dipping into nutella somewhere...


----------



## Misomie (Apr 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> They can rip, but it's not supposed to be common at all. If they're ripping, tearing, breaking, bleeding, etc, it's usually due to lack of arousal (tightened vaginal muscles) and/or not enough lubrication (natural or non)
> Imagine if it were the norm for a dude's ass to bleed during sex



Plus stress and lack of experience. 

Sex Ed should really be taught more thoroughly.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Imagine if it were the norm for a dude's ass to bleed during sex


I would start crying


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

<--- My reaction to reading this page


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome to FAF Biochemiphy,If you enjoyed this page please take a moment to browse the rest of them.  I will be your host, WolfNight: creator of this particular thread.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Welcome to FAF Biochemiphy,If you enjoyed this place please take a moment to browse the rest of it. I will be your host, WolfNight: creator of this particular thread.



I do like it here. c:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 2, 2015)

I think we had the dick talk a few pages back, we were pretty much due for the vagina talk...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I think we had the dick talk a few pages back, we were pretty much due for the vagina talk...


In general, I get the impression that people don't talk about them nearly enough, or seriously enough.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I think we had the dick talk a few pages back, we were pretty much due for the vagina talk...


Because vaginas are disgusting.


Joke!


It's just that we have no one here can give us more insights about it. It's easier for men... or at least few of us who are comfortable talking about them


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 2, 2015)

You know something? I don't think we talk about boobs enough here.

I seem to be the one talking the most about boobs.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

I like titfuckinâ€” or should I say pecfucking. does that count?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


>


That's Marazhu for you, Bio. You'll get accustomed to his shtick soon enough.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> That's Marazhu for you, Bio. You'll get accustomed to his shtick soon enough.



He seems pretty cool. C:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


>



Yes Biochemiphy! I.... Like... to... fuck.... tits... and.... cum... on... people's.... faces....


God seriously.. Who are you guys kidding. I know most of you guys aren't that innocent


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes Biochemiphy! I.... Like... to... fuck.... tits... and.... cum... on... people's.... faces....
> 
> 
> God seriously.. Who are you guys kidding. I know most of you guys aren't that innocent



Sorry, I guess I used the wrong emoticon... that's not the emotion I was trying to show.
It was meant to show that I agree with your opinion, but I'm embarrassed about it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Sorry, I guess I used the wrong emoticon... that's not the emotion I was trying to show.
> It was meant to show that I agree with your opinion, but I'm embarrassed about it.




Did I come off mad? I wasn't... I was typing that in humor. people 2srs... Ariosto I blame you for this!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did I come off mad? I wasn't... I was typing that in humor. people 2srs... Ariosto I blame you for this!



Oh heh C:


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Sorry, I guess I used the wrong emoticon... that's not the emotion I was trying to show.
> It was meant to show that I agree with your opinion, but I'm embarrassed about it.


Ahahahahahaahahahahaahah!
I love it when people do this sort of stuff.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did I come off mad? I wasn't... I was typing that in humor. people 2srs... Ariosto I blame you for this!


Some measure of serious is necessary for the world to go round, dear little old Mara :3


Confession: I wanted to pull my sister's ponytail for a few seconds yesterday, simply because she didn't go to open the house's door for me (I was outside, no key) when she could've done it. She's so lazy sometimes... but yeah, that doesn't merit that kind of response. I didn't even tell her a thing.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 2, 2015)

Despite being a fairly nice person irl , when someone pisses me off I always seem to do something to get revenge by accident and then realise what I'd done several minutes later

E.g I was getting off a bus once and who I can only assume was an asshole pushed between me and my parents( I was in the middle of a conversation with my dad )  in a busy place to get off literally seconds earlier. As I got off the bus my suit case landed on her foot purely by accident...( I had the suitcase because I was going to Morocco..) I got irritated for a pretty petty reason but still....

Edit: woo 200th post


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Some measure of serious is necessary for the world to go round, dear little old Mara :3




But you're much sexier and fuckable with a sense of humor. Besides... we have Clayton who fills the Kuudere role


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 2, 2015)

Had to make my dad a birthday cake today; felt like shooting a snot rocket right in the batter.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> Had to make my dad a birthday cake today; felt like shooting a snot rocket right in the batter.



Ho my :c


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 2, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Ho my :c




Yup. There's been some unpleasant tension between my family members and I for some years now.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> Yup. There's been some unpleasant tension between my family members and I for some years now.



Get a new family c:
A family is just a group of people that care about eachother c:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 2, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I think we had the dick talk a few pages back, we were pretty much due for the vagina talk...



Indeed...I am super uneducated when it comes to sex things (I didn't know what "popping the cherry" meant until this morning).




Volkodav said:


> You gotta shit before you even think about trying anal
> How's that sound for sexy



ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY NOT.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a different views about Ohana. I never give up on family may it be blood related or not


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hehe...I forget ohana isnt just a Lilo and Stitch thing.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

I had to Google it c:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 2, 2015)

I want to have sexual relations with Mara one day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I want to have sexual relations with Mara one day.



I really wish I am your fourth


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I really with I am your fourth



wat


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> wat


Remember our conversation on skype?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Is that an inside joke we are not aware of?

But the real question is who is inside?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh.. It's just a personal conversation that we had on skype.. nothing big... XD


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 2, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> But the real question is who is inside?



On the one hand were talking about Fen, but on the other hand we're talking about Mara. Tough question.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> On the one hand were talking about Fen, but on the other hand we're talking about Mara. Tough question.



My bet is on Fen wanting Mara inside, and Mara obliging him.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> My bet is on Fen wanting Mara inside, and Mara obliging him.



sexy


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2015)

I confess I'm into reading office/teacher themed gay smutt fanfics about Supernatural characters..[Television show]
I also confess I'm into reading gay smutt fanfics about the archangels/angels or the Winchesters from Supernatural if it involves them being apart of a church and 'sinning'..
I've read some fanfics about Gabriel or Michael from the television show Dominion,but they're not as good.

I also confess I'm a bit obsessed with Vincent [Purple Guy from FNAF].


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 3, 2015)

FNAF is overrated if you ask me


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> FNAF is overrated if you ask me



It is,I got bored of the game after a short while.
But I'm more into the theories/stories etc. behind it.
..I also ship Purple Guy/Phone guy so,yeah.
The rest of it,all the knock-off games and stuff really don't interest me at all.
I just find Purple guy to be really interesting,and the fact that people on Tumblr get so upset
about people liking Purple Guy is giggle worthy.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 3, 2015)

I want to die. I don't care. I'm tired of everything. I shouldn't do this, I feel like I'm trying to get attention or something. Something stupid. It would be so easy to go to sleep and forget, it would solve everything. I don't even have real problems. 

Sorry for being such a downer, just venting. I'll go now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I want to die. I don't care. I'm tired of everything. I shouldn't do this, I feel like I'm trying to get attention or something. Something stupid. It would be so easy to go to sleep and forget, it would solve everything. I don't even have real problems.
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, just venting. I'll go now.




I understand how you feel. I'm sorry if I wasn't able to respond to your posts (My attention span is very short) but I appreciate you efforts to add inputs in this forum. You matter to me and to some people in this forum, I am sure these people reads them but just couldnt respond to it. (It's either they don't know what to say or just couldnt bother smashing keyboards) Remember... You have our hearts XD


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I want to die. I don't care. I'm tired of everything. I shouldn't do this, I feel like I'm trying to get attention or something. Something stupid. It would be so easy to go to sleep and forget, it would solve everything. I don't even have real problems.
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, just venting. I'll go now.



*squeezes*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I want to die. I don't care. I'm tired of everything. I shouldn't do this, I feel like I'm trying to get attention or something. Something stupid. It would be so easy to go to sleep and forget, it would solve everything. I don't even have real problems.
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, just venting. I'll go now.




Get on the teamspeak more often and you won't need to vent!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Get on the teamspeak more often and you won't need to vent!



^ This


Though I don't visit TS often, I agree that it's kinda fun there. XD


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I want to die. I don't care. I'm tired of everything. I shouldn't do this, I feel like I'm trying to get attention or something. Something stupid. It would be so easy to go to sleep and forget, it would solve everything. I don't even have real problems.
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, just venting. I'll go now.



Cyber group hug, anyone? Tonight, lets _not _dine in hell.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

*Cyber Hugs for Jtrekkie*


----------



## Ieono (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I want to die. I don't care. I'm tired of everything. I shouldn't do this, I feel like I'm trying to get attention or something. Something stupid. It would be so easy to go to sleep and forget, it would solve everything. I don't even have real problems.
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, just venting. I'll go now.



You're gonna die someday, so at least you have something to look forward to. 

I look forward to smiling at Death someday, myself. It's an inevitability, after all. But I haven't given up on life just yet.


----------



## Luki (Apr 3, 2015)

Indeed, if we're to die eventually, what's the point of hastening it?

We only have this one life, and we don't know what , if anything at all, awaits after it.

One shouldn't consciously cut their already short time here even shorter, you know?


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I want to die. I don't care. I'm tired of everything. I shouldn't do this, I feel like I'm trying to get attention or something. Something stupid. It would be so easy to go to sleep and forget, it would solve everything. I don't even have real problems.
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer, just venting. I'll go now.



Oh Trekkie...I feel for you and understand completely. 

I confess that I'm constantly having that same thought permeate in the back of my mind. Everyday I wish for the sweet release of death and everyday I'm denied its ambrosial appeal of freedom.

But you know what? Everyday I'm greeted with new and wonderful things! Watching life in its ephemeral beauty whiz by me in each moment. Grasping every passing one with every fiber of my being. All as we sonder through each other's lives. Being the main character in our story but a background figure in another's. Life is a beautiful play that's just ready to be experienced and played out! The good, the bad, the ups the downs. Take it at face value and enjoy all of it. 

So Trekkie, feel that way all you want and PLEASE, vent it all out. You may do it for attention but it's ok...we're willing to give it to you! ^w^ 

So just don't be hard on yourself; that's life's job. Ã“wÃ’


----------



## Amiir (Apr 3, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You gotta shit before you even think about trying anal
> How's that sound for sexy



I'm curious: after you shit how long does it take before you can have anal safely?


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 3, 2015)

From depression to talk about anal. Nice shift in gears


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> From depression to talk about anal. Nice shift in gears



That's just how things seem to roll here, and it's great! C:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Trekkie your presence and witty  remarks make this forum lively and I bet there are people around you that feel the same. I, for one, would miss you as much as anyone else. 

Life is hard Im so sorry things have been difficult. But things will get better I promise!

...actually, I happened to be really down at the moment reflecting on my past and your post made me realize I'm better now...and I should be happy Im no longer where I was. So thank you...I wish your present will be your past someday, it'll be better later.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Heh...back to depression oops.  

Are there any oyher body parts we can talk about?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2015)

Eyes are pretty.
Even brown eyes.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 3, 2015)

Necks and shoulders are a very beautiful part of the body.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Eyes and hair are my favorite things -w-...and overall body type


----------



## Cosmic Wolf (Apr 3, 2015)

I once shot a bird with an airgun, im not proud of itbut it looked like a plane falling from the sky. weird thing is that it was funny XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

Fav part.. Belly. Should have a good mix of muscle and fat. Same can be said for breasts. It should be firm. The entire arm.. The thicker the better.
And hands ohh.. Yeah.. The hands.. Thick fingers is a plus


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 3, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> They can rip, but it's not supposed to be common at all. If they're ripping, tearing, breaking, bleeding, etc, it's usually due to lack of arousal (tightened vaginal muscles) and/or not enough lubrication (natural or non)
> Imagine if it were the norm for a dude's ass to bleed during sex



Mine ripped too, and my female friends also bleed there first times  ALL the females I know bleed like I did, think its more common than people think.
and lol I can't say for the others but I was plenty aroused at the time and was not er dry at allxD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2015)

Lets talk about how your balls get stuck to your leg in the summer


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Lets talk about how your balls get stuck to your leg in the summer



I know that feeling :c


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Lets talk about how your balls get stuck to your leg in the summer



Waaaaat? Is that like underboob sweat, cause that stuff is infuriating cause you can't wipe at it (out of fear of creating awkward sweat stains on your shirt) but you can still feel the sweaty stickiness.  I don't even have big boobs but it still drives me mad.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 3, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Lets talk about how your balls get stuck to your leg in the summer



Never had that issue.  My balls must not be big enough.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 3, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Eyes are pretty.
> Even brown eyes.



ESPECIALLY brown eyes! I wouldn't date anyone who DOESN'T have brown eyes.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fav part.. Belly. *Should have a good mix of muscle and fat.* Same can be said for breasts. It should be firm. The entire arm.. The thicker the better.
> And hands ohh.. Yeah.. The hands.. Thick fingers is a plus



This so much! I like a guy who is noticeably chubby but also strong... like my ex, you could feel the muscles in his arms under all the fat... and he once put someone in hospital by picking them up and throwing them to defend someone else. I think when he told me that was the point I first realised I was attracted to him.

I like a guy who is deep-chested anyway BEFORE you add on the boobs, and thick-bodied anyway before you add on the belly, etc etc.

I also like extroverts and surfers... any chance I can get all this in one somewhere?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

^^^Try California, U.S.A

America-Fat
California- Surfer/muscular from surfing/Extroverted dudebro ridin' the gnarly waves

Chubby surfers might be rare but I'm sure there's at least one, score! :V


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 3, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ^^^Try California, U.S.A
> 
> America-Fat
> California- Surfer/muscular from surfing/Extroverted dudebro ridin' the gnarly waves
> ...



I bet the one chubby surfer has blue eyes and I ain't interested =P


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

Try Hawaii where you'll never run out of sun touched burly surfer men to set your eyes on.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 3, 2015)

In Ohio, the bodies are a seasonal thing.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Try Hawaii where you'll never run out of sun touched burly surfer men to set your eyes on.



Mmmmmmm Samoan gods.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Mmmmmmm Samoan gods.



This guy understands


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 3, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> ESPECIALLY brown eyes! I wouldn't date anyone who DOESN'T have brown eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen a lot of turkish guys like that in Germany, and they all had brown eyes too!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

I like collar bones c:


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This guy understands



*cough*gal*cough*

;P

I know what I am drawing next, a massive Samoan Pit, mmmmmhhhhmm, just a burly giant with that real muscle, marshmallow on the outside solid marble on the inside. 

Lordy I do have the vapors.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> *cough**gal**cough*
> 
> ;P
> 
> ...



Aaarrghhh! 
This confession... It burns


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Waaaaat? Is that like underboob sweat, cause that stuff is infuriating cause you can't wipe at it (out of fear of creating awkward sweat stains on your shirt) but you can still feel the sweaty stickiness.  I don't even have big boobs but it still drives me mad.



It sounds like the balls version of underboob sweat, yup
now you know why guys grab at their crotch in public, were unsticking our balls from our leg


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Aaarrghhh!
> This confession... It burns



I know I light your fire baby! 



Volkodav said:


> It sounds like the balls version of underboob sweat, yup
> now you know why guys grab at their crotch in public, were unsticking our balls from our leg



I honestly feel for men sometimes, a delicate ultra sensitive sack swinging between their legs that if not managed can become pinched by crossed legs, sat upon, or knocked accidentally rendering the man into a fetal position.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I know I light your fire baby!



Why do you have to be charming and thoughtful! Why Jambalaya? WHY! XD


----------



## Kleric (Apr 3, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Lets talk about how your balls get stuck to your leg in the summer


Around here, we call that phenomenon "Bat Wings", especially when they're stuck to both legs. :0


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Around here, we call that phenomenon "Bat Wings", especially when they're stuck to both legs. :0



Oh wow x'D
I thought it was only me that suffered this c:


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Around here, we call that phenomenon "Bat Wings", especially when they're stuck to both legs. :0



It's even worse when you keep them shaved. Thongs solve this problem. 

Yeah... that's two confessions


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> It's even worse when you keep them shaved. Thongs solve this problem.
> 
> Yeah... that's two confessions



Your first confession made me feel better. c:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

The dick sweat under my foreskin smells bad...
xDDDDD


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 3, 2015)

Now my balls have stuck to my leg. And there's a cold front outside... Strange


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> The dick sweat under my foreskin smells bad...
> xDDDDD



I can't imagine that anyone's would smell nice. x'D
Unless it had that certain.. musky(?) type smell that I seem to like. :s


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I can't imagine that anyone's would smell nice. x'D
> Unless it had that certain.. musky(?) type smell that I seem to like. :s



I do enjoy it...
My balls get stuck to my legs all the time, tight jeans or not, and I have to constantly adjust in public and it's so awkward.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 3, 2015)

I always wondered about that brown liquid that is around your anus. I assume it's anal sweat


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Why do you have to be charming and thoughtful! Why Jambalaya? WHY! XD



Someone around here has to tease you relentlessly while being completely immune to your deliciously provocative panda proclivities of partial preference to penises and probing of the posterior.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I always wondered about that brown liquid that is around your anus. I assume it's anal sweat



Most likely. :c


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 3, 2015)

i've picked up smoking again and have been feeling generally kinda apathetic

i think my body is arguably confused. i've been going to bed so late and have been constantly working, but then i caved and took a break/nap yesterday, and got extra sleep. i think it might have mixed me up more than helped or hurt.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 3, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> It's even worse when you keep them shaved. Thongs solve this problem.
> 
> Yeah... that's two confessions



Bat wings or not, I prefer mine shaved. Though I don't think I could get away wearing a thong. xD


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Bat wings or not, I prefer mine shaved. Though I don't think I could get away wearing a thong. xD



Thongs are not about body, thongs are about confidence. Wear a thong, own it, strut it!

I too prefer a clean playing field.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i've picked up smoking again and have been feeling generally kinda apathetic
> 
> i think my body is arguably confused. i've been going to bed so late and have been constantly working, but then i caved and took a break/nap yesterday, and got extra sleep. i think it might have mixed me up more than helped or hurt.


I don't know if you could improve your sleeping habits, but... you smoke? O.O
Pardon me for asking, but, since when?


----------



## Kleric (Apr 3, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Thongs are not about body, thongs are about confidence. Wear a thong, own it, strut it!
> 
> I too prefer a clean playing field.


Nah, they're not my style. Commando is how I roll. :v


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 3, 2015)

I confess to in the past, being way too easily jealous when my mate talked to other guys. Guess it has to do with my own feelings of inadequacy and low self esteem...im getting better about that though.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Nah, they're not my style. Commando is how I roll. :v



*fistsbumps*


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I confess to in the past, being way too easily jealous when my mate talked to other guys. Guess it has to do with my own feelings of inadequacy and low self esteem...im getting better about that though.



Mate as in friend or as in partner?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

When I see other winged wolves or non-pure-avian winged animals sometimes I'm like "Aha! Yes, another winged comrade!" And other times I'm like "THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!!"


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Mate as in friend or as in partner?



partner


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 3, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I don't know if you could improve your sleeping habits, but... you smoke? O.O
> Pardon me for asking, but, since when?


I honestly think with my trouble sleeping it would be better for me to just make sure I am consistent more than anything and try to schedule naps here and there.

Rarely. I smoked during tour and decided I liked it. Didn't smoke much during the semester, especially since the campus is technically tobacco free. (technically being i don't give a shit, walked to the music building smoking a cig)


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I always wondered about that brown liquid that is around your anus. I assume it's anal sweat



The... _what_


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I always wondered about that brown liquid that is around your anus. I assume it's anal sweat



No... Cut down on fatty foods.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2015)

Uuuuuuuuughhhhhhhhh... why are these photocopies so... abstract? The concepts barely seem to be what they usually are taken to such extremes of advanced thought.
Between the difficulty and boredom these photocopies represent... I confess I've slept through most of my day, and feel somewhat physically weak, too.


----------



## Filter (Apr 3, 2015)

I have no idea why my user title changes sometimes. One day mine was like "Bow chicka bow wow". That cracked me up. XD


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 3, 2015)

Filter said:


> I have no idea why my user title changes sometimes. One day mine was like "Bow chicka bow wow". That cracked me up. XD



Its because your post count was 69 my child now give me braaaaaaaains


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

I used to have a huge crush on the Chipettes growing up.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2015)

I confess that, despite my liking of opera, my musical ear is very limitted, as well as my appreciation of technique and control in singing. As such, I'm afraid I can't really appreciate Maria Callas in any role thar isn't Norma; at this point, I'm a more a fan of lighter or even darker voices than hers.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 3, 2015)

I used to be allergic to apple juice when I was younger. Whenever I drank it, I got the runs.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Filter said:


> I have no idea why my user title changes sometimes. One day mine was like "Bow chicka bow wow". That cracked me up. XD



...so you're a winged wolfdog huh? I too, am a wingedcanid. 

Fite me for the title m8,I gotta sword those always win!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 3, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...so you're a winged wolfdog huh? I too, am a wingedcanid.
> 
> Fite me for the title m8,I gotta sword those always win!



Unless it's a pen. The pen IS mightier than the sword.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 3, 2015)

Filter said:


> I have no idea why my user title changes sometimes. One day mine was like "Bow chicka bow wow". That cracked me up. XD



69 posts.  




Jambalaya said:


> TI too prefer a clean playing field.



Made me chuckle.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 3, 2015)

When I was in school, to try and get me to view myself in a more positive light my mum suggested that I should imagine I had a friend who was like... A clone of me. We called her Alexi. And I was to try and compliment her on stuff and consider all the things I liked about her, to try and get me to think better of my own traits. Instead I liked to imagine me pushing her into traffic and killing her in other ways, and doing the world a favour in doing so. It made me feel a hell of a lot better than trying to reflect positively on this version of me.

I don't know why I'm remembering this now. I guess the self loathing is back. I don't know why I stopped hating myself for so long, considering how much stuff about me there is to hate.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just focus on other things, like maybe a game you really like or your favorite band or something. That works for me.


----------



## Filter (Apr 4, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> 69 posts.





mcjoel said:


> Its because your post count was 69 my child now give me braaaaaaaains



Hehe... that would explain it.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...so you're a winged wolfdog huh? I too, am a wingedcanid.
> 
> Fite me for the title m8,I gotta sword those always win!



Fite on a full moon? Let's take over FAF instead. Muahaha!



VÃ¦r said:


> Unless it's a pen. The pen IS mightier than the sword.



True. Especially when the pen has a sword on the other end.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 4, 2015)

I was going to vent about something, but I forgot what it was.

7+ classes just isn't healthy for me, or anyone. My head has exploded on me many times over. With 2 AP tests in queue, this is feeling like an institutional 300. I'm popular and have friends, but I get the feeling I charade and act for attention, since all my pre-highschool social interactions were being tolerated enough to stay with my brother and his friends. I also can't shake the idea that the real me I strive to let out is simply incompatible in my school's toxic thought-policed environment. If I step out of vocal line, people under the justification of "being offended" will rip me to cold cuts on slice of "justice". I'm not bad... I hate when I open my mouth and get called shit. I didn't mean to hurt anyone. Why do I need to appease everyone while suppressing myself?

I'll cut it short here. I'm just tired. I'll deal with the possible backlashes here in the morning.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 4, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I was going to vent about something, but I forgot what it was.
> 
> 7+ classes just isn't healthy for me, or anyone. My head has exploded on me many times over. With 2 AP tests in queue, this is feeling like an institutional 300. I'm popular and have friends, but I get the feeling I charade and act for attention, since all my pre-highschool social interactions were being tolerated enough to stay with my brother and his friends. I also can't shake the idea that the real me I strive to let out is simply incompatible in my school's toxic thought-policed environment. If I step out of vocal line, people under the justification of "being offended" will rip me to cold cuts on slice of "justice". I'm not bad... I hate when I open my mouth and get called shit. I didn't mean to hurt anyone. Why do I need to appease everyone while suppressing myself?
> 
> I'll cut it short here. I'm just tired. I'll deal with the possible backlashes here in the morning.



I hate to hear how bad it is.

 Some people go out of their way to be offended. If you aren't trying to offend people, try not to worry about it too much. I truly hope you do well, you deserve it. You don't deserve the stress.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Filter said:


> Fite on a full moon? Let's take over FAF instead. Muahaha!



This option pleases me. We are legion.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

I confess that I turned Thomas the Tank Engine into a Train-Wolf Hybrid. C:


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I was going to vent about something, but I forgot what it was.
> 
> 7+ classes just isn't healthy for me, or anyone. My head has exploded on me many times over. With 2 AP tests in queue, this is feeling like an institutional 300. [...]
> I'll cut it short here. I'm just tired. I'll deal with the possible backlashes here in the morning.


It really, really, really isn't, and I know this from personal experience. If it's heavy for lit students, I can only imagine what it must be like for careers that require even more hours of work at home per week.

Have you considered toning down on the amount of courses you take per semester, Sparta? Or do you have no control over it?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> It really, really, really isn't, and I know this from personal experience. If it's heavy for lit students, I can only imagine what it must be like for careers that require even more hours of work at home per week.
> 
> Have you considered toning down on the amount of courses you take per semester, Sparta? Or do you have no control over it?



Very little. We have an non negotiable 7 period schedule, and releases aren't easy to get.

My solution is to fill those slots with bullshit courses like drawing, which I will probably do next year. Hopefully if the board gets their shit together they might put us back to an AB schedule again. 

Otherwise, I'm just being tired and irrational. I kinda like how you're my voice of reason sometimes.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

I confess that I used to eat wallpaper. c:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I confess that I used to eat wallpaper. c:




*à² _à² *


----------



## Ieono (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I confess that I used to eat wallpaper. c:




I can tell...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Only a little bit. :c


----------



## Saga (Apr 4, 2015)

I once got so mad arguing with someone that I sharted and had to walk away


----------



## Sylox (Apr 4, 2015)

I used to put small pebbles up my nose during recess.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

My dad got me really angry once, so I went in his bedroom and did a poo on his bed and I haven't seen him since.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> My dad got me really angry once, so I went in his bedroom and did a poo on his bed and I haven't seen him since.



ROFL?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> ROFL?



It's true. :c
He pissed me off so badly that I did that, and now I don't have to see him anymore.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> It's true. :c
> He pissed me off so badly that I did that, and now I don't have to see him anymore.



Ohh that's nasty


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh that's nasty



Trust me, it was a last resort. :/
It was the only legal way of making him angry enough to go away c:


----------



## Astus (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> My dad got me really angry once, so I went in his bedroom and did a poo on his bed and I haven't seen him since.



Probably one of the most out if the box things I've heard/seen in a long while...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> Probably one of the most out if the box things I've heard/seen in a long while...



Gee :c


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 4, 2015)

"did a poo"

youre from the UK arent you


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> "did a poo"
> 
> youre from the UK arent you



Yes C:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Bio, you are an amusing individual...dont change 

However, I do ask that you please change your waste disposal habits, never again...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Bio, you are an amusing individual...dont change
> 
> However, I do ask that you please change your waste disposal habits, never again...



I was 11 years old when I did it and I've never done it since, don't worry. c:


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Very little. We have an non negotiable 7 period schedule, and releases aren't easy to get.
> 
> My solution is to fill those slots with bullshit courses like drawing, which I will probably do next year. Hopefully if the board gets their shit together they might put us back to an AB schedule again.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm just being tired and irrational. I kinda like how you're my voice of reason sometimes.


Yeesh, that's harsh. But yes, it would be nice if you could at least take lighter courses, annoying as it is that they waste precious time.
You flatter me, Sparta c:
If you're feeling stressed, I'm always open for talking.

On road trip now...
I confess I'm one of those people who complains about how much somethings sucks, just so I can later talk to myself with confidence about why it actually isn't so bad.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 4, 2015)

Speaking of waste disposal, I fucking hate it when I miss the toilet when pissing. In the morning it's hard to center the target when I'm stunned and the howitzer is high up


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 4, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Speaking of waste disposal, I fucking hate it when I miss the toilet when pissing. In the morning it's hard to center the target when I'm stunned and the howitzer is high up



So just sit on the toilet in the mornings?


----------



## Amiir (Apr 4, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> So just sit on the toilet in the mornings?



No! That's not masculine!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Amiir said:


> No! That's not masculine!



Dude, I've sat down for 17 years. 
I've never used a urinal. 
I've never stood up to piss.
I have no problem with it, my friends don't. c:


----------



## Astus (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Gee :c



Hey, didn't say out of the box was a bad thing...

On that note, I confess that I'm fascinated by out of the box things and finding the reasons behind them.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 4, 2015)

I can not piss when I know I can be seen pissing or I can see others pissing. I need to go into a stall to ensure total privacy.

Edit - Astusthefox stop right there. You got a perfectly good box so no need to go outside it.


----------



## Luki (Apr 4, 2015)

Back when I was a kid, my parents would take me to their friends/other relatives places to get drunk,barbecues and whatnot.

I was the only kid there most of the times, booooored to death while they had fun and paid me no mind. Sometimes to amuse myself, I'd misplace or hide all sorts of stuff in the host's house.

A lipstick among cleaning products, an earring in the kitchen's drawers,candles in the freezer,a hair comb in the pet food storage, a spoon among dirty laundry, and so on.

 I never did get caught :<


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

^ That's amazing. xDDD


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 4, 2015)

Luki said:


> Back when I was a kid, my parents would take me to their friends/other relatives places to get drunk,barbecues and whatnot.
> 
> I was the only kid there most of the times, booooored to death while they had fun and paid me no mind. Sometimes to amuse myself, I'd misplace or hide all sorts of stuff in the host's house.
> 
> ...



Someone mastered childhood. Props to you good sir.

---------------

Confession: Although I'm not sexual I still like fantasizing about encounters with people. But I still lack the desire to actually participate or act out any of them.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 4, 2015)

Been doing the same my whole life as well.
Screw masculinity! I prefer things convenient and easy if they can be.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 4, 2015)

I tend to run my mouth when I get nervous


----------



## Wax (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I was 11 years old when I did it and I've never done it since, don't worry. c:


Jesus Christ bruh. Reminds me of this girl I knew in school. Last year I was in year 11, and in my tutor group I had to 'oversee' this table of year 9 girls (basically, sit with them once a week and try and answer some quiz questions.) They were the stereotypical nerd type, carrying their "How To Draw Manga" books around with them all the time, talking about anime, not hugely popular, etc etc. One of the girls wasn't in very much because she had to go and talk to the pastoral support teachers about whatever. I think one of the girls mentioned once that she had Tourette's. Anyway, I remember she came in one day after being absent for a few days prior, but she was late. Her friends asked why she was late and she said: "Sorry, I just have to get used to waking up early now I'm back in school because I got suspended."
"Why did you get suspended?"
"One of the teachers was annoying me, so I got a dog poo from the street and put it on their desk and chair."

I always figured she really didn't like that teacher.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 4, 2015)

I sliced my hand up with a can lid but instead of feeling in pain now that its stopped bleeding it amuses me to stare at because now I can see a dermal layer and some fibers and a couple of blood vessels its cool its like I accidentally dissected myself [weirdness intensifies]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Wax said:


> Jesus Christ bruh. Reminds me of this girl I knew in school. Last year I was in year 11, and in my tutor group I had to 'oversee' this table of year 9 girls (basically, sit with them once a week and try and answer some quiz questions.) They were the stereotypical nerd type, carrying their "How To Draw Manga" books around with them all the time, talking about anime, not hugely popular, etc etc. One of the girls wasn't in very much because she had to go and talk to the pastoral support teachers about whatever. I think one of the girls mentioned once that she had Tourette's. Anyway, I remember she came in one day after being absent for a few days prior, but she was late. Her friends asked why she was late and she said: "Sorry, I just have to get used to waking up early now I'm back in school because I got suspended."
> "Why did you get suspended?"
> "One of the teachers was annoying me, so I got a dog poo from the street and put it on their desk and chair."
> 
> I always figured she really didn't like that teacher.



Oh my gosh cX


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 4, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I sliced my hand up with a can lid but instead of feeling in pain now that its stopped bleeding it amuses me to stare at because now I can see a dermal layer and some fibers and a couple of blood vessels its cool its like I accidentally dissected myself [weirdness intensifies]



I did put band aids and neosporin and shiz on it so Im all good. It'll probably hurt worse later when whatever pain inhibitors wear off though >:T but I seem to have a pretty good pain tolerance apparently. I have a large burn scar on my arm and when I got that it only hurt a little, too.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I did put band aids and neosporin and shiz on it so Im all good. It'll probably hurt worse later when whatever pain inhibitors wear off though >:T *but I seem to have a pretty good pain tolerance* apparently. I have a large burn scar on my arm and when I got that it only hurt a little, too.



Can I test your pain tolerance further? c:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> My dad got me really angry once, so I went in his bedroom and did a poo on his bed and I haven't seen him since.



Earlier this evening I was on this thread and started reading some of the more random, odd ones to my friend. I started laughing more and more.

I got to this one and couldn't stop crying with laughter for a good 5 minutes. She has a video of me crying, trying to get past the first fucking sentence out loud. I couldn't.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Earlier this evening I was on this thread and started reading some of the more random, odd ones to my friend. I started laughing more and more.
> 
> I got to this one and couldn't stop crying with laughter for a good 5 minutes. She has a video of me crying, trying to get past the first fucking sentence out loud. I couldn't.



It's nice to know that my confession gave you joy C:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 4, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> It's nice to know that my confession gave you joy C:



Oh very much so. And make up running all down my face.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2015)

Count me among the men who sit in the toilet to take a leak.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 4, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Earlier this evening I was on this thread and started reading some of the more random, odd ones to my friend. I started laughing more and more.
> 
> I got to this one and couldn't stop crying with laughter for a good 5 minutes. She has a video of me crying, trying to get past the first fucking sentence out loud. I couldn't.



You should put that shiz on YouTube


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Count me among the men who sit in the toilet to take a leak.



why


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 4, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You should put that shiz on YouTube



Heh, maybe I should get her to send it to me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 4, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Heh, maybe I should get her to send it to me.



do etttt


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> why


It's more comfortable that way.
Of course, I only do it in my own bathroom.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

I feel like drawing faces on my toes with a marker pen. c:


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 4, 2015)

Back when I was in Scouts, I sliced my finger open trying to carve a face into a hickory nut. This was an eternity ago, probably 5th grade or something like that, and you can still see the scar today.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Back when I was in Scouts, I sliced my finger open trying to carve a face into a hickory nut. This was an eternity ago, probably 5th grade or something like that, and you can still see the scar today.



Oh my GOSH I completely forgot that I went to Scouts!!
I have so many more confessions. c:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 4, 2015)

I think I'm in denial of over stress.


I'm aware that I am depressed here and there, I'm VERY aware of my tendencies, but I'm always somehow surprised when my teacher says she's concerned about my health choices or people say "you're worse off than I am(in regards to health affected by work)/doing way more than i ever did" and I don't understand. I am tired, yeah, but I feel like I'm actually getting more than enough of what I should.  I feel like this isn't even comparable to the amount of work I'll have to do down the line, and others in this school have clearly done much more.

Given, there are symptoms.

-There are signs I have excessive overtiredness (physically), because when I fall asleep in a class I don't actually know it happened. I just wake up and realize that I was asleep. I have notes that stop midsentence.
-I've re-started smoking. 
-my eating habits are kinda fucked up sometimes.
-I've had a lot of breakdowns this semester.
-My counselor keeps saying my credit schedules are very heavy, and my studio instructor told my parents that i've seemed worn thin this semester.
-I've had progressively more distinct memory issues.
-My room is currently a disaster and every few weeks I'm just unable to clean it, resulting in what it is right now, which is something I can't fully walk through.
-i don't socialize anymore to much of an extent. send about two-three sentences to some people in one day, and i haven't talked to a majority of my friends in months


all the same...i want to do more. i wanna be able to do everything better, but i really...really have trouble believing that this is my limit, that i can't do better. it makes me kinda worried, i guess.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2015)

...
Hmmm, hypothetically, what definitive proof would you need that you actually need to lay things down a little? 
Understandable as the impulse to improve is (and as respectable and worth encouraging as it is, too), there might just be a point where it stops being healthy (such as, maybe now?). Do you actually think you'd fall appart if you took on less work, practiced less, and generally dedicated a little less time to your education and more to what you'd actually consider healthy entertainment and human relationships?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 4, 2015)

Speaking of shit, when I was 6 I pulled some waste out of my anus (literally) and drew a scat maze on the toilet seat cover.

Why am I telling you this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Speaking of shit, when I was 6 I pulled some waste out of my anus (literally) and drew a scat maze on the toilet seat cover.
> 
> Why am I telling you this?




Somehow it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 4, 2015)

I sliced the bottom of my leg open on a rusty nail. Eight years, later, I sliced the bottom of my hand open on a rusty toilet.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Speaking of shit, when I was 6 I pulled some waste out of my anus (literally) and drew a scat maze on the toilet seat cover.
> 
> Why am I telling you this?


You tell me, Sparta. That said, it might just be a little too colorful an anecdote, maybe? I'm not sure... but yeah, I'm not bothered by it either.
GarcÃ­a MÃ¡rquez once wrote a character who did similar things, too.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 4, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Back when I was in Scouts, I sliced my finger open trying to carve a face into a hickory nut. This was an eternity ago, probably 5th grade or something like that, and you can still see the scar today.



I was kicked out of Scouts because, when it came time to recite the Oath and earn that badge, I refused to say the "duty to God" part. I left it out. I told the Scoutmaster that I didn't believe in God so I wouldn't say it. He threw me out right then and there.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2015)

I guess the reason why it doesnt bother me much is because I endured watching 120 Days of Sodom


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 5, 2015)

The grossest thing I recall reading involved someone's remains being picked up with a spatula (you can guess the state they were in), from Bohumil Hrabal's _Too loud a solitude_, also a heavily scatological book in its own right.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I guess the reason why it doesnt bother me much is because I endured watching 120 Days of Sodom



That movie was nearly unwatchable - just from its incredibly poor production. The book is infinitely better.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> That movie was nearly unwatchable - just from its incredibly poor production. The book is infinitely better.




I'll admire you for the rest of my life if you really did read the book


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll admire you for the rest of my life if you really did read the book



At least three times! Then I *thought about* putting it on a shelf at the local public library, *but I didn't* - because that would be all illegal 'n chit.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 5, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Oh my GOSH I completely forgot that I went to Scouts!!
> I have so many more confessions. c:



In scout camp once, I punched a kid twice my size with maximum force in the junk for trying to hang me by my feet into a mud puddle. In that same week he had taken a shit between the two holes in our outhouse.

Justice was served.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 5, 2015)

My mom just learned that I'm a furry, but it turned out differently than I thought. My dad, having a fit of anger for me not bringing a paper home, took my iPhone away from me and hid it in his underwear drawer last Thursday. My mom found it the next day and decided it was a good time to snoop around on my phone. She eventually saw my Instagram account (it's armed_furry if you're wondering) and asked me "what is a fury?" (Yes she pronounced it as "fury") , I explained to her what a furry was. But I got grounded anyway because I had a few pictures on my page that had the word "fuck" on them. And she apparently thinks it's a contradiction to be a nice kid and have a couple crude joke memes and a few pictures making fun of ISIS on your IG account.


----------



## Wax (Apr 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I guess the reason why it doesnt bother me much is because I endured watching 120 Days of Sodom


My fav film!! <3 <3 <3 :v



BlitzCo said:


> But I got grounded anyway because I had a few pictures on my page that had the word "fuck" on them..


Damn, sounds like a hard knock life


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 5, 2015)

I normally don't like dogs, but I have fallen in love with my mothers dog Sally (or as I like to call her The Beast from West Meath)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 5, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I did put band aids and neosporin and shiz on it so Im all good. It'll probably hurt worse later when whatever pain inhibitors wear off though >:T but I seem to have a pretty good pain tolerance apparently. I have a large burn scar on my arm and when I got that it only hurt a little, too.



Fun fact: third degree burns are painless.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 5, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Fun fact: third degree burns are painless.



The more you know~


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 5, 2015)

When I was in Scouts, I would get yelled at for throwing random leaves in the campfire, as leaves produce heavy smoke. 
I also was bullied a lot by a few of the kids, and when it got physical, I had to tell the Scoutmaster. Some of the kids in my Troop were some of the most unscoutlike kids out there. 
But hey, I'm friends with a bunch of other former Scouts, so I have that going for me.


----------



## Wax (Apr 5, 2015)

I confess I put too much mustard on my sandwich that I'm eating right now and my nose really really hurts oh my fucking god



LazerMaster5 said:


> But hey, I'm friends with a bunch of other former Scouts, so I have that going for me.


I swear only 50% of kids who ever went to scouts actually found it a positive experience. What happened after you told the scoutmaster about being bullied?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Scoutmaster made an announcement about it, keeping the names anonymous. Kind of like, "I have heard of some bullying going on. Please stop." Or something like that, I don't quite remember. There was still one or two kids that were pricks after that, but it wasn't as intense.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 5, 2015)

When I was 8 or 9 I stole a penny (I gave it back later and I do feel bad about the whole thing).

Reading that it sounds a bit silly, but that one action snowballed unexpectedly.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm so fond of Wax. Highland Bulls are cute


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm so fond of Wax. Highland Bulls are cute



now imagine combining those together :V


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 5, 2015)

I kind of miss being religious.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> I kind of miss being religious.



Ignorance_ is_ bliss.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> I kind of miss being religious.



You're either Singaporean or Malaysian. I'm just guessing


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 5, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Ignorance_ is_ bliss.


Yeah... but that's not really the part that I miss.

I don't even know how/what to describe it.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're either Singaporean or Malaysian. I'm just guessing


Malaysian. What leads you to the conclusion?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 5, 2015)

I thought Mayo was Aussie.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Malaysian. What leads you to the conclusion?




The way you talk


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 5, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I thought Mayo was Aussie.


Close enough, relatively speaking.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The way you talk


Damnit. This is not the first time people got it right just from that.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 5, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Close enough, relatively speaking.
> 
> Damnit. This is not the first time people got it right just from that.



I would have literally no idea.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 5, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> I would have literally no idea.


I can only tell if they write like this:
_
where got confusing ? 

which side got benefit, go which side la...._


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 5, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> I kind of miss being religious.



Well there are plenty of non hate filled religions to pick from if you want to again.
Or you could just be spiritual and believe your own thing


----------



## Amiir (Apr 5, 2015)

When I was younger I used to go to a very nice camping. One day, I have no idea why, I go to the camping owner's house, I enter in the most casual way immaginable, I find a purse (which turns out to be of the owner's wife), pull out the wallet, steal literally just one euro, go back out. Oddly, no one stops me. The next day they realize _someone _broke in the owner's freaking house (I was probably caught on a CCTV camera). Luckily, my family was a long time customer of theirs plus I was just a kid so they let it go. Kids tend to do immensely stupid shit. Glad I only did this crap back then and not now, though


----------



## Wax (Apr 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm so fond of Wax. Highland Bulls are cute


I CONFESS THAT YOU DA MAN!!! you fuckin cutie



Maugryph said:


> now imagine combining those together :V


My username is 50% based off of the fact I'd always put styling wax in my hair and all my friends were surprised seeing my with spiked hair one day when my hair was always unstyled before. A few of em called me Waxy. Imagine that shit on a highland bull - so dope.
However with _that _revelation it's a disappointing truth that my hair is not as long as a highland bull's in real life.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 5, 2015)

I confess I have very little patience for drunk people.


----------



## Pyper (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't stand holidays because it requires me to be around my family. I feel so out of place with them and my anxiety is worse at family events than going to a new environment around new people.


----------



## phaofal (Apr 5, 2015)

One time, when i was about 6 or so, i drank a ton of pure cranberry juice and milk and then i later threw up all over my mother's truck.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 5, 2015)

Try getting food poisoning and vomiting in your father's lap. Twice. That happened when I was in elementary school. That was the fucking worst, for both dad and I.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 5, 2015)

I've never gotten food poisoning.
But I did throw up in the middle of Spanish once.
All over my friend's bag.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 5, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Try getting food poisoning and vomiting in your father's lap. Twice. That happened when I was in elementary school. That was the fucking worst, for both dad and I.



I got food poisoning when I was about 9 years old. My mom and I ate at Outback and ended up missing a vacation because of how sick we were.


----------



## BRN (Apr 5, 2015)

I've never bought a cigarette in my life, but I've still smoked more than most of my friends. Finding it harder to resist the lure of vice, especially because drinks are so freaking expensive around here.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 5, 2015)

I've always wanted to be fucked on a teacher's desk.
Preferably by a young, hot male teacher...


----------



## BRN (Apr 5, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've always wanted to be fucked on a teacher's desk.
> Preferably by a young, hot male teacher...


Back when I was in college this chick I knew had the same fascination with our Philosophy teach. It was pretty awesome coming up with plans and hearing her stories. She was one hell of a seductress but at least our teach had the presence of mind to wait until she was no longer his student before doing exactly that~


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 5, 2015)

BRN said:


> Back when I was in college this chick I knew had the same fascination with our Philosophy teach. It was pretty awesome coming up with plans and hearing her stories. She was one hell of a seductress but at least our teach had the presence of mind to wait until she was no longer his student before doing exactly that~


I...


...can you write a book? I feel like every time I read your posts, a sexual fantasy I wasn't expecting comes true


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 5, 2015)

BRN said:


> Back when I was in college this chick I knew had the same fascination with our Philosophy teach. It was pretty awesome coming up with plans and hearing her stories. She was one hell of a seductress but at least our teach had the presence of mind to wait until she was no longer his student before doing exactly that~



Murr.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 5, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I...
> 
> 
> ...can you write a book? I feel like every time I read your posts, a sexual fantasy I wasn't expecting comes true


That's one his biggest perks, isn't it?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 5, 2015)

BRN said:


> Back when I was in college this chick I knew had the same fascination with our Philosophy teach. It was pretty awesome coming up with plans and hearing her stories. She was one hell of a seductress but at least our teach had the presence of mind to wait until she was no longer his student before doing exactly that~



Oh my goodness...
Fenny wants


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 5, 2015)

I ate 10 chimy-changas one time with hot sauce poured all over them. I ended up with severe heartburn and constipation after


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 5, 2015)

speaking of sex...there's this dude i watched a super long time ago and he started being active without my noticing like about a year ago, and it occurred to me his sona looks a lot like mine...

in the past four months he's been getting way more active and posting quite a lot of porn of his character and honestly i'm getting annoyed because his looks too similar to mine for me to be okay with him getting all that action >:C

so sometimes i pretend his character is mine. 

this was a good decision. c:


----------



## Ieono (Apr 5, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I...
> 
> 
> ...can you write a book? I feel like every time I read your posts, a sexual fantasy I wasn't expecting comes true




"Fantasy" indeed.


----------



## Filter (Apr 5, 2015)

When I was a college freshman, I ate an entire large pizza in one sitting.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Filter said:


> When I was a college freshman, I ate an entire large pizza in one sitting.



Whenever my parents get Little Ceaser's, everyone gets their own pizza.
And I usually eat all of mine.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 6, 2015)

For new years, I was dog-sitting for a friend and had nothing to do but laptop (on slow internet), family guy, and 2 annoying dogs
so i ordered pizza and ate two large pizzas and 2-3 cans of rootbeer in one sitting
try and one up me, bitch


----------



## Luki (Apr 6, 2015)

How can you guys eat so much o_o


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

Ieono said:


> "Fantasy" indeed.


Fantasy as in I almost don't literally believe he knows these people and/or is doing the things he does at times


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello Evan


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> For new years, I was dog-sitting for a friend and had nothing to do but laptop (on slow internet), family guy, and 2 annoying dogs
> so i ordered pizza and ate two large pizzas and 2-3 cans of rootbeer in one sitting
> try and one up me, bitch



I'll suck you dick for 24 hours.
I'll be your forum bitch for 2 days.


----------



## Filter (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Whenever my parents get Little Ceaser's, everyone gets their own pizza.
> And I usually eat all of mine.


This thread is making me hungry. 

It's been a while since I last had Little Ceasar's. How does their large compare to Dominoes or Papa John's?



Volkodav said:


> For new years, I was dog-sitting for a friend and had nothing to do but laptop (on slow internet), family guy, and 2 annoying dogs
> so i ordered pizza and ate two large pizzas and 2-3 cans of rootbeer in one sitting
> try and one up me, bitch


Aw man, you win.



Luki said:


> How can you guys eat so much o_o


One bite at a time. It also doesn't hurt to have a fast metabolism.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

Filter said:


> One bite at a time. It also doesn't hurt to have a fast metabolism.


I do have a fast metabolism, but it quite literally hurts if you have a small-ass stomach like me. :|
I could never eat as much as you guys, anymore than 2 pieces of pizza it gets uncomfortable.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Hello Evan


hiya!


...ngh, food. i don't always eat that much, but when i do, it's extremely fast. i finish most meals in under 10 minutes. my friend and i went to the dining hall, and i got a full plate of pasta about two-three minutes before him. i was done with the pasta when he sat down.

other times i'll skip meals left and right. had one box of sushi and a cigarrette on friday and that was it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 6, 2015)

I've slowly been getting more and more into drawing NSFW art.
It's pretty mild right now,nothing showing not even boobs but one step at a time I guess.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 6, 2015)

Just... turns out one of the people I liked is already in a relationship. 

I think I need a hug. I may sleep with my large Maleficent plush tonight. I'm going to cry.


----------



## BRN (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Fantasy as in I almost don't literally believe he knows these people and/or is doing the things he does at times



She's the pink-haired chick, I'm not


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Just... turns out of the people I liked is already in a relationship.
> 
> I think I need a hug. I may sleep with my large Maleficent plush tonight. I'm going to cry.


You can have my hugs... hypothetically, because this is the internet. 
*Hypothetical hugs, but totally would be real hugs maybe; if it wasn't the internet*


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 6, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You can have my hugs... hypothetically, because this is the internet.
> *Hypothetical hugs, but totally would be real hugs maybe; if it wasn't the internet*



I will cherish these hugs like I would a large burrito. Thank you.


----------



## BRN (Apr 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Just... turns out one of the people I liked is already in a relationship.
> 
> I think I need a hug. I may sleep with my large Maleficent plush tonight. I'm going to cry.



Agh shit :[

Don't turn on the Snow Patrol or any of that music. the feels aren't worth it. Just sleep :c


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

BRN said:


> She's the pink-haired chick, I'm not


I mean I do believe you! It's just fucking ridiculous to me that my college experience has been so cut and dry. Given, the campus I'm on is not particularly liberal, and with my major and tendencies I almost force myself to not have a social life, but I just get surprised sometime. You're only, maybe, what, 2 years older than me? Our lives aren't even in that distinct of an age-based rift, but I'm still amazed at the social experiences that you have that are so much more extended.

I dunno. It's not even that I mind; where I lack in social enthusiasm and experience, I've got to hear a lot of sounds that are important to me. The difference in life is not a problem to me; it's just that it is.

it's also funny that i remember seeing that photo on facebook. at the time i think my exact thought was "accurate"


honestly, in this retrospective the more i think about what my own friends have experienced, the surprise is kind of fading out. if anything i'm coming back to terms with the fact that i don't strive for any of these things, like...at all. and the problem is that i think i'm perfectly okay with that. my other posts have shown signs that i have/had a habit of punishing myself or wanting to demote myself as much as possible, but in regards to the process involved i'm almost okay with that. i am embarrassed by the fact that it got to a point where i expressed it outwardly, but i feel like everything was conducive to something. i know i should put my health as a human first (maybe), but honestly sometimes there's a certain level of sensory extension in putting myself into a strictly musical life schedule. health is affected, yes, but the world feels and sounds different, in a way that is more relevant to an extension of self, and an organic connection to the world as it sounds, rather than the inherent tendencies of the human ear, which accepts all sounds as noise first, and must hear an organized process to begin identifying music. 

and yet there were moments where i didn't even want to hear sound at all...there's the tough thing, a human has a limited capacity. I can't play forever (and trust me, i have tried. Twelve hours of practice in one day happened two weeks ago; had to stop because my hands couldn't go anymore), and at some point my body will start to send more signals than I can ignore, start to force shutdowns, start to build an intolerance for certain experiences.

i dunno. this is a HUGE tangent off of a simple rebuttal to a comment of disbelief, but i have been really struggling to find my sense of self within the way i work, and want to spend my time out of work. the thing is, sometimes i really will feel absolutely miserable as a result of interacting with other people! even when nothing is said, this sometimes happens. but today, i feel great, i've been openly talking about things instead of shooting myself down, i had a practice session that felt good, and i've been able to hear the tones i want to hear again, as well as an improvement in memory.

i feel like THIS is the construction of identity i need to actualize. most people try to find what they want to be, but for me i feel like this is the process of finding what my body and mind need in order to be symbiotic.


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 6, 2015)

Filter said:


> When I was a college freshman, I ate an entire large pizza in one sitting.



I can barely finish an entire small pizza in one sitting. Also, I like my pizza with either ketchup, BQ sauce, or buffalo sauce + blue cheese; pizza just isn't good enough to me plain.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I mean I do believe you! It's just fucking ridiculous to me that my college experience has been so cut and dry. Given, the campus I'm on is not particularly liberal, and with my major and tendencies I almost force myself to not have a social life, but I just get surprised sometime. You're only, maybe, what, 2 years older than me? Our lives aren't even in that distinct of an age-based rift, but I'm still amazed at the social experiences that you have that are so much more extended.
> 
> I dunno. It's not even that I mind; where I lack in social enthusiasm and experience, I've got to hear a lot of sounds that are important to me. The difference in life is not a problem to me; it's just that it is.
> 
> ...




HOLY SHIT! WHAT YOU NEED IS TO SMOKE A JOINT AND GET LAID IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## Wax (Apr 6, 2015)

I confess I thought all 3 Five Nights At Freddie's games were very very poor.



R_Magedn said:


> HOLY SHIT! WHAT YOU NEED IS TO SMOKE A JOINT AND GET LAID IMMEDIATELY!!!


Excuse me, this is a confessions thread not a "How to become literally the coolest person alive on Earth" thread.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 6, 2015)

I confess that I don't understand why people think Samandriel is so scary/intimidating.
He's a fluffy little Dragon Wolf,my goodness.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2015)

I really want to understand what you're saying but you're just making it hard for me because you're making it complicated.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 6, 2015)

The horns?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 6, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The horns?





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I really want to understand what you're  saying but you're just making it hard for me because you're making it  complicated.



Sorry it's 6:30am and I haven't had any sleep besides a 1-2 hour nap.
I see my Fursona as being pretty harmless and sorta cuddly but a lot of people tell me he's scary/intimidating and I don't understand that.
I mean Samandriel does have follow me eyes,and I could understand that bit but that's about it.
His horns aren't really all that scary looking,I could understand if he had Ram horns but these are pretty normal looking.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Sorry it's 6:30am and I haven't had any sleep besides a 1-2 hour nap.
> I see my Fursona as being pretty harmless and sorta cuddly but a lot of people tell me he's scary/intimidating and I don't understand that.
> I mean Samandriel does have follow me eyes,and I could understand that bit but that's about it.
> His horns aren't really all that scary looking,I could understand if he had Ram horns but these are pretty normal looking.



Sorry that post wasn't for you XD

-awkward smile-


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry that post wasn't for you XD
> 
> -awkward smile-



Oh! Alright,that's okay.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 6, 2015)

Wax said:


> Excuse me, this is a confessions thread not a "How to become literally the coolest person alive on Earth" thread.



That post wasn't a confession... It was a *requiem* for young soul suffering a slow death from atrophic necrosis. It's an advanced case and drastic intervention is warranted.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

I almost don't give a shit about how I'll do in today's midterm because that class is very boring and I haven't been paying attention to it.
Almost.

@Evan: I would reply to that... but I still need to read it more carefully.
Bottom-line: Do you think you need to change anything about the current way in which you're working, or not? Do you _feel_ like changing anything at all?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've always wanted to be fucked on a teacher's desk.
> Preferably by a young, hot male teacher...



=O It's [one of] the ultimate fantasies! I reckon if I ever did have the opportunity, I still wouldn't go through with it 'cause I'm too much of a wimp.



BRN said:


> Back when I was in college this chick I knew had the same fascination with our Philosophy teach. It was pretty awesome coming up with plans and hearing her stories. She was one hell of a seductress but at least our teach had the presence of mind to wait until she was no longer his student before doing exactly that~



This.... this makes me happy. I'm incredibly happy for your friend =D



SkyboundTerror said:


> Just... turns out one of the people I liked is already in a relationship.
> 
> I think I need a hug. I may sleep with my large Maleficent plush tonight. I'm going to cry.



=( sorry to hear that dude.

In these situations the important thing is to not get attached and be coy even to your own thoughts and feelings, until the very moment something happens =P.

Can't guarantee it will prevent any sexual tension though >.<



			
				BRN said:
			
		

> She's the pink-haired chick, I'm not




=O You were cock fighting as well? That's so fun!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

I confess that I've really never done anything interesting or cool or whatever.
I'm just kinda your average musician and dancer and there's not too much else to me.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> HOLY SHIT! WHAT YOU NEED IS TO SMOKE A JOINT AND GET LAID IMMEDIATELY!!!


Done both not interested

Actually to be honest that suggestion just annoys me. I have gotten it more than once, and taking action on it changed very little.


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I really want to understand what you're saying but you're just making it hard for me because you're making it complicated.


I kinda figured that might happen

Tldr I am starting to be OK with being antisocial (or at least just condense my social circle to who i play music with) and just focusing on music, but the negative effects on my health get in the way of doing it all the time, and after taking a day of break things went better, so I am trying to figure out the balance point


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 6, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> HOLY SHIT! WHAT YOU NEED IS TO SMOKE A JOINT AND GET LAID IMMEDIATELY!!!



done both of these, still bored with life


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Over the course of 4 months, from March 2014 to last June 2014, I've realised that my boyfriend and I have accumulated 777 messages.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

@Evan:
Ah, fair enough, then. If that settles it, then I wish you the best of luck in finding that balance.

I didn't want to come to class today... my body is still in vacation mode.

Confieso que he vivido... dijo Neruda alguna vez.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Tldr I am starting to be OK with being antisocial (or at least just condense my social circle to who i play music with) and just focusing on music, but the negative effects on my health get in the way of doing it all the time, and after taking a day of break things went better, so I am trying to figure out the balance point



Trying to balance it is a challenge. Hope you get through with it


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

I confess that I seem to have something of an urge to talk to people online, for some strange reason.
Naturally, this mainly happens when I'm at the Uni where I have classes in the morning. Not much time or motivation to interact with them over there. Happily, it's started to happen less and less when I'm at home. I may visit, but I don't have as much of an urge to reply.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 6, 2015)

I confess that I prefare talking online than in person.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I confess that I prefare talking online than in person.



So do I.
I also think you are very adorable Kin


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So do I.
> I also think you are very adorable Kin



I'd say the same about you Fen ^_^


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I seem to have something of an urge to talk to people online, for some strange reason.
> Naturally, this mainly happens when I'm at the Uni where I have classes in the morning. Not much time or motivation to interact with them over there. Happily, it's started to happen less and less when I'm at home. I may visit, but I don't have as much of an urge to reply.


If you can catch me online, I'm always available for such talking.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Done both not interested
> 
> Actually to be honest that suggestion just annoys me. I have gotten it more than once, and taking action on it changed very little.



Not even sorry. While I did mean it literally, there's was also a deeper warning behind it. I've seen it before. Stay on that path and you're going to end-up bitter, old and alone before you ever reach 30. Apparently I'm not first to have tried to warn you about about being wrapped to tight for your own good either but, whatever... It's your life.  Far be it from me to rob you of your self-righteous indignation. Do name your next cat after me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh no..  I don't like to talk online.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh no..  I don't like to talk online.


Why not, Marazhu?


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh no..  I don't like to talk online.





Ariosto said:


> Why not, Marazhu?



He just likes to make double entendres and wave his willy around. ;P 

I have a confession, I don't care for soda.  I mean I'll drink it but I won't seek it out.  I prefer unsweetened iced tea instead.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Not even sorry. While I did mean it literally, there's was also a deeper warning behind it. I've seen it before. Stay on that path and you're going to end-up bitter, old and alone before you ever reach 30. Apparently I'm not first to have tried to warn you about about being wrapped to tight for your own good either but, whatever... It's your life.  Far be it from me to rob you of your self-righteous indignation. Do name your next cat after me.


Then what are you suggesting I do? Please realize that I consider making music to be critical to my life. I get more stressed being away from an instrument.  I said it before, I haven't ever really been happy focusing on being a person. I get a lot of fulfillment 
out of experiencing as much music as I do.

This isn't work for me. This is what I live for. So consequentially what component concerns you?


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Not even sorry. While I did mean it literally, there's was also a deeper warning behind it. I've seen it before. Stay on that path and you're going to end-up bitter, old and alone before you ever reach 30. Apparently I'm not first to have tried to warn you about about being wrapped to tight for your own good either but, whatever... It's your life.  Far be it from me to rob you of your self-righteous indignation. Do name your next cat after me.



Funny, I would've thought someone who filled the void of their life with meaningless small pleasures thinking it'll sustain happiness would be the lifestyle to suggest against...
I hope you can trust that Evan knows what makes himself happy, and clearly he's doing what he can to set himself up for a good life in the future.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Then what are you suggesting I do? Please realize that I consider making music to be critical to my life. I get more stressed being away from an instrument.  I said it before, I haven't ever really been happy focusing on being a person. I get a lot of fulfillment
> out of experiencing as much music as I do.
> 
> This isn't work for me. This is what I live for. So consequentially what component concerns you?



You know. We'd love to get a sample of your music (If you have any)


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 6, 2015)

I would bang a chick with this song in the background

http://youtu.be/auaOkibgpkI


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

Eating this chocolate bunny feels like a chore.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know. We'd love to get a sample of your music (If you have any)


i have a souncloud, but a lot of it is a tad outdated. i haven't written much new material yet, or at the least, i haven't actualized it yet.

https://soundcloud.com/this_is_tides

i also have some stuff on my fa that isn't on that, but overall it's all pretty old.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow didn't expect that you'd make these things. The music makes me want to run "The Nexus" dungeon in world of Warcraft. I dunno if the genre of this is called "Music Production"


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wow didn't expect that you'd make these things. The music makes me want to run "The Nexus" dungeon in world of Warcraft. I dunno if the genre of this is called "Music Production"


i honestly dunno if that's a good thing or a bad thing. .////.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i honestly dunno if that's a good thing or a bad thing. .////.


 Dammit Evan! Don't give me that Hewge anxiety. Ofc that's a good thing... Though you have to forgive me. I'm ignorant about how these music are made.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 6, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Sorry it's 6:30am and I haven't had any sleep besides a 1-2 hour nap.
> I see my Fursona as being pretty harmless and sorta cuddly but a lot of people tell me he's scary/intimidating and I don't understand that.
> I mean Samandriel does have follow me eyes,and I could understand that bit but that's about it.
> His horns aren't really all that scary looking,I could understand if he had Ram horns but these are pretty normal looking.



I think that my fursona would be more intimidating than yours


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So do I.
> I also think you are very adorable Kin





Kinharia said:


> I'd say the same about you Fen ^_^



So much adorableness right now! urge to dispense bear hugs to everyone is rising!  Also Kin is automatically adorable because he is Northern Irish and I am not biased in these feelings in any, way shape or form, its totally not because of a wolf in my life who happens to be northern irish as well, no sir! not me! I would never be so biased!........*proceeds to bear hug everyone*



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dammit Evan! Don't give me that Hewge anxiety. Ofc that's a good thing... Though you have to forgive me. I'm ignorant about how these music are made.



I'm really loving this ambient music among your other stuff as well Evan, really great work , I have such a soft spot for things like that and speaking of Hewge, I've not seen that adorable blue otter lately? D: Unless I'm just that oblivious and haven't seen him.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't seen Hewge either, you're not the only one.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Honestly, I wish I could make music as well as I could play it.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i have a souncloud, but a lot of it is a tad outdated. i haven't written much new material yet, or at the least, i haven't actualized it yet.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/this_is_tides
> 
> i also have some stuff on my fa that isn't on that, but overall it's all pretty old.



Cool album. I like the variety sounds on it. The first one is very relaxing.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Honestly, I wish I could make music as well as I could play it.



You ever made music? Its not all too hard to get into. If you can't afford a program like protools or FL studio then might i suggest using soundation, you can use it on any browser and its great for orchestration.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> You ever made music? Its not all too hard to get into. If you can't afford a program like protools or FL studio then might i suggest using soundation, you can use it on any browser and its great for orchestration.



I've tried... I suck at it so bad.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've tried... I suck at it so bad.



Try reading digital music theory and well...how about loading up a MIDI file and editing it to create your own style?
I do that all the time in my spare time, but i never post that stuff.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> You ever made music? Its not all too hard to get into. If you can't afford a program like protools or FL studio then might i suggest using soundation, you can use it on any browser and its great for orchestration.



Pretty cool online app. Also there is Reaper, it's very cheep.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Try reading digital music theory and well...how about loading up a MIDI file and editing it to create your own style?
> I do that all the time in my spare time, but i never post that stuff.



I used to do that..
Edit midi instrumentation to sound like something closer.
I'd much rather play every part of the song. I really wanna do that for Stone Tower Temple. I could get my bassoon from the school, use my English horn and clarinet, this children's tambourine, and some other things. Maybe even use voice....


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 6, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Also Kin is automatically adorable because he is Northern Irish



Naesaki. I am a tad drunk and well, there is no such thing as Northern Irish. You're either Irish or you're not.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

Bel raaaaaaaagiooooo luuuuusiiiiiiiiiiiiingier....
(Ba-dum!)

I confess I have a lot of fun seeing the drama in the comics thread. Of course, I'm glad it's always been solved, too.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I used to do that..
> Edit midi instrumentation to sound like something closer.
> I'd much rather play every part of the song. I really wanna do that for Stone Tower Temple. I could get my bassoon from the school, use my English horn and clarinet, this children's tambourine, and some other things. Maybe even use voice....



Yeah iv been working on learning that song, pretty fun. Been learning the ocarina part to the song...i need a soprano one unfortunately for the ending.  But that's not what i meant by MIDI file editing.
You heard my mega man 3 song yet? 
Originally it was only a MIDI with two channels, i added the strings, choir and the bass. I even made some changes to the file and changed some of the arrangement. I turned a song into something new in other words.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Yeah iv been working on learning that song, pretty fun. Been learning the ocarina part to the song...i need a soprano one unfortunately for the ending.  But that's not what i meant by MIDI file editing.
> You heard my mega man 3 song yet?
> Originally it was only a MIDI with two channels, i added the strings, choir and the bass. I even made some changes to the file and changed some of the arrangement. I turned a song into something new in other words.



Oh...
No, the most I've did was add the missing background strings to a song and added a bit of missing refrain.
I'm not using flute nor ocarina in my version of STT, and it seems like blasphemy I know.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Bel raaaaaaaagiooooo luuuuusiiiiiiiiiiiiingier....
> (Ba-dum!)
> 
> I confess I have a lot of fun seeing the drama in the comics thread.



I don't


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I don't


As Mitzy May from _Lackadaisy _once said, "the difference between tragedy and comedy is that one happens to you and the other doesn't".
I've to admit that, for me, the latter is at full play when I see the thread. 
I should participate one day, when I get the time, maybe then it'll stop seeming so funny.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Oh...
> No, the most I've did was add the missing background strings to a song and added a bit of missing refrain.
> I'm not using flute nor ocarina in my version of STT, and it seems like blasphemy I know.



Can i ask what are you using for the very weird oriental instrument thingy that plays through the entire song?
My plan was to use an acoustic guitar but it doesn't sound as good as i hoped.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 6, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Naesaki. I am a tad drunk and well, there is no such thing as Northern Irish. You're either Irish or you're not.



True, though the political geography Naesaki kicked in for a while there :s sowwee Kin


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> As Mitzy May from _Lackadaisy _once said, "the difference between tragedy and comedy is that one happens to you and the other doesn't".
> I've to admit that, for me, the latter is at full play when I see the thread.
> I should participate one day, when I get the time, maybe then it'll stop seeming so funny.



Tragedy is when _I_ cut my finger. Comedy is when _you_ fall into an open sewer and die. - Mel Brooks. 

It's always funny until it happens to you.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 6, 2015)

I been arguing with my sister for the last hour about such stupid stuff...i kinda enjoyed the enraging.
http://i.imgur.com/oU0wSm0.png


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

I am curious why Shadow reverted back to his old avi.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 6, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> True, though the political geography Naesaki kicked in for a while there :s sowwee Kin



's okie Naesaki. On the topic of the north and its position I have a very well defined view. Sorreh for being rude


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Can i ask what are you using for the very weird oriental instrument thingy that plays through the entire song?
> My plan was to use an acoustic guitar but it doesn't sound as good as i hoped.



I was going to use bassoon for the main background beat, and voice, with maybe Taiko, if I can find where the ones my school used, as well as tambourine. If I can't find the Taiko, I'll just make the beat on like, a desk or something. Then I'll use clarinet and English horn for the main melodic parts.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> You ever made music? Its not all too hard to get into.



_not all too hard to get into

_*not all too hard

FFFFFFF *INTERNAL SCREAMING*


*Fen, it will take effort to know what you're doing and how to do it better. It also takes time. It also takes patience. You're not going to "succeed" your first time, but every small step is a victory towards being able to musically express yourself. Beyond making melodies, it takes a lot of thought and constant application of music theory concepts that have been time-tested to work. If you want to go beyond scrambling together something after hours that "sounds about right" and make something amazing, you have to blend your creativity with rigid rules of music. It's the difference between lineart and scribbles. Don't think of it as "coloring inside the lines"-- you _make_ the shape you want your music to form, but after that, there are basic principles you have to understand in order to keep your paints from running together into that weird murky color that isn't quite black, isn't quite brown.

Take his advice and study music theory, but understand that it's not "easy" and doesn't come naturally to everyone (that should never discourage you from trying).


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 6, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> 's okie Naesaki. On the topic of the north and its position I have a very well defined view. Sorreh for being rude



No need to apologise and I didn't think you were rude, I was just being a silly Englishman. *bear hugs*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

I know it's not something I'll get the first time, and I know that maybe one day I'll get it.
But it's like writing for me. I have the idea, I can speak it to myself. But I can't put it on paper.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I am curious why Shadow reverted back to his old avi.



Well, I like it.  <3


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I am curious why Shadow reverted back to his old avi.



Because i like it :/ 
Unless someone else can draw me a good new avi 

I don't draw...i used to and I'm also thinking about doing 3d animation (not sure if my computer is strong enough for something like SFM).

Anyway, i hope to maybe see a video of you fen playing STT in a split screen style sometime :]


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> _not all too hard to get into
> 
> _*not all too hard
> 
> ...



This is so true


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Anyway, i hope to maybe see a video of you fen playing STT in a split screen style sometime :]



That's kinda what I wanted to do haha, with myself conducting in the middle.
It's a silly idea but hey, whatever.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Because i like it :/
> Unless someone else can draw me a good new avi
> 
> I don't draw...i used to and I'm also thinking about doing 3d animation (not sure if my computer is strong enough for something like SFM).
> ...



I liked both avatars. I like the one you have now.  A 3d avi of your character would be cool.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 6, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> _not all too hard to get into
> 
> _*not all too hard
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm sorry for saying that it was easy. Please remember fen for every song i deem good enough to post on FA. I have tons of extremely shit music and also it takes me a long time compared to zetta bit who used to say it would only take a few hours to make a song takes me days to make. I mean my god....my gusty garden galaxy mix took over a week of work and that was with help from my extremely talented bass playing friend.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

I feel like making music is just impossible for me at the moment, because I just lack skills necessary and I have too much on my plate right now.
Maybe one day I'll get good like you guys. But for now, I'll take my place among the players and not the creators.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I feel like making music is just impossible for me at the moment, because I just lack skills necessary and I have too much on my plate right now.
> Maybe one day I'll get good like you guys. But for now, I'll take my place among the players and not the creators.


In my opinion the best way to start writing music is to get used to piano, and start playing off the page / improvising. Start applying the ideas you as a performer are exposed to and find the sounds that you want. 

I've been trying to get started with contemporary works this semester and just sketching out ideas. I have ideas, but before I start writing ANY of them, I intend to make drafts and play them through first. The intent is to have an ear for the piece, and to work off of what you hear in your head, rather than trying to figure out what you want to hear. 

Composition is the process of creating an experience; it is therefore highly important that you try to experience what you want to create.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't even PLAY piano...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I can't even PLAY piano...


i would at least learn how to read a piano then. this can be accomplished with even online pianos; it's just important to have that instrument at least somewhat at your disposal since it is one of the few polyphonic instruments you can work from

alternatively guitar. something where you can apply a chordal texture easily. i find that playing a chord on vibes/piano makes it way easier for me to translate it to other instruments.


----------



## Kazolas (Apr 6, 2015)

I once played Silent Night on the piano for my family. That was the only time I've ever played the piano.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

At the least, if you want to be comfortable with these things, just play your instrument. And don't use rigid structures; don't warm up in a clear cut way, don't read music.

Just make sound, and work from there. And remember that a wrong note is only wrong when it's not on the page, and seeing as there's no page... ;3


It's funny, we actually have to re-arrange "This Old Man" in Garage band for one of my classes. I have been trying to find the absolute WEIRDEST chords I possibly can to work with. c:


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 6, 2015)

I confess in my drunken state that I desperately want a mate. I don't like being lonely  I want an actual person to cuddle at night, I want someone who says I love you and someone who I can say I love you to. I just want someone  but I am too introverted to go out and do anything about it...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

Speaking of writing in general, I confess I can't write a good story; I can't make my characters suffer or have problems that actually threaten them in some key way, and that's a necessity for most narrative literature (unless you're Julio CortÃ¡zar).
I'm however, rather fond of making a character ramble, probably because it's something I do a lot myself and it's not far off from an essay all things considered, but I haven't experimented much with it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 6, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I confess in my drunken state that I desperately want a mate. I don't like being lonely  I want an actual person to cuddle at night, I want someone who says I love you and someone who I can say I love you to. I just want someone  but I am too introverted to go out and do anything about it...



Man, I feel you. I am also on this boat, but what makes it hard for me is I have a difficult time trusting others and because of that, I'm very reserved and shelled up. I've been stabbed in the back too many times.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Speaking of writing in general, I confess I can't write a good story; I can't make my characters suffer or have problems that actually threaten them in some key way, and that's a necessity for most narrative literature (unless you're Julio CortÃ¡zar).
> I'm however, rather fond of making a character ramble, probably because it's something I do a lot myself and it's not far off from an essay all things considered, but I haven't experimented much with it.


That sounds like it could lead to some interesting ideas, at the least. Eventually those tangents may become more re and more explorative...who knows.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> That sounds like it could lead to some interesting ideas, at the least. Eventually those tangents may become more re and more explorative...who knows.


It does not lead to a coherent narrative at all, but it does help me to keep a track of my thoughts for later, and to put more thought into the way I organize ideas to keep the reader interested, moreso than the essay even. The last thing I rambled about was the video in my signature, and it did lead to a few interesting ideas about how it differs from usual performances (the conclusion was that it was more of an actual love song than it's usually peformed as).


----------



## arcticross fox (Apr 6, 2015)

i hardly have any friends IRL.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have plenty of friends. I just don't see them anymore. Damn, that is the one downside of the PSEO program.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 6, 2015)

Admitting the problem is the first step to recovery.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 6, 2015)

Today I found out I backstabbed someone I look up to and I have no idea what to do... dammit why do I have to be so dense.

Also I'm rather intimidated by the musicians. I've tried making some very loose music, but my instruction in theory was lacking and I don't know how to teach myself that. I'm stuck. Slowly I'm working though a lot of books that were given to me, maybe I'll figure it out. I can't give up.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 6, 2015)

I tend to be very smug and prideful of my own words that I write, like I'll read something I wrote or even a post I made and I'll be like "Hell yes! I am awesome, someone will read my mastery of the English language along with deep and thought-provoking content and be awed by my prowess". Yeah, because I'm very egocentric like that to myself. Of course I don't intentionally show it I'll just be a fan of my own words silently.



arcticross fox said:


> i hardly have any friends IRL.



Join the club. 

It's called FAF.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 6, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Today I found out I backstabbed someone I look up to and I have no idea what to do... dammit why do I have to be so dense.
> 
> Also I'm rather intimidated by the musicians. I've tried making some very loose music, but my instruction in theory was lacking and I don't know how to teach myself that. I'm stuck. Slowly I'm working though a lot of books that were given to me, maybe I'll figure it out. I can't give up.


ok everyone gets intimidated by theory but here is my honest opinion;

it is quintessentially a way to shorthand the things that you think you want to hear. You don't have to know what the hell a V7 is to know that thing is LOADED with tendencies. There is certainly more complex theory that then offers you things that are less intuitive, but honestly, the only thing that is REALLY necessary to feel pressure on is voice leading, which is a convention discarded back in the common practice era, and simply a way to describe music in a way that has interest in all four voices (assuming there are only four)

You should NOT be intimidated by your products so long as you understand what a triad even is. If your ear wants to do something, do it. Functionality is a practice that is still far too common for us to overcome, and so you WILL recognize tendency tones.

I dunno. my two cents. Unless you're going for some Debussian melodic content, it's very likely that a lot of what you may want may not be that far off at all.

It's the difference between hearing it and having an explanation for it, and honestly I've heard tracks made by up there groups (hell even Fall Out Boy) that spit in the face of common practice tonality, while STILL working in diatonic functionality.

That's my rant. Now, on the other hand, if you really wanna learn theory, it's really very useful, but it comes with the warning that you will start to look at music a little differently, and sometimes this isn't good. It is easy to start to dislike certain tendencies simply because of conventional thinking, and it's important to remember that it is only conventional thinking. I would suggest away from books if you can possibly, and use a site like this. http://www.musictheory.net/ use the exercises a lot, and then you can start applying those exercises to more advanced information.

In the same coin, I also respect that you don't just look at a musician and assume it's a paid monkey. I know people who treat it this way and sometimes I don't really have the ability to respect that.


Goddamn. I feel so refreshed being able to comfortably talk about music. Like...fuck dude. I never talk much because I never EVER feel comfortable in any other topic.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 7, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I confess in my drunken state that I desperately want a mate. I don't like being lonely  I want an actual person to cuddle at night, I want someone who says I love you and someone who I can say I love you to. I just want someone  but I am too introverted to go out and do anything about it...



Hey Kin, 

Be prepared this one is a wall

This is my two cents, take it or leave it. 

First some backstory. Six years ago I had officially given up on love. I had a mate in mind, asked her out even, a few times.(I was nothing if not persistent with that one) She shot me down, along with 25 others I asked out (everyone from a person who is like my sister to almost total strangers). I was ready to say "screw this" and just not date. So in that state of mind I go to a friend's party on St. Patricks day of all days. (If im lying im dying) I talk to a few friends (I didnt have many at the time) and notice this girl in the room. We start chatting it up  and she starts belting out "The Wild Rover" (Once again, if im lying im dying). Out of the blue (ive known her for less than 4 hours) she asked me to her junior prom. I say yes. Less than a week later we are dating. She has been my mate for the last 6 years and I forsee her being my mate for the rest of my life. 

So my advice to you? Change up where you hang out. I didnt usually roll with these friends of mine and if i did it was at my place. My second piece of advice is to follow the "Why Not?" rule. Ill be honest when I started dating my mate I thought "ehhhh three weeks and ill dump her", I late found out she gave me a week initally before she was gunna dump me  We both entered the relationship *not* thinking " OH MY GOD IM GOING TO SPEND THE REST OF MY LIFE WITH HER" but "What do i have to lose? Some time and a coupla dates worth of cash? Why not?" If it works out Great! If not jump throw them back and keep fishing. 

But again, hey thats my two cents. Its probably worth even less than that


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 7, 2015)

I went to the zoo today :3 
I saw the pandas, they were pretty...and bigger than I imagined.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 7, 2015)

arcticross fox said:


> i hardly have any friends IRL.



I have friends irl, but I barely talk to them anymore...I find myself connecting more with the friends I have online more than anything


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 7, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I went to the zoo today :3
> I saw the pandas, they were pretty...and bigger than I imagined.



Mika is still the prettiest and cutest Panda around though :3


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 7, 2015)

Sometimes I get this overwhelming urge to just start walking in any direction. Just walking right out of my life and starting over with a blank slate. Then I realize how impractical that would be and I remember that I have reasons to stay, and I sit back in my chair and keep hanging on for another day.


----------



## BRN (Apr 7, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> Sometimes I get this overwhelming urge to just start walking in any direction. Just walking right out of my life and starting over with a blank slate. Then I realize how impractical that would be and I remember that I have reasons to stay, and I sit back in my chair and keep hanging on for another day.



I think we've all got this immature, unrealistic fantasy that our responsibilities are a backpack, filled with all the things we feel we need but something that we can shrug off with the intention of finding supplies our own way. 'Course, any length of time thinking about it makes us realise that all our responsibilities are voluntary and carry no reward in themselves -- but they're an intrinsic part of staying in society and society is the only thing keeping us alive. We can shrug off our backpacks, but only to wear a different one.

But if you want change that much, then change might be healthy. You won't have an easier life that way, but you'll have a different one, and that might be good enough.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 7, 2015)

BRN said:


> I think we've all got this immature, unrealistic fantasy that our responsibilities are a backpack, filled with all the things we feel we need but something that we can shrug off with the intention of finding supplies our own way. 'Course, any length of time thinking about it makes us realise that all our responsibilities are voluntary and carry no reward in themselves -- but they're an intrinsic part of staying in society and society is the only thing keeping us alive. We can shrug off our backpacks, but only to wear a different one.
> 
> But if you want change that much, then change might be healthy. You won't have an easier life that way, but you'll have a different one, and that might be good enough.




Change would definitely be healthy, the environment I live in gets pretty toxic sometimes. I'm an agnostic LGBT person living with a dysfunctional conservative Christian family. But I know I can't just jump the gun and run out with nothing but my name and the clothes on my back. I have goals I'm working toward and I know it's better to stick it out a little longer and try to be patient.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 7, 2015)

Its hard for me to draw for myself, I'm more motivated to draw for others.
I guess because I HAVE to do the art for other people, but I'm not going to get in trouble with myself if I don't draw for me lol.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2015)

I have zero irl friends but many boyfriends


----------



## shteev (Apr 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I have zero irl friends but many boyfriends



and you STILL won't eat ass


----------



## BRN (Apr 7, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> Change would definitely be healthy, the environment I live in gets pretty toxic sometimes. I'm an agnostic LGBT person living with a dysfunctional conservative Christian family. But I know I can't just jump the gun and run out with nothing but my name and the clothes on my back. I have goals I'm working toward and I know it's better to stick it out a little longer and try to be patient.



My story's not the same, but similar roots. It took me a few years to gather resources while keeping myself out of the tangled mess of commitments - but it's possible, and now I'm literally 5000 miles away, realising the grass really is greener. Keep along that long path, but keep your goals in sight~


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 7, 2015)

ok i gotta say it

there's like one or two memes i like but for at least the majority i fucking HATE memes

especially bold text


fuck bold text


damnit


----------



## Ieono (Apr 7, 2015)

I confess that I don't believe anything anyone says about their life until I can verify it (or if its so benign it cant be unbelievable). The internet is especially full of lying grandstanders, and I'm no sucker.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 7, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ok i gotta say it
> 
> there's like one or two memes i like but for at least the majority i fucking HATE memes
> 
> ...



I can't say I blame you, the unfunny shit forced by tumblr/reddit/facebook is outright cancerous. if anything actually is funny, they fucking ruin it


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2015)

shteev said:


> and you STILL won't eat ass



I've since changed my mind on that
I'll do it now but only if you pay me.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 7, 2015)

I've spent like 3 grand on reptiles and supplies in the last month or so...

_I have an addiction..._


----------



## Gator (Apr 7, 2015)

i just spent several seconds hesitating to pick a dried leaf off the floor because i thought it might be a dead bug.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

I hate cooking food for others.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 7, 2015)

I have to be someone I'm not everyday. On the web I don't have to. I can be myself without major repercussions. I'm not going to put the effort into spinning up a lie to get out of something. I won't pretend to be anything for anyone.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 7, 2015)

I confess I don't usually like writing longwinged posts because I prefer reserving those efforts for tasks that I consider more important. That, and I usually don't have the time, or a PC.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 7, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I confess that I don't believe anything anyone says about their life until I can verify it (or if its so benign it cant be unbelievable). The internet is especially full of lying grandstanders, and I'm no sucker.



Have you verified this?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2015)

Sometimes my crotch will smell like a delicious Subway restaurant.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Sometimes my crotch will smell like a delicious Subway restaurant.



Can I smell?


----------



## Bir (Apr 7, 2015)

A small piece of plaster on a string of some kind was hanging from my ceiling. I walked in, saw it, flipped shit, and fell on the floor on my way out thinking it was a spider.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Sometimes my crotch will smell like a delicious Subway restaurant.



So your crotch smells like processed meats and shame? <:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Sometimes my crotch will smell like a delicious Subway restaurant.



Must be from the 5-dollar footlongs.

Wait, would "you are what you eat" apply here?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Can I smell?



Smelling's free, touching's gonna cost you



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So your crotch smells like processed meats and shame? <:



and cucumber 



Mr. Sparta said:


> Must be from the 5-dollar footlongs.
> 
> Wait, would "you are what you eat" apply here?



It usually smells more like it after I eat Subway


----------



## Misomie (Apr 7, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I've spent like 3 grand on reptiles and supplies in the last month or so...
> 
> _I have an addiction..._



Part of me wants to do this for my fish. One day, not now, but one day....


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Smelling's free, touching's gonna cost you



I'll give you all my money


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'll give you all my money



bring a chocolate bar too so i can eat it during


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> bring a chocolate bar too so i can eat it during



k
will do


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 7, 2015)

*Christian Bale growling* I'm Batman.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 7, 2015)

I remember a story my friend told me when he was at a flea market a very long time ago.

He was 8, and he saw these two other little kids sword fighting with dildos at the flea market. He asked if he can join them, but his mom said "don't touch those, they are nasty"


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2015)

I discovered I have a hot fetish but nobody knows what it's called.

http://www.reddit.com/r/sex/comments/fdb0i/is_there_a_name_for_this_fetish/


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Smelling's free, touching's gonna cost you
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  Wasn't there a dispute about Subway lying about how long their foot longs were?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Wasn't there a dispute about Subway lying about how long their foot longs were?



Yeah but one thing me and Subway don't have in common is that I don't lie about the size of my footlongs


----------



## Saga (Apr 7, 2015)

I cringe at most of my posts, looking back


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm addicted to twitchplayspokemon. And i don't even like pokemon that much.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 8, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> I'm addicted to twitchplayspokemon. And i don't even like pokemon that much.



They're still doing that?

I like all the Pokemon games (except R/S/E, sorry), but when it comes to TPP I'm a genwunner. After the first event, I got bored


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yeah but one thing me and Subway don't have in common is that I don't lie about the size of my footlongs



I need physical proof of this.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I need physical proof of this.



next time i get subway ill take a pic of my dick inside a sub so i can share the experience


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> next time i get subway ill take a pic of my dick inside a sub so i can share the experience



Don't... Just Don't....


Have you no dignity Clayton?  XD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't... Just Don't....
> 
> 
> Have you no dignity Clayton?  XD



you dont know what its like to lube your dick with avocado and fuck a turkey sub, do you


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> you dont know what its like to lube your dick with avocado and fuck a turkey sub, do you



I really worry about you sometimes.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> next time i get subway ill take a pic of my dick inside a sub so i can share the experience



Okay.
Or y'know, you don't HAVE to stick it in the sub...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Okay.
> Or y'know, you don't HAVE to stick it in the sub...



do you though....


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> do you though....



I dunno if I know...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 8, 2015)

Good God, I shouldn't go here when I'm hungry.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 8, 2015)

I havent really written much in about a month... and now im procrastinating by drawing my characters...which is reminding me that I should be writing


----------



## BRN (Apr 8, 2015)

TheDukeofRawsome said:


> I havent really written much in about a month... and now im procrastinating by drawing my characters...which is reminding me that I should be writing



I feel ya'. I've had a writing comm. on hold since December for no real reason other than I can't stomach writing right now. It's just hanging there, while I doodle art and play games. Feel terribly guilty about it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> you dont know what its like to lube your dick with avocado and fuck a turkey sub, do you



Ohh... rich with Vitamin C and Protein


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 8, 2015)

Violating a delicious sub like that is such a high level of blasphemy!


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 8, 2015)

I confess that I feel an identity crisis occuring inside me, something that felt like a cure is turning more into the poison.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 8, 2015)

I love cooking, and I love making food for people. I take it as a insult if you don't go back for seconds. 
If you come over to my house and I have a lot of food made and I ask if you want any, I feel really disappointed if you say no lol.

I also want a honest opinion on if you like it or not and what you think could make it better! 

I also really love food, eating is one of my favorite things to doxD but only if I like how something tastes.
I make tasty food because I want to eat tasty food!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> I love cooking, and I love making food for people. I take it as a insult if you don't go back for seconds.
> If you come over to my house and I have a lot of food made and I ask if you want any, I feel really disappointed if you say no lol.
> 
> I also want a honest opinion on if you like it or not and what you think could make it better!
> ...




For me, I just like to cook for people. A simple smile will make me happy and my house has nothing but food (I have my own pantry XD)


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 8, 2015)

Cooking for people is awesome especially when they love it, I also always find foods tastes better to me when I've cooked it myself.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 8, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> I love cooking, and I love making food for people. I take it as a insult if you don't go back for seconds.
> If you come over to my house and I have a lot of food made and I ask if you want any, I feel really disappointed if you say no lol.
> 
> I also want a honest opinion on if you like it or not and what you think could make it better!
> ...



Hell yeah, I love baking for people. I love baking full stop. Sometimes at about 9:00pm or something I'll get the urge to bake some bread just because I can. It gives you a good sense of accomplishment I think. Going to bed feeling accomplished is important to me these days.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

I keep falling for my ex bfs tricks even though there's nothing in it for me that's enjoyable aside from ass. Hes turned into a complete pos personality wise and idk why i bother when in the meantime, im getting ass elsewhere


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 8, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I confess that I feel an identity crisis occuring inside me, something that felt like a cure is turning more into the poison.



I know what you mean. I hope you're able to work it out.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 8, 2015)

A pickle fell out of my sandwich onto the kitchen floor, I had just finished sweeping so I picked it up and ate it... and then had to pull a piece of dog fur out of my mouth...

XP~


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 8, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> A pickle fell out of my sandwich onto the kitchen floor, I had just finished sweeping so I picked it up and ate it... and then had to pull a piece of dog fur out of my mouth...
> 
> XP~



Always wash your pickle before you put it in your mouth.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

Five minute rule. food can wait on the floor for 5 minutes before bacteria takes interest


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I keep falling for my ex bfs tricks even though there's nothing in it for me that's enjoyable aside from ass. Hes turned into a complete pos personality wise and idk why i bother when in the meantime, im getting ass elsewhere



I bet I got more ass than he does


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 8, 2015)

Literally was brought to tears of joy by the sun coming out. Its the first time i've seen the sun in three days. I definitely couldn't live in Alaska


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 8, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> For me, I just like to cook for people. A simple smile will make me happy and my house has nothing but food (I have my own pantry XD)


Sooo Jealous that you have your own pantry!

...sorry for the double post


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I bet I got more ass than he does



I told him that if he wants to continue talking to me, he has to pay the ass fee
My time is valuable, and I require pics of ass in briefs


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I told him that if he wants to continue talking to me, he has to pay the ass fee
> My time is valuable, and I require pics of ass in briefs



Well, I'm not home..
nor do I own briefs...
But I do have rather tight purple boxerbriefs...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Well, I'm not home..
> nor do I own briefs...
> But I do have rather tight purple boxerbriefs...



talking to you is free and you dont have to pay the ass fee because youre not a douche
i am always accepting free ass pics though


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> talking to you is free and you dont have to pay the ass fee because youre not a douche
> i am always accepting free ass pics though



You always get these things for free


----------



## Amiir (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd show you a fine piece of ass Volkodav but this fucking thing won't let me. FUCKING THING SUCKS!

Edit: I'll make do with a link. Here you go! http://i.imgur.com/DILzH2g.jpg


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

youre asking for a fight, buddy


----------



## Amiir (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> youre asking for a fight, buddy



Come at me bro!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 8, 2015)

I love how some members complain about the site getting more hug boxy but are ok with the fact that the forum has turned into a text based gay porn website


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 8, 2015)

Being hugboxy is a good thing when users are going through depression. Not so much when you're not but right now I don't care ^_^


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I love how some members complain about the site getting more hug boxy but are ok with the fact that the forum has turned into a text based gay porn website



Since when has this ever been anything but?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I love how some members complain about the site getting more hug boxy but are ok with the fact that the forum has turned into a text based gay porn website



I've noticed that different websites have different kinds assholes in their userbase.


-Mainsite FA and Deviantart are typically high-success art masters who scoff at those wanting to develop

-Anons from various chans have an elitist hivemind, where they reject whats been generally liked by "normalfags".

-Reddit is also a hivemind, but have a moderately liberal biased. Their post/comment voting system is usually abused for blocking out objections to their views.

-Most vocal users of Tumblr love to play the victim, incorporating a "privilege" complex to otherwise normal people. They are also known for their avocation of reverse racism.

In contrast, we seem to have it pretty good here. We're small, and the users know each other. We're like an extended family, or a small town. Sure, hugboxing happens, but for a reason. Nowhere else could I see people express and vent themselves in this way, and people come as friends in times of need. Hell, the mods are approachable people! That in itself is something to be grateful for. To be honest, without this, I wouldn't be motivated to improve anything artistically, nor grow socially, online and off. We're not perfect, of course. We get problems, harsh feelings, and some bad blood here and there, but they seem more... Human. I wonder if my website descriptions pissed someone off?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I love how some members complain about the site getting more hug boxy but are ok with the fact that the forum has turned into a text based gay porn website



Let me talk about ass in peace
my life is shit


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Volk can have my ass


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Volk can have my ass


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Volkodav said:


>


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I've noticed that different websites have different kinds assholes in their userbase.
> 
> 
> -Mainsite FA and Deviantart are typically high-success art masters who scoff at those wanting to develop
> ...



im not saying its boa bad thing or anything, I just found it funny how desensitized most of the straight people are to the gay furs shananigans(or however the fuck you spell that word) and even join in (including me).

I actually really enjoy having such a close community of people who may at sometimes annoy me (shteev) but most of the time adore the bright and interestly cultured nerds and pervs who are fantastic to be around. Fact is, I haven't really seen such a tight community like this in real life. I doubt I will ever, the internet is such an amazing place...you never know who your going to meet.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 8, 2015)

I used to dream of having a close group of friends. I woke up in tears every time.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I used to dream of having a close group of friends. I woke up in tears every time.



ive had those dreams


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 8, 2015)

You say this place is small, huh? I hail from SF-O, which makes this place look like a city in comparison.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 9, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> You say this place is small, huh? I hail from SF-O, which makes this place look like a city in comparison.



We're like the web version of Portland. Big, but not too big, with an emphasis on weirdness. it's the kind of place where a hentai theater and a donut shop can be on the same block without second thought.

Keep FAF weird.


----------



## Jayke (Apr 9, 2015)

I confess that I'm bored and just posted on numerous forum game threads.


----------



## BRN (Apr 9, 2015)

Oddly lonely tonight! 

Been seeking out old and new friends for innocuous, meaningless chatter about nothing, but nobody was around.

 I cook, draw, pontificate just for conversational material and _really_ want some hot food - particularly escargot; a random craving.

To distract myself and pass the time I've been playing way, WAY too much Counter-Strike. Like, I'm up to Gold 3 ranking and I feel guilty -- all that time could've been spent in conversations, or outside, or drawing and writing, or playing smaller, more interesting games.

I think these last few months, since breaking up with a serious long-term relationship, have been the turning point where I've started feeling and thinking of myself as an adult. I'm 21; the people I talk to make me feel old. I still wanna drink myself stupid in a loud bar and punch someone in the face for no reason, then fall back giggling into a raucous group of chicken-wing eating friends, but now that fantasy doesn't have a teenage hijinks twinge to it.

I've lost 20lbs in the last couple of months, putting me down to 180. It's made me actually pretty fuckin' slender and I like the look of it, but I'm not thin - just strong. Like a boxer. Would prefer to be a swimmer.

Did you guys know it was Draw a Bird Day? I drew a Lugia.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 9, 2015)

I've recently found out my dad is going to make me go and a trip around the world for about 2 years after I'm done in university ( long time yet but still), which would be great , except for the fact most of my friends hate doing anything that involves moving or are too poor to go. I don't really want to visit Australia alone so I guess I just need to find new friends at university , I can't really say I'm not going either because ya know...world tour . But at the same time I'd get pretty bored with no friends...I'm pretty sure there's a confession in there somewhere , oh yeah the bit about not wanting to go unless I've got people with me!


----------



## Ieono (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't think there is anyone on this Earth that I love. I don't think I am capable of loving anyone other than myself.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 9, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I've recently found out my dad is going to make me go and a trip around the world for about 2 years after I'm done in university ( long time yet but still), which would be great , except for the fact most of my friends hate doing anything that involves moving or are too poor to go. I don't really want to visit Australia alone so I guess I just need to find new friends at university , I can't really say I'm not going either because ya know...world tour . But at the same time I'd get pretty bored with no friends...I'm pretty sure there's a confession in there somewhere , oh yeah the bit about not wanting to go unless I've got people with me!



Quite the adventure. It must be difficult to find people willing to make a commitment like that. Surely you will make friends on the way.



Ieono said:


> I don't think there is anyone on this Earth that I love. I don't think I am capable of loving anyone other than myself.



This seems strange to me. I have noticed that people excessively concerned with themselves are unable to form connections. I would think that if you were fully confident in yourself it would be very easy, but there's always this comparison thing going on instead.

I know that egocentrism and self love are different. I'm sure you'll find people you can love eventually. If you love yourself, surely you can love someone like yourself.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 9, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> This seems strange to me. I have noticed that people excessively concerned with themselves are unable to form connections. I would think that if you were fully confident in yourself it would be very easy, but there's always this comparison thing going on instead.
> 
> I know that egocentrism and self love are different. I'm sure you'll find people you can love eventually. If you love yourself, surely you can love someone like yourself.



I feel that the only person worth loving is myself. 

I've been turning it around in my head for a while, and I guess I have this belief that other people are flat creatures, and I'm the only person I'll ever really know. It's a bit of a relief to be honest. I feel that a lot of people waste their whole lives trying to connect to people that they'll never even truly reach or understand. If they can't do anything for you, why allow your emotions to distract you? 

I guess I'm not saying it as a negative thing. It is liberating. As long as I love myself, I can continue to exist, and grow as a person. I don't need to love other people to learn from them, and have connections to them. That is just some emotional drivel that people end up believing. Haha, people can believe what they want, especially if they have nothing to do with my well-being.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 9, 2015)

Better to love yourself a lot, than to not love yourself at all and use another's love to fill your own personal voids.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh that's just great...

Urgh...


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 9, 2015)

Even so I'm a grumpy hermit and a miser who would rather not join the conversation most of the time, I think really do love people for just being people, warts and all.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 9, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I've recently found out my dad is going to make me go and a trip around the world for about 2 years after I'm done in university ( long time yet but still), which would be great , except for the fact most of my friends hate doing anything that involves moving or are too poor to go. I don't really want to visit Australia alone so I guess I just need to find new friends at university , I can't really say I'm not going either because ya know...world tour . But at the same time I'd get pretty bored with no friends...I'm pretty sure there's a confession in there somewhere , oh yeah the bit about not wanting to go unless I've got people with me!



Make friends with people online from all over the world, so that when you go to there country you can hang out and do things with them! Natives will know the better places to see anyway!


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 9, 2015)

I lazed around all day until like 12:30, then felt bad about it because my mate works so hard all day at work, so I spend the past 3 hours cleaning. Washed the clothes, washed all the dirty dishes, brushed the dog again(she is shedding like crazy non stop for weeks now! Even after brushing her so much and giving her a shower this week), vacuumed all of upstairs, and hung up the clean clothes to dry. Oh and put fresh blankets, bedsheets and pillowcases on the bed and pillows.

Maybe tomorrow I will vacuum down stairs, but for today I think I did good enough 

oh and I cleaned the fish tank and did a water change too lol


----------



## Luki (Apr 9, 2015)

I do think the word "love" gets thrown around all too easily.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2015)

Luki said:


> I do think the word "love" gets thrown around all too easily.



So do you think I should start hating?


----------



## BRN (Apr 9, 2015)

I think The Hardest Ever is a good song :c


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 9, 2015)

I think lots of people are better online than irl. I've arranged a few meets (not FA) and some of people who turned up were smelling and weird - yet they seemed fine online.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 9, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> I think lots of people are better online than irl. I've arranged a few meets (not FA) and some of people who turned up were smelling and weird - yet they seemed fine online.



I'm lucky cause everyone I met from online so far has been a lovely person in person, even the person I met up with from a BDSM site for sex.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 9, 2015)

I confess while stood at the Bus Stop today me and this woman developed a deep spiritual connection with life. A thick and muscular man rode past on his bike not wearing a shirt and our heads both slowly turned and followed as he disappeared around the corner.

Then we turned back and we both realised we had done the exact same thing, we both just grinned and nodded silently and carried on with our day. 

I don't normally just stare at people but when they flaunt it like that how can I not!? D:



Kosdu said:


> I'm lucky cause everyone I met from online so far  has been a lovely person in person, even the person I met up with from a  BDSM site for sex.



I'll be meeting three friends I've known online for the past three years in July at a Comic Convention and end of May I'll be meeting my long distance wolf


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Then we turned back and we both realised we had done the exact same thing, we both just grinned and nodded silently and carried on with our day.



It's interactions like these that define who we are.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 9, 2015)

Luki said:


> I do think the word "love" gets thrown around all too easily.



There are no negative effects to expressing your gratitude for things and other people


----------



## Luki (Apr 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> There are no negative effects to expressing your gratitude for things and other people


I mean it in a romantic way. People meeting each other one day and saying they're madly in love the next. Stuff like that. I had an ex who told me all seriously-like that they'd loved me roughly two days after we started dating. Just... no.

In non-romantic contexts, eh, whatever.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2015)

Luki said:


> I mean it in a romantic way. People meeting each other one day and saying they're madly in love the next. Stuff like that. I had an ex who told me all seriously-like that they'd loved me roughly two days after we started dating. Just... no.
> 
> In non-romantic contexts, eh, whatever.



It took me a little over a month before I let an "I love you" slip to my mate...and I was super embarrassed when it happened x:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> It took me a little over a month before I let an "I love you" slip to my mate...and I was super embarrassed when it happened x:




AWWWWWWWWWWWWW.   <3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm British and I hate Roast with a passion.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2015)

I bought Advanced Warfare.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm starting to regret having a phone. Every time I want to take a nap or rest, I get a dozen calls and messages and I have to restrain myself from chucking the damned thing at a wall. 

I'm most pissy when I'm tired.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 9, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm starting to regret having a phone. Every time I want to take a nap or rest, I get a dozen calls and messages and I have to restrain myself from chucking the damned thing at a wall.
> 
> I'm most pissy when I'm tired.



My phone gets put into Airplane mode when I get home. Not that I have anyone in my life that would call me or message me, but the moment I walk through my door the rest of the world ceases to exist until I have to face it again the next day. #hermit4lif


----------



## BRN (Apr 9, 2015)

Android phones have this neat Blocking feature that you can leave on. Automatically between your defined hours of the day, it ignores all calls and texts, only letting you know after the end of that time that you've missed calls. It's beautiful.

Started leaving it on to deter spam calls, now it's on like twelve hours a day.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 9, 2015)

I really like incense and candles.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 9, 2015)

Femboys turn me on.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 9, 2015)

Femboys turn me off.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 9, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Femboys turn me off.



Depends on the femboy for me...but most are a little too close to little boys for my tastes.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

Everything turns me on.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 9, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Everything turns me on.


Ah, the joy of being a horny teenager.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Ah, the joy of being a horny teenager.



wow

I fell right in to that one.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 9, 2015)

I once stuck a finger up my butt.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I once stuck a finger up my butt.



_Only one?_


----------



## Astrium (Apr 9, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> _Only one?_



Lightweight.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, only one and I will never put anything in my butt again.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I once stuck a finger up my butt.



pics or it didnt happen
I take these kinds of claims seriously


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yes, only one and I will never put anything in my butt again.



And now every time you look at that finger...you know where its been. ;3


----------



## Astrium (Apr 9, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> And now every time you look at that finger...you know where its been. ;3



He'll never be able to eat tiny sandwiches again.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 9, 2015)

Mother Nature's biggest joke was putting the male g-spot up the bum and homophobia being a thing. 

Just cause you like a finger up the butt it don't make ya gay.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Mother Nature's biggest joke was putting the male g-spot up the bum.



wat

not sure if serious


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 9, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> wat
> 
> not sure if serious



Prostate~ yo


----------



## Astrium (Apr 9, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> wat
> 
> not sure if serious



Anatomically accurate, more or less.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Prostate~ yo



Still not sure if serious.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 9, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Just cause you like a finger up the butt it don't make ya gay.



Of course, but it's nasty, it hurts and it's just plain weird. I don't know how some of you can do anal; that shit is for animals, not humans.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 9, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Still not sure if serious.


Why don't you find out? :v


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Why don't you find out? :v



I will eventually.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Of course, but it's nasty, it hurts and it's just plain weird. I don't know how some of you can do anal; that shit is for animals, not humans.



Someone forgot the lube.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 9, 2015)

I had sex with a pillow when I was 14.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 9, 2015)

I am a pillow.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 9, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I had sex with a pillow when I was 14.



A body pillow, or just a regular pillow? Because they're two entirely different kinds of pathetic.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 9, 2015)

It was just a regular pillow


----------



## Sylox (Apr 9, 2015)

Was it a one night stand?


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Of course, but it's nasty, it hurts and it's just plain weird. I don't know how some of you can do anal; that shit is for animals, not humans.



Nah. You clean back there brah. Anal douching is a thing. 

Sex is just nasty in general honestly. So it's fair game anyhow.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 9, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Nah. You clean back there brah. Anal douching is a thing.
> 
> Sex is just nasty in general honestly. So it's fair game anyhow.



Nothing says sexy like an enema.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 9, 2015)

Sometimes I lie awake in horror at night and think about the fact that there is poop touching you on the inside right now.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 10, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Sometimes I lie awake in horror at night and think about the fact that there is poop touching you on the inside right now.



huwat


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 10, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Nothing says sexy like an enema.



And vaginal douching is so glamorous.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

theres a new hot guy that works at Tims but heâ€™s like 6â€²5
if he were gay and I were to fuck him itâ€™d be like a Jack Russel fuckng a Great Dane
Heâ€™s seriously challenging my reign as Hottest Person In Tim Hortons, and my only card left is to challenge him to a dick size contest in the bathroom. This is my one shot, one opportunity, to seize everything I ever wanted, one moment moms spagetti


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> theres a new hot guy that works at Tims but heâ€™s like 6â€²5
> if he were gay and I were to fuck him itâ€™d be like a Jack Russel fuckng a Great Dane
> Heâ€™s seriously challenging my reign as Hottest Person In Tim Hortons, and my only card left is to challenge him to a dick size contest in the bathroom. This is my one shot, one opportunity, to seize everything I ever wanted, one moment moms spagetti




This is the best comment of 2015 holy shit I am dying.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 10, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> This is the best comment of 2015 holy shit I am dying.



Anything Mara says basically is top 10 material though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> theres a new hot guy that works at Tims but heâ€™s like 6â€²5
> if he were gay and I were to fuck him itâ€™d be like a Jack Russel fuckng a Great Dane
> Heâ€™s seriously challenging my reign as Hottest Person In Tim Hortons, and my only card left is to challenge him to a dick size contest in the bathroom. This is my one shot, one opportunity, to seize everything I ever wanted, one moment moms spagetti



You work at Tim Hortons? I love their Toasted Bagel and Cinnamon Roll Glazed. Please send me some!~ <3




Butters Shikkon said:


> Anything Mara says basically is top 10 material though.




Nah.. Clayton will always be better than me. I've said to so many time already XD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You work at Tim Hortons? I love their Toasted Bagel and Cinnamon Roll Glazed. Please send me some!~ <3



how did you have tim hortons

and no i dont work there, i just use their bathrooms to have sex in every other day


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 10, 2015)

Nothing is more erotic than the sound of a toilet flushing.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Nothing is more erotic than the sound of a toilet flushing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> how did you have tim hortons
> 
> and no i dont work there, i just use their bathrooms to have sex in every other day



You always forgot the things I say. I did visit there like last 2 months ago. I was staying at North Bay in Ontario


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You always forgot the things I say. I did visit there like last 2 months ago. I was staying at North Bay in Ontario



Bro
Why didn't you visit me

you know what they say in ontario
visit me and get the D


(and yeah, i have an extremely poor, short memory)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


>



http://regmedia.co.uk/2010/01/29/toiletexplode.png


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Apr 10, 2015)

Make a lengthy post about one sexual topic that's relevant to the conversation only to have the page refresh to exploding toilets.

FAF, everyone. FAF.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Make a lengthy post about one sexual topic that's relevant to the conversation only to have the page refresh to exploding toilets.
> 
> FAF, everyone. FAF.



say it again and see what happens





this is my thread and i do what i want with it


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Apr 10, 2015)

Never change, you foul-yet-beautiful bastard. Never change.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> this is my thread and i do what i want with it




I can't argue... He have the highest amount of post in this thread. Can I request this thread closed and make a Confession Thread V2.0?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can't argue... He have the highest amount of post in this thread. Can I request this thread closed and make a Confession Thread V2.0?



what for


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> what for



There you go again clayton! 2srs


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There you go again clayton! 2srs



are you playing a trick on me?
in the bathroom, lets go
its your turn now


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2015)

huwat


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Apr 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> are you playing a trick on me?
> in the bathroom, lets go
> its your turn now



That's a beautiful haiku, Volkodav.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> That's a beautiful haiku, Volkodav.



Are you tricking me?
Get in the bathroom right now
This is punishment

- Copyright me


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 10, 2015)

I like being in the Forum Games.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 10, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I like being in the Forum Games.



It makes thy heart all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Ieono (Apr 10, 2015)

I always feel super-duper creative in the early hours of the morning, mainly when I didn't sleep at all that night. It's like...release of endorphins->creative high kaboom! I feel all giddy and uninhibited and just silly. I wonder if this is how it is for people when they get drunk?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I always feel super-duper creative in the early hours of the morning, mainly when I didn't sleep at all that night. It's like...release of endorphins->creative high kaboom! I feel all giddy and uninhibited and just silly. I wonder if this is how it is for people when they get drunk?



that sounds more like when you get high


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe some people get naturally high


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2015)

[yt]TmuuP982LF4[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeesh! Was that your breakfast for today?!
Uuuhhhh... how did that taste?


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Uuuhhhh... how did that taste?



Like the screech of a Bald Eagle.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 10, 2015)

BRN said:


> Like the screech of a Bald Eagle.


So, penetratingly awful?
Did you eat all of it...? Why did you even think of the combination?

On SIX's request, I confess something... I... uhhh, how do you put white letters?


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 10, 2015)

The "A" button let's you choose colors, like so. Or you can do [noparse]this.[/noparse]

Lately I've been disinterested in most things. I'm still performing my job and I went out to take pictures yesterday, however. I've also been going days between meals. Yesterday someone got quite upset with me for not wanting to eat with them.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 10, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> The "A" button let's you choose colors, like so. Or you can do [noparse]this.[/noparse]
> 
> Lately I've been disinterested in most things. I'm still performing my job and I went out to take pictures yesterday, however. I've also been going days between meals. Yesterday someone got quite upset with me for not wanting to eat with them.


It's not healthy to starve yourself. Eat your food.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2015)

BRN said:


> Like the screech of a Bald Eagle.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDcHNVAJVAs

...#majestic


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2015)

i didnt blink for like three minutes and didnt notice until my eyes burned
im turning into Shoenice
im going to go eat some DandyLion stickers in an alley now


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Apr 11, 2015)

BRN said:


> [yt]TmuuP982LF4[/yt]



The health-focused part of me was disturbed by this. The cook part of me was revolted.

So, I guess job accomplished?


----------



## Ieono (Apr 11, 2015)

I believe that eugenics should be widely practiced and encouraged. Ironically, if it's practice had never waned and only grew, I'd probably have never been born. Both of my parents are pretty horrible people, haha.


----------



## Zop (Apr 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> The health-focused part of me was disturbed by this. The cook part of me was revolted.
> 
> So, I guess job accomplished?



Dude red bull has B vitamins and the cereal has loads of vitamins and minerals and as for the cook part its just avant garde no harm in that.


----------



## Astus (Apr 11, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I believe that eugenics should be widely practiced and encouraged. Ironically, if it's practice had never waned and only grew, I'd probably have never been born. Both of my parents are pretty horrible people, haha.



It's not a completely false idea... I mean some are going to be genetically superior to others... but diversity in reality is key to maintaining a stable genome


----------



## Ieono (Apr 11, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> It's not a completely false idea... I mean some are going to be genetically superior to others... but diversity in reality is key to maintaining a stable genome



Yes, but there is a difference between genetic diversity and "bad genes". If you do your best to elliminate bad genes from the mix, then surely there is still enough diversity in the gene pool. I wouldn't advocate race to be a factor in gene exclusion, but instead genetically-linked illnesses and such.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 11, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Yes, but there is a difference between genetic diversity and "bad genes". If you do your best to elliminate bad genes from the mix, then surely there is still enough diversity in the gene pool. I wouldn't advocate race to be a factor in gene exclusion, but instead genetically-linked illnesses and such.



I can actually agree with this statement, despite the fact that I probably wouldn't be here due to my dad's side of the family having a history of heart disease.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2015)

I confess that I don't feel as much of a need to come over here lately. On the other hand, that's because I've hanging out elsewhere...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I don't feel as much of a need to come over here lately. On the other hand, that's because I've hanging out elsewhere...



WHERE
TELL ME NOW


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> WHERE
> TELL ME NOW



Can't do it, now that I think about it. I'm not sure if it'd be accepted if I said so.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 11, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Can't do it, now that I think about it. I'm not sure if it'd be accepted if I said so.



Jee, how bad could it be?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 11, 2015)

As long as you aren't meeting with supervillans planning world domination, its not like we'd judge for it.


----------



## Zop (Apr 11, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Can't do it, now that I think about it. I'm not sure if it'd be accepted if I said so.



We won't hate you forever!

Unless it's inkbunny.

It isn't inkbunny is it?

_Death Glare._


----------



## Luki (Apr 11, 2015)

You'd consort with our sworn enemies?


----------



## Gator (Apr 11, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess that I don't feel as much of a need to come over here lately. On the other hand, that's because I've hanging out elsewhere...



you sonofabitch WHO IS SHE
IS SHE PRETTY?  IS SHE A PRETTY LITTLE WHORE?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2015)

No, you guys, it's completely inocuous. I'm just not sure if it's supposed to be secret or not.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 11, 2015)

Gator said:


> you sonofabitch



I read this in Schwarznigga's voice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PKZ-TiP4Hc


----------



## Gator (Apr 11, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I read this in Schwarznigga's voice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PKZ-TiP4Hc



now imagine him flying into a jealous rage, then using an entire box of makeup on his face and sobbing, "am i pretty enough for you now?"


----------



## Kleric (Apr 11, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> No, you guys, it's completely inocuous. I'm just not sure if it's supposed to be secret or not.


No one but you are the one who is to determine whether it should be a secret or not.
I honestly can't imagine what it could be that it would need to.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 11, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Can't do it, now that I think about it. I'm not sure if it'd be accepted if I said so.



As long as you aren't participating in vast mostly gay orgies, it's a-OK.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 11, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> As long as you aren't participating in vast mostly gay orgies, it's a-OK.


What's wrong with participating in vast and gay orgies Huh?!


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 11, 2015)

Kleric said:


> What's wrong with participating in vast and gay orgies Huh?!



Want to find out?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 11, 2015)

If it's skype ya can chill it's not that secret  

...if it is inkbunny then you are in our prayers, may gator jesus (sparta) save your soul


----------



## Kleric (Apr 11, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Want to find out?


Yes. â˜º


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> If it's skype ya can chill it's not that secret
> 
> ...if it is inkbunny then you are in our prayers, may gator jesus (sparta) save your soul


Yeah, it's the Skype chat c:
Thanks, Val!



jtrekkie said:


> As long as you aren't participating in vast mostly gay orgies, it's a-OK.


Hehe, why would I be? :V


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 11, 2015)

Well apart from my borderlines furry friend, I had my first encounter with other furries at Edinburgh comic con today...Half of them didn't even wear proper tails, just....disgusting looking rags that were meant to be cat tails I think. But yeah, at least I know im not the only fur in eastern Scotland.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 11, 2015)

Why would hanging around the Skype chat need to be a secret? This site supports links to people's Skype profiles for doing just that.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Because the nugget group is a sooper secret elite squad like illuminati no furries alowed lest cosmoprince valthero says so :V


----------



## Astrium (Apr 11, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Well apart from my borderlines furry friend, I had my first encounter with other furries at Edinburgh comic con today...Half of them didn't even wear proper tails, just....disgusting looking rags that were meant to be cat tails I think. But yeah, at least I know im not the only fur in eastern Scotland.



The way you describe them, I think being the only one would be preferable...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 11, 2015)

I met a furry once. I got scared.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm sitting here browsing FAF instead of working on the graphic novel assignment I have due at the end of the month.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2015)

What skype chat


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What skype chat


It's a skype group chat we've got with a few members. We call it, basically, the 'Nugget' group.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2015)

Guys... That Is supposed to be a secret!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Guys... That Is supposed to be a secret!


Sorry, Mara :c
It's my fault for bringing it up in the first place. I wasn't sure, but then I got Val's approval, so...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 11, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The way you describe them, I think being the only one would be preferable...



to be fair they were probably rushed for time to get a proper costume ready and some did have proper ears and tails.
Any most Scot furs are in Glasgow to the west.
Supposedly next year according to my sister...im going to dress up as a wookie wearing a tutu and pikachu ears and a tail.
I didn't dress up this year


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 11, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Sorry, Mara :c
> It's my fault for bringing it up in the first place. I wasn't sure, but then I got Val's approval, so...



*is intrigued by this*


----------



## Gator (Apr 11, 2015)

secret skype group?  oh yeah, well i have my OWN secret club that's even cooler and more secret, and YOU'RE NOT IN IT


----------



## Zop (Apr 11, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> It's a skype group chat we've got with a few members. We call it, basically, the 'Nugget' group.



Why is it called the nugget group and does it involve chicken nuggets.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 11, 2015)

Gator said:


> secret skype group?  oh yeah, well i have my OWN secret club that's even cooler and more secret, and YOU'RE NOT IN IT



Yeah! NO GIRLS ALLOWED!


----------



## Kleric (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, at least I'm not the only one who feels dis-included from this discovery.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Guys... That Is supposed to be a secret!



Not anymore..
I don't understand why you have a skype chat group when we have TS. But whatever, that's cool I guess.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Not anymore..
> I don't understand why you have a skype chat group when we have TS. But whatever, that's cool I guess.



:3 It's easier for me, cuz I don't TS.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Not anymore..
> I don't understand why you have a skype chat group when we have TS. But whatever, that's cool I guess.


Apparently, it wasn't even a secret in the first place : P
Well, some of us don't have the proper equipment or time, or spaces, to be on Teamspeak.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2015)

Nobody is allowed to keep secret from.me


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Well, at least I'm not the only one who feels dis-included from this discovery.



We are just filthy furry peasants, we would never stand up to the elite furfag race :V
Joking aside, Let them have their little secret club. It's not hurting anything. If you feel cheated you could start a secret club.  Clubs are a lot of work though.



Butters Shikkon said:


> :3 It's easier for me, cuz I don't TS.


Interesting. I wonder how many secrect club members will now come forward.. this could be.. Furrygate :V


----------



## Kleric (Apr 11, 2015)

I stopped doing Teamspeak because there were few things I could actually get involved in. Cards Against Humanity was the only thing done there that my computer and internet could technically handle. ._.
Most of the time I was just sitting awkwardly in the general chat room while everyone else was doing something together.



Maugryph said:


> We are just filthy furry peasants, we would never stand up to the elite furfag race :V
> Joking aside, Let them have their little secret club. It's not hurting anything. If you feel cheated we could always start out own secret club.


The first thought that does come to mind is that I shouldn't care, but I for some reason can't shrug it off my mind. :0


----------



## Hewge (Apr 11, 2015)

FAF has had like, dozens of _"Official Secret FAF Skype Group! ! lulz"_... they've always ended in drama and/or RP.

It's like some kind of never-ending cycle :O


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, Hewge!
This one isn't so much an official FAF group, though, more like... I wouldn't know how to describe it, but it doesn't have any pretentions.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2015)

i will make skype chat
one single RP post gets you kicked out


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> We are just filthy furry peasants, we would never stand up to the elite furfag race :V
> Joking aside, Let them have their little secret club. It's not hurting anything. If you feel cheated you could start a secret club.  Clubs are a lot of work though.
> 
> 
> Interesting. I wonder how many secrect club members will now come forward.. this could be.. Furrygate :V



We have a secret handshake that takes a day and a half to complete...and they do audits from time to time where we have to confess our misdeeds. It rids ourselves of theotens. :3 


Hewge said:


> FAF has had like, dozens of _"Official Secret FAF Skype Group! ! lulz"_... they've always ended in drama and/or RP.
> 
> It's like some kind of never-ending cycle :O



Ain't nobody got time for that. XD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2015)

secret dick grab


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> We have a secret handshake that takes a day and a half to complete...and they do audits from time to time where we have to confess our misdeeds. It rids ourselves of theotens. :3



Glad to hear that the secret Illuminaugget club has standards. I hear that you sacrifice a virgin to Arceus before you go to bed every night. Go nugget go


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 11, 2015)

It just kinda happened


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> It just kinda happened



and how does one receive the honor to be in this 'club'?

Addon: If requires virgins, I am fresh out of them.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> and how does one receive the honor to be in this 'club'?
> 
> Addon: If requires virgins, I am fresh out of them.



Show us your dick. :V 

(Actually you just ask I guess...u wanna chat with us?)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> and how does one receive the honor to be in this 'club'?
> 
> Addon: If requires virgins, I am fresh out of them.



Someone has your Skype.
We say yay or nay if we bring you up.

It's went from like, 8 people to like 19 now.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2015)

tell me what happens in this secret skype chat or else.... *slit throat motion*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 11, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> tell me what happens in this secret skype chat or else.... *slit throat motion*



We talk.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 11, 2015)

After all this, I'm not sure if I should link my Skype to my account or not...


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 11, 2015)

Why do I have Constipation at this very moment?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Why do I have Constipation at this very moment?



um... too much cheeze?


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm not part of this Skype group


----------



## Astrium (Apr 11, 2015)

I've had FAF open on my PC for like three days straight in an Incognito window...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Why do I have Constipation at this very moment?


Looks like you require laxatives.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 11, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've had FAF open on my PC for like three days straight in an Incognito window...



That takes balls.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> We talk.



that better be all....


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Pffft! OMg why did this blow up? xD I mean yeah sure...it's a 'secret' but it's just another skype group, haha! If anyone else wants to start another super secret skype group with secret members then by all means...

We all have our little FAF groupie hangouts outside of FAF itself, don't we, and if not start or join one, durr


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 11, 2015)

Dudes! First rule of fight club is you don't talk about fight club >:C



Volkodav said:


> that better be all....



Don't be fooled <: We also have blackjack and hookers.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dudes! First rule of fight club is you don't talk about fight club >:C
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled <: We also have blackjack and hookers.



Daaaamn, now I really want to join.. for the blackjack that is :V


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 12, 2015)

I confess I thought about becoming a narc because of my short stature and baby face. Still not sure if I want to pursue this or not. Yes, because I want to go back to high school all the while doing some good, but nah because I'm short....Seriously, who gets intimidated by chicks who are 5'0"???


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I confess I thought about becoming a narc because of my short stature and baby face. Still not sure if I want to pursue this or not. Yes, because I want to go back to high school all the while doing some good, but nah because I'm short....Seriously, who gets intimidated by chicks who are 5'0"???



i hope you like the threat of being raped and or killed
held hostage
kidnapped
force to do rugs


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i hope you like the threat of being raped and or killed
> held hostage
> kidnapped
> force to do rugs



Oh, like being a woman doesn't get me treated like that by insensitive, ungrateful men and women? *shrug* Life is life, it's how you handle it that counts. And baby, I can handle myself well enough to keep the creeps at bay. I won't say how, but you got to learn to take care of yourself in this fucked up world.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 12, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I confess I thought about becoming a narc because of my short stature and baby face. Still not sure if I want to pursue this or not. Yes, because I want to go back to high school all the while doing some good, but nah because I'm short....Seriously, who gets intimidated by chicks who are 5'0"???



All the women I'm afraid of are short.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Oh, like being a woman doesn't get me treated like that by insensitive, ungrateful men and women? *shrug* Life is life, it's how you handle it that counts. And baby, I can handle myself well enough to keep the creeps at bay. I won't say how, but you got to learn to take care of yourself in this fucked up world.



This is what youre facing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuEksgSTrAo


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> This is what youre facing
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuEksgSTrAo



As much as I want to tell you this scares me.....it doesn't.

I've had far worse happen to me as a kid. It made me tougher and not put up with anyones B.S. Someone wants to get in my way of completing a goal or mission? Good luck. I'm that determined, headstrong, and stubborn. I've gone to hell and back. The monsters that run this world aren't even close to the real life demons I've already faced. Bring it on.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

Good luck, lol


----------



## Astrium (Apr 12, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> As much as I want to tell you this scares me.....it doesn't.
> 
> I've had far worse happen to me as a kid. It made me tougher and not put up with anyones B.S. Someone wants to get in my way of completing a goal or mission? Good luck. I'm that determined, headstrong, and stubborn. I've gone to hell and back. The monsters that run this world aren't even close to the real life demons I've already faced. Bring it on.



Confirmed. Sweetheartz is female John McClane.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 12, 2015)

As to you, sir. 

Only other confession I have for tonight: I bought a 6 foot tall cat tree two weeks ago when I got drunk......I don't even have a cat.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Good to see you back, Sweets. :3


----------



## Traven V (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm the King of jumping to conclusions.
I'm afraid to sleep sometimes.
I almost killed myself several times and spend over a decade trying too. 
I never talked to anyone about my problems until a couple of years ago. 
-Not seeking sympathy, just putting it out there in case others have or are dealing with similar issues to let them know they are not alone


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

give me the cat tree
my cats are impoverished, they dont have such luxury


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i hope you like the threat of being raped and or killed
> held hostage
> kidnapped
> *force to do rugs*



No not the rugs! That might chafe! D:


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 12, 2015)

I have some strange dreams. 


I just woke up from a nightmare that where a tornado randomly appeared and everyone started to freak out, then the tornado sirens went off. I woke up with my arm shaking and having that feeling of fear.


Almost all my nightmares involve tornadoes for some strange reason.


----------



## Astus (Apr 12, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Yes, but there is a difference between genetic diversity and "bad genes". If you do your best to elliminate bad genes from the mix, then surely there is still enough diversity in the gene pool. I wouldn't advocate race to be a factor in gene exclusion, but instead genetically-linked illnesses and such.



A little tardy to the party but bad genes aren't always bad genes. Look at the gene for sickle cell, in the heterozygous form it prevents malaria, and in the homozygous form it causes anemia and usually an early onset of death; and this variant of the gene is most common from those who reside in Africa and those who have descended from Africa. People have constructed the idea that people that come from Africa are designated as the human race of Africans, and even those that are born in the United states are labeled African Americans. If we wanted to eliminate sickle cell from the world the best way would be to take out all of those people obviously. 

Note how this is logical to someone who can manipulate their ideas to make whatever point they want to make. And now for the true purpose... I confess I don't like people who use cognitive distortions to advocate thier point or as an excuse for doing something that isn't 100% right or morally sound to a degree


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

I have social nightmares where I am being hit and humiliated for 
asking a girl out. *hides*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 12, 2015)

I have nightmares that involve dead loved ones and the people who bullied me in high school.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2015)

When someone have an illness or is carrying something life threatening. I often wish that I can take away their pain and make it my own. I can bear with whatever physical pain... But I can't bear the emotional pain seeing my friends/family suffer.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I have nightmares that involve dead loved ones and the people who bullied me in high school.



I get those too, I had to watch my Dad die, he was in the hospital and they pulled the plug
My Mom demanded I keep looking so we could say goodbye, I think he was already gone and his 
pacemaker was keeping his heart going, but he was unresponsive. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When someone have an illness or is carrying something life threatening. I often wish that I can take away their pain and make it my own. I can bear with whatever physical pain... But I can't bear the emotional pain seeing my friends/family suffer.



I know how you feel, I so hate seeing friends hurt. 
I just feel helpless watching them hurt or hiding


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 12, 2015)

I confess that I feel like I became painfully uninteresting the moment I started University. After the first semester I basically lost my passion for intellectuality and it was replaced with more standard teen fare.


----------



## Feste (Apr 12, 2015)

I've gained so much weight over the winter, and yet I can't stop eating cookies. Ugh.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Feste said:


> I've gained so much weight over the winter, and yet I can't stop eating cookies. Ugh.



For me it was a hospital stay, they found out I was a type2 diabetic, so no more sugar. The whole darn stores are 
full of sugar and since I can't have sugar EVERYTHING seems off limits. So I stopped eating pretty much, I was 280lbs
and now 159lbs. 

Its a life changing event for me, I've been more depressed having the world of food taken from me. It's like nothing 
tastes the same so it's not really even worth eating. Losing weight was good i guess but to me doesn't matter not 
like I'm getting into shape for someone. Just drawing and hiding because this world scares me and has nothing I 
want alone. 

Got why do I go on, I guess I feel i can open up here. 
Sorry about just blabbing.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I get those too, I had to watch my Dad die, he was in the hospital and they pulled the plug
> My Mom demanded I keep looking so we could say goodbye, I think he was already gone and his
> pacemaker was keeping his heart going, but he was unresponsive.



My dad was in the hospital and was supposed to come home that evening. I was at home doing a project for school and my mom came back and just told me he died. She had to watch them try and resuscitate him, but they couldn't bring him back.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> My dad was in the hospital and was supposed to come home that evening. I was at home doing a project for school and my mom came back and just told me he died. She had to watch them try and resuscitate him, but they couldn't bring him back.



I swear that was the hardest think in life to watch, the way his body moved as life stopped. Gasping and his eyes opened like as if "No..."
I can't think of it and not get sad, hell I'm crying now writing it. I feel for you Hon, it's one of the hardest things to accept and live with.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> My dad was in the hospital and was supposed to come home that evening. I was at home doing a project for school and my mom came back and just told me he died. She had to watch them try and resuscitate him, but they couldn't bring him back.



My Grandad suffered a large heart attack (his third) so he was in intensive care for about 2 weeks, Doctors said he was recovering and would be home soon, then my mum got a call in the middle of the night saying he was struck by another massive heart attack, though I didn't find out til a couple days later as my parents didn't want me to miss school, but I ended up overhearing about his death from a neighbour, sat in back of my dads car being driven to school and he sees a neighbour on the side of the road wave him over, he forgot I was in the back of the car when the neighbour started offering her condolences.

To say I broke down was putting it mildly.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> My Grandad suffered a large heart attack (his third) so he was in intensive care for about 2 weeks, Doctors said he was recovering and would be home soon, then my mum got a call in the middle of the night saying he was struck by another massive heart attack, though I didn't find out til a couple days later as my parents didn't want me to miss school, but I ended up overhearing about his death from a neighbour, sat in back of my dads car being driven to school and he sees a neighbour on the side of the road wave him over, he forgot I was in the back of the car when the neighbour started offering her condolences.
> 
> To say I broke down was putting it mildly.



*hugs tight* I still break down


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

You can't have strawberries or fruits, Charrio?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

I feel better now than I did the other night but I regret buying 50 chicken nuggets
thats so many cold chicken nuggets i had to eat


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You can't have strawberries or fruits, Charrio?



I can but, can't make myself eat them. 
Part of my trauma is, My brothers held me down and forced me to eat
vegetables. I was a kid, maybe 6 and was forced physically to eat. 

I can't stomach the feel and textures without throwing up, I'm sure 
I can eat them biologically but mentally I can't do it.  My Mother 
was there and was smiling and condoned it, my trust in her was 
broken. She was no longer the safe harbor a mother should be. 

*sigh* I'm fucked up, I hate it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I can but, can't make myself eat them.
> Part of my trauma is, My brothers held me down and forced me to eat
> vegetables. I was a kid, maybe 6 and was forced physically to eat.
> 
> ...



You need to see a therapist for that. Because a lot of fruits are naturally very sweet and would enhance your happiness quite a bit. Plus you know, fruits and veggies are essential to proper nourishment. >.>


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

Can you make smoothies?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You need to see a therapist for that. Because a lot of fruits are naturally very sweet and would enhance your happiness quite a bit. Plus you know, fruits and veggies are essential to proper nourishment. >.>




I'm seeing one, Weekly have been for 6 months now. 
Like barely any improvement, they just threw pills at me, I'm on 6 medications, Lithium included. 
I have serious apathy for life, nothing matters



Volkodav said:


> Can you make smoothies?



I've tried that to get some into by body, but the textures fruit in even it's blended 
form made me gag. I know it's psychological and I hate myself for it, I can't even 
eat like a normal person.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I'm seeing one, Weekly have been for 6 months now.
> Like barely any improvement, they just threw pills at me, I'm on 6 medications, Lithium included.
> I have serious apathy for life, nothing matters



Lithium you say? I hate to hear that. (I'm quite aware of why they prescribe that)

Listen, Charrio...you're middle aged right? Its time to try new things again. That was many decades ago, hun. You're only hurting yourself by hanging on to these thoughts.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters, psychological issues and phobias aren't just childhood things you can "get over"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Butters, psychological issues and phobias aren't just childhood things you can "get over"



Especially if you never try and give up before you start. I've seen this stuff before.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Lithium you say? I hate to hear that. (I'm quite aware of why they prescribe that)
> 
> Listen, Charrio...you're middle aged right? Its time to try new things again. That was many decades ago, hun. You're only hurting yourself by hanging on to these thoughts.



*sits down and balls up, ears flat* 
I really want to, it's like I'm scared of even trying. 
Like I don't matter enough to even try, why so I 
can be here in life that has no place for me?

I was supposed to die at birth, I was never 
meant to be here in life. I have no place as
I was never meant to be here. 

As to Love, *cackles sarcastically* 
I have no chance there, I don't think there 
is anyone meant for me, once again I was 
never meant to be here, my dream of love
has no value in life as I'm a anomaly in the sceme of 
fate or destiny or whatever we call it. 

My Cards were never dealt fully, I can't 
play the game of life if I was never given the 
full cards to play.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 12, 2015)

Thread's about to explode like it always does when we do psychology.

Also, I spent four hours planting trees today and my hands hurt so much from all the digging and driving posts.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *sits down and balls up, ears flat*
> I really want to, it's like I'm scared of even trying.
> Like I don't matter enough to even try, why so I
> can be here in life that has no place for me?
> ...



You just need the biggest hug. <3 

I've walked that road for a while...the one where you think everything is hopeless. I can only tell you bad times are just times that are bad and that they pass. You have to push through em like a warrior because life is all fighting...and depression is a tough dragon to slay. 

Keep your chin up and go for an orange. They have a softness you might enjoy.


----------



## Gator (Apr 12, 2015)

i'd recommend a psychologist or counselor, the kinds who don't/can't prescribe medications, just to have someone with whom to talk out your concerns and find ways of coping.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Especially if you never try and give up before you start. I've seen this stuff before.



You've "seen this stuff before" -- so you have a history with people who have phobias?
Is that so?
Why the hell are you telling Charrio

"Its time to try new things again. That was many decades ago, hun. You're only hurting yourself by hanging on to these thoughts. "

You're implying that she's choosing to have these phobias because she's "dwelling on the past". That's not how mental issues work.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You've "seen this stuff before" -- so you have a history with people who have phobias?
> Is that so?
> Why the hell are you telling Charrio
> 
> ...



Yes I do, and I've also dealt with patients with cancer who are actually repulsed by the mere smell of food. But if they don't eat, they die so there comes a point where you just get real. 

And I do believe Charrio is male if I'm not mistaken. You can't always judge by an avatar. Charrio basically even admitted he was afraid to try (and its probably do to his clinical depression). So once again, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You just need the biggest hug. <3
> 
> I've walked that road for a while...the one where you think everything is hopeless. I can only tell you bad times are just times that are bad and that they pass. You have to push through em like a warrior because life is all fighting...and depression is a tough dragon to slay.
> 
> Keep your chin up and go for an orange. They have a softness you might enjoy.



Thank you, I will stand strong and stay here. 
I have no other choice, I don't want to hurt my family and friends who care about me. 



Gator said:


> i'd recommend a psychologist or counselor, the kinds who don't/can't prescribe medications, just to have someone with whom to talk out your concerns and find ways of coping.



I can't change therapists, I'm on a shitty medical plan, bare minimum kinda thing. 



Volkodav said:


> You've "seen this stuff before" -- so you have a history with people who have phobias?
> Is that so?
> Why the hell are you telling Charrio
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you all just for listening. 
I didn't feel scared or assume i would be made fun of or trolled. 
You guys are really sweet and patient with me and my babbling 
and whining, which i don't meant to sound like.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Yes I do, and I've also dealt with patients with cancer who are actually repulsed by the mere smell of food. But if they don't eat, they die so there comes a point where you just get real.
> 
> And I do believe Charrio is male if I'm not mistaken. You can't always judge by an avatar. Charrio basically even admitted he was afraid to try (and its probably do to his clinical depression). So once again, you don't know what you're talking about.



I am a *Male* Sorry for the confusion, I know i write or sound like a girl online too. 
Not sure why I act so, maybe I have another issue not ready to surface. 

My Avatar is Oklahoma, my Mascot which is just a figurehead to draw in fans who like sexy fun stuff. 
Nelwin my red mouse is my actual partial avatar, I say partial as in he lives with me in my comic, so 
there is myself and my mouse kid like self, who is also a butthole lol 

Thank you again


----------



## Gator (Apr 12, 2015)

that's unfortunate, and maybe i'm just biased from my own experiences, but i hope you get the opportunity at some point to talk with someone who won't bring medication into it.  not saying meds can't be helpful or even necessary, just that by themselves they're not really... enough.  it's important to have someone to talk to, and of course, opening up with your friends here is a great place to start.


----------



## Luki (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *sits down and balls up, ears flat*
> I really want to, it's like I'm scared of even trying.
> Like I don't matter enough to even try, why so I
> can be here in life that has no place for me?
> ...


I can tell you this, there isn't such a thing as a place in life. You're not any less deserving than anyone out there. We live and die all the same, no one is above another.


 I can certainly sympathize with your feelings of inedequacy regarding birth,albeit for different reasons, which I'm not comfortable to share. Don't overthink these things. All that matters is that you have been given the chance to live.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> And I do believe Charrio is male if I'm not mistaken. You can't always judge by an avatar. Charrio basically even admitted he was afraid to try (and its probably do to his clinical depression). So once again, you don't know what you're talking about.



I do because I have an "irrational phobia" and have been told numerous times by people like you to "get over it".


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I am a *Male* Sorry for the confusion, I know i write or sound like a girl online too.
> Not sure why I act so, maybe I have another issue not ready to surface.
> 
> My Avatar is Oklahoma, my Mascot which is just a figurehead to draw in fans who like sexy fun stuff.
> ...



I'm mistaken for a lass too XD (But I'm the gayest guy on this forum so that's probably why) Also, its usually straight guys who have sexy lady avatars XD 

I should make another sona soon I think. An aquatic one perhaps...I dunno. Sea Horses are cute right?



Volkodav said:


> I do because I have an "irrational phobia" and have been told numerous times by people like you to "get over it".



I know.  It's to feminism.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not sure how to put this. I feel like I understand what you're getting at, but you don't need those cards. You are alive, that's your hand. Play it as hard as you can.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

It's to moths, but okay


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Luki said:


> I can tell you this, there isn't such a thing as a place in life. You're not any less deserving than anyone out there. We live and die all the same, no one is above another.
> 
> 
> I can certainly sympathize with your feelings of inedequacy regarding birth,albeit for different reasons, which I'm not comfortable to share. Don't overthink these things. All that matters is that you have been given the chance to live.



Thank you, your kind words or support mean a lot as do everyone's.
Unfortunately My brain is always on high speed unless my lack of sleep makes 
me goofy or can't see anymore, then i crash and try to wake up ASAP and 
drink my coffee. 

I have stories and situations and questions and emotions always flooding 
through me and it's overwhelming at times. Like I'm writing a book and 
trying to draw as well. I love writing and Drawing more so it seems, 
Once my book is done I need to illustrate it, I should be way farther then 
I should be but get distracted and sometimes don't want to go back there
emotionally since it has echos of my life in Oklahoma's story. 

I'll stop now. 

But here is part one, Warning NSFW Adult Material and domestic violence. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4540005/

Origins, Genesis (Furegons History) SFW
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1361649-Oklahoma-and-origins-of-Furegon


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 12, 2015)

I've only had my bass for a day and already had a laptop speaker blowout scare.

Turning it off and on again, really is the best solution to everything electronic.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 12, 2015)

All this depression talk is getting me down, no pun intended. 
Last year, I was this dark, broody teenager who was always down and irritable. I overloaded my classes, so all the honors level work was too much, and it was putting wear on me. I beat my self up too much, mentally and physically. I think all those head whacks are why I am so crazy today. Anyway, that is in the past, and I learned to not stress as much about shit. I also learned to not be so hard on myself, as a negative mindset was a factor of my issues. 
When life is getting hard, take it easy. Take a break to recoup, and give 'em hell.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 12, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've only had my bass for a day and already had a laptop speaker blowout scare.
> 
> Turning it off and on again, really is the best solution to everything electronic.


That reminds me of when I blew out my sound card in my PC. It was last year when in English class, we had an extra credit assignment to create a jingle for some thing in class. I plugged my guitar amp directly into the microphone jack on the sound card. Within 5 seconds of strumming, I blew the card out, ruining my ability to voice chat in multiplayer games. That doesn't explain why the front jack stopped working on it, though. I have since replaced the card with a better one, but my dad just thinks the sound card broke randomly.
Also, sorry about the double post. I was writing the first post when Alexxx wrote her first response, and I thought I would respond to her post.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 12, 2015)

I just half-assed a simple summary, and I felt justified and terrible in doing so. That said, while I still can change stuff, I already printed it, so... no.
EDIT: I don't even think the teacher READS these summaries.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> It's to moths, but okay



I have an irrational phobia of wasps, got stung by a swarm of them all over my hand and lower part of my arm, there was a dozen or more of them on a wall hovering over the residue left behind by a can of something sugary, I didn't see them and put my hand on the wall.

And then got stung again on the base of my foot when I was a bit older.

I am better with it than I used to be, used to get so bad I would involuntary run into traffic to escape one, nearly got run down by a bus :s

and Moths are bloody disgusting and vile, I hate them with a passion.

------------
Also earlier today my forum rank changed to HOT! HOT! HOT! briefly, what does that mean xD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2015)

Im sad again because my friend doesn't love me back


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2015)

Stupid feels! I'm getting depressed every time I log into skype. I need to seek different refuge.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Im sad again because my friend doesn't love me back





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Stupid feels! I'm getting depressed every time I log into skype. I need to seek different refuge.



*Pulls you both into a Tight Naebear Hug*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 12, 2015)

The level of depression in this thread is simply amazing.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The level of depression in this thread is simply amazing.


Seems like it's been one of those days for many of us.

*Joins Naesaki in his group hug*


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The level of depression in this thread is simply amazing.



We may be an emotional bunch but we all do what we can to understand and help one another, there are clash of opinions and personalities at the best of times but that's just life in a nutshell, but its one of the few places of refuge were we all have a similar interest and be apart of something bigger.



Ariosto said:


> Seems like it's been one of those days for many of us.
> 
> *Joins Naesaki in his group hug*



All aboard the Naebear group hug, everyone is welcome <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> We may be an emotional bunch but we all do what we can to understand and help one another, there are clash of opinions and personalities at the best of times but that's just life in a nutshell, but its one of the few places of refuge were we all have a similar interest and be apart of something bigger.All aboard the Naebear group hug, everyone is welcome <3



So sweet.

Don't worry it's something videogames can fix, I just can't get into skype for a very very long time XD


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> We may be an emotional bunch but we all do what we can to understand and help one another, there are clash of opinions and personalities at the best of times but that's just life in a nutshell, but its one of the few places of refuge were we all have a similar interest and be apart of something bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> All aboard the Naebear group hug, everyone is welcome <3



*hugs tight and squeaks* 
You Guys Rock! Seriously, I have NEVER seen such a kind group on a forum. 
I don't know what to say really, thank you


----------



## Sylox (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, it's better to talk about your problems than hold them in, so I guess its good we all share our problems.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 12, 2015)

I've been involved in a polyamorous relationship for several months now, and it's probably been one of the most unpleasant things ever... so far.
Maybe my personal experience has just been a sadly negative and unlucky one? Oh well.

Relationships are too much effort. I could have spent that time studying, yo! ...and *not *being emotionally damaged :v

LIVE AND LEARN, BOYZ.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I've been involved in a polyamorous relationship for several months now, and it's probably been one of the most unpleasant things ever... so far.
> Maybe my personal experience has just been a sadly negative and unlucky one? Oh well.
> 
> Relationships are too much effort. I could have spent that time studying, yo! ...and *not *being emotionally damaged :v
> ...



;3c Goodness.


----------



## Feste (Apr 12, 2015)

I love having the warmth back, but everywhere I went just....all couples. I deserve to be like this, but that doesn't make me feel any better.

Did I say this already? I dunno, my mind's all kinda fuzzy right now.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3c Goodness.



Gee willikers


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Gee willikers



So you finally got out and dated irl or was this an online thing?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 12, 2015)

A little late, but I have an irrational phobia of falling. Falling off stuff, that is, not just falling over. I rappelled down a 25 foot climbing wall at the Boy Scout National Jamboree in the summer of 2013 and just sat down and cried for like 20 minutes afterward because I was so scared.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> So you finally got out and dated irl or was this an online thing?



If he is... We're all happy for him XD


----------



## Luki (Apr 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> A little late, but I have an irrational phobia of falling. Falling off stuff, that is, not just falling over. I rappelled down a 25 foot climbing wall at the Boy Scout National Jamboree in the summer of 2013 and just sat down and cried for like 20 minutes afterward because I was so scared.


You're brave for doing that, I would never have had the guts!

I'm teeeerrible with heights :<


----------



## Astrium (Apr 12, 2015)

Luki said:


> You're brave for doing that, I would never have had the guts!
> 
> I'm teeeerrible with heights :<



The irony of your avatar being a cat is fantastic.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm actually really scared of going to cons, and meeting furs. I usually try to make excuses like, "I have to work," or, "I got family stuff to do". The second one is partly true, since I can't just leave for a weekend without my family noticing. This also leads to my insecurity about being young ans still living with my parents. I was always the youngest, and got discriminated against because of it. I try to hide my age all the time because of it. In addition, I get self-conscious about being the odd man out, because I played that role far too often.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 12, 2015)

I swear like a mixture of Ned Flanders and Daffy Duck when I'm angry.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 13, 2015)

Meanwhile, every third word in my vocabulary is "fuck". I'm Debra Fucking Morgan.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 13, 2015)

I confess that I get so irritated by people who smoke in their fursuit/get it wet/go in the snow etc.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Meanwhile, every *fucking* word in *fuck* vocabulary is "fuck". I'm Debra Fucking Morgan.



*fixed every third word for you


----------



## Sylox (Apr 13, 2015)

When I'm in the shower or by myself, I often sing "Holding Out for a Hero" by Bonnie Tyler. I have every line of that song memorized. But my guilty pleasure is Livin La Vida Loca.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 13, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I swear like a mixture of Ned Flanders and Daffy Duck when I'm angry.



I want nothing more in this moment than to be able to hear that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> When I'm in the shower or by myself, I often sing "Holding Out for a Hero" by Bonnie Tyler. I have every line of that song memorized. But my guilty pleasure is Livin La Vida Loca.



Where have all the good men gone though? :V


----------



## Sylox (Apr 13, 2015)

Either they went into hiding or they've all been snatched up.


----------



## BRN (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't get the fear of heights -- genuinely don't understand. Heck, I've skydived. <3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

BRN said:


> I don't get the fear of heights -- genuinely don't understand. Heck, I've skydived. <3



I'm fucking terrified of going up anything higher than a drum major podium lol


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> When I'm in the shower or by myself, I often sing "*Holding Out for a Hero*" by Bonnie Tyler. I have every line of that song memorized. But my guilty pleasure is Livin La Vida Loca.



Damn, I legitimately thought that was an original Frou Frou song. Color me surprised.



BRN said:


> I don't get the fear of heights -- genuinely don't understand. Heck, I've skydived. <3



Same here, I want to skydive at some point.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So sweet.
> 
> Don't worry it's something videogames can fix, I just can't get into skype for a very very long time XD



Video Games do help a lot its true, then I just get sad when I reach then end of some of them as I didn't want the story to end D:



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm fucking terrified of going up anything higher than a drum major podium lol



I'm fine with heights until I look down and then the inertia and fear kicks in.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 13, 2015)

Do you ever wonder if people are born for a purpose? I was. I was bred specifically to die a horrible death for a very diabolical reason. I mean that that literally, all of it. 

There was intervention and I lucked out. I had it the best of all of us, it seems, the others that lived didn't make it out well. A personal question just occurred to me, what do I owe and to who?

Anyway I see young people heading down the same path that led to all of that. I don't know what to say, how can they be that ignorant?

Guys, I have seen things.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Do you ever wonder if people are born for a purpose? I was. I was bred specifically to die a horrible death for a very diabolical reason. I mean that that literally, all of it.
> 
> There was intervention and I lucked out. I had it the best of all of us, it seems, the others that lived didn't make it out well. A personal question just occurred to me, what do I owe and to who?
> 
> ...



*squeeze*


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Do you ever wonder if people are born for a purpose? I was. I was bred specifically to die a horrible death for a very diabolical reason. I mean that that literally, all of it.
> 
> There was intervention and I lucked out. I had it the best of all of us, it seems, the others that lived didn't make it out well. A personal question just occurred to me, what do I owe and to who?
> 
> ...



You owe it to yourself to keep surviving in this rotten crap-saccharine world


----------



## Luki (Apr 13, 2015)

BRN said:


> I don't get the fear of heights -- genuinely don't understand. Heck, I've skydived. <3


Your lack of fear is just as incomprehensible to me.
Humans were not meant to fly... I'd have have gone completely bonkers to even consider something such as skydiving :<
Throwing yourself from great heights... for fun?! 
Aircraft pilots are no doubt some of the bravest people out there. I've had to fly in a plane once, and it was one of the worst experiences of my life!


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 13, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I swear like a mixture of Ned Flanders and Daffy Duck when I'm angry.



That sounds cooler than it probability should be.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

I listen so much to Utada Hikaru.

One of my things I wanna do before I die is go to her concert <3


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I listen so much to Utada Hikaru.
> 
> One of my things I wanna do before I die is go to her concert <3



Utada Hikaru is love, Utada Hikaru is life! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF4iUt2IXOc <-- one of my favourite pieces from her <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Utada Hikaru is love, Utada Hikaru is life!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF4iUt2IXOc <-- one of my favourite pieces from her <3




I wasn't expecting people here to know her...
You really are an Otaku Hurr Durr Brown Burr XD

My favorite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i_8T7lYucQ (Quite old but still my fav)


A message to Naesaki: Aishite imasu dekereba sex ga shittai no desu


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wasn't expecting people here to know her...
> You really are an Otaku Hurr Durr Brown Burr XD
> 
> My favorite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i_8T7lYucQ (Quite old but still my fav)



I was originally exposed to her because she did the opening themes for the Kingdom Hearts games x3

I also have a guilty pleasure soft spot for Ayumi Hamasaki and the group TAO

and I love the music done by LoveLive and Idolm@ster

and I can't forget AKB48


----------



## BRN (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey folks, I'm feeling pretty disengaged from people around me. What can I do to show people I appreciate 'em?


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

BRN said:


> Hey folks, I'm feeling pretty disengaged from people around me. What can I do to show people I appreciate 'em?



Small token gestures like offering to buy them a cup of coffee, getting interested in their day and wanting to know how they are doing, treat them to lunch, show a genuine interest in them.

A couple things off the top of my head anyway that could show your appreciation.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I was originally exposed to her because she did the opening themes for the Kingdom Hearts games x3
> 
> I also have a guilty pleasure soft spot for Ayumi Hamasaki and the group TAO
> 
> ...




Anata no koto ga suki desu soÅ« emi kaiwa o kainai de kudasai watashino yotteree koto waketteirun desuyo?


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Anata no koto ga suki desu soÅ« emi kaiwa o kainai de kudasai watashino yotteree koto waketteirun desuyo?



I may love Anime, Japanese Music and JRPGs but sadly I can't speak or read any Japanese other than the odd word and phrase x3

Though I do have a rough idea of what "Anata no koto ga suki desu" translates to :3 Which is "I like/I love you" as for the rest, dunno XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I may love Anime, Japanese Music and JRPGs but sadly I can't speak or read any Japanese other than the odd word and phrase x3
> 
> Though I do have a rough idea of what "Anata no koto ga suki desu" translates to :3 Which is "I like/I love you" as for the rest, dunno XD



You picked up as much... for that you're officially part of the club


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You picked up as much... for that you're officially part of the club



What club would that be?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> What club would that be?



The Kemono club! Duh~


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The Kemono club! Duh~



*smacks self in head* Baka! >w< and yay! \o/


----------



## Hewge (Apr 13, 2015)

BRN said:


> Hey folks, I'm feeling pretty disengaged from people around me. What can I do to show people I appreciate 'em?



By just telling them how much you appreciate them? ;o


----------



## Astrium (Apr 13, 2015)

1. I have no problem with planes, for some reason. I guess it's because I don't feel like I'm going to fall out of them. I only freak out in situations where I feel like I'm going to fall, thus why I said "fear of falling" and not "fear of heights".

2. Utada Hikaru is love, Utada Hikaru is life.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Astrium said:


> 2. Utada Hikaru is love, Utada Hikaru is life.



You have very good tastes Astrium  

------------------

Random Naesaki Thought of the Day ~~ Having Mika teach me to read and speak Japanese, now that would be interesting ~~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Random Naesaki Thought of the Day ~~ Having Mika teach me to read and speak Japanese, now that would be interesting ~~



Heh~ It's a challenge..  luckily.. I was raised more than half my life with Japanese Foster Parents


----------



## Sylox (Apr 13, 2015)

Japanese is a hard language to learn. I learned it in elementary school, but had forgotten a good chunk of it up until I started studying again.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 13, 2015)

I do not have the motivation to watch episode upon episode of anime. I got through half of Attack on Titan, but I had to stop so I could focus on exams week (this was last year) and I never finished.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm a clumsy bastard, but I adore the sound of objects breaking, so when I drop or break things, I'm sorry but not sorry but still sorry. 

There is something soothing about the sound of shattering glass that I just can't describe.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't really like anime. There is just some japanese shit I don't like. Can't remember exactly what but it immidiately turns me away when I see it. The few characters I've seen were painfully stereotyped as well
The only good anime I watched was Death Note and HOLY SHIT was it amazing. I'm definitely giving it a 10/10. Should give it a second watch sooner or later


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I don't really like anime. There is just some japanese shit I don't like. Can't remember exactly what but it immidiately turns me away when I see it. The few characters I've seen were painfully stereotyped as well
> The only good anime I watched was Death Note and HOLY SHIT was it amazing. I'm definitely giving it a 10/10. Should give it a second watch sooner or later



Since it seems you like the more serious type of anime's look into Ghost in the Shell and Psycho Pass


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Since it seems you like the more serious type of anime's look into Ghost in the Shell and Psycho Pass



Oh oh, or *Grave of the Fireflies* based on reality and one of the saddest Animes I have seen. 
Next to, *Barefoot Gen* some of those scenes still make me sad


----------



## Sylox (Apr 13, 2015)

I despise Naruto with a passion. Way too many fillers, unnecessary plot devices and a few of the characters that just irk the living shit out of me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *Grave of the Fireflies*


 Rank one anime movie there yo!

Recommendation: My Neighbor Totoro or Spirited Away


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

there are some people on this forum that i actually like.
amazing, i know.


for a more confessiony confession, i like to avoid mirrors because they break the illusion that i'm just an invisible third-party viewer.  i realize that if i can see myself, others can also see me, and that makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Gator said:


> there are some people on this forum that i actually like.
> amazing, i know.
> 
> 
> for a more confessiony confession, i like to avoid mirrors because they break the illusion that i'm just an invisible third-party viewer.  i realize that if i can see myself, others can also see me, and that makes me uncomfortable.




Lemme guess.. Nolov and Mcjoel 

XD


----------



## shteev (Apr 13, 2015)

Gator said:


> there are some people on this forum that i actually like.
> amazing, i know.
> 
> 
> for a more confessiony confession, i like to avoid mirrors because they break the illusion that i'm just an invisible third-party viewer.  i realize that if i can see myself, others can also see me, and that makes me uncomfortable.



pls be me i'll love u long time <3


----------



## Kazolas (Apr 13, 2015)

I got excited at the thought of sharing a dank room with shteev


----------



## shteev (Apr 13, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> I got excited at the thought of sharing a dank room with shteev



LMAO


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 13, 2015)

I secretly love the horrified look on peoples faces that they try to hide when they see my eye (or lack there-of) for the first time. I make a bet with myself on how long it will take them to ask me what happened.  Longest anyone has lasted is an hour and forty-three minutes before they caved and nonchalantly asked what happened.  I don't mind curiosity or even telling the lite version of the story (it helps come to terms with the accident). What I can't stand is pity.  Don't pity me. Women are the worst with their pity and forced sincerity especially towards me as a woman. Men have much less of an issue with it and actually try to make a good thing out of the bad.  It turns out, every man wants an excuse to wear an eye patch.  For men more scars = more better. I am much less self conscious around men than I am around women.  

Besides when are men ever looking a woman in the eyes ;P #sacrasmforthosewithoutawitofhumor


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

shteev said:


> pls be me i'll love u long time <3



do i know you



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Lemme guess.. Nolov and Mcjoel
> 
> XD



them guys is aight


----------



## Amiir (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I secretly love the horrified look on peoples faces that they try to hide when they see my eye (or lack there-of) for the first time.



Ok I have to ask: how did that happen Jamba?


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I secretly love the horrified look on peoples faces that they try to hide when they see my eye (or lack there-of) for the first time. I make a bet with myself on how long it will take them to ask me what happened.  Longest anyone has lasted is an hour and forty-three minutes before they caved and nonchalantly asked what happened.  I don't mind curiosity or even telling the lite version of the story (it helps come to terms with the accident). What I can't stand is pity.  Don't pity me. Women are the worst with their pity and forced sincerity especially towards me as a woman. Men have much less of an issue with it and actually try to make a good thing out of the bad.  It turns out, every man wants an excuse to wear an eye patch.  For men more scars = more better. I am much less self conscious around men than I am around women.
> 
> Besides when are men ever looking a woman in the eyes ;P #sacrasmforthosewithoutawitofhumor



i don't like looking women in the eye.  they may take it as a challenge.  the breasts are safer.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> >:C
> 
> OT: I used to be really really afraid of stupid shit as a kid. I thought ghosts looked through windows at night til i was in middle school.



After I saw the Movie *The Thing* by John Carpenter, OMG I had nightmares for days. 
Then to make it worse the entire summer when night fell, the insects in the area made that
cicada buzz sound which was everywhere. It was almost exactly the sound used for the 
thing in the movie. 

Needless to say I was terrified to go out there at night.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> After I saw the Movie *The Thing* by John Carpenter, OMG I had nightmares for days.
> Then to make it worse the entire summer when night fell, the insects in the area made that
> cicada buzz sound which was everywhere. It was almost exactly the sound used for the
> thing in the movie.
> ...



Is that the 1980's version? Garth recommended that I should watch it. It was awesome! From the way that thing ate the dog and head turned spider.
Better than today's CGI


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that the 1980's version? Garth recommended that I should watch it. It was awesome! From the way that thing ate the dog and head turned spider.
> Better than today's CGI



Yeah, I was 6 when i saw it.
It's a total fav of mine now, and yeah those effects and the dog head split part are unforgettable. 
I've never seen finer in a practical effect movie.

Gotta watch it again now, just cause it's that badass of a movie, and yes I highly 
recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

that movie is freaky as shit 8(


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I secretly love the horrified look on peoples faces that they try to hide when they see my eye (or lack there-of) for the first time. I make a bet with myself on how long it will take them to ask me what happened.  Longest anyone has lasted is an hour and forty-three minutes before they caved and nonchalantly asked what happened.  I don't mind curiosity or even telling the lite version of the story (it helps come to terms with the accident). What I can't stand is pity.  Don't pity me. Women are the worst with their pity and forced sincerity especially towards me as a woman. Men have much less of an issue with it and actually try to make a good thing out of the bad.  It turns out, every man wants an excuse to wear an eye patch.  For men more scars = more better. I am much less self conscious around men than I am around women.
> 
> Besides when are men ever looking a woman in the eyes ;P #sacrasmforthosewithoutawitofhumor



Tho, you've probably said this before...
I'm actually rather curious as to what happened.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 13, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Ok I have to ask: how did that happen Jamba?


 
The lite, lite version. Tragic car accident that also took the life of one of my parents and sent me spiraling down a road of self destruction and self pity. Crushed my right eye socket (that was the worst of the damage to me besides a laundry list of fractures). I am missing my upper Zygomatic ridge and part of my outer orbital wall.  Pretty much everything above the cheek bone and below the eyebrow on the right side of my face.  It has taken a long time to even accept myself as a person let alone my self image, but I move a tiny step forward every day. The trick is realizing that people are not judging you the way your paranoia tells you they are.  They are not silently laughing at you or calling you ugly (although this is still an impossibly hard thing to not think), mostly they just feel pity and want to ask questions.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> The lite, lite version. Tragic car accident that also took the life of one of my parents and sent me spiraling down a road of self destruction and self pity. Crushed my right eye socket (that was the worst of the damage to me besides a laundry list of fractures). I am missing my upper Zygomatic ridge and part of my outer orbital wall.  Pretty much everything above the cheek bone and below the eyebrow on the right side of my face.  It has taken a long time to even accept myself as a person let alone my self image, but I move a tiny step forward every day. The trick is realizing that people are not judging you the way your paranoia tells you they are.  They are not silently laughing at you or calling you ugly (although this is still an impossibly hard thing to not think), mostly they just feel pity and want to ask questions.



Damn, that's incredibly rough. You and your parent surely didn't deserve it. At least you survived. How long ago did this happen?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> The lite, lite version. Tragic car accident that also took the life of one of my parents and sent me spiraling down a road of self destruction and self pity. Crushed my right eye socket (that was the worst of the damage to me besides a laundry list of fractures). I am missing my upper Zygomatic ridge and part of my outer orbital wall.  Pretty much everything above the cheek bone and below the eyebrow on the right side of my face.  It has taken a long time to even accept myself as a person let alone my self image, but I move a tiny step forward every day. The trick is realizing that people are not judging you the way your paranoia tells you they are.  They are not silently laughing at you or calling you ugly (although this is still an impossibly hard thing to not think), mostly they just feel pity and want to ask questions.



 I just want to hold you tight and cry taking your hurt away


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 13, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Damn, that's incredibly rough. You and your parent surely didn't deserve it. At least you survived. How long ago did this happen?



Years ago.  There is a longer version of my story in the homeless thread https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/107822-For-any-furries-who-are-homeless/page5

Suffice to say, now that the physical injuries have healed I am on the mental road to recovery.



Charrio said:


> I just want to hold you tight and cry taking your hurt away



Thanks, the forum has been so positively in its response to my injury.  I had no one in the real world to comfort me when or after it happened (see link above). I don't think I would have slipped as far as I did if I had even the smallest amount of emotional support then that the people here now provide.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 13, 2015)

I confess that I have no clue what the hell I am doing at any given point in time


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> .



Glad to hear you're doing better and moving forward; that's a hell of a lot to go through.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 13, 2015)

Gator said:


> Glad to hear you're doing better and moving forward; that's a hell of a lot to go through.



If you and I team up, we could give Jam a double-gator-hug super combo.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Suffice to say, now that the physical injuries have healed I am on the mental road to recovery.



You know, you're one tough person to have gone through all that. You've been so unlucky and yet you managed to soldier on where many would have most likely given up. You're amazing


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya, gurrlllll, you're pretty strong y'know? It's amazing how people like you can show me that not everyone is a terrible bastard!


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> If you and I team up, we could give Jam a double-gator-hug super combo.



i can't think of a better kind of hug


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Gator said:


> i can't think of a better kind of hug



*squeaks* Triple Hug!


----------



## Amiir (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *squeaks* Triple Hug!



Make it quadruple


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Make it quadruple



Make it a Quintuple!


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

ok this might be too much hugging for me


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 13, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> It turns out, every man wants an excuse to wear an eye patch.



Hoooooly crap i thought i was the only one, i want an eye patch so bad, i fucking hate my right eye with a passion (it has a constant twitch on the top eye lid, no one can see it from the outside but its enough to give everything i see a non stop vibrating look).


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Gator said:


> ok this might be too much hugging for me



Hugs *Gator* tighter so he has to stay


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siaTQTXzuhA


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Gator said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siaTQTXzuhA



LOL, not having watched Sponge Bob, that was unexpected lol


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> LOL, not having watched Sponge Bob, that was unexpected lol



you've never seen spongebob?


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

spongebob is my homeboy.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 13, 2015)

A little late to the party, but two things:

1. As far as anime goes, I want to put _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ into the running. Even after like three years, Nina still makes me cry.

2. Jamb. I can't stop seeing Jamb as Kurt Russell now that I know the eyepatch is a thing, regardless of sex or gender.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> you've never seen spongebob?



Nah, when it came out and was all hyped I was really put off. 
I have a personal pet peeve with stuff forced in my face or super hyped, it's a pride thing I think


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you, Jambalaya.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Nah, when it came out and was all hyped I was really put off.
> I have a personal pet peeve with stuff forced in my face or super hyped, it's a pride thing I think



dont blame ya. I'm that way with Frozen. Still havent seen that movie cause it got overhyped to hell


----------



## Astrium (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Nah, when it came out and was all hyped I was really put off.
> I have a personal pet peeve with stuff forced in my face or super hyped, it's a pride thing I think



That's how I felt about _Attack on Titan_, more or less. Good show, but not as great as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 13, 2015)

Astrium said:


> That's how I felt about _Attack on Titan_, more or less. Good show, but not as great as everyone makes it out to be.



oh my god yes! i remember no one would shut up about that show. Im not even a big fan of anime but when I saw it, it wasnt bad but wow was it overhyped


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 13, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Make it a Quintuple!



*is squished with wuv*

Thank you all!! I has been a journey that is still on going.  There have been a lot of downs in my life, but there has also been the occasional up.  We just have to remember the ups so that we are not always down.



Astrium said:


> A little late to the party, but two things:
> 
> 2. Jamb. I can't stop seeing Jamb as Kurt Russell now that I know the eyepatch is a thing, regardless of sex or gender.



1. I have always had a crush on Kurt Russel.

2. I would be a female Snake Plisskin any day of the week.  Mamba Plisskin. "Call me Mamba. *lights cig, lets the world burn*"


----------



## Astrium (Apr 13, 2015)

You could also be Elle Driver.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

Astrium said:


> That's how I felt about _Attack on Titan_, more or less. Good show, but not as great as everyone makes it out to be.



I thought it was pretty good. I only watched up until where annie was discovered as a titan.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I thought it was pretty good. I only watched up until where annie was discovered as a titan.



Goddammit, spoilers. I've only finished the tribunal.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 13, 2015)

A friend and I had a holy water fight in a church.
It was a short fight but.
10/10,would do it again.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 13, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Goddammit, spoilers. I've only finished the tribunal.



It was pretty obvious though so don't feel too bad. You would've noticed immediately.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It was pretty obvious though so don't feel too bad. You would've noticed immediately.



Yeah, no, Ray Charles could have seen that one coming. It's the principle of the thing.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

I confess that I haven't really been feeling that well lately and it sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 14, 2015)

weow


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Marazhu's Fantasy Confession 2



well..*ahem* im gonna go take a shower...cold...and um..*eyes dart nervously* gonna take care of things

but seriously, that was pretty good  surprised you didnt write that for your FA page. I'm sure people would enjoy it


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 14, 2015)

Sometimes I like to feign innocence to throw off leads and divert attention away from life-threatening situations.  Like right now. Look at me, I'm so innocent right now.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a boner.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2015)

yall are fucking weird


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

*fans himself with a paper fan* Did someone turn up the thermostat in here?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I have a boner.



From what I wonder...certainly not from the post above


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Holy shit,I come back from doing drawing requests and this happens.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

Weow then...
It's a good thing I don't get hard easily from text...


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Weow then...
> It's a good thing I don't get hard easily from text...



I tend to visualise everything, even all the small details from texts, part of the reason why I love reading books so much.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Apr 14, 2015)

Woah.. that escalated quickly. 

I confess that was hilariously disturbing.


----------



## BRN (Apr 14, 2015)

Needed more quadrapeds


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 14, 2015)

So are we just writing erotica on a PG13 forum without a spoiler tag? 

Mkay then.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Well that was an interesting way to start my morning...


----------



## Taralack (Apr 14, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I have a boner.



Your current avatar is hilariously apt for this statement. 

Come on guys, you should know the rules. *sprays everyone with a cold hose* Begone you horndogs.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

That story reminds me of when I used to do fanfiction mocks...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

I tried to look at a BDSM video last night but couldn't. I can't believe they have people who are actually into that kind of stuff.


----------



## BRN (Apr 14, 2015)

Shit, this thread's weirdness is a e[sup]t[/sup] function of time

And my post quality has degraded into single-line esoteria, I apologise


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

Wohoo! My first ever infraction! Thanks Taralack!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope someone copied or screencapped or did something to capture that story before it got deleted.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

And thus my afternoon begins...........


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope someone did too!
lol I feel so disappointed I missed MisaZuki's post 


Also I really like scars I try not to stare of course, at peoples scars, but I really like them. I don't find them ugly at all, I think they make people look more awesome.
I have a small scar on my side from slicing my side open on a nail while jumping over the couch when I was really little. It got smaller as I got older, was very disappointed. I would love if it was a lot longer and covered more of my side.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 14, 2015)

I confess I try not to act like a horndog in public (i.e. in these forums) because I have an 'image to maintain'.
Also, the fact I eagerly love to see everybody's crazy antics makes me secretly ashamed, but the fun they bring somewhat compensates for that.

All of this is my way of saying that I love it when this thread gets weird and dislike missing all the fun.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I tried to look at a BDSM video last night but couldn't. I can't believe they have people who are actually into that kind of stuff.



Replace _BDSM video _with any furry fetish, and thats pretty much my mainsite FA experience.

Also, dat infraction


----------



## Amiir (Apr 14, 2015)

Now I want to know what was the fuzz all about. I wanna see the porn I missed!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm a horndog and I love it.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I try not to act like a horndog in public (i.e. in these forums) because I have an 'image to maintain'.
> Also, the fact I eagerly love to see everybody's crazy antics makes me secretly ashamed, but the fun they bring somewhat compensates for that.
> 
> All of this is my way of saying that I love it when this thread gets weird and dislike missing all the fun.



nothing wrong with that  i love seeing craziness, so long as no one is really hurt mentally or physically and its all in fun


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Your current avatar is hilariously apt for this statement.
> 
> Come on guys, you should know the rules. *sprays everyone with a cold hose* Begone you horndogs.



I prefer spray bottle, thank you very much! 

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7ncln5bhU1rxi3wyo1_400.gif


----------



## BRN (Apr 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wohoo! My first ever infraction! Thanks Taralack!



ngrplz


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2015)

My account turns 5 years old today. I've been a furfag for 5 years.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 14, 2015)

Pinky said:


> My account turns 5 years old today. I've been a furfag for 5 years.



Happy furthday.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 14, 2015)

@Taralack

It's only porn if you enjoy it.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 14, 2015)

I had butter pecan ice cream for breakfast...  Seriously considering having the rest of it for dinner...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 14, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> It's only porn if you enjoy it.


I'm pretty sure porn is more definite than that. Clop, watersport, and 2 Girls 1 Cup are considered porn, but that shit's nasty.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I had butter pecan ice cream for breakfast...  Seriously considering having the rest of it for dinner...



Wish I could have ice cream for breakfast and dinner


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Wish I could have ice cream for breakfast and dinner



When you're older you can get away with acting that way.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Wish I could have ice cream for breakfast and dinner


Yeah when you live on your own with no one to answer too except three pitbulls you can pretty much get away with all kinds of food crimes. I think I will murder the rest of that butter pecan when I get home... Delicious, delicious murder.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

WARNING: Mention of suicidal thoughts.



Once a month I go to the highest rooftop I'm allowed on and I stand over the edge. I contemplate my life and the decision to jump.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> When you're older you can get away with acting that way.



well i am 18, but dont have a place of my own...and no ice cream in the freezer..


----------



## Kleric (Apr 14, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> WARNING: Mention of suicidal thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Once a month I go to the highest rooftop I'm allowed on and I stand over the edge. I contemplate my life and the decision to jump.





But we love you... (I do anyway)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 14, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> WARNING: Mention of suicidal thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Once a month I go to the highest rooftop I'm allowed on and I stand over the edge. I contemplate my life and the decision to jump.


Don't jump, man. We would all miss you.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> WARNING: Mention of suicidal thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Once a month I go to the highest rooftop I'm allowed on and I stand over the edge. I contemplate my life and the decision to jump.



please don't end your life...


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> WARNING: Mention of suicidal thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Once a month I go to the highest rooftop I'm allowed on and I stand over the edge. I contemplate my life and the decision to jump.



Please don't ever jump  you're an awesome guy *hugs you tight*


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

Kleric said:


> But we love you... (I do anyway)



I love you too Kleric.



LazerMaster5 said:


> Don't jump, man. We would all miss you.



That's definitely reassuring. It's nice hearing that.



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> please don't end your life...



I won't. My life will end on life's terms. You can be sure it won't be premature.



Naesaki said:


> Please don't ever jump  you're an awesome guy *hugs you tight*



**all the hugs**


^w^;; Thanks guys. Don't worry. I won't jump. I'm over trying to end it all...I just can't help but feel so overwhelmed sometimes. Being on that ledge just helps to put things into perspective.

The world is a big place teeming with adventures.

I can't die before I've seen all that I can.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 14, 2015)

I have got to get back into zen. I'm getting my bow out when I get home. It help to center you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

I love all you guys.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 14, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I try not to act like a horndog in public (i.e. in these forums) because I have an 'image to maintain'.
> Also, the fact I eagerly love to see everybody's crazy antics makes me secretly ashamed, but the fun they bring somewhat compensates for that.
> 
> All of this is my way of saying that I love it when this thread gets weird and dislike missing all the fun.



You are so catholic guilt, Ari! XD


----------



## Amiir (Apr 14, 2015)

I remember how I used to call myself a metalhead just because I would listen to a song or two by Metallica. Stuff like this makes me want to shoot my dick off out of shame *facepalm*

Speaking of metal, I've been listening a lot to Motorhead lately. I'm starting to really like this band. And Lemmy Kilmister is a fucking badass. Can't decide if my favourite song is Ace of Spades or Overkill. Mmmmh... Let's do both


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys, I am freaking the hell out about this assignment for English class. I have to draw a graphic novel of _Julius Caesar_ by the 24th with at least three pages per act, all colored. I have four drawn, none colored, and they all look like shit. I should mention that this for a high school sophomore Honors English class.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

About once every two weeks or if I'm feeling depressed, I'll go into my mom's walk in closet and place the barrel of her gun in my mouth and pull the trigger. I never put the ammo in and make sure to have the safety on, but I'd be lying if I didn't say I've considered putting in the ammo and turning the safety off.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Guys, I am freaking the hell out about this assignment for English class. I have to draw a graphic novel of _Julius Caesar_ by the 24th with at least three pages per act, all colored. I have four drawn, none colored, and they all look like shit. I should mention that this for a high school sophomore Honors English class.



You got this dude. I also was in Honors English my sophomore year of high school. It was me and one other guy and we had to build a model of the globe theater. Of course us both being tabletoppers we designed and built an exact replica in 28mm scale....14 hours before the project was due. From design to completion in 14 hours. You have 10 days. You can do this! If you need someone to bounce ideas off of feel free to message me


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> About once every two weeks or if I'm feeling depressed, I'll go into my mom's walk in closet and place the barrel of her gun in my mouth and pull the trigger. I never put the ammo in and make sure to have the safety on, but I'd be lying if I didn't say I've considered putting in the ammo and turning the safety off.



Do not do this. I've had gun safety drilled into me ever since I got my first BB gun at the age of six (probably even before that). Safeties are mechanical parts, they can fail, and I know of several people who have accidentally shot themselves with guns they though were empty. I get the idea behind it, but you might end up shooting yourself either way.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> About once every two weeks or if I'm feeling depressed, I'll go into my mom's walk in closet and place the barrel of her gun in my mouth and pull the trigger. I never put the ammo in and make sure to have the safety on, but I'd be lying if I didn't say I've considered putting in the ammo and turning the safety off.



Sy, 

First thank you for having the right mind to check the gun before you do that. Ill message you with a story on that later. 

Second, I know how that feels. There was a time in my life where i was thinking of suicide daily and actually attempted it four separate times. The closest I came to succeeding was drinking myself into stupor and trying to drown myself in the bathtub. Why am I telling you this? Cause I care about you, as do a lot of people on these forums. Even if we are half a world away from each other and may possibly never meet in person  I care about you and  I know you have the strength to get through this. If you ever need to talk, message me. It might take a bit for me to get back to you but I will. 

Al


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Do not do this. I've had gun safety drilled into me ever since I got my first BB gun at the age of six (probably even before that). Safeties are mechanical parts, they can fail, and I know of several people who have accidentally shot themselves with guns they though were empty. I get the idea behind it, but you might end up shooting yourself either way.



I've had gun safety as well, but when I'm depressed, I just don't care about my personal safety. to me. Honestly, it calms me down and it's infinitely safer than me ODing on Adderall and much easier than expressing my feelings to others who will probably think I'm some kind of psycho freak.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> About once every two weeks or if I'm feeling depressed, I'll go into my mom's walk in closet and place the barrel of her gun in my mouth and pull the trigger. I never put the ammo in and make sure to have the safety on, but I'd be lying if I didn't say I've considered putting in the ammo and turning the safety off.



You really shouldn't do things like this, it's a heart breaker to your mom and family.
I've done what you have done myself, only once, then i realized what I do here is like one of the 
most selfish and cruel thing you can do to your family. 

I won't say I know exactly how you feel but can get a definite gist. I want to make the world 
stop and the pain to go away too, but i cannot hurt the ones who actually love me even 
if i can't believe it at times. 

For me I'm locked here in life, I'll ride this life till the end but have no desires to devastate my 
family. My life is not important it's what i can do for my friends and loved one, at least then i can 
be of some use rather then die in my room useless.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

I have to know now, is/was everyone here suicidally depressed (I've been there too...)?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I have to know now, is/was everyone here suicidally depressed (I've been there too...)?



I'm taking Lithium for suicidal fantasies, but it's just fantasy.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

I feel like I should clarify, I've never actually made an attempt, but last year from about January through March or April I was at that point where it seemed like a good idea.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 14, 2015)

Talk about your suicidal tendencies if you must: it's always good to get some weight off your chest and this is what this place's for. Just don't turn that stuff into an attention seeking device. I've seen it happen a few times and it's annoying when people do that


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

I was extremely close to killing myself back in 2012 and by the end of 2013, I'd been doing much better, but recently, I've just become even more cynical than I usually am, I take risks that are clearly dangerous to my health (i.e. doing 120 on the highway) and I degrade myself the minute I get up out of bed to the time I close my eyes. I was scared of dying back in 2012, but I'm so desensitized to it now, that if I did really reach that point, I don't think I could stop myself this time.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

This pic might explain some of me inside, Warning Language 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2130667/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11637401/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 14, 2015)

I confess I wish this  was real.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 14, 2015)

Please. Suicide is dumb. If you kill yourself now you won't be able to see what good things life also has to offer. Killing yourself won't solve any of your problems, you'll just take the cowardly way out. You should have more faith, the good stuff is out there, it's just hard to reach, but it's there


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

I think in all honesty the only reason I didn't try it was because I was afraid I'd fuck it up and end up crippling or disfiguring myself.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Please. Suicide is dumb. If you kill yourself now you won't be able to see what good things life also has to offer. Killing yourself won't solve any of your problems, you'll just take the cowardly way out. You should have more faith, the good stuff is out there, it's just hard to reach, but it's there



I know it's selfish, dumb I'm so sure
I can't do it, i kinda want to but can't won't do that pain to my loved ones. 

Life has nothing to offer to be honest, my biggest dream is dead now and I'm too old 
in life to find what i dreamed of.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

It's very selfish and I thought i was past that dark point in my life. Obviously I have some more things I need to work on.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I know it's selfish, dumb I'm so sure
> I can't do it, i kinda want to but can't won't do that pain to my loved ones.
> 
> Life has nothing to offer to be honest, my biggest dream is dead now and I'm too old
> in life to find what i dreamed of.



OK a quick addition to that, Life has nothing for ME
I can at least spend it making a smile and helping 
family and friends


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Please. Suicide is dumb. If you kill yourself now you won't be able to see what good things life also has to offer. Killing yourself won't solve any of your problems, you'll just take the cowardly way out. You should have more faith, the good stuff is out there, it's just hard to reach, but it's there



There is truth to this. But, on the other hand sometimes it seems the only possibility. Especially when one has exhausted all their outlets.

Some people call it cowardly, but most don't consider is how much bravery it really takes to go through with it. It takes a lot to get over the fear that death has over someone. 

But yes, the world always has more to offer. Killing oneself just deprives you of that opportunity. 

Besides, all of our problems have already been solved. 

We just haven't reached that point in time yet. ^w^


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 14, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Some people call it cowardly, but most don't consider is how much bravery it really takes to go through with it. It takes a lot to get over the fear that death has over someone.



In that stage, death is nothing & is only considered to be ticket to true life. Been there.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> In that stage, death is nothing & is only considered to be ticket to true life. Been there.



Kind of have to agree here, there are points I really don't care if I die but the fear of hurting my mom stays me. 
So maybe its a fear of dying but not for myself, more for ruining the lives of my family


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 14, 2015)

I once saw a comic that perfectly describes someone going through suicide. The person is standing holding the noose and around the noose everything is dead but inside the noose everything is bright and cheerful. When you get to that state of mind you truely believe that the only way for things to be better is death.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

I actually haven't been suicidal recently.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I actually haven't been suicidal recently.



Oh man :c


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I've managed to avoid getting to the point of suicidal thoughts but I have reached extremely high levels of depression that I never thought I would get out of, though I always managed to climb out of it because this was just one bad day, there will be a good day ahead.

I haven't been like that for a long time though, I do still have days were I am a bit depressed but that's just to do with my current lot In life, trying relentlessly to get a job, but not being given the chance, get the interviews, get told I'll get a call whether I got it or not, I don't get a call or email or letter, and it just gets emotionally draining.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> In that stage, death is nothing & is only considered to be ticket to true life. Been there.



Of course. Hence the previous paragraph mentioning exhausting all outlets. 

A "normal" person would still fear ending their life. But those of us who have truly faced death and were allowed to come out of it alive, it means nothing. 

So I totally agree. When we have nothing left, we fear nothing else.



Kinharia said:


> I once saw a comic that perfectly describes someone going through suicide. The person is standing holding the noose and around the noose everything is dead but inside the noose everything is bright and cheerful. When you get to that state of mind you truely believe that the only way for things to be better is death.



Here you go Kin. One of my favorite images.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

So in order to try to move the thread in a less depressing direction, I confess that I really enjoy the _Resident Evil_ movies, particulary the first four. Discuss.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> So in order to try to move the thread in a less depressing direction, I confess that I really enjoy the _Resident Evil_ movies, particulary the first four. Discuss.



I was in LOVE with RoboCop and Starship Troopers mostly for the violence. 
I love it when movies take off the baby setting and go full gore.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Oh man :c



I confess that I'm happy Train Guy is back! Hi hi! ^w^


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I was in LOVE with RoboCop and Starship Troopers mostly for the violence.
> I love it when movies take off the baby setting and go full gore.



Have you ever seen that (extremely NSFW) video of RoboCop shooting a bunch of guys in the dicks?


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

depends on how much camp we are looking for cause if thats the case Evil Dead is where its at and no...i havent seen that


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

The link's here, don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Have you ever seen that (extremely NSFW) video of RoboCop shooting a bunch of guys in the dicks?



Yup, loved it 
Also loved RoboCop2 OMG the design of Cain in RoboCop2 was so badass only anime has beaten it


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

I confess that i enjoy being a smartass every now and then, but only towards people who deserve it.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Life has nothing to offer to be honest, my biggest dream is dead now and I'm too old
> in life to find what i dreamed of.



It's unfortunate that you didn't manage to accomplish what you wanted, but this is when you must find an alternative, come up with a plan B. Just because you didn't manage to reach that one objective it doesn't mean you can't find accomplishment in your life. The problem seems (I repeat, seems) to be that you depended too much on that one single dream, giving it too much weight and importance, and that you think that nothing else out of that dream can make you feel whole. It's a damaging mindset. I know this is much easier said than done, but you need to readapt to the current situation and leave behind whatever dream you had. It belongs to the past, don't stuck yourself in it, move on

Either way, how old are you now? What was your dream?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Amiir said:


> It's unfortunate that you didn't manage to accomplish what you wanted, but this is when you must find an alternative, come up with a plan B. Just because you didn't manage to reach that one objective it doesn't mean you can't find accomplishment in your life. The problem seems (I repeat, seems) to be that you depended too much on that one single dream, giving it too much weight and importance, and that you think that nothing else out of that dream can make you feel whole. It's a damaging mindset. I know this is much easier said than done, but you need to readapt to the current situation and leave behind whatever dream you had. It belongs to the past, don't stuck yourself in it, move on
> 
> Either way, how old are you now? What was your dream?



You're right, I do have other dreams but not as bright. 
One is to finish my book, the other is to open a store which is focused on animal art (Sculptures, fursuits, paintings, figurines, shirts but all animal and tame furry designs.)

My big dream was to find my mate. 
To be able to see the sites in life that i yearned for but to share it
with my mate. All of the world is mostly focused on Couples, almost
every sight or action is based on multiples. 

I'm 39 going on 40


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> You're right, I do have other dreams but not as bright. One is to finish my book, the other is to open a store which is focused on animal art (Sculptures, fursuits, paintings, figurines, shirts but all animal and tame furry designs.)My big dream was to find my mate. To be able to see the sites in life that i yearned for but to share itwith my mate. All of the world is mostly focused on Couples, almostevery sight or action is based on multiples. I'm 39 going on 40


I'd say you still have it in the bag to accomplish all those goals, but they will take a hell of a lot of commitment, especially the store and the book.Now with finding a mate, depending on where you live, could be real easy and maybe even really enjoyable  don't worry about your age. Everyone of almost any age is hooking nowadays, whether through internet dating or just hanging out at a public spot


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> You're right, I do have other dreams but not as bright.
> One is to finish my book, the other is to open a store which is focused on animal art (Sculptures, fursuits, paintings, figurines, shirts but all animal and tame furry designs.)
> 
> My big dream was to find my mate.
> ...



The best advice I can give you is to not disregard Internet dating as an option. There's still a bit of a stigma on it for some strange reason, but it's the simplest and most widely accessible option for a lot of people in your situation.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I'd say you still have it in the bag to accomplish all those goals, but they will take a hell of a lot of commitment, especially the store and the book.Now with finding a mate, depending on where you live, could be real easy and maybe even really enjoyable  don't worry about your age. Everyone of almost any age is hooking nowadays, whether through internet dating or just hanging out at a public spot



Thank you for the support, 
I will probably get the book done, not sure on the store need money for that. 
As to love, I have tried to look, Online, hanging out at the coffee shop. No one
even responds when I smile or say Hi. I have nothing anyone wants in a mate. 
Hell not even a friend has ever introduced me to anyone, which says they see 
nothing i have either. 

I don't have looks, confidence, money to burn, or anything else a woman seeks. 
I don't drink or smoke, so that kills a lot of options since alcohol seems to be 
very common.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 14, 2015)

See? You still have a chance Charrio, it ain't too late as you say

On the violence topic, here's a nice lil' video featuring animes and extreme gore https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-Y9vLq0dt0

Edit: never stop trying Charrio, that's all I can suggest you


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Amiir said:


> See? You still have a chance Charrio, it ain't too late as you say
> 
> On the violence topic, here's a nice lil' video featuring animes and extreme gore https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-Y9vLq0dt0



Thank you, maybe to do like i said the 2ndary goals but not what makes my soul feel complete


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Thank you for the support,
> I will probably get the book done, not sure on the store need money for that.
> As to love, I have tried to look, Online, hanging out at the coffee shop. No one
> even responds when I smile or say Hi. I have nothing anyone wants in a mate.
> ...



Don't go into it with the mindset of "I want to meet my soulmate", go into it with a mindset of "I want to meet a new person". In my experience, most relationships that start out with "Hi, I want to go out with you." end pretty poorly. You don't even need to meet someone of the opposite sex. A lot of married couples I know were introduced by mutual friends. As for women being attracted to you for something, one of the most useful skills I ever learned was how to fake confidence.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The best advice I can give you is to not disregard Internet dating as an option. There's still a bit of a stigma on it for some strange reason, but it's the simplest and most widely accessible option for a lot of people in your situation.



I used to loathe the whole concept of internet dating, I tried it for a long time and never got anything, give it up on it and then through friend of a friend sort of, end up in a group on Facebook and somehow, end up meeting a guy, he starts conversation with me, just starts out as friendly banter and then somehow feelings develop between us, its now been 7 months of us getting to know each other online via skype cam and voice chat, since then and we are hopefully due to meet in person in May (provided all goes to plan), yet had many giving me flack for not seeking someone within my town or nearby cities and the like and I'm like believe me I tried, one thing common about folks around here, if you aren't a party hog or after something more than casual then you are tough out of luck. 

I mean the distance isn't even that long he's an hour plane journey away, just lack of monies >___<


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Thank you for the support,
> I will probably get the book done, not sure on the store need money for that.
> As to love, I have tried to look, Online, hanging out at the coffee shop. No one
> even responds when I smile or say Hi. I have nothing anyone wants in a mate.
> ...



Dont give up the search. Sometimes that one you're looking for will just come out of the blue and take you by surprise, same happened with me


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Dont give up the search. Sometimes that one you're looking for will just come out of the blue and take you by surprise, same happened with me



And it happened with me as well as detailed in my post above yours, so never give up Charrio, that person you seek they come along when you least expect it.

You always find the thing you are looking for, when you stop looking for it, and forget all about it <-- Its crazy how true this statement is at times.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Thank you, maybe to do like i said the 2ndary goals but not what makes my soul feel complete



Maybe you shouldn't keep them as secondary dreams. Have you thought about making them priority? 

A dream, in my opinion, should never include a mate. Because a dream is ust that. A dream. And a dream can only be experienced by one person.

A mate should be someone who enriches your dream by supporting whatever it is you want to do foryourself. Within reason of course.

Besides, you may feel incomplete, but that doesn't mean you are. You just need to see that. 

I'll believe in you enough for the both of us.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Don't go into it with the mindset of "I want to meet my soulmate", go into it with a mindset of "I want to meet a new person". In my experience, most relationships that start out with "Hi, I want to go out with you." end pretty poorly. You don't even need to meet someone of the opposite sex. A lot of married couples I know were introduced by mutual friends. As for women being attracted to you for something, one of the most useful skills I ever learned was how to fake confidence.



See, that is an issue
The fact everyone seems to want to hookup, I'm very old fashioned. 
I want to date someone not hookup, but no one seems to think that way. All
the women i have met want to jump into a heavy relationship and I can't do 
that. 

I want to know someone first before i get serious, what if i found out something 
that bothers me seriously, like they are a child beater or something.

As to the fake confidence, I don't feel it at all proper to fake yourself. 
I absolutely hate having to edit myself, and if in a relationship it's like 
you can never speak how you feel and it obviously doesn't matter to 
them. The editing yourself gets very taxing and drains one emotionally 
and mentally. 

I want to be free to be ME, but no one likes ME in a way that meets my
needs emotionally or romantically.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Dont give up the search. Sometimes that one you're looking for will just come out of the blue and take you by surprise, same happened with me



It's hard to think of myself with anyone now, even when i think of sex it isn't me anymore its me watching 



Naesaki said:


> And it happened with me as well as detailed in my post above yours, so never give up Charrio, that person you seek they come along when you least expect it.
> 
> You always find the thing you are looking for, when you stop looking for it, and forget all about it <-- Its crazy how true this statement is at times.



*squeaks* I don't think I'm worth it to be honest, all I'll find is, Use, Abuse, and Abandonment 



VÃ¦r said:


> Maybe you shouldn't keep them as secondary dreams. Have you thought about making them priority?
> 
> A dream, in my opinion, should never include a mate. Because a dream is ust that. A dream. And a dream can only be experienced by one person.
> 
> ...



Thank you once again, it's all i have now my other dreams it's just hard to work on them 
when not much matters, and it's hard to write about past painful experiences to go back 
there is terrifying


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> See, that is an issue
> The fact everyone seems to want to hookup, I'm very old fashioned.
> I want to date someone not hookup, but no one seems to think that way. All
> the women i have met want to jump into a heavy relationship and I can't do
> ...



You misunderstand me. I don't mean go in looking for a casual hookup, I mean go into situations as if you're looking for a friend. I dislike rushing into things as well. If something is going to get ruined, it'll damn well get ruined on my own time. And false confidence, in my experience, helps to breed real confidence. If you do everything even just faking that you'll have the confidence to succeed, you'll undoubtedly find something you can succeed at. Then you can truly be confident about it, and you'll gradually become confident about everything. It's a slow process, but a worthy one. I used to be really unsure about everything (still am, sometimes), but I found something I was confident I could do well, and that slowly helped me become more confident in other areas.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry for the double post but here is, 
Part one, Oklahoma's Story (NSFW adult marterial)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4540005/

It's adult because it covers some hard parts in life but veiled 
with story and my world of Furegon


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You misunderstand me. I don't mean go in looking for a casual hookup, I mean go into situations as if you're looking for a friend. I dislike rushing into things as well. If something is going to get ruined, it'll damn well get ruined on my own time. And false confidence, in my experience, helps to breed real confidence. If you do everything even just faking that you'll have the confidence to succeed, you'll undoubtedly find something you can succeed at. Then you can truly be confident about it, and you'll gradually become confident about everything. It's a slow process, but a worthy one. I used to be really unsure about everything (still am, sometimes), but I found something I was confident I could do well, and that slowly helped me become more confident in other areas.



Its very hard for me to make friends, I don't feel safe outdoors and the friends I do have visit me. 
Online friends like you here and the guys are awesome, but we can't hang out which sucks cause
it seems like i might be able to let my guard down.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

have you gone to any conventions and see friends you met online, at those conventions?


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *squeaks* I don't think I'm worth it to be honest, all I'll find is, Use, Abuse, and Abandonment



If you have that kind of attitude  I know its hard, its really and truly hard to wait and hope that person comes along but as Astrium perfectly, you need to approach the situation as looking to make friends and building up those bonds, and if a love beyond friendship develops then you approach the situation slowly but mostly importantly, with confidence, rushing into relationships is never the answer, but getting to know someone and truly know them can make the world of difference. 

For the first time in my life I finally had the confidence to admit to myself that I've found someone who genuinely wants an idiot bear such as myself, I'm clumsy, self depreciative, I kind to a fault and many see that as a weakness, I am at times a bit of doormat and pushover, but this man, he looked past all of my faults, he accepts and embraces them and wants me for me and I never ever dreamed that such a thing could even happen to me.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> ...it seems like i might be able to let my guard down.



The walls one put up to protect themselves are the same walls that will keep all others out.

You may want to put some doors in. ^w^


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> have you gone to any conventions and see friends you met online, at those conventions?



Nope, I want to tho. I fear crowds badly, getting anxiety attacks and freaking out shaking. 



Naesaki said:


> If you have that kind of attitude  I know its hard, its really and truly hard to wait and hope that person comes along but as Astrium perfectly, you need to approach the situation as looking to make friends and building up those bonds, and if a love beyond friendship develops then you approach the situation slowly but mostly importantly, with confidence, rushing into relationships is never the answer, but getting to know someone and truly know them can make the world of difference.
> 
> For the first time in my life I finally had the confidence to admit to myself that I've found someone who genuinely wants an idiot bear such as myself, I'm clumsy, self depreciative, I kind to a fault and many see that as a weakness, I am at times a bit of doormat and pushover, but this man, he looked past all of my faults, he accepts and embraces them and wants me for me and I never ever dreamed that such a thing could even happen to me.



*hugs* Well from what i have seen you are a kick ass bear and their lucky to have you hon *snugs* 
I am afraid to try again, it hurt so bad last time, i was humiliated. 
My mate cheated on me with 2 furs, the video of it was online and i stumbled on it. 
I was broken, and then she wouldn't talk to me to even say its over or why. 



VÃ¦r said:


> The walls one put up to protect themselves are the same walls that will keep all others out.
> 
> You may want to put some doors in. ^w^



Lol that is good advice, my walls are like adamantium tho


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Its very hard for me to make friends, I don't feel safe outdoors and the friends I do have visit me.
> Online friends like you here and the guys are awesome, but we can't hang out which sucks cause
> it seems like i might be able to let my guard down.



I don't leave my house much either, mostly because there's not really anywhere in my area to go. But sometimes you have to work outside your comfort zone. I'm assuming by "outdoors" you mean anywhere that's not your house and not in the agoraphobia sense, but either way you might just want to find someone to talk to. Not even necessarily a psychologist or therapist, but just someone out there in meatspace you feel comfortable enough to talk to. I know how it feels when you get forceably removed from your comfort zone, my mom moved us out of the house I've lived in for the past decade about a month ago and started renting it out and it sucks. But I'm learning to make the best of a bad situation, and that's what you have to do as well. Take it slow at first. Find a regular group or event you feel comfortable going to. You have to gradually get used to spending time away from home. And though there's a lot to be afraid of in the world, the chances of any of it hurting you are astronomically tiny.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd say try your luck in a group skype call with people you've met here. Get used to how it may feel like to be in a group face to face with someone, having on the spot conversatoin


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I don't leave my house much either, mostly because there's not really anywhere in my area to go. But sometimes you have to work outside your comfort zone. I'm assuming by "outdoors" you mean anywhere that's not your house and not in the agoraphobia sense, but either way you might just want to find someone to talk to. Not even necessarily a psychologist or therapist, but just someone out there in meatspace you feel comfortable enough to talk to. I know how it feels when you get forceably removed from your comfort zone, my mom moved us out of the house I've lived in for the past decade about a month ago and started renting it out and it sucks. But I'm learning to make the best of a bad situation, and that's what you have to do as well. Take it slow at first. Find a regular group or event you feel comfortable going to. You have to gradually get used to spending time away from home. And though there's a lot to be afraid of in the world, the chances of any of it hurting you are astronomically tiny.



I have a therapist and see them every week, it's not helping too much have been going for like 6months.
I can go out for the basics, food haircuts ect. but staying out there is a no go. There is nothing really i want 
to do or go to, most things here are for college students and couples. Students are like 20yrs difference to me 
Oh and DRUNKS where i am 



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I'd say try your luck in a group skype call with people you've met here. Get used to how it may feel like to be in a group face to face with someone, having on the spot conversatoin



Oh as to skype I have tried that and fell quiet, I'm not very assertive and once the conversation goes to something
I have no clue about its like I don't belong. I don't video chat, I dont like being seen as i feel myself not worth looking at.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I'd say try your luck in a group skype call with people you've met here. Get used to how it may feel like to be in a group face to face with someone, having on the spot conversatoin



Even joining in on the FaF teamspeak would be a good place to start as well.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Even joining in on the FaF teamspeak would be a good place to start as well.



whats FaF teamspeak?


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Lol that is good advice, my walls are like adamantium tho



Well, like adamantium, the walls aren't really there. Ã•wÃ• 

You'll never be able to have anyone near you if you won't allow anyone to come towards you.

As I said, I believe in you enough for the both of us. I just wish you believed in yourself just as much. Your self-defeatist attitude won't help you. And we can't truly help you if you won't even allow yourself to win at least once.

I love you. It's not much, but I hope it'll fill you at least enough to joyfully follow a dream.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

I have to say a big thank you for even listening to my whining and whimpering
I don't want to seem like a cry baby, so I'll try and be more positive



VÃ¦r said:


> Well, like adamantium, the walls aren't really there. Ã•wÃ•
> 
> You'll never be able to have anyone near you if you won't allow anyone to come towards you.
> 
> ...



*hugs tight and squeaks* 
Thank you, i don't know what to say, you guys have been so kind.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I have a therapist and see them every week, it's not helping too much have been going for like 6months.
> I can go out for the basics, food haircuts ect. but staying out there is a no go. There is nothing really i want
> to do or go to, most things here are for college students and couples. Students are like 20yrs difference to me
> 
> ...



There's nobody not worth looking at. If nobody were worth looking at, we'd all have the same face. I'm not a particularly attractive person, so I make up for it with skills. I do things that make people want to look at me, if not to see me then to see what I'm doing. It's why I like drama and acting so much. You can't deny that, say, Steve Buscemi doesn't qualify as traditionally handsome, but he makes people want to see him by being a fantastic actor and a legitimately entertaining human being. As to not having anything to do in the area where you live, can I question more specifically what part of Oregon you live in and how far you are from the nearest large-ish city or town? A lot of my favorite things to do are an hour's drive or more away because I live in Bumblefuck, Nowhere. As many jokes as I make about my being a hermit, I couldn't actually live as reclusively as you apparently do. The trick is to find a reason to stay out, not to stay out to find a reason. Do some cursory Googling, try to find something you might be interested in in your area. Do volunteer work, join a D&D group, take a dance class, just something to get you out of the house. Make it part of your routine. Most people are at their most comfortable when they're doing something familiar.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I have a therapist and see them every week, it's not helping too much have been going for like 6months.
> I can go out for the basics, food haircuts ect. but staying out there is a no go. There is nothing really i want
> to do or go to, most things here are for college students and couples. Students are like 20yrs difference to me
> Oh and DRUNKS where i am
> ...



I used to have the same fear, but I realized that trying it out with someone you really trust, works wonders. They help you feel comfortable and you feel comfortable around them and the more trusted friends you do it with, the more you realize, "hey, im not as bad looking as i think i am" and you keep doing it over and over with new people until it becomes second nature.

I have a Youtube channel, and while I wear a mask cause I want to keep up with a persona online, just the fact that people could see my eyes, used to scare me. That they could see my lips, my chin, it scared me. Then one day, while in a chatroom with some friends, everyone was sharing selfies and I said fuck it. I posted a pic of myself and people said that I looked good. I looked handsome. Sometimes you never know what people may think of you until you really bite the bullet and just keep putting yourself out there. Say fuck it to fear and anxiety and go. The same went for my voice on my Youtube channel. I used to think I sounded terrible, but the more I recorded, the more people would comment saying I have a good voice and they like my content and that pushed me to keep going. Now, I'm more comfortable with my voice than ever before. I want to try voice acting, audio readings, lots of things


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Making friends is turning out to be the hardest thing I've ever done in my life. I don't know how some of you can do it so easily. Most people are already apart of some kind of group or don't want to be bothered, so whatever you're doing props to you.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> whats FaF teamspeak?



A chatting service set up by Zettabit for everyone on the forums to join in. Give Zettabit of Chuchi a poke for the info


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I used to have the same fear, but I realized that trying it out with someone you really trust, works wonders. They help you feel comfortable and you feel comfortable around them and the more trusted friends you do it with, the more you realize, "hey, im not as bad looking as i think i am" and you keep doing it over and over with new people until it becomes second nature.
> 
> I have a Youtube channel, and while I wear a mask cause I want to keep up with a persona online, just the fact that people could see my eyes, used to scare me. That they could see my lips, my chin, it scared me. Then one day, while in a chatroom with some friends, everyone was sharing selfies and I said fuck it. I posted a pic of myself and people said that I looked good. I looked handsome. Sometimes you never know what people may think of you until you really bite the bullet and just keep putting yourself out there. Say fuck it to fear and anxiety and go. The same went for my voice on my Youtube channel. I used to think I sounded terrible, but the more I recorded, the more people would comment saying I have a good voice and they like my content and that pushed me to keep going. Now, I'm more comfortable with my voice than ever before. I want to try voice acting, audio readings, lots of things



I want a link to your channel now.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> There's nobody not worth looking at. If nobody were worth looking at, we'd all have the same face. I'm not a particularly attractive person, so I make up for it with skills. I do things that make people want to look at me, if not to see me then to see what I'm doing. It's why I like drama and acting so much. You can't deny that, say, Steve Buscemi doesn't qualify as traditionally handsome, but he makes people want to see him by being a fantastic actor and a legitimately entertaining human being. As to not having anything to do in the area where you live, can I question more specifically what part of Oregon you live in and how far you are from the nearest large-ish city or town? A lot of my favorite things to do are an hour's drive or more away because I live in Bumblefuck, Nowhere. As many jokes as I make about my being a hermit, I couldn't actually live as reclusively as you apparently do. The trick is to find a reason to stay out, not to stay out to find a reason. Do some cursory Googling, try to find something you might be interested in in your area. Do volunteer work, join a D&D group, take a dance class, just something to get you out of the house. Make it part of your routine. Most people are at their most comfortable when they're doing something familiar.



I live in Corvallis, OSU land
Nearest large city is Portland, way too much for me. 
But something smaller perhaps? I am kinda chicken to 
just join a group. 

Like the furmeet group in my area didn't care for me it 
seems. One guy kept staring at me like i shit in his cereal. 
Maybe it was cause i was so much older or that i was a 
adult artist. Either way no one cared i didn't come back. 

And that was among furries so can't say i put faith any much. 



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I used to have the same fear, but I realized that trying it out with someone you really trust, works wonders. They help you feel comfortable and you feel comfortable around them and the more trusted friends you do it with, the more you realize, "hey, im not as bad looking as i think i am" and you keep doing it over and over with new people until it becomes second nature.
> 
> I have a Youtube channel, and while I wear a mask cause I want to keep up with a persona online, just the fact that people could see my eyes, used to scare me. That they could see my lips, my chin, it scared me. Then one day, while in a chatroom with some friends, everyone was sharing selfies and I said fuck it. I posted a pic of myself and people said that I looked good. I looked handsome. Sometimes you never know what people may think of you until you really bite the bullet and just keep putting yourself out there. Say fuck it to fear and anxiety and go. The same went for my voice on my Youtube channel. I used to think I sounded terrible, but the more I recorded, the more people would comment saying I have a good voice and they like my content and that pushed me to keep going. Now, I'm more comfortable with my voice than ever before. I want to try voice acting, audio readings, lots of things



That is awesome for ya, I'm very glad for you. 
As for me, i hate that being watched feeling, it makes me 
very self concious and freezes me up. In my what streaming i do 
have I write out my words, I can't speak it scares me.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I want a link to your channel now.



dont expect anything incredible  lol

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5rJaEwGETjoYuUL4I-Xhvw


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Making friends is turning out to be the hardest thing I've ever done in my life. I don't know how some of you can do it so easily. Most people are already apart of some kind of group or don't want to be bothered, so whatever you're doing props to you.



One of the best things I've ever done in terms of making friends is joining 4-H. I can't speak for other states, but here in WV, 4-H kids are some of the friendliest people I've ever met. The first time I went to a state camp, I was really nerovous until I started talking with people and then I realized *holy shit, these guys share a lot of the same interests I do.* It seems like everyone is too concerned with making friends who do what you like and not making friends by doing what you like. If you join a group, you already know you have one shared interest with everyone else in it.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 14, 2015)

I masturbate with my ears.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> dont expect anything incredible  lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5rJaEwGETjoYuUL4I-Xhvw



You look like Dr. Doom.  Also, requisite channel link swap:

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCAX59dVgMnXw_JRM4maRRUg


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I masturbate with my ears.



OK now i am very curious, how is that possible?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Tried the group thing in college and nothing came of it. I tend to over think just about everything I do, so it's no surprise I'm making this more complicated than it is.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You look like Dr. Doom.  Also, requisite channel link swap:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCAX59dVgMnXw_JRM4maRRUg



Now we must battle to be the top Youtuber


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Now we must battle to be the top Youtuber



I wanna be the very best...


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I live in Corvallis, OSU land
> Nearest large city is Portland, way too much for me.
> But something smaller perhaps? I am kinda chicken to
> just join a group.
> ...



I feel ya. I'm more expressive with my words as well more than my voice. Besides, at least with words, I can proofread it before I send it  lol


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I wanna be the very best...



must...resist....song chain...

fuck it

That no one ever was!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I live in Corvallis, OSU land
> Nearest large city is Portland, way too much for me.
> But something smaller perhaps? I am kinda chicken to
> just join a group.
> ...



I can agree with you about the smaller city (No offense, but Portland kinda sucks, too many hipsters). As for the group, try something related to another interest besides furries. See if there's some sort of writers' group around you can join, or maybe a regular group of people for a game (like, tabletop or sport, not video) you enjoy. If there's nothing that interests you, see if you can get some friends to help you start something. Chances are there are other people who share your interests around you've never met simply because there's been nowhere to meet them.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> must...resist....song chain...
> 
> fuck it
> 
> That no one ever was!



To catch them is my real test!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> OK now i am very curious, how is that possible?


 You mean you've never jerked off with your ears before?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

To train them is my cause! 

Pokemon!

Gotta catch em all!

...somethin, somethin, somethin...


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> To train them is my cause!
> 
> Pokemon!
> 
> ...



Our hearts so true, our courage will pull us through!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Since we are doing theme songs, I have to shamelessly plug this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmDSFlWN4NI


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> You mean you've never jerked off with your ears before?



Nope can't say I have, i must be behind the times. 
I've played my ears like a cupped pair of hands making fart sounds tho, it hurts after a while. 
You have to cup your hand over your ear and press making a seal like with your hands.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Nope can't say I have, i must be behind the times.
> I've played my ears like a cupped pair of hands making fart sounds tho, it hurts after a while.
> You have to cup your hand over your ear and press making a seal like with your hands.



Hit somebody over the ears like that as if you were clapping your hands and you can rupture their eardrums.

[yt]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GD6qtc2_AQA[/yt]


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Since we are doing theme songs, I have to shamelessly plug this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmDSFlWN4NI



What? How could they forget the Ed, Edd, n Eddy theme song??


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Our hearts so true, our courage will pull us through!



You teach me and I teach you!

Pokemon!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Hit somebody over the ears like that as if you were clapping your hands and you can rupture their eardrums.
> 
> [yt]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GD6qtc2_AQA[/yt]



Yeah i was like 11 when i found out i could do it, never kept it up thankfully. 
I can hear normally


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> You teach me and I teach you!
> 
> Pokemon!



Gotta catch 'em all!

PokÃ©mon!

Goes to show how long it's been. =~=


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> You teach me and I teach you!
> 
> Pokemon!



Oh, you're my best friend in a world we must defend!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> What? How could they forget the Ed, Edd, n Eddy theme song??



Because it's not one of my favorites.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Oh, you're my best friend in a world we must defend!



PokÃ©mon!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

[Insert whistling from Ed,Ed,Eddy cartoon]


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because it's not one of my favorites.



W-what? does...not...compute

http://media.giphy.com/media/N4hHsZoD3edqw/giphy.gif


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

It's alright, nothing special.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

*Browsing FA*

"Who the fuck watched me?"


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Ed,Edd,Eddy was such a crazy good cartoon.
So was Johnny Bravo,Powerpuff Girls,Courage the cowardly dog,dexters laboratory..
Ahh.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Ed,Edd,Eddy was such a crazy good cartoon.
> So was Johnny Bravo,Powerpuff Girls,Courage the cowardly dog,dexters laboratory..
> Ahh.



aw damn you're making me sad knowing all those shows are gone now...


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

_The Grimm Adventures of Billy & Mandy_, _Codename: Kids Next Door_...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

That was when Cartoon Network was good...but we all know that Nick is and has always been vastly superior to Cartoon Network.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Ah god,the good ol' days.
I even remember when Thunder Cats was still on TV,and Sailor Moon.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

now we got uncle grandpa....


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Ah god,the good ol' days.
> I even remember when Thunder Cats was still on TV,and Sailor Moon.



I am not that old.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

There's some good stuff, like _Adventure Time_ and _Regular Show_, but for the most part, the quality of CartoonNetwork's programming has gone way down.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> There's some good stuff, like _Adventure Time_ and _Regular Show_, but for the most part, the quality of CartoonNetwork's programming has gone way down.



and the amazing world of gumball. that one's good too


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> and the amazing world of gumball. that one's good too



It's okay, I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Uncle Grandpa might be the dumbest show on television.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I am not that old.



I'm only 25.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Uncle Grandpa might be the dumbest show on television.



Can we talk about the horrifyingly incesty logistics of someone being everyone in the world's uncle _and_â€‹ grandpa?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Ah god,the good ol' days.
> I even remember when Thunder Cats was still on TV,and Sailor Moon.



I do, I loved those shows, 
Now do you remember when, THUNDARR the Barbarian was on?
Or the Herculoids? Or, Pink Panther with the Ardvark and the Ant?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I do, I loved those shows,
> Now do you remember when, THUNDARR the Barbarian was on?
> Or the Herculoids? Or, Pink Panther with the Ardvark and the Ant?



I loved the Pink Panther.
Herculoids was alright,never did like it though.
I never watched THUNDARR before though.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I'm only 25.



https://media1.giphy.com/media/PLEdLheDHeAxi/200_s.gif


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I loved the Pink Panther.
> Herculoids was alright,never did like it though.
> I never watched THUNDARR before though.



Cartoons like that were the only things me and my brothers came together on lol. 
My brothers have a 14yr age difference, Me being the youngest was a late surprise to my mom and dad


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> https://media1.giphy.com/media/PLEdLheDHeAxi/200_s.gif



You can join the party of 100+ other people that think I'm 14 over there.
*Gestures at corner*
I know I age well,but damn.




Charrio said:


> Cartoons like that were the only things me and my brothers came together on lol.
> My brothers have a 14yr age difference, Me being the youngest was a late surprise to my mom and dad



Lol.
I loved watched Betty Boop,Loony Toons,Tom And Jerry and the Micky Mouse Club amongst other things.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I'm only 25.




That's nearly a decade older than me.



Charrio said:


> I do, I loved those shows,
> Now do you remember when, THUNDARR the Barbarian was on?
> Or the Herculoids? Or, Pink Panther with the Ardvark and the Ant?



Now those shows I do remember, because they were on Boomerang. I used to love _Quick-Draw McGraw_.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Speaking of Thundercats, Lion-O in the new version is fine as hell.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You can join the party of 100+ other people that think I'm 14 over there.
> *Gestures at corner*
> I know I age well,but damn.



lol i didnt think you were 14. When I was 16 people thought i was in my twenties cause i had Wolverine side burns


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Speaking of Thundercats, Lion-O in the new version is fine as hell.



The characters kicked ass in design but the story was atrocious, it made the original seem like gold which 
was kinda bad when you put it together


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> lol i didnt think you were 14. When I was 16 people thought i was in my twenties cause i had Wolverine side burns



I've had people mistake me as being in my twenties when I was like twelve. (I'm 6'2", so...)


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

They should've given the show more time because alot of stuff was left unresolved at the end.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> lol i didnt think you were 14. When I was 16 people thought i was in my twenties cause i had Wolverine side burns



How old did you think I was? Lol.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've had people mistake me as being in my twenties when I was like twelve. (I'm 6'2", so...)



People assume that I'm 17 or 18 when they see me.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> They should've given the show more time because alot of stuff was left unresolved at the end.



It was unresolved in the opening 6 episodes. 
How can a space faring people not have scans of the planet from orbit or high altitude?
Also how can they be there for so long and never venture out? I can't believe any of that, 
standard procedure in any spaceflight is to scan your areas. 

Reaching a new M-Class planet would definitely involve scans for life and water sources as well as any radiation or hostile energy sources. 
God now that i think of it, it would include mineral resources, thermal vents, atmosphere composition, solar radiation levels, ambient life such as 
bacterial or viral in the air oh and Sea depth levels as well as temperatures to predict the currents. If they had beaming technology they could scan DNA from the ship in orbit to sample for later.


But that's just me and I'm not a professional writer.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> How old did you think I was? Lol.



like early twenties


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

So, have any of you guys ever seen _Deltora Quest_â€‹?


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

wait...Seen? no Read? Yes


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 14, 2015)

I consider you all as real friends. You people are some of the few who can help me feel comfortable.

Being here makes me... Calm.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I consider you all as real friends. You people are some of the few who can help me feel comfortable.
> 
> Being here makes me... Calm.



Same here, and it's so hard to explain the feeling of calm you get like being back in the midst of your pack.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

TheDukeofRawsome said:


> wait...Seen? no Read? Yes



The Japanese made an anime of it. I'd recommend checking it out, if you like anime. It's pretty good.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The Japanese made an anime of it. I'd recommend checking it out, if you like anime. It's pretty good.


Did you read the series? it was SOOO GOOOD. I still have all 8 books


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

TheDukeofRawsome said:


> Did you read the series? it was SOOO GOOOD. I still have all 8 books



Sadly, no. One of my fifth grade teachers had one on her shelf, that's the only one I've read. I need to get them all someday...


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> like early twenties



Well you're not wrong at least lol.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

I am never wrong!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried the weird sex positions on Urban Dictionary? Like an Alabama Hotpocket or Tony Danza?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Has anyone tried the weird sex positions on Urban Dictionary? Like an Alabama Hotpocket or Tony Danza?



*looks up those terms....cringes greatly*


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 14, 2015)

*looks on urban dictionary, finds this*

Kim Jong Uning:

When a man goes on a crazy sex rampage and fucks every female thing that he sees. He impregnates all of them and they all thoroughly enjoy it.
_The man is now father of 56 kids and 9 puppies 4 cats and a bird after he went Kim Jong Uning awhile ago._


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Go look up "Chase" on UD.

Also, the page for "Dirty Sanchez" is a fucking war zone.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm staring at this monitor in the dark. I need to turn a light one


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a sneaking suspicion that the people who came up with those definitions have never done those positions at all. I mean, what girl you know would want to have her thing become full of poop.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that the people who came up with those definitions have never done those positions at all. I mean, what girl you know would want to have her thing become full of poop.



*clears throat* 
I've seen it before actually and women doing it themselves with a toilet brush, yeah gross. 
Why else would there be sites like, ShitCity.com and such. I'm not sure that one is still 
Or "2 girls and a cup"?
valid, was in my early internet days searching random stuff,


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Goatse.

*Takes cover from incoming Shitstorm Sandy*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *clears throat*
> I've seen it before actually and women doing it themselves with a toilet brush, yeah gross.
> Why else would there be sites like, ShitCity.com and such. I'm not sure that one is still
> Or "2 girls and a cup"?
> valid, was in my early internet days searching random stuff,



I have no problem watching 2G1H or 3G1H, but I cannot watch 2G1C or the Church of Fudge. The consumption of bodily fluids is the most disgusting fetish out there.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

///internal screaming///
I had to be eating dinner right now.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 14, 2015)

I confess I'm not naturally very sexual, and it's a journey to be able to step back and be myself.

I also did hypnosis again today.
I'm ashamed and my head is all over, I just felt like a crackhead who needed a fix and I am scared at how long it will take to get back to normal.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> ///internal screaming///
> I had to be eating dinner right now.



Surfing FAF right after eating is like swimming right after eating. You should wait until your food digests before jumping in


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Surfing FAF right after eating is like swimming right after eating. You should wait until your food digests before jumping in



Or in the case of FAF,dive in,get sucked up and hey have a full course of unbirthing too while you're at it.
///screams//
Sometimes I really worry about some of you.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I consider you all as real friends. You people are some of the few who can help me feel comfortable.
> 
> Being here makes me... Calm.


Awwww, that's very sweet, Sparta c:

I confess I often feel a little surprised when I see people reacting nonchalantly to the fact I've been in online relationships and hold online friendships. That's probably because the first person to know that was my father and he was always reluctant about it... but then, how could he not have been, when I was so mysterious about what I talked about with those people?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, another confession: I sing "Call Me When You're Sober" in the shower and I can hit every note.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a thing for Chinese straight swords.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I have a thing for Chinese straight swords.



"Something something something I'll show you my straight sword."


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Every man sings at least ONE song by made a girl in the shower. It's a scientific fact.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Every man sings at least ONE song by made a girl in the shower. It's a scientific fact.



I'm gonna guess that yours is either "Irreplaceable" or "Waterfalls".


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Every man sings at least ONE song by made a girl in the shower. It's a scientific fact.



Is "Getting Lucky With You" By the Chipettes odd for mine?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

I can only sing songs made by women good.
Anytime I try to sing a song a man did, it sounds even more like shit.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 14, 2015)

When I was younger, I used to sing in the shower. However, I often did not fully understand song lyrics, so I would just sing made-up words I thought were actual lyrics.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I'm gonna guess that yours is either "Irreplaceable" or "Waterfalls".



Ohh god no! I love the classics. 

"Turn the Beat Around"
"Listen to your Heart"
"Holdin' Out for a Hero"
"Simply the Best"
"Oops I did it again"
"Maniac"


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> When I was younger, I used to sing in the shower. However, I often did not fully understand song lyrics, so I would just sing made-up words I thought were actual lyrics.



Same, except I didn't do that shit just in the shower.

Also, now I want to find that imgur post about that guy whose girlfriend heard him singing "Ace of Spades" in the shower and thought he was singing "AIDS in Space".


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I can only sing songs made by women good.



Well. I don't mean to be a nazi, but that sentence just sounded...berry berry wrong.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well. I don't mean to be a nazi, but that sentence just sounded...berry berry wrong.



I guess I'm just a bad person then.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Every man sings at least ONE song by made a girl in the shower. It's a scientific fact.



I've never sung in the shower


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Every man sings at least ONE song by made a girl in the shower. It's a scientific fact.



I don't sing in the shower.


I guess I'm not a man.  





Volkodav said:


> I've never sung in the shower



WE CAN BE NOT MEN TOGETHER!!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I guess I'm just a bad person then.



Worse than Hilter, Beiber, and George Bush combined.  :3


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

I find it actually kinda funny drawing NSFW art.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 14, 2015)

Y'all better shut up. But I'm afraid of the dark. Just a little bit. Not like. In my bedroom or anything. But like outside and in strange buildings im not used to. Especially empty ones. 

That said being in an empty unfamiliar house lately has been a bit harrowing. I'm very jumpy. I just had the shit scared out of me by my computer chair. I can say resoundly I am terrified of big, dark empty houses.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I've never sung in the shower



Me neither. I do sing in the car though.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 14, 2015)

u.u I tell jokes in the shower.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> u.u I tell jokes in the shower.



Tell us one.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't sing... I just listen to it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Tell us one.



What do McDonald's and Catholics have in common? They both put their meat in 10 year old buns.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Tell us one.



Ever hear the joke about the baby with AIDS? 

Lemme tell ya. It never gets old.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Both.
Both literally made me laugh so loud my fiance' just about woke up.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Y'all better shut up. But I'm afraid of the dark..



Me too
but i can go out on walks at 2am, and there are no streetlights on my road and its surrounded by fields lol
kind of weird


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Ever hear the joke about the baby with AIDS?
> 
> Lemme tell ya. It never gets old.



There.. is .. nothing I can say about that so instead I will leave you this...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHYiyv68q2o


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

Im just going to leave this here...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6UOjNbaZ8E


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

roflmao
Do-Doo-duh-do-do
ROFLmao
Do-DOO-duh-do
roflmao
Do-Doo-duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do-do do do do doo doo do

Pwn a noob with the uber leet hax and the pron
with the wtg ftw...and roxxors..boxxors
omg? hax.

roflmao
Do-Doo-duh-do-do
ROFLMAO
Do-DOO-duh-do
roflmao
Do-Doo-duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do-do do do do doo doo do

Leet hax wtg.
Pwn noobs FTW.
Uuohsw..uorvahuva... unn? Derfn? No?

roflmao.
Do-Doo-duh-do-do
ROFLMAO..
Do-DOO-duh-do
ROFLMAO!
Do-Doo-duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do-do do do do doo doo do

GTG. Cuh Uu L-uh-8TR.
LFG BRD. UBRS. DM. ZG. MC.
Noob? Leet?

..ROFLMAO
Do-Doo-duh-do-do
ROFLMAO
Do-DOO-duh-do
ROFLMAO
Do-Doo-duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do-do do do do doo doo do

I'm uber, uber leet,
So uber, uber leet,
What a wonderful feeling,
I'm pwning again.

Hut, hop hip hop hup

ROFLMAO
Do-Doo-duh-do-do
ROFLMAO?
Do-DOO-duh-do
Oo, ROFLMAO
Do-Doo-duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do-do do do do doo doo do

ROFLMAO
Do-Doo-duh-do-do
ROFL-MAO!
Do-DOO-duh-do
ROFLMAO
Do-Doo-duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do-do do do do doo doo do


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> roflmao





*à² _à² *


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> a bunch of stuff



Tell me Mara. What are you drinking and where can I get some?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> *à² _à² *



www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A



Lol. Oh my Acreus!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Is this what these kids find funny? I don't get it.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 14, 2015)

I've never been in a physical fight before but have always wanted to get into one with someone that needed a beatdown


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> roflmao
> ROFL-MAO!
> Do-DOO-duh-do
> ROFLMAO
> Do-Doo-duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do, duh-do-do-do do do do doo doo do


Soooo many WoW Flashbacks


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Is this what these kids find funny? I don't get it.



It's from 2007. That is hardly a new video.

BEGONE. Return back to your Pewdiepie


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

TheDukeofRawsome said:


> Soooo many WoW Flashbacks



Yes... I get those a lot

Only lesser beings can understand the nostalgia



Maugryph said:


> Return back to your Pewdiepie



This man knows best


----------



## Gator (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Every man sings at least ONE song by made a girl in the shower. It's a scientific fact.



i'm fond of 'like a virgin' or just about anything by britney spears.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> It's from 2007. That is hardly a new video.
> 
> BEGONE. Return back to your Pewdiepie



I don't think I've ever seen a video of his. All I know is that he's an annoying little prick that says wild shit in most of his videos.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

Gator said:


> i'm fond of 'like a virgin' or just about anything by britney spears.



I'm a Slave 4 U


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a video of his. All I know is that he's an annoying little prick that says wild shit in most of his videos.



Wow. You're spot on. That is exactly what he's like. LOL


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

Totalbiscuit


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Totalbiscuit



What about Totalbiscuit?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> What about Totalbiscuit?



I'm a huge fan of his~!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm a huge fan of his~!



TotalBiscuit + Jesse Cox = GOD.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a fan of the big Cox


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm concerned now that someone else here is a ShaBooZey member and they will recognize me...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> TotalBiscuit + Jesse Cox = GOD.



I started liking him as game critic ever since he reviewed "Dust an Elysian Tale"



Hewge said:


> I am a fan of the big Cox



I see what you did there ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I started liking him as game critic ever since he reviewed "Dust an Elysian Tale"



Talking about Jesse or TB there?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Talking about Jesse or TB there?



Totalbiscuit~ I didnt know Jessie did a review on "Dust" gotta watch that...

And I also enjoy TB's Hyperincompetent Dota 2.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Totalbiscuit~ I didnt know Jessie did a review on "Dust" gotta watch that...
> 
> And I also enjoy TB's Hyperincompetent Dota 2.



I don't know if he did, but I think he might have done a Fan Friday on it. Also, I follow TB on Twitter, he's fucking hilarious. You should have seen the fight we all got in on Christmas.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I don't know if he did, but I think he might have done a Fan Friday on it. Also, I follow TB on Twitter, he's fucking hilarious. You should have seen the fight we all got in on Christmas.




I want details -Grabs Popcorns-


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A



OOh,I never got into WOW.
That one Necromancer chick with the white hair is hot though.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I want details -Grabs Popcorns-



Abridged Series: TB complains about his son not getting to play the new XBone they bought him because always-on DRM, says something about "But of course he has a PC, we didn't raise no peasant", people start fighting about PC vs consoles, TB made some clever quips and fun times aere had all around (well, for me at least). I didn't really participate besides the occasional message/link that went mostly ignored, but I got to watch the whole thing go down.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> OOh,I never got into WOW.
> That one Necromancer chick with the white hair is hot though.



Sylvanas Windrunner? Oh yeah... shes badass!



Astrium said:


> Abridged Series: TB complains about his son not getting to play the new XBone they bought him because always-on DRM, says something about "But of course he has a PC, we didn't raise no peasant", people start fighting about PC vs consoles, TB made some clever quips and fun times aere had all around (well, for me at least). I didn't really participate besides the occasional message/link that went mostly ignored, but I got to watch the whole thing go down.



If I was there... I'll probably side with the PC XD


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

If any of y'all have Blizzard accounts, we should add each other as friends.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sylvanas Windrunner? Oh yeah... shes badass!




Yeah.
I like this girl from Guild Wars too,she's always been my top favorite over Sylvanas.
I've never known her name,but she's just so awesome..She's a Necromancer too and I love all the art with her in it.


http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/182/f/b/Guild_Wars___Necromancer_by_Atriace.jpg





Astrium said:


> If any of y'all have Blizzard accounts, we should add each other as friends.




I would,but this computer is complete shit and I can't play any games on it.
Even Minecraft lags like balls.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> If any of y'all have Blizzard accounts, we should add each other as friends.


 If I still had an active one I would. However Add me on steam! Im always up to play games with more people!


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> What about Totalbiscuit?


Yes. Totalbiscuit is great.
I also like Jontron and Yahtzee Choshaw.
AVGN still makes me laugh even though he swears like a sailor.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

I mentioned earlier that I haven't been suicidal in a while.
I lied.
Everyday my sleeping meds look so tempting.
Maybe I should toss it.
I can sleep fine without it. It just takes me longer.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I mentioned earlier that I haven't been suicidal in a while.
> I lied.
> Everyday my sleeping meds look so tempting.
> Maybe I should toss it.
> I can sleep fine without it. It just takes me longer.



Nonono

Edit: holy shit that nearly gave me a heart attack.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Nonono
> 
> Edit: holy shit that nearly gave me a heart attack.



I'm fine, just tired and upset. 
I almost too much tonight on accident.


----------



## Gator (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm a Slave 4 U



don't get me started, you.


----------



## Muln (Apr 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I mentioned earlier that I haven't been suicidal in a while.
> I lied.
> Everyday my sleeping meds look so tempting.
> Maybe I should toss it.
> I can sleep fine without it. It just takes me longer.




I'm sorry. You seem like a nice kid but you attention whoring is starting to annoy me. I know you have a lot of friends here who have given you abundance of advice and words of comfort but it seems you'll never listen. Majority of the things I see from you is all talks about dicks and suicide. Even on TS... You bitch if no one listens to you.

To your friends: You can bash me all you want. Have a good day


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

I know what I am.
You're right.
I'm really not much more than that and I'm truly sorry.
I would try to make some excuse but fuck it. It's not worth it.
I'm sorry I'm a needy attention whore, I would say i've tried to change but I haven't.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I mentioned earlier that I haven't been suicidal in a while.
> I lied.
> Everyday my sleeping meds look so tempting.
> Maybe I should toss it.
> I can sleep fine without it. It just takes me longer.



Your not the only one that has suicidal thoughts. I been fighting those feelings off an on. You cannot dwell on such thoughts. When you feel this way get out of your room and just be with someone, even if its just strangers at a coffee shop. You have friends and family, some might depend on you. as cliche as this sounds, suicide is a permanent solution to a tempary problem. If you cannot fight it, plz, plz, plz, see a specialist. Also OD is not the most pleasant way to die.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm sorry everyone. 
I'll sleep it off.
Tomorrow I'll be better.
It's just been a bad night.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I'm sorry everyone.
> I'll sleep it off.
> Tomorrow I'll be better.
> It's just been a bad night.



Ya'll mothafuckas need some goddamn sleep!


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Ya'll mothafuckas need some goddamn sleep!



What's sleep? It's something that I dream of. (no, im not trying to be punny this time. I really cant fall asleep)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

I've never slept properly since I discovered this forum. I'm cursed!

BURN FOREVER IN ALL SEVEN HELLS!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

Im still awake and have class in the morning


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Im still awake and have class in the morning



My advice


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

I dont wanna!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

But seriously, my eyes are getting heavy lol


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> But seriously, my eyes are getting heavy lol



Go to sleeeeepp!

Pasta is not creepy.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sonuva bitch, i hate that pic lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Sonuva bitch, i hate that pic lol



Mau is just trying to make you faint.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone here play Madden or any sports games? Am I the only one?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Mau is just trying to make you faint.



His attempt has failed, cause im about to faint in 3, 2, zzzzzz


----------



## Gator (Apr 15, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Anyone here play Madden or any sports games? Am I the only one?



you're the only one.  now go hide your shame in the corner where you belong.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 15, 2015)

Dammit, he needed you. I didn't know. I should have and I didn't know!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

Gator said:


> you're the only one.  now go hide your shame in the corner where you belong.



Fine. I'm taking my ball and I'm going home!


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 15, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Fine. I'm taking my ball and I'm going home!



MEEEE!!! FIFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! ahem... sorry...

Yes I play FIFA and NHL and 2k. I've been terrible at madden since madden 11, but if you want to go back in time 4 years I'm in!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Someone on Furaffinity posted the lyrics to 'Carry on my wayward son' without any credit to Kansas and someone complimented them about it and they said "Thanks its something I like to do" basically taking credit for the song so I posted "I love this song,Kansas is a great band!" and posted a video to the live performance of the song.
Then they turned around and posted "Yeah I love it too."
Probably shouldn't be posting that sort of stuff when I'm one of your watchers.
Lmao.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 15, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Someone on Furaffinity posted the lyrics to 'Carry on my wayward son' without any credit to Kansas and someone complimented them about it and they said "Thanks its something I like to do" basically taking credit for the song so I posted "I love this song,Kansas is a great band!" and posted a video to the live performance of the song.
> Then they turned around and posted "Yeah I love it too."
> Probably shouldn't be posting that sort of stuff when I'm one of your watchers.
> Lmao.



People do some downright silly shit at times


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 15, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Someone on Furaffinity posted the lyrics to 'Carry on my wayward son' without any credit to Kansas and someone complimented them about it and they said "Thanks its something I like to do" basically taking credit for the song so I posted "I love this song,Kansas is a great band!" and posted a video to the live performance of the song.
> Then they turned around and posted "Yeah I love it too."
> Probably shouldn't be posting that sort of stuff when I'm one of your watchers.
> Lmao.



I would not be watching them anymore if I saw someone I watch taking credit like that, makes me think what else could they be claiming?


----------



## BRN (Apr 15, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> I would not be watching them anymore if I saw someone I watch taking credit like that, makes me think what else could they be claiming?



I reckon you're overthinking it -- honestly, the poster just seems dumb. Like, facebook tier.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 15, 2015)

I was headed on my way to chick fil a yesterday at the mall but the new business beside it wasn't getting any business and from the corner of my eye I saw the lady tilt her head and smile so I had to buy there instead...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

BRN said:


> I reckon you're overthinking it -- honestly, the poster just seems dumb. Like, facebook tier.



Can't get much dumber than that.

EDIT: I stand corrected, I forgot that Twitter still existed.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesus Christ I go to sleep and the entire thread shifts 8 pages. I missed all the action :T


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 15, 2015)

There is someone I care for whose heart I have broken and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> There is someone I care for whose heart I have broken and I don't know what to do.



Hug them.  Caress them. Reassure them.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> There is someone I care for whose heart I have broken and I don't know what to do.


D:
I may be completely oblivious to the situation, so Ian's suggestion still seems like the best idea from here. .-.
Surely you can still be a great friend to them?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

Try and remedy the situation by talking to them.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

FAF isn't blocked on my school's wifi. Those fools!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> FAF isn't blocked on my school's wifi. Those fools!



Probably cuz your principal fursuits on the weekend.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Schools are too busy blocking popular websites that they do not realize the true danger lies underground on popufur subculture websites for furfags

Also true fear is logging into FA and having to hit the SFW button before anyone sees anything suspicious :V


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Schools are too busy blocking popular websites that they do not realize the true danger lies underground on popufur subculture websites for furfagsAlso true fear is logging into FA and having to hit the SFW button before anyone sees anything suspicious :V


FA won't let me look at anything NSFW anyway.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> FA won't let me look at anything NSFW anyway.





Now if only FA would put babyfur, vore, and suggestive content under the NSFW. Then I wouldn't have going onto the site... Minors huehuehue


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 15, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> I would not be watching them anymore if I saw someone I watch taking credit like that, makes me think what else could they be claiming?



Don't worry, Sam will always be there to call them on their bullshit =D


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

One time when I was in the library at college, I'd finished studying for a test so, I logged onto FA and the girl next to me looked over and her eyes widened at all the glorious smut on the homepage.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sylox said:


> One time when I was in the library at college, I'd finished studying for a test so, I logged onto FA and the girl next to me looked over and her eyes widened at all the glorious smut on the homepage.



she must have been captivated...


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't want people to know I'm a furry but I openly read FAF on my phone at school.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 15, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I was headed on my way to chick fil a yesterday at the mall but the new business beside it wasn't getting any business and from the corner of my eye I saw the lady tilt her head and smile so I had to buy there instead...



Well was it good at least? lol




Sylox said:


> One time when I was in the library at college, I'd finished studying for a test so, I logged onto FA and the girl next to me looked over and her eyes widened at all the glorious smut on the homepage.



You opened her eyes to a whole new world!  
She probably went to the site later, by herself out of the curiosity you invoked and got infected with the furry virus! ;P


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> There is someone I care for whose heart I have broken and I don't know what to do.



I'm sure they'll forgive you.
I see no reason why they wouldn't. You're a wonderful person.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok, I will go to bed now. If I get back here tomorrow and see the thread has shifted an other 10 pages in my absence I will rek u m8s


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I don't want people to know I'm a furry but I openly read FAF on my phone at school.


Badass mofo


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Ok, I will go to bed now. If I get back here tomorrow and see the thread has shifted an other 10 pages in my absence I will rek u m8s



Night night! 

quick! everyone make 10 more pages of content


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't wait to get my Nathan Wallace [Repo! The Genetic Opera] Repoman cosplay.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> There is someone I care for whose heart I have broken and I don't know what to do.



are you talking about me?
that wasnt because of you lol


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

There is a bot attacking our forums and it's posting spam.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

where?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> There is a bot attacking our forums and it's posting spam.




All thanks to IMVU


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> All thanks to IMVU



Could someone please explain to me what the hell has been going on with imvu?
All i know is that there is ads on FA for it.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Could someone please explain to me what the hell has been going on with imvu?
> All i know is that there is ads on FA for it.



IMVU owns FurAffinity now.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> IMVU owns FurAffinity now.



Little bit of wee came out.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

I honestly thought for the longest time IMVU was nothing but a virus website.
Like one of those 'throw the ball into the cup and win!' ads,but far more grand.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

What is IMVU anyway? whenever i saw ads for it, I thought it was some dumb social media thing or something


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I honestly thought for the longest time IMVU was nothing but a virus website.
> Like one of those 'throw the ball into the cup and win!' ads,but far more grand.



All I know is that I am mirroring my art gallery on to Weasyl. Just to play it safe.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> What is IMVU anyway? whenever i saw ads for it, I thought it was some dumb social media thing or something



Sorry for double posting.

Here is Dragoneer's anouncement about selling the company: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1353961-FA-IMVU-Discussion


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> IMVU owns FurAffinity now.



Why? From what i gathered imvu is a crappy 3d chat room...why would they buy a furry based art website?


----------



## Zop (Apr 15, 2015)

Furaffinity is a company? I figured it was just a dust-covered server in some neckbeard's basement.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Why? From what i gathered imvu is a crappy 3d chat room...why would they buy a furry based art website?



Because the majority of their users are furry based.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 15, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> What is IMVU anyway? whenever i saw ads for it, I thought it was some dumb social media thing or something



It's like a more sexualized version of Second Life.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 15, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Because the majority of their users are furry based.



I don't believe that is the only reason as to why, by the way people are reacting imvu is not that very popular, there would have to be another reason why.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 15, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> It's like a more sexualized version of Second Life.



You have not been where I have been on SL


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> You have not been where I have been on SL



I know of places that I want to go on SL (THERE IS A MACRO VORE ROOM OMG).

Never gotten around to doing so.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I don't believe that is the only reason as to why, by the way people are reacting imvu is not that very popular, there would have to be another reason why.


  I didn't say it was the only reason,just one of the many reasons. IMVU is stupidly popular for some reason,like Bane said it's more sexualized then Secondlife.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only person in the thread that hasn't used _Second Life_â€‹...


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I feel like I'n the only person in the thread that hasn't used _Second Life_â€‹...



You're not the only one


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

I've never used second life.. but I heard the most expensive virtual real estate is found there. I recall it cost $1 million


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've never used second life.. but I heard the most expensive virtual real estate is found there. I recall it cost $1 million



wait wait wait....you're telling me someone possibly spent 1 million REAL dollars....on a fake house?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've never used second life.. but I heard the most expensive virtual real estate is found there. I recall it cost $1 million



And here I thought it would be in _Ultima Online_... (Speaking of which, if you guys have never read the book_ Play Money_â€‹, you totally should, it's fascinating).


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I feel like I'm the only person in the thread that hasn't used _Second Life_â€‹...



Second Life is terrible.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I feel like I'm the only person in the thread that hasn't used _Second Life_â€‹...



i've never used it either. i've just recently been learning about it


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 15, 2015)

Large BDSM and TF communities (aswell as any other thing you can possibly think of, you have no idea until you use Firestorm viewer with RLV relays....)

















(I'm back to vanilla now though)


----------



## Filter (Apr 15, 2015)

Second Life is whatever you make of it. Drama and freaky stuff is optional. If you don't like what's going on in a particular sim, then teleport somewhere else. Explore, meet other avatars, join clubs etc. If you want to see something that isn't on there yet, then maybe build it yourself. The only limits are your imagination and your rig. Plus, it's the most fun I've had with my Oculus Rift. There's nothing quite like looking down at your paws, or over your shoulder at your wings.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 15, 2015)

Filter said:


> There's nothing quite like looking down at your paws, or over your shoulder at your wings.



OMG IT HAS OR SUPPORT??!!??  D8


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 15, 2015)

I tried SL once and got bored after an hour. I never returned. 
However, the Vinesauce streams are the greatest ever.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

I've never heard of most of these games you all play in your spare time.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I've never heard of most of these games you all play in your spare time.


Google is your best friend.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Google is your best friend.



Or your worst enemy.


----------



## Filter (Apr 15, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> OMG IT HAS OR SUPPORT??!!??  D8



*nods*

http://secondlife.com/destinations/oculus

The Linden version offers the best UI:
http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Lin...iewers#Second_Life_Project_OculusRift_Channel

If you prefer Firestorm-based viewers, however, Ctrl Alt Studio is a little more efficient and easily customized:
http://ctrlaltstudio.com/viewer

Both work pretty well, but the Rift basically cuts the frame rate in half which can be problematic in crowded sims.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 15, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder about random stuff...


I was thinking earlier about if we had Internet during the height of the Cold War. If the America vs Russia flame wars are this bad 24 years after the fall of the USSR, imagine the flame wars during the late 40s, 50s, and 60s if we had Internet.


Assuming that McCarthy wasn't snooping through your emails


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Sometimes I wonder about random stuff...
> 
> 
> I was thinking earlier about if we had Internet during the height of the Cold War. If the America vs Russia flame wars are this bad 24 years after the fall of the USSR, imagine the flame wars during the late 40s, 50s, and 60s if we had Internet.
> ...



Thats actually very interesting to think about. If the internet was around during major wars. Flame wars would be through the roof. Ignorant youtube comments? Sky rocketing


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 15, 2015)

I confess that sometimes I like to rub honey on my penis and then use it to put honey on my toast and then suck the crumbs of honey-bread off my penis.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

McCarrthy would've had the interwebz shut down to prevent the "Red Scare".


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I confess that sometimes I like to rub honey on my penis and then use it to put honey on my toast and then suck the crumbs of honey-bread off my penis.



Don't you need to have your baby rib removed to even be able to get that low on yourself?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Don't you need to have your baby rib removed to even be able to get that low on yourself?



So many people say this..
I have no problem at all performing auto-fellatio. :/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Don't you need to have your baby rib removed to even be able to get that low on yourself?



That only happens if he owns a 15 inch cock.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Don't you need to have your baby rib removed to even be able to get that low on yourself?



Nope, people of sufficient flexibility and/or dick size can accomplish it. Gravity assisted positions also help.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That only happens if he owns a 15 inch cock.



Well considering I don't have junk of my own,I had no idea about that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Gravity assisted positions also help.



Like the way people eat their own cum? Yeah... I've been there but my belly just don't do me justice.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That only happens if he owns a 15 inch cock.



Euh?
You don't need a 15 inch cock to suck yourself off. :s
Unless I've read your post wrong, then I apologise. x3


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

God, you guys are just disgusting.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Thats actually very interesting to think about. If the internet was around during major wars. Flame wars would be through the roof. Ignorant youtube comments? Sky rocketing



Imagine if they had YouTube in 1938. There's a video of a Hitler speech. The comments section is probably going to be a bunch of Stalin and Hitler dick-riders arguing about who will win the war.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> You don't need a 15 inch cock to suck yourself off. :s




I'd have to imagine that would make things a hell of a lot easier... No neck strain maybe could still watch a show on tv.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> *God, you guys are just disgusting.*



Maaan, c'mon don't be like that. ;o


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Virgin ears.
Shhh.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> God, you guys are just disgusting.



Why thank you normalf*g, I do my best


----------



## Brass (Apr 16, 2015)

look at all these basic normalfags/


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't help it if I get grossed out by the thought of eating your own stuff or doing that other sex related stuff to yourself.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh...
I also confess that I have a bit of a fetish for feet.
However it's only limited to footjobs. 
None of the ticklin' bullshit.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I can't help it if I get grossed out by the thought of eating your own stuff or doing that other sex related stuff to yourself.




It's called "Novelty" my good sir.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I can't help it if I get grossed out by the thought of eating your own stuff or doing that other sex related stuff to yourself.



I was just honestly curious.
I always heard Marilyn Manson got his baby rib removed just for that purpose so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I was just honestly curious.
> I always heard Marilyn Manson got his baby rib removed just for that purpose so I wasn't sure.


 
It does make it easier so I've heard, but it's definitely not essential.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That only happens if he owns a 15 inch cock.



I can do it and I dont have a 15 inch cock and i didnt remove ribs




Sylox said:


> I can't help it if I get grossed out by the thought of eating your own stuff or doing that other sex related stuff to yourself.



I think its weird how straight guys cum into toilet paper and then leave the crusty bunched up pieces of toilet paper in the garbage instead of flushing it in the toilet


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I can do it and I dont have a 15 inch cock and i didnt remove ribs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well thats dumb. people actually do that?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I can do it and I dont have a 15 inch cock and i didnt remove ribs



See. c:


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> well thats dumb. people actually do that?



Crusty socks too.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

Who should I masturbate to tonight?


----------



## Brass (Apr 16, 2015)

How the fuck do you do it. How do you suck yourself off. This shouldn't be a thing you can do.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Imagine if they had YouTube in 1938. There's a video of a Hitler speech. The comments section is probably going to be a bunch of Stalin and Hitler dick-riders arguing about who will win the war.



wow lol i actually would like to see how that turned out. hell lets go back more. imagine internet during the civil war


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

So he could suck his own dick?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Who should I masturbate to tonight?



http://www.scifibloggers.com/wp-content/uploads/gabe-bloody.jpg


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Crusty socks too.



i can understand the sock thing, but only if you were to wash it immediately. I don't like the aspect of not cleaning it and just using it more and more. ick


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Brass said:


> How the fuck do you do it. How do you suck yourself off. This shouldn't be a thing you can do.



I just relax my muscles and make sure my neck is relaxed, open my legs wide and slowly move downwards and then get a mouth full of cock and carry on until I cum.
It's not too hard once you get the hang of it.

EDIT: Also, I make sure I have a full hard-on before I start otherwise I don't think I could reach that far down. Also, you've got to make sure that your stomach is pushed OUT. Not sucked in.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> i can understand the sock thing, but only if you were to wash it immediately. I don't like the aspect of not cleaning it and just using it more and more. ick



Yeah,usually re-use is the problem point here.
Or it's a dirty sock to begin with.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I've done it...about 5 times, and it's disgusting. Why any man would want to do that is beyond me. Either get a chick or another dude to do that, don't do that yourself.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Brass said:


> How the fuck do you do it. How do you suck yourself off. This shouldn't be a thing you can do.



You gotta do stretches and shit. I dont mean stretch once in your life before doing it, I mean you have to do something active, do stretches every week or so. There are different methods you can use but I can just lean forward really far? You will kill your back and neck if you don't stretch.
You can also prop your lower back agaisnt a wall and do it that way, upside down.
Try the position right now

Also you can't do this sort of thing unless you're skinny



Sylox said:


> I've done it...about 5 times, and it's disgusting. Why any man would want to do that is beyond me. Either get a chick or another dude to do that, don't do that yourself.



tell me im disgusting and dont allow me to do it anymore then


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Yeah,usually re-use is the problem point here.
> Or it's a dirty sock to begin with.



ew....


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I've done it...about 5 times, and *it's disgusting.* Why any man would want to do that is beyond me. Either get a chick or another dude to do that, don't do that yourself.



K thnx love you bai bai.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I just relax my muscles and make sure my neck is relaxed, open my legs wide and slowly move downwards and then get a mouth full of cock and carry on until I cum.
> It's not too hard once you get the hang of it.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I make sure I have a full hard-on before I start otherwise I don't think I could reach that far down. Also, you've got to make sure that your stomach is pushed OUT. Not sucked in.



You're doing it wrong yo! You find a wall and lean on it while upside down. The weight of your lower body will bend your body enough to suck your own dick


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm more flexible than most guys so out of curiosity I tried to see if I could bend forward that far, but alas, I cannot.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

I feel like that's insanely complicated and would sort of ruin it for me? I'm too tall to do it so it's not even an option. I just can't imagine having to stretch before I get off. lol


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're doing it wrong yo! You find a wall and lean on it while upside down. The weight of your lower body will bend your body enough to suck your own dick



That does work, but I prefer not being upside down. x3


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey, if you want to eat yourself or w/e the technical term is, go right ahead, I'm just saying eating your own sperm and having it shoot in your mouth is nasty and it tastes weird. Luckily for me I'm only 5 inches, so I never get to come into contact with my own cock, which would be very disgusting and kind of wrong IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> That does work, but I prefer not being upside down. x3



I think I would prefer it, actually...if I could bend that far.


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]





Sylox said:


> Hey, if you want to eat yourself or w/e the technical term is, go right ahead, I'm just saying eating your own sperm and having it shoot in your mouth is nasty and it tastes weird.


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]I'm sure it's an acquired taste.[/FONT]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Hey, if you want to eat yourself or w/e the technical term is, go right ahead, I'm just saying eating your own sperm and having it shoot in your mouth is nasty and it tastes weird.



If you want your cum sweet, eat fruit/vegetables. c:
If you want your cum salty, eat meat. c:


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm just saying eating your own sperm and having it shoot in your mouth is nasty and it tastes weird.



im willing to taste test yours if doing it to myself is too gross


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> If you want your cum sweet, eat fruit/vegetables. c:
> If you want your cum salty, eat meat. c:



For...serious?  

DAFEQ HUMAN ANATOMY


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

I lone how we're all calmly discussing the logistics of autofellatio.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Man, the places this thread can go sometimes 

http://i.imgur.com/MmuGJ.jpg


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Eat pineapples everyday like me and have a sweet tasting cum.

Here is a good example (NSFW) of how to suck on your own cock


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> If you want your cum sweet, eat fruit/vegetables. c:
> If you want your cum salty, eat meat. c:



Why would I need to know that?


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

Done ejaculating.

That was fun


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Eat pineapples everyday like me and have a sweet tasting cum.
> 
> Here is a good example of how to suck on your own cock



^^^^ 
Pineapples are the best choice.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Here is a good example of how to suck on your own cock



That's all I can manage, and it's not the same.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Eat pineapples everyday like me and have a sweet tasting cum.
> 
> Here is a good example of how to suck on your own cock



uh dude, might want to put a nsfw tag on that before you get your comment removed again lol


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Done ejaculating.
> 
> That was fun



WHAT DID YOU JACK OFF TO


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Why can't you do it the classic way? It's quicker, faster, safer and less messy than trying to eat yourself.

EDIT: I also have to look at porn, and it's extremely hard to lie on your back, and click the next button all of the time.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> WHAT DID YOU JACK OFF TO



Georgia Jones


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> uh dude, might want to put a nsfw tag on that before you get your comment removed again lol



Thank you. Time to see the others get banned XD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Why can't you do it the classic way?



*slap*
never say that again in my presence


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

I miss all the interesting links because FA won't let me look at anything...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Georgia Jones



PEOPLE PORN

EW


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

What's so wrong about the classic way?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> *slap*
> never say that again in my presence



Yes... We always do things The Hard Way


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> What's so wrong about the classic way?



Do i look like a little vanilla bitch to you
huh
do i look like i like missionary and loving embraces and wiping up cum with toilet paper
do i *Grabs shirt*
spit in my mouth


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes... We always do things The Hard Way



[yt]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6YMPAH67f4o[/yt]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Do i look like a little vanilla bitch to you
> huh
> do i look like i like missionary and loving embraces and wiping up cum with toilet paper
> do i *Grabs shirt*
> spit in my mouth




Don't mind him... He's a normalfag


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Why can't you do it the classic way? It's quicker, faster, safer and less messy than trying to eat yourself.
> 
> EDIT: I also have to look at porn, and it's extremely hard to lie on your back, and click the next button all of the time.




Totally agree. I also have porn ADD. I don't get how someone can just view one video or one pic.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Do i look like a little vanilla bitch to you
> huh
> do i look like i like missionary and loving embraces and wiping up cum with toilet paper
> do i *Grabs shirt*
> spit in my mouth



*shudders*

You need help.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> PEOPLE PORN
> 
> EW



don't you oppress me or try to be a hetrophobic bigot


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Totally agree. I also have porn ADD. I don't get how someone can just view one video or one pic.



Have you ever heard of slideshow?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't mind him... He's a normalfag



I am not a normalfag.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

But I am


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I am not a normalfag.



Yes you are...
heehee


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I am not a normalfag.



PROVE IT





BlitzCo said:


> But I am



LIES

Your obsession with firearms is downright disturbing.  :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I am not a normalfag.



YOU ARE A NORMALFAG! YOU DON'T WATCH PORN AND SQUIRMS AT ANY INDECENCY!


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Have you ever heard of slideshow?




True I don't know just something so comfortable about right hand on mouse clicking away and left hand on the junk lol


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

I feel like we need a porn star naming thread or something like that in the forum games now...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

How am I a normalfag?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> True I don't know just something so comfortable about right hand on mouse clicking away and left hand on the junk lol



It's called clicking your buttons :V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

sylox what is your fave sex position


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I feel like we need a porn star naming thread or something like that in the forum games now...




My name is Comcast customer service. Because they're all dicks.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

>Confession thread is slowly becoming /b/


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I wouldn't know since I've never had sex, but if I had to chose one it'd be vaginal for a girl and oral for a guy since anal is for animals.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I wouldn't know since I've never had sex, but if I had to chose one it'd be vaginal for a girl and oral for a guy *since anal is for animals*.



We are animals. :c


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Anal is for animals.



See this shit?

I'll burn you where you stand!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I wouldn't know since I've never had sex, but if I had to chose one it'd be vaginal for a girl and oral for a guy since anal is for animals.



*Takes cover from incoming shitstorm*


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> See this shit?
> 
> I'll burn you where you stand!



Woo yes please!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I wouldn't know since I've never had sex, but if I had to chose one it'd be vaginal for a girl and oral for a guy since anal is for animals.



you're not serious saying that anal is for animals, are you?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I wouldn't know since I've never had sex, but if I had to chose one it'd be vaginal for a girl and oral for a guy since anal is for animals.



i said position
what position


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> See this shit?
> 
> I'll burn you where you stand!



Nothing needs to be put up your butt and you should put nothing up anyone else's butt. The butt is for you to sit on, not make love too.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i said position
> what position



My money's on reverse cowgirl.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> you're not serious saying that anal is for animals, are you?



I'm dead serious and if I was still religious, I'd call it sinful.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm dead serious and* if I was still religious, I'd call it sinful*.



Ding dong all your opinions are now invalid.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Nothing needs to be put up your butt and you should put nothing up anyone else's butt. The butt is for you to sit on, not make love too.



XD You're quite the loner in that thought on this forum, Sy. Too many guys on this forum have experienced prostate massage.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> anal is for animals.



*...?

What?  That doesn't...I can't even.*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Nothing needs to be put up your butt and you should put nothing up anyone else's butt. The butt is for you to sit on, not make love too.



Any hole is fuckable.. put that in your head.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i said position
> what position



I don't know the positions by name.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> XD You're quite the loner in that thought on this forum, Sy. Too many guys on this forum have experienced prostate massage.



Well good for them, I don't want another man or woman touching me on my prostate, nor will I return the favor. I don't get why people enjoy doing it in the butt so much when I've been told it hurts like hell and it really isn't safe sexually.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

This thread over the past 30 minutes or so.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm dead serious and if I was still religious, I'd call it sinful.



http://media.giphy.com/media/YaQIUCZ3FIcrS/giphy.gif


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh boy...


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well good for them, I don't want another man or woman touching me on my prostate, nor will I return the favor. I don't get why people enjoy doing it in the butt so much when I've been told it hurts like hell and it really isn't safe sexually.



dude, it only hurts and is unsafe if you dont take the right precautions.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

hell, even doing it vaginally can be unsafe if you dont take the right precautions! Anything for that matter


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> dude, it only hurts and is unsafe if you dont take the right precautions.




Isn't that true for most "insertive" sexual acts?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't' see how my view is somehow wrong? From what I gather, animals do it in the butt, yes?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> This thread over the past 30 minutes or so.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klsbzC9V0Yg


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't know the positions by name.



Is this your fave one


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well good for them, I don't want another man or woman touching me on my prostate, nor will I return the favor. I don't get why people enjoy doing it in the butt so much when I've been told it hurts like hell and it really isn't safe sexually.




Well then this looks like we need to drag you to the dark side. Anal sex is good.. It's good for your health (Or so I'd like to think) no need for you to wear condoms... STD's is a lie.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't' see how my view is somehow wrong? From what I gather, animals do it in the butt, yes?



*NO, THEY DON'T (other than humans).  *


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't' see how my view is somehow wrong? From what I gather, animals do it in the butt, yes?



yes but thats not...i...gah!

http://media.giphy.com/media/TeSpMJcp1R6la/giphy.gif


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> dude, it only hurts and is unsafe if you dont take the right precautions.



Well I get that, but still, it's not something that humans should be doing. Why would you want a dick up your butt in the first place?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well I get that, but still,* it's not something that humans should be doing. Why would you want a dick up your butt in the first place?*



Are you a troll?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> yes




WHAT?  WHERE?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

I need to go to bed but this conversation is too interesting to stop watching.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well I get that, but still, it's not something that humans should be doing. Why would you want a dick up your butt in the first place?



why would you want your sweaty dick in some chick's mouth
easy
because its hot


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> WHAT?  WHERE?



dogs can be gay too lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Everyone, hush up with the anal drama. Sylox is a virgin!



Sylox said:


> Well good for them, I don't want another man or woman touching me on my prostate, nor will I return the favor. I don't get why people enjoy doing it in the butt so much when I've been told it hurts like hell and it really isn't safe sexually.



Yes, it does at first. :> There's no lie in that. But there is a submission element that goes into it, and once your top gets into it, you start to experience pleasure. It's easier the more you do it. (I'm still getting used to it...so far, I'm not a fan either) It's not unsafe unless you're fisting...which is insane anyway. 

I'm fond of frottage and foreplay myself.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

http://cdn.playbuzz.com/cdn/7c17cda...f326/9fe2df18-ed36-44fe-a2c4-b598b6b662a3.gif


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Fun fact: both bonobos and dolphins practice homosexuality in the wild.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Are you a troll?



No, I formed my own opinions about sex since I never had "The Talk". I've always been of the opinion that anal sex was wrong.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Thomas the Tank Engine-Wolf Hybrid wants to bust Sylox's buffers.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No, I formed my own opinions about sex since I never had "The Talk". I've always been of the opinion that anal sex was wrong.



you never had the talk...ever? not even in school?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> dogs can be gay too lol



I was aware of this, but never knew that they actually had anal sex...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No, I formed my own opinions about sex since I never had "The Talk". I've always been of the opinion that anal sex was wrong.



 Well, Sylox you've proven before that you tend to think anything different is wrong, so I can only guess you'll be a black guy having vanilla sex for a long, long time.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Everyone, hush up with the anal drama. Sylox is a virgin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even if I was into anal, I'd always be on top. Just cuz I'm small doesn't mean I'd bottom like some kind of bitch (no offense); I don't roll that way.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I was aware of this, but never knew that they actually had anal sex...



you ever play gta 5?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Chugga chugga choo, I wanna cum in you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> you never had the talk...ever? not even in school?



No sex education in school? Now that's just cruel and uncalled for

Time to burn that school to the ground!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Everyone, hush up with the anal drama. Sylox is a virgin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's also something I forget the name of where the wall of the rectum gets torn and causes potentially fatal internal bleeding, but the chances of it happening are pretty much nonexistent so long as you use sufficient lube.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

I have no idea what I woke up to on this thread.
Something about anal sex and Bio wanting to bust some buffers.




Astrium said:


> There's also something I forget the name of where the wall of the rectum gets torn and causes potentially fatal internal bleeding, but the chances of it happening are pretty much nonexistent so long as you use sufficient lube.



It's called anal prolapse I believe.
I think that can happen to a vagina as well...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No sex education in school? Now that's just cruel and uncalled for
> 
> Time to burn that school to the ground!



FIZZLE MY FIREBOX.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

This thread right now.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> you ever play gta 5?



...no?

sry 4 dp


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> you never had the talk...ever? not even in school?



I got a D- in Family Life in 5th grade. I don't think I remembered one thing from that class at all. I don't even know how to properly open a condom or put it on.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have no idea what I woke up to on this thread.
> Something about anal sex and* Bio wanting to bust some buffers.*
> 
> 
> ...



I want to bust your buffers the most. c:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> There's also something I forget the name of where the wall of the rectum gets torn and causes potentially fatal internal bleeding, but the chances of it happening are pretty much nonexistent so long as you use sufficient lube.



Well, yes. An asshole is definitely not a self lubricating vagina...so it pleases me so many of ya'll know to be prepared when you go to town on a nice tight manhole. 

They should teach about anal sex in schools. So many people need to know the safe way to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't even know how to properly open a condom or put it on.



That's pretty straight forward...like seriously, you'd figure it out.


----------



## Brass (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> >Confession thread is slowly becoming /b/


>green text outside of 4chan
who are you quoting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I got a D- in Family Life in 5th grade. I don't think I remembered one thing from that class at all. I don't even know how to properly open a condom or put it on.



See guys! I was never wrong about him being a normalfag.
Ya'll owe me a "this"


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> ...no?
> 
> sry 4 dp



there's a scene where chop the dog humps another male dog...i can bet you that isn't just fiction. Dogs will hump just about anything and anyone.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, Sylox you've proven before that you tend to think anything different is wrong, so I can only guess you'll be a black guy having vanilla sex for a long, long time.



Vanilla as in plain or vanilla as in sex with attractive white guys?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I got a D- in Family Life in 5th grade. I don't think I remembered one thing from that class at all. I don't even know how to properly open a condom or put it on.



JFC, that's bad. Did you not have a health class in high school?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Vanilla as in plain or vanilla as in sex with attractive white guys?



Maybe both. :3c It all depends on you, Mr. Conservative Pants.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> there's a scene where chop the dog humps another male dog...i can bet you that isn't just fiction. Dogs will hump just about anything and anyone.



If it doesn't penetrate, it's not anal...right?

YAY, 1000 POSTS


----------



## Hewge (Apr 16, 2015)

_tl;dr:_ Sylox is insecure, ill understanding, and maybe ignorant of both himself and the things around him - which is triggering people in this thread :v


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> JFC, that's bad. Did you not have a health class in high school?



I did, but I got like a C in that class and we mostly talked about drugs. Fun fact, I was the only kid in my 5th grade class to get an A+ in D.A.R.E.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> If it doesn't penetrate, it's not anal...right?
> 
> YAY, 1000 POSTS



Woo! =D Milestoneeeee


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Hewge said:


> _tl;dr:_ Sylox is insecure, ill understanding, and maybe ignorant of both himself and the things around him - which is triggering people in this thread :v



Hush Hewge... We talk of anus which we love.. sucks for those with delicate sensibility


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Hewge said:


> _tl;dr:_ Sylox is insecure, ill understanding, and maybe ignorant of both himself and the things around him - which is triggering people in this thread :v



Pretty much tbh. x'D


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Hewge said:


> _tl;dr:_ Sylox is insecure, ill understanding, and maybe ignorant of both himself and the things around him - which is triggering people in this thread :v


*
YOU MOTHERFUCKER, THE WORD "TRIGGER" IS MY TRIGGER!!!*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Hewge said:


> _tl;dr:_ Sylox is insecure, ill understanding, and maybe ignorant of both himself and the things around him - which is triggering people in this thread :v



 I think they're like those groups of gay guys that are like "You no have anal sex, don't worry, Senpai teach you! ^_^"


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi, guys. I'm normal!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Hi, guys. I'm normal!



I'm pretty normal too. ^^

EDIT: i lie


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't think I'm insecure or ignorant about myself, so I'd disagree with that statement.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I think they're like those groups of gay guys that are like "You no have anal sex, don't worry, Senpai teach you! ^_^"



I'm just here because I enjoy watching other people's drama since I have none of my own.


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think I'm insecure or ignorant about myself, so I'd disagree with that statement.


You'd say you're insecure in regards to your insecurity?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sparta is indeed normal.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> there's a scene where chop the dog humps another male dog...i can bet you that isn't just fiction. Dogs will hump just about anything and anyone.



Dogs do not have anal sex


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

goddamn, we need to have a FaF sex ed class for this guy lol


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Dogs do not have anal sex



there evidence of that? cause im one to believe that just about anything could possible lol


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think I'm insecure or ignorant about myself, so I'd disagree with that statement.



If you were ignorant about yourself, you wouldn't know you were ignorant about yourself.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Luki said:


> You'd say you're insecure about your insecurity?



I mean, yeah I'm insecure, but it has no bearing in this discussion AFAIC


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

This drama is fun to read ~
Sylox, be my friends pls. <3


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyway, I just feel that anal sex isn't for me. My fursona maybe, but me, no. I'd rather enjoy sucking or getting some head by a guy or having vaginal intercourse. There is just somehting wrong about having another person violate you like that and come into your personal space and vice versa.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

I hope the guests that were watching this enjoyed the show.

Also, this thread has been fantabulous, but it's way past my bedtime and I have to get my beauty sleep.

P.S. I can hear the mice in my walls moving around and it's really creeping me out.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Dogs do not have anal sex



Mine did once.  I've had gay dogs for like...8 years. Thankfully, my current ones are male and female (and too old to want to fuck)


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Anyway, I just feel that anal sex isn't for me. My fursona maybe, but me, no. I'd rather enjoy sucking or getting some head by a guy or having vaginal intercourse. Th*ere is just somehting wrong about having another person violate you like that and come into your personal space and vice versa.*



Come into your personal space?
CUM into your personal space?
So... having your dick sucked isn't included as your 'personal space'? x'D


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

There's really no problem with not being into that sort of stuff, but they way you put it was pretty much bait for the...finer gentlemen here to jump on you.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> there evidence of that? cause im one to believe that just about anything could possible lol



I've seen a dog hump air
I don't think they're cruising dog parks looking for other gay dogs to fuck


Lol Sylox is one of those guys who thinks its gross and "invading personal space" to have anal sex but finds nothing wrong with rawdogging and ramming a chick's cervix until she bleeds and "pops her cherry"
i aint like that bruh
i only like pussy


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I hope the guests that were watching this enjoyed the show.
> 
> Also, this thread has been fantabulous, but it's way past my bedtime and I have to get my beauty sleep.
> 
> P.S. I can hear the mice in my walls moving around and it's really creeping me out.



Night! Hope the mice aren't too bothersome

Ha! Just realized amiir is gonna be pissed that he missed all this


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Come into your personal space?
> CUM into your personal space?
> So... having your dick sucked isn't included as your 'personal space'? x'D



That's different and get your mind out of the gutter! With oral sex, it doesn't hurt and you can't get STDs or HIV/AIDs from oral sex.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> There is just somehting wrong about having another person violate you like that and come into your personal space and vice versa.



Then you are "violating" someone else during all forms of intercourse...




Sylox said:


> you can't get STDs or HIV/AIDs from oral sex.



As far as I know, that's completely wrong.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> There is just somehting wrong about having another person violate you like that and come into your personal space and vice versa.



hehehe. :3 You think a vagina is the only appropriate place to fuck because you're afraid of the pain I imagine. And maybe that its shameful to be dominated by a man. 

I've seen these thoughts in men before.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I've seen a dog hump air
> I don't think they're cruising dog parks looking for other gay dogs to fuck
> 
> 
> ...



I would wear a condom like you're supposed if i was going to have sex with a female. You all wear condoms, right?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's different and get your mind out of the gutter! With oral sex, it doesn't hurt *and you can't get STDs or HIV/AIDs from oral sex.*



Right I'm totally done talking until you get yourself educated. :s


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's different and get your mind out of the gutter! With oral sex, it doesn't hurt and you can't get STDs or HIV/AIDs from oral sex.



Okay seriously sylox, you need to get yourself educated on this stuff. CAUSE YOU TOTALLY CAN GET STDs FROM ORAL SEX!


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's different and get your mind out of the gutter! With oral sex, it doesn't hurt and you can't get STDs or HIV/AIDs from oral sex.


Thinking like that will get you a lot of " love pimples" on your lips


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> hehehe. :3 You think a vagina is the only appropriate place to fuck because you're afraid of the pain I imagine. And maybe that its shameful to be dominated by a man.
> 
> I've seen these thoughts in men before.



I would never bottom if it came to anal. I will always be on top.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Luki said:


> Thinking like that will get you a lot of " love pimples" on your lips



and on his dick


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I would wear a condom like you're supposed if i was going to have sex with a female. You all wear condoms, right?



I was more referring to fucking without lube and not the no-condom form of raw-dogging



Sylox said:


> you can't get STDs or HIV/AIDs from oral sex.



thats what i tell the guys in the hotels i stay at


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Okay seriously sylox, you need to get yourself educated on this stuff. CAUSE YOU TOTALLY CAN GET STDs FROM ORAL SEX!



^ This guy knows what's up. <3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 16, 2015)

I've started to realize what in particular is making me so miserable, what matters to me the most right now, and honestly right now everything feels like it's starting to make more sense, although this does not guarantee that anything will be "good" per se. There's been so much talked about with my roommate in the past few hours, but I'm exhausted. I wouldn't be able to reiterate it all, especially with the fact that shit is just busy...I've got so much to do tomorrow, and I've been touring and performing with our university symphonic band for the past three days (which was definitely a wild experience in itself) that I need this rest.

It's just been...I've got so much in my head. I'm ready for something, dunno what, but something.

This is going to be a long life. I dunno if maybe there's some level of...futility hitting me right now but I'm just kinda wondering about everything. In some ways, everything makes sense, in other ways I feel disillusioned.

Vague rambling over. In short it's been a long week.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

How are you going to get STDs if you are putting the stuff in your mouth and not in your vagina or butt? Stomach acid doesn't neutralize the viruses?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I would never bottom if it came to anal. I will always be on top.



Having sex while being on top is can be painful sometimes especially if your partner don't relax. If the bottom clenches is asshole it's like driving your dick through a metal wall


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> How are you going to get STDs if you are putting the stuff in your mouth and not in your vagina or butt? Stomach acid doesn't neutralize the viruses?



OH.
 MY. 
GOD.

STDs are transmitted via exchange of bodily fluids, brah.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> How are you going to get STDs if you are putting the stuff in your mouth and not in your vagina or butt? Stomach acid doesn't neutralize the viruses?



Sylox please... I'm honestly worried for your health now.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Having sex while being on top is can be painful sometimes especially if your partner don't relax. If the bottom clenches is asshole it's like driving your dick through a metal wall



Ewww...you didn't have to describe it in such detail.


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Why haven't you guys sat poor Sy down and given him the full bees and birds talk yet?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ewww...you didn't have to describe it in such detail.



1 
2
3
4
I'm totally done 
*shuts the door*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Sylox please... I'm honestly worried for your health now.



Well excuse me for not knowing this stuff. I've never really had to know about all of this stuff since I've never considered sex until these last 3 years where its on my mind 24/7.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm really considering finding some sex ed websites for slyox to see, so he can better himself for when he is sexually active, cause at this mindset, you.are.in.trouble


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ewww...you didn't have to describe it in such detail.



I've never known a man to be so squeamish. XD


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

I believe that, if an infected person gets spit, mucus by sneezing or anything into an open wound, you can get the disease?
I mean, someone here in town a while back got herpes because an infected person was making her burger.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

I always thought that the four namesakes of the houses of Hogwarts were actually four heroes who fought in a magical war many centuries ago and that their sacrifices and now-forbidden magic enabled wizards to live in relative safety without fear of witch hunts. I used to be a big Harry Potter fan.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well excuse me for not knowing this stuff. I've never really had to know about all of this stuff since I've never considered sex until these last 3 years where its on my mind 24/7.



...Gee man.
Well, I'll put my silly, outlandish and flamboyant behaviour on hold if it means I can save you from getting yourself ill. :l


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> I always thought that the four namesakes of the houses of Hogwarts were actually four heroes who fought in a magical war many centuries ago and that their sacrifices and now-forbidden magic enabled wizards to live in relative safety without fear of witch hunts. I used to be a big Harry Potter fan.



Brilliant timing to bring up Hogwarts when we were just talking of genital warts.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I've never known a man to be so squeamish. XD



I'm not squeamish, I just don't like talking about sex. Now, I'll write about it and go into graphic detail as if I've had personal experience, but talking about it is a non-starter for me and feels wrong if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> ...Gee man.
> Well, I'll put my silly, outlandish and flamboyant behaviour on hold if it means I can save you from getting yourself ill. :l



Ohh stop, you don't need to change just because I'm stuck in the past.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm not squeamish, I just don't like talking about sex. Now, I'll write about it and go into graphic detail as if I've had personal experience, but talking about it is a non-starter for me and feels wrong if you get what I'm saying.



Sex is a great part of life, and nothing to be ashamed of. When people didn't talk about it, times were dark and a lot of diseases and misconceptions got spread around. 

Don't be ashamed of that part of your life.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh stop, you don't need to change just because I'm stuck in the past.



But I don' want you to be so oblivious. /;w;/
I can teach you all I know about sex and safety.
It will be a bit biased towards fag sex though 'cause that's all I have experience with. c:


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Sex is a great part of life, and nothing to be ashamed of. When people didn't talk about it, times were dark and a lot of diseases and misconceptions got spread around.
> 
> Don't be ashamed of that part of your life.



The more open society is about sex and the safety around it, the better our society can be. Everything's so damn censored nowadays. I mean people lose their shit when they see a female nipple on television


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Sex is a great part of life, and nothing to be ashamed of. When people didn't talk about it, times were dark and a lot of diseases and misconceptions got spread around.
> 
> Don't be ashamed of that part of your life.




I used to be a lot like Sylox.  Honestly, we are going a bit hard on him (DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE), even if it is all in good fun.


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm not squeamish, I just don't like talking about sex. Now, I'll write about it and go into graphic detail as if I've had personal experience, but talking about it is a non-starter for me and feels wrong if you get what I'm saying.


You poor thing, it's as though you've unknowingly set foot into a wolf's den.

If the wolves were actually horny fursuiters.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I used to be a lot like Sylox.  Honestly, we are going a bit hard on him (DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE), even if it is all in good fun.



I'm not being funny anymore.
I'm genuinely worried for his health. :s


----------



## Brass (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> That's different and get your mind out of the gutter! With oral sex, it doesn't hurt and you can't get STDs or HIV/AIDs from oral sex.



You are the stupidest mother fucker on the forum.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I used to be a lot like Sylox.  Honestly, we are going a bit hard on him (DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE), even if it is all in good fun.



This is a picnic compared to what I have seen. But I'll spare you the oldfag lecture.

For instance: 



Brass said:


> You are the stupidest mother fucker on the forum.



These words used to annoy me and worry me, but now they just warm my heart. ;-;


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox
You can get STDs, STIs, HIV/AIDS from numerous things like:
- Kissing an infected person
- Sharing needles with an infected person
- Fucking an infected person
- Putting someone's infected vag/ass/dick in your mouth
- Someone putting their infected mouth on your vag/ass/dick
- Someone's infected saliva or blood getting into a cut or wound on you

Here's a list of STIs/STDs
http://www.cdc.gov/std/

Don't fuck without protection, don't fuck strangers

Also, in case you don't know: The "pull out" method doesn't work. A girl can get pregnant even through precum. Oral won't get a girl pregnant. Anal won't get a girl pregnant.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I appreciate the sympathy and pity (even though I really don't want it) but trust me, I'm not going to be having sex for a long time the way I'm going so you have nothing to worry about. In the mean time, I'll just go to Google and look up safe sex tips. It's all good, really. So stop worrying about me, I hate when people worry about me. I can clearly take care of myself.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

sylox, here's some homework for you

-go on some health related websites, and read up on sex ed. 
-next time you're at your doctor's ask some questions about it

just please learn more about his stuff, somehow, and from a trusted source


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Sylox
> You can get STDs, STIs, HIV/AIDS from numerous things like:
> - Kissing an infected person
> - Sharing needles with an infected person
> ...



This sums it up nicely. 
+1 This.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Brass said:


> You are the stupidest mother fucker on the forum.



You can't offend me, so don't waste your time bro.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I used to be a lot like Sylox.  Honestly, we are going a bit hard on him (DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE), even if it is all in good fun.



For literally 30 seconds I was like why did he write "don't you fucking dare"? and then I immediately realized, laughed and smacked myself in the face


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Brass said:


> You are the stupidest mother fucker on the forum.



Brass, babe, pls don't.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Can we talk about something other than sex or me? Seriously, there are more important things in live than sex.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Can we talk about something other than sex or me? Seriously, there are more important things in live than sex.



You said a few minutes ago:

'For the past 3 years I've been thinking about sex 24/7.'


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Can we talk about something other than sex or me? Seriously, there are more important things in live than sex.



First time storiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiessssssssss everyone! 

We gotta get Sylox learned <3


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Brass said:


> You are the stupidest mother fucker on the forum.


He's trying to learn, there's no reason to call him stupid.




Sylox said:


> I appreciate the sympathy and pity (even though I really don't want it) but trust me, I'm not going to be having sex for a long time the way I'm going so you have nothing to worry about. In the mean time, I'll just go to Google and look up safe sex tips. It's all good, really. So stop worrying about me, I hate when people worry about me. I can clearly take care of myself.



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/How_To_Put_on_a_Condom_graphic.png


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Sylox
> You can get STDs, STIs, HIV/AIDS from numerous things like:
> - Kissing an infected person
> - Sharing needles with an infected person
> ...






You can get someone pregnant from Anal,anything seeping out after can and will get into the vagina.
The Ass and Vag are a bit too close for comfort,so don't think Anal gets you a free pass.
I wouldn't suggest anyone going raw [without a condom] when they perform Anal on anyone,you're literally sticking it up their crapper,that's not clean no matter what they do.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> First time storiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiessssssssss everyone!
> 
> We gotta get Sylox learned <3



I dont have a first time story *pouts*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> you're literally sticking it up their crapper



NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE

I don't care how good it feels.  I'm not going there.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> You said a few minutes ago:
> 
> 'For the past 3 years I've been thinking about sex 24/7.'



The 24/7 thing wasn't meant to be taken as literally. Right now, yes, I'm thinking about sex, so much so that I'm going to go look at porn in a few minutes.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You can get someone pregnant from Anal,anything seeping out after can and will get into the vagina.
> The Ass and Vag are a bit too close for comfort,so don't think Anal gets you a free pass.
> I wouldn't suggest anyone going raw [without a condom] when they perform Anal on anyone,you're literally sticking it up their crapper,that's not clean no matter what they do.



Yeah I know, I just didn't want to explain in detail how fucking a chick doggystyle can get her pregnant from the cum dripping out of her asshole into her vagina. _In general though_, she's not going to get pregnant.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I dont have a first time story *pouts*



Everybody gets one eventually. :3

I'll only say that mine was wonderful and awkward yet exciting and draining...

I'm so glad it was with the person I chose too. I liked him a lot.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE
> 
> I don't care how good it feels.  I'm not going there.





Honestly Men have their sweet spot up there.
Women don't.
I mean I know some women like it,but otherwise there's really no pleasure.
Men were basically built for butt sex.  =/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Everybody gets one eventually. :3
> 
> I'll only say that mine was wonderful and awkward yet exciting and draining...
> 
> I'm so glad it was with the person I chose too. I liked him a lot.



Aw  thats good you were able to do it with someone you cared about


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Honestly Men have their sweet spot up there.
> Women don't.
> I mean I know some women like it,but otherwise there's really no pleasure.
> Men were basically built for butt sex.  =/



So _maybe_ I could see receiving anal.  *Maybe*.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

passenger seat of a beat-up car beside the dumpster in back of wal-mart, holla


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Honestly Men have their sweet spot up there.
> Women don't.
> I mean I know some women like it,but otherwise there's really no pleasure.
> Men were basically built for butt sex.  =/


the trick to make a girl orgasm is to push the clit like an elevator button


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> the trick to make a girl orgasm is to push the clit like an elevator button



I just laughed my ass off.
Jesus christ.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> clit



I am assuming that this is the little knob-let at the top of the opening of the vagina.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I am assuming that this is the little knob-let at the top of the opening of the vagina.



Find some legit sex-ed websites.
Please don't take advice from any of us here.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I am assuming that this is the little knob-let at the top of the opening of the vagina.



yeah, you push it in


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> So _maybe_ I could see receiving anal.  *Maybe*.



;3 When you have a cute hunk kissing your lips and his hand in your pants...and his scent is in the air, you'll do a lot of things you don't think you'd try.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm sure I can get the same amount of pleasure by getting head as opposed to taking it up the butt.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Find some legit sex-ed websites.
> Please don't take advice from any of us here.



It's been a while since I studied female anatomy (other than furry porn...lots and lots of furry porn).




Sylox said:


> I'm sure I can get the same amount of pleasure by getting head as opposed to taking it up the butt.



Why not both at the same time?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 16, 2015)

This thread's lost me


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm sure I can get the same amount of pleasure by getting head as opposed to taking it up the butt.



no


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm sure I can get the same amount of pleasure by getting head as opposed to taking it up the butt.


A prostate orgasm is much more intense than one from oral



MarkOfBane said:


> It's been a while since I studied female anatomy (other than furry porn...lots and lots of furry porn).


I was joking lol
Yes, that's the clitoris
No, you don't push it like a doorbell

Most women can't orgasm from penetration alone, usually they need a combo of clit + vaginal.
Gspot + clit is the #1 way
Being straight is too complicated


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 When you have a cute hunk kissing your lips and his hand in your pants...and his scent is in the air, you'll do a lot of things you don't think you'd try.



More like tall / short, slim subby ones...muscular ain't my thing.




Volkodav said:


> Being straight is too complicated



Never said I was.  

Honestly don't even know, myself.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 When you have a cute hunk kissing your  lips and his hand in your pants...and his scent is in the air, you'll  do a lot of things you don't think you'd try.



ok if that was how buttsex was presented to me in the beginning, i never would have tried it  >:s


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Why not both at the same time?



Because it's physically impossible to get head while getting fucked by the same person.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> More like tall / short, slim subby ones...muscular ain't my thing.



;3 hunks come in all sizes. Mine was a chubby little fuck. 



Gator said:


> ok if that was how buttsex was presented to me in the beginning, i never would have tried it  >:s



LOL. Don't know if that's a good thing or not.




Sylox said:


> Because it's physically impossible to get head while getting fucked by the same person.



:3c


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because it's physically impossible to get head while getting fucked by the same person.



_I never said there was only one._


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because it's physically impossible to get head while getting fucked by the same person.



that's why you need two, silly.


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

I've read on some places that the greatest sexual pleasure guys can have is by stimulating their prostate in some way.

Without it,male orgarms are supposedly "not at their full potential". I wonder about that...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because it's physically impossible to get head while getting fucked by the same person.



i swear to god its possible
ive seen it



Luki said:


> I've read on some places that the greatest sexual pleasure guys can have is by stimulating their prostate in some way.
> 
> Without it,male orgarms are supposedly "not at their full potential". I wonder about that...



Think about it this way
A penis/clitoris is basically the same thing, but what would be the shaft of the clit is internal for females
Imagine the prostate like a chick's g-spot and then compare it to oral


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 hunks come in all sizes. Mine was a chubby little fuck.



lol I have no clue why but that immediately turned me on. Oh 2am me.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because it's physically impossible to get head while getting fucked by the same person.


That's why you get a little "extra" help from willing volunteers. :v


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> LOL. Don't know if that's a good thing or not.



that's a "waayyyy too gay-sounding for my tastes" thing


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> that's a "waayyyy too gay-sounding for my tastes" thing



I don't fuck pussies. :V


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Ohh well, I wouldn't mind a threesome, as long as i"m not the one getting fucked. You all make it sound like it's the most amazing thing in the world to have anal sex, but it can't be that good.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

:I  -snrk-


...but yeah
butt stuff = glorious


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh well, I wouldn't mind a threesome, as long as i"m not the one getting fucked. You all make it sound like it's the most amazing thing in the world to have anal sex, but it can't be that good.



it is

"Prostate massage is also used for sexual stimulation, often in order to reach orgasm. The prostate is sometimes referred to as the "male G-spot". Some men can achieve orgasm solely through stimulation of the prostate gland, such as prostate massage or receptive anal intercourse, and men who report the sensation of prostate stimulation often give descriptions similar to females' accounts of G-spot stimulation. Prostate stimulation can produce stronger and more powerful orgasms than solely penile stimulation"


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> it is
> 
> "Prostate massage is also used for sexual stimulation, often in order to reach orgasm. The prostate is sometimes referred to as the "male G-spot". Some men can achieve orgasm solely through stimulation of the prostate gland, such as prostate massage or receptive anal intercourse, and men who report the sensation of prostate stimulation often give descriptions similar to females' accounts of G-spot stimulation. Prostate stimulation can produce stronger and more powerful orgasms than solely penile stimulation"



wow..i want to experience that


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> wow..i want to experience that



I'll help you with that...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> wow..i want to experience that



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Naughty-Quic...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2c8e55586d


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Naughty-Quic...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2c8e55586d



heh, id have to find a very secret way of buying that and hiding it. dont have a place of my own


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh well, I wouldn't mind a threesome, as long as i"m not the one getting fucked. You all make it sound like it's the most amazing thing in the world to have anal sex, but it can't be that good.



 A song for you~


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> heh, id have to find a very secret way of buying that and hiding it. dont have a place of my own



itll come in a nondescript envelope like every other ebay package
also, my trick to hiding that shit was to put it at the bottom of my laundry basket under my dirty clothes. that way if someone were to find it, i'd have something against them as much as theyd have something against me


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> heh, id have to find a very secret way of buying that and hiding it. dont have a place of my own



I'll get your gf a strap-on


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 16, 2015)

I better see "# sold" on that ebay listing raise by the time i get back tomorrow you bitches


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

I confess that I only drink water. c:
Of course, the milk in my cereal and juice in the fruit I eat, but I don't purposely drink them in a cup.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

I LOVE drinking milk. Sometimes ill finish 2 gallons in a week


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I LOVE drinking milk. Sometimes ill finish 2 gallons in a week



Gee I hope that's low fat milk, man. 
Unless you're into fat guys in which case, rock on!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Lol its 2 percent.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I LOVE drinking milk. Sometimes ill finish 2 gallons in a week



that's fucking disgusting

i drink mostly water, but i like the occasional chocolate milk/tea/coffee or rarely, juice/alcohol/coke/energy drink


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> that's fucking disgusting
> 
> i drink mostly water, but i like the occasional chocolate milk/tea/coffee or rarely, juice/alcohol/coke/energy drink



Ive cut down a little recently. Im drinking more water now but i still loves the milk


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> that's fucking disgusting
> 
> *i drink mostly water*, but i like the occasional chocolate milk/tea/coffee or rarely, juice/alcohol/coke/energy drink



*<3

*I miss the days of drinking coke, but for the past 4 years of drinking nothing but water I feel much healthier.
Maybe it's just the placebo effect.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

i never liked milk.  i have switched over to almond milk, which is a million times better.  also makes much better chocolate milk.  but if i do have to have cow-milk, it has got to be skim.  anything else, yuck.  i remember having whole milk at somebody's house once... jesus christ it was like trying to drink melted butter.


i have a coke maybe once every few months.  i love it, but i don't know how some people can stand drinking sodas and shit every day.  like.  how is that not killing you, fatty


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I LOVE drinking milk. Sometimes ill finish 2 gallons in a week



Milk is love, Milk is life!



Gator said:


> i never liked milk.  i have switched over to almond  milk, which is a million times better.  also makes much better  chocolate milk.  but if i do have to have cow-milk, it has got to be  skim.  anything else, yuck.  i remember having whole milk at somebody's  house once... jesus christ it was like trying to drink melted butter.
> 
> 
> i have a coke maybe once every few months.  i love it, but i don't know  how some people can stand drinking sodas and shit every day.  like.  how  is that not killing you, fatty



I prefer semi-skimmed, 100% skimmed is just too watery for me and full fat milk is just like I'm sorry arteries but its over between me and you, its not me, its you


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> i never liked milk.  i have switched over to almond milk, which is a million times better.  also makes much better chocolate milk.  but if i do have to have cow-milk, it has got to be skim.  anything else, yuck.  i remember having whole milk at somebody's house once... *jesus christ it was like trying to drink melted butter.*
> 
> 
> i have a coke maybe once every few months.  i love it, but *i don't know how some people can stand drinking sodas and shit every day.  like.  how is that not killing you, fatty*



I've never had whole milk and now I'm glad. x'D
And yeah.. I can't imagine how much damage they're doing to themselves drinking it everyday.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I've never had whole milk and now I'm glad. x'D
> And yeah.. I can't imagine how much damage they're doing to themselves drinking it everyday.



itwashorrible
anyone who says there's not much difference can go suck a brick

and yet i've always been around people for whom soda is as much as fridge staple as food.  they get a carton a week, or always have a two-liter on hand (or both).


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> itwashorrible
> anyone who says there's not much difference can go suck a brick
> 
> and yet i've always been around people for whom soda is as much as fridge staple as food.  they get a carton a week, *or always have a two-liter on hand (or both).*



Nope nope nope, my teeth would be gone if I had ever drank that much coke when I was younger. x'D


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

that was normal when i was growing up, and so was having cavities!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Why does that not surprise me? x'D


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

:U it's not like there's any possible correlation

i confess i'm p sure i have a cavity right now, but with my family getting on my ass to go to the dentist before i lose my insurance (they don't know about the possible cavity), my stubborn streak has kicked in and i've refused to bother.  "was going to, but now you made me not wanna"
#maturity


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Maaan you should go! Crocodiles aren't too affected by losing 1 of their 60-70 teeth as much as humans are at losing 1 of their 32 teeth. ;o


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

i aint no crocodile!  'sides, we just regrow teeth anyway

but fuck having some stranger stab me in the gums 
them dentists are clumsy with the sharp tools; it makes me hella nervous


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> *i aint no crocodile!*  'sides, we just regrow teeth anyway
> 
> but fuck having some stranger stab me in the gums
> them dentists are clumsy with the sharp tools; it makes me hella nervous



Heheheh I wondered whether that would bug you 

And Oooooohhhh now I understand why you don't want to go. c:


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Heheheh I wondered whether that would bug you
> 
> And Oooooohhhh now I understand why you don't want to go. c:



>:c

i'll probably have to go anyway... this thing is impeding my ability to properly enjoy sugary foods like god intended


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> >:c
> 
> i'll probably have to go anyway... this thing is impeding my ability to properly enjoy sugary foods like god intended



Hahahah >:3
... I guess that's 1 reason to go and get it fixed. x'D


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

welp, having my first cavity since i was nine is bound to be embarrassing... maybe i'll just wait til it hurts really bad, then discreetly knock it out with a rock instead
that's the manly way to do it


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> welp, having my first cavity since i was nine is bound to be embarrassing... maybe i'll just wait til it hurts really bad, then discreetly knock it out with a rock instead
> that's the manly way to do it



Get yo scaly ass to the dentist! It can hurt like hell but feeling afterwards is great, though don't do what I did and refuse anaesthetic, did that for when I had my teeth cleaned and a filling put in, well it didn't hurt until he was cleaning in between my teeth and in my gums, it was mostly just uncomfortable, especially my tooth was being drilled so the filling could be put in, only way I could describe it is if someone was forcing something really cold and pushing it against the tooth.

And that probably didn't help at all xD


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 16, 2015)

I go to sleep and now I know how Amiir feels. I ain't reading all this! I'll just pretend it was only talk about yiff...


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, how did the thread get even more interesting after I went to bed?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Wow, how did the thread get even more interesting after I went to bed?



That is why some of us dont sleep. Shit can happen anytime


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> LIES
> 
> Your obsession with firearms is downright disturbing.  :V



#Ammosexualpride


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That is why some of us dont sleep. Shit can happen anytime



I wish I didn't have to waste a third of my time sleeping, but there's not enough food in the house for that.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

What the...

What did I just read while I was sleeping?

don't worry Sylox, I'm a virgin as well


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh dear...
I think this the Most Active the Thread's ever been since I discovered it existed ._.
I confess I haven't been able to follow it at all during these last few days... but I hope you guys are having fun with it anyway.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

It woulda been more fun with you in that discussion, Ari. ;3


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It woulda been more fun with you in that discussion, Ari. ;3


Do tell, Butterfly, what was it about? Schoolwork had me pretty worried yesterday, but luckily that was surpassed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Do tell, Butterfly, what was it about?



Buttsex and sexual repression mostly.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

And normalfags


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> And normalfags



Fags are pretty normal, yes.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't you guys ever go to sleep?


----------



## Misomie (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Don't you guys ever go to sleep?


Sleep is for casuals.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Me and Mara aren't human anymore. That's beyond us. We have joined with that great brotherhood of gay men that drink the rainbows of the sky to ward off such earthly weaknesses.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I need my beauty sleep so I can't afford to stay up all the time like I used to in college.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Me and Mara aren't human anymore. That's beyond us. We have joined with that great brotherhood of gay men that drink the rainbows of the sky to ward off such earthly weaknesses.


Sadly, I have parents and University. So, until I've been freed from those chains, I shan't be able to join that most saintly brotherhood.
*Drinks from his iced-tea*

And Sylox, I hope you had fun chatting with the guys here :3


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

It was a very interesting conversation to say the least. It made me realize I know very little about sex.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It was a very interesting conversation to say the least. It made me realize I know very little about sex.



You seem to know very little about a lot of things :v


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It was a very interesting conversation to say the least. It made me realize I know very little about sex.


Yeah, I mostly feel like that when speaking over here, too. It's marvelous~



Hewge said:


> You seem to know very little about a lot of things :v


Awww, that's mean, Hewge.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It was a very interesting conversation to say the least. It made me realize I know very little about sex.



Mhm. Maybe some day everyone will be properly educated but for now, remember that cold sores are mouth herpes. Kinda nasty when you think about how many people have it.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Ehh...your opinion, I'm pretty knowledgeable about alot of stuff; sex and life experiences aren't one of them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Sleep is for the dead.



Corrected


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ehh...your opinion, I'm pretty knowledgeable about alot of stuff; sex and life experiences aren't one of them.



Alot is two words btw. :3 Also, I just love teasing you. (Because you're kinda a fun opposite that makes this place more interesting.)


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't mind the teasing at all.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 16, 2015)

I confess I'm currently distracting myself in class. 3 hour classes get tiresome after a while, but they have the benefit of making to you come to them only once a week.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 16, 2015)

_"Wow, some shit went down at 4am," _is a thought I always seem to have when I check this thread in the morning.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

So I had a strange dream.
At the end of it I got my ass bit by a zombie.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So I had a strange dream.
> At the end of it I got my ass bit by a zombie.



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Did you enjoy it?



No, because earlier in the dream I almost got shot.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 16, 2015)

I admittedly had a dream that everything that could go wrong did.

Coincidentally, this dream was a result of me sleeping in and missing my morning class.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2015)

I feel like making a troll account and asking a bunch of artists to draw really stupid stuff.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 16, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> _"Wow, some shit went down at 4am," _is a thought I always seem to have when I check this thread in the morning.



I've just read through everything from last night for the last 40minutes, all I know is there are a few individuals who I now have the increasing desire to glomp uncontrollably because they are awesome. 

And the whole topic of conversation has hit me with the sinking realisation my first time for a lot of things is slowly approaching..........*looks at the end of May on the calender.......dies from shyness overload*


----------



## Hewge (Apr 16, 2015)

Naesaki gonna get himself some *D*


----------



## Sacred-Soul (Apr 16, 2015)

I confess I am SUPER excited to get my first tatoo on staurday and to go shoping on sunday! (Sorry mor possible misspellings!)


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 16, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Naesaki gonna get himself some *D*



>w< Potentially......maybe..........I dunno..............very likely...........*faints*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

There is this nerdy super cute guy with blonde hair, brown eyes and OMG, I've been crushing on him for awhile now. I've thought about asking him out, but holy shit I'd probably get shot down. If girls are any indication, I don't think my game will translate to the same sex.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> There is this nerdy super cute guy with blonde hair, brown eyes and OMG, I've been crushing on him for awhile now. I've thought about asking him out, but holy shit I'd probably get shot down. If girls are any indication, I don't think my game will translate to the same sex.



You don't know unless you try and the worse that will happen is you get turned down, it will be a bummer but at least you plucked up the courage and tried.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

I like how the first thing I learned from the FAQ here is "there are more straight people here than anything else", but all the most vocal people in this thread are either gay or bisexual.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I like how the first thing I learned from the FAQ here is "there are more straight people here than anything else", but all the most vocal people in this thread are either gay or bisexual.



Huh...dont remember seeing that in the faq..


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

The idea of personally using an exclamation point at the end of sentence hurts my soul.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because it's physically impossible to get head while getting fucked by the same person.



I am very flexible.



Astrium said:


> I like how the first thing I learned from the FAQ here is "there are more straight people here than anything else", but all the most vocal people in this thread are either gay or bisexual.



I'm just a little flexible.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> The idea of personally using an exclamation point at the end of sentence hurts my soul.



*looks at my siggy, eyes dart*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> this dream was a result of me sleeping in and missing my morning class.



Those dreams suck.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> The idea of personally using an exclamation point at the end of sentence hurts my soul.



Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> The idea of personally using an exclamation point at the end of sentence hurts my soul.



"Exclamation marks? Fuck that noise!"


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, you guys can use them. The idea of me being anything but monotone seems like a crazy one.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

I love me some exclamation points and interrobangs


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

interrobangs?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> interrobangs?


When the FBI is interrogating you by banging you. Quite genius, actually.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

People who abuse the ellipsis are so annoying.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

That sweet hot FBI sex. And yes interrobangs! The best punctuation that I'm sure you can type on an iPhone but I don't know how.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Ha! Just realized amiir is gonna be pissed that he missed all this



You said it. Now I shall imprison every single one of you in my dungeon and do horrible things to your puny, weak, mortal little bodies. Punishment is imminent. I shall violently insert my book in your bookshelves

Goddamit guys! Reading through these 15 or so pages (*FIFTEEN*) I had a lot of things to say. How can I show my awesomeness if I miss all good chances to express my extremely important, absolute and highest opinions? So many occasions... Oh well, fuck it! Ain't no use in crying over spilled milk

I'm happy you people went (relatively) easy with Sylox about the whole talk you had. You showed great humor and maturity in the process. I know I laughed my ass off on more than one occasion. You may have bashed him here and there a little but nothing of what you said was ill willed. At the end of the day you've also given sound advice, and Sylox took it well too. I have taken a liking to all of you


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 16, 2015)

...excuse me?...Sylox do we...need to have...a talk? Thats it...meet me in that dark...alley...at...six...we're gonna fite on this...ur goin down...

...and Amiir we cant even this your valuable and most highly important opinions either, another blow :V


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Amiir said:


> You said it. Now I shall imprison every single one of you in my dungeon and do horrible things to your puny, weak, mortal little bodies. Punishment is imminent. I shall violently insert my book in your bookshelves
> 
> Goddamit guys! Reading through these 15 or so pages (*FIFTEEN*) I had a lot of things to say. How can I show my awesomeness if I miss all good chances to express my extremely important, absolute and highest opinions? So many occasions... Oh well, fuck it! Ain't no use in crying over spilled milk
> 
> I'm happy you people went (relatively) easy with Sylox about the whole talk you had. You showed great humor and maturity in the process. I know I laughed my ass off on more than one occasion. You may have bashed him here and there a little but nothing of what you said was ill willed. At the end of the day you've also given sound advice, and Sylox took it well too. I have taken a liking to all of you



so since you've taken a liking to us all...can we leave the dungeon now?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 16, 2015)

*since, you pleb! Everyone leaves the dungeon except you for grammatical error


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> *since, you pleb! Everyone leaves the dungeon except you for grammatical error



I fixed it dangit!  i shall leave this dungeon and have my freedom!


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I fixed it dangit!  i shall leave this dungeon and have my freedom!



*eye glint* But Devil, you already left the dungeon ages ago


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> *eye glint* But Devil, you already left the dungeon ages ago



*gasps*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> *gasps*



Now you're in mine.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Noooo!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Noooo!



Mwahahahaha


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Get yo scaly ass to the dentist! It can hurt like hell but feeling afterwards is great, though don't do what I did and refuse anaesthetic, did that for when I had my teeth cleaned and a filling put in, well it didn't hurt until he was cleaning in between my teeth and in my gums, it was mostly just uncomfortable, especially my tooth was being drilled so the filling could be put in, only way I could describe it is if someone was forcing something really cold and pushing it against the tooth.
> 
> And that probably didn't help at all xD



0 n0  oh hell naw


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People who abuse the ellipsis are so annoying.


I like them. It makes simple posts..._edgier_.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

I use ellipsis to show how, irl, I trail off in my speech...


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

I've seen a complaint about ellipsis, and another about exclamation marks... Would they prefer everything is typed plainly? That would just be weird...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I use ellipsis to show how, irl, I trail off in my speech...



^ Exactly this.

Also, I tend to talk quite slowly and pause to think and the ellipsis show this. ~


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 16, 2015)

Is there no love for the m-dash?


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

since we're already in the confession thread... english grammar and such gets me _right excited_.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Those dreams suck.


it's okay, they were just playing guitar today. can live without that


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> since we're already in the confession thread... english grammar and such gets me _right excited_.



I confess to this too. ^^


----------



## Amiir (Apr 16, 2015)

Fine, you can leave my dungeon now that I finished abusing you. My obelisk was starting to feel sore anyway


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I confess to this too. ^^



i need to get me a nice big grammar and punctuation bible next time i happen upon a book store... so i can take it home and bring it to bed.


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> since we're already in the confession thread... english grammar and such gets me _right excited_.


Yours doesn't seem to get Bigger when it needs to, though...


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 16, 2015)

I confess I could probably benefit from caring more about my grammar and spelling.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Luki said:


> Yours doesn't seem to get Bigger when it needs to, though...



_just what exactly are you implying?_


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> _just what exactly are you implying?_


It looks fine, but it seems a bit too small...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

I confess that I like to put shampoo up my nose and blow bubbles with my nostrils.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Luki said:


> It looks fine, but it seems a bit too small...



plz *this isnt even my final form*


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> plz *this isnt even my final form*


What's the point of artificial enhancements if the performance is the same ~


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Luki said:


> What's the point of artificial enhancements if the performance is the same ~



you will never break me


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Die Grammar Nazi DIE!!!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 16, 2015)

^^^Nein!

...and on a related note I confess Im a logophile, aswell as a nyctophile.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 16, 2015)

I confess I sometimes make racist and antisemitic remarks. It happens when I hear in the news that bad deeds have been done by either someone who's not of my same skin color or by them israelians. But I quickly realize that I'm generalizing and how truly stupid racism and antisemitism are. It's just that when I hear certain things, my anger briefly overshadows my reason and I momentarily forget what's right. Besides, the category to which I belong, whether national or ethnic, ain't exempt from having done horrible things either. This really is the usual ''I'm holier than you'' game so many people have played and still like to play. Hipocrisy reigns in it


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Everybody is a lil bit racist.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I confess Im a logophile, aswell as a nyctophile.



Oh I like the dark too, with occasional bits of fear tho... I guess I'm a pluviophile too. As long as the rain isn't too heavy I don't mind getting out and get a little wet


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Everybody is a lil bit racist.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RovF1zsDoeM


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

not to sound like some emo wannabe poet, but i'm happiest when it rains.  like it just instantly brightens my mood.


----------



## BRN (Apr 16, 2015)

Thread has degraded so very far :c


----------



## Amiir (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Everybody is a lil bit racist.



True, and there ain't no shame in it. Of course, only as long as we're talking about a few harmless prejudices here and there and *just* that.
Bio that song's glorious. ''Everyone stop being so PC''. Damn right. It sums up my feelings exactly


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RovF1zsDoeM



Avenue Q is awesome!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Avenue Q is awesome!



Heheh it sure is. ^^


----------



## Luki (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> not to sound like some emo wannabe poet, but i'm happiest when it rains.  like it just instantly brightens my mood.


Honestly, hot weather is overated. Feeling cold beats feeling hot and sweaty any day ~

I'm at my happiest in chilly, overcast days.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Luki said:


> Honestly, hot weather is overated. Feeling cold beats feeling hot and sweaty any day ~
> 
> I'm at my happiest in chilly, overcast days.



well on the heat thing, we must differ.. i like my warmth
reptiles and such


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mhm...
Personally, I prefer cold weather.
Though, I do like being able to smell the sexy musk of hot guys in the summer with their shirts off.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 16, 2015)

My favorite weather, a warm, slightly overcast day where the wind is blowing just right so I can smell the salty sea air coming up from the coast.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbfgVEk-mxQ


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

Who knew that a train can wreck into a train wreck like this thread


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> My favorite weather, a warm, slightly overcast  day where the wind is blowing just right so I can smell the salty sea  air coming up from the coast.



this this this
plus a comfy rain


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Who knew that a train can wreck into a train wreck like this thread



*Tank Engine


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 16, 2015)

I actually don't like to party. I hate them.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I actually don't like to party. I hate them.



Same. <3


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> this this this
> plus a comfy rain




One of those light, misty rains is ok with me.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

when it storms and gets all dark and the rain is rolling down the street in sheets, i sit on the porch swing and pretend i'm on a boat.  :x


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of cupcakes.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> when it storms and gets all dark and the rain is rolling down the street in sheets, i sit on the porch swing and pretend i'm on a boat.  :x



.....I would totally do that too. But I ain't takin no walks in heavy rain. Taking a walk in a light mist on a hot, breezy day though <3


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm not a big fan of cupcakes.



For once, I can agree with you. c:


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm not a big fan of cupcakes.


U wot m8
I had a friend who hated cake and ice cream. The birthday party struggle was real.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

people who don't like cupcakes need a long sit in time-out
cupcakes are the shit, bro
cupcakes for life


----------



## Amiir (Apr 16, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I actually don't like to party. I hate them.



Parties can be great. It mostly depends on the company


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

The anime club at the college I do PSEO at has the greatest bake sales. They like to mix soda into icing for their cupcakes. I always buy their amazing cupcakes. They also have wicked brownies.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have 4 chocolate cupcakes in my kitchen right now *breaks a pool stick in half and throws it in the center of the room* have at it..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

I like bar hoppin' does that count as partying?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 16, 2015)

I was hoping my comment would spark philia confessions and get my thread shut down :V

Hehe, but pluviophilia is cool, too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I was hoping my comment would spark philia confessions and get my thread shut down :V
> 
> Hehe, but pluviophilia is cool, too.




I tried to google that... and if I'm not mistaken, it's a fetish for rain?


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 16, 2015)

As a desert lizard, I love the rain.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 16, 2015)

I confess that I'm a vaguely religious person.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I tried to google that... and if I'm not mistaken, it's a fetish for rain?



-phile is Greek for 'lover of' and not always a fetish you furry fuck! :V( (<3))


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> -phile is Greek for 'lover of' and not always a fetish you furry fuck! :V( (<3))


Audiophile? Not bad, means someone who loves to get the highest sound quality possible. Pedophile? Very bad, means someone who likes to touch kids. 
-phile is one of those double meaning words, leading to awkward moments. Ah, the joy of the English language.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

~Visualizing fetish for rain~


Laying under the rain naked, fapping hard as you can.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> ~Visualizing fetish for rain~
> 
> 
> Laying under the rain naked, fapping hard as you can.



i confess that's kind of appealing


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> i confess that's kind of appealing



if i did that, i'd get sick unfortunately. but you're right, that does sound kind of nice


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 16, 2015)

*inserts list of decent philias and watches Mara pervert them all*


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 16, 2015)

On a more serious note, my parents finally got me a keyboard.
A very expensive keyboard <.>
A professional keyboard!
To me, a piano beginner!

That thing scares me, to be honest.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 16, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> On a more serious note, my parents finally got me a keyboard.
> A very expensive keyboard <.>
> A professional keyboard!
> To me, a piano beginner!
> ...



 Pianos are the best!

 Good luck.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

Apparently there is a storm heading for my house. The news said it had golfball sized hail


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like god wants to play snowball fight with you


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Currently having a panic attack and crying my eyes out.
I feel terrible and I wasn't even the one at fault for what happened.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> what happened.



Please elaborate, if you can.  If not, I completely understand.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Apparently there is a storm heading for my house. The news said it had golfball sized hail



You live in Texas...

That means...

_I'm next_


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Please elaborate, if you can.  If not, I completely understand.



I'll message you.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Currently having a panic attack and crying my eyes out.
> I feel terrible and I wasn't even the one at fault for what happened.



You okay? Need a hug? *Hugs*

On an unrelated note, play practice was a train wreck today. Thank Xenu we're done after this weekend.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> You live in Texas...
> 
> That means...
> 
> _I'm next_



I dunno Eggy.
It seems pretty calm here.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You okay? Need a hug? *Hugs*
> 
> On an unrelated note, play practice was a train wreck today. Thank Xenu we're done after this weekend.




*Hugs back*
I messaged you.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 16, 2015)

Hang in there, Samandriel.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 16, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> You live in Texas...
> 
> That means...
> 
> _I'm next_



It was actually heading towards Oklahoma. 

(If you look at the pictures, I was facing south)


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> It was actually heading towards Oklahoma.
> 
> (If you look at the pictures, I was facing south)


Oh, good. I looked at the forecasts when you posted that and we're only getting thunderstorms here this weekend. Poor Oklahomans, though.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Hang in there, Samandriel.



Thank you,thankfully I'm getting everything straightened out and the person was very understanding and saw too that the other person who caused this was the one at fault and not me.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hope everything's going okay Sam


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Hope everything's going okay Sam



Yeah it is now,better then I thought.
Thank you. â™¥


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Yeah it is now,better then I thought.
> Thank you. â™¥



Glad things are getting better for you, whatever went on.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Glad things are getting better for you, whatever went on.


Thank you. â™¥


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Yeah it is now,better then I thought.
> Thank you. â™¥



Hey I'm glad you feel better. c:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sometime I would like to think Condoms are used to protect the dick from the vagina rather than the other way around. Ferment your dick with your own cum sounds oddly appealing to me XD


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sometime I would like to think Condoms are used to protect the dick from the vagina rather than the other way around. Ferment your dick with your own cum sounds oddly appealing to me XD



Can confirm, it's not.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sometime I would like to think Condoms are used to protect the dick from the vagina rather than the other way around.* Ferment your dick with your own cum sounds oddly appealing to me XD*



Gee, I think you've created a new fetish! :O


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sometime I would like to think Condoms are used to protect the dick from the vagina rather than the other way around. Ferment your dick with your own cum sounds oddly appealing to me XD


Well, I mean, it works both ways

I told my friend's older cousin once, who had just made a disparaging gay joke, that you get just as much AIDS from a woman who has it, and he came back with, "Well, it sounds a hell of a lot better to say you got AIDS bangin' a chick than it does to say you got it takin' it up the butt."

I replied, "That's an opinion," and walked away. 

Unrelated confession, by the way. I know that condoms don't effectively protect against AIDS...  but now you do, too!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Can confirm, it's not.



Good to hear because there is this dude on Skype where he shared that he's going to bed with a guy soon and was contemplating to wear condom or not. He's aware that they're both virgins.

Him telling me that he's a virgin triggered me. I told him to wear a condom little did he knows that I told him that because I don't want anything touching his dick except my mouth


----------



## Astrium (Apr 16, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Well, I mean, it works both ways
> 
> I told my friend's older cousin once, who had just made a disparaging gay joke, that you get just as much AIDS from a woman who has it, and he came back with, "Well, it sounds a hell of a lot better to say you got AIDS bangin' a chick than it does to say you got it takin' it up the butt."
> 
> ...



A little background before I make this joke: apparently in the '80s, AIDS was referred to as 4-H disease for the four groups of people most at risk (homosexuals, hemophiliacs, Haitians, and heroin addicts). So the gay community had this little joke.

"What's the hardest part about getting AIDS?"

"Convincing your parents you're Haitian."


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Hey I'm glad you feel better. c:



Thank you very much.  uwu;


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 16, 2015)

This stress is getting too heavy.

I almost punched somebody.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> This stress is getting too heavy.
> 
> I almost punched somebody.


I feel you on that. I stared at the floor for thirty minutes straight because I just couldn't function.

Always important to focus on the end goal. I've found that that at least helps me here and there.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

I just need a hug.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just need a hug.



Big burr hugs, buddy...


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just need a hug.



*hugs tight* dont know what happened, but  hope you're doing okay


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just need a hug.



*hugs*

We're here for yah, bro.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> *hugs tight* dont know what happened, but  hope you're doing okay



Nothing's wrong yet, but my bottled emotions want to lead me to some kind of outburst. I won't let that happen again. Need a mini-vent.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Nothing's wrong yet, but my bottled emotions want to lead me to some kind of outburst. I won't let that happen again. Need a mini-vent.



go right ahead and vent. we'll listen


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 17, 2015)

*hugs* Always listening.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

*Overwhelmed with forum love* 

Too tired to ventpost; sleeping.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> *Overwhelmed with forum love*
> 
> Too tired to ventpost; sleeping.



In this place there are a lot of ventilation duct... Pick mine! Pick mine!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Take your time. Vent when you're up and awake. Night


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

I randomly will get in the mood for yiffing sometimes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I randomly will get in the mood for yiffing sometimes



Real life or Online?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Real life or Online?



eh, im always anxious for real life action, but thats cause im still a virgin. online, only sometimes. depends in what mood im in. like right now, im playing skyrim, so any sexual needs vanish when i play that game, cause...well its addicting as fuck still


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> eh, im always anxious for real life action, but thats cause im still a virgin. online, only sometimes. depends in what mood im in. like right now, im playing skyrim, so any sexual needs vanish when i play that game, cause...well its addicting as fuck still




Still having your virginity is wonderful. *Tears of Joy*


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Still having your virginity is wonderful. *Tears of Joy*



I'm glad I still have it too  im waiting for the day when I can lose it to someone I really care about..and they know who they are..


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I'm glad I still have it too  im waiting for the day when I can lose it to someone I really care about..and they know who they are..



Oh my god, that's so adorably romantic.  <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 17, 2015)

I spent $750 on a soundbar and subwoofer for a $200 TV. But the sound is awessooooooome!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> I spent $750 on a soundbar and subwoofer for a $200 TV.



It was Bose, wasn't it...


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

whats a soundbar?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> whats a soundbar?



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=sound+bar


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=sound+bar



*eyes glisten at shiny tech*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> I spent $750 on a soundbar and subwoofer for a $200 TV. But the sound is awessooooooome!



>3< I used to sell those. Subwoofers is a weird furry word. Woof woof.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> >3< I used to sell those. Subwoofers is a weird furry word. Woof woof.



Woop woop


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Being a virgin is awesome. No worries about getting a girl pregnant or an STD and I'm not tied down to anyone. But damn, it sucks not having somebody to help you with your "needs".


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Handjobs are STD free


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Woop woop



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbA5tcB9_Z8


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, but I want a handjob from somebody I love, not from some dude I met in a bar. Casual sex isn't my thing.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> >3< I used to sell those. Subwoofers is a weird furry word. Woof woof.



Wub Wub.




Sylox said:


> Yeah, but I want a handjob from somebody I love, not from some dude I met in a bar. Casual sex isn't my thing.



ThisThisThisThisThis

Of course, I'm asexual...so yeah.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

I love casual sex.


Also... Woop woop


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah, but I want a handjob from somebody I love, not from some dude I met in a bar. Casual sex isn't my thing.



You're straight, right?

Handjobs will be a rare treat for you then.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

okay, quick opinion, bout to play skyrim again. argonian or khajit? im gonna play as a female


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You're straight, right?
> 
> Handjobs will be a rare treat for you then.



No, I'm bi. You thought I was straight all of this time?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> okay, quick opinion, bout to play skyrim again. argonian or khajit? im gonna play as a female



Scalies suck.  :V

PC edition, I hope?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No, I'm bi. You thought I was straight all of this time?



I thought you were gay.



MarkOfBane said:


> Scalies suck. :V



Where is Maugryph when you need him


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I thought you were gay.



Even after his rant about buttsex?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> okay, quick opinion, bout to play skyrim again. argonian or khajit? im gonna play as a female



 I liked the Argonian for the disease resistance and the slightly higher restoration points. But Khajits make great thieves and have +15 damage with just their claws. (I love killing people so easy right out of Helgen.)


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Scalies suck.  :V
> 
> PC edition, I hope?



nope console guy. ps3


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No, I'm bi. You thought I was straight all of this time?



I figured you were Bi, i just didnt pursue the matter. To each their own


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I thought you were gay.



Nahh...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I can't get butt sex off my mind thanks to you all.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I can't get butt sex off my mind thanks to you all.



 Sure, Jan.



Sylox said:


> Nahh...



You're LGBT though, brother.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> nope console guy. ps3



Awwww...no can haz mods.  ;(


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I can't get butt sex off my mind thanks to you all.



http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Surprise_e9f07c_409698.jpg


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I can't get butt sex off my mind thanks to you all.



looks like our job here...is done


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> looks like our job here...is done



All credit goes to me XD


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, my skyrim character shall be Anita, the assassin, archer, frost spell casting, dagger and axe weilding khajitt!


----------



## Hewge (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Okay, my skyrim character shall be Anita, the assassin, archer, frost spell casting, dagger and axe weilding khajitt!



Now go draw, or commission porn of her!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, but I'll be a top because I could never bottom. Bottoming is for punk bitches and I'm not punk bitch.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Now go draw, or commission porn of her!



woah woah....lets not rush this XD


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah, but I'll be a top because I could never bottom. Bottoming is for punk bitches and I'm not punk bitch.



you hear that mika?! sylox called you a punk bitch. *hides behind couch and watches the battle unfurl*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah, but I'll be a top because I could never bottom. Bottoming is for punk bitches and I'm not punk bitch.




Ever heard of Power Bottom?

Edit: You don't know the pain of being top unless you read this https://u18chan.com/gc/topic/1356064 (NSFW)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Actually, bottoming takes a certain amount of toughness. Ever bottomed before, Sylox? (Oh right XD)

So the people afraid of it are actually just pussy ass bitches who can't take a little bit of hurt. Cum at me, bro. :V


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ever heard of Power Bottom?
> 
> Edit: You don't know the pain of being top unless you read this https://u18chan.com/gc/topic/1356064 (NSFW)



well what is this? a new furry comic for me to read *puts on reading glass and sips some water* smashing...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Well damn, that was...hot as fuck.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well damn, that was...hot as fuck.



Good. Now bend over and show the sweet spot


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

wow...im usually not one to like dinosaurs...but that was kinda hot


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Maybe another time. I'm going to bed.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

night sylox!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Goodnight party people


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess my confession is that I was super excited to read through this thread and it didn't disappoint


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess to being exhausted. I've worked 32 hours in the last 48 and I have to work 8 more 6 hours from now. :C Weekend can't come soon enough.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah, but I'll be a top because I could never bottom. Bottoming is for punk bitches and I'm not punk bitch.



Dude didn't you have an issue last night where you didn't know where a female's clit was or whatever,you're a virgin you really have no place to judge.
Bottoming is fantastic,there's a sense of domination in a way if you ask me,like yeah I want that person to do that to me while I lay here and enjoy it and there's nothing they can fucking do about it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like I'm gonna Hibernate for a very long time XD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Looks like I'm gonna Hibernate for a very long time XD



Don't forget to do the bear thing and eat a bunch of pine cones and stuff so you don't need to use the bathroom during the long hard months ahead.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess to being exhausted. I've worked 32 hours in the last 48 and I have to work 8 more 6 hours from now. :C Weekend can't come soon enough.



goddamn that sucks


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I confess to being exhausted. I've worked 32 hours in the last 48 and I have to work 8 more 6 hours from now. :C Weekend can't come soon enough.



Oh damn! Garth what do you do?

And also I confess that getting my first "this" just made my night


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Oh damn! Garth what do you do?
> 
> And also I confess that getting my first "this" just made my night



Surgical Technician.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup that makes sense I'm immediately figured it had to be medical related. That should be my life shortly once I pass my boards, bring on the 12 hour days!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

If I landed in a hospital, I'd want Garth to help operate on me.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Garth can stick his finger in my ass any day
or w.e he does during surgery


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

What the hell did I miss last night? o___O


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> What the hell did I miss last night? o___O



same ol' same ol', i'm sure


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> same ol' same ol', i'm sure



Seems like it, though a couple posts did raise my eyebrows for a change


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Seems like it, though a couple post did raise my eyebrows for a change



usin' a forum is like bein' a bug floatin' in a clogged toilet.  stinks more and more every day, and no matter how many times people flush it to get it moving, all that ever really happens is the same old shit cycling around and around... but from the bug's perspective, them flushes still seem pretty exciting.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> usin' a forum is like bein' a bug floatin' in a clogged toilet.  stinks more and more every day, and no matter how many times people flush it to get it moving, all that ever really happens is the same old shit cycling around and around... but from the bug's perspective, them flushes still seem pretty exciting.



As time goes on you slowly become more and more immune to the things you see here, that whether its new or old oddly becomes irrelevant


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> As time goes on you slowly become more and more immune to the things you see here, that whether its new or old oddly becomes irrelevant



that's the effect of you gradually dying from the shit fumes :U


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> that's the effect of you gradually dying from the shit fumes :U



Nuuuu!! Thats a terrible way to go! D: save me Uncle Gator! :V


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Nuuuu!! Thats a terrible way to go! D: save me Uncle Gator! :V



grab my pants!  i will fly you to safety.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> grab my pants!  i will fly you to safety.



Wait......since when have you been able to fly........?


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Wait......since when have you been able to fly........?



...  :I  i wasn't counting on you making that realization so quickly.

*slinks back into the swamp*

this never happened.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> ...  :I  i wasn't counting on you making that realization so quickly.
> 
> *slinks back into the swamp*
> 
> this never happened.



The visualisation of this moment in my head, I can't even.......I'm dying here.....xD

http://www.gifbin.com/bin/102011/1319738930_homer_simpson_hides_in_hedge.gif this gif is highly appropriate to the visualisation


----------



## Astrium (Apr 17, 2015)

Waking up every morning and reading through five pages of this thread has made me decide to just stop sleeping altogether.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Waking up every morning and reading through five pages of this thread has made me decide to just stop sleeping altogether.



I get that same inkling but at the same time, sleep is good!


----------



## BRN (Apr 17, 2015)

My libido is hot, but nobody's interesting me. Where are the attractive, no strings attached, drinking buddies? I wanna make fun of porn and drunkenly make out. Xenogon is a poor substitute.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

BRN said:


> My libido is hot, but nobody's interesting me. Where are the attractive, no strings attached, drinking buddies? I wanna make fun of porn and drunkenly make out. Xenogon is a poor substitute.



Annnnnnd this just won the thread for the day (IMHO at least)


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 17, 2015)

I faved an art with a throbbing 4 ft penis because the hot lady had nice tits.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 17, 2015)

All things considered â€” I'd really rather watch the world burn.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

I donâ€™t want to set the world on fire
I just want to start
A flame in your heart


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've realized I have a really adaptable personality. I can be a loner, who could spend months alone without a care in the world or someone who's popular who basically showers everyone with as much attention as they give me. I've been able to cut the closest people out of my life without a single regret because I felt they weren't putting effort into the relationship whereas I can openly accept anyone into my life. I don't care about your opinions, your looks, your religion, your sexual orientation, ect. I'm adaptable because I just don't care whether it effects me or not. It all depends on if I feel like it at the moment.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I just woke up to a nice plate of pancakes, OJ and bacon. Get on my level.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I just woke up to a nice plate of pancakes, OJ and bacon. Get on my level.



I woke up with my dog on top of me


----------



## Astrium (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess that 90% of the reason I hang around the "Rants and Raves" section is to read Red's comments.

PLEASE DON'T LEAVE US RED.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

People say Forum Games are fun, but I honestly have more fun reading the Rants & Raves section at times.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

I like argueing on the interweb


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I woke up with my dog on top of me



This is my morning every morning.  Pitbulls are bed hogs.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

My Russian Blue would always jump in my bed and stare at me when I sleep, so when I woke up I'd be looking at him right in my face. He was an awesome cat.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> My Russian Blue would always jump in my bed and stare at me when I sleep, so when I woke up I'd be looking at him right in my face. He was an awesome cat.


I'm not a cat person but those Russian Blue's are a beautiful animal, the ones with teal colored eyes are striking.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess that I bought Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I donâ€™t want to set the world on fire
> I just want to start
> A flame in your heart



Dammit, you're making me want to play fallout again


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that I bought Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare.



Lol it any good?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 17, 2015)

I threatened to staple a prop to someone's forehead.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Dammit, you're making me want to play fallout again



*rubs hands together* good! good! good! muahahahaha! because fallout is awesome


In other news got a really cryptic, disturbing and creepy note on FA in the past 20minutes, whoever it was blocked me instantly but the whole vibe was a "So you are one of them now?" type of thing and I'm just like WTF? o___o what am I now?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> *rubs hands together* good! good! good! muahahahaha! because fallout is awesome
> 
> 
> In other news got a really cryptic, disturbing and creepy note on FA in the past 20minutes, whoever it was blocked me instantly but the whole vibe was a "So you are one of them now?" type of thing and I'm just like WTF? o___o what am I now?



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah, but I'll be a top because I could never bottom. Bottoming is for punk bitches and I'm not punk bitch.



And you're an ignorant bigot cunt if you say something like that


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah, but I'll be a top because I could never bottom. Bottoming is for punk bitches and I'm not punk bitch.



GL topping anyone with that attitude lel


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Amiir said:


> And you're an ignorant bigot cunt if you say something like that



How is this even bigoted or ignorant? I don't want a dick stuck in me.




Schwimmwagen said:


> GL topping anyone with that attitude lel



Whatever


----------



## Amiir (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> How is this even bigoted or ignorant? I don't want a dick stuck in me.



If you don't then was it necessary to insult those who do like it? Insulting people who haven't done anything to you to deserve these words is indeed bigoted and ignorant, other than disrespectful 

Your attitude is _really_ starting to make me suspect that deep inside you symphatize with the idea of taking it in the butt. But you're ashamed of it, perhaps you see it as not-manly and are trying to convince others but more importantly yourself that you really don't like anal. Look we're all ass loving fags here anyway so you can just be yourself on this blasted site no problem. Assuming my assumption is correct.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> How is this even bigoted or ignorant? I don't want a dick stuck in me.



Sylox man, come on, how long have you been at this? :/


----------



## BRN (Apr 17, 2015)

Amiir said:


> If you don't then was it necessary to insult those who do like it? Insulting people who haven't done anything to you to deserve these words is indeed bigoted and ignorant, other than disrespectful
> 
> Your attitude is _really_ starting to make me suspect that deep inside you symphatize with the idea of taking it in the butt. But you're ashamed of it, perhaps you see it as not-manly and are trying to convince others but more importantly yourself that you really don't like anal. Look we're all ass loving fags here anyway so you can just be yourself on this blasted site no problem. Assuming my assumption is correct.



you should probably stop, and take a look back at this tomorrow

I mean, I sympathise with your feelings about what he said but you're actually being the more offensive party


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I confess that I bought Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare.



You make me sick.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 17, 2015)

BRN said:


> I mean, I sympathise with your feelings about what he said but you're actually being the more offensive party



If you say so, but believe me when I say my assumption is not meant to be provocative or offensive in any way. I sincerely have this suspicion. He can be open about it here, with us


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 17, 2015)

cats or something


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess I make too many excuses for myself.
Editor: Let's just face it, I'm unhappy with what I perceive to be the quality of the education I'm receiving, and with the little effort I'm putting in educating myself to counter that.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm really bad when it comes to RPG's. Not bad as in suck at playing, but bad as in I become a huge perfectionist. The more customization an rpg offers, the more I want to tweak and change every single stat I have. If I make a character, and I don't like how they look, even though I put 10 hours into the game, I'll start ALL over again and make a new character. I choose a weapon but realize that weapon is no good, I'll restart my progress. Put in the wrong experience points? Restart. One time I put in 20 hours in a game, but because I was confused on what to do with him, I just restarted it and tried to find better ways to make it new, even though I didnt need to.

I do this with Skyrim, Fallout 3, and Minecraft...maybe its just me being anxious for a new elder scrolls game and a fallout game. It could also be my ocd and that when I game, I like everything to be organized and perfect...Im tempted to restart my Skyrim playthrough right now, even though i did nothing wrong. I just picked up a weapon I didnt want...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> cats or something



I've never been a cat person, but the two cats we had dropped on us have a special place in my heart


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

My food stamps card arrived today.
I am happy.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I do this with Skyrim, Fallout 3, and Minecraft...maybe its just me being anxious for a new elder scrolls game and a fallout game. It could also be my ocd and that when I game, *I like everything to be organized and perfect*...



This so much! Like, I always hate it when some mission items remain in my inventory forever even after I complete the quest to which they're related. Thank you for obstructing my inventory with useless shit, game. Now that I think about it there are a LOT of unremovable ''essential'' items in Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 17, 2015)

i guess i had been thinking about the things i had done/wanted to do to myself last night because i had a dream of beating myself with a shoe in front of a group of people, then collapsing and vomiting and lying in the vomit

and it felt kind of good


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

RedSavage hasn't been gone lone and I already miss her


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> RedSavage hasn't been gone lone and I already miss her



Her name was crossed out when I saw her profile. She banned or something?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i guess i had been thinking about the things i had done/wanted to do to myself last night because i had a dream of beating myself with a shoe in front of a group of people, then collapsing and vomiting and lying in the vomit
> 
> and it felt kind of good


I honestly don't know if I have a clear reaction to this or not.



Kinharia said:


> RedSavage hasn't been gone lone and I already miss her


Don't worry, she's okay, and she'll be back eventually.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Her name was crossed out when I saw her profile. She banned or something?



A temp ban if I am correct.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> A temp ban if I am correct.



ah okay. it guess it was from that thread in the rants and raves section


----------



## Amiir (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> A temp ban if I am correct.



This is what Red must be like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Liu6sEJPd4A


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

This is starting to turn into a RedSavage fanclub thread >>

*takes out a shittily black markered sign saying "Red, we miss you!"*


----------



## Amiir (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> This is starting to turn into a RedSavage fanclub thread >>
> 
> *takes out a shittily black markered sign saying "Red, we miss you!"*



Don't worry, _she'll be back_. 

Red, if you're reading this you better come back quick 'cause I want to see how that story you have going on on the comic thread progresses


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess that I'm purposely leaving FA up at work on my iPad so my coworker who I believe is a furry sees it lol


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Someone got temp-banned?
Heh I thought I was the only one that got that kind of thing


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

I think my parents came home early and heard me and my girlfriend doing the naughty

she was _very _loud

._____.'


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I think my parents came home early and heard me and my girlfriend doing the naughty
> 
> she was _very _loud
> 
> ._____.'



Embarrassing doesn't even begin to describe that situation


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Embarrassing doesn't even begin to describe that situation



I'm too afraid to go downstairs, pls help

I just hope my dad is proud at least


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm too afraid to go downstairs, pls help
> 
> I just hope my dad is proud at least



I wish I could xD either you suck it up and head downstairs or you both just cuddle up and nap/sleep for while. :3


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Amiir said:


> If you don't then was it necessary to insult those who do like it? Insulting people who haven't done anything to you to deserve these words is indeed bigoted and ignorant, other than disrespectful
> 
> Your attitude is _really_ starting to make me suspect that deep inside you symphatize with the idea of taking it in the butt. But you're ashamed of it, perhaps you see it as not-manly and are trying to convince others but more importantly yourself that you really don't like anal. Look we're all ass loving fags here anyway so you can just be yourself on this blasted site no problem. Assuming my assumption is correct.



You'd be wrong Amiir, totally wrong.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You'd be wrong Amiir, totally wrong.



Sylox, please. :l


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Well then he shouldn't have brought it up. It's my opinion, enough busting my balls about it. Grow some thicker skin!

END OF DISCUSSION


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Lets all take a deep breath and eat some cupcakes *offers chocolate cupcakes*


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Lets all take a deep breath and eat some cupcakes *offers chocolate cupcakes*



I don't like cupcakes. /;w;/
Can I have toast instead? c:


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I don't like cupcakes. /;w;/
> Can I have toast instead? c:



*glares* i'd slap you for not liking cupcakes...but you're a good guy so I'll spare you *gives you toast*


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> *glares* i'd slap you for not liking cupcakes...but you're a good guy so I'll spare you *gives you toast*



*Is flattered* Thank ya o//o
*Rubs toast on feet*


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

What? I made that so you could eat it!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> What? I made that so you could eat it!



What is to say that I can't still eat it?


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess whenever I see Biochemiphy I think of this ------> https://sociorocketnewsen.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/bqs2dtzcyaa0xej.jpg?w=580&h=774


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm playing the piano instead of the Wii.
This is what I call progress.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

@biochemistry http://d22zlbw5ff7yk5.cloudfront.net/images/cm-39268-050cb463153f8a.jpeg


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I confess whenever I see Biochemiphy I think of this ------> https://sociorocketnewsen.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/bqs2dtzcyaa0xej.jpg?w=580&h=774



that creeps me out for some reason..


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I confess whenever I see Biochemiphy I think of this ------> https://sociorocketnewsen.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/bqs2dtzcyaa0xej.jpg?w=580&h=774



by christ...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I wish I could xD either you suck it up and head downstairs or you both just cuddle up and nap/sleep for while. :3



EVERYTHING TURNED OUT FINE

Or maybe they're merely pretending and they did hear after all ; _ ;

But there was nothing awkward so I guess its okay. I got wine out of it.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I confess whenever I see Biochemiphy I think of this ------> https://sociorocketnewsen.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/bqs2dtzcyaa0xej.jpg?w=580&h=774



What have you donneeeeee /;w;/


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

i dont think i can see thomas the train the same way after seeing that lol


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> i dont think i can see thomas the train the same way after seeing that lol



THOMAS THE TANK ENGINE

NOT THOMAS THE TRAIN

LITERALLY STALIN


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> THOMAS THE TANK ENGINE
> 
> NOT THOMAS THE TRAIN
> 
> LITERALLY STALIN



Thanks for doing that for me ~


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> THOMAS THE TANK ENGINE
> 
> NOT THOMAS THE TRAIN
> 
> LITERALLY STALIN



Well excuse me!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Well excuse me!



Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, Princess!


----------



## Zop (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know why, but one day I asked myself "If someone let loose all of the farts they would accumulate in a single lifetime, how high in the air would they be launched?"

My conclusion was an upper bound of 4.85 miles, assuming the farts behave as an ideal gas which undergoes an instantaneous adiabatic expansion. I also assumed no air resistance and 100% conversion of the energy of the farts into kinetic energy. Unfortunately, this distance was not enough to be launched into space. Correcting for inefficiencies, this number is also likely much lower. God I'm strange. Oh well.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Zop said:


> I don't know why, but one day I asked myself "If someone let loose all of the farts they would accumulate in a single lifetime, how high in the air would they be launched?"



Did you get that off of that show from Spike TV called "MANswers"?


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

Holy crap the opening of manswers was hilarious. *explosions!* *boobs!* *man stuff!* *beer that explodes!* *dude screaming manswers!*


----------



## Zop (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Did you get that off of that show from Spike TV called "MANswers"?


No, actually I had never heard of that show. It looks interesting though.


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

...i enjoy putting on makeup.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> ...i enjoy putting on makeup.



Awhhhh o//o
I did when I was younger c:


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> ...i enjoy putting on makeup.



Deep in the dark recesses of my demented past, I got pretty good at it.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

You enjoy wearing makeup? What's wrong with you?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You enjoy wearing makeup? What's wrong with you?



Absolutely nothing is wrong with him.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You enjoy wearing makeup? What's wrong with you?



Just because someone is different doesn't mean that something is wrong with them you little shit.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You enjoy wearing makeup? What's wrong with you?



They enjoy expressing themselves in a different manner and I'm quite sure they rock it.
There's nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> You enjoy wearing makeup? What's wrong with you?



Dammit Sylox, I wonder sometimes if you do this crap on purpose. ;o


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I didn't mean it like that, I'm just saying, why would a man want to dress up as a woman? Not judging, just weirded out.



Biochemiphy said:


> Dammit Sylox, I wonder sometimes if you do this crap on purpose. ;o



Not at all. BSing isn't something I'm about.


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

:I  it's art, brah

face art







...and i may also be a bit of a pervert


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Ohh so its face art, okay. I thought you were one of those guys who crossdress. Those people are...different.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> ...i enjoy putting on makeup.



It's so creative. 

Also, 500 pages bitches <3



Sylox said:


> Ohh so its face art, okay. I thought you were one of those guys who crossdress. Those people are...different.



 Is that a banana in your pocket, mister?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh so its face art, okay. I thought you were one of those guys who crossdress. Those people are...*different*.


They are literally different from someone who does not crossdress, yes, but I think it would be better for the sake of everyone not finding another reason to pick on you to stick to the word different, because I'm sure most people are quite aware of what you mean by "different."


...nope just read up you blew it.


Look, dude. Lemme level with you here. If you have that particular mindset of things, then I dunno, the world gave you a reason to believe those things. However, the fact that you have _yet_ to catch on that your perspective of the world is not one that is shared, and at times completely unappreciated by this particular forum of people, is rather stressful and at the least if you absolutely are not dicking around with this community you need to realize that when you express your particular brand of opinion, this community is NOT receptive to it.


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DVS_303kQ

cough cough


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh so its face art, okay. I thought you were one of those guys who crossdress. Those people are...different.



Sylox omg >:c


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Nobody is picking on anybody. Relax.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh so its face art, okay. I thought you were one of those guys who crossdress. Those people are...*different*.



DEAR CHRIST MAN.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Nobody is picking on anybody. Relax.



I respect you for voicing your opinions and sticking with them nomatter what people say to you, it's a very good personality trait
*when it's done right
*if you explained your opinions then I think people wouldn't think you were being mean. c:


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I didn't mean it like that, I'm just saying, why would a man want to dress up as a woman? Not judging, just weirded out.



Some people feel that they are or wish to be female, for some people it is a paraphilia, some people just do it, and some people are running away from something. (I have some experience with the last, which I have left behind.) I understand that can make some people uncomfortable. As for makeup, men wearing makeup is a thing. Straight people do wear cosmetics for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox check that link. ;3

(Actually Crossdressers are different...that's a cool thing though. Different things are wonderful)


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm a cross dresser Sylox. I wear makeup.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

I knew Kin would be in this convo at some point.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Look, dude. Lemme level with you here. If you have that particular mindset of things, then I dunno, the world gave you a reason to believe those things. However, the fact that you have _yet_ to catch on that your perspective of the world is not one that is shared, and at times completely unappreciated by this particular forum of people, is rather stressful and at the least if you absolutely are not dicking around with this community you need to realize that when you express your particular brand of opinion, this community is NOT receptive to it.



I have no incentive to fuck around with you all, so get that out of your head. I can't help that I'm closed minded and find things like that to be a bit weird. It is what it is. I don't think men should be wearing makeup TBH, but if you want to do it, do you. That said, I'm not going to tailor my opinions just so I can blow smoke up everyone's ass here. Not everyone is going to agree with you, so deal with it and get used to it. I'm more than happy to accept y'alls views and I'd be happy if you accepted mine.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 17, 2015)

i haven't been paying attention to the confessions thread much but so far all i've had to assume is that it's sylox saying something that makes everyone else think even lower of him

alright dude point missed. I'm not saying you have to tailor your opinions, but I'm also not going to accept them. Just as you have every right to reject mine, I do yours. Now, on the other hand, what are you going to do about that? There is nothing you can actually do if you see your own opinions as equally unwilling to change. 

You're actually using my own argument against me, when you are the one who is actively throwing your opinion out there and acting borderline confused when it is not accepted.

Let me put it this way. I'm fully aware that a group of conservative Christians will not appreciate my views on homosexuality, however I'm not going to assume that they're going to be super okay with me talking bout how much I love dicks, and be offended because SURPRISE I threw baseless cock love out there into the conservative cold. That's just...that's expecting people to do whatever conveniences you the most, which is not reasonable.
Just as you don't need to agree with us, you also don't need to feel obliged to put your two cents into every sociocultural topic.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I knew Kin would be in this convo at some point.



I am everywhere and I am nowhere


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I am everywhere and I am nowhere



I wanna see Kin in a dress.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I'm a cross dresser Sylox. I wear makeup.



What's your style?


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> What's your style?



Think 12 year old's first experience using the stuff


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

People accept my views IRL without reservations, so yeah, it's confusing that they're not accepted here and I stand by what I said, I just don't think men should wear makeup or dresses, nor do I think it's normal for a man to want to be a woman and vice versa. If any of you all want to take this convo to PM or somewhere else, then go ahead.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I'm a cross dresser Sylox. I wear makeup.



Why do you want to wear women's clothes?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I wanna see Kin in a dress.



I kinda do too. c:


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I'm a cross dresser Sylox. I wear makeup.



How dare you wear something that society has stated is only acceptable for women! I't almost like people think gender rolls are unfair and bigoted! :v


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People accept my views IRL without reservations, so yeah, it's confusing that they're not accepted here and I stand by what I said, I just don't think men should wear makeup or dresses, nor do I think it's normal for a man to want to be a woman and vice versa. If any of you all want to take this convo to PM or somewhere else, then go ahead.



We're real open here. I for one am perfectly accepting of you.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Think 12 year old's first experience using the stuff



 I was a bit goth. I tried for elegance.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Sylox check that link. ;3
> 
> (Actually Crossdressers are different...that's a cool thing though. Different things are wonderful)



I did and that's just wrong and not flattering at all.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People accept my views IRL without reservations, so yeah, it's confusing that they're not accepted here and I stand by what I said, I just don't think men should wear makeup or dresses, nor do I think it's normal for a man to want to be a woman and vice versa. If any of you all want to take this convo to PM or somewhere else, then go ahead.


People in my real life don't, so consider it a personal luxury that you have a society that supports you. That isn't universal. 

I'll give you your right to an opinion, but I also will not find it respectable to place the burden of your accepting your opinions on everyone else.

@trekkie; I think you're misunderstanding what I'm trying to say. Just as there is a need to accept contrasting opinions, those contrasting opinions must be aware that they are in fact contrasting opinions. The argument of having an open community is fine, but nobody here is actually entitled to a certain right that their opinion has. Sylox is out of place due to the fact that many disagree with him, or he uses a generalization that categorizes someone in the community, which in some regard transgresses the whole point of having a conceptually open community. If we let everyone express their opinion equally, then there will inherently be inequality and a lack of acceptance.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I did and that's just wrong and not flattering at all.



LOL. Actually, the style is a bit punk and loud. So I guess a conservative like you may see it as wrong. XD (The shirt was a friend's so it didn't fit me but she wanted to see how it would look with my skirt.)

Don't masturbate to me though, that's rude. :V


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Well okay, you don't have to accept it. Either way I really don't care.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Trust me, I'd rather look at MLP porn than jerk off to that pic...no offense.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Trust me, I'd rather look at MLP porn than jerk off to that pic...no offense.



;3 You're not making yourself look any better when you admit you've jerked off to pink ponies, Tex.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 You're not making yourself look any better when you admit you've jerked off to pink ponies, Tex.



Butters, please keep this up.
Sylox needs to be taught a lesson. >:ccc


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 You're not making yourself look any better when you admit you've jerked off to pink ponies, Tex.



TBH, I'd jerk to ponies before dat pic, too... just aint my thang (and neither are ponies).


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Meh leave Sylox alone. The guy wont change his views, do we agree with them? No of course not but don't be a dickhead to him.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> TBH, I'd jerk to ponies before dat pic, too... just aint my thang (and neither are ponies).



Does it make me a bad furry if I kinda confess I'm glad most people don't masturbate to my pictures? 

(I'm not from Generation Ass, you wippersnappers~)




Kinharia said:


> Meh leave Sylox alone. The guy wont change his views, do we agree with them? No of course not but don't be a dickhead to him.



Can't we tease him a smidge? ;3 That's part of the fun of having him around.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Does it make me a bad furry if I kinda confess I'm glad most people don't masturbate to my pictures?
> 
> (I'm not from Generation Ass, you wippersnappers~)



As an Asexual Furry I will find a way to wank off to your art now :V


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

what link are we talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Does it make me a bad furry if I kinda confess I'm glad most people don't masturbate to my pictures?
> 
> (I'm not from Generation Ass, you wippersnappers~)



_Now your fursona, on the other hand..._


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't care if they're being dickheads to me; doesn't affect me one bit.


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

if you think something is strange, or even if you don't like it for  whatever reason, i'm not gonna be bothered.  it's natural to be weirded  out by things you aren't used to seeing, and i can accept that just fine.  but to say that others _shouldn't_  do something, or that it's _wrong_, just makes no sense to me when it doesn't hurt or even  affect anyone else.  those are very strong words, and "i'm not  used to it/don't like it" is not enough justification for saying that  something shouldn't happen.  

it ain't hurt _my_ feelings none whether you like something or not.  i just think it's important to consider your wording and the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> what link are we talking about?



http://i.imgur.com/E1dQ3yU.png?1 <--This one. It's of me, 7 years ago when I was a crossdresser...(I rocked a beard and stache back then.)


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I never said I clopped, you just inferred it from my response Butters. I could never find a man in women's clothing hot. Femboys don't do anything for me, no matter how cute they are.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Unrelated to the current discussion^

I lose my shit when somebody assumes they know who I am and how I work. I'm too far off on the mental spectrum to be classified as anything, imo. 

Now back to your daily scheduled programming.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

In my experience cross dressers are super fun to hang out with. Takes courage to go out looking like that and as a result they're usually the life of the party <:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> _Now your fursona, on the other hand..._



Shikkon? He is rather elegant I suppose. Thanks for appreciating him!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> http://i.imgur.com/E1dQ3yU.png?1 <--This one. It's of me, 7 years ago when I was a crossdresser...(I rocked a beard and stache back then.)



Ya got rid of the beard and the stache? What is wrong with you?!  lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I never said I clopped, you just inferred it from my response Butters. I could never find a man in women's clothing hot. Femboys don't do anything for me, no matter how cute they are.



>///////> Um...hehehehehe. Um..

I don't get hit on a lot (because there aren't any queers in my area) so...I'll stop picking on you for bit then. I was just joshing anyway. I know its not everyone's thing.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't care if they're being dickheads to me; doesn't affect me one bit.



You know what else shouldn't affect you? People's clothing choices


----------



## Zop (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess you really have to ask why something is wrong, and see if you can come up with any sort of logical support. "Preconceived notions", "it's just my feelings", and "I heard it on fox news" aren't the greatest pieces of evidence for indicating that something is wrong. If you really ask yourself how crossdressing could in any way negatively affect either yourself or someone else, you will probably have difficulty coming up with reasons as to why it is wrong.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Ya got rid of the beard and the stache? What is wrong with you?!  lol



For a very long time I thought facial hair was ugly. Then I got into hair styling and saw how fun and creative you can be with facial hair. (It makes me look a bit more rugged so I keep it to arouse my fiance)


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> http://i.imgur.com/E1dQ3yU.png?1 <--This one. It's of me, 7 years ago when I was a crossdresser...(I rocked a beard and stache back then.)



Damn Butters! You've got some great legs there :3



Butters Shikkon said:


> For a very long time I thought facial  hair was ugly. Then I got into hair styling and saw how fun and creative  you can be with facial hair. (It makes me look a bit more rugged so I  keep it to arouse my fiance)



Facial hair is love, Facial hair is life.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> if you think something is strange, or even if you don't like it for  whatever reason, i'm not gonna be bothered.  it's natural to be weirded  out by things you aren't used to seeing, and i can accept that just fine.  but to say that others _shouldn't_  do something, or that it's _wrong_, just makes no sense to me when it doesn't hurt or even  affect anyone else.  those are very strong words, and "i'm not  used to it/don't like it" is not enough justification for saying that  something shouldn't happen.
> 
> it ain't hurt _my_ feelings none whether you like something or not.  i just think it's important to consider your wording and the reasoning behind it.



People who defend cross dressing annoy me just like those who claim weed should be legalized; they act like it's perfect and its harmless when it's a dangerous drug. Cross dressing blurs the gender lines a bit too much for my liking and try explaining that to kids. Yes, this is pretty much the same stupid argument some use to claim why homosexuality is wrong, but at least with that, a kid will understand there is nothing wrong from same sex couples. Plus with cross dressers, you might not be able to tell who is a man or who is a woman and that could end up being very bad.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 17, 2015)

Zop said:


> I guess you really have to ask why something is wrong, and see if you can come up with any sort of logical support. "Preconceived notions", "it's just my feelings", and "I heard it on fox news" aren't the greatest pieces of evidence for indicating that something is wrong. If you really ask yourself how crossdressing could in any way negatively affect either yourself or someone else, you will probably have difficulty coming up with reasons as to why it is wrong.



Exactly, I wish more people thought like this.
If it doesn't hurt anyone or anything, why should anyone care?


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Round up all the gays. They need to be made straight darn it!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> For a very long time I thought facial hair was ugly. Then I got into hair styling and saw how fun and creative you can be with facial hair. (It makes me look a bit more rugged so I keep it to arouse my fiance)



I like to have my facial hair very wild. I don't like taming it, too proper for my taste


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Round up all the gays. They need to be made straight darn it!



You'll never take me alive! 


Also relevant to drag/crossing dressing discussion https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgCfC3bM0U


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

I couldn't bother going through the previous pages so tell me what the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Damn Butters! You've got some great legs there :3
> 
> 
> 
> Facial hair is love, Facial hair is life.



Thank you Naesaki, you have a rather beautiful beard yourself. (So naturally red <3)

And Sylox: Would you believe that is the exact reason I kept my facial hair when I crossdressed? To break the concept of gender! I went to the mall and no one said shit to me and that was when Bush was in office...

As you can see, Faf...I've always been defiant.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I like to have my facial hair very wild. I don't like taming it, too proper for my taste



>.< Must resist...urge...to style your beard...

(Are you going for a mountain man look?)


----------



## Zop (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People who defend cross dressing annoy me just like those who claim weed should be legalized; they act like it's perfect and its harmless when it's a dangerous drug. Cross dressing blurs the gender lines a bit too much for my liking and try explaining that to kids. Yes, this is pretty much the same stupid argument some use to claim why homosexuality is wrong, but at least with that, a kid will understand there is nothing wrong from same sex couples. Plus with cross dressers, you might not be able to tell who is a man or who is a woman and that could end up being very bad.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



How does that hurt kids? Would it really traumatize them if you just said "so-and-so crossdresses because they feel like it, but you yourself don't have to do it if you don't want to"? Does the kid even need to know if someone is a man or a woman? The kid (hopefully) isn't going to have sex with the person, so in that sense, they don't really need to know.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Zop said:


> How does that hurt kids? Would it really traumatize them if you just said "so-and-so crossdresses because they feel like it, but you yourself don't have to do it if you don't want to"? Does the kid even need to know if someone is a man or a woman? The kid (hopefully) isn't going to have sex with the person, so in that sense, they don't really need to know.



"Traditional Reasons"


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I couldn't bother going through the previous pages so tell me what the fuck is going on here?



In short: Sylox doesn't like crossdressers. Because someone put their opinion on the internet, madness ensues.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I couldn't bother going through the previous pages so tell me what the fuck is going on here?



Something Something Sylox, Something Something Cross Dressing


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

I look forward to a future where religion is dead, sex is dead and everyone is asesxual. Then everyone can dress whatever the fuck they want and no one will be all hurr durr sex.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh... I never tried cross dressing but kudoz to those who can.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I look forward to a future where religion is dead, sex is dead and everyone is asesxual. Then everyone can dress whatever the fuck they want and no one will be all hurr durr sex.



My rocket will never fly away from me. NEVER.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People who defend cross dressing annoy me just like those who claim weed should be legalized; they act like it's perfect and its harmless when it's a dangerous drug. Cross dressing blurs the gender lines a bit too much for my liking and try explaining that to kids. Yes, this is pretty much the same stupid argument some use to claim why homosexuality is wrong, but at least with that, a kid will understand there is nothing wrong from same sex couples. Plus with cross dressers, you might not be able to tell who is a man or who is a woman and that could end up being very bad.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



You're right, that is a stupid argument. 

Crossdressing is bad because it "blurs the gender lines?" Because it's hard to explain to kids, and somehow dangerous to them? We need to lessen the effect of gender roles on children, if anything. Crossdressing is a good thing for that reason. Kids don't even know the "severity" - if one can claim it as such - of this issue. You know what I did when I was a kid? I experimented with make-up and girls' clothing as well. I'm fine.

"It's hard to explain to kids" is the biggest b/s argument in the world. How hard is it for parents to be, you know, parents?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> >.< Must resist...urge...to style your beard...
> 
> (Are you going for a mountain man look?)



Nah plus im not even sure if it can grow that much. When I was first started getting facial hair in my teens, my mom always shaved it down, saying if she didn't shave it down, I'd look like Wolverine, which I thought was pretty cool  then my mate said that she liked it cause it was like I had a lion's mane, so I like keeping it like that


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Can we just all be gay and not think about what to wear?


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Thank you Naesaki, you have a rather beautiful beard yourself. (So naturally red <3)



The ginger gene in me is strong, the hair on my head and rest of my body is dark brown yet my beard breaks out in shades of red x3 I mean I like it but at the same time it confuses me! D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I look forward to a future where religion is dead, sex is dead and everyone is asesxual. Then everyone can dress whatever the fuck they want and no one will be all hurr durr sex.



I can't wait to reproduce via mitosis.

There will soon be lots of me.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm just of the belief that you shouldn't confuse not only kids, but society at large. I shouldn't have to go take a shit in public and see a dude in drag walk into the mens room; sorry, that shit is gross. If I'm ever at a club, I don't want to have to take home a hot girl and find out she has an adams apple by the time we have the clothes off...somebody will probably end up being beat the fuck up for that shit. You need to have some really conflicting emotions deep down inside to want to dress like the opposite gender. You're a man, dress like a man; you're a woman, dress like a woman.

Are my views hella outdated, ignorant and sad, yes they are, but today's sexually promiscuous society irks the shit out of me. People are so happy being vocal about who they love; with their straight love, homo love, trans rights and other dumb shit. Keep it to yourselves. Go be straight at your house; go dress like Madonna in your room, just get it out of public.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

By the gods, what is it this time?


----------



## Misomie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People who defend cross dressing annoy me just like those who claim weed should be legalized; they act like it's perfect and its harmless when it's a dangerous drug. Cross dressing blurs the gender lines a bit too much for my liking and try explaining that to kids. Yes, this is pretty much the same stupid argument some use to claim why homosexuality is wrong, but at least with that, a kid will understand there is nothing wrong from same sex couples. Plus with cross dressers, you might not be able to tell who is a man or who is a woman and that could end up being very bad.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



This just in guys! Cross dressing is a dangerous drug! We must protect our children from such evil acts against nature! First it was the buttsex and now the men wear dresses and next it might be even -le gasp- women wearing.... pants! Such sin! Evil wicked sin! How woud we know who was bangable or not?! Oh the humanity! I don't want to accidentally hit on a dude, I'd just about die! Women should always wear dresses and hold sandwhiches while men should always wear pants and carry wrenches, just like nature intended.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

If it makes you feel better Sylox I haven't went out dressed as a woman in public because 1 - I hate people. 2 - I hate going outside. 4 - Meh.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> And Sylox: Would you believe that is the exact reason I kept my facial hair when I crossdressed? To break the concept of gender! I went to the mall and no one said shit to me and that was when Bush was in office....



Back then when I was a uber judgemental d-bag, I would've clowned on you and called you a "faggot". Now I'd just smh if I saw you in the street. Do you dude, just keep it to yourself.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> By *Arceus*, what is it this time?



I know right? Normalfag really knows how to rile people up.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I know right? Normalfag really knows how to rile people up.



Hang on, let me try something.

*clears throat*

MY LEAST FAVORITE THING IS YOUR FAVORITE THING!

Lets see if that rustled some jimmies...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Do you dude, just keep it to yourself.



Are you suggesting that he should be repressed by individuals such as yourself?


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm just of the belief that you shouldn't confuse not only kids, but society at large. I shouldn't have to go take a shit in public and see a dude in drag walk into the mens room; sorry, that shit is gross. If I'm ever at a club, I don't want to have to take home a hot girl and find out she has an adams apple by the time we have the clothes off...somebody will probably end up being beat the fuck up for that shit. You need to have some really conflicting emotions deep down inside to want to dress like the opposite gender. You're a man, dress like a man; you're a woman, dress like a woman.
> 
> Are my views hella outdated, ignorant and sad, yes they are, but today's sexually promiscuous society irks the shit out of me. People are so happy being vocal about who they love; with their straight love, homo love, trans rights and other dumb shit. Keep it to yourselves. Go be straight at your house; go dress like Madonna in your room, just get it out of public.



Honestly, I think we need more crossdressers, gays, trans, and other people who are what they want to be out in public. We need some variety in society.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> This just in guys! Cross dressing is a dangerous drug! We must protect our children from such evil acts against nature! First it was the buttsex and now the men wear dresses and next it might be even -le gasp- women wearing.... pants! Such sin! Evil wicked sin! How woud we know who was bangable or not?! Oh the humanity! I don't want to accidentally hit on a dude, I'd just about die! Women should always wear dresses and hold sandwhiches while men should always wear pants and carry wrenches, just like nature intended.



Don't go there dude, I'm not one who thinks women have a place at home or men can only be in positions of power. I just don't think men should dress like girls and vice versa. This new shit scares me and it isn't right that society is so accepting of it.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Back then when I was a uber judgemental d-bag, I would've clowned on you and called you a "faggot". Now I'd just smh if I saw you in the street. Do you dude, just keep it to yourself.



So you're still a dick just a little less loud?

Dude, chill and do you cause that's all you should be this worried about





And I don't blame people who get scared, that's natural.
But fearing others because they are different from you? That's cowardice.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Hang on, let me try something.
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> ...



Least favorite thing?

2 Girls 1 Cup.... -shivers-


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Nah plus im not even sure if it can grow that much. When I was first started getting facial hair in my teens, my mom always shaved it down, saying if she didn't shave it down, I'd look like Wolverine, which I thought was pretty cool  then my mate said that she liked it cause it was like I had a lion's mane, so I like keeping it like that



http://www.yosaki.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/chin-strap-beard.jpg

https://files.list.co.uk/images/2012/12/10/the-goatee-beard-LST107230.jpg

http://www.hdwallpapersinn.com/wp-c...z-movember-hot-men-with-mustaches-xln-xln.jpg

http://www.buzzle.com/images/fashio...es/man-with-tapering-moustache-and-goatee.jpg

Send your lady those, and see if she still prefers the lion's mane. ;3

Also, how true is  this  ?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

KAS3519 said:


> Honestly, I think we need more crossdressers, gays, trans, and other people who are what they want to be out in public. We need some variety in society.



This threads getting Tumblr-tier fast. Deploying popcorn.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

am I the only person who thinks that people jump a bit hard on sylox's opinion where its really just an opinion and its not like he soapboxes or something

not like I agree with everything he says, its just a pattern i've noticed


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

KAS3519 said:


> Honestly, I think we need more crossdressers, gays, trans, and other people who are what they want to be out in public. We need some variety in society.



It gets hard when you can't easily separate the men from the women, but I do agree. Samey people need to shoo themselves away. In with the m&ms and skittles bags.


----------



## Zop (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Hang on, let me try something.
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> ...


u r phuckin fgt my hting r masturr rayce
m y thin g liek m16
ur thi ng liek brokn vendin masheen


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Are you suggesting that he should be repressed by individuals such as yourself?



No, he can walk around and be a fairy if he wants to, I just prefer he either do it at home. I'm not going to beat him up or belittle him in public. That's not who I am.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> am I the only person who thinks that people jump a bit hard on sylox's opinion where its really just an opinion and its not like he soapboxes or something
> 
> not like I agree with everything he says, its just a pattern i've noticed



People need to simmer down and stop bubbling around boiling point, where is some buckets of ice cold water when ya need it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Zop said:


> u r phuckin fgt my hting r masturr rayce
> m y thin g liek m16
> ur thi ng liek brokn vendin masheen



1v1 me no items fox only final destination


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No, he can walk around and be a fairy if he wants to, I just prefer he either do it at home. I'm not going to beat him up or belittle him in public. That's not who I am.




I love the hole your digging yourself into.  Learn to stop while your ahead, or keep digging out the hole that is sure to be your grave.  Your choice.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> http://www.yosaki.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/chin-strap-beard.jpg
> 
> https://files.list.co.uk/images/2012/12/10/the-goatee-beard-LST107230.jpg
> 
> ...



lol she'll drop kick me if I change my facial hair to those, but I'll show her the pics and see how she likes them 

and um...i have a beard, moustache, and sideburns so....


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No, he can walk around and be a fairy if he wants to, I just prefer he either do it at home. I'm not going to beat him up or belittle him in public. That's not who I am.



Fairy?

How can you be bi and hold the same culture as those who would kill you for being bi?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Back then when I was a uber judgemental d-bag, I would've clowned on you and called you a "faggot". Now I'd just smh if I saw you in the street. Do you dude, just keep it to yourself.



Heh. If you ever told me that irl, we wouldn't have a civil discussion. ^^ 

And if you ever called me a faggot irl I'd have clipped your jaw. I may wear a dress, but I'm still a man.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> 1v1 me no items fox only final destination



Gief me fwend code so I can si wrekage


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Heh. If you ever told me that irl, we wouldn't have a civil discussion. ^^
> 
> And if you ever called me a faggot irl I'd have clipped your jaw. I may wear a dress, but I'm still a man.



That word irritates me to no end but I often just think about the other meaning of the word, when it refers to a type of meat product xD a very tasty one at that to, very spicy.


----------



## Zop (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> 1v1 me no items fox only final destination


no ganon onlee and hmmrz


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> lol she'll drop kick me if I change my facial hair to those, but I'll show her the pics and see how she likes them
> 
> and um...i have a beard, moustache, and sideburns so....



Sideburns are so fucking sexy <3



Naesaki said:


> That word irritates me to no end but I often just think about the other meaning of the word, when it refers to a type of meat product xD a very tasty one at that to, very spicy.



In my area, it's meaning is that of ultimate disrespect. It means you want your ass kicked.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Zop said:


> no ganon onlee and hmmrz



New rule: sanic only. 2fast4u


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess that although Cider is my drink of choice. Every so often I'd drink a Coors.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Heh. If you ever told me that irl, we wouldn't have a civil discussion. ^^
> 
> And if you ever called me a faggot irl I'd have clipped your jaw. I may wear a dress, but I'm still a man.



fa--- just playin. Violent retaliation just makes the people look bad. Just bring the hip around town and just say "F.U." & get along with ya' business

(Wanted to add bub there, but afraid it would be taken too seriously)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> That word irritates me to no end but I often just think about the other meaning of the word, when it refers to a type of meat product xD a very tasty one at that to, very spicy.



Lmao Faggots

I remember being at a crowded chippy and the lady called out "WHO WANTED FAGGOTS" and I giggled like a child.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> am I the only person who thinks that people jump a bit hard on sylox's opinion where its really just an opinion and its not like he soapboxes or something
> 
> not like I agree with everything he says, its just a pattern i've noticed



See, I'd agree with you if it weren't for this:



Sylox said:


> Back then when I was a uber judgemental d-bag, *I would've clowned on you and called you a "faggot".* Now I'd just smh if I saw you in the street. Do you dude, just keep it to yourself.





Sylox said:


> I'm just of the belief that you shouldn't confuse not only kids, but society at large. I shouldn't have to go take a shit in public and see a dude in drag walk into the mens room; sorry, that shit is gross. *If I'm ever at a club, I don't want to have to take home a hot girl and find out she has an adams apple by the time we have the clothes off...somebody will probably end up being beat the fuck up for that shit.* You need to have some really conflicting emotions deep down inside to want to dress like the opposite gender. You're a man, dress like a man; you're a woman, dress like a woman.



The bold are the most prominent examples where Sylox lets his distaste for crossdressing reach violent levels. Suggesting physical violence and verbal abuse? If you've got a problem with something, that's your own issue, but when you feel obligated to worsen other people's lives because you think the way they dress is "icky," I'm not gonna hesitate in calling you out.

And just for good measure:



Sylox said:


> Are my views hella outdated, ignorant and sad, yes they are, but today's sexually promiscuous society irks the shit out of me. People are so happy being vocal about who they love; with their straight love, homo love, trans rights and other dumb shit. Keep it to yourselves. Go be straight at your house; go dress like Madonna in your room, just get it out of public.



Yes! Your views are archaic and, frankly, it's embarrassing to discover someone as young as you will subscribe to such ideology. People are being happy and vocal for who they are because they never had the opportunity prior to now. 

And Madonna wouldn't be Madonna if she wasn't domineering, explosive, and anything but closeted.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Sideburns are so fucking sexy <3



then there is hope for me yet..


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Fairy?
> 
> How can you be bi and hold the same culture as those who would kill you for being bi?



Just cuz I love the thought of fucking a guy and eating a chick out doesn't mean I can't be a traditionalist who looks down on how over-seuxalized society has become. Fairy was obviously the wrong choice of wording in this case.




Butters Shikkon said:


> Heh. If you ever told me that irl, we wouldn't have a civil discussion. ^^
> 
> And if you ever called me a faggot irl I'd have clipped your jaw. I may wear a dress, but I'm still a man.



I don't deny it. I can't even fight, so you probably would have kicked my ass real good.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Sideburns are so fucking sexy <3
> 
> 
> In my area, it's meaning is that of ultimate disrespect. It means you want your ass kicked.



Oh it means that here as well hence why I hate the word but to try and not get uber pissed off I just think of the alternative to it, its a good calming method for me xD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> fa--- just playin. ]



It has no meaning on the internet. XD It's an entirely different situation. (truthfully all insults are lesser on the net because you aren't able to be held accountable for them)m


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

List of forumers I don't like:
1. Sylox
2. Croconaw


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> List of forumers I don't like:
> 1. Sylox
> 2. Croconaw



Can I be on the list of people that you like? ^^


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> See, I'd agree with you if it weren't for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a cynic at heart, so what can I say. Most happy things irk the shit out of me as do people who think its okay to show off who they really are in public. I don't go around screaming I'm a fucking bisexual furry, so why are we excusing people who go to pride parades or who protest in the street about heterosexuality? Keep your shit ot yourselves and there won't be any problems. 

And yes, I will be violent to anybody who could potentially get me infected with a disease. If you're a man, don't dress like a girl and you won't get hit or in my case, shot; it's that simple.


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> List of forumers I don't like:
> 1. Sylox
> 2. Croconaw



Let us keep away from a petty mentality like this.  We do not need to start listing those we like or dislike.  It is completely childish.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> List of forumers I don't like:
> 1. Sylox
> 2. Croconaw



Surprised I'm not there yet haha.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

I think we should have a topic in forum games where everyone dresses up however they want with even makeup,and posts their favorite pictures.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> List of forumers I don't like:
> 
> 2. Croconaw



He doesn't mean half of what he says because his posting style is meant to get a rise out of people. I know him very well. He's the one of the greatest people I've yet to met in life.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> List of forumers I don't like:
> 1. Sylox
> 2. Croconaw



croconaw, yeah, he can be a jackass sometimes

sylox, not hate, i'd say he just needs to learn a little more, thats all


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

IDGAF if you don't like me or not. I'm used to that anyway, so what difference does it make if somebody else hate's me? Do you dude, I'm not going to cry to night that Mark doesn't like me all because I'm not a PC obsessed bleeding heart Liberal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

Seconding what Butter's said, the guy is a total fucking bro, FAF is just his playground.

He once bought me this real expensive comic book without any motivation outside of him wanting me to see it. Really swell guy, shame he's so busy these days. ;-; I miss him.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Let us keep away from a petty mentality like this.  We do not need to start listing those we like or dislike.  It is completely childish.



Twas a *confession*.




DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> croconaw, yeah, he can be a jackass sometimes
> 
> sylox, not hate, i'd say he just needs to learn a little more, thats all



I could never hate anyone here.  Hate is reserved for truly evil people.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

[drowns in popcorn]


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> He doesn't mean half of what he says because his posting style is meant to get a rise out of people. I know him very well. He's the one of the greatest people I've yet to met in life.



so he troll posts?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> [drowns in popcorn]



ew popcorn ;w;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Twas a confession.



It was more like a callout which is against the rules


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm a cynic at heart, so what can I say. Most happy things irk the shit out of me as do people who think its okay to show off who they really are in public. I don't go around screaming I'm a fucking bisexual furry, so why are we excusing people who go to pride parades or who protest in the street about heterosexuality? Keep your shit ot yourselves and there won't be any problems.
> 
> And yes, I will be violent to anybody who could potentially get me infected with a disease. If you're a man, don't dress like a girl and you won't get hit or in my case, shot; it's that simple.



Sylox, I hope you do realize that I'm quite aware of your unhappiness. It's what makes you so unyielding and so bitter towards change. I'd also venture to guess you are quite intoxicated by the gay lifestyle and its freedoms...particularly sexual freedoms but you are also deeply ashamed of it and have a Judge Claude Frollo Complex. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3NoDEu7kpg

I am so beyond the shame of internalized homophobia. My sona is a peacock, the symbol of vanity and pride. Colorful and proud, just as I am. I pity you because I've been in your mindset...if only for a short while. I wish you happiness and soon. Don't waste your youth in shame.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> ew popcorn ;w;



*Gives some beef jerky?*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> It was more like a callout which is against the rules



Na, what I said to Croc was a callout (you were there).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> IDGAF if you don't like me or not. I'm used to that anyway, so what difference does it make if somebody else hate's me? Do you dude, I'm not going to cry to night that Mark doesn't like me all because I'm not a PC obsessed bleeding heart Liberal.





I really like you Sylox despite me calling you names. It's nice to know there are people who don't share the same sentiments, it adds diversity in this place.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

list of forumers I have crush on
- red
- panda guy
- hewge
- butters
- ayattar
- gibby
- fenrir
- crocodile guy
- steve
- shindo *touches avatar, tear runs down face*


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm a cynic at heart, so what can I say. Most happy things irk the shit out of me as do people who think its okay to show off who they really are in public. I don't go around screaming I'm a fucking bisexual furry, so why are we excusing people who go to pride parades or who protest in the street about heterosexuality? Keep your shit ot yourselves and there won't be any problems.



Again. People in Pride parades deserve to flaunt themselves because of the oppression the LGBT community faces from... well, people with your mindset.

And, in fact, hiding details and information from other people by "keeping it to yourself" is one of the biggest ways to instill distrust and unease in the hearts of people.



Sylox said:


> And yes, I will be violent to anybody who could potentially get me infected with a disease. If you're a man, don't dress like a girl and you won't get hit or in my case, shot; it's that simple.



So you'd be violent to anyone? Because, surely, anyone on this planet has the capability to carry a contagious disease and give it to you.

Of course, I don't think that's what you're saying. You think that people who crossdress are innately dishonest and malicious because they don't conform to gender roles or their assigned gender at birth. 

Tell me more about how you don't trust people who try to break the mold and grow in different ways by experimenting and exploring the world as a changed person. 

Because as far as I can tell, that's every healthy human being on the planet who does that. Do you enjoy narratives and stories? Yes? That's the same thing! You're experiencing the world through different eyes, and, perhaps, even as a different person. Creating and using a fursona is another example of this, and you _definitely_ have one! Saying you don't trust crossdressing people is like me saying I don't trust you because you like to imagine yourself as a canine with a human body.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

so....how about that star wars trailer?


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't make the list? You're off the burrito list Volk...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> list of forumers I have crush on
> - red
> - panda guy
> - hewge
> ...



<3 Red


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

https://www.superteachertools.net/jeopardyx/uploads/20140917/sad-alligator1.jpg
MFW i don't make it on da list


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I don't make the list? You're off the burrito list Volk...



IM VERY BAD WITH NAMES
I KNOW THERES MORE

- Irish snowleopard


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

If that's you in your avatar, Clayton, you're pretty good looking.  (I'm flattered btw)


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Look everyone! batman v superman trailer!

https://youtu.be/IwfUnkBfdZ4


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> https://www.superteachertools.net/jeopardyx/uploads/20140917/sad-alligator1.jpg
> MFW i don't make it on da list



That's depressing yo


----------



## Misomie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm a cynic at heart, so what can I say. Most happy things irk the shit out of me as do people who think its okay to show off who they really are in public. I don't go around screaming I'm a fucking bisexual furry, so why are we excusing people who go to pride parades or who protest in the street about heterosexuality? Keep your shit ot yourselves and there won't be any problems.
> 
> And yes, I will be violent to anybody who could potentially get me infected with a disease. If you're a man, don't dress like a girl and you won't get hit or in my case, shot; it's that simple.



Oh my goodness dude. You have no clue when to stop. You're like a fat little sheep prancing around a field and insulting the ravenous wolves just because you can. Sooner or later they'll get ya. 

Like if you said "I don't like cross dressers because they make me uncomfortable," you would have been fine, but nope. Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> https://www.superteachertools.net/jeopardyx/uploads/20140917/sad-alligator1.jpg
> MFW i don't make it on da list



its okay sparta, i didnt make the list either


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

20 members viewing this thread? Damn


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> If that's you in your avatar, Clayton, you're pretty good looking.  (I'm flattered btw)



I SECOND THIS


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> list of forumers I have crush on - ayattar



That one must be painful considering the recent loss.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I have no disease or internalized anything. Just because I hate promiscuity, weird shit and freaks doesn't mean I have a complex.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

It looks like this thread is going to turn into a war zone really quick.

I should get in my bunker


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Oh my goodness dude. You have no clue when to stop. You're like a fat little sheep prancing around a field and insulting the ravenous wolves just because you can. Sooner or later they'll get ya.
> 
> Like if you said "I don't like cross dressers because they make me uncomfortable," you would have been fine, but nope. Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope.



Somebody probably would've asked for more reason anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> freaks



*dies*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> list of forumers I have crush on
> - red
> - panda guy
> - hewge
> ...



MY GAYISM IS DORMANT


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I have no disease or internalized anything. Just because I hate promiscuity, weird shit and freaks doesn't mean I have a complex.



You threatened to hit or shoot a crossdresser that you would wind up messing with. You have a complex. 

As if anyone would fuck with your nasty ass in the first place. *EDIT: I checked the mugshots thread for shits and saw your post, and you're actually kinda cute. i redact that.*


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

dammit, why arent my trailers of nerdiness working? They should be bringing peace and nerdgasms!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> *Gives some beef jerky?*



Woo! Me likey! 
*Eats* C:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

This thread now
http://i.imgur.com/Sb3i05V.gif


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

i think you have internalized homophobia, sylox


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

I have other ways.

everybody calm your tits and watch this:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_FluQ7Gl_Ns


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> You threatened to hit or shoot a crossdresser that you would wind up messing with. You have a complex.
> 
> As if anyone would fuck with your nasty ass in the first place.



Maybe in some ghetto ass projects this would be highlight of the week. But no, this is a forum. Can't have that.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox...if you've got Volkodav speaking up against yah (screw me, I'm still new where), you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> list of forumers I have crush on
> - red
> - panda guy
> - hewge
> ...



Thats quite the list xD


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

me


[yt]rdKu3G355tE[/yt]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> me



I have a confession to make...

The fact that pole is spelled 'poll' is giving me OCD.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> You threatened to hit or shoot a crossdresser that you would wind up messing with. You have a complex.
> 
> As if anyone would fuck with your nasty ass in the first place.



"I hate gays, they're always so dramatic...make me want to *SET** MY**SELF ON FIRE!!!"*


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

My attempts to defuse this incident have failed.

This thread is now Defcon 1. We are all going to die


----------



## Hewge (Apr 17, 2015)

_*takes in a deep breath*
_
_Mmmh~_ Nothing like a fresh whiff of social justice in the morning. On a furry forum too, of all places. Where the influence shall reach far and wide!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

[yt]0xYW6j7zy3Q[/yt]


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> Again. People in Pride parades deserve to flaunt themselves because of the oppression the LGBT community faces from... well, people with your mindset.
> 
> And, in fact, hiding details and information from other people by "keeping it to yourself" is one of the biggest ways to instill distrust and unease in the hearts of people.




I've never been a fan of pride parades, or any pride festival for that matter. All they do is cause more division among the masses. Keeping shit to yourself is the best way to avoid conflict from what I've seen. More people should try it.



shteev said:


> So you'd be violent to anyone? Because, surely, anyone on this planet has the capability to carry a contagious disease and give it to you.
> 
> Of course, I don't think that's what you're saying. You think that people who crossdress are innately dishonest and malicious because they don't conform to gender roles or their assigned gender at birth.



I'm saying they might have a couple of screws loose or may be cross dressing to compensate for something that happened in their life. Good for them; but I just don't approve of the fact that they want to go against their assigned gender. You don't see me trying to become white, so why do you want to be a woman?



shteev said:


> Tell me more about how you don't trust people who try to break the mold and grow in different ways by experimenting and exploring the world as a changed person.
> 
> Because as far as I can tell, that's every healthy human being on the planet who does that. Do you enjoy narratives and stories? Yes? That's the same thing! You're experiencing the world through different eyes, and, perhaps, even as a different person. Creating and using a fursona is another example of this, and you _definitely_ have one! Saying you don't trust crossdressing people is like me saying I don't trust you because you like to imagine yourself as a canine with a human body.



There is a difference between growing up and experiencing new things and choosing to indulge in a weird hobby just because you want to feel special or something like that.



Misomie said:


> Oh my goodness dude. You have no clue when to stop. You're like a fat little sheep prancing around a field and insulting the ravenous wolves just because you can. Sooner or later they'll get ya.
> 
> Like if you said "I don't like cross dressers because they make me uncomfortable," you would have been fine, but nope. Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope.



I'm not going to lie and say they make me uncomfortable when they freak me the hell out and nothing is going to happen on an online forum, so I'm really not concerned. Either get thick skin or go watch Care Bears.


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 17, 2015)

This argument kind of reminds me of that one Dr. Suess book (I think it was a Dr. Suess book anyway) where neither of the two people wanted to move out of the way of the other, so they just stood there forever. No one wants to come to a compromise or an agreement.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i think you have internalized homophobia, sylox



Your opinion has no professional backing.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm saying they might have a couple of screws loose or may be cross dressing to compensate for something that happened in their life.



One could say the same about you and your hatred of them.




Sylox said:


> Your opinion has no professional backing.



I've fucked guys like you if that matters


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Also if you're against crossdressing...you're kinda against Trans-folk as well. 

And in that case, you better be glad CannonFodder or Red ain't around. They're firey ladies.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> My attempts to defuse this incident have failed.
> 
> This thread is now Defcon 1. We are all going to die


http://i.imgur.com/2Z1hazS.png


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> My attempts to defuse this incident have failed.
> 
> This thread is now Defcon 1. We are all going to die



if star wars and batman v superman cant defuse this, nothing will


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> -puked into the reply field-



Your arguments have taken so many shots dude

Close the tab


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> My attempts to defuse this incident have failed.
> 
> This thread is now Defcon 1. We are all going to die



You will never be Avatar, til you can bend every element, Korra. :V


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

This is really fun to read. x3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> if star wars and batman v superman cant defuse this, nothing will


http://new2.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/5497949+_4e62af435a485e68a6fd6d22d2ad6321.gif


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

There's something to be said about someone who hates homosexuals and crossdressers with such a violent passion and yet... admits they want to have sex with men...
but god no, not a bottom. Being a bottom is for "faggots"




here's my fave video lately

[yt]ao4ypfXWRlI[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> -snip-



Do you consider yourself a spiritual / religious man?

(legit question)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> list of forumers I have crush on
> - red
> - panda guy
> - hewge
> ...




I always call you Clayton..

T_T


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> One could say the same about you and your hatred of them.
> 
> 
> I've fucked guys like you if that matters



Sure you have. This is all of your opinion. I'm not self-hating at all, so I suggest you fall back and mind your Ps and Qs.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Also, sheetv for your awesomeness in this thread I grant you this  theme song for tonight. 

*bows*


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I always call you Clayton..
> 
> T_T



Clayton Antitrust Act?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

whelp, im gonna wash the dishes and see if this place is still standing by the time I get back *plants a camera in the corner to record the madness*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Do you consider yourself a spiritual / religious man?
> 
> (legit question)



I gave up on religion; I didn't give up on morality, which is something society is severely lacking.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

I really want to go to sleep. But holy shit I ain't missing this.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm not going to lie and say they make me uncomfortable when they freak me the hell out and nothing is going to happen on an online forum, so I'm really not concerned. Either get thick skin or go watch Care Bears.



I was trying to help you but I guess my text fell on blind eyes. Oh well.

Honestly, you're the one that needs thicker skin. You keep getting so incredibly butthurt and defensive that you just rage like crazy.


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I gave up on religion; I didn't give up on morality, which is something society is severely lacking.



I have a question to ask you.  Where did you happen to get your moral views?  Just curious, they seem quite antiquated.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I didn't give up on morality, which is something society is severely lacking.



Morality, my friend, is what _you _are severely lacking.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Sure you have. This is all of your opinion. I'm not self-hating at all, so I suggest you fall back and mind your Ps and Qs.



So now you've gotten a little backlash for this here fire you started and you want out, but you need to save face so you'll instead suggest that the people involved just "mind their business."

Maybe you should just "keep this to yourself?"


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I gave up on religion; I didn't give up on morality, which is something society is severely lacking.



May Arceus have mercy on whats about to happen


----------



## Kazolas (Apr 17, 2015)

You know, I was gonna say some stuff too but I decided to make a good decision and just not get involved. It's not worth it with people like this.
*Gets a gold star*


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> So now you've gotten a little backlash for this here fire you started and you want out, but you need to save face so you'll instead suggest that the people involved just "mind their business."
> 
> Maybe you should just "keep this to yourself?"



You can only create the spark, Shteev. The people make the fuel.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> You can only create the spark, Shteev. The people make the fuel.



Don't even come close to defending him with that. EDIT: Unless you're not. I probably misinterpreted that.

He shared his opinion. Now everyone's got something to say about it. If he wanted to avoid this, he shouldn't have posted at all. 

He dropped off a jug of gasoline and left a match on the table. Perhaps not intentionally, but this all could have been avoided if he just 

"kept it to himself."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> You can only create the spark, Shteev. The people make the fuel.



And the fire warms my heart. <3 Seeing so much support for people's dignity is really refreshing especially if you don't live in liberal bastions like NY.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> May Arceus have mercy on whats about to happen



Arceus have Judgement and it's very effective.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess...this is MUCH more entertaining than I thought it would be. =w=


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow Sylox is very... Intolerant. 
Good to have hate from within LGBT too I guess?





My confession is I have little tolerance for those who say they wish violence on others, or that they would.
I was that way when I was much younger, but due to the aging of time and a new path of knowledge I have set upon... I understand things a little better.

If someone does pose a serious threat to me, I will gouge out their eyes with such beauty in the simplicity and savagery that they should know I am a pesilat as I destroy all facilities they have to cause such harm to me.

That being said, it would take a knife and a commitment to kill or some firearm for such a threat to be presented, when I can instinctually feel the majority of possible actions on their part unarmed is a little less scary.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

I need more popcorn


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> I confess...this is MUCH more entertaining than I thought it would be. =w=




Apparently I have ran out of "this" to give. :/




Kosdu said:


> Wow Sylox is very... Intolerant.



Honestly, he is the least tolerant furry I have ever seen.  Furries are stereotypically open and accepting, but Jesus Christ not this guy.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> And the fire warms my heart. <3 Seeing so much support for people's dignity is really refreshing especially if you don't live in liberal bastions like NY.



Fire leaves destruction.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

It is very entertaining but alas I don't have Kin's willpower, thy eyes are shutting and alas its time to toddle off to bed.............*collapses onto the floor*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I was trying to help you but I guess my text fell on blind eyes. Oh well.
> 
> Honestly, you're the one that needs thicker skin. You keep getting so incredibly butthurt and defensive that you just rage like crazy.



Not butthurt or defensive at all. Maybe you need to get your eyes checked.



MarkOfBane said:


> Morality, my friend, what _you _are severely lacking.



I don't go around having sex with anything that moves, like most do. I don't walk around trying to be a different gender; I don't flaunt my sexuality out in the open like most in society do.Tell me again how I lack morality?



Commie Bat said:


> I have a question to ask you. Where did you happen to get your moral views? Just curious, they seem quite antiquated.



Life experiences, television, religion, school. Since I never had a social life, I formed my opinions from observation and went from there. The fact we live in a society that thinks its cool to smoke pot, get drunk, fuck everything that moves, celebrate your sexuality and rebel against authority is down right scary and I'm against every single aspect of it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> It is very entertaining but alas I don't have Kin's willpower, thy eyes are shutting and alas its time to toddle off to bed.............*collapses onto the floor*



Don't leave me Naesaki! Listen to my voice! Come back to me at once!


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't go around having sex with anything that moves, like most do. I don't walk around trying to be a different gender; I don't flaunt my sexuality out in the open like most in society do.Tell me again how I lack morality?
> 
> 
> 
> Life experiences, television, religion, school. Since I never had a social life, I formed my opinions from observation and went from there. The fact we live in a society that thinks its cool to smoke pot, get drunk, fuck everything that moves, celebrate your sexuality and rebel against authority is down right scary and I'm against every single aspect of it.



But it's okay to shoot people that gross you out.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Fire leaves destruction.



It creates as well. (Metals And purifies crop soil)


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I always call you Clayton..
> 
> T_T



Your name is too hard for my ADD brain to type out



Sylox said:


> Sure you have. This is all of your opinion. I'm not self-hating at all, so I suggest you fall back and mind your Ps and Qs.



I think you are. Based on experience, I think you're a closet bisexual IRL with internalized homophobia.
I won't mind my own business because you're being insulting to the LGBT community.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

I never gotten the website 4chan exists. I'm sure furries will be a lot less hated if that cesspool didn't exist


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't go around having sex with anything that moves, like most do.



"Like most do." - That's a pile of BS.




Sylox said:


> I don't walk around trying to be a different gender



You're happy with the gender you were "assigned." Good for you.  




Sylox said:


> I don't flaunt my sexuality out in the open like most in society do.?



"Like most in society do." - That's also a pile of BS.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't leave me Naesaki! Listen to my voice! Come back to me at once!



zZzzzzzZzZzzzz D-don't draw on my face............d-d-don't steal my honey..........*dreams of an FAF version of adventure time and its glorious* zZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

DAMN DOUBLE POSTING!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never gotten the website 4chan exists. I'm sure furries will be a lot less hated if that cesspool didn't exist



Nice AV


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> But it's okay to shoot people that gross you out.



Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> But it's okay to shoot people that gross you out.



He's too afraid to even have the dick of a guy he loves up his ass...he aint gonna be John Wayne. If you ask me, he just keeps his opinions to safe places like the net and other homophobes. He sadly does seem very repressed and I think he keeps mentioning his more conservative views so we can disprove them. He wants to be lip to lip with a bare chested stud and we're helping him in a very odd way.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.



Youre fucked up. man.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.



Careful there, cowboy.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.



Dude....wtf?


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.



You're a lost cause. You're volatile.

I'm uncomfortable with you owning a firearm.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never gotten the website 4chan exists. I'm sure furries will be a lot less hated if that cesspool didn't exist



You sound like your head is stuck in a decade ago, the site is full of closet furfags


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It creates as well. (Metals And purifies crop soil)


Fire is a creator when contained, and shortened. Otherwise, it's chaos.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.



Wow Sylox.. just.. wow
Please just stop


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I think you are. Based on experience, I think you're a closet bisexual IRL with internalized homophobia.
> I won't mind my own business because you're being insulting to the LGBT community.



Closeted...hardly, I'm out to 3 people and I don't have any internalized nothing. Not gender, racism, homophobia, no internalized anything and you really need to mind your business. Most here are big boys and girls; they don't need you to white knight.



MarkOfBane said:


> "Like most do." - That's a pile of BS.
> 
> 
> You're happy with the gender you were "assigned." Good for you.
> ...



Again, these are my observations and from what I've seen, most in society do all of that.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.



Its legal here.
I know a lot of people who carry Glocks or other pistols on them. I haven't heard one story of a LGBT guy getting shot by some of these people.

Probably because even the gay people carry .45s on them as well.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.



Umm...wow. Not cool.


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm just trying to get a better understanding of how and why you view certain things.



Sylox said:


> Life experiences,* television, religion, school*.



The three that are bold are problematic.  Religion* as shown time and time again that it's morality is dark grey vs whiteish black.  Television and school are not the bastions of enlightenment, specifically school.  It was more about hiding your faults and exasperating the faults of those you dislike.  Saying nothing about the lack of maturity in school.  Television, really?  What kind of programs did you watch?
*Assuming Abrhamic religions here.*

Furthermore what life experiences made you dislike people who cross dress?



Sylox said:


> Since I never had a social life, I formed my opinions from observation and went from there.


 
Do you think this could be the root of the problem?  Since you stated you lacked experience in social areas, would this not make you uncomfortable around those who are different?



Sylox said:


> The fact we live in a society that thinks its cool to smoke pot, get drunk, fuck everything that moves, celebrate your sexuality and rebel against authority is down right scary and I'm against every single aspect of it.



I fail to see what is scary about what you mentioned.  Could you go into some more detail on how it is scary?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Look at the amount of people in this thread.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> DAMN DOUBLE POSTING!!!



Night night!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Again, these are my observations and from what I've seen, most in society do all of that.



I guess it depends on _where you grew up_.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> You're a lost cause. You're volatile.
> 
> I'm uncomfortable with you owning a firearm.



Or maybe LGBT people should carry Glock 19s on them


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Whenever they legalize Stand Your Ground across the nation, it will be. AFAIC, some people need to die.



This is the face of morality, folks!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Fire is a creator when contained, and shortened. Otherwise, it's chaos.



That also applies to what fire represents metaphorically.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Closeted...hardly, I'm out to 3 people and I don't have any internalized nothing. Not gender, racism, homophobia, no internalized anything and you really need to mind your business. Most here are big boys and girls; they don't need you to white knight.



"out to three people" means closeted.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> He's too afraid to even have the dick of a guy he loves up his ass...he aint gonna be John Wayne. If you ask me, he just keeps his opinions to safe places like the net and other homophobes. He sadly does seem very repressed and I think he keeps mentioning his more conservative views so we can disprove them. He wants to be lip to lip with a bare chested stud and we're helping him in a very odd way.



Wrong wrong wrong

And big beefcake studs? eww, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Mfw http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/550/009/39a.gif


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> -Snip-



I'm so sorry but I have to throw another log on the fire,I've had enough.
You have the worst superiority complex that I've ever seen,ever.
You think you're so smart and that you have your priorities in such perfect order when all you're coming off as is a homophobic tight assed bigot.

You know what I am?..I'm transgender and Bisexual and I LOVE myself.
I often prefer dressing as a male,my hair is short,I bind my chest,go by a male name,prefer male pronouns..etc..etc..etc..and I've made SO MANY men and women alike question their sexuality it's amazing.
Even before I started binding people saw me as male,they didn't have their heads so far up their asses like you clearly do.
I'm not a freak and neither is anyone else for expressing themselves as who they truly feel they are,you have NO place in judging anyone no matter how fucking pure you think you and your intentions are.

No one is sitting here spoon feeding LGBT-ness or anything else down your narrow little throat,and no one judged you until you did this.
If you're so worried about freaks,you're in the wrong fucking place hunny,because we've all done some shit you've never thought about doing ever in your lifetime.

Don't you dare sit here putting down people for being who they truly feel they are,or expressing themselves in different manners just because you're so narrow minded and hateful.
Don't you DARE sit here and judge people for who they love.
If you've really made observations in this world you would have seen and understood that many of us drink/smoke pot etc. because we're trying to make the world for ourselves just a little bit more interesting,life isn't what it's cracked up to be for a-lot of us but we're not going to sit in the dark like you and be scared of every little thing or lash out at innocent people.


You lack morality,you lack any sort of compassion or understanding a human should have and I honestly feel sorry for you.
Everyone should be allowed to do anything they want or express themselves as long as they're happy and they're not out slaughtering people or doing some sort of destructive criminally wrong act.
If you're going to be here,start learning to accept people for who they are and what they stand for.
If you want to continue fearing everything,find another forum I'm sure there's plenty for people like you with such a horrible mind set.
It's like talking to a brick wall when it comes to people like you and I think you owe an apology to anyone you offended.

I apologize to anyone else reading this,I just couldn't stay quiet any longer Sylox was crossing the line.
Trolling or not,this was uncalled for.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> "out to three people" means closeted.



Maybe he's out to the three people that can stand to be around him


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> The three that are bold are problematic.  Religion* as shown time and time again that it's morality is dark grey vs whiteish black.  Television and school are not the bastions of enlightenment, specifically school.  It was more about hiding your faults and exasperating the faults of those you dislike.  Saying nothing about the lack of maturity in school.  Television, really?  What kind of programs did you watch?
> *Assuming Abrhamic religions here.*



Now, because I'm religious, I'm auto- in the negative ranks for you? Or are you saying the corrupt side of the church has really done a number on morality.
(I noted the '*')


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Or maybe LGBT people should carry Glock 19s on them



Eh, dont fully agree with that..


----------



## Misomie (Apr 17, 2015)

Stand Your Ground is a law that protects you for protecting yourself. It is to be used when your LIFE is in immediate danger, not when you see a dude in a dress or a couple making out.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> This is the face of morality, folks!



Remember, gay people have the right to bear arms as well. That would help to make sure you don't get killed by some wacko homophobe


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

IDC if you all think I am a monster for supporting SYG. Some people need to be put into the ground and they know who they are. It's bad enough Libs made it impossible for me to buy an AK-47 in this state, now it's a problem if I support my right to own a firearm. 

Please, I wouldn't kill a crossdresser just because he/she cross dressed. However, if they threatened my life...


----------



## Luki (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> And if you ever called me a faggot irl I'd have clipped your jaw. I may wear a dress, but I'm still a man.


Are you implying women wouldn't clip him in the face!?  ill clip u m8


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Wrong wrong wrong
> 
> And big beefcake studs? eww, not my cup of tea.



Why do kids keep thinking stud and hunk refers to muscle guys? That's just a good looking man. 

Also, you mentioned yesterday you wouldn't mind a threesome. And yet today you're jabbering on about how sexual freedom is so ebil. Yeah...you want to bite into that wet, hot forbidden fruit. Don't lie to Butters. I know what gets a gay guy's dick hard.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Eh, dont fully agree with that..



People deserve the right to protect themselves with firearms.
When people like Sylox can own a gun, people like me should be allowed to as well.

Sylox, you need serious therapy.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox, considering the fact that you were bullied in high school and the problems that had caused you, what makes you think you are any more justified in your words here than the hatred expressed by those who tormented you back then? Because I assure you we're all seeing a pretty good reflection of them in you right now. You really do need to rethink a lot of what you know, much of what you speak of as "moral" is nothing but societal stigmatization's that have no real reason behind them.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> -SNIP-



If I could give a "this," I would give so many.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> IDC if you all think I am a monster for supporting SYG. Some people need to be put into the ground and they know who they are. It's bad enough Libs made it impossible for me to buy an AK-47 in this state, now it's a problem if I support my right to own a firearm.



I'd own a gun just to shoot stuff, like plates or somethin. At least you get to hold on to some weapon. Ain't no love in the heart of the city.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

You can come here to Texas and try that.

Don't be surprised if a gay guy empties an AR-15 mag into your chest because you were trying to kill him


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't think I have to apologize for what I believe in and I do not have a superiority/inferiority or any other complex.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's bad enough Libs made it impossible for me to buy an AK-47 in this state,.



WHAT


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> Are you implying women wouldn't clip him in the face!?  ill clip u m8



;3 Use your legs, M'lady. They're stronger.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 Use your legs, M'lady. They're stronger.



I can see a Sonya Blade fatality right there.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You can come here to Texas and try that.
> 
> Don't be surprised if a gay guy empties an AR-15 mag into your chest because you were trying to kill him



Idk, I'd love it if a gay guy emptied on my chest


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> People deserve the right to protect themselves with firearms.
> When people like Sylox can own a gun, people like me should be allowed to as well.
> 
> Sylox, you need serious therapy.



oh no i understand that, but if worse come to worse, it will just cause lots of firefights to happen in public


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think I have to apologize for what I believe in and I do not have a superiority/inferiority or any other complex.



No... I'm not expecting any apology from you.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> Idk, I'd love it if a gay guy emptied on my chest



Take my THIS.  TAKE IT!!!!!!


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> Idk, I'd love it if a gay guy emptied on my chest



5.56x45 NATO? 
You wouldn't want that put into your chest


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Do you think this could be the root of the problem?  Since you stated you lacked experience in social areas, would this not make you uncomfortable around those who are different?



That's probably the biggest reason.



Commie Bat said:


> I fail to see what is scary about what you mentioned.  Could you go into some more detail on how it is scary?



If you don't think something like smoking pot and LEGALZING it isn't scary then I don't know what to tell you. Libs and Libertarians have conned America into beleiveing this drug is safe and that we shouldn't prosecute the people who use it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Haven't seen you in a while, Mentova. 

Come to advise Sylox?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> 5.56x45 NATO?
> You wouldn't want that put into your chest



Hey, knowing Shteev's tastes, they'd probably be closer to a 700 Nitro Express.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> 5.56x45 NATO?
> You wouldn't want that put into your chest



Honey it was a joke

and trust me, your spookily extensive gun knowledge is anything but a punchline


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> oh no i understand that, but if worse come to worse, it will just cause lots of firefights to happen in public



And thus- darwinism


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> oh no i understand that, but if worse come to worse, it will just cause lots of firefights to happen in public



I live in a state where almost everybody owns a gun, even LGBT people. I haven't seen a singe street battle in Abilene, even though there is a bunch of lesbians here


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think I have to apologize for what I believe in and I do not have a superiority/inferiority or any other complex.



No,you're the only threat here as far as we all see.
If you hate us all,if you think so lowly of people who are different then you,then leave and find 
a forum worth your bitter taste.
I'm sorry you were bullied,I'm sorry that something went so terribly wrong in your life you see people like me nothing but freaks and that you're so afraid of what the world has to offer you and how many amazing people you could meet and become great friends with.
I truly am sorry but you will not sit here belittling people for who they are,I will gladly stand my ground here with the others.
I thought you were actually a rather nice person when I first ran into you here.
But now?
All I know is you should get your pistol grip lookin' ass off of this forum and leave the rest of us alone.
You're a threat,you're volatile and as far as I'm concerned people like you shouldn't be welcome here.
I've never been so disgusted in my life.




MarkOfBane said:


> If I could give a "this," I would give so many.



Thank you. â™¥


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox here is a favour. You dug a hole so deep you are now in space. STOP DIGGING AND SAVE YOURSELF!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Haven't seen you in a while, Mentova.
> 
> Come to advise Sylox?



Incoming Ban Hammer! Run For You Lives!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

so remember when I said I didnt hate sylox but i thought he just had to learn more.....im not sure if even learning will change him at this point...i mean damn...


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> And thus- darwinism



Sounds like the Purge to me.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think I have to apologize for what I believe in and I do not have a superiority/inferiority or any other complex.



You do. I think you have an inferiority complex/self conscious issues and overcompensate with a false sense of superiority
I used to be like you and I hated myself



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> oh no i understand that, but if worse come to worse, it will just cause lots of firefights to happen in public


No it wont



Sylox said:


> If you don't think something like smoking pot and LEGALZING it isn't scary then I don't know what to tell you.


Being high on pot is literally (and I say this with 100% honesty, promise, swear to god) just laying on the couch, listening to music, and eating weird shit


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Incoming Ban Hammer! Run For You Lives!



No, that's not what I meant.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2015)

Alright guys, chill out a bit. This is getting a bit much.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mentova said:


> Alright guys, chill out a bit. This is getting a bit much.



If I could "this" yah, I would.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess I'm a bit sad....


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

Mentova said:


> Alright guys, chill out a bit. This is getting a bit much.



Purge the thread! Purge the thread! Do not resist your urge.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Mentova said:


> Alright guys, chill out a bit. This is getting a bit much.




Sorry about that, Minty. The forums were lagging out on my end, and I hadn't seen your message


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 17, 2015)

I feel like I need a cigarette after this.  What a night.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm saying they might have a couple of screws loose or may be cross dressing to compensate for something that happened in their life. Good for them; but I just don't approve of the fact that they want to go against their assigned gender. You don't see me trying to become white, so why do you want to be a woman?



I have a story. When I was a bit younger I tried the trans thing out. I didn't manage to pull it off around people I knew but I tried anyway. It's something that I can't help but be deeply ashamed of. Yes, I have a few damned screws loose but it is not my fault. I never asked for any of this stuff,

I started this shortly after some abuse that ended with me being raped by my friends big brother. You can't imagine what that's like unless it's happened to you. I still trying to get over it. You know what kind of guy that gets raped? A bitch, that's what kind. I'm a bitch. Nobody hurts men. 

So I convinced myself that if I was a girl, it would be OK. All the stuff I was feeling wouldn't be a problem. I wouldn't be gay if I was a girl. I convinced myself that I was a girl, that I naturally wasn't good enough, and I hated myself for years.

Now, I really don't like cross dressing solely for the reason that you have to think that your body isn't good enough, and that's wrong. If for any other reason I'm OK.  I will not judge anyone who does it because I don't know how they got there or why. You might say they're all sick fucks, but just maybe they already know that and are trying their damnedest for an escape.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> I confess I'm a bit sad....



yeah im a bit down too. At first it was entertaining but now...idk..


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I hate that I have a guilt conscience, because now I feel like I owe you all an apology.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, think this thread needs to be born anew.


It really is interesting what you see within someone the further you go down...... Some people you realize how they see the world and think it is against them, and how blame is placed on others instead of them.

It is fascinating.

When I was into hypnosis as the one giving, I never did hurt somebody, I could never do anything but end up helping them and I love that about myself, that at my core I am kind.

And no, this was not directly about this thread.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess that I hope everyone finds their true happiness in life and that you're comfortable in your body now or in the future if you need help reaching your goal in health or who you see yourself as gender/sexuality wise.
I hope you wake up with a smile on your face and a happy tune in your heart next to the one(s) you love and that you're able to pursue anything you put your mind to.
I want you all to know that you matter and that you'll always be loved and that I wish you nothing but the best. â™¥


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I hate that I have a guilt conscience, because now I feel like I owe you all an apology.



A good apology would be looking deep within yourself and helping yoself.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 17, 2015)

So I make tonight movie night and watch Pulp Fiction while eating an entire pizza. I come here to find this thread has assploded while I was gone. It took a half hour to catch up on this juicy drama. Damn, this night is fun!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess that being a mod here makes me want to drink heavily. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I hate that I have a guilt conscience, because now I feel like I owe you all an apology.



Please don't... It's gonna ruin my image of you


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Fine, I'm sorry for being an asshole and offending you all. That doesn't mean I won't cosidering changing, it just means I'm sorry for being a bigot.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Mentova said:


> I confess that being a mod here makes me want to drink heavily. :V



I have no sides now.


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> Yeah, think this thread needs to be born anew.



No it should stay dead.  500+ pages of low content, over sexualized posting that barely qualifies as a confession.  The thread devolved into a poor-man's chat room.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Please make reading pages 498 - 511 mandatory for all new users before posting.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Fine, I'm sorry for being an asshole and offending you all. That doesn't mean I won't cosidering changing, it just means I'm sorry for being a bigot.



Just fuckin close the tab


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 17, 2015)

I hate you, but I'm sorry.....seems legit.  :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Mentova said:


> I confess that being a mod here makes me want to drink heavily. :V



You poor babysitter. :V


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess that _*I DO NOT LIKE BEING OUT OF THISES*_.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 17, 2015)

I still feel like this thread should be renamed; _"General chat thread - the place for all your thirsty drama needs!"
_
Anyways... I _"confess"_ that this thread should have been locked like all of the other _"confession threads"_ a long time ago.
I also really like bananas. *...Delicious!*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

And maybe I need help, or something. My views really do rub people the wrong way, not just about trans and crossdressers, but apparently coming out against drinking and smoking pot isolates you from the rest of society. I really wish I wasn't such a judgmental asshole at times. There are alot of issues that lie under the surface that I'm too scared to talk about and confront and alot of them were on display tonight.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

How about a fuck you and your opinions long live this thread~!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 17, 2015)

Somebody call Dr. Phil.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox, you just need to masturbate more. Especially to all those white guys you find attractive.


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How about a fuck you and your opinions long live this thread~!



Pull the cactus out of your ass and calm yourself.  At least he admitting his transgressions which is progress.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I jerk off 4 times a day.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I jerk off 4 times a day.



And whadayaknow, that counts as a confession.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

I jerk off whenever I get pent up...
Mreh...
Once every 3 days


----------



## UrsusArtist (Apr 17, 2015)

Confession: I just died.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Pull the cactus out of your ass and calm yourself



I ain't mad yo! But using using a cactus for a dildo sounds oddly appealing.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I jerk off 4 times a day.



Source?


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Confession: I just died.



RIP Ursus, let us all remember the kind words and bear hugs he had to offer in his short time on this earth


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I jerk off 4 times a day.



I am the puppet master of FAF.


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I ain't mad yo! But using using a cactus for a dildo sounds oddly appealing.



Sounds very prickly.



Butters Shikkon said:


> I am the puppet master of FAF.



You don't control me. >:V


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 17, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Sounds very prickly.



Did I hear Prickly? We need more Porcupine.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Sounds very prickly.


I prefer a 2-in-one kind that doubles as an exacto-knife


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

If you ripped the needles of a cactus, i bet it'd be a good dildo
I mean like a houseplant sized cactus


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> You don't control me. >:V



Even I'm not foolish enough to try to bend the will of an Elder God. :V


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

is this thread...calming down?

http://catplanet.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Iz-safe-to-come.jpg


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> not just about trans and crossdressers, but apparently coming out against drinking and smoking pot isolates you from the rest of society. I really wish I wasn't such a judgmental asshole at times.



Mind your own biscuits and life will be gravy


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> If you ripped the needles of a cactus, i bet it'd be a good dildo
> I mean like a houseplant sized cactus



So your saying you couldn't take a saguaro? :V


----------



## Astrium (Apr 17, 2015)

JFC, I leave for a few hours to put on a play and you guys burn the thread down and piss on its ashes...

I like it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> So your saying you couldn't take a saguaro? :V



I won't put anything up my ass, I was suggesting for my fellow faggots


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2015)

Then you realize those tiny hairs on cacti....


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

you take them off, duh
peel the skin off the cactus and shove it up your ass you disgusting animal


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I feel like crying right now and I hate showing any kind of emotion. Goddammit.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> you take them off, duh
> peel the skin off the cactus and shove it up your ass you disgusting animal



I never thought of that... But thank you for sharing... Now I know who knows better V:


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess I kinda have the urge to give everyone in this thread a big group internet hug, cause damn did it get heated


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I feel like crying right now and I hate showing any kind of emotion. Goddammit.



This is how gender roles hurt people, ya'll.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I feel like crying right now and I hate showing any kind of emotion. Goddammit.



Maybe now you know how it feels when you see someone saying that they can't wait to get a gun to kill you for the way you were born.
C'mon man.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> And maybe I need help, or something. My views really do rub people the wrong way, not just about trans and crossdressers, but apparently coming out against drinking and smoking pot isolates you from the rest of society. I really wish I wasn't such a judgmental asshole at times. There are alot of issues that lie under the surface that I'm too scared to talk about and confront and alot of them were on display tonight.



Confronting things is good for you.

For my part, thank you for the apology. I wasn't upset with you. No hard feelings?

Edit: I feel bad about using profanity. That's my confession, I'm that guy.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I feel like crying right now and I hate showing any kind of emotion. Goddammit.



Sylox, like I've said plenty of times,
I like you.
I respect your ability to stay true to your thoughts.
I just wish you would be less.. horrendous about them.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, confession: I feel a tiny bit uncomfortable around trans/bigender people because I'm never entirely sure what pronouns I should be using.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Okay, confession: I feel a tiny bit uncomfortable around trans/bigender people because I'm never entirely sure what pronouns I should be using.



Male pronouns for me,if you mess up don't worry you're human and people make mistakes.
I wont hate you for it,and I certainly wont start lecturing you if you choose not to.
Just ask if you know someone is trans/bigender etc..Most are happy to tell you and it shows a lot of respect on your behalf.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2015)

... can... can someone tell me what went on through the last few pages?


----------



## Kazolas (Apr 17, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Okay, confession: I feel a tiny bit uncomfortable around trans/bigender people because I'm never entirely sure what pronouns I should be using.



I'm sure they would appreciate you asking them. I imagine that would be better than stares or judgmental attitudes <3


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> ... can... can someone tell me what went on through the last few pages?



Nothing,just don't worry about it and continue on.
I think you should confess something about your favorite fruit or least favorite. C:


----------



## Koota (Apr 17, 2015)

i fell as if i missed something


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Okay, confession: I feel a tiny bit uncomfortable around trans/bigender people because I'm never entirely sure what pronouns I should be using.



I try to stop using gender pronouns altogther now, nomatter who I'm talking to.
I just use 'they' or just their name. 
'I saw Alex jacking off to the sound of Walmart doors opening and closing, they really seem to enjoy it'.
It's not grammatically correct but fleh, is anything nowadays?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I try to stop using gender pronouns altogther now, nomatter who I'm talking to.
> I just use 'they' or just their name.
> 'I saw Alex jacking off to the sound of Walmart doors opening and closing, they really seem to enjoy it'.
> It's not grammatically correct but fleh, is anything nowadays?




Excuse me while I go Lul out a lung.
That was the best example ever.


----------



## shteev (Apr 17, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> ... can... can someone tell me what went on through the last few pages?



You don't wanna know


----------



## Luki (Apr 17, 2015)

I think refraining from using pronouns at all when speaking to people is a tad too extreme. 
I find the use of "they" in such context extremely silly. It just sounds weird.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Nothing,just don't worry about it and continue on.
> I think you should confess something about your favorite fruit or least favorite. C:



I... confess I don't like fruits much...? Seriously, this thread is going so fast now >.<


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Koota said:


> *hugs*
> Don't be scared to show emotion. It is not a sign of weakness but a sign of courage. Being able to show the vulnerable side of yourself is the strongest thing anyone can do.



The good thing about this thread is that no matter how much you be an asshole if you genuinely are sorry, people here will wholeheartedly forgive you


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

I eat meals in the shower


----------



## Luki (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I eat meals in the shower


Yikes, how do you even?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I... confess I don't like fruits much...? Seriously, this thread is going so fast now >.<



It's fine,you didn't miss anything worth worrying about.
Also,you don't like fruit?
That's new,but I guess the sort of tastes done appeal to everyone.
[..I think I just made a fruit joke.]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I eat meals in the shower



Better than eat and shit at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I feel like crying right now and I hate showing any kind of emotion. Goddammit.



"It takes a strong man to withhold their emotions - to show them, stronger still." - I don't remember who said this, but it was someone inspirational.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The good thing about this thread is that no matter how much you be an asshole if you genuinely are sorry, people here will wholeheartedly forgive you



I'm usualy slow to forgive people. Especially online, cause I've seen too many cases of people quickly going back to being a dick after they apologize. But with sylox, I can see he's starting to learn to get better about himself and I can respect that


----------



## Luki (Apr 17, 2015)

The enforced belief that men must never cry or show emotional weakness is extremely harmful to them.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 17, 2015)

I confess that Sylox personally appologized to me over private message and I appreciate that and hope they learned a lesson and take the time to hopefully change for the best in their life.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2015)

So Sylox said stuff again... ok.
I wish I could participate more actively now, but I'm visitting elsewhere, with my parents and I'm on my phone. Luckily, the food is delicious.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> Yikes, how do you even?



Bring food in shower and eat it




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Better than eat and shit at the same time.



I eat food while pissing too sometimes


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

The Romans used to find crying a very strong thing.
And butt sex was pretty chill with them back then...
Where's Doc Brown when you need him with the DeLorean?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Luki said:


> The enforced belief that men must never cry , or show emotional weakness is extremely harmful to them.



I only cried once.... IT WAS AWESOME!

Cry if you must! May you be gay, straight, lesbian, asexual or whatever!

God didn't give us tear ducts for nothing



Volkodav said:


> I eat food while pissing too sometimes



Multitasking at it's finest


----------



## Astrium (Apr 17, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> The Romans used to find crying a very strong thing.
> And butt sex was pretty chill with them back then...
> Where's Doc Brown when you need him with the DeLorean?



Counterexample: Brutus.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 17, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> The Romans used to find crying a very strong thing.
> And butt sex was pretty chill with them back then...
> Where's Doc Brown when you need him with the DeLorean?



i don't know if you want that...i dont think the romans were that hygeinic..


----------



## Luki (Apr 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Bring food in shower and eat it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's just wrong



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> i don't know if you want that...i dont think the romans were that hygeinic..


As an asexual I'm not a fan of sex by a rule, but imagining how generally disgusting it must have been in the distant past is fodder of nightmares.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

I cried for a minute before dancing to this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> i don't know if you want that...i dont think the romans were that hygeinic..



I guess I'd just have to give 'em a good wash down. c:


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I cried for a minute before dancing to this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY



Whenever I get sad, which is very rare, I watch the older episodes of Spongebob Squarepants / listen to the soundtrack. Spongebob's silly and carefree attitude kinda fits my own. x3
You'd be surprised at how good the soundtrack is...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I cried for a minute before dancing to this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY



I dig shit like this.


----------



## Luki (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I cried for a minute before dancing to this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY


... I confess I did not know he was also a singer prior to that. A good one at that , too !


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 18, 2015)

I confess that all this drama bores the crap out of me and I will be taking a break from the forums.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I guess I'd just have to give 'em a good wash down. c:



make sure to bring lots of soap, hand sanitizer, and bleach when you go in that delorean


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2015)

If youre ever thirsty, you can also just piss in your mouth


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> make sure to bring lots of soap, hand sanitizer, and bleach when you go in that delorean



I'd go for some industrial cleaner and call it a day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> If youre ever thirsty, you can also just piss in your mouth



Watersports


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a thing for music like that, so his song was right up my alley. Sounds like a mix of Maniac, Eye of the Tiger and Push It To the Limit. Damn, now I want to listen to some Eurodance.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Watersports



In need of assistance?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

I like how the 80's are becoming retro. :3


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> I confess that all this drama bores the crap out of me and I will be taking a break from the forums.



Godfuckingdammit, everyone I love is leaving.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

I confess I'm not so fond of the thread's current state... it seems to me as if the posting has gone even more downhill as of late, with a few exceptions


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I have a thing for music like that, so his song was right up my alley. Sounds like a mix of Maniac, Eye of the Tiger and Push It To the Limit. Damn, now I want to listen to some Eurodance.



I love eye of the tiger,holy crap.
The tv show Supernatural made it even greater with Dean Winchester rocking out to it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> In need of assistance?



Sparta use Hydro Pump now!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I confess I'm not so fond of the thread's current state... it seems to me as if the posting has gone even more downhill as of late, with a few exceptions



i wouldn't say its gone downhill. It just gets...sidetracked every once and while


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been called racist for saying that the Beastie Boys are light years better than Lil Wayne before.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Watersports



I would never do that


----------



## Koota (Apr 18, 2015)

I get far too excited when someone quotes something i say on a post.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

I confess I'm starting to dislike people leaving the forums like right now

They're making it sound like they don't give a fuck anymore about the people who cares about them.

It's like them saying: "Oh I'm going to leave you guys I don't care about you guys.. why should I? You guys are never my friends, never were, never will"


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I've been called racist for saying that the Beastie Boys are light years better than Lil Wayne before.



dont know how thats racist. Anything other than lil wayne is better if you ask me, and im black


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Koota said:


> I get far too excited when someone quotes something i say on a post.



*slowly raises hand* i kinda get excited when I get a "this" or quoted...i dont know why i get excited though...


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Koota said:


> I get far too excited when someone quotes something i say on a post.



do i excite you koota


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't hold a grudge worth a damn.  Hell, I can't even hate the guy that almost killed me when I was 15...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2015)

the weak will perish
the herd will grow strong


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> the weak will perish
> the herd will grow strong



Real words of wisdom


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

Confession:

When I was younger, I pretended to have nightmares so I could sleep with my big bro.


----------



## Koota (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> do i excite you koota



Maybe... a little


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I can't hold a grudge worth a damn.  Hell, I can't even hate the guy that almost killed me when I was 15...



I want to hear this story.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> When I was younger, I pretended to have nightmares so I could sleep with my big bro.



LMAO
THATS ADORABLE


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> When I was younger, I pretended to have nightmares so I could sleep with my big bro.



Awwww :-D


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> When I was younger, I pretended to have nightmares so I could sleep with my big bro.



You sinful lil fuck! :V


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> dont know how thats racist. Anything other than lil wayne is better if you ask me, and im black



The guy I was arguing with was a hard-core gangsta-rap fan. He was desperately trying to find a comeback after I told him how the Beastie Boys were better


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> When I was younger, I pretended to have nightmares so I could sleep with my big bro.



GUYS! GUYS! GUYS! LISTEN!

what if he meant incest? Ohhh...

-wiggle fingers-


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> GUYS! GUYS! GUYS! LISTEN!
> 
> what if he meant incest? Ohhh...
> 
> -wiggle fingers-



*grabs you by the collar* don't ruin this adorable moment for us dammit!  lol


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2015)

stop it you fucking sluts
why cant i just enjoy anything
wby cant anything be cute

my sister and i used to have sleepovers in the same bed all the time. when i was about 18 or so and having a mental breakdown, she let me sleep w/ her for like a week
its clsoe sibling bond shit


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> GUYS! GUYS! GUYS! LISTEN!
> 
> what if he meant incest? Ohhh...
> 
> -wiggle fingers-



Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I slept with a night light until I was 13. Good times...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I slept with a night light until I was 13. Good times...



Heh! Your comfort was your night light, my comfort was my brother. c:


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I can't hold a grudge worth a damn.  Hell, I can't even hate the guy that almost killed me when I was 15...



goddamn, son, why he do that?

i don't usually hold grudges... but i don't really forgive people, either.  i can get along with anyone as long as they're not acting like a shitbox, but if they piss me off, i won't just forget it even after it blows over and i'm ok with them again.  and if they do it enough, they go on the "irredeemable garbage" list and _then_ i hate them forever.  :I  but that is nearly impossible to do 'cause i don't really get mad in the first place.

actually, i confess i don't feel things very strongly at all most of the time.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

I confess that I feel kinda weird having been here less than two weeks and already having 313 posts and 56 Thisses (Thissi?).


----------



## Luki (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> I can't hold a grudge worth a damn.  Hell, I can't even hate the guy that almost killed me when I was 15...


Intentionally?


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Holy hellllll. Took about an hour on and off but I read through this thread. That's my confession... Did I waste an hour? That's for you to decide! 

Had some stuff to say but I'm going to bite my tongue *bites* ouch...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Holy hellllll. Took about an hour on and off but I read through this thread. That's my confession... Did I waste an hour? That's for you to decide!
> 
> Had some stuff to say but I'm going to bite my tongue *bites* ouch...



Nah! Not a waste at all, knowing myself, I would be laughing my way through it and waking up family members and having my crackers taken away from me.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I slept with a night light until I was 13. Good times...



I slept with one until I was 14


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 18, 2015)

The dark still terrifies me.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 18, 2015)

I confess that I like the smell of natural, musky human body odor over any kind of cologne, deodorant or perfume. EVEN ON WOMEN.

I love people with my nose. *Inhales all of you*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> I confess that I like the smell of natural, musky human body odor over any kind of cologne, deodorant or perfume. EVEN ON WOMEN.
> 
> I love people with my nose. *Inhales all of you*



YOU'RE GAY! YOU'RE GAY! YOU'RE GAY! YOU'RE GAY! 

Don't disappoint me Red! YOU'RE GAY!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank god I took a shower.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> YOU'RE GAY! YOU'RE GAY! YOU'RE GAY! YOU'RE GAY!
> 
> Don't disappoint me Red! YOU'RE GAY!




I'M PAN! I'M PAN! I'M PAN!

Bears! Dick Chicks! Drag queens! Men! Women! Transmen! Transwomen! Bigender! Agender! Androgynous! THERE IS NOBODY I CAN'T LOVE! I prefer nothing and everything! And I've dated most of these things at least once. 


Except femboys. Those guys ain't my cuppa tea.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

I confess to really wanting to be cuddled right now


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

If Justin Beiber weren't an annoying wannabe thug douchebag...I'd fuck him.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I confess to really wanting to be cuddled right now



*Cuddles*. c:


----------



## Koota (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I confess to really wanting to be cuddled right now


*Cuddles*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> I'M PAN! I'M PAN! I'M PAN!
> 
> Bears! Dick Chicks! Drag queens! Men! Women! Transmen! Transwomen! Bigender! Agender! Androgynous! THERE IS NOBODY I CAN'T LOVE! I prefer nothing and everything! And I've dated most of these things at least once.
> 
> ...




RAPE ME RED! RAPE ME!


Oh wait... I can't call it rape if I want to be raped. Oh well... -shrug-


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 18, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> I confess that I like the smell of natural, musky human body odor over any kind of cologne, deodorant or perfume. EVEN ON WOMEN.
> 
> I love people with my nose. *Inhales all of you*


 Are you a dog or something?


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> If Justin Beiber weren't an annoying wannabe thug douchebag...I'd fuck him.



I hate him and his attitude but "Beauty and a Beat" is hot fire...

I confess that I like a Justin Bieber song.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> If Justin Beiber weren't an annoying wannabe thug douchebag...I'd fuck him.



I'd lick his abs if he weren't a lil racist son of a bitch.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

*cuddles bio and koota back* :-D

where dafuq is my cuddle mika?


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 18, 2015)

I confess I might have to go to an Sex Addicts Anonymous meeting pretty soon.....I feel like I've wasted a little bit of my life, hours at a time. My priorities definitely are not where they should be and I feel guilty af after the matter, which leads to more "me time". Some people say "that's awesome, what are you talking about?!". In all honesty, it's not. I'd give anything to function like a normal person.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

His songs are straight trash and I'd like to beat the shit out him, but god he is fine as hell.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I confess I might have to go to an Sex Addicts Anonymous meeting pretty soon.....I feel like I've wasted a little bit of my life, hours at a time. My priorities definitely are not where they should be and I feel guilty af after the matter, which leads to more "me time". Some people say "that's awesome, what are you talking about?!". In all honesty, it's not. I'd give anything to function like a normal person.



Do it, for srs.



Sylox said:


> His songs are straight trash and I'd like to beat the shit out him, but god he is fine as hell.



That Calvin Kline ad. <3 If he were anyone else...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> *cuddles bio and koota back* :-D
> 
> where dafuq is my cuddle mika?



W-wait... Y-you want my cuddles? Fair warning though... People normally loses their virginity afterwards


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

Confession:

When I was young, I used to put worms inside of my penis because I thought that my penis was a mummy worm and that my quest in life was to find all its baby worms and reunite them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> When I was young, I used to put worms inside of my penis because I thought that my penis was a mummy worm and that my quest in life was to find all its baby worms and reunite them.



Surely this is a joke otherwise you're fucked..


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> W-wait... Y-you want my cuddles? Fair warning though... People normally loses their virginity afterwards



hmm...heavy risk...but the prize....


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The dark still terrifies me.



Considering some of my experiences while camping at night with no moon, (including an incident where I got a cut on the back of my head with a rifle bayonet), I can see why some adults fear the dark


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> When I was young, I used to put worms inside of my penis because I thought that my penis was a mummy worm and that my quest in life was to find all its baby worms and reunite them.



please let this be a joke please let this be a joke


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm just sitting here, waiting until the next week passes, and expecting the 7th of may candidly and with enthusiasm, because that day, I have a talk about operatic music that I just won't shut up about. I mostly can't wait to see how it goes, and if people enjoy it.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Surely this is a joke otherwise you're fucked..



I swear I'm not joking. 
I was only very young when I did this, like, 4-5 :/


----------



## BRN (Apr 18, 2015)

hi 8chan


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Do it, for srs.
> 
> 
> 
> That Calvin Kline ad. <3 If he were anyone else...




Haha I'll remind myself next time I'm in NY there is a huge multistory CK add of his down by Canal St? I believe. I'll find it, it's by the only gas station in the area. I'll snap a pic


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> When I was young, I used to put worms inside of my penis because I thought that my penis was a mummy worm and that my quest in life was to find all its baby worms and reunite them.



No comment.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

BRN said:


> hi 8chan


Hello there, SIX. What's the exact meaning of the new nickname for the forums?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Haha I'll remind myself next time I'm in NY there is a huge multistory CK add of his down by Canal St? I believe. I'll find it, it's by the only gas station in the area. I'll snap a pic



You rock <3



BRN said:


> hi 8chan



I miss our tumblr era


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 18, 2015)

In 4 hours this thread has increased by 9 pages.
Congrats


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2015)

calling bullshit on worm story
the worms would decompose inside and you'd get sepsis


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I'm just sitting here, waiting until the next week passes, and expecting the 7th of may candidly and with enthusiasm, because that day, I have a talk about operatic music that I just won't shut up about. I mostly can't wait to see how it goes, and if people enjoy it.



I like operatic music. Elaborate.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> calling bullshit on worm story
> the worms would decompose inside and you'd get sepsis



I didn't leave them in there man, I wasn't that stupid! xD
I would put them in, wait a few minutes and then put it back.
Also, when I say "in", I just mean inside the foreskin.. not actually INSIDE the penis.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I like operatic music. Elaborate.


It's about how gender and ethnic stereotypes can be conveyed solely through the music and not just the drama or the scenery.
Edit: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ebmTkOtpQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Listen from 3:55. Notice how the music becomes completely different once the japanese women make their entrance?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I didn't leave them in there man, I wasn't that stupid! xD
> I would put them in, wait a few minutes and then put it back.
> Also, when I say "in", I just mean inside the foreskin.. not actually INSIDE the penis.



Incoming cock vore topic... Yeah I like tentacle hentai but that is beyond "that"


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> When I was young, I used to put worms inside of my penis because I thought that my penis was a mummy worm and that my quest in life was to find all its baby worms and reunite them.



Where's the "stop putting bees and worms in your dick" quote when I need it?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah i call bs on the worm thing too. That would hurt like hell and kids hate pain.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Yeah i call bs on the worm thing too. That would hurt like hell and kids hate pain.



Maybe he's a born masochist like me


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Yeah i call bs on the worm thing too. That would hurt like hell and kids hate pain.



It didn't hurt at all :/ 
Remember that we are talking about 1 worm at a time, and not adult worms. And not actually INSIDE of my penis. They were baby worms, I assumed the big worms didn't belong to the 'mummy worm' (thankfully).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Maybe he's a born masochist like me



Then Billy shoved worms down his incredibly small urethra, he felt a surge of impossible burning and felt once again at peace. This was to be the beginning, next he would get the safety pin and experiment with that.



Biochemiphy said:


> It didn't hurt at all :/
> Remember that we are talking about 1 worm at a time, and not adult worms. *And not actually INSIDE of my penis.* They were baby worms, I assumed the big worms didn't belong to the 'mummy worm' (thankfully).



I was about to say...


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Where's the "stop putting bees and worms in your dick" quote when I need it?



you just made the quote


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ebmTkOtpQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
6:07 and on.
Reposting this because I was asked to elabourate.
A few words that come to mind: surprising, unearthly, ethereal, and, at the end, naÃ¯ve and childish. _Madama Butterfly_, or, the exotization of Japanese women through music.
What intrincancies lie in the music that make it sound 'foreign'? I don't know, but I can analyse the effect it produces; subjective as it is, there's no denying her music is completely different from the western man's. On every article I've found, the same point is stated: their music is, indeed, constructed differenly, in accordance to the codes of musical orientalism.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

I just noped the fuck out of my own bathroom after I saw a big-ass milli/centipede hanging out near the corner of my bathtub. It was somewhere between four and six inches long. I was standing there brushing my teeth and just trying not to stare at it. It just... Ugh. *Shudders* I may be 6'2" and 195 lbs, but I'll be damned if I'm going up against one of those creepy crawly motherfuckers. I just shut it in the bathroom for the night.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I just noped the fuck out of my own bathroom after I saw a big-ass milli/centipede hanging out near the corner of my bathtub. It was somewhere between four and six inches long. I was standing there brushing my teeth and just trying not to stare at it. It just... Ugh. *Shudders* I may be 6'2" and 195 lbs, but I'll be damned if I'm going up against one of those creepy crawly motherfuckers. I just shut it in the bathroom for the night.



*cringes and shivers all over my body* ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew


----------



## Misomie (Apr 18, 2015)

The black widow (that lives in my bathroom because I keep forgetting to catch her) recently killed a four inch millipede. Its corpse is right below her web.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Misomie said:


> The black widow (that lives in my bathroom because I keep forgetting to catch her) recently killed a four inch millipede. It's corpse is right below her web.



i feel itchy all over. Fuck, I hate bugs!


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

how the fuck are people attracted to justin bieber
he seriously looks like a little kid, it's actually creepy.


anywho, i confess there are a couple of threads on here that i have purposefully avoided posting in.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah, JB's got a 12 year old's face, it's kind of gross.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> how the fuck are people attracted to justin bieber
> he seriously looks like a little kid, it's actually creepy.



 He has a feminine face if that's what you mean.  And perfect pecs <3 

I'm not offput by femininity.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> He has a feminine face if that's what you mean.  And perfect pecs <3
> 
> I'm not offput by femininity.



>  blegh. i am, least when it's on a man... not that i'd call that one a man.
i still say he looks like somebody pasted a twelve year old's face onto an adult's body.  and his body don't do much for me, either.  nosir, i find him most unremarkable!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> >  blegh. i am, least when it's on a man... not that i'd call that one a man.
> i still say he looks like somebody pasted a twelve year old's face onto an adult's body.  and his body don't do much for me, either.  nosir, i find him most unremarkable!



For me, its just right. Not too muscley and not too skinny. (Although I kinda like fatties too) I'm complicated.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

That picture is the one in that giant billboard  and i know exactly what you mean


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> For me, its just right. Not too muscley and not too skinny. (Although I kinda like fatties too) I'm complicated.



needs more meat on 'im, i say
and hair
and a bag over his head
then we'd be doin' alright.


:I also, i confess i'm plotting to buy ice cream cones next time i go to the store.  i shouldn't.  they're bad.  but god are they good


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Look at his Bulge... It's either photoshopped or inserted a banana in his underwear to make it big


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Look at his Bulge... It's either photoshopped or inserted a banana in his underwear to make it big



i didnt even notice that.. would have felt too much like a pedophile looking at justin bieber's crotch :U


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

I can only be attracted to people who find me attractive (except for the folks who are super desperate and find EVERYONE attractive... I can smell that a mile away and that smell belongs in the toilet). I can fantasize about a dude until I find out they're straight or have a mate or aren't interested in me for some other reason, at which point I quickly and completely retract my crush to be used on someone who matters.

This seems like a contrary approach to most, who have 'types' that they chase, requited or not.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Look at his Bulge... It's either photoshopped or inserted a banana in his underwear to make it big



The only way to find out is to find him and take them off. You and me have yet to have a wacky adventure...how's the month of June looking for you?


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 18, 2015)

What Bieber seriously needs is some body hair and a nice thick beard. His face can't really be salvaged but it can all be covered with generous amounts of body hair.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> What Bieber seriously needs is some body hair and a nice thick beard. His face can't really be salvaged but it can all be covered with generous amounts of body hair.



i still favor the classic brown paper bag with a crudely-drawn smiley face on it.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 18, 2015)

Or he can grow out that stupid haircut and cover what isn't beardy with his hair.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> Or he can grow out that stupid haircut and cover what isn't beardy with his hair.


he'd have to pull some serious cousin itt stuff


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

This whole conversation reminds me of when I told my gay dad Beiber was hot. He just shook his head. He's an old fashioned guy and thinks Burt Reynolds is handsome.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> This whole conversation reminds me of when I told my gay dad Beiber was hot. He just shook his head. He's an old fashioned guy and thinks Burt Reynolds is handsome.



not what i'd call a beauty.. but i'd take him over the biebs any day


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> This whole conversation reminds me of when I told my gay dad Beiber was hot. He just shook his head. He's an old fashioned guy and thinks Burt Reynolds is handsome.



Can you blame your dad?


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 18, 2015)

If nothing else Bieber ain't ripe yet and he needs about ten years and a lot more body hair.

I am just old and southern enough to know who Burt Reynolds is. No thank you. The whole tan with black hair and mustache is a bit too close to what my dad looks like.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Justin Bieber is no match in hotness or dance ability to his twin brother Bustin' Jiver.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Can you blame your dad?



I'm more of a young Brad Pitt or Antonio Banderas kinda queer.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

]'8<  ugh butters no


----------



## BRN (Apr 18, 2015)

C'mon, twinks are hot. I like them lithe. When they tell you that they weigh "x pounds" and you're like, wow, I lift that on the dumbells.

That's hot. 

And sure, JB is just that kind of twink, but _no thanks_. I'm not yet material enough to seperate the body from the caustic personality problems.  Ew.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

On further inspection, Burt's confidence is certainly sexy.  NSFW


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't know what it is about twinks I don't like. I like short guys, I love me some extra sassy full on flaming drag queens, but you show me something like JB with that hairless body and that little boy face and everything inside of me just goes "EEEEWWWWW" 

I think it's all just the wrong combo of features.

OH GOD BUTTERS NO.

*TOO MUCH LIKE MY DAD


**Scarred for life*


----------



## BRN (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> On further inspection, Burt's confidence is certainly sexy.  NSFW


I gagged :c


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> OH GOD BUTTERS NO.
> 
> *TOO MUCH LIKE MY DAD
> 
> ...



https://poolriah.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/picard-yes.jpg :V



BRN said:


> I gagged :c



Imagine if you were gay in the 70's...this is all you got.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Burt is (was?) cute, and I prefer a man with a good personality and at least an average sized pingas who isn't so fat that they could break an elevator on their own... but mostly a good personality is what's important. It makes me sad to read about people who like twinks, when twinks and attractive people in general spend so much time looking good that they forget to be interesting or intelligent.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 18, 2015)

I also find twinks/femboys attractive (they are top tier in my attractiveness ranking system). Just no muscle, that ruins the whole point. :K


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I like all kinds of guys!
I'm not picky as long as you're not messy!


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> https://poolriah.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/picard-yes.jpg :V



now, _there_ is a man i would tap.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> now, _there_ is a man i would tap.



By the looks of that picture, you already are!


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> now, _there_ is a man i would tap.



Likewise, I am all for some Picard.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> now, _there_ is a man i would tap.



He is very dignified...but I'm saving myself for Sir Ian. (gandalf)


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> By the looks of that picture, you already are!



i do have that effect on people.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

I wonder which celebrity I'm so into


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder which celebrity I'm so into



you don't need celebrities.  you have me.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 18, 2015)

I've never really had a celebrity crush. Unless you count anime/video game characters but they are pretty much designed to be perfect so....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> you don't need celebrities.  you have me.



I don't know what you look like in real life. Send me pics!


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't know what you look like in real life. Send me pics!



i must make another confession... this is not a fursona; i am really and truly an alligator

:U i don't have any pics. you'll just have to use your imagination.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> The enforced belief that men must never cry or show emotional weakness is extremely harmful to them.



...and quite possibly the reason that men have a higher rate of suicides


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

Red_Lion _ said:


> I don't know what it is about twinks I don't like. I like short guys, I love me some extra sassy full on flaming drag queens, but you show me something like JB with that hairless body and that little boy face and everything inside of me just goes "EEEEWWWWW"



Twinks suck.

(*giggity*)


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Apr 18, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ...and quite possibly the reason that men have a higher rate of suicides



I'm staunchly against male bravado and trying to act like "tough guys." All it does is deny your the capability to feel compassion for others and make lasting friendships/relationships with people who don't match your exact tough guy image.

If I'm sad, I'll cry if I must. If I'm mad, I'll communicate openly to discuss it. The last thing I want is to hold feelings inside til I burst and find myself alienated from others and in a horrible state.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, looks like I missed the party again last night xD


----------



## Amiir (Apr 18, 2015)

You guys broke a new record: the thread shifted 21 fucking pages in 12 hours. I was like... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91rPIq2mN4

In real life I try to keep the ''tough guy'' facade. I just don't want people to think that I'm weak. Should anyone just smell a pinch of insecurity on you and they'll tear you apart. Not everyone is out there to get you, but most people are. People just enjoy pressing on your weaknesses, they want to see you fall. They want to win over everybody, even for the pettiest things. You mustn't give them a single chance to do so


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

Amiir said:


> In real life I try to keep the ''tough guy'' facade. I just don't want people to think that I'm weak. Should anyone just smell a pinch of insecurity on you and they'll tear you apart. Not everyone is out there to get you, but most people are. People just enjoy pressing on your weaknesses, they want to see you fall. They want to win over everybody, even for the pettiest things. You mustn't give them a single chance to do so



Spoken like a true MAN. Bravo.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Amiir said:


> You guys broke a new record: the thread shifted 21 fucking pages in 12 hours. I was like... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91rPIq2mN4
> 
> In real life I try to keep the ''tough guy'' facade. I just don't want people to think that I'm weak. Should anyone just smell a pinch of insecurity on you and they'll tear you apart. Not everyone is out there to get you, but most people are. People just enjoy pressing on your weaknesses, they want to see you fall. They want to win over everybody, even for the pettiest things. You mustn't give them a single chance to do so



My heart has always been on my sleeve and I am a naturally emotional guy, never really attempted to put on a tough guy faÃ§ade


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

In my opinion, it's more manly to talk about your feelings and discuss things instead of hiding things like a wimp or fearing what others think.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> In my opinion, it's more manly to talk about your feelings and discuss things instead of hiding things like a wimp or fearing what others think.



Its how I've always been, sure I suffered for it in highschool, was relentlessly bullied but I came out the other end smiling and despite the lack of a job I'm fairly happy with life.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Its how I've always been, sure I suffered for it in highschool, was relentlessly bullied but I came out the other end smiling and despite the lack of a job I'm fairly happy with life.



See? You're a tough guy. <3


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> See? You're a tough guy. <3



Me, a tough guy? /////// nah you must have me confused with someone else


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Me, a tough guy? /////// nah you must have me confused with someone else



To endure hardship and not lose hope (and just as important...yourself) is strength, Naesaki.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> To endure hardship and not lose hope (and just as important...yourself) is strength, Naesaki.




Go on Naesaki take your clothes off

FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Go on Naesaki take your clothes off
> 
> FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK!



It's advice you can take now, Mara.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's advice you can take now, Mara.



Butters and Naesaki sitting under a tree

F-U-C-K-I-N-G


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki in a Confessions Thread doing some song... S-O... nah. 

Confession - Holy shit I've become slightly obsessed with GWAR. Oderus Urungus is by far the most hilarious person ever interviewed, everything about the band is just so over the top it's great ^_^


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> To endure hardship and not lose hope (and just as important...yourself) is strength, Naesaki.



Thank you Butters *bear hugs* Means a lot to hear you say that ^w^



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Go on Naesaki take your clothes off
> 
> FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK!



Now now Mara I am a classy guy :3 I don't just simply take my clothes off  Although.........................hmmm



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Butters and Naesaki sitting under a tree
> 
> F-U-C-K-I-N-G



Now there is an interesting mental image *ponder*


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2015)

Justin isnt childlike, hes feminine
hes a twink but a bit too muscular
seriously jfc before you shit on those of us who like twinks, do yourself a favour and Google the justin bieber Calvin klein ad before you call us pedophiles


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 18, 2015)

Gosh that took forever to catch up, yall really blew up the thread yesterday! 
I don't even remember the confession I was going to make after reading all that!

oh I remember something when I was kid I would pretend to be scared of the dark so that my dad would leave the tv on so I could watch anime on adult swim, was awesome until I got old enough where he did not believe me and it did not work anymore v-v


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 18, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Confession - Holy shit I've become slightly obsessed with GWAR. Oderus Urungus is by far the most hilarious person ever interviewed, everything about the band is just so over the top it's great ^_^



Yeah! *GWAR* is *the shit* bruh! 'Loved 'em since back in the '80's. 'Got to see them a few times in the early '90's. I was truly bummed when the news broke last year about Dave Brockies (Oderus Urungus) death. He was truly funny and twisted, but still intelligent*. He was one of a kind. (*Don't use heroin kids)
Saddam-A-Go-Go will always be one of my favorite GWAR songs ever.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Justin isnt childlike, hes feminine
> hes a twink but a bit too muscular
> seriously jfc before you shit on those of us who like twinks, do yourself a favour and Google the justin bieber Calvin klein ad before you call us pedophiles



That ad though...


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

Am I the only one who hears "I have an erection" when the robot voice says "another deminsion" in the Beastie Boys song, Intergalatic?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Is it weird that I find 3 Guys, 1 Hammer to be kind of funny?


----------



## Zop (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Is it weird that I find 3 Guys, 1 Hammer to be kind of funny?


NO.

BAD.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Is it weird that I find 3 Guys, 1 Hammer to be kind of funny?



cringe! cringe! all of the cringe!


----------



## Amiir (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Is it weird that I find 3 Guys, 1 Hammer to be kind of funny?



Oh God. Please don't tell me it's 3 guys doing nasty things with a hammer. Pls

Edit: I looked it up. It's even worse than I thought: I thought it was some crazy sexual game but no, it's actually 3 ukrainian psychos murdering and mutilating a victim. How the fuck can you find that shit funny?


----------



## shteev (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Is it weird that I find 3 Guys, 1 Hammer to be kind of funny?



you are _so_ fucked up.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah it sounds sick, but I'm so desensatized that i don't find stuff like that even to be gruesome. Not saying I condone the actions, I just don't get offended or feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah it sounds sick, but I'm so desensatized that i don't find stuff like that even to be gruesome. Not saying I condone the actions, I just don't get offended or feel uncomfortable.



You are one unusual cookie


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I was born that way.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I was born that way.



And now a certain song is stuck in my head >w<


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

I missed the conversation about what kinds of guys we find attractive, but I tend to like twinky guys as well. Roxy Red is a pretty good example of the body type I like. (Roxy Red is a porn star. Don't Google him at work. You have been warned).


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Yeah it sounds sick, but I'm so desensatized that i don't find stuff like that even to be gruesome. Not saying I condone the actions, I just don't get offended or feel uncomfortable.



Get some empathy son, damn. Desensitization is one thing, but to find that shit funny just completely baffles me. I had a minor mental breakdown when watching that video, and I'm not some squeamish fuck who can't take real life gore. The killers in that video thought they were pretty funny too as they tortured and mutilated that innocent gentleman, turning his face into a bowl of gurgling flesh pudding and then digging around in his guts with that screwdriver. You must think you're pretty tough.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Is it weird that I find 3 Guys, 1 Hammer to be kind of funny?



......


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I think I've seen some of his vids, yeah he's fine as hell. Damn...got me excited over here now. I'm a twink person myself, never been a fan of muscle beefcake guys. White guys are my kryptonite...I mean damn, they are so fine. My first male crush was a blonde guy in MS who eventually turned into an overweight slob by the time we graduated HS.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I missed the conversation about what kinds of guys we find attractive, but I tend to like twinky guys as well. Roxy Red is a pretty good example of the body type I like. (Roxy Red is a porn star. Don't Google him at work. You have been warned).



I like the twinkish body plan, but some body hair is appealing to me. If kept up. That works for both genders but honestly there aren't many boyish girls covered in fuzz around.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I missed the conversation about what kinds of guys we find attractive, but I tend to like twinky guys as well. Roxy Red is a pretty good example of the body type I like. (Roxy Red is a porn star. Don't Google him at work. You have been warned).



I'm not really into twinky guys, I prefer more beefy, chubby and most importantly hairy men xD


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> Get some empathy son, damn. Desensitization is one thing, but to find that shit funny just completely baffles me. I had a minor mental breakdown when watching that video, and I'm not some squeamish fuck who can't take real life gore. The killers in that video thought they were pretty funny too as they tortured and mutilated that innocent gentleman, turning his face into a bowl of gurgling flesh pudding and then digging around in his guts with that screwdriver. You must think you're pretty tough.



Empathy isn't a trait of mine. I'm not saying I'm tough, it just doesn't phase me.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Empathy isn't a trait of mine. I'm not saying I'm tough, it just doesn't phase me.



Everyone should learn how to have empathy, imo. What good reason is there to not learn how to put yourself in other people's shoes? It is great for an increased chance of successful communication, and ensures a more thoughtful approach to any potential conflict.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> Everyone should learn how to have empathy, imo. What good reason is there to not learn how to put yourself in other people's shoes? It is great for an increased chance of successful communication, and ensures a more thoughtful approach to any potential conflict.



Guess some people really don't have a shred of empathy, I can't imagine not even being so desensitised to life and not having any empathy


----------



## Taralack (Apr 18, 2015)

Look at it this way Sylox, would you find it funny if someone was curbstomping YOUR head to the ground?


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Guess some people really don't have a shred of empathy, I can't imagine not even being so desensitised to life and not having any empathy



Everyone has at least a little empathy, usually towards their parents or other relatives, but sometimes for teachers and pastors too.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Guess some people really don't have a shred of empathy, I can't imagine not even being so desensitised to life and not having any empathy



I'm fairly certain they call that "sociopathy".


----------



## Amiir (Apr 18, 2015)

ERMAHGERD UR SO EDGY SYLOX WOW. What a tryhard


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I'm fairly certain they call that "sociopathy".



I knew there was a word for it but my mind was just drawing a blank xD


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Amiir said:


> ERMAHGERD UR SO EDGY SYLOX WOW. What a tryhard



We call tryhards noobs were I'm from


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Look at it this way Sylox, would you find it funny if someone was curbstomping YOUR head to the ground?



God no. I'd be fucking pissed.



Naesaki said:


> Guess some people really don't have a shred of empathy, I can't imagine not even being so desensitised to life and not having any empathy



I have empathy and I can empathize with my family, but not so much with others.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> God no. I'd be fucking pissed.


Don't you mean you'd be dead, rathermore?
Assuming everything you say is true, one can't accuse you of being dishonest... but man, you do confess some rather shocking/inappropiate stuff. In the end, though, that's what confessions are about, though, far more than anything any of us here has ever said, I think.

I don't know, you just come off as a little... off.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah I'd be dead, but at least I'd haunt them for the rest of their life. How's that for revenge?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox, do you at least have empathy for animals?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Sylox, do you at least have empathy for animals?



I do. Animal cruelty pisses me off.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 18, 2015)

So, I don't get angry from Sylox cause idk, he's not my problem lmao.
But I did get angry when, I was digging in the mixed chocolate bag, and I pulled out a handful and it only had *ONE* of my favourite chocolates and I couldn't get another one cause I just got permission to :C


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'm not really into twinky guys, I prefer more beefy, chubby and most importantly hairy men xD



there should be more people like this

i like a lot of body types, tbh, but twinkie boy ain't one of 'em.  my general preference, particularly for men, is for a bit a' chunk.  and i definitely prefer some body hair, man or woman.  ...hell am i saying that here for, is there a 'body type' thread?  that might be a good idea.


anywhat i confess i started watching american horror story on netflix and some of it has made me legit uncomfortable.


----------



## Luki (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> there should be more people like this


From what I observe, they are actually the majority.

Most gay guys I've met hate the twinks for some reason.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 18, 2015)

Well shit, i can't control how my face looks and grow body hair wherever and whenever i want.


----------



## Luki (Apr 18, 2015)

Body hair is terrible, imo. 
Especially "down there".


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> From what I observe, they are actually the majority.
> 
> Most gay guys I've met hate the twinks for some reason.



'cause gay guys tend to be interested in _men_.  ;U

though outside of the whole "gay bear" thing, I don't see it much.  i'm convinced all women are, in fact, lesbians.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> Body hair is terrible, imo.
> Especially "down there".



 Personal experience? xD


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I've accept the fact I will always look 4 or 5 years younger than I am. On a very very very good day, I can pass for a 16 year old, which sometimes leads to 14 and 15 year old girls ogling me in public.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

:[  body hair is a requirement.  people who shave/wax everything creep me right out.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't really shave anything aside from my face.

 But trimming  the things down there is really necessary.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> :[  body hair is a requirement.  people who shave/wax everything creep me right out.



Same, I prefer the natural look but that's just me xD I mean I understand it when comes to swimmers, body-builders, models as they maintain a specific image and the like but the idea of certain area's on a man being silky smooth is just *shudder* Where's my ruggedness!? D:



Taikugemu said:


> I don't really shave anything aside from my face.
> 
> But trimming  the things down there is really necessary.



Its polite to trim down there :3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> :[  body hair is a requirement.  people who shave/wax everything creep me right out.





Taikugemu said:


> I don't really shave anything aside from my face.
> 
> But trimming  the things down there is really necessary.


I used to shave and then I just got so frustrated with it that I stopped.

There's some places that I would, but I would never be totally clean shaven.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

this is why i can't enjoy a lot of porn.  everyone is hairless and the girl keeps looking at the goddamn camera.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> this is why i can't enjoy a lot of porn.  everyone is hairless and the girl keeps looking at the goddamn camera.



i really hate it when they look in the camera lol


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> this is why i can't enjoy a lot of porn.  everyone is hairless and the girl keeps looking at the goddamn camera.



Whenever the person looks at the camera I can't help but keep thinking these are their thoughts

"Did I do good!? Can I stop now!?" 

"I am getting so much money but gonna show off my face because that's the important thing in this scene."


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm quite proud of the amount of facial and body hair I've got. The only problem is keeping it well clean, but shampoo solves that.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> this is why i can't enjoy a lot of porn.  everyone is hairless and the girl keeps looking at the goddamn camera.



I don't watch people porn, but if I did, I think both of those things would make it better for me.  :I


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> i really hate it when they look in the camera lol



so i'm not alone ; A;  it just makes it awkward and terrible.  no, plz don't bend your body at some painful angle just to make sure i'm still watching.  if i wanted to stare deeply into your eyes, i wouldn't be watching porn.




MarkOfBane said:


> I don't watch people porn, but if I did, I  think both of those things would make it better for me.  :I



get out.  :x


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> if i wanted to stare deeply into your eyes, i wouldn't be watching porn.



That's one of the reasons I can't do people porn.  I look into their eyes, and any arousal is immediately replaced by curiosity (and shame for being previously aroused) - Who are they?  Who do they love?  Who have they lost?  What do they want to do with their lives?

I don't get the shame (or the killing of arousal) with anthros.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> so i'm not alone ; A;  it just makes it awkward and terrible.  no, plz don't bend your body at some painful angle just to make sure i'm still watching.  if i wanted to stare deeply into your eyes, i wouldn't be watching porn.



It just shows a lack of interest in the person they are "working" with and just seems disrespectful as they are trying to take centre stage when its a team effort, a strange thing to say about porn but yeah xD


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> so i'm not alone ; A;  it just makes it awkward and terrible.  no, plz don't bend your body at some painful angle just to make sure i'm still watching.  if i wanted to stare deeply into your eyes, i wouldn't be watching porn.
> 
> 
> get out.  :x



don't stare at me unless you're going to magically pull me into the screen and have me join you


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I'm quite proud of the amount of facial and body hair I've got. The only problem is keeping it well clean, but shampoo solves that.



 Pics or i don't believe you.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 18, 2015)

When I was a Toddler I ate something from the kitchen that is used to clean the dish washer.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> That's one of the reasons I can't do people porn.  I look into their eyes, and any arousal is immediately replaced by curiosity - Who are they?  Who do they love?  Who have they lost?  What do they want to do with their lives?



oh my god! i thought I was the only one who'd think that! I don't always think that, but when I do, I'm like, "what is their job outside of this? does their family know? do they actually enjoy it? What are their hobbies, aspirations, dreams? is their boyfriend/girlfriend okay with this?"


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 18, 2015)

I watched People Porn once. It was funny because you could hear the "director" talking in the background and he sounded like the old pedophile from Family Guy ^_^


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> It just shows a lack of interest in the person they are "working" with and just seems disrespectful as they are trying to take centre stage when its a team effort, a strange thing to say about porn but yeah xD



not to mention just unnatural.  how can i enjoy it if the people involved clearly aren't?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> oh my god! i thought I was the only one who'd think that! I don't always think that, but when I do, I'm like, "what is their job outside of this? does their family know? do they actually enjoy it? What are their hobbies, aspirations, dreams? is their boyfriend/girlfriend okay with this?"



This is why I'm a furry.  When I look into an anthro's eyes, I feel no shame and I get that same curiosity, which instead arouses me more.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> When I was a Toddler I ate something from the kitchen that is used to clean the dish washer.



that sounds unhealthy.

the only unusual thing i ate as a kid  was plants.  well, i did taste dog and cat food that one time, and i was  disappointed they didn't actually taste like much.  so that was the end  of that.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Pics or i don't believe you.


This isn't the most I can grow, but it's a good example.
http://s556.photobucket.com/user/Ro...7DE-148-0000000614C5E22A_zps2fae716e.jpg.html


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 18, 2015)

Classy.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> This isn't the most I can grow, but it's a good example.
> http://s556.photobucket.com/user/Ro...7DE-148-0000000614C5E22A_zps2fae716e.jpg.html



dat stache


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I watched People Porn once. It was funny because you could hear the "director" talking in the background and he sounded like the old pedophile from Family Guy ^_^



Gah! I hate it when the director's speak. I'd watch something and it would be really hot and then out of nowhere you hear this creepy sounding dude say "oh yeah thats fucking hot you dirty slut"

hard-on gone in seconds


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> This is why I'm a furry.  When I look into an anthro's eyes, I feel no shame and I get that same curiosity, which instead arouses me more.



I do admit, furry porn does have a charm to it. I saw a 3d rendered one once (even though i hate 3d rendered cause it just looks creepy) but this one was really well animated and touching at some parts.


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I do admit, furry porn does have a charm to it. I saw a 3d rendered one once (even though i hate 3d rendered cause it just looks creepy) but this one was really well animated and touching at some parts.



porn?  touching?  those things don't belong in the same sentence unless there's a body part involved.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

I hate jarring transitions in porn, like when there's a cut and the scenery is different or the girl's shirt is just suddenly off or, God forbid, there are blatantly different actors.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> :[  body hair is a requirement.  people who shave/wax everything creep me right out.



Alligators don't have any hair


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> Alligators don't have any hair



it's different when it comes naturally ;U


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> porn?  touching?  those things don't belong in the same sentence unless there's a body part involved.



lol it was like a romantic porn i guess. I don't know how to describe it


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 18, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I watched People Porn once. It was funny because you could hear the "director" talking in the background and he sounded like the old pedophile from Family Guy ^_^


oh jeez, speaking of being turned off by looking at the camera

i always mute without question. there's nothing attractive to me about five dudes making the "oh" sound like they just solved a particularly difficult math problem and have to suck each others dicks as celebration

the dialogue too...the dialogue...


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

oh god not porn dialogue


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> oh god not porn dialogue


"oh fuck me"
(translation)
"i am not an actor"


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

If I remember correctly, there's a whole genre of YouTube videos that's nothing but non-sex scene clips of porn dialogue.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 18, 2015)

Body hair+facial hair+twink shaped body is my favourite thing ever


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

On the subject of facial hair, I hope they fix direct image uploads soon so you all can see what I look like without a costume on. I'm not uploading selfies to imgur for you people.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

I also watch human porn, but I wouldn't be able to describe now what about it makes me picky. Let's just say if there's no kissing, I feel like I'm wasting my time. I mostly mute it as well, so I don't pick up any of the terrible dialogue.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 18, 2015)

The only porn I've watched with real people in it was gay porn  guyxguy. Its the bestxP I don't like females in my porn unless its a anime!XD
Thought almost all of the porn I have watched where made by the people in the video and just uploaded online by them. So no director in the background


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 18, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> The only porn I've watched with real people in it was gay porn  guyxguy. Its the bestxP I don't like females in my porn unless its a anime!XD
> Thought almost all of the porn I have watched where made by the people in the video and just uploaded online by them. So no director in the background



Lame!  The Jelly Bean bag is best


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

The only reason you should pay for porn is if you are into a fetish OR you want the HQ stuff. Other than that, there is no need to pay for porn.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The only reason you should pay for porn is if you are into a fetish OR you want the HQ stuff. Other than that, there is no need to pay for porn.



There are people who will literally buy anything, like people who buy air guitars on ebay xD


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> There are people who will literally buy anything, like people who buy air guitars on ebay xD



wuh... what
what


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 18, 2015)

I almost feel like Actually-doing-my-Homework after sitting at the piano for a while.
I wonder if there might be a correlation between the two. I mean, I'm not stressed or anxious, and I'm actually printing the documents and taking notes... I'll've to make sure I don't become stagnated, though. Or that the piano becomes another source for procrastination...


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> wuh... what
> what



Yeah saw some guy manage to sell an air guitar for $75, when you looked at the image to show the product it was just a guy stood there holding his arms in a pose to show him "holding" a guitar, I remember keeping an eye on the seller, a month later his account was gone....gee...I wonder why? >_>


----------



## Gator (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Yeah saw some guy manage to sell an air guitar for $75, when you looked at the image to show the product it was just a guy stood there holding his arms in a pose to show him "holding" a guitar, I remember keeping an eye on the seller, a month later his account was gone....gee...I wonder why? >_>



that's kinda hilarious
but if anyone actually bought that... lord have mercy


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> There are people who will literally buy anything, like people who buy air guitars on ebay xD



Be right back, gotta go try something.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Be right back, gotta go try something.



_*No, BAD*_.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a man crush on Michael BublÃ©[h=1][/h][h=1][/h]


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

I confess that I didn't expect such a warm welcome from the community. You guys don't make me feel like the new guy at all.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I confess that I didn't expect such a warm welcome from the community. You guys don't make me feel like the new guy at all.



âœ¿Let's fuck, stud~â™¥


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

We should have an initiation ceremony. You have to do weird things to join.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> We should have an initiation ceremony. You have to do weird things to join.



I'll try anything once.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Even if it meant you, a clown in a chicken suit and the robot from Rocky IV go to McDonalds and start break dancing in the parking lot?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Even if it meant you, a clown in a chicken suit and the robot from Rocky IV go to McDonalds and start break dancing in the parking lot?



I've done stranger things in the past week.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've done stranger things in the past week.



Do tell


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

I think I have a mild ukulele-purchasing problem....


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I think I have a mild ukulele-purchasing problem....



Elaborate.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have a man crush on Michael BublÃ©



He does have a very cute face :3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Elaborate.


I currently have three and I've been stalking a fourth one and saving up for it. 


Like who needs four damn ukuleles? 
Apparently, I do.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

This makes me cry every time.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I currently have three and I've been stalking a fourth one and saving up for it.
> 
> 
> Like who needs four damn ukuleles?
> Apparently, I do.



Now if only you had 8 arms, you could be your own ukulele band


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> He does have a very cute face :3



And a fantastic voice.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> And a fantastic voice.



Without a doubt!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Now if only you had 8 arms, you could be your own ukulele band


I suppose learning to play with my feet could be a thing . . . :V
I dunno, I just like ukuleles, and I like collecting the pretty ones. I mean, just look at this beautiful bastard: http://www.amazon.com/Kala-Ukadelic-Skulls-Soprano-Ukulele/dp/B008E53ABE/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> This makes me cry every time.



I was not ready for that.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> This makes me cry every time.



Critical hit to the feels.........I need a hug T___T


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Critical hit to the feels.........I need a hug T___T



Deploying hugs. *Hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I was not ready for that.



The dog saying goodbye to his owner, one last time...

It's just too real for me...


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Deploying hugs. *Hugs*





MarkOfBane said:


> The dog saying goodbye to his owner, one last time... *bawls*



*Group Hug* The dog part hit me the worse. *holds his own dog tightly*


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> This makes me cry every time.



Oh, the futility of life...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 18, 2015)

Gator said:


> 'cause gay guys tend to be interested in _men_.  ;U
> 
> though outside of the whole "gay bear" thing, I don't see it much.  i'm convinced all women are, in fact, lesbians.



Believe me, we are out there. I shared a room in 6th form with a group of girls and we were talking one day and two of us were chubby chasers. At the time, I had a thing for James Corden, and she liked Cee Lo Green.

If you ask around people, I think you end up being veeery surprised by a lot of people.



Naesaki said:


> Same, I prefer the natural look but that's just me xD I mean I understand it when comes to swimmers, body-builders, models as they maintain a specific image and the like but the idea of certain area's on a man being silky smooth is just *shudder* Where's my ruggedness!? D:



Who says a man can't be rugged without body hair? =P

I prefer my men smooth as anything, body hair is so damn grose to me >.<. I can tolerate like, a tiny patch in the middle of the chest, but that's it. I made my last partner shave all his body hair off if we were gonna do nasty stuff.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> This makes me cry every time.



I hate you! I hate you for making me cry! Huhuhuhu... *sits at the corner weeping*


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

"Critical hit to the feels" makes me want to make an old-school _Final Fantasy_-style RPG with various forum members as main characters.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> "Critical hit to the feels" makes me want to make an old-school _Final Fantasy_-style RPG with *various forum members as main characters.*


I call being a boss. :V


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Oh, the futility of life...



And yet so beautiful it is to live.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> And yet so beautiful it is to live.



If you say so...


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hate you! I hate you for making me cry! Huhuhuhu... *sits at the corner weeping*



There there Mika, it'll be okay *bear hugs*



Astrium said:


> "Critical hit to the feels" makes me want to make an old-school _Final Fantasy_-style RPG with various forum members as main characters.



Do it! Do it!


----------



## Luki (Apr 18, 2015)

Ieono said:


> If you say so...


Eh, it's balanced.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't stop staring at the dragon sketch I did earlier.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> "Critical hit to the feels" makes me want to make an old-school _Final Fantasy_-style RPG with various forum members as main characters.



I never played any FF to be honest, but other than that that's a cool idea


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

i confess, i never really was interested in FF at all. I was introduced to Kingdom Hearts first


----------



## Luki (Apr 18, 2015)

I find it hard to take Kingdom Hearts seriously with all those Disney characters around. It's too weird.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> I find it hard to take Kingdom Hearts seriously with all those Disney characters around. It's too weird.



kingdom hearts made mickey a badass!


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> I find it hard to take Kingdom Hearts seriously with all those Disney characters around. It's too weird.



It's hard to take Kingdom Hearts seriously, period. One of the worst stories in history, being so poorly written and nonsensical that the writer of the series has said that he is just making the crap up as he goes along without understanding it himself...

So many great ideas wasted on such a shitty franchise.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh man and didn't the trailer have the awesome song by utada hikaru? I think that's her name.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 18, 2015)

I never played many japanese games for that matter, only Tekken 4 and Metal Gear Solid 4 (which I love, even if I don't know shit about the whole Metal Gear lore). 

I remember this one game, a demo I think, that I played yeeeeeaaaars back. The only thing I know for sure is that it was japanese. It was set in a desert, or rather, it starts out in a desert. Two minutes in, and from the desert you have to venture yourself in a system of caverns and galleries. I remember I always died but never understood why as there were no enemies around to kill me. Today I'd say it was dehydration/starvation. Maybe. Oh, and it was a fantasy game


----------



## Luki (Apr 18, 2015)

Amiir said:


> .
> 
> I remember this one game, a demo I think, that I played yeeeeeaaaars back. The only thing I know for sure is that it was japanese. It was set in a desert, or rather, it starts out in a desert. Two minutes in, and from the desert you have to venture yourself in a system of caverns and galleries. I remember I always died but never understood why as there were no enemies around to kill me. Today I'd say it was dehydration/starvation. Maybe. Oh, and it was a fantasy game


Shadow of Colossus?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Oh man and didn't the trailer have the awesome song by utada hikaru? I think that's her name.



Utada Hikaru is love, Utada Hikaru is Life



Amiir said:


> Tekken 4



Tekken seem to took much of my life back then. Wasting my time in the arcade bumping everyone's ego as I kick their butts with my Asuka/Xiaoyu combo


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Utada Hikaru is love, Utada Hikaru is Life



She is indeed!


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah I remember downloading simple and clean? And the other song used for kingdom hearts commercials lol. Guess what I'm listening to the second I get in my car.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Yeah I remember downloading simple and clean? And the other song used for kingdom hearts commercials lol. Guess what I'm listening to the second I get in my car.



dont forget "passion" the one that played in the beginning of kingdom hearts 2


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

That was a long GIF.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Yeah I remember downloading simple and clean? And the other song used for kingdom hearts commercials lol. Guess what I'm listening to the second I get in my car.



I like the Japanese version better. 

And weird it's titled Hikaru which =/= to simple and clean

hmm..


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> I find it hard to take Kingdom Hearts seriously with all those Disney characters around. It's too weird.



It is kinda hard to not laugh when Donald says any of his dialogue...(that's why I loved the handheld Chain of Memories so much. It was all text) But as a big Disney dork, I love to hit Malificent in the face with my giant ass key while Beast is fighting beside me.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 18, 2015)

Luki said:


> Shadow of Colossus?



I did a little extra research about the demo disc. It was one of the very first for the PS2, if not the absolute first (it came directly with the console) but SoC is not in the game list. 
But I think I found it still. It's not how I remembered it. It was darker in my head, but that's most likely due to the fact that I saw this stuff AGES ago. Game's called ''Dark Cloud''. It includes a feeding and dehydration system, it has a desert and caverns. There was also some house too apparently. I had some hazy memories of that one... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ar0PvMvkrQ (from 19:00)

@ Mara: being the good Tekken noob I am I always use Kazuya

On other news, this song is damn catchy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVCf9GCtcGc


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

Amiir said:


> @ Mara: being the good Tekken noob I am I always use Kazuya



Kazuya is the most technical fighter in the game....


----------



## Kleric (Apr 18, 2015)

Amiir said:


> I did a little extra research about the demo disc. It was one of the very first for the PS2, if not the absolute first (it came directly with the console) but SoC is not in the game list.
> But I think I found it still. It's not how I remembered it. It was darker in my head, but that's most likely due to the fact that I saw this stuff AGES ago. Game's called ''Dark Cloud''. It includes a feeding and dehydration system, it has a desert and caverns. There was also some house too apparently. I had some hazy memories of that one... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ar0PvMvkrQ (from 19:00)
> 
> @ Mara: being the good Tekken noob I am I always use Kazuya
> ...



I remember my older siblings playing Dark Cloud, that game was awesome. 
Furthermore, Shadow of the Colossus is one of my favorite games; many good memories playing that when I was younger.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 18, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Yeah I remember downloading simple and clean? And the other song used for kingdom hearts commercials lol. Guess what I'm listening to the second I get in my car.



Simple and Clean, yes, I did hear that somewhere, the male version at that https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBqBe0l9omE
Pretty sweet, I gotta say

@ Ieono: what do you mean by technical? That he's complex to use? I always found him to be quite the opposite, powerful and easy to command


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

I suppose the great thing about Tekken (hah) is that people can just pick up anyone, mash buttons, and still be able to beat most people. 

Kazuya is technical for very technical reasons. Someone who casually plays the game would see the opposite.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I suppose the great thing about Tekken (hah) is that people can just pick up anyone, mash buttons, and still be able to beat most people.
> 
> Kazuya is technical for very technical reasons. Someone who casually plays the game would see the opposite.



I love playing as Lee and yoshimitsu. My button mashing excels with those characters


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Ahh Sanctuary was the other song I was thinking about. Classic. Brings me back. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyaXyGMgRAQ


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

What game are you all talking about?


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 18, 2015)

I will confess that I am playing Banjo Kazooie for the first time ever today. Haggled with a guy at a Flea Market and got a N64 cartridge for $15

Absolutely loving it. It absolutely scared me the first time that the Game Over cutscene played when I selected "Save & Quit"... Even though I didn't lose all of my lives. I guess that they want to insinuate that if I never come back to finish the game, Banjo and Kazooie fail their quest. It worked too; I booted my game right back up to see if I'd actually lost anything (I hadn't). Soooo much collecting, so many Jiggies. I want them all!


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh man I wish I could play that game for the first time again...


----------



## Amiir (Apr 18, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Someone who casually plays the game would see the opposite.



Yep! That's me alright. In one session it's fun to have a few matches but after that I'll call it a day for that game. Arcade games aren't really my forte. 
Stealth games however are. They require some thought and strategy put into them. I'm sure you'd like them if you haven't played them already

I'm curious, what's your fighter of choice?

@ Sylox: we're talking about Tekken


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'm not really into twinky guys, I prefer more beefy, chubby and most importantly hairy men xD



Amen! I like my body hair and little bit of chub


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 18, 2015)

We just bought Mortal Kombat X today. So far, I hate him with a burning passion for his repetative moves like punching my character in the face over and over again. Still an excellent game. But, who really knows the button combos? I certainly don't.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 18, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I will confess that I am playing Banjo Kazooie for the first time ever today. Haggled with a guy at a Flea Market and got a N64 cartridge for $15
> 
> Absolutely loving it.* It absolutely scared me the first time that the Game Over cutscene played when I selected "Save & Quit"... Even though I didn't lose all of my lives.* I guess that they want to insinuate that if I never come back to finish the game, Banjo and Kazooie fail their quest. It worked too; I booted my game right back up to see if I'd actually lost anything (I hadn't). Soooo much collecting, so many Jiggies. I want them all!


DK64 does the same thing, interestingly enough. It is definitely a very different perspective on what a "Game Over" is.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I sang this in the shower tonight.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, we finished our last performance of _Into the Woods_, and I may or may not have a crush on the girl who played Cinderella. But she's a freshman (I thought she was a senior, she's only an inch or two shorter than me) and I never really got the chance to talk to her because she missed a lot of play practices for track practices. I feel so awkward.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Is it weird that I find 3 Guys, 1 Hammer to be kind of funny?



Your'e a sociopath, man

http://www.mcafee.cc/Bin/sb.html


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Only thing I've got is ADD and you didn't read the rest of what I posted Volk.

Edit: I have none of those traits, so, no, I'm not a sociopath. I empathize with family, not with strangers.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Your'e a sociopath, man
> 
> http://www.mcafee.cc/Bin/sb.html



Or he's just some dork that thinks saying stupid things is edgey and will make the big boys think he's tough.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

I feel like crying


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

They used to call me Dorkasaurus Rex in school.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I feel like crying



Go shoot something and you'll feel like a man again. 

;3 but seriously, what's up?


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

It's some personal stuff with me and my parents. It's really too private to share here


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> It's some personal stuff with me and my parents. It's really too private to share here



Did your dad discover your fascination with the world above and destroy all your Whoits and Thingamabobs?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> It's some personal stuff with me and my parents. It's really too private to share here



Feel like sharing in PM?


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Did your dad discover your fascination with the world above and destroy all your Whoits and Thingamabobs?



I said some stuff that made both of us look really bad at a public place


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Come back from a play and this thread is really calm. Nice


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

I ate all the ice cream, and feel no regrets. Even if my dad is flipping his shit at me right now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I said some stuff that made both of us look really bad at a public place



Bad like you admitted you stole his credit card or bad like you fuck dogs at your gay witches for abortion meetings?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Come back from a play and this thread is really calm. Nice



How strange, I was acting in a play. Were you at a production of _Into the Woods_â€‹ by any chance?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> How strange, I was acting in a play. Were you at a production of _Into the Woods_â€‹ by any chance?



oh no, I was at the cinnaminson playhouse in NJ


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Did your dad discover your fascination with the world above and destroy all your Whoits and Thingamabobs?



You poor unfortunate soul.



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> oh no, I was at the cinnaminson playhouse in NJ



Oh, okay. I nearly had a small heart attack there. What play did you go see?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> You poor unfortunate soul.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay. I nearly had a small heart attack there. What play did you go see?



kimberly akimbo. Had to see it for a school project. Gotta write a review on it


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Bad like you admitted you stole his credit card or bad like you fuck dogs at your gay witches for abortion meetings?



What the...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

The Theatre is a dying art in the USA.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

So whenever you're bored and you're playing a video game, does anyone else put the controller on their crotch for a quick exciting jolt when it vibrates?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The Theatre is a dying art in the USA.



Well fuck you too.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

Confession:

At college, there's a guy I like, so I make him brownies and put them in his bag when he isn't looking.
He doesn't know it's me. x3


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

I do it all of the time. In fact once I was in the mood to experiment and I put it under my butt.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> So whenever you're bored and you're playing a video game, does anyone else put the controller on their crotch for a quick exciting jolt when it vibrates?



all the time...


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> At college, there's a guy I like, so I make him brownies and put them in his bag when he isn't looking.
> He doesn't know it's me. x3



I don't know if that's creepy or really sweet


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Well fuck you too.



I wasn't making fun at all. I'm expressing my displeasure that theater is dying in the USA.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 18, 2015)

KAS3519 said:


> I don't know if that's creepy or really sweet



Definitely creepy


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I do it all of the time. In fact once I was in the mood to experiment and I put it under my butt.



The irony is palpable.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Confession:
> 
> At college, there's a guy I like, so I make him brownies and put them in his bag when he isn't looking.
> He doesn't know it's me. x3



Aww! Let him know its you


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2015)

Actually, with Wicked, Book of Mormon and Allegiance the theater is making a comeback in middle america's consciousness.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 18, 2015)

KAS3519 said:


> I don't know if that's creepy or really sweet





GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Definitely creepy



He's a close friend of mine, we talk all the time, but I don't think I want to let him know my true feelings. So it's not like I'm making brownies for a guy I've barely talked to. x'D
And I've seen him eat the brownies so it's not like he throws them away.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> kimberly akimbo. Had to see it for a school project. Gotta write a review on it



I looked this play up and the Wikipedia article is sadly incomplete. It seems pretty interesting, though.


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 18, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> He's a close friend of mine, we talk all the time



That makes it significantly less creepy


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> So whenever you're bored and you're playing a video game, does anyone else put the controller on their crotch for a quick exciting jolt when it vibrates?


Oh wow... No I haven't. o.o
Maybe I should though.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The irony is palpable.



Hey, when I get really horny, I'm down to try just about anything and well, I was curious.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I looked this play up and the Wikipedia article is sadly incomplete. It seems pretty interesting, though.



Its was pretty good


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Actually, with Wicked, Book of Mormon and Allegiance the theater is making a comeback in middle america's consciousness.



Don't forget things like _Holy Musical B@man!_ and _A Very Potter Musical_â€‹.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Oh wow... No I haven't. o.o
> Maybe I should though.



Try it out. Play a first person shooter or a game that has LOTS of vibrations


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Sort of OT, have any of you seen Birdman? If not, see it. I fucking love that movie.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Hey, when I get really horny, I'm down to try just about anything and well, I was curious.



I just find it kinda funny considering you were freaking out about the prospect of bottoming the other day.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Don't forget things like _Holy Musical B@man!_ and _A Very Potter Musical_â€‹.



Guess who's your new Headmaster? :3

(I love all Starkid's plays but you picked my two favs)


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I just find it kinda funny considering you were freaking out about the prospect of bottoming the other day.



Very hypocritical aint it?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Guess who's your new Headmaster? :3
> 
> (I love all Starkid's plays but you picked my two favs)



I should mention now that I haven't actually seen them myself (although I need to). I just know they're very popular productions.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I should mention now that I haven't actually seen them myself (although I need to). I just know they're very popular productions.



If you are looking for one with the best production go for the Batman one. The Harry Potter spoof is nice but it is a lil too dorky to truly be great.


----------



## Astus (Apr 19, 2015)

I confess that I'm surprised that there are 11 members looking at this thread currently


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

I still havent seen the book of mormon and really want to


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Makes me want to post my "Marazhu's Confession 2"


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I still havent seen the book of mormon and really want to



I literally just talked about this with my friend that is sitting next to me because you guys were talking about plays. I'm a play virgin though I just saw the lion king


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Batman vs. Superman can never top this.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Is there a "Marazhu's Confession 1?"


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

They're waiting for shit to pop off, but it's not going to happen tonight. So why don't you all go to sleep or jerk off or watch Toonami?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Makes me want to post my "Marazhu's Confession 2"



lol you'd be better off making that a story and putting it on your FA page


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Is there a "Marazhu's Confession 1?"



oh yes and it got deleted cause it was too hot to handle  lol


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not one who frequents the theater like I did when I was a tween, but if I do go, I prefer to see works by Shakespeare, particularly Othello, King Lear, A Midsummer Night's Dream and Macbeth.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Macbeth and Othello are my favs. I've always wanted to see King Lear...

The Taming of the Shrew is somewhat feminist and I liked it far better than I thought I would.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> oh yes and it got deleted cause it was too hot to handle  lol




Actually there is a difference between Marazhu Fantasy Confession and Marazhu Confession the first one was posted SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long time ago... I need to scrub my 1,3k post to look for it


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Macbeth and Othello are my favs. I've always wanted to see King Lear...The Taming of the Shrew is somewhat feminist and I liked it far better than I thought I would.


Fun fact: I'm actually directly related to King Duncan. _MacBeth_ was literally written for and about my family.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Fun fact: I'm actually directly related to King Duncan. _MacBeth_ was literally written for and about my family.



Perhaps that's why I took an instant liking to you.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Is it weird that I get kinda sad when its quiet in this thread?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Is it weird that I get kinda sad when its quiet in this thread?



I think everyone gets disappointed when its a slow day.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I think everyone gets disappointed when its a slow day.



Then maybe y'all can give me some advice.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Then maybe y'all can give me some advice.


Forever single virgin at your service!

What do you need advice on?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sometimes I will nod and "agree" with people when they try to act smart about something they really have no clue about, even though in my head I'm screaming "Nope. Wrong.  Total bullshit. Where are you getting these "facts"?"

It's basically my way of politely saying "God you're dumb....but I love your enthusiasm...thanks for trying."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Then maybe y'all can give me some advice.



Follow your heart but take your brain with you. <--There ya go. 

;3 Or should we be more specific?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Well, we finished our last performance of _Into the Woods_, and I may or may not have a crush on the girl who played Cinderella. But she's a freshman (I thought she was a senior, she's only an inch or two shorter than me) and I never really got the chance to talk to her because she missed a lot of play practices for track practices. I feel so awkward.



I would like advice about this.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Tell her. 

What's the worse than can happen? (And the best that can happen is she returns your feelings)


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Tell her.
> 
> What's the worse than can happen? (And the best that can happen is she returns your feelings)



It just seems really awkward to say to someone I barely know.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

That's how friendships start. You say "hi" to someone you don't know and go from there.


----------



## Koota (Apr 19, 2015)

Never lie, steal, cheat. But if you must lie, lie in the arms of the one you love. If you must steal, steal away from bad company. If you must cheat, cheat death.

,Hitch


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> It just seems really awkward to say to someone I barely know.



Astrium: Hi *insert name here* I thought you were really great as Cinderella. 

Girl: Well, thanks Astrium. ^^

Astrium: Hey, you're a pretty cool person, we should hang out sometime! 

And if they don't want to, your ass wouldn't get anywhere anyway. Once you see her in a more intimate setting (alone) you should scope her interest in you, then if it is sufficient, ask her out. 

Or if you're ballsy just ask her out. I like to make sure they like me before i do that though.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

I always felt the "Just tell them how you feel" advice was the least inspirational thing ever.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I always felt the "Just tell them how you feel" advice was the least inspirational thing ever.



It's boring, but that's because the fear of telling another person how you feel is quite juvenile. It's the stuff of high school anime.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Astrium: Hi *insert name here* I thought you were really great as Cinderella.
> 
> Girl: Well, thanks Astrium. ^^
> 
> ...



Well, the main problem with this is because we're in different grades, we don't have any classes together. There is not a single point in my day where I see her unless I pass her in the halls, especially now that practice is over with.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Be a bad boy. HS girls love bad boys (non-threatening). Cut class, get ISS, curse your teacher out and watch all of the girls come running too you. It didn't work for me, but it might work for you.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Well, the main problem with this is because we're in different grades, we don't have any classes together. There is not a single point in my day where I see her unless I pass her in the halls, especially now that practice is over with.



 Whatever attracts you to her then? You barely know her.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Be a bad boy. HS girls love bad boys (non-threatening). Cut class, get ISS, curse your teacher out and watch all of the girls come running too you. It didn't work for me, but it might work for you.



grade A advice -_- lol


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Whatever attracts you to her then? You barely know her.



I mean, we're not total strangers. It's just that most of the cast are people that I either was already friends with or had done plays with in the past, so I knew all but a few people already. She was one of maybe five people in the play I hadn't met before. There are several reasons I like her. She's pretty, for one. She sings beautifully, we clearly have at least one common interest, she does sports, and from the little bit that I have talked to her, she seems like she's both sweet and intelligent. And somehow, she doesn't have an SO.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> And somehow, she doesn't have an SO.



She's a freshman that's why. 

(Also, I'm not hating...but you listed pretty first...its so funny to me how most straight guys take looks into account first. Gay guys too actually.) 

I dunno, she *is* awful young to have a bf. You should start off as friends first.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> (Also, I'm not hating...but you listed pretty first...its so funny to me how most straight guys take looks into account first. Gay guys too actually.)



Men fall in love with their eyes while women fall in love with their ears. <:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Men fall in love with their eyes while women fall in love with their ears. <:



If I were straight, I'd be drowning in pussy. :V It's odd that most guys don't know how to talk to them.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> She's a freshman that's why.
> 
> (Also, I'm not hating...but you listed pretty first...its so funny to me how most straight guys take looks into account first. Gay guys too actually.)
> 
> I dunno, she *is* awful young to have a bf. You should start off as friends first.



Meh, she's most likely 15 at this point, most people I know have or had an SO at that point. And I listed pretty first because physical features are usually what people notice first, since sight is usually how we first perceive someone. In most cases, you see someone before you hear them unless you walk into a conversation they're having with someone else, and even then you've usually seen them before you were in hearing distance.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Meh, she's most likely 15 at this point, most people I know have or had an SO at that point. And I listed pretty first because physical features are usually what people notice first, since sight is usually how we first perceive someone. In most cases, you see someone before you hear them unless you walk into a conversation they're having with someone else, and even then you're usually seen them before you were in hearing distance.



True, but it's not what makes a person *attracted* to a person at first. It usually does with men because their penis does the picking. (And frankly, I think she just gives your genitals a stir) 

Also, there are no Significant Others at 15 or 16. That's like when 10 year olds say they're married to their best friends.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> True, but it's not what makes a person *attracted* to a person at first. It usually does with men because their penis does the picking. (And frankly, I think she just gives your genitals a stir)
> 
> Also, there are no Significant Others at 15 or 16. That's like when 10 year olds say they're married to their best friends.



I'm using "SO" at the moment because I'm a lazy sumbitch and "boyfriend or girlfriend" has a lot more characters. You might be right about the physical attractiveness thing, but I think being not necessarily "pretty" or "handsome" per se, but being visually distinct (at least in that person's eyes) is why a lot of people first approach their SOs/boyfriends/girlfriends/whatever. Perhaps you're right and it is just infatuation. Perhaps not. We'll see.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Perhaps you're right and it is just infatuation. Perhaps not. We'll see.


You have earned my respect for considering that a possibility. Too many teenagers go blindly into relationships thinking nothing could end their love... and the relationship lasts for like 2 weeks.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Goodnight party people


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Night sylox!

And guess who took the lead mothafuckas?


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You have earned my respect for considering that a possibility. Too many teenagers go blindly into relationships thinking nothing could end their love... and the relationship lasts for like 2 weeks.



That was me at like 21 before I smartened up


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Night sylox!
> 
> And guess who took the lead mothafuckas?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O4lxK1HY-4


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You have earned my respect for considering that a possibility. Too many teenagers go blindly into relationships thinking nothing could end their love... and the relationship lasts for like 2 weeks.



I'm a realist. I try to consider all the factors involved when I make a decision.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I'm a realist. I try to consider all the factors involved when I make a decision.


Respectable indeed. One of the greatest choices I've ever made was to always take into consideration my own natural human ignorance. â˜º


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Respectable indeed. One of the greatest choices I've ever made was to always take into consideration my own natural human ignorance. â˜º



"The only thing I know is that I know nothing."


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Ignorance is a bliss


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ignorance is a bliss



Sometimes I wish I could experience ignorance again.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

This is what happens when we reproduce.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

Haha yeah I always hit up C+H and I laughed so hard when I saw that


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Bad like you admitted you stole his credit card or bad like you fuck dogs at your gay witches for abortion meetings?



I confess that this gave me a good laugh. Thanks, Butters!


----------



## nutty (Apr 19, 2015)

Finally thought of a way I can confess my confession.

I tried buttchugging yada yada yada, never doing it again.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

It is nearly 4:00 AM, my family is going to be waking up soon. I should probably go get ready for bed...


----------



## Luki (Apr 19, 2015)

nutty said:


> Finally thought of a way I can confess my confession.
> 
> I tried buttchugging yada yada yada, never doing it again.


You did what, now?


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ignorance is a bliss


I disagree. Maybe for a moments while, but you won't be leading your life anywhere pleasant with ignorance. It all goes down hill from there and everybody wonders what happened.


----------



## nutty (Apr 19, 2015)

butt chugging

http://www.vice.com/read/things-i-learned-from-butt-chugging (NSFW)

Trust me it is not worth it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters talks like an aunt who is too close to you and is overly sexual in her mannerisms and speech


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

nutty said:


> butt chugging
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/things-i-learned-from-butt-chugging (NSFW)
> 
> Trust me it is not worth it.



Wow that is dumb


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

I get the distinct feeling that something is very wrong. I've barely eaten all day, but I'm not hungry. It's 4:30 AM, but I'm not tired in the slightest. What is happening?


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 19, 2015)

Where ignorance is bliss, it is foolish to be wise.



Astrium said:


> I get the distinct feeling that something is very wrong. I've barely eaten all day, but I'm not hungry. It's 4:30 AM, but I'm not tired in the slightest. What is happening?



Log off and lay down. People have off days, see how you feel in the morning.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Butters talks like an aunt who is too close to you and is overly sexual in her mannerisms and speech



You want my dick tho :V

(People do say "Yes, Ma'am" to me at drive thrus too)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

nutty said:


> butt chugging
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/things-i-learned-from-butt-chugging (NSFW)
> 
> Trust me it is not worth it.




Now I know why

https://e621.net/post/show/287803/akira_nikaidou-alcohol-anal-anal_penetration-anthr (NSFW)


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll be attending a convention next weekend with my fiance' and a few of our friends.
The day before I'm picking our friends up,and we're sleeping out in our camper in the yard because fuck,why not.
I'm really excited and I look forward to enjoying the weekend with my fiance' and our friends as well as running my 10th panel in my cosplay lifetime since I started in 2010.
This will be our 6th Supernatural Ask-panel that we've run.
(The rest of the ones I've run were Naruto Ask-Panels back when my only cosplay was Shippuden Gaara)


----------



## Amiir (Apr 19, 2015)

There are tens of thousands of people on the main site and yet there are only a handful of members here and even less are the active ones. It's weird. I don't see why would someone not want to stick around these parts


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium you should just say 

''Hey, I loved your performance in the play. Would be awesome to get to know you better if you want to hang out sometime!''


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You want my dick tho :V
> 
> (People do say "Yes, Ma'am" to me at drive thrus too)



Ill be the creepy uncle and you can be the creepy aunt


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Ill be the creepy uncle and you can be the creepy aunt



I want your lovin' and I want your revenge, you and me can write a bad romance. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

I just want to fuck, get off my dick with your sentimental shit


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I just want to fuck, get off my dick with your sentimental shit



 I've got a Gaga song for everything...


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

Many times I've considered emigrating to the US but then it strikes me that I ain't got the first clue what to do when I get there, getting a visa and a job. Why can't things be like the films where you can just drop everything and be somewhere else?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Many times I've considered emigrating to the US but then it strikes me that I ain't got the first clue what to do when I get there, getting a visa and a job. Why can't things be like the films where you can just drop everything and be somewhere else?



Your best bet is to become a student or an entrepreneur...there's also the fiance option but I think that's not really much of one unless you just happen to fall in love online.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia
you know me and your aunt will always be there for you no matter what your dreams arw
*puts hand on thigh*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Maybe one day you'll meet a strapping American, Kin...

 And be as happy as us.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

*sniffs* thank you auntie! 

But yea the Fiance or Fianceé option is always open *smiles looking around* No? 'kay work it is or student.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2015)

I always get a little envious when I see this thread running for pages over the night.
-------------------
If I had kept going in my first University, I'd've graduated already... the fact that didn't happen makes rather disappointed in myself, but not too much.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Maybe one day you'll meet a strapping American, Kin...
> 
> And be as happy as us.



Those are old people
im like 40, max


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Those are old people
> im like 40, max



You tanned too much. I told you, you ole fool! But do you ever listen? 


Nooooooooooo~


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 19, 2015)

Our ornamental tree has buds/leaves and soon will start to bloom along with our three apple trees and the other darker leaved tree at the side of the house.
It's a shame their flowers only last so long,but it's the wait that makes it special each time.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Many times I've considered emigrating to the US but then it strikes me that I ain't got the first clue what to do when I get there, getting a visa and a job. Why can't things be like the films where you can just drop everything and be somewhere else?



You come to Boston and move into Southie (unless your one of those lace curtain mother fuckers, then you can fook off to West Roxbury or the north end); you take your place on a stool at Whitey's or the Black Thorn, adopt a "troubled artist" persona; pretend you have a deeper understanding of _'Waiting for Gadot';_ and score mad pussy with the abundance of college girls on just your accent alone. 

True story bruh.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Many times I've considered emigrating to the US but then it strikes me that I ain't got the first clue what to do when I get there, getting a visa and a job. Why can't things be like the films where you can just drop everything and be somewhere else?



The US is not as great as people think it is.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 19, 2015)

I dunno If I'd ever leave the UK unless there was a proper driving factor, I'd like to see the rest of the world one day if I had the money to do so.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 19, 2015)

I did something stupid last weekend.

We got drunk and went clubbing and on the way my BFF jumped me for an unexpected piggyback, and we both fell over and grazed/bruised stuff, and for reasons that escape me now, I thought it would be a good idea to lick her bloody knee, and now I'm worried about my health.

I make a bad sergal =V


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> The US is not as great as people think it is.



More job opportunities than there is on this backwater of an Island.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> More job opportunities than there is on this backwater of an Island.


The US isn't as job rich as you may think. There are plenty of unemployed people living here, along with a growing underclass.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> The US isn't as job rich as you may think. There are plenty of unemployed people living here, along with a growing underclass.



I am very much aware. But take a country of 130mil+ and compare it to an island with under 8mil. The potential for jobs around the US is much greater. The only two places on this backwater to get a job is either Dublin or Belfast, both places I would never wish to step foot in if I ever had the chance. I could have a pick of 50 frickin' states to choose from, with multiple cities in those states. Where as here I have the choice of two cities.


----------



## Zop (Apr 19, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I did something stupid last weekend.
> 
> We got drunk and went clubbing and on the way my BFF jumped me for an unexpected piggyback, and we both fell over and grazed/bruised stuff, and for reasons that escape me now, I thought it would be a good idea to lick her bloody knee, and now I'm worried about my health.
> 
> I make a bad sergal =V


You saw blood and consumed it. You make a great dragon thing!


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I am very much aware. But take a country of 130mil+ and compare it to an island with under 8mil. The potential for jobs around the US is much greater. The only two places on this backwater to get a job is either Dublin or Belfast, both places I would never wish to step foot in if I ever had the chance. I could have a pick of 50 frickin' states to choose from, with multiple cities in those states. Where as here I have the choice of two cities.



What about the island next door to you?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd gladly trade my state for somewhere colder like Alaska!


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> What about the island next door to you?



Sorry Naesaki but I wouldn't feel comfortable in Scotland or Wales. And personally I am not much of a fan of England, the culture is just not to my liking


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Sorry Naesaki but I wouldn't feel comfortable in Scotland or Wales. And personally I am not much of a fan of England, the culture is just not to my liking



Hehe to each their own :3 though sadly life isn't as carefree as we wish, sometimes to get the life we want we have to put up with a lot of lame assery T___T If only we could uproot and move wherever without consequence.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Zop said:


> You saw blood and consumed it. You make a great dragon thing!



That's serious yo! We don't know if her friend have some weird diseases. 

I say she must go to the doctor for check ups.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 19, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if this fandom is worth any effort, with all of the crazy people and poor stereotypes surrounding it.
But I suppose that some of the crazy people can end up being pretty worthwhile friends at the same time, so...

I've also been getting back into WoW lately. I feel it sucking out my soul, but I sure did miss the pandas and manly orc men! Worth it.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

Hewge said:


> but I sure did miss the pandas and manly orc men! Worth it.



Pandaren Master Race o/


----------



## shteev (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Sorry Naesaki but I wouldn't feel comfortable in Scotland or Wales. And personally I am not much of a fan of England, the culture is just not to my liking



only one solution: move to the states

we can be roomies!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Sometimes I wonder if this fandom is worth any effort, with all of the crazy people and poor stereotypes surrounding it.
> But I suppose that some of the crazy people can end up being pretty worthwhile friends at the same time, so...
> 
> I've also been getting back into WoW lately. I feel it sucking out my soul, but I sure did miss the pandas and manly orc men! Worth it.



I feel like a really atypical nerd for not particularly liking _WoW_. It's like, it was revolutionary in its time, but now there are so many other games that borrow elements and sometimes just straight-up steal its mechanics (Looking at you, _SWTOR_) that it doesn't really seem like anything special anymore. It might also have something to do with the fact that I don't have $300 to drop on expansions. As a whole, when it comes to MMOs, I prefer _TERA_. I love the combat system in that game.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Good morning everybody


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 19, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Sometimes I wonder if this fandom is worth any effort, with all of the crazy people and poor stereotypes surrounding it.
> But I suppose that some of the crazy people can end up being pretty worthwhile friends at the same time, so...
> 
> I've also been getting back into WoW lately. I feel it sucking out my soul, but I sure did miss the pandas and manly orc men! Worth it.



https://youtu.be/bd2B6SjMh_w

Hmmmmmmmmm...I suppose I'll go ahead and confess I'm pretty disappointed with my life at this point.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Does anyone else put way too much stock in what other people think about you?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Pandaren Master Race o/




I roll as a Tauren Resto Shaman. Why should I play a pandaren? Sounds pretty boring to me.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I roll as a Tauren Resto Shaman. Why should I play a pandaren? Sounds pretty boring to me.



No joke that is my Horde main


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> No joke that is my Horde main



You me and against the world. Let's own filthy casuals, hit 3k+rating and solo pwn l33t own alliance in Alterac Valley


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Many times I've considered emigrating to the US but then it strikes me that I ain't got the first clue what to do when I get there, getting a visa and a job. Why can't things be like the films where you can just drop everything and be somewhere else?



If you want to know what states to avoid, let me know


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Pick Alaska! Pick Alaska! Why? because you get paid just to live there XD


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Stay far away from the South, that's all you need to know.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Does anyone else put way too much stock in what other people think about you?



I do. Probably too much which may be a bad thing.

Also, the South isn't bad. Plus there are a lot of tech jobs down here.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Outside of Louisiana, which is my other "home", I don't think I could live in the South. It's too ass-backwards down there, especially in Mississippi, but of course the region isn't all bad.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm in the Southwest, a bit different.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Outside of Louisiana, which is my other "home", I don't think I could live in the South. It's too ass-backwards down there, especially in Mississippi, but of course the region isn't all bad.



I have a friend who lives south _______ and man did my friend tell me how many homophobes live there. Seems like my friend cries everyday and I want him to get the fuck out of there!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Well it is the Bible Belt, so you shouldn't be surprised. My thing with the South is that many of the people there seem just fine with the bigotry and never question the status quo, even it's detrimental to them. Racism may have been outlawed, but there are places where the KKK is still up to their retarded bullshit. 

Would you be surprised if I told you that lynchings are still going on in places in Alabama and Mississippi?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Kin you can always come up here and live with me!
Also, Sylox, it's a good thing that the younger population in my town is really liberal o:


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Well that's good Fen. It seems like the only way attitudes are going to change are with the younger generation. Still, I have a feeling that might not be enough. Racism, homophobia and other prejudicial views and taught from a young age and once its there, it can be hard to get rid of, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Koota (Apr 19, 2015)

All states have their share of assholes. The trick is finding people that accept you.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You me and against the world. Let's own filthy casuals, hit 3k+rating and solo pwn l33t own alliance in Alterac Valley



Psssh, scrub. V: Guess we can never be friends. Horde's got nothing on werewolves in top hats! Worgen master race ftw!


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Men fall in love with their eyes while women fall in love with their ears. <:



I must not be very good at being a man
I already had my man card confiscated by my friends because I got too many strikes on it



jtrekkie said:


> I do. Probably too much which may be a bad thing.
> 
> Also, the South isn't bad. Plus there are a lot of tech jobs down here.



A fact I am using well to my advantage. Kids here are more likely to prioritize Agriculture classes instead of something that is in high demand and would make them more money anyways


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> A fact I am using well to my advantage. Kids here are more likely to prioritize Agriculture classes instead of something that is in high demand and would make them more money anyways



They could always be like me and my sister and be starving artists.


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

southeast is the best place to be.  i would never go anywhere else.

i confess that if i weren't surrounded by people, i'd probably strip off and go have a lie down in the rain and mud one of these warm days.  it sounds right nice.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> They could always be like me and my sister and be starving artists.




Actually, plenty of those here, too. My brother was homeless for a couple years until he decided to mooch off my mom long enough to save enough money to go to Colorado. Now he's homeless over there instead. At least he's happy.



Gator said:


> southeast is the best place to be.  i would never go anywhere else.
> 
> i confess that if i weren't surrounded by people, i'd probably strip off and go have a lie down in the rain and mud one of these warm days.  it sounds right nice.



There's something so satisfying about being naked outdoors


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Aside from the people and the humidity, I don't mind the South, especially Louisiana, but that's probably because I spent so many Summers there. I will say this, the people seem genuine and aren't as fake and shallow as they are up here in the NE.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

Gator said:


> southeast is the best place to be.  i would never go anywhere else.
> 
> i confess that if i weren't surrounded by people, i'd probably strip off and go have a lie down in the rain and mud one of these warm days.  it sounds right nice.


That sounds amazing actually. :0
Though I'm not quite close enough to being in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

i love the people here.  and the humidity.  how the hell some of y'all can enjoy the cold, dry weather is beyond me.  i blame witchcraft, really.

and that genuine quality in people is a must for me.  sure not everybody is; my family sure as hell ain't.  but overall, people 'round here are just a lot more chill.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2015)

Over here, BogotÃ¡ is an interesting case. It's cool, but it rains a lot, which is just my favourite kind of weather. Personally, I enjoy the cold weather far more because I don't suffer from allergies in its conditions.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

NJ has been getting some strange weather lately. The whole northeast has. Back when winter was about to end, there'd be days where it would be warm and sunny and the next day cold and dry and snowy, then hot, then cold then warm again...then rain.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 19, 2015)

The south has better food 
And I've heard northerns don't even drink ice tea or eat delicious crawfish or fried pickles!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> The south has better food
> And I've heard northerns don't even drink ice tea or eat delicious crawfish or fried pickles!



lol nah, we drink iced tea here. Probably not as much as in the south, but we do


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

Canada is better than anywhere in the usa


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> The south has better food
> And I've heard northerns don't even drink ice tea or eat delicious crawfish or fried pickles!



My dad worked as a trucker for many years after getting out of the military (he joined at 17). He told me that in his experience, the further north you got, the more expensive the food was and the worse it was. He said when he went into northern states he would stop at chain restaurants instead of local joints.



Volkodav said:


> Canada is better than anywhere in the usa



I started to believe that more and more after I saw the Canada short film in EPCOT at Disney World


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 19, 2015)

Chaossal said:


> fried pickles!



wat


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

y'all may have adopted iced tea, but i ain't met a northerner yet who understood what livermush was.  and that is just sinful.

 i confess i took up the dreadful northern custom of putting ketchup on scrambled eggs.  it... it's delicious.  i also like their foldy pizzas.


----------



## Chaossal (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> lol nah, we drink iced tea here. Probably not as much as in the south, but we do



Ah thats good! I remember a long time ago someone I know went up north and said they tried to order ice tea at some restaurant don't remember the name and they said they did not have it!



MarkOfBane said:


> wat



Fried pickles are the best! My mate had never had them either as he was from Germany but I got him some and he is now addicted and can't wait until we are back in America to have more!

I have also heard yall don't eat pizza with ranch? If thats true yall don't know what yall are missing~ Hidden Valley Ranch is the best with pizza! Its also what you dip your fried pickles in


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I never understood the appeal of ketchup on Eggs. The only red stuff on my eggs is Tabasco sauce and tons of it.


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

i don't even really like ketchup, but it's great on eggs and fried potatoes.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Gator said:


> y'all may have adopted iced tea, but i ain't met a northerner yet who understood what livermush was.  and that is just sinful.
> 
> i confess i took up the dreadful northern custom of putting ketchup on scrambled eggs.  it... it's delicious.  i also like their foldy pizzas.



I really, really dislike ketchup. It's okay, but... Ech. Only thing I eat it with is meatloaf.

Most things that can have ketchup on them, I put mustard on instead. Mustard goes well with pretty much any starchy food. I'm known to eat french fries with mustard.


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

mustard is my baby.  it is also very good on eggs.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Gator said:


> mustard is my baby.  it is also very good on eggs.



Mustard's _our_ baby, remember? I get every other weekend...


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I loved putting spicy mustard on my dad's homemade french fries, it was like I died and went to flavor heaven. I'm mad he didn't leave me the recipe because his fries were awesome.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I loved putting spicy mustard on my dad's homemade french fries, it was like I died and went to flavor heaven. I'm mad he didn't leave me the recipe because his fries were awesome.



It's okay; I got cheated out of my inheritance, too


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Well maybe it was good he didn't leave it because I probably would have found a way to mess it up.


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

that's why you gotta make your own legacy.  i ain't perfected mine yet..


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

I went out shopping and realized why I hate doing my shopping IRL
There's too many guys, it's overwhelming
I had to leave ASAP


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> There's too many guys, it's overwhelming



Awwww, did Volk get a boner?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I keep mental notes of the hot guys and girls I see and jerk off to them when I get home.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 19, 2015)

Pls come to Brazil.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Awwww, did Volk get a boner?


More like an overwhelming sense of anxiety and horniness


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

I once cut off someone's tail at an anime con and got away with it.

The staff hated furries so they didn't even look into it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> The staff hated furries so they didn't even look into it.



Well fuck them.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 19, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Well fuck them.


And he said that ~he~ was the one that cut the tail...


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Well fuck them.


At a lot of cons in my area, fur suiter complains are typically ignored. Mostly because they're whinny assholes who want a con that has nothing to do with furries to accommodate them. Fuck suiters.



Kalmor said:


> And he said that ~he~ was the one that cut the tail...


It's BOB CAT now.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Those fursuiters are likely whiny assholes IRL, so that's to be expected from them.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

A little late to the party, but some wise words from a lifelong Southerner:

"If you put sugar in your cornbread mix, _get the fuck out_â€‹."


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

WV is in the south?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> At a lot of cons in my area, fur suiter complains are typically ignored. Mostly because they're whinny assholes who want a con that has nothing to do with furries to accommodate them. Fuck suiters.


And cutting a tail off that someone paid for somehow makes you better than them?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> WV is in the south?



With the exception of the northern panhandle, we're south of the Mason-Dixon Line.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Technically, since WV and MD were border states, I consider them to be Yankees. Maryland and Northern Virginia are about as Yankee as it gets.

Edit: Southern MD and the Eastern Shore have a "southern vibe" if that makes any sense.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> WV is in the south?



Psh, no. 

I hear that state is composed entirely of products of incest, though. That's pretty neat.


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> And cutting a tail off that someone paid for somehow makes you better than them?



Don't put words in my mouth. I didn't have any particular reason to do it, other than me having a pair of scissors at the right time. Should have got dogsona suit insurance.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> I once cut off someone's tail at an anime con and got away with it.
> 
> The staff hated furries so they didn't even look into it.



Wow, a true confession. Bravo!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I didn't have any particular reason to do it, other than me having a pair of scissors at the right time. Should have got dogsona suit insurance.



just cause you have the right equipment to do something like that, doesn't mean you do it. Kinda dickish


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Technically, since WV and MD were border states, I consider them to be Yankees. Maryland and Northern Virginia are about as Yankee as it gets.



We were a Union state during the Civil War (which makes me really angry whenever I see people down the holler flying Confederate flags), but culturally we're much more southern than northern. We're South, but not Deep South.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 19, 2015)

I took so many Macro photos today,I love taking these and finding out all the different textures and such.
Such small cute things all up close and stuff.
Unless its a Penis,not so cute then.


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> just cause you have the right equipment to do something like that, doesn't mean you do it. Kinda dickish


Well yeah. I GUESS. However, for all you know, they enjoyed my modifications. 



Ieono said:


> Wow, a true confession. Bravo!


Your fucking avatar is driving me bananas.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 19, 2015)

Regarding the food talk of the previous page, I live in the country with the best food in the world. The idea of eating in the US kinda terrifies me. Living there is an idea that excites me, but stuffing that junk you call food in my mouth as well... You know I take that back: I can't call 'Murrican food junk since I never tried it, but it looks pretty fucking shitty


----------



## Ieono (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> Your fucking avatar is driving me bananas.



Mission Accomplished~â™¥

I was a part of a concentrated effort to ruin a guy's life after he got away with raping one of my close friends in high school. He ended up going to prison for beating the shit out of an old couple and robbing them. Go figure.


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Mission Accomplished~â™¥
> 
> I was a part of a concentrated effort to ruin a guy's life after he got away with raping one of my close friends in high school. He ended up going to prison for beating the shit out of an old couple and robbing them. Go figure.



Absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 19, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Regarding the food talk of the previous page, I live in the country with the best food in the world. The idea of eating in the US kinda terrifies me. Living there is an idea that excites me, but stuffing that junk you call food in my mouth as well... You know I take that back: I can't call 'Murrican food junk since I never tried it, but it looks pretty fucking shitty




Most of it is,you're right.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

The best food is home made.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Mission Accomplished~â™¥
> 
> I was a part of a concentrated effort to ruin a guy's life after he got away with raping one of my close friends in high school. He ended up going to prison for beating the shit out of an old couple and robbing them. Go figure.



_Holy shit_â€‹, do I wanna hear this story.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> The best food is home made.



If you can get good ingredients and if you can cook well, then all of the yes

@ Ieono: Now THAT sounds like some heavy shit right there


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> I didn't have any particular reason to do it, other than me having a pair of scissors at the right time. Should have got dogsona suit insurance.


That's sorta sociopathic don't you think?


----------



## Amiir (Apr 19, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> That's sorta sociopathic don't you think?



Hey, whoah, come on now. What he did was kinda dickish, yes, but going as far as describing his behaviour as sociopathic? That's a bit too much
Brass's was but a stunt. We all pulled them off. I'm so hardcore that I would ring all the intercoms of my neighbourhood and run like the wind. That's just stupid shit we do.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Hey, whoah, come on now. What he did was kinda dickish, yes, but going as far as describing his behaviour as sociopathic? That's a bit too much
> Brass's was but a stunt. We all pulled them off. I'm so hardcore that I would ring all the intercoms of my neighbourhood and run like the wind. That's just stupid shit we do.



I've decided that this summer at band camp, I'm going to get a bunch of guys to help me pick up our assistant director's car and carry it into the middle of the practice field.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've decided that this summer at band camp, I'm going to get a bunch of guys to help me pick up our assistant director's car and carry it into the middle of the practice field.



Plastic wrap it in the process.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 19, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I must not be very good at being a man
> I already had my man card confiscated by my friends because I got too many strikes on it.









There ya go.


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> That's sorta sociopathic don't you think?



Comparing chopping off a fake tail to a mental disorder that enables a person to have little to no emotions is a false comparison and only shows how grossly ignorant you are. Over reacting furfag/10


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 19, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Hey, whoah, come on now. What he did was kinda dickish, yes, but going as far as describing his behaviour as sociopathic? That's a bit too much
> Brass's was but a stunt. We all pulled them off. I'm so hardcore that I would ring all the intercoms of my neighbourhood and run like the wind. That's just stupid shit we do.


Damaging someone's property for seemingly no reason other than having the right tools at the right time to do it at least shows to me that his empathy is somewhat lacking.

The difference between your example and what he did is that what you did caused no financial or emotional harm to anyone. Annoying, yes, but you weren't a dick.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 19, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Damaging someone's property for seemingly no reason other than having the right tools at the right time to do it at least shows to me that his empathy is somewhat lacking.
> 
> The difference between your example and what he did is that what you did caused no financial or emotional harm to anyone. Annoying, yes, but you weren't a dick.



If he made an habit out of causing financial or emotional harm, like you mentioned, it'd be very bad, I agree, but that still wouldn't make him a sociopath. 
Anyway, shall we just move on? We're wasting time over something very petty

@ Astrium: Ahhh how would I love to be there to do dumb shit with you... We could have this song play in the background https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Amiir said:


> If he made an habit out of causing financial or emotional harm, like you mentioned, it'd be very bad, I agree, but that still wouldn't make him a sociopath.
> Anyway, shall we just move on? We're wasting time over something very petty
> 
> @ Astrium: Ahhh how would I love to be there to do dumb shit with you... We could have this song play in the background https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU



An excellent choice.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've decided that this summer at band camp, I'm going to get a bunch of guys to help me pick up our assistant director's car and carry it into the middle of the practice field.



I wanna pull so stupid prank on my head band director...


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 19, 2015)

Amiir said:


> If he made an habit out of causing financial or emotional harm, like you mentioned, it'd be very bad, I agree, but that still wouldn't make him a sociopath.
> Anyway, shall we just move on? We're wasting time over something very petty


I wasn't saying he was one, only the thing he did was akin to what a real sociopath would do in that situation. Hence sociopathic. A bit harsh I know but I have a strong dislike for people who ruin other people's day or indeed property for their own entertainment (or "just cause").


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

I always assume someone is straight until they prove me otherwise.
Or I pull them in..


----------



## Amiir (Apr 19, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> I have a strong dislike for people who ruin other people's day or indeed property for their own entertainment (or "just cause").



^ THIS ^
But still, you have to admit that breaking the rules CAN be exciting


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

For the longest time, I thought women produced bread when they had a Yeast Infection.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> For the longest time, I thought women produced bread when they had a Yeast Infection.



That's just... ew.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> For the longest time, I thought women produced bread when they had a Yeast Infection.



Girls are not running some once a month business down there dude.


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

Amiir said:


> ^ THIS ^
> But still, you have to admit that breaking the rules CAN be exciting



Poor man's thrill ride. I was honestly expecting to get caught. Kind of disappointing that I didn't.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I've never been knowledgeable about anatomy so I just assumed until I looked it up on Google.


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> For the longest time, I thought women produced bread when they had a Yeast Infection.



where else would it come from?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I've never been knowledgeable about anatomy so I just assumed until I looked it up on Google.



"Never assume. Trust only what you know for certain." #astriumphilosophy


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know how to properly order a pizza.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

The more you know!!!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 19, 2015)

Gator said:


> where else would it come from?



Reminds me of the chick that got famous for making yogurt from her cooch.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I don't know how to properly order a pizza.



It took me a while to figure that out.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

There is a girl on YT who ate her bloody tampon and enjoyed it to.


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Reminds me of the chick that got famous for making yogurt from her cooch.



thanks, now i crave yogurt.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a friend who lives south _______ and man did my friend tell me how many homophobes live there. Seems like my friend cries everyday and I want him to get the fuck out of there!



I'm beyond tears these days. That only really happens when I am betrayed by someone I thought I could trust. Like with that one friend and my bosses of 6 years. 

I'm hellbent on not living here forever, especially after it has become apparent to me that not everyplace is so hateful...but honestly, that seems like a made up magical kingdom. A place where gays can be happy? Might as well tell me unicorns run with them.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> There is a girl on YT who ate her bloody tampon and enjoyed it to.



*vomits on keyboard*


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I've decided that this summer at band camp, I'm going to get a bunch of guys to help me pick up our assistant director's car and carry it into the middle of the practice field.



Are band camps real?
I thought it was just a joke you Americans like to say to make yourself sound a bit like loser.

But if its a real thing that's another thing....I'm curious now!

TO THE GOOGLE MOBILE!!!!
*insert adam west batman theme here*


----------



## Ieono (Apr 19, 2015)

The joke is that only losers go to band camp, actually.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Are band camps real?
> I thought it was just a joke you Americans like to say to make yourself sound a bit like loser.
> 
> But if its a real thing that's another thing....I'm curious now!
> ...



I refuse to believe that Scotland doesn't have band camp.


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 19, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Are band camps real?
> I thought it was just a joke you Americans like to say to make yourself sound a bit like loser.
> 
> But if its a real thing that's another thing....I'm curious now!
> ...



Yeah, it's a real thing. I have had friends go there over the summer, but I've never went.

From what I've heard, it's just a very large congregation of band nerds that lasts for a week or so.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I refuse to believe that Scotland doesn't have band camp.



I dunno, we have gaming dev camps but that's about it, I'm gonna search to see if there is any here.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I dunno, we have gaming dev camps but that's about it, I'm gonna search to see if there is any here.



One does not simply go to a band camp. The first step is to actually be in the marching band.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Band camp is essentially around 1-3 weeks before school starts, often spanning some in July and most of August.
Here you will teach new band members fundamentals.
Learn practice drills and warm-ups.
Learn and memorise your marching music.
And start learning your show for this year.
Among other things such as making friends with new members, getting to know the people in leadership positions and die in the heat of summer.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 19, 2015)

after a while of Googling i finally found a website that claims to do a band camp in the summer.
But its only in fucking England! Wembley to be precise. That does put a damper on mg mood since i am part of a wind band and i hang out with mostly band geeks, we need to have more band camps over here.

I sort of had something similar to a band camp though once, in Scottish high schools you get 2 days at the end of the year to do a big activity, there are a lot to choose from and can range from dirt cheap to really expensive. In my first year of high school (or middle school if i was American) i chose to do this band thing where i got grouped up with some people and created a band and got some sound engineers to record us. Funnily enough I'm supposed to be volunteering for those sound engineers soon at their small studio.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, the biggest thing is, since you're from across the pond, your band camps won't even be like ours :c


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> after a while of Googling i finally found a website that claims to do a band camp in the summer.
> But its only in fucking England! Wembley to be precise. That does put a damper on mg mood since i am part of a wind band and i hang out with mostly band geeks, we need to have more band camps over here.
> 
> I sort of had something similar to a band camp though once, in Scottish high schools you get 2 days at the end of the year to do a big activity, there are a lot to choose from and can range from dirt cheap to really expensive. In my first year of high school (or middle school if i was American) i chose to do this band thing where i got grouped up with some people and created a band and got some sound engineers to record us. Funnily enough I'm supposed to be volunteering for those sound engineers soon at their small studio.



Is it a marching band or more of an ensemble/orchestra?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I bet they have wild sex parties at bandcamp. You know those nerds are hella horny.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I bet they have wild sex parties at bandcamp. You know those nerds are hella horny.



I haven't heard of that...
But I did give someone a blow-job at a school-related music event.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I haven't heard of that...
> But I did give someone a blow-job at a school-related music event.



I hope you know I'm keeping a running tally of everyone you blow. And I'm expecting the story behind this.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I hope you know I'm keeping a running tally of everyone you blow. And I'm expecting the story behind this.



I met him at a marching contest a few months back. We talked a bit.
I was texting him after we both finished our auditions.
He offered. And there you go.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Brass, that isn't appropriate!



That's what happens when you overshare on the internet...

You open yourself up to all sorts of unwanted criticism~â™ª


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Some miserable people trying to look so edgy...it's sorta sad.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

I wear my secrets on my sleeve.
I'm not even mad, nor am I sorry.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass? A Dick? *stares at his avatar* 

mmmmm.... No wonder


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

So, to redirect the conversation, I confess that fursuiting doesn't really appeal to me. I don't dislike it and I don't care whether other people do it or not, it's just not something I particularly want to do.


----------



## Gator (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Brass? A Dick? *stares at his avatar*
> 
> mmmmm.... No wonder



cannot unsee


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> So, to redirect the conversation, I confess that fursuiting doesn't really appeal to me. I don't dislike it and I don't care whether other people do it or not, it's just not something I particularly want to do.




I think these fur's have their own subculture.

There are furs who are more into art
There are furs who are more into fursuits.

I think those two are the largest subculture (I don't even know if that's the right term) in the fandom


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 19, 2015)

Gator said:


> cannot unsee



Nope. I will never be able to look at his avatar with a straight face again.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

I would like to fursuit one day...
But I don't think I could afford it any time soon.


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Brass, that isn't appropriate!



I-I have another confession. I'm. I-I'm nsfw.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I would like to fursuit one day...
> But I don't think I could afford it any time soon.



Partial fursuits are easier to buy, though I still don't know how much they cost 

URSUSARTIST GET YO BUTT DOWN HERE AND SATE MY CURIOSITY!

but yeah.... That fullblown fursuits sure are pricy.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> I-I have another confession. I'm. I-I'm nsfw.



Is there a support group for that?

"Hi, I'm Brass, and I've been NSFW for three years."

"Hi, Brass."


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I got money in the bank


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Is there a support group for that?
> 
> "Hi, I'm Brass, and I've been NSFW for three years."
> 
> "Hi, Brass."



Being me is unparalleled suffering. I should start my own support group. The 2lewd group. Seriously though. I have this problem with making dark jokes. Has yet to land me in real trouble but luck might run out soon.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Is there a support group for that?
> 
> "Hi, I'm Brass, and I've been NSFW for three years."
> 
> "Hi, Brass."



I dunno about that but I know we have support groups for being a dick.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Partial fursuits are easier to buy, though I still don't know how much they cost
> 
> URSUSARTIST GET YO BUTT DOWN HERE AND SATE MY CURIOSITY!
> 
> but yeah.... That fullblown fursuits sure are pricy.



Actually, I'd like to make the uniform my fursona wears along with a partial.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> Being me is unparalleled suffering. I should start my own support group. The 2lewd group. Seriously though. I have this problem with making dark jokes. Has yet to land me in real trouble but luck might run out soon.



I made a joke about Princess Diana at play practice last week and everyone just kinda gave me this horrified look.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright guys, tone it down a little.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Alright guys, tone it down a little.



*tilts head* tone what down? doesnt seem too dirty right now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Actually, I'd like to make the uniform my fursona wears along with a partial.



I don't think a full suit is going to be good for you.

1. You're fat big. So you'll just be unnecessarily bigger.

2. You'll probably don't like heating up there.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> *tilts head* tone what down? doesnt seem too dirty right now



Hold on, give me a minute.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> *tilts head* tone what down? doesnt seem too dirty right now



Quelling the cinders before it can erupt into flames?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't think a full suit is going to be good for you.
> 
> 1. You're fat big. So you'll just be unnecessarily bigger.
> 
> 2. You'll probably don't like heating up there.



Well, I won't have a body...
It'll be the guard uniform as clothing+partial, if that makes sense?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> d-DID YOUR BROTHER GET JEALOUS



I'm going to slam your head off your computer desk


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Volk...remember your blood pressure, dear.


----------



## Brass (Apr 19, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Alright guys, tone it down a little.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU



Volkodav said:


> I'm going to slam your head off your computer desk


Shhh you're getting the thread off topic. Stoooop.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Quelling the cinders before it can erupt into flames?



those flames are beyond anyone's control


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Brass said:


> Shhh you're getting the thread off topic. Stoooop.



Since when does this thread have a topic?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> those flames are beyond anyone's control



Let it burn! Let it burn! Can't hold it back anymore! Let it burn! Let it burn!

Oh man! Brass is banned! I hate it when it happens!


----------



## Ieono (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh man! Brass is banned! I hate it when it happens!



That's a bit ridiculous. I don't see what the big deal was...oh well.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

So has anyone ever heard Felicia Michaels's "Squirters" routine?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2015)

I confess I still don't have the courage or confidence to start playing proper chords on the piano.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Somebody got banned?

Bye Felicia


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeez i go away for about 10 minutes and there is already 2 pages, slow down!




Astrium said:


> Is it a marching band or more of an ensemble/orchestra?




Its more an ensemble with some instruments that you don't usually see in an ordinary orchestration. Depending on the song, i might be found with either a guitar (normally electric), an ocarina, piano or anything similar to one like a glokenspiel or celestra. And that's just me... 

But yeah as i told fen before we don't have marching bands like you guys, we get a piping band and a brass band....that's it.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> So has anyone ever heard Felicia Michaels's "Squirters" routine?



If you haven't...


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 19, 2015)

Ieono said:


> That's a bit ridiculous. I don't see what the big deal was...oh well.



Fenrir was a victim of sexual abuse by his brother (as he has discussed on these forums before), hence why that insult was waaaaaaaay over the line.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Shout out to my main mod, Kal-Dragon. 

HOLLA AT YO BOI!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2015)

I've been thinking and I decided I'm going to close this thread. Its basically a chat thread and the constant drama makes it a pain to deal with. Maybe I'll allow another one at a later date, but for now I think we're done here.


----------

